# The 'I have something to say about Mayweather-Pacquiao that doesn't warrant its own thread' thread



## Jimmy Two-Times

Keep all that boring shit in here.


----------



## Side Step

*WHY, didn't Floyd fight Manny back in 09?*

Simple question. Why? Floyd is making a lot of money on easy work with other guys, why not take this supposedly "easy work" as well? Beat him to a UD12, and be done with it. Don't bring up not agreeing to testing because for someone who is easy work and got no skills, being on steroids wouldn't even matter, this isn't MMA where you can tackle your opponent, Floyd could've still used his skills to beat a roided Manny (just like dumb ass Ortiz was able to beat a roided Berto). I've seen other people saying Manny has NOTHING to beat Floyd with. So why didn't Floyd just fight him in 09?


----------



## bballchump11

Because Manny turned down 50/50 and a 14 day cut off


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> Because Manny turned down 50/50 and a 14 day cut off


and snitched


----------



## turbotime

ffs


----------



## Jonnybravo

Void gonna be void


----------



## Side Step

bballchump11 said:


> Because Manny turned down 50/50 and a 14 day cut off


Why throw the 14day thing in there though if it's such easy work? If a guy has nothing to beat you with why would you care if he's on something or not.


----------



## MVC

Side Step said:


> Why throw the 14day thing in there though if it's such easy work? If a guy has nothing to beat you with why would you care if he's on something or not.


Really rofl?

So you're willing to sacrifice the integrity of the sport to watch a fight?

I'd rather watch a clean fight than watch a fight with a cheater.

Think about it man. If you were a fighter, would you want to fight a guy juiced up to the gills? atsch


----------



## Abraham

At last, a thread with some fresh and original content.


----------



## Side Step

MVC said:


> Really rofl?
> 
> So you're willing to sacrifice the integrity of the sport to watch a fight?
> 
> I'd rather watch a clean fight than watch a fight with a cheater.
> Think about it man. If you were a fighter, would you want to fight a guy juiced up to the gills? atsch


lol at you talking about integrity concerning boxing (but that's another topic). You watched Berto vs Ortiz right? And you've watched Berto's other fights right? He's a steroid cheat yet you still watched him. And for you last line, even if someone is juiced up to the gills, aren't people saying that he has NOTHING to beat you with, so even if roided up, if it's easy work and the guy has nothing to beat you with, what's the problem? Manny can't touch Floyd supposedly so who cares if he has the "roided strength". "You can't hit what you can't touch" right?


----------



## Rudyard

Side Step said:


> Simple question. Why? Floyd is making a lot of money on easy work with other guys, why not take this supposedly "easy work" as well? Beat him to a UD12, and be done with it. Don't bring up not agreeing to testing because for someone who is easy work and got no skills, being on steroids wouldn't even matter, this isn't MMA where you can tackle your opponent, Floyd could've still used his skills to beat a roided Manny (just like dumb ass Ortiz was able to beat a roided Berto). I've seen other people saying Manny has NOTHING to beat Floyd with. So why didn't Floyd just fight him in 09?


Not this again...Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't Manny and CO walk away from the deal because of testing??? The same test he's asking Rios for is ok now, but back then it wasn't and you have the audacity to try to blame this on Floyd? Really??


----------



## Mal

Without getting into the 'he said/she said' of the negotiating, I don't believe FMjr shared the confidence that many of his supporters have for him. Floyd missed out on what would have been a career best, and defining win. That itself is a shame, because it would have been a very winnable fight for FMjr.


----------



## Rooster

Abraham said:


> At last, a thread with some fresh and original content.


I wasn't going to say anything, but I was a little weirded out by the complete lack of Floyd v Manny discussion.


----------



## rulookingatme

Didnt pac accept the testing in the end? 

Then floyd said no way is he working with arum, so basically it had nothing to do with tests in the first place ?


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Mal said:


> Without getting into the 'he said/she said' of the negotiating, I don't believe FMjr shared the confidence that many of his supporters have for him. Floyd missed out on what would have been a career best, and defining win. That itself is a shame, because it would have been a very winnable fight for FMjr.


How can you say Floyd wasn't confident when he is the one who agreed to everything in 09. He was the one who went from full testing and offered a 14 day cut off just to make the fight. He wasn't the one who walked. Manny was.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

when did manny turn down 50-50?


----------



## Slugger3000

One word... Fear!


----------



## Slugger3000

Floyd had deep rooted fear for Manny back in 2009.. You could tell in all the interviews! He didn't want no part of Manny when the Pac man was flat out NASTY!


----------



## Mal

MrJotatp4p said:


> How can you say Floyd wasn't confident when he is the one who agreed to everything in 09. He was the one who went from full testing and offered a 14 day cut off just to make the fight. He wasn't the one who walked. Manny was.


Both walked away, due to not coming to an agreement. That's how it works.


----------



## turbotime

Maybe the most disgraceful vid of all time from a promoter. "They keep poking and poking and poking"


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Mal said:


> Both walked away, due to not coming to an agreement. That's how it works.


UMM no. Floyd agreed.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

The fight didn't happen because Arum wanted to protect Pacquiao and just make some easy $ from him. 
Mayweather was the cash cow so deserved the lions share. Pac camp knew that Mayweather would not agree to 50:50, so they asked for 50:50 but with no testing because 'Manny feels weak with needles' even though he takes punches for a living and physiologically it doesn't make you weaker. Go figure. 
Mayweather didn't want the fight unless it was 60:40 and Manny gets tested. If Mayweather was to take steroids, then he'd be TBE without a doubt. 


- That, is in a nutshell.


----------



## Mal

MrJotatp4p said:


> UMM no. Floyd agreed.


He agreed with what he asked for? Of course he would. Anyone will agree with what they are asking for. :lol:


----------



## Slugger3000

Floyd was scared of Manny... He used to stutter and demand special drug test! Everyone knew he feared the man.. It was common knowledge!


----------



## MVC

Slugger3000 said:


> Floyd was scared of Manny... He used to stutter and demand special drug test! Everyone knew he feared the man.. It was common knowledge!


So are you saying Manny fears Rios?

He's asking for special testing RIGHT NOW.

:lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Slugger3000 said:


> Floyd was scared of Manny... He used to stutter and demand special drug test! Everyone knew he feared the man.. It was common knowledge!


Well he didn't want the fight if it meant no testing. That's understandable as we're talking about a guy who went from flyweight to dominating a light middleweight, retaining peak power through the weight divisions...to the extent of even managing to drop iron chin Mosley.

Everyone other than Pactards are unanimous in the fact that Floyd was denied the fight.


----------



## Slugger3000

MVC said:


> So are you saying Manny fears Rios?
> 
> He's asking for special testing RIGHT NOW.
> 
> :lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch


He's still FIGHTING Rios... Fuck off Fan Boy!


----------



## ^_^

If you have a single functional brain cell, you can't watch both of these videos and not see how Floyd ducked Pac and never wanted the fight. His vagina, slick with fear, is on full display here.


----------



## MVC

Slugger3000 said:


> He's still FIGHTING Rios... Fuck off Fan Boy!


Yes because Rios isn't juiced up to the gills and that's why he accepted the fight

Pac didn't.

Thanks for proving my point, fanboy.

And the fights in China. Who knows what goes on there. They say they're doing Vada/USADA, but it probably isn't going to follow through and the results will be discarded somewhere.


----------



## ^_^

Mayweather, in his own words, admitting to being a shameless cherrypicker.

Floyd: I cherrypicked Guerrero.

Flomos: Floyd fights the best! Guerrero was his mando, the biggest threat at the time.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Mal said:


> He agreed with what he asked for? Of course he would. Anyone will agree with what they are asking for. :lol:


He agreed with what Manny asked for too. Remember team PAC agreed to the testing from the start and the fight was ready to go. Floyd himself even said he signed and then team Pac came back with the cut off request. Floyd offered a 14 day cut off and that 14 days was too close to the fight.

"Manny why not take the test?" Brian Kenny

"I just don't want to take blood test on the day of the fight" Manny P

"But Manny you have two whole wks with no testing" Brian Kenny

"That's too close to the fight" Manny


----------



## Slugger3000

^_^ said:


> If you have a single functional brain cell, you can't watch both of these videos and not see how Floyd ducked Pac and never wanted the fight. His vagina, slick with fear, is on full display here.


That top video shows the level of FEAR Floyd Mayweather Jr. had in regaurds to the Pac Man!! I rest my case... :smile


----------



## Side Step

Rudyard said:


> Not this again...Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't Manny and CO walk away from the deal because of testing??? The same test he's asking Rios for is ok now, but back then it wasn't and you have the audacity to try to blame this on Floyd? Really??


 Yes they did, but why bring up the testing? This guy supposedly has "NOTHING to beat you with" and is "easy work", why even bring up testing? If Floyd was really trying to clean up the sport and make an example, then he not only would be doing the extra testing, but he'd demand that everyone on his team and undercard undergo the same thing he does, if he really wanted to make an example (but this is another topic). Simply put, what's the need for asking for more tests when this guy would lose 10 out of 10 times anyways supposedly? Limited skills Oritz beat a guy on steroids, surely the boxing master could as well right?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

^_^ said:


> If you have a single functional brain cell, you can't watch both of these videos and not see how Floyd ducked Pac and never wanted the fight. His vagina, slick with fear, is on full display here.


The fight didn't happen because Arum wanted to protect Pacquiao and just make some easy $ from him. 
Mayweather was the cash cow so deserved the lions share. Pac camp knew that Mayweather would not agree to 50:50, so they asked for 50:50 but with no testing because 'Manny feels weak with needles' even though he takes punches for a living and physiologically it doesn't make you weaker. Go figure. 
Mayweather didn't want the fight unless it was 60:40 and Manny gets tested. *If Mayweather was to take steroids, then he'd be TBE without a doubt. *

He didn't want the fight if it meant no testing. That's understandable as we're talking about a guy who went from flyweight to dominating a light middleweight, retaining peak power through the weight divisions...to the extent of even managing to drop iron chin Mosley.

Everyone other than Pactards are unanimous in the fact that Floyd was denied the fight.

In the first video, Floyd said where was Pacquiao in 1998? Well Pacquiao did actually beat a monstrous flyweight in Sasakul for the WBC Flyweight title tbh lol


----------



## Slugger3000

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> The fight didn't happen because Arum wanted to protect Pacquiao and just make some easy $ from him.
> Mayweather was the cash cow so deserved the lions share. Pac camp knew that Mayweather would not agree to 50:50, so they asked for 50:50 but with no testing because 'Manny feels weak with needles' even though he takes punches for a living and physiologically it doesn't make you weaker. Go figure.
> Mayweather didn't want the fight unless it was 60:40 and Manny gets tested. *If Mayweather was to take steroids, then he'd be TBE without a doubt. *
> 
> He didn't want the fight if it meant no testing. That's understandable as we're talking about a guy who went from flyweight to dominating a light middleweight, retaining peak power through the weight divisions...to the extent of even managing to drop iron chin Mosley.
> 
> Everyone other than Pactards are unanimous in the fact that Floyd was denied the fight.


How do you know Floyd is NOT on Steroids?? Floyd is the type of dude that would accuse another man of doing steroids while he's on a cycle himself! He doesn't come across as an honest, meek person..


----------



## Side Step

Mal said:


> Without getting into the 'he said/she said' of the negotiating, I don't believe FMjr shared the confidence that many of his supporters have for him. Floyd missed out on what would have been a career best, and defining win. That itself is a shame, because it would have been a very winnable fight for FMjr.


Bingo, we finally have a legit answer. Without bringing up testing and all that other nonsense, simply put, he didn't fight him due to confidence. He must've had a feeling he may lose (why, I don't know, but the feeling was there and that'd be enough to take you out of you game). Finally someone answered with a rational answer that isn't finger pointing or saying other nonsense, but actually a legit possibility.


----------



## Mal

MrJotatp4p said:


> He agreed with what Manny asked for too. Remember team PAC agreed to the testing from the start and the fight was ready to go. Floyd himself even said he signed and then team Pac came back with the cut off request. Floyd offered a 14 day cut off and that 14 days was too close to the fight.
> 
> "Manny why not take the test?" Brian Kenny
> 
> "I just don't want to take blood test on the day of the fight" Manny P
> 
> "But Manny you have two whole wks with no testing" Brian Kenny
> 
> "That's too close to the fight" Manny


Look, like I said, without playing the he said/she said game, and trying to paraphrase only certain aspects of talks that lasted 3 years, one thing stands out to me. Floyd said he can beat Pac, but for some reason, needed to implement testing protocols he never wanted before. You look for phrases that you like, or dislike to support any side you want. But it was FMjr's new testing request that kept him from facing, and beating, the guy he needed to, which would have been his biggest win of his career. That's what most people will remember.


----------



## Side Step

rulookingatme said:


> Didnt pac accept the testing in the end?
> 
> Then floyd said no way is he working with arum, so basically it had nothing to do with tests in the first place ?


I never believed it had anything to do with tests. Rather than just say he didn't want to work with Arum in the first place, he decided on a stupid roadblock (which Manny's team didn't help to it). His testing proposal was to clean the sport, but he hasn't shown to be making any moves to show otherwise. I still think he chose not to fight him due to having doubts in his head.


----------



## JeffJoiner

People will point out all kinds of story lines, but the truth of the matter boils down to this: Arum and Mayweather are incapable of engaging in good faith negotiations with each other. 

Without two principles motivated to make a deal happen, a deal doesn't happen. And when the two principles can make tons of money walking away from the table and hate each other, no deal will happen.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Slugger3000 said:


> How do you know Floyd is NOT on Steroids?? Floyd is the type of dude that would accuse another man of doing steroids while he's on a cycle himself! He doesn't come across as an honest, meek person..


This is not a valid point. Floyd has taken blood and urine testing for his fights. It doesn't matter what you conspire his personality is like.

nevertheless, Floyd asked 'where was Pacquiao in 98'?...He was the flyweight champ WBC after beating Sasakul.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Mal said:


> Look, like I said, without playing the he said/she said game, and trying to paraphrase only certain aspects of talks that lasted 3 years, one thing stands out to me. Floyd said he can beat Pac, but for some reason, needed to implement something he never needed before. You look for phrases that you like, or dislike to support any side you want. But it was FMjr's new testing request that kept him from facing, and beating, the guy he needed to, which would have been his biggest win of his career. That's what most people will remember.


The same test that Manny is taking now he denied back then.


----------



## Side Step

Boxing Fanatic said:


> when did manny turn down 50-50?


 during the first negotiations where he demanded 1mil per pound. Things fell off after the 14day cut off. Again, 14day shouldn't have been brought up and the steroid accusations shouldn't have mattered since him and all his followers state that it'd be easy work and no way he'd lose


----------



## oibighead

bballchump11 said:


> Because Manny turned down 50/50 and a 14 day cut off


Yep

And now funnily enough, he does the testing in his own fights :lol:


----------



## Mal

Side Step said:


> Bingo, we finally have a legit answer. Without bringing up testing and all that other nonsense, simply put, he didn't fight him due to confidence. He must've had a feeling he may lose (why, I don't know, but the feeling was there and that'd be enough to take you out of you game). Finally someone answered with a rational answer that isn't finger pointing or saying other nonsense, but actually a legit possibility.


Thanks. I see a lot of guys picking and choosing what parts to quote from over three years of talks going on. It's all about sticking to your side, or clique, at this point, and not backing down.

If Michael Jordan (Floyd) was going to play 1 on 1 w/ Vince Carter (MP), I doubt he'd come up with special rules. Especially after saying how badly he could beat him. He would just go and do it, no questions asked.


----------



## oibighead

Mal said:


> Thanks. I see a lot of guys picking and choosing what parts to quote from over three years of talks going on. It's all about sticking to your side, or clique, at this point, and not backing down.
> 
> If Michael Jordan (Floyd) was going to play 1 on 1 w/ Vince Carter (MP), I doubt he'd come up with special rules. Especially after saying how badly he could beat him. He would just go and do it, no questions asked.


Drug testing just enforces a rule. Its like having another ref. Only a problem if you planned to cheat.


----------



## Side Step

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Well he didn't want the fight if it meant no testing. That's understandable as we're talking about a guy who went from flyweight to dominating a light middleweight, retaining peak power through the weight divisions...to the extent of even managing to drop iron chin Mosley.
> 
> Everyone other than Pactards are unanimous in the fact that Floyd was denied the fight.


 I'm not saying that Floyd denied the fight, but I am asking, why would you need to ask for extra testing if this guy supposedly has nothing to beat you with and he is supposedly garbage? Victor the tree Ortiz beat a guy on steroids and Ortiz sucks. You're saying Floyd can't do the same?


----------



## turbotime

rulookingatme said:


> Didnt pac accept the testing in the end?
> 
> Then floyd said no way is he working with arum, so basically it had nothing to do with tests in the first place ?


no it had to do with Top Rank wanting to not work with GBP/Mayweather anymore after Marquez/Pac 3


----------



## Side Step

MrJotatp4p said:


> He agreed with what Manny asked for too. Remember team PAC agreed to the testing from the start and the fight was ready to go. Floyd himself even said he signed and then team Pac came back with the cut off request. Floyd offered a 14 day cut off and that 14 days was too close to the fight.
> 
> "Manny why not take the test?" Brian Kenny
> 
> "I just don't want to take blood test on the day of the fight" Manny P
> 
> "But Manny you have two whole wks with no testing" Brian Kenny
> 
> "That's too close to the fight" Manny


Again, why ask for tests when you say someone is easy work and you're on another level than he is. Victor Ortiz beat a guy on steroids, surely Floyd could as well.


----------



## oibighead

Side Step said:


> I'm not saying that Floyd denied the fight, but I am asking, why would you need to ask for extra testing if this guy supposedly has nothing to beat you with and he is supposedly garbage? Victor the tree Ortiz beat a guy on steroids and Ortiz sucks. You're saying Floyd can't do the same?


atsch Ortiz sucks.

If you dont take his comments about his health out of context, its clear what he means.

Why risk his future health against a cheat?


----------



## Mal

MrJotatp4p said:


> The same test that Manny is taking now he denied back then.


Better late then never for testing I say. I am glad he's doing this, and happy that boxing might be taking the testing more seriously. But testing should NOT be handled by a promoter, or done through the promoters working with the testing agency. That's the wrong way to go about it, as we've seen with GBP the last couple years (The WInly v. Quillin fight.... Garcia v. Morales).

There are right ways and wrong ways to handle things.

And you miss the point of the thread all together. I don't think the TS made this to to assign blame, since there's plenty to go around on al parties involved. It's questioning why Floyd, as confident as he was about beating MP, saying he could woop "That yellow midget" (if I recall the quote properly), would allow the fight to dissolve over testing he had never done before. And as I said, I don't think he was as confident as he acted, or as his fans thought he was.


----------



## Slugger3000

Back in 09... Manny was not a man. He was a LION! Floyd didn't want anything with him..


----------



## Rudyard

Side Step said:


> Yes they did, but why bring up the testing? This guy supposedly has "NOTHING to beat you with" and is "easy work", why even bring up testing? If Floyd was really trying to clean up the sport and make an example, then he not only would be doing the extra testing, but he'd demand that everyone on his team and undercard undergo the same thing he does, if he really wanted to make an example (but this is another topic). Simply put, what's the need for asking for more tests when this guy would lose 10 out of 10 times anyways supposedly? Limited skills Oritz beat a guy on steroids, surely the boxing master could as well right?


He has every right to ask for extra test if he feels his opponent is dirty...Show me were its illegal to ask for extra testing??? Who cares what he's said in the past about Manny, this is boxing and people say a whole lot of file words towards their opponent. You can create an illusion and try to speculate but the fact still remains...Manny was the one who walked away from the fight in 09 not Floyd...That's a proven fact that your opinion or your speculation will not outweight...Its ironic that he's asking for the same testing for Rios that he walked away from in 09. atsch


----------



## Slugger3000

oibighead said:


> atsch Ortiz sucks.
> 
> If you dont take his comments about his health out of context, its clear what he means.
> 
> Why risk his future health against a cheat?


Victor Ortiz sucks but Floyd had to Sucker Punch KO him to win a championship bout! FACT... LOLZ


----------



## Side Step

Slugger3000 said:


> How do you know Floyd is NOT on Steroids?? Floyd is the type of dude that would accuse another man of doing steroids while he's on a cycle himself! He doesn't come across as an honest, meek person..


I'm not saying Floyd is on steroids, but he does have a barry bonds dome


----------



## turbotime

Imagine if Leonard had sued instead of signing to fight Hearns, when Manny Steward said Leonard was looking like he was on steroids @PityTheFool #warrior


----------



## Side Step

Mal said:


> Look, like I said, without playing the he said/she said game, and trying to paraphrase only certain aspects of talks that lasted 3 years, one thing stands out to me. Floyd said he can beat Pac, but for some reason, needed to implement testing protocols he never wanted before. You look for phrases that you like, or dislike to support any side you want. But it was FMjr's new testing request that kept him from facing, and beating, the guy he needed to, which would have been his biggest win of his career. That's what most people will remember.


Yup


----------



## turbotime

oibighead said:


> atsch Ortiz sucks.
> 
> If you dont take his comments about his health out of context, its clear what he means.
> 
> Why risk his future health against a cheat?


Kind of like how Manny was worried for his health about weight cheats like Delahoya or Cotto (apparently) with his implementing of penalties, or worried for his health getting blood testing......


----------



## Side Step

JeffJoiner said:


> People will point out all kinds of story lines, but the truth of the matter boils down to this: Arum and Mayweather are incapable of engaging in good faith negotiations with each other.
> 
> Without two principles motivated to make a deal happen, a deal doesn't happen. And when the two principles can make tons of money walking away from the table and hate each other, no deal will happen.


Another great reason. It's funny how people go on and on and on when there's pretty much 2 only reasons Floyd didn't fight Manny. 1) Had his doubts (possibly) 2)Doesn't do business with Arum (Most likely reason)


----------



## Slugger3000

turbotime said:


> Imagine if Leonard had sued instead of signing to fight Hearns, when Manny Steward said Leonard was looking like he was on steroids @PityTheFool #warrior


Imagine if Tommy would of ducked the fight and demanded special testing! Said "My health comes first".. #Oops


----------



## turbotime

Slugger3000 said:


> Imagine if Tommy would of ducked the fight and demanded special testing! Said "My health comes first".. #Oops


He wanted testing and Ray said go right ahead :lol:

Manny sued like a bitch.


----------



## Side Step

oibighead said:


> atsch Ortiz sucks.
> 
> If you dont take his comments about his health out of context, its clear what he means.
> 
> Why risk his future health against a cheat?


 Because there's no risk right? Floyd said it's easy work. His fans say Manny has nothing to beat Floyd with and that he won't even touch him. With Floyd's skills, he'd be able to beat him even with steroids right? Ortiz did it to Berto. Anderson Silva did it to Sonnen. Floyd's team says "skills pay the bills". So if one is so much more skillful while the other isn't, what's the deal about being on steroids when it's been shown to have been defeated in the past?


----------



## oibighead

Slugger3000 said:


> Victor Ortiz sucks but Floyd had to Sucker Punch KO him to win a championship bout! FACT... LOLZ


Read what I was replying to moron.

Anyway, Victor was asking for it with all his headbutting he was doing.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Side Step said:


> Again, why ask for tests when you say someone is easy work and you're on another level than he is. Victor Ortiz beat a guy on steroids, surely Floyd could as well.


Why did Tyson, Bowe, Zab and others ask for additional testing outside of the normal post fight piss test? Fighters have a right to ask for what they want just like Manny had a right to ask for 10 million per lb penalty. Manny was afraid Floyd would cheat him on the scales so he asked. Floyd felt Manny was dirty so he asked. The only difference is Floyd wanted him and Manny to do the test.


----------



## Side Step

Mal said:


> Better late then never for testing I say. I am glad he's doing this, and happy that boxing might be taking the testing more seriously. But testing should NOT be handled by a promoter, or done through the promoters working with the testing agency. That's the wrong way to go about it, as we've seen with GBP the last couple years (The WInly v. Quillin fight.... Garcia v. Morales).
> 
> There are right ways and wrong ways to handle things.
> 
> And you miss the point of the thread all together. I don't think the TS made this to to assign blame, since there's plenty to go around on al parties involved. It's questioning why Floyd, as confident as he was about beating MP, saying he could woop "That yellow midget" (if I recall the quote properly), would allow the fight to dissolve over testing he had never done before. And as I said, I don't think he was as confident as he acted, or as his fans thought he was.


Exactly, no finger pointing here. Blame is on both sides. But the simple question was Why, even with all the ease that it would be, still didn't fight (it was the hardcore fans that bring up testing when people with some rational would see otherwise)


----------



## Side Step

Slugger3000 said:


> Back in 09... Manny was not a man. He was a LION! Floyd didn't want anything with him..


 lol ok dude we know you like Manny and think Floyd ducked him


----------



## oibighead

turbotime said:


> Kind of like how Manny was worried for his health about weight cheats like Delahoya or Cotto (apparently) with his implementing of penalties, or worried for his health getting blood testing......


:lol: The things his team would come out with. On a regular basis, and the fact that they still base most of their fight promotion on Floyd.

Pactards loved it though, fell for every lie no matter how ridiculous it sounded. Im still waiting for the stadium Arum was going to build.


----------



## Side Step

Rudyard said:


> He has every right to ask for extra test if he feels his opponent is dirty...Show me were its illegal to ask for extra testing??? Who cares what he's said in the past about Manny, this is boxing and people say a whole lot of file words towards their opponent. You can create an illusion and try to speculate but the fact still remains...Manny was the one who walked away from the fight in 09 not Floyd...That's a proven fact that your opinion or your speculation will not outweight...Its ironic that he's asking for the same testing for Rios that he walked away from in 09. atsch


Did I say he was wrong for asking for more tests? The point that you're missing is, for someone to be labeled as beneth you and no where in your class, why do you still need to take precautions when you can already supposedly beat him? I'll ask you, do you think if Floyd would've just said 50/50 and no tests, Manny still would've walked away? But point blank and simple, if you know and say you could beat someone EASILY, what does asking for extra testing do?


----------



## Side Step

Slugger3000 said:


> Victor Ortiz sucks but Floyd had to Sucker Punch KO him to win a championship bout! FACT... LOLZ


lol


----------



## Slugger3000

Side Step said:


> lol ok dude we know you like Manny and think Floyd ducked him


Im very passionate when this topic is brought up... Yes I believe he did!


----------



## Side Step

turbotime said:


> Imagine if Leonard had sued instead of signing to fight Hearns, when Manny Steward said Leonard was looking like he was on steroids @*PityTheFool* #warrior





turbotime said:


> Kind of like how Manny was worried for his health about weight cheats like Delahoya or Cotto (apparently) with his implementing of penalties, or worried for his health getting blood testing......


What would cause someone to demand extra things for an easy win?


----------



## oibighead

Side Step said:


> Because there's no risk right? Floyd said it's easy work. His fans say Manny has nothing to beat Floyd with and that he won't even touch him. With Floyd's skills, he'd be able to beat him even with steroids right? Ortiz did it to Berto. Anderson Silva did it to Sonnen. Floyd's team says "skills pay the bills". So if one is so much more skillful while the other isn't, what's the deal about being on steroids when it's been shown to have been defeated in the past?


Floyd has never ducked anyone mate.

They said that Floyd was scared of Mosley, apparently you could see his fear when Shane came into the ring against Marquez.

Scared to fight Canelo as well.

Pacquiao ducked out originally. Who suggests $10 000 000 per lb over and expects a fight? Floyd even agreed to that.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Side Step said:


> Did I say he was wrong for asking for more tests? The point that you're missing is, for someone to be labeled as beneth you and no where in your class, why do you still need to take precautions when you can already supposedly beat him? I'll ask you, do you think if Floyd would've just said 50/50 and no tests, Manny still would've walked away? But point blank and simple, if you know and say you could beat someone EASILY, what does asking for extra testing do?


You are missing the point that Floyd thought Manny was cheating and on top of that you are mission the point that Team Pacquiao agreed to those test right from the start and later backed off that agreement and started with the flip flops and excuses as to why not to take them. It wasn't until all that flip flopping that Floyd started talking shit and saying power pellets and crap. Team Pacquiao looked suspect as hell. Doesn't matter if Floyd thinks he can beat him. Lets say Manny got a decision and turned out down the road he was cheating, they would not over turn the decision and Floyd would have a L. Did they overturn Oscar's loss to Mosley? No and i REST MY CASE.


----------



## turbotime

Side Step said:


> What would cause someone to demand extra things for an easy win?


The same thing that causes every diva fighter to demand extra things because they can.


----------



## Mal

If I recall, there were several big name boxers who questioned FMJr's motivation for testing, to the point they suggested it was his way "out." I don't know, there's way more to it then any article or carefully placed quote will tell us.


----------



## Slugger3000

oibighead said:


> Floyd has never ducked anyone mate.
> 
> They said that Floyd was scared of Mosley, apparently you could see his fear when Shane came into the ring against Marquez.
> 
> Scared to fight Canelo as well.
> 
> Pacquiao ducked out originally. Who suggests $10 000 000 per lb over and expects a fight? Floyd even agreed to that.


Scared to fight Canelo?? The same Canelo that almost got knocked out by Jose Cotto! BAhahahahahahahahaaa


----------



## Side Step

MrJotatp4p said:


> Why did Tyson, Bowe, Zab and others ask for additional testing outside of the normal post fight piss test? Fighters have a right to ask for what they want just like Manny had a right to ask for 10 million per lb penalty. Manny was afraid Floyd would cheat him on the scales so he asked. Floyd felt Manny was dirty so he asked. The only difference is Floyd wanted him and Manny to do the test.


I'm not saying Floyd had no right to ask. He could ask and he did. But why ask when this guy is supposedly easy work and won't be able to land a finger on you and has nothing to beat you with?


----------



## oibighead

All pac had to do was say yes to the testing he now includes in his own fights.


----------



## Rudyard

Side Step said:


> Did I say he was wrong for asking for more tests? The point that you're missing is, for someone to be labeled as beneth you and no where in your class, why do you still need to take precautions when you can already supposedly beat him? I'll ask you, do you think if Floyd would've just said 50/50 and no tests, Manny still would've walked away? But point blank and simple, if you know and say you could beat someone EASILY, what does asking for extra testing do?


I could care less what he said about beating him easily...that means nothing to me. Like I said fighters say crazy shit like this all the time...Wont be the first and sure wont be the last...Don't know why you feel the need to constantly bring this up like its a major point.

You can speculate all you want but I'm gonna deal with the facts that's been placed on the table not some made up scenario you're trying to constantly bring up. Floyd felt Manny was dirty and asked for extra testing...Keep in mind the same exact test Manny is asking Rios to take...Why didn't he just accept it back then??? He simply walked away and fought Clottey. Those are facts. Not speculations.


----------



## oibighead

Slugger3000 said:


> Scared to fight Canelo?? The same Canelo that almost got knocked out by Jose Cotto! BAhahahahahahahahaaa


Should I really dig up threads to prove my point?

Hate aside, you know im right.


----------



## turbotime

oibighead said:


> All pac had to do was say yes to the testing he now includes in his own fights.


:deal


----------



## Rudyard

MrJotatp4p said:


> You are missing the point that Floyd thought Manny was cheating and on top of that you are mission the point that Team Pacquiao agreed to those test right from the start and later backed off that agreement and started with the flip flops and excuses as to why not to take them. It wasn't until all that flip flopping that Floyd started talking shit and saying power pellets and crap. Team Pacquiao looked suspect as hell. Doesn't matter if Floyd thinks he can beat him. Lets say Manny got a decision and turned out down the road he was cheating, they would not over turn the decision and Floyd would have a L. Did they overturn Oscar's loss to Mosley? No and i REST MY CASE.


Don't see why people don't seem to understand this simple point!


----------



## MrJotatp4p

It is clear as day that Team Pac didn't really want this fight or Arum shall I say. 

Lets be real. 

"Why is Richard Shaefer calling me?"

"I don't know who promotes Mayweather"

"Mayweather has to find someone to guarantee his purse"

"FalconHawk Investments led by JOE (I beat the shit out of Michael, Tito, Jermain, Janet, Randy and Toya) Jackson is the head of FalconHawk and they will put up the money" 

The same Joe Jackson who is broke and gets an allowance from his ex wife Katherine

"We need a stadium"

BOB ARUM


----------



## Side Step

oibighead said:


> Floyd has never ducked anyone mate.
> 
> They said that Floyd was scared of Mosley, apparently you could see his fear when Shane came into the ring against Marquez.
> 
> Scared to fight Canelo as well.
> 
> Pacquiao ducked out originally. Who suggests $10 000 000 per lb over and expects a fight? Floyd even agreed to that.


Where am I saying Floyd ducked Manny? I'm simple asking if Manny was easy work and has no skills, why didn't he just fight him and make easy money like he's doing now against people not even on Manny's 09 level (or at least hyped level). He could've defeated him and people would've possibly gave that as his greatest win. It doesn't help that out of Floyd's mouth is that Manny sucks and that he could beat him. Well then why didn't he? But instead he asked for drug testing? What does it matter if the guy you're accusing sucks and won't do anything to you anyways and your skills are that much more superior to his.


----------



## Mal

oibighead said:


> All pac had to do was say yes to the testing he now includes in his own fights.


That's certainly one way to look at it. Or one could say, "All Floyd has to do is the same thing he did 40 times before, and woop the guy he says he can beat easily."


----------



## turbotime

MrJotatp4p said:


> It is clear as day that Team Pac didn't really want this fight or Arum shall I say.
> 
> Lets be real.
> 
> "Why is Richard Shaefer calling me?"
> 
> "I don't know who promotes Mayweather"
> 
> "Mayweather has to find someone to guarantee his purse"
> 
> "FalconHawk Investments led by JOE (I beat the shit out of Michael, Tito, Jermain, Janet, Randy and Toya) Jackson is the head of FalconHawk and they will put up the money"
> 
> The same Joe Jackson who is broke and gets an allowance from his ex wife Katherine
> 
> "We need a stadium"
> 
> BOB ARUM


Mayweather - My jail sentenced is postponed lets get the fight done in May, I go in June

Arum - Only if you can get your sentence postponed back until late June :lol::lol::rofl :rofl


----------



## Side Step

MrJotatp4p said:


> You are missing the point that Floyd thought Manny was cheating and on top of that you are mission the point that Team Pacquiao agreed to those test right from the start and later backed off that agreement and started with the flip flops and excuses as to why not to take them. It wasn't until all that flip flopping that Floyd started talking shit and saying power pellets and crap. Team Pacquiao looked suspect as hell. Doesn't matter if Floyd thinks he can beat him. Lets say Manny got a decision and turned out down the road he was cheating, they would not over turn the decision and Floyd would have a L. Did they overturn Oscar's loss to Mosley? No and i REST MY CASE.


So if you're about to go up against someone you know you can beat 10 out fo 10, you're still going to make demands? Why would you still make demands if you know you're going to win?


----------



## oibighead

Pacquiao's trainer Freddie Roach added: "The sanctioning bodies and the state commissions run the boxing world, not Floyd Mayweather.
"Who is this guy to tell us that we have to have blood tests, or urine tests, or any tests? He's just looking for a way out of the fight."


Ironic.


----------



## Mal

Rudyard said:


> I could care less what he said about beating him easily...that means nothing to me. Like I said fighters say crazy shit like this all the time...Wont be the first and sure wont be the last...Don't know why you feel the need to constantly bring this up like its a major point.
> 
> You can speculate all you want but I'm gonna deal with the facts that's been placed on the table not some made up scenario you're trying to constantly bring up. Floyd felt Manny was dirty and asked for extra testing...Keep in mind the same exact test Manny is asking Rios to take...Why didn't he just accept it back then??? He simply walked away and fought Clottey. Those are facts. Not speculations.


FMJr thought MP was on something, despite side by side comparison between the two, with their ages and weights, showing they were pretty much at the same pace. So, what it shows us is, MP was not doing anything different that FMJr was in terms of moving up.

FMJr had all the right to ask for whatever, but it was based on some terrible logic.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Mal said:


> That's certainly one way to look at it. Or one could say, "All Floyd has to do is the same thing he did 40 times before, and woop the guy he says he can beat easily."


"I will take the test just not the day of the fight" Manny

"Manny you have two weeks with no blood test" Brian Kenny

"THATS TOO CLOSE TO THE FIGHT" Manny Pacquiao


----------



## Side Step

turbotime said:


> The same thing that causes every diva fighter to demand extra things because they can.


So instead of beating a guy who is supposedly easy work, making tons of money in the process, and having a possible best win on your resume, you'd rather make demands just because you can, instead of take the fight and get the easy W?


----------



## oibighead

turbotime said:


> Mayweather - My jail sentenced is postponed lets get the fight done in May, I go in June
> 
> Arum - Only if you can get your sentence postponed back until late June :lol::lol::rofl :rofl


AND that was after Arum had actually already called Floyd out for a May 5th fight, before Floyd got his sentence pushed back.

Suddenly they are not available.


----------



## Side Step

oibighead said:


> All pac had to do was say yes to the testing he now includes in his own fights.


 Who cares about tests when this supposed guy sucks and is easy work.


----------



## turbotime

MrJotatp4p said:


> "I will take the test just not the day of the fight" Manny
> 
> "Manny you have two weeks with no blood test" Brian Kenny
> 
> "THATS TOO CLOSE TO THE FIGHT" Manny Pacquiao







:rofl


----------



## oibighead

Mal said:


> FMJr thought MP was on something, despite side by side comparison between the two, with their ages and weights, showing they were pretty much at the same pace. So, what it shows us is, MP was not doing anything different that FMJr was in terms of moving up.
> 
> FMJr had all the right to ask for whatever, but it was based on some terrible logic.


Pac had been stopped a couple times at the lower weights and had been in a few life or death fights. To suddenly move up and hang with much bigger fighters and look how he did is what triggered it.

All pac had to do was accept the testing which he now implements himself.


----------



## Slugger3000

Floyd ducked Manny in 09! Everyone knows it...


----------



## turbotime

Side Step said:


> So instead of beating a guy who is supposedly easy work, making tons of money in the process, and having a possible best win on your resume, you'd rather make demands just because you can, instead of take the fight and get the easy W?


Pac would win by KO inside 6 rounds but Manny walked from the fight :conf


----------



## oibighead

Side Step said:


> Who cares about tests when this supposed guy sucks and is easy work.


You keep saying that?

Use a bit of logic mate.


----------



## Rudyard

Mal said:


> FMJr thought MP was on something, despite side by side comparison between the two, with their ages and weights, showing they were pretty much at the same pace. So, what it shows us is, MP was not doing anything different that FMJr was in terms of moving up.
> 
> FMJr had all the right to ask for whatever, but it was based on some terrible logic.


Manny obtained his speed and seem to get more powerful. May just wanted to make sure he was fighting a clean fighter...Don't understand why some cant grasp that simple concept.


----------



## turbotime

oibighead said:


> AND that was after Arum had actually already called Floyd out for a May 5th fight, before Floyd got his sentence pushed back.
> 
> Suddenly they are not available.


Cut, Stadium, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## JeffJoiner

Just playing Devil's advocate here, but knowing the inability of Arum and Mayweather to work together, do you really think resolving the testing issue would have led to the fight?

I've always assumed otherwise. Those two would try to screw each other over more than actually make the fight. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Side Step

Rudyard said:


> I could care less what he said about beating him easily...that means nothing to me. Like I said fighters say crazy shit like this all the time...Wont be the first and sure wont be the last...Don't know why you feel the need to constantly bring this up like its a major point.
> 
> You can speculate all you want but I'm gonna deal with the facts that's been placed on the table not some made up scenario you're trying to constantly bring up. Floyd felt Manny was dirty and asked for extra testing...Keep in mind the same exact test Manny is asking Rios to take...Why didn't he just accept it back then??? He simply walked away and fought Clottey. Those are facts. Not speculations.


So it's still reasonable to ask for tests even though your opponent is supposedly garbage and easy work?


----------



## oibighead

Slugger3000 said:


> Floyd ducked Manny in 09! Everyone knows it...


Arum in 09 "the fight is dead"


----------



## Relentless

Floyd is a pussy that's why he thought pac mightve actually been a challenge. 

Bradley beat a juiced up to the eyeball pac but Floyd was too scared


----------



## Slugger3000

I heard when Manny Pacquiao fought Cotto.. That Floyd went in his room, tucked his noodle between his legs! Got on his knees, started to suck his thumb and trembled in fear as he watched Manny Pacquiao demolish Miguel Cotto!


----------



## Mal

MrJotatp4p said:


> "I will take the test just not the day of the fight" Manny
> 
> "Manny you have two weeks with no blood test" Brian Kenny
> 
> "THATS TOO CLOSE TO THE FIGHT" Manny Pacquiao


Like I said, you can provide all the carefully chosen quotes or paraphrase all you want. It doesn't mean anything.

But, if quotes mean so much to you, didn't team Mayweather recant their claims of MP being on something to settle the suit? So does that mean they are liars? Or they will say anything they need to at any time?


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Side Step said:


> Who cares about tests when this supposed guy sucks and is easy work.


They say Rios is tailor made for Manny but Manny is asking him to do OSDT. HMMMM


----------



## Side Step

Mal said:


> That's certainly one way to look at it. Or one could say, "All Floyd has to do is the same thing he did 40 times before, and woop the guy he says he can beat easily."


Yup


----------



## oibighead

turbotime said:


> Cut, Stadium, etc. etc. etc.


The guy actually called Manny personally and offered to wire him money from his own bank to secure a fight.


----------



## Mal

Rudyard said:


> Manny obtained his speed and seem to get more powerful. May just wanted to make sure he was fighting a clean fighter...Don't understand why some cant grasp that simple concept.


I know he retained a lot of speed. So did FMjr moving up. So did RJJ moving up. SRL did the same to an extent.


----------



## Rudyard

Side Step said:


> So it's still reasonable to ask for tests even though your opponent is supposedly garbage and easy work?


Don't understand why you feel the need to bring this up...its not doing your argument any justice.

The fact still remains...Manny walked away because of testing. The exact same testing he's asking Rios for!:lol:


----------



## turbotime

oibighead said:


> The guy actually called Manny personally and offered to wire him money from his own bank to secure a fight.


Then GBP said they'd sit down and work out a split with Arum. Arum wouldn't answer GBP and signed Bradley instead :lol:


----------



## Rudyard

Mal said:


> I know he retained a lot of speed. So did FMjr moving up. So did RJJ moving up. SRL did the same to an extent.


love how didn't address the power in my post as well!


----------



## Side Step

turbotime said:


> Pac would win by KO inside 6 rounds but Manny walked from the fight :conf


Thought Manny sucked and didn't have nothing to beat Floyd with, even with steroids, how can you hit what you can't touch and skills pay the bills?


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Rudyard said:


> Don't understand why you feel the need to bring this up...its not doing your argument any justice.
> 
> The fact still remains...Manny walked away because of testing. The exact same testing he's asking Rios for!:lol:


Rios is suppose to be easy work and tailor made for Manny but Manny is asking for testing. Rios should have walked away. Lmao and these guys would be asking, why didn't Rios just test?


----------



## Side Step

oibighead said:


> You keep saying that?
> 
> Use a bit of logic mate.


I am, I'm using Floyd and his fan's logic. Thought Manny sucked and didn't have nothing to beat Floyd with, even with steroids, how can you hit what you can't touch and skills pay the bills?


----------



## oibighead

turbotime said:


> Then GBP said they'd sit down and work out a split with Arum. Arum wouldn't answer GBP and signed Bradley instead :lol:


Exactly what happened when he fought Clottey.

Its probably good that these idiots who believe it stay on the forums, wouldnt want them doing things in the real world.


----------



## Rudyard

MrJotatp4p said:


> Rios is suppose to be easy work and tailor made for Manny but Manny is asking for testing. Rios should have walked away. Lmao and these guys would be asking, why didn't Rios just test?


Exactly, but you're dealing with Mayweather...he's held to a different standard...You should know that by now.


----------



## turbotime

Side Step said:


> Thought Manny sucked and didn't have nothing to beat Floyd with, even with steroids, how can you hit what you can't touch and skills pay the bills?


I already said why, because Manny literally decided everything else.


----------



## Side Step

Rudyard said:


> Manny obtained his speed and seem to get more powerful. May just wanted to make sure he was fighting a clean fighter...Don't understand why some cant grasp that simple concept.


Why do you need to fight a clean fighter if you and everyone else says he sucks and won't do nothing to you and that your skills are way greater than his skills and etc


----------



## oibighead

Side Step said:


> I am, I'm using Floyd and his fan's logic. Thought Manny sucked and didn't have nothing to beat Floyd with, even with steroids, how can you hit what you can't touch and skills pay the bills?


So are you talking about the fighters or about the fans? You cant make a point by flip flopping between the two.


----------



## turbotime

MrJotatp4p said:


> Rios is suppose to be easy work and tailor made for Manny but Manny is asking for testing. Rios should have walked away. Lmao and these guys would be asking, why didn't Rios just test?


:rofl


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Side Step said:


> Why do you need to fight a clean fighter if you and everyone else says he sucks and won't do nothing to you and that your skills are way greater than his skills and etc


Why does Manny need OSDT for Rios? They say Rios is made for Manny and is easy work.


----------



## Side Step

JeffJoiner said:


> Just playing Devil's advocate here, but knowing the inability of Arum and Mayweather to work together, do you really think resolving the testing issue would have led to the fight?
> 
> I've always assumed otherwise. Those two would try to screw each other over more than actually make the fight. Just my 2 cents.


Exactly, which was my other point (2. Arum and Mayweather do not do business together). Floyd could of easily said that and that would be that, but instead he made a testing demand over someone who supposedly wouldn't be able to do anything to him in the first place.


----------



## Side Step

Mal said:


> Like I said, you can provide all the carefully chosen quotes or paraphrase all you want. It doesn't mean anything.
> 
> But, if quotes mean so much to you, didn't team Mayweather recant their claims of MP being on something to settle the suit? So does that mean they are liars? Or they will say anything they need to at any time?


Yea dont' know what's up with all the quotes because the biggest quote actually came from Floyd's mouth: "What if I lose"


----------



## oibighead

MrJotatp4p said:


> Why does Manny need OSDT for Rios? They say Rios is made for Manny and is easy work.


Why is Manny even requesting OSDT?

I thought he would only do what the commission would ask him to do...

Wont it weaken him? Maybe its because he is such a humble guy that he wants Rios to have a chance. What a hero.


----------



## oibighead

Side Step said:


> Yea dont' know what's up with all the quotes because the biggest quote actually came from Floyd's mouth: "What if I lose"


He was talking about to a guy on steroids. A bit of context goes a long way.


----------



## turbotime

oibighead said:


> Why is Manny even requesting OSDT?
> 
> I thought he would only do what the commission would ask him to do...
> 
> Wont it weaken him? Maybe its because he is such a humble guy that he wants Rios to have a chance. What a hero.


I don't know WHY Manny's promoter is allowing blood testing after this:


----------



## Side Step

MrJotatp4p said:


> They say Rios is tailor made for Manny but Manny is asking him to do OSDT. HMMMM


 Yea their team doing the testing thing is stupid on their part. Maybe just jumping on the band wagon. But, no one says Rios is easy work, and Manny isn't either. But Floyd said Manny ain't shit so what's the need to bring up extra testing, it'd be better if Manny was on steroids to give Floyd more of a challenge right?


----------



## MrJotatp4p

oibighead said:


> He was talking about to a guy on steroids. A bit of context goes a long way.


Maybe he could ask Oscar that question bc that loss to Mosley will never be overturned and why not? Bc Mosley passed his post fight piss test.


----------



## Rudyard

Side Step said:


> Why do you need to fight a clean fighter if you and everyone else says he sucks and won't do nothing to you and that your skills are way greater than his skills and etc


Hey, you can keep on repeating yourself all you want but the fact still remains. Manny was the one who walked away over testing.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Side Step said:


> Yea their team doing the testing thing is stupid on their part. Maybe just jumping on the band wagon. But, no one says Rios is easy work, and Manny isn't either. But Floyd said Manny ain't shit so what's the need to bring up extra testing, it'd be better if Manny was on steroids to give Floyd more of a challenge right?


Why is it stupid on their part? They just want to make sure they are on an even playing field the same as Mayweather.


----------



## Side Step

Rudyard said:


> Don't understand why you feel the need to bring this up...its not doing your argument any justice.
> 
> The fact still remains...Manny walked away because of testing. The exact same testing he's asking Rios for!:lol:


How do you not see it? If you claim someone sucks and would whoop them with or without whatever they're on, what's the point of bringing up extra testing?


----------



## oibighead

Rudyard said:


> Hey, you can keep on repeating yourself all you want but the fact still remains. Manny was the one who walked away over testing.


This.

Testing which is now a requirement to fight him.


----------



## Bogotazo

ffs move on


----------



## oibighead

Side Step said:


> How do you not see it? If you claim someone sucks and would whoop them with or without whatever they're on, what's the point of bringing up extra testing?


To make sure your opponent is not cheating. What is hard to understand about that?


----------



## turbotime

MrJotatp4p said:


> Maybe he could ask Oscar that question bc that loss to Mosley will never be overturned and why not? Bc Mosley passed his post fight piss test.


Mayorga, Mosley, Vargas all cheated in their biggest fights against Oscar. Floyd had every right. Call it smart.


----------



## Side Step

turbotime said:


> I already said why, because Manny literally decided everything else.





oibighead said:


> So are you talking about the fighters or about the fans? You cant make a point by flip flopping between the two.





MrJotatp4p said:


> Why does Manny need OSDT for Rios? They say Rios is made for Manny and is easy work.





oibighead said:


> This.
> 
> Testing which is now a requirement to fight him.


If you claim someone sucks and would "whoop them with or without whatever they're on", what's the point of bringing up extra testing?


----------



## oibighead

Side Step said:


> If you claim someone sucks and would "whoop them with or without whatever they're on", what's the point of bringing up extra testing?


To make sure they are not cheating


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Side Step said:


> If you claim someone sucks and would "whoop them with or without whatever they're on", what's the point of bringing up extra testing?


Rios has the style that Roach, Manny and company love and they think Manny will look great even though I think he will lose. Anyways, if that style is tailor made for Manny then WHY IS MANNY ASKING FOR OSDT? Lmao


----------



## Side Step

MrJotatp4p said:


> Why does Manny need OSDT for Rios? They say Rios is made for Manny and is easy work.


 Manny didn't say Rios is easy work. Floyd said Manny is easy work and then made demands about steroids even though he said he'd beat him with or without the stuff in him. So why demand extra testing if with or without the stuff, you'd beat him easily?


----------



## Side Step

oibighead said:


> To make sure your opponent is not cheating. What is hard to understand about that?


 Why would it matter if your opponent is cheating or isn't, thought it's supposed to be easy work and easy money? Why ask for extra things rather than just take the fight and take the easy win. I see the point in fighting a clean fighter, but Floyd himself said he'd win with or without the stuff in Manny, so why did he still ask for it?


----------



## oibighead

Side Step said:


> Manny didn't say Rios is easy work. Floyd said Manny is easy work and then made demands about steroids even though he said he'd beat him with or without the stuff in him. So why demand extra testing if with or without the stuff, you'd beat him easily?


To make sure he is not cheating


----------



## oibighead

Side Step said:


> Why would it matter if your opponent is cheating or isn't, thought it's supposed to be easy work and easy money? Why ask for extra things rather than just take the fight and take the easy win


You must be trolling now?


----------



## Side Step

oibighead said:


> To make sure he is not cheating


but Floyd himself said he'd win with or without the stuff in Manny, so why did he still ask for it? So if he can beat him while Manny's cheating or not cheating what does it matter?


----------



## oibighead

Side Step said:


> but Floyd himself said he'd win with or without the stuff in Manny, so why did he still ask for it? So if he can beat him while Manny's cheating or not cheating what does it matter?


You are obviously just trolling now.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Side Step said:


> but Floyd himself said he'd win with or without the stuff in Manny, so why did he still ask for it? So if he can beat him while Manny's cheating or not cheating what does it matter?


Holy fucking shit. PUGA its you!!! Only Puga ask the same question over and over. Man how the fuck are you doing over in Pacland? I see you survived that Nuclear bomb that JMM dropped on yall. God bless you!!


----------



## turbotime

Side Step said:


> If you claim someone sucks and would "whoop them with or without whatever they're on", what's the point of bringing up extra testing?


Whats the point of bringing up extra weight penalties for guys that never missed weight?


----------



## Side Step

olib,mrj,turbo, going outside of this whole testing thing, the simple question is what is the need to bring up the extra testing when Floyd himself said he'd beat Manny with or without the stuff he's on. If Manny isn't on anything, Floyd says he'd beat him. If Manny was on something, Floyd says he'd beat him. Then why ask for extra testing?


----------



## turbotime

MrJotatp4p said:


> Holy fucking shit. PUGA its you!!! Only Puga ask the same question over and over. Man how the fuck are you doing over in Pacland? I see you survived that Nuclear bomb that JMM dropped on yall. God bless you!!


Oh my god it is PUGA!!! It really sincerely is.


----------



## Side Step

oibighead said:


> You are obviously just trolling now.


 Trolling? you can't even answer that question



MrJotatp4p said:


> Holy fucking shit. PUGA its you!!! Only Puga ask the same question over and over. Man how the fuck are you doing over in Pacland? I see you survived that Nuclear bomb that JMM dropped on yall. God bless you!!


 Same question over and over because you aren't answering it, rather just giving the same "take the test" bs.


----------



## turbotime

Side Step said:


> olib,mrj,turbo, going outside of this whole testing thing, the simple question is what is the need to bring up the extra testing when Floyd himself said he'd beat Manny with or without the stuff he's on. If Manny isn't on anything, Floyd says he'd beat him. If Manny was on something, Floyd says he'd beat him. Then why ask for extra testing?


where is your quote from floyd in 09 for this?


----------



## Side Step

oibighead said:


> You are obviously just trolling now.


 I get accused for trolling with idiot posts like this...



turbotime said:


> Whats the point of bringing up extra weight penalties for guys that never missed weight?


Floyd was asked for penalty due to screwing over Marquez


----------



## turbotime

Side Step said:


> I get accused for trolling with idiot posts like this...
> 
> Floyd was asked for penalty due to screwing over Marquez


and Oscar and Cotto?


----------



## oibighead

Side Step said:


> Trolling? you can't even answer that question
> 
> Same question over and over because you aren't answering it, rather just giving the same "take the test" bs.


Your question - Why would Floyd ask for extra testing if he felt he could beat Pac easily.

My answer - To make sure that Pac was not cheating.

Common sense. Get some.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Side Step said:


> Trolling? you can't even answer that question
> 
> Same question over and over because you aren't answering it, rather just giving the same "take the test" bs.


The question has been answered. You just don't like the answer bc it ends the debate. Floyd thought Manny was cheating so he asked for test. Simple. Manny agreed to the test but later backed away and made excuses which would further Floyd's suspicion of him. Then Manny said he just didn't want to test the day of the fight and when he was told he has 14 days with no blood test he said it was too close to the fight. Hilarious.


----------



## Side Step

oibighead said:


> You are obviously just trolling now.





turbotime said:


> where is your quote from floyd in 09 for this?


This isn't a thread that's doing the he said she said and showing a bunch of random stuff. If you don't remember that, then that's your bad. I'm not about to look for something to try and prove a point. The question still remains, for someone who would lose even with steroids, why did he get asked to take extra tests when it wouldn't even matter if he was cheating anyways.


----------



## Side Step

oibighead said:


> You are obviously just trolling now.





turbotime said:


> and Oscar and Cotto?


Now you're just trying to change the subject


----------



## turbotime

Side Step said:


> This isn't a thread that's doing the he said she said and showing a bunch of random stuff. If you don't remember that, then that's your bad. I'm not about to look for something to try and prove a point. The question still remains, for someone who would lose even with steroids, why did he get asked to take extra tests when it wouldn't even matter if he was cheating anyways.


So you say something and refuse to back it up.

Oh yeah, I forgot you were exposed as a troll long ago. So why did Manny ask for it from Oscar and Cotto? Why then ?


----------



## Side Step

oibighead said:


> Your question - Why would Floyd ask for extra testing if he felt he could beat Pac easily.
> 
> My answer - To make sure that Pac was not cheating.
> 
> Common sense. Get some.


What difference does it make if Manny is cheating or not when you claim you can beat him anyways. That'd look even more great if he took the fight, won, and later found out that Manny was a cheat.


----------



## Side Step

MrJotatp4p said:


> The question has been answered. You just don't like the answer bc it ends the debate. Floyd thought Manny was cheating so he asked for test. Simple. Manny agreed to the test but later backed away and made excuses which would further Floyd's suspicion of him. Then Manny said he just didn't want to test the day of the fight and when he was told he has 14 days with no blood test he said it was too close to the fight. Hilarious.


The question hasn't been answered. You keep going on about testing when I've said why does he need to ask for it if it wouldn't even matter with the results? Floyd said he could beat Manny with or with out steroids, so why does he need to ask for extra testing


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Side Step said:


> What difference does it make if Manny is cheating or not when you claim you can beat him anyways. That'd look even more great if he took the fight, won, and later found out that Manny was a cheat.


Bc it is better to make sure someone is clean before the fight actually takes place. Oscar lost to Mosley and later it was discovered that Mosley was involved with Balco and on PEDs. Guess what? They couldn't over turn the loss bc Mosley passed his post fight piss test after he beat Oscar. Floyd himself was taking the same test as well which would be fair to Manny. You know, the same test Manny is now taking.


----------



## oibighead

Side Step said:


> This isn't a thread that's doing the he said she said and showing a bunch of random stuff. If you don't remember that, then that's your bad. I'm not about to look for something to try and prove a point. The question still remains, for someone who would lose even with steroids, why did he get asked to take extra tests when it wouldn't even matter if he was cheating anyways.


Mate, common sense. Please use some.

In boxing you fight. This has lasting implications on your health. Look at Ali as an example. What a fighter, now in a wheelchair.

In boxing you are not allowed to take illegal performance enhancing steroids. Just like in other sports.

The reason why Floyd (and now Pacquiao himself) asked for extra testing is to make sure the opponent will not cheat during his preparation of the fight.

Do you understand this? Or is your view on reality that warped that you can not see potential implications of cheating in a combative sport.


----------



## Side Step

turbotime said:


> So you say something and refuse to back it up.
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot you were exposed as a troll long ago. So why did Manny ask for it from Oscar and Cotto? Why then ?


 again, if you don't remember Floyd saying that, then that's your bad


----------



## turbotime

Side Step said:


> again, if you don't remember Floyd saying that, then that's your bad


So why did Manny make demands without any basis ? Or is it only OK for you when Manny makes demands out of thin air?


----------



## MrJotatp4p

oibighead said:


> Mate, common sense. Please use some.
> 
> In boxing you fight. This has lasting implications on your health. Look at Ali as an example. What a fighter, now in a wheelchair.
> 
> In boxing you are not allowed to take illegal performance enhancing steroids. Just like in other sports.
> 
> The reason why Floyd (and now Pacquiao himself) asked for extra testing is to make sure the opponent will not cheat during his preparation of the fight.
> 
> Do you understand this? Or is your view on reality that warped that you can not see potential implications of cheating in a combative sport.


Dude its Puga you are talking to. He will keep asking the same question over and over.


----------



## oibighead

MrJotatp4p said:


> Dude its Puga you are talking to. He will keep asking the same question over and over.


Is that puga :lol: ??

I thought he topped himself after the Marquez fight.


----------



## Bogotazo

Side Step isn't Puga, he's MAIN. Hence the obsession with Leon, shitting on both Marquez and Cotto, pretending to be a flomo, then coming out with a Pactard thread like this.


----------



## Side Step

MrJotatp4p said:


> Bc it is better to make sure someone is clean before the fight actually takes place. Oscar lost to Mosley and later it was discovered that Mosley was involved with Balco and on PEDs. Guess what? They couldn't over turn the loss bc Mosley passed his post fight piss test after he beat Oscar. Floyd himself was taking the same test as well which would be fair to Manny. You know, the same test Manny is now taking.


You're still not answering it. You're deflecting it with something totally different. Floyd said even with the steroids, he'd beat Manny. Floyd is NOT going to lose. So why did it still matter if Manny was clean or not?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> Side Step isn't Puga, he's MAIN. Hence the obsession with Leon, shitting on both Marquez and Cotto, pretending to be a flomo, then coming out with a Pactard thread like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There he is, MAIN, with his male lover


 @~Cellzki~


----------



## Side Step

oibighead said:


> Mate, common sense. Please use some.
> 
> In boxing you fight. This has lasting implications on your health. Look at Ali as an example. What a fighter, now in a wheelchair.
> 
> In boxing you are not allowed to take illegal performance enhancing steroids. Just like in other sports.
> 
> The reason why Floyd (and now Pacquiao himself) asked for extra testing is to make sure the opponent will not cheat during his preparation of the fight.
> 
> Do you understand this? Or is your view on reality that warped that you can not see potential implications of cheating in a combative sport.


Floyd said you can't hit what you can't touch. So how is Manny's steroids going to hurt him if he can't even get to him.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Bogotazo said:


> Side Step isn't Puga, he's MAIN. Hence the obsession with Leon, shitting on both Marquez and Cotto, pretending to be a flomo, then coming out with a Pactard thread like this.


Haha. Are you sure bc Puga would ask the same question on 25 pages in one thread and so far its been 12.


----------



## Rexrapper 1

The fight didn't happen in 09 because they couldn't come to an agreement with testing. Floyd wanted random blood and urine while Manny wanted a restriction on the number of tests and wanted to know when the tests were going to happen. Manny then wanted a 30 day cutoff and agreed to take the test after the fight. Some mediator ended up getting involved where Floyd said he would concede to a 14 day cutoff which Manny and his team walked out from. Freddie Roach said they were the ones that offered 14 days but that ended up being a lie. Manny vs Clottey was signed really quick (I don't even think it took a month to get the fight signed) and Floyd agreed to fight Mosley.


----------



## gander tasco

bballchump11 said:


> Because Manny turned down 50/50 and a 14 day cut off


Pac didn't turn down any 50/50 you douche. Stop it with your bs. The only guy who actually turned down 50/50 is Mayweather, when he said he was ok with it before. Just like switched up his stance on every major issue which all came from him, btw. You sad fuckers have to try so hard to defend Floyd bc you know he weaseled his way out of that fight.


----------



## Side Step

Rexrapper 1 said:


> The fight didn't happen in 09 because they couldn't come to an agreement with testing. Floyd wanted random blood and urine while Manny wanted a restriction on the number of tests and wanted to know when the tests were going to happen. Manny then wanted a 30 day cutoff and agreed to take the test after the fight. Some mediator ended up getting involved where Floyd said he would concede to a 14 day cutoff which Manny and his team walked out from. Freddie Roach said they were the ones that offered 14 days but that ended up being a lie. Manny vs Clottey was signed really quick (I don't even think it took a month to get the fight signed) and Floyd agreed to fight Mosley.


What's the need for extra testing when Floyd could easily beat this guy even if he was on something?


----------



## oibighead

Side Step said:


> Floyd said you can't hit what you can't touch. So how is Manny's steroids going to hurt him if he can't even get to him.


:lol:

Still not sure if you are really this retarded, or if you are trolling.

Probably a bit of both.


----------



## Rexrapper 1

gander tasco said:


> Pac didn't trn down any 50/50 you douche. Stop it with your bs. The only guy who actually turned down 50/50 is Mayweather, when he said he was ok with it before. Just like switced up his stance on every major issue which all came from him, btw. You sad fuckers have to try so hard to defend Floyd bc you know he weaseled his way out of that fight.


Didn't Floyd vs Mosley do 1.4 million while Pacquiao vs Clottey did 700 thousand? I'm pretty sure Floyd felt he was the bigger draw and deserved the bigger share after that.


----------



## turbotime

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @~Cellzki~


:rofl


----------



## gander tasco

Rexrapper 1 said:


> Didn't Floyd vs Mosley do 1.4 million while Pacquiao vs Clottey did 700 thousand? I'm pretty sure Floyd felt he was the bigger draw and deserved the bigger share after that.


Why the fug would you use those two fights? Pac - Oscar, Hatton, Cotto, Margo, Marquez 3 &4, all did 1+ million.


----------



## Side Step

Bogotazo said:


> Side Step isn't Puga, he's MAIN. Hence the obsession with Leon, shitting on both Marquez and Cotto, pretending to be a flomo, then coming out with a Pactard thread like this.


Shitting on Cotto? You and I had small discussion about Cotto and I was even saying if he looked great he should fight Floyd again and no offenses were made. Yet you now come back with accusations and more shit starting. I've kept it peaceful and then you open it back up.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Rexrapper 1 said:


> Didn't Floyd vs Mosley do 1.4 million while Pacquiao vs Clottey did 700 thousand? I'm pretty sure Floyd felt he was the bigger draw and deserved the bigger share after that.


Even before those fights took place Floyd said that Manny wouldn't get the same offer so I don't see why people are surprised that Floyd wouldn't do anymore cut off offers.


----------



## Rexrapper 1

Side Step said:


> What's the need for extra testing when Floyd could easily beat this guy even if he was on something?


All it takes is one punch. Floyd was going to fight Manny using the regular commission rules but Floyd Sr told him to ask Manny for random blood and urine.


----------



## bballchump11

gander tasco said:


> Pac didn't turn down any 50/50 you douche. Stop it with your bs. The only guy who actually turned down 50/50 is Mayweather, when he said he was ok with it before. Just like switched up his stance on every major issue which all came from him, btw. You sad fuckers have to try so hard to defend Floyd bc you know he weaseled his way out of that fight.


off my dick Gander. Pacquiao's team left the table and didn't accept the terms and 50/50 was apart of those terms. He speciafially didn't want the 14 day cutoff, but Floyd was offering 50/50 split to him also. I included it to demonstrate how good of a deal that he turned down


----------



## oibighead

Here is the truth -


Pacquiao ducked Floyd. 


Then used his name to promote his fights. 


Makes me laugh how during a 20 min interview with both Pac and Marquez present they spent 15 talking about how Manny would fight Floyd. Marquez standing there, then knocks him out.


----------



## gander tasco

btw if you wanna know why floyd turned it down let him tell you:

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9V1wkNKxGs" target="_blank">


----------



## oibighead

gander tasco said:


> btw if you wanna know why floyd turned it down let him tell you:
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9V1wkNKxGs" target="_blank">


I dont understand why pactards always post this video?

Its clear to anyone but a mong that he is talking about someone on steroids.


----------



## Rexrapper 1

gander tasco said:


> Why the fug would you use those two fights? Pac - Oscar, Hatton, Cotto, Margo, Marquez 3 &4, all did 1+ million.


Time frame of when the fight was at it's highest. Even if I did use those numbers, Floyd is still the bigger draw. I can't blame Floyd if he doing better numbers and wants the higher share.


----------



## Slugger3000

bballchump11 said:


> off my dick Gander. Pacquiao's team left the table and didn't accept the terms and 50/50 was apart of those terms. He speciafially didn't want the 14 day cutoff, but Floyd was offering 50/50 split to him also. I included it to demonstrate how good of a deal that he turned down


B-ball. He's right dude! Floyd wanted 60-40... Remember Floyd said he deserved more than 50-50 because Manny had some losses, wasn't an American etc..

PS: Cool Avy.. Vick and Danny Boy!


----------



## gander tasco

oibighead said:


> Here is the truth -
> 
> Pacquiao ducked Floyd.
> 
> Then used his name to promote his fights.
> 
> Makes me laugh how during a 20 min interview with both Pac and Marquez present they spent 15 talking about how Manny would fight Floyd. Marquez standing there, then knocks him out.


You got it ass backwards. Floyd used Pacquiao and rode his fucking name, because that's what does to market his fights.

Did you forget about the "Yes Pacquiao your next" in the leadup to Ortiz? Then telling reporters after that he never said that.

Floyd was spoutning Pacquiao name off every other day. Pac never talked about Floyd unless he's asked and he always said he's ready to fight. Whereas Floyd it's a billion excuses


----------



## oibighead

gander tasco said:


> You got it ass backwards. Floyd used Pacquiao and rode his fucking name, because that's what does to market his fights.
> 
> Did you forget about the "Yes Pacquiao your next" in the leadup to Ortiz? Then telling reporters after that he never said that.
> 
> Floyd was spoutning Pacquiao name off every other day. Pac never talked about Floyd unless he's asked and he always said he's ready to fight. Whereas Floyd it's a billion excuses


:lol: So much delusion in this post.


----------



## Side Step

Simply put, rather than just saying I don't do business with Arum fighters, he went along and asked for extra testing over a guy who he said he'd easily defeat


----------



## oibighead

Side Step said:


> Simply put, rather than just saying I don't do business with Arum fighters, he went along and asked for extra testing over a guy who he said he'd easily defeat


Because he thought he was cheating


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Marquez knocked Manny out and his team said, 'We should have asked for testing" 

LMAO


----------



## Mal

Rudyard said:


> love how didn't address the power in my post as well!


Because that's just a bit of speculation on your part. Did he turn into a hulking one shot KO artist? Nope. So what's the major revelation there?


----------



## Bogotazo

Side Step said:


> Shitting on Cotto? You and I had small discussion about Cotto and I was even saying if he looked great he should fight Floyd again and no offenses were made. Yet you now come back with accusations and more shit starting. I've kept it peaceful and then you open it back up.


You repeatedly called Cotto a bum, don't play games. You're "peaceful" now because I'm a mod, I'm not stupid.


----------



## Slugger3000

MrJotatp4p said:


> Marquez knocked Manny out and his team said, 'We should have asked for testing"
> 
> LMAO


JMM was soo roided out he could of knocked out a Middle weight on that night! #Commonknowledge ..#Commonsense


----------



## Side Step

oibighead said:


> Because he thought he was cheating


But he said he'd beat him even if he's cheating, but he still wanted to asks for tests


----------



## oibighead

Side Step said:


> But he said he'd beat him even if he's cheating, but he still wanted to asks for tests


Because he thought he was cheating.

In an officially sanctioned boxing match, cheating is not allowed. You do realise this?


----------



## Side Step

MrJotatp4p said:


> Marquez knocked Manny out and his team said, 'We should have asked for testing"
> 
> LMAO


Manny didn't say he'd beat Marquez with or without steroids. Floyd said he's beat Manny with or without steroids, but still asked for extra testing.


----------



## Bogotazo

For what it's worth I do think Floyd had reservations about Pac's power and was too suspicious about the initial issue over drug testing. It's obvious in the way he characterizes Pac "walking through fighters" and whatnot. He kept moving the goal posts as well. Not that Arum and Pac didn't help botch it. I think he'll take the fight when Pac comes begging before he retires with no economic leverage.


----------



## gander tasco

bballchump11 said:


> off my dick Gander. Pacquiao's team left the table and didn't accept the terms and 50/50 was apart of those terms. He speciafially didn't want the 14 day cutoff, but Floyd was offering 50/50 split to him also. I included it to demonstrate how good of a deal that he turned down


Ya an Floyd also turned down a standard 50/50 deal, no bs involved that any other fighter would have accepted but he didn't. He also turned down a 21 day cut off with a blood test directly after the fight and every other compromise Pac offered. It works both ways.

Floyd also turned down the fight when Pac agreed 100% to the drug testing when he said that was the only thing holding the fight up, and came around and said he wanted more money.

Floyd's latest roadblocks? "Fight on my promotional team or no fight." And most recently, "Pac will never get to fight."

Stop with your spin-doctor nuthuggery bullshit and quit defending this dude who clearly had a huge -hand in preventing this fight from happening , you know it and everybody knows it.


----------



## Side Step

Bogotazo said:


> You repeatedly called Cotto a bum, don't play games. You're "peaceful" now because I'm a mod, I'm not stupid.


Didn't even notice that. I can care less if you are or aren't. Point of the matter is, you came at me first, AGAIN


----------



## Slugger3000

Bogotazo said:


> For what it's worth I do think Floyd had reservations about Pac's power and was too suspicious about the initial issue over drug testing. It's obvious in the way he characterizes Pac "walking through fighters" and whatnot. He kept moving the goal posts as well. Not that Arum and Pac didn't help botch it. I think he'll take the fight when Pac comes begging before he retires with no economic leverage.


Agreed.. 100%! And sadly Pac will be shot to shit when Floyd accepts a fight with him!


----------



## MrJotatp4p

gander tasco said:


> Ya an Floyd also turned down a standard 50/50 deal, no bs involved that any other fighter would have accepted but he didn't. He also turned down a 21 day cut off with a blood test directly after the fight and every other compromise Pac offered. It works both ways.
> 
> Floyd also turned down the fight when Pac agreed 100% to the drug testing when he said that was the only thing holding the fight up, and came around and said he wanted more money.
> 
> Floyd's latest roadblocks? "Fight on my promotional team or no fight." And most recently, "Pac will never get to fight."
> 
> Stop with your spin-doctor nuthuggery bullshit and quit defending this dude who clearly had a huge -hand in preventing this fight from happening , you know it and everybody knows it.


Manny will never fight in the USA again according to Arum. Look we can go back and forth but they are all to blame. All of them and I blame Arum more than anyone after that bullshit he pulled with the stadium and FalconHawk.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

oibighead said:


> :lol: So much delusion in this post.


it's been years and Floyd just set a new ppv record

yet he's still tryna convince us Floyd used emmanuel's names to sell fights


----------



## Mal

turbotime said:


> Whats the point of bringing up extra weight penalties for guys that never missed weight?


You cannot be this naive. FMjr missed the weight v. JMM. Did you not know that, or are you just conveniently leaving that one out? Not to mention, initial talks of FMjr v. MP, Mayweather wanted it at 154 for some odd reason. You know, the division everyone claims the 3 time JrMW titlist FMjr has no business fight at.


----------



## oibighead

Bogotazo said:


> For what it's worth I do think Floyd had reservations about Pac's power and was too suspicious about the initial issue over drug testing. It's obvious in the way he characterizes Pac "walking through fighters" and whatnot. He kept moving the goal posts as well. Not that Arum and Pac didn't help botch it. I think he'll take the fight when Pac comes begging before he retires with no economic leverage.


He thought Pac was on drugs, so he asked for extra testing.

Logic says, if Pac was clean the testing would have been a non issue. What made it an issue was the way Pacs team reacted to it.

This reaction confirms in my mind that they where hiding something back then, especially when you take into account the excuses that followed and the fact he now requests it himself.

He was moving up in weight. Probably needed something to help him bulk quickly without losing speed, stamina.


----------



## Side Step

oibighead said:


> Because he thought he was cheating.
> 
> In an officially sanctioned boxing match, cheating is not allowed. You do realise this?


Victor no skills Ortiz beat a roided Berto but Master Floyd and all his skills needs to ask Manny for tests even though Manny also has no skills.


----------



## gander tasco

oibighead said:


> I dont understand why pactards always post this video?
> 
> Its clear to anyone but a mong that he is talking about someone on steroids.


Ya he also sounds like an irrational crazy person , scared out of pants of a 5'6 asian w ho he believs has hulk powers.

And btw this is after Pac said countless times he'll agree to any testing. What was the hold-up then? Oh money. i thought money wasn't the problem, it was the drug testing -- right Floyd / Floyd fans?? :verysad


----------



## Mal

oibighead said:


> He thought Pac was on drugs, so he asked for extra testing.
> 
> Logic says, if Pac was clean the testing would have been a non issue. What made it an issue was the way Pacs team reacted to it.
> 
> This reaction confirms in my mind that they where hiding something back then, especially when you take into account the excuses that followed and the fact he now requests it himself.
> 
> He was moving up in weight. Probably needed something to help him bulk quickly without losing speed, stamina.


Except they recanted that statement to drop the lawsuit, remember? So they said he is, then he isn't, when it best suited them. Convenient isn't it?


----------



## oibighead

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> it's been years and Floyd just set a new ppv record
> 
> yet he's still tryna convince us Floyd used emmanuel's names to sell fights


:lol: Pactards.

What was the second highest PPV this year after Floyd Canelo?


----------



## Mal

There's a lot of blame to go around for this fight not happening. But it seems some posters just want it all on MP.


----------



## Side Step

Bogotazo said:


> For what it's worth I do think Floyd had reservations about Pac's power and was too suspicious about the initial issue over drug testing. It's obvious in the way he characterizes Pac "walking through fighters" and whatnot. He kept moving the goal posts as well. Not that Arum and Pac didn't help botch it. I think he'll take the fight when Pac comes begging before he retires with no economic leverage.


Exactly, this was the point that was made early in this thread. While logic speaks that 1. Floyd had concerns in his head, which is why he didn't fight him (possibility) or 2. Floyd doesn't do business with Arum (most likely reason), you have all the Flomo's coming in and crying take the test lol. I'm not even going into moving the goal posts because both teams did that (yet the Flomo's are bringing up everything they can). I'm simply stating that Floyd possibly might've had concerns in his head (hence the "what if I lose"), but more importantly, the "I don't do business with Arum." All this back and forth with the "take the test" crap is asking what's the use of asking for more tests when the person has stated it'd be easy work and would win if he was or wasn't on anything. With all his skills, he'd be able to beat a roided Manny just like Ortiz was able to beat a roided Berto. Pretty much it


----------



## Slugger3000

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> it's been years and Floyd just set a new ppv record
> 
> yet he's still tryna convince us Floyd used emmanuel's names to sell fights


Floyd just piggy backed off Canelos fame! Everyone knows that hype job is a rockstar in Mexico!


----------



## turbotime

Mal said:


> You cannot be this naive. FMjr missed the weight v. JMM. Did you not know that, or are you just conveniently leaving that one out? Not to mention, initial talks of FMjr v. MP, Mayweather wanted it at 154 for some odd reason. You know, the division everyone claims the 3 time JrMW titlist FMjr has no business fight at.


Read the thread.


----------



## Side Step

Mal said:


> You cannot be this naive. FMjr missed the weight v. JMM. Did you not know that, or are you just conveniently leaving that one out? Not to mention, initial talks of FMjr v. MP, Mayweather wanted it at 154 for some odd reason. You know, the division everyone claims the 3 time JrMW titlist FMjr has no business fight at.


Don't even bother with this foo


----------



## oibighead

Side Step said:


> Victor no skills Ortiz beat a roided Berto but Master Floyd and all his skills needs to ask Manny for tests even though Manny also has no skills.





gander tasco said:


> Ya he also sounds like an irrational crazy person , scared out of pants of a 5'6 asian w ho he believs has hulk powers.
> 
> And btw this is after Pac said countless times he'll agree to any testing. What was the hold-up then? Oh money. i thought money wasn't the problem, it was the drug testing -- right Floyd / Floyd fans?? :verysad





Mal said:


> Except they recanted that statement to drop the lawsuit, remember? So they said he is, then he isn't, when it best suited them. Convenient isn't it?


:lol: Lets be honest here guys, I dont agree with any of you because you are all completely batshit crazy.

Im going to leave it at that, can't entertain retards all night.


----------



## turbotime

oibighead said:


> :lol: Pactards.
> 
> What was the second highest PPV this year after Floyd Canelo?


:conf


----------



## Side Step

Mal said:


> Except they recanted that statement to drop the lawsuit, remember? So they said he is, then he isn't, when it best suited them. Convenient isn't it?


Again, no need to bother with this foo anymore either


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Mal said:


> There's a lot of blame to go around for this fight not happening. But it seems some posters just want it all on MP.


They all are to blame for this fight but most people don't want to blame Manny for shit and let him stand behind his promoter.

Manny sat his ass around all while Arum was saying, "I don't know who promotes Floyd, Floyd needs to find someone to give him his guarantee, Manny needs 6 months for his cut to heal, Manny can't fight in May but we will take the May date since Floyd is going to jail, we need a stadium, why is Shaefer calling me and Joe Jackson will put up the money for the fight." Manny didn't say shit although Shaefer and company was calling Arum to make the fight. It got so bad that Floyd himself called Manny personally.


----------



## Side Step

Mal said:


> There's a lot of blame to go around for this fight not happening. But it seems some posters just want it all on MP.


That's where it's different, folks know and can blame Manny's team as well as Floyd's team for the fight not happening, but for those that just keep blaming Manny, don't have any words for them


----------



## Mal

turbotime said:


> Read the thread.


I did. Are you going to say FMjr never missed weight?


----------



## Mal

MrJotatp4p said:


> They all are to blame for this fight but most people don't want to blame Manny for shit and let him stand behind his promoter.
> 
> Manny sat his ass around all while Arum was saying, "I don't know who promotes Floyd, Floyd needs to find someone to give him his guarantee, Manny needs 6 months for his cut to heal, Manny can't fight in May but we will take the May date since Floyd is going to jail, we need a stadium, why is Shaefer calling me and Joe Jackson will put up the money for the fight." Manny didn't say shit although Shaefer and company was calling Arum to make the fight. It got so bad that Floyd himself called Manny personally.


From what I see, a lot of people blame MP. So I don't see where you get that from.

And enough of the quotes BS. They mean about as much as the break down you made before the Alvarez fight. :smile Sorry for the cheap shot. Just playing. I respect your opinion, even if I disagree.


----------



## Bogotazo

oibighead said:


> He thought Pac was on drugs, so he asked for extra testing.
> 
> Logic says, if Pac was clean the testing would have been a non issue. What made it an issue was the way Pacs team reacted to it.
> 
> This reaction confirms in my mind that they where hiding something back then, especially when you take into account the excuses that followed and the fact he now requests it himself.
> 
> He was moving up in weight. Probably needed something to help him bulk quickly without losing speed, stamina.


Honestly I don't know if the cut-off would have made a difference. The hard work is done before the two weeks leading up to a fight. A week of super-doped up sparring is the best they could have done. Then Pac said he'd do 14 days, and Floyd decided it had to be up to the day of the fight.

Pac then accepted testing for a whole year, in late 2010 I believe, while Mayweather was on vacation or whatever. Then they negotiate again, and the issue is money, when they weren't that far apart in numbers. Then Arum made stupid excuses and the two talked directly, and Floyd offered 40 million flat, which is honestly not a realistic offer. Floyd repeatedly talks about his health in interviews, despite the fact he'll go up and face Canelo at 152. I think Floyd has supreme confidence in himself, but I also think he thought Manny's abilities were unnatural and might cause him permanent damage. He never talked about any other fighter that way.


----------



## oibighead

turbotime said:


> :conf


----------



## turbotime

Mal said:


> I did. Are you going to say FMjr never missed weight?


Previous posters are saying it's fishy for Floyd to ask for something extra he never did before.....

Yet Manny can make his own demands with Cotto and Delahoya without any basis? For someone that whines so much about context read the thread again. Both are divas.

But one conceded to requests, and Pacquiao didn't. And sued, instead of fighting. Then got caught lying in mediation.


----------



## gander tasco

oibighead said:


> :lol: Lets be honest here guys, I dont agree with any of you because you are all completely batshit crazy.
> 
> Im going to leave it at that, can't entertain retards all night.


Speak for yourself, you floyd fanboys are gone man . You got your heads crammed so far up his ass it's unbelievable. You'll defend this guy over anything, anything. And deflect any kind of blame towards somebody else. Even shit you've personally criticized over the years like catch weights, you'll defend Floyd for it. I'm talking about the bbalcumps, turbotimes, and the other hardcore obsessive Floyd fans who live on these forums. Just come to terms with the fact that none of you can talk on this subject without extreme bias and man-love for Floyd. You just can't , your incapable.

Here' the truth. Most people (non crazy / people living in the Floyd bubble) know Floyd had a huge hand in preventing the fight with Pacquiao. Between the two of them, Floyd clearly, clearly deserves more of the blame. Arum was a roadblock also, but the reality is every major fight kiling roadblock came from Floyd, that's an indisputable fact.


----------



## Mal

oibighead said:


> :lol: Lets be honest here guys, I dont agree with any of you because you are all completely batshit crazy.
> 
> Im going to leave it at that, can't entertain retards all night.


Are you incapable of discussing something w/o insulting the posters you disagree with? I haven't said anything rude to you.

Like I said, we saw Mayweather's team say he was on PED's, then say he was not. Both when it suited them. If you do not have the ability to talk about something w/o getting bent out of shape, then you might be too emotionally vested in one guy. Just an observation.


----------



## oibighead

Bogotazo said:


> Honestly I don't know if the cut-off would have made a difference. The hard work is done before the two weeks leading up to a fight. A week of super-doped up sparring is the best they could have done. Then Pac said he'd do 14 days, and Floyd decided it had to be up to the day of the fight.
> 
> Pac then accepted testing for a whole year, in late 2010 I believe, while Mayweather was on vacation or whatever. Then they negotiate again, and the issue is money, when they weren't that far apart in numbers. Floyd repeatedly talks about his health in interviews, despite the fact he'll go up and face Canelo at 152. I think Floyd has supreme confidence in himself, but I also think he thought Manny's abilities were unnatural and might cause him permanent damage. He never talked about any other fighter that way.


Cutoff could make a difference if you are trying aid recovery after an intense camp.

Of course, Pac was looking incredible at that time. Great fighter no doubt.

I think all the subsequent negotiations where for the media. TR where not serious. GB knew that.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Mal said:


> From what I see, a lot of people blame MP. So I don't see where you get that from.
> 
> And enough of the quotes BS. They mean about as much as the break down you made before the Alvarez fight. :smile Sorry for the cheap shot.


I don't give a shit about your cheap shots. Floyd did everything I said he would do outside of throwing tons of Combinations. Was sharp as hell and quick on his feet. Those quotes do mean something when a fighter sits back while reps for the other fighter are blowing his promoters phone up to make the fight.


----------



## gander tasco

oibighead said:


> :lol: Lets be honest here guys, I dont agree with any of you because you are all completely batshit crazy.
> 
> Im going to leave it at that, can't entertain retards all night.


Speak for yourself, you floyd fanboys are gone man . You got your heads crammed so far up his ass it's unbelievable. You'll defend this guy over anything, anything. And deflect any kind of blame towards somebody else. Even shit you've personally criticized over the years like catch weights, you'll defend Floyd for it. I'm talking about the bbalcumps, turbotimes, and the other hardcore obsessive Floyd fans who live on these forums. Just come to terms with the fact that none of you can talk on this subject without extreme bias and man-love for Floyd. You just can't , your incapable.

Here' the truth. Most people (non crazy / people living in the Floyd bubble) know Floyd had a huge hand in preventing the fight with Pacquiao. Between the two of them, Floyd clearly, clearly deserves more of the blame. Arum was a roadblock also, but the reality is every major fight kiling roadblock came from Floyd, that's an indisputable fact.


----------



## Mal

turbotime said:


> Previous posters are saying it's fishy for Floyd to ask for something extra he never did before.....
> 
> Yet Manny can make his own demands with Cotto and Delahoya without any basis? For someone that whines so much about context read the thread again. Both are divas.
> 
> But one conceded to requests, and Pacquiao didn't. And sued, instead of fighting. Then got caught lying in mediation.


What demands did he make of Cotto and DLH that are supposedly brand new? No need to get pissy TT. Just be clear FFS.


----------



## Mal

MrJotatp4p said:


> I don't give a shit about your cheap shots. Floyd did everything I said he would do outside of throwing tons of Combinations. Was sharp as hell and quick on his feet. Those quotes do mean something when a fighter sits back while reps for the other fighter are blowing his promoters phone up to make the fight.


Was far from a Gatti looking fight, that was the point. You were dead wrong. But we all get it wrong at times, so no hard feelings. And relax a little. Geez.


----------



## Gesta

Floyd is a great boxer , and liked Pacman when he was no a possible oppionet to Floyd when he was in the lower weights , but then he started climbing the divisions and totalaly destroyed Oscar who Floyd had a very tough time with with ease , then KO'd Hatton with ease in 2 rounds (when it took Floyd 9) Floyd SNR did not even wait to see the body drop , he was out of there running to Floyd JNR , saying he must be on some a grade meth to totally distroy these very good boxers that Floyd had some troble with . The final staw was Pacman beating Cotto to a pulp , when Floyd considered Cotto to much of a risk to fight then and had to 'retire' for a year to avoid Cotto, PW and Concreto.

Snr told Jnr not to face him and that he must be jucing to the hilt , for a migit Asain man to distroy all these top boxers that Floyd had trouble with or did not want to face , so what is Jnr going to say , ' he is to tough an oppent for me ' ' my health is to important' etc... no he is going to say that he will not fight him as he thinks he is dirty , no one says I don't want to fight him as a do not want to lose , that make up some shit


----------



## turbotime

Mal said:


> What demands did he make of Cotto and DLH that are supposedly brand new? No need to get pissy TT. Just be clear FFS.


He made up the weight penalties for them. Funny thing, when DLH Accepted, Manny even played his hand harder and went for a higher penalty. Which DLH again accepted.

Nothing like preventing a fighter from cheating.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Mal said:


> Was far from a Gatti looking fight, that was the point. You were dead wrong. But we all get it wrong at times, so no hard feelings. And relax a little. Geez.


If you paid attention to my post I said Floyd would look the way he did in the Gatti fight and that he would be sharp like he was then and would let his hands go. I never said he would beat Canelo like he did Gatti.


----------



## oibighead

Mal said:


> Are you incapable of discussing something w/o insulting the posters you disagree with? I haven't said anything rude to you.
> 
> Like I said, we saw Mayweather's team say he was on PED's, then say he was not. Both when it suited them. If you do not have the ability to talk about something w/o getting bent out of shape, then you might be too emotionally vested in one guy. Just an observation.


Completely capable. Don't worry, sorry if I offended you. Unintentional.

If you are a clean fighter, the test is no problem. So why piss away your highest ever payday over a non issue.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

oibighead said:


> Completely capable. Don't worry, sorry if I offended you. Unintentional.
> 
> If you are a clean fighter, the test is no problem. So why piss away your highest ever payday over a non issue.


Easy. You piss it away so you can make 18 million taking the same test you turned down yrs ago. LMAO


----------



## Mal

turbotime said:


> He made up the weight penalties for them. Funny thing, when DLH Accepted, Manny even played his hand harder and went for a higher penalty. Which DLH again accepted.
> 
> Nothing like preventing a fighter from cheating.


Weight penalties? atsch You'll grasp any straws you can, won't you. No one at the time really considered MP fighting those guys, with them being much larger. But hey, you want to nitpick over stupid little, meaning items, then congrats, you won. Now you can go back to being Mr. Popular winner. :cheers


----------



## turbotime

Mal said:


> Weight penalties? atsch You'll grasp any straws you can, won't you. No one at the time really considered MP fighting those guys, with them being much larger. But hey, you want to nitpick over stupid little, meaning items, then congrats, you won. Now you can go back to being Mr. Popular winner. :cheers


Yeah, no one could grasp Pac fighting Cotto yet Manny was the fave to win the fight :rofl atsch :rofl


----------



## Mal

oibighead said:


> Completely capable. Don't worry, sorry if I offended you. Unintentional.
> 
> If you are a clean fighter, the test is no problem. So why piss away your highest ever payday over a non issue.


No worries. All good. :cheers

Well, you know they test fighters, right? RJJ, Vargas, James Toney, Mayorga, and a slew of others have been caught with the regular testing procedures. Tghat's not to say it's perfect, but it does catch dirty fighters.

And yes, I know Shane Mosley passed all his, but the whole BALCO had been done for years by the time this came up. There hasn't been anything like it since.


----------



## Mal

turbotime said:


> Yeah, no one could grasp Pac fighting Cotto yet Manny was the fave to win the fight :rofl atsch :rofl


I'm talking about the years or so leading up to it, not immediately before. My god...are you always this obtuse?


----------



## oibighead

The reason why Floyd accepted the obscene weight penalties was because he was not planning on coming in over weight. So it became a non issue, and to this day it remains a non issue. 


Why would PAc reject testing if he was planning on staying clean during camp.


----------



## Mal

oibighead said:


> The reason why Floyd accepted the obscene weight penalties was because he was not planning on coming in over weight. So it became a non issue, and to this day it remains a non issue.
> 
> Why would PAc reject testing if he was planning on staying clean during camp.


This just takes everyone back to square one, think we're all passed that part. :smile

Do you think MP was on some new undetectable drug that would slip by the NSAC? I get the impression most FMJr supporters think MP wold cheat, and pass the tests from the commission. Why?


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Mal said:


> No worries. All good. :cheers
> 
> Well, you know they test fighters, right? RJJ, Vargas, James Toney, Mayorga, and a slew of others have been caught with the regular testing procedures. Tghat's not to say it's perfect, but it does catch dirty fighters.
> 
> And yes, I know Shane Mosley passed all his, but the whole BALCO had been done for years by the time this came up. There hasn't been anything like it since.


They got caught but after the fights were over. Too late when the fight has already taking place and the damage is done.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Mal said:


> This just takes everyone back to square one, think we're all passed that part. :smile
> 
> Do you think MP was on some new undetectable drug that would slip by the NSAC? I get the impression most FMJr supporters think MP wold cheat, and pass the tests from the commission. Why?


Mosley was and Oscar still has a loss bc of it bc, Mosley passed his post fight NSAC piss test.


----------



## turbotime

Mal said:


> I'm talking about the years or so leading up to it, not immediately before. My god...are you always this obtuse?


Most were picking Pacquiao by KO. Did you watch Cotto vs Clottey? Christ sakes.


----------



## Mal

MrJotatp4p said:


> They got caught but after the fights were over. Too late when the fight has already taking place and the damage is done.


Caught and shamed. If Pac was caught, then everyone would know he needed to cheat in order to win. And he'd be literally ruined.


----------



## oibighead

Mal said:


> No worries. All good. :cheers
> 
> Well, you know they test fighters, right? RJJ, Vargas, James Toney, Mayorga, and a slew of others have been caught with the regular testing procedures. Tghat's not to say it's perfect, but it does catch dirty fighters.
> 
> And yes, I know Shane Mosley passed all his, but the whole BALCO had been done for years by the time this came up. There hasn't been anything like it since.


Dirty fighters pass tests all the time, its common knowledge that they are well ahead of the game when it comes to passing tests.

Why do you say there has not been anything like it since, do you think that there is nothing like that still going on?


----------



## Mal

turbotime said:


> Most were picking Pacquiao by KO. Did you watch Cotto vs Clottey? Christ sakes.


What exactly were the weight penalties? And re-read what I said. You take things here much too literally.


----------



## oibighead

Mal said:


> Caught and shamed. If Pac was caught, then everyone would know he needed to cheat in order to win. And he'd be literally ruined.


So if Floyd had sustained an injury directly because of Pac cheating, that affected his health adversely in the long run, it is okay because Pac was shamed in the boxing community?


----------



## Mal

oibighead said:


> Dirty fighters pass tests all the time, its common knowledge that they are well ahead of the game when it comes to passing tests.
> 
> Why do you say there has not been anything like it since, do you think that there is nothing like that still going on?


Because at the time, there were athletes from a bunch of sports getting caught over it. That's not been the case for a while. Not to say it's not possible, but it was pretty clear something was going on.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Mal said:


> Caught and shamed. If Pac was caught, then everyone would know he needed to cheat in order to win. And he'd be literally ruined.


But the damage would already be done which is why Floyd wanted pre fight testing leading up to the fight. The same test Manny is doing now for Rios. Look they are all to blame for this fight not happening. They all are. I blame Arum more than anyone but Floyd and Manny share blame as well. They both have egos that they could have put to the side but they didn't.


----------



## oibighead

Mal said:


> This just takes everyone back to square one, think we're all passed that part. :smile
> 
> Do you think MP was on some new undetectable drug that would slip by the NSAC? I get the impression most FMJr supporters think MP wold cheat, and pass the tests from the commission. Why?


These drugs are designed to trick drug tests. And like you said, Mosley was on something that never got caught by the test. This is years later as well, so more advancements would be made while the test had stayed the same.


----------



## Mal

oibighead said:


> So if Floyd had sustained an injury directly because of Pac cheating, that affected his health adversely in the long run, it is okay because Pac was shamed in the boxing community?


Who said it's ok? Criminal charges have been brought in certain situations in this sport. Look at Butler v. Grant from a while back. If MP cheated, and brutally hurt FMJr, then a civil case would be a no brainer. BTW, last i checked, JMM, Cotto, Morales, Barrerra, Oscar De la hooya, and all the others are fine and well after facing Pac.

So why would that be different w/ a defensive master who says he'd whoop the little yellow midget?

The thing is, Floyd's actions and the things he's said were just too inconsistent.


----------



## Mal

MrJotatp4p said:


> But the damage would already be done which is why Floyd wanted pre fight testing leading up to the fight. The same test Manny is doing now for Rios. Look they are all to blame for this fight not happening. They all are. I blame Arum more than anyone but Floyd and Manny share blame as well. They both have egos that they could have put to the side but they didn't.


Feel free to just read what I say to Oibighead. I don't want to type the same things to two posters. thanks!


----------



## Mal

oibighead said:


> These drugs are designed to trick drug tests. And like you said, Mosley was on something that never got caught by the test. This is years later as well, so more advancements would be made while the test had stayed the same.


Yes, I know that about Shane. And like I said, that apparent across several sports, not just boxing. So who, in other sports, are now breakig records in a manner they should be investigated (such with BALCO?)


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Mal said:


> Who said it's ok? Criminal charges have been brought in certain situations in this sport. Look at Butler v. Grant from a while back. If MP cheated, and brutally hurt FMJr, then a civil case would be a no brainer. BTW, last i checked, JMM, Cotto, Morales, Barrerra, Oscar De la hooya, and all the others are fine and well after facing Pac.
> 
> So why would that be different w/ a defensive master who says he'd whoop the little yellow midget?
> 
> The thing is, Floyd's actions and the things he's said were just too inconsistent.


Floyd was inconsistent but Manny wasn't? LMAO


----------



## oibighead

Mal said:


> Who said it's ok? Criminal charges have been brought in certain situations in this sport. Look at Butler v. Grant from a while back. If MP cheated, and brutally hurt FMJr, then a civil case would be a no brainer. BTW, last i checked, JMM, Cotto, Morales, Barrerra, Oscar De la hooya, and all the others are fine and well after facing Pac.
> 
> So why would that be different w/ a defensive master who says he'd whoop the little yellow midget?
> 
> The thing is, Floyd's actions and the things he's said were just too inconsistent.


You are missing the point. Who cares about a civil case. If Pac had used steroids and Floyd sustained an injury to his brain, the civil case wont give him his speech or get him up out the wheelchair.

This is why team Pac now request the same testing Floyd does. Because they felt Marquez was cheating in their fight, and as a result Pac was knocked out. We do not know the long term effects that punch may have caused on Pacs health and future career.


----------



## turbotime

Mal said:


> What exactly were the weight penalties? And re-read what I said. You take things here much too literally.


500K for Oscar pre negosh, then 750K

1 million for Cotto

Why? Why none for Hatton?


----------



## Mal

This is turning into a 'He said/She said' thread, and that's not the point, nopr anything that anyone on any side can prove for fact. I'm not trying to change anyone's minds, since I know some are set in their ways. There's plenty of blame to go around, and it looks like most want it all on MP. I'll just bow out and allow you guy to have your fun.

Oibighead, Mrjotatp4p, and anyone else, this was fun. But if there's never another thread on this, I'm sure most won't mind. We all have to move on. I did a long time ago. :cheers


----------



## errsta

turbotime said:


> He wanted testing and Ray said go right ahead :lol:
> 
> Manny sued like a bitch.


:cheers


----------



## gander tasco

MrJotatp4p said:


> But the damage would already be done which is why Floyd wanted pre fight testing leading up to the fight. The same test Manny is doing now for Rios. Look they are all to blame for this fight not happening. They all are. I blame Arum more than anyone but Floyd and Manny share blame as well. They both have egos that they could have put to the side but they didn't.


Hey, Floyd fanboys - newsflash. Pac has agreed to the testing. This has been old news for years. So where's the fight? "Take the test and we have a fight." Oh then money was an issue, I thought foyd was okay with 50/50?

All you guys can do is live off of something that happened in 09 where BOTH sides couldn't come to an agreement on a stipulation thatt FLOYD introduced -- which has since been a non-issue. Afterwards they couldn't come to an agreement on money, another roadblock that FLOYD introduced, that was a non-issue before.

Now apparently they can't fight at all because accoridng to Floyd, Pac has to fight on his promotional team. Why not just call the fight dead at that point? Oh Floyd already did .. his last statement was that the fight can never happen. Why? Maybe you Floyd fans should ask him instead of trying to so hard (and pathetically) to deflect blame onto Pacquiao


----------



## Mal

turbotime said:


> 500K for Oscar pre negosh, then 750K
> 
> 1 million for Cotto
> 
> Why?


Ask MP. :lol: What do you expect to get from fans on this who aren't a part of any negotiations.


----------



## oibighead

Mal said:


> Yes, I know that about Shane. And like I said, that apparent across several sports, not just boxing. So who, in other sports, are now breakig records in a manner they should be investigated (such with BALCO?)


Lance Armstrong and his team where cheating. They where never caught by drug tests.

5 Jamaican athletes just got caught, that raises suspicion on Bolt for example

Cheating happens. It is big big business for the scientists who make the steroids.


----------



## Mal

MrJotatp4p said:


> Floyd was inconsistent but Manny wasn't? LMAO


Did I say he wasn't? There is nothing worse then posters who jump to conclusions. Makes for a shit convo. No offense.


----------



## ^_^

^_^ said:


> If you have a single functional brain cell, you can't watch both of these videos and not see how Floyd ducked Pac and never wanted the fight. His vagina, slick with fear, is on full display here.


:deal :deal :deal


----------



## MrJotatp4p

gander tasco said:


> Hey, Floyd fanboys - newsflash. Pac has agreed to the testing. This has been old news for years. So where's the fight? "Take the test and we have a fight." Oh then money was an issue, I thought foyd was okay with 50/50?
> 
> All you guys can do is live off of something that happened in 09 where BOTH sides couldn't come to an agreement on a stipulation thatt FLOYD introduced -- which has since been a non-issue. Afterwards they couldn't come to an agreement on money, another roadblock that FLOYD introduced, that was a non-issue before.
> 
> Now apparently they can't fight at all because accoridng to Floyd, Pac has to fight on his promotional team. Why not just call the fight dead at that point? Oh Floyd already did .. his last statement was that the fight can bever happen. Why? Maybe you Floyd fans should ask him instead of trying to so hard (and pathetically) to deflect blame onto Pacquiao


Hey, how about you go and help build that stadium and find out who is promoting Mayweather bc Arum doesn't know.


----------



## Side Step

Mal, lol I don't know you're still bothering dogg. But a question for you Mal, if you said you'd whoop someone easily, and that it'd be the biggest payday, and he had no skills and sucks, and that you'd beat him even if he is cheating, would you still ask him to go through more tests? lol


----------



## turbotime

Mal said:


> Ask MP. :lol: What do you expect to get from fans on this who aren't a part of any negotiations.


You seem opinionated so why not entertain us lol Oh wait youre leaving the thread.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Mal said:


> Did I say he wasn't? There is nothing worse then posters who jump to conclusions. Makes for a shit convo. No offense.


Well add the fact that both guys are too blame like I did. You bitch and moan that people are bias in favor of Floyd yet you are bias in favor of Manny. They are all to blame for the fight not happening. I am sure we can agree on that.


----------



## Mal

oibighead said:


> Lance Armstrong and his team where cheating. They where never caught by drug tests.
> 
> 5 Jamaican athletes just got caught, that raises suspicion on Bolt for example


Sure, never said it wasn't possible. But things were much more rampant in the BALCO days. I really hop this is not the start of another PED era. I know they are busting more in baseball too.

But the good news is, no matter what one thinks of FMJR or who they blame, his actions have made testing in boxing more scrutinized. And that can only lead to better things.


----------



## Mal

MrJotatp4p said:


> Well add the fact that both guys are too blame like I did. You bitch and moan that people are bias in favor of Floyd yet you are bias in favor of Manny. They are all to blame for the fight not happening. I am sure we can agree on that.


Was Marvin Hagler biased to MP too? Or Larry Holmes? They thought FMJr's actions were odd. Even Winky Wright sided with MP on the testing. Is he biased? And I've said several times already, all are to blame.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Team Pac talked shit about JMM hiring his s&c coach bc of his past and JMM offered to do OSDT and Team Pac shut the hell up

JMM offered again going into the 4th fight and after knocking Manny the fuck out? "We should have asked for testing"


----------



## oibighead

Mal said:


> Sure, never said it wasn't possible. But things were much more rampant in the BALCO days. I really hop this is not the start of another PED era. I know they are busting more in baseball too.
> 
> But the good news is, no matter what one thinks of FMJR or who they blame, his actions have made testing in boxing more scrutinized. And that can only lead to better things.


Cheating is as rampant as ever. When Balco fell, something else would just take its place.

If there is money to be made, someone will make it. And there is alot of money to be made.


----------



## Bogotazo

oibighead said:


> Cutoff could make a difference if you are trying aid recovery after an intense camp.
> 
> Of course, Pac was looking incredible at that time. Great fighter no doubt.
> 
> I think all the subsequent negotiations where for the media. TR where not serious. GB knew that.


Floyd has numerous opportunities to take them up on it and make them look bad though. Arum had that public conference call deadline, Floyd could have called him up and embarrassed him if he declined to take the fight. Instead he was silent.


----------



## Mal

oibighead said:


> Cheating is as rampant as ever. When Balco fell, something else would just take its place.
> 
> If there is money to be made, someone will make it. And there is alot of money to be made.


Too true. I admit it's had a negative effect on my love affair w/ sports. Politics in boxing, and PED use in other posts have really made me think twice. Hate it. :-(


----------



## Gesta

Pacman do you want to fight Floyd - yes 

Floyd do you want to fight Pacman - OK and long as he agrees to round the clock drug testing up until the way to the ring , by the agency of my chosing (who I might have a relationship with) , it should be at 154 , 60 /40 split , you sign to my promotion team and we can talk, I'm going on vacation with out a phone / email no way to contact me ,

Floyd best buddy 50 cent had a falling out With Floyd as he thought that Floyd want ed the fight and pushed for it


----------



## Mal

turbotime said:


> You seem opinionated so why not entertain us lol Oh wait youre leaving the thread.


I was, but having civilized discussions with some other than you, is a nice change. You seem to think posters can answer for boxers. You're too naive TT. Just go back to saying things to be popular. Stating the obvious about greats has NEVER been so easy, huh? :hey


----------



## turbotime

Mal said:


> Was Marvin Hagler biased to MP too? Or Larry Holmes? They thought FMJr's actions were odd. Even Winky Wright sided with MP on the testing. Is he biased? And I've said several times already, all are to blame.


So you agree with Hopkins, Nelson, Chavez Sr when they say Floyd is the best ever?


----------



## oibighead

Bogotazo said:


> Floyd has numerous opportunities to take them up on it and make them look bad though. Arum had that public conference call deadline, Floyd could have called him up and embarrassed him if he declined to take the fight. Instead he was silent.


A public slagging match? Floyd was right not to get involved. You cannot seriously negotiate anything worth hundreds of millions in the public domain with that much bad blood going on.

The whole "Money time" was a joke. They had no intention of seriously negotiating. Completely childish.

I understand dictating deadlines, I do this daily, but if I was that spiteful towards a potential business partner, no matter the mutual feeling, they would rightly tell me to fuck off.


----------



## turbotime

Mal said:


> I was, but having civilized discussions with some other than you, is a nice change. You seem to think posters can answer for boxers. You're too naive TT. Just go back to saying things to be popular. Stating the obvious about greats has NEVER been so easy, huh? :hey


Keep ducking the question. Last chance.

Why did Manny ask for over the commission penalties for Delahoya and Cotto.

Then not for Hatton?

Fear for them cheating, his safety? What?


----------



## Mal

Side Step said:


> Mal, lol I don't know you're still bothering dogg. But a question for you Mal, if you said you'd whoop someone easily, and that it'd be the biggest payday, and he had no skills and sucks, and that you'd beat him even if he is cheating, would you still ask him to go through more tests? lol


I don't take it serious. And it's good way to know some of these posters. While we disagree on some things, we'll agree on more I hope. They're all alright in my book (Except TT, he comes off like phony :hey). Hagler, Holmes, and Wright all thought FMjr would beat MP, but they all too were confused by FMJr's actions. If I had to bet, I would have bet on FMJr as well.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Guys they are all to blame but 70% of the blame falls on Arum. He is a fucking joke when it comes to this Manny vs Floyd shit. Let me sum it up.

"FALCON HAWK will put up the money for the fight and both guys could make 100 million" Arum

FALCON HAWK is run by JOE ( Michael's father) JACKSON who is broke and gets money from his ex wife Katherine just to pay bills and have money to spend. These are the people Arum was saying would put up money and help promote it.


----------



## bballchump11

Slugger3000 said:


> B-ball. He's right dude! Floyd wanted 60-40... Remember Floyd said he deserved more than 50-50 because Manny had some losses, wasn't an American etc..
> 
> PS: Cool Avy.. Vick and Danny Boy!


thanks man, Philly is representing :good
and Floyd wanted 60/40 at first, but in good faith to make the fight, he compromised and agreed to 50/50 


gander tasco said:


> Ya an Floyd also turned down a standard 50/50 deal, no bs involved that any other fighter would have accepted but he didn't. He also turned down a 21 day cut off with a blood test directly after the fight and every other compromise Pac offered. It works both ways.
> 
> Floyd also turned down the fight when Pac agreed 100% to the drug testing when he said that was the only thing holding the fight up, and came around and said he wanted more money.
> 
> Floyd's latest roadblocks? "Fight on my promotional team or no fight." And most recently, "Pac will never get to fight."
> 
> Stop with your spin-doctor nuthuggery bullshit and quit defending this dude who clearly had a huge -hand in preventing this fight from happening , you know it and everybody knows it.


21 (actually 24) days is a shitty compromise. Floyd wanted no cutoff, Pacquiao wanted 30 days claiming that he's physically unable to fight well if he takes the tests 30 days before the fight. Then he got exposed as a liar when the video of him giving blood 24 days before the Hatton fight. THAT'S THE ONLY REASON PACQUIAO EVEN AGREED TO 24 DAYS. Floyd met Pacquiao in the middle at 14 days which imo is too big of a window.

Nobody in their right mind could look at those negotiations and claim that Floyd didn't want the fight.

and who gives a fuck what Floyd is demanding post KTFO6. Floyd made it clear that the fight is no longer relevant. You bitch about Floyd fighting guys past their best, but want him to fight a guy who's 1-2 in his last 3 fights and just got KTFO. Get over it man. Pacquiao isn't shit now and he looks like a fool now that everybody is hopping on the testing bandwagon now, including himself :roflatsch while Floyd is the highest paid athlete in the world and just broke the ppv record.....again


----------



## Mal

turbotime said:


> Keep ducking the question. Last chance.
> 
> Why did Manny ask for over the commission penalties for Delahoya and Cotto.
> 
> Then not for Hatton?
> 
> Fear for them cheating, his safety? What?


:lol: Ducking? Are you really this way? I don't know why, go facebook MP and ask him yourself. Could be for those reason, or something else. Are you this arrogant to think you have it all figured out w/o going to the source? Goodness.

Anyway, you said it yourself, these guys are divas. But for MP,it must be something more, right?


----------



## gander tasco

Gesta said:


> Pacman do you want to fight Floyd - yes
> 
> Floyd do you want to fight Pacman - OK and long as he agrees to round the clock drug testing up until the way to the ring , by the agency of my chosing (who I might have a relationship with) , it should be at 154 , 60 /40 split , you sign to my promotion team and we can talk, I'm going on vacation with out a phone / email no way to contact me ,


lol pretty good sumary. And ya 50 cent , Floyd's best buddy /inside guy even said the fault was on Floyd.


----------



## turbotime

:lol: I'm haunting @Mal 's nightmares already. Shades of Puga and Dodong.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

gander tasco said:


> lol pretty good sumary. And ya 50 cent , Floyd's best buddy /inside guy even said the fault was on Floyd.


Sure 50 said it. 50 is hurt like a motherfucker. I don't want to say dudes had a relationship but they acted like they had a bad break up with cheating and shit involved. "Floyd didn't even call me when his son broke his arm to let me know. That hurt" 50cent


----------



## oibighead

Mal said:


> Too true. I admit it's had a negative effect on my love affair w/ sports. Politics in boxing, and PED use in other posts have really made me think twice. Hate it. :-(


Yep, whats great about sports.

The best athletes, whether individually or in a team, are able to physically push themselves to their human limits in order to achieve greatness.

If they start cheating to boost the results, its not the same. This is not human endurance its something out of a lab, you might as well have bionic limbs if they will improve you.


----------



## turbotime

Mal said:


> :lol: Ducking? Are you really this way? I don't know why, go facebook MP and ask him yourself. Could be for those reason, or something else. Are you this arrogant to think you have it all figured out w/o going to the source? Goodness.
> 
> Anyway, you said it yourself, these guys are divas. But for MP,it must be something more, right?


No, when asked by Side Step I said it was because they are both divas and don't want to get cheated.

Then you asked the question of what did Manny ask for, you didn't like the answer and went off in another direction :lol:


----------



## Gesta

ESPN called Floyd a coward , 50 Cent blamed Floyd


----------



## Gesta

Floyd ' Healthy' Maymeather 

Manny ' Fighter of the decade' Pacquaio


----------



## gander tasco

bballchump11 said:


> thanks man, Philly is representing :good
> and Floyd wanted 60/40 at first, but in good faith to make the fight, he compromised and agreed to 50/50
> 21 (actually 24) days is a shitty compromise. Floyd wanted no cutoff, Pacquiao wanted 30 days claiming that he's physically unable to fight well if he takes the tests 30 days before the fight. Then he got exposed as a liar when the video of him giving blood 24 days before the Hatton fight. THAT'S THE ONLY REASON PACQUIAO EVEN AGREED TO 24 DAYS. Floyd met Pacquiao in the middle at 14 days which imo is too big of a window.
> 
> Nobody in their right mind could look at those negotiations and claim that Floyd didn't want the fight.
> 
> and who gives a fuck what Floyd is demanding post KTFO6. Floyd made it clear that the fight is no longer relevant. You bitch about Floyd fighting guys past their best, but want him to fight a guy who's 1-2 in his last 3 fights and just got KTFO. Get over it man. Pacquiao isn't shit now and he looks like a fool now that everybody is hopping on the testing bandwagon now, including himself :roflatsch while Floyd is the highest paid athlete in the world and just broke the ppv record.....again


Good job deflecting , again. Floyd's next demand (demanding more money) didn't happen after pac was KO'd , it was back in like 2010 / 2011. This was somethign a lot of you Floyd fanboys were saying he wasnt' going to do. You rattled the same "Take the test" line like a bunch of parets, and when Pac agreed, floyd flipped the switch again and like clockwork you rabit, mindless nuthuggers defended him for it.

As far as current events go, anybody would still like to Floyd - Pac over Canelo, Guerroro, Ortiz or any of these other meaningless / disapointing fights. I personally don't care about it anymore, but for sure everyone would still like to see it. And ya great job on Floyd breaking the PPV record again in another dissapointing fight. What's to celebrate when the event didn't live up to the hype? Of course your giddy about it because you care more about Floyd's money then boxing.


----------



## oibighead

Gesta said:


> ESPN called Floyd a coward , 50 Cent blamed Floyd


ESPN just said -

At this point, the only thing that will be able to stop pound-for-pound king Floyd Mayweather Jr. is Father Time, *because no fighter can do it*.

50 Cent has also said -

Now shorty, she in the club, she dancing for dollars
She got a thing for that Gucci, that Fendi, that Prada
That BCBG, Burberry, Dolce and Gabana
She feed them foolish fantasies, they pay her cause they wanna


----------



## Side Step

turbotime said:


> Keep ducking the question. Last chance.
> 
> Why did Manny ask for over the commission penalties for Delahoya and Cotto.
> 
> Then not for Hatton?
> 
> Fear for them cheating, his safety? What?


Manny was coming up from 135, Dela Hoya 154. They had to meet somewhere in the middle. Cotto was a catchweight moreover to get in their heads (which proved to have been a success seeing as how much Santiago was trippin at the weigh in). Hatton wanted the fight at 140 and felt that was his best.


----------



## oibighead

gander tasco said:


> Good job deflecting , again. Floyd's next demand (demanding more money) didn't happen after pac was KO'd , it was back in like 2010 / 2011. This was somethign a lot of you Floyd fanboys were saying he wasnt' going to do. You rattled the same "Take the test" line like a bunch of parets, and when Pac agreed, floyd flipped the switch again and like clockwork you rabit, mindless nuthuggers defended him for it.
> 
> As far as current events go, anybody would still like to Floyd - Pac over Canelo, Guerror or any of these other meaningless / disapoint fights. I personally don't care about it anymore, but it sure as hell beats these other meaningless fights. And ya great job on Floyd breaking the PPV record again in another dissapoint fight. What's to celebrate when the event didn't live up to the hype. Of course your giddy about it because you care more about Floyd's money then seeing good fights get made.


A fight dosnt have to have to involve Pacquaio to have meaning :lol:


----------



## Side Step

Mal said:


> I don't take it serious.  And it's good way to know some of these posters. While we disagree on some things, we'll agree on more I hope. They're all alright in my book (Except TT, he comes off like phony :hey). Hagler, Holmes, and Wright all thought FMjr would beat MP, but they all too were confused by FMJr's actions. If I had to bet, I would have bet on FMJr as well.


lol gotcha


----------



## Gesta

No the guya t ESPN looked into the camera and said Floyd you are a coward


----------



## turbotime

Side Step said:


> Manny was coming up from 135, Dela Hoya 154. They had to meet somewhere in the middle. Cotto was a catchweight moreover to get in their heads (which proved to have been a success seeing as how much Santiago was trippin at the weigh in). Hatton wanted the fight at 140 and felt that was his best.


So why did he need an over the weight penalty, changing commission rules AND a catchweight for Cotto? But not for Hatton?


----------



## Mal

turbotime said:


> :lol: I'm haunting @*Mal* 's nightmares already. Shades of Puga and Dodong.


Are you 15 or something? You're nothing but a Kardashian mate. Incredibly (unrealistic) high sense of your self, but no substance at all.


----------



## Rudyard

oibighead said:


> A fight dosnt have to have to involve Pacquaio to have meaning :lol:


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## gander tasco

Mal said:


> Are you 15 or something? You're nothing but a Kardashian mate. Incredibly (unrealistic) high sense of your self, but no substance at all.


dude your wasting your time arguing with these guys. They live in the Floyd Bubble. If you aren't sucking his dick with them they can't hear you.


----------



## Mal

turbotime said:


> So why did he need an over the weight penalty, changing commission rules AND a catchweight for Cotto? But not for Hatton?


He fought Hatton at 140 Kim. Hatton, who was better suited at 140, while Cotto was fine at WW. Do you have any real understanding of boxing, or are you just addicted to message boards?


----------



## bballchump11

gander tasco said:


> Good job deflecting , again. Floyd's next demand (demanding more money) didn't happen after pac was KO'd , it was back in like 2010 / 2011. This was somethign a lot of you Floyd fanboys were saying he wasnt' going to do. You rattled the same "Take the test" line like a bunch of parets, and when Pac agreed, floyd flipped the switch again and like clockwork you rabit, mindless nuthuggers defended him for it.
> 
> As far as current events go, anybody would still like to Floyd - Pac over Canelo, Guerroro, Ortiz or any of these other meaningless / disapointing fights. I personally don't care about it anymore, but for sure everyone would still like to see it. And ya great job on Floyd breaking the PPV record again in another dissapoint fight. What's to celebrate when the event didn't live up to the hype. Of course your giddy about it because you care more about Floyd's money then seeing good fights get made.


yes you're right. Floyd's next demand was more money after Pacquiao said he'd take a lesser split to get the fight made

http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-shocker-ill-take-less-money-mayweather--47468
When was this? Oh right after Pacquiao/Marquez III in December of 2011. :lol: Then Floyd called his bluff and Pacquiao says, "Screw that, I'm going to take less money to fight Bradley"

and I know your sorryass didn't just call the Canelo fight meaningless. Canelo was the number 1 rated light middleweight in the world and your dumbass even made a thread explaining why he'll beat Mayweather. Don't you dare try to flip the script now



Gander Tasco said:


> It's not worth talking about if he's not fighting Canelo, none of these other GBP no hopers can beat him. You might as well look forward to Floyd charging 60 bucks for sparring sessions.
> 
> Canelo is a legitimate threat, if he makes that fight I'll give him real props.


http://www.boxingforum24.com/showpost.php?p=15320096&postcount=2

* Why Canelo can beat floyd* by guess who?


----------



## turbotime

Here come the namecalling from a "guy who is over it all" :lol:


----------



## MrJotatp4p

bballchump11 said:


> yes you're right. Floyd's next demand was more money after Pacquiao said he'd take a lesser split to get the fight made
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-shocker-ill-take-less-money-mayweather--47468
> When was this? Oh right after Pacquiao/Marquez III in December of 2011. :lol: Then Floyd called his bluff and Pacquiao says, "Screw that, I'm going to take less money to fight Bradley"
> 
> and I know your sorryass didn't just call the Canelo fight meaningless. Canelo was the number 1 rated light middleweight in the world and your dumbass even made a thread explaining why he'll beat Mayweather. Don't you dare try to flip the script now
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showpost.php?p=15320096&postcount=2
> 
> * Why Canelo can beat floyd* by guess who?


:deal Owned


----------



## gander tasco

bballchump11 said:


> yes you're right. Floyd's next demand was more money after Pacquiao said he'd take a lesser split to get the fight made
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-shocker-ill-take-less-money-mayweather--47468
> When was this? Oh right after Pacquiao/Marquez III in December of 2011. :lol: Then Floyd called his bluff and Pacquiao says, "Screw that, I'm going to take less money to fight Bradley"
> 
> and I know your sorryass didn't just call the Canelo fight meaningless. Canelo was the number 1 rated light middleweight in the world and your dumbass even made a thread explaining why he'll beat Mayweather. Don't you dare try to flip the script now
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showpost.php?p=15320096&postcount=2
> 
> *Why Canelo can beat floyd* by guess who?


Your a sad fucker. So that in itself is justification enough for Floyd killing the fight over the money? And how does Pacquiao saying he'll take less money (in reality he said he'd do 45/55) equate to giving up 100% of the PPV share and taking a flat fee, because that's what Floyd demanded. The only reason he said that was because he was tryin to get the fight made while Floyd was making it impossible. And I guarantee you Floyd was going to demand more money either way. I called that shit way before it happened. And your sorry ass would defend him for it too.

Btw this is the same Floyd who claimed that he demanded a catchweight from Caneo because they 'brought it up first.' I'm guessing that's a proper justification for the catchweight too?

I said the Canelo fight was disapointing ,not meaningless. But in truth it had less meaning for a fight that's supposedly going to break the PPV record. Canelo was a very inexperienced 23 year old coming in, another year or two might have justified the hype a little more.


----------



## Bogotazo

oibighead said:


> A public slagging match? Floyd was right not to get involved. You cannot seriously negotiate anything worth hundreds of millions in the public domain with that much bad blood going on.
> 
> The whole "Money time" was a joke. They had no intention of seriously negotiating. Completely childish.
> 
> I understand dictating deadlines, I do this daily, but if I was that spiteful towards a potential business partner, no matter the mutual feeling, they would rightly tell me to fuck off.


Well you can hardly say Floyd was eager to make the fight then. It's not like he made any moves that entire year he was out.


----------



## oibighead

bballchump11 said:


> yes you're right. Floyd's next demand was more money after Pacquiao said he'd take a lesser split to get the fight made
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-shocker-ill-take-less-money-mayweather--47468
> When was this? Oh right after Pacquiao/Marquez III in December of 2011. :lol: Then Floyd called his bluff and Pacquiao says, "Screw that, I'm going to take less money to fight Bradley"
> 
> and I know your sorryass didn't just call the Canelo fight meaningless. Canelo was the number 1 rated light middleweight in the world and your dumbass even made a thread explaining why he'll beat Mayweather. Don't you dare try to flip the script now
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showpost.php?p=15320096&postcount=2
> 
> * Why Canelo can beat floyd* by guess who?


You crushed all Ganders argument. Brutal :lol:


----------



## oibighead

Bogotazo said:


> Well you can hardly say Floyd was eager to make the fight then. It's not like he made any moves that entire year he was out.


Personally, I feel that Floyd was waiting for his demands over drug testing to be met. And that is not conformation though the media but through his official representatives. This has clearly never happened so what would be the point of taking the time out to negotiate over an exceptional steak at lunch when the demand has not and will not be met?


----------



## Mal

turbotime said:


> Here come the namecalling from a "guy who is over it all" :lol:


You were acting like a baby, brought it upon yourself, seemed appropriate. I mean...haunting me supposedly? :rolleyes Grow up Kim. But if I hurt your feeling, I am sorry. Not my intention, and won't happen again. Other then maybe a Kardashian remark. Those aren't insults, it's just a keen observation. :cheers


----------



## Bogotazo

oibighead said:


> Personally, I feel that Floyd was waiting for his demands over drug testing to be met. And that is not conformation though the media but through his official representatives. This has clearly never happened so what would be the point of taking the time out to negotiate over an exceptional steak at lunch when the demand has not and will not be met?


Manny told him over the phone that this demand would be met, after a year of telling the media he would give in to his demands, while Floyd was nowhere to be found. Once Floyd finally came back, Floyd wouldn't budge on a flat 40 million.

If these were the reasons he primarily gave, it would be a different story. Instead he talks about his health and Muhammad Ali taking fights the people wanted him to and how Cotto couldn't knock Mosley down but he could, etc. He just doesn't sound like a confident fighter at all when it comes to Manny. He thinks he's cheating and that he's dangerous. Manny's request for testing in this fight I think shows he didn't have a problem with it in late 2010 as he said. That wasn't the latest issue, it was now money.


----------



## gander tasco

oibighead said:


> Personally, I feel that Floyd was waiting for his demands over drug testing to be met. And that is not conformation though the media but through his official representatives. This has clearly never happened so what would be the point of taking the time out to negotiate over an exceptional steak at lunch when the demand has not and will not be met?


um then why did Floyd offer Pacquiao a 40mill flat fee , if he felt the drug testing wasn't met? That's all just bs.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Bogotazo said:


> Manny told him over the phone that this demand would be met, after a year of telling the media he would give in to his demands, while Floyd was nowhere to be found. Once Floyd finally came back, Floyd wouldn't budge on a flat 40 million.
> 
> If these were the reasons he primarily gave, it would be a different story. Instead he talks about his health and Muhammad Ali taking fights the people wanted him to and how Cotto couldn't knock Mosley down but he could, etc. He just doesn't sound like a confident fighter at all when it comes to Manny. He thinks he's cheating and that he's dangerous. Manny's request for testing in this fight I think shows he didn't have a problem with it in late 2010 as he said. That wasn't the latest issue, it was now money.


No Manny requesting testing now is bc he got knocked the fuck out Bogo. Also Floyd calling Manny should never have happen and wouldn't have had Arum picked up the phone when Shaefer was calling to negotiate. Instead we got Arum saying shit about a stadium, cut, and Falcon Hawk


----------



## oibighead

Bogotazo said:


> Manny told him over the phone that this demand would be met, after a year of telling the media he would give in to his demands, while Floyd was nowhere to be found. Once Floyd finally came back, Floyd wouldn't budge on a flat 40 million.
> 
> If these were the reasons he primarily gave, it would be a different story. Instead he talks about his health and Muhammad Ali taking fights the people wanted him to and how Cotto couldn't knock Mosley down but he could, etc. He just doesn't sound like a confident fighter at all when it comes to Manny. He thinks he's cheating and that he's dangerous. Manny's request for testing in this fight I think shows he didn't have a problem with it in late 2010 as he said. That wasn't the latest issue, it was now money.


Different time period, what happened then has no bearing on the previous set of negotiations, just like now Pac cannot demand anything close to 50-50 as it involves a different set of circumstances.

At the end of the day, what is said to the media (bar insults) has little impact on negotiations which happen between multiple parties and their representative lawyers.

You have to remember, Floyd was asked about Pacquiao literally everywhere he went. Of course contradictions will surface when someone combs through everything. I know you realise how frustrating that would be (hence the "Pacquiao you are next" to get the question out of the way(and this is taken out of context, obviously he meant next in line not that he has literally signed to fight him next)).


----------



## oibighead

gander tasco said:


> um then why did Floyd offer Pacquiao a 40mill flat fee , if he felt the drug testing wasn't met? That's all just bs.


Okay, thanks for your input.

Hope you are well.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

gander tasco said:


> um then why did Floyd offer Pacquiao a 40mill flat fee , if he felt the drug testing wasn't met? That's all just bs.


Because Arum wouldn't pick up the phone when Shaefer was calling him so the big boys could negotiate. That call between Manny and Floyd should never had happen. Plus Arum sent Joe Jackson over to tell Floyd he will put up the money for the fight with his broke ass. Then tried to send Joe bc he had the same last name as Miss Jackson. LMAO


----------



## turbotime

Mal said:


> You were acting like a baby, brought it upon yourself, seemed appropriate. I mean...haunting me supposedly? :rolleyes Grow up Kim. But if I hurt your feeling, I am sorry. Not my intention, and won't happen again. Other then maybe a Kardashian remark. Those aren't insults, it's just a keen observation. :cheers


Thought you were done with this topic 2 days ago?


----------



## turbotime

MrJotatp4p said:


> No Manny requesting testing now is bc he got knocked the fuck out Bogo. Also Floyd calling Manny should never have happen and wouldn't have had Arum picked up the phone when Shaefer was calling to negotiate. Instead we got Arum saying shit about a stadium, cut, and Falcon Hawk


LOL @ Manny saying anything in regards to this fight. Manny can say what he wants. Arum pulls the strings.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

turbotime said:


> LOL @ Manny saying anything in regards to this fight. Manny can say what he wants. Arum pulls the strings.


:rofl Arum sent Joe Jackson over there and was telling the world that Joe was Miss Jackson's uncle and they aren't even related. LMAO. Then said Falcon Hawk will put up the money but Joe Jackson has no money and is on allowance from his ex wife bc she feels sorry for him and Michael left him nothing. Pactards had been running around screaming Falcon Hawk.


----------



## turbotime

MrJotatp4p said:


> :rofl Arum sent Joe Jackson over there and was telling the world that Joe was Miss Jackson's uncle and they aren't even related. LMAO. Then said Falcon Hawk will put up the money but Joe Jackson has no money and is on allowance from his ex wife bc she feels sorry for him and Michael left him nothing. Pactards had been running around screaming Falcon Hawk.


Even Kimmel has know fucking idea what he is talking about :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo

MrJotatp4p said:


> No Manny requesting testing now is bc he got knocked the fuck out Bogo. Also Floyd calling Manny should never have happen and wouldn't have had Arum picked up the phone when Shaefer was calling to negotiate. Instead we got Arum saying shit about a stadium, cut, and Falcon Hawk


Yeah obviously he's requesting testing now because of JMM, but there's no reason to believe that from late 2010 on he wouldn't have done so. It wasn't a roadblock since then. After Arum's stadium shit, Floyd wouldn't budge from 40 million. That's still unreasonable considering how much is being raked in with Canelo, and this fight would have been so much bigger.



oibighead said:


> Different time period, what happened then has no bearing on the previous set of negotiations, just like now Pac cannot demand anything close to 50-50 as it involves a different set of circumstances.
> 
> At the end of the day, what is said to the media (bar insults) has little impact on negotiations which happen between multiple parties and their representative lawyers.
> 
> You have to remember, Floyd was asked about Pacquiao literally everywhere he went. Of course contradictions will surface when someone combs through everything. I know you realise how frustrating that would be (hence the "Pacquiao you are next" to get the question out of the way(and this is taken out of context, obviously he meant next in line not that he has literally signed to fight him next)).


Well nobody knows what happens with the lawyers so the point is moot. All we have are what each camp said, and since negotiations, Floyd has always expressed a palpable concern for his health against Pac's abilities and moved the goal-posts.


----------



## manex

WHY Floyd didn't fight Manny back in 09:


----------



## Mal

turbotime said:


> Thought you were done with this topic 2 days ago?


Do you always antagonize posters like a spoiled kid TT Kardashian? I know you try to say you're a MP fan, but you're as phony as a 3 dollar bill. Good enthusiasm, I'll give you that. But the problem with know it all posters like you, you stop trying to learn. Good day Kim. :cheers


----------



## turbotime

Nice edit :lol: Anyways to your original -less than trying to be a smartass comment- (yet I'm the one antagonizing ?)



Mal said:


> Do you always antagonize posters like a spoiled kid TT?


Do you always pretend to take the higher road?


----------



## Mal

turbotime said:


> Nice edit :lol: Anyways to your original -less than trying to be a smartass comment- (yet I'm the one antagonizing ?)
> 
> Do you always pretend to take the higher road?


Who said i was taking the high road with you. You act like a spoiled brat, and I'll call you on it. Got that Mr. Kardashian? :cheers


----------



## turbotime

Mal said:


> Who said i was taking the high road with you. You act like a spoiled brat, and I'll call you on it. Got that Mr. Kardashian? :cheers


You tried to take the high road 2 days ago yet you come back for a beating. We threw salt on you pages ago roll over and die already.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

"Joe Jackson will put up the money for the fight " Bob Arum atsch

Falcon Hawk Entertainment had a late evening meeting with Top Rank promoter Bob Arum at his house with Manny Pacquiao's Adviser, Michael Koncz on November 21, 2011. The meeting paved the way to set the stage for the first meeting with Roger Mayweather and Michael Koncz at the Mandalay Bay Casino. Joseph Jackson, Donny Rucker, Roger Mayweather and Michael Koncz broke the ice between the two fighter camps. Jeff Mayweather and Roger Mayweather were instrumental in bringing Floyd Mayweather Jr. and Michael Koncz together to discuss crucial issues pertaining the proposed fight.

Conversation between Floyd Mayweather Jr. and Michael Koncz at the gym meeting was a confirmation by both camps to move forward with negotiations after Falcon Hawk Entertainment assured through its investors to work along side with Bob Arum's Top Rank and Mayweather Promotions to bring the successful Welterweight Fight of the Century.

Further arrangements by the Falcon Hawk Entertainment and the meeting by Joseph Jackson and Floyd Mayweather Jr. during the morning of the Thanksgiving Day and the day after, were cordial and set the avenue for warm and unified working relationship with Bob Arum and Manny Pacquiao's camp. Moreover, Joseph Jackson niece, Ms. Shantel Jackson is Floyd's Mayweather's fiancée that brings goodwill and harmony to the group.

Arum was sitting with Roger Mayweather and Joe Jackson to negotiate the fight. LMAO "My woman don't know fucking Joe Jackson and isn't related to him" FMJ


----------



## Mal

turbotime said:


> You tried to take the high road 2 days ago yet you come back for a beating. We threw salt on you pages ago roll over and die already.


2 days ago? Beating? Give it a friggin rest Kim. Good lord you're an impudent child. Feel free to have the last word...otherwise, try going back onto the topic. I've seen attention whores act more graceful then you.


----------



## turbotime

Mal said:


> 2 days ago? Beating? Give it a friggin rest Kim. Good lord you're an impudent child. Feel free to have the last word...otherwise, try going back onto the topic. I've seen attention whores act more graceful then you.


:lol: Please next debate try and bring less namecalling and more relevance to the topic. You're doing a great Donaire post-Rigo impression here...."I dont want to get into this im over the whole thing really...........but............10 pages later" :lol:


----------



## Mal

turbotime said:


> :lol: Please next debate try and bring less namecalling and more relevance to the topic. You're doing a great Donaire post-Rigo impression here...."I dont want to get into this im over the whole thing really...........but............10 pages later" :lol:


Next debate, don't antagonize posters and then try to act like you did nothing. twat... :rolleyes


----------



## turbotime

MrJotatp4p said:


> "Joe Jackson will put up the money for the fight " Bob Arum atsch
> 
> Falcon Hawk Entertainment had a late evening meeting with Top Rank promoter Bob Arum at his house with Manny Pacquiao's Adviser, Michael Koncz on November 21, 2011. The meeting paved the way to set the stage for the first meeting with Roger Mayweather and Michael Koncz at the Mandalay Bay Casino. Joseph Jackson, Donny Rucker, Roger Mayweather and Michael Koncz broke the ice between the two fighter camps. Jeff Mayweather and Roger Mayweather were instrumental in bringing Floyd Mayweather Jr. and Michael Koncz together to discuss crucial issues pertaining the proposed fight.
> 
> Conversation between Floyd Mayweather Jr. and Michael Koncz at the gym meeting was a confirmation by both camps to move forward with negotiations after Falcon Hawk Entertainment assured through its investors to work along side with Bob Arum's Top Rank and Mayweather Promotions to bring the successful Welterweight Fight of the Century.
> 
> Further arrangements by the Falcon Hawk Entertainment and the meeting by Joseph Jackson and Floyd Mayweather Jr. during the morning of the Thanksgiving Day and the day after, were cordial and set the avenue for warm and unified working relationship with Bob Arum and Manny Pacquiao's camp. Moreover, Joseph Jackson niece, Ms. Shantel Jackson is Floyd's Mayweather's fiancée that brings goodwill and harmony to the group.
> 
> Arum was sitting with Roger Mayweather and Joe Jackson to negotiate the fight. LMAO


:rofl I'm dying here.


----------



## MVC

I come back after 7-8 hours, 22 pages.... SMH

Is there nothing else worth talking about? This topic has been beaten like a dead horse. Again and again.

For example, we could be talking about how much Leonard Ellerbe benches? I'm saying around 700


----------



## MrJotatp4p

turbotime said:


> :rofl I'm dying here.


Pactards believed Arum was trying to make the fight with that bullshit. Joe is so broke he sits at the mall trying to sell fragrances for money yet he was going to put up the money for the fight.


----------



## turbotime

MrJotatp4p said:


> Pactards believed Arum was trying to make the fight with that bullshit. Joe is so broke he sits at the mall trying to sell fragrances for money yet he was going to put up the money for the fight.


And somehow Mayweather and Pacquiao were gonna split 200 million :rofl Had to have been great times at Pacland though.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

turbotime said:


> And somehow Mayweather and Pacquiao were gonna split 200 million :rofl Had to have been great times at Pacland though.










Falcon Hawk founder Joe Jackson selling fragrances at the mall in order to get the money to put up for Mayweather vs Pacquiao


----------



## Rudyard

MrJotatp4p said:


> Falcon Hawk founder Joe Jackson selling fragrances at the mall in order to get the money to put up for Mayweather vs Pacquiao


:rofl:lol::lol::rofl


----------



## KLion22

Whatever happened, history will regard Floyd as the one who ducked Pac more than the other way around. The testing demand was just a road block. Pac was willing to come all the way down to the request of 7 days. That's when Floyd went on vaction. However easily Floyd might've beaten Pac had they fought, i think back in 2009-10, Floyd did seriously fear losing his 0 against Pac. Pac was on a hell of a run and presented too much of a risk for Floyd's liking. And i think that's how most people will remember it. Floyd avoided Pac more than Pac avoided Floyd.


----------



## DaCrooked

KLion22 said:


> Whatever happened, history will regard Floyd as the one who ducked Pac more than the other way around. The testing demand was just a road block. Pac was willing to come all the way down to the request of 7 days. That's when Floyd went on vaction. However easily Floyd might've beaten Pac had they fought, i think back in 2009-10, Floyd did seriously fear losing his 0 against Pac. Pac was on a hell of a run and presented too much of a risk for Floyd's liking. And i think that's how most people will remember it. Floyd avoided Pac more than Pac avoided Floyd.


How was the testing a road block, when Pacquaio himself is now demanding testing. Face it, Pac ducked and got knocked out, why Floyd is breaking records and being called one of the top fighters who ever lived. Pac was exposed and he's a has been now.


----------



## Mexi-Box

DaCrooked said:


> How was the testing a road block, when Pacquaio himself is now demanding testing. Face it, Pac ducked and got knocked out, why Floyd is breaking records and being called one of the top fighters who ever lived. Pac was exposed and he's a has been now.


:verysad stupid comment. People think beating Canelo and a list of okay fighters puts anyone in the GoAT category. Pac's resume makes Floyd's look like dog-shit, end of.


----------



## tliang1000

Side Step said:


> Simple question. Why? Floyd is making a lot of money on easy work with other guys, why not take this supposedly "easy work" as well? Beat him to a UD12, and be done with it. Don't bring up not agreeing to testing because for someone who is easy work and got no skills, being on steroids wouldn't even matter, this isn't MMA where you can tackle your opponent, Floyd could've still used his skills to beat a roided Manny (just like dumb ass Ortiz was able to beat a roided Berto). I've seen other people saying Manny has NOTHING to beat Floyd with. So why didn't Floyd just fight him in 09?


http://www.boxingscene.com/schaefer-on-mayweathers-options-ppv-records-more--69795

Read where Richard said that Arum said that he would only make the fight if he gets to promote it on his own. And that Pac need to evaluate his situation about staying with TR.

Pac refused the drug test and doesn't want to take less money. Bob wants to build a stadium.


----------



## Abraham

I can't believe people still talk about this like it's fresh news. Look, everyone deserves their fair share of the blame. IMO, Bob Arum deserves the most.


----------



## bald_head_slick

bballchump11 said:


> Because Manny turned down 50/50 and a 14 day cut off


/thread


----------



## bald_head_slick

KLion22 said:


> Whatever happened, history will regard Floyd as the one who ducked Pac more than the other way around. The testing demand was just a road block. Pac was willing to come all the way down to the request of 7 days. That's when Floyd went on vaction. However easily Floyd might've beaten Pac had they fought, i think back in 2009-10, Floyd did seriously fear losing his 0 against Pac. Pac was on a hell of a run and presented too much of a risk for Floyd's liking. And i think that's how most people will remember it. Floyd avoided Pac more than Pac avoided Floyd.


Not when you get sparked by the guys tune up. :lol:


----------



## steviebruno

There was once a time when this thread meant something. Where, oh where, have you gone, Manny Pacquiao? :verysad


----------



## Bogotazo

steviebruno said:


> *There was once a time when this thread meant something. *Where, oh where, have you gone, Manny Pacquiao? :verysad


:lol:

I do feel bad, because there's no shame in going out like he did against JMM, but he seems almost non-existent now.


----------



## steviebruno

Bogotazo said:


> :lol:
> 
> I do feel bad, because there's no shame in going out like he did against JMM, but he seems almost non-existent now.


The saddest part is that if they could both rewind a couple of years (with full knowledge of future events), the fight would be made easily. Floyd is even better than he gave himself credit for being. We are starting to see that now. Pity he was a bit spooked and suspicious.

And no way Manny and Arum pass it up, what with the Bradley robbery and JMM highlight reel ko lurking. Arum wasted his best chance to cash Manny out, a deadly sin for a promoter.

Man...


----------



## Bogotazo

steviebruno said:


> The saddest part is that if they could both rewind a couple of years (with full knowledge of future events), the fight would be made easily. Floyd is even better than he gave himself credit for being. We are starting to see that now. Pity he was a bit spooked and suspicious.
> 
> And no way Manny and Arum pass it up, what with the Bradley robbery and JMM highlight reel ko lurking. Arum wasted his best chance to cash Manny out, a deadly sin for a promoter.
> 
> Man...


I know, after this Canelo win, it's like, what's left for each of them? In hindsight they should have just gone for it. But as silly as it is I still have the slightest hope.


----------



## steviebruno

Bogotazo said:


> I know, after this Canelo win, it's like, what's left for each of them? In hindsight they should have just gone for it. But as silly as it is I still have the slightest hope.


It's definitely a glaring hole in each of their resumes. It's unlike anything I've ever seen in the history of boxing. Someone earlier in the thread compared the testing situation to Leonard/Hearns and I had to stop and think.

What if Leonard and Hearns had refused to fight each other?

That's what we have here and it really is a travesty. I used to get fired up in threads like these, but now that I know that the fight isn't happening, they just make me depressed.


----------



## Luf

Have I missed something?

I didn't even know these two tried/failed to make a fight.

Anyone care to fill me in?


----------



## tezel8764




----------



## Dealt_with

Despite what Floyd fans will tell you, he never wanted anything to do with Pac. Which is a shame, because he would've beaten him imo. Pac has the resume, it's Floyd's resume that needed Pac.


----------



## tezel8764

Dealt_with said:


> Despite what Floyd fans will tell you, he never wanted anything to do with Pac. Which is a shame, because he would've beaten him imo. Pac has the resume, it's Floyd's resume that needed Pac.


----------



## NoMas

Floyd used to dodge alot of fighters back in the day...


----------



## sim_reiss

It's no coincidence that Floyd's "retirements" during 2008 and 2010-11 happened to coincide with a peak Cotto and a peak Pacquiao...


----------



## DobyZhee

tezel8764 said:


>


that's pretty good..

shame floyd never seriously gave an effort to make the fight happen


----------



## DobyZhee

oibighead said:


> Drug testing just enforces a rule. Its like having another ref. Only a problem if you planned to cheat.


they DO drug testing in Nevada..


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Rudyard said:


> :rofl:lol::lol::rofl


I know its funny but Tards can't seem to understand Arum never wanted this fight to happen after the first negotiations failed. Sending Joe Jackson saying he will put up the money for the fight and Joe is broke. Then on top of that was trying to get Bobby Brown to sing the national anthem.









Bobby Brown to sing national anthem according to ARUM for Mayweather vs Pac sponsored by Joe Jackson SMH


----------



## tliang1000

Dealt_with said:


> Despite what Floyd fans will tell you, he never wanted anything to do with Pac. Which is a shame, because he would've beaten him imo. Pac has the resume, it's Floyd's resume that needed Pac.


Why you act like you know everything all the time?
"he never wanted anything to do with pac"?
Pac could've had the 50/50 deal but he had to puss out on the random blood test. He should've stfu and taken the test. Pac was worried that Floyd would come in overweight and drop the 10 million dollar penalty and you didn't see Floyd puss out on that.

Second nego. Pac barely scraped by JMM and Floyd have continue to outsold pac. Floyd calls him up and offered 40 million. Thats by far the highest payday for pac. If you don't think that is a good deal, think about this. Floyd got paid 41 million for the Canelo fight and 80 million predicted after ppv. so 40 is 1/3 of Floyd's paid. Making it 65-35 in favor of Floyd is what he OFFERED TO PAC. And you think that was unjust? So wth ducked? IMO pac weaseled out BOTH TIMES.

And you got to be joking if you think Pac's resume is better. If not, explain yourself.


----------



## steviebruno

I keep reading that Pac's resume is better than Floyd's. 

It ain't.


----------



## DaCrooked

*Floyd to earn more than 80 million from the fight, further proof Pacquaio killed superfight*

http://www.forbes.com/sites/kurtbad...re-than-80-million-for-record-breaking-fight/

Floyd once again proving his earning superiority over Pacquiao. Floyd has consistently shown that he sells more ppv's and earns significantly larger purses than Pacquiao. Bottom line is that he brings in more money when he fights. This fight is further proof of that. Its simple business, if two people decide to do a joint business venture, but one person's brand brings in more money, he's not going to do a 50/50 split. Pac was dead wrong to think he was entitled to half. He doesn't generate as much revenue as Floyd and Floyd doesn't need him. When Floyd fought DLH, he humbled himself and only made 1/2 of what DLH made. If he had demanded 50/50 there would've been no fight. Pac should have done the same.

For those of you who are going to bitch about me caring how much Floyd makes, I personally don't care, but I wanted to see the fight, and Pac's greed and stupid business practices prevented that so I blame him.

How much more evidence do we need to show that Pac/Arum killed the fight that everyone wanted to see?

1) Reject random blood testing when Floyd asks for it, only to ask for it later once the fight is dead.
2) Foolishly ask for 50/50 from a guy who sells more ppv's.
3) Cut won't be healed in 6 months
4) Need an outdoor stadium etc.....


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

DaCrooked said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/kurtbad...re-than-80-million-for-record-breaking-fight/
> 
> Floyd once again proving his earning superiority over Pacquiao. Floyd has consistently shown that he sells more ppv's and earns significantly larger purses than Pacquiao. Bottom line is that he brings in more money when he fights. This fight is further proof of that. Its simple business, if two people decide to do a joint business venture, but one person's brand brings in more money, he's not going to do a 50/50 split. Pac was dead wrong to think he was entitled to half. He doesn't generate as much revenue as Floyd and Floyd doesn't need him. When Floyd fought DLH, he humbled himself and only made 1/2 of what DLH made. If he had demanded 50/50 there would've been no fight. Pac should have done the same.
> 
> For those of you who are going to bitch about me caring how much Floyd makes, I personally don't care, but I wanted to see the fight, and Pac's greed and stupid business practices prevented that so I blame him.
> 
> How much more evidence do we need to show that Pac/Arum killed the fight that everyone wanted to see?
> 
> 1) Reject random blood testing when Floyd asks for it, only to ask for it later once the fight is dead.
> 2) Foolishly ask for 50/50 from a guy who sells more ppv's.
> 3) Cut won't be healed in 6 months
> 4) Need an outdoor stadium etc.....


:yep


----------



## jaymon112

On 05/09/12 in an article titled "Mayweather's Just Starving The Public, Money-Manny Will Definitely Happen," I said: "Rest assured boxing fans....we will get to see the biggest fight of this era. Don't fret for a moment, you'll get to see the top pound-for-pound fighter in boxing, Floyd Mayweather, fight the number two pound-for-pound fighter in boxing, Manny Pacquiao. The only way that Mayweather-Pacquiao doesn't happen will be if Pacquiao loses in the interim, because we know Mayweather won't be defeated before they fight."
Well, Pacquiao has lost twice since then. Once on the the scorecards to Timothy Bradley (June 2012) and then he was stopped by Juan Manuel Marquez (December 2012) in his last fight. When I wrote that Mayweather-Pacquiao would definitely happen, Mayweather had just defeated Miguel Cotto in his last fight and looked terrific. Since then he's won a lopsided decision over the under-sized Robert Guerrero and in his last fight this past weekend he looked great in beating the slightly over-hyped but undefeated Saul "Canelo" Alvarez. With Mayweathers' recent showing versus Alvarez distancing himself from those in the running to next fight him, such as Danny Garcia, Amir Khan, Timothy Bradley, Devon Alexander, Brandon Rios and Manny Pacquiao, there's only one fighter amongst them who could generate monumental fan interest for a fight versus Floyd, and that is Pacquiao.
Taking nothing away from Garcia, Khan, Bradley, Alexander and Rios, but none of them could ignite the public's interest the way Pacquiao would - especially if he stops Rios this coming November, or beats him decisively the way he did Miguel Cotto in November 2009. However, getting by Rios will be a very tall order for Pacquiao if he's not willing to do the training needed in order to beat a young guy full of enthusiasm and determination with a great work rate like Rios. On the other hand, if Manny skimps in his training in any way, this is a fight that might not go his way. This is exactly why we won't know who's next for Mayweather until after Pacquiao fights Rios on November 23rd. Remember, Floyd stressed at the post fight press conference after beating Alvarez that he's going on vacation with his family and isn't gonna think about boxing. So suffice it to say, Mayweather isn't even thinking about who's next for at least the next six or seven weeks. Besides, he's already thought about it and knows what his best move is once he sees what happens between Pacquiao and Rios. Since Pacquiao's disputed decision loss to Bradley and then getting caught and stopped by Marquez in a fight he was in total control of, Mayweather has leap-frogged Manny as to who the number one fighter in boxing is, both as a draw and fighter. And after the way he looked versus Alvarez, he added another layer of proof confirming he's the man in the sport of professional boxing. But that's not good enough for Mayweather the fighter and competitor.
Floyd hasn't forgotten that Pacquiao beat him out for fighter of the decade. Also, no fighter has been thrown in his face as Pacquiao has, nor has Floyd been accused of ducking anyone like he has Manny, for the better part of three years, circa 2009-2012.
Floyd is well aware that a majority of boxing fans, those who are not Mayweather fans first, believe that he is the reason why a fight with Pacquiao never happened. They also believe that Mayweather's insistence on Olympic style drug testing before the fight was just subterfuge and a way of delaying the fight. This theory is something I fully endorse.
Amazingly both Bradley and Marquez lived to tell about their fights with the supposedly, allegedly roided up Pacquiao. Sure, I've always felt that Mayweather had the size, style and strength to beat Pacquiao, and would've had they fought at anytime during their careers. However, I do believe Floyd had some trepidation about fighting Manny and wasn't as certain of victory the way he was going into his other previous bouts. I believe this is no longer an issue at all.
Pacquiao has been Mayweather's rival for five years. The two of them have dominated the junior welterweight and welterweight divisions since 2007, and haven't yet met. Both of their careers will be complete if they never meet. They've both compiled strong Hall of Fame resumes. But they're also too competitive to let the rivalry die without tangling at least once, not to mention the tens of millions they'd both make if they fought.
At this time Mayweather can and will dictate the terms of the fight if it happens. Actually, he's never held all the cards over Pacquiao like he does now. On top of that, Floyd looks stronger, physically, than he's ever looked and Manny was KO'd in a devastating fashion nine months ago and hasn't looked like the supernova he did during 2009/2010. In spite of all that Mayweather has accomplished as a fighter and regardless of what he says, he wants Paquiao's name under his win column before he retires. No, he doesn't need it, but he's driven by want at this stage of his career much more than need. As wonderful as Mayweather has been and as terrifically as he's managed his career in and out of the ring, he knows the thought is still out there that a lot of what he'll be remembered for is not giving the public the fight they really wanted from him, a showdown with Pacquiao, if he retires having never fought him. He also knows most fans are naive and it doesn't matter when he gives it to them as long as he does.
Whatever reservations Mayweather had about fighting Pacquiao before are no longer there. His love of dead presidents and a lasting legacy are still in play. Floyd harbors no self doubt about how a fight between he and Pacquiao would turn out. It's also the biggest fight in boxing, still, provided Pacquiao gets by Rios and looks reinvigorated in the process. Then again, all Manny really has to do is win and the fight will once again be the talk in most boxing circles. And the fact that it's too late and well past the sell by date won't matter a bit. Due to the way the boxing media has foolishly pushed on the public that Mayweather-Pacquiao is Ali-Frazier reincarnated, all Pacquiao has to do is win to stimulate the debate to a fever pitch again. Ever since Pacquiao was stopped by Marquez, boxing fans and writers have written Mayweather-Pacquiao off. I say it happens because Mayweather wants it. Pacquiao has always wanted it but because he wouldn't be bullied by "The Money Team" at the bargaining table, it never happened. I have no doubt that Mayweather will again force Manny to jump through hoops to try and make the fight a reality this time. Only this time I think they'll make it happen. Call it a hunch.

If you're one of those fans dying to see Mayweather-Pacquiao, keep your fingers crossed that Pacquiao beats Rios this coming November. And it would really help if he looked spectacular doing it. Yes, Mayweather-Pacquiao is a fight that is alive and in the making until one of them retires before it happens.
As of 2013 that hasn't happened.


----------



## Kush

I can't believe people are still arguing about this. Pacs old news and will be put to sleep by Brandon Rivers


----------



## MrJotatp4p

"Joe Jackson will put up the money for the fight " Bob Arum atsch

Falcon Hawk Entertainment had a late evening meeting with Top Rank promoter Bob Arum at his house with Manny Pacquiao's Adviser, Michael Koncz on November 21, 2011. The meeting paved the way to set the stage for the first meeting with Roger Mayweather and Michael Koncz at the Mandalay Bay Casino. Joseph Jackson, Donny Rucker, Roger Mayweather and Michael Koncz broke the ice between the two fighter camps. Jeff Mayweather and Roger Mayweather were instrumental in bringing Floyd Mayweather Jr. and Michael Koncz together to discuss crucial issues pertaining the proposed fight.

Conversation between Floyd Mayweather Jr. and Michael Koncz at the gym meeting was a confirmation by both camps to move forward with negotiations after Falcon Hawk Entertainment assured through its investors to work along side with Bob Arum's Top Rank and Mayweather Promotions to bring the successful Welterweight Fight of the Century.

Further arrangements by the Falcon Hawk Entertainment and the meeting by Joseph Jackson and Floyd Mayweather Jr. during the morning of the Thanksgiving Day and the day after, were cordial and set the avenue for warm and unified working relationship with Bob Arum and Manny Pacquiao's camp. Moreover, Joseph Jackson niece, Ms. Shantel Jackson is Floyd's Mayweather's fiancée that brings goodwill and harmony to the group.

Arum was sitting with Roger Mayweather and Joe Jackson to negotiate the fight. LMAO "My woman don't know fucking Joe Jackson and isn't related to him" FMJ. Arum never wanted this fight and he even had people believing broke ass Joe Jackson was putting up the money for both Manny and Floyd to make 100 million each.


turbotime said:


> And somehow Mayweather and Pacquiao were gonna split 200 million :rofl Had to have been great times at Pacland though.










Falcon Hawk founder Joe Jackson selling fragrances at the mall in order to get the money to put up for Mayweather vs Pacquiao


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

APOLLO said:


> I can't believe people are still arguing about this. Pacs old news and will be put to sleep by Brandon Rivers


:yep


----------



## Raging B(_)LL

I cannot say with any degree of certainty why this fight didn`t take place back when both men were at their peak at 147, what I can say however is that both fighters lost a lot of my esteem and respect for dilly-dallying and screwing the public out of what would have been the fight if the decade in my opinion. As someone else already pointed out what if Hearns/Leonard had never fought each other using the same kind of shenanigans and excuses Pac and Floyd did? Neither man would be held in such high esteem today and the big "what if" question mark would forever be looming over both of their legacy.


----------



## Bogotazo

steviebruno said:


> It's definitely a glaring hole in each of their resumes. It's unlike anything I've ever seen in the history of boxing. Someone earlier in the thread compared the testing situation to Leonard/Hearns and I had to stop and think.
> 
> What if Leonard and Hearns had refused to fight each other?
> 
> That's what we have here and it really is a travesty. I used to get fired up in threads like these, but now that I know that the fight isn't happening, they just make me depressed.


Agree 100%, it's like nothing I've ever seen in boxing. Nothing compares. I mean they say Robinson ducked Burley and Dempsey ducked Langford but it's nothing compared to this. The two clear best of their weight class with the biggest following in boxing, and it all came down to egos and a few days worth of needles and slight margins of money. It is depressing.

But, in the clips I've seen of Manny training, he's got his short hair back. It's what I hold on to.


----------



## Dealt_with

steviebruno said:


> I keep reading that Pac's resume is better than Floyd's.
> 
> It ain't.


Morales, Barrera > anything on Floyd's resume. Add in beating Cotto, Hatton, DLH more impressively (and those are arguably three of Floyd's top five opponents). Add in beating Margarito who Floyd never wanted a piece of.
Pac easily has the greater resume.


----------



## bballchump11

APOLLO said:


> I can't believe people are still arguing about this. Pacs old news and will be put to sleep by Brandon Rivers


hey man, convince Divac to bring his butt over here :yep


----------



## mrtony80

I still think it should have been 50-50 '09-'10...things are a bit different now.


----------



## ^_^

If Floyd wasn't a fucking moron, and just kept his feelings private, then Flomos might have a case. As it is, here are two videos of Floyd, articulating QUITE CLEARLY, while demonstrating irrefutable and clinical signs of fear, that he was NEVER keen on fighting Pacquiao. I mean, how the fuck can you people say Donaire was terrified of Rigo when all Donaire said was that Rigo should put a few names on his resume, yet Floyd gets a ghetto pass for these humiliating interviews?

:rofl


----------



## MrJotatp4p

^_^ said:


> If Floyd wasn't a fucking moron, and just kept his feelings private, then Flomos might have a case. As it is, here are two videos of Floyd, articulating QUITE CLEARLY, while demonstrating irrefutable and clinical signs of fear, that he was NEVER keen on fighting Pacquiao. I mean, how the fuck can you people say Donaire was terrified of Rigo when all Donaire said was that Rigo should put a few names on his resume, yet Floyd gets a ghetto pass for these humiliating interviews?
> 
> :rofl





turbotime said:


> And somehow Mayweather and Pacquiao were gonna split 200 million :rofl Had to have been great times at Pacland though.










Falcon Hawk founder Joe Jackson selling fragrances at the mall in order to get the money to put up for Mayweather vs Pacquiao! I bet you believed Arum when he said Joe Jackson would put up the money for the fight too!


----------



## oibighead

Pac ducked Floyd. Everyone knows it.


----------



## oibighead

Floyd "Step up punk"


Pac sits back down


----------



## ^_^

MrJotatp4p said:


> Falcon Hawk founder Joe Jackson selling fragrances at the mall in order to get the money to put up for Mayweather vs Pacquiao! I bet you believed Arum when he said Joe Jackson would put up the money for the fight too!


And Jeff Mayweather said that some kats from Dubai contacted him to try to make the fight. How does that change the fact that Floyd went on video with his pussy hanging out for the world to see?

:huh


----------



## oibighead

We all know Canelo would leave Pac lying face down on the canvas


----------



## ^_^

But damn, Joe Jackson - that's fucked up times. How'd it get so bad for him? Drugs?


----------



## Bogotazo

People, don't start flooding the WBF with Pac-Floyd threads like this. One was enough.

Also, what's Canelo, chopped liver?

*Merged.*


----------



## Jay

Slugger3000 said:


> I heard when Manny Pacquiao fought Cotto.. That Floyd went in his room, tucked his noodle between his legs! Got on his knees, started to suck his thumb and trembled in fear as he watched Manny Pacquiao demolish Miguel Cotto!


Give it a rest. Final warning, any shitty comments like this from this post on, and you can take a week off.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

^_^ said:


> And Jeff Mayweather said that some kats from Dubai contacted him to try to make the fight. How does that change the fact that Floyd went on video with his pussy hanging out for the world to see?
> 
> :huh


Jeff doesn't negotiate for Floyd but Manny's promoter sent Joe Jackson to talk to Mayweather. Plus Arum wanted to have Bobby Brown sing the National Anthem. Bobby Brown. SMH


----------



## MrJotatp4p

^_^ said:


> But damn, Joe Jackson - that's fucked up times. How'd it get so bad for him? Drugs?


Michael had cut him off and when he died Joe wasn't in the will. Joe has to get money from Katherine when he needs it and this is the guy Arum said would put up the money for the fight. LMAO


----------



## turbotime

oibighead said:


> Floyd "Step up punk"
> 
> Pac sits back down


We'll fight you in June (even though you're in jail) though :lol: :lol:


----------



## steviebruno

...


----------



## steviebruno

Dealt_with said:


> Morales, Barrera > anything on Floyd's resume. Add in beating Cotto, Hatton, DLH more impressively (and those are arguably three of Floyd's top five opponents). Add in beating Margarito who Floyd never wanted a piece of.
> Pac easily has the greater resume.


Post is dumb and lacks context. That's like saying, "Floyd did way better against JMM than Pac did", while ignoring all circumstances.

You aren't a very good poster.


----------



## turbotime

Dealt_with said:


> Morales, Barrera > anything on Floyd's resume. Add in beating Cotto, Hatton, DLH more impressively (and those are arguably three of Floyd's top five opponents). Add in beating Margarito who Floyd never wanted a piece of.
> Pac easily has the greater resume.


:lol: Morales was old as hell and Pac got beat up the first time.


----------



## Bill Butcher

This shit is old news, both are a fuckin disgrace to the sport because if just one of these guys wanted this fight as much as they should have then it would have happened 100%... but both were content to fuck the fans over by pretending it was going to happen while feasting on lesser fighters. The fact that in 2013 there are still some retarded delusional fanboys willing to try defend any of these guys is just down right sad.


----------



## Mal

turbotime said:


> :lol: Morales was old as hell and Pac got beat up the first time.


He was so old and washed up that he came back 6 years later, gave Marcos Maidana a hell of a fight, in a division he had no business in? Gave Danny Garcia a tough first fight too? Excellent observation. :cheers


----------



## turbotime

Mal said:


> He was so old and washed up that he came back 6 years later, gave Marcos Maidana a hell of a fight, in a division he had no business in? Gave Danny Garcia a tough first fight too? Excellent observation. :cheers


How about the fight before Pacquiao beat him? How about the fight after when he struggled to all hell with fricken David Diaz? It was obvious to anyone with a set of eyes, he was over the hill and dead at the weight.

Funny how you skipped over that one hey :hey


----------



## Ivan Drago

Whatever the reasons it's an embarrassment to EVERYONE involved and the entire sport of boxing for not getting the biggest fight in decades made. I men P4P 1 and 2 in their primes in the same weight class? When will that happen again?


----------



## Mal

turbotime said:


> How about the fight before Pacquiao beat him? How about the fight after when he struggled to all hell with fricken David Diaz? It was obvious to anyone with a set of eyes, he was over the hill and dead at the weight.
> 
> Funny how you skipped over that one hey :hey


Thjere was nothing to skip over. Funny how you skip over the fact that he came back half a decade later to some success. If you need it spelled out, it says he was past his prime. Did I really need to point that out to you? Is everything all or nothing, black or white in your eyes TT? You are capable of being a little more subjective to detail, right? But instead, you seem to try to act like you are a fan of MP, but do anything you can to downplay him. Instead, you act like Morales beating MP is something to laugh about.


----------



## turbotime

Mal said:


> That says he was past his prime. Did I really need to point that out to you? Is everything all or nothing, black or white in your eyes TT? You are capable of being a little more subjective to detail, right? But instead, you seem to try to act like you are a fan of MP, but do anything you can to downplay him.


Why do you worry about who I'm a fan and not a fan of? This coming from a guy who tried to educate me on whether or not I should worry about what the sheep believe. atsch

Was Morales past it? Yes. Was he crap at the weight? Yes. Did he look like ass in his fights before and after Pac winning? Yes.

The irony of this whole thing is Morales felt so done and old at the weight he wanted a lightweight catchweight fight with Pacquiao, and Pacquiao turned it down.


----------



## Mal

turbotime said:


> Why do you worry about who I'm a fan and not a fan of? This coming from a guy who tried to educate me on whether or not I should worry about what the sheep believe. atsch
> 
> Was Morales past it? Yes. Was he crap at the weight? Yes. Did he look like ass in his fights before and after Pac winning? Yes.
> 
> The irony of this whole thing is Morales felt so done and old at the weight he wanted a lightweight catchweight fight with Pacquiao, and Pacquiao turned it down.


Worried? You think that worries me? Because I call you out on your pretension? You believe your own bullshit way too much guy, and try to impress other posters more then you try to be fair.

The rest of your post is strictly your inference. Which you do an awful lot of. *The point is, and you fail to see (no surprise), is that MP losing to Erik Morales is nothing to be ashamed about, yet you use it to slight MP.* You don't see that, and you probably never will.


----------



## turbotime

Mal said:


> Worried? You think that worries me? Because I call you out on your pretension? You believe your own bullshit way too much guy, and try to impress other posters more then you try to be fair.
> 
> The rest of your post is strictly your inference. Which you do an awful lot of. *The point is, and you fail to see (no surprise), is that MP losing to Erik Morales is nothing to be ashamed about, yet you use it to slight MP.* You don't see that, and you probably never will.


Did you even read the post I replied to? Or were you so eager to argue with me that you just ignore everything else and see red, when you see a post I make you don't agree with?

Him saying Morales and Barrera > than Mayweather's resume is absolutely BS.

Gives credit to Manny for Morales, but not to Floyd for Mosley or Oscar? Who were both past it, yet as capable and with Morales as ATGs and not DEAD at the weight.


----------



## tommygun711

turbotime said:


> Him saying Morales and Barrera > than Mayweather's resume is absolutely BS.
> 
> Gives credit to Manny for Morales, but not to Floyd for Mosley or Oscar? Who were both past it, yet as capable and with Morales as ATGs and not DEAD at the weight.


I dunno, I think Pacquiao could have a better resume than Floyd. But I don't see anything wrong with saying Morales>Mosley and Oscar. Oscar and Mosley were just as past it as Morales, if not more past it. Morales acomplished more after the Pacquiao fights than Oscar and Mosley did after the mayweather fight..


----------



## turbotime

tommygun711 said:


> I dunno, I think Pacquiao could have a better resume than Floyd. But I don't see anything wrong with saying Morales>Mosley and Oscar. Oscar and Mosley were just as past it as Morales, if not more past it. Morales acomplished more after the Pacquiao fights than Oscar and Mosley did after the mayweather fight..


I consider Mosley/Morales/Delahoya pretty on par wins. I would favour Oscar at that time over all of the 154 guys at that time besides mayyybe Spinks. Not so much Morales over his peers at 130.

Remember the weigh ins? It was scary how draned Morales was. And Oscar accomplished far more after the Mayweather loss than Morales did. GBP stands on it's own.


----------



## tommygun711

turbotime said:


> I consider Mosley/Morales/Delahoya pretty on par wins. I would favour Oscar at that time over most of the 154 guys at that time. Not so much Morales over his peers at 130.
> 
> Remember the weigh ins? It was scary how draned Morales was


but the thing is Morales accomplished so much more than those 2 after Pacquiao knocked him out twice. Instead, Mosley & DLH lost to Pacquiao, Mosley lost to Mora (imo), Alveraz and beat Cano. It was clear that Morales had alot more in the tank than those 2, as evidenced in the way he fought with Garcia and Maidana years later.


----------



## turbotime

tommygun711 said:


> but the thing is Morales accomplished so much more than those 2 after Pacquiao knocked him out twice. Instead, Mosley & DLH lost to Pacquiao, Mosley lost to Mora (imo), Alveraz and beat Cano. It was clear that Morales had alot more in the tank than those 2, as evidenced in the way he fought with Garcia and Maidana years later.


How did Morales do so much more? He lost to everyone good he fought :lol: Including one of the worst titlists David Diaz.

It's funny that Manny actually turned down Mosley in 2009 and it was Mayweather who stepped up and signed the fight  Only after seeing Mosley look shit did Manny dare sign the fight.

Why would Oscar have to go on to do more? He had 2 cash out fights with Pac and Mayweather and went on to his company. Oscar was better at 154 than 147 at that point.

Weight classes/age matter. Oscar was better at 154 than Morales was at 130 and both were past it. Yet Mayweather didn't lose to Oscar like Manny did to an drained Morales.


----------



## tommygun711

turbotime said:


> How did Morales do so much more? He lost to everyone good he fought :lol: Including one of the worst titlists David Diaz.


he actually competed toe to toe with Garcia and Maidana (2 young, hungry and dangerous opponents), providing 2 GREAT fights. People were expecting Maidana to destroy Morales in a few rounds. that's the difference. Mosley and DLH never did that. He also beat Lorenzo and Cano.

Let me ask you this, do you think Floyd's resume is better than Mannys or not? Because to me, Manny has wins over all time greats while comparatively speaking, Floyd does not. Beating Marquez, Morales, and Barrera is pretty damn good, along with all the other guys he beat.


----------



## turbotime

tommygun711 said:


> he actually competed toe to toe with Garcia and Maidana (2 young, hungry and dangerous opponents), providing 2 GREAT fights. People were expecting Maidana to destroy Morales in a few rounds. that's the difference. Mosley and DLH never did that. He also beat Lorenzo and Cano.
> 
> Let me ask you this, do you think Floyd's resume is better than Mannys or not? Because to me, Manny has wins over all time greats while comparatively speaking, Floyd does not. Beating Marquez, Morales, and Barrera is pretty damn good, along with all the other guys he beat.


Agree to disagree- I think Pac's best wins are easily Barrera, Hatton, Marquez (2nd fight) and either Cotto/Morales.

Mayweather has wins over ATGs as well. Mosley, Delahoya, Marquez, though.

I've no problem with anyone picking Mayweather or Pacquiao but ultimately I view Mayweather as being higher on the ATG scale especially with these recent performances and general dominance against everyone. In 2009 it was Manny no contest but Mayweather pulled ahead for me.


----------



## Chatty

turbotime said:


> How about the fight before Pacquiao beat him? How about the fight after when he struggled to all hell with fricken David Diaz? It was obvious to anyone with a set of eyes, he was over the hill and dead at the weight.
> 
> Funny how you skipped over that one hey :hey


i honestly don't give much of a crap about this now, its old and past its sell by date and both guys and their promotions fucked up but I do like how you used the fight after to hold against Morales but when it concerned Mosley in a different thread then you seemed to thin k the fight after didn't matter.


----------



## tommygun711

turbotime said:


> Agree to disagree- I think Pac's best wins are easily Barrera, Hatton, Marquez (2nd fight) and either Cotto/Morales.
> 
> Mayweather has wins over ATGs as well. Mosley, Delahoya, Marquez, though.
> 
> I've no problem with anyone picking Mayweather or Pacquiao but ultimately I view Mayweather as being higher on the ATG scale especially with these recent performances and general dominance against everyone. In 2009 it was Manny no contest but Mayweather pulled ahead for me.


If you want to complain about Morales being drained and past it you can do that with Mayweather too. You could argue that Marquez was a bloated up welterweight. you could argue DLH was clearly past it. you could argue mosley was shot.


----------



## turbotime

Chatty said:


> i honestly don't give much of a crap about this now, its old and past its sell by date and both guys and their promotions fucked up but I do like how you used the fight after to hold against Morales but when it concerned Mosley in a different thread then you seemed to thin k the fight after didn't matter.


Huh? The Mora fight? i thought Mosley won it :conf It sucked but Mora ran the whole time.


----------



## turbotime

tommygun711 said:


> If you want to complain about Morales being drained and past it you can do that with Mayweather too. You could argue that Marquez was a bloated up welterweight. you could argue DLH was clearly past it. you could argue mosley was shot.


Well you probably do believe and argue that since you thought a 33-0 World Champion rated P4P Top 5 Diego Corrales was washed up right? That's on you.


----------



## DobyZhee

Im sure you flomos with selective memory conviently forget that Floyd. announced his return on the day of the hatton pac fight trying to steal some thunder.

backfired horribly..






even after the KO, Mayweather didnt even offer JMM sidestep money.


----------



## turbotime

DobyZhee said:


> Im sure you flomos with selective memory conviently forget that Floyd. announced his return on the day of the hatton pac fight trying to steal some thunder.
> 
> backfired horribly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even after the KO, Mayweather didnt even offer JMM sidestep money.


Mayweather clowned Juan.


----------



## tommygun711

turbotime said:


> Well you probably do believe and argue that since you thought a 33-0 World Champion rated P4P Top 5 Diego Corrales was washed up right? That's on you.


we're not talking about corrales LMAO but you stay bringing up old examples when all else fails.. If you want to shit on morales for being washed up you can do the SAME THING for those 3 guys. end of story. dont bring up some bullshit when you dont have a valid response.


----------



## turbotime

tommygun711 said:


> we're not talking about corrales LMAO but you stay bringing up old examples when all else fails.. If you want to shit on morales for being washed up you can do the SAME THING for those 3 guys. end of story. dont bring up some bullshit when you dont have a valid response.


Yet I'm the one saying Oscar and Mosley were past it numpty atsch. You're the one posting nothing but lies.


----------



## tommygun711

turbotime said:


> Yet I'm the one saying Oscar and Mosley were past it numpty atsch. You're the one posting nothing but lies.


I'm actually not posting any lies. I said Morales was less past it than Oscar and Mosley which is 100% true. Morales went to war with Garcia and Maidana years later which PROVES he wasn't as past it as those guys. Give it up.


----------



## turbotime

tommygun711 said:


> I'm actually not posting any lies. I said Morales was less past it than Oscar and Mosley which is 100% true. Morales went to war with Garcia and Maidana years later which PROVES he wasn't as past it as those guys. Give it up.


I feel like all wins are about on par with eachother :conf

Morales was absolutely OUTCLASSED just one fight before :lol: and got hurt and lost against DAVID DIAZ let that sink in.


----------



## DobyZhee

turbotime said:


> Mayweather clowned Juan.


You could hear the crowd yelling, "WE WANT FLOYD, We WANT FLOYD" after the destruction of Cotto. That's the guy that supposedly gave Mayweather his toughest fight.






you can play armchair general all you want with the Floyd got paid 82 million bucks. He got paid 82 million bucks. The fans didn't get shit.

Let it go man..


----------



## turbotime

Its up to my promoter bop arum


----------



## DobyZhee

turbotime said:


> Its up to my promoter bop arum


Bro, you're going in circles over this.

The crowd was chanting "We Want Floyd"

oh I guess Mayweather wasn't watching the fight that night. He was with his kids. Or whatever lame excuse he had for not tuning into the fight.

Wake up Turbo, you're guy ducked him in 08


----------



## turbotime

DobyZhee said:


> Bro, you're going in circles over this.
> 
> The crowd was chanting "We Want Floyd"
> 
> oh I guess Mayweather wasn't watching the fight that night. He was with his kids. Or whatever lame excuse he had for not tuning into the fight.
> 
> Wake up Turbo, you're guy *ducked him in 08*


:rofl :rofl :rofl

I feel like people here are on the sauce tonight.


----------



## DobyZhee

turbotime said:


> :rofl :rofl :rofl
> 
> I feel like people here are on the sauce tonight.


you're on FLoyd's man gravy. wake up. fight didn't happen for reasons. Mainly you're guy being a diva with his usual primadonna demands.


----------



## turbotime

DobyZhee said:


> you're on FLoyd's man gravy. wake up. fight didn't happen for reasons. Mainly you're guy being a diva with his usual primadonna demands.


Yeah because Manny has never had a demand before :lol:


----------



## DobyZhee

turbotime said:


> Yeah because Manny has never had a demand before :lol:


I think 50/50 was fair in 2009.


----------



## turbotime

DobyZhee said:


> I think 50/50 was fair in 2009.


of course it was and it was Manny's team that cancelled.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

turbotime said:


> of course it was and it was Manny's team that cancelled.


:lol: boom...


----------



## steviebruno

~Cellzki~ said:


> :lol: boom...


:-( Pactards aren't even trying anymore; just going through the motions.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

turbotime said:


> of course it was and it was Manny's team that cancelled.


that's what I call a got em


----------



## Relentless

floyd noskillweather didnt have the confidence in beating a roided up pacquiao.

in the street we call them hoes.


----------



## DobyZhee

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> that's what I call a got em


blood tests on the day of the fight wasn't fair either..


----------



## Dealt_with

steviebruno said:


> Post is dumb and lacks context. That's like saying, "Floyd did way better against JMM than Pac did", while ignoring all circumstances.
> 
> You aren't a very good poster.


Great argument, highly logical and really made me think. You are a great poster.


----------



## Dealt_with

turbotime said:


> :lol: Morales was old as hell and Pac got beat up the first time.


Maybe in the third fight Morales was getting on a bit. And Castillo beat up Mayweather.
Morales, Barrera > anybody Floyd has fought. If you deny that then YDKSAB. I'm more of a Floyd fan than Pac as well, Pac is/was crude and unintelligent to me.


----------



## DobyZhee

Relentless said:


> floyd noskillweather didnt have the confidence in beating a roided up pacquiao.
> 
> in the street we call them hoes.


would have saved us the fans and himself all the trouble if he never even brought up blood testing. its cop out way to get out of a fight.

then he got sued and settled with pac.

but somehow floyd fans see him as the good guy in all of this. SMH


----------



## pipe wrenched

DobyZhee said:


> would have saved us the fans and himself all the trouble if he never even brought up blood testing.* its cop out way to get out of a fight.*
> then he got sued and settled with pac.
> 
> but somehow floyd fans see him as the good guy in all of this. SMH


ONLY if you truly believe Floyd knew up front Pac was gonna refuse.....

That is one of the craziest ones IMO Doby :lol:


----------



## DobyZhee

pipe wrenched said:


> ONLY if you truly believe Floyd knew up front Pac was gonna refuse.....
> 
> That is one of the craziest ones IMO Doby :lol:


if pac truly believes losing blood makes him weak, then I believe him.. I'm sure it does since the last time he bled, he lost to Morales.


----------



## DobyZhee

pipe wrenched said:


> ONLY if you truly believe Floyd knew up front Pac was gonna refuse.....
> 
> That is one of the craziest ones IMO Doby :lol:


floyd knew he would refuse because he believed pac was on roids.


----------



## pipe wrenched

DobyZhee said:


> floyd knew he would refuse because he believed pac was on roids.


 well played... 

:frog but still a little full of boloney Holmes ...


----------



## turbotime

DobyZhee said:


> if pac truly believes losing blood makes him weak, then I believe him.. I'm sure it does since the last time he bled, he lost to Morales.


Yet he was ok giving blood to Hatton :lol:


----------



## DobyZhee

turbotime said:


> Yet he was ok giving blood to Hatton :lol:


floyd came at Pac all wrong. if he would have asked nicely and calmly, the fight would have went down.

ever work in customer service here in the US? floyds shitty demands turned Pac off.


----------



## DobyZhee

turbotime said:


> Yet he was ok giving blood to Hatton :lol:


he gave him abeating without asking for blood testing. bottom line. Floyd was shooked in 2009-2012.


----------



## turbotime

DobyZhee said:


> he gave him abeating without asking for blood testing. bottom line. Floyd was shooked in 2009-2012.


Doby go to bed you drunk bastard :lol:


----------



## DobyZhee

turbotime said:


> Doby go to bed you drunk bastard :lol:


im going to get some dinner. we will continue to argue when I get back.

should I try In N out burger or 5 guys


----------



## Mal

turbotime said:


> Did you even read the post I replied to? Or were you so eager to argue with me that you just ignore everything else and see red, when you see a post I make you don't agree with?
> 
> Him saying Morales and Barrera > than Mayweather's resume is absolutely BS.
> 
> Gives credit to Manny for Morales, but not to Floyd for Mosley or Oscar? Who were both past it, yet as capable and with Morales as ATGs and not DEAD at the weight.


Give it a rest. You're just trying to save face now. *His opinion on that has nothing to do with the manner in which you replied*. You try to act like Morales beating MP is something to laugh at. That's what I saw you post. Maybe you don't have the knowledge, or faculties, to make a proper post w/o coming off like some bandwagon newb. Argue with the other guy about Mosley or Oscar, don't care about that. And lastly, don't act like you've never tried to use that Morales beating MP as something laughable before. We're done, and you've pretty much made a fool of yourself on that.


----------



## turbotime

Mal said:


> Give it a rest. You're just trying to save face now. *His opinion on that has nothing to do with the manner in which you replied*. You try to act like Morales beating MP is something to laugh at. That's what I saw you post. Maybe you don't have the knowledge, or faculties, to make a proper post w/o coming off like some bandwagon newb. Argue with the other guy about Mosley or Oscar, don't care about that. And lastly, don't act like you've never tried to use that Morales beating MP as something laughable before. We're done, and you've pretty much made a fool of yourself on that.


:lol: Go to bed lad.


----------



## Reppin501

DobyZhee said:


> if pac truly believes losing blood makes him weak, then I believe him.. I'm sure it does since the last time he bled, he lost to Morales.


It was stated clearly and plainly this wasn't a problem...specifically said Olympic style drug tests and whatever tests he wants we're not an issue, do you deny this? Regardless what you believe, this is what was said, so based on that how in the fuck would Floyd know Manny would refuse?


----------



## Mal

turbotime said:


> :lol: Go to bed lad.


Nice retort Kim, well thought out... :rolleyes


----------



## turbotime

DobyZhee said:


> im going to get some dinner. we will continue to argue when I get back.
> 
> should I try In N out burger or 5 guys


Cmon, In N Out. Combo :deal


----------



## turbotime

Mal said:


> Nice retort Kim, well thought out... :rolleyes


Why would I debate with someone who has no perception? I usually lend my opinion to others who can intelligibly respond back. Yet Again you wander in half way through like a child in the middle of a movie wondering about what's going on.


----------



## Mal

turbotime said:


> Why would I debate with someone who has no perception? I usually lend my opinion to others who can intelligibly respond back. Yet Again you wander in half way through like a child in the middle of a movie wondering about what's going on.


Like I said, you're just trying to save face now. And even if the other poster was wrong about Barrera and Morales being better then anything on FMJr's resume, you still responded with a post laughing at an "Old Morales beat MP" while adding some childish laughing emoticon... You aren't even aware of that probably.


----------



## turbotime

Mal said:


> Like I said, you're just trying to save face now. And even if the other poster was wrong about Barrera and Morales being better then anything on FMJr's resume, you still responded with a post laughing at an "Old Morales beat MP" while adding some childish laughing emoticon... You aren't even aware of that probably.


Sorry if emoticons upset you but his post deserved a :lol:


----------



## Mal

turbotime said:


> Sorry if emoticons upset you but his post deserved a :lol:


Upset? Worry? Is this how you always respond to people, adding this kind of stuff like a child TT? How old are you anyway? Why not just admit MP losing to Erik Morales isn't anything to be ashamed of? Or that, MAYBE you replied out of too much emotion vested in defending FMjr. There's really no need for you to act so childish man. It's kind of pathetic.

Anyway, it was the last great win or Morales' career. Thorughout all his wars, he aged faster then a lot of boxers do. And you can bet he was way more up for this fight, seeing as MP had defeated his arch nemesis, MAB. Give him props and cut the crap. Thanks! :cheers


----------



## dodong

floyd got sked. :yep


----------



## Hands of Iron

@turbotime vs @Mal is the best rivalry currently going in the World Boxing Forum. :lol: :deal Every thread damn near.

It isn't for nothing, people do read.


----------



## DobyZhee

dodong said:


> floyd got sked. :yep


yeah..welcome fellow pactard!!


----------



## SimplyTuck

Floyd would of Schooled Pac regardless.


----------



## turbotime

Mal said:


> Upset? Worry? Is this how you always respond to people, adding this kind of stuff like a child TT? How old are you anyway? Why not just admit MP losing to Erik Morales isn't anything to be ashamed of? Or that, MAYBE you replied out of too much emotion vested in defending FMjr. There's really no need for you to act so childish man. It's kind of pathetic.
> 
> Anyway, it was the last great win or Morales' career. Thorughout all his wars, he aged faster then a lot of boxers do. And you can bet he was way more up for this fight, seeing as MP had defeated his arch nemesis, MAB. Give him props and cut the crap. Thanks! :cheers


Well stop trying to educate me on "worry" when you yourself worry about the amount of credit I give or don't give.


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> Like I said, you're just trying to save face now. And even if the other poster was wrong about Barrera and Morales being better then anything on FMJr's resume, you still responded with a post laughing at an "Old Morales beat MP" while adding some childish laughing emoticon... You aren't even aware of that probably.


Bullcrap. In prime Corrales and Castillo >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Out of prime Morales and Barrera

Floyd fought more prime opponents. Didn't lose to unknowns like Pac. Didn't lose to a over the hill fighter like Morales. Didn't get failed the JMM test 4 times. You can't even compare unless you are pactard.

Not to mention that Floyd fought guys at the top while Manny is fighting guys coming off brutal losses. Tards need to get real. Talking about Pac09 where the hell was he before 09 and after 09? He was getting koed.

Floyd would beat Manny's ass in 05,06,07,08,09,10,11,12,13


----------



## turbotime

tliang1000 said:


> Bullcrap. In prime Corrales and Castillo >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Out of prime Morales and Barrera
> 
> Floyd fought more prime opponents. Didn't lose to unknowns like Pac. Didn't lose to a over the hill fighter like Morales. Didn't get failed the JMM test 4 times. You can't even compare unless you are pactard.
> 
> Not to mention that Floyd fought guys at the top while Manny is fighting guys coming off brutal losses. Tards need to get real. Talking about Pac09 where the hell was he before 09 and after 09? He was getting koed.
> 
> Floyd would beat Manny's ass in 05,06,07,08,09,10,11,12,13


:kwonooh


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

He doesnt like constant pressure. Pac wont stop throwing punches


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Boxing Fanatic said:


> He doesnt like constant pressure. Pac wont stop throwing punches


emmanuel is no pressure fighter

motherfucker can't even cut off the ring


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> emmanuel is no pressure fighter
> 
> motherfucker can't even cut off the ring


floyd likes guys like canelo who throw 1or 2 punches at a time


----------



## steviebruno

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> emmanuel is no pressure fighter
> 
> motherfucker can't even cut off the ring


Can't fight inside or go to the body, either.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Boxing Fanatic said:


> floyd likes guys like canelo who throw 1or 2 punches at a time


what are you talking about white boy?

JUAN and Saul both specialize in throwing combos and were able to get them off yet were some of Floyd's easiest fights.

Zab and Cotto(e), especially Zab, weren't known for their combos but were tricky for Floyd.

This throw combos and a lot of punches is some obsolete myth developed in '09 by uneducated pacwhores


----------



## igor_otsky

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what are you talking about white boy?
> 
> JUAN and Saul both specialize in throwing combos and were able to get them off yet were some of Floyd's easiest fights.
> 
> Zab and Cotto(e), especially Zab, weren't known for their combos but were tricky for Floyd.
> 
> This throw combos and a lot of punches is some obsolete myth developed in '09 by uneducated pacwhores


Juan who? Don't tell me it's Marquez, or you'll be voiding your bigass on this thread.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

igor_otsky said:


> Juan who? Don't tell me it's Marquez, or you'll be voiding your bigass on this thread.


Yes it is Marquez.

mofo threw combos and was Floyd's easiest fight since Corrales

yet somehow throwing combos is supposed to be the magical formula for fighting Floyd


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Boxing Fanatic said:


> floyd likes guys like canelo who throw 1or 2 punches at a time


You can't be serious. First of all Manny throws those combinations against flat footed no defense having guys. Movement along will cut that shit out and JMM has proving that time and time again. You can't throw combinations if the target isn't in range for them. Floyd brings every opponents punch output down and he would do the same to Manny.

Manny as fast as his feet are doesn't have great foot work and most tards mistake his foot speed for Foot Work. Floyd has fast feet and better foot work and he is smarter, longer, and will throw the hell out of his jab which he just proved against Canelo. Not only does he have the reach and height advantage over Pac but his jab to the head and body would create even more distance for him to avoid combinations. Thats a fact BF.

Also Manny isn't an inside fighter and with Floyd's hand speed and timing he would be first on Manny all night. Too bad these motherfuckers put their egos and shit first instead of acting like professionals and figuring it out and fighting.


----------



## Divi253

Fighter A thinks fighter B is cheating. Fighter A asks for the best testing possible for the fight. Fighter B's camp says no problem.. Then says it is a problem, and we can't test closer than 14 days out. Only when Floyd Mayweather is involved would fighter A be at fault. It's literally nothing that can be said that would convince me 'fans' would act the same way with any other boxer. It's simple, people have an issue with Floyd Mayweather.

Just because a fighter would be 'easy work' doesn't mean they should be allowed to cheat. I mean really, because you know you're better than someone you'll let them use steroids before a fight with you? :rofl :rofl atsch It's not about wondering if you'll lose, it's about being smart. Floyd doesn't like to get hit by anyone, you think he'd allow a fighter to come in the ring he suspects is cheating? :rofl

Argument has always been hilarious to me. You're not cheating, you take the tests. Doesn't matter at all about what Floyd's confidence is, no other fighter with the opportunity to face him would deny the tests... Then Manny asks for the tests years later himself. And the response is.... "Glad he asked for the tests. Who cares if he didn't back then, it's good he wants extra testing." :rofl :huh 

Floyd shouldn't have asked for it because he knows he's better than Manny. But it's good Manny's asking fucking RIOS to test. Fuck that 100% obvious bias shit. Fuck it, and you all should be God Damn ashamed for even letting shit like that be posted with your username.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

emmanuel is the guy who signed a 6 fight contract with bop arum after the Mosley fight

That alone speaks for itself in his total lack of willingness in making a Mayweather fight.


----------



## pipe wrenched

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> emmanuel is the guy who signed a 6 fight contract with bop arum after the Mosley fight
> 
> That alone speaks for itself in his total lack of willingness in making a Mayweather fight.


And it is very rarely mentioned anymore how EVERY opponent was already lined up for his next fight before Manny even stepped in the ring with the "current" one...


----------



## Gesta

Can't cut of the ring , no skill , Floyd is bigger , faster and stronger , can't go to the body , can't parry, can't fight on the inside. But one of them is a fighter of the decade & it's not Floyd, he made Floyd Snr & Jnr shook and retire , Floyd 's health was more imporant than getting inside the ring with Pacman.

He must on on a grade meth so do what he has done as it is so extrodenary , but he is nothing special? which one is it ?


----------



## Mal

Hands of Iron said:


> @*turbotime* vs @*Mal* is the best rivalry currently going in the World Boxing Forum. :lol: :deal Every thread damn near.
> 
> It isn't for nothing, people do read.


:verysad No rivalry, just a disagreement. Only a couple threads too really.


----------



## Bogotazo

Pac is getting severely underrated. This is what I hate the fact that the fight didn't happen, people are re-writing history and excusing Floyd's contributions to the failure of negotiations by making Pac look like an unworthy opponent just because a counter-puncher with a very different style got the better of him in 4 different fights.


Mayweather UD 12/KO 7 Pacquiao never happened, people need to stop acting like it did just because it does in their heads.


----------



## bald_head_slick

DobyZhee said:


> Im sure you flomos with selective memory conviently forget that Floyd. announced his return on the day of the hatton pac fight trying to steal some thunder.
> 
> backfired horribly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even after the KO, Mayweather didnt even offer JMM sidestep money.


He did offer JMM sidestep money you idiot. $1million.


----------



## bald_head_slick

Mal said:


> :verysad No rivalry, just a disagreement. Only a couple threads too really.


A recurring disagreement because you generally tend to overrate offensive fighters and defend valid critiques of them emotionally.


----------



## DobyZhee

bald_head_slick said:


> He did offer JMM sidestep money you idiot. $1million.


should have offered him more. he could afford it. JMM cant.


----------



## pipe wrenched

DobyZhee said:


> should have offered him more. he could afford it. JMM cant.


THat's true...Manny been taking the BIG share from him for years :-(


----------



## turbotime

pipe wrenched said:


> And it is very rarely mentioned anymore how EVERY opponent was already lined up for his next fight before Manny even stepped in the ring with the "current" one...


Signs fight with Marquez (2 weeks later) "Yeah Mayweather we want the fight" :lol: atsch


----------



## pipe wrenched

turbotime said:


> Signs fight with Marquez (2 weeks later) "Yeah Mayweather we want the fight" :lol: atsch


:deal seriously :lol:

I mean ffs, he did an interview with Juan the day before the Mosely fight ... and there was a youtube of Mosely talking about how he's next, while the camps for Pac-Margo were still going on.

Same for Tim Bradley :deal


----------



## Mal

bald_head_slick said:


> A recurring disagreement because you generally tend to overrate offensive fighters and defend valid critiques of them emotionally.


:rolleyes Still at it huh? You have no clue what I post, because you've made your mind on what you think I've said before I even say it. Clear communication just isn't your strong suit. You post with too much emotion. Give it a rest BHS, we aren't debating anything here. Now you're just looking for a post of mine to say some garbage you've concocted.


----------



## bald_head_slick

Mal said:


> :rolleyes Still at it huh? You have no clue what I post, because you've made your mind on what you think I've said before I even say it. Clear communication just isn't your strong suit. You post with too much emotion. Give it a rest BHS, we aren't debating anything here. Now you're just looking for a post of mine to say some garbage you've concocted.


At what?

I have no clue? ...other than what I read your posts. I can't read what you think until AFTER you type it. The reccurrent theme is that you can't objectively rate offensive fighters. Due to your bias, you are _*again *_on the wrong end of a Boxing discussion. I think is being quite clearly communicated by me AND half the thread railing on you.

What "emotion" am I posting with here man? I am not debating anything. Just making an observation. :conf


----------



## bjl12

tliang1000 said:


> Bullcrap. In prime Corrales and Castillo >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Out of prime Morales and Barrera
> 
> Floyd fought more prime opponents. Didn't lose to unknowns like Pac. Didn't lose to a over the hill fighter like Morales. Didn't get failed the JMM test 4 times. You can't even compare unless you are pactard.
> 
> Not to mention that Floyd fought guys at the top while Manny is fighting guys coming off brutal losses. Tards need to get real. Talking about Pac09 where the hell was he before 09 and after 09? He was getting koed.
> 
> Floyd would beat Manny's ass in 05,06,07,08,09,10,11,12,13


Everyone STFU. This. /thread


----------



## Bogotazo

Barrera is better than either Corrales or Castillo, wtf. He was on a tear before Pac beat him and improved on his own performance in a rematch years later.


----------



## tliang1000

Bogotazo said:


> Barrera is better than either Corrales or Castillo, wtf. He was on a tear before Pac beat him and improved on his own performance in a rematch years later.


First of all, Barrera damn near died from a blood clot and have a metal plate in his head, and you call that on a tear? To be on a comeback trail? Yes he still won matches but that is still a serious injury regardless. Secondly, how can you claim that he is "better" than Corrales or Castillo? explain that or try to explain that will no common opponents. Lastly is Barrera is not stronger or more hard hitting than Corrales and Castillo. And i don't even think he is a smarter fighter than Castillo to be quite frank. He is smarter than Corrales, i can see that but thats just my opinion.

Floyd fought Corrales when he was wrecking guys and undefeated. Barrera and Morales was not brutality koing their opponents.

If Barrera and Morales fought Chico or Castillo, they would prolly get ktfo even if they are in prime shape. Both Chico and Castillo are much bigger guys than Barrera and Morales. And both Barrera and Morales loves to go to war when they fight and that is at their disadvantage.


----------



## Bogotazo

tliang1000 said:


> First of all, Barrera damn near died from a blood clot and have a metal plate in his head, and you call that on a tear?


No, I call winning 8 fights in a row in 3 years, which include Erik Morales and a career-best performance against Naseem Hamed, being on a tear.

Did that metal plate make his jab any slower or his footwork less efficient or his combinations less fluid? I doubt it. He was close enough to his prime that his superior accomplishments as a fighter still trump those of Castillo and Corrales, two HOFers who are borderline ATG's, not undisputed certified greats like Barrera is.


----------



## tliang1000

Bogotazo said:


> No, I call winning 8 fights in a row in 3 years, which include Erik Morales and a career-best performance against Naseem Hamed, being on a tear.
> 
> Did that metal plate make his jab any slower or his footwork less efficient or his combinations less fluid? I doubt it. He was close enough to his prime that his superior accomplishments as a fighter still trump those of Castillo and Corrales, two HOFers who are borderline ATG's, not undisputed certified greats like Barrera is.


Well for most people who got a blood clot in their brain would prolly be more careful about getting hit in the head. Hell most of the people retire after getting an injury like that. Whether he cares or not he is still not 100% Not to mention Pac was a huge underdog coming in for the fight and Barrera had no idea that he was going to fight a much tougher guy than expected. Floyd went into the fights with Chico BEING the underdog and slight favorite against Castillo. SO OBVIOUSLY THE ODDS MAKERS THINK THAT HE IS IN FOR A TOUGH FIGHT. <--- by itself speak volumes.

How you think Barrera and Erik Morales got a better resume than Castillo is beyond me. I'm really sick of people talking about *popularity >>> reality*. Just bc Barrera and Morales are well liked more in their country so therefore they get bonus points over Castillo? Barrera and Morales are both popular fighters in Mexico so of course people know it is a good win. Stevie Johnston is a fighter nobody give a shit about bc US fans care more about football. Castillo victory over Stevie, nobody give a shit about.

If anything they are IN THE SAME BALL PARK IN TERMS OF ACCOMPLISHMENTS. Corrales can be argued, f you just going by paper but obviously he showed that he can compete with Castillo by beating Castillo, gainer, freitas, and Casyamayor.


----------



## Bogotazo

tliang1000 said:


> Well for most people who got a blood clot in their brain would prolly be more careful about getting hit in the head. Hell most of the people retire after getting an injury like that. Whether he cares or not he is still not 100%


Thankfully Barrera wasn't cautious at all and it didn't hamper his performances one bit.



tliang1000 said:


> How you think Barrera and Erik Morales got a better resume than Castillo is beyond me.


How you don't is beyond _me._ A vast majority of fans would agree that a resume with Hamed, Morales, Juarez, Peden, Tapia, Ayala, Kelley trump Corrales and Castillo's resumes.

Likewise, wins over Pacquiao, Barrera, Ayala, Kelley, Jones, are also widely considered better wins than anything on Castillo or Corrales's resume.

Therefore, Barrera and Morales > Castillo and Corrales overall. It's not a hard concept to grasp.


----------



## BobDigi5060

Team Pacman.


----------



## tliang1000

Bogotazo said:


> Thankfully Barrera wasn't cautious at all and it didn't hamper his performances one bit.
> 
> How you don't is beyond _me._ A vast majority of fans would agree that a resume with Hamed, Morales, Juarez, Peden, Tapia, Ayala, Kelley trump Corrales and Castillo's resumes.
> 
> Likewise, wins over Pacquiao, Barrera, Ayala, Kelley, Jones, are also widely considered better wins than anything on Castillo or Corrales's resume.
> 
> Therefore, Barrera and Morales > Castillo and Corrales overall. It's not a hard concept to grasp.


BS. Castillo and Corrales have wins over Casamayor in his prime who is a highly decorated amateur and gold medalist trumps most of Barrera's opponents except maybe Morales and tapia. * Hames is NOT on Casamayor's level*. Also they've got Freitas on their resume. Castillo got Stevie Johnston, Chico, joel casamayor, Julo diaz and undefeated Ngogjdo.
Corrales had Castillo, Freitas, and Casamayor, manfreddy and gainer.


----------



## Mal

bald_head_slick said:


> At what?
> 
> I have no clue? ...other than what I read your posts. I can't read what you think until AFTER you type it. The reccurrent theme is that you can't objectively rate offensive fighters. Due to your bias, you are _*again *_on the wrong end of a Boxing discussion. I think is being quite clearly communicated by me AND half the thread railing on you.
> 
> What "emotion" am I posting with here man? I am not debating anything. Just making an observation. :conf


atsch What a fool you are. You keep talking about bias...WTF are you even talking about? Which fighter or fight are you so convinced shows I have a bias? What posts are you even talking about? Something from three weeks to a month ago that have you all hot and bothered, to the point you keep trying to start some debate over them? Give me a break. For fuck's sake man...you're like a little bitch trying to force an argument when it's clear there's nothing to discuss. Stubborn and stupid are a terrible combination. I doubt you even have the ability to read a post from me w/o assuming any biased. It's too instilled into your mindset, obviously.

What a drama queen....


----------



## Bogotazo

tliang1000 said:


> BS. Castillo and Corrales have wins over Casamayor in his prime who is a highly decorated amateur and gold medalist trumps most of Barrera's opponents except maybe Morales and tapia. * Hames is NOT on Casamayor's level*. Also they've got Freitas on their resume. Castillo got Stevie Johnston, Chico, joel casamayor, Julo diaz and undefeated Ngogjdo.
> Corrales had Castillo, Freitas, and Casamayor, manfreddy and gainer.


Hamed might not be but Barrera certainly is.

Would you like me to make a poll? I'll actually do it this time.


----------



## tliang1000

Bogotazo said:


> Hamed might not be but Barrera certainly is.
> 
> Would you like me to make a poll? I'll actually do it this time.


Go ahead and make sure you add who would win between those four fighters as well while you are at it. 
Regardless of what the outcome that support or disagree with my opinion it doesn't matter anyways bc Most people dksab. They repeat what they hear, they do not put in the time to research the facts, half of the time they are not enough logical enough, and most people only knows the mainstream fighters and in most cases are not even the best fighters.


----------



## Bogotazo

tliang1000 said:


> Go ahead and make sure you add who would win between those four fighters as well while you are at it.
> Regardless of what the outcome that support or disagree with my opinion it doesn't matter anyways bc Most people dksab. They repeat what they hear, they do not put in the time to research the facts, half of the time they are not enough logical enough, and most people only knows the mainstream fighters and in most cases are not even the best fighters.


Natural featherweights fighting large lightweights? :lol: No.

Many people don't know shit about boxing, but the majority here make more sense than you do on a regular basis. I'll get the poll up.


----------



## tliang1000

Bogotazo said:


> Natural featherweights fighting large lightweights? :lol: No.
> 
> Many people don't know shit about boxing, but the majority here make more sense than you do on a regular basis. I'll get the poll up.


Make more sense than me thats funny. I make money off boxing fights on a monthly basis but yet i make no sense.

Just like i make no sense when i said Floyd's in prime victories over Castillo and Corrales had no arguement huh? They are in prime, coming off great wins and much bigger than their lower weight class rivals who were also out of prime *AND I'M NOT MAKING ANY SENSE?*


----------



## bald_head_slick

Mal said:


> atsch What a fool you are. You keep talking about bias...WTF are you even talking about? Which fighter or fight are you so convinced shows I have a bias? What posts are you even talking about? Something from three weeks to a month ago that have you all hot and bothered, to the point you keep trying to start some debate over them? Give me a break. For fuck's sake man...you're like a little bitch trying to force an argument when it's clear there's nothing to discuss. Stubborn and stupid are a terrible combination. I doubt you even have the ability to read a post from me w/o assuming any biased. It's too instilled into your mindset, obviously.
> 
> What a drama queen....


I told you in my first short comment. You (irrationally) love action fighters. Right on. Just saying it is exuded in your debate positions due to the disconnect between reality and your positions. The debate I observed was just more evidence. No more. No less.

Why do you keep assigning "emotion" to this? Why do you think I want to "debate" you? WTF is there to argue about? The two debating you were handing you your ass quite capably. I never asked you to discuss anything. There were no question marks in my first comment.


----------



## Bogotazo

tliang1000 said:


> Make more sense than me thats funny. I make money off boxing fights on a monthly basis but yet i make no sense.
> 
> Just like i make no sense when i said Floyd's in prime victories over Castillo and Corrales had no arguement huh? They are in prime, coming off great wins and much bigger than their lower weight class rivals who were also out of prime *AND I'M NOT MAKING ANY SENSE?*


Being a good better doesn't mean you know much about anything of substance about a sport. Although last I checked, you were literally the lowest rated vBetter on this site. Literally *THE* lowest.


----------



## Mal

bald_head_slick said:


> I told you in my first short comment. You (irrationally) love action fighters. Right on. Just saying it is exuded in your debate positions due to the disconnect between reality and your positions. The debate I observed was just more evidence. No more. No less.
> 
> Why do you keep assigning "emotion" to this? Why do you think I want to "debate" you? WTF is there to argue about? The two debating you were handing you your ass quite capably. I never asked you to discuss anything. There were no question marks in my first comment.


Irrationally? And you came up with that conclusion exactly how? All you are showing is you can jump to conclusions. So, again, what did I say that took you to this moment, where you accuse me of all these things? What did I say that shouts "I love action only fighters!"

Please, provide the quote from me and then explain how it's irrational, or shows a bias. Otherwise, it's nothing more then you jumping to conclusions, and being an overly emotional judgmental poster.

Thank you. :cheers


----------



## tliang1000

Bogotazo said:


> Being a good better doesn't mean you know much about anything of substance about a sport. Although last I checked, you were literally the lowest rated vBetter on this site. Literally *THE* lowest.


LOL you are the lowest and always done worse than me. You are at 0 in both sites and you've never mount any kind of respectable vcash ever.


----------



## Bogotazo

tliang1000 said:


> LOL you are the lowest and always done worse than me. You are at 0 in both sites and you've never mount any kind of respectable vcash ever.


How am I the lowest if you are literally below me on that list?

I'm at 0 because I have a bet out right now. We both lost vCash on the same event, if I remember right.

My point is being a good better means fuck all about knowing anything of subtance about a sport.

Now, back on topic. I've made the poll. Go argue with the 100% voting against you so far.


----------



## tliang1000

Bogotazo said:


> How am I the lowest if you are literally below me on that list?
> 
> I'm at 0 because I have a bet out right now. We both lost vCash on the same event, if I remember right.
> 
> My point is being a good better means fuck all about knowing anything of subtance about a sport.
> 
> Now, back on topic. I've made the poll. Go argue with the 100% voting against you so far.


I bet out 120 just like you moron. We both had 120 3 days ago and you bet on the recent even just as i did. And you claim you are logical? Put the pull of what i originally said.


----------



## Bogotazo

tliang1000 said:


> I bet out 120 just like you moron. We both had 120 3 days ago and you bet on the recent even just as i did. And you claim you are logical? Put the pull of what i originally said.


Betting means nothing, which was my point.


----------



## tliang1000

Bogotazo said:


> Betting means nothing, which was my point.


The fuck it don't. How does someone without the ability to know who is a better fighter be able to pick more winners? Not to mention the odds are not even in the better's favor.


----------



## Bogotazo

tliang1000 said:


> The fuck it don't. How does someone without the ability to know who is a better fighter be able to pick more winners? Not to mention the odds are not even in the better's favor.


There are lots of strategies that go into betting (hedging, systemic categories, the amount you bet) that do not indicate any substantive knowledge. Freddie Roach, Emmanuel Steward, and Nacho Beristain are not likely to be successful as career gamblers despite their vast knowledge.


----------



## tliang1000

Bogotazo said:


> There are lots of strategies that go into betting (hedging, systemic categories, the amount you bet) that do not indicate any substantive knowledge. Freddie Roach, Emmanuel Steward, and Nacho Beristain are not likely to be successful as career gamblers despite their vast knowledge.


You ever heard of the saying put your money where your mouth is? Betting has everything to do with knowledge. Find me one person who is successful in gambling by not knowing the sport.


----------



## Bogotazo

tliang1000 said:


> You ever heard of the saying put your money where your mouth is? Betting has everything to do with knowledge. Find me one person who is successful in gambling by not knowing the sport.


You. You've never actually been trained, you say ridiculous things all the time about the quality of fighters that doesn't comport with the consensus view.


----------



## tliang1000

@bogo

as for you being a knowledgeable poster who can't mound any winnings ever in ESB or here. Correct me if i'm wrong but didn't you bet for Canelo over Floyd?


----------



## tliang1000

@Bogo,

Since you know so damn much about boxing then you should have the highest Vcash PERIOD.


----------



## tliang1000

Bogotazo said:


> Being a good better doesn't mean you know much about anything of substance about a sport.


If anyone who doesn't have a substance is you. 90% of what you have posted were all off your opinion. your ATG ranking, resume. Most of the Shit that you post can't even it prove it due to different weight classes, different eras and no common opponents.

At least i have prove. You have nothing but your bfs that you kiss ass on a daily basis and people who dislike me on this forum.


----------



## Bogotazo

tliang1000 said:


> If anyone who doesn't have a substance is you. 90% of what you have posted were all off your opinion. your ATG ranking, resume. Most of the Shit that you post can't even it prove it due to different weight classes, different eras and no common opponents.
> 
> At least i have prove. You have nothing but your bfs that you kiss ass on a daily basis and people who dislike me on this forum.


You have never actually disproved anything I say in an argument. You redirect, backtrack, and say more wrong things. To this day you still do not admit that Floyd puts more weight on his front foot on the few occasions he decides to advance.


----------



## Side Step

Stick to tennis tling


----------



## tliang1000

Side Step said:


> Stick to tennis tling


i do stick with tennis as well Tard


----------



## Side Step

no as well, dedicate all your time in tennis, boxing is not for you (ex: wearing the head gear when your opponent doesn't, pure example)


----------



## Side Step

since you like talking odds, the odds of you at this rate beating bogo is about 4-1 and you are not looking to overcome those odds right now


----------



## tliang1000

Side Step said:


> no as well, dedicate all your time in tennis, boxing is not for you (ex: wearing the head gear when your opponent doesn't, pure example)


he doesn't want to wear was his choice. i could careless. 
And go back to accusing JMM being roids you stupid troll


----------



## tliang1000

Side Step said:


> since you like talking odds, the odds of you at this rate beating bogo is about 4-1 and you are not looking to overcome those odds right now


You are just a public idiot.


----------



## Side Step

tliang1000 said:


> i do stick with tennis as well Tard





tliang1000 said:


> he doesn't want to wear was his choice. i could careless.
> And go back to accusing JMM being roids you stupid troll





tliang1000 said:


> You are just a public idiot.


did I say something to offend to receive in return rude and uncalled for insults? I simply stated my opinion (which you seem to be doing), and my opinion was that you were losing this battle. I didn't offend or bad mouth you, I simply stated what you might be able to do instead (in actuality helping you) and in return you come at me with insults and name calling. Does that make you feel like you have power to insult someone over the internet? Seems like you wouldn't do that to someone in person so what makes you insult people over the internet? Is your dick that small that you need to make insults over the internet just to feel like a man?


----------



## tliang1000

Side Step said:


> did I say something to offend to receive in return rude and uncalled for insults? I simply stated my opinion (which you seem to be doing), and my opinion was that you were losing this battle. I didn't offend or bad mouth you, I simply stated what you might be able to do instead (in actuality helping you) and in return you come at me with insults and name calling. Does that make you feel like you have power to insult someone over the internet? Seems like you wouldn't do that to someone in person so what makes you insult people over the internet? Is your dick that small that you need to make insults over the internet just to feel like a man?


Oh sorry i didn't mean to offend but my honest opinion is that you are a stupid troll.


----------



## Side Step

tliang1000 said:


> Oh sorry i didn't mean to offend but my honest opinion is that you are a stupid troll. A loser.


 Sorry you feel that way, to make it up to you, I will offer free driving lessons, in case you may want some.


----------



## tliang1000

Side Step said:


> Sorry you feel that way, to make it up to you, I will offer free driving lessons, in case you may want some.


Troll making troll comments big surprise? This is a boxing forum but like you and some others want to talk otherwise .


----------



## Side Step

tliang1000 said:


> Troll making troll comments big surprise? This is a boxing forum but like you and some others want to talk otherwise .


Once again, I offer my advice/extended hand, only to get insulted. Good day to you sir.


----------



## bald_head_slick

Mal said:


> Irrationally? And you came up with that conclusion exactly how? All you are showing is you can jump to conclusions. So, again, what did I say that took you to this moment, where you accuse me of all these things? What did I say that shouts "I love action only fighters!"
> 
> Please, provide the quote from me and then explain how it's irrational, or shows a bias. Otherwise, it's nothing more then you jumping to conclusions, and being an overly emotional judgmental poster.
> 
> Thank you. :cheers


Yes. You are irrational. Your attack on me for saying right now GGG's resume could be better. You ranted about how great he was then went off down some race rabbit hole of "you think Quillin's is better?" (No. His resume, while slightly better, is pretty empty too and the Rosado fight is meaningless.) and me being an "always bet on Black kind of guy" when I expect GGG to win. Then attempting to make the BS argument you are making in this thread about this statement:

_Morales was absolutely OUTCLASSED just one fight before :lol: and got hurt and lost against DAVID DIAZ let that sink in._

Which is flat out true. You try to disprove it? Why? You do all of this because your love of action fighters is flat out irrational (among other things) and negatively affects your Boxing analysis.

You're welcome. :beer


----------



## Snakefist

it's more promotional companies and their issues. the fight was in talks to happen then and in 2011 before the bradley fight. neither is at fault, but bringing up drug testing showed some fear in mayweather, and nothing will change my mind from thinking that.


----------



## Side Step

Slugger3000 said:


> I heard when Manny Pacquiao fought Cotto.. That Floyd went in his room, tucked his noodle between his legs! Got on his knees, started to suck his thumb and trembled in fear as he watched Manny Pacquiao demolish Miguel Cotto!


 lmao. how jay doesn't see this funny I don't know


----------



## Mal

bald_head_slick said:


> Yes. You are irrational. Your attack on me for saying right now GGG's resume could be better. You ranted about how great he was then went off down some race rabbit hole of "you think Quillin's is better?" (No. His resume, while slightly better, is pretty empty too and the Rosado fight is meaningless.) and me being an "always bet on Black kind of guy" when I expect GGG to win. Then attempting to make the BS argument you are making in this thread about this statement:
> 
> _Morales was absolutely OUTCLASSED just one fight before :lol: and got hurt and lost against DAVID DIAZ let that sink in._
> 
> Which is flat out true. You try to disprove it? Why? You do all of this because your love of action fighters is flat out irrational (among other things) and negatively affects your Boxing analysis.
> 
> You're welcome. :beer


I attacked you for saying it could be better? Attacked? Are you insane friend? I know his resume could be better. I don't tout it as something special. So why would I attack you? And now you say I "ranted" on how great he was. Well, considering i don't call him great, how did I do that? You see? This is what I was talking about. You carry too much emotion when you talk about this stuff, and jump to conclusions. I "attacked" you, I "ranted"... give me a break. Or maybe provide the quotes where I called GGG great or where I supposedly attacked you about GGG's resume. I doubt you'll even try. Why didn't you provide the quotes? You said I love action fighters only, am biased for them, but what the hell is that even based on, aside from you being a drama queen BHS?

And you think that comment about Morales means I love action fighters? You do not even understand the context in which that was posted. It's just you looking for something, ANYTHING, to add to your bullshit levied upon me, and baseless accusations. And I never once debated that Morales lost to David Diaz, that actually had nothing to do with what turbotime and I were talking about. He uses Manny Pacquiao losing to Erik Morales like it was something bad. I countered that. That was it, and you think it had something to do with defending Erik Morales? Do you even understand what you read?

Yes, I said you always bet on black. And that was based on a rather quick skim of your posts in your profile, as well as a posts from that day and he day before. It's not rocket science BHS. Anyone can see.

So, again, you accuse me of all these things, but have nothing substantial to even back up your accusations. You provide a quote from someone else (really...from someone else? Why would you even do that again?), rather then quote anything I posted? What does that say about you? That you're full of shit and just pissy towards me because I called you out on a couple things.

Your hella inconsistent, WAY inconsistent, and you know it. And you have nothing to back you accusations on me because you cannot. Face it, you're just being a little bitch about anything I say right now. So, are you done now drama queen? Are you going to reply to this, make more accusation, but not provide any of my posts? I'm sure you're next, well thought out, UNEMOTIONAL post, will be a good one. Thanks BHS, keep diggin that hole!!


----------



## Bogotazo

Side Step said:


> lmao. how jay doesn't see this funny I don't know


Nice avatar bro.


----------



## turbotime

It's amazing that drug testing was "a way out" though. How? Was it a way out against Mosley, Cotto, Ortiz, Canelo? 

Manny said OK from the get-go, but once the papers were there for the signature, Team Pac changed their stance last minute, then got caught lying in mediation. The same last minute changes he enforced like he did with Delahoya, like he did with Hatton and Cotto.

It's amazing how blind Manny's hardcore fans were around this time. He is a diva of the highest level. Sure he's nice. A lot of big stars are nice, but that doesn't mean a damned thing.


----------



## Bladerunner

Its clear that Mayweather is scared of asian fighters, he avoids them like the plague.


----------



## Mal

turbotime said:


> :lol: I'm haunting @*Mal* 's nightmares already. Shades of Puga and Dodong.


In your little world, you're the king I guess. :cheers


----------



## dodong

Snakefist said:


> it's more promotional companies and their issues. the fight was in talks to happen then and in 2011 before the bradley fight. neither is at fault, but bringing up drug testing showed some fear in mayweather, and nothing will change my mind from thinking that.


nah...floyd got scared.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

*Did Marquez's KO Over Pacquiao HELP PROMOTE A FLOYD-Pacquiao FIGHT?*

casuals really love knockouts. When JUAN, who is small and about Floyd's weight, KO'd emmanuel, it showed emmanuel can be KTFO.

I mean who wouldn't want to see boxing's main character Floyd KO his opponent.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Mayweather has Juan's power all of the sudden? :verysad Man, your nut-hugging is off the charts, Leon. Do you still have May's ball-sweat stuck in your nose or something?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

Mexi-Box said:


> Mayweather has Juan's power all of the sudden? :verysad Man, your nut-hugging is off the charts, Leon. Do you still have May's ball-sweat stuck in your nose or something?


:kwonooh


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Mexi-Box said:


> Mayweather has Juan's power all of the sudden? :verysad Man, your nut-hugging is off the charts, Leon. Do you still have May's ball-sweat stuck in your nose or something?


how did it feel to rock an avatar with a rican flag fat bitch?


----------



## bballchump11

With all due respect, this is kinda a dumb question


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> With all due respect, this is kinda a dumb question


think about it

it increased the perception that this fight would end in emmanuel getting ko'd. some wise soul on esb once said scoring a ko is the most empathetic method of victory


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> think about it
> 
> it increased the perception that this fight would end in emmanuel getting ko'd. some wise soul on esb once said scoring a ko is the most empathetic method of victory


I think it sells more if Pacquiao has his sense of invincibility


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> I think it sells more if Pacquiao has his sense of invincibility


he already had losses though and as retarded as some people are they too realized they was lying to theyselves by saying he "beat" JUAN the 3rd time around. Third JUAN fight destroyed his sense of invincibility at the very least


----------



## Bogotazo

No. It looked like Pac was made all but irrelevant and Floyd missed out.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

to floyd fug no. "he lost 2 times. fug him." he never wanted to fight the midget


----------



## turbotime

Boxing Fanatic said:


> to floyd fug no. "he lost 2 times. fug him." he never wanted to fight the midget


He lost 4 times :verysad


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

turbotime said:


> He lost 4 times :verysad


6 for me

JUAN also got him in their 1st and 3rd match


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

turbotime said:


> He lost 4 times :verysad


actually 5. my point exactly. floyd wont fight him. "y should i? he lost 5 times and he has 2 draws."


----------



## turbotime

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> 6 for me
> 
> JUAN also got him in their 1st and 3rd match





Boxing Fanatic said:


> actually 5. my point exactly. floyd wont fight him. "y should i? he lost 5 times and he has 2 draws."


Exactly. May don't need Manny and vice versa

Fight didn't happen, time to move forth


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> he already had losses though and as retarded as some people are they too realized they was lying to theyselves by saying he "beat" JUAN the 3rd time around. Third JUAN fight destroyed his sense of invincibility at the very least


most casuals picked Pac to win then. Now they realize what's up.

The fight would have peaked after the Mayweather/Mosley fight imo or May 5th, 2012


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

turbotime said:


> Exactly. May don't need Manny and vice versa
> 
> Fight didn't happen, time to move forth


how about if he beats rios convincedly? i know i know wont happen anyway :lol::rofl


----------



## techks

It can convince dumb fans to fall for hype in a JMM-Floyd rematch but mainly a potential Bradley-Floyd fight. Lets look for the later and assume Floyd and Pacquiao aint fighting. Its been 4 yrs and Pacquiao will continue to decline from here and Floyd aint fighting MWs since no one else can test him so lets just appreciate what they've done since most likely there will never be another big fight for either in the future. That said Bradley-Mayweather is the fight that's most likely possible but another guaranteed Floyd domination he shouldn't fight at WW anymore.


----------



## turbotime

*Manny Pacquiao: Of Course I Can Still Beat Mayweather. If He Don't Want it, What Can I Do? (VID)*

Is this still real life?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

hyping floyds name as he usually does when hes about to fight again :rolleyes


----------



## Hatesrats




----------



## Kid Cuba

I'd still pay to see it tbh.


----------



## turbotime

Kid Cuba said:


> I'd still pay to see it tbh.


Sucker :lol:


----------



## tliang1000

What does his dad have to say about this? If Pac wants to fight Floyd so bad then why sign with TR again?


----------



## Bogotazo

Manny "55-45 I kick your ass" :lol:


Thank God they had Tessitore on and not another schooling of knowledge of the regular team by Rios.


----------



## Kid Cuba

turbotime said:


> Sucker :lol:


What can I say, I'm still hoping that it would be an entertaining fight.


----------



## turbotime

Kid Cuba said:


> What can I say, I'm still hoping that it would be an entertaining fight.


When has Floyd eve made a fight entertaining against a puncher at 147 and below.


----------



## Elite

The way I see it. He beats Rios and then rematches Bradley takes the belt. The hype for Pac vs Floyd start rising again.


----------



## gander tasco

well what can he do? As usual Pac shows interest in the fight whereas Floyd makes more excuses for it not to happen. Although I don't care to see it anymore, Pac is still Floyd's biggest payday, and it's still the most interesting fight out there. Floyd continues to be and always has been the major roadblock.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

tliang1000 said:


> What does his dad have to say about this? If Pac wants to fight Floyd so bad then why sign with TR again?


if he signs with bob again, shite will never happen LOL did he actually say hell sign with tr again? laugh out loud


----------



## turbotime

gander tasco said:


> well what can he do? As usual Pac shows interest in the fight whereas Floyd makes more excuses for it not to happen. I don't really care for the fight anymore, but it's obvious Floyd's always been the major roadblock.


Tell'em DD


----------



## gander tasco

turbotime said:


> Tell'em DD


Well you know it's all true, but why are shrugging at this fight .. wouild you rather see Floyd fight Amir Khan and the other GBP no hopers?


----------



## tliang1000

Boxing Fanatic said:


> if he signs with bob again, shite will never happen LOL did he actually say hell sign with tr again? laugh out loud


I'm talking about what has already happened....

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/8497156/manny-pacquiao-signs-contract-extension-2014


----------



## turbotime

gander tasco said:


> Well you know it's all true, but why are shrugging at this fight .. wouild you rather see Floyd fight Amir Khan and the other GBP no hopers?


Pac is just as big a no hoper.

I'd rather not have to stomach the months and months of promotion for Pac/Floyd "It's finalllllly here ZOMG what a fight" blah blah blah

:suicide


----------



## Kid Cuba

turbotime said:


> When has Floyd eve made a fight entertaining against a puncher at 147 and below.


Well, here's how I'm looking at it: Assuming that Manny's not just a part-time fighter due to him being a Congressman, and that the fight against Marquez was just the night that Marquez finally had his number, and unless Rios dominates or sparks him, then I don't see Manny as being shot and still a possible threat to Mayweather.

Let's face it, unless May moves up and fights Sergio (Which is highly doubtful), Pacquiao is the only big fight left for him anyways. If it makes money, it makes sense.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

tliang1000 said:


> I'm talking about what has already happened....
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/8497156/manny-pacquiao-signs-contract-extension-2014


im not surprised, not 1 bit


----------



## KWilson71

Welp


----------



## tliang1000

gander tasco said:


> Well you know it's all true, but why are shrugging at this fight .. wouild you rather see Floyd fight Amir Khan and the other GBP no hopers?


man what kind of make believe world do you live in? Just bc Pac came on an interview saying that he wants to fight Floyd still doesn't mean Floyd has been ducking him. They have problems with Drug test, Money split, Network issues, and promoter problems.

The guy have nothing to lose right now thats why he wants to fight Floyd.


----------



## turbotime

Kid Cuba said:


> Well, here's how I'm looking at it: Assuming that Manny's not just a part-time fighter due to him being a Congressman, and that the fight against Marquez was just the night that Marquez finally had his number, and unless Rios dominates or sparks him, then I don't see Manny as being shot and still a possible threat to Mayweather.
> 
> Let's face it, unless May moves up and fights Sergio (Which is highly doubtful), Pacquiao is the only big fight left for him anyways. If it makes money, it makes sense.


Mayweather makes millions upon millions in every fight and he doesn't have to split with HBO/SHO/TR

That's millions out of his pockets. And for what?


----------



## tliang1000

From my POV. If Manny is serious about fighting Floyd then he should've left TR. He never talks about how he will pressure his dad to make the fight happen. And he never talked about that he would take less than 40 now but that deal is long gone after he suffered 2 back to back defeats. Pac is still expected to be paid as equal or semi-equal while Canelo got 10% vs Floyd.


----------



## tliang1000

Juan Koing Pac killed the fight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Rofl. Manny's a no mark.


Fight Alvarez at 152 and manage to not get fucked up then he can fight Floyd


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Elite said:


> The way I see it. He beats Rios and then rematches Bradley takes the belt. The hype for Pac vs Floyd start rising again.


if he manages to get pass Rioz, he gon get outboxed by Timmeh in the rematch


tliang1000 said:


> From my POV. If Manny is serious about fighting Floyd then he should've left TR. He never talks about how he will pressure his dad to make the fight happen. And he never talked about that he would take less than 40 now but that deal is long gone after he suffered 2 back to back defeats. Pac is still expected to be paid as equal or semi-equal while Canelo got 10% vs Floyd.


emmanuel anit about that life

he signed a contract in 2012 that will bind him to bop arum until the end of 2014


----------



## Divi253

Nah a lot of people wrongly thought Pac would KO Mayweather. The opposite being a possibility didn't help IMO.


----------



## JeffJoiner

It did the polar opposite. Once Manny hit the canvas casuals realized what die hards had said for years: Mayweather beats him.

Once the prospect of Mayweather losing was taken off the table in the causal fans minds, the fight became meaningless. If anything, the KO allowed the boxing media to move past May/Pac and onto new things, like May/Canelo.


----------



## Concrete

Imagine the money that would have been lost over this fight during its peak.


----------



## JeffJoiner

Mayweather and Bob Arum are too immature to work with each other. Pac's just a bit of a pawn. He puppets the half truths spoken by Arum.

Some people are professional enough to make mutually beneficial deals. Then there's these two and Congress.


----------



## steviebruno

atschOf course he wants the fight all of a sudden. Wonder if he'll take 40 million _now_.

Getting ko'd by an over the hill JMM... sheesh. :-(


----------



## Vysotsky

Boxing Fanatic said:


> if he signs with bob again, shite will never happen LOL did he actually say hell sign with tr again? laugh out loud


Know what is even funnier? People like you expecting Pacquiao to sign with Mayweather promotions (which is what Floyd demanded pretty recently) to make a fight happen, most fucking ridiculous thing i have ever heard.


----------



## TFG

It's always annoying to hear Manny talk about Floyd, as quite frankly, he has no idea what he is talking about. He loves to act as if there's no barriers of entry, he loves to act as if Bob Arum doesn't completely control him. Not only do they fight for different promoters who won't fight each other, they fight exclusively on different networks. It's a fight that's not going to get made. Lil Manny has always thought it was easy to just nod along, but in reality, his opinion can't really be taken seriously.

The best chance this fight EVER had of happening was when he initially turned down the drugs test. After that it was always going to be near on impossible. Arum was pissed off, Floyd was pissed off, the relationship worsened and the chances of seeing them in the ring diminished considerably. If he'd of agreed to what he agrees to now, back then, they'd have already fought. Now there is just way too many barriers to overcome.


----------



## bballchump11

"Hey Floyd, you still offering 40 million?"


----------



## dodong

floyd is sked.

"He's making us brothas look bad."


----------



## Leftsmash

dodong said:


> floyd is sked.
> 
> "He's making us brothas look bad."


You never do stop with subtle race baiting eh?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

dodong said:


> floyd is sked.
> 
> "He's making us brothas look bad."


How pilipino boxers doing recently compare to the brothas?


----------



## bballchump11

MichiganWarrior said:


> How pilipino boxers doing recently compare to the brothas?


how are what?


----------



## dodong

Leftsmash said:


> You never do stop with subtle race baiting eh?


_"He's making us brothas look bad." -michael irvin_


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

TFG said:


> It's always annoying to hear Manny talk about Floyd, as quite frankly, he has no idea what he is talking about. He loves to act as if there's no barriers of entry, he loves to act as if Bob Arum doesn't completely control him. Not only do they fight for different promoters who won't fight each other, they fight exclusively on different networks. It's a fight that's not going to get made. Lil Manny has always thought it was easy to just nod along, but in reality, his opinion can't really be taken seriously.
> 
> The best chance this fight EVER had of happening was when he initially turned down the drugs test. After that it was always going to be near on impossible. Arum was pissed off, Floyd was pissed off, the relationship worsened and the chances of seeing them in the ring diminished considerably. If he'd of agreed to what he agrees to now, back then, they'd have already fought. Now there is just way too many barriers to overcome.


great post

keyword there being ACT, because all emmanuel does regarding a Floyd fight is talk and act. He's not as dumb as his fans like to make him out to be, completely oblivious of the circumstances surrounding him



bballchump11 said:


> "Hey Floyd, you still offering 40 million?"


I can't wait to see his fanbase cry once more when they realize the offer will significantly be reduced


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Divi253 said:


> Nah a lot of people wrongly thought Pac would KO Mayweather. The opposite being a possibility didn't help IMO.





JeffJoiner said:


> It did the polar opposite. Once Manny hit the canvas casuals realized what die hards had said for years: Mayweather beats him.
> 
> Once the prospect of Mayweather losing was taken off the table in the causal fans minds, the fight became meaningless. If anything, the KO allowed the boxing media to move past May/Pac and onto new things, like May/Canelo.


I don't know how it is where you guys live, but where I live many people were happy when the congressman got clapped by JUAN

No doubt in my mind that there are casuals out there who would love to see him get clapped a few more times


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> great post
> 
> keyword there being ACT, because all emmanuel does regarding a Floyd fight is talk and act. He's not as dumb as his fans like to make him out to be, completely oblivious of the circumstances surrounding him
> 
> I can't wait to see his fanbase cry once more when they realize the offer will significantly be reduced


People pay to see Floyd lose, not Manny


----------



## DobyZhee

Boxing Fanatic said:


> if he signs with bob again, shite will never happen LOL did he actually say hell sign with tr again? laugh out loud


Bob is PROMOTING Pac. nothing wrong with that. I think its a lame excuse why Floyd doesn't want any of the pacman.

Put the two GBP & TR letters in the promos and fukin' to hell with it. let the mfight


----------



## JohnH

Pac is deluded if he thinks he could give Mayweather a serious fight.


----------



## Leftsmash

dodong said:


> _"He's making us brothas look bad." -michael irvin_


So because you quoted someone else it doesn't make it not race baiting? It must be sad being a Pactard these days, you only see them come out to talk about Floyd now.


----------



## DobyZhee

MichiganWarrior said:


> How pilipino boxers doing recently compare to the brothas?


In the real world,

I think we're doing just fine..


----------



## KWilson71

I have to go with Leon on this one,but for different reasons. I think a lot of casuals were getting bored with Manny and noticed his decline from the 3rd Marquez fight and even the Bradley fight he didn't look very good.

I think being knocked out sets him up very well to re market himself as the fighter looking for redemption. 

The fight will never be as hyped as it would of been 2010-2011. But if Manny looks great against Rios and perhaps beats Bradley in a rematch,Imo the fight is more attractive than it would of been at any point these last 2 years.


----------



## r1p00pk

Doesn't make sense to me. I lost interest after the Juan fight and I lost the interest 100x more when he got K. O. D. A fight where guys are perceived to be the biggest challenge to the champion are what generates interest. If you want a K. O. Just put may weather in with someone a large notch down in class for it. The logic doesn't make sense.


----------



## tliang1000

JeffJoiner said:


> It did the polar opposite. Once Manny hit the canvas casuals realized what die hards had said for years: Mayweather beats him.
> 
> Once the prospect of Mayweather losing was taken off the table in the causal fans minds, the fight became meaningless. If anything, the KO allowed the boxing media to move past May/Pac and onto new things, like May/Canelo.


pretty much this.


----------



## tliang1000

JeffJoiner said:


> Mayweather and Bob Arum are too immature to work with each other. Pac's just a bit of a pawn. He puppets the half truths spoken by Arum.
> 
> Some people are professional enough to make mutually beneficial deals. Then there's these two and Congress.


More so of Bob from what i can tell. Floyd tried to make the fight but Pac couldn't speak for himself. Floyd already told him to get on the same page with his boss. Arum wants a cut, Manny feels he deserve 50/50 and Floyd is not splitting the pie with 3 people, especially he hates Arum.


----------



## uraharakisuke

I want to see the fight, just as any true boxing fan does.

Why does Pac elicit such an extreme (and predictable) response? 

Don't act like only one (Floyd) is innocent of the fight never happening. Manny is still the best fight for Floyd.

Make it happen. (ignore the fanboys)


----------



## ~Cellzki~

what made this fight so big was the mystery of casual fans not truly knowing who would win, and casuals believe in triangle theories, so the interest really dropped after Marquez was robbed in their 3rd fight...
Pac getting KTFO just put the nail in the coffin..


----------



## Leftsmash

uraharakisuke said:


> I want to see the fight, just as any true boxing fan does.
> 
> *Why does Pac elicit such an extreme (and predictable) response?*
> 
> Don't act like only one (Floyd) is innocent of the fight never happening. Manny is still the best fight for Floyd.
> 
> Make it happen. (ignore the fanboys)


Because of that fact he's said the same thing a ton of times in the lead up to a fight with another fighter to hype his own match, that's probably why.


----------



## MAG1965

it probably helps Floyd get the guts to fight Manny.


----------



## Bogotazo

~Cellzki~ said:


> what made this fight so big was the mystery of casual fans not truly knowing who would win, and casuals believe in triangle theories, so the interest really dropped after Marquez was robbed in their 3rd fight...
> Pac getting KTFO just put the nail in the coffin..


Triangle theory is exactly what's making people dismiss the fight. I can understand it but it pains me how never before has a fight of this magnitude failed so hard.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog

Manny is small. Smaller than Floyd. So no. It did not.


----------



## uraharakisuke

Leftsmash said:


> Because of that fact he's said the same thing a ton of times in the lead up to a fight with another fighter to hype his own match, that's probably why.


And Floyd doesn't do want is necessary to hype his own fights? He's the king at that.

The double standards are not even funny.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

uraharakisuke said:


> And Floyd doesn't do want is necessary to hype his own fights? He's the king at that.
> 
> The double standards are not even funny.


Floyd set the record twice with other dance partners. with or without emmanuel Floyd gon be fine


----------



## elterrible

Mexi-Box said:


> *Mayweather has Juan's power all of the sudden? *:verysad Man, your nut-hugging is off the charts, Leon. Do you still have May's ball-sweat stuck in your nose or something?


JMM's power? :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl Floyd hits harder than JMM


----------



## elterrible

tliang1000 said:


> Juan Koing Pac killed the fight.


Pac signing a new contract with Arum killed the fight.


----------



## r1p00pk

*Marquez Bradley An Indicator that Pacquiao Mayweather wouldn't be so one sided?*

Before any of you read and judge my bias and such i still believe mayweather wins, But i do see a possible potential cotto esque outcome where pacquiao can win 2 clear rounds or possibly even 3 and another 2 competetive rounds that you could possibly give to either guy till mayweather figures him out and its the end from then on.

From my opinion since that Marquez lost officially to bradley , or if you guys don't believe he lost, he didnt do quite well against Bradley as Pacquiao did, which could indicate that style wise he matches up with mayweather better than most of us like to believe. If you think about, the way he fought Marquez, an aggressive counter puncher going up against an aggressive offensive fighter that throws many punches, it's seems simple as to what would happen but in reality, it took juan 4 fights to knock pacquiao out and a 3rd one to (again imo) outbox pacquiao. Lets face it the Marquez went through hell the first two times whether you believe he won or not just to finally get a win in the majority of peoples eyes. Heck if we put it in the perspective that both trainers had really influenced the outcome of the 4th fight. Had roach not asked manny to really go for the knock out , would we even have gotten that knockout? If marquez had just done what he did in the 3rd fight then he wouldn't have went through hell and back again for the 4th fight. Marquez was still quite aggressive in the 3rd fight but not like the 4th. Pacquiao losing twice, with the first 2 fights going either way, there's no shame in that. Its pretty clear that the smarter fighter gets the advantage in the rematches. I think people are underrating this guy who happens to be an all time great of this era.

Now for Bradley, im in no way saying he fights anything like mayweather, his counterpunchers aren't as good, his power didnt catch pacquiao's respect. While i'm sure mayweather could get even canelo's respect, he for sure can get pac's. Someone correct me if i'm wrong but i havn't really seen Pacquiao go up against guys who could really box well and fight defensively. Bradley is a pretty good counterpuncher, he can box, he can move, he's good defensively. Only times he was really in trouble were against Holt and Providnikov. He's no mayweather but he's done pretty damn well and looked impressive against marquez. I've never underrated someone so much from when i first saw him against pacquiao. Yet (again imo) I thought Pacquiao looked, bored, uninterested and yet he was able to really make it look easy against bradley.

Now if we compare Juan to floyd, Marquez likes to counter in combinations. Everytime he made Pacquiao miss, or even when he got hit, he countered back with big shots and sometimes in combination. For ever punch pacquiao threw, marquez would counter it. Now if we look what could possibly happen against floyd and judging from his past fights. Floyd will make guys pay yes, but he'll also try and make guys miss rather than counter all the time. When Bradley fought pacquiao, he would throw counters, but he would also try to be defensive by using headmovement and footwork. Pacquiao misses but he's constantly going for it, throwing 5 punches at a time till he finally hits bradley. He's not so hesitant, he just keeps on trying anyway because he knows he's only going to be taking one punch or he'll miss. He isn't taking multiple punches back from Marquez which is what i believe made him much more vulnerable.

Now here are the two main things that could trouble floyd about pacquiao. Pacquiao's skill level, whether you like it or not he's an ATG and i believe he's proved it along with his skill is his unorthodox style. Floyd has fought guys with an unorthodox style and eventually figured them out like usual but he hasn't fought one with skills like pacquiao. From the looks of it, he has a very awkward looking style that works well for him. I'd also like to add that pac is a southpaw, this doesnt mean too much but he's an atg southpaw with an awkward style.

On the flip side, i could be very much wrong, looking back at the mosley fight, no offense to mosley but for much of the fight he seemed at times to be running and yet he was able to frustrate pacquiao and make him miss although he still had been pretty clearly beaten pacquiao didnt look spectacular. Floyd has some amazing movement, and we all know pacquiao has the tendency to follow guys around the ring. Although i think it's because he's constantly trying to step on the outside to be in position to punch, it's still a clear flaw that could be fixed.

*Will add more if i feel like it, sorry if my grammar is bad, i didnt bother to edit or reread.
@Bogotazo thoughts?


----------



## Kid Cuba

turbotime said:


> Mayweather makes millions upon millions in every fight and he doesn't have to split with HBO/SHO/TR
> 
> That's millions out of his pockets. And for what?


Mayweather has had a deal with Showtime since the Guerrero fight. What would go differently if he fights Pacquiao?


----------



## Chatty

If his chin isn't gone he is still the person who will give Floyd the most trouble imo (well unless we want to send him to divisions where he is massively underweight).

Stylistically he poses more questions than anyone else in the division (he's about 50x a better fight than Khan) and he's still the second biggest marquee name in the world. 

The fight has lost a lot but it would still break records if it was done.

Of course Floyd would be a clear favourite now but I think it would be a good fight still and yeah Manny will think he can win because he is a boxer who probably thinks he can beat anyone in the world, just like every other world level boxer.


----------



## LuckyLuke

I would rather watch Mayweather vs Pac then Mayweather vs Khan


----------



## Felix

Kid Cuba said:


> Well, here's how I'm looking at it: Assuming that Manny's not just a part-time fighter due to him being a Congressman, and that the fight against Marquez was just the night that Marquez finally had his number, and unless Rios dominates or sparks him, then I don't see Manny as being shot and still a possible threat to Mayweather.
> 
> Let's face it, unless May moves up and fights Sergio (Which is highly doubtful), Pacquiao is the only big fight left for him anyways. If it makes money, it makes sense.


Not the only fight out there. I'd argue that Bradley and Garcia are reasonably viable. Both unbeaten (officially, at least), both younger guys (the 'up-and-comer' angle). Not bigger fights than Pac, but nonetheless; viable. In Bradley's case he's also beaten both the man Floyd 'ducked', AND that guy's conquerer.


----------



## Kid Cuba

Felix said:


> Not the only fight out there. I'd argue that Bradley and Garcia are reasonably viable. Both unbeaten (officially, at least), both younger guys (the 'up-and-comer' angle). Not bigger fights than Pac, but nonetheless; viable. In Bradley's case he's also beaten both the man Floyd 'ducked', AND that guy's conquerer.


Fair enough.


----------



## Felix

tliang1000 said:


> From my POV. If Manny is serious about fighting Floyd then he should've left TR. He never talks about how he will pressure his dad to make the fight happen. And he never talked about that he would take less than 40 now but that deal is long gone after he suffered 2 back to back defeats. Pac is still expected to be paid as equal or semi-equal while Canelo got 10% vs Floyd.


I grew tired of hearing the same old 'talk to my promoter, Bop Arum' line from Pac LONG ago. How is it other fighters can kick up a fuss and talk their way into a fight, yet Pac never had the cojones to stand up to Uncle Bop? Guerrero talked himself into a Mayweather fight. Hell, even Cleverly managed to commit career suicide by asking to fight Kovalev. But Pac? No, he can't pick his own opponents. I hear Joshua Clottey is making a comeback, by the way...


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Well thought out post and I respect your opinion but I respectfully have to disagree. 

Manny vs Floyd would be a 9-3, 8-4 kind of fight for Floyd. 

First thing first. 
1) Manny doesn't throw a jab to trouble Floyd or make him think of what's next and that is bad for Manny bc Floyd has an all time great right hand that varies from straight, hook and straight to the body. 

2) Marquez troubled Manny with his movement and Floyd has faster feet, better foot work that Marquez and Manny and he can match Manny in foot speed and hand speed. 

3) Floyd knows how to use his height and reach to his advantage and he would control the range against Manny and limit his punch output. 

Now I could go on forever but I will hold off for now and leave you with this. 

Everyone always talks about Manny's offense when it comes to him facing Floyd. Manny is damn good offensively but the problem is people never talk about Floyd's offense and how Manny can handle that. 

We know that Floyd can do several things to limit his opponents offense. Floyd can move his feet and stay out of range, shove you, tie you up, feint, jab to the pit of the stomach, push off with the elbow and several other old school tricks. He would out muscle Manny on the inside. 

Now tell me what can Manny do to contain Floyd's offense. Floyd will jab him high and low, throw right hands from all kinds of angles. Hook to the body, throw uppercuts and adjust on the fly offensively. Floyd would dominate Manny in my opinion and would have 3 yrs ago as well.


----------



## Chatty

You can't really compare Marquez and Floyd styles that much imo. Marques is a very aggressive offensive fighting counter puncher and Floyd is a very defensive shot picking counter puncher.

Marquez will come forward and force the fight a lot whereas Floyd would rather wait for openings and counter shot them, not that he can't fight offensively, just that he prefers not to. 

Manny would give Floyd problems (depending on how much he has slipped of course), firsty because he has/had faster handspeed than Floyd - not much but a lot of boxers Floyd fights don't have near his speed.

Floyd would likely get hit a lot more than he is used to, Manny may not have the greatest defense (its not near as bad as people state though) but his is fast enough on his feet and throws from obscure angles and in high enough output that Floyds gonna eat shots even if he is being supremely cautious and picking shots.

Manny hits harder than most of the guys he's boxed (at least in recent times), Cotto, Guerrero, Marquez, Canelo - probably only Ortiz and Mosley who hit harder (Mosley had early success and Ortiz was too dumb to get anywhere).

Of course Floyd has a lot of things that trouble Manny a lot as well, p-robably more so but I think if Manny is still capable of fighting at elite level this will be a very good fight. I think for at least 6-8 rounds the fight would be in the balance then its likely that Floyd would have completely adapted then its up to Manny to adapt and that would be the decider (likely Floyd controls but you never know).


----------



## Brauer

The Manny Pacquiao - Floyd Mayweather fight will end up as the boxing equivalent of the Cold War.

I guess Marquez would be Afghanistan :lol:


----------



## Chatty

MrJotatp4p said:


> Well thought out post and I respect your opinion but I respectfully have to disagree.
> 
> Manny vs Floyd would be a 9-3, 8-4 kind of fight for Floyd.
> 
> First thing first.
> 1) Manny doesn't throw a jab to trouble Floyd or make him think of what's next and that is bad for Manny bc Floyd has an all time great right hand that varies from straight, hook and straight to the body.
> 
> 2) Marquez troubled Manny with his movement and Floyd has faster feet, better foot work that Marquez and Manny and he can match Manny in foot speed and hand speed.
> 
> 3) Floyd knows how to use his height and reach to his advantage and he would control the range against Manny and limit his punch output.
> 
> Now I could go on forever but I will hold off for now and leave you with this.
> 
> Everyone always talks about Manny's offense when it comes to him facing Floyd. Manny is damn good offensively but the problem is people never talk about Floyd's offense and how Manny can handle that.
> 
> We know that Floyd can do several things to limit his opponents offense. Floyd can move his feet and stay out of range, shove you, tie you up, feint, jab to the pit of the stomach, push off with the elbow and several other old school tricks. He would out muscle Manny on the inside.
> 
> *Now tell me what can Manny do to contain Floyd's offense. Floyd will jab him high and low, throw right hands from all kinds of angles. Hook to the body, throw uppercuts and adjust on the fly offensively. Floyd would dominate Manny in my opinion and would have 3 yrs ago as well.*


I don't think he would have dominated him 3 years ago and would say that Manny had the best chance of anybody (who could have fought him) to have beaten him at that time. Floyds a control freak and would have likely worked Manny out eventually but I think he would have a very tough time early int he fight as Manny would be coming in from angles he couldn't control.

Floyd tends to shell up under serious pressure and he would lose rounds doing this, he would have success during them rounds of course as he is that good but really to take Manny of his game you have to be willing to eat shots (Marquez ate a lot and Morales took his fair share as well), if you shell up, he'll just come in and out throwing shots up and down on you so that wouldn't be effective as it was against say Oscar or Ortiz.

Floyd would land some big clean shots throughout though, no doubt about that, hed be able to time him coming in but for those one or two shots Floyd throws he's still gonna get hit one or two times back just die to the amount of shots Manny would throw.

I really think these two would have had great chemistry though. It's probably too late for it to be a great fight now as Manny has slowed a little, his stamina isn't what it was over 12 and he is technically better (which for him makes him worse seemingly) so he doesn't come at crazy angles at much these days. He'd be a lot easier for Floyd to suss and control now than he would have been.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Chatty said:


> I don't think he would have dominated him 3 years ago and would say that Manny had the best chance of anybody (who could have fought him) to have beaten him at that time. Floyds a control freak and would have likely worked Manny out eventually but I think he would have a very tough time early int he fight as Manny would be coming in from angles he couldn't control.
> 
> Floyd tends to shell up under serious pressure and he would lose rounds doing this, he would have success during them rounds of course as he is that good but really to take Manny of his game you have to be willing to eat shots (Marquez ate a lot and Morales took his fair share as well), if you shell up, he'll just come in and out throwing shots up and down on you so that wouldn't be effective as it was against say Oscar or Ortiz.
> 
> Floyd would land some big clean shots throughout though, no doubt about that, hed be able to time him coming in but for those one or two shots Floyd throws he's still gonna get hit one or two times back just die to the amount of shots Manny would throw.
> 
> I really think these two would have had great chemistry though. It's probably too late for it to be a great fight now as Manny has slowed a little, his stamina isn't what it was over 12 and he is technically better (which for him makes him worse seemingly) so he doesn't come at crazy angles at much these days. He'd be a lot easier for Floyd to suss and control now than he would have been.


I see your point but here is the first thing that Floyd could have done to control Manny from 3 yrs ago. Jab his ass. Marquez limited Manny's punch out put by just taking small steps back and with Manny not being able to cut off the ring he would be lost against Floyd. Notice how Manny walks in straight lines trying to catch up to his opponent giving him movement. The range that Floyd would control would be very important. I'm sorry but Manny isn't controlling the range against Floyd without a jab. Too bad this fight didn't happen bc one thing we know is that Manny would have put it all on the line and Floyd would have as well and it would have been great for everyone to see even though after 6 rounds everyone would know that Manny needs a knockout to win.


----------



## Chatty

MrJotatp4p said:


> I see your point but here is the first thing that Floyd could have done to control Manny from 3 yrs ago. Jab his ass. Marquez limited Manny's punch out put by just taking small steps back and with Manny not being able to cut off the ring he would be lost against Floyd. Notice how Manny walks in straight lines trying to catch up to his opponent giving him movement. The range that Floyd would control would be very important. I'm sorry but Manny isn't controlling the range against Floyd without a jab. Too bad this fight didn't happen bc one thing we know is that Manny would have put it all on the line and Floyd would have as well and it would have been great for everyone to see even though after 6 rounds everyone would know that Manny needs a knockout to win.


Marquez limited Mannys punch output but still got hit as much as he landed himself, sometimes still more so. Floyd would probably do a better job of it as he is faster and a little smarter but he would still get hit. The jab could work a little for Floyd as well but you can't jab from certain angles so he is getting hit regardless of what he does.

Floyd has a decent chin though and isn't going to walk onto a huge shot so I wouldn't expect him to eat punches that led him into serious trouble but at the same time due to his own very small output and Manny's extremely large output I think it would be close going into the last four.

Floyd would likely land the cleaner impactful shots and Manny would likely land more throughout the fight. Those fights can tend to divide opinion, I think Floyd could take the last rounds decisively to make it clean but I don't think he's having an easy night at all.


----------



## Uncle Rico

Well said. The "JMM handled Pac so imagine what Floyd would do" notion is way too simplistic. The 2008-10 Pac was the closest fighter you were ever going to get to beat Floyd. The footwork, angles and volume punching would have made things interesting.


----------



## ATrillionaire

I may be in the minority, but I think Pac is the same fighter now that he was 4-5 years ago. He'll continue to destroy come forward fighters as he always has.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Uncle Rico said:


> Well said. The "JMM handled Pac so imagine what Floyd would do" notion is way too simplistic. The 2008-10 Pac was the closest fighter you were ever going to get to beat Floyd. The footwork, angles and volume punching would have made things interesting.


The foot work is wrong. Manny doesn't have great foot work. He has great Foot Speed and I think a lot of people get those two things mixed up. Floyd could match him foot speed and has greater foot work and as for the volume punching that would have been limited. Floyd brings everyones punch out put down and would have done the same to Manny. I think it would have looked similar to Manny vs Marquez 3 but with Floyd landing more shots and Manny looking a bit more confused.

I also think by the 6th round casual fans would be booing bc Manny wouldn't have been throwing and landing 4 and 5 punch combinations and getting tied up and out worked on the inside.


----------



## Bogotazo

I thought Bradley was the most stylistically similar fighter to Floyd, more-so than Marquez. I'll give my thoughts on this in a bit after taking a closer look at your write up. But Pac fighting a lazy fight and still winning a majority of rounds, when Bradley was using pretty much the same tactics he used against JMM, shows there are some parallels that could suggest it won't be as one-sided as people now think.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Bogotazo said:


> I thought Bradley was the most stylistically similar fighter to Floyd, more-so than Marquez. I'll give my thoughts on this in a bit after taking a closer look at your write up. But Pac fighting a lazy fight and still winning a majority of rounds, when Bradley was using pretty much the same tactics he used against JMM, shows there are some parallels that could suggest it won't be as one-sided as people now think.


You thought wrong then.


----------



## Bogotazo

MrJotatp4p said:


> You thought wrong then.


Who in the division uses tactics more similar to Floyd than Timmy does? Not Juan.


----------



## Uncle Rico

MrJotatp4p said:


> The foot work is wrong. Manny doesn't have great foot work. He has great Foot Speed and I think a lot of people get those two things mixed up. Floyd could match him foot speed and has greater foot work and as for the volume punching that would have been limited. Floyd brings everyones punch out put down and would have done the same to Manny. I think it would have looked similar to Manny vs Marquez 3 but with Floyd landing more shots and Manny looking a bit more confused.
> 
> I also think by the 6th round casual fans would be booing bc Manny wouldn't have been throwing and landing 4 and 5 punch combinations and getting tied up and out worked on the inside.


Footwork in regards to stepping around defences/opponents (creating those angles) and simultaneously getting his shots off. That was always one of Manny's greatest qualities - maintaining punching power/speed even when his feet weren't settled. He carved up so many fighters with this style - especially those with static defences or moving back in straight lines.

It's also worth mentioning that Manny wasn't deterred by pot-shotting. He was tamed by aggressive, counterpunching combinations - as proven by Morales and JMM.


----------



## turbotime

Kid Cuba said:


> Mayweather has had a deal with Showtime since the Guerrero fight. What would go differently if he fights Pacquiao?


HBO and Showtime would be doing a double feature on both networks which means less money fo Floyd and GBP. People overrate the shit out of how much it would make. Its not 2009 and it'a not an in house fight.


----------



## turbotime

It'd be about as competitive as Mayweather/Khan. Nicks some rounds here and there with Floyd neve in danger of losing.


----------



## Jack Presscot

Boxing Fanatic said:


> hyping floyds name as he usually does when hes about to fight again :rolleyes


All the Floyd fanboys get all excited when Manny Pacquiao even blows a fart. Well, at this point its out of the hands of "TMT" whatever that is, or Leonard Ellerbe or even Richard Schaefer. The Showtime Executives and CEOs all own the chain that is around the neck of Kunta Mayweather. And if they see enough $$$ behind a Pacquiao Superfight, they will, to the horror of Leonard Ellerbe, Uncle Roger, Floyd Joy Sr, and even Justin Beiber, force the fight down the throat of Floyd Jr. and TMT the way Ike Ibeabuchhi forced his organ down the throat of that prostitute that he is now serving life for. Especially if Pacquiao gets the KO next month. :smile


----------



## ATrillionaire

Bogotazo said:


> Who in the division uses tactics more similar to Floyd than Timmy does? Not Juan.


Honestly, probably the Mosley that fought Pac. Mosley kept distance brilliantly. Obviously he wasn't able to return fire, but I doubt Floyd would share that problem.


----------



## Bogotazo

ATrillionaire said:


> Honestly, probably the Mosley that fought Pac. Mosley kept distance brilliantly. Obviously he wasn't able to return fire, but I doubt Floyd would share that problem.


Mosley was turning Pac toward his left like Nazim instructed, off of the JMM blueprint, what made me realize JMM had a shot in the third fight, but Floyd predominantly moves towards his right to set up shots.


----------



## bjl12

gander tasco said:


> well what can he do? As usual Pac shows interest in the fight whereas Floyd makes more excuses for it not to happen. Although I don't care to see it anymore, Pac is still Floyd's biggest payday, and it's still the most interesting fight out there. Floyd continues to be and always has been the major roadblock.


----------



## turbotime

bjl12 said:


>


:rofl atsch :rofl


----------



## bjl12

TFG said:


> It's always annoying to hear Manny talk about Floyd, as quite frankly, he has no idea what he is talking about. He loves to act as if there's no barriers of entry, he loves to act as if Bob Arum doesn't completely control him. Not only do they fight for different promoters who won't fight each other, they fight exclusively on different networks. It's a fight that's not going to get made. Lil Manny has always thought it was easy to just nod along, but in reality, his opinion can't really be taken seriously.
> 
> The best chance this fight EVER had of happening was when he initially turned down the drugs test. After that it was always going to be near on impossible. Arum was pissed off, Floyd was pissed off, the relationship worsened and the chances of seeing them in the ring diminished considerably. If he'd of agreed to what he agrees to now, back then, they'd have already fought. Now there is just way too many barriers to overcome.


This is really the only relevant information...especially the 2nd paragraph. The fight's not going to happen. Leave it alone.


----------



## bjl12

Bogotazo said:


> Who in the division uses tactics more similar to Floyd than Timmy does? Not Juan.


But Tim's not really similar to Floyd at all. Just because he's black and he moves doesn't mean he's similar to Floyd. The two fighters are on different levels and they're approach to the fight is very different. Very different.


----------



## Bogotazo

turbotime said:


> HBO and Showtime would be doing a double feature on both networks which means less money fo Floyd and GBP. People overrate the shit out of how much it would make. Its not 2009 and it'a not an in house fight.


Eventually it would go to one network. But even then, there would be too many hands in the pot, as Merchant said. Let's say one network takes the fight, you still have TR and GBP splitting the promotion, you have Pac and Floyd splitting 60-40 or something, the max either man can get it won't be anything they haven't made over the course of 2 or 3 fights in which they've been the A-Side.


----------



## ATrillionaire

Bogotazo said:


> Mosley was turning Pac toward his left like Nazim instructed, off of the JMM blueprint, what made me realize JMM had a shot in the third fight, but Floyd predominantly moves towards his right to set up shots.


That's not gonna matter IMO. I'm just saying that Mosley kept Pac at arms length much of their fight, and I see Floyd doing the same thing.


----------



## Bogotazo

bjl12 said:


> But Tim's not really similar to Floyd at all. Just because he's black and he moves doesn't mean he's similar to Floyd. The two fighters are on different levels and they're approach to the fight is very different. Very different.


It's clearly more than just being black and showing movement. When in boxing mode, Bradley often sports a low left hand and a tucked chin and shoots quick consecutive jabs from the hip; he scores with quick counter hooks and lead straight rights before ducking out to his side; the way he traverses the perimeter of the ring, simply walking over to maintain distance, is very Floyd-like; he has good straight punches to the body; he does this all with quick hands. They're not identical of course, but Bradley's counter-punching is no doubt modeled at the very least in part after Floyd's.



ATrillionaire said:


> That's not gonna matter IMO. I'm just saying that Mosley kept Pac at arms length much of their fight, and I see Floyd doing the same thing.


Right, and I simply said why I disagreed (partly), he turned Pac in a way Floyd doesn't turn southpaws .


----------



## puweyxil

No debate here. Floyd stops Manny in the mid rounds.


----------



## turbotime

Bogotazo said:


> Eventually it would go to one network. But even then, there would be too many hands in the pot, as Merchant said. Let's say one network takes the fight, you still have TR and GBP splitting the promotion, you have Pac and Floyd splitting 60-40 or something, the max either man can get it won't be anything they haven't made over the course of 2 or 3 fights in which they've been the A-Side.


Are you sure? There is no way in hell either network misses out on that fight (see Showtime/HBO for Tyson/Lewis)

Hell, the only reason Oscar was able to make so much against Floyd (still the highest purse ever :yep ) Was because he was the A Side, he was the promoter, it was on one network, and he dictated it all.

It numbs my mind when people say "Well these guys lost out on hundreds of millions" atsch


----------



## ATrillionaire

Tim has to punch with Manny because their reach is similar. Floyd has really long arms. The fights wouldn't even come close to looking similar


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Floyd's more than capable of sticking and moving these days. emmanuel would look silly being unable to fire at a moving target

Moving towards your right against a lefty works if you control distance well


----------



## randomwalk

Anyone notice in the Ruslan-Alvarado fight how Roach had Ruslan pivot Alvarado when he was in his shell and throw the left hook? I've always thought Floyd is vunerable to the same move where you end up on the outside of his left shoulder. Ortiz landed a little jab when he ended up in that position and Zab landed some hard straight lefts by moving to his right after jabbing. Also look at Roy Jones vs. James Toney. Jones ended up behind Toney's lead left shoulder and hooked him to death. I know the dynamics are different for a left hook vs. a straight left but believe Roach is well aware of this and Manny could exploit the same opening.


----------



## PBFred

55/45 and 60/40 for Mayweather is unrealistic if they are serious. Plus, didn't Pac say he wouldn't fight in the US moving forward?

75/25, MGM Grand, Showtime. Otherwise, not worth Floyd's time.


----------



## Bogotazo

turbotime said:


> Are you sure? There is no way in hell either network misses out on that fight (see Showtime/HBO for Tyson/Lewis)
> 
> Hell, the only reason Oscar was able to make so much against Floyd (still the highest purse ever :yep ) Was because he was the A Side, he was the promoter, it was on one network, and he dictated it all.
> 
> It numbs my mind when people say "Well these guys lost out on hundreds of millions" atsch


Well it depends on their contracts, namely Manny's with HBO. Is it yearly? I think Arum might see more in it for TR if they go to just Showtime. Floyd literally can't go to HBO until a few years unless there's some other clause in his contract.


----------



## puweyxil

Honestly, I think Floyd would have put on a Gatti esque beating on Pac.


----------



## turbotime

Bogotazo said:


> Well it depends on their contracts, namely Manny's with HBO. Is it yearly? I think Arum might see more in it for TR if they go to just Showtime. Floyd literally can't go to HBO until a few years unless there's some other clause in his contract.


I honestly have no idea what kind of deal Manny has with HBO. I'm still surprised to this day that he had that Mosley fight on Showtime. He had to have been a free agent or something for that to happen, he either renewed it with HBO recently when he renewed his contract with TR or he goes fight by fight :conf


----------



## bballchump11

good post man :thumbsup

one thing I learned from the fight is Pacquiao is decent at throwing punches where his opponent's head is going when they're moving it. 









but I'll say this. He doesn't have to fight Pacquiao the same as Juan and Bradley because he's not 5'6 or 5'6 and a half like them. 
Floyd is 5'8 and has the reach of a guy who's 5'10 foot. He won't need to counter in combinations like Juan did because he's very accurate. Plus Floyd can adjust. If his potshots aren't connecting, he'll throw 3 punches to land 1.

Floyd would keep his distance the whole fight with his footwork and jab and he'd counter Pacquiao with his check hook and right hand anytime and tried to cross noman's land


----------



## Divi253

I think Floyd controls distance better, has a longer reach to do so, doesn't mind tying up after a pot-shot and pushing off with his forearm, and has the better footwork to keep Manny off balance, which I think ultimately leads to a Floyd UD.


----------



## bballchump11

Manny may not actually have a contract with HBO. I know Floyd didn't have one with them


----------



## Bogotazo

turbotime said:


> I honestly have no idea what kind of deal Manny has with HBO. I'm still surprised to this day that he had that Mosley fight on Showtime. He had to have been a free agent or something for that to happen, he either renewed it with HBO recently when he renewed his contract with TR or he goes fight by fight :conf


You know I think it's fight by fight. I remember Bob saying he was bidding between the two companies back and forth.

I'd hate for this fight to be commented on by Bernstein and the Showtime crew though. I appreciate their objectivity, but the production level just pales in comparison. I want to hear Merchant say some dramatic nonsensical before-the-bell-rings line, I want to hear Lampley scream about how they're the two best fighters of their generation and how one of them landed something they didn't, I want to hear Kellerman point out the subplots of the fight, and RJJ talk about the punches that matter.


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> You know I think it's fight by fight. I remember Bob saying he was bidding between the two companies back and forth.
> 
> I'd hate for this fight to be commented on by Bernstein and the Showtime crew though. I appreciate their objectivity, but the production level just pales in comparison. I want to hear Merchant say some dramatic nonsensical before-the-bell-rings line, I want to hear Lampley scream about how they're the two best fighters of their generation and how one of them landed something they didn't, I want to hear Kellerman point out the subplots of the fight, and RJJ talk about the punches that matter.


oh man good point. That's why I used to love HBO's commentary. They'd always add so much excitement to fights and they production and buildup was and still is top notch.

Now the commentary is annoying though. All Kellerman and Lampley can talk about is how 1 fighter isn't taking risks or how the fight isn't entertaining :-(


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> oh man good point. That's why I used to love HBO's commentary. They'd always add so much excitement to fights and they production and buildup was and still is top notch.
> 
> Now the commentary is annoying though. All Kellerman and Lampley can talk about is how 1 fighter isn't taking risks or how the fight isn't entertaining :-(


I get the sense they're always bored with the fight they're watching or something. The commentary is weird these days.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

emmanuel is one of the few guys out there who can stylistically force Floyd to KO him imo. Floyd would be more likely to oblige him on that seeing as how JUAN recently clapped him

People used to imagine what Floyd would do based off what JUAN did, but it's better to base it off a mixture of Morales I and JUAN.

Floyd like Morales has a lanky body that's great for firing straight punches. Floyd would use the jab and str8 downstairs similar to Erik. Floyd is also comfortable leading against lefties, so he can mix it up between countering and leading Erik style.

The JUAN similarities come in because they both control emmanuel's volume. Then Floyd is careful wheres Morales is reckless as fuck


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> I get the sense they're always bored with the fight they're watching or something. The commentary is weird these days.


yeah Bradley/Marqeuz, Terence Crawford, Gamboa and I'm sure in more fights, it was all the same thing.

Even in Alvarado's fight, I heard Lampley say he wasn't taking as much risks as he was vs Rios.


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> yeah Bradley/Marqeuz, Terence Crawford, Gamboa and I'm sure in more fights, it was all the same thing.
> 
> Even in Alvarado's fight, I heard Lampley say he wasn't taking as much risks as he was vs Rios.


It's not like them. They have their flaws but it's like they don't love the sport anymore. I think the feeling of magic might be gone from their jobs because they haven't been calling many important fights lately and all of the significant ones for the young guns have been happening on Showtime.


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> good post man :thumbsup
> 
> one thing I learned from the fight is Pacquiao is decent at throwing punches where his opponent's head is going when they're moving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I'll say this. He doesn't have to fight Pacquiao the same as Juan and Bradley because he's not 5'6 or 5'6 and a half like them.
> Floyd is 5'8 and has the reach of a guy who's 5'10 foot. He won't need to counter in combinations like Juan did because he's very accurate. Plus Floyd can adjust. If his potshots aren't connecting, he'll throw 3 punches to land 1.
> 
> Floyd would keep his distance the whole fight with his footwork and jab and he'd counter Pacquiao with his check hook and right hand anytime and tried to cross noman's land


You bastard, you stole my point with that first GIF :lol: Bradle was making him miss and then Pac adjusted his aim.

I can't go into depth now but I'll say it's easier for Floyd to outbox fighters who rely on their right hand so he can paw it down and move towards his right while setting up his straight without worrying about any lead straight lefts he can see coming anyway.


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> It's not like them. They have their flaws but it's like they don't love the sport anymore. I think the feeling of magic might be gone from their jobs because they haven't been calling many important fights lately and all of the significant ones for the young guns have been happening on Showtime.


yeah I feel u on that. especially Lampley. He just seems so bitter and it feels more like a job to him now than a passion. I wish Emmanuel Steward was still here. He'd make a big difference


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I feel u on that. especially Lampley. He just seems so bitter and it feels more like a job to him now than a passion. I wish Emmanuel Steward was still here. He'd make a big difference


Every time I hear Emmanuel I get all sad. Or when Lampley goes "our expert analyst" I expect to hear Emmanuel's voice.


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> You bastard, you stole my point with that first GIF :lol: Bradle was making him miss and then Pac adjusted his aim.
> 
> I can't go into depth now but I'll say it's easier for Floyd to outbox fighters who rely on their right hand so he can paw it down and move towards his right while setting up his straight without worrying about any lead straight lefts he can see coming anyway.


:lol: well it must be a good point if we both came here to mention it.

and I do think Floyd would neutralize Pacquiao's right hand a lot in this fight with him hooking over his jab and countering his jab with his right hand. Pacquiao would become very left hand heavy deep in the fight, but he's more equipped to do that than Floyd's previous southpaw opponents :good


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: well it must be a good point if we both came here to mention it.
> 
> and I do think Floyd would neutralize Pacquiao's right hand a lot in this fight with him hooking over his jab and countering his jab with his right hand. Pacquiao would become very left hand heavy deep in the fight, but he's more equipped to do that than Floyd's previous southpaw opponents :good


Right, Floyd is an ace at shutting down a southpaw's right. He shut down Judah with hard left hooks over the right jab (though he pressured Judah which is another question). Pac is better off throwing it in combination and feinting it than depending on it. But he doesn't paw with it, which works for him. Ortiz and Guerrero tried playing that game with Floyd, he just shut them down and made them look like toddlers playing paddy cake.


----------



## turbotime

HBO has been bad for years, and now that I've mentioned the blue lights it makes me even more mad and it irritates me :lol:

When HBO did it up real big you just KNEW it was a big fight. They'd have guest commentators, I remember they'd have Jim Brown up in the booth, and interview different fighters before and in between fights. Even Merchant became unbearable by around 2010 or so.

I've begun to warm to Showtime because I really like Bernstein and their production is simple and they seem to enjoy their events. Lampley is phoning his performances in nowadays. :cry


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> Every time I hear Emmanuel I get all sad. Or when Lampley goes "our expert analyst" I expect to hear Emmanuel's voice.


yeah I miss Steward a lot :verysad


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> Right, Floyd is an ace at shutting down a southpaw's right. He shut down Judah with hard left hooks over the right jab (though he pressured Judah which is another question). Pac is better off throwing it in combination and feinting it than depending on it. But he doesn't paw with it, which works for him. Ortiz and Guerrero tried playing that game with Floyd, he just shut them down and made them look like toddlers playing paddy cake.


yeah I agree entirely with that. Pacquiao shouldn't try to and in the past hasn't really looked to land the jab, but blind and distract you with it.

:lol: watching Floyd mind f*ck Ortiz's jab was funny. He literally landed 0 jabs according to compubox


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

Didn't read the thread, and I'm sure it's already been said: Bradley is no Mayweather.


----------



## MGS

Kid Cuba said:


> I'd still pay to see it tbh.


same here :yep


----------



## MGS

bballchump11 said:


> how are what?


don't forget this one :smile


----------



## Divi253

Signed to Arum until end of 2014, claims he still wants a Floyd fight. :lol: 

Pac + Arum = No Floyd fight... What happened to the stadium? What about Pac not fighting in the US again? :lol:


----------



## bballchump11

MGS said:


> don't forget this one :smile


:yep


----------



## turbotime

Viloria is American :nono


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I agree entirely with that. Pacquiao shouldn't try to and in the past hasn't really looked to land the jab, but blind and distract you with it.
> 
> :lol: watching Floyd mind f*ck Ortiz's jab was funny. He literally landed 0 jabs according to compubox


Ortiz jab sucks major AZZ for a converted righty



Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Didn't read the thread, and I'm sure it's already been said: Bradley is no Mayweather.


Yep it took Timmeh about 9 roundz to figure out emmanuel

Floyd has you completely cracked within 2, maybe 3 tops


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Not sure if this has been mentioned but Floyd is the master at boxing "tall". There's additional distance in cross stance matches.

Timmeh had his distance compromised many times which led to him getting socked at mid-range


----------



## TFG

I've always thought Pacquiao could win a few rounds, but he never had the ability to dethrone Floyd, not then, not now. 

As others have said, the jab is key. People are finally starting to recognize that Floyd has one of the best jabs in boxing. For me, it's an ATG jab. That's not just the speed of it, it's the timing, the accuracy, the range. You very rarely see a fighter landing jabs as often and as easily as Floyd does. Just take a look at the Canelo fight, he was landing it whenever he wanted to. Trout on the other hand was missing with his own jab quite a lot against Canelo. Pacquiao only really uses his jab to hide the left hand and to create momentum for him self, but Mayweather is a master of distance, he wouldn't let Pacquiao be in range for that left hand. As a result you would see Pacquiao feinting and stumbling quite a lot, which is what he does when fighters move away from him. We have seen Pac use the jab to draw fighters in and as a catalyst for his counter punching, but he's not going to entice Mayweather to overcommit like he was able to with Margarito, Cotto etc. 

I could envisage Floyd countering that jab with lots of his own jabs and half left hooks, that would instantly begin to kill Pacquioa's forward momentum and stop him from being able to launch an onslaught on Floyd. It all comes from the jab, it would neutralize that activity and slow him down. Then Mayweather would begin to start sticking the jab into his face and following up with the right hand, just like you saw in the Victor Ortiz GIF. I could also see him slipping to the left and countering the jab with the right hand, which he did to Ortiz quite a bit. It's also the move that famously knocked Pac cold against Marquez. He overcommits with the jabs regularly, and Floyd would most definitely capitalize on that. 

Manny's best chance would be to force Floyd to feint and duck, then follow up with the straight left hand and try to catch him off guard. Mayweather is at his most vulnerable when he reacts to the feints and then steps backwards, he doesn't quite have his bearings at that point and often goes back in a straight lines and squares up on the ropes. However, in order to do this, Pac would need a degree of control over Floyd, which I couldn't see happening. I think the constant jabs and rights hands would disrupt his rhythm too much. It would all just be too here and there for Manny, in order to win he'd need to pin Floyd down and control him, moments of small success won't win him the fight.


----------



## dodong

Jack Presscot said:


> All the Floyd fanboys get all excited when Manny Pacquiao even blows a fart. Well, at this point its out of the hands of "TMT" whatever that is, or Leonard Ellerbe or even Richard Schaefer. The Showtime Executives and CEOs all own the chain that is around the neck of Kunta Mayweather. And if they see enough $$$ behind a Pacquiao Superfight, they will, to the horror of Leonard Ellerbe, Uncle Roger, Floyd Joy Sr, and even Justin Beiber, force the fight down the throat of Floyd Jr. and TMT the way Ike Ibeabuchhi forced his organ down the throat of that prostitute that he is now serving life for. Especially if Pacquiao gets the KO next month. :smile


:think......interesting.


----------



## dodong

floyd knows it and all you need as proof is that "i'm a rich coward" rant.


----------



## tommygun711

don't know if anyone's mentioned it but Pac's left hand to the body would be open to Floyd all night. It would be a huge factor imo.


----------



## Pimp C

PBF's reach and his ability to control distance is what would win him this fight IMO. Pac has short arms is very reckless he comes in off balanced against guys all the time. He would have to really over extend himself against PBF which would be bad news. I see him getting caught multiple times when doing this. He won't be able to mount a successful attack against PBF because PBF will control the distance too well against him. That combined with the reach advantage will spell his doom in a very frustrating fight for Pac.


----------



## Leftsmash

Jack Presscot said:


> All the Floyd fanboys get all excited when Manny Pacquiao even blows a fart. Well, at this point its out of the hands of "TMT" whatever that is, or Leonard Ellerbe or even Richard Schaefer. The Showtime Executives and CEOs all own the chain that is around the neck of Kunta Mayweather. And if they see enough $$$ behind a Pacquiao Superfight, they will, to the horror of Leonard Ellerbe, Uncle Roger, Floyd Joy Sr, and even Justin Beiber, force the fight down the throat of Floyd Jr. and TMT the way Ike Ibeabuchhi forced his organ down the throat of that prostitute that he is now serving life for. Especially if Pacquiao gets the KO next month. :smile


Rios is knocking Pac out.


----------



## tezel8764

*Floyd via KO.*


----------



## Zopilote

tezel8764 said:


> *Floyd via KO.*


That gif never gets old. :deal


----------



## Bogotazo

I love that GIF, but Floyd is not a fighter who torques his body downward while getting outside lead foot positioning and slipping leftward of the southpaw jab and arcs and overhand right like that. Nor is he short enough to dip so low and make Pac aim low with his right hook.


----------



## Carpe Diem

Bogotazo said:


> Who in the division uses tactics more similar to Floyd than Timmy does? Not Juan.


He does use some similar tactics like Floyd, but the way he fought against Manny didn't really indicated how Floyd would have fight Manny. I think in the last few rounds, he fought with a bit more composure and calmness and was able to won most of those last rounds against Manny, but throughout the fight he fought very sloppy and couldn't timed Manny's rhythm. Bradley likes to throw wide and sloppy punches at short range when he gets hit.


----------



## Bogotazo

Carpe Diem said:


> He does use some similar tactics like Floyd, but the way he fought against Manny didn't really indicated how Floyd would have fight Manny. I think in the last few rounds, he fought a with a bit more composure and calmness and was able to won most of those last rounds against Manny, but throughout the fight he fought very sloppy and couldn't timed Manny's rhythm. Bradley likes to throw wide and sloppy punches at short range when he gets hit.


That's the biggest difference. Bradley gets wide and aggressive if he can't sustain a circling, measuring-jab + lead and counter pace.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Carpe Diem said:


> He does use some similar tactics like Floyd, but the way he fought against Manny didn't really indicated how Floyd would have fight Manny. I think in the last few rounds, he fought a with a bit more composure and calmness and was able to won most of those last rounds against Manny, but throughout the fight he fought very sloppy and couldn't timed Manny's rhythm. Bradley likes to throw wide and sloppy punches at short range when he gets hit.


i think that's the idea bro, pac's unorthodox approach gives anyone a tough time to figure him out floyd or not floyd.


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> I love that GIF, but Floyd is not a fighter who torques his body downward while getting outside lead foot positioning and slipping leftward of the southpaw jab and arcs and overhand right like that. Nor is he short enough to dip so low and make Pac aim low with his right hook.


It doesn't have to be the same exact technique on the punch :hey


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

tommygun711 said:


> don't know if anyone's mentioned it but Pac's left hand to the body would be open to Floyd all night. It would be a huge factor imo.


are you saying Floyd would spam jabs to the body or emmanuel would try left hands to the body


----------



## tommygun711

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> are you saying Floyd would spam jabs to the body or emmanuel would try left hands to the body


The latter, but Floyd would probably use the left jab to the body to offset Pac's rhythm.


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> It doesn't have to be the same exact technique on the punch :hey


I know I know


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

tommygun711 said:


> The latter, but Floyd would probably use the left jab to the body to offset Pac's rhythm.


Floyd would right hand to the body that bitch. See Morales fight.

no one save that Thai guy who body shot KO'd emmanuel has ever raped emmanuel's body that bad. Erik pulled it off with straights downstairs, something Floyd is great at


----------



## KWilson71

reading this thread and the comments made me want to see Pac/Mayweather again :bbb


----------



## Zopilote

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd would right hand to the body that bitch. See Morales fight.
> 
> no one save that Thai guy who body shot KO'd emmanuel has ever raped emmanuel's body that bad. Erik pulled it off with straights downstairs, something Floyd is great at


I don't know Leon...I think JMM has had his way with Emmanuel's body as well...and in all of his 4 fights with him too.


----------



## bald_head_slick

Bradley had broken feet and Pac couldn't hit him. Yeah, he did better than Marquez. :rofl


----------



## tliang1000

r1p00pk said:


> Before any of you read and judge my bias and such i still believe mayweather wins, But i do see a possible potential cotto esque outcome where pacquiao can win 2 clear rounds or possibly even 3 and another 2 competetive rounds that you could possibly give to either guy till mayweather figures him out and its the end from then on.
> 
> From my opinion since that Marquez lost officially to bradley , or if you guys don't believe he lost, he didnt do quite well against Bradley as Pacquiao did, which could indicate that style wise he matches up with mayweather better than most of us like to believe. If you think about, the way he fought Marquez, an aggressive counter puncher going up against an aggressive offensive fighter that throws many punches, it's seems simple as to what would happen but in reality, it took juan 4 fights to knock pacquiao out and a 3rd one to (again imo) outbox pacquiao. Lets face it the Marquez went through hell the first two times whether you believe he won or not just to finally get a win in the majority of peoples eyes. Heck if we put it in the perspective that both trainers had really influenced the outcome of the 4th fight. Had roach not asked manny to really go for the knock out , would we even have gotten that knockout? If marquez had just done what he did in the 3rd fight then he wouldn't have went through hell and back again for the 4th fight. Marquez was still quite aggressive in the 3rd fight but not like the 4th. Pacquiao losing twice, with the first 2 fights going either way, there's no shame in that. Its pretty clear that the smarter fighter gets the advantage in the rematches. I think people are underrating this guy who happens to be an all time great of this era.
> 
> Now for Bradley, im in no way saying he fights anything like mayweather, his counterpunchers aren't as good, his power didnt catch pacquiao's respect. While i'm sure mayweather could get even canelo's respect, he for sure can get pac's. Someone correct me if i'm wrong but i havn't really seen Pacquiao go up against guys who could really box well and fight defensively. Bradley is a pretty good counterpuncher, he can box, he can move, he's good defensively. Only times he was really in trouble were against Holt and Providnikov. He's no mayweather but he's done pretty damn well and looked impressive against marquez. I've never underrated someone so much from when i first saw him against pacquiao. Yet (again imo) I thought Pacquiao looked, bored, uninterested and yet he was able to really make it look easy against bradley.
> 
> Now if we compare Juan to floyd, Marquez likes to counter in combinations. Everytime he made Pacquiao miss, or even when he got hit, he countered back with big shots and sometimes in combination. For ever punch pacquiao threw, marquez would counter it. Now if we look what could possibly happen against floyd and judging from his past fights. Floyd will make guys pay yes, but he'll also try and make guys miss rather than counter all the time. When Bradley fought pacquiao, he would throw counters, but he would also try to be defensive by using headmovement and footwork. Pacquiao misses but he's constantly going for it, throwing 5 punches at a time till he finally hits bradley. He's not so hesitant, he just keeps on trying anyway because he knows he's only going to be taking one punch or he'll miss. He isn't taking multiple punches back from Marquez which is what i believe made him much more vulnerable.
> 
> Now here are the two main things that could trouble floyd about pacquiao. Pacquiao's skill level, whether you like it or not he's an ATG and i believe he's proved it along with his skill is his unorthodox style. Floyd has fought guys with an unorthodox style and eventually figured them out like usual but he hasn't fought one with skills like pacquiao. From the looks of it, he has a very awkward looking style that works well for him. I'd also like to add that pac is a southpaw, this doesnt mean too much but he's an atg southpaw with an awkward style.
> 
> On the flip side, i could be very much wrong, looking back at the mosley fight, no offense to mosley but for much of the fight he seemed at times to be running and yet he was able to frustrate pacquiao and make him miss although he still had been pretty clearly beaten pacquiao didnt look spectacular. Floyd has some amazing movement, and we all know pacquiao has the tendency to follow guys around the ring. Although i think it's because he's constantly trying to step on the outside to be in position to punch, it's still a clear flaw that could be fixed.
> 
> *Will add more if i feel like it, sorry if my grammar is bad, i didnt bother to edit or reread.
> @*Bogotazo* thoughts?


Floyd >>>> JMM i'm sorry.

Floyd vs Manny would be one sided. Quit fooling yourselves. They are not even in the same class.

Class A: JMM, Bradley, Pac.
Class above the rest: Floyd.


----------



## Bogotazo

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd >>>> JMM i'm sorry.
> 
> Floyd vs Manny would be one sided. Quit fooling yourselves. They are not even in the same class.
> 
> Class A: JMM, Bradley, Pac.
> Class above the rest: Floyd.


It's about styles. Forrest is better than Mayorga, Barrera is better than Jones, nothing is guaranteed and triangle theory is the last thing you should rest on. JMM and Floyd approach southpaws completely differently. You can make an argument with how Floyd fights but "Floyd >> JMM" means nothing.


----------



## Sister Sledge

Timmeh fights nothing like Floyd. PBF is 2 inches taller with longer arms and much better ring generalship. PBF wouldn't be able to get his combos off against Floyd. I believe Floyd would also use Manny's offensive style against him the same way he used Hatton's own aggression against him. Manny is not a guy to back down when he gets hurt and may try to fight Floyd off of him if he gets hurt and walk into something. I think Floyd, in the latter stages of his career, has been setting down on his punches a lot more, and could possibly stop Pac.


----------



## tliang1000

The return of the pactards... I can sense it.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

KWilson71 said:


> reading this thread and the comments made me want to see Pac/Mayweather again :bbb





Sister Sledge said:


> Timmeh fights nothing like Floyd. PBF is 2 inches taller with longer arms and much better ring generalship. PBF wouldn't be able to get his combos off against Floyd. *I believe Floyd would also use Manny's offensive style against him the same way he used Hatton's own aggression against him. Manny is not a guy to back down when he gets hurt and may try to fight Floyd off of him if he gets hurt and walk into something. I think Floyd, in the latter stages of his career, has been setting down on his punches a lot more, and could possibly stop Pac.*


both of you have a point

Floyd hasn't shown us too much of his infamous:










in his last 3 fights. His opponents didn't have that reckless aggression to them

jab, check hook, and str8 to the body would all get in dat AZZ


----------



## Sister Sledge

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> both of you have a point
> 
> Floyd hasn't shown us too much of his infamous:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in his last 3 fights. His opponents didn't have that reckless aggression to them
> 
> jab, check hook, and str8 to the body would all get in dat AZZ


Cotto was very aggressive, and actually did quite well. But I think Cotto did well because he is heavy hands, and really went after Mayweather's body. Cotto eventually got caught with a great shot at the end.


----------



## bballchump11

Sister Sledge said:


> Cotto was very aggressive, and actually did quite well. But I think Cotto did well because he is heavy hands, and really went after Mayweather's body. Cotto eventually got caught with a great shot at the end.


Cotto came forward intelligent though


----------



## MGS

turbotime said:


> Viloria is American :nono


ethnicty bro, ethnicity


----------



## Sister Sledge

bballchump11 said:


> Cotto came forward intelligent though


Yes, he wasn't reckless. His aggression was controlled and worked very well. I don't think Pac could fight PBF as well as Cotto did, though. Pac is not as physically strong as Cotto, and you have to be strong to get PBF where he needs to be in order for you to succeed.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag

fact: pacquiao chose to never fight mayweather when he re signed with arum again and again


----------



## r1p00pk

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd >>>> JMM i'm sorry.
> 
> Floyd vs Manny would be one sided. Quit fooling yourselves. They are not even in the same class.
> 
> Class A: JMM, Bradley, Pac.
> Class above the rest: Floyd.


did you not read the beggining sentence? lol...


----------



## Abraham

I always thought, even when demand for the fight was sky high, that it would end up being anti-climactic. FMJ's style is absolute kryptonite to Pac's style. I think prime for prime, Pac could have troubled Mayweather just a bit for the first few rounds, then would have ended up getting his ass thoroughly schooled.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

*What Is A Reasonable Split For Floyd-emmanuel pacquiao Fight?*



Bogotazo said:


> Good, now both sides should except a reasonable split and we can get this show on the road.
> 
> Yeah you still want it. Don't lie.


bogo raises an interesting discussion. The last offer emmanuel got was $40mil. Then he went onto do a PPV flop with Timmeh and get KTFO by JUAN. Meanwhile Floyd did better than emmanuel ever has via Cotto(e) fight, had a flop with Guerrero, and set another PPV record, breaking Oscar's purse in the process. emmanuel may be able to do well in his next fight performance and PPV wise, but there's good reason to believe it won't live up to his Cotto(e) fight.

What do you consider a reasonable split? I don't think emmanuel will ever hear about no $40mil again. None of Floyd's recent opponents received even half of 40. *emmanuel was capped off at $30mil for his prior fight*


----------



## Vic

If the fight is held in USA, then Floyd deserves more money, no doubt.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Vic said:


> If the fight is held in USA, then Floyd deserves more money, no doubt.


don't forget Mexico either

Floyd has set records twice fighting a Mexi


----------



## Elliot

That is actually an interesting question.

I personally think with Mayweather you get the fight (and perhaps more importantly the purse) for what you bring to the table so Pac would still receive a large amount imo.


----------



## Elite

65 - 35. Maybe...


----------



## ChampionsForever

60-40 seems a bit optimistic as a Pac fan, I'd say if ever they fought Pac would have a guaranteed 30 mill this time and he should take it, the guy is worth like 80million, it's not about money.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

ChampionsForever said:


> 60-40 seems a bit optimistic as a Pac fan, I'd say if ever they fought Pac would have a guaranteed 30 mill this time and he should take it, the guy is worth like 80million, it's not about money.


emmanuel guaranteed $18mil for his upcoming Rioz fight


----------



## DobyZhee

50/50 just like it will be when PAC KO's Rios


----------



## bballchump11

Pacquiao gets 30 million flat. Floyd's purse will be variable to ppv buys. If it flops, then he loses out. If it booms, then he gets paid well


----------



## Zico

:lol:


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Zico said:


> :lol:


:hi:


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> Pacquiao gets 30 million flat. Floyd's purse will be variable to ppv buys. If it flops, then he loses out. If it booms, then he gets paid well


this sounds reasonable to me azzuming emmanuel gets pass Rioz and does a decent PPV


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

75-25


----------



## Dedication

*Kevin Iole confirms signed contract sent from Team Mayweather to Team Pacquaio in 2009...*

... which was rejected

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/boxing...y-pacquiao-nearly-agreed-to-a-2010-fight.html


----------



## TFG

It has to be either a low percentage of the split ie 30% or a flat fee of around 30-35m. Floyd's unique business model coupled with his record breaking contract means that he can keep 100% of the PPV revenue against his opponents and always come out with around the 40-50m mark in total, even when his PPV's flop. You've got to think of the opportunity cost, if he's making 50m against Guerrero, he needs to be making a lot more against Pacquiao. Splitting the PPV revenue makes that hard to accomplish. He isn't going to from giving away nothing, to giving away 40-50%. It wouldn't make business sense to him. 

When he offered Pacquiao 40m, that was just without the PPV revenue, he said they didn't even discuss the back end, which is live gate, sponsorship, close circuit etc. He was also going to pay him 20m upfront.


----------



## KLion22

I would say 65-35. Pac is still a mega star, just not as bright as Floyd.


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times

*The definitive Floyd Mayweather vs Manny Pacquaio thread!*

All that boring shit goes here.


----------



## ImElvis666

L.T. Smash said:


> All that boring shit goes here.


I'm basically doing what your avatar is doing right now!


----------



## Mexi-Box

L.T. Smash said:


> All that boring shit goes here.


Good, keep this shit in its own little space. I can't believe people are still talking shit about this fight. Who gives a fuck how much Pacquiao should make or Floyd should make. Damn, I'm glad I wasn't around ESB during the 2009/10 fiasco.


----------



## ImElvis666

Mexi-Box said:


> Good, keep this shit in its own little space. I can't believe people are still talking shit about this fight. Who gives a fuck how much Pacquiao should make or Floyd should make. Damn, I'm glad I wasn't around ESB during the 2009/10 fiasco.


Oh that hype will be returning as soon as Pac destroys Rios.


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> this sounds reasonable to me azzuming emmanuel gets pass Rioz and does a decent PPV


We're both business majors, we know what's up


----------



## KLion22

ImElvis666 said:


> Oh that hype will be returning as soon as Pac destroys Rios.


Absolutely. People have short term memories. They base a guy primarily off of his last fight. And I look forward to it because it will put pressure on both Floyd and Pac to make it happen once again.


----------



## Pimp C

$35 million would be a fair offer now.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

No point in talking about a split bc Manny is still with Arum. Arum is not going to allow that bc he wants to make as much money as he can off of the fight. I have no clue why Manny hasn't bought out his contract with Arum.


----------



## Mexi-Box

MrJotatp4p said:


> No point in talking about a split bc Manny is still with Arum. Arum is not going to allow that bc he wants to make as much money as he can off of the fight. I have no clue why Manny hasn't bought out his contract with Arum.


Because he'd just end up getting screwed by Floyd. 50-50 was more than worth it back in 2009/10. Damn, you guys are dragging me into this fucking things now. I'll just say that and stop.


----------



## Bogotazo

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> bogo raises an interesting discussion. The last offer emmanuel got was $40mil. Then he went onto do a PPV flop with Timmeh and get KTFO by JUAN. Meanwhile Floyd did better than emmanuel ever has via Cotto(e) fight, had a flop with Guerrero, and set another PPV record, breaking Oscar's purse in the process. emmanuel may be able to do well in his next fight performance and PPV wise, but there's good reason to believe it won't live up to his Cotto(e) fight.
> 
> What do you consider a reasonable split? I don't think emmanuel will ever hear about no $40mil again. None of Floyd's recent opponents received even half of 40. *emmanuel was capped off at $30mil for his prior fight*


It's impossible to say. Back then I understood giving Floyd a bigger margin given his overall numbers, but I thought that suggesting a straight cap was pretty much bad faith bargaining given the lack of certainty . It could have reeled in enough to make it a horribly one-sided split. Imagine the fight does 3 million buys at 70 dollars, that's 210 million dollars. Let's say TR, GB, and the network get half of that. It becomes 60-40 with Pac. Seems fair. But what if it makes 3.5 million buys? Or is sold at 80, 90 dollars? Or both? What if promoters take much less then half as well? Then the gap becomes wider and 40 mill looks like a gyp compared to what Floyd stands to make.

I think at the end of the day the split has to be a percentage without a cap for Manny. It's simply not the industry standard and not the way you negotiate a deal. Given the magnitude of the fight, 60-40 isn't bad.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> It's impossible to say. Back then I understood giving Floyd a bigger margin given his overall numbers, but I thought that suggesting a straight cap was pretty much bad faith bargaining given the lack of certainty . It could have reeled in enough to make it a horribly one-sided split. Imagine the fight does 3 million buys at 70 dollars, that's 210 million dollars. Let's say TR, GB, and the network get half of that. It becomes 60-40 with Pac. Seems fair. But what if it makes 3.5 million buys? Or is sold at 80, 90 dollars? Or both? What if promoters take much less then half as well? Then the gap becomes wider and 40 mill looks like a gyp compared to what Floyd stands to make.
> 
> I think at the end of the day the split has to be a percentage without a cap for Manny. *It's simply not the industry standard and not the way you negotiate a deal.* Given the magnitude of the fight, 60-40 isn't bad.


Isn't it the standard for Floyd's victims to not receive a % and just a cap

Floyd likely had someone do the PPV projections prior to making that offer

I wouldn't be surprised if Floyd expected emmanuel to take that $40mil on the basis that emmanuel hasn't ever come close to anything like that.

Alvarez was willing to take a relatively small portion of the pie given his significant contribution to the PPVs


----------



## DaCrooked

Bogotazo said:


> It's impossible to say. Back then I understood giving Floyd a bigger margin given his overall numbers, but I thought that suggesting a straight cap was pretty much bad faith bargaining given the lack of certainty . It could have reeled in enough to make it a horribly one-sided split. Imagine the fight does 3 million buys at 70 dollars, that's 210 million dollars. Let's say TR, GB, and the network get half of that. It becomes 60-40 with Pac. Seems fair. But what if it makes 3.5 million buys? Or is sold at 80, 90 dollars? Or both? What if promoters take much less then half as well? Then the gap becomes wider and 40 mill looks like a gyp compared to what Floyd stands to make.
> 
> I think at the end of the day the split has to be a percentage without a cap for Manny. It's simply not the industry standard and not the way you negotiate a deal. Given the magnitude of the fight, 60-40 isn't bad.


Why would the promoters, or networks, or anybody for that matter, suddenly decided to take less than their normal share for a fight of this magnitude?? Pac should've swallowed his pride ad took the 40mil. He never made a purse like that in his career. Floyd only got about 32% of the revenue against DLH, even though he was clearly a huge part of the success of that fight. Pac shouldve shown the same humility, and recognized, that he is not Floy'd equal in terms of generating fight revenue, and therefore he doesn't get to call shots.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

DaCrooked said:


> Why would the promoters, or networks, or anybody for that matter, suddenly decided to take less than their normal share for a fight of this magnitude?? Pac should've swallowed his pride ad took the 40mil. He never made a purse like that in his career. Floyd only got about 32% of the revenue against DLH, even though he was clearly a huge part of the success of that fight. *Pac shouldve shown the same humility, and recognized, that he is not Floy'd equal in terms of generating fight revenue, and therefore he doesn't get to call shots.*


to be fair his inability to recognize that he's an inferior draw isn't entirely his fault

the media largely had a hand in brainwashing him and many people into thinking he's an equal


----------



## Bogotazo

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Isn't it the standard for Floyd's victims to not receive a % and just a cap
> 
> Floyd likely had someone do the PPV projections prior to making that offer
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Floyd expected emmanuel to take that $40mil on the basis that emmanuel hasn't ever come close to anything like that.
> 
> Alvarez was willing to take a relatively small portion of the pie given his significant contribution to the PPVs


But that standard comes as a result of negotiations. There are meetings, there are conditioned hashed out, and the caps, if there's a strong A-side, are made, while the star only gets the revenue.

In this fight, the De La Hoya-Mayweather split is undoubtedly going to be broken, and Pacquiao, while behind, is not THAT far behind to justify such a one-sided split. He's consistently had over a million buys for a vast majority of his fights in the last couple of years. Two pay-per-view attractions split the revenue, if I'm not mistaken. Capping the biggest PPV event in history for one of the parties simply seems like bad bargaining. It fixes their income. A lower percentage is something to work with, but not a cap. Canelo had never been a pay-per-view star before, the main difference IMO.


----------



## Bogotazo

DaCrooked said:


> Why would the promoters, or networks, or anybody for that matter, suddenly decided to take less than their normal share for a fight of this magnitude?? Pac should've swallowed his pride ad took the 40mil. He never made a purse like that in his career. Floyd only got about 32% of the revenue against DLH, even though he was clearly a huge part of the success of that fight. Pac shouldve shown the same humility, and recognized, that he is not Floy'd equal in terms of generating fight revenue, and therefore he doesn't get to call shots.


The networks piece of the pie depends on negotiations. They might take a smaller percentage but end up with more money. Showtime doesn't seem to mind losing money on Floyd's PPVs with his ridiculously high guarantees (which is what accounts for the differences in purses.)

But he's not _so_ far behind PPV revenue that a fixed cap is called for IMO. Their numbers are not far apart, at all. When Floyd fought Oscar, he wasn't a PPV star.


----------



## tliang1000

Arum is doing Pac a favor by steering his son away from Floyd. Floyd would send Pac to bum status after he beats his ass. Arum is not a fool. He won't let Bradley fight Floyd either bet on that.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

tliang1000 said:


> Arum is doing Pac a favor by steering his son away from Floyd. Floyd would send Pac to bum status after he beats his ass. Arum is not a fool. He won't let Bradley fight Floyd either bet on that.


Bradley is much smarter than emmanuel. He doesn't renew his contract unlike emmanuel

remember how he vocalized on 24 7 how top prank was actin like a bitch to him. He knows wsup and won't just sit there to take it like emmanuel. I can picture him leaving top prank if it means a Floyd fight


----------



## tliang1000

Pacfans need to realize something on top of everything else already with TR vs GBP vs TMT, Network, and etc. 
Pac doesn't even stand to make 40 million now. Who would be dumb enough to give your opponent the same amount that you offered 2 years ago after he loss twice and got brutally stopped. His stock went down and you are going to do him a favor and sell yourself short just to be nice? Not to mention it is a good opportunity for Pac to jump str8 to the top while Floyd can only maintain his position.

Yeah... i don't think so.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

*Arum Wants To Make Floyd-Pac For 2014*

on the scene

"if pac looks good vs rios, lets do it. if there is a public outcry for the fight, the fight should be made. the best fight the best." from bobby


----------



## ChampionsForever

Neither him nor Floyd want it enough to happen, I'd love to see it but we should just let it go.


----------



## rjjfan

Time to cash Pacquaio out.


----------



## bjl12

What Bob Arum is really saying: "Pacquiao's no longer relevant. I'm going to attempt to generate some interest in him again by connecting his name with Floyd Mayweather. C'mon guys, pay attention to Manny...so I can make some money! Oh, and when I cash Manny out, it'll be in-house...suckers!"

/thread


----------



## burn1

Arum needs to butt out of the matter.

If the fight is to happen, he can't be involved!

I guess he sits around realizing that he has missed out on the two biggest fights in history and wants to make a last grab at something like that. Not gonna happen!:-(


----------



## KLion22

Boxing Fanatic said:


> on the scene
> 
> "if pac looks good vs rios, lets do it. if there is a public outcry for the fight, the fight should be made. the best fight the best." from bobby


Translation: "I'm ready to cash out on Pac."


----------



## SJS20

Arum's a snake.

The best fight the best? Wasn't his attitude three or four years ago.


----------



## turbotime

Arum dropping Floyd's name with a Manny fight coming up? That's new and exciting.


----------



## FloydPatterson

Manny should have to beat Rios, Bradley, and Provo in order to secure a FMJ fight

I just realized that Manny's fight is on the 23rd, which is a day after the 22nd, Xbox One Drops that day, which confirms that I will not buy this

By the way, what does the undercard look like


----------



## allenko1

honestly who cares what Arum wants?


----------



## Rudyard

I cant stand that old piece of shit.

Just shut up already Arum...nobody believes you outside of Hermit.:verysad


----------



## gyllespie

Tell the old prick to stfu. He's been dangling a carrot in front of our face for nearly 5 yrs. He would have built some sort of credibility if he came out and said he's willing to make concessions in order to give the fans what we want. Instead he tells us he wants to make the fight happen. How many times have we heard that shit from both sides of the coin? It's not a promising statement. When he says he wants to make the fight happen it's the equivalent of: "Now that Pac is back to looking like his former self I have a shot at cornering Floyd into giving up a large piece of the pie; if he turns down the fight he'll receive backlash from fans."


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

yea right

the dynamic ducking duo will move onto a Timmeh rematch if emmanuel can beat Rioz


----------



## allenko1

gyllespie said:


> Tell the old prick to stfu. He's been dangling a carrot in front of our face for nearly 5 yrs. He would have built some sort of credibility if he came out and said he's willing to make concessions in order to give the fans what we want. Instead he tells us he wants to make the fight happen. How many times have we heard that shit from both sides of the coin? It's not a promising statement. When he says he wants to make the fight happen it's the equivalent of: "Now that Pac is back to looking like his former self I have a shot at cornering Floyd into giving up a large piece of the pie; if he turns down the fight he'll receive backlash from fans."


I've backed so far off that fight it almost doesn't matter. for that to happen, Pacquiao would have to knockout Rios and Bradley, and it would be nice if May got a stoppage the next time out too. the fact still remains, we won't see this fight...


----------



## Elite

BS. Until the day happens that I see one of those commercials of the fight happening, I won't believe anything Arum says.


----------



## Collie

Still think this fight may possibly happen, like Lewis - Tyson, being 5+ years too late but still appeal to the casuals like no other fight.Still massive hurdles to jump if the fight is to take place.


----------



## gyllespie

allenko1 said:


> I've backed so far off that fight it almost doesn't matter. for that to happen, Pacquiao would have to knockout Rios and Bradley, and it would be nice if May got a stoppage the next time out too. the fact still remains, we won't see this fight...


Many people have lost interest. My point was Arum came out with a half-assed statement and didn't make any effort to re-hype up the fight. He keeps insulting our intelligence and that's where my criticism is aimed at. Also, Pac-Floyd even now isn't that bad of a fight. I'd rather see that than Floyd vs. Khan. Bradley is the most deserving at this point though.


----------



## Collie

Just imagine if GB and TR, Sho amd HBO came together for the fight and had some tr vs gb on the undercard

Rigo vs Santa Cruz, Matthysse vs Provodnikov, Garcia - Bradley..
We can dream!


----------



## 2manyusernames

Boxing Fanatic said:


> on the scene
> 
> "if pac looks good vs rios, lets do it. if there is a public outcry for the fight, the fight should be made. the best fight the best." from bobby


Except the public outcry was years ago, and he said fuck you all back then. It's also no longer the best v the best.


----------



## KLion22

Collie said:


> Still think this fight may possibly happen, like Lewis - Tyson, being 5+ years too late but still appeal to the casuals like no other fight.Still massive hurdles to jump if the fight is to take place.


I also think this fight will happen. Arum only cares about money and it makes perfect sense to cash out on Pac after the Rios fight. The public will be clamouring for this fight if Pac demoralizes Rios.


----------



## tliang1000

thats funny bc he was the problem all along


----------



## PrinceN

lol at this clown just trying to get people interested in this Manny vs Rios fight


----------



## Jonnybravo

Arum just fuck off!


----------



## JohnAnthony

i want it if pac looks good against Rios.

The last 2 pac fights he looked good. He just got caught.

Hopefully that hasnt taken anything away from Pac.

I see Floyd still being a big factor.

He'll only offer Pac a flat fee again, and won't be prepared to split PPV revenue.


----------



## turbotime

No. No way in hell I'd pay for this.


----------



## Bogotazo

Pac should beat Bradley first. Rios might confirm he's not shot, but not whether he's explosive enough to threaten Floyd.


----------



## Smooth

I hope pac looks great vs rios then the hype for pac vs floyd will start again. End of the day pac will give floyd a tough fight. Floyd will beat guys like khan Bradley easy. Pac stock might have dropped but he's still a massive name and this fight would still break ppv records.


----------



## Smooth

turbotime said:


> No. No way in hell I'd pay for this.


 What?! Floyd vs Pac or fucking floyd vs khan?!


----------



## turbotime

Smooth said:


> What?! Floyd vs Pac or fucking floyd vs khan?!


I wouldn't pay for either.


----------



## ATrillionaire

turbotime said:


> I wouldn't pay for either.


You wouldn't pay for Floyd vs Pac? Pac is a beast. I'd love to see that fight. Mayweather wins though.


----------



## bjl12

ATrillionaire said:


> You wouldn't pay for Floyd vs Pac? *Pac is a beast*. I'd love to see that fight. Mayweather wins though.


What, is it 2009? What the fuck are you going on about?


----------



## turbotime

ATrillionaire said:


> You wouldn't pay for Floyd vs Pac? Pac is a beast. I'd love to see that fight. Mayweather wins though.


Nah I'm at peace with it not happening.


----------



## ATrillionaire

turbotime said:


> Nah I'm at peace with it not happening.


Me too...but I'd pay for any Floyd fight. I'd be xtra happy to pay for that one.


----------



## Bogotazo

turbotime said:


> I wouldn't pay for either.


You are a liar.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

floyd would win. 2009 it would have been some fight now pac aint the same any more


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

*IF Pacquiao Beats Rios CLEARLY.....*

what opponent must he beat after Rioz to EARN a Mayweather fight? simply beating a guy who's the polar opposite of Floyd in terms of style isn't good enough


----------



## shaunster101

If he has to stick with Arum - then Timmeh

If ever the testicular fortitude to leave Arum - smash the shit out of Broner


----------



## Dazl1212

shaunster101 said:


> If he has to stick with Arum - then Timmeh
> 
> If ever the testicular fortitude to leave Arum - smash the shit out of Broner


This, most likely be Timmeh unfortunately.
I'd love to see him smash the shit out of that cheap knock off of Floyd


----------



## sim_reiss

If he beats Bradley convincingly that's enough for me to be interested again...


----------



## tommygun711

sim_reiss said:


> If he beats Bradley convincingly that's enough for me to be interested again...


agreed with this.. although unfortunately i don't think Pacquiao would win more than 4 rounds against Floyd right now.


----------



## Chatty

He has a year on his Top Rank contract so the fight wouldn't happen next year regardless.

Obviously he'll have to win every fight but Rios > Bradley > Marquez would be the absolute perfect way for him to end his contract and make him the P4P number 2 (unless Ward/Rigo/Martinez and whoever else can top that run).


----------



## uraharakisuke

He already beat Timmy convincingly.

A decisive Broner victory should suffice.


----------



## Trash Bags

i'd like to see him fight floyd after rios. if he wins of course. it's still the best fight out there for floyd and i like pacquiao's chances in that fight.


----------



## turbotime

No snakle oil will have any affect on me. Should've fought Floyd instead of sueing him 3 years ago


----------



## DobyZhee

turbotime said:


> No snakle oil will have any affect on me. Should've fought Floyd instead of sueing him 3 years ago


He won that case just as much as he would have won in 2010


----------



## turbotime

DobyZhee said:


> He won that case just as much as he would have won in 2010


Good for him :lol:


----------



## Trash Bags

is there anyone out there more deserving of a fight with floyd?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

shaunster101 said:


> If he has to stick with Arum - then Timmeh
> 
> If ever the testicular fortitude to leave Arum - smash the shit out of Broner





Dazl1212 said:


> This, most likely be Timmeh unfortunately.
> I'd love to see him smash the shit out of that cheap knock off of Floyd





sim_reiss said:


> If he beats Bradley convincingly that's enough for me to be interested again...





uraharakisuke said:


> He already beat Timmy convincingly.
> 
> A decisive Broner victory should suffice.


I guess he would indeed "prove" something if he beat those two guys. Timmeh and Adrien (upset) would both beat him.



turbotime said:


> No snakle oil will have any affect on me. Should've fought Floyd *instead of sueing him 3 years ago*


:lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch


DobyZhee said:


> He won that case *just as much as he would have won in 2010*


why do you make up stories when you're bored with your life



Trash Bags said:


> is there anyone out there more deserving of a fight with floyd?


I would have agreed with you had he not gone and get schooled then KTFO by JUAN.


----------



## turbotime

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I guess he would indeed "prove" something if he beat those two guys. Timmeh and Adrien (upset) would both beat him.
> 
> :lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch
> why do you make up stories when you're bored with your life
> 
> I would have agreed with you had he not gone and get schooled then KTFO by JUAN.


QFT


----------



## sim_reiss

DobyZhee said:


> He won that case just as much as he would have won in 2010


Was that the one where Floyd settled rather than submit his USADA records? :shitstir


----------



## browsing

If Rios is beaten badly, Pac will be pushed for the Mayweather fight immediately.


----------



## turbotime

browsing said:


> If Rios is beaten badly, Pac will be pushed for the Mayweather fight immediately.


Nah they want Marquez again, apparently. At least they aren't lying about wanting a Mayweather fight this time though.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

turbotime said:


> Nah they want Marquez again, apparently. At least they aren't lying about wanting a Mayweather fight this time though.


bop has said they want a Floyd fight in the event emmanuel beats Rioz


----------



## turbotime

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> bop has said they want a Floyd fight in the event emmanuel beats Rioz


Uncle Arum is a lying snakeoil salesman cunt.


----------



## Medicine

I would love to see Pac destroy Diet Mayweather aka Aidsdrian, how ever the ****** will all of the sudden decide Pac is his friend and say they can't fight.


----------



## Uncle Rico

People still talking about Pacquiao-Mayweather? :lol:


----------



## gander tasco

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> bop has said they want a Floyd fight in the event emmanuel beats Rioz


Why do you even care? Is Floyd asking for a fight with Pacquiao? You know that Floyd has made it abundantly clear he doesn't want that fight. Pac is the only one who talks about making it happen. Somehow this is Pac's fault tho in the alternate universe you live in. Why dont you talk about what Floyd's latest stance on that fight is.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Medicine said:


> I would love to see Pac destroy Diet Mayweather aka Aidsdrian, how ever the ****** will all of the sudden decide Pac is his friend and say they can't fight.





Uncle Rico said:


> People still talking about Pacquiao-Mayweather? :lol:





gander tasco said:


> Why do you even care? Is Floyd asking for a fight with Pacquiao? You know that Floyd has made it abundantly clear he doesn't want that fight. Pac is the only one who talks about making it happen. Somehow this is Pac's fault tho in the alternate universe you live in. Why dont you talk about what Floyd's latest stance on that fight is.


the faggaroon platoon has arrived

you're all better off here:


----------



## Bogotazo

BradleyBradleyBradleyBradleyBradleyBradleyBradleyBradleyBradleyBradleyBradleyBradley


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> BradleyBradleyBradleyBradleyBradleyBradleyBradleyBradleyBradleyBradleyBradleyBradley


Timmeh in a fierce 7-5


----------



## TeddyL

Why do people seem to think he has to leave Arum to fight Floyd, it is a total fallacy


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

TeddyL said:


> Why do people seem to think he has to leave Arum to fight Floyd, it is a total fallacy


because bop wants a mothafuckin stadium ever since 2000 whenever the hell but has yet to work on it


----------



## hermit

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what opponent must he beat after Rioz to EARN a Mayweather fight? simply beating a guy who's the polar opposite of Floyd in terms of style isn't good enough


If? Chin vs speed with power in both hands? I just don't see this ending well for chin. If it turns out to be a good fight I'll watch it after the fact but I'm not excpecting much. Rios = Margaurtio lite?


----------



## bjl12

Trash Bags said:


> is there anyone out there more deserving of a fight with floyd?


Tim Bradley, maybe. Tim was never brutally KO'd by a lightweight, despite having lost to Pacman. And Pac lost to that same lightweight at least 3 times, including the KO.

Sergio Martinez would be an awesome fight with Floyd, if it were possible via network conflicts.

Also, can we stop with these fucking threads? Pac is a scared bitch who hides behind Arum. Arum will never let Pac fight Floyd because he wants to keep all the profits In-House. Whoever Pac loses to will be another TR fighter, meaning...even if Pac loses, Arum wins.


----------



## TeddyL

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> because bop wants a mothafuckin stadium ever since 2000 whenever the hell but has yet to work on it


If Pac fought Floyd Bob wouldn't be involved because it would be on Floyd terms, and it would be shown on Showtime not HBO. So there would be no stadium


----------



## FloydPatterson




----------



## Dazl1212

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I guess he would indeed "prove" something if he beat those two guys. Timmeh and Adrien (upset) would both beat him.


Pac would annihilate Broner. He's far too static


----------



## nvs

sim_reiss said:


> Was that the one where Floyd settled rather than submit his USADA records? :shitstir


Blat, blat! Shots fired!


----------



## sim_reiss

nvs said:


> Blat, blat! Shots fired!


:yep


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

TeddyL said:


> If Pac fought Floyd Bob wouldn't be involved because it would be on Floyd terms, and it would be shown on Showtime not HBO. So there would be no stadium


how does emmanuel make any fight w/o bop? he keeps renewing his contract with him as if it's his life line


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Trash Bags said:


> is there anyone out there more deserving of a fight with floyd?


People who aren't coming off a KO loss, to start with.


----------



## Trash Bags

Chacal said:


> People who aren't coming off a KO loss, to start with.


He wouldn't be coming off a knockout loss. He s probably gonna wreck rios so he would be coming off a big win. That and all he s done since 2008 or so should be enough to put him next in line.


----------



## Gunner

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what opponent must he beat after Rioz to EARN a Mayweather fight? simply beating a guy who's the polar opposite of Floyd in terms of style isn't good enough


He will beat him clearly

The fight should happen regardless, I don't think he has to earn it, the best people in the division should fight eachother

At the moment, Mayweather is the clear champ

Pac is clearly behind Marquez, but clearly above Bradley

In short, Floyd fighting any of the men immedietly under him (Bar Marquez) is a fight that should be made as the champ should face his nearest challengers, anybody elese (Khan, Garcia, Maidana, Broner) etc, would be fighting lower ranked, unproven challengers at the weight, which isn't preferable

HOWEVER

Due to Uncle Bob, neither the Bradley or the Pac fight will happen anyway


----------



## Gunner

And NAH Broner does not beat Pac, unless pac is horribly horrible damaged from the Marquez knockout


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Adrien *UPSETS* emmanuel


----------



## turbotime

sim_reiss said:


> Was that the one where Floyd settled rather than submit his USADA records? :shitstir


Was Pac willing to submit his NADA records?


----------



## 2377

Pacquiao-Mayweather should've happened 3 years ago. The time has passed, it's never going to happen. Even though Floyd would fight him now, because Manny is done at the elite level, the fight doesn't mean shit. 

Let's move on.


----------



## Trash Bags

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Adrien *UPSETS* emmanuel


Never in a million years. Pacquiao would beat the dog shit out of Broner.


----------



## sim_reiss

turbotime said:


> Was Pac willing to submit his NADA records?


As in NADA, the organization responsible for promoting, coordinating, and monitoring the doping control programme in India?


----------



## turbotime

sim_reiss said:


> As in NADA, the organization responsible for promoting, coordinating, and monitoring the doping control programme in India?


And China :deal


----------



## TeddyL

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> how does emmanuel make any fight w/o bop? he keeps renewing his contract with him as if it's his life line


Around the time pac and floyd spoke on the phone about getting the fight made, it was mentioned how pac can fight floyd , on a non TR card, but he has to pay bob 30% if he was to do so


----------



## JeffJoiner

sim_reiss said:


> If he beats Bradley convincingly that's enough for me to be interested again...


Not only that, but the fight becomes sell-able again. "He just beat a quick boxer, he's back" would be Arum and Mayweather's mantra should the fight actually get signed.


----------



## Gunner

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Adrien *UPSETS* emmanuel


Definitely not bro

Too static

Lack of angles

Low output

Wol be unable to dictate the pace vs PAC

Only way he upsets him is if he forces him to watch his music videos


----------



## Dazl1212

I think Broner Pac should be made next, provided they both make it through their next bouts.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Gunner said:


> Definitely not bro
> 
> Too static
> 
> Lack of angles
> 
> Low output
> 
> Wol be unable to dictate the pace vs PAC
> 
> Only way he upsets him is if he forces him to watch his music videos


believing that you need a high output to beat emmanuel is one of the biggest rookie mistakes

JUAN did it with a low output


----------



## allenko1

I don't believe the fight will happen. doesn't matter now. I think it'll be Bradley if he wins...


----------



## allenko1

Juan, leon, was a great counter puncher. and in his best moments against pac man fought and landed punches from the proper range...


----------



## Gunner

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> believing that you need a high output to beat emmanuel is one of the biggest rookie mistakes
> 
> JUAN did it with a low output


It's not a mistake, malignaggis output made him uncomfortable and made many people think he won the fight, broner shells up when someone throws against himand he'd be caught

Broner doesn't possess the

Footwork
Angles
Ring IQ
Ability to punch while moving
Sufficient feinting & Counter punching ability

To drop pacs output and trouble him in any way

His static wannabe Floyd azz gets chewed up


----------



## Trash Bags

Dazl1212 said:


> I think Broner Pac should be made next, provided they both make it through their next bouts.


that's not really a good fight for broner. he's not ready for that kind of shit yet. that dude's still 17 years old in his head. he's undefeated and making a name for himself. a loss at this stage of his career would derail his plans for world domination. all things considered, i like the way his career's being managed.


----------



## Dazl1212

Trash Bags said:


> that's not really a good fight for broner. he's not ready for that kind of shit yet. that dude's still 17 years old in his head. he's undefeated and making a name for himself. a loss at this stage of his career would derail his plans for world domination. all things considered, i like the way his career's being managed.


I completly agree, but I'm sick of people on here saying he'd beat Pac based on, errr... well nothing.
Plus he's a complete cunt and it'd be funny watching his post fight interview after being bludgeoned into submission.
It'd be class on here the day after as well


----------



## turbotime

*Arum Looking to Cash Manny Pacquiao out in 2014 against Mayweather*

scene it. :conf

Either that or he's doing the ol' bait and switch (again)


----------



## turbotime

Bogotazo said:


> You are a liar.


Nope. I said in 2011 I wouldn't.


----------



## Bogotazo

turbotime said:


> Nope. I said in 2011 I wouldn't.


Then you're a giant liar!

If you wouldn't buy, you'd watch. If you watched Floyd-Guerrero, Floyd-Ortiz, ffs, you'd watch this.


----------



## turbotime

Didn't say I wouldn't watch :yep


----------



## Trash Bags

if manny beats rios, everyone will be talking about this fight again. it has to be made. i NEED to see this fight.


----------



## Divi253

I don't see it happening. Floyd knows he's 100% in the drivers seat, and Arum won't accept what he's willing to offer. They fucked up with Pac getting knocked out and not accepting the offer given.. You think the offer will be better after he's been put to sleep and Floyd just did that massive PPV with Canelo? Think it will even be the same? And now fighting in China with this undercard? I don't see Pac's fight bringing in the numbers or money that would allow Arum any real negotiating room with Floyd. People will hate Floyd for not lowering his standards to just make the fight, and we'll go back to 2009 where Floyd is afraid of Pac. Meanwhile Floyd will continue to make what he's making, and Team Pac will continue to throw Floyd's name out there when they're about to fight.

If it DOES actually happen, I'd probably still buy it. But then again they'll probably try to increase the PPV price because of the event, and I'm not paying more than usual. It was maybe worth it back when they first negotiated, but it's not worth more than any PPV when we all know the outcome and Pac's chances of an upset.


----------



## turbotime

Divi253 said:


> I don't see it happening. Floyd knows he's 100% in the drivers seat, and Arum won't accept what he's willing to offer. They fucked up with Pac getting knocked out and not accepting the offer given.. You think the offer will be better after he's been put to sleep and Floyd just did that massive PPV with Canelo? Think it will even be the same? And now fighting in China with this undercard? I don't see Pac's fight bringing in the numbers or money that would allow Arum any real negotiating room with Floyd. People will hate Floyd for not lowering his standards to just make the fight, and we'll go back to 2009 where Floyd is afraid of Pac. Meanwhile Floyd will continue to make what he's making, and Team Pac will continue to throw Floyd's name out there when they're about to fight.
> 
> If it DOES actually happen, I'd probably still buy it. But then again they'll probably try to increase the PPV price because of the event, and I'm not paying more than usual. It was maybe worth it back when they first negotiated, but it's not worth more than any PPV when we all know the outcome and Pac's chances of an upset.


Yeah. It's a shame really but that's how the cookie is crumbling. Manny is now the one needing Mayweather instead of vice versa.

In 2009 Mayweather pretty much needed a Pacquiao/Mosley fight if he wanted to seal up his career but now that he signed that contract with Showtime and is putting in good work, Mayweather can afford to not have to put a dime into Arum's pocket anymore.


----------



## Divi253

turbotime said:


> Yeah. It's a shame really but that's how the cookie is crumbling. Manny is now the one needing Mayweather instead of vice versa.
> 
> In 2009 Mayweather pretty much needed a Pacquiao/Mosley fight if he wanted to seal up his career but now that he signed that contract with Showtime and is putting in good work, Mayweather can afford to not have to put a dime into Arum's pocket anymore.


Yeah I think the Showtime deal really did it. He's making damn good money each fight and doesn't need Pac at all... And with Pac losing the way he did to Marquez, we know Mayweather will use that to his advantage as well, whether it's right or wrong. Sucks, I'd still like to see Mayweather beat Pac up so everyone can stop talking about Pac's chances... But with Arum and Floyd's rivalry, Floyd needing to give Pac a bigger share than any other opponent and the Showtime/HBO thing, I just don't see it.


----------



## Trash Bags

Regardless of what anyone says now, every single person on this forum would watch that fight. Floyd is still undefeated and Manny Pacquiao is still a great fighter. If he dismantles Rios in spectacular fashion, the whole world will be talking about this fight again. Manny Pacquiao would have a real shot at beating Floyd Mayweather. He definitely has the power to hurt him. I want to see someone hurt Floyd in a fight. And not because I dislike him, but because I want to see how good he really is. I want the dog in him to come out. I want to see a dogfight between two all time greats. If they ever do fight, Floyd may very well outclass him. But maybe, just maybe we would get to watch one of the best fights of all time.


----------



## turbotime

Divi253 said:


> Yeah I think the Showtime deal really did it. He's making damn good money each fight and doesn't need Pac at all... And with Pac losing the way he did to Marquez, we know Mayweather will use that to his advantage as well, whether it's right or wrong. Sucks, I'd still like to see Mayweather beat Pac up so everyone can stop talking about Pac's chances... But with Arum and Floyd's rivalry, Floyd needing to give Pac a bigger share than any other opponent and the Showtime/HBO thing, I just don't see it.


It's insane really when you consider how the times changed so drastically. The numbers were only really agreeable for all parties in 2009, but once Floyd left for Oscar of all people, Arum is such a grudge holder you know it'd never get down.

Don't get me wrong I think Arum would sell Manny out to a flea market, but Floyd won't be ready to line Arum's pockets on a fight Arum refused to make and sued him over.


----------



## FloydPatterson




----------



## Rattler

*If Rios knocks Pacquiao out... will Mayweather FINALLY be willing to fight Manny?*

I say yes. :yep


----------



## bananas

"health comes first"


----------



## bballchump11

stupidass


----------



## Rattler

bballchump11 said:


> stupidass


That's the point of the thread.


----------



## bballchump11

Rattler said:


> That's the point of the thread.


:lol:


----------



## Boxed Ears

Mayweather knows if Rios can't avoid those punches, he has no chance to. :deal


----------



## tliang1000

Just make the fight i still want to see it. Although Floyd would get denied credit for beating an "over the hill" fighter.


----------



## Brnxhands

he is over the hill lol. still be a good win though


tliang1000 said:


> Just make the fight i still want to see it. Although Floyd would get denied credit for beating an "over the hill" fighter.


----------



## tliang1000

Brnxhands said:


> he is over the hill lol. still be a good win though


improved boxing IQ, still throws a shit load of punches, still fast as hell. Over the hill? i don't think so. He was tearing Marquez up before he ran into to a hailmary shot.


----------



## igor_otsky

Boxed Ears said:


> Mayweather knows if Rios can't avoid those punches, he has no chance to. :deal


rios is better than floyd overall. speed, defense, and being a retard


----------



## Boxed Ears

igor_otsky said:


> rios is better than floyd overall. speed, defense, and being a retard


I'd call the last part about equal, frankly.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

Boxed Ears said:


> I'd call the last part about equal, frankly.


:lol:


----------



## DaCrooked

*There's Realy No Point in Mayweather-Pacquaio Anymore*

Knowledgeable boxing fans already know and understand that Mayweather was and is the superior fighter and would school Pac. Pacquaio missed the boat by hypocritically turning down drug testing and the biggest purse of his career. If the fight were to happen now Floyd would be in another damned if yo do, damned if you don't scenario.

Pactards and Floyd haters hope the fight never happens, so they can claim Floyd was scared, and that Manny would've beaten him. That's the tune they have now. However if the fights gets made and Floyd schools him, suddenly they will say Manny was old, past prime, and that 2009 Manny wouldve beat him. So seeing as how Floyd will get no credit, might as well forget about the has been. There's no point in the fight anymore.


----------



## SimplyTuck

Still a better opponent than any other 147 pounder


----------



## Mexi-Box

Take this shit to the definitive Floyd vs. Manny thread.


----------



## bballchump11

yeah Floyd is in a no win situation with that one. I don't wanna hear dumbasses talk about how Floyd waited for Pacquiao to get KO'd before he'd fight him. 
I know Floyd put in a real effort to get the fight made when it mattered.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

Let's stop this nonsense guys.

Rios vs Ortiz
Bradley vs Khan
Mayweather vs Pacquiao

And on and on and on. These are fights we all wanna see but we all know the reason why these fights won't happen. 

Time to move on and focus on realistic fights.


----------



## gander tasco

*Floyd fans need to stop talking about Pac - Floyd*

Until they can get Floyd's story straight and find out of if he's actually interested in making that fight happen. Last I checked Floyd's last statements on the fight were:

"Pacquiao has to join my promotional team."

followed by

"Pacquiao is never gettting a fight with me."

So please stop talking about how Pac needs to fight him , call him out or whatever. He's said over 100 times in interviews that he's interested in fighting him. Floyd has shown 0 interest in making that fight for a long time and has done everything he can to bury it into the ground.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

gander tasco said:


> Until they can get Floyd's story straight and find out of if he's actually interested in making that fight happen. Last I checked Floyd's last statements on the fight were:
> 
> "Pacquiao has to join my promotional team."
> 
> followed by
> 
> "Pacquiao is never gettting a fight with me."
> 
> So please stop talking about how Pac needs to fight him , call him out or whatever. He's said over 100 times in interviews that he's interested in fighting him. Floyd has shown 0 interest in making that fight for a long time and has done everything he can to bury it into the ground.
> 
> :deal


Look lets be real. I blame all of them for this shit not happening but testing shouldn't have been an issue and this last time out falls on Arum and Arum only.

Mayweather gave Shaefer permission to start negotiations and Arum played so many games.

"Why is Shaefer calling me"

"GBP doesn't promote Mayweather so I have no idea why they keep calling me"

"Mayweather is going to jail in May"

"May is too soon and we need to do it in June"

"We need time to build a stadium"

"Why is Richard still calling me"

"Manny has a cut that needs to heal"

"Floyd needs to find his guarantee bc I only guarantee Manny"

"Falcon Hawk ran by Joe Jackson (who is broke and gets money from Katherine) will be promoting the fight and putting up the money, and Bobby Brown will sing National Anthem"

All of those things came out of Arum's mouth before Floyd even called Manny personally. Manny should have made Arum return Shaefer's calls bc this shit went on for wks. Floyd finally called him personally and that should have never happen. Koncz knew the shit Arum was spitting in the media and they should have forced Arums hand.







Picture of Joe Jackson in a mall trying to sell some Jackson 5 cologne and this is the guy Arum was saying would be putting up the money for the fight. He so broke he has the same shit on in the photo in the mall that he has on when he met Mayweather.








Arum even said Floyd's woman was the niece of Joe bc they had the same name. Floyd's response to that was, "my woman doesn't even know that Nicca"


----------



## gander tasco

^ Dude just give it up . This isn't 2009. Pac has been on record to accept the testing for years now. Floyd switched it up and priced himself out of the fight. I won't bring up the myraid of other excuses. Now he's saying taht Pac has to join Mayweather Promotions and fight under him. Then he said he's never fighting him. Floyd has done everything he can to bury this fight into the ground. You can put some of the blame on Pac's end, but it's mostly been Mayweather. All of the major / fight killing roadblocks have come from him, and that's a simple fact.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

gander tasco said:


> ^ Dude just give it up . This isn't 2009. Pac has been on record to accept the testing for years now. Floyd switched it up and priced himself out of the fight. I won't bring up the myraid of other excuses. Now he's saying taht Pac has to join Mayweather Promotions and fight under him. Then he said he's never fighting him. Floyd has done everything he can to bury this fight into the ground. You can put some of the blame on Pac's end, but it's mostly been Mayweather. All of the major / fight killing roadblocks have come from him, and that's a simple fact.


Yes go ahead and ignore this:

Mayweather gave Shaefer permission to start negotiations and Arum played so many games.

"Why is Shaefer calling me"

"GBP doesn't promote Mayweather so I have no idea why they keep calling me"

"Mayweather is going to jail in May"

"May is too soon and we need to do it in June"

"We need time to build a stadium"

"Why is Richard still calling me"

"Manny has a cut that needs to heal"

"Floyd needs to find his guarantee bc I only guarantee Manny"


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Now any real person who is upfront and honest knows that this shit falls on everyone involved. Don't act like Manny never knew Arum was spitting all this bullshit in the media while Shaefer was calling him trying to negotiate on Floyd's behalf. Got so bad that Floyd had to personally call Manny himself. Then Manny is too dumb and just said no to 40 million instead of saying I will get back to you and got on the phone with Bob. Then maybe Bob could have done his job instead of playing games.


----------



## Yungboy

Floyd would Ko Pac.


----------



## Reppin501

gander tasco said:


> Until they can get Floyd's story straight and find out of if he's actually interested in making that fight happen. Last I checked Floyd's last statements on the fight were:
> 
> "Pacquiao has to join my promotional team."
> 
> followed by
> 
> "Pacquiao is never gettting a fight with me."
> 
> So please stop talking about how Pac needs to fight him , call him out or whatever. He's said over 100 times in interviews that he's interested in fighting him. Floyd has shown 0 interest in making that fight for a long time and has done everything he can to bury it into the ground.


Have they finished that outdoor venue yet?


----------



## Yungboy

Looks like both of them aren't really trying to make the fight happen. Nobody really seems like they want the fight that bad.


----------



## DobyZhee

Reppin501 said:


> Have they finished that outdoor venue yet?


no, but they have an indoor one in Macau..

call Manny. Floyd. You know his number


----------



## Reppin501

gander tasco said:


> ^ Dude just give it up . This isn't 2009. Pac has been on record to accept the testing for years now. Floyd switched it up and priced himself out of the fight. I won't bring up the myraid of other excuses. Now he's saying taht Pac has to join Mayweather Promotions and fight under him. Then he said he's never fighting him. Floyd has done everything he can to bury this fight into the ground. You can put some of the blame on Pac's end, but it's mostly been Mayweather. All of the major / fight killing roadblocks have come from him, and that's a simple fact.


Dude...nobody is buying this shit, please stop.


----------



## DobyZhee

Reppin501 said:


> Dude...nobody is buying this shit, please stop.


You're in denial right now. There's an arena in Macau. Its better than the one in Vegas. Floyd afraid to fight outside his hometown.


----------



## Reppin501

DobyZhee said:


> You're in denial right now. There's an arena in Macau. Its better than the one in Vegas. Floyd afraid to fight outside his hometown.


Yeah, great point...where did Manny say he wanted to fight...let me think for a second, oh yeah Vegas. This is a stupid argument, if you can even call it that.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

*Showtime Reaching Out To Arum And Pacquiao About Mayweather Fight*

By Lance Pugmire
November 26, 2013, 2:49 p.m.



> Achieving the impossible has to start somewhere, and after so many failed tries to make a Floyd Mayweather Jr.-Manny Pacquiao super-fight, there's an olive branch being extended.
> 
> Showtime Executive Vice President Stephen Espinoza, whose premium network has four fights remaining in its exclusive deal with the unbeaten Mayweather, said he plans to reach out this week to Pacquiao's promoter Bob Arum to gauge interest in the bout.
> 
> Despite Arum's denials, Espinoza said he had made repeated efforts to talk to Arum on the telephone.
> 
> "But I haven't tried in awhile," Espinoza told The Times. "I will call Arum. This is an enticing enough opportunity to do it."
> 
> Although Mayweather seems headed to a May date in Las Vegas against England's Amir Khan, Pacquiao revived his stock with a convincing unanimous-decision victory over Oxnard's Brandon Rios over the weekend in Macao, China, after a brutal knockout loss to Juan Manuel Marquez in December.
> 
> Espinoza was clear that if the bout could be made it would be on Showtime pay-per-view, citing Mayweather's exclusive deal that started with unanimous-decision victories over Robert Guerrero in May and Saul "Canelo" Alvarez in September.
> 
> "HBO, for whatever reason, doesn't have an exclusive deal with Manny Pacquiao, so there's no reason it can't be on Showtime," Espinoza said.
> 
> Mayweather's advisor Leonard Ellerbe and promoter Richard Schaefer, the Golden Boy Promotions chief executive who has assisted in the promotion of all of Mayweather's fights since 2007, did not immediately return telephone and e-mail messages left by The Times Tuesday.
> 
> Arum, working Tuesday to repair Pacquiao's tax issues that saw the fighter's bank accounts in the Philippines frozen Tuesday, said "I know of no calls" Espinoza "has made to me or my secretary in two years," and that the promoter doesn't want to engage in discussion of Mayweather-Pacquiao in the newspaper.
> 
> But Arum added, "My idea is to go back to the model that was used in the" Mike Tyson-Lennox Lewis "fight, where both networks did it.
> 
> "Let's ... everyone be adults and put the ... fight on," Arum said. "Whoever wins in the ring, wins in the ring. But talking about it before we do anything is stupid."


http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...owtime-20131126,0,3476896.story#ixzz2lpchLh7j

Perhaps the financial strains has finally knock some sense into emmanuel, and he'll finally step up for his people


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

> Despite Arum's denials, Espinoza said he had made repeated efforts to talk to Arum on the telephone.


like fighter like promoter


----------



## Yungboy

The Pac we saw last weekend is the same Pac that fought Marquez the 3rd time. If he comes in like that he'll get outboxed silly. If he comes in like he did, against Marquez in their 4th fight, agressive, he'll win more rounds only to get his ass knocked out. I promise you that. His style is made be KO'd


----------



## tonys333

Floyd Mayweather Sr said no way does beating Rios get him a shot at his son he needs to beat Alveraz or Guerrero first. so there is someone else putting up road blocks this is what he said

"I don't call that redeeming yourself. I don't believe beating someone like that would get you Floyd. Maybe he could do something like that to fight someone like Alvarez or Guerrero. If he whoops one of them, then it's time to get it on. That's what he better do. If he wants to have any chance of getting Floyd, he better whoop one of them."

This fight is not going to happen an it is all there faults Floyd ,Pac ,Bob ,Floyd Sr none of them want this fight or they would have all sat down like men an came to an agreement all ready. there is no better time to get it done than may next year (still 4 years to late) because Pac has just won an deserves the fight a lot more than Khan does. May vs Pac 2014 needs to happen but we will get May vs khan Pac vs Bradley instead.


----------



## bballchump11

idk why the mods decided to merge this thread. It was actually relevant and not some trolling crap


----------



## bballchump11

tonys333 said:


> Floyd Mayweather Sr said no way does beating Rios get him a shot at his son he needs to beat Alveraz or Guerrero first. so there is someone else putting up road blocks this is what he said
> 
> "I don't call that redeeming yourself. I don't believe beating someone like that would get you Floyd. Maybe he could do something like that to fight someone like Alvarez or Guerrero. If he whoops one of them, then it's time to get it on. That's what he better do. If he wants to have any chance of getting Floyd, he better whoop one of them."
> 
> This fight is not going to happen an it is all there faults Floyd ,Pac ,Bob ,Floyd Sr none of them want this fight or they would have all sat down like men an came to an agreement all ready. there is no better time to get it done than may next year (still 4 years to late) because Pac has just won an deserves the fight a lot more than Khan does. May vs Pac 2014 needs to happen but we will get May vs khan Pac vs Bradley instead.


why do you ever put weight on what Floyd Sr says? He also said he's not gonna let his son fight Canelo unless it's at 147


----------



## chibelle

Fight is never going to happen unless Arum is totally cashing out Pac AND PBF is dead broke. The former is possible, the latter unlikely until he retires.


----------



## turbotime

Never gonna happen. Floyd/Oskee ain't going to get Arum paid. I love it


----------



## tonys333

bballchump11 said:


> why do you ever put weight on what Floyd Sr says? He also said he's not gonna let his son fight Canelo unless it's at 147


because Floyd will listing to his dad he is also his trainer after all. but I agree Floyd Sr does say some silly things so this probably doesn't mean anything.


----------



## turbotime

Why do mods keep moving shit though? 
@Pabby @Lunny @Bogotazo Most posters think it's just a bickering thread, but what happens if there are actual updates on it? Surely it's thread worthy and should quit being merged. and who the fuck is LT Smash?


----------



## bballchump11

tonys333 said:


> because Floyd will listing to his dad he is also his trainer after all. but I agree Floyd Sr does say some silly things so this probably doesn't mean anything.


yeah, but I just usually ignore what he or Roger says in regard to who Floyd is gonna fight or not


----------



## tonys333

bballchump11 said:


> yeah, but I just usually ignore what he or Roger says in regard to who Floyd is gonna fight or not


 Roger actually said he wants the fight and Floyd Sr said what he said so yeah that's probably best to ignore them both. I think Floyd will just fight who he wants to fight at the end of the day. I have a little felling they might try an get this fight done for may but if that doesn't happen I don't think it ever will but its getting that liar Arum an Golden boy to work together to make the fight that's going to be the hardest part.


----------



## Lunny

turbotime said:


> Why do mods keep moving shit though?
> 
> @Pabby @Lunny @Bogotazo Most posters think it's just a bickering thread, but what happens if there are actual updates on it? Surely it's thread worthy and should quit being merged. and who the fuck is LT Smash?


Not us. It'sone of the admins doing it. I'm not a big fan off moving threads usually. That pic>>>>>>>>


----------



## PBFred

Scene that the BIR has placed a lien on Pacquiao's house. Unreal. Arum needs to do the right thing and accept a reasonable fee to release Pacquiao to fight Floyd so he can make some real money and hopefully get his shit together.


----------



## turbotime

Lunny said:


> Not us. It'sone of the admins doing it. I'm not a big fan off moving threads usually. That pic>>>>>>>>


 @Jay holding @Bogotazo


----------



## MrJotatp4p

tonys333 said:


> Roger actually said he wants the fight and Floyd Sr said what he said so yeah that's probably best to ignore them both. I think Floyd will just fight who he wants to fight at the end of the day. I have a little felling they might try an get this fight done for may but if that doesn't happen I don't think it ever will but its getting that liar Arum an Golden boy to work together to make the fight that's going to be the hardest part.


Arum already said Manny is fighting in April. If they really wanted the fight they would be calling Shaefer and the mediator judge to work something out.


----------



## tonys333

MrJotatp4p said:


> Arum already said Manny is fighting in April. If they really wanted the fight they would be calling Shaefer and the mediator judge to work something out.


there only putting a date out there with April we all Know Floyd fights in May. so team Pac are not going to say were fighting in May before a Mayweather fight has even been discussed are they. The April date is for a fight with Bradley or Marquez I believe but if they get the Mayweather fight it will be in May so just because arum said there fighting in April doesn't automatically mean they are ducking Floyd.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

tonys333 said:


> there only putting a date out there with April we all Know Floyd fights in May. so team Pac are not going to say were fighting in May before a Mayweather fight has even been discussed are they. The April date is for a fight with Bradley or Marquez I believe but if they get the Mayweather fight it will be in May so just because arum said there fighting in April doesn't automatically mean they are ducking Floyd.


You can believe that shit if you want to.

Is Joe Jackson going to be promoting the fight still?


----------



## ImElvis666

MrJotatp4p said:


> You can believe that shit if you want to.
> 
> Is Joe Jackson going to be promoting the fight still?


6 months bro. Don't forget :hey


----------



## tonys333

MrJotatp4p said:


> You can believe that shit if you want to.
> 
> Is Joe Jackson going to be promoting the fight still?


No but is Rios still going to Knock Manny the fuk out. I wasn't saying I believe it if you read above I have clearly said Arum is a liar I was just giving you a reason why they would announce the April date.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

tonys333 said:


> No but is Rios still going to Knock Manny the fuk out. I wasn't saying I believe it if you read above I have clearly said Arum is a liar I was just giving you a reason why they would announce the April date.


Hey I went with a gut feeling on Rios and had a feeling Manny wouldn't show up. So that shit don't bother me one bit. Its not that serious. I understand what you mean but we know Arum is set in stone on making a fight for April. To be honest it is best that they give Manny another fight for April against Bradley and try for Floyd in Sept. Manny needs some rounds in against a guy like Bradley bc if he goes in against Mayweather this May he gets stopped throwing those telegraphed punches he threw against Rios.


----------



## tonys333

MrJotatp4p said:


> Hey I went with a gut feeling on Rios and had a feeling Manny wouldn't show up. So that shit don't bother me one bit. Its not that serious. I understand what you mean but we know Arum is set in stone on making a fight for April. To be honest it is best that they give Manny another fight for April against Bradley and try for Floyd in Sept. Manny needs some rounds in against a guy like Bradley bc if he goes in against Mayweather this May he gets stopped throwing those telegraphed punches he threw against Rios.


I no what your are saying Arum would rather Pac fight Bradley are Marquez instead of fighting Floyd. he just refuses to work with golden boy I just feel if the fight doesn't happen this May it will never happen. so I hope they can all sit down an sort something out but if not we will see Pac vs Bradley next in April an Floyd vs Khan in May.


----------



## turbotime

tonys333 said:


> I no what your are saying Arum would rather Pac fight Bradley are Marquez instead of fighting Floyd. he just refuses to work with golden boy I just feel if the fight doesn't happen this May it will never happen. so I hope they can all sit down an sort something out but if not we will see Pac vs Bradley next in April an Floyd vs Khan in May.


Pac's side were never serious about the fight.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

turbotime said:


> Pac's side were never serious about the fight.


Mayweather gave Shaefer permission to start negotiations and Arum played so many games.

"Why is Shaefer calling me"

"GBP doesn't promote Mayweather so I have no idea why they keep calling me"

"Mayweather is going to jail in May"

"May is too soon and we need to do it in June"

"We need time to build a stadium"

"Why is Richard still calling me"

"Manny has a cut that needs to heal"

"Floyd needs to find his guarantee bc I only guarantee Manny"

"Falcon Hawk ran by Joe Jackson (who is broke and gets money from Katherine) will be promoting the fight and putting up the money, and Bobby Brown will sing National Anthem"

All of those things came out of Arum's mouth before Floyd even called Manny personally. Manny should have made Arum return Shaefer's calls bc this shit went on for wks. Floyd finally called him personally and that should have never happen. Koncz knew the shit Arum was spitting in the media and they should have forced Arums hand.







Picture of Joe Jackson in a mall trying to sell some Jackson 5 cologne and this is the guy Arum was saying would be putting up the money for the fight. He so broke he has the same shit on in the photo in the mall that he has on when he met Mayweather. 








Arum even said Floyd's woman was the niece of Joe bc they had the same name. Floyd's response to that was, "my woman doesn't even know that Nicca"


----------



## turbotime

MrJotatp4p said:


> Mayweather gave Shaefer permission to start negotiations and Arum played so many games.
> 
> "Why is Shaefer calling me"
> 
> "GBP doesn't promote Mayweather so I have no idea why they keep calling me"
> 
> "Mayweather is going to jail in May"
> 
> "May is too soon and we need to do it in June"
> 
> "We need time to build a stadium"
> 
> "Why is Richard still calling me"
> 
> "Manny has a cut that needs to heal"
> 
> "Floyd needs to find his guarantee bc I only guarantee Manny"
> 
> "Falcon Hawk ran by Joe Jackson (who is broke and gets money from Katherine) will be promoting the fight and putting up the money, and Bobby Brown will sing National Anthem"
> 
> All of those things came out of Arum's mouth before Floyd even called Manny personally. Manny should have made Arum return Shaefer's calls bc this shit went on for wks. Floyd finally called him personally and that should have never happen. Koncz knew the shit Arum was spitting in the media and they should have forced Arums hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of Joe Jackson in a mall trying to sell some Jackson 5 cologne and this is the guy Arum was saying would be putting up the money for the fight. He so broke he has the same shit on in the photo in the mall that he has on when he met Mayweather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arum even said Floyd's woman was the niece of Joe bc they had the same name. Floyd's response to that was, "my woman doesn't even know that Nicca"


We want Marquez for early May

Floyd : Manny let's fight

"We will fight Floyd in late April (knowing Floyd is in jail)


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

*Floyd Mayweather Got Jokez*










might as well as come out in a ceremonial barong too on emmanuel's execution date--sort of like how he wore them leather Mexico trunks to clown on Oscar


----------



## ~Cellzki~

lmao i seen this on his twitter a couple of days ago. thought about posting it..

he's trolling the hell out of the tards. :lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson

hes doing it to raise money, some portion of the shirts are going to the typhoon victims


----------



## chibelle

FloydPatterson said:


> hes doing it to raise money, some portion of the shirts are going to the typhoon victims


It is easy to be cynical and laugh but often people forget PBF's charity works. Mad props!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

FloydPatterson said:


> hes doing it to raise money, some portion of the shirts are going to the typhoon victims


given the tactical release date on these shirts, around emmanuel's fight, imma go with cellie and say his primary motive for making these shirts is to troll



~Cellzki~ said:


> lmao i seen this on his twitter a couple of days ago. thought about posting it..
> 
> he's trolling the hell out of the tards. :lol:


----------



## ~Cellzki~

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> given the tactical release date on these shirts, around emmanuel's fight, imma go with cellie and say his primary motive for making these shirts is to troll


yeah. it was just acouple of days before Manny's fight..

he knows what he was doing :yep


----------



## Bogotazo

pff


----------



## Eoghan

What's with the Canada one?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

FloydPatterson said:


> hes doing it to raise money, some portion of the shirts are going to the typhoon victims





Bogotazo said:


> pff


"Our hearts go out to the Philippines and the family members around the world whom have been affected by Typhoon Haiyan. We will donate 100% of the proceeds from the sale of this shirt to AmeriCares to assist in the country's recovery.

You can get yours now at www.themoneyteam.com"

Let's pool together some money and get one for doby. All he needs is a tee and a hug then he'll be fine


----------



## gyllespie

He's always been cool with Asians/Filipinos though. It wasn't until Pac became mainstream that they turned into rivals. But it was never Floyd's intention to oppose Pac. If there was or is animosity between the two fans and media are responsible. Roach's trash talking and Arum's contempt for Floyd doesn't help either.


----------



## bjl12

Eoghan said:


> What's with the Canada one?


It's just a shirt promoting his company. These tards think Floyd went out of his way to release a Filipino TMT shirt because Pac was fighting. The Canadian shirt clearly disproves such a shit theory. I assume he also already has a Mexican shirt, in addition to an American one, on his website. Meaning he just has the most popular nationalities for his shirts.


----------



## bjl12

gyllespie said:


> He's always been cool with Asians/Filipinos though. It wasn't until Pac became mainstream that they turned into rivals. But it was never Floyd's intention to oppose Pac. If there was or is animosity between the two fans and media are responsible. Roach's trash talking and Arum's contempt for Floyd doesn't help either.


Media is largely responsible for creating hostility. Arum/Roach used it as a tool to offend Floyd and suggest Floyd was running/scared. The media reported as such and Floyd simply ignored it, initially. However, after months of bashing, Floyd began to respond (through the media) and it created a dichotomy of boxing fans. Fucking useless media. Can't even report correctly on boxing politics. Useless "journalists" (ahem, bloggers)


----------



## MrJotatp4p

1. Pac's team want to make JMM-Pac IV fight
2. Cut needs 8 months to heal
3. Arum said Floyd going to jail so can't make fight
4. May 5th fight will be reserved for JMM-Pac IV fight 
**(FMJ sentence pushed)**
5. Arum says May 5th too soon for cut to heal
6. Need time to build large stadium
7. Fight should be in Dubai or Dallas not Vegas
8. Floyd NEEDS to personally call me -Bob Arum
9. Arum is not sure why Schaffer keeps calling him, so Arum won't return call 
10. Pacquiao has picked right opponent but it's a secret...shhhh...
11. Purse has to be 50/50, even though Pac said he would take the smaller purse
12. Arum said he is not pushing for fight because Floyd is really fighting Guerrero
13. Pac is running for president and fighting Floyd would not be good press because of Floyd's disrespectful ways.
14. Arum doesn't know who to call to reach Floyds business
15. Floyd must first guarentee his purse (yet Floyd and MoneyTeam have more money than all inverstors combined).
16. Pactarrds say May 5th is only for mexicans. 
17. Pac says Floyd can't demand OSTD
18. Blood testing weakens Pac
19. Pac is afraid of needles
20. Floyd is too big
21. Need more time to promote fight. 
22. Top Rank has investors needed for a fight of this magnitutude..joe jackson and Bobby Brown 
23. Mayweather is fighting Erik Morales so pac has to fight a possible other 4 guys.
24. People won't pay to see Mayweather's style 
25. "I don't even know what ees a steroid" -Manny Pacquiao -Future President of the Filipines
26. Maywaether may not get a licensed by the boxing commision, so we can't negotiate fight- Bob Arum
27. We need a bigger temporary stadium to have lower ticket/ppv prices for the fans 
28. Floyd Mayweather's team are amateurs 
29. Mayweather camp are negotiating through the media 
30. Arum is giving him a dose of reality, thats why he's not making the fight.
31. Pac and Arum playing games with floyd to mock him. 
32. Mayweather had his chance but he blew it in 2009.
33. Floyd doesn't REALLY want to fight, he's just posturing.
34. Fight would have been already over ages ago had it not been for floyd making it impossible
35. Arum: "We still don't know who to talk to on Mayweather's side"!!! 
36. Manny Pacquiao has lost a step since Cotto.
37. Bob Arum doesn't trust USADA offcial testing.

This has nothing to do with this thread!


----------



## DaCrooked

MrJotatp4p said:


> 1. Pac's team want to make JMM-Pac IV fight
> 2. Cut needs 8 months to heal
> 3. Arum said Floyd going to jail so can't make fight
> 4. May 5th fight will be reserved for JMM-Pac IV fight
> **(FMJ sentence pushed)**
> 5. Arum says May 5th too soon for cut to heal
> 6. Need time to build large stadium
> 7. Fight should be in Dubai or Dallas not Vegas
> 8. Floyd NEEDS to personally call me -Bob Arum
> 9. Arum is not sure why Schaffer keeps calling him, so Arum won't return call
> 10. Pacquiao has picked right opponent but it's a secret...shhhh...
> 11. Purse has to be 50/50, even though Pac said he would take the smaller purse
> 12. Arum said he is not pushing for fight because Floyd is really fighting Guerrero
> 13. Pac is running for president and fighting Floyd would not be good press because of Floyd's disrespectful ways.
> 14. Arum doesn't know who to call to reach Floyds business
> 15. Floyd must first guarentee his purse (yet Floyd and MoneyTeam have more money than all inverstors combined).
> 16. Pactarrds say May 5th is only for mexicans.
> 17. Pac says Floyd can't demand OSTD
> 18. Blood testing weakens Pac
> 19. Pac is afraid of needles
> 20. Floyd is too big
> 21. Need more time to promote fight.
> 22. Top Rank has investors needed for a fight of this magnitutude..joe jackson and Bobby Brown
> 23. Mayweather is fighting Erik Morales so pac has to fight a possible other 4 guys.
> 24. People won't pay to see Mayweather's style
> 25. "I don't even know what ees a steroid" -Manny Pacquiao -Future President of the Filipines
> 26. Maywaether may not get a licensed by the boxing commision, so we can't negotiate fight- Bob Arum
> 27. We need a bigger temporary stadium to have lower ticket/ppv prices for the fans
> 28. Floyd Mayweather's team are amateurs
> 29. Mayweather camp are negotiating through the media
> 30. Arum is giving him a dose of reality, thats why he's not making the fight.
> 31. Pac and Arum playing games with floyd to mock him.
> 32. Mayweather had his chance but he blew it in 2009.
> 33. Floyd doesn't REALLY want to fight, he's just posturing.
> 34. Fight would have been already over ages ago had it not been for floyd making it impossible
> 35. Arum: "We still don't know who to talk to on Mayweather's side"!!!
> 36. Manny Pacquiao has lost a step since Cotto.
> 37. Bob Arum doesn't trust USADA offcial testing.
> 
> This has nothing to do with this thread!


This list makes me laugh every time


----------



## tommygun711

I wonder how many threads Leon has made about floyd & pacquiao


----------



## Bogotazo

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> "Our hearts go out to the Philippines and the family members around the world whom have been affected by Typhoon Haiyan. We will donate 100% of the proceeds from the sale of this shirt to AmeriCares to assist in the country's recovery.
> 
> You can get yours now at www.themoneyteam.com"
> 
> Let's pool together some money and get one for doby. All he needs is a tee and a hug then he'll be fine


Oh wow, very cool of them.


----------



## turbotime

I posted this in my moneyteam thread last week :conf


----------



## Hatesrats

Those first 2 T's are pretty cool might scoop one of each.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

ha floyd a pactard


----------



## Jonnybravo

l3on what a dick, trying to make out floyd is trolling when he is just being a decent person and helping out those in need. Props to Floyd!


----------



## MrJotatp4p

1. Pac's team want to make JMM-Pac IV fight
2. Cut needs 8 months to heal
3. Arum said Floyd going to jail so can't make fight
4. May 5th fight will be reserved for JMM-Pac IV fight 
**(FMJ sentence pushed)**
5. Arum says May 5th too soon for cut to heal
6. Need time to build large stadium
7. Fight should be in Dubai or Dallas not Vegas
8. Floyd NEEDS to personally call me -Bob Arum
9. Arum is not sure why Schaffer keeps calling him, so Arum won't return call 
10. Pacquiao has picked right opponent but it's a secret...shhhh...
11. Purse has to be 50/50, even though Pac said he would take the smaller purse
12. Arum said he is not pushing for fight because Floyd is really fighting Guerrero
13. Pac is running for president and fighting Floyd would not be good press because of Floyd's disrespectful ways.
14. Arum doesn't know who to call to reach Floyds business
15. Floyd must first guarentee his purse (yet Floyd and MoneyTeam have more money than all inverstors combined).
16. Pactarrds say May 5th is only for mexicans. 
17. Pac says Floyd can't demand OSTD
18. Blood testing weakens Pac
19. Pac is afraid of needles
20. Floyd is too big
21. Need more time to promote fight. 
22. Top Rank has investors needed for a fight of this magnitutude..joe jackson and Bobby Brown 
23. Mayweather is fighting Erik Morales so pac has to fight a possible other 4 guys.
24. People won't pay to see Mayweather's style 
25. "I don't even know what ees a steroid" -Manny Pacquiao -Future President of the Filipines
26. Maywaether may not get a licensed by the boxing commision, so we can't negotiate fight- Bob Arum
27. We need a bigger temporary stadium to have lower ticket/ppv prices for the fans 
28. Floyd Mayweather's team are amateurs 
29. Mayweather camp are negotiating through the media 
30. Arum is giving him a dose of reality, thats why he's not making the fight.
31. Pac and Arum playing games with floyd to mock him. 
32. Mayweather had his chance but he blew it in 2009.
33. Floyd doesn't REALLY want to fight, he's just posturing.
34. Fight would have been already over ages ago had it not been for floyd making it impossible
35. Arum: "We still don't know who to talk to on Mayweather's side"!!! 
36. Manny Pacquiao has lost a step since Cotto.
37. Bob Arum doesn't trust USADA offcial testing.


----------



## oibighead

In all honesty he has probably donated as well towards helping the Philippines


----------



## Jonnybravo

MrJotatp4p said:


> 1. Pac's team want to make JMM-Pac IV fight
> 2. Cut needs 8 months to heal
> 3. Arum said Floyd going to jail so can't make fight
> 4. May 5th fight will be reserved for JMM-Pac IV fight
> **(FMJ sentence pushed)**
> 5. Arum says May 5th too soon for cut to heal
> 6. Need time to build large stadium
> 7. Fight should be in Dubai or Dallas not Vegas
> 8. Floyd NEEDS to personally call me -Bob Arum
> 9. Arum is not sure why Schaffer keeps calling him, so Arum won't return call
> 10. Pacquiao has picked right opponent but it's a secret...shhhh...
> 11. Purse has to be 50/50, even though Pac said he would take the smaller purse
> 12. Arum said he is not pushing for fight because Floyd is really fighting Guerrero
> 13. Pac is running for president and fighting Floyd would not be good press because of Floyd's disrespectful ways.
> 14. Arum doesn't know who to call to reach Floyds business
> 15. Floyd must first guarentee his purse (yet Floyd and MoneyTeam have more money than all inverstors combined).
> 16. Pactarrds say May 5th is only for mexicans.
> 17. Pac says Floyd can't demand OSTD
> 18. Blood testing weakens Pac
> 19. Pac is afraid of needles
> 20. Floyd is too big
> 21. Need more time to promote fight.
> 22. Top Rank has investors needed for a fight of this magnitutude..joe jackson and Bobby Brown
> 23. Mayweather is fighting Erik Morales so pac has to fight a possible other 4 guys.
> 24. People won't pay to see Mayweather's style
> 25. "I don't even know what ees a steroid" -Manny Pacquiao -Future President of the Filipines
> 26. Maywaether may not get a licensed by the boxing commision, so we can't negotiate fight- Bob Arum
> 27. We need a bigger temporary stadium to have lower ticket/ppv prices for the fans
> 28. Floyd Mayweather's team are amateurs
> 29. Mayweather camp are negotiating through the media
> 30. Arum is giving him a dose of reality, thats why he's not making the fight.
> 31. Pac and Arum playing games with floyd to mock him.
> 32. Mayweather had his chance but he blew it in 2009.
> 33. Floyd doesn't REALLY want to fight, he's just posturing.
> 34. Fight would have been already over ages ago had it not been for floyd making it impossible
> 35. Arum: "We still don't know who to talk to on Mayweather's side"!!!
> 36. Manny Pacquiao has lost a step since Cotto.
> 37. Bob Arum doesn't trust USADA offcial testing.


You should be quiet for a little while, after talking as much shit as you did before the rios fight :deal


----------



## MrJotatp4p

You should be quiet for a little while, after talking as much shit as you did before the rios fight :deal[/QUOTE]

Fuck off with that. Like I said I went with a gut feeling and was wrong. So what. Its not that serious. Hey people said I should be quiet before JMM vs Pac 3 and 4 but we know how that turned out.


----------



## Jonnybravo

MrJotatp4p said:


> Fuck off with that. Like I said I went with a gut feeling and was wrong. So what. Its not that serious. Hey people said I should be quiet before JMM vs Pac 3 and 4 but we know how that turned out.


Yep but you got this one wrong, so hush your shit talking about the pacman as punishment till his next fight is announced :ibutt


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Jonnybravo said:


> Yep but you got this one wrong, so hush your shit talking about the pacman as punishment till his next fight is announced :ibutt


I can talk all I want. I may need to donate Manny some money too bc according to reports he is living off advances but I will pass bc he won't pay me back just like he didn't pay VisionQuest. :lol:


----------



## Johnstown

this trolling is so effective....I mean not as effective as proving your superiority by going and beating the fuck out of the guy...but hey we can't be doing that :rolleyes


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

this would totally be effective when emmanuel is on the ropes in his high guard


----------



## tommygun711

MrJotatp4p said:


> I can talk all I want. I may need to donate Manny some money too bc according to reports he is living off advances but I will pass bc he won't pay me back just like he didn't pay VisionQuest.


how can you hate him so much lol?


----------



## MrJotatp4p

tommygun711 said:


> how can you hate him so much lol?


I don't hate Manny at all and even went to his fight in Texas.


----------



## turbotime

MrJotatp4p said:


> 1. Pac's team want to make JMM-Pac IV fight
> 2. Cut needs 8 months to heal
> 3. Arum said Floyd going to jail so can't make fight
> 4. May 5th fight will be reserved for JMM-Pac IV fight
> **(FMJ sentence pushed)**
> 5. Arum says May 5th too soon for cut to heal
> 6. Need time to build large stadium
> 7. Fight should be in Dubai or Dallas not Vegas
> 8. Floyd NEEDS to personally call me -Bob Arum
> 9. Arum is not sure why Schaffer keeps calling him, so Arum won't return call
> 10. Pacquiao has picked right opponent but it's a secret...shhhh...
> 11. Purse has to be 50/50, even though Pac said he would take the smaller purse
> 12. Arum said he is not pushing for fight because Floyd is really fighting Guerrero
> 13. Pac is running for president and fighting Floyd would not be good press because of Floyd's disrespectful ways.
> 14. Arum doesn't know who to call to reach Floyds business
> 15. Floyd must first guarentee his purse (yet Floyd and MoneyTeam have more money than all inverstors combined).
> 16. Pactarrds say May 5th is only for mexicans.
> 17. Pac says Floyd can't demand OSTD
> 18. Blood testing weakens Pac
> 19. Pac is afraid of needles
> 20. Floyd is too big
> 21. Need more time to promote fight.
> 22. Top Rank has investors needed for a fight of this magnitutude..joe jackson and Bobby Brown
> 23. Mayweather is fighting Erik Morales so pac has to fight a possible other 4 guys.
> 24. People won't pay to see Mayweather's style
> 25. "I don't even know what ees a steroid" -Manny Pacquiao -Future President of the Filipines
> 26. Maywaether may not get a licensed by the boxing commision, so we can't negotiate fight- Bob Arum
> 27. We need a bigger temporary stadium to have lower ticket/ppv prices for the fans
> 28. Floyd Mayweather's team are amateurs
> 29. Mayweather camp are negotiating through the media
> 30. Arum is giving him a dose of reality, thats why he's not making the fight.
> 31. Pac and Arum playing games with floyd to mock him.
> 32. Mayweather had his chance but he blew it in 2009.
> 33. Floyd doesn't REALLY want to fight, he's just posturing.
> 34. Fight would have been already over ages ago had it not been for floyd making it impossible
> 35. Arum: "We still don't know who to talk to on Mayweather's side"!!!
> 36. Manny Pacquiao has lost a step since Cotto.
> 37. Bob Arum doesn't trust USADA offcial testing.


:lol:

Makes me a bit mad though :-(


----------



## SJS20

*Bob Arum open to truce with Golden Boy and Showtime. HBO have NO exclusive deal with Manny Pacquaio.*

Could the cold war be over?

All credit goes to WWW.Fightsaga.com

http://www.fightsaga.com/news/item/...-Manny-Pacquiao-Showtime-and-Top-Rank-to-talk

Showtime Executive Vice President Stephen Espinoza has been a great contributor in reviving the Sweet Science by producing numerous blockbuster cards to the delight of boxing fans.
Golden Boy and Showtime most recently produced the highest grossing pay-per-view event in history 'The One', the boxing event between pound-for-pound king Floyd Mayweather and boxing's newest star Canelo Alvarez.

The fight card was quality from top to bottom showcasing top level talent in the co-feature and undercards.

Golden Boy and Showtime showcased on a world stage what they have been seemingly doing the last few years, providing quality cards that all boxing fans can enjoy.

Staying true to that philosophy is Stephen's newest venture. Securing the epic fight fans have been clamoring for since 2009, a challenging task given the troubled history of the combative promotional companies and television networks.

However renewed interest has been sparked by Top Rank CEO Bob Arum, expressing heavy interest in reaching a mutual agreement with Golden Boy and Showtime.

The Showtime executive will attempt to iniate contact with Bob Arum soon in hopes of producing the mega fight.
Stephen told the LA Times, "I will call Arum. This is an enticing enough opportunity to do it. HBO, for whatever reason, doesn't have an exclusive deal with Manny Pacquiao, so there's no reason it can't be on Showtime."

We'll find out how serious Bob Arum is by how welcoming he is to Stephen Espinoza.

Will this be the beginning of an eventual megafight or the continuation of hostile negotiations?

Any sort of thaw would be great for the sport, Mayweather and Pacquaio aside, there are so many brilliant matchups to make.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

posted this the other day but they moved it into the Floyd-emmanuel super thread

great news for boxing

*emmanuel gets clapped again, this time by Floyd

**DANI-Timmeh*

It would be interesting to see how bop plays it at 147 and 154, where GBP's roster completely beats the shit out of his.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Lucaz vs Provo


----------



## SJS20

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> posted this the other day but they moved it into the Floyd-emmanuel super thread
> 
> great news for boxing
> 
> *emmanuel gets clapped again, this time by Floyd
> 
> **DANI-Timmeh*
> 
> It would be interesting to see how bop plays it at 147 and 154, where GBP's roster completely beats the shit out of his.


Sorry matey, not on here so much anymore.

It's not about Mayweather and Pacquaio really, so moving it would be daft. (@Bogotazo)

Bradley is the real sweetner in all of this for me, vs Garcia, Lucas, Broner, and Floyd.

You're right about GBP having a better group of fighters, but guys like Rigo, Donaire, Lomachenko, etc make the lower weight divisions so exciting. Mikey Garcia too.


----------



## Hatesrats

Will HBO will have to cut out in a possible Pac/Mayweather??


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Hatesrats said:


> Will HBO will have to cut out in a possible Pac/Mayweather??


as punishment for all the years of lampley's shitty commentating


----------



## Bogotazo

Word, good shit. Bob has been talking about co-network promotions like they did in the past. He knows Manny only has so much time left.

Garcia-Timmy would be cool, but Bradley is the best validation for Pac if he wants a Floyd fight. If he can't beat Timmy shouldn't fight Floyd. Although as a JMM fan I want him to have another crack at Timmy too. Let's just have Bradley fight 3 times in a year against JMM, Pac, and Garcia, because I feel like it.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

140-154 the most gangster divisions

140
DANI
Lucaz
Provo

147
Floyd
Timmeh
JUAN
Keith
Kellz
RENE
Guerrero

154
Floyd
BBallandy
Cotto(e)
Alvarez
Trout
Molina


----------



## SJS20

I'd rather see Bradley vs Mayweather, than Pac vs Floyd in all honesty.

Howabout Provo vs Maidana at 147?


Going back to HBO, this really would leave them high and dry. They'd be forced to focus on International fights, and gems for hardcore fight fans. It's such an interesting concept.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> Word, good shit. Bob has been talking about co-network promotions like they did in the past. He knows Manny only has so much time left.
> 
> Garcia-Timmy would be cool, but Bradley is the best validation for Pac if he wants a Floyd fight. If he can't beat Timmy shouldn't fight Floyd. Although as a JMM fan I want him to have another crack at Timmy too. Let's just have Bradley fight 3 times in a year against JMM, Pac, and Garcia, because I feel like it.


I wonder if bop will match emmanuel up again with Timmeh if a Floyd fight is on the horizon. Given emmanuel's history of extremely favorable matchmaking in order to further milk him. Would bop risk it right before the biggest emmanuel milk session


----------



## SJS20

Khan vs Bradley is still intriguing to me.

There's still fighters like Alexander at 147, Mike Jones?

Rios vs Khan?!


----------



## Divi253

Lampley might lose it if he can't commentate for this fight. Crazy HBO doesn't have an exclusive deal with Pacquiao. Some great fights could be made. GBP has the better mid weight guys and Top Rank has great lower weight guys. Interesting match ups could be made.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

SJS20 said:


> I'd rather see Bradley vs Mayweather, than Pac vs Floyd in all honesty.
> 
> Howabout Provo vs Maidana at 147?
> 
> Going back to HBO, this really would leave them high and dry. They'd be forced to focus on International fights, and gems for hardcore fight fans. It's such an interesting concept.


this could be the ultimate move for Showtime to establish alpha male status and forever rid us of lampley

Provo vs RENE is a fight where the contestants shave years off of each other's lives


----------



## Chatty

Hopefully it gets sorted.

Probably suits both to do so as to freshen things up and start putting new fights into the equation. I'm guessing both don't have a lot of big stand alone fights left in them playing in house. Both Mayweather and Pacquaio look devoid of options after 2 more fights and then theres only so many times we can watch Rios and Alvarado fight beat each other up.


----------



## SJS20

Andy Ruiz vs Deontay Wilder


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse

arum getting desperate :lol:


----------



## Divi253

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I wonder if bop will match emmanuel up again with Timmeh if a Floyd fight is on the horizon. Given emmanuel's history of extremely favorable matchmaking in order to further milk him. Would bop risk it right before the biggest emmanuel milk session


I think he tries to see what kind of deal he can get with Floyd before making any decisions. If it looks like something he'll take but not this May, I don't see a Bradley fight. I mean he clearly won last time but Bradley was also injured.. I just don't see it. He has both in his stable so he can make the fight even if Manny lost to Floyd.


----------



## SJS20

If you're HBO, as soon as the Mayweather move to Showtime was made you would IMMEDIATELY try to tie up Manny Pacquaio, Andre Ward and Miguel Cotto to exclusive contracts. Stars in this sport are few and far between.

Sergio is with Lou DiBella who obviously has a great relationship with HBO, and GGG is a relatively free agent too as far as networks go, but surely they will want to go where the most money is?


----------



## ~Cellzki~

Bob has lost the war. he knows his constant miliking of rematches with only 5 fighters is getting old and coming to an end. plus pac is running out of options. if you cant beat em, join em.

anyway, this is great for boxing if true. i agree with SJS, i think Pac and Bradley should rematch and the winner should get the shot at floyd..


----------



## ~Cellzki~

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> arum getting desperate :lol:


:yep he knows he has a Don King like future once Manny is gone.
GB is runnin shit..


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

SJS20 said:


> If you're HBO, as soon as the Mayweather move to Showtime was made you would IMMEDIATELY try to tie up Manny Pacquaio, Andre Ward and Miguel Cotto to exclusive contracts. Stars in this sport are few and far between.
> 
> Sergio is with Lou DiBella who obviously has a great relationship with HBO, and GGG is a relatively free agent too as far as networks go, but surely they will want to go where the most money is?


it seems HBO WANTS to be played

did you know they allowed Cotto(e) to drive his price up via bid war between them and Showtime


----------



## SJS20

GB thriving without Oscar De La Hoya.


----------



## SJS20

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> it seems HBO WANTS to be played
> 
> did you know they allowed Cotto(e) to drive his price up via bid war between them and Showtime


Can't wait for Wlad vs Povetkin re-match, this time with a 24/7...


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

SJS20 said:


> Can't wait for Wlad vs Povetkin re-match, this time with a 24/7...


Is that how it works in this agreement, where Showtime will also get HBO's resources?

I thought it just gives top rank the option of going between networks, so they can make fights with GBP who are purely on Showtime


----------



## SJS20

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Is that how it works in this agreement, where Showtime will also get HBO's resources?
> 
> I thought it just gives top rank the option of going between networks, so they can make fights with GBP who are purely on Showtime


Surely, in order to build a fight up you would display both potential fighters on the same network?


----------



## SouthPaw

Hatesrats said:


> Will HBO will have to cut out in a possible Pac/Mayweather??


Arum can't risk alienating the biggest buyer of premium content. The most amicable way to do this would be a split network PPV ala Lewis-Tyson. That could bring the walls down between everyone and then we could start getting some great inter-promotional fights.

Mares-Donaire
Rios-Matthysse
etc
etc


----------



## Collie

So many great potential match-ups if this cold war ends, it would be great for boxing.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog

I knew eventually he would cave. If Floyd and Pac happens on Showtime ppv and hbo is left with their d in their hand, it would be poetic justice. They gave us all those shitty one sided Manny fights and treated Floyd like shit when they had him. F off hbo.

-------------------

www.boxingjabs.com


----------



## elterrible

why does everyone think this shit matters?

They WERE fighting under the same station all through 2009 to 2012 and still never fought. All this does is put them back in the same place they were before, 4 fucking years ago. but then we had to build a stadium and there wasnt enough time blah blah blah


----------



## DobyZhee

pretty lonely day when on thanksgiving, flomos choose to WISH for a floyd/Pac fight instead of spending time with their families..


----------



## turbotime




----------



## Brickfists

Eh judging from that article its Espinosa who's trying to get things done not Arum so this thread is a little misleading.


----------



## SJS20

DobyZhee said:


> pretty lonely day when on thanksgiving, flomos choose to WISH for a floyd/Pac fight instead of spending time with their families..


:huh


----------



## Theron

Garcia will put a whuppin on Provo


----------



## SJS20

The thread was about the TV network situation, and the potential matchups made between two resenting stables of world class Boxers.

Why on gods green earth, has some idiot moved it?


----------



## bballchump11

SJS20 said:


> Could the cold war be over?
> 
> All credit goes to WWW.Fightsaga.com
> 
> http://www.fightsaga.com/news/item/...-Manny-Pacquiao-Showtime-and-Top-Rank-to-talk
> 
> Showtime Executive Vice President Stephen Espinoza has been a great contributor in reviving the Sweet Science by producing numerous blockbuster cards to the delight of boxing fans.
> Golden Boy and Showtime most recently produced the highest grossing pay-per-view event in history 'The One', the boxing event between pound-for-pound king Floyd Mayweather and boxing's newest star Canelo Alvarez.
> 
> The fight card was quality from top to bottom showcasing top level talent in the co-feature and undercards.
> 
> Golden Boy and Showtime showcased on a world stage what they have been seemingly doing the last few years, providing quality cards that all boxing fans can enjoy.
> 
> Staying true to that philosophy is Stephen's newest venture. Securing the epic fight fans have been clamoring for since 2009, a challenging task given the troubled history of the combative promotional companies and television networks.
> 
> However renewed interest has been sparked by Top Rank CEO Bob Arum, expressing heavy interest in reaching a mutual agreement with Golden Boy and Showtime.
> 
> The Showtime executive will attempt to iniate contact with Bob Arum soon in hopes of producing the mega fight.
> Stephen told the LA Times, "I will call Arum. This is an enticing enough opportunity to do it. HBO, for whatever reason, doesn't have an exclusive deal with Manny Pacquiao, so there's no reason it can't be on Showtime."
> 
> We'll find out how serious Bob Arum is by how welcoming he is to Stephen Espinoza.
> 
> Will this be the beginning of an eventual megafight or the continuation of hostile negotiations?
> 
> Any sort of thaw would be great for the sport, Mayweather and Pacquaio aside, there are so many brilliant matchups to make.


what dumbass mod moved this thread here?


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times

The only quote in that shit story is about Mayweather-Pacquiao, and all that it says is that Espinoza's going to make an enquiry. 

If you want to talk about the cold war and potential matchups, start a thread that's actually about that.


----------



## steviebruno

MrJotatp4p said:


> 1. Pac's team want to make JMM-Pac IV fight
> 2. Cut needs 8 months to heal
> 3. Arum said Floyd going to jail so can't make fight
> 4. May 5th fight will be reserved for JMM-Pac IV fight
> **(FMJ sentence pushed)**
> 5. Arum says May 5th too soon for cut to heal
> 6. Need time to build large stadium
> 7. Fight should be in Dubai or Dallas not Vegas
> 8. Floyd NEEDS to personally call me -Bob Arum
> 9. Arum is not sure why Schaffer keeps calling him, so Arum won't return call
> 10. Pacquiao has picked right opponent but it's a secret...shhhh...
> 11. Purse has to be 50/50, even though Pac said he would take the smaller purse
> 12. Arum said he is not pushing for fight because Floyd is really fighting Guerrero
> 13. Pac is running for president and fighting Floyd would not be good press because of Floyd's disrespectful ways.
> 14. Arum doesn't know who to call to reach Floyds business
> 15. Floyd must first guarentee his purse (yet Floyd and MoneyTeam have more money than all inverstors combined).
> 16. Pactarrds say May 5th is only for mexicans.
> 17. Pac says Floyd can't demand OSTD
> 18. Blood testing weakens Pac
> 19. Pac is afraid of needles
> 20. Floyd is too big
> 21. Need more time to promote fight.
> 22. Top Rank has investors needed for a fight of this magnitutude..joe jackson and Bobby Brown
> 23. Mayweather is fighting Erik Morales so pac has to fight a possible other 4 guys.
> 24. People won't pay to see Mayweather's style
> 25. "I don't even know what ees a steroid" -Manny Pacquiao -Future President of the Filipines
> 26. Maywaether may not get a licensed by the boxing commision, so we can't negotiate fight- Bob Arum
> 27. We need a bigger temporary stadium to have lower ticket/ppv prices for the fans
> 28. Floyd Mayweather's team are amateurs
> 29. Mayweather camp are negotiating through the media
> 30. Arum is giving him a dose of reality, thats why he's not making the fight.
> 31. Pac and Arum playing games with floyd to mock him.
> 32. Mayweather had his chance but he blew it in 2009.
> 33. Floyd doesn't REALLY want to fight, he's just posturing.
> 34. Fight would have been already over ages ago had it not been for floyd making it impossible
> 35. Arum: "We still don't know who to talk to on Mayweather's side"!!!
> 36. Manny Pacquiao has lost a step since Cotto.
> 37. Bob Arum doesn't trust USADA offcial testing.
> 
> This has nothing to do with this thread!


38. Manny just had random blood testing for the Rios fight, four years after the initial request. This proves that he didn't duck Floyd.


----------



## Bogotazo

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I wonder if bop will match emmanuel up again with Timmeh if a Floyd fight is on the horizon. Given emmanuel's history of extremely favorable matchmaking in order to further milk him. Would bop risk it right before the biggest emmanuel milk session


I think he just might. Short-term risk, long term reward.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

steviebruno said:


> 38. Manny just had random blood testing for the Rios fight, four years after the initial request. This proves that he didn't duck Floyd.


39. He only got tested 2 times throughout an 8 to 12 wk time which proves he was clean so Floyd can't say anything bc Floyd gets tested 5 to 6 times blood which isn't better than 2 times for Manny.


----------



## ImElvis666

MrJotatp4p said:


> 39. He only got tested 2 times throughout an 8 to 12 wk time which proves he was clean so Floyd can't say anything bc Floyd gets tested 5 to 6 times blood which isn't better than 2 times for Manny.


So can I give you your avatar for the next six months or is Relentless first up?


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Since they locked the They're Back thread I just want to let everyone know that these Pactards are back and they will invade this place. Be alarmed bc they aren't just any Pactards. These mofos are the descendants of the Original Pactards and they are angry as hell. They are currently on the other boxing site and it is infested with them. Here is a list of a few of these descendants bc they will be here. 

Progamer - This tard right here is the son of Puga and the nephew of Pejevan. He post just like Puga and repeats the same thing on 30 pages. 

Skullrip - Son of Pejevan and the cousin of Gander Tasco and the pimp of Onepunchko. He throws out all logic and ask question that have no answer to them. 

Holy Grail- Was discovered in a frozen tomb under the home of LanceUppercunt and this abominable Pactard is trained in the ways of the Uppercunt. You are going to hear coward and all kinds of Uppercunt rants. 

They are coming and they throw out all logic. You've been warned.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

ImElvis666 said:


> So can I give you your avatar for the next six months or is Relentless first up?


Wait did I bet you bc I don't remember. Show me that I did and you can get me one. I keep my word and my understanding is that Relentless won't be back so if I bet you then you're up.


----------



## ImElvis666

MrJotatp4p said:


> Wait did I bet you bc I don't remember. Show me that I did and you can get me one. I keep my word and my understanding is that Relentless won't be back so if I bet you then you're up.


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...r-brandon-rios&p=619534&viewfull=1#post619534

There you go, Sir. 60 days.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

ImElvis666 said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...r-brandon-rios&p=619534&viewfull=1#post619534
> 
> There you go, Sir. 60 days.


Okay. Choose the avatar and I will change it over.


----------



## ImElvis666

MrJotatp4p said:


> Okay. Choose the avatar and I will change it over.


An honourable man. I'll let you know when I've something picked out! :jjj


----------



## MrJotatp4p

ImElvis666 said:


> An honourable man. I'll let you know when I've something picked out! :jjj


Okay.


----------



## Leftsmash

Look at this 2nd rate break down that I swear I've seen copied and pasted many times for at least 2 years.

Courtesey of Progamer

*so now after i broke down how pac matches up well with mayweather, it has now become floyd is a bad style matchup for pac because of his A++ level of offense and footwork, controlling dist, etc, etc?

so the argument that is floyd is the faster, stronger, bigger and better master defensive tactician than marquez is out the window?

so you agree that mayweather shoulder roll will not work against a southpaw like pacquiao?

do you also agree that his jab (scoring jabs against ortho) is less effective against southpaw and jst becomes more like a range finder or distance gauge or something?

do you also agree that floyd will not stand in there looking to shoulder pac's punches and counter?

so we can put to rest now that the floyd beats pacquiao because floyd is a better defensive tactician than marquez?

marquez beat pacquiao not with defense but with offense and needed 4 tries to do it. not to mention, he has to hang his chin in there and traded to land his own. floyd doesnt have the chin to do this.

floyd chin, imo, will be his achilles heel is this fight.

any southpaw with speed is going to land square on his chin because he is squared up against southpaws.

watch how many straight left judah landed on his chin. if judah has some pop on his punches, he was going to put floyd on the defensive, instead floyd walked him down.

no one tried to walk pac down and didnt pay the price.

once pac lands a straight left to flloyd's chin, he will be put on the defensive, if not on survival mode. but we already establish defense isnt going to win against pac, so.

what A++ level offense against southpaw floyd has? its the same stuff i see over and over again.

are you trying to say floyd will walk pac down with a high guard?

stand in there and try to counter pac? bradley tried this early on, and pac broke his 2 ankles bec bradley couldnt keep up.

bradley tried to stick and move but largely ineffective because his jab only land on pac's lead arm. so bradley was flicking his jab on pac's arm like a fool thinking he was scoring the whole time. well the judges thought the same so maybe he was right.

pac will deal with floyd's offense the same way he deals with all the orthodox he fought. get off first and put the pressure on the other guy or feint and counter.

floyd will land his share of lead rights and straight the same way pac will land his.

so now it is down to who hits harder, since the speed is about even. or are you saying pac wont land a straight left on floyd? if judah and cotto can land on floyd, so can pac.

once that floyd's chin is tapped, floyd will be on defensive the whole fight.

you dont beat floyd by shutting his offense, you beat him by putting him on the defense by hitting him in his chin so hard he doesnt want to be hit there again. floyd will shut his own offense because he wil be more focused on protecting his chin.

but we already established, defense hardly works on southpaws, that is why floyd becomes teh aggressor against them.

floyd's chin, the chin he hid for so long, will be his undoing in the fight. *



> OK, you're one of the better Floyd posters here so I will actually take time to break it down to you, in MY OPINION, why I think Pac troubles Floyd.
> 
> The shoulder roll is Floyd primary form of defense, yes reflexes, footwork all come into play, however the shoulder roll is a defensive stance, not an offensive stance. Watch the Andre Ward segment in the ring, he says that too. From a shoulder roll stance, you can capitalise your counterpunching prowess. Floyd's style is built around that stance, the leaning back pull counter, the ducking, the right hand to right cheek to defend against that left hook, that elbow raised for control etc.
> 
> Tyson's primary stance was his peakaboo, now in his prime, against his opponents, I'm damm sure Tyson would have still ktfo his opponents in whatever stance he chose, orthodox or even philly shell. That's because Tyson still possessed all the offensive qualities such as speed, power, reaction, combinations, head movement etc. However, if Tysons overall effectiveness in peakaboo was 100/100, in philly shell it might be 90/100, however as he outclassed his opponents so much, his overall effectiveness could have dropped to 50% and he would still KTFO mofo's.
> 
> Such is the case for Floyd, he's so far above the likes of Guerrero's, he could go peakaboo and still outbox the shit out of him, but there's no denying that he is at his best, in the shoulder roll stance, and his overall effectiveness is reduced out of it. Hence the word "primary".
> 
> When I responded to what Cotto would trouble Floyd with, I pictured their fight in my head and visualised their styles clashing together. I saw a long stiff jab from Cotto that could push May back, I saw when he got inside he could throw those combinations and Floyd will block and slip most of it but some could land. The fact that he mixed it up accurately, body/head makes it more difficult. I also saw his overall strength being a factor, to get inside in his methodical stalking style. Pretty much that is how it played out, but obviously Floyd adapted and was in control for the most part. However, make no mistake, those qualities troubled Floyd.
> 
> Now what can I see with Pacquiao-Floyd in the ring? So many unanswered questions:
> 
> 1) How will Floyd deal with Pac's footspeed? He has never dealt with that footspeed before, usually he can control the range but with Pac able to move laterally, in and out so well, this will create angles. Pac has never been unable to create angles. Tim Bradley sprained his ankle BECAUSE Pacquiao was creating too much angles, twisting and turning. Floyd may or may not control the range, he may have faster feet, but that is unknown and you can't claim for a fact that Floyd will be able to control the distance. Not when Pac has been able to come in and out as he pleases with ALL of his opponents, including JMM.
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-zpKX7LwTvC...J8/s1600/6.gif
> 
> 2) Floyd counters after his opponent finishes. He's not a JMM warrior type, you hit me, I hit back. Floyd likes to make opponents miss, and then hit back when they fire their load. The problem with that is, Pac literally throws 10 punch combinations at lightning speed, he's gonna have to wait a long time and hope to hell he dodges all of them before he counters back. A way to stop Pac's assault is to either: a)whether the storm b)interrupt him mid combo but its risky, its what JMM and Morales did, c)jump out the way.
> 
> I think Floyd will definitely use C, he will get out of the way but how effective will that be for Floyds own offense? We will see.
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-dJrVgvOI9u...5g/s1600/8.gif
> 
> Look at the angle he's throw them from. I understand thats Rios, but when was the last time you saw a fighter fight like that. Most fighters have to set their feet to throw their combinations, Pac can literally throw a combination floating around the ring cos he throws them with such awkwardness. Its not the typical 1-2-3 combo, its just find the target and throw from whatever angle. He throws 45 degrees shot coming from left, then right etc and as you can see from that GIF, Pac wasn't even gonna stop throwing until Rios had to throw a haymaker out there to back Pac off.
> 
> Now how is that different to what Floyd is used to? Floyd has his pad routines to build muscle memory, you roger throw 1-2-3(jab,right, hook) and Floyd for example will slip, duck, twist and block hook with right hand to cheek. This is all muscle memory to him, so when an opponent throws these same old 1-2-3 combos for example in a fight, Floyd reacts to that instantly and dodge and block all of them. His muscle memory has not been trained to slip and dodge a combo that is just completely out of the book.
> 
> 3) Pac's feints. Bradley said he came into the fight fittest he's ever in, yet was gassed by 4th round. Pac keeps opponents very tense. The fact that Pac has a dangerous left hand makes his feints that much more troublesome because a feint is a threat. If Floyd overreacts, Pac may be able to time him, if Floyd deals with the feints well enough, then I guess he deals with it but we dont know. Floyd hasn't fought anyone who feints nearly as well as Pac.
> 
> 4) Speed and power from the southpaw stance. I don't think this needs too much explanation. It's been a long time since Floyd fought someone with real speed, we dont know how he will deal with that speed. Yes Floyd is fast, but being fast and being able to deal with your own speed are 2 different things. We know Mosley was the fastest guy he's seen recently, and Mosley tagged him good in that 2nd round. I think Pac is a lot faster the Mosley, and he telegraphs it less too. Pac will touch Floyd up, I guarantee it.
> 
> I could go on, but this has become too long already. Honestly, I've analysed the fight in my head from top to bottom and I see the fight unfolding in different ways, but to assume that Pac is no threat to Floyd is laughable. Floyd knows Pac is threat, that's a fact. If Floyd didn't think he was more of a threat than a Canelo or Guerrero, he would have beaten up this midget for 100+ mil payday and a legend on his resume already, and stuck it to Bob Arum beating up his cash cow.
> 
> And you can lists all the reasons why Floyd is a stylistic nightmare for Pac but it would be a waste of time. I know he is a stylistic nightmare and I already know all the reasons why. I just find it funny how you can dismiss the argument for the other side so easily.
> 
> Stylistically, Frazier was a nightmare for Ali...however, stylistically, Ali was also a nightmare for Frazier. Bare that in mind, its not one or the other, sometimes both can just make for big problems for each other.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Leftsmash said:


> Look at this 2nd rate break down that I swear I've seen copied and pasted many times for at least 2 years.
> 
> Courtesey of Progamer
> 
> *so now after i broke down how pac matches up well with mayweather, it has now become floyd is a bad style matchup for pac because of his A++ level of offense and footwork, controlling dist, etc, etc?
> 
> so the argument that is floyd is the faster, stronger, bigger and better master defensive tactician than marquez is out the window?
> 
> so you agree that mayweather shoulder roll will not work against a southpaw like pacquiao?
> 
> do you also agree that his jab (scoring jabs against ortho) is less effective against southpaw and jst becomes more like a range finder or distance gauge or something?
> 
> do you also agree that floyd will not stand in there looking to shoulder pac's punches and counter?
> 
> so we can put to rest now that the floyd beats pacquiao because floyd is a better defensive tactician than marquez?
> 
> marquez beat pacquiao not with defense but with offense and needed 4 tries to do it. not to mention, he has to hang his chin in there and traded to land his own. floyd doesnt have the chin to do this.
> 
> floyd chin, imo, will be his achilles heel is this fight.
> 
> any southpaw with speed is going to land square on his chin because he is squared up against southpaws.
> 
> watch how many straight left judah landed on his chin. if judah has some pop on his punches, he was going to put floyd on the defensive, instead floyd walked him down.
> 
> no one tried to walk pac down and didnt pay the price.
> 
> once pac lands a straight left to flloyd's chin, he will be put on the defensive, if not on survival mode. but we already establish defense isnt going to win against pac, so.
> 
> what A++ level offense against southpaw floyd has? its the same stuff i see over and over again.
> 
> are you trying to say floyd will walk pac down with a high guard?
> 
> stand in there and try to counter pac? bradley tried this early on, and pac broke his 2 ankles bec bradley couldnt keep up.
> 
> bradley tried to stick and move but largely ineffective because his jab only land on pac's lead arm. so bradley was flicking his jab on pac's arm like a fool thinking he was scoring the whole time. well the judges thought the same so maybe he was right.
> 
> pac will deal with floyd's offense the same way he deals with all the orthodox he fought. get off first and put the pressure on the other guy or feint and counter.
> 
> floyd will land his share of lead rights and straight the same way pac will land his.
> 
> so now it is down to who hits harder, since the speed is about even. or are you saying pac wont land a straight left on floyd? if judah and cotto can land on floyd, so can pac.
> 
> once that floyd's chin is tapped, floyd will be on defensive the whole fight.
> 
> you dont beat floyd by shutting his offense, you beat him by putting him on the defense by hitting him in his chin so hard he doesnt want to be hit there again. floyd will shut his own offense because he wil be more focused on protecting his chin.
> 
> but we already established, defense hardly works on southpaws, that is why floyd becomes teh aggressor against them.
> 
> floyd's chin, the chin he hid for so long, will be his undoing in the fight. *


:rofl


----------



## igor_otsky

gahd dammiet!


----------



## Zopilote

MrJotatp4p said:


> Since they locked the They're Back thread I just want to let everyone know that these Pactards are back and they will invade this place. Be alarmed bc they aren't just any Pactards. These mofos are the descendants of the Original Pactards and they are angry as hell. They are currently on the other boxing site and it is infested with them. Here is a list of a few of these descendants bc they will be here.
> 
> Progamer - This tard right here is the son of Puga and the nephew of Pejevan. He post just like Puga and repeats the same thing on 30 pages.
> 
> Skullrip - Son of Pejevan and the cousin of Gander Tasco and the pimp of Onepunchko. He throws out all logic and ask question that have no answer to them.
> 
> Holy Grail- Was discovered in a frozen tomb under the home of LanceUppercunt and this abominable Pactard is trained in the ways of the Uppercunt. You are going to hear coward and all kinds of Uppercunt rants.
> 
> They are coming and they throw out all logic. You've been warned.


I wouldn't say they're back.

There's been some of them, but nothing like in '08-'12.

JMM did us a huge favor in eliminating about 90% of Pacturds last December.

And chances are very good that we will never get to see those dipshits ever again.


----------



## turbotime

Zopilote said:


> I wouldn't say they're back.
> 
> There's been some of them, but nothing like in '08-'12.
> 
> JMM did us a huge favor in eliminating about 90% of Pacturds last December.
> 
> And chances are very good that we will never get to see those dipshits ever again.


Worst fanbase in boxing. I know pejevan came back to ESB under jak boxer :lol: puga is at the scene still. thank fuck


----------



## Illuminaughty

i hope this fight happens


----------



## turbotime

Illuminaughty said:


> i hope this fight happens


Hope it never does. Fuck Arum what a slimeball scumbag. Hope Floyd doesn't put one penny in his pocket.


----------



## Leftsmash

Zopilote said:


> I wouldn't say they're back.
> 
> There's been some of them, but nothing like in '08-'12.
> 
> JMM did us a huge favor in eliminating about 90% of Pacturds last December.
> 
> And chances are very good that we will never get to see those dipshits ever again.


They were starting to decline I think around the 3rd JMM/Pac fight, well that's the point I see at least started to see it begin to go down.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

*Schaefer Says Floyd Not Fighting Pac If Arum Is Involved*

over at the scene. the hate is deep between them all


----------



## Pimp C

Arum is full of shit and is the worst person in the sport today. He's the reason why this fight hasn't happened yet.:deal


----------



## Bogotazo

Instead of fuming and preemptively calling a duck, he should make Arum back his words and call him.


----------



## bballchump11

I saw the article. Schaefer was dead on.

Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=72369#ixzz2mYCTw4PB
This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.

Schaefer, along with Mayweather Promotions, are willing to offer Top Rank a replica of the exact terms that Arum presented to Golden Boy in order to make a fight between Nonito Donaire and Abner Mares.

*They will pay Top Rank an agreed upon fee for the services of Pacquioao, and Top Rank's banner will be present on all of the promotional items - but Golden Boy and Mayweather's company will handle the entire promotion of the event.*

"We are not looking to cut Arum out, this is not about not paying Bob. He can have his Top Rank logo on the banner, no problem. He can have a few seats, no problem. It's nothing to do with disrespecting, but if he thinks he's the driving force here - what f***ing arrogance does the guy have?," Schaefer said.

"We are using his blueprint. The same thing he said with Donaire, that Donaire was such a bigger star than Mares. Okay, you know what, we will use your own blueprint. And there is no disputing, no question that Mayweather is the number one star in the sport. Mayweather is the highest paid athlete in the world. And with his TMT brand - he makes more money from the TMT brand than Pacquiao makes fighting. I've seen the numbers. TMT is one of the hottest apparel brands in the urban market today."


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> I saw the article. Schaefer was dead on.
> 
> Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=72369#ixzz2mYCTw4PB
> This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.
> 
> Schaefer, along with Mayweather Promotions, are willing to offer Top Rank a replica of the exact terms that Arum presented to Golden Boy in order to make a fight between Nonito Donaire and Abner Mares.
> 
> *They will pay Top Rank an agreed upon fee for the services of Pacquioao, and Top Rank's banner will be present on all of the promotional items - but Golden Boy and Mayweather's company will handle the entire promotion of the event.*
> 
> "We are not looking to cut Arum out, this is not about not paying Bob. He can have his Top Rank logo on the banner, no problem. He can have a few seats, no problem. It's nothing to do with disrespecting, but if he thinks he's the driving force here - what f***ing arrogance does the guy have?," Schaefer said.
> 
> "We are using his blueprint. The same thing he said with Donaire, that Donaire was such a bigger star than Mares. Okay, you know what, we will use your own blueprint. And there is no disputing, no question that Mayweather is the number one star in the sport. Mayweather is the highest paid athlete in the world. And with his TMT brand - he makes more money from the TMT brand than Pacquiao makes fighting. I've seen the numbers. TMT is one of the hottest apparel brands in the urban market today."


notice how he tactically chose to release the statement on the day it's announced that emmanuel's most recent ppv was a flop

one shot, one kill


----------



## Divi253

I saw that. Arum won't accept the deal, but it IS what he tried to do. I understand Pac is bigger than Mares, but that's why they'll get paid more.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Divi253 said:


> I saw that. Arum won't accept the deal, but it IS what he tried to do. I understand Pac is bigger than Mares, but that's why they'll get paid more.


this is emmanuel's last chance to stop slutting around and ducking

If he decides to renew his tr contact, which should expire at the end of 2014, it goes to tell you he was joking the whole time about fighting Floyd


----------



## MrJotatp4p

If I am Arum I take that deal with a guarantee that if my fighter wins everything else gets flipped around including the split in my guys favor at 60/40. Also they would have to pay me a good bit for me to step aside which I think GBP is willing to do.


----------



## Cableaddict

Arum will never sign anything, unless it states that he gets to select the judges.


----------



## JeffJoiner

Ballsy play by Schaefer. The only way for this to work out is for either Mayweather or Arum to step aside and it's impossible for Mayweather, he's fighting.

It's the right move to make. Also, it might speak to a lack of marketable opponent for Mayweather next Spring. Let's not forget, Schaefer wants to keep his guy's name in the paper too.


----------



## Divi253

MrJotatp4p said:


> If I am Arum I take that deal with a guarantee that if my fighter wins everything else gets flipped around including the split in my guys favor at 60/40. Also they would have to pay me a good bit for me to step aside which I think GBP is willing to do.


I don't think Floyd/Schaefer take the deal with a win/loss changing how things are paid. Leaves too much room for corruption, which would be worth the cost if the deal were completely reversed if Manny wins.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

just read the interview

it seems Richard is the only person out there who goes directly for bop's neck


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Ya DiiiiiiG!


----------



## Kid Cubano

Can Schaefer and Arum reconcile themselves during the Jewish Hollidays? 
לסלוח ולשכוח כפי שהנביא אמר


----------



## Hatesrats

No wife swap going down here...
(Schaefer wants to fuck 'em both)


----------



## Bogotazo

I don't understand why people are celebrating this. Arum is a piece of shit-so why not call him out and at least attempt to make the biggest PPV deal in history? Call him and see what he says. Lambast him if he's up to his old tricks. But don't refuse to work with the other guy and then blame him.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Bogotazo said:


> I don't understand why people are celebrating this. Arum is a piece of shit-so why not call him out and at least attempt to make the biggest PPV deal in history? Call him and see what he says. Lambast him if he's up to his old tricks. But don't refuse to work with the other guy and then blame him.


it's like they are happily contented with gbp calling arum the scum he is and doesn't notice the effort or lack thereoff in making this.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Bogotazo said:


> I don't understand why people are celebrating this. Arum is a piece of shit-so why not call him out and at least attempt to make the biggest PPV deal in history? Call him and see what he says. Lambast him if he's up to his old tricks. But don't refuse to work with the other guy and then blame him.


Maaaannnnnn Fuck Bob Arum!!!!! He refused to answer Shaefer's calls last time and played games all in the media. "Why is Shaefer calling me and we are going to get Joe Jackon/Falcon Hawk to promote the fight. GBP is not going to be involved." Bob Arum last time out.


----------



## DonBoxer

Played to perfection.


----------



## Windmiller




----------



## MrJotatp4p

Windmiller said:


>


How times have change.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> I don't understand why people are celebrating this. Arum is a piece of shit-so why not call him out and at least attempt to make the biggest PPV deal in history? Call him and see what he says. Lambast him if he's up to his old tricks. But don't refuse to work with the other guy and then blame him.


I'd agree with you somewhat on the last sentence if bop didn't have a history of saying/doing stupid shit to prevent the fight from happening

omg emmanuel needs his cut to heal
omg I need to make a new stadium
etc



sugarshane_24 said:


> it's like they are happily contented with gbp calling arum the scum he is and doesn't notice the effort or lack thereoff in making this.


GBP at worst didn't put any effort into making the fight, but unlike bop they didn't actively put in effort to prevent the fight

the people know it. they booed bop off stage in NY, and he walked away humiliated with a sore butt


----------



## Bogotazo

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I'd agree with you somewhat on the last sentence if bop didn't have a history of saying/doing stupid shit to prevent the fight from happening
> 
> omg emmanuel needs his cut to heal
> omg I need to make a new stadium
> etc


Right but the only way to continuously call him out on his bullshit is to make yourself look like the good guy and expose it to the media. Negotiations from 3 years ago shouldn't set precedent for avoiding negotiations from now until their careers are over.



MrJotatp4p said:


> Maaaannnnnn Fuck Bob Arum!!!!! He refused to answer Shaefer's calls last time and played games all in the media. "Why is Shaefer calling me and we are going to get Joe Jackon/Falcon Hawk to promote the fight. GBP is not going to be involved." Bob Arum last time out.


Yeah but I'd rather Schaefer swallow his pride and try to make Bob look bad yet again than simply have him be all "fuck Bob" and miss out on the fight. I get no satisfaction from Schaefer telling Bob to fuck off and not even trying to make the fight over shit that happened years ago, which further perpetuates the cold war.



sugarshane_24 said:


> it's like they are happily contented with gbp calling arum the scum he is and doesn't notice the effort or lack thereoff in making this.


Right. Schaefer calling Arum a scumbag for me is not more enjoyable than watching a Manny-Floyd fight, which just might happen at this point if he makes the gesture.


----------



## Peter Barlow

Guess this means Floyd will duck Tim Bradley also. The only two legit guys left to fight at WW are Bradley and Pacquaio, Floyd will duck.


----------



## lurker

Man, Bogo speaks the truth. I would rather watch Floyd and Manny fight than schaeffer and arum


----------



## burn1

Mugsy said:


> Guess this means Floyd will duck Tim Bradley also. The only two legit guys left to fight at WW are Bradley and Pacquaio, Floyd will duck.


Bradley will be free of Arum/TR after 2014. If he wants the fight, he will not sign up with Bob again. If he does, who's ducking?


----------



## tliang1000

Bogotazo said:


> I don't understand why people are celebrating this. Arum is a piece of shit-so why not call him out and at least attempt to make the biggest PPV deal in history? Call him and see what he says. Lambast him if he's up to his old tricks. But don't refuse to work with the other guy and then blame him.


Why you defending that compulsive liar anyways? Every time GBP tries to make a fight with his fighter, Bob doesn't want any of it and makes GBP fighters leave their company in order for it to happen. Look at JMM, Shane. They had to leave. He didn't want Donaire to fight Mares and he doesn't want Cotto or Pac to fight Floyd. Now he wants to act like he is willing to work when Pac is not selling well. Whatever happened to building that Stadium?


----------



## Bogotazo

tliang1000 said:


> Why you defending that compulsive liar anyways? Every time GBP tries to make a fight with his fighter, Bob doesn't want any of it and makes GBP fighters leave their company in order for it to happen. Look at JMM, Shane. They had to leave. He didn't want Donaire to fight Mares and he doesn't want Cotto or Pac to fight Floyd. Now he wants to act like he is willing to work when Pac is not selling well. Whatever happened to building that Stadium?


How in the world am I defending Arum? How am I justifying any single thing he's ever done? He's been a liar, a snake, and a bullshitter who openly beefed with Golden Boy. We're all aware of that. The question is why, after putting himself out there as willing to negotiate, fans would rather cheer on Schaefer's "Fuck Arum" attitude than see him take Arum up on his offer with nothing to lose and see if he's serious at this point in time.


----------



## bjl12

bballchump11 said:


> I saw the article. Schaefer was dead on.
> 
> Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=72369#ixzz2mYCTw4PB
> This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.
> 
> Schaefer, along with Mayweather Promotions, are willing to offer Top Rank a replica of the exact terms that Arum presented to Golden Boy in order to make a fight between Nonito Donaire and Abner Mares.
> 
> *They will pay Top Rank an agreed upon fee for the services of Pacquioao, and Top Rank's banner will be present on all of the promotional items - but Golden Boy and Mayweather's company will handle the entire promotion of the event.*
> 
> "We are not looking to cut Arum out, this is not about not paying Bob. He can have his Top Rank logo on the banner, no problem. He can have a few seats, no problem. It's nothing to do with disrespecting, but if he thinks he's the driving force here - what f***ing arrogance does the guy have?," Schaefer said.
> 
> "We are using his blueprint. The same thing he said with Donaire, that Donaire was such a bigger star than Mares. Okay, you know what, we will use your own blueprint. And there is no disputing, no question that Mayweather is the number one star in the sport. Mayweather is the highest paid athlete in the world. And with his TMT brand - he makes more money from the TMT brand than Pacquiao makes fighting. I've seen the numbers. TMT is one of the hottest apparel brands in the urban market today."


Damn. Schaefer really put all the pressure on Arum in such an effective way. Unfortunately, Arum is a snake and spews lies like it's his job. Oh wait, he's a lawyer...nvm


----------



## bjl12

MrJotatp4p said:


> If I am Arum I take that deal with a guarantee that if my fighter wins everything else gets flipped around including the split in my guys favor at 60/40. Also they would have to pay me a good bit for me to step aside which I think GBP is willing to do.


This is pretty stupid. There's no chance any fighter, especially at Floyd's level, is going to accept any terms which jeopardize his guarantee/percentage. Let's be realistic here.



Bogotazo said:


> I don't understand why people are celebrating this. Arum is a piece of shit-so why not call him out and at least attempt to make the biggest PPV deal in history? Call him and see what he says. Lambast him if he's up to his old tricks. But don't refuse to work with the other guy and then blame him.


I am glad that Arum is catching heat. The sad part is that the media doesn't write about Arum in a negative light. For whatever reason they very passively insult him, when they should be calling his ass out every other week for the lying scum trash that he is.

Also, Schaefer doesn't care about Arum. He's only involved in this "battle" with Arum because Floyd works with GBP. So Schaefer took on Floyd's beef because GBP being associated with Floyd is far more valuable than a few fights not getting mad because of some petty old Jewish lawyer whose last son died before he could reproduce.

I think Schaefer would work with Arum given the chance but I do not believe Arum has ever truly tried to make any fight happen.



sugarshane_24 said:


> it's like they are happily contented with gbp calling arum the scum he is and *doesn't notice the effort or lack thereoff in making this*.


What? What's Schaefer supposed to do? He's offering the same exact deal that Arum offered him in a different fight. If it was good enough for Arum to offer, then it should be good enough for Arum to accept. Similarly, I find it much more likely that GBP has been trying to work with TR while TR has been blacklisting them. GBP works with other promoters (Dibella, K2, etc.). TR keeps everything inhouse. Greedy pig fuck Bop


----------



## tliang1000

Bogotazo said:


> How in the world am I defending Arum? How am I justifying any single thing he's ever done? He's been a liar, a snake, and a bullshitter who openly beefed with Golden Boy. We're all aware of that. The question is why, after putting himself out there as willing to negotiate, fans would rather cheer on Schaefer's "Fuck Arum" attitude than see him take Arum up on his offer with nothing to lose and see if he's serious at this point in time.


I get what you are saying but more than likely once they sit to negotiate and then Arum will start demanding shit that he doesn't deserve anymore and fail once again. I want to see the fight but i'm also glad that GBP get to throw the same treatment back to Arum or at least have the ball in their court long enough in hopes that Arum will give in whatever he is after.

The fight can easily get made if Pac follows Oscar, Floyd and Cotto's footsteps.


----------



## DobyZhee

Floyd is really desperate, knowing that khan and Alexander are his only next choices.

Pay the step aside money, gbp


----------



## Bogotazo

tliang1000 said:


> I get what you are saying but more than likely once they sit to negotiate and then Arum will start demanding shit that he doesn't deserve anymore and fail once again. I want to see the fight but i'm also glad that GBP get to throw the same treatment back to Arum or at least have the ball in their court long enough in hopes that Arum will give in whatever he is after.
> 
> The fight can easily get made if Pac follows Oscar, Floyd and Cotto's footsteps.


That may be true but the fight is important enough that IMO if one side says "I'm open", the other side should say "let's see if it's true." I'd prefer to see a historic fight late rather never and Arum getting scorned.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Bogotazo said:


> That may be true but the fight is important enough that IMO if one side says "I'm open", the other side should say "let's see if it's true." I'd prefer to see a historic fight late rather never and Arum getting scorned.


You are right and we all would rather see the fight than this but the ship has sailed. GBP and Mayweather are done with Arum. Simple as that and they are setting records and making great fights without him and things will only get better for them. Either he takes the money and step aside or we sit back and wait to see what Manny is going to do this summer bc Arum is going to offer him an extension well before his final fight on his contract. If Manny walks away the fight will be made right away unless Floyd really low ball the hell out of Manny with some 10 or 15 million dollar offer. I however feel that Manny will resign with Top Rank bc he is in debt with all those advances etc. All of this really is a damn shame.


----------



## Bogotazo

MrJotatp4p said:


> You are right and we all would rather see the fight than this but the ship has sailed. GBP and Mayweather are done with Arum. Simple as that and they are setting records and making great fights without him and things will only get better for them. Either he takes the money and step aside or we sit back and wait to see what Manny is going to do this summer bc Arum is going to offer him an extension well before his final fight on his contract. If Manny walks away the fight will be made right away unless Floyd really low ball the hell out of Manny with some 10 or 15 million dollar offer. I however feel that Manny will resign with Top Rank bc he is in debt with all those advances etc. All of this really is a damn shame.


:verysad


----------



## bald_head_slick

Arum and Koncz are robbing Manny blind. Manny "needs" a shell corporation in the US to pay US creditors? Really? :lol: Then Manny is getting attacked by his own government for not paying taxes. So much for being a man of the people. His solution? Deny. Then try to settle. Then introduce legislation to say he is exempt due to being a national treasure. WTF?!?! You can't write this crap! :lol: Oh the cries of Mayweather going broke are coming to haunt Pactards. I don't necessarily wish bad on Manny, but this is exactly what you Pactards deserve.

The icing on the cake was the ethering of Arum that Schaefer did. It is game over at Rot Stank. I really hope that Manny opens his eyes and goes to work with GBP so that he has the lifestyle he deserves as he gets older. This fight won't be made until Pac wakes up and leaves Arum like the rest of GBP did! :deal


----------



## El-Terrible

Bogotazo said:


> How in the world am I defending Arum? How am I justifying any single thing he's ever done? He's been a liar, a snake, and a bullshitter who openly beefed with Golden Boy. We're all aware of that. The question is why, after putting himself out there as willing to negotiate, fans would rather cheer on Schaefer's "Fuck Arum" attitude than see him take Arum up on his offer with nothing to lose and see if he's serious at this point in time.


What a great post...boxing fans have allegiances to promoters the same way as boxers, it's pathetic. Arum is a lying snake but people would rather adopt the "F**k Arum" attitude than criticise whoever is holding back the fight. Though I think Arum is full of it (he should be making the damn call, not expecting them to call him) I also think Schaefer comparing the Donaire-Mares situation to Mayweather-Pacquiao is very stupid and if anything shows him in the same light as Arum i.e. unwilling to do proper business with Top Rank. He's basically said TR get a nominal fee and they'll do the promotion.

So based on this we have Arum who said he will work with whoever he needs to work with, but GBP saying they won't co-promote?

However, I still don't believe Arum anyway but let's agree that both parties are playing games. The only one in all this who I think wants the fight genuinely is the powerless Pacquiao who let's Arum pull all the strings in his career


----------



## Bogotazo

El-Terrible said:


> What a great post...boxing fans have allegiances to promoters the same way as boxers, it's pathetic. Arum is a lying snake but people would rather adopt the "F**k Arum" attitude than criticise whoever is holding back the fight. Though I think Arum is full of it (he should be making the damn call, not expecting them to call him) I also think Schaefer comparing the Donaire-Mares situation to Mayweather-Pacquiao is very stupid and if anything shows him in the same light as Arum i.e. unwilling to do proper business with Top Rank. He's basically said TR get a nominal fee and they'll do the promotion.
> 
> So based on this we have Arum who said he will work with whoever he needs to work with, but GBP saying they won't co-promote?
> 
> However, I still don't believe Arum anyway but let's agree that both parties are playing games. The only one in all this who I think wants the fight genuinely is the powerless Pacquiao who let's Arum pull all the strings in his career


Agreed on all points my friend.


----------



## boxingchamp

*WBC make Manny Pacquiao #1 for Floyd's WBC Welterweight Title. Mayweather vs Pacquaio next?*

We all know that the WBC made Khan #2 in their Welterweight rankings, and that they (GBP) could use this to justify the Khan fight as being his mandatory. However....the WBC have made Manny Pacquiao #1 in their rankings, which means that Manny will become the mandatory challenger to Floyd's WBC belt.

Could this mean that Mayweather vs Pacquiao is next?

http://wbcboxing.com/wbceng/ratings?layout=edit&id=147


----------



## Peter Barlow

Will Floyd duck....:deal


----------



## bjl12

"Only thing belts are good for is collecting dust..."


----------



## EvianMcGirt

:lol:

Old Bob scheming to keep Pac's name out there after lacklustre viewing figures for Pac-Rios. Must have dropped a bag of cash on Sillyman's desk.


----------



## Lazarus

If a rank position meant that this fight could happen, it would have happened 4 years ago. The money, the tests and all these small niggles along with the ego's of both promotional teams and camps are what stopped this and are what will continue to stop it from ever happening.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse

Lol wbc trying to force the fight.

They want them big santioning fees


----------



## Hatesrats

Interesting... WBC & Mayweather always had a good relationship.
@This point tho Floyd can drop the belt & force Manny to fight @154.

Yup, IF Pac wants this... Fight will be at 154lbs. :deal
(heard it here first)


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

if $40mil wasn't going to cut it for emmanuel, I don't see why some conning belt org is going to entice him into a Floyd fight

he's content bottom feeding off of Floyd's shadow


----------



## burn1

Purse bid.

*Pacquiao gets 25%!* :lol:


----------



## steviebruno

Have they also approved plans for that new outdoor stadium?


----------



## Bogotazo

Bradley then Floyd, just do it Bob.


----------



## El-Terrible

Hatesrats said:


> Interesting... WBC & Mayweather always had a good relationship.
> @This point tho Floyd can drop the belt & force Manny to fight @154.
> 
> Yup, IF Pac wants this... Fight will be at 154lbs. :deal
> (heard it here first)


If this was the case and FLoyd demanded the fight @154, there could be absolutely no doubting whatsoever he's ducking Pacquiao - I mean surely even the most loyal Mayweather fan would agree that would be a bogus move (or maybe not...)


----------



## renyo

Hatesrats said:


> Interesting... WBC & Mayweather always had a good relationship.
> @This point tho Floyd can drop the belt & force Manny to fight @154.
> 
> Yup, IF Pac wants this... Fight will be at 154lbs. :deal
> (heard it here first)


SORRY to burst your bubble.. but 154 us the first weight Floyd asked fir the fight back in 09...


----------



## renyo

Bogotazo said:


> Bradley then Floyd, just do it Bob.


You know God damn well that ain'T uncle Bob holding up that fight... That old man loves money he damn sure ready to get that, but he also ain't chasing that fight anymore street Floyd ducked that fight for years, had people negotiating when Floyd said NO negotiations happened...

You gotta understand win or lose Pac still gonna get love... When Floyd steps up and fights a live dog and takes that L, his show comes to a close.. Only one camp has a reason to be afraid to lose... The man with 5 losses ain't the one...


----------



## turbotime

renyo said:


> SORRY to burst your bubble.. but 154 us the first weight Floyd asked fir the fight back in 09...


Then 147, then Pac ducked.


----------



## bballchump11

turbotime said:


> Then 147, then Pac ducked.


you noticed @renyo only shows up when some Pacquiao news is brought up :lol:


----------



## turbotime

bballchump11 said:


> you noticed @renyo only shows up when some Pacquiao news is brought up :lol:


:rofl he might as well stay at the old house, it's a disgrace how many trolls are there holy hell.


----------



## bballchump11

turbotime said:


> :rofl he might as well stay at the old house, it's a disgrace how many trolls are there holy hell.


:lol: foreal he'd fit in perfectly with the trolls and racist klittards


----------



## turbotime

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: foreal he'd fit in perfectly with the trolls and racist klittards


During my lockup I tried it for one day and couldn't even do it :lol: It's really that bad I don't even know how IB can handle that. There is this guy Boxing_master :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bballchump11

turbotime said:


> During my lockup I tried it for one day and couldn't even do it :lol: It's really that bad I don't even know how IB can handle that. There is this guy Boxing_master :lol: :lol: :lol:


:lol: I saw him there. Guy is a straight toll. Holy Grail is also a spaz. Just look at the guys who are starting all the threads there

boxing_master
Super Hans
bailey
KillerInstincts (a.k.a killerkovalev)
TJ Max (ROACH)
El Chicano
freedom2013 (Joe Mckenzie)
dodong

those are the guys I recognize as trolls and then there are some alts on there that are making more crappy threads like "Why are American boxers boring"


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

turbotime said:


> During my lockup I tried it for one day and couldn't even do it :lol: It's really that bad *I don't even know how IB can handle that.* There is this guy Boxing_master :lol: :lol: :lol:


power hungry


----------



## Leftsmash

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> power hungry


Dude aint even a mod sadly, The Professor aka Zakman was the only mod till Kirk came into it but I don't even know how active he is.

IB needs to move his RBR over here, it would do a lot for traffic.


----------



## boxingchamp

*Why should Mayweather line Bob Arums pockets? If Pac wants to fight May, sign with GBP & more.*

Mayweather was ripped off by Arum, during his tenure with Top Rank.

Now, why should Mayweather, who can make $40-50 Million, fighting an easy fight like Amir Khan, fight Manny Pacquaio for $60 million and at the same time, line the pockets of his arch enemy 'Bob Arum', someone who he went into a major legal battle with.

If your ex wife, financially depleted you during your divorce settlement, would you want to give her even 1 cent.

-----------------

Bob Arum is the only obstacle to the Mayweather vs Pacquaio fighting happening. Everyone knows that apart from pactards.
With Manny losing to Floyd, Top Rank becomes a second rate promotional company with only Tim Bradley in the 140-154 weighclasses, whic hare the money divisions in boxing.#

-----------------

Manny doesn't want to fight. If he loses to Floyd, he will never be able to demand $10-20 million dollar fight purses, sellout arenas in the likes of Macau, Las Vegas and San Antonio,Texas. Manny's purse is buffered up due to the fact that he is ranked alongside Floyd Mayweather. If he loses, it kills Manny Pacquaio as a brand.

Moreover, politically, it will be disaster for Manny, as if he loses to Floyd, it will have detrimental affects to his popularity in the Philipines ,and kill his chances of becoming the Head of State or President.

-----------------

Too top it all off.... if Manny really wanted a fight with Floyd, why doesn't he see out his contract with Bob Arum and sign with GBP. Why does he love Bob Arum so much. Bob Arum cashed out Manny against Bradley, and hoped Bradley to become the new PPV star, and it all backfired, because Bradley is a boring fighter to casuals, with no personality and no fanbase. Now we see Bob Arum crying, and wanting Manny to fight Floyd again.

-----------------

To conclude. Manny doesn't want to fight Floyd. It will damage his political career and his brand. 2009 Manny probably belived he would fight Floyd, but this 2013 version, sounds as if though he doesn't beleive his own words when asked 'would he fight Floyd'? Also, saying it is up to my promoter Bob Arum, is a major excuse. If you want to fight, you would be pumped up about it and confident in your answer. Bob Arum wants Manny to fight Floyd, as his failed new PPV star Timothy Bradley can't sell PPV's and is not generating enough money for him.

RIP BOB ARUM & TOP RANK 1960 something to 2013


----------



## turbotime

*Money May Tones it Down, Talks about Pacquiao's troubles, looks ahead to May*


----------



## Stone Rose

I hope Pacquiao doesn't end up fighting Floyd and giving all the money to the taxman. WOuld be a horrible way for a genuine legend of the sport to go out and not the best preparation for the biggest fight of his career either.


----------



## turbotime

Stone Rose said:


> I hope Pacquiao doesn't end up fighting Floyd and giving all the money to the taxman. WOuld be a horrible way for a genuine legend of the sport to go out and not the best preparation for the biggest fight of his career either.


A horrible way to go out indeed.


----------



## Trash Bags

Stone Rose said:


> I hope Pacquiao doesn't end up fighting Floyd and giving all the money to the taxman. WOuld be a horrible way for a genuine legend of the sport to go out and not the best preparation for the biggest fight of his career either.


he did it to himself. there are countless examples of champions going broke. some end up homeless. he has no one but himself to blame for his troubles.


----------



## turbotime

Trash Bags said:


> he did it to himself. there are countless examples of champions going broke. some end up homeless. he has no one but himself to blame for his troubles.


Very true. How many ACTUALLY kept their money? Oscar, Floyd........Holmes


----------



## JohnAnthony

US Philippine Tax treaty prevents double taxation on earnings so manny should be fine.

Pretty harsh though.

this might help the fight cause a little

http://ph.sports.yahoo.com/news/man...-mayweather-s-wbc-147-lb-title-033332598.html


----------



## JohnAnthony

also read this. it would be insane if he was broke

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...th-makes-saturdays-purse-a-drop-in-the-bucket

unless there was a lot of corruption going on somewhere


----------



## turbotime

JohnAnthony said:


> US Philippine Tax treaty prevents double taxation on earnings so manny should be fine.
> 
> Pretty harsh though.
> 
> this might help the fight cause a little
> 
> http://ph.sports.yahoo.com/news/man...-mayweather-s-wbc-147-lb-title-033332598.html


It's not about double taxation was it? I thought it was just about the problems with Visionquest and Arum basically comitting fraud on Manny's tax sheets.


----------



## turbotime

@JohnAnthony post your stuff in here man, it might clear some stuff up

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?29072-Uncle-Sam-Now-Also-After-Pacquaio/page7


----------



## turbotime

JohnAnthony said:


> also read this. it would be insane if he was broke
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...th-makes-saturdays-purse-a-drop-in-the-bucket
> 
> unless there was a lot of corruption going on somewhere


of course there've been tons of corruption, he was buying Koncz houses and family friends homes using advances and then not paying back, then Uncle Bop was jew'ing him over hard too.


----------



## DaCrooked

" this is a guy who's 1-2 in his last three fights" :lol: Nice little sneak jab right there.


----------



## rjjfan

Floyd himself is a lot classier than a lot of the flomos.


----------



## Executioner

lol but isnt khan 2-2 in his last 4?


----------



## gander tasco

Executioner said:


> lol but isnt khan 2-2 in his last 4?


:lol:


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

DaCrooked said:


> " this is a guy who's 1-2 in his last three fights" :lol: Nice little sneak jab right there.


interviewer AZZked him was he surprised emmanuel recently did low PPVs. Floyd was suggesting getting KTFO by JUAN decreased his marketability



rjjfan said:


> Floyd himself is a lot classier than a lot of the flomos.


you know what's surprising is they're more classy then your brethren. I don't see em clowning on emmanuel's financial troubles to the degree your sisters made jokes over Floyd's issues. bunch of fake fan hoes who bounced the moment JUAN clapped his AZZ and are now nowhere to be found when his career is at a low


----------



## gander tasco

Nothing new to see here. Floyd reaffirming that he'll never fight anyone outsdie his own stable or whoever GB puts in front of him. Yet this is somehow Pac's fault according to Floyd nuts.


----------



## turbotime

gander tasco said:


> Nothing new to see here. Floyd reaffirming that he'll never fight anyone outsdie his own stable or whoever GB puts in front of him. Yet this is somehow Pac's fault according to Floyd nuts.


Well if he fought, instead of sued like a bitchwhore 4 years ago who knows where we'd be at right now.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

turbotime said:


> Well if he fought, instead of sued like a bitchwhore 4 years ago who knows where we'd be at right now.


free of bop:smile


----------



## FloydPatterson

gander tasco said:


> Nothing new to see here. Floyd reaffirming that he'll never fight anyone outsdie his own stable or whoever GB puts in front of him. Yet this is somehow Pac's fault according to Floyd nuts.


----------



## turbotime

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> free of bop:smile


Signs extension, fights Mosley atsch


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

turbotime said:


> Well if he fought, instead of sued like a bitchwhore 4 years ago who knows where we'd be at right now.


if he ever decides to step up to the plate, he'll be in a similar position to Shane in regards to Floyd

*coming from a position of desperation and scarcity after turning his nose up at the fight years ago

*Floyd will have all the leverage in the world. coming up with silly excuses and ducking Floyd years ago isn't looking so good now eh

*Floyd will humiliate him in the buildup to the fight prior to humiliating him in the ring


----------



## turbotime

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> if he ever decides to step up to the plate, he'll be in a similar position to Shane in regards to Floyd
> 
> *coming from a position of desperation and scarcity after turning his nose up at the fight years ago
> 
> *Floyd will have all the leverage in the world. coming up with silly excuses and ducking Floyd years ago isn't looking so good now eh
> 
> *Floyd will humiliate him in the buildup to the fight prior to humiliating him in the ring


Oddly enough Arum has said himself that one of the main reasons he didn't like the fight for Manny was because Floyd could harm Pac's image in the buildup :lol: Boo fucking Hoo Bob you cunt


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

turbotime said:


> Oddly enough Arum has said himself that one of the main reasons he didn't like the fight for Manny was because Floyd could harm Pac's image in the buildup :lol: Boo fucking Hoo Bob you cunt


I remember that. He said some crap along the lines of you don't know how the Mayweathers will shamelessly deliver your dirt.

bop played emmanuel like a piano. Dude probably popped a boner like he saw jinkee for the first time when bop called him future president of the phillipines


----------



## raymann

how the fuck can he possibly be skint. the mind fucking boggles.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

I don' think Floyd will 'humiliate' the Pac of 08-10 in the 'ring'......... That's a bit absurd and insulting to boxing. Of course it have to come from someone like 'Leon' who is basically a mirror hater. Probably rages every time he looks in the mirror and wishes for magic to happen so he don't have to look at the image staring back.
And no I'm not talking about his ugliness.
Even though I'm pretty sure Leon is physically grotesques as well.

You are very lucky Leon I'm busying working on my top 100 ATG list so don't' have time to crush self hating pieces of shit like you.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

FelixTrinidad said:


> I don' think Floyd will 'humiliate' the Pac of 08-10 in the 'ring'......... That's a bit absurd and insulting to boxing. Of course it have to come from someone like 'Leon' who is basically a mirror hater. Probably rages every time he looks in the mirror and wishes for magic to happen so he don't have to look at the image staring back.
> And no I'm not talking about his ugliness.
> Even though I'm pretty sure Leon is physically grotesques as well.
> 
> You are very lucky Leon I'm busying working on my top 100 ATG list so *don't' have time to crush* self hating pieces of shit like you.


you couldn't even crush a grape by stepping on it without twisting your ankle, falling flat onto your face, and shattering your glass nose in the process


----------



## turbotime

raymann said:


> how the fuck can he possibly be skint. the mind fucking boggles.


Same old story no?


----------



## JeffJoiner

Mayweather obviously knows what it's like to work for Arum. He knows what it's like to have his name in the news for a bad reason. And he's in his 30s now.

Maturity and empathy from Mayweather is a nice sign. Of course, if negotiations happen business is business.


----------



## turbotime

rjjfan said:


> Floyd himself is a lot classier than a lot of the flomos.


and Manny classier than all pactards.


----------



## rjjfan

turbotime said:


> and Manny classier than all pactards.


Agreed. :happy


----------



## turbotime

rjjfan said:


> Agreed. :happy


:deal


----------



## Jonnybravo

Floyd growing up, props to the guy he has shit together but he is still a twat if he fights con next


----------



## bjl12

DaCrooked said:


> " this is a guy who's 1-2 in his last three fights" :lol: Nice little sneak jab right there.


I thought he was just saying that in regard to the Low PPV's. But, anyway you look at it, Manny is at best 2-2 in his last four fights. This tax problem for Manny will help make the fight. It's the only chance if there ever was one


----------



## bjl12

gander tasco said:


> Nothing new to see here. Floyd reaffirming that he'll never fight anyone outsdie his own stable or whoever GB puts in front of him. Yet this is somehow Pac's fault according to Floyd nuts.


This is funny coming from a Pacquiao fan, as Pacquiao *ONLY* fights Top Rank fighters...:yep


----------



## turbotime

Jonnybravo said:


> Floyd growing up, props to the guy he has shit together but he is still a twat if he fights con next


:lol:

Amir Money Khan


----------



## D-U-D-E

Khan SD12 baby. 

And the NEW :hey

:amir


----------



## gander tasco

So lets go over this again.. 

According to Floyd , Amir Khan deserves a fight bc he's a 'strong young champ', but (quote) "there's no point fighting Pac because he's 1-2 in his last three fights". He also says he's not a PPV draw. atschatsch

Speaking of Khan, did Floyd forget to check his record? He's 2-2 in his last four.... 1 of which he was KTFO in. And he's a bigger draw? The special eds around here who sniff Floyd's butt will rationalize all of this.

I'm also curious as to why , if Bob Arum is really holding up the fight like Floyd fans say he is, why doesn't Floyd bring it up? Why does he make endless excuses about Pacquiao instead of just saying, "Yeah , I'll fight him, but Bob Arum / Pacquiao are avoiding me." He never says that, because it isn't true. It's Floyd that wants nothing to do with Bobby and Pac , something he's basically admitted countless times.


----------



## SJS20

Pretty boy Floyd. Confident, clear and calm.

Money Mayweather. Agitated, loud, barking.


I know which one I prefer.


----------



## turbotime

gander tasco said:


> So lets go over this again..
> 
> According to Floyd , Amir Khan deserves a fight bc he's a 'strong young champ', but (quote) "there's no point fighting Pac because he's 1-2 in his last three fights". He also says he's not a PPV draw. atschatsch
> 
> Speaking of Khan, did Floyd forget to check his record? He's 2-2 in his last four.... 1 of which he was KTFO in. And he's a bigger draw? The special eds around here who sniff Floyd's butt will rationalize all of this.
> 
> I'm also curious as to why , if Bob Arum is really holding up the fight like Floyd fans say he is, why doesn't Floyd bring it up? Why does he make endless excuses about Pacquiao instead of just saying, "Yeah , I'll fight him, but Bob Arum / Pacquiao are avoiding me." He never says that, because it isn't true. It's Floyd that wants nothing to do with Bobby and Pac , something he's basically admitted countless times.


Stop it G. Mayweather isn't going to put money in your Uncle Bop's pockets for as long as he can help it, they had their chance but would rather sue instead.

how did you not tuck your tail after that and just fall off earth after that completely ridiculous display of bitch assery?

Is anyone in here actually defending the Khan fight? :conf You just need to understand some concepts.


----------



## turbotime

D-U-D-E said:


> Khan SD12 baby.
> 
> And the NEW :hey
> 
> :amir


Imagine atsch

Would the Euros accept him if he pulled it off? Would Bruno have his statue taken down in favour of the King's ?


----------



## bjl12

gander tasco said:


> So lets go over this again..
> 
> According to Floyd , Amir Khan deserves a fight bc he's a 'strong young champ', but (quote) "there's no point fighting Pac because he's 1-2 in his last three fights". He also says he's not a PPV draw. atschatsch
> 
> Speaking of Khan, did Floyd forget to check his record? He's 2-2 in his last four.... 1 of which he was KTFO in. And he's a bigger draw? The special eds around here who sniff Floyd's butt will rationalize all of this.
> 
> I'm also curious as to why , if Bob Arum is really holding up the fight like Floyd fans say he is, why doesn't Floyd bring it up? Why does he make endless excuses about Pacquiao instead of just saying, "Yeah , I'll fight him, but Bob Arum / Pacquiao are avoiding me." He never says that, because it isn't true. It's Floyd that wants nothing to do with Bobby and Pac , something he's basically admitted countless times.


Both Khan and Pac were KTFO in 1 of their last 4 fights. Pac was KTFO far worse.

Why do you bother posting about Floyd? Or Pac for that matter. Your hate for Floyd and desire to blow Pac are over the goddamn top.

And, yes, Floyd *AND* Manny/Arum/Roach have each offered dozens of shitty excuses as to why they can't fight each other. It's lame and their primadonna crybabies. DSG and SOG just get shit *DONE........*:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## D-U-D-E

turbotime said:


> Imagine atsch
> 
> Would the Euros accept him if he pulled it off? Would Bruno have his statue taken down in favour of the King's ?


:rofl

He'd probably be knighted or some shit...

Khan's doing it for the Queen! :yep


----------



## Zopilote

turbotime said:


> and Manny classier than all pactards.


And smarter too....and after seeing all of whats happening to Manny nowadays, that is REALLY SAYING SOMETHING.


----------



## turbotime

Zopilote said:


> And smarter too....and after seeing all of whats happening to Manny nowadays, that is REALLY SAYING SOMETHING.


:rofl


----------



## gander tasco

turbotime said:


> Stop it G.* Mayweather isn't going to put money in your Uncle Bop's pockets for as long as he can help it*, they had their chance but would rather sue instead.
> 
> So Mayweather refusing to work with anyone outside GBP, and essentially being a greedy cock is Pacquiao's fault?? What else does Pac have to do to get him to fight him aside from bending over backwards and kissing his ass? All you can do is hold on to something 4 years ago that was at least just equally Floyd's fault. Since then Floyd has been the major block to making that fight happen and it's clear as day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how did you not tuck your tail after that and just fall off earth after that completely ridiculous display of bitch assery?
> 
> 
> 
> Bitch assery, coming from a Mayweather fan. That's rich. I won't even delve into all "bitch assery" mayweather has displayed over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone in here actually defending the Khan fight? :conf You just need to understand some concepts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would and will defend it. Not that I care but you know it's true.
Click to expand...


----------



## turbotime

The sooner you learn that Floyd isn't going to line Bop's pockets the sooner we can move on. 

and no I won't defend the Khan fight :hi:


----------



## gander tasco

turbotime said:


> *The sooner you learn that Floyd isn't going to line Bop's pockets the sooner we can move on.
> 
> *and no I won't defend the Khan fight :hi:


In other words, Floyd is greedy and doesn't want anyone else to get paid, am I right? And that's Pacquiao's fault somehow. Back when this fight really shoudld have been / or close to 50/50 Floyd still wasn't going to give Pacquiao anything close to what he deserved.


----------



## bballchump11

gander tasco said:


> In other words, Floyd is greedy and doesn't want anyone else to get paid, am I right? And that's Pacquiao's fault somehow. Back when this fight really shoudldhave been / or close to 50/50 Floyd still wasn't going to Pacquiao anything close to what he deserved for that fight. His greed is half the reason this fight never came about.


how much do you think both fighters would make realistically?

Oscar and Floyd split 77 million dollars with the ppv grossing 136 million dollars


----------



## Hands of Iron

Khan fight definitely going down :lol:


----------



## Zopilote

Hands of Iron said:


> Khan fight definitely going down :lol:


Sick AV.


----------



## turbotime

bballchump11 said:


> how much do you think both fighters would make realistically?
> 
> Oscar and Floyd split 77 million dollars with the ppv grossing 136 million dollars


Seriously.

But now that it's advantageous to Mayweather oh it's just the worst thing ever :-( Pac needs to sue Bop for defamation instead of Mayweather next time for making him look like a fucking idiot.


----------



## gander tasco

bballchump11 said:


> how much do you think both fighters would make realistically?
> 
> Oscar and Floyd split 77 million dollars with the ppv grossing 136 million dollars


Nobody can say, it depends how it would be put together, who's controlling the promotion , etc. The point is Floyd wants to control everything, that's why he doesn't wanna work with TR, because he knows he has to split up the pie. He wants to control all the money. That 40 mill he offered PAc a while back , Floyd knew what he was doing. He was looking at 3mill+ PPV buys with him controlling all of the promotion / money, everything. Look how much money he's been making since the Oscar fight. He's probably already surpassed that payday. That's because he's running everything. Even if Pac was a free agent he still never would have offered him what he deserved, and that's Floyd's ego being the problem.


----------



## turbotime

gander tasco said:


> Nobody can say, it depends how it would be put together, who's controlling the promotion , etc. The point is Floyd wants to control everything, that's why he doesn't wanna work with TR, because he knows he has to split up the pie. He wants to control all the money. That 40 mill he offered PAc a while back , Floyd knew what he was doing. He was looking at 3mill+ PPV buys with him controlling all of the promotion / money, everything. Look how much money he's been making since the Oscar fight. He's probably already surpassed that payday. That's because he's running everything. Even if Pac was a free agent he still never would have offered him what he deserved, and that's Floyd's ego being the problem.


Nobody can say, but you throw out 3+ million buys like it's a foregone conclusion?

Pac did less than 500K buys his last fight. Pac isn't going to be a mega star forever. He "came back" in the worst possible way. Rios was a total bitch during the build up too, no promotion at all.

Here is how you come back -


----------



## gander tasco

turbotime said:


> Nobody can say, but you throw out 3+ million buys like it's a foregone conclusion?
> 
> Pac did less than 500K buys his last fight. Pac isn't going to be a mega star forever. He "came back" in the worst possible way. Rios was a total bitch during the build up too, no promotion at all.
> 
> Here is how you come back -
> 
> [/video]


I'm talking about when the fight was a big thing. It would easily done 3 mill buys, no question. It would still do huge numbers. And to further elaborate, the reason Oscar and Floyd only split 77 mill or whatever is because GBP was running that promotion. A lot of that money proabably went to GBP.

If you believe the numbers, Floyd has been getting crazy paydays since then . He's already surpassed whatever he made against Oscar on lesser PPV fights. That's beause he's controlling everything. Again, that's why he won't work with TR, because Bob's not gonna let him run the whole show like GBP does. Floyd doesn't wanna say that because it makes him look like a greedy ass. Pac was also smart enough to laugh off a ridiculous offer that guarantted Floyd all of the PPV revenue and probably every other source of revenue.


----------



## turbotime

gander tasco said:


> I'm talking about when the fight was a big thing. It would easily done 3 mill buys, no question. It would still do huge numbers. And to further elaborate, the reason Oscar and Floyd only split 77 mill or whatever is because GBP was running that promotion. A lot of that money proabably went to GBP.


Exactly. It was an in house fight, and they still only split 77 mill between them plus promoter fees (which were basically all Oscar which made him that record 53 mill purse). why would they be expecting so many earth shattering numbers now? 450K is absolutely terrible for what you guys prop Manny up to be.

There are too many hands in the pot now sadly for Floyd to bow to Arum.


----------



## gander tasco

turbotime said:


> Exactly. It was an in house fight, and they still only split 77 mill between them plus promoter fees (which were basically all Oscar which made him that record 53 mill purse). why would they be expecting so many earth shattering numbers now? 450K is absolutely terrible for what you guys prop Manny up to be.
> 
> There are too many hands in the pot now sadly for Floyd to bow to Arum.


Yes it was in house, with GBP running the show. Oscar being the boss doesn't mean he keeps all that money. It goes to the company.

Now with Floyd's fights, he's running everything himself and paying GBP on the side to do the promotion. The only hands in the pot are Floyd's hands.



> why would they be expecting so many earth shattering numbers now?


Were we talking about now? The Rios numbers have everything to do with bad promotion and a no-name opponent.


----------



## bjl12

gander tasco said:


> Nobody can say, it depends how it would be put together, who's controlling the promotion , etc. The point is Floyd wants to control everything, that's why he doesn't wanna work with TR, because he knows he has to split up the pie. He wants to control all the money. That 40 mill he offered PAc a while back , Floyd knew what he was doing. He was looking at 3mill+ PPV buys with him controlling all of the promotion / money, everything. Look how much money he's been making since the Oscar fight. He's probably already surpassed that payday. That's because he's running everything. Even if Pac was a free agent he still never would have offered him what he deserved, and that's Floyd's ego being the problem.


What's wrong with Floyd and GBP controlling the entire promotion? Floyd and GBP have #1 and #2 PPV records...of all-time. A few years ago it was blasphemous to think giving Pacquiao a fee for fighting...nowadays though he isn't entitled to anything more than a fee.

I don't think you get it Gander. Pac's whole marketability was built off him being the one to beat the unbeatable. Pac was promoted as the hero to the unstoppable villain. Now that Pac has lost 2 of his last four fights, one by way of brutal KO, a lot of fans have lost interest in him...especially the casuals. Besides Mayweather just put on the #2 PPV record of all-time this past September. There's no way to legitimize Manny getting a % of PPV sales today. A few years ago it was crazy to think otherwise, but Manny's just not relevant anymore. Hence why Arum and Roach won't stop saying Floyd's name again...:rofl

But that ship sailed and Floyd will not fight manny or Tim until they leave Arum. It's that simple. No reason to overanalyze anything


----------



## turbotime

gander tasco said:


> Yes it was in house, with GBP running the show. Oscar being the boss doesn't mean he keeps all that money. It goes to the company.
> 
> Now with Floyd's fights, he's running everything himself and paying GBP on the side to do the promotion. The only hands in the pot are Floyd's hands.
> 
> Were we talking about now?


Oh damn I had no idea we were talking about now #'s TBH because the fight ain't happening


----------



## Hands of Iron

Zopilote said:


> Sick AV.


He's getting shit on hard by the press. :verysad It was Agbeko's problem.


----------



## TeddyL

I'm a Floyd fan but the Floyd fans who justify him facing Khan by saying 'well we want to see Floyd KO someone' are pretty pathetic.


----------



## turbotime

TeddyL said:


> I'm a Floyd fan but the Floyd fans who justify him facing Khan by saying 'well we want to see Floyd KO someone' are pretty pathetic.


Who is that?


----------



## bballchump11

gander tasco said:


> Nobody can say, it depends how it would be put together, who's controlling the promotion , etc. The point is Floyd wants to control everything, that's why he doesn't wanna work with TR, because he knows he has to split up the pie. He wants to control all the money. That 40 mill he offered PAc a while back , Floyd knew what he was doing. He was looking at 3mill+ PPV buys with him controlling all of the promotion / money, everything. Look how much money he's been making since the Oscar fight. He's probably already surpassed that payday. That's because he's running everything. Even if Pac was a free agent he still never would have offered him what he deserved, and that's Floyd's ego being the problem.


Realistically man, there'd only be around 100 million dollars for both guys to split anyways. Plus with both companies getting involved, it's even less money. Floyd giving Pacquiao a 40 million dollar guarantee (which was the highest guarantee in history at the time) was pretty good considering Floyd was taking all the financial risk. I'm not entirely sure if he was getting a split of ppv or not. I've heard people and Floyd saying that he was gonna give him a split of ppv, but I heard people saying it was just 40 million flat.

I've heard Pacquiao say 40 million dollars and that's it and I heard Floyd say he offered him 40 million dollars, but Pacquiao hung up the phone before he could even talk about the ppv split :conf

And a very big reason Floyd has been getting paid more for his fights after Oscar is because his opponents aren't getting 52 million dollars. Ortiz didn't even get 5 million :yep


----------



## Hands of Iron

turbotime said:


> Who is that?


Me, I guess. I think it will make for an amusing evening. You know, how circus clowns be.


----------



## Blanco




----------



## Atlanta

Blanco said:


>


Well at least Bop won't be stealing Manny's money at that point.


----------



## gander tasco

bballchump11 said:


> Realistically man, *there'd only be around 100 million dollars for both guys to split anyways*.


_Only_? And I guarantee they aren't only splitting 100 if Floyd is offering 40 mill.



> Plus with both companies getting involved, it's even less money.


And? It's either that or no money at all. What's wrong with compromising to make the fight happen? Does Floyd have to have his fucking way with everything? And I'm not even talking about today, but back then.



> Floyd giving Pacquiao a 40 million dollar guarantee (which was the highest guarantee in history at the time) was pretty good considering Floyd was taking all the financial risk. I'm not entirely sure if he was getting a split of ppv or not. I've heard people and Floyd saying that he was gonna give him a split of ppv, but I heard people saying it was just 40 million flat.


The offer wasn't a good deal considering Floyd was going to get all of the PPV revenue and probably every other source of revenue for a fight that was guaranteed to do ridiculous numbers -- not too mention he wanted to run the promotion and control everything. It was also a flat fee, Pac confirmed that. Floyd doesn't give any of his opponents a split of the PPV revenue.



> And a very big reason Floyd has been getting paid more for his fights after Oscar is because his opponents aren't getting 52 million dollars. Ortiz didn't even get 5 million :yep


That's true, but Floyd is also controlling his fights now and thus controlling the money. He also hasn't done anywhere close to what he did with Oscar PPV # wise, with the exception of the Canelo fight.



turbotime said:


> Oh damn I had no idea we were talking about now #'s TBH because the fight ain't happening


Yeah, good to know. Lets get behind Floyd for pricing himself out and ruining one of the biggest fights ever.


----------



## Hands of Iron

This topic :suicide :suicide


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

How people manage to still talk about this Manny-Floyd bullshit is fucking beyond me and I feel sympathy for these dudes.

May God be with you, folks.


----------



## turbotime

gander tasco said:


> _Only_? And I guarantee they aren't only splitting 100 if Floyd is offering 40 mill.
> 
> And? It's either that or no money at all. What's wrong with compromising to make the fight happen? Does Floyd have to have his fucking way with everything? And I'm not even talking about today, but back then.
> 
> The offer wasn't a good deal considering Floyd was going to get all of the PPV revenue and probably every other source of revenue for a fight that was guaranteed to do ridiculous numbers -- not too mention he wanted to run the promotion and control everything. It was also a flat fee, Pac confirmed that. Floyd doesn't give any of his opponents a split of the PPV revenue.
> 
> That's true, but Floyd is also controlling his fights now and thus controlling the money. He also hasn't done anywhere close to what he did with Oscar PPV # wise, with the exception of the Canelo fight.
> 
> Yeah, good to know. Lets get behind Floyd for pricing himself out and ruining one of the biggest fights ever.


Fuck off Gander. dont come crawling back for it


----------



## Hands of Iron

This topic makes me want to rip my eyes out of my skull and stomp on them... Or more sensibly, chop off the hands of all those typing about it and feed them to the stray alley dogs.





IT'S OVER.


----------



## gander tasco

turbotime said:


> Fuck off Gander. dont come crawling back for it


Wat? Sorry i know logic outside of the Floyd bubble is hard to deal with.


----------



## turbotime

gander tasco said:


> Wat? Sorry i know logic outside of the Floyd bubble is hard to deal with.


This doesnt do things for you does it?


----------



## bjl12

gander tasco said:


> Wat? Sorry i know logic outside of the Floyd bubble is hard to deal with.


fuckin PANCAKES


----------



## bballchump11

gander tasco said:


> _Only_? And I guarantee they aren't only splitting 100 if Floyd is offering 40 mill.


and why's that? and you're overrating how much money they'll be keeping.



gander tasco said:


> And? It's either that or no money at all. What's wrong with compromising to make the fight happen? Does Floyd have to have his fucking way with everything? And I'm not even talking about today, but back then.


Floyd didn't get an opportunity to compromise.

The conversation went
Floyd: 40 million dollar guarantee
Pac: 50/50 [hang up]
Then Pacquiao vs Bradley gets signed



gander tasco said:


> The offer wasn't a good deal considering Floyd was going to get all of the PPV revenue and probably every other source of revenue for a fight that was guaranteed to do ridiculous numbers -- not too mention he wanted to run the promotion and control everything. It was also a flat fee, Pac confirmed that. Floyd doesn't give any of his opponents a split of the PPV revenue.
> 
> That's true, but Floyd is also controlling his fights now and thus controlling the money. He also hasn't done anywhere close to what he did with Oscar PPV # wise, with the exception of the Canelo fight.


like I said, I don't know whether Floyd was going to keep all of it or not. I've heard sources saying both. And ridiculous numbers could equal Mayweather/Oscar type numbers. 
With Floyd paying Manny out of his own pocket, he could potentially make less than Manny if the ppv under performs


----------



## Blanco

bballchump11 said:


> and why's that? and you're overrating how much money they'll be keeping.
> 
> Floyd didn't get an opportunity to compromise.
> 
> The conversation went
> Floyd: 40 million dollar guarantee
> Pac: 50/50 [hang up]
> Then Pacquiao vs Bradley gets signed
> 
> like I said, I don't know whether Floyd was going to keep all of it or not. I've heard sources saying both. And ridiculous numbers could equal Mayweather/Oscar type numbers.
> With Floyd paying Manny out of his own pocket, *he could potentially make less than Manny if the ppv under performs*


I'm not so sure what time period you're talking about but back in 2010/11 there would be no way a Floyd/Pac PPV would under perform, that fight would have done 3million ppv buys, especially back in 2010.


----------



## bballchump11

Blanco said:


> I'm not so sure what time period you're talking about but back in 2010/11 there would be no way a Floyd/Pac PPV would under perform, that fight would have done 3million ppv buys, especially back in 2010.


I know that, but just making a point that there's a lot of uncertainty and risk on Floyd's part. Manny was getting the highest guarantee ever


----------



## El-Terrible

bjl12 said:


> But, anyway you look at it, Manny is at best 2-2 in his last four fights.


Stop with this 2-2 rubbish, basically regurgitating what Floyd recently said. Amir Khan is 2-2 and against inferior opponents, none of which were at the 147 limit, and he looks like he'll will go down with every punch.

Pacquiao won his last fight. There is no reason not to make the fight, because of 1 KO and a ridiculously bad decision against Bradley. So you see, this is just a rubbish argument.

With the tax problems, Pacquiao is an idiot, and clearly far too trusting of people around him...clearly he has not been well advised and not surrounded himself with proper financial advisors.

As for Floyd, he's matured a lot. He still has the odd dig but that's normal, but he's a much classier act and almost enjoys being a caricature of himself.

I just don't understand how Flomos and Pactards never have 1 positive thing to say about the other fighter. It's so sad and says a lot about those people. Mayweather is an artist in the ring, a genius and the best pugilist of his generation. Pacquiao is the most explosive and spectacular fighter of this generation. It is a travesty they still have not fought. End of story, stop being such stupid fanboys :verysad


----------



## Jonnybravo

El-Terrible said:


> I just don't understand how Flomos and Pactards never have 1 positive thing to say about the other fighter. It's so sad and says a lot about those people. Mayweather is an artist in the ring, a genius and the best pugilist of his generation. Pacquiao is the most explosive and spectacular fighter of this generation. It is a travesty they still have not fought. End of story, stop being such stupid fanboys :verysad


Nailed it :deal :cheers


----------



## turbotime

Jonnybravo said:


> Nailed it :deal :cheers


It's not about the turds being Manny fans, it's that they aer just idiots. Literally idiotic people. Like a fighter all you want but hell Arum could've brought a gun to the Pac/Floyd negotiations, shot Floyd and Oscar dead and they would've appoved of it.

Then once Arum rolled on Pac its oh Arum what a slimeball scumbag :cry :rofl


----------



## bjl12

*The Hold-up on Floyd's Official Announcement has NOTHING to do with Pacman...Arum the Snake sizzles*

For anyone wondering why Floyd hasn't officially announced his opponent, it's not because negotiations are going on with Pacquiao:http://www.boxingscene.com/-arum-understands-marquezs-stance-on-pacquiao-fight--72663

As usual, Bob Arum has all his fights lined up, in-house, years in advance. No Top Rank fighter will fight Floyd Mayweather and I can't say with confidence that it's Floyd's doing, as Arum appears to be just as disinterested in working with Floyd.

Anyhow, expect a rematch filled drama saga between Provo, Manny, and Bradley where someone will have someone else's baby and there will be child support and tempers will flare. To add a little spice, Marquez will be thrown into the mix on two occasions.

Top Rank is such a joke. Really hoping Bradley doesn't have a long term deal with that company.

This thread is in reference to Manny, Roach, Arum using Floyd's name after the Rios fight AND the recent video where Floyd casually mentions Khan and Pac as potential opponents:


----------



## FloydPatterson

I think Top Rank should focus on the lower weight classes, anything under 130, because their Welterweight Game has been trash the past 3 years


----------



## alza1988

Think this is the latest Mayweather and Pacquiao meeting this month face to face .


----------



## bjl12

alza1988 said:


> Think this is the latest Mayweather and Pacquiao meeting this month face to face .


...talk about propaganda...


----------



## turbotime

alza1988 said:


> Think this is the latest Mayweather and Pacquiao meeting this month face to face .


What's he suing Floyd for this time?


----------



## alza1988

turbotime said:


> What's he suing Floyd for this time?


F-k knows mate just reading the thread title it's a we bit misleading .The holdup on Floyds announcement has nothing to do with Pacman that's why I posted the vid .


----------



## Hands of Iron

turbotime said:


> What's he suing Floyd for this time?


Pacquiao doesn't have his house in order.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

: Lol:


----------



## turbotime

alza1988 said:


> F-k knows mate just reading the thread title it's a we bit misleading .The holdup on Floyds announcement has nothing to do with Pacman that's why I posted the vid .


Was that vid from PI news?



Hands of Iron said:


> Pacquiao doesn't have his house in order.


:rofl

Floyd told 'em


----------



## alza1988

turbotime said:


> Was that vid from PI news?
> 
> :rofl
> 
> Floyd told 'em


Don't know mate I seen it on facebook Floyd and Manny to meet this month then I just got a recent search on youtube .That's one of the most recent vids that came up .
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...79259822.33693.142148949261685&type=1&theater


----------



## turbotime

alza1988 said:


> Don't know mate I seen it on facebook Floyd and Manny to meet this month then I just got a recent search on youtube .That's one of the most recent vids that came up .
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...79259822.33693.142148949261685&type=1&theater


Hm. Not sure how Uncle Bob will react to Pac going over him and sitting down with Floyd (if true of course)


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

alza1988 said:


> Think this is the latest Mayweather and Pacquiao meeting this month face to face .


jesus that was even funnier


----------



## alza1988

turbotime said:


> Hm. Not sure how Uncle Bob will react to Pac going over him and sitting down with Floyd (if true of course)


----------



## turbotime

alza1988 said:


>


:rofl What!? I've never seen this before.


----------



## TeddyL

People need to stop blaming Arum. 

It is Pacquaio's fault if this fight never happens. Top Rank will allow him to fight Floyd. He still has to pay them 30% of course but it is allowed. He was offered 40 million to fight on a GBP card, but rejected it wanting 50percent.


----------



## TeddyL

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/sports/12/12/13/pacquiao-plans-meet-mayweather-us

Hopefully Pacquaio will think smart and take the 40 million offer this time.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

TeddyL said:


> http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/sports/12/12/13/pacquiao-plans-meet-mayweather-us
> 
> Hopefully Pacquaio will think smart and take the 40 million offer this time.


will it still be $40mil after emmanuel's recent KTFO loss and PPV flop

Floyd has never paid any opponent anywhere close to $40mil


----------



## TeddyL

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> will it still be $40mil after emmanuel's recent KTFO loss and PPV flop
> 
> Floyd has never paid any opponent anywhere close to $40mil


I think so. It was a low figure last time for a fight that could maybe bring in 200million, this time it is probably accurate.


----------



## DobyZhee

Who was it that announced a fight with Marquez on the same day as Pacquiao-Hatton?


----------



## DobyZhee

PAC is still 50/50 no matter what you idiots think.


----------



## TeddyL

DobyZhee said:


> PAC is still 50/50 no matter what you idiots think.


How can you possibly think that?, one guy just did over 2 million buys, the other did 450k.


----------



## DobyZhee

TeddyL said:


> How can you possibly think that?, one guy just did over 2 million buys, the other did 450k.


The other guy fought in china.

And void's performance was just as good as pac's.


----------



## TeddyL

DobyZhee said:


> The other guy fought in china.
> 
> And void's performance was just as good as pac's.


Performance doesn't matter. The fact is Floyd is the bigger draw. Without him Pacquaio is left fighting Timothy Bradley pulling in 500-600k buys, while Floyd does double his numbers.

Pacquaio himself already says this to be true. You should do like him and face the truth, as well as stopping paying prostitutes for sex , just like he has.


----------



## DobyZhee

TeddyL said:


> Performance doesn't matter. The fact is Floyd is the bigger draw. Without him Pacquaio is left fighting Timothy Bradley pulling in 500-600k buys, while Floyd does double his numbers.
> 
> Pacquaio himself already says this to be true. You should do like him and face the truth, as well as stopping paying prostitutes for sex , just like he has.


Lol. PAC has never paid for sex unlike void has..


----------



## DobyZhee

You are crazy. PAC easily does 1.2 with a Timothy Bradley.

Void will barely scratch 500 K if and when he fights Khan


----------



## gyllespie

DobyZhee said:


> You are crazy. PAC easily does 1.2 with a Timothy Bradley.
> 
> Void will barely scratch 500 K if and when he fights Khan


You're obviously trolling. Not even the most die hard Pac fan truly believes Pac, a guy who is 1-2 in his last three fights, is the A side or Floyd's equal in terms of drawing power. The numbers don't lie. Take Top Rank's best duo which is likely Pac/Bradley and compare their viewership numbers to GBP's best duo which is Floyd/Canelo and it's not even close.

Anyway, that subject is boring. What I'd like to know is how Pac can be in interesting fights _after_ the rematch with Bradley. JMM is off the list. Provodnikov is also scratched off unless he somehow leaves Freddie Roach and suddenly turns on his pal Manny. Who else is there? Alvarado? Jessie Vargas?


----------



## DobyZhee

gyllespie said:


> You're obviously trolling. Not even the most die hard Pac fan truly believes Pac, a guy who is 1-2 in his last three fights, is the A side or Floyd's equal in terms of drawing power. The numbers don't lie. Take Top Rank's best duo which is likely Pac/Bradley and compare their viewership numbers to GBP's best duo which is Floyd/Canelo and it's not even close.
> 
> Anyway, that subject is boring. What I'd like to know is how Pac can be in interesting fights _after_ the rematch with Bradley. JMM is off the list. Provodnikov is also scratched off unless he somehow leaves Freddie Roach and suddenly turns on his pal Manny. Who else is there? Alvarado? Jessie Vargas?


1-2?

You do realize PAC has 1 ko next to his name...

That's all that separates him from the 50/50 split


----------



## uraharakisuke

A potential May/Pac fight will draw numbers not just cos Floyd is fighting it is obviously because they are fighting eachother so 50/50 or 55/45 in Floyd's favour makes sense.

The 40mill was bullshit and you all know it considering how much revenue the fight would have generated. 

Both these fighters draw so many fanboys it's quite sad being a boxing fan.


----------



## TeddyL

Pac needs Floyd more than Floyd needs Pac. He can either take the 40 million, which is almost double what he will get elsewhere, or he can not. It's up to him


----------



## steviebruno

uraharakisuke said:


> A potential May/Pac fight will draw numbers not just cos Floyd is fighting it is obviously because they are fighting eachother so *50/50 or 55/45 in Floyd's favour makes sense.
> *
> The 40mill was bullshit and you all know it considering how much revenue the fight would have generated.
> 
> Both these fighters draw so many fanboys it's quite sad being a boxing fan.


This isn't 2009. I knew this shit would start up again...


----------



## uraharakisuke

steviebruno said:


> This isn't 2009. I knew this shit would start up again...


It's not 2009 but why is it still the biggest fight to be made in boxing?

It's not just because of one man.


----------



## steviebruno

uraharakisuke said:


> It's not 2009 but why is it still the biggest fight to be made in boxing?
> 
> It's not just because of one man.


That doesn't make it a 50/50 fight. Not even close.


----------



## uraharakisuke

steviebruno said:


> That doesn't make it a 50/50 fight. Not even close.


I would give it 55-45 to Floyd.

When people pay to see this fight, who are they paying to see? Think about it. (the answer is both)

That's all that matters, it's not belts or records but potential revenue.


----------



## steviebruno

uraharakisuke said:


> I would give it 55-45 to Floyd.
> 
> When people pay to see this fight, who are they paying to see? Think about it. (the answer is both)
> 
> That's all that matters, it's not belts or records but potential revenue.


They are paying to see Pac challenge Floyd's supremacy. Pac no longer has any.


----------



## uraharakisuke

steviebruno said:


> They are paying to see Pac challenge Floyd's supremacy. Pac no longer has any.


So they are paying to see Pac as much as Floyd. I know I would be. Supremacy is irrelevant in this context. Would you pay as much to see Khan challenge Floyd's supremacy?

Job done.


----------



## steviebruno

uraharakisuke said:


> So they are paying to see Pac as much as Floyd. I know I would be. Supremacy is irrelevant in this context. Would you pay as much to see Khan challenge Floyd's supremacy?
> 
> Job done.


Floyd vs. Canelo was the highest grossing fight of the year and many paid to see Floyd lose. How was the split?

Floyd/Pac is clearly much bigger than Floyd/Khan, but at this point, only marginally bigger than Floyd/Canelo.


----------



## uraharakisuke

steviebruno said:


> Floyd vs. Canelo was the highest grossing fight of the year and many paid to see Floyd lose. How was the split?
> 
> Floyd/Pac is clearly much bigger than Floyd/Khan, but at this point, only marginally bigger than Floyd/Canelo.


I respectfully disagree that it is only marginally bigger.

Anyway, I need to attend a funeral so have to get ready.


----------



## steviebruno

uraharakisuke said:


> I respectfully disagree that it is only marginally bigger.
> 
> Anyway, I need to attend a funeral so have to get ready.


My condolences.


----------



## DobyZhee

Yup, PAC better sign quickly or else we are fighting Khan!!-flomos


----------



## Stone Rose

Canelo had alot to do with the high numbers for his Mayweather fight, everyone knows that.

60/40 in Mayweather's favour would be about right here but for fucks sake, just fight.


----------



## Felix

DobyZhee said:


> PAC is still 50/50 no matter what you idiots think.


50/50 as in he's one of two possible opponents?


----------



## Illuminaughty

Stone Rose said:


> Canelo had alot to do with the high numbers for his Mayweather fight, everyone knows that.
> 
> 60/40 in Mayweather's favour would be about right here but for fucks sake, just fight.


 I agree


----------



## doylexxx

what a shit thread

Pac did beat the golden boy, he did also smash Hatton

Pac did fight JMM when he was with GBP , he didi fight Barerra when he was with golden boy, he also fought Diaz qand even Oscar he self

He went though their stable, the only roadbloacker was money may 

Pac also went through top ranks best and on HBO can fight any promoters fighter__

____________



FLOYD has EXCLUSIVELY ONLY fought IN HOUSE fighters since carlos Baldomir

7 YEARS *no exceptions

and on sho they wont match non golden boy
#

So who REALLY is the in house fighter ????


----------



## oibighead

doylexxx said:


> what a shit thread
> 
> Pac did beat the golden boy, he did also smash Hatton
> 
> Pac did fight JMM when he was with GBP , he didi fight Barerra when he was with golden boy, he also fought Diaz qand even Oscar he self
> 
> He went though their stable, the only roadbloacker was money may
> 
> Pac also went through top ranks best and on HBO can fight any promoters fighter__
> 
> ____________
> 
> FLOYD has EXCLUSIVELY ONLY fought IN HOUSE fighters since carlos Baldomir
> 
> 7 YEARS *no exceptions
> 
> and on sho they wont match non golden boy
> #
> 
> So who REALLY is the in house fighter ????


This is irrelevant to the thread


----------



## Chatty

Pacquaio should fight Timbo and then someone else and let his contract run down.

The fight aint happening under Arum so they are all wasting their time. Fight Timbo in May/June and get Bob to send over an extended contract to make it appear he will re-sign then fight someone shit in September/October, refuse to sign and then he is free to take every penny he can get from a Mayweather fight for himself.

Of course Tim is improving and Pacquaio is on the decline, it aint an easy fight and I dont expect Pacquaio to win as clear cut as he did last time (minus the judging) but i thin k he needs to get a W on that rematch to really sell this one. Marquez would be nice as well but Tim beat him so he can execute two birds on that one and have the Marquez fight later should it come up again.


----------



## El-Terrible

turbotime said:


> It's not about the turds being Manny fans, it's that they aer just idiots. Literally idiotic people. Like a fighter all you want but hell Arum could've brought a gun to the Pac/Floyd negotiations, shot Floyd and Oscar dead and they would've appoved of it.
> 
> Then once Arum rolled on Pac its oh Arum what a slimeball scumbag :cry :rofl


Amusing you only mention the Pactards, or turds or whatever name you call them but cease to mention the equally idiotic Mayweather fanboys - both as bad as each other :lol:

They're both awesome and there is ZERO reason for this fight not to happen! Tired of the excuses Floyd idiots make constantly, and those excuses are seriously dumb and tired of Pacquiao fasn not acknowledging how Pacquiao is Arum's puppet and essentially the fight hasn't been made because of 2 huge egos, because Arum didn't want to risk Pacquiao's marketability and because Floyd was happy to not risk his 0 against his biggest rival of this generation


----------



## doylexxx

Opening thread:
"As usual, Bob Arum has all his fights lined up, in-house, years in advance."


ITs VERY RELEVANT


----------



## turbotime

El-Terrible said:


> Amusing you only mention the Pactards, or turds or whatever name you call them but cease to mention the equally idiotic Mayweather fanboys - both as bad as each other :lol:
> 
> They're both awesome and there is ZERO reason for this fight not to happen! Tired of the excuses Floyd idiots make constantly, and those excuses are seriously dumb and tired of Pacquiao fasn not acknowledging how Pacquiao is Arum's puppet and essentially the fight hasn't been made because of 2 huge egos, because Arum didn't want to risk Pacquiao's marketability and because Floyd was happy to not risk his 0 against his biggest rival of this generation


Really? All the flomos in here are quite reasonable

The difference being that whenever a Floyd fan would bash Arum they would automatically hate Pacquiao and be a Flomo......

Then once Arum rolled on Pacquiao all of the turds are up in arms about Arum like they haven't been told this all along.

You can't see their ignorance? At least Floyd fans follow other fighters.


----------



## Stone Rose

El-Terrible said:


> Stop with this 2-2 rubbish, basically regurgitating what Floyd recently said. Amir Khan is 2-2 and against inferior opponents, none of which were at the 147 limit, and he looks like he'll will go down with every punch.
> 
> Pacquiao won his last fight. There is no reason not to make the fight, because of 1 KO and a ridiculously bad decision against Bradley. So you see, this is just a rubbish argument.
> 
> With the tax problems, Pacquiao is an idiot, and clearly far too trusting of people around him...clearly he has not been well advised and not surrounded himself with proper financial advisors.
> 
> As for Floyd, he's matured a lot. He still has the odd dig but that's normal, but he's a much classier act and almost enjoys being a caricature of himself.
> 
> I just don't understand how Flomos and Pactards never have 1 positive thing to say about the other fighter. It's so sad and says a lot about those people. Mayweather is an artist in the ring, a genius and the best pugilist of his generation. Pacquiao is the most explosive and spectacular fighter of this generation. It is a travesty they still have not fought. End of story, stop being such stupid fanboys :verysad


Hear hear, bell-ends on both sides . The Floyd one's are worse IMO, act like they know the fuckin man.Blat blat :-(

They are both great fighters,and they should have fought, end of.


----------



## bjl12

DobyZhee said:


> Yup, PAC better sign quickly or else we are fighting Khan!!-flomos


I'm being serious for a sec. Don't you get tired of hearing Manny fighting the some tirade of fighters...JMM, Bradley, and now Provo...it just seems so monotone.

GBP is just so much better equipped at/around WW.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

*Pac-Floyd Agreed For September!*

from scoop malinowski. he said he got it from a source from pacs camp


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Boxing Fanatic said:


> from scoop malinowski. he said he got it from a source from pacs camp


who emmanuel gon fight in April? Timmeh?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> who emmanuel gon fight in April? Timmeh?


looks like


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch




----------



## FloydPatterson




----------



## Boxing Fanatic

do u trust this man?


----------



## turbotime

inb4 merge


----------



## Thanatos

Would be good. Pacquiao vs Bradley and Mayweather vs Khan, then Pacquaio vs Mayweather in September.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

Thanatos said:


> Would be good. Pacquiao vs Bradley and Mayweather vs Khan, then Pacquaio vs Mayweather in September.


i could dream right?


----------



## MrJotatp4p

So Manny has say with Shaefer and Floyd and gone over numbers etc? Who's buying Arum out?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Thanatos said:


> Would be good. Pacquiao vs Bradley and Mayweather vs Khan, then Pacquaio vs Mayweather in September.


AZZuming Amir doesn't do shit from here till May, this is the only scenario where fighting Amir in May is acceptable

Floyd would be sandwiching an Amir fight in between two big AZZ superfights



MrJotatp4p said:


> So Manny has say with Shaefer and Floyd and gone over numbers etc? Who's buying Arum out?


those details were nonexistent in this article


----------



## oibighead

Where is the article?


----------



## steviebruno

DobyZhee said:


> Yup, PAC better sign quickly or else we are fighting Khan!!-flomos


"If Floyd doesn't agree to 50/50, I'm signing to fight Provodnikov next week". (I didn't already have Ruslan planned as an opponent... honest)


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

oibighead said:


> Where is the article?


boxing scene

I'm telling you that's where they break all the news first. most you cats like some ******* hick village who practice isolationism and stick to our lovely but obscure board

boxing scene is like the New York Timez Square of boxing forums. It's too overwhelming for most to handle, but make no mistake about it first place Rigo(e) visited when he defected to America was NYT. It's as if he was celebrating fuck yeah I'm free I DEFECTED


----------



## rjjfan

Can't be arsed for this, 5 years too late.


----------



## uraharakisuke

steviebruno said:


> My condolences.


Thank you. Makes debates like this seem so insignificant.

Simply put, all I want to see is the two in the ring, money is their debate not our concern at the end of the day.


----------



## burn1

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> boxing scene
> 
> I'm telling you that's where they break all the news first. most you cats like some ******* hick village who practice isolationism and stick to our lovely but obscure board
> 
> boxing scene is like the New York Timez Square of boxing forums. It's too overwhelming for most to handle, but make no mistake about it first place Rigo(e) visited when he defected to America was NYT. It's as if he was celebrating fuck yeah I'm free I DEFECTED


Fighthype breaks Floyd (real, confirmed)news as soon as anywhere. Usually earlier.


----------



## ChampionsForever

Bullshit, but it would be more than awesome if it were true, what a year 2014 would be.


----------



## oibighead

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> boxing scene
> 
> I'm telling you that's where they break all the news first. most you cats like some ******* hick village who practice isolationism and stick to our lovely but obscure board
> 
> boxing scene is like the New York Timez Square of boxing forums. It's too overwhelming for most to handle, but make no mistake about it first place Rigo(e) visited when he defected to America was NYT. It's as if he was celebrating fuck yeah I'm free I DEFECTED


Took me a while to work out what this post meant. Ive scene it now.


----------



## Trash Bags

where did u guys see this? i cant find it anywhere.


----------



## tliang1000

man don't even play like this:lol:


----------



## Oli

Does anyone still care? 5 years too late.


----------



## Gunner

Bump


----------



## igor_otsky

wow


----------



## Gunner

igor_otsky said:


> wow


I know, man


----------



## Jonnybravo

Oh whats this Leon shitting on pacquiao again.... yawn change the record minge face!


----------



## El-Terrible

Broner is not elite - Pacquiao eats him up! Anyone who still thinks otherwise is a cretin, a hater or most likely both lol

As for the thread question, it's bull. We all know if Pacquiao beats Bradley Mayweather will be saying he's 2-2, he only recently got KO'd and is not ready blah blah. Fact is in real terms if Pac beats Bradley Mayweather should be man enough to admit Pacquiao deserves the fight and is the best opponent, but we all know he will never do that

The only potential loss that affects Mayweather's legacy is vs Pacquiao. If he loses to anyone else people will just assume he's past prime and the opponent got him at the right time, etc etc - if he loses to Pacquiao that changes many people's perception of who was the greatest...it's simple risk vs reward, the downside is too great for Mayweather

He mentions Rios is a lightweight, a guy who comes in at 160+ and still needed a diet drug to control his weight...yet Mayweather is fine fighting Marquez who WAS a lightweight, or Khan who is a light-welter, Hatton who was a light-welter, Canelo at a catchweight...it's just so much hypocrisy


----------



## Gunner

*Did the WBC really make Pac the WW Mandatory???*

I read this in a bullshit article a couple of days ago - is this true or not?


----------



## oibighead

Its true


----------



## Elliot

They ranked him #1 not sure if he's mandatory. It's a pretty silly move either way.


----------



## Jonnybravo

Im sure pac is number 1 and khan is number 2, retarded whichever way you look at it atsch


----------



## Bogotazo

Despite the fact Bob Arum is an absolute devil, Floyd's current stance is unforgivable IMO. And it also raises questions about whether Floyd wanted the fight before, since Bob was always there.


----------



## tonys333

Bogotazo said:


> Despite the fact Bob Arum is an absolute devil, Floyd's current stance is unforgivable IMO. And it also raises questions about whether Floyd wanted the fight before, since Bob was always there.


This is true I thought it was all there faults the fight hasn't happened. I put the blame mainly on Bob Arum but after this am starting to change my mind on who is to blame. I think it could have been Floyd all along first the Blood testing then the 40 million which was not a fair deal at the time then the split now saying he will never Deal with Bob Arum but Arum has been there all along so shouldn't he have said this all them years ago an not just now.


----------



## Gunner

If Pac is mandatory and Floyd won't entertain fighting him BLATANT DUCK


----------



## Bogotazo

tonys333 said:


> This is true I thought it was all there faults the fight hasn't happened. I put the blame mainly on Bob Arum but after this am starting to change my mind on who is to blame. I think it could have been Floyd all along first the Blood testing then the 40 million which was not a fair deal at the time then the split now saying he will never Deal with Bob Arum but Arum has been there all along so shouldn't have said this all them years ago an not just know.


Right. I also put blame on all fronts but it seems to always be something different with Floyd. It's inconsistent for him to suddenly claim he'll never deal with Arum. What has changed between him and Arum since 2010 and now? Nothing.


----------



## tonys333

Bogotazo said:


> Right. I also put blame on all fronts but it seems to always be something different with Floyd. It's inconsistent for him to suddenly claim he'll never deal with Arum. What has changed between him and Arum since 2010 and now? Nothing.


I agree nothing has changed since then so realistically this should have been his stance on the fight from the start. Floyd just seems to create a new demand or excuse every time there seems to be a little glimmer of hope this fight might just be made. the reason this fight hasn't happened in my opinion is partly because Arum was happy with Pac fighting his in house fighters to put serious effort in to making the fight an that Floyd just really doesn't want the fight. I give up on this fight now were never going to see it. I am also disappointed Marquez might be having a rematch with Bradley am happy with this fight I thought the fist fight was close but I wanted to see Pac fight Bradley.


----------



## Bogotazo

tonys333 said:


> I agree nothing has changed since then so realistically this should have been his stance on the fight from the start. Floyd just seems to create a new demand or excuse every time there seems to be a little glimmer of hope this fight might just be made. the reason this fight hasn't happened in my opinion is partly because Arum was happy with Pac fighting his in house fighters to put serious effort in to making the fight an that Floyd just really doesn't want the fight. I give up on this fight now were never going to see it. I am also disappointed Marquez might be having a rematch with Bradley am happy with this fight I thought the fist fight was close but I wanted to see Pac fight Bradley.


Yeah first testing with a 14 day cutoff, then testing with no cutoff, then a flat 40 million, now Arum is suddenly unworkable. Arum was just fine letting Pac go through Cotto and Clottey and Margarito and Mosley and JMM and Bradley when they switched to Top Rank, and then made a bunch of excuses once Floyd extended the offer. But how genuine was that offer looking bad, since Arum was the devil? Is that why he called Pac on the phone personally? Maybe what's changed is that he has enough money now that he doesn't care about the Pac pay day and it doesn't outweigh his personal vendetta against Bob.

I would have liked to see Pac-Bradley too, can still happen even if he loses to JMM.


----------



## tonys333

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah first testing with a 14 day cutoff, then testing with no cutoff, then a flat 40 million, now Arum is suddenly unworkable. Arum was just fine letting Pac go through Cotto and Clottey and Margarito and Mosley and JMM and Bradley when they switched to Top Rank, and then made a bunch of excuses once Floyd extended the offer. But how genuine was that offer looking bad, since Arum was the devil? Is that why he called Pac on the phone personally? Maybe what's changed is that he has enough money now that he doesn't care about the Pac pay day and it doesn't outweigh his personal vendetta against Bob.
> 
> I would have liked to see Pac-Bradley too, can still happen even if he loses to JMM.


I don't think he needs the pay day he would have got fighting Pac to be honest he got so much in the Canelo fight an since he signed the ShowTime deal. he gets a guarantee of so much money fighting guys like Robert Guerrero an he will also still make an awful lot of money in may whether he fights Khan or Marcos Maidana. I think he is happy fighting guys he knows he beats easily enough an still makes more money then anyone else doing so. I just think he hates Bob so much he would rather not have him making any money from him. I think if Pac wasn't with Arum the fight would be made I don't buy in to all this scared bullshit people like to bring up the man is a profession boxer. I just wish they could put aside all the problems an make the fight for the fans though. yeah we will still see Pac fight Bradley at some point but wouldn't it be nice if GBP an Top Rank put there shit to one side an give us Pac vs Garcia I would rather see that then Pac vs prov an also I hope Marquez beats Bradley then retires the man is a legend an it would be nice to see him go out on top.


----------



## Bogotazo

tonys333 said:


> I don't think he needs the pay day he would have got fighting Pac to be honest he got so much in the Canelo fight an since he signed the ShowTime deal. he gets a guarantee of so much money fighting guys like Robert Guerrero an he will also still make an awful lot of money in may whether he fights Khan or Marcos Maidana. I think he is happy fighting guys he knows he beats easily enough an still makes more money then anyone else doing so. I just think he hates Bob so much he would rather not have him making any money from him. I think if Pac wasn't with Arum the fight would be made I don't buy in to all this scared bullshit people like to bring up the man is a profession boxer. I just wish they could put aside all the problems an make the fight for the fans though. yeah we will still see Pac fight Bradley at some point but wouldn't it be nice if GBP an Top Rank put there shit to one side an give us Pac vs Garcia I would rather see that then Pac vs prov an also I hope Marquez beats Bradley then retires the man is a legend an it would be nice to see him go out on top.


Agreed with all of the above my friend.


----------



## bjl12

Really disagree with both @tonys333 and @Bogotazo

While I definitely think Floyd has ducked Manny in the past...with his "my health" shit and his insistence on OSDT, I can't say Manny and his team are any less to blame.

If I were Floyd and the Manny camp was so insistent on a cutoff, I would be suspicious too. So removing the cutoff date was logical and made sense to me. But I also understand that Floyd started doing this shit when agreements had basically been met, so who's really ducking who here? However, if it was really such a non-issue, why didn't the Manny camp agree?

Blood weakens me, I'm afraid of needles, I need 9 months for a cut to heal, I need an outdoor stadium...to Floyd's I'm afraid for my health, I need OSDT, I get all the PPV, I don't work with Arum...

Neither of these dicks were ever genuinely interested in fighting each other. They had more than one negotiation and they took turns who was "serious" about making it happen. First Floyd was before Manny's team cried about OSDT. Then Manny's team was serious before Floyd cried about his health. Then Floyd was serious before Arum said Manny's cuts need 7 years to heal and they need an outdoor stadium. Then Manny's team said $40million wasn't enough and they wanted a PPV split (which is deserved).

Also manny's refusal to make demands is an issue here. For too long he has used "his promoter" as a scapegoat. He needs to man up and make demands. It's seriously not difficult

No point in taking sides on this case. I do hate pac and his fans, but I acknowledge the shared inadequacy manny/floyd have in stepping up to the plate.


----------



## Bogotazo

bjl12 said:


> Really disagree with both @tonys333 and @Bogotazo
> 
> While I definitely think Floyd has ducked Manny in the past...with his "my health" shit and his insistence on OSDT, I can't say Manny and his team are any less to blame.
> 
> If I were Floyd and the Manny camp was so insistent on a cutoff, I would be suspicious too. So removing the cutoff date was logical and made sense to me. But I also understand that Floyd started doing this shit when agreements had basically been met, so who's really ducking who here? However, if it was really such a non-issue, why didn't the Manny camp agree?
> 
> Blood weakens me, I'm afraid of needles, I need 9 months for a cut to heal, I need an outdoor stadium...to Floyd's I'm afraid for my health, I need OSDT, I get all the PPV, I don't work with Arum...
> 
> Neither of these dicks were ever genuinely interested in fighting each other. They had more than one negotiation and they took turns who was "serious" about making it happen. First Floyd was before Manny's team cried about OSDT. Then Manny's team was serious before Floyd cried about his health. Then Floyd was serious before Arum said Manny's cuts need 7 years to heal and they need an outdoor stadium. Then Manny's team said $40million wasn't enough and they wanted a PPV split (which is deserved).
> 
> Also manny's refusal to make demands is an issue here. For too long he has used "his promoter" as a scapegoat. He needs to man up and make demands. It's seriously not difficult
> 
> No point in taking sides on this case. I do hate pac and his fans, but I acknowledge the shared inadequacy manny/floyd have in stepping up to the plate.


All valid points.


----------



## tonys333

bjl12 said:


> Really disagree with both @tonys333 and @Bogotazo
> 
> While I definitely think Floyd has ducked Manny in the past...with his "my health" shit and his insistence on OSDT, I can't say Manny and his team are any less to blame.
> 
> If I were Floyd and the Manny camp was so insistent on a cutoff, I would be suspicious too. So removing the cutoff date was logical and made sense to me. But I also understand that Floyd started doing this shit when agreements had basically been met, so who's really ducking who here? However, if it was really such a non-issue, why didn't the Manny camp agree?
> 
> Blood weakens me, I'm afraid of needles, I need 9 months for a cut to heal, I need an outdoor stadium...to Floyd's I'm afraid for my health, I need OSDT, I get all the PPV, I don't work with Arum...
> 
> Neither of these dicks were ever genuinely interested in fighting each other. They had more than one negotiation and they took turns who was "serious" about making it happen. First Floyd was before Manny's team cried about OSDT. Then Manny's team was serious before Floyd cried about his health. Then Floyd was serious before Arum said Manny's cuts need 7 years to heal and they need an outdoor stadium. Then Manny's team said $40million wasn't enough and they wanted a PPV split (which is deserved).
> 
> Also manny's refusal to make demands is an issue here. For too long he has used "his promoter" as a scapegoat. He needs to man up and make demands. It's seriously not difficult
> 
> No point in taking sides on this case. I do hate pac and his fans, but I acknowledge the shared inadequacy manny/floyd have in stepping up to the plate.


This is true I have always said they were all to blame for the fight never happening and all the points you have made here are valid points. it was just that I didn't understand why Arum would be the problem now an not at the start for Floyd that's why I was rethinking things. then when you look at it all again I agree there is no point taking side because both side are as bad as each other and are all to blame. fans that take sides only bring up the bad points from the side there not on when you can make a long list of the stupid things that has come out of both camps. I think instead of taking sides all fans should probably forget this fight an move on going over old ground all the time is pointless arguing about who is to blame. I am not sure if we will ever see this fight.


----------



## KLion22

Why do atgs like Tyson, Holyfield, Hagler and Holmes say Floyd ducked Pac? Why did Floyd go on a rant about his health being more important in direct reference to a possible fight with Pac? Look, it's not about who would win as most logical fans would agree that Floyd would win but it's about whether Floyd believes in himself when he sees Pac across the ring.


----------



## steviebruno

KLion22 said:


> *Why do atgs like Tyson, Holyfield, Hagler and Holmes say Floyd ducked Pac?* Why did Floyd go on a rant about his health being more important in direct reference to a possible fight with Pac? Look, it's not about who would win as most logical fans would agree that Floyd would win but it's about whether Floyd believes in himself when he sees Pac across the ring.


Well Tyson and Holyfield were both fellow steroid junkies and, therefore, empathize with Pac's plight. As for Hagler and Holmes, it's the only way that they can get headlines at this point.


----------



## KLion22

steviebruno said:


> Well Tyson and Holyfield were both fellow steroid junkies and, therefore, empathize with Pac's plight. As for Hagler and Holmes, it's the only way that they can get headlines at this point.


Nice try. Youtube their vids and you can see that they are giving their honest opinions on the matter. But hey, if you're a Floyd fan, you see what you see.


----------



## steviebruno

KLion22 said:


> Nice try. Youtube their vids and you can see that they are giving their honest opinions on the matter. But hey, if you're a Floyd fan, you see what you see.


It does not matter that they are ATGs because, at this point, they are just fans that wanted to see the fight. Their opinions are no more valid than anyone posting here. Placing the blame solely on Floyd is disingenuous and reeks of personal underlying resentment.


----------



## KLion22

steviebruno said:


> It does not matter that they are ATGs because, at this point, they are just fans that wanted to see the fight. Their opinions are no more valid than anyone posting here. Placing the blame solely on Floyd is disingenuous and reeks of personal underlying resentment.


If they are just fans, why do they side with Pac just as most boxing fans do? Is there some universal conpiracy against Floyd? Or does Floyd really not want to take the risk of fighting a guy who might give him that L? I mean did you see his rant video? That saids it all. There is nothing more than that video. He spilled his soul regarding his possible fight with Pac.


----------



## Larry jab

I've always felt abit sorry for Floyd and agreed that the fault was with both camps ,but this is such a blatant duck .
I always thought Floyd would win ,and now it's even more clear cut in Floyd's favour. 
He will be never one of the atgs after this. vacating the title to duck your opponent . 
To be an atg you have to fight the best in your divisions ,he hasn't done that. 
He has/had the skill to be one of the best ever.


----------



## doylexxx

Floyd ducked Pac everyone agreees from the many tv networks to the former boxing champs out there to even floyd himself talking about being a rich coward

the only people that dont agree are floyds fans on forums, they go by what he says 

then he reverses all that and makes them look fools with roadblock after roadblock, by doing the opposite of what he says like catchweights and what not

I dont know how they can still be a fan honestly


----------



## steviebruno

KLion22 said:


> If they are just fans, why do they side with Pac just as most boxing fans do? *Is there some universal conpiracy against Floyd?* Or does Floyd really not want to take the risk of fighting a guy who might give him that L? I mean did you see his rant video? That saids it all. There is nothing more than that video. He spilled his soul regarding his possible fight with Pac.


Absolutely.


----------



## bballchump11

*Floyd gives his Christmas Card for this year*

This is from his facebook

"This is my Christmas card to the world&#8230; Happy Sleepy Holidays zzzzzzzzzzzz"










:lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch


----------



## pijo

Like I just posted in the thread in the lounge, I think they're building the fight up again because they are fighting in september, well I hope anyway, haha.


----------



## Bungle

The Pactards are seething on facebook :lol:


----------



## bballchump11

:rolleyes


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> This is from his facebook
> 
> "This is my Christmas card to the world&#8230; Happy Sleepy Holidays zzzzzzzzzzzz"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch


:lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch


----------



## Dedication

lmao! The same people that were laughing at the Broner meme's are losing their rags to this. Ironic huh!


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Floyd won


----------



## turbotime

:rofl The Pac turds will be in a frenzy :rofl


----------



## MrJotatp4p

*Floyd disses PAC with Epic holiday card!*

Over on the scene. Can't post pic from my phone at the moment but its hilarious.


----------



## turbotime

inb4 butthurt merge


----------



## Divi253




----------



## Medicine

Just saw it...not funny as usual.


----------



## Leftsmash

:lol: Like I said in the other thread, I was expecting some cheesey pose with Floyd in xmas gear but got this.


----------



## turbotime

This calls for a Floyd/Ellerboo Holiday shot :happy



Leftsmash said:


> :lol: Like I said in the other thread, I was expecting some cheesey pose with Floyd in xmas gear but got this.


----------



## Yungboy

Imagine if the two fight and Pacquaio beat Floyd. Damn that'd be a hard one digest.


----------



## Divi253

Dedication said:


> lmao! The same people that were laughing at the Broner meme's are losing their rags to this. Ironic huh!


:yep


----------



## Gunner

Kinda funny

But he was still involved in reciprocal ducking with the guy

You can't square up to a guy and both of you shout "hold me back, hold me back!!"

And then.Claim a victory a few years later when someone actually does KO him


----------



## Kurushi

It _is_ funny but I hope it's not actually from Mayweather.


----------



## Leftsmash

Kurushi said:


> It _is_ funny but I hope it's not actually from Mayweather.


I doubt it, it's funny but it's not that funny but it sounds more something like his PR team would put up.


----------



## tezel8764

I didn't realise how many latinos hate Mayweather. :lol:


----------



## Abraham

Leftsmash said:


> I doubt it, it's funny but it's not that funny but it sounds more something like his PR team would put up.


It's on his Twitter.

https://twitter.com/FloydMayweather


----------



## Leftsmash

Abraham said:


> It's on his Twitter.
> 
> https://twitter.com/FloydMayweather


Ok?


----------



## Kurushi

Leftsmash said:


> I doubt it, it's funny but it's not that funny but it sounds more something like his PR team would put up.


Yeah reminds me of that off key ODLH image that was posted around the time of the Canelo fight that Mayweather subsequently apologised for. Smacks of the promo team rather than Mayweather himself.


----------



## PrinceN

Floyd a G


----------



## Leftsmash

Kurushi said:


> Yeah reminds me of that off key ODLH image that was posted around the time of the Canelo fight that Mayweather subsequently apologised for. Smacks of the promo team rather than Mayweather himself.


Yeah exactly what I thought.


----------



## bald_head_slick

Gunner said:


> Kinda funny
> 
> But he was still involved in reciprocal ducking with the guy
> 
> You can't square up to a guy and both of you shout "hold me back, hold me back!!"
> 
> And then.Claim a victory a few years later when someone actually does KO him


Still in that self delusion huh? :conf


----------



## BogotazoAfag

I'm glad that stupid cunt is broke, should have took the money, now the IRS took his California house and he can't bring his money into the Philippines.


----------



## BogotazoAfag

Gunner said:


> Kinda funny
> 
> But he was still involved in reciprocal ducking with the guy
> 
> You can't square up to a guy and both of you shout "hold me back, hold me back!!"
> 
> And then.Claim a victory a few years later when someone actually does KO him


I'd say Manny hid behind Bob


----------



## Kurushi

BogotazoAfag said:


> I'm glad that stupid cunt is broke, should have took the money, now the IRS took his California house and he can't bring his money into the Philippines.


Sup Oneshot?


----------



## BogotazoAfag

Kurushi said:


> Sup Oneshot?


Shit just enjoying my Christmas break seeing Golovkin cherry picking again.


----------



## Hook!

he doesn't control his social media most of the time 
kinda funny tho


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

All roads lead to...


----------



## Kurushi

BogotazoAfag said:


> Shit just enjoying my Christmas break seeing Golovkin cherry picking again.


Well, merry xmas to you man. here's to a good new year :cheers


----------



## DirtyDan

BogotazoAfag said:


> Shit just enjoying my Christmas break seeing Golovkin cherry picking again.


Relax breh, Bogotazo is here 24/7, surprised he hasn't caught you yet.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Lol....This has not been Pac's year at all. After winning against Rios he's had two governments after his ass (US and Philippines) with one actually freezing his assets. Then this shit lol. I bet the message of this picture is somewhat true though...


----------



## priyass

*Mayweather post about Pacquiao*


Floyd Mayweather Jr. sent a tweet out earlier today calling it his Christmas card to the world. What's interesting about the card is how he shows himself offering a fight to Manny Pacquiao in which he makes a $40 million offer for a fight. Pacquiao then turns it down.

*Source*


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

There's a thread on this in the lounge.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

*Floyd Mayweather mocks Pacquiao with Christmas Card*

http://www.cbssports.com/general/ey...ther-mocks-manny-pacquiao-with-christmas-card

Floyd showing how butthurt he is by this pretty classless joke. Like I said to another poster on here, deep down, Floyd is a little bitch who resorts to these immature little quips in order to belittle a guy who has never said a bad word about him because for the longest time he was considered second to Pac.


----------



## Gunner

BogotazoAfag said:


> I'd say Manny hid behind Bob


He def did

Floyd wasn't willing to give his biggest fans what they wanted though

Myself included


----------



## Gunner

bald_head_slick said:


> Still in that self delusion huh? :conf


You've confused me with a pinoy or Pactard apparently

Reciprocal means they ducked each other


----------



## Jonnybravo

Thought Floyd was past this phase but I guess he has to pick the slack now that Boner got boned


----------



## El-Terrible

Just when he goes up a bit in my estimation he does something childish and insecure like this. Unfortunately Floyd is extremely insecure and he gets like this whenever talk of him fighting Pacquiao comes up. He looks to discredit and defame Pacquiao in order to elevate himself above Pacquiao without ever having to fight him. Shame his fans can't see past this.

He goes on about PPV numbers but his numbers are heightened hugely by Canelo on the undercard or Canelo fighting him with an undercard of Garcia v Matthysse. Like for like compare Mayweather v Guerrero and Pacquiao v Bradley - the difference is 800k and 700k - in other words when both undercards are poor and both opponents aren't bankable they do similar numbers...

Mayweather is a hypocrite and unfortunately is just plain scared of losing his 0 to Pacquiao so lashes out verbally instead to make himself feel better about it. Sad but true


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Only morons considered Mayweather second to Pac

Mayweather has always been ahead in achievements and skill


Oh yeah, Pactards mad



Floyd won


----------



## MichiganWarrior

El-Terrible said:


> Just when he goes up a bit in my estimation he does something childish and insecure like this. Unfortunately Floyd is extremely insecure and he gets like this whenever talk of him fighting Pacquiao comes up. He looks to discredit and defame Pacquiao in order to elevate himself above Pacquiao without ever having to fight him. Shame his fans can't see past this.
> 
> He goes on about PPV numbers but his numbers are heightened hugely by Canelo on the undercard or Canelo fighting him with an undercard of Garcia v Matthysse. Like for like compare Mayweather v Guerrero and Pacquiao v Bradley - the difference is 800k and 700k - in other words when both undercards are poor and both opponents aren't bankable they do similar numbers...
> 
> Mayweather is a hypocrite and unfortunately is just plain scared of losing his 0 to Pacquiao so lashes out verbally instead to make himself feel better about it. Sad but true


What were Pacquiaos numbers against Rios ******?

Why doesnt Arum aka Pacquiaos daddy put together a decent undercard?

Why does Floyd make 50 mil a fight and Pacquiao 15?

Why hasnt Pacquiao paid his taxes?

Why u mad?

Floyd won.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Jonnybravo said:


> Thought Floyd was past this phase but I guess he has to pick the slack now that Boner got boned


Most Broner haters were ******* who lived out their fantasies of Floyd losing through him.

Never gonna happen. 43-0? Wait 44-0?

Cant remember anymore

Floyd won.


----------



## Kid Cubano

i personally like Pac, he's a terrific boxer with a great personality…but Floyd is just a step ahead.


----------



## El-Terrible

MichiganWarrior said:


> What were Pacquiaos numbers against Rios ******?


******? What is your problem you tw*t, can't you talk like a normal person and discuss...oh no of course, you're a nuthugger! What a prat! Everyone knew it would do badly as it's outside the U.S. so again, it's a dumbass comparison - clearly people are less likely to buy it. Better to see what he does in his next fight against Bradley or Marquez in Vegas


----------



## Jonnybravo

MichiganWarrior said:


> blah blah blah.


----------



## El-Terrible

Kid Cubano said:


> i personally like Pac, he's a terrific boxer with a great personality&#8230;but Floyd is just a step ahead.


Absolutely not doubt, I agree - shame you get nuthuggers come and be all defensive as soon as someone points out flaws in Floyd's ducking logic


----------



## El-Terrible

MichiganWarrior said:


> What were Pacquiaos numbers against Rios ******?
> 
> Why doesnt Arum aka Pacquiaos daddy put together a decent undercard?
> 
> Why does Floyd make 50 mil a fight and Pacquiao 15?
> 
> Why hasnt Pacquiao paid his taxes?
> 
> Why u mad?
> 
> Floyd won.


Oh dear - you think I care about Pacquiao's taxes? LOL, the difference between us is I like Pacquiao but I think he's an absolute idiot in how he manages his career and how he let's Arum do everything for him. I like Mayweather but I think he's full of s**t when it comes to avoiding Pacquiao. I'm not a nuthugger you classless little boy


----------



## MichiganWarrior

El-Terrible said:


> ******? What is your problem you tw*t, can't you talk like a normal person and discuss...oh no of course, you're a nuthugger! What a prat! Everyone knew it would do badly as it's outside the U.S. so again, it's a dumbass comparison - clearly people are less likely to buy it. Better to see what he does in his next fight against Bradley or Marquez in Vegas


What does the fight being staged outside the US have to do with pay per view buys you dumb cunt lol


----------



## bald_head_slick

Gunner said:


> You've confused me with a pinoy or Pactard apparently
> 
> Reciprocal means they ducked each other


No. I am calling it as I see it.

They didn't duck "each other". One guy tried to make the fight. One guy turned down reasonable offer after reasonable offer. One guy keeps fighting fighters coming off of big wins. One guy keeps fighting pointless fights. One guy keeps putting out offers to top name fighters and those top name fighters are making the fights. Why? Because those top name fighters actually WANT to fight. One guy never actually wanted to fight.


----------



## bald_head_slick

El-Terrible said:


> Oh dear - you think I care about Pacquiao's taxes? LOL, the difference between us is I like Pacquiao but I think he's an absolute idiot in how he manages his career and how he let's Arum do everything for him. I like Mayweather but _*I think he's full of s**t when it comes to avoiding Pacquiao*_. I'm not a nuthugger you classless little boy


You are full of shit. You are a clueless Pactard.


----------



## steviebruno

MadcapMaxie said:


> http://www.cbssports.com/general/ey...ther-mocks-manny-pacquiao-with-christmas-card
> 
> *Floyd showing how butthurt he is by this pretty classless joke*. Like I said to another poster on here, deep down, Floyd is a little bitch who resorts to these immature little quips in order to belittle a guy who has never said a bad word about him because for the longest time he was considered second to Pac.


C'mon breh. Look at your avatar.


----------



## priyass

*Do fans blame floy mayweather for pacquiao-mayweather fight not happening?*

Many of the boxing fans are now blaming Mayweather Jr. for the biggest fight not happening. Even some boxing scribes held Floyd Mayweather Jr responsible for the failed fight and even commented on Floyd's legacy. Dan Rafael of ESPN posted this on his twitter account :

"Mayweather is rich but one thing he can never buy is a legacy that includes beating a prime Pacquiao. He can never buy that. Ever." Even Mike Tyson in an interview by Max Kellerman of ESPN's Sports Nation revealed that among all the current fighters in boxing, he enjoys watching Pacquiao the most. In a recent poll (not on this site), 79% of the fans point the finger at Floy Mayweather when asked "Who do You blame for Pacquiao - Mayweather Not Happening?"
Read more...


----------



## bald_head_slick

No. We have common sense.

50/50, 14 day cut off - Pac refuses
50/50, USADA testing - Pac LIES and says he accepts but really offers 7 days
* - Pac needs a cut to heal, but rapidly makes a fight with JMM
* - Pac is waiting on an outside stadium that has NEVER been built
$40 million - Pac wants 50/50 PPV split, i.e., refuses, after having multiple crap fights and getting guarantees of <$7 million
* - Pac now only fights in Macau because taxes are too high and China is where it is at
* - Pac is now fighting in Vegas, but is now $18 million in debt to the IRS

Pac, Arum, and Koncz are the three stooges of Boxing. Pac is Curly.


----------



## Chatty

I think most people blame both camps as they both put road blocks in the way.

You'll get fans of both thinking whichever boxer they support will have done no wrong in making the fight but thats cause they have an unhealthy love for said fighter. probably cause they are virgins who aint come out of the closet yet.


----------



## priyass

Floyd will only fight Pacquiao from afar.. With his words on a twitter page... But NEVER with gloves.... Even his fans are now starting to realize this....


----------



## Ivan Drago

Merge in 3...2...1...


----------



## FloydPatterson




----------



## Sittin Sonny

Chatty said:


> I think most people blame both camps as they both put road blocks in the way.
> 
> You'll get fans of both thinking whichever boxer they support will have done no wrong in making the fight but thats cause they have an unhealthy love for said fighter.


This x1000. :deal


----------



## ChampionsForever

It is both fighters faults, but seeing as Floyd has a past of ducking fighters you've got to look in his direction.


----------



## Hands of Iron

priyass said:


> Many of the boxing fans are now blaming Mayweather Jr. for the biggest fight not happening. Even some boxing scribes held Floyd Mayweather Jr responsible for the failed fight and even commented on Floyd's legacy. *Dan Rafael of ESPN*posted this on his twitter account :
> 
> "Mayweather is rich but one thing he can never buy is a legacy that includes beating a prime Pacquiao. He can never buy that. Ever." Even Mike Tyson in an interview by Max Kellerman of ESPN's Sports Nation revealed that among all the current fighters in boxing, he enjoys watching Pacquiao the most. In a recent poll (not on this site), 79% of the fans point the finger at Floy Mayweather when asked "Who do You blame for Pacquiao - Mayweather Not Happening?"
> Read more...


...


----------



## Abraham

I think the majority of the blame falls on Bob Arum and Floyd Mayweather. Maybe 60% Arum, 30% Mayweather, and 10% Pacquiao himself. Even now, Mayweather continues to throw up roadblocks, and he's just not real enough to give a definitive reason why. Neither is Bob Arum. I find it appalling that such a lucrative fight was passed over in '09-'11. I just don't understand it.


----------



## Bogotazo

Both camps bear blame. Bob, Richard, Manny, and Floyd. This is the timeline as I remember it. 

-Floyd: 14 days
-Pac: Nah, scared of needles, bad for sparring. 24 days. 
-Floyd: Nah
-Pac: Alright, we'll do 14.
-Floyd: Nah, all the way to the fight. 
-Pac: 7 days? 4? 3? 
-Floyd: Nah. None. 
-Floyd: On vacation for over a year.
-Pac: OK, I'll agree to all those testing demands; fights Margarito and Mosley (Floyd still on vacation)
-Bob: I'll give Floyd a date by which he can contact us. I'll do a public press conference he can call me at. (Floyd doesn't call)
-Schaefer: Pff, Floyd doesn't negotiate on anyone's time but his own, Fuck Arum.
-Floyd: (a year and change later) Tweets: fight me, I rented out the MGM Grand. Fights Ortiz. "Pacquiao you're next!" "I never said that!" 
-Arum: Pac's cut needs to heal, stadium, Dubai investors, how about right before you go to jail? 
-Floyd: Calls Pac-"No more 50-50; You get 40 million dollars, No PPV; you have something after boxing, I don't"
-Pac: "No PPV is unreasonable, 55-45 in your favor"
-Floyd: "Nah" 
-Pac fights Bradley, Floyd fights Cotto
-Floyd: "Pacquiao got Marquez and Bradley problems before he fights me", "He just walkin through fighters? Mosley can't knock Cotto down, but he can? I care about my health"
-Floyd beats Guerrero, Pac gets knocked out by JMM, Floyd beats Canelo, "He'll stay in his lane, I'll stay in mine."
-Pac beats Rios
-Arum: "We're open to the Floyd fight, someone can contact us"
-Schaefer: "Fuck Bob Arum" 
-Floyd: "I will never do business with Bob Arum"


----------



## tezel8764




----------



## Bogotazo

tezel8764 said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Ivan Drago

I really wish people would stop talking about these two together, just saddens me that the fight never happened. :cry

Two ATG's in their prime, universally ranked 1 and 2 P4P, at the same weight, and the fight doesn't get made?

One of the most embarrassing things to ever happen to the sport for this fight not to get made.


----------



## tezel8764




----------



## tezel8764

:lol:


----------



## Bogotazo

I saw Floyd post that. Pac offered 55-45.


----------



## steviebruno

Bogotazo said:


> Both camps bear blame. Bob, Richard, Manny, and Floyd. This is the timeline as I remember it.
> -*Floyd: I agree to 50/50 split, 10 million per pound penalty, gloves, everything.
> -Pac: Great, what's holding everything up?*
> -*Floyd: We want random blood tests.*
> -Pac: Nah, scared of needles, bad for sparring. 30 days.
> *-Floyd: We have you on tape getting blood drawn at 24 days.*
> -*Pac: Oh shit... 24 days, then. Does the public have to know if I fail?
> -Floyd: Wtf? 14 days.
> (arbitration fails)*
> -Floyd: Nah, all the way to the fight.
> -Pac: 7 days? 4? 3?
> -Floyd: Nah. None.
> -Floyd: On vacation for over a year.
> -Pac: OK, I'll agree to all those testing demands; fights Margarito and Mosley -*without testing*- (Floyd still on vacation)
> -Bob: I'll give Floyd a date by which he can contact us. I'll do a public press conference he can call me at. (Floyd doesn't call)
> -Schaefer: Pff, Floyd doesn't negotiate on anyone's time but his own, Fuck Arum.
> -Floyd: (a year and change later) Tweets: fight me, I rented out the MGM Grand. Fights Ortiz. "Pacquiao you're next!" "I never said that!"
> -Arum: Pac's cut needs to heal, stadium, Dubai investors, *you're going to jail, anyway.*
> *(Floyd gets jail date moved back)
> -Arum: Nevermind, cut won't heal in time. I don't even know why Schaefer is calling me and I don't know how to get into contact with him.*
> -Floyd: Calls Pac-"No more 50-50; You get 40 million dollars, No PPV; you have something after boxing, I don't"
> -Pac: "No PPV is unreasonable, 55-45 in your favor"
> -Floyd: "Nah"
> -Pac fights Bradley, Floyd fights Cotto
> -Floyd: "Pacquiao got Marquez and Bradley problems before he fights me", "He just walkin through fighters? Mosley can't knock Cotto down, but he can? I care about my health"
> -Floyd beats Guerrero, Pac gets knocked out by JMM, Floyd beats Canelo, "He'll stay in his lane, I'll stay in mine."
> -Pac beats Rios
> -Arum: "We're open to the Floyd fight, someone can contact us. *I promise to answer the phone this time*"
> -Schaefer: "Fuck Bob Arum"
> -Floyd: "I will never do business with Bob Arum"


Made a few additions.


----------



## Bogotazo

steviebruno said:


> Made a few additions.


Not bad.


----------



## steviebruno

Bogotazo said:


> Not bad.


At the beginning, Floyd wanted the fight and gave in to almost everything. Now he doesn't, and isn't willing to concede anything.

Pac, I believe, has always wanted the fight. He just didn't want to test for steroids when he had bargaining chips.

Arum has never wanted the fight. Never. Until now, that is.

They're all going to hell for blowing this fight.


----------



## tezel8764

Bogotazo said:


> I saw Floyd post that. Pac offered 55-45.


Yeah I'm not sure if this is just a ploy to hype up Mayweathers next fight, or simply Mayweather trolling the fans. :conf


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bald_head_slick said:


> No. I am calling it as I see it.
> 
> They didn't duck "each other". One guy tried to make the fight. One guy turned down reasonable offer after reasonable offer. One guy keeps fighting fighters coming off of big wins. One guy keeps fighting pointless fights. One guy keeps putting out offers to top name fighters and those top name fighters are making the fights. Why? Because those top name fighters actually WANT to fight. One guy never actually wanted to fight.


Still all up on Floyd's nuts I see....


----------



## Bogotazo

steviebruno said:


> At the beginning, Floyd wanted the fight and gave in to almost everything. Now he doesn't, and isn't willing to concede anything.
> 
> Pac, I believe, has always wanted the fight. He just didn't want to test for steroids when he had bargaining chips.
> 
> Arum has never wanted the fight. Never. Until now, that is.
> 
> They're all going to hell for blowing this fight.


That's it in a nutshell.


----------



## Windmiller

Didn't Pac offer up 55-45 during the buildup for the fourth Marquez fight?


----------



## Gunner

bald_head_slick said:


> No. I am calling it as I see it.
> 
> They didn't duck "each other". One guy tried to make the fight. One guy turned down reasonable offer after reasonable offer. One guy keeps fighting fighters coming off of big wins. One guy keeps fighting pointless fights. One guy keeps putting out offers to top name fighters and those top name fighters are making the fights. Why? Because those top name fighters actually WANT to fight. One guy never actually wanted to fight.


They ducked eachother

Nobody tried to make the fight

When one guy would concede and it looked like the fight would be made, the other guy would pull some stupid stunt

It's disgraceful and disgraceful that you are defending it. They were the number 1 and number 2, they fucking have to fight end of point blank. The MINUTE Pac said he was fine with testing, BANG. the fight should have happendd, no matter what the split was, it should have absolutely without a shadow of a doubt happened

And if it couldn't have, then you make sure you do EVERYTHING you can on your side to ensure it does

Floyd didn't do that. He was bitching about the split and has recently said 'pac can have the belt'

Fuck him, Fuck pac, Fuck Bap Arum as far as this fight is concerned, they were all happy to string us along with the promise of it happening and then fight other people instead because they COULD

'talk to my promoter bap arum'

'manny has tim bradley problems'

etc

fuck em


----------



## Gunner

Fuck, them, both :deal


----------



## MadcapMaxie

steviebruno said:


> C'mon breh. Look at your avatar.


:lol: Broner deserves that. Pac doesn't.


----------



## Abraham

Gunner said:


> They ducked eachother
> 
> Nobody tried to make the fight
> 
> When one guy would concede and it looked like the fight would be made, the other guy would pull some stupid stunt
> 
> It's disgraceful and disgraceful that you are defending it. They were the number 1 and number 2, they fucking have to fight end of point blank. The MINUTE Pac said he was fine with testing, BANG. the fight should have happendd, no matter what the split was, it should have absolutely without a shadow of a doubt happened
> 
> And if it couldn't have, then you make sure you do EVERYTHING you can on your side to ensure it does
> 
> Floyd didn't do that. He was bitching about the split and has recently said 'pac can have the belt'
> 
> Fuck him, Fuck pac, Fuck Bap Arum as far as this fight is concerned, they were all happy to string us along with the promise of it happening and then fight other people instead because they COULD
> 
> 'talk to my promoter bap arum'
> 
> 'manny has tim bradley problems'
> 
> etc
> 
> fuck em


Yeah, how anyone can completely blame one side is beyond me. Nobody for either side ever definitively said they wanted the fight. Nobody. Both sides threw up their share of roadblocks, both side made their share of bullshit excuses.


----------



## Sittin Sonny

bald_head_slick said:


> One guy tried to make the fight. One guy turned down reasonable offer after reasonable offer. One guy keeps fighting fighters coming off of big wins. One guy keeps fighting pointless fights. One guy keeps putting out offers to top name fighters and those top name fighters are making the fights. Why? Because those top name fighters actually WANT to fight. One guy never actually wanted to fight.


Neither of these descriptions apply to either fighter.


----------



## Sittin Sonny

Gunner said:


> They ducked eachother
> 
> Nobody tried to make the fight
> 
> When one guy would concede and it looked like the fight would be made, the other guy would pull some stupid stunt
> 
> It's disgraceful and disgraceful that you are defending it.


Agreed.



Ivan Drago said:


> I really wish people would stop talking about these two together, just saddens me that the fight never happened. :cry
> 
> Two ATG's in their prime, universally ranked 1 and 2 P4P, at the same weight, and the fight doesn't get made?
> 
> One of the most embarrassing things to ever happen to the sport for this fight not to get made.


Also agreed.


----------



## El-Terrible

bald_head_slick said:


> No. We have common sense.
> 
> 50/50, 14 day cut off - Pac refuses
> 50/50, USADA testing - Pac LIES and says he accepts but really offers 7 days
> * - Pac needs a cut to heal, but rapidly makes a fight with JMM
> * - Pac is waiting on an outside stadium that has NEVER been built
> $40 million - Pac wants 50/50 PPV split, i.e., refuses, after having multiple crap fights and getting guarantees of <$7 million
> * - Pac now only fights in Macau because taxes are too high and China is where it is at
> * - Pac is now fighting in Vegas, but is now $18 million in debt to the IRS
> 
> Pac, Arum, and Koncz are the three stooges of Boxing. Pac is Curly.


You call someone a Pactard but there is not one negative things you can say about Mayweather's actions in all this. In other words, if someone is negative about Mayweather, they are automatically Pactards. You're a hater for the sake of it...

Answer me this. What is the big issue with a 7 day cutoff and a test after the fight when Mosley's last blood test was 18 days before the Floyd fight. Is Pac going to juice in that window with something that will be out of his blood stream in 24 hours? Is it of benefit?

If Mayweather was so clean why was 50-50 taken off the table as soon as Pacquiao agreed to all testing demands, Pacquiao hadn't lost to Bradley at this point.

If Mayweather is to be believed now that he will never work with Arum, why was he considering it a few years ago when nothing has changed there? He's either ducking now or was ducking all along?

Why is Mayweather constantly taking shots at Pacquiao when there's pressure on him to fight him?

Bob Arum has been a huge factor in all this as well, the stadium bullshit was his way of sticking a finger up - but at that point Mayweather also went from 50-50 to $40m without PPV share. So you can continue portraying Mayweather as the hero in all this, it makes you look like the nuthugger you are but he has been the one with any real power to make that fight happen - you just have to hear all his past interviews on the topic to see he never really was that keen on the fight. The whole cleaning up the sport was his way of defaming Pacquiao - funny how he never demanded before. Funny how he had no problem fighting Mosley and was comfortable getting in the ring with a previous user whose last blood test was 18 days ago...:rolleyes


----------



## MrJotatp4p

El-Terrible said:


> You call someone a Pactard but there is not one negative things you can say about Mayweather's actions in all this. In other words, if someone is negative about Mayweather, they are automatically Pactards. You're a hater for the sake of it...
> 
> Answer me this. What is the big issue with a 7 day cutoff and a test after the fight when Mosley's last blood test was 18 days before the Floyd fight. Is Pac going to juice in that window with something that will be out of his blood stream in 24 hours? Is it of benefit?
> 
> If Mayweather was so clean why was 50-50 taken off the table as soon as Pacquiao agreed to all testing demands, Pacquiao hadn't lost to Bradley at this point.
> 
> If Mayweather is to be believed now that he will never work with Arum, why was he considering it a few years ago when nothing has changed there? He's either ducking now or was ducking all along?
> 
> Why is Mayweather constantly taking shots at Pacquiao when there's pressure on him to fight him?
> 
> Bob Arum has been a huge factor in all this as well, the stadium bullshit was his way of sticking a finger up - but at that point Mayweather also went from 50-50 to $40m without PPV share. So you can continue portraying Mayweather as the hero in all this, it makes you look like the nuthugger you are but he has been the one with any real power to make that fight happen - you just have to hear all his past interviews on the topic to see he never really was that keen on the fight. The whole cleaning up the sport was his way of defaming Pacquiao - funny how he never demanded before. Funny how he had no problem fighting Mosley and was comfortable getting in the ring with a previous user whose last blood test was 18 days ago...:rolleyes


Floyd had no control over when he and Mosley got tested though. That's what random means. Also USADA showed up at Mosleys place the week of the fight on 24/7 as he was loading his bags in the car and Mosley asked the agent what did he need from him. The agent said urine and Moey said okay and that he could only give a little bc he hadn't been drinking anything trying to make weight.

They all have a part tonag in this fight not getting made but blood testing should never have been an issue. So what if Floyd never asked anyone up till then. Tyson and Bowe never asked anyone to do pre fight testing before until Holyfield and Golota.

Also the 40 million dollar offer is a non issue in my book bc that should have never happened bc Shaefer and company tried for weeks to reach Arum and it got so bad that Floyd personally had to call Manny. They all are a bunch of ego driven assholes and should have made this fight I blame all of them with the majority falling on Arum. No way should he had pulled out of the fight the first go around bc Floyd's original request was OSDT which has not cut offs and team PAC agreed to that but later back tracked wanting a cut off. Shit should have happened then. Should have happen in 2012 as well.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

*Floyd Meets A Hybrid Of Pacquiao/Roach*


----------



## dyna

That's just scary


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Lmao!


----------



## rjjfan

Looks like thats about as close to a fight between Mayweather and Pacquaio as it gets.


----------



## Executioner

:lol: he posted it on facebook earlier called him manny roach


----------



## PivotPunch

How cute they got a child :lol:


----------



## Hatesrats

Floyd got jokes... lol


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Executioner said:


> :lol: he posted it on facebook earlier called him manny roach


Haha. That jacked up!


----------



## bjl12

*Floyd Mayweather sends Manny Pacquiao a Christmas Card*

:yep:yep


*Floyd Mayweather* ‏@FloydMayweather23 Dec
This is my Christmas card to the world... Happy Sleepy Holidays zzzzzzzzzzzz pic.twitter.com/ynxAJiJmyS





*23,323*RETWEETS
*10,051*FAVORITES


9:32 AM - 23 Dec 13 · DetailsFlag media

 Collapse

 Reply 
 Retweet 
 Favorite 
 More

​


----------



## bjl12

rjjfan said:


> Looks like thats about as close to a fight between Mayweather and Pacquaio as it gets.


:yep:deal


----------



## ~Cellzki~

i have a strong feeling that this fight is gonna happen. it's not like Floyd to give Manny this kind of attention and publicity...


----------



## bjl12

man the christmas card should've stayed in it's own thread until AFTER xmas...FFS atsch


----------



## Brnxhands

lmao


----------



## bjl12

~Cellzki~ said:


> i have a strong feeling that this fight is gonna happen. it's not like Floyd to give Manny this kind of attention and publicity...


Check out the Christmas card Floyd made of Manny...shit's hilarious


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## dyna

bballchump11 said:


>


:lol:

That's one G comment


----------



## igor_otsky

bjl12 said:


> :yep:yep
> 
> 
> *Floyd Mayweather* ‏@FloydMayweather23 Dec
> 
> View attachment 1351
> 
> 
> :huh
> This is my Christmas card to the world... Happy Sleepy Holidays zzzzzzzzzzzz pic.twitter.com/ynxAJiJmyS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *23,323*RETWEETS
> *10,051*FAVORITES
> 
> 
> 9:32 AM - 23 Dec 13 · DetailsFlag media
> 
> Collapse
> 
> Reply
> Retweet
> Favorite
> More
> 
> ​


----------



## MadcapMaxie

bballchump11 said:


>


Ohhh snap :rofl:rofl:rofl Roach got jokes


----------



## MrJotatp4p

MadcapMaxie said:


> Ohhh snap :rofl:rofl:rofl Roach got jokes


Lmao. I love it. Nothing wrong with having a little fun. All these guys have known each other for decades and the shit is hilarious.


----------



## rjjfan

*Pacquaio Fans Fire Back at Mayweather*

:rofl


----------



## Hook!

piss poor.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

womp womp womp..

this is a battle pactards simply can't win. here's why:

:deadmanny


----------



## bballchump11

oh Lord, who should I call? The IRS or Marquez?


----------



## South-Fla

He needs that money and fast


----------



## FloydPatterson




----------



## Zopilote

bballchump11 said:


> oh Lord, who should I call? The IRS or Marquez?


:rofl:rofl:rofl:deal


----------



## KWilson71

that 2nd one was pretty good,the chicken stuff is played out though.


----------



## sugarshane_24

That's what I find irritating.

Pac himself ain't stooping that low. It's the fans who does all that shit. 

The rest of the decent fans are getting stereotyped because of this.


----------



## Hatesrats

Pactards = Worst fanbase of all-time


----------



## Leftsmash

We already saw these ones back in like 2010 with the whole fried chicken thing and subtle race baiting that went along with it :bart


----------



## GlassJaw

Twitter wars are fucking lame


----------



## Medicine

~Cellzki~ said:


> womp womp womp..
> 
> this is a battle pactards simply can't win. here's why:
> 
> :deadmanny


ehhh...close enough..


----------



## Reppin501

Medicine said:


> ehhh...close enough..


You know you're fucked when this is what you have to come with...


----------



## bjl12

Hatesrats said:


> Pactards = Worst fanbase of all-time


Bold statement but I don't think it's even debatable. They are collectively the stupidest, most stubborn/ignorant/selective, of any group of fans I've ever come across.


----------



## tliang1000

I think is weird how persistent Pacfans are trying to brain wash the public with all this "floyd is ducking" baloney.

1) When Pac demanded a 10million penalty on Floyd going over 147- Floyd said yes. When Floyd said random drug test -pac said no or shamelessly try to fight it. And Floyd gets called a ducker when the fight falls through.

2) Floyd offered Pac 40 million which is the highest payday of Pac's career and Floyd outsold and outperforms pac but yet Floyd gets blamed again when Pac rejects/ducks the offer.

3) Pac resigns with Top Rank when he could fight Floyd on his own terms but choose to sign with bullshit stadium building two faced Arum. Again... they blame Floyd.


----------



## DobyZhee

~Cellzki~ said:


> womp womp womp..
> 
> this is a battle pactards simply can't win. here's why:
> 
> :deadmanny


so why not fight the guy who got knocked out? DUHHHHHH


----------



## DobyZhee

sugarshane_24 said:


> That's what I find irritating.
> 
> Pac himself ain't stooping that low. It's the fans who does all that shit.
> 
> The rest of the decent fans are getting stereotyped because of this.


LOL, who does floyd's facebook and twitter? the same guy who washes floyd's underwear and irons his white T shirt


----------



## DobyZhee

Leftsmash said:


> We already saw these ones back in like 2010 with the whole fried chicken thing and subtle race baiting that went along with it :bart


dumbass, we eat chicken too.

As a matter of fact, there are more fried chicken fast food restaraunts in the Philippines than any KFC in Compton


----------



## uraharakisuke

Well this is atleast as funny as Floyd's recent photoshops that some here lap up.

Which is not very.


----------



## bballchump11

Reppin501 said:


> You know you're fucked when this is what you have to come with...


:lol: so true


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

This shit needs to die...


----------



## Leftsmash

DobyZhee said:


> dumbass, we eat chicken too.
> 
> As a matter of fact, there are more fried chicken fast food restaraunts in the Philippines than any KFC in Compton


Mate I know that, not all of them were but some obviously had some racial undertones.


----------



## DobyZhee

Leftsmash said:


> Mate I know that, not all of them were but some obviously had some racial undertones.


it goes both ways. I dont' wanna hear shit about how black people aren't racist even though that's no excuse for filipinos to be racist.

they're all just computer trolls. nobody does shit in real life. the filipino dudes just sit there all day in the computer cafe playing some kind of warcraft game all day..

black dudes, probably just like me. sittin' around watchin' porn, world star and what not..


----------



## Jonnybravo

uraharakisuke said:


> Well this is atleast as funny as Floyd's recent photoshops that some here lap up.
> 
> Which is not very.


:deal


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Pactards can fuck off. Pacquiao is yet to prove he is even worthy having been daddied by Marquez. Rios aint shit. C+ fighter.


----------



## Leftsmash

DobyZhee said:


> it goes both ways. I dont' wanna hear shit about how black people aren't racist even though that's no excuse for filipinos to be racist.
> 
> they're all just computer trolls. nobody does shit in real life. the filipino dudes just sit there all day in the computer cafe playing some kind of warcraft game all day..
> 
> black dudes, probably just like me. sittin' around watchin' porn, world star and what not..


I didn't say Black people aren't racist at all and yes I'm sure that fits the description of most of the spamming pactard trolls. They were a few that were more willing to engage though on a better level at times.


----------



## DobyZhee

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Pactards can fuck off. Pacquiao is yet to prove he is even worthy having been daddied by Marquez. Rios aint shit. C+ fighter.


No, you can fuck off. Pac's looked great outside round 3 and the knockout

Lol rios was floyd's canelo..


----------



## priyass

*Why hasn't mnny pacquiao responded to floy mayweather?*

In my eyes I see this as the only way the fight can be made. It would take for both fighters to take this issue public making personal and not about business. Floy Mayweather also made remarks towards the newly crowned Marcos Miadana who responded (as he should) in timely fashion. If you want the fight you have to act like it. Even Amir Khan goes out of his way to say that he has the stuff to beat Floy Mayweather, if he can get enough people to believe that he has a chance at getting the fight.
Read More...


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Because it's all just talk. He knows and it and Floyd knows it that's why he wasn't saying anything besides "Drug test" in 2009-2010 but now is saying all kinds of shit.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

DobyZhee said:


> No, you can fuck off. Pac's looked great outside round 3 and the knockout
> 
> Lol rios was floyd's canelo..


And Williams looked good against Martinez till the KO
Montiel looked good against Donaire till the KO

Stop being a fucking retard. Rios was always tailor made for Pac. I wasn't impressed. The only reason I want Mayweather - Pacquiao to be made is to end the promotional war. I don't even give a fuck about the fight. Routine UD win for Mayweather at this stage.


----------



## El-Terrible

Exactly, it wont' change the Mayweather will never fight him. It's because Mayweather is about to name-drop his next opponent and he knows mentioning the name "Pacquiao" keeps his name in the papers...he's a businessman, it's all promotion for his next fight and nothing more


----------



## doylexxx

Floyd wont fight that man ever, he will make up stories about drugs, arum, tests, tv networks, splits etc etc

He just using pacs name to get him attention.

hes a disgrace.


----------



## Chatty

I'm guessing the guy that runs Manny's Twitter account can't be arsed to photoshop or talk trash.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Bc Manny has to talk to his promoter!


----------



## El-Terrible

Fact is Floyd Mayweather is obsessed with Pacquiao. It's been his own personal mission to discredit Pacquiao's achievements as he'll never prove it in the ring. When Pacquiao got KO'd by Marquez Floyd went all quiet, no longer thinking he'd ever be forced to face Pacquiao. Now that Pacquiao is back what does Floyd do? He spends his Xmas thinking up ways to discredit Pacquiao and coming up with new and insurmountable reasons as to why the fight can't happen.

Pacquiao doesn't respond because he's aware what it's all about. All but his hardcore fans can see this...the guy is obsessed, it's just not healthy lol


----------



## Vano-irons

Probably because he isn't a child and doesn't want to make silly photoshops


----------



## MrJotatp4p

People kill me when they ignore facts like the guy above me. Floyd put pen to paper in 09 only for Team PAC to come back to the table and request cut offs etc. 

Also Floyd has his people blowing Arum up for wks in 2012 and when that failed he personally had to call Manny. 

A better question is, why hasn't Manny told Bob Arum to call Shaefer and company and get the fight any way he can. Now I know Floyd and Shaefer want Arum to step aside and are willing to pay him. That doesn't mean Arum can't negotiate a deal that get him paid top dollar as well as Manny. All of them are asses though for not making this fight.


----------



## DobyZhee

Chacal said:


> And Williams looked good against Martinez till the KO
> Montiel looked good against Donaire till the KO
> 
> Stop being a fucking retard. Rios was always tailor made for Pac. I wasn't impressed. The only reason I want Mayweather - Pacquiao to be made is to end the promotional war. I don't even give a fuck about the fight. Routine UD win for Mayweather at this stage.


you will never be impressed with Pac until he faces a mover. Mayweather is still doing this posturing and its nothing. Both fighters are open right now..

make the f'n fight. He can't even knock out pac like Marquez did. shiet...least marquez been in the ring 4 times already.

FLoydettes suddenly knew how to photoshop in 2013...lmao


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

DobyZhee said:


> you will never be impressed with Pac until he faces a mover. Mayweather is still doing this posturing and its nothing. Both fighters are open right now..
> 
> make the f'n fight. He can't even knock out pac like Marquez did. shiet...least marquez been in the ring 4 times already.
> 
> FLoydettes suddenly knew how to photoshop in 2013...lmao


I want to see him fight a good welterweight. What's he done since Margo?

Won a decision against a shot mosley who was coming off a draw and a loss
Won an unfair decision against Marquez
Lost an unfair decision (in a fight closer than most make it out to be) against Bradley
Got KTFO by Marquez
Outboxed a limited, shit Rios who was coming off a loss

I want to see him face a legitimately good opponent. Maybe a Bradley rematch. But I think he'd lose that if I'm being honest.


----------



## DobyZhee

Chacal said:


> I want to see him fight a good welterweight. What's he done since Margo?
> 
> Won a decision against a shot mosley who was coming off a draw and a loss
> Won an unfair decision against Marquez
> Lost an unfair decision (in a fight closer than most make it out to be) against Bradley
> Got KTFO by Marquez
> Outboxed a limited, shit Rios who was coming off a loss
> 
> I want to see him face a legitimately good opponent. Maybe a Bradley rematch. But I think he'd lose that if I'm being honest.


lol, kinda sounds like Donaire's resume..


----------



## Bogotazo

BLAT!


----------



## DobyZhee

he made Rios cry..

nobody does that.

give pac credit..


----------



## Bogotazo

Chacal said:


> I want to see him fight a good welterweight. What's he done since Margo?
> 
> Won a decision against a shot mosley who was coming off a draw and a loss
> Won an unfair decision against Marquez
> Lost an unfair decision (in a fight closer than most make it out to be) against Bradley
> Got KTFO by Marquez
> Outboxed a limited, shit Rios who was coming off a loss
> 
> I want to see him face a legitimately good opponent. Maybe a Bradley rematch. But I think he'd lose that if I'm being honest.


Bradley is one of the better wins on his resume and he won it competitive but clear in a lazy performance. He's the kind of guy certain people said Manny couldn't handle, sticks and moves and also fights on the inside. A rematch with Bradley is perfect for Pac right now, to see where he stands. Pac has questions looming over his head but still has it, Bradley has a bone to pick and is looking very disciplined.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

DobyZhee said:


> lol, kinda sounds like Donaire's resume..


Donaire KTFO Montiel to climb into p4p ranks, won every round against a solid fighter in Narvaez, dominated Vazquez Jr, won a clear decision against Mathebula, breaking his jaw in the process, KO'd the number 1 guy in the division in Nishioka then power housed through Arce in a fight that granted shouldn't have been made. I'm not sure what kind of point you're trying to make here...


----------



## DobyZhee

Chacal said:


> Donaire KTFO Montiel to climb into p4p ranks, won every round against a solid fighter in Narvaez, dominated Vazquez Jr, won a clear decision against Mathebula, breaking his jaw in the process, KO'd the number 1 guy in the division in Nishioka then power housed through Arce in a fight that granted shouldn't have been made. I'm not sure what kind of point you're trying to make here...


trying to make the point that Pac would have gone through Floyd's resume the same..

at 147


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Bogotazo said:


> Bradley is one of the better wins on his resume and he won it competitive but clear in a lazy performance. He's the kind of guy certain people said Manny couldn't handle, sticks and moves and also fights on the inside. A rematch with Bradley is perfect for Pac right now, to see where he stands. Pac has questions looming over his head but still has it, Bradley has a bone to pick and is looking very disciplined.


I thought the fight was much closer than the HBO commentary made it out. Thought it was actually conceivable that it could be scored to bradley if you gave him all the close rounds, but pac deserved the decision yes. I felt htere were a lot of rounds where pac did nothing for the first 2:30 of the round.

Bradley wins a competitive decision in a rematch imo.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

DobyZhee said:


> trying to make the point that Pac would have gone through Floyd's resume the same..
> 
> at 147


What the fuck does that have to do with Donaire?

I wouldn't actually mind seeing Pac vs Guerrero.

How do you think Pac would do against Alvarez?


----------



## Bogotazo

Chacal said:


> I thought the fight was much closer than the HBO commentary made it out. Thought it was actually conceivable that it could be scored to bradley if you gave him all the close rounds, but pac deserved the decision yes. I felt htere were a lot of rounds where pac did nothing for the first 2:30 of the round.
> 
> Bradley wins a competitive decision in a rematch imo.


The HBO commentary was biased but I think giving the fight to Bradley is another extreme, there are no 7 rounds you can give to Bradley in my mind. Even 6 would be far too generous. Pac spent the early parts of many rounds doing nothing, but they were rounds in which Bradley did almost nothing himself as well.

I think Pac beats him again. Good fight.


----------



## DobyZhee

chacal.. i been up all night.

I woiuld like to say, FUCK you, Fuck your boy Chacal, Fuck Gamboa, Fuck Ricky Martin, Fuck Jose Canseco, FUCK Gloria Estefan, 

fuck you all to hell...

until Donaire is at 100 percent

and until Pac whoops dat Mayweather's ass.

LOL at Floyd's posse learning photoshop in 2013


----------



## DobyZhee

Chacal said:


> What the fuck does that have to do with Donaire?
> 
> I wouldn't actually mind seeing Pac vs Guerrero.
> 
> How do you think Pac would do against Alvarez?


i'm fukin' tired but I think Canelo would go all dirty on Pac which is good..

It would be a bloody fight and I don't see either one of them knocking each other down.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

DobyZhee said:


> chacal.. i been up all night.
> 
> I woiuld like to say, FUCK you, Fuck your boy Chacal, Fuck Gamboa, Fuck Ricky Martin, Fuck Jose Canseco, FUCK Gloria Estefan,
> 
> fuck you all to hell...
> 
> until Donaire is at 100 percent
> 
> and until Pac whoops dat Mayweather's ass.
> 
> LOL at Floyd's posse learning photoshop in 2013


You do realise I'm not Cuban? I'm a Rigondeaux fan, I used to like Gamboa but think he's going to amount to nothing, not sure what the relevance to ricky martin is since he's puerto rican and I don't really know anything about hte others you listen apart from their being cuban.

You bringing up Donaire and all this jazz is just showing your race related pro-pinoy agenda. Regardless though, Rigo beats Donaire every time.

I'm not even a big mayweather fan. I don't consider myself a fan of any particular fighter other than Rigo because it tends to cause bias and agenda in predictions which often leaves room for error and makes you predict wrongly.


----------



## Dazl1212

Maybe his keyboard is broken like yours?


----------



## Macho_Grande

Bogotazo said:


> Both camps bear blame. Bob, Richard, Manny, and Floyd. This is the timeline as I remember it.
> 
> -Floyd: 14 days
> -Pac: Nah, scared of needles, bad for sparring. 24 days.
> -Floyd: Nah
> -Pac: Alright, we'll do 14.
> -Floyd: Nah, all the way to the fight.
> -Pac: 7 days? 4? 3?
> -Floyd: Nah. None.
> -Floyd: On vacation for over a year.
> -Pac: OK, I'll agree to all those testing demands; fights Margarito and Mosley (Floyd still on vacation)
> -Bob: I'll give Floyd a date by which he can contact us. I'll do a public press conference he can call me at. (Floyd doesn't call)
> -Schaefer: Pff, Floyd doesn't negotiate on anyone's time but his own, Fuck Arum.
> -Floyd: (a year and change later) Tweets: fight me, I rented out the MGM Grand. Fights Ortiz. "Pacquiao you're next!" "I never said that!"
> -Arum: Pac's cut needs to heal, stadium, Dubai investors, how about right before you go to jail?
> -Floyd: Calls Pac-"No more 50-50; You get 40 million dollars, No PPV; you have something after boxing, I don't"
> -Pac: "No PPV is unreasonable, 55-45 in your favor"
> -Floyd: "Nah"
> -Pac fights Bradley, Floyd fights Cotto
> -Floyd: "Pacquiao got Marquez and Bradley problems before he fights me", "He just walkin through fighters? Mosley can't knock Cotto down, but he can? I care about my health"
> -Floyd beats Guerrero, Pac gets knocked out by JMM, Floyd beats Canelo, "He'll stay in his lane, I'll stay in mine."
> -Pac beats Rios
> -Arum: "We're open to the Floyd fight, someone can contact us"
> -Schaefer: "Fuck Bob Arum"
> -Floyd: "I will never do business with Bob Arum"


What a Pactard.

Floyd publicly called out Pacquiao on Twitter to fight him on May 5th... Arum came out with a load of bullshit excuses about building a stadium & Manny needing 6 months break for his cut to heal.

If I remember rightly, Arum & Co were very vocal about fighting Mayweather when they thought he was going to prison.... As soon as the judge gave him an extension they stared backtracking.


----------



## PaulieMc




----------



## Bogotazo

Macho_Grande said:


> What a Pactard.


Fuck off, him getting stopped was the best moment of my life as a boxing fan.



Macho_Grande said:


> Floyd publicly called out Pacquiao on Twitter to fight him on May 5th... Arum came out with a load of bullshit excuses about building a stadium & Manny needing 6 months break for his cut to heal.


Didn't I write that? Do you have a seeing problem?



Macho_Grande said:


> If I remember rightly, Arum & Co were very vocal about fighting Mayweather when they thought he was going to prison.... As soon as the judge gave him an extension they stared backtracking.


Didn't I also write that?


----------



## KLion22

Floyd don't want it and never wanted it. That rant about his health coming first said it all. He bared his truest feelings. You never hear Pac talking about his health when talking about a possible fight with Floyd. Now, if they fought, I think Floyd wins, possibly by schooling but Pac is inside Floyd's head mentally. He has reservations and hesitations about getting in the ring with him. And you can't have those type of thoughts as a fighter and Floyd knows it. Pac has made an impression on Floyd mentally after witnessing his great run from 2008-10. 

Why do you think ATGs like Holyfield, Hagler, Tyson and Holmes all think Floyd ducked Pac? Because they realize Pac is cut from the same cloth as them and Floyd is not.


----------



## Macho_Grande

@Bogotazo

Your TL is all wrong, which is why I thought you was a tard.... @steviebruno pulled you as well


----------



## FloydPatterson

PaulieMc said:


>


this is gold, but


----------



## Bogotazo

Macho_Grande said:


> @Bogotazo
> 
> Your TL is all wrong, which is why I thought you was a tard.... @steviebruno pulled you as well


He just added onto it. You were mentioning things I included right there in the write up. Floyd's May offer, the stadium excuse, the healing cut excuse, the right-before-you-go-to-jail excuse.

I'm just tired of being called a Pactard for no reason by those who think you have to ridicule and shit on Pacquiao in order to be "objective". Not about that life.

And I wish people stopped cheapening JMM's win by using it as ammunition on Floyd's part. Floyd did not step in that ring and KO Pacquiao, JMM did, and it was a great victory, not some cartoonish fluke on Manny's part which merits ridicule.


----------



## Macho_Grande

KLion22 said:


> Floyd don't want it and never wanted it. That rant about his health coming first said it all. He bared his truest feelings. You never hear Pac talking about his health when talking about a possible fight with Floyd. Now, if they fought, I think Floyd wins, possibly by schooling but Pac is inside Floyd's head mentally. He has reservations and hesitations about getting in the ring with him. And you can't have those type of thoughts as a fighter and Floyd knows it. Pac has made an impression on Floyd mentally after witnessing his great run from 2008-10.
> 
> Why do you think ATGs like Holyfield, Hagler, Tyson and Holmes all think Floyd ducked Pac? Because they realize Pac is cut from the same cloth as them and Floyd is not.


Perhaps manny should have agreed to the random testing rom day one.... We would have had a fight if he did


----------



## KLion22

Macho_Grande said:


> Perhaps manny should have agreed to the random testing rom day one.... We would have had a fight if he did


Total BS. I bet you a million bucks had Pac agreed to the tests, Floyd would've thought of another excuse. When the fight was first juicy in 2009, Pac was the P4P #1 and he was on par with Floyd as a cash cow. You don't just dictate terms to a guy like Pac. You have to give some. And eventually, Pac agreed to up to 14 days (or was it 7 days?) prior to the fight, which is more than enough time to catch for PEDs. But what happened when he agreed to the tests? Silence on Floyd's camp.


----------



## Macho_Grande

KLion22 said:


> Total BS. I bet you a million bucks had Pac agreed to the tests, Floyd would've thought of another excuse. When the fight was first juicy in 2009, Pac was the P4P #1 and he was on par with Floyd as a cash cow. You don't just dictate terms to a guy like Pac. You have to give some. And eventually, Pac agreed to up to 14 days (or was it 7 days?) prior to the fight, which is more than enough time to catch for PEDs. But what happened when he agreed to the tests? Silence on Floyd's camp.


Hahaha. What a joke.

I know you Pactards find this difficult to comprehend, but everything had been agreed, the only reason the fight didn't happen was because of Pacquiao's reluctance to take a drug test.

That's undeniable fact, everything else is just conjecture.


----------



## KLion22

If Floyd never fight's Pac, his legacy will forever be tarnished. I know some of the Floyd fans will deny this but it's simply the truth. Ask any objective boxing fan and most will say it was Floyd who didn't want it than the other way around. To be forever thought of as the guy who avoided the greatest rival of your era because you were afraid is not the type of legacy you want to leave. Sure, his ATG standings in terms of skills is up there with anyone in history but when you look at the complete picture, you have a tarnished legacy. 

And I think most fans will also agree that if Floyd fought Pac in 2014, most people will accept this fight as valid even though it didn't happen when both were in their primes. Pac still has enough in the tank to qualify this as a legit win. No, it won't be close to taming Pac in 2009-2010, but it would still be a huge win.


----------



## Macho_Grande

@KLion22 - So you're giving Manny a total pass for refusing to take a drug test?? Which incidentally he is happy to accept now.

It's fucking laughable


----------



## KLion22

Macho_Grande said:


> @KLion22 - So you're giving Manny a total pass for refusing to take a drug test?? Which incidentally he is happy to accept now.
> 
> It's fucking laughable


What happened when Pac agreed with 7/14 day cut off? Floyd went silent again. It's called negotiations. One party can't just accuse the other of cheating and expect them to happily agree to all of the terms dictated to them. Especially when you consider the fact that Pac was P4P#1 at the time and on par with Floyd as a cash cow. That's not how you conduct business. You have to give some to get some. And that's what Pac did. Floyd wanted testing leading up to the day of the fight and the Pac camp was willing to meet them somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Macho_Grande

KLion22 said:


> What happened when Pac agreed with 7/14 day cut off? Floyd went silent again. It's called negotiations. One party can't just accuse the other of cheating and expect them to happily agree to all of the terms dictated to them. Especially when you consider the fact that Pac was P4P#1 at the time and on par with Floyd as a cash cow. That's not how you conduct business. You have to give some to get some. And that's what Pac did. Floyd wanted testing leading up to the day of the fight and the Pac camp was willing to meet them somewhere in the middle.


Mayweather wanted random testing... Random means he might have been tested on the day off the day of the fight... Floyd never demanded fight night testing, and he also never demanded anything of Pacquiao that he wasn't willing to do himself.


----------



## KLion22

Macho_Grande said:


> Mayweather wanted random testing... Random means he might have been tested on the day off the day of the fight... Floyd never demanded fight night testing, and he also never demanded anything of Pacquiao that he wasn't willing to do himself.


I'm aware of that.


----------



## PaulieMc

Mayweather clearly wants nothing to do with Pacquaio and never has. I find that strange because most, including me, think he'd beat Manny comprehensively if they were to ever fight. Floyd must be proper insecure about the fight because he's threw up roadblocks and bullshit excuses one after another. 

- First it was the random drug-testing. Pacquaio eventually agreed to that and Floyd went quiet.

- Then it was the money-split, he offered Pacquiao $40m flat when Manny is worth more than that and ludicrously demanded to keep all the PPV revenue for himself.

- Then it was "Pacquiao's lost to Marquez and Bradley, he don't deserve it." Pacquaio beat Bradley and everyone knows it and the Marquez KO was just one of those things. Manny bounced back with a very good performance against Rios.

- Now it's all this shit about Bob Arum and not wanting to do business with Top Rank.

Mayweather is a ducker, plain and simple. This fight could have been made years ago when it really should have been but wasn't and still hasn't today because Mayweather acting like a douche-bag. I can't understand it either because beating Pacquiao would be a career-defining and legacy-sealing win for him. Instead he appears just content to fight the Robert Guerreros and Amir Khans of this world. Sure, he makes obscene amounts of money anyway so he could fight a tramp and still make huge bank but if he wants to run around calling himself the best ever then he has to take a step outside the box. Mayweather will never be the best of all time because of his unwillingness to take that step.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

KLion22 said:


> What happened when Pac agreed with 7/14 day cut off? Floyd went silent again. It's called negotiations. One party can't just accuse the other of cheating and expect them to happily agree to all of the terms dictated to them. Especially when you consider the fact that Pac was P4P#1 at the time and on par with Floyd as a cash cow. That's not how you conduct business. You have to give some to get some. And that's what Pac did. Floyd wanted testing leading up to the day of the fight and the Pac camp was willing to meet them somewhere in the middle.


You do know Floyd's original request was Osdt? He offered that from the start and Team PAC agreed to that and Floyd signed. Team PAC came back and asked for cut offs only to turn down a reasonable offer. After turning that down Floyd went back to his original offer which was no cut offs so PAC couldn't agree to 14 or 7 bc that options was no longer available. So for you to say had PAC agreed, Floyd would have just requested something else holds no weight bc Floyd signed when he was giving word that Team PAC agreed.


----------



## steviebruno

KLion22 said:


> If Floyd never fight's Pac, his legacy will forever be tarnished.


If they never fight, Floyd is going to be regarded as the best fighter of his era. All of his contemporaries and most other legends regard him as such. He will remembered as being reluctant to step into the ring with a dangerous, yet inferior rival. History will be much kinder to Mayweather.

Manny Pacquiao is the one that needed this fight to secure himself as the best. Historically speaking, he's going to find himself closer to the category of JMM now.


----------



## KLion22

steviebruno said:


> If they never fight, Floyd is going to be regarded as the best fighter of his era. All of his contemporaries and most other legends regard him as such. He will remembered as being reluctant to step into the ring with a dangerous, yet inferior rival. History will be much kinder to Mayweather.
> 
> Manny Pacquiao is the one that needed this fight to secure himself as the best. Historically speaking, he's going to find himself closer to the category of JMM now.


Nice try but no. Pac established himself much before he moved up in weight with his wins over ATGs in Barrera, Morales and JMM. All of that stuff he did from 2008 on is just icing on the cake.

Ask any objective fan and they will say that Floyd needs Pac more than the other way around in terms of further securing their legacies. No, i'm not talking about business or money because Floyd has obviously come out on top in that department. I'm talking about legacies. Legacy is not just about objectivity but subjectivity. I.e. perceptions and opinions and the opinion of most boxing fans is that Floyd ducked Pac. History will NOT judge that lightly.

Floyd's already a legend, no doubt. But if he wants to put that icing on the cake and erase any doubt about his legacy, he needs Pac on his resume.


----------



## steviebruno

KLion22 said:


> Nice try but no. Pac established himself much before he moved up in weight with his wins over ATGs in Barrera, Morales and JMM. All of that stuff he did from 2008 on is just icing on the cake.
> 
> Ask any objective fan and they will say that Floyd needs Pac more than the other way around in terms of further securing their legacies. No, i'm not talking about business or money because Floyd has obviously come out on top in that department. I'm talking about legacies. Legacy is not just about objectivity but subjectivity. I.e. perceptions and opinions and the opinion of most boxing fans is that Floyd ducked Pac. History will NOT judge that lightly.
> 
> Floyd's already a legend, no doubt. But if he wants to put that icing on the cake and erase any doubt about his legacy, he needs Pac on his resume.


You're wrong, of course. Floyd will go down as the better fighter. You'd at least have an argument if Pac wasn't being beaten and then ko'd by a 39 y/o llightweight. And with Arum, he's destined to not even step into the ring with most of the current elite fighters near his weight class, while Mayweather continues to pile on the victories.


----------



## Bogotazo

Hook! said:


> piss poor.


:rofl


----------



## HyperUppercut

DobyZhee said:


> he made Rios cry..
> 
> nobody does that.
> 
> give pac credit..


Bitch. Please.


----------



## Medicine

Pactards don't even really exist anymore... Flomos pretty much claim everyone is a Pactard who are fans of sluggers(unless it's Kirkland of course).

If you like Golovkin...your a Pactard.., Like Froch ...your a pactard... like Mattysse...you a total pactard with pacs dick and balls in your mouth.


----------



## Medicine

By the way...What shit insult name was "pac" tard anyway?? does Pac rhyme with Re?... I mean shit the insult of Flomo shits all over "Pac.......tard".... You should think of a much more creative name to call these imaginary fans... just sayin.


----------



## Hook!

Bogotazo said:


> :rofl


it is hahahhaha


----------



## Bogotazo

Hook! said:


> it is hahahhaha


It is a piss poor reality, yes.


----------



## Hook!

Bogotazo said:


> It is a piss poor reality, yes.


yeah man supposedly being scared of needles cost the highest grossing fight of all time
that is piss poor


----------



## Bogotazo

Hook! said:


> yeah man supposedly being scared of needles cost the highest grossing fight of all time
> that is piss poor


Not sure I'd call Pac a needle, he's a stocky fella.

Hoooooo

(we need to save this for the chat ffs)


----------



## Hook!

Bogotazo said:


> Not sure I'd call Pac a needle, he's a stocky fella.
> 
> Hoooooo
> 
> (we need to save this for the chat ffs)


loooool
too stocky for a needle i'd say m8


----------



## Atlanta

bballchump11 said:


> oh Lord, who should I call? The IRS or Marquez?












She coming for his ass, wonder if she has:


----------



## KLion22

steviebruno said:


> You're wrong, of course. Floyd will go down as the better fighter. You'd at least have an argument if Pac wasn't being beaten and then ko'd by a 39 y/o llightweight. And with Arum, he's destined to not even step into the ring with most of the current elite fighters near his weight class, while Mayweather continues to pile on the victories.


I never said Pac would be rated higher but only that Floyd needs Pac on his resume more than the other way around. Why do I say this? Simple. Most people view Floyd as the more skilled fighter of the two so naturally, people expect him to be rated higher. But skills mean nothing without proving it against the top competition and Pac would do wonders for Floyd's resume. Most view Pac as an ATG but also as someone who was flawed. Someone who was reckless at times while Floyd was precise and calculating.

Pac does have wins over ATGs in Barrera, JMM and Morales to go along with his great run from 2008 - 2010. Floyd has a bunch of good wins and a few great ones but it could sorely use Pac's name on his resume. Also, the perception that he ducked Pac would be shattered and put to bed. Also, the argument of which fighter was the best of this era would be put to bed. Floyd can silence so many critics and questions if he fights Pac and wins. Heck, even if he fights Pac and loses in a tough fight, I think his overall legacy would be elevated from the perspective that he was willing to take on the challenge. People respect fighters who are willing to risk to obtain something.


----------



## priyass

*Bob arum confirms floy mayweather not in the picture for pacquiao's next fight*

Bob Arum says that Mayweather Jr. is not one of the names he is looking at for Manny Pacquiao's next fight on April 12th. Arum says that the two names that he's looking at to match against Manny Pacquiao are Tim Bradley or Juan Manuel Marquez.
For fans hoping to see a Pacquiao-Mayweather fight in April or May, you'll have to be satisfied with either a Pacquiao-Bradley rematch or a Pacquiao-Marquez rematch. Either way, we're talking retreat opponents for Manny Pacquiao.
"There is nothing with Floyd Maywether," Arum said to the Manila Bulletin.

*Read More...*


----------



## dodong

floyd is scared.


----------



## Chatty

Well as much as Bob can talk shite I guess they can't be arsed with the media merry go round this time. We all know it would never happen unless Pacquaio leaves Arum so why put up the pretense. Bradley or Marquez would both do just fine and are the right opponents considering the promotion divide and who TR have to match with.

Personally I would like:

Pacquaio v Bradley 
Marquez v Provodnikov 

Both for May/June area and the winners facing off in Sept/Oct/Nov/Dec sometime. I think Manny, Juan and Tim's contract are up then so the winner could well fight Floyd in May 2015 and would have certainly earned it by winning whichever two fights.


----------



## Bogotazo

Not ready anyway. Go for Bradley. Pac-Bradley 2. Let's do it.


----------



## oibighead

Pac needs to show he is back after a fair few sub par performances anyway


----------



## igor_otsky

Medicine said:


> Pactards don't even really exist anymore... Flomos pretty much claim everyone is a Pactard who are fans of sluggers(unless it's Kirkland of course).
> 
> If you like Golovkin...your a Pactard.., Like Froch ...your a pactard... like Mattysse...you a total pactard with pacs dick and balls in your mouth.


I fucking lol'd

so true.


----------



## megavolt

Reppin501 said:


> You know you're fucked when this is what you have to come with...


:lol:


----------



## bald_head_slick

Gunner said:


> They ducked eachother
> 
> Nobody tried to make the fight
> 
> When one guy would concede and it looked like the fight would be made, the other guy would pull some stupid stunt
> 
> It's disgraceful and disgraceful that you are defending it. They were the number 1 and number 2, they fucking have to fight end of point blank. The MINUTE Pac said he was fine with testing, BANG. the fight should have happendd, no matter what the split was, it should have absolutely without a shadow of a doubt happened
> 
> And if it couldn't have, then you make sure you do EVERYTHING you can on your side to ensure it does
> 
> Floyd didn't do that. He was bitching about the split and has recently said 'pac can have the belt'
> 
> Fuck him, Fuck pac, Fuck Bap Arum as far as this fight is concerned, they were all happy to string us along with the promise of it happening and then fight other people instead because they COULD
> 
> 'talk to my promoter bap arum'
> 
> 'manny has tim bradley problems'
> 
> etc
> 
> fuck em


No, they didn't duck each other.

Mayweather bent over backwards giving 50% on EVERYTHING to make the fight. He even gave 50% on the testing cut off. Pac then proceeded to run his career into the shitter with boring fights, boring opponents, ultra-low gates/revenues, and finally getting KTFO.

First of all, there was never a reason for Mayweather to concede. Pac never earned as much per fight gate or purse. Mayweather bent over backwards and Pac ran.

I am not defending anything. If you "want" to fight prime Mike Tyson, Sugar Ray Leonard, or Oscar De La Hoya, you are NOT going to be in the damned driver seat. It is disgraceful that you are sitting here feigning stupidity of this FACT of negotiation. Pac always was the B side in this fight.

Every fight that is made people bitch about the split stupid ass. This is PRIZE fighting. That is why Pac whined over single digit points when he fought ODLH. You think Boxers are doing this for the fun of it?

Manny does have TB problems. Tim beat him and Pac didn't rematch him. Now Pac has JMM problems too. Does Matthysse have Garcia problems? Does Alexander have Porter problems? Does the HW division have Klitschko problems?

What kind of weird logic are you using?


----------



## bald_head_slick

El-Terrible said:


> You call someone a Pactard but there is not one negative things you can say about Mayweather's actions in all this. In other words, if someone is negative about Mayweather, they are automatically Pactards. You're a hater for the sake of it... Answer me this. What is the big issue with a 7 day cutoff and a test after the fight when Mosley's last blood test was 18 days before the Floyd fight. Is Pac going to juice in that window with something that will be out of his blood stream in 24 hours? Is it of benefit? If Mayweather was so clean why was 50-50 taken off the table as soon as Pacquiao agreed to all testing demands, Pacquiao hadn't lost to Bradley at this point. If Mayweather is to be believed now that he will never work with Arum, why was he considering it a few years ago when nothing has changed there? He's either ducking now or was ducking all along? Why is Mayweather constantly taking shots at Pacquiao when there's pressure on him to fight him? Bob Arum has been a huge factor in all this as well, the stadium bullshit was his way of sticking a finger up - but at that point Mayweather also went from 50-50 to $40m without PPV share. So you can continue portraying Mayweather as the hero in all this, it makes you look like the nuthugger you are but he has been the one with any real power to make that fight happen - you just have to hear all his past interviews on the topic to see he never really was that keen on the fight. The whole cleaning up the sport was his way of defaming Pacquiao - funny how he never demanded before. Funny how he had no problem fighting Mosley and was comfortable getting in the ring with a previous user whose last blood test was 18 days ago...:rolleyes


 The stuff you say in here is so sad. So... so... sad.


----------



## bald_head_slick

KLion22 said:


> Total BS. I bet you a million bucks had Pac agreed to the tests, Floyd would've thought of another excuse. When the fight was first juicy in 2009, Pac was the P4P #1 and he was on par with Floyd as a cash cow. You don't just dictate terms to a guy like Pac. You have to give some. And eventually, Pac agreed to up to 14 days (or was it 7 days?) prior to the fight, which is more than enough time to catch for PEDs. But what happened when he agreed to the tests? Silence on Floyd's camp.


So you are SPECULATING that Mayweather wouldn't honor an offer he made publicly? Mayweather gave in on 50/50 even though Pac in NO WAY deserved 50/50 according to the numbers. Pac balked.

Now you are showing your ignorance of the events. Pac agreed to a 30 day cut off. Mayweather said 0. Pac was BUSTED on 24 7 for Hatton giving blood at 28 days. Mayweather AGAIN said 50/50 and offered a 14 day cut off. Pac balked.

Pac NEVER agreed to the tests or the 14 day cut off. Why is it Mayweather never had problems with any other fighter?

You are still trusting Arum. The same guy who "handled" Manny's US taxes. Good luck with that. :yep


----------



## bald_head_slick

Pactards stay losing. :lol:


----------



## bald_head_slick

Medicine said:


> Pactards don't even really exist anymore... Flomos pretty much claim everyone is a Pactard who are fans of sluggers(unless it's Kirkland of course).
> 
> If you like Golovkin...your a Pactard.., Like Froch ...your a pactard... like Mattysse...you a total pactard with pacs dick and balls in your mouth.


This is the type of delusion Pactards live in. :-(

Liking sluggers is worlds apart from saying they can win fights that they obviously can't. When you give crap Boxing analysis... You are just most likely a Pactard as well.

Pactard.


----------



## bald_head_slick

Why is there even a discussion about facing the man who just lost to the man who beat you?

The world knows Pac doesn't want any of FMJ or any other legit WW. :lol:


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Not really surprised. At least we can put all the bullshit to rest and worry about what actually will happen.


----------



## Medicine

bald_head_slick said:


> This is the type of delusion Pactards live in. :-(
> 
> Liking sluggers is worlds apart from saying they can win fights that they obviously can't. When you give crap Boxing analysis... You are just most likely a Pactard as well.
> 
> Pactard.


Well everyone who said Maidana would be beat Broner was told by every Flomo that they don't know shit about boxing....In this sport anything can happen, fuck your boxing analysis.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

*Mayweather throwing the WBC belt away, is it a duck?*






So is this really a duck?

But also to note, Bob Arum has already said that Pac's next fight won't be Mayweather.


----------



## igor_otsky




----------



## oibighead

No, he is being realistic. Its best to steer clear of Arum when doing business. He will try to screw you one way or another.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Floyd only picks opponents he's guaranteed to beat. Of course it's a duck.


----------



## oibighead

MadcapMaxie said:


> Floyd only picks opponents he's guaranteed to beat. Of course it's a duck.


:lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Is there a fuck off option? Don't want to see a single Mayweather-Pacquiao thread.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

oibighead said:


> :lol:


Adding on to your point, Arum wouldn't allow Mayweather to dictate things like weight like in his last fight getting a guy who walks around at 180 to 150.


----------



## oibighead

MadcapMaxie said:


> Adding on to your point, Arum wouldn't allow Mayweather to dictate things like weight like in his last fight getting a guy who walks around at 180 to 150.


http://www.boxingscene.com/saul-alvarez-ill-drop-150-floyd-mayweather-jr--46563 - Alvarez said 150 was cool, Mayweather fought him at 152

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...rsue-145-pound-catch-weight-in-pacquiao-fight

They wanted cotto at 143 & Margo at 150?

:conf


----------



## MadcapMaxie

oibighead said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/saul-alvarez-ill-drop-150-floyd-mayweather-jr--46563 - Alvarez said 150 was cool, Mayweather fought him at 152
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...rsue-145-pound-catch-weight-in-pacquiao-fight
> 
> They wanted cotto at 143 & Margo at 150?
> 
> :conf


Lol Jhonny Gonzalez wrote the first one apparently. Also of course Canelo said yes to 150 for that money he'd say yes to 120. Your second article proves my point.


----------



## doylexxx

oibighead said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/saul-alvarez-ill-drop-150-floyd-mayweather-jr--46563 - Alvarez said 150 was cool, Mayweather fought him at 152
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...rsue-145-pound-catch-weight-in-pacquiao-fight
> 
> They wanted cotto at 143 & Margo at 150?
> 
> :conf


Floyd himself said that this catchweight stuff weakens a man, he was very clear about that.

This win over alvarez means nothing at all.

He shuld not have a 154 title


----------



## doylexxx

"'I'll drop to 150 for Floyd Mayweather.' That's what you said, Canelo. We set you up! His team was a dumb team. But guess what? We're the smart ones! We build 'em up, put 'em on the undercard. Build him up, make him into something he's really not, and just beat him. He don't think I know he's been wearing that plastic. He been wearing that plastic for the last two days. He ain't eat no food in two days. I'm eating some pizza tonight."


----------



## FloydPatterson

MadcapMaxie said:


> Lol Jhonny Gonzalez wrote the first one apparently. Also of course Canelo said yes to 150 for that money he'd say yes to 120. Your second article proves my point.


Canelo didn't even say yes to 147, what makes you think he would agree to 120....


----------



## doylexxx

“I would never want to put a fighter in a position where he’s not comfortable. I want a guy when he’s at his best. If he’s at his best at 154 and he’s strong and he’s solid, then that’s the fight we’re fighting at. I walk around at 150, but at the end of the day – skills pay the bills…. Give me the guys where they are comfortable at their weight so there are no excuses.” – Floyd Mayweather Jr

“I look at Miguel Cotto as an undefeated fighter because he faced Pacquiao, but Pacquiao caught him at a catch weight. He wasn’t the best Miguel Cotto. He was drained. He wasn’t hydrated.”
-Floyd Mayweather Jr


----------



## Luf

if he vacates rather than face pacman of course it's a duck.


----------



## GolovkinIsScum

Luf said:


> if he vacates rather than face pacman of course it's a duck.


Pactard


----------



## Luf

GolovkinIsScum said:


> Pactard


:lol: I can't remember the last time I wanted Pac to win a fight :lol:


----------



## quincy k

MadcapMaxie said:


> Adding on to your point, Arum wouldn't allow Mayweather to dictate things like weight like in his last fight getting a guy who walks around at 180 to 150.


canelo performed no different at 152 than 154 and showed no signs of gassing

he actually threw 525 against floyd and 400 against trout

with his limitations canelo should be, and probably soon enough, be fighting 147.


----------



## Uncle Rico

Let's be real, guys like Mayweather and Pac are bigger than the belts. They don't need to hold one to challenge or duck one another. They're the one and two of the sport.


----------



## fists of fury

Well on the face of it, it does look that way. Voted yes.


----------



## Uncle Rico

Repeat post


----------



## church11

this has nothing to do with pacquiao and everything to do with bob arum


----------



## oibighead

MadcapMaxie said:


> Lol Jhonny Gonzalez wrote the first one apparently. Also of course Canelo said yes to 150 for that money he'd say yes to 120. Your second article proves my point.





doylexxx said:


> Floyd himself said that this catchweight stuff weakens a man, he was very clear about that.
> 
> This win over alvarez means nothing at all.
> 
> He shuld not have a 154 title


Leonard, Chavez and Hearns all had fights at catchweights :conf


----------



## Wallet

MadcapMaxie said:


> Lol Jhonny Gonzalez wrote the first one apparently.


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?5447-RIP-Jhonny-Gonzalez-(BoxingScene-Reporter)


----------



## dyna

oibighead said:


> Leonard, Chavez and Hearns all had fights at catchweights :conf


Don't forgot Bob Fitzsimmons, the original p4p fighter won his lhw crown at a 170 pound catchweight.


----------



## igor_otsky

oibighead said:


> Leonard, Chavez and Hearns all had fights at catchweights :conf


pfft lmao

I remember years ago that these same posters bash the guy who got ktfo in 6 saying that catchweights are scum of the earth, blah blah fucking blah. some double fucking standards ain't we oi?


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

oibighead said:


> Leonard, Chavez and Hearns all had fights at catchweights :conf


The point is when Pac did it, retards like you were discrediting his win.... Then Floyd does it then it's all fine and dandy. Point is stop being such a ****** and let a man, who doesn't even know you exist, dictate your views you fucking **** bitch. And no I'm not a Pactard, I just hate the hypocrisy of Flomos that's all.


----------



## oibighead

dyna said:


> Don't forgot Bob Fitzsimmons, the original p4p fighter won his lhw crown at a 170 pound catchweight.


Fitzsimmons was a bit before my time lol so ill take your word for it. Wouldnt surprise me.



igor_otsky said:


> pfft lmao
> 
> I remember years ago that these same posters bash the guy who got ktfo in 6 saying that catchweights are scum of the earth, blah blah fucking blah. some double fucking standards ain't we oi?


At the end of the day both sides have to agree to the catchweight. The fighter has the final say, and in my opinion if after 2 months of training cant lose an extra 1-2 lbs they are in the wrong weight class.



Bjj_Boxer said:


> The point is when Pac did it, retards like you were discrediting his win.... Then Floyd does it then it's all fine and dandy. Point is stop being such a ****** and let a man, who doesn't even know you exist, dictate your views you fucking **** bitch. And no I'm not a Pactard, I just hate the hypocrisy of Flomos that's all.


Ive always rated Cotto as one of Pacs best ever wins. On ESB I could wind up the pactards about it, but it was never more than that. Cotto was a excellent win for both Pac and Floyd.

The Margarito catchweight was a joke, not because of the weight but because of the circumstance surrounding it. No one can debate that.


----------



## priyass

*Espinoza: Manny pacquiao vs. Floy mayweather fight not likely to happen until pacquiao changes promo*

For a big mega fight between Pacquiao and Mayweather Jr. to happen, Manny Pacquiao may need to change promoter, says Showtime President of Sports Stephen Espinoza. Under the current situation, Espinoza doesn't see the Pacquiao-Mayweather fight taking place with Pacquiao being promoted by Bob Arum of Top Rank. If Pacquiao wants the fight with Floyd, or have the chance for the fight to take place, he's going to need to not automatically re-sign with Arum when his contract is up with Top Rank in 2014.
Asking Manny Pacquiao to not re-sign with Top Rank might be expecting too much from the Filipino, because he's been loyal to Bob Arum and Top Rank all these years, and it's hard to see him turning his back on them just because he could arguably make a ton of money against the likes of Floyd Mayweather Jr, Saul Alvarez, Amir Khan, Broner and Danny Garcia.
"Floyd will fight Manny Pacquiao anytime, anywhere," Espinoza said to the Telegraph. "Unfortunately, there is a promotional conflicts which are the issue. I'd like to be optimistic but there is a lot of politics involved. A lot of history to resolve. Unfortunately, until Manny Pacquiao changes his promotional representation, I'm not optimistic that it can happen."
Read More...


----------



## elterrible

"Asking Manny Pacquiao to not re-sign with Top Rank might be expecting too much from the Filipino, because he’s been loyal to Bob Arum and Top Rank all these years, and it’s hard to see him turning his back on them just because he could arguably make a ton of money against the likes of Floyd Mayweather Jr, Saul Alvarez, Amir Khan, Broner and Danny Garcia."


In other news, VisionQuest finds $56 million in PPV revenue discrepancies. 


Manny is either an idiot or Arum has dirt on him and hes being blackmailed.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

quincy k said:


> canelo performed no different at 152 than 154 and showed no signs of gassing
> 
> he actually threw 525 against floyd and 400 against trout
> 
> with his limitations canelo should be, and probably soon enough, be fighting 147.


No signs of gassing? Did you see the fight?


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Wallet said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?5447-RIP-Jhonny-Gonzalez-(BoxingScene-Reporter)


Damn. RIP.


----------



## quincy k

doylexxx said:


> "'I'll drop to 150 for Floyd Mayweather.' That's what you said, Canelo. We set you up! His team was a dumb team. But guess what? We're the smart ones! We build 'em up, put 'em on the undercard. Build him up, make him into something he's really not, and just beat him. He don't think I know he's been wearing that plastic. He been wearing that plastic for the last two days. He ain't eat no food in two days. I'm eating some pizza tonight."


canelo weighed 153 for rhodes, gomez and trout and, to his credit, never once used the weight as an excuse for his mayweather loss as everyone knows that was not the reason he looked so bad.

and his team(gbp) is very smart.

they took a 5'7" jmw without one punch power who needs to set to punch, cinder blocks for feet and suspect cardio to go along with his low workrate, and made many clueless people believe that he was the next superstar in boxing.

if canelo cant make 147 he has four more fights left before hes as irrelevant as vanes martisyon


----------



## bald_head_slick

Medicine said:


> Well everyone who said Maidana would be beat Broner was told by every Flomo that they don't know shit about boxing....In this sport anything can happen, fuck your boxing analysis.


This is nonsense. I am a fan of FMJ. I was pretty sure Broner would get his butt kicked.

What a weak ass closing sentence. You sound like a woman. "Well it could!"

I will tell you what would never happen? Manny beating Mayweather! :lol:


----------



## sugarshane_24

*I'll leave this shit here, make of it what you will*

http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/532516/20140102/manny-pacquiao-floyd-mayweather.htm#.UsTqX5Lw2So

Boxing News: Floyd Mayweather Jr., Manny Pacquiao Agree to Mega-Fight in 2014, Source Says

I don't know where they picked this shit up.


----------



## rjjfan

Sorry but I...


----------



## bjl12

Shit like this has been posted before. I suppose it could be possible, as Floyd mocked those three guys via Twitter. My money's still on Maidana though


----------



## Bogotazo

Pac-Bradley in April and then Floyd in September would be pretty damn cool. I suspect it's not likely true but we'll see. I wouldn't be surprised if secret negotiations have been kept under wraps for a few weeks.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Bogotazo said:


> Pac-Bradley in April and then Floyd in September would be pretty damn cool. I suspect it's not likely true but we'll see. I wouldn't be surprised if secret negotiations have been kept under wraps for a few weeks.


and to think there are rumors that pac will meet with floyd on his own terms, without arum. let's keep our fingers crossed.

pac bradley in april, floyd-khan/maidana in may

then boom, super september.


----------



## Kurushi

Can't see it happening in 2014. I think Pac needs to build up a little more momentum and I think Floyd will want to take this fight as his penultimate or final one. Wouldn't be surprised if there's been some secret talks going on though. I'm still stoked for this fight but any enthusiasm I've lost for it has simply been redistributed to imagining other TR/GBP match ups. If the fight does happen it will be great for boxing fans for a multitude of reasons.


----------



## Lunny

bjl12 said:


> Shit like this has been posted before.


1000000000000 times over the past 5 years. I stopped listening to all the rumours and politics a couple of years ago. Either make the fight or don't, most people are past caring.


----------



## freelaw

Irrelevant at this point. I'll probably watch it but not going to pay two cents for it, don't even care to see it live. Honestly I would be multiple times more thrilled to see SNV coming out of retirement and fighting Wlad or some shit like that, guess that might be somewhat telling


----------



## Abraham

Bogotazo said:


> Pac-Bradley in April and then Floyd in September would be pretty damn cool. I suspect it's not likely true but we'll see. I wouldn't be surprised if secret negotiations have been kept under wraps for a few weeks.


You seriously think there is a chance in hell "secret negotiations" have been kept under wraps for a few weeks? There is no fucking way, dude. I understand your being optimistic, but FAR more evidence points towards this being complete bullshit than it having and semblance of truth.


----------



## sugarshane_24

sugarshane_24 said:


> http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/532516/20140102/manny-pacquiao-floyd-mayweather.htm#.UsTqX5Lw2So
> 
> Boxing News: Floyd Mayweather Jr., Manny Pacquiao Agree to Mega-Fight in 2014, Source Says
> 
> I don't know where they picked this shit up.


Okay guys, I guess this shots that rumor down:

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/sports/01/02/14/koncz-denies-pacquiao-floyd-fight-done-deal

we're back to square one.


----------



## PivotPunch

I don't believe anything until they stand in the ring together


----------



## bjl12

Once there's a press conference, then we can start getting into it. But flimsy reports with "anonymous" sources is shit


----------



## Bogotazo

Abraham said:


> You seriously think there is a chance in hell "secret negotiations" have been kept under wraps for a few weeks? There is no fucking way, dude. I understand your being optimistic, but FAR more evidence points towards this being complete bullshit than it having and semblance of truth.


Of course it's more likely to not be true, but there are little things that point to it being a possibility. Floyd has called Manny personally before to negotiate. Manny knows he's about to retire and Floyd needs opponents for his contract. Floyd just released a picture of him punching Manny along with the other two of Amir Khan and Marcos Maidana. Manny has yet to pick an opponent, as has Floyd, both seem to be taking their time a bit. I just wouldn't be shocked to learn they were having some sort of negotiations with or without the promoters' blessings.


----------



## PivotPunch

The Pacquiao vs Mayweather rumors ar ejust like the Fedor to the UFC rumors too good to be true and most likely it's never going to happen


----------



## Bogotazo

Alright here's the plan. If Pac beats Bradley in style, we organize to boycott both of their PPV fights until they fight each other. We contact media outlets and let them know the movement has begun. All we have to do is make a little noise, threaten the cash pot, and things may start moving. Seriously, we hold the cards in our hands. Even a whiff of news of a boycott with any semblance of legitimacy and the promoters will get absolutely SHOOK.


----------



## El-Terrible

Agreed, it's a shame the media are too scared to really begin such a call to boycott their fights. But guys, in all seriousness - any of you who thinks Pacquiao being a free agent means the fight will happen are delusional. Arum was involved in previous negotiations, if his presence was such a showstopper they would never have gone as far as talking about cutoff dates and purse splits.

It's another bogus excuse from the guy too scared to put that 0 on the line against his biggest rival - there will always be another excuse waiting


----------



## MrJotatp4p

El-Terrible said:


> Agreed, it's a shame the media are too scared to really begin such a call to boycott their fights. But guys, in all seriousness - any of you who thinks Pacquiao being a free agent means the fight will happen are delusional. Arum was involved in previous negotiations, if his presence was such a showstopper they would never have gone as far as talking about cutoff dates and purse splits.
> 
> It's another bogus excuse from the guy too scared to put that 0 on the line against his biggest rival - there will always be another excuse waiting


And Arum is the one who pulled out of the fight all while blaming Floyd the entire time and getting caught in lies about what actually happen only to be called on it by the mediator. Also don't forget Floyd is the one who told Shaefer to call Arum in 2012 to make the fight for May 5th. Shaefer blew Arums phone up with no response so Floyd had to personally call Manny. Floyd has been more willing to take action and steps in making the fight more than Arum an Manny to be real!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

*Pacquaio Needs To Get Rid Of Bob Arum For Floyd Fight - Pacquiao's Lawyer*

http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-adviser-bob-arum-free-manny-floyd--73368



> By Edward Chaykovsky
> 
> Franklin 'Jeng' Gacal, a legal adviser to eight division world champion Manny Pacquiao, is urging promoter Bob Arum of Top Rank to free the Filipino star from his promotional contract - so that Pacquiao can move forward and face Floyd Mayweather Jr. in what is certainly the biggest fight in boxing.
> 
> In several recent interviews, Mayweather stated that he refused to make any fight with Pacquiao as long as Arum was involved. Pacquiao's contract with Top Rank expires at the end of the year.
> 
> Arum will attempt to resign Pacquiao at the end of the year, but Gacal would rather see the veteran promoter let his superstar go, so Pacquiao could secure the fight he's wanted for several years.
> 
> "History is waiting and Bob should free Manny. That would be Bob's greatest contribution to boxing history," Gacal said in an exclusive interview with Edwin Espejo of the Asian Correspondent. "[If] that is Floyd's condition and if Manny agrees - and it looks like Manny will agree to fight Floyd, the only way is not to renew his contract with Bob Arum's Top Rank. Manny should be a freelancer for the fight to happen."
> 
> The other option, said Gacal, is for Arum and Top Rank to get paid a step-aside fee in order for Pacquiao and Mayweather to fight.
> 
> "Floyd could agree to Manny hiring Bob on a contractual basis with a fixed fee," Gacal explained.
> 
> Pacquiao is set to return to the ring on April 12th at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas, while Mayweather is set to return to the same venue on May 3rd.


renewing that contract for bop's protection to duck Floyd is biting emmanuel in the AZZ now that he's in dire need of cash


----------



## bballchump11

Bob is in his damn 80's. He doesn't need anymore money. Just let Pacquiao go and let the fight happen


----------



## Blanco

bballchump11 said:


> Bob is in his damn 80's. He doesn't need anymore money. Just let Pacquiao go and let the fight happen


You do realize Bob ain't the only top head at Top Rank right? you have others like Lee Samuels, Todd DeBeof, Bruce Trampler who are all younger than Arum and who have a lot in stake with Pacquiao on their stable.


----------



## Hook!

bballchump11 said:


> Bob is in his damn 80's. He doesn't need anymore money. Just let Pacquiao go and let the fight happen


that'd be niceeee


----------



## Bogotazo

Pac should look to get free for that bout and Bob should let him, but it's a stupid fucking demand.


----------



## bballchump11

Blanco said:


> You do realize Bob ain't the only top head at Top Rank right? you have others like Lee Samuels, Todd DeBeof, Bruce Trampler who are all younger than Arum and who have a lot in stake with Pacquiao on their stable.


Top Rank existed before Manny Pacquiao. They'll be fine. Most people didn't think he'd even last this long anyways fighting 


Hook! said:


> that'd be niceeee


Very nice


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> Pac should look to get free for that bout and Bob should let him, but it's a stupid fucking demand.


emmanuel has recently made a statement that a Floyd fight will be unable to happen until his tr contract is no more

Timmeh gon get in emmanuel's AZZ though:sad5


----------



## Blanco

Bogotazo said:


> Pac should look to get free for that bout and Bob should let him, *but it's a stupid fucking demand.*


 It is, and why should Pac go to GBP and fight Floyd when he would know they wouldn't have his best interests at heart?.....at least under Top Rank he has that form of protection of having a promotion behind him if by a miracle a Floyd/Pac fight can happen.


----------



## Bogotazo

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> emmanuel has recently made a statement that a Floyd fight will be unable to happen until his tr contract is no more
> 
> Timmeh gon get in emmanuel's AZZ though:sad5


That fight needs to happen. Still rolling with Manny but it will be tougher the second time around unless Pac activates beast mode.



Blanco said:


> It is, and why should Pac go to GBP and fight Floyd when he would know they wouldn't have his best interests at heart?.....at least under Top Rank he has that form of protection of having a promotion behind him if by a miracle a Floyd/Pac fight can happen.


It's simply unheard of for a fight of this magnitude.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

why doesn't emmanuel just go free agent

it worked for the bald headed Rican guy


----------



## Blanco

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> why doesn't emmanuel just go free agent
> 
> it worked for the bald headed Rican guy


Cause that bald headed Rican guy doesn't have the funny friction between himself and GBP the way that big headed Pinoy guy does with GBP.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Blanco said:


> Cause that bald headed Rican guy doesn't have the funny friction between himself and GBP the way that big headed Pinoy guy does with GBP.


don't see why they wouldn't use emmanuel as a pump and dump if he was free agent

It's obvious he can't be trusted. We're all aware of that incident a few years ago where he signed a contract with Oscar then bitched out.


----------



## Blanco

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> don't see why they wouldn't use emmanuel as a pump and dump if he was free agent
> 
> It's obvious he can't be trusted. We're all aware of that incident a few years ago where he signed a contract with Oscar then bitched out.


Yeah so you basically are repeating my observation that there is tension between Pac and GBP cause of him not going through with the contract he had with them.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Blanco said:


> Yeah so you basically are repeating my observation that there is tension between Pac and GBP cause of him not going through with the contract he had with them.


I guess so. I wouldn't want to sign someone who doesn't even honor their contracts. Using them as a pump and dump, which would require free agent status, is good enough


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Not just Floyd buta shit load of other fighters as well. Manny could get the likes of Garcia, Ortiz, Guerrero, Maidana, Broner, Matthysse, which all could be major PPV fights for Manny generating 10 of millions for him to ride out on.

The problem with Manny is that he is ignorant of business and the fact that he is a brand. He lets Arum throw out a few Tol Rank names to choose from. Ok, so a Mayweather fight can't be made. What's stopping Manny from telling Arum to look into getting Victor Ortiz or Maidana? Maybe even Guerrero. Guerrero was on video talking shit about how he had Manny out on his feet in sparring and how Roach had to stop it. 

Manny could tell Bob to get him those guys, have Todd handle the negotiations and it would be some fresh blood in there for April and even November for Manny. Instead he is fighting rematches constantly.


----------



## Atlanta

His lawyer is worried about the Mayweather fight? His ass should be trying to find out where's Manny's money and why the fuck did Bop not pay the taxes.


----------



## ATrillionaire

Bogotazo said:


> Pac should look to get free for that bout and Bob should let him, *but it's a stupid fucking demand*.


It has nothing to do with Pac though. Floyd won't work with Arum (and vice versa). Doesn't matter if the fight in question is against Pac, Timmy, or Jessie Vargas. When Floyd starts seeking out opponents, then he may want to watch his demands. But if they're begging to fight him, he can set the stipulation.


----------



## Bogotazo

ATrillionaire said:


> It has nothing to do with Pac though. Floyd won't work with Arum (and vice versa). Doesn't matter if the fight in question is against Pac, Timmy, or Jessie Vargas. When Floyd starts seeking out opponents, then he may want to watch his demands. But if they're begging to fight him, he can set the stipulation.


It's simply a stupid stipulation. It does matter that it is Pac because of the magnitude of the fight, and the fact that it was never a stipulation before. All of a sudden.


----------



## doylexxx

So all the other roadblocks were lies HAHAHAHAH

You mayweather fans are being played by this fraud.

He u turns on all he says

drug test, purse now the promotor- catchweights , pac your next, health first


the best is that video when hes crying in a light voice

cccooommonn on mannnn


----------



## doylexxx

bballchump11 said:


> Bob is in his damn 80's. He doesn't need anymore money. Just let Pacquiao go and let the fight happen


Let pac go ?

You're an idiot, I am sure Pac is well pleased being such a money maker thanks to arums promoting which he has provedn time and again for over 40 damn years

Pacs real problem is spending millions on elections and homes in many countries!

Stop pretending like you have one tiny notion of these guys business dealings because you dont.

You have no idea. None.


----------



## doylexxx

Blanco said:


> It is, and why should Pac go to GBP and fight Floyd when he would know they wouldn't have his best interests at heart?.....at least under Top Rank he has that form of protection of having a promotion behind him if by a miracle a Floyd/Pac fight can happen.


The problem is Floyd, you need to realise that your hero is a coward.

Pac went through top ranks best then golden boys best.

He fought barerra twice JMM when with golden boy also, he fought the golden boy Oscar himself and destroyed Diaz and Hatton.

Floyd was in that stable and made all kinds of reasons NOT to fight.

Now we have a new reason. How can you believe him after all he has said then reversed on ?

So was he lying all along about tests and the like or is he lying now ?


----------



## steviebruno

Bogotazo said:


> It's simply a stupid stipulation. It does matter that it is Pac because of the magnitude of the fight, and the fact that it was never a stipulation before. All of a sudden.


It's all of a sudden because Arum screwed them over and raked them over the coals, even to the point of ignoring their phone calls. They tried to work with Arum and walked away embarrased.

So you have a promoter who spent the early part of his career telling him what he wasn't worth. Then you become the biggest star in boxing and the now ex-promoter is still going out of his way to degrade you.

If you don't believe ego is at play here -on both sides- you are debating from a position of ignorance.


----------



## Bogotazo

steviebruno said:


> It's all of a sudden because Arum screwed them over and raked them over the coals, even to the point of ignoring their phone calls. They tried to work with Arum and walked away embarrased.


I get that Arum completely muddled negotiations, but I think demanding a fighter cede a career-long promotional contract/relationship and be represented by a company that likely doesn't have your best interests at heart is a bit unreasonable. Pac seems open to it once his contract is up though, so hopefully it all works out. Assuming Pac can beat Bradley in style.


----------



## steviebruno

Bogotazo said:


> I get that Arum completely muddled negotiations, but I think demanding a fighter cede a career-long promotional contract/relationship and be represented by a company that likely doesn't have your best interests at heart is a bit unreasonable. Pac seems open to it once his contract is up though, so hopefully it all works out. Assuming Pac can beat Bradley in style.


So you have a promoter who spent the early part of his career telling him what he wasn't worth. Then you become the biggest star in boxing and the now ex-promoter is still going out of his way to degrade you.

If you don't believe ego is at play here -on both sides- you are debating from a position of ignorance.

Pac never had to leave Arum for the fight to happen. Arum could have just stepped aside for one fight and Pac could have demanded it, with the stipulation that he would give part of his purse to Arum.


----------



## Bogotazo

steviebruno said:


> So you have a promoter who spent the early part of his career telling him what he wasn't worth. Then you become the biggest star in boxing and the now ex-promoter is still going out of his way to degrade you.
> 
> *If you don't believe ego is at play here -on both sides- you are debating from a position of ignorance.*
> 
> Pac never had to leave Arum for the fight to happen. Arum could have just stepped aside for one fight and Pac could have demanded it, with the stipulation that he would give part of his purse to Arum.


Of course I do, that's the most frustrating part.


----------



## steviebruno

Even if Pac chooses to go back with Arum, there should still be a window where he can do the Mayweather fight before signing back with Top Rank. It's the last chance for us to see it, but I don't think we will. Manny isn't smart enough to pull it off.

Manny owes Arum tens of millions of dollars, when it should really be the other way around. He doesn't say "talk to my promoter" because he's afraid. He says it because he really is clueless.


----------



## Carpe Diem

steviebruno said:


> It's all of a sudden because Arum screwed them over and raked them over the coals, even to the point of ignoring their phone calls. They tried to work with Arum and walked away embarrased.
> 
> So you have a promoter who spent the early part of his career telling him what he wasn't worth. Then you become the biggest star in boxing and the now ex-promoter is still going out of his way to degrade you.
> 
> If you don't believe ego is at play here -on both sides- you are debating from a position of ignorance.


Great post..


----------



## Takamura

Bogotazo said:


> It's simply a stupid stipulation. It does matter that it is Pac because of the magnitude of the fight, and the fact that it was never a stipulation before. All of a sudden.


Not true, when was the last time Floyd fought a TR guy?

Cotto left n got the Floyd fight

Floyd and arum got beef over that 8mil he robbed from him and Arum is still but-hurt about Floyd leaving.

Same with arum and Oscar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo

Takamura said:


> Not true, when was the last time Floyd fought a TR guy?
> 
> Cotto left n got the Floyd fight
> 
> Floyd and arum got beef over that 8mil he robbed from him and Arum is still but-hurt about Floyd leaving.
> 
> Same with arum and Oscar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Staying strictly within GB for opponents is not the same as potentially compromising a historic fight and demanding the opponent exclude his promoter. Whatevs tho.


----------



## Takamura

Bogotazo said:


> Staying strictly within GB for opponents is not the same as potentially compromising a historic fight and demanding the opponent exclude his promoter. Whatevs tho.


We'll IIRC Hatton wasn't GB but he wasn't TR.

I get you tho. It's an Annoying stipulation but I personally wouldn't fuck with arum either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo

Takamura said:


> We'll IIRC Hatton wasn't GB but he wasn't TR.
> 
> I get you tho. It's an Annoying stipulation but I personally wouldn't fuck with arum either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least Pac is willing to try it when the contract expires, that's what it sounds like.


----------



## Takamura

Bogotazo said:


> At least Pac is willing to try it when the contract expires, that's what it sounds like.


Yeah man. Hopefully PAC and Timmy fight again and the winner leaves TR for a Floyd fight.

He'll the loser too hahahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11

doylexxx said:


> Let pac go ?
> 
> You're an idiot, I am sure Pac is well pleased being such a money maker thanks to arums promoting which he has provedn time and again for over 40 damn years
> 
> Pacs real problem is spending millions on elections and homes in many countries!
> 
> Stop pretending like you have one tiny notion of these guys business dealings because you dont.
> 
> You have no idea. None.


how about you fuck off and worry about Emmanuel Steward's nose :hi:


----------



## poorface

I love the idea that Mayweather not working with Arum is suddenly unacceptable, but Arum doing everything in his power to squeeze Golden Boy and Haymon out of the fight, be it by suggesting Floyd "go solo," feigning confusion about who represents Floyd, working exclusively with one of the many BS investment groups he mentioned over the last 4 years, or declaring the fight easily made if Mayweather signed with far less powerful promoters in King and 50 Cent was completely legitimate.


----------



## ATrillionaire

poorface said:


> I love the idea that Mayweather not working with Arum is suddenly unacceptable, but Arum doing everything in his power to squeeze Golden Boy and Haymon out of the fight, be it by suggesting Floyd "go solo," feigning confusion about who represents Floyd, working exclusively with one of the many BS investment groups he mentioned over the last 4 years, or declaring the fight easily made if Mayweather signed with far less powerful promoters in King and 50 Cent was completely legitimate.


:deal


----------



## doylexxx

bballchump11 said:


> how about you fuck off and worry about Emmanuel Steward's nose :hi:


That was a fake ass nose bro, but I dont joke about it anymore.

Wish he and his fake nose was still here man.


----------



## bballchump11

doylexxx said:


> That was a fake ass nose bro, but I dont joke about it anymore.
> 
> Wish he and his fake nose was still here man.


yeah I was just mentioning in another thread how I wish he was still with us :-(


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

*Mayweather Verbally Humiliates emmanuel and bop*

Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=73422#ixzz2pl5xyiIG
This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.

Mayweather also dug some salt in the wound, reminding Pacquiao about their infamous 2012 phone call - where Pacquiao turned down a $40 million dollar offer, and told Mayweather that he wanted a 50-50 split.

"So this guy's got all these problems and he wants Floyd Mayweather to solve them for him, huh? He's got 68 million problems and he wants me to solve them. First he didn't need me; now he needs me. He's willing to do anything now after his career done took a major setback. First he wanted 50/50; now he's like, "Floyd, give me anything. Throw an old, desperate dog a bone." This man got 68 million problems. Now he wants Floyd Mayweather to solve his problems when he was just saying he's on the same level as me," Mayweather told Ben Thompson of Fighthype.com.

Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=73426#ixzz2pl66NGrP
This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.

Some of the comments, apparently, Mayweather never forgot - especially some of the barbs Arum threw in his direction for turning down a fight with Antonio Margarito.

"I don't have a good relationship with him. Why does he want to do business with a coward? When I left, he said something about I was scared of Antonio Margarito and all this, right? Where's he at now and where am I at? They claimed [Jos eLuis] Castillo won the fight; where's he at now and where am I at? We can keep going on and on. All I gotta say is where are they at now, and where am I at? It's so crazy; I be looking at fighters like Pacquiao. I know Rob Arum gonna eat, Michael Koncz gonna eat; all of them are on a percentage basis. Guess what! Michael Kon...What's his name? Michael Con-Artist? Michael Con-Artist wouldn't be my manager if I was in the boxing game," Mayweather said in an interview with Ben Thompson of Fighthype.com.

"What's so crazy is a long time ago, Pacquiao should have got with Al Haymon and we would've got his career together. But sometimes, they don't listen. A hard head makes a soft ass. When I gave him the opportunity to fight me, he didn't take it, and then, he was sleeping on that MGM canvas. I don't know how that feels, but he can take it every which way, if he feels more comfortable laying on his face or on his back. In life, it's about moving forward."


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

This fight would have brought out a cruel Floyd


----------



## Bogotazo

Floyd sounds incredibly butthurt. It's like he's waited for this moment to put Pacquiao on blast.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Void sounds like a guy who wants to get back at his ex. It's funny how Void always have an excuse not to fight Pac............Void said take blood test, no wait take more blood test, no wait cut off your arm, no wait take urine test, no wait beat Bradley, no wait fight Broner, no wait. no wait.. We are sick of waiting Void... we are sick of your lies and your slander................Void should just go dig up Sugar Ray Robinson and beat up Robinson's corpse and than he can say he have a KO1 fantasy win over the greatest...................most of Void's fans will eat it up and proclaim that Void kayoed Robinson......


----------



## El-Terrible

MrJotatp4p said:


> And Arum is the one who pulled out of the fight all while blaming Floyd the entire time and getting caught in lies about what actually happen only to be called on it by the mediator. Also don't forget Floyd is the one who told Shaefer to call Arum in 2012 to make the fight for May 5th. Shaefer blew Arums phone up with no response so Floyd had to personally call Manny. Floyd has been more willing to take action and steps in making the fight more than Arum an Manny to be real!


This was the May 5th fight where he offered a flat fee with no PPV? Come on dude, don't believe that. Mayweather knew that offer would get turned down. During the RBT he allegedly agreed 50-50. Once all agreed, he removes 50-50 and offers flat fee with no share of PPV in what was guaranteed to be the biggest PPV event of all time.

Had Floyd reasonably negotiated a share of PPV, even slightly in his favour then I'd be blaming Pacquiao. But the fact it's Pac means that PPV event is huge and therefore thr 40m flat fee is essentially a slap in the face.

So please stop with that. Bob Arum and Floyd are as bad as each other in not making this fight happen. At the time Pacquiao was right to not accept the flat fee, it was a joke offer in the grand scheme of things

The fact is Floyd doesn't WANT the fight. He'll take the fight only if the deal means he dictates 100% and the offer is too ridiculous for him to turn down but he doesn't WANT the fight in the true sense, he's happy not to risk that 0 against Pacquiao of all people - this is so obvious, how any FLoyd fan can tell me he actually really wants to fight Pacquiao is delluded. Arum has also not wanted the fight as he makes more seeing Pacquiao fight Top Rank guys with less chance of him losing...Pacquiao is only one who wants the fight but he's too dumb or too unwilling to force Arum's hand, he's clearly too much of a pushover if his tax troubles tell us anything...and that's it in a nutshell, any other version of events blaming ONLY Arum or ONLY Floyd is garbage, but they are both to blame big time


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Manny is at fault too. Sitting back like a retard while his promoter played games but hey it's Floyd's fault that Manny sat back and did nothing while Arum refused phone calls and even played games in the media for weeks. Got so bad that Floyd had to call Manny personally which wouldn't have happened had Arum done his job or had Manny took charge.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

You say Floyd doesn't want the fight but the facts say different. Floyd is the one who told Shaefer to call Arum and make the fight for May 5th 2012. Shaefer not only called Arum several times but Shaefer also contacted the mediator to call Arum as well so that they could negotiate in good faith. Remember this went on for weeks. For weeks Arum talked about stadiums and freezing GBP out and how Joe Jackson and his company Falcon Hawk would promoe the fight along with Top Rank. All of this was going on while Shaefer was still calling. Finally Floyd personally called Manny and his dumb ass turned down 40 million right off the top instead of using that as a starting point. Floyd himself said that they never got a chance to talk about PPV. Manny has to take but as much blame as the rest if not more.


----------



## Kurushi

Getting bored of Floyd when it comes to this subject to be honest. If you don't want the fight then shut the fuck up about it. If you do want the fight then try to start negotiations again. What does it matter what any prospective opponents are going to spend their money on? I know that getting a fight with Floyd is a so called 'lottery ticket' but, fuck, I've never seen anything like this in boxing. Manny is clearly deep under Mayweather's skin and for all Mayweather's "vicious blows" on Manny it's clear Manny isn't particularly affected in anywhere near the same way. Of course, this old horse gets beaten every time Mayweather is close to announcing a new opponent so I should expect it. Manny is always good publicity for Mayweather even if the fight never happens.


----------



## El-Terrible

MrJotatp4p said:


> You say Floyd doesn't want the fight but the facts say different. Floyd is the one who told Shaefer to call Arum and make the fight for May 5th 2012. Shaefer not only called Arum several times but Shaefer also contacted the mediator to call Arum as well so that they could negotiate in good faith. Remember this went on for weeks. For weeks Arum talked about stadiums and freezing GBP out and how Joe Jackson and his company Falcon Hawk would promoe the fight along with Top Rank. All of this was going on while Shaefer was still calling. Finally Floyd personally called Manny and his dumb ass turned down 40 million right off the top instead of using that as a starting point. Floyd himself said that they never got a chance to talk about PPV. Manny has to take but as much blame as the rest if not more.


Agree with what guy said about Manny being to blame because of his pushover nature, no doubt. But as a fighter I really think he'll fight anyone whose put in front of him. His promoter clearly has too much control and he has surrounded himself with an awful team - Floyd is right about that though for him to join Mayweather promotions is laughable

To the above, the facts do not say different. Floyd has had all the power to make this fight happen. Once all RBT demands had been met (and let's face it, all that was a farce to discredit Pacquiao) if he really wanted it he would have kept 50-50 on the table as he had PREVIOUSLY agreed. Pacquiao had not lost at that point so it's not like his marketability had been affected.

I'm sorry, but the facts say very different. Floyd did not WANT the fight - he would only consider it once the fight became impossible to turn down. There's a BIG difference - in other words he won't willingly risk that 0 against Pacquiao, a guy he is clearly very insecure about.

I mean, I can't believe the constant trash talking he's been doing recently. The guy is obsessed and everything he utters seems to be another excuse. Now he won't deal with Arum though a couple of years back Arum was in the thick of it but it was ok back then. Pac is 1-2 in his last few fights. Pac isn't big enough PPV. He doesn't want Marquez leftovers. He's not going to solve Pac's tax problems...I mean these are all disguised excuses for NOT taking the fight, and all the above he came up with in the last two weeks! How can ANYONE say he wants the fight?!?!? :yep


----------



## El-Terrible

Kurushi said:


> Getting bored of Floyd when it comes to this subject to be honest. If you don't want the fight then shut the fuck up about it. If you do want the fight then try to start negotiations again. What does it matter what any prospective opponents are going to spend their money on? I know that getting a fight with Floyd is a so called 'lottery ticket' but, fuck, I've never seen anything like this in boxing. Manny is clearly deep under Mayweather's skin and for all Mayweather's "vicious blows" on Manny it's clear Manny isn't particularly affected in anywhere near the same way. Of course, this old horse gets beaten every time Mayweather is close to announcing a new opponent so I should expect it. Manny is always good publicity for Mayweather even if the fight never happens.


This! Great post - clearly if it bothers him so much why not get in the ring and put the ghost to rest - instead he does all his fighting from Twitter and FightHype. He's like a kid! He could now walk into that fight with a 60-40 deal - he got $40m for Canelo? He can almost certainly double that by fighting the has-been Pacquiao - and yet instead he does nothing but come up with more excuses...he's become a laughing stock in the last month, just when I was starting to think he had grown up


----------



## MrJotatp4p

El-Terrible said:


> Agree with what guy said about Manny being to blame because of his pushover nature, no doubt. But as a fighter I really think he'll fight anyone whose put in front of him. His promoter clearly has too much control and he has surrounded himself with an awful team - Floyd is right about that though for him to join Mayweather promotions is laughable
> 
> To the above, the facts do not say different. Floyd has had all the power to make this fight happen. Once all RBT demands had been met (and let's face it, all that was a farce to discredit Pacquiao) if he really wanted it he would have kept 50-50 on the table as he had PREVIOUSLY agreed. Pacquiao had not lost at that point so it's not like his marketability had been affected.
> 
> I'm sorry, but the facts say very different. Floyd did not WANT the fight - he would only consider it once the fight became impossible to turn down. There's a BIG difference - in other words he won't willingly risk that 0 against Pacquiao, a guy he is clearly very insecure about.
> 
> I mean, I can't believe the constant trash talking he's been doing recently. The guy is obsessed and everything he utters seems to be another excuse. Now he won't deal with Arum though a couple of years back Arum was in the thick of it but it was ok back then. Pac is 1-2 in his last few fights. Pac isn't big enough PPV. He doesn't want Marquez leftovers. He's not going to solve Pac's tax problems...I mean these are all disguised excuses for NOT taking the fight, and all the above he came up with in the last two weeks! How can ANYONE say he wants the fight?!?!? :yep


So you think Floyd should have kept the 50/50 deal on the table that Manny walked from? No that isn't how things work in negotiations. Manny walked away over something that he had agreed on at first. Once again there is one fact that you fail to admit. Floyd had Shaefer call Arum to negotiate! Shaefer did several times. That went on for weeks. Clearly Floyd wanted the fight. As for Floyd talking shit about Manny now is laughable bc he is just make fun of him and they all know the fight isn't happening. Bottom line to keep us from going back and forth, they are all to blame for this farce. Including Manny who doesn't even know how to use an offer as a starting point.


----------



## PBFred

El-Terrible said:


> This! Great post - clearly if it bothers him so much why not get in the ring and put the ghost to rest - instead he does all his fighting from Twitter and FightHype. He's like a kid! He could now walk into that fight with a 60-40 deal - he got $40m for Canelo? He can almost certainly double that by fighting the has-been Pacquiao - and yet instead he does nothing but come up with more excuses...he's become a laughing stock in the last month, just when I was starting to think he had grown up


Let's revisit the 40 million offer that Floyd made to Manny in 2012.

40 million = 50% of expected PPV revenue assuming it matches the buy rate of DLH (2.4M x 65 /2 = 81 million). Manny's 40 million would have been guaranteed and he would not have to absorb any of the risk. Floyd would receive the other 50% plus some of the gate, sponsorships and concessions that he gets every fight anyway and Manny doesn't in his current agreement with Top Rank.

In reality, the purse would have been around 100 million with Floyd receiving 60 to Manny's 40. Manny turned this down. Manny also turned down a straight up 50/50 offer back in 09 due to drug testing.

Floyd is harsh in recent comments but he's right. 60/40 shouldn't even be on the table now in reality since Floyd made more than 60 for Canelo.


----------



## El-Terrible

PBFred said:


> Let's revisit the 40 million offer that Floyd made to Manny in 2012.
> 
> 40 million = 50% of expected PPV revenue assuming it matches the buy rate of DLH (2.4M x 65 /2 = 81 million). Manny's 40 million would have been guaranteed and he would not have to absorb any of the risk. Floyd would receive the other 50% plus some of the gate, sponsorships and concessions that he gets every fight anyway and Manny doesn't in his current agreement with Top Rank.
> 
> In reality, the purse would have been around 100 million with Floyd receiving 60 to Manny's 40. Manny turned this down. Manny also turned down a straight up 50/50 offer back in 09 due to drug testing.
> 
> Floyd is harsh in recent comments but he's right. 60/40 shouldn't even be on the table now in reality since Floyd made more than 60 for Canelo.


You cannot be serious! there are so many things wrong with the above.
- Cost of the PPV will be more than DLH fight and more than the Canelo fight, not $65 which is why Canelo-Mayweather grossed more than DLH even though it was 200-300k short. And let's not even compare Canelo and Pacquiao's popularity here - Canelohas not even had his own PPV!
- The PPV will almost certainly sell more than DLH - it certainly would have smashed the PPV of DLH-May 18 months ago which is what we're talking about
- If 40m$ was 50-50 then 50-50 would have been offered. This is the silliest thing I've read for some time lol
- You are talking about $40m being half of the PPV only (which is already wrong) but fail to take into account gates, TV, advertising and sponsorship, etc etc

Stop with these excuses! Jeez...


----------



## El-Terrible

MrJotatp4p said:


> So you think Floyd should have kept the 50/50 deal on the table that Manny walked from? No that isn't how things work in negotiations. Manny walked away over something that he had agreed on at first. Once again there is one fact that you fail to admit. Floyd had Shaefer call Arum to negotiate! Shaefer did several times. That went on for weeks. Clearly Floyd wanted the fight. As for Floyd talking shit about Manny now is laughable bc he is just make fun of him and they all know the fight isn't happening. Bottom line to keep us from going back and forth, they are all to blame for this farce. Including Manny who doesn't even know how to use an offer as a starting point.


So by your reckoning, if negotiations fail on one point and then are finally resolved then because they failed it means you can just randomnly change another point previously agreed on for the hell of it? So RBT resolved but because it was not agreed to at first this gives Floyd the right to change other aspects of the negotation? Now I've heard it all

I'm still not sure about this Schaefer calling Arum thing - I've already mentioned Arum is AS MUCH to blame as Floyd. This is not in dispute. What is in dispute is you making out Floyd bent over backwards to make this fight and that is 100% NOT TRUE! He dictated and dictated and would only have ever taken the fight if he was forced into it - i.e. if the up-side was so huge that he'd be silly not to...he doesn't care about making this fight for the sake of beating his only rival of this era, he couldn't care less...and that's my point! This has come out of the guy's mouth himself on several occasions and yet you're saying it's not true?!? :sad5


----------



## PBFred

El-Terrible said:


> You cannot be serious! there are so many things wrong with the above.
> - Cost of the PPV will be more than DLH fight and more than the Canelo fight, not $65 which is why Canelo-Mayweather grossed more than DLH even though it was 200-300k short.
> - The PPV will almost certainly sell more than DLH - it certainly would have smashed the PPV of DLH-May 18 months ago which is what we're talking about
> - If 40m$ was 50-50 then 50-50 would have been offered. This is the silliest thing I've read for some time lol
> - You are talking about $40m being half of the PPV only (which is already wrong) but fail to take into account gates, TV, advertising and sponsorship, etc etc
> 
> Stop with these excuses! Jeez...


Perhaps you should read my post again as I think you missed a thing or two.

The fact of the matter is that Floyd has another 150 million in purse guaranteed from Showtime over 4 fights while Manny is fighting to pay off tax debt and making far less than he should due to a bad contract with Top Rank and unprofessoinal representatives like Koncz who are stealing from him.

There is no negotiating to be done here. Floyd holds all the cards. The burden is on Manny to convince Arum to release him for one fight and then to take whatever the hell he can get from Floyd and hope that he can win and bring his earning power back up to where it was a couple of years ago.


----------



## ATrillionaire

PBFred said:


> *Perhaps you should read my post again as I think you missed a thing or two.*
> 
> The fact of the matter is that Floyd has another 150 million in purse guaranteed from Showtime over 4 fights while Manny is fighting to pay off tax debt and making far less than he should due to a bad contract with Top Rank and unprofessoinal representatives like Koncz who are stealing from him.
> 
> There is no negotiating to be done here. Floyd holds all the cards. The burden is on Manny to convince Arum to release him for one fight and then to take whatever the hell he can get from Floyd and hope that he can win and bring his earning power back up to where it was a couple of years ago.


LOL... I think he missed most of it. You addressed all his concerns.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

El-Terrible said:


> So by your reckoning, if negotiations fail on one point and then are finally resolved then because they failed it means you can just randomnly change another point previously agreed on for the hell of it? So RBT resolved but because it was not agreed to at first this gives Floyd the right to change other aspects of the negotation? Now I've heard it all
> 
> I'm still not sure about this Schaefer calling Arum thing - I've already mentioned Arum is AS MUCH to blame as Floyd. This is not in dispute. What is in dispute is you making out Floyd bent over backwards to make this fight and that is 100% NOT TRUE! He dictated and dictated and would only have ever taken the fight if he was forced into it - i.e. if the up-side was so huge that he'd be silly not to...he doesn't care about making this fight for the sake of beating his only rival of this era, he couldn't care less...and that's my point! This has come out of the guy's mouth himself on several occasions and yet you're saying it's not true?!? :sad5


You don't get it. After Manny turned down 50/50 both guys had fights after that with Floyd doing better numbers etc. When going back to the table those numbers have to be looked at and new % must be taking into account. Remember Manny is the one who walked away.

If Floyd had his reps contact Manny's reps and they did so for weeks then that means that he was 100% trying to get the fight made. When everything failed he personally called Manny. You may not agree with the offer but Arum wasnt negotiating and Manny wasnt focing him to either.


----------



## El-Terrible

PBFred said:


> Perhaps you should read my post again as I think you missed a thing or two.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that Floyd has another 150 million in purse guaranteed from Showtime over 4 fights while Manny is fighting to pay off tax debt and making far less than he should due to a bad contract with Top Rank and unprofessoinal representatives like Koncz who are stealing from him.
> 
> There is no negotiating to be done here. Floyd holds all the cards. The burden is on Manny to convince Arum to release him for one fight and then to take whatever the hell he can get from Floyd and hope that he can win and bring his earning power back up to where it was a couple of years ago.


That's now, we were talking about back then. But anyway, right now, absolutely I agree, Floyd holds all the cards - to be honest I think he always has. My issue is that he never plays his hand, instead he just keeps telling everyone how good his hand is which is incredibly boring! That's the case now and it was the case then. As I said, he's come up with about 6 excuses in the last month as to why he shouldn't take the fight. Yet Floyd fans say he WANTS the fight? Come on...

It would be nice if Arum would let Pacquiao be a free agent for that one fight on the condition Pacquiao renews but Arum is a snivelling snake and I doubt he'll let it happen.


----------



## El-Terrible

MrJotatp4p said:


> You don't get it. After Manny turned down 50/50 both guys had fights after that with Floyd doing better numbers etc. When going back to the table those numbers have to be looked at and new % must be taking into account. Remember Manny is the one who walked away.
> 
> If Floyd had his reps contact Manny's reps and they did so for weeks then that means that he was 100% trying to get the fight made. When everything failed he personally called Manny. You may not agree with the offer but Arum wasnt negotiating and Manny wasnt focing him to either.


When did Pacquiao turn down 50-50? Source please...that's news to me. Let's analyse Floyd's numbers. The one time Floyd had an opponent similar to a Bradley with no Canelo on the undercard he did about 800k (Guerrero) - about the same Pacquiao did for Bradley. Their PPV appeal is not that dissimilar before the Marquez KO - Pacquiao was getting over 1m regularly and Top Rank undercards sucked...Mayweather had Canelo fighting on the Cotto undercard and that helps a lot plus it's Cotto, arguably the 3rd biggest PPV star of that time.

The issue is the Rios PPV was awful and that's why Floyd is loving it, it's another brilliant excuse. But what happens if Pacquiao does 1m or close against Bradley II ? It matches the Guerrero PPV...What will happen is Floyd will then say he doesn't want Marquez leftovers, etc etc, it's neverending with this dude, that's why he's so obsessed; because he knows that's the only way he'll fight Pacquiao, from afar


----------



## ChampionsForever

I don't even care anymore and I wanted this fight as much as anybody, if they both want to dip out on the most lucrative fight money and legacy wise because of their fucking egos or lack of backbone then be my guest.


----------



## DobyZhee

One lucky knockout doesn't change anything in the negotiating game. 

Not a major chip and if Floyd wants to use that in negotiations, we know who's really at fault for continuing to let this fight not happen.

Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## steviebruno

Bogotazo said:


> Floyd sounds incredibly butthurt. It's like he's waited for this moment to put Pacquiao on blast.


What moment? If he was waiting for something, JMM knocking hiim out would have been the perfect opportunity to hate... yet he was pretty quiet about it.

I agree that kicking him while he's down financially reflects badly on Floyd, though. I think it was Tyson that said something like 'the best way to show respect to another fighter is to fight them; help them earn money off of you'. Some shit like that. I'm too lazy to get the quote right now.


----------



## PBFred

El-Terrible said:


> When did Pacquiao turn down 50-50? Source please...that's news to me.


http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/news/box...y-pacquiao-nearly-agreed-to-a-2010-fight.html


----------



## WelshDevilRob

Floyd just doesn't want to fight Manny Pacquiao and never has. He seems to view, rightly, Pacquiao as a major threat to his unbeaten record and losing the '0' scares the shit out of Floyd.

The fight would have been very close, if they did it when it was originally meant to happen, but now I would favour Floyd to get the win. Still, hope they do it later this year but likely to be more endlessly, boring articles about the fight rather than it actually happening.


----------



## PBFred

WelshDevilRob said:


> Floyd just doesn't want to fight Manny Pacquiao and never has. He seems to view, rightly, Pacquiao as a major threat to his unbeaten record and losing the '0' scares the shit out of Floyd.


http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/news/box...y-pacquiao-nearly-agreed-to-a-2010-fight.html
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/manny-pacquiao-insists-hell-fight-222300428--box.html

Here are two instances of Mayweather offering the fight to Pacquiao which were both rejected by Pacquiao.


----------



## WelshDevilRob

PBFred said:


> http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/news/box...y-pacquiao-nearly-agreed-to-a-2010-fight.html
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/manny-pacquiao-insists-hell-fight-222300428--box.html
> 
> Here are two instances of Mayweather offering the fight to Pacquiao which were both rejected by Pacquiao.


I read the one by Kevin Iole, that was posted earlier (am well aware of the situations) - it's all back and forth stuff. Making an offer doesn't mean a fighter and his camp want a fight - Riddick Bowe/Rock Newman played that game in the 90's with Lennox Lewis.

Having watched this endless drama unfold, go away and re-emerge over too many years, I don't believe Floyd wanted the fight or Arum for that matter. I think Manny Pacquiao would fight anyone.


----------



## PBFred

WelshDevilRob said:


> I read the one by Kevin Iole, that was posted earlier (am well aware of the situations) - it's all back and forth stuff. Making an offer doesn't mean a fighter and his camp want a fight - Riddick Bowe/Rock Newman played that game in the 90's with Lennox Lewis.
> 
> Having watched this endless drama unfold, go away and re-emerge over too many years, I don't believe Floyd wanted the fight or Arum for that matter. I think Manny Pacquiao would fight anyone.


You should put a disclaimer before your posts in this thread stating: "I refuse to acknowledge facts and instead am going with what I want to believe"


----------



## Emeritus

PBFred said:


> http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/news/box...y-pacquiao-nearly-agreed-to-a-2010-fight.html
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/manny-pacquiao-insists-hell-fight-222300428--box.html
> 
> Here are two instances of Mayweather offering the fight to Pacquiao which were both rejected by Pacquiao.


You are never going to convince some people.....

The fact is Manny was making all kinds of excuses about drug testing making him weak, then once his ass gets iced he wants drug testing all of a sudden.

Bob was making all kinds of excuses, the MGM is too small we need an outside venue blah blah.

Pacquiao's own laywer is saying that Pac is getting fucked over by his "Team" and Bob Arum should let Pac go, Ariza was saying the same damn thing.....

Remember when Shane wanted to fight Pacquiao what did he have to do, leave GBP. Remember when Marquez wanted to Pacquiao for the 3rd time what did he have to do? Leave GBP!

Bob should step aside let Pacquiao take the fight and all this nonsense can stop!

If the fight ever happens everyone is going to be disappointed as hell cos Money going to UD him just like everyone else and it won't be close. I only hope Floyd is really pissed off so he stop him. Pacquiao was never on Mayweathers level skill wise or PPV wise he just has some of THE most extremist fans boxing has ever seen, that's all.


----------



## WelshDevilRob

PBFred said:


> You should put a disclaimer before your posts in this thread stating: "I refuse to acknowledge facts and instead am going with what I want to believe"


----Or try to post an opinion in a topic where there are fanboys and nuthuggers.

Acknowledge facts according to Kevin Iole - Yeah right newbie


----------



## PBFred

WelshDevilRob said:


> ----Or try to post an opinion in a topic where there are fanboys and nuthuggers.
> 
> Acknowledge facts according to Kevin Iole - Yeah right newbie


I'm 36 and have watched and followed boxing since I was a kid. Unfortunately, Kevin Iole is as good as it gets when it comes to boxing scribes these days.

But, yea, it's common knowledge that Pacquiao declined the March 2010 fight over drug testing and he admitted himself that he rejected Floyd's offer of 40 million to fight in 2012. If you want to believe that Floyd is scared of him, so be it. Just don't talk fanboyism because you clearly only see what you want to see which is the main characteristic of one.


----------



## sugarshane_24

PBFred said:


> I'm 36 and have watched and followed boxing since I was a kid. Unfortunately, Kevin Iole is as good as it gets when it comes to boxing scribes these days.
> 
> But, yea, it's common knowledge that Pacquiao declined the March 2010 fight over drug testing and he admitted himself that he rejected Floyd's offer of 40 million to fight in 2012. If you want to believe that Floyd is scared of him, so be it. Just don't talk fanboyism because you clearly only see what you want to see which is the main characteristic of one.


it's kind of weird though that floyd has set a stipulation after another once the previous one has been conceded.

extra drug testing, curiously something he never did against anyone before. eventually pac agrees, then it went to...

the purse. pac was offered a flat fee without ppv revenue. it's slap in the face of anyone who has brought in several pay per view headlines on their own. eventually pac agress and now it's down to...

bob arum. yes we are all in agreement here. floyd most probably got ripped off, so was oscar. and now pac. but then again, how come we never heard of that before in the first place.

how come it's mostly on pac's part to be blamed when he has never set a ridiculous stipulation. he just doesn't agree to it.


----------



## PBFred

sugarshane_24 said:


> the purse. pac was offered a flat fee without ppv revenue. it's slap in the face of anyone who has brought in several pay per view headlines on their own. eventually pac agress and now it's down to...


Where do you think the 40 million would come from? The flat fee was expected PPV revenue and guaranteed so there is no pressure or risk on Manny if the fight did not perform up to expectations commercially.

There isn't 40 million for free sitting in a pot somewhere. That argument made by Manny and repeated by you is straight up ignorance. The guy gets 6 million dollar guarantees and now 40 is some sort of slap in the face?


----------



## sugarshane_24

PBFred said:


> Where do you think the 40 million would come from? The flat fee was expected PPV revenue and guaranteed so there is no pressure or risk on Manny if the fight did not perform up to expectations commercially.
> 
> There isn't 40 million for free sitting in a pot somewhere. That argument made by Manny and repeated by you is straight up ignorance. The guy gets 6 million dollar guarantees and now 40 is some sort of slap in the face?


how would that fight not perform commercially well? the fight up till now is still talked about and anticipated 4 years after the fact so that alone is an assumption.

and aren't the pay per view bonuses given after the sales has been computed and acccounted for? why would pac be stuck with a flat fee especially if the fight turns out very lucrative?


----------



## Concrete

sugarshane_24 said:


> how would that fight not perform commercially well? the fight up till now is still talked about and anticipated 4 years after the fact so that alone is an assumption.
> 
> and aren't the pay per view bonuses given after the sales has been computed and acccounted for? why would pac be stuck with a flat fee especially if the fight turns out very lucrative?


Then you negotiate that. You don't say 50/50 and hang up the phone. You take 40 mil based on estimated sales and a negotiated purse boost if it exceeds those sales. This is what lawyers are for.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Concrete said:


> Then you negotiate that. You don't say 50/50 and hang up the phone. You take 40 mil based on estimated sales and a negotiated purse boost if it exceeds those sales. This is what lawyers are for.


that's the keyword negotiate. do you think that personal phone would've achieved anything?

i appreciate that floyd reached out to manny. but he should've called manny to talk about working things out in a negiotiating table with their legal teams.


----------



## Concrete

At the end of the day it may have been better for Pac that he didn't fight Mayweather or he would really be fucked on his taxes. Imagine how much of that money Arum would have stolen from him and tried to cheat the IRS out of. Him fighting Mayweather without Arum may allow him to actually earn and keep most of his fight purse. That is if he is able to bring him self to pull the trigger.


----------



## Concrete

sugarshane_24 said:


> that's the keyword negotiate. do you think that personal phone would've achieved anything?
> 
> i appreciate that floyd reached out to manny. but he should've called manny to talk about working things out in a negiotiating table with their legal teams.


I am pretty sure Manny had Konz and Arum around him for that phone call. It should have lead to Arum contacting Mayweather reps with the counter proposal or at least a meeting at the negotiation table to offer the counter. But I am also pretty sure Arum didn't want the fight at this time if ever so there was no need for him to try and follow up and actually attempt to make the fight happen.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Concrete said:


> At the end of the day it may have been better for Pac that he didn't fight Mayweather or he would really be fucked on his taxes. Imagine how much of that money Arum would have stolen from him and tried to cheat the IRS out of. Him fighting Mayweather without Arum may allow him to actually earn and keep most of his fight purse. That is if he is able to bring him self to pull the trigger.


too late for that now.

this is probably the first time ill say loyalty bit him back in the ass.

he may be able to leave arum. but a lot has been ripped off him already.


----------



## Bogotazo

I just wish I'd heard that phone call. Must have been so awkward.


----------



## elterrible

L.T. Smash said:


> Keep all that boring shit in here.


really ******?

I'll do what I want.


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times

elterrible said:


> really ******?
> 
> I'll do what I want.


Ooh, you're hard.


----------



## El-Terrible

WelshDevilRob said:


> Having watched this endless drama unfold, go away and re-emerge over too many years, I don't believe Floyd wanted the fight or Arum for that matter. I think Manny Pacquiao would fight anyone.


This is the case 100% - only people who don't agree are Floyd fans who cannot possibly admit their hero wasn't overly keen on the fight. Arum was happy not to take it as he makes more with Pacquiao vs TR guys and Floyd genuinely didn't want to risk his 0 against Pacquiao of all people. This is so obvious from everything that has been said by Floyd over the years - short of Pacquiao bending over and saying "Floyd, do what you want" Floyd will always find a reason to not make the fight and Arum is his partner in crime...

Pacquiao's crime is being too much of a p***y to tell Arum what he wants but he'll fight anyone at 147, I don't doubt that - brilliant reaction of his when reporter told him Floyd called him a has-been...he burst into laughter and said "ok, if i'm a has-been I'll be easy, so let's fight, let's get it on if I'm so easy" - ask Mayweather about Pacquiao and you get a huge defensive response back about PPV, purse splits, Arum, his health, Marquez/Bradley problems - all the guy does is put up obstacles...how people can still attempt to try and say he ever wanted the fight is beyond me


----------



## El-Terrible

MrJotatp4p said:


> You don't get it. After Manny turned down 50/50 both guys had fights after that with Floyd doing better numbers etc. When going back to the table those numbers have to be looked at and new % must be taking into account. Remember Manny is the one who walked away.


You mean the Cotto fight while Pac fought Bradley...once again, seriously? He fought a top PPV attraction in Cotto with Canelo on the udnercard - Pacquiao fought an unknown with no PPV appeal and you're saying those numbers are the basis for which 50-50 no longer applied? Incredible! We've seen what Mayweather pulls without an attraction (Guerrero) and without Canelo on the undercard and that's basically the same as what Pacquiao made against Bradley

I can only assume that's the PPV you're comparing. Facts though are that the $40m offer was made early in 2012 before the Cotto fight. Based on their last fight Ortiz did 1.2m - Pac Marquez III did around 1.4m...so please explain your logic as I may be missing something?


----------



## El-Terrible

Emeritus said:


> You are never going to convince some people.....
> 
> The fact is Manny was making all kinds of excuses about drug testing making him weak, then once his ass gets iced he wants drug testing all of a sudden.


To be fair the excuse was consistent. He said he felt blood weakened him. This is consistent in fact with an interview he gave after the first Morales fight where he complained bitterly about feeling weak after blood was drawn 1-2 days prior to that fight. I wouldn't be surprised if Mayweather knew about this. Point is cutoffs were agreed. Considering MOsley, a previous user, had his last blood test 18 days prior to the Mayweather fight, 7 or 14 days should have been ok for Mayweather, but once one thing was agreed, the cutoff was changed.



> Bob was making all kinds of excuses, the MGM is too small we need an outside venue blah blah.


No doubt - Arum had Bradley and Marquez lined up for Pacquiao - the upside was good so he'd make a loss taking the Mayweather fight at that time.



> Pacquiao's own laywer is saying that Pac is getting fucked over by his "Team" and Bob Arum should let Pac go, Ariza was saying the same damn thing.....
> 
> Remember when Shane wanted to fight Pacquiao what did he have to do, leave GBP. Remember when Marquez wanted to Pacquiao for the 3rd time what did he have to do? Leave GBP!
> 
> Bob should step aside let Pacquiao take the fight and all this nonsense can stop!


Pacquiao's fault lies here, he has let Arum do whatever he wants...his tax problems show his nature allows people to take advantage.



> If the fight ever happens everyone is going to be disappointed as hell cos Money going to UD him just like everyone else and it won't be close. I only hope Floyd is really pissed off so he stop him. Pacquiao was never on Mayweathers level skill wise or PPV wise he just has some of THE most extremist fans boxing has ever seen, that's all.


Styles make fights, and Pacquiao's speed and activity is enough to give Mayweather problems. I think Mayweather wins in a very cautious and mobile display, but it won't be as easy as you think...Pacquiao is no Guerrero and Pacquiao isn't a statue who gasses out like Canelo - and Pacquiao is superior to Cotto...


----------



## Emeritus

El-Terrible said:


> To be fair the excuse was consistent. He said he felt blood weakened him. This is consistent in fact with an interview he gave after the first Morales fight where he complained bitterly about feeling weak after blood was drawn 1-2 days prior to that fight. I wouldn't be surprised if Mayweather knew about this. Point is cutoffs were agreed. Considering MOsley, a previous user, had his last blood test 18 days prior to the Mayweather fight, 7 or 14 days should have been ok for Mayweather, but once one thing was agreed, the cutoff was changed.


The key word here (even in your reply) is *EXCUSE*, he lost to Morales and was making up excuses from the blood test to the wrong socks - come on now!

Regarding Moseley this is the problem with your argument, it doesn't matter if the cut off was the 30 days before the fight, the fact is once you agree to sign up to Random testing they can come and test you at _*any*_ point, it is the fear of being tested as much as the testing itself which helps prevent the drug use.

Also Mayweather was not responsible for when Moseley was tested and he should not be either, so your argument doesn't make any sense. The fact is Pacquiao was not willing to submit to random blood and urine testing all the way up to the fight which as a clean professional athlete he should have.

No cut off should have been OK with Mayweather in my opinion he should have asked for all the way up to the fight and that was that.

If the roles were reversed and the request was made by Pacquiao to Mayweather everyone would have been s.hitting on Mayweather calling him a cheat, but the fact is people cannot put their feelings for him aside to judge the situation objectively, so you here people making up all kind of excuses because Manny is "perceived" as being a nice guy.

Even after we know that Lance Armstrong was cheating for freaking years, even while he was being tested people still want to excuse Manny.



El-Terrible said:


> No doubt - Arum had Bradley and Marquez lined up for Pacquiao - the upside was good so he'd make a loss taking the Mayweather fight at that time.
> 
> Pacquiao's fault lies here, he has let Arum do whatever he wants...his tax problems show his nature allows people to take advantage.


I think we all realise out of the two fighters, Floyd is clearly the smarter business man, despite people calling him stupid and ghetto or whatever names the fact is he has made much more sound decisions that Pacquiao has. I feel like I should insert the "Talk to my promotor" youtube video to emphasise my point but I don't think it's necessary. Manny has allowed himself to be used and swindled so that shows (it gives me no pleasure to say this but) how dumb he is because he never learnt a damn thing from Mike Tyson / Don Kong situation.



El-Terrible said:


> Styles make fights, and Pacquiao's speed and activity is enough to give Mayweather problems. I think Mayweather wins in a very cautious and mobile display, but it won't be as easy as you think...Pacquiao is no Guerrero and Pacquiao isn't a statue who gasses out like Canelo - and Pacquiao is superior to Cotto...


For sure they do and if Manny won I would be surprised but hey I was surprised when Douglas beat Tyson. The fact is the likelihood is we never see this fight or when we do it's significance is hugely reduced.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

The problem with people in debating this shit is that they don't like to deal with facts. Screw your opinions and screw mine as well. 

There is nothing wrong with requesting that both opponents do additional testing that is better than what the commission requires. Everyone can admit that. 

Now lets get to facts bc some of you are missing some key facts in your argument. 

Fact 1) Floyd Mayweather asked for full testing from the start. No cut offs or anything bc their aren't any contractual cut offs in Osdt. 

Fact 2) Team Pacquiao according to Freddie Roach agreed to do the full testing right from the start.

Fact 3) Team Pacquiao came back to the table after agreeing and pulled back wanting cut offs. 

Now for those who say Floyd kept changing cut offs please think about that. He went from his original position that PAC had agreed to and gave him a 14 day window. Manny said he just didnt want to test the day of the fight but said that 14 days was still too close. 

Floyd then went back to his ORIGINAL offer that TEAM PAC originally agreed to before pulling back which was full testing no cut offs.

So for some of you it was okay for Manny to agree, then change his mind but its not okay for Floyd to go back to his original position? Some logic!

Floyd said that Manny would not get another cut off bc he turned down one before. He kept to his word. Also Floyd is the one who signed the contract when told Team PAC agreed. If he didnt want to fight then why did he sign? Floyd had Shaefer call Arum and th mediator to finalize a deal. What did Manny do besides say talk to his promoter who wasn't answering the phone. The sad part is that had Manny asked for the things Floyd asked for people would be saying the same thing I just said. If you don't agree with me then don't tell me, just talk to Manny's promoter!


----------



## steviebruno

MrJotatp4p said:


> The problem with people in debating this shit is that they don't like to deal with facts. Screw your opinions and screw mine as well.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with requesting that both opponents do additional testing that is better than what the commission requires. Everyone can admit that.
> 
> Now lets get to facts bc some of you are missing some key facts in your argument.
> 
> Fact 1) Floyd Mayweather asked for full testing from the start. No cut offs or anything bc their aren't any contractual cut offs in Osdt.
> 
> Fact 2) Team Pacquiao according to Freddie Roach agreed to do the full testing right from the start.
> 
> Fact 3) Team Pacquiao came back to the table after agreeing and pulled back wanting cut offs.
> 
> Now for those who say Floyd kept changing cut offs please think about that. He went from his original position that PAC had agreed to and gave him a 14 day window. Manny said he just didnt want to test the day of the fight but said that 14 days was still too close.
> 
> Floyd then went back to his ORIGINAL offer that TEAM PAC originally agreed to before pulling back which was full testing no cut offs.
> 
> So for some of you it was okay for Manny to agree, then change his mind but its not okay for Floyd to go back to his original position? Some logic!
> 
> Floyd said that Manny would not get another cut off bc he turned down one before. He kept to his word. Also Floyd is the one who signed the contract when told Team PAC agreed. If he didnt want to fight then why did he sign? Floyd had Shaefer call Arum and th mediator to finalize a deal. What did Manny do besides say talk to his promoter who wasn't answering the phone. The sad part is that had Manny asked for the things Floyd asked for people would be saying the same thing I just said. If you don't agree with me then don't tell me, just talk to Manny's promoter!


You're wasting your time. Pac fans will jump to their deaths denying the truth.


----------



## LFC_Rambo

*Floyd Mayweather vs Manny Pacquiao*

This would make a good fight. They should look into making this happen.

Kind Regards


----------



## Takamura

...


----------



## Hatesrats

Agreed. They should make this happen
(Post from "2009")


----------



## DobyZhee

Mayweather still has not signed the dotted line!!!


----------



## Masters

Who they?


----------



## El-Terrible

Emeritus said:


> The key word here (even in your reply) is *EXCUSE*, he lost to Morales and was making up excuses from the blood test to the wrong socks - come on now!


Beside the point. Point was it's consistent with what he said back then.



> Regarding Moseley this is the problem with your argument, it doesn't matter if the cut off was the 30 days before the fight, the fact is once you agree to sign up to Random testing they can come and test you at _*any*_ point, it is the fear of being tested as much as the testing itself which helps prevent the drug use.


Fair point (I don't disagree for the sake of it)



> The fact is Pacquiao was not willing to submit to random blood and urine testing all the way up to the fight which as a clean professional athlete he should have.


Put aside whether you agree with the cutoffs or not. Let me ask, if Pacquiao was on something, I'm wondering do you know of any substance which he could take which would be of benefit that would be caught in a 14 day window before a fight but not at any other time prior to or on the night of the fight? And why did Floyd never demand RBT from anyone else other than Pacquiao?



> I think we all realise out of the two fighters, Floyd is clearly the smarter business man, despite people calling him stupid and ghetto or whatever names the fact is he has made much more sound decisions that Pacquiao has. I feel like I should insert the "Talk to my promotor" youtube video to emphasise my point but I don't think it's necessary. Manny has allowed himself to be used and swindled so that shows (it gives me no pleasure to say this but) how dumb he is because he never learnt a damn thing from Mike Tyson / Don Kong situation.


No doubt Mayweather has made the smarter decisions but again, this is neither here nor there when it comes to Mayweather's desire to fight Pacquiao. Pacquiao is tied to a contract - everyone who is tied to such a contract is in the same boat. Pacquiao's business savvy (or lack thereof) is not in question.



> For sure they do and if Manny won I would be surprised but hey I was surprised when Douglas beat Tyson. The fact is the likelihood is we never see this fight or when we do it's significance is hugely reduced.


You are now comparing Pacquiao to Buster Douglas atsch You show your colours here


----------



## steviebruno

I think the fight should happen now because Pac is no longer afraid of needles and they don't weaken him anymore.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

steviebruno said:


> I think the fight should happen now because Pac is no longer afraid of needles and they don't weaken him anymore.


The crazy thing is that isn't the excuse he gave in the ring as to why he lost against Morales. Then what's funny and jacked up is that Manny agreed to testing when Floyd first asked and then they backed out when they found that they wouldn't be notified when the agents would show up to test.

Even Roach was quoted saying, "I went to Manny and asked him if he was taking anything and he said no"

Also Floyd is the one who signed the contract when he was told team PAC agreed in 09. He was signed and ready to go and then days later Team PAC requested cut offs. Smh. Fliyd had his people call Arum to negotiate for 2012 and nobody would answer and the mediator said that someone from Top Ranked advised him that they would not be looking to make a fight with Mayweathet but Marquez! Smh

Add all those facts up and tards still say Floyd is ducking!


----------



## Bad News Barrett

If you think that this fight is going to happen, that Floyd Mayweather will suddenly want the fight and Manny Pacquaio will stop being scared of needles, if you think the pair of them will stop making bullshit excuses and give the people what they want, well then I have some Bad News!


----------



## WelshDevilRob

After Floyd taunting and dropping all the press releases, it's nice to see Manny reply. After all, it's the words of the fighters that count.

*Pacquiao calls Mayweather a coward*

Manny Pacquiao has labelled Floyd Mayweather Jr a coward for not setting up a fight between the pair.

"Mayweather is just a coward, insecure and envy my accomplishments. I don't like to bite his gimmicks and I just want to
understand him, although it's too much," said Pacquiao.

Pacquiao has also defended Top Rank over allegations that it is them that is preventing the fight.

"Top Rank already allowed us to directly negotiate with them [Mayweather] before but they never communicated with us. Mayweather Jr. is saying a lot of negative things against me but he doesn't like to fight."

Source: http://ringnews24.com/world-boxing-news/item/11475-pacquiao-calls-mayweather-a-coward


----------



## megavolt

*Pacquiao to Mayweather "lets fight for charity, and for the sake of fighting"*

http://www.rappler.com/sports/by-sp...o-questions-mayweathers-manhood-charity-fight

I mean, it's a pretty ridiculous offer but I don't know what everyone else would think - TR, Floyd camp etc. For one thing Floyd's all about tha doe


----------



## FloydPatterson

Pacquiao must be planning to announce his fight with Bradley soon...


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Pacquiao needs the £ desperately, why make a big money fight like that a charity fight? Why not another fight if you're gonna do that. But you should really be paying your debts first.


----------



## turbotime

Bop wouldn't have any of that :lol:


----------



## megavolt

Doesn't seem too feasible of a proposal anyway. They're both under contract, chances are others with their hands in the pot will just take bigger cuts rather than giving it to charity. (or even have it set up so that proceeds end up with the fighter anyway in the future)


----------



## turbotime

Or kill off Manny and Floyd post fight and keep it all for themselves.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Just bc Manny is basically fighting for charity after Arum robs him again doesn't mean Floyd has to!


----------



## Trash Bags

MrJotatp4p said:


> The crazy thing is that isn't the excuse he gave in the ring as to why he lost against Morales. Then what's funny and jacked up is that Manny agreed to testing when Floyd first asked and then they backed out when they found that they wouldn't be notified when the agents would show up to test.
> 
> Even Roach was quoted saying, "I went to Manny and asked him if he was taking anything and he said no"
> 
> Also Floyd is the one who signed the contract when he was told team PAC agreed in 09. He was signed and ready to go and then days later Team PAC requested cut offs. Smh. Fliyd had his people call Arum to negotiate for 2012 and nobody would answer and the mediator said that someone from Top Ranked advised him that they would not be looking to make a fight with Mayweathet but Marquez! Smh
> 
> Add all those facts up and tards still say Floyd is ducking!


floyd signed the contract? how do u know?


----------



## Abraham

Above all else, if Mayweather only knew how beneficial a Pacquiao fight would be for him. Legacy-wise, financial-wise...


----------



## Concrete

Abraham said:


> Above all else, if Mayweather only knew how beneficial a Pacquiao fight would be for him. Legacy-wise, financial-wise...


Financially yea, Legacy wise though it would depend on how the fight went. If Pac pushed Mayweather to the edge and Mayweather won a close fight then it would be a huge legacy fight. If Mayweather shut out Pac over 12 rds or won like a 10-2 type of fight then critics would just claim Pac was to small and a bad stylistic matchup.


----------



## KLion22




----------



## Atlanta

Okay Manny, you can donate your purse to charity. Fight for the people Manny. You and Bop.


----------



## DobyZhee

Atlanta said:


> Okay Manny, you can donate your purse to charity. Fight for the people Manny. You and Bop.


Lol, Floyd's only charity was not fulfilling that cAncer kid's dying wish. Pathetic that it's 2014 and Floyd don't fight for free

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Mayweather eats da poo poo.


----------



## Medicine

Mayweather....Pacquiao..Two great guys...two great athletes...wish them both the best.


----------



## Atlanta

DobyZhee said:


> Lol, Floyd's only charity was not fulfilling that cAncer kid's dying wish. Pathetic that it's 2014 and Floyd don't fight for free
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


The fuck are you going on about?


----------



## El-Terrible

Mayweather needs to grow a pair and just fight - jeez! I can't remember a boxer running this scared for this long over an opponent - an opponent whose smaller and recently got KO'd - the upside is Floyd makes his biggest ever purse, best guess he makes minimum $70-80m, maybe up to $100m as the corporate money will be more than any other fight in history. He easily gets Pacquiao on the table for 65-35 split. If he beats Pacquiao it does wonders for his legacy also.

There is nothing but upside here. What Pacquiao does with his share shouldn't be any of Floyd's business - how can people defend his stance over Arum, it's so damn fluffy, Floyd's split is his split - whatever arrangement Pacquiao has with Arum has no bearing on Floyd's money, yet Floyd is trying to somehow say Arum's involvement is the reason? And people lap it up, it's a joke

Floyd just makes himself look a fool, you just have to go back over the years and see the guy's responses to whenever Pacquiao's name comes up - here's a guy that through all the bull, behind all the drug test demands, all the purse split changes (50-50 to $40m lol ), simply does not want to put his record on the line against the only other guy who matches his status in boxing. Very simple...zzzzzz


----------



## Irländsk

What a joke that Pac says he'll do the fight for charity, then go along with any type of drug testing necessary, and give the boxing fans what they want.
It's so obvious he wants nothing to do with Mayweather.
Floyd's logical move is to fight Amir Khan, then Breidis Prescott and retire.


----------



## JohnAnthony

whats annoying is mayweather says shit like " Manny not relevant, lost his last 2 fight etc etc. I offered him 40 mil (Rediculous offer at the time)

Then he goes on to sign fights against people like Guerrero, Alvarez and next probably Khan.

Fact is Manny fight is still the biggest fight out there for him. Stop Ducking him floyd and fight him


----------



## El-Terrible

Saying things like "He's desperate, he wants me to solve his problems" - so what??? If he's desperate it means you get a better cut as you have leverage so make the fight. How can anyone reason that because Pacquiao is desperate then that's reason not to make it happen. How can anyone reason that because Pacquiao gives some of his share to his promoter which has no impact on Mayweather's cut then that's reason not to make the fight. 

I mean you have to be a hardened Mayweather supporter to not see this guy wants no part of Pacquiao.


----------



## Jonnybravo

El-Terrible said:


> I mean you have to be a hardened Mayweather supporter to not see this guy wants no part of Pacquiao.


Thats the majority of floyd fans on here atsch


----------



## SouthPaw

Offered 40 mil and he hung up the phone. Don't blame Floyd at all.


----------



## Jonnybravo

SouthPaw said:


> Offered 40 mil and he hung up the phone. Don't blame Floyd at all.


You still butthurt about boner being son'd :rofl


----------



## SouthPaw

Jonnybravo said:


> You still butthurt about boner being son'd :rofl


Pac damn near about to suck a dick just to get the fight :rofl atsch


----------



## Jonnybravo

SouthPaw said:


> Pac damn near about to suck a dick just to get the fight :rofl atsch


Good for him, at least he trying to get the fight made :deal


----------



## El-Terrible

SouthPaw said:


> Offered 40 mil and he hung up the phone. Don't blame Floyd at all.


Wow atsch


----------



## tonys333

El-Terrible said:


> Wow atsch


I hate the way people bring up the 40 mil like Pac was in the wrong for not excepting it because at the time it was a really bad offer Pac was pound for pound number one an the fight should have been 50/50 back then.


----------



## SouthPaw

tonys333 said:


> I hate the way people bring up the 40 mil like Pac was in the wrong for not excepting it because at the time it was a really bad offer Pac was pound for pound number one an the fight should have been 50/50 back then.


40M was actually a good offer. Alvarez had to take pennies relative for Floyd to make as much as he did off 2.2M buys.


----------



## tonys333

SouthPaw said:


> 40M was actually a good offer. Alvarez had to take pennies relative for Floyd to make as much as he did off 2.2M buys.


it was not a good offer at the time. Pac was number one an they are both the sports biggest PPV stars Alvarez is not yet his best win before Floyd was Trout he hadn't done anything to suggest he should get a big percentage from Floyd inside the ring or outside of the ring am not even sure he headed his own PPV before Floyd I don't think he had because I think him an Trout wasn't even on PPV that's why he got pennies. at the time Floyd vs Pac would have done a lot more buys an I believe it will still do a lot more buys even today.


----------



## turbotime

SouthPaw said:


> Offered 40 mil and he hung up the phone. Don't blame Floyd at all.


:deal x 1000000000000000000000000000

Why is Schaefer calling me? - Arum

Fuck Top Stank.


----------



## steviebruno

Laughs at 40 million, then wants to fight for charity...


----------



## SouthPaw

Manny trying to get a tax writeoff. He isn't clever smh :rofl atsch


----------



## DobyZhee

Ball is in Floyd's court...again


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## FloydPatterson

DobyZhee said:


> Ball is in Floyd's court...again
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


How is the ball in floyds court, when this tool just accepted a fight with Bradley? Literally days after his apparent "Charity Fight"


----------



## DobyZhee

FloydPatterson said:


> How is the ball in floyds court, when this tool just accepted a fight with Bradley? Literally days after his apparent "Charity Fight"


floyd could pay step aside money but he dont want none of Pac. Have fun with Amir Khan.


----------



## turbotime




----------



## Reppin501

DobyZhee said:


> floyd could pay step aside money but he dont want none of Pac. Have fun with Amir Khan.


Your trolling sucks...no disrespect.


----------



## lurker

steviebruno said:


> Laughs at 40 million, then wants to fight for charity...


at least he wants to fight.


----------



## lurker

And why do you flomos not want the fight?


----------



## DobyZhee

SouthPaw said:


> 40M was actually a good offer. Alvarez had to take pennies relative for Floyd to make as much as he did off 2.2M buys.


Terrible offer..

Pac's got options trilogy with Bradley and provodnilov.

Them you have new bloods like Gamboa and Mikey Garcia..

Doesn't really need Floyd

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthPaw

DobyZhee said:


> Terrible offer..
> 
> Pac's got options trilogy with Bradley and provodnilov.
> 
> Them you have new bloods like Gamboa and Mikey Garcia..
> 
> Doesn't really need Floyd
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


He wont make 40m fighting Bradley and Provodnikov combined :rofl


----------



## El-Terrible

SouthPaw said:


> 40M was actually a good offer. Alvarez had to take pennies relative for Floyd to make as much as he did off 2.2M buys.


IT may seem like it was after the Marquez KO but it was a flat out insulting offer - Pac wasn't that far behind Floyd in PPV. People need to stop defending this ridiculous offer! 60-40 would have been a fair offer. IT's incredible why Floyd uses the excuse that Pacquiao has to give some of HIS cut to Arum as reason not to make the fight lol - like what does he care what Pacquiao does with his cut, I mean how narcisstic is this pr**k that he has to dictate what his opponent does with his money...

Yet people defend it lol


----------



## Gunner

DobyZhee said:


> trilogy with Bradley


:rofl


----------



## El-Terrible

steviebruno said:


> Laughs at 40 million, then wants to fight for charity...


Errr I think it was that they should both fight for charity - as I said, it's typical of FLoyd nuthuggers to defend it but at the time it was a joke offer


----------



## DobyZhee

SouthPaw said:


> He wont make 40m fighting Bradley and Provodnikov combined :rofl


Yes he would.

PAC doesn't need Floyd for legacy unlike floyd

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## DobyZhee

El-Terrible said:


> Errr I think it was that they should both fight for charity - as I said, it's typical of FLoyd nuthuggers to defend it but at the time it was a joke offer


If he,a got a gazillion dollars in his bank account, why is he so damn greedy about a 50 split if he blows it on stupid bets?

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## bald_head_slick

El-Terrible said:


> Errr I think it was that they should both fight for charity - as I said, it's typical of FLoyd nuthuggers to defend it but at the time it was a joke offer


How was it a joke offer you idiot? His highest guarantee was like 7 million! Pac has NEVER made anywhere close to $40 million for a fight. Now? Never will! :lol:


----------



## bald_head_slick

SouthPaw said:


> He wont make 40m fighting Bradley and Provodnikov combined :rofl


x3

:lol:


----------



## turbotime

Bogotazo said:


>


atsch


----------



## allenko1

I just saw that vid on the "news"...


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


>


Floyd would offer less than $40mil if he made another phone call

$40mil wasn't good enough for your AZZ. why would he accept less now


----------



## KO_VALEV

Floyd has stated emphatically that he would never work with Bob Arum in this lifetime. Apparently, 2009 and 2012 were the only windows in time that Floyd would have worked with Bob Arum.

:lol:


----------



## DobyZhee

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd would offer less than $40mil if he made another phone call
> 
> $40mil wasn't good enough for your AZZ. why would he accept less now


Yup ball in Floyd's court

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Terrible

Love all the Floyd nuthuggers still defending the $40m offer as a legitimate offer by saying "Pacquiao won't make that much" - well fighting Pacquiao would also be Floyd's record purse also, even at a 60-40 deal. Only the Canelo purse would come anywhere close...

Anyone defending the $40m offer is a nuthugger in the same way anyone defending Arum's lame "build a stadium" is a Pac nuthugger

Get real! Arum had Marquez in the bag, meaning Top Rank would make more money if Pac fought him again before he gets too old. So Arum at that time wanted to keep Floyd on the backburner

And the $40m offer was an absolute joke, it was Mayweather's way of saying "See I made the offer" - at the time it should have been at least 60-40...Floyd's numbers are masked by Mexican undercards or Puerto Rican superstars. The Guerrero fight did less or the same as Bradley I


----------



## Gunner

Bogotazo said:


>


These fuckers get off set and then text eachother like 'trolled them again LOL'

If this was genuine & I was one of them I would ring up the studio and put them on blast live on air :deal


----------



## Bogotazo

Gunner said:


> These fuckers get off set and then text eachother like 'trolled them again LOL'
> 
> If this was genuine & I was one of them I would ring up the studio and put them on blast live on air :deal


:lol:

Someone should ambush them and put them on air together. "Oh you've got a live radio interview with us, welcome welcome OH LOOK WHO'S ALSO HERE OH SHIT TALK IT OUT BOYS"


----------



## Gunner

Bogotazo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Someone should ambush them and put them on air together. "Oh you've got a live radio interview with us, welcome welcome OH LOOK WHO'S ALSO HERE OH SHIT TALK IT OUT BOYS"


:rofl:rofl


----------



## KO_VALEV

*Why Hasn't FLOYD Responded To PAC'S Challenge to Fight For Charity???*

There was a period after the Rios fight when Floyd (unprovoked as always) tore into Pac in a series of seemingly endless videos on FightHype. Then he started posting Photoshop pics of him punching Khan/Maidana/Pac. After that, Floyd came out with the Arum talk and hasn't said a word since. Why hasn't he responded or even mentioned it?

For the record, I think Pac would do it (he can't not do it now) and it would be a tremendously fucking cool thing to see a shit ton of money distributed to charities throughout the world. Also, Floyd doesn't need the money, but a charity fight would raise his stock in the public eye considerably.


----------



## igor_otsky

pfft


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Floyd is scared of Manny. Always has been. Nobody in the history of boxing has ever declined such a major fight because "I don't like your promoter". People can say Pac declined the fight due to blood testing but he later agreed. Floyd wants to keep his unbeaten record in tact by carefully selecting and then hyping a bunch of no hopers with his successful maximum reward/low risk approach.


----------



## bballchump11

why didn't Pacquiao respond to Floyd's 40 million dollar offer


----------



## KO_VALEV

bballchump11 said:


> why didn't Pacquiao respond to Floyd's 40 million dollar offer


He did. He hung up on him.

:lol:

And he addressed it with the media plenty of times shorty after the call had happened.

Floyd hasn't said a single damn thing about. Again, wouldn't be so weird if Floyd hadn't gone on in Pac so much on FightHype and posting up Photoshopped pics of him punching Pac.

:lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

Because he's a prizefighter, dummy!


----------



## rjjfan

His health is more important apparently.


----------



## KO_VALEV

This is what started it... Floyd posted this on December 3rd, out of the blue.










Then he posted this on December 26th...

Followed by a ridiculous number of FightHype interviews where he's talking about Pac saying that Pac's desperate for a pay day (which lead to Pac calling him out and saying that they should fight for charity).

Floyd has not responded or even mentioned the call out.


----------



## TeddyL

because its stupid


----------



## JohnAnthony

KO_VALEV said:


> This is what started it... Floyd posted this on December 3rd, out of the blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then he posted this on December 26th...
> 
> Followed by a ridiculous number of FightHype interviews where he's talking about Pac saying that Pac's desperate for a pay day (which lead to Pac calling him out and saying that they should fight for charity).
> 
> Floyd has not responded or even mentioned the call out.


this isnt even accurate. Manny was happy to negotiate on the split. Offering something like 55/45 which 99.9% thought was more than fair.

He just didnt ant to do a flat fee with no ppv upside. He's one of the biggest PPV generators of all time. He still is.


----------



## KWilson71

because Uncle Bob still building that outdoor stadium


----------



## Emeritus

Boxing = prize fighting. When did it become charity fighting?

Also it's pretty ironic that a guy who wouldn't take $40 Million is now offering to fight for free? LOL!


----------



## Bogotazo

JohnAnthony said:


> this isnt even accurate. Manny was happy to negotiate on the split. Offering something like 55/45 which 99.9% thought was more than fair.
> 
> He just didnt ant to do a flat fee with no ppv upside. He's one of the biggest PPV generators of all time. He still is.


Yeah I don't see how people think it's reasonable. The disparity in their numbers isn't tremendous.


----------



## MAG1965

realistically. I know it is an attractive fight and Floyd needs Manny on his record, Manny has to be diminished after that knockout. So really Floyd fighting him now, is not the same as fighting him 5 years ago. Not even close


----------



## JohnAnthony

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah I don't see how people think it's reasonable. The disparity in their numbers isn't tremendous.


I agree, and at the time of that offer, Manny was just coming off the Marquez fight where the numbers were Huge,


----------



## MrJotatp4p

I really don't understand for the life of me why people on both ends of this argument keep bringing up that 40 million dollar offer. It was a bullshit offer and a bullshit response to the offer. Not bc it was 40 million with no PPV which PPV probably would be factored in and not bc Manny turned it down.

The offer was bullshit bc it should have never gotten to the point that Floyd personally had to call Manny to try and make the fight

Floyd had his reps contact Arum and Arum refused to even answer his phone all while in the media mocking Shaefer, Floyd and the Mediator Judge.

"Why is Shaefer calling me, the judge never contacted us, stadium, cuts, too soon to fight in May but will fight JMM in May, Floyd has to get his own guarantee, who promotes Floyd, Floyd has nothing to do with GBP, GBP must be out of the deal, Joe Jackson will promote the fight along with Top Rank, why is Shaefer still calling me. He has nothing to do with Floyd" Bob Arum

All while these things are being said Shaefer is still calling Arum to try and negotiate the fight and still no response. Finally Floyd picked up the phone and called Manny and the thing is Manny can't negotiate his own fight bc he is under legal contract but what Koncz should have advised him to do is call Shaefer with that 40 million dollar offer and use that as a starting point with Shaefer.

Arum failed to do his job and Manny failed to open his mouth while his promoter played games in the media for a few months.

The 40 million dollar offer should have, and would have never happened had Arum acted like a professional.

Also think about this. Floyd isn't the smartest guy in the room but he isn't stupid. That 40 million was more than 40 million. Floyd was making a move to try and buy Manny out of that contract with Arum. Take this 40 million and we will talk about the PPV later is war Floyd said to Manny. Its what I would have done. bc I am sure Manny could have had his lawyer negotiate a buy out of that contract.


----------



## Kurushi

Emeritus said:


> Boxing = prize fighting. When did it become charity fighting?
> 
> *Also it's pretty ironic that a guy who wouldn't take $40 Million is now offering to fight for free? LOL!*


That'd still be 50/50 though right? If both fighters purses went to charity.


----------



## DobyZhee

Here is another chance to show up to manny's PPV and call him out to his face...not gonna happen.

How many times has PAC fought in Vegas?


Sent from my mom's landline
using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo

MrJotatp4p said:


> I really don't understand for the life of me why people on both ends of this argument keep bringing up that 40 million dollar offer. It was a bullshit offer and a bullshit response to the offer. Not bc it was 40 million with no PPV which PPV probably would be factored in and not bc Manny turned it down.
> 
> The offer was bullshit bc it should have never gotten to the point that Floyd personally had to call Manny to try and make the fight
> 
> Floyd had his reps contact Arum and Arum refused to even answer his phone all while in the media mocking Shaefer, Floyd and the Mediator Judge.
> 
> "Why is Shaefer calling me, the judge never contacted us, stadium, cuts, too soon to fight in May but will fight JMM in May, Floyd has to get his own guarantee, who promotes Floyd, Floyd has nothing to do with GBP, GBP must be out of the deal, Joe Jackson will promote the fight along with Top Rank, why is Shaefer still calling me. He has nothing to do with Floyd" Bob Arum
> 
> All while these things are being said Shaefer is still calling Arum to try and negotiate the fight and still no response. Finally Floyd picked up the phone and called Manny and the thing is Manny can't negotiate his own fight bc he is under legal contract but what Koncz should have advised him to do is call Shaefer with that 40 million dollar offer and use that as a starting point with Shaefer.
> 
> Arum failed to do his job and Manny failed to open his mouth while his promoter played games in the media for a few months.
> 
> The 40 million dollar offer should have, and would have never happened had Arum acted like a professional.
> 
> Also think about this. Floyd isn't the smartest guy in the room but he isn't stupid. That 40 million was more than 40 million. Floyd was making a move to try and buy Manny out of that contract with Arum. Take this 40 million and we will talk about the PPV later is war Floyd said to Manny. Its what I would have done. bc I am sure Manny could have had his lawyer negotiate a buy out of that contract.


Manny authorized Koncz to deal with their team and offered 55-45 or whatever. I think Floyd was trying to bypass Bob, and I think Manny was about to let him, meaning negotiating around Bob and would have told Bob they agreed to terms & forced the fight. Pac may be loyal to Arum to a fault, but there would be no reason for Bob at that point to tell Manny the fight can't be done.


----------



## Kurushi

@PBFred, @turbotime,

I didn't want to derail the thread about Maidana so I thought this was a better thread for this discussion.



PBFred said:


> This is what Pacquiao said and it's ridiculous and I'm surprised so many people don't understand.
> 
> The 40 million offer to Pacquiao DID INCLUDE PPV. Where else does the 40 million come from? There is no free pot of money laying around somewhere waiting for Mayweather and Pacquiao to fight.
> 
> Revenue sources:
> 
> PPV - ~175 million based on 2.5 million buys @ 70 bucks a pop
> - Of the 175 million, the network, promoter and fighters get 50% of the revenue while the distributors take the other 50%
> - Therefore, 88 million is available in the total pot
> 
> Gate/concessions - 25 million
> 
> International TV rights - likely 10 million
> 
> Sponsorships - Another 10 million or so
> 
> 88 million + 25 million + 10 milloin + 10 million = 133 million
> 
> From the 133 million, you have to promote and cover all expenses, marketing, advertising, press tour, media stuff, logistics, travel etc etc etc
> 
> You also have to pay the undercard fighters and the promoters have to make a fucking boatload of money too for absorbing the risk here.
> 
> In reality, there is 100 million AT MOST in a pot for FMJ and Pac to fight and Pac was essentially offered a 40% split and turned down because it "didn't include PPV".
> 
> :-(


I appreciate you breaking it down like that. I genuinely would like to know more about the various back and forths between the promotional companies. Are there any sources to cement the figures you've listed? I've always felt that these issues of splitting money and drug testing represented something else other than money and drug testing. I've always seen them as power plays to a great extent and so I've always attributed the fight not happening to Arum, Mayweather and Pacquiao's collective stubbornness over anything else.

I got a couple of questions. I seriously wonder about how sure we can be about anything that was said during the call so, firstly, is there any trust worthy sources about what was _actually_ said in the call or is it literally just word against word? Secondly, I wonder about the 40 million offer and whether it was 40 million pre or post network, promoter, distributor deductions etc...because it's the latter then that's a 20 million purse for Pac isn't it?


----------



## bballchump11

KO_VALEV said:


> He did. He hung up on him.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> And he addressed it with the media plenty of times shorty after the call had happened.
> 
> Floyd hasn't said a single damn thing about. Again, wouldn't be so weird if Floyd hadn't gone on in Pac so much on FightHype and posting up Photoshopped pics of him punching Pac.
> 
> :lol:


Floyd mentioned that phone call multiple times


----------



## turbotime

Kurushi said:


> @PBFred, @turbotime,
> 
> I didn't want to derail the thread about Maidana so I thought this was a better thread for this discussion.
> 
> I appreciate you breaking it down like that. I genuinely would like to know more about the various back and forths between the promotional companies. Are there any sources to cement the figures you've listed? I've always felt that these issues of splitting money and drug testing represented something else other than money and drug testing. I've always seen them as power plays to a great extent and so I've always attributed the fight not happening to Arum, Mayweather and Pacquiao's collective stubbornness over anything else.
> 
> I got a couple of questions. I seriously wonder about how sure we can be about anything that was said during the call so, firstly, is there any trust worthy sources about what was _actually_ said in the call or is it literally just word against word? Secondly, I wonder about the 40 million offer and whether it was 40 million pre or post network, promoter, distributor deductions etc...because it's the latter then that's a 20 million purse for Pac isn't it?


Here is a link detailing what all actually went down in the call :good

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...ather-jr-places-telephone-call-manny-pacquiao


----------



## allenko1

why is this still a thread?


----------



## Iron Chin

Bogotazo said:


> Manny authorized Koncz to deal with their team and offered 55-45 or whatever. I think Floyd was trying to bypass Bob, and I think Manny was about to let him, meaning negotiating around Bob and would have told Bob they agreed to terms & forced the fight. Pac may be loyal to Arum to a fault, but there would be no reason for Bob at that point to tell Manny the fight can't be done.


Saying Manny authorized Koncz to do anything is akin to saying you authorized a burglar to break into your house.


----------



## turbotime

Kurushi said:


> That'd still be 50/50 though right? If both fighters purses went to charity.


Or manny can donate his and Floyd can do what he wants with his?


----------



## Bogotazo

Iron Chin said:


> Saying Manny authorized Koncz to do anything is akin to saying you authorized a burglar to break into your house.


:lol: Perhaps not consciously...


----------



## pipe wrenched

Bogotazo said:


> Manny authorized Koncz to deal with their team and offered 55-45 or whatever. I think Floyd was trying to bypass Bob, and I think Manny was about to let him, meaning negotiating around Bob and would have told Bob they agreed to terms & forced the fight. Pac may be loyal to Arum to a fault, but there would be no reason for Bob at that point to tell Manny the fight can't be done.


IMO, Bob would then block the fight for sure out of spite...

and because he CAN :!:

"OH...you mother fuckers think you can go behind me and cut me out???"


----------



## Bogotazo

pipe wrenched said:


> IMO, Bob would then block the fight for sure out of spite...
> 
> and because he CAN :!:
> 
> "OH...you mother fuckers think you can go behind me and cut me out???"


Then Manny would leave I think. That might already be the plan.


----------



## pipe wrenched

Bogotazo said:


> Then Manny would leave I think. That might already be the plan.


Hopefully he can...

But we all know how that turned out last time he tried .. :yep


----------



## Bogotazo

pipe wrenched said:


> Hopefully he can...
> 
> But we all know how that turned out last time he tried .. :yep


Yeah but the closer he gets to retirement, the more likely he is to be like "fuck it" and either force Arum's hand to make an affirmative effort or just let the contract lapse.


----------



## pipe wrenched

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah but the closer he gets to retirement, the more likely he is to be like "fuck it" and either force Arum's hand to make an affirmative effort or just let the contract lapse.


Here's to hoping for the best ...both for Manny and our entertainment  :cheers

#fuckinpaydayadvances


----------



## DobyZhee

I doubt anyone here knows the exact specifics of where the 40 mil was going to come from


Sent from my mom's landline
using Tapatalk


----------



## Primadonna Kool

If Pacquiao beats Bradley!

And devastating fashion!

The pressure on Mayweather mounts once again!


----------



## DobyZhee

Primadonna Kool said:


> If Pacquiao beats Bradley!
> 
> And devastating fashion!
> 
> The pressure on Mayweather mounts once again!


It's possible PAC gets knocked out.

Bradley has never dissapoined

Sent from my mom's landline
using Tapatalk


----------



## KO_VALEV

DobyZhee said:


> I doubt anyone here knows the exact specifics of where the 40 mil was going to come from
> 
> Sent from my mom's landline
> using Tapatalk


50 Cent said that he was going to help in the 40 because Floyd couldn't bankroll it himself.


----------



## DobyZhee

KO_VALEV said:


> 50 Cent said that he was going to help in the 40 because Floyd couldn't bankroll it himself.


Release another rap single?

All I'm saying is some of the clowns here act like they know exactly was in the 40 mil details..

GTFO, shit was never signed

Sent from my mom's landline
using Tapatalk


----------



## steviebruno

DobyZhee said:


> Release another rap single?
> 
> All I'm saying is some of the clowns here act like they know exactly was in the 40 mil details..
> 
> GTFO, shit was never signed
> 
> Sent from my mom's landline
> using Tapatalk


We all know it wasn't signed; Pac hung up the phone.


----------



## turbotime

bump


----------



## Kurushi

@*turbotime*,

Cheers for the link. There's not a lot of details in there unfortunately though.

From the article:

January 2012 - Mayweather calls Pacquiao about "giving the world what they want to see". Pacquiao asks for "about 50/50 split" which Mayweather says "can't happen".

From the video above:

Mayweather claims to have offered Pacquiao 40 million dollars during the call and that Pac said "I want 50/50 and got off the phone"

I found a video where Pac references the call and confirms that he offered Mayweather 50/50 and claims he was willing to submit to whatever Floyd wanted in terms of blood testing (I think this is from around February 2012). He also mentions that Mayweather offered him a "guaranteed amount" and "no more sharing of the PPV".

I think we can only take seriously what has been repeated by both of them (i.e. that the call happened, that Pacquiao was offered a fixed amount, that Mayweather was offered a 50/50 split). Are there any other sources from either of them that can put some flesh on the bones of what else was said?

From what we know for certain, it does strike me as being a very difficult task to negotiate a fight where one person is offering a percentage and the other is offering a flat rate. A flat rate doesn't represent a fixed percentage so it could feasibly be below (or even above) a given percentage split. Obviously both guys felt it would be below 50%

Another couple of questions:

@*PBFred*,

1) I already asked but where are you getting the figures in your previous post (in particular the amounts taken before the purse is split)?

@ anyone else

2) Did Mayweather (in early 2012) ever respond to Pacquiao with a percentage split as opposed to a flat rate fee? Did Pacquiao (in early 2012) agree to a higher flat fee?
3) What/when was the last 'serious' offer that was made from either of them (putting aside the gifs, rotary phones, ad hominems about tax, charity bollocks etc.)?


----------



## PBFred

Kurushi said:


> Another couple of questions:
> 
> @*PBFred*,
> 
> 1) I already asked but where are you getting the figures in your previous post (in particular the amounts taken before the purse is split)?
> 
> @ anyone else
> 
> 2) Did Mayweather (in early 2012) ever respond to Pacquiao with a percentage split as opposed to a flat rate fee? Did Pacquiao (in early 2012) agree to a higher flat fee?
> 3) What/when was the last 'serious' offer that was made from either of them (putting aside the gifs, rotary phones, ad hominems about tax, charity bollocks etc.)?


Sorry for the delay brother.

Figures are mine and I somewhat work in the industry so they are fairly close to accurate, at least the revenue generated from PPV. The international rights and sponsorships are my uneducated best guess. If someone here is able to break it down more accurately, I'm all ears. You may have noticed that most people didn't respond/acknowledge my outline meaning that they are unable to say otherwise.

2. Not that I'm aware of

3. Mayweather offered Pac-man a 50/50 split after the Marquez and Cotto fights in late 2009 and actually sent TR a contract:
http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/news/box...y-pacquiao-nearly-agreed-to-a-2010-fight.html


----------



## turbotime

Kurushi said:


> @*turbotime*,
> 
> Cheers for the link. There's not a lot of details in there unfortunately though.
> 
> From the article:
> 
> January 2012 - Mayweather calls Pacquiao about "giving the world what they want to see". Pacquiao asks for "about 50/50 split" which Mayweather says "can't happen".
> 
> From the video above:
> 
> Mayweather claims to have offered Pacquiao 40 million dollars during the call and that Pac said "I want 50/50 and got off the phone"
> 
> I found a video where Pac references the call and confirms that he offered Mayweather 50/50 and claims he was willing to submit to whatever Floyd wanted in terms of blood testing (I think this is from around February 2012). He also mentions that Mayweather offered him a "guaranteed amount" and "no more sharing of the PPV".
> 
> I think we can only take seriously what has been repeated by both of them (i.e. that the call happened, that Pacquiao was offered a fixed amount, that Mayweather was offered a 50/50 split). Are there any other sources from either of them that can put some flesh on the bones of what else was said?
> 
> From what we know for certain, it does strike me as being a very difficult task to negotiate a fight where one person is offering a percentage and the other is offering a flat rate. A flat rate doesn't represent a fixed percentage so it could feasibly be below (or even above) a given percentage split. Obviously both guys felt it would be below 50%
> 
> Another couple of questions:
> 
> @*PBFred*,
> 
> 1) I already asked but where are you getting the figures in your previous post (in particular the amounts taken before the purse is split)?
> 
> @ anyone else
> 
> 2) Did Mayweather (in early 2012) ever respond to Pacquiao with a percentage split as opposed to a flat rate fee? Did Pacquiao (in early 2012) agree to a higher flat fee?
> 3) What/when was the last 'serious' offer that was made from either of them (putting aside the gifs, rotary phones, ad hominems about tax, charity bollocks etc.)?


The last I know of any talks of having the fight take place, was GBP talked about the phonecall and said they would need to sit down with Arum, look at the PPV numbers, the money numbers with a neutral party, and to work out an even split.

Arum never responded after that.


----------



## DobyZhee

turbotime said:


> The last I know of any talks of having the fight take place, was GBP talked about the phonecall and said they would need to sit down with Arum, look at the PPV numbers, the money numbers with a neutral party, and to work out an even split.
> 
> Arum never responded after that.


When Floyd ever shows up at manny's fights then we will know who wants the fight and when

Sent from my mom's landline
using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime

DobyZhee said:


> When Floyd ever shows up at manny's fights then we will know who wants the fight and when
> 
> Sent from my mom's landline
> using Tapatalk


Like how Floyd showed up to Maidana/Broner?


----------



## DobyZhee

turbotime said:


> Like how Floyd showed up to Maidana/Broner?


Did he really? Lol

Sent from my mom's landline
using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime

DobyZhee said:


> Did he really? Lol
> 
> Sent from my mom's landline
> using Tapatalk


rhetorical.


----------



## DobyZhee

turbotime said:


> rhetorical.


This is a manny fight in Vegas, not some fight in Biloxi miss

Sent from my mom's landline
using Tapatalk


----------



## KO_VALEV

*A Poll in 2014 Has Pac KOing Floyd...*

http://allhiphop.com/2014/03/05/the-great-debate-mayweather-vs-pacquiao/

Poll:

http://knockoutnation.com/the-great-debate-mayweather-vs-pacquiao/

Based on the comments left, the posters neither appear to be Flomos nor Pactards.


----------



## bballchump11

:lol:


----------



## Reppin501

Cool story...


----------



## Hatesrats

SMF'S


----------



## Zopilote

KO_VALEV said:


> http://allhiphop.com/2014/03/05/the-great-debate-mayweather-vs-pacquiao/
> 
> Poll:
> 
> http://knockoutnation.com/the-great-debate-mayweather-vs-pacquiao/
> 
> Based on the comments left, the posters neither appear to be Flomos nor Pactards.


Based on the comments left, those posters DKSAB.


----------



## elterrible

well he did KO iron chinned ATG brandon rios so of course he can stop floyd


----------



## bballchump11

I'm at school, but can somebody tell me what Ariza says in this video

http://onlychamps.com/videogallery/...fered-manny-pacquiao-the-fight-esnews-boxing/


----------



## chibelle

It is an Elie video. Hopefully, someone with a a higher retard fortitude will watch it and report back.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

bballchump11 said:


> I'm at school, but can somebody tell me what Ariza says in this video
> 
> http://onlychamps.com/videogallery/...fered-manny-pacquiao-the-fight-esnews-boxing/


He said that Floyd offered Manny the fight and Manny turned it down. The 40 million offer. He said Floyd is a businessman and low balled him but Manny should have negotiated and came back with an offer of 50 or 55 million.

Same shit I have said all along. The 40 million should have been used as a starting point but Manny is too stupid to understand that. Also before anyone gets into a debate about the 40 million, that shit would have never been offered had Arum done his job and negotiated the fight when Shaefer and the mediator where calling his damn phone.


----------



## Emeritus

MrJotatp4p said:


> He said that Floyd offered Manny the fight and Manny turned it down. The 40 million offer. He said Floyd is a businessman and low balled him but Manny should have negotiated and came back with an offer of 50 or 55 million.
> 
> Same shit I have said all along. The 40 million should have been used as a starting point but Manny is too stupid to understand that. Also before anyone gets into a debate about the 40 million, that shit would have never been offered had Arum done his job and negotiated the fight when Shaefer and the mediator where calling his damn phone.


Yea he basically said he was there and said Floyd called him man to man to offer him the fight and the money and Manny instead of dealing with it passed the phone to someone else (Michael Konzc) and refused to negotiate.

Anyway it is old news we all knew this happened.


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> I'm at school, but can somebody tell me what Ariza says in this video
> 
> http://onlychamps.com/videogallery/...fered-manny-pacquiao-the-fight-esnews-boxing/


That Manny might go down in history as more accomplished, but Floyd might go down as the better fighter due to recent comparative performances. He just says Floyd offered 40 million on the phone, and that Floyd at some point told Ariza "I'm a businessman, I'm gonna lowball you", and that Manny could have come back with something else like 50 or 55 but didn't, passed the phone to someone else. (Which is inaccurate since he authorized Koncz to offer a 55-45 split but whatevs). Sounds like BS to me a bit, why would Floyd talk to Ariza and casually bring it up like "yeah I lowballed him"?


----------



## randomwalk

Ariza is just bitter. He always said stupid stuff like "Not even God can help Marquez in the third fight". He also said Amir Khan beats Manny in 99/100 rounds of boxing in another video.


----------



## bballchump11

MrJotatp4p said:


> He said that Floyd offered Manny the fight and Manny turned it down. The 40 million offer. He said Floyd is a businessman and low balled him but Manny should have negotiated and came back with an offer of 50 or 55 million.
> 
> Same shit I have said all along. The 40 million should have been used as a starting point but Manny is too stupid to understand that. Also before anyone gets into a debate about the 40 million, that shit would have never been offered had Arum done his job and negotiated the fight when Shaefer and the mediator where calling his damn phone.


oh aight thanks. I just listened to it myself also. I think Floyd messed up because Arum was trying his hardest to avoid Floyd at the time. So when Floyd made the offer, it gave Arum an escape route.

Like you said, they should have counter-offered and negotiated, but Arum wasn't about that and Pacquiao isn't the brightest bulb.


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> oh aight thanks. I just listened to it myself also. I think Floyd messed up because Arum was trying his hardest to avoid Floyd at the time. So when Floyd made the offer, it gave Arum an escape route.
> 
> Like you said, they should have counter-offered and negotiated, but Arum wasn't about that and Pacquiao isn't the brightest bulb.


Koncz came back with 55-45 and Floyd didn't want it, no?


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> Koncz came back with 55-45 and Floyd didn't want it, no?


The offered 55-45 for the winner, but I'm not sure when exactly they did offer that :think


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> The offered 55-45 for the winner, but I'm not sure when exactly they did offer that :think


Yeah 55-45 to the winner with a 50 million guarantee for each, apparently:

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/sports_blog/2012/02/floyd-mayweather-manny-pacquiao-boxing.html

That was the last negotiation.


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah 55-45 to the winner with a 50 million guarantee for each, apparently:
> 
> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/sports_blog/2012/02/floyd-mayweather-manny-pacquiao-boxing.html
> 
> That was the last negotiation.


oh ok. TBH, both deals sucks :lol: but that's how you negotiate I guess. You offer a shitty deal and I respond with a shitty one


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> oh ok. TBH, both deals sucks :lol: but that's how you negotiate I guess. You offer a shitty deal and I respond with a shitty one


Yeah. I think most recently Pac said he'd do 60-40 but that was just in interviews and whatnot. That's fair IMO assuming he does over a million with Bradley.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

bballchump11 said:


> oh ok. TBH, both deals sucks :lol: but that's how you negotiate I guess. You offer a shitty deal and I respond with a shitty one


That shit wasn't a negotiation. There is a reason why Floyd has Shaefer and Haymon on his team. Floyd tried a power play on Manny since Bob wasn't trying to negotiate to see if he would deal and then cut Arum out. Real negotiations never took place and 40 million and 55/45 was all bullshit games.

You have to understand that Mayweather was already making 50 to 60 million. Manny was making like 20 to 25 if you want to believe that.


----------



## KO_VALEV

Floyd done fucked up. He could have made 150 million in the biggest fight in the history of the sport against a guy he had almost every single advantage over (size, reach, height, ring IQ, skills, defense, comparable if not faster speed). What Floyd "Money" Mayweather gave up is proof that he ducked Manny Pacquiao. Plus, the COUNTLESS VIDEOS AND DIRECT QUOTES FROM THE MAN HIMSELF are enough to tell you that Floyd wanted no part of MP.


----------



## KO_VALEV

Ariza was kicked the fuck out of Team Pac and hated very publicly by Roach, Koncz, and Arum. Dude's as bitter as a person can come. Pretty sure he wasn't standing around when Floyd called Pac. Pretty sure Floyd wouldn't speak directly to Ariza.

:lol:

I'm actually shocked RG hasn't muzzled him. Before they let Ariza in, RG went out of his way to say that everyone hated Ariza, and that Ariza wasn't going to be a mouthpiece of anyone, and that his only job is to help train and condition.


----------



## turbotime

Why would any fighter in their right mind agree to a larger split to the winner? Did you miss Marquez/Pacquiao 3?


----------



## SouthPaw

No way in hell Floyd and Manny both get 50 mil guarantees. That's total bullshit. Canelo had to take a significantly lower purse in the highest grossing fight ever just for Floyd to make 41.5. They'd have to sell like 3 mil PPV(all in HD) No way in hell either guy makes a cent more either.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

SouthPaw said:


> No way in hell Floyd and Manny both get 50 mil guarantees. That's total bullshit. Canelo had to take a significantly lower purse in the highest grossing fight ever just for Floyd to make 41.5. They'd have to sell like 3 mil PPV(all in HD) No way in hell either guy makes a cent more either.


True. Both guys can't make 50 million plus. Everyone has to get paid and when its all said and done there won't be enough money for them to make 50 million a piece.


----------



## turbotime

MrJotatp4p said:


> True. Both guys can't make 50 million plus. Everyone has to get paid and when its all said and done there won't be enough money for them to make 50 million a piece.


Fucking hell, Oskee and Floyd "only made" 78 million combined, Oskee still has the highest purse ever recorded and he was the fucking promoter and the fighter in it :lol:

The numbers being thrown around are just ridiculous.


----------



## godsavethequeen

Not sure if you can say these words here, but here goes any how. I still enjoy a good read of Chris Williams or Scott Gilfraud of boxing news 24 and read some of the BS from Flomo's and Pactards ( I hate that word ). Do any of you think any of those retarded ones post here eg Ben Gurion, Erie, My Suzie Q or Bearcat


----------



## jaymon112

You know that they aren't real writers? @godsavethequeen


----------



## godsavethequeen

jaymon112 said:


> You know that they aren't real writers? @*godsavethequeen*


Yeah I know, But some of the stuff that is written is cringe worthy


----------



## KO_VALEV

*Pacquiao Vs. Mayweather: Do You Still See This As a Competitive Fight???*

Pacquiao beat Bradley 9-3. He looked great against JMM until he leapt into a monster right hand. But then he rebounded w/ a masterclass performance against a big ass Rios. Pacquiao has slowed down a lot (since a 165 pound Margarito punished that body in Round 6). And Floyd has looked as brilliant as ever.

Do you see this as a competitive fight at this point?


----------



## allenko1

I never saw it as competitive. Not when the fight was at primetime. Maybe now it could be. we'll never know...


----------



## KO_VALEV

allenko1 said:


> I never saw it as competitive. Not when the fight was at primetime. Maybe now it could be. we'll never know...


Wait, what? When they were both prime, it wasn't competitive, but it is now? That would mean you are saying Floyd has regressed big time?


----------



## turbotime

It'd be competitive but never close. 8-4 for Mayweather, in 2009, in 2018.


----------



## allenko1

Floyd TKO 10 in 2009. By decision in 2014 with PAC Man having some moments...


----------



## Uncle Rico

Back then I picked Floyd in a competitive UD - 7-5 or 8-4. I saw Pac's movement and high punch output allowing him to be a bit of a nuisance and steal rounds. 

But now, both of those things have declined considerably and he's far less threatening. Floyd won't be put in a defensive shell as much and will have no problems letting his own hands go; thus winning him more rounds. 9-3 or 10-2 or something.


----------



## allenko1

KO_VALEV said:


> Wait, what? When they were both prime, it wasn't competitive, but it is now? That would mean you are saying Floyd has regressed big time?


we'll never know...


----------



## bballchump11

The fight would be like this all night


----------



## KO_VALEV

bballchump11 said:


> The fight would be like this all night


Pacquiao fights nothing like Guerrero.


----------



## allenko1

bballchump11 said:


> The fight would be like this all night


Basically...


----------



## Bogotazo

I think it would still be the best offense vs the best defense. I think it's competitive still. Pacquiao is a bit of a question mark, but Floyd doesn't fight the way JMM does. He has his own tricks and advantages by comparison but I see an in shape Pac giving him more trouble than most other fighters around. The Bradley fight IMO showed the difference between JMM's in the pocket counter-punching and Bradley's Floyd imitation stick and move footwork which found success but also failed to line up the right hand often or evade getting backed up by straight shots.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Floyd in my honest opinion would have dominated Pac and won a 10-2 or 9-3 type of UD. People who know boxing know that this is a bd style match up for Manny Pacquiao. 

Floyd's foot work is way better for starters. Floyd can match foot speed with Manny but more importantly is Floyd's mental reaction time as well as his reflexes. 

manny doesn't have a jab to bother Floyd and Floyd is a master at controlling the range. Manny couldn't cut off the ring against old man Mosley or against Cotto when Cotto got on his bike. Floyd has hand speed just like Manny but Floyd is quicker. 

Also i feel that Floyd would control Manny at long range and short range. JMM vs Pac 3 showed everyone Manny's flaws are still there and he was frustrated and got out worked in the foot work department. Floyd would have dominated Manny then and he will now too. I am also willing to bet that if they fight Floyd will end up throwing more punches than MANNY


----------



## bballchump11

KO_VALEV said:


> Pacquiao fights nothing like Guerrero.


Floyd would be countering Pacquiao when he lunges in is my point


----------



## MrJotatp4p

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd would be countering Pacquiao when he lunges in is my point


Not only will he be countering but he will setting traps and have Manny lunging in and Floyd has the foot work, foot speed, and reaction time to be out of range where he can land flush right hand and be out of range. Manny's lack of a jab, and inability to cut off the ring is just one of the ways he would lose.


----------



## bballchump11

MrJotatp4p said:


> Not only will he be countering but he will setting traps and have Manny lunging in and Floyd has the foot work, foot speed, and reaction time to be out of range where he can land flush right hand and be out of range. Manny's lack of a jab, and inability to cut off the ring is just one of the ways he would lose.


yeah I agree with you man. Manny will start looking extremely one dimensional when he realizes he can't cross no man's land safely anymore.

Me and @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) have always said that Floyd can get a stoppage depending on Manny. I expect Manny to get discouraged and slow down like in Marquez III or get over anxious and reckless like in Marquez IV


----------



## turbotime

Floyd would never go for a stoppage vs Manny. He'd shake Manny early though sort of like Rigo did Donaire and Marquez did Manny in their fights, winning a comfy UD.


----------



## bballchump11

turbotime said:


> Floyd would never go for a stoppage vs Manny. He'd shake Manny early though sort of like Rigo did Donaire and Marquez did Manny in their fights, winning a comfy UD.


I think Floyd could drop Manny if he tries to get as or move aggressive than Ricky did late in the fight after being beaten down some. It's a bitch to get hit with a shot you don't see while rushing forward off balance or with your feet not on the ground


----------



## turbotime

bballchump11 said:


> I think Floyd could drop Manny if he tries to get as or move aggressive than Ricky did late in the fight after being beaten down some. It's a bitch to get hit with a shot you don't see while rushing forward off balance or with your feet not on the ground


True, he could definitely floor manny with the same combo Marquez did. and Mayweather has a much more educated jab down and up, to set up his overhands.


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd would be countering Pacquiao when he lunges in is my point


If they ever fight, Pac needs to emphasize his stutter-step perpetual motion feinting and shit and avoid random lunges, so Floyd can't sit down on his right as much and has to edge backward. Floyd is a control freak.


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> If they ever fight, Pac needs to emphasize his stutter-step perpetual motion feinting and shit and avoid random lunges, so Floyd can't sit down on his right as much and has to edge backward. Floyd is a control freak.


:yep I wish that Ortiz fight was longer. Ortiz stylistically was the closest to Pacquiao that Floyd has faced


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> :yep I wish that Ortiz fight was longer. Ortiz stylistically was the closest to Pacquiao that Floyd has faced


Yup me too. It's probably why Freddie said Ortiz gave them good ideas for a gameplan.


----------



## Carpe Diem

bballchump11 said:


> The fight would be like this all night


This is how i think Floyd would be able to offset Manny's [double jab/straight left combo a few times. I saw Bradley cut him off with a straight right before Manny even threw the straight left after Manny feinted with his usual pump-fake double jab at least two or times in the their first bout, but we all know Bradley wasn't consistent enough in that fight and he's not a sharpshooter like Floyd.


----------



## mrtony80

Five years later...


----------



## Reppin501

bballchump11 said:


> :yep I wish that Ortiz fight was longer. Ortiz stylistically was the closest to Pacquiao that Floyd has faced


I agree stylistically, but Ortiz is so much bigger that it nulls it some. Floyd would be able to handle Manny physically, to where Ortiz and the 16 pound advantage, made that much more difficult.


----------



## Carpe Diem

bballchump11 said:


> The fight would be like this all night












These two gifs are very similar. I hope Bradley do a better job with his straight right hand in the rematch. He found his rhythm and had his best rounds in the last 3-4 rounds of the fight, but it was too little, too late.


----------



## Bogotazo

Carpe Diem said:


> These two gifs are very similar. I hope Bradley do a better job with his straight right hand in the rematch. He found his rhythm and had his best rounds in the last 3-4 rounds of the fight, but it was too little, too late.


The difference there is Pac being a bit too out of reach for the right and being able to anticipate the counter from a low angle. And of course Bradley not having a right hand like Floyd.

Do you favor Tim in the rematch?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

mrtony80 said:


> Five years later...


difference now is floyd is still a chicken and juan did the job for him

juan: "look floyd no drug test" :lol:


----------



## Carpe Diem

Bogotazo said:


> The difference there is Pac being a bit too out of reach for the right and being able to anticipate the counter from a low angle. And of course Bradley not having a right hand like Floyd.
> 
> Do you favor Tim in the rematch?


I slightly disagree. He wasn't out of reach for a short straight right counter, Bradley just made a bad mistake with the counter left hook, and Manny anticipated the shot half way in and ducked a bit lower and countered Bradley upstairs with a left upper hook. If you look closely enough, Bradley's right glove even grazed Manny's cheek after Manny's momentum carried him over half way in, that's all the little opening that Floyd would need. Judging from the Pac-Bradley gif, Either Floyd would miss Pacquiao with the counter straight right or they both wouldn't land a punch.

I think Pacquiao will win the rematch. I think Bradley will make the same mistakes that he made in the first fight. He's just not a sharpshooter who will look for openings/mistakes. Once Manny hits him with a big shot, he will get drawn to fight Manny's fight.


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> Yup me too. It's probably why Freddie said Ortiz gave them good ideas for a gameplan.


yeah it was after this fight that I finally got an idea on how Floyd would fight Manny. I always saw him super aggressive against southpaws in the past and wondered what he'd do vs Manny


----------



## bballchump11

Carpe Diem said:


> This is how i think Floyd would be able to offset Manny's [double jab/straight left combo a few times. I saw Bradley cut him off with a straight right before Manny even threw the straight left after Manny feinted with his usual pump-fake double jab at least two or times in the their first bout, but we all know Bradley wasn't consistent enough in that fight and he's not a sharpshooter like Floyd.


yeah definitely 


Reppin501 said:


> I agree stylistically, but Ortiz is so much bigger that it nulls it some. Floyd would be able to handle Manny physically, to where Ortiz and the 16 pound advantage, made that much more difficult.


Yeah good point. I used to mention that in the past too how Ortiz has pretty good balance and 14+ pounds. If Floyd was countering Manny the same way, I think he could really hurt him 


Carpe Diem said:


> These two gifs are very similar. I hope Bradley do a better job with his straight right hand in the rematch. He found his rhythm and had his best rounds in the last 3-4 rounds of the fight, but it was too little, too late.


Bradley from what I've seen since the Pacquiao fight is straightening up his punches more. Hopefully it'll translate in this fight


Boxing Fanatic said:


> difference now is floyd is still a chicken and juan did the job for him
> 
> juan: "look floyd no drug test" :lol:


your lameass is always changing your tune


----------



## Kurushi

Bogotazo said:


> The difference there is Pac being a bit too out of reach for the right and being able to anticipate the counter from a low angle. And of course Bradley not having a right hand like Floyd.


Maybe it's because the loop of the gif has taken all the context out of it but to me it looks like Pac did that deliberately. He's ducking in anticipation before Tim even throws the left.


----------



## LiL Boosie

*Why is Floyd so reluctant to fight Manny?*

Its his biggest payday by far,Floyd could make 50-75 Million for the fight...

Not talking about the past,because both sides were to blame for it not happening before. It seems Manny wants the fight now & has been saying it,no drug testing concerns... Floyd gave him the bs offer of what 25mill flat,when Floyd woulda made triple that with PPV sales...

Now Im of the opinion Floyd could potentially DOMINATE Pac.... Just outbox him silly

Does Floyd lack confidence he can beat Pac? Does Pac's speed & power give Floyd concerns?Was it because Pac beat Cotto/Hatton easier then Floyd? But then Floyd dominated a guy who beat Pac. Floyd comes off as cocky/confident as hell,so idk if he is "SCARED" of Pac

He doesnt even try to negotiate with Pac...

Im really flabergasted here. I dont know the reason. Is he scared Pac could take his 0? Is,it really about money? Will he just not do buisness with Bob Arum? For whatever reason,Floyd does not seem intrested in a Pac fight...


----------



## DaCrooked

LiL Boosie said:


> *Its his biggest payday by far,Floyd could make 50-75 Million for the fight...*
> 
> Not talking about the past,because both sides were to blame for it not happening before. It seems Manny wants the fight now & has been saying it,no drug testing concerns... Floyd gave him the bs offer of what 25mill flat,when Floyd woulda made triple that with PPV sales...
> 
> Now Im of the opinion Floyd could potentially DOMINATE Pac.... Just outbox him silly
> 
> Does Floyd lack confidence he can beat Pac? Does Pac's speed & power give Floyd concerns?Was it because Pac beat Cotto/Hatton easier then Floyd? But then Floyd dominated a guy who beat Pac. Floyd comes off as cocky/confident as hell,so idk if he is "SCARED" of Pac
> 
> He doesnt even try to negotiate with Pac...
> 
> Im really flabergasted here. I dont know the reason. Is he scared Pac could take his 0? Is,it really about money? Will he just not do buisness with Bob Arum? For whatever reason,Floyd does not seem intrested in a Pac fight...


he made over 80 for Canelo. He doesn't need Manny to make gargantuan paydays.


----------



## Bogotazo

Kurushi said:


> Maybe it's because the loop of the gif has taken all the context out of it but to me it looks like Pac did that deliberately. He's ducking in anticipation before Tim even throws the left.


That's how I see it too, planned in advance for the counter-left. Bradley would have to reach over to land his right, not the ideal position.


----------



## KO_VALEV

He's not confident that he can win. He's been digging into and attacking Pac (unprovoked) for close to 4 years. But he pardoned Rios, Bey, and J'Leon Love when they were busted for PEDs. To me, that means it was never about drug-testing. Just lack of confidence. Pac's won the mental war since 2009.


----------



## turbotime

He doesn't need Manny to make that type of cheddar anymore.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## KO_VALEV

bballchump11 said:


>







Alex Ariza was HATED by Roach, Koncz, and Arum, and fired without notice by Manny. But let Floyd you how much he didn't want the fight.

:deal


----------



## MrJotatp4p

KO_VALEV said:


> Alex Ariza was HATED by Roach, Koncz, and Arum, and fired without notice by Manny. But let Floyd you how much he didn't want the fight.
> 
> :deal


Your shit has no legs to stand on when being honest and dealing with facts. Throughout this entire sham that these guys caused Floyd is the only one who has put pen to paper and actually signed to fight the first time around. Then Manny and company come back wanting something different after saying no problem.

Also don't act like your boy Manny didn't know that Arum was playing games while Shaefer and the mediator was calling his ass. Then he was too stupid to use 40 million as a base to real negotiations.

We know why Manny is screaming for this fight now and its bc he needs the money.


----------



## KO_VALEV

MrJotatp4p said:


> Your shit has no legs to stand on when being honest and dealing with facts. Throughout this entire sham that these guys caused Floyd is the only one who has put pen to paper and actually signed to fight the first time around. Then Manny and company come back wanting something different after saying no problem.
> 
> Also don't act like your boy Manny didn't know that Arum was playing games while Shaefer and the mediator was calling his ass. Then he was too stupid to use 40 million as a base to real negotiations.
> 
> We know why Manny is screaming for this fight now and its bc he needs the money.


Dog. I've provided extended video of Floyd sounding 100% bitchmade. You tell me how from Floyd's own words that he actually wanted the fight.

"My health is more important."

Seriously? He has never so much as mentioned his health against any other opponent. Not Mosley, not Canelo, not Cotto.

And you're a businessman... so I don't know why Floyd's signature means anything, ESPECIALLY if Pac ain't agreed to all the terms. I sent out a half million dollar contract to a client that I am trying to sign. My signature is on the contract... doesn't mean shit. Because his legal team is going to going over it w/ a fine tooth comb and then come back and demand addendums, adjustments, and concessions. And the contract I drafted is set up to benefit my company far more than him. With room to negotiate so that it looks like we are making huge concessions when we've made room for such shit to happen.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

KO_VALEV said:


> Dog. I've provided extended video of Floyd sounding 100% bitchmade. You tell me how from Floyd's own words that he actually wanted the fight.
> 
> "My health is more important."
> 
> Seriously? He has never so much as mentioned his health against any other opponent. Not Mosley, not Canelo, not Cotto.
> 
> And you're a businessman... so I don't know why Floyd's signature means anything, ESPECIALLY if Pac ain't agreed to all the terms. I sent out a half million dollar contract to a client that I am trying to sign. My signature is on the contract... doesn't mean shit. Because his legal team is going to going over it w/ a fine tooth comb and then come back and demand addendums, adjustments, and concessions. And the contract I drafted is set up to benefit my company far more than him. With room to negotiate so that it looks like we are making huge concessions when we've made room for such shit to happen.


Putting pen to paper means everything bc in business documentation beats conversation. Manny and/or his team gave everything a green light and then backed off of it. Not Floyd's fault and on top of that Arum was caught lying about what was actually happening in mediation.

Now you take what Floyd says out of context and try and use it but people with common sense and logic understand that neither fighter is afraid of the other. Manny is begging for this fight for one reason only and thats $$$ which I have no problem with. I hope Manny can beat Bradley and that Manny doesn't sign an extension. They are all at fault but the problem is everyone wants to blame Floyd and Arum as if Manny has no fault when he is the main reason this fight hasn't happened.


----------



## DobyZhee

MrJotatp4p said:


> Putting pen to paper means everything bc in business documentation beats conversation. Manny and/or his team gave everything a green light and then backed off of it. Not Floyd's fault and on top of that Arum was caught lying about what was actually happening in mediation.
> 
> Now you take what Floyd says out of context and try and use it but people with common sense and logic understand that neither fighter is afraid of the other. Manny is begging for this fight for one reason only and thats $$$ which I have no problem with. I hope Manny can beat Bradley and that Manny doesn't sign an extension. They are all at fault but the problem is everyone wants to blame Floyd and Arum as if Manny has no fault when he is the main reason this fight hasn't happened.


Floyd's always been about self preservation.

Even he said that they would pay JMM steps side money.. Never happened.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

DobyZhee said:


> Floyd's always been about self preservation.
> 
> Even he said that they would pay JMM steps side money.. Never happened.


Tell me something DobY? Who walked away? Who walked away after agreeing at first? Who back then said they would test just not the day of the fight and still walked away when he was giving 2 wks?

Who told the media for months that they didn't know who to talk to on Floyd's side? Who sent Joe Jackson to talk to Floyd and said broke ass Joe Jackson would put up the money for the fight when joe Jackson is so broke he was selling cologne in a mall for money?

Blame falls on everyone especially Manny.


----------



## El-Terrible

turbotime said:


> He doesn't need Manny to make that type of cheddar anymore.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


He would still make as much if not more than $80m though. Also, it shouldn't be just about the money - always makes me laugh when so-called boxing fans defend Mayweather as if they were taking a cut of his winnings...bottom line, he would make $80m+ against Pacquiao and in terms of legacy and what it does for boxing as a sport it's huge as it would get more attention than any other fight, arguable since Hagler v Leonard

To summise, he won't take the fight as he's scared of losing to Pacquiao of all people, right now the perception is Mayweather is number 1 , he's too scared to lose that...that's always been the case, and not a thing has changed.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

El-Terrible said:


> He would still make as much if not more than $80m though. Also, it shouldn't be just about the money - always makes me laugh when so-called boxing fans defend Mayweather as if they were taking a cut of his winnings...bottom line, he would make $80m+ against Pacquiao and in terms of legacy and what it does for boxing as a sport it's huge as it would get more attention than any other fight, arguable since Hagler v Leonard
> 
> To summise, he won't take the fight as he's scared of losing to Pacquiao of all people, right now the perception is Mayweather is number 1 , he's too scared to lose that...that's always been the case, and not a thing has changed.


But here is the problem with that argument. Floyd is the one who signed to fight the first time around? When Team Pac said its a green light on the testing Floyd signed. Then Team Pac come back days later wanting cut offs. Scared men don't sign the contract to fight. Scared men don't call up their reps and tell them to make the fight with Manny and when Manny's promoter refusing to answer calls and jokes around for wks, personally call Manny and make an offer regardless if offer was low or not.


----------



## El-Terrible

MrJotatp4p said:


> But here is the problem with that argument. Floyd is the one who signed to fight the first time around? When Team Pac said its a green light on the testing Floyd signed. Then Team Pac come back days later wanting cut offs. Scared men don't sign the contract to fight. Scared men don't call up their reps and tell them to make the fight with Manny and when Manny's promoter refusing to answer calls and jokes around for wks, personally call Manny and make an offer regardless if offer was low or not.


Show me where he signed? Couple of Mayweather fans keep saying this, what's the source? Interesting as Richard Schaefer said he had no recollection of 50-50 ever being offered contractually - like I say, if he signed then fair enough but I've not seen any credible source - likewise I've seen reports saying Pacquiao signed:

http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/boxing/news/story?id=4715684

So please, we can find "sources" all day long - unless you show me signed copy of this contract we can only go by what we hear from both fighters...back then (2009/2010) I believe both camps were to blame 100% - it was about egos, demands, promoters wanting a piece. However in the last 2 years there is no question who is avoiding the fight


----------



## DobyZhee

MrJotatp4p said:


> Tell me something DobY? Who walked away? Who walked away after agreeing at first? Who back then said they would test just not the day of the fight and still walked away when he was giving 2 wks?
> 
> Who told the media for months that they didn't know who to talk to on Floyd's side? Who sent Joe Jackson to talk to Floyd and said broke ass Joe Jackson would put up the money for the fight when joe Jackson is so broke he was selling cologne in a mall for money?
> 
> Blame falls on everyone especially Manny.


He never paid JMM the step aside money.

Funny how he announced the JMM fight on the same day as Hatton PAC, then he suddenly got an injury in July which was moved to September...

Floyd has it in his head that pac could potentially knock him out..

Floyd's own dad said he would never fight PAC. Guess who's training Floyd now. His own Dad..lol


----------



## steviebruno

DobyZhee said:


> He never paid JMM the step aside money.
> 
> Funny how he announced the JMM fight on the same day as Hatton PAC, then he suddenly got an injury in July which was moved to September...
> 
> Floyd has it in his head that pac could potentially knock him out..
> 
> Floyd's own dad said he would never fight PAC. Guess who's training Floyd now. His own Dad..lol


Funny how that outdoor stadium was never built...


----------



## DobyZhee

steviebruno said:


> Funny how that outdoor stadium was never built...


Yeah there's an outdoor stadium called Sam Boyd Stadium here in Vegas..
Seats 35 thousand plus if you configure it right..

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## turbotime

El-Terrible said:


> He would still make as much if not more than $80m though. Also, it shouldn't be just about the money - always makes me laugh when so-called boxing fans defend Mayweather as if they were taking a cut of his winnings...bottom line, he would make $80m+ against Pacquiao and in terms of legacy and what it does for boxing as a sport it's huge as it would get more attention than any other fight, arguable since Hagler v Leonard
> 
> To summise, he won't take the fight as he's scared of losing to Pacquiao of all people, right now the perception is Mayweather is number 1 , he's too scared to lose that...that's always been the case, and not a thing has changed.


You're doing nothing but guessing.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

DobyZhee said:


> Yeah there's an outdoor stadium called Sam Boyd Stadium here in Vegas..
> Seats 35 thousand plus if you configure it right..
> 
> sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


But Arum was talking about building a "temporary outdoor stadium" on the strip for the fight.


----------



## steviebruno

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> But Arum was talking about building a "temporary outdoor stadium" on the strip for the fight.


Which never made any damn sense to begin with.


----------



## DobyZhee

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> But Arum was talking about building a "temporary outdoor stadium" on the strip for the fight.


Arum speaks out his ass..

You know how long they been talkin about unlvnow project stadium in Las Vegas?


----------



## DobyZhee

steviebruno said:


> Which never made any damn sense to begin with.


Let's build a stadium for a fight that's not signed yet


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

DobyZhee said:


> Arum speaks out his ass..


:deal


----------



## Concrete

Mayweather didn't have any other opponents line up when he was negotiating with Pac. Mayweather's camp was the ones who contacted Pac's camp about setting up the fight in the first place. They both had there sparring partners picked out and lined up for training camp for goodness sake. They finished everything from the purse, weight, glove size, billing, venue. There was nothing left to negotiate when the testing all of a sudden became an issue. 

If Mayweather had that all planned out from the beginning where he would contact Pac's camp about the fight, not even have an opponent lined up, negotiate and agree to everything in negotiation all in order to duck Pac. Which he somehow new that Pac would eventually back tract on the testing. Then he is the smartest man on the planet. He is so slick he even offered Pac 14 days knowing that wouldn't be acceptable to him. 

Probability of that is low though


----------



## steviebruno

DobyZhee said:


> Let's build a stadium for a fight that's not signed yet


Let's block negotiations for a fight that hasn't been signed yet, because first we have to build the stadium for said fight... cut has to heal first, though.


----------



## Reppin501

steviebruno said:


> Let's block negotiations for a fight that hasn't been signed yet, because first we have to build the stadium for said fight... cut has to heal first, though.


There was also the concern over Manny's presidential candidacy and what Floyd might say...


----------



## El-Terrible

Concrete said:


> Mayweather didn't have any other opponents line up when he was negotiating with Pac. Mayweather's camp was the ones who contacted Pac's camp about setting up the fight in the first place. They both had there sparring partners picked out and lined up for training camp for goodness sake. They finished everything from the purse, weight, glove size, billing, venue. There was nothing left to negotiate when the testing all of a sudden became an issue.
> 
> If Mayweather had that all planned out from the beginning where he would contact Pac's camp about the fight, not even have an opponent lined up, negotiate and agree to everything in negotiation all in order to duck Pac. Which he somehow new that Pac would eventually back tract on the testing. Then he is the smartest man on the planet. He is so slick he even offered Pac 14 days knowing that wouldn't be acceptable to him.
> 
> Probability of that is low though


As I said before, Arum was a big part of the fight not happening back then - between him and the Mayweather ego it didn't happen. However the last 3 years it's been more on one side why the fight isn't happening. Mayweather was going on about "Take the test" a full year after Pacquiao publicly stated on numerous occasions he would do whatever Mayweather wanted. Come on!

If Mayweather wanted Pacquiao so badly he wouldn't be concerned with what Pacquiao does with his split, it's ludicrous. The guy simply doesn't want to put it on the line against Pacquiao, why are people in such denial. Why don't people listen to FLoyd's interviews, see his body language whenever Pac is brought up. Mayweather who is Mr PR. and yet he has dodged this issue so much - we hear him go on about his health, go on about Ellerbe and Haymon being great advisors instead of answering the question, moan about PAcquiao going from ordinary to extraordinary, taking potshots at any given opportunity against a guy who says nothing bad about him. IT is pure insecurity and concern of putting that 0 on the line against the one guy who rivals his status in boxing...come on guys, Mayweather is happy not to have to fight Pacquiao and would rather take digs in the press in an attempt to discredit PAcquiao and try to elevate his own status without having to back it up in the ring


----------



## MrJotatp4p

El-Terrible said:


> As I said before, Arum was a big part of the fight not happening back then - between him and the Mayweather ego it didn't happen. However the last 3 years it's been more on one side why the fight isn't happening. Mayweather was going on about "Take the test" a full year after Pacquiao publicly stated on numerous occasions he would do whatever Mayweather wanted. Come on!
> 
> If Mayweather wanted Pacquiao so badly he wouldn't be concerned with what Pacquiao does with his split, it's ludicrous. The guy simply doesn't want to put it on the line against Pacquiao, why are people in such denial. Why don't people listen to FLoyd's interviews, see his body language whenever Pac is brought up. Mayweather who is Mr PR. and yet he has dodged this issue so much - we hear him go on about his health, go on about Ellerbe and Haymon being great advisors instead of answering the question, moan about PAcquiao going from ordinary to extraordinary, taking potshots at any given opportunity against a guy who says nothing bad about him. IT is pure insecurity and concern of putting that 0 on the line against the one guy who rivals his status in boxing...come on guys, Mayweather is happy not to have to fight Pacquiao and would rather take digs in the press in an attempt to discredit PAcquiao and try to elevate his own status without having to back it up in the ring


Everything you just said is basically based off opinion? Floyd's body language blah blah.

Look here are the facts. Mayweather had Shaefer call Arum to make the fight. Shaefer contacted the mediator and the mediator called Arum as well and then he called Top Rank headquarters as well.

Shaefer was calling Arum for weeks and Arum was in the media asking, "why is Shaefer calling me?"

GBP doesn't represent Floyd, Floyd has to come with his own guarantee etc.

Stadium, Jail, May too soon, cut needs to heal and many more excuses

Got so bad Floyd had to personally call Manny himself.

No doubt Floyd has his blame to go around and Arum as well, but if you re-read your post you never mention shit about Manny as if he doesn't have fault when he has as much fault as everyone. He knew Arum was bullshitting in the media and he is the one who refused to fight the first time anyways. This fight would have happened a long time ago if Manny hadn't walked away.


----------



## KO_VALEV

*Pacquiao's Resume is Breathtaking (And I'm Talking About Clottey and Beyond)*

Let's look at his last four fights (3 P4P showdowns)...


*Marquez* (elite fighter, one of the Top 3 counterpunchers in the game, a stylistic nightmare, and packed on big power)
*Bradley *(elite fighter in his prime w/ unparalleled determination and heart, beat him wide)
*Marquez* (put a vicious beating on his nemesis before walking into a punch)
*Rios *(stylistically favored Pac, but Pac was coming off of one of the most devastating KOs in history and Rios is huge dude, a big puncher, and has unreal stamina and chin)

And these:


*Clottey *(big, sturdy welterweight with excellent D and heavy punches)
*Margarito *(huge, 17 pound weight advantage, otherwordly chin, workrate, and stamina)
*Mosley *(stylistically favored Mosley because Mosley's at his best when dudes stand and trade; Pac obliged him, but he ran)

People will say that Clottey was never elite, but the fact is Clottey would have been a nightmare to ANYONE in and around the division. Margarito was massive, fuckin' shredded, and came to kill Pac. Mosley was faded, but 2 fights ago almost took Floyd's head off.

Name me one fighter who can give up huge weight/size disadvantages and go through this trio.

Pac's facing Bradley next weekend, so that makes 4 of his last 5 fights against elite fighters and fellow P4Pers.


----------



## Dipset

He maybe a terrible husband and deadbeat dad but without a doubt the greatest Korean fighter of all time.


----------



## thehook13

Dipset said:


> He maybe a terrible husband and deadbeat dad but without a doubt the greatest Korean fighter of all time.


mayweather a wifebeater, poor son, not even in the top 30 best african americans of all time.


----------



## gander tasco

Clottey and margarito are definitely underrated wins (Clottey was a better welter then of the top 140/147 guys today outside of Floyd / Pac). And Pac doesnt get enough credit for taking on Marquez who's given him hell. I wouldn't rate the Mosley win at all, and Rios was a good comeback fight but not a notable win. If he beats Bradley again and doesnt get robbed it's shaping up to be a nice win on his record.

In general Pac's run from 135-147 is legendary there's no doubt about it from the weight jumping to all the big names.


----------



## Dipset

thehook13 said:


> mayweather a wifebeater, poor son, not even in the top 30 best african americans of all time.


Mayweather? isn't this thread about Manny Pacquiao bro? maybe I'm in the wrong place my bad.


----------



## JeffJoiner

Pac's resume is pretty solid. As far as entertainment goes, he's clearly the pound for pound and overall king of his era.


----------



## shenmue

gander tasco said:


> Clottey and margarito are definitely underrated wins (Clottey was a better welter then of the top 140/147 guys today outside of Floyd / Pac). And Pac doesnt get enough credit for taking on Marquez who's given him hell. I wouldn't rate the Mosley win at all, and Rios was a good comeback fight but not a notable win. If he beats Bradley again and doesnt get robbed it's shaping up to be a nice win on his record.
> 
> In general Pac's run from 135-147 is legendary there's no doubt about it from the weight jumping to all the big names.


I liked Clottey but he didn't turn up vs Pacman to win, he hardly threw any punches. That fight was a big let down for me.


----------



## poorface

gander tasco said:


> Clottey and margarito are definitely underrated wins (Clottey was a better welter then of the top 140/147 guys today outside of Floyd / Pac). And Pac doesnt get enough credit for taking on Marquez who's given him hell. I wouldn't rate the Mosley win at all, and Rios was a good comeback fight but not a notable win. If he beats Bradley again and doesnt get robbed it's shaping up to be a nice win on his record.
> 
> In general Pac's run from 135-147 is legendary there's no doubt about it from the weight jumping to all the big names.


Sorry but this Clottey revisionism is absolute nonsense. He's won the same number of big fights as most of today's unproven welters, with the key difference being that by the time of the Pacquiao fight he'd failed a number of times already in that situation.


----------



## FloydPatterson

Your boy ducked Mosley until Mayweather beat the fighter out of him

Your boy fought Brickfist after a suspension and a KO loss

Your boy fought old ass Marquez, and won via robbery

Your boy fought tim bradley and convincingly won yet somehow lost

Your boy fought old ass Marquez and got KTFO

Your boy beat up on abril's son Brandon Rios


----------



## KO_VALEV

FloydPatterson said:


> Your boy ducked Mosley until Mayweather beat the fighter out of him
> 
> Your boy fought Brickfist after a suspension and a KO loss
> 
> Your boy fought old ass Marquez, and won via robbery
> 
> Your boy fought tim bradley and convincingly won yet somehow lost
> 
> Your boy fought old ass Marquez and got KTFO
> 
> Your boy beat up on abril's son Brandon Rios


Maybe you should start a thread about your hero's legendary run of Ortiz, Guerrero, Greenelo, and Maidana.

:rofl


----------



## Danny

Dipset said:


> He maybe a terrible husband and deadbeat dad but without a doubt the greatest Korean fighter of all time.


:rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior

thehook13 said:


> mayweather a wifebeater, poor son, not even in the top 30 best african americans of all time.


Fuck off cunt


----------



## MichiganWarrior

FloydPatterson said:


> Your boy ducked Mosley until Mayweather beat the fighter out of him
> 
> Your boy fought Brickfist after a suspension and a KO loss
> 
> Your boy fought old ass Marquez, and won via robbery
> 
> Your boy fought tim bradley and convincingly won yet somehow lost
> J
> Your boy fought old ass Marquez and got KTFO
> 
> Your boy beat up on abril's son Brandon Rios


Blat! Body bagz ya diiiig?!


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog

Wrong thread

-------------------

www.boxingjabs.com


----------



## FloydPatterson

KO_VALEV said:


> Maybe you should start a thread about your hero's legendary run of Ortiz, Guerrero, Greenelo, and Maidana.
> 
> :rofl


Ortiz just had his career best win off an undefeated WBC Champion Andre Berto

Guerrero just jumped up 2 divisions, and beat Welterweight Top 10 Contenders, Aydin and Berto in dominating fashion

Cotto was coming off his revenge win over Brickfist Margacheeto, and had a nice little run at 154, he also held the WBA title

Canelo was the man at 154 after his string title defenses with his WBC title along with knocking off undefeated WBA champion Austin Trout

44 Have Tried, 44 Have Failed, One Man Twice.


----------



## KO_VALEV

FloydPatterson said:


> Ortiz just had his career best win off an undefeated WBC Champion Andre Berto
> 
> Guerrero just jumped up 2 divisions, and beat Welterweight Top 10 Contenders, Aydin and Berto in dominating fashion
> 
> Cotto was coming off his revenge win over Brickfist Margacheeto, and had a nice little run at 154, he also held the WBA title
> 
> Canelo was the man at 154 after his string title defenses with his WBC title along with knocking off undefeated WBA champion Austin Trout
> 
> 44 Have Tried, 44 Have Failed, One Man Twice.


Ortiz was almost KO'd by Berto.

Aydin's a bum and Berto was almost KO'd by Ortiz and was exposed as a hypejob. Both Ortiz and Berto's careers went down in flames.

Cotto is Tony and Pac's leftovers (Floyd fan logic).

Canelo was fed a steady diet of undersized no hopers, but the Trout win was decent.

Arum saved Floyd's 0 from Castillo.

Ortiz, Berto, and Maidana would never have gotten past Clottey, Margarito, Tim, or JMM.

:deal


----------



## bballchump11

Pacquiao's a homosexual


----------



## tonys333

I don't think we will ever see this fight even if Pac beats Bradley and Marquez.

here is what Roger Mayweather says

http://www.boxingscene.com/r-mayweather-pac-fight-save-his-fing-life--76378


----------



## turbotime

KO_VALEV said:


> Maybe you should start a thread about your hero's legendary run of Ortiz, Guerrero, Greenelo, and Maidana.
> 
> :rofl


----------



## MadcapMaxie

MichiganWarrior said:


> Blat! Body bagz ya diiiig?!


Shut up you white ****** cunt.


----------



## KO_VALEV

turbotime said:


>


Stylistic nightmare for Pac and it's very likely that Marquez was chemically-enhanced in III and IV. Floyd fought a bloated Marquez at welterweight, 2 divisions up, at a catchweight, AND cheated the scales while holding a size, reach, and height advantage.

Besides, at this point, I believe ALL opponents are being paid to take a dive against Floyd. 250 million contract? SHO ain't gonna let their investment lose because Floyd's marketability is based on him being undefeated.

Consider this:

Ortiz KO = highly suspicious the way it went (Joe Cortez's eyes had this "hurry up and do it!" look) (insurance cost 4 million)
Guerrero = never stood a chance, but was probably instructed to stay that way (insurance cost 4 million)
Canelo = fought a terrible fight and there's a rumor that Haymon paid Canelo a hefty sum to throw the fight (10+ million)

GBP is in the hot seat for allegedly fixing fights.

Angulo issued a statement saying he didn't throw the fight.
Wilder issued a statement saying that he didn't think Malik Scott took a dive


----------



## KO_VALEV

bballchump11 said:


> Pacquiao's a homosexual












http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...-Ellerbe-s-relationship-with-Floyd-Mayweather

And let's not forget the way Ms. Jackson can barely stand to be touched by Floyd on episodes of 24/7. It would be SHOCKING if Floyd wasn't a homosexual.

:deal


----------



## Carpe Diem

After watching a few of his past fights against southpaws including the recent ones(Ortiz and Guerrero), it's clear to me that Floyd should just his regular side-shoulder stance against them just like he uses it against Orthodox boxers. He's able to counter over their setup/pawing right jab with the left hook, and he's still able to land the lead straight right hand to the head and body at different variety of angles when he uses his usual stance. If you focus mainly on how he has been caught flushed by the straight left hand against southpaws in his career, you'll notice that it happened when he switch to the high guard squared up stance. 

If i were his trainer, I'd advise him to stop using the high guard defense because it makes him more vulnerable and open to straight punches upstairs and downstairs. Take the Judah fight for instance, you'll notice that Judah fought with his own side-shoulder stance and it made it hard for Floyd to landed the lead straight hand to the head and body(until Floyd adjusted later), but the times when Judah landed a hard straight left was when Floyd fought in the squared up stance. Bogo like to use the Judah fight as a blueprint on how Manny would do against Floyd or beat him, but besides their speed and both being southpaws, they fights nothing alike. Judah fought a very tactical fight against Floyd and fought in a tight side-shoulder defensive stance which made it harder for Floyd to landed his usual straight right hand to the body and head early on. I am now more than ever convinced that Floyd would beat Manny whether systematically or by late stoppage.


----------



## bjl12

You guys are so sad. Defending a famous professional boxer like he's your brother or something. So. Sad.


----------



## Atlanta




----------



## bballchump11

Atlanta said:


>


wtf, how legit are these numbers? Arum has been lying his ass off if these numbers are true. He said Pacquiao/Marquez III did over 1.4 million and the fourth fight did over a million. Also the Mosley fight is lower


----------



## KO_VALEV

bballchump11 said:


> wtf, how legit are these numbers? Arum has been lying his ass off if these numbers are true. He said Pacquiao/Marquez III did over 1.4 million and the fourth fight did over a million. Also the Mosley fight is lower


Compiled by Iole, I think. I wouldn't rely on this chart. The person who made it has the Mosley fight as HBO.


----------



## bballchump11

KO_VALEV said:


> Compiled by Iole, I think. I wouldn't rely on this chart. The person who made it has the Mosley fight as HBO.


good point


----------



## bballchump11

wrong thread


----------



## Bogotazo

MadcapMaxie said:


> Shut up you white ****** cunt.


Don't make statements like this.


----------



## tezel8764




----------



## tezel8764

Bogotazo said:


> Don't make statements like this.


I think we need to vent sometimes Bogo. :conf


----------



## JohnAnthony

i think if floyd beats Maidana fans should beat the drum for this fight again.

Its been quiet for 2 years now.

I think Floyd and Manny should be abused by all fans if either side show the slightest hesititation in making this fight.

Although if they try to negotiate again, i see the biggest stumbling block being floyds refusal to share a %PPV revenue where that's not an option against Manny Pac.


----------



## icebergisonfire

JohnAnthony said:


> i think if floyd beats Maidana fans should beat the drum for this fight again.
> 
> Its been quiet for 2 years now.
> 
> I think Floyd and Manny should be abused by all fans if either side show the slightest hesititation in making this fight.
> 
> Although if they try to negotiate again, i see the biggest stumbling block being floyds refusal to share a %PPV revenue where that's not an option against Manny Pac.


Canelo got PPV, of course he'd have to let Manny get PPV.


----------



## Reppin501

JohnAnthony said:


> i think if floyd beats Maidana fans should beat the drum for this fight again.
> 
> Its been quiet for 2 years now.
> 
> I think Floyd and Manny should be abused by all fans if either side show the slightest hesititation in making this fight.
> 
> Although if they try to negotiate again, i see the biggest stumbling block being floyds refusal to share a %PPV revenue where that's not an option against Manny Pac.


No...the biggest stumbling block is that Manny's boss doesn't want this fight to happen, so the fight isn't going to happen, period.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Reppin501 said:


> No...the biggest stumbling block is that Manny's boss doesn't want this fight to happen, so the fight isn't going to happen, period.


Nope


----------



## Reppin501

JohnAnthony said:


> Nope


K...we'll see.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Reppin501 said:


> K...we'll see.


The Gap between Goldenboy and Top Rank is bigger than ever.

And now they fight on Rival Networks which seem to dislike each other more than ever.

This fight aint happening.


----------



## Reppin501

JohnAnthony said:


> The Gap between Goldenboy and Top Rank is bigger than ever.
> 
> And now they fight on Rival Networks which seem to dislike each other more than ever.
> 
> This fight aint happening.


Yeah I just said that, to which you replied "nope"...this is a weird conversation.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Reppin501 said:


> Yeah I just said that, to which you replied "nope"...this is a weird conversation.


You said It was all Bob Arums Fault.

Where I say its the Fault of Bob Arum and Floyd Mayweather. They're the to people negotiating.


----------



## turbotime

*Freddie Roach - THey aren't scared of each other, but it's both their Fault (VID)*

How friggen weird is this? 2:40 in


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Good video. Not weird at all. At least not to me. My stance remains the same and vids like this continue to prove it. Both parties are to blame to an extent but I think it's obvious who is MOST to blame.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

freddie's one of those guys that talk too much

these people frequently undo themselves and their teams


----------



## Vic

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> freddie's one of those guys that talk too much
> 
> these people frequently undo themselves and their teams


I came here to say that, my God Freddie just loves to talk no matter what !


----------



## turbotime

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> freddie's one of those guys that talk too much
> 
> these people frequently undo themselves and their teams


His whole team . Koncz, Ariza, Roach, Manny.

Thankfully Buboy can't speak english.


----------



## Chatty

turbotime said:


> His whole team . Koncz, Ariza, Roach, Manny.
> 
> Thankfully Buboy can't speak english.


Manny dont talk, he only knows about five sentences:

Talk to/its up to my promoter
I prayed for my opponent
I've trained very hard for this fight
I thought I won the fight
My legs cramped up in the middle of the fight


----------



## turbotime

Chatty said:


> Manny dont talk, he only knows about five sentences:
> 
> Talk to/its up to my promoter
> I prayed for my opponent
> I've trained very hard for this fight
> I thought I won the fight
> My legs cramped up in the middle of the fight


Just cringey.

How has Manny not grown a beak and been released into the rainforest yet?


----------



## MrJotatp4p

MEXAMELAC said:


> Good video. Not weird at all. At least not to me. My stance remains the same and vids like this continue to prove it. Both parties are to blame to an extent but I think it's obvious who is MOST to blame.


Yes we do know where most of the blame falls. Pacquiao!


----------



## Hatesrats

Dude loves to hear himself talk


----------



## ChampionsForever

Both should have agreed to 50/50 in 2010, it would have been epic.


----------



## DobyZhee

KO_VALEV said:


> Let's look at his last four fights (3 P4P showdowns)...
> 
> 
> *Marquez* (elite fighter, one of the Top 3 counterpunchers in the game, a stylistic nightmare, and packed on big power)
> *Bradley *(elite fighter in his prime w/ unparalleled determination and heart, beat him wide)
> *Marquez* (put a vicious beating on his nemesis before walking into a punch)
> *Rios *(stylistically favored Pac, but Pac was coming off of one of the most devastating KOs in history and Rios is huge dude, a big puncher, and has unreal stamina and chin)
> 
> And these:
> 
> 
> *Clottey *(big, sturdy welterweight with excellent D and heavy punches)
> *Margarito *(huge, 17 pound weight advantage, otherwordly chin, workrate, and stamina)
> *Mosley *(stylistically favored Mosley because Mosley's at his best when dudes stand and trade; Pac obliged him, but he ran)
> 
> People will say that Clottey was never elite, but the fact is Clottey would have been a nightmare to ANYONE in and around the division. Margarito was massive, fuckin' shredded, and came to kill Pac. Mosley was faded, but 2 fights ago almost took Floyd's head off.
> 
> Name me one fighter who can give up huge weight/size disadvantages and go through this trio.
> 
> Pac's facing Bradley next weekend, so that makes 4 of his last 5 fights against elite fighters and fellow P4Pers.


Clotteys and Mosley sucked, wished we gotten better boxers.


----------



## Mable

Really can't wait for this fight... Never actually expected it to be made so i'm as surprised as anybody. Great stuff.


----------



## Cableaddict

This thread is SO 2011 .........


----------



## Takamura

*The definitive Floyd Mayweather vs Manny Pacquiao thread!*



ChampionsForever said:


> Both should have agreed to 50/50 in 2010, it would have been epic.


Woulda been the biggest fight I have ever seen... Sigh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11

ChampionsForever said:


> Both should have agreed to 50/50 in 2010, it would have been epic.


They did agree to 50/50 in 2010


----------



## LeapingHook

At this point it's not competition.


----------



## Reppin501

It's gay that they hid the video of Freddy saying clearly that it was "their fault" the fight didn't happen in 2010 in this thread.


----------



## Bogotazo

Reppin501 said:


> It's gay that they hid the video of Freddy saying clearly that it was "their fault" the fight didn't happen in 2010 in this thread.


We didn't "hide" it. All that Floyd-Pac negotiations shit goes in here. There was left a redirect.


----------



## godsavethequeen

Reppin501 said:


> It's gay that they hid the video of Freddy saying clearly that it was "their fault" the fight didn't happen in 2010 in this thread.


Stop your whinging, that was 2010 but 4 years have passed since and Fraud is the bigger part for it not happening since, as is Bob


----------



## Reppin501

Bogotazo said:


> We didn't "hide" it. All that Floyd-Pac negotiations shit goes in here. There was left a redirect.


My bad Bogo, didn't mean that to come off as dickish as it did. I meant it was an interesting video, and was about as direct and honest as pretty much anyone had been regarding the general subject. Either way, apologies for how that came off.


----------



## Bogotazo

Reppin501 said:


> My bad Bogo, didn't mean that to come off as dickish as it did. I meant it was an interesting video, and was about as direct and honest as pretty much anyone had been regarding the general subject. Either way, apologies for how that came off.


No worries man. I thought it was a good thread, just can't have too many exceptions.


----------



## turbotime

:verysad


----------



## FelixTrinidad

*Never been a massive Pac fan but the back to back wins over Bradley puts him slightly above Floyd.*

Tim Bradley is honestly a legit top 5-7 P4P fighter. Pacquaio really did beat him back to back with 7-5 and 7-5 performances.

Heading into June of 2012, I feel like Floyd's resume up to this point was equal to or maybe slightly better than Pacquiao's.

Pacquaio since than have beaten Bradley 2x and Rios vs Floyd's Guerrero and Canelo. (Pac also got ktfo)

I feel like Bradley 2x(legit top 5-7 P4P) and Rios(who is a legit top 10 in his weight class) trumps Canelo(who I don't think is top 10 P4P at the time of Floyd's fight) and Guerrero(who's equal to Rios)


----------



## steviebruno

If Pac already proved that he was better than Bradley the first time, what did beating him again prove? Maybe he should keep beating him up over and over again, until he goes down as the greatest ever.


----------



## welsh_dragon83

No


----------



## ChicoTheBoy

Oh....:huh


----------



## MAG1965

Manny's resume is much better than Floyds. Look at the names at 130, and then after Oscar. Much better, and he fights everyone and had a more complete resume, even when he lost and came back. He lost to JMM not too long ago, and now is the big name again and JMM is again below Manny in the ranking. It is an amazing accomplishment for Pacman. He has so much heart and perseverance. Floyd is good with skills, but not the same competitor as Manny. How can anyone really compare them? Floyd has the skills, but the fact is he never fought Pacman. Pacman has fought many elites, so he does not need Floyd, but Floyd needs to fight Pacman and win for his legacy. Nothing else makes him get a legacy. Not Maidana or Cotto at this point. A lot of guys beat those guys.


----------



## mrtony80

The Pacquiao-Mayweather thing is, and has been a proxy war for years now. It'll probably never move past cold war status. Pacquiao getting beaten so emphatically by Marquez puts FMJ comfortably ahead of him, IMO. Pacquiao has better _names_ on his resume, but that doesn't mean he is more accomplished than Mayweather. One can argue that he is, but like I said...that knockout gives Mayweather supporters a massive advantage in the argument.


----------



## mrtony80

MAG1965 said:


> Manny's resume is much better than Floyds. Look at the names at 130, and then after Oscar. Much better, and he fights everyone and had a more complete resume, even when he lost and came back. He lost to JMM not too long ago, and now is the big name again and JMM is again below Manny in the ranking. It is an amazing accomplishment for Pacman. He has so much heart and perseverance. Floyd is good with skills, but not the same competitor as Manny. How can anyone really compare them? Floyd has the skills, but the fact is he never fought Pacman. Pacman has fought many elites, so he does not need Floyd, but Floyd needs to fight Pacman and win for his legacy. Nothing else makes him get a legacy. Not Maidana or Cotto at this point. A lot of guys beat those guys.


Oh, come on with that "who needs who more" shit. Them not fighting sometime between '09-'11 is unequivocally the biggest blunder in boxing history...neither side deserves a pass for that. Who needed who more is irrelevant in multiple ways.


----------



## Bungle

steviebruno said:


> If Pac already proved that he was better than Bradley the first time, what did beating him again prove? Maybe he should keep beating him up over and over again, until he goes down as the greatest ever.


That did make me chuckle.:lol:


----------



## Bogotazo

I think Pac is slightly ahead in terms of overall resume and proxy-war standing all-time. Not sure if Bradley is what tips the scales but it's a solid win, especially given his improvements.


----------



## thehook13

IMO Bradley is a little inflated at this point. He goes from underrated to overrated over 3 fights. Part of his ranking was due a mistake by the judges in the first Pacquiao fight.


----------



## Bogotazo

thehook13 said:


> IMO Bradley is a little inflated at this point. He goes from underrated to overrated over 3 fights. Part of his ranking was due a mistake by the judges in the first Pacquiao fight.


He's a solid guy but I agree he's been overrated.


----------



## Felix

mrtony80 said:


> Oh, come on with that "who needs who more" shit. Them not fighting sometime between '09-'11 is unequivocally the biggest blunder in boxing history...neither side deserves a pass for that. Who needed who more is irrelevant in multiple ways.


Thank you.

As for that assertion by @MAG1965 that Pac fights everyone...he didn't fight everyone at lightweight. He didn't fight anyone at 154. He missed quite a few names in fact, from 135 up. But sure, he fights everyone Top Rank has.


----------



## Chatty

Felix said:


> Thank you.
> 
> As for that assertion by @MAG1965 that Pac fights everyone...he didn't fight everyone at lightweight. He didn't fight anyone at 154. He missed quite a few names in fact, from 135 up. But sure, he fights everyone Top Rank has.


Tbf he was never a 154 fighter, that belt he got was a shambles and merely a marketing ploy, there was never any intention to fight at 154.

I think at Lightweight he had one fight and then got offered the Oscar fight which made huge fights available at 140/147 so its hard to critisize them for not staying there when the only big fights at the time were Marquez 3 and Juan Diaz.

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## Felix

Chatty said:


> Tbf he was never a 154 fighter, that belt he got was a shambles and merely a marketing ploy, there was never any intention to fight at 154.
> 
> I think at Lightweight he had one fight and then got offered the Oscar fight which made huge fights available at 140/147 so its hard to critisize them for not staying there when the only big fights at the time were Marquez 3 and Juan Diaz.
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


I know he was never a 154 guy, and I know that he'd have been stupid to pass up the Oscar fight. My point was simply that there ARE guys he didn't fight, contrary to what Mag1965 said. He didn't fight Mosley.until he was quite clearly shot to shit. He chose to fight Rios instead of anyone coming off a win...he never fought anyone at 140 besides Hatton, but we all heard cockRoach tell how Pac was too small really for 147.


----------



## Chatty

Felix said:


> I know he was never a 154 guy, and I know that he'd have been stupid to pass up the Oscar fight. My point was simply that there ARE guys he didn't fight, contrary to what Mag1965 said. He didn't fight Mosley.until he was quite clearly shot to shit. He chose to fight Rios instead of anyone coming off a win...he never fought anyone at 140 besides Hatton, but we all heard cockRoach tell how Pac was too small really for 147.


Oh for sure, especially with weight hoppers there will be lists of guys who he never fought. I mean with every boxer theres always a couple of names out there, even if they didn't make any sense.


----------



## Felix

Chatty said:


> Oh for sure, especially with weight hoppers there will be lists of guys who he never fought. I mean with every boxer theres always a couple of names out there, even if they didn't make any sense.


Yeah, that's what I mean. It's applicable to every boxer, to varying degrees, but it's still irritating when someone claims a guy fought everyone.


----------



## Ivan Drago

I try and stay out of this thread but the talk about pac's resume had me thinking about who's higher in ATG terms. And I'm undecided.

Pac has Floyd on resume better opposition.

5 Best wins:

Pacquiao:

Barrera 1 - A+
Morales 2 - A
Marquez 1 - A (Only fight of the series I have for Pac. I have 1-2-1 overall)
Morales 3 - A-
Sasakul - A-

Overall Resume - A-

Mayweather: 

Corrales - A-
Castillo 2 - A-
Marquez - B
Hatton - B-
Hernandez - B-

Overall Resume - B

Manny's achievements outweigh Floyds.

Floyd has been more dominant.

Floyd is more talented and I'd favour him H2H in their primes.

I think I'd favour Pac slightly as I put more weight behind resume than what I think would happen if they fought. Since it never happened assuming the outcome is purely guesswork so I give the edge to Pacquiao based on his current resume and achievements being better then Floyds in my opinion.


----------



## turbotime

Ivan Drago said:


> I try and stay out of this thread but the talk about pac's resume had me thinking about who's higher in ATG terms. And I'm undecided.
> 
> Pac has Floyd on resume better opposition.
> 
> 5 Best wins:
> 
> Pacquiao:
> 
> Morales 2 - A+
> Barrera 1 - A+
> Morales 3 - A
> Marquez 1 - A (Only fight of the series I have for Pac. I have 1-2-1 overall)
> Sasakul - A-
> 
> Overall Resume - A-
> 
> Mayweather:
> 
> Corrales - A-
> Castillo 2 - A-
> Marquez - B
> Hatton - B-
> Hernandez - B-
> 
> Overall Resume - B
> 
> Manny's achievements outweigh Floyds.
> 
> Floyd has been more dominant.
> 
> Floyd is more talented and I'd favour him H2H in their primes.
> 
> I think I'd favour Pac slightly as I put more weight behind resume than what I think would happen if they fought. Since it never happened assuming the outcome is purely guesswork so I give the edge to Pacquiao based on his current resume and achievements being better then Floyds in my opinion.


Morales 2 is not an A+ win.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Ivan Drago said:


> I try and stay out of this thread but the talk about pac's resume had me thinking about who's higher in ATG terms. And I'm undecided.
> 
> Pac has Floyd on resume better opposition.
> 
> 5 Best wins:
> 
> Pacquiao:
> 
> Morales 2 - A+
> Barrera 1 - A+
> Morales 3 - A
> Marquez 1 - A (Only fight of the series I have for Pac. I have 1-2-1 overall)
> Sasakul - A-
> 
> Overall Resume - A-
> 
> Mayweather:
> 
> Corrales - A-
> Castillo 2 - A-
> Marquez - B
> Hatton - B-
> Hernandez - B-
> 
> Overall Resume - B
> 
> Manny's achievements outweigh Floyds.
> 
> Floyd has been more dominant.
> 
> Floyd is more talented and I'd favour him H2H in their primes.
> 
> I think I'd favour Pac slightly as I put more weight behind resume than what I think would happen if they fought. Since it never happened assuming the outcome is purely guesswork so I give the edge to Pacquiao based on his current resume and achievements being better then Floyds in my opinion.


How you going to give Morales 2 an A+ win when he just got his ass kicked by Raheem? Then give Corrales an A- and Hatton a B-? Why not give Marquez on Floyd's side an A? Lets be honest many believe he beat Manny the 3rd fight and he ko him in the 4th fight and those two came after Floyd won all 12 rounds against Marquez?


----------



## Ivan Drago

turbotime said:


> Morales 2 is not an A+ win.





MrJotatp4p said:


> How you going to give Morales 2 an A+ win when he just got his ass kicked by Raheem? Then give Corrales an A- and Hatton a B-? Why not give Marquez on Floyd's side an A? Lets be honest many believe he beat Manny the 3rd fight and he ko him in the 4th fight and those two came after Floyd won all 12 rounds against Marquez?


Yeah I guess not, I just always think of that win because of how it was so important avenging the first fight and stopping him. Still huge perhaps not A+.

The Floyd win against Marquez was hugely impressive but I don't compare performances with Manny because they are completely different stylistic match ups. Taking that out of it the Floyd win came 5 years after Manny beat him in their first fight (on my scorecard) and Marquez faced weight disadvantages in the Floyd fight whereas the Pac fight he was still in prime and at his best weight so it was a more even match up. I think a B is a very fair score and many others wouldn't rate it as highly as that.


----------



## turbotime

Ivan Drago said:


> Yeah I guess not, I just always think of that win because of how it was so important avenging the first fight and stopping him. Still huge perhaps not A+.
> 
> The Floyd win against Marquez was hugely impressive but I don't compare performances with Manny because they are completely different stylistic match ups. Taking that out of it the Floyd win came 5 years after Manny beat him in their first fight (on my scorecard) and Marquez faced weight disadvantages in the Floyd fight whereas the Pac fight he was still in prime and at his best weight so it was a more even match up. I think a B is a very fair score and many others wouldn't rate it as highly as that.


Beating Marquez at the lower weights is definitely an A/A+ win IMO. The Morales rematch win is maybe a B+, Morales was old and drained.


----------



## bballchump11

*Stephen A: "According to my sources, Mayweather vs Pacquiao May 2015"*

Stephen A. Smith who admittedly doesn't know much about boxing but has connects in the Mayweather camp. He cited Pacquiao's contract expiring at the end of the year and saying Floyd didn't want anything to do with Arum. He said they'll pursue fight ASAP and look for the fight in the Spring of 2015. I doubt Stephen A would have known or paid enough attention to know the contract expiring unless he talked to Floyd's camp


----------



## Bogotazo

I think it will be one of their farewell fights. Makes sense.


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> I think it will be one of their farewell fights.


yeah that's what it seems to be. I wouldn't mind a Khan fight in September though if I'm 100% sure Pacquiao is next May


----------



## Chatty

Ill believe it when the first punch is thrown.


----------



## Divi253

Would be nice just so we don't have to hear about Pacs chances anymore, but I still think he's going to extend his contract with Arum.


----------



## stevebhoy87

If Pacquaio leaves Arum I think it likely will happen, far from convinced Pacquaio will leave Arum mind


----------



## Pork N Chili

According to my sources, Stephen A Smith's sources aren't actually sources.


----------



## Purple Haze

Only 5 years after it should have happened, kudos to boxing!


----------



## bballchump11

Pork N Chili said:


> According to my sources, Stephen A Smith's sources aren't actually sources.


Stephen talks to Ellerbe directly and other guys from Floyd's camp including Floyd


----------



## Pork N Chili

bballchump11 said:


> Stephen talks to Ellerbe directly and other guys from Floyd's camp including Floyd


I know, I was just fukn 'round. :audley


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

bballchump11 said:


> Stephen A. Smith who admittedly doesn't know much about boxing but has connects in the Mayweather camp. He cited Pacquiao's contract expiring at the end of the year and saying Floyd didn't want anything to do with Arum. He said they'll pursue fight ASAP and look for the fight in the Spring of 2015. I doubt Stephen A would have known or paid enough attention to know the contract expiring unless he talked to Floyd's camp


Eh we'll see I guess :conf


----------



## bballchump11

Pork N Chili said:


> I know, I was just fukn 'round. :audley


it's coo :yep


----------



## Smirk

Stephen A is a sensationalist douche that will say anything for attention. It's best to just ignore him.


----------



## Reppin501

Stephen A wouldn't have said it if he wasn't told that, he doesn't claim to be a boxing insider.


----------



## Ivan Drago

I don't think it'll ever happen.

The fight still needs to happen, 5 years on and they are still the best opponents available to each other.

I don't even know if I could be happy about it being made at this point because of what ego's and pettiness made us miss out on before.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Lara if he beats Canelo, Martinez if he beats Cotto, Paquiao are all fights I want NOW. For the future, Let Keith and Shawn build their profiles more and they could be good opponents. Garcia too if he gets another solid win.


----------



## megavolt

fuck man, by now even if its made, its like spoiled milk.

I might as well watch Duran-Leonard 3 thats how comparably ancient these guys are now


----------



## JohnAnthony

*Is this Floyd Sr admitting they didn't fight Pacman cos he was too good?*

Not trying to troll, just wondering what people think Floyd Sr means at 4:30 mark here


----------



## ChicoTheBoy

I think he said "*Once* before we didnt fight him because we had good reasons" not "*Was*".


----------



## JohnAnthony

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I think he said "*Once* before we didnt fight him because we had good reasons" not "*Was*".


He say "We aint running from no Pacqiao. (It was or Once) Before we didnt fight him but we had good reason not too. Now he got Stretched, he's easy pickings."


----------



## ChicoTheBoy

JohnAnthony said:


> He say "We aint running from no Pacqiao. (It was or Once) Before we didnt fight him but we had good reason not too. Now he got Stretched, he's easy pickings."


Exactly my point, ---We aint running from no Pacqiao. Once before we didnt fight him but we had good reason not too. Now he got Stretched, he's easy pickings."
To me sounds like some negotiation stuff, or the steroid stuff we have all heard a million times, if Floyd were ducking before he would have made the fight now that Pac has looked bad, he just doesnt want to deal with Arum.

I dont think either of these guys are scared of each other.


----------



## Chatty

Out of control egos not wanting to give an inch in negotiations stopped the fight. Neither are scared of each other, just both teams going on power trips.

On the plus side I guess it made boxing take more notice of drugs, on the minus it turned boxing into two seperate divisions.

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## Emeritus

Can we merge this with all the other Floyd vs Manny rubbish. 

Each side has their supporters and no one is changing their positions regardless of the evidence presented

Just for the record no he doesn't say that Pacquiao was too good.

"Floyd ain't running from no Pacquiao......once before we didn't fight him but we had good reason"

Not thread worthy!!


----------



## TSOL

around 5:15 "he dont need pacquiao to get all that money"

basically what it came down to. for both of em

though i think pac was more eager


----------



## Bungle

TSOL said:


> around 5:15 "he dont need pacquiao to get all that money"
> 
> basically what it came down to. for both of em
> 
> though i think pac was more eager


I don't see Pacquiao being more eager at all.

Mayweather signed a contract for the fight but Pacquiao refused, a few years later Mayweather offered Pacquiao a career high payday to make the fight, again Pacquiao refused.

Pacquiao's team talk a lot about the Mayweather fight but that is usually when he already has an upcoming fight that they are promoting, quite often they talk about wanting Mayweather while already having his next opponent lined up like they do now with The winner of Marquez and Alverado.

That's not to say Mayweather has pushed for the fight strongly either but he doesn't use Pacquiao to promote his own fights.


----------



## Emeritus

TSOL said:


> around 5:15 "he dont need pacquiao to get all that money"
> 
> basically what it came down to. for both of em
> 
> though i think pac was more eager


That's correct Floyd has earned much more than Pacquiao, his PPV sells more, he is unbeaten and more importantly he hasn't been KTFO.

Infact when has Pacquiao even earned $40 Million a fight that he scoffed at?

Also he didn't seem so eager to get in the ring if he had to be tested??


----------



## Concrete

JohnAnthony said:


> Not trying to troll, just wondering what people think Floyd Sr means at 4:30 mark here


These comments aren't new. He been saying the same thing for a while. He is talking about believing Pac was on steroids.


----------



## TSOL

Bungle said:


> That's not to say Mayweather has pushed for the fight strongly either but he doesn't use Pacquiao to promote his own fights.


"manny pacquiao you're next!!!"

(next day)

"i never said that "


----------



## TSOL

Emeritus said:


> That's correct Floyd has earned much more than Pacquiao, his PPV sells more, he is unbeaten and more importantly he hasn't been KTFO.
> 
> Infact when has Pacquiao even earned $40 Million a fight that he scoffed at?
> 
> Also he didn't seem so eager to get in the ring if he had to be tested??


he said a bunch of times he was willing to be tested

im not gonna get into that other shit cause im not a pactard or a flomo and dont really give a shit past just wanting to see them fight


----------



## Trash Bags

Concrete said:


> These comments aren't new. He been saying the same thing for a while. He is talking about believing Pac was on steroids.


This. I don't know where the OP got that other bullshit from.


----------



## Emeritus

TSOL said:


> he said a bunch of times he was willing to be tested
> 
> im not gonna get into that other shit cause im not a pactard or a flomo and dont really give a shit past just wanting to see them fight


Now he has agreed to be tested , he didn't at the time of negotiations did he? If memory serves me right, he was afraid of needles whilst sporting his nice tatooes.....oh and it drawing blood made him weak!

Just like now he is willing to take a lesser revenue split but during negotiations he wanted nothing less than an equal split because he was a bigger star! Lol.

Let's be real here.....


----------



## Vano-irons

Emeritus said:


> Now he has agreed to be tested , he didn't at the time of negotiations did he? If memory serves me right, he was afraid of needles whilst sporting his nice tatooes.....oh and it drawing blood made him weak!
> 
> Just like now he is willing to take a lesser revenue split but during negotiations he wanted nothing less than an equal split because he was a bigger star! Lol.
> 
> Let's be real here.....


Circumstances change. Pacquiao needs the fight far more now than when after he beat Cotto, hence he is giving into demands he previously held firm on. It's not difficult to comprehend


----------



## Emeritus

Vano-irons said:


> Circumstances change. Pacquiao needs the fight far more now than when after he beat Cotto, hence he is giving into demands he previously held firm on. It's not difficult to comprehend


That's right....what a difference a few fights make huh?!

None of Floyd's other opponents had problems doing superior testing, none of them said it made them weak.

Manny should have took the test and had he the fight simple. Only people with something to hide refuse to be tested


----------



## Vano-irons

Emeritus said:


> That's right....what a difference a few fights make huh?!
> 
> None of Floyd's other opponents had problems doing superior testing, none of them said it made them weak.
> 
> Manny should have took the test and had he the fight simple. Only people with something to hide refuse to be tested


Absolute bollocks. Manny had every right to refuse further testing and it would be conceding something to his opponent.

I could easily say that Floyd should have agreed to a 14 day cut off point and met in the middle, but he didn't.

I could easily say the fight should have happened in 08, but Floyd decided to retire again.

With Floyd, first of all it was the drugs issue, then he wanted a bigger split, then he wouldn't work with Bob Arum. He'd rather waste his time with Maidana and Khan rather than someone that actually has half a chance at beating him.

Both were massive divas about the whole thing and they wouldn't meet in the middle.


----------



## Emeritus

Vano-irons said:


> Absolute bollocks. Manny had every right to refuse further testing and it would be conceding something to his opponent.
> 
> I could easily say that Floyd should have agreed to a 14 day cut off point and met in the middle, but he didn't.
> 
> I could easily say the fight should have happened in 08, but Floyd decided to retire again.
> 
> With Floyd, first of all it was the drugs issue, then he wanted a bigger split, then he wouldn't work with Bob Arum. He'd rather waste his time with Maidana and Khan rather than someone that actually has half a chance at beating him.
> 
> Both were massive divas about the whole thing and they wouldn't meet in the middle.


Floyd was always the bigger star, generated more money has more PPV buys, holds 2 PPV records in the states and 1 in the UK, has the highest gates FACT he always deserved more money.

How much did Manny make vs Tim how much did Floyd make vs Canelo? OK then!

Has Manny ever even earned $30 Million yet he was happy to turn $40 Mill down and didn't even consider a counter offer?? Ofcourse he wanted the fight lol.

If you have nothing to hide then test - simple. Shane took the test and it had no impact on the fight, the same with Ortiz, the same with Cotto do I need to go on?

Only those fans who are retarded do not want to see clean fighters and the only way to know a fighter is clean is to take the best test available. USADA is not perfect (nothing on this world is) but it's a damn site better than anything the commission does and what Manny wanted.

You have stricter testing in tennis than you have in boxing lol Yet Manny needed a cut off date! I don't support no athlete in any sport that is against better testing, not when I'm paying my hard earned money to watch them perform.

Add to that fact Manny looks meh against Bradley (still wins) and then proceeds to get iced against Marquez.....then looks meh again.


----------



## turbotime

Nice try John :lol: They didn't fight him because they thought he was a cheat and they would rather sue Mayweather than fight.

Punk bitch move.


----------



## bballchump11

JohnAnthony said:


> Not trying to troll, just wondering what people think Floyd Sr means at 4:30 mark here


he's implying that Pacquiao was on that shit


----------



## bjl12

TSOL said:


> he said a bunch of times he was willing to be tested
> 
> im not gonna get into that other shit cause im not a pactard or a flomo and dont really give a shit past just wanting to see them fight


They both say that shit in the media, but behind closed doors neither are interested in a fight because they make good money fighting anyone (at least Floyd does - no telling what Manny actually gets from Rob arum)


----------



## DobyZhee

Emeritus said:


> That's right....what a difference a few fights make huh?!
> 
> None of Floyd's other opponents had problems doing superior testing, none of them said it made them weak.
> 
> Manny should have took the test and had he the fight simple. Only people with something to hide refuse to be tested


Maidana took 1 million to fight Floyd. He's a scab.

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## DobyZhee

turbotime said:


> Nice try John :lol: They didn't fight him because they thought he was a cheat and they would rather sue Mayweather than fight.
> 
> Punk bitch move.


Pac won that lawsuit..lol

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## El-Terrible

Vano-irons said:


> Absolute bollocks. Manny had every right to refuse further testing and it would be conceding something to his opponent.
> 
> I could easily say that Floyd should have agreed to a 14 day cut off point and met in the middle, but he didn't.
> 
> I could easily say the fight should have happened in 08, but Floyd decided to retire again.
> 
> With Floyd, first of all it was the drugs issue, then he wanted a bigger split, then he wouldn't work with Bob Arum. He'd rather waste his time with Maidana and Khan rather than someone that actually has half a chance at beating him.
> 
> Both were massive divas about the whole thing and they wouldn't meet in the middle.


Spot on! Bob Arum was a huge diva about the whole thing and clearly didn't help. And Mayweather had little interest in taking the fight unless he got Pacquiao to dance to his every little tune - people conveniently forget that the random drug test demands had never been made before by Mayweather - him and his camp just started throwing out "He's got to be on something" - he was being nothing more than a bully and the other side were not willing to concede on every single point. Random testing with a 14 day cut off with a test right after the fight (when no one random tested at the time) should have been agreed to - there is no one in their right mind who could think that a 14 day cut off would give a drug cheat the right amount of time to juice with something that wouldn't be caught...people conveniently forget that.

Mayweather asked for 14 when Pacquiao insisted on 24. 14 was then agreed and Mayweather went on about it being all the way to fight night. At this point he was fully aware that Pacquiao did not want blood taken very close to the fight - I believe Pacquiao's camp even offered 7 days out (this was made clear in Pac-Marg 24/7) and this was stll refused. Then Mayweather's camp threw in that Pacquiao had to test with USADA which means he cannot train in the Phillipines. Mayweather threw every demand at Pacquiao he could possibly think of

All this occurred over time and negotiations died. A ferw months later when Pacquiao said "Fine, I'll agree to all testing" when Mayweather's next opponent was randomnly tested and Mayweather went on his PR mission of "Take the test" the fight should have been made then. Mayweather then said "No 50-50" when at a the time 50-50 was pretty fair. From 50-50 he went from a flat offer with no PPV upside.

I still laugh when Mayweather fans try to defend Mayweather by saying "Pacquiao refused the test back then, so that's why the fight should never get made" - their logic is that because Pacquiao didn't agree immediately to every demand he has forefeited his right to ever get that fight now - it's just laughable!

It's just shocking to me how people can defend Mayweather in any way. Of course, I think Arum made it even easier for the fight not to get made as for him, there was no real upside or downside - he'd make more pitting Pacquiao against an in-house fighter.

And now finally, with Pacquiao losing a couple a reasonable 60-40 offer is made which is fair - accurate PPV comparison between both is Pac v Bradley 1 and Mayweather v Guerrero - 2 opponents with no real following and both undercards were quite poor. The PPV numbers? Pretty identical weren't they?

But still no agreement for Mayweather as now the new excuse is, in the words of ever tasteful Hopkins "Fight won't happen while Arum lives" - laughable


----------



## MrJotatp4p

El-Terrible said:


> Spot on! Bob Arum was a huge diva about the whole thing and clearly didn't help. And Mayweather had little interest in taking the fight unless he got Pacquiao to dance to his every little tune - people conveniently forget that the random drug test demands had never been made before by Mayweather - him and his camp just started throwing out "He's got to be on something" - he was being nothing more than a bully and the other side were not willing to concede on every single point. Random testing with a 14 day cut off with a test right after the fight (when no one random tested at the time) should have been agreed to - there is no one in their right mind who could think that a 14 day cut off would give a drug cheat the right amount of time to juice with something that wouldn't be caught...people conveniently forget that.
> 
> Mayweather asked for 14 when Pacquiao insisted on 24. 14 was then agreed and Mayweather went on about it being all the way to fight night. At this point he was fully aware that Pacquiao did not want blood taken very close to the fight - I believe Pacquiao's camp even offered 7 days out (this was made clear in Pac-Marg 24/7) and this was stll refused. Then Mayweather's camp threw in that Pacquiao had to test with USADA which means he cannot train in the Phillipines. Mayweather threw every demand at Pacquiao he could possibly think of
> 
> All this occurred over time and negotiations died. A ferw months later when Pacquiao said "Fine, I'll agree to all testing" when Mayweather's next opponent was randomnly tested and Mayweather went on his PR mission of "Take the test" the fight should have been made then. Mayweather then said "No 50-50" when at a the time 50-50 was pretty fair. From 50-50 he went from a flat offer with no PPV upside.
> 
> I still laugh when Mayweather fans try to defend Mayweather by saying "Pacquiao refused the test back then, so that's why the fight should never get made" - their logic is that because Pacquiao didn't agree immediately to every demand he has forefeited his right to ever get that fight now - it's just laughable!
> 
> It's just shocking to me how people can defend Mayweather in any way. Of course, I think Arum made it even easier for the fight not to get made as for him, there was no real upside or downside - he'd make more pitting Pacquiao against an in-house fighter.
> 
> And now finally, with Pacquiao losing a couple a reasonable 60-40 offer is made which is fair - accurate PPV comparison between both is Pac v Bradley 1 and Mayweather v Guerrero - 2 opponents with no real following and both undercards were quite poor. The PPV numbers? Pretty identical weren't they?
> 
> But still no agreement for Mayweather as now the new excuse is, in the words of ever tasteful Hopkins "Fight won't happen while Arum lives" - laughable


Damn dude you trip me out with ignoring facts. Let me help you out and hopefully you don't repeat some of the bullshit you typed in the future.

Full OSDT with no cut offs was the ORIGINAL OFFER!

That same offer was accepted at first by team Pac and then later declined and they requested a 3 testing scenario. 1 while on press tour, 30 days out and after fight.

Floyd's response was that, that isn't random testing and even USADA addressed that. Arum threatened to walk away but GBP agreed to do mediation.

Floyd then offered a 14 day cut off from blood test that Arum lied about by saying Floyd never budged but the judge came out and called Arum on his lies.

The 14 day cut off was offered to try and save the fight. Once again ORIGINAL OFFER WAS FULL TESTING. 

Now as for the 50/50 offer. Manny is the one who turned the damn fight down. you don't just come back and say, "oh well lets do the offer we had on the table last time even though I turned it down." That is not how business works and at the same time Arum was talking shit about GBP and Mayweather as well.

Manny Pacquiao deserves equal share of the blame and its funny how all of you fail to mention him in your post.

He turns down 40 million and then says he will fight for free. Does that make sense?

Also the 40 million offer was bullshit not bc Floyd offered it. It was bullshit bc it was the last resort bc Arum refused to answer his phone or even negotiate and Manny knew Arum was playing games. Shaefer called Arum 6 times. The judge who did the mediation last time out called Arum as well. You can't fault Floyd for offering 40 million without faulting Manny for not forcing his promoter to answer the phone and negotiate on his behalf.

Also no Floyd fan has said the fight shouldn't be made. We all want the fight but we have to come to the reality that all of these fuckers have egos and tension despite what they say in the media.

What we do know to be fact and not opinions is that Floyd has his people call Arum several times and he called Arum personally. Now all you hear is Arum saying they can call we are ready. Fuck Arum is how I would personally feel if I was Floyd.


----------



## DobyZhee

If Floyd would just sit at the negotiating table-Bob Arum


----------



## KingFelix

*I think Manny Pacquiao beats Floyd,,,*

Floyd beat Maidana7-5, but I think Pacquiao would beat Floyd. Floyd feasts on guys who have low activity and offer up no movement like Guerrero and Canelo. i'm a floyd fan, too. i think he got old overnight


----------



## Mexi-Box

Just imagine if this fight had happened back in 2009/2010. That match has to be boxing's worst blooper.


----------



## DaCrooked

people said the same thing after cotto. Floyd doesn't look as pretty as they expected so people think he's finished. Go back and rewathc the fight and see who landed the clean effective shots. all Floyd. Maidaba is getting a lot of credit because he did better than expected mainly because he mauled the hell out of Floyd.


----------



## Doc

stfu pacman does not fight like this...

pacquiao would get fucked up by mayweather


----------



## KingFelix

I'm a Floyd fan, but he looked old tonight. Maidana caught him at the operfect time. I think Manny P beats him. fucking kills me to say it


----------



## el mosquito

what surprised me is how Maidana made floyd missed alot of his punches from rounds 1 to 6


----------



## El-Terrible

Pacquiao has skill hand speed conditioning and footwork to trouble Mayeather. Anyone who still doesn't think so when a very limited fighter in Maidana can take 4-5 rounds off Floyd is deluded. And this is a Maidana whose power was robbed from him as well with the gloves fiasco. Yet people think he beats Pacquiao easily? Dumbasses man!

Pacquiao's movement also means Mayweather doesn't land as many of those potshots, Pacquiao is smaller, more elusive and moves his head and body much more than these flat footed guys Mayweather fights.
Mayweather only lands when Pacquiao throws his left, however Mayweather is not Marquez and who is happy to take a huge shot to land his own killer counter. Mayweather when hit tends to cover up more.

It's a disgrace Mayweather has been protected to avoid that fight. It's still a very close fight


----------



## El-Terrible

He turns down 40m and says he ll fight for free meaning if Floyd fights for free also. It's not the same as saying he ll take nothing but Floyd takes all. Stop twisting it lol

And agreement on testing should not affect the original purse agreement. What rubbish. You also ignore the fact Schaefer himself saying he doesn't recall 50-50 being offered. The whole testing thing was a big mess no doubt but once agreed in 2010 that should have been it. You ignore the fact that Mayweather threw accusations around and had never demanded anything like this before.

Facts it was all agreed in 2010 and then Mayweather put up more hurdles. The 40m offer was bogus, he never wanted the fight badly enough. You just look at the gloves situation with Maidana. This guy needs to dictate things so much he has the arrogance to suggest he won't fight Pacquiao because Pacquiao has a promoter he has to give money to. 

He never wanted the fight. Drug testing was agreed 3-4 years ago, the only reason it hasn't happened since is down to Mayweather though I 100% acknowledge the Pacquiao camp were also hugely responsible during the badly handled testing negotiations. Not in denial. Everything since has been Floyd, no excuse. His numbers for Guerrero with no quality undercard match PAC v Bradley. 60-40 is there, he makes 100m easily and still no fight.

After how Maidana got to him I totally can see why


----------



## PJ.

2009 Pac vs FMJ would have been a fight for the ages. Too bad FMJ health was in jeopardy


----------



## DOM5153

Last night was a bit of an eye opener, yes ok Pacquiao doesnt box anything like Maidana but there is elements of that performance that Pacquiao could implement ans have success with, im definately more for the fight today than yesterday.


----------



## tonys333

If the fight does happen will Pacquiao be allowed to use his Cleto Reyes gloves.


----------



## PJ.

Mayweather as evidenced throughout his career does well against fighters who have a steady orthodox rhythm. Pac fights unorthodox as can be and will give him a good fight . FMJ will probably not want Pac to use Cleto Reyes.


----------



## Reppin501

Unless Manny plans on coming in at 165 and wrestle with Floyd on the ropes. I see nothing about what Maidana did that translates to what Manny could do...not to mention Maidana's great plan, still got him beat.


----------



## Reppin501

DOM5153 said:


> Last night was a bit of an eye opener, yes ok Pacquiao doesnt box anything like Maidana but there is elements of that performance that Pacquiao could implement ans have success with, im definately more for the fight today than yesterday.


Such as?


----------



## thehook13

All I'll say is Maidanas angles aren't nearly as tricky as Mannys. And Manny backs them up faster and in more flurries. I think Floyds ducking Pacquiao


----------



## DOM5153

Reppin501 said:


> Such as?


Punches in bunches, the aggression, etc, etc, so many things that future opponents can take from that performance, i dont think any fighter in the sport would be able to take the gameplan Maidana and Garcia had and build upon it better than Pacquiao and Roach. Disagree or agree?


----------



## Chatty

I think Kirkland and Porter can take a lot from last night, they are both different fighters but also have a lot of similarities with different strengths. pacquaio is a different fight altogether imo, Manny isn't as unpredictable or as active as he used to be either.


----------



## Macho_Grande

PJ. said:


> 2009 Pac vs FMJ would have been a fight for the ages. Too bad FMJ health was in jeopardy


Too bad Manny Pacquiao refused to take a drug test


----------



## Reppin501

DOM5153 said:


> Punches in bunches, the aggression, etc, etc, so many things that future opponents can take from that performance, i dont think any fighter in the sport would be able to take the gameplan Maidana and Garcia had and build upon it better than Pacquiao and Roach. Disagree or agree?


I disagree, Manny doesn't pressure like Maidana, he doesn't cut off the ring like Maidana, he isn't coming in at 165 lbs, Manny isn't dirty, Manny isn't very good on the inside, Manny isn't throwing that behind the head right hand. Literally nothing about Maidana's success translates to Manny. Floyd beats Manny today, yesterday, and tomorrow. I hope they do make the fight...the taste of the tears would be delicious.


----------



## DaCrooked

People who are using this fight to guage Pacs success against Floyd, are you also then willing to admit that Marquez success against Pac means that Floyd could easily school or even KO Pacquiao who struggles with counterpunchers


----------



## uraharakisuke

Pac has always been a hard fight for Floyd. Now though, it's a bit more one-sided in Floyd's favour.


----------



## DOM5153

Reppin501 said:


> I disagree, Manny doesn't pressure like Maidana, he doesn't cut off the ring like Maidana, he isn't coming in at 165 lbs, Manny isn't dirty, Manny isn't very good on the inside, Manny isn't throwing that behind the head right hand. Literally nothing about Maidana's success translates to Manny. Floyd beats Manny today, yesterday, and tomorrow. I hope they do make the fight...the taste of the tears would be delicious.


Manny doesnt pressure as aggressively as Maidana but his intensity and activity brings its own challenges when Mann applies pressure. Manny doesnt cut the ring off like Maidana but his footspeed and angles again would push Floyd back towards the ropes. Manny isnt that good on the inside but in truth nor is Maidana, Manny throws quicker pucnches from angles just as difficult to fathom as Maidana's. id be appalled if Manny and Roach were unable to build upon the gameplan Maidana and Garcia applied, Pacquiao is more talented than Maidana and is certainly talented enough to implement some elements of Maidana's successful gameplan.

Your parting statement stinks of a fanboy butthurt that his hero was in a tough competitive bout last night that he was supposed to walk easily, its quite funny that your in full defensive mode at the mere suggestion Pacquiao could have success against your hero, truly pathetic. For the record i would favour Mayweather against Pacquiao and i had him winning 116-113 last night, save the childish behaviour for somebody who gives a shit, id prefer to debate with an adult.


----------



## Yungboy

Lol Floyd beat Manny down. KO him


----------



## TeddyL

If Pacquiao beats Marquez/Alverado and doesn't sign the contract extension, you may very well find out almost exactly 1 year to the day from now


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

past it cotto bloodied the crap out of him. castillo beat the crap out of him. maidana made him look normal. pac beats that ass


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog

Styles make fights. Maidana and Pacquiao do not have the same style. You amateur


----------



## It's Ovah

DOM5153 said:


> Punches in bunches, the aggression, etc, etc, so many things that future opponents can take from that performance, i dont think any fighter in the sport would be able to take the gameplan Maidana and Garcia had and build upon it better than Pacquiao and Roach. Disagree or agree?


Pac doesn't fight anything like Maidana so there's no foundation really on which to build on. Besides, it wasn't so much the punches in bunches and aggression (etc, etc) which troubled Floyd, but the wrestling, the mauling, the rhythm breaking and general awkwardness of Maidana's blows, which came from all angles and never focussed on one particular area of Floyd's body. Cotto, Alvarez or maybe even someone like Bradley could have success with this, but it takes someone with a good amount of core strength and heavy-handedness, not a darting whirlwind like Pac, who's never shown that kind of grinding, mauling in-fighting that Maidana has.

Pac could still have success against Floyd, don't get me wrong, but it's not going to come off the Maidana blueprint.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

BoxingJabsBlog said:


> Styles make fights. Maidana and Pacquiao do not have the same style. You amateur


theyr are both pressure fighters. floyd cant handle pressure fighters. look at his fights with castillo, and cotto


----------



## It's Ovah

Boxing Fanatic said:


> theyr are both pressure fighters. floyd cant handle pressure fighters. look at his fights with castillo, and cotto


There are different types of pressure, obviously, and every fighter is different. You can't just simple-mindedly categorise everyone like that.


----------



## DobyZhee

At some point you gotta say fuck the diva shit and move on

Which means we'll get khanate rather jr


----------



## Boxing Fanatic

no way floyd fights pac right now. pac is above maidana


----------



## techks

Maidana didnt come for just a paycheck I loved that but nicest I can be is giving him 5 rds but none are "charity". He made Floyd work had it 8-4 Floyd. Pacquiao's footspeed and use of angles would always trouble Floyd even if he did decline in the speed and aggressiveness categories. Styles make fights but if you mixed Cotto's smart punch selection with mauling of Maidana it can be enough to beat Floyd. Now the hard part, who'd capitalize? Pacquiao just have a different style but enough so to trouble him. Think Floyd needs to fight Porter, Thurman, Andrade and skip the rematch it wasnt as competitive as Castillo 1 doesn't warrant a rematch. Cotto didn't and he did just as well. Great fights especially since he wont fight Provodmikov(again,styles would be interesting), Bradley, and/or Pacquiao.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Boxing Fanatic said:


> past it cotto bloodied the crap out of him. castillo beat the crap out of him. maidana made him look normal. pac beats that ass


Emanuel Augustos bloodied Floyds mouth. That is what happens when you box kid. Castillo lost the first 5 rounds and started too late and also lost the rematch as well. Maidana fought a good fight and was rugged, played football at times and still got beat 8-4.

Manny fights nothing like Maidana and he would not be able to maul, fight on the inside and work his way in. He doesn't have a good jab and Floyd really is a bad style matchup for Manny.

Roger always said that the only chance you have is to go for broke and Maidana did and Floyd fought his ass and won. Get over it and Manny would get dominated.


----------



## 941jeremy

MrJotatp4p said:


> Emanuel Augustos bloodied Floyds mouth. That is what happens when you box kid. Castillo lost the first 5 rounds and started too late and also lost the rematch as well. Maidana fought a good fight and was rugged, played football at times and still got beat 8-4.
> 
> Manny fights nothing like Maidana and he would not be able to maul, fight on the inside and work his way in. He doesn't have a good jab and Floyd really is a bad style matchup for Manny.
> 
> Roger always said that the only chance you have is to go for broke and Maidana did and Floyd fought his ass and won. Get over it and Manny would get dominated.


Your thread awaits your response:rofl


----------



## MrJotatp4p

941jeremy said:


> Your thread awaits your response:rofl[/QUOTE
> 
> What thread?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse

Styles makes fights.

Pac wouldnt use maidanas gameplan. 

Floyd will have a big reach advantage and will outbox pac in the middle of the ring. Will be counterwd with right hands like marquez does him

I just dont see how pac wins


----------



## JohnAnthony

i think so. Maidana was landin his jab from the centre of the ring. Mayweather looked poor tonight. I think Manny would land that right very consistently and win a close decision or even stop floyd now.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Styles makes fights.
> 
> Pac wouldnt use maidanas gameplan.
> 
> Floyd will have a big reach advantage and will outbox pac in the middle of the ring. Will be counterwd with right hands like marquez does him
> 
> I just dont see how pac wins


maidana was able to make floyd miss in the middle of the ring and consistanly land his jab.

It makes me think Pacs straigt left would land alot if they fought.


----------



## Medicine

Pac kicks Floyds ass.


----------



## PJ.

This fight would have been one of the best ever should they fight and Pac wins. A culmination of the "Bad guy" vs the epitome of the "Peoples Champ - Pac". Too bad FMJ health came first.


----------



## On the Money

He would need a much better performance than last night to beat pacq. I doubt he has it in him and I see why he has been ducking.


----------



## Zopilote

Castillo, Maidana, and Cotto all could cut off the ring, fight inside, had excellent jabs and were much bigger than Floyd.

Manny has none of those...Manny would be eating right hands all night long...Floyd still beats him, and would have beat him back in '10.


----------



## Zopilote

Boxing Fanatic said:


> no way floyd fights pac right now. pac is above maidana


Pac fights nothing like Maidana


----------



## DobyZhee

Boxing Fanatic said:


> no way floyd fights pac right now. pac is above maidana


The cudgel right from Maidana is more effective than Pac's straight left these days


----------



## igor_otsky

pac still loses. the only way to beat floid is to give him sustained pressure for the whole 12 rounds lke what maidana did (cotto did it on some of his rounds and got successful). dont stay at the center of the ring coz that's floid's area. cut him off like margo at corner him on the ropes, and bully him there.

pac doesn't know how to cut, doesn't know how to rough it out on the ropes, and loves to fight at the center. pac makes his opponents pay at the ropes, but floid loves countering off the ropes too.


----------



## bballchump11

Boxing Fanatic said:


> no way floyd fights pac right now. pac is above maidana


:lol: I thought you knew more than this


----------



## poorface

We've seen plenty of guys cut Pacquiao's work rate in a way we haven't with Maidana, particularly this latter day welter version of Manny. Alexander was literally the only person to drop Maidana's outut, and that required both the worst version of Maidana we've seen (when he was stupidly trying to be a boxer-puncher) and a compuclinch record for holding in a 10 round fight.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

poorface said:


> *We've seen plenty of guys cut Pacquiao's work rate in a way we haven't with Maidana*, particularly this latter day welter version of Manny. Alexander was literally the only person to drop Maidana's outut, and that required both the worst version of Maidana we've seen (when he was stupidly trying to be a boxer-puncher) and a compuclinch record for holding in a 10 round fight.


If this site had a rep button, I'd rep your AZZ

emmanuela as evident by the third JUAN™ fight DOES NOT walk through punches

#NoSoul is the first guy I seen that actually walked through Floyd's punches, and even then he couldn't keep it up for the entire fight.

the pinoy can't cut a ring off, which means he can't get Floyd to the ropes to tee off like Marcos did


----------



## Slugger3000

thehook13 said:


> All I'll say is Maidanas angles aren't nearly as tricky as Mannys. And Manny backs them up faster and in more flurries. I think Floyds ducking Pacquiao


Weren't you a Floyd fan before? I remember you always rocking a Floyd Avy.. If so ur a traitor! Ship hopper.. LMAO


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Pac could never do what Maidana did last night as far as the same strategy goes (blueprint if you will). In saying that, both have lost a step and this would still be an awesome fight to watch although not as good as if it happened the first time around...fucking sucks that it's never gonna happen.


----------



## igor_otsky

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> If this site had a rep button, I'd rep your AZZ
> 
> emmanuela as evident by the third JUAN™ fight DOES NOT walk through punches
> 
> #NoSoul is the first guy I seen that actually walked through Floyd's punches, and even then he couldn't keep it up for the entire fight.
> 
> the pinoy can't cut a ring off, which means he can't get Floyd to the ropes to tee off like Marcos did


CHB removed rep and likes. We have them when CHB was still starting as I remember


----------



## rapier

Pacquiao is my favorite fighter but I think he only has a puncher's chance against Mayweather. He has always struggled against good counter punchers. Plus Mayweather would have a 5 in reach advantage. Mayweather wouldn't let him get close with his reach and footwork. Mayweather would keep Pacquiao on the outside and counter him for a UD. Maybe Pacquiao could steal rounds with his flurries but Mayweather would more than likely beat him. I don't understand why Mayweather hasn't fought Pacqiao yet though when Mayweather has the advantages, skill, and style to beat Pacquiao 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetetheKing

Pac's done guys. He's a fighter that relies far too heavily on his athleticism. His reflexes aren't quite what they need to be considering his style which is technically unsound. He can't fight in the same Tasmanian pace. He looked lesser against Bradley in my opinion because he was getting hit by looping wild right hands. It's the same reason that Pac tried pulling from Marquez and got dropped in their last fight. Before that Pac would have pulled back and got hit by lessened the impact. Even though Pac dominated the second half of the Bradley fight he looked physically superior in the first fight. He treated that fight like a sparring session. In this one he had to turn it up and his punching prowess started having an effect.


----------



## thehook13

Slugger3000 said:


> Weren't you a Floyd fan before? I remember you always rocking a Floyd Avy.. If so ur a traitor! Ship hopper.. LMAO


I'm not a fan boy of any fighter. If I had a Floyd Avy, he must of done something real good trust me. I'm not usually a supporter of Floyds, so he must of done something impressive


----------



## thehook13




----------



## DirtyDan

I'll be honest, I'm not a pactard or a flomo.


But if Floyd fought Pac when Pac was koing Hatton and Cotto, there's a strong possibility that Pac would win..

Floyd saw something in that Cotto fight that concerned, possibly frightened him.


----------



## turbotime

Reppin501 said:


> Unless Manny plans on coming in at 165 and wrestle with Floyd on the ropes. I see nothing about what Maidana did that translates to what Manny could do...not to mention Maidana's great plan, still got him beat.


Pretty much this.


----------



## Trash Bags

DirtyDan said:


> I'll be honest, I'm not a pactard or a flomo.
> 
> But if Floyd fought Pac when Pac was koing Hatton and Cotto, there's a strong possibility that Pac would win..
> 
> Floyd saw something in that Cotto fight that concerned, possibly frightened him.


Yeah, that's why he called him up to try and make the fight. Makes sense.


----------



## heavyweightcp

PAC that just beat Bradley would have beat Floyd last night

they both of lost a step


----------



## TSOL

thehook13 said:


>


:yep


----------



## Reppin501

heavyweightcp said:


> PAC that just beat Bradley would have beat Floyd last night
> 
> they both of lost a step


Lol...no he wouldn't, this is just so off base it borders on crazy. I mean no disrespect but you are aware that A. Manny and Maidana are nothing alike and B. Floyd still won clearly for the overwhelming majority of people. I hope they make the fight, with all my heart I hope they make the fight.


----------



## DirtyDan

Trash Bags said:


> Yeah, that's why he called him up to try and make the fight. Makes sense.


Lol, not sure why you mad, breh.

He called him and gave him a flat out fee of 40 million without any ppv revenue. That's a low ball offer if I ever Heard one.


----------



## TeddyL

Last night changed everything. 

Pacquaio and Bradley would both beat the Floyd from last night. He needs to retire. He went life or death with a guy Alexander schooled.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

DirtyDan said:


> Lol, not sure why you mad, breh.
> 
> He called him and gave him a flat out fee of 40 million without any ppv revenue. That's a low ball offer if I ever Heard one.


Name one fight where Pacquiao made even close to 40 million. Hell Mayweather vs Canelo did 41 million for Floyd. Floyd was offering Pac a straight no tax 40 million dollars from his own bank account. He was going to wire him 20 million dollars straight up before the contract was signed. 20 million! Pac doesnt make that on a good card.

Mind boggling people think Floyd low balled him when Floyd does better numbers every time out.


----------



## DirtyDan

MichiganWarrior said:


> Name one fight where Pacquiao made even close to 40 million. Hell Mayweather vs Canelo did 41 million for Floyd. Floyd was offering Pac a straight no tax 40 million dollars from his own bank account. He was going to wire him 20 million dollars straight up before the contract was signed. 20 million! Pac doesnt make that on a good card.
> 
> Mind boggling people think Floyd low balled him when Floyd does better numbers every time out.


That doesn't really make any sense. If that fight were to happen, it would be the highest grossing fight in history. Floyd would never make the money with anyone else other than Pac. So saying name you one time where Pac made more than 40 million doesn't make any sense. Name me one fight where Floyd made more than 70 million..

This fight needs to happen, and splitting it 50/50 is more than a fair offer. I'm not saying that it's all Floyd's fault that the fight didn't happen, because it's not. It really isn't. Pac should of took the blood test during their first negotiation.

I just don't understand how Haye/Fury negotiated to a 50/50 split even though Haye does way bigger numbers than Fury, and Floyd/Pac can't.. but they negotiated it and the fight was gonna happen, despite the circumstances.

Even Klitschko/Haye agreed to a 50/50 split...


----------



## tliang1000

Manny and Maidana fights nothing alike. A fight where Floyd struggled equals a moral victory for pac or what?:huh


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Chatty said:


> I think Kirkland and Porter can take a lot from last night, they are both different fighters but also have a lot of similarities with different strengths. pacquaio is a different fight altogether imo, Manny isn't as unpredictable or as active as he used to be either.


Lol as if Floyd would go anywhere near Kirkland. Porter might get a shot if he beats Thurman which I believe he can. Porter's roughhouse style is the type needed to best Floyd, particularly at this stage where it's clear Floyd isn't as good as he once was. I mean there were times when Maidana made Floyd miss shots and look like an amateur. Fucking Maidana. The guy who was supposed to lose 12-0.


----------



## voodoo5

Reppin501 said:


> Lol...no he wouldn't, this is just so off base it borders on crazy. I mean no disrespect but you are aware that A. Manny and Maidana are nothing alike and B. Floyd still won clearly for the overwhelming majority of people. I hope they make the fight, with all my heart I hope they make the fight.


Its not a question of Manny being like Maidana, but what Floyd looked like. Everyone really hopes its made within the next 6-8 months.


----------



## bballchump11

DirtyDan said:


> Lol, not sure why you mad, breh.
> 
> He called him and gave him a flat out fee of 40 million without any ppv revenue. That's a low ball offer if I ever Heard one.


no, Floyd's team called Pacquiao 2 hours after the Cotto fight


----------



## El-Terrible

MichiganWarrior said:


> Name one fight where Pacquiao made even close to 40 million. Hell Mayweather vs Canelo did 41 million for Floyd. Floyd was offering Pac a straight no tax 40 million dollars from his own bank account. He was going to wire him 20 million dollars straight up before the contract was signed. 20 million! Pac doesnt make that on a good card.
> 
> Mind boggling people think Floyd low balled him when Floyd does better numbers every time out.


This is typical bullshit from a Flomo. Likewise in the words of 50 cent "Floyd turned down 100m dollars to take that fight" you're deluded. Fact is with a fairer PPV split Floyd still makes close to a 100m so that lame argument applies to Floyd also and this was long before he started leveraging off Canelos appeal and his eventual purse for that fight

Floyd would make more money than ever if he took that fight but still says no. The ridiculous drug testing excuse (by that I mean fact it's still used 4 years after all was agreed) is now 4 years old, and yet it's still clung to as a valid reason for the fight not happening - 4 years after all demands were publicly agreed by Team Pacquiao

Mayweather still iterating "take the test" a full year after they had publicly stated several times they would agree. He was clinging on to that excuse for so long and when there was no more milking he moved on to the purse. He then moved on to the fact Pacquiao was not on his level so can't get the fight (though Ortiz and Guerrero are), then he went on about PPVs as an excuse not to fight him though Floyd against an unknown with a crap undercard makes the same number as Pacquiao with an unknown (Guerrero and Bradley)

So stop with the excuses, look at what they did to Maidana and his gloves. Mayweather is the most protected fighter in history, evn referees always come to hs aid when he gets roughed up a bit and his PR machine has been protecting him against Pacquiao for some time. I remember Bryan Kenny hammering him about the Pacquiao fight and Mayweather 3 times dodging the question by answering "I have great advisors in Haymon and Ellerbe" - in other words "that guy is too much of a risk", even Pacquiao said Floyd said to him on the phone "What if I lose" when making the ridiculous purse demand.

It's pathetic he hasn't taken the Pacquiao fight when he can make more money than ever, can dictate every term, and would be fighting an ATG he claims he outclasses. He wants to be called TBE but refuses to take on the biggest legacy and financial fight available to him. Get the f*** out of here with that 40m excuse bullshit and be real


----------



## uraharakisuke

El-Terrible said:


> This is typical bullshit from a Flomo. Likewise in the words of 50 cent "Floyd turned down 100m dollars to take that fight" you're deluded. Fact is with a fairer PPV split Floyd still makes close to a 100mq so tha lame argument applies to Floyd also and this was long before he started leveraging off Canelos appeal and his eventual purse for that fight
> 
> Floyd would make more money than ever if he took that fight but still says no. The ridiculous drug testing excuse is now 4 years old, and yet it's still clung to as a valid reason for the figh not happening 4 year after all demands were publicly agreed. By Team Pacquiao
> 
> Mayweather still iterating "take the test" a full year after they had publicly stated several times they would agree. He was clinging on to that excuse for so long and when there was no more milking he moved on to the purse. He then moved on to the fact Pacquiao was not on his level so can't get the fight (though Ortiz and Guerrero are), then he went on about PPVs as an excuse not o fight him though Floyd against an unknown with a crap undercard makes the same number as Pacquiao with an unknown (Guerrero and a bradley)
> 
> So stop with the excuses, look at what they did to Maidana and his gloves. Mayweather is the most protected fighter in history, evn referees always Ime to hs aid when e gets roughed up a bit.
> 
> It's pathetic he hasn't taken the Pacquiao fight when he can mak more money than ver, can dictate every term, and would be fighting an ATG he claims he outclasses. He wants to be called TBE but refuses to take on the biggest legacy and financial fight available to him. Get the f*** out of here with that 40m excuse bullshit and be real


True.

At the end of the day both are dickheads for not giving us the fight. Floyd's just a bit more of a dickhead.


----------



## PrinceN

El-Terrible said:


> This is typical bullshit from a Flomo. Likewise in the words of 50 cent "Floyd turned down 100m dollars to take that fight" you're deluded. Fact is with a fairer PPV split Floyd still makes close to a 100m so that lame argument applies to Floyd also and this was long before he started leveraging off Canelos appeal and his eventual purse for that fight
> 
> Floyd would make more money than ever if he took that fight but still says no. The ridiculous drug testing excuse (by that I mean fact it's still used 4 years after all was agreed) is now 4 years old, and yet it's still clung to as a valid reason for the fight not happening - 4 years after all demands were publicly agreed by Team Pacquiao
> 
> Mayweather still iterating "take the test" a full year after they had publicly stated several times they would agree. He was clinging on to that excuse for so long and when there was no more milking he moved on to the purse. He then moved on to the fact Pacquiao was not on his level so can't get the fight (though Ortiz and Guerrero are), then he went on about PPVs as an excuse not to fight him though Floyd against an unknown with a crap undercard makes the same number as Pacquiao with an unknown (Guerrero and Bradley)
> 
> So stop with the excuses, look at what they did to Maidana and his gloves. Mayweather is the most protected fighter in history, evn referees always come to hs aid when he gets roughed up a bit and his PR machine has been protecting him against Pacquiao for some time. I remember Bryan Kenny hammering him about the Pacquiao fight and Mayweather 3 times dodging the question by answering "I have great advisors in Haymon and Ellerbe" - in other words "that guy is too much of a risk", even Pacquiao said Floyd said to him on the phone "What if I lose" when making the ridiculous purse demand.
> 
> It's pathetic he hasn't taken the Pacquiao fight when he can make more money than ever, can dictate every term, and would be fighting an ATG he claims he outclasses. He wants to be called TBE but refuses to take on the biggest legacy and financial fight available to him. Get the f*** out of here with that 40m excuse bullshit and be real


you believe 50 cent?


----------



## El-Terrible

PrinceN said:


> you believe 50 cent?


Yes because 50 cent was very careful not to criticise and very hesitant to answer. When asked "did he duck" he smiled, looked reluctant and said "that's 100m dollars he turned down" had he ripped on him then I'd question the agenda but he wasn't ripping on him - he simply said Floyd had 100m on the table for him and said no. In other words "you make up your mind what the means"

It's nothing we don't know, he ca make 100m for fighting Pacquiao and refuses even though he calls himself Money lol
Yet it's all not happening because 5 years ago Pacquiao didn't agree fully to the drug testing all the way up to fight night. And even though he did publicly agree 12 months later after Floyd turned his slander into "I'm cleaning up the sport" there was still no fight...it's right there in front of us, it's so damn obvious.

2009 - Pacquiao team dicks for not just agreeing. Mayweathers team dicks for putting one demand in after another
Late 2010 onwards - Mayweather is the reason why the fight not happening. At this point he had all the cards, all the negotiating power and changed his demands from one to the next as soon as previous demand was met


----------



## It's Ovah

voodoo5 said:


> Its not a question of Manny being like Maidana, but what Floyd looked like. Everyone really hopes its made within the next 6-8 months.


Meh, Floyd looked great against Canelo. Far too early to say whether he's slipping or not. Two more similar performances in a row and you could start to draw conclusions as to his ability to function at the same high level as the past, but till now it's only fair to chalk it up to a bad day at the office/Maidana being way better than we thought.


----------



## El-Terrible

It's Ovah said:


> Meh, Floyd looked great against Canelo. Far too early to say whether he's slipping or not. Two more similar performances in a row and you could start to draw conclusions as to his ability to function at the same high level as the past, but till now it's only fair to chalk it up to a bad day at the office/Maidana being way better than we thought.


Canelo's footwork is maybe the worse I've seen from a so called top 10 P4P - Floyd knew this. His conditioning is even worse. Floyd fights flat footers. Floyd chooses his fighters and is protected. The only advantage Canelo had was size, and that advantage was also diminished a bit with the catchweight from a guy who has fought at the full 154 limit in several previous bouts, claims he fights where fighters are comfortable and held belts in the division. So sure, he looked good - it was a perfect match up. Floyd doesn't like to be bullied and doesn't like a fighter to be too busy...any fighter who is conditioned, can close Floyd down and has good punch combinations gives him problems. He will avoid those types of fighters for the rest of his career - there is just too much money riding on him from many people to risk putting him in against anyone decent...they thought once they took away Maidana's only threat,his power, with the gloves bullshit, that he would be easy work - the fact that he gave him his toughest fight since Castillo means they'll protect that ducking a$$ more than ever before :-(

Roach has already said a long time ago he thought Mayweather's legs aren't the same - one thing about Roach, he's often right in predicting boxing outcomes. This is not news. Floyd's hand speed is still there but sure, he might not be as sprightly on his feet - hence his choice of opponents. I'm not even sure he fancies Amir Khan very much either (who was very impressive)...I wouldn't be surprised if he rematches Maidana and retires to avoid getting beaten

Maidana is a guy that Devon Alexander outboxed - the same Alexander who Bradley and Porter comfortably beat, one guy Pacquiao outclassed twice and the other guy was his sparring partner...:huh - that's not a triangle theory saying therefore Pacquiao wins but what it does do is give an indication of the level of these fighters we're talking about 
People need to get real about Floyd Mayweather


----------



## Bogotazo

Ali tweets Floyd asking for Pac, as does Lennox:

http://espn.go.com/sportsnation/pos...ted-boxing-legends-calling-out?ex_cid=espnsoc


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> Ali tweets Floyd asking for Pac, as does Lennox:
> 
> http://espn.go.com/sportsnation/pos...ted-boxing-legends-calling-out?ex_cid=espnsoc


imo they know if the pinoy loses once more, the fight is off the table for good


----------



## Bogotazo

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> imo they know if the pinoy loses once more, the fight is off the table for good


Agreed.


----------



## Freedom2014




----------



## Carpe Diem

heavyweightcp said:


> PAC that just beat Bradley would have beat Floyd last night
> 
> they both of lost a step


:lol::lol:


----------



## DobyZhee

Floyd is going to fight khan..


----------



## DobyZhee

El-Terrible said:


> Canelo's footwork is maybe the worse I've seen from a so called top 10 P4P - Floyd knew this. His conditioning is even worse. Floyd fights flat footers. Floyd chooses his fighters and is protected. The only advantage Canelo had was size, and that advantage was also diminished a bit with the catchweight from a guy who has fought at the full 154 limit in several previous bouts, claims he fights where fighters are comfortable and held belts in the division. So sure, he looked good - it was a perfect match up. Floyd doesn't like to be bullied and doesn't like a fighter to be too busy...any fighter who is conditioned, can close Floyd down and has good punch combinations gives him problems. He will avoid those types of fighters for the rest of his career - there is just too much money riding on him from many people to risk putting him in against anyone decent...they thought once they took away Maidana's only threat,his power, with the gloves bullshit, that he would be easy work - the fact that he gave him his toughest fight since Castillo means they'll protect that ducking a$$ more than ever before :-(
> 
> Roach has already said a long time ago he thought Mayweather's legs aren't the same - one thing about Roach, he's often right in predicting boxing outcomes. This is not news. Floyd's hand speed is still there but sure, he might not be as sprightly on his feet - hence his choice of opponents. I'm not even sure he fancies Amir Khan very much either (who was very impressive)...I wouldn't be surprised if he rematches Maidana and retires to avoid getting beaten
> 
> Maidana is a guy that Devon Alexander outboxed - the same Alexander who Bradley and Porter comfortably beat, one guy Pacquiao outclassed twice and the other guy was his sparring partner...:huh - that's not a triangle theory saying therefore Pacquiao wins but what it does do is give an indication of the level of these fighters we're talking about
> People need to get real about Floyd Mayweather


I watched the Maidana Alexander fight. I got that on torrent. Maidana got robbed


----------



## DobyZhee

PrinceN said:


> you believe 50 cent?


He didn't want to run away fromManny pacquiao anymore


----------



## MadcapMaxie

El-Terrible said:


> This is typical bullshit from a Flomo. Likewise in the words of 50 cent "Floyd turned down 100m dollars to take that fight" you're deluded. Fact is with a fairer PPV split Floyd still makes close to a 100m so that lame argument applies to Floyd also and this was long before he started leveraging off Canelos appeal and his eventual purse for that fight
> 
> Floyd would make more money than ever if he took that fight but still says no. The ridiculous drug testing excuse (by that I mean fact it's still used 4 years after all was agreed) is now 4 years old, and yet it's still clung to as a valid reason for the fight not happening - 4 years after all demands were publicly agreed by Team Pacquiao
> 
> Mayweather still iterating "take the test" a full year after they had publicly stated several times they would agree. He was clinging on to that excuse for so long and when there was no more milking he moved on to the purse. He then moved on to the fact Pacquiao was not on his level so can't get the fight (though Ortiz and Guerrero are), then he went on about PPVs as an excuse not to fight him though Floyd against an unknown with a crap undercard makes the same number as Pacquiao with an unknown (Guerrero and Bradley)
> 
> So stop with the excuses, look at what they did to Maidana and his gloves. Mayweather is the most protected fighter in history, evn referees always come to hs aid when he gets roughed up a bit and his PR machine has been protecting him against Pacquiao for some time. I remember Bryan Kenny hammering him about the Pacquiao fight and Mayweather 3 times dodging the question by answering "I have great advisors in Haymon and Ellerbe" - in other words "that guy is too much of a risk", even Pacquiao said Floyd said to him on the phone "What if I lose" when making the ridiculous purse demand.
> 
> It's pathetic he hasn't taken the Pacquiao fight when he can make more money than ever, can dictate every term, and would be fighting an ATG he claims he outclasses. He wants to be called TBE but refuses to take on the biggest legacy and financial fight available to him. Get the f*** out of here with that 40m excuse bullshit and be real


:deal

Fucking deeeeestroyed.


----------



## PrinceN

El-Terrible said:


> Yes


well now I know I cant take anything you say serious. Where are 50 cent fighters now?


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> Yes because 50 cent was very careful not to criticise and very hesitant to answer. When asked "did he duck" he smiled, looked reluctant and said "that's 100m dollars he turned down" had he ripped on him then I'd question the agenda but he wasn't ripping on him - he simply said Floyd had 100m on the table for him and said no. In other words "you make up your mind what the means"
> 
> It's nothing we don't know, he ca make 100m for fighting Pacquiao and refuses even though he calls himself Money lol
> Yet it's all not happening because 5 years ago Pacquiao didn't agree fully to the drug testing all the way up to fight night. And even though he did publicly agree 12 months later after Floyd turned his slander into "I'm cleaning up the sport" there was still no fight...it's right there in front of us, it's so damn obvious.
> 
> 2009 - Pacquiao team dicks for not just agreeing. Mayweathers team dicks for putting one demand in after another
> Late 2010 onwards - Mayweather is the reason why the fight not happening. At this point he had all the cards, all the negotiating power and changed his demands from one to the next as soon as previous demand was met


Oh so do you believe 50 when in that same interview he said Mayweather actually tried to get the fight made in 2012


----------



## El-Terrible

This the $40m offer you're referring to? If so I believe that's already been referenced :huh


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> This the $40m offer you're referring to? If so I believe that's already been referenced :huh


So do you see the contradiction in 50's statement. You'r going to run off and quote him "Yes, Floyd ducked Manny". Now you're running around thinking Floyd didn't want the fight, when your great big source, 50 Cent said himself that Floyd was trying to make the fight.

If you think the offer was lowball or not, you can't say he was trying to avoid Manny.


----------



## Stone Rose

*Prime Pacquiao knocks prime Mayweather OUT !*

I have swayed either way on this but now I have settled on the answer.Fair enough Floyd aint peak but Maidana is a poor poor mans Pacquiao and he was a round or two off beating him.Manny Pacquiao was a force of fuckin nature ,he woulda knocked Mayweather out ,and Mayweather knew it .Love from a neutral boxing lover x


----------



## Zopilote

No.


----------



## Stone Rose

Zopilote said:


> No.


Yes.Manny of Hatton and Cotto fights fuck Floyd up .How do u see Floyd winning ?


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

Stone Rose said:


> I have swayed either way on this but now I have settled on the answer.Fair enough Floyd aint peak but Maidana is a poor poor mans Pacquiao and he was a round or two off beating him.Manny Pacquiao was a force of fuckin nature ,he woulda knocked Mayweather out ,and Mayweather knew it .Love from a neutral boxing lover x


No, from a neutral boxing fan I say no. You compared Maidana to Pac, nothing alike in terms of style or how they put their punches together. TTerrible troll thread.


----------



## KWilson71

Maidana poor mans Pacquiao:rofl


----------



## Zopilote

Stone Rose said:


> Yes.Manny of Hatton and Cotto fights fuck Floyd up .How do u see Floyd winning ?


By countering the shit out of Pacquiao...Just like a poor man's Floyd in Juan Manuel Marquez did.

:yep


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

KWilson71 said:


> Maidana poor mans Pacquiao:rofl


that's another dumbAZZ story

the Marcos that fought Floyd was a swarming mauler/slugger

emmanuela is a puncher-boxer


----------



## Stone Rose

Zopilote said:


> By countering the shit out of Pacquiao...Just like a poor man's Floyd in Juan Manuel Marquez did.
> 
> :yep


What the fuck has Marquez got to do with Floyd ? Two totally different fighters and styles.

Mayweather has gone years without being beaten up. Maidana did it and he didnt like it. At all. Pacquaio would've been Maidana times ten. He would've beaten Floyd up and he wouldn't have been able to cope.

In my opinion.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

Stone Rose said:


> What the fuck has Marquez got to do with Floyd ? Two totally different fighters and styles.
> 
> Mayweather has gone years without being beaten up. Maidana did it and he didnt like it. At all. Pacquaio would've been Maidana times ten. He would've beaten Floyd up and he wouldn't have been able to cope.
> 
> In my opinion.


What the fuck does Maidana have to do with Pacquaio? You made the comparison which is why you got the silly answer using that logic. 2 fighters who are nothing a like.


----------



## Stone Rose

KWilson71 said:


> Maidana poor mans Pacquiao:rofl


So what is he then ? You think Maidana could've lived with the Pacquiao who beat the shit out of Ricky Hatton or Miguel Cotto ?

Hey don't get upset im offering an opinion. Is it so much beyond possibility that Manny Pacquiao would've KO'd Mayweather that you have to get upset about it?


----------



## Zopilote

Stone Rose said:


> *What the fuck has Marquez got to do with Floyd ? Two totally different fighters and styles.*
> 
> Mayweather has gone years without being beaten up. Maidana did it and he didnt like it. At all. Pacquaio would've been Maidana times ten. He would've beaten Floyd up and he wouldn't have been able to cope.
> 
> In my opinion.


As are Pacquiao and Maidana

My post totally went over your head.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Zopilote said:


> As are Pacquiao and Maidana
> 
> My post totally went over your head.


even with his failed analogy Floyd and JUAN are closer stylistically than emmanuela is to Marcos


----------



## Vic

No fucking way.


----------



## Stone Rose

Vic said:


> No fucking way.


Vic I respect you and I respect anyones opinion but respect mine when I say I honestly think Floyd wouldn't have been able to cope with prime Pacquiao .does that make me clueless as far as boxing goes?


----------



## Vic

Stone Rose said:


> Vic I respect you and I respect anyones opinion but respect mine when I say I honestly think Floyd wouldn't have been able to cope with prime Pacquiao .does that make me clueless as far as boxing goes?


It´s my view, it always was my view, I´m a believer that Mayweather wins this fight.


----------



## Doc

No... Maidana and Pacquiao are nothing alike this shit is embarrassing.. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stone Rose

Rockinghorseshit said:


> No, from a neutral boxing fan I say no. You compared Maidana to Pac, nothing alike in terms of style or how they put their punches together. TTerrible troll thread.


No not a troll thread at all. I hate the word troll unless your talking about a fairy story. Im a troll because i reckon Manny would've beaten Floyd up? I love them both. Im a boxing fan not a fuckin troll.


----------



## Vic

And when I say_ no fucking way_ I´m just being confident in my pick.....not disrespecting different opinions.


----------



## Vic

Also, I didn´t read your OP at first @Stone Rose. Yeah, I gotta agree with @Doc now. Maidana is certainly not a poor mans PAc, they are both agressive you can say, but totally different in all the rest.


----------



## Ivan Drago

Shitstorm coming.


----------



## Stone Rose

Doc said:


> No... Maidana and Pacquiao are nothing alike this shit is embarrassing..
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Embarrassing that i thinnk Manny Pacqiauo would've beaten Mayweather ?

Let me explain further.... Marcos Maidana pressured Floyd and he did not fucking like it. He beat him up like he hasn't been beaten up before and he came close to winning the fight and Mayweather whether you like it or not struggled like fuck despite being 37 and despite pulling through and winning the fight like the champion he is....Manny Pacquiao was a more fearsome, more skillful, quicker, more aggressive fighter than Maidana.

Manny Pac in his prime had the aggression and the attitude of Maidana with ten times the talent.

Sorry.

And believe it or not i've been following boxing since before most of you knew what the word meant so fuck off with the embarrassing shit. History will judge both fighters around the same level.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Stone Rose said:


> Embarrassing that i thinnk Manny Pacqiauo would've beaten Mayweather ?
> 
> Let me explain further.... Marcos Maidana pressured Floyd and he did not fucking like it. He beat him up like he hasn't been beaten up before and he came close to winning the fight and Mayweather whether you like it or not struggled like fuck despite being 37 and despite pulling through and winning the fight like the champion he is....Manny Pacquiao was a more fearsome, more skillful, quicker, more aggressive fighter than Maidana.
> 
> Manny Pac in his prime had the aggression and the attitude of Maidana with ten times the talent.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> And believe it or not i've been following boxing since before most of you knew what the word meant so fuck off with the embarrassing shit. History will judge both fighters around the same level.


too bad manny isn't no pressure fighter despite all the good shit you're listing about him


----------



## Takamura

Maidana has more reach and a better style vs Floyd then Pac does.

Floyd by UD or late KO/TKO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mal

Stone Rose said:


> I have swayed either way on this but now I have settled on the answer.Fair enough Floyd aint peak but Maidana is a poor poor mans Pacquiao and he was a round or two off beating him.Manny Pacquiao was a force of fuckin nature ,he woulda knocked Mayweather out ,and Mayweather knew it .Love from a neutral boxing lover x


While you will probably get flamed by the CHB FMjr defense squad, many believe this as well, attributing it as to why Fmjr continuously made little effort to help get this fight made. It's funny, I've seen many say they can't fight because FMjr refuses to work with TR and specifically, Arum. Yet they went into negotiations a couple of times right? Was that all a ruse from FMjr's team to act like he wanted the fight? Knowing he wouldn't work with TR or Arum anyway? I've asked a few of his most ardent defenders about that only to get nothing in return.


----------



## Divi253

Maidana is not a poor mans Pacquiao. They do not have the same fighting style... That's why almost all of the responses have been people laughing or saying you're way off. Other than that nothing wrong with thinking Pacquiao would win back then, although I completely disagree.


----------



## Stone Rose

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> too bad manny isn't no pressure fighter despite all the good shit you're listing about him


He wasn't a pressure fighter ???? What was he then a relaxed laid back kind of fighter ? What do you class as pressure if not a prime aggressive Pacquaio ?

Ask Ricky Hatton if he wasnt a pressure fighter.

Pacquiao wouldv'e brought the kind of treatment Maidana brought times 10


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

Stone Rose said:


> No not a troll thread at all. I hate the word troll unless your talking about a fairy story. Im a troll because i reckon Manny would've beaten Floyd up? I love them both. Im a boxing fan not a fuckin troll.


Your analogy compaing Maidana to Pac is what is embarassing as all you have basically said is that he's a poor man's Pacquiao. Weasel words like that set off a flag for being a troll and considering I've seen a few of your posts regarding Floyd I can say confidently that you are trolling and it was a piss poor attempt.



Stone Rose said:


> He wasn't a pressure fighter ???? What was he then a relaxed laid back kind of fighter ? What do you class as pressure if not a prime aggressive Pacquaio ?
> 
> Ask Ricky Hatton if he wasnt a pressure fighter.
> 
> Pacquiao wouldv'e brought the kind of treatment Maidana brought times 10


:haye

Do you know what a pressure fighter is?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Stone Rose said:


> He wasn't a pressure fighter ???? What was he then a relaxed laid back kind of fighter ? What do you class as pressure if not a prime aggressive Pacquaio ?
> 
> *Ask Ricky Hatton if he wasnt a pressure fighter.*
> 
> Pacquiao wouldv'e brought the kind of treatment Maidana brought times 10


that's another dumb AZZ example

Ricky was the pressure fighter in their fight. Do you know what happened? He *walked* into manny's power and got ko'd for it


----------



## Stone Rose

People clinging on to me saying poor mans Pacquaio like that's the point of the thread. The point of the thread is that i reckon Manny would've beaten Mayweather up. 

Poor man's Pacquiao as in Manny would've brought the same pressure and aggression that Chino did, times ten. He would've knocked him out.


----------



## Stone Rose

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Your analogy compaing Maidana to Pac is what is embarassing as all you have basically said is that he's a poor man's Pacquiao. Weasel words like that set off a flag for being a troll and considering I've seen a few of your posts regarding Floyd I can say confidently that you are trolling and it was a piss poor attempt.
> 
> :haye
> 
> Do you know what a pressure fighter is?


No " rocking horse shit " ive got no idea what a pressure fighter is but ill console myself with the fact i don't post gay pictures of David Haye pulling a face to try and make out im some sort of expert.


----------



## Stone Rose

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> that's another dumb AZZ example
> 
> Ricky was the pressure fighter in their fight. Do you know what happened? He *walked* into manny's power and got ko'd for it


Hatton was the pressure fighter despite being knocked over several times, beaten the shit out of, knocked clean out and having a fit ? Ok boxing expert i'll make a note of it.


----------



## Divi253

Stone Rose said:


> Hatton was the pressure fighter despite being knocked over several times, beaten the shit out of, knocked clean out and having a fit ? Ok boxing expert i'll make a note of it.


Are you saying Hatton wasn't? :huh


----------



## Stone Rose

Divi253 said:


> Are you saying Hatton wasn't? :huh


No i'm saying Pacquaio was.


----------



## Zopilote

I guess JMM is a pressure fighter too..since you know, he knocked down and then KTFO Manny.

shit, that means Floyd was the pressure fighter against Hatton, since Floyd knocked him down and then out











































:rofl:rofl:lol::lol:atsch


----------



## Stone Rose

Zopilote said:


> I guess JMM is a pressure fighter too..since you know, he knocked down and then KTFO Manny.
> 
> shit, that means Floyd was the pressure fighter against Hatton, since Floyd knocked him down and then out
> 
> :rofl:rofl:lol::lol:atsch


What the fuck are you on about? Name one fighter who brings the same aggression and pressure that Manny Pacquaio brings that Mayweather has fought apart from Maidana ?


----------



## Zopilote

Stone Rose said:


> What the fuck are you on about? Name one fighter who brings the same aggression and pressure that Manny Pacquaio brings that Mayweather has fought apart from Maidana ?


Hatton actually had more in common with Maidana than Pacquiao does.

Pacquiao will be agressive as always, but give him movement, and he doesn't look as explosive as he does against say the likes of Hatton or a Margarito.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

for starters Marcos likes to swing down onto you

manny for the most part doesn't use arcs


----------



## Mal

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> for starters Marcos likes to swing down onto you
> 
> manny for the most part doesn't use arcs


No, he uses angles and an get-in-and-out motion to close gaps jackass.


----------



## Stone Rose

Zopilote said:


> Hatton actually had more in common with Maidana than Pacquiao does.
> 
> Pacquiao will be agressive as always, but give him movement, and he doesn't look as explosive as he does against say the likes of Hatton or a Margarito.


Yeah Maidana reminds me a bit of Hatton. All i meant was Pacquaio was capable of what Maidana did and more. He made Mayweather apprehensive through naked aggression and power and that was just part of what pacquaio brought.He could do what Chino did and more. Poor mans Pacquaio.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Mal said:


> No, he uses angles and an get-in-and-out motion to close gaps jackass.


maybe you'll get some e-respect one day when you tell us something we don't know, and it's accurate


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

Stone Rose said:


> No " rocking horse shit " ive got no idea what a pressure fighter is but ill console myself with the fact i don't post gay pictures of David Haye pulling a face to try and make out im some sort of expert.


You don't have to be an expert to make the difference. You said earlier Pac was a pressure fighter and that Maidana was a poor man's Maidana. If you had said earlier you make a stupid post and walked away from it you wouldn't be getting shit.


----------



## Zopilote

Stone Rose said:


> Yeah Maidana reminds me a bit of Hatton. All i meant was Pacquaio was capable of what Maidana did and more. He made Mayweather apprehensive through naked aggression and power and that was just part of what pacquaio brought.He could do what Chino did and more. Poor mans Pacquaio.


Pacquiao can't cut off the ring to save his life, Pacquiao can''t fight on the inside worth a shit, Pacquiao's jab isn't as effective, Pacquiao doesn't maul on the inside and use rough house tactics. Pacquiao isn't 17 lbs heavier than Mayweather.

So again, no. You are still wrong.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Zopilote said:


> Pacquiao can't cut off the ring to save his life, Pacquiao can''t fight on the inside worth a shit, Pacquiao's jab isn't as effective, Pacquiao doesn't maul on the inside and use rough house tactics. Pacquiao isn't 17 lbs heavier than Mayweather.
> 
> So again, no. You are still wrong.


+1


----------



## Stone Rose

Zopilote said:


> Pacquiao can't cut off the ring to save his life, Pacquiao can''t fight on the inside worth a shit, Pacquiao's jab isn't as effective, Pacquiao doesn't maul on the inside and use rough house tactics. Pacquiao isn't 17 lbs heavier than Mayweather.
> 
> So again, no. You are still wrong.


Ok Maidana is better than a prime Manny and Floyd would've slapped him about. Its late, im off to bed, night all.


----------



## Mal

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> maybe you'll get some e-respect one day when you tell us something we don't know, and it's accurate


You're too much a stubborn and pretentious cunt to know when you are being educated. I could say something you agree with, and you'd still respond towards me like a bitch on the rag.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Mal said:


> You're too much a stubborn and pretentious cunt to know when you are being educated. I could say something you agree with, and you'd still respond towards me like a bitch on the rag.


yawn you're still begging for my acceptance

you tried to impress me with some basic knowledge and got nowhere close in the process


----------



## Mal

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> yawn you're still begging for my acceptance
> 
> you tried to impress me with some basic knowledge and got nowhere close in the process


:lol: Derrr...OK....


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

Mal said:


> You're too much a stubborn and pretentious cunt to know when you are being educated. I could say something you agree with, and you'd still respond towards me like a bitch on the rag.


----------



## Mal

Rockinghorseshit said:


>


Feel better? :lol:

Leave sergio ALONE!!!


----------



## Bogotazo

The styles aren't similar. The only thing I'd take away from this fight is that feinting and edging forward without committing makes Floyd overly defensive and anchors him on his back foot and drives him to the ropes, which opens up an avenue for Pac's left hand. But Pacquiao isn't going to bully and maul and press against Floyd.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

Mal said:


> Feel better? :lol:
> 
> Leave sergio ALONE!!!


Why wouldn't I? :yep

Your butthurt was already on full display when your first entered the thread, was it because you were desperate to suck the dick of any other Pac fan you could find on this board?



Mal said:


> While you will probably get flamed by the CHB FMjr defense squad, many believe this as well, attributing it as to why Fmjr continuously made little effort to help get this fight made. It's funny, I've seen many say they can't fight because FMjr refuses to work with TR and specifically, Arum. Yet they went into negotiations a couple of times right? Was that all a ruse from FMjr's team to act like he wanted the fight? Knowing he wouldn't work with TR or Arum anyway? I've asked a few of his most ardent defenders about that only to get nothing in return.


Butt hurt in full display :lol:


----------



## Mal

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Why wouldn't I? :yep
> 
> Your butthurt was already on full display when your first entered the thread, was it because you were desperate to suck the dick of any other Pac fan you could find on this board?
> 
> Butt hurt in full display :lol:


Butthurt over what? :huh Being called ugly by some internet poster? Grow up friend. What does MP have to do with any of this? I don't play the sides game like you and your boys do. :rolleyes


----------



## gander tasco

Pacquiao and maidana arent that similiar stylistically but they dont have to be. Pacquiao brings his own kind of aggression, and hes light years more talented, faster and dynamic then maidana. Nobody puts someone on the defensive like pacquiao does, and he'd have floyd closing up shop all night. Look at how apphrehensive maidana made floyd to let his hands go, what would an explosive pacquiao do to his nerves? 

The maidana fight showcased all the things (flaws) people have pointed put that would get floyd in trouble against pac - too defensive / overreactive, lets guys come inside too much, moves in straight lines, puts himself on the ropes all the time, waits to punch too often. Pacquiaos style is a nightmare for floyd, he had crazy speed, dynamic / explosive offense, southpaw, threw in combinations and never ran out of energy. his only weakness in that fight is his size. If it werent for that i wouldnt think twice about who would win that fight.


----------



## TSOL

i still cant believe this fight didnt fucking happen


----------



## Reppin501

Stone Rose said:


> I have swayed either way on this but now I have settled on the answer.Fair enough Floyd aint peak but Maidana is a poor poor mans Pacquiao and he was a round or two off beating him.Manny Pacquiao was a force of fuckin nature ,he woulda knocked Mayweather out ,and Mayweather knew it .Love from a neutral boxing lover x


Didn't read, don't have to, whatever your reasoning...it's shit, no disrespect.


----------



## Reppin501

Stone Rose said:


> Embarrassing that i thinnk Manny Pacqiauo would've beaten Mayweather ?
> 
> Let me explain further.... Marcos Maidana pressured Floyd and he did not fucking like it. He beat him up like he hasn't been beaten up before and he came close to winning the fight and Mayweather whether you like it or not struggled like fuck despite being 37 and despite pulling through and winning the fight like the champion he is....Manny Pacquiao was a more fearsome, more skillful, quicker, more aggressive fighter than Maidana.
> 
> Manny Pac in his prime had the aggression and the attitude of Maidana with ten times the talent.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> And believe it or not i've been following boxing since before most of you knew what the word meant so fuck off with the embarrassing shit. History will judge both fighters around the same level.


Your analogy is flawed...your cherry picking "prime Manny", and using 37 year old Floyd as your baseline. Thread title says prime vs prime...in case you weren't aware, Floyd isn't prime anymore.


----------



## Reppin501

gander tasco said:


> Pacquiao and maidana arent that similiar stylistically but they dont have to be. Pacquiao brings his own kind of aggression, and hes light years more talented, faster and dynamic then maidana. Nobody puts someone on the defensive like pacquiao does, and he'd have floyd closing up shop all night. Look at how apphrehensive maidana made floyd to let his hands go, what would an explosive pacquiao do to his nerves?
> 
> The maidana fight showcased all the things (flaws) people have pointed put that would get floyd in trouble against pac - too defensive / overreactive, lets guys come inside too much, moves in straight lines, puts himself on the ropes all the time, waits to punch too often. Pacquiaos style is a nightmare for floyd, he had crazy speed, dynamic / explosive offense, southpaw, threw in combinations and never ran out of energy. his only weakness in that fight is his size. If it werent for that i wouldnt think twice about who would win that fight.


Manny isn't going to bully Floyd as he's not 17 pounds heavier, he's not going to fight on the inside, he's not going to throw looping overhand shots in the attempt to get over Floyd's shoulder, he's not doing any of that shit. It's a retarded argument, and it makes no sense...


----------



## gander tasco

Reppin501 said:


> Manny isn't going to bully Floyd as he's not 17 pounds heavier, he's not going to fight on the inside, he's not going to throw looping overhand shots in the attempt to get over Floyd's shoulder, he's not doing any of that shit. It's a retarded argument, and it makes no sense...


Since when does he have to do any of that, did you read what i said?


----------



## gander tasco

Reppin501 said:


> Your analogy is flawed...your cherry picking "prime Manny", and using 37 year old Floyd as your baseline. Thread title says prime vs prime...in case you weren't aware, Floyd isn't prime anymore.


He doesnt have to be prime. His same habits that got him trouble against maidana were there back when he was younger. Floyd was even easier to put on the defensive back then.


----------



## Reppin501

gander tasco said:


> He doesnt have to be prime. His same habits that got him trouble against maidana were there back when he was younger. Floyd was even easier to put on the defensive back then.


Whatever man...bottom line is this, if your boy gets in with Floyd he's getting beat, simple as that. I pray to all things holy this fight happens, I really do.


----------



## saul_ir34

So then that would make JMM the greatest if all time since JMM beat a pre-pubescent, college boy, first time home buyer and mid life crisis Pac. Beat him at every single stage of his life!


----------



## Slugger3000

Stone Rose said:


> I have swayed either way on this but now I have settled on the answer.Fair enough Floyd aint peak but Maidana is a poor poor mans Pacquiao and he was a round or two off beating him.Manny Pacquiao was a force of fuckin nature ,he woulda knocked Mayweather out ,and Mayweather knew it .Love from a neutral boxing lover x


----------



## DobyZhee

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> that's another dumbAZZ story
> 
> the Marcos that fought Floyd was a swarming mauler/slugger
> 
> emmanuela is a puncher-boxer


Emmanuel is not a boxer


----------



## DobyZhee

Reppin501 said:


> Whatever man...bottom line is this, if your boy gets in with Floyd he's getting beat, simple as that. I pray to all things holy this fight happens, I really do.


Dude really? 7 years after the fact?


----------



## TFG

Stone Rose said:


> Ok Maidana is better than a prime Manny and Floyd would've slapped him about. Its late, im off to bed, night all.


Styles make fights.

Manny doesn't posses a single thing that Maidana used to cause Floyd problems. He doesn't have a substantial weight advantage, he doesn't cut off the ring well (see Cotto fight), he doesn't have an inside game and he doesn't use dirty tactics to rough a guy up. It's also worth noting that we have seen Pacquaio's output drop considerably at the hands of a counter puncher. Both Marquez and Bradley made him throw much less because they were hitting him back. Maidana didn't care, he was willing to walk through shot after shot and that isn't Pac's game.

All of this is trivial anyway, as Maidana won four rounds at the very best and barely landed a clean shot in the entire fight.


----------



## Jose Lopez

*Arum says Floyd Mayweather vs Manny Pacquiao can happen in 2 yrs (2016) when Floyd is 39 & Pac is 37*

.
Arum thinks Pacquiao vs. Mayweather fight can happen in 2016

By *Dan Ambrose:
*

Manny Pacquiao's decision to re-up with Top Rank for another 2 years until the end up 2016 would seem like the end of any chances of a mega fight between him and Floyd Mayweather Jr. (46-0, 26 KO's), but Bob Arum of Top Rank thinks a fight between the two fighters can still happen.

Aru*m says that a fight can take place in 2 years in 2016 once Mayweather's remaining fights on his 6-fight contract with Showtime have expired *or possibly if Showtime and HBO agree to let the fight take place between them.

"HBO is willing to do it," Arum said. "And you never know, anything can happen in 2016."

The prob*lem with a fight between Mayweather and Pacquiao taking place in 2016 is that Mayweather will be 39-years-old and Pacquiao 37. That's pretty old, and neither of them will still be the same fighters they are now. Maywe*ather already said he'll be retiring at the end of 2015. And here Arum is talking about a fight that can happen between them in 2016.

The reality is that a fight between them likely wouldn't be able to take place until early 2017 after Pacquiao's contract expires with Top Rank. Mayweather will be 40-years-old by that time, and Pacquiao closing in on 38. That's just no realistic, and you have to wonder why Arum is even mentioning something like that. Was he being serious?

It seems like Arum might be talking about Mayweather fight right now because there's so much negative criticism about Pacquiao signing a 2-year contract extension with his company Top Rank.

Some boxing fans were hoping that Pacquiao would break free of Top Rank so that he could fight Mayweather once his contract expired. But instead of leaving the company to get a fight that would have likely paid Pacquiao over $50 million, he instead re-upped with Arum for what will likely be the remaining 2 years of his career.

Without the potential of a Mayweather fight from happening, Pacquiao's pay-per-view numbers might continue to drop from this point forward. By Pacquiao, his trainer Freddie Roach and Arum name dropping Mayweather's name with the media, it had boxing fans hopeful for a fight between the two fighters.

This in turn likely resulted in higher PPV sales for Pacquiao. But with Pacquiao re-signing for such a long time, it removes any hope that fans have of him and Mayweather ever fighting.

Pacquiao, Arum and Roach can name drop Mayweather's name until they're blue in the face now, but fans won't believe that fight will happen. 2 years isn't a long time for a young fighter, but fo*r fighters that are 35 and 37 like Pacquiao and Mayweather are now, it's a lifetime. Arum* should have re-signed Pacquiao for just 1 year instead of two, because he at least could have gotten fans interested in Pacquiao's fights by mentioning Mayweather a lot.

Fans would think there's only 1 year to wait, and they'd happily purchase Pacquiao's fights on PPV to see how well he's doing before he faces Mayweather for a big money fight.

(story was written by Dan Ambrose, of BN24, on May 20, and its in the front page of their website)

.


----------



## Jose Lopez

:huh.

atsch

:gsg


:lol: :lol:.


----------



## bballchump11

I have a great idea. Arum can hurry and die and then the fight can be made right away


----------



## Bogotazo

So a year in which Floyd plans not fighting anymore?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> I have a great idea. Arum can hurry and die and then the fight can be made right away


more proof for what you said the other day. he knew a resign would give him a convenient excuse to duck Floyd


----------



## bjl12

The only remaining chance for Floyd/Manny to fight is...Bop Arum's death. The good news is that it is always a possibility with the crook's old age and all. Anyhow, prepare yourselves for shitty PPV fights (Floyd vs Khan/Chino/Garcia and Manny vs Rios/JMM/Ruslan).

Thank the Lord for C A N E L O :deal He don't play that shit


----------



## dyna

Thanks Arum


----------



## Hands of Iron

:rofl :rofl


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam




----------



## ~Cellzki~

:lol:atsch


----------



## Kid Cubano

And Arum will be what?...100?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leftsmash

Wow... @dodong


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> more proof for what you said the other day. he knew a resign would give him a convenient excuse to duck Floyd


yeah well he'll still get a pass from people :conf


----------



## steviebruno

Bogotazo said:


> So a year in which Floyd plans not fighting anymore?


Didn't they also "try" to make the fight while Floyd was going away to jail?


----------



## Bogotazo

steviebruno said:


> Didn't they also "try" to make the fight while Floyd was going away to jail?


Yep.


----------



## DobyZhee

Lol, uncle bob trolling hard these days.

Pac probably gets Ko'd in his next 2 fights

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## welsh_dragon83

This is piss poor from pacquiao, now everyone can see he's been the one ducking floyd all these years


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

Fuck off Bob.


----------



## DobyZhee

welsh_dragon83 said:


> This is piss poor from pacquiao, now everyone can see he's been the one ducking floyd all these years


Okay.....


----------



## welsh_dragon83

DobyZhee said:


> Okay.....


Fuck off ***


----------



## Mable

I'll definitely be dead by then. Thanks Bob.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

If you put your emotions aside it is clear as day that Team Pac are more to blame for this fight never taking place. 

1) They first agreed to do the drug testing that was requested at the very start of negotiations the first time. Then they backed out of that agreement and requested cut offs etc. 

2) Floyd said no and Arum threatened to walk so GBP requested a mediator and all parties went in to resolve everything. Mayweather requested a 14 day cut off instead of testing all the way to the fight in order to save the fight. Team Pac said no and Arum said Floyd turned down the 24, 21 cut off and never offered anything. 

3) The judge who handled the mediation came out and called Arum on his lies and told that Floyd offered 14 days instead of all the way to the fight in order to save the fight. 

4) Team Pac left negotiations and went to fight Clottey leaving Floyd without an opponent until that earthquake left Mosley without a fight. 

5) Floyd right after that failed negotiations said that MANNY will never get another cut off offer and that he will be testing up to the fight just like him. 

6) Floyd said it before the Mosley fight and even said it post fight as well. 

7) Weeks after the Mosley fight Manny comes out saying that he would do 14 days now knowing full well that the cut offs are over with and that Floyd ant back to his original position which was OSDT no cut offs. 

8) Floyd stuck to his word even when everyone else was on board and I don't personally blame him even though he could have giving 14 days again or even 7. 

9) Floyd had Shaefer call Arum to negotiate and we all know what happened

1. Pac's team want to make JMM-Pac IV fight
2. Cut needs 8 months to heal
3. Arum said Floyd going to jail so can't make fight
4. May 5th fight will be reserved for JMM-Pac IV fight 
**(FMJ sentence pushed)**
5. Arum says May 5th too soon for cut to heal
6. Need time to build large stadium
7. Fight should be in Dubai or Dallas not Vegas
8. Floyd NEEDS to personally call me -Bob Arum
9. Arum is not sure why Schaffer keeps calling him, so Arum won't return call 
10. Pacquiao has picked right opponent but it's a secret...shhhh...
11. Purse has to be 50/50, even though Pac said he would take the smaller purse
12. Arum said he is not pushing for fight because Floyd is really fighting Guerrero
13. Pac is running for president and fighting Floyd would not be good press because of Floyd's disrespectful ways.
14. Arum doesn't know who to call to reach Floyds business
15. Floyd must first guarentee his purse (yet Floyd and MoneyTeam have more money than all inverstors combined).
16. Pactarrds say May 5th is only for mexicans. 
17. Pac says Floyd can't demand OSTD
18. Blood testing weakens Pac
19. Pac is afraid of needles
20. Floyd is too big
21. Need more time to promote fight. 
22. Top Rank has investors needed for a fight of this magnitutude..joe jackson and Bobby Brown 
23. Mayweather is fighting Erik Morales so pac has to fight a possible other 4 guys.
24. People won't pay to see Mayweather's style 
25. "I don't even know what ees a steroid" -Manny Pacquiao -Future President of the Filipines
26. Maywaether may not get a licensed by the boxing commision, so we can't negotiate fight- Bob Arum
27. We need a bigger temporary stadium to have lower ticket/ppv prices for the fans 
28. Floyd Mayweather's team are amateurs 
29. Mayweather camp are negotiating through the media 
30. Arum is giving him a dose of reality, thats why he's not making the fight.
31. Pac and Arum playing games with floyd to mock him. 
32. Mayweather had his chance but he blew it in 2009.
33. Floyd doesn't REALLY want to fight, he's just posturing.
34. Fight would have been already over ages ago had it not been for floyd making it impossible
35. Arum: "We still don't know who to talk to on Mayweather's side"!!! 
36. Manny Pacquiao has lost a step since Cotto.
37. Bob Arum doesn't trust USADA offcial testing.


----------



## Chatty

That was a really stupid statement, one of the worst I have heard in boxing.


----------



## turbotime

This is almost as bad as when Bob said he'd delay Mayweather's jail sentence to fight Manny in June :rofl :rofl (When Bradley 1 was already signed)


----------



## Kurushi

Terribly written article but it's just Bob trolling again. Bob and Floyd and/or Schaefer don't want to work together to make this fight happen. Pacquiao extending his contract with TR makes a fight that was already incredibly unlikely to happen before 2016 anyway, that most involved parties were too stubborn and greedy to discuss seriously, that is already overdue by 5 years nevermind 7, slightly less likely to happen. The final nail was already in the coffin this is the last spadeful of soil on top.

We can criticise various contract deals with networks and promoters but we all know this fight could be signed tomorrow if the relevant people just said "yes". Damn, there's so many whiny bitches up in here that whenever there's any Mayweather or Pacquiao news you just see it as ammunition to hate on Mayweather or Pacquiao. I swear some of you would be disappointed if this fight actually got made. You'd have nothing left to throw your toys out of the pram about.


----------



## Reppin501

Arum is a fucking joke and by default so is Manny and team.


----------



## steviebruno

MrJotatp4p said:


> If you put your emotions aside it is clear as day that Team Pac are more to blame for this fight never taking place.
> 
> 1) They first agreed to do the drug testing that was requested at the very start of negotiations the first time. Then they backed out of that agreement and requested cut offs etc.
> 
> 2) Floyd said no and Arum threatened to walk so GBP requested a mediator and all parties went in to resolve everything. Mayweather requested a 14 day cut off instead of testing all the way to the fight in order to save the fight. Team Pac said no and Arum said Floyd turned down the 24, 21 cut off and never offered anything.
> 
> 3) The judge who handled the mediation came out and called Arum on his lies and told that Floyd offered 14 days instead of all the way to the fight in order to save the fight.
> 
> 4) Team Pac left negotiations and went to fight Clottey leaving Floyd without an opponent until that earthquake left Mosley without a fight.
> 
> 5) Floyd right after that failed negotiations said that MANNY will never get another cut off offer and that he will be testing up to the fight just like him.
> 
> 6) Floyd said it before the Mosley fight and even said it post fight as well.
> 
> 7) Weeks after the Mosley fight Manny comes out saying that he would do 14 days now knowing full well that the cut offs are over with and that Floyd ant back to his original position which was OSDT no cut offs.
> 
> 8) Floyd stuck to his word even when everyone else was on board and I don't personally blame him even though he could have giving 14 days again or even 7.
> 
> 9) Floyd had Shaefer call Arum to negotiate and we all know what happened
> 
> 1. Pac's team want to make JMM-Pac IV fight
> 2. Cut needs 8 months to heal
> 3. Arum said Floyd going to jail so can't make fight
> 4. May 5th fight will be reserved for JMM-Pac IV fight
> **(FMJ sentence pushed)**
> 5. Arum says May 5th too soon for cut to heal
> 6. Need time to build large stadium
> 7. Fight should be in Dubai or Dallas not Vegas
> 8. Floyd NEEDS to personally call me -Bob Arum
> 9. Arum is not sure why Schaffer keeps calling him, so Arum won't return call
> 10. Pacquiao has picked right opponent but it's a secret...shhhh...
> 11. Purse has to be 50/50, even though Pac said he would take the smaller purse
> 12. Arum said he is not pushing for fight because Floyd is really fighting Guerrero
> 13. Pac is running for president and fighting Floyd would not be good press because of Floyd's disrespectful ways.
> 14. Arum doesn't know who to call to reach Floyds business
> 15. Floyd must first guarentee his purse (yet Floyd and MoneyTeam have more money than all inverstors combined).
> 16. Pactarrds say May 5th is only for mexicans.
> 17. Pac says Floyd can't demand OSTD
> 18. Blood testing weakens Pac
> 19. Pac is afraid of needles
> 20. Floyd is too big
> 21. Need more time to promote fight.
> 22. Top Rank has investors needed for a fight of this magnitutude..joe jackson and Bobby Brown
> 23. Mayweather is fighting Erik Morales so pac has to fight a possible other 4 guys.
> 24. People won't pay to see Mayweather's style
> 25. "I don't even know what ees a steroid" -Manny Pacquiao -Future President of the Filipines
> 26. Maywaether may not get a licensed by the boxing commision, so we can't negotiate fight- Bob Arum
> 27. We need a bigger temporary stadium to have lower ticket/ppv prices for the fans
> 28. Floyd Mayweather's team are amateurs
> 29. Mayweather camp are negotiating through the media
> 30. Arum is giving him a dose of reality, thats why he's not making the fight.
> 31. Pac and Arum playing games with floyd to mock him.
> 32. Mayweather had his chance but he blew it in 2009.
> 33. Floyd doesn't REALLY want to fight, he's just posturing.
> 34. Fight would have been already over ages ago had it not been for floyd making it impossible
> 35. Arum: "We still don't know who to talk to on Mayweather's side"!!!
> 36. Manny Pacquiao has lost a step since Cotto.
> 37. Bob Arum doesn't trust USADA offcial testing.


The list keeps growing. Next it will be that Floyd is too old to even bother fighting against... then they'll go pursue another fight with Marquez.


----------



## gander tasco

When Arum wasn't the problem for Floyd it was something else, drug testing, money, etc. He's created a new roadblock around every corner. What fighter dictates how another fighter manages there career in order to get a fight? Not too mention all the bullshit roadblocks already on the table. Floyd was / is never going to fight Pacquiao . When GBP / TR start working together Floyd will continue to show no interest in the fight. Everybody and there momma knows Floyd has been the problem making this fight happen, and it's pathetic to see these Floyd fans keep shifting the blame; it's like you guys live in an alternate reality. Floyd hasn't even shown a bit of interest in the making this fight, why? Because he doesn't want it, never has, never will.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

gander tasco said:


> When Arum wasn't the problem for Floyd it was something else, drug testing, money, etc. He's created a new roadblock around every corner. What fighter dictates how another fighter manages there career in order to get a fight? Not too mention all the bullshit roadblocks already on the table. Floyd was / is never going to fight Pacquiao . When GBP / TR start working together Floyd will continue to show no interest in the fight. Everybody and there momma knows Floyd has been the problem making this fight happen, and it's pathetic to see these Floyd fans keep shifting the blame; it's like you guys live in an alternate reality. Floyd hasn't even shown a bit of interest in the making this fight, why? Because he doesn't want it, never has, never will.


Typical, ignore the actual topic at hand which is Bob Arum's recent comments and go off on a rant.


----------



## Reppin501

gander tasco said:


> When Arum wasn't the problem for Floyd it was something else, drug testing, money, etc. He's created a new roadblock around every corner. What fighter dictates how another fighter manages there career in order to get a fight? Not too mention all the bullshit roadblocks already on the table. Floyd was / is never going to fight Pacquiao . When GBP / TR start working together Floyd will continue to show no interest in the fight. Everybody and there momma knows Floyd has been the problem making this fight happen, and it's pathetic to see these Floyd fans keep shifting the blame; it's like you guys live in an alternate reality. Floyd hasn't even shown a bit of interest in the making this fight, why? Because he doesn't want it, never has, never will.


So Floyd didn't try and make the fight before he went to jail, is that your position?


----------



## bjl12

MrJotatp4p said:


> If you put your emotions aside it is clear as day that Team Pac are more to blame for this fight never taking place.
> 
> 1) They first agreed to do the drug testing that was requested at the very start of negotiations the first time. Then they backed out of that agreement and requested cut offs etc.
> 
> 2) Floyd said no and Arum threatened to walk so GBP requested a mediator and all parties went in to resolve everything. Mayweather requested a 14 day cut off instead of testing all the way to the fight in order to save the fight. Team Pac said no and Arum said Floyd turned down the 24, 21 cut off and never offered anything.
> 
> 3) The judge who handled the mediation came out and called Arum on his lies and told that Floyd offered 14 days instead of all the way to the fight in order to save the fight.
> 
> 4) Team Pac left negotiations and went to fight Clottey leaving Floyd without an opponent until that earthquake left Mosley without a fight.
> 
> 5) Floyd right after that failed negotiations said that MANNY will never get another cut off offer and that he will be testing up to the fight just like him.
> 
> 6) Floyd said it before the Mosley fight and even said it post fight as well.
> 
> 7) Weeks after the Mosley fight Manny comes out saying that he would do 14 days now knowing full well that the cut offs are over with and that Floyd ant back to his original position which was OSDT no cut offs.
> 
> 8) Floyd stuck to his word even when everyone else was on board and I don't personally blame him even though he could have giving 14 days again or even 7.
> 
> 9) Floyd had Shaefer call Arum to negotiate and we all know what happened
> 
> 1. Pac's team want to make JMM-Pac IV fight
> 2. Cut needs 8 months to heal
> 3. Arum said Floyd going to jail so can't make fight
> 4. May 5th fight will be reserved for JMM-Pac IV fight
> **(FMJ sentence pushed)**
> 5. Arum says May 5th too soon for cut to heal
> 6. Need time to build large stadium
> 7. Fight should be in Dubai or Dallas not Vegas
> 8. Floyd NEEDS to personally call me -Bob Arum
> 9. Arum is not sure why Schaffer keeps calling him, so Arum won't return call
> 10. Pacquiao has picked right opponent but it's a secret...shhhh...
> 11. Purse has to be 50/50, even though Pac said he would take the smaller purse
> 12. Arum said he is not pushing for fight because Floyd is really fighting Guerrero
> 13. Pac is running for president and fighting Floyd would not be good press because of Floyd's disrespectful ways.
> 14. Arum doesn't know who to call to reach Floyds business
> 15. Floyd must first guarentee his purse (yet Floyd and MoneyTeam have more money than all inverstors combined).
> 16. Pactarrds say May 5th is only for mexicans.
> 17. Pac says Floyd can't demand OSTD
> 18. Blood testing weakens Pac
> 19. Pac is afraid of needles
> 20. Floyd is too big
> 21. Need more time to promote fight.
> 22. Top Rank has investors needed for a fight of this magnitutude..joe jackson and Bobby Brown
> 23. Mayweather is fighting Erik Morales so pac has to fight a possible other 4 guys.
> 24. People won't pay to see Mayweather's style
> 25. "I don't even know what ees a steroid" -Manny Pacquiao -Future President of the Filipines
> 26. Maywaether may not get a licensed by the boxing commision, so we can't negotiate fight- Bob Arum
> 27. We need a bigger temporary stadium to have lower ticket/ppv prices for the fans
> 28. Floyd Mayweather's team are amateurs
> 29. Mayweather camp are negotiating through the media
> 30. Arum is giving him a dose of reality, thats why he's not making the fight.
> 31. Pac and Arum playing games with floyd to mock him.
> 32. Mayweather had his chance but he blew it in 2009.
> 33. Floyd doesn't REALLY want to fight, he's just posturing.
> 34. Fight would have been already over ages ago had it not been for floyd making it impossible
> 35. Arum: "We still don't know who to talk to on Mayweather's side"!!!
> 36. Manny Pacquiao has lost a step since Cotto.
> 37. Bob Arum doesn't trust USADA offcial testing.


This is how scientists present research. They make statements to suggest future directions for experimentation by providing supportive evidence. It's really hard to argue with your body of evidence and i am by no means a flomo or pactard. As everyone probably knows I dislike Pacquiao (because I legitimately think he used PED's and his career above 135 is farcical to me). Additionally, everyone knows I think little of everything Floyd does outside of the ring. I like to think I'm not biased, but I just can't agree with anything Arum does because he is such a cynical, pathological, fucking scumbag.


----------



## techks

Don King and Arum hated each other but still got fights done. All this TR/GB feud crap is just an excuse for the best to not fight the best. Top fighters arent hurting they get paid well and dont get tested against each other enough. Its us that suffer and we're fools to defend solely one side.


----------



## Bogotazo

bjl12 said:


> This is how scientists present research. They make statements to suggest future directions for experimentation by providing supportive evidence. It's really hard to argue with your body of evidence and i am by no means a flomo or pactard. As everyone probably knows I dislike Pacquiao (because I legitimately think he used PED's and his career above 135 is farcical to me). Additionally, everyone knows I think little of everything Floyd does outside of the ring. I like to think I'm not biased, but I just can't agree with anything Arum does because he is such a cynical, pathological, fucking scumbag.


That's a completely one-sided presentation that includes quotes from "Pactards" as evidence Manny was ducking. I don't care enough to discuss this anymore though, if people post such long comments in here it's because they enjoy the pointless back and forth.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Bogotazo said:


> That's a completely one-sided presentation that includes quotes from "Pactards" as evidence Manny was ducking. I don't care enough to discuss this anymore though, if people post such long comments in here it's because they enjoy the pointless back and forth.


90% of those excuses came from Pac or out of the mouth of one of his reps. That is a fact. Facts that you can't dispute. They are all to blame but Pac and Arum are more to blame if you ask me based on the facts presented.

I could have stated opinionated shit but opinions don't mean shit. For example I think Floyd could have given Manny the 14 days again that he walked from but thats just my opinion. But in business it doesn't work like that. Floyd's original offer was agreed to and then Team Pac backed out of that agreement. That is fact.

Team Pac wanted to walk but Team Mayweather went into mediation to save the fight and you had Pac saying he will do the test just not the day but then said in the same interview that 14 was too close to fight. Fact Bogo.

They all are assholes but this fight should have been made and they all are at fault and now you have Bob saying 2016 even though FLOYD is suppose to be retiring in 2015 when his contract is up. This is my final post on Floyd and Pac. Facts are facts and there has only been one party who has walked away, refused to answer negotiating phone calls and only one part who said that Joe Jackson aka Falcon Hawk would promote the fight with Bobby Brown singing the national anthem.


----------



## bjl12

Bogotazo said:


> That's a completely one-sided presentation that includes quotes from "Pactards" as evidence Manny was ducking. I don't care enough to discuss this anymore though, if people post such long comments in here it's because they enjoy the pointless back and forth.


I blame Floyd and Manny 100% equally. However, I honestly believe Arum never seriously wanted the fight despite the fact that he's the most outspoken about it. Arum's just one of those guys that loves to hear himself talk and he relinquished honesty long.....long ago.


----------



## DobyZhee

MrJotatp4p said:


> 90% of those excuses came from Pac or out of the mouth of one of his reps. That is a fact. Facts that you can't dispute. They are all to blame but Pac and Arum are more to blame if you ask me based on the facts presented.
> 
> I could have stated opinionated shit but opinions don't mean shit. For example I think Floyd could have given Manny the 14 days again that he walked from but thats just my opinion. But in business it doesn't work like that. Floyd's original offer was agreed to and then Team Pac backed out of that agreement. That is fact.
> 
> Team Pac wanted to walk but Team Mayweather went into mediation to save the fight and you had Pac saying he will do the test just not the day but then said in the same interview that 14 was too close to fight. Fact Bogo.
> 
> They all are assholes but this fight should have been made and they all are at fault and now you have Bob saying 2016 even though FLOYD is suppose to be retiring in 2015 when his contract is up. This is my final post on Floyd and Pac. Facts are facts and there has only been one party who has walked away, refused to answer negotiating phone calls and only one part who said that Joe Jackson aka Falcon Hawk would promote the fight with Bobby Brown singing the national anthem.


Floyd ain't retiring. He loves the spotlight


----------



## bjl12

DobyZhee said:


> Floyd ain't retiring. He loves the spotlight


He will not retire undefeated because, as you suggest, he's an attention whore. I don't see him being able to walk away. He needs that attention. Great boxer, but such a needy crybaby


----------



## DobyZhee

bjl12 said:


> He will not retire undefeated because, as you suggest, he's an attention whore. I don't see him being able to walk away. He needs that attention. Great boxer, but such a needy crybaby


If he can collect an easy paycheck because he's that good, I don't see him really retiring


----------



## BoxingGenius27

*A few years ago, posters said Pac and Mayweather were the same size, now...*

I'm hearing Pac is too small to fight Canelo any higher than 150 lbs.

I remember people bringing up Pac's fight night weight at 135 (i.e. 147) and how it compared to Mayweather when Floyd was at 147...

So what's the final verdict; is Pac and Mayweather the same size or no?

If they are the same size, then why can't Pac fight any higher than 150?


----------



## the cobra

Floyd's bigger. Not by enough that I think it would be particularly significant in a fight between the two, but yeah, he definitely has a bit of a size advantage.


----------



## tommygun711

They are close to the same size. That being said Floyd is slightly the bigger guy. I don't think Pac would be very effective at 154.


----------



## dyna

I would say currently Floyd is a tiny bit bigger.

Pacman was a bigger weight cutter though.
At 130 Pacman was in the ring 140 lbs+
Mayweather was only 136 lbs against Jesus Chavez if I remember correctly.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Floyd's fight night weight record is less than emmanuel's


----------



## Bogotazo

the cobra said:


> Floyd's bigger. Not by enough that I think it would be particularly significant in a fight between the two, but yeah, he definitely has a bit of a size advantage.


These pictures are what convinced me too.

They're the same weight, but there's more to the number on the scale to size. The distribution and dimensions are a part of size as well.


----------



## dyna

Bogotazo said:


> These pictures are what convinced me too.
> 
> They're the same weight, but there's more to the number on the scale to size. The distribution and dimensions are a part of size as well.


Pacman got big legs though.


----------



## Bogotazo

dyna said:


> Pacman got big legs though.


Agreed.


----------



## PivotPunch

They are the same size Mayweather is a little bit taller and has longer arms but Pacquiao has bigger legs and he has 8inch wrists that are HW wrists so if we go by frame which many like to do Pacquiao is bigger as MAyweather. I don't think he is but I believe he's as big as Mayweather


----------



## Divi253

Floyd has a little more length.. But not enough where I think they aren't capable of fighting the same fighters in the same weight division.. It's preference.. Pac went to 140 for Hatton because he's more comfortable fighting a smaller opponent IMO. Floyd went up to 154 for Cotto because he's more comfortable fighting a bigger opponent IMO.

Both sides use the argument to their advantage when they want I've noticed. Some Pac fans say Pac is smaller until Pac jumping weights is mentioned, then they're the same size. Some Floyd fans say Pac is the same size until Pac jumping weights is mentioned, then he's smaller.


----------



## bjl12

Bogotazo said:


> These pictures are what convinced me too.
> 
> They're the same weight, but there's more to the number on the scale to size. The distribution and dimensions are a part of size as well.


If that were the case then there would be more to regulate size than just weight. Since it's not, weight is what is used. WEIGHT classes (implying mass) is what determines size, not your other imaginary dimensions. Clearly there is a different in size between weight cutters and fighters that don't cut weight, but Floyd and Manny are virtually the exact same size. Floyd looks a little more "cut", but muscularity doesn't have much to do with boxing anyway

And in those pictures, Pac and Floyd are in different angular poses. You can't really tell their sizes apart due to the angles of the photos. Floyd is intentionally flexing and Manny isn't. The pictures are not good for comparison purposes :deal


----------



## Bogotazo

bjl12 said:


> If that were the case then there would be more to regulate size than just weight. Since it's not, weight is what is used. WEIGHT classes (implying mass) is what determines size, not your other imaginary dimensions. Clearly there is a different in size between weight cutters and fighters that don't cut weight, but Floyd and Manny are virtually the exact same size. Floyd looks a little more "cut", but muscularity doesn't have much to do with boxing anyway
> 
> And in those pictures, Pac and Floyd are in different angular poses. You can't really tell their sizes apart due to the angles of the photos. Floyd is intentionally flexing and Manny isn't. The pictures are not good for comparison purposes :deal


Regulations don't change my definition of a word or concept. They are clearly in the same weight class, but I wouldn't call them the exact same size.


----------



## Brnxhands

Man you dumbasses still on this . Manny carries his weight in his lower body. Thick quads an calves. Overall size floyd is the taller bigger framed man. Both in the same division but manny looks maxed out size wise when it comes to being effective in boxing. Floyd looks like he could carry a little more weight. More room for mass. Floyd is naturally bigger fighter. Mike Tyson came in heavier than some of his opponents. Doesn't mean he was the overall bigger man. He was small framed an always the smaller heavy


----------



## bjl12

Bogotazo said:


> Regulations don't change my definition of a word or concept. They are clearly in the same weight class, but I wouldn't call them the exact same size.


Your concept just doesn't make sense. As other posters have pointed out ( @Brnxhands ) so long as weight is the same it doesn't matter how it is distributed - two men of the same weight will be the same size. Again, what's relevant is that both fighters are either weightcutters or non-weightcutters. In this case, neither Floyd or Manny cut weight but both have the same body size. Where Floyd has certain bigger characteristics Manny has different bigger characteristics. They cancel out. They are the same size.

In regards to why Manny can't fight Canelo at 152...it's due to fighting styles. Manny can do things Floyd can't too, like RTD/TKO Miguel Cotto and *should've TKO'd* Rios and Margarito. Floyd can't do those things but can use lots of movement to beat even bigger guys. They are the *same size* but used their miniscule differences in their own ways


----------



## Bogotazo

bjl12 said:


> Your concept just doesn't make sense. As other posters have pointed out ( @Brnxhands ) so long as weight is the same it doesn't matter how it is distributed - two men of the same weight will be the same size. Again, what's relevant is that both fighters are either weightcutters or non-weightcutters. In this case, neither Floyd or Manny cut weight but both have the same body size. Where Floyd has certain bigger characteristics Manny has different bigger characteristics. They cancel out. They are the same size.
> 
> In regards to why Manny can't fight Canelo at 152...it's due to fighting styles. Manny can do things Floyd can't too, like RTD/TKO Miguel Cotto and *should've TKO'd* Rios and Margarito. Floyd can't do those things but can use lots of movement to beat even bigger guys. They are the *same size* but used their miniscule differences in their own ways


Two men of the same weight are not necessarily of the same size in my definition. They certainly wouldn't fit into each other's clothes now would they?


----------



## tliang1000

Floyd is taller, and Pac is thicker imo. Pac's core and legs are bigger.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## thesandman

bjl12 said:


> If that were the case then there would be more to regulate size than just weight. Since it's not, weight is what is used. WEIGHT classes (implying mass) is what determines size, not your other imaginary dimensions. Clearly there is a different in size between weight cutters and fighters that don't cut weight, but Floyd and Manny are virtually the exact same size. Floyd looks a little more "cut", but muscularity doesn't have much to do with boxing anyway
> 
> And in those pictures, Pac and Floyd are in different angular poses. You can't really tell their sizes apart due to the angles of the photos. Floyd is intentionally flexing and Manny isn't. The pictures are not good for comparison purposes :deal


In one sense you are correct. 
But size doesnt equal weight. Weight is just one measure of size. And probably the best one when pputting guys into categories to fight.

But on your definition, pac and a prime Thomas Hearns are the same size. 
That's pretty hard to agree with.


----------



## bjl12

thesandman said:


> In one sense you are correct.
> But size doesnt equal weight. Weight is just one measure of size. And probably the best one when pputting guys into categories to fight.
> 
> But on your definition, *pac and a prime Thomas Hearns are the same size. *
> That's pretty hard to agree with.


Hearns was cutting weight to make the 147 limit. Pac walks at 147. If Hearns was active today, Pac and Floyd would be fighting at 140 (which they could both still make).

Weight is still the best and most inclusive data to regulate competition and so, for such purposes, it's the same as size. Hearns was clearly bigger than Floyd/Pac, but he cut weight to make 147 and Floyd/Pac do not. Hell Floyd weighs less than 147 on fightnights


----------



## bjl12

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd is taller, and Pac is thicker imo. Pac's core and legs are bigger.


So, essentially, they're the same size? The weight is just distributed differently. I agree with this completely


----------



## bjl12

Bogotazo said:


> Two men of the same weight are not necessarily of the same size in my definition. *They certainly wouldn't fit into each other's clothes now would they?*


How the hell do I know? I am not Buboy or Leonard :lol:


----------



## sugarshane_24

Pac has maxed himself out at 147. 

Floyd looks like he can still pack more pounds and fight up to 160. Of course he won't but that's another story.

Floyd is a naturally bigger man.


----------



## dyna

bjl12 said:


> Hearns was cutting weight to make the 147 limit. Pac walks at 147. If Hearns was active today, Pac and Floyd would be fighting at 140 (which they could both still make).
> 
> Weight is still the best and most inclusive data to regulate competition and so, for such purposes, it's the same as size. Hearns was clearly bigger than Floyd/Pac, but he cut weight to make 147 and Floyd/Pac do not. Hell Floyd weighs less than 147 on fightnights


Hearns came in at 145 against Leonard to prove he was not a weight drainer.

Also Hearns was prime at 154, not 147 but that's directed to the man you're replying to.


----------



## thesandman

bjl12 said:


> Hearns was cutting weight to make the 147 limit. Pac walks at 147. If Hearns was active today, Pac and Floyd would be fighting at 140 (which they could both still make).
> 
> Weight is still the best and most inclusive data to regulate competition and so, for such purposes, it's the same as size. Hearns was clearly bigger than Floyd/Pac, but he cut weight to make 147 and Floyd/Pac do not. Hell Floyd weighs less than 147 on fightnights


If Hearns could weigh in as far in advance of the fight as modern fighters he probably could have made 140 as well!

I agree weight is the best way of measuring size for boxing though. But just because 2 guys can weigh the same at a given time and date, doesnt make them the same size.

In this case though I think Pac and Floyd are practically the same size. I do think though Floyd could more comfortably fight at a higher weight than Pac. Partly because his frame can carry it better, partly because he relies more on skills than physical attributes.


----------



## IsaL

Pac and Floyd are virtually the same size. One fighter has bigger pecks and shoulders, the other has bigger quads, calves, and a bigger head.


----------



## Chatty

In regards to canelo I think were forgetting Saul has grown, couldn't make 154 for his last fight and is pretty much certain to move up to middle for his next fight. Fighters change weight, its as simple as that. manny is a little smaller than Floyd and thus was able to drain more, he turned earlier as well which was why he was able to start in a smaller division. 

Their isn't a whole lot between them, they are both naturally welterweights. Floyd can fight bigger guys with better results still now as he has kept his speed and reflexes, Mannys have deteriorated hence why they take lesser risks when fighting bigger guys. Its all good when you have the speed and movement to take away their size and power but if you don't then things get a whole lot harder.

They are both getting old, they can't fight bigger younger guys for much longer imo.


----------



## tliang1000

thesandman said:


> If Hearns could weigh in as far in advance of the fight as modern fighters he probably could have made 140 as well!
> 
> I agree weight is the best way of measuring size for boxing though. But just because 2 guys can weigh the same at a given time and date, doesnt make them the same size.
> 
> In this case though I think Pac and Floyd are practically the same size. I do think though Floyd could more comfortably fight at a higher weight than Pac. Partly because his frame can carry it better, partly because he relies more on skills than physical attributes.


I think Floyd is scrawnier than Pac IMO. His bone structure is not as thick from my POV. I may be wrong. Pac is probably bigger in every body part and especially his dome.


----------



## Chatty

And of course weight isn't the only factor.

Look at Qawi, he was able to hang at Cruiser and heavy despite being smaller than most welters. His weight was up there but his frame could support it. I doubt Manny or Floyd could hang with a prime Holyfield.


----------



## tezel8764

Chatty said:


> And of course weight isn't the only factor.
> 
> Look at Qawi, he was able to hang at Cruiser and heavy despite being smaller than most welters. His weight was up there but his frame could support it. I doubt Manny or Floyd could hang with a prime Holyfield.


Light Heavy was his optimum weigh class though. I get your point though.


----------



## thesandman

dyna said:


> Hearns came in at 145 against Leonard to prove he was not a weight drainer.
> 
> Also Hearns was prime at 154, not 147 but that's directed to the man you're replying to.


Yeah I know Hearns is considered prime at 154, but thats splitting hairs IMO (not a dig at you, I know that's the common view)

If he hung on for 1.5 more rounds against SRL, or never fought him before moving up, would that still be the same? 
I dunno. He lost to one of the best 147 fighters ever - just - after out boxing a great boxer. Uo until then bith men were undefeated.

I dont know. I don't think there's much between him at 147 or 154. That's purely my opinion.


----------



## Chatty

thesandman said:


> Yeah I know Hearns is considered prime at 154, but thats splitting hairs IMO (not a dig at you, I know that's the common view)
> 
> If he hung on for 1.5 more rounds against SRL, or never fought him before moving up, would that still be the same?
> I dunno. He lost to one of the best 147 fighters ever - just - after out boxing a great boxer. *Uo until then bith men were undefeated. *
> 
> I dont know. I don't think there's much between him at 147 or 154. That's purely my opinion.


Leonard lost to Duran before the Hearns fight.


----------



## homebrand

because Pac's reach is only 3 inches, it's going to be hard to compete against guys who are almost 6' and over.


----------



## PivotPunch

homebrand said:


> because Pac's reach is only 3 inches, it's going to be hard to compete against guys who are almost 6' and over.


Dwight Quawi wasn't much taller and fought from LHW to CW. OLDH and Margarito were the height of a LMW or even MW. I'm not judging Pacquiao for not moving up to 154 and maybe MAyweather's style is better suited for fighting that big guys but PAcquiao isn't much smaller than Mayweather and at the lower weight classes Pacquiao cut a decent amount of weight


----------



## thesandman

Chatty said:


> Leonard lost to Duran before the Hearns fight.


Yeah, you're right mate. 
I had in my head they both had belts, and just didnt think.

Being in the Pac/Mayweather thread, an old interview with Emmanuel Steward popped into my head about how easy the negotiations had been for the Hearns/SRL fight. All done in one afternoon.

Just like Pac/Mayweather.


----------



## Chatty

thesandman said:


> Yeah, you're right mate.
> I had in my head they both had belts, and just didnt think.
> 
> Being in the Pac/Mayweather thread, an old interview with Emmanuel Steward popped into my head about how easy the negotiations had been for the Hearns/SRL fight. All done in one afternoon.
> 
> Just like Pac/Mayweather.


Yeah mate, it was signed on a napkin apparently:lol:


----------



## DobyZhee

The weights are retarded PAC will be old and fat if he takes the 60-40 deal


----------



## browsing

Chatty said:


> Leonard lost to Duran before the Hearns fight.


Yes he most definitely did.

I've always held that if Leonard hadn't lost to Duran, if he hadn't experienced that level of competition and pressure that he would have went on to lose to Hearns. I, don't think he would have had the boxing acumen to over come the Motor City Cobra in the way that he did.


----------



## browsing

DobyZhee said:


> The weights are retarded PAC will be old and fat if he takes the 60-40 deal


It doesnt even matter I just want the fight to happen.

besides, that 'old and fat' shit is just a backhanded excuses Doby

cause Floyd is older than Pacuqio :yep


----------



## DobyZhee

browsing said:


> It doesnt even matter I just want the fight to happen.
> 
> besides, that 'old and fat' shit is just a backhanded excuses Doby
> 
> cause Floyd is older than Pacuqio :yep


Yeah but PAC relied on his work rate and speed.

He won't have that as he gets older.

Floyd doesn't have any wear and tear


----------



## thesandman

browsing said:


> It doesnt even matter I just want the fight to happen.
> 
> besides, that 'old and fat' shit is just a backhanded excuses Doby
> 
> cause Floyd is older than Pacuqio :yep


A while back - maybe when ESB started to implode - I said I wasn't really interested in a Pac/Floyd fight anymore. I thought it was about as relevant as the Hearns/SRL rematch. 
Both guys have a bit left in them, but its clear they're on the decline. 
Pac/Floyd has gone past that. Just how far dies Pac have to slip before Floyd fights him?

Regardless of all the bullshit thats happebed in the past, I have no doubt Mayweather could make this fight happen easily.

(Floyd would win easily now. Pac has declined significantly from the guy that was demolishing Hatton etc. )


----------



## tommygun711

browsing said:


> It doesnt even matter I just want the fight to happen.
> 
> besides, that 'old and fat' shit is just a backhanded excuses Doby
> 
> cause Floyd is older than Pacuqio :yep


Honestly i couldnt give a fuck if the fight happens or not at this point. They are both past their prime.


----------



## bjl12

tommygun711 said:


> Honestly i couldnt give a fuck if the fight happens or not at this point. They are both past their prime.


I kind of don't want it to happen now anyways. It would just give the Flomo fans leverage. Neither of these guys wanted the fight when it was relevant and so I want history to reflect back on their vaginas and not that they won an out-of-prime fight (which makes people think an in-prime fight goes the same way).

I'm looking forward to both of their retirements. New blood, like Canelo, is literally taking on all-comers. I know Floyd and Manny once were like that too, but those days are at least 5-7 YEARS gone. Make room for the hungry guys imho


----------



## tliang1000

*Am i the only one who is bothered by this?*

When casuals accuses Floyd of fighting soft competition/ducking Pac while in reality it is Pac that is doing it more?

Everytime I host a UFC/Boxing party i get some ignorant causals talk bad about boxing and quickly follow by how Floyd fought nobodies when they don't even follow the sport and of course that Floyd ducked Pac.

I have to question them who really ducked who? It was Pac who walked away from the drug test. It was Pac who declined 40 million. He had two chances and he didn't want to fight but yet everyone blames Floyd.

And why people think Pac fought better competition when he is STILL fighting guys coming off losses and brutal beatings. Rios went from war to war for 3 years and near brain damage tops canelo???? People are delusional. Tim who took a vicious beating from Rulsan tops Maidana?

Maidana > Rios
Canelo > Bradley

Both were tougher challenges from Floyd.


----------



## FloydPatterson

I think this summarizes it


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

1. Because Pacquiao has already beaten monsters from ATG Barrera to oversized Margarito. Mayweather hasn't done such a thing since going 1-1 against Jose Luis Castillo.

2. Mayweather claims to be TBE

3. Mayweather has set up welterweight so that he is basically a lottery ticket and the best fight him only, yet he picks a dude like Robert Guerrero.

P.S Styles make fights and Canelo is not better than Bradley.


----------



## gyllespie

The same people who were laughing at Floyd for fighting Maidana now have to face the likelihood of Pac facing Algieri whose last win isn't nearly as impressive as Maidana's win over Broner.

What's so frustrating about Pac is he has tremendous power yet still allows his promoter to run his career. I mean look at what Canelo is doing. If it wasn't for him putting his foot down GBP would still have him facing soft competition.

Casuals will tell you ridiculous stuff like "Pac's job is to fight, not make fights." Well then why does he constantly tell us he wants to make the fans happy? He's a politician and he can't be so stupid that he doesn't know what boxing fans want. He should be demanding a fight with Khan and putting Algieri last on his list of potential opponents.


----------



## Divi253

gyllespie said:


> The same people who were laughing at Floyd for fighting Maidana now have to face the likelihood of Pac facing Algieri whose last win isn't nearly as impressive as Maidana's win over Broner.
> 
> What's so frustrating about Pac is he has tremendous power yet still allows his promoter to run his career. I mean look at what Canelo is doing. If it wasn't for him putting his foot down GBP would still have him facing soft competition.
> 
> Casuals will tell you ridiculous stuff like "Pac's job is to fight, not make fights." Well then why does he constantly tell us he wants to make the fans happy? He's a politician and he can't be so stupid that he doesn't know what boxing fans want. He should be demanding a fight with Khan and putting Algieri last on his list of potential opponents.


:yep Basically, ignore them.


----------



## Brnxhands

You didnt even know who the fuck Esteban dejesus was an your on here callin people casuals lmao. Canelo is not elite. Bradley is


tliang1000 said:


> When casuals accuses Floyd of fighting soft competition/ducking Pac while in reality it is Pac that is doing it more?
> 
> Everytime I host a UFC/Boxing party i get some ignorant causals talk bad about boxing and quickly follow by how Floyd fought nobodies when they don't even follow the sport and of course that Floyd ducked Pac.
> 
> I have to question them who really ducked who? It was Pac who walked away from the drug test. It was Pac who declined 40 million. He had two chances and he didn't want to fight but yet everyone blames Floyd.
> 
> And why people think Pac fought better competition when he is STILL fighting guys coming off losses and brutal beatings. Rios went from war to war for 3 years and near brain damage tops canelo???? People are delusional. Tim who took a vicious beating from Rulsan tops Maidana?
> 
> Maidana > Rios
> Canelo > Bradley
> 
> Both were tougher challenges from Floyd.


----------



## tliang1000

Brnxhands said:


> You didnt even know who the fuck Esteban dejesus was an your on here callin people casuals lmao. Canelo is not elite. Bradley is


You don't even have common sense. And sorry you got offended. Guess you are one of them LOL.

You haven't even got a clue that Pac has been consistently fighting guys off brutal beatings and coming off losses. Bop Arum still throws Alvardo's name in the mix of possible opponents. Wake up, and quit being a retard.


----------



## Brnxhands

PAC was coming off one if the most brutal knockout losses his damn self when he fought rios retard. He followed that right up with a win against p4p top 5 rated Bradley. The same Bradley who got a win over Marquez.


tliang1000 said:


> You don't even have common sense. And sorry you got offended. Guess you are one of them LOL.
> 
> You haven't even got a clue that Pac has been consistently fighting guys off brutal beatings and coming off losses. Bop Arum still throws Alvardo's name in the mix of possible opponents. Wake up, and quit being a retard.


----------



## tliang1000

Brnxhands said:


> PAC was coming off one if the most brutal knockout losses his damn self when he fought rios retard. He followed that right up with a win against p4p top 5 rated Bradley. The same Bradley who got a win over Marquez.


Bradley is a good fighter but he is feather fisted.

You think Bradley can beat Canelo?
You think Rios can beat Maidana?

Lets just say they are all equal but you still think that Pac achieved more in those victory as if he accomplished a much tougher task than what Floyd had to do. 
How many times did Pac fought guys brutality beaten vs Floyd's? And you should figure out why most people place Floyd higher than Pac.


----------



## PityTheFool

*Manny Pacquaio and his fear of needles.*

What's the real story here?

Is it true that he refused to fight Floyd because of the "no put needle in my arm two weeks out" allegation?
If so,why would he do a thing like that?
Why can you have hard sparring in camp and get your core battered with bamboo knowing that you're going into a fight where you'll probably be badly beaten yet be afraid if needles?
Was he really afraid of needles? Was he afraid of Floyd? What other reason could there be?

Or,did it never happen? Did Freddie never make the comments I read?

Must be one of the biggest mysteries in boxing.:think


----------



## evalistinho

guy has tattoos. That needle fear thing was stupid from the beginning. He then wanted blood testing. SO what did he get hypnotized and no longer afraid? This was the lamest excuse from the pacquiao camp.


----------



## PityTheFool

evalistinho said:


> guy has tattoos. That needle fear thing was stupid from the beginning. He then wanted blood testing. SO what did he get hypnotized and no longer afraid? This was the lamest excuse from the pacquiao camp.


You think it was Floyd he was afraid of mate?


----------



## evalistinho

PityTheFool said:


> You think it was Floyd he was afraid of mate?


Nah i never got the vibe that he was afraid of him but his camp was stubborn as hell when it came to the floyd fight. It then became a domino effect of things that just killed any chance of them fighting.


----------



## PityTheFool

evalistinho said:


> Nah i never got the vibe that he was afraid of him but his camp was stubborn as hell when it came to the floyd fight. It then became a domino effect of things that just killed any chance of them fighting.


Me neither,but what could it have been?:huh


----------



## 2manyusernames

evalistinho said:


> guy has tattoos. That needle fear thing was stupid from the beginning. He then wanted blood testing. SO what did he get hypnotized and no longer afraid? This was the lamest excuse from the pacquiao camp.


A tattoo gun doesn't insert itself into your vein. It's an awful comparison. I hate getting blood drawn, because I don't like needles being injected into my veins. I'm fine with a tattoo gun though because it just breaks the skin's surface. It's all psychological anyway at the end of the day, and irrational. Yet I'm still scared of spiders and clowns. Stupid.


----------



## evalistinho

2manyusernames said:


> A tattoo gun doesn't insert itself into your vein. It's an awful comparison. I hate getting blood drawn, because I don't like needles being injected into my veins. I'm fine with a tattoo gun though because it just breaks the skin's surface. It's all psychological anyway at the end of the day, and irrational. Yet I'm still scared of spiders and clowns. Stupid.


I dont know man...i think anyone who is really afraid of needles would be scared at any resemblance to a needle making even getting a tattoo a bad experience...i dont know. Im afraid of spiders too bro....


----------



## PityTheFool

2manyusernames said:


> A tattoo gun doesn't insert itself into your vein. It's an awful comparison. I hate getting blood drawn, because I don't like needles being injected into my veins. I'm fine with a tattoo gun though because it just breaks the skin's surface. It's all psychological anyway at the end of the day, and irrational. Yet I'm still scared of spiders and clowns. Stupid.


Not really stupid mate.
Far harder to understand is why someone who takes (sometimes dangerously concussive) punches for a living,trains his core by beating it with bamboo,yet is afraid of getting a needle in his arm for about four seconds when he can earn tens of millions into the bargain.

See that's why I don't understand when people who have a go at Mayweather for not fighting certain people,they mention Pacquaio.
How can they include a name who refused to fight him because he is apparently scared of needles(although now I think of how painful most of my tattoos were,I don't get how a static needle in your arm for a few seconds,but I believe it if you say it) as if it is Floyd who was afraid.

Or,
Did it actually happen?
I'm sure I remember Roach trying to explain it but I see knowledgable posters include Manny's name amongst those who FMJ "refused" to fight.
So maybe I'm wrong and it never happened,but I could swear it did.


----------



## Capaedia

He wasn't scared of Erik Morales, Marco Antonio Barrera, Miguel Cotto or Juan Manuel Marquez. I don't think he was afraid of Floyd. Even though IMO Floyd beats him more conclusively than Morales or Marquez did. He would've made a lot of money for that fight. He has lost before, he would still be marketable.

However, the house of cards would _really_ cave in if he were to test positive. He could've tested against any other opponent to clear the air but he never did. Not until he got knocked out. Then he was right behind Floyd!

As it happens, being afraid of needles was one of the excuses that emerged afterward, the initial response was how dare he ask for testing?! Let the commission do its job

Pretty clear cut to me really.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Wasn't it Arum who said Pac was "afraid of needles"? What Pac said was that he didn't want blood drawn the day of the fight because he felt it weakened him, like it did in the Morales fight (which I think he exaggerated). Doesn't matter though because he eventually agreed to the testing.


----------



## 2manyusernames

evalistinho said:


> I dont know man...i think anyone who is really afraid of needles would be scared at any resemblance to a needle making even getting a tattoo a bad experience...i dont know. Im afraid of spiders too bro....


I don't think he's so scared of needles he can't even look at one. I think it's just something Arum said, and we all know the stupid shit that comes out of Bob's mouth. So I take it with a pinch of salt. But I do think that people have irrational fears that are not easily explained. I'm scared of spiders, but I'm not scared to snowboard off a 20ft kicker. One of them could kill me, and it ain't the spider.


----------



## 2manyusernames

PityTheFool said:


> Not really stupid mate.
> Far harder to understand is why someone who takes (sometimes dangerously concussive) punches for a living,trains his core by beating it with bamboo,yet is afraid of getting a needle in his arm for about four seconds when he can earn tens of millions into the bargain.
> 
> See that's why I don't understand when people who have a go at Mayweather for not fighting certain people,they mention Pacquaio.
> How can they include a name who refused to fight him because he is apparently scared of needles(although now I think of how painful most of my tattoos were,I don't get how a static needle in your arm for a few seconds,but I believe it if you say it) as if it is Floyd who was afraid.
> 
> Or,
> Did it actually happen?
> I'm sure I remember Roach trying to explain it but I see knowledgable posters include Manny's name amongst those who FMJ "refused" to fight.
> So maybe I'm wrong and it never happened,but I could swear it did.


I'm not afraid to jump out of an aeroplane with a parachute, but I'm petrified of holding a baby in case I drop it. I'm scared shitless of spiders, but I'll happily longboard down the street at 30mph with no helmet. It's irrational and stupid. I can't explain why people are afraid of somethings, but not of others.


----------



## Bogotazo

I don't think he was afraid of needles per se, I think he was superstitious about losing blood, and it's consistent with what he said about the Morales fight (even though obviously I don't think he was weakened, but before the fight he might have felt bothered). Overall he seems superstitious. Then Roach talked about sparring. I had to take vials of blood drawn repeatedly about a year ago, I don't have a fear of needles and the pain after isn't much but I'm not sure I'd want to be sparring taking blows on that arm. At the end of the day I think it was a combination of ego and comfort that Manny eventually relented to.

I think this probably belongs in the Floyd-Pac thread.


----------



## godsavethequeen

He is/was not scared of needles. The RBT failing was on a cut off date, so he would of had blood taken via the needle if Fraud Willnever and his team had agreed. It is just propoganda and flomos making this shit up.
Pacquiao had a bad experience from one of the morrales fights when whoever took the blood lost it and had to be done again the day or day before the fight.

And anyone thinking that Tattoo needles are anything alike a hyperdermic needle need their heads testing


----------



## FelixTrinidad

PityTheFool said:


> What's the real story here?
> 
> Is it true that he refused to fight Floyd because of the "no put needle in my arm two weeks out" allegation?
> If so,why would he do a thing like that?
> Why can you have hard sparring in camp and get your core battered with bamboo knowing that you're going into a fight where you'll probably be badly beaten yet be afraid if needles?
> Was he really afraid of needles? Was he afraid of Floyd? What other reason could there be?
> 
> Or,did it never happen? Did Freddie never make the comments I read?
> 
> Must be one of the biggest mysteries in boxing.:think


Pac wasn't scared of Floyd. That's a fucking joke. I'm no Pactard nor do I give one shit about Pac.........but Prime Pac would have given Floyd an insanely hard fought contest.

Floyd simply did not want to take risks(just like Pac) both sides avoided each other.

I honestly think Pac would have hurt Floyd and troubled Floyd like no one else.............Floyd's fucking 'retirement' is also suspicious like Hell.


----------



## uraharakisuke

FelixTrinidad said:


> Pac wasn't scared of Floyd. That's a fucking joke. I'm no Pactard nor do I give one shit about Pac.........but Prime Pac would have given Floyd an insanely hard fought contest.
> 
> Floyd simply did not want to take risks(just like Pac) both sides avoided each other.
> 
> I honestly think Pac would have hurt Floyd and troubled Floyd like no one else.............Floyd's fucking 'retirement' is also suspicious like Hell.


This. Good post.


----------



## PityTheFool

Bogotazo said:


> I don't think he was afraid of needles per se, I think he was superstitious about losing blood, and it's consistent with what he said about the Morales fight (even though obviously I don't think he was weakened, but before the fight he might have felt bothered). Overall he seems superstitious. Then Roach talked about sparring. I had to take vials of blood drawn repeatedly about a year ago, I don't have a fear of needles and the pain after isn't much but I'm not sure I'd want to be sparring taking blows on that arm. At the end of the day I think it was a combination of ego and comfort that Manny eventually relented to.
> 
> I think this probably belongs in the Floyd-Pac thread.


Are you serious?
I hope not after what's been allowed to go on lately.


----------



## PityTheFool

FelixTrinidad said:


> Pac wasn't scared of Floyd. That's a fucking joke. I'm no Pactard nor do I give one shit about Pac.........but Prime Pac would have given Floyd an insanely hard fought contest.
> 
> Floyd simply did not want to take risks(just like Pac) both sides avoided each other.
> 
> I honestly think Pac would have hurt Floyd and troubled Floyd like no one else.............Floyd's fucking 'retirement' is also suspicious like Hell.


I don't think he was afraid either Felix.
But I'm putting the question out there? What is the deal with the needles?
What was the reason he refused to have blood taken?


----------



## PityTheFool

godsavethequeen said:


> He is/was not scared of needles. The RBT failing was on a cut off date, so he would of had blood taken via the needle if Fraud Willnever and his team had agreed. It is just propoganda and flomos making this shit up.
> Pacquiao had a bad experience from one of the morrales fights when whoever took the blood lost it and had to be done again the day or day before the fight.
> 
> And anyone thinking that Tattoo needles are anything alike a hyperdermic needle need their heads testing


Yeah,tattoo needles are far more painful.


----------



## Bogotazo

PityTheFool said:


> Are you serious?
> I hope not after what's been allowed to go on lately.


Well it's still here, isn't it...

Anyways, as I said, bad pas texperience played a part. This was before negotiations were even thought possible. I don't buy that it weakened him, but little things like that can make fighters uncomfortable or throw them off.


----------



## PityTheFool

Bogotazo said:


> Well it's still here, isn't it...
> 
> Anyways, as I said, bad pas texperience played a part. This was before negotiations were even thought possible. I don't buy that it weakened him, but little things like that can make fighters uncomfortable or throw them off.


I don't even want to watch that video.It's pretty clear that no evidence whatsoever is needed to ridicule and speculate about fighters,as long as it's not Manny Pacquaio.
Do what you want with the thread.You even thinking about putting it in that thread was all I was looking for.I remember when you started moderating you took provocative threads that were based on nothing down,yet you talk about putting a legitimate question in a pissy thread.
I'm not even interested in the thread anymore.I got what I wanted.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

PityTheFool said:


> I don't think he was afraid either Felix.
> But I'm putting the question out there? What is the deal with the needles?
> What was the reason he refused to have blood taken?


It was answered like 3 times already.


----------



## PityTheFool

MEXAMELAC said:


> It was answered like 3 times already.


Not to my satisfaction mate.
I think there may be another reason and nothing here has convinced me of any different.


----------



## turbotime

Don't make me mad.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

PityTheFool said:


> Not to my satisfaction mate.
> I think there may be another reason and nothing here has convinced me of any different.


What :huh??? I thought you wanted the answer?

1. Arum said Pac was afraid of needles not Pac.
2. Pac said he didn't want his blood drawn the day of the fight because he felt it weakened him.

Not sure what else you want. Bogo just posted a video stating this, before the May negotiations. What type of evidence are you looking for to convince you??


----------



## PityTheFool

MEXAMELAC said:


> What :huh??? I thought you wanted the answer?
> 
> 1. Arum said Pac was afraid of needles not Pac.
> 2. Pac said he didn't want his blood drawn the day of the fight because he felt it weakened him.
> 
> Not sure what else you want. Bogo just posted a video stating this, before the May negotiations. What type of evidence are you looking for to convince you??


The type of evidence required on this forum to prove a fighter isn't using steroids.
You think because Arum said it I believe it?:lol:
I have some beautiful bridges at a knockdown price just for you.

It doesn't matter to me what either of them said.I think there's a very good chance he was afraid of being caught juicing.
There's nothing here that proves otherwise.

I remember all those years Lance Armstrong "said" he wasn't juicing.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

PityTheFool said:


> The type of evidence required on this forum to prove a fighter isn't using steroids.
> You think because Arum said it I believe it?:lol:
> I have some beautiful bridges at a knockdown price just for you.
> 
> It doesn't matter to me what either of them said.I think there's a very good chance he was afraid of being caught juicing.
> There's nothing here that proves otherwise.
> 
> I remember all those years Lance Armstrong "said" he wasn't juicing.


Dude I was just going to ask you if you were trying to insinuate something lol. I couldn't really understand the whole mystery behind your questioning. I thought I was missing something but you finally said it. So you think Pac was juicing? You should have said that from the start. I actually thought you had a serious question. Let me know when you find that "evidence" from anyone here. Keep searching. Maybe something will come up.


----------



## PityTheFool

MEXAMELAC said:


> Dude I was just going to ask you if you were trying to insinuate something lol. I couldn't really understand the whole mystery behind your questioning. I thought I was missing something but you finally said it. So you think Pac was juicing? You should have said that from the start. I actually thought you had a serious question. Let me know when you find that "evidence" from anyone here. Keep searching. Maybe something will come up.


I had my reasons for not saying it from the start.I went to bed and woke up to the answer I was looking for.
There's no mystery here for me anymore.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

PityTheFool said:


> I had my reasons for not saying it from the start.I went to bed and woke up to the answer I was looking for.
> There's no mystery here for me anymore.


Would you like to start another thread about Marquez as well? I was thinking of starting one for Mayweather since there were rumors about him "failing" drug test and USADA not wanting to show the results. I was thinking of starting one on Ward as well since he "refused" VADA testing. Maybe even Hopkins because I can't figure out how he still has success at age 50. This is a great place for us to get that evidence. I'm sure it's all here. We're going to catch them all here bro. I'm excited!!


----------



## PityTheFool

MEXAMELAC said:


> Would you like to start another thread about Marquez as well? I was thinking of starting one for Mayweather since there were rumors about him "failing" drug test and USADA not wanting to show the results. I was thinking of starting one on Ward as well since he "refused" VADA testing. Maybe even Hopkins because I can't figure out how he still has success at age 50. This is a great place for us to get that evidence. I'm sure it's all here. We're going to catch them all here bro. I'm excited!!


I'd prefer if you started the threads you mentioned mate.
That's a great idea.


----------



## Flea Man

This is embarrassing.

Criticise Juan Manuel Marquez (an obvious 'roider) and everyone gets their knickers in a twist.


----------



## PityTheFool

Flea Man said:


> This is embarrassing.
> 
> Criticise Juan Manuel Marquez (an obvious 'roider) and everyone gets their knickers in a twist.


Fuck all to do with accusing Marquez of roiding.I've said myself he probably did.
It's about double standards and you've just proven my point.


----------



## Flea Man

PityTheFool said:


> Fuck all to do with accusing Marquez of roiding.I've said myself he probably did.
> It's about double standards and you've just proven my point.


Yes, because no one has ever accused Pacquiao. For years.


----------



## PityTheFool

Flea Man said:


> Yes, because no one has ever accused Pacquiao. For years.


It's not like Marquez knocked him out on Saturday.
And let's not bullshit here,if someone accused Mayweather you wouldn't give two fucks.
Double standards.Is there a time bar on it now?


----------



## Flea Man

PityTheFool said:


> It's not like Marquez knocked him out on Saturday.
> And let's not bullshit here,if someone accused Mayweather you wouldn't give two fucks.
> Double standards.Is there a time bar on it now?


I said in that thread what I thought Manny was on :huh Even picked a substance that was most likely.


----------



## Chatty

TBH I think they were flexing on negotiations, making sure Floyd wasn't bossing them by not caving into his extra demands. Considering at the time the extra testing was not used anywhere and Floyd didn't even use it until a proposed fight with Manny came up I can sort of see why, especially as Floyd likes to really dominate terms when making a fight.

Obviously that blew up when he started losing fights but at the time he had that power.

Also being scared of needles might be true. Hell, Ive got tattoo's and I spew up when I get blood taken, dunno why, my body just sort of malfunctions and it it makes me feel weak for a couple of days. Not to the point where I couldn't do anything but I probably couldn't get a good training session in tbf. Some people take differently to needles, its not natural to suck blood from your veins.


----------



## Flea Man

Chatty said:


> TBH I think they were flexing on negotiations, making sure Floyd wasn't bossing them by not caving into his extra demands. Considering at the time the extra testing was not used anywhere and Floyd didn't even use it until a proposed fight with Manny came up I can sort of see why, especially as Floyd likes to really dominate terms when making a fight.
> 
> Obviously that blew up when he started losing fights but at the time he had that power.
> 
> Also being scared of needles might be true. Hell, Ive got tattoo's and I spew up when I get blood taken, dunno why, my body just sort of malfunctions and it it makes me feel weak for a couple of days. Not to the point where I couldn't do anything but I probably couldn't get a good training session in tbf. Some people take differently to needles, its not natural to suck blood from your veins.


I'm totally the opposite. Can deal with blood but am terrified of having a tattoo done.


----------



## PityTheFool

Flea Man said:


> I said in that thread what I thought Manny was on :huh Even picked a substance that was most likely.


Just like I said Marquez may well be juicing,but that's got absolutely nothing to do with what I said in my last post.

This thread has nothing to do with Marquez.The fact that you answer me here like this when I took your point about debating with sensible posters and publicly apologised to you about it,only for you to bump the thread and ask if I was joking about one of the most horrific monsters in the history of mankind makes me think you don't really mean it.
That's a longstanding joke I have with the guy I quoted.If you say you debate with me for a reason then even entertain the idea that I was serious about that post,then how can I accept what you said earlier?


----------



## mishima

I dion't think it's fear of needle but superstition and one of the reason why a lot of ethnics don't like to give blood


----------



## Chatty

Flea Man said:


> I'm totally the opposite. Can deal with blood but am terrified of having a tattoo done.


It's weird, i think its all a mental tbh. Tattoo's don't really hurt for the most part, although it was kinda irritating on my shoulder blade. For the blood, I have been alrght at times if I can keep my mind concentrated but its when I watch the blood flow out and you can feel it pumping out of your vein, just doesn't feel right at all.


----------



## Flea Man

PityTheFool said:


> Just like I said Marquez may well be juicing,but that's got absolutely nothing to do with what I said in my last post.
> 
> This thread has nothing to do with Marquez.The fact that you answer me here like this when I took your point about debating with sensible posters and publicly apologised to you about it,only for you to bump the thread and ask if I was joking about one of the most horrific monsters in the history of mankind makes me think you don't really mean it.
> That's a longstanding joke I have with the guy I quoted.If you say you debate with me for a reason then even entertain the idea that I was serious about that post,then how can I accept what you said earlier?


How am I to discern between someone having a great grasp of boxing (and being great to talk to about it) and their opinions on politics? They are completely separate issues. Especially when it comes to Israel, which is a sore point for people of many different political inclinations and ideological beliefs.

Charles Manson was a bloody good songwriter. Also a murderering psychopath.


----------



## PityTheFool

It's the outline that really hurts for me,because you're just getting used to the irritation,and the upper arm is far less painful for tattoos than the forearm.
Some people I know love getting it done but I hated getting my forearms done.


----------



## PityTheFool

Flea Man said:


> How am I to discern between someone having a great grasp of boxing (and being great to talk to about it) and their opinions on politics? They are completely separate issues. Especially when it comes to Israel, which is a sore point for people of many different political inclinations and ideological beliefs.
> 
> Charles Manson was a bloody good songwriter. Also a murderering psychopath.


I really don't know how to answer this when my original point to you was about you saying Pac hadn't been accused for years and the KO wasn't exactly last week.
I asked is there a time bar on how long you're allowed to mention things for and I made another point.

I'll have a go though.
I know you have an encyclopaedic knowledge of Asian boxing in particular(and not too shabby elsewhere) but I'd be pretty confident that because you're a sensible and knowledgable guy that you don't think Pol Pot was misunderstood.
I didn't bring Israel up on that thread,and that was the only point where I felt it took a sour turn and the only thing I had a real problem with.I didn't like that someone is allowed to post pics of a Jewish extremist(if it's who I think it is) and associate Marquez with him.I take issue with that.
Now think back to what you said about who you were choosing to debate with.You see where I'm going?

So I can only conclude that it's reasonable for me to assume that when I am respectful and cordial with someone on a regular basis,it gives them some sort of idea of my basic level of decency.If I held that view,I wouldn't be posting it here and risk offending people I get on with.
I've seen what Nazi Sympathy can lead to in the lounge here and the old place .


----------



## Flea Man

PityTheFool said:


> I really don't know how to answer this when my original point to you was about you saying Pac hadn't been accused for years and the KO wasn't exactly last week.
> I asked is there a time bar on how long you're allowed to mention things for and I made another point.
> 
> I'll have a go though.
> I know you have an encyclopaedic knowledge of Asian boxing in particular(and not too shabby elsewhere) but I'd be pretty confident that because you're a sensible and knowledgable guy that you don't think Pol Pot was misunderstood.
> I didn't bring Israel up on that thread,and that was the only point where I felt it took a sour turn and the only thing I had a real problem with.I didn't like that someone is allowed to post pics of a Jewish extremist(if it's who I think it is) and associate Marquez with him.I take issue with that.
> Now think back to what you said about who you were choosing to debate with.You see where I'm going?
> 
> So I can only conclude that it's reasonable for me to assume that when I am respectful and cordial with someone on a regular basis,it gives them some sort of idea of my basic level of decency.If I held that view,I wouldn't be posting it here and risk offending people I get on with.
> I've seen what Nazi Sympathy can lead to in the lounge here and the old place .


I'm lost. EDIT: No I'm not, I get you.

I didn't read it as Nazi sympathy (wouldn't ever peg you down as that!). I read it as Israel hate.

Let's just draw a line under it, as I have no problem with you whatsoever. I hope this exchange hasn't soured your opinion of me.


----------



## PityTheFool

Flea Man said:


> I'm lost. EDIT: No I'm not, I get you.
> 
> I didn't read it as Nazi sympathy (wouldn't ever peg you down as that!). I read it as Israel hate.
> 
> Let's just draw a line under it, as I have no problem with you whatsoever. I hope this exchange hasn't soured your opinion of me.


That would be nice and my preference mate.
I never even thought for a minute when I first responded to that other thread that you and I would be like this.
So yes,I'd like to leave it and no,you're still good in my book.:good


----------



## Flea Man

PityTheFool said:


> That would be nice and my preference mate.
> I never even thought for a minute when I first responded to that other thread that you and I would be like this.
> So yes,I'd like to leave it and no,you're still good in my book.:good


Sincerely apologise for any offence caused mate. Not my intention at all!


----------



## PityTheFool

Flea Man said:


> Sincerely apologise for any offence caused mate. Not my intention at all!


None taken.I offer the same apology to you.


----------



## Flea Man

PityTheFool said:


> None taken.I offer the same apology to you.


No apology necessary mate.


----------



## megavolt

whats the point of this discussion lol. It was common knowledge he never feared needles, that came from kuntz/arum

that whole debacle between the two amounted to a bunch of dickwaving in the end. That and Arum wanted NOTHING to do with making the fight. Business-wise it makes sense but boxing fans suffered


----------



## bjl12

2manyusernames said:


> A tattoo gun doesn't insert itself into your vein. It's an awful comparison. I hate getting blood drawn, because I don't like needles being injected into my veins. I'm fine with a tattoo gun though because it just breaks the skin's surface. It's all psychological anyway at the end of the day, and irrational. Yet I'm still scared of spiders and clowns. Stupid.


This is irrelevent. In the FIRST negotiations Pac camp demanded 3 things and Floyd accepted all of them. Floyd demanded one thing and Pac/Roach started acting like they saw a ghost:

-im afraid of needles
-giving blood weakens me
-i need a cutoff date for my drug tests
-floyd isnt bigger than the boxing commission (despite the fact Pac/Roach made 3 demandd "bigger" than boxing commission themselves)

And remember that in the first negotiations everything was set and agreed - 50/50 PPV, gloves, weight, ring size...but all of a sudden Pac can't take the same tests as Floyd?

For a megafight of that magnitude and the payday set as 50/50...Pac's excuse was as pisspoor and suspicious as one can be. Dude was doing something illegal, period.


----------



## Bajingo

Did Pacquiao ever actually say this? If it was Roach he talks so much shit we might as well forget it.


----------



## Flea Man

bjl12 said:


> This is irrelevent. In the FIRST negotiations Pac camp demanded 3 things and Floyd accepted all of them. Floyd demanded one thing and Pac/Roach started acting like they saw a ghost:
> 
> -im afraid of needles
> -giving blood weakens me
> -i need a cutoff date for my drug tests
> -floyd isnt bigger than the boxing commission (despite the fact Pac/Roach made 3 demandd "bigger" than boxing commission themselves)
> 
> And remember that in the first negotiations everything was set and agreed - 50/50 PPV, gloves, weight, ring size...but all of a sudden Pac can't take the same tests as Floyd?
> 
> For a megafight of that magnitude and the payday set as 50/50...Pac's excuse was as pisspoor and suspicious as one can be. Dude was doing something illegal, period.


Well in Floyd's contract (not for the Pacquiao fight) he had a ruling that it would take two failed drug tests before they could be made public.


----------



## Trash Bags

bjl12 said:


> This is irrelevent. In the FIRST negotiations Pac camp demanded 3 things and Floyd accepted all of them. Floyd demanded one thing and Pac/Roach started acting like they saw a ghost:
> 
> -im afraid of needles
> -giving blood weakens me
> -i need a cutoff date for my drug tests
> -floyd isnt bigger than the boxing commission (despite the fact Pac/Roach made 3 demandd "bigger" than boxing commission themselves)
> 
> And remember that in the first negotiations everything was set and agreed - 50/50 PPV, gloves, weight, ring size...but all of a sudden Pac can't take the same tests as Floyd?
> 
> For a megafight of that magnitude and the payday set as 50/50...Pac's excuse was as pisspoor and suspicious as one can be. Dude was doing something illegal, period.


:deal


----------



## Felix

PityTheFool said:


> Me neither,but what could it have been?:huh


Egos. Also I think an element of naivete on Pacquiao's part in believing those around him are at all times acting in his best interests.


----------



## Powerpuncher

@PityTheFool I'd go with he wanted a bit of 'something' to help him out with the last 2 weeks. I'd agree on Marquez likely juicing to level the playing field, with coming up in weight if nothing else. Mayweather too may well use steroids in his off season.



Flea Man said:


> Yes, because no one has ever accused Pacquiao. For years.


I'd been calling him suspect since 03 and thought so even more in 06, not necessarily steroids. He might not be but I found his stamina, muscularity, bodyfat levels and conditioning suspect. Maybe it's just genetics, nutrition and training, you never know



Flea Man said:


> I said in that thread what I thought Manny was on :huh Even picked a substance that was most likely.


What did you go with EPO? I'd go with a cocktail.


----------



## GrizzyBeard

Bogotazo said:


> I don't think he was afraid of needles per se, I think he was superstitious about losing blood, and it's consistent with what he said about the Morales fight (even though obviously I don't think he was weakened, but before the fight he might have felt bothered). Overall he seems superstitious. Then Roach talked about sparring. I had to take vials of blood drawn repeatedly about a year ago, I don't have a fear of needles and the pain after isn't much but I'm not sure I'd want to be sparring taking blows on that arm. At the end of the day I think it was a combination of ego and comfort that Manny eventually relented to.
> 
> I think this probably belongs in the Floyd-Pac thread.


This. It wasn't ever about being afraid of needles.


----------



## PityTheFool

Powerpuncher said:


> @PityTheFool I'd go with he wanted a bit of 'something' to help him out with the last 2 weeks. I'd agree on Marquez likely juicing to level the playing field, with coming up in weight if nothing else. Mayweather too may well use steroids in his off season.
> 
> I'd been calling him suspect since 03 and thought so even more in 06, not necessarily steroids. He might not be but I found his stamina, muscularity, bodyfat levels and conditioning suspect. Maybe it's just genetics, nutrition and training, you never know
> 
> What did you go with EPO? I'd go with a cocktail.


Yeah,anything's possible mate.There doesn't seem to be many neutral viewpoints here.
Fans of the guy saying it never happened,others saying it clearly did.
But when you jump 3 divisions in a year and I can think of ATG Super Bantams who couldn't make a mark past 130,it makes you wonder.
Here's a flyweight who was fighting guys at 154 in a fairly short period from his last fight at super-feather.
It's hard not to be suspicious.Even for someone like myself who think he's been a credit to the sport on many occasions.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Flea Man said:


> This is embarrassing.
> 
> Criticise Juan Manuel Marquez (an obvious 'roider) and everyone gets their knickers in a twist.


Now, can you provide the evidence for me that Marquez is an obvious roider??


----------



## Divi253

bjl12 said:


> This is irrelevent. In the FIRST negotiations Pac camp demanded 3 things and Floyd accepted all of them. Floyd demanded one thing and Pac/Roach started acting like they saw a ghost:
> 
> -im afraid of needles
> -giving blood weakens me
> -i need a cutoff date for my drug tests
> -floyd isnt bigger than the boxing commission (despite the fact Pac/Roach made 3 demandd "bigger" than boxing commission themselves)
> 
> And remember that in the first negotiations everything was set and agreed - 50/50 PPV, gloves, weight, ring size...but all of a sudden Pac can't take the same tests as Floyd?
> 
> For a megafight of that magnitude and the payday set as 50/50...Pac's excuse was as pisspoor and suspicious as one can be. Dude was doing something illegal, period.


Was quite the turnaround from 'we have no problem with whatever tests'. :lol:



Flea Man said:


> Well in Floyd's contract (not for the Pacquiao fight) he had a ruling that it would take two failed drug tests before they could be made public.


Was that even 'proven' or was Gabe Montoya's 'letter of cease and desist' the only 'proof' that ever came out?


----------



## Powerpuncher

PityTheFool said:


> Yeah,anything's possible mate.There doesn't seem to be many neutral viewpoints here.
> Fans of the guy saying it never happened,others saying it clearly did.
> But when you jump 3 divisions in a year and I can think of ATG Super Bantams who couldn't make a mark past 130,it makes you wonder.
> Here's a flyweight who was fighting guys at 154 in a fairly short period from his last fight at super-feather.
> It's hard not to be suspicious.Even for someone like myself who think he's been a credit to the sport on many occasions.


TBH mate I'd be at it myself if it was my livelihood at stake, wouldn't you?

I think Pacquaio could jump 3 divisions partly because he was so big at 130. Pacquaio actually weighed around 144 against Morales, he was heavier in the ring than Morales who was dead on the scales. If nothing else he was doing some diuretics imo.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

bjl12 said:


> This is irrelevent. In the FIRST negotiations Pac camp demanded 3 things and Floyd accepted all of them. Floyd demanded one thing and Pac/Roach started acting like they saw a ghost:
> 
> -im afraid of needles
> -giving blood weakens me
> -i need a cutoff date for my drug tests
> -floyd isnt bigger than the boxing commission (despite the fact Pac/Roach made 3 demandd "bigger" than boxing commission themselves)
> 
> And remember that in the first negotiations everything was set and agreed - 50/50 PPV, gloves, weight, ring size...but all of a sudden Pac can't take the same tests as Floyd?
> 
> For a megafight of that magnitude and the payday set as 50/50...Pac's excuse was as pisspoor and suspicious as one can be. Dude was doing something illegal, period.


Can you show me when May agreed to 50/50 split on the fight?

So what if Pac didn't agree to the testing at first? Did he agree to it after, Yes or No?


----------



## PityTheFool

Powerpuncher said:


> TBH mate I'd be at it myself if it was my livelihood at stake, wouldn't you?
> 
> I think Pacquaio could jump 3 divisions partly because he was so big at 130. Pacquaio actually weighed around 144 against Morales, he was heavier in the ring than Morales who was dead on the scales. If nothing else he was doing some diuretics imo.


I've had a go quite a few times mate,but I think a lot of people don't realise that there are a limited number of steroids which would help with boxing,although there are a small number.
I've always liked to believe that it was a minority,but the last few days and the posts I've seen now has me wondering who ISN'T.


----------



## Powerpuncher

PityTheFool said:


> I've had a go quite a few times mate,but I think a lot of people don't realise that there are a limited number of steroids which would help with boxing,although there are a small number.
> I've always liked to believe that it was a minority,but the last few days and the posts I've seen now has me wondering who ISN'T.


EPO is maybe the best, increasing your stamina massively, which is a massive part of boxing. Other stimulants help endurance but not as much as EPO. Anything that makes you stronger will help and you'll be hitting harder if you're stronger. So the steroids help if you can get them under the radar. But if you bulk up too much you'll lose your stamina and not make weight.

If you don't have the ability though none of that will really mean much. It gives fighters an edge as much as anything.


----------



## Divi253

MEXAMELAC said:


> Can you show me when May agreed to 50/50 split on the fight?
> 
> So what if Pac didn't agree to the testing at first? Did he agree to it after, Yes or No?


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/boxing--floyd-mayweather-and-manny-pacquiao-nearly-agreed-to-a-2010-fight.html



> A contract sent on Dec. 11, 2009, by Golden Boy Promotions on behalf of Mayweather to Top Rank on behalf of Pacquiao proposed a 50-50 financial split between the sides for a fight that would have been held March 13, 2010. The eight-page agreement is so detailed that it indicates which of the two fighters would step onto the scale first at the weigh-in (Pacquiao), who would walk to the ring first (Pacquiao), who would be introduced first (Mayweather) and who had first choice of the locker room (Mayweather).
> It detailed that the bout would have been on HBO Pay-Per-View at a cost of $59.95. Billing was to be "Mayweather vs. Pacquiao, presented by Top Rank, Golden Boy Promotions, Mayweather Promotions and M-P Promotions in association with [approved sponsors and the site]."


----------



## PityTheFool

Divi253 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/boxing--floyd-mayweather-and-manny-pacquiao-nearly-agreed-to-a-2010-fight.html


Good find Divi.
Well done.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Divi253 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/boxing...y-pacquiao-nearly-agreed-to-a-2010-fight.html


Great. Just the article that I was thinking you'd provide lol. Did you actually read it or just looked at the title?

Seems kinda strange to me. There was a proposed 50/50 deal but both Mayweather and Schaefer disagree? Interesting ...:lol:

"Richard Schaefer, the chief executive officer of Golden Boy Promotions, said he did not recall sending a contract offering a 50-50 split.
"If we had a deal, how come we didn't have a fight?" Schaefer said when asked to comment

"Schaefer said he met Arum shortly before Thanksgiving in 2009 to discuss parameters of a deal, but said he DIDN'T remember sending Top Rank a completed contract for signature that included a 50-50 purse split"

"The issue that is more pressing, though, is the money split, because Mayweather has repeatedly said he won't give 50-50 and Pacquiao said he won't fight for less"

Great find guys. Great indeed lol.


----------



## Divi253

MEXAMELAC said:


> Great. Just the article that I was thinking you'd provide lol. Did you actually read it or just looked at the title?
> 
> Seems kinda strange to me. There was a proposed 50/50 deal but both Mayweather and Schaefer disagree? Interesting ...:lol:
> 
> "Richard Schaefer, the chief executive officer of Golden Boy Promotions, said he did not recall sending a contract offering a 50-50 split.
> "If we had a deal, how come we didn't have a fight?" Schaefer said when asked to comment
> 
> "Schaefer said he met Arum shortly before Thanksgiving in 2009 to discuss parameters of a deal, but said he DIDN'T remember sending Top Rank a completed contract for signature that included a 50-50 purse split"
> 
> "The issue that is more pressing, though, is the money split, because Mayweather has repeatedly said he won't give 50-50 and Pacquiao said he won't fight for less"
> 
> Great find guys. Great indeed lol.


Yes I did read it..

Yahoo Sports said they obtained the document. Right?
Schaefer said he did not recall sending it.. --- Did he say he DIDN'T send it, or he doesn't recall sending it? 
'If we had a deal, how come we didn't have a fight?' Well that's simple, Top Rank's side never agreed to the random blood and urine testing up to fight night.
So again, Schaefer didn't REMEMBER sending a completed contract.. Again, doesn't say anywhere he DIDN'T, just says he doesn't remember.

So you copy the parts of the article that says Schaefer doesn't REMEMBER sending the contract, not saying he DIDN'T send the contract.. But you leave out this, where again Yahoo Sports obtained a copy of the contract.. VS someone saying they don't remember.. So yeah, good source indeed. :yep



> However, in a contract obtained by Yahoo! Sports, paragraph 11 under the section entitled Net Profits reads: "Net Profits shall be allocated 50/50 between GBP and TR." The contract goes on to say that net profits would include a split of "all gross revenues."
> 
> In sub-paragraph 11 (a), entitled HBO PPV Fight Night Advance, it reads, "Not withstanding the foregoing, the HBO PPV fight night advance shall be paid 50% directly to GBP and 50% directly to TR."


----------



## Divi253

> Schaefer said Pacquiao's reluctance to accept the drug testing Mayweather was demanding in 2009 was "a deal killer." Still, Schaefer told Yahoo! Sports he didn't recall offering a 50-50 split, but said that even had he done so, it wouldn't apply now given what has subsequently happened in the fighters' careers.
> 
> "It never happened, but for the sake of argument, let's say that the 50-50 split was offered back then," Schaefer said. "A long time has passed. Let's say that I wanted in 2009 to hire you and I offered you $100,000. We didn't sign a contract, but now, I come to you and said, 'Kevin, I know now you are worth $200,000. You are more accomplished and more famous than you were in 2009, but remember that contract I offered you in 2009 where I said I would pay you $100,000? Well, I want you to sign that now.' Like I said, I don't think that ever happened, but if it did, circumstances are vastly different now."


More of Schaefer saying he doesn't recall offering it, but explaining that if they did back then the reason the 50-50 split wouldn't be good anymore. Which explains the last thing you wrote saying Mayweather won't give Pac a 50-50 now, because he's changed his stance since the first negotiations. :yep


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Divi253 said:


> Yes I did read it..
> 
> Yahoo Sports said they obtained the document. Right?
> Schaefer said he did not recall sending it.. --- Did he say he DIDN'T send it, or he doesn't recall sending it?
> 'If we had a deal, how come we didn't have a fight?' Well that's simple, Top Rank's side never agreed to the random blood and urine testing up to fight night.
> So again, Schaefer didn't REMEMBER sending a completed contract.. Again, doesn't say anywhere he DIDN'T, just says he doesn't remember.
> 
> So you copy the parts of the article that says Schaefer doesn't REMEMBER sending the contract, not saying he DIDN'T send the contract.. But you leave out this, where again Yahoo Sports obtained a copy of the contract.. VS someone saying they don't remember.. So yeah, good source indeed. :yep


Oh wow :lol:!! So Schaefer doesn't remember lol! Yes of course. It would be very hard to remember something like that, especially after it's been in the news for years. Use your brain man. It means IT WAS NEVER SENT.

"The issue that is more pressing, though, is the money split, because Mayweather has repeatedly said he won't give 50-50 and Pacquiao said he won't fight for less"
This was also provided by Yahoo in the same article.

So now let me think :think....should I believe Yahoo who claims to have a document that I still haven't seen and that states " May and Pac [NEARLY] agreed to a 2010 fight" (which doesn't mean there was an agreement). Or should I believe Schaefer who was negotiating the fight and Mayweather saying he would not give him 50-50?? I think I'll go with Schaefer and Mayweather :lol:.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Divi253 said:


> More of Schaefer saying he doesn't recall offering it, but explaining that if they did back then the reason the 50-50 split wouldn't be good anymore. Which explains the last thing you wrote saying Mayweather won't give Pac a 50-50 now, because he's changed his stance since the first negotiations. :yep


"IT NEVER HAPPENED, but for the sake of argument, let's say that the 50-50 split was offered back then," Schaefer said.

Exactly!! Thank you. You just proved my point. To this DAY, May has NEVER agreed to a 50/50 split. Now that's settled.


----------



## Divi253

MEXAMELAC said:


> Oh wow :lol:!! So Schaefer doesn't remember lol! Yes of course. It would be very hard to remember something like that, especially after it's been in the news for years. Use your brain man. It means IT WAS NEVER SENT.
> 
> "The issue that is more pressing, though, is the money split, because Mayweather has repeatedly said he won't give 50-50 and Pacquiao said he won't fight for less"
> This was also provided by Yahoo in the same article.
> 
> So now let me think :think....should I believe Yahoo who claims to have a document that I still haven't seen and that states " May and Pac [NEARLY] agreed to a 2010 fight" (which doesn't mean there was an agreement). Or should I believe Schaefer who was negotiating the fight and Mayweather saying he would not give him 50-50?? I think I'll go with Schaefer and Mayweather :lol:.


So Yahoo Sports is lying is what you're saying? :huh So since you've not seen the document it doesn't exist? Schaefer says he doesn't remember sending it, so there's nothing wrong with believing what he says. When did Mayweather say he would not give him a 50-50? Do you have a date for that? Because the first date I recall him saying that was 2012, when Pac and Mayweather talked on the phone. So yeah, I go with Mayweather and Schaefer AND Yahoo.. All the stories go together, Yahoo said they have the contract, Schaefer says he doesn't remember sending it and Mayweather said in 2012 there wouldn't be a 50-50 split.


----------



## Flea Man

Powerpuncher said:


> @PityTheFool I'd go with he wanted a bit of 'something' to help him out with the last 2 weeks. I'd agree on Marquez likely juicing to level the playing field, with coming up in weight if nothing else. Mayweather too may well use steroids in his off season.
> 
> I'd been calling him suspect since 03 and thought so even more in 06, not necessarily steroids. He might not be but I found his stamina, muscularity, bodyfat levels and conditioning suspect. Maybe it's just genetics, nutrition and training, you never know
> 
> What did you go with EPO? I'd go with a cocktail.


Yeah, EPO for sure.


----------



## Divi253

MEXAMELAC said:


> "IT NEVER HAPPENED, but for the sake of argument, let's say that the 50-50 split was offered back then," Schaefer said.
> 
> Exactly!! Thank you. You just proved my point. To this DAY, May has NEVER agreed to a 50/50 split. Now that's settled.


:lol: So Schaefer says in the article at least 3 times he doesn't remember sending it, but if he did blah blah blah.. You ignore all of that in favor of believing the 1 time he says it didn't happen, but if it did blah blah blah. And on top of that you ignore Yahoo Sports saying they obtained a copy of the contract, detailed as fuck, because you think they're completely making it up? Making up the exact section of the contract that it was in?



> A contract sent on Dec. 11, 2009, by Golden Boy Promotions on behalf of Mayweather to Top Rank on behalf of Pacquiao proposed a 50-50 financial split between the sides for a fight that would have been held March 13, 2010.





> After his May 5 win over Cotto, which sold 1.5 million pay-per-view units and generated $94 million in domestic PPV revenue, Mayweather said he would not agree to a 50-50 split of revenue.





> "We have a contract that they sent us and all the terms have been agreed to," Arum said. "All this that's been going on - 'Bob Arum doesn't want it,' and 'I'm entitled to this and that,' is all [expletive]. All [expletive]. This is their lawyer who prepared this, sent copies to everyone. &#8230; This isn't something I wrote and passed out. Their lawyer did this and sent it to us."





> However, in a contract obtained by Yahoo! Sports, paragraph 11 under the section entitled Net Profits reads: "Net Profits shall be allocated 50/50 between GBP and TR." The contract goes on to say that net profits would include a split of "all gross revenues."
> In sub-paragraph 11 (a), entitled HBO PPV Fight Night Advance, it reads, "Not withstanding the foregoing, the HBO PPV fight night advance shall be paid 50% directly to GBP and 50% directly to TR."


All of the above you claim is a lie, because of this one paragraph below? You know, the one where he says it didn't happen.. But in the same exact paragraph again says he doesn't THINK it ever happened, but if it did blah blah blah? If that's what you're sticking with I guess we're done.. I'll take the numerous signs and examples that back up the notion Mayweather's side offered a 50-50 at first over the one paragraph Schaefer said it didn't happen then later said he doesn't think it happened.



> "It never happened, but for the sake of argument, let's say that the 50-50 split was offered back then," Schaefer said. "A long time has passed. Let's say that I wanted in 2009 to hire you and I offered you $100,000. We didn't sign a contract, but now, I come to you and said, 'Kevin, I know now you are worth $200,000. You are more accomplished and more famous than you were in 2009, but remember that contract I offered you in 2009 where I said I would pay you $100,000? Well, I want you to sign that now.' Like I said, I don't think that ever happened, but if it did, circumstances are vastly different now."


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Divi253 said:


> So Yahoo Sports is lying is what you're saying? :huh So since you've not seen the document it doesn't exist? Schaefer says he doesn't remember sending it, so there's nothing wrong with believing what he says. When did Mayweather say he would not give him a 50-50? Do you have a date for that? Because the first date I recall him saying that was 2012, when Pac and Mayweather talked on the phone. So yeah, I go with Mayweather and Schaefer AND Yahoo.. All the stories go together, Yahoo said they have the contract, Schaefer says he doesn't remember sending it and Mayweather said in 2012 there wouldn't be a 50-50 split.


What part of these DIRECT quotes don't you understand??

Richard Schaefer, the chief executive officer of Golden Boy Promotions, said he did not recall sending a contract offering a 50-50 split.
"If we had a deal, how come we didn't have a fight?" 
Schaefer told Yahoo! Sports he didn't recall offering a 50-50 split,
"It never happened, but for the sake of argument, let's say that the 50-50 split was offered back then," Schaefer said.

How many ways does he need to interpret that there was never an agreement or offer to a 50-50 split?? 

This is not about me thinking Yahoo is lying. It's about figuring out WHO sent that document and where did it come from. Because it sure as hell wasn't Schaefer and Mayweather has NEVER backed that up.

NO, the stories DO NOT go together. I have no clue what makes you think that lol. There's contradictions are all over but you think the stories go together?? WTF are you talking about? No wonder this topic never dies. Unbelievable how you guys try to sway things your way, even when it makes no sense and the evidence contradicts that :verysad. Now all of a sudden Yahoo's word is more credible than Schaefer (who was negotiating the fight) and Mayweather who has never said he would give Pac a 50/50 split and has even stated the opposite publicly.

When did Mayweather say he would give Pac 50/50 split? Do you have the date for that? Because I have NEVER heard him say that regardless of the "date" but I have heard him say he would not. I'd like you to show me when Mayweather himself has said that. By the way, have you seen document Yahoo is talking about? I mean we all know the media never lies or exaggerates, so I'm sure Yahoo is always 100% right. Can you show me the document? I want to see who sent it. Or Maybe it was the lawyers?? From what I know, Schaefer is the negotiator not the lawyers lol. Funny that you used and Arum quote lol. I'm sure you believe everything he says ha. Did he state that lawyers sent them lol??

Believe what you want man. I'm not buying it. I'll take Schaefer's word and Mayweather's comments over any Yahoo document that nobody knows where it came from :lol:.


----------



## Divi253

MEXAMELAC said:


> What part of these DIRECT quotes don't you understand??
> 
> Richard Schaefer, the chief executive officer of Golden Boy Promotions, said he did not recall sending a contract offering a 50-50 split.
> "If we had a deal, how come we didn't have a fight?"
> Schaefer told Yahoo! Sports he didn't recall offering a 50-50 split,
> "It never happened, but for the sake of argument, let's say that the 50-50 split was offered back then," Schaefer said.
> 
> How many ways does he need to interpret that there was never an agreement or offer to a 50-50 split??
> 
> This is not about me thinking Yahoo is lying. It's about figuring out WHO sent that document and where did it come from. Because it sure as hell wasn't Schaefer and Mayweather has NEVER backed that up.
> 
> NO, the stories DO NOT go together. I have no clue what makes you think that lol. There's contradictions are all over but you think the stories go together?? WTF are you talking about? No wonder this topic never dies. Unbelievable how you guys try to sway things your way, even when it makes no sense and the evidence contradicts that :verysad. Now all of a sudden Yahoo's word is more credible than Schaefer (who was negotiating the fight) and Mayweather who has never said he would give Pac a 50/50 split and has even stated the opposite publicly.
> 
> When did Mayweather say he would give Pac 50/50 split? Do you have the date for that? Because I have NEVER heard him say that regardless of the "date" but I have heard him say he would not. I'd like you to show me when Mayweather himself has said that. By the way, have you seen document Yahoo is talking about? I mean we all know the media never lies or exaggerates, so I'm sure Yahoo is always 100% right. Can you show me the document? I want to see who sent it. Or Maybe it was the lawyers?? From what I know, Schaefer is the negotiator not the lawyers lol.
> 
> Believe what you want man. I'm not buying it. I'll take Schaefer's word and Mayweather.


Schaefer says he doesn't recall.
I already explained the second one, they didn't fight because Top Rank didn't agree to the testing terms.
Again, don't recall.
And the one time he says it didn't happen, but you left out later in the same paragraph he again says he doesn't think.

In all of that there is only one thing saying it wasn't an agreement for 50/50, and in the same paragraph he goes back on that and says think.

So you believe the contract is real, but it didn't come from Schaefer? :huh

The only contradictions are Schaefer saying in one breath he doesn't think, in the next it didn't happen and in the next he doesn't think again.. Who else has contradictions in what they're saying? Everyone else is on board saying that contract was sent out... Yes Mayweather stated the opposite in 2012, years after what we're talking about. :lol:

The first time the split became an issue was far after these first negotiations.. He didn't need to specifically say he would give him a 50-50 because the split was never an issue in the first round of negotiations... Nobody is saying Yahoo is 100% right, but based on what multiple people involved have said common sense says 50-50 was agreed to.. The only person saying they don't recall that is Schaefer. :lol: But I'm sure Schaefer is always 100% right, right?

Mayweather didn't say anything until 2012 and Schaefer has went back and forth several times. But okay. :good


----------



## PityTheFool

This is complete and utter bullshit.
My thread was about Pacquaio and him alone.
Absolute fucking bullshit bias.Make a thread about Pacquaio that has negative connotations and it gets put here out of harm's way.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Divi253 said:


> Schaefer says he doesn't recall.
> I already explained the second one, they didn't fight because Top Rank didn't agree to the testing terms.
> Again, don't recall.
> And the one time he says it didn't happen, but you left out later in the same paragraph he again says he doesn't think.
> 
> In all of that there is only one thing saying it wasn't an agreement for 50/50, and in the same paragraph he goes back on that and says think.
> 
> So you believe the contract is real, but it didn't come from Schaefer? :huh
> 
> The only contradictions are Schaefer saying in one breath he doesn't think, in the next it didn't happen and in the next he doesn't think again.. Who else has contradictions in what they're saying? Everyone else is on board saying that contract was sent out... Yes Mayweather stated the opposite in 2012, years after what we're talking about. :lol:
> 
> The first time the split became an issue was far after these first negotiations.. He didn't need to specifically say he would give him a 50-50 because the split was never an issue in the first round of negotiations... Nobody is saying Yahoo is 100% right, but based on what multiple people involved have said common sense says 50-50 was agreed to.. The only person saying they don't recall that is Schaefer. :lol: But I'm sure Schaefer is always 100% right, right?
> 
> Mayweather didn't say anything until 2012 and Schaefer has went back and forth several times. But okay. :good


No, Schaefer said he "doesn't recall" in the sense that IT NEVER HAPPENED like he was quoted in saying. Plus, I refuse to believe you would be that naive to actually think that he forgot :lol:. You really believe he would forget that? You really think he wouldn't of had copies of it? You have to be kidding me bro smh. Who the fuck is going to forget that? That's not like forgetting to take the trash out. How the fuck would he not remember the biggest part of the contract?? The MONEY. You're clearly misinterpreting him saying, "I don't recall". He's trying to say that he never did. It's obvious man. Which is why he later said "It NEVER happened".

I said the ARTICLE is contradictory. The WHOLE thing, in regards to what everyone is saying. Schaefer isn't contradicting himself at all Imo. He clearly states that there was never an agreement nor an offer. I don't know if the contract is real or not lol. That's my point. It could be fabricated. It's YAHOO bro. They make a living from selling stories. But it's also possible that the document can be real but question is who sent it?? It was NOT Schaefer and he made it clear.

What??? Who is everybody else lol?? Who was on board? Mayweather?? I haven't heard a quote from him. Arum?? The guy who never lies? The dude who claimed he was building s stadium? That dude? Yahoo states that Arum said, they already had a contract in place and agreed to all the demands lol!! So where is the fight :smile? This what you call "everyone being on board"?? That makes no sense at all.

Who said the split was never an issue? Can you provide the evidence?? Quotes? Videos? What makes you think I'm supposed to believe this after what I've heard from Mayweather?? We all know May doesn't really care about money right? We all know he doesn't have a big EGO. So it wasn't an issue before because it's "common sense" (whatever that means) and because it's based on multiple people? What people? It sure as hell wasn't Schaefer or Mayweather. Mayweather is his OWN BOSS. He doesn't work for anyone. I only care about what he says. Who are the others? Who has more power than May and Schaefer? So at first the 50/50 split wasn't an issue but it became one after :lol:??? Hilarious man ha. You're trying to find ways to sneak shit by me lol. It's not happening homie. This shit is obvious. You can't argue against Schaefer and May himself. You just can't!

I don't know if Schaefer is 100% right in everything. I don't see him enough for me to claim that. What I do know is that Schaefer is the person who NEGOTIATES fights and has the backing of Mayweather. And I also know that he has no fucking reason to lie. Why the fuck would he lie?? He is on Mayweather's side lol!! He was not against him. Why are you having a hard time reading these things? What does Schaefer get by lying about this? Yahoo on the other hand is Yahoo ha! You know Mr Yahoo? That's what they do! They SELL news!

SO If Mayweather didn't say anything until 2012, why are you claiming he didn't have a problem with 50/50 split before?? This is ridiculous Divi ha. Seriously man. So, May one day woke up and decided he had a problem with the 50/50 split but before he didn't? Is that what happened? I'm still waiting for you to provide evidence of Mayweather saying he didn't have a problem with the split in ANY TIMELINE. Make me a believer bro ha. It's not outweighing what I have. I can't go against Schaefer or Mayweather comments and personality. I can't. Mr Yahoo isn't going to cut it. They should have showed us the contract to see if Schaefer would remember it smh :lol:.


----------



## Divi253

PityTheFool said:


> This is complete and utter bullshit.
> My thread was about Pacquaio and him alone.
> Absolute fucking bullshit bias.Make a thread about Pacquaio that has negative connotations and it gets put here out of harm's way.


:lol: Thread completely hijacked, then moved. :sad5


----------



## Divi253

MEXAMELAC said:


> No, Schaefer said he "doesn't recall" in the sense that IT NEVER HAPPENED like he was quoted in saying. Plus, I refuse to believe you would be that naive to actually think that he forgot :lol:. You really believe he would forget that? You really think he wouldn't of had copies of it? You have to be kidding me bro smh. Who the fuck is going to forget that? That's not like forgetting to take the trash out. How the fuck would he not remember the biggest part of the contract?? The MONEY. You're clearly misinterpreting him saying, "I don't recall". He's trying to say that he never did. It's obvious man. Which is why he later said "It NEVER happened".
> 
> I said the ARTICLE is contradictory. The WHOLE thing, in regards to what everyone is saying. Schaefer isn't contradicting himself at all Imo. He clearly states that there was never an agreement nor an offer. I don't know if the contract is real or not lol. That's my point. It could be fabricated. It's YAHOO bro. They make a living from selling stories. But it's also possible that the document can be real but question is who sent it?? It was NOT Schaefer and he made it clear.
> 
> What??? Who is everybody else lol?? Who was on board? Mayweather?? I haven't heard a quote from him. Arum?? The guy who never lies? The dude who claimed he was building s stadium? That dude? Yahoo states that Arum said, they already had a contract in place and agreed to all the demands lol!! So where is the fight :smile? This what you call "everyone being on board"?? That makes no sense at all.
> 
> Who said the split was never an issue? Can you provide the evidence?? Quotes? Videos? What makes you think I'm supposed to believe this after what I've heard from Mayweather?? We all know May doesn't really care about money right? We all know he doesn't have a big EGO. So it wasn't an issue before because it's "common sense" (whatever that means) and because it's based on multiple people? What people? It sure as hell wasn't Schaefer or Mayweather. Mayweather is his OWN BOSS. He doesn't work for anyone. I only care about what he says. Who are the others? Who has more power than May and Schaefer? So at first the 50/50 split wasn't an issue but it became one after :lol:??? Hilarious man ha. You're trying to find ways to sneak shit by me lol. It's not happening homie. This shit is obvious. You can't argue against Schaefer and May himself. You just can't!
> 
> I don't know if Schaefer is 100% right in everything. I don't see him enough for me to claim that. What I do know is that Schaefer is the person who NEGOTIATES fights and has the backing of Mayweather. And I also know that he has no fucking reason to lie. Why the fuck would he lie?? He is on Mayweather's side lol!! He was not against him. Why are you having a hard time reading these things? What does Schaefer get by lying about this? Yahoo on the other hand is Yahoo ha! You know Mr Yahoo? That's what they do! They SELL news!
> 
> SO If Mayweather didn't say anything until 2012, why are you claiming he didn't have a problem with 50/50 split before?? This is ridiculous Divi ha. Seriously man. So, May one day woke up and decided he had a problem with the 50/50 split but before he didn't? Is that what happened? I'm still waiting for you to provide evidence of Mayweather saying he didn't have a problem with the split in ANY TIMELINE. Make me a believer bro ha. It's not outweighing what I have. I can't go against Schaefer or Mayweather comments and personality. I can't. Mr Yahoo isn't going to cut it. They should have showed us the contract to see if Schaefer would remember it smh :lol:.


No I don't think he forgot, I believe he was laying the foundation so Floyd's request of 60/40 didn't seem like 'another roadblock' as many have put it. If it's so obvious he was trying to say 'he never did', why did he say think and don't recall so much instead of flat out saying it didn't happen? He said it didn't happen once, and in the same paragraph again said he didn't think it happened! If he was certain it didn't happen I believe he would have said it didn't happen, and stuck to that.. Not say a bunch of I don't remember and I thinks.

What else in the article is contradictory? Schaefer says he didn't send a contract back then, and Yahoo and Arum say they've received a contract? Mayweather saying Pac won't get a 50/50, without a date attached, this article being years after the first negotiations and Mayweather since first negotiations HAS said Pac won't get a 50/50?

Arum, Yahoo and Schaefer, all of which could be lying.. But so far it's Arum & Yahoo's word against Schaefer, who continued to say think and don't recall while Yahoo and Arum haven't said anything of the sort.

The entire talk first negotiations was about the testing, not the money split.. I was around ESB when this all happened and nobody thought the split was an issue, because nobody ever said it was.. Both sides said plenty of times everything was agreed to except the testing, meaning the split was already handled and there were no issues.. You think Pac was willing to take less than 50/50 back then, but now that he's made less PPV money than Floyd he thinks he deserves a bigger split than originally agreed to? Come on man.. Yeah the split became an issue after, and Schaefer even explained it in the article saying circumstances are are vastly different now! Man, this was a huge debate on boxing websites because people said Mayweather again 'moved the goal posts' because he hadn't complained about the split before. I find it hilarious you don't recall any of this somehow...

Yeah he does have a reason to lie... To soften the blow to the fans who 'just want the fight to happen' when Mayweather says he's not giving Pac a 50/50. Him saying they never agreed to a 50/50 puts the pressure on Top Rank to agree to a 60/40 split because people think they already agreed to it.. But it makes no sense for Floyd to have made more PPV money and sell more tickets than Pac since first negotiations, but Pac somehow think he'll get a bigger split than what was agreed to before.. What does make sense is Floyd continuing to sell more than Pac, and years later feeling he deserves more than a 50/50.

He didn't have a problem because the issue never came up in previous negotiations.. while both sides said everything was agreed to but the testing, multiple times.. If split was an issue don't you think it would have been said in the first round of negotiations? Yeah, he did wake up one day and have an issue with Pac getting 50/50 when he clearly makes more than Pac. Why is that hard to believe? :lol: Him not bringing up split until years later leads one to believe he didn't have an issue with it until years later, when he made millions and millions more than Pac each fight.

You don't have anything but Schaefer saying he doesn't recall it, it didn't happen, he doesn't think it happened.. And Floyd years later saying he doesn't agree to a 50/50 with Pac.. But ok man!


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Divi253 said:


> No I don't think he forgot, I believe he was laying the foundation so Floyd's request of 60/40 didn't seem like 'another roadblock' as many have put it. If it's so obvious he was trying to say 'he never did', why did he say think and don't recall so much instead of flat out saying it didn't happen? He said it didn't happen once, and in the same paragraph again said he didn't think it happened! If he was certain it didn't happen I believe he would have said it didn't happen, and stuck to that.. Not say a bunch of I don't remember and I thinks.
> 
> What else in the article is contradictory? Schaefer says he didn't send a contract back then, and Yahoo and Arum say they've received a contract? Mayweather saying Pac won't get a 50/50, without a date attached, this article being years after the first negotiations and Mayweather since first negotiations HAS said Pac won't get a 50/50?
> 
> Arum, Yahoo and Schaefer, all of which could be lying.. But so far it's Arum & Yahoo's word against Schaefer, who continued to say think and don't recall while Yahoo and Arum haven't said anything of the sort.
> 
> The entire talk first negotiations was about the testing, not the money split.. I was around ESB when this all happened and nobody thought the split was an issue, because nobody ever said it was.. Both sides said plenty of times everything was agreed to except the testing, meaning the split was already handled and there were no issues.. You think Pac was willing to take less than 50/50 back then, but now that he's made less PPV money than Floyd he thinks he deserves a bigger split than originally agreed to? Come on man.. Yeah the split became an issue after, and Schaefer even explained it in the article saying circumstances are are vastly different now! Man, this was a huge debate on boxing websites because people said Mayweather again 'moved the goal posts' because he hadn't complained about the split before. I find it hilarious you don't recall any of this somehow...
> 
> Yeah he does have a reason to lie... To soften the blow to the fans who 'just want the fight to happen' when Mayweather says he's not giving Pac a 50/50. Him saying they never agreed to a 50/50 puts the pressure on Top Rank to agree to a 60/40 split because people think they already agreed to it.. But it makes no sense for Floyd to have made more PPV money and sell more tickets than Pac since first negotiations, but Pac somehow think he'll get a bigger split than what was agreed to before.. What does make sense is Floyd continuing to sell more than Pac, and years later feeling he deserves more than a 50/50.
> 
> He didn't have a problem because the issue never came up in previous negotiations.. while both sides said everything was agreed to but the testing, multiple times.. If split was an issue don't you think it would have been said in the first round of negotiations? Yeah, he did wake up one day and have an issue with Pac getting 50/50 when he clearly makes more than Pac. Why is that hard to believe? :lol: Him not bringing up split until years later leads one to believe he didn't have an issue with it until years later, when he made millions and millions more than Pac each fight.
> 
> You don't have anything but Schaefer saying he doesn't recall it, it didn't happen, he doesn't think it happened.. And Floyd years later saying he doesn't agree to a 50/50 with Pac.. But ok man!


You wrote a bunch of irrelevant shit here. A bunch of assumptions. "I believe he was laying the foundation" is an opinion not a fact. That's irrelevant to the point. 

Schaefer did "Flat out" say it. What part of "IT NEVER HAPPENED" don't you understand? That's flat out! You can't win this argument. Even if you wanted to take it to [court], you would NEVER win. You're trying to take comments saying " I don't recall and It never happened" and persuade people into thinking it means "Yes the 50/50 split was offered" lol. That's not how it works bro. If Schaefer was standing trial and you asked him "Was a 50/50 split offered and agreed upon" and his answer is the same, you think you're going to win?? Nah bro. You aren't convincing me the Jury nor the Judge. Unless they are all Flomos. Not even Johnnie Cochran gets you this one. Which is why the whole article loses credibility and proves ZERO. 

What do you mean what other part is contradictory?? I just wrote a whole fucking essay explaining them lol. Schaefer, Yahoo, Arum and May are not in accordance. It's all here for you to read. Read it again.

You are admitting that they all "could be lying". Once again, it proves my point. This article is WORTHLESS. It proves nothing.

I agree that the first problem was the Drug Testing (after Pac was accused of PED use, out the blue) but this is why they are called NEGOTIATIONS bro. It's step by step. The money was the REAL problem why the fight never happened. Pac refused Drug Testing but eventually agreed. The next step was the Money and that's where it fell off. Arum is stating in this article that THEY AGREED to all the terms on the contract. So why wasn't the fight made?? It makes no sense. Of course the circumstances are different now. Pacquiao "lost" to Bradley and then got KO'd. That's irrelevant though. That had not happened yet. The point of this whole argument is that a 50/50 split was NEVER proposed by Mayweather and never agreed upon before Pac lost. I do remember all of the debates in the past but it's irrelevant to what I'm saying. That's what you're not understanding. We need to stick to the topic and leave opinions to the side and bring in FACTS.

Are you kidding me :rofl?? To soften the blow?? Awww Schaefer must be have a huge heart thinking about the public lol. That whole paragraph is based on pure SPECULATION. There is nothing there factual. That is just your opinion. If that's your opinion, then that's fine. But once again, it has nothing to do with proving that there was an agreement on a 50/50 split. You're clearly reaching to other realms and straying from the origin. All this is irrelevant bro. You thinking he has a reason to lie is not a FACT. It's just your opinion. An Opinion that quite frankly makes no sense to me. But that's you're opinion and that's fine. I'm looking for facts.

The Money issue was in the "1st round" it was just a long ass round lol. Now we're going by rounds?? There can't be a 2nd round unless the money was talked about. The reality is that the fight was never going to be made. But people are believing that the negotiations were REAL. Mayweather was never going to give him 50/50 and it's been proven with FACTS not opinions.

You're falling behind bro. You can't win an argument with opinions.


----------



## bjl12

MEXAMELAC said:


> Can you show me when May agreed to 50/50 split on the fight?
> 
> So what if Pac didn't agree to the testing at first? Did he agree to it after, Yes or No?


First off, calm your Pac dickriding ass down. I don't give a shit if you like him or love him or simply loathe Floyd. I personally could care less about either guy, but I happen to enjoy watching Floyd in the ring. Do not for one second mistake that as me revealing I am a fan of his. He's a fucking crybaby and a prima donna and an egotistical fuckwad. I can say just as much negative shit about Poochiao too.

I don't have any links, but the fight was seal, delivered (faxed), and signed by Floyd but not Manny. The hold-up during the FIRST negotiation was drug testing, not money splits. I could be wrong but I believe the first negotiation was 50-50, or approximately that.

Keep in mind that Floyd wasn't really a PPV star during the first negotiations with Manny. Floyd had broken the record WITH THE GOLDEN BOY and became a sensation afterward. His popularity was still relatively unknown so him agreeing to 50-50 with Manny wasn't unbelievable.

Pac and Floyd took turns "dodging" each other. If it wasn't drug tests it was fitted cap sizes changing, health concerns, cuts that take 9 months to heal, outdoor stadiums that needed to be built, and then eventually money splits. There's no right side in this fucking shithole. My initial post was in a thread about Manny Pacquiao being afraid of needles so I simply posted about that. That doesn't mean I think Manny is responsible for anything other than ruining the first negotiations. He is equally responsible with the other prima donna for the supposed "fight of the century" never happening.

The best news is that these crybabies are becoming less and less relevant. Nobody talks about them anymore and they are growing beyond mainstream spotlight and back into hardcore boxing discussions. It's great - they're losing popularity. Part of it is age but a lot of it is that people are tired of the same old shit.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

bjl12 said:


> First off, calm your Pac dickriding ass down. I don't give a shit if you like him or love him or simply loathe Floyd. I personally could care less about either guy, but I happen to enjoy watching Floyd in the ring. Do not for one second mistake that as me revealing I am a fan of his. He's a fucking crybaby and a prima donna and an egotistical fuckwad. I can say just as much negative shit about Poochiao too.
> 
> I don't have any links, but the fight was seal, delivered (faxed), and signed by Floyd but not Manny. The hold-up during the FIRST negotiation was drug testing, not money splits. I could be wrong but I believe the first negotiation was 50-50, or approximately that.
> 
> Keep in mind that Floyd wasn't really a PPV star during the first negotiations with Manny. Floyd had broken the record WITH THE GOLDEN BOY and became a sensation afterward. His popularity was still relatively unknown so him agreeing to 50-50 with Manny wasn't unbelievable.
> 
> Pac and Floyd took turns "dodging" each other. If it wasn't drug tests it was fitted cap sizes changing, health concerns, cuts that take 9 months to heal, outdoor stadiums that needed to be built, and then eventually money splits. There's no right side in this fucking shithole. My initial post was in a thread about Manny Pacquiao being afraid of needles so I simply posted about that. That doesn't mean I think Manny is responsible for anything other than ruining the first negotiations. He is equally responsible with the other prima donna for the supposed "fight of the century" never happening.
> 
> The best news is that these crybabies are becoming less and less relevant. Nobody talks about them anymore and they are growing beyond mainstream spotlight and back into hardcore boxing discussions. It's great - they're losing popularity. Part of it is age but a lot of it is that people are tired of the same old shit.


You're late to the party ******. You should have answered before. I'm already talking to Divi. I'm not even going to waste my time reading you BS, especially after coming at me on your rag. Next time you address me, control your emotions queer or don't even waste my time.


----------



## Divi253

MEXAMELAC said:


> You wrote a bunch of irrelevant shit here. A bunch of assumptions. "I believe he was laying the foundation" is an opinion not a fact. That's irrelevant to the point.
> 
> Schaefer did "Flat out" say it. What part of "IT NEVER HAPPENED" don't you understand? That's flat out! You can't win this argument. Even if you wanted to take it to [court], you would NEVER win. You're trying to take comments saying " I don't recall and It never happened" and persuade people into thinking it means "Yes the 50/50 split was offered" lol. That's not how it works bro. If Schaefer was standing trial and you asked him "Was a 50/50 split offered and agreed upon" and his answer is the same, you think you're going to win?? Nah bro. You aren't convincing me the Jury nor the Judge. Unless they are all Flomos. Not even Johnnie Cochran gets you this one. Which is why the whole article loses credibility and proves ZERO.
> 
> What do you mean what other part is contradictory?? I just wrote a whole fucking essay explaining them lol. Schaefer, Yahoo, Arum and May are not in accordance. It's all here for you to read. Read it again.
> 
> You are admitting that they all "could be lying". Once again, it proves my point. This article is WORTHLESS. It proves nothing.
> 
> I agree that the first problem was the Drug Testing (after Pac was accused of PED use, out the blue) but this is why they are called NEGOTIATIONS bro. It's step by step. The money was the REAL problem why the fight never happened. Pac refused Drug Testing but eventually agreed. The next step was the Money and that's where it fell off. Arum is stating in this article that THEY AGREED to all the terms on the contract. So why wasn't the fight made?? It makes no sense. Of course the circumstances are different now. Pacquiao "lost" to Bradley and then got KO'd. That's irrelevant though. That had not happened yet. The point of this whole argument is that a 50/50 split was NEVER proposed by Mayweather and never agreed upon before Pac lost. I do remember all of the debates in the past but it's irrelevant to what I'm saying. That's what you're not understanding. We need to stick to the topic and leave opinions to the side and bring in FACTS.
> 
> Are you kidding me :rofl?? To soften the blow?? Awww Schaefer must be have a huge heart thinking about the public lol. That whole paragraph is based on pure SPECULATION. There is nothing there factual. That is just your opinion. If that's your opinion, then that's fine. But once again, it has nothing to do with proving that there was an agreement on a 50/50 split. You're clearly reaching to other realms and straying from the origin. All this is irrelevant bro. You thinking he has a reason to lie is not a FACT. It's just your opinion. An Opinion that quite frankly makes no sense to me. But that's you're opinion and that's fine. I'm looking for facts.
> 
> The Money issue was in the "1st round" it was just a long ass round lol. Now we're going by rounds?? There can't be a 2nd round unless the money was talked about. The reality is that the fight was never going to be made. But people are believing that the negotiations were REAL. Mayweather was never going to give him 50/50 and it's been proven with FACTS not opinions.
> 
> You're falling behind bro. You can't win an argument with opinions.


This whole thing is based on assumptions, as we've never seen any contract sent or written up by either side. It's all one sides word against another, what facts do you think you have? The fact that Schaefer SAYS he didn't send one, or doesn't recall sending one, vs the fact that Yahoo and Arum SAY there was one?

Schaefer flat out said it, then again said he doesn't think.. You keep ignoring him saying he thinks because one time he said it didn't happen.. I'm taking into account all of what he said. I'm not taking what he said as fact that 50/50 happened, I'm taking his continual change in phrasing as evidence he's not being straight forward, while you're taking one statement out of a lot because it fits with what you're thinking.. It's one thing to say the article doesn't prove anything, it's different to say it means nothing but then try to take the one piece out of it you like and say it proves your point. :lol:

Yeah they are not in accordance, with what Schaefer says.. Arum and Yahoo are.. Schaefer says different.. Floyd's comment was made well after this, not sure why you keep acting like he said Pac won't get 50/50 from the beginning.. he didn't.

That is one point.. A completely different point than saying Schaefer once said in the article it didn't happen, although each other time he said he didn't think, so that means it didn't happen. :smile

Bring in what facts? Money was the real issue in the first negotiations according to who? You want to put a poll up and see what the vast majority thinks? I honestly don't know anyone who thinks it fell apart because of money...

Proven with what facts? :huh


----------



## Divi253

*Pacquiao vs Mayweather Original Purse Split*

I know this will be merged into the other thread but trying to get a feel for what everyone else thinks..

Debating with another poster on the initial split agreed to for Pac vs Mayweather.. I believe they agreed to a 50/50 split and the money issues came up years later.. He doesn't believe Mayweather ever agreed to a 50/50 split and money was always the issue..

Anyone care to chime in before the thread gets merged! Vote!


----------



## godsavethequeen

No PROOF now please STFU allready.


----------



## bballchump11

That poster is very ignorant or a liar.

December of 2009
http://www.badlefthook.com/2009/12/5/1186877/pacquiao-and-mayweather-agree-on



> The camps agreed to a 50-50 split of the money, which could be gargantuan. Many experts expect the fight to eclipse the all-time pay-per-view record for sales, which is the 2.44 million buys generated by Mayweather's 2007 victory against Oscar De La Hoya.


----------



## godsavethequeen

If you can not prove it or find proof, why bother starting another thread. Its all down to opinion.
I believe 50/50 would of been the offer at the time YES.
I believe that RBT was asked for and accepted by both sides, but a cutoff was asked for and refused. 
I dont see why that is such a big issue its not like this testing was being used by PBF before, he never asked JMM for it and he stepped up 2 divisions.

Bob Arum and PBF are the ones to blame for this fight not happening FACT


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> That poster is very ignorant or a liar.
> 
> December of 2009
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2009/12/5/1186877/pacquiao-and-mayweather-agree-on


Deary me BBall, there are numerous articles like that. The poster Divi is talking about wants PROOF that aint proof its opinion/hearsay. I think PBF would of offered Pac 50/50 anyway, he had been away was not P4P #1 and Pac was.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Divi253 said:


> This whole thing is based on assumptions, as we've never seen any contract sent or written up by either side. It's all one sides word against another, what facts do you think you have? The fact that Schaefer SAYS he didn't send one, or doesn't recall sending one, vs the fact that Yahoo and Arum SAY there was one?
> 
> Schaefer flat out said it, then again said he doesn't think.. You keep ignoring him saying he thinks because one time he said it didn't happen.. I'm taking into account all of what he said. I'm not taking what he said as fact that 50/50 happened, I'm taking his continual change in phrasing as evidence he's not being straight forward, while you're taking one statement out of a lot because it fits with what you're thinking.. It's one thing to say the article doesn't prove anything, it's different to say it means nothing but then try to take the one piece out of it you like and say it proves your point. :lol:
> 
> Yeah they are not in accordance, with what Schaefer says.. Arum and Yahoo are.. Schaefer says different.. Floyd's comment was made well after this, not sure why you keep acting like he said Pac won't get 50/50 from the beginning.. he didn't.
> 
> That is one point.. A completely different point than saying Schaefer once said in the article it didn't happen, although each other time he said he didn't think, so that means it didn't happen. :smile
> 
> Bring in what facts? Money was the real issue in the first negotiations according to who? You want to put a poll up and see what the vast majority thinks? I honestly don't know anyone who thinks it fell apart because of money...
> 
> Proven with what facts? :huh


Exactly. Which is why I asked for evidence but there is none. Arum says there was a contract "already" in place. There is never a mention that it was the same contract. Yaho never states that it's the one they have. Plus, like I said, if Arum is right and there was a contract, why wasn't the fight made? He claims they agreed to everything, so what happened? What contract is he talking about? Yahoo wasn't in the negotiations amigo. Scheafer was. You're giving Yahoo too much credit over a contract that you haven't even seen ha. The whole article is worthless.

He NEVER said "He doesn't think" lol! Where did he say this? Him saying I don't recall is basically saying "It didn't happen". You've never heard people say that? You need to read between the lines amigo. How can he not remember the terms of the Money on the biggest fight in modern history lol?? This dude makes a living doing contracts. Show me a quotes where he says " Yes I remember sending a contract" or " Yes I think I remember sending one". Then we'll talk. But that's not even close to what he said. It's clear as DAYLIGHT that he is much more certain it didn't happen. You're misinterpreting his quotes badly. To THIS DAY there is still no word. You don't think he had copies? Let me guess...there was only one and he lost it? LOL! I'm not trying to take pieces to my liking bro. I'm connecting them with evidence based on what Mayweather and his camp have said. That's a big difference. Mayweather himself is proving me right. And there's nothing against it. I asked you a bunch of question earlier and still no reply. Mayweather has said he would not give Pac 50/50 split and this was BEFORE he lost. Pac was still considered the best P4P fighter in the world and Mayweather kept retiring. 50/50 WAS FAIR. Present day is a different story but still no fight :lol:. Not that it matters anymore.

Prove to me where Arum and Yahoo are?? Yahoo said they have a document. Arum said there was a document already in place. 

According to Top Rank chairman Bob Arum, they already had a contract in place.
"We have a contract that they sent us and all the terms have been agreed to," Arum said. "All this that's been going on - 'Bob Arum doesn't want it,' and 'I'm entitled to this and that,' is all [expletive]. All [expletive]. This is their lawyer who prepared this, sent copies to everyone. &#8230; This isn't something I wrote and passed out. Their lawyer did this and sent it to us." 

Answer this though, If you're saying Arum is in accordance with Yahoo and it's the "truth". Why didn't the fight happen if Arum claims they agreed to all terms??

I said Money was always the REAL problem. But the first issue was the Drug Testing because they accused Pac of steroids. But that was cleared. The money issue was never resolved. That's my point.

A Poll is worthless because we can't guarantee that FLomos and Pactards wont get involved. And we also can't guarantee how well people have studied the issue. We would have to use NEUTRAL people and knowledgeable fans, not a bunch of morons. You don't need a poll to convince me bro. I'm giving you the chance but there's nothing homie. And It's not your fault. It's just about accepting the facts ha. It is what it is.


----------



## bballchump11

godsavethequeen said:


> Deary me BBall, there are numerous articles like that. The poster Divi is talking about wants PROOF that aint proof its opinion/hearsay. I think PBF would of offered Pac 50/50 anyway, he had been away was not P4P #1 and Pac was.


No it's fact that they agreed to 50/50. Mayweather initially wanted more money, but they eventually settled on 50/50. Then the blood testing was the issue after that


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> No it's fact that they agreed to 50/50. Mayweather initially wanted more money, but they eventually settled on 50/50. Then the blood testing was the issue after that


Not FACT who has the contract? Yahoo sport? So why are they not producing it?
Why does Schafer not recall even sending it? 
Etc Etc Etc
You have NO proof its just yours or someone elses opinion.

I believe it would be 50/50 but I have no proof EITHER


----------



## MEXAMELAC

godsavethequeen said:


> Deary me BBall, there are numerous articles like that. The poster Divi is talking about wants PROOF that aint proof its opinion/hearsay. I think PBF would of offered Pac 50/50 anyway, he had been away was not P4P #1 and Pac was.


Check this piece on that article...

Every time I say it, I feel like I should knock on wood, but this fight is a go for March 13. Make no mistake about it, this is going to happen in just a few months.Dan Rafael says that the two sides agreed to a 50-50 split, among other things. Here's the rundown:

He was RIGHT. It sure did happen :lol:

This is why a Poll is worthless. And Yes, there's a ton of articles like this. Only newbies don't know how these things work.


----------



## godsavethequeen

MEXAMELAC said:


> Check this piece on that article...
> 
> Every time I say it, I feel like I should knock on wood, but this fight is a go for March 13. Make no mistake about it, this is going to happen in just a few months.Dan Rafael says that the two sides agreed to a 50-50 split, among other things. Here's the rundown:
> 
> He was RIGHT. It sure did happen :lol:
> 
> This is why a Poll is worthless. And Yes, there's a ton of articles like this. Only newbies don't know how these things work.


What is your point? And who are you refering to as a newbie?


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

@*Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )* I want to see a battle.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Divi, seriously let's just drop it. This thread is embarrassing. It was only looking for a simple answer. This wasn't meant for the whole forum to get involved with some sht that's been talked about for years. If dropping this issue takes me taking an L, then so be it. You're right and I'm wrong. Whatever. Just drop it.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

godsavethequeen said:


> What is your point? And who are you refering to as a newbie?


My point is that the article was also worthless since it said that the fight "was a go". And the newbies are people who don't realize that there's a ton of articles like this, just like you stated.


----------



## godsavethequeen

MEXAMELAC said:


> My point is that the article was also worthless since it said that the fight "was a go". And the newbies are people who don't realize that there's a ton of articles like this, just like you stated.


I think it has nothing to do with being a newbie. A lot of Pacquiao fans back then were obnoxious hence the term Pactard. But the Floyd fans ( flomos ) are no better. And this is the only reason they do battle over the ifs and ands.
As a Pacquiao fan myself it irritates me to hell, but I do understand WHY they are like it. But now most of the Pactard idiots are NO MORE I feel there is a lack of respect for the ones still here.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

godsavethequeen said:


> I think it has nothing to do with being a newbie. A lot of Pacquiao fans back then were obnoxious hence the term Pactard. But the Floyd fans ( flomos ) are no better. And this is the only reason they do battle over the ifs and ands.
> As a Pacquiao fan myself it irritates me to hell, but I do understand WHY they are like it. But now most of the Pactard idiots are NO MORE I feel there is a lack of respect for the ones still here.


I was just referring to people who choose articles and believe everything they read. They can't tell what's legit and what's not. Which is why I mentioned in my argument that opinions are only that. It's obvious that there's no proof but people want to make opinions as facts. I should have just ignored it but got caught up in the convo. It's true what you say though. Due to the Pactards and FLomos, you can't even make an argument or people will assume you're one or the other.


----------



## Divi253

MEXAMELAC said:


> Exactly. Which is why I asked for evidence but there is none. Arum says there was a contract "already" in place. There is never a mention that it was the same contract. Yaho never states that it's the one they have. Plus, like I said, if Arum is right and there was a contract, why wasn't the fight made? He claims they agreed to everything, so what happened? What contract is he talking about? Yahoo wasn't in the negotiations amigo. Scheafer was. You're giving Yahoo too much credit over a contract that you haven't even seen ha. The whole article is worthless.
> 
> He NEVER said "He doesn't think" lol! Where did he say this? Him saying I don't recall is basically saying "It didn't happen". You've never heard people say that? You need to read between the lines amigo. How can he not remember the terms of the Money on the biggest fight in modern history lol?? This dude makes a living doing contracts. Show me a quotes where he says " Yes I remember sending a contract" or " Yes I think I remember sending one". Then we'll talk. But that's not even close to what he said. It's clear as DAYLIGHT that he is much more certain it didn't happen. You're misinterpreting his quotes badly. To THIS DAY there is still no word. You don't think he had copies? Let me guess...there was only one and he lost it? LOL! I'm not trying to take pieces to my liking bro. I'm connecting them with evidence based on what Mayweather and his camp have said. That's a big difference. Mayweather himself is proving me right. And there's nothing against it. I asked you a bunch of question earlier and still no reply. Mayweather has said he would not give Pac 50/50 split and this was BEFORE he lost. Pac was still considered the best P4P fighter in the world and Mayweather kept retiring. 50/50 WAS FAIR. Present day is a different story but still no fight :lol:. Not that it matters anymore.
> 
> Prove to me where Arum and Yahoo are?? Yahoo said they have a document. Arum said there was a document already in place.
> 
> According to Top Rank chairman Bob Arum, they already had a contract in place.
> "We have a contract that they sent us and all the terms have been agreed to," Arum said. "All this that's been going on - 'Bob Arum doesn't want it,' and 'I'm entitled to this and that,' is all [expletive]. All [expletive]. This is their lawyer who prepared this, sent copies to everyone. &#8230; This isn't something I wrote and passed out. Their lawyer did this and sent it to us."
> 
> Answer this though, If you're saying Arum is in accordance with Yahoo and it's the "truth". Why didn't the fight happen if Arum claims they agreed to all terms??
> 
> I said Money was always the REAL problem. But the first issue was the Drug Testing because they accused Pac of steroids. But that was cleared. The money issue was never resolved. That's my point.
> 
> A Poll is worthless because we can't guarantee that FLomos and Pactards wont get involved. And we also can't guarantee how well people have studied the issue. We would have to use NEUTRAL people and knowledgeable fans, not a bunch of morons. You don't need a poll to convince me bro. I'm giving you the chance but there's nothing homie. And It's not your fault. It's just about accepting the facts ha. It is what it is.


Fight wasn't made because they asked for a cutoff on testing..

He said he doesn't think in the same paragraph he said it didn't happen.. Like a couple of sentences after... No, saying you don't recall is saying you don't remember.. You keep bringing up Mayweather's quote although we both know the quote is from far after what we're talking about, which is when they first started negotiations. Mayweather's comment was at least a year later if not years later. What questions didn't I answer? 50/50 was fair, which is why it was what the split was going to be. You said you have facts, I'm asking for the facts.. I already said this is all based on what people said, which isn't a fact.

Answered that above, and a few posts earlier.

Money was the issue years later after Pac finally agreed. Nobody said it was an issue at the beginning, which is the point I'm trying to make.

The poll wasn't to be used in this discussion, poll was for my own curiosity. I'm still not seeing any facts, just opinion based on what we're presented with..

Seems as though we're going back and forth making the same exact points each post we put.. Might want to just agree to disagree!


----------



## Divi253

bballchump11 said:


> That poster is very ignorant or a liar.
> 
> December of 2009
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2009/12/5/1186877/pacquiao-and-mayweather-agree-on


That's what I thought I've read, from them and other sources.


----------



## Divi253

godsavethequeen said:


> If you can not prove it or find proof, why bother starting another thread. Its all down to opinion.
> I believe 50/50 would of been the offer at the time YES.
> I believe that RBT was asked for and accepted by both sides, but a cutoff was asked for and refused.
> I dont see why that is such a big issue its not like this testing was being used by PBF before, he never asked JMM for it and he stepped up 2 divisions.
> 
> Bob Arum and PBF are the ones to blame for this fight not happening FACT


This thread isn't to debate with him, I'm trying to see who else believes they had an issue with the split from the get go.. I don't recall anyone thinking that when it was actually happening years ago.

Not a big issue, and the point definitely isn't to say Floyd or Pac or whoever is to blame for the fight not happening.. It's simply curiosity at this point. Fact is they all are to blame, not select people involved.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Divi253 said:


> Fight wasn't made because they asked for a cutoff on testing..
> 
> He said he doesn't think in the same paragraph he said it didn't happen.. Like a couple of sentences after... No, saying you don't recall is saying you don't remember.. You keep bringing up Mayweather's quote although we both know the quote is from far after what we're talking about, which is when they first started negotiations. Mayweather's comment was at least a year later if not years later. What questions didn't I answer? 50/50 was fair, which is why it was what the split was going to be. You said you have facts, I'm asking for the facts.. I already said this is all based on what people said, which isn't a fact.
> 
> Answered that above, and a few posts earlier.
> 
> Money was the issue years later after Pac finally agreed. Nobody said it was an issue at the beginning, which is the point I'm trying to make.
> 
> The poll wasn't to be used in this discussion, poll was for my own curiosity. I'm still not seeing any facts, just opinion based on what we're presented with..
> 
> Seems as though we're going back and forth making the same exact points each post we put.. Might want to just agree to disagree!


 Everybody will believe what they want to believe I guess. Until I see legitimate evidence against the things I've said, I'ts going to be hard for me to change my stance. I welcome anyone to present them. It's been years and still haven't seen it.


----------



## Divi253

MEXAMELAC said:


> Divi, seriously let's just drop it. This thread is embarrassing. It was only looking for a simple answer. This wasn't meant for the whole forum to get involved with some sht that's been talked about for years. If dropping this issue takes me taking an L, then so be it. You're right and I'm wrong. Whatever. Just drop it.


This thread wasn't made for the purpose of 'you're right or I'm right'. I honestly don't recall a single person believing the purse split was an issue the first time around. You're the first I've seen with that opinion, and I genuinely am curious who else believes the split was an issue and it wasn't an agreed 50/50. Nobody is taking an L, it's a discussion. A discussion with no real proof, only opinions. Just trying to see how many feel a certain way. :good


----------



## Divi253

MEXAMELAC said:


> Everybody will believe what they want to believe I guess. Until I see legitimate evidence against the things I've said, I'ts going to be hard for me to change my stance. I welcome anyone to present them. It's been years and still haven't seen it.


Thing is there's no proof either way, as none of us have a contract.. What we have is multiple sites and sources saying 50/50 was agreed to and Schaefer saying that didn't happen. We also have Floyd year/s later saying Pac won't get a 50/50.

I don't understand why Pac's team would be okay with taking less than 50% initial negotiations, then later on after he knows Floyd has brought in more PPV buys and revenue than him say 50/50 or no fight. That simply doesn't make logical sense.. It makes sense for Floyd to look at the numbers years later and say he's changed his stance from 50/50 to 60/40 seeing as he's brought in more PPV buys and revenue though. But whatever, like I said agree to disagree.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Divi253 said:


> This thread wasn't made for the purpose of 'you're right or I'm right'. I honestly don't recall a single person believing the purse split was an issue the first time around. You're the first I've seen with that opinion, and I genuinely am curious who else believes the split was an issue and it wasn't an agreed 50/50. Nobody is taking an L, it's a discussion. A discussion with no real proof, only opinions. Just trying to see how many feel a certain way. :good


I explained the purse problem brah. It's not whether it was the issue the first time around. We agreed that the steroid accusations started it all. My point about the purse was that it ULTIMATELY became the real issue. Doesn't matter whether it was f1st, 2nd or 3rd. It was going to become a problem regardless. Everything could have been agreed upon but at the end of the day, the MONEY was going to prevent this from happening. To this day, the fight hasn't happened and now the money terms have changed because Pac has lost. If it hasn't happened now, what makes you think it was going to happen then?? Doubt it would.


----------



## Divi253

MEXAMELAC said:


> I explained the purse problem brah. It's not whether it was the issue the first time around. We agreed that the steroid accusations started it all. My point about the purse was that it ULTIMATELY became the real issue. Doesn't matter whether it was f1st, 2nd or 3rd. It was going to become a problem regardless. Everything could have been agreed upon but at the end of the day, the MONEY was going to prevent this from happening. To this day, the fight hasn't happened and now the money terms have changed because Pac has lost. If it hasn't happened now, what makes you think it was going to happen then?? Doubt it would.


So you believe if Pac agreed to the testing from the get go, the purse split would have been an issue, although both sides said everything else had been worked out? And multiple sources said 50/50 was agreed to? Ok.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Divi253 said:


> Thing is there's no proof either way, as none of us have a contract.. What we have is multiple sites and sources saying 50/50 was agreed to and Schaefer saying that didn't happen. We also have Floyd year/s later saying Pac won't get a 50/50.
> 
> I don't understand why Pac's team would be okay with taking less than 50% initial negotiations, then later on after he knows Floyd has brought in more PPV buys and revenue than him say 50/50 or no fight. That simply doesn't make logical sense.. It makes sense for Floyd to look at the numbers years later and say he's changed his stance from 50/50 to 60/40 seeing as he's brought in more PPV buys and revenue though. But whatever, like I said agree to disagree.


It's a complicated situation. I also have opinion but I can't prove them as fact. I only go based on what Mayweather has said and his contradictions.

I don't know what you're talking about in your 2nd paragraph. What do you mean Pac was ok with less than 50% initially? From what I know, Pac's team always wanted 50/50. And most people thought it was FAIR. It believe it was fair.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Divi253 said:


> So you believe if Pac agreed to the testing from the get go, the purse split would have been an issue, although both sides said everything else had been worked out? And multiple sources said 50/50 was agreed to? Ok.


Let's continue this in the other thread. Just so I can be more clear.


----------



## allenko1

nice try in fairness to the OP. Unfortunately, this is what happens when you bring up anything Floyd and Manny related. Pure foolishness...


----------



## godsavethequeen

Divi253 said:


> This thread isn't to debate with him, I'm trying to see who else believes they had an issue with the split from the get go.. I don't recall anyone thinking that when it was actually happening years ago.
> 
> Not a big issue, and the point definitely isn't to say Floyd or Pac or whoever is to blame for the fight not happening.. It's simply curiosity at this point. Fact is they all are to blame, not select people involved.


Look at least be honest. You started this thread immediately after having a similar discussion in the other thread that got merged.
You use the term curiosity!! WTF man sounds like a fence sitters position lmao. Its clear for all to see where you sit.
I said I believe that it would of been a 50/50 split but there is NO evidence only hearsay END THREAD


----------



## Divi253

MEXAMELAC said:


> It's a complicated situation. I also have opinion but I can't prove them as fact. I only go based on what Mayweather has said and his contradictions.
> 
> I don't know what you're talking about in your 2nd paragraph. What do you mean Pac was ok with less than 50% initially? From what I know, Pac's team always wanted 50/50. And most people thought it was FAIR. It believe it was fair.


Do you believe there were no talks at all about purse? I guess what I'm saying is if Floyd's team never offered Pac 50/50, he had to offer Pac less than 50%... And if Pac's team said they agreed to everything, that would mean they agreed to less than 50/50 initially, right? Unless there were absolutely no talks at all about purse, which would be odd since there's multiple sources saying they had agreed to 50/50.


----------



## Divi253

godsavethequeen said:


> Look at least be honest. You started this thread immediately after having a similar discussion in the other thread that got merged.
> You use the term curiosity!! WTF man sounds like a fence sitters position lmao. Its clear for all to see where you sit.
> I said I believe that it would of been a 50/50 split but there is NO evidence only hearsay END THREAD


I've said where I sit.. I'm curious to see who else believes the initial split for them was anything but 50/50, as I didn't think anyone had that opinion. I'm not asking for evidence, just trying to get a feel for who believes what. And if others believe it was something other than 50/50, I'll try to see what they've based the opinion on. Not everything has to be about somebody being wrong.. Sometimes people like to hear others opinions on matters and the why behind it.

You believe they agreed to 50/50. Ok.


----------



## godsavethequeen

Divi253 said:


> I've said where I sit.. I'm curious to see who else believes the initial split for them was anything but 50/50, as I didn't think anyone had that opinion. I'm not asking for evidence, just trying to get a feel for who believes what. And if others believe it was something other than 50/50, I'll try to see what they've based the opinion on. Not everything has to be about somebody being wrong.. Sometimes people like to hear others opinions on matters and the why behind it.
> 
> You believe they agreed to 50/50. Ok.


Dude really stop reaching. Its floyd fan vs Pac fan you will get nothing but opinion and that is either Yes or No not to difficult to fall on either side. 
But please carry on if you have to


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Divi253 said:


> Do you believe there were no talks at all about purse? I guess what I'm saying is if Floyd's team never offered Pac 50/50, he had to offer Pac less than 50%... And if Pac's team said they agreed to everything, that would mean they agreed to less than 50/50 initially, right? Unless there were absolutely no talks at all about purse, which would be odd since there's multiple sources saying they had agreed to 50/50.


The first thing we need to clear up is that I don't believe everything "sources" say. I've been watching sports for a long time and learned that most sources are WRONG. Not just that but things also change. For example, the source BBall posted in the POLL Thread stated that the fight was a done deal. Was it true? Nope. It also stated that they agreed to 50/50 purse. But as we just discussed there is NO proof at all that it was true. What people need to understand is that not everyone is involved in the negotiations. They don't invite the world to the table to see what's being discussed. Therefore common sense tells me that the info will not always be 100% correct. Not saying it will always be false. Just saying most of the time it's not true. Which is why I rather choose what I think has more legitimacy. This is why I tell you I go based mostly on what comes out of Mayweather's mouth. Or at least someone who is closer to the parties.

I believe everything was discussed in the 1st negotiations but the main problem AT FIRST was the hold up with the Drug Testing. The fact that May's camp accused Pac of steroid use, IMO killed the fight from going into healthy negotiations. It was the start of the downfall. After that, it was like a domino effect and when the money issue became the focus, things ended up dying for good. Imo, BOTH parties were to blame but I always felt May took most of the blame because of the accusations which was the genesis of the downfall.


----------



## Divi253

godsavethequeen said:


> Dude really stop reaching. Its floyd fan vs Pac fan you will get nothing but opinion and that is either Yes or No not to difficult to fall on either side.
> But please carry on if you have to


Thread is up, people can choose to vote or not.. Not sure why it would be floyd fan vs pac fan, being a fan of the fighter has nothing to do with what your understanding of how the original purse split went is. Only reason the thread keeps getting bumped is you all posting in it. :good


----------



## Divi253

MEXAMELAC said:


> The first thing we need to clear up is that I don't believe everything "sources" say. I've been watching sports for a long time and learned that most sources are WRONG. Not just that but things also change. For example, the source BBall posted in the POLL Thread stated that the fight was a done deal. Was it true? Nope. It also stated that they agreed to 50/50 purse. But as we just discussed there is NO proof at all that it was true. What people need to understand is that not everyone is involved in the negotiations. They don't invite the world to the table to see what's being discussed. Therefore common sense tells me that the info will not always be 100% correct. Not saying it will always be false. Just saying most of the time it's not true. Which is why I rather choose what I think has more legitimacy. This is why I tell you I go based mostly on what comes out of Mayweather's mouth. Or at least someone who is closer to the parties.
> 
> I believe everything was discussed in the 1st negotiations but the main problem AT FIRST was the hold up with the Drug Testing. The fact that May's camp accused Pac of steroid use, IMO killed the fight from going into healthy negotiations. It was the start of the downfall. After that, it was like a domino effect and when the money issue became the focus, things ended up dying for good. Imo, BOTH parties were to blame but I always felt May took most of the blame because of the accusations which was the genesis of the downfall.


Ok so you don't believe they agreed on any split before the testing was resolved then? Ok, I guess I just don't agree then. I don't think these 'sources' would just make up purse splits.


----------



## elterrible

bballchump11 said:


> No it's fact that they agreed to 50/50. _*Mayweather initially wanted more money*_, but they_* eventually settled *_on 50/50. Then the blood testing was the issue after that


prove it


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Divi253 said:


> Ok so you don't believe they agreed on any split before the testing was resolved then? Ok, I guess I just don't agree then. I don't think these 'sources' would just make up purse splits.


No they did not. If they had agreed they would have fought by now.

Well I just proved how they were wrong. You saw the article right? Was is right or wrong??


----------



## Divi253

MEXAMELAC said:


> No they did not. If they had agreed they would have fought by now.
> 
> Well I just proved how they were wrong. You saw the article right? Was is right or wrong??


What proof? Huh?


----------



## godsavethequeen

Divi253 said:


> Thread is up, people can choose to vote or not.. Not sure why it would be floyd fan vs pac fan, being a fan of the fighter has nothing to do with what your understanding of how the original purse split went is. Only reason the thread keeps getting bumped is you all posting in it. :good


Look if you can not see what is in front of yourself you need to give up posting about shit like this. You are only here for a reaction its plain to see.

Purse split 50/50 or not THATS all waste of a thread in that case.

As for me posting in it, WTF has that got to do with anything. I am not here bashing him or him just telling you, there is only 2 answers to your thread. So its pointless


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Divi253 said:


> What proof? Huh?


The article bro lol! The article said the fight was a DONE DEAL and that there was a 50/50 split. But Was the fight a done deal? NO. Based on what we talked about here with the Yahoo and Schaefer article, is there proof of the 50/50?? Nope! This is what I mean that the "sources" are not always right.


----------



## Mexi-Box

I thought this Flomo/Pactard shit was locked up in tartarus aka "The definitive Floyd Mayweather vs Manny Pacquiao thread!"

Seriously, no forum can resist going full retard when it comes to that shit. 

Hell, it's even getting to the point that talking about Marquez/Manny also makes everyone go full retard.


----------



## Divi253

godsavethequeen said:


> Look if you can not see what is in front of yourself you need to give up posting about shit like this. You are only here for a reaction its plain to see.
> 
> Purse split 50/50 or not THATS all waste of a thread in that case.
> 
> As for me posting in it, WTF has that got to do with anything. I am not here bashing him or him just telling you, there is only 2 answers to your thread. So its pointless


If it's a waste of a thread stop posting in it. It will be merged, but being its own thread it might get more votes before being merged than not. I do not care why you think I made the thread, I told you why and that's why. :rolleyes


----------



## Divi253

MEXAMELAC said:


> The article bro lol! The article said the fight was a DONE DEAL and that there was a 50/50 split. But Was the fight a done deal? NO. Based on what we talked about here with the Yahoo and Schaefer article, is there proof of the 50/50?? Nope! This is what I mean that the "sources" are not always right.


I agree sources aren't always right. I do believe there was a purse split agreed to though.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Divi253 said:


> I agree sources aren't always right. I do believe there was a purse split agreed to though.


Well, everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## bballchump11

godsavethequeen said:


> Not FACT who has the contract? Yahoo sport? So why are they not producing it?
> Why does Schafer not recall even sending it?
> Etc Etc Etc
> You have NO proof its just yours or someone elses opinion.
> 
> I believe it would be 50/50 but I have no proof EITHER


so what are we just going to ignore everything and change history?

This isn't my opinion. My opinion is that Pacquiao's side was to blame for the first negotiations falling apart. The facts are that multiple media personnel including Kevin Iole and Dan Rafeal reported that both camps agreed to a 50/50 split. That's not an opinion. The camps were initially fighting over many things and the money split was one of them. They agreed to it, and then the drug testing became an issue. Not once did Arum and Pacquiao complain about the purse again during those first negations.

I didn't give my opinion on any of that. I stated facts.



elterrible said:


> prove it


prove Hopkins signed to fight Kovalev. Do you have a contract?


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> so what are we just going to ignore everything and change history?
> 
> This isn't my opinion. My opinion is that Pacquiao's side was to blame for the first negotiations falling apart. The facts are that multiple media personnel including Kevin Iole and Dan Rafeal reported that both camps agreed to a 50/50 split. That's not an opinion. The camps were initially fighting over many things and the money split was one of them. They agreed to it, and then the drug testing became an issue. Not once did Arum and Pacquiao complain about the purse again during those first negations.
> 
> I didn't give my opinion on any of that. I stated facts.
> 
> prove Hopkins signed to fight Kovalev. Do you have a contract?


I like you BBall, but you are a full blown flomo. None of what you said is factual.
Here is a FACT If you believe what any sports writer writes about something that has no physical eveidence, it is speculation and opinion. 
Let me give you an example.. Last year Luis Suarez was on his way out of Liverpool FC to Real Madrid after his incident with a Chelsea player even including his transfer fee according to MANY football writers in MANY newspapers. Guess what it never happened. 
The exact same thing applies here with the contract YOU have no PROOF, but because you are on one side of the fence you side with that side.

You will see I state on numerous occasions I believe that it would of been a 50/50 purse due to Floyds inactivity and him not being the P4P #1 . 
Drug testing had not been used by Floyd prior to his request,so why should the P4P #1 accept it, he had a bad experience ( even if in your mind it had no effect on him ) with blood withdawal close to a fight before FACT. So yes he was hesitant to accept it, and Floyd would not accept the counter offer FACT. 
Dont get on your high horse trying to cover the stink with your flomo air freshener Shit is Shit no matter what.

You have NO facts so FACT off lol


----------



## Trash Bags

bballchump11 said:


> so what are we just going to ignore everything and change history?
> 
> This isn't my opinion. *My opinion is that Pacquiao's side was to blame for the first negotiations falling apart.* The facts are that multiple media personnel including Kevin Iole and Dan Rafeal reported that both camps agreed to a 50/50 split. That's not an opinion. The camps were initially fighting over many things and the money split was one of them. They agreed to it, and then the drug testing became an issue. Not once did Arum and Pacquiao complain about the purse again during those first negations.
> 
> I didn't give my opinion on any of that. I stated facts.
> 
> prove Hopkins signed to fight Kovalev. Do you have a contract?


There's a video of Roach saying it was their fault the fight didn't happen the first time around.





. @2:49


----------



## Jim

Fight won't ever happen


----------



## bjl12

@MEXAMELAC is a lame pactard. This thread is feeding the troll. The split was even at the beginning and the Roach camp were yellow vaginas (I still think they are). Then Manny and Floyd took turns playing patsie with excuses. It was cute but pointless. No fight. Time to retire for both of em cause I sure as fuck won't order either of their remaining fights since they're likely to suck.

I would definitely order Canelo/Pacman though to see Pac get iced...AGAIN. I would also order Floyd/GGG to see Floyd cry...AGAIN. Neither of these will happen anyhow


----------



## MEXAMELAC

bjl12 said:


> @MEXAMELAC is a lame pactard. This thread is feeding the troll. The split was even at the beginning and the Roach camp were yellow vaginas (I still think they are). Then Manny and Floyd took turns playing patsie with excuses. It was cute but pointless. No fight. Time to retire for both of em cause I sure as fuck won't order either of their remaining fights since they're likely to suck.
> 
> I would definitely order Canelo/Pacman though to see Pac get iced...AGAIN. I would also order Floyd/GGG to see Floyd cry...AGAIN. Neither of these will happen anyhow


Look at this queer :lol:. He still can't get over this issue ha. I'm still waiting for the proof btch. If you don't have it then stfu!


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Trash Bags said:


> There's a video of Roach saying it was their fault the fight didn't happen the first time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . @2:49


Where does he talk about the 50/50 split?? By the way, I've seen this video before. He clearly says BOTH sides were at fault.


----------



## Trash Bags

MEXAMELAC said:


> Where does he talk about the 50/50 split?? By the way, I've seen this video before. He clearly says BOTH sides were at fault.


he says it was their fault the fight didnt happen after the first round of negotiations. he doesnt say it explicitly, but if the purse split had been an issue, he probably would have said so. i'm sure you agree. you must remember that this is when manny pacquiao was destroying dudes. anything less than 50/50 would have been uncivilized. that's why floyd's a certified badass. the record reflects this.


----------



## bballchump11

godsavethequeen said:


> I like you BBall, but you are a full blown flomo. None of what you said is factual.
> Here is a FACT If you believe what any sports writer writes about something that has no physical eveidence, it is speculation and opinion.
> Let me give you an example.. Last year Luis Suarez was on his way out of Liverpool FC to Real Madrid after his incident with a Chelsea player even including his transfer fee according to MANY football writers in MANY newspapers. Guess what it never happened.
> The exact same thing applies here with the contract YOU have no PROOF, but because you are on one side of the fence you side with that side.
> 
> You will see I state on numerous occasions I believe that it would of been a 50/50 purse due to Floyds inactivity and him not being the P4P #1 .
> Drug testing had not been used by Floyd prior to his request,so why should the P4P #1 accept it, he had a bad experience ( even if in your mind it had no effect on him ) with blood withdawal close to a fight before FACT. So yes he was hesitant to accept it, and Floyd would not accept the counter offer FACT.
> Dont get on your high horse trying to cover the stink with your flomo air freshener Shit is Shit no matter what.
> 
> You have NO facts so FACT off lol


:lol: ok whatever. And in my opinion, I believe Pacquiao is the one who wanted a 70/30 split in his favor. He never agreed to 50/50 because Pacquiao wanted the lion's share


----------



## bballchump11

Trash Bags said:


> There's a video of Roach saying it was their fault the fight didn't happen the first time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . @2:49


oh yeah good point. So in my opinion and in Roach's OPINION, we believe Pacquiao's team were to blame for the first negotiations falling apart.

Factually, Kevin Iole and Dan Rafeal reported that both camps had agreed to a 50/50 split.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Trash Bags said:


> he says it was their fault the fight didnt happen after the first round of negotiations. he doesnt say it explicitly, but if the purse split had been an issue, he probably would have said so. i'm sure you agree. you must remember that this is when manny pacquiao was destroying dudes. anything less than 50/50 would have been uncivilized. that's why floyd's a certified badass. the record reflects this.


He doesn't say it explicitly?? He doesn't say it AT ALL.

Anyway, I guess what I was trying to say is that this video tells us nothing we didn't already know. We've known for YEARS that Pacquiao didn't agree to the drug testing in the beginning. It's not about me agreeing or disagreeing bro. It's the fact that I DON"T KNOW. Based on the things I've seen, it makes it really hard for me to believe that there was an agreement to a purse. I don't think it even got to that point on a serious level because the Drug Testing was the first block. Remember that the first thing that happened was May's camp accusing Pac of steroids. That's where everything started. So I've never heard of anyone claiming that a 50/50 split was in place from the start nor have I seen the evidence of that. Even Schaefer denies it. So it's not about me disagreeing with anyone. My point is that nobody knows and I'm not leaning towards your side because May has never said it himself either. Actually May has stated the opposite.


----------



## Trash Bags

MEXAMELAC said:


> He doesn't say it explicitly?? He doesn't say it AT ALL.
> 
> Anyway, I guess what I was trying to say is that this video tells us nothing we didn't already know. We've known for YEARS that Pacquiao didn't agree to the drug testing in the beginning. It's not about me agreeing or disagreeing bro. It's the fact that I DON"T KNOW. Based on the things I've seen, it makes it really hard for me to believe that there was an agreement to a purse. I don't think it even got to that point on a serious level because the Drug Testing was the first block. Remember that the first thing that happened was May's camp accusing Pac of steroids. That's where everything started. So I've never heard of anyone claiming that a 50/50 split was in place from the start nor have I seen the evidence of that. Even Schaefer denies it. So it's not about me disagreeing with anyone. My point is that nobody knows and I'm not leaning towards your side because May has never said it himself either. Actually May has stated the opposite.


if the purse split had been an issue, roach and them would have talked about it. that's obvious. as a matter of fact, that's what he'd be saying in the interview. it's not in his interest to accept responsibility for the fight not being made. why is that so hard for you to accept? just think about it for a moment.


----------



## bballchump11

MEXAMELAC said:


> He doesn't say it explicitly?? He doesn't say it AT ALL.
> 
> Anyway, I guess what I was trying to say is that this video tells us nothing we didn't already know. We've known for YEARS that Pacquiao didn't agree to the drug testing in the beginning. It's not about me agreeing or disagreeing bro. It's the fact that I DON"T KNOW. Based on the things I've seen, it makes it really hard for me to believe that there was an agreement to a purse. I don't think it even got to that point on a serious level because the Drug Testing was the first block. Remember that the first thing that happened was May's camp accusing Pac of steroids. That's where everything started. So I've never heard of anyone claiming that a 50/50 split was in place from the start nor have I seen the evidence of that. Even Schaefer denies it. So it's not about me disagreeing with anyone. My point is that nobody knows and I'm not leaning towards your side because May has never said it himself either. Actually May has stated the opposite.


you don't remember things very well back then do you?

http://www.fighthype.com/pages/mayweather-pacquiao-negotiations-timeline-1.html

Drug testing wasn't the first block. The date, the gloves, the weight, the venue, the purse were all big issues, actually huge issues that took place before drug testing.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Trash Bags said:


> if the purse split had been an issue, roach and them would have talked about it. that's obvious. as a matter of fact, that's what he'd be saying in the interview. it's not in his interest to accept responsibility for the fight not being made. why is that so hard for you to accept? just think about it for a moment.


How is that obvious?? Because that's what you believe? Ok, let's say there was a 50/50 split...why didn't the fight happen after they all agreed on the terms? If it was 50/50, why does Mayweather say the opposite?


----------



## MEXAMELAC

bballchump11 said:


> you don't remember things very well back then do you?
> 
> http://www.fighthype.com/pages/mayweather-pacquiao-negotiations-timeline-1.html
> 
> Drug testing wasn't the first block. The date, the gloves, the weight, the venue, the purse were all big issues, actually huge issues that took place before drug testing.


BBall you're a cool cat bro. I know you since ESB but I know where you stand as a FLoyd fan. I can't take a person serious who holds bias the way you do towards Mayweather. So even If I have a rebuttal, it will lead to nothing. It will only be a pointless conversation. Plus, you seem to be a guy who believes everything they read. The Article you posted yesterday on Dan Rafael also said that the fight was a "DONE DEAL". Was that true??? NO.

By the way, FIGHTHYPE is a well known FLomo site. Those guys are extremely biased.


----------



## Trash Bags

MEXAMELAC said:


> How is that obvious?? Because that's what you believe? Ok, let's say there was a 50/50 split...why didn't the fight happen after they all agreed on the terms? If it was 50/50, why does Mayweather say the opposite?


it's obvious because he definitely doesnt want to be responsible for the biggest fight in the history of the sport not being made. in that video, he says that is was their fault. roach's words, not mine. he's takin the blame. dont you think he would rather say that there were other issues besides the drug testing? it's pretty fuckin obvious, man. according to all sources, the only obstacle was the drug testing. pacquaio was juiced out of his mind and didnt want to get caught. that's what really happened. what? u think it's a coincidence he suddenly lost about 30% of his power after he started testing? manny pacquiao was cheating and most of his wins above 130 should have an asterisk next to them. i hope marquez was on peds when he knocked that boy out. for your viewing entertainment...


----------



## Trash Bags

MEXAMELAC said:


> BBall you're a cool cat bro. I know you since ESB but I know were you stand as a FLoyd fan. I can't take a person serious who holds bias the way you do towards Mayweather. So even If I have a rebuttal, it will lead to nothing. It will only be a pointless conversation. Plus, you seem to be a guy who believes everything they read. The Article you posted yesterday on Dan Rafael also said that the fight was a "DONE DEAL". Was that true??? NO.
> 
> By the way, FIGHTHYPE is a well known FLomo site. Those guys are extremely biased.


i think your bias is blurring your vision, bro. by all accounts, the only hinderance was the drug testing, and u seem to have a hard time accepting that. why? everyone says that they had agreed on a purse split. who cares what it was? the only issue was the drug testing.


----------



## bballchump11

MEXAMELAC said:


> BBall you're a cool cat bro. I know you since ESB but I know were you stand as a FLoyd fan. I can't take a person serious who holds bias the way you do towards Mayweather. So even If I have a rebuttal, it will lead to nothing. It will only be a pointless conversation. Plus, you seem to be a guy who believes everything they read. The Article you posted yesterday on Dan Rafael also said that the fight was a "DONE DEAL". Was that true??? NO.
> 
> By the way, FIGHTHYPE is a well known FLomo site. Those guys are extremely biased.


Fighthype provided sources to all their dates. You're simply choosing to ignore what these sources and facts are now.

And Rafeal assumed and I think everybody involved in negotiations assumed it was a close to a done deal now that the biggest hurdle up til that point (the money split) had been settled. You can't dismiss the whole article because of that.


----------



## bballchump11

Trash Bags said:


> it's obvious because he definitely doesnt want to be responsible for the biggest fight in the history of the sport not being made. in that video, he says that is was their fault. roach's words, not mine. he's takin the blame. dont you think he would rather say that there were other issues besides the drug testing? it's pretty fuckin obvious, man. according to all sources, the only obstacle was the drug testing. pacquaio was juiced out of his mind and didnt want to get caught. that's what really happened. what? u think it's a coincidence he suddenly lost about 30% of his power after he started testing? manny pacquiao was cheating and most of his wins above 130 should have an asterisk next to them. i hope marquez was on peds when he knocked that boy out. for your viewing entertainment...


seriously, why are they trying to rewrite history or just ignore what happened? Everybody points to the negotiations in 2012 and throws blame at Floyd for wanting more money. NOBODY on either side and no reporters have said then or since then that the money was the issue in 2010.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Trash Bags said:


> it's obvious because he definitely doesnt want to be responsible for the biggest fight in the history of the sport not being made. in that video, he says that is was their fault. roach's words, not mine. he's takin the blame. dont you think he would rather say that there were other issues besides the drug testing? it's pretty fuckin obvious, man. according to all sources, the only obstacle was the drug testing. pacquaio was juiced out of his mind and didnt want to get caught. that's what really happened. what? u think it's a coincidence he suddenly lost about 30% of his power after he started testing? manny pacquiao was cheating and most of his wins above 130 should have an asterisk next to them. i hope marquez was on peds when he knocked that boy out. for your viewing entertainment...


"it's obvious because he definitely doesnt want to be responsible for the biggest fight in the history of the sport not being made"
So you're speaking for Mayweather now?

According to what sources?? Were they your sources :smile??

Dude, you're going waaay off topic now ha. Seems like you're getting frustrated :lol:.

Wow :rofl!! You guys really believe I'm a "Pactard" huh lol!! Bro, I was rooting for MARQUEZ!!! I have that fight still on my DVR and have watched it over 10 times! My father and I were jumping up and down when Pac got KO'd atsch. Poor guy smh.


----------



## bballchump11

I'm posting this and I bet it gets ignored also

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/173125-mayweather-pacquiao-was-nearly-done



> If Manny Pacquiao and Floyd Mayweather Jr. never fight, there at least appeared to be a time when the two boxers - considered to be the sport's two pound-for-pound best - were extremely close to facing off in 2010, according to a report by Yahoo!Sports.
> 
> According to the report, an eight-page contract was sent on Dec. 11, 2009, by Golden Boy Promotions on behalf of Mayweather to Top Rank, representing Pacquiao, that proposed a 50-50 financial split between the sides for a fight to take place on March 13, 2010.
> 
> Under the contract, The fight was to be billed as "Mayweather vs. Pacquiao," be televised on HBO Pay Per View for $59.95, and be presented by Top Rank, Golden Boy Promotions, Mayweather Promotions and M-P Promotions.
> 
> The negotiation called for Pacquiao to step onto the weigh-in scale first, walk into the ring first and be introduced second, while Mayweather would be introduced first and have the first choice of a locker room.
> 
> The negotiations failed, according to Yahoo!Sports, when Pacquiao's side declined the contract offer because he objected to Mayweather's request for the drug testing.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Trash Bags said:


> i think your bias is blurring your vision, bro. by all accounts, the only hinderance was the drug testing, and u seem to have a hard time accepting that. why? everyone says that they had agreed on a purse split. who cares what it was? the only issue was the drug testing.


I thought it was clear to everyone that Pacquiao eventually agreed to the drug testing?? You don't have sources for that info??


----------



## Trash Bags

MEXAMELAC said:


> "it's obvious because he definitely doesnt want to be responsible for the biggest fight in the history of the sport not being made"
> So you're speaking for Mayweather now?
> 
> According to what sources?? Were they your sources :smile??
> 
> Dude, you're going waaay off topic now ha. Seems like you're getting frustrated :lol:.
> 
> Wow :rofl!! You guys really believe I'm a "Pactard" huh lol!! Bro, I was rooting for MARQUEZ!!! I have that fight still on my DVR and have watched it over 10 times! My father and I were jumping up and down when Pac got KO'd atsch. Poor guy smh.


It's common sense, man. We're talking basic common sense here. If Roach could blame Floyd, he would. If that's not obvious to you, then you need to seek professional help.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

bballchump11 said:


> Fighthype provided sources to all their dates. You're simply choosing to ignore what these sources and facts are now.
> 
> And Rafeal assumed and I think everybody involved in negotiations assumed it was a close to a done deal now that the biggest hurdle up til that point (the money split) had been settled. You can't dismiss the whole article because of that.


Seems to me that you have a hard time reading news. You can't tell the difference between what's legit and what's not. Let show you some stuff from that website you provided....

Dated May-7-2009
However, there are potential problems already. Mayweather wants a 60-40 split in his favor, which Pacquiao -- the No. 1 attraction in boxing - undoubtedly will find unacceptable. Remember what happened when Hatton wanted a 50-50 split?

May 27- 2009
Mayweather says Pacquiao is not getting a 50-50 split.

Decemeber 2009
Pacquiao allegedly signs a contract to face Mayweather according to Dan Rafael.

December 5 2009
Pacquiao DENIES ever signing a contract to face Mayweather.

And that was just me going through that site quickly lol. You can't see the point I'm making??


----------



## Trash Bags

bballchump11 said:


> I'm posting this and I bet it gets ignored also
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/173125-mayweather-pacquiao-was-nearly-done


This dude probably wants to see a physical copy of the actual contract. According to him, articles don't prove a thing. Since he's probably never been to China, he probably doubts it exists.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Trash Bags said:


> It's common sense, man. We're talking basic common sense here. If Roach could blame Floyd, he would. If that's not obvious to you, then you need to seek professional help.


So what happened to my question?? Did Pacquiao eventually agree to Drug Testing??? YES OR NO???


----------



## bballchump11

MEXAMELAC said:


> Seems to me that you have a hard time reading news. You can't tell the difference between what's legit and what's not. Let show you some stuff from that website you provided....
> 
> Dated May-7-2009
> However, there are potential problems already. Mayweather wants a 60-40 split in his favor, which Pacquiao -- the No. 1 attraction in boxing - undoubtedly will find unacceptable. Remember what happened when Hatton wanted a 50-50 split?
> 
> May 27- 2009
> Mayweather says Pacquiao is not getting a 50-50 split.
> 
> Decemeber 2009
> Pacquiao allegedly signs a contract to face Mayweather according to Dan Rafael.
> 
> December 5 2009
> Pacquiao DENIES ever signing a contract to face Mayweather.
> 
> And that was just me going through that site quickly lol. You can't see the point i'm making??


Yeah I see that I'm right in saying that Mayweather wanted more money at first and then he agreed to 50/50. It's a timeline for a reason. Floyd wanted more money in May 27, 2009 and agreed to the purse split in November


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Trash Bags said:


> This dude probably wants to see a physical copy of the actual contract. According to him, articles don't prove a thing. Since he's probably never been to China, he probably doubts it exists.


You must be real naive to believe everything you read. Clearly you have no clue how journalism works. Believe what you want bro. I rather end this now because I really don't want this to get personal. I think you and BBall are cool cats and at least we were able to have a discussion without overreacting. We just have different views. No matter how I explain things, you will see it your way.


----------



## bjl12

MEXAMELAC said:


> I thought it was clear to everyone that Pacquiao eventually agreed to the drug testing?? You don't sources for that info??


You just don't get it. People aren't blaming your beloved Manny pencil-dick Pacquiao for the fight not happening. They are merely saying that his side is solely responsible for fucking up the first negotiations - and you have been provided PLENTY of proof from @bballchump11

Yes, Manny eventually agreed to drug tests and then Floyd turned around and wanted more money or was concerned for his health or cried about Manny's fitted hate size growing (insinuating steroid use). Yes, we all saw those interviews and videos too. Yes Floyd is half-responsible to blame for the fight not happening, but he had nothing to do with the failed first negotiations.

The first negotiations failed because team Pacman didn't want to take OSDT. They cried about being weakened after giving blood, needles scare Manny, needing 9 months for cuts to heal, and needing an outdoor stadium...but they eventually came around to OSDT.

Please calm your Pac dickriding ass down. BOTH FIGHTERS FUCKED UP. However, this thread is specifically about the first negotiations. In those negotiations Manny fucked up. If you want to believe Manny is superhero of the world than make a thread about future negotiations where Floyd cried about fitted cap sizes or his health, and you'll be factually supported and justified in doing so.


----------



## Trash Bags

MEXAMELAC said:


> So what happened to my question?? Did Pacquiao eventually agree to Drug Testing??? YES OR NO???


Yeah, he did. At least that's what his camp was saying. The media too. By that time it was too late. Mayweather had moved on. He's making close to 70 million per fight. Why even fight Pacquiao now? Another article. http://www.complex.com/sports/2013/09/mayeather-pacquiao-failed-negotiations/industry-rule-no-4080


----------



## bjl12

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I see that I'm right in saying that Mayweather wanted more money at first and then he agreed to 50/50. It's a timeline for a reason. Floyd wanted more money in May 27, 2009 and agreed to the purse split in November


This idiot chooses not to believe what he's reading because he's infatuated with Manny Pacman Pacquiao. Just move on imo. You made a great point and used lots of sources to back it up. Good shit BBall


----------



## Trash Bags

MEXAMELAC said:


> You must be real naive to believe everything you read. Clearly you have no clue how journalism works. Believe what you want bro. I rather end this now because I really don't want this to get personal. I think you and BBall are cool cats and at least we were able to have a discussion without overreacting. We just have different views. No matter how I explain things, you will see it your way.


So what are we supposed to do? Not believe anything we read? Go out and investigate for ourselves? Some of these sources are credible and reputable. It's not in their interest to lie to the public.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I see that I'm right in saying that Mayweather wanted more money at first and then he agreed to 50/50. It's a timeline for a reason. Floyd wanted more money in May 27, 2009 and agreed to the purse split in November


You still don't get it huh BBAll? My point of presenting those dates was to prove to you have THEY GET SHIT WRONG. You have multiple sources saying different things. Why are you so naive??

November? Let's look at November from you "sources".

Novemeber 18 2009
"Rumblings" about the purse split issue surface again. Mayweather "I deserve the bigger piece of the pie"

November 22 2009
"Rumblings" about the purse split issue continues to grow. Ellerbe "If the fight happens FLoyd deserves The Lions share".

December 1 2009
"Reports surfaced that the bout is nearly finalized. " No specific details on the PURSE SPLIT, weight or gloves were given but Mayweather agreed to all terms".

Thanks for the sources BBALL. Smh atsch


----------



## MEXAMELAC

bjl12 said:


> You just don't get it. People aren't blaming your beloved Manny pencil-dick Pacquiao for the fight not happening. They are merely saying that his side is solely responsible for fucking up the first negotiations - and you have been provided PLENTY of proof from @*bballchump11*
> 
> Yes, Manny eventually agreed to drug tests and then Floyd turned around and wanted more money or was concerned for his health or cried about Manny's fitted hate size growing (insinuating steroid use). Yes, we all saw those interviews and videos too. Yes Floyd is half-responsible to blame for the fight not happening, but he had nothing to do with the failed first negotiations.
> 
> The first negotiations failed because team Pacman didn't want to take OSDT. They cried about being weakened after giving blood, needles scare Manny, needing 9 months for cuts to heal, and needing an outdoor stadium...but they eventually came around to OSDT.
> 
> Please calm your Pac dickriding ass down. BOTH FIGHTERS FUCKED UP. However, this thread is specifically about the first negotiations. In those negotiations Manny fucked up. If you want to believe Manny is superhero of the world than make a thread about future negotiations where Floyd cried about fitted cap sizes or his health, and you'll be factually supported and justified in doing so.


My bad BlowJob12 but I'm not going to read your BS. I asked you a simple question the other day. No insults, no disrespect but you replied on your rag, showing how weak you are over a simple question that you still can't answer. If you can't handle certain question, the don't reply pussy.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Trash Bags said:


> Yeah, he did. At least that's what his camp was saying. The media too. By that time it was too late. Mayweather had moved on. He's making close to 70 million per fight. Why even fight Pacquiao now? Another article. http://www.complex.com/sports/2013/09/mayeather-pacquiao-failed-negotiations/industry-rule-no-4080


Oh it was too late :lol:. Was there a deadline or what?? Why fight Pacquiao?? Hmmm, maybe because it was the biggest fight in modern history and would have made the a shit load of money? Maybe because the people wanted it? Maybe because Pacquiao was still considered the best P4P fighter in the world and it could have been a great fight. You do know that this is before he lost right?? Those were not good enough reasons?


----------



## bjl12

MEXAMELAC said:


> My bad BlowJob12 but I'm not going to read your BS. I asked you a simple question the other day. No insults, no disrespect but you replied on your rag, showing how weak you are over a simple question that you still can't answer. If you can't handle certain question, the don't reply pussy.


Again, man, it's not that difficult to understand. Don't get so upset that Manny Pacquiao ran from OSDT during the first negotiations. It's not a difficult concept. Several reputable sources have been posted, but I'm sure you can find blogs from guys like Gabe Montoya to disprove those articles.

Don't let this hurt your ego or man-love for Manny though because Floyd was at fault in future negotiations. This thread being about the first negotiation though...Manny's team banged out. No reason to get all worked up about it. Again, if you makes you feel better, Floyd's team banged out equally bad during future negotiations...but this thread is about that first negotiation only.


----------



## Trash Bags

MEXAMELAC said:


> Oh it was too late :lol:. Was there a deadline or what?? Why fight Pacquiao?? Hmmm, maybe because it was the biggest fight in modern history and would have made the a shit load of money? Maybe because the people wanted it? Maybe because Pacquiao was still considered the best P4P fighter in the world and it could have been a great fight. You do know that this is before he lost right?? Those were not good enough reasons?


I don't even care why Floyd lost interest. I know for a fact that he tried to make the fight at least twice. He personally called Pacquiao to try and make the fight. When this fight was red hot, Floyd was willing to do it. This is all well documented. It's not my opinion.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Trash Bags said:


> So what are we supposed to do? Not believe anything we read? Go out and investigate for ourselves? Some of these sources are credible and reputable. It's not in their interest to lie to the public.


Nah Trash Bag. Not all the news is false. I'm only trying to make you see that MOST news is FALSE. You need to learn how to read news and understand how it works. Look at the examples I provided based on the website BBall gave me. None of that shit was accurate. And none of it states there was an agreement on a purse SPLIT. The fight was a DONE DEAL supposedly but guess what?? It NEVER happened. Don't you see this? This is how they make their living. It happens in every sport. It's mostly he say/she say. Or what they call "sources". I don't know how else to explain this to you. You want to me to literally teach a fucking class or what?? You need to use some common sense and learn how to break down the news. Pick and choose what seems to be credible. Go based on sources that are closer to the camps. You guy are so gullible man. Unbelievable :-(.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Trash Bags said:


> I don't even care why Floyd lost interest. I know for a fact that he tried to make the fight at least twice. He personally called Pacquiao to try and make the fight. When this fight was red hot, Floyd was willing to do it. This is all well documented. It's not my opinion.


Well I CARE. Why? Because I'm a boxing fan. By the way, I actually believe Mayweather would have BEAT him. I think Mayweather is actually the better boxer overall. But my opinion doesn't matter because apparently Mayweather doesn't think the same.

Yes carnal, he called Pacquiao and wanted to "make the fight" under HIS TERMS. He wanted to offer him, what he wanted. Not what the consensus thought was fair, which was 50/50.

Maybe you don't care why Floyd lost interest because you can't even explain it yourself.


----------



## gander tasco

Who cares who agreed to what in 2009. How is this relevant anymore. Floyd fans hold onto this because it's the last card they have to play. They can't live in the present because they know Floyd is the one who's been derailing this fight for years. The fact is both sides had something to blame back in the first negotiation. Should Pacquiao have accepted the OSDT? Sure. But Floyd didn't have to to try force it on him either. He's was perfectly fine fighting everybody else without extra drug testing until then. There were also many compromises that were brought forth but Floyd wouldn't budge. He was scared of a smaller guy, plain and simple. 

Also who knows what else Floyd demanded, we know his diva ass probably wanted everything else under the sun to go his way. A lot of it was ego that caused things to break down. 

Here's all that matters - Pacquiao did eventually agreed to the testing, the thing that Floyd and his parrot fanboys said over and over again was the only hold-up to making the fight -- and it didn't happen. Pacquiao agreed to take less money -- it didn't happen. Now we're at a point where the excuses from Floyd have gotten so silly the fight has become impossible to make. It can't be more blatantly obvious to anyone who doesn't have their head stuck up Floyd's ass that he never really cared for making this fight.


----------



## tommygun711

gander tasco said:


> Who cares who agreed to what in 2009. How is this relevant anymore. Floyd fans hold onto this because it's the last card they have to play. They can't live in the present because they know Floyd is the one who's been derailing this fight for years. The fact is both sides had something to blame back in the first negotiation. Should Pacquiao have accepted the OSDT? Sure. But Floyd didn't have to to try force it on him either. He's was perfectly fine fighting everybody else without extra drug testing until then. There were also many compromises that were brought forth but Floyd wouldn't budge. He was scared of a smaller guy, plain and simple.
> 
> Also who knows what else Floyd demanded, we know his diva ass probably wanted everything else under the sun to go his way. A lot of it was ego that caused things to break down.
> 
> Here's all that matters - Pacquiao did eventually agreed to the testing, the thing that Floyd and his parrot fanboys said over and over again was the only hold-up to making the fight -- and it didn't happen. Pacquiao agreed to take less money -- it didn't happen. Now we're at a point where the excuses from Floyd have gotten so silly the fight has become impossible to make. It can't be more blatantly obvious to anyone who doesn't have their head stuck up Floyd's ass that he never really cared for making this fight.


2009 would have been the best possible point for the fight to happen. Now it's not nearly as relevant as it could've been.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

gander tasco said:


> Who cares who agreed to what in 2009. How is this relevant anymore. Floyd fans hold onto this because it's the last card they have to play. They can't live in the present because they know Floyd is the one who's been derailing this fight for years. The fact is both sides had something to blame back in the first negotiation. Should Pacquiao have accepted the OSDT? Sure. But Floyd didn't have to to try force it on him either. He's was perfectly fine fighting everybody else without extra drug testing until then. There were also many compromises that were brought forth but Floyd wouldn't budge. He was scared of a smaller guy, plain and simple.
> 
> Also who knows what else Floyd demanded, we know his diva ass probably wanted everything else under the sun to go his way. A lot of it was ego that caused things to break down.
> 
> Here's all that matters - Pacquiao did eventually agreed to the testing, the thing that Floyd and his parrot fanboys said over and over again was the only hold-up to making the fight -- and it didn't happen. Pacquiao agreed to take less money -- it didn't happen. Now we're at a point where the excuses from Floyd have gotten so silly the fight has become impossible to make. It can't be more blatantly obvious to anyone who doesn't have their head stuck up Floyd's ass that he never really cared for making this fight.


The Drug accusation raised the red flag for me. They way they accused him of PED use out the blue was strange. NO witnesses, NO rumors, NO paper trail, NO failed drug test, No NOTHING. What's even more strange was the fact that he never asked for testing prior and PED users were already exposed in past with Mosley and Vargas, for example. This is why I say that the FIRST block were the accusations. That obviously infuriated Pac and didn't want to abide to the demands (which also contributed to the demise of the fight at first). It prevented the sides from having healthy negotiations. It was a joke to be honest. But ever since he agreed, there's more excuses. I think the fight is still possible but it will probably be the last fight and it will be the worst of Pacquiao. That fight is pointless now. It's a damn shame.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

tommygun711 said:


> 2009 would have been the best possible point for the fight to happen. Now it's not nearly as relevant as it could've been.


Bingo! :verysad


----------



## gander tasco

tommygun711 said:


> 2009 would have been the best possible point for the fight to happen. Now it's not nearly as relevant as it could've been.


2010/ 2011 were good years also. It's still the best fight out there to be made.


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> oh yeah good point. So in my opinion and in Roach's OPINION, we believe Pacquiao's team were to blame for the first negotiations falling apart.
> 
> Factually, Kevin Iole and Dan Rafeal reported that both camps had agreed to a 50/50 split.


You just cant help yourself can you? Yes it was Pacquiaos teams fault that negotiations broke down the first time, because Fraud Willnevers team were asking for something he had not used before. It was not a turn down of RBT just a cut off date. So Pacquiaos team left the table.

The topic we were discussing is the 50/50 split which is TOTAL speculation. NO PROOF ask Schaefer what he thinks and he falls on Frauds side, yet can not tell you

You need to grow up kid, your starting to sound like the worst of the Pactards but as a Flomo


----------



## FelixTrinidad

bjl12 said:


> Again, man, it's not that difficult to understand. Don't get so upset that Manny Pacquiao ran from OSDT during the first negotiations. It's not a difficult concept. Several reputable sources have been posted, but I'm sure you can find blogs from guys like Gabe Montoya to disprove those articles.
> 
> Don't let this hurt your ego or man-love for Manny though because Floyd was at fault in future negotiations. This thread being about the first negotiation though...Manny's team banged out. No reason to get all worked up about it. Again, if you makes you feel better, Floyd's team banged out equally bad during future negotiations...but this thread is about that first negotiation only.


Pac fucked up the first. Floyd the rest. They are both to blame. They both deserve to be fucking beaten up with a horse whip for cheating the fans.

Fans of both fighters are bias and retarded. Bball is one of my favorite posters..............but he 100% is bias when it comes to Floyd. Just like I am with Lennox Lewis. Nothing wrong with that...........but I must call it like it is........................

Also they love Floyd because he's Black. Sorry Bogo.........don't fucking warn me about this...........but come on you really think Floyd will be loved by MW or Bball if he wasn't Black?

I like Lewis because he's British Black. If he was Eastern Euro............I wouldn't root for him. So what?


----------



## Trash Bags

MEXAMELAC said:


> The Drug accusation raised the red flag for me. They way they accused him of PED use out the blue was strange. NO witnesses, NO rumors, NO paper trail, NO failed drug test, No NOTHING. What's even more strange was the fact that he never asked for testing prior and PED users were already exposed in past with Mosley and Vargas, for example. This is why I say that the FIRST block were the accusations. That obviously infuriated Pac and didn't want to abide to the demands (which also contributed to the demise of the fight at first). It prevented the sides from having healthy negotiations. It was a joke to be honest. But ever since he agreed, there's more excuses. I think the fight is still possible but it will probably be the last fight and it will be the worst of Pacquiao. That fight is pointless now. It's a damn shame.


It wasnt out of the blue. Pacquiao had very good power at the lower weight classes, no question. What was strange was that his power seemed to increase exponentially as he moved up in weight, something that doesn't usually happen. Actually, the opposite usually occurs. Floyd's request was legitimate. Pacquiao's refusal really set off alarms. That shit was suspicious as hell. I really don't understand where you're coming from. You say that requesting osdt is strange, but refusing to submit to it is perfectly ok? That's not strange or suspicious to you? How does that makes sense? Please explain it to because I really don't not understand.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Trash Bags said:


> It wasnt out of the blue. Pacquiao had very good power at the lower weight classes, no question. What was strange was that his power seemed to increase exponentially as he moved up in weight, something that doesn't usually happen. Actually, the opposite usually occurs. Floyd's request was legitimate. Pacquiao's refusal really set off alarms. That shit was suspicious as hell. I really don't understand where you're coming from. You say that requesting osdt is strange, but refusing to submit to it is perfectly ok? That's not strange or suspicious to you? How does that makes sense? Please explain it to because I really don't not understand.


Here we go again ha. I explained it perfectly. It's strange because he didn't ask for it prior. He never demanded testing to anyone and PED use was already known in the world of sports.

One thing is to be suspicious and another is to make accusations and insinuations that he was on them. After being accused, I would have done the same and told him to go fuck himself. Straight bitch move that only affected the negotiations. Something that I've never seen in any kind of sport. They could have handled it in a much better way. It was cowardly. I can understand suspicion with PED's due to what's happened in this era of sports, but you can't accuse someone unless you're 100%. If we went based on your way of thinking, then I can also make a case that Mayweather "might" be on PED's. It's the same shit. But I don't believe it. I don't believe Pac, Marquez or May were. I understand the suspicion but I will not accuse them. I need concrete evidence. Why? Because I have a counter for every argument against it. So it gets us nowhere. You understand compadre???

No, his power didn't increase "exponentially" lol. Do you even know what that word means?? At Superfeatherweight, Pac always had power. It was obvious. He KO'd David Diaz at lightweight who was a BUM and was a face first fighter. How is that strange?? He then beat a WAY past prime and drained DLH. Fight was stopped because DLH knew he had no chance of winning. He wasn't KO'd. Hatton got KO'd because he wasn't on the level. Even Mayweather stopped him. Pac landed a perfect punch. He then stopped Cotto in accumulation of punches, how is that strange?. All the guys he "stopped" were not BIG. They were not HUGE guys. Not Diaz, not Cotto nor Hatton. He then fought Clottey? No TKO. Fought Margarito, NO TKO. Fought Mosley and Marquez, and No TKO. How many times has he fought Marquez? In how many different weights? Has he ever KO'd him? No. It's only strange to ignorant people.


----------



## Trash Bags

MEXAMELAC said:


> Here we go again ha. I explained it perfectly. It's strange because he didn't ask for it prior. He never demanded testing to anyone and PED use was already known in the world of sports.
> 
> One thing is to be suspicious and another is to make accusations and insinuations that he was on them. After being accused, I would have done the same and told him to go fuck himself. Straight bitch move that only affected the negotiations. Something that I've never seen in any kind of sport. They could have handled it in a much better way. It was cowardly. I can understand suspicion with PED's due to what's happened in this era of sports, but you can't accuse someone unless you're 100%. If we went based on your way of thinking, then I can also make a case that Mayweather "might" be on PED's. It's the same shit. But I don't believe it. I don't believe Pac, Marquez or May were. I understand the suspicion but I will not accuse them. I need concrete evidence. Why? Because I have a counter for every argument against it. So it gets us nowhere. You understand compadre???
> 
> No, his power didn't increase "exponentially" lol. Do you even know what that word means?? At Superfeatherweight, Pac always had power. It was obvious. He KO'd David Diaz at lightweight who was a BUM and was a face first fighter. How is that strange?? He then beat a WAY past prime and drained DLH. Fight was stopped because DLH knew he had no chance of winning. He wasn't KO'd. Hatton got KO'd because he wasn't on the level. Even Mayweather stopped him. Pac landed a perfect punch. He then stopped Cotto in accumulation of punches, how is that strange?. All the guys he "stopped" were not BIG. They were not HUGE guys. Not Diaz, not Cotto nor Hatton. He then fought Clottey? No TKO. Fought Margarito, NO TKO. Fought Mosley and Marquez, and No TKO. How many times has he fought Marquez? In how many different weights? Has he ever KO'd him? No. It's only strange to ignorant people.


You condescending fuck. Do you know what a hyberbole is? None of your arguments will ever convince me of anything. Pacquiao's camp is responsible for the biggest fight in the history of the sport not being made because they rejected more stringent drug testing. That's the bottom line. How is requesting osdt under ANY circumstance a bitch move? Boxing's a dangerous sport. Once the brain has been damaged, that's pretty much it. It's every boxer's god given right to request thorough drug testing. How the fuck is Floyd a bitch? He's been in there with some of the best. His resume is deep as fuck.


----------



## Zopilote

Both of them are bitches and were both responsible for the fight not being made. Fuck 'em both.

End of discussion.


----------



## Trash Bags

He beat the shit out of Cotto. Who else beat Cotto up like that? If it wasn't for modern medical techniques, Margarito would be legally blind in one eye. Roach himself has stated that Ariza might have been giving Pacquiao peds. You don't need proof of anything to request more stringent drug testing. Pacquiao was brutalizing much bigger men. He got stronger as he went up in weight. That alone is enough to set off alarms. Now that he's clean, all of a sudden his power's gone. Rios didn't look scared. Neither did Bradley. Clottey and Mosley were both terrified of Pacquiao.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Trash Bags said:


> You condescending fuck. Do you know what a hyberbole is? None of your arguments will ever convince me of anything. Pacquiao's camp is responsible for the biggest fight in the history of the sport not being made because they rejected more stringent drug testing. That's the bottom line. How is requesting osdt under ANY circumstance a bitch move? Boxing's a dangerous sport. Once the brain has been damaged, that's pretty much it. It's every boxer's god given right to request thorough drug testing. How the fuck is Floyd a bitch? He's been in there with some of the best. His resume is deep as fuck.


Looks like you already lost this argument :lol: lol. This why discussing this topic with a Flomo is pointless (I didn't know you were one). I predicted this in a prior post. You really thought that I was trying to convince you?? Nah man! I was just trying to make it known that you have no argument. You have proved absolutely NOTHING. ZERO! NADA! Only thing you have proved is that you're a flomo, after not being able to control your emotions. This is exactly why you're mad. Because you know you don't have shit. Let's be serious here man, you can't even convince yourself. Grown men shouldn't react like this amigo. You don't even know FLoyd personally for you to explode like this lol. I remember when I was 13 years old and I idolized certain athletes but guess what? Sooner or later you need to grow out of it bro. There's certain times when you just need to accept reality. You have not proved anything. You just gave me a bunch of senseless and baseless opinions. You're so naive that you still can't figure out the news :-(.

Asking for Drug testing is not wrong. Accusing people of PED use is wrong. This is why you see WARS like this in forums. All because of baseless accusations that morons will believe. It has ruined many things about boxing. Sure, it's possible that MANY athletes could be on PED's but that doesn't mean you accuse them all. If you think Pac is on PED's then Mayweather is on them as well. That simple. I didn't say May was a bitch in general. I said that what he did was a bitch move.

And as for Roach, He said he wasn't always aware of what he was giving Pac. And the reason that comment came about was due to the fact that Ariza and Roach were beefing, so Roach was implying that Ariza was a pseudo nutritionist. Plus, what does that prove anyway?? By the way, who the fuck drinks steroid shakes :lol:??? Hold on bro, let me go make me a steroid cocktail, then I'll let you know how well it works ha. Poor guy :-(.


----------



## gander tasco

MEXAMELAC said:


> Looks like you already lost this argument :lol: lol. This why discussing this topic with a Flomo is pointless (I didn't know you were one). I predicted this in a prior post. You really thought that I was trying to convince you?? Nah man! I was just trying to make it known that you have no argument. You have proved absolutely NOTHING. ZERO! NADA! Only thing you have proved is that you're a flomo, after not being able to control your emotions. This is exactly why you're mad. Because you know who don't have shit. Let's be serious here man, you can't even convince yourself. Grown men shouldn't react like this amigo. You don't even know FLoyd personally for you to explode like this lol. I remember when I was 13 years old and I idolized certain athletes but guess what? Sooner or later you need to grow out of it bro. There's certain times when you just need to accept reality. You have not proved anything. You just gave me a bunch of senseless and baseless opinions. You're so naive that you still can't figure out the news :-(.
> 
> Asking for Drug testing is not wrong. Accusing people of PED use is wrong. This is why you see WARS like this in forums. All because of baseless accusations that morons will believe. It has ruined many things about boxing. Sure, it's possible that MANY athletes could be on PED's but that doesn't mean you accuse them all. If you think Pac is on PED's then Mayweather is on them as well. That simple. I didn't say May was a bitch in general. I said that what he did was a bitch move.
> 
> And as for Roach, He said he wasn't always aware of what he was giving Pac. And the reason that comment came about was due to the fact that Ariza and Roach were beefing, so Roach was implying that Ariza was a pseudo nutritionist. Plus, what does that prove anyway?? *By the way, who the fuck drinks steroid shakes :lol:???* Hold on bro, let me go make me a steroid cocktail, then I'll let you know how well it works ha. Poor guy :-(.


:rofl


----------



## Trash Bags

MEXAMELAC said:


> Looks like you already lost this argument :lol: lol. This why discussing this topic with a Flomo is pointless (I didn't know you were one). I predicted this in a prior post. You really thought that I was trying to convince you?? Nah man! I was just trying to make it known that you have no argument. You have proved absolutely NOTHING. ZERO! NADA! Only thing you have proved is that you're a flomo, after not being able to control your emotions. This is exactly why you're mad. Because you know you don't have shit. Let's be serious here man, you can't even convince yourself. Grown men shouldn't react like this amigo. You don't even know FLoyd personally for you to explode like this lol. I remember when I was 13 years old and I idolized certain athletes but guess what? Sooner or later you need to grow out of it bro. There's certain times when you just need to accept reality. You have not proved anything. You just gave me a bunch of senseless and baseless opinions. You're so naive that you still can't figure out the news :-(.
> 
> Asking for Drug testing is not wrong. Accusing people of PED use is wrong. This is why you see WARS like this in forums. All because of baseless accusations that morons will believe. It has ruined many things about boxing. Sure, it's possible that MANY athletes could be on PED's but that doesn't mean you accuse them all. If you think Pac is on PED's then Mayweather is on them as well. That simple. I didn't say May was a bitch in general. I said that what he did was a bitch move.
> 
> And as for Roach, He said he wasn't always aware of what he was giving Pac. And the reason that comment came about was due to the fact that Ariza and Roach were beefing, so Roach was implying that Ariza was a pseudo nutritionist. Plus, what does that prove anyway?? By the way, who the fuck drinks steroid shakes :lol:??? Hold on bro, let me go make me a steroid cocktail, then I'll let you know how well it works ha. Poor guy :-(.


You're not very bright, are you? So you think that if Floyd had not publicly said anything about ped use and had simply put an osdt clause in the contract, Pacquiao would have signed it? And i'm the naive one, sure. :verysad There are plenty of steroids that can be taken orally. I didnt make that steroid shake thing up. That's the term the media was using. http://m.bleacherreport.com/article...for-pacquiao-sparks-media-firestorm-in-sports 





Did you hear that? He said "shake" numerous times. Does it even matter what it's called? I dont need to convince myself of anything. If i request osdt and my opponent rejects it, i'm going to find it suspicious. Basically, what you're saying is that it's a bitch move and Pacquiao had every right to reject it and he was in the right for doing so as he was being dishonored. What kind of bullshit argument is that, bro? That's just plain retarded. Retarded and gay. It's obvious that now, Floyd doesnt want to make the fight happen, but back when this fight was red hot, it was Pacquiao's fault. He was hiding something.

edit: I didn't even say anything about steroid shakes. I said peds. I'm a big fan of Floyd no question but I was an even bigger fan of Barrera, Morales, De la Hoya and especially Marquez. I'm a big Pacquiao fan too.


----------



## Trash Bags

gander tasco said:


> :rofl


You like the taste of his nuts, ******?


----------



## thesandman

Zopilote said:


> Both of them are bitches and were both responsible for the fight not being made. Fuck 'em both.
> 
> End of discussion.


Exactly. 
One side was also going to find some reason not to fight

I think Pac should have agreed to testing. 
I also think if he had, then some other bullshit issue would have been raised. That would have been not agreed to. 
Then eventually agreed to, then another issue raised on and on.

I would have just told Floyd and his awful family to get fucked after the things they were saying if I was Pac.


----------



## thesandman

Trash Bags said:


> It wasnt out of the blue. Pacquiao had very good power at the lower weight classes, no question. What was strange was that his power seemed to increase exponentially as he moved up in weight, something that doesn't usually happen. Actually, the opposite usually occurs. Floyd's request was legitimate. Pacquiao's refusal really set off alarms. That shit was suspicious as hell. I really don't understand where you're coming from. You say that requesting osdt is strange, but refusing to submit to it is perfectly ok? That's not strange or suspicious to you? How does that makes sense? Please explain it to because I really don't not understand.


It was certainly strange when it had never been requested by Floyd before.

And what was it based on? Pac going up in weight pretty much the same as Floyd?

Based on the a side meth bullshit that followed it up, im surprised Pac even spoke about this fight ever again.

And as already has been said. Pac wasn't really blowing away top class guys with never seen before power.


----------



## Trash Bags

thesandman said:


> It was certainly strange when it had never been requested by Floyd before.
> 
> And what was it based on? Pac going up in weight pretty much the same as Floyd?
> 
> Based on the a side meth bullshit that followed it up, im surprised Pac even spoke about this fight ever again.
> 
> And as already has been said. Pac wasn't really blowing away top class guys with never seen before power.


he was beating the shit out of top guys. he put ricky hatton to sleep. that had never been done before. not in such devastating fashion anyway. he beat the shit out of diaz and he put mosley down with a single punch. his power increased as he went up in weight. that doesnt usually happen. mayweather lost power as he went up. now im not saying it wasnt natural. maybe it was. maybe he was eating better and drinking more water. all he had to do was accept the testing clause to make the fight happen and to prove to the world that he was clean. mayweather was singling pacquiao out unfairly, but that's understandable as pacquiao was doing things that very boxers in history have done. i wouldve been flattered, not offended.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Trash Bags said:


> You're not very bright, are you? So you think that if Floyd had not publicly said anything about ped use and had simply put an osdt clause in the contract, Pacquiao would have signed it? And i'm the naive one, sure. :verysad There are plenty of steroids that can be taken orally. I didnt make that steroid shake thing up. That's the term the media was using. http://m.bleacherreport.com/article...for-pacquiao-sparks-media-firestorm-in-sports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear that? He said "shake" numerous times. Does it even matter what it's called? I dont need to convince myself of anything. If i request osdt and my opponent rejects it, i'm going to find it suspicious. Basically, what you're saying is that it's a bitch move and Pacquiao had every right to reject it and he was in the right for doing so as he was being dishonored. What kind of bullshit argument is that, bro? That's just plain retarded. Retarded and gay. It's obvious that now, Floyd doesnt want to make the fight happen, but back when this fight was red hot, it was Pacquiao's fault. He was hiding something.
> 
> edit: I didn't even say anything about steroid shakes. I said peds. I'm a big fan of Floyd no question but I was an even bigger fan of Barrera, Morales, De la Hoya and especially Marquez. I'm a big Pacquiao fan too.


Orally, doesn't mean it's only drink/shakes imbecile! You heard of steroid shakes? Pac was originally accused of STEROIDS. Now, it's PED's? Ok, how bout you tell me what specific PED it is :smile? As a matter of fact, why even waste time on this topic? Leave the science of PED's to the experts fool. Are you an expert? Do you know how they work? You know the science behind it? GTFOH with your pseudo analysis! Don't argue about shit you don't know about. That's why you look like an idiot. Hey, maybe Ariza is giving FLoyd them Shakes also :hey?

Thanks for those TWO worthless sources bro lol. A youtube Video by a stranger and a link to a fucking website that proves absolutely nothing! You've sent around 10 post's and all are baseless. You have nothing bro. What's funny is that I'm not even taking sides but just proving that there's no evidence to none of the shit you are claiming. Even mentioned that I believe May himself is CLEAN. I mentioned that I thought Floyd would beat Pac and that May was the better all around fighter. But you? You're giving me baseless opinions, showing how ignorant and biased you are. You're pathetic! It's easy to see how desperate you are to convince yourself, after you were cornered and I countered your BS "evidence". Not once did I respond to you in a disrespectful way and you still couldn't handle it :verysad. If you can't hang speaking about this, then don't reply you weakling.

Since you sent me a vid, here is one directed to shameless Flomos like YOU! I'm done.


----------



## Trash Bags

MEXAMELAC said:


> Orally, doesn't mean it's only drink/shakes imbecile! You heard of steroid shakes? Pac was originally accused of STEROIDS. Now, it's PED's? Ok, how bout you tell me what specific PED it is :smile? As a matter of fact, why even waste time on this topic? Leave the science of PED's to the experts fool. Are you an expert? Do you know how they work? You know the science behind it? GTFOH with your pseudo analysis! Don't argue about shit you don't know about. That's why you look like an idiot. Hey, maybe Ariza is giving FLoyd them Shakes also :hey?
> 
> Thanks for those TWO worthless sources bro lol. A youtube Video by a stranger and a link to a fucking website that proves absolutely nothing! You've sent around 10 post's and all are baseless. You have nothing bro. What's funny is that I'm not even taking sides but just proving that there's no evidence to none of the shit you are claiming. Even mentioned that I believe May himself is CLEAN. I mentioned that I thought Floyd would beat Pac and that May was the better all around fighter. But you? You're giving me baseless opinions, showing how ignorant and biased you are. You're pathetic! It's easy to see how desperate you are to convince yourself, after you were cornered and I countered your BS "evidence". Not once did I respond to you in a disrespectful way and you still couldn't handle it :verysad. If you can't hang speaking about this, then don't reply you weakling.
> 
> Since you sent me a vid, here is one directed to shameless Flomos like YOU! I'm done.


I never said anything about shakes, you fucking idiot. Who cares what you think? You're fucking stupid as hell anyway. And probably gay. Who cares how peds work? Do you know how a car works? Do you know how your little vibrator works? No, but you can still have an opinion on it, can't you? Talking down to someone is disrespectful in my book. I wasn't out to prove anything, especially not to the likes of you, you uneducated ignorant cocksucker. What do you mean baseless? Pacquiao refused osd testing. Even Freddie Roach has said it. Chinga a tu puta madre, animal, no vales nada de verga. SÃ¡cate la verga del Pacquiao del hocico, pinche joto. Talking all manner of jive with your bitch ass knowing damn well you're a hoe.


----------



## Zopilote

Ali fought the likes of Fraizer and Foreman

The Fab Four ALL fought each other

Chavez and Whitaker fought each other

Evander Holyfield and Oscar De La Hoya fought every fucking body

These 2 bitches (Pac and May) could learn a thing or two about all those guys.


----------



## Bogotazo

Pac suddenly talking mad shit (for his standards). Interesting.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> Pac suddenly talking mad shit (for his standards). Interesting.


unusual behavior could suggest desperation

who knows what lit a fire under his AZZ


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

*Pacquiao - "I will make Gayweather stand and fight!"*

http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-i-make-mayweather-stand-fight--81706


----------



## Bogotazo

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> unusual behavior could suggest desperation
> 
> who knows what lit a fire under his AZZ


Probably knows time is running out.


----------



## bjl12

Pacquiao, Roach, and Arum talking about Floyd...must be a Pac fight coming up


----------



## bjl12

Bogotazo said:


> Probably knows time is running out.


It's already run out. There's little interest in either of them at this point. Floyd's best prospects are a fight with..Amir Khan? A rematch with Cotto? These aren't intriguing at all

I would consider buying the PPV if they fight, but I'd likely opt not to b/c it really doesn't matter anymore. They're both so far past prime that it would just be silly and somewhat pointless for me


----------



## Reppin501

Cool story Manny...you get countered and fucked up, no question about it.


----------



## Bogotazo

bjl12 said:


> It's already run out. There's little interest in either of them at this point. Floyd's best prospects are a fight with..Amir Khan? A rematch with Cotto? These aren't intriguing at all
> 
> I would consider buying the PPV if they fight, but I'd likely opt not to b/c it really doesn't matter anymore. They're both so far past prime that it would just be silly and somewhat pointless for me


I meant before he retires.

Regardless of it's loss of luster, it will still break records. People will still clamor. If that fight gets signed, it's nearly a time travel back to 2010.


----------



## DobyZhee

Talked to some buddies for the NSAC..

It's going to happen in May..Vegas

Book your flight and tickets


----------



## Bogotazo

DobyZhee said:


> Talked to some buddies for the NSAC..
> 
> It's going to happen in May..Vegas
> 
> Book your flight and tickets


Some buddies eh?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bjl12 said:


> It's already run out. There's little interest in either of them at this point. Floyd's best prospects are a fight with..Amir Khan? A rematch with Cotto? These aren't intriguing at all
> 
> I would consider buying the PPV if they fight, but I'd likely opt not to b/c it really doesn't matter anymore. They're both so far past prime that it would just be silly and somewhat pointless for me


kell brook baby after he whoops amir azz in style. brits would eat it right up


----------



## PetetheKing

Still five years too late.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

PetetheKing said:


> Still five years too late.


emmanuela gets upset by Algieri and this all goes down the shitter


----------



## thesandman

PetetheKing said:


> Still five years too late.


I agree. 
I said for a while - even back on ESB that the fight was slipping into Hearns/Leonard 2 in terms of relevance to a prime fight between the two of them.

Its now moving into Lewis/Tyson territory.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

*REALISTICALLY What's The Earliest Floyd-emmanula Could Have Happened*

going through SRL's autobio he mentions that fighters purposely game the system.

They'll have a superfight then 2-3 smaller time matches before the next superfight. This way they ride the hype momentum of their most recent superfight and maximize their earnings

You must be an idealistic airhead to think emmanuela would immediately fight Floyd after beating Miguel, or Floyd going for it right after beating Mosley.

imo Sept 2011


----------



## Jonnybravo

When your mum dropped your bitch ass on your football shaped dome!


----------



## DobyZhee

I don't have a problem with champs who fight a couple of bums between major big time competition.

Having said that, Floyd is so good he doesn't need to fight bums but he has..

And there in lies the eternal problem for Floyd. Why fight tough competition when you can get the same paycheck fight Victor fucking ORTIZ??


----------



## Boxed Ears

Broner is fighting Emmanuel and Broner fighting Emmanuel is like Floyd is fighting Emanuel.


----------



## thesandman

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> going through SRL's autobio he mentions that fighters purposely game the system.
> 
> They'll have a superfight then 2-3 smaller time matches before the next superfight. This way they ride the hype momentum of their most recent superfight and maximize their earnings
> 
> You must be an idealistic airhead to think emmanuela would immediately fight Floyd after beating Miguel, or Floyd going for it right after beating Mosley.
> 
> imo Sept 2011


After pac beat Hatton.


----------



## 2377

*Pacquiao & PEDs - where's the proof?*

Hey guys, just put together another video about the whole Floyd-Manny thing, centered around the accusations of steroids.






Let me know your thoughts, thanks! :bbb


----------



## steviebruno

The proof is in the mountains of circumstantial evidence, centered around Manny's legendary and comical list of excuses. Here's my favorite:


----------



## Kurushi

There isn't any. It's all circumstantial.

Merge in 3...2...1...


----------



## igor_otsky

Montero said:


> Hey guys, just put together another video about the whole Floyd-Manny thing, centered around the accusations of steroids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know your thoughts, thanks! :bbb


you a pactard.

you welcum


----------



## Chatty

It is all rumour and circumstantial. I think you messed up with statin g the Peterson and Berto tests were commission based, sure both were Olympic style (well blood taken by VADA.


----------



## Pimp C

Your video is shit. If PBF declined to take PED test but Pac was willing to PBF would be run out of the sport and you know it. Also Mark Mcquire got off light compared to what Barry Bonds got who was crucified in the media. Mark is currently working in baseball as a coach while Bonds hasn't been seen.


----------



## Trash Bags

bullshit video. pacquiao looked stronger above 135 than ever before. he knocked mosley down with a single punch. he broke margarito's face. margarito had been in there with some big punchers and some big dudes. he was in there against daniel santos who looked like a heavyweight in their fight, and santos wasnt able to do that to margarito. pacquiao battered miguel cotto for nine rounds. who else has been able to do that? something was definitely not right with pacquiao.


----------



## bjl12

Thread merged into oblivion seconds, but there is no definitive evidence that any fighter uses PED's unless they are either caught or they come up in relation to a PED dealer (i.e., Conte). However, there is considerably *more* circumstantial evidence surrounding Manny during his rise to fame than most other fighters or even athletes (I can't think of a single fighter/athlete more likely). The fashion in which he ascended three weight classes in one calendar year does not happen...ever...EVER. You look guys who try to move up just 1 weight class and they typically feature sacrifices in power, speed, or endurance (and sometimes all three). Manny is an not only an exception to this rule but he also arguably improved in all of those categories. His ascension was incredible, but he really did himself in when he refused OSDT.

It's one thing to disagree with taking a couple of blood tests, but it's another thing to forego what would have been one of the biggest boxing fights in the history of the sport and attempt to use irrelevant excuses as legitimate reasons (afraid of needles, giving blood weakens me, why should Floyd make the rules [even though team Pacquiao made three demands to Floyd's one], etc.). Manny shot himself in the foot and his career will always be an asterisk for me. He is without a doubt boxing's Lance Armstrong.

I have no issue in talking about this like an adult, but if anyone gets crybabyish or defensive about Manny I'm gonna ignore it.


----------



## Trash Bags

bjl12 said:


> Thread merged into oblivion seconds, but there is no definitive evidence that any fighter uses PED's unless they are either caught or they come up in relation to a PED dealer (i.e., Conte). However, there is considerably *more* circumstantial evidence surrounding Manny during his rise to fame than most other fighters or even athletes (I can't think of a single fighter/athlete more likely). The fashion in which he ascended three weight classes in one calendar year does not happen...ever...EVER. You look guys who try to move up just 1 weight class and they typically feature sacrifices in power, speed, or endurance (and sometimes all three). Manny is an not only an exception to this rule but he also arguably improved in all of those categories. His ascension was incredible, but he really did himself in when he refused OSDT.
> 
> It's one thing to disagree with taking a couple of blood tests, but it's another thing to forego what would have been one of the biggest boxing fights in the history of the sport and attempt to use irrelevant excuses as legitimate reasons (afraid of needles, giving blood weakens me, why should Floyd make the rules [even though team Pacquiao made three demands to Floyd's one], etc.). Manny shot himself in the foot and his career will always be an asterisk for me. He is without a doubt boxing's Lance Armstrong.
> 
> I have no issue in talking about this like an adult, but if anyone gets crybabyish or defensive about Manny I'm gonna ignore it.


this is pretty much how i see it. it s the only way to look at it really.


----------



## PivotPunch

I don't like PED talk. But since I'm a JMM fanboy and many (not all tbf) Pac fans go at him for working with Memo I'll have to add something. Against Pacquiao there's the same amount of evidence as against JMM. neither eve tested positive but both went up several weight divisions and retained their physical advantages while moving up (Pacquiao even moreso than JMM) and up to an old age.
JMM just got shit because he started working with Memo when he was old so the differences were obvious. Pacquiao worked with Ariza for a long time and while Ariza has no (known) history of working with PEDs some seem to forget who the guy was Pacquiao worked with before. 
PAcquiao's S&C coach before Ariza was an ex boxer who admitted to taking steroids, PAcquiao's team decided to stop working with him and replaced him with Ariza maybe to avoid public backlash (as JMM got it) but for his last fight Pacquiao went back with that guy.
I can't think of his name now but google it and you will find it. 
So to sum it up there's no factual evidence against Pacquiao only evidence based on assumption just like it is with JMM


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

I have a lot to learn in regards to Pacquiao and PED's. Maybe things are more fishy than I'm imagining, I just don't have enough knowledge on the actual events that make people feel convinced that Pac has been PED'ing.


----------



## igor_otsky

Trash Bags said:


> he knocked mosley down with a single punch.


what the fuck are you eating foo?

lol


----------



## Trash Bags

igor_otsky said:


> what the fuck are you eating foo?
> 
> lol


----------



## PityTheFool

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I have a lot to learn in regards to Pacquiao and PED's. Maybe things are more fishy than I'm imagining, I just don't have enough knowledge on the actual events that make people feel convinced that Pac has been PED'ing.


Yeah,but you post a thread about Marquez where your main evidence is chest acne?

I like the TS here so I'm not getting into the debate with him,but why when I post a thread on the exact same subject does it get moved to the integrated thread?


----------



## uraharakisuke

To answer the thread there is no proof. For whatever reason.


----------



## dodong

PivotPunch said:


> I don't like PED talk. But since I'm a JMM fanboy and many (not all tbf) Pac fans go at him for working with Memo I'll have to add something. Against Pacquiao there's the same amount of evidence as against JMM. neither eve tested positive but both went up several weight divisions and retained their physical advantages while moving up (Pacquiao even moreso than JMM) and up to an old age.
> JMM just got shit because he started working with Memo when he was old so the differences were obvious. Pacquiao worked with Ariza for a long time and while Ariza has no (known) history of working with PEDs some seem to forget who the guy was Pacquiao worked with before.
> PAcquiao's S&C coach before Ariza was an ex boxer who admitted to taking steroids, PAcquiao's team decided to stop working with him and replaced him with Ariza maybe to avoid public backlash (as JMM got it) but for his last fight Pacquiao went back with that guy.
> I can't think of his name now but google it and you will find it.
> So to sum it up there's no factual evidence against Pacquiao only evidence based on assumption just like it is with JMM


pacquiao's 1st sc in the u s was fortune to until MAB 2 fight.

eric brown is the sc for jmm2, d diaz, dlh, hatton fight.

ariza took over from cotto to bradley 1 (ariza hanged around for jmm 3 but pac didn't follow his regimen)

it wasn't pac that let fortune go, roach fired fortune because he kept the trainers fee when he trained pac against mab. roach went to pr and trained dlh for floyd at this time.


----------



## Stylez

From my perspective, it doesn't matter whether or not Pacquiao ever took any PEDs. I have no idea one way or the other. My problem with him where the ridiculous excuses he gave for not wanting to be properly tested. The request for OSDT was unusual at the time but hardly unreasonable. The fact that Pacquiao played a part in that fight not happening because he claimed getting blood taken weakened him for 3 days was absurd. It was pretty obvious that he was lying and yet everyone seemed to just accept it. Now we definitely know he was lying as he goes through OSDT for all of his fights and requires his opponents to do the same. Not surprisingly, no one seemed to clear about the blatant hypocrisy of the move or the fact that Pacquiao exposed himself as a liar.


----------



## PivotPunch

dodong said:


> pacquiao's 1st sc in the u s was fortune to until MAB 2 fight.
> 
> eric brown is the sc for jmm2, d diaz, dlh, hatton fight.
> 
> ariza took over from cotto to bradley 1 (ariza hanged around for jmm 3 but pac didn't follow his regimen)
> 
> it wasn't pac that let fortune go, roach fired fortune because he kept the trainers fee when he trained pac against mab. roach went to pr and trained dlh for floyd at this time.


But anyway they are working with Fortune again. I didn't say Pacquiao let him go i said his team.
Also :lol:
http://www.fighthype.com/news/article15910.html


----------



## 2377

Pimp C said:


> Your video is shit. If PBF declined to take PED test but Pac was willing to PBF would be run out of the sport and you know it. Also Mark Mcquire got off light compared to what Barry Bonds got who was crucified in the media. Mark is currently working in baseball as a coach while Bonds hasn't been seen.


Floyd has been arrested for beating women on multiple occasions and even done jail time and wasnâ€™t â€œrun out of the sportâ€. So I donâ€™t agree with you on that one.

McGwire admitted his steroid use and apologized, whereas Bonds not only denied PEDâ€™s use, but was confrontational with the media, baseball execs and court officials. Dude is an asshole from most media/fan/player accounts; people wouldnâ€™t want to work under/with him as a coach.



Trash Bags said:


> bullshit video. pacquiao looked stronger above 135 than ever before. he knocked mosley down with a single punch. he broke margarito's face. margarito had been in there with some big punchers and some big dudes. he was in there against daniel santos who looked like a heavyweight in their fight, and santos wasnt able to do that to margarito. pacquiao battered miguel cotto for nine rounds. who else has been able to do that? something was definitely not right with pacquiao.


So knocking down Shane Mosley with a 1-2 combo = steroids?

Pac landed _hundreds_ of punches on Margarito and couldnâ€™t drop him; whereas Mosley (a busted PEDâ€™s user) KTFOâ€™d Margo when they fought. Not saying Shane was juicing when he destroyed Margo, just saying that Margo wasnâ€™t indestructible.

Cotto had rough fights with Judah and Clottey and was dominated by Austin Trout, were they on steroids?



bjl12 said:


> I have no issue in talking about this like an adult, but if anyone gets crybabyish or defensive about Manny I'm gonna ignore it.


I agree with that 100%, which is why I made the video (I think too many speak in hyperbole). My attempt was not to defend Pacquiao, but rather to show how there is literally zero evidence at this point to link him to PEDâ€™s. Having absorbed everyoneâ€™s feedback so far, I see I could have done a better job at this. Learning process.


----------



## Trash Bags

Montero said:


> Floyd has been arrested for beating women on multiple occasions and even done jail time and wasnâ€™t â€œrun out of the sportâ€. So I donâ€™t agree with you on that one.
> 
> McGwire admitted his steroid use and apologized, whereas Bonds not only denied PEDâ€™s use, but was confrontational with the media, baseball execs and court officials. Dude is an asshole from most media/fan/player accounts; people wouldnâ€™t want to work under/with him as a coach.
> 
> So knocking down Shane Mosley with a 1-2 combo = steroids?
> 
> Pac landed _hundreds_ of punches on Margarito and couldnâ€™t drop him; whereas Mosley (a busted PEDâ€™s user) KTFOâ€™d Margo when they fought. Not saying Shane was juicing when he destroyed Margo, just saying that Margo wasnâ€™t indestructible.
> 
> Cotto had rough fights with Judah and Clottey and was dominated by Austin Trout, were they on steroids?
> 
> I agree with that 100%, which is why I made the video (I think too many speak in hyperbole). My attempt was not to defend Pacquiao, but rather to show how there is literally zero evidence at this point to link him to PEDâ€™s. Having absorbed everyoneâ€™s feedback so far, I see I could have done a better job at this. Learning process.


no, but then again they didnt begin their careers at 105 lbs, did they?


----------



## 2377

Trash Bags said:


> no, but then again they didnt begin their careers at 105 lbs, did they?


This is the kind of tit for tat stuff that really leads to nowhere, but I'll briefly indulge...

Yes Pac weighed 106 pounds for his first pro fight, as a 16 year old dirt poor malnourished teenager. I don't know about you, but I continued to grow and fill out into my early 30's. I was maybe 170 lbs when I was 16, now I'm 215-220 (about 12% body fat) as a 35 year old.

Next.


----------



## turbotime

steviebruno said:


> The proof is in the mountains of circumstantial evidence, centered around Manny's legendary and comical list of excuses. Here's my favorite:


:rofl


----------



## turbotime

i don't think he was juicing by the way, but he ducked the fuck out of that Mayweather fight when it was hot.


----------



## Trash Bags

Montero said:


> This is the kind of tit for tat stuff that really leads to nowhere, but I'll briefly indulge...
> 
> Yes Pac weighed 106 pounds for his first pro fight, as a 16 year old dirt poor malnourished teenager. I don't know about you, but I continued to grow and fill out into my early 30's. I was maybe 170 lbs when I was 16, now I'm 215-220 (about 12% body fat) as a 35 year old.
> 
> Next.


fake/corny


----------



## 2377

Trash Bags said:


> fake/corny


Huh?

I can understand why you say 'corny', but what's 'fake' about that post?


----------



## Trash Bags

Montero said:


> Huh?
> 
> I can understand why you say 'corny', but what's 'fake' about that post?


i was just playing. we're not going to get anywhere. we have very different opinions on the matter. i watch your videos, man. i think they re great. take it easy.


----------



## 2377

Trash Bags said:


> i was just playing. we're not going to get anywhere. we have very different opinions on the matter. i watch your videos, man. i think they re great. take it easy.


My bad dog, the sarcasm gets so thick in here sometimes I can't even pick up on it haha.

:cheers


----------



## Pimp C

Montero said:


> Floyd has been arrested for beating women on multiple occasions and even done jail time and wasnâ€™t â€œrun out of the sportâ€. So I donâ€™t agree with you on that one.
> 
> McGwire admitted his steroid use and apologized, whereas Bonds not only denied PEDâ€™s use, but was confrontational with the media, baseball execs and court officials. Dude is an asshole from most media/fan/player accounts; people wouldnâ€™t want to work under/with him as a coach.


Many ATG boxers have a history of domestic violence and haven't been run out. You're reaching badly here log off. Like I said earlier, if PBF stopped a fight with Pac and made excuses as to why he couldn't test but Pac was willing to test and made none PBF would have taken it 10000x more. You have Pactards like yourself who excuse it but if it was the other way around you would crucify PBF for not testing, saying what does he have to hide? He's dirty and he's ducking Pac. Pac is more liked than PBF so he mostly gets a pass on this issue which is bullshit in its own right. I've said this for years, no athlete who thinks he's clean would ever turn down a drug test not to mention the career high payday that comes with it. Kill that noise man you know what the deal is here.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Montero said:


> Huh?
> 
> I can understand why you say 'corny', but what's 'fake' about that post?


You can't convince a shameless flomo. Love is blind. I'm still waiting for the proof after 6 years and counting....


----------



## MEXAMELAC

turbotime said:


> i don't think he was juicing by the way, but he ducked the fuck out of that Mayweather fight when it was hot.


Interesting...:think. I think the complete opposite.

I knew you'd have common sense on the "juicing".


----------



## turbotime

MEXAMELAC said:


> Interesting...:think. I think the complete opposite.
> 
> I knew you'd have common sense on the "juicing".


They ducked eachother, but Pac came out with the pre-emptive duck


----------



## Hatesrats

Go ahead & pencil this one in for 2015.
Ms. Jackson about to clean Floyd Mayweather out...


----------



## Trash Bags

MEXAMELAC said:


> You can't convince a shameless flomo. Love is blind. I'm still waiting for the proof after 6 years and counting....


I don't know why you keep saying I'm a flomo. I'm not a flomo. This isn't a court of law where someone is innocent until proven guilty. I guess some people see it that way. I don't. You need actual proof, a failed drug test perhaps. I don't. Ducking an osdt request is more than enough for me. In my mind, anyone who refuses any kind of drug test is hiding something. It doesn't matter who the opponent is. If Marquez or Cotto had made a similar request, and Pacquiao had refused, I'd be saying the exact same thing. Say I'm looking to hire someone, but before doing so, I ask them to submit to a drug test. If that person refuses, for whatever reason, I will automatically assume that they're on drugs, especially if it's a job that pays well. That's how I see it.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

turbotime said:


> They ducked eachother, but Pac came out with the pre-emptive duck


I guess that's fair but you can make a very strong case that May did the same.

It's fair to say both ducked eachother but the reasons and expressions, are the ones that make me sway towards one side more than the other.


----------



## turbotime

MEXAMELAC said:


> I guess that's fair but you can make a very strong case that May did the same.
> 
> It's fair to say both ducked eachother but the reasons and expressions, are the ones that make me sway towards one side more than the other.


Like how when Pac was fine to fight in May vs Marquez but then not Floyd?


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Trash Bags said:


> I don't know why you keep saying I'm a flomo. I'm not a flomo. This isn't a court of law where someone is innocent until proven guilty. I guess some people see it that way. I don't. You need actual proof, a failed drug test perhaps. I don't. Ducking an osdt request is more than enough for me. In my mind, anyone who refuses any kind of drug test is hiding something. It doesn't matter who the opponent is. If Marquez or Cotto had made a similar request, and Pacquiao had refused, I'd be saying the exact same thing. Say I'm looking to hire someone, but before doing so, I ask them to submit to a drug test. If that person refuses, for whatever reason, I will automatically assume that they're on drugs, especially if it's a job that pays well. That's how I see it.


Don't take this personal but your way of thinking is elementary. Which is why I say people are naive. This isn't a court of law but the same applies. You still need EVIDENCE. What you don't understand is that you will always have a counter argument to these accusations unless they are concrete. But there's no counter to a failed drug test , for example. Just like Montero said on his video, this doesn't mean that there isn't a possibility that Pac used PED's. I'm only saying that I can't accuse him, when there's nothing concrete behind those accusations. Just like Pac, you can make a case for MANY boxers. Sht, there might be guys on PED's that show no signs. We just don't know! It's not always visible. There's a bunch of possibilities.

Back to thinking in an elementary way...

Ducking an OSDT test doesn't mean you were on PED's. You need to look at the WHOLE picture but you're only focusing on that. You have to ask questions like... WHY did he duck? Is there a story behind it? etc. You're a guy who would be easily fooled. Let's say Pac did agree to the drug testing immediately; would that mean that he was never on them before lol??? Of course NOT!! But in your mind, you'd be convince he never was lol. This is why I say your way of thinking is elementary. For all we know, Pac could have agreed and been roided up the ass before that. OR, he could have agreed and still found ways to mask it. Another thing...if Pac was really on PED's, why the fuck would he put himself on the spot in that manner? Sht, If I were on PED's, I would have never made any comments that would give people reasons to believe I was. So why did he do that, when he could have easily avoided it??

You need to consider what happened and why Pac "ducked" the testing. You're not doing that. There is nothing wrong with requesting test's; the problem was HOW it was requested and the insinuations behind it. Regardless, I asked you this question before and you answered it...did Pac eventually agree to the testing??? YES.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

turbotime said:


> Like how when Pac was fine to fight in May vs Marquez but then not Floyd?


Not sure when this happened. What date are you talking about?

I was talking more about videos of Floyd, accusing Pac of PED use and expressing himself as if he was terrified or something. "My health comes first", "I'm not just walking through fighters". That type of shit.


----------



## turbotime

MEXAMELAC said:


> Not sure when this happened. What date are you talking about?
> 
> I was talking more about videos of Floyd, accusing Pac of PED use and expressing himself as if he was terrified or something. "My health comes first", "I'm not just walking through fighters". That type of shit.


may 5th 2012


----------



## Zopilote

MEXAMELAC said:


> Not sure when this happened. What date are you talking about?
> 
> I was talking more about videos of Floyd, accusing Pac of PED use and expressing himself as if he was terrified or something. "My health comes first", "I'm not just walking through fighters". That type of shit.


2012

Arum was opened to the idea of having the 4th fight against JMM on May, but when it came to a fight against Floyd, Arum would keep saying they wanted to wait on a new stadium or wanted to wait for Pacquiao's cut to heal.

That was Arum tho, but Manny could have still said something if he really wanted to fight Floyd.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

turbotime said:


> may 5th 2012


Dawg, that's waaaay after the genesis bro ha. What I don't understand is why people think there's a deadline. The fight could have been made every yr, starting in 2009. Dates were not the problem. The problem was a lack of SERIOUS negotiations. Date's are petty problems. I could easily bring up the fact that May retired and was very inactive in boxing. By 2012, there were never any serious negotiations going on. As a matter of fact, I have never taken anything serious regarding a fight between them, after the first time they "tried" to make it.


----------



## turbotime

MEXAMELAC said:


> Dawg, that's waaaay after the genesis bro ha. What I don't understand is why people think there's a deadline. The fight could have been made every yr, starting in 2009. Dates were not the problem. The problem was a lack of SERIOUS negotiations. Date's are petty problems. I could easily bring up the fact that May retired and was very inactive in boxing. By 2012, there were never any serious negotiations going on. As a matter of fact, I have never taken anything serious regarding a fight between them, after the first time they "tried" to make it.


when was the health comes first video?


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Zopilote said:


> 2012
> 
> Arum was opened to the idea of having the 4th fight against JMM on May, but when it came to a fight against Floyd, Arum would keep saying they wanted to wait on a new stadium or wanted to wait for Pacquiao's cut to heal.
> 
> That was Arum tho, but Manny could have still said something if he really wanted to fight Floyd.


Arum is an IMBECILE and is the main reason the fight was not made on Pac's side. As a matter of fact, I actually believe Arum never wanted the fight because I think he felt Pac would probably lose. Arum has pretty much controlled Manny's whole career. I always looked at Manny as a simpleton. Manny has never given me a reason to believe he wouldn't fight him. He could have told Arum that he wanted the fight and Arum would have convinced him to take another fight and "trust" him. Plus, the same can apply to FLoyd. He is his own boss right? Floyd himself has said Pac is ordered by Arum. So why isn't Floyd doing everything possible to make it?


----------



## MEXAMELAC

turbotime said:


> when was the health comes first video?


How does the date of the video relate??


----------



## Zopilote

MEXAMELAC said:


> Arum is an IMBECILE and is the main reason the fight was not made on Pac's side. As a matter of fact, I actually believe Arum never wanted the fight because I think he felt Pac would probably lose. Arum has pretty much controlled Manny's whole career. I always looked at Manny as a simpleton. Manny has never given me a reason to believe he wouldn't fight him. He could have told Arum that he wanted the fight and Arum would have convinced him to take another and "trust" him. Plus, the same can apply to FLoyd. He is his own boss right? Floyd himself has said Pac is ordered by Arum. So why isn't Floyd doing everything possible to make it?


Oh i agree 100%. I've never faulted one more than the other, to me they're both (plus Arum) equally guilty for not making the fight happen, and i've always said FUCK ALL 3 of them for that.


----------



## turbotime

MEXAMELAC said:


> How does the date of the video relate??


You're the one stating dates matter.

Truth is, Manny backed out of the fight and sued Floyd late 2009 when Mayweather hadn't said a word to accuse him.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Zopilote said:


> Oh i agree 100%. I've never faulted one more than the other, to me they're both (plus Arum) equally guilty for not making the fight happen, and i've always said FUCK ALL 3 of them for that.


Nah, I agree. THEY ALL played a part in that shit. It was stupid. But the ONLY reason why I have always faulted May more than anyone, is because of what happened in the start. The way he has expressed himself about Pac. The accusations, disrespectful comments and hypocrisy. The dude is clearly jealous of him, for whatever reason. May is an enigma to me. I was never the guy who believed that May was afraid of him but he never really showed me that he was confident. He wasn't sure of himself.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

turbotime said:


> You're the one stating dates matter.
> 
> Truth is, Manny backed out of the fight and sued Floyd late 2009 when Mayweather hadn't said a word to accuse him.


That's why lol. How does the Date relate. Why does the date matter?? By the way, I said the dates didn't matter. That they were not the problem. I never said "dates matter" bro.

You don't need to say a word, to make insinuations. The fact that his CAMP accused him steroids, and then he requested MORE drug testing, was obvious to any man with common sense. He eventually accused him and STILL with no proof. What stood out more than anything was the way he expressed himself about it though. Shocking, to say the least. It's really what he always wanted to say. It wasn't hard to read between the lines.


----------



## Trash Bags

MEXAMELAC said:


> Don't take this personal but your way of thinking is elementary. Which is why I say people are naive. This isn't a court of law but the same applies. You still need EVIDENCE. What you don't understand is that you will always have a counter argument to these accusations unless they are concrete. But there's no counter to a failed drug test , for example. Just like Montero said on his video, this doesn't mean that there isn't a possibility that Pac used PED's. I'm only saying that I can't accuse him, when there's nothing concrete behind those accusations. Just like Pac, you can make a case for MANY boxers. Sht, there might be guys on PED's that show no signs. We just don't know! It's not always visible. There's a bunch of possibilities.
> 
> Back to thinking in an elementary way...
> 
> Ducking an OSDT test doesn't mean you were on PED's. You need to look at the WHOLE picture but you're only focusing on that. You have to ask questions like... WHY did he duck? Is there a story behind it? etc. You're a guy who would be easily fooled. Let's say Pac did agree to the drug testing immediately; would that mean that he was never on them before lol??? Of course NOT!! But in your mind, you'd be convince he never was lol. This is why I say your way of thinking is elementary. For all we know, Pac could have agreed and been roided up the ass before that. OR, he could have agreed and still found ways to mask it. Another thing...if Pac was really on PED's, why the fuck would he put himself on the spot in that manner? Sht, If I were on PED's, I would have never made any comments that would give people reasons to believe I was. So why did he do that, when he could have easily avoided it??
> 
> You need to consider what happened and why Pac "ducked" the testing. You're not doing that. There is nothing wrong with requesting test's; the problem was HOW it was requested and the insinuations behind it. Regardless, I asked you this question before and you answered it...did Pac eventually agree to the testing??? YES.


I never said my reasoning was anything but basic. It's very straightforward thinking. It's common sense if you ask me. The way Floyd's team publicly accused Pacquiao of roiding was wrong. I'm not disputing that. But do you honestly think that if Floyd had quietly slipped the osdt clause into the contract, Pacquiao would have agreed to it? You lose the right to call people "naive" when you say such things. Simply making the osdt request, even privately, is an insinuation. If Pacquiao had agreed to the osdt, and all of a sudden his power had diminished greatly, you're damn right people would've started publicly accusing him of doping, even if he had passed everything with flying colors. If Pacquiao had agreed to it, and Floyd had walked him down, what do you think people would have thought? What would you have thought? You and I would get along better if you stopped saying such as, "you're a guy who would be easily fooled." If you want to have a respectful conversation, we can do that.

I must've missed something. There's a story behind Pacquiao's rejection of osdt? Are you talking about the ridiculous excuses he and his camp made? If and when you reply, please, hold the arrogance.


----------



## turbotime

MEXAMELAC said:


> That's why lol. How does the Date relate. Why does the date matter?? By the way, I said the dates didn't matter. That they were not the problem. I never said "dates matter" bro.
> 
> You don't need to say a word, to make insinuations. The fact that his CAMP accused him steroids, and then he requested MORE drug testing, was obvious to any man with common sense. He eventually accused him and STILL with no proof. What stood out more than anything was the way he expressed himself about it though. Shocking, to say the least. It's really what he always wanted to say. It wasn't hard to read between the lines.


Mayweather's dad is his whole camp now?

Manny and Arum slandered themselves with all of their excuse making. Manny is ok to test now, but not then :rofl


----------



## Divi253

turbotime said:


> Mayweather's dad is his whole camp now?
> 
> Manny and Arum slandered themselves with all of their excuse making. Manny is ok to test now, but not then :rofl


His feelings were hurt, that's clearly a good enough reason for him to turn down the fight. How dare his future opponent say he wanted him to prove he was clean by doing the same thing he's asking his own opponents to do now. :rofl


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Trash Bags said:


> I never said my reasoning was anything but basic. It's very straightforward thinking. It's common sense if you ask me. The way Floyd's team publicly accused Pacquiao of roiding was wrong. I'm not disputing that. But do you honestly think that if Floyd had quietly slipped the osdt clause into the contract, Pacquiao would have agreed to it? You lose the right to call people "naive" when you say such things. Simply making the osdt request, even privately, is an insinuation. If Pacquiao had agreed to the osdt, and all of a sudden his power had diminished greatly, you're damn right people would've started publicly accusing him of doping, even if he had passed everything with flying colors. If Pacquiao had agreed to it, and Floyd had walked him down, what do you think people would have thought? What would you have thought? You and I would get along better if you stopped saying such as, "you're a guy who would be easily fooled." If you want to have a respectful conversation, we can do that.
> 
> I must've missed something. There's a story behind Pacquiao's rejection of osdt? Are you talking about the ridiculous excuses he and his camp made? If and when you reply, please, hold the arrogance.


This is where we disagree. Straightforward thinking, doesn't mean that you're right. I'm not saying you can't be suspicious. We ALL can be suspicious about many fighters but if there's no real evidence AND counter argument's, there is a chance that you can also be wrong. That's the point. While you're here thinking it's "common sense" that he was on PED's, others like Montero for example don't think it is. He explained in his video perfectly and it's a LEGIT argument against it. You're trying to hype up Pac as if he did some Superman sht. Beating the guys he did, in that fashion, is NOT uncommon. The opponents he stopped were NOT HUGE, compared to him. Yes it's impressive but not impossible or unbelievable, when you consider his abilities.

"But do you honestly think that if Floyd had quietly slipped the osdt clause into the contract, Pacquiao would have agreed to it?"

This is a matter of opinion bro. I have no idea. But what I do know, is that if they didn't accuse him blatantly, the negotiations could have been much more positive and it could have benefited Mayweather. For example, if May publicly would have stated that he wanted to add extra drug testing, due to PED use in the WORLD of sports and for the betterment of boxing, without ever mentioning Pacquiao, I would have applauded him, and gave him props. Why? Because then I knew he was sincere and I could not judge him or question his intentions, since his focus was never on an individual but the SPORT as a WHOLE. So can you blame me for thinking his full of shit after they way he handled it?? They accused Pac without any proof AT ALL, AND he demanded extra testing after that, when he never did to any boxer prior. Not just that, but he continued to accuse him and even took several disrespectful shots at him for no reason. You really expect me to believe that his intentions all along were to help the sport?? Please! Now let's say May did what I mentioned and handled it in a professional way, and Pac STILL refused, then I'd be right with you and I would have been even MORE suspicious of Pac and would have blamed him for the collapse of the negotiations. And that's my honest answer, whether you believe me or not.

Only reason I said some of you guys were naive is due to the fact that you guys believe everything you read. It wasn't a disrespect towards you but only to point out that you guys clearly don't know how journalism works. Your way of thinking is too simplistic and plain. You don't really look at things with an open mind and analyze the situations. Or maybe it's not even that. Maybe you just don't want to since you're a May fan and rather stick to what you think, even if you have no argument behind it. I don't know.

"If Pacquiao had agreed to the osdt, and all of a sudden his power had diminished greatly, you're damn right people would've started publicly accusing him of doping"

See this is exactly your problem and this is the same reason why I put the blame of May. Why would anyone think this?? Why would this even cross a person's mind?? Oh YES, because May's camp accused him and made the insinuations lol. Now do you understand why those accusations were bad in every way?? This is why boxing has turned in to a fucking JOKE with all this PED nonsense. You can't do sht now without people thinking you're on something. How would people know that his power diminished greatly?? He was never able to KO Marquez who is smaller than May, so why would it cross my mind if he didn't stop May? Sht, even Marquez was able to fight off Pac in all his fights. He would even go toe to toe, many times. Why would I think he was "off" PED's if May walked him down? May is the bigger guy anyway and I've seen with my eyes that May is not a WEAK fighter. He is actually pretty strong for his size. Why would I assume that and not just think May is strong and is just beating him?? Why?? Your mind is so focused on this PED BS, that you have Pac in a scope and look for anything to argue. Remember Vargas vs DLH?? Vargas actually failed a drug test for STEROIDS. Guess what? He got KTFO! What did that fight teach us?? Apparently nothing.

People will THINK many things. Who cares! At the end of the day it's about what makes sense. And in this case, accusing fighters (not just Pac) of PED without REAL evidence is STUPID and a waste a time to even argue. It's a WASTE of time. Pac rejecting OSDT has already been explained. Why would Pac accept a DEMAND from May after being blatantly accused? They were slanderous comments. He agreed when he pleased, and it was his right. There is a big difference between NEVER agreeing and not agreeing immediately. Only point that matters is that he did.

"You and I would get along better if you stopped saying such as, "you're a guy who would be easily fooled." If you want to have a respectful conversation, we can do that" 

Are you serious :lol:? You were the one who insulted me in the first place and now you're talking about having respectful conversations ha?? I never disrespected anyone here. I only reacted to being dissed. I don't know why you think I'm being arrogant? Can you really tell that just by reading a post? Maybe I'm sarcastic at times but my intentions are not to be arrogant.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

turbotime said:


> Mayweather's dad is his whole camp now?
> 
> Manny and Arum slandered themselves with all of their excuse making. Manny is ok to test now, but not then :rofl


Sr is part of the camp. Does it have to be his WHOLE camp? You just have to look at the steps man :lol:.

#1 Sr first to make accusations/insinuations that Pac was on PED's. 
#2 Jr demands EXTRA testing after never demanding this to anyone before, even when PED's were already used in boxing.

End of story ha. How is that difficult to understand :huh?

Yes, Arum and Pac also had their BS excuses. I never said they didn't.

Ok Manny didn't agree immediately...so what? Did he eventually agree? YES. That's all that matters.


----------



## Trash Bags

MEXAMELAC said:


> This is where we disagree. Straightforward thinking, doesn't mean that you're right. I'm not saying you can't be suspicious. We ALL can be suspicious about many fighters but if there's no real evidence AND counter argument's, there is a chance that you can also be wrong. That's the point. While you're here thinking it's "common sense" that he was on PED's, others like Montero for example don't think it is. He explained in his video perfectly and it's a LEGIT argument against it. You're trying to hype up Pac as if he did some Superman sht. Beating the guys he did, in that fashion, is NOT uncommon. The opponents he stopped were NOT HUGE, compared to him. Yes it's impressive but not impossible or unbelievable, when you consider his abilities.
> 
> "But do you honestly think that if Floyd had quietly slipped the osdt clause into the contract, Pacquiao would have agreed to it?"
> 
> This is a matter of opinion bro. I have no idea. But what I do know, is that if they didn't accuse him blatantly, the negotiations could have been much more positive and it could have benefited Mayweather. For example, if May publicly would have stated that he wanted to add extra drug testing, due to PED use in the WORLD of sports and for the betterment of boxing, without ever mentioning Pacquiao, I would have applauded him, and gave him props. Why? Because then I knew he was sincere and I could not judge him or question his intentions, since his focus was never on an individual but the SPORT as a WHOLE. So can you blame me for thinking his full of shit after they way he handled it?? They accused Pac without any proof AT ALL, AND he demanded extra testing after that, when he never did to any boxer prior. Not just that, but he continued to accuse him and even took several disrespectful shots at him for no reason. You really expect me to believe that his intentions all along were to help the sport?? Please! Now let's say May did what I mentioned and handled it in a professional way, and Pac STILL refused, then I'd be right with you and I would have been even MORE suspicious of Pac and would have blamed him for the collapse of the negotiations. And that's my honest answer, whether you believe me or not.
> 
> Only reason I said some of you guys were naive is due to the fact that you guys believe everything you read. It wasn't a disrespect towards you but only to point out that you guys clearly don't know how journalism works. Your way of thinking is too simplistic and plain. You don't really look at things with an open mind and analyze the situations. Or maybe it's not even that. Maybe you just don't want to since you're a May fan and rather stick to what you think, even if you have no argument behind it. I don't know.
> 
> "If Pacquiao had agreed to the osdt, and all of a sudden his power had diminished greatly, you're damn right people would've started publicly accusing him of doping"
> 
> See this is exactly your problem and this is the same reason why I put the blame of May. Why would anyone think this?? Why would this even cross a person's mind?? Oh YES, because May's camp accused him and made the insinuations lol. Now do you understand why those accusations were bad in every way?? This is why boxing has turned in to a fucking JOKE with all this PED nonsense. You can't do sht now without people thinking you're on something. How would people know that his power diminished greatly?? He was never able to KO Marquez who is smaller than May, so why would it cross my mind if he didn't stop May? Sht, even Marquez was able to fight off Pac in all his fights. He would even go toe to toe, many times. Why would I think he was "off" PED's if May walked him down? May is the bigger guy anyway and I've seen with my eyes that May is not a WEAK fighter. He is actually pretty strong for his size. Why would I assume that and not just think May is strong and is just beating him?? Why?? Your mind is so focused on this PED BS, that you have Pac in a scope and look for anything to argue. Remember Vargas vs DLH?? Vargas actually failed a drug test for STEROIDS. Guess what? He got KTFO! What did that fight teach us?? Apparently nothing.
> 
> People will THINK many things. Who cares! At the end of the day it's about what makes sense. And in this case, accusing fighters (not just Pac) of PED without REAL evidence is STUPID and a waste a time to even argue. It's a WASTE of time. Pac rejecting OSDT has already been explained. Why would Pac accept a DEMAND from May after being blatantly accused? They were slanderous comments. He agreed when he pleased, and it was his right. There is a big difference between NEVER agreeing and not agreeing immediately. Only point that matters is that he did.
> 
> "You and I would get along better if you stopped saying such as, "you're a guy who would be easily fooled." If you want to have a respectful conversation, we can do that"
> 
> Are you serious :lol:? You were the one who insulted me in the first place and now you're talking about having respectful conversations ha?? I never disrespected anyone here. I only reacted to being dissed. I don't know why you think I'm being arrogant? Can you really tell that just by reading a post? Maybe I'm sarcastic at times but my intentions are not to be arrogant.


i see where you're coming from, but i disagree. we'll just have to agree to disagree. you asked me i f knew what the word "exponentially" meant. if i'm using the word, chances are i know what it means, u feel me? anyway bro, no hard feelings.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Trash Bags said:


> i see where you're coming from, but i disagree. we'll just have to agree to disagree. you asked me i f knew what the word "exponentially" meant. if i'm using the word, chances are i know what it means, u feel me? anyway bro, no hard feelings.


My bad. I just thought you were exaggerating in expressing what Pac was doing. That's all. I never looked at Pac as Superman or something like that. But yeah, I guess everyone has their own way of thinking.

It's all good man. You're cool with me :cheers.


----------



## Trash Bags

MEXAMELAC said:


> My bad. I just thought you were exaggerating in expressing what Pac was doing. That's all. I never looked at Pac as Superman or something like that. But yeah, I guess everyone has there own way of thinking.
> 
> It's all good man. You're cool with me :cheers.


man, the shit pacquiao was doing was crazy. a lot of people said he was on the verge of becoming the best ever. believe it or not, im a big pacquiao fan. the whole osdt thing really disappointed me though. i'm a fan of most boxers actually. there are very few fighters i despise. i cant stand adrien broner. i fucking hate david haye's guts. i hate margarito and mosley cuz they cheated. that's pretty much it i think.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Trash Bags said:


> man, the shit pacquiao was doing was crazy. a lot of people said he was on the verge of becoming the best ever. believe it or not, im a big pacquiao fan. the whole osdt thing really disappointed me though. i'm a fan of most boxers actually. there are very few fighters i despise. i cant stand adrien broner. i fucking hate david haye's guts. i hate margarito and mosley cuz they cheated. that's pretty much it i think.


You can't believe the hype though bruh. The GOAT?? C'mon now lol. I think Pac is an awesome boxer. I respect him for many reasons but I never considered him becoming the best ever. He's definitely one of the best little guys of all-time. No question! But to be TBE, you really need to have a perfect career and some luck it seems. You need to be able to be in an era where you have the chance to face TOP/HOF opposition and you need to beat them. I'm old school, so I'm not really a true believer in just calling ONE guy TBE. I think you can make a case for several and for that reason alone, I just ignore those talks. I just try to appreciate what fighters do in their eras. It's also not fair to compare boxers from different Era's. Things change. I guess it's subjective and everyone can make a case for many boxers. But Mayweather and Pacquiao are definitely some of the best of all-time.


----------



## turbotime

MEXAMELAC said:


> Sr is part of the camp. Does it have to be his WHOLE camp? You just have to look at the steps man :lol:.
> 
> #1 Sr first to make accusations/insinuations that Pac was on PED's.
> #2 Jr demands EXTRA testing after never demanding this to anyone before, even when PED's were already used in boxing.
> 
> End of story ha. How is that difficult to understand :huh?
> 
> Yes, Arum and Pac also had their BS excuses. I never said they didn't.
> 
> Ok Manny didn't agree immediately...so what? Did he eventually agree? YES. That's all that matters.


You said camp, SR was not involved with Mayweather's team at that time

Manny actually agreed initially. Then he flip flopped. Who is to say he wouldn't again when it came time to put pen to paper??


----------



## MEXAMELAC

turbotime said:


> You said camp, SR was not involved with Mayweather's team at that time
> 
> Manny actually agreed initially. Then he flip flopped. Who is to say he wouldn't again when it came time to put pen to paper??


C'mon Turbo ha. It's his dad man! I can't confirm whether he was "officially" part of his camp or not but it doesn't really matter in this situation. You knew what I meant bro, stop playing :lol:.

Honestly, I never heard of Pac agreeing initially, all I know is that he refused and had some stupid reasons. I just think EGO played a big part and he was clearly pissed about the accusations. As for him flip flopping? I don't know. If you asked for my opinion, I think he would, as long as he felt things were fair. Don't really have a reason to think he wouldn't agree after he did before. That's just my opinion.


----------



## turbotime

MEXAMELAC said:


> C'mon Turbo ha. It's his dad man! I can't confirm whether he was "officially" part of his camp or not but it doesn't really matter in this situation. You knew what I meant bro, stop playing :lol:.
> 
> Honestly, I never heard of Pac agreeing initially, all I know is that he refused and had some stupid reasons. I just think EGO played a big part and he was clearly pissed about the accusations. As for him flip flopping? I don't know. If you asked for my opinion, I think he would, as long as he felt things were fair. Don't really have a reason to think he wouldn't agree after he did before. That's just my opinion.


He wasn't a part of his camp. Who cares what his dad said? Sue him, not Floyd.

You think all of these things, when really they are just one of the many excuses team PAC conjured up to get out of the fight.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

turbotime said:


> He wasn't a part of his camp. Who cares what his dad said? Sue him, not Floyd.
> 
> You think all of these things, when really they are just one of the many excuses team PAC conjured up to get out of the fight.


The lawsuit was a different issue and there's a reason why they settled and changed their stance. But I don't care about the lawsuit though. That was never really my point on this situation. Whether Pac sued him or not, I never cared about that. I was talking only about the boxing side of things. That's a completely different topic. Pac suing him, is an outside matter. Maybe it was his way of payback?? I don't know. The point it that the damage was already done. If there's no accusations or insinuations, then NOTHING happens. There is no reason to beef. There is no reason for lawsuits. There's no reason for none of that. This goes back to my original point. These are all reasons why I said that I never thought the fight would be made because it got out of hand and shit never got serious. It was back and forth! Stupid excuses and EGO trips. This is why I go to the GENESIS. What started it all?? There was no need to cause controversy.


----------



## PityTheFool

MEXAMELAC said:


> This is where we disagree. Straightforward thinking, doesn't mean that you're right. I'm not saying you can't be suspicious. We ALL can be suspicious about many fighters but if there's no real evidence AND counter argument's, there is a chance that you can also be wrong. That's the point. While you're here thinking it's "common sense" that he was on PED's, others like Montero for example don't think it is. He explained in his video perfectly and it's a LEGIT argument against it. You're trying to hype up Pac as if he did some Superman sht. Beating the guys he did, in that fashion, is NOT uncommon. The opponents he stopped were NOT HUGE, compared to him. Yes it's impressive but not impossible or unbelievable, when you consider his abilities.
> 
> "But do you honestly think that if Floyd had quietly slipped the osdt clause into the contract, Pacquiao would have agreed to it?"
> 
> This is a matter of opinion bro. I have no idea. But what I do know, is that if they didn't accuse him blatantly, the negotiations could have been much more positive and it could have benefited Mayweather. For example, if May publicly would have stated that he wanted to add extra drug testing, due to PED use in the WORLD of sports and for the betterment of boxing, without ever mentioning Pacquiao, I would have applauded him, and gave him props. Why? Because then I knew he was sincere and I could not judge him or question his intentions, since his focus was never on an individual but the SPORT as a WHOLE. So can you blame me for thinking his full of shit after they way he handled it?? They accused Pac without any proof AT ALL, AND he demanded extra testing after that, when he never did to any boxer prior. Not just that, but he continued to accuse him and even took several disrespectful shots at him for no reason. You really expect me to believe that his intentions all along were to help the sport?? Please! Now let's say May did what I mentioned and handled it in a professional way, and Pac STILL refused, then I'd be right with you and I would have been even MORE suspicious of Pac and would have blamed him for the collapse of the negotiations. And that's my honest answer, whether you believe me or not.
> 
> Only reason I said some of you guys were naive is due to the fact that you guys believe everything you read. It wasn't a disrespect towards you but only to point out that you guys clearly don't know how journalism works. Your way of thinking is too simplistic and plain. You don't really look at things with an open mind and analyze the situations. Or maybe it's not even that. Maybe you just don't want to since you're a May fan and rather stick to what you think, even if you have no argument behind it. I don't know.
> 
> "If Pacquiao had agreed to the osdt, and all of a sudden his power had diminished greatly, you're damn right people would've started publicly accusing him of doping"
> 
> See this is exactly your problem and this is the same reason why I put the blame of May. Why would anyone think this?? Why would this even cross a person's mind?? Oh YES, because May's camp accused him and made the insinuations lol. Now do you understand why those accusations were bad in every way?? This is why boxing has turned in to a fucking JOKE with all this PED nonsense. You can't do sht now without people thinking you're on something. How would people know that his power diminished greatly?? He was never able to KO Marquez who is smaller than May, so why would it cross my mind if he didn't stop May? Sht, even Marquez was able to fight off Pac in all his fights. He would even go toe to toe, many times. Why would I think he was "off" PED's if May walked him down? May is the bigger guy anyway and I've seen with my eyes that May is not a WEAK fighter. He is actually pretty strong for his size. Why would I assume that and not just think May is strong and is just beating him?? Why?? Your mind is so focused on this PED BS, that you have Pac in a scope and look for anything to argue. Remember Vargas vs DLH?? Vargas actually failed a drug test for STEROIDS. Guess what? He got KTFO! What did that fight teach us?? Apparently nothing.
> 
> People will THINK many things. Who cares! At the end of the day it's about what makes sense. And in this case, accusing fighters (not just Pac) of PED without REAL evidence is STUPID and a waste a time to even argue. It's a WASTE of time. Pac rejecting OSDT has already been explained. Why would Pac accept a DEMAND from May after being blatantly accused? They were slanderous comments. He agreed when he pleased, and it was his right. There is a big difference between NEVER agreeing and not agreeing immediately. Only point that matters is that he did.
> 
> "You and I would get along better if you stopped saying such as, "you're a guy who would be easily fooled." If you want to have a respectful conversation, we can do that"
> 
> Are you serious :lol:? You were the one who insulted me in the first place and now you're talking about having respectful conversations ha?? I never disrespected anyone here. I only reacted to being dissed. I don't know why you think I'm being arrogant? Can you really tell that just by reading a post? Maybe I'm sarcastic at times but my intentions are not to be arrogant.


I think you've stuck to your guns and put your points well at times mate,but I might have missed you addressing a point that I've been meaning to put to you so apologies if you have.
But there's a theme running through the posts I have seen.
It looks like you think Floyd pulled these insinuations out of the air.Almost everyone outwith Manny's fans had suspicions about him.It wasn't a Mayweather propaganda invention.


----------



## bjl12

Can't believe this conversation is ongoing...still.

People became suspicious of Manny when he accumulated accolades which have never been done before. Climbing three weight classes in one calendar year and pummeling top guys. He improved his speed, power, and endurance as he moved up weight classes (which goes against every ounce of logic - and defies the history of the sport...boxers simply don't do that). Hell look at Broner when he moved up to WW (complete loss of the THUDDING power he had at 135) or look at Rios/Alvarado when they moved up...even Cotto/Floyd are entirely ineffective at 154...their power doesn't travel well at all (I obviously don't put much credence on Sergio/Rodriguez wins :rofl). This doesn't mean that Pacquiao did use steroids, but it is certainly suspicious considering it happened for him around the age of ~28? That's not a growth spurt age :-(

To make matters worse the Pac camp balked at OSDT and offered the lamest/most pathetic excuses for why. The combination of his accomplishments (when interpreted with the history of boxing in mind) along with his initial unwillingness to take drug tests really made him out to look like a PED user. I personally do believe he used PED's during his initial ascension to stardom. I think he stopped using them around the Margarito fight (maybe shortly before or shortly after), but I do think all of his fights beyond 135 were "assisted" with some special substances - just my opinion.


----------



## turbotime

MEXAMELAC said:


> The lawsuit was a different issue and there's a reason why they settled and changed their stance. But I don't care about the lawsuit though. That was never really my point on this situation. Whether Pac sued him or not, I never cared about that. I was talking only about the boxing side of things. That's a completely different topic. Pac suing him, is an outside matter. Maybe it was his way of payback?? I don't know. The point it that the damage was already done. If there's no accusations or insinuations, then NOTHING happens. There is no reason to beef. There is no reason for lawsuits. There's no reason for none of that. This goes back to my original point. These are all reasons why I said that I never thought the fight would be made because it got out of hand and shit never got serious. It was back and forth! Stupid excuses and EGO trips. This is why I go to the GENESIS. What started it all?? There was no need to cause controversy.


Boxing is a business so you're being insolent if you're going to ignore "Outside matters"


----------



## DobyZhee

I feel like PAC-Algieri is getting more publicity..

I also feel that Floyd hasn't done enough to promote his fight because he really doesn't have to.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

PityTheFool said:


> I think you've stuck to your guns and put your points well at times mate,but I might have missed you addressing a point that I've been meaning to put to you so apologies if you have.
> But there's a theme running through the posts I have seen.
> It looks like you think Floyd pulled these insinuations out of the air.Almost everyone outwith Manny's fans had suspicions about him.It wasn't a Mayweather propaganda invention.


As I stated in prior post's, there is NOTHING wrong with suspicion. The problem was that they ACCUSED him of PED use. The post that you replied too, has an example of what May could have done. He could have handled it in a different way. The only thing that caused, was a FIRE. It created BEEF. Pacquiao's NAME should have never been mentioned because now you're getting into serious problems. When you're a professional in ANY SPORT, and someone accuses you of PED use, it turns into a situation that is very personal and serious. Reputations are questioned, and accomplishments. The media, haters, casuals, etc etc start getting involved and many start believing sht. It can affect the reputation of a person in many ways and even the SPORT. That sht ain't cool. Just take a look at what boxing has turned into. You hear talks of PED's use EVERYWHERE, not just for Pac but Marquez, Ward, Mayweather, Porter and none have been proven lol. You can't do anything great anymore, or you're on PED's. It's ridiculous.

As for Mayweather intentions...I can't say that it was a "propaganda" but I have way more reasons to believe he had mal intent. Mayweather HIMSELF gives me the reason to believe this. This isn't about rumors but May himself. How many times have you heard him takes shots at him? From PED accusations to, racist comments and just dissing in general. He's always talking negative about him. What makes you think that he didn't have foul intentions? Like I said, May himself gives you all the answers. He's a hypocrite, always contradicting himself, and the proof in his statements and reactions towards these issues. This isn't like I'm just guessing, and just spewing nonsense. I think it's pretty obvious that May hates on Pac, for whatever reason. Bro I PERSONALLY know May fans who don't even question this due to May always making himself look stupid. It's nobody's fault but his. What else do you expect me to think? Unless you have something that can outweigh those things, I'd like to hear them? Make me a believer...


----------



## DobyZhee

Bogotazo said:


> Some buddies eh?


Yea he happens to work for the NSAC


----------



## MEXAMELAC

turbotime said:


> Boxing is a business so you're being insolent if you're going to ignore "Outside matters"


Insolent towards who?? Mayweather? Seems that there's some confusion here. I tried my best to explain my point. I don't understand how the business relates to what I said. But if this is going to lead to more insults, then what's the point of continuing?? Might as well talk about Canelo :lol:. I think I made all my points regarding that issue.


----------



## tezel8764

*The definitive Floyd Mayweather vs Manny Pacquiao thread!*

It's funny how PAC wants to do testing now that the IRS are on his ass. :lol:


----------



## DobyZhee

tezel8764 said:


> It's funny how PAC wants to do testing now that the IRS are on his ass. :lol:


Then he would have fought him earlier. Both fighters took the easier route by cleaning out the division


----------



## 2377

Pimp C said:


> You have Pactards like yourself who excuse it but if it was the other way around you would crucify PBF for not testing, saying what does he have to hide? He's dirty and he's ducking Pac.


How the fuck am I excusing the Pacquiao camp when I CLEARLY state in my video that BOTH SIDES ARE AT FAULT for the fight not happening?

Brother you have a lot of bias, anger and hostility inside. You seem to view the world through a filter. We will just never agree on this issue. I NEVER said Pac is 100% innocent and Floyd is 100% guilty in the whole May-Pac mess; I merely said that there is absolutely ZERO evidence linking Pac to steroids. Im not gonna go tit for tat with you on testing, negotiations, finances, changing demands between the camps, misinformation in the media, etc. There were games being played behind the scenes in BOTH camps, things going on behind closed doors that were different than what was publicly spoken. But all thats a dead end issue, its not worth getting into.



MEXAMELAC said:


> I'm still waiting for the proof after 6 years and counting....


Thats that point I was trying to make in the video. At this point there is NO EVIDENCE so everybody needs to leave it the fuck alone. That doesnt mean everybody is innocent and/or guilty on both sides for the fight not happening.



Trash Bags said:


> I don't know why you keep saying I'm a flomo. I'm not a flomo. This isn't a court of law where someone is innocent until proven guilty. I guess some people see it that way. I don't. You need actual proof, a failed drug test perhaps. I don't. Ducking an osdt request is more than enough for me. In my mind, anyone who refuses any kind of drug test is hiding something. It doesn't matter who the opponent is. If Marquez or Cotto had made a similar request, and Pacquiao had refused, I'd be saying the exact same thing. Say I'm looking to hire someone, but before doing so, I ask them to submit to a drug test. If that person refuses, for whatever reason, I will automatically assume that they're on drugs, especially if it's a job that pays well. That's how I see it.


Negotiating a mega-fight is 90% politics. And you know damn well with politics that whats being said in public doesnt always equate to whats taking place behind the scenes. For example, during one round of negotiations but Arum and Ellerbe were communicating for several months thru a middle man (same guy who served as a mediator to briefly put the GBP-TR cold war to bed) behind the scenes, keeping details from social media. After months, Arum gave a deadline for the Mayweather camp to contact him by, if he didnt hear nothing he was gonna go forward with another fight for Pac (they were sick of waiting). The deadline came and went, there was an open conference call and Mays team never dialed in, so team Pac signed another fight. The following week Ellerbe was asked about the negotiations, the deadline, the conference call, etc and he responded that neither camp had spoken for months, he straight up lied in public. This entire incident was followed/blogged by big Dan at ESPN.

One thing happening behind the scenes, another being spoken thru the media. So when Pac originally refused to do blood tests a few weeks from the fight (agreed to do them earlier in camp), I do believe thats controversial, but I dont read too much into it because it could have been nothing more than negotiating power play tactic. It made him look bad in the long run, but it in no way indicts him of any wrong doing.



MEXAMELAC said:


> Ducking an OSDT test doesn't mean you were on PED's. You need to look at the WHOLE picture but you're only focusing on that. You have to ask questions like... WHY did he duck? Is there a story behind it? etc. You're a guy who would be easily fooled.


THIS.

And for the record, he didnt duck the testing, he just didnt agree with the timeline.


----------



## turbotime

MEXAMELAC said:


> Insolent towards who?? Mayweather? Seems that there's some confusion here. I tried my best to explain my point. I don't understand how the business relates to what I said. But if this is going to lead to more insults, then what's the point of continuing?? Might as well talk about Canelo :lol:. I think I made all my points regarding that issue.


Youre going on about this "Boxing" point of view only to suit your agenda when really boxing is as much a business as it is a fight. I hope you were bitching about Manny for almost cancelling the Hatton fight due to money issues. Mustn't have wanted the fight.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

@bald_head_slick


----------



## DobyZhee

lol pac algieri getting more pub than mayeather maidana on floyd's fight week


----------



## MEXAMELAC

turbotime said:


> Youre going on about this "Boxing" point of view only to suit your agenda when really boxing is as much a business as it is a fight. I hope you were bitching about Manny for almost cancelling the Hatton fight due to money issues. Mustn't have wanted the fight.


You're confused. It's only my agenda, yet you haven't been able to disprove shit I've said. You really think that I'm the only person who thinks this lol? You come back with random single sentences that are waaay the fuck off from the topic. Just like now "I hope you were bitching about Manny for almost cancelling the Hatton fight due to money issues". Why would you hope :huh? Who the fuck is talking about that fight anyway?? This is about May vs Pac and why it wasn't made. You need to keep up and focus on the topic at hand.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

DobyZhee said:


> lol pac algieri getting more pub than mayeather maidana on floyd's fight week


No it's not


----------



## Mexi-Box

MichiganWarrior said:


> No it's not


:rofl you sound like a little kid.


----------



## Hoshi

*Sam Watson telling it true?*






Said something similar at the Brook v Porter fight too.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

I think it might actually happen because Khan and Brook are fighting in May so it only leaves Pacquiao or Garcia

But because Canelo vs Cotto could happen in May Pac vs Floyd is the only fight bigger than that


----------



## Mexi-Box

I'm starting to think it'll happen too. Way too late now though, and it would be funny if Maidana beats Mayweather tonight. 

I was actually thinking it would've happened this September, but we all got the Maidana message by then.


----------



## Doc

A.C.S said:


> I think it might actually happen because Khan and Brook are fighting in May so it only leaves Pacquiao or Garcia
> 
> But because Canelo vs Cotto could happen in May Pac vs Floyd is the only fight bigger than that


Canelo has said next year he is taking the date away from Mayweather in may... Cottos promoter said he wants canelo cotto on may...

The only way Mayweather can one up them is by fighting pacquiao and signing it before canelo and cotto can...

So Mayweather is going to have two options.. Three maybe.

Fight pacquiao

Let canelo and cotto get it on

Fight khan in UK and fuck whatever USA ppv he gets, dlh will likely not Co promote the khan one.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzarZ

I think it'll happen as well didnt know its been mentioned before but theres been a lot of rumours about this n even pac admitted to negotiations.



A.C.S said:


> I think it might actually happen because Khan and Brook are fighting in May so it only leaves Pacquiao or Garcia
> 
> But because Canelo vs Cotto could happen in May Pac vs Floyd is the only fight bigger than that


If Pac fight can happen it takes precedence over any fight as thats the biggest fight for Floyd.

Who says Khans fighting Brook? Brooks recovering from a stabbing n then he'll most likely have to face his mandatory. If Khans thinking of fighting Lopez n Brook, thats two shit fights in a row.


----------



## WhoDatNation

AzarZ said:


> I think it'll happen as well didnt know its been mentioned before but theres been a lot of rumours about this n even pac admitted to negotiations.
> 
> Who says Khans fighting Brook? Brooks recovering from a stabbing n then he'll most likely have to face his mandatory. If Khans thinking of fighting Lopez n Brook, thats* two shit fights in a row*.


Yes an all British superfight with real bad blood in front 60-80k for a legit world title is a shit fight


----------



## AzarZ

WhoDatNation said:


> Yes an all British superfight with real bad blood in front 60-80k for a legit world title is a shit fight


Now that Brooks been stabbed yes its a shit fight for Khan. If he comes back strong n beat a top ten ww then by all means Khan should fight him if its available. Atm hes better off facing thurman, bradley, Guerrero or Devon fighters in the top ten that arent recovering from a serious injury and highly rated in the ww division. British superfight? Froch vs Groves took two fights to become a big event. No-one knows who brook is n it'll do well to sell anywhere remotely close to 60-80k.


----------



## Abraham

It's not going to happen. I can't believe people still get their hopes up after 5 years of bullshit.


----------



## bjl12

Abraham said:


> It's not going to happen. I can't believe people still get their hopes up after 5 years of bullshit.


this :deal

And honestly it's not even that interesting of a fight anymore. Pac's been KTFO'd in historic fashion and he looked really "okay" against Bradley. Meanwhile Floyd is beginning to show signs of aging by being unable to negate a relatively one-dimensional fighter's offense. As much as I would like to see this happen...it no longer has the appeal for me.

But it's more than a fight and is like an event...so I'd still see the PPV :happy would be great for boxing too. If MP/TR were smart they would showcase major young talent on the undercard who would "take up the reigns"...Mikey Garcia, possibly Danny Garcia (although he's fraudulent), Kell Brook, etc.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Doc said:


> Canelo has said next year he is taking the date away from Mayweather in may... Cottos promoter said he wants canelo cotto on may...
> 
> The only way Mayweather can one up them is by fighting pacquiao and signing it before canelo and cotto can...
> 
> So Mayweather is going to have two options.. Three maybe.
> 
> Fight pacquiao
> 
> Let canelo and cotto get it on
> 
> Fight khan in UK and fuck whatever USA ppv he gets, dlh will likely not Co promote the khan one.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Exactly Floyd will have to sign the Pac fight or Canelo vs Cotto will steal the date and you know Floyd's pride would be hurt if that happened



AzarZ said:


> I think it'll happen as well didnt know its been mentioned before but theres been a lot of rumours about this n even pac admitted to negotiations.
> 
> If Pac fight can happen it takes precedence over any fight as thats the biggest fight for Floyd.
> 
> Who says Khans fighting Brook? Brooks recovering from a stabbing n then he'll most likely have to face his mandatory. If Khans thinking of fighting Lopez n Brook, thats two shit fights in a row.


So you think Khan vs Brook wont happen next May?
Brook is a shit fight for Khan when Brook has a better win than Khan at WW and is ranked higher and world champion at 147...ok


----------



## PetetheKing

Why wouldn't he now, besides Arum? From a fight standpoint Pac is far more foregone.


----------



## AzarZ

A.C.S said:


> So you think Khan vs Brook wont happen next May?
> Brook is a shit fight for Khan when Brook has a better win than Khan at WW and is ranked higher and world champion at 147...ok


Yeah one good win after being a pro for ten years at ww limit while Khans last fight was his debut at the full 147 limit. Khan needs a win over a decent and fit ww. Beating kell coming back from an injury does nothing for Khan especially if his december fight is going to be Lopez. Look at the Cotto vs Martinez fight many people rubbished that win for Cotto saying Martinez legs had gone which was true.

If Brook is hampered by this injury a win over him is meaningless all it'll do is get khan a belt but thats it. If Brook recovery is fine then yes it would be an ok fight. However Thurman, Bradley, Devon, Guerrero are names Khan should be looking at, theyve all got a decent resume and are in the top ten of the division.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

AzarZ said:


> Yeah one good win after being a pro for ten years at ww limit while Khans last fight was his debut at the full 147 limit. Khan needs a win over a decent and fit ww. Beating kell coming back from an injury does nothing for Khan especially if his december fight is going to be Lopez. Look at the Cotto vs Martinez fight many people rubbished that win for Cotto saying Martinez legs had gone which was true.
> 
> If Brook is hampered by this injury a win over him is meaningless all it'll do is get khan a belt but thats it. If Brook recovery is fine then yes it would be an ok fight. However Thurman, Bradley, Devon, Guerrero are names Khan should be looking at, theyve all got a decent resume and are in the top ten of the division.


If Khan beat Brook then hes definitely in line for a Floyd fight, id rate Brook over Alexander because Alexander lost to Porter

Khan vs Brook is a mega fight and will happen next year Alexander and Guerrero arent big money fights

And Collazo isnt that good


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Doc said:


> Canelo has said next year he is taking the date away from Mayweather in may... Cottos promoter said he wants canelo cotto on may...
> 
> The only way Mayweather can one up them is by fighting pacquiao and signing it before canelo and cotto can...
> 
> So Mayweather is going to have two options.. Three maybe.
> 
> Fight pacquiao
> 
> Let canelo and cotto get it on
> 
> Fight khan in UK and fuck whatever USA ppv he gets, dlh will likely not Co promote the khan one.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


it'll be a matter of who can reserve may 5th first

It'd be great if they both did ppv on the same day. then we could measure just how strong mexican buying power in boxing is. my guess is the buying power of every other group in America combined > Mexicans alone


----------



## AzarZ

A.C.S said:


> If Khan beat Brook then hes definitely in line for a Floyd fight, id rate Brook over Alexander because Alexander lost to Porter
> 
> Khan vs Brook is a mega fight and will happen next year Alexander and Guerrero arent big money fights
> 
> And Collazo isnt that good


Collazo was a good win for his 1st fight at the full ww limit. Many on here favoured him over Khan to get the W.

Mega fight? :lol: Stop gassing, brook aint even known. A mega fight is Pac vs Floyd.

Forget Floyd. As khan fan i just want to see him interesting and exciting fights that would get me excited as a fan, brook fight just doesnt appeal to me at all especially now hes been stabbed. Lopez followed by Brook would be hella disappointing n shit. Any of those names i mentioned are much more interesting to me and are better wins on Khans resume if hes able to get the W.

I rate Alexander higher due to his resume being stacked hes proven time and time again hes willing to face the best n has gt himself some great wins.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

AzarZ said:


> Collazo was a good win for his 1st fight at the full ww limit. Many on here favoured him over Khan to get the W.
> 
> Mega fight? :lol: Stop gassing, brook aint even known. A mega fight is Pac vs Floyd.
> 
> Forget Floyd. As khan fan i just want to see him interesting and exciting fights that would get me excited as a fan, brook fight just doesnt appeal to me at all especially now hes been stabbed. Lopez followed by Brook would be hella disappointing n shit. Any of those names i mentioned are much more interesting to me and are better wins on Khans resume if hes able to get the W.
> 
> I rate Alexander higher due to his resume being stacked hes proven time and time again hes willing to face the best n has gt himself some great wins.


Khan and Brook have had a rivalry from befoew they turned pro in England it would be a mega fight is been in the making for years

Maybe you want Khan to fight Alexander because you know Brook would ktfo Khan


----------



## AzarZ

A.C.S said:


> Khan and Brook have had a rivalry from befoew they turned pro in England it would be a mega fight is been in the making for years
> 
> Maybe you want Khan to fight Alexander because you know Brook would ktfo Khan


Its not a mega fight. period. A big fight? yeah most likely. In order for it to be a mega fight both people have to be known by most in the uk.

How is it a rivalry when Khan was on the GB team, in a diff division and winning a medal at the olympics while Kell wasnt doing shit. This whole rivalry is one way, all from Brook n his fans. I dont want to see Khan waste a fight on Brook if his next fight is Lopez.

Yeah i dont want him to fight glass nose cuz he gets ktfo lmao. Even though a fight with Thurman which i would like to see n has a much higher probability of Khan getting ktfo. I wouldnt even buy tickets to the Brook fight just like the Diaz fight. Its not appealing at all. Brook has one decent name on his resume, Alexander has plenty. Alexander is the better win n name on Khans resume if he pulls it off.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest

I lost any interest in this fight some time ago. I've never seen it being a very competitive fight. 2 superstars at the same weight at the same time is cool publicly, but doesn't make it a great fight, and it doesn't make it something that's interesting as someone who's into boxing.


----------



## DobyZhee

*PAC: talk to my promoter. Floyd...*

I'm gonna have to sit and talk to my money team.

I've said it all along, both can get ridiculous money fighting anyone else but each other.

Will be interesting to see flomos response now that Floyd was put on the spot by Jim L. Post fight interview. Will they defend Floyd again, will they continue to make fun of PAC for his canned responses?


----------



## bjl12

DobyZhee said:


> Will be interesting to see flomos response now that Floyd was put on the spot by Jim L. Post fight interview. Will they defend Floyd again, will they continue to make fun of PAC for his canned responses?


The interesting thing is that you pacfucks and the flomos actually take sides in this shitstorm. Both of these guys (at different times) have not wanted the fight and that's irrefutable. Neither one is solely responsible, but if it helps you sleep at night...

Oh and the fight isn't happening. I don't think it would mean much if it did anyways, seriously


----------



## bballchump11

Floyd said the same thing about the big bad Canelo


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd said the same thing about the big bad Canelo


Difference is that Pac's canned responses have been since the Clottey fight.

Mayweather's official duck started yesterday.


----------



## bballchump11

DobyZhee said:


> Difference is that Pac's canned responses have been since the Clottey fight.
> 
> Mayweather's official duck started yesterday.


idk what you're getting at. It seemed to me that Floyd is open to the fight, but he's just doesn't want to commit to anything right now. I heard Floyd saying in the press conference that he may not come back until next September


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> idk what you're getting at. It seemed to me that Floyd is open to the fight, but he's just doesn't want to commit to anything right now. I heard Floyd saying in the press conference that he may not come back until next September


Lol, Floyd doesn't liked to be questioned into corners. Bball when will you realize that whatever Floyd says is all smoke and mirrors?

His canned response last night is the same as Pac's canned response.


----------



## tliang1000

DobyZhee said:


> I'm gonna have to sit and talk to my money team.
> 
> I've said it all along, both can get ridiculous money fighting anyone else but each other.
> 
> Will be interesting to see flomos response now that Floyd was put on the spot by Jim L. Post fight interview. Will they defend Floyd again, will they continue to make fun of PAC for his canned responses?


Floyd doesn't need to call Pac out. It is pac who needs to say it. He is the challenger. But what does he say after he beat an opponent? It is up to my promoter bop arum.


----------



## DobyZhee

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd doesn't need to call Pac out. It is pac who needs to say it. He is the challenger. But what does he say after he beat an opponent? It is up to my promoter bop arum.


You are right, that's why he'll fight Khan in May


----------



## DobyZhee

DobyZhee said:


> What does Floyd say after bein asked about Pacquiao?
> 
> Talk to my money team..
> 
> Let the circular argument begin
> 
> You are right, that's why he'll fight Khan in May


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

emmanuel is a tool literally

in America u need communication skills to get into office. I suppose shit is different in that culture. every other sentence outta his mouth is get someone else to speak for me


----------



## bballchump11

DobyZhee said:


> Lol, Floyd doesn't liked to be questioned into corners. Bball when will you realize that whatever Floyd says is all smoke and mirrors?
> 
> His canned response last night is the same as Pac's canned response.


Don't worry man, I'm not getting excited about any fight between the two. The horse is dead.


----------



## DobyZhee

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> emmanuel is a tool literally
> 
> in America u need communication skills to get into office. I suppose shit is different in that culture. every other sentence outta his mouth is get someone else to speak for me


I'll tell you firsthand that the English Language is difficult to learn when you speak Tagalog your whole life. Sentence structure and rules are way tougher when learning Wnglish

I don't speak Tagalog but I will tell you that when you speak English to someone who speaks Tagalog their entire life, it goes entirely over people's heads.

Politics are the same in every country. You need money PERIOD to run for office.

If you notice when PAC has an interpreter his answers are a lot more meaningful.

It's why he says "uuhhhh" a lot in his responses, he's finding the right words to say and usually they are wrong.


----------



## uraharakisuke

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> emmanuel is a tool literally
> 
> in America u need communication skills to get into office. I suppose shit is different in that culture. every other sentence outta his mouth is get someone else to speak for me


Every other sentence in English? Makes sense.


----------



## Bogotazo

I was thinking this during the post-fight, he also always does the same thing. I'm going to sit down with my team, decide what's best for me, etc.; I don't think it means ducking from either guy. Pac believes what Arum tells him, and Floyd just wants the money. He doesn't care. When he told Guerrero "I don't know who you beat and I don't know who you lost to", I bet he was telling the truth. His team said, look at the ratings for the Berto fight, his style isn't much to worry about for you Floyd, take the 30 million from Showtime and it's easy money, and Floyd said that works for me.


----------



## On the Money

Mayweather was hurt a few times in that fight and was play acting to buy time, unimpressed by him again tbh.


----------



## DobyZhee

Bogotazo said:


> I was thinking this during the post-fight, he also always does the same thing. I'm going to sit down with my team, decide what's best for me, etc.; I don't think it means ducking from either guy. Pac believes what Arum tells him, and Floyd just wants the money. He doesn't care. When he told Guerrero "I don't know who you beat and I don't know who you lost to", I bet he was telling the truth. His team said, look at the ratings for the Berto fight, his style isn't much to worry about for you Floyd, take the 30 million from Showtime and it's easy money, and Floyd said that works for me.


yea a whole 8 months to say yes to a pac fight..

he'll ask for a bigger ring than last night, grant gloves only, bayless as ref etc. shit like that..


----------



## Hoshi

I find it truly pathetic that still the cheerleaders of both sides have the timestamps and the blocks for what stopped this fight, just to lay blame.

Even recently saying things like I hope he takes easy fights I don't want him to lose!! Omfg! Are they 15 yr old girls with posters on their walls? 

Both these guys embarassed their sport and history will remember it. 

Yet when h2h fantasy matchups are discussed they sulk because the resume card gets played! 

The recent Mayweather v Duran one for example. 

They had their chance and decided to not bother proving they could take on elites so you have to give favour to the ones that did!!

But their fans think its okay and think hypotheticals matter more than resume. 

Rant over


----------



## DobyZhee

*Let's say Pac Mayweather was announced?*

Where would you like the venue to be?

For me, Dallas Stadium. I would pay to sit in the greatest arena the entire world has seen..

You?


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Anywhere but Vegas


----------



## JamieC

In 2009


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Edinburgh usher hall



JamieC said:


> In 2009


And this


----------



## Mr Magic

Floyd Mayweather can't read.

He probably hires people to read twitter for him, Al Haymon to read his contracts and so on. :rofl


----------



## Mr Magic




----------



## Abraham

*I just might be done with Maweather if he throws up roadblocks yet again.*

Talks of, and intrigue about a Mayweather-Pacquiao fight are rising once again, and will continue to rise if Pac beats Algieri. It seems as if Mayweather still has no interest, however, and is throwing up roadblocks once again, like it has to be under Mayweather promotions, and has to be on Showtime only...look, I've been a Mayweather fan for years, but it's becoming hard to defend him at times. His whole act is wearing a little thin. He needs to put all the bullshit aside, and being the top man in the sport, make the top fight in the sport finally happen. It would be good for everybody, especially himself, in terms of legacy, and money. Showtime needs to really put the pressure on him. They've lost money in all of his fights so far, aside from Canelo, and The big fight would make up for that, and the residual effect would help boost his last fight numbers. It's simple economics.

Whomever's fault it was in the past is irrelevant. All that matters in now, in the grand scheme of things, and what matters now is that Floyd seems adamant to make the fight now happen, or happen 100% on his terms, which is bullshit.


----------



## ATrillionaire

Abraham said:


> Talks of, and intrigue about a Mayweather-Pacquiao fight are rising once again, and will continue to rise if Pac beats Algieri. It seems as if Mayweather still has no interest, however, and is throwing up roadblocks once again, like it has to be under Mayweather promotions, and *has to be on Showtime only*...look, I've been a Mayweather fan for years, but it's becoming hard to defend him at times. His whole act is wearing a little thin. He needs to put all the bullshit aside, and being the top man in the sport, make the top fight in the sport finally happen. It would be good for everybody, especially himself, in terms of legacy, and money. Showtime needs to really put the pressure on him. They've lost money in all of his fights so far, aside from Canelo, and The big fight would make up for that, and the residual effect would help boost his last fight numbers. It's simple economics.
> 
> Whomever's fault it was in the past is irrelevant. All that matters in now, in the grand scheme of things, and what matters now is that Floyd seems adamant to make the fight now happen, or happen 100% on his terms, which is bullshit.


How is that Floyd's roadblock? Do you understand that he's under contract with Showtime? Floyd can't insist that the fight be shown on two networks. Showtime will tell him to go fuck himself. Plus, it's easy to blame Floyd when all Manny has to do is say "I fight him anytime," then hide under his promoters banner.


----------



## turbotime

Mayweather has a contract with Showtime atsch


----------



## Reppin501

:cmon


----------



## Bogotazo

Meeeeeerge


Btw joint promotion is always possible.


----------



## Doc

Health comes first.. 

Has the skills, but lacks the balls. 

I mean that's proven right.. Only bitches beat on woman.. Since they are not real men. 

Simple as that.. 

He could probably ud pacquiao and earn a really big check comparable to canelo and dlh.. But will just fight these random dudes for 750k on showtime 

I hope sho puts their foot down and force Mayweather to fight a big event. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedrin1787

Pacquiao you nex!


----------



## JeffJoiner

Mayweather will never deal with Arum. And thanks to Showtime's guaranteed contract he doesn't have to deal with Arum to make a fortune. So, the child has the only roadblock he needs.

To be fair, Arum is quite the dick and doesn't like dealing with PBF.


----------



## Divi253

Don't think Mayweather plans on fighting an Arum fighter.. If he's sticking to his "only face Pac if he signs with TMT" then it's clear he doesn't care to fight Pac, as everyone knows that's not a possibility.. As far as saying it needs to be on Showtime, well he's under contract and even if it could be joint promoted you can't think Showtime would be pleased with him offering to do a joint promotion fight. It may get negotiated, but I'd be pissed if I were Showtime and Floyd up front offers that.


----------



## Mable

*Anybody else tired of Floyd and Manny now?*

Careful Mable, try not to talk out of your old arsehole again.. you're going to upset everyone
I feel like at this stage, as good as they've been they're tiresome. It's time this whole saga came to a close and they both stopped name dropping, blaming each other, pretending they're making advances only for the other to deny it. They should both just go away. The fact they're so prominent means their actions have a far greater effect on the sport than anybody else. Jesus Christ i'm in too deep here, just get out now, go and lie down
Other than beat each other, there's nothing else either can feasibly achieve now.. They've helped keep each other relevant for years, and it's looking like they both seem to want to tread water until Floyd sees the end of his contract with showtime, and then they both go out fighting each other (which might just be wishful thinking and not happen at all)... but who gives a monkey's dick if it means they're literally going to piss 2015/16 up the wall just to achieve it. What example does this set for everybody else? It's almost like they've transcended boxing to the point where hardcore fans aren't included anymore; it's purely about fleecing the masses and keeping the circus act up.
Okay, breathe you old bag- you'e doin okay. Just try not to tell them how everybody should be like Tony Bellew... or how Ellerbe's nose looks like a ghost from Halo...
It's time all roads no longer lead to Floyd or Manny, meaning good fighters like Khan, stop just hanging around... masturbating on the sidelines, waiting his turn; instead of just getting on with it and getting stuck in.
Wrap it up now you stupid old cun- leave me alone... who are you? Is this forum haunted?
They overshadow the sport now, boxing shouldn't be like this and i'm tired of it... I'm tired of watching Jimmy Lennon Jr try and introduce Floyd, whilst being drowned out by two retards shouting 'TBE' in the background. I'm tired of Pacquiao steadily eating his way through Top Rank's stale buffet of fighters. Hopefully Manny gets shipped out to China in November and stays there, and Floyd's surprise for next May is he's fucking off early. Sorry for being angry. Sorry team.

Better say something clever just to finish it off...

...Flange..

deary fucking me.


----------



## bjl12

God yes. It's the same tired shit. Floyd's a thug, a loud-mouth money-spending idiot who might even become broke within ten years...and Floyd makes his own rules. Manny is a quiet, humble, allegedly God-worshipping do-goody who likes to drink excessively, gamble, and create out of wedlock children.

And it's been this way for like...8 years now? Really need some new scripts...or just new fighters



Mable said:


> Hopefully Manny gets shipped out to China in November and stays there, and Floyd's surprise for next May is he's fucking off early. Sorry for being angry. Sorry team.




Would be awesome btw


----------



## turbotime

It's hard being a fan. I've been a legit Floyd fan for a decade now, and now everyone likes him or parrots that he is the best they've seen. Really? I hate to act a cunt (not really) but how many guys have you legitimately seen, guy chatting BS at the bar??


----------



## Klaus

I'm tired because Manny is past prime. Manny isn't 'on the way down', he's legitimately past prime. I don't want to see that.
I want Floyd vs Golovkin at 154lbs.


----------



## DobyZhee

Lol, last fight Floyd didn't even name drop, he just said he'll talk with his team.

PAC said that the fight is already signed. I'm guessing he already agreed to terms but is waiting on Floyd to talk to his team


----------



## Brnxhands

I dont care about either. And I cant wait til they both leave so I can stop hearing about them


----------



## rjjfan

Been saying this for years now. Was more pumped for Garcia-Gamboa and hopefully Rios-Provo.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

I'm just tired you know @Mable.

Think I need a lie down.


----------



## pipe wrenched

It's fuckin ABSURD that this damn fight never went down....

It had EVERYBODY wanting to see it....with passion, too.

Shake my fuckin head mang.


----------



## GrizzyBeard

Go to bed Mable. It's late.


Love the schizophrenic posting :lol:


----------



## tommygun711

to be honest, yeah. we need some new stars to take over, not named 'Nelo


----------



## Trash Bags

But who's gonna take over when they're gone? No fighter out there (except for some of the guys on their way out) is even worthy of massaging their nuts. No ****. We say that now, but we re going to miss them when they're gone.


----------



## Vic

Trash Bags said:


> But who's gonna take over when they're gone? No fighter out there (except for some of the guys on their way out) is even worthy of massaging their nuts. No ****. We say that now, but we re going to miss them when they're gone.


Some others guys always take over, always.


----------



## Zopilote

Trash Bags said:


> But who's gonna take over when they're gone? No fighter out there (except for some of the guys on their way out) is even worthy of massaging their nuts. No ****. We say that now, but we re going to miss them when they're gone.


Thats why i'm sticking almost strictly to the lower weights after the likes of JMM/Pac/Floyd are gone.

Guys like Gonzalez, Estrada, Lomachenko, ect, ect..will be making more noise, and down in the lower weights, we wont have to worry much about this whole political bullshit that prevents us from watching the best fights. :deal


----------



## Zopilote

Vic said:


> Some others guys always take over, always.


This is true...someone always comes out of nowhere. :good


----------



## Cableaddict

Floyd & Manny are the new Luke & Laura.


----------



## TSOL

Not really. Then again I dont buy their ridiculous PPV cards


----------



## Trash Bags

Vic said:


> Some others guys always take over, always.


Of course someone will take over, but they won't be as good as The Destroyer and Money. We're talking larger than life characters here. They're not just fighters, they're characters. Alvarez has the charisma of a wet sock and Golovkin's too old to be relevant for long. Whoever takes over, it's gonna be like comparing a light bulb to the sun.


----------



## gyllespie

The fighters don't bother me. Their existence isn't a problem simply because I have a choice whether to watch them or not. What does get tiresome is certain obnoxious fans constantly bringing up their names to bait you into a dumb conversation about who's at fault in regards to their fiasco. I hate this.

Between Floyd and Pac I say Floyd has become more interesting simply because he appears more beatable than ever. I'm interested to see whether he can tie Marciano's record or lose (when or if that happens it'll be huge and boxing forums will be jam packed). Either way he has a fascinating story tied to him. As for Pac he'll keep fighting guys like Algieri, Vargas, Alvarado, etc. Boring. Hopefully I'm wrong and he'll get matched up with Khan or D. Garcia in the near future but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Zopilote

Trash Bags said:


> Of course someone will take over, but they won't be as good as The Destroyer and Money. We're talking larger than life characters here. They're not just fighters, they're characters. Alvarez has the charisma of a wet sock and Golovkin's too old to be relevant for long. Whoever takes over, it's gonna be like comparing a light bulb to the sun.


as long as they have a great skillset, make great fights, bring excitement to the sport and fight the best fighters out there.

Thats all I ask for.


----------



## Vic

Trash Bags said:


> Of course someone will take over, but they won't be as good as The Destroyer and Money. *We're talking larger than life characters here.* They're not just fighters, they're characters. Alvarez has the charisma of a wet sock and Golovkin's too old to be relevant for long. Whoever takes over, it's gonna be like comparing a light bulb to the sun.


No offense. But I couldnÂ´t care less for "characters", if I want to see characters I catch The Wire, Sopranos... I know some fans like it though, well...

If internet existed before Mayweather and Pacquiao IÂ´m sure people would say that too, we may have some years trying to figure out who is gonna be the man or the men in boxing but suddenly it will happen. I remember watching Danny Garcia vs that greek guy Arnoutis, would never imagine that one day Garcia would be making main events for HBO or Showtime but that looks natural now, time changes the perception of certain fighters and the media make them without we even notice most of the time.


----------



## Trash Bags

Vic said:


> No offense. But I couldnÂ´t care less for "characters", if I want to see characters I catch The Wire, Sopranos... I know some fans like it though, well...
> 
> If internet existed before Mayweather and Pacquiao IÂ´m sure people would say that too, we may have some years trying to figure out who is gonna be the man or the men in boxing but suddenly it will happen. I remember watching Danny Garcia vs that greek guy Arnoutis, would never imagine that one day Garcia would be making main events for HBO or Showtime but that looks natural now, time changes the perception of certain fighters and the media make them without we even notice most of the time.


None taken. To each his own. They just brought so much excitement. It was fucking ridiculous. When Pacquiao was beating the fuck out of Mexicans, I'd tune in hoping that a Mexican would finally beat him. When Marquez knocked that boy out, it's hard to describe what I felt. Or when Marquez was training to fight Floyd, the whole build up was just so exciting for me. During Mayweather's last fight I was on the edge of my seat throughout. I want to see if he can break Marciano's record. These are exciting times for me.


----------



## Vic

If Kovalev stops Hopkins, and learns proper english. He can be big.


----------



## mrtony80

Well, I was tired of the whole saga, but if Pac beats Algieri, my interest in the fight will be piqued again, although nowhere near as high as it was a few years ago. It's sad, really, them not fighting in '10 or '11 is hands down the biggest blunder in boxing history. That truly was a once in a lifetime fight. Number 1 and 2p4p. sAME WEIGHT CLASS. Both prime. Both ATGs. Both 1st ballot HoFers...:-( that fight would have made so much fucking money. Jesus Christ.


----------



## bjl12

DobyZhee said:


> Lol, last fight Floyd didn't even name drop, he just said he'll talk with his team.
> 
> PAC said that the fight is already signed. I'm guessing he already agreed to terms but is waiting on Floyd to talk to his team


you really are a pawn dude


----------



## bjl12

Vic said:


> If Kovalev stops Hopkins, and learns proper english. He can be big.


Fuck it. Kovalev v Mayweather

Make it happen


----------



## turbotime

mrtony80 said:


> Well, I was tired of the whole saga, but if Pac beats Algieri, my interest in the fight will be piqued again, although nowhere near as high as it was a few years ago. It's sad, really, them not fighting in '10 or '11 is hands down the biggest blunder in boxing history. That truly was a once in a lifetime fight. Number 1 and 2p4p. sAME WEIGHT CLASS. Both prime. Both ATGs. Both 1st ballot HoFers...:-( that fight would have made so much fucking money. Jesus Christ.


Great now I'm off to the bar and I'm going to be all mad :-(


----------



## mrtony80

turbotime said:


> Great now I'm off to the bar and I'm going to be all mad :-(


:lol: Sorry, Turbo.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Zopilote said:


> as long as they have a great skillset, make great fights, bring excitement to the sport and fight the best fighters out there.
> 
> Thats all I ask for.


This.

IMO, Terrence Crawford is the future of boxing.


----------



## tommygun711

Chacal said:


> This.
> 
> IMO, Terrence Crawford is the future of boxing.


Absolutely. Love that guy :good

Looking forward to his fight against beltran. He should be able to put on another great performance.


----------



## Zopilote

Chacal said:


> This.
> 
> IMO, Terrence Crawford is the future of boxing.


Didn't really care much about him at first to be honest, but after that performance against Gamboa...I'm definitely excited to see him again. Dude is the goods.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

tommygun711 said:


> Absolutely. Love that guy :good
> 
> Looking forward to his fight against beltran. He should be able to put on another great performance.


I'm expecting him to utterly dominate Beltran, which will be a shame. I really like Beltran's personality, he's been through so much in the sport. Wouldn't be surprised if he got humiliated and retired tbh.



Zopilote said:


> Didn't really care much about him at first to be honest, but after that performance against Gamboa...I'm definitely excited to see him again. Dude is the goods.


I was fully aware of how skilled he was for ages but when someone mentioned he was fighting it was simply a "meh" for me. Sure I'd watch his fights and thought he was cool but the attitude and determination to be great only really appeared when he fucking came over here (Scotland), fought our world champion in his own back yard and dominated him THEN went on to fight the hugely avoided Gamboa, overcome adversity and show *the widest punch variety in boxing* in a damn exciting fight.


----------



## DobyZhee

pipe wrenched said:


> It's fuckin ABSURD that this damn fight never went down....
> 
> It had EVERYBODY wanting to see it....with passion, too.
> 
> Shake my fuckin head mang.


Can't even get Gesta-Broner...

:mad


----------



## DobyZhee

Chacal said:


> This.
> 
> IMO, Terrence Crawford is the future of boxing.


Lol, he's just a nice dude from Nebraska


----------



## DobyZhee

bjl12 said:


> you really are a pawn dude


Go watch the Floyd Maidana 2 post interview with Jimmy..

He asked Floyd about Manny

"Uhh, I'll have to talk to my team first"

It's the exact same shit PAC has been saying for years, jackass


----------



## ~Cellzki~

i love watching floyd fight because we're watching a future legend at work but to be real i would like to see them both retire already to see whos next to make an impact in the sport because it's not gonna happen with them two still active. also it will stop up and comers from jumping up and going down to ridiculous weights or getting early losses on their records for a payday.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

they have proven to be on another level than todays fighters tho. old age and all still whooping these young guys. people should respect that and realize theyre the last of a dying breed.


----------



## bjl12

DobyZhee said:


> Lol, last fight Floyd didn't even name drop, he just said he'll talk with his team.
> 
> *PAC said that the fight is already signed. I'm guessing he already agreed to terms but is waiting on Floyd to talk to his team*


Pac says a lot of things...as does Mayweather, as does Roach, as does Floyd Sr./Roger, as does Bob Arum...give up on the fight and stop playing "sides". When you play sides the only thing you accomplish is make yourself look like a jackass. Honestly.



DobyZhee said:


> Go watch the Floyd Maidana 2 post interview with Jimmy..
> 
> He asked Floyd about Manny
> 
> "Uhh, I'll have to talk to my team first"
> 
> It's the exact same shit PAC has been saying for years, jackass


So what? Floyd is a jackass and contradicts himself all the goddamn time. Pacquiao says he wants to fight Floyd alllllllll the time, but then he signs a contract to fight someone else. If Pacquiao really wanted to fight Floyd - he would make his promoter fix the fight.

I'm not a Flomo and I don't think the Pac camp is any more or less guilty than Floyd and his *** brigade, but you can't take a single quote Floyd said and then make it seem like Pac is this hero who never dodges and Floyd is a scared Chickenweather.

Neither guy did enough to make the fight happen. There's waning interest (big time waning interest) in the fight happening at all at this point. I hope they are negotiating because neither of them have any worthwhile fights left...Pac/Rios 2? Floyd/JMM2? Floyd/Khan? Pac/Bradley3? Not a single fight worth watching among those (for me at least).

Not saying Pac hasn't signed a contract (although I highly, highly, highly, highly, highly doubt that has happened), but you're looking at a single statement by Floyd and drawing all these crazy conclusions. These two knucklefucks (Pac/Floyd) aren't on your team or anyone's team but their own. They fight for their wallet and nobody else...Don't get that twisted Doby. Pac ain't a people's champ, he's a paper champ just like Floyd.

A people's champ is someone like Canelo (am srs b/c Canelo fights whoever in their prime without any excuse)...DON'T HATE


----------



## bballchump11

Errol Spence will hopefully take over


----------



## Zopilote

Chacal said:


> I was fully aware of how skilled he was for ages but when someone mentioned he was fighting it was simply a "meh" for me. Sure I'd watch his fights and thought he was cool but the attitude and determination to be great only really appeared when he fucking came over here (Scotland), fought our world champion in his own back yard and dominated him THEN went on to fight the hugely avoided Gamboa, overcome adversity and show *the widest punch variety in boxing* in a damn exciting fight.


Yeah that Gamboa fight was nuts, man.

I haven't seen the Burns fight yet, but yeah, him going to his backyard and schooling him sounds awesome. I'll need to watch that fight.


----------



## Bogotazo

Zopilote said:


> This is true...someone always comes out of nowhere. :good


And they usually snatch a torch. Meaning they beat the older legend and then go on to take their place atop the division. Don't see that happening. I will insist on being a Debbie downer until on of these dudes is toppled!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> *And they usually snatch a torch*. Meaning they beat the older legend and then go on to take their place atop the division. Don't see that happening. I will insist on being a Debbie downer until on of these dudes is toppled!


Algieri beats your third favorite fighter emmanuel and has 15 mins of fame because his people will prop him up as the great hope vs Floyd.


----------



## Bogotazo

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Algieri beats your third favorite fighter emmanuel and has 15 mins of fame because his people will prop him up as the great hope vs Floyd.


15 mins =/= carrying the torch. Dawson ain't no future star, no legend. Junior Jones weren't no legend. I'm looking for sustained torch-carry post snatch.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> 15 mins =/= carrying the torch. Dawson ain't no future star, no legend. Junior Jones weren't no legend. *I'm looking for sustained torch-carry post snatch.*


don't those guys come in intervals

Pernell to Roy to Floyd didn't just happen consecutively

I guess *for now* (Mexico's flavor of the month imo) In Saul They Trust.


----------



## Bogotazo

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> don't those guys come in intervals
> 
> Pernell to Roy to Floyd didn't just happen consecutively
> 
> I guess *for now* (Mexico's flavor of the month imo) In Saul They Trust.


Nah but Pernell to Oscar to Floyd did. (Or Pernell to Trinidad to Oscar to Floyd if you prefer).

McCallum to Roy happened.


----------



## Klaus

Can we say Donaire passed the torch to Rigondeaux?


----------



## LayItDown

Klaus said:


> Can we say Donaire passed the torch to Rigondeaux?


No.. we can say that about Donaire after Walters knocks him the absolute fuck out and retires him soon though!

I agree Crawford is future P4P number one. He even reminds me of Pernell.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Klaus said:


> Can we say Donaire passed the torch to Rigondeaux?


he didn't hold the torch to begin with


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Nope

#50-0


----------



## Zopilote

Bogotazo said:


> And they usually snatch a torch. Meaning they beat the older legend and then go on to take their place atop the division. Don't see that happening. I will insist on being a Debbie downer until on of these dudes is toppled!


Thing is, no one around those weight divisions are good enough. I have been saying it for a long time now, that Light Welter, Welter, and Super Welter are all overrated divisions today.

Guys from the lower weights can make their own torches...Guys like Gonzalez, Estrada can do great things. Lomachenko too...and if given the opportunities, Rigo can as well, all those guys have the skillsets to do it, and are in stacked divisions at the moment...then you have other guys like Valdez and Verdejo coming up, who look to have great potential...we can't ignore the little guys.

That or theres a always a chance someone like Crawford or Mikey eventually moving up and catching a fading Manny at the right time.


----------



## Bogotazo

Zopilote said:


> Thing is, no one around those weight divisions are good enough. I have been saying it for a long time now, that Light Welter, Welter, and Super Welter are all overrated divisions today.
> 
> Guys from the lower weights can make their own torches...Guys like Gonzalez, Estrada can do great things. Lomachenko too...and if given the opportunities, Rigo can as well, all those guys have the skillsets to do it, and are in stacked divisions at the moment...then you have other guys like Valdez and Verdejo coming up, who look to have great potential...we can't ignore the little guys.
> 
> That or theres a always a chance someone like Crawford or Mikey eventually moving up and catching a fading Manny at the right time.


It's just much harder to make your own torch. Ward isn't close to being a P4P ATG despite having one of the best resumes of his time. I hope Rigo gets some good fights, the lower weights do look exciting.


----------



## Zopilote

Bogotazo said:


> It's just much harder to make your own torch. Ward isn't close to being a P4P ATG despite having one of the best resumes of his time. I hope Rigo gets some good fights, the lower weights do look exciting.


Ward would have a great chance if it weren't for his inactivity, all the promotional issues he has and if he would just move up and face the likes of Stevenson, Kovalev, and finally taking the torch from Hopkins.


----------



## Bogotazo

Zopilote said:


> Ward would have a great chance if it weren't for his inactivity, all the promotional issues he has and if he would just move up and face the likes of Stevenson, Kovalev, and finally taking the torch from Hopkins.


Yeah good point actually that would be so awesome. I'm truly bitter about that whole thing.


----------



## Zopilote

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah good point actually that would be so awesome. I'm truly bitter about that whole thing.


Not only that, but Ward needs to get it in his head, that he isn't a PPV attraction..He needs to fight these dudes at their hometowns and make a statement...Stop waiting for the likes of GGG and Jr to move up, and just go after the big dogs at 175lbs...he already cleared out 168lbs, time to move forward. I wish Ward would think more like that.


----------



## Bogotazo

Zopilote said:


> Not only that, but Ward needs to get it in his head, that he isn't a PPV attraction..He needs to fight these dudes at their hometowns and make a statement...Stop waiting for the likes of GGG and Jr to move up, and just go after the big dogs at 175lbs...he already cleared out 168lbs, time to move forward. I wish Ward would think more like that.


Right, being the best doesn't mean being a star, and when you're not a star, you have to work extra hard. Rigo is starting to figure that out, Ward hasn't.


----------



## Zopilote

Bogotazo said:


> Right, being the best doesn't mean being a star, and when you're not a star, you have to work extra hard. Rigo is starting to figure that out, Ward hasn't.


Which is a shame really, because Ward has the skills and talent to do all of the above i mentioned.


----------



## Bogotazo

Zopilote said:


> Which is a shame really, because Ward has the skills and talent to do all of the above i mentioned.


Yup.


----------



## DobyZhee

bjl12 said:


> Pac says a lot of things...as does Mayweather, as does Roach, as does Floyd Sr./Roger, as does Bob Arum...give up on the fight and stop playing "sides". When you play sides the only thing you accomplish is make yourself look like a jackass. Honestly.
> 
> So what? Floyd is a jackass and contradicts himself all the goddamn time. Pacquiao says he wants to fight Floyd alllllllll the time, but then he signs a contract to fight someone else. If Pacquiao really wanted to fight Floyd - he would make his promoter fix the fight.
> 
> I'm not a Flomo and I don't think the Pac camp is any more or less guilty than Floyd and his *** brigade, but you can't take a single quote Floyd said and then make it seem like Pac is this hero who never dodges and Floyd is a scared Chickenweather.
> 
> Neither guy did enough to make the fight happen. There's waning interest (big time waning interest) in the fight happening at all at this point. I hope they are negotiating because neither of them have any worthwhile fights left...Pac/Rios 2? Floyd/JMM2? Floyd/Khan? Pac/Bradley3? Not a single fight worth watching among those (for me at least).
> 
> Not saying Pac hasn't signed a contract (although I highly, highly, highly, highly, highly doubt that has happened), but you're looking at a single statement by Floyd and drawing all these crazy conclusions. These two knucklefucks (Pac/Floyd) aren't on your team or anyone's team but their own. They fight for their wallet and nobody else...Don't get that twisted Doby. Pac ain't a people's champ, he's a paper champ just like Floyd.
> 
> A people's champ is someone like Canelo (am srs b/c Canelo fights whoever in their prime without any excuse)...DON'T HATE


Did not read. Floyd is to blame, he has to sit with his team and discuss who to fight in May. A good 8 months from now..lol


----------



## Klaus

LayItDown said:


> No.. we can say that about Donaire after Walters knocks him the absolute fuck out and retires him soon though!
> 
> I agree Crawford is future P4P number one. He even reminds me of Pernell.


Walters sucks. I flat out, right off the bat say he's just your average B grader. Other than his physical advantage, in terms of skill he brings nothing to the table.
Crawford will probably be champion but there's no way he'll be P4P no.1 and shouldn't be mentioned next to Pernell's name :lol: I would have said Crawford is a _shit_ fighter if he couldn't get the KO against Gamboa, the fight was all Gamboa's fault.



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> he didn't hold the torch to begin with


He looks like he did from his lower weight class work, and being FOTY in 2012 at 118lbs or 122lbs?


----------



## Klaus

Zopilote said:


> Which is a shame really, because Ward has the skills and talent to do all of the above i mentioned.


I truly believe Ward isn't even prime yet as a fighter. 
He has nothing left to prove at 168lbs anyway, he needs to leave them guys and move up to LHW. However he sounded negative about challenging Kovalev.


----------



## Flea Man

Crawford is NOTHING like Whitaker :rofl


----------



## Klaus

:lol:

--
Oh so to carry the torch in the first place and pass that on, you need to be an ATG or HOF.


----------



## Danny

bballchump11 said:


> Errol Spence will hopefully take over


:lol:


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

*Pacquiao slams Floyd's Testimonial regarding All Access*


----------



## chibelle

LOL - this Tweet is about as authentic as All Access.

Got to be Konc's intern.


----------



## Mable

Whoever wrote that could at least have made it look like Pacquiao had written it. It doesn't even have the word 'ermmm' in it.


----------



## Capaedia

Pacquiao is about as fake as Floyd. Neither are as fake as that account though.


----------



## gander tasco

Capaedia said:


> Pacquiao is about as fake as Floyd. Neither are as fake as that account though.


It isn't fake, it was reposted on Pac's facebook. Good to know Pac thinks Floyd's a bullshitter as everybody else knows.


----------



## DaCrooked

Pacquiao is the clown who turned down 40 million to fight Clottey


----------



## Trash Bags

DaCrooked said:


> Pacquiao is the clown who turned down 40 million to fight Clottey


And the clown who turned down close to a hunnid million on account of some drug test.


----------



## gander tasco

DaCrooked said:


> Pacquiao is the clown who turned down 40 million to fight Clottey





Trash Bags said:


> And the clown who turned down close to a hunnid million on account of some drug test.


Yeah we know you guys would gladly bend over and kiss floyds ass to make the fight happen if you were Pac. The thing is for somebody like Pac 40 mill isnt that big a deal. He makes at least half that every time he gets in the ring. For a fight that would have generated a ridiculous amount of money, that was a low ball offer. As for the first round, Floyd had ample opportunity to take the fight but he had some of kind of women insecurities that made him scared of a smaller dudes power. That's all in the past though which is what you guys like to cling onto because the reality is Floyd has made endless excuses and blocked the fight from happening ever since. So why's Floyd turning down that huge paycheck now? The fight should be an easy night of work, apparently, according to most of his fans.


----------



## Trash Bags

gander tasco said:


> Yeah we know you guys would gladly bend over and kiss floyds ass to make the fight happen if you were Pac. The thing is for somebody like Pac 40 mill isnt that big a deal. He makes at least half that every time he gets in the ring. For a fight that would have generated a ridiculous amount of money, that was a low ball offer. As for the first round, Floyd had ample opportunity to take the fight but he had some of kind of women insecurities that made him scared of a smaller dudes power. That's all in the past though which is what you guys like to cling onto because the reality is Floyd has made endless excuses and blocked the fight from happening ever since. So why's Floyd turning down that huge paycheck now? The fight should be an easy night of work, apparently, according to most of his fans.


of course it was a low ball offer. why didnt pacquiao make a counter offer? why didnt he try to negotiate? have u ever thought about that? floyd called that boy personally. pacquiao's power was scary north of 130. it was fucking scary.


----------



## DobyZhee

The latest duck: I need to talk to my money team first


----------



## Jenna

*Naazim Richardson: "Pacquiao don't need Mayweather, and Floyd don't need Pacquiao!"*

He said in a recent interview that they don't need each other, and that the fight would actually hurt their legacies.

Interview here -->http://ontheropesboxing.com/naazim-richardson-interview-part-1/

Do you agree with Naazim?


----------



## ElKiller

This is not surprise. I mentioned this a while back. FLoyd and Pac will be happy to continue duping the public and sponge off their fans as long as they allow this.


----------



## bjl12

They have nobody left to fight. Who is Chris Algieri? Amir Khan? You mean that guy that KO'd Judah in 2009? Or the guy that was KTFO by Danny Garcia and lost cleanly to Lamont Peterson as well as being KD'd by Julio Diaz? Seriously I have zero interest in either of these guys fighting, perhaps even against each other


----------



## Brnxhands

Nazim makes no sense sometime. Would help both legacies . Two best of the era period


----------



## Zopilote

Brnxhands said:


> Nazim makes no sense sometime. Would help both legacies . Two best of the era period


Even tho its way passed it's due date, its still the best options for them both.

Shows you how lame this Welterweight division is nowadays.


----------



## ElKiller

They are each other's biggest challenge at that weight and the public's best option but neither of them has been pushing the fight for a reason.

Richardson has 1/2 a point. The fight would enhance the victor's legacy but would put a dent on the loser's.


----------



## rjjfan

Canelo vs GGG will be the fight Mayweather vs Pacquaio should have been.


----------



## DobyZhee

Nazim is right. They hadn't had a need for each other in the past 5 years


----------



## Hands of Iron

What is this, 2010?


----------



## Bogotazo

Interesting that he also saw Floyd a bit sharper in the first fight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

rjjfan said:


> Canelo vs GGG will be the fight Mayweather vs Pacquaio should have been.


Not even close


----------



## Wig

Brother Naz convenienty ignoring the Special Chocolate Brownie Elephant in the room here.

No Blueprint. None.


----------



## rjjfan

MichiganWarrior said:


> Not even close


Yeah but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Felix

Wig said:


> Brother Naz convenienty ignoring the Special Chocolate Brownie Elephant in the room here.
> 
> No Blueprint. None.


33 have tried. :deal :hey


----------



## ~Cellzki~

*Money May Clowning Manny Via Instagram*


__
http://instagr.am/p/taVtcDx3fB/










*"My new boxing DVD is coming soon and is called "3 Ways to Sleep". Back, Face and Butt and I'm Falling & I Can't Get Up. Miss Pac Man is broke and desperate for a pay day. Your Pay-Per-View numbers are a joke."*


----------



## Trash Bags

It's on Facebook as well. It's pretty funny. He called that boy Miss Pac Man.


----------



## Mr Magic

He should tell us about how he ducked Manny for years and years. :lol:


----------



## Chatty

Calls his PPV numbers a joke and yet theres a good chance Mannys fight with Bradley did better than Maidana II. Not that Algieri will mind.


----------



## JDK

What a bitch once again


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot)

Shame he couldnt do it himself


----------



## ~Cellzki~

got a feeling this fight might happen next. not gonna hold my breathe tho.


----------



## bjl12

~Cellzki~ said:


> got a feeling this fight might happen next. not gonna hold my breathe tho.


That would be something. The media tour would be like 15 cities and there would be an elongated 24/7 or All Access..w/e. It would be something I'll tell you that. But I doubt the fight happens next. Both these idiots don't understand that their time is fading out exponentially and the fight will be worth nothing in 2016 (since it likely won't happen in May/Sep 2015).


----------



## ~Cellzki~

bjl12 said:


> That would be something. The media tour would be like 15 cities and there would be an elongated 24/7 or All Access..w/e. It would be something I'll tell you that. But I doubt the fight happens next. Both these idiots don't understand that their time is fading out exponentially and the fight will be worth nothing in 2016 (since it likely won't happen in May/Sep 2015).


they're really out of options if u think about it. no more marketable welters to fight against and both of their PPV numbers are at an all time low.

Floyd is actually promoting manny right now. looks like to me he's hyping a future fight.


----------



## turbotime

Love it. Fuck Manny.


----------



## bjl12

~Cellzki~ said:


> they're really out of options if u think about it. no more marketable welters to fight against and both of their PPV numbers are at an all time low.
> 
> Floyd is actually promoting manny right now. looks like to me he's hyping a future fight.


That's how it was in September 2013. Floyd found Maidana this past December and Manny found...Algieri (following Bradley). I can see Floyd fighting Khan and some other Joe Blow with Manny fighting Jesse Vargas...or Brandon Rios 2 :lol:


----------



## DirtyDan

Hopefully this means he decided to man up and fight Manny..


----------



## SouthPaw

Loving how he answers back. Manny ready to suck a dick for a pay day :rofl atsch

#TheMoneyTeam


----------



## Kurushi

Embarassing.

Meanwhile Manny's Instagramming pictures of himself attending conferences concerning the progress of people within a sustainable environment. His previous post is a picture of him with his kids that reads "Every father should remember that one day your [children] will follow your example and not just your advice." Those are words that Mayweather would do well to heed.


----------



## chibelle

Mad corny. As usual, by proxy.


Fight never gonna happen.


----------



## church11

1) this is hilarious #tmt 
2) this post makes reminds me of how much of a badass JMM is


----------



## Trash Bags

Kurushi said:


> Embarassing.
> 
> Meanwhile Manny's Instagramming pictures of himself attending conferences concerning the progress of people within a sustainable environment. His previous post is a picture of him with his kids that reads "Every father should remember that one day your [children] will follow your example and not just your advice." Those are words that Mayweather would do well to heed.


you really should add the no **** disclaimer to such posts. shit's crazy gay.


----------



## sugarshane_24

That's the best he can come up with? Still don't want any piece of miss pacman. He just reinforced that notion.


----------



## shaunster101

Guy is as funny as cancer.

Sad indictment of society that people exist who actually enjoy this kind of shit.


----------



## turbotime

Kurushi said:


> Meanwhile Manny's Instagramming pictures of himself attending conferences concerning the progress of people within a sustainable environment. His previous post is a picture of him with his kids that reads "Every father should remember that one day your [children] will follow your example and not just your advice." Those are words that Mayweather would do well to heed.


Yeah, Manny's kids should hustle on the streets, gamble, drink, get robbed and cheat on their wives or husbands.


----------



## rjjfan

Kurushi said:


> Embarassing.
> 
> Meanwhile Manny's Instagramming pictures of himself attending conferences concerning the progress of people within a sustainable environment. His previous post is a picture of him with his kids that reads "Every father should remember that one day your [children] will follow your example and not just your advice." Those are words that Mayweather would do well to heed.


Yeah, don't beat the shit outta women yerself, use your lackeys.


----------



## Slugger3000

Floyd is so immature.. Manny wont respond BTW.. He's too Alpha to bother with this kid shit!


----------



## Kurushi

Trash Bags said:


> you really should add the no **** disclaimer to such posts. shit's crazy gay.


Sure.

No **** but money can't buy you class and beating women in front of your kids ain't cool.

It's important that you know I'm not gay for saying that though. I might think serial domestic violence is a serious issue and that Manny is classier than Mayweather but that doesn't mean I want to have sex with other men.

Just to be _absolutely_ clear. I'm a straight man. _Not_ beating your girlfriend won't make you more attractive to me.


----------



## Trash Bags

Kurushi said:


> Sure.
> 
> No **** but money can't buy you class and beating women in front of your kids ain't cool.
> 
> It's important that you know I'm not gay for saying that though. I might think serial domestic violence is a serious issue and that Manny is classier than Mayweather but that doesn't mean I want to have sex with other men.
> 
> Just to be _absolutely_ clear. I'm a straight man. _Not_ beating your girlfriend won't make you more attractive to me.


It's not as if Manny has way more class than Floyd. He used to be a womanizer and a pretty big gambler. And I don't know why he acts as though he's more educated than Floyd. I think he didn't even go to elementary school. Domestic violence is not cool, but what does that have to do with Floyd's picture? We all make mistakes, man.


----------



## SouthPaw

turbotime said:


> Yeah, Manny's kids should hustle on the streets, gamble, drink, get robbed and cheat on their wives or husbands.


:rofl


----------



## SouthPaw

Slugger3000 said:


> Floyd is so immature.. Manny wont respond BTW.. He's too Alpha to bother with this kid shit!


Manny sent the first shot lol.


----------



## Kurushi

turbotime said:


> Yeah, Manny's kids should hustle on the streets, gamble, drink, get robbed and cheat on their wives or husbands.


I'm glad you agree that it's good advice.


----------



## Wig

Only two active fighters left have shared the ring with both Manny and Floyd. One is the lineal middleweight champ, the other is begging for a shot at Kell Brook.

Juan KNOWS putting Brook on his ledger will see him having shared the ring with the three greatest fighters of his era. He's already done #3 and #2 , now he wants the Special #1 .

Being a smart cookie, he also KNOWS there is no blueprint, none.


----------



## bballchump11

*Floyd Mayweather clowns Manny Pacquiao on Facebook*

Floyd Mayweather- My new boxing DVD is coming soon and is called "3 Ways to Sleep". Back, Face and Butt and I'm Falling & I Can't Get Up. Miss Pac Man is broke and desperate for a pay day. Your Pay-Per-View numbers are a joke. www.themoneyteam.com


----------



## tommygun711

already posted in the packy vs mayweather thread bud


----------



## bballchump11

tommygun711 said:


> already posted in the packy vs mayweather thread bud


oh, I never look at the shit :lol:


----------



## igor_otsky

bballchump11 said:


> oh, I never look at the shit :lol:


...so now, Ariza handles all of Floyd's tweeter, facebook, and friendster. ariza shakes


----------



## Medicine

Pac was in the fight of his life right there...Getting Ko'd or not, he showed he was a warrior..

A guy who crys like a wimp over his finger getting bitten through a padded glove has NO REASON to be talking shit.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO

Hahaha Floyd did a funny, Manny done got hurt.


----------



## igor_otsky

:deal


Medicine said:


> Pac was in the fight of his life right there...Getting Ko'd or not, he showed he was a warrior..
> 
> A guy who crys like a wimp over his finger getting bitten through a padded glove has NO REASON to be talking shit.


----------



## Medicine




----------



## bballchump11

Medicine said:


> Pac was in the fight of his life right there...Getting Ko'd or not, he showed he was a warrior..
> 
> A guy who crys like a wimp over his finger getting bitten through a padded glove has NO REASON to be talking shit.


ok, but who won?


----------



## gander tasco

Somebody's butthurt. Floyd can talk trash but he's too worried about his health to get in the ring with him.:!:


----------



## Medicine

bballchump11 said:


> ok, but who won?


Is that the best you can do?


----------



## Mexi-Box

Medicine said:


>


HAHAH! Someone should make a video of that high-pitch, girly wail he let out too. Someone should troll him on Twitter with that :lol:.


----------



## Divi253

:lol:


----------



## mrtony80

I heard Mayweather is demanding 100 mil for the fight, now.


----------



## bballchump11

Medicine said:


> Is that the best you can do?


no, it's not a joke. You're trying to talk shit about Floyd by comparing Pacquiao's fight with his. The number 1 goal in boxing is and should be to win. Yeah, sure Pacquiao is a warrior, but that shit didn't get him anywhere. I'm sure Pacquiao would love to trade places with Floyd because in his next fight vs Rios, he moved and tied Rios up anytime he got the chance


----------



## Bogotazo

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> Shame he couldnt do it himself


Only thing I get from that.


----------



## ChampionsForever

bballchump11 said:


> no, it's not a joke. You're trying to talk shit about Floyd by comparing Pacquiao's fight with his. The number 1 goal in boxing is and should be to win. Yeah, sure Pacquiao is a warrior, but that shit didn't get him anywhere. I'm sure Pacquiao would love to trade places with Floyd because in his next fight vs Rios, he moved and tied Rios up anytime he got the chance


There is far more to boxing and especially legends of the sport than just winning. Who had the better career? Sven Ottke or Roberto Duran? It's the challenge and the performances, the achievements and the excitement.


----------



## ChampionsForever

On another note I re watched Pac vs Marquez 4 the other night, man Marquez was hurt BAD in that 5th round, very close, watch his legs, he did superbly to come out of that round and then KO Pac in the next round. That is one of my favourite fights of all time and Im a massive Pac fan, you can't hate that fight, both fought like fucking warriors that night.


----------



## bballchump11

ChampionsForever said:


> There is far more to boxing and especially legends of the sport than just winning. Who had the better career? Sven Ottke or Roberto Duran? It's the challenge and the performances, the achievements and the excitement.


you're talking about something completely different now. Difference between Duran and Ottke is resumes and all that other stuff.

Medicine was just strictly clowning Floyd on how he reacted to one incident in a fight he dominated compared to a how Pacquiao fought in his KO loss. I don't want a fighter I support to go out there and fight like an idiot and lose when he could have won the fight if he fought smarter. It's why I get real pissed off watching Gamboa fight sometimes or Bradley. Every fighter's number 1 goal should be to win. Entertaining the crowd, getting the KO, etc should all be secondary.


----------



## bballchump11

Kurushi said:


> Embarassing.
> 
> Meanwhile Manny's Instagramming pictures of himself attending conferences concerning the progress of people within a sustainable environment. His previous post is a picture of him with his kids that reads "Every father should remember that one day your [children] will follow your example and not just your advice." Those are words that Mayweather would do well to heed.





Slugger3000 said:


> Floyd is so immature.. Manny wont respond BTW.. He's too Alpha to bother with this kid shit!


actually Floyd is responding to Manny and what he posted on twitter a couple days ago


----------



## Kurushi

bballchump11 said:


> actually Floyd is responding to Manny and what he posted on twitter a couple days ago


Yeah, I know.


----------



## ElKiller

Medicine said:


>


The whiny cunt(SMH). My 2 yr old had his hand (minus the glove) smashed by a car door and reacted less dramatic than this.


----------



## Zopilote

Wig said:


> Only two active fighters left have shared the ring with both Manny and Floyd. One is the lineal middleweight champ, the other is begging for a shot at Kell Brook.
> 
> Juan KNOWS putting Brook on his ledger will see him having shared the ring with the three greatest fighters of his era. He's already done #3 and #2 , now he wants the Special #1 .
> 
> Being a smart cookie, he also KNOWS there is no blueprint, none.


:yep

JMM-Brook, now thats a fight i want to see right there! :good


----------



## turbotime

ChampionsForever said:


> There is far more to boxing and especially legends of the sport than just winning. Who had the better career? Sven Ottke or Roberto Duran? It's the challenge and the performances, the achievements and the excitement.


:rofl Ottke vs Duran as comparison. Fucksake


----------



## bjl12

bballchump11 said:


> you're talking about something completely different now. Difference between Duran and Ottke is resumes and all that other stuff.
> 
> Medicine was just strictly clowning Floyd on how he reacted to one incident in a fight he dominated compared to a how Pacquiao fought in his KO loss. I don't want a fighter I support to go out there and fight like an idiot and lose when he could have won the fight if he fought smarter. It's why I get real pissed off watching Gamboa fight sometimes or Bradley. Every fighter's number 1 goal should be to win. Entertaining the crowd, getting the KO, etc should all be secondary.


I'm calling bullshit on this. Pacquiao didn't "choose" to entertain the fans. He just has no answers for Marquez or thinking counter-punchers. Pac didn't "choose" anything, he did his best and his best just isn't good enough against someone with a high boxing IQ. It's possible Manny beats Floyd at this point (imo), but in 2009-2013 I would've taken Floyd fairly easily. Floyd looked somewhat shot in Maidana 2 (at least to me)


----------



## DobyZhee

now Floyd is shot according to his nuthugger fans.

yeah, all that running in the 12th caused him to getold overnight, lmao.


----------



## bballchump11

bjl12 said:


> I'm calling bullshit on this. Pacquiao didn't "choose" to entertain the fans. He just has no answers for Marquez or thinking counter-punchers. Pac didn't "choose" anything, he did his best and his best just isn't good enough against someone with a high boxing IQ. It's possible Manny beats Floyd at this point (imo), but in 2009-2013 I would've taken Floyd fairly easily. Floyd looked somewhat shot in Maidana 2 (at least to me)


no I mostly agree with you. Medicine was the one really making that point, but I was just countering what he was saying. I agree that he was forced to fight like that. He tried to counter punch more in the third fight and failed, so Roach wanted Pacquiao to come out more aggressive and go for the KO.


----------



## DobyZhee

Trash Bags said:


> It's not as if Manny has way more class than Floyd. He used to be a womanizer and a pretty big gambler. And I don't know why he acts as though he's more educated than Floyd. I think he didn't even go to elementary school. Domestic violence is not cool, but what does that have to do with Floyd's picture? We all make mistakes, man.


At least we know PAC isn't gay because he is a womanizer.

Floyd? It's just too obvious


----------



## bballchump11

DobyZhee said:


> At least we know PAC isn't gay because he is a womanizer.
> 
> Floyd? It's just too obvious


----------



## SuckaPunch510

bballchump11 said:


>


:lol:

Bakla's gonna Bakla


----------



## DobyZhee

SuckaPunch510 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Bakla's gonna Bakla


Photoshop


----------



## Chatty

*Floyd Will Only Fight Manny If He Fights Orthodox (LOL Article)*

Just seen this on Facebook. No idea what the site is but it looks like its Filipino. I laughed so hard at this, quality troll work:

http://kickerdaily.com/bob-arum-mayweather-will-sign-deal-if-pacman-will-fight-right-handed/



> A former boxing promoter of undefeated American boxing superstar Floyd Mayweather Jr. had an interesting suggestion to make the latter sign a deal within five minutes to fight Filipino boxing superstar Manny Pacman Pacquiao.
> Bob Arum, who promoted Mayweather for 10 years said the latter will only fight Pacquiao if the Filipino agrees to fight using his right hand. Arum revealed while he was promoting the fights of Mayweather in the past, he had a hard time convincing him to fight a southpaw or left handed boxer.He said what complicates the matter even further is the fact that Pacquiao is not just an ordinary southpaw fighter, but someone who is really very good.​ â€œWhen you talk about a southpaw who can move like Manny, thatâ€™s not the kind of opponent that Mayweather feels he would do well against. Thatâ€™s the problem,â€ Arum said.Arum said the only way to convince Mayweather to fight Pacquiao and sign the contract is for the Filipino congressman from Sarangani province to fight using his right hand. The widely popular boxing promoter said another reason why Mayweather is really avoiding a fight with Pacquiao is the fact that he has a multi-million dollar deal with Showtime, which is a rival company of HBO; the one that promotes the fight of Pacquiao.â€œI donâ€™t think Mayweather will ever agree to fight Pacquiao, particularly while he has a cushy deal with Showtime. He makes money fighting anybody,â€ Arum said. Arum said it would be too risky on the part of Mayweather if he will fight Pacquiao who is smaller, but faster than him.After his unanimous decision win over Argentinian boxing star Marcos Maidana, Mayweather made many fans excited when he said that he is now open to the chance of fighting Pacquiao. Mayweather told the global media that if a fight with Pacquiao will be presented to him and his team they will study it and make it happen.The boxing superstar also denied speculations from many boxing fans that he is avoiding a fight with Pacquiao to keep his unblemished boxing record which currently stands at 47-0.Pacquiao has told the media in earlier interviews that he is willing to fight Mayweather anywhere and anytime for the sake of the boxing fans. The boxing superstar said if Mayweather wants to fight him all he has to do is to call him since his telephone line is always open 24/7. If ever the Mayweather-Pacquiao fight happens, it is expected to be one of the most lucrative bouts ever since the two boxers are the top two biggest names in professional boxing today.To make the Mayweather-Pacquiao fight more interesting, the Filipino need to win his next bout first against the dangerous unbeaten American world boxing champion Chris Algieri in November.*News Source(s) :*ABS-CBN News , Latin Post


----------



## bballchump11

Bob Arum was the one to originally say this I believe


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Robert Palmer


----------



## PityTheFool

:lol:
That's quite funny.Can you imagine some of the superfights from the past having a clause like this?
Reckon it's total bullshit,but funny that someone actually wrote it for public consumption.


----------



## Bogotazo

Guys, please don't make my job more tedious than it has to be. If you know something is distinctly Floyd-Manny and is of a ridiculing nature, like this, please just put it in the mega thread.



PityTheFool said:


> :lol:
> That's quite funny.Can you imagine some of the superfights from the past having a clause like this?
> Reckon it's total bullshit,but funny that someone actually wrote it for public consumption.


You're a vbookie now. Congratulations.


----------



## PityTheFool

Bogotazo said:


> Guys, please don't make my job more tedious than it has to be. If you know something is distinctly Floyd-Manny and is of a ridiculing nature, like this, please just put it in the mega thread.
> 
> You're a vbookie now. Congratulations.


Que pasa?


----------



## Bogotazo

PityTheFool said:


> Que pasa?


You now have the power to create vbookie events. Try posting a thread in the vbookie forum, and then on the bottom will be the option to "add vbookie event" and it will bring you to the page that lets you set the odds. I go to oddschecker.com and take the roughly estimated average of all the bets, erring slightly towards the better odds. If there aren't many bets then I usually don't make them an option (over/under, etc.) The checked box at the bottom means the event payout time and the betting deadline is the same, it's easy that way. Good luck. Bookie away.


----------



## PityTheFool

Bogotazo said:


> You now have the power to create vbookie events. Try posting a thread in the vbookie forum, and then on the bottom will be the option to "add vbookie event" and it will bring you to the page that lets you set the odds. I go to oddschecker.com and take the roughly estimated average of all the bets, erring slightly towards the better odds. If there aren't many bets then I usually don't make them an option (over/under, etc.) The checked box at the bottom means the event payout time and the betting deadline is the same, it's easy that way. Good luck. Bookie away.


Bogo,I can't tonight mate.I'm up to get the mini-me in the morning and I'm logging off soon.
Can I start next week.Sorry but I can't even stay up for the fights so just going to bed.Not often I get tired early like this.


----------



## PityTheFool

I always wanted to run a numbers racket.
Thanks @Bogotazo
I'll run it like Lefty Fuckin Rosenthal except im not Jewish


----------



## Bogotazo

No problem Pity I don't think there's high demand for tonight's fights anyway in terms of betting. But if you'd like to take lead role feel free, I'm too busy nowadays.


----------



## turbotime

Arum actually said he didn't want the fight because he was worried May would slander Manny and him during the 24/7 atsch


----------



## Mr. Brain

Floyd is afraid of Manny. If the fight with Pac ever happened Floyd would win as easily as when he beat JMM. Floyd would then wonder WTF he was afraid of Manny.


----------



## DobyZhee

Did not read


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

*Pacquiao "I pity the boy Floyd, he should fear god!"*

http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-on-mayweather-acts-like-uneducated-person--82623
http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-i-pity-floyd-mayweather-he-fear-god--82640


----------



## bjl12

Pac owning Floyd.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Lol! Pacman should do comedy


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

bjl12 said:


> Pac owning Floyd.


Agreed, much more classier too here.


----------



## asantaria

After Floyd's tweet, can we say there is still a possibility this fight will happen? At this point I don't care. Both are far past their prime. This happening say 4-5 years ago would have been cool. But after that tweet I can see it being a possibility


----------



## bballchump11

shit Pacquiao has been keeping Floyd's name in his mouth and Floyd responds once and he's the one getting all the flack. Doesn't Pacquiao have a fight in November?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

bballchump11 said:


> shit Pacquiao has been keeping Floyd's name in his mouth and Floyd responds once and he's the one getting all the flack. Doesn't Pacquiao have a fight in November?


Yep. Who's he fighting again? Lead singer one direction?


----------



## bballchump11

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yep. Who's he fighting again? Lead singer one direction?


Karceno said he was fighting Ryan Seacrest :lol:


----------



## uraharakisuke

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yep. Who's he fighting again? Lead singer one direction?


I actually think one of the One Direction guys is a boxer so you never know :conf.


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-let-pacquiao-beat-algieri-then-well-talk--82744


----------



## sugarshane_24

*Not getting my hopes up but....*

Is Algieri a preparation for Pac to take on Floyd next?

A guy who uses movement with long reach and speed. Seems like a good opponent for field testing if they already have what they need to take on Floyd next.

Floyd just got done taking on someone who did test his punch resistance and someone who utilized aggression against him.

Is Maidana and Algieri a "dress rehearsal" for things to come?


----------



## PetetheKing

That's the hopeful angle for sure.


----------



## tliang1000

sugarshane_24 said:


> Is Algieri a preparation for Pac to take on Floyd next?
> 
> A guy who uses movement with long reach and speed. Seems like a good opponent for field testing if they already have what they need to take on Floyd next.
> 
> Floyd just got done taking on someone who did test his punch resistance and someone who utilized aggression against him.
> 
> Is Maidana and Algieri a "dress rehearsal" for things to come?


Algieri isn't capable enough to prepare Pac for Floyd. He gets hit too much, and doesn't have the counter punching ability that Floyd have. I think Marquez is the closest in terms of preparation for Pac.


----------



## Hatesrats

The KO Algieri suffers Vs. Manny will hurt Mayweather negotiations.


----------



## mrtony80

No.


----------



## bballchump11

:lol:

Floyd has was even downplaying Pacquiao back in 2006


----------



## TSOL

bballchump11 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Floyd has was even downplaying Pacquiao back in 2006


that larry merchant foreshadow :lol:


----------



## PivotPunch

I highly doubt it. Ortiz and Guerrero weren't a preperation of Floyd for Pacquiao either


----------



## bballchump11

I love these old interviews of Mayweather :lol:

This interview was during the Pacquiao negotiations in 2009 and everybody is thinking the fight is actually going to happen






part 2 if you're interested


----------



## DobyZhee

Mike Tyson makes Flomo shit in his pants when bringing up Floyd..post Rios. Lol


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

*Have Pacquiao and Floyd ever attended each others fights?*

Both are always absent at their respective matches. It would be a hell of a step if one were to show up to the others match and create some buzz.


----------



## bballchump11

Mayweather went to Pacquiao vs Morales II and actually was rooting for Pacquiao


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

bballchump11 said:


> Mayweather went to Pacquiao vs Morales II and actually was rooting for Pacquiao


Didn't actually know that, that's actually cool though. I'm just surprised neither have bothered in recent years though.


----------



## bballchump11

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Didn't actually know that, that's actually cool though. I'm just surprised neither have bothered in recent years though.


yeah I thought about this last week and wondered why they haven't attended either. Floyd likes to pretend like he doesn't watch boxing though and he's been adamant about not giving Arum any money by paying for PPVs, so that could explain why he hasn't gone


----------



## DobyZhee

lol, Floyd doesnt even want to be in the same building when Pac fights..

Floyd flys all the way to Connecticut to watch Berto.

honestly he just didnt want to feed into the hype for a potential fight becsuse it never was there in the first place


----------



## igor_otsky

Pac needs to give Floyd a plane ticket to Macau.


----------



## Squire

'Everywhere you go I go' doesn't apply to Floyd and Pac


----------



## DobyZhee

igor_otsky said:


> Pac needs to give Floyd a plane ticket to Macau.


You can tell that Floyd just doesn't like Asians.

lol, Floyd probably has a fight party everytime Pac fights..


----------



## Uncle Rico

Squire said:


> 'Everywhere you go I go' doesn't apply to Floyd and Pac


:lol:


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

*emmanuel: HOPEFULLY, I'll Face Floyd Mayweather Next Year*

http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-hopefully-ill-face-floyd-mayweather-next-year--83593

what a passive mindset. hopefully and I'm crossing my fingers. words that little girls uses



Rooster said:


> Looking forward to the article next week with Bob saying he wants Pac-Floyd.


someone give Rooster all your vcash. He called it and didn't even need to wait a week. It came str8 outta the horse's mouth and not bop's mouth


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

one day he wants to move back down to 140 and conveniently bypass Floyd

one hour ago he HOPES he'll fight Floyd next year


----------



## TeddyL

What else can he say. Floyd clearly doesn't want the fight so what else can he have but just hope. He wants to give the world the fight they have been waiting for but sadly he can't because the other guys ego can't handle the fact he would be sharing the limelight


----------



## rjjfan

Why is Leon totally obsessed with Manny? I don't even see other flomos talking this much about him.


----------



## Mal

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> he already had losses though and as retarded as some people are they too realized they was lying to theyselves by saying he "beat" JUAN the 3rd time around. Third JUAN fight destroyed his sense of invincibility at the very least


And he had losses before ascending up the P4P lists and selling tons of PPVs. You haven't leaned a damn thing T.


----------



## Mal

rjjfan said:


> Why is Leon totally obsessed with Manny? I don't even see other flomos talking this much about him.


Little kids become easily fixated on icons, whether it's to love em, or hate em. I have my doubts he's out of his teens.


----------



## Mal

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> one day he wants to move back down to 140 and conveniently bypass Floyd
> 
> one hour ago he HOPES he'll fight Floyd next year


You hang onto every word he says like a life line, and take everything way to literally. You clearly haven't been around long enough to understand all boxers do this, all boxers with success have said things that immediately contradict what they've said before. Thing is, most of us who have been watching for some time now know to take what boxers say with a grain of salt most of the time. They are, aftermall, shameless self promoters. And they have to be. Maybe someday you will catch on.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Mal said:


> You hang onto every word he says like a life line, and take everything way to literally. You clearly haven't been around long enough to understand all boxers do this, all boxers with success have said things that immediately contradict what they've said before. Thing is, most of us who have been watching for some time now know to take what boxers say with a grain of salt most of the time. They are, aftermall, shameless self promoters. And they have to be. Maybe someday you will catch on.


you have some nerve to falsely represent yourself as someone who has been watching for some time

you're an old fart that has continuously failed to explain how certain punches were set up to land


----------



## Mal

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> you have some nerve to falsely represent yourself as someone who has been watching for some time
> 
> you're an old fart that has continuously failed to explain how certain punches were set up to land


Feel free to give an example of how you came to that conclusion. You see, these are just your words, your opinions. It's nothing different than saying so-so is the worst poster. And that's the extant of your post. Your just an over analyzer who likes labels. Good night son.

Btw, failed to mention how punches were landed? Where do you even get that from? You're just desperate to look good. All flash, no substance at all.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Mal said:


> Feel free to give an example of how you came to that conclusion. You see, these are just your words, your opinions. It's nothing different than saying so-so is the worst poster. And that's the extant of your post. Your just an over analyzer who likes labels. Good night son.
> 
> Btw, failed to mention how punches were landed? Where do you even get that from? You're just desperate to look good. All flash, no substance at all.


it's pretty simple. your posting history demonstrates a lack of boxing understanding. by boxing I mean what goes on inside of the ring and not your 25 cent opinion piece on the latest news.

my standards of what's considered knowledge isn't going to be lowered merely for your witless azz

you bring nothing of value to the table despite 'watching boxing for some time'. your only ability is to gossip

making an accurate bold prediction that goes against group think? nah, you're a slave who wouldn't dare rock the boat

delivering fresh news to the forum? you're too incompetent to locate the sources

analyzing fighters? as if you had the know how to do so

and you're a witless idiot who can't even grasp something as simple as labels. Every time you try to talk back to me, I merely remember the time you fell flat on your nose trying to convince the forum that swarmers aren't pressure fighters


----------



## Mal

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> it's pretty simple. your posting history demonstrates a lack of boxing understanding. by boxing I mean what goes on inside of the ring and not your 25 cent opinion piece on the latest news.
> 
> my standards of what's considered knowledge isn't going to be lowered merely for your witless azz
> 
> you bring nothing of value to the table despite 'watching boxing for some time'. your only ability is to gossip
> 
> making an accurate bold prediction that goes against group think? nah, you're a slave who wouldn't dare rock the boat
> 
> delivering fresh news to the forum? you're too incompetent to locate the sources
> 
> analyzing fighters? as if you had the know how to do so
> 
> and you're a witless idiot who can't even grasp something as simple as labels. Every time you try to talk back to me, I merely remember the time you fell flat on your nose trying to convince the forum that swarmers aren't pressure fighters


My posting history? Sorry kid, if you even attempted to look at my history, you'd see someone who's pretty much respectful with everyone, and woh gives reasons as to how I come to my conclusions. Again, all you are saying is, "You're the worst poster", nothing else. And that's you in a nutshell. A lot of words to say absolutely nothing. Oh sure, you like to make vague comments that sound good. That's pretty easy. And it fools some, so good on you. But it's clear as day you have the undertanding of a mere kid. I mean, AZZ? AZZ? You know you can say ass here, right? You're just a little kid looking for attention. So you simplify everything to your level.

And about the swarmer/pressure fighter. Here what you don't get, they aren't interchangeable with one another. A swarmer could be a pressure fighter, but a pressure fighter isn't necessarily a swarmer. I'm sure that went over your head.

So, feel free to call me what you want, continue to say I am the worst. All the while showing that you're nothing more than a kid with a lot of time on his hands.

Just remember, you were the one who freaked out when I first got here because I asked you to explain some things. And you reacted like a spoiled brat getting all defensive over what amounted to nothing really. And you've been a pissy little princess every since. Cheers Zelda!:cheers


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Mal said:


> My posting history? Sorry kid, if you even attempted to look at my history, you'd see someone who's pretty much respectful with everyone, and woh gives reasons as to how I come to my conclusions. Again, all you are saying is, "You're the worst poster", nothing else. And that's you in a nutshell. A lot of words to say absolutely nothing. Oh sure, you like to make vague comments that sound good. That's pretty easy. And it fools some, so good on you. But it's clear as day you have the undertanding of a mere kid. I mean, AZZ? AZZ? You know you can say ass here, right? You're just a little kid looking for attention. So you simplify everything to your level.
> 
> So, feel free to call me what you want, continue to say I am the worst. All the while showing that you're nothing more than a kid with a lot of time on his hands.
> 
> Just remember, you were the one who freaked out when I first got here because I asked you to explain some things. And you reacted like a spoiled brat getting all defensive over what amounted to nothing really. And you've been a pissy little princess every since. Cheers Zelda!:cheers


Mal = I DON'T CARE ABOUT WHAT THE MEAN LEON THINKS ABOUT ME, BUT I'LL WRITE A LONG AZZ POST IN RESPONSE TO HIM ANYWAYS

little kids looking for attention > someone who claims to have been watching boxing for quite some time yet knows shit all about it



Mal said:


> And about the swarmer/pressure fighter. Here what you don't get, they aren't interchangeable with one another. *A swarmer could be a pressure fighter*, but a pressure fighter isn't necessarily a swarmer. I'm sure that went over your head.


says the incompetent fool who passionately argued otherwise



Mal said:


> Swarmer and pressure fighters aren't really close styles.


you were the only one dumb enough to vote no when questioned are swarmers pressure fighters: http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?42946

you thought I was playing about your posting history. for all purposes I'm familiar with it, and how it shows you knowing very little despite your 'experience' watching boxing

use the time on your man milk stained hands to learn about the sport you gossip about all day. bball might have bested you in many debates on the politics of boxing, but he couldn't have wrecked all of your brain cells

my words will put your on your knees as you beg for mercy. then you can pray for a forum nice guy like bogo to take pity on you and teach you something

It kills you inside that I place you at the bottom of the totem pole. You pride yourself on earning respect from a handful of guys through the internet yet can't figure out how to earn it here.

I remember how you followed me around, loss what little face you had to begin with in the process, and continue to follow me around to this day hoping to get even. For all purposes you're the annoying girl who can't stop bad mouthing her ex-man but secretly wants nothing more than to receive just one last nut on the face.

:cheers < wrap your white flag around your head to maintain sanity as the preparations for your coup de grace takeway


----------



## Mal

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Mal = I DON'T CARE ABOUT WHAT THE MEAN LEON THINKS ABOUT ME, BUT I'LL WRITE A LONG AZZ POST IN RESPONSE TO HIM ANYWAYS
> 
> little kids looking for attention > someone who claims to have been watching boxing for quite some time yet knows shit all about it
> 
> says the incompetent fool who passionately argued otherwise
> 
> you were the only one dumb enough to vote no when questioned are swarmers pressure fighters: http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?42946
> 
> you thought I was playing about your posting history. for all purposes I'm familiar with it, and how it shows you knowing very little despite your 'experience' watching boxing
> 
> use the time on your man milk stained hands to learn about the sport you gossip about all day. bball might have bested you in many debates on the politics of boxing, but he couldn't have wrecked all of your brain cells
> 
> my words will put your on your knees as you beg for mercy. then you can pray for a forum nice guy like bogo to take pity on you and teach you something
> 
> It kills you inside that I place you at the bottom of the totem pole. You pride yourself on earning respect from a handful of guys through the internet yet can't figure out how to earn it here.
> 
> I remember how you followed me around, loss what little face you had to begin with in the process, and continue to follow me around to this day hoping to get even. For all purposes you're the annoying girl who can't stop bad mouthing her ex-man but secretly wants nothing more than to receive just one last nut on the face.
> 
> :cheers < wrap your white flag around your head to maintain sanity as the preparations for your coup de grace takeway


Nice one! Yeah, I said it was a bad choice of words. I have no problems admitting such. So good for you. And as usual, the rest of your post is just noise. You really need to turn your annoyance meter down a tad. You just come of as insufferable. You really need to get laid kid. Sad thing is, this is the stuff you live for. That's just a terrible way to run your life. Relax, get laid, and enjoy life. And don't fret the little things. I do, makes life much better.


----------



## tliang1000

*Roach wants Pac to score a KO on Chris to silence the Mayweathers' Ped accusations...*

:huh

http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-hopes-pacquiao-gets-ko-silence-mayweathers--83623

How would that prove anything....


----------



## Leftsmash

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Mal = I DON'T CARE ABOUT WHAT THE MEAN LEON THINKS ABOUT ME, BUT I'LL WRITE A LONG AZZ POST IN RESPONSE TO HIM ANYWAYS
> 
> little kids looking for attention > someone who claims to have been watching boxing for quite some time yet knows shit all about it
> 
> says the incompetent fool who passionately argued otherwise
> 
> you were the only one dumb enough to vote no when questioned are swarmers pressure fighters: http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?42946
> 
> you thought I was playing about your posting history. for all purposes I'm familiar with it, and how it shows you knowing very little despite your 'experience' watching boxing
> 
> use the time on your man milk stained hands to learn about the sport you gossip about all day. bball might have bested you in many debates on the politics of boxing, but he couldn't have wrecked all of your brain cells
> 
> my words will put your on your knees as you beg for mercy. then you can pray for a forum nice guy like bogo to take pity on you and teach you something
> 
> It kills you inside that I place you at the bottom of the totem pole. You pride yourself on earning respect from a handful of guys through the internet yet can't figure out how to earn it here.
> 
> I remember how you followed me around, loss what little face you had to begin with in the process, and continue to follow me around to this day hoping to get even. For all purposes you're the annoying girl who can't stop bad mouthing her ex-man but secretly wants nothing more than to receive just one last nut on the face.
> 
> :cheers < wrap your white flag around your head to maintain sanity as the preparations for your coup de grace takeway


Well, someone got their pants pulled down leaving them exposed badly.. Ouch.


----------



## Mal

Leftsmash said:


> Well, someone got their pants pulled down leaving them exposed badly.. Ouch.


I guess if you like that kind of stuff, sure. :smile Most of the stuff there, I don't even know what it means. Just sounds like ramblings of an angry kid.

I still stand my what I said, which I clearly reiterated in that thread, swarmers and pressure fighters aren't interchangeable labels. Which several posters in that thread agreed with. Anyway, good day friend!


----------



## Abraham

Why do people always think boxers can magically become amazing again overnight? It's like Tyson-Lewis. There were actually people out there who thought Tyson '88 would show up. It's ridiculous. There is no real reason to think Pac is going to knock Algeri out.


----------



## DobyZhee

Abraham said:


> Why do people always think boxers can magically become amazing again overnight? It's like Tyson-Lewis. There were actually people out there who thought Tyson '88 would show up. It's ridiculous. There is no real reason to think Pac is going to knock Algeri out.


Mayweather has been spouting out that Pac hasn't knocked out anybody since Cotto.

I don't think it means anything. Pac just ran into fighters who didn't and couldn't trade.

Knocking down Mosley is one helluva achievement in my book.


----------



## Trash Bags

DobyZhee said:


> Mayweather has been spouting out that Pac hasn't knocked out anybody since Cotto.
> 
> I don't think it means anything. Pac just ran into fighters who didn't and couldn't trade.
> 
> *Knocking down Mosley is one helluva achievement in my book*.


In mine too. But Bradley traded plenty with Pacquiao. Bu then again, Bradley has a great chin and tremendous heart. Who knows. All I know is, Pacquiao has definitely lost some power.


----------



## sugarshane_24

DobyZhee said:


> Mayweather has been spouting out that Pac hasn't knocked out anybody since Cotto.
> 
> I don't think it means anything. Pac just ran into fighters who didn't and couldn't trade.
> 
> Knocking down Mosley is one helluva achievement in my book.


Not too shabby considering all the guys he fought at 147 (including Marquez) had a total of 321 fights and only 2 stoppages between them when he fought them (Cotto and Oscar)

It's really surprising they made it a big deal and included it as a reason for doubting Pac.


----------



## ChampionsForever

Abraham said:


> Why do people always think boxers can magically become amazing again overnight? It's like Tyson-Lewis. There were actually people out there who thought Tyson '88 would show up. It's ridiculous. There is no real reason to think Pac is going to knock Algeri out.


 Pac hasn't fallen off anywhere near the level Tyson did, fighters can go through spells of sub par performances, Pac looked great against Marquez and Bradley but just didn't get the KO, he could easily stop Algeri.


----------



## ChampionsForever

I don't actually think Pac has lost a lot of power, he has lost speed and perhaps some stamina but his power was blown out of proportion after he iced Cotto and Hatton. He has always relied on speed more than power to stop fighters.


----------



## Leftsmash

Mal said:


> I guess if you like that kind of stuff, sure. :smile Most of the stuff there, I don't even know what it means. Just sounds like ramblings of an angry kid.
> 
> I still stand my what I said, which I clearly reiterated in that thread, swarmers and pressure fighters aren't interchangeable labels. Which several posters in that thread agreed with. Anyway, good day friend!


Dude you don't have to attempt to explain yourself, reply to Leon if you must.


----------



## Mal

Leftsmash said:


> Dude you don't have to attempt to explain yourself, reply to Leon if you must.


You don't have to respond to me either. :cheers


----------



## El-Terrible

ChampionsForever said:


> I don't actually think Pac has lost a lot of power, he has lost speed and perhaps some stamina but his power was blown out of proportion after he iced Cotto and Hatton. He has always relied on speed more than power to stop fighters.


COmpletely agree - people make out the Hatton KO was commonplace - the knockdowns with Cotto were both punches on the inside Cotto simply didn't see because of his speed, if you dont see them and you're not set up to take it, you're going to fall and that's how he got the Cotto knockdowns...people want to see what they want to see.

Also let's not forget Hatton was at 140 - Pacquiao hasn't KO'd anyone like that at 147. People like Bradley walk around at 170+ for crying out loud...

Pacquiao is built up to be this Superman whose lost his power but it's simply not the case - fighting bigger guys and a slight decrease in speed and output are factors, pure and simple


----------



## Kid Generic Alias

*Floyd Mayweather: The Artful Dodger*


----------



## Danny

Damn, Floyd got moves.


----------



## bballchump11

Floyd dodging all the haters #TheBestEver


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Can't say I've seen this one...:lol:


----------



## rjjfan

When it comes to pure defensive wizardry, its hard to look past Sweetpea.


----------



## ElKiller

:rofl @ Disco Duck in the background.


Floyd is TAD baby.


----------



## Kid Generic Alias

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd dodging all the haters #TheBestEver


The ESPN guy gave him his dues towards the end.

"He's good....he's good at ducking and dodging."


----------



## tommygun711

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd dodging all the haters #TheBestEver












I hope you don't actually think that bruh


----------



## thehook13

:lol:

The best one I've seen. I'm saving that one for future use


----------



## quincy k

"im a rich, scared coward."

floyd mayweather jr

lmfao


----------



## Doc

I'm a rich coward

Health is more important, My health is more important!


Some of his most epic quotes that sum him up pretty well...Directly from his mouth so it can't be argued.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Disco DUCK! LMFAO :rofl!!!!!!

Damn, that song had me laughing hard!


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Doc said:


> I'm a rich coward
> 
> Health is more important, My health is more important!
> 
> Some of his most epic quotes that sum him up pretty well...Directly from his mouth so it can't be argued.


This. As you say, directly from the mouth of Floyd and his hangers on, for whatever reason, Manny Pacquiao scares Floyd. This isn't even inference, this is explicit.

People have got to realise that believing Floyd is ducking Manny is not the same as believing that Manny beats Floyd, but it is taking the sum total ofhis words and actions to reach a logical conclusion.


----------



## bballchump11

tommygun711 said:


> I hope you don't actually think that bruh


troll the trolls.


----------



## Kid Generic Alias

The level of disgust on Larry King's face was evident.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

*Bradley wants to see Pac vs Floyd , thinks Floyd beats him*

Former world welterweight champion Timothy Bradley shares something in common with the rest of the boxing world: he thirsts to see the battle between Manny Pacquiao and Floyd Mayweather come to fruition.

Bradley fought Pacquiao twice, the second time this past April when he lost the world welterweight title by decision to the Filipino fight icon. He thinks that Pacquiao will fare well against Mayweather should the fight materialize, but would still pick his fellow American to win.

"I think he does well, I honestly think it goes well. I think that the fight is a little more even now. Iâ€™m gonna have to favor Floyd Mayweather because heâ€™s just brilliant in his boxing ability but you canâ€™t take anything away from Manny Pacquiao," Bradley told ontheropesboxing.com.

"Iâ€™m a really difficult fighter to deal with and Manny Pacquiao was able to deal with me, and if Manny Pacquiao is able to deal with me, heâ€™s able to deal with anybody else, I truly believe that.

"I have a lot of hand speed, foot speed as well, Floyd has hand speed and foot speed as well. Heâ€™s a better defensive fighter than I am but Manny Pacquiao throws punches in combinations, punches in bunches, so I think the fight is kind of evenly matched."

Hall of Fame boxing referee Joe Cortez recently noted that both Pacquiao and Mayweather are on decline. It's a development that Bradley considers in his assessment as well.

"I wonder how the oddsmakers would do that fight if the fight ever happened because Floydâ€™s a little bit more flat footed and Manny is a little bit more cautious in his approach now," said Bradley.

"(Pacquiao's) not as tenacious and aggressive as he used to be - if he gets you hurt, heâ€™ll definitely try to take you out but most times now heâ€™s thinking. He doesnâ€™t rush his attack anymore and just come in recklessly, heâ€™s thinking about his approach now, a little bit more now since he got knocked out by (Juan Manuel) Marquez." *â€" JST, GMA News*

http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/stor...cquiao-fight-mayweather-thinks-floyd-will-win


----------



## gander tasco

unfortunately the only person who doesn't want the fight is Floyd.


----------



## rjjfan




----------



## sugarshane_24

rjjfan said:


>


:lol:


----------



## ChampionsForever

The bottom line is pretty much what Freddie Roach said. If Floyd WANTED the fight, it would have happened, he has never wanted this fight.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

rjjfan said:


>


----------



## bballchump11

ChampionsForever said:


> The bottom line is pretty much what Freddie Roach said. If Floyd WANTED the fight, it would have happened, he has never wanted this fight.


So he didn't want the fight when he called Manny on the phone and offered him 40 million dollars?


----------



## ChampionsForever

bballchump11 said:


> So he didn't want the fight when he called Manny on the phone and offered him 40 million dollars?


Not enough to make it happen, at the time Manny was p4p #1 and deserved a 50/50 split.


----------



## bballchump11

ChampionsForever said:


> Not enough to make it happen, at the time Manny was p4p #1 and deserved a 50/50 split.


at the time Manny just lost to Marquez. And that's how business works. If I want 50 million dollars from you, I'm going to ask for 60 million


----------



## dftaylor

bballchump11 said:


> at the time Manny just lost to Marquez. And that's how business works. If I want 50 million dollars from you, I'm going to ask for 60 million


:lol: and I'm going to keep changing the terms every time you agree so there's no way to ever make the fight happen!


----------



## Mal

dftaylor said:


> :lol: and I'm going to keep changing the terms every time you agree so there's no way to ever make the fight happen!


You'd think people would have caught on to this sooner.


----------



## dftaylor

Mal said:


> You'd think people would have caught on to this sooner.


For whatever reason, he just doesn't want the fight. If he's struggling with Maidana giving him angles and snapping the jab in his face, especially when Floyd doesn't like standing with his opponents, he will not risk Manny even now.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Pactard ******* still talking about Floyd while their hero is about to fight a nobody to the tune of 500k buys at best


Floyd firmly has his bbc in each one of your ****** mouths.


Floyd won. Get over it bitches.


----------



## bballchump11

dftaylor said:


> :lol: and I'm going to keep changing the terms every time you agree so there's no way to ever make the fight happen!


Well lets see. Manny Pacquiao says he'll take less money to fight Mayweather in December of 2011 http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ss-money-than-mayweather-to-make-fight-happen

A few months later, Floyd has to call Manny directly on the phone and offers him a career high payday. Manny then says 50/50 and hangs up.

So you tell me who's changing what


----------



## sugarshane_24

bballchump11 said:


> Well lets see. Manny Pacquiao says he'll take less money to fight Mayweather in December of 2011 http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ss-money-than-mayweather-to-make-fight-happen
> 
> A few months later, Floyd has to call Manny directly on the phone and offers him a career high payday. Manny then says 50/50 and hangs up.
> 
> So you tell me who's changing what


Well, they went from drug test, to purse and to not working arum to fighting under mayweather promotions. I'm sure Pac wasn't the one moving that goalpost.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

:rofl Cue the menstruation


----------



## MichiganWarrior

MadcapMaxie said:


> :rofl Cue the menstruation


50-0


----------



## bballchump11

sugarshane_24 said:


> Well, they went from drug test, to purse and to not working arum to fighting under mayweather promotions. I'm sure Pac wasn't the one moving that goalpost.


Mayweather isn't serious about Pacquiao fighting under TMT. That was just his way of blowing him off after Pacquiao got knocked out by Marquez. People where still asking about the fight even though he hadn't fought anybody since being KO'd.

The whole Pacquiao needs to leave Arum thing stems for the negotiations in 2012. Floyd tried to make the fight, but Arum was cock blocking the whole way


----------



## Mal

sugarshane_24 said:


> Well, they went from drug test, to purse and to not working arum to fighting under mayweather promotions. I'm sure Pac wasn't the one moving that goalpost.


All the way to the fact that one cannot even get FMjr to answer a simple yes/no question on if he wants to fight him.


----------



## bballchump11

Mal said:


> All the way to the fact that one cannot even get FMjr to answer a simple yes/no question on if he wants to fight him.


http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/boxing/news/story?id=4806180

"Throughout this whole process I have remained patient but at this point I am thoroughly disgusted that Pacquiao and his representatives are trying to blame me for the fight not happening when clearly the blame is on them," Mayweather said in a statement.

"First and foremost, not only do I want to fight Manny Pacquiao, I want to whip his punk ass."


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/boxing/news/story?id=4806180
> 
> "Throughout this whole process I have remained patient but at this point I am thoroughly disgusted that Pacquiao and his representatives are trying to blame me for the fight not happening when clearly the blame is on them," Mayweather said in a statement.
> 
> "First and foremost, not only do I want to fight Manny Pacquiao, I want to whip his punk ass."


Would have been nice if he stopped moving the goal post every time mp conceded.


----------



## quincy k

flomo clowns are the most clueless. floyd could sell these idiots sand in the desert

google up pacquiao doesnt want to fight mayweather and all you get are pages and pages of references of why floyd doesnt want to fight pacquiao

https://www.google.com/#q=pacquiao+doesn't+want+to+fight+mayweather&start=10

lmfao on the flomos


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

People need to get over this bullshit.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

MichiganWarrior said:


> 50-0


Thanks for proving my point. Always count on you. Btw it was stranged I was looking up to see which boxer was 50-0 at the moment but couldn't find anybody.


----------



## Reppin501

Doc said:


> I'm a rich coward
> 
> Health is more important, My health is more important!
> 
> Some of his most epic quotes that sum him up pretty well...Directly from his mouth so it can't be argued.


Can't argue with the ass whooping he gave your boy either...bet you wish he would have ducked that fight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

MadcapMaxie said:


> Thanks for proving my point. Always count on you. Btw it was stranged I was looking up to see which boxer was 50-0 at the moment but couldn't find anybody.


It'll be Floyd soon. Matter of time pacfag


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Mal said:


> Would have been nice if he stopped moving the goal post every time mp conceded.


Adress the points ball made or shut up please


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> flomo clowns are the most clueless. floyd could sell these idiots sand in the desert
> 
> google up pacquiao doesnt want to fight mayweather and all you get are pages and pages of references of why floyd doesnt want to fight pacquiao
> 
> https://www.google.com/#q=pacquiao+doesn't+want+to+fight+mayweather&start=10
> 
> lmfao on the flomos


That tiny brain of yours working overtime again eh roach

The deal was signed on the dotted line with pac only having to agree to blood testing some two weeks prior to the fight and he turned it down.

Floyd then offered pavilion his highest every pay day tax free 40 million from his own pocket and pac bitched out again

Listen butch ass. Floyd is gonna be 50-0. Marquez son is fighting Chris Algeria and you're still a hoe. Get over it Floyd wok son


----------



## Mal

MichiganWarrior said:


> Adress the points ball made or shut up please


He didn't make any points other than showing a quote from 2010. And quit posting like a pissed off 12yo. Do you know how to act any other way?


----------



## Doc

Reppin501 said:


> Can't argue with the ass whooping he gave your boy either...bet you wish he would have ducked that fight.


152 not impressed.

This is another example of Mayweather being an idiot...

 â€œLike I said before, Iâ€™ve never fought a guy at a catchweight. I donâ€™t fight guys at catchweights. I donâ€™t plaster my gloves. These are things I donâ€™t do, because Iâ€™m not that type of guy.â€ atsch

(cought) hypocrite (cough)

It's all good when you have quotes that come from mayweathers mouth only to fuck himself in the ass directly from his mouth.. its hilarious

then we have the females defending him (you)

flomos is such a great fanbase name, complements the attitude so well.


----------



## bballchump11

Doc said:


> 152 not impressed.
> 
> This is another example of Mayweather being an idiot...
> 
> â€œLike I said before, Iâ€™ve never fought a guy at a catchweight. I donâ€™t fight guys at catchweights. I donâ€™t plaster my gloves. These are things I donâ€™t do, because Iâ€™m not that type of guy.â€ atsch
> 
> (cought) hypocrite (cough)
> 
> It's all good when you have quotes that come from mayweathers mouth only to fuck himself in the ass directly from his mouth.. its hilarious
> 
> then we have the females defending him (you)
> 
> flomos is such a great fanbase name, complements the attitude so well.


You're not impressed with Canelo coming down 2 pounds, but you want to see GGG come down 6 pounds?


----------



## Doc

bballchump11 said:


> You're not impressed with Canelo coming down 2 pounds, but you want to see GGG come down 6 pounds?


I want to see good fights... mayweather needs his advantages so yes... I would like GGG to come down because we know damn well Mayweather ain't going up to 160 like a G... because he's not, nor is he TBE... not even close.

I'm being realistic, mayweather needs any advantage he can get and at 154 he'd have it.. Now that he subscribes to the pacquiao mantra "drain em"


----------



## bballchump11

Doc said:


> I want to see good fights... mayweather needs his advantages so yes... I would like GGG to come down because we know damn well Mayweather ain't going up to 160 like a G... because he's not, nor is he TBE... not even close.
> 
> I'm being realistic, mayweather needs any advantage he can get and at 154 he'd have it.. Now that he subscribes to the pacquiao mantra "drain em"


Why bother when you'd just discredit Mayweather after the fight and call GGG triple drained or something silly like that


----------



## Doc

bballchump11 said:


> Why bother when you'd just discredit Mayweather after the fight and call GGG triple drained or something silly like that


Still a big fight regardless, and if he beats him then the media will likely eat it up as they did the Nelo fight...

Ward still gets semi credit for his jab destruction of Chad Dawson, Mayweather at worse would get the same.. as he does with the drained version of Nelo. I'm sure at the highest level of critiscm (media) he would get big props and thats what counts... not little ol' Doc posting on CHB where butt hurt girls like Bball/reppin/leon get their panties in a bunch for any negative critism...


----------



## Mal

Always worrying about what the wrong fans "might" say.


----------



## Mal

Doc said:


> Still a big fight regardless, and if he beats him then the media will likely eat it up as they did the Nelo fight...Ward still gets semi credit for his jab destruction of Chad Dawson, Mayweather at worse would get the same.. as he does with the drained version of Nelo. I'm sure at the highest level of critiscm (media) he would get big props and thats what counts... not little ol' Doc posting on CHB where butt hurt girls like Bball/reppin/leon get their panties in a bunch for any negative critism...


You are totally right. FMjr would get a ton of credit for the win, and rightfully so. I even told bball that the other day. But they would rather worry about what a few fans on a message board would say.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Doc said:


> Still a big fight regardless, and if he beats him then the media will likely eat it up as they did the Nelo fight...
> 
> Ward still gets semi credit for his jab destruction of Chad Dawson, Mayweather at worse would get the same.. as he does with the drained version of Nelo. I'm sure at the highest level of critiscm (media) he would get big props and thats what counts... not little ol' Doc posting on CHB where butt hurt girls like Bball/reppin/leon get their panties in a bunch for any negative critism...


:lol: still butthurt your boy got worked haha


----------



## bballchump11

Doc said:


> Still a big fight regardless, and if he beats him then the media will likely eat it up as they did the Nelo fight...
> 
> Ward still gets semi credit for his jab destruction of Chad Dawson, Mayweather at worse would get the same.. as he does with the drained version of Nelo. I'm sure at the highest level of critiscm (media) he would get big props and thats what counts... not little ol' Doc posting on CHB where butt hurt girls like Bball/reppin/leon get their panties in a bunch for any negative critism...


I actually do hope the fight does happen Doc. I'm just trying to keep you consistent. I'll be laughing my ass off when GGG walks his skeleton in the ring and gets dropped from straight rights from the 150 pound Mayweather :lol:



Mal said:


> You are totally right. FMjr would get a ton of credit for the win, and rightfully so. I even told bball that the other day. But they would rather worry about what a few fans on a message board would say.


he'd get no credit from Doc which is my exact point. You see him talking shit for "draining" Canelo 2 pounds.


----------



## Doc

MichiganWarrior said:


> :lol: still butthurt your boy got worked haha


he got outboxed by the best spoiler on the planet.. Not really butt hurt.. specially since the whole 152 issue and Canelos dreadful gameplan.. he deserved that loss regardless of the drainage... He should have gone for broke like against Lara.. but likely he was to drained to even try and just boxed carefully to not gas out.

You got to remember... in his first title fight against hatton the catchweight was 150 and he barely could make 152.. and he was drained as fuck in that performance. Now 3 years later while the kid is still getting that man body and growing he definitely did not make 152 healthy....

Credit to Mayweather with the Drain em though.. that extra advantage is what makes or breaks fights.


----------



## Concrete

ChampionsForever said:


> The bottom line is pretty much what Freddie Roach said. If Floyd WANTED the fight, it would have happened, he has never wanted this fight.


You really going to go by Roaches words?

Regardless of that there have been many times Mayweather could have possibly made the fight happen after the first negotiation but didn't so he can be criticized for that. But to say never wanted the fight just shows bias.

He isn't going to negotiate for MONTHS with a fighter working out every detail down to the venue, glove size, billing. And even have his sparing partners lined up for a fighter he was never interested in fighting.


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> he'd get no credit from Doc which is my exact point. You see him talking shit for "draining" Canelo 2 pounds.


So what? That would be just his opinion. Means nothing to anyone but himself.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Mal said:


> You are totally right. FMjr would get a ton of credit for the win, and rightfully so. I even told bball that the other day. But they would rather worry about what a few fans on a message board would say.


Floyd doesnt need credit from **** like you. Hell retire 50~0 and youll cry like a bitch


----------



## Doc

bballchump11 said:


> I actually do hope the fight does happen Doc. I'm just trying to keep you consistent. I'll be laughing my ass off when GGG walks his skeleton in the ring and gets dropped from straight rights from the 150 pound Mayweather :lol:
> 
> he'd get no credit from Doc which is my exact point. You see him talking shit for "draining" Canelo 2 pounds.


Damn that should be dissapointing, this is why ward gets 0 credit from that win.. fucking feather fist dropping chad with jabs? SMFH

Pac did it to cotto, ya'll flomos would never stop rubbing it in Pactards face... because its the truth.. at the highest level pounds make a difference...


----------



## Mal

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd doesnt need credit from **** like you. Hell retire 50~0 and youll cry like a bitch


This doesn't even make sense in regards to what I said. You can read properly, right?


----------



## bballchump11

Mal said:


> So what? That would be just his opinion. Means nothing to anyone but himself.


it means he's a hypocrite. People shouldn't be allowed to get away with saying whatever they want unchecked. If somebody says a contradiction, mistruth or lies, I will correct them.


----------



## bballchump11

Doc said:


> Damn that should be dissapointing, this is why ward gets 0 credit from that win.. fucking feather fist dropping chad with jabs? SMFH
> 
> Pac did it to cotto, ya'll flomos would never stop rubbing it in Pactards face... because its the truth.. at the highest level pounds make a difference...


I actually have never said the catchweight affected Cotto. I said the catchweight was a dumb move since he's already fought above the weight, but the weight had no affect on the fight. Same deal with Mayweather/Canelo


----------



## Doc

bballchump11 said:


> I actually have never said the catchweight affected Cotto. I said the catchweight was a dumb move since he's already fought above the weight, but the weight had no affect on the fight. Same deal with Mayweather/Canelo


stay consistent.. but its BS...

of course the drainage affected the fight.

I said flomos... and you fall into that category regardless if you want to sit here and say you weren't part of that camp...


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> it means he's a hypocrite. People shouldn't be allowed to get away with saying whatever they want unchecked. If somebody says a contradiction, mistruth or lies, I will correct them.


You realize that what you are claiming has not even happened? You essentially put words in his mouth and are calling him a hypocrite for something you posted.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Doc said:


> he got outboxed by the best spoiler on the planet.. Not really butt hurt.. specially since the whole 152 issue and Canelos dreadful gameplan.. he deserved that loss regardless of the drainage... He should have gone for broke like against Lara.. but likely he was to drained to even try and just boxed carefully to not gas out.
> 
> You got to remember... in his first title fight against hatton the catchweight was 150 and he barely could make 152.. and he was drained as fuck in that performance. Now 3 years later while the kid is still getting that man body and growing he definitely did not make 152 healthy....
> 
> Credit to Mayweather with the Drain em though.. that extra advantage is what makes or breaks fights.


Bahahaha Floyd didnt spoil shit bitch. Your boy was getting tooled in the center of the ring, along the ropes, wherever it didnt matter.

Your boy was eating jabs for breakfast like corn flakes bud

Crying about 2lbs against a man 15 years older and a career welterweigjt and below

Pitiful. Your boy got that TBE BBC you need to accept that and move.on. Canelo will.have a nice average career


----------



## Concrete

dftaylor said:


> :lol: and I'm going to keep changing the terms every time you agree so there's no way to ever make the fight happen!


Not really. No cut off was the original demand, then he offered a cut off at 14 days to make the fight. After Mayweather proved the testing wasn't a problem by having Molsey and himself go through it there was no need for a cut off. And it has been proven by Roach during Pac's fight vs Mosley that they didn't agree to no cut off testing at this time.

The purse split changes are because again Mayweather proved he earned more then Pac.

Of course Pac wants the original terms in which he ran away from because they are beneficial to him all of a sudden. Y weren't they beneficial to him when first negotiated though.

Thinking about it Y did I even respond in this thread.


----------



## bballchump11

Doc said:


> stay consistent.. but its BS...
> 
> of course the drainage affected the fight.
> 
> I said flomos... and you fall into that category regardless if you want to sit here and say you weren't part of that camp...


But.... I personally never said that :blood


----------



## bballchump11

Mal said:


> You realize that what you are claiming has not even happened? You essentially put words in his mouth and are calling him a hypocrite for something you posted.


He's a hypocrite because he wants Floyd to fight GGG while he's "drained" 6 pounds and is calling Floyd scared for not doing it. While at the same time discrediting his win over Canelo because of 2 pounds.


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> He's a hypocrite because he wants Floyd to fight GGG while he's "drained" 6 pounds and is calling Floyd scared for not doing it. While at the same time discrediting his win over Canelo because of 2 pounds.


I really shouldn't have to explain this, but your can't preemptively call someone drained when it's not a fact. It's possible that he could go down and be perfectly fine. You just choose to ignore that.


----------



## bballchump11

Mal said:


> I really shouldn't have to explain this, but your can't preemptively call someone drained when it's not a fact. It's possible that he could go down and be perfectly fine. You just choose to ignore that.


Canelo wasn't drained, but Doc still calls him drained. So under his definition, GGG should be definitely drained. Just keeping it consistent


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo wasn't drained, but Doc still calls him drained. So under his definition, GGG should be definitely drained. Just keeping it consistent


This make so little sense it's crazy.


----------



## bballchump11

Mal said:


> This make so little sense it's crazy.


atsch Doc is saying Canelo was drained even though there's no evidence of that. At all. He's just using it as an excuse for Canelo losing. Since the fight was 2 pounds lower, that's the only evidence he's using. GGG would have to lose 6 pounds. If Floyd beat him, Doc would jump to the same excuse


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Mal said:


> I really shouldn't have to explain this, but your can't preemptively call someone drained when it's not a fact. It's possible that he could go down and be perfectly fine. You just choose to ignore that.


Follow his conversation with doc idiot. Fucking cunt


----------



## bballchump11

MichiganWarrior said:


> Follow his conversation with doc idiot. Fucking cunt


I'm about to seriously give up. It feels like I'm trying to explain algebra to a second grader. What is funny is I used an analogy just like this when talking to Lance_Uppercut


----------



## Mal

MichiganWarrior said:


> Follow his conversation with doc idiot. Fucking cunt


Does anyone even like you on this board?


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> atsch Doc is saying Canelo was drained even though there's no evidence of that. At all. He's just using it as an excuse for Canelo losing. Since the fight was 2 pounds lower, that's the only evidence he's using. GGG would have to lose 6 pounds. If Floyd beat him, Doc would jump to the same excuse


That's just his opinion. It certainly gets your goat though.


----------



## Zopilote

Kid Generic Alias said:


>


:lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior

bballchump11 said:


> I'm about to seriously give up. It feels like I'm trying to explain algebra to a second grader. What is funny is I used an analogy just like this when talking to Lance_Uppercut


Its definitely nancy. Notice how he follows you around. The ***** cunt


----------



## bballchump11

MichiganWarrior said:


> Its definitely nancy. Notice how he follows you around. The ***** cunt


I gave him the benefit of the doubt, but I see A LOT of similarities in the posting style too. The only thing that doesn't tip him off is Lance had a quick temper and would sometimes starting talking shit before you even said anything to him


----------



## MichiganWarrior

bballchump11 said:


> I gave him the benefit of the doubt, but I see A LOT of similarities in the posting style too. The only thing that doesn't tip him off is Lance had a quick temper and would sometimes starting talking shit before you even said anything to him


Yeah the nancy i know could talk some shit. This is ljke his gay brother


----------



## bballchump11

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yeah the nancy i know could talk some shit. This is ljke his gay brother


:lol: yeah I need to see some "Fan boys" and "Floyd fanatics" and shit like that to be sure. He's post that at least once in every post.


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> I gave him the benefit of the doubt, but I see A LOT of similarities in the posting style too. The only thing that doesn't tip him off is Lance had a quick temper and would sometimes starting talking shit before you even said anything to him


You guys are entertaining, I'll give you that!


----------



## tliang1000

Who was the ****** that claimed that Bradley thinks Pac would beat Floyd the other day?


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> it means he's a hypocrite. People shouldn't be allowed to get away with saying whatever they want unchecked. If somebody says a contradiction, mistruth or lies, I will correct them.


Funny you say that because you are the biggest cheerleader for the biggest hypocrite in boxing. You're just too stupid to see it.


----------



## bballchump11

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Funny you say that because you are the biggest cheerleader for the biggest hypocrite in boxing. You're just too stupid to see it.


Look at this insignificant little twat trying to get attention fron the champ.






yeah Floyd contradicts himself and he is called out on it all the time


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> Look at this insignificant little twat trying to get attention fron the champ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah Floyd contradicts himself and he is called out on it all the time


Lol...how much importance you give yourself on this website is laughably pathetic.


----------



## Kid Generic Alias

MichiganWarrior said:


> Pitiful. Your boy got that TBE BBC you need to accept that and move.on. Canelo will.have a nice average career












What is this "BBC" you keep referring to?


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

Kid Generic Alias said:


> What is this "BBC" you keep referring to?


Did you really have to post that aye


----------



## Theron

Why is this thread still going


----------



## Kurushi

bballchump11 said:


> at the time Manny just lost to Marquez.


 nope. That's just plain wrong.



bballchump11 said:


> Well lets see. Manny Pacquiao says he'll take less money to fight Mayweather in December of 2011 http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ss-money-than-mayweather-to-make-fight-happen
> 
> A few months later, Floyd has to call Manny directly on the phone and offers him a career high payday. Manny then says 50/50 and hangs up.
> 
> So you tell me who's changing what


Well, that Bleacher Report article is an article that is basically about another article, one from Boxing Examiner. The Boxing Examiner article references an interview between Manny and a guy called Nick Giongco that was conducted speaking in Tagalog. The Examiner article states "Now I don't claim my free translation on Google is perfect..." I mean this guy is using Google Translate ffs. And the link he provides to the actual interview is broken.

I'm not going to just outright say that Manny didn't say he would take less money than Mayweather but I can't accept it as fact either.

In regards to the phone call though, Manny also offered _Mayweather_ a career high payday in the same conversation which Mayweather turned down.

There's so much talk about why the fight didn't happen in and around 2010-2012. What about since then? Serious question: do you think Mayweather actually wants the fight right now? or wanted it over the last year or so, or wants it over the next year? Personally, I don't and I'm basing that on things I've seen come out of his own mouth. It's not even a loaded question. If there's any footage of Floyd talking more openly about wanting the fight then I'd love to see it.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> Why bother when you'd just discredit Mayweather after the fight and call GGG triple drained or something silly like that


there is absolutely no one that would do that becasue the fight is not going to get made becasue mayweather gets his azzz beat pillar to post...everyone knows this

floyd has two good wins after gatti(delahoya/canelo) and the rest are all compromised that can be easily picked apart.

anyone saying that floyd is TBE knows nothing about boxing


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> there is absolutely no one that would do that becasue the fight is not going to get made becasue mayweather gets his azzz beat pillar to post...everyone knows this
> 
> floyd has two good wins after gatti(delahoya/canelo) and the rest are all compromised that can be easily picked apart.
> 
> anyone saying that floyd is TBE knows nothing about boxing


Shuuuuut uuuup bitch


----------



## Reppin501

Doc said:


> 152 not impressed.
> 
> This is another example of Mayweather being an idiot...
> 
> â€œLike I said before, Iâ€™ve never fought a guy at a catchweight. I donâ€™t fight guys at catchweights. I donâ€™t plaster my gloves. These are things I donâ€™t do, because Iâ€™m not that type of guy.â€ atsch
> 
> (cought) hypocrite (cough)
> 
> It's all good when you have quotes that come from mayweathers mouth only to fuck himself in the ass directly from his mouth.. its hilarious
> 
> then we have the females defending him (you)
> 
> flomos is such a great fanbase name, complements the attitude so well.


So again...we'll just act like the Canelo ass whoopin didn't happen, but you can continue to use it as your priamary motivation for the ignorant shit you say. You're so clever, no one could ever catch on...


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Mal said:


> You guys are entertaining, I'll give you that!


These FLoyd threads are entertaining op. I check them out just to see the fLomosexuals defend May's every move, only to get a laugh :lol:.


----------



## bballchump11

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Lol...how much importance you give yourself on this website is laughably pathetic.


It's how much importance I give myself in general. I'm the shit.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

bballchump11 said:


> It's how much importance I give myself in general. I'm the shit.


:rofl ya diig! Blat!


----------



## bballchump11

Kurushi said:


> nope. That's just plain wrong.


Ok it was after his gift against Marquez



Kurushi said:


> Well, that Bleacher Report article is an article that is basically about another article, one from Boxing Examiner. The Boxing Examiner article references an interview between Manny and a guy called Nick Giongco that was conducted speaking in Tagalog. The Examiner article states "Now I don't claim my free translation on Google is perfect..." I mean this guy is using Google Translate ffs. And the link he provides to the actual interview is broken.
> 
> I'm not going to just outright say that Manny didn't say he would take less money than Mayweather but I can't accept it as fact either.
> 
> In regards to the phone call though, Manny also offered _Mayweather_ a career high payday in the same conversation which Mayweather turned down.
> 
> There's so much talk about why the fight didn't happen in and around 2010-2012. What about since then? Serious question: do you think Mayweather actually wants the fight right now? or wanted it over the last year or so, or wants it over the next year? Personally, I don't and I'm basing that on things I've seen come out of his own mouth. It's not even a loaded question. If there's any footage of Floyd talking more openly about wanting the fight then I'd love to see it.


I have an article about it on boxingscene also http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-shocker-ill-take-less-money-mayweather--47468
It is also citing that same source from when he had the interview in Tagalog. You can believe it or not, but Mayweather did in fact read this article and he believed it, which is why he offered Manny less money.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/160860660966756352
Now if you ask me, I think at the point in time, a 50/50 split would have been perfectly reasonable. But Negotiations were never allowed to even start. But to your last set of questions, I think Mayweather doesn't want to be bothered with the fight anymore. He tried to make it twice and did everything in his power to get the fight done including going to a mediator in 2009 and calling Pacquiao and Arum out everyday in 2012.

Right now, it's Floyd holding the fight up, but between him and Arum, the fight wouldn't get made because of their egos.


----------



## bballchump11

MichiganWarrior said:


> :rofl ya diig! Blat!


:lol: how has your November been going man? Did you fail yet?


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> It's how much importance I give myself in general. I'm the shit.


Delusions of grandeur...ignorant people have that issue. Carry on.


----------



## Kurushi

bballchump11 said:


> Ok it was after his gift against Marquez
> 
> I have an article about it on boxingscene also http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-shocker-ill-take-less-money-mayweather--47468
> It is also citing that same source from when he had the interview in Tagalog. You can believe it or not, but Mayweather did in fact read this article and he believed it, which is why he offered Manny less money.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/160860660966756352
> Now if you ask me, I think at the point in time, a 50/50 split would have been perfectly reasonable. But Negotiations were never allowed to even start. But to your last set of questions, I think Mayweather doesn't want to be bothered with the fight anymore. He tried to make it twice and did everything in his power to get the fight done including going to a mediator in 2009 and calling Pacquiao and Arum out everyday in 2012.


Well, again, the link in Mayweather's tweet is broken. I also couldn't find the article in question on the Manilla Bulletin website where it was originally posted. I found an article on FightHype by Ben Thompson (which has a decidedly anti-Pacquiao/anti-Arum flavour to it) in which he quotes part of the interview. In a follow up mail bag feature, Thompson replies to some people's suggestions that Pacquiao's comments may have been taken out of context or misinterpreted by stating "I'll tell you what, if you can get Nick Giongco, the journalist who Manny told this to, to take his article down, then I'll gladly take mine down." So there's already a bit of difference of opinion around it a month before Mayweather's tweet.

So we agree that it's not exactly reliable? I'm happy to accept that Mayweather believed it at the time though (or at least saw an opportunity to use it as leverage) but that's not the same thing as Pacquiao changing his position on it. And, tbh, if you think that a 50/50 split would have been a perfectly reasonable deal then is that not an acceptance that Manny made the more reasonable offer on the phone?



bballchump11 said:


> Right now, it's Floyd holding the fight up, but between him and Arum, the fight wouldn't get made because of their egos.


Yeah, I completely agree with this. I don't think it's that Floyd doesn't want the fight it's that he really doesn't want to work with Arum.


----------



## JohnAnthony

the main thing to hold this fight up is thaat floyd is a greedy bitch. His PPV's don't even sell that well anymore compared to what they used to. In his showtime deal, the Alvarez fight did very well, but the other 3 have been very poor.

But he just convinces everyone around him that he deserves 90% of the money. 

Is floyd still standing by his claim that Manny Only deserves a fixed fee and no ppv revenue?


----------



## JohnAnthony

On the plus side the fact that floyd hasnt announced a fight yet is a good sign.

So maybe if Pac Beats Algeiri the negotiations can start again.

I still can't see it happening.

The main thing that stops the fight to me seems to be floyd can earn 40 million fighting Guerrero and Maidana. Why does he need to fight Manny Pac.

A shame really


----------



## SouthPaw

Floyd has the means to show up Manny and he's doing it. Sad that it devolved into this petty nonsense.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

SouthPaw said:


> *Floyd has the means to show up Manny and he's doing it.* Sad that it devolved into this petty nonsense.


what do you mean by this? putting on events that consistently outdo emmanuels?


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Kurushi said:


> Well, again, the link in Mayweather's tweet is broken. I also couldn't find the article in question on the Manilla Bulletin website where it was originally posted. I found an article on FightHype by Ben Thompson (which has a decidedly anti-Pacquiao/anti-Arum flavour to it) in which he quotes part of the interview. In a follow up mail bag feature, Thompson replies to some people's suggestions that Pacquiao's comments may have been taken out of context or misinterpreted by stating "I'll tell you what, if you can get Nick Giongco, the journalist who Manny told this to, to take his article down, then I'll gladly take mine down." So there's already a bit of difference of opinion around it a month before Mayweather's tweet.
> 
> So we agree that it's not exactly reliable? I'm happy to accept that Mayweather believed it at the time though (or at least saw an opportunity to use it as leverage) but that's not the same thing as Pacquiao changing his position on it. And, tbh, if you think that a 50/50 split would have been a perfectly reasonable deal then is that not an acceptance that Manny made the more reasonable offer on the phone?
> 
> Yeah, I completely agree with this. I don't think it's that Floyd doesn't want the fight it's that he really doesn't want to work with Arum.


BBall has an incredibly hard time understanding how the media works. He believes everything he read's and can't ell the difference between a credible source and what's BS. I tried hard to explain this to him and he still continues to bring up irrelevant articles and sources. He'll pull out an article that'll say "The Daily Bullshit.. just reported that Pac and May blah blah blah". Then another article will come out the next day, contradicting it, yet he'll ignore it. It's pointless to even argue based on that. Just like you stated, there is no reliability. I'm still waiting for someone to debunk my argument about the negotiations, yet all I get are assumptions and he said/she said quotes. At the end of the day, they'll believe what they want to believe even if it makes no sense. Right away, you were easily able to break down the lack of reliability and validity of that piece of information, yet they have an extremely hard time doing the same. Or maybe they just don't want to. It's real easy to make yourself believe shit that way.


----------



## Kurushi

MEXAMELAC said:


> BBall has an incredibly hard time understanding how the media works. He believes everything he read's and can't ell the difference between a credible source and what's BS. I tried hard to explain this to him and he still continues to bring up irrelevant articles and sources. He'll pull out an article that'll say "The Daily Bullshit.. just reported that Pac and May blah blah blah". Then another article will come out the next day, contradicting it, yet he'll ignore it. It's pointless to even argue based on that. Just like you stated, there is no reliability. I'm still waiting for someone to debunk my argument about the negotiations, yet all I get are assumptions and he said/she said quotes. At the end of the day, they'll believe what they want to believe even if it makes no sense. Right away, you were easily able to break down the lack of reliability and validity of that piece of information, yet they have an extremely hard time doing the same. Or maybe they just don't want to. It's real easy to make yourself believe shit that way.


I disagree with all of that to be honest. I think you must have some pre-existing issue with bball if you're reaching that conclusion. I'm not really interested in taking shots at some perceived monolithic fan base. I just want to get timelines, sources, levels of reliability, context etc...straight for the benefit of my own understanding.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Kurushi said:


> I disagree with all of that to be honest. I think you must have some pre-existing issue with bball if you're reaching that conclusion. I'm not really interested in taking shots at some perceived monolithic fan base. I just want to get timelines, sources, levels of reliability, context etc...straight for the benefit of my own understanding.


So you disagree with me agreeing with what you said? Ok.

I have no "pre-existing issue" with Bball. I'm, just telling you what it is and the convo you had with him is an example of it. Good luck getting your "timelines, sources, levels of reliability, context etc...", from each-other. :thumbsup


----------



## bballchump11

MEXAMELAC said:


> BBall has an incredibly hard time understanding how the media works. He believes everything he read's and can't ell the difference between a credible source and what's BS. I tried hard to explain this to him and he still continues to bring up irrelevant articles and sources. He'll pull out an article that'll say "The Daily Bullshit.. just reported that Pac and May blah blah blah". Then another article will come out the next day, contradicting it, yet he'll ignore it. It's pointless to even argue based on that. Just like you stated, there is no reliability. I'm still waiting for someone to debunk my argument about the negotiations, yet all I get are assumptions and he said/she said quotes. At the end of the day, they'll believe what they want to believe even if it makes no sense. Right away, you were easily able to break down the lack of reliability and validity of that piece of information, yet they have an extremely hard time doing the same. Or maybe they just don't want to. It's real easy to make yourself believe shit that way.


I want to live in your world where I get to ignore facts and believe whatever I want just based off of nothing and my own bias. I read and learn the facts and then form my decision.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

bballchump11 said:


> I want to live in your world where I get to ignore facts and believe whatever I want just based off of nothing and my own bias. I read and learn the facts and then form my decision.


Like when you posted an article from Fat Dan that stated they agreed on the 50/50 split and the fight was a "Done Deal" and the next day, news came out that the news was false and Pac's camp never even received a contract to sign? Those are you facts?

This is why this argument will never end because eventually people will continue to make up their own BS stories and twist whatever info they want to their benefit. If you were 100% sure about what you believe, I doubt you'd be in every May thread, trying to defend all the criticism. But you're still working OT, gathering any piece of info you can get a hold of, just to argue, even if it's baseless. I know you from the ESB days and it seems now that this shit is taking a toll on you. Now a days, you can't even keep it cool with Floyd fans because if you disagree with one of them, it's Over! I just don't get it.


----------



## bballchump11

MEXAMELAC said:


> Like when you posted an article from Fat Dan that stated they agreed on the 50/50 split and the fight was a "Done Deal" and the next day, news came out that the news was false and Pac's camp never even received a contract to sign? Those are you facts?
> 
> This is why this argument will never end because eventually people will continue to make up their own BS stories and twist whatever info they want to their benefit. If you were 100% sure about what you believe, I doubt you'd be in every May thread, trying to defend all the criticism. But you're still working OT, gathering any piece of info you can get a hold of, just to argue, even if it's baseless. I know you from the ESB days and it seems now that this shit is taking a toll on you. Now a days, you can't even keep it cool with Floyd fans because if you disagree with one of them, it's Over! I just don't get it.


See you're picking out one thing wrong with the article and dismissing the whole thing because of that. Dan Rafeal posted it was a done deal out of HIS opinion because he thought the fight was a done deal since they both agreed on 50/50. He didn't say it was a done deal because both of them signed the contract. See you're just believing what you want to believe really. I gave you an article from a writer who got an actual copy of the contract for the fight. Yet you still dismissed it because you didn't want to believe it. And if I wasn't 100% sure of what I was saying then I'd shut the hell up. I don't enjoy making a fool of myself, so I only speak when I'm sure of myself.


----------



## bballchump11

Kurushi said:


> Well, again, the link in Mayweather's tweet is broken. I also couldn't find the article in question on the Manilla Bulletin website where it was originally posted. I found an article on FightHype by Ben Thompson (which has a decidedly anti-Pacquiao/anti-Arum flavour to it) in which he quotes part of the interview. In a follow up mail bag feature, Thompson replies to some people's suggestions that Pacquiao's comments may have been taken out of context or misinterpreted by stating "I'll tell you what, if you can get Nick Giongco, the journalist who Manny told this to, to take his article down, then I'll gladly take mine down." So there's already a bit of difference of opinion around it a month before Mayweather's tweet.
> 
> So we agree that it's not exactly reliable? I'm happy to accept that Mayweather believed it at the time though (or at least saw an opportunity to use it as leverage) but that's not the same thing as Pacquiao changing his position on it. And, tbh, if you think that a 50/50 split would have been a perfectly reasonable deal then is that not an acceptance that Manny made the more reasonable offer on the phone?
> 
> Yeah, I completely agree with this. I don't think it's that Floyd doesn't want the fight it's that he really doesn't want to work with Arum.


Yeah I tried to click the link also and it didn't work. It's a tinyurl from 2 years ago, so I guess it expired  Either way I gave you the boxingscene link.

But I agree with you that the quote from Manny may not be very reliable though since it was the only time I heard of it. But yeah, Manny was right to ask for 50/50, but I think he should have looked to negotiate it out more. Floyd wanted a 60/40 split in 2009, but after negotiating, he agreed to 50/50.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

bballchump11 said:


> See you're picking out one thing wrong with the article and dismissing the whole thing because of that. Dan Rafeal posted it was a done deal out of HIS opinion because he thought the fight was a done deal since they both agreed on 50/50. He didn't say it was a done deal because both of them signed the contract. See you're just believing what you want to believe really. I gave you an article from a writer who got an actual copy of the contract for the fight. Yet you still dismissed it because you didn't want to believe it. And if I wasn't 100% sure of what I was saying then I'd shut the hell up. I don't enjoy making a fool of myself, so I only speak when I'm sure of myself.


No he said the FIGHT was a done deal. The report was the he SIGNED the contract to fight FLoyd and the "50/50" was part of the agreement. It was false. The point here is that he was WRONG but when you posted the article you ignored that completely. And there is still no proof that there was a 50/50 agreement but yet you're still riding with that notion lol. This is exactly what I mean. Richard Schaefer confirmed this and he was the one in the negotiations. He was at the TABLE and was on May's side of the negotiations. So what are people reading? Are you actually taking the time to break down what's being reported or are you just concluding and making assumptions on what you think they might mean?

I'll ask you simple questions....

Can you give me the name of the person who had the contract and provide quotes or any type of evidence (pic, video) that proves it's valid?

Do you have proof that can outweigh what Richard Schaefer HIMSELF stated about the actual contract?

Since I already know the answers to these questions, tell me how you want me to believe an anonymous "source", that has no face or visuals, over a guy like Schaefer, who was quoted in denying any agreement and was in the negotiations on May's side?? Explain to me how it makes more sense for me to believe the invisible man over Schaefer? C'mon homie!


----------



## Kurushi

MEXAMELAC said:


> So you disagree with me agreeing with what you said? Ok.


No, I'm disagreeing with you that BBall "has an incredibly hard time understanding how the media works" or that he "He believes everything he reads." and so on.



bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I tried to click the link also and it didn't work. It's a tinyurl from 2 years ago, so I guess it expired  Either way I gave you the boxingscene link. But I agree with you that* the quote from Manny may not be very reliable though *since it was the only time I heard of it.


That was the point I was making.



MEXAMELAC said:


> But yeah, Manny was right to ask for 50/50, but I think he should have looked to negotiate it out more. Floyd wanted a 60/40 split in 2009, *but after negotiating, he agreed to 50/50.*


Are you referring to the document Yahoo Sports claimed to be in possession of or something else?


----------



## poorface

Kurushi said:


> Well, again, the link in Mayweather's tweet is broken. I also couldn't find the article in question on the Manilla Bulletin website where it was originally posted. I found an article on FightHype by Ben Thompson (which has a decidedly anti-Pacquiao/anti-Arum flavour to it) in which he quotes part of the interview. In a follow up mail bag feature, Thompson replies to some people's suggestions that Pacquiao's comments may have been taken out of context or misinterpreted by stating "I'll tell you what, if you can get Nick Giongco, the journalist who Manny told this to, to take his article down, then I'll gladly take mine down." So there's already a bit of difference of opinion around it a month before Mayweather's tweet.


Article Mayweather's tweet linked to: http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ss-money-than-mayweather-to-make-fight-happen
Manila Bulletin article: https://web.archive.org/web/2012010...articles/345203/pacquiao-agrees-smaller-purse


----------



## tonys333

I think Pac really wants this fight I just hope if he beats algieri he finally calls Floyd out after the fight in the ring.

http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-i-one-specific-goal-get-mayweather--84108


----------



## Kurushi

poorface said:


> Article Mayweather's tweet linked to: http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ss-money-than-mayweather-to-make-fight-happen
> Manila Bulletin article: https://web.archive.org/web/2012010...articles/345203/pacquiao-agrees-smaller-purse


Cheers, I'd seen the Bleacher article but couldn't track the MB one down.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

*Showtime RECENTLY Offered emmanuel $40 Million Minimum w/ 35% Upside*

and he opts to run off with bop instead to fight chris algieri. what a hoe cake
@BoxingIsMyLife2 @wangpocum Wrong. Offered $40M minimum with 35% of the upside. Bob passed.

â€" Stephen Espinoza (@StephenEspinoza) November 12, 2014

@Andym_93 Brand new. With upside.

â€" Stephen Espinoza (@StephenEspinoza) November 12, 2014

Nope. That***39;s when talks started. "@thisisnotmark: @StephenEspinoza @woodsy1069 So Bob did make a move 3 months ago?"

â€" Stephen Espinoza (@StephenEspinoza) November 12, 2014

*2009 gets offered 50/50 of everything. takes it to court like an Americunt who is dissatisfied with her marriage

*2012 gets offered $40 mil w/ $20 mil being deposited directly the next day. hands over the phone to one of his homebois who is equally as fobby and confused by English

*2014 fights Algieri instead


----------



## bballchump11

It's clear Pacquiao's team only want Mayweather to promote his garbage fights. They never wanted to fight


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Wheres the *** crew at @Mal @ quincyk?


----------



## thehook13

Where's that chicken dance video??


----------



## allenko1

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> and he opts to run off with bop instead to fight chris algieri. what a hoe cake
> 
> @BoxingIsMyLife2 @wangpocum Wrong. Offered $40M minimum with 35% of the upside. Bob passed.
> 
> â€" Stephen Espinoza (@StephenEspinoza) November 12, 2014
> 
> @Andym_93 Brand new. With upside.
> 
> â€" Stephen Espinoza (@StephenEspinoza) November 12, 2014
> 
> Nope. That***39;s when talks started. "@thisisnotmark: @StephenEspinoza @woodsy1069 So Bob did make a move 3 months ago?"
> 
> â€" Stephen Espinoza (@StephenEspinoza) November 12, 2014
> 
> *2009 gets offered 50/50 of everything. takes it to court like an Americunt who is dissatisfied with her marriage
> 
> *2012 gets offered $40 mil w/ $20 mil being deposited directly the next day. hands over the phone to one of his homebois who is equally as fobby and confused by English
> 
> *2014 fights Algieri instead


I don't believe none of this. not calling you a liar though...


----------



## JeffJoiner

Odd it would come out now if true.


----------



## El-Terrible

JeffJoiner said:


> Odd it would come out now if true.


Also weird that if it was true, Mayweather wouldn't have denied that any negotiation was happening. He said it was all lies about them negotiating. Surely if the above is true, Mayweather would be shaming Arum/Pacquiao that they were the ones backing off.

To be fair, 35% is not exactly an offer they would accept. 60-40 would be fairer - take away the Canelo factor for Mayweather and the Macau fight for Pacquiao - their PPVs are not that dissimilar. Pacquiao vs Bradley is not a million miles away from Mayweather/Maidana or Mayweather/Guerrero.

Pacquiao brings a lot of PPVs to the table here - the sum of the 2 of them is bigger than the individual, so 35% is a crappy offer really.


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> Also weird that if it was true, Mayweather wouldn't have denied that any negotiation was happening. He said it was all lies about them negotiating. Surely if the above is true, Mayweather would be shaming Arum/Pacquiao that they were the ones backing off.
> 
> To be fair, 35% is not exactly an offer they would accept. 60-40 would be fairer - take away the Canelo factor for Mayweather and the Macau fight for Pacquiao - their PPVs are not that dissimilar. Pacquiao vs Bradley is not a million miles away from Mayweather/Maidana or Mayweather/Guerrero.
> 
> Pacquiao brings a lot of PPVs to the table here - the sum of the 2 of them is bigger than the individual, so 35% is a crappy offer really.


35% on top of a $40 million guarantee is a massive amount of money for a guy getting paid 18 million in his last couple of fights


----------



## tonys333

for some reason I just don't believe Stephen Espinoza why would he been saying all this on twitter to some random people asking him questions. surely it would have came out a lot sooner. I think he Is just as big of a liar than bob. I will like to see how Arum replies to this but if it is true how can team Pac walk away from this deal if they really want the fight.


----------



## poorface

Espinoza is no less credible than Arum on this subject. People taking Top Rank's word as Gospel truth on this subject cannot seriously maintain that position while trying to downplay this.


----------



## Bogotazo

tonys333 said:


> for some reason I just don't believe Stephen Espinoza why would he been saying all this on twitter to some random people asking him questions. surely it would have came out a lot sooner. I think he Is just as big of a liar than bob. I will like to see how Arum replies to this but if it is true how can team Pac walk away from this deal if they really want the fight.


That's what I think. Why now?


----------



## tonys333

Bogotazo said:


> That's what I think. Why now?


I just don't get it you would think it would have came out a lot sooner an not to people asking him questions on twitter if it was true. I think we will just have to wait an see what else gets said now the thing is I don't trust a word either side say if am honest they have both lied in the past and they will both continue to lie.

I just hope if Pac beats Algieri he calls Floyd out in the ring an doesn't say talk to my promoter Bob Arum but I don't think this fight will ever get made to tell you the truth. I think Floyd will fight the khan vs. alexander winner an then maybe Danny Garcia for his last fight. and Pac will try to fight Maidana (they tried before the rematch with Floyd) or jessie vargas.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Kurushi said:


> No, I'm disagreeing with you that BBall "has an incredibly hard time understanding how the media works" or that he "He believes everything he reads." and so on.
> 
> 
> That was the point I was making.
> 
> Are you referring to the document Yahoo Sports claimed to be in possession of or something else?


I think BBall is a cool cat. That was just a comment based on the articles he has presented in the past. No problem though. He's cool.

Yes that's the article everyone keeps bringing up. I don't care if there was an agreement in the past on a 50/50 split. It doesn't affect me in any way. At the end of the day, the fight didn't happen so it doesn't matter. I just have a hard time understanding why people like to twist info around. I'm not making a bet or or trying to win a an argument. All I'm doing is explaining to people what's being reported lol. It's right there for everyone to see. They want me to believe that there was a 50/50 agreement based on that Yahoo article but there's no reliability. There source is anonymous and Scheafer is denying the whole thing. So what are people supposed to think, especially if you're in a neutral position? Nothing adds up. It doesn't even add up with what has happened after that. Who wrote the contract? Was it a valid contract? How did they get a hold of it? Why is that the only report of it? Why hasn't anyone else backed it up? Why is Schaefer saying it isn't true? I don't know how they can claim it's valid.


----------



## SouthPaw

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what do you mean by this? putting on events that consistently outdo emmanuels?


Manny is obviously desperate for the payday and everyone knows it. Now Floyd can hold it over his head.


----------



## El-Terrible

bballchump11 said:


> 35% on top of a $40 million guarantee is a massive amount of money for a guy getting paid 18 million in his last couple of fights


Why do some, assuming you're a Mayweather fan, and don't like Pacquiao, always look at the offer from the perspective of Pacquiao's previous purses. A 60-40 would no doubt still equate to Mayweather's biggest ever purse also, by some way! This is a potential 3m PPV with a bigger mark-up in price...with the sponsors and investors it would attract Mayweather stands to make so much money with a 60-40!

The PPV numbers only come about because Pacquiao is in that equation.

Pacquiao has gone on record saying he doesn't demand 50-50 but said "I'll take 60-40" and whatever other demands. So if they know that's his bottom line why come up with a 35% offer? It's typical of yet again Pacquiao making concessions, only for the goalposts to be moved once again?!? DOn't you see that?

Once upon a time it was 50-50 - yes, Pacquiao has lost once to Marquez since then (don't even bother with Bradley I) but no doubt the fight has captured the imagination since Pacquiao's win over BRadley...

I'm not one who blames Mayweather for everything, Arum is a snake and it is CLEAR he has manipulated this situation in 2009/2010 as he wanted Pacquiao for his own promotions. To be honest, the whole blood test thing, I think Arum is the one who took that to its limit - I think Pacquiao said "I don't fancy doing it right before the fight" and Arum went into overdrive to ensure the fight got cancelled.

But from about 2011 onwards, when the testing was agreed, no doubt with pressure from Pacquiao himself on Arum to try and make the fight, it's clear Mayweather has continued moving the goalposts. $40m is unacceptable when 50-50 was on the table before (and this is b4 the BRadley loss).

60-40 was the most recent concession, Pacquiao said this on American television very clearly, but now it's a 35% offer.

Let's be objective here and look at this properly. Mayweather has made zero concessions, but continually moves the goalposts when a previous demand has been met. In fact when he's asked about why he won't fight Pacquiao he desperately grasps on to failed negotiations from 5-6 years ago which have no bearing on the current situation! I mean come on!

Edit: Just to add, with PAcquiao's fight with Algieri there is not much point them accepting a 35% offer now anyway. If Pacquiao KO's Algieri his stock rises again...so it's not that surprising Arum has not responded to that offer right now when you look at it from a business perspective as he doesn't yet know what cards he's holding


----------



## Hoshi

Would not surprise me to find out Arum has blocked this. Its in his nature. 

That said it is in Pacquiao's nature to fight the mega fights. Hell, the guy took rematches and trilogies with some of them not to mention one of them being his total kryptonite, so I don't believe he is the kind to turn down fights.

When Mayweather spews his bile about him having Bradley and Marquez problems does this not apply to Maidana, (Alexander) Khan (Prescott) and damn near anyone out there who has losses.

It is obvious showtime need a massive opponent for Mayweather if he is to fight in May after the disasters of the last few events hopefully they have control of the situation and get someone good in.

Sick of them though, they embarrassed their sport with this pathetic ego contest.


----------



## bballchump11

why does everybody on this site expect me to read the essays they type up to me. When I have to reply to 5 of them at once and some from the same people, I lose interest


----------



## rjjfan

*Legend "Hitman" Hearns Calls for Mayweather to Fight Pacquaio and Amir!*

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...8106404?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

Legend Hearns calls for Floyd Mayweather to fight Manny Pacquiao AND Amir Khan

Nov 13, 2014 16:56
By James Robson

The Hitman wants to see Mayweather take on the very best - just as he did during boxing's golden age










Hearns (right) and Marvin Hagler fought during a golden period of boxing

Boxing legend Thomas Hearns has told Floyd Mayweather to fight Amir Khan AND Manny Pacquiao before he retires.

Pound-for-pound No1 Mayweather has built up an incredible 47-fight unbeaten record - winning world titles at five different weights.

But there will be a sense of disappointment among fans if he walks away from the ring having never faced the one true rival to his crown, Pacquiao.

Meanwhile, Khan is regarded as one of the few men in the sport with the speed to genuinely cause him problems.

Mayweather turned down a fight with Khan this year - instead taking on and defeating Argentine Marcos Maidana twice.

A clash with Pacquiao has long-been discussed, but never materialised.

Khan is desperate to step into the ring with the 37-year-old next May, while there is increased anticipation that a showdown with Pacquiao could finally go ahead.

Eight times world champion Hearns wants to see Mayweather tested against the very best before he calls it a day.

â€œI canâ€™t say heâ€™s the best,â€ said Hearns. â€œHe is doing more than a lot of fighters have done and heâ€™s made a lot of money.

â€œBut heâ€™s got to beat someone of a higher standard. Right now heâ€™s fighting the same people.

â€œHeâ€™s winning massively. Heâ€™s just taking the fights he wants.

â€œI think everybody would like see him fight Pacquiao.

â€œI think Pacquiao would do pretty good.

â€œAmir Khan might do well. He would do all right.

â€œIf he lost, it wouldnâ€™t be badly.â€

Khan is desperate to fight Mayweather

Mayweatherâ€™s status as one of the all time greats is already secure following wins against Arturo Gatti, Oscar de la Hoya, Ricky Hatton and Juan Manuel Marquez.

But fans are longing to see him step into the ring with Pacquiao, in a fight that could become the richest in the history of the sport.

Khan would also represent a tantalising prospect if the former double light-welterweight champion from Bolton can overcome Devon Alexander next month.

Hearns fought during a golden age of boxing - taking on legends Sugar Ray Leonard, Roberto Duran, Marvin Hagler and Iran Barkley during a career that span from 1977 to 2006.

Ricky Hatton v Manny Pacquiao Fight fans would love to see Pacquiao and Mayweather face each other

The 56-year-old from Memphis, Tennessee, will be appearing at the Midland Hotel in Manchester on Sunday.

He insists the greats of his day didnâ€™t concern themselves with trying to preserve undefeated records.

â€œWe didnâ€™t care about that,â€ he said. â€œWe just thought about the next fight.

â€œWe just wanted to be in good fights.

â€œI think they are thinking about it (unbeaten records) more so now.

â€œWe just wanted to put on a good show and make people happy.â€

Tickets to see Thomas Hearns will be on sale until Saturday night. Visit KO Promotions


----------



## quincy k

hearns and halger must have been rofl lmfao seeing floyd mayweather paying b-level marcos maidana 1mm to wear pillows in the ring


----------



## Mal

Everyone seems to get what Hearns is saying except FMjr. He'll never face MP as long as MP looks like trouble.


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> Everyone seems to get what Hearns is saying except FMjr. He'll never face MP as long as MP looks like trouble.


So when Floyd finally fight MP is bc he is no longer a threat? So why should Floyd even bother with Manny at all.

Back when the fight is worth a damn and both were at the top. It was Manny who walked away. Once drug test date, second 60/40 i'll kick your ass talk. After MP lost twice, he now have excuses.

If people can stand in Floyd's shoes right now what would you do?


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> So *when Floyd finally fight MP* is bc he is no longer a threat? So why should Floyd even bother with Manny at all.
> 
> Back when the fight is worth a damn and both were at the top. It was Manny who walked away. Once drug test date, second 60/40 i'll kick your ass talk. After MP lost twice, he now have excuses.
> 
> If people can stand in Floyd's shoes right now what would you do?


There will never be a fight. Never. MP's conceded to practically every road block thrown his way. Believe what you want, you will anyway, not going to get into this.


----------



## JeffJoiner

Hearns and his peers had far more ambition, and far fewer options than Floyd. Thanks to Showtime's guaranteed money, and fans who will excuse any behavior, Floyd is able to make a bundle fighting guys like Guerrero, old Mosley, and the like. Or, he can wait until a legitimate threat loses a few (Cotto) or drain a guy a bit (Canelo). 

Why? Because he can make great money without striving for greatness. There's no incentive for him to take risk and he's no dummy.


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> There will never be a fight. Never. MP's conceded to practically every road block thrown his way. Believe what you want, you will anyway, not going to get into this.


Where was the roadblock in 2008 and 2010? Manny walked away for some bs and now he suffers two losses and used up he comes crawling back? And what have he conceded? That he is willing to take 40% now?


----------



## tliang1000

JeffJoiner said:


> Hearns and his peers had far more ambition, and far fewer options than Floyd. Thanks to Showtime's guaranteed money, and fans who will excuse any behavior, Floyd is able to make a bundle fighting guys like Guerrero, old Mosley, and the like. Or, he can wait until a legitimate threat loses a few (Cotto) or drain a guy a bit (Canelo).
> 
> Why? Because he can make great money without striving for greatness. There's no incentive for him to take risk and he's no dummy.


Floyd was more than willing to fight anyone in Shane, Oscar, Tsyu, Hamed, Casamayor, 140lb Cotto but they didn't want to fight but they all want to fight after they lost.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Manny pulled a bitch move when he said he'd take the smaller purse then May called him on his bluff and he demanded 50/50 tbh


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> Where was the roadblock in 2008 and 2010? Manny walked away for some bs and now he suffers two losses and used up he comes crawling back? And what have he conceded? That he is willing to take 40% now?


Ever heard of a little lawsuit that was at hand at the time? You have to admit the atmosphere then was much more unstable then it eventually became. However, one can simply point to the new testing FMjr suddenly needed his opponents to face, having never needed it before MP came to prominence. Point is, he caved to testing, caved to dates FMjr wanted, caved to the venue, and caved to the split. And now FMjr seems to insist that MP's own promoter cannot be involved.

Look, you have your version of the events, so just leave it at that. I probably should not have even bothered going this far.


----------



## tliang1000

Hearns feasted on guys way smaller than him so i don't know what he is bragging about. When he met Hagler someone around his size even though he still got bigger reach and height he got koed in 3. "fought their rivals" Floyd fought his rivals too while being smaller damn near everytime.


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd was more than willing to fight anyone in Shane, Oscar, Tsyu, Hamed, Casamayor, 140lb Cotto but they didn't want to fight but they all want to fight after they lost.


Back to the ol empty call outs....:rolleyes


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> Hearns feasted on guys way smaller than him so *i don't know* what he is bragging about. When he met Hagler someone around his size even though he still got bigger reach and height he got koed in 3. "fought their rivals" Floyd fought his rivals too while being smaller damn near everytime.


I'm not surprised.


----------



## tliang1000

I like how Hearns try to sound like he is above Floyd when in reality he is being ranked below. You don't hear anyone throwing his name in ATG number 3.


----------



## JeffJoiner

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd was more than willing to fight anyone in Shane, Oscar, Tsyu, Hamed, Casamayor, 140lb Cotto but they didn't want to fight but they all want to fight after they lost.


Of course, your hero can do no wrong in your eyes. Floyd probably wanted to fight Godzilla too, but couldn't end his "vacation" or "retirement" in time.

I've said it time and again, but you don't get it. Not all of the fights that didn't happen are Floyd's fault. But he's the one constant and anybody who closes deals for a living realizes that at a certain price point anything is possible.

Pac would take the fight if Floyd only made a dollar and Pac made the rest, for example. That would be stupid for Floyd to do, but it would have made the fight. The key is to act like a grown up to get the deal done. But Floyd didn't have to because people like you will line his pockets anyway so he fought a lightweight (JMM), Ortiz, old Mosley, and Ghost instead.

Hearns and those guys didn't have that option. They either fought the best and got the few network TV spots available or they made no money.


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> Back to the ol empty call outs....:rolleyes


coming from someone who can't provide any info on how Pac has "conceded" to all of Floyd's demands?


----------



## tliang1000

JeffJoiner said:


> Of course, your hero can do no wrong in your eyes. Floyd probably wanted to fight Godzilla too, but couldn't end his "vacation" or "retirement" in time.
> 
> I've said it time and again, but you don't get it. Not all of the fights that didn't happen are Floyd's fault. But he's the one constant and anybody who closes deals for a living realizes that at a certain price point anything is possible.
> 
> Pac would take the fight if Floyd only made a dollar and Pac made the rest, for example. That would be stupid for Floyd to do, but it would have made the fight. The key is to act like a grown up to get the deal done. But Floyd didn't have to because people like you will line his pockets anyway so he fought a lightweight (JMM), Ortiz, old Mosley, and Ghost instead.
> 
> Hearns and those guys didn't have that option. They either fought the best and got the few network TV spots available or they made no money.


I honestly don't think it was Floyd fault. everything i asked you guys i have not gotten an answer other than is me defending floyd again.
If you agree that all the fights that didn't happen wasn't his fault then why you are still saying that Floyd was unwilling to fight?
Some of those key rivals would only say floyd's name when they got beat.


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> coming from someone who can't provide any info on how Pac has "conceded" to all of Floyd's demands?


atsch Well, for starters, he SAID himself that he would do what it takes to make they fight as they aren't a problem, and that he'd even take blood tests up to the day of the fight, and even after. Feel free to use Google all you want to research on your own, which is what you should do anyway. You won't believe anyone else on this board unless they feel the same way about FMjr as you do.


----------



## tliang1000

And i don't understand why the same people slagging Floyd praise Hearns when the guy's best win was against Duran who he tower over. Hearns got massive balls smacking little dudes around.


----------



## bballchump11

I agree, Floyd should fight Khan next


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> And i don't understand why the same people slagging Floyd praise Hearns when the guy's best win was against Duran who he tower over. Hearns got massive balls smacking little dudes around.


You have so much you need to learn about boxing. And I hate to say this without sounding like I am insulting you (I'm not), but I don't think you have the maturity to accept anything less then praise for FMhjr, while you then go on to downplay the careers of proven greats. I bet you weren't even born when Hearns was fighting. :-(


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> atsch Well, for starters, he SAID himself that he would do what it takes to make they fight as they aren't a problem, and that he'd even take blood tests up to the day of the fight, and even after. Feel free to use Google all you want to research on your own, which is what you should do anyway. You won't believe anyone else on this board unless they feel the same way about FMjr as you do.


Provide the source. The first nego, Manny wanted a 14 day cut off and Floyd said no so Manny walked away.
Floyd agree to 10 million while your hero is avoiding blood tests. Tell me that's not pathetic.


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> You have so much you need to learn about boxing. And I hate to say this without sounding like I am insulting you (I'm not), but I don't think you have the maturity to accept anything less then praise for FMhjr, while you then go on to downplay the careers of proven greats. I bet you weren't even born when Hearns was fighting. :-(


Again... nothing useful from your post.
If you feel like i said something wrong, then point it out. Tell me what is Hearn's best wins? Bc he lost to SRL who he was bigger, and lost to Hagler and he beat the smallest of the "fab four".


----------



## bballchump11

tliang1000 said:


> Provide the source. The first nego, Manny wanted a 14 day cut off and Floyd said no so Manny walked away.
> Floyd agree to 10 million while your hero is avoiding blood tests. Tell me that's not pathetic.


naw Manny wanted a 30 day cut off and then 24. Floyd wanted no cutoff and compromised at 14 days (too much time imo)


----------



## dyna

Manny doesn't want to fight Floyd, his move to 140 is enough proof.


----------



## rjjfan

tliang1000 said:


> I like how Hearns try to sound like he is above Floyd* when in reality he is being ranked below.* You don't hear anyone throwing his name in ATG number 3.


Are you serious?:lol:


----------



## JeffJoiner

tliang1000 said:


> I honestly don't think it was Floyd fault. everything i asked you guys i have not gotten an answer other than is me defending floyd again.
> If you agree that all the fights that didn't happen wasn't his fault then why you are still saying that Floyd was unwilling to fight?
> Some of those key rivals would only say floyd's name when they got beat.


I close loans and sell real estate for a living. I deal with people who walk through a house, say they really like it and have absolutely no intention of actually buying it all the time. Often, they'll even ask to draw up a contract for a price the seller would never agree to. That guy, is Floyd.

He used to need guys like you to believe he really wanted to fight prime fighters in order to secure PPV money. But now, he doesn't even need that. He has a guaranteed contract and has spent 3/4s of those fights on either Guerrero or Maidana and the fourth against a weight drained opponent.

Floyd cares about money, not legacy. He's gamed the system brilliantly.

In Hearns's day (and Hearns would obliterate Mayweather) money and legacy were intertwined. ABC aired live fights on Saturdays. That was the one big money time slot. You either fought the best guy available or you fought off TV and lived solely off the gate. See the difference?


----------



## tliang1000

bballchump11 said:


> naw Manny wanted a 30 day cut off and then 24. Floyd wanted no cutoff and compromised at 14 days (too much time imo)


There shouldn't be a cutoff.
Manny thinks Floyd gonna "cheat" bc he missed weight against JMM so 10 million penalty. Floyd said fine good for him for stepping up.
Floyd thinks Manny gonna "cheat" with peds so wtf did Manny do? Act like a guilty ass mofo.

Meanwhile u got pacturds splicing videos of Floyd "ducking Margo" when Floyd said fighting Margo won't prove who is the best bc Margo was not considered as the best. Bald was. It is Baldo who beat the undispute champ in Zab.

Then you got Pacturds splicing videos of Floyd saying he scare for his health when floyd was trying to explain that he is unwilling to fight a juiced up fighter, he cares for his health.

This shit is clear as day. The amount of effort that people put in to discredit floyd is unbelievable.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> I agree, Floyd should fight Khan next


thats a very good fight because khans weak punch resistance will not be a problem and current floyd could get out thrown 2-1

actually, any fight with a prime 147 fighter is a good fight against the current version of floyd mayweather.

imo, he loses to lara, kirkland and andrade at 154 so those fights are not an option


----------



## tommygun711

tliang1000 said:


> And i don't understand why the same people slagging Floyd praise Hearns when the guy's best win was against Duran who he tower over. Hearns got massive balls smacking little dudes around.


yeah fuck Virgil Hill, am I right? That little LHW never had a chance!


----------



## JeffJoiner

bballchump11 said:


> I agree, Floyd should fight Khan next


I would 100% root for Floyd in this one. Be even better if he did it in London, but the tax man says do it in Vegas and it's hard to argue with the tax man.


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> Provide the source. The first nego, Manny wanted a 14 day cut off and Floyd said no so Manny walked away.
> Floyd agree to 10 million while your hero is avoiding blood tests. Tell me that's not pathetic.


Use google on your own Tliang. If those are the only two things you think that occurred, you are way out of date.


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> I agree, Floyd should fight Khan next


I wouldn't be against this considering the realistic options.


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> Use google on your own Tliang. If those are the only two things you think that occurred, you are way out of date.


I keep up with boxing, you keep up with hater gossip. :deal


----------



## dyna

tliang1000 said:


> And i don't understand why the same people slagging Floyd praise Hearns when the guy's best win was against Duran who he tower over. Hearns got massive balls smacking little dudes around.


Boxing has weight divisions, not height divisions.
Hearns could carry a lot of weight but he was rather skinny at 147 and 154 so it's not like he was a big weight drainer who gained 15 pounds after the weigh in (atleast not by modern standards)

Dwight Qawi would have smacked every one of the FAB 4 and Benitez and Arguello despite being shorter than all.

Besides that, Duran just went 15 with hagler when Hearns did him in 2.
Nobody ever got Duran out like that, even against William Joppy the fight got stopped with Duran on his feet.


----------



## tommygun711

also I think it's perfectly reasonable to rank Tommy Hearns over Floyd. Neither of them are "top 3 ATGs ever" as tilang would say.


----------



## rjjfan

tommygun711 said:


> yeah fuck Virgil Hill, am I right? That little LHW never had a chance!


Seriously.

Flomos have lost their minds.


----------



## tliang1000

tommygun711 said:


> yeah fuck Virgil Hill, am I right? That little LHW never had a chance!


What do you think? And was it Hearn's best win?


----------



## dyna

tommygun711 said:


> yeah fuck Virgil Hill, am I right? That little LHW never had a chance!


May be an overlooked win, Virgil Hill was robotic and one dimensional but he was a very good boxer and Hearns comfortably beat him at his own game 3/4 divisions above his best weight.


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> I keep up with boxing, you keep up with hater gossip. :deal


:rofl OK, that's why you talk about haters and their opinions so much.


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> :rofl OK, that's why you talk about haters and their opinions so much.


No, that's how i know you guys are full of shit.


----------



## tommygun711

dyna said:


> May be an overlooked win, Virgil Hill was robotic and one dimensional but he was a very good boxer and Hearns comfortably beat him at his own game 3/4 divisions above his best weight.


He was a well established, undefeated champion. If nothing else Hill was a very good technician with a great jab. and Hearns beat him wider than the scorecards would suggest imo.

so fuck all that "oh hearns just picked on smaller guys" talk, Hill aside. hearns was a not a LHW nor a middleweight. he was at his best as a welterweight/light middle.


----------



## tliang1000

tommygun711 said:


> He was a well established, undefeated champion. If nothing else Hill was a very good technician with a great jab. and Hearns beat him wider than the scorecards would suggest imo.
> 
> so fuck all that "oh hearns just picked on smaller guys" talk, Hill aside. hearns was a not a LHW nor a middleweight. he was at his best as a welterweight/light middle.


6'2 with a heavyweight reach is not picking on smaller guys? Ok.... Hearns is brave while Floyd is a str8 up pussy. Makes a lot of sense.


----------



## dyna

tliang1000 said:


> 6'2 with a heavyweight reach is not picking on smaller guys? Ok.... Hearns is brave while Floyd is a str8 up pussy. Makes a lot of sense.


Then tell why are there weight divisions and not reach/height divisions.

Or do you think Alexis Arguello and Rocky Marciano were both middleweights?


----------



## tliang1000

dyna said:


> Then tell why are there weight divisions and not reach/height divisions.
> 
> Or do you think Alexis Arguello and Rocky Marciano were both middleweights?


There are weight divisions to keep the fights fair but that rule got changed bc so many damn boxers trying to cheat by staying in a lower weight classes and get a size advantage but they fail/is dangerous for their health to do it the day of the fight. So for "their protection" as well as not cancelling a invested boxing event + promoters trying to protect their cash cow, moved the weigh in a day before so them bitchasses can recover and cheat better.


----------



## rjjfan

tliang1000 said:


> 6'2 with a heavyweight reach is not picking on smaller guys? Ok.... Hearns is brave while Floyd is a str8 up pussy. Makes a lot of sense.


Going by your logic, Floyd beating little JMM, Jesus Chavez and other LW, JLWs is a "str8 up pussy".


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> No, that's how i know you guys are full of shit.


Oh sure, especially when you add your own meaning to what everyone says, so it fits exactly what you want it to. Just do yourself a favor, look up all the stuff on your own. That way you won't have "haterz" saying things you can just ignore. :smile


----------



## tliang1000

rjjfan said:


> Going by your logic, Floyd beating little JMM is a "str8 up pussy".


I wasn't aware that Floyd towered over JMM. Were you aware?


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> Oh sure, especially when you add your own meaning to what everyone says, so it fits exactly what you want it to. Just do yourself a favor, look up all the stuff on your own. That way you won't have "haterz" saying things you can just ignore. :smile


There is nothing useful in this post.


----------



## dyna

tliang1000 said:


> There are weight divisions to keep the fights fair but that rule got changed bc so many damn boxers trying to cheat by staying in a lower weight classes and fails/dangerous for their health to do it the day of the fight. So for "their protection" as well as not cancelling a invested boxing event + promoters trying to protect their cash cow, moved the weigh in a day before so them bitchasses can recover and cheat better.


The 24 hour weigh in came after Eddie Mustafa failed to make weight against Spinks and the fight got cancelled.
With 24 hours a fighter could easily lose 1-2 pounds so he could make weight, later it started being abused by guys like JCC Jr and other big drainers.
But Hearns was before you had big weight drainers(, you had them but in the past regaining 10 lbs was already seen as a big drainer.)
Also if you have only 3-4 hours to regain lost weight you're going to be weaker than if you can recover over 24 hours.

*"There are weight divisions to keep the fights fair but that rule got changed"*
What are you even trying to say with that, there are still weight divisions.

Hearns wasn't a heavy welterweight, he was skin and bones.









And you didn't answer my question.
Do you think Rocky Marciano and Arguello are the same size? They are afteral similar in height (Marciano may be 0.5" taller, Arguello got 4" more reach to compensate)


----------



## tliang1000

dyna said:


> The 24 hour weigh in came after Eddie Mustafa failed to make weight against Spinks and the fight got cancelled.
> With 24 hours a fighter could easily lose 1-2 pounds so he could make weight, later it started being abused by guys like JCC Jr and other big drainers.
> But Hearns was before you had big weight drainers(, you had them but in the past regaining 10 lbs was already seen as a big drainer.)
> Also if you have only 3-4 hours to regain lost weight you're going to be weaker than if you can recover over 24 hours.
> 
> *"There are weight divisions to keep the fights fair but that rule got changed"*
> What are you even trying to say with that, there are still weight divisions.
> 
> Hearns wasn't a heavy welterweight, he was skin and bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you didn't answer my question.
> Do you think Rocky Marciano and Arguello are the same size? They are afteral similar in height (Marciano may be 0.5" taller, Arguello got 4" more reach to compensate)


What are you talking about? They moved the weigh in bc of money like damn near everything else in the world.

Size has a lot of factors. Reach, height, size, muscle mass, bone structure and etc that makes a person stronger or weaker.

I shouldn't have to break it down scientifically for i don't know how to do it correctly anyways but Hearns is AN OBVIOUSLY HUGE WW. Anyone denying that is str8 up being difficult on purpose. *The man ended at Light heavyweight for a reason.*


----------



## quincy k

was duran a huge lw?

he ended his career at smw

was camacho a huge sfw?

he ended his career at mw

was pazianza a huge lw?

he ended his career at smw


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> was duran a huge lw?
> 
> he ended his career at smw
> 
> was camacho a huge sfw?
> 
> he ended his career at mw
> 
> was pazianza a huge lw?
> 
> he ended his career at smw


There is a lot of factors. 
Duran may have a lot of muscle mass like Tyson. 
Another reason maybe the fighter pig the hell out and got lazy and just move up a weight division or demand catch weights.


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> There is nothing useful in this post.


that's because you're too stubborn to take any kind of advice. I'm not trying to be rude, but man, you really need to stop putting your own meaning into others posts. And as stated, simply to look up on the net which demands MP conceded to and when he did that. It's not a bad thing to do your own research.


----------



## Mal

dyna said:


> The 24 hour weigh in came after Eddie Mustafa failed to make weight against Spinks and the fight got cancelled.
> With 24 hours a fighter could easily lose 1-2 pounds so he could make weight, later it started being abused by guys like JCC Jr and other big drainers.
> But Hearns was before you had big weight drainers(, you had them but in the past regaining 10 lbs was already seen as a big drainer.)
> Also if you have only 3-4 hours to regain lost weight you're going to be weaker than if you can recover over 24 hours.
> 
> *"There are weight divisions to keep the fights fair but that rule got changed"*
> What are you even trying to say with that, there are still weight divisions.
> 
> Hearns wasn't a heavy welterweight, he was skin and bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you didn't answer my question.
> Do you think Rocky Marciano and Arguello are the same size? They are afteral similar in height (Marciano may be 0.5" taller, Arguello got 4" more reach to compensate)


Very well said. Some want to act like Hearns was this hulking WW. He was tall, but he was lean with stick legs. You'll notice tliang's reply to this didn't have a thing to do with this post. Pretty much how it seems to go here with some of these guys.


----------



## dyna

tliang1000 said:


> What are you talking about? They moved the weigh in bc of money like damn near everything else in the world.
> 
> Size has a lot of factors. Reach, height, size, muscle mass, bone structure and etc that makes a person stronger or weaker.
> 
> I shouldn't have to break it down scientifically for i don't know how to do it correctly anyways but Hearns is AN OBVIOUSLY HUGE WW. Anyone denying that is str8 up being difficult on purpose. *The man ended at Light heavyweight for a reason.*


Hearns didn't put on much weight after weighing' in.
Leonard had much thicker legs, thicker biceps, probably a thicker waist. Hearns had broader should longer arms and a longer frame.

He ended at 190 because his body could carry the extra weight without it being in the way.
Not because he was a JCC Jr level diuretic user.

Oscar De La hoya tale of the tape vs Hearns (against Roland tale of the tape at 160)
http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...kkeAAAAIBAJ&sjid=u84EAAAAIBAJ&pg=5201,4609807
http://www.espndeportes.com/2003/photos2007/0425/tale_of_the_tape_vt.jpg

Oscar's neck is the same thickness as Hearns.
Oscar's expanded chest has .5" over Hearn's. (non expanded Hearns chest is thicker)
Hearns has bigger biceps
Equal forearm.
Oscar's waist is almost 2" bigger than Hearn's
Oscar has the bigger thighs
Oscar has bigger calves.

If Hearns was such a big drainer his dimensions (besides height and reach) should have been bigger than Oscar's dimensions at 154.
They weren't* so he was a skinny guy who didn't have a lot of muscle on him and went 2 pounds under the welterweight limit to prove he wasn't a drainer.


----------



## tliang1000

dyna said:


> Hearns didn't put on much weight after weighing' in.
> Leonard had much thicker legs, thicker biceps, probably a thicker waist. Hearns had broader should longer arms and a longer frame.
> 
> He ended at 190 because his body could carry the extra weight without it being in the way.
> Not because he was a JCC Jr level diuretic user.
> 
> Oscar De La hoya tale of the tape vs Hearns (against Roland tale of the tape at 160)
> http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...kkeAAAAIBAJ&sjid=u84EAAAAIBAJ&pg=5201,4609807
> http://www.espndeportes.com/2003/photos2007/0425/tale_of_the_tape_vt.jpg
> 
> Oscar's neck is the same thickness as Hearns.
> Oscar's expanded chest has .5" over Hearn's. (non expanded Hearns chest is thicker)
> Hearns has bigger biceps
> Equal forearm.
> Oscar's waist is almost 2" bigger than Hearn's
> Oscar has the bigger thighs
> Oscar has bigger calves.
> 
> If Hearns was such a big drainer his dimensions (besides height and reach) should have been bigger than Oscar's dimensions at 154.
> They weren't* so he was a skinny guy who didn't have a lot of muscle on him and went 2 pounds under the welterweight limit to prove he wasn't a drainer.


SRL was not a small WW either. SRL got some size on him too. 
Paul Williams doesn't rehydrate that much as well and fought extremely scrawny but No one would ever not consider him as a huge WW bc he still have a lot of size advantages.


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> that's because you're too stubborn to take any kind of advice. I'm not trying to be rude, but man, you really need to stop putting your own meaning into others posts. And as stated, simply to look up on the net which demands MP conceded to and when he did that. It's not a bad thing to do your own research.


What am i stubborn about? I know what went down so you are the one who is stubborn/noob. I've been keeping up with boxing/ESB/CHB non-stop for years.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayweather_vs._Pacquiao#First_negotiations

"After reports had surfaced that both parties had agreed to all terms, Golden Boy Promotions released a press release on December 22, 2009, revealing that Pacquiao was unwilling to comply with the Olympic-style drug testing requested by Team Mayweather. The following day, Bob Arum, Top Rank founder and CEO, declared the fight was off and Pacquiao would be facing a different opponent. "We appeased Mayweather by agreeing to a urine analysis at any time, and blood testing before the press conference and after the fight. Mayweather pressed for blood testing even up to the weigh-in. *He knew that Manny gets freaked out when his blood gets taken and feels that it weakens him. This is just harassment and, to me, just signaled that he didn't want the fight," Arum told David Mayo of the Grand Rapids Press."
*

"Both sides agreed to enter into mediation on January 7, 2010, in hopes of coming to an agreement on the blood testing issue. Retired federal judge Daniel Weinstein, who successfully resolved a prior dispute between Top Rank and Golden Boy Promotions, would again act as mediator. Two days later, after hours of negotiating during mediation, Arum declared that the fight was officially off after Mayweather refused to agree to a 24-day cut-off date. Mayweather revealed that he offered a 14-day cut-off date to Team Pacquiao, but it was rejected."
*

Mal and i bet you still won't admit that Pac walked away.* we'll see who is stubborn.


----------



## tliang1000

*"He knew that Manny gets freaked out when his blood gets taken and feels that it weakens him. This is just harassment and, to me, just signaled that he didn't want the fight," Arum told David Mayo of the Grand Rapids Press."*

Arum and team pac both walked away like guilty ass mofos. "already picked out another opponent" they ran too damn fast.


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> What am i stubborn about? I know what went down so you are the one who is stubborn. I've been keeping up with boxing/ESB/CHB non-stop for years.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayweather_vs._Pacquiao#First_negotiations
> 
> "After reports had surfaced that both parties had agreed to all terms, Golden Boy Promotions released a press release on December 22, 2009, revealing that Pacquiao was unwilling to comply with the Olympic-style drug testing requested by Team Mayweather. The following day, Bob Arum, Top Rank founder and CEO, declared the fight was off and Pacquiao would be facing a different opponent. "We appeased Mayweather by agreeing to a urine analysis at any time, and blood testing before the press conference and after the fight. Mayweather pressed for blood testing even up to the weigh-in. He knew that Manny gets freaked out when his blood gets taken and feels that it weakens him. This is just harassment and, to me, just signaled that he didn't want the fight," Arum told David Mayo of the _Grand Rapids Press_."
> 
> "Both sides agreed to enter into mediation on January 7, 2010, in hopes of coming to an agreement on the blood testing issue. Retired federal judge Daniel Weinstein, who successfully resolved a prior dispute between Top Rank and Golden Boy Promotions, would again act as mediator. Two days later, after hours of negotiating during mediation, Arum declared that the fight was officially off after Mayweather refused to agree to a 24-day cut-off date. Mayweather revealed that he offered a 14-day cut-off date to Team Pacquiao, but it was rejected."
> 
> Mal and i bet you still won't admit that Pac walked away.


:lol: And you think those two are proof that MP never conceded? Are you kidding me? For goodness sake man, *the topic did not end at 2010.* Unbelievable, And I have no doubts at all you've been keeping up with boxing and especially message boarding. It's made you this way! An overly defensive poster.

here, this took a whole 5 seconds to find. Like I said, use the dang internet man. It's your friend. 
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ing-mayweather-wants-to-secure-his-next-fight

"He said he is willing to be tested even on the night of the fight. "No problem," he said. "Even the night of the fight. No problem."


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> :lol: And you think those two are proof that MP never conceded? Are you kidding me? For goodness sake man, *the topic did not end at 2010.* Unbelievable, And I have no doubts at all you've been keeping up with boxing and especially message boarding. It's made you this way! An overly defensive poster.
> 
> here, this took a whole 5 seconds to find. Like I said, use the dang internet man. It's your friend.
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ing-mayweather-wants-to-secure-his-next-fight
> 
> "He said he is willing to be tested even on the night of the fight. "No problem," he said. "Even the night of the fight. No problem."


OMFG. atsch Took u five seconds to find and you shot yourself in the foot even more.
within the first paragraph i see this.

"One of the major conditions demanded by Mayweather *during the early stage of negotiations almost three years ago* was the Olympic-style drug test (OSDT), which required Pacquiao to submit to a random drug test all the way up to the day of the fight."

3 fucking years later, he is ready to prove he is clean????? excuse my language but why would you even link this as your supporting argument bro?


----------



## bjl12

Mal said:


> :lol: And you think those two are proof that MP never conceded? Are you kidding me? For goodness sake man, *the topic did not end at 2010.* Unbelievable, And I have no doubts at all you've been keeping up with boxing and especially message boarding. It's made you this way! An overly defensive poster.
> 
> here, this took a whole 5 seconds to find. Like I said, use the dang internet man. It's your friend.
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ing-mayweather-wants-to-secure-his-next-fight
> 
> "He said he is willing to be tested even on the night of the fight. "No problem," he said. "Even the night of the fight. No problem."


You and @tliang1000 need to settle down. Trying to place blame on either one is just silly because both are to blame at different points...and that's the truth. Both these guys wound up in some good fights, but this fight will always haunt Floyd more because he could've cemented himself among ATG's with a dazzling win over a 2009-2011 Pacman. I don't know if the fight was ever possible with the Floyd/Arum issues, but it would have been great.

I still don't think the fight will ever happen. Arum is dogshit scum


----------



## tliang1000

bjl12 said:


> You and @*tliang1000* need to settle down. Trying to place blame on either one is just silly because both are to blame at different points...and that's the truth. Both these guys wound up in some good fights, but this fight will always haunt Floyd more because he could've cemented himself among ATG's with a dazzling win over a 2009-2011 Pacman. I don't know if the fight was ever possible with the Floyd/Arum issues, but it would have been great.
> 
> I still don't think the fight will ever happen. Arum is dogshit scum


I wasn't trying to go there but Mal is demanding prove and shit.

Pac pulled an Oscar and Shane Mosley. When they at the top, they don't wanna fight Floyd but after a couple of losses then they want to fight or better put... CASH OUT.


----------



## Mal

bjl12 said:


> You and @*tliang1000* need to settle down. Trying to place blame on either one is just silly because both are to blame at different points...and that's the truth. Both these guys wound up in some good fights, but this fight will always haunt Floyd more because he could've cemented himself among ATG's with a dazzling win over a 2009-2011 Pacman. I don't know if the fight was ever possible with the Floyd/Arum issues, but it would have been great.
> 
> I still don't think the fight will ever happen. Arum is dogshit scum


All I'm doing is pointing out that MP has conceded (Sure late, but never the less, conceded at least in the press) to FMjr's demands. That's it.

And I agree, the fight will never happen. MP is at least still talking about it, saying he wants it. The last time FMjr said he wanted it was back in 2010, from an interview bball posted.


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> I wasn't trying to go there but Mal is demanding prove and shit.
> 
> Pac pulled an Oscar and Shane Mosley. When they at the top, they don't wanna fight Floyd but after a couple of losses then they want to fight or better put... CASH OUT.


What did I demand you prove? I simply said to look stuff up on your own, didn't i? Feel free to re-read my posts. Do you see how you again add your own meaning to things posted? :lol:


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> What did I demand you prove? I simply said to look stuff up on your own, didn't i? Feel free to re-read my posts. Do you see how you again add your own meaning to things posted? :lol:


So you can call me an overly defensive person assuming shit while i can't draw my own conclusions?


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> So you can call me an overly defensive person assuming shit while i can't draw my own conclusions?


No, if you are unclear as to what one means, you can simply ask. Not that hard a concept to grasp, simply asking what they mean. Do you understand how effective communication works? Goodness gracious, are you like this in person or just on the internet?


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> No, if you are unclear as to what one means, you can simply ask. Not that hard a concept to grasp, simply asking what they mean. Do you understand how effective communication works? Goodness gracious, are you like this in person or just on the internet?


How about you admit that you was wrong that IT WAS PAC that walked away from the fight.


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> How about you admit that you was wrong that IT WAS PAC that walked away from the fight.


atsch How can I be wrong when I all I said was he conceded to FMjr's demands, which he has gone on record to say. That's why I was telling you to use the net to search on your own. Nowhere did you mention ORIGINALLY that you were talking about negotiations from 5-6 years ago. You're OK in my book, but a headache to deal with unless you are being specific.

Back when it was first talked about, they didn't come to any agreements. So you can say both moved on. But like I said, MP at least eventually said he'll do whatever it takes. Hence my point.


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> atsch How can I be wrong when I all I said was he conceded to FMjr's demands, which he has gone on record to say. That's why I was telling you to use the net to search on your own. Nowhere did you mention ORIGINALLY that you were talking about negotiations from 5-6 years ago. You're OK in my book, but a headache to deal with unless you are being specific.


Mal you are weaseling a lot recently.
Go to page 187 where Rjjfan posted that article from Hearns and yall start hating on Floyd like yall usually do and i came to set the record str8, like i usually do.
You post that Floyd would never fight Pac if he pose any kind of trouble. Don't expect to blind quote you word for word, making me dig again bc you weasaling.

One of my earliest post state that it was Pac who walked away the first two negos and you went on saying that Pac conceded which he didn't. That link u provided even showed that Pac had ask 55-45 at 2013, Pac already gotten a loss and outsold. His stock fail and he came crawling back like i said.


----------



## tliang1000

@Mal

So you were wrong about Floyd would never want to fight Pac if he poses any "trouble". You were wrong bc Floyd did try to fight Pac, not once but twice when IT MEANT SOMETHING.

Secondly, you were wrong about Manny Conceded to everything that Floyd demanded. Floyd wanted 60-40. He called Pac up and made the offer.


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> Mal you are weaseling a lot recently.
> Go to page 187 where Rjjfan posted that article from Hearns and yall start hating on Floyd like yall usually do and i came to set the record str8, like i usually do.
> You post that Floyd would never fight Pac if he pose any kind of trouble. Don't expect to blind quote you word for word, making me dig again bc you weasaling.
> 
> One of my earliest post state that it was Pac who walked away the first two negos and you went on saying that Pac conceded which he didn't. That link u provided even showed that Pac had ask 55-45 at 2013, Pac already gotten a loss and outsold. His stock fail and he came crawling back like i said.


I made the mistake of thinking you kept up with the current news, and when I say he conceded, I just assumed that you were aware that since all those went down, MP has said he'd do anything to get the fight, to the point of saying he'll fight when FMjr wants, where FMjr wants, with the testing FMjr wants, and would take less money. I didn't realize you were cherrypicking particular dates, which suit your argument, to make a big irrelevant, and outdated, fuss over. :rolleyes Golly, silly me to think you were acvtually discussing something a little more current and relevant.


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> @*Mal*
> 
> So you were wrong about Floyd would never want to fight Pac if he poses any "trouble". You were wrong bc Floyd did try to fight Pac, not once but twice when IT MEANT SOMETHING.
> 
> Secondly, you were wrong about Manny Conceded to everything that Floyd demanded. Floyd wanted 60-40. He called Pac up and made the offer.


He called MP and offered 40mill straight up. That's not 60/40. And no, I am not wrong because as many have seen, FMjr STILL came up with the biggest roadblock to date, drug testing which he never once cared about. And after he slandered him publicly mind you. I know in your head, that's all nothing. But to some, things like that matter. If I say you are a AIDS ridden whore, and I tell you to prove you aren't, are you going to rush out for an HIV test? Doubtful You'd be pissed and probably refuse outright, as would anyone with a shred of decency.


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> I made the mistake of thinking you kept up with the current news, and when I say he conceded, I just assumed that you were aware that since all those went down, MP has said he'd do anything to get the fight, to the point of saying he'll fight when FMjr wants, where FMjr wants, with the testing FMjr wants, and would take less money. I didn't realize you were cherrypicking particular dates, which suit your argument, to make a big irrelevant, and outdated, fuss over. :rolleyes Golly, silly me to think you were acvtually discussing something a little more current and relevant.


I know what went down. Manny walked away... got beat, his stock dropped, got outsold, prolly got cleaned and came back saying drug test no problem. 60-40? hell no, 55-45.

As for me cherrypicking particular dates? are you serious?
It was I who first state that it was Manny who walked away from two offer and here come Mal to the rescue spewing Pac conceded and crap. Who is team Pac talking to? Crawling back.


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> He called MP and offered 40mill straight up. That's not 60/40. And no, I am not wrong because as many have seen, FMjr STILL came up with the biggest roadblock to date, drug testing which he never once cared about. And after he slandered him publicly mind you. I know in your head, that's all nothing. But to some, things like that matter. *If I say you are a AIDS ridden whore, and I tell you to prove you aren't, are you going to rush out for an HIV test? Doubtful You'd be pissed and probably refuse outright, as would anyone with a shred of decency.*


Wtf LOL?!

How is drug test the biggest roadblock? I'm starting to give up on you mal. Drawing blood ain't shit. It was a simple request to prove to Floyd that Pac isn't on PEDs and be on an even level playing field.

and no i'm not going to rush to go get tested for HIV/AIDS to prove it to you but I will take every damn test if someone offered me MILLIONS for it though.


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> I know what went down. Manny walked away... got beat, his stock dropped, got outsold, prolly got cleaned and came back saying drug test no problem. 60-40? hell no, 55-45.
> 
> As for me cherrypicking particular dates? are you serious?
> It was I who first state that it was Manny who walked away from two offer and here come Mal to the rescue spewing Pac conceded and crap. Who is team Pac talking to? Crawling back.


Again, when I said he conceded to FMjr's requests, I made the mistake of thinking you kept up with the news, and understood what it meant. Won't happen again.:deal


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> Wtf LOL?!
> 
> How is drug test the biggest roadblock? I'm starting to give up on you mal. Drawing blood ain't shit. It was a simple request to prove to Floyd that Pac isn't on PEDs and be on an even level playing field.
> 
> and no i'm not going to rush to go get tested for HIV/AIDS to prove it to you but I will take every damn test if someone offered me MILLIONS for it though.


Are you intentionally leaving out the whole slander side? If yo don't think that was a factor in the negotiations, than I cannot help you. Just move on. I think everyone else has.


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> Again, when I said he conceded to FMjr's requests, I made the mistake of thinking you kept up with the news, and understood what it meant. Won't happen again.:deal


atsch


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> Are you intentionally leaving out the whole slander side? If yo don't think that was a factor in the negotiations, than I cannot help you. Just move on. I think everyone else has.


You wanna move on bc you got schooled. :cheers


----------



## steviebruno

Pac ducked steroid testing when he was on steroids. Now he isn't on steroids and wants to cash out... except that he decided to sign back with Bob Arum, the man whole has stolen from him everything except his underwear. He's never really been serious about challenging himself in the ring against Mayweather, and amassed 35-40 excuses as to why he couldn't make the fight.

Floyd Mayweather would never get away with something like this:






The legends are harder on Floyd because they see Mayweather as a peer and expected more of him. They don't really care about Pacquiao.

Tommy Hearns just bundled Manny's name in with Amir Khan and that should speak volumes.


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> You wanna move on bc you got schooled. :cheers


Funny how you now act like that wasn't relevant at the time, and are now cool with moving on.

But if that's what you need, fine. :cheers It's all good. Enjoyable at least.

Might I recommend you spend less time on the board, and more time actually reading boxing articles. Then I won't make the mistake of assuming you are current, and won't venture into your rehashed arguments from 2009.


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> Pac ducked steroid testing when he was on steroids. Now he isn't on steroids and wants to cash out... except that he decided to sign back with Bob Arum, the man whole has stolen from him everything except his underwear. He's never really been serious about challenging himself in the ring against Mayweather, and amassed 35-40 excuses as to why he couldn't make the fight.
> 
> Floyd Mayweather would never get away with something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The legends are harder on Floyd because they see Mayweather as a peer and expected more of him. They don't really care about Pacquiao.
> 
> Tommy Hearns just bundled Manny's name in with Amir Khan and that should speak volumes.


how about the fuk floyd walks around wearing a TBE hat and manny does not? you think that has something to do with the legends being a little critical?

ffs some of you guys are clueless.

i could care less who floyd fights but when you walk around with a TBE hat the fuk if some fans, real life long boxing fans, are going to sit around like clueless chumps and buy what he selling

mayweather was so scurred of b-level marcos maidana, who has yet in his career to beat an a-level fighter, he paid him 1mm to wear pillows in the ring.

in ray leonards twilight he was fighting a prime terry norris who would kick the wholly living shit out of this fraud mayweather and then ko maidana, nothing but a poor mans version of ricardo mayorga, 24 hours later.

i cant think of any boxer in the last 30 years who paid another boxer to wear different gloves.

lmfao floyd mayweather is TBE


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> how about the fuk floyd walks around wearing a TBE hat and manny does not? you think that has something to do with the legends being a little critical?
> 
> ffs some of you guys are clueless.
> 
> i could care less who floyd fights but when you walk around with a TBE hat the fuk if some fans, real life long boxing fans, are going to sit around like clueless chumps and buy what he selling
> 
> mayweather was so scurred of b-level marcos maidana, who has yet in his career to beat an a-level fighter, he paid him 1mm to wear pillows in the ring.
> 
> in ray leonards twilight he was fighting a prime terry norris who would kick the wholly living shit out of this fraud mayweather and then ko maidana, nothing but a poor mans version of ricardo mayorga, 24 hours later.
> 
> i cant think of any boxer in the last 30 years who paid another boxer to wear different gloves.
> 
> lmfao floyd mayweather is TBE


Can you think of another boxer than pissed away 70 million because he was afraid of needles?

Floyd Mayweather can wear TBE if he wants to. It's a marketing ploy and it works for him. Do you really think Tommy Hearns cares what another man is wearing? LOL. He appreciates what Floyd does in the ring and wants to see him tested. Legends often size current fighters up as if they are still active. (I've even seen Ray Leonard contemplate targeting Floyd's body and head and avoiding trying to land on his chin). Notice, however, that they don't spend much time sizing Manny Pacquiao up. Think about the statement:

"Floyd should fight Manny Pacquiao and Amir Khan". Floyd is never grouped with anyone like that because he stands alone in this era. It's "fight Floyd Mayweather" and that's it, not "fight Floyd and Tim Bradley". There is a difference as to Floyd and Manny's historical standing.

Mayweather could do just as good a job of getting his ass kicked by Terry Norris as Ray Leonard did. Pacquiao would take a severe "ban boxing" beating against Norris, so I'm not sure how that contributes to anything.


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> Can you think of another boxer than pissed away 70 million because he was afraid of needles?
> 
> Floyd Mayweather can wear TBE if he wants to. It's a marketing ploy and it works for him. Do you really think Tommy Hearns cares what another man is wearing? LOL. He appreciates what Floyd does in the ring and wants to see him tested. Legends often size current fighters up as if they are still active. (I've even seen Ray Leonard contemplate targeting Floyd's body and head and avoiding trying to land on his chin). Notice, however, that they don't spend much time sizing Manny Pacquiao up. Think about the statement:
> 
> "Floyd should fight Manny Pacquiao and Amir Khan". Floyd is never grouped with anyone like that because he stands alone in this era. It's "fight Floyd Mayweather" and that's it, not "fight Floyd and Tim Bradley". There is a difference as to Floyd and Manny's historical standing.
> 
> Mayweather could do just as good a job of getting his ass kicked by Terry Norris as Ray Leonard did. Pacquiao would take a severe "ban boxing" beating against Norris, so I'm not sure how that contributes to anything.


you claimed that the reason that the legends are critical of floyd mayweather and not manny pacqiaou is because they think of floyd as their peers and not manny

did you dircetly ask tommmy hearns, roberto duran, ray leonard and marvin halger that to come up with this presumption?

if not, your opinion is just as idiotic as someone saying that the aforementioned fighters are not critical of manny pacqioao because they know that they are inferior to him

in the last 30 years i dont ever remember a single boxer claiming to be TBE.

fuken flomos

spin

twist

rinse

repeat


----------



## Mal

steviebruno said:


> Can you think of another boxer than pissed away 70 million because he was afraid of needles?.


You are aware that he never said that, right? And since it came down to the number of days away from the fight they wanted them stopped suggests that he was actually fine with the needles. I guess if people repeat something enough anyone can fall for it.


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> you claimed that the reason that the legends are critical of floyd mayweather and not manny pacqiaou is because they think of floyd as their peers and not manny
> 
> did you dircetly ask tommmy hearns, roberto duran, ray leonard and marvin halger that to come up with this presumption?
> 
> if not, your opinion is just as idiotic as someone saying that the aforementioned fighters are not critical of manny pacqioao because they know that they are inferior to him
> 
> in the last 30 years i dont ever remember a single boxer claiming to be TBE.
> 
> fuken flomos
> 
> spin
> 
> twist
> 
> rinse
> 
> repeat


You're being emotional and, thus, gay.

Floyd Mayweather is going to go down as one of the greatest of all time and Manny Pacquiao will be a tier below. That is indisputable; he was a great little fighter who fought at welterweight, but never really became welterweight champ (well, because he ducked the best fighter in the division). Tommy Hearns, Mike Tyson, Hagler, etc. They don't mention Manny Pacquiao unless Floyd's name is in the same sentence. His name is fodder to Floyd's greatness and a nice discussion piece, but he will go down as the inferior fighter. Does that upset you?

In the last 30 -make it 200- years, I don't remember a prize-fighter running away from 70 million because he was afraid of seeing his own blood.


----------



## steviebruno

Mal said:


> You are aware that he never said that, right? And since it came down to the number of days away from the fight they wanted them stopped suggests that he was actually fine with the needles. I guess if people repeat something enough anyone can fall for it.


Oh, right. He said that needles weaken him and that it would give Floyd the advantage because "he's bigger". Makes perfect sense. You have won me over.

It came down to "a number of days", yet Manny walked away from the mediator while they were still deciding on the exact number. But no worries, all Floyd's fault.


----------



## Mal

steviebruno said:


> Oh, right. He said that needles weaken him and that it would give Floyd the advantage because "he's bigger". Makes perfect sense. You have won me over.
> 
> It came down to "a number of days", yet Manny walked away from the mediator while they were still deciding on the exact number. But no worries, all Floyd's fault.


I was just correcting you that he never said that. You guys are too much. Lol!


----------



## bballchump11

:hey


----------



## Mr. Brain

Mickey Donovan said:


> Keep all that boring shit in here.


I wish the Motor City Hitman was in his prime today, he'd beat Money and flat out do a duran/cuevas on Manny P.


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> You're being emotional and, thus, gay.
> 
> Floyd Mayweather is going to go down as one of the greatest of all time and Manny Pacquiao will be a tier below. That is indisputable; he was a great little fighter who fought at welterweight, but never really became welterweight champ (well, because he ducked the best fighter in the division). Tommy Hearns, Mike Tyson, Hagler, etc. They don't mention Manny Pacquiao unless Floyd's name is in the same sentence. His name is fodder to Floyd's greatness and a nice discussion piece, but he will go down as the inferior fighter. Does that upset you?
> 
> In the last 30 -make it 200- years, I don't remember a prize-fighter running away from 70 million because he was afraid of seeing his own blood.


can you please explain why barrera, jmm, morales, diaz, delahoya, hatton, cotto, clottey, margo, mosely and bradley(1) all fought paq without any request for additional olympic style mayweather-like testing?

can you please explain why floyd never asked for any special olympic testing for gatti, hatton, hoya, baldomir or judah?

it appears the only time floyd started to become so worried about olympic style testing is when he came back from vacation and paq was universally believed to be the best 147 in the division

now, did you ever ask hearns, leonard, duran and hagler why they are so critical of floyd? because i think all these guys would be critical of any fighter that claimed to be TBE

lmfao these guys are cirtical of mayweather because they think of floyd as their peer and not manny.

fuken flomos

floyd could sell you guys ice in the antartica


----------



## steviebruno

Heavy training excuse:


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> can you please explain why barrera, jmm, morales, diaz, delahoya, hatton, cotto, clottey, margo, mosely and bradley(1) all fought paq without any request for additional olympic style mayweather-like testing?
> 
> can you please explain why floyd never asked for any special olympic testing for gatti, hatton, hoya, baldomir or judah?
> 
> it appears the only time floyd started to become so worried about olympic style testing is when he came back from vacation and paq was universally believed to be the best 147 in the division
> 
> now, did you ever ask hearns, leonard, duran and hagler why they are so critical of floyd? because i think all these guys would be critical of any fighter that claimed to be TBE
> 
> lmfao these guys are cirtical of mayweather because they think of floyd as their peer and not manny.
> 
> fuken flomos
> 
> floyd could sell you guys ice in the antartica


Here's a very simple reason:

Floyd legitimately believed that Manny Pacquiao was juicing. If you believed that your opponent was using steroids, you wouldn't ask him to test? It's not like Mayweather wouldn't have been subject to the same testing. FMJ had agreed to all of Pac's concessions and asked for one thing. One. Pac came back with cutoff requests and made Floyd, and most other sane people, more suspicious than he would have been had he just flatly refused the tests. First 30 days, then 24, then 14, then 10. And then they still walk away at the end.

Pac was only recognized as the best at 147 when Mayweather retired, meaning it was by default. And how the hell was it a "universal" recognition, anyway?

Did YOU ever ask Hearns or Hagler if they are bothered by Floyd's baseball cap? Only pussies would let something like that bother them... oh, my apologies.

You are right in saying that Hearns believes that Floyd should fight Manny Pacquiao... "and Amir Khan". LOL. I wonder if he'd clamor for Pac to fight Floyd Mayweather "and Kell Brook".


----------



## tliang1000

bballchump11 said:


> :hey


noticed that they don't say shit.:deal


----------



## El-Terrible

tliang1000 said:


> So when Floyd finally fight MP is bc he is no longer a threat? So why should Floyd even bother with Manny at all.
> 
> Back when the fight is worth a damn and both were at the top. It was Manny who walked away. Once drug test date, second 60/40 i'll kick your ass talk. After MP lost twice, he now have excuses.
> 
> If people can stand in Floyd's shoes right now what would you do?


Again with this? Let's be clear - back then in 2009, yes Pacquiao's camp made a pig's ear by not negotiating the blood tests but it's a lot more complex than what you say. I personally do not see the issue with random testing up to 7-14 days and one immediately after? Synthetic testosterone stays in your system for a long time. Floyd moved the goalposts always - his demands also had a sinister slanderous undertone to discredit the one person in boxing who rivalled him. He is very insecure, none of this is an accident. However, Arum was also not interested in the fight that much, he saw a prime Pacquiao with huge marketing potential and what's the point in killing that in one fight - so he basically took those test demands, and ensured the fight didn't happen because of it.

Pacquiao has no say in any of this - Arum manipulates him like a puppet and was behind it

So let's be objective and say in 2009, both camps didn't want it enough and both ensure negotiations were carried out in very bad faith. Let's also state this was no longer an issue in 2011, when after public pressure and Mayweather going off on his anti-drug crusade :rolleyes Pacquiao said "ok no problem" - then 50-50 disappeared.

2009 - both to blame. 2011+ - one guy to blame


----------



## Kurushi

MEXAMELAC said:


> I think BBall is a cool cat. That was just a comment based on the articles he has presented in the past. No problem though. He's cool.
> 
> Yes that's the article everyone keeps bringing up. I don't care if there was an agreement in the past on a 50/50 split. It doesn't affect me in any way. At the end of the day, the fight didn't happen so it doesn't matter. I just have a hard time understanding why people like to twist info around. I'm not making a bet or or trying to win a an argument. All I'm doing is explaining to people what's being reported lol. It's right there for everyone to see. They want me to believe that there was a 50/50 agreement based on that Yahoo article but there's no reliability. There source is anonymous and Scheafer is denying the whole thing. So what are people supposed to think, especially if you're in a neutral position? Nothing adds up. It doesn't even add up with what has happened after that. Who wrote the contract? Was it a valid contract? How did they get a hold of it? Why is that the only report of it? Why hasn't anyone else backed it up? Why is Schaefer saying it isn't true? I don't know how they can claim it's valid.


Yeah, that contract reportedly being sent to Yahoo! Sports does seem really strange. Schaefer's take on it, claiming it never happened, is weird also. As you point out even if we accept the contract as being real then there's still quite a few outstanding questions (who wrote it? was it valid? had Mayweather actually signed it? were there other stipulations?) I also wonder if there were legal reasons preventing Yahoo from publishing the full document.

The contract was apparently sent to Top Rank on 11th December 2009. But here we have an ESPN article stating that Manny signed a contract containing a 50/50 split on the 5th December (6 days earlier) "but that it was unclear if [Mayweather] had signed a contract."

Here's one possibility. TR wrote the original version of the Yahoo Sports contract, sent it to GBP signed by Pac (around 5th Dec 2009). Mayweather doesn't want to sign that contract, makes amendments (adding drug tests maybe) sends it back to TR (11th Dec 2009) signed by Mayweather (the version sent to Yahoo). Pacquiao doesn't want to sign _that_ contract because of the amendments. Now, in this circumstance both fighters have essentially _signed_ one contract containing a 50/50 split but have also _turned down_ another contract containing a 50/50 split.

At some point between late Dec '09 and early Jan '10, it looks like Pacquiao agrees to some but not all of Mayweather's requests for testing. Mayweather appears to perceive Pacquiao's concessions as not going far enough. Fast forward almost two years and Pac gives an interview stating he would take less than 50/50. Mayweather calls him a few weeks later on the phone and offers an amount (40 million) which Pac declines instead saying that he _does_ want 50/50. I mentioned before that I find the interview somewhat unreliable but I do think that Mayweather believed it. That's enough for me to think that that's what motivated the phone call in the first place. I can't blame Pac for asking for 50/50 in the call but I don't blame Mayweather turning that 50/50 offer down during that call either because he started the conversation with a specific belief in place that Pacquiao would accept less.

The next thing I want to know is what went down between February 2010 and November 2011.


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> Here's a very simple reason:
> 
> Floyd legitimately believed that Manny Pacquiao was juicing. If you believed that your opponent was using steroids, you wouldn't ask him to test? It's not like Mayweather wouldn't have been subject to the same testing. FMJ had agreed to all of Pac's concessions and asked for one thing. One. Pac came back with cutoff requests and made Floyd, and most other sane people, more suspicious than he would have been had he just flatly refused the tests. First 30 days, then 24, then 14, then 10. And then they still walk away at the end.
> 
> Pac was only recognized as the best at 147 when Mayweather retired, meaning it was by default. And how the hell was it a "universal" recognition, anyway?
> 
> Did YOU ever ask Hearns or Hagler if they are bothered by Floyd's baseball cap? Only pussies would let something like that bother them... oh, my apologies.
> 
> You are right in saying that Hearns believes that Floyd should fight Manny Pacquiao... "and Amir Khan". LOL. I wonder if he'd clamor for Pac to fight Floyd Mayweather "and Kell Brook".


why would i need to ask hearns and hagler?

im not the idiot making the ridiculous presumption that both those fighter are more critical to floyd than manny because they view mayweather as more their peers.

_*"I don't mean to bash Anderson Silva," said Sonnen. "I think the guy's fantastic. All I'm saying is he's not as good as they say he is. If you're going to call a guy 'The greatest of all time' you need to be real careful with that dialogue."*_

yeah, i guess sonnen is a pussy for questioning people calling silva the greatest (to my knowledge, anderson has never wore a TBE hat or shirt).

_*I laugh when Floyd Mayweather says that if he went back in time he would beat us all. I'll tell you this: if he was in the same era as Hagler and Hearns and Leonard and me, I don't think he would be such a big name. There is too much talk.*_
_*Roberto Duran*_

duran a pussy, too.

"If you put Floyd Mayweather in my era, I know a number of guys in my weight division that would beat him, including me."

add terry norris to that list as well.

"When you put him with all-time greats, he ain't gonna beat Ray Leonard, Tommy Hearns might have stretched him. Benitez would've had him talking to himself, and Duran would have played with him. Duran would have played with him. Floyd's special! Don't get me wrong. I think he could've fought with those guys. But I don't think he would've been as successful, no."

ray mancini, too

"Boxing skills...I ain't going to say he's the best I've ever seen at boxing, but he's the smartest I've ever seen for sure," Jones Jr. said.
jones, jr.

"Man who do you think would win? Manny is my dude, that guy is awesome, he would knock Floyd Mayweather the heck out!" 
james toney


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> Here's a very simple reason:
> 
> Floyd legitimately believed that Manny Pacquiao was juicing. If you believed that your opponent was using steroids, you wouldn't ask him to test? It's not like Mayweather wouldn't have been subject to the same testing. FMJ had agreed to all of Pac's concessions and asked for one thing. One. Pac came back with cutoff requests and made Floyd, and most other sane people, more suspicious than he would have been had he just flatly refused the tests. First 30 days, then 24, then 14, then 10. And then they still walk away at the end.
> 
> Pac was only recognized as the best at 147 when Mayweather retired, meaning it was by default. And how the hell was it a "universal" recognition, anyway?
> 
> Did YOU ever ask Hearns or Hagler if they are bothered by Floyd's baseball cap? Only pussies would let something like that bother them... oh, my apologies.
> 
> You are right in saying that Hearns believes that Floyd should fight Manny Pacquiao... "and Amir Khan". LOL. I wonder if he'd clamor for Pac to fight Floyd Mayweather "and Kell Brook".


paq was only recognized as the best at 147 when floyd retired? says who?

you?

2009 pound for pound ratings


Manny Pacquiao
Floyd Mayweather Jr.
Shane Mosley
Bernard Hopkins
Juan Manuel Marquez
Nonito Donaire
Miguel Cotto
Celestino Caballero
Chad Dawson
Paul Williams
2010 pound for pound ratings


Manny Pacquiao
Floyd Mayweather Jr.
Sergio Gabriel Martinez
Juan Manuel Marquez
Nonito Donaire
Pongsaklek Wonjongkam
Fernando Montiel
Wladimir Klitschko
Timothy Bradley
Juan Manuel Lopez
2011 pound for pound ratings


Manny Pacquiao
Floyd Mayweather Jr.
Sergio Gabriel Martinez
Nonito Donaire
Juan Manuel Marquez
Wladimir Klitschko
Pongsaklek Wonjongkam
Timothy Bradley
Giovanni Segura
Andre Ward

good grief youre a clown


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> paq was only recognized as the best at 147 when floyd retired? says who?
> 
> you?
> 
> 2009 pound for pound ratings
> 
> 
> Manny Pacquiao
> Floyd Mayweather Jr.
> Shane Mosley
> Bernard Hopkins
> Juan Manuel Marquez
> Nonito Donaire
> Miguel Cotto
> Celestino Caballero
> Chad Dawson
> Paul Williams
> 2010 pound for pound ratings
> 
> 
> Manny Pacquiao
> Floyd Mayweather Jr.
> Sergio Gabriel Martinez
> Juan Manuel Marquez
> Nonito Donaire
> Pongsaklek Wonjongkam
> Fernando Montiel
> Wladimir Klitschko
> Timothy Bradley
> Juan Manuel Lopez
> 2011 pound for pound ratings
> 
> 
> Manny Pacquiao
> Floyd Mayweather Jr.
> Sergio Gabriel Martinez
> Nonito Donaire
> Juan Manuel Marquez
> Wladimir Klitschko
> Pongsaklek Wonjongkam
> Timothy Bradley
> Giovanni Segura
> Andre Ward
> 
> good grief youre a clown


And you're illiterate. Floyd Mayweather was P4P #1 when he retired in 2008 and was also #1 in 2007. Fact.

http://www.doghouseboxing.com/Ring/Ring010908.htm

Manny Pacquiao was made the *default* no.1 when Floyd retired. He was allowed to hold onto his spot when Floyd returned because it would have been improper to downgrade Pac without him having been defeated in the ring. Pre-retirement, when both were active, Mayweather was the higher ranked fighter. He was, and continues to be, better than Manny Pacquiao. But maybe Pac can move up when Floyd retires again.


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> why would i need to ask hearns and hagler?
> 
> im not the idiot making the ridiculous presumption that both those fighter are more critical to floyd than manny because they view mayweather as more their peers.
> 
> _*"I don't mean to bash Anderson Silva," said Sonnen. "I think the guy's fantastic. All I'm saying is he's not as good as they say he is. If you're going to call a guy 'The greatest of all time' you need to be real careful with that dialogue."*_
> 
> yeah, i guess sonnen is a pussy for questioning people calling silva the greatest (to my knowledge, anderson has never wore a TBE hat or shirt).
> 
> _*I laugh when Floyd Mayweather says that if he went back in time he would beat us all. I'll tell you this: if he was in the same era as Hagler and Hearns and Leonard and me, I don't think he would be such a big name. There is too much talk.*_
> _*Roberto Duran*_
> 
> duran a pussy, too.
> 
> "If you put Floyd Mayweather in my era, I know a number of guys in my weight division that would beat him, including me."
> 
> add terry norris to that list as well.
> 
> "When you put him with all-time greats, he ain't gonna beat Ray Leonard, Tommy Hearns might have stretched him. Benitez would've had him talking to himself, and Duran would have played with him. Duran would have played with him. Floyd's special! Don't get me wrong. I think he could've fought with those guys. But I don't think he would've been as successful, no."
> 
> ray mancini, too
> 
> "Boxing skills...I ain't going to say he's the best I've ever seen at boxing, but he's the smartest I've ever seen for sure," Jones Jr. said.
> jones, jr.
> 
> "Man who do you think would win? Manny is my dude, that guy is awesome, he would knock Floyd Mayweather the heck out!"
> james toney


Everyone sizing Floyd up but nobody gives a shit about Manny. You mad?


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> And you're illiterate. Floyd Mayweather was P4P #1 when he retired in 2008 and was also #1 in 2007. Fact.
> 
> http://www.doghouseboxing.com/Ring/Ring010908.htm
> 
> Manny Pacquiao was made the *default* no.1 when Floyd retired. He was allowed to hold onto his spot when Floyd returned because it would have been improper to downgrade Pac without him having been defeated in the ring. Pre-retirement, when both were active, Mayweather was the higher ranked fighter. He was, and continues to be, better than Manny Pacquiao. But maybe Pac can move up when Floyd retires again.


really?

so who says that paq was allowed to hold onto his number one pound for pound rating when Floyd returned because it would have been improper to downgade paq without him being defeated int the ring?

you?

*http://ringtv.craveonline.com/ratings

RATINGS POLICY*


Results. This is the most objective criterion and takes precedence over all others.
Performance. How a fighter performs in a victory or defeat can be a factor to determine his place in the ratings.
Track record: A fighterâ€™s accomplishments in the recent past can be a factor to determine his place in the ratings. That includes quality of opposition.
_*THE RING Ratings* are compiled by the magazineâ€™s Editorial Board, with the participation of THE RING Ratings Panel of boxing journalists from around the world.
_

so when you came up with your "paq was allowed to hold onto his spot" hypothesis did you confirm your theory with Ring Magazines Editorial Board and the Ring Ratings Panel of boxing journalists?

this sounds like the same garbage you spewed when you said that hagler and hearns were more critical of floyd than manny because they felt that floyd was one of their peers and manny was not...even though you have absolutely no proof to substantiate this.

this being same manny pacquiao that was pfp the the number one fighter four years in a row to floyds three.

good grief youre a clown


----------



## tonys333

Kurushi said:


> Yeah, that contract reportedly being sent to Yahoo! Sports does seem really strange. Schaefer's take on it, claiming it never happened, is weird also. As you point out even if we accept the contract as being real then there's still quite a few outstanding questions (who wrote it? was it valid? had Mayweather actually signed it? were there other stipulations?) I also wonder if there were legal reasons preventing Yahoo from publishing the full document.
> 
> The contract was apparently sent to Top Rank on 11th December 2009. But here we have an ESPN article stating that Manny signed a contract containing a 50/50 split on the 5th December (6 days earlier) "but that it was unclear if [Mayweather] had signed a contract."
> 
> Here's one possibility. TR wrote the original version of the Yahoo Sports contract, sent it to GBP signed by Pac (around 5th Dec 2009). Mayweather doesn't want to sign that contract, makes amendments (adding drug tests maybe) sends it back to TR (11th Dec 2009) signed by Mayweather (the version sent to Yahoo). Pacquiao doesn't want to sign _that_ contract because of the amendments. Now, in this circumstance both fighters have essentially _signed_ one contract containing a 50/50 split but have also _turned down_ another contract containing a 50/50 split.
> 
> At some point between late Dec '09 and early Jan '10, it looks like Pacquiao agrees to some but not all of Mayweather's requests for testing. Mayweather appears to perceive Pacquiao's concessions as not going far enough. Fast forward almost two years and Pac gives an interview stating he would take less than 50/50. Mayweather calls him a few weeks later on the phone and offers an amount (40 million) which Pac declines instead saying that he _does_ want 50/50. I mentioned before that I find the interview somewhat unreliable but I do think that Mayweather believed it. That's enough for me to think that that's what motivated the phone call in the first place. I can't blame Pac for asking for 50/50 in the call but I don't blame Mayweather turning that 50/50 offer down during that call either because he started the conversation with a specific belief in place that Pacquiao would accept less.
> 
> The next thing I want to know is what went down between February 2010 and November 2011.


Apparently in June 2010 management for both sides agreed terms and Floyd didn't sign the contract.

http://sports.yahoo.com/video/manny-pacquiao-floyd-mayweather-always-110000020.html


----------



## Mal

The silence is deafening.


----------



## steviebruno

Mal said:


> The silence is deafening.


Well it does get boring saying the same stuff over and over for 200 pages. IMO, the steroid testing should have only been a formality but turned into something far more. I didn't really suspect that Manny was cheating until the negotiations took place, but the way that everything was handled, from the cutoff requests, to walking away from the mediator, to the 35-40 excuses (most of them asinine) made me more than suspicious. Arum wouldn't even return his phone calls and claimed he didn't know how to reach Mayweather.

If I was Floyd I might just say "screw it" as well.

Pac is going to come out looking like a saint in this when he is just as much to blame as Floyd, who legitimately tried to make this fight when they were both peaking. Now they are both faded and suddenly Pac is going all-in on the fight and everyone is forgetting how he outright sabotaged the initial negotiations when this fight really mattered.

They are 37 and 35 now. I just don't really care anymore.


----------



## Mal

steviebruno said:


> Well it does get boring saying the same stuff over and over for 200 pages. IMO, the steroid testing should have only been a formality but turned into something far more.* I didn't really suspect that Manny was cheating until the negotiations took place*, but the way that everything was handled, from the cutoff requests, to walking away from the mediator, to the 35-40 excuses (most of them asinine) made me more than suspicious. Arum wouldn't even return his phone calls and claimed he didn't know how to reach Mayweather.
> 
> If I was Floyd I might just say "screw it" as well.
> 
> Pac is going to come out looking like a saint in this when he is just as much to blame as Floyd, who legitimately tried to make this fight when they were both peaking. Now they are both faded and suddenly Pac is going all-in on the fight and everyone is forgetting how he outright sabotaged the initial negotiations when this fight really mattered.
> 
> They are 37 and 35 now. I just don't really care anymore.


They accepted the testing, just not a cut off date, which by the way, still wouldn't have allowed MP to take anything illegal that the customary piss test wouldn't catch anyway. Especially when blood would have been taken after as well. You claim he "sabotaged" the fight, yet it wad FMjr who needed the testing, which he never did with anyone once before prior. But you are right about one thing, this is boring. Have a good one. :cheers


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Kurushi said:


> Yeah, that contract reportedly being sent to Yahoo! Sports does seem really strange. Schaefer's take on it, claiming it never happened, is weird also. As you point out even if we accept the contract as being real then there's still quite a few outstanding questions (who wrote it? was it valid? had Mayweather actually signed it? were there other stipulations?) I also wonder if there were legal reasons preventing Yahoo from publishing the full document.
> 
> The contract was apparently sent to Top Rank on 11th December 2009. But here we have an ESPN article stating that Manny signed a contract containing a 50/50 split on the 5th December (6 days earlier) "but that it was unclear if [Mayweather] had signed a contract."
> 
> Here's one possibility. TR wrote the original version of the Yahoo Sports contract, sent it to GBP signed by Pac (around 5th Dec 2009). Mayweather doesn't want to sign that contract, makes amendments (adding drug tests maybe) sends it back to TR (11th Dec 2009) signed by Mayweather (the version sent to Yahoo). Pacquiao doesn't want to sign _that_ contract because of the amendments. Now, in this circumstance both fighters have essentially _signed_ one contract containing a 50/50 split but have also _turned down_ another contract containing a 50/50 split.
> 
> At some point between late Dec '09 and early Jan '10, it looks like Pacquiao agrees to some but not all of Mayweather's requests for testing. Mayweather appears to perceive Pacquiao's concessions as not going far enough. Fast forward almost two years and Pac gives an interview stating he would take less than 50/50. Mayweather calls him a few weeks later on the phone and offers an amount (40 million) which Pac declines instead saying that he _does_ want 50/50. I mentioned before that I find the interview somewhat unreliable but I do think that Mayweather believed it. That's enough for me to think that that's what motivated the phone call in the first place. I can't blame Pac for asking for 50/50 in the call but I don't blame Mayweather turning that 50/50 offer down during that call either because he started the conversation with a specific belief in place that Pacquiao would accept less.
> 
> The next thing I want to know is what went down between February 2010 and November 2011.


Excellent break down and all of those things could be possible but we're never going to find out. The way you explained it, is a perfect example on how things can change dramatically, which is why I don't always believe everything that's reported.

By the way, After the Dan Rafael reported that Pac had signed the contract (the article you posted), Pacquiao and his camp denied that they signed anything. Pac even said he never received the contract to sign. You can probably find an article on this on the net. It's pretty much all a mess.

As for the "Phone Call",, I never took that serious either due to the offer of 40 million. Pac was never going to agree to that, after knowing what the fight was projected to make. I would also like to find out more on the back and forth on the 50/50 after 2010. Can you provide an article or video where Pac states he would take less than 50/50 prior to 2012? The reason I ask, is because there were many parts of the negotiations that could have been misinterpreted. Was it 50/50 for EVERYTHING? PayPer Views? Revenue? I want to see something more specific. If you can find that article or video, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## tliang1000

I think Mal is Gander tacosauce


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> I think Mal is Gander tacosauce


Yeah, and lance and anyone else you don't like.


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> Yeah, and lance and anyone else you don't like.


look who is making assumptions.... i like gander taco whatever. i have no problems with anyone here seriously. I just sound like an asshole, brought up that way.


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> look who is making assumptions.... i like gander taco whatever. i have no problems with anyone here seriously. I just sound like an asshole, brought up that way.


You aren't an asshole. At least not in my book.


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> You aren't an asshole. At least not in my book.


thanks! 
I am curious if u are an alt though bc i don't remember u until chb.


----------



## DobyZhee

go to sleep fuckers..
fight was never going to happen


----------



## tliang1000

DobyZhee said:


> go to sleep fuckers..
> fight was never going to happen


lol. i'm done with this topic for the month. never thought this thread would catch a second wind like this lol.


----------



## TSOL

didnt know where else to post this.

it's just...



> A video posted by Manny Pacquiao (@emmanuelpacquiao) on Nov 11, 2014 at 1:23pm PST


wow.


----------



## quincy k

looking at their common opponents

paq kod cotto where miguel took floyd 12 rounds.

paq knocked down mosley where shane was later seen asking naz to stop the fight. mosely went the full 12 rounds with floyd






paq kod hoya(albeit most would agree that oscar was dead at the weight) where as floyd won a sd.

paq kod hatton in the second round, at rickys established weight of 140, whereas it took 10 rounds for the 147 mayweather to do so at a weight that hatton had never proven anything

floyd ud jmm, coming up two weight classes from 135, while paq won three debatable decision and kod in one.

i cant say how this fight wouldve went down when both were in their collective primes in 2009-2011 but for someone to say that paq had no chance just shows how completely ignorant some people are.

imo, both are about equally as faded and are nowhere near the number one pfp fighter


----------



## bballchump11

hahaha


----------



## igor_otsky

bballchump11 said:


> hahaha


is this the fight where pac lost?


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> imo, both are about equally as faded and are nowhere near the number one pfp fighter


Floyd is still regarded by Ring Magazine as pfp #1 ; the same Ring Magazine that you used to argue that Pac was ever a better fighter than Mayweather. Are you prepared to discredit them the way I did earlier?

btw, They'll be equally faded when Mayweather gets ko'd in 6 by a lightweight.


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> Floyd is still regarded by Ring Magazine as pfp #1 ; the same Ring Magazine that you used to argue that Pac was ever a better fighter than Mayweather. Are you prepared to discredit them the way I did earlier?
> 
> btw, They'll be equally faded when Mayweather gets ko'd in 6 by a lightweight.


when in the world did i ever say that paq was a better fighter than mayweather?

you are a clown


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> And you're illiterate. Floyd Mayweather was P4P #1 when he retired in 2008 and was also #1 in 2007. Fact.
> 
> http://www.doghouseboxing.com/Ring/Ring010908.htm
> 
> Manny Pacquiao was made the *default* no.1 when Floyd retired. _*He was allowed to hold onto his spot when Floyd returned because it would have been improper to downgrade Pac without him having been defeated in the ring. *_Pre-retirement, when both were active, Mayweather was the higher ranked fighter. He was, and continues to be, better than Manny Pacquiao. But maybe Pac can move up when Floyd retires again.


so as long as paq was never defeated in the ring he would not be downgraded and would continue to hold the number one pfp ranking over mayweather?

what if he only fought non-ranked fighters and floyd fought three top five pfp fighters? paq would still be number one pfp?

using your logic, paq would still be ranked ahead of floyd because he was not "defeated in the ring."

good grief youre a clown


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> so as long as paq was never defeated in the ring he would not be downgraded and would continue to hold the number one pfp ranking over mayweather?
> 
> what if he only fought non-ranked fighters and floyd fought three top five pfp fighters? paq would still be number one pfp?
> 
> using your logic, paq would still be ranked ahead of floyd because he was not "defeated in the ring."
> 
> good grief youre a clown


Where is Floyd ranked right now and why? You just owned yourself and the sad thing is that you don't even know how.


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> Where is Floyd ranked right now and why? You just owned yourself and the sad thing is that you don't even know how.


what does floyds current pfp ranking have to do with your idiotic proclamation that

_*"The legends are harder on Floyd because they see Mayweather as a peer and expected more of him. They don't really care about Pacquiao"

*_followed by

_*"Pac was only recognized as the best at 147 when Mayweather retired, meaning it was by default."

*_and culminated with

_*"Manny Pacquiao was made the default no.1 when Floyd retired. He was allowed to hold onto his spot when Floyd returned because it would have been improper to downgrade Pac without him having been defeated in the ring."

*_
please read the RING Ratings Policy on determining pound-for-pound rankings

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/ratings

*RATINGS POLICY*


Results. This is the most objective criterion and takes precedence over all others.
Performance. How a fighter performs in a victory or defeat can be a factor to determine his place in the ratings.
Track record: A fighterâ€™s accomplishments in the recent past can be a factor to determine his place in the ratings. That includes quality of opposition.
*THE RING Ratings* are compiled by the magazineâ€™s Editorial Board, with the participation of THE RING Ratings Panel of boxing journalists from around the world.



please explain where it states that a fighter must be defeated in order to be downgraded in order for a previously retired pfp fighter to reclaim his spot

this being your whole argument for paq being rated over floyd for years 2009. 2010 and 2011.

please provide any factual content from the RING MAGAZINE along with any qoutes from THE RING ratings Panel of boxing journalists from around the world to support your claim. these being the people that vote for the best pound-for-pound fighter in the world

Also, please provide qoutes from any legends of boxing to support your claim that the legends are more critical of floyd because they view him as a peer and do not care about manny pacquiao


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> Where is Floyd ranked right now and why? You just owned yourself and the sad thing is that you don't even know how.


let me make it perfectly clear to you because you appear to be pretty clueless.

do you honestly believe that in 2009 paq couldve fought unranked 140-pound vivian harris and then followed up with recently kod 147-pound alfonso gomez instead of koing both 140-pound ricky hatton and then 147-pound miguel cotto and still have been ranked as the number one pound-for-pound fighter in the world?

if so, we have nothing left to talk about.

come to think of it, i dont have anything to talk to you about regardless.

you are a clown


----------



## godsavethequeen

steviebruno said:


> Floyd is still regarded by Ring Magazine as pfp #1 ; the same Ring Magazine that you used to argue that Pac was ever a better fighter than Mayweather. Are you prepared to discredit them the way I did earlier?
> 
> btw, They'll be equally faded when Mayweather gets ko'd in 6 by a lightweight.


In all honesty you must admit your just a hater... Making a comment about a Lw ko,ING Pac is absurd if JMM was a Lw when he beat Pac wtf was he when he fought Fraud a straw weight??


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> looking at their common opponents
> 
> paq kod cotto where miguel took floyd 12 rounds.
> 
> paq knocked down mosley where shane was later seen asking naz to stop the fight. mosely went the full 12 rounds with floyd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paq kod hoya(albeit most would agree that oscar was dead at the weight) where as floyd won a sd.
> 
> paq kod hatton in the second round, at rickys established weight of 140, whereas it took 10 rounds for the 147 mayweather to do so at a weight that hatton had never proven anything
> 
> floyd ud jmm, coming up two weight classes from 135, while paq won three debatable decision and kod in one.
> 
> i cant say how this fight wouldve went down when both were in their collective primes in 2009-2011 but for someone to say that paq had no chance just shows how completely ignorant some people are.
> 
> imo, both are about equally as faded and are nowhere near the number one pfp fighter


terrible post.
Pac got an aggressive style so him getting a ko was kind of expected. 
Oscar was drained badly while he was healthy against Floyd
Shane was beaten equally as bad by Floyd
JMM knock pac the f out. two weight classes or not, he wasn't gonna win against Floyd. He knows it.
Pac is not on Floyd's level. Floyd never lost to a bum, or to his rivals and able to handle any style.


----------



## ChampionsForever

Pac and Floyd are two great fighters, one is an aggressive action packed fighter, while the other is a tactical safety first fighter. And both of their records reflect that. Anybody saying Pac isnt on Floyds level is wrong in my opinion, he is an all time great and was rightly so fighter of the decade, saying Floyd would beat him is something different all together, its just styles, had Castillo got the nod in the first fight like he probably deserved then what would you have thought of him? The emphasis you lot hold on his "0" is ridiculous, if every great fought as cautiously and picked as cautiously as Mayweather then the undefeated thing would be a lot more common.


----------



## tliang1000

ChampionsForever said:


> Pac and Floyd are two great fighters, one is an aggressive action packed fighter, while the other is a tactical safety first fighter. And both of their records reflect that. Anybody saying Pac isnt on Floyds level is wrong in my opinion, he is an all time great and was rightly so fighter of the decade, saying Floyd would beat him is something different all together, its just styles, had Castillo got the nod in the first fight like he probably deserved then what would you have thought of him? The emphasis you lot hold on his "0" is ridiculous, if every great fought as cautiously and picked as cautiously as Mayweather then the undefeated thing would be a lot more common.


Floyd and Pac both have one of the best resumes of all time but Floyd's resume > Pac's resume.
Floyd cautiously picked his opponents but still fought better competition than Pac.
Pac was on Floyd's level for what? 4 years?


----------



## ChampionsForever

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd and Pac both have one of the best resumes of all time but Floyd's resume > Pac's resume.
> Floyd cautiously picked his opponents but still fought better competition than Pac.
> Pac was on Floyd's level for what? 4 years?


I think Pacs competition overrall is better than Floyds, its the manner of the victories as well as who he was fighting. I wont go into the reasons as im sure you dont need to read the same old shit and victory comparisons ect. For me it comes down to who you have beaten and how VS the perfect record of no defeats. Both have great records but I just think Pac has the edge.


----------



## Bogotazo

I am so drunk, oh my God.


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> let me make it perfectly clear to you because you appear to be pretty clueless.
> 
> do you honestly believe that in 2009 paq couldve fought unranked 140-pound vivian harris and then followed up with recently kod 147-pound alfonso gomez instead of koing both 140-pound ricky hatton and then 147-pound miguel cotto and still have been ranked as the number one pound-for-pound fighter in the world?
> 
> if so, we have nothing left to talk about.
> 
> come to think of it, i dont have anything to talk to you about regardless.
> 
> you are a clown


So you refuse to answer the question? "Fraud" is ranked p4p #1 by your precious Ring Magazine, even though you say that he is "nowhere near p4p #1 ". Why is that?

I completely understand why you refuse to answer, so I will help you. Floyd is still p4p #1 based mostly on the fact that he has p4p no. 1 for a couple of years now and hasn't been lost that distinction in the ring. He could fight Vivian Harris right now, follow that up with Alfonzo Gomez and Matthew Hatton, and still be no.1 p4p. That's pretty much how Ring Magazine works.

Manny Pacquiao was made the default no. 1 when Floyd retired. He would have been no. 1 even had he fought Vivian Harris or his brother Bobby, because he was no. 2 before Floyd retired. Who was going to leapfrog Manny?

He maintained the spot because he did not lose the distinction in the ring -even after the gift decision over Marquez in 2011- or leave the sport as Floyd did.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> So you refuse to answer the question? "Fraud" is ranked p4p #1 by your precious Ring Magazine, even though you say that he is "nowhere near p4p #1 ". Why is that?


its simply my opinion that the current version of floyd mayweather is not pfp the best fighter in the world

and when did i say that the Ring Magazine was precious?

perhaps the same time when you claim that i said that paq was a better fighter than mayweather?

you tend to make sh-it up as you go along and have yet to prove any factual qoutes or data to back up your claims

seriously,

_*"The legends are harder on Floyd because they see Mayweather as a peer and expected more of him. They don't really care about Pacquiao"

*_
_exactly who the fuk are you to determine what both hagler and hearns are thinking in regards to floyd mayweather and manny pacquiao?

__*"Manny Pacquiao was made the default no.1 when Floyd retired. He was allowed to hold onto his spot when Floyd returned because it would have been improper to downgrade Pac without him having been defeated in the ring."*__

and exactly who the fuk are you to determine how Ring Magazine, a publication that has been around since 1922, and its Ring Magazine Ratings Panel of boxing journalists are to determine the criteria of pound for pound rankings?

stfu already you clown
_


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> its simply my opinion that the current version of floyd mayweather is not pfp the best fighter in the world
> 
> and when did i say that the Ring Magazine was precious?
> 
> perhaps the same time when you claim that i said that paq was a better fighter than mayweather?
> 
> you tend to make sh-it up as you go along and have yet to prove any factual qoutes or data to back up your claims
> 
> seriously,
> 
> _*"The legends are harder on Floyd because they see Mayweather as a peer and expected more of him. They don't really care about Pacquiao"
> 
> *_
> _exactly who the fuk are you to determine what both hagler and hearns are thinking in regards to floyd mayweather and manny pacquiao?
> 
> __*"Manny Pacquiao was made the default no.1 when Floyd retired. He was allowed to hold onto his spot when Floyd returned because it would have been improper to downgrade Pac without him having been defeated in the ring."*__
> 
> and exactly who the fuk are you to determine how Ring Magazine, a publication that has been around since 1922, and its Ring Magazine Ratings Panel of boxing journalists are to determine the criteria of pound for pound rankings?
> 
> stfu already you clown
> _


I completely understand why you refuse to answer, so I will help you. Floyd is still p4p #1 based mostly on the fact that he has been p4p no. 1 for a couple of years now and hasn't lost that distinction in the ring. He could fight Vivian Harris right now, follow that up with Alfonzo Gomez and Matthew Hatton, and still be no.1 p4p. That's pretty much how Ring Magazine works.

Manny Pacquiao was made the default no. 1 when Floyd retired. He would have been no. 1 even had he fought Vivian Harris or his brother Bobby, because he was no. 2 before Floyd retired. Who was going to leapfrog Manny?

He maintained the spot because he did not lose the distinction in the ring -even after the gift decision over Marquez in 2011- or leave the sport as Floyd did.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## steviebruno

Time for a nap.


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> I completely understand why you refuse to answer, so I will help you. Floyd is still p4p #1 based mostly on the fact that he has been p4p no. 1 for a couple of years now and hasn't lost that distinction in the ring. He could fight Vivian Harris right now, follow that up with Alfonzo Gomez and Matthew Hatton, and still be no.1 p4p. That's pretty much how Ring Magazine works.
> 
> Manny Pacquiao was made the default no. 1 when Floyd retired. He would have been no. 1 even had he fought Vivian Harris or his brother Bobby, because he was no. 2 before Floyd retired. Who was going to leapfrog Manny?
> 
> He maintained the spot because he did not lose the distinction in the ring -even after the gift decision over Marquez in 2011- or leave the sport as Floyd did.
> 
> Thanks for playing.


can you please explain why pernell wihtaker was the 1995 number one pound for pound in the world and roy jones jr was the 1996 number one pound for pound in the world?

pernell did not lose a fight in 1996

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=555&cat=boxer


Win40-1-1 Diosbelys HurtadoTKO11 (12)1997-01-24 Convention Center, Atlantic City, New JerseyRetained _Lineal_/WBC welterweight titles.Win39-1-1 Wilfredo RiveraUD12 (12)1996-09-20 James Knight Convention Center, Miami, FloridaRetained _Lineal_/WBC welterweight titles.Win38-1-1 Wilfredo RiveraSD12 (12)1996-04-12 Atlantis Casino, Cupecoy Bay, St Maarten, Netherlands AntillesRetained _Lineal_/WBC welterweight titles.Win37-1-1 Jake RodriguezKO6 (12)1995-11-18 Convention Center, Atlantic City, New JerseyRetained _Lineal_/WBC welterweight titles.

1995 pound for pound list

http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/The_Ring_Magazine's_Annual_Ratings:_1995


Pernell Whitaker
Roy Jones Jr.
Ricardo Lopez
Oscar De La Hoya
Felix Trinidad
Yuri Arbachakov
Kostya Tszyu
Riddick Bowe
Marco Antonio Barrera
Terry Norris

1996 pound for pound listhttp://boxrec.com/media/index.php/The_Ring_Magazine%27s_Annual_Ratings:_1996


Roy Jones Jr.
Oscar De La Hoya
Pernell Whitaker
Felix Trinidad
Ricardo Lopez
Junior Jones
Kostya Tszyu
Terry Norris
Evander Holyfield
Mark Johnson

_*He could fight Vivian Harris right now, follow that up with Alfonzo Gomez and Matthew Hatton, and still be no.1 p4p. That's pretty much how Ring Magazine works.
*_-steviebruno

now, exactly how does Ring Magazine work?


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> can you please explain why pernell wihtaker was the 1995 number one pound for pound in the world and roy jones jr was the 1996 number one pound for pound in the world?
> 
> pernell did not lose a fight in 1996
> 
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=555&cat=boxer
> 
> 
>  
> 1997-01-24147Diosbelys Hurtado146*20*-*0*-*0*
> 
> Convention Center, Atlantic City, New Jersey, USAWTKO1112
>  time: 1:52 | referee: Arthur Mercante Jr. | judge: John Stewart 92-93 | judge: Lazaro Carrasco 92-94 | judge: Sergio Silvi 91-96
> WBC World welterweight title
>  
> 1996-09-20147Wilfredo Rivera147*23*-*1*-*1*
> 
> James Knight Convention Center, Miami, Florida, USAWUD1212
> referee: Frank Santore Jr | judge: Jay Kassees 113-112 | judge: John Keane 115-111 | judge: Masakazu Uchida 115-113
> WBC World welterweight title
>  
> 1996-04-12147Wilfredo Rivera147*23*-*0*-*1*
> 
> Atlantis Casino, Cupecoy Bay, Sint MaartenWSD1212
> referee: Larry O'Connell | judge: Tamotsu Tomihara 116-111 | judge: George St. Aude 115-113 | judge: Barbara Perez 112-115
> WBC World welterweight title
>  
> 1995-11-18147Jake Rodriguez146¼*28*-*3*-*2*
> 
> Convention Center, Atlantic City, New Jersey, USAWKO612
>  
> 
> 1995 pound for pound list
> 
> http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/The_Ring_Magazine's_Annual_Ratings:_1995
> 
> 
> Pernell Whitaker
> Roy Jones Jr.
> Ricardo Lopez
> Oscar De La Hoya
> Felix Trinidad
> Yuri Arbachakov
> Kostya Tszyu
> Riddick Bowe
> Marco Antonio Barrera
> Terry Norris
> 
> http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/The_Ring_Magazine's_Annual_Ratings:_1996
> 
> 
> Roy Jones Jr.
> Oscar De La Hoya
> Pernell Whitaker
> Felix Trinidad
> Ricardo Lopez
> Junior Jones
> Kostya Tszyu
> Terry Norris
> Evander Holyfield
> Mark Johnson


So you had to go back 20 years for an example? LOL. You win. I guess you just wanted it more than I did.


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> So you had to go back 20 years for an example? LOL. You win. I guess you just wanted it more than I did.


of course i won

youre a clown

how many people lose to a clown?


----------



## SouthPaw

Hmmm It seems Floyd/Showtime offered Arum 40M+35% upside 3 months ago and Arum turned them down.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532356513097334784


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> of course i won
> 
> youre a clown
> 
> how many people lose to a clown?


But of course. But since you have now completely debunked my argument using a 20 year-old reference, can you please -finally- explain to me why Floyd is still ranked no. 1?

I seem to be at a loss. Take as much time as you need, my good sir.


----------



## DobyZhee

twitter..lol


----------



## quincy k

delete post


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> But of course. But since you have now completely debunked my argument using a 20 year-old reference, can you please -finally- explain to me why Floyd is still ranked no. 1?
> 
> I seem to be at a loss. Take as much time as you need, my good sir.


CHB NYC Delegate

*This message is hidden because steviebruno is on your ignore list.*

View PostRemove user from ignore list

@*steviebruno*

i wouldnt talk to a clown at the circus and dont feel it necessary to do so here


----------



## bballchump11

*Mayweather verifies recent negotiations with Manny Pacquiao took place*

The Money Team- "These are the facts straight from Showtime Sports Exec @StephenEspinoza"


----------



## ChicoTheBoy

This fight will probably happen in 2015 to be honest. And anyone who says that no one will care is wrong, people don't care now because they are tired of getting dissapointed. Once the fight gets signed this is gonna dominate the sports world for a few months.


----------



## bjl12

No surprise here I guess. Such a merry-go-round this little skit. Bob Arum...lying again...as usual. Nothing this pig says can be accepted as anything but a lie. Manny Pacman and Freddie Roach? Fucking liars. Floyd Mayweather? Liar. They're all liars, but in this instance Bob Arum is the clear liar and he makes Manny and Roach look like accomplice liars.


----------



## Bogotazo

The latest :rolleyes

http://sports.yahoo.com/video/manny-pacquiao-floyd-mayweather-always-110000020.html


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> The latest :rolleyes
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/video/manny-pacquiao-floyd-mayweather-always-110000020.html


Manny is such a lying piece of shit


----------



## gander tasco

bballchump11 said:


> Manny is such a lying piece of shit


lol. Pacquiao - lying piece of shit. Floyd - truthteller. How's it going inside that floyd bubble?


----------



## bballchump11

gander tasco said:


> lol. Pacquiao - lying piece of shit. Floyd - truthteller. How's it going inside that floyd bubble?


Floyd gets called out on what he says all the time. Pacquiao doesn't get held accountable in the media and by a lot of fans. 
@bjl12 put it perfectly with this post



bjl12 said:


> 1. His fans
> 
> 2. Hypocrisy and double-standards within the media
> 
> 3. PED's
> 
> The sad thing is my opinion of Manny is strongly influenced by #1 and #2 which aren't even Manny himself. They're just about how he is perceived...as some kind of saint...which he is far from and it annoys the hell out of me that some people just "accept" this. Dude is a lying fraud who has as many excuses for not fighting Floyd as Floyd does for not fighting him. Dude literally ran - like literally - from drug tests for Y E A R S citing up to 100 excuses as to why it was unnecessary or why he was an exception...getting special treatment. The only special treatment he got was PED's.
> 
> Oh...and how the media just *accepts* the double standards and lays the blame on everyone other than Manny. They treat Manny like they treat women in the media, helpless victims. It's a goddamn mockery of society
> 
> Dumbfuck journalists who think Manny deserves no blame for running from drug tests
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...refusal-to-drug-testing-doesnt-prove-anything
> http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/boxing/news/story?id=4766171
> 
> Dumbfuck journalists who pretend women can't be held to the same standards as men
> Two adult female teachers have sex - a threesome actually - with a 16 year old boy (which is considered statutory rape in some states) and this article implies the boy is at fault for "bragging" about the threesome.
> http://elitedaily.com/news/world/teen-feels-bad-bragging-teacher-threesome-arrested/795558/
> Male teacher does all sorts of shit with highschool girls (some or all of it being consensual) but is charged with rape for every instance
> http://bossip.com/1040785/teachers-...-students-and-taking-them-to-sex-clubs-43081/
> 
> In conclusion, within the media, Pacquiao is a woman.


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> CHB NYC Delegate
> 
> *This message is hidden because steviebruno is on your ignore list.*
> 
> View PostRemove user from ignore list
> 
> @*steviebruno*
> 
> i wouldnt talk to a clown at the circus and dont feel it necessary to do so here


Owned himself so badly he had to put me on ignore.


----------



## El-Terrible

bballchump11 said:


> Manny is such a lying piece of shit


Your passionate hatred clouds your judgement. You give PAcquiao too much credit, he's probably as aware of what's going on with negotiations as we are. He is spoon fed details by Arum who will tell him what he wants to hear "We're trying Manny, but they keep making excuses"

regarding the alleged current offer, I'll say it again. Pacquiao has already said 60-40. If that was offered and no reply then you would have something. They know what Pacquiao's bottom line is, so offer that if you're serious. Secondly, if Pacquiao KO's Algieri his stock goes up. Why accept 35% right now if his stock may rise if he is explosive against Algieri? Maybe that's why Arum hasn't responded.

Some people need to chill :rofl


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> Your passionate hatred clouds your judgement. You give PAcquiao too much credit, he's probably as aware of what's going on with negotiations as we are. He is spoon fed details by Arum who will tell him what he wants to hear "We're trying Manny, but they keep making excuses"
> 
> regarding the alleged current offer, I'll say it again. Pacquiao has already said 60-40. If that was offered and no reply then you would have something. They know what Pacquiao's bottom line is, so offer that if you're serious. Secondly, if Pacquiao KO's Algieri his stock goes up. Why accept 35% right now if his stock may rise if he is explosive against Algieri? Maybe that's why Arum hasn't responded.
> 
> Some people need to chill :rofl


Pacquiao is a woman in the media


----------



## MichiganWarrior

El-Terrible said:


> Your passionate hatred clouds your judgement. You give PAcquiao too much credit, he's probably as aware of what's going on with negotiations as we are. He is spoon fed details by Arum who will tell him what he wants to hear "We're trying Manny, but they keep making excuses"
> 
> regarding the alleged current offer, I'll say it again. Pacquiao has already said 60-40. If that was offered and no reply then you would have something. They know what Pacquiao's bottom line is, so offer that if you're serious. Secondly, if Pacquiao KO's Algieri his stock goes up. Why accept 35% right now if his stock may rise if he is explosive against Algieri? Maybe that's why Arum hasn't responded.
> 
> Some people need to chill :rofl


60-40 was offered by Mayweather and Espinoza with upside

If.pac doesnt ko a nobody like algeri which.is very possible.given Pacs struggles to cut off.the ring where does his stock go


----------



## MichiganWarrior

ChicoTheBoy said:


> This fight will probably happen in 2015 to be honest. And anyone who says that no one will care is wrong, people don't care now because they are tired of getting dissapointed. Once the fight gets signed this is gonna dominate the sports world for a few months.


Itll be huge. Pac is still seen as a monster by casuals.


----------



## Ivan Drago

Both fighters are bitches.

Need to make way for the future ATG's who have already squared off once without any bullshit.


----------



## El-Terrible

MichiganWarrior said:


> 60-40 was offered by Mayweather and Espinoza with upside
> 
> If.pac doesnt ko a nobody like algeri which.is very possible.given Pacs struggles to cut off.the ring where does his stock go


Link to this please? Only mention I've seen was 35%


----------



## El-Terrible

MichiganWarrior said:


> 60-40 was offered by Mayweather and Espinoza with upside
> 
> If.pac doesnt ko a nobody like algeri which.is very possible.given Pacs struggles to cut off.the ring where does his stock go


If he doesn't KO Algieri or it's a poor performance then perhaps they'll have to consider 35% - that's the point?


----------



## Carpe Diem




----------



## MichiganWarrior

*Last time Mayweather fought an opponent as unaccomplished as Algieri?*

Philip Ndou 2003?


----------



## dyna

Like all his opponents.
Floyd never took no risk.

:lol:


----------



## Rigondeaux

Chris is being grossly underestimated by Pac, Roach and the general boxing public.


----------



## bballchump11

When Chris beat Ruslan I thought there'd be no way he'd get the fight. Surely he couldn't right? The guy hasn't really done anything. Yet Arum went ahead and did the fight anyways


----------



## Michael

Why does everything have to be a game of oneupmanship between Pac and Floyd?

God I fucking depose flomos and Pactards in equal measure.


----------



## Theron

bballchump11 said:


> When Chris beat Ruslan I thought there'd be no way he'd get the fight. Surely he couldn't right? The guy hasn't really done anything. Yet Arum went ahead and did the fight anyways


Well he beat ruslan, counts as something


----------



## bballchump11

Theron said:


> Well he beat ruslan, counts as something


yeah and I did score the fight for Algieri too. I just didn't think this unknown guy with only 19 fights could wind up fighting Pacquiao by the end of the year. He's not a bad fighter, but we're just not really sure how good he is.


----------



## PetetheKing

How much more viable was Guerrero in this division?


----------



## Theron

bballchump11 said:


> yeah and I did score the fight for Algieri too. I just didn't think this unknown guy with only 19 fights could wind up fighting Pacquiao by the end of the year. He's not a bad fighter, but we're just not really sure how good he is.


It really did surprise me as well when the fight was announced, wasnt expecting it.

Strange they picked a guy thats a tough stylistic fight for Pac when they really didnt even have to fight him. Maybe more for the catchweight and Pacs move down in weight class :huh


----------



## bballchump11

Theron said:


> It really did surprise me as well when the fight was announced, wasnt expecting it
> 
> Strange they picked a guy thats a tough stylistic fight for Pac when they really didnt even have to fight him. Maybe more for the catchweight and Pacs move down in weight class :huh


yeah I guess there was nothing else available at Top Rank except for Jessie Vargas (yuck). Arum and Oscar had hashed out their issues though at the time, so a GBP fighter would have been nice

and that's possible. Pacquiao is going to win this because he's simply levels above Algieri, but he's not going to look great doing it. It's a weird fight all around.


----------



## dyna

Theron said:


> It really did surprise me as well when the fight was announced, wasnt expecting it.
> 
> Strange they picked a guy thats a tough stylistic fight for Pac when they really didnt even have to fight him. Maybe more for the catchweight and Pacs move down in weight class :huh


Probably thought the fight would be easy to sell because Algieri is an attractive white guy and seen as low risk.


----------



## DobyZhee

i rate Algieri way above Ortiz


----------



## Mexi-Box

Too bad Algieri didn't beat Berto. Then he could've taken the fight without getting any shit from the Flomos.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH

Mexi-Box said:


> Too bad Algieri didn't beat Berto. Then he could've taken the fight without getting any shit from the Flomos.


No chance,they would have just went full retard with another excuse.


----------



## One to watch

Victor ortiz


----------



## Wordup

Michael said:


> Why does everything have to be a game of oneupmanship between Pac and Floyd?
> 
> God I fucking depose flomos and Pactards in equal measure.


It is utterly pathetic, and predictable who will be posting shit like this.


----------



## Flea Man

Ortiz, who pretty much had Berto, who was no better than Provodnikov, and a few shot fighters/average fringe contenders, as well as already having had his weaknesses shown up.


----------



## Kurushi

Wordup said:


> It is utterly pathetic, and predictable who will be posting shit like this.


 @Michael @Wordup And right on time too. Whether it's Mayweather or Pacquiao you can be sure that during fight week the usual suspects will treat the board to a tsunami of utter shite.


----------



## El-Terrible

Another trolling thread from a Mayweather fanboy :verysad


----------



## OG Wenger

Ortiz, Guerrero


----------



## El-Terrible

Robert Guerrero


----------



## DobyZhee

Canelo


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Flea Man said:


> Ortiz, who pretty much had Berto, who was no better than Provodnikov, and a few shot fighters/average fringe contenders, as well as already having had his weaknesses shown up.


False

Ortiz fought

Berto - W
Peterson - D
Maidana - L
Antonio Diaz -W
Vivian Harris -W
Carlos Maussa - W

Ortiz was far more accomplished. Your second point makes no sense. We know Algeris limitations, life and death with provodnikov, but even if we.didnt, should mayweather fight a rand off the steet cuz "we dont.know his limitations" :rofl


----------



## El-Terrible

MichiganWarrior said:


> False
> 
> Ortiz fought
> 
> Berto - W
> Peterson - D
> Maidana - L
> Antonio Diaz -W
> Vivian Harris -W
> Carlos Maussa - W
> 
> Ortiz was far more accomplished. Your second point makes no sense. We know Algeris limitations, life and death with provodnikov, but even if we.didnt, should mayweather fight a rand off the steet cuz "we dont.know his limitations" :rofl


So in other words - he beat Berto :deal
Ortiz is a joke, a mentally weak fighter who was in it for the payday - he bottled that fight big time, just look at the pre-fight conferences. It looked like a joke then, and it proved an even bigger joke than many thought. 
Give it up already - jeez


----------



## MichiganWarrior

El-Terrible said:


> Robert Guerrero


False

Guerrero has fought

Berto - W
Aydin - W
Katsidis - W
Escobedo - W
Casa -W
Litzau -W
Salido - ND

Far more accomplished than Algeri. Think before you post


----------



## Leftsmash

One to watch said:


> Victor ortiz


Not pouring shit on Pac/Algieri as the style match up interests me but with Ortiz he still has also had a decent performance against Lamont which I think he deserved the win prior to the Berto match. Beaten a decent gatekeeper in Nate campbell who to be fair was coming of a NC against Bradley.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Mexi-Box said:


> Too bad Algieri didn't beat Berto. Then he could've taken the fight without getting any shit from the Flomos.


Ortiz and Guerrero fought and beat champions outside of Berto. After.provodnikov algeri has no one. Literally no one.

Looks like your cowboy hat and boot cut levis are cutting off the circulation to your brain


----------



## Flea Man

MichiganWarrior said:


> False
> 
> Ortiz fought
> 
> Berto - W
> Peterson - D
> Maidana - L
> Antonio Diaz -W
> Vivian Harris -W
> Carlos Maussa - W
> 
> Ortiz was far more accomplished. Your second point makes no sense. We know Algeris limitations, life and death with provodnikov, but even if we.didnt, should mayweather fight a rand off the steet cuz "we dont.know his limitations" :rofl


You just listed shot/average fringe contenders, aside from what I already mentioned and accounted for in my original post.


----------



## Flea Man

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ortiz and Guerrero fought and beat champions outside of Berto. After.provodnikov algeri has no one. Literally no one.
> 
> Looks like your cowboy hat and boot cut levis are cutting off the circulation to your brain


They beat no champions.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Flea Man said:


> They beat no champions.


Every fighter listed was a champion at some point.

Compare that to new york cab driver number #23 on algerias resume then.maybe u can begin to answer the question posed in this thread


----------



## El-Terrible

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ortiz and Guerrero fought and beat champions outside of Berto. After.provodnikov algeri has no one. Literally no one.
> 
> Looks like your cowboy hat and boot cut levis are cutting off the circulation to your brain


Guerrero beat Aydin and Berto, his only 2 fights above 135. Or are you going to reel off his "impressive" opponents at 130 and 135? And I have discussed Ortiz already - if Ortiz had been clocked by Provo he would have stayed down, and fight would have ended there and then. As I said, a complete mental joke who isn't that accomplished even when you put aside the mental aspect.

Just stop it! Algieri is not elite. But he had a good win over Taylor, and his fight over Provo earned him the shot when you consider Provo is world champion at 140lb, who Bradley went life and death with, who annihilated Alvarado and Pacquiao is taking him on at a weight they are both comfortable with. He earned it! Get over it already!


----------



## MichiganWarrior

El-Terrible said:


> Guerrero beat Aydin and Berto, his only 2 fights above 135. Or are you going to reel off his "impressive" opponents at 130 and 135? And I have discussed Ortiz already - if Ortiz had been clocked by Provo he would have stayed down, and fight would have ended there and then. As I said, a complete mental joke who isn't that accomplished even when you put aside the mental aspect.
> 
> Just stop it! Algieri is not elite. But he had a good win over Taylor, and his fight over Provo earned him the shot when you consider Provo is world champion at 140lb, who Bradley went life and death with, who annihilated Alvarado and he Pacquiao is taking him on at a weight he is comfortable with. He earned it! Get over it already!


Youre a moron. Thanks for participating though


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Going to bed. Hope you all can find enough brain cells among you to answer the question


Doubtful though it may be


----------



## JamieC

MichiganWarrior said:


> False
> 
> Ortiz fought
> 
> Berto - W
> Peterson - D
> Maidana - L
> Antonio Diaz -W
> Vivian Harris -W
> Carlos Maussa - W
> 
> Ortiz was far more accomplished. Your second point makes no sense. We know Algeris limitations, life and death with provodnikov, but even if we.didnt, should mayweather fight a rand off the steet cuz "we dont.know his limitations" :rofl


:lol: what a murderer's row


----------



## El-Terrible

JamieC said:


> :lol: what a murderer's row


LOL you would think he would avoid that list to back up his case - but no, he actually thinks it helps his argument...the guy won 1 of his last 3 fights (Berto) and got the fight. Funny that FLoyd didn't refuse to fight him due to his "Maidana problems"


----------



## El-Terrible

MichiganWarrior said:


> Youre a moron. Thanks for participating though


Good one! Sweet Floyd dreams fanboy


----------



## JamieC

El-Terrible said:


> LOL you would think he would avoid that list to back up his case - but no, he actually thinks it helps his argument...the guy won 1 of his last 3 fights (Berto) and got the fight. Funny that FLoyd didn't refuse to fight him due to his "Maidana problems"


The guys a self hating racist and the WOAT poster anyway. But ye Algieri is as good an opponent as Ortiz at least. It ain't a great fight PPV wise, could be a good test for Manny but Algieri should have got one more decent win first imo.


----------



## El-Terrible

JamieC said:


> The guys a self hating racist and the WOAT poster anyway. But ye Algieri is as good an opponent as Ortiz at least. It ain't a great fight PPV wise, could be a good test for Manny but Algieri should have got one more decent win first imo.


Some sense - Algieri is not the most thrilling match up, of course not. I agree with you, a solid defense of his title would have left less room for argument. It's an interesting style match up, he moves, he's got decent hand speed so could be interesting, without being a must-see


----------



## Mr. Brain

Michael said:


> Why does everything have to be a game of oneupmanship between Pac and Floyd?
> 
> God I fucking depose flomos and Pactards in equal measure.


It shouldn't be, it should be a game of Manny fighing Floyd's retreads after floyd softens them up a little.


----------



## One to watch

Whatever.

The fact remains mayweather fans are getting a little dig in here,but pacman resume is far stronger than Floyd's.he has run the gauntlet and had wars at several weights.

And I'm an impartial observer not a fanboy.


----------



## JamieC

El-Terrible said:


> Some sense - Algieri is not the most thrilling match up, of course not. I agree with you, a solid defense of his title would have left less room for argument. It's an interesting style match up, he moves, he's got decent hand speed so could be interesting, without being a must-see


Exactly, as a fight it ain't bad at all. As a PPV fight for one of the biggest names in the game it ain't amazing. It is what it is :conf Pac just running down the clock now I guess, he's tied into a stable with no real opponents and the Floyd fight is old news


----------



## Chatty

Id say the Provo win is better than any win on Ortiz or Guerreros record plus he has won an ABC belt unlike Guerrero ever has.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjl12

PetetheKing said:


> How much more viable was Guerrero in this division?


I was in the minority of people that liked the Ghost fight. Sure it was a weak opponent, but there wasn't much else to choose from since the Pac fight isn't plausible. Plus Floyd Canelo afterwards so I was okay with it.

Ghost was champ at 130? and 135 then jumped 2 weight classes and beat an undefeated WW (Aydin, who has since moved to JWW I think and fallen out of all relativity) and he dominated Berto. I remember most people predicted Berto to blast Ghost out because of Berto's size advantage.

I'm not saying Ghost was a good opponent, but he did perform well when he had to versus decent competition. I'd give Ghost a slight edge over Algieri in terms of difficulty, but both guys are weak(er) opponents on their resumes


----------



## Felix

PetetheKing said:


> How much more viable was Guerrero in this division?





DobyZhee said:


> i rate Algieri way above Ortiz





Mexi-Box said:


> Too bad Algieri didn't beat Berto. Then he could've taken the fight without getting any shit from the Flomos.





One to watch said:


> Victor ortiz





Flea Man said:


> Ortiz, who pretty much had Berto, who was no better than Provodnikov, and a few shot fighters/average fringe contenders, as well as already having had his weaknesses shown up.





OG Wenger said:


> Ortiz, Guerrero





El-Terrible said:


> Robert Guerrero





Chatty said:


> Id say the Provo win is better than any win on Ortiz or Guerreros record plus he has won an ABC belt unlike Guerrero ever has.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


General consensus is Ortiz and Guerrero then, right? :rofl


----------



## Stone Rose

I see Floyd's boyfriends are out in force again.


----------



## Danny

Bruseles, Sharmba Mitchell, Ortiz, Guerrero (at WW anyway).


----------



## Flea Man

bjl12 said:


> I was in the minority of people that liked the Ghost fight. Sure it was a weak opponent, but there wasn't much else to choose from since the Pac fight isn't plausible. Plus Floyd Canelo afterwards so I was okay with it.
> 
> Ghost was champ at 130? and 135 then jumped 2 weight classes and beat an undefeated WW (Aydin, who has since moved to JWW I think and fallen out of all relativity) and he dominated Berto. I remember most people predicted Berto to blast Ghost out because of Berto's size advantage.
> 
> I'm not saying Ghost was a good opponent, but he did perform well when he had to versus decent competition. I'd give Ghost a slight edge over Algieri in terms of difficulty, but both guys are weak(er) opponents on their resumes


Guerrero was champ at no weight classes.

Unless of course you have really low standards.


----------



## Flea Man

Danny said:


> Bruseles, Sharmba Mitchell, Ortiz, Guerrero (at WW anyway).


Sharmba Mitchell was decent, and had mixed in good company throughout his career.


----------



## Danny

Flea Man said:


> Sharmba Mitchell was decent, and had mixed in good company throughout his career.


Yeah that's fair enough, whilst I don't think the level of his wins was anything great much like Algieri I'd actually forget he was an established champion with a few defenes which probably makes him more accomplished automatically.


----------



## SouthPaw

Flea Man said:


> Ortiz, who pretty much had Berto, who was no better than Provodnikov, and a few shot fighters/average fringe contenders, as well as already having had his weaknesses shown up.


Don't forget he was robbed against Lamont Peterson and put Maidana down 3 times. He was a proven C+ fighter. Not anywhere near special, but young, huge, and exciting...and still more proven than Algieri.


----------



## SouthPaw

bjl12 said:


> I was in the minority of people that liked the Ghost fight. Sure it was a weak opponent, but there wasn't much else to choose from since the Pac fight isn't plausible. Plus Floyd Canelo afterwards so I was okay with it.
> 
> Ghost was champ at 130? and 135 then jumped 2 weight classes and beat an undefeated WW (Aydin, who has since moved to JWW I think and fallen out of all relativity) and he dominated Berto. I remember most people predicted Berto to blast Ghost out because of Berto's size advantage.
> 
> I'm not saying Ghost was a good opponent, but he did perform well when he had to versus decent competition. I'd give Ghost a slight edge over Algieri in terms of difficulty, but both guys are weak(er) opponents on their resumes


Tons of people(and me) were picking Berto to starch him.


----------



## Chatty

SouthPaw said:


> Don't forget he was robbed against Lamont Peterson and put Maidana down 3 times. He was a proven C+ fighter. Not anywhere near special, but young, huge, and exciting...and still more proven than Algieri.


He wasn't robbed against Peterson, he went to shit after he realised he couldn't keep Peterson down and let him take control of the latter half of the fight and went to a draw. His mental issues let him down once more.


----------



## Flea Man

Chatty said:


> He wasn't robbed against Peterson, he went to shit after he realised he couldn't keep Peterson down and let him take control of the latter half of the fight and went to a draw. His mental issues let him down once more.


Exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## SouthPaw

Chatty said:


> He wasn't robbed against Peterson, he went to shit after he realised he couldn't keep Peterson down and let him take control of the latter half of the fight and went to a draw. His mental issues let him down once more.


He put Peterson down twice in a 10 round fight. He clearly won, and I root for almost all black fighters.


----------



## Chatty

SouthPaw said:


> He put Peterson down twice in a 10 round fight. He clearly won, and I root for almost all black fighters.


No he put Peterson down twice and then lost most of the rest of the fight.


----------



## SouthPaw

Yeah, I'm not going to bother. Ortiz is more proven than Algieri.


----------



## Chatty

Saves showing yourself up.


----------



## Bungle

To be fair Ortiz had a buzz around him after he beat Burto, it felt like a coming of age fight where he finally put all of the early promise and potential together. Not only that but he looked a beast physically in the process thanks to the extra weight.

I don't think he lost any credibility in the way he lost either however his career has no doubt been all downhill since.


----------



## bjl12

Flea Man said:


> Guerrero was champ at no weight classes.
> 
> Unless of course you have really low standards.


I'm not saying Ghost was a good fight, but he did jump two weight classes and beat an undefeated guy who was supposed to have some pop and then he beat Berto who had only a couple of losses...and he did it in impressive fashion. That doesn't mean he earns a fight against an ATG and PFP #1 guy, but there was slim pickings available at that time (if I remember correctly).

Ghost was a better opponent than Chris Algieri is. That does not translate into a Floyd/Manny thing. I'm just saying that, on paper, Ghost is the more difficult guy to fight. Sure Algieri might "match up well" with Manny (which I don't think he does), but match-ups are subjective. Ghost's accomplishments exceed Algieri's feather fists against very low competition...meaning Algieri has virtually no shot to hurt Manny if you're being honest


----------



## Flea Man

bjl12 said:


> I'm not saying Ghost was a good fight, but he did jump two weight classes and beat an undefeated guy who was supposed to have some pop and then he beat Berto who had only a couple of losses...and he did it in impressive fashion. That doesn't mean he earns a fight against an ATG and PFP #1 guy, but there was slim pickings available at that time (if I remember correctly).
> 
> Ghost was a better opponent than Chris Algieri is. That does not translate into a Floyd/Manny thing. I'm just saying that, on paper, Ghost is the more difficult guy to fight. Sure Algieri might "match up well" with Manny (which I don't think he does), but match-ups are subjective. Ghost's accomplishments exceed Algieri's feather fists against very low competition...meaning Algieri has virtually no shot to hurt Manny if you're being honest


I don't disagree with any of this...just those that keep saying he was a 12-weight World champ.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Chatty said:


> Saves showing yourself up.


So who's more accomplished Algeri or Ortiz. I find you and incredibly loathsome individual but even you must see Ortiz was more experienced and accomplished resume wise than Algeri


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Felix said:


> General consensus is Ortiz and Guerrero then, right? :rofl


Shows the lack of intelligence and analyzing skills i was referring too when it comes.to the ilk that populates this forum


----------



## Chatty

MichiganWarrior said:


> So who's more accomplished Algeri or Ortiz. I find you and incredibly loathsome individual but even you must see Ortiz was more experienced and accomplished resume wise than Algeri


Not a lot in it, Ortiz had fought and failed against more boxers at world level and thats about the difference. The main difference is Ortiz had more name value because he was pushed more but when it came down to it Prov is a better fighter than Berto and then a well past prime Campbell is better than Taylor. Ortiz failed with Maidana and Peterson and every fight since. Both Ortiz and Berto proved to be massive hype jobs by losing to gatekeepers.

I'm glad you find me loathsome because if you liked me then that would mean I would have to be an absolute retard so cheers.


----------



## Bogotazo

Felix said:


> General consensus is Ortiz and Guerrero then, right? :rofl


My first thought before I even opened the thread.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Chatty said:


> Not a lot in it, Ortiz had fought and failed against more boxers at world level and thats about the difference. The main difference is Ortiz had more name value because he was pushed more but when it came down to it Prov is a better fighter than Berto and then a well past prime Campbell is better than Taylor. Ortiz failed with Maidana and Peterson and every fight since. Both Ortiz and Berto proved to be massive hype jobs by losing to gatekeepers.
> 
> I'm glad you find me loathsome because if you liked me then that would mean I would have to be an absolute retard so cheers.


Answer tge question "not much in it" isnt an answer. He didmt fail vs peterson, probably should have wom but peterson is a helluva fighter. Saying Berto is less than Providnikov is meaningless thing to say considering provodnikovs lone win was alvarado

Oh and when Ortiz beat Berto he was seen as a threar to Mayweather. Unlike Algeri who nobodt knew existed before scraping past provodnikov and nobody is going to watch anyway


----------



## Reppin501

Ghost would fuck Algeri up...not sure what he's ever done to be disrespected this way by guys who "know boxing".


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Reppin501 said:


> Ghost would fuck Algeri up...not sure what he's ever done to be disrespected this way by guys who "know boxing".


Lost to Mayweather. 
Remember how awful Canelo was and how Angulo was a 50/50 fight


----------



## Chatty

MichiganWarrior said:


> Answer tge question "not much in it" isnt an answer. He didmt fail vs peterson, probably should have wom but peterson is a helluva fighter. Saying Berto is less than Providnikov is meaningless thing to say considering provodnikovs lone win was alvarado
> 
> Oh and when Ortiz beat Berto he was seen as a threar to Mayweather. Unlike Algeri who nobodt knew existed before scraping past provodnikov and nobody is going to watch anyway


Theres more to boxing than looking on a piece of paper. Provodnikov also beat Herrera on the majority of cards and a fair few had him beating Bradley as well, both fighters better than Peterson and Campbell and theirs a reason why Ortiz had more chances and that was because he had been pushed as the new Golden Boy, Algieri was pushed as kickboxer turned boxer with a small time promoter and no name value attached.

One things for certain, when faced with adversity Algieri paseed his test as a massive underdog, Ortiz failed all his as a massive favourite. They are about even in terms of achievement, both have won an ABC title against a guy favoured over them, difference is Ortiz has had more chances to prove himself at top level.



Reppin501 said:


> Ghost would fuck Algeri up...not sure what he's ever done to be disrespected this way by guys who "know boxing".


Guerrero is a solid contender fighter but some make out like he is a multi-weight champion whch isn't true and forget that Salido won near every round against him and Yordan made him quit on his stool. His best wins are probably Casamayor who hadn't won a big fight for seven years or Katsidis who wasn't that good to begin with and was also pretty much shot.

I wouldn't mind Guerrero v Algieri though, that would be a good fight, I think their styles would mesh up really well for a good scrap. They are about the same level.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Chatty said:


> Theres more to boxing than looking on a piece of paper. Provodnikov also beat Herrera on the majority of cards and a fair few had him beating Bradley as well, both fighters better than Peterson and Campbell and theirs a reason why Ortiz had more chances and that was because he had been pushed as the new Golden Boy, Algieri was pushed as kickboxer turned boxer with a small time promoter and no name value attached.


Again stop avoiding the question.

And no hererra is not better than Peterson, nor did Provodnikov beat Bradley

Algeri has one solid victory, one. The rest are bums in New York. The epitomy of a local fighter. Stop reaching, youre making yourself look like an invalid



> One things for certain, when faced with adversity Algieri paseed his test as a massive underdog, Ortiz failed all his as a massive favourite.


Ortiz got off the canvas to dominate Berto

Sorry heres your selective logic again.


----------



## Chatty

MichiganWarrior said:


> Answer tge question "not much in it" isnt an answer. He didmt fail vs peterson, probably should have wom but peterson is a helluva fighter. Saying Berto is less than Providnikov is meaningless thing to say considering provodnikovs lone win was alvarado
> 
> Oh and when Ortiz beat Berto he was seen as a threar to Mayweather. Unlike Algeri who nobodt knew existed before scraping past provodnikov and nobody is going to watch anyway





Reppin501 said:


> Ghost would fuck Algeri up...not sure what he's ever done to be disrespected this way by guys who "know boxing".





MichiganWarrior said:


> Again stop avoiding the question.
> 
> And no hererra is not better than Peterson, nor did Provodnikov beat Bradley
> 
> Algeri has one solid victory, one. The rest are bums in New York. The epitomy of a local fighter. Stop reaching, youre making yourself look like an invalid
> 
> Ortiz got off the canvas to dominate Berto
> 
> Sorry heres your selective logic again.


Ortiz only has one solid win, ONE.

They are pretty much the exact same level, only Victor has been beaten up more. Yeah Ortiz did survive adversity once but made up for it by bowing out 4 times. He wasn't really that hurt by Berto either but he still gets credit for that fight. Algieri had one eye and had been put down twice and still turned the fight around.

Herrera beat the number one int he division, Peterson got banjoed b the number 2.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Chatty said:


> Ortiz only has one solid win, ONE.
> 
> They are pretty much the exact same level, only Victor has been beaten up more. Yeah Ortiz did survive adversity once but made up for it by bowing out 4 times. He wasn't really that hurt by Berto either but he still gets credit for that fight. Algieri had one eye and had been put down twice and still turned the fight around.
> 
> Herrera beat the number one int he division, Peterson got banjoed b the number 2.


Selective logoc again

Ortiz "failed" against Peterson most feeling he shouldve got the nod

Yet, herrera beat Garcia, and provo beat Bradley. Unbelievable

Herrera is not as decorated as peterson. You seem to.have this issue with one win does not a fighter.make.

Body of work. You pactards struggle.with this concelt

Ala Ortiz and Guerreros body of work ie careers are more accomplished than algeri


----------



## Chatty

MichiganWarrior said:


> Selective logoc again
> 
> Ortiz "failed" against Peterson most feeling he shouldve got the nod
> 
> Yet, herrera beat Garcia, and provo beat Bradley. Unbelievable
> 
> Herrera is not as decorated as peterson. You seem to.have this issue with one win does not a fighter.make.
> 
> Body of work. You pactards struggle.with this concelt
> 
> Ala Ortiz and Guerreros body of work ie careers are more accomplished than algeri


Not at all, I said some felt Provo beat Bradley, not that I did, I had Bradley winning but Provo did beat Herrera on most cards I saw whilst Ortiz/Peterson was 50/50 with a draw probably the right decision. I dont really care about decorated, it means shit all in a sport as corrupt as boxing.

When it comes down to it Algieri and Ortiz have the same amount of big wins, neither is proven world level class, both are exactly the same level of opponent.

I'm also not a Pactard racist boy, I just call boxing as I see and don't buttlick fighters because of the colour of their skin like you do. Body of Work means fuck all if you fail to win your fights and get stopped in explosive style consistently. Hows that a good body of work?


----------



## quincy k

Chatty said:


> Not at all, I said some felt Provo beat Bradley, not that I did, I had Bradley winning but Provo did beat Herrera on most cards I saw whilst Ortiz/Peterson was 50/50 with a draw probably the right decision. I dont really care about decorated, it means shit all in a sport as corrupt as boxing.
> 
> When it comes down to it Algieri and Ortiz have the same amount of big wins, neither is proven world level class, both are exactly the same level of opponent.
> 
> I'm also not a Pactard racist boy, I just call boxing as I see and don't buttlick fighters because of the colour of their skin like you do. Body of Work means fuck all if you fail to win your fights and get stopped in explosive style consistently. Hows that a good body of work?


one thing you forget to mention is that ortiz has failed at the world class level whereas with algeiri that still remains to be seen.

before the nonito/walters fight you had clowns here calling nicholas average because other than beating a faded darchinyan he hadnt proven himslef at the world class level

there isnt a single person that is going to call walters average


----------



## Chatty

quincy k said:


> one thing you forget to mention is that ortiz has failed at the world class level whereas with algeiri that still remains to be seen.
> 
> before the nonito/walters fight you had clowns here calling nicholas average because other than beating a faded darchinyan he hadnt proven himslef at the world class level
> 
> there isnt a single person that is going to call walters average


Thats because many look on Boxrec and dont watch the fights. I'm not saying Algieri is better than Ortiz, I'm saying at this point they are effectively the exact same level in relation to their big fight.


----------



## quincy k

Chatty said:


> Thats because many look on Boxrec and dont watch the fights. I'm not saying Algieri is better than Ortiz, I'm saying at this point they are effectively the exact same level in relation to their big fight.


someone calling walters average...that was a good example of someone not taking the time to watch tape

before the nonito fight i mentioned here that nicholas reminded me of a fw version of tito trinidad and thats pretty much what he is

if you listen to some of the guys that post here that come across as if they know everything, you can lose a lot of money gambling on boxing


----------



## Chatty

quincy k said:


> someone calling walters average...that was a good example of someone not taking the time to watch tape
> 
> before the nonito fight i mentioned here that nicholas reminded me of a fw version of tito trinidad and thats pretty much what he is
> 
> if you listen to some of the guys that post here that come across as if they know everything, you can lose a lot of money gambling on boxing


Yep, I hadn't really watched Walters till then so I didn't predict it, had heard he was good and worth a punt though.

It's not the first or last time this will happen. I love Boxrec but its a haven for reatards reading records and making a judgement on that.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Chatty said:


> Not at all, I said some felt Provo beat Bradley, not that I did, I had Bradley winning but Provo did beat Herrera on most cards I saw whilst Ortiz/Peterson was 50/50 with a draw probably the right decision. I dont really care about decorated, it means shit all in a sport as corrupt as boxing.


False.

Espn had Ortiz 97-91. So did lederman and most had Ortiz winning

Seriously before u post ask yourself if what you are saying is totally your imagination an bias


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> someone calling walters average...that was a good example of someone not taking the time to watch tape
> 
> before the nonito fight i mentioned here that nicholas reminded me of a fw version of tito trinidad and thats pretty much what he is
> 
> if you listen to some of the guys that post here that come across as if they know everything, you can lose a lot of money gambling on boxing


I picked walters to win. Easy decision really


----------



## Chatty

MichiganWarrior said:


> False.
> 
> Espn had Ortiz 97-91. So did lederman and most had Ortiz winning
> 
> Seriously before u post ask yourself if what you are saying is totally your imagination an bias


ESPN or Lederman have never scored a fight wrong before. Hell I'm sure I've seen you slate Lederman a lot and yet your now agreeing with him because it meets your agenda. Give over.


----------



## bballchump11

I don't know if Algieri is or will ever be better than Ortiz or Guerrero, but he sure as fuck isn't more proven or accomplished as them.


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> someone calling walters average...that was a good example of someone not taking the time to watch tape
> 
> before the nonito fight i mentioned here that nicholas reminded me of a fw version of tito trinidad and thats pretty much what he is
> 
> if you listen to some of the guys that post here that come across as if they know everything, you can lose a lot of money gambling on boxing


Pssst! pssst! Hey, boy! You! Can you tell me why Floyd Mayweather is ranked p4p no. 1?


----------



## poorface

If one is giving credit to Provodnikov for beating Herrera, then one must also be prepared to credit Corley with beating Provodnikov. The Ortiz Floyd fought definitely never had a loss or draw as bad as that fight was for the "Siberian Rocky."


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> I don't know if Algieri is or will ever be better than Ortiz or Guerrero, but he sure as fuck isn't more proven or accomplished as them.


i dont know if algieri is or will ever be better than ortiz but he sure as fuck isnt likely to get ktfo before the fifth round like victor did

floyd having a grand total of two kos at 147 and up in his last 12 fights not including ortiz


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> i dont know if algieri is or will ever be better than ortiz but he sure as fuck isnt likely to get ktfo before the fifth round like victor did
> 
> floyd having a grand total of two kos at 147 and up in his last 12 fights not including ortiz


How do you know?


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> How do you know?


ill take the over 2:59 of round four(the amount of time ortiz lasted against floyd).

you take the under 2:59 of round four.

we can talk about this until were blue in the face or we can do something about it.

how much wuold you like to wager?


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> ill take the over 2:59 of round four(the amount of time ortiz lasted against floyd).
> 
> you take the under 2:59 of round four.
> 
> we can talk about this until were blue in the face or we can do something about it.
> 
> how much wuold you like to wager?


No point in betting because the fight won't happen. But I'm making a point that Algieri isn't proven at all. We don't know enough about him.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> No point in betting because the fight won't happen. But I'm making a point that Algieri isn't proven at all. We don't know enough about him.


what are you talking about?

algieri is fighting paq this saturday night.

correct me if im wrong but it appears that you are insinuating that ortiz was a better opponent for floyd than algieri is for paq so i am proposing a bet that chris will do better than victor.

by what you have implied, if algieri is so unworthy for paq unlike ortiz for mayweather then paq should get algeiri out of there even quicker than floyd


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> what are you talking about?
> 
> algieri is fighting paq this saturday night.
> 
> correct me if im wrong but it appears that you are insinuating that ortiz was a better opponent for floyd than algieri is for paq so i am proposing a bet that chris will do better than victor.
> 
> by what you have implied, if algieri is so unworthy for paq unlike ortiz for mayweather then paq should get algeiri out of there even quicker than floyd


Oh I got what you're saying, but that doesn't mean anything. Ricky Hatton was more deserving than both Algieri and Ortiz and he got stopped in 2 rounds


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> Oh I got what you're saying, but that doesn't mean anything. Ricky Hatton was more deserving than both Algieri and Ortiz and he got stopped in 2 rounds


 were not taking about ricky hatton

were talking about chris algieri and victor ortiz, one being what might be construed as a worthy opponent(ortiz) and one not so much from what you are saying

imo, the chances of algieri doing worse than ortiz is pretty slim

even though paq had developed the right hand after morales i believe that you are going to see a lot of eric in chris fight plan saturday night.

hes going to hold the center of the ring with his jab. if he cant dictate the fight with his jab and is getting countered by paqs angles and footwork then he will lose, possibly quite badly

he is not going to run and he is not going to fight off the ropes.

people are nuts to be laying -850 on paq even in china


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> were not taking about ricky hatton
> 
> were talking about chris algieri and victor ortiz, one being what might be construed as a worthy opponent(ortiz) and one not so much from what you are saying
> 
> imo, the chances of algieri doing worse than ortiz is pretty slim
> 
> even though paq had developed the right hand after morales i believe that you are going to see a lot of eric in chris fight plan saturday night.
> 
> hes going to hold the center of the ring with his jab. if he cant dictate the fight with his jab and is getting countered by paqs angles and footwork then he will lose, possibly quite badly
> 
> he is not going to run and he is not going to fight off the ropes.
> 
> people are nuts to be laying -850 on paq even in china


I'm using it as an example. Hatton was more deserving than Ortiz and he got stopped in 2. Cotto was more deserving than Rios, but he got stopped while Rios went the distance


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> I'm using it as an example. Hatton was more deserving than Ortiz and he got stopped in 2. Cotto was more deserving than Rios, but he got stopped while Rios went the distance


but my contention is to your reference toward ortiz and rg being more worthy of a fight with floyd than chris algieri is with paq. this has nothing to do, at least in my position, with hatton or cotto.

i agree that rg had shown more than algieri but chris' one win over ruslan, under the cirumstances that he may or may not have been thumbed in the first round that caused immeidate swelling to his eye that in all likelihood affected his perfomance, is as good or better than any win that ortiz has on his record.


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> but my contention is to your reference toward ortiz and rg being more worthy of a fight with floyd than chris algieri is with paq. this has nothing to do, at least in my position, with hatton or cotto.
> 
> i agree that rg had shown more than algieri but chris' one win over ruslan, under the cirumstances that he may or may not have been thumbed in the first round that caused immeidate swelling to his eye that in all likelihood affected his perfomance, is as good or better than any win that ortiz has on his record.


Ortiz and Guerrero being more worthy of a fight with Mayweather has nothing to do with how long Algieri will last vs Pacquiao is my point


----------



## bballchump11

Behind the scene negotiations are going on between the 2 camps with CBS getting involved to broker a joint venture of the fight similar to Tyson/Lewis






http://www.boxingscene.com/arum-eyes-mayweather-pacquiao-cowboys-stadium--84375


----------



## Flea Man

quincy k said:


> someone calling walters average...that was a good example of someone not taking the time to watch tape
> 
> before the nonito fight i mentioned here that nicholas reminded me of a fw version of tito trinidad and thats pretty much what he is
> 
> if you listen to some of the guys that post here that come across as if they know everything, you can lose a lot of money gambling on boxing


I could never be accused of not watching tape.

Forgive me for not getting excited about knocking out a past prime, shopworn, naturally smaller fighter.

I conceded afterwards that Walters looked much better against Nonito.


----------



## quincy k

Flea Man said:


> I could never be accused of not watching tape.
> 
> Forgive me for not getting excited about knocking out a past prime, shopworn, naturally smaller fighter.
> 
> I conceded afterwards that Walters looked much better against Nonito.


you also said after the fight, either through ego or what have you, that walters had a "functional jab" as if in a condescending manner.


*Donaire*
*40 / 169*
*4 / 59*
*36 / 110*
*24%*
*7%*
*33%*
 *Walters*
*85 / 284*
*44 / 162*
*41 / 122*
*30%*
*27%*
*34%*
 
those are not the numbers of a functional jab against a world class opponent taking into consideration that walters jab caused much of the damage to nonitos face as well as negating whatever offense that donaire tried to impose. bad azz walters on pace to throw 40 percent more jabs than rigo at a higher connect percentage(32 percent connect percentage in the last four rounds)


*Donaire*
*82 / 352*
*18 / 138*
*64 / 214*
*23%*
*13%*
*30%*
 *Rigondeaux*
*129 / 396*
*56 / 220*
*73 / 176*
*33%*
*25%*
*41%*
 


----------



## Flea Man

quincy k said:


> you also said after the fight, either through ego or what have you, that walters had a "functional jab" as if in a condescending manner.
> 
> 
> ​*Total Punches*​*Jabs*​*Power Punches*​*Donaire*​*40 / 169*​*4 / 59*​*36 / 110*​*24%*​*7%*​*33%*​ *Walters*​*85 / 284*​*44 / 162*​*41 / 122*​*30%*​*27%*​*34%*​ 
> 
> those are not the numbers of a functional jab against a world class opponent taking into consideration that walters jab caused much of the damage to nonitos face as well as negating whatever offense that donaire tried to impose. bad azz walters on pace to throw 40 percent more jabs than rigo at a higher connect percentage(32 percent connect percentage in the last four rounds)
> 
> 
> 
> *Total Punches*​*Jabs*​*Power Punches*​*Donaire*​*82 / 352*​*18 / 138*​*64 / 214*​*23%*​*13%*​*30%*​ *Rigondeaux*​*129 / 396*​*56 / 220*​*73 / 176*​*33%*​*25%*​*41%* ​ 


You neither know what the fuck you are talking about, or what I meant.

'Functional jab' is not an insult or derogatory term you fucking moron! It means that it sets up his game without being a standout feature of it. It was a general observation. Keep your stats to yourself.

I actually cannot even believe the post I am quoting. It is one of the very worst I have ever come across, and I sincerely hope you suffer a brain haemorrhage soon and stop using oxygen that can be used for better purposes.

Arse wipe.


----------



## quincy k

Flea Man said:


> You neither know what the fuck you are talking about, or what I meant.
> 
> 'Functional jab' is not an insult or derogatory term you fucking moron! It means that it sets up his game without being a standout feature of it. It was a general observation. Keep your stats to yourself.
> 
> I actually cannot even believe the post I am quoting. It is one of the very worst I have ever come across, and I sincerely hope you suffer a brain haemorrhage soon and stop using oxygen can be used for better purposes.
> 
> Arse wipe.


foul language?

http://www.yourdictionary.com/functional

_*The definition of functional is something that is useful for its intended purpose.
A saw that works to cut things is an example of a functional saw.*_

yeah, the best way to describe walters jab after his destruction of nonito was that it was useful

Donaire said after the fight ï¿½He beat the [expletive out of me. The size he had. I couldnï¿½t move. He knocked the [expletive out of me]. I canï¿½t compete against guys like Walters.ï¿½

wow, just imagine if walters had a "good," "great" or even "solid" jab as opposed to a "functional" jab.

*http://boxrec.com/media/index.php?title=Fight:1918101*

*Walters jabs cut and swelled both of Donaire's eyes

*before the fight nontio said that walters had a good jab. im sure that after the fight the last way that he wold descrive the jab of walters is, lmfao, "functional."*

http://boxingpulse.net/2014/10/04/nicholas-walters-offers-knock-out-nonito-donarie-in-5-or-6-rounds/

*
_*About his present WBA opponent, Nonito Donaire says â€œhe has a good jab, fights well but I will do it better. I am not worried; he is the one who should be worriedâ€.

*_


----------



## Flea Man

quincy k said:


> foul language?
> 
> http://www.yourdictionary.com/functional
> 
> _*The definition of functional is something that is useful for its intended purpose.
> A saw that works to cut things is an example of a functional saw.*_
> 
> yeah, the best way to describe walters jab after his destruction of nonito was that it was useful
> 
> Donaire said after the fight �He beat the [expletive out of me. The size he had. I couldn�t move. He knocked the [expletive out of me]. I can�t compete against guys like Walters.�
> 
> wow, just imagine if walters had a "good," "great" or even "solid" jab as opposed to a "functional" jab.
> 
> *http://boxrec.com/media/index.php?title=Fight:1918101*
> 
> *Walters jabs cut and swelled both of Donaire's eyes
> 
> *before the fight nontio said that walters had a good jab. im sure that after the fight the last way that he wold descrive the jab of walters is, lmfao, "functional."*
> 
> http://boxingpulse.net/2014/10/04/nicholas-walters-offers-knock-out-nonito-donarie-in-5-or-6-rounds/
> 
> *
> _*About his present WBA opponent, Nonito Donaire says "he has a good jab, fights well but I will do it better. I am not worried; he is the one who should be worried".
> 
> http://boxrec.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=185856&start=25
> 
> i think Walters jab and obvious size was the telling difference, but that jab is powerful and accurate. He reminds me of the late Vernon forrest. The jab was a thing of beauty.
> 
> It seemed to rock Donaires head back at will and did a lot of superficial damage. Im sure it keeps his opponents thinking "i cant be taking these all night".
> 
> That Walters kid will do some damage in that division. To think Lee Selby in that weight. Ha ha ha, they're worlds apart.*_


I literally never want to hear another one of your opinions. You're on ignore from now on.


----------



## quincy k

Flea Man said:


> I literally never want to hear another one of your opinions. You're on ignore from now on.


oh, no!

please dont!

im so sorry if my posts had offended you...i really need some more of your fantastic insight such as your "walters is average" with a "functional jab" assessments to help me cap fights

nooooooooo!


----------



## randomwalk

Lol


----------



## Bogotazo

Arum saying stuff :conf

http://kickerdaily.com/arum-reveals-new-negotiations-for-pacquiao-vs-mayweather-superfight/


----------



## Bogotazo

randomwalk said:


> Lol


:rofl Pac trollin.


----------



## voodoo5

randomwalk said:


> Lol


:clap:acman


----------



## r1p00pk

randomwalk said:


> Lol


:rofl


----------



## Mexi-Box

That was a funny ass commercial.


----------



## bballchump11

*Everyone on our side â€" Floyd, CBS and Showtime â€" is advocating for the fight to happen*

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/365739-report-floyd-mayweather-jr-wants-manny-pacquiao-fight



> Although Showtime Sports boss Stephen Espinoza has declined comment through his publicist, Chris DiBlasio, The Times, citing key aides working for Mayweather and Pacquiao, reported that CBS Corporation Chief Executive Leslie Moonves has brought the two sides together.
> 
> According to The Times, officials from Showtime and HBO have discussed a joint venture between the networks similar to that which facilitated the fight between undisputed heavyweight champion Lennox Lewis and Mike Tyson in June 2002. Lewis scored an eighth-round stoppage victory over Tyson in the bout.


Read more at the link above


----------



## Rexrapper 1

Kind of funny how Stephen Espinoza declined to comment. I was watching a Karceno video the other day and he mentioned how Espinoza is basically on a gag order.


----------



## Mal

Let's hope after this weekend they can all finally come to an agreement.


----------



## Chatty

Lest get Algieri out the way before this merry go round starts again.


----------



## JeffJoiner

It takes Mayweather and Arum either growing up or stepping completely away from the bargaining table to make the deal happen. You need guys who negotiate in good faith with an eye towards making a deal; not just looking for ways to screw each other over and/or get every little concession.

Nothing shows me that either Mayweather or Arum has enough maturity to do so. The only hope here is that both take a step back and let the networks take over.


----------



## bballchump11

I wasn't going to bother with this, but there has been confirmation from both sides that negotiations are taking place. They don't want to do it through the media this time.


----------



## Muff

Don't even care anymore.


----------



## Rooster

I'm certain something will definitely come from this.


----------



## Reppin501

I think this could be something too good for either side to pass up, if CBS is involved the possibilities are endless. I'm encouraged by this.


----------



## Mexi-Box

I read on BN24 that Arum is supposedly talking with Mayweather. As @Chatty said, we should probably wait on the Algieri fight to end.

Pacquiao has been looking phenomenal in training camp, though. If anyone remembered, I posted the article where everyone shot me down that Pacquiao was hurting his sparring partners, plus Postol. It wasn't until we started seeing his movement and phsyique in training camp where everyone is talking about how fast and good Pacquiao is looking lately. You heard it from me first. Maybe Pacquiao has gotten his fire back.


----------



## Divi253

Hopefully they finally get this shit done so the constant back and forth can have some sort of resolution. Interesting to hear Pacquiao isn't tied to HBO though.. Wonder how much of a sticking point it'll be if Floyd/Showtime/CBS don't want it on HBO.


----------



## Chatty

Divi253 said:


> Hopefully they finally get this shit done so the constant back and forth can have some sort of resolution. Interesting to hear Pacquiao isn't tied to HBO though.. Wonder how much of a sticking point it'll be if Floyd/Showtime/CBS don't want it on HBO.


Yeah, he does fight by fight with networks, its how he could switch to Showtime to fight (Mosley I think) and then jumped back over when it suited.


----------



## Divi253

Chatty said:


> Yeah, he does fight by fight with networks, its how he could switch to Showtime to fight (Mosley I think) and then jumped back over when it suited.


Yeah I remember he did that, guess I just figured HBO had him sign a contract after that since people keep saying they should do a fight with both networks...


----------



## igor_otsky

randomwalk said:


> Lol


pac needs to let them peds go.


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> I wasn't going to bother with this, but there has been confirmation from both sides that negotiations are taking place. They don't want to do it through the media this time.


Yeah when both sides are talking it's positive.


----------



## Ivan Drago

What would a win at this stage do for either guys legacy?

I guess how Pac looks tomorrow might be important in determining what it would do for Mayweather.


----------



## gander tasco

If this fight ever happens it's because Floyd's thinking about retirement and wants to go off on a big payday, win or lose. He's cashed in on his marketing and 0 record and there's really no one else to fight at this point. Maybe it'll finally happen.


----------



## bballchump11

gander tasco said:


> If this fight ever happens it's because Floyd's thinking about retirement and wants to go off on a big payday, win or lose. He's cashed in on his marketing and 0 record and there's really no one else to fight at this point. Maybe it'll finally happen.


He must have been thinking about retirement in 2010 also


----------



## ElKiller

gander tasco said:


> If this fight ever happens it's because Floyd's thinking about retirement and wants to go off on a big payday, win or lose. He's cashed in on his marketing and 0 record and there's really no one else to fight at this point. Maybe it'll finally happen.


Same goes for Pac. His PPV numbers are falling and he needs a big name. Floyd might be losing 5 de Mayo. Desperation time for both.


----------



## poorface

Divi253 said:


> Yeah I remember he did that, guess I just figured HBO had him sign a contract after that since people keep saying they should do a fight with both networks...


HBO put up some of the money for Pacquiao's Top Rank extension. They'd almost certainly have to be involved with this, and even if there were no contractual ties, they could easily put an embargo on the rest of the Top Rank roster if Arum took Pacquiao to their rival.


----------



## PetetheKing

Floyd beats declined Pac to a fairly boring decision at this stage. Roach and camp grumble about how Floyd ran and that they're not so sure he won the fight anyway. That's exactly how it goes down. I'd still get stoked and hyped if it were to happen obviously but the fights way past its due date.


----------



## El-Terrible

JeffJoiner said:


> It takes Mayweather and Arum either growing up or stepping completely away from the bargaining table to make the deal happen. You need guys who negotiate in good faith with an eye towards making a deal; not just looking for ways to screw each other over and/or get every little concession.
> 
> Nothing shows me that either Mayweather or Arum has enough maturity to do so. The only hope here is that both take a step back and let the networks take over.


As true a word as spoken on this thread. These 2 have used negotiations as nothing more than an excuse to try and discredit the other side rather than genuinely wanting to make the fight. Arum because in the past he saw no upside in risking a defeat for Pacquiao while still in his money-making prime, and Floyd because I'm sorry, he is s**t scared of losing that 0 to Pacquiao of ALL people...


----------



## Doc

What would happen if Paquiaio knocks the f out Mayweather.. Not saying it's likely but like when Marquez laid out Paquiaio it would be one of the greatest moments in Boxing..


----------



## quincy k

Mexi-Box said:


> I read on BN24 that Arum is supposedly talking with Mayweather. As @*Chatty* said, we should probably wait on the Algieri fight to end.
> 
> Pacquiao has been looking phenomenal in training camp, though. If anyone remembered, I posted the article where everyone shot me down that Pacquiao was hurting his sparring partners, plus Postol. It wasn't until we started seeing his movement and phsyique in training camp where everyone is talking about how fast and good Pacquiao is looking lately. You heard it from me first. Maybe Pacquiao has gotten his fire back.


thats probably the worst thing that paq could do right now. if floyd wouldnt fight a prime paq(2009-2011) how is the current faded version of floyd going to deal with him now if paq somehow manages to resurrect his prime?

if prime paq does somehow exist(1000 punches a fight), i give the current version of floyd, who could only manage to throw 330 punches against a b-level maidana, not much of a chance.

he probably takes a cotto-like beating


----------



## bjl12

Doc said:


> What would happen if Paquiaio knocks the f out Mayweather.. Not saying it's likely but like when Marquez laid out Paquiaio it would be one of the greatest moments in Boxing..


I wouldn't mind seeing Floyd KO'd, but I would be devastated if it was Pacquiao doing it. Not because of Floyd losing...but the Pacfucks/Pactards would never go away. I couldn't bare that much Pac fellating :-(


----------



## Chatty

Ivan Drago said:


> What would a win at this stage do for either guys legacy?
> 
> I guess how Pac looks tomorrow might be important in determining what it would do for Mayweather.


It would get written off as a shot fighter either way now, probably with pacquaio having a lot more to gain seen as though he has looked more past his prime and taking Mayweathers 0 would go down as legendary but in 20/30 years time this fight will probably still be held in high esteem.

Well past best but even so its still the no1 v no2 P4p fighters int he world fighting, how many times has that happened before? Duran v Leonard, can't think fo any others, maybes Jones v Toney.


----------



## Mr Magic

Not so sure about Floyd beating the fk out of Manny.

Floyd actually looks like he's regressed more than Manny, and don't tell me about styles and all that, Marcos Maidana shouldn't be busting him up.


----------



## JeffJoiner

El-Terrible said:


> As true a word as spoken on this thread. These 2 have used negotiations as nothing more than an excuse to try and discredit the other side rather than genuinely wanting to make the fight. Arum because in the past he saw no upside in risking a defeat for Pacquiao while still in his money-making prime, and Floyd because I'm sorry, he is s**t scared of losing that 0 to Pacquiao of ALL people...


My personal take is that Mayweather just doesn't want to allow Bob to make another dime off of a Mayweather fight. And, as long as he could make tons of money without Bob getting a cent from him, that's what he was going to do.


----------



## SJS20

*Pacquaio re-acts to Mayweather's willingness to fight him*


----------



## El-Terrible

bjl12 said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Floyd KO'd, but I would be devastated if it was Pacquiao doing it. Not because of Floyd losing...but the Pacfucks/Pactards would never go away. I couldn't bare that much Pac fellating :-(


To be fair though, if Pac did KO him they would be entitled to do that


----------



## El-Terrible

JeffJoiner said:


> My personal take is that Mayweather just doesn't want to allow Bob to make another dime off of a Mayweather fight. And, as long as he could make tons of money without Bob getting a cent from him, that's what he was going to do.


People who believe this are dumb, no offense. So Money Mayweather will forego the chance to earn close to $100m for 1 fight against a guy who is smaller than him and has been recently KO'd and instead continue earning $32m because Bob Arum will take a cut of Manny's $60m purse...Arum who is so rich, 80+ years old who doesn't exactly need the money. Yet that's the reason Floyd doesn't want the fight? Yet when he was making all these drug test demands wasn't Arum Pacquiao's promoter?

Come on, that just doesn't wash...Mayweather is risk vs reward - he sees a loss to Pacquiao as the worse possible scenario he could face and no money in the world has been worth him taking that risk. If Pacquiao blitzes Algieri I think there is no chance this fight happens. If Pacquiao looks poor in a decision win it might

If you have a chance to win $1m but as a result some dude you don't get on with is going to get $50000 are you gonna say "I don't want the $1m, I don't want him to get paid" - it's the most ridiculous theory ever


----------



## MichiganWarrior

El-Terrible said:


> People who believe this are dumb, no offense. So Money Mayweather will forego the chance to earn close to $100m for 1 fight against a guy who is smaller than him and has been recently KO'd and instead continue earning $32m because Bob Arum will take a cut of Manny's $60m purse...Arum who is so rich, 80+ years old who doesn't exactly need the money. Yet that's the reason Floyd doesn't want the fight? Yet when he was making all these drug test demands wasn't Arum Pacquiao's promoter?
> 
> Come on, that just doesn't wash...Mayweather is risk vs reward - he sees a loss to Pacquiao as the worse possible scenario he could face and no money in the world has been worth him taking that risk. If Pacquiao blitzes Algieri I think there is no chance this fight happens. If Pacquiao looks poor in a decision win it might
> 
> If you have a chance to win $1m but as a result some dude you don't get on with is going to get $50000 are you gonna say "I don't want the $1m, I don't want him to get paid" - it's the most ridiculous theory ever


Pacquiao was at the peak of his powers in 2009 and all it took was a random drug test for Mayweather to sign

Now Pac has looked less than stellar the last two years and has been kod and the fight felt farther aeay than ever

Your logic makes no sense


----------



## SouthPaw

Hey..Didn't Floyd confirm the 40M offer? I was looking through his FB and couldn't fight it.
@bballchump11


----------



## bballchump11

SouthPaw said:


> Hey..Didn't Floyd confirm the 40M offer? I was looking through his FB and couldn't fight it.
> 
> @bballchump11


yep, it wasn't on Mayweather's page, but TheMoneyTeam page on facebook



bballchump11 said:


> The Money Team- "These are the facts straight from Showtime Sports Exec @StephenEspinoza"


----------



## steviebruno

Mr Magic said:


> Not so sure about Floyd beating the fk out of Manny.
> 
> *Floyd actually looks like he's regressed more than Manny*, and don't tell me about styles and all that, Marcos Maidana shouldn't be busting him up.


----------



## dyna

I don't really think Pacman is actually smaller than Mayweather.
He weighs about the same at fight night (and Bradley surprisingly also)


----------



## DobyZhee

35 percent of upside..should be 50/50 after Saturday


----------



## Mal

dyna said:


> I don't really think Pacman is actually smaller than Mayweather.
> He weighs about the same at fight night (and Bradley surprisingly also)


I think too many put too much emphasis on in ring weight to determine who is the larger man. I can weigh in at 168, and 175, or heavieo, an no one in a million years would say I am bigger then Andre Ward or a prime Roy Jones jr. I see that as as classic case of being over analytical. I look at MP versus ODLH, and while MP was a pound heavier, he was hardly the bigger man. I don't think it's something you can make a solid rule on, but have to take on a case by case basis. Another example would be Maidana vs. FMjr. Maidana came in heavier, but was he really bigger? The way both looked physically, it was FMjr who looked more in shape and stronger at that weight. Just my observation.


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.badlefthook.com/2014/11/20/7253719/mayweather-wants-pacquiao


----------



## SouthPaw

Mal said:


> I think too many put too much emphasis on in ring weight to determine who is the larger man. I can weigh in at 168, and 175, or heavieo, an no one in a million years would say I am bigger then Andre Ward or a prime Roy Jones jr. I see that as as classic case of being over analytical. I look at MP versus ODLH, and while MP was a pound heavier, he was hardly the bigger man. I don't think it's something you can make a solid rule on, but have to take on a case by case basis. Another example would be Maidana vs. FMjr. Maidana came in heavier, but was he really bigger? The way both looked physically, it was FMjr who looked more in shape and stronger at that weight. Just my observation.


Maidana was way bigger. Floyd just seems bigger because he's so good.


----------



## SouthPaw

Manny is the same size functionally as Floyd. They weigh the exact same.


----------



## Mal

SouthPaw said:


> Maidana was way bigger. Floyd just seems bigger because he's so good.


This makes no sense.


----------



## Dillyyo

Mal said:


> I think too many put too much emphasis on in ring weight to determine who is the larger man. I can weigh in at 168, and 175, or heavieo, an no one in a million years would say I am bigger then Andre Ward or a prime Roy Jones jr. I see that as as classic case of being over analytical. I look at MP versus ODLH, and while MP was a pound heavier, he was hardly the bigger man. I don't think it's something you can make a solid rule on, but have to take on a case by case basis. Another example would be Maidana vs. FMjr. Maidana came in heavier, but was he really bigger? The way both looked physically, it was FMjr who looked more in shape and stronger at that weight. Just my observation.


You're mixing way to much shit in that post. Pac vs Oscar is a horrible comparison because Oscar was cutting weight for 2 fights previous to his match up with Pac. He was a walking corpse who should not have been fighting that night. Manny is only smaller than Floyd in height. When you take his physical circumference measurements i.e. calves, legs, arms, wrist, etc, he is slightly smaller than Floyd in some aspects and slightly larger than Floyd in others. The fact is that even at 130, Manny was putting on 14lbs after weigh in and up till the fight.

Just because Floyds legs and arms are longer than Manny doesn't mean he is the bigger man. Besides, power has shown throughout history to be the great size equalizer.


----------



## Dillyyo

SouthPaw said:


> Manny is the same size functionally as Floyd. They weigh the exact same.


Weight and size (mass) do not have linear correlation. They are not the same thing even though they are usually pretty close to each other.


----------



## Mal

Dillyyo said:


> You're mixing way to much shit in that post. Pac vs Oscar is a horrible comparison because Oscar was cutting weight for 2 fights previous to his match up with Pac. He was a walking corpse who should not have been fighting that night. Manny is only smaller than Floyd in height. When you take his physical circumference measurements i.e. calves, legs, arms, wrist, etc, he is slightly smaller than Floyd in some aspects and slightly larger than Floyd in others. The fact is that even at 130, Manny was putting on 14lbs after weigh in and up till the fight.
> 
> Just because Floyds legs and arms are longer than Manny doesn't mean he is the bigger man. Besides, power has shown throughout history to be the great size equalizer.


There's more to size than just weight. Guess that's the point I was getting at.


----------



## Dillyyo

http://www.badlefthook.com/2011/3/1...manny-pacquiaos-body-has-tricked-analysts-and


----------



## turbotime

Mayweather has freakishly long arms for his height, it creates the illusion that he is bigger. Look at him vs Marquez, almost the same weight and height but Marquez has T Rex arms and Floyd Gorilla ones. It's why his philly shell defense is so effective


----------



## Dillyyo

turbotime said:


> Mayweather has freakishly long arms for his height, it creates the illusion that he is bigger. Look at him vs Marquez, almost the same weight and height but Marquez has T Rex arms and Floyd Gorilla ones. It's why his philly shell defense is so effective


Yup, lets his arms cover a large part of his midsection. This was also the case with Winky, though he used his arms differently.


----------



## steviebruno

turbotime said:


> Mayweather has freakishly long arms for his height, it creates the illusion that he is bigger. Look at him vs Marquez, almost the same weight and height but Marquez has T Rex arms and Floyd Gorilla ones. It's why his philly shell defense is so effective


Pac also has enormous calf muscles.


----------



## Dillyyo

steviebruno said:


> Pac also has enormous calf muscles.


A good portion of his weight is carried in his lower extremities, which is pretty common for east Asian athletes. From a social perspective, it must suck to have huge legs and calves, then have to whip out micro-penises for the women. LOL Good thing East Asian women tend to have smaller vaginal canals.


----------



## turbotime

steviebruno said:


> Pac also has enormous calf muscles.


Yeah his legs are massive. Marquez is very 'torso' heavy,



Dillyyo said:


> A good portion of his weight is carried in his lower extremities, which is pretty common for east Asian athletes. From a social perspective, it must suck to have huge legs and calves, then have to whip out micro-penises for the women. LOL Good thing East Asian women tend to have smaller vaginal canals.


:rofl


----------



## quincy k

turbotime said:


> Mayweather has freakishly long arms for his height, it creates the illusion that he is bigger. Look at him vs Marquez, almost the same weight and height but Marquez has T Rex arms and Floyd Gorilla ones. It's why his philly shell defense is so effective


floyd has a minimum of two and probably closer to three inches on jmm

when they list jmm as 5`7" that is the same guy that measures the 5'7" canelo as 5`9"


----------



## Doc

quincy k said:


> floyd has a minimum of two and probably closer to three inches on jmm
> 
> when they list jmm as 5`7" that is the same guy that measures the 5'7" canelo as 5`9"


Canelo is 5"8



No to enojes wey lol


----------



## quincy k

Doc said:


> Canelo is 5"8
> 
> 
> 
> No to enojes wey lol


no, my seamstress tailored for him here in mexico, busted out a tape measure for a special suit to be made, and he came in barefoot just under 67"

i was there and took a photo of him on my cell phone and then he was real nice about it and paid me 50k(around 3200 US dollars) pesos for it in which he got to keep my samsung bully phone. his buddies tried to get a little violent with me at first but canelo just whipped out the luis vuitton bill fold and took care of it like rich people do. he had about 30 crisp 1000 pesos bills and then his cronnies made up the difference. i guess the whole archie incident has really calmed him down some

no mames, wey


----------



## Doc

quincy k said:


> no, my seamstress tailored for him here in mexico, busted out a tape measure for a special suit to be made, and he came in barefoot just under 67"
> 
> i was there and took a photo of him on my cell phone and then he was real nice about it and paid me 50k(around 3200 US dollars) pesos for it in which he got to keep my samsung bully phone. his buddies tried to get a little violent with me at first but canelo just whipped out the luis vuitton bill fold and took care of it like rich people do. he had about 30 crisp 1000 pesos bills and then his cronnies made up the difference. i guess the whole archie incident has really calmed him down some
> 
> no mames, wey


Good creativity but my statement still stands..


----------



## Trash Bags

if mayweather beats manny, his resume would be second to none. pacquiao's a superb scalp.


----------



## Dillyyo

Trash Bags said:


> if mayweather beats manny, his resume would be second to none. pacquiao's a superb scalp.


He will never get due credit.


----------



## PetetheKing

Oscar says fight will never happen. Says Pac KO's Algieri in 2-3 rounds.


----------



## Bogotazo

Trash Bags said:


> if mayweather beats manny, his resume would be second to none. pacquiao's a superb scalp.


:huh Beating Pac would make him the GOAT?


----------



## DobyZhee

PetetheKing said:


> Oscar says fight will never happen. Says Pac KO's Algieri in 2-3 rounds.


just put him in with Broner


----------



## Boxed Ears

Mickey Donovan said:


> Keep all that boring shit in here.


See this? This was already boring by 2012. We're nearing 2015. I want everyone to think about this for a minute.


----------



## Trash Bags

Bogotazo said:


> :huh Beating Pac would make him the GOAT?


no, i meant active fighters.


----------



## quincy k

Boxed Ears said:


> See this? This was already boring by 2012. We're nearing 2015. I want everyone to think about this for a minute.


for a lot of the guys here, if they didnt spend all day thinking about floyd and this fight, then they wouldnt have anything else to think about.


----------



## tommygun711

Trash Bags said:


> if mayweather beats manny, his resume would be second to none. pacquiao's a superb scalp.


it wouldn't be as significant as it would have been in 2009

and it wouldn't automatically make floyd's resume second to none, not all time


----------



## Bogotazo

Trash Bags said:


> no, i meant active fighters.


Oh my bad.


----------



## Trash Bags

Bogotazo said:


> Oh my bad.


what do u think? his resume is already very impressive.


----------



## Bogotazo

Trash Bags said:


> what do u think? his resume is already very impressive.


Hard to say, depends how Pac looks tonight. I have B-Hop ahead on resume.


----------



## Trash Bags

Bogotazo said:


> Hard to say, depends how Pac looks tonight. I have B-Hop ahead on resume.


can u explain your reasoning? some of bernard's best wins have been over smaller dudes. and he's lost 7 times.


----------



## Bogotazo

Trash Bags said:


> can u explain your reasoning? some of bernard's best wins have been over smaller dudes. and he's lost 7 times.


I think Bernard has the better top wins and his resume is just as deep. Were Floyd's opponents never smaller or older?

To me losing doesn't subtract from your accomplishments, it's just a failure to add to them.


----------



## Kurushi

Bogotazo said:


> I think Bernard has the better top wins and his resume is just as deep. Were Floyd's opponents never smaller or older?
> 
> *To me losing doesn't subtract from your accomplishments, it's just a failure to add to them.*


I know this is part of a wider conversation you're having but this bit is exactly how I feel. When looking at any given fighter's resume a loss equals 0 points not minus some amount of points.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Kurushi said:


> I know this is part of a wider conversation you're having but this bit is exactly how I feel. When looking at any given fighter's resume a loss equals 0 points not minus some amount of points.


depends

if you aren't washed up yet + get upset by someone who goes on not to do good things


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

if losing doesn't subtract or add to a resume, why is it common among boxing fan culture to list opponents who beat a fighter up when they're examining said fighter's resume

You gotta challenge foos with AZZk these hard questions when good hearted idealism has massive friction with reality


----------



## Bogotazo

Kurushi said:


> I know this is part of a wider conversation you're having but this bit is exactly how I feel. When looking at any given fighter's resume a loss equals 0 points not minus some amount of points.


Yeah exactly. I can see some exceptions but generally being beaten doesn't somehow erase something you've done. They don't take away your medal one year when you fail to win it the next. Your resume is the sum total of wins and meritorious losing efforts.


----------



## Kurushi

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> if losing doesn't subtract or add to a resume, why is it common among boxing fan culture to list opponents who beat a fighter up when they're examining said fighter's resume
> 
> You gotta challenge foos with AZZk these hard questions when good hearted idealism has massive friction with reality


I tried dropping this into Google Translate but there was no Sexy Sergio to English option.
I can't speak for boxing fan culture but what I'm saying is losses don't devalue wins for me. Lewis' wins are not less meaningful because of the McCall or Rahman losses.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy

Losing doesn't subtract from a resume? Are you shitting me. Sure you can still be an all time great fighter with loses but saying a loss does not subtract is ridiculous.


----------



## Carpe Diem

That guy knows his shit. He analyzed a few things that I knew already, but he also pointed out some great insight about Floyd's understanding of distance and punching range.


----------



## Kurushi

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Losing doesn't subtract from a resume? Are you shitting me. Sure you can still be an all time great fighter with loses but saying a loss does not subtract is ridiculous.


Give me an example so I know we're talking about the same thing, so we're on the same page. Give me an example where a loss has made you think 'this guy lost this fight and because he lost this fight it means one of his other wins means less than I thought it did"


----------



## ChicoTheBoy

Kurushi said:


> Give me an example so I know we're talking about the same thing, so we're on the same page. Give me an example where a loss has made you think 'this guy lost this fight and because he lost this fight it means one of his other wins means less than I thought it did"


It does not mean that another win is not as valuable, but it means he is not held in such high esteem. Lets use for example Donaire. He as on a tear, p4p guy, very impressive resume for his division and he was taking all comers and blasting them out of the ring. Then he gets schooled by Rigo, then he continues to struggle after, and he gets KO'd. You are telling me those loses don't hurt? Of course they do, you start to think that maybe he was not that great to begin with. Maybe he just got hot for a while. Those loses obviously hurt his overall ranking within the sport, you dont just look at what he did before that. Its a body of work.

Thats why Hall of Fame inductions are held after a player or fighter retires in any sport. Because at the end of the day you add it all up, the good, the bad and the ugly and make a decision based on that. You don't just rate someone on their highlights.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Carpe Diem said:


> That guy knows his shit. He analyzed a few things that I knew already, but he also pointed out some great insight about Floyd's understanding of distance and punching range.


how did I miss this


----------



## Tko6

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Thats why Hall of Fame inductions are held after a player or fighter retires in any sport. Because at the end of the day you add it all up, the good, the bad and the ugly and make a decision based on that. You don't just rate someone on their highlights.


Mmmm, not really. RJJ and Holyfield are certainties for the HoF but they wouldn't be if they were judged on their losses, same as many other boxers who carried on too long. Those losses hurt their legacy, but they don't erase their achievements. Tyson could come out of retirement tomorrow and lose to 10 bums, but he's still the youngest unified and undisputed HW champ in the sports history (in the multi-belt era), no amount of losses would ever erase that.


----------



## Bogotazo

That was fucking awesome. Go Manny.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy

Tko6 said:


> Mmmm, not really. RJJ and Holyfield are certainties for the HoF but they wouldn't be if they were judged on their losses, same as many other boxers who carried on too long. Those losses hurt their legacy, but they don't erase their achievements. Tyson could come out of retirement tomorrow and lose to 10 bums, but he's still the youngest unified and undisputed HW champ in the sports history (in the multi-belt era), no amount of losses would ever erase that.


Like you said though "it hurts their legacies" which is my point. Sure, an old past prime fighter will be forgiven and once you have accomplished so much then it gets to a point where it outweighs anything you can do negatively in the future. But it is a + and - game and the losses do hurt your ranking and legacy especially in the middle or prime of your career. To argue other wise is a little unreasonable. Roy Jones is an ATG but getting knocked out against tarver hurts him a little bit right? Maybe not much...but it is a blemish on his career.


----------



## Tko6

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Like you said though "it hurts their legacies" which is my point. Sure, an old past prime fighter will be forgiven and once you have accomplished so much then it gets to a point where it outweighs anything you can do negatively in the future. But it is a + and - game and the losses do hurt your ranking and legacy especially in the middle or prime of your career. To argue other wise is a little unreasonable. Roy Jones is an ATG but getting knocked out against tarver hurts him a little bit right? Maybe not much...but it is a blemish on his career.


You're confusing HoF with legacy. HoF is like an Academy Award, a one off acknowledgment that you did something a bit special. Tyson, for example, would have been a cert for the HoF even if he had retired the day before the Douglas fight. It's his legacy that suffers because he didn't.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy

Tko6 said:


> You're confusing HoF with legacy. HoF is like an Academy Award, a one off acknowledgment that you did something a bit special. Tyson, for example, would have been a cert for the HoF even if he had retired the day before the Douglas fight. It's his legacy that suffers because he didn't.


I used HoF as a comparable example to the rest of my post. And it can be comparable, many people start "on pace for a hall of fame career" but end up not fulfilling that potential... Why? Usually due to failures or as we would call them in boxing "losses".


----------



## Tko6

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I used HoF as a comparable example to the rest of my post. And it can be comparable, many people start "on pace for a hall of fame career" but end up not fulfilling that potential... Why? Usually due to failures or as we would call them in boxing "losses".


If losses or 'failures' were included in the criteria then very few boxers would have been inducted, ever. Again, you are confusing a fighter's legacy with if he is worthy of induction into the HoF. We are talking about the same HoF that inducted Joe Cortez and Sylvester Stallone, yes?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy

Tko6 said:


> If losses or 'failures' were included in the criteria then very few boxers would have been inducted, ever. Again, you are confusing a fighter's legacy with if he is worthy of induction into the HoF. We are talking about the same HoF that inducted Joe Cortez and Sylvester Stallone, yes?


Lol dude, like I said....I'm using the HOF as an example....you chose to quote just the hall of fame part. And I'm not saying you can't be great with a loss but yes...with a certain amount of losses...during your career you do disqualify yourself from being great right? The criteria is different depending on the situation but that's the fact of the matter. That's why we keep track isn't it? Or do we just take wins into account?


----------



## Tko6

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Lol dude, like I said....I'm using the HOF as an example....you chose to quote just the hall of fame part. And I'm not saying you can't be great with a loss but yes...with a certain amount of losses...during your career you do disqualify yourself from being great right? The criteria is different depending on the situation but that's the fact of the matter. That's why we keep track isn't it? Or do we just take wins into account?


You specified that the HoF waits 5 years to take a fighter's body of work based on their losses into account to support your argument, when that is obviously not the case. Losses are (usually) a fact of life in boxing and any other sport. Not losing is a great achievement under most circumstances, but there's a good reason Marciano isn't considered the No 1 ATG HW, and SRR is considered the GOAT even with 19 losses.


----------



## Trash Bags

i still dont see how manny beats floyd.


----------



## Hoshi

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Lol dude, like I said....I'm using the HOF as an example....you chose to quote just the hall of fame part. And I'm not saying you can't be great with a loss but yes...with a certain amount of losses...during your career you do disqualify yourself from being great right? The criteria is different depending on the situation but that's the fact of the matter. That's why we keep track isn't it? Or do we just take wins into account?


Nobody likes to lose, but surely the stand out when rating a boxer is their best wins? Jones losing fights did not erase his win over Toney, nor does Toney losing erase his win over Nunn. Its about wins.

People lose if you face enough top competition its the way it is.


----------



## steviebruno

Trash Bags said:


> i still dont see how manny beats floyd.


But the fight is now worth seeing again. I've always sided with Floyd, but he is out of excuses now.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

steviebruno said:


> But the fight is now worth seeing again. I've always sided with Floyd, but he is out of excuses now.


He won't need an excuse if emmanuel goes down to 140 before they can make anything happen


----------



## bballchump11

steviebruno said:


> But the fight is now worth seeing again. I've always sided with Floyd, but he is out of excuses now.


yeah I said to hell with the fight after KTFO6 and even after Manny beat Rios, but he's redeemed himself since then. It'd be the number 1 vs number 2 guy even at this point, so it'll have significance


----------



## bballchump11

:lol:


----------



## dyna

bballchump11 said:


> :lol:


Holy shit that image :lol:


----------



## Kurushi

ChicoTheBoy said:


> It does not mean that another win is not as valuable, but it means he is not held in such high esteem. Lets use for example Donaire. He as on a tear, p4p guy, very impressive resume for his division and he was taking all comers and blasting them out of the ring. Then he gets schooled by Rigo, then he continues to struggle after, and he gets KO'd. You are telling me those loses don't hurt? Of course they do, you start to think that maybe he was not that great to begin with. Maybe he just got hot for a while. Those loses obviously hurt his overall ranking within the sport, you dont just look at what he did before that. Its a body of work.
> 
> Thats why Hall of Fame inductions are held after a player or fighter retires in any sport. Because at the end of the day you add it all up, the good, the bad and the ugly and make a decision based on that. You don't just rate someone on their highlights.


I agree with some of that but I'm not convinced it's an argument against what I'm saying.

Taking your example of Donaire. You mentioned a loss "means he is not held in such high esteem". As what? As he would have done if he had not lost to Rigo? As he would have done had he not fought Rigo at all? As other boxers?

I'm talking about the sum value of someone's achievements. Obviously a win over Rigo looks better than a loss. I'm not arguing against that. But a fight not happening can't be more valuable to a resume then a loss. You can't give someone more credit for a fight they didn't have than a loss they did have. Obviously a loss is going to affect a boxers rankings within the sport, I'm not arguing otherwise.

As you agreed, a loss does not devalue a win. Which was my point. It's precisely because we have to look at someone's career as a body of work that makes me say this. You can't just rate Donaire on his highlights, like you said, you have to rate him on his entire career (losses included). And when you're doing this you're giving him points for his wins and adding them up. If you're deducting points for a loss then you can only be devaluing his wins because it's those wins that produced the body of points you're deducting from in the first place.


----------



## Bogotazo

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxin...or-a-mayweather-pacquiao-fight-074924582.html


----------



## Mexi-Box

I was hypothesizing this would happen this year instead of Maidana II. I'm more certain it will happen next year. Showtime is in a bad position, financially. I'm sure they are putting a fire under Mayweather's ass.


----------



## chibelle

Mexi-Box said:


> Showtime is in a bad position, financially.


Do you have source for this - actual numbers? Not that I doubt you, but I was wondering if PBF's contract has benchmark clause in it. Meaning that SHO/CBS will pay x amount only if rating/PPV buys are within a certain limit. It usually is now in today's sports world. Guarantees are tied to performance to certain extent. Even if there is a PPV buy rate, the floor may no be that high - at least not for PBF. IT may be just 700K-800K. Just to protect SHO from substantial lost. They may still take a lost but it would not be catastrophic.


----------



## Mexi-Box

chibelle said:


> Do you have source for this - actual numbers? Not that I doubt you, but I was wondering if PBF's contract has benchmark clause in it. Meaning that SHO/CBS will pay x amount only if rating/PPV buys are within a certain limit. It usually is now in todays sports world. Guarantees are tied to performance to certain extent. Even if it is the PPV buy rate floor may no be that high - at least for PBF. IT may be just 700K-800K. Just to protect SHO from substantial lost. They may still take a lost but it would not catastrophic.


Forbes did the math. Showtime needed 1.5 million buys just to break even. Other than Canelo, none have done so.


----------



## sallywinder

*Chicken mayweather!*



[URL="https://twitter.com/CarlosCaiRed/status/462628123453165568/photo/1"] 




[/URL]


----------



## chibelle

Mexi-Box said:


> Forbes did the math. Showtime needed 1.5 million buys just to break even. Other than Canelo, none have done so.


Ouch!
Then the benchmark clause could be 1 mil PPV buys. If there is no benchmark clause (surprising and/or idiotic) or 1.5 million average is not achieve, you can kiss Espinoza good bye. I will guarantee you he will be the hardest man working to get Pac vs Floyd to happen. Though, Floyd could hire him for TMT after SHO.


----------



## sallywinder




----------



## Specktah5Fiddy

Great thread. PM me for naked pics of your mom.


----------



## bballchump11

Mexi-Box said:


> Forbes did the math. Showtime needed 1.5 million buys just to break even. Other than Canelo, none have done so.


1.5 is such bullshit. atsch


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## El-Terrible

Oscar De La Hoya now knows that with Mayweather having a promotional license, he's unlikely to promote many of his fights going forward. He had this to say recently - the final 10 seconds being key here






:deal


----------



## Doc

Supposedly his Facebook and Twitter and instagram comments are full of the word coward chicken .. Etc. 

Must suck right now people talking about him like that... It's being fueled by the pacquiao win and his calling out. 

He might need to be put on suicide watch with all th criticism going around.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## El-Terrible

[MENTION][/MENTION]


bballchump11 said:


>


Firstly Freddie has zero say in who Pacquiao ends up fighting. Secondly this was when Pacquiao had 1 welterweight fight with Oscar and they said he would go back down to 140. Thirdly is this any worse than Floyd Sr stating he doesn't think his son should fight Pacquiao as he worries for his health? He's his trainer, he wants wins and his %...plus Pacquiao ended up fighting Marg at 151, so in fact 4lb bigger than what Freddie was so concerned about

Check out my video oh oscar on the definitive Pac-May thread...that says it all really


----------



## SouthPaw

Bogotazo said:


> I think Bernard has the better top wins and his resume is just as deep. Were Floyd's opponents never smaller or older?
> 
> To me losing doesn't subtract from your accomplishments, it's just a failure to add to them.


You can count on one hand the number of times Floyd was the bigger man in the ring.


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> Firstly Freddie has zero say in who Pacquiao ends up fighting.


complete bullshit


El-Terrible said:


> Secondly this was when Pacquiao had 1 welterweight fight with Oscar and they said he would go back down to 140.


Who gives a shit? Pacquiao already fought at 147 before and Freddie makes it very clear that he only wants to fight certain fighters at catchweights to quote "Take a little something from them"


El-Terrible said:


> Thirdly is this any worse than Floyd Sr stating he doesn't think his son should fight Pacquiao as he worries for his health? He's his trainer, he wants wins and his %


Floyd Sr. said that because he thought Manny Pacquiao was taking PEDs and that he son shouldn't fight him unless he takes the tests. His son shouldn't risk his health against a cheating fighter 


El-Terrible said:


> ...plus Pacquiao ended up fighting Marg at *150*[corrected that for you], so in fact *3*lb bigger than what Freddie was so concerned about


Did you not watch the video? He wants Margarito at a catchweight because Margarito is a "Big welterweight in his prime. It depends on how he looks against Mosley." 
Why do you think they fought Margarito afterward? Because he liked what he saw in Margarito against Mosley. Roach sums it up here at 0:44








El-Terrible said:


> Check out my video oh oscar on the definitive Pac-May thread...that says it all really


Oscar despises Mayweather and has picked every single fighter since Hatton to beat him. I don't give a shit what he has to say

:hi:


----------



## SouthPaw

Manny looked great against Algieri. Without the foot or handspeed advantage, Algieri's inability to control distance was always going to be a problem. Manny kept head hunting too much, else wise he could've gotten the stoppage.

If Floyd comes to spoil and be negative, he's going to win every round and stink out the joint. Pac won't find him.


----------



## sallywinder

Pac wants the fight. Floyd keeps saying no. THATS what says it all..


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Doc said:


> Supposedly his Facebook and Twitter and instagram comments are full of the word coward chicken .. Etc.
> 
> Must suck right now people talking about him like that... It's being fueled by the pacquiao win and his calling out.
> 
> He might need to be put on suicide watch with all th criticism going around.


Im sure with his bank account keeps him level.

Oh and the success of his son Saul


----------



## bballchump11

sallywinder said:


> Pac wants the fight. Floyd keeps saying no. THATS what says it all..


Floyd has called out Pacquiao numerous times in the past


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

MichiganWarrior said:


> Im sure with his bank account keeps him level.
> 
> *Oh and the success of his son Saul*


then that would make doc Floyd's bastard grandson


----------



## Trash Bags

im a big fan of floyd, but he has to step up and face pacquiao now. he has to do it. if pacquiao becomes the first dude to defeat floyd, he would skyrocket in the atg rankings.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Trash Bags said:


> im a big fan of floyd, but he has to step up and face pacquiao now. he has to do it. if pacquiao becomes the first dude to defeat floyd, he would skyrocket in the atg rankings.


Let hope emmanuel is serious about making the fight happen

This is one of the best times for Floyd to fight him

emmanuel just looked good. Floyd had some bumps on his way to victory in his last fight. Lot of credit for Floyd.


----------



## hermit

bballchump11 said:


>


So you're saying Pac is cherry picking when he calls out Floyd?


----------



## bballchump11

hermit said:


> So you're saying Pac is cherry picking when he calls out Floyd?


He's cherry picking when he fights Chris Algieri :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box

chibelle said:


> Ouch!
> Then the benchmark clause could be 1 mil PPV buys. If there is no benchmark clause (surprising and/or idiotic) or 1.5 million average is not achieve, you can kiss Espinoza good bye. I will guarantee you he will be the hardest man working to get Pac vs Floyd to happen. Though, Floyd could hire him for TMT after SHO.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/331812608019681280
I've seen Forbes talking about 1.5 million, but I can't seem to find the article anymore. Regardless, he still has to break a million just to allow Showtime to break even.

As I said, only 1 fight thus far has exceeded it. The rest have been way under 1 million buys. I hope Espinoza is gone in the future. He's a fucking clown and doesn't know what he's doing. His allowance of Al Gaymon to do what he wants is also hurting boxing, severely.

The only fight that will make this contract worthwhile is the Pacquiao fight. Khan, Alexander, Thurman, Porter, Brook, etc. won't be bringing those kinds of numbers anytime soon. Pacquiao is the only fight to make, and I'm thinking Showtime is lighting a fire up Mayweather's ass.

Espinoza so much so doesn't know what he's doing that Mayweather is talking about signing up another contract. Seriously, it'd be extremely stupid of Showtime to do it again.


----------



## mrtony80

*Is demand for Pac-FMJ about to skyrocket again?*

First of all, this shouldn't be merged. I think this particular subject at this particular time is relatively fresh, and worthy of being discussed apart from the "who would win" and "who's fault is it" nonsense. Anyway...

...Pacquiao did what he had to do, and rather impressively at that. So, here we are once again, almost back at square one. Wether they'll fight is irrelevant. I'm asking how high is interest going to skyrocket. Hardcore fans will fold their arms, and turn their heads, acting like they don't care, but as we all know, it isn't the hardcore fans that keep the sport going. Demand from casuals is going to be VERY high once again in the next few months. My interest in renewed. Obviously, I realize that the fight is no where near as important as it would have been 4 years ago, but I still really want to see it, perhaps more than any other fight, even.

What say you?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Arum put Pacquiao up against an overmatched opponent which gave Pac the illusion hes back

Casuals will eat it up so yeah the hype for this fight will be huge


----------



## OneTime

MichiganWarrior said:


> Arum put Pacquiao up against an overmatched opponent which gave Pac the illusion hes back
> 
> Casuals will eat it up so yeah the hype for this fight will be huge


Pacquiao looked anything but back. Looked the worst I've seen him in years.


----------



## Bogotazo

Not sure about skyrocket, but if talks go further and are publicized, demand will then shoot up.


----------



## scrappylinks

OneTime said:


> Pacquiao looked anything but back. Looked the worst I've seen him in years.


not sure it's the worst i've seen him. in the first bradley fight he only fought for a minute of every round.

i do think his performance against algieri is being overrated, though. people talking about him cutting the ring off well and shit, algieri was escaping 9 times out of 10.


----------



## Dealt_with

A safety first fighter versus an unskilled bouncing rat. Maybe demand from the casuals. I barely pay any attention to either fighter these days, so many lacklustre performances by them throughout the years and now we're watching them against the likes of Maidana and Algieri. They should fight each other and retire.


----------



## bjl12

It would be an interesting fight still. Pacquiao still attacks with his hands down far too often and leaves himself wide open for counters. A guy like Algieri can't capitalize on those chances, but a Floyd or JMM can. However, Floyd looked like shit in his fights with Maidana. If Manny can use a similar style that Maidana used (close the distance low and have a high output) I think Manny can definitely win. For me Manny is the favorite in a fight between the two - might not be popular opinion, but Floyd looked very deteriorated in 2014.


----------



## bjl12

scrappylinks said:


> not sure it's the worst i've seen him. in the first bradley fight he only fought for a minute of every round.
> 
> i do think his performance against algieri is being overrated, though. people talking about him cutting the ring off well and shit, algieri was escaping 9 times out of 10.


Just watched the first few rounds of the fight and had to stop. Algieri punches like he's pillow fighting and rarely counter-punches. A Floyd fight would happen very differently


----------



## Mr. Brain

Floyd > Pac....Then, now and into the future.


----------



## bballchump11

The interest for this fight is the highest it has been since 2012. Fans will still buy it and both camps should and for my knowledge are in the process of getting it made.


----------



## Doc

The thing is no one is arguing mayweather would lose, they are arguing he's to much of a pussy to attempt it... its that simple.. I still favor Mayweather.. but dude is too scared to put his 0 on the line.. 

This is why he will not be remembered as TBE, hell even as the best of this generation a lot more fighters have put their selves on the line for legacy and deserve it more.. that fake 0 is tiring.


----------



## gander tasco

the hype is back on. The bigger question is Floyd gonna find his testicles and finally take the challenge.


----------



## bballchump11

Doc said:


> The thing is no one is arguing mayweather would lose, they are arguing he's to much of a pussy to attempt it... its that simple.. I still favor Mayweather.. but dude is too scared to put his 0 on the line..
> 
> This is why he will not be remembered as TBE, hell even as the best of this generation a lot more fighters have put their selves on the line for legacy and deserve it more.. that fake 0 is tiring.


Honest to God truth from you man. If Mayweather offered 50/50 to Manny in 2012, do you think the fight would have been made?


----------



## JeffJoiner

Doc said:


> The thing is no one is arguing mayweather would lose, they are arguing he's to much of a pussy to attempt it... its that simple.. I still favor Mayweather.. but dude is too scared to put his 0 on the line..
> 
> This is why he will not be remembered as TBE, hell even as the best of this generation a lot more fighters have put their selves on the line for legacy and deserve it more.. that fake 0 is tiring.


Pretty much what I gather. Casual fans think Floyd would win but that it would be a good fight, that Floyd would actually get tested. But that Floyd doesn't want to face a stiff test.


----------



## Abraham

The hype is definitely going to be at high levels again, and a shitload of pressure is going to be on Floyd. I wonder how they'll handle the HBO-Showtime thing, though.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

JeffJoiner said:


> Pretty much what I gather. Casual fans think Floyd would win but that it would be a good fight, that Floyd would actually get tested. *But that Floyd doesn't want to face a stiff test.*


even casuals aren't stupid enough to believe that anymore since Floyd rematched Marcos, the guy who won 4-5 rounds the first time around


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Abraham said:


> The hype is definitely going to be at high levels again, and a shitload of pressure is going to be on Floyd. I wonder how they'll handle the HBO-Showtime thing, though.


bop claims to be talking to cbs


----------



## JeffJoiner

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> even casuals aren't stupid enough to believe that anymore since Floyd rematched Marcos, the guy who won 4-5 rounds the first time around


Floyd spent years accruing that image. One rematch doesn't change it.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

JeffJoiner said:


> Floyd spent years accruing that image. One rematch doesn't change it.


then how is one fight against a foo he beats easy suppose to change those ignorant minds

Coming into the rematch Marcos already PROVED he's a stiff test for Floyd

manny doesn't have that. His supposed difficulty is all based on perception and speculation

there's a start. you admit that it's merely an image


----------



## Lilo

Floyd will be able to counter him but he has only a tiny chance of a KO. It took the greatest shot Marquez has ever thrown to KO Pac. Pacquaio is still quicker than Floyd too, throw in the high work rate and the notion that Floyd's legs are fading, I favour Pac as of now.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Lilo said:


> Floyd will be able to counter him but he has only a tiny chance of a KO. It took the greatest shot Marquez has ever thrown to KO Pac. Pacquaio is still quicker than Floyd too, throw in the high work rate and the notion that Floyd's legs are fading, I favour Pac as of now.


manny's workrate has been limited on different occasions

Floyd is one of the masters at limiting opponent punch outputs


----------



## Doc

JeffJoiner said:


> Pretty much what I gather. Casual fans think Floyd would win but that it would be a good fight, that Floyd would actually get tested. But that Floyd doesn't want to face a stiff test.


Yeah it'd be a stiff test and make a lot of money and fans happy.. Why do the stars have to align to get this shit done.. It's annoying as fuck having a drama queen as the face of Boxing...

Hope it happens but ain't holding my breath.


----------



## JeffJoiner

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> then how is one fight against a foo he beats easy suppose to change those ignorant minds
> 
> Coming into the rematch Marcos already PROVED he's a stiff test for Floyd
> 
> manny doesn't have that. His supposed difficulty is all based on perception and speculation
> 
> there's a start. you admit that it's merely an image


Not saying I agree. But people like seeing a fighter have to dig deep to overcome adversity. It's a component to greatness, they feel, and it's the one thing they haven't seen Floyd do.

You can counter that true greatness is making the difficult look easy and be right. I think the Cotto fight will be closer than Pac, fir the record.


----------



## steviebruno

All I know is that I didn't care about this fight for three years. Now, I'd like to see it again. Some of it has to do with Pac's dominance over Bradley and then Algieri, and some of it has to do with Floyd's relative struggles with Maidana. 

If it happens, though, Floyd has wasted his ability -and opportunity- to actually look impressive while beating Pac. He's going to have to stink it out at this point, a la Hopkins.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

JeffJoiner said:


> Not saying I agree. But people like seeing a fighter have to dig deep to overcome adversity. It's a component to greatness, they feel, and it's the one thing they haven't seen Floyd do.
> 
> You can counter that true greatness is making the difficult look easy and be right. *I think the Cotto fight will be closer than Pac, fir the record.*


agree. Good educated pressure has a history of troubling Floyd.

I see Floyd figuring out emmanuel much quicker than he did Miguel. emmanuel is reckless. Guys who are being defensively responsible take ahwile for FLoyd to crack



steviebruno said:


> All I know is that I didn't care about this fight for three years. Now, I'd like to see it again. Some of it has to do with Pac's dominance over Bradley and then Algieri, and some of it has to do with Floyd's relative struggles with Maidana.
> 
> If it happens, though, Floyd has wasted his ability -and opportunity- to actually look impressive while beating Pac. He's going to have to stink it out at this point, a la Hopkins.


on the bright side it solidify the fact that he's above emmanuel

even at this perceived to be diminished stage he beat an emmanuel who still has shit in the tank


----------



## Abraham

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> bop claims to be talking to cbs


CBS? I don't follow. What does that have to do with HBO? I know Showtime and CBS are affiliated somehow, but where does that leave HBO? I can't see Showtime being willing to split the revenue. HBO might be cool with that, but Showtime is paying Mayweather way too much money for that to go down.


----------



## Tko6

As others pointed out in the main thread, forget the history, they're the current P4P 1 and 2 and should be fighting now on that basis alone. That said, I'll be ignoring all the shit around any negotiations until the fight is actually signed, fuck getting my hopes up again.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

a lil bit. im not interested in them fighting anyone else. its now or never.


----------



## Zopilote

Not as interested as in '10, but still the best fight for them both out there by far.


----------



## Bogotazo

*Factors weighing for and against Pacquiao and Mayweather against each other based on recent bouts*

Now that this fight looks on the table once again and both men are nearing the end of their careers, I wanted to make a list of objective observations regarding their recent form, and how that might contribute to what the fight looks like. This isn't meant to be a holistic breakdown or a prediction but more of a micro-analysis of certain strengths, weaknesses, habits, and stylistic points that could prove consequential. I'm mostly looking at their last two fights and focusing on what they exhibited themselves, rather than what the opponent was able to exploit (which of course still bears relevance).

*Floyd:*

The Good

-The speed. Floyd's handspeed has never really dwindled, and it looked to me like it even increased form the first Maidana fight to the second. The sheer velocity of his pull-counter (used in combination with his speed) suggests his single shots have him as fast, if not faster, than Pacquiao. Even his combinations in the first fight were blinding.

-The lateral movement. The Maidana rematch was the most negative performance of Floyd's career (in terms of engagement), but from Floyd's perspective, it was the ideal way to approach the fight. By constantly moving along the periphery and clinching or spinning out whenever he could, he was able to keep the fight at a distance, which is where he shines, using his vast reach and speed advantages. History shows that Floyd only seems to fight that way after the typical back-up-and-set-traps strategy makes the fight close and warrants a rematch (Castillo), but even so, we can see that it's feasible that he makes it extremely difficult for Pacquiao to reach him if he emphasizes the right things.

The Bad

-Looking back at my notes following the Maidana rematch, what left an impression on me was the inconsistency of his reflexes and the skittish inability to blend offense and defense well. Even though using lots of movement and minimizing chances to get countered worked out for him, Floyd still gave up around 4 rounds, and many he was just doing the absolute minimum to win. If he's forced to strictly pot-shot, he could face an activity issue points-wise/judging-wise that otherwise might not be there. I also noted a lack of defensive sharpness and timing, even though at other points it couldn't be more on point. Just strange body language. I believe it when he says he felt better in the first fight.

-Getting backed up in the first Maidana rematch wasn't a good look either. It's worth pointing out that, despite the adjustment in-between fights, he just barely adjusted well enough to win the first one. I thought Floyd looked physically fine, but his mind didn't look right, and he was never comfortable. Manny's no squared up pressure fighting slugger but he closes the distance quickly and keeps you thinking.

The Ambiguous

-Floyd's chin has always been very solid. But how hurt was he against Maidana at the end of that second round? He stumbled and some say he was affected into the next round. Maidana is famous for his heavy hands, but what about a less heavy but more explosive punch landing similarly? Or is the fact he stayed up without more than a slight stumble a sign that he's still granite?

*Manny:*

The Good

-Power. While Bradley's style of awkward head movement saw him roll with lots of punches, Algieri got a taste of flush power punches, and it was encouraging to see Pacquiao actually hurt a guy. And not just hurt him, but drop him solid a few times (the half-slips aside). The straight left is still potent, and the right hand isn't lacking either. The sound of the body shots were also sickening at times and we usually don't see that kind of targeting from Manny.

-Pacquiao's legs still work well and he's looking ace at punching on the move. All night, Manny couldn't miss with the straight left to the body + right hook combo. Finishing up with the right helped balance him (instead of needing to reset from a step-over left hand) and I was surprised by how much power he gets on that hook-jab hybrid. It was good to see him bouncy.

-Closing the distance. This is key The speed with which Pacquiao closes the distance is still a nightmare for fighters trying to backpedal. Bradley hurt his legs again trying to manage Pacquiao's forward momentum and Algieri couldn't escape him for all his bouncing and stepping.

-Anticipating counters and overall intelligence. Against Bradley, Pacquiao seemed more aware than ever before of when a fighter was trying to counter him with a left hook or right hand. Manny would often trigger the counter before moving in on him. This type of awareness is good and something he distinctly lacked in the past. His IQ overall looks enhanced.

-It's also good that when he does get hit, Manny doesn't become scared of getting hit. He reacted well to shots from both Bradley and Algieri, the former hitting him with a hard right that shook Pacquiao a bit. Despite being smarter, he hasn't lost his confidence. This was a concern post-KO.

The Bad

-Pacquiao looked very inaccurate whenever he had Algieri against the ropes. We often think of him as being most on target when a guy stands still, but this fight was counter-intuitive and he almost seemed more accurate punching on the move, which is weird. Algieri's shelling up may have played a part, but Pacquiao just started winging away. This may have been Manny focusing on power rather than accuracy, but it looked sloppy when he failed to penetrate the earmuffs despite Algieri being right in front of him.

-Pacquiao seems loathe to waste punches nowadays, and while that has its benefits, I believe it's part of why he didn't get a stoppage. Additionally, by not throwing those punches and staying on Algieri, he let him escape the ropes time and time again. Because he tries to pick them so well, he often gives his opponent time to escape. Closing the distance is part A, and he has that down; it's the follow up on the finish that he lacks.

The Ambiguous

-There is a question of whether the balance that Pacquiao showed against Algieri between aggression and caution (which I thought was a good one) would translate well against Floyd. Does he throw a lot, or does he try to counter the counters? Does he pick his punches against the ropes or beast out?

----

What would you add, subtract, or modify?

Discuss :bbb


----------



## Hook!

Floyd didn't lose 4 rounds in the rematch.


----------



## tliang1000

Man i honestly think that they both can still operate almost at the same level as when they are in 2010 except that Pac did get koed by JMM. Before the KO Pac looked really good against JMM.


----------



## JohnAnthony

I'm so confident Manny Beats floyd based on his last 3 fights (Or even 5) As i thought he looked great agains Marquez up to get sparkoe'd

not got time today for an indepth analysis.

Plus i can't be assed because i still cant see this fight happening.

Floyd will just price himself out again.

When Manny was worth 50%, floyd offered 45. When Manny was worth 45, floyd offered 40 mill flat fee.

Now I could see floyd just offersing some bulshit amount, convincing everyone boxing revolves around him and cos manny turns it down he's ducking.

Eddie Hearn says it best. Both fighters are needed here to make one of the biggest Sporting events in history. 50/50 or 55/45 is fair.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Im thinking Floyd is declining and Manny isnt

Before I thought Manny could only win by KO but now im thinking he could win by decision aswell

This fight definitely isnt dead Manny has comeback after the KO and gone back to normal

This is the last year this fight can happen everyone knows that now


----------



## bballchump11

I'm rewatching the Algieri fight now. This is my first time watching it without being on a crappy stream. So far all I have to say is Mayweather is on a whole different level than Algieri just watching this. Algieri can't avoid counter punches at all and I noted before the fight that Algieri doesn't really see punches coming very well. His response is usually to use his feet and cover up. Yes he moves his head, but it's mostly just at random and not reacting to what punches are coming at him. 

Floyd's ability to counter and "counter the counter" will show you the gulf in ability.


----------



## El-Terrible

For the first time since 2009, Pacquiao can beat Mayweather. Pacquiao's endurance is still incredible. Mayweather's footwork has dwindled though his hand speed remains good. Mayweather's a land 1 punch and get the hell out - this is nothing like Marquez's style of landing 1 hard counter, and then stay in the pocket to take advantage of his opponent being off balance.

Also I noticed one major flaw Maidana almost managed to end the fight with. Mayweather's favourite counter is to dodge the jab or right hand lead by quickly moving his head back. He then adjusts his feet brilliantly to put him a completely offensive position to land a flush right. He did this over and over against Canelo, and also against Maidana until Maidana almost KO'd him by feigning the jab and following up with a flush right anticipating Mayweather would have switched to full on offensive mode ready to counter. In fact Mayweather was in a much worse state than he was after Mosley punch in round 2 - his legs were everywhere. I'm pretty certain had there been another minute on the clock he would have gone down. Just watch his legs again, he was lucky he was near the ropes, as he reached out for them to steady himself when the bell went.

Pacquiao could use this - Mayweather doesn't get close enough to get the kind of momentum in the punch that Marquez managed, nor does he have the power so I think Pacquiao can get a lot of joy by countering Mayweather's counters.

I also see PAcquiao's unpredictability as a problem, the side to side, the punches at different angles - Mayweather likes fighters with limited footwork who come straight at him - Maidana, while far from great, has better footwork than Guerrero or Canelo and managed to give him problems. 

Pacquiao also did a lot of work to Algieri's body, more than usual - I think he would do the same with Mayweather. Mayweather's shoulder roll is simply not as effective against a southpaw so immediately this will also give Pacquiao a few more openings. Pacquiao will need to throw the left more as a hook and I feel that's a good punch against Mayweather, Cotto had some joy with this

So yes, Mayweather's obvious slowing footwork would be a major difference in this fight now. 

But as Oscar said, the better PAcquiao looks, the less likely this will happen. Pacquiao flooring Algieri means Mayweather will find a way to make sure this doesn't happen


----------



## AnthonyW

I think Pacquiao has looked the _better_ in terms of performance over the last 2 bouts, but this may just be a stylistic thing with Mayweather-Maidana. Throw Canelo in to the mix and it's a different story.

I can't quite decide if Mayweather is quickly declining or if Maidana was making him look bad (for once or twice). His timing didn't seem to be there, his reactions weren't as sharp as usual, his defense wasn't up to scratch in term of what we usually see from him. The most worrying thing for me was that he was forcing his work, I've never really seen that from Mayweather before, when he needed to go on the offensive against Maidana, he would force it and be sloppy, missing wildly at times (compare this to Canelo). Again, this could have been the opponent. On the plus side, his movement was still there (laterally) and the eye catching stuff was there when needed.

Pacquiao has looked pretty good in his last two outings, particularly against Bradley. He coped and adapted well to an elite opponent pushing him on to the back foot, throwing big shots at him not long after a potential career-ending KO. His speed is still there and his power is clearly still there. He is thinking more about what he is doing (besides rushing in a few times against the non-threatening Algieri). He got caught with a couple of counters and against Algieri, and I kind of disagree with @Bogotazo on his taking of a punch. He gets caught flush and I kind of see the worry in his eyes just after taking it, he's not quite sure what is going to happen. After he took a few against Algieri, his confidence grew to be fair. I like that he is admitting to being hurt though, he said Rios and Bradley hurt him, if you accept you can be hurt (not that he hasn't been hurt before, mind) it's going to help mentally IMO.

Pacquiao can't quite keep the pace going for the full 12x3's anymore, which is understandable, but this makes a Mayweather bout even more interesting IMO. If Mayweather can drop the output of this Pacquiao it can potentially become a chessmatch with little bursts of Pacquiao in the rounds. In 2009-10, Mayweather would probably have struggled dropping the output of the _relentless_ Pacquiao and the bout may have been closer. If Mayweather is declining from what we have seen over the last 2 bouts, and it's not just a stylistic match up. I didn't think I would say this again after Pacquiao was KO'd by JMM, but I give Pacquiao a very good chance at beating this Mayweather. And if Mayweather forces his punches like he has been doing on the offense, we may see the unthinkable, the counter puncher being countered and even potentially stopped by the _counter puncher_.


----------



## El-Terrible

I actually think endurance-wise he's still there. We have to remember that both against Bradley and Algieri, both needed to KO Pacquiao to win. Why do we expect Pacqiao to have the same intensity in rounds 10-12 in this scenario but Mayweather gets an ok for literally doing laps around the ring in round 12 of every fight he's winning?

If PAcquiao knew he was down in the fight, I think you would see the same intensity in round 12. But if the motivation isn't there in round 12 to chase down an opponent whose still running when you yourself are way up on the scorecards, then why bother?


----------



## SouthPaw

Lilo said:


> Floyd will be able to counter him but he has only a tiny chance of a KO. It took the greatest shot Marquez has ever thrown to KO Pac. Pacquaio is still quicker than Floyd too, throw in the high work rate and the notion that Floyd's legs are fading, I favour Pac as of now.


Floyd was on the back foot almost then entire Maidana rematch. His legs are fine.


----------



## SouthPaw

bjl12 said:


> It would be an interesting fight still. Pacquiao still attacks with his hands down far too often and leaves himself wide open for counters. A guy like Algieri can't capitalize on those chances, but a Floyd or JMM can. However, Floyd looked like shit in his fights with Maidana. If Manny can use a similar style that Maidana used (close the distance low and have a high output) I think Manny can definitely win. For me Manny is the favorite in a fight between the two - might not be popular opinion, but Floyd looked very deteriorated in 2014.


Pac won't vastly outweigh Floyd in the ring and won't be able to walk through his punches as easily.


----------



## El-Terrible

SouthPaw said:


> Pac won't vastly outweigh Floyd in the ring and won't be able to walk through his punches as easily.


atsch


----------



## quincy k

SouthPaw said:


> Floyd was on the back foot almost then entire Maidana rematch. His legs are fine.


floyd went from being hit the most times ever in a fight(221/maidana 1) to throwing the least amount of punches in a fight(330/maidana 2).

there is nothing "fine" about that when the opponent is b-level maidana. devon was on pace to throw 600 and being hit only 120 times by marcos.

for those that havent followed boxing or mma for very long we are seeing the statistics showing the decline of an aging fighter


----------



## Carpe Diem

I still think Maidana style made Floyd looked bad. Is Floyd declining? Duh. He's not in his early 30's anymore, but i think he'll have an easier time hitting Manny than he did against Maidana in their two bouts. Maidana was defensively underrated against Floyd and gave Floyd very little openings. Manny is an underrated defensive fighter as well, but I still see enough openings that Floyd will take advantage of when he sets his punches. I don't even know why the pull counter was brought up, Floyd only uses that counter against orthodox boxers. I think if Manny beats him it'll be because he'll outwork Floyd. I don't see Manny knocking him out unless he catches Floyd with a big shot in between an exchange. 

Floyd isn't going to load up, swinging, stumbling in the ring the way Bradley did. He'll set up his shots better off of feints and his lead hand. He can't move as good as Bradley at this point, but Floyd is better at measuring distance and punching range. Floyd knows how to reach the target without getting off balance the way Bradley does. To me it's irrelevant of how they looked in their last two fights. They both have flaws that they can each exploit, but i still feel that Floyd will be able to figure him out by four rounds and take control of the fight. Manny isn't a guy who is going to mixes up his clean work with rugged rabbit punches and other illegal tactics that Floyd will have to worry about the way he did against Maidana. The double jab, straight left hand that Manny throws will be the first thing that i think Floyd will be able to neutralize.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

As you can see Arum a G

Puts Pac im with a glorified club fighter and Stans are already saying "hes back" lol


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Carpe Diem said:


> I still think Maidana style made Floyd looked bad. Is Floyd declining? Duh. He's not in his early 30's anymore, but i think he'll have an easier time hitting Manny than he did against Maidana in their two bouts. Maidana was defensively underrated against Floyd and gave Floyd very little openings. Manny is an underrated defensive fighter as well, but I still see enough openings that Floyd will take advantage of when he sets his punches. I don't even know why the pull counter was brought up, Floyd only uses that counter against orthodox boxers. I think if Manny beats him it'll be because he'll outwork Floyd. I don't see Manny knocking him out unless he catches Floyd with a big shot in between an exchange.
> 
> Floyd isn't going to load up, swinging, stumbling in the ring the way Bradley did. He'll set up his shots better off of feints and his lead hand. He can't move as good as Bradley at this point, but Floyd is better at measuring distance and punching range. Floyd knows how to reach the target without getting off balance the way Bradley does. To me it's irrelevant of how they looked in their last two fights. They both have flaws that they can each exploit, but i still feel that Floyd would be able to figure him out by four rounds and take control of the fight. Manny isn't a guy who is going to mixes up his clean work with rugged rabbit punches and other illegal tactics that Floyd would have to worry about the way he did against Maidana. The double jab, straight left hand will be the first thing that i think Floyd would be able to neneutralize.


would rep if I could

Significantly larger guys applying educated swarming pressure have historically been a challenge for Floyd. It's why Marcos was still able to win 3 rounds in the remtach just like JLC did in his rematch

they push Floyd to the ropes and do some work when they manage to keep him there

this was emmanuel's best performance in terms of cutting off the ring. even then he couldnt stay on his man to apply a steady pressure.

emmanuel could win 2 rounds in the first third of the fight as Floyd is getting accustomed to his style. however, it'd be a wrap after 4 rounds. Emmanuel won't be a pain the azz from opening to close like JLC, Cotto(e), or Marcos were

Emmanuel could win the 2nd round, 4th round, and maybe a later round


----------



## Carpe Diem

MichiganWarrior said:


> As you can see Arum a G
> 
> Puts Pac im with a glorified club fighter and Stans are already saying "hes back" lol


Tell me about it. The Bradley fight is a good indicator of what level Manny really is at as an elite fighter. He's still an explosive fighter and can outwork anyone at the WW division if you let him, but if you can apply smart pressure off of the lead hand/feints, you can force him to fight backing up and limiting his workrate without exposing yourself. Bradley did it well in spurts, but he wasn't disciplined enough and got out of control too easily and Manny made him paid for his sloppy/reckless aggression. Algieri was nothing but a lanky newborn deer who got a fight that he didn't deserved.


----------



## ChampionsForever

Ive always said Floyd would win a decision, but his low output has always in my opinion been his biggest weakness against Pac. He sets such a slow pace and throws so few that Pac might be able to outwork him.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

ChampionsForever said:


> Ive always said Floyd would win a decision, but his low output has always in my opinion been his biggest weakness against Pac. He sets such a slow pace and throws so few that Pac might be able to outwork him.


emmanuel doesn't exactly throw a lot when faced with a master counterpuncher

Marquez used a Mayweatheresque volume and controlled emmanuel's volume


----------



## bballchump11

I hope if this fight actually get signed that the mods don't keep moving everything in this thread


----------



## Carpe Diem

ChampionsForever said:


> Ive always said Floyd would win a decision, but his low output has always in my opinion been his biggest weakness against Pac. He sets such a slow pace and throws so few that Pac might be able to outwork him.


Manny will outwork you if you just stand in front of him with the high guard without looking to set up anything. He'll outwork you if all you're doing is jabbing[Algieri and Mosley] and not setting anything else behind it. Manny will be hesitant to lunge in and outwork you if you're constantly using your lead hand and using feints to set up power punches upstairs and downstairs. The more you apply educated pressure to make him backing up, the better off you'll be at doing well against him.

Floyd is not GGG when it comes to applying smart effective pressure, but he knows how to force fighters to back up when he wants to without leaving himself open. You have to apply smart pressure while also looking to counter his attack as well. Floyd is not going to get carried away swinging wildly, getting off balance and fighting like he has no idea what he's doing. He'll start off by targeting the body with the straight right hand, and then he'll target the head. He knows how to pick his spots and staying poise. Manny will respect Floyd's quick counter shots and will be careful about lunging in to fire off 4-6 combos when Floyd is at a long range.


----------



## ChampionsForever

Carpe Diem said:


> Manny will outwork you if you just stand in front of him with the high guard without looking to set up anything. He'll outwork you if all you're doing is jabbing[Algieri and Mosley] and not setting anything else behind it. Manny will be hesitant to lunge in and outwork you if you're constantly using your lead hand and using feints to set up power punches upstairs and downstairs. The more you apply educated pressure to make him backing up, the better off you'll be at doing well against him.
> 
> Floyd is not GGG when it comes to applying smart effective pressure, but he knows how to force fighters to back up when he wants to without leaving himself open. You have to apply smart pressure while also looking to counter his attack as well. Floyd is not going to get carried away swinging wildly, getting off balance and fighting like he has no idea what he's doing. He'll start off by targeting the body with the straight right hand, and then he'll target the head. He knows how to pick his spots and staying poise. Manny will respect Floyd's quick counter shots and will be careful about lunging in to fire off 4-6 combos when Floyd is at a long range.


 Good post, It's an intriguing fight still, Mayweather will likely deal with Manny (though I hope he can't) but Pac brings to the table speed, southpaw, combination punching, very quick feet and power, basically a combination of things Mayweather has never seen, when was the last time he fought such a quick fighter?


----------



## Bogotazo

Carpe Diem said:


> I still think Maidana style made Floyd looked bad. Is Floyd declining? Duh. He's not in his early 30's anymore, but i think he'll have an easier time hitting Manny than he did against Maidana in their two bouts. Maidana was defensively underrated against Floyd and gave Floyd very little openings. Manny is an underrated defensive fighter as well, but I still see enough openings that Floyd will take advantage of when he sets his punches. I don't even know why the pull counter was brought up, Floyd only uses that counter against orthodox boxers. I think if Manny beats him it'll be because he'll outwork Floyd. I don't see Manny knocking him out unless he catches Floyd with a big shot in between an exchange.
> 
> Floyd isn't going to load up, swinging, stumbling in the ring the way Bradley did. He'll set up his shots better off of feints and his lead hand. He can't move as good as Bradley at this point, but Floyd is better at measuring distance and punching range. Floyd knows how to reach the target without getting off balance the way Bradley does. To me it's irrelevant of how they looked in their last two fights. They both have flaws that they can each exploit, but i still feel that Floyd will be able to figure him out by four rounds and take control of the fight. Manny isn't a guy who is going to mixes up his clean work with rugged rabbit punches and other illegal tactics that Floyd will have to worry about the way he did against Maidana. The double jab, straight left hand that Manny throws will be the first thing that i think Floyd will be able to neutralize.


The pull counter was brought up simply because it showed the speed in reflex and the straight right, and he has actually used it sparsely against southpaws (even though it's designed for orthodox jabs).


----------



## Carpe Diem

ChampionsForever said:


> Good post, It's an intriguing fight still, Mayweather will likely deal with Manny (though I hope he can't) but Pac brings to the table speed, southpaw, combination punching, very quick feet and power, basically a combination of things Mayweather has never seen, when was the last time he fought such a quick fighter?


Not since he fought Judah in terms of pure explosive speed. I think Manny's speed will surprise him if he stays too laid back early on in the fight and get off to a slow start, then again, Floyd likes to get off to a slow start because he wants to analyze what his opponent is doing and figuring out how to take his best weapons away and offsetting his timing, speed, offense, etc. Manny has to dominate and outclass Floyd in the first half of the fight because Floyd will figure him out.

Rabbit punches and other dirty tactics really throw Floyd off his game, but against Manny, he doesn't have to worry about it. All he'll have to worry about is cutting off Manny's workrate short and offsetting his offense. Manny is too nice. He'll do his best to beat Floyd with clean punches, but you have to make it an ugly fight in order to keep Floyd distracted and off his game.


----------



## bballchump11

Please let this fight happen.


----------



## Carpe Diem

Bogotazo said:


> The pull counter was brought up simply because it showed the speed in reflex and the straight right, and he has actually used it sparsely against southpaws (even though it's designed for orthodox jabs).


I've not seen him used it against southpaws. I've seen him offsets a few southpaws with the lead straight right by simply invited them in with his lead hand and beat them to the punch while they tried to set up their right jabs, but I've not seen him displayed the pull-counter against the southpaws he has fought.


----------



## Trash Bags

bballchump11 said:


> I hope if this fight actually get signed that the mods don't keep moving everything in this thread


for real. it's getting annoying.


----------



## bballchump11

Trash Bags said:


> for real. it's getting annoying.


yeah all of the dumbass pactard/flomo threads get moved here, but not the real ones with actual news that people want to read about or breakdowns of the fight.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy

This fights gonna happen, we will probably here an announcement out of nowhere sometime in Jan or Feb


----------



## quincy k

still a good fight because they are both about equally as faded.

its not like lewis tyson

theyll be just as much money bet in 2015 as there wouldve been in 2009


----------



## BobDigi5060

Floyd's legs are gone, Pacman is gonna eat him up, punch him out late in the fight.


----------



## ChampionsForever

quincy k said:


> still a good fight because they are both about equally as faded.
> 
> its not like lewis tyson
> 
> theyll be just as much money bet in 2015 as there wouldve been in 2009


Yep, it's still a decent fight for sure, a bit like Hagler vs Leonard, both past their best but still very game. I haven't heard so much buzz about it or years, negotiations must be taking place, if it doesn't happen it has to go down as the biggest duck in boxing history, Mayweather for one reason or another just isn't keen on fighting Pac.


----------



## SouthPaw

quincy k said:


> floyd went from being hit the most times ever in a fight(221/maidana 1) to throwing the least amount of punches in a fight(330/maidana 2).
> 
> there is nothing "fine" about that when the opponent is b-level maidana. devon was on pace to throw 600 and being hit only 120 times by marcos.
> 
> for those that havent followed boxing or mma for very long we are seeing the statistics showing the decline of an aging fighter


Devon was clinching more than Floyd and wasn't at such a large size disadvantage.

Of course, he's declining, but he's not facing stylistic cupcakes the way Manny has.


----------



## SouthPaw

bballchump11 said:


> Please let this fight happen.


and Tim's punches are slower and less sharp.


----------



## DobyZhee

really dissapointed in Pac's post fight interview...

do you want to fight Floyd Mayweather?

"uhhhhh....uhhhhhh.....uhhhhh..(looks around for uncle bob)...yes, I want to fight........floyd mayweather. "

if anything, i think it shows that Manny is not so sute he can win the fight


----------



## Bogotazo

Carpe Diem said:


> I've not seen him used it against southpaws. I've seen him offsets a few southpaws with the lead straight right by simply invited them in with his lead hand and beat them to the punch while they tried to set up their right jabs, but I've not seen him displayed the pull-counter against the southpaws he has fought.


 @bballchump11 help. There's like 1 or 2 small examples. Guerrero or something. If anyone knows I think it's you.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> Please let this fight happen.


so tim landed a punch on paq in a 12 round fight?

wow.

just wow.

im speechless

damn, if the bookies see that gif floyd will probably open as a -800


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> 1st one was almost a pullcounter. Floyd countered Ortiz left hand like that several timez by throwing a right in a tighter trajectory
> 
> 2nd gif was a play outta the Marquez book
> 
> Algieri with his mediocre right was able to land downstairs many timez. Floyd would land str8 rights downstairs like Erik did
> 
> Please let this fight happen.





Carpe Diem said:


> I've not seen him used it against southpaws. I've seen him offsets a few southpaws with the lead straight right by simply invited them in with his lead hand and beat them to the punch while they tried to set up their right jabs, but I've not seen him displayed the pull-counter against the southpaws he has fought.


he did a pullcounter on I believe a zab left hand


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> @bballchump11 help. There's like 1 or 2 small examples. Guerrero or something. If anyone knows I think it's you.


I've seen it before also. He pull countered Roberto's jab and he'll occasionally pull counter a straight left.


----------



## quincy k

SouthPaw said:


> Devon was clinching more than Floyd and wasn't at such a large size disadvantage.
> 
> Of course, he's declining, but he's not facing stylistic cupcakes the way Manny has.


how much more did madiana weigh than canelo on fight night?

how much more did maidana weigh than oscar on fight night?

yeah, it was the size disadvantage for the reason that devon did so much better against marcos than floyd.

that must have been it


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> @bballchump11 help. There's like 1 or 2 small examples. Guerrero or something. If anyone knows I think it's you.





bballchump11 said:


> I've seen it before also. He pull countered Roberto's jab and he'll occasionally pull counter a straight left.


fuck yall fagget fuckers

I KNOW EVERYTHING

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0H7yyVzatTE#t=2m40s

Floyd pullcounters a southpaw jab.:yep


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> so tim landed a punch on paq in a 12 round fight?
> 
> wow.
> 
> just wow.
> 
> im speechless
> 
> damn, if the bookies see that gif floyd will probably open as a -800


Come on man, stop thinking like a little kid and use your college level thinking now. Timothy Bradley isn't a counter puncher. He's an athletic fighter who can ambush or box on the outside. You can compare his fight to Marquez with Mayweather. Bradley's counterpunching ability isn't on the same plain. He doesn't straighten out his right hand enough, doesn't have the reach of Mayweather and isn't nearly as quick on the trigger.

The counters you saw Bradley hitting Pacquiao with is Mayweather's bread and butter. Floyd can and will do this all fight long


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

@bballchump11

Please use your photoshop skills to make a gif out of it.

His pullcounter on Zab is very similar to this:


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> fuck yall fagget fuckers
> 
> I KNOW EVERYTHING
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0H7yyVzatTE#t=2m40s
> 
> Floyd pullcounters a southpaw jab.:yep


Here's another instance


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> Come on man, stop thinking like a little kid and use your college level thinking now. Timothy Bradley isn't a counter puncher. He's an athletic fighter who can ambush or box on the outside. You can compare his fight to Marquez with Mayweather. Bradley's counterpunching ability isn't on the same plain. He doesn't straighten out his right hand enough, doesn't have the reach of Mayweather and isn't nearly as quick on the trigger.
> 
> The counters you saw Bradley hitting Pacquiao with is Mayweather's bread and butter. Floyd can and will do this all fight long


paq has never had good defense, its was incredible offensive output and throwing at unorthodox angles that made him so difficult for textbook boxers like cotto, who showed to be a good counterpuncher when he moved up y 147, and clottey to get dismantled.

if you think floyd, in his current faded version, can do anything "all fight long" against a top 147, let alone 154 fighter in his prime, you are so very wrong.

mayweather is trying to copy his game after bernard because floyd simply does not have the output anymore nor the legs but he will not be successful because fighters at the lower weights generally throw more punches than at the higher weights.

if paq can somehow bring back his 2009 form for one night and one night only(1000 punches and four punch combinations) and we get floyds latest version(maidana 1 and 2 throwing 330 punches) imo floyd will easily lose

and there is no gif that will help you on fight night

"college level" 101 math


----------



## Carpe Diem

bballchump11 said:


> I've seen it before also. He pull countered Roberto's jab and he'll occasionally pull counter a straight left.


I've seen him counter their jab with his own jab over the top of theirs or a left hook counter over the top, but i wouldn't call it a pull counter.

He does a good job at baiting them with his lead hand to set up the lead straight right, but it's not a pull counter.


----------



## bballchump11

Carpe Diem said:


> I've seen him counter their jab with his own jab over the top of theirs or a left hook counter over the top, but i wouldn't call it a pull counter.
> 
> He does a good job at baiting them with his lead hand to set up the lead straight right, but it's not a pull counter.


@ 3:12:12 does this count? It's debatable


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> paq has never had good defense, its was incredible offensive output and throwing at unorthodox angles that made him so difficult for textbook boxers like cotto, who showed to be a good counterpuncher when he moved up y 147, and clottey to get dismantled.
> 
> if you think floyd, in his current faded version, can do anything "all fight long" against a top 147, let alone 154 fighter in his prime, you are so very wrong.
> 
> mayweather is trying to copy his game after bernard because floyd simply does not have the output anymore nor the legs but he will not be successful because fighters at the lower weights generally throw more punches than at the higher weights.
> 
> if paq can somehow bring back his 2009 form for one night and one night only(1000 punches and four punch combinations) and we get floyds latest version(maidana 1 and 2 throwing 330 punches) imo floyd will easily lose
> 
> and there is no gif that will help you on fight night
> 
> "college level" 101 math


Boxing isnt about punch output moron

And Pac aint throwing 1000 punches dummy


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> paq has never had good defense, its was incredible offensive output and throwing at unorthodox angles that made him so difficult for textbook boxers like cotto, who showed to be a good counterpuncher when he moved up y 147, and clottey to get dismantled.
> 
> if you think floyd, in his current faded version, can do anything "all fight long" against a top 147, let alone 154 fighter in his prime, you are so very wrong.
> 
> mayweather is trying to copy his game after bernard because floyd simply does not have the output anymore nor the legs but he will not be successful because fighters at the lower weights generally throw more punches than at the higher weights.
> 
> if paq can somehow bring back his 2009 form for one night and one night only(1000 punches and four punch combinations) and we get floyds latest version(maidana 1 and 2 throwing 330 punches) imo floyd will easily lose
> 
> and there is no gif that will help you on fight night
> 
> "college level" 101 math


quincy, you need to retake a common sense course.

Pac is not gonna throw a 1000 punches against Floyd who is a sharp counter puncher. Floyd reduces everyone's punch output with his movement, counter punching ability and defense.

Did Pac throw 1000 against JMM???


----------



## quincy k

tliang1000 said:


> quincy, you need to retake a common sense course.
> 
> Pac is not gonna throw a 1000 punches against Floyd who is a sharp counter puncher. Floyd reduces everyone's punch output with his movement, counter punching ability and defense.
> 
> Did Pac throw 1000 against JMM???












maidana threw 858 punches

please do not respond to my posts.

you are a clown


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> maidana threw 858 punches
> 
> please do not respond to my posts.
> 
> you are a clown


Are you suggesting that Pac and Marcos got the same style. Does Pac hold, hit and mug fighters?
And second of all does the stats you provided showed a 1000 punches thrown from Maidana?


----------



## quincy k

tliang1000 said:


> Are you suggesting that Pac and Marcos got the same style. Does Pac hold, hit and mug fighters?
> And second of all does the stats you provided showed a 1000 punches thrown from Maidana?


prime paq threw 1200, 1000 and 800, against clottey, margo and cotto, respectively.

to say that it is not possible for manny pacqiuao to turn back the clock for one night and put on a vintage performance is being ignorant.

and the 858 punches that maidana threw has nothing to do with 1000 punches; it was to refute your idiotic proclamation regarding the current faded version of floyd mayweather where you blindly stated that

_*Floyd reduces everyone's punch output with his movement, counter punching ability and defense.
*__*
*_
MAIDANAALEXANDER POWER PUNCHES85/328 (26%)149/396 (38%)JABS8/91 (9%)19/97 (20%)TOTAL PUNCHES93/419 (22%)168/493 (34%)

maidana on course to throw 500 against devon whereas he threw 850 against the current version of floyd

since your posts clearly indicate that you havent been following the sport for very long you would have to be naive to not believe that it is possible for paq to pull off a duran/barkley type performance

good bye...i dont talk to clowns


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> prime paq threw 1200, 1000 and 800, against clottey, margo and cotto, respectively.
> 
> to say that it is not possible for manny pacqiuao to turn back the clock for one night and put on a vintage performance is being ignorant.
> 
> and the 858 punches that maidana threw has nothing to do with 1000 punches; it was to refute your idiotic proclamation regarding the current faded version of floyd mayweather where you blindly stated that
> 
> _*Floyd reduces everyone's punch output with his movement, counter punching ability and defense.
> *__*
> *_
> MAIDANAALEXANDER POWER PUNCHES85/328 (26%)149/396 (38%)JABS8/91 (9%)19/97 (20%)TOTAL PUNCHES93/419 (22%)168/493 (34%)
> 
> maidana on course to throw 500 against devon whereas he threw 850 against the current version of floyd
> 
> since your posts clearly indicate that you havent been following the sport for very long you would have to be naive to not believe that it is possible for paq to pull off a duran/barkley type performance
> 
> good bye...i dont talk to clowns


I never said that Pac couldn't throw 1000 punches. He doesn't need to turn back the clock to throw 1000. he can do that now but he is not going anywhere near that number if he fights Floyd.

Against Maidana I Floyd chose to fight off the ropes.


----------



## randomwalk

Floyd goes to the ropes in almost every fight of late. If he goes to the ropes against Manny like he did against Maidana he's going to lose IMO. If he comes forward with a high guard (like he prefers to do against southpaws) I think he also loses. If he keeps the fight in the center of the ring and turns Manny he wins.


----------



## tliang1000

randomwalk said:


> Floyd goes to the ropes in almost every fight of late. If he goes to the ropes against Manny like he did against Maidana he's going to lose IMO. If he comes forward with a high guard (like he prefers to do against southpaws) I think he also loses. If he keeps the fight in the center of the ring and turns Manny he wins.


Pac is an outside fighter. That is his range. He likes to dart and out so Floyd fighting off the ropes would not putting him in any more danger than if he fights in the center. Pac doesn't stay in the pocket or do much in-fighting.


----------



## quincy k

tliang1000 said:


> I never said that Pac couldn't throw 1000 punches. He doesn't need to turn back the clock to throw 1000. he can do that now but he is not going anywhere near that number if he fights Floyd.
> 
> Against Maidana I Floyd chose to fight off the ropes.


so floyd intentionally chose to "fight off the ropes" and get hit by the most amount of punches in his entire career(221)?

why would he do that? why would he intentionally want to get hit?

so he can pull off some ali/foreman type scenario? floyd arguably having a grand total of one legitimate ko in his last eight fights?

yeah, maidana threw 850 punches against floyd just two fights ago and it is impossible for manny to do 1000 even though he has show on two other occasions and arguably three that he has the ability to do so(a case could be made that paq took off rounds 10-12 against cotto when even cottos wife left the ring after the ninth round in which many people thought the fight shouldve been stopped).

seriously, i really dont want to have a conversation with you. ive read your posts, youre kind of arrogant..and kind of stupid

a person i dont converse with


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> so floyd intentionally chose to "fight off the ropes" and get hit by the most amount of punches in his entire career(221)?
> 
> why would he do that? why would he intentionally want to get hit?
> 
> so he can pull off some ali/foreman type scenario? floyd arguably having a grand total of one legitimate ko in his last eight fights?
> 
> yeah, maidana threw 850 punches against floyd just two fights ago and it is impossible for manny to do 1000 even though he has show on two other occasions and arguably three that he has the ability to do so(a case could be made that paq took off rounds 10-12 against cotto when even cottos wife left the ring after the ninth round in which many people thought the fight shouldve been stopped).
> 
> seriously, i really dont want to have a conversation with you. ive read your posts, youre kind of arrogant..and kind of stupid
> 
> a person i dont converse with


How many punches did Pacquiao throw against Marquez and Bradley punk


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> so floyd intentionally chose to "fight off the ropes" and get hit by the most amount of punches in his entire career(221)?
> 
> why would he do that? why would he intentionally want to get hit?
> 
> so he can pull off some ali/foreman type scenario? floyd arguably having a grand total of one legitimate ko in his last eight fights?
> 
> yeah, maidana threw 850 punches against floyd just two fights ago and it is impossible for manny to do 1000 even though he has show on two other occasions and arguably three that he has the ability to do so(a case could be made that paq took off rounds 10-12 against cotto when even cottos wife left the ring after the ninth round in which many people thought the fight shouldve been stopped).
> 
> seriously, i really dont want to have a conversation with you. ive read your posts, youre kind of arrogant..and kind of stupid
> 
> a person i dont converse with


I'm arrogant but you have attack me personally at the end of your last three post while i am just telling you that it is not that simple. 
Floyd has been trying to give the fans what they want by fighting toe to toe and not pot shot like he very well can. Ever since the Baldomir fight, he *has* made an attempt to entertain the crowd a bit.

I was one the main one who said that Floyd fought out of character against Maidana bc he underestimated him and thought he can get away with it. And i gave a line of examples of my fight night references and that on the rematch, it will not be close and i was right.

Do you honestly think that Floyd would underestimate Pac? Floyd is going to fight his best from the beginning to the end. He is not going to provide a target for Pac to let Manny tee off 1000 punches on him unless he is a moron.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> maidana threw 858 punches
> 
> please do not respond to my posts.
> 
> you are a clown


When Mayweather employed the same spoiling tactica as Alexander he dropped his punch output by 250 punches.

Idiota


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> maidana threw 858 punches
> 
> please do not respond to my posts.
> 
> you are a clown


Floyd vs Macros II

 Total Punches  Mayweather  Maidana  Landed 
 166  128  Thrown 
 326  572  Pct. 
 51%  22%  Jabs 
 Mayweather  Maidana  Landed 
 64  41  Thrown 
 149  237  Pct. 
 43%  17%  Power Punches 
 Mayweather  Maidana  Landed 
 102  87  Thrown 
 177  335  Pct. 
 58%  26% 
*CompuBox Punchstats*
Maidana only threw 572. Floyd was applying constant lateral movement.


----------



## Carpe Diem

bballchump11 said:


> @ 3u:12:12 does this count? It's debatable


Yeah, it was.


----------



## heavyweightcp

This fight will not happen

but if it does

it will be a good fight.

I think Floyd will win the fight in a 7-5 type fight reason being Floyd is better than Manny right now PAC is still good but he is past his prime.

But this fight would most likely be by September of next year and i think Floyd will be more past his prime this fight comes down to floyds movement will be key in this fight he will be getting away from pac outboxing him but im a little torn because mannys speed footwork and angles might force Floyd to the ropes.

And against PAC if he is on the ropes it will be bad because he not like any fighter floyd has fought he will get hit on the ropes flush often just because mannys speed will create openings.

If floyd can box and move like he did against Canelo he will alright most likely but if he tries to fight in the Pocket vs Pac this will be Mayweathers first lost Floyd most also punch in combo i dont see him just getting away with throwing one punch at time vs mannny he will land some nice straight right hands but Mannys in and out attack with his hand movement will cause him trouble.

I would like to see what Freddie Roaches gameplan would be vs Floyd.

Its going to be a good fight but this fight should have taken place in 2009-2010 it would have been a heck of fight then


----------



## bballchump11

:lol: shots fired

Mayweather posted this on facebook




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152683519373113



he's excited for this easy work


----------



## Trash Bags

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: shots fired
> 
> Mayweather posted this on facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152683519373113
> 
> 
> 
> he's excited for this easy work


i dont think it's going to be easy work. there's a reason he's reluctant to fight pacquiao... or he might make it look retarded easy.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

But will the fight happen?


----------



## heavyweightcp

Trash Bags said:


> i dont think it's going to be easy work. there's a reason he's reluctant to fight pacquiao... or he might make it look retarded easy.


yeah i dont think so either i think floyd would win but i dont think it will be easy this will be the best fighter he has every fought


----------



## heavyweightcp

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> But will the fight happen?


something is going to go wrong this fight wont happen i think Floyd will fight Khan


----------



## Mr Magic

*Pacquiao - Mayweather needs to happen in May.*

This is the only fight that matters for both men.

Mayweather-Khan would be an absolute farce.
If this does not happen, fans of both Manny and Floyd need to recognize the problem this sport is put under by both parties, there really can't be anymore excuses for this not happening.


----------



## quincy k

tliang1000 said:


> I'm arrogant but you have attack me personally at the end of your last three post while i am just telling you that it is not that simple.
> Floyd has been trying to give the fans what they want by fighting toe to toe and not pot shot like he very well can. Ever since the Baldomir fight, he *has* made an attempt to entertain the crowd a bit.
> 
> I was one the main one who said that Floyd fought out of character against Maidana bc he underestimated him and thought he can get away with it. And i gave a line of examples of my fight night references and that on the rematch, it will not be close and i was right.
> 
> Do you honestly think that Floyd would underestimate Pac? Floyd is going to fight his best from the beginning to the end. He is not going to provide a target for Pac to let Manny tee off 1000 punches on him unless he is a moron.


i attacked you? this is your first resoonse to me(among others that i have ignored because you are on my ignore list)...a person that has been following boxing for 30 years and successfully betting for ten+

_*quincy, you need to retake a common sense course.

*_


----------



## quincy k

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd vs Macros II
> 
> Total Punches Mayweather Maidana Landed 166 128 Thrown 326 572 Pct. 51% 22% Jabs Mayweather Maidana Landed 64 41 Thrown 149 237 Pct. 43% 17% Power Punches Mayweather Maidana Landed 102 87 Thrown 177 335 Pct. 58% 26%
> 
> Maidana only threw 572. Floyd was applying constant lateral movement.


do youn just pick and choose what you want to see?

how about while limiting maidana to 526 punches he himself was only able to throw 326...his lowest output ever and probably the lowest output of a winning fighter in a championship 12 round fight in the last 30 years?


MAIDANAALEXANDERPOWER PUNCHES85/328 (26%)149/396 (38%)JABS8/91 (9%)19/97 (20%)TOTAL PUNCHES93/419 (22%)168/493 (34%)

devon limiting maidana to 500 punches thrown(pro-rated over 12 rounds) while he himself throwing 600(pro-rated over 12 rounds, close to twice that of current faded mayweathers output).

now please do the forum and the mods a favor and dont repsond to anymore of my posts so i dont have to argue with you wasting bandwidth.


----------



## Trash Bags

Make it hapen.


----------



## Rooster

It really does.

A lot of people think that Pac-May isn't relevant anymore, but that's not true at all. It has lost a ton of historical/legacy significance but it would still be the biggest fight in history. Casuals and the general public aren't going to see it as a 36 year old vs a 38 year old. If it was made tomorrow, every media outlet would be shouting at the screen "it's happening", fans would be jumping around going 'oh shit may 2nd hype!'. I bet it still does 3million+ buys.

Us hardcores know what's up with all the bullshit though and hoping for it to happen is a waste of time. I'm expecting May-Khan/Alexander and Pac-Garcia/Vargas(deargodpleaseno).


----------



## Doc

I love it, I may just buy it just to show my support for great fights but seeing this on theatres would be epic.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Pac has re-sparked my interest in this with his performance over Algieri.


----------



## bballchump11

no shit


----------



## bballchump11

tliang1000 said:


> I'm arrogant but you have attack me personally at the end of your last three post while i am just telling you that it is not that simple.
> Floyd has been trying to give the fans what they want by fighting toe to toe and not pot shot like he very well can. Ever since the Baldomir fight, he *has* made an attempt to entertain the crowd a bit.
> 
> I was one the main one who said that Floyd fought out of character against Maidana bc he underestimated him and thought he can get away with it. And i gave a line of examples of my fight night references and that on the rematch, it will not be close and i was right.
> 
> Do you honestly think that Floyd would underestimate Pac? Floyd is going to fight his best from the beginning to the end. He is not going to provide a target for Pac to let Manny tee off 1000 punches on him unless he is a moron.


Interview right after Mayweather vs Maidana I






Floyd says it all here @5:57
Q: What do you think you can do differently in a rematch

A: Well I can really just stay off the ropes totally and just box and just move and when he gets close to me just tie him up. I could have done that all night.



Carpe Diem said:


> Yeah, it was.


your point is still pretty strong though. We could barely find any examples of it. I don't think the pullcounter will be that important vs Pacquiao.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> Interview right after Mayweather vs Maidana I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd says it all here @5:57
> Q: What do you think you can do differently in a rematch
> 
> A: Well I can really just stay off the ropes totally and just box and just move and when he gets close to me just tie him up. I could have done that all night.
> 
> your point is still pretty strong though. We could barely find any examples of it. I don't think the pullcounter will be that important vs Pacquiao.


can you explain why floyd was only able to throw 326 punches in the second fight?

can you give me an example of another fighter in the last 30 years who won a 12 round championship fight only throwing 330 punches?

forget the fact that this was a rematch and floyd had time to break down film and make adjustments.

for me, statistically, floyd did no better in the rematch against marcos than alexander did in his ten round fight with maidana.

and paq, by some accounts here, has no chance against this current version of floyd?

thats delusional


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> can you explain why floyd was only able to throw 326 punches in the second fight?
> 
> can you give me an example of another fighter in the last 30 years who won a 12 round championship fight only throwing 330 punches?
> 
> forget the fact that this was a rematch and floyd had time to break down film and make adjustments.
> 
> for me, statistically, floyd did no better in the rematch against marcos than alexander did in his ten round fight with maidana.
> 
> and paq, by some accounts here, has no chance against this current version of floyd?
> 
> thats delusional


He threw 326 punches because it was enough for him to win.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> He threw 326 punches because it was enough for him to win.


okay

just strange that ive never seen someone throwing so little. even against mosely, where he won almost every round, he still threw 477 punches or 30 percent less

for me, i see a guy getting hit with the most amount of punches in his career followed by a rematch where he throws the least amount of punches in his career and im thinking fade


----------



## LuckyLuke

There is no excuse. Pac is the clear number two in his era (or even number one considering Pac beat better fighters then Mayweather). The fight has to happen. I dont care whos fault it is, but when the so called TBE doesnt fight his biggest opponent he cant be called TBE even by the biggest flomos.


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> okay
> 
> just strange that ive never seen someone throwing so little. even against mosely, where he won almost every round, he still threw 477 punches or 30 percent less
> 
> for me, i see a guy getting hit with the most amount of punches in his career followed by a rematch where he throws the least amount of punches in his career and im thinking fade


well if he's landing more than 50% of his punches, you don't need to throw much


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> well if he's landing more than 50% of his punches, you don't need to throw much


he landed close to 50 percent against canelo yet still threw 500 punches

but if youre theory is that floyds diminished output is due to him only throwing enough to win fights, at roughly a 30 percent drop off, you will have no argument here as i cant speak for floyd mayweather

my theory is that the precipitous drop off is due to his diminished capacity and advanced age


----------



## ChampionsForever

Anybody saying it doesn't matter anymore are missing the fact that its p4p #1 vs p4p #2 . It's the biggest fight in boxing.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

LuckyLuke said:


> There is no excuse. Pac is the clear number two in his era (or even number one considering Pac beat better fighters then Mayweather). The fight has to happen. I dont care whos fault it is, but when the so called TBE doesnt fight his biggest opponent he cant be called TBE even by the biggest flomos.


Name the better fighters Pacquiao has beaten


----------



## Divi253

Yes it does, so the debates can somewhat stop.


----------



## Ivan Drago

Divi253 said:


> Yes it does, so the debates can somewhat stop.


They will never stop. :stonk


----------



## Ivan Drago

It's 'had to happen next' for 6 years.


----------



## Divi253

Ivan Drago said:


> They will never stop. :stonk


Yeah that's why I had to change it to somewhat.. Even if they fight now we'll still get 'if they fought back in 09' blah blah.


----------



## JeffJoiner

Mayweather is in real danger of being upstaged for his coveted May 5th date. Canelo vs. Cotto is much bigger than anything Floyd has had to compete with in years. Unless he's going to face Khan in Wembley or do something over the top, he could lose some of his spotlight; and nobody loves the spotlight more than Floyd.

Still doubt Floyd is mature enough to work with Arum and vice-a-versa.


----------



## stevebhoy87

Can't see it happening so not giving it much thought. If it ever gets signed Id be hyped no doubt, but until that point, can't get worked up about it


----------



## FloydPatterson

JeffJoiner said:


> Mayweather is in real danger of being upstaged for his coveted May 5th date. Canelo vs. Cotto is much bigger than anything Floyd has had to compete with in years. Unless he's going to face Khan in Wembley or do something over the top, he could lose some of his spotlight; and nobody loves the spotlight more than Floyd.
> 
> Still doubt Floyd is mature enough to work with Arum and vice-a-versa.


Both fighters need to be backed into a corner financially.....Floyd with his Cinco De Mayo faceoff against Canelo, and Pacquiao with his sales figures for Algieri......We may have gotten the pot stirring now


----------



## ChicoTheBoy

It will happen in May


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> i attacked you? this is your first resoonse to me(among others that i have ignored because you are on my ignore list)...a person that has been following boxing for 30 years and successfully betting for ten+
> 
> _*quincy, you need to retake a common sense course.
> 
> *_


"college level" 101 math
I was piggybacking off your statement to bballchump as a joke.

I try respond to posters in how to their tone is in their forum.


----------



## gander tasco

If it doesnt happen by mid next year any little interest I have left is gone.


----------



## quincy k

tliang1000 said:


> "college level" 101 math
> I was piggybacking off your statement to bballchump as a joke.
> 
> I try respond to posters in how to their tone is in their forum.


youve condescendingly spoken down to me on other posts of mine that youve captioned that i never responded to...because you are on my ignore list. i only responded to this thread because enough is enough with your ridicule

i dont have a problem with bballchump11 because he doesnt show a lack of respect nor come across to me as my superior and vice versa.

if i wanted to, i could post some recent boxing bet slips to make you look like a complete fool to everyone here(the chances of you having more at play than me is close to zero) but that is not the intent of this forum...to ridicule and debase others and i choose not to stoop to your level


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> youve condescendingly spoken down to me on other posts of mine that youve captioned that i never responded to...because you are on my ignore list. i only responded to this thread because enough is enough with your ridicule
> 
> i dont have a problem with bballchump11 because he doesnt show a lack of respect nor come across to me as my superior and vice versa.
> 
> if i wanted to, i could post some recent boxing bet slips to make you look like a complete fool to everyone here(the chances of you having more at play than me is close to zero) but that is not the intent of this forum...to ridicule and debase others and i choose not to stoop to your level


Youre a bitch

By all means post your bet slips hoe


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> youve condescendingly spoken down to me on other posts of mine that youve captioned that i never responded to...because you are on my ignore list. i only responded to this thread because enough is enough with your ridicule
> 
> i dont have a problem with bballchump11 because he doesnt show a lack of respect nor come across to me as my superior and vice versa.
> 
> if i wanted to, i could post some recent boxing bet slips to make you look like a complete fool to everyone here(the chances of you having more at play than me is close to zero) but that is not the intent of this forum...to ridicule and debase others and i choose not to stoop to your level


quit being a little bitch. People have said all kinds of nasty shit to me before but i don't care/nor do i hold a grudge. People going to run into disagreements on a forum.

As for a your betting slips, i've got plenty myself buddy.


----------



## quincy k

tliang1000 said:


> quit being a little bitch. People have said all kinds of nasty shit to me before but i don't care/nor do i hold a grudge. People going to run into disagreements on a forum.
> 
> As for a your betting slips, i've got plenty myself buddy.


look, i dont want to interact with you. what do you not understand about that?

or are you going to keep acting like a jaded lover and stalk me like @*MichiganWarrior* whove ive told twice that hes on my ignore list and has now gone full retard and continues to keep captioning my posts in some desperate attempt to get my attention and response

goodbye.

move on.

respect the forum


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> look, i dont want to interact with you. what do you not understand about that?
> 
> or are you going to keep acting like a jaded lover and stalk me like @*MichiganWarrior* whove ive told twice that hes on my ignore list and has now gone full retard and continues to keep captioning my posts in some desperate attempt to get my attention and response
> 
> goodbye.
> 
> move on.
> 
> respect the forum


You don't want to interact with me but yet you keep replying... ok. Go interact with people who agrees with you and write everyone off as assholes then.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

tliang1000 said:


> You don't want to interact with me but yet you keep replying... ok. Go interact with people who agrees with you and write everyone off as assholes then.


:rofl

Good riddance hes a tard


----------



## DobyZhee

Floyd looked like shit on purpose to make it look like Pac will be competitive.

Pac looked fantastic against a C+ green Algieri.

Do the math, Mayweather jr set a trap for Pacquiao


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> Here's another instance


Floyd can throw his pullcounter WITH them or after their shot clearly misses

We don't see it much against lefties because there's too much distance for his pullcounter to cover.

If emmanuel happens to be particularly open to the shot, Floyd will use it. We've seen it happen many times in the past. Floyd makes a punch that we don't think he'll use into a keyshot, eg left upper on Miguel for example.

imo he'll right to the body, right upstairs, check hook, and jab emmanuel to death


----------



## tliang1000

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd can throw his pullcounter WITH them or after their shot clearly misses
> 
> We don't see it much against lefties because there's too much distance for his pullcounter to cover.
> 
> If emmanuel happens to be particularly open to the shot, Floyd will use it. We've seen it happen many times in the past. Floyd makes a punch that we don't think he'll use into a keyshot, eg left upper on Miguel for example.
> 
> imo he'll right to the body, right upstairs, check hook, and jab emmanuel to death


Floyd prolly wouldn't pull counter that much against Pac (if any). Pull counters are designed to shoot over the opponent's jab and obviously the south paw jab is in the opposite direction of the right hand. The jab counter against southpaws is the checkhook, so we'll prolly see Floyd go for the checkhook a lot if they fight. Pac is pretty susceptible to the right hand and Floyd got a great lead right. I can see Floyd countering the hell out of Pac if Pac gets overly aggressive.


----------



## bjl12

DobyZhee said:


> Floyd looked like shit on purpose to make it look like Pac will be competitive.
> 
> Pac looked fantastic against a C+ green Algieri.
> 
> Do the math, Mayweather jr set a trap for Pacquiao


This is almost as dumb as the time Roach claimed Pac let Clottey/Margarito hit him so he could "lure" Mayweather in...all the while still avoiding drug tests (at the time) :rofl


----------



## DobyZhee

bjl12 said:


> This is almost as dumb as the time Roach claimed Pac let Clottey/Margarito hit him so he could "lure" Mayweather in...all the while still avoiding drug tests (at the time) :rofl


Even Floyd gave himself a D after Maidana 2.

Look at all the retards claim how Mayweather Jr has magically slowed down.

Did Pac ever truly slow down or did he face a shit opponent to make him look good?


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

*Is there anyway you can make a case for Floyd being greater than Pac?*

Cause I really don't know how you could put up a coherent argument that Floyd is greater when Pac only needs Barrera and Sasakul which shits over Floyd's 5 best wins.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Cause I really don't know how you could put up a coherent argument that Floyd is greater when Pac only needs Barrera and Sasakul which shits over Floyd's 5 best wins.


Your the second person to mention sasukul as a massive win. What makes it so?


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

MichiganWarrior said:


> Your the second person to mention sasukul as a massive win. What makes it so?


Lineal Flyweight champion at 20 years old.


----------



## Uncle Rico

Pac's resume and wins are probably better, but it doesn't require a genius to make a case for May ultimately being the superior man in the ring. Taking into account style, skills, etc, he'll always be the bigger favourite over his opponents than Pac would be against his.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog

Floyd never took steroids like a lab monkey. /thread


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Lineal Flyweight champion at 20 years old.


Ohhhh lmfao


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Sasukul
@Flea Man @tommygun

School me


----------



## Cableaddict

"Is there anyway you can make a case for Floyd being greater than Pac?"


Of course. He has a hat that says "TBE" !


----------



## Zopilote

Sasakul and Ledwaba have always been very underrated wins for Pac.


----------



## Lester1583

MichiganWarrior said:


> Your the second person to mention sasukul as a massive win. What makes it so?


It's not really massive. Sasakul was no Canto.

It's just underrated compared to some better known wins on Pac's ledger.

Sasakul was a good champion, pretty talented H2H-wise but often lazy and lackadisical - but he was the man who dethroned Arbachakov and he was in his prime when a raw Pac stopped him.

It's not worse for example than the more recognizable and praised Floyd's win over the aging Hernandez.


----------



## tommygun711

MichiganWarrior said:


> Sasukul
> @Flea Man @tommygun
> 
> School me


?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Lester1583 said:


> It's not really massive. Sasakul was no Canto.
> 
> It's just underrated compared to some better known wins on Pac's ledger.
> 
> Sasakul was a good champion, pretty talented H2H-wise but often lazy and lackadisical - but he was the man who dethroned Arbachakov and he was in his prime when a raw Pac stopped him.
> 
> It's not worse for example than the more recognizable and praised Floyd's win over the aging Hernandez.


Thank you. So not exactly massive

@Hoshi your retort


----------



## MichiganWarrior

tommygun711 said:


> ?


I mean u bruh


----------



## Mal

MichiganWarrior said:


> Sasukul
> 
> @Flea Man
> @tommygun
> 
> School me


Why don't you try to learn on your own MW. Read and watch some videos for crying out loud.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

Mal said:


> Why don't you try to learn on your own MW. Read and watch some videos for crying out loud.


Don't turn this into a shitty thread and the same goes MW.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Sasakul and Ledwaba have always been very underrated wins for Pac.


For a completely forgotten fighter, Ledwaba was actually relatively highly regarded when Pac beat him.
No wonder, it was considered an upset back then.

Ledwaba, N'cita, Bungu - all were good african superbantams.

The unstoppable Slashing Tiger Gabula Vabaza would have destroyed all of them, of course, Pac included.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

Well no chance now, thread has been merged :verysad


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

*De La Hoya to make a push for Mayweather vs Pacquiao*

http://www.boxingscene.com/de-la-hoya-make-push-mayweather-pacquiao--84733


----------



## Mal

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Don't turn this into a shitty thread and the same goes MW.


Nothing wrong with that advice. It's how we learn, by watching the fighters and doing actual research. Meant no disrespect. Even when he says all this vile stuff, I keep it cool.


----------



## Hoshi

MichiganWarrior said:


> Thank you. So not exactly massive
> 
> @Hoshi your retort


I thought he was losing handily and pulled something out of the bag. Pacquiao was not expected to beat Sasakul in his backyard. He had just recently avenged his lone defeat to Arbachov. The win gave Pacquiao his first lineal title too.


----------



## DobyZhee

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Don't turn this into a shitty thread and the same goes MW.


It's the shittiest thread on CHB.


----------



## bballchump11

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Cause I really don't know how you could put up a coherent argument that Floyd is greater when Pac only needs Barrera and Sasakul which shits over Floyd's 5 best wins.


:rofl


----------



## DobyZhee

Happy thanksgiving flomos @MichiganWarrior
@bballchump11


----------



## bballchump11

DobyZhee said:


> Happy thanksgiving flomos @MichiganWarrior
> @bballchump11


Happy Thanksgiving to you too man


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl


Well I don't.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

DobyZhee said:


> Happy thanksgiving flomos @MichiganWarrior
> @bballchump11


Happy t day bro


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Hoshi said:


> I thought he was losing handily and pulled something out of the bag. Pacquiao was not expected to beat Sasakul in his backyard. He had just recently avenged his lone defeat to Arbachov. The win gave Pacquiao his first lineal title too.


Ok what makes it better than the 3-4 lineal titles Floyd has?


----------



## bballchump11

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Well I don't.


So Pacquiao could have retired right after Barrera and been an atg?


----------



## tommygun711

I think pac maybe has the slightly deeper resume but floyd is still the greater fighter.. they did mix it up with alot of the same guys after all


----------



## Bulakenyo

Zopilote said:


> Sasakul and Ledwaba have always been very underrated wins for Pac.


That 1998 Sasakul fight was incredible. Experience and technique wise, he had no business winning that fight. Lost most of the rounds coming into the championship rounds, and got out punched maybe 3 to 1. Only thing was, Manny's 1 punch that connected made more damage and he did not care who or where he was fighting. A real fighting cock mentality.

I was in high school when I watched him win those fights, and if he had retired right after the Ledwaba fight, he would have already been a Philippine boxing legend right then and there, 2001. Every win after that fight was like a WTF moment to me.

This was a time when people were asking if this young local superstar could be good enough to win against Bones Adams, never mind Paulie Ayala and Johnny Tapia.


----------



## Flea Man

MichiganWarrior said:


> Sasukul
> 
> @Flea Man
> @tommygun
> 
> School me


Sasakul was a very skilled boxer. A quality Muay Thai fighter and an Olympian, he pushed Arbachakov in the first fight, then beat a physically depleted version for the lineal flyweight championship. Also had wins over undefeated Russian Olympian Makhmutov and former WBC light flyweight champion Rolando Pascua.

He was schooling Manny, but the Filipino was huge at the weight, and despite only possessing size and raw power at that stage, smashed Sasakul and won the belt.

In another era, I doubt Manny would've made the weight on the day. Sasakul was a natural flyweight in every sense of the word.

Pacquiao is one of the very worst lineal flyweight champs ever, even taking into account the poor period between Avelar and Chitalada. But he won the fight, on raw physical gifts, and it's one of the best victories/opponents of his career in my opinion.


----------



## Flea Man

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ok what makes it better than the 3-4 lineal titles Floyd has?


Pacquiao also has 3.


----------



## Flea Man

I would say that if you know so little about the era that you are unaware of Sasakul's prowess, you shouldn't be making judgements on 'who is greater' etc etc or rather that your opinions shouldn't be seen as valid by anyone.


----------



## Powerpuncher

Flea Man said:


> Pacquiao also has 3.


Fly, feather, 140 and technically 4 via robbery at 130


----------



## Flea Man

Powerpuncher said:


> Fly, feather, 140 and technically 4 via robbery at 130


That's why I didn't include 130.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


>


he's eager to fight him NOW

Floyd's usual MO

wait for a guy to come off an impressive performance. omg he knocked down the outfighter Chris 5-6 timez. hype hype hype!

if they fight next, the there will be much hype. Floyd just came off a tough fight. Most fans don't understand styles.:yep Meanwhile emmanuel looked good against an easy opponent.


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> he's eager to fight him NOW
> 
> Floyd's usual MO
> 
> wait for a guy to come off an impressive performance. omg he knocked down the outfighter Chris 5-6 timez. hype hype hype!


:yep true


----------



## Hoshi

Watson has said this a few times now. No way these guys retire leaving a fight this lucrative unmade. Just a shame they milked us with subpar fights for 4 years before finally getting around to it. Better late than never. Who cares, who wins we are boxing fans not cheerleaders :lol:

(Floyd will win :lol


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

heavyweightcp said:


> something is going to go wrong this fight wont happen i think Floyd will fight Khan


Sadly I think you're correct.


----------



## GlassJaw

*Mayweather's best win is JMM KO6 Pacquiao*

I heard that dumb shit was once again posting pictures and video of Pacquiao getting knocked out by JMM on his twitter for like the 5th time. Him and even his fan boys always praise that win like Floyd did it himself, it's quite pathetic. Talk about fucking insecure :rofl


----------



## bballchump11

GlassJaw said:


> I heard that dumb shit was once again posting pictures and video of Pacquiao getting knocked out by JMM on his twitter for like the 5th time. Him and even his fan boys always praise that win like Floyd did it himself, it's quite pathetic. Talk about fucking insecure :rofl


:hey


----------



## GlassJaw

No surprise his biggest fan boy is the first person in the thread running in to defend his honor


----------



## bballchump11

GlassJaw said:


> No surprise his biggest fan boy is the first person in the thread running in to defend his honor


naw I'm just a much bigger fan of boxing than you in general. Bitch


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


>


Great pic, shame your idol will not man up and fight Pacquiao.
What are you trying to prove with your Pbf vs JMM video? That he handled JMM better lmao. And you claim to know boxing


----------



## bballchump11

godsavethequeen said:


> Great pic, shame your idol will not man up and fight Pacquiao.
> What are you trying to prove with your Pbf vs JMM video? That he handled JMM better lmao. And you claim to know boxing


:lol:










butthurtass


----------



## heavyweightcp

Floyd vs khan next


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butthurtass


BUTTHURTASS. About what? JMM was nothing close to being peak in any shape or form for that fight. FACT


----------



## bballchump11

godsavethequeen said:


> BUTTHURTASS. About what? JMM was nothing close to being peak in any shape or form for that fight. FACT


----------



## godsavethequeen

Fraud Willnever has no more excuses. Yet his fans will come up with more. PAC called him out again and no response, neither fighter has an opponent yet. WHERE is Crymeariver at???


----------



## bballchump11

godsavethequeen said:


> Fraud Willnever has no more excuses. Yet his fans will come up with more. PAC called him out again and no response, neither fighter has an opponent yet. WHERE is Crymeariver at???


cluelessass :lol:


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> cluelessass :lol:


Coming from.you that's hilarious. Keep the promo you flomo


----------



## bballchump11

godsavethequeen said:


> Coming from.you that's hilarious. Keep the promo you flomo


Trolling the trolls today


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> Trolling the trolls today


You are the biggest flomo troll here. Instead of posting pics and gifts why not start a sensible conversation about why Fraud is so quiet. Oh that's right cos flomos only make shit up. 
Put that education of yours to some use and stop being so retarded


----------



## bballchump11

godsavethequeen said:


> You are the biggest flomo troll here. Instead of posting pics and gifts why not start a sensible conversation about why Fraud is so quiet. Oh that's right cos flomos only make shit up.
> Put that education of yours to some use and stop being so retarded


are you getting mad because I don't give a shit about having a real conversation with trolls? How about you keep up with what's going on recently and you won't look so stupid in the future :hi:


----------



## GlassJaw

bballchump11 said:


> naw I'm just a much bigger fan of boxing than you in general. Bitch


So that's why you make fake picture of Mayweather knocking down Pacquiao? since he won't man up and actually fight him? That's sad


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog

I wonder what you pacquiao fans think of Leonard? Since you consider floyd such a coward, leonard publicly "ducked" Hagler for much longer.


----------



## jonnytightlips

Apparently some fella from the UAE is is willing to cough up 200 million dollars to make this happen. Think he has something to do with Mayweather Promotions. The article is over at the scene.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

jonnytightlips said:


> *Apparently some fella from the UAE is is willing to cough up 200 million dollars to make this happen. Think he has something to do with Mayweather Promotions.* The article is over at the scene.


no wonder why Floyd always demanded the lion's share. Floyd's out cutting the business deals while emmanuel is at home being a pinay princess


----------



## quincy k

BoxingJabsBlog said:


> I wonder what you pacquiao fans think of Leonard? Since you consider floyd such a coward, leonard publicly "ducked" Hagler for much longer.


what?

leonard, before his retirement, was previously the lineal ww 147 champ and his first fight ever at mw 160 was against hagler

for floyd to have accomplished something this great he wouldve had to have fought, and beaten, kp or sergio after he beat blown up lw jmm

you can always tell who a flomo is because they are always the guy that hasnt followed boxing for more than four or five years.


----------



## igor_otsky

bballchump11 said:


> Trolling the trolls today


Pacquiao has some GOD hands in there. His left glove twisted but can still fight lol


----------



## bballchump11

GlassJaw said:


> So that's why you make fake picture of Mayweather knocking down Pacquiao? since he won't man up and actually fight him? That's sad


you're just as clueless as the other troll


----------



## bballchump11

igor_otsky said:


> Pacquiao has some GOD hands in there. His left glove twisted but can still fight lol


:lol: shitty Photoshop


----------



## rjjfan

Floyd apparently threatened to fire his dad over mentioning Pacquaio.

Floyd Sr. Not Sure Why He Was Threatened Over Manny
Mobile Version Share Click Here To Email Search BoxingScene Database 

By Edward Chaykovsky

A few months ago, Floyd Mayweather Sr. found himself in some hot water. The trainer did an interview that became viral on the internet. The trainer told a newspaper that he confidently believed a fight would happen between his son, Floyd Mayweather Jr., and Filipino superstar Manny Pacquiao.

Following that interviews, Mayweather Jr. did his own interview and issued a public threat. Mayweather Jr. made it clear that if his father continued to discuss his business in the press - he would be swiftly replaced with a new trainer.

"I donâ€™t know why in the hell that was, but itâ€™s his business and Iâ€™m not really gonna get into it. Thatâ€™s his business, whatever he wants to do. If he wants to fight Pacquiao or if he doesnâ€™t want to fight him, thatâ€™s on him," Mayweather Sr. told On The Ropes Boxing Radio.

"There was something that was written up in the paper, I donâ€™t know what it could be about. I donâ€™t even know what it was about to be honest. It was nothing that contained to me because if theyâ€™re gonna fight, theyâ€™re gonna fight. Thatâ€™s on them. I didnâ€™t say a damn thing wrong about nothing."


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> you're just as clueless as the other troll


The reason you will not have this conversation is because you ain't got shit. It's funny reading your pathetic attempts to deflect negativity from your ideology of what a boxer is. But hey I guess guys with no balls need to stick together. Thanks for.proving my point FLOMO


----------



## steviebruno

bballchump11 said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butthurtass


It's funny because it's just so damn easy to find pictures of Pac square on ass.


----------



## GlassJaw

bballchump11 said:


> you're just as clueless as the other troll


You're just as blind as the other fanboy


----------



## bballchump11

GlassJaw said:


> You're just as blind as the other fanboy





godsavethequeen said:


> The reason you will not have this conversation is because you ain't got shit. It's funny reading your pathetic attempts to deflect negativity from your ideology of what a boxer is. But hey I guess guys with no balls need to stick together. Thanks for.proving my point FLOMO


tldr. Yall will look stupid once Mayweather whoops his ass in May. No need for me to elaborate


----------



## thehook13




----------



## BoxingGenius27

thehook13 said:


>


Pretty good, but I doubt the fight happens.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

*Marquez: Floyd Mayweather Still Beats Manny Pacquiao!*



> By Miguel Rivera
> 
> WBO welterweight champion Manny Pacquiao has looked impressive as of late. After suffering back to back defeats to Timothy Bradley and Juan Manuel Marquez in 2012, the Filpino star is now on a three fight win streak.
> 
> He returned late last year to win a dominating decision over Brandon Rios. He came back in June to dominate Bradley in their rematch, and last Saturday night he dropped Chris Algieri six times for a very wide decision win.
> 
> Marquez has faced both Mayweather and Pacquiao in the ring. In 2009, Mayweather easily handled Marquez over twelve rounds. Pacquiao has struggled against Marquez in all four of their meetings. In the fourth fight in 2012, Pacquiao was knocked out cold in the sixth round.
> 
> After fighting both of them, Marquez always gave Mayweather the advantage. Even with Pacquiao's recent streak and Mayweather slowing down a little, the Mexican veteran is still picking Mayweather to win if a 2015 mega-match is made.
> 
> "For me, Mayweather would win. He is not a puncher, but he is an artist in the ring. He is the best in terms of defense and he's very quick with counter-punches and that's what hurts Pacquiao. He handles timing very well and it is an important factor and a very harmful weapon against Pacquiao," Marquez told ESPN Deportes.
> 
> "[Mayweather] won't win by knockout, but on points. We know that defensively Mayweather is the best in the world and he is considered as the best pound for pound."


http://www.boxingscene.com/marquez-floyd-mayweather-still-beats-manny-pacquiao--84810


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Papa del Pacquiao has spoken.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

What a salty bastard.


----------



## Zopilote

Rockinghorseshit said:


> What a salty bastard.


Nothing wrong with what Juan said.


----------



## gander tasco

Floyd may be the greatest at winning imaginary fights.


----------



## Flea Man

bballchump11 said:


> naw I'm just a much bigger fan of boxing than you in general. Bitch


You are unbearable when it comes to Mayweather. Cool everywhere else though.


----------



## ChampionsForever

If Mayweather ducks Pac again he should be off of the p4p #1 spot, it would be a joke, for him not to even respond to Pac calling him out is telling me that a big fat duck is coming.


----------



## bballchump11

Flea Man said:


> You are unbearable when it comes to Mayweather. Cool everywhere else though.


I just posted the picture because I thought it looked cool and now I have 2 clowns trying to talk shit to me because they're butthurt. I don't feel like actually having a real conversation with either one of them, so I'm trolling the hell out of them


----------



## Carpe Diem

Part 2


----------



## DobyZhee

Heard manny was open to fighting Khan in England...

I'd support it


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> I just posted the picture because I thought it looked cool and now I have 2 clowns trying to talk shit to me because they're butthurt. I don't feel like actually having a real conversation with either one of them, so I'm trolling the hell out of them


You couldn't fight your way out of paper bag. You as the knowledgeable flea man says are a flomo troll. Your just a wee streak of pi$$ who thinks he knows about boxing because is the towel boy at his local gimp gym


----------



## mrtony80

Don't get excited, folks. Don't believe the rumors about negotiations going on. They aren't. The bottom line is, if Mayweather doesn't want it, it's not going to happen, and Mayweather doesn't want it. If he did, he wouldn't be posting shit on Twitter discrediting Pac.


----------



## bballchump11

godsavethequeen said:


> You couldn't fight your way out of paper bag. You as the knowledgeable flea man says are a flomo troll. Your just a wee streak of pi$$ who thinks he knows about boxing because is the towel boy at his local gimp gym


Trust me man. I'd beat the living shit out of you if you decided to spar me


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> Trust me man. I'd beat the living shit out of you if you decided to spar me


Trust you pmsl your as slow as molasses, a streak of pi$$ slapping the punch bag in an empty room because your embaressed that you'll be seen by the real boxers in the gym. 
And if I fought you, you would be flattened and you won't get back up FACT


----------



## bballchump11

godsavethequeen said:


> Trust you pmsl your as slow as molasses, a streak of pi$$ slapping the punch bag in an empty room because your embaressed that you'll be seen by the real boxers in the gym.
> And if I fought you, you would be flattened and you won't get back up FACT


:lol: post a video of you doing anything then if I'm slow, troll.


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: post a video of you doing anything then if I'm slow, troll.


I'm double your age you gnat. We didn't have the luxury of technology when I was younger and in the gym. 
You keep using the troll word, and I will knock your teeth straight out of your gobshite mouth. It will only take a jab to put your punk ass on the canvas. 
Just keeping it real


----------



## bballchump11

Out of shape, key board warrior got embarrassed. All over


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> Out of shape, key board warrior got embarrassed. All over


Come try flomo. Your undefeated against a heavy punch bag...Congrats lmao.


----------



## church11

don't call me a troll or i'll threaten to fight you in real life lol

it's just a sport...and it's just the internet man haha


----------



## bballchump11

godsavethequeen said:


> Come try flomo. Your undefeated against a heavy punch bag...Congrats lmao.


you're embarassing yourself man. Look how mad you are now. Over a picture I posted because I thought it looked pretty cool. All I have to do is post a picture of Pacquiao getting punched in the face and you get furious :lol:


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

*Yo Bogo BoxingScene Paqturds Stealing Your Analysis About Marquez's Success Over Pacquaio*

http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=660282
@Bogotazo


----------



## Mr. Brain

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=660282
> 
> @Bogotazo


Got a phishing attack warning as soon as I clicked link, watch out!


----------



## thehook13

Fools could use an education anyway


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539254300720242688
I wonder how this will affect negotiations with Mayweather


----------



## Tko6

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539254300720242688
> I wonder how this will affect negotiations with Mayweather


It shouldn't, but it will affect Pac's choice of opponent if negotiations go to shit as expected. The event sells itself in this case. Floyd probably deserves a 60-40 split at this point, but neither guy is getting even half the numbers against anyone else and those numbers keep going down in both their cases. I'd be amazed if Showtime and HBO aren't bringing everything they have to bear to get this fight made, 50% of this fight is still more than either network would get from 100% of any other fight and there's the potential for 2 or 3 fights.


----------



## bballchump11

Tko6 said:


> It shouldn't, but it will affect Pac's choice of opponent if negotiations go to shit as expected. The event sells itself in this case. Floyd probably deserves a 60-40 split at this point, but neither guy is getting even half the numbers against anyone else and those numbers keep going down in both their cases. I'd be amazed if Showtime and HBO aren't bringing everything they have to bear to get this fight made, 50% of this fight is still more than either network would get from 100% of any other fight and there's the potential for 2 or 3 fights.


yeah based off the numbers I'm hearing being thrown around, you're right. I heard they're offering Mayweather 100 million and Pacquiao 60-80 million. They can't get half of that against anybody else. Then if this is Floyd's last year in boxing, then it makes perfect sense for him. Floyd needs to put any animosity he has with Arum aside to make this fight now. Plus his TMT brand will reach an all time high


----------



## rjjfan




----------



## Flea Man

bballchump11 said:


> I just posted the picture because I thought it looked cool and now I have 2 clowns trying to talk shit to me because they're butthurt. I don't feel like actually having a real conversation with either one of them, so I'm trolling the hell out of them


Fair do's.


----------



## Tko6

bballchump11 said:


> yeah based off the numbers I'm hearing being thrown around, you're right. I heard they're offering Mayweather 100 million and Pacquiao 60-80 million. They can't get half of that against anybody else. Then if this is Floyd's last year in boxing, then it makes perfect sense for him. Floyd needs to put any animosity he has with Arum aside to make this fight now. Plus his TMT brand will reach an all time high


It's win-win for everybody involved, except if Floyd loses his zero ofc. Both guys get career-high paydays, the networks get huge paydays, and boxing gets a huge publicity boost.


----------



## tliang1000

bballchump11 said:


> Trust me man. I'd beat the living shit out of you if you decided to spar me


Good bagwork bbchump.

Some pro's. You've got some quick hands, i like the movements, like the combos and your varieties.
Some con's. This bag work seem offensive orientated but that may be your style. I'm more defensive orientated so i keep a tight guard and tighter form.

keep it up bro, this is a good bag work. People hating on it have no idea what bad bag work looks like.


----------



## Theron




----------



## tliang1000

Theron said:


>


Good promo, except it suggests that Floyd is "scared"
Floyd gets interviewed and said "if the fight presents itself, lets make it happen"
Pac gets interviewed and said "I think i am ready for him this year" and gets no shit. Every pac excuses gets no shit... i don't get it.

Lets make it happen.


----------



## el mosquito

lmao, floyd-pacquiao started being discussed in ESB at around 2008 or earlier. Now its 2014 and shit hasnt happened yet


----------



## Bogotazo

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=660282
> 
> @Bogotazo


Thanks dude. This isn't the first time either. And always that thread :lol:

Why has the original disappeared since last night though :sad5


----------



## Wallet

Bogotazo said:


> Thanks dude. This isn't the first time either. And always that thread :lol:
> 
> Why has the original disappeared since last night though :sad5


http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=358733


----------



## thehook13

Fight him chickenshit mayweather :rofl


----------



## thehook13

ChampionsForever said:


> If Mayweather ducks Pac again he should be off of the p4p #1 spot, it would be a joke, for him not to even respond to Pac calling him out is telling me that a big fat duck is coming.


:deal

Never ceases to amaze me how people stand up for Mayweather. Idiots


----------



## Bogotazo

Wallet said:


> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=358733


Oh thanks, phew. For some reason it didn't work on my phone.


----------



## mrtony80

bballchump11 said:


> Trust me man. I'd beat the living shit out of you if you decided to spar me


Why do you shoot so low, man? More from the elbow than the shoulder. Just asking.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539254300720242688
> I wonder how this will affect negotiations with Mayweather


I thought it was going to be 65-35 at this point

neither guys frequently hits a mil at this point but Floyd did set a ppv record last year. meanwhile emmanuel has been lagging behind in ppv and opposition. emmanuel gon be in for a rude awakening if fight happens as he's forced in there against a REAL boxer



Tko6 said:


> It shouldn't, but it will affect Pac's choice of opponent if negotiations go to shit as expected. The event sells itself in this case. Floyd probably deserves a 60-40 split at this point, but neither guy is getting even half the numbers against anyone else and those numbers keep going down in both their cases. I'd be amazed if Showtime and HBO aren't bringing everything they have to bear to get this fight made, 50% of this fight is still more than either network would get from 100% of any other fight and there's the potential for 2 or 3 fights.


dont think emmanuel gives a fuck at this point

just yesterday bop said j vargas is their plan B. at this point he's doing it solely to get paid and has no desire to be the best.


----------



## bballchump11

Manny has been talking more shit on twitter recently than Floyd has


----------



## bballchump11

Tko6 said:


> It's win-win for everybody involved, except if Floyd loses his zero ofc. Both guys get career-high paydays, the networks get huge paydays, and boxing gets a huge publicity boost.


yeah that's true. Both of them probably benefited from not fighting each other in the past because of the extra buzz they would get for their other fights. Now both of their numbers are going down and are looking to Amir Khan and Jessie Vargas to fight :sad5
No reason not to make this fight now



tliang1000 said:


> Good bagwork bbchump.
> 
> Some pro's. You've got some quick hands, i like the movements, like the combos and your varieties.
> Some con's. This bag work seem offensive orientated but that may be your style. I'm more defensive orientated so i keep a tight guard and tighter form.
> 
> keep it up bro, this is a good bag work. People hating on it have no idea what bad bag work looks like.


thanks pimpin. I know I'm not perfect, but I'm not going to let some out of shape, keyboard warrior talk shit to me :hey

and I am more focusing on my offense here and fluidity, but I'm also looking to transition from defense and offense better. It's hard to do that in front of a bag, but it's always good to drill it



mrtony80 said:


> Why do you shoot so low, man? More from the elbow than the shoulder. Just asking.


It's a habit I'm trying to kick. The bag I used to use was pretty low and it caused me to punch lower than I should.


----------



## thehook13

I think manny wants this fight so finally he can finally retire. He's said for a while he wants mayweather for his last fight.


----------



## Bogotazo

thehook13 said:


> I think manny wants this fight so finally he can finally retire. He's said for a while he wants mayweather for his last fight.


Yep.


----------



## quincy k

thehook13 said:


> Fight him chickenshit mayweather :rofl


at 2:30 with larry king, exactly what does manny pacquiao having "to wake up" have to do with floyd agreeing to a fight with manny?

i dont ever recall floyd having a problem fighting zab, sharmba, ortiz, cotto, manfredy or gatti after they were kod.

this guy should have all questions regarding paq directed to his pr firm to answer

he just looks dumb


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> at 2:30 with larry king, exactly what does manny pacquiao having "to wake up" have to do with floyd agreeing to a fight with manny?
> 
> i dont ever recall floyd having a problem fighting zab, sharmba, ortiz, cotto, manfredy or gatti after they were kod.
> 
> this guy should have all questions regarding paq directed to his pr firm to answer
> 
> he just looks dumb


except Manny had just gotten KO'd at that point. Floyd would have gotten ridiculed to death if he made the Pacquiao fight right after he got KO'd. Since then Pacquiao accumulated 3 wins and beat Bradley. The fight is plausible now and should be made


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> except Manny had just gotten KO'd at that point. Floyd would have gotten ridiculed to death if he made the Pacquiao fight right after he got KO'd. Since then Pacquiao accumulated 3 wins and beat Bradley. The fight is plausible now and should be made


larry king asked if the fight "will ever happen."

he didnt ask if it was going to happen in paqs next fight after he was kod.

floyd fought hoya after he lost by ko to hopkins just one fight later.

and i dont remember floyd ever making a reference to hoyas ko loss prior to the fight.


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> larry king asked if the fight "will ever happen."
> 
> he didnt ask if it was going to happen in paqs next fight after he was kod.
> 
> floyd fought hoya after he lost by ko to hopkins just one fight later.
> 
> and i dont remember floyd ever making a reference to hoyas ko loss prior to the fight.


another thing is that Mayweather hates answering questions about other fighters when he's in promotion for a fight. But why are you harping on this? Obviously he's looking to make the fight now

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...s-manny-pacquiao-real-bad-according-to-watson


> â€œHe beat [Algieri] up real bad. He whipped on that boy. Heâ€™s back to being Manny Pacquiao. That makes the fight great for Floyd. Floyd wants him to be at his best,â€ said Sam Watson.
> 
> â€œEverybody wants to see Floyd lose. They want to see Floyd lose to Pacquiao. Floyd is ready, Floyd wants it. Floyd asks me every day. Floyd says, â€˜I want that fight, Sam. I want him.â€™ Now heâ€™s speaking out on it, and I hope that he gets it.â€


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> another thing is that Mayweather hates answering questions about other fighters when he's in promotion for a fight. But why are you harping on this? Obviously he's looking to make the fight now
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...s-manny-pacquiao-real-bad-according-to-watson


how am i harping on it?

im pointing out the fact that it is a bizarre response to a legitimate question as there was no doubt that paq is a worthy opponent

its not the same as when lennox was asked if he was going to fight chris byrd and lennox replied that he wasnt going to fight a bird and then went on to fight vitali who was the rightful number two heavyweight at the time

if paq agree to full testing and a 40/60 split and the fight does not get made will you agree that floyd does not want to fight paq?

a simple yes or no response and no rationalization is needed


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> how am i harping on it?
> 
> im pointing out the fact that it is a bizarre response to a legitimate question as there was no doubt that paq is a worthy opponent
> 
> its not the same as when lennox was asked if he was going to fight chris byrd and lennox replied that he wasnt going to fight a bird and then went on to fight vitali who was the rightful number two heavyweight at the time
> 
> if paq agree to full testing and a 40/60 split and the fight does not get made will you agree that floyd does not want to fight paq?
> 
> a simple yes or no response and no rationalization is needed


Pac wasn't a worth opponent then, he is now. Situations change man. Cotto wasn't a worthy opponent right after he lost to Pacquiao. He was after he beat Mayorga, Foreman and Margarito II.


----------



## Mr Magic

bballchump11 said:


> Trust me man. I'd beat the living shit out of you if you decided to spar me


:lol:

Chicken wing jabs and a stick-man's physique. Not so sure about you beating "the living shit out" of anyone, let alone grown men who have been sparring regularly.


----------



## bballchump11

Mr Magic said:


> :lol:
> 
> Chicken wing jabs and a stick-man's physique. Not so sure about you beating "the living shit out" of anyone, let alone grown men who have been sparring regularly.


oh look another one. Firstly, that keyboard warrior isn't sparring regularly or at all. Secondly, if you saw me with my shirt off, you wouldn't call it a stick-man's physique or whatever that's supposed to mean. 
and where's your video at? What's your record?


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> Pac wasn't a worth opponent then, he is now. Situations change man. Cotto wasn't a worthy opponent right after he lost to Pacquiao. He was after he beat Mayorga, Foreman and Margarito II.


im not trying to harass you but can you please answer this question? if you dont want to i understand

_if paq agree to full testing and a 40/60 split and the fight does not get made will you agree that floyd does not want to fight paq?_

_a simple yes or no response and no rationalization is needed_


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> im not trying to harass you but
> 
> _if paq agree to full testing and a 40/60 split and the fight does not get made will you agree that floyd does not want to fight paq?_
> 
> _a simple yes or no response and no rationalization is needed_


I just think you're trying to make an issue out of something old and out dated. Pacquiao was fresh off of Marquez IV then. Now that he's reasserted himself, Floyd appears to want the fight and both sides are working on a deal.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> I just think you're trying to make an issue out of something old and out dated. Pacquiao was fresh off of Marquez IV then. Now that he's reasserted himself, Floyd appears to want the fight and both sides are working on a deal.


i just think you're trying to avoid my question

but thats okay

lets just say for all intents and purposes youre exercising the fifth amendment here


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> i just think you're trying to avoid my question
> 
> but thats okay
> 
> lets just say for all intents and purposes youre exercising the fifth amendment here


This question? "if paq agree to full testing and a 40/60 split and the fight does not get made will you agree that floyd does not want to fight paq?"

I can't answer just solely based off of this because there could be other issues that could prevent the fight from being made like them fighting in Macou, at a catchweight or some silly shit like that


----------



## Mr Magic

bballchump11 said:


> oh look another one. Firstly, that keyboard warrior isn't sparring regularly or at all. Secondly, if you saw me with my shirt off, you wouldn't call it a stick-man's physique or whatever that's supposed to mean.
> and where's your video at? What's your record?


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> This question? "if paq agree to full testing and a 40/60 split and the fight does not get made will you agree that floyd does not want to fight paq?"
> 
> I can't answer just solely based off of this because there could be other issues that could prevent the fight from being made like them fighting in Macou, at a catchweight or some silly shit like that


fight in vegas or texas

no catchweight(fight is at 147)

full testing

40/60 split in favor of floyd

if paq agrees to these conditions and the fight does not get made, in your opinion, do you agree that mayweather simply does to want to fight pacquiao?


----------



## quincy k

Mr Magic said:


>


no offense but unless you put up your own boxing video then you, imo, really have no right to criticize another person who has done so


----------



## bballchump11

Mr Magic said:


>


where's your video at bruh? Show me the magic


quincy k said:


> fight in vegas or texas
> 
> no catchweight(fight is at 147)
> 
> full testing
> 
> 40/60 split in favor of floyd
> 
> if paq agrees to these conditions and the fight does not get made, in your opinion, do you agree that mayweather simply does to want to fight pacquiao?


Yeah most likely it means Floyd doesn't want to fight. He still may have issues with Arum though. According to Stephen A Smith, he got information inside the Mayweather camp that Mayweather recently offered $10 million dollars to step aside.






Just cross your fingers that CBS's CEO can bring the sides together successfully


----------



## Mr Magic

quincy k said:


> no offense but unless you put up your own boxing video then you, imo, really have no right to criticize another person who has done so


His problem is he boasted about being able to beat "the living shit" out of another poster on here.
I never made such a claim.


----------



## bballchump11

Mr Magic said:


> His problem is he boasted about being able to beat "the living shit" out of another poster on here.
> I never made such a claim.


and I would too. If an actual boxer on this site wants to criticize, then I'm all ears and willing to listen like @DBerry, but you'be proven nothing to me


----------



## Mr Magic

bballchump11 said:


> and I would too. If an actual boxer on this site wants to criticize, then I'm all ears and willing to listen like @DBerry, but you'be proven nothing to me


I take no offense to being a non-entity to you, I know full well what I am capable of, I don't need to come on some boxing forum to make claims, like some little tweeting bird such as yourself.

But keep it up, one day you might find the guts to go to a boxing gym and be humbled, tweeting bird.


----------



## bballchump11

Mr Magic said:


> I take no offense to being a non-entity to you, I know full well what I am capable of, I don't need to come on some boxing forum to make claims, like some little tweeting bird such as yourself.
> 
> But keep it up, one day you might find the guts to go to a boxing gym and be humbled, tweeting bird.


show me the magic


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> show me the magic


fools in here remind me of them practitioners of obscure martial arts

My technique is so deadly that I have no fight footage. if I fight for real, someone will nearly die

shut ur foo azz down

then you see em 'spar' and do nothing but hand drills and pull the punch right before the point of impact


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> fools in here remind me of them practitioners of obscure martial arts
> 
> My technique is so deadly that I have no fight footage. if I fight for real, someone will nearly die
> 
> shut ur foo azz down
> 
> then you see em 'spar' and do nothing but hand drills and pull the punch right before the point of impact


:rofl I know you're very familiar with the type. We have two of them in this thread


----------



## mrtony80

bballchump11 said:


> I just think you're trying to make an issue out of something old and out dated. Pacquiao was fresh off of Marquez IV then. Now that he's reasserted himself, Floyd appears to want the fight and both sides are working on a deal.


What have you seen that suggests Floyd wants the fight? I don't think he does.


----------



## bballchump11

mrtony80 said:


> What have you seen that suggests Floyd wants the fight? I don't think he does.


 all of the recent negotiations that have been going on. Then Sam Watson, Stephen Espinoza and CBS's ceo says he wants it


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

thehook13 said:


> :deal
> 
> Never ceases to amaze me how people stand up for Mayweather. Idiots


Because some are delusional @*bballchump11* @Capaedia, I've seen both of your posts on boxingscene for sometime through the years. Why do you back this guy? Some will say "Floyd called Bob and Manny's bluff" ect ect


----------



## mrtony80

bballchump11 said:


> all of the recent negotiations that have been going on. Then Sam Watson, Stephen Espinoza and CBS's ceo says he wants it


What are these mysterious negotiations, though? We've been hearing about secret negotiations since '09. I don't understand what is so different now.


----------



## bballchump11

When's the last time i posted on that hell hole?


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

bballchump11 said:


> all of the recent negotiations that have been going on. Then Sam Watson, Stephen Espinoza and CBS's ceo says he wants it


http://fighthype.com/news/article18588.html

What about this though? It could be that the recent negotiations were mainly hot air?


----------



## bballchump11

mrtony80 said:


> What are these mysterious negotiations, though? We've been hearing about secret negotiations since '09. I don't understand what is so different now.


Have you not been keeping up? I wouldn't blame you since the mods merge everything in this thread


----------



## bballchump11

Rockinghorseshit said:


> http://fighthype.com/news/article18588.html
> 
> What about this though? It could be that the recent negotiations were mainly hot air?


I read that and it's more of an opinion than anything. That's how the writer interpreted Mayweather posting that video. I saw it as a good sign


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> I read that and it's more of an opinion than anything. That's how the writer interpreted Mayweather posting that video. I saw it as a good sign


a good sign?

if its true that floyd posted the paq ko on his instagram choreographed to the song another one bites the dust that is pathetic.

i dont remember any champion ever doing this in mma or boxing regarding a future opponent that had been previously kod...its an unwritten rule of respect to the sport not to mention the fighter.

this isnt wwe


----------



## quincy k

they need to either fight or not fight.

wtf is this instagram garbage?

did floyd ever make tko videos with gatti, zab, hoya, sharmba or cotto?


----------



## mrtony80

bballchump11 said:


> Have you not been keeping up? I wouldn't blame you since the mods merge everything in this thread


I've haven't seen or heard anything that would suggest the rumors aren't exactly that...rumors. Pac's side seems to want it, sure, that means nothing if Mayweather doesn't. On top of that, how would the HBO-Showtime thing work out?


----------



## bballchump11

I'm on my phone in the middle of class. I'll answer yall later


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

mrtony80 said:


> I've haven't seen or heard anything that would suggest the rumors aren't exactly that...rumors. *Pac's side seems to want it*, sure, that means nothing if Mayweather doesn't. On top of that, how would the HBO-Showtime thing work out?


his plan b sounds convinced that he'll get the fight

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...acquiao-quot&p=1687440&viewfull=1#post1687440

meanwhile Floyd doesn't even have a backup opponent set up


----------



## quincy k

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> his plan b sounds convinced that he'll get the fight
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...acquiao-quot&p=1687440&viewfull=1#post1687440
> 
> meanwhile Floyd doesn't even have a backup opponent set up


mayweather did not announce his customary cinco de mayo fight until the end of february

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxin...ng-boxing-world-announces-005422498--box.html

world class opponents not coming off an injury need three months maximum to sign and prepare for a fight


----------



## PBFred

Pacquiao and Arum appear to be doing a great job on the PR front but I am not convinced of their actual willingness to make the deal.

1. Arum keeps talking about HBO and Showtime doing some sort of one off, co-broadcast like they did with Lewis and Tyson. All this does is add another party into the pot of money that Mayweather and team will not agree to. Mayweather has a contract with Showtime, Manny is a free agent. Why is this necessary again? HBO will certainly be pissed at Arum but boxing is a fluid business and they will get over it. 

2. The numbers out in the media (Mayweather 100 million, Pacquiao 80 or 90 million) seem to indicate a 55/45 type of split expectation at best for Mayweather while the fair split is 65/35 or at the very least 60/40. 

3. Koncz said something along the lines of "no urgency, we'll enjoy the holidays before making any sort of decision". After 5 years, there should be urgency and again this just speaks to the amateurs that Pac has running his shit. 

Everyone seems to talk like Mayweather carries the burden to make the fight while it's the opposite. It's so frustrating to watch and see people jump on the bandwagon again, almost 5 years to the day. 

Arum should go to Moonves/Espinoza and Haymon and say 40% of all revenue and Showtime it is and the fight would get made tomorrow. Anything else is overcomplicating and/or pricing themselves out. And to the people who will say "Mayweather should just take the 50/50 and make the fight for the fans", why can't Pacquiao and Arum take their 40% that is fair and more representative of what they are bringing to the promotion? Floyd is the big dog here. 

IMO May-Khan and Pac-Vargas will be the two fights, assuming Khan wins next week. Another 900k and 35 mil for Floyd and another 500k and 12 mil for Pac. Yawn.


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> a good sign?
> 
> if its true that floyd posted the paq ko on his instagram choreographed to the song another one bites the dust that is pathetic.
> 
> i dont remember any champion ever doing this in mma or boxing regarding a future opponent that had been previously kod...its an unwritten rule of respect to the sport not to mention the fighter.
> 
> this isnt wwe


It's just weird that Floyd would post a video about Pacquiao out of the blue. Either he's just trying to troll him after his fight, or maybe it's a sign for something else. None of us can say for sure. And some of Amir Khan's opponents have posted videos of him getting KO'd before they fought.



mrtony80 said:


> I've haven't seen or heard anything that would suggest the rumors aren't exactly that...rumors. Pac's side seems to want it, sure, that means nothing if Mayweather doesn't. On top of that, how would the HBO-Showtime thing work out?


In regards to the past negotiations, I knew most of those were bullshit like the stuff in Dubai. The only ones that actually occurred where at the end of 2009 that got dismantled of the drug testing cutoff date. Then in 2012 where it got dismantled over the the money split. Negotiations actually didn't even get to start in that instance, but Mayweather was pushing for the fight. 








That one got screwed over by the money split, Pacquiao's cut and the stadium :-(

There was an article going over this. But in regards to the HBO/Showtime thing, it'd be a joint venture like Lewis/Tyson. Trust me, I wouldn't be taking any of this seriously, but it looks like both sides are actually involved and willing to talk. http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/365739-report-floyd-mayweather-jr-wants-manny-pacquiao-fight


> â€œWe can confirm that Floyd Mayweather definitely wants the Pacquiao fight,â€ a Showtime spokesperson wrote to The Times in an email that was also obtained by RingTV.com. â€œEveryone on our side â€" Floyd, CBS and Showtime â€" is advocating for the fight to happen.â€


I know that Showtime already offered Arum a deal a few weeks ago that was turned down.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532356513097334784


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> It's just weird that Floyd would post a video about Pacquiao out of the blue. Either he's just trying to troll him after his fight, or maybe it's a sign for something else. None of us can say for sure. And some of Amir Khan's opponents have posted videos of him getting KO'd before they fought.
> 
> In regards to the past negotiations, I knew most of those were bullshit like the stuff in Dubai. The only ones that actually occurred where at the end of 2009 that got dismantled of the drug testing cutoff date. Then in 2012 where it got dismantled over the the money split. Negotiations actually didn't even get to start in that instance, but Mayweather was pushing for the fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one got screwed over by the money split, Pacquiao's cut and the stadium :-(
> 
> There was an article going over this. But in regards to the HBO/Showtime thing, it'd be a joint venture like Lewis/Tyson. Trust me, I wouldn't be taking any of this seriously, but it looks like both sides are actually involved and willing to talk. http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/365739-report-floyd-mayweather-jr-wants-manny-pacquiao-fight
> 
> I know that Showtime already offered Arum a deal a few weeks ago that was turned down.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532356513097334784


do you have an example of where zab, maidana, garcia or peterson ever making a video of khan getting kod dubbed with music?

i seriously dont think so. in fact, i dont even think angel would do something of this nature.

its the same level of what margo and garcia did mocking roach and his parkinsons before the paq fight, which is just garbage

ive seen tank abbot taunt someone after koing them immediately after the punch but making videos before a fight against a fighter that he in all likelihood will not even fight?

thats what fuken women do.


----------



## Leftsmash

Is quincy K ROACH?


----------



## Bogotazo

Leftsmash said:


> Is quincy K ROACH?


Naw, far too subdued.


----------



## Gunner

If this fight ever got signed

....should we keep this thread, or just let people make threads all over the general?


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> do you have an example of where zab, maidana, garcia or peterson ever making a video of khan getting kod dubbed with music?
> 
> i seriously dont think so. in fact, i dont even think angel would do something of this nature.
> 
> its the same level of what margo and garcia did mocking roach and his parkinsons before the paq fight, which is just garbage
> 
> ive seen tank abbot taunt someone after koing them immediately after the punch but making videos before a fight against a fighter that he in all likelihood will not even fight?
> 
> thats what fuken women do.


When Broner and Khan were rumored to fight each other earlier this year, both were talking mad shit to each other on twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440995992230719488


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> When Broner and Khan were rumored to fight each other earlier this year, both were talking mad shit to each other on twitter
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440995992230719488


okay, so we have broner, who will never annoint himself as TBE , as your example.

adrian broner, who by most accounts, is a clown

can you imagine hopkins or calzaghe doing this shi-t with jones jr?

vitali with lennox?

lennox with iron mike?

hagler with duran?

foreman with morrison?

jmm regarding paqs request for a fifth fight?

etc, etc, etc.

champion fighters dont do this kind of shi-t

ffs, grown men dont do this sh-t


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> okay, so we have broner, who will never be TBE, as your example.
> 
> adrian broner, who by most accounts, is a clown
> 
> can you imagine hopkins or calzaghe doing this shi-t with jones jr?
> 
> vitali with lennox?
> 
> lennox with iron mike?
> 
> hagler with duran?
> 
> foreman with morrison?
> 
> jmm regarding paqs request for a fifth fight?
> 
> etc, etc, etc.
> 
> champion fighters dont do this kind of shi-t
> 
> ffs, grown men dont do this sh-t


Is your point that this shows Mayweather isn't trying to fight or that it's just immature? I feel like this has drifted off from the original point


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> Is your point that this shows Mayweather isn't trying to fight or that it's just immature? I feel like this has drifted off from the original point


that he, and his father, are disrespectful to the sport and are ruining it by setting an example as the self-proclaimed best ever.

that glove crap, telling the commission what glove maidana had to wear because hes floyd mayweather...fuken garbage.

newbies to the sport(five years or so) can sit back and think that this shi-t is all okay but for guys that have been following the sport and the history that goes with it...just disgusting

the fuk if dana white is going to let jon jones tell him what kind of gloves daniel cormier is going to wear.

and the fuk if mma fans wont laugh their fuken asses off if jones jr didnt tried it.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> do you have an example of where zab, maidana, garcia or peterson ever making a video of khan getting kod dubbed with music?
> 
> i seriously dont think so. in fact, i dont even think angel would do something of this nature.
> 
> its the same level of what margo and garcia did mocking roach and his parkinsons before the paq fight, which is just garbage
> 
> ive seen tank abbot taunt someone after koing them immediately after the punch but making videos before a fight against a fighter that he in all likelihood will not even fight?
> 
> thats what fuken women do.


Answer his post pussy


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> that he, and his father, are disrespectful to the sport and are ruining it by setting an example as the self-proclaimed best ever.
> 
> that glove crap, telling the commission what glove maidana had to wear because hes floyd mayweather...fuken garbage.
> 
> newbies to the sport(five years or so) can sit back and think that this shi-t is all okay but for guys that have been following the sport and the history that goes with it...just disgusting
> 
> the fuk if dana white is going to let jon jones tell him what kind of gloves daniel cormier is going to wear.
> 
> and the fuk if mma fans wont laugh their fuken asses off if jones jr didnt tried it.


Oscar made Floyd wear his own gloves. "Oscat made me wear pillows" Tyson tried to get Holyfield to submit to drug testing

Hell how is catchweights and rehydration clauses any different?

You dumb hoe

Bitchass capfunds lol


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> that he, and his father, are disrespectful to the sport and are ruining it by setting an example as the self-proclaimed best ever.
> 
> that glove crap, telling the commission what glove maidana had to wear because hes floyd mayweather...fuken garbage.
> 
> newbies to the sport(five years or so) can sit back and think that this shi-t is all okay but for guys that have been following the sport and the history that goes with it...just disgusting
> 
> the fuk if dana white is going to let jon jones tell him what kind of gloves daniel cormier is going to wear.
> 
> and the fuk if mma fans wont laugh their fuken asses off if jones jr didnt tried it.


Let Floyd execute his A-side status man. Every high paying ATGs got to call the shots. Floyd can't get away with nothing and that's bs.


----------



## quincy k

MichiganWarrior said:


> Oscar made Floyd wear his own gloves. "Oscat made me wear pillows" Tyson tried to get Holyfield to submit to drug testing
> 
> Hell how is catchweights and rehydration clauses any different?
> 
> You dumb hoe
> 
> Bitchass capfunds lol


the type of gloves to be worn were in the contract before the fight was signed. hoya never cried to the commissioner the day of the fight and demanded that floyd not wear a certain type of gloves.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...d-Mayweather-vs-Manny-Pacquiao-thread/page221

this is the fourth time i am telling you that you are on my ignore list. you are all but telling everyone here that you have no life other than floyd mayweather and reduced to internet stalking while in all likelihood living in your mommies cold michigan basement .
@*MichiganWarrior*

i am sorry but i dont have time for you.

please go away and if available seek public counseling


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> the type of gloves to be worn were in the contract before the fight was signed. hoya never cried to the commissioner the day of the fight and demanded that floyd not wear a certain type of gloves.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...d-Mayweather-vs-Manny-Pacquiao-thread/page221
> 
> this is the fourth time i am telling you that you are on my ignore list. you are all but telling everyone here that you have no life other than floyd mayweather and reduced to internet stalking while in all likelihood living in your mommies cold michigan basement .
> @*MichiganWarrior*
> 
> i am sorry but i dont have time for you.
> 
> please go away and if available seek public counseling


Floyd only made maidana wear his gloves when he tried to make do some shady shit

You think Floyd had a choice in negotiations with Oscar

Apart of being the A side bitchass

But its only Floyd who demands lol

Stalking? Give me your address and ill comr bitch slap you personally hoe cakes


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd only made maidana wear his gloves when he tried to make do some shady shit
> 
> You think Floyd had a choice in negotiations with Oscar
> 
> Apart of being the A side bitchass
> 
> But its only Floyd who demands lol
> 
> Stalking? *Give me your address and ill comr bitch slap you personally hoe cakes*


:lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch


----------



## quincy k

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd only made maidana wear his gloves when he tried to make do some shady shit
> 
> You think Floyd had a choice in negotiations with Oscar
> 
> Apart of being the A side bitchass
> 
> But its only Floyd who demands lol
> 
> Stalking? Give me your address and ill comr bitch slap you personally hoe cakes


you have just gone full retard...on the internet

you never go full retard on the internet


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> you're embarassing yourself man. Look how mad you are now. Over a picture I posted because I thought it looked pretty cool. All I have to do is post a picture of Pacquiao getting punched in the face and you get furious :lol:


I ain't mad flomo. Take your head out your ass for some air.


----------



## Capaedia

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Because some are delusional @*bballchump11* @*Capaedia*, I've seen both of your posts on boxingscene for sometime through the years. Why do you back this guy? Some will say "Floyd called Bob and Manny's bluff" ect ect


Because when it's a media battle between Team Harvard lawyer and Mr. "Talk to the Harvard lawyer, my promoter", and a guy who can't really spell properly, you have to apply a little critical thought rather than just sticking to the headlines.

Here's a few interesting facts about the first time they negotiated.

Floyd came out of retirement as soon as Pacquiao notched his biggest win at a shared weight, over Cotto.

Everything was pretty much decided upon until Team Manny walked away from the table over drug testing (they had even decided on the MGM Grand as the venue). Then they sued him.

Then in 2012 immediately after Manny got his pants boxed off by Marquez, Floyd called him out. You remember that right? They couldn't fight because Floyd was going to jail, so Floyd got his jaildate pushed back, suddenly Manny's cut wouldn't heal until June. When Floyd was in jail.

Also, they needed a new stadium. And the same split that they were offered 3 years ago.

You can really brush all that aside and say, yep Floyd's ducking! Floyd's acting like a petulant child because he is one, but you must know in your heart that Manny doesn't want it either. When they were negotiating for real, Manny's team fucked around with _something_. Hell, Margarito even came out and said he had been offered the fight

It's odd that you have enough confidence in Bob Arum to call me out here, mate.

The coward recently moved up in weight and snatched the 154 lineage. The people's champ just fought Chris Algieri.


----------



## bballchump11

Capaedia said:


> Because when it's a media battle between Team Harvard lawyer and Mr. "Talk to the Harvard lawyer, my promoter", and a guy who can't really spell properly, you have to apply a little critical thought rather than just sticking to the headlines.
> 
> Here's a few interesting facts about the first time they negotiated.
> 
> Floyd came out of retirement as soon as Pacquiao notched his biggest win at a shared weight, over Cotto.
> 
> Everything was pretty much decided upon until Team Manny walked away from the table over drug testing (they had even decided on the MGM Grand as the venue). Then they sued him.
> 
> Then in 2012 immediately after Manny got his pants boxed off by Marquez, Floyd called him out. You remember that right? They couldn't fight because Floyd was going to jail, so Floyd got his jaildate pushed back, suddenly Manny's cut wouldn't heal until June. When Floyd was in jail.
> 
> Also, they needed a new stadium. And the same split that they were offered 3 years ago.
> 
> You can really brush all that aside and say, yep Floyd's ducking! Floyd's acting like a petulant child because he is one, but you must know in your heart that Manny doesn't want it either. When they were negotiating for real, Manny's team fucked around with _something_. Hell, Margarito even came out and said he had been offered the fight
> 
> It's odd that you have enough confidence in Bob Arum to call me out here, mate.
> 
> The coward recently moved up in weight and snatched the 154 lineage. The people's champ just fought Chris Algieri.


Yeah I can honestly say that Floyd Mayweather was never afraid to fight Pacquiao. Was he concerned about the PEDs? Yes, but he wasn't afraid of Pacquiao the fighter. Even 50 Cent who says Floyd ducked Manny said it was because of Floyd's ego, not because he was scared of Manny. Then in the same exact interview said that Floyd tried to make the fight before he went to jail. 
People like to post that video all the time and laugh, but if anything, it proves Floyd isn't afraid of him.


----------



## bballchump11

godsavethequeen said:


> I ain't mad flomo. Take your head out your ass for some air.


Then why are you still acting butthurt? I posted one little picture that I thought looked cool and a gif of Mayweather vs Marquez in response to a troll and that all it took for you to go on a rampage. Instead of engaging with you, I posted some more pictures and you got so furious. Even wanted to fight me :lol: atsch

Not because I talked shit to you or called you names, but because I posted pictures of Manny being punched


----------



## Capaedia

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I can honestly say that Floyd Mayweather was never afraid to fight Pacquiao. Was he concerned about the PEDs? Yes, but he wasn't afraid of Pacquiao the fighter. Even 50 Cent who says Floyd ducked Manny said it was because of Floyd's ego, not because he was scared of Manny. Then in the same exact interview said that Floyd tried to make the fight before he went to jail.
> People like to post that video all the time and laugh, but if anything, it proves Floyd isn't afraid of him.


Floyd gets the same treatment as politicians. Little gotchas out of much longer interviews. He's made himself divisive and that in turn made him rich, but it hasn't entitled him to equal treatment by the media compared to Manny Pacquiao. All it takes is one immature video from Floyd and all of the silly shit that Team Manny pulled is out the window because it's just easier to see it that way.

He was speaking hypothetically when he said he was a rich coward, but anyone with the attention span to watch the whole interview hasn't picked a side and plonked themselves down on it like they're on the side of the peoples hero.

They both fucked around. I just believe that Floyd was the only one to make an earnest attempt (twice). Team Manny has very good PR but there are cracks. Antonio Margarito admitted he was offered the fight while Floyd-Manny was in negotiations. How much fakeness can you ignore?


----------



## DobyZhee

The ball is in Floyd's court.

Floyd doesn't know how to use Twitter. He outsources that


----------



## tliang1000

Capaedia said:


> Floyd gets the same treatment as politicians. Little gotchas out of much longer interviews. He's made himself divisive and that in turn made him rich, but it hasn't entitled him to equal treatment by the media compared to Manny Pacquiao. All it takes is one immature video from Floyd and all of the silly shit that Team Manny pulled is out the window because it's just easier to see it that way.
> 
> He was speaking hypothetically when he said he was a rich coward, but anyone with the attention span to watch the whole interview hasn't picked a side and plonked themselves down on it like they're on the side of the peoples hero.
> 
> They both fucked around. I just believe that Floyd was the only one to make an earnest attempt (twice). Team Manny has very good PR but there are cracks. Antonio Margarito admitted he was offered the fight while Floyd-Manny was in negotiations. How much fakeness can you ignore?


Just like they splice his interview with margo and only showed where he said "we are not fighting to see who the best is" when in reality he was saying that fighting Margo wouldn't proof anything but he is not the division champ, Baldomir was so "we are not fighting to see who the best is".

Just like past saturday when Max asked a direct simple answer. Do you want to fight Floyd and Manny said "Yeah I think I am ready for him this year". Wtf does that mean????? He purposely stalled or broken english but anyways, no one gave him any shit nor his past excuses.

Just like now, he expresses interest in fighting FLoyd but he moves down to 140 and Bob wants him to fight Vargas. Isn't this proof that they are lying? Of course no shit.


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> Then why are you still acting butthurt? I posted one little picture that I thought looked cool and a gif of Mayweather vs Marquez in response to a troll and that all it took for you to go on a rampage. Instead of engaging with you, I posted some more pictures and you got so furious. Even wanted to fight me :lol: atsch
> 
> Not because I talked shit to you or called you names, but because I posted pictures of Manny being punched


Firstly you are just a full.blown retarded flomo, hence why you posted the.pic. Go back and read what I said at the.beginning.
Secondly you said you could beat me sparring, please stop trying to lower your part in this. Also I am not butthurt or gone on a rampage, I like what you post outside of Fraud and Pac stuff. But you are as bad if not worse than the worse pac fan or flomo fan.

So let's get the facts right.. You wanted the fight/spar
I asked you to engage early on and you wouldn't cos you hate hearing the truth about your gay idol.


----------



## bballchump11

godsavethequeen said:


> Firstly you are just a full.blown retarded flomo, hence why you posted the.pic. Go back and read what I said at the.beginning.
> Secondly you said you could beat me sparring, please stop trying to lower your part in this. Also I am not butthurt or gone on a rampage, I like what you post outside of Fraud and Pac stuff. But you are as bad if not worse than the worse pac fan or flomo fan.
> 
> So let's get the facts right.. You wanted the fight/spar
> I asked you to engage early on and you wouldn't cos you hate hearing the truth about your gay idol.


I mentioned sparring because you implied I was a towel boy in a boxing gym. Then I disproved that and made you look like a clown :lol: I see that as a challenge, so if you think my skills are bad, then prove it by posting a video of yourself, posting your record or by coming here to actually spar. 
And I wasn't really engaging earlier because I know you'd have nothing new or important to say because you provide nothing. Also it was Thanksgiving break and I was handling other things at the same time. Me posting those pictures took less effort than actually reading whatever bullshit you had to say :good


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I can honestly say that Floyd Mayweather was never afraid to fight Pacquiao. Was he concerned about the PEDs? Yes, but he wasn't afraid of Pacquiao the fighter. Even 50 Cent who says Floyd ducked Manny said it was because of Floyd's ego, not because he was scared of Manny. Then in the same exact interview said that Floyd tried to make the fight before he went to jail.
> People like to post that video all the time and laugh, but if anything, it proves Floyd isn't afraid of him.


I think Mayweather was intimidated by Pac's popularity. Maybe he wasn't afraid to fight, but he was afraid of getting robbed, like Roy was with Michalczewski. I think the ducking was 50-50, tbh. Both sides threw up roadblocks. Nobody is innocent.


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> I mentioned sparring because you implied I was a towel boy in a boxing gym. Then I disproved that and made you look like a clown :lol: I see that as a challenge, so if you think my skills are bad, then prove it by posting a video of yourself, posting your record or by coming here to actually spar.
> And I wasn't really engaging earlier because I know you'd have nothing new or important to say because you provide nothing. Also it was Thanksgiving break and I was handling other things at the same time. Me posting those pictures took less effort than actually reading whatever bullshit you had to say :good


Twisting it again.to suit your retarded logic. You suggested the fight and how you would beat my ass lmao. Get your facts right.. That must be near impossible for a flomo.
You don't fool anyone your a fanboy plain and simple. You ever visit the Uk I will pay for your hotel and I will gladly show you what I am capable of, even at my age I would still give you a hiding. 
Now stop jumping our of your playpen son. And start living in the real world and not Flomoland the imaginary place where wee black lads go for their wet dream fap fap fap


----------



## bjl12

Capaedia said:


> Because when it's a media battle between Team Harvard lawyer and Mr. "Talk to the Harvard lawyer, my promoter", and a guy who can't really spell properly, you have to apply a little critical thought rather than just sticking to the headlines.
> 
> Here's a few interesting facts about the first time they negotiated.
> 
> Floyd came out of retirement as soon as Pacquiao notched his biggest win at a shared weight, over Cotto.
> 
> Everything was pretty much decided upon until Team Manny walked away from the table over drug testing (they had even decided on the MGM Grand as the venue). Then they sued him.
> 
> Then in 2012 immediately after Manny got his pants boxed off by Marquez, Floyd called him out. You remember that right? They couldn't fight because Floyd was going to jail, so Floyd got his jaildate pushed back, suddenly Manny's cut wouldn't heal until June. When Floyd was in jail.
> 
> Also, they needed a new stadium. And the same split that they were offered 3 years ago.
> 
> You can really brush all that aside and say, yep Floyd's ducking! Floyd's acting like a petulant child because he is one, but you must know in your heart that Manny doesn't want it either. When they were negotiating for real, Manny's team fucked around with _something_. Hell, Margarito even came out and said he had been offered the fight
> 
> It's odd that you have enough confidence in Bob Arum to call me out here, mate.
> 
> The coward recently moved up in weight and snatched the 154 lineage. The people's champ just fought Chris Algieri.


/thread

This fucking guy just raped every Pacfuck in this thread. I'm not a Flomo by any means, but to say one guy is responsible for the fight not happening is not only absurd but also annoying. The only thing Pacquiao is good at doing is using the media (and he learned that from Roach/Bop). Top Rank just puppeteer in the media and pretend to be "SO CLOSE" or "WE'RE TRYING" in the media, but are doing zip in reality. Dumb Pacfucks eat this shit up and fabricate stories of a professional boxer "running" from another professional boxer.

The things I'll never forget are the:

1. Refusal of OSDT because of insufficient cut-off time. This literally spells out - "I may need to use PED's and I need more time to do so"...
2. OSDT refusal was Floyd camp ONLY request while Manny camp made THREE requests (Floyd agreed to all)
3. Floyd complained about hat sizes and his health
4. Floyd said "don't put words in my mouth"
5. Manny needed 2 years for a cut to heal
6. Top Rank needed an outdoor stadium to make the fight happen
7. Both guys keep fighting pointless fights and pretend the other guy is the reason why it hasn't happened

yadda yadda yadda. Fans of either fighter need to accept that both guys are responsible for it not happening although I do honestly believe Top Rank/Manny/Arum/Roach are more responsible. They're little rats who fucking lie (first and foremost) and they bullshit more than Fox news. Also, they spend more time talking about Mayweather than even the biggest nuthuggers here @ CHB or ESB. It's ridiculous how attention hungry they are.


----------



## bballchump11

godsavethequeen said:


> Twisting it again.to suit your retarded logic. You suggested the fight and how you would beat my ass lmao. Get your facts right.. That must be near impossible for a flomo.
> You don't fool anyone your a fanboy plain and simple. You ever visit the Uk I will pay for your hotel and I will gladly show you what I am capable of, even at my age I would still give you a hiding.
> Now stop jumping our of your playpen son. And start living in the real world and not Flomoland the imaginary place where wee black lads go for their wet dream fap fap fap


tldr, this is boring. At least when I argue with @OneTime(relenteless) and ROACH, they're clever and funny. You're lame and full of shit. Worry about beating your erectile dysfunction before beating me


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> I think Mayweather was intimidated by Pac's popularity. Maybe he wasn't afraid to fight, but he was afraid of getting robbed, like Roy was with Michalczewski. I think the ducking was 50-50, tbh. Both sides threw up roadblocks. Nobody is innocent.


good point, but I don't think 50/50 was about Floyd ducking. It was about his ego. My main point is both are to blame for the fight not happening over the years, but with Floyd it wasn't because he was afraid, it was an ego thing.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Capaedia said:


> Because when it's a media battle between Team Harvard lawyer and Mr. "Talk to the Harvard lawyer, my promoter", and a guy who can't really spell properly, you have to apply a little critical thought rather than just sticking to the headlines.
> 
> Here's a few interesting facts about the first time they negotiated.
> 
> Floyd came out of retirement as soon as Pacquiao notched his biggest win at a shared weight, over Cotto.
> 
> Everything was pretty much decided upon until Team Manny walked away from the table over drug testing (they had even decided on the MGM Grand as the venue). Then they sued him.
> 
> Then in 2012 immediately after Manny got his pants boxed off by Marquez, Floyd called him out. You remember that right? They couldn't fight because Floyd was going to jail, so Floyd got his jaildate pushed back, suddenly Manny's cut wouldn't heal until June. When Floyd was in jail.
> 
> Also, they needed a new stadium. And the same split that they were offered 3 years ago.
> 
> You can really brush all that aside and say, yep Floyd's ducking! Floyd's acting like a petulant child because he is one, but you must know in your heart that Manny doesn't want it either. When they were negotiating for real, Manny's team fucked around with _something_. Hell, Margarito even came out and said he had been offered the fight
> 
> It's odd that you have enough confidence in Bob Arum to call me out here, mate.
> 
> The coward recently moved up in weight and snatched the 154 lineage. The people's champ just fought Chris Algieri.


Damn! Pactards getting raped. Your response?
@gander tasco @quincy k @rjjfan


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> good point, but I don't think 50/50 was about Floyd ducking. It was about his ego. My main point is both are to blame for the fight not happening over the years, but with Floyd it wasn't because he was afraid, it was an ego thing.


I can dig that. Kinda like the pressure being put on him to fight someone who he felt wasn't on his level made him not want the fight. Like he refused to bow down to what everyone wanted him to do.

I think it was ego on Pac's side, too, but from Arum, not Pacquiao. I think if it was 100% up to Manny, he would have fought whenever.


----------



## quincy k

Capaedia said:


> Because when it's a media battle between Team Harvard lawyer and Mr. "Talk to the Harvard lawyer, my promoter", and a guy who can't really spell properly, you have to apply a little critical thought rather than just sticking to the headlines.
> 
> Here's a few interesting facts about the first time they negotiated.
> 
> Floyd came out of retirement as soon as Pacquiao notched his biggest win at a shared weight, over Cotto.
> 
> Everything was pretty much decided upon until Team Manny walked away from the table over drug testing (they had even decided on the MGM Grand as the venue). Then they sued him.
> 
> Then in 2012 immediately after Manny got his pants boxed off by Marquez, Floyd called him out. You remember that right? They couldn't fight because Floyd was going to jail, so Floyd got his jaildate pushed back, suddenly Manny's cut wouldn't heal until June. When Floyd was in jail.
> 
> Also, they needed a new stadium. And the same split that they were offered 3 years ago.
> 
> You can really brush all that aside and say, yep Floyd's ducking! Floyd's acting like a petulant child because he is one, but you must know in your heart that Manny doesn't want it either. When they were negotiating for real, Manny's team fucked around with _something_. Hell, Margarito even came out and said he had been offered the fight
> 
> It's odd that you have enough confidence in Bob Arum to call me out here, mate.
> 
> The coward recently moved up in weight and snatched the 154 lineage. The people's champ just fought Chris Algieri.


ive never responded to you before so please do not believe that i am a manny pacqiauo advocate, which i am not. i have no opinion on who is at fault for this fight not to have happened nor do i care.

so floyds big accomplishment is beating a guy for the lineal 154 belt that paq had already kod?

who paq had beaten so badly that cottos wife left the arena in the ninth round? i dont remember cottos wife leaving when miguel was bloodying up mayweathers mouth

as for algieri, his best win is provo and maidanas best win is broner

current ring magazine ratings of both ruslan and adrian

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/ratings/jr-welterweight



RUSLAN PROVODNIKOV

Country: Russia

Record: 24-3-0 (17 KOs)

Ranking: This Week: 4 | Last Week: 4 | Weeks On List: 102

4​

MIKE ALVARADO

Country: U.S.

Record: 34-3-0 (23 KOs)

Ranking: This Week: 5 | Last Week: 5 | Weeks On List: 167

5​

ADRIEN BRONER

Country: U.S.

Record: 29-1-0 (22 KOs)

Ranking: This Week: 6 | Last Week: 6 | Weeks On List: 28

6​



obviously there is a difference between beating a jww and a ww but paq has recently come out and said that he would like to again campaign at 140...what some believe is his true weight. with that in mind, most would believe that fighting the current wbo jww and number 3 ranked 140 would be an acceptable fight



LUCAS MATTHYSSE

Country: Argentina

Record: 36-3-0 (34 KOs)

Ranking: This Week: 1 | Last Week: 1 | Weeks On List: 188

1​

LAMONT PETERSON

Country: U.S.

Record: 33-2-1 (17 KOs)

Ranking: This Week: 2 | Last Week: 2 | Weeks On List: 90

Title: IBF

2​

CHRIS ALGIERI

Country: U.S.

Record: 20-1-0 (8 KOs)

Ranking: This Week: 3 | Last Week: 3 | Weeks On List: 22

Title: WBO

3​



most would also find absolutely nothing wrong with paq moving down to 140 after considering that paq won his first title at 122 whereas floyd won his first title at 130, two weight classes higher. some might even make a case that floyd could be fighting two weight classes higher than manny...at 160!

against golovkin!!!

speaking of floyd,

didnt he fight a 140 in hatton for the 147 belts whose only other attempt at ww was a fight that he went life and death with in a self confessed alcoholic who had contemplated suicide?

one journeyman luis collazo?

to make matters worse, floyd, the self proclaimed TBE, then dragged up lw jmm two weight classes to a 144 catchweight that he failed to make!

i dont think anyone should be criticizing paq fighting algieri nor mentioning floyds win over cotto whom paq absolutely destroyed in some attempt to discredit manny pacquioa

by the way, when is floyd going to defend his 154 belt against a ranked jmw opponent?

if floyd doesnt defend this jmw belt until september 2015 that will be two full years without fighting a ranked 154 opponent nor defending it against a 147 or 160 champion!

to my knowledge, that has never happened before in the history of boxing.

two years convincing people you are still the champ without having to prove it!!


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> good point, but I don't think 50/50 was about Floyd ducking. It was about his ego. My main point is both are to blame for the fight not happening over the years, but with Floyd it wasn't because he was afraid, it was an ego thing.


floyd also might despise arum so much that he doesnt want top rank to make a penny off of him no matter what the circumstances or what people think

who knows what goes through a mans mind that has more cash that he knows what to do with.


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> tldr, this is boring. At least when I argue with @OneTime(relenteless) and ROACH, they're clever and funny. You're lame and full of shit. Worry about beating your erectile dysfunction before beating me


How the fuck did you come up with that you dull festering turd. If I wanted to come across as being funny I would. But like your slapping skills your not worth the effort.
As for any erectile dysfunction I may or may not have, at least there is medication for that. There ain't no medication for your issues....Stupid cum swallowing turd.

Breaking news... JMM is telling Fraud to man up and fight Pacquiao instead of posting gifs/pics on instagram.. Oh like you 
lmao 
Now get back to washing towels and swallowing frauds shit


----------



## bballchump11

godsavethequeen said:


> :fight:gayfight2:cryt


don't reply to me until you post a video of you boxing


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> floyd also might despise arum so much that he doesnt want top rank to make a penny off of him no matter what the circumstances or what people think
> 
> who knows what goes through a mans mind that has more cash that he knows what to do with.


yeah that's true which also goes toward his ego I propose. I actually have heard Floyd say on many occasions and regarding different issues like paying for a Top Rank ppv or fighting another fighter from Top Rank, that he doesn't want to give Arum anymore money

edit: this isn't in response to you, but I just didn't feel like making another post and spamming the thread.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539954176529539072
This is a lot lower than I even expected


----------



## Capaedia

quincy k said:


> ive never responded to you before so please do not believe that i am a manny pacqiauo advocate, which i am not. i have no opinion on who is at fault for this fight not to have happened nor do i care.
> 
> so floyds big accomplishment is beating a guy for the lineal 154 belt that paq had already kod?


Canelo. The guy he was "ducking" not that long ago



> who paq had beaten so badly that cottos wife left the arena in the ninth round? i dont remember cottos wife leaving when miguel was bloodying up mayweathers mouth


Styles make fights. Cotto has a much easier time competing with Mayweather than Pacquiao, Marquez being the opposite.



> as for algieri, his best win is provo and maidanas best win is broner
> 
> current ring magazine ratings of both ruslan and adrian
> obviously there is a difference between beating a jww and a ww but paq has recently come out and said that he would like to again campaign at 140...what some believe is his true weight. with that in mind, most would believe that fighting the current wbo jww and number 3 ranked 140 would be an acceptable fight


I don't think a lot of Broner to be honest, but I think even less of Provodnikov. Provodnikov's claim to fame is pretty much almost beating Bradley. No-one really cared about him prior. Broner has notched up two good wins and enough decent wins and was much more impressive against DeMarco than Provo ever was. Shit at least you could argue he was the number one at his weight at some point.

Maidana beat the shit out of Broner, stopping Karass and Lopez before that. Algieri beat Taylor (Broner beat him too, less impressively I suppose) and narrowly beat Provodnikov. I don't think there's any comparison here in who Maidana has beat and who Algieri has beat.



> most would also find absolutely nothing wrong with paq moving down to 140 after considering that paq won his first title at 122 whereas floyd won his first title at 130, two weight classes higher. some might even make a case that floyd could be fighting two weight classes higher than manny...at 160!
> 
> against golovkin!!!


Frankly mate, you're retarded if you think Floyd is obliged move up and fight Golovkin. I'd like to see that fight but there's no shame in it not happening. Also when Manny was at 122, Floyd of the same age was an amateur. The comparison only works in a binary way. It's not rational.

Aside from that, Floyd never weighed 160. Manny weighed in at 147 when he was fighting at lightweight. He cut a lot of weight.

However, the comparison I was making is Canelo and Algieri. It's a little unfair, I know, but it's addressed to those who think Floyd is a coward, not necessarily you as I'm not altogether sure what you think of this. But if you're going to throw shade at Floyd's competition you have to throw even more at Manny's as of late. Bradley was a very good win however. I don't dispute that and I was rooting for Bradley big-time both matches.



> speaking of floyd,
> 
> didnt he fight a 140 in hatton for the 147 belts whose only other attempt at ww was a fight that he went life and death with in a self confessed alcoholic who had contemplated suicide?
> 
> one journeyman luis collazo?


Suicidal thoughts came after the loss to Manny I believe, but there's no reason to be a cunt about Ricky Hatton. He was damn good at his best and Floyd showed he had nothing for him then knocked him out. Just like Manny did.



> to make matters worse, floyd, the self proclaimed TBE, then dragged up lw jmm two weight classes to a 144 catchweight that he failed to make!


Then Manny fought him at the same weight two years later and got his silly haircut jostled about by a guy he was supposed to destroy. A guy that was considered past his best when he fought Barrera. Marquez is my favourite fighter, but he makes a lot of excuses. Isn't it a little weird that he doesn't make excuses about his one-sided loss to Mayweather?



> i dont think anyone should be criticizing paq fighting algieri nor mentioning floyds win over cotto whom paq absolutely destroyed in some attempt to discredit manny pacquioa


Algieri fight was a shit fight compared to Maidana or Canelo. Take that to the bank.



> by the way, when is floyd going to defend his 154 belt against a ranked jmw opponent?
> 
> if floyd doesnt defend this jmw belt until september 2015 that will be two full years without fighting a ranked 154 opponent nor defending it against a 147 or 160 champion!
> 
> to my knowledge, that has never happened before in the history of boxing.
> 
> two years convincing people you are still the champ without having to prove it!!












It really is that simple. In saying that I think Floyd should drop the belt.


----------



## tliang1000

Capaedia said:


> Canelo. The guy he was "ducking" not that long ago
> 
> Styles make fights. Cotto has a much easier time competing with Mayweather than Pacquiao, Marquez being the opposite.
> 
> I don't think a lot of Broner to be honest, but I think even less of Provodnikov. Provodnikov's claim to fame is pretty much almost beating Bradley. No-one really cared about him prior. Broner has notched up two good wins and enough decent wins and was much more impressive against DeMarco than Provo ever was. Shit at least you could argue he was the number one at his weight at some point.
> 
> Maidana beat the shit out of Broner, stopping Karass and Lopez before that. Algieri beat Taylor (Broner beat him too, less impressively I suppose) and narrowly beat Provodnikov. I don't think there's any comparison here in who Maidana has beat and who Algieri has beat.
> 
> Frankly mate, you're retarded if you think Floyd is obliged move up and fight Golovkin. I'd like to see that fight but there's no shame in it not happening. Also when Manny was at 122, Floyd of the same age was an amateur. The comparison only works in a binary way. It's not rational.
> 
> Aside from that, Floyd never weighed 160. Manny weighed in at 147 when he was fighting at lightweight. He cut a lot of weight.
> 
> However, the comparison I was making is Canelo and Algieri. It's a little unfair, I know, but it's addressed to those who think Floyd is a coward, not necessarily you as I'm not altogether sure what you think of this. But if you're going to throw shade at Floyd's competition you have to throw even more at Manny's as of late. Bradley was a very good win however. I don't dispute that and I was rooting for Bradley big-time both matches.
> 
> Suicidal thoughts came after the loss to Manny I believe, but there's no reason to be a cunt about Ricky Hatton. He was damn good at his best and Floyd showed he had nothing for him then knocked him out. Just like Manny did.
> 
> Then Manny fought him at the same weight two years later and got his silly haircut jostled about by a guy he was supposed to destroy. A guy that was considered past his best when he fought Barrera. Marquez is my favourite fighter, but he makes a lot of excuses. Isn't it a little weird that he doesn't make excuses about his one-sided loss to Mayweather?
> 
> Algieri fight was a shit fight compared to Maidana or Canelo. Take that to the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is that simple. In saying that I think Floyd should drop the belt.


Man you kill them with style. I don't see you post much and you always seem non-bias. Really good posts to be quite honest.


----------



## Capaedia

tliang1000 said:


> Man you kill them with style. I don't see you post much and you always seem non-bias. Really good posts to be quite honest.


I do my best, cheers tliang :cheers

I try to avoid this sort of arguing nowadays. It's fun every so often but it's pretty grating to talk to a wall about a fight I would've given anything to see happen at any stage. Not many people are trying to discuss it without at least trying to keep their emotions in check.

Of course it's a little different when I get an email about being called out by username. It's a little puzzling really as I really don't believe I talk about this topic very often. Not publicly where the opinion changes so quickly it's barely worth mentioning. In early 2012 practically everyone considered Manny to be ducking, it was a total reverse. How short are some people's memories?


----------



## OneTime

Yall still talking about this fight?


----------



## El-Terrible

quincy k said:


> floyd also might despise arum so much that he doesnt want top rank to make a penny off of him no matter what the circumstances or what people think


People need to stop throwing this about. Do people really believe that Mayweather would forefeit a $100m cheque because he doesn't want Arum getting a cut out of PACQUIAO'S PURSE? Arum, who is in his 80s and a multi-millionaire already? Arum who can make money from other fights, he doesn't need the Mayweather fight. This is who "Money" Mayweather is sacrificing $100m for. The same Arum who was Pacquiao's promoter in 2009 when they tried to make the fight. The same Arum who was also the promoter in 2012. The same Arum who was still promoter when Mayweather claimed the Pacquiao fight isn't happening because of Marquez and Bradley problems - it seems then Arum wasn't the issue.

Come on, of all the excuses offered by Mayweather, this one really insults people's intelligence. The sad thing is his fans buy that crap!

Here's the deal. Mayweather didn't want this fight enough - he always saw Pacquiao as too risky, it is clear as day he was never confident of beating Pacquiao and his father has admitted to this. Arum never wanted it before, he saw a massive cash cow in his prime whose PPV appeal he did not want to risk in a potential loss to Mayweather. The drug testing issue was ridiculous, though Pacquiao's camp must accept responsibility for not agreeing a lot sooner to demands, with the same token, Mayweather manipulated the whole thing as a means to discredit Pacquiao and then moved the goalposts continuously over cutoffs and that USADA must be involved, which means Pacquiao couldn't train in the Phillipines.

2012 Arum and Mayweather were not interested. Mayweather wants to cover himself financially because he's worried about losing, so offers just $40m with no upside, to a Pacquiao who hadn't yet lost to Bradley, an offer he knew would never be accepted when 50-50 had previously been agreed. And Arum with his stadium excuses, had no real reason to chase this fight, he saw plenty of cash earning potential in Pacquiao with his own fighters, why ruin that ?

That sums it up. Please let's stop with the "Mayweather wont' deal with Arum horses**t"


----------



## sugarshane_24

El-Terrible said:


> People need to stop throwing this about. Do people really believe that Mayweather would forefeit a $100m cheque because he doesn't want Arum getting a cut out of PACQUIAO'S PURSE? Arum, who is in his 80s and a multi-millionaire already? Arum who can make money from other fights, he doesn't need the Mayweather fight. This is who "Money" Mayweather is sacrificing $100m for. The same Arum who was Pacquiao's promoter in 2009 when they tried to make the fight. The same Arum who was also the promoter in 2012. The same Arum who was still promoter when Mayweather claimed the Pacquiao fight isn't happening because of Marquez and Bradley problems - it seems then Arum wasn't the issue.
> 
> Come on, of all the excuses offered by Mayweather, this one really insults people's intelligence. The sad thing is his fans buy that crap!
> 
> Here's the deal. Mayweather didn't want this fight enough - he always saw Pacquiao as too risky, it is clear as day he was never confident of beating Pacquiao and his father has admitted to this. Arum never wanted it before, he saw a massive cash cow in his prime whose PPV appeal he did not want to risk in a potential loss to Mayweather. The drug testing issue was ridiculous, though Pacquiao's camp must accept responsibility for not agreeing a lot sooner to demands, with the same token, Mayweather manipulated the whole thing as a means to discredit Pacquiao and then moved the goalposts continuously over cutoffs and that USADA must be involved, which means Pacquiao couldn't train in the Phillipines.
> 
> 2012 Arum and Mayweather were not interested. Mayweather wants to cover himself financially because he's worried about losing, so offers just $40m with no upside, to a Pacquiao who hadn't yet lost to Bradley, an offer he knew would never be accepted when 50-50 had previously been agreed. And Arum with his stadium excuses, had no real reason to chase this fight, he saw plenty of cash earning potential in Pacquiao with his own fighters, why ruin that ?
> 
> That sums it up. Please let's stop with the "Mayweather wont' deal with Arum horses**t"


Had Floyd said that in the first place, he wouldn't be doubted. People knew he bolted out of TR and did not leave in good terms.

But as the story unfolded, he started from drug test, to purse split, to not working with arum.


----------



## quincy k

Capaedia said:


> Canelo. The guy he was "ducking" not that long ago
> 
> Styles make fights. Cotto has a much easier time competing with Mayweather than Pacquiao, Marquez being the opposite.
> 
> I don't think a lot of Broner to be honest, but I think even less of Provodnikov. Provodnikov's claim to fame is pretty much almost beating Bradley. No-one really cared about him prior. Broner has notched up two good wins and enough decent wins and was much more impressive against DeMarco than Provo ever was. Shit at least you could argue he was the number one at his weight at some point.
> 
> Maidana beat the shit out of Broner, stopping Karass and Lopez before that. Algieri beat Taylor (Broner beat him too, less impressively I suppose) and narrowly beat Provodnikov. I don't think there's any comparison here in who Maidana has beat and who Algieri has beat.
> 
> Frankly mate, you're retarded if you think Floyd is obliged move up and fight Golovkin. I'd like to see that fight but there's no shame in it not happening. Also when Manny was at 122, Floyd of the same age was an amateur. The comparison only works in a binary way. It's not rational.
> 
> Aside from that, Floyd never weighed 160. Manny weighed in at 147 when he was fighting at lightweight. He cut a lot of weight.
> 
> However, the comparison I was making is Canelo and Algieri. It's a little unfair, I know, but it's addressed to those who think Floyd is a coward, not necessarily you as I'm not altogether sure what you think of this. But if you're going to throw shade at Floyd's competition you have to throw even more at Manny's as of late. Bradley was a very good win however. I don't dispute that and I was rooting for Bradley big-time both matches.
> 
> Suicidal thoughts came after the loss to Manny I believe, but there's no reason to be a cunt about Ricky Hatton. He was damn good at his best and Floyd showed he had nothing for him then knocked him out. Just like Manny did.
> 
> Then Manny fought him at the same weight two years later and got his silly haircut jostled about by a guy he was supposed to destroy. A guy that was considered past his best when he fought Barrera. Marquez is my favourite fighter, but he makes a lot of excuses. Isn't it a little weird that he doesn't make excuses about his one-sided loss to Mayweather?
> 
> Algieri fight was a shit fight compared to Maidana or Canelo. Take that to the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is that simple. In saying that I think Floyd should drop the belt.


i had cotto as floyds title win as opposed to canelo.

broner is better than provo. thats your opinion. obviously ring magazine and the people that rate boxers think differently as they currently have provo ranked two spots higher than broner at the same weight class. regardless, you were debasing paq fighting algieri and i am simply pointing out that algieris best win is argubaly as good as maidanas best win.

perhaps floyd could weigh 160 but chooses not to. if you have followed boxing for more than five years you would know that many fighters(holyfield, haye,jones jr, duran, michael spinks, ray leonard) have elected to fight out of their normal weight classes in all likelihood for both money and historical reasons. perhaps paq has been fighting at 147 the last six years because he wanted to fight the best(140 at the time of his hatton ko had no competition) and ww was were all the big fights were at. maybe floyd, the self-proclaimed TBE, couldve been as ambitious as manny and dominated a weight class(154) that is not his optimum.

can you name the last time a 122 champ ever became a 147 champ? with that in mind, no criticism should be given to paq for dropping to 140. as for citicizing floyd, i have no problem who, what and where he fights, only that he should not refer to himself as TBE if he sits back and makes 154 title defenses against marcos maidana, a poor mans version of a prime ricardo mayorga at best on a good day.

what cunt are you talking about? i was referring to luis collazo and not ricky hatton regarding alcoholism and attempting suicide. and the reason i brought up ricky hatton is because floyd fought ricky coming up from 140 just like paq fought algieri

two years is a long time for a fighter to acclimate himself to a weight, especially two weight classes. maidana looked horrible against devon in his first attempt at 147 and looked much better against floyd....two years later. this being only a one weight class jump. and like you previously said, styles make fights.

algieri was a shit fight compared to maidana but he was still the number 3 ranked jww at the weight class paq is planning to campaign at next

thats six spots higher than maidana, who was the ninth ranked 147 when floyd fought him the first time

http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/The_Ring_Magazine's_Annual_Ratings:_2013

Floyd Mayweather Jr., _Champion_


Timothy Bradley
Juan Manuel Marquez
Manny Pacquiao
Kell Brook
Robert Guerrero
Shawn Porter
Keith Thurman
Paul Malignaggi
Marcos Rene Maidana
Adrien Broner


----------



## bballchump11

sugarshane_24 said:


> Had Floyd said that in the first place, he wouldn't be doubted. People knew he bolted out of TR and did not leave in good terms.
> 
> But as the story unfolded, he started from drug test, to purse split, to not working with arum.


Floyd is saying this now after he tried hard to make the fight in 2012 and Arum ducked him and did everything he could to prevent the fight. Honestly man, it was obvious.

Arum said straight out after Marquez III that he didn't want to fight Mayweather. 
Then after he got shitted on for it, he said Pacquiao's cut wouldn't heal in time. 
Then Mayweather got his jail sentence before May preventing him from fighting
After that Arum proposed Pacquiao/Marquez IV in April or May
Then Mayweather got his jail sentence pushed back, just so he could fight Pacquiao
After that Arum said that they couldn't fight May 5th, because of an imaginary stadium.

After all that bullshit, it's not wonder that Floyd will be reluctant to want to work with him again. It's why he told Pacquiao to do what Cotto did and LEAVE ARUM and he'd get the fight when Pacquiao had the opportunity last year. It's also why he just offered Arum $10 million dollars to step aside recently.


----------



## quincy k

El-Terrible said:


> People need to stop throwing this about. Do people really believe that Mayweather would forefeit a $100m cheque because he doesn't want Arum getting a cut out of PACQUIAO'S PURSE? Arum, who is in his 80s and a multi-millionaire already? Arum who can make money from other fights, he doesn't need the Mayweather fight. This is who "Money" Mayweather is sacrificing $100m for. The same Arum who was Pacquiao's promoter in 2009 when they tried to make the fight. The same Arum who was also the promoter in 2012. The same Arum who was still promoter when Mayweather claimed the Pacquiao fight isn't happening because of Marquez and Bradley problems - it seems then Arum wasn't the issue.
> 
> Come on, of all the excuses offered by Mayweather, this one really insults people's intelligence. The sad thing is his fans buy that crap!
> 
> Here's the deal. Mayweather didn't want this fight enough - he always saw Pacquiao as too risky, it is clear as day he was never confident of beating Pacquiao and his father has admitted to this. Arum never wanted it before, he saw a massive cash cow in his prime whose PPV appeal he did not want to risk in a potential loss to Mayweather. The drug testing issue was ridiculous, though Pacquiao's camp must accept responsibility for not agreeing a lot sooner to demands, with the same token, Mayweather manipulated the whole thing as a means to discredit Pacquiao and then moved the goalposts continuously over cutoffs and that USADA must be involved, which means Pacquiao couldn't train in the Phillipines.
> 
> 2012 Arum and Mayweather were not interested. Mayweather wants to cover himself financially because he's worried about losing, so offers just $40m with no upside, to a Pacquiao who hadn't yet lost to Bradley, an offer he knew would never be accepted when 50-50 had previously been agreed. And Arum with his stadium excuses, had no real reason to chase this fight, he saw plenty of cash earning potential in Pacquiao with his own fighters, why ruin that ?
> 
> That sums it up. Please let's stop with the "Mayweather wont' deal with Arum horses**t"


im playing devils advocate

i believe both boxers are to blame here

that being said, only the biggest and most clueless flomo, and there are no shortage on this forum, would say paq ducked floyd in 2009, the year that floyd somehow started to inexplicably demanding drug testing for his fights whereas he had never done so before.

the same drug testing that pascal demanded of hopkins for which bernard rejected and the fight was still made.


----------



## sugarshane_24

quincy k said:


> im playing devils advocate
> 
> i believe both boxers are to blame here
> 
> that being said, only the biggest and most clueless flomo, and there are no shortage on this forum, would say paq ducked floyd in 2009, the year that floyd somehow started to inexplicably demanding drug testing for his fights whereas he had never done so before.
> 
> the same drug testing that pascal demanded of hopkins for which bernard rejected and the fight was still made.


Curiously, he downplayed pac's achievements like beating his "leftovers" yet was so eager to suddenly push for random testing.

Where does he really stand? Is pac really amazing that he was questionable or pac just made a name beating guys coming off losses or catchweights? He can't have it both ways.


----------



## El-Terrible

sugarshane_24 said:


> Curiously, he downplayed pac's achievements like beating his "leftovers" yet was so eager to suddenly push for random testing.
> 
> Where does he really stand? Is pac really amazing that he was questionable or pac just made a name beating guys coming off losses or catchweights? He can't have it both ways.


There is that video of Floyd ranting away about how is it Pacquao could KO Cotto, etc - in that video, you can feel Floyd's fear. He was clearly very intimidated by what Pacquiao was doing at the time. He had no real interest in fighting him. Just watch his interviews with Bryan Kenny - this does not sound like a guy who wanted to fight Pacquiao. Floyd's father recently said in pretty much these words that his son would whoop Pacquiao, but he doesn't think his son knows that....I mean come on! Instead of these outlandish theories just listen to FLoyd, watch his body language when Pacquiao's name comes up. HEre's a guy who he's incredibly insecure about, yet he could jus nip it all in the bud by making himself the biggest purse of his career and beating the guy - but he still hasn't done it.

Ironically enough, had he done it 2 years ago he would have won. I actually think Pacquiao has improved as a boxer since the Marquez loss, there's a lot more of a dimension in his approach and I think Mayweather looked AWFUL in the Maidana fights, I mean Maidana is almost as one dimensional as Provo, with perhaps slightly better variety of punching. But Mayweather showed he can't move anymore, he's slowed down. He relies on that jab and single over the top right counter so much and is incapable of engaging in combinations - Pacquiao would give him a very tough night right now with constant head movement, fast on his feet, fast combinations...if Pacquiao doesn't respect your power, he runs riot...it doesn't matter if you can "box"


----------



## El-Terrible

Capaedia said:


> Canelo. The guy he was "ducking" not that long ago


He fought Canelo only at 152, after all that garbage about fighting fighters where they're comfortable so he cannot get full credit for that. He only fought Cotto at the full weight knowing full well Cotto was basically a blown up welterweight at the time - he's full of crap basically


----------



## thehook13

UAE investors offer Mayweather $110 million to fight Pacquiao

http://7daysindubai.com/super-bout-uae-investors-offer-mayweather-110-million-fight-pacquiao/

Honestly there is no reason not to make this fight. Pacquiao put up the challenge time to aim up Mayweather.


----------



## tliang1000

thehook13 said:


> UAE investors offer Mayweather $110 million to fight Pacquiao
> 
> http://7daysindubai.com/super-bout-uae-investors-offer-mayweather-110-million-fight-pacquiao/
> 
> Honestly there is no reason not to make this fight. Pacquiao put up the challenge time to aim up Mayweather.


Floyd makes 60 million fighting Maidana. So what motivation it is to hook Paciquao up who is doing inferior numbers? Is Manny willing taking 40 million? Bc if i was Floyd then we can talk otherwise it is just pointless and retarded.


----------



## tliang1000

El-Terrible said:


> He fought Canelo only at 152, after all that garbage about fighting fighters where they're comfortable so he cannot get full credit for that. He only fought Cotto at the full weight knowing full well Cotto was basically a blown up welterweight at the time - he's full of crap basically


As oppose to "i'm afraid of needles" but got a ton of tattoos? Pac is even fuller crap.


----------



## tliang1000

El-Terrible said:


> There is that video of Floyd ranting away about how is it Pacquao could KO Cotto, etc - in that video, you can feel Floyd's fear. He was clearly very intimidated by what Pacquiao was doing at the time. He had no real interest in fighting him. Just watch his interviews with Bryan Kenny - this does not sound like a guy who wanted to fight Pacquiao. Floyd's father recently said in pretty much these words that his son would whoop Pacquiao, but he doesn't think his son knows that....I mean come on! Instead of these outlandish theories just listen to FLoyd, watch his body language when Pacquiao's name comes up. HEre's a guy who he's incredibly insecure about, yet he could jus nip it all in the bud by making himself the biggest purse of his career and beating the guy - but he still hasn't done it.
> 
> Ironically enough, had he done it 2 years ago he would have won. I actually think Pacquiao has improved as a boxer since the Marquez loss, there's a lot more of a dimension in his approach and I think Mayweather looked AWFUL in the Maidana fights, I mean Maidana is almost as one dimensional as Provo, with perhaps slightly better variety of punching. But Mayweather showed he can't move anymore, he's slowed down. He relies on that jab and single over the top right counter so much and is incapable of engaging in combinations - Pacquiao would give him a very tough night right now with constant head movement, fast on his feet, fast combinations...if Pacquiao doesn't respect your power, he runs riot...it doesn't matter if you can "box"


The point of that vid is basically accusing Pac juicing. If Floyd was scare then why did Pac ran away when the split was 50/50? Floyd already stated many times that he is willing to fight Pac but he needs to be tested to be on even level playingfield. While you turds defend your hero and flip the script and splicing videos of parts to make it as if Floyd is scare. That is very pathetic. Your hero ran away from a drug test looking guilty as fuck.


----------



## thehook13

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd makes 60 million fighting Maidana. So what motivation it is to hook Paciquao up who is doing inferior numbers? Is Manny willing taking 40 million? Bc if i was Floyd then we can talk otherwise it is just pointless and retarded.


Pointless and retarded? To fight an ATG and the crowning achievement of his career. TO get disgusting rich and unlimited credibility doing it

The ppv numbers on Pacquiao - Algieri fight aren't that important in negotiations, without any doubt at all Pacquiao is a major draw in the fight unless that is, he magically just got irrelevant over night? Nah man, Algieri Pacquiao was just an average unexciting match up that no one wanted.


----------



## tliang1000

thehook13 said:


> Pointless and retarded? To fight an ATG and the crowning achievement of his career..
> 
> The ppv numbers on Pacquiao - Algieri fight aren't that important in negotiations, without any doubt at all Pacquiao is a major draw in the fight unless that is, he magically just got irrelevant over night? Nah man, Algieri Pacquiao was just an average unexciting match up that no one wanted.


In terms of business it doesn't make much sense. If you are Floyd and you are making 60 to 60+ million per fight already and you got a fighter who wants 45-50 percent of 110 million then you are not getting much of a raise are you? Not to mention that Pac need Floyd a lot more. Thats like you are doing a favor for someone you don't like and doing a favor for your old boss who stole from u.

That was the argument of Floyd when he offer Pac 40 million with NO PPV to justify his willingness on a potential 100million projected fight.

Floyd doesn't need Pac. He is already rated in the top 3 ATG list in a lot of people's eyes and has been a lot of his rivals. Paciquao it is just one more and it would've been great at 09 But lets make this clear here. PAC WALKED AWAY. If history want to blame on someone it should be him.


----------



## thehook13

tliang1000 said:


> In terms of business it doesn't make much sense. If you are Floyd and you are making 60 to 60+ million per fight already and you got a fighter who wants 45-50 percent of 110 million then you are not getting much of a raise are you? Not to mention that Pac need Floyd a lot more. Thats like you are doing a favor for someone you don't like and doing a favor for your old boss who stole from u.
> 
> That was the argument of Floyd when he offer Pac 40 million with NO PPV to justify his willingness on a potential 100million projected fight.
> 
> Floyd doesn't need Pac. He is already rated in the top 3 ATG list in a lot of people's eyes and has been a lot of his rivals. Paciquao it is just one more and it would've been great at 09 But lets make this clear here. PAC WALKED AWAY. If history want to blame on someone it should be him.


Yawn. Only deluded Mayweather fanatics think he doesn't need Pacquiao, I mean he is great without Pacquiaos name but he is already defined for not having fought him so imagine what it's going to be like for the rest of his life if he doesn't aim up and fight the best. As for your business "analysis", you want to talk common sense how does this sound, if Floyd walks away from this fight he walks away from the biggest earner in history.


----------



## tliang1000

thehook13 said:


> Yawn. Only deluded Mayweather fanatics think he doesn't need Pacquiao, I mean he is great without Pacquiaos name but he is already defined for not having fought him so imagine *what it's going to be like for the rest of his life if he doesn't aim up and fight the best*. As for your business "analysis", you want to talk common sense how does this sound, if Floyd walks away from this fight he walks away from the biggest earner in history.


That is funny. Floyd has got the better resume than Pac but yet he needs to aim up and fight the best like Pac??? LMAO. you turds are deluded.:deal

For Pac is aiming up. For Floyd is aiming down or slightly below eye level. I think you got it confused man. Floyd is the bigger star, he got the better record, he makes more money, he haven't gotten beat. Floyd is doing Pac a favor if they fight. Floyd would be doing boxing fans a favor should he choose to fight Pac. Especially when all of his critics blames him no matter what and if he beats Pac, they will make excuses for Pac. If it was me, i'll do it if i feel like it.

And lets not forget that it was Pac who walked away when it was relevant.


----------



## thehook13

tliang1000 said:


> For Pac is aiming up. For Floyd is aiming down or slightly below eye level. I think you got it confused man. Floyd is the bigger star, he got the better record, he makes more money, he haven't gotten beat. Floyd is doing Pac a favor if they fight. And lets not forget that it was Pac who walked away when it was relevant.


I'm not confused, who cares who is B side and A side 10 - 50 years from now??? Pacquiao is in great form, he is an all time great, the fight is still relevant, the fight will be the biggest earner by far, the biggest name for mayweathers record. Man you Mayweather fans get off his dick for a second and have some common sense. Bunch of homosexuals ignoring all reason.

Mayweather is getting called out, aim up now or forever be called a duck.


----------



## tliang1000

thehook13 said:


> I'm not confused, who cares who is B side and A side 10 - 50 years from now??? Pacquiao is in great form, he is an all time great, the fight is still relevant, the fight will be the biggest earner by far, the biggest name for mayweathers record. Man you Mayweather fans get off his dick for a second and have some common sense. Bunch of homosexuals ignoring all reason.


Sounds like you are very confused. But you are sporting a Pac avatar so i'm not surprise.
Don't get me wrong. I want to see the fight but i'm trying to get you to see from Floyd's pov.


----------



## tliang1000

thehook13 said:


> I'm not confused, who cares who is B side and A side 10 - 50 years from now??? Pacquiao is in great form, he is an all time great, the fight is still relevant, the fight will be the biggest earner by far, the biggest name for mayweathers record. Man you Mayweather fans get off his dick for a second and have some common sense. Bunch of homosexuals ignoring all reason.
> 
> *Mayweather is getting called out, aim up now or forever be called a duck.*


Bullshit. Just the other week some other turds were saying that call outs don't mean shit.
The only time where a *contract* was drawn out. Pac walked away. <------ read it. acknowledge it. accept it.


----------



## thehook13

tliang1000 said:


> Bullshit. Just the other week some other turds were saying that call outs don't mean shit.
> The only time where a *contract* was drawn out. Pac walked away. <------ read it. acknowledge it. accept it.


Just make the fight happen. I don't care about playing the stupid Pac Mayweather game posters get into, the public believe the ball is in Mayweathers court right now. The public believe it has been for a long time. The public certainly believe Mayweather needs to win a Pacquiao fight to get his glory so all the fanboyism aside, 100% support making the fight happen. DOn't give me a 100 reasons about how mayweather doesn't need him, how he does his best to make it happen in the past. it's all bullshit amounting to Mayweather not fighting him.


----------



## tliang1000

thehook13 said:


> Just make the fight happen. I don't care about playing the stupid Pac Mayweather game posters get into, the public believe the ball is in Mayweathers court right now. The public believe it has been for a long time. The public certainly believe Mayweather needs to win a Pacquiao fight to get his glory so all the fanboyism aside, 100% support making the fight happen. DOn't give me a 100 reasons about how mayweather doesn't need him, how he does his best to make it happen in the past. it's all bullshit amounting to Mayweather not fighting him.


That one quote from you about Floyd should aim high struck a nerve on me. I support them fighting and i hope they can work something out but people thinking that Floyd is ducking will trigger me to go on a rant. I'm just saying.


----------



## thehook13

tliang1000 said:


> That one quote from you about Floyd should aim high struck a nerve on me. I support them fighting and i hope they can work something out but people thinking that Floyd is ducking will trigger me to go on a rant. I'm just saying.


Aim Up is Australian Slang. Means To Have a go, To take on something that is difficult. There's no superior/inferior involved but that was probably lost in translation, so my fault.


----------



## tliang1000

thehook13 said:


> Aim Up is Australian Slang. Means To Have a go, To take on something that is difficult. There's no superior/inferior involved but that was probably lost in translation, so my fault.


Ah i see. 
:cheers


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> As oppose to "i'm afraid of needles" but got a ton of tattoos? Pac is even fuller crap.


You already know MP has never stated that.


----------



## bballchump11

Please don't let us down


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> You already know MP has never stated that.


http://www.mlive.com/mayweather/index.ssf/2009/12/oscar_de_la_hoya_takes_shot_at.html

If Pacquiao doesnâ€™t want to do this and risk a possible $40 million payday because heâ€™s afraid of needles or believes heâ€™ll be weakened by blood tests, then that raises question marks," De La Hoya wrote. "The guy has tattoos everywhere; heâ€™s tattooed from top to bottom. Youâ€™re telling me heâ€™s afraid of needles?"

De La Hoya also wrote about why the blood tests are mandatory, citing testimony of the U.S. Anti-Doping Agency's Travis Tygart that HGH can't be detected through urine tests.

"Now I have to wonder about him," De La Hoya wrote. "Iâ€™m saying to myself, 'Wow. Those Mosley punches, those Vargas punches and those Pacquiao punches all felt the same.' Iâ€™m not saying yes or no (about whether Pacquiao might be taking performance-enhancing drugs); Iâ€™m just saying that now people have to wonder: Why doesnâ€™t he want to do this? Why is it such a big deal?

"A lot of eyebrows have been raised. This is not good at all. Câ€™mon. Itâ€™s only a little bit of blood. If you have nothing to hide, then do the test."


----------



## tliang1000

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/johnny-benjamin/were-supposed-to-believe_b_401569.html

ESPN's senior boxing writer, Dan Rafael, reported that on the eve of signing the contract for boxing's biggest mega-fight in decades, *Manny Pacquiao (not Floyd Mayweather) is balking at a provision for Olympic-style testing for performance enhancing drugs (PED's) and threatening to walk away.*


----------



## tliang1000

http://ringtalk.com/tattoo-king-manny-cries-“i’m-scared-of-needles”

*PACQUIAO LEGACY NOW MIRRORING BARRY BONDS?*
*San Francisco, CA*- The stench that permeates the blogosphere this morning is emanating from General Santos City in the Philippines and the lips of boxingâ€™s â€˜pound for poundâ€™ king* *Manny Pacquiao*. The reason I put an asterisk (*) in the prior sentence is that like baseballâ€™s *Barry Bonds*, Pacquiao is being accused in different circles of taking performance enhancing drugs/Steroids. 
*EXCUSES SO LAME ARUM MUSTAâ€™ WROTE THEM*
The reasoning put forth by Pacquiao for his refusing â€œOlympicâ€ style drug testing is two fold. Bulls*it Excuse #1 : Pacman was â€œsuperstitiousâ€ regarding blood tests. Bulls*it Excuse #2 : Manny is afraid of needles. Did somebody in the office of Top Rank promoter *Bob Arum* put together this pabulum?
*TATTOOS ARE ABOUT HOURS OF NASTY NEEDLES*


----------



## tliang1000

http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/sport/story/218341.html

A potential super-bout between 'Money' and 'Pac Man' has long been mooted, but a number of stumbling blocks have seen negotiations fall to nothing with Mayweather recently *quipping that Pacquiao "had his chance". *
Read more at http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/sport/story/218341.html#WZ87x9Ke940ubKtv.99


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> You already know MP has never stated that.


http://www.livefight.com/news.php?news_id=715&y=2009&m=12

â€œIf Pacquiao, the toughest guy on the planet, is afraid of needles and having a few tablespoons of blood drawn from his system, then something is wrong. The guy has tattoos everywhere; heâ€™s tattooed from top to bottom. Youâ€™re telling me heâ€™s afraid of needles?â€

Oscar also stood by his claims that blood is a better test than giving urine.

â€œAnd the idea that urine tests can detect HGH [Human Growth Hormone] is wrong. I talked to Travis Tygart, CEO of the USADA. He testified before Congress that anyone who says HGH can be detected by a urine test is mistaken. It can only be detected by a blood test.â€

â€œSo you have to do the blood work. If Pacquiao doesnâ€™t want to do this and risk a possible $40-million payday because heâ€™s afraid of needles or believes heâ€™ll be weakened by blood tests, then that raises question marks.

â€œNow I have to wonder about him. Iâ€™m saying to myself, 'Wow. Those Mosley punches, those Vargas punches and those Pacquiao punches all felt the same.' Iâ€™m not saying yes or no [about whether Pacquiao might be taking performance-enhancing drugs] Iâ€™m just saying that now people have to wonder: 'Why doesnâ€™t he want to do this? Why is it such a big deal.'â€

â€œA lot of eyebrows have been raised. This is not good at all.â€

â€œI believe Mayweather wants to do the right thing, to get tested properly. Heâ€™s not doing it to harass Pacquiao; thatâ€™s garbage. I would say to Pacquiao:

â€œ'Do the test. Do it because itâ€™s only a couple of tablespoons. Needles donâ€™t hurt. Just look away when they put the needle in your arm.'â€ Besides, De La Hoya articulates, â€œheâ€™l probably lose more blood in the fight than the blood being drawn for the test.â€


----------



## tliang1000

I have no idea how turds were able to convince the public that it was Floyd who didn't want to fight....


----------



## tliang1000

http://www.forbes.com/sites/mikeoza...100-million-by-not-fighting-floyd-mayweather/

A few years back Floyd Mayweather and Manny Pacquiao were negotiating terms of a fight that would could have been the most lucrative boxing match of all time. *It never happened because Pacquiao would not agree to Olympic-style drug testing.*








GENERAL SANTOS, PHILIPPINES - SEPTEMBER 27: Manny Pacquiao Manny Pacquiao in seen during a training session at Golingan Gymnasium on September 27, 2012 in General Santos, Philippines. Pacquiao will take on Mexican Juan Manual Marquez on December 8, 2012 in Las Vegas. (Image credit: Getty Images via @daylife)

Pacquiaoâ€™s decision cost him dearly.

Showtime Networks announced Thursday that the previous Saturdayâ€™s fight between Mayweather and Saul â€œCaneloâ€ Alvarez generated a record $150 million in pay-per-view revenue, breaking the record of $136 million for Mayweatherâ€™s 2007 fight against Oscar De La Hoya. The Mayweather-Canelo fight at the MGM Grand Arena also set a record for largest gate for a boxing match ($20 million) and and Richard Schaefer, CEO of Golden Boy Promotions, says the fight will exceed $200 million in total revenue when all revenue streams are counted.

But a Mayweather-Pacquiao fight would have generated much, much more. Three years ago the split between Mayweather and Pacquiao would have been roughly 50-50 for a fight that would have likely grossed more than $250 million, given Mayweather-Alvarez did over $200 million. After taking out the cut for the pay-per-view carriers, I figure Pacquiao and his camp lost about $100 million in earnings.

Since then, *Mayweather has remained undefeated by beating Shane Mosley, Victor Ortiz with a controversial knockout, Miguel Cotto, Robert Guerrero, and Alvarez. Meanwhile, Pacquiao defeated Jaun Manuel Marquez, but then lost to Timothy Bradley in a controversial decision, and got knocked out in his rematch with Marquez.
*
*Pacquiao has never come close to earning what he could have made fighting Mayweather. His biggest payday: $25 million for his last Marquez bout. And Pacquiaoâ€™s brand has taken a hit with his recent losses. He is guaranteed to earn just $18 million from his next fight in November against Brandon Rios.
*
*There have been some recent rumblings again recently, like there were in 2012, of Mayweather fighting Pacquiao. Mayweather recently told the Wall Street Journal he would consider such a bout if Pacquiao signed a promotions contract with Mayweatherâ€™s company. Who knows? What we do know is Pacquiao has already lost out on one $100 million payday.
*

**********************
Paciquao rejects Floyd's 40 million dollar offer when his biggest payday was 25million. Another duck but yet turds flip the script somehow.


----------



## tliang1000

*Lets face it. Manny Paciquao has been ducking Floyd all these years.*

Two negotiations and both times Pac walked away. Walked away from drug test and walked away from 40 million.
Meanwhile fans persistently blames Floyd. HOW IN THE WORLD DID EVERYONE GOT BRAINWASH by TR and team Pac?atsch


----------



## Mal

And please point out where in any of those articles Manny says he's afraid of needles please. thanks, and try to keep it cool tliang. No need to act like a brat now.


----------



## Zopilote

Should have just posted this on the Pacweather thread, since this is going to be merged any time now.


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> You already know MP has never stated that.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ht-why-its-time-for-manny-pacquiao-superfight

â€œYou gotta understand,â€ Pacquiao's promoter Bob Arum told Seconds Out's Thomas Hauser. â€œIâ€™m dealing with a Filipino fighter who is superstitious, and I have to tell him they have the power to come into his dressing room before the fight and take his blood. Manny gets freaked out when his blood gets taken and feels that it weakens him. They would put nothing in writing as to any kind of schedule. That is ludicrous.â€


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> And please point our where in any of those articles Manny says he's afraid of needles please. thanks, and try to keep it cool tliang. No need to act like a brat now.


I knew you gonna say that and waiting too. Obviously Pac told a lot of people which is why a ton of articles are quoting him. And Mal if it isn't true than Pac WOULD'VE SUE. don't think he won't.


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ht-why-its-time-for-manny-pacquiao-superfight
> 
> â€œYou gotta understand,â€ Pacquiao's promoter Bob Arum told Seconds Out's Thomas Hauser. â€œIâ€™m dealing with a Filipino fighter who is superstitious, and I have to tell him they have the power to come into his dressing room before the fight and take his blood. Manny gets freaked out when his blood gets taken and feels that it weakens him. They would put nothing in writing as to any kind of schedule. That is ludicrous.â€


Getting blood weakens a lot of people. Again, instead of posting what OTHER people are just assuming, go ahead and show where Manny says he's afraid. Since you used that as some form of him being full of crap. Thanks again. You aren't going to find it, because he never said that. All you are going to continue is to use what others say. And since that holds so much weight, I guess when some others say FMjr is scared of MP, you take that as gospel as well. Thanks Tliang, have fun. :cheers


----------



## tonys333

tliang1000 said:


> Two negotiations and both times Pac walked away. Walked away from drug test and walked away from 40 million.
> Meanwhile fans persistently blames Floyd. HOW IN THE WORLD DID EVERYONE GOT BRAINWASH by TR and team Pac?atsch


I agree about the drugs test Pac should have just done it. I did find it strange that Floyd never asked anyone for blood tests before it came to Pac though an you could see Pac's point of view it was something he has never been asked to do an he felt it should have just been left up to the commission to do the standard tests.

I am all for the Olympic style tests and I think they should be mandatory an I agree Pac should have never walked away from the first negotiation.

this 40 million offer gets bought up a lot by fans an I don't agree that it was Pac's fault for this at the time. Pac was pound for pound number 1 an the fight would have done big number and if Pac excepted Floyd would have made a whole lot more than 40 million so at the time the deal wasn't fair an it should have been 50/50.

now this fight should be about 30/70 in Floyd's favour but lets just hope they can agree to 60/40 an get the fight done because who really cares about who gets what as long as it gets done.


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> I knew you gonna say that and waiting too. Obviously Pac told a lot of people which is why a ton of articles are quoting him. And Mal if it isn't true than Pac WOULD'VE SUE. don't think he won't.


And yet you don't have a single quote. Sue for something like that? Don't be silly. Goodness :lol:


----------



## tliang1000

To me Floyd gave Pac plenty of chances for a fight. A 50/50 split, a 40 million dollars offer, pac's biggest payday. Floyd advise to leave Bob but Pac renewed. Arum wants his cash cow and if he fights Floyd, half of their promotional ploy will be flushed away. Pac is making millions on the possibly of "the guy" to beat Floyd.


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> And yet you don't have a single quote. Sue for something like that? Don't be silly. Goodness :lol:


Do you prefer Pac's story about how drawing blood weakens him so he walks away from 40 million instead?

Hate to say the half dead Pac after a tattoo session.:deal


----------



## Mal

All we need is another thread on this. :lol:


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> Do you prefer Pac's story about how drawing blood weakens him so he walks away from 40 million instead?
> 
> Hate to say the half dead Pac after a tattoo session.:deal


If that's your overly simplistic view of the matter, you are entitled to it. Clearly the entire MP/FMjr is much more then needles and 40 mill Tliang. You don't need dumb it down to something like this just to try and make some point you think you have.


----------



## tliang1000

tonys333 said:


> I agree about the drugs test Pac should have just done it. I did find it strange that Floyd never asked anyone for blood tests before it came to Pac though an you could see Pac's point of view it was something he has never been asked to do an he felt it should have just been left up to the commission to do the standard tests.
> 
> I am all for the Olympic style tests and I think they should be mandatory an I agree Pac should have never walked away from the first negotiation.
> 
> this 40 million offer gets bought up a lot by fans an I don't agree that it was Pac's fault for this at the time. Pac was pound for pound number 1 an the fight would have done big number and if Pac excepted Floyd would have made a whole lot more than 40 million so at the time the deal wasn't fair an it should have been 50/50.
> 
> now this fight should be about 30/70 in Floyd's favour but lets just hope they can agree to 60/40 an get the fight done because he really cares about who gets what as long as it gets done.


Floyd Sr was the one who pointed out and suggest his son that he might be on PED bc of the whole weight jumping, sustaining power and throwing 1200 punches a fight.


----------



## FloydPatterson




----------



## Mexi-Box

Merged in 3... 2... 1...

Oh well, the media see it as a Mayweather duck.


----------



## tliang1000

Zopilote said:


> Should have just posted this on the Pacweather thread, since this is going to be merged any time now.


I know it prolly well but i hate it bc it gets lost in there....


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Well my first gay experience happened like this:
I was about 50 yards or so up this path when I noticed a man standing off the side of the path apparently staring into the woods. As I got closer I realized his pants were down around his ankles and I could see his ass. Now, I'm straight but I have to say that it was a really nicely shaped ass for a man and I took notice. I figured maybe he was drunk and just peeing in the bushes, so I started to walk quieter so I wouldn't disturb him. But as I got closer I started hearing strange grunts and sucking sounds. I realized there was another man blowing him.
Now, I'm not gay but I slowed my pace down to watch. I slowed and approached the standing man from behind. His friend didn't take any notice as his eyes were tightly closed. I came right up behind the man standing so that I could have reached out and touched him. That's when I brought the cinder block down on his head, hard. He collapsed on top of his ****** friend and I quickly finished them both off. I rolled them into the bushes and finished my walk. That was only my first of many such gay encounters.


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> If that's your overly simplistic view of the matter, you are entitled to it. Clearly the entire MP/FMjr is much more then needles and 40 mill Tliang. You don't need dumb it down to something like this just to try and make some point you think you have.


Back in 09 it was simple. Now it is not. Floyd stayed at the top of the hill while Pac is trying to rebuild interest. I don't believe either are scare of each other but Arum screwed Pac. Bob kept Pac away from the one person that may possible beat his cash cow but it turned out that JMM koed him.


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> I know it prolly well but i hate it bc it gets lost in there....


What's to get lost? You didn't add anything new, you just made an opinion on old topic.


----------



## bballchump11

@quincy k I'm seeing a common theme hear from guys close to Mayweather Jr





Roger, Jeff and Sam Watson have all said in the past couple weeks that Floyd wanted Pacquiao to be at his best. Stephen A Smith mentioned it today as well and how Floyd wanted to get credit for this win. So that's why you heard him dismissing the fight right after he got KO'd by Marquez. Right now seems like the perfect time to do it though.

Remember also that Floyd has a trend of fighting opponents coming off of big wins


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> What's to get lost? You didn't add anything new, you just made an opinion on old topic.


Manny ducking FLoyd all these years is an old topic?
Who made one before?


----------



## Mexi-Box

tliang1000 said:


> Manny ducking FLoyd all these years is an old topic?
> Who made one before?


Every Flomo that ever existed from here to ESB. Where have you been?


----------



## welsh_dragon83

tliang1000 said:


> Manny ducking FLoyd all these years is an old topic?
> Who made one before?


you real? :huh


----------



## tliang1000

Mexi-Box said:


> Every Flomo that ever existed from here to ESB. Where have you been?


I was there trying to set the record straight but them turds were splitting in to alts daily LOL


----------



## bballchump11

I don't think you can blame it all on 1 person. Throughout the last 5 years, there were different situations and people preventing the fight. Mayweather's layoffs, legal issues, and jail time, the money split, drug tests, imaginary stadiums, Pacquiao's cut, Pacquiao getting KO'd, Arum/Floyd's hate for each other. 

I can say for sure that Floyd 100% wanted the fight when it was going to happen March 13th, 2010 and May 5th, 2012. Those were the two times he went full force to make the fight happen


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> @*quincy k* I'm seeing a common theme hear from guys close to Mayweather Jr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roger, Jeff and Sam Watson have all said in the past couple weeks that Floyd wanted Pacquiao to be at his best. Stephen A Smith mentioned it today as well and how Floyd wanted to get credit for this win. So that's why you heard him dismissing the fight right after he got KO'd by Marquez. Right now seems like the perfect time to do it though.
> 
> Remember also that Floyd has a trend of fighting opponents coming off of big wins


prime paq was 2009-2011

prime paq was also the number one ranked pfp fighter during those years so its ridiculous for idiot roger to only now say that paq has "earned a shot at his nephew." pretty much a clown. the number one pfp fighter in the world is not worthy to fight floyd...this kind of thinking could only be sold in flomo land with flomos ready to buy it up

as for floyd fighting only guys coming off big wins that is pretty much the norm for any champion

how many people get to fight for a title coming off a loss that is not an immediate rematch?

it happens(floyd/zab) but its not very common.


----------



## tliang1000

bballchump11 said:


> I don't think you can blame it all on 1 person. Throughout the last 5 years, there were different situations and people preventing the fight. Mayweather's layoffs, legal issues, and jail time, the money split, drug tests, imaginary stadiums, Pacquiao's cut, Pacquiao getting KO'd, Arum/Floyd's hate for each other.
> 
> I can say for sure that Floyd 100% wanted the fight when it was going to happen March 13th, 2010 and May 5th, 2012. Those were the two times he went full force to make the fight happen


That is a fair statement but really imo Pac and company had more to why the fight didn't happen yet. The closest time they could've signed was the first negotiation. They have ironed out all the detail and Pac walked away. Ever since then Pac and Floyd has been moving in different directions. Floyd was getting paid more, sold more, and remained at the top while Pac was inconsistent but yet he still wants 50/50 or at least 45%. How is that gonna work? They don't even like each other and yet Floyd suppose to help Pac and his ex boss who he hates when in reality Arum doesn't want Pac to fight Floyd anyways.... he rather keep the fight in house so he gets more money. Pac could've left but he didn't twice.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> @*quincy k* I'm seeing a common theme hear from guys close to Mayweather Jr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roger, Jeff and Sam Watson have all said in the past couple weeks that Floyd wanted Pacquiao to be at his best. Stephen A Smith mentioned it today as well and how Floyd wanted to get credit for this win. So that's why you heard him dismissing the fight right after he got KO'd by Marquez. Right now seems like the perfect time to do it though.
> 
> Remember also that Floyd has a trend of fighting opponents coming off of big wins


was going to mention that floyd was the only number one pfp fighter that has ever fought an opponent coming off a loss(zab) taht was not an immeidate rematch but paq did fight shane coming off a draw


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> prime paq was 2009-2011
> 
> prime paq was also the number one ranked pfp fighter during those years so its ridiculous for idiot roger to only now say that paq has "earned a shot at his nephew." pretty much a clown. the number one pfp fighter in the world is not worthy to fight floyd...this kind of thinking could only be sold in flomo land with flomos ready to buy it up
> 
> as for floyd fighting only guys coming off big wins that is pretty much the norm for any champion
> 
> how many people get to fight for a title coming off a loss that is not an immediate rematch?
> 
> it happens(floyd/zab) but its not very common.


Well they did try to make the fight after Pacquiao's best win after Barrera. It was team Mayeather that called Pacquiao's camp to make the fight in 2009


----------



## JeffJoiner

bballchump11 said:


> I don't think you can blame it all on 1 person. Throughout the last 5 years, there were different situations and people preventing the fight. Mayweather's layoffs, legal issues, and jail time, the money split, drug tests, imaginary stadiums, Pacquiao's cut, Pacquiao getting KO'd, Arum/Floyd's hate for each other.
> 
> I can say for sure that Floyd 100% wanted the fight when it was going to happen March 13th, 2010 and May 5th, 2012. Those were the two times he went full force to make the fight happen


We've both said the same things for years. Negotiations happen between fighters, agents, networks, etc. and everybody needs to work with a goal of getting the deal done. Time and again Arum and Mayweather have tried to find obstacles instead of solutions, ways to screw each other rather than ways to get the deal done.

There were times I felt one side or the other was willing to bend a bit to make it happen; never a time I felt both were willing to leave a little something on the table to make it happen. Anybody who closes deals knows how rarely deals get closed without both sided leaving a little something on the table.


----------



## bballchump11

tliang1000 said:


> That is a fair statement but really imo Pac and company had more to why the fight didn't happen yet. The closest time they could've signed was the first negotiation. They have ironed out all the detail and Pac walked away. Ever since then Pac and Floyd has been moving in different directions. Floyd was getting paid more, sold more, and remained at the top while Pac was inconsistent but yet he still wants 50/50 or at least 45%. How is that gonna work? They don't even like each other and yet Floyd suppose to help Pac and his ex boss who he hates when in reality Arum doesn't want Pac to fight Floyd anyways.... he rather keep the fight in house so he gets more money. Pac could've left but he didn't twice.


Yeah that sounds bout accurate :smile


----------



## bballchump11

JeffJoiner said:


> We've both said the same things for years. Negotiations happen between fighters, agents, networks, etc. and everybody needs to work with a goal of getting the deal done. Time and again Arum and Mayweather have tried to find obstacles instead of solutions, ways to screw each other rather than ways to get the deal done.
> 
> There were times I felt one side or the other was willing to bend a bit to make it happen; never a time I felt both were willing to leave a little something on the table to make it happen. Anybody who closes deals knows how rarely deals get closed without both sided leaving a little something on the table.


yeah I feel you on that. Right now it looks like Pacuiao's side is more desperate for the fight, but Floyd seems willing to get the deal done. It's hard to tell since they're trying not to negotiate in the media and have gag orders out on each other. I don't want to get my hopes up too much, but I can say for sure that if Pacquiao didn't resign with Top Tank earlier this year, Mayweather vs Pacquiao would happen right away


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> Well they did try to make the fight after Pacquiao's best win after Barrera. It was team Mayeather that called Pacquiao's camp to make the fight in 2009


 pac beat barrera in 2003 as a 126 when floyd was a lw. two different weight classes

im not going to get into the he said/she said of what happened in 2009. i have no idea why paq would fight dlh(no one knew that oscar was going to come into the fight weight-drained) one punch ko hatton(who went 10 good rounds with floyd before getting check-hooked and then running head first into the post) destroy miguel cotto and then be afraid to fight floyd mayweather.

i responded to a mayweather video that you referenced to which i gave my opinion which i believe that you do not want to refute.

like i said, only a complete delusional flomo would believe that only now, and not during the years of 2009-2011, that paq is finally deserving of a fight with floyd mayweather

for someone to truly believe this is not funny, its actually a sign of dementia


----------



## p.townend

They are both to blame for this fight not happening.


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> pac beat barrera in 2003 as a 126 when floyd was a lw. two different weight classes
> 
> im not going to get into the he said/she said of what happened in 2009. i have no idea why paq would fight dlh(no one knew that oscar was going to come into the fight weight-drained) one punch ko hatton(who went 10 good rounds with floyd before getting check-hooked and then running head first into the post) destroy miguel cotto and then be afraid to fight floyd mayweather.
> 
> i responded to a mayweather video that you referenced to which i gave my opinion which i believe that you do not want to refute.
> 
> like i said, only a complete delusional flomo would believe that only now, and not during the years of 2009-2011, that paq is finally deserving of a fight with floyd mayweather
> 
> for someone to truly believe this is not funny, its actually a sign of dementia


Barerra irrelevant. I Was just saying that Cotto was Pacquiao's best win after Barrera and that's when Floyd first reached out to Pacquiao.

and Roger and everybodyelse isn't saying Manny hasn't deserved the fight until now. He deserved it from 2009-2012, but then* he got knocked out*. He since then had to redeem himself, prove he's still got it and in Roger's words, "deserve it"


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> Manny ducking FLoyd all these years is an old topic?
> Who made one before?


You know what I mean. I'm sure the mods would agree the last thing we need is a thread on MP and FMjr every time someone wants their post to get attention.


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I feel you on that. Right now it looks like Pacuiao's side is more desperate for the fight, but Floyd seems willing to get the deal done. It's hard to tell since they're trying not to negotiate in the media and have gag orders out on each other. I don't want to get my hopes up too much, but I can say for sure that if Pacquiao didn't resign with Top Tank earlier this year, Mayweather vs Pacquiao would happen right away


After those lower numbers from MP's last fight he should not even try for 50-50. If they did even I'd have to question the sincerity on his willingness to make it happen.


----------



## bballchump11

Mal said:


> After those lower numbers from MP's last fight he should not even try for 50-50. If they did even I'd have to question the sincerity on his willingness to make it happen.


yeah I didn't expect that fight to do well but damn? I thought Pacquiao at the minimum could get 400-500K.


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I didn't expect that fight to do well but damn? I thought Pacquiao at the minimum could get 400-500K.


I thought about the same.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> Barerra irrelevant. I Was just saying that Cotto was Pacquiao's best win after Barrera and that's when Floyd first reached out to Pacquiao.
> 
> and Roger and everybodyelse isn't saying Manny hasn't deserved the fight until now. He deserved it from 2009-2012, but then* he got knocked out*. He since then had to redeem himself, prove he's still got it and in Roger's words, "deserve it"


like we discussed. if paq agrees to 60/40 split, olympic-style testing, the fight in vegas or texas at a weight of 147 and the fight does not get made then floyd doesnt want the fight.

if paq does not agree to those conditions then he doesnt want the fight

these threads and all the worthless he said/she said jibberish-conjecture is just wasting time and bandwidth and the reason i avoid them


----------



## Mexi-Box

quincy k said:


> pac beat barrera in 2003 as a 126 when floyd was a lw. two different weight classes
> 
> im not going to get into the he said/she said of what happened in 2009. i have no idea why paq would fight dlh(no one knew that oscar was going to come into the fight weight-drained) one punch ko hatton(who went 10 good rounds with floyd before getting check-hooked and then running head first into the post) destroy miguel cotto and then be afraid to fight floyd mayweather.
> 
> i responded to a mayweather video that you referenced to which i gave my opinion which i believe that you do not want to refute.
> 
> like i said, only a complete delusional flomo would believe that only now, and not during the years of 2009-2011, that paq is finally deserving of a fight with floyd mayweather
> 
> for someone to truly believe this is not funny, its actually a sign of dementia


I agree with this. No idea where people are getting the idea that Pacquiao is scared or ducked Mayweather. I remember someone, a while back, bumped up the de la Hoya/Pacquiao prediction thread on ESB. It was funny as everyone thought de la Hoya was going to destroy Pacquiao. I think someone bet on a Pacquiao KO, and everyone was all over him saying how Pacquiao has no chance and this and that.


----------



## uraharakisuke

p.townend said:


> They are both to blame for this fight not happening.


This. 
Say no more.


----------



## quincy k

Mexi-Box said:


> I agree with this. No idea where people are getting the idea that Pacquiao is scared or ducked Mayweather. I remember someone, a while back, bumped up the de la Hoya/Pacquiao prediction thread on ESB. It was funny as everyone thought de la Hoya was going to destroy Pacquiao. I think someone bet on a Pacquiao KO, and everyone was all over him saying how Pacquiao has no chance and this and that.


people forget that paq came up from 135 for the 147 fight with oscar, where delahoya wanted the mayweather rematch to be held at before floyd went on vacation.

and this is the actions of a guy afraid to take challenges?

exactly when has floyd ever jumped up two weight classes to fight a former champion? we all know he has no problems whatsoever dragging someone up two weight classes to fight at a catchweight he fails to make.

this TBE garbage, just a fuken joke

ffs, in his twilight ray leonard was fighting the number one ranked 154 in a prime terry norris who would absolutely fuken murder any version of floyd mayweather

now we have floyd fighting number nine ranked marcos maidana and you have some people just buying this shi-t up.

http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/The_Ring_Magazine's_Annual_Ratings:_2013

Floyd Mayweather Jr., _Champion_


Timothy Bradley
Juan Manuel Marquez
Manny Pacquiao
Kell Brook
Robert Guerrero
Shawn Porter
Keith Thurman
Paul Malignaggi
Marcos Rene Maidana
Adrien Broner


----------



## Zopilote

p.townend said:


> They are both to blame for this fight not happening.


/thread


----------



## rjjfan

Arum and Floyd.


----------



## chibelle

bballchump11 said:


> but I can say for sure that if Pacquiao didn't resign with Top Tank earlier this year, Mayweather vs Pacquiao would happen right away


Nope - even Floyd said that he would need to fight under his promotional company "2 or 3 times" before he would face Pac.


----------



## bballchump11

chibelle said:


> Nope - even Floyd said that he would need to fight under his promotional company "2 or 3 times" before he would face Pac.


He was just talking shit then. That was right after Pacquiao got knocked out


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> people forget that paq came up from 135 for the 147 fight with oscar, where delahoya wanted the mayweather rematch to be held at before floyd went on vacation.


Floyd fought a healthier fresher Oscar De La Hoya after having only 3 fights at 147.

Oscar was coming off obliterating Mayorga in 6 rounds

Both Cotto and Mosley struggled with Mayorga years later

Oscar in excess of being drained to a husk was beat up in his last fight by Steve Forbes.



> and this is the actions of a guy afraid to take challenges?


Why didnt Pac fight Mosley coming.off the Margarito destruction?



> exactly when has floyd ever jumped up two weight classes to fight a former champion?


Floyd wanted to jump.up to 147 to fight Oscar and Mosley in their primes. Both turned down

Seriously stop this stupidity your a prime argument for.birth.control

we all know he has no problems whatsoever dragging someone up two weight classes to fight at a catchweight he fails to make.

this TBE garbage, just a fuken joke



> ffs, in his twilight ray leonard was fighting the number one ranked 154 in a prime terry norris who would absolutely fuken murder any version of floyd mayweather


Floyd began his career at 130 and beat the best 154lber in the world on 2 occassions. Both Oscar that Floyd fought and Canelo would murder Kirkland btw bitchass



> now we have floyd fighting number nine ranked marcos maidana and you have some people just buying this shi-t up.
> 
> http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/The_Ring_Magazine's_Annual_Ratings:_2013
> 
> Floyd Mayweather Jr., _Champion_
> 
> 
> Timothy Bradley
> Juan Manuel Marquez
> Manny Pacquiao
> Kell Brook
> Robert Guerrero
> Shawn Porter
> Keith Thurman
> Paul Malignaggi
> Marcos Rene Maidana
> Adrien Broner


Id pick Maidana to beat Guerrero, Porter, Malignaggi, and be live dog against Thurman, Brook and Marquez

What was Chris Algeris rankings btw hoe cakes?


----------



## Capaedia

quincy k said:


> i had cotto as floyds title win as opposed to canelo.


Take your pick.



> broner is better than provo. thats your opinion. obviously ring magazine and the people that rate boxers think differently as they currently have provo ranked two spots higher than broner at the same weight class. regardless, you were debasing paq fighting algieri and i am simply pointing out that algieris best win is argubaly as good as maidanas best win.


Maidana has several good wins over a long stretch. Most by stoppage, the Broner victory being one-sided. Algieri has a decent win over Taylor, and a very narrow win over Provodnikov.

I don't put much stock into ratings. Particularly the ring ratings, they had Guerrero as P4P. It's only fair that you have the same respect for that ranking. That or you accept that there is a lot more at play there than just merit.

Really. Broner has better wins than Provodnikov AND Algieri. I don't think it's even a discussion. Alvarado, Taylor, Provodnikov Vs. DeMarco, Taylor, Malignaggi.

Maidana beat the fuck out of him. He also beat Ortiz, Morales (super-faded, I know), Karass and Lopez.



> perhaps floyd could weigh 160 but chooses not to.


He chooses not to be a middleweight? He spent half of his career at super-featherweight.

There is just as much justification to say perhaps Manny _chooses _not to be a heavyweight. What's your point?



> if you have followed boxing for more than five years you would know that many fighters(holyfield, haye,jones jr, duran, michael spinks, ray leonard) have elected to fight out of their normal weight classes in all likelihood for both money and historical reasons. perhaps paq has been fighting at 147 the last six years because he wanted to fight the best(140 at the time of his hatton ko had no competition) and ww was were all the big fights were at. maybe floyd, the self-proclaimed TBE, couldve been as ambitious as manny and dominated a weight class(154) that is not his optimum.


27 of Floyd's 46 fights were at superfeather.

He's moved all the way up to 154 and according to the ring rankings, fought the number one at every weight he fought at, at least once. You've used the rankings to back up Algieri, are you going to be consistent here?

What about Broner's one-sided stoppage win over the ring #1 lightweight?



> can you name the last time a 122 champ ever became a 147 champ? with that in mind, no criticism should be given to paq for dropping to 140. as for citicizing floyd, i have no problem who, what and where he fights, only that he should not refer to himself as TBE if he sits back and makes 154 title defenses against marcos maidana, a poor mans version of a prime ricardo mayorga at best on a good day.


Here's the crux of the issue. You're making a black and white comparison of two very different careers. At the age Manny turned pro, Floyd won the golden gloves at 106 pounds.

He was never huge at his weightclass like Manny was. If you're tearing down Floyd's weight jumping then you're blinkered to the circumstances.



> only that he should not refer to himself as TBE


I don't pay much attention to what Floyd says. More what he does



> if he sits back and makes 154 title defenses against marcos maidana, *a poor mans version of a prime ricardo mayorga at best on a good day*.


Ehhh... No.



> what cunt are you talking about? i was referring to luis collazo and not ricky hatton regarding alcoholism and attempting suicide. and the reason i brought up ricky hatton is because floyd fought ricky coming up from 140 just like paq fought algieri


Calling Ricky Hatton a suicidal and self-confessed alcoholic is being a dishonest cunt about it. He was the clear number one at 140. No-one heard of Algieri before he beat Provodnikov, who no-one heard of before he lost to Bradley.

Speaking of Bradley, that's a much more comparable fight to Hatton. Right down to the suicide of course, but I don't think it makes Bradley any less of a man. It doesn't bear mentioning because Bradley and Hatton were both clear champ at 140.



> two years is a long time for a fighter to acclimate himself to a weight, especially two weight classes. maidana looked horrible against devon in his first attempt at 147 and looked much better against floyd....two years later. this being only a one weight class jump. and like you previously said, styles make fights.


You think an acclimated Marquez does any better against Floyd? He doesn't think so.

Knocked Pacquiao out though.

Whilst we're on the subject, did Marquez acclimate himself to welterweight by fighting at lightweight twice and then junior-welter? (He DID move down after losing to Floyd) Why doesn't this apply to Hatton who spent his whole career at 140?



> algieri was a shit fight compared to maidana but he was still the number 3 ranked jww at the weight class paq is planning to campaign at next


Decent fight. But if you're the kind of fool I was addressing, and I don't think you are, then it doesn't fit with the narrative that Floyd is the challenge-avoiding coward and Manny is only out to test himself.

They're both ATG. They're ATGs for a reason.



> thats six spots higher than maidana, who was the ninth ranked 147 when floyd fought him the first time


Maidana shares a division with Floyd, Pacquiao, Marquez and Bradley. Not only do I not care much about rankings these days, I think this is all pretty binary for something as subjective and unpredictable as boxing.



> http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/The_Ring_Magazine's_Annual_Ratings:_2013
> 
> Floyd Mayweather Jr., _Champion_
> 
> 
> Timothy Bradley
> Juan Manuel Marquez
> Manny Pacquiao
> Kell Brook
> Robert Guerrero
> Shawn Porter
> Keith Thurman
> Paul Malignaggi
> Marcos Rene Maidana
> Adrien Broner


Does this mean that Bradley and Marquez would be better wins for Floyd than Manny would be?


----------



## Capaedia

El-Terrible said:


> He fought Canelo only at 152, after all that garbage about fighting fighters where they're comfortable so he cannot get full credit for that. He only fought Cotto at the full weight knowing full well Cotto was basically a blown up welterweight at the time - he's full of crap basically


What's your point? I'm not setting my life by Floyd's example.

Canelo was a very good win, Manny over Cotto was a great win.

That last part is bullshit too. Cotto was always a fairly big at junior welter and welter. Shit, he just won the middleweight title. Even if Martinez was practically in a wheelchair, Murray didn't manage to do anything similar.

Wouldn't Floyd be a blown-up superfeather? I don't even know where to start with this.


----------



## thehook13

â€œHeâ€™s ready to get in with Floyd now isnâ€™t he? He had a big win,â€ - Roger Mayweather

â€œPacquiao deserves the fight,â€ he said. â€œPacquiao had good wins. Thatâ€™s one of the biggest fights that people talk about. I think that the fight should happen.â€

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/sports/12/03/14/floyds-uncle-thinks-pacquiao-deserves-fight


----------



## DobyZhee

Motherfuckers go to sleep already..

It's 2015. Whole new bargaining table..


----------



## thehook13




----------



## chibelle

bballchump11 said:


> He was just talking shit then. That was right after Pacquiao got knocked out


Not sure about that. He repeated it again this September saying that Pac must be under Mayweather promotions in order for the fight to happen. It also must be in SHO PPV, etc. Just more stuff.


----------



## quincy k

Capaedia said:


> Take your pick.
> 
> Maidana has several good wins over a long stretch. Most by stoppage, the Broner victory being one-sided. Algieri has a decent win over Taylor, and a very narrow win over Provodnikov.
> 
> I don't put much stock into ratings. Particularly the ring ratings, they had Guerrero as P4P. It's only fair that you have the same respect for that ranking. That or you accept that there is a lot more at play there than just merit.
> 
> Really. Broner has better wins than Provodnikov AND Algieri. I don't think it's even a discussion. Alvarado, Taylor, Provodnikov Vs. DeMarco, Taylor, Malignaggi.
> 
> Maidana beat the fuck out of him. He also beat Ortiz, Morales (super-faded, I know), Karass and Lopez.
> 
> He chooses not to be a middleweight? He spent half of his career at super-featherweight.
> 
> There is just as much justification to say perhaps Manny _chooses _not to be a heavyweight. What's your point?
> 
> 27 of Floyd's 46 fights were at superfeather.
> 
> He's moved all the way up to 154 and according to the ring rankings, fought the number one at every weight he fought at, at least once. You've used the rankings to back up Algieri, are you going to be consistent here?
> 
> What about Broner's one-sided stoppage win over the ring #1 lightweight?
> 
> Here's the crux of the issue. You're making a black and white comparison of two very different careers. At the age Manny turned pro, Floyd won the golden gloves at 106 pounds.
> 
> He was never huge at his weightclass like Manny was. If you're tearing down Floyd's weight jumping then you're blinkered to the circumstances.
> 
> I don't pay much attention to what Floyd says. More what he does
> 
> Ehhh... No.
> 
> Calling Ricky Hatton a suicidal and self-confessed alcoholic is being a dishonest cunt about it. He was the clear number one at 140. No-one heard of Algieri before he beat Provodnikov, who no-one heard of before he lost to Bradley.
> 
> Speaking of Bradley, that's a much more comparable fight to Hatton. Right down to the suicide of course, but I don't think it makes Bradley any less of a man. It doesn't bear mentioning because Bradley and Hatton were both clear champ at 140.
> 
> You think an acclimated Marquez does any better against Floyd? He doesn't think so.
> 
> Knocked Pacquiao out though.
> 
> Whilst we're on the subject, did Marquez acclimate himself to welterweight by fighting at lightweight twice and then junior-welter? (He DID move down after losing to Floyd) Why doesn't this apply to Hatton who spent his whole career at 140?
> 
> Decent fight. But if you're the kind of fool I was addressing, and I don't think you are, then it doesn't fit with the narrative that Floyd is the challenge-avoiding coward and Manny is only out to test himself.
> 
> They're both ATG. They're ATGs for a reason.
> 
> Maidana shares a division with Floyd, Pacquiao, Marquez and Bradley. Not only do I not care much about rankings these days, I think this is all pretty binary for something as subjective and unpredictable as boxing.
> 
> Does this mean that Bradley and Marquez would be better wins for Floyd than Manny would be?


for the third time. you were speaking down on paqs win over algieri. i am simply pointing out that one(ring magazine) could make a case that chris was a reputable opponent as he is rated higher than broner...maidanas bet win.

floyd spent five years as a sfw in a career that has spanned about 16 years(excluding his vacation). and you say that more than twice his career has been at lw or higher? in fact, he has spent eight years as a ww or jmw, including vacation time. i have no idea how you came up with floyd spending half his time as a fw because of some sanctioned fights that could be construed as sparring by some. sounds like flomo logic.

that being said if we elect to use your flomo logic duran fought 75 of his 119 fights at lw or lower and still beat barkley for the mw title. duran also started out as a sbw. the same roberto duran who has never proclaimed to be TBE.

why are you comparing broners win over a lw to algieriris win over a jww? is that more flomo logic youre using?

the chances of maidana ever beating vernon forrest twice at 147 is close to zero. there are few people here that would agree with you that maidana is a better fighter than a prime 147 mayorga...this just shows that you were not watching boxing at the time. has maidana ever beat a top five pfp candidate not moving up or down in weight class...twice?

http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/The_Ring_Magazine's_Annual_Ratings:_2002


Pound For PoundHeavyweightsCruiserweight

Bernard Hopkins
Roy Jones Jr.
Marco Antonio Barrera
Vernon Forrest
Oscar De La Hoya
Kostya Tszyu
Erik Morales
Floyd Mayweather Jr.
Lennox Lewis
Shane Mosley
 

in fact, has maidana ever beaten a top five ranked opponent in his weight class?

http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/The_Ring_Magazine's_Annual_Ratings:_2001

Title Vacant

Shane Mosley
Andrew Lewis
Vernon Forrest
Thomas Damgaard
Daniel Santos
Antonio Diaz
Antonio Margarito
Manuel Gomez
Michele Piccirillo
Cory Spinks

ricardo knocking out both the #1 and number#2 ranked opponents(forrest had since beaten #1 pfp figher mosely twice in 2002), back-to-back, in forrest and lewis and was considered by many to be the fighter of the year.

oh yeah, ring magazine records dont count in capaedias world, right? as i said, you obviously werent following boxing in 2002 and 2003 to even debate that maidana is not a poor mans version of ricardo mayorga. fucken newbies

for the second time, i never said that hatton was a suicidal and a self-confessed alcoholic as it was luis collazo that i was referring to. seriously, this is what you have been reduced to? misconstruing my words so you can resort to name-calling? this after i had previously corrected you upon it no less without using derogatory language?

wtf is wrong with you?

well, let me spell it out for you in black and white this time since you cant seem to get a clue

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...d-Mayweather-vs-Manny-Pacquiao-thread/page234_*

didnt he fight a 140 in hatton for the 147 belts whose only other attempt at ww was a fight that he went life and death with in a self confessed alcoholic who had contemplated suicide?

*__*one journeyman luis collazo?

*_so now, please stop being a "dishonest cunt" about what i am and what i am not saying.

jmm never fought at 140 before fighting floyd. he went from 135 directly to 147, a two weight class jump. floyd holding a four pound weight advantage weighing in at 146 to jmms 142.

youre the kind of fool that i am addressing that would somehow debase a boxer like paq fighting an undefeated number 3 ranked boxer in a weight class that he is thinking of dropping down to and fail to acknowledge that floyd just chose to fight an opponent with three losses and ranked number nine in his class.

Floyd Mayweather Jr., _Champion_


Timothy Bradley
Juan Manuel Marquez
Manny Pacquiao
Kell Brook
Robert Guerrero
Shawn Porter
Keith Thurman
Paul Malignaggi
Marcos Rene Maidana
Adrien Broner



LUCAS MATTHYSSE

Country: Argentina

Record: 36-3-0 (34 KOs)

Ranking: This Week: 1 | Last Week: 1 | Weeks On List: 188

1​

LAMONT PETERSON

Country: U.S.

Record: 33-2-1 (17 KOs)

Ranking: This Week: 2 | Last Week: 2 | Weeks On List: 90

Title: IBF

2​

CHRIS ALGIERI

Country: U.S.

Record: 20-1-0 (8 KOs)

Ranking: This Week: 3 | Last Week: 3 | Weeks On List: 22

Title: WBO

3

​

so you dont care much about rankings other than your own when it fits your agenda?

uh ill take ring magazines rankings over yours since theyve been in boxing, publishing boxing, since 1922.

and no, jmm and bradley are not more worthy of a fight than paq because we are in the year 2014, not 2013, per your reference

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/ratings/welterweight



*CHAMPION*FLOYD MAYWEATHER JR.

Country: U.S.

Record: 47-0-0 (26 KOs)

Ranking: This Week: C | Last Week: C | Weeks On List: 165

Title: RING, WBC, WBA jr. middleweight; RING, WBC, WBA welterweight

MANNY PACQUIAO

Country: Philippines

Record: 57-5-2 (38 KOs)

Ranking: This Week: 1 | Last Week: 1 | Weeks On List: 262

Title: WBO welterweight

1​

TIM BRADLEY

Country: U.S.

Record: 31-1-0 (12 KOs)

Ranking: This Week: 2 | Last Week: 2 | Weeks On List: 127

2​

JUAN MANUEL MARQUEZ

Country: Mexico

Record: 56-7-1 (40 KOs)

Ranking: This Week: 3 | Last Week: 3 | Weeks On List: 101

3​

why on earth would you use the rankings of 2013 as opposed to 2014?

perhaps for the same reason that you would perversely say that i referred to ricky hatton as suicidal and an alcoholic when i clearly referenced that to his opponent, luis collazo?

didnt you even take the time to check this after i corrected you on it the first time?

good grief you are, as you say, a "dishonest cunt."


----------



## tliang1000

chibelle said:


> Not sure about that. He repeated it again this September saying that Pac must be under Mayweather promotions in order for the fight to happen. It also must be in SHO PPV, etc. Just more stuff.


Floyd said that shit bc Pac's contract was up for renewal and could've been a free agent. Floyd is trying to save Pac's ass, in reality. Doing him a damn favor but that boy is going be ho out by Arum forever. Mr. in house Bop.

The first offer that Floyd made to Pac of 40 million was already the biggest payday that Pac ever had of 28million and Pac was still with TR.


----------



## turbotime




----------



## JeffJoiner

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I feel you on that. Right now it looks like Pacuiao's side is more desperate for the fight, but Floyd seems willing to get the deal done. It's hard to tell since they're trying not to negotiate in the media and have gag orders out on each other. I don't want to get my hopes up too much, but I can say for sure that if Pacquiao didn't resign with Top Tank earlier this year, Mayweather vs Pacquiao would happen right away


As I understand your point of view. The reason I quoted you is we're about the only two who openly acknowledge everybody involved has screwed this up at some point or another. Most people want to take sides instead of looking at it practically.


----------



## bballchump11

chibelle said:


> Not sure about that. He repeated it again this September saying that Pac must be under Mayweather promotions in order for the fight to happen. It also must be in SHO PPV, etc. Just more stuff.


I doubt he's serious about that. If he is serious, then I can't defend that bullshit :lol: I think the main thing is that he doesn't want to work with Arum. The Showtime thing is a given since Pacquiao is a free agent and Mayweather still has a contract to honor. CBS's CEO is willing to work around that for a joint venture though


----------



## SouthPaw

Manny flopped lol. Floyd has all the bargaining power now.


----------



## chibelle

bballchump11 said:


> I doubt he's serious about that. If he is serious, then I can't defend that bullshit :lol: I think the main thing is that he doesn't want to work with Arum. The Showtime thing is a given since Pacquiao is a free agent and Mayweather still has a contract to honor. CBS's CEO is willing to work around that for a joint venture though


To be honest, I don't care. A lot of stuff us hardcore fans THINK we know what is going on but it is all hearsay and rumors. Even supposed insiders like Dan, Iole and lesser extent Karceno and Seckbach only have the tip of the iceberg. Even if they know a fact, they don't know intent since none of them can read minds. Not one of us or the press or supposed insider have ever seen a contract of any kind, let alone a signed one. We are all being played by each camp in a PR battle for leverage and shit.

10 or 20 years from now, very few people care why Hagler vs SRL did not happened years earlier. All they care about is it was a close fight with a split decision going to SRL.
Same thing will happen hear. No one cares whose fault, just the results - KO, UD, split or otherwise.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

*Arab Releases Statement On Potential Floyd Fight*

http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&id=84960

usually I ignore the stories about Floyd fighting in the Middle East, but this time it's coming str8 from an Arab's mouth

still think it should be in Vegas, more slutz to go around for all the spectators with full blown debauchery following the fight. No one beats the USA when it comes to YOLO party slutz

anyways, an investment group consisting of UAE individuals are offering $200 mil for Floyd's fight co-starring the pinoy guy

How will Vegas top that?


----------



## rjjfan

It'll be interesting to see Manny fighting the black guy in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## igor_otsky

rjjfan said:


> It'll be interesting to see Manny fighting the black guy in Saudi Arabia.


having lots of oil doesnt mean he's from saudi arabia.


----------



## bballchump11

:hey


----------



## igor_otsky

bballchump11 said:


> :hey


Floyd must be on roids. i can see the acne on his back from a mile away on that pic. hideous


----------



## Capaedia

quincy k said:


> good grief you are, as you say, a "dishonest cunt."


Here's the issue.

You're upset over a single line from what I originally said. You've taken the meaning in your own way and decided this is worth a battle for Manny's honour. Black and white, dishonest rankings and comparisons that just don't make sense. But if you repeat them enough, they're true!

Then you've gone and launched into a tirade you've no doubt rehearsed over and over again. I just don't care as much as you do. You're waiting for checkpoints so you can move onto the next point of your routine, I imagine that's why you were tagged, and why you are bringing up things Floyd says that I never made reference to. Of course Floyd isn't TBE. Why does that bear discussion with you? Haven't I said I don't really care about rankings? Gatti was number 1 when Floyd beat him you know.

Floyd's wins as of late have been better than Manny's. It doesn't fit with the theme of Floyd being the coward and Manny only challenging himself. Actually it's pretty safe to say that they're both motivated by risk vs. reward just like practically every other fighter ever. Simple as that, and I said as much before. All that other shit you want to rant about isn't really what I came in here to talk about after being tagged.

Call it taking the easy way out mate, but the likes of you are more effort than you're worth.


----------



## bballchump11

"So according to my sources there are contracts being worked out for the Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs Manny Pacquiao bout. The fight is to be announced this month as a â€œChristmas giftâ€ to boxing fans. "

So this is what they have told me as of now. The fight will take place before June of 2015 which of course leads me to believe it will happen in May. It seems that the MGM Grand has been selected as the venue, it is almost certain. It seems Floyd Mayweather Jr. wants a rematch clause but it comes with a catch.

If Floyd wins Floyd has the option to rematch or to walk away from a 2nd fight. If Manny Pacquiao wins he has to have a rematch with Floyd Mayweather, but if Pacquiao loses there is no rematch unless Floyd Mayweather Jr. chooses to have it. Of course the rematch clauses are still being worked out. As far as gloves, ring size etc.

They have no specific information on that. All they do know is what I am reporting here.
My sources also told me that this contract has been worked on longer than we knew. They also told me that the Foot Locker commercial and this new Manny Pacquiao that goes around calling out Floyd Mayweather Jr. more than ever is part of the promotional plan. This was supposedly already discussed to begin building up the fight. As you recall Floyd Mayweather Jr.â€™s last fight with Maidana was one of the first times in the post fight interview that we ever heard Floyd Mayweather Jr. truly entertain the idea of fighting Manny Pacquiao.

[[[As you have seen that Freddie Roach has sounded pretty confident in the negotiations in recent interviews. Now we have Roger Mayweather finally giving Manny Pacquiao credit for his performances and saying himself that Floyd Mayweather Jr. should fight Manny Pacquiao because thatâ€™s what the fans want. Uncle Roger says this mostly with a little smile. Itâ€™s all a part of building up the fight. This leads me to believe my sources are right.

http://thyblackman.com/2014/12/04/manny-pacquiao-floyd-mayweather-jr-ppv-fight-done-deal/


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

bballchump11 said:


> "So according to my sources there are contracts being worked out for the Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs Manny Pacquiao bout. The fight is to be announced this month as a â€œChristmas giftâ€ to boxing fans. "
> 
> So this is what they have told me as of now. The fight will take place before June of 2015 which of course leads me to believe it will happen in May. It seems that the MGM Grand has been selected as the venue, it is almost certain. It seems Floyd Mayweather Jr. wants a rematch clause but it comes with a catch.
> 
> If Floyd wins Floyd has the option to rematch or to walk away from a 2nd fight. If Manny Pacquiao wins he has to have a rematch with Floyd Mayweather, but if Pacquiao loses there is no rematch unless Floyd Mayweather Jr. chooses to have it. Of course the rematch clauses are still being worked out. As far as gloves, ring size etc.
> 
> They have no specific information on that. All they do know is what I am reporting here.
> My sources also told me that this contract has been worked on longer than we knew. They also told me that the Foot Locker commercial and this new Manny Pacquiao that goes around calling out Floyd Mayweather Jr. more than ever is part of the promotional plan. This was supposedly already discussed to begin building up the fight. As you recall Floyd Mayweather Jr.â€™s last fight with Maidana was one of the first times in the post fight interview that we ever heard Floyd Mayweather Jr. truly entertain the idea of fighting Manny Pacquiao.
> 
> [[[As you have seen that Freddie Roach has sounded pretty confident in the negotiations in recent interviews. Now we have Roger Mayweather finally giving Manny Pacquiao credit for his performances and saying himself that Floyd Mayweather Jr. should fight Manny Pacquiao because thatâ€™s what the fans want. Uncle Roger says this mostly with a little smile. Itâ€™s all a part of building up the fight. This leads me to believe my sources are right.
> 
> http://thyblackman.com/2014/12/04/manny-pacquiao-floyd-mayweather-jr-ppv-fight-done-deal/


Not to go off topic but are you gonna get your nations cup pick in?


----------



## bballchump11

Chacal said:


> Not to go off topic but are you gonna get your nations cup pick in?


my bad, I'm bad at checking my notifications. I'll go with Dulorme by UD.


----------



## quincy k

Capaedia said:


> Here's the issue.
> 
> You're upset over a single line from what I originally said. You've taken the meaning in your own way and decided this is worth a battle for Manny's honour. Black and white, dishonest rankings and comparisons that just don't make sense. But if you repeat them enough, they're true!
> 
> Then you've gone and launched into a tirade you've no doubt rehearsed over and over again. I just don't care as much as you do. You're waiting for checkpoints so you can move onto the next point of your routine, I imagine that's why you were tagged, and why you are bringing up things Floyd says that I never made reference to. Of course Floyd isn't TBE. Why does that bear discussion with you? Haven't I said I don't really care about rankings? Gatti was number 1 when Floyd beat him you know.
> 
> Floyd's wins as of late have been better than Manny's. It doesn't fit with the theme of Floyd being the coward and Manny only challenging himself. Actually it's pretty safe to say that they're both motivated by risk vs. reward just like practically every other fighter ever. Simple as that, and I said as much before. All that other shit you want to rant about isn't really what I came in here to talk about after being tagged.
> 
> Call it taking the easy way out mate, but the likes of you are more effort than you're worth.


ditto.

after misconstruing my words which resulted in your use of foul language and deragatory remarks to me coupled with your delusional assessment that maidana is as good as a prime 147, iron-chinned mayroga that would absolutely beat the fuk out marcos i do agree with you that there is no need for either of us to waste each others time.

a piece of advice even though you have already probably figured it out by now; if you want to portray yourself to be some knowledgeable guy about boxing never try and somehow compare marcos maidana with a prime ricardo mayorga, other than the former being a poor mans version of the latter. its a dead giveaway that you have never seen prime mayorga fight and in all likelihood havent been following boxing since 2002, the year that vernon forrest won the fighter of the year award(beating #1 pfp mosely twice) and the year before ricardo kod vernon and beat him again in the rematch











some of you flomos...you just say the dumbest shi-t


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> "So according to my sources there are contracts being worked out for the Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs Manny Pacquiao bout. The fight is to be announced this month as a â€œChristmas giftâ€ to boxing fans. "
> 
> So this is what they have told me as of now. The fight will take place before June of 2015 which of course leads me to believe it will happen in May. It seems that the MGM Grand has been selected as the venue, it is almost certain. It seems Floyd Mayweather Jr. wants a rematch clause but it comes with a catch.
> 
> If Floyd wins Floyd has the option to rematch or to walk away from a 2nd fight. If Manny Pacquiao wins he has to have a rematch with Floyd Mayweather, but if Pacquiao loses there is no rematch unless Floyd Mayweather Jr. chooses to have it. Of course the rematch clauses are still being worked out. As far as gloves, ring size etc.
> 
> They have no specific information on that. All they do know is what I am reporting here.
> My sources also told me that this contract has been worked on longer than we knew. They also told me that the Foot Locker commercial and this new Manny Pacquiao that goes around calling out Floyd Mayweather Jr. more than ever is part of the promotional plan. This was supposedly already discussed to begin building up the fight. As you recall Floyd Mayweather Jr.â€™s last fight with Maidana was one of the first times in the post fight interview that we ever heard Floyd Mayweather Jr. truly entertain the idea of fighting Manny Pacquiao.
> 
> [[[As you have seen that Freddie Roach has sounded pretty confident in the negotiations in recent interviews. Now we have Roger Mayweather finally giving Manny Pacquiao credit for his performances and saying himself that Floyd Mayweather Jr. should fight Manny Pacquiao because thatâ€™s what the fans want. Uncle Roger says this mostly with a little smile. Itâ€™s all a part of building up the fight. This leads me to believe my sources are right.
> 
> http://thyblackman.com/2014/12/04/manny-pacquiao-floyd-mayweather-jr-ppv-fight-done-deal/


Bunch of wishful thinking, imo.

Plus, I'm still not confident that Showtime will be down to split revenue with HBO like that. The fight will probably do a good 2.5 buys - maybe even more if it's promoted right. Showtime isn't going to want to split that with HBO, although I'll admit that I'm not exactly sure how the whole thing would work.


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Bunch of wishful thinking, imo.
> 
> Plus, I'm still not confident that Showtime will be down to split revenue with HBO like that. The fight will probably do a good 2.5 buys - maybe even more if it's promoted right. Showtime isn't going to want to split that with HBO, although I'll admit that I'm not exactly sure how the whole thing would work.


we'll see, I understand the skepticism


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> we'll see, I understand the skepticism


If you don't mind me asking, what are your "sources", anyway?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> "So according to my sources there are contracts being worked out for the Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs Manny Pacquiao bout. The fight is to be announced this month as a â€œChristmas giftâ€ to boxing fans. "
> 
> So this is what they have told me as of now. The fight will take place before June of 2015 which of course leads me to believe it will happen in May. It seems that the MGM Grand has been selected as the venue, it is almost certain. It seems Floyd Mayweather Jr. wants a rematch clause but it comes with a catch.
> 
> *If Floyd wins Floyd has the option to rematch or to walk away from a 2nd fight. If Manny Pacquiao wins he has to have a rematch with Floyd Mayweather, but if Pacquiao loses there is no rematch unless Floyd Mayweather Jr. chooses to have it. Of course the rematch clauses are still being worked out. As far as gloves, ring size etc.*
> 
> They have no specific information on that. All they do know is what I am reporting here.
> My sources also told me that this contract has been worked on longer than we knew. They also told me that the Foot Locker commercial and this new Manny Pacquiao that goes around calling out Floyd Mayweather Jr. more than ever is part of the promotional plan. This was supposedly already discussed to begin building up the fight. As you recall Floyd Mayweather Jr.â€™s last fight with Maidana was one of the first times in the post fight interview that we ever heard Floyd Mayweather Jr. truly entertain the idea of fighting Manny Pacquiao.
> 
> [[[As you have seen that Freddie Roach has sounded pretty confident in the negotiations in recent interviews. Now we have Roger Mayweather finally giving Manny Pacquiao credit for his performances and saying himself that Floyd Mayweather Jr. should fight Manny Pacquiao because thatâ€™s what the fans want. Uncle Roger says this mostly with a little smile. Itâ€™s all a part of building up the fight. This leads me to believe my sources are right.
> 
> http://thyblackman.com/2014/12/04/manny-pacquiao-floyd-mayweather-jr-ppv-fight-done-deal/


This part makes it sound credible.

Sounds like your fav just wants to whoop that foo's azz then retire


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what are your "sources", anyway?


I first saw it on a facebook page and I searched it on google and a few sites had it.

http://thyblackman.com/2014/12/04/manny-pacquiao-floyd-mayweather-jr-ppv-fight-done-deal/ This seems to be the original source which doesn't seem very reliable imo, but I'm just posting it for people to form their own opinions.


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> This part makes it sound credible.
> 
> Sounds like your fav just wants to whoop that foo's azz then retire


yeah that rematch clause stuff sounds very realistic and specific too. That's why I'm somewhat buying the story


----------



## steviebruno

bballchump11 said:


> "So according to my sources there are contracts being worked out for the Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs Manny Pacquiao bout. The fight is to be announced this month as a "Christmas gift" to boxing fans. "
> 
> So this is what they have told me as of now. The fight will take place before June of 2015 which of course leads me to believe it will happen in May. It seems that the MGM Grand has been selected as the venue, it is almost certain. It seems Floyd Mayweather Jr. wants a rematch clause but it comes with a catch.
> 
> If Floyd wins Floyd has the option to rematch or to walk away from a 2nd fight. If Manny Pacquiao wins he has to have a rematch with Floyd Mayweather, but if Pacquiao loses there is no rematch unless Floyd Mayweather Jr. chooses to have it. Of course the rematch clauses are still being worked out. As far as gloves, ring size etc.
> 
> They have no specific information on that. All they do know is what I am reporting here.
> My sources also told me that this contract has been worked on longer than we knew. They also told me that the Foot Locker commercial and this new Manny Pacquiao that goes around calling out Floyd Mayweather Jr. more than ever is part of the promotional plan. This was supposedly already discussed to begin building up the fight. As you recall Floyd Mayweather Jr.'s last fight with Maidana was one of the first times in the post fight interview that we ever heard Floyd Mayweather Jr. truly entertain the idea of fighting Manny Pacquiao.
> 
> [[[As you have seen that Freddie Roach has sounded pretty confident in the negotiations in recent interviews. Now we have Roger Mayweather finally giving Manny Pacquiao credit for his performances and saying himself that Floyd Mayweather Jr. should fight Manny Pacquiao because that's what the fans want. Uncle Roger says this mostly with a little smile. It's all a part of building up the fight. This leads me to believe my sources are right.
> 
> http://thyblackman.com/2014/12/04/manny-pacquiao-floyd-mayweather-jr-ppv-fight-done-deal/


This deserves its own thread. Make it, and deliver us from the boring bastard that is @quincy k.


----------



## Abraham

No rematch clause if FMJ wins

Fight at MGM Grand

Floyd wants 2/3 of revenue (according to Chris Mannix)

...and that only scratches the surface of things that need to be worked out for the fight to happen. 2/3 seems like a lot...that's like, 66%.


----------



## bballchump11

steviebruno said:


> This deserves its own thread. Make it, and deliver us from the boring bastard that is @quincy k.


If it was a better source, I'd start a thread about it


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> This deserves its own thread. Make it, and deliver us from the boring bastard that is @*quincy k*.


do you always internet-stalk people that dont want anything to do with you?

seriously, this is like the fourth time you are captioning my posts or making a reference to me after i told you that you are on my ignore list

wtf is wrong with you?
@*steviebruno*

for the fifth and hopefully last time,

i am kind of busy and unfortunately do not have time for you. i suggest that you try and find someone else that you can interact with as i told you before that i think that you are a clown

please try and respect the chb forum and refrain from your childish behavior and internet stalking

please stop acting like a little girl because you lost an argument with me regarding your hero floyd mayweather; someone that doesnt know you, will never know you and could give a rats azz about you.

seriously

thats sad


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> do you always internet-stalk people that dont want anything to do with you?
> 
> seriously, this is like the fourth time you are captioning my posts or making a reference to me after i told you that you are on my ignore list
> 
> wtf is wrong with you?
> @*steviebruno*
> 
> for the fifth and hopefully last time,
> 
> i am kind of busy and unfortunately do not have time for you. i suggest that you try and find someone else that you can interact with as i told you before that i think that you are a clown
> 
> please try and respect the chb forum and refrain from your childish behavior and internet stalking
> 
> please stop acting like a little girl because you lost an argument with me regarding your hero floyd mayweather; someone that doesnt know you, will never know you and could give a rats azz about you.
> 
> seriously
> 
> thats sad


If you're ignoring me, then ignore me, ya boring son of a bitch.


----------



## pijo

bballchump11 said:


> "So according to my sources there are contracts being worked out for the Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs Manny Pacquiao bout. The fight is to be announced this month as a â€œChristmas giftâ€ to boxing fans. "
> 
> So this is what they have told me as of now. The fight will take place before June of 2015 which of course leads me to believe it will happen in May. It seems that the MGM Grand has been selected as the venue, it is almost certain. It seems Floyd Mayweather Jr. wants a rematch clause but it comes with a catch.
> 
> If Floyd wins Floyd has the option to rematch or to walk away from a 2nd fight. If Manny Pacquiao wins he has to have a rematch with Floyd Mayweather, but if Pacquiao loses there is no rematch unless Floyd Mayweather Jr. chooses to have it. Of course the rematch clauses are still being worked out. As far as gloves, ring size etc.
> 
> They have no specific information on that. All they do know is what I am reporting here.
> My sources also told me that this contract has been worked on longer than we knew. They also told me that the Foot Locker commercial and this new Manny Pacquiao that goes around calling out Floyd Mayweather Jr. more than ever is part of the promotional plan. This was supposedly already discussed to begin building up the fight. As you recall Floyd Mayweather Jr.â€™s last fight with Maidana was one of the first times in the post fight interview that we ever heard Floyd Mayweather Jr. truly entertain the idea of fighting Manny Pacquiao.
> 
> [[[As you have seen that Freddie Roach has sounded pretty confident in the negotiations in recent interviews. Now we have Roger Mayweather finally giving Manny Pacquiao credit for his performances and saying himself that Floyd Mayweather Jr. should fight Manny Pacquiao because thatâ€™s what the fans want. Uncle Roger says this mostly with a little smile. Itâ€™s all a part of building up the fight. This leads me to believe my sources are right.
> 
> http://thyblackman.com/2014/12/04/manny-pacquiao-floyd-mayweather-jr-ppv-fight-done-deal/


 Hopefully. I believe now is the time for it to happen. I have noticed people have started to talk about the fight again. Fight in May then rematch in September. Everyone makes a mint, everyone is happy (if only).


----------



## Abraham

pijo said:


> Hopefully. I believe now is the time for it to happen. I have noticed people have started to talk about the fight again. Fight in May then rematch in September. Everyone makes a mint, everyone is happy (if only).


Well, '09-'11 was really the time for the fight to happen, but yeah, all things considered, right now is a very good time to make it happen. Hopefully they finally fucking do make it happen.


----------



## AzarZ

rjjfan said:


> It'll be interesting to see Manny fighting the black guy in Saudi Arabia.


Gulf Arabs are dark themselves n they would love Floyd as hes just like them. plus theres shitloads of Philippinos in Dubai/uae



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&id=84960
> 
> usually I ignore the stories about Floyd fighting in the Middle East, but this time it's coming str8 from an Arab's mouth
> 
> still think it should be in Vegas, more slutz to go around for all the spectators with full blown debauchery following the fight. No one beats the USA when it comes to YOLO party slutz
> 
> anyways, an investment group consisting of UAE individuals are offering $200 mil for Floyd's fight co-starring the pinoy guy
> 
> How will Vegas top that?


that would be hectic man. Ill be defo be down there but where the fuck would they host it. That fight deserves a big stadium n it's humid as hell down there but if the sheikhs pulled that off it would be sick.

allow LV for that fight it deserves to be staged in a bigger arena. Boxing fans will get shafted if its in LV.



tliang1000 said:


> Floyd said that shit bc Pac's contract was up for renewal and could've been a free agent. Floyd is trying to save Pac's ass, in reality. Doing him a damn favor but that boy is going be ho out by Arum forever. Mr. in house Bop.
> 
> The first offer that Floyd made to Pac of 40 million was already the biggest payday that Pac ever had of 28million and Pac was still with TR.


Exactly Floyd would have been doing pac a favour by forcing him to leave arum n he could have pocketed most of his cut. Either Arum has shit on pac or pacs one docile guy for resigning with uncle bob.


----------



## gander tasco

bballchump11 said:


> :hey


Only in flomos imaginations.


----------



## gander tasco

pijo said:


> Hopefully. I believe now is the time for it to happen. I have noticed people have started to talk about the fight again. Fight in May then rematch in September. Everyone makes a mint, everyone is happy (if only).


Fight won't happen, between Floyd's diva demands or the million other roadblocks. Also if Cotto Canelo happens mid year PAc Floyd isn't happening during that time , it's one or the other. Both fights are too big to be promoted at the same time.


----------



## JohnAnthony

its soundng pomosing all thiis. But we've been here too many times before.

A few issues but Mainly Floyd keeps pricing himself out.

When it should have been 50/50 he wanted 55/45. When it should of been 55/45 he wanted 40 mill and thats it for pac. And now he apparently wants 66%.

Floyd is one greedy SOB


----------



## bballchump11

JohnAnthony said:


> its soundng pomosing all thiis. But we've been here too many times before.
> 
> A few issues but Mainly Floyd keeps pricing himself out.
> 
> When it should have been 50/50 he wanted 55/45. When it should of been 55/45 he wanted 40 mill and thats it for pac. And now he apparently wants 66%.
> 
> Floyd is one greedy SOB


Floyd's last ppv did 3X as many ppvs as Pacquiao's though. I don't know what a fair split is, but I'd have to see the actual numbers. Floyd has gotten paydays in the 50-60 millions before while Manny's highest payday was 32 million


----------



## MichiganWarrior

JohnAnthony said:


> its soundng pomosing all thiis. But we've been here too many times before.
> 
> A few issues but Mainly Floyd keeps pricing himself out.
> 
> When it should have been 50/50 he wanted 55/45. When it should of been 55/45 he wanted 40 mill and thats it for pac. And now he apparently wants 66%.
> 
> Floyd is one greedy SOB


Considering Pacquiaos last fight did 300k buys at best, youre lucky Floyd doesnt make your hero wear his used underwear to the ring


----------



## megavolt

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd's last ppv did 3X as many ppvs as Pacquiao's though. I don't know what a fair split is, but I'd have to see the actual numbers. Floyd has gotten paydays in the 50-60 millions before while Manny's highest payday was 32 million


:-( I don't get how you guys seem to argue split negotiation in this black and white fashion every time. Its always best to compare numbers in their entirety, and the real numbers would be hard financials such as the revenue generated per event, profit margins, etc. Single line-items such as PPV buys in USA while a fight is being promoted in a tax-advantaged country is simply a non-starter of an argument.

Also understand that such numbers have bearing on which entity could be more *capable* of promoting and managing the event.

Also, the "payday" argument is just..... atsch


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd's last ppv did 3X as many ppvs as Pacquiao's though. I don't know what a fair split is, but I'd have to see the actual numbers. Floyd has gotten paydays in the 50-60 millions before while Manny's highest payday was 32 million


They are the 1 and 2 p4p. Both 1st ballot HOFers, both top 40 ATGs. Despite the fact that Pac's PPV numbers have fallen, there is no reason why Floyd should get THAT much more money. 55-45 is perfect. 66-34 is ridiculous.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Abraham said:


> *They are the 1 and 2 p4p. Both 1st ballot HOFers, both top 40 ATGs.* Despite the fact that Pac's PPV numbers have fallen, there is no reason why Floyd should get THAT much more money. 55-45 is perfect. 66-34 is ridiculous.


totally irrelevant

Both these guys are well beyond Oscar's historical significance. Oscar got much more than either did when he fought them


----------



## Abraham

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> totally irrelevant
> 
> Both these guys are well beyond Oscar's historical significance. Oscar got much more than either did when he fought them


So? That means nothing NOW. Knicks haven't won a ring since '75, and their tickets costs more than the Spurs, who have won five times since then.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

megavolt said:


> :-( I don't get how you guys seem to argue split negotiation in this black and white fashion every time. Its always best to compare numbers in their entirety, and the real numbers would be hard financials such as the revenue generated per event, profit margins, etc. Single line-items such as PPV buys in USA while a fight is being promoted in a tax-advantaged country is simply a non-starter of an argument.
> 
> Also understand that such numbers have bearing on which entity could be more *capable* of promoting and managing the event.
> 
> Also, the "payday" argument is just..... atsch


Nobody cares about Pacquiao fights anymore

He's firmly B side now


----------



## Abraham

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nobody cares about Pacquiao fights anymore
> 
> He's firmly B side now


Oh, come on, man. Surely you don't believe that.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Abraham said:


> So? That means nothing NOW. Knicks haven't won a ring since '75, and their tickets costs more than the Spurs, who have won five times since then.


that too is irrelevant.

I invite you to come watch some fights live at ringside. Floyd's tickets cost more.

You thinking they have similar rankings, and it has little to do with their monetary value. Huge fallacy


----------



## Abraham

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> that too is irrelevant.
> 
> I invite you to come watch some fights live at ringside. Floyd's tickets cost more.
> 
> You thinking they have similar rankings, and it has little to do with their monetary value. Huge fallacy


I guess I'm basing my opinion on what the split should be on principle. Although he is the bigger draw, FMJ will make more money and garner more attention than he ever has fighting one person...Pacquiao.


----------



## megavolt

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nobody cares about Pacquiao fights anymore
> 
> He's firmly B side now


You sound great at making deals. Real savvy


----------



## ~Cellzki~

i think its about time we stop moving all May-Pac threads into one thread since it seems theres a slight chance that serious negotiations are happening..


----------



## Boxed Ears

I rarely bother with this stuff unless I'm troll-parodying, but I just want to say that the Scoop Malinowski article about this recently was, uh...:lol: Wow.


----------



## Abraham

Boxed Ears said:


> I rarely bother with this stuff unless I'm troll-parodying, but I just want to say that the Scoop Malinowski article about this recently was, uh...:lol: Wow.


Link.


----------



## Boxed Ears

Abraham said:


> Link.


http://ringobserver.com/articles/proof-pacquiao-is-more-popular-and-sellable-than-floyd

I'm starting to think he might be the poster from the lounge who polled people on which fighter you'd rather have your sister marry too.


----------



## chibelle

"Scoop" has def issue with Mayweather.
The whole fedora and "Press" thing too is so contrive.


----------



## bballchump11

megavolt said:


> :-( I don't get how you guys seem to argue split negotiation in this black and white fashion every time. Its always best to compare numbers in their entirety, and the real numbers would be hard financials such as the revenue generated per event, profit margins, etc. Single line-items such as PPV buys in USA while a fight is being promoted in a tax-advantaged country is simply a non-starter of an argument.
> 
> Also understand that such numbers have bearing on which entity could be more *capable* of promoting and managing the event.
> 
> Also, the "payday" argument is just..... atsch


I already said that I'd have to look at the actual numbers in order to make a real split. And I know what you mean by the payday argument since Floyd doesn't pay a promoter a percentage, but I was just using it as an example to highlight the difference between them.



Abraham said:


> They are the 1 and 2 p4p. Both 1st ballot HOFers, both top 40 ATGs. Despite the fact that Pac's PPV numbers have fallen, there is no reason why Floyd should get THAT much more money. 55-45 is perfect. 66-34 is ridiculous.


No 55-45 isn't unrealistic. They could have conceivably had that split in 2012. Now Mayweather has broken the ppv record again and Pacquiao has done 450K and 300K ppv fights and been KO'd.

I don't know what the actual number should be, but 55-45 isn't it.


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> No 55-45 isn't unrealistic. They could have conceivably had that split in 2012. Now Mayweather has broken the ppv record again and Pacquiao has done 450K and 300K ppv fights and been KO'd.
> 
> I don't know what the actual number should be, but 55-45 isn't it.


Let's say it was up to you. Thinking objectively, what would you make the split?


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Let's say it was up to you. Thinking objectively, what would you make the split?


Probably 60/40.


----------



## megavolt

bballchump11 said:


> I already said that I'd have to look at the actual numbers in order to make a real split. And I know what you mean by the payday argument since Floyd doesn't pay a promoter a percentage, but I was just using it as an example to highlight the difference between them.


PPV buy counts are a relatively insignificant figure, as I outlined earlier...

but regarding paydays its not that Floyd doesn't have to pay a promoter a percentage, he IS his own promoter; he literally *cuts himself a check*.

"Paydays" is a really shaky argument because it's not directly reflective of your drawing power- take for example hypothetically those rumored arabian investors or whatever. They were guaranteeing a purse of 110M and 90M dollars for each fighter or whatever ie. they are expensing it on their accounts and the fact is they could record a LOSS for it. How about when Don King shopped around for Thrilla in Manila? Sure the fighters made hella dough, big "paydays" but do you think the fight actually generated those dollars? NO the funds were secured via government sponsorship, not actual "buys" or "television ratings".

So when anyone mentions "payday" its entirely _irrelevant_ because they can practically write any number they like on the check. Floyd can write 100million dollars on his "payday check" to show off if he wants to, if his promotional company wants to leverage it and take a hit


----------



## bballchump11

megavolt said:


> PPV buy counts are a relatively insignificant figure, as I outlined earlier...
> 
> but regarding paydays its not that Floyd doesn't have to pay a promoter a percentage, he IS his own promoter; he literally *cuts himself a check*.
> 
> "Paydays" is a really shaky argument because it's not directly reflective of your drawing power- take for example hypothetically those rumored arabian investors or whatever. They were guaranteeing a purse of 110M and 90M dollars for each fighter or whatever ie. they are expensing it on their accounts and the fact is they could record a LOSS for it. How about when Don King shopped around for Thrilla in Manila? Sure the fighters made hella dough, big "paydays" but do you think the fight actually generated those dollars? NO the funds were secured via government sponsorship, not actual "buys" or "television ratings".
> 
> So when anyone mentions "payday" its entirely _irrelevant_ because they can practically write any number they like on the check. Floyd can write 100million dollars on his "payday check" to show off if he wants to, if his promotional company wants to leverage it and take a hit


I forgot to mention another reason I brought up their past paydays is because Manny could get a 65/35 split and still make more money than he's ever seen. While if they do a 50/50 split for example, Floyd would just be getting close to what he made for other fights.

and you're right about their guaranteed money, but the money they get from ppv is directly related to how well the ppv does. They get deals where they may got 50% of the profits or a percentage of the money after 500K or 1 million buys.

Here's a breakdown on Canelo's purse vs Angulo 


> Alvarez will bank around $6 million if the fight can attract 300,000 PPV buys says Schaefer. With expenses already covered at that point, Caneloï¿½s payday will soar if a bigger audience tunes in. Another 100,000 PPV buys means another $2 million for Alvarez after the distributors and Showtime take their cut. Schaefer thinks the fight will come in around 350,000 buys, but says he wouldnï¿½t be surprised to see it climb to 500,000.


----------



## megavolt

bballchump11 said:


> I forgot to mention another reason I brought up their past paydays is because Manny could get a 65/35 split and still make more money than he's ever seen. While if they do a 50/50 split for example, Floyd would just be getting close to what he made for other fights.
> 
> and you're right about their guaranteed money, but the money they get from ppv is directly related to how well the ppv does. They get deals where they may got 50% of the profits or a percentage of the money after 500K or 1 million buys.
> 
> Here's a breakdown on Canelo's purse vs Angulo


I know how it breaks down. My main point was guarantees and "paydays" weren't *directly *reflective of the strength of their draw power.

Usually expenses amount to:

Networks: half of revenues
Guaranteed amounts for the main event, and the purses for the undercard
Advertising and promotion (including press conferences, 24/7, ads etc)
Venue booking
Misc expenses (hotels, travel, camp, etc)
-------
Remains are allocated as PPV upside

Now usually there's a minimum threshold of buys before PPV upside is thrown into the calculation. For example, Floyd-Ortiz PPV numbers were undisclosed. Their split could have been 50/50 on PPV upside but it doesn't mean anything if the fight was a dud revenue-wise. If this was the case both would just get their guarantees of 25M and 2M (lol) respectively which would be a 92.5/7.5 split. This is how some fighters get screwed over and is also why guarantees are important to fighters because it secures them money, as fights CAN and HAVE flopped in the past (ex. Duran-Leonard II). Yet while important in this sense, are still not indicative of how strong their draw is.

I'm trying to look at it from your perspective but you must realize that in this event, Floyd will NOT likely be the sole promoter and proprietor. This is a key factor in why he has made so much before, but also there are 2 things to be noted: back then as the sole promoter he also bore the RISK of losing money in these fights (ex. cut yourself a check for $40M "payday" that everyone sees on the internet, Mayweather promotions takes a $15M loss overall from the event; did you _really_ make 40M? See where I'm getting at). This is why they took the deal with Showtime for a cool $200M. Bird in the hand is worth 2 in the bush. But this brings up my second point: read this about the deal



> No details were released on the new deal that Mayweather and his representatives hammered out with Showtime, though it was described in a press release as a *"unique revenue sharing arrangement that will allow him to fight up to six times on Showtime PPV over the next 30 months."*


Sounds like a cut of the revenue per fight on Mayweather's side just like Arum-Pacquiao. How does this relate to negotiations and our discussion? Well Floyd was operating on a different business model before and thus he can't wield the same amount of power when it comes to paying himself (not his side/team/showtime, but himself, Floyd Mayweather). So yes, he may get a "payday" similar to his other fights, most likely higher, but the main point is its not all about himself anymore now that Showtime is breathing down his back. As for the split (which I really don't care too much about 60/40 is fine whatever lol) don't forget that PPV buys from fanbases will likely *overlap* which potentially limits revenues which could be a factor in why they didn't fight each other in the first place, just milk the buying public.


----------



## Bogotazo

Bradley: Pacquiao a Threat, He Can Clip Mayweather

http://www.boxingscene.com/bradley-pacquiao-threat-he-clip-mayweather--85019

Pacquiao, Roach already preparing for Floyd Mayweather

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...quiao-floyd-mayweather-future-fight/19438533/


----------



## MichiganWarrior

megavolt said:


> You sound great at making deals. Real savvy


Im no Bop Arum thats for sure. Trying to get a fighter that struggles to break 300k 50/50 vs Floyd. Thats dome sick negotiating skill


----------



## tliang1000

another offer from Floyd that will get shot down. Pacturds still think that Pac deserve 40 percent? base on what?!


----------



## ChampionsForever

35/65 sounds about right to me, probably still a 45million payday for Pac, if he wins then the rematch can be re negotiated, he should just accept that the American fighting in America is going to draw more than him.


----------



## El-Terrible

bballchump11 said:


> I already said that I'd have to look at the actual numbers in order to make a real split. And I know what you mean by the payday argument since Floyd doesn't pay a promoter a percentage, but I was just using it as an example to highlight the difference between them.
> 
> No 55-45 isn't unrealistic. They could have conceivably had that split in 2012. Now Mayweather has broken the ppv record again and Pacquiao has done 450K and 300K ppv fights and been KO'd.
> 
> I don't know what the actual number should be, but 55-45 isn't it.


There is so much bias in what people say on this forum. It is proven throughout decades that fights that take place outside of the US don't do as well. So you are using PPV from Macau (which both did around 475k and 375k) to a fight that was hugely down to Canelos appeal.

Let's compare like for like, similar under cards, similar opponents and similar venues. Bradley and Maidana seem to fit the bill, despite the fact the first Maidana fight had a very strong undercard with Broner and Khan but I'll give Mayweather a pass on that though the Guerrero fight, which did 870k, might have been a fairer comparison. Anyway, that's how you garner their true appeal. I have taken their best numbers from most reliable sources (espn, yahoo)

Mayweather Maidana I: 900,000
Mayweather maidana II: 925,000

Pacquiao Bradley 1: 890,000
Pacquiao Bradley II: 800,000 (report said between 750k-800k)

1.825m vs 1.69m which works out to 52-48
However we have to factor in that Mayweathet is undefeated and is risking more as Pacquiao has a recent loss. Additionally Mayweathers undefeated record means his PPVs always have that air of intrigue to the neutral, will he lose? So 52-48 doesn't allow for that. On the flip side Pacquiaos appeal in Asia can be leveraged to generate more revenue than Mayweather is capable of. He has more global appeal and his two Macau fights might mean that can be exploited.

So from that I don't see how a 67-33 split is fair. 60-40 should be accepted by both sides. If that offer is on, the side that rejects that is ducking. 65-35 at a big push but I could be more understanding if Pacquiao pushed back on that. To the casual, Pacquiao flooring Algieri 6 times doesn't hurt his PPV potential for this fight either...


----------



## Powerpuncher

El-Terrible said:


> There is so much bias in what people say on this forum. It is proven throughout decades that fights that take place outside of the US don't do as well. So you are using PPV from Macau (which both did around 475k and 375k) to a fight that was hugely down to Canelos appeal.
> 
> *Let's compare like for like, similar under cards, similar opponents and similar venues. Bradley and Maidana seem to fit the bill,* despite the fact the first Maidana fight had a very strong undercard with Broner and Khan but I'll give Mayweather a pass on that though the Guerrero fight, which did 870k, might have been a fairer comparison. Anyway, that's how you garner their true appeal. I have taken their best numbers from most reliable sources (espn, yahoo)
> 
> Mayweather Maidana I: 900,000
> Mayweather maidana II: 925,000
> 
> Pacquiao Bradley 1: 890,000
> Pacquiao Bradley II: 800,000 (report said between 750k-800k)
> 
> 1.825m vs 1.69m which works out to 52-48
> However we have to factor in that Mayweathet is undefeated and is risking more as Pacquiao has a recent loss. Additionally Mayweathers undefeated record means his PPVs always have that air of intrigue to the neutral, will he lose? So 52-48 doesn't allow for that. On the flip side Pacquiaos appeal in Asia can be leveraged to generate more revenue than Mayweather is capable of. He has more global appeal and his two Macau fights might mean that can be exploited.
> 
> So from that I don't see how a 67-33 split is fair. 60-40 should be accepted by both sides. If that offer is on, the side that rejects that is ducking. 65-35 at a big push but I could be more understanding if Pacquiao pushed back on that. To the casual, Pacquiao flooring Algieri 6 times doesn't hurt his PPV potential for this fight either...


How are you comparing like to like when Pacquaio's opponent was an undefeated lineal champion, while Mayweather fought a gatekeeper coming off a recent upset. If you want to compare common opponents, then it's:

DLH - Mayweather sold twice as much. Pacquaio clearly was half the star at this stage but his star grew off the result
Cotto - Mayweather sold about 20 percent more. 
Hatton - Mayweather sold around 10 percent more. Hatton was undefeated for Floyd but arguably a bigger US star after this fight. 
Marquez - Pacquaio sold 20 percent more at best. The prior fights added value here

So on average Mayweather brings around 25 percent more value to PPV sales. So 60 40 is fine on that basis

Mayweather's has the top 3 PPV events of all time, Pacquaio's best PPV sale is about half of FLoyd's. You can say the Mexcian people bought many of the PPVs but Pacquaio hasn't come close to those in any fight including 3 with Mexican/Mexican American's. On this basis 67-33 is the fair mathematical split

What if we simply do the average PPV of each boxer? Mayweather is probably around 1.5 with Pacquaio averaging around 800ish, on that basis a 2/3 split to Mayweather is justifiable.

Also what everyone is forgetting is 'WHO HOLD'S THE GREATER HAND'? What are the boxers other options? Mayweather can fight the Khan Alexander winner which should sell well. Arum has run out of viable opponents and would need to give Marquez big money for a 5th fight. Pacquaio will earn less and may lose again and lose drawing power. Pacquaio needs this fight a big more than Mayweather.

Hopefully it happens, there's good sounds coming out this time and I think it's because the public are losing interest with both somewhat now which is hitting both men's PPVs.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> Probably 60/40.


foo azzked the ? as if he won't get greedy and become rational in the face of millions of $s

Try telling yourself some for de fanz bs when a 5 digit figure is in front of your face let alone 8 digits


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

El-Terrible said:


> There is so much bias in what people say on this forum. It is proven throughout decades that fights that take place outside of the US don't do as well. So you are using PPV from Macau (which both did around 475k and 375k) to a fight that was hugely down to Canelos appeal.
> 
> Let's compare like for like, similar under cards, similar opponents and similar venues. Bradley and Maidana seem to fit the bill, despite the fact the first Maidana fight had a very strong undercard with Broner and Khan but I'll give Mayweather a pass on that though the Guerrero fight, which did 870k, might have been a fairer comparison. Anyway, that's how you garner their true appeal. I have taken their best numbers from most reliable sources (espn, yahoo)
> 
> Mayweather Maidana I: 900,000
> Mayweather maidana II: 925,000
> 
> Pacquiao Bradley 1: 890,000
> Pacquiao Bradley II: 800,000 (report said between 750k-800k)
> 
> 1.825m vs 1.69m which works out to 52-48
> However we have to factor in that Mayweathet is undefeated and is risking more as Pacquiao has a recent loss. Additionally Mayweathers undefeated record means his PPVs always have that air of intrigue to the neutral, will he lose? So 52-48 doesn't allow for that. On the flip side Pacquiaos appeal in Asia can be leveraged to generate more revenue than Mayweather is capable of. He has more global appeal and his two Macau fights might mean that can be exploited.
> 
> So from that I don't see how a 67-33 split is fair. 60-40 should be accepted by both sides. If that offer is on, the side that rejects that is ducking. 65-35 at a big push but I could be more understanding if Pacquiao pushed back on that. To the casual, Pacquiao flooring Algieri 6 times doesn't hurt his PPV potential for this fight either...


maybe emmanuel shouldn't have fought in bumfuck china then

There was consequences to every action


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Canelo so appealing that he can't even do a 500,000 ppv w/o another star


----------



## El-Terrible

*Hail*



Powerpuncher said:


> How are you comparing like to like when Pacquaio's opponent was an undefeated lineal champion, while Mayweather fought a gatekeeper coming off a recent upset. If you want to compare common opponents, then it's:
> 
> DLH - Mayweather sold twice as much. Pacquaio clearly was half the star at this stage but his star grew off the result
> Cotto - Mayweather sold about 20 percent more.
> Hatton - Mayweather sold around 10 percent more. Hatton was undefeated for Floyd but arguably a bigger US star after this fight.
> Marquez - Pacquaio sold 20 percent more at best. The prior fights added value here
> 
> So on average Mayweather brings around 25 percent more value to PPV sales. So 60 40 is fine on that basis
> 
> Mayweather's has the top 3 PPV events of all time, Pacquaio's best PPV sale is about half of FLoyd's. You can say the Mexcian people bought many of the PPVs but Pacquaio hasn't come close to those in any fight including 3 with Mexican/Mexican American's. On this basis 67-33 is the fair mathematical split
> 
> What if we simply do the average PPV of each boxer? Mayweather is probably around 1.5 with Pacquaio averaging around 800ish, on that basis a 2/3 split to Mayweather is justifiable.
> 
> Also what everyone is forgetting is 'WHO HOLD'S THE GREATER HAND'? What are the boxers other options? Mayweather can fight the Khan Alexander winner which should sell well. Arum has run out of viable opponents and would need to give Marquez big money for a 5th fight. Pacquaio will earn less and may lose again and lose drawing power. Pacquaio needs this fight a big more than Mayweather.
> 
> Hopefully it happens, there's good sounds coming out this time and I think it's because the public are losing interest with both somewhat now which is hitting both men's PPVs.


Again, so much bias. Maidana was coming off a KO against Broner, a guy who shares a similar fanbase to Floyd, and whose style bears similarities to Floyd. That propelled him to far greater publicity than Bradley had. This is about PPV, not about who was better. Bradley being a lineal champ at 140, the weight belo has zero to do with his PPV appeal! Maidana had the WBA belt so again, it being a unification bout again means it's an easier sell. Based on your logic Rigomdeaux would be a huge PPV star. Maidana was a much easier sell so let's stop with this rubbish. Bradley was far more unknown. The bias is incredible

As for your list. You place a caveat on the fact Pacquiao sold more against Marquez but no caveats on the fact that Hatton had lost to Mayweather making him a lesser appeal PPV-wise to what he was. Same with Oscar. Cotto is fair enough though you could argue it was the Cotto fight that propelled his PPVs further rather than him already being established.

As for why not just do the average PPV I explained already why not, that's kind of the point.

I would argue my comparisons of Bradley and Maidana are more than fair and if anything represent their standalone appeal when not riding off the appeals of their opponents, namely Canelo, cotto or marquez. Maidana was an easier fight to sell as I've shown! Flomo logic at its best

I mentioned Mayweather has more to lose, in other words, he has the upper hand and he is the A side, which is why 60-40 is fair. 67-33 is in my opinion not fair but hopefully Pacquiao accepts it and doesn't give Floyd an excuse to run again. He can also give him a rematch if he wins for an even larger percentage. It's all bullshit. Mayweather will get out of this once again


----------



## El-Terrible

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> maybe emmanuel shouldn't have fought in bumfuck china then
> 
> There was consequences to every action


Again, Flomo logic! It has zero to do with the points I made. If he fights Marquez agains it's well over 1m. Same with Cotto or Canelo. Him fighting in Macau and gaining popularity here actually helps the potential revenue this fight can generate, but again, Flomo logic does not allow for this to be considered


----------



## El-Terrible

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Canelo so appealing that he can't even do a 500,000 ppv w/o another star


If it was all Floyd then he would do 2m every fight right? Mexicans are more discerning than fanboys like yourself who buy up every Floyd fight no matter what. That PPV was huge because of Canelo, deal with it..it's why Floyd insisted he was on his undercards


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

El-Terrible said:


> Again, Flomo logic! It has zero to do with the points I made. *If he fights Marquez agains it's well over 1m. Same with Cotto or Canelo.* Him fighting in Macau and gaining popularity here actually helps the potential revenue this fight can generate, but again, Flomo logic does not allow for this to be considered


The majority of your argument consists of hypothetical shit.

Meanwhile everyone else is based off concrete numbers.

Do I really need to school you on some simple shit? Marquez has stated that he's done fighting manny. Clapping him was good enough.

emmanuel won't even go beyond 147 let alone 154 or more. He doesn't have the options to fight those 3 guys.

Better a man of logic even if it happens to be 'flomo' than a girl of what if's living in her unicorn fantasy land


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

El-Terrible said:


> If it was all Floyd then he would do 2m every fight right? Mexicans are more discerning than fanboys like yourself who buy up every Floyd fight no matter what. That PPV was huge because of Canelo, deal with it..it's why Floyd insisted he was on his undercards


and fanboys like myself make Floyd a supremely greater draw than the likes of emmanuel and saul

Alvarez can't even crack half a mil by himself yet you try to assert he was responsible for the majority of that 2 mil

You're clearly dumb enough to believe your own lies. Too bad people in reality don't buy it


----------



## El-Terrible

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> and fanboys like myself make Floyd a supremely greater draw than the likes of emmanuel and saul
> 
> Alvarez can't even crack half a mil by himself yet you try to assert he was responsible for the majority of that 2 mil
> 
> You're clearly dumb enough to believe your own lies. Too bad people in reality don't buy it


Youre a fan boy, go dry hump your Floyd poster. You talk too much rubbish for me to deal with


----------



## bjl12

El-Terrible said:


> There is so much bias in what people say on this forum. It is proven throughout decades that fights that take place outside of the US don't do as well. So you are using PPV from Macau (which both did around 475k and 375k) to a fight that was hugely down to Canelos appeal.
> 
> Let's compare like for like, similar under cards, similar opponents and similar venues. Bradley and Maidana seem to fit the bill, despite the fact the first Maidana fight had a very strong undercard with Broner and Khan but I'll give Mayweather a pass on that though the Guerrero fight, which did 870k, might have been a fairer comparison. Anyway, that's how you garner their true appeal. I have taken their best numbers from most reliable sources (espn, yahoo)
> 
> Mayweather Maidana I: 900,000
> Mayweather maidana II: 925,000
> 
> Pacquiao Bradley 1: 890,000
> Pacquiao Bradley II: 800,000 (report said between 750k-800k)
> 
> 1.825m vs 1.69m which works out to 52-48
> However we have to factor in that Mayweathet is undefeated and is risking more as Pacquiao has a recent loss. Additionally Mayweathers undefeated record means his PPVs always have that air of intrigue to the neutral, will he lose? So 52-48 doesn't allow for that. On the flip side Pacquiaos appeal in Asia can be leveraged to generate more revenue than Mayweather is capable of. He has more global appeal and his two Macau fights might mean that can be exploited.
> 
> So from that I don't see how a 67-33 split is fair. 60-40 should be accepted by both sides. If that offer is on, the side that rejects that is ducking. 65-35 at a big push but I could be more understanding if Pacquiao pushed back on that. To the casual, Pacquiao flooring Algieri 6 times doesn't hurt his PPV potential for this fight either...


Bradley is a PFP fighter and Maidana is just a decent-good WW. If you want to compare star matchups than include the Canelo fight...~2.2million views.

Also, just look at the last four fights for each guy. Floyd is at least 66.6% to Manny's 33.3% and that's largely due to Canelo, but also due to Rios/Algieri (horrible opponents).


----------



## El-Terrible

What is incredible is Pacquiao can't sell a fight for shit in terms of PR and he's not American, nor Latino or black. And yet what he sells over there is incredible. You have to accept that the big sell in this fight Pacquiao has helped create through his performances over the years and the demand people have. He's a massive part of the equation but a Flomo can never admit that. It's all bout Floyd, lol


----------



## El-Terrible

bjl12 said:


> Bradley is a PFP fighter and Maidana is just a decent-good WW. If you want to compare star matchups than include the Canelo fight...~2.2million views.
> 
> Also, just look at the last four fights for each guy. Floyd is at least 66.6% to Manny's 33.3% and that's largely due to Canelo, but also due to Rios/Algieri (horrible opponents).


Again read, by this logic Rigondeaux would be huge. Maidana was an easier sell FFS, the publicity he got from the Broner fight was huge. Bradley was seen as boring with no power. Do you people have no memory? JeeZ

The Canelo fight was huge, but Canelo is the biggest PPV star in Mexico so once he was in against Floyd it was always going to be huge. But I'm not here saying 50-50, I'm explaining why 67-33 is not quite fair in my opinion and 60-40 is.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

El-Terrible said:


> Youre a fan boy, go dry hump your Floyd poster. You talk too much rubbish for me to deal with


when the going gets tough throw out a weak fanboy line cheaply manufactured by your glass brain. your reasoning couldn't hold up. is this garbage response of yours supposed to deflect the pressure

Your username is the perfect description for your vapid and highly flawed thinking process

You disappoint me for someone who prides themselves on their intellect


----------



## bballchump11

megavolt said:


> I know how it breaks down. My main point was guarantees and "paydays" weren't *directly *reflective of the strength of their draw power.
> 
> Usually expenses amount to:
> 
> Networks: half of revenues
> Guaranteed amounts for the main event, and the purses for the undercard
> Advertising and promotion (including press conferences, 24/7, ads etc)
> Venue booking
> Misc expenses (hotels, travel, camp, etc)
> -------
> Remains are allocated as PPV upside
> 
> Now usually there's a minimum threshold of buys before PPV upside is thrown into the calculation. For example, Floyd-Ortiz PPV numbers were undisclosed. Their split could have been 50/50 on PPV upside but it doesn't mean anything if the fight was a dud revenue-wise. If this was the case both would just get their guarantees of 25M and 2M (lol) respectively which would be a 92.5/7.5 split. This is how some fighters get screwed over and is also why guarantees are important to fighters because it secures them money, as fights CAN and HAVE flopped in the past (ex. Duran-Leonard II). Yet while important in this sense, are still not indicative of how strong their draw is.
> 
> I'm trying to look at it from your perspective but you must realize that in this event, Floyd will NOT likely be the sole promoter and proprietor. This is a key factor in why he has made so much before, but also there are 2 things to be noted: back then as the sole promoter he also bore the RISK of losing money in these fights (ex. cut yourself a check for $40M "payday" that everyone sees on the internet, Mayweather promotions takes a $15M loss overall from the event; did you _really_ make 40M? See where I'm getting at). This is why they took the deal with Showtime for a cool $200M. Bird in the hand is worth 2 in the bush. But this brings up my second point: read this about the deal
> 
> Sounds like a cut of the revenue per fight on Mayweather's side just like Arum-Pacquiao. How does this relate to negotiations and our discussion? Well Floyd was operating on a different business model before and thus he can't wield the same amount of power when it comes to paying himself (not his side/team/showtime, but himself, Floyd Mayweather). So yes, he may get a "payday" similar to his other fights, most likely higher, but the main point is its not all about himself anymore now that Showtime is breathing down his back. As for the split (which I really don't care too much about 60/40 is fine whatever lol) don't forget that PPV buys from fanbases will likely *overlap* which potentially limits revenues which could be a factor in why they didn't fight each other in the first place, just milk the buying public.





El-Terrible said:


> There is so much bias in what people say on this forum. It is proven throughout decades that fights that take place outside of the US don't do as well. So you are using PPV from Macau (which both did around 475k and 375k) to a fight that was hugely down to Canelos appeal.
> 
> Let's compare like for like, similar under cards, similar opponents and similar venues. Bradley and Maidana seem to fit the bill, despite the fact the first Maidana fight had a very strong undercard with Broner and Khan but I'll give Mayweather a pass on that though the Guerrero fight, which did 870k, might have been a fairer comparison. Anyway, that's how you garner their true appeal. I have taken their best numbers from most reliable sources (espn, yahoo)
> 
> Mayweather Maidana I: 900,000
> Mayweather maidana II: 925,000
> 
> Pacquiao Bradley 1: 890,000
> Pacquiao Bradley II: 800,000 (report said between 750k-800k)
> 
> 1.825m vs 1.69m which works out to 52-48
> However we have to factor in that Mayweathet is undefeated and is risking more as Pacquiao has a recent loss. Additionally Mayweathers undefeated record means his PPVs always have that air of intrigue to the neutral, will he lose? So 52-48 doesn't allow for that. On the flip side Pacquiaos appeal in Asia can be leveraged to generate more revenue than Mayweather is capable of. He has more global appeal and his two Macau fights might mean that can be exploited.
> 
> So from that I don't see how a 67-33 split is fair. 60-40 should be accepted by both sides. If that offer is on, the side that rejects that is ducking. 65-35 at a big push but I could be more understanding if Pacquiao pushed back on that. To the casual, Pacquiao flooring Algieri 6 times doesn't hurt his PPV potential for this fight either...


why does everybody always respond to me in essays :sad5

I'll get to this later


----------



## bjl12

El-Terrible said:


> Again, so much bias. Maidana was coming off a KO against Broner, a guy who shares a similar fanbase to Floyd, and whose style bears similarities to Floyd. That propelled him to far greater publicity than Bradley had. This is about PPV, not about who was better. Bradley being a lineal champ at 140, the weight belo has zero to do with his PPV appeal! Maidana had the WBA belt so again, it being a unification bout again means it's an easier sell. Based on your logic Rigomdeaux would be a huge PPV star. Maidana was a much easier sell so let's stop with this rubbish. Bradley was far more unknown. The bias is incredible


Maidana won a DECISION...NOT A KO. Also, you don't know how to analyze statistics. You can't analyze the performance of two people without using identical timeframes. It's not..."Oh, for fighter A let's use his performances in 2014 and for fighter B let's use 1 performance from 2012 and one from 2014 (even though fighter B also had 2 performances in 2014 - let's ignore the DUD)." Sorry, absolute shit logic.



El-Terrible said:


> As for your list. You place a caveat on the fact Pacquiao sold more against Marquez but no caveats on the fact that Hatton had lost to Mayweather making him a lesser appeal PPV-wise to what he was. Same with Oscar. Cotto is fair enough though you could argue it was the Cotto fight that propelled his PPVs further rather than him already being established.


Listen, Roach/Bop/Manny all marketed themselves as the anti-Mayweather. That's fine. They had LOADS of success doing so. They chose to fight guys Mayweather already fought. However, the BIGGEST ISSUE - among the MANY issues - with your absolute SHIT LOGIC is that even when the roles were reversed, Floyd still did better. Let me explain it simply.

When Manny fought guys Floyd already beat, Floyd's PPV were higher.

When Floyd fought guys Manny already beat (JMM/Cotto), Floyd's PPV were *on average* higher. The Floyd/JMM fight did ~1.1m buys which was equal to Pac/JMM IV, but not as high as Pac/JMM III. Floyd posted ~1.5m buys with Cotto (after Manny had beaten him) where Manny only posted ~1.2m buys.

Are you able to understand that?



El-Terrible said:


> As for why not just do the average PPV I explained already why not, that's kind of the point.
> 
> I would argue my comparisons of Bradley and Maidana are more than fair and if anything represent their standalone appeal when not riding off the appeals of their opponents, namely Canelo, cotto or marquez. Maidana was an easier fight to sell as I've shown! Flomo logic at its best


What are you arguing? Allow me to make this indiscriminately clear

*2011*

Floyd Mayweather = ~1.25m (Ortiz) = ~1.25 million (Floyd only fought once) 
source: http://fighthype.com/pages/content11072.html

Manny Pacquiao = ~1.2m (Mosley) + ~1.25m (JMM III) = ~2.5 million
source: http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...quez-manny-pacquiao-iv-exceeds-1-million-ppvs

*2012*

Floyd Mayweather = ~1.5m (Cotto) = ~1.5 million (Only one fight in 2012 due to jail sentence)
source: http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/7919965/floyd-mayweather-miguel-cotto-rakes-94m-ppv-sales

Manny Pacquiao = ~900k (Bradley 1) + ~1.15m (JMM IV) = ~2.1million
source: http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...bradley-jr-pay-per-view-sales-dropped-rematch
source: http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...quez-manny-pacquiao-iv-exceeds-1-million-ppvs

*2013*

Floyd Mayweather = ~870k (Ghost) + ~2.2million (Canelo) = ~3.1million
source: http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/9694996/floyd-mayweather-canelo-alvarez-top-grossing-ppv-fight\
source: http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/5/1...s-guerrero-pay-per-view-numbers-still-doubted

Manny Pacquiao = ~475,000 (Rios) = ~475 thousand
source: http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...s-fight-registered-about-475000-buys/3882813/

*2014*

Floyd Mayweather = ~900k + ~925k (Maidana 1 and 2) = ~1.8 million
source: http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...dana-rematch-produces-strong-gate-ppv-numbers

Manny Pacquiao = ~400k (Algieri) + ~800k (Bradley 2) = ~1.2 million
source: http://www.badlefthook.com/2014/12/3/7327237/pacquiao-vs-algieri-buys-rumored-to-be-extremely-low
source: http://www.badlefthook.com/2014/5/1...y-ii-ppv-buys-come-in-at-750-800k-arum-admits

Comprehensive totals since 2011:

Mayweather = *7.65 million* PPV's (6 fights)
Average PPV buy = *1.275 million* PPV's

Pacquiao = *6.30 million* PPV's (7 fights)
Average PPV buy = *900k* PPV's

The above data is comprehensive from 2011 until today. However, including three year old data is obviously not very reliable since it is 2014 (about to 2015) and a lot has changed in that timeframe. To demonstrate this further, allow me to compress the timeframe from which we record results.

Comprehensive totals since 2012:

Floyd = *6.40 million* PPV's (5 fights)
Average = *1.28 million* PPVs

Manny = *3.80 million* PPV's (5 fights)
Average = *760k* PPVs

Comprehensive totals since 2013:

Floyd = *4.9 million* PPVs (4 fights)
Average = *1.225 million* PPVs

Manny = *1.7 million* PPVs (3 fights)
Average = *567k* PPVs

Comprehensive totals in 2014:

Mayweather = *1.8 million* PPVs
Average = *900k* PPVs

Pacquiao = *1.2million* PPVs
Average = *600k* PPVs

There are a few data entries which place considerable influence on both fighter's data.

Mayweather = The Canelo PPV was nearly double Floyd's average PPV sales and so definitely caused a powerful positive influence on his average(s).

Pacquiao = Since the JMM IV loss Manny has not recorded a 1 million PPV sales fight. His highest was the Bradley rematch where he raked in 800k. However, he also had two fights that plummeted around 400k and 550k in Algieri and Rios. It is difficult to tell what is happening with Manny's numbers, but it is clear that his attraction is diminishing. In his rematch with Tim Bradley he collected _LESS_ PPVs than in their first fight. Similarly, JMM III (the first of the saga to appear on PPV) brought in a whopping 1.25 million buys, but the rematch brung in _LESS_ at only 1.15 million buys. Floyd Mayweather, on the other hand, collected _MORE_ PPVs during his rematch with Maidana. While the differences were marginal, the data suggests a maintenance of interest in Mayweather's performance and a weening of interest in Pacquiao's performance.

The data also suggests that Mayweather is the superior PPV attraction. His averages remained fairly constant at about ~1.25 million (this past calendar year was an exception where he averaged only 900k buys. This is his lowest average since fighting DLH many years ago) while Manny's PPV attraction has about diminished every year since 2011. Similarly, Manny is posting numbers now that are nowhere near what they used to be. Manny's average in 2011 and 2012 alone was ~2.3 million and his average in 2013 and 2014 is a measly 567k.

There is no debate. Floyd is the superior PPV attraction. How that will translate into negotiations I do not know, but Floyd is likely entitled to at least a 60/40 split and probably closer to 70/30 split (or more).



El-Terrible said:


> I mentioned Mayweather has more to lose, in other words, he has the upper hand and he is the A side, which is why 60-40 is fair. 67-33 is in my opinion not fair but hopefully Pacquiao accepts it and doesn't give Floyd an excuse to run again. He can also give him a rematch if he wins for an even larger percentage. It's all bullshit. Mayweather will get out of this once again


I hope Floyd loses too, but not to Pacquiao. I couldn't possibly tolerate pacfucks like yourself having internet orgasms and posting endless garbage. Cheers mate :cheers And please stay at BS or ESB. Your Pacfuckness is contagious


----------



## bjl12

El-Terrible said:


> Again read, by this logic Rigondeaux would be huge. Maidana was an easier sell FFS, the publicity he got from the Broner fight was huge. Bradley was seen as boring with no power. Do you people have no memory? JeeZ
> 
> The Canelo fight was huge, but Canelo is the biggest PPV star in Mexico so once he was in against Floyd it was always going to be huge. But I'm not here saying 50-50, I'm explaining why 67-33 is not quite fair in my opinion and 60-40 is.


Bradley and Provodnikov collected 1.4 million viewers in their HBO fight. Bradley then went on to defeat JMM (the man who beat Manny). The Bradley/Marquez fight brought in 375,000 buys and ultimately paved the way for the rematch Pacman.
source: http://www.fightsaga.com/news/item/3035-Bradley-vs-Provodnikov-A-Ratings-Hit-on-HBO
source: http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/9933779/timothy-bradley-juan-manuel-marquez-exceeds-375000-ppvs

Broner and Maidana collected 1.3 million viewers in their Showtime fight. Maidana had essentially zero marketability coming into this fight having lost at the big stage against Khan and Alexander.
source: http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/12/...a-fight-draws-big-rating-showtime-boxing-news

I would argue that Bradley had much better advertising for the Pacquiao fights than did Maidana for the Mayweather fights. Both marketing campaigns the Maidana fights SUCKED. At least Bradley and Pacman had Max Kellerman talks and had a ton of publicity (albeit negative from the 2012 robbery). The stage was set for Bradley and Manny to put on a show much better than was the case for Maidana who most people gave about ~10% chance of winning before their first fight.

The fact that Maidana and Floyd still sold better than Bradley and Manny is a testament to Floyd's selling power for sure


----------



## MichiganWarrior

El-Terrible said:


> What is incredible is Pacquiao can't sell a fight for shit in terms of PR and he's not American, nor Latino or black. And yet what he sells over there is incredible. You have to accept that the big sell in this fight Pacquiao has helped create through his performances over the years and the demand people have. He's a massive part of the equation but a Flomo can never admit that. It's all bout Floyd, lol


You are terrible, just shut up ***


----------



## Powerpuncher

El-Terrible said:


> Again, so much bias. Maidana was coming off a KO against Broner, a guy who shares a similar fanbase to Floyd, and whose style bears similarities to Floyd. That propelled him to far greater publicity than Bradley had. This is about PPV, not about who was better. Bradley being a lineal champ at 140, the weight belo has zero to do with his PPV appeal! Maidana had the WBA belt so again, it being a unification bout again means it's an easier sell. Based on your logic Rigomdeaux would be a huge PPV star. Maidana was a much easier sell so let's stop with this rubbish. Bradley was far more unknown. The bias is incredible
> 
> I would argue my comparisons of Bradley and Maidana are more than fair and if anything represent their standalone appeal when not riding off the appeals of their opponents, namely Canelo, cotto or marquez. Maidana was an easier fight to sell as I've shown! Flomo logic at its best


The bias is all on your side pal, Maidana was considered a poor choice of opponent who was no challenge while Bradley was a P4P fighter and lineal champion having unified the belts including against Alexander who won every round against Maidana. Poor choices of opponent don't sell a sporting even, competitive ones do.



El-Terrible said:


> As for your list. You place a caveat on the fact Pacquiao sold more against Marquez but no caveats on the fact that Hatton had lost to Mayweather making him a lesser appeal PPV-wise to what he was. Same with Oscar. Cotto is fair enough though you could argue it was the Cotto fight that propelled his PPVs further rather than him already being established.


Hatton was arguably more established in the US after Mayweather, before he only had 2 or 3 US fights. He was still no1 at 140 and lineal when Pacquaio faced him. Cotto had a massive following stateside and was a PPV fighter prior to Pacquaio.



El-Terrible said:


> As for why not just do the average PPV I explained already why not, that's kind of the point.


Why because it doesn't suit your agenda?



El-Terrible said:


> I mentioned Mayweather has more to lose, in other words, he has the upper hand and he is the A side, which is why 60-40 is fair. 67-33 is in my opinion not fair but hopefully Pacquiao accepts it and doesn't give Floyd an excuse to run again. He can also give him a rematch if he wins for an even larger percentage. It's all bullshit. Mayweather will get out of this once again


The zero and people wanting to see him lose or just considering him the best is why he outsells Pacquaio.

Who didn't sign the contract in 09, Mayweather or Pacquaio?


----------



## tliang1000

i can't believe people are saying that Pac shouldn't accept 33%. It is really that hard to understand?
50/50 first nego, so that is fair. They were about equal in fame/ppv
After Pac's lost against Bradley I and Floyd out performs Manny then it became 60/40. 
After JMM kos Pac and Floyd remained undefeated and still outsold Pac, now it becomes 67/33. 

So why is there an outcry?! If you were Floyd, this is just logical. And really Floyd is doing Pac a favor by giving him a chance to be num1 and his biggest payday while Floyd is just getting a slightly bigger payday.


----------



## tliang1000

people who is saying Pac shouldn't accept is just scared that their hero is gonna get taken to school by Floyd.


----------



## Abraham

tliang1000 said:


> i can't believe people are saying that Pac shouldn't accept 33%. It is really that hard to understand?
> 50/50 first nego, so that is fair. They were about equal in fame/ppv
> After Pac's lost against Bradley I and Floyd out performs Manny then it became 60/40.
> After JMM kos Pac and Floyd remained undefeated and still outsold Pac, now it becomes 67/33.
> 
> So why is there an outcry?! If you were Floyd, this is just logical. And really Floyd is doing Pac a favor by giving him a chance to be num1 and his biggest payday while Floyd is just getting a slightly bigger payday.


It's just not the kind of fight where you look at the split in such a black and white way. The fact that the fight is STILL the biggest fight that can be made in boxing, and STILL would be one of the richest fights in boxing history says a lot. Mayeather hasn't lost, while Pac has - twice - but in the grand scheme of things - in this case - that just shouldn't matter too much. 66-34 is ridiculous. At best, FMJ deserves 60. If he takes 60, he'll still be making more than he ever has, by a good amount. When it comes to two legends like this, there should be exceptions to these revenue split rules.


----------



## tliang1000

Abraham said:


> It's just not the kind of fight where you look at the split in such a black and white way. The fact that the fight is STILL the biggest fight that can be made in boxing, and STILL would be one of the richest fights in boxing history says a lot. Mayeather hasn't lost, while Pac has - twice - but in the grand scheme of things - in this case - that just shouldn't matter too much. 66-34 is ridiculous. At best, FMJ deserves 60. If he takes 60, he'll still be making more than he ever has, by a good amount. When it comes to two legends like this, there should be exceptions to these revenue split rules.


Oscar got 70 while Floyd got 30 and that is the biggest fight in boxing history that could be made at the time. Floyd vs Canelo. Floyd got 80 or 90% I believe and that is also a huge fight between two stars.
I think a lot of people are trying to speak for the fighters of what Floyd and Manny should do but in reality you have to look at from Floyd's perspective.
Pac have everything to gain while Floyd got everything to lose.
Floyd is the top boxing draw
Floyd is undefeated
Floyd is rated number1
He should get the bigger share. And if you factor in Pac's losses and poor sales recently against Rios and Chris. It doesn't make sense why Floyd would be nice to Pac especially Pac sued him.


----------



## tliang1000

It just doesn't make sense for Floyd to go 60/40. If i am Floyd i definitely wouldn't. F that. lawsuit, exboss, small raise, undefeated record for what? kindness? I would've ask 70/30 tbh.


----------



## Abraham

tliang1000 said:


> Oscar got 70 while Floyd got 30 and that is the biggest fight in boxing history that could be made at the time. Floyd vs Canelo. Floyd got 80 or 90% I believe and that is also a huge fight between two stars.
> I think a lot of people are trying to speak for the fighters of what Floyd and Manny should do but in reality you have to look at from Floyd's perspective.
> Pac have everything to gain while Floyd got everything to lose.
> Floyd is the top boxing draw
> Floyd is undefeated
> Floyd is rated number1
> He should get the bigger share. And if you factor in Pac's losses and poor sales recently against Rios and Chris. It doesn't make sense why Floyd would be nice to Pac especially Pac sued him.


Oscar-Floyd made a lot of money, yes. But were they the number 1 and 2 p4p at the time? No. Was it a high demand fight? Not really. Was it important historically at the time? Not really. Was Floyd as popular then as Floyd is now? Nope. ODLH-Mayweather was big, but not for the reasons Pac-Mayweather will be big. The fight, why it should happen, and what it should take for it to happen transcends money. I agree 100% that Mayweather should get more, but anything over 60 is really pushing it based on how significant the fight is. Mayweather is the top draw in boxing, but there are fights that can be made that would beat him vs someone not named Pacquiao. Something like Pac-Cotto II would beat Mayweather vs not Pacquiao.

And you keep mentioning Floyd risking his unbeaten record, which just validates the theory that he goes out of his way to protect it.


----------



## Zopilote

60-40 sounds fair IMO, but in reality i couldn't give a fuck less what the split is, as long as the fight gets made.

And anybody who considers themselves a boxing fan shouldn't care neither. The fight being made is the only thing we should care about.


----------



## bballchump11

tliang1000 said:


> Oscar got 70 while Floyd got 30 and that is the biggest fight in boxing history that could be made at the time. Floyd vs Canelo. Floyd got 80 or 90% I believe and that is also a huge fight between two stars.
> I think a lot of people are trying to speak for the fighters of what Floyd and Manny should do but in reality you have to look at from Floyd's perspective.
> Pac have everything to gain while Floyd got everything to lose.
> Floyd is the top boxing draw
> Floyd is undefeated
> Floyd is rated number1
> He should get the bigger share. And if you factor in Pac's losses and poor sales recently against Rios and Chris. It doesn't make sense why Floyd would be nice to Pac especially Pac sued him.


actually Floyd got 25 million and Oscar got 52 

edit: oops, you were talking about the percentages, not the final number.


----------



## steviebruno

tliang1000 said:


> It just doesn't make sense for Floyd to go 60/40. If i am Floyd i definitely wouldn't. F that. lawsuit, exboss, small raise, undefeated record for what? kindness? I would've ask 70/30 tbh.


Do you want to see the fight or not, tliang?


----------



## tliang1000

bballchump11 said:


> actually Floyd got 25 million and Oscar got 52


I was talking about percentages.


----------



## bballchump11

tliang1000 said:


> I was talking about percentages.


yeah I edited my post. I can barely think right now after all this school work I had today. It's why I got pissed when I saw two replies to me this morning that were longass essays. :lol: man I'm not reading that shit right now.

but I'd really have to look at their true numbers and really break it down in order to find out a fair split. Honestly Floyd probably deserves a 67/33% split, but if it takes him agreeing to 60/40 to get the fight made, then I hope he takes it. Anything under 60/40, he can tell them to fuck off


----------



## tliang1000

Abraham said:


> Oscar-Floyd made a lot of money, yes. But were they the number 1 and 2 p4p at the time? No. Was it a high demand fight? Not really. Was it important historically at the time? Not really. Was Floyd as popular then as Floyd is now? Nope. ODLH-Mayweather was big, but not for the reasons Pac-Mayweather will be big. The fight, why it should happen, and what it should take for it to happen transcends money. I agree 100% that Mayweather should get more, but anything over 60 is really pushing it based on how significant the fight is. Mayweather is the top draw in boxing, but there are fights that can be made that would beat him vs someone not named Pacquiao. Something like Pac-Cotto II would beat Mayweather vs not Pacquiao.
> 
> And you keep mentioning Floyd risking his unbeaten record, which just validates the theory that he goes out of his way to protect it.


Pac is not p4pnum2. 
The fight is big 09. Now you one got fighter Pac who gets an automatically excused if he loses. JMM "ruined" him. No matter what people will blame Floyd no matter what. I'm just trying to put myself in Floyd's shoes who have a lot more to lose than Pac. I have no doubt that if pac would the same


----------



## tliang1000

I'm at friend's house and he got a messed up keyboard. takes me forever to type out two sentences. so a lot of typos.


----------



## tliang1000

steviebruno said:


> Do you want to see the fight or not, tliang?


I do want to see the fight but Pac should be the one to concede.


----------



## steviebruno

tliang1000 said:


> I do want to see the fight but Pac should be the one to concede.


Yah, I don't really care about any of that. The fight has to be made and I'd like to see the path of least resistance taken.

Showtime isn't going to let Floyd price himself out of this one, anyway.


----------



## tliang1000

Abraham said:


> Oscar-Floyd made a lot of money, yes. But were they the number 1 and 2 p4p at the time? No. Was it a high demand fight? Not really. Was it important historically at the time? Not really. Was Floyd as popular then as Floyd is now? Nope. ODLH-Mayweather was big, but not for the reasons Pac-Mayweather will be big. The fight, why it should happen, and what it should take for it to happen transcends money. I agree 100% that Mayweather should get more, but anything over 60 is really pushing it based on how significant the fight is. Mayweather is the top draw in boxing, but there are fights that can be made that would beat him vs someone not named Pacquiao. Something like Pac-Cotto II would beat Mayweather vs not Pacquiao.
> 
> *And you keep mentioning Floyd risking his unbeaten record, which just validates the theory that he goes out of his way to protect it.*


Sorry to double reply of the same post bc of bad keyboard.
I don't think Floyd is going out of his way to protect it but rather he wants to be paid for what he has earned fairly. like the drug test. He wants equal playingfield.


----------



## JohnAnthony

I think 60-40 for floyd, but Manny gets the majority from the China market they've been developing.

Everyones been slating manny PPV figures but they've been fighting in China. The last fight in America did decent numbers around 850.900k. I'd be interested to know when revenue they've been getting from Chinese Viewers. They got Some Money out there!


----------



## tliang1000

JohnAnthony said:


> I think 60-40 for floyd, but Manny gets the majority from the China market they've been developing.
> 
> Everyones been slating manny PPV figures but they've been fighting in China. The last fight in America did decent numbers around 850.900k. I'd be interested to know when revenue they've been getting from Chinese Viewers. They got Some Money out there!


Ain't trying to put my people down but i doubt they would "PPV". They don't even like boxing there much less pay for it. Fighting overseas is for tax avoid purposes. If they made money on ppv over there, you can bet Arum would've bragged about it. Our ppvs is shown there for free.

60-40 is dreaming and an attempt to say that Floyd is trying to duck, while Pac can just merely accept his biggest payday ever.
Floyd is not getting much more money he haven't seen from fighting Canelo. This is not an upgrade whatsoever. Pac walked away on 50/50 bc of drugtest and turds flip the script, just like they will for this as well.

Why should Floyd do Manny a favor and give him 40 when he doesn't deserve it??? Someone please answer me.
1) Manny walked away on 50/50 mark and got no shit.
2) Manny got two Losses
3) Manny sued Floyd
4) Manny got outsold
5) Manny isn't undefeated
6) Manny is lower ranked in p4p
7) Manny is not EVEN GOING TO BE 147lb champion bc he is leaving WW.
8) Manny's promoter is getting a share too, when he stole from Floyd.
All those reason i have listed just deserve an extra 10 percent? i want to see the fight but this is real talk. If anyone is in Floyd's shoes, no way would you agree to this. Manny is on the bottom looking up and you got people saying he deserves 40???:huh:blood


----------



## thehook13

:rofl fired up malignaggi.

I like his passion for the sport :deal


----------



## JamieC

thehook13 said:


> :rofl fired up malignaggi.
> 
> I like his passion for the sport :deal


I like Paulie but he hates Manny, anyone know why?


----------



## thehook13

JamieC said:


> I like Paulie but he hates Manny, anyone know why?


He talks about Mannys B side as though he's some journeyman fighting to get a spot on a card. I don't doubt Maligaggi has had to sacrifice a lot to get the good fights and had plenty of opponents and managers rip him off but Mayweather certainly does not get to call ALL the shots in this fight just because he's "A SIDE", Mannys a commercial powerhouse as well and his record makes this fight nearly as big as Mayweathers.


----------



## JamieC

thehook13 said:


> He talks about Mannys B side as though he's some journeyman fighting to get a spot on a card. I don't doubt Maligaggi has had to sacrifice a lot to get the good fights and had plenty of opponents and managers rip him off but Mayweather certainly does not get to call ALL the shots in this fight just because he's "A SIDE", Mannys a commercial powerhouse as well and his record makes this fight nearly as big as Mayweathers.


Ye i dont disagree, at one point though Paulie was saying if Pac beat Cotto he'd be the GOAT lol and then he demolished him and he suddenly switched sides at some point soon after and now says Floyd is the best boxer ever and constantly slates Pac, just wondered if anything had happened between Manny and Paulie or Roach and Paulie


----------



## Trash Bags

paulie was coked up. he needs to chill out.


----------



## El-Terrible

tliang1000 said:


> After Pac's lost against Bradley I and Floyd out performs Manny then it became 60/40.


This is where you lost me...to think this so-called loss had any real effect on Pacquiao's aura/invincibility is a joke. One of the most ludicrous decisions in recent history.

What contradicts this even more, is you say 50-50 was viable before the "Bradley loss" - yet Mayweather offered $40m with no upside in January 2012. So what do you make of that?

Mayweather got 70-30 vs Oscar - before Oscar did Floyd even break 400,000 PPV? I think his fights with Baldomir and Judah were way below that and MIthcell wasn't even a PPV fight. So he didn't bring that much to the table. Pacquiao's last fight in the US did 750,000-800,000 and he's done regularly over 1m in the past not to mention the backstory and PR around this fight that he's as much a part of as Mayweather, it's about the 2 of them

I love your accurate analysis. A non-loss means 50-50 becomes 60-40. A legit KO loss reduces it to 63-37 - the exact % that is reported to be on the table :rofl I mean, you couldn't make up this crap


----------



## El-Terrible

JamieC said:


> Ye i dont disagree, at one point though Paulie was saying if Pac beat Cotto he'd be the GOAT lol and then he demolished him and he suddenly switched sides at some point soon after and now says Floyd is the best boxer ever and constantly slates Pac, just wondered if anything had happened between Manny and Paulie or Roach and Paulie


Probably happened around the same time he was given a lucrative offer to commentate on Showtime and be one of Floyd's bitches.


----------



## steviebruno

tliang1000 said:


> Ain't trying to put my people down but i doubt they would "PPV". They don't even like boxing there much less pay for it. Fighting overseas is for tax avoid purposes. If they made money on ppv over there, you can bet Arum would've bragged about it. Our ppvs is shown there for free.
> 
> 60-40 is dreaming and an attempt to say that Floyd is trying to duck, while Pac can just merely accept his biggest payday ever.
> Floyd is not getting much more money he haven't seen from fighting Canelo. This is not an upgrade whatsoever. Pac walked away on 50/50 bc of drugtest and turds flip the script, just like they will for this as well.
> 
> Why should Floyd do Manny a favor and give him 40 when he doesn't deserve it??? Someone please answer me.
> 1) Manny walked away on 50/50 mark and got no shit.
> 2) Manny got two Losses
> 3) Manny sued Floyd
> 4) Manny got outsold
> 5) Manny isn't undefeated
> 6) Manny is lower ranked in p4p
> 7) Manny is not EVEN GOING TO BE 147lb champion bc he is leaving WW.
> 8) Manny's promoter is getting a share too, when he stole from Floyd.
> All those reason i have listed just deserve an extra 10 percent? i want to see the fight but this is real talk. If anyone is in Floyd's shoes, no way would you agree to this. Manny is on the bottom looking up and you got people saying he deserves 40???:huh:blood


Hell naw he doesn't deserve 40% but it isn't always about what's deserved. What did Tyson really "deserve" when he fought Lewis? How much did Floyd really "deserve" for fighting Maidana? Manny Pacquiao as part of the fight isn't worth 40%, but Manny Pacquiao as part of the _event_ just might be.

If Floyd really wants to kick Manny's ass, he's not going to keep playing the same game they've been playing for five years now.

You want Floyd to win the negotiation. I want Floyd to actually make the fight happen and win in the ring.


----------



## steviebruno

JamieC said:


> Ye i dont disagree, at one point though Paulie was saying if Pac beat Cotto he'd be the GOAT lol and then he demolished him and he suddenly switched sides at some point soon after and now says Floyd is the best boxer ever and constantly slates Pac, just wondered if anything had happened between Manny and Paulie or Roach and Paulie


Paulie suspects that Pac was juicing. You don't think that that might change his perception a bit?


----------



## Boxed Ears

JamieC said:


> Ye i dont disagree, at one point though Paulie was saying if Pac beat Cotto he'd be the GOAT lol and then he demolished him and he suddenly switched sides at some point soon after and now says Floyd is the best boxer ever and constantly slates Pac, just wondered if anything had happened between Manny and Paulie or Roach and Paulie


Uh, yeah, I think that I can shed some light on that. Roach's gym is full of a lot of racial, ethnic and nationalistic razzing between everyone. Paulie, while no stranger to gyms and their machismo, had a very specific problem with Pac, when he went to Wild Card. You see, during Nazi occupation of Sicily, Paulie's great grandparents, like many Sicilians, fled to The Philippines. The reason is because their native Sicilian language bore similarities to the Pinoy dialect known as Chavacano. What happened there was a matter of severe cultural disturbance and many of the natives found a paranoid frenzy related to Sicilian "voodoo" or, really, just a set of superstitions. They particularly took umbrage at the Sicilian "goat horn". They had brought their Girgentana goats and used the horns as a type of talisman but the Pinoys thought, because there was a genitally deforming STD sweeping through the country at the time, that the spiraled horns were actually being used as a bold put-down by the Sicilians, meant to mock some spiraled, deformed Pinoy "Longfellows" if you will. Stemming from this misperception between the ethnic groups, many thought that it wasn't even the STD causing the genital deformation but that it had originated with Sicilian voodoo, meant to deform the men and leave the women free to be with the Sicilians.

Many of the Sicilian immigrants, as a result of this witchcraft paranoia, were found tied over bags of rice with goats' heads rammed into their buttocks and rectums. Hence, for Pinoys, it became an ethnic slur to refer to Sicilians as "Goat heads" or just "Goats". Pacquiao, a man known to be very complimentary of friends in the gym, sometimes says things like "Hey, you are the best." or "You are the GOAT sparring ever." or "You have GOAT skill, my man." and here is where the Three's Companyesque situation arose. Malignaggi, knowing Pacquiao's ethnicity, thought that Pac was calling him a goat as an ethnic slur and left the gym extraordinarily upset. His own great grandparents had actually been badly traumatised with goat heads before coming to Ellis Island. The whole thing was a mess, really. Since then, Malignaggi has refused to give Pacquiao much of any credit at all. Who can blame him? His great grandparents passed down stories of never being able to sit properly again. Believe it or not, it was actually this Sicilian goat thing that inspired the way Mork from Mork & Mindy originally sat on the American sitcom. Anyway, no one who even looks at all Asian should ever call a Sicilian a goat.


----------



## quincy k

Boxed Ears said:


> Uh, yeah, I think that I can shed some light on that. Roach's gym is full of a lot of racial, ethnic and nationalistic razzing between everyone. Paulie, while no stranger to gyms and their machismo, had a very specific problem with Pac, when he went to Wild Card. You see, during Nazi occupation of Sicily, Paulie's great grandparents, like many Sicilians, fled to The Philippines. The reason is because their native Sicilian language bore similarities to the Pinoy dialect known as Chavacano. What happened there was a matter of severe cultural disturbance and many of the natives found a paranoid frenzy related to Sicilian "voodoo" or, really, just a set of superstitions. They particularly took umbrage at the Sicilian "goat horn". They had brought their Girgentana goats and used the horns as a type of talisman but the Pinoys thought, because there was a genitally deforming STD sweeping through the country at the time, that the spiraled horns were actually being used as a bold put-down by the Sicilians, meant to mock some spiraled, deformed Pinoy "Longfellows" if you will. Stemming from this misperception between the ethnic groups, many thought that it wasn't even the STD causing the genital deformation but that it had originated with Sicilian voodoo, meant to deform the men and leave the women free to be with the Sicilians.
> 
> Many of the Sicilian immigrants, as a result of this witchcraft paranoia, were found tied over bags of rice with goats' heads rammed into their buttocks and rectums. Hence, for Pinoys, it became an ethnic slur to refer to Sicilians as "Goat heads" or just "Goats". Pacquiao, a man known to be very complimentary of friends in the gym, sometimes says things like "Hey, you are the best." or "You are the GOAT sparring ever." or "You have GOAT skill, my man." and here is where the Three's Companyesque situation arose. Malignaggi, knowing Pacquiao's ethnicity, thought that Pac was calling him a goat as an ethnic slur and left the gym extraordinarily upset. His own great grandparents had actually been badly traumatised with goat heads before coming to Ellis Island. The whole thing was a mess, really. Since then, Malignaggi has refused to give Pacquiao much of any credit at all. Who can blame him? His great grandparents passed down stories of never being able to sit properly again. Believe it or not, it was actually this Sicilian goat thing that inspired the way Mork from Mork & Mindy originally sat on the American sitcom. Anyway, no one who even looks at all Asian should ever call a Sicilian a goat.


i heard that malignaggis hatred for manny started because paq wouldnt give pauli any of his a-side meth


----------



## El-Terrible

bjl12 said:


> Maidana won a DECISION...NOT A KO. Also, you don't know how to analyze statistics. You can't analyze the performance of two people without using identical timeframes. It's not..."Oh, for fighter A let's use his performances in 2014 and for fighter B let's use 1 performance from 2012 and one from 2014 (even though fighter B also had 2 performances in 2014 - let's ignore the DUD)." Sorry, absolute shit logic.


As is the fact you completely refuse to compare like for like in terms of the event itself. Of course you can't use wildly varying timeframes but as Pacquiao bounced from the low PPV with Rios, back to a high number of ~800k with BRadley then I would say it's ridiculous to use the Macau PPV if you're trying to be fair, so shit logic right back at you.



> When Floyd fought guys Manny already beat (JMM/Cotto), Floyd's PPV were *on average* higher. The Floyd/JMM fight did ~1.1m buys which was equal to Pac/JMM IV, but not as high as Pac/JMM III. Floyd posted ~1.5m buys with Cotto (after Manny had beaten him) where Manny only posted ~1.2m buys.
> 
> Are you able to understand that?


I agreed with the Cotto PPV being higher - I said "with Cotto fair enough" - I threw in a point to counteract your Marquez caveat but I'm not here arguing Pac is equal, I'm here saying the numbers are not as huge as some make out.



> What are you arguing? Allow me to make this indiscriminately clear
> 
> (PPVs quoted...)


I know all the PPVs. As pointed out in original thread, you have to consider the undercard. Canelo as an undercard always will help pull in a few hundred thousand extra PPVs. Deny it all you want. If you want to compare events then Mayweather is substantially higher. If you are are looking at garnering their individual standalone PPV appeal, then there's more to it than reeling off the PPVs. Perhaps not simplistic enough or convenient enough to do that.



> There is no debate. Floyd is the superior PPV attraction. How that will translate into negotiations I do not know, but Floyd is likely entitled to at least a 60/40 split and probably closer to 70/30 split (or more).


You got your knickers in a twist and all to basically conclude with the exact thing I was saying. BEcause you get so hyper-defensive you don't actually see what I'm saying. My point is Floyd IS the bigger PPV, I've made that clear but I've pointed out the difference is not as huge as is made out when you analyse their standalone appeal. I believe 60-40 would be fair too, maybe even slightly lower. When you consider Floyd got 70-30 with Oscar, when he never did more than 375k PPVs, then saying Pacquiao is on that level now is ridiculous atsch


----------



## Abraham

thehook13 said:


> :rofl fired up malignaggi.
> 
> I like his passion for the sport :deal


Nobody is denying that Mayweather is the A side, though. Even hardcore Pacquiao fans agree that Mayweather deserves a bigger piece of the pie, but 66% is a bit much. The fight is extremely significant, and it's not all because of Mayweather. Not by long shot. The fight should have happened 4 or 5 years ago, but we're fortunate that despite everything, it's still a very relevant fight. I mean, how many fights can be the biggest fight in boxing and one of the biggest fights in history 4 or 5 years after they were the same exact thing? That just doesn't fucking happen! Pacquiao has hit some speed bumps, but so has Floyd. The stinker against Rob G., struggling against Maidana...it's not like his career has been smooth sailing since 2010. Maidana I and II had decent numbers, but I was just benefiting off the momentum of the Canelo fight, and II was benefiting off the momentum of I. I'd bet my left nut that there is nobody Mayweather can fight outside of Cotto, maybe, that would bring in over 700K buys.

60-40 is good. Still a little high, imo, but good enough. I see no reason why Mayweather would refuse that. No reason why Pac's side should refuse it, either.


----------



## El-Terrible

quincy k said:


> i heard that malignaggis hatred for manny started because paq wouldnt give pauli any of his a-side meth


Malignaggi hates him, maybe because he owned 2 guys who owned Paulie. Showtime. He loves Floyd, acted like a lovestruck little girl who I've never seen so quiet when Floyd was in the studio before a fight. He's tied with Al Haymon - I mean the list goes on. It wouldn't surprise me if Haymon encouraged the constant discrediting of PAcquiao by Malignaggi to make Mayweather look good. All I know is Malignaggi loses crediibility as a pundit whenever he talks about Pacquiao and just comes across as a hating fan boy


----------



## thehook13

JamieC said:


> Ye i dont disagree, at one point though Paulie was saying if Pac beat Cotto he'd be the GOAT lol and then he demolished him and he suddenly switched sides at some point soon after and now says Floyd is the best boxer ever and constantly slates Pac, just wondered if anything had happened between Manny and Paulie or Roach and Paulie


Yeah I can't really answer why but plenty of posters have pointed it out in RBRs that Paulie shows some biased against pacquiao. As another poster said, maybe he is just aligned with mayweather, toeing the showtime party line. But thats no reason to snap like he did. There is a bit of mystery there, interesting to discuss why.


----------



## Abraham

JMM said that Mayweather needs to stop using him to taunt Pacquiao. :lol:


----------



## El-Terrible

Abraham said:


> JMM said that Mayweather needs to stop using him to taunt Pacquiao. :lol:


LOL it's true, good on JMM, a real Warrior! It's like "Don't ride on the tails of my win, go and earn your own bragging rights"


----------



## tliang1000

El-Terrible said:


> This is where you lost me...to think this so-called loss had any real effect on Pacquiao's aura/invincibility is a joke. One of the most ludicrous decisions in recent history.
> 
> What contradicts this even more, is you say 50-50 was viable before the "Bradley loss" - yet Mayweather offered $40m with no upside in January 2012. So what do you make of that?
> 
> Mayweather got 70-30 vs Oscar - before Oscar did Floyd even break 400,000 PPV? I think his fights with Baldomir and Judah were way below that and MIthcell wasn't even a PPV fight. So he didn't bring that much to the table. Pacquiao's last fight in the US did 750,000-800,000 and he's done regularly over 1m in the past not to mention the backstory and PR around this fight that he's as much a part of as Mayweather, it's about the 2 of them
> 
> I love your accurate analysis. A non-loss means 50-50 becomes 60-40. A legit KO loss reduces it to 63-37 - the exact % that is reported to be on the table :rofl I mean, you couldn't make up this crap


Slow refresh on page ...


----------



## tliang1000

slow refresh on page.


----------



## tliang1000

El-Terrible said:


> This is where you lost me...to think this so-called loss had any real effect on Pacquiao's aura/invincibility is a joke. One of the most ludicrous decisions in recent history.
> 
> What contradicts this even more, is you say 50-50 was viable before the "Bradley loss" - yet Mayweather offered $40m with no upside in January 2012. So what do you make of that?
> 
> Mayweather got 70-30 vs Oscar - before Oscar did Floyd even break 400,000 PPV? I think his fights with Baldomir and Judah were way below that and MIthcell wasn't even a PPV fight. So he didn't bring that much to the table. Pacquiao's last fight in the US did 750,000-800,000 and he's done regularly over 1m in the past not to mention the backstory and PR around this fight that he's as much a part of as Mayweather, it's about the 2 of them
> 
> I love your accurate analysis. A non-loss means 50-50 becomes 60-40. A legit KO loss reduces it to 63-37 - the exact % that is reported to be on the table :rofl I mean, you couldn't make up this crap


After all i have typed, that's the only point you could comment on just shows that Manny really doesn't deserve 40%
THE ONLY PERSON CONTRADICTING IS YOU.
*You must have forgot that most observers felt that Manny should've lost to JMM III. You got to take the good with the bad if you wanna play that game.* And yes JMM Kos Pac devastated the fight bc Pac was being built up as the "guy" who can possibly dethrone Floyd. As for your "pac's aura of invincibility" LOLOL yeah Pac showed he can't be beat when he already had losses before JMM. He lost early, mid, and late in his career. Aura my ass. Floyd is the one with the AURA dumbass but yet... that doesn't factor into higher % according to you what a joke.atsch He keeps winning but it doesn't mean nothing. YEAH OK.
:rofl

So you're little math about a non-loss equal whatever. I think you should pull something else out of your ass. You wanna count Bradley as a non-loss, then what about JMM??? yeah that's what i thought.
Everything else you have posted is an utter joke.


----------



## quincy k

Abraham said:


> JMM said that Mayweather needs to stop using him to taunt Pacquiao. :lol:


because jmm is all class

even though he dislikes paq because he felt he won the majority of their fights you would never see him using his ko punch disrespectfully to taunt manny...it is an unwritten rule among fighters.

what a fuken clown floyd is...photoshoppÃ¬ng that shit


----------



## tliang1000

steviebruno said:


> Hell naw he doesn't deserve 40% but it isn't always about what's deserved. What did Tyson really "deserve" when he fought Lewis? How much did Floyd really "deserve" for fighting Maidana? Manny Pacquiao as part of the fight isn't worth 40%, but Manny Pacquiao as part of the _event_ just might be.
> 
> If Floyd really wants to kick Manny's ass, he's not going to keep playing the same game they've been playing for five years now.
> 
> You want Floyd to win the negotiation. I want Floyd to actually make the fight happen and win in the ring.


Naw bro. I don't care if Floyd wins the negotiation or not for i am not receiving a penny on what they get pay anyways but I just want people to understand on Floyd's POV and the reality of events that unfold to this proposed offer.

People constantly expects Floyd to kneel when it should be the other way around.
Floyd has been outperforming Pac. Pac should be expected to take this offer, not the other way around.

Pacturds are fighting it bc they are scared bc their hero is gonna get schooled.


----------



## PetetheKing

What happened to 60/40? Didn't Floyd ask for that (And Pac agreed I believe) and now he wants 2/3 the purse? Floyd went from 60-40 to 100 million out of 160 million (So 60 to Pac), which is 62.5% to wanting 2/3 the purse. Guy really would risk a few million out of a 100 million dollar payday just to not have this fight. That's the way it seems when you're moving the goal-posts of the purse a few percentage points. Doesn't want to risk that 0. But I think people are right in thinking Floyd doesn't believe he can win the fight as much as those around him know he will. Floyd thinks he can but must be without doubts. Otherwise he's just trying to give this fight over a few million when he could make 80+ million on one fight. How silly is that.


----------



## PetetheKing

As for purse splits. The Rios come-back fight was obviously not supposed to break the bank. The Algieri fight was obviously a huge reach. Not trying to make excuses, but a comeback fight or an unknown aren't really indicative to what Pac does against a respectable opponent. I guess that's his fault for putting himself in that position bargaining wise, but it's not an objective way to look at it. Pac-Bradley II doing 800k is more along the lines of what he can do. I wonder what a Garcia-Pac fight could do because fighting Latinos generally brings in higher PPV sales. It's the reason Floyd doesn't want to fight African-Americans (Barring Mosley. Which got pushed by an incident that hyped the event).


----------



## tliang1000

PetetheKing said:


> What happened to 60/40? Didn't Floyd ask for that (And Pac agreed I believe) and now he wants 2/3 the purse? Floyd went from 60-40 to 100 million out of 160 million (So 60 to Pac), which is 62.5% to wanting 2/3 the purse. Guy really would risk a few million out of a 100 million dollar payday just to not have this fight. That's the way it seems when you're moving the goal-posts of the purse a few percentage points. Doesn't want to risk that 0. But I think people are right in thinking Floyd doesn't believe he can win the fight as much as those around him know he will. Floyd thinks he can but must be without doubts. Otherwise he's just trying to give this fight over a few million when he could make 80+ million on one fight. How silly is that.


When did Pac ever agree to 40? 
and Pete, there wouldn't be any "goal posts" had Pac hadn't walked on the 50/50 nego right?
There is a reason why there is "goal posts"
Maybe the fact that Pac has suffer losses?
Maybe the fact that Floyd has outsold Pac?
Maybe the fact that Pac is not num1 p4p or in WW????

Situation change but Floyd suppose to cater to Pac bc everyone hates him. I get it.


----------



## Hoshi

Look Pacquiao may have sold significantly less lately due to fighting across the globe and the American market taken out of the loop a little but you do realise that Mayweather's last few events have been disasters too right?

600k buys short of break even is a disaster, in fact its worse than that. Selling more is irrelevant in this case.


----------



## bballchump11

Hoshi said:


> Look Pacquiao may have sold significantly less lately due to fighting across the globe and the American market taken out of the loop a little but you do realise that Mayweather's last few events have been disasters too right?
> 
> 600k buys short of break even is a disaster, in fact its worse than that. Selling more is irrelevant in this case.


yeah both have been selling less, but Mayweather still has the highest selling fight of the year while Pacquiao sold less than Canelo vs Lara and Cotto vs Martinez


----------



## tliang1000

Hoshi said:


> Look Pacquiao may have sold significantly less lately due to fighting across the globe and the American market taken out of the loop a little but you do realise that Mayweather's last few events have been disasters too right?
> 
> 600k buys short of break even is a disaster, in fact its worse than that. Selling more is irrelevant in this case.


300k buys against chris vs 900k buys is a big difference.
Floyd under performed bc of Showtime's high expectations.
Pac under performed bc his promoter thinks he can sell against any bum and back fired. Still counts though.


----------



## Hoshi

bballchump11 said:


> yeah both have been selling less, but Mayweather still has the highest selling fight of the year while Pacquiao sold less than Canelo vs Lara and Cotto vs Martinez


Thats why I'm interested in knowing Pacquiao's recent purses. Mayweather has been selling more yet his events are disasters due to his demand for his fights being less than what is needed and not covering his purse without his broadcaster taking huge hits.

With Pacquiao he may be making money for his broadcaster despite selling significantly less.


----------



## uraharakisuke

Just fight you pricks. 50/50 get it done, stop fans arguing about what some guy makes that they never get a share of FFS.
At the moment Floyd has the advantage but he seems to be the one to keep putting roadblocks down and acting petulant. 
If they do fight I'm streaming the fucking thing.


----------



## bballchump11

Hoshi said:


> Thats why I'm interested in knowing Pacquiao's recent purses. Mayweather has been selling more yet his events are disasters due to his demand for his fights being less than what is needed and not covering his purse without his broadcaster taking huge hits.
> 
> With Pacquiao he may be making money for his broadcaster despite selling significantly less.


I think Pacquiao got 25 million from Algieri which is a lot for a fight with that little revenue. Luckily they saved money on marketing for that fight and Algieri only got paid 1.5 million


----------



## bballchump11

uraharakisuke said:


> Just fight you pricks. 50/50 get it done, stop fans arguing about what some guy makes that they never get a share of FFS.
> At the moment Floyd has the advantage but he seems to be the one to keep putting roadblocks down and acting petulant.
> If they do fight I'm streaming the fucking thing.


come on now. Honestly Floyd should get around 65% of the money, but I say 60/40 is fine and that he should accept that to get the fight made. 50/50 is ridiculous though at this point in time. 2012 was the last time Manny could have possibly gotten that.

I also must add that Floyd shouldn't let the fight pass him by over 66.67% and 60% @tliang1000. He's getting the drug testing, rematch clause, venue and all that other stuff the way he wants it. He shouldn't get greedy on this.


----------



## tliang1000

bballchump11 said:


> come on now. Honestly Floyd should get around 65% of the money, but I say 60/40 is fine and that he should accept that to get the fight made. 50/50 is ridiculous though at this point in time. 2012 was the last time Manny could have possibly gotten that.
> 
> I also must add that Floyd shouldn't let the fight pass him by over 66.67% and 60% @*tliang1000*. He's getting the drug testing, rematch clause, venue and all that other stuff the way he wants it. He shouldn't get greedy on this.


I'll give pac points on kneeling for the drug test if it happen but rematch clause, and venue is pretty standard. Pac is still getting a really good deal imo.


----------



## uraharakisuke

bballchump11 said:


> come on now. Honestly Floyd should get around 65% of the money, but I say 60/40 is fine and that he should accept that to get the fight made. 50/50 is ridiculous though at this point in time. 2012 was the last time Manny could have possibly gotten that.
> 
> I also must add that Floyd shouldn't let the fight pass him by over 66.67% and 60% @tliang1000. He's getting the drug testing, rematch clause, venue and all that other stuff the way he wants it. He shouldn't get greedy on this.


As a boxing fan shouldn't you be more concerned with seeing the fight, you ain't his accountant. 
Similar to Haye/Wlad; people are tuning in to see both fight eachother so as fans arguing about splits as if we had stakes in it is rather ridiculous.
50/50 for possibly the biggest fight of all time, for guys with millions to begin with, is fine from my view. Just fight. If they have a problem it's an ego thing and should be none of the fans concern or involvement.


----------



## bballchump11

uraharakisuke said:


> As a boxing fan shouldn't you be more concerned with seeing the fight, you ain't his accountant.
> Similar to Haye/Wlad; people are tuning in to see both fight eachother so as fans arguing about splits as if we had stakes in it is rather ridiculous.
> 50/50 for possibly the biggest fight of all time, for guys with millions to begin with, is fine from my view. Just fight. If they have a problem it's an ego thing and should be none of the fans concern or involvement.


I don't care what the split is tbh, but if Pacquiao turns down the fight because he wanted 50/50 then I'm not going to blame Mayweather and his team for the fight not happening. Pacquiao should realize what position he's in


----------



## megavolt

There isn't much doubt that Team Pac is in the weaker position. People are arguing by how much though, and the arguing is pretty useless due to little available information


----------



## TSOL

you guys hear about floyd witnessing a murder-suicide? that earl hayes rapper he was promoting killed his wife and himself on facetime. crazy...:-(


----------



## tliang1000

TSOL said:


> you guys hear about floyd witnessing a murder-suicide? that earl hayes rapper he was promoting killed his wife and himself on facetime. crazy...:-(


Damn i just googled.... that's fucked up


----------



## ~Cellzki~

TSOL said:


> you guys hear about floyd witnessing a murder-suicide? that earl hayes rapper he was promoting killed his wife and himself on facetime. crazy...:-(


damn..


----------



## tliang1000

http://www.tmz.com/2014/12/08/floyd...acetime-witness-earl-hayes-stephanie-moseley/

http://www.tmz.com/2014/12/08/earl-hayes-stephanie-moseley-murder-suicide-dead/


----------



## PetetheKing

tliang1000 said:


> When did Pac ever agree to 40?
> and Pete, there wouldn't be any "goal posts" had Pac hadn't walked on the 50/50 nego right?
> There is a reason why there is "goal posts"
> Maybe the fact that Pac has suffer losses?
> Maybe the fact that Floyd has outsold Pac?
> Maybe the fact that Pac is not num1 p4p or in WW????
> 
> Situation change but Floyd suppose to cater to Pac bc everyone hates him. I get it.


I believe I read an article that said Pac's negotiating side was absolutely fine with a 60/40 split. Pac didn't outright say it himself but his people did. 
I've got no investment sifting through ancient history. Pac walked away due to the virtually unprecedented demands. Yes goal posts exists because Floyd has demands. I'm not saying Pac and Bob Arum pushed for this fight. They probably felt it was in just as much their interest to avoid the fight too. But I've never heard Pac's team demand Floyd not inject his his hands with whatever that numbing agent is called, or demanding bot fighters to have 8oz Reyes gloves and a phone booth of a ring.

What's wrong with 60/40 split? You think Floyd's right in holding up the fight asking for 2/3 the purse? Pac has sold badly against an unknown and a comeback fight let's not act like Pac's numbers are THAT much worse than Floyd's generally speaking. They are not. Compare Bradley's numbers to the Maidana fight.


----------



## PetetheKing

Floyd fans are putting themselves in an embarrassing hole. Yeah, Pac-Algieri sold terribly. Not awfully surprising. And yes Pac sold badly in his comeback fight against Brandon fucking Rios. Again, hardly unexpected. That's not even a PPV fight but when you've got a star you don't just throw him on a free HBO card. Now Floyd must think this is leverage to ask for even more. Pac-Bradley II sold for 800k. That's Pac fighting an African-American. The rematch/grunge match angle sort of helped, though, no one felt he lost the first fight. Mayweather fights a Latino. Yes, not one with a huge following and not a Mexican but one that certainly got a bigger boost in popularity due to the Broner fight. Mayweather fights do well just for the undefeated allure. Can this guy do it? Well he finally lose... people wanting to see him lose (Though people are beginning to get burnt out on watching JUST for that reason). 

So yes, Floyd does better PPV numbers. Beyond that, any sort of straight numbers to numbers comparing is laughable and intellectual dishonest. The fact that Floyd's asking for drug-testing, rematch clause, venue, etc. The man is asking for everything. He asked for 60/40. He asked for 100 million out of 160 million (62.5% percent), and now the greedy fucker wants 2/3 the purse. And these predictable Flomos are standing here defending Floyd saying he's in his right to ask for 2/3 the purse and if that holds up the fight it's not his fault. I wondered when I wasn't lurking the forums what Floyd fans would be saying. Could they be defending him. Would they? I figured they would, but it's comical reading the justifications for Floyd's new latest demands on top of all the demands he's already made. The fact that his demands are changing makes it seem like he really doesn't feel like this fight is worth taking. He can fight someone else and make 30-40 million instead of fighting Pac and making 80+ million. Crazy, but that's how Floyd feels at the moment. And you Flomos are defending him. Embarrassing.


----------



## Tko6

6 years on and Flomo's are still finding excuses for this fight not to happen, like they're ever gonna see a cent of Floyd's paycheck. The other 99% of people interested in boxing just want to see the fight happen, why don't you?


----------



## bballchump11

PetetheKing said:


> Floyd fans are putting themselves in an embarrassing hole. Yeah, Pac-Algieri sold terribly. Not awfully surprising. And yes Pac sold badly in his comeback fight against Brandon fucking Rios. Again, hardly unexpected. That's not even a PPV fight but when you've got a star you don't just throw him on a free HBO card. Now Floyd must think this is leverage to ask for even more. Pac-Bradley II sold for 800k. That's Pac fighting an African-American. The rematch/grunge match angle sort of helped, though, no one felt he lost the first fight. Mayweather fights a Latino. Yes, not one with a huge following and not a Mexican but one that certainly got a bigger boost in popularity due to the Broner fight. Mayweather fights do well just for the undefeated allure. Can this guy do it? Well he finally lose... people wanting to see him lose (Though people are beginning to get burnt out on watching JUST for that reason).
> 
> So yes, Floyd does better PPV numbers. Beyond that, any sort of straight numbers to numbers comparing is laughable and intellectual dishonest. The fact that Floyd's asking for drug-testing, rematch clause, venue, etc. The man is asking for everything. He asked for 60/40. He asked for 100 million out of 160 million (62.5% percent), and now the greedy fucker wants 2/3 the purse. And these predictable Flomos are standing here defending Floyd saying he's in his right to ask for 2/3 the purse and if that holds up the fight it's not his fault. I wondered when I wasn't lurking the forums what Floyd fans would be saying. Could they be defending him. Would they? I figured they would, but it's comical reading the justifications for Floyd's new latest demands on top of all the demands he's already made. The fact that his demands are changing makes it seem like he really doesn't feel like this fight is worth taking. He can fight someone else and make 30-40 million instead of fighting Pac and making 80+ million. Crazy, but that's how Floyd feels at the moment. And you Flomos are defending him. Embarrassing.


you're trying to lump all of us into the same boat and it's putting yourself into an embarrassing hole. My stance is clear that Floyd probably deserves 65% right now due to all the factors. None of us can say for sure because we'd have to get the real numbers and compare. But I think Floyd should agree to 60/40 if that's what it takes to get the fight made. Things like the MGM Grand and rematch clause are more important than getting an extra 10 million dollars on top of the 80 or 90 he'll make.

and you don't know what goalpost he's moving because you're just hearing "leaked" sources from different people. The negotiations are all behind closed doors. You don't even know the order in which these things were asked. From what I can gather it went from Mayweather offering 40 million dollars flat in 2012 to now offering 40 million dollars guaranteed with 35% of the ppv. That's the offer they made more than a month ago


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532356513097334784
so you don't know what he's currently asking for and what's been agreed to. In any case, they're negotiating for a reason. If I want 50 million dollars, I'm not going to come straight out and ask for 50 million, I'm going to ask for 60 or 70 million. Floyd wanted a 60/40 split in 2009 and agreed to 50/50 then.


----------



## bballchump11

Tko6 said:


> 6 years on and Flomo's are still finding excuses for this fight not to happen, like they're ever gonna see a cent of Floyd's paycheck. The other 99% of people interested in boxing just want to see the fight happen, why don't you?


yeah sure
:rolleyes


bballchump11 said:


> I also must add that Floyd shouldn't let the fight pass him by over 66.67% and 60% @tliang1000. He's getting the drug testing, rematch clause, venue and all that other stuff the way he wants it. He shouldn't get greedy on this.


----------



## Abraham

PetetheKing said:


> Floyd fans are putting themselves in an embarrassing hole. Yeah, Pac-Algieri sold terribly. Not awfully surprising. And yes Pac sold badly in his comeback fight against Brandon fucking Rios. Again, hardly unexpected. That's not even a PPV fight but when you've got a star you don't just throw him on a free HBO card. Now Floyd must think this is leverage to ask for even more. Pac-Bradley II sold for 800k. That's Pac fighting an African-American. The rematch/grunge match angle sort of helped, though, no one felt he lost the first fight. Mayweather fights a Latino. Yes, not one with a huge following and not a Mexican but one that certainly got a bigger boost in popularity due to the Broner fight. Mayweather fights do well just for the undefeated allure. Can this guy do it? Well he finally lose... people wanting to see him lose (Though people are beginning to get burnt out on watching JUST for that reason).
> 
> So yes, Floyd does better PPV numbers. Beyond that, any sort of straight numbers to numbers comparing is laughable and intellectual dishonest. The fact that Floyd's asking for drug-testing, rematch clause, venue, etc. The man is asking for everything. He asked for 60/40. He asked for 100 million out of 160 million (62.5% percent), and now the greedy fucker wants 2/3 the purse. And these predictable Flomos are standing here defending Floyd saying he's in his right to ask for 2/3 the purse and if that holds up the fight it's not his fault. I wondered when I wasn't lurking the forums what Floyd fans would be saying. Could they be defending him. Would they? I figured they would, but it's comical reading the justifications for Floyd's new latest demands on top of all the demands he's already made. The fact that his demands are changing makes it seem like he really doesn't feel like this fight is worth taking. He can fight someone else and make 30-40 million instead of fighting Pac and making 80+ million. Crazy, but that's how Floyd feels at the moment. And you Flomos are defending him. Embarrassing.


Yeah. Not sure why so many Floyd fans are defending his monetary demands. The fight transcends money, and it's the least thing WE as fans should be worried about. I think 60-40 is good enough, but if Pac's side agrees on 80-20, I don't really give a fuck, because I just want to see the fight happen. I'm a Mayweather fan, but I'm sure as fuck not going to defend him when it comes to money. Same goes with Pacquiao.


----------



## Zopilote

Abraham said:


> Yeah. Not sure why so many Floyd fans are defending his monetary demands. The fight transcends money, and it's the least thing WE as fans should be worried about. I think 60-40 is good enough, but if Pac's side agrees on 80-20, I don't really give a fuck, because I just want to see the fight happen. I'm a Mayweather fan, but I'm sure as fuck not going to defend him when it comes to money. Same goes with Pacquiao.


This.


----------



## tliang1000

*The most pathetic hypocritical shit is that the people saying that Floyd is asking too much are the same people who defended Pac for walking away a random drug test with a 50/50 split and a outrageous 10 million dollar penalty on Floyd should come in over 147. *

You can't get anymore pathetic than them.


----------



## tliang1000

bballchump11 said:


> you're trying to lump all of us into the same boat and it's putting yourself into an embarrassing hole. My stance is clear that Floyd probably deserves 65% right now due to all the factors. None of us can say for sure because we'd have to get the real numbers and compare. But I think Floyd should agree to 60/40 if that's what it takes to get the fight made. Things like the MGM Grand and rematch clause are more important than getting an extra 10 million dollars on top of the 80 or 90 he'll make.
> 
> and you don't know what goalpost he's moving because you're just hearing "leaked" sources from different people. The negotiations are all behind closed doors. You don't even know the order in which these things were asked. From what I can gather it went from Mayweather offering 40 million dollars flat in 2012 to now offering 40 million dollars guaranteed with 35% of the ppv. That's the offer they made more than a month ago
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532356513097334784
> so you don't know what he's currently asking for and what's been agreed to. In any case, they're negotiating for a reason. If I want 50 million dollars, I'm not going to come straight out and ask for 50 million, I'm going to ask for 60 or 70 million. Floyd wanted a 60/40 split in 2009 and agreed to 50/50 then.


fuck those nonsensical people who is desperately forever blaming Floyd.
I broke it down as simple as it get and they just do not get it.

SRL vs Hagler, two ATG rivals but SRL got paid more. 
Oscar vs Floyd at the time, Oscar is more popular so he got paid more.

These fuckers act like this is something new.
I gave 8 reasons from Floyd's pov and they do not want to address any of it.

When it was 50/50 these haters want Floyd to cave
When Floyd got all the reasons to demand more money, they want Floyd to cave. 
Not one idiot suggested that maybe Pac needs to cave. Deep down inside they don't want to see it happen, bc they know Pac would be beat.


----------



## tliang1000

People on here act like all competitive fights should be 50/50 smfh. U have to justify it and does Floyd have justification???? simple yes or no


----------



## tliang1000

People should also realize that perhaps the most important factor of all and that the fight *lost a lot of the appeal* when Pac got ktfo by JMM. *Pac ruined the fight and caused its depreciation, not floyd* and You got people saying Pac need to retire or never be the same and I GUESS THAT IS FLOYD'S FAULT TOO RIGHT? Oh i'm sure Floyd would love to get into a fight where he wins and not receive credit for bc pac is "damaged goods" or he waited until Pac "got old", meanwhile if Pac wins he is the best. Pac and Arum ruined the fight bc they thought that JMM couldn't ko Pac and can't win a decision and tried to rob everyone and it backfired but I guess that is also Floyd's plan and it also his fault. Some people act like they have ZERO common sense.


----------



## El-Terrible

tliang1000 said:


> After all i have typed, that's the only point you could comment on just shows that Manny really doesn't deserve 40%
> THE ONLY PERSON CONTRADICTING IS YOU.
> *You must have forgot that most observers felt that Manny should've lost to JMM III. You got to take the good with the bad if you wanna play that game.* And yes JMM Kos Pac devastated the fight bc Pac was being built up as the "guy" who can possibly dethrone Floyd. As for your "pac's aura of invincibility" LOLOL yeah Pac showed he can't be beat when he already had losses before JMM. He lost early, mid, and late in his career. Aura my ass. Floyd is the one with the AURA dumbass but yet... that doesn't factor into higher % according to you what a joke.atsch He keeps winning but it doesn't mean nothing. YEAH OK.
> :rofl
> 
> So you're little math about a non-loss equal whatever. I think you should pull something else out of your ass. You wanna count Bradley as a non-loss, then what about JMM??? yeah that's what i thought.
> Everything else you have posted is an utter joke.


You're clutching at straws. We are talking about PPV appeal. I thought Pacquiao lost to Marquez also, it was a very close fight. But did that hurt his PPV appeal? Not really. Bradley 1 got the 870k that more or less was expected considering there was no backstory to the casuals. So that is POINTLESS in terms of PPV. We are talking about losses affecting PPV appeal. You can twist it all you want regarding my words of "aura of invincibility" but you know what I'm getting at. I'm getting at the credibility Pacquiao had as Mayweather's strongest opponent - I love how you latched on to that and rinsed it for all it's worth lol

Marquez has always been close, III was no different and did not affect his PPV appeal. The loss that affected Pacquiao's PPV appeal was Marquez IV, pure and simple. Even a die-hard Pacquiao hater will admit the same. Invent any other s**t you want to satisfy your point. It's that fight which I think pushed him firmly below the 55-45 parity - stick to PPV appeal instead of mixing up your points with "he lost that, he lost this" and then in the next breath your spouting about PPVs :rolleyes

Anyway, nice debate, usually some resort to simple name calling on here when they run out of things to say... :bbb


----------



## El-Terrible

tliang1000 said:


> I'll give pac points on kneeling for the drug test if it happen but rematch clause, and venue is pretty standard. Pac is still getting a really good deal imo.





bballchump11 said:


> come on now. Honestly Floyd should get around 65% of the money, but I say 60/40 is fine and that he should accept that to get the fight made. 50/50 is ridiculous though at this point in time. 2012 was the last time Manny could have possibly gotten that.
> 
> I also must add that Floyd shouldn't let the fight pass him by over 66.67% and 60% @tliang1000. He's getting the drug testing, rematch clause, venue and all that other stuff the way he wants it. He shouldn't get greedy on this.


Look, we pretty much agree. We are debating in circles because I perceive you to be too pro-Floyd, you perceive me to be too pro-Pac but honestly, good reasonable points from both of you. In summary:

- Pac/Arum or both are at fault for not accepting the drug demands sooner. Mayweather negotiated in bad faith but bottom line, they should have said yes. For me, Arum jumped on that as a way to get out of it. Arum has not wanted this fight until maybe late 2012 onwards, when he decided he's rinsed Pacquiao's best years
- $40m offer in Jan 2012 was bogus. Please let's agree on that. It was nothing more than scoring points with the media to show "I'm not ducking". Mayweather has never really wanted this fight, otherwise it would have got made in 2010/2011 when all RBT was agreed
- 50/50 not on the table anymore, and really hasn't been since maybe 2010/2011. 
- 60/40 is fair. 65/35 is borderline and would understand pushback. Below 65-35 is a bit of a joke. My posts were to prove why that is, not to prove Pacquiao is equal to Mayweather in PPV. The sum of this fight is FAR bigger than what each individual is worth

And that's that


----------



## tliang1000

El-Terrible said:


> Look, we pretty much agree. We are debating in circles because I perceive you to be too pro-Floyd, you perceive me to be too pro-Pac but honestly, good reasonable points from both of you. In summary:
> 
> - Pac/Arum or both are at fault for not accepting the drug demands sooner. Mayweather negotiated in bad faith but bottom line, they should have said yes. For me, Arum jumped on that as a way to get out of it. Arum has not wanted this fight until maybe late 2012 onwards, when he decided he's rinsed Pacquiao's best years
> - $40m offer in Jan 2012 was bogus. Please let's agree on that. It was nothing more than scoring points with the media to show "I'm not ducking". Mayweather has never really wanted this fight, otherwise it would have got made in 2010/2011 when all RBT was agreed
> - 50/50 not on the table anymore, and really hasn't been since maybe 2010/2011.
> - 60/40 is fair. 65/35 is borderline and would understand pushback. Below 65-35 is a bit of a joke. My posts were to prove why that is, not to prove Pacquiao is equal to Mayweather in PPV. The sum of this fight is FAR bigger than what each individual is worth
> 
> And that's that


That's all i'm really looking for is for people to see it both ways instead getting called a Flomo all the time. I apologize for the name calling, i get carried away sometimes bc really sick of people blaming floyd all the time when he is not moving the goal posts but rather offering what he felt he deserves. With that said i don't care what they agree in terms of the money split but rather people can see it from both sides and blame both parties.


----------



## El-Terrible

tliang1000 said:


> That's all i'm really looking for is for people to see it both ways instead getting called a Flomo all the time. I apologize for the name calling, i get carried away sometimes bc really sick of people blaming floyd all the time when he is not moving the goal posts but rather offering what he felt he deserves. With that said i don't care what they agree in terms of the money split but rather people can see it from both sides and blame both parties.


Fair enough. Pacquiao's camp has already said they would accept 60-40. There is a basis for negotiation. If Espinoza is being truthful about their 65-35 split, this should be resolved quite easily - whether the compromise is 62-38. If the above is true and they still can't get it done then both are a disgrace


----------



## PetetheKing

bballchump11 said:


> you're trying to lump all of us into the same boat and it's putting yourself into an embarrassing hole.


Your start here implies you're already full of shit. I'm reading reports and making observations from what I'm seeing. I've got no emotional investment in this. I could be mistaken, but I'm not in some fox-hole with Mayweather till death so you're just spouting away. Of course, I can't speak on behalf of every Floyd fan.



> My stance is clear that Floyd probably deserves 65% right now due to all the factors.


There you go. You're on board with him then. Doesn't sound like my observations are so off. I love the "Probably" like you can't even fully commit to the outrageousness of it all. Maybe because this man keeps changing his stance on the purse (Unless there's a conspiracy with the entire media leaking incorrect information regarding what Mayweather and his team have wanted for this fight) and you got to fast-track to his latest beat or more likely you just have to side with Floyd and the best way to do that is too use the numbers however moronically to justify it. Basically, you're with Floyd so you'll find the angle to rationalize it.

You said it yourself eloquently before that Floyd should absolutely accept 60/40 considering all the demands he's making. But you've got some cognitive dissonance or internal conflict going on because Floyd probably deserves it because he can actually make a case for it for a sheer numbers perspective. What about the case for all the demands he has already made? No sane boxing can argue Floyd that is in the right for now wanting 2/3 the purse after just asking for 60/40 (Which seems to have been accepted).



> None of us can say for sure because we'd have to get the real numbers and compare. But I think Floyd should agree to 60/40 if that's what it takes to get the fight made. Things like the MGM Grand and rematch clause are more important than getting an extra 10 million dollars on top of the 80 or 90 he'll make.


Love how you make it like Floyd's doing the honorable thing by taking 60/40. As if he's sacrificing and giving the fans what he wants. I think that position is pathetic and I think not looking at the context of the numbers is wrong. If Floyd wants 65/35 than Floyd shouldn't get venue, OSDT testing, rematch clause, etc. Floyd can get 65/35 if he revokes all those demands. Sure. But he wants A-side promotions, venue, OSDT, rematch-clause, and now 65/35. Just wait till ring-size or gloves becomes an issue. It wouldn't in the least surprise me.



> and you don't know what goalpost he's moving because you're just hearing "leaked" sources from different people. The negotiations are all behind closed doors. You don't even know the order in which these things were asked. From what I can gather it went from Mayweather offering 40 million dollars flat in 2012 to now offering 40 million dollars guaranteed with 35% of the ppv. That's the offer they made more than a month ago


This is the fairest thing you've said in this post. You're right, though, what's leaked has supposedly been information from Floyd's team. It's not from Floyd per se, but yes journalism is in a shoddy and sad state these days so technically you're still right. However, I don't think these reports are merely matching my projections of Floyd. It sounds very consistent to Floyd.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532356513097334784
so you don't know what he's currently asking for and what's been agreed to. In any case, they're negotiating for a reason. If I want 50 million dollars, I'm not going to come straight out and ask for 50 million, I'm going to ask for 60 or 70 million. Floyd wanted a 60/40 split in 2009 and agreed to 50/50 then.[/QUOTE]

So the 40 million with 35% of the PPV Bob passed? Is there a report on this. This was an offer from Floyd's team a month ago. I haven't heard that which is interesting.



Abraham said:


> Yeah. Not sure why so many Floyd fans are defending his monetary demands. The fight transcends money, and it's the least thing WE as fans should be worried about. I think 60-40 is good enough, but if Pac's side agrees on 80-20, I don't really give a fuck, because I just want to see the fight happen. I'm a Mayweather fan, but I'm sure as fuck not going to defend him when it comes to money. Same goes with Pacquiao.


The squabbling over the PPV numbers is a embarrassing. As if they're apart of his team and are in the war room debating this out for Floyd. You sound like a boxing fan first and foremost, which is why you sound sensible on the matter. I wouldn't care if Pac got 20-80 split either, but all I know is the more Floyd demands, the more unlikely the fight has of being made (If the reports are true). And honestly, the actual fight probably blows at this point. I'm still hardly convinced Pac can fight three minutes of a entire round, nor am I convinced he has the legs and output to chase enough. However, the event transcends the fight and it should get made.


----------



## tliang1000

@Petertheking
Hate to butt in on your convo with BBchump but more of those so called "demands" are pretty standard except the random drug test. A champion can execute a rematch clause, that's almost a given and the venue.... MGM is basically also a given.


----------



## PetetheKing

The Venue. Hasn't Dubai investors made a ridiculous offer? The Venue doesn't have to be standard when the event transcends the sport. Back in the day big fights could happen almost anywhere. I get that MGM is the spot, and that Atlantic City was huge in the 80's but if there's an option of more money elsewhere but Floyd doesn't want to leave the courtesy of his home location over the potential of more $$$. And his nickname is Money. I think in this case it could maybe be a big deal. I've yet to see what other investors potential bids could be. Random drug-testing isn't a big deal in opinion (Though defaming the guy kind of was). I still think 60/40 is a fair split regardless of those demands. But if the reports true and he wants 2/3 after Pac has accepted this terms. I just read that and see the fight's going out of the damn window.


----------



## Divi253

Abraham said:


> Yeah. Not sure why so many Floyd fans are defending his monetary demands. The fight transcends money, and it's the least thing WE as fans should be worried about. I think 60-40 is good enough, but if Pac's side agrees on 80-20, I don't really give a fuck, because I just want to see the fight happen. I'm a Mayweather fan, but I'm sure as fuck not going to defend him when it comes to money. Same goes with Pacquiao.


Because these guys fight for money.. The reality is the money is a big negotiating point, just because some people want to cover their ears and yell 'blah blah blah just make the fight' doesn't mean everyone else who lives in reality is. Quite simple minded to act like the money doesn't matter.. And if it does matter, it's fair game to discuss on a boxing forum. Just because some people don't care what the fighters make doesn't mean shit in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## bballchump11

oh great another essay. I'll read that when finals are over


----------



## tliang1000

PetetheKing said:


> The Venue. Hasn't Dubai investors made a ridiculous offer? The Venue doesn't have to be standard when the event transcends the sport. Back in the day big fights could happen almost anywhere. I get that MGM is the spot, and that Atlantic City was huge in the 80's but if there's an option of more money elsewhere but Floyd doesn't want to leave the courtesy of his home location over the potential of more $$$. And his nickname is Money. I think in this case it could maybe be a big deal. I've yet to see what other investors potential bids could be. Random drug-testing isn't a big deal in opinion (Though defaming the guy kind of was). I still think 60/40 is a fair split regardless of those demands. But if the reports true and he wants 2/3 after Pac has accepted this terms. I just read that and see the fight's going out of the damn window.


I think i read Dubai is proposing 100-120 million. It was projected 100million in 09 but after Pac's ko loss, does it still worth that match. People are willing to pay for two seemingly unbeatable fighters together and Pac's KO loss is still pretty fresh on people's mind. Personally i did he is still operating in the same level or declining as much as Floyd but i can't speak for everybody.


----------



## Hoshi

In the UK on sky sports ringside show Leonard was in the studio and said he let Hagler have the bigger split of the purse because he knew Hagler was always left out in the cold and was bitter about it. He knew if he gave him the split he would get other things such as the ring size. He played him. The win was more important to him than the money.

I still think Hagler nicked it though :lol:


----------



## bballchump11

Hoshi said:


> In the UK on sky sports ringside show Leonard was in the studio and said he let Hagler have the bigger split of the purse because he knew Hagler was always left out in the cold and was bitter about it. He knew if he gave him the split he would get other things such as the ring size. He played him. The win was more important to him than the money.
> 
> I still think Hagler nicked it though :lol:


:yep what's funny is I told this same story to my friend yesterday and it's what sprouted this comment



bballchump11 said:


> But I think Floyd should agree to 60/40 if that's what it takes to get the fight made. Things like the MGM Grand and rematch clause are more important than getting an extra 10 million dollars on top of the 80 or 90 he'll make.


If Floyd can get all the extra things he wants on top of 60% or he has to conceded them in order to get 65 or 67%, then he should go with the more important option


----------



## tliang1000

Hoshi said:


> In the UK on sky sports ringside show Leonard was in the studio and said he let Hagler have the bigger split of the purse because he knew Hagler was always left out in the cold and was bitter about it. He knew if he gave him the split he would get other things such as the ring size. He played him. The win was more important to him than the money.
> 
> I still think Hagler nicked it though :lol:


I was surprise to see that but hagler was the man to beat at the time though. Floyd is the man to beat and the fave. Also SRL was the challenger.

SRL bought his way to the middleweight crown though.


----------



## tliang1000

66% may be just the nego starting point. A good nego always throw out bigger numbers than what they would settle with, so we will have to see how it plays out.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

bballchump11 said:


> oh great another essay. I'll read that when finals are over


Nice exit because you just got eaten alive.


----------



## steviebruno

PetetheKing said:


> The Venue. Hasn't Dubai investors made a ridiculous offer? The Venue doesn't have to be standard when the event transcends the sport. Back in the day big fights could happen almost anywhere. I get that MGM is the spot, and that Atlantic City was huge in the 80's but if there's an option of more money elsewhere but Floyd doesn't want to leave the courtesy of his home location over the potential of more $$$. And his nickname is Money. I think in this case it could maybe be a big deal. I've yet to see what other investors potential bids could be. Random drug-testing isn't a big deal in opinion (Though defaming the guy kind of was). I still think 60/40 is a fair split regardless of those demands. But if the reports true and he wants 2/3 after Pac has accepted this terms. I just read that and see the fight's going out of the damn window.


They aren't fighting in Dubai. Don't be silly.


----------



## bballchump11

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Nice exit because you just got eaten alive.


I've been studying for 2 finals tomorrow. Advanced Taxation and Auditing and Assurance. I never back down from a debate and that's why I'm in the semi finals of Chatty's Most Knowledgeable poster tournament.

Instead of piggy backing, how about you tell the things you disagree with in my post


----------



## Abraham

Divi253 said:


> Because these guys fight for money.. The reality is the money is a big negotiating point, just because some people want to cover their ears and yell 'blah blah blah just make the fight' doesn't mean everyone else who lives in reality is. Quite simple minded to act like the money doesn't matter.. And if it does matter, it's fair game to discuss on a boxing forum. Just because some people don't care what the fighters make doesn't mean shit in the grand scheme of things.


Yeah, but as I've said, this fight transcends money. Obviously the money matters, but we won't see a dime of it, and it's not something that should be vehemently defended for either guy. The fight not happening because of money will be more disappointing than it not happening for any other reason. As other have said, the scope of the event itself negates all of the shit regarding who should get what.


----------



## tliang1000

Abraham said:


> Yeah, but as I've said, this fight transcends money. Obviously the money matters, but we won't see a dime of it, and it's not something that should be vehemently defended for either guy. The fight not happening because of money will be more disappointing than it not happening for any other reason. As other have said, the scope of the event itself negates all of the shit regarding who should get what.


too bad everything revolves around it.


----------



## El-Terrible

tliang1000 said:


> When did Pac ever agree to 40?


Michael Koncz in May 2013:

"We're open to that fight, we've always wanted that fight," Koncz told iFilm London. "Now it's in Floyd's court because Manny himself said on our last press tour when we fought [WBO welterweight champion Timothy] Bradley, that he's willing to accept less.

"We're willing to do the blood tests whenever and any kind of testing as long as Floyd does the same and we're willing to give him 60% and we'll take 40%."

Quotes are on ESPN


----------



## El-Terrible

tliang1000 said:


> @Petertheking
> Hate to butt in on your convo with BBchump but more of those so called "demands" are pretty standard except the random drug test. A champion can execute a rematch clause, that's almost a given and the venue.... MGM is basically also a given.


Agreed, but in this case they are both welterweight champions. It's a unification bout. Apparently Pacquiao gets no rematch clause, but Mayweather wants one. However this is rumour.

I was confident maybe 2 weeks ago. Mayweather's camp have been incredibly quiet, only thing that's come out is Mayweather saying he's watching the Khan fight with interest. If Khan wins, Pacquiao's had it. The silence from the Mayweather camp is deafening

Please remember this: If Amir Khan beats Alexander, Mayweather will fight him by stating Alexander is a better opponent than Algieri so therefore Khan deserves it more than Pacquiao as he wants to fight the best. This excuse has already taken shape in Floyd's mind


----------



## quincy k

El-Terrible said:


> Agreed, but in this case they are both welterweight champions. It's a unification bout. Apparently Pacquiao gets no rematch clause, but Mayweather wants one. However this is rumour.
> 
> I was confident maybe 2 weeks ago. Mayweather's camp have been incredibly quiet, only thing that's come out is Mayweather saying he's watching the Khan fight with interest. If Khan wins, Pacquiao's had it. The silence from the Mayweather camp is deafening
> 
> Please remember this: If Amir Khan beats Alexander, Mayweather will fight him by stating Alexander is a better opponent than Algieri so therefore Khan deserves it more than Pacquiao as he wants to fight the best. This excuse has already taken shape in Floyd's mind


if khan loses to devon and floyd still does not fight paq(who else is he going to fight going against canelo/cotto) with manny conceding to all his demands then floyd simply does not want to fight paq.

and 100.1 percent if floyd doesnt want to fight paq now then he never wanted to fight him from 2009-2011 when paq was, as floyd sr said, "wrecking" guys and roger saying that manny was on some bulletproof a-side meth...a drug that does not exist in medical terms

thats okay though, floyd sr is just concerned for his sons life and thats the fatherly thing to do


http://www.thisis50.com/profiles/blogs/floyd-mayweather-sr-speaks-on

"*Iâ€™m just saying this right here, my concern is for my sonâ€™s protection. My concern is for my sonâ€™s life, thatâ€™s why. If my sonâ€™s fighting that little man, Iâ€™m concerned about my sonâ€™s life. Thatâ€™s what Iâ€™m telling you." Floyd Sr said.*


----------



## ChampionsForever

I think Khan might get clapped against Alexander and leave Floyd with nowhere to go, one can only hope, but then again I can see him giving Garcia a shot or some bollocks.


----------



## tliang1000

El-Terrible said:


> Michael Koncz in May 2013:
> 
> "We're open to that fight, we've always wanted that fight," Koncz told iFilm London. "Now it's in Floyd's court because Manny himself said on our last press tour when we fought [WBO welterweight champion Timothy] Bradley, that he's willing to accept less.
> 
> "We're willing to do the blood tests whenever and any kind of testing as long as Floyd does the same and we're willing to give him 60% and we'll take 40%."
> 
> Quotes are on ESPN


Is that what Pac is offering or Floyd in 2013


----------



## tliang1000

El-Terrible said:


> Agreed, but in this case they are both welterweight champions. It's a unification bout. Apparently Pacquiao gets no rematch clause, but Mayweather wants one. However this is rumour.
> 
> I was confident maybe 2 weeks ago. Mayweather's camp have been incredibly quiet, only thing that's come out is Mayweather saying he's watching the Khan fight with interest. If Khan wins, Pacquiao's had it. The silence from the Mayweather camp is deafening
> 
> Please remember this: If Amir Khan beats Alexander, Mayweather will fight him by stating Alexander is a better opponent than Algieri so therefore Khan deserves it more than Pacquiao as he wants to fight the best. This excuse has already taken shape in Floyd's mind


I need a reliable source to be able to put my 2cents in. 
Floyd is the division champ and rated higher than Pac also a 154lb champion and p4p number 1. He definitely have the ball in his court. Pac made it hard for himself in every angle. He had the opportunity to fight at 50/50. Arum shot Pac in the foot. That Bradley match was fishy as hell and JMM messed up Pac badly. 
Trust me i want to see the fight but Pac gonna have to kneel to Floyd's demand for it to happen.


----------



## Tko6

tliang1000 said:


> I need a reliable source to be able to put my 2cents in.
> Floyd is the division champ and rated higher than Pac also a 154lb champion and p4p number 1. He definitely have the ball in his court. Pac made it hard for himself in every angle. He had the opportunity to fight at 50/50. Arum shot Pac in the foot. That Bradley match was fishy as hell and JMM messed up Pac badly.
> Trust me i want to see the fight but Pac gonna have to kneel to Floyd's demand for it to happen.


None of this matters. Pac v Floyd beats the PPV record and the magic figure of 3 million buys has been bandied about. That's what Pac brings to the equation, 50% of the event as a whole (not that I think he should be paid 50%). Froch v Groves II was watched live by 70,000 people, most of whom wouldn't have paid to watch Froch or Groves fight anyone else, the event sold itself.


----------



## Divi253

Abraham said:


> Yeah, but as I've said, this fight transcends money. Obviously the money matters, but we won't see a dime of it, and it's not something that should be vehemently defended for either guy. The fight not happening because of money will be more disappointing than it not happening for any other reason. As other have said, the scope of the event itself negates all of the shit regarding who should get what.


But it doesn't transcend money, that's the thing.. It may to people not getting any money from it, but best believe the people involved are going to try and get the most they can with the other extra things they want. And if it's going to be a huge sticking point in negotiations, it makes total sense to debate what/why you believe the parties are asking for what they're asking for. Part of that is debating the justification for the requests, or lack thereof. The fight not happening because of money would be disappointing, but it doesn't mean it isn't important and can't be discussed.. The scope negates it to you, because your only concern is watching the fight.. That is not the case for anyone involved, and some people like to debate that part. It's not like any of the justifications one says for Floyd demanding what he demands is going to change anything, it's just trying to look at it from a view that's more than a simple fan just wanting the fight to be done.


----------



## El-Terrible

tliang1000 said:


> I need a reliable source to be able to put my 2cents in.
> Floyd is the division champ and rated higher than Pac also a 154lb champion and p4p number 1. He definitely have the ball in his court. Pac made it hard for himself in every angle. He had the opportunity to fight at 50/50. Arum shot Pac in the foot. That Bradley match was fishy as hell and JMM messed up Pac badly.
> Trust me i want to see the fight but Pac gonna have to kneel to Floyd's demand for it to happen.


Think it's on YouTube. Also think Skip mentioned this split one son was agreed. 60-40 would be accepted. Agreed mayweather gets to dictate but there has to come a point where he compromises as well or he can continue making demands knowing eventually the other side will get tired of it

We differ as I don't think 50-50 would ever have happened. Schaefer implied as much. And Mayweathers $40m offer was made before the Bradley loss. Additionally go on YouTube and listen to Floyd saying years ago he would never split 50-50. You are kidding yourself if you think this was ever on the table...


----------



## tliang1000

El-Terrible said:


> Think it's on YouTube. Also think Skip mentioned this split one son was agreed. 60-40 would be accepted. Agreed mayweather gets to dictate but there has to come a point where he compromises as well or he can continue making demands knowing eventually the other side will get tired of it
> 
> We differ as I don't think 50-50 would ever have happened. Schaefer implied as much. And Mayweathers $40m offer was made before the Bradley loss. Additionally go on YouTube and listen to Floyd saying years ago he would never split 50-50. You are kidding yourself if you think this was ever on the table...


Who made this proposal? I'm lost. i have heard of them meeting to talk about the fight since 09 and the Floyd phone call to Pac. I saw an interview where Pac stated that he is willing to accept less money but didn't say the percentages.


----------



## bballchump11

*Oscar De La Hoya: Mayweather and Pacquiao hit about the same*






Well this is interesting because the common belief is Manny hits harder. But this wasn't the only fighter to make such claim


----------



## bballchump11

Marquez says Pacquiao hits harder

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...rder-and-who-is-faster-pacquiao-or-mayweather
â€œWho hits harder, Pacquiao or Mayweather?â€ someone asked Marquez at an open workout to promote his rematch against Juan Diaz on Saturday in Las Vegas.

â€œI feel Pacquiao has a harder punch, a heavier punch. But Mayweather is very fast, very quick,â€ Marquez said through a translator.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Oscar and Miguel's experiences are more recent

I wonder who JUAN would say is the harder hitter *at welterweight*


----------



## Rexrapper 1

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Oscar and Miguel's experiences are more recent
> 
> I wonder who JUAN would say is the harder hitter *at welterweight*


He says Manny hits harder. He mentioned it on ESPN First Take before their 4th fight.


----------



## shenmue

bballchump11 said:


> Marquez says Pacquiao hits harder
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...rder-and-who-is-faster-pacquiao-or-mayweather
> â€œWho hits harder, Pacquiao or Mayweather?â€ someone asked Marquez at an open workout to promote his rematch against Juan Diaz on Saturday in Las Vegas.
> 
> â€œI feel Pacquiao has a harder punch, a heavier punch. But Mayweather is very fast, very quick,â€ Marquez said through a translator.


That is the impression I get from watching both fighters over the years as well.


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Oscar and Miguel's experiences are more recent
> 
> I wonder who JUAN would say is the harder hitter *at welterweight*


Here's what Mosley has to say about Pacquiao

SM: You feel the impact of his punches and when you feel it in your glove, the impact is not hard. You're not like, "Oh my God, he's hitting hard. This is a hard punch." Only when he lands on your face is when you feel like you're getting dizzy. Either it's some kind of Chinese breaking bricks kind of thing, the 1-inch punch, or whatever, something like that, or it's something else. It's something different. It's not the same traditional punch that's strong. It's not the same. It's not the pressure of the impact. It's not like, "Boom! Oh shit, this shit's hard. Damn, he's hitting hard." When somebody gets a punch on you and you catch it on your glove, you're like, "Damn, that was hard. He hits hard. He's heavy-handed." He's not heavy-handed. That's what throws you off. He's not heavy-handed. It's like a snap at the end or something. It's like, POP, and then you fall down and then wobble or something; it's like the weirdest thing.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Rexrapper 1 said:


> He says Manny hits harder. He mentioned it on ESPN First Take before their 4th fight.


Can you make sense of it?

The smaller man thinks emmanuel hits harder

The bigger guys say Floyd hits harder


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> Here's what Mosley has to say
> 
> SM: You feel the impact of his punches and when you feel it in your glove, the impact is not hard. You're not like, "Oh my God, he's hitting hard. This is a hard punch." Only when he lands on your face is when you feel like you're getting dizzy. Either *it's some kind of Chinese breaking bricks kind of thing*, the 1-inch punch, or whatever, something like that, or it's something else. It's something different. It's not the same traditional punch that's strong. It's not the same. It's not the pressure of the impact. It's not like, "Boom! Oh shit, this shit's hard. Damn, he's hitting hard." When somebody gets a punch on you and you catch it on your glove, you're like, "Damn, that was hard. He hits hard. He's heavy-handed." He's not heavy-handed. That's what throws you off. He's not heavy-handed. It's like a snap at the end or something. It's like, POP, and then you fall down and then wobble or something; it's like the weirdest thing.


sounds like shane is still angry over his asian wife. I'd be too


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> sounds like shane is still angry over his asian wife. I'd be too


:lol::lol::rofl


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

A possible explanation for the discrepancy.

Oscar and Cotto(e) were on Floyd's balls, so he had to sit down on his shit to deter them.

With JUAN he didn't commit since JUAN is a counterpuncher who can clap fools. emmanuel doesn't know any better and would still try to rambo through it


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> A possible explanation for the discrepancy.
> 
> Oscar and Cotto(e) were on Floyd's balls, so he had to sit down on his shit to deter them.
> 
> With JUAN he didn't commit since JUAN is a counterpuncher who can clap fools. emmanuel doesn't know any better and would still try to rambo through it


that's actually a good point. Floyd had to fight those guys off more. And I think it's weird too that the only fights with 10oz gloves on were Mayweather vs Cotto and Oscar


----------



## tliang1000

I've always believed that Floyd pack a pretty good punch but he doesn't follow through his attacks which allow his opponents to recover. Floyd rather let the ko come to him type of guys. The only time he goes for a knockout is when he hurt his opponent with a right on the button blow, then he all of a sudden transform to a boxer puncher again.


----------



## quincy k

shane said that he lost three rounds after being kd by paq. it was in the sixth round before he realized that the fight was almost half over.

http://www.boxingscene.com/mosley-talks-pacquiao-mayweather-retirement-more--39419

mosely also said that paq hit as hard as canelo albeit with eight ounce as opposed to ten.


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> shane said that he lost three rounds after being kd by paq. it was in the sixth round before he realized that the fight was almost half over.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/mosley-talks-pacquiao-mayweather-retirement-more--39419
> 
> mosely also said that paq hit as hard as canelo albeit with eight ounce as opposed to ten.


well that's weird because he said Mayweather hits as hard as Canelo also


----------



## Cableaddict

If Oscar said it, it must be true !



:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## bballchump11

Cableaddict said:


> If Oscar said it, it must be true !
> 
> :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


what's funny?


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> well that's weird because he said Mayweather hits as hard as Canelo also


well, maybe pac, canelo and floyd all hit the same.

i never read where shane said that floyd hit as hard as canelo

do you have a link?


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> well, maybe pac, canelo and floyd all hit the same.
> 
> i never read where shane said that floyd hit as hard as canelo
> 
> do you have a link?


no problem, this whole thing is bizarre


----------



## quincy k

im in a crowded bar getting ready to watch the running man fight and cant hear the video


----------



## Cableaddict

bballchump11 said:


> what's funny?


You serious?

Think hard: Who puts money in Oscar's pocket?


----------



## bballchump11

Cableaddict said:


> You serious?
> 
> Think hard: Who puts money in Oscar's pocket?


who puts money in Cotto's pocket?


----------



## saul_ir34

I always thought PBF hit harder. 

It is a difference of Pac sustaining his pressure for 12 hard rounds while PBF lets you coast and recover after every shot he lands.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Floyd has spoken


----------



## TeddyL

This fight cannot and will not happen. The sooner people accept this the better. And arguing about all the past talks/splits/drug tests is a complete waste of time, because all we know is rumours, news storys.. not what actually happened.


----------



## DobyZhee

[Q UOTE=bballchump11;1709413]what's funny?[/QUOTE]

He also said ORTIZ is the next big thing in boxing


----------



## Bogotazo

Don't care for the excuses/moving goalposts but I'm glad to hear him say he's open to the fight without question.


----------



## megavolt

bballchump11 said:


>


do you speak spanish? I remember this exact video being posted on ESB and apparently nowhere does Cotto even mention that

@tliang1000 lol why do u have Oscar in ur avi :rofl


----------



## megavolt

People like to make fun of Floyd's "feather fists" but he has respectable power, you can't just sleep on it or you risk getting knocked out. This respect is what forces his opponents to fight at his pace time and again; same understatement applies with the perception on pac's "skills"


----------



## bballchump11

They merged my thread? :verysad


----------



## mrtony80

Bogotazo said:


> Don't care for the excuses/moving goalposts but I'm glad to hear him say he's open to the fight without question.


Hmmm...this interview says to me that negotiation rumors are what I thought they were...bullshit. Floyd isn't saying anything new, and he's down playing a potential opponent...two very bad signs, imo. The fact that he isn't saying anything new tells me that if there are negotiations going on, they're being done without him, and down playing Pac...Floyd usually hypes his opponents to make himself look good. Sounds like the calling out, the May 2nd shit is to seem like he isn't ducking. No real merit to it.


----------



## Bogotazo

mrtony80 said:


> Hmmm...this interview says to me that negotiation rumors are what I thought they were...bullshit. Floyd isn't saying anything new, and he's down playing a potential opponent...two very bad signs, imo. The fact that he isn't saying anything new tells me that if there are negotiations going on, they're being done without him, and down playing Pac...Floyd usually hypes his opponents to make himself look good. Sounds like the calling out, the May 2nd shit is to seem like he isn't ducking. No real merit to it.


Actually you may have a point, it is bizarre for him to be talking about Manny losing. It's like he's preemptively citing money as a reason the fight won't happen, unless negotiations are taking place and Manny's side has in fact asked for 40 million.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> Don't care for the excuses/moving goalposts but I'm glad to hear him say he's open to the fight without question.


It looks like Floyd is smarter these days outside of the ring

back then he would shut up and not bring up the other side's retarded actions (walking away from drug testing in 09, walking away from $40mil, ducking him for years, etc). The media interpreted his silence as admittance of fault.

These days he's putting emmanuel on blast for his bs.

I follow a former attorney's blog. His advice for arguing and defending yourself is to make your points over and over. If you aren't trained to argue, that's supposed to be winning debates 101 for dummies.


----------



## bballchump11

mrtony80 said:


> Hmmm...this interview says to me that negotiation rumors are what I thought they were...bullshit. Floyd isn't saying anything new, and he's down playing a potential opponent...two very bad signs, imo. The fact that he isn't saying anything new tells me that if there are negotiations going on, they're being done without him, and down playing Pac...Floyd usually hypes his opponents to make himself look good. Sounds like the calling out, the May 2nd shit is to seem like he isn't ducking. No real merit to it.


Pacquiao isn't his normal opponent though. This seems good to me because before he would just dismiss the fight all together.


----------



## PetetheKing

Pac hits harder. Oscar said he didn't really feel Manny's punches when Manny was using his speed a lot. Manny barely sat down on his shots in that fight and it's because it was his first WW fight where he had just jumped two divisions. It's understandable. Even Oscar mentioned this in a recent interview so he seems to understand that Pac is more confident and sits down on his shots more at the weight. If Cotto had said it well the fight doesn't seem to reaffirm such a claim. Maybe he ran into a good shot against Pac and he feels Floyd is overall the harder puncher. I haven't heard him say it. Rhodes didn't say much except for that Floyd hit him harder, not that Floyd was a harder puncher. Mosley seems to change his story every second. He said Pac was the hardest puncher he ever fought after their fight (Which sounded suspect as hell) and then said Floyd hit harder later, and then ended up saying Floyd and Canelo had comparable power which seems silly. 

I think Floyd's got decent pop, and that Pac is more of a volume-speed guy. I'd venture that Floyd is more accurate of a puncher. He doesn't throw as often and when he does he'll hit you good on the button more often. Pac won't because he's throwing more (Therefore less accurate) and flurrying so he doesn't always sit down punch for punch as capably as Floyd might. But when he does he's capable of producing thunderous impact like in the Hatton fight. Plus the fact that Floyd fighters are charging at him and walking into his shots versus moving away from Pac definitely can affect the feeling of power/impact with each punch. The fact that Marquez didn't really charge at Floyd (Not really his style, though he was the aggressor), and moved laterally against Pac and felt Pac was the harder puncher is a testament to any comparison regarding their power. I'd love to hear what Cotto has to say, though, I know Pac is not really the biggest puncher as everyone talks about speed being the problem after the fight. And I know Floyd's pop is underrated but I'd have trouble believing he actually punches harder than Pac.


----------



## Mal

Recent press announcement, fmjr is saying now he wants mp in May. We've heard this before, but let's hope for the best! This is the only way he'll get the May date! It's good news people!


----------



## JohnAnthony

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> It looks like Floyd is smarter these days outside of the ring
> 
> back then he would shut up and not bring up the other side's retarded actions (walking away from drug testing in 09, walking away from $40mil, ducking him for years, etc). The media interpreted his silence as admittance of fault.
> 
> These days he's putting emmanuel on blast for his bs.
> 
> I follow a former attorney's blog. His advice for arguing and defending yourself is to make your points over and over. If you aren't trained to argue, that's supposed to be winning debates 101 for dummies.


Any flat fee will never be fair. Fight has to be a ppv split. Regardless of how much you suck Floyd's balls or hate PAC. PAC is one of the biggest ppv sellers of all time.

Fight needs to be a ppv split. Floyd here's saying he won't even offer 40 mil now. Blatant duck again.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Mal said:


> Recent press announcement, fmjr is saying now he wants mp in May. We've heard this before, but let's hope for the best! This is the only way he'll get the May date! It's good news people!


Its not mate. He's also saying they won't even get 40 mill now. I can't see packs side accepting a deal with no ppv revenue. Same shit as before. Egos will ruin this fight


----------



## bballchump11

JohnAnthony said:


> Any flat fee will never be fair. Fight has to be a ppv split. Regardless of how much you suck Floyd's balls or hate PAC. PAC is one of the biggest ppv sellers of all time.
> 
> Fight needs to be a ppv split. Floyd here's saying he won't even offer 40 mil now. Blatant duck again.


How is it a blatant duck when they're not even done negotiating? And Floyd is obviously offering more than 40 million since they offered 40 million and 35% of the ppv just a couple months ago


----------



## JohnAnthony

bballchump11 said:


> How is it a blatant duck when they're not even done negotiating? And Floyd is obviously offering more than 40 million since they offered 40 million and 35% of the ppv just a couple months ago


I didn't know that. All I heard was floyd saying there that he offered 40 mill last time ( no ppv) and he isn't getting as much as that now!

thats how I interpreted it.

I personally think 60/40. But if they can get 35 then just do it. You can always beat him and make more in the rematch


----------



## tliang1000

JohnAnthony said:


> Its not mate. He's also saying they won't even get 40 mill now. I can't see packs side accepting a deal with no ppv revenue. Same shit as before. Egos will ruin this fight


He already explained why Pac doesn't deserved 40. As a matter of fact i have thought/spoke about before Floyd even opened his mouth. It should be obvious for normal non pacturd boxing fans.

I believe you don't what to see Pac fight Floyd ever bc you already know Pac is gonna get his ass beat and that you have to find excuses or give praise to Floyd so you rather not see it all together.
You defended Manny when he walked away from first nego and you are defending him now. 
Floyd was willing to fight Canelo but he is scare of Pac?


----------



## SamO408

This is all bullshit

Fighters are supposed to fight

Fuck them both. They should retire already and make way for the new gen who are actually hungry to fight eachother.


----------



## tliang1000

megavolt said:


> do you speak spanish? I remember this exact video being posted on ESB and apparently nowhere does Cotto even mention that
> 
> @*tliang1000* lol why do u have Oscar in ur avi :rofl


damn it.... now that you've mentioned... i can see it... thanks for ruining michelle jenneke!


----------



## tliang1000

*Why Pacfans are so loud and persistent is blaming Floyd*

It is bc they know Floyd will beat their hero and by constantly spinning and trolling they can get a moral victory for Pac if they fight never happen. Make claims that Floyd is scare of Pac so therefore Pac is better.


----------



## JohnAnthony

tliang1000 said:


> He already explained why Pac doesn't deserved 40. As a matter of fact i have thought/spoke about before Floyd even opened his mouth. It should be obvious for normal non pacturd boxing fans.
> 
> I believe you don't what to see Pac fight Floyd ever bc you already know Pac is gonna get his ass beat and that you have to find excuses or give praise to Floyd so you rather not see it all together.
> You defended Manny when he walked away from first nego and you are defending him now.
> Floyd was willing to fight Canelo but he is scare of Pac?


The reason PAC deserves ppv revenue is because, this fight could end up doing between 3 and 5 million ppv buys at 100$ a pop. And that is because of BOTH fighters. Not just floyd.

I dont one think floyd his scared I think his ego is too big. He wants to treat PAC like any other opponent. He needs to realize that PAC is a huge name. There's a reason if he fought khan next hell do 1 mill ppv if he's lucky. Against PAC they could do 3 to 5.

he's got to offer a reasonable ppv split


----------



## SamO408

Shit or get off the pot

Fuck em


----------



## tliang1000

JohnAnthony said:


> The reason PAC deserves ppv revenue is because, this fight could end up doing between 3 and 5 million ppv buys at 100$ a pop. And that is because of BOTH fighters. Not just floyd.
> 
> I dont one think floyd his scared I think his ego is too big. He wants to treat PAC like any other opponent. He needs to realize that PAC is a huge name. There's a reason if he fought khan next hell do 1 mill ppv if he's lucky. Against PAC they could do 3 to 5.
> 
> he's got to offer a reasonable ppv split


Idk about 3-5 million buys. The original projected value for the fight was 100 million. Anywhere u take, you have only Pac to blame. The fight was peaked at 09 and it was accepted 50/50.


----------



## mrtony80

bballchump11 said:


> Pacquiao isn't his normal opponent though. This seems good to me because before he would just dismiss the fight all together.


Well of course he isn't going to dismiss the fight altogether...he's been bombarded about questions about the big fight for five years now. He knows people think he's ducking, so of course he'll go out of his way to show he isn't. Actions speak louder than words, however, and his words seem like bullshit. He's definitely talking as if there are no new negotiations taking place, which is what I suspected.


----------



## JohnAnthony

tliang1000 said:


> Idk about 3-5 million buys. The original projected value for the fight was 100 million. Anywhere u take, you have only Pac to blame. The fight was peaked at 09 and it was accepted 50/50.


me neither but the problem with a flat fee is, what if it does of 5 mill ppvs. It has to be a ppv split when you have 2 ppv stars facing each other.


----------



## JohnAnthony

mrtony80 said:


> Well of course he isn't going to dismiss the fight altogether...he's been bombarded about questions about the big fight for five years now. He knows people think he's ducking, so of course he'll go out of his way to show he isn't. Actions speak louder than words, however, and his words seem like bullshit. He's definitely talking as if there are no new negotiations taking place, which is what I suspected.


I agree with you. Floyd saying this reminded me of how he's talked the last 3 or 4 negotiations.

fights not happening


----------



## DobyZhee

go to sleep man. your hero is busy watching murder suicides


----------



## JohnAnthony

Can someone translate this for me?

anyone else on here speak flomo?


----------



## JohnAnthony

And because maybe you need to understand this fight not happening has also been partly Floyd's fault.

he certainly chooses annoying times to take a "vacation"


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Because it is....


----------



## Mexi-Box

Wait, it isn't just Pacquiao fans. Didn't Steven A. Smith and Mike Wilbon from ESPN already lay the blame on Mayweather? If I remember, Smith was a big-time Flomo. I'm not sure about Wilbon, but I know Smith is a major Flomo. He's also a lot louder than any Pacquiao fan as he's on a nationally televised show. Plus, Wilbon straight up called Mayweather a COWARD for not getting in the ring with Pacquiao.


----------



## TeddyL

They blame Floyd.. because he is the one preventing the fight from ever happening due to his ridiculous demands


----------



## itsmeagain

SamO408 said:


> Shit or get off the pot
> 
> Fuck em


:lol:

Ive seen this story before but this suggests its on

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/bo...Manny-Pacquiao-Money-Man-confirms-2-date.html


----------



## bballchump11

Mexi-Box said:


> Wait, it isn't just Pacquiao fans. Didn't* Steven A. Smith* and Mike Wilbon from ESPN already lay the blame on Mayweather? If I remember, Smith was a big-time Flomo. I'm not sure about Wilbon, but I know Smith is a major Flomo. He's also a lot louder than any Pacquiao fan as he's on a nationally televised show. Plus, Wilbon straight up called Mayweather a COWARD for not getting in the ring with Pacquiao.


no


----------



## bballchump11

JohnAnthony said:


> I agree with you. Floyd saying this reminded me of how he's talked the last 3 or 4 negotiations.
> 
> fights not happening


There's only been 2 negotiations before this one.....


----------



## bballchump11

Anyways I'm going to sleep and reply to some of you losers individually in the morning. If really think some of you guys just don't want the fight to happen because either 

1. You know Floyd would school Manny
2. You just want to think Floyd is scared and be able to keep repeating that lie
3. You'd rather be right than actually see the fight. 

Yall can never be pleased. Trying to dismiss negotiations and act like nothing is happening. Mayweather has made it VERY clear that negotiations are going on right now and have been behind the scenes for a while. I heard bullshit like "We can't even get a straight answer from Floyd on whether he wants the fight or not." Well was that video not clear enough for you? It's much clearer than "Talk to my promoter". 

You're talking all this shit about him and trying to preemptively clown him for fighting Amir Khan when Khan hasn't even beaten Alexander yet and Mayweather hasn't even mentioned him since February. Floyd made it clear who he wants to fight in May.


----------



## mrtony80

tliang1000 said:


> It is bc they know Floyd will beat their hero and by constantly spinning and trolling they can get a moral victory for Pac if they fight never happen. Make claims that Floyd is scare of Pac so therefore Pac is better.


You sound worse than Pactards saying this.


----------



## thehook13

Bogotazo said:


> Don't care for the excuses/moving goalposts but I'm glad to hear him say he's open to the fight without question.


Make it happen. Floyd is fooling himself saying pac isn't on his level though


----------



## Mexi-Box

bballchump11 said:


> no


Yeah, he said that if Mayweather fights Amir Khan instead of Pacquiao he'll go on national tv and say that he's ducking Pacquiao. It's funny how he didn't issue the same challenge to Pacquiao, if he fights Vargas.

If someone gave this same statement, he'd be called a fucking Pactard.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO

Great thread, so original and enlightening. Thanks TS, you've really brought a whole new perspective to a fight that really hasn't been discussed enough in the last four years. A lot minds have been opened thanks to your insights and research.


----------



## Aramini

Because he places purse splits over legacy and the importance of making the fight fans want to see. The idea that he needs the lion share of a purse when the fight will sell more than any other opponent in his career is pure greed. Roy Jones got so pissed at Tarver he said, oh we are fighting. It could be for this plaque right here but we are fighting. That is the attitude for this fight he should have.


----------



## KO-KING

He even admits he offered 40 million and nothing else and saying he wont give 40 million again, fight will generate about 200 million and pac gets 20%< now?, thats straight out BS, if floyd offered 60/40 - 40 to pac, then one could say pac is at fault for not taking it.


----------



## bjl12

I honestly don't know. It bugs me too how Floyd is by default the one responsible.

Manny/Roach/Arum ducked OSDT for a couple of years. Manny/Arum/Roach were afraid of needles and being weakened by them. Manny/Arum/Roach needed 9 months for a cut to heal and to build an outdoor stadium.

Don't put words in Floyd's mouth. Floyd cares about his health and is very aware of fitted cap sizes. Floyd does what Floyd wants and takes vacations whenever. Floyd gets 90% of PPV revenue.

Both guys are at fault and it's 50/50 for me. I'd say it's more Manny/Roach/Arum because they lie all the time and just use the media to market Manny. Little cunts for me, but Floyd is definitely partially responsible too


----------



## uraharakisuke

What a shit thread.


----------



## ChampionsForever

Ive got a feeling either Floyd will offer to little or Arum will ask for to much, there are so many road blocks in the way of this and two huge egos. It's an asterix over both their heads if this doesn't come off.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

KO-KING said:


> He even admits he offered 40 million and nothing else and saying he wont give 40 million again, fight will generate about 200 million and pac gets 20%< now?, thats straight out BS, if floyd offered 60/40 - 40 to pac, then one could say pac is at fault for not taking it.


Floyd's offer to Pac is 66-33 i.e 2/3 - 1/3


----------



## church11

paulie had the right idea. if i were pac (who's playing the whole altruistic "i want it for the fans and my son" card) i would accept the 65/35 or 70/30 split with the 35% (or whatever it was) upside and beat floyd. then, if roach was telling the truth and floyd has a mandatory rematch clause in the event of a loss, i would stick it to floyd big time in the rematch negotiations. the money for this fight is going to be astronomical, so even a 35% of PPV buys will be huge money. take it, accept the b-side role, and do your thing. then really twist the knife for the rematch. 

i think it's been a very long time since pac has been the b-side, so he probably doesn't remember how it goes.


----------



## megavolt

tliang1000 said:


> damn it.... now that you've mentioned... i can see it... thanks for ruining michelle jenneke!


a post below yours had oscars face and made me double take... when I scrolled back up... can't unsee :yep


----------



## gumbo2176

*Floyd now says he want Pac on May 2*

Well, let's see how this one plays out. I just saw this on the net and Floyd is claiming once again that he's tired of Pac and Arum dodging him. I love when I read fiction like this.

Hopefully, they can come to an agreement, make the deal, get the proper papers signed and actually climb through the ropes for the fight that should have happened a few years ago.

Or is just another chapter in the on again/ off again fight most of us fans want to see.


----------



## Trash Bags

i guess it really is cinco de mayweather.


----------



## castle

I lost interest in this match up a couple of years ago when it should have happened when both were basically at their pay to view peak ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,now all this fight and the rematch is to me is a couple of retirement big pay days for two boxers who have reached the end of their careers !!!


----------



## pijo

I think it will happen now. We'll get a lot of back and forth on the fight happening then it is not but I believe it will. Just seen that footlocker advert of Manny 
.


----------



## KO-KING

Chacal said:


> Floyd's offer to Pac is 66-33 i.e 2/3 - 1/3


He says he offered 40 million and he wont offer that much again, pacquiao has to take less than 40 million, watch the video, he says so himself at :45


----------



## gumbo2176

castle said:


> I lost interest in this match up a couple of years ago when it should have happened when both were basically at their pay to view peak ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,now all this fight and the rematch is to me is a couple of retirement big pay days for two boxers who have reached the end of their careers !!!


Tend to agree that I would have liked to have seen this actually come off when both fighters were younger, in the prime and in peak physical condition. But, even now, nothing is in writing, so who knows. This may end up like the fight that never was, never will be in the end.

For years now the ball has pretty much been in Floyd's corner to try to make the fight happen from what I've seen, heard and read. Let's see if he actually has the cojones to pull it off and meet the guy that likely poses the biggest challenge to his beloved "O".


----------



## ChampionsForever

church11 said:


> paulie had the right idea. if i were pac (who's playing the whole altruistic "i want it for the fans and my son" card) i would accept the 65/35 or 70/30 split with the 35% (or whatever it was) upside and beat floyd. then, if roach was telling the truth and floyd has a mandatory rematch clause in the event of a loss, i would stick it to floyd big time in the rematch negotiations. the money for this fight is going to be astronomical, so even a 35% of PPV buys will be huge money. take it, accept the b-side role, and do your thing. then really twist the knife for the rematch.
> 
> i think it's been a very long time since pac has been the b-side, so he probably doesn't remember how it goes.


This is exactly my train of thought, he should settle for 35%, anything less is a bit to low for me but whatever, then if he won, I'd want the lions share in the rematch, fuck him, if he wants to avenge the loss the accept it, if not, fuck him.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

He never said that, don't be putting words in people's mouths.

:money

tbh though he can't fight ANYBODY, not even Khan and get the May 2nd date if Alvarez-Cotto is happening on it, so he has to force it or take a break until September. In which case he won't get to 49/50-0 until the end of 2016, depending on when he wants to call it a day. He'll be 39 going on 40 by then, not great for a fighter who likes to use his reflexes.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH

bjl12 said:


> I honestly don't know. It bugs me too how Floyd is by default the one responsible.
> 
> Manny/Roach/Arum ducked OSDT for a couple of years. Manny/Arum/Roach were afraid of needles and being weakened by them. Manny/Arum/Roach needed 9 months for a cut to heal and to build an outdoor stadium.
> 
> Don't put words in Floyd's mouth. Floyd cares about his health and is very aware of fitted cap sizes. Floyd does what Floyd wants and takes vacations whenever. Floyd gets 90% of PPV revenue.
> 
> Both guys are at fault and it's 50/50 for me. I'd say it's more Manny/Roach/Arum because they lie all the time and just use the media to market Manny. Little cunts for me, but Floyd is definitely partially responsible too


Of course you would say its more Manny/Roach/Arum.Its very hard to see clearly with Floyds cawk in your mouth and his tiny balls swinging in your eyes.


----------



## SouthPaw

This fight is happening May 2 lol..I can't wait for the shit talking to go down on this site between the Manny fans and my fellow JoyBoys.


----------



## PJ.

has obamacare so his health worries are better?


----------



## Tko6

Everyone I know with any interest in boxing blames Floyd and I don't see any Pac fans creating obstacles for this fight. Every time a Flomo posts anything about this fight it's always Floyd 'deserves' this and he deserves that. Fuck that, everyone else just wants to see the fight happen, preferably without Manny getting screwed over money-wise.


----------



## PivotPunch

I don't believe it will happen but it would be awesome even at this point


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Tko6 said:


> Everyone I know with any interest in boxing blames Floyd and I don't see any Pac fans creating obstacles for this fight. Every time a Flomo posts anything about this fight it's always Floyd 'deserves' this and he deserves that. Fuck that, everyone else just wants to see the fight happen, preferably without Manny getting screwed over money-wise.


Then get off your ass and buy Pacquiaos shit fights.

Its Floyds fault he did under 300k buys. :lol:

You pactards are fuckibg stupid and need a pull counter slap


----------



## Tko6

MichiganWarrior said:


> Then get off your ass and buy Pacquiaos shit fights.
> 
> Its Floyds fault he did under 300k buys. :lol:
> 
> You pactards are fuckibg stupid and need a pull counter slap


As if to prove my point, downsy Ice T starts pulling out numbers atsch


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

SouthPaw said:


> This fight is happening May 2 lol..I can't wait for the shit talking to go down on this site between the Manny fans and my fellow JoyBoys.


there won't be many JoyBoy casualties this time around

it'll be what 15 foos vs gander tasco


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

KO-KING said:


> He even admits he offered 40 million and nothing else and saying he wont give 40 million again, fight will generate about 200 million and pac gets 20%< now?, thats straight out BS, if floyd offered 60/40 - 40 to pac, then one could say pac is at fault for not taking it.


emmanuel stock is lower now than it was then

why should he still be *guaranteed* what he was worth back then


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Tko6 said:


> As if to prove my point, downsy Ice T starts pulling out numbers atsch


Numbers matter you effete british ***. Did Floyd get 60-40 vs Oscar?

Sit down frodo baggins


----------



## mrtony80

One thing from the interview people seem to be overlooking...Floyd said the fight has to be on Showtime. He didn't say anything about a joint broadcast, which is something I'm not sure Showtime would be open to. How would this work?


----------



## Tko6

MichiganWarrior said:


> Numbers matter you effete british ***. Did Floyd get 60-40 vs Oscar?
> 
> Sit down frodo baggins


Yet more numbers atschatsch

C'mon pasty Pythagoras, you can do better than this. You've always got special shakes, A-side meth and health to fall back on.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Tko6 said:


> Yet more numbers atschatsch
> 
> C'mon pasty Pythagoras, you can do better than this. You've always got special shakes, A-side meth and health to fall back on.


Bitches lie ie you, Numbers dont brit ***. i dont need the A side to slap around ricky hatton jr. Now go cry in a bowl of porridge oliver twist.


----------



## KO-KING

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> emmanuel stock is lower now than it was then
> 
> why should he still be *guaranteed* what he was worth back then


Thats not what the offer was, offer was 40 million and nothing else, no PPV/gate money, just outright 40 million, you telling me Pac is worth only 20% in this fight, it dont matter if hes lost twice, people dont care, they still will want to watch floyd v pac, because of both fighters


----------



## gyllespie

1. Floyd really wants to top Canelo (possibly fighting Cotto which is huge) for the May spot which he can but only with the Pac fight.

2. Mayweather is going to offer peanuts to Pacquiao. Now if I'm MP I accept whatever it is even if it's downright pathetic. It puts pressure on Floyd to sign the contract. Chances are he won't and you'll look like a boss in that case. And if he does sign then you at least get a chance to destroy him in the ring. He hasn't looked good in his last 2 fights so now may be the best time to fight him.


----------



## heavyweightcp

What i heard when he spoke is the pretty much the fight will never happen


----------



## church11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> emmanuel stock is lower now than it was then
> 
> why should he still be *guaranteed* what he was worth back then


i think people see it as floyd and pac both earned the chance to be in one of the biggest fights at all time, which is true. but they don't see that it was floyd that earned the right to be the a-side in such fight.


----------



## ChampionsForever

What did Pac make for his last few fights? 15-20 million maybe? Even if he gets offered 25-30 million he should take it and go for it, if he wins then the rematch becomes all about Pac and Floyd can bend over for once.


----------



## bballchump11

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, he said that if Mayweather fights Amir Khan instead of Pacquiao he'll go on national tv and say that he's ducking Pacquiao. It's funny how he didn't issue the same challenge to Pacquiao, if he fights Vargas.
> 
> If someone gave this same statement, he'd be called a fucking Pactard.


yeah he didn't blame Floyd for the fight not happening, he cites it's because of Floyd and Arum's relationship and a multitude of things. He did say what you just posted though.


----------



## bballchump11

Aramini said:


> Because he places purse splits over legacy and the importance of making the fight fans want to see. The idea that he needs the lion share of a purse when the fight will sell more than any other opponent in his career is pure greed. Roy Jones got so pissed at Tarver he said, oh we are fighting. It could be for this plaque right here but we are fighting. That is the attitude for this fight he should have.


are you shitting me?


----------



## bballchump11

KO-KING said:


> He even admits he offered 40 million and nothing else and saying he wont give 40 million again, fight will generate about 200 million and pac gets 20%< now?, thats straight out BS, if floyd offered 60/40 - 40 to pac, then one could say pac is at fault for not taking it.





JohnAnthony said:


> I didn't know that. All I heard was floyd saying there that he offered 40 mill last time ( no ppv) and he isn't getting as much as that now!
> 
> thats how I interpreted it.
> 
> I personally think 60/40. But if they can get 35 then just do it. You can always beat him and make more in the rematch


I don't think Floyd was speaking literally. He's saying that Manny isn't the same draw he was in 2012 after his 2 losses and dwindling ppv numbers, so he can't ask for the same amount of money he would have gotten there. I know for sure though that he's offering more than 40 million. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532356513097334784


mrtony80 said:


> Well of course he isn't going to dismiss the fight altogether...he's been bombarded about questions about the big fight for five years now. He knows people think he's ducking, so of course he'll go out of his way to show he isn't. Actions speak louder than words, however, and his words seem like bullshit. He's definitely talking as if there are no new negotiations taking place, which is what I suspected.


Floyd just said in that exact video that negotiations have been going on behind the scenes for a while.



ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Of course you would say its more Manny/Roach/Arum.Its very hard to see clearly with Floyds cawk in your mouth and his tiny balls swinging in your eyes.


 @*bjl12* is definitely not a flomo.



mrtony80 said:


> One thing from the interview people seem to be overlooking...Floyd said the fight has to be on Showtime. He didn't say anything about a joint broadcast, which is something I'm not sure Showtime would be open to. How would this work?


that was pretty interesting, I thought the joint venture thing was still going to happen as well. Micheal Koncz (Pacquiao's manager), did make it clear though that Manny is a free agent and Mayweather has a contract with Showtime which I think is implying that it's possible for the fight to be on Showtime. I don't see why HBO even has to be involved


----------



## gyllespie

If Pac's camp responds with anything other than "Yes, let's do it. Anytime. Any place." - I am 100% sure they do not want this fight. Listen, when someone popularly known as a "coward" calls you out, you call his bluff. Take the fight. Let him have his money because he'll end up blowing it all on gambling and strippers at some point. You get a chance to become the 1st person to beat him and that is something nobody will ever forget. 

I'm not saying Manny doesn't deserve a shit ton of money. If I was in charge the split would be 50/50 or close to it. This isn't about money anymore. Pac won't starve. This is about fighting Floyd Mayweather Jr. and giving the fans the fight they want. Even if Pac loses the fight he's still going to make $20 mil or more in his next bout. I don't see why it would be hard for him to agree.


----------



## AnthonyW

This bout has always been the same in terms of the money split. Neither boxer makes the same amount with any other opponent. As long as both are making millions, put it aside and finally make the bout.


----------



## bballchump11

AnthonyW said:


> This bout has always been the same in terms of the money split. Neither boxer makes the same amount with any other opponent. As long as both are making millions, put it aside and finally make the bout.


I'm so dumbfounded how people believe this. Floyd shouldn't be greedy and take 2/3 of the money, but 50/50 is insane.


----------



## AnthonyW

bballchump11 said:


> I'm so dumbfounded how people believe this. Floyd shouldn't be greedy and take 2/3 of the money, but 50/50 is insane.


Not saying 50/50, I mean it's always producing the same arguments. I've always been dumbfounded how people get so involved in the split boxers get when they don't get a penny of it. Mayweather should probably make more due to how much his bouts bring in, etc. But like I said, neither boxer makes more money with any other opponent opposite them, both likely make career high paydays.


----------



## bballchump11

AnthonyW said:


> Not saying 50/50, I mean it's always producing the same arguments. I've always been dumbfounded how people get so involved in the split boxers get when they don't get a penny of it. Mayweather should probably make more due to how much his bouts bring in, etc. But like I said, neither boxer makes more money with any other opponent opposite them, both likely make career high paydays.


the reason split talks come about here is because they're highly important on whether certain fights get made or not. So when a fight doesn't get made over 60/40, 50/50, 70/30 or whatever, us fans would like to know what's reasonable and who should give up more ground.


----------



## AnthonyW

bballchump11 said:


> the reason split talks come about here is because they're highly important on whether certain fights get made or not. So when a fight doesn't get made over 60/40, 50/50, 70/30 or whatever, us fans would like to know what's reasonable and who should give up more ground.


Oh I know, I get that. They get too far in to it sometimes though, too personal.

It's been going on for years with these 2 and it's quite boring now. I just want to see the bout happen now.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH

bballchump11 said:


> the reason split talks come about here is because they're highly important on whether certain fights get made or not. So when a fight doesn't get made over 60/40, 50/50, 70/30 or whatever, us fans would like to know what's reasonable and who should give up more ground.


60/40 is good,and if either side lets this fight go past because they want more,then its a clear duck.
As usual there will be other demands,some pathetic,and for that reason i still see this fight never being made.
I so hope im wrong.


----------



## Mal

Hopefully FMjr understand the ramifications this bout brings, not just about money. MP, an his opponent, gives him the name his resume is sorely lacking, not to mention the question of "Why didn't Fmjr fight MP?" will be done and gone. Even at something like a 60-40 split, FMjr makes more money then he's ever made. My fingers are crossed, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## TeddyL

bballchump11 said:


> I'm so dumbfounded how people believe this. Floyd shouldn't be greedy and take 2/3 of the money, but 50/50 is insane.


The problem they are having in making the fight is Floyds obsession with how much Pac will make. It shouldn't matter to him. They are offering Floyd at least 100 million dollars guarantee. Floyd should just tell them what he wants... if they can deliver it then he should take it, without giving a shit how much they are giving Pac to get it done.

Because if it doesn't get made.. he gets nothing. He doesn't seem to appreciate that when it comes to this fight, they both have the same value. He can't make it elsewhere


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Floyd is in a win win. Make fight make 100mil and schools Pacquiao


Dont make the fight still the most paid boxer on earth and Pacquiao will be fighting Alvarado on HBO boxing after dark by 2016


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> I don't think Floyd was speaking literally. He's saying that Manny isn't the same draw he was in 2012 after his 2 losses and dwindling ppv numbers, so he can't ask for the same amount of money he would have gotten there. I know for sure though that he's offering more than 40 million.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532356513097334784


that's what 5% less than what's ideal for emmanuel

what a hoe azz foo

take the fight already for the fans. you're supposedly 'the people's champ'

He should be grateful the minimum wasn't reduced despite JUAN clapping his dome and the dwindling ppv numbers


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

emmanuel's girly azz fans need to put out or shut up

Support his next PPV against Jessie Vargas, so it'll do 2+mil ppv

Then he can get his 45% split or w/e to make the fight happen


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> I don't think Floyd was speaking literally. He's saying that Manny isn't the same draw he was in 2012 after his 2 losses and dwindling ppv numbers, so he can't ask for the same amount of money he would have gotten there. I know for sure though that he's offering more than 40 million.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532356513097334784
> Floyd just said in that exact video that negotiations have been going on behind the scenes for a while.
> 
> @*bjl12* is definitely not a flomo.
> 
> that was pretty interesting, I thought the joint venture thing was still going to happen as well. Micheal Koncz (Pacquiao's manager), did make it clear though that Manny is a free agent and Mayweather has a contract with Showtime which I think is implying that it's possible for the fight to be on Showtime. I don't see why HBO even has to be involved


What was Joseph's reply?

I can't find anything on Espinosa's page.


----------



## PityTheFool

Floyd calling out Manny for May 2nd!!
No denying it


----------



## PityTheFool

Sorry,I was just so surprised to see it I thought it happened today!ops

My bad guys


----------



## gander tasco

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> emmanuel's girly azz fans need to put out or shut up
> 
> Support his next PPV against Jessie Vargas, so it'll do 2+mil ppv
> 
> Then he can get his 45% split or w/e to make the fight happen


Pac's fight against Bradley recently did 850k , Floyd Maidana did around 900k? Bradley / Maidana have comparable name recognition. Floyd even had the benefit of fighting on a mexican holiday - so where's the big difference in drawing power here? There's obvious reasons why Algieri didn't do well. Do you think Floyd does much better if at all fighting in China against a complete no name?

Bottom line 60/40 is a super fair split, and I think that's what pac's side is proposing (who said anything about 45%?). If Floyd kills the fight because he wants even more money or whatever other excuse he's got lined up, all the blame should fall on him - again.


----------



## mrtony80

Mayweather's fights may sell more, but in terms of popularity and recognition, they are neck and neck. Nobody, amongst even casuals knows one and not the other. There are casuals who'd know who Ali is, but not Frazier...I think 50-50 is ridiculous, but to say Mayweather deserves 66...come on. In the grand scheme of things, PPV numbers mean shit for a fight this huge.


----------



## Stone Rose

This thread is painful to read sometimes .


----------



## mrtony80

2010 was when the potential for the being huge was at it's absolute apex. 3 million buys, easy. It'll be five years later in May, and despite Pac's losses and dwindling PPV numbers, the fight would still be huge, only slightly under what it would have been in 2010. Is that all because of Mayweather? Nope. 

And that, my friends tells you all you need to know about what the split should be.


----------



## Stone Rose

mrtony80 said:


> 2010 was when the potential for the being huge was at it's absolute apex. 3 million buys, easy. It'll be five years later in May, and despite Pac's losses and dwindling PPV numbers, the fight would still be huge, only slightly under what it would have been in 2010. Is that all because of Mayweather? Nope.
> 
> And that, my friends tells you all you need to know about what the split should be.


Pretty much this. They're both gonna earn enough cash to make your eyes bleed, who gives a fuck about the split.


----------



## steviebruno

Stone Rose said:


> Pretty much this. They're both gonna earn enough cash to make your eyes bleed, who gives a fuck about the split.


Both, apparently.


----------



## Bungle

Arum saying the fight won't happen on May 2nd as its Canelo's date.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/370247-bob-arum-on-may-2-thats-canelo-alvarezs-date


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> Hopefully FMjr understand the ramifications this bout brings, not just about money. MP, an his opponent, gives him the name his resume is sorely lacking, not to mention the question of "Why didn't Fmjr fight MP?" will be done and gone. Even at something like a 60-40 split, FMjr makes more money then he's ever made. My fingers are crossed, but I'm not holding my breath.


There is much more to gain for Manny than Floyd.
What is the excuse for Floyd if he loses?
For manny is that JMM ruined him.
People need to realize that Manny lost a lot of appeal for fans when he got ktfo by JMM.


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> There is much more to gain for Manny than Floyd.
> What is the excuse for Floyd if he loses?
> For manny is that JMM ruined him.
> People need to realize that Manny lost a lot of appeal for fans when he got ktfo by JMM.


The public perception is that fmjr had avoided mp, whether you like it or not. Actually fighting mp will erase a lot of things said, and give fmjr the name his resume needs. I don't care about excuses, that's not something I worry about, or that I think a lot of people care about.


----------



## Drunkenboat

I bet PBF offers $2 million and 10%


----------



## Bogotazo

*Pacquiao To Mayweather: You Have Nowhere To Run!*

http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-mayweather-you-nowhere-run--85341

Manny Pacquiao vowed to chase Floyd Mayweather into ring submission after his rival offered to fight him next year in a blockbuster world title face-off.

"He (Mayweather) has reached a dead end. He has nowhere to run but to fight me," Pacquiao stated to AFP late Saturday, hours after the undefeated Mayweather issued the May 2 challenge on Showtime.

The two were long-time rivals as the 'best pound-for-pound' boxers of their generation, but the dream fight has never materialised to the disappointment of the boxing world.

"I will try my best to (make) this a thrilling and entertaining fight. But I doubt if he's gonna engage me in a slugfest," said the Filipino, winner of an unprecedented eight world titles in different weight classes.

"You all know his fighting style. Most of his previous fights, if not all, induced us to sleep," said Pacquiao from his southern Philippines home city of General Santos.

Should the fight happen, Pacquiao, who turns 36 on Wednesday, said he will do to Mayweather what he did to another previously undefeated American, Chris Algieri, who lost to the World Boxing Organisation welterweight champion in Macau last month.

"I know what I have to do. I will chase him wherever he goes just in case he decides to run around the ring. We will devise a good fight plan against him," Pacquiao added.

Speaking to Showtime Sports on Friday night, Mayweather, 37, said he wants his next fight to be against the Filipino star.

However, Mayweather said - without giving details - that the expected richest fight in boxing history will only happen if he receives a much bigger share of the purse than his opponent.

In 2012 there was speculation that a fight between the two could lead to the first $200 million purse in boxing history with much of that money coming from pay-per-view sales.

At one point Pacquiao says Mayweather offered him a $40 million purse on the condition Mayweather would keep the pay-per-view money, which would have amounted to more than double what Pacquiao received.

Previous talks were also scuttled because Mayweather says Pacquiao refused to submit to random blood testing.

"Mayweather can get the amount he wants. As early as January this year, I challenged him to a charity fight. Until now, he has not agreed to it. So, money is not the issue in our fight," Pacquiao said Saturday.

"This fight is about legacy, this is about making the fans happy and, above all, this is for the good of boxing."


----------



## church11

Bungle said:


> Arum saying the fight won't happen on May 2nd as its Canelo's date.
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/370247-bob-arum-on-may-2-thats-canelo-alvarezs-date


this is irritating. at least the article says bob would entertain the idea of keeping it on may 2nd, which i guess is a plus. if this fight gets stalled bc of the may 2nd date, ppl will lose their shit. it was bad enough when reasons for it not happening we're contained to the two fighter's camps, but now a reason based on some completely external factor from the fighter's themselves? lame. hopefully canelo has the wherewithal to just take NEXT cinco de mayo weekend and give up this one. surely he's a boxing fan and understands how important this fight is to FUCKING EVERYBODY. if it's legit getting close to being made, all parties involved shouldn't be dummies and let the may 2nd date be a factor for it falling through again.

sorry for the rant


----------



## SouthPaw

mrtony80 said:


> Mayweather's fights may sell more, but in terms of popularity and recognition, they are neck and neck. Nobody, amongst even casuals knows one and not the other. There are casuals who'd know who Ali is, but not Frazier...I think 50-50 is ridiculous, but to say Mayweather deserves 66...come on. In the grand scheme of things, PPV numbers mean shit for a fight this huge.


No. They aren't even close in notoriety in America. Pac's only claim to fame is that he might fight Floyd. That's it. Floyd is an American Olympic medalist(back when they were broadcast live and on network TV), he's American(biggest boon for him), and he has been showcased on American airwaves for almost 20 years. Once it was clear to casuals that Manny couldn't beat Floyd, they lost all interest in him and now he is doing 1/3 the numbers of Floyd.


----------



## Tko6

church11 said:


> this is irritating. at least the article says bob would entertain the idea of keeping it on may 2nd, which i guess is a plus. if this fight gets stalled bc of the may 2nd date, ppl will lose their shit. it was bad enough when reasons for it not happening we're contained to the two fighter's camps, but now a reason based on some completely external factor from the fighter's themselves? lame. hopefully canelo has the wherewithal to just take NEXT cinco de mayo weekend and give up this one. surely he's a boxing fan and understands how important this fight is to FUCKING EVERYBODY. if it's legit getting close to being made, all parties involved shouldn't be dummies and let the may 2nd date be a factor for it falling through again.
> 
> sorry for the rant


If I was involved in any business negotiation and I had to take a third party's negotiation (with a history of previous negotiations going to shit) into account, I'd get on with my deal as normal. Both Canelo and Cotto have history as honourable men who keep their promises, they shouldn't be the guys stepping aside. Floyd is far too petulant to expect others to base their own seperate dealings around him.


----------



## church11

Tko6 said:


> If I was involved in any business negotiation and I had to take a third party's negotiation (with a history of previous negotiations going to shit) into account, I'd get on with my deal as normal. Both Canelo and Cotto have history as honourable men who keep their promises, they shouldn't be the guys stepping aside. Floyd is far too petulant to expect others to base their own seperate dealings around him.


i see your point, but i guess it depends on how realistic negotiations are going, which is something us fans will never know until the fight is signed.


----------



## Mal

FMjr and MP will sell any date. There's no need, other than to fulfill an ego, that they must fight on May 2nd. Move the fight a couple of weeks earlier.


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> "Mayweather can get the amount he wants. As early as January this year, I challenged him to a charity fight. Until now, he has not agreed to it. So, money is not the issue in our fight," Pacquiao said Saturday.
> 
> "This fight is about legacy, this is about making the fans happy and, above all, this is for the good of boxing."


I wish that fake piece of shit would shut the fuck up. If that's the case, then he should have taken the 40 million in 2012


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> I wish that fake piece of shit would shut the fuck up. If that's the case, then he should have taken the 40 million in 2012


he's a politician

of course he packages his words up with deception for the stupid masses to consume

this bad azz fighter will donate millions to charity probably makes their vaginas tingle

A critical thinker would hear emmanuel's line and think you owe a shit ton in taxes yet you'll give away all these upcoming millions


----------



## tommygun711

bballchump11 said:


> I wish that* fake piece of shit would shut the fuck up*. If that's the case, then he should have taken the 40 million in 2012


The irony of this coming from a Floyd fan, LMAO.

They both have said a lot of bullshit over these years. So maybe Floyd should shut the fuck up unless he's serious.


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> he's a politician
> 
> of course he packages his words up with deception for the stupid masses to consume
> 
> this bad azz fighter will donate millions to charity probably makes their vaginas tingle
> 
> A critical thinker would hear emmanuel's line and think you owe a shit ton in taxes yet you'll give away all these upcoming millions


exactly, the guy is full of shit. He's complaining even now with Floyd offering 40 million plus 35% of ppv, yet "it's not about the money" atsch Tell Uncle Sam that



tommygun711 said:


> The irony of this coming from a Floyd fan, LMAO.
> 
> They both have said a lot of bullshit over these years. So maybe Floyd should shut the fuck up unless he's serious.


yeah I do wish Floyd would stfu sometimes as well like with that "Don't put words in my mouth."

The difference is Floyd gets called out on it all the time, but nobody checks Pacquiao. Pacquiao can lie and manipulate the media all he wants and they just eat it up.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

tommygun711 said:


> The irony of this coming from a Floyd fan, LMAO.
> 
> They both have said a lot of bullshit over these years. So maybe Floyd should shut the fuck up unless he's serious.


And Keith Thurman is woefully average


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> exactly, the guy is full of shit. He's complaining even now with Floyd offering 40 million plus 35% of ppv, yet "it's not about the money" atsch Tell Uncle Sam that
> 
> yeah I do wish Floyd would stfu sometimes as well like with that "Don't put words in my mouth."
> 
> The difference is Floyd gets called out on it all the time, but nobody checks Pacquiao. Pacquiao can lie and manipulate the media all he wants and they just eat it up.


check this out

bop saying he don't like May 2nd because it'd be disrespectful to Mexicans

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/sports/12/14/14/arum-blasts-floyds-may-2-date-disrespectful-mexicans

emmanuel fans are some of the dumbest mofos out there. Some of the things these foos believe amazes me


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> check this out
> 
> bop saying he don't like May 2nd because it'd be disrespectful to Mexicans
> 
> http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/sports/12/14/14/arum-blasts-floyds-may-2-date-disrespectful-mexicans
> 
> emmanuel fans are some of the dumbest mofos out there. Some of the things these foos believe amazes me


Lmao


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> check this out
> 
> bop saying he don't like May 2nd because it'd be disrespectful to Mexicans
> 
> http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/sports/12/14/14/arum-blasts-floyds-may-2-date-disrespectful-mexicans
> 
> emmanuel fans are some of the dumbest mofos out there. Some of the things these foos believe amazes me


Arum just needs to take his step aside money and the get hell out of the way


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lmao


robbing JUAN the 3rd time around was a middle finger to the face of all Mexicans aorund the globe

that didn't seem to stop bop


----------



## Windmiller

I think Bob forgot that Hatton/Pac was on May 2nd


----------



## tommygun711

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I do wish Floyd would stfu sometimes as well like with that "Don't put words in my mouth."
> 
> The difference is Floyd gets called out on it all the time, but nobody checks Pacquiao. Pacquiao can lie and manipulate the media all he wants and they just eat it up.


Everybody checks packy. you see how often that motherfucker gets shitted on.


----------



## Mal

TR and GBP already have a major fight set for that day. One that actually involves a Mexican fighter. I get the impression he trying to say he doesn't want to spoil that apple cart by making a competing fight for the same day.


----------



## bballchump11

Windmiller said:


> I think Bob forgot that Hatton/Pac was on May 2nd


so was Pacquiao vs Mosley



tommygun711 said:


> Everybody checks packy. you see how often that motherfucker gets shitted on.


no they don't. The media gives him passes all the time. The fact that they let him get away with avoiding drug tests for a year speaks for itself. Even Freddie Roach blames their own team for the fight not happening then yet the media wouldn't.


----------



## pijo

Check out Pac's instagram. Just seen a thread on esb, it is pac saying he wants fight mayweather so his son doesn't think he is a coward. Clearly a dig at mayweather son calling him a coward. This fight is on.


----------



## chibelle

pijo said:


> Check out Pac's instagram. Just seen a thread on esb, it is pac saying he wants fight mayweather so his son doesn't think he is a coward. Clearly a dig at mayweather son calling him a coward. This fight is on.


Pac - or more accurately Pac's handlers - did not need to go there.


----------



## gander tasco

If Canelo Cotto happens in May Pac Floyd isnt going on till end of the year - at the least. And after that Amir Khan fight, Floyd probably found another excuse not to fight pacquaio anyway.


----------



## quincy k

canelo, cotto and gbp wouldnt even think about going up against paq/floyd

they would change their date


----------



## Mal

quincy k said:


> canelo, cotto and gbp wouldnt even think about going up against paq/floyd
> 
> they would change their date


If Cotto and Alvarez' fight is made official, then it's virtually guaranteed theirs.


----------



## poorface

Mal said:


> If Cotto and Alvarez' fight is made official, then it's virtually guaranteed theirs.


Depends on what the PPV distributors would do if Floyd still wants the date. Two boxing PPVs will never run head to head and here's a decent chance the carriers would stick with the more proven draw.


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> canelo, cotto and gbp wouldnt even think about going up against paq/floyd
> 
> they would change their date





Mal said:


> If Cotto and Alvarez' fight is made official, then it's virtually guaranteed theirs.





poorface said:


> Depends on what the PPV distributors would do if Floyd still wants the date. Two boxing PPVs will never run head to head and here's a decent chance the carriers would stick with the more proven draw.


Cotto's lawyer is on boxingscene talking about how Cotto is the A side and won't be dictated to. Cotto isn't dumb enough to go against May/Pac even if Canelo is


----------



## Reppin501

Mal said:


> TR and GBP already have a major fight set for that day. One that actually involves a Mexican fighter. I get the impression he trying to say he doesn't want to spoil that apple cart by making a competing fight for the same day.


So he doesn't want to make the biggest fight in boxing, as to preserve a fight that might do 1/5 of the money? That makes zero sense...Cotto/Canelo is a good fight but it won't draw casuals, and will do a fraction of the money PAC/PBF would do.


----------



## bballchump11

Floyd cherry picking again


----------



## Mal

Reppin501 said:


> So he doesn't want to make the biggest fight in boxing, as to preserve a fight that might do 1/5 of the money? That makes zero sense...Cotto/Canelo is a good fight but it won't draw casuals, and will do a fraction of the money PAC/PBF would do.


One thing you need to consider is the purses involved. Neither Cotto nor Alvarez demand the amount that Fmjr and MP do, so they don't need to sell as many PPV's to make money on this fight. And Cotto vs. Alvarez will sell big whether you believe that or not.


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> Cotto's lawyer is on boxingscene talking about how Cotto is the A side and won't be dictated to. Cotto isn't dumb enough to go against May/Pac even if Canelo is


We can only wait and see how this plays out. Cotto has only a couple of options for a really huge fight, and realistically it's Alvarez and FMjr. He'll be the B side to FMjr, and IMHO, is on even grounds w/ Alvarez. Fmjr vs. MP is still just pipe dream right now.


----------



## TeddyL

It's ridiculous to even question the idea that Floyd can't compete with Cotto Vs Canelo without Pac


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> The public perception is that fmjr had avoided mp, whether you like it or not. Actually fighting mp will erase a lot of things said, and give fmjr the name his resume needs. I don't care about excuses, that's not something I worry about, or that I think a lot of people care about.


After jmm koed Pac, Pac' loss would erase itself.


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> After jmm koed Pac, Pac' loss would erase itself.


I don't know what this is supposed to mean.


----------



## tliang1000

bballchump11 said:


> exactly, the guy is full of shit. He's complaining even now with Floyd offering 40 million plus 35% of ppv, yet "it's not about the money" atsch Tell Uncle Sam that
> 
> yeah I do wish Floyd would stfu sometimes as well like with that "Don't put words in my mouth."
> 
> The difference is Floyd gets called out on it all the time, but nobody checks Pacquiao. Pacquiao can lie and manipulate the media all he wants and they just eat it up.


exactly... it is not about the money but as you said he rejected 40 million and goes fight in china to avoid taxes.


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> The public perception is that fmjr had avoided mp, whether you like it or not. Actually fighting mp will erase a lot of things said, and give fmjr the name his resume needs. I don't care about excuses, that's not something I worry about, or that I think a lot of people care about.


The public perception that floyd had avoided mp is bc of his relentless haters making 25 threads about Floyd is ducking daily for 3 years. Pac and Arum has bark the loudest when Floyd is tied up in a fight or just fought and people eat it up.

Fighting MP would not erase anything bc his haters will just write his victory off as JMM ruined Pac.

It is still the biggest fight out there but Pac got very little to lose while Floyd would not receive full credit. Pac can. All this justify Floyd's position.


----------



## tliang1000

bballchump11 said:


> so was Pacquiao vs Mosley
> 
> no they don't. The media gives him passes all the time. The fact that they let him get away with avoiding drug tests for a year speaks for itself. Even Freddie Roach blames their own team for the fight not happening then yet the media wouldn't.


I really believe some people would rather die than to admit that it was more Pac's fault. It blows my mind how much people hate on Floyd and protect Pac.


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> The public perception that floyd had avoided mp is bc of his relentless haters making 25 threads about Floyd is ducking daily for 3 years. Pac and Arum has bark the loudest when Floyd is tied up in a fight or just fought and people eat it up.
> 
> Fighting MP would not erase anything bc his haters will just write his victory off as JMM ruined Pac.
> 
> It is still the biggest fight out there but Pac got very little to lose while Floyd would not receive full credit. Pac can. All this justify Floyd's position.


I hate to break this to you, but the public doesn't come to a message board for their news. You worry way too much about the opinions of other fans. Both guys have a lot to lose, and a lot to gain, since it would be the biggest fight for both, and one that's been the talk of boxing for far too long now.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> Cotto's lawyer is on boxingscene talking about how Cotto is the A side and won't be dictated to. Cotto isn't dumb enough to go against May/Pac even if Canelo is


it doesnt matter what canelo thinks because delahoya wont let it happen


----------



## tliang1000

These pacturds are shameless.atsch



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10150484844484963


Even when Floyd is calling Pac out, he is still coward LMFAO

Jay Panaligan Coward more reason and excuses.....coward
Like ï¿½ Reply ï¿½ 57 minutes ago

Gian Carlo40million $ without ppv, crazy mthfcker....we tried to make the fight happen for years? shut the fck up....you only came out bubbling after marquez knocked pacquiao out....hehe....remember, floyd is always on vacation everytime media people trying to corner him to fight pac before...

Kutu Manalang Just wait for his signature on the contract, otherwise, nothing's still sure. Don't believe anything this guy says, he's a shameless human being.

Rex Bautista GOOD VS EVI L

Mark Raymond Dela Cruz Shut the f#@k up!! Just fight Manny!! Dont say anything! Just fight Manny! Let see if who will sleep on the canvas!!

Renato Liwanag stop talking JUST FIGHT MANNY OK,,,,PROVE IT THAT YOU ARE NOT GAY OK......HA HA HA,,,,*******,,,


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> I hate to break this to you, but the public doesn't come to a message board for their news. You worry way too much about the opinions of other fans. Both guys have a lot to lose, and a lot to gain, since it would be the biggest fight for both, and one that's been the talk of boxing for far too long now.


F them dudes man. I just want to smack them. They really make me hate Pac bc of them.

This is why the media thinks it is Floyd that is scared bc They flood their bs everywhere. Here, ESB, Boxing forums, on the street, youtube. Everywhere i go i hear this stupid shit.


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> F them dudes man. I just want to smack them. They really make me hate Pac bc of them.
> 
> This is why the media thinks it is Floyd that is scared bc They flood their bs everywhere. Here, ESB, Boxing forums, on the street, youtube. Everywhere i go i hear this stupid shit.


Laugh it off man. It's just talk. There's a lot of media that blames both. Hating a fighter because of fans just says you're weak minded, and I doubt that about you. Can't take any of this personal. When posters try to insult me, I can't help but think how silly they are getting angry about opinions.


----------



## Mal

Message boards and comment sections on social media sites are filled with idiots. Tliang. It's where they thrive.


----------



## tliang1000

Mal said:


> Laugh it off man. It's just talk. There's a lot of media that blames both. Hating a fighter because of fans just says you're weak minded, and I doubt that about you. Can't take any of this personal. When posters try to insult me, I can't help but think how silly they are getting angry about opinions.


You are right and good advice. I just don't like their tactics... it is basically brain washing.


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> You are right and good advice. I just don't like their tactics... it is basically brain washing.


True that.


----------



## El-Terrible

Mal said:


> True that.


In that interview is it me or did Floyd say "I offered him $40m and now he's lost twice he can't expect that same money"

Forget 65-35 it seems he's saying a flat offer of less than 40? i think the purse split will stop the fight happening again

i hope the Espinoza offer is a true one but I have doubts. There is a lot of crap flying around and it's mostly related to covering their ass rather than a genuine interest to make it happen


----------



## El-Terrible

It's also no coincidence this calling out has occurred just days after Canelo insists he is fighting Cotto on May 2. What's Mayweather going to do? Fight Khan and expect Canelo to move? He knows the only person he can call out is Pacquiao that would threaten that fight

It makes me laugh how you've all jumped on the "See? Floyd wants the fight all along" bandwagon. In that 2 minute interview, Floyd managed to put in more contract clauses than I've seen possible in 2 mins. Purse split was discussed (apparently not more than $40m), random testing, the venue, the date, only on Showtime PPV

And now you're all jumping up and down for joy "See? Floyd does want the fight?" - this is another ploy to ensure he gets May 2nd - once Canelo and Cotto sign the contract for a different date, talks will break down and Mayweather will blame Pacquiao for not accepting $50 to fight him :lol:

He goes on about desperate but as Dan Rafael said, Mayweather is a little desperate himself - 3 out of 4 fights didn't make 900k PPVs and now he might lose Cinco de Maio weekend to an actual Mexican who has a highly sellable fight on a rival network.


----------



## It's Too Big

Floyd doesn't need the money ffs, he needs the fight for his legacy. How the fuark does he need 60 million or whatever the fuck he wants? He's made enough to secure his future, so just fight pacquiao for your legacy.


----------



## JohnAnthony

FIGHTS NEVER HAPPENING

Just read floyds recent fighthype interview.

He states fight has to be on Showtime PPV, Bob Arum can't be involved, and eluded to the fact that Manny doesnt deserve any PPV split by essentially saying the offer would be less that the 40mil flat fee from before.

I can't see PACs side agreeing to any of those 3 so sorry everyone who was hoping.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Floyds Latest Demands:

1) Pac gets no PPV Revenue
2) Pac has to Sack his Promoter
3) Fight can only be on Showtime, and not HBO (The Bigger Network)

We're further away than we've ever been for this fight happening.


----------



## El-Terrible

Good to see some common sense posts at last. I feel more pessimistic about it happening after hearing that Showtime interview. It was nothing but PR. I'm hoping the SHO execs go above him and make a deal with HBO so hopefully that insistence it be on Showtime is out of his hands.

But the purse split, insinuating no PPV and under $40m - well he's clearly talking himself out of the fight. It's the same old cr*p from this guy. Amir Khan may be favourite to get that fight, but Floyd might not have liked what he saw against Alexander


----------



## quincy k

It's Too Big said:


> Floyd doesn't need the money ffs, he needs the fight for his legacy. How the fuark does he need 60 million or whatever the fuck he wants? He's made enough to secure his future, so just fight pacquiao for your legacy.


a lot of extremely rich people, they want to be richer.

its a game to them.

if floyd didnt need 60mm then why did he bet 10mm on the broncos only to then claim, because of his ego, that he never placed the bets after he lost?

http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2014/1/...bet-10-million-denver-broncos-super-bowl-2014

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...er-seattle-seahawks-crushing-win-9103726.html

trust me if gambling houses claimed that billy walters, the most successful gambler in the world, made bets that he didnt make that lost they would be sued for defamation of character and libel.


----------



## shaunster101

Retards. 

Retards everywhere.


----------



## JohnAnthony

El-Terrible said:


> Good to see some common sense posts at last. I feel more pessimistic about it happening after hearing that Showtime interview. It was nothing but PR. I'm hoping the SHO execs go above him and make a deal with HBO so hopefully that insistence it be on Showtime is out of his hands.
> 
> But the purse split, insinuating no PPV and under $40m - well he's clearly talking himself out of the fight. It's the same old cr*p from this guy. Amir Khan may be favourite to get that fight, but Floyd might not have liked what he saw against Alexander


Yes essentially.

I think Khan is too high risk low reward.

Khan Mayweather won't sell that well, floyd would be expected to beat him and get no credit and essetially khan is a really tough fight for floyd.

Im not sure who floyd will fight will next.

The only positive is, if not Khan it probably has to be Manny.

He may just skip May 2nd


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

*Manny Pacquiao to son: I'm Not A Coward*

http://www.philstar.com/sports/2014/12/15/1402925/pacquiao-son-im-not-coward

emmanuel justifies some of his actions in recent times to his son


----------



## randomwalk

Floyd Joy Mayweather, Jr to fans: I'm a rich coward.





floyd justifies some of his actions in recent times to his fans.


----------



## bballchump11

JohnAnthony said:


> Floyds Latest Demands:
> 
> 1) Pac gets no PPV Revenue
> 2) Pac has to Sack his Promoter
> 3) Fight can only be on Showtime, and not HBO (The Bigger Network)
> 
> We're further away than we've ever been for this fight happening.


you're just plain out wrong. We have the damn tweet from Espinoza saying that they offered him ppv revenue, yet you want to keep ignoring it.

Plus Arum actually had an interview with Karceno and said he'd be willing to step aside to let the fight be made (It's Arum, so take with a grain of salt).

and Micheal Koncz stated that Pacquiao doesn't have a contract with HBO and is a free agent. He mentioned that for a reason


----------



## JohnAnthony

bballchump11 said:


> you're just plain out wrong. We have the damn tweet from Espinoza saying that they offered him ppv revenue, yet you want to keep ignoring it.
> 
> Plus Arum actually had an interview with Karceno and said he'd be willing to step aside to let the fight be made (It's Arum, so take with a grain of salt).
> 
> and Micheal Koncz stated that Pacquiao doesn't have a contract with HBO and is a free agent. He mentioned that for a reason


Not intentionally. this is the 1st i've heard of all these things.

I honestly think if Pac can get a reasonable PPV revenue and no ties to Arum or HBO then i believe he'll take the fight.


----------



## El-Terrible

bballchump11 said:


> you're just plain out wrong. We have the damn tweet from Espinoza saying that they offered him ppv revenue, yet you want to keep ignoring it.
> 
> Plus Arum actually had an interview with Karceno and said he'd be willing to step aside to let the fight be made (It's Arum, so take with a grain of salt).
> 
> and Micheal Koncz stated that Pacquiao doesn't have a contract with HBO and is a free agent. He mentioned that for a reason


Firstly it would be nice if some pro-Floyd people on here had the decency to admit how bogus that calling out was, but that's wishful thinking.

Espinoza does not call the shots, Moonves does. No one else has confirmed this but I woukd love it to be the case. Arum also insinuated a split had been discussed.

But Mayweather has the final say doesn't he? It was pretty clear he said he's not getting the same money as the $40m as he's lost 2 since then, yet incredible how 50-50 went down to $40m with no PPV with no losses between both offers, as soon as RBT was agreed. Again, no pro-Floyd people will acknowledge this.

Floyd still wants no part of the Pacquiao fight. There was no appetite on any compromise. Espinoza has been as quiet as a mouse since that offer came out. At this stage we have to wait on Arum or Oscar giving us the news which my bet is that the purse can't be agreed

I just hope if Arum does have a 65-35 offer he takes it but at this rate, Mayweathers interview trumps anything Espinoza has to say


----------



## Trash Bags

i dont think pacquiao-mayweather will outsell floyd-canelo. and i also think a 65-35 split is fair.


----------



## ChampionsForever

I can see Floyd offering even lower than 35% to be honest, which is a joke, this is the major sticking point in my head and I just think Mayweather has to big an ego to concede Pac is a big enough draw to deserve atleast 40%.


----------



## Trash Bags

El-Terrible said:


> Firstly it would be nice if some pro-Floyd people on here had the decency to admit how bogus that calling out was, but that's wishful thinking.
> 
> Espinoza does not call the shots, Moonves does. No one else has confirmed this but I woukd love it to be the case. Arum also insinuated a split had been discussed.
> 
> But Mayweather has the final say doesn't he? It was pretty clear he said he's not getting the same money as the $40m as he's lost 2 since then, yet incredible how 50-50 went down to $40m with no PPV with no losses between both offers, as soon as RBT was agreed. Again, no pro-Floyd people will acknowledge this.
> 
> Floyd still wants no part of the Pacquiao fight. There was no appetite on any compromise. Espinoza has been as quiet as a mouse since that offer came out. At this stage we have to wait on Arum or Oscar giving us the news which my bet is that the purse can't be agreed
> 
> I just hope if Arum does have a 65-35 offer he takes it but at this rate, Mayweathers interview trumps anything Espinoza has to say


bro, u need to understand that mayweather's negotiating, so of course he's going to make a ridiculous offer. he's expecting a counter offer. pacquiao's team needs to provide figures as to why he should get more etc, etc. shit, if i were pacquiao, i'd hire an independent firm to help my cause. he obviously deserves more, but at this point, he needs to prove it. since the first negotiations, mayweather has been the a-side in the highest grossing fight in history. pacquiao was knocked out and fought algieri. and i heard that that fight sold less than 300'000...


----------



## mrtony80

Jesus, Floyd is like a child who has to have everything HIS way...:-(


----------



## quincy k

mrtony80 said:


> Jesus, Floyd is like a child who has to have everything HIS way...:-(


some people using the theories of logic might think that floyd mayweather just doesnt want to fight manny pacquioa


----------



## tliang1000

You haters are unbelievable. Just pay the guy for crying out loud.


----------



## tliang1000

Floyd even got more views on 24/7. Pac is lame as fuck. Floyd gonna be play heel again while Pac just be lame the whole time.


----------



## mrtony80

quincy k said:


> some people using the theories of logic might think that floyd mayweather just doesnt want to fight manny pacquioa


:think


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> Firstly it would be nice if some pro-Floyd people on here had the decency to admit how bogus that calling out was, but that's wishful thinking.
> 
> Espinoza does not call the shots, Moonves does. No one else has confirmed this but I woukd love it to be the case. Arum also insinuated a split had been discussed.
> 
> But Mayweather has the final say doesn't he? It was pretty clear he said he's not getting the same money as the $40m as he's lost 2 since then, yet incredible how 50-50 went down to $40m with no PPV with no losses between both offers, as soon as RBT was agreed. Again, no pro-Floyd people will acknowledge this.
> 
> Floyd still wants no part of the Pacquiao fight. There was no appetite on any compromise. Espinoza has been as quiet as a mouse since that offer came out. At this stage we have to wait on Arum or Oscar giving us the news which my bet is that the purse can't be agreed
> 
> I just hope if Arum does have a 65-35 offer he takes it but at this rate, Mayweathers interview trumps anything Espinoza has to say


Espinoza didn't say exactly how offered what, but we know for sure that Mayweather's side (Showtime, CBS, Haymon, or whoever) offered that money to Manny. Mayweather Promotions's facebook then confirmed that the offer was made. Mayweather wasn't speaking literally when he said Pacquiao isn't getting the same money. He's saying that if Pacquiao deserved 60/40 then, now he deserves 65/35 or something like that

And Espinoza has been quiet like a mouse because he's on a gag order. He actually screwed up revealing that because everything is supposed to be behind closed doors. And Oscar isn't involved in this.


----------



## Reppin501

Trash Bags said:


> bro, u need to understand that mayweather's negotiating, so of course he's going to make a ridiculous offer. he's expecting a counter offer. pacquiao's team needs to provide figures as to why he should get more etc, etc. shit, if i were pacquiao, i'd hire and independent firm to help my cause. he obviously deserves more, but at this point, he needs to prove it. since the first negotiations, mayweather has been the a-side in the highest grossing fight in history. pacquiao was knocked out and fought algieri. and i heard that that fight sold less than 300'000...


Agree...the thing that at the end of the day has hurt this deal, is Manny's team...the entire bunch, have tried to negotiate with a professional like a bunch of amatuers. Floyd is the "A side" period...there's no shame in that...Floyd is going to dictate many of the terms...pretty common by product of being the "A side". Also this idea of "Manny deserves ______", if that's true provide the documentation that demonstrates him making these larger figures, if not then we'll proceed under the documented information we have. Manny is $20-25 million guy, if offered $40 million, that's double or almost double what you make. Floyd makes far more than that, and it's documented, that is a problem for Manny's team. Regardless what people believe there isn't as much money in this fight (for the fighters anyway) as people think. No matter how much they gross...that number is cut in half right off top for PPV distrobution and Network fees. So even if the fight grossed $200 million, you are looking at 100 million left for the fighters and all other parties invovled, at that point the $40 million looks pretty fucking sweet, especially considering Manny doesn't make $40 million per fight as is.

Do the math...
2.5 million buys * $65= 162.5 million
Gate: 25,000,000 (Floyd Canelo did right at $20 million, and is the highest grossing gate of all time)
Advertisements: $5 million

$193.5 million

So far with the major money makers accounted for...I dont doubt they can get to $200 million but it's not gonna be much more. I'm not sure where the idea that there is all this money out there for Manny that Floyd is trying to take. In my estimation it'll be difficult for him to break even (break even relative to the money he typically makes per fight). I'm more than willing to entertain other figures, but based on the numbers and norms available...I challenge someone to show me where this money is or is coming from.


----------



## bballchump11

Reppin501 said:


> Agree...the thing that at the end of the day has hurt this deal, is Manny's team...the entire bunch, have tried to negotiate with a professional like a bunch of amatuers. Floyd is the "A side" period...there's no shame in that...Floyd is going to dictate many of the terms...pretty common by product of being the "A side". Also this idea of "Manny deserves ______", if that's true provide the documentation that demonstrates him making these larger figures, if not then we'll proceed under the documented information we have. Manny is $20-25 million guy, if offered $40 million, that's double or almost double what you make. Floyd makes far more than that, and it's documented, that is a problem for Manny's team. Regardless what people believe there isn't as much money in this fight (for the fighters anyway) as people think. No matter how much they gross...that number is cut in half right off top for PPV distrobution and Network fees. So even if the fight grossed $200 million, you are looking at 100 million left for the fighters and all other parties invovled, at that point the $40 million looks pretty fucking sweet, especially considering Manny doesn't make $40 million per fight as is.
> 
> Do the math...
> 2.5 million buys * $65= 162.5 million
> Gate: 25,000,000 (Floyd Canelo did right at $20 million, and is the highest grossing gate of all time)
> Advertisements: $5 million
> 
> $193.5 million
> 
> So far with the major money makers accounted for...I dont doubt they can get to $200 million but it's not gonna be much more. I'm not sure where the idea that there is all this money out there for Manny that Floyd is trying to take. In my estimation it'll be difficult for him to break even (break even relative to the money he typically makes per fight). I'm more than willing to entertain other figures, but based on the numbers and norms available...I challenge someone to show me where this money is or is coming from.


I've said the same thing in the past also. Mayweather vs Oscar was the second highest grossing fight and the two split 71 million dollars together. I had guessed that Mayweather and Pacquiao would have split probably 100 million and that 40/100 million is a pretty fair offer imo. I of course don't know the real figures though and these investors from Dubai and wherever else are offering them more than that.


----------



## randomwalk

There could be an argument for 50/50 only up to the 3rd Marquez fight. Mayweather got 32% vs Oscar, but Manny deserves more than that based on his PPV history. I think 60/40 is realistic, but Floyd's ego might not accept that split.


----------



## Trash Bags

randomwalk said:


> There could be an argument for 50/50 only up to the 3rd Marquez fight. Mayweather got 32% vs Oscar, but Manny deserves more than that based on his PPV history. I think 60/40 is realistic, but Floyd's ego might not accept that split.


back in 2009, floyd agreed to a 50/50 split. he's sensible dude in that sense. 60-40% sounds good to me. manny should even be willing to go down to 35%. he won't make that kind of money with anyone else. floyd has already made that kind of money before and he has more options than manny. he could make big money against khan in the UK and rematch canelo for another huge payday. or even cotto at 160 for a huge payday and to make history. floyd has all the aces at this point.


----------



## El-Terrible

Trash Bags said:


> bro, u need to understand that mayweather's negotiating, so of course he's going to make a ridiculous offer. he's expecting a counter offer. pacquiao's team needs to provide figures as to why he should get more etc, etc. shit, if i were pacquiao, i'd hire an independent firm to help my cause. he obviously deserves more, but at this point, he needs to prove it. since the first negotiations, mayweather has been the a-side in the highest grossing fight in history. pacquiao was knocked out and fought algieri. and i heard that that fight sold less than 300'000...


You're mistaken. There is a fine line between negotiating and killing a deal off. When you consider the history of these negotiations, Mayweather is simply sabotaging as he knows Arum will run out of patience with the demands

Espinoza had a recent cryptic tweet "to whom much is given, much is expected" it's pretty clear what he's saying. My bet is Floyds demands has taken him and his alleged 65-35 offer by surprise...


----------



## Trash Bags

El-Terrible said:


> You're mistaken. There is a fine line between negotiating and killing a deal off. When you consider the history of these negotiations, *Mayweather is simply sabotaging as he knows Arum will run out of patience with the demands*
> 
> Espinoza had a recent cryptic tweet "to whom much is given, much is expected" it's pretty clear what he's saying. My bet is Floyds demands has taken him and his alleged 65-35 offer by surprise...


youre jumping to conclusions. normally that's how negotiations work. if youre selling a car for 1000 dollars, i ll offer you 500. you ll laugh and say "990" and so on and so forth. that's how it usually works. mayweather has tried to negotiate in the past. even now he's negotiating. he personally called manny to try and negotiate.


----------



## El-Terrible

Trash Bags said:


> youre jumping to conclusions. normally that's how negotiations work. if youre selling a car for 1000 dollars, i ll offer you 500. you ll laugh and say "990" and so on and so forth. that's how it usually works. mayweather has tried to negotiate in the past. even now he's negotiating. he personally called manny to try and negotiate.


That is not how negotiating works. He offered 40m, Pacquiao said no. Did Mayweather go back? No, he said that's it. Now he's saying less than that. And you think offering less than the amount that killed the deal dead is negotiating? This is the actions of someone desperate for the fight?

Mayweather got 32% vs Oscar and he was nowhere near the PPV star Pacquiao is. Cotto received 35% against Mayweather for the PPV. Mayweather stands to make 3x his normal purse, and at least 50% more than he made vs Canelo and yet still can't just cut the crap, offer a fair deal and make it happen. Instead it is an offer designed to kill the process while he saves face

And it wasn't just the purse, he dictated the date knowing full well this has been reserved, insisted it be on showtime only.

Additionally in his Fighthype interview he basically very subtly admitted to trolling Pacquiao regarding the PeD accusations which I found interesting. His quote basically says he was used by Pacquiao because he was joking around talking trash for the sake of it lol...quote is below

"I say certain things, but Manny Pacquiao, he don't really understand when I'm speaking slang. When I do say certain things, it's obvious whatever I'm saying gets under his camp's skin, and then the next thing you know, I'm hit with a lawsuit for defamation of character just because I voiced my opinion or I was having fun talking trash. I think that's a coward move. You know, people that's in the entertainment business may take shots at Floyd Mayweather and say certain things about Floyd Mayweather. I beef with people that's in my field or do what I do"


----------



## tliang1000

El-Terrible said:


> You're mistaken. There is a fine line between negotiating and killing a deal off. When you consider the history of these negotiations, Mayweather is simply sabotaging as he knows Arum will run out of patience with the demands
> 
> Espinoza had a recent cryptic tweet "to whom much is given, much is expected" it's pretty clear what he's saying. My bet is Floyds demands has taken him and his alleged 65-35 offer by surprise...


How is he sabotaging it when it is justified. Floyd provided his reasons in the showtime interview.


----------



## El-Terrible

tliang1000 said:


> How is he sabotaging it when it is justified. Floyd provided his reasons in the showtime interview.


I ask again, how do you go from 50-50 which you all say Floyd agreed to, to $40m. How do you justify the cotto split and what he got vs Oscar to what he is now offering Pacquiao which is $30-39m flat fee. Are you serious? Just be objective for once.

I hope I'm wrong and it is just negotiation but if it's a genuine offer he won't budge from then admit it is him once again offering something that will never be accepted by the other side


----------



## Trash Bags

El-Terrible said:


> That is not how negotiating works. He offered 40m, Pacquiao said no. Did Mayweather go back? No, he said that's it. Now he's saying less than that. And you think offering less than the amount that killed the deal dead is negotiating? This is the actions of someone desperate for the fight?
> 
> Mayweather got 32% vs Oscar and he was nowhere near the PPV star Pacquiao is. Cotto received 35% against Mayweather for the PPV. Mayweather stands to make 3x his normal purse, and at least 50% more than he made vs Canelo and yet still can't just cut the crap, offer a fair deal and make it happen. Instead it is an offer designed to kill the process while he saves face


pacquiao's not a 50 million dollar fighter. he's never made that kind of money. canelo, who drew millions of mexican boxing fans, only made 12 million against floyd. why should manny get more 35%? he would still make far more than he's ever made. he's never going to make that much in his life again. he's out of options. floyd, on the other hand, isn't. pacquiao should take the fight. 35% is more than reasonable.


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> That is not how negotiating works. He offered 40m, Pacquiao said no. Did Mayweather go back? No, he said that's it.


if you don't know anything about what happened then can you please re-frame from talking about it as if you do?

Both Mayweather and Pacquiao have verified that Mayweather offered Manny 40 million and Manny replied with 50/50 and handled the phone over to Koncz.

Shit Ariza will tell you the same thing and this was before Mayweather/Maidana I


----------



## tliang1000

El-Terrible said:


> I ask again, how do you go from 50-50 which you all say Floyd agreed to, to $40m. How do you justify the cotto split and what he got vs Oscar to what he is now offering Pacquiao which is $30-39m flat fee. Are you serious? Just be objective for once.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong and it is just negotiation but if it's a genuine offer he won't budge from then admit it is him once again offering something that will never be accepted by the other side


I have already said it so many times already.... and Floyd recently said it too. You are just refuse to comprehend it.
Pac got a controversial win in JMM3 which hurt Pac's stock, a controversial loss against Bradley, get koed by JMM4 and damaged the interest for their fight. Outsold by Floyd and doing poor numbers against Rios and Chris. Lower ranked in p4p and WW rankings. Floyd is a two division champ and remained undefeated and still the biggest Boxing draw. And Pac is lame as hell in promoting a fight. He doesn't even talk trash and have a very boring personality. Floyd is doing Manny a favor 40 really and will be playing the Heel role again. His fans, Pac fans and people tuning in to see if he gonna lose. All those i listed doesn't matter???


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> I ask again, how do you go from 50-50 which you all say Floyd agreed to, to $40m. How do you justify the cotto split and what he got vs Oscar to what he is now offering Pacquiao which is $30-39m flat fee. Are you serious? Just be objective for once.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong and it is just negotiation but if it's a genuine offer he won't budge from then admit it is him once again offering something that will never be accepted by the other side


Wanna know why Floyd went from 50/50 to 40 million? Because since then, Floyd became a bigger draw and Manny himself said he would take less money.

http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-shocker-ill-take-less-money-mayweather--47468


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/160860660966756352
Also Mayweather was guaranteed 32 millon and Cotto guaranteed 8 million. If they he did get 35% of the ppv revenue (which I bet you have no source for), then it wouldn't be the equivalent of Pacquiao getting a 40 million dollar guarantee plus 35%.


----------



## Trash Bags

tliang1000 said:


> I have already said it so many times already.... and Floyd recently said it too. You are just refuse to comprehend it.
> Pac got a controversial win in JMM3 which hurt Pac's stock, a controversial loss against Bradley, get koed by JMM4 and damaged the interest for their fight. Outsold by Floyd and doing poor numbers against Rios and Chris. Lower ranked in p4p and WW rankings. Floyd is a two division champ and remained undefeated and still the biggest Boxing draw. And Pac is lame as hell in promoting a fight. He doesn't even talk trash and have a very boring personality. Floyd is doing Manny a favor 40 really and will be playing the Heel role again. His fans, Pac fans and people tuning in to see if he gonna lose. All those i listed doesn't matter???


and on top of all that, his last three fights have been lame as hell. i didnt even stay up for his fights against rios and algieri. we all knew what was going to happen.


----------



## tliang1000

Trash Bags said:


> and on top of all that, his last three fights have been lame as hell. i didnt even stay up for his fights against rios and algieri. we all knew what was going to happen.


All Arum cares about is keeping the money in house. He overcooked Juanma Lopez and Gamboa and both of them didn't make shit when they could've made millions and the fighters got screwed. Arum got paid either way and he did the same with Pac. Pac wasn't suppose to lose to JMM.


----------



## gander tasco

I dunno what u guys r going on about. Floyd khan is gonna be next, that is a given


----------



## tliang1000

gander tasco said:


> I dunno what u guys r going on about. Floyd khan is gonna be next, that is a given


Tell your hero to accept the terms and sign the contract :deal


----------



## bballchump11

gander tasco said:


> I dunno what u guys r going on about. Floyd khan is gonna be next, that is a given


naw I heard Floyd is ducking Khan


----------



## Bulakenyo

Guys saying Pacquiao should take the terms because he's desperate for money or doesnt deserve a decent cut, I think Manny will agree to at worst, 40-60. More than that, I dont think so.

He and his extended family has been financially set since the Morales fights, as long as he spends all his money in the Philippines, he'll live like a king all his life.

Plus the lifetime business contracts with the biggest food and beverage corp in the Philippines, property and business alone, that'll be more than enough.

For example, earning 40,000 dollars a year in the US isnt that big, but spending that in the Philippines is like having 5000 of Philippine money each day. And the daily minimum wage is like 500 pesos.

It's crazy how much your foreign currency goes a long long way when you spend it in the PH. Anybody here who has been to the country can attest to that.

Even if worst case scenario, he loses all his money to taxes (highly unlikely, he's probably stashed a lot of those DelaHoya and Hatton, Cotto etc prize money in offshore accounts, thanks to Arum advice) and is left with less than a million dollars only, he'll still be living like a king.

He's not desperate to sign an unfair contract. He'll live comfortably, with or wihout the FMJ fight.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

*Pac " You all know his fighting style. Most of his previous fights, if not all induced us to sleep"*

http://www.cbssports.com/general/ey...o-says-floyd-mayweather-jr-has-nowhere-to-run

The back and forth between Floyd Mayweather Jr. and Manny Pacquiao, which has been going on for what seems like an eternity, seems to be drawing somewhat nearer to an actual bout.
On Monday, Pacquiao answered Mayweather's challenge from last week, saying that the undefeated champion has run out of places to hide.
"He has reached a dead end," Pacquiao said of Mayweather, according to Sky Sports. "He has nowhere to run but to fight me."
Pacquiao seems to think the biggest challenge in fighting Mayweather will be to keep the fans' interest -- though fans seem pretty interested in whatever these two do.

"I will try my best to make this a thrilling and entertaining fight," Pacquiao said. "But I doubt if he's gonna engage me in a slugfest. You all know his fighting style. Most of his previous fights, if not all, induced us to sleep.
"I know what I have to do. I will chase him wherever he goes just in case he decides to run around the ring. We will devise a good fight plan against him."
He went on to say that money is not an issue, and that Mayweather can take whatever amount of the purse he wants. Pacquiao claims this fight is about more than money.
"This fight is about legacy, this is about making the fans happy and, above all, this is for the good of boxing," he said.


----------



## tliang1000

Rockinghorseshit said:


> http://www.cbssports.com/general/ey...o-says-floyd-mayweather-jr-has-nowhere-to-run
> 
> The back and forth between Floyd Mayweather Jr. and Manny Pacquiao, which has been going on for what seems like an eternity, seems to be drawing somewhat nearer to an actual bout.
> On Monday, Pacquiao answered Mayweather's challenge from last week, saying that the undefeated champion has run out of places to hide.
> "He has reached a dead end," Pacquiao said of Mayweather, according to Sky Sports. "He has nowhere to run but to fight me."
> Pacquiao seems to think the biggest challenge in fighting Mayweather will be to keep the fans' interest -- though fans seem pretty interested in whatever these two do.
> 
> "I will try my best to make this a thrilling and entertaining fight," Pacquiao said. "But I doubt if he's gonna engage me in a slugfest. You all know his fighting style. Most of his previous fights, if not all, induced us to sleep.
> "I know what I have to do. I will chase him wherever he goes just in case he decides to run around the ring. We will devise a good fight plan against him."
> He went on to say that money is not an issue, and that Mayweather can take whatever amount of the purse he wants. Pacquiao claims this fight is about more than money.
> "This fight is about legacy, this is about making the fans happy and, above all, this is for the good of boxing," he said.


Both have the opposing style of each other. intriguing fight indeed.

LOL your thread dissolved quick!


----------



## poorface

bballchump11 said:


> naw I heard Floyd is ducking Khan


I wanted to bump the "Will Floyd duck or cherrypick Khan" thread but figured merger mad IB would dump it in the general thread.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> Wanna know why Floyd went from 50/50 to 40 million? Because since then, Floyd became a bigger draw and Manny himself said he would take less money.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-shocker-ill-take-less-money-mayweather--47468
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/160860660966756352
> Also Mayweather was guaranteed 32 millon and Cotto guaranteed 8 million. If they he did get 35% of the ppv revenue (which I bet you have no source for), then it wouldn't be the equivalent of Pacquiao getting a 40 million dollar guarantee plus 35%.


Floyd getting wiser and changing his strategy.

Back then he'd overlook all of emmanuel's bullshitting and lies. Now he's smart and puts it on blast


----------



## JohnAnthony

El-Terrible said:


> That is not how negotiating works. He offered 40m, Pacquiao said no. Did Mayweather go back? No, he said that's it. Now he's saying less than that. And you think offering less than the amount that killed the deal dead is negotiating? This is the actions of someone desperate for the fight?
> 
> Mayweather got 32% vs Oscar and he was nowhere near the PPV star Pacquiao is. Cotto received 35% against Mayweather for the PPV. Mayweather stands to make 3x his normal purse, and at least 50% more than he made vs Canelo and yet still can't just cut the crap, offer a fair deal and make it happen. Instead it is an offer designed to kill the process while he saves face
> 
> And it wasn't just the purse, he dictated the date knowing full well this has been reserved, insisted it be on showtime only.
> 
> Additionally in his Fighthype interview he basically very subtly admitted to trolling Pacquiao regarding the PeD accusations which I found interesting. His quote basically says he was used by Pacquiao because he was joking around talking trash for the sake of it lol...quote is below
> 
> "I say certain things, but Manny Pacquiao, he don't really understand when I'm speaking slang. When I do say certain things, it's obvious whatever I'm saying gets under his camp's skin, and then the next thing you know, I'm hit with a lawsuit for defamation of character just because I voiced my opinion or I was having fun talking trash. I think that's a coward move. You know, people that's in the entertainment business may take shots at Floyd Mayweather and say certain things about Floyd Mayweather. I beef with people that's in my field or do what I do"


good post


----------



## tliang1000

JohnAnthony said:


> good post


He pulled it out of his ass, and you thought it was good post?! lol
Pacturds source comes from another turd's opinion is good enough for you guys.

Floyd offered 40 and Pac said no! 50/50. Floyd then tells pac to get on the same page with his Promoter.


----------



## JohnAnthony

tliang1000 said:


> He pulled it out of his ass, and you thought it was good post?! lol
> Pacturds source comes from another turd's opinion is good enough for you guys.
> 
> Floyd offered 40 and Pac said no! 50/50. Floyd then tells pac to get on the same page with his Promoter.


They were getting nowhere with 50/50, so pac said he'd take less to make the fight happen.

In flomo and floyd mines that meand he must accept a flat fee with no ppv or else he's ducking haha idiots.

It would be like going for a job paying 50k that you want so say you'l take a bit less if you need to. So the boss says ok. 15k. What you said you'd take less.

The fact is these are 2 ppv fighters. the fight needs a reasonably ppv split.


----------



## tliang1000

JohnAnthony said:


> They were getting nowhere with 50/50, so pac said he'd take less to make the fight happen.
> 
> In flomo and floyd mines that meand he must accept a flat fee with no ppv or else he's ducking haha idiots.
> 
> It would be like going for a job paying 50k that you want so say you'l take a bit less if you need to. So the boss says ok. 15k. What you said you'd take less.
> 
> The fact is these are 2 ppv fighters. the fight needs a reasonably ppv split.


Did you watch any of the BB's videos? :--(

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cmsWz3YWyA


----------



## JohnAnthony

apparently this is Manny Pacs latest release.

I hope this is true so the fight gets made. At this point in time 60/40 seems fair. But if Manny has to accept less to allow the greedy chicken to step in the ring then so be it.

_â€œMayweather can get the amount he wants. As early as January this year, I challenged him to a charity fight. Until now, he has not agreed to it. So, money is not the issue in our fight. This fight is about legacy, this is about making the fans happy and, above all, this is for the good of boxing.â€_


----------



## tliang1000

JohnAnthony said:


> apparently this is Manny Pacs latest release.
> 
> I hope this is true so the fight gets made. At this point in time 60/40 seems fair. But if Manny has to accept less to allow the greedy chicken to step in the ring then so be it.
> 
> _â€œMayweather can get the amount he wants. As early as January this year, I challenged him to a charity fight. Until now, he has not agreed to it. So, money is not the issue in our fight. This fight is about legacy, this is about making the fans happy and, above all, this is for the good of boxing.â€_


He didn't have to take less money to begin with at first nego 50/50 but Pac walked away and continue to walk away. Pac better accept before he becomes irrelevant.


----------



## JohnAnthony

tliang1000 said:


> Did you watch any of the BB's videos? :--(
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cmsWz3YWyA




fair enough, but i find it hard to understand.

You have videos on both side. You have 50 cent saying floyd was the one that didnt want it.

50 cent or Ariza aren't people that i believe by any means, they both seem like disgruntled people who got kicked out of there camps.

Anyways i've got better things to do than trawl outube for videos blaming each fighter. (Yes there are ones that blame floyd and Pac)


----------



## tliang1000

JohnAnthony said:


> fair enough, but i find it hard to understand.
> 
> You have videos on both side. You have 50 cent saying floyd was the one that didnt want it.
> 
> 50 cent or Ariza aren't people that i believe by any means, they both seem like disgruntled people who got kicked out of there camps.
> 
> Anyways i've got better things to do than trawl outube for videos blaming each fighter. (Yes there are ones that blame floyd and Pac)


Seriously? 50 cent?


----------



## El-Terrible

tliang1000 said:


> He pulled it out of his ass, and you thought it was good post?! lol
> Pacturds source comes from another turd's opinion is good enough for you guys.
> 
> Floyd offered 40 and Pac said no! 50/50. Floyd then tells pac to get on the same page with his Promoter.


I had hope that you wouldn't be a typical FLomo - you still don't address the climbdown from 50-50 to $40m flat. You don't address the Floyd/Oscar split when Floyd was nowhere near the same PPV star and you don't address the Cotto/Mayweather split. Instead you repeat the same old Floyd logic "Floyd offered $40m, Pacquiao said no" - it's tiresome. TRy to debate or concede - I am happy to concede things when it's right - not taking the RBT in 2009, bogus from Pacquiao's camp.

It is the attitude of fans like you that allows Floyd to do as he wishes.

Arum has just commented on FLoyd's calling out - and as expected he said Floyd's words were as if Floyd woke up in the middle of a conversation and started spouting things no one was talking about.

It is clear to me that

- CBS/Showtime are exerting a lot of pressure on Floyd. 2 fights left, they have not made the $ they wanted. 3/4 fights do less than 900,000 PPVs. They want Pacquiao
- Pacquiao genuinely wants the fight
- Arum has now come round to wanting it, he has taken enough out of Pacquiao and for the first time genuinely wants to make it happen - no doubt he has been happy not to make it before
- Mayweather is not interested and is attempting to politically make demands out of Showtime's control.

Espinoza's claim of the 65-35 backs up what Arum has insinuated about the purse which he implied was in the 2/3 ballpark but not as less as that. It is certain Arum and Moonves have spoken, and had discussed "sometime in the first 6 months". Espinoza has no reason to lie, so I tend to believe that was the offer.

It is obvious the Canelo date has been mentioned. Now all of a sudden you have Mayweather whose singing a completely different tune to not only Arum, but to people in his own camp who have talked about the fight. Immediately after Espinoza tweets "To whom a lot is given, a lot is expected"

And YET, the extent of intellect FLomos like Tilang seem capable of is repeating over and over "He didn't take the test in 2009 (almost 7 years back). "He was offered $40m and said no" atsch


----------



## El-Terrible

bballchump11 said:


> Wanna know why Floyd went from 50/50 to 40 million? Because since then, Floyd became a bigger draw and Manny himself said he would take less money.
> .


Oh yes, so he went from 50-50, not to 55-45 or even 60-40 - but instead to $40m flat on a fight which with gates, PPV, sponsors could easily bring in well over $200m it means the offer amounts to potentially as little as 20%, much less than Cotto's split of 35% against Floyd and much less than the 32% Floyd received against Oscar when his PPV was nowhere.

If I have 10$ and we discuss splitting it in half for a long time and argue over and then I finally concede and say, "I'll take a bit less then so we can get this done" I'm not going to be very happy when you say "Ok then, here's $2"

The only other argument is a very close, but controversial win over Marquez, but it was still a win, their 3rd close fight. This warrants 50-50 to $40m? It is incredibly convenient how that fight warrants a firm loss, but the BRadley loss also counts as a loss - laughable.

As for his PPVs, he did 1.15m vs Margarito, and Mosley and Marquez III was over 1m too - these were Pacquiao's 3 fights before that $40m offer was made in January 2012 - so then it wasn't about his PPV numbers, it was all because of a close fight to Marquez. Now it's all about the PPVs :lol:

Incredible logic :verysad


----------



## El-Terrible

JohnAnthony said:


> They were getting nowhere with 50/50, so pac said he'd take less to make the fight happen.
> 
> In flomo and floyd mines that meand he must accept a flat fee with no ppv or else he's ducking haha idiots.
> 
> It would be like going for a job paying 50k that you want so say you'l take a bit less if you need to. So the boss says ok. 15k. What you said you'd take less.
> 
> The fact is these are 2 ppv fighters. the fight needs a reasonably ppv split.


It is a very simple concept, I just used a simple example to explain it to these imbeciles - but they either still don't get it or it would hurt too much to admit it was a bogus offer


----------



## JohnAnthony

El-Terrible said:


> I had hope that you wouldn't be a typical FLomo - you still don't address the climbdown from 50-50 to $40m flat. You don't address the Floyd/Oscar split when Floyd was nowhere near the same PPV star and you don't address the Cotto/Mayweather split. Instead you repeat the same old Floyd logic "Floyd offered $40m, Pacquiao said no" - it's tiresome. TRy to debate or concede - I am happy to concede things when it's right - not taking the RBT in 2009, bogus from Pacquiao's camp.
> 
> It is the attitude of fans like you that allows Floyd to do as he wishes.
> 
> Arum has just commented on FLoyd's calling out - and as expected he said Floyd's words were as if Floyd woke up in the middle of a conversation and started spouting things no one was talking about.
> 
> It is clear to me that
> 
> - CBS/Showtime are exerting a lot of pressure on Floyd. 2 fights left, they have not made the $ they wanted. 3/4 fights do less than 900,000 PPVs. They want Pacquiao
> - Pacquiao genuinely wants the fight
> - Arum has now come round to wanting it, he has taken enough out of Pacquiao and for the first time genuinely wants to make it happen - no doubt he has been happy not to make it before
> - Mayweather is not interested and is attempting to politically make demands out of Showtime's control.
> 
> Espinoza's claim of the 65-35 backs up what Arum has insinuated about the purse which he implied was in the 2/3 ballpark but not as less as that. It is certain Arum and Moonves have spoken, and had discussed "sometime in the first 6 months". Espinoza has no reason to lie, so I tend to believe that was the offer.
> 
> It is obvious the Canelo date has been mentioned. Now all of a sudden you have Mayweather whose singing a completely different tune to not only Arum, but to people in his own camp who have talked about the fight. Immediately after Espinoza tweets "To whom a lot is given, a lot is expected"
> 
> And YET, the extent of intellect FLomos like Tilang seem capable of is repeating over and over "He didn't take the test in 2009 (almost 7 years back). "He was offered $40m and said no" atsch


Good post.

Just expect the same pointless responce from tilang, that Manny Pac should have accepted a flat fee with no PPV upside, despite the fact he is one of the biggest PPV stars in the history of the sport.


----------



## JohnAnthony

tliang1000 said:


> He didn't have to take less money to begin with at first nego 50/50 but Pac walked away and continue to walk away. Pac better accept before he becomes irrelevant.


you need to accept, that if manny had accepted the drug test. Floyd would have put in other Road Blocks.

Manny would accept it a few months later, then another road block. Manny would accept that, then another road black. Manny would accept that then Floyd would go on Vacation.

Manny is not without fault i agree, but its floyd who keeps moving the goal posts.


----------



## quincy k

El-Terrible said:


> It is a very simple concept, I just used a simple example to explain it to these imbeciles - but they either still don't get it or it would hurt too much to admit it was a bogus offer


i put many of these flomos on my ignore list and suggest that you do the same. after throwing down cans of whoop-ass on a few of these flomos and informing them that they were on my ignore list for stupidity some of them actually started stalking me.

it got to the point that it was like arguing with my six-year-old nephew that 1+1 equals two when hes arguing three. the last flomo here i tried to discuss paq/floyd with argued that maidana is a better fighter than a prime 147 iron-chinned ricardo mayorga,who would absolutely kick the living fuken shit out of marcos. ktfo cold. its like you can clearly tell that the majority of these flomos have only been following the sport for five or six yearss or so by some of the stupid shi-t they say

floyd never asks for vada type drug testing with any of his opponents until the public is demanding that he fight manny and none of paqs prior opponents ever asked for vada type testing. coincidence? wtf?

@*bballchump11*, who is huge mayweather fan although rational about it, and myself have come to an educated agreement that if paq concedes to a 40/60 split, the fight in vegas or texas, no catchweight and full VADA testing and mayweather still does not accept the fight then he simply does not want it.

_







Originally Posted by *quincy k* 
fight in vegas or texas

no catchweight(fight is at 147)

full testing

40/60 split in favor of floyd

if paq agrees to these conditions and the fight does not get made, in your opinion, do you agree that mayweather simply does to want to fight pacquiao?

_

_*Yeah most likely it means Floyd doesn't want to fight. He still may have issues with Arum though. According to Stephen A Smith, he got information inside the Mayweather camp that Mayweather recently offered $10 million dollars to step aside. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCBRMzuTYLo

Just cross your fingers that CBS's CEO can bring the sides together successfully*_

this should close the thread


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> i put many of these flomos on my ignore list and suggest that you do the same. after throwing down cans of whoop-ass on a few of these flomos and informing them that they were on my ignore list for stupidity some of them actually started stalking me.
> 
> it got to the point that it was like arguing with my six-year-old nephew that 1+1 equals two when hes arguing three. the last flomo here i tried to discuss paq/floyd with argued that maidana is a better fighter than a prime 147 iron-chinned ricardo mayorga,who would absolutely kick the living fuken shit out of marcos. ktfo cold. its like you can clearly tell that the majority of these flomos have only been following the sport for five or six yearss or so by some of the stupid shi-t they say
> 
> floyd never asks for vada type drug testing with any of his opponents until the public is demanding that he fight manny and none of paqs prior opponents ever asked for vada type testing. coincidence? wtf?
> 
> @*bballchump11*, who is huge mayweather fan although rational about it, and myself have come to an educated agreement that if paq concedes to a 40/60 split, the fight in vegas or texas, no catchweight and full VADA testing and mayweather still does not accept the fight then he simply does not want it.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *quincy k*
> fight in vegas or texas
> 
> no catchweight(fight is at 147)
> 
> full testing
> 
> 40/60 split in favor of floyd
> 
> if paq agrees to these conditions and the fight does not get made, in your opinion, do you agree that mayweather simply does to want to fight pacquiao?
> 
> _
> 
> _*Yeah most likely it means Floyd doesn't want to fight. He still may have issues with Arum though. According to Stephen A Smith, he got information inside the Mayweather camp that Mayweather recently offered $10 million dollars to step aside.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCBRMzuTYLo
> 
> Just cross your fingers that CBS's CEO can bring the sides together successfully*_
> 
> this should close the thread


What would close the thread is you not taking up entire pages with your dreadfully mundane and repetitive posts.

Btw, why is Floyd ranked no.1 by Ring Magazine, @quincy k?


----------



## Concrete

The ball is in Mayweather's court, since Arum may be finally willing to cash out. I think Canelo & Cotto taking the May 2nd date is a killer though. At the same time they might have jumped to take that date because they felt Mayweather-Pac was close to happening. But I see that being more of a problem then the purse split.

Pac said "Mayweather can get the split he wants". I don't really care if Mayweather gets the split he wants or not but I hope Pac isn't saying this to the public but not really honoring it like he is known to do.


----------



## bjl12

JohnAnthony said:


> you need to accept, that if manny had accepted the drug test. Floyd would have put in other Road Blocks.
> 
> Manny would accept it a few months later, then another road block. Manny would accept that, then another road black. Manny would accept that then Floyd would go on Vacation.
> 
> Manny is not without fault i agree, but its floyd who keeps moving the goal posts.


Why was Manny afraid of needles? Why did blood weaken him? Why does it take 9 months for cuts to heal? Why does Manny need an outdoor stadium built?

Not a Flomo, but I can't stand when dumb fucks post shit that removes any responsibility from Pacfuck. The first negotiations were exclusively Pacquiao/Roach/Arum's fault - literally...their fault (in Roach's words even). Future negotiations would be Floyd's fault as he acted like a baby about his health, fitted caps, and people not putting words in his mouth....which was hilarious :rofl

But don't get it twisted, Pacfuck definitely deserves more than his share of blame. It's people like you I don't understand. How anyone can defend a fighter who avoids drug tests for *YEARS*and yet not be crucified for doing so...makes no fucking sense, especially in a sport this brutal. Delusional fans man


----------



## bjl12

Concrete said:


> The ball is in Mayweather's court, since Arum may be finally willing to cash out. I think Canelo & Cotto taking the May 2nd date is a killer though. At the same time they might have jumped to take that date because they felt Mayweather-Pac was close to happening. But I see that being more of a problem then the purse split.
> 
> Pac said "Mayweather can get the split he wants". I don't really care if Mayweather gets the split he wants or not but I hope Pac isn't *saying this to the public but not really honoring it* like he is known to do.


this pretty much sums up Top Rank/Manny/Roach for the last 4-5 years


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> i put many of these flomos on my ignore list and suggest that you do the same. after throwing down cans of whoop-ass on a few of these flomos and informing them that they were on my ignore list for stupidity some of them actually started stalking me.
> 
> it got to the point that it was like arguing with my six-year-old nephew that 1+1 equals two when hes arguing three. the last flomo here i tried to discuss paq/floyd with argued that maidana is a better fighter than a prime 147 iron-chinned ricardo mayorga,who would absolutely kick the living fuken shit out of marcos. ktfo cold. its like you can clearly tell that the majority of these flomos have only been following the sport for five or six yearss or so by some of the stupid shi-t they say
> 
> floyd never asks for vada type drug testing with any of his opponents until the public is demanding that he fight manny and none of paqs prior opponents ever asked for vada type testing. coincidence? wtf?
> 
> @*bballchump11*, who is huge mayweather fan although rational about it, and myself have come to an educated agreement that if paq concedes to a 40/60 split, the fight in vegas or texas, no catchweight and full VADA testing and mayweather still does not accept the fight then he simply does not want it.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *quincy k*
> fight in vegas or texas
> 
> no catchweight(fight is at 147)
> 
> full testing
> 
> 40/60 split in favor of floyd
> 
> if paq agrees to these conditions and the fight does not get made, in your opinion, do you agree that mayweather simply does to want to fight pacquiao?
> 
> _
> 
> _*Yeah most likely it means Floyd doesn't want to fight. He still may have issues with Arum though. According to Stephen A Smith, he got information inside the Mayweather camp that Mayweather recently offered $10 million dollars to step aside.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCBRMzuTYLo
> 
> Just cross your fingers that CBS's CEO can bring the sides together successfully*_
> 
> this should close the thread


:lol::roflatsch:lol:


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> What would close the thread is you not taking up entire pages with your dreadfully mundane and repetitive posts.
> 
> Btw, why is Floyd ranked no.1 by Ring Magazine, @*quincy k*?


 @*steviebruno*

for the fifth time you are on my ignore list; please respect the chb forum and put me on yours as well that way we do not have to interact. stalking someone over the internet because you got embarrassed defending your hero floyd who you dont know, will never know and could give a rats azz about you is pathetic and sad.

seriously, five times?

get a life


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> @*steviebruno*
> 
> for the fifth time you are on my ignore list; please respect the chb forum and put me on yours as well that way we do not have to interact. stalking someone over the internet because you got embarrassed defending your hero floyd who you dont know, will never know and could give a rats azz about you is pathetic and sad.
> 
> seriously, five times?
> 
> get a life


You were much more entertaining as roach bitchas.

When they turn you out in the booty bin?


----------



## quincy k

MichiganWarrior said:


> You were much more entertaining as roach bitchas.
> 
> When they turn you out in the booty bin?


i have no idea who "roach bitchas" is

but did you internet stalk him as well when informed that you were on his ignore list?

ask for his address?









Originally Posted by *MichiganWarrior* 
_Floyd only made maidana wear his gloves when he tried to make do some shady shit

You think Floyd had a choice in negotiations with Oscar

Apart of being the A side bitchass

But its only Floyd who demands lol

Stalking? *Give me your address and ill comr bitch slap you personally hoe cakes*_

good grief you are sad living in you moms cold michigan basement resorting to internet stalking because you have no life

wtf is wrong with you flomos vicariously living through another mans life?

excuse me but im not used to dealing with you type of people. and you wonder why you are on my ignore list?

youre mentally disturbed


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> @*steviebruno*
> 
> for the fifth time you are on my ignore list; please respect the chb forum and put me on yours as well that way we do not have to interact. stalking someone over the internet because you got embarrassed defending your hero floyd who you dont know, will never know and could give a rats azz about you is pathetic and sad.
> 
> seriously, five times?
> 
> get a life


Seems that you still can't come up with an answer. What's pathetic is you destroying bandwidths by cutting, pasting, and quoting like you're working on a thesis or something. But maybe this really is your area of study (pinoy cock). That's right, cover your ears and run off like a little bitch ass Pacfag hoe.

@quincy k


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> Seems that you still can't come up with an answer. What's pathetic is you destroying bandwidths by cutting, pasting, and quoting like you're working on a thesis or something. But maybe this really is your area of study (pinoy cock). That's right, cover your ears and run off like a _*little bitch ass Pacfag hoe.*_
> 
> @*quincy k*


youre hoping that an educated person is going to want to interact with an internet stalker from the ghetto speaking ebonics?

i could just imagine you being that idiot that gets kicked out of a bar because you wont leave some girl alone who rejects you and ends up having to get the bouncer.

this is like the sixth time im telling you that i dont want anything to do with you

stop embarrassing yourself


----------



## Reppin501

Well good to know that money isn't going to be the issue that holds this fight back...
http://news.yahoo.com/pacquiao-says-money-no-object-mayweather-showdown-083519168--box.html

"Mayweather can get the amount he wants. As early as January this year, I challenged him to a charity fight. Until now, he has not agreed to it. So, money is not the issue in our fight," Pacquiao said on his official website


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> youre hoping that an educated person is going to want to interact with an internet stalker from the ghetto speaking ebonics?
> 
> i could just imagine you being that idiot that gets kicked out of a bar because you wont leave some girl alone who rejects you and ends up having to get the bouncer.
> 
> this is like the sixth time im telling you that i dont want anything to do with you
> 
> stop embarrassing yourself


You're likening yourself to a whorish girl in a bar and that's probably the most accurate thing you've said in some time now.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> i have no idea who "roach bitchas" is
> 
> but did you internet stalk him as well when informed that you were on his ignore list?
> 
> ask for his address?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MichiganWarrior*
> _Floyd only made maidana wear his gloves when he tried to make do some shady shit
> 
> You think Floyd had a choice in negotiations with Oscar
> 
> Apart of being the A side bitchass
> 
> But its only Floyd who demands lol
> 
> Stalking? *Give me your address and ill comr bitch slap you personally hoe cakes*_
> 
> good grief you are sad living in you moms cold michigan basement resorting to internet stalking because you have no life
> 
> wtf is wrong with you flomos vicariously living through another mans life?
> 
> excuse me but im not used to dealing with you type of people. and you wonder why you are on my ignore list?
> 
> youre mentally disturbed


:lol::rofl:lol:

Stop trying to impersonate someone with an education capfunds

Always hilarious to me when **** try to change their ID and act like different person as if your retardation isnt enough to tell you were. You and Mal need mental help haha


----------



## steviebruno

Reppin501 said:


> Well good to know that money isn't going to be the issue that holds this fight back...
> http://news.yahoo.com/pacquiao-says-money-no-object-mayweather-showdown-083519168--box.html
> 
> "Mayweather can get the amount he wants. As early as January this year, I challenged him to a charity fight. Until now, he has not agreed to it. So, money is not the issue in our fight," Pacquiao said on his official website


LOL. Pac is so damn stupid.


----------



## SpeedKills

*Floyd Mayweather - "I am focused on Manny Pacquiao" "Amir Khans name holds no weight"*






SMH, pretty sure AK is more popular than your recent opposition.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

SpeedKills said:


> SMH, pretty sure AK is more popular than your recent opposition.


He's right. Relative to emmanuel no one in America knows who the hell Amir is.

In addition to the greater popularity, emmanuel would also bring more revenue to a Floyd fight. An emmanuel fight has historical significance unlike Amir.


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> You're likening yourself to a whorish girl in a bar and that's probably the most accurate thing you've said in some time now.


so now all girls that go to a bar are whores?

is that how it is in your ghetto bar?

no wonder you act the way you do...its your environment and upbringing

all this because you lost some argument with me over your imaginary friend floyd mayweather?

do you even make minimum wage or are you paid under the table there in the ghetto?


----------



## bballchump11

*Floyd Mayweather- "I am focused on Manny Pacquiao, not Amir Khan"*


----------



## bballchump11

Stephen A Smith is dead on


----------



## bballchump11

JohnAnthony said:


> fair enough, but i find it hard to understand.
> 
> You have videos on both side. You have 50 cent saying floyd was the one that didnt want it.
> 
> 50 cent or Ariza aren't people that i believe by any means, they both seem like disgruntled people who got kicked out of there camps.
> 
> Anyways i've got better things to do than trawl outube for videos blaming each fighter. (Yes there are ones that blame floyd and Pac)


No 50 Cent said specifcally in that same video everybody likes to post that Floyd tried to make the fight happen. People just keep looking at the one quote saying "Floyd ducked Manny". Then he turns around right away and says he tried to make it happen.


----------



## JohnAnthony

SpeedKills said:


> SMH, pretty sure AK is more popular than your recent opposition.


I genuinely feel this fight will get made now!

The statement from Manny that Money isnt an option and he'll agree to floyds demands. Now this.

I think we might be Getting the fight in May Folks!


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> Oh yes, so he went from 50-50, not to 55-45 or even 60-40 - but instead to $40m flat on a fight which with gates, PPV, sponsors could easily bring in well over $200m it means the offer amounts to potentially as little as 20%, much less than Cotto's split of 35% against Floyd and much less than the 32% Floyd received against Oscar when his PPV was nowhere.
> 
> If I have 10$ and we discuss splitting it in half for a long time and argue over and then I finally concede and say, "I'll take a bit less then so we can get this done" I'm not going to be very happy when you say "Ok then, here's $2"
> 
> The only other argument is a very close, but controversial win over Marquez, but it was still a win, their 3rd close fight. This warrants 50-50 to $40m? It is incredibly convenient how that fight warrants a firm loss, but the BRadley loss also counts as a loss - laughable.
> 
> As for his PPVs, he did 1.15m vs Margarito, and Mosley and Marquez III was over 1m too - these were Pacquiao's 3 fights before that $40m offer was made in January 2012 - so then it wasn't about his PPV numbers, it was all because of a close fight to Marquez. Now it's all about the PPVs :lol:
> 
> Incredible logic :verysad


Damn you always have to post these long posts? Like what Ariza said, Manny didn't give Floyd any counter offer. Like it was confirmed by Manny's team and Floyd himself, Manny said 50/50 and got off the phone. And the cable companies take around 50% of the ppv revenue right away. And I already bitch slapped your "Cotto got 35%" statement down. Please stop repeating that bullshit.


----------



## rjjfan




----------



## JohnAnthony

bballchump11 said:


> No 50 Cent said specifcally in that same video everybody likes to post that Floyd tried to make the fight happen. People just keep looking at the one quote saying "Floyd ducked Manny". Then he turns around right away and says he tried to make it happen.


I saw him say numerous times in differant radio interviews when he was doing the rounds that floyd was the one who didnt even want to negotiate. Everyone around him was trying to make it.

But anyway who cares. This is all old news.

I'm genuinely a little optimistic from today. Manny Pacs Statement, mixed with floyds es news interview.

I really think we might get it.

More to do also with poor ppv sales from Manny and some extent floyd, and alsothe fact Floyds other options aren't the greatest.


----------



## JohnAnthony

bjl12 said:


> Why was Manny afraid of needles? Why did blood weaken him? Why does it take 9 months for cuts to heal? Why does Manny need an outdoor stadium built?
> 
> Not a Flomo, but I can't stand when dumb fucks post shit that removes any responsibility from Pacfuck. The first negotiations were exclusively Pacquiao/Roach/Arum's fault - literally...their fault (in Roach's words even). Future negotiations would be Floyd's fault as he acted like a baby about his health, fitted caps, and people not putting words in his mouth....which was hilarious :rofl
> 
> But don't get it twisted, Pacfuck definitely deserves more than his share of blame. It's people like you I don't understand. How anyone can defend a fighter who avoids drug tests for *YEARS*and yet not be crucified for doing so...makes no fucking sense, especially in a sport this brutal. Delusional fans man


zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bballchump11

JohnAnthony said:


> I saw him say numerous times in differant radio interviews when he was doing the rounds that floyd was the one who didnt even want to negotiate. Everyone around him was trying to make it.
> 
> But anyway who cares. This is all old news.
> 
> I'm genuinely a little optimistic from today. Manny Pacs Statement, mixed with floyds es news interview.
> 
> I really think we might get it.
> 
> More to do also with poor ppv sales from Manny and some extent floyd, and alsothe fact Floyds other options aren't the greatest.







4:30 "He's not afraid of Pacquiao or any fighter

6:28 "To his credit there was a point where he actually wanted to make the fight. Right before he was going in [jail]"

but yeah it's old news. Pacquiao will accept whatever Mayweather offers him and now lets get the date set


----------



## Carpe Diem

I just hope that Floyd doesn't contradicts himself again. There's no turning back now after he made the "Khan holds no weight" comment. It's either fight Manny in May or retires for good. The only way to make the Khan fight legit is for Khan to fight Brook and win the IBF belt, but until then, i really hope Khan isn't the guy he'll fight in May. Mayweather-Pacquiao, make it happen.


----------



## Reppin501

The initial negotiations in 2009, and right before he went to jail...Floyd did his part to make the fight, Arum wrecked both negotiations and kept Manny away for whatever reasons...outside of those two occassions I don't disagree that Floyd has been like "fuck ya'll" and wasn't even willing to entertain it. At the end of the day the fact of the matter is Floyd has made two legitimate runs at making this fight, not sure how anyone can dispute that.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Carpe Diem said:


> I just hope that Floyd doesn't contradicts himself again. There's no turning back now after he made the "Khan holds no weight" comment. It's either fight Manny in May or retires for good. The only way to make the Khan fight legit is for Khan to fight Brook and win the IBF belt, but until then, i really hope Khan isn't the guy he'll fight in May. Mayweather-Pacquiao, make it happen.


How I see it is Amir is Plan B

Floyd has a monster ego. I don't see him retiring because an emmanuel fight didn't happen. That would make emmanuel seem high value and important


----------



## bballchump11

Get your tickets ready 

http://www.ticketcity.com/las-vegas...her-vs-manny-pacquiao-may-2-2015-1284732.html


----------



## church11

bballchump11 said:


> Stephen A Smith is dead on


sorry brother i can't watch this at work right now. brief synopsis on what smith said?


----------



## Reppin501

God I hope this gets done...there will be nothing sweeter than coming in here afterward to see all the backtracking...the absences...the excuse making. Once this fight gets done, and I really believe there is a chance, there is going to be this sickening feeling in the gut of many Manny fans/Floyd haters...like "oh shit, this is really going to happen", then little by little...day by day...the realization is going to set in, culminating with May 2nd. Cold dose of reality coming...get your popcorn ready.


----------



## church11

Reppin501 said:


> God I hope this gets done...there will be nothing sweeter than coming in here afterward to see all the backtracking...the absences...the excuse making. Once this fight gets done, and I really believe there is a chance, there is going to be this sickening feeling in the gut of many Manny fans/Floyd haters...like "oh shit, this is really going to happen", then little by little...day by day...the realization is going to set in, culminating with May 2nd. Cold dose of reality coming...get your popcorn ready.


this post reminds me of the feeling of satisfaction that set in live at the floyd/canelo fight...i'm not exaggerating, literally EVERYWHERE in vegas that weekend there were ppl walking around with the red canelo headbands...and the crowd during the fight was SO loud/supportive for canelo...the cheers and songs and everything....then by like the third round, it was almost silent...just crestfallen...then as the fight progressed, the chants of "TMT" and "KNOCK HIM OUT" started...it was just an incredible experience...


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

church11 said:


> this post reminds me of the feeling of satisfaction that set in live at the floyd/canelo fight...i'm not exaggerating, literally EVERYWHERE in vegas that weekend there were ppl walking around with the red canelo headbands...and the crowd during the fight was SO loud/supportive for canelo...the cheers and songs and everything....then by the third round, it was almost silent...just crestfallen...then as the fight progressed, the chants of "TMT" and "KNOCK HIM OUT" started...it was just an incredible experience...


My fav guys are the ones who deride hype trains. Seeing the people riding the train have their collective hope crushed brings me satisfaction and joy


----------



## church11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> My fav guys are the ones who deride hype trains. Seeing the people riding the train have their collective hope crushed brings me satisfaction and joy


it was awesome...i can only imagine how great it would've been to be at the MGM when he sparked hatton

edit: i don't dislike canelo or hatton either...it just is what it is


----------



## gander tasco

If canelo cotto gets signed Floyd should just move off may 2 and fight Pac on a different date, assuming it actually happens. Canelo and Oscar are adamant about that date and why the fuq would Pac Floyd need to happen on a Mexican holiday.


----------



## tliang1000

Arum knows that Pac will become irrelevant when he gets beat by Floyd. That is why they have been ducking Floyd.


----------



## PetetheKing

Hope it happens. It would be great for boxing. If Arum really was the biggest culprit to preventing the fight in 2009 than Pac should be pissed at him. Back then Pac had a real solid chance at winning but nowadays I'm a little suspicious that Pac has the engine and style to outpoint Floyd. The Algieri fight looked great and enhanced the hype but Pac succinctly was superior at boxing and didn't need to overwhelm him with activity or repeatedly cut off the ring. 

It will be a great event but I imagine Pac afterwards in the post-fight conference will just complain about how Floyd ran and didn't want to fight and Floyd will say "I out-boxed, I dominated him. You guys try finding these guys but they're no guys. He's great. He's talented. But I've got God-given talented."

But the image of Pac flurrying at Floyd on the ropes. It's an awesome thing to envision because nobody can challenge Floyd better with Floyd on the ropes than Pac. If Pac can muster to ever really even get him there... though.


----------



## tliang1000

PetetheKing said:


> Hope it happens. It would be great for boxing. If Arum really was the biggest culprit to preventing the fight in 2009 than Pac should be pissed at him. Back then Pac had a real solid chance at winning but nowadays I'm a little suspicious that Pac has the engine and style to outpoint Floyd. The Algieri fight looked great and enhanced the hype but Pac succinctly was superior at boxing and didn't need to overwhelm him with activity or repeatedly cut off the ring.
> 
> It will be a great event but I imagine Pac afterwards in the post-fight conference will just complain about how Floyd ran and didn't want to fight and Floyd will say "I out-boxed, I dominated him. You guys try finding these guys but they're no guys. He's great. He's talented. But I've got God-given talented."
> 
> But the image of Pac flurrying at Floyd on the ropes. It's an awesome thing to envision because nobody can challenge Floyd better with Floyd on the ropes than Pac. If Pac can muster to ever really even get him there... though.


I envision Floyd capitalizing on Pac's one too many lunges.

The phrase that Floyd said.... "if you make a mistake, you will pay". So far Floyd's counter punching is still very sharp.


----------



## mrtony80

bballchump11 said:


> Get your tickets ready
> 
> http://www.ticketcity.com/las-vegas...her-vs-manny-pacquiao-may-2-2015-1284732.html


If the fight happens, I'm definitely going to Vegas. Not sure I'd go to the actual fight. Nosebleeds just aren't worth it to me, no matter how big the event it. I'll probably try to go to the weigh in, and other public functions, and watch the fight at a theater in Vegas.


----------



## tommygun711

tliang1000 said:


> I envision Floyd capitalizing on Pac's one too many lunges.
> 
> The phrase that Floyd said.... "if you make a mistake, you will pay". So far Floyd's counter punching is still very sharp.


sure it's sharp, but not compared to a few years ago. He was missing a lot with the pull counter in Maidana rematch.


----------



## ChampionsForever

It has got to the stage where this fight is like a mythical match-up, like Ali vs Tyson or Pryor vs Leonard. It will be crazy seeing them in the ring together, I just can't see Pac winning, his best bet would be to out work the guy, but Floyd can capitalise on his flaws and counter him, use his legs and win a UD. I really can't see Floyd buzzing Pac, he could drop his hands and plod towards Floyd and still not be knocked down. 

I just hope to wake up in the next few weeks and finally read that the fight has been agreed to.


----------



## tliang1000

tommygun711 said:


> sure it's sharp, but not compared to a few years ago. He was missing a lot with the pull counter in Maidana rematch.


Maidana's punches come from crazy angles and his rhythm is very awkward, plus a lot of his offense is body to body mugging style with looping clubbing overhand rights. Manny is getting more and more technical throughout the years and i think that benefits Floyd.


----------



## bballchump11

http://fighthype.com/mayweathernews/story18860.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

BT: Damn. Well he continued, saying that your fights are boring and he wants to make it an entertaining fight, but he doubts you will engage him in a slugfest.

FM: It's so crazy that once he sees that I said I do want the fight to happen and let's make the fight happen, now he wants to say that Mayweather won't stand there and slug with me. Last time I checked, it's not called slugging; it's called boxing. I mean, that's what happend in the Marquez fight. You was trying to play tough guy and we see what happened. It's about working smarter, not harder. When he was fighting Brandon Rios, he wasn't slugging. He was boxing. It's obvious he must know that he's not going to win. He feels that in his heart. Like every other fighter trying to bait me into slugging, that's not going to happen. Even though I know I'm bigger and I'm stronger than him, and I'm smarter than him, we don't believe in taking no punishment. The cool thing about Floyd Mayweather's career is I was able to dish out punishment, not take punishment, make a lot of money, and have all my faculties. That's the cool thing about my career. What's so crazy is they're always talking about Floyd Mayweather fights are boring. I mean, it's an art and last time I checked, I'm an artist and I paint a beautiful picture. A bloody mouth, a bloody nose, cut lip, broken ribs; that's not beautiful on me.

Floyd has been studying tape already if he knew Pacquiao boxed vs Rios


----------



## El-Terrible

bballchump11 said:


> http://fighthype.com/mayweathernews/story18860.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> BT: Damn. Well he continued, saying that your fights are boring and he wants to make it an entertaining fight, but he doubts you will engage him in a slugfest.
> 
> FM: It's so crazy that once he sees that I said I do want the fight to happen and let's make the fight happen, now he wants to say that Mayweather won't stand there and slug with me. Last time I checked, it's not called slugging; it's called boxing. I mean, that's what happend in the Marquez fight. You was trying to play tough guy and we see what happened. It's about working smarter, not harder. When he was fighting Brandon Rios, he wasn't slugging. He was boxing. It's obvious he must know that he's not going to win. He feels that in his heart. Like every other fighter trying to bait me into slugging, that's not going to happen. Even though I know I'm bigger and I'm stronger than him, and I'm smarter than him, we don't believe in taking no punishment. The cool thing about Floyd Mayweather's career is I was able to dish out punishment, not take punishment, make a lot of money, and have all my faculties. That's the cool thing about my career. What's so crazy is they're always talking about Floyd Mayweather fights are boring. I mean, it's an art and last time I checked, I'm an artist and I paint a beautiful picture. A bloody mouth, a bloody nose, cut lip, broken ribs; that's not beautiful on me.
> 
> Floyd has been studying tape already if he knew Pacquiao boxed vs Rios


He's obsessed with Pacquiao, has been for years. He's watched every single one of his fights, you can be sure of it


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> He's obsessed with Pacquiao, has been for years. He's watched every single one of his fights, you can be sure of it


yeah he wants to whoop his ass so bad


----------



## El-Terrible

bballchump11 said:


> yeah he wants to whoop his ass so bad


Lol he's been obsessed with Pacquiao due to insecurity...if he wanted to whip him so bad the fight would have got made as soon as PAC agreed to all testing instead of drastic change of purse. As 50 cent said, he turned down $100m for that fight because he was more concerned with what Pacuiao was getting paid...Mayweather is boxed into a corner, make no mistake. If his PPvs wet well over 1m and Canelo was still at SHO time where May controls cinco de Maio, then no chance he would entertain this fight

And you know that as well

Pacquiao is quoted over a week ago he has accepted a $60m guarantee while Floyd gets $100m but says Floyd had not yet accepted. that equates to 37.5% if extended to PPV...also consistent with what Arum said when he was asked whether the split being insisted was 1/3 for Oac and he said the split discussed was not as low as that...

It's clear there is a lot going on behind the scenes. I just hope Mayweather is not sticking to his <40m and just let Canelo have the damn date, or it won't happen


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> http://fighthype.com/mayweathernews/story18860.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> BT: Damn. Well he continued, saying that your fights are boring and he wants to make it an entertaining fight, but he doubts you will engage him in a slugfest.
> 
> FM: It's so crazy that once he sees that I said I do want the fight to happen and let's make the fight happen, now he wants to say that Mayweather won't stand there and slug with me. *Last time I checked, it's not called slugging; it's called boxing. I mean, that's what happend in the Marquez fight. You was trying to play tough guy and we see what happened. It's about working smarter, not harder. When he was fighting Brandon Rios, he wasn't slugging. He was boxing. It's obvious he must know that he's not going to win. He feels that in his heart. Like every other fighter trying to bait me into slugging, that's not going to happen. Even though I know I'm bigger and I'm stronger than him, and I'm smarter than him, we don't believe in taking no punishment. The cool thing about Floyd Mayweather's career is I was able to dish out punishment, not take punishment, make a lot of money, and have all my faculties. That's the cool thing about my career. What's so crazy is they're always talking about Floyd Mayweather fights are boring. I mean, it's an art and last time I checked, I'm an artist and I paint a beautiful picture. A bloody mouth, a bloody nose, cut lip, broken ribs; that's not beautiful on me.*
> 
> Floyd has been studying tape already if he knew Pacquiao boxed vs Rios


Floyd a G

That statement done made me stand up in ovation.

Floyd's verbal game is getting tighter and tighter. Everyday he calls emmanuel out on some new stupid shit he said

I can't wait until they sign the damn fight. Floyd is going to get in there and destroy this kid verbally before he does so physically, psychologically, and mentally. emmanuel will bite his tongue, turn his cheek, and put on his stupid smile. His fans will try to play it off by pretending oh it doesn't bother emmanuel he don't care and is ignoring it. In reality he'll be humiliated silently


bballchump11 said:


> yeah he wants to whoop his ass so bad


Reminds me of the endless months JUAN breathed, slept, and fapped over the gameplan to beat emmanuel.

Then when they fought he had the perfect gameplan to outbox that azz 9-3.

They fight again, and JUAN claps him laying that foo out for good measure


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> Lol he's been obsessed with Pacquiao due to insecurity...if he wanted to whip him so bad the fight would have got made as soon as PAC agreed to all testing instead of drastic change of purse. As 50 cent said, he turned down $100m for that fight because he was more concerned with what Pacuiao was getting paid...Mayweather is boxed into a corner, make no mistake. If his PPvs wet well over 1m and Canelo was still at SHO time where May controls cinco de Maio, then no chance he would entertain this fight
> 
> And you know that as well


Floyd did try to fight him. Multiple times. If you wanna quote 50 Cent, he tried to make the fight.


----------



## El-Terrible

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd did try to fight him. Multiple times. If you wanna quote 50 Cent, he tried to make the fight.


So you believe Floyd has done everything to get the fight and all blame is with Pacquiao?


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> So you believe Floyd has done everything to get the fight and all blame is with Pacquiao?


Instead of going into circles, reread the shit I've already typed in this 270 page thread


----------



## bballchump11

church11 said:


> sorry brother i can't watch this at work right now. brief synopsis on what smith said?


Smith basically said since Pacquiao said it's not about the money and he'd fight for free that he's backed himself into a corner. Now he better accept whatever conditions that Floyd offers and it's on them. There should be no problem with whatever your split is whether it's 60/40, 70/30 or whatever. Manny has eradicated whatever excuses he has for not fighting Floyd.

He also said his sources told him that Floyd has been trying to make this fight for 4 years. And his sources aren't people in Floyd's camp but people who don't particularly even like Floyd. He also says some negative things about Mayweather about his legacy if he doesn't fight Pacquiao as well.

Then he reiterates about his sources at Showtime, HBO etc that Floyd was behind the scenes trying to make a fight with Pacquiao for the last several years and that *Bob Arum primarily got in the way*.


----------



## church11

bballchump11 said:


> Smith basically said since Pacquiao said it's not about the money and he'd fight for free that he's backed himself into a corner. Now he better accept whatever conditions that Floyd offers and it's on them. There should be no problem with whatever your split is whether it's 60/40, 70/30 or whatever. Manny has eradicated whatever excuses he has for not fighting Floyd.
> 
> He also said his sources told him that Floyd has been trying to make this fight for 4 years. And his sources aren't people in Floyd's camp but people who don't particularly even like Floyd. He also says some negative things about Mayweather about his legacy if he doesn't fight Pacquiao as well.
> 
> Then he reiterates about his sources at Showtime, HBO etc that Floyd was behind the scenes trying to make a fight with Pacquiao for the last several years and that *Bob Arum primarily got in the way*.


cheers man. i'm trying not to put the cart in front of the horse but i'm getting stoked that this may happen


----------



## Chatty

I don't think theirs much point into reading the Pacquaio quotes and tweets as they are clearly not him. The last few years I think they have just paid someone to talk shit and stir up attention.

Then any time he is on camera he looks like he doesn't really give a shit about all the bollocks and just does media events cause he has to.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/stor...umbug-let-s-give-the-fans-the-fight-they-want


----------



## tliang1000

wtf is a charity fight....? been seeing it more and more posting from pacturds....


----------



## PetetheKing

tliang1000 said:


> Maidana's punches come from crazy angles and his rhythm is very awkward, plus a lot of his offense is body to body mugging style with looping clubbing overhand rights. *Manny is getting more and more technical throughout the years and i think that benefits Floyd.*


Exactly. But even more so it's the engine. Pac hasn't shown me he can fight three full minutes of rounds the way he could back in the day. That Tasmanian aggression. The older, slower, calculated version has next to no chance. Fighters whose style are predicated on athleticism, explosiveness and aggression generally don't have great longevity. Especially ones that move up in weight classes. The fact that Pac is still as good as he is now even if slowed down at 36 is remarkable. Says a lot about the current state of sports science. He's getting up there and has been in a lot of wars. Floyd's style ages much much better. Like the Wlad's, Lewis', Hopkin's, etc. Technical boxer types just have more longevity generally speaking.

Back in 2009 Pac had a legitimate chance I think. Not that he would have won, he lacked dimensions and a great jab, though Maidana proved dimensions aren't vital. He doesn't have the inside attack or jab of Maidana but he's much quicker, sharper, more explosive, and actually had a superior tank in his peak of powers than Maidana did which probably hindered his chance at winning. Both punch from awkward angles though Maidana's arching overhand right was more suited to Floyd's shoulder roll than Pac's angled shots. But Pac also might actually have been more durable than Maidana, though, that's dubious but he had tree trunk legs and was taking shots well in his prime. Floyd is a great fighter but he's very defensive-oriented by nature. He's just overly defensive and very defensively-conscious. You can use that against him. He's not an aggressive counter-puncher like Marquez; he likes to control the variables and execute whenever the advantages are in his favor. I suppose Mayweather could've implemented the lateral movement and pot-shot, jab, and move the entire fight but it would've been tough to do for the entire fight. It would've been incredibly boring, too, but Pac likely would've flurried, chased, threw a lot and maybe caused the judges to give him close rounds if Floyd was being overly negative.

Nowadays, I have trouble envisioning how Pac can actually win. Floyd's got a terrific chin. He still can use his legs if he wants. He's not as sharp offensively, and he doesn't like to throw combinations, but he controls range and hinders most guys offensive output. Still would love to see it.


----------



## El-Terrible

PetetheKing said:


> Exactly. But even more so it's the engine. Pac hasn't shown me he can fight three full minutes of rounds the way he could back in the day. That Tasmanian aggression. The older, slower, calculated version has next to no chance. Fighters whose style are predicated on athleticism, explosiveness and aggression generally don't have great longevity. Especially ones that move up in weight classes. The fact that Pac is still as good as he is now even if slowed down at 36 is remarkable. Says a lot about the current state of sports science. He's getting up there and has been in a lot of wars. Floyd's style ages much much better. Like the Wlad's, Lewis', Hopkin's, etc. Technical boxer types just have more longevity generally speaking.
> 
> Back in 2009 Pac had a legitimate chance I think. Not that he would have won, he lacked dimensions and a great jab, though Maidana proved dimensions aren't vital. He doesn't have the inside attack or jab of Maidana but he's much quicker, sharper, more explosive, and actually had a superior tank in his peak of powers than Maidana did which probably hindered his chance at winning. Both punch from awkward angles though Maidana's arching overhand right was more suited to Floyd's shoulder roll than Pac's angled shots. But Pac also might actually have been more durable than Maidana, though, that's dubious but he had tree trunk legs and was taking shots well in his prime. Floyd is a great fighter but he's very defensive-oriented by nature. He's just overly defensive and very defensively-conscious. You can use that against him. He's not an aggressive counter-puncher like Marquez; he likes to control the variables and execute whenever the advantages are in his favor. I suppose Mayweather could've implemented the lateral movement and pot-shot, jab, and move the entire fight but it would've been tough to do for the entire fight. It would've been incredibly boring, too, but Pac likely would've flurried, chased, threw a lot and maybe caused the judges to give him close rounds if Floyd was being overly negative.
> 
> Nowadays, I have trouble envisioning how Pac can actually win. Floyd's got a terrific chin. He still can use his legs if he wants. He's not as sharp offensively, and he doesn't like to throw combinations, but he controls range and hinders most guys offensive output. Still would love to see it.


I think everyone gives the edge to Floyd, I think you would need to be pretty biased not to. But after seeing a pretty lethargic version of Cotto give him problems, after seeing Maidana able to land and actually time him with a couple of huge shots as well and then considering these 2 do not have the speed, stamina or quickness of feet Pacquiao has - then I'd say he has a shot.

If I had to put my money on it, I'd call a fairly close decision in Floyd's way but I think Pacquiao rattles Floyd - and Pacquiao DOES have the attributes to take Floyd out of his comfort zone that pretty much none of his recent opponents possessed. Floyd doesn't tend to fight guys who are as fast as he is or can move around quickly so these are clearly attributes he doesn't like in an opponent and dare I say it, there are holes in Floyd's armour too which a fast fighter can take advantage of....


----------



## JohnAnthony

Chatty said:


> I don't think theirs much point into reading the Pacquaio quotes and tweets as they are clearly not him. The last few years I think they have just paid someone to talk shit and stir up attention.
> 
> Then any time he is on camera he looks like he doesn't really give a shit about all the bollocks and just does media events cause he has to.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


Yes.

I think it does represent his side though.

A tweet from Mannys side saying they are happy fr floyd to have the money he wants surely must be authorised.

I find it hilarious all these news sites quoting Manny. Manny has never spoken like that.


----------



## JohnAnthony

bballchump11 said:


> *Smith basically said since Pacquiao said it's not about the money and he'd fight for free that he's backed himself into a corner. *Now he better accept whatever conditions that Floyd offers and it's on them. There should be no problem with whatever your split is whether it's 60/40, 70/30 or whatever. Manny has eradicated whatever excuses he has for not fighting Floyd.
> 
> He also said his sources told him that Floyd has been trying to make this fight for 4 years. And his sources aren't people in Floyd's camp but people who don't particularly even like Floyd. He also says some negative things about Mayweather about his legacy if he doesn't fight Pacquiao as well.
> 
> Then he reiterates about his sources at Showtime, HBO etc that Floyd was behind the scenes trying to make a fight with Pacquiao for the last several years and that* Bob Arum primarily got in the way.*


When i read that I am seriously hoping this is Manny accepting a financial demand from Floyd and then its settled.

Because if not. Do doubt Floyd will just offer some silly low money now. and then yet again the fight won't get made.


----------



## quincy k

PetetheKing said:


> Exactly. But even more so it's the engine. Pac hasn't shown me he can fight three full minutes of rounds the way he could back in the day. That Tasmanian aggression. The older, slower, calculated version has next to no chance. Fighters whose style are predicated on athleticism, explosiveness and aggression generally don't have great longevity. Especially ones that move up in weight classes. The fact that Pac is still as good as he is now even if slowed down at 36 is remarkable. Says a lot about the current state of sports science. He's getting up there and has been in a lot of wars. Floyd's style ages much much better. Like the Wlad's, Lewis', Hopkin's, etc. Technical boxer types just have more longevity generally speaking.
> 
> Back in 2009 Pac had a legitimate chance I think. Not that he would have won, he lacked dimensions and a great jab, though Maidana proved dimensions aren't vital. He doesn't have the inside attack or jab of Maidana but he's much quicker, sharper, more explosive, and actually had a superior tank in his peak of powers than Maidana did which probably hindered his chance at winning. Both punch from awkward angles though Maidana's arching overhand right was more suited to Floyd's shoulder roll than Pac's angled shots. But Pac also might actually have been more durable than Maidana, though, that's dubious but he had tree trunk legs and was taking shots well in his prime. Floyd is a great fighter but he's very defensive-oriented by nature. He's just overly defensive and very defensively-conscious. You can use that against him. He's not an aggressive counter-puncher like Marquez; he likes to control the variables and execute whenever the advantages are in his favor. I suppose Mayweather could've implemented the lateral movement and pot-shot, jab, and move the entire fight but it would've been tough to do for the entire fight. It would've been incredibly boring, too, but Pac likely would've flurried, chased, threw a lot and maybe caused the judges to give him close rounds if Floyd was being overly negative.
> 
> Nowadays, I have trouble envisioning how Pac can actually win. Floyd's got a terrific chin. He still can use his legs if he wants. He's not as sharp offensively, and he doesn't like to throw combinations, but he controls range and hinders most guys offensive output. Still would love to see it.


i agree that what made paq truly special back in 2009 to 2010 was his incredible output and throwing punches at all angles; his offense was his defense as guys just couldnt get off without getting hit. that paq obviously does not exist anymore. but to think that paq has no chance against the equally faded version of floyd is pretty delusional. people criticize hopkins low work rate but even in his most recent win over shumenov bernard threw 385 punches. people overlook floyds deficiencies(most would think floyd throwing 330 punches in a title fight is a red flag but flomos tend to see what they want to see) because they are often blinded to logic

this fight can still be as good as 2009 because there still is a chance(small) that paq can turn back the clock for one final vintage performance (cotto/clottey/margo) and if that manny shows up and the floyd that fought maidana shows up then i dont give the current faded version of mayweather much of a chance

most logical people would probably agree


----------



## Reppin501

B


quincy k said:


> i agree that what made paq truly special back in 2009 to 2010 was his incredible output and throwing punches at all angles; his offense was his defense as guys just couldnt get off without getting hit. that paq obviously does not exist anymore. but to think that paq has no chance against the equally faded version of floyd is pretty delusional. people criticize hopkins low work rate but even in his most recent win over shumenov bernard threw 385 punches. people overlook floyds deficiencies(most would think floyd throwing 330 punches in a title fight is a red flag but flomos tend to see what they want to see) because they are often blinded to logic
> 
> this fight can still be as good as 2009 because there still is a chance(small) that paq can turn back the clock for one final vintage performance (cotto/clottey/margo) and if that manny shows up and the floyd that fought maidana shows up then i dont give the current faded version of mayweather much of a chance
> 
> most logical people would probably agree


Yeah you're the only "logical" person here, thanks for keeping it logical 24/7.


----------



## quincy k

Reppin501 said:


> B
> 
> Yeah you're the only "logical" person here, thanks for keeping it logical 24/7.


so i guess what youre saying is that if you did not watch the fight and woke up the next morning to see that paq had thrown 1000 punches over 12 rounds and that mayweather only threw 330 you would immediately think that floyd beat manny?

oh

okay

thats pretty "illogical."


----------



## Reppin501

quincy k said:


> so i guess what youre saying is that if you did not watch the fight and woke up the next morning to see that paq had thrown 1000 punches over 12 rounds and that mayweather only threw 330 you would immediately think that floyd beat manny?
> 
> oh
> 
> okay
> 
> thats pretty "illogical."


Manny isn't throwing a 1000 punches in a fight against Floyd...breh this isn't a video game, what would make you think he's throwing a 1000 punches?

Punches Thrown:
Algeri- 669
Rios- 790
Bradley- 563
Bradley- 751

I mean where are you coming up with this stuff and how is it "logical"?


----------



## quincy k

Reppin501 said:


> Manny isn't throwing a 1000 punches in a fight against Floyd...breh this isn't a video game, what would make you think he's throwing a 1000 punches?
> 
> Punches Thrown:
> Algeri- 669
> Rios- 790
> Bradley- 563
> Bradley- 751
> 
> I mean where are you coming up with this stuff and how is it "logical"?


did you even read what i wrote before going into full-on flomo attack mode?

_*this fight can still be as good as 2009 because there still is a chance(small) that paq can turn back the clock for one final vintage performance (cotto/clottey/margo)

*_i didnt say that paq is going to throw 1000 punches(about what he averaged with clottey/margo/cotto-an argument could be made that paq took off the last three rounds about the same time cottos wife left the fight in futility) i said that there is a chance(small) that he could

cotto-780(11 rounds)
margarito-1069
clottey-1231

duran turned back the clock in a weight class far above his preferred and turned in a vintage performance against barkley. leonard agaisnt hagler after a three year hiatus

to say that paq cant turn back the clock for one last vintage performance is a dumb as flomos saying that paq is 100 percent at fault for the fight never happening


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> so i guess what youre saying is that if you did not watch the fight and woke up the next morning to see that paq had thrown 1000 punches over 12 rounds and that mayweather only threw 330 you would immediately think that floyd beat manny?
> 
> oh
> 
> okay
> 
> thats pretty "illogical."


Here's some logic:
Pac threw 639 punches against Marquez in their first fight.
Pac threw 619 punches against Marquez in their second fight.
Pac threw 578 punches against Marquez in their third fight.
He threw a grand total of ten more punches than JMM in their last fight (256 to 246).

*Nowhere close to 1000*.

Manny Pacquiao was never going to get anywhere near 1000 punch attempts against an elite defender and counterpuncher like Mayweather; that was always a myth. His output was always going to be even lower than it was against JMM.


----------



## steviebruno

Nevermind. You're boring me again.


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> Here's some logic:
> Pac threw 639 punches against Marquez in their first fight.
> Pac threw 619 punches against Marquez in their second fight.
> Pac threw 578 punches against Marquez in their third fight.
> He threw a grand total of ten more punches than JMM in their last fight (256 to 246).
> 
> *Nowhere close to 1000*.
> 
> Manny Pacquiao was never going to get anywhere near 1000 punch attempts against an elite defender and counterpuncher like Mayweather; that was always a myth. His output was always going to be even lower than it was against JMM.












b-level marcos threw 858 against floyd

so its impossible for (vintage)paq to do 1000?

keep this civil(no name-calling/foul language) or youre going back on ignore


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> Nevermind. You're boring me again.


like i told you before just put me on your ignore list like ive done to you

i have no idea why you read my posts, caption them, mention me, and ask me my opinions about boxing if you find me boring


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> like i told you before just put me on your ignore list like ive done to you
> 
> i have no idea why you read my posts, caption them, mention me, and ask me my opinions about boxing if you find me boring


I don't put people on ignore. I reserve the right to respond to whatever nonsense I feel and I don't need an "ignore" feature to not engage someone. You seem to not know what it means to ignore someone, anyway. You have me on ignore, yet you respond to everything I say.

Well, since, you aren't ignoring me right now, perhaps you can politely tell me why Floyd Mayweather is still ranked no.1 by the honorable, reputable Ring Magazine despite the fact that he's fading and nowhere no. 1 in your opinion. The fact of the matter is that you backed yourself into a corner trying to debate with me and put me "on ignore when you realized it.

That's not what educated men do.


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> I don't put people on ignore. I reserve the right to respond to whatever nonsense I feel and I don't need an "ignore" feature to not engage someone. You seem to not know what it means to ignore someone, anyway. You have me on ignore, yet you respond to everything I say.
> 
> Well, since, you aren't ignoring me right now, perhaps you can politely tell me why Floyd Mayweather is still ranked no.1 by the honorable, reputable Ring Magazine despite the fact that he's fading and nowhere no. 1 in your opinion. The fact of the matter is that you backed yourself into a corner trying to debate with me and put me "on ignore when you realized it.
> 
> That's not what educated men do.


what? we already had this discussion reagarding pfp rankings where you admittidlly "lost" with your paq couldve fought anyone and still been the number one ranked pfp fighter in the world

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...d-Mayweather-vs-Manny-Pacquiao-thread/page195

you forgot this discussion where you became obsessed with me for losing an argument involving you make believe friend floyd mayweather?

for like the seventh time just dont respond to my posts or ask me my opinions, okay?












Originally Posted by *steviebruno* 
_So you had to go back 20 years for an example? LOL. You win. I guess you just wanted it more than I did._

you lost

get over it.

move on

nobody here cares except you and your butt-hurt ego on some anonymous internet forum

get a fuken life
_

_


----------



## Concrete

quincy k said:


> b-level marcos threw 858 against floyd
> 
> so its impossible for (vintage)paq to do 1000?
> 
> keep this civil(no name-calling/foul language) or youre going back on ignore


Mayweather would show PAC more respect then Maidana 1. Mayweather was banking on Maidana gassing out. He wouldn't do that vs PAC and would probably fight more negative.

In 2009 PAC was only facing comp that would allow him to have high work rate. Guys with limited foot and head movement. Cotti could move but doesn't have the foot speed or reflexes. Once he faced movers like Mosley displayed and Marguez his output drops.


----------



## quincy k

Concrete said:


> Mayweather would show PAC more respect then Maidana 1. Mayweather was banking on Maidana gassing out. He wouldn't do that vs PAC and would probably fight more negative.
> 
> In 2009 PAC was only facing comp that would allow him to have high work rate. Guys with limited foot and head movement. Cotti could move but doesn't have the foot speed or reflexes. Once he faced movers like Mosley displayed and Marguez his output drops.


he still threw 725 against mosely

and one could also make a case that paq took it easy on mosley knowing that shane wanted to simply survive the fight as opposed to winning it. imo, paq doesnt have the "kill" in him like a james kirkland or a terry norris and is satisfied with a decision win just as much as a ko. james and terry, they want to put you in the hospital

tough guy, never-been-stopped-before mosley asking to stop the fight






prime paq looking back at the ref to possibly wanting the fight stopped against margo


----------



## quincy k

Concrete said:


> Mayweather would show PAC more respect then Maidana 1. Mayweather was banking on Maidana gassing out. He wouldn't do that vs PAC and would probably fight more negative.
> 
> In 2009 PAC was only facing comp that would allow him to have high work rate. Guys with limited foot and head movement. Cotti could move but doesn't have the foot speed or reflexes. Once he faced movers like Mosley displayed and Marguez his output drops.


duplicate post


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## ChampionsForever

Good interveiw, he comes across quite reasonable in it, he's wrong about the "if I was white I'd be a billionaire" bit though, he definatley has some sort of a complex with Pac though, he concerns himself with Pac and what he has and how he is better, he can't stand the fact that he rivals him.


----------



## tliang1000

ChampionsForever said:


> Good interveiw, he comes across quite reasonable in it, he's wrong about the "if I was white I'd be a billionaire" bit though, he definatley has some sort of a complex with Pac though, he concerns himself with Pac and what he has and how he is better, he can't stand the fact that he rivals him.


Floyd is a level above Pac. I hope to see this fight. Floyd gonna take Pac to school and possibly by ko. Everytime when Floyd have a hatred over a rival he beat the ever living shit out of them. Corrales, Gatti, Hatton and Mosley. Floyd will rise to the occasion when he fight top fighters.


----------



## tommygun711

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd is a level above Pac. I hope to see this fight. Floyd gonna take Pac to school and possibly by ko. Everytime when Floyd have a hatred over a rival he beat the ever living shit out of them. Corrales, Gatti, Hatton and Mosley. Floyd will rise to the occasion when he fight top fighters.


lol i don't think Floyd will stop him buddy. keep dreaming.


----------



## tliang1000

tommygun711 said:


> lol i don't think Floyd will stop him buddy. keep dreaming.


You never know. Pac is not a big guy. I've seen plenty of times when he got buzzed, stunned, and koed. Plus his lunging style, he is very likely to run into a checkhook ricky hatton style. Pac is an amazing fighter but he will present Floyd these opportunities.


----------



## ChampionsForever

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd is a level above Pac. I hope to see this fight. Floyd gonna take Pac to school and possibly by ko. Everytime when Floyd have a hatred over a rival he beat the ever living shit out of them. Corrales, Gatti, Hatton and Mosley. Floyd will rise to the occasion when he fight top fighters.


He never hated any of those guys, and no way does Mayweather stop him, no way.


----------



## Concrete

quincy k said:


> he still threw 725 against mosely
> 
> and one could also make a case that paq took it easy on mosley knowing that shane wanted to simply survive the fight as opposed to winning it. imo, paq doesnt have the "kill" in him like a james kirkland or a terry norris and is satisfied with a decision win just as much as a ko. james and terry, they want to put you in the hospital
> 
> tough guy, never-been-stopped-before mosley asking to stop the fight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prime paq looking back at the ref to possibly wanting the fight stopped against margo


There is running to survive and there is creating openings to counter. Mosley using footwork isn't his style but had no choice because he wasn't at a point in his career where he could keep up with PAC. Mosley though was able to highlight PACs inability to cut off the ring. And watching the fight u could see how many counter right hands were available just by Mosley taking a step or 2 back while PAC tried to attack. Mosley couldnt pull the trigger anymore though and didn't trust his hand speed vs a phenom like PAC.

Mayweather and Marquez don't use footwork to survive. They use it to make you pay. If PAC is taking hits off counters his output is going to drop. Mosley wasn't landing the counters. Marquez did and Mayweather will.

PAC has no choice though because its his best shot at winning. He has to hurt Mayweather to have a shot at winning so he has to go for broke even at the risk of losing badly.


----------



## tommygun711

tliang1000 said:


> You never know. Pac is not a big guy. I've seen plenty of times when he got buzzed, stunned, and koed. Plus his lunging style, he is very likely to run into a checkhook ricky hatton style. Pac is an amazing fighter but he will present Floyd these opportunities.


I don't think so dude. Not only does Floyd not punch that hard at this stage, Packy has a pretty good chin. Floyd hasn't knocked out anybody since Victor Ortiz and that was a suckerpunch. I think Floyd by decision is a lot more likely.

No doubt Pac will get countered a lot, but he won't get stopped.


----------



## PetetheKing

quincy k said:


> i agree that what made paq truly special back in 2009 to 2010 was his incredible output and throwing punches at all angles; his offense was his defense as guys just couldnt get off without getting hit. that paq obviously does not exist anymore. but to think that paq has no chance against the equally faded version of floyd is pretty delusional. people criticize hopkins low work rate but even in his most recent win over shumenov bernard threw 385 punches. people overlook floyds deficiencies(most would think floyd throwing 330 punches in a title fight is a red flag but flomos tend to see what they want to see) because they are often blinded to logic
> 
> this fight can still be as good as 2009 because there still is a chance(small) that paq can turn back the clock for one final vintage performance (cotto/clottey/margo) and if that manny shows up and the floyd that fought maidana shows up then i dont give the current faded version of mayweather much of a chance
> 
> most logical people would probably agree


Nah, you're right. It's not that he doesn't have any chance. But it's harder to envision. Floyd definitely has flaws himself (Back up in a straight line a bit too much is the most obvious one) but he seems to show he still has his legs to move laterally like he did in the second Maidana fight (Some called it running). This might seem negative but it might be enough to boringly beat Pac. We shall see though, if the fight ever even comes to fruition. Pac did stupidly put himself in a terrible negotiating situation by saying money is not a factor and so Floyd might true to ask for 80/20 or something crazy.


----------



## PetetheKing

Manny's durability doesn't seem to be as strong these days. I thought Rios hurt him and I thought Bradley. Yes, Tim Bradley, got his attention. Marquez stoppage might've affected his durability. So while it's incredibly unlikely it's not inconceivable that Floyd stops him. In fact, I might venture that Floyd getting the stoppage is more likely than Pac. Though both are very very unlikely scenarios.


----------



## tliang1000

I never thought that Pac would beat Floyd.


----------



## quincy k

Concrete said:


> There is running to survive and there is creating openings to counter. Mosley using footwork isn't his style but had no choice because he wasn't at a point in his career where he could keep up with PAC. Mosley though was able to highlight PACs inability to cut off the ring. And watching the fight u could see how many counter right hands were available just by Mosley taking a step or 2 back while PAC tried to attack. Mosley couldnt pull the trigger anymore though and didn't trust his hand speed vs a phenom like PAC.
> 
> Mayweather and Marquez don't use footwork to survive. They use it to make you pay. If PAC is taking hits off counters his output is going to drop. Mosley wasn't landing the counters. Marquez did and Mayweather will.
> 
> PAC has no choice though because its his best shot at winning. He has to hurt Mayweather to have a shot at winning so he has to go for broke even at the risk of losing badly.


i agree hes going to go for broke because thats his style; his offense is his defense even though it is probably a good 25 percent off of what it used to be. with paqs diminished output he loses both offense and defense. still, it would be ignorant to believe that he cant put together a vintage performance for one night and one night only as he is not that far faded. he still has not lost a step regarding his incredible footwork...which is arguably still the best in boxing

perhaps paqs fight with cotto wouldve gone differently if he didnt catch miguel early with the first kd as cotto was all but done after the kd in round four.


----------



## quincy k

PetetheKing said:


> Nah, you're right. It's not that he doesn't have any chance. But it's harder to envision. Floyd definitely has flaws himself (Back up in a straight line a bit too much is the most obvious one) but he seems to show he still has his legs to move laterally like he did in the second Maidana fight (Some called it running). This might seem negative but it might be enough to boringly beat Pac. We shall see though, if the fight ever even comes to fruition. Pac did stupidly put himself in a terrible negotiating situation by saying money is not a factor and so Floyd might true to ask for 80/20 or something crazy.


what would be truly hilarious, even to the biggest mayweather fans, is if floyd doesnt fight khan(amir at +500 is an early christmas gift as imo he will go off closer to +250 on fight night) or paq

what if he fights danny garcia?

that would be as bad as him going on vacation and essentially disappearing for 2.5 years(dragging up jmm two weight classes in a comeback fight is pretty sad) when all the other 147s were in their prime(cotto, clottey, margo, mosley,paq, pw)

shit, ray leonard took three years off and came back and jumped up two weight classes to fight the then mw champ of the world who hadnt lost in some 35+ fights

if youve been following boxing for 20-30 years you really understand what a joke mayweather is wearing that TBE hat.


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> what would be truly hilarious, even to the biggest mayweather fans, is if floyd doesnt fight khan(amir at +500 is an early christmas gift as imo he will go off closer to +250 on fight night) or paq
> 
> what if he fights danny garcia?
> 
> that would be as bad as him going on vacation and essentially disappearing for 2.5 years(dragging up jmm two weight classes in a comeback fight is pretty sad) when all the other 147s were in their prime(cotto, clottey, margo, mosley,paq, pw)
> 
> shit, ray leonard took three years off and came back and jumped up two weight classes to fight the then mw champ of the world who hadnt lost in some 35+ fights
> 
> if youve been following boxing for 20-30 years you really understand what a joke mayweather is wearing that TBE hat.


He dragged... hahaha, you turds.


----------



## Concrete

quincy k said:


> what would be truly hilarious, even to the biggest mayweather fans, is if floyd doesnt fight khan(amir at +500 is an early christmas gift as imo he will go off closer to +250 on fight night) or paq
> 
> what if he fights danny garcia?
> 
> that would be as bad as him going on vacation and essentially disappearing for 2.5 years(dragging up jmm two weight classes in a comeback fight is pretty sad) when all the other 147s were in their prime(cotto, clottey, margo, mosley,paq, pw)
> 
> shit, ray leonard took three years off and came back and jumped up two weight classes to fight the then mw champ of the world who hadnt lost in some 35+ fights
> 
> if youve been following boxing for 20-30 years you really understand what a joke mayweather is wearing that TBE hat.


Mayweather took a yr and change off not 2.5 yrs. He would have re matched Hoya after Hatton for more money if he didn't retire and probably re matched Hatton again if he really only retired to duck. Margo would have still beat Cotto and Mosley would have still beat Margo.

And after Steven A Smith exposed that Mayweather has been trying to fight Pac for 4 yrs but Arum has been derailing the fight. There is nothing you can say about Mayweather ducking any TR fighters or anything Arum has fed you. Canelo the biggest threat GBP had in its stable got the Mayweather fight easy.


----------



## tliang1000

*Arum need to quit making roadblocks and hand Paciqauo over to get his ass kicked*

May2nd mexican holiday lame as excuses. He prolly want Jessie Vargas vs Pac on May2nd that queer.


----------



## Mable

If Bob even mentions Jessie Vargas again.. I'll.. I'll be really annoyed with him, the withered old anus.


----------



## Bogotazo

tliang1000 said:


> May2nd mexican holiday lame as excuses. He prolly want Jessie Vargas vs Pac on May2nd that queer.


There's a thread for this. Stop spamming garbage.


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> what? we already had this discussion reagarding pfp rankings where you admittidlly "lost" with your paq couldve fought anyone and still been the number one ranked pfp fighter in the world
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...d-Mayweather-vs-Manny-Pacquiao-thread/page195
> 
> you forgot this discussion where you became obsessed with me for losing an argument involving you make believe friend floyd mayweather?
> 
> for like the seventh time just dont respond to my posts or ask me my opinions, okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steviebruno*
> _So you had to go back 20 years for an example? LOL. You win. I guess you just wanted it more than I did._
> 
> you lost
> 
> get over it.
> 
> move on
> 
> nobody here cares except you and your butt-hurt ego on some anonymous internet forum
> 
> get a fuken life
> _
> 
> _


More research, more cutting and pasting, and still no answers. Why is a fading Floyd Mayweather still ranked no.1 p4p by Ring Magazine, sir? You didn't win anything. I lulled you into _thinking_ that you won and then set you up so badly that you had to put me on "ignore" to save face. You have managed to respond to everything else I have said, but you cower when forced to face your own stupidity.

It's okay. Continue ravaging bandwidths and spamming the thread with cut and paste thesis papers, lurking 24/7 and forsaking any semblance of a normal existence. You are obviously the one with no life because you can't even help but engage someone you have chosen to ignore.

p.s. U mad?


----------



## quincy k

Concrete said:


> Mayweather took a yr and change off not 2.5 yrs. He would have re matched Hoya after Hatton for more money if he didn't retire and probably re matched Hatton again if he really only retired to duck. Margo would have still beat Cotto and Mosley would have still beat Margo.
> 
> And after Steven A Smith exposed that Mayweather has been trying to fight Pac for 4 yrs but Arum has been derailing the fight. There is nothing you can say about Mayweather ducking any TR fighters or anything Arum has fed you. Canelo the biggest threat GBP had in its stable got the Mayweather fight easy.


i really could care less about who floyd has fought and who he hasnt

its the TBE hat that is irritating and, presumably, offending to some of the all-time greats who many have been openly critical of floyd(srl,duran, tyson, hearns, hagler).

and you are correct, floyd didnt take 2.5 years off, he took 21 months off. but my feeling is dragging up a lw two weight classes to fight is more of a tune-up than anything else and should not be considered some great achievement

when was the last time a fighter jumped up two weight classes to fight a champion and won? michael spinks after having 10 title defenses some 30 years ago? then who?

jmm was a guy that was fighting as a sfw just two fights prior, ffs

thats not being TBE thats garbage

the ray leonard example(three years off to then jump up two weight classes to fight the mw champ who hadnt lost in some 35+ fights); thats what a TBE does

i have no idea who is at fault for floyd/paq not being made nor do i care and generally dont get involved with these discussions but when i see guys who have only been following the sport for five or six years professing the greatness of mayweather and criticizing paq i have no problem whatsoever ridculing the self-proclaimed TBE who wouldve gotten wasted(if he didnt go on permanent vacation) against guys like curry, hearns and leonard if he had fought in their era


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> b-level marcos threw 858 against floyd
> 
> so its impossible for (vintage)paq to do 1000?
> 
> keep this civil(no name-calling/foul language) or youre going back on ignore


It's funny how Pac gets to be "vintage', yet Floyd still has to be 37.


----------



## quincy k

duplicate post


----------



## steviebruno

Do you live in this thread, @quincy k? Seriously. I just got in from work and made a couple of posts and there you are, like clockwork, lurking as usual.

I almost feel sorry for you. Almost.


----------



## Concrete

quincy k said:


> i really could care less about who floyd has fought and who he hasnt
> 
> its the TBE hat that is irritating and, presumably, offending to some of the all-time greats who many have been openly critical of floyd(srl,duran, tyson, hearns, hagler).
> 
> and you are correct, floyd didnt take 2.5 years off, he took 21 months off. but my feeling is dragging up a lw two weight classes to fight is more of a tune-up than anything else and should not be considered some great achievement
> 
> when was the last time a fighter jumped up two weight classes to fight a champion and won? michael spinks after having 10 title defenses some 30 years ago? then who?
> 
> jmm was a guy that was fighting as a sfw just two fights prior, ffs
> 
> thats not being TBE thats garbage
> 
> the ray leonard example(three years off to then jump up two weight classes to fight the mw champ who hadnt lost in some 35+ fights); thats what a TBE does
> 
> i have no idea who is at fault for floyd/paq not being made nor do i care and generally dont get involved with these discussions but when i see guys who have only been following the sport for five or six years professing the greatness of mayweather and criticizing paq i have no problem whatsoever ridculing the self-proclaimed TBE who wouldve gotten wasted(if he didnt go on permanent vacation) against guys like curry, hearns and leonard if he had fought in their era


That's fine u can critic him for the TBE stuff. Just no need to over exaggerate. Also the fight was pushed back due to Mayweather rib injury. His retirement wasnt 21months.

JMM moving up 2 weight classes gave him a shot at greatness, a great payday and nothing to lose. All things JMM deserved. I wish it was at the 144 weight agreed to but it is what it is.

Mayweather fought Hoya at 154 when he was more of a 140 pder then 147 pder. Just because he fought Jadah and Baldo it didn't make him a full fledge WW.


----------



## Concrete

Also the JMM fight was to add leverage for the PAC fight at the time. Him being PAC biggest rival.


----------



## quincy k

Concrete said:


> That's fine u can critic him for the TBE stuff. Just no need to over exaggerate. Also the fight was pushed back due to Mayweather rib injury. His retirement wasnt 21months.
> 
> JMM moving up 2 weight classes gave him a shot at greatness, a great payday and nothing to lose. All things JMM deserved. I wish it was at the 144 weight agreed to but it is what it is.
> 
> Mayweather fought Hoya at 154 when he was more of a 140 pder then 147 pder. Just because he fought Jadah and Baldo it didn't make him a full fledge WW.


the hoya win was solid as oscar was coming off a great win over ricardo mayorga. canelo a great win as well.

the rest starting with gatti are fights that are against guys that are not in their prime, coming up in weight, suffered prior kos or losses, etc.

ray leonard, who would never claim to be TBE, fought guys that never lost(let alone kod) or were coming off 30+fight win streaks in duran, kalule, hearns, benitiez and hagler

the only fighters that qualify under this criteria on floyds resume is chavez and corrales who knowingly was going to prison immediately after the fight

i have no idea how anyone could think that floyd deserves to be recognized as TBE over ray leonard.

seriously, how does one compare a comeback fight(out of retirement) of leonard(with a detached retina) against hagler with floyd and jmm?

thats how far fans of boxing have fallen


----------



## quincy k

Concrete said:


> Also the JMM fight was to add leverage for the PAC fight at the time. Him being PAC biggest rival.


he shouldve went right for the paq fight after retirement if he is TBE

as discussed, ray leonard jumped up two weight classes to fight who most would believe was the indisputable 160 champ when he came out of retirement because of his detached retina as opposed to floyds retirement for what some might argue as avoiding fighters in their prime(clottey,margo,cotto,pw,mosely).


----------



## Concrete

quincy k said:


> he shouldve went right for the paq fight after retirement if he is TBE
> 
> as discussed, ray leonard jumped up two weight classes to fight who most would believe was the indisputable 160 champ when he came out of retirement because of his detached retina as opposed to floyds retirement for what some might argue as avoiding fighters in their prime(clottey,margo,cotto,pw,mosely).


He did go after PAC. TR was talking 60-40 for Pac and the fight at 140. U don't think negotiations for a fight were on going after the Pac - DLH fight.


----------



## Concrete

154 is Maywaethers 5th weight class.

Same as if Mayweather retired at 140 then came back and fought at 154. At then end of the day he moved up 5 weight classes


----------



## Concrete

Leonard is 5'11 with speed and power to fall back on. He had the frame to fight at 160 just like Hearns had the frame and power to fall back on to fight at 175.

Mayweather is 5'8 with only solid power. He can't fall back on power like these other greats which is y u can't really compare. He does what he does with pure boxing skills. Which is what makes him unique.


----------



## Iron_Chin

*Lol at ppl thinking Floyd and Arum are goin to work together after all these years.*

These two hate each other's guts. Especially floyd as he says arum still owes him money. The only way the fight happens is If pac leaves arum, which ain't happening.

Floyd is pro Schaffer and pro haymon, both of which also despise arum, Schaffer even left goldenboy because he refused to work with arum. Ppl really think all this history of defamation law suits, back and fourth drug accusations etc is just all of a sudden going to be put aside??


----------



## tliang1000

Iron_Chin said:


> These two hate each other's guts. Especially floyd as he says arum still owes him money. The only way the fight happens is If pac leaves arum, which ain't happening.
> 
> Floyd is pro Schaffer and pro haymon, both of which also despise arum, Schaffer even left goldenboy because he refused to work with arum. Ppl really think all this history of defamation law suits, back and fourth drug accusations etc is just all of a sudden going to be put aside??


Not to mention that Pac sued Floyd already. But Floyd was willing to pay Arum 10million to stay out of the nego is from what i heard. That is funny as hell to me.


----------



## quincy k

i dont disagree with most of what you are saying. it is an accomplishment in todays abuse of weight-cutting for a guy to weigh 150 pounds and beat a guy that weighs 15-20 pounds more. i dont have any reference as to who was at fault for why paq/floyd was never made. perhaps manny shouldve agreed to the same day testing even though hopkins never agreed to any testing upon pascals request. but it is psychotic for people to say that the reason the fight was never made lies solely with paq. these people are delusional 

like i said, the only problem i have with floyd mayweather is the TBE garbage as the thought of floyd mayweather being TBE is absurd if not actually a form of trolling to anyone that has followed the sport for 20-30 years.

bernard jumped up two weight classes to beat tarver as well as spinks


----------



## Iron_Chin

tliang1000 said:


> Not to mention that Pac sued Floyd already. But Floyd was willing to pay Arum 10million to stay out of the nego is from what i heard. That is funny as hell to me.


This is laughable. Floyd isn't giving arum a penny never mind 10 mill.


----------



## tliang1000

Iron_Chin said:


> This is laughable. Floyd isn't giving arum a penny never mind 10 mill.


Arum need to accept that they are at the B side of this nego and just "show up" like what Oscar did to Floyd. Pac is lucky there is still interest in this fight after he got ktfo by someone he couldn't get a clear decision over. The public at the time was ready to believe in Pac had he koed JMM.


----------



## TSOL

Roy Jones _shitting _on Floyd :lol:


----------



## PetetheKing

TSOL said:


> Roy Jones _shitting _on Floyd :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Abraham

TSOL said:


> Roy Jones _shitting _on Floyd :lol:


Roy ducked Dariuz Michalczewsi.


----------



## turbotime

Concrete said:


> Leonard is 5'11 with speed and power to fall back on. He had the frame to fight at 160 just like Hearns had the frame and power to fall back on to fight at 175.
> 
> Mayweather is 5'8 with only solid power. He can't fall back on power like these other greats which is y u can't really compare. He does what he does with pure boxing skills. Which is what makes him unique.


:deal


----------



## steviebruno

TSOL said:


> Roy Jones _shitting _on Floyd :lol:


Pugilistic dementia setting in.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

TSOL said:


> Roy Jones _shitting _on Floyd :lol:


I was just going to post this lol. This shit stings. What Roy is saying is 100% true.


----------



## TSOL

Abraham said:


> Roy ducked Dariuz Michalczewsi.


didnt they want him to go to Germany or something? Don't know too much about Jones' career. Besides, he fought and beat guys better than Dariusz. Not the case with FMJ


----------



## Abraham

TSOL said:


> didnt they want him to go to Germany or something? Don't know too much about Jones' career. Besides, he fought and beat guys better than Dariusz. Not the case with FMJ


Jones refused to go to Germany because he was scared of getting robbed.


----------



## turbotime

Abraham said:


> Jones refused to go to Germany because he was scared of getting robbed.


Fuck Dariusz :rofl


----------



## megavolt

from the scene



> By Edward Chaykovsky
> 
> Top Rank CEO Bob Arum does not agree with Floyd Mayweather Jr.'s insistence on fighting on Cinco De Mayo weekend, May 2nd. Currently there is a tug of war for the date between Mayweather and Mexican superstar Saul "Canelo" Alvarez.
> 
> Arum is trying to make two fights. His company is speaking with Golden Boy Promotions about a possible match between Canelo and Miguel Cotto. He is also speaking with CBS CEO Les Moonves about a fight between Manny Pacquiao and Mayweather.
> 
> Canelo says the Cinco De Mayo date, which Mayweather often fights on, should belong to a Mexican fighter, and Arum agrees with him.
> 
> "May 2, that Cinco De Mayo weekend, is a Mexican holiday. It is a big Mexican-American holiday. It's a fight date being talked about for Mayweather, Pacquiao, even Cotto, but they're not Mexicans or even Mexican-Americans," Arum told Gareth Davies of The Telegraph. "The only Mexican who is a draw on that date is Canelo. It has been proposed that Miguel Cotto â€" a Puerto Rican â€" fights Saul Alvarez in Las Vegas on that date, the same date Mayweather has suggested he would fight Pacquiao."
> 
> "I think it's disrespectful to the Mexican people not to have Canelo fight on their holiday. I see Mayweather as poaching on a Mexican holiday and being disrespectful to the Mexican people. Everybody agrees with that, except Mayweather. He is putting his ego before respect for people. April or June would be fine for that fight (Mayweather-Pacquiao). What difference does it make?"


This fight is gonna blow up again because of money and dick waving.... AGAIN. fuck all these bitches

then again i wouldn't mind it being moved off of may since my homie's wedding is on cinco de mayo weekend


----------



## Abraham

I'm not sure why Mayweather is adamant about fighting around the Mexican holiday. Most Mexicans and Mexican Americans don't even like him. Dude is quick to play the black card, but HAS to fight around a Mexican holiday. :-(


----------



## thehook13

TSOL said:


> Roy Jones _shitting _on Floyd :lol:


I wasn't at this actual event but I went to one with upham and rjj last month. Roy went into detail about his views on mayweather. :lol: hilarious shit

He said having Pacquiao as a potential opponent raises mayweathers stock considerably. If he beat or lost to pacquiao no one would watch his PPVs anymore. He said Mayweather is afraid of Pacquiao, Pacquiao is a lot faster and would beat Mayweather back in 09. He said Mayweather slowed down somewhat as well. He also trashed a lot of fighters though in RJJ style


----------



## thehook13

steviebruno said:


> Pugilistic dementia setting in.


Flomos stick together


----------



## steviebruno

thehook13 said:


> Flomos stick together


Roy Jones can cry all he wants about Mayweather being boring, but I don't recall him ever setting any PPV records and I don't remember people really lining up to see him fight.

I remember him on 24/7 once and the best footage they could come up with was him slap-boxing some fat dude in the kitchen and talking about farming chickens.

Floyd will be resigned to dustbin of history when he's gone. Sure. But so will Roy; hell, he's still active _now_ and no one gives a damn about him. He's trying to clown someone when he's probably the laughing stock of boxing right now.


----------



## thehook13

steviebruno said:


> Roy Jones can cry all he wants about Mayweather being boring, but I don't recall him ever setting any PPV records and I don't remember people really lining up to see him fight.
> 
> I remember him on 24/7 once and the best footage they could come up with was him slap-boxing some fat dude in the kitchen and talking about farming chickens.
> 
> Floyd will be resigned to dustbin of history when he's gone. Sure. But so will Roy; hell, he's still active _now_ and no one gives a damn about him. He's trying to clown someone when he's probably the laughing stock of boxing right now.


Your instinct is to attack Roy for having a negative opinion of Floyd. It isnt a critique of what he said or why he said it. Youre just mad your idol wasn't getting his ass kissed by a HOF . :lol:


----------



## steviebruno

thehook13 said:


> Your instinct is to attack Roy for having a negative opinion of Floyd. It isnt a critique of what he said or why he said it. Youre just mad your idol wasn't getting his ass kissed by a HOF . :lol:


Roy's criticism about the Pacquiao situation is valid; however, crying about how "boring" he is reeked of jealousy to me. He's managed to market himself much more effectively than Roy could ever dream of. Is this not a fact?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Abraham said:


> I'm not sure why Mayweather is adamant about fighting around the Mexican holiday. Most Mexicans and Mexican Americans don't even like him. Dude is quick to play the black card, but HAS to fight around a Mexican holiday. :-(


:rofl cinco de mayo is NOT a Mexican holiday. Look it up. The only Mexicans who care about cinco de mayo are mexican Americans who just use it as an excuse to party and get drunk

Btw Mexicans want Mayweather vs Pacquiao they don't care about Mayweathers son Canelo :lol:

Arums being a bitch again


----------



## ChampionsForever

thehook13 said:


> Flomos stick together


 love that gif :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Roy's the GOAT he can say what he wants, but two things

1. Roys downplaying Mayweathrr vs Pacquiao because he wants his fighter Vargas to get a shot ay Pacquiao

2. A lot of the things Floyd is criticized for Roy was as well. Boring, doesnt fight such and such, doesnt take risks ect


----------



## thehook13

steviebruno said:


> Roy's criticism about the Pacquiao situation is valid; however, crying about how "boring" he is reeked of jealousy to me. He's managed to market himself much more effectively than Roy could ever dream of. Is this not a fact?


For sure, Mayweathers marketed himself brilliantly despite being a boring fighter. Jealousy isn't a strong argument though. Roy never pulled DLH and Tyson ppv numbers but he was one of the most prominent and popular boxers in the 90s and he still got paid a lot of $.


----------



## quincy k

thehook13 said:


> I wasn't at this actual event but I went to one with upham and rjj last month. Roy went into detail about his views on mayweather. :lol: hilarious shit
> 
> He said having Pacquiao as a potential opponent raises mayweathers stock considerably. If he beat or lost to pacquiao no one would watch his PPVs anymore. He said Mayweather is afraid of Pacquiao, Pacquiao is a lot faster and would beat Mayweather back in 09. He said Mayweather slowed down somewhat as well. He also trashed a lot of fighters though in RJJ style


you have a hall of fame fighter, one of among many, criticizing floyd(i have yet to see one HOF retired fighter say anything bad about manny pacquioa) and immediately you have idiots here ridiculing said hof fighter.

some flomos are so dumb they dont even realize how stupid that they are


----------



## El-Terrible

MichiganWarrior said:


> :rofl cinco de mayo is NOT a Mexican holiday. Look it up. The only Mexicans who care about cinco de mayo are mexican Americans who just use it as an excuse to party and get drunk
> 
> Btw Mexicans want Mayweather vs Pacquiao they don't care about Mayweathers son Canelo :lol:
> 
> Arums being a bitch again


It is a Mexican holiday. It has taken on more meaning by Mexican Americans but the point is it's Mexican. Floyd is just worried that if Canelo gets that date he will do equal numbers to Floyd's recent fights. And you're just a typical Flomos who will defend anything related to Floyd.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

El-Terrible said:


> It is a Mexican holiday. It has taken on more meaning by Mexican Americans but the point is it's Mexican. Floyd is just worried that if Canelo gets that date he will do equal numbers to Floyd's recent fights. And you're just a typical Flomos who will defend anything related to Floyd.


atsch No dumbass. Unlike your pasty white ass iactually know Mexicans and theyre interested first and foremost seeing the best fight possible and thats Pacquiao vs Mayweather not some obscure holiday thats 99% about getting drunk and partying.

Arum is trying to put up roadblocks because Pacquiao is all he old fuck has left little bitches like you at it up.

Btw Mexicans will probably be rooting for Cotto.:hey


----------



## Powerpuncher

So just to check with you guys, this isn't happening is it?


----------



## bjl12

Powerpuncher said:


> So just to check with you guys, this isn't happening is it?


Did it happen in 2009? 2010, 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014?

The fight is a marketing scam and both sides keep saying the other's name to keep the idea relevant. Even if they fight ever did happen (which it won't) it will never live up to the expectations it's built up the past few years. Boxing will be in a better spot in 3 years time - when both these fools are gone


----------



## DobyZhee

Pac should raise the ante and have him fight in July


----------



## pipe wrenched

DobyZhee said:


> Pac should raise the ante and have him fight in July


:yep

that would probably give time for the outdoor stadium to be finished :good

Man, 2015 will be year 7!!! we been after this fight :lol:


----------



## bballchump11

MichiganWarrior said:


> atsch No dumbass. Unlike your pasty white ass iactually know Mexicans and theyre interested first and foremost seeing the best fight possible and thats Pacquiao vs Mayweather not some obscure holiday thats 99% about getting drunk and partying.
> 
> Arum is trying to put up roadblocks because Pacquiao is all he old fuck has left little bitches like you at it up.
> 
> Btw Mexicans will probably be rooting for Cotto.:hey


yeah I have a lot of latin friends and my best friend is Columbian. None of them really care much about Cinco De Mayo except for party reasons. They acknowledge September 16th as the real holiday


----------



## bjl12

DobyZhee said:


> Pac should raise the ante and have him fight in July


I seriously wonder what it would be like to be inside your head for like 5 minutes. What a hollow place that must be


----------



## Abraham

MichiganWarrior said:


> :rofl cinco de mayo is NOT a Mexican holiday. Look it up. The only Mexicans who care about cinco de mayo are mexican Americans who just use it as an excuse to party and get drunk
> 
> Btw Mexicans want Mayweather vs Pacquiao they don't care about Mayweathers son Canelo :lol:
> 
> Arums being a bitch again


Well, whether it's an official holiday or not, it's a date that Chicanos hold in some kind of reverence. Canelo-Cotto is better suited for that date. I don't care who gets it, I'm just saying I hope something as silly as the date doesn't derail the fight.


----------



## Powerpuncher

steviebruno said:


> Roy's criticism about the Pacquiao situation is valid; however, crying about how "boring" he is reeked of jealousy to me. He's managed to market himself much more effectively than Roy could ever dream of. Is this not a fact?


Marketing himself doesn't make him exciting in the ring. It just means he faced overhyped fighters, overhyped himself while running a reality TV series.


----------



## Powerpuncher

bjl12 said:


> Did it happen in 2009? 2010, 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014?
> 
> The fight is a marketing scam and both sides keep saying the other's name to keep the idea relevant. Even if they fight ever did happen (which it won't) it will never live up to the expectations it's built up the past few years. Boxing will be in a better spot in 3 years time - when both these fools are gone


Yea agreed I was gullible enough to think they were serious this time.


----------



## ChampionsForever

If this fight hasn't been signed or announced by mid January then it's not happening.


----------



## DobyZhee

pipe wrenched said:


> :yep
> 
> that would probably give time for the outdoor stadium to be finished :good
> 
> Man, 2015 will be year 7!!! we been after this fight :lol:


well they are building a soccer stadium here in Vegas. it will be done in 2015


----------



## mrtony80

ChampionsForever said:


> If this fight hasn't been signed or announced by mid January then it's not happening.


Wasn't there supposed to be some Christmas present announcement? I recall Floyd saying that.


----------



## DobyZhee

bjl12 said:


> I seriously wonder what it would be like to be inside your head for like 5 minutes. What a hollow place that must be





bjl12 said:


> I seriously wonder what it would be like to be inside your head for like 5 minutes. What a hollow place that must be


why not July so he wont have to rip off the Mexican fans who want to see their fighters on cinco de mayo.

like I said, more posturing by floyd


----------



## Drunkenboat

I hope the fight happens and nobody buys it. I hope every boxing fan goes online for a free stream to teach these fuckers a lesson. Sports fans put money in their pockets because they want to see sporting events, not rich cunts arguing about how many more millions they can add to their pile. And I#m a rich cunt, myself! (kinda).


----------



## steviebruno

Powerpuncher said:


> Marketing himself doesn't make him exciting in the ring. It just means he faced overhyped fighters, overhyped himself while running a reality TV series.


Meanwhile, Roy Jones was the ultimate blood and guts warrior.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Just realised Khan cant fight in September because of Ramadan which is why he is pushing for the fight so much, if he fights Khan he will get moved off the May date which Mayweather wont let happen for prides sake

But then if he fights Pac in May who does he fight in September?
He could fight the winner of Cotto vs Alvarez for the 160 title


----------



## DobyZhee

A.C.S said:


> Just realised Khan cant fight in September because of Ramadan which is why he is pushing for the fight so much, if he fights Khan he will get moved off the May date which Mayweather wont let happen for prides sake
> 
> But then if he fights Pac in May who does he fight in September?
> He could fight the winner of Cotto vs Alvarez for the 160 title


Floyd should fight him right after Ramadan...that would be funny


----------



## El-Terrible

MichiganWarrior said:


> atsch No dumbass. Unlike your pasty white ass iactually know Mexicans and theyre interested first and foremost seeing the best fight possible and thats Pacquiao vs Mayweather not some obscure holiday thats 99% about getting drunk and partying.
> 
> Arum is trying to put up roadblocks because Pacquiao is all he old fuck has left little bitches like you at it up.
> 
> Btw Mexicans will probably be rooting for Cotto.:hey


Listen child. You said it's not a mexican holiday. I said it is. IT's not as important as independence day in September, but it's still Mexican in its origins and is celebrated by Mexicans :rolleyes
And then you re hply telling me no, actually mexicans would rather see Pacquiao v Mayweather than getting drunk.

That's nothing to do with what you said orginally that it is NOT a Mexicanoliday. You really are dumb little s**t aren't you?


----------



## Abraham

Drunkenboat said:


> I hope the fight happens and nobody buys it. I hope every boxing fan goes online for a free stream to teach these fuckers a lesson. Sports fans put money in their pockets because they want to see sporting events, not rich cunts arguing about how many more millions they can add to their pile. And I#m a rich cunt, myself! (kinda).


I root for boxing to do well. As bad as we've been fucked, especially by that situation, I get a sense of pride when a fight does well, and I'd still like to see Pac-FMJ do well.


----------



## Drunkenboat

Abraham said:


> I root for boxing to do well. As bad as we've been fucked, especially by that situation, I get a sense of pride when a fight does well, and I'd still like to see Pac-FMJ do well.


High PPVs is not good for boxing. Good for boxing would be if it was broadcast like other sports.


----------



## Abraham

Drunkenboat said:


> High PPVs is not good for boxing. Good for boxing would be if it was broadcast like other sports.


The brutality of boxing is the reason why it'll never be really mainstream. The most popular sports magazine in the world barely covers boxing. At the end of the day, a sport in which the objective is to hurt each other IS kinda fucked up when you think about it. Boxing will never be broadcast like other sports. I'm not sure how you can say high PPVs aren't good for boxing, dude.


----------



## Powerpuncher

steviebruno said:


> Meanwhile, Roy Jones was the ultimate blood and guts warrior.


Compared to Mayweather he was, look at some of his KOs, he knocked out top contenders, threw combinations and had brutal power, especially at 160 and 168


----------



## dyna

Powerpuncher said:


> Compared to Mayweather he was, look at some of his KOs, he knocked out top contenders, threw combinations and had brutal power, especially at 160 and 168


If Mayweather had Roy's power he'd also have a lot of KOs.


----------



## Powerpuncher

dyna said:


> If Mayweather had Roy's power he'd also have a lot of KOs.


And if he had a better punching technique he'd have more power, it doesn't change the fact he isn't generally very exciting and doesn't commit much. I'm a fan all the same.


----------



## steviebruno

Powerpuncher said:


> Compared to Mayweather he was, look at some of his KOs, he knocked out top contenders, threw combinations and had brutal power, especially at 160 and 168


That's owed entirely to Roy's physical gifts, though, not some difference in mentality. When Roy moved to 175, a weight where he still had considerable power and overwhelming speed, he decided to become a potshotter. Floyd, who was never as gifted, spends much more time in the pocket than Roy ever did, even as he's advanced to weights where his power is severely diminished. How many of Roy's fights were truly compelling, and not just an exhibition of his superiority?

I just thought that it was a stupid thing for Roy to say. 'When he's gone, people will forget all about him'. So what? Roy_ hasn't even retired yet _and he's already an afterthought. That is something he cannot accept. _*It's why he still fights*_. He had the greatest compilation of physical ability the sport has ever seen, and now he's getting ko'd by journeymen for peanuts.

So if being forgotten about is an indictment on Floyd's historical significance, what does that say about Roy's?

Is he humiliating himself now to entertain us?


----------



## Powerpuncher

steviebruno said:


> That's owed entirely to Roy's physical gifts, though, not some difference in mentality. When Roy moved to 175, a weight where he still had considerable power and overwhelming speed, he decided to become a potshotter. Floyd, who was never as gifted, spends much more time in the pocket than Roy ever did, even as he's advanced to weights where his power is severely diminished. How many of Roy's fights were truly compelling, and not just an exhibition of his superiority?
> 
> I just thought that it was a stupid thing for Roy to say. 'When he's gone, people will forget all about him'. So what? Roy_ hasn't even retired yet _and he's already an afterthought. That is something he cannot accept. _*It's why he still fights*_. He had the greatest compilation of physical ability the sport has ever seen, and now he's getting ko'd by journeymen for peanuts.
> 
> So if being forgotten about is an indictment on Floyd's historical significance, what does that say about Roy's?
> 
> Is he humiliating himself now to entertain us?


At 175 Roy was still far more aggressive than Mayweather, he still threw combinations and took risks. Down to physical talents? Partly although setting a trap, slipping and countering is also a skill though.

I wish Roy had retired but as far as I'm concerned he's the P4P no1 of all time ability wise at his peak. Neither he or Mayweather will be forgot about by people who realise how good they were.


----------



## steviebruno

Powerpuncher said:


> At 175 Roy was still far more aggressive than Mayweather, he still threw combinations and took risks. Down to physical talents? Partly although setting a trap, slipping and countering is also a skill though.
> 
> I wish Roy had retired but as far as I'm concerned he's the P4P no1 of all time ability wise at his peak. Neither he or Mayweather will be forgot about by people who realise how good they were.


I don't completely disagree, but... Roy's "aggression" had to do with him fighting opponents that were far inferior to him in physical ability; he always had more margin for error. What risks was he really taking? Getting tapped lightly in the face while performing cock-fighting moves?

I agree that neither will be truly forgotten when they retire, which is why I don't get Roy's criticism. It's interesting that someone as analytical as him could study Floyd Mayweather Jr. and come up with the very rudimentary description of "boring". It just doesn't jive with the type of insight he generally gives.

And that's why I conclude that jealousy is the reason for it. He's still fighting at the age of 45 to avoid fading into oblivion (in the current landscape), while this "boring" fellow potshotter is still no. 1 at the age of 38 and making 50 million per fight.

Either that or he's shilling for HBO or becoming senile from the beatings he's taken.


----------



## chibelle

Abraham said:


> The brutality of boxing is the reason why it'll never be really mainstream. The most popular sports magazine in the world barely covers boxing. At the end of the day, a sport in which the objective is to hurt each other IS kinda fucked up when you think about it. Boxing will never be broadcast like other sports. I'm not sure how you can say high PPVs aren't good for boxing, dude.


What??????
Boxing for decades was free on the major networks. And before that, it was being broadcasted live via radio--- for free. And yes - during the golden age of newspaper and magazines, boxing was covered in a regular basis. So yet it was broadcasted, covered, reported like any other sports.


----------



## Powerpuncher

steviebruno said:


> I don't completely disagree, but... Roy's "aggression" had to do with him fighting opponents that were far inferior to him in physical ability; he always had more margin for error. What risks was he really taking? Getting tapped lightly in the face while performing cock-fighting moves?
> 
> I agree that neither will be truly forgotten when they retire, which is why I don't get Roy's criticism. It's interesting that someone as analytical as him could study Floyd Mayweather Jr. and come up with the very rudimentary description of "boring". It just doesn't jive with the type of insight he generally gives.
> 
> And that's why I conclude that jealousy is the reason for it. He's still fighting at the age of 45 to avoid fading into oblivion (in the current landscape), while this "boring" fellow potshotter is still no. 1 at the age of 38 and making 50 million per fight.
> 
> Either that or he's shilling for HBO or becoming senile from the beatings he's taken.


I think he's playing to the crowd a bit, they usually do on these tours. And maybe he just doesn't like Mayweather, Hopkins certainly doesn't like Mayweather and hasn't for years. I disagree with his pick that Pacquaio would of beaten Floyd a few years ago too and I'm not sure he believes that, maybe he does though.


----------



## Drunkenboat

Abraham said:


> The brutality of boxing is the reason why it'll never be really mainstream. The most popular sports magazine in the world barely covers boxing. At the end of the day, a sport in which the objective is to hurt each other IS kinda fucked up when you think about it. Boxing will never be broadcast like other sports. I'm not sure how you can say high PPVs aren't good for boxing, dude.


Boxing is broadcast in Germany. No problems. Charging people $50+ to watch fights is not good for boxing at all, despite the ways the moneymen will try to convince you.


----------



## ChampionsForever

No more news?


----------



## Abraham

chibelle said:


> What??????
> Boxing for decades was free on the major networks. And before that, it was being broadcasted live via radio--- for free. And yes - during the golden age of newspaper and magazines, boxing was covered in a regular basis. So yet it was broadcasted, covered, reported like any other sports.


That was then, this is now.


----------



## chibelle

Abraham said:


> That was then, this is now.


But it has nothing to do with "brutality". There are as much violence, sometimes more, in MMA and other contact sports. Other countries still broadcast boxing like any mainstream sport. In NYC alone, SNY, MSG, ESPN and NBC airs a lot of fights. They just don't get the big fights and prime time slots.

The real reason that networks abandoned broadcasting boxing is the increased cost and risk. Fighters and promoters were asking for more money and time slots were always in risk of being cancelled. Promoters also wanted full control of the card instead of being pressured by networks.

And this is why PPV sucks. Promoters force feed you the shittiest card and the price does not change. Algieri vs Pac is the same price as JMM vs Pac. Guerrero vs Floyd is the same price as Canelo vs Floyd.


----------



## pipe wrenched

steviebruno said:


> Either that or he's shilling for HBO or becoming senile from the beatings he's taken.


IMO, shilling for HBO may be a large part of it. HBO most def hates PBF now a days :lol:


----------



## pipe wrenched

chibelle said:


> But it has nothing to do with "brutality". There are as much violence, sometimes more, in MMA and other contact sports. Other countries still broadcast boxing like any mainstream sport. In NYC alone, SNY, MSG, ESPN and NBC airs a lot of fights. They just don't get the big fights and prime time slots.
> 
> The real reason that networks abandoned broadcasting boxing is the increased cost and risk. Fighters and promoters were asking for more money and time slots were always in risk of being cancelled. Promoters also wanted full control of the card instead of being pressured by networks.
> 
> And this is why PPV sucks. Promoters force feed you the shittiest card and the price does not change. Algieri vs Pac is the same price as JMM vs Pac. Guerrero vs Floyd is the same price as Canelo vs Floyd.


Lot of good points there, I'd just add that the one minute between rounds (every 3 minutes) makes it hard for the TV channels to get their commercials goin' on like they normally do....and its always all about the damn money. :yep


----------



## p.townend

Fans missing out on fights was not unheard of even when boxing was on BBC/ITV. Bruno v Witherspoon which was in London wasn`t on TV. 

Things have changed a lot over the years and once sky became established with a channel dedicated to sports it was up to BBC/ITV to try keep a grip on certain sports or lose them. Boxing at it`s best drew great figures and sky wanted it. As I remember it the terrestrial channels were complacent and just let it go. 

Another fight that could have gone out on a terrestrial channel was Lewis v McCall which was again in London. Instead Lennox and his team decided to go with some obscure ppv thing that hardly anyone could get. As with Bruno the only way most people could get the fight in any way was radio.


----------



## TeddyL

I personally believe Floyd doesn't want the Pac fight. He is just saying he is as a means way of getting Canelo and Cotto to sign for a different date


----------



## PetetheKing

Fights not going to happen I guess? Meh, boring prospect now anyway but embarrassing it's actually not going to come together again.


----------



## Boogle McDougal

SO HELP ME GOD - if they don't make the fight this time, they fucking better not bullshit the public again with this FUCKING charade. This shit is a god damn joke, and it's just driving people crazy. It makes posters on this forum say stupid shit all the time. Every god damn day. I hate it. It's like watching your friends get drunk and stupid. Don't do it! I got casuals talking to me about Pac/May everyday. It's annoying! I just try to be patient and say hey man, I'll believe it when they're in the god damn ring with their gloves on.


----------



## tliang1000

Negotiation is taking place.


----------



## Abraham

It's looking like we might get duped again. But - boxing fans are fickle. If more rumors start in the Fall, we'll all fall into this trap yet again.


----------



## tliang1000

Abraham said:


> It's looking like we might get duped again. But - boxing fans are fickle. If more rumors start in the Fall, we'll all fall into this trap yet again.


Floyd doesn't want lose the May2nd day. He is not looking at Amir Khan but Pacqiauo so we will have to wait what Pacqiauo's response.


----------



## Abraham

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd doesn't want lose the May2nd day. He is not looking at Amir Khan but Pacqiauo so we will have to wait what Pacqiauo's response.


I think the Pac side has made it clear they want the fight. I try not to be pessimistic, but there are still a shit load of roadblocks.

Can Mayweather work with Arum, and if not, would Arum be will to sit this one out? Maybe, and fuck no.

How will the HBO/Showtime thing be handled? The fight would have to be on Showtime. Would Showtime be willing to do a joint broadcast? Probably not. They'd lose money again. I did hear that Pac isn't obligated to fight for HBO, that he's a free agent...not sure about that one.

What if GBP doesn't budge on the May 2nd date Mayweather wants so bad? Would Mayweather be willing to budge? Probably not.

Will Pac agree to 66-34? Maybe. Rumors that they already have are just that...rumors.

IF Mayweather does decide to work with Arum, will Arum be willing to cave in to ALL of Floyd's demands? Probably not. The man has an ego.

...and that's just to name a few.


----------



## shaunster101

TeddyL said:


> I personally believe Floyd doesn't want the Pac fight. He is just saying he is as a means way of getting Canelo and Cotto to sign for a different date


:deal

Can see this coming a mile off.


----------



## tliang1000

Abraham said:


> I think the Pac side has made it clear they want the fight. I try not to be pessimistic, but there are still a shit load of roadblocks.
> 
> Can Mayweather work with Arum, and if not, would Arum be will to sit this one out? Maybe, and fuck no.
> 
> How will the HBO/Showtime thing be handled? The fight would have to be on Showtime. Would Showtime be willing to do a joint broadcast? Probably not. They'd lose money again. I did hear that Pac isn't obligated to fight for HBO, that he's a free agent...not sure about that one.
> 
> What if GBP doesn't budge on the May 2nd date Mayweather wants so bad? Would Mayweather be willing to budge? Probably not.
> 
> Will Pac agree to 66-34? Maybe. Rumors that they already have are just that...rumors.
> 
> IF Mayweather does decide to work with Arum, will Arum be willing to cave in to ALL of Floyd's demands? Probably not. The man has an ego.
> 
> ...and that's just to name a few.


Well Floyd explained pretty fairly in his recent Showtime interview, that it needs to be on showtime bc he is the top draw. He is holding all the cards and Pac should agree to it bc he has f up the fight quite a lot. 2 fight losses, contro with JMM, contro with Bradley and got koed by JMM on the 4th match and etc etc. I don't think he is asking too much with the percentage split if it is justified with reasons and he provided them. The ball is really in Pac's court to accept or walk.


----------



## El-Terrible

TeddyL said:


> I personally believe Floyd doesn't want the Pac fight. He is just saying he is as a means way of getting Canelo and Cotto to sign for a different date


This ^^
It's why he all of a sudden called him out after making nothing but excuses for years. He's still got Marquez problems, he's still with Arum, his PPVs are still not as high but now all of a sudden, May 2nd is in jeopardy and he wants to fight Pacquiao. I just hope GBP do not sign a contract for another date and ensure they keep May 2nd until they see a Pacquiao Mayweather contract signed.

But unfortunately I believe this is just manoeuvring to get Canelo off that date


----------



## Kurushi

If the fight (Mayweather Vs. Pacquiao) happens the date shouldn't matter. It's the biggest fight of this generation. People will tune in regardless of when it is.
Arum talking about it being disrespectful to fight on Cinco De Mayo may well be a power play but Mayweather should just call his bluff and fight on a different date. I don't think the date is a battle worth having tbh and Mayweather could then use it as leverage over other aspects of negotiations.



TeddyL said:


> I personally believe Floyd doesn't want the Pac fight. He is just saying he is as a means way of getting Canelo and Cotto to sign for a different date


Yeah, I think I heard Kellerman posit a similar theory to this too.


----------



## ..TheUzi..

tliang1000 said:


> Well Floyd explained pretty fairly in his recent Showtime interview, that it needs to be on showtime bc he is the top draw. He is holding all the cards and Pac should agree to it bc he has f up the fight quite a lot. 2 fight losses, contro with JMM, contro with Bradley and got koed by JMM on the 4th match and etc etc. I don't think he is asking too much with the percentage split if it is justified with reasons and he provided them. The ball is really in Pac's court to accept or walk.


You don't have a clue what he's asking for, like everyone else, so stop trying to make out that he's offered a set split. 
I would love open negations for a fight like this then people could make an informed decision on who's being reasonable


----------



## tliang1000

El-Terrible said:


> This ^^
> It's why he all of a sudden called him out after making nothing but excuses for years. He's still got Marquez problems, he's still with Arum, his PPVs are still not as high but now all of a sudden, May 2nd is in jeopardy and he wants to fight Pacquiao. I just hope GBP do not sign a contract for another date and ensure they keep May 2nd until they see a Pacquiao Mayweather contract signed.
> 
> But unfortunately I believe this is just manoeuvring to get Canelo off that date


You make absolutely no sense. Floyd is the bigger name. What can he accomplish using Pac's name and give Pac all this attention for? And not deliver? and people will buy millions of Floyd's next ppv???
Why would Oscar give Floyd that Date if it is anyone else less than Pac? This is ridiculous. So you think Floyd is stupid enough to think that he can "fool" the public by saying that he wants to fight Pac but fights some lameo instead and that is enough to be on May2nd? As if that wouldn't back fire on him...

The person with the biggest excuses came from Pac. Don't be a gullible pacturd.


----------



## sugarshane_24

tliang1000 said:


> You make absolutely no sense. Floyd is the bigger name. What can he accomplish using Pac's name and give Pac all this attention for? And not deliver? and people will buy millions of Floyd's next ppv???
> Why would Oscar give Floyd that Date if it is anyone else less than Pac? This is ridiculous. So you think Floyd is stupid enough to think that he can "fool" the public by saying that he wants to fight Pac but fights some lameo instead and that is enough to be on May2nd? As if that wouldn't back fire on him...
> 
> The person with the biggest excuses came from Pac. Don't be a gullible pacturd.


It's not about just being a bigger name. He is trying to convince people that he is indeed pushing to make the fight happen.

He is trying to hit 2 birds with one stone:

1. Secure the date for himself
2. Try to make it look like he indeed wanted to fight Pac.

Why would he suddenly say he wants to make the Pac fight after Canelo wanted may 2nd?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Figured you dumb cunts would believe what Arum says again. Cant fight on a Mexican holiday no mexicans care about because Mexican

Dumbasses. I bet you believed Arum was building a stadium too huh :lol:

:rofl

Dumb *******, like Floyd needs Pacquiao after his 300k buys vs algeria. 

Pacquiao vs Rios 2 coming to a tgeater near u haha


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Do any you dumbass white boys know any mexicans?

Ask them if they care if a mexican fights on the date. Dumb fucks LOL


----------



## PBFred

hahaha 

Pacquiao vs Hatton - Cinco de Mayo 2009
Pacquiao vs Mosley - Cinco de Mayo 2011

You guys are getting played by Arum once again. Keep talking about how Floyd is the reason for the fight not happening. atsch


----------



## PBFred

PBFred said:


> Pacquiao and Arum appear to be doing a great job on the PR front but I am not convinced of their actual willingness to make the deal.
> 
> 1. Arum keeps talking about HBO and Showtime doing some sort of one off, co-broadcast like they did with Lewis and Tyson. All this does is add another party into the pot of money that Mayweather and team will not agree to. Mayweather has a contract with Showtime, Manny is a free agent. Why is this necessary again? HBO will certainly be pissed at Arum but boxing is a fluid business and they will get over it.
> 
> 2. The numbers out in the media (Mayweather 100 million, Pacquiao 80 or 90 million) seem to indicate a 55/45 type of split expectation at best for Mayweather while the fair split is 65/35 or at the very least 60/40.
> 
> 3. Koncz said something along the lines of "no urgency, we'll enjoy the holidays before making any sort of decision". After 5 years, there should be urgency and again this just speaks to the amateurs that Pac has running his shit.
> 
> Everyone seems to talk like Mayweather carries the burden to make the fight while it's the opposite. It's so frustrating to watch and see people jump on the bandwagon again, almost 5 years to the day.
> 
> Arum should go to Moonves/Espinoza and Haymon and say 40% of all revenue and Showtime it is and the fight would get made tomorrow. Anything else is overcomplicating and/or pricing themselves out. And to the people who will say "Mayweather should just take the 50/50 and make the fight for the fans", why can't Pacquiao and Arum take their 40% that is fair and more representative of what they are bringing to the promotion? Floyd is the big dog here.
> 
> IMO May-Khan and Pac-Vargas will be the two fights, assuming Khan wins next week. Another 900k and 35 mil for Floyd and another 500k and 12 mil for Pac. Yawn.


:deal From 12/1


----------



## MichiganWarrior

PBFred said:


> hahaha
> 
> Pacquiao vs Hatton - Cinco de Mayo 2009
> Pacquiao vs Mosley - Cinco de Mayo 2011
> 
> You guys are getting played by Arum once again. Keep talking about how Floyd is the reason for the fight not happening. atsch


Theyre dumb as fuck bro. No helping them.


----------



## Reppin501

El-Terrible said:


> It is a Mexican holiday. It has taken on more meaning by Mexican Americans but the point is it's Mexican. Floyd is just worried that if Canelo gets that date he will do equal numbers to Floyd's recent fights. And you're just a typical Flomos who will defend anything related to Floyd.


Dude...Canelo isn't drawing like Floyd I don't give a fuck what day he fights on...I consider myself a Canelo fan but this is a stupid ass point.


----------



## steviebruno

Floyd Mayweather probably has more Mexican fans than Canelo Alvarez...


----------



## megavolt

I don't give a flying fuck if its mexican holiday or not if they want May 2nd make it May fucking 2nd. The bitching about the date looks more like a GBP/Top Rank problem rather than a floyd problem.

BOB ARUM is negotiating for BOB ARUM's interests, rather than Pac's if he wants the fight outside of May. I don't think Pac has the awareness to see this fact but if he did he should just tell Bob "if floyd wants it May 2nd, make it May 2nd" it doesnt hurt his own side at all either. Floyd wants the date NATURALLY because it will likely secure the most money which is good for BOTH SIDES except for bob fucking arum

Make Alvarez/Cotto on September 16th or some shit. Sheesh.


----------



## Aramini

megavolt said:


> I don't give a flying fuck if its mexican holiday or not if they want May 2nd make it May fucking 2nd. The bitching about the date looks more like a GBP/Top Rank problem rather than a floyd problem.
> 
> BOB ARUM is negotiating for BOB ARUM's interests, rather than Pac's if he wants the fight outside of May. I don't think Pac has the awareness to see this fact but if he did he should just tell Bob "if floyd wants it May 2nd, make it May 2nd" it doesnt hurt his own side at all either. Floyd wants the date NATURALLY because it will likely secure the most money which is good for BOTH SIDES except for bob fucking arum
> 
> Make Alvarez/Cotto on September 16th or some shit. Sheesh.


screw arum. Two fights of interest next year and he has to complain about the date and fight for it? I hate the way he has run boxing. If floyd says may 2 make that shit and if it falls through everyone knows it was because of floyd. Arum sucks. Hope he retires tomorrow. Or something.


----------



## megavolt

Aramini said:


> screw arum. Two fights of interest next year and he has to complain about the date and fight for it? I hate the way he has run boxing. If floyd says may 2 make that shit and if it falls through everyone knows it was because of floyd. Arum sucks. Hope he retires tomorrow. Or something.


I just hate how this particular piece of negotiation isn't even in the best interest of his own fighter, but on behalf of ANOTHER fight and fighter. Talk about agency conflict


----------



## Concrete

Arum clearly only wants the May 2nd date so he and Cotton could get more money. So why doesnt he just say that then acting like he gives a damn about Mexicans from ghting on that date.

And I don't know how anyone can hear how Showtime and Hbo execs have stated that Mayweather has been trying to make the fight for 4 yrs yet Arum has been the one ducking. Yet still claim Mayweather is the one holding the fight back.


----------



## megavolt

Floyd Sr and ARUM didn't want the fight for pretty much forever. Floyd and pac wanted this fight late 2009, early 2010. The only time it seemed Floyd himself didn't want the fight was during mid 2010-2011 in that mini-retirement and imo it felt like it wasn't Pac but the actual prospect of losing that he was concerned with, especially after Mosley Rd 2. Pac always just seemed indifferent on the matter


----------



## Aramini

megavolt said:


> I just hate how this particular piece of negotiation isn't even in the best interest of his own fighter, but on behalf of ANOTHER fight and fighter. Talk about agency conflict


Yeah bob wanting to make money off another fight killing the superfight is beyond unethical. Cotto Canelo killed may pac what????????? 
Not room for two good fights next year? I am pretty mad at him for this. Why boxing sucks now.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

steviebruno said:


> Floyd Mayweather probably has more Mexican fans than Canelo Alvarez...


Yep. Cotto as well. Most mexicans arent dumb.


----------



## tliang1000

The biggest fight in the world but there are many hands that want a piece of it.


----------



## PetetheKing

The Cinco De Mayo excuse is embarrassing. If Arum tries to use that to weasel out of the fight. Absolutely unforgivable. Latest yahoo article says Floyd doesn't really want it. Didn't bother reading it so no idea if it's backed by anything of merit. Hard to know these days.


----------



## bballchump11

@5:45 It seems they're still waiting for those foreign investors offering those ridiculous amounts of money to provide a proof of funds


----------



## PetetheKing

Can Karceno really be a source? Is he an insider in some capacity or something? I can't bear to listen to the guy...


----------



## PetetheKing

Not sure if we can post links to articles but this is a headline. UAE Investment Group Ups Ante, Makes It $120M For Floyd Mayweather Jr. To Fight Manny Pacquiao In Abu Dhabi

Thought those offshore offers were mostly BS. Maybe not...


----------



## renyo

So I guess Floyd is on vacation?


----------



## turbotime

Arum fooling the pacturds once again atsch


----------



## bballchump11

PetetheKing said:


> Can Karceno really be a source? Is he an insider in some capacity or something? I can't bear to listen to the guy...


I thought he was just some random guy on youtube at first, but he's got some clout


----------



## renyo

Flomos lucky they have CHB to fall back on. Every real boxing site know Floyd scared...


----------



## Mexi-Box

turbotime said:


> Arum fooling the pacturds once again atsch


Mayweather fooling all the Flomos again. Looks like you all have some defending to do. atsch

"As far as I know it's been one-way traffic on Manny's side trying to make it. As I understand it, Les Moonves is in contact with the Mayweather camp and not getting anywhere."
-Dan Rafael



PetetheKing said:


> Can Karceno really be a source? Is he an insider in some capacity or something? I can't bear to listen to the guy...


Who the fuck is Karceno? Dude makes low quality videos from his mother's basement. No way he's a legitimate source. (unless it's from a boxer he is interviewing)

Anything about Mayweather/Pacquiao is just speculation.


----------



## ChampionsForever

You only have to watch a Mayweather interveiw with Brian Kenny to get an insight into this guys mind, he is 100% fighting for money, he knows that his undefeated record is a big factor into why he draws big crowds thus creating as much money as possible, therefore he always goes for the lowest risk/highest reward fights. What annoys me about Mayweather fans is that the guy is open about his hunger for money, he craves it, he named himself after it, he never mentions history or legacy, that has always been a B side to him. Yet his fans all talk as though he is fighting for them and wants to be great that he wants the dangerous fights, he wants Pac, he takes on guys at no disadvantage, he is masterful yadayadyada....

No other high profile boxer in history has ever been so money driven, and this attribute along with his style inside and outside the ring makes him a pretty detestable guy, the only thing he can vouch being "TBE" in boxing is his business decisions.


----------



## ChampionsForever

Just imagine the top 20 guys in the sport adopting Mayweathers attitude and selfishness, can anybody seriously say it wouldn't ruin the sport, imagine the huge fights we would miss. I mean how much money does that cunt want?


----------



## Tko6

ChampionsForever said:


> Just imagine the top 20 guys in the sport adopting Mayweathers attitude and selfishness, can anybody seriously say it wouldn't ruin the sport, imagine the huge fights we would miss. I mean how much money does that cunt want?


I've said it to myself before, if every fighter were like Froch, boxing would be massive. If every fighter were like Floyd, it wouldn't exist.


----------



## steviebruno

Tko6 said:


> I've said it to myself before, if every fighter were like Froch, boxing would be massive. If every fighter were like Floyd, it wouldn't exist.


If every fighter was Carl Froch, mainstream boxing would already be dead and buried under UFC. People who pay to see athletics pay to see it done at the highest level.

... And last I remember, Froch ducked a rematch with Andre Ward and paraded himself around as a "people's champ". His fans defended the move by pointing to how much money he makes in comparison to Ward.

Very ironic.


----------



## Abraham

So what's the latest? Bob Arum isn't pushing for May 2nd because he thinks it's disrespectful to Mexicans? I really hope nobody believes that bullshit.


----------



## ChampionsForever

steviebruno said:


> If every fighter was Carl Froch, mainstream boxing would already be dead and buried under UFC. People who pay to see athletics pay to see it done at the highest level.
> 
> ... And last I remember, Froch ducked a rematch with Andre Ward and paraded himself around as a "people's champ". His fans defended the move by pointing to how much money he makes in comparison to Ward.
> 
> Very ironic.


Froch has taken on every high level contender, how is he not competing at the highest level?


----------



## steviebruno

ChampionsForever said:


> Froch has taken on every high level contender, how is he not competing at the highest level?


He isn't a great fighter; he is second rate. That's why. The very best in every sport are who drive the sport. Boxing is no different.


----------



## ChampionsForever

steviebruno said:


> He isn't a great fighter; he is second rate. That's why. The very best in every sport are who drive the sport. Boxing is no different.


 So you have no issue with the Mayweather safety first, money first attitude? It doesn't piss you off to have seen him face Baldomir over Margo, retire rather than face an undefeated Cotto, avoid a Pacquaio match up, never go on a limb with a fight like all the greats do and take on a guy you have no advantage over, like a Paul Williams or Martinez when he was on top, these are all fights Floyd could have won and greatly enhanced his legacy. You have Tommy Hearns in your avatar yet you are ok with this?.

From a business side of thing Mayweather is a genius, he has made so much money and managed to do it the easiest way possible, even when against a lesser opponent and with the fight in the bag he doesn't even risk goin for a knockout, that's how cautious he is, we have seen this time and time again, look at the previous faces of boxing, the DLH's, the Fab fours he Alis ect, just imagine them having nothing but money on their minds, in my opinion it would have fucked up several historic fights and us as fans would have missed out.


----------



## steviebruno

ChampionsForever said:


> So you have no issue with the Mayweather safety first, money first attitude? It doesn't piss you off to have seen him face Baldomir over Margo, retire rather than face an undefeated Cotto, avoid a Pacquaio match up, never go on a limb with a fight like all the greats do and take on a guy you have no advantage over, like a Paul Williams or Martinez when he was on top, these are all fights Floyd could have won and greatly enhanced his legacy. You have Tommy Hearns in your avatar yet you are ok with this?.
> 
> From a business side of thing Mayweather is a genius, he has made so much money and managed to do it the easiest way possible, even when against a lesser opponent and with the fight in the bag he doesn't even risk goin for a knockout, that's how cautious he is, we have seen this time and time again, look at the previous faces of boxing, the DLH's, the Fab fours he Alis ect, just imagine them having nothing but money on their minds, in my opinion it would have fucked up several historic fights and us as fans would have missed out.


I don't support everything that Floyd does, but Mayweather was never money-first until he paid his dues and secured his PPV standing. Froch, likewise, is secure and has no interest in Ward. Do you follow?

Go to that Cotto/Floyd thread near the top of the page and see how I criticize what I don't support. I loved Floyd's choice to fight Baldomir. It's the fight he should have taken before he fought Zab and one he was really chided for not taking. Margarito was never ducked by Mayweather; Floyd agreed to* Margarito *for the 8 million but wanted *Cotto* and Hatton for 10 million each and 20 million for DLH, which Arum laughed at. I'm not really going to get into the history of Floyd/Arum, but you are being disingenuous in just throwing out names without understanding the circumstances. There was also never any window for Floyd/Williams and Martinez would have been a very stupid choice for Floyd; too big, too good, too dangerous; we are talking small welterweight vs. legit middleweight.

You can hate Floyd all you want, but he drives the sport of boxing while Carl Froch has a niche fanbase, at best. How many Froch threads do you see on the front page? Hell, how many have you seen in the last month? You may love you some Carl Froch, but most people don't give a damn.


----------



## quincy k

ChampionsForever said:


> Just imagine the top 20 guys in the sport adopting Mayweathers attitude and selfishness, can anybody seriously say it wouldn't ruin the sport, imagine the huge fights we would miss. I mean how much money does that cunt want?


its already happened.

thats why cotto, who as not coming off an injury, did not have to make his four month mandatory defense of his wbc 160 belt against a champion or a top ten ranked opponent in his weight division

http://wbcboxing.com/wbceng/Rules/WBCRulesandRegulationsJanuary2014.pdf

Upon winning a title, a WBC champion must defend the
title within 90 to 120 days or as otherwise ordered by the WBC, unless otherwise ordered or
permitted by the WBC in its sole discretion.

he probably saw floyd be able to somehow con the wbc in allowing unranked and non-champion maidana, a fighter who had never fought at 154, as floyds jmw title defense


----------



## genaro g

Sup. This ain't about Floyd Pac, this about Canelo Cotto. Thanks


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

hi genaro g


----------



## bballchump11

Dang I guess the pactards are the only guys lonely enough around the Holidays to be on the forum still talking shit


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> Mayweather fooling all the Flomos again. Looks like you all have some defending to do. atsch
> 
> "As far as I know it's been one-way traffic on Manny's side trying to make it. As I understand it, Les Moonves is in contact with the Mayweather camp and not getting anywhere."
> -Dan Rafael
> 
> Who the fuck is Karceno? Dude makes low quality videos from his mother's basement. No way he's a legitimate source. (unless it's from a boxer he is interviewing)
> 
> Anything about Mayweather/Pacquiao is just speculation.


Yeah let me know when Manny sends a contract over :hi:


----------



## Mexi-Box

turbotime said:


> Yeah let me know when Manny sends a contract over :hi:


Nah, I won't. I really hate this topic of conversation, but the worse thing is when the Flomos accuse the Pactards of the SAME shit they do. As I said, I'll leave you to your defending of Mayweather.


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> Nah, I won't. I really hate this topic of conversation, but the worse thing is when the Flomos accuse the Pactards of the SAME shit they do. As I said, I'll leave you to your defending of Mayweather.


Roach even admitted that Pac was at fault when shit got real at the table.


----------



## Mexi-Box

turbotime said:


> Roach even admitted that Pac was at fault when shit got real at the table.


I can also talk about Mayweather's speech about "health comes first," but it won't get anywhere. Here I sent you a quote from Rafael who says that Mayweather hasn't even been responding to one of the heads of CBS about the fight and Manny's camp is the only one actively pursuing the fight and you manage to just brush it off.

So please, you Flomos are even worse than the fucking Pactards, but I'm done. Arguing this topic is like arguing with a fucking brick wall. 200+ pages of just wasting time.


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> I can also talk about Mayweather's speech about "health comes first," but it won't get anywhere. Here I sent you a quote from Rafael who says that Mayweather hasn't even been responding to one of the heads of CBS about the fight and Manny's camp is the only one actively pursuing the fight and you manage to just brush it off.
> 
> So please, you Flomos are even worse than the fucking Pactards, but I'm done. Arguing this topic is like arguing with a fucking brick wall. 200+ pages of just wasting time.


Rafael said :rofl What were the details? Anyone can say shit when it comes to looking for web hits you numpty.


----------



## Mexi-Box

turbotime said:


> Rafael said :rofl What were the details? Anyone can say shit when it comes to looking for web hits you numpty.


Not sure if trolling or can't read... :huh atsch


----------



## turbotime

Mexi-Box said:


> Not sure if trolling or can't read... :huh atsch


So what about when Arum was ignoring GBP's calls?


----------



## Tko6

steviebruno said:


> If every fighter was Carl Froch, mainstream boxing would already be dead and buried under UFC. People who pay to see athletics pay to see it done at the highest level.
> 
> ... And last I remember, Froch ducked a rematch with Andre Ward and paraded himself around as a "people's champ". His fans defended the move by pointing to how much money he makes in comparison to Ward.
> 
> Very ironic.


You're missing my point completely. This has nothing to do with 'athletics' or skills, people pay see a spectacle. You can criticise the likes of Froch all you want as far as skills go (we all know he's limited), but he takes on anyone and there is no-one of any note in his division he has not fought. You never hear about bullshit obstacles, clauses or purse disputes with him, EVER, and 80 thousand people pay cash money to see him live. As for Ward, he's done nothing since he beat Froch, and Froch jumped straight into a title fight with a guy that a lot of people thought was the man at SMW and who Ward clearly avoided. It was the same with Hatton towards the end of his career, 30-40 thousand people travelling to see him fight or at least be in the same city as his fight, a city which is an absolute nightmare to get to from England, you have no idea how these guys obtain such a following, and it's nothing to do with 'athletics'.


----------



## steviebruno

Tko6 said:


> You're missing my point completely. This has nothing to do with 'athletics' or skills, people pay see a spectacle. You can criticise the likes of Froch all you want as far as skills go (we all know he's limited), but he takes on anyone and there is no-one of any note in his division he has not fought. You never hear about bullshit obstacles, clauses or purse disputes with him, EVER, and 80 thousand people pay cash money to see him live. As for Ward, he's done nothing since he beat Froch, and Froch jumped straight into a title fight with a guy that a lot of people thought was the man at SMW and who Ward clearly avoided. It was the same with Hatton towards the end of his career, 30-40 thousand people travelling to see him fight or at least be in the same city as his fight, a city which is an absolute nightmare to get to from England, you have no idea how these guys obtain such a following, and it's nothing to do with 'athletics'.


Yeah, I disagree.

European fans are much more supportive of their athletes in general (particularly those with white skin). It doesn't make them any more special or important to the sport of boxing than they really are. As soon as Carl Froch retires, there will be another one just like him waiting in the wings.

He won't even cross the Altantic to see Andre Ward; that damn ocean is the "obstacle".

He is second rate. And so was Hatton.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Tko6 said:


> You're missing my point completely. This has nothing to do with 'athletics' or skills, people pay see a spectacle. You can criticise the likes of Froch all you want as far as skills go (we all know he's limited), but he takes on anyone and there is no-one of any note in his division he has not fought. You never hear about bullshit obstacles, clauses or purse disputes with him, EVER, and 80 thousand people pay cash money to see him live. As for Ward, he's done nothing since he beat Froch, and Froch jumped straight into a title fight with a guy that a lot of people thought was the man at SMW and who Ward clearly avoided. It was the same with Hatton towards the end of his career, 30-40 thousand people travelling to see him fight or at least be in the same city as his fight, a city which is an absolute nightmare to get to from England, you have no idea how these guys obtain such a following, and it's nothing to do with 'athletics'.


Brits have low standards. Degale and Dirrell are about to be froch's mandatory. See how eager he is to get in the ring with them

BTW, don't mention Floyd and Froch in the same sentence. Its disrespectful


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

@bballchump11

your fav boxer of all timez Oscar talkin bout Floyd and emmanuel punching power about the same

says emmanuel has the ability to KO, but he needs to land the perfect punch and lacks great timing unlike Floyd


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @bballchump11
> 
> your fav boxer of all timez Oscar talkin bout Floyd and emmanuel punching power about the same
> 
> says emmanuel has the ability to KO, but he needs to land the perfect punch and lacks great timing unlike Floyd


I actually started a pretty good thread about that quote and provided an original video of him saying it. 
But a trigger happy mod merged it with this thread even though


----------



## ChampionsForever

Oscar said they have about the same power? possibly, but Pac throws and lands far more power punches than Mayweather, Floyd rarely commits to a power punch as it leaves him open for counters, so it's a misleading comparison.


----------



## turbotime

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @bballchump11
> 
> your fav boxer of all timez Oscar talkin bout Floyd and emmanuel punching power about the same
> 
> says emmanuel has the ability to KO, but he needs to land the perfect punch and lacks great timing unlike Floyd


Oskee is on the money with that.


----------



## PetetheKing

Appears Arum is going to use the Cinco De Mayo excuse. Disgraceful.


----------



## El-Terrible

ChampionsForever said:


> Oscar said they have about the same power? possibly, but Pac throws and lands far more power punches than Mayweather, Floyd rarely commits to a power punch as it leaves him open for counters, so it's a misleading comparison.


You have to bear in mind Oscar fought Pacquiao who came up 2 weight classes, whose weight was 1.5lb more than his previous fight night weight against Diaz which was at lightweight. So comparing that Pacquiao's power to Mayweather who was by then a legit welterweight probably in the 150s on fight night I'd have expected Oscar to say Mayweather had more power.

But there is a myth about Pacquiao's power, he has good power but why people think he hits like a train is beyond me. Apart from Hatton, his big wins at 147 have been the result of accumulation and volume...so I'm sure Oscar is spot on


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH

bballchump11 said:


> *I actually started a pretty good thread *about that quote and provided an original video of him saying it.
> But a trigger happy mod merged it with this thread even though


Dont kid yourself fella.
The thread was shit and ended up in the right place.
Top modding!


----------



## ChampionsForever

El-Terrible said:


> You have to bear in mind Oscar fought Pacquiao who came up 2 weight classes, whose weight was 1.5lb more than his previous fight night weight against Diaz which was at lightweight. So comparing that Pacquiao's power to Mayweather who was by then a legit welterweight probably in the 150s on fight night I'd have expected Oscar to say Mayweather had more power.
> 
> But there is a myth about Pacquiao's power, he has good power but why people think he hits like a train is beyond me. Apart from Hatton, his big wins at 147 have been the result of accumulation and volume...so I'm sure Oscar is spot on


Yea thinking about it Pac Definatley has more power, of their common opponents Pac dropped every one of them, and in the case of Marquez and Hatton where Floyd also achieved this Pac did so more often with Hatton and Marquez and harder with both aswell. Pac's power got inflated after his DLH Hatton and Cotto fights, it's not Mike Tyson esq but its definatley more powerful than Floyds.


----------



## bballchump11

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Dont kid yourself fella.
> The thread was shit and ended up in the right place.
> Top modding!


no the thread was comparing what Mosley, Cotto, Marquez, Oscar and a mutual sparring partner had to say about their power. You probably didn't read it though


----------



## bballchump11

*Pacquiao's Chief of Staff sets to prove that Arum has been preventing Mayweather vs Pacquiao*










FightHype.com was recently contacted by a representative of Franklin "Jeng" Gacal, long-time Filipino lawyer and Chief of Staff for Filipino Congressman Manny Pacquiao, who was looking to set up a face-to-face meeting with undefeated pound-for-pound king Floyd Mayweather. According to the representative, Gacal is going to be in Mayweather's hometown of Las Vegas, Nevada from December 30 to January 3, and wants to speak with him in hopes of gathering evidence to prove that it's Pacquiao's own promoter, Bob Arum, not Mayweather, preventing the mega-fight from happening.

Read more here at FightHype


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

gacal keeping it real at the risk of being fired by emmanuel for angering bop

why is it that every several months some1 from the emmanuel team comes out with a confession that they ducked the Floyd fight

1st it was ariza

recently roach admit emmanuel fucked things up when all systems was set to go

now it's gacal


----------



## gander tasco

Floydhype setting the record straight.i guess we should believe them over showtimes boss


----------



## bballchump11

gander tasco said:


> Floydhype setting the record straight.i guess we should believe them over showtimes boss


what?


----------



## PBFred

gander tasco said:


> Floydhype setting the record straight.i guess we should believe them over showtimes boss


Don't get offended. We all know that Manny wants the fight so we should encourage and applaud moves like this. Hope he is able to help.


----------



## mrtony80

I've always said that it was Arum in particular, not Pacquiao who didn't want the fight. Why Arum wouldn't want the fight is beyond me. Arum has mismanaged Pac's career...big reason for his dwindling PPV numbers. It'll be a great day in boxing history when Bob retires.


----------



## dodong

bballchump11 said:


> FightHype.com was recently contacted by a representative of Franklin "Jeng" Gacal, long-time Filipino lawyer and Chief of Staff for Filipino Congressman Manny Pacquiao, who was looking to set up a face-to-face meeting with undefeated pound-for-pound king Floyd Mayweather. According to the representative, Gacal is going to be in Mayweather's hometown of Las Vegas, Nevada from December 30 to January 3, and wants to speak with him, in hopes of gathering evidence to prove that it's Pacquiao's own promoter, Bob Arum, not Mayweather, preventing the mega-fight from happening.
> 
> Read more here at FightHype


:lol:....joyboys are crazeee.


----------



## Divi253

:lol: Let's see what comes from this... I assume nothing, but it should be funny reading the reponses for a while. :shitstir Multiple times his adviser said get from under Arum this year.


----------



## tliang1000

mrtony80 said:


> I've always said that it was Arum in particular, not Pacquiao who didn't want the fight. Why Arum wouldn't want the fight is beyond me. Arum has mismanaged Pac's career...big reason for his dwindling PPV numbers. It'll be a great day in boxing history when Bob retires.


To me it is obvious. Floyd is the top draw and who everyone is trying to figure out how to defeat. Arum is creating an illusion to the public that Manny is the one that can beat Floyd. It makes perfect sense from a marketing stand point. Manny got a very big fanbase but his stock will take a major hit shall he fought and lose to Floyd.


----------



## rjjfan

tliang1000 said:


> To me it is obvious. Floyd is the top draw and who everyone is trying to figure out how to defeat. Arum is creating an illusion to the public that Manny is the one that can beat Floyd. It makes perfect sense from a marketing stand point. Manny got a very big fanbase but his stock will take a major hit shall he fought and lose to Floyd.


I don't think his stock will take a loss if he fights the way he does. If he fights Floyd like Canelo did, then its possible.


----------



## bhopheadbut

i believe that arum is one of the parties blocking the fight but i also believe this article is bullshit as fighthype is an awful website


----------



## AzarZ

tliang1000 said:


> To me it is obvious. Floyd is the top draw and who everyone is trying to figure out how to defeat. Arum is creating an illusion to the public that Manny is the one that can beat Floyd. It makes perfect sense from a marketing stand point. Manny got a very big fanbase but his stock will take a major hit shall he fought and lose to Floyd.


Regardless of Arum many peeps think Manny can win because most peeps still see him as the same guy that was destroying everyone.

A loss against Floyd won't hurt him esp at this stage of their careers. Sadly it'll be brushed off n people will say its past prime PAC. The numbers that it will do will boost his profile if anything.


----------



## tliang1000

AzarZ said:


> Regardless of Arum many peeps think Manny can win because most peeps still see him as the same guy that was destroying everyone.
> 
> A loss against Floyd won't hurt him esp at this stage of their careers. Sadly it'll be brushed off n people will say its past prime PAC. The numbers that it will do will boost his profile if anything.


Well Pac is Arum's fighter so he is in charge of the careful match making since Pac is his investment. I think If Pac loses to Floyd he wouldn't get as much as media promotion/attention as he would as the next boogeyman that Floyd is suppose to be afraid.


----------



## bballchump11

I'll just stop posting threads if yall want to merge every fuckin thing


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> I'll just stop posting threads if yall want to merge every fuckin thing


same ish happen to me

this dick licker kept changing my thread titles to suit his own agenda

the thing is this I'm the onethat finds articles to share, so yes they are presented in my flavor

if this fat ugly foo got off his pasty azz and did more than run a 2nd rate newsite, then he could beat me to the news and frame it in any way he wants


----------



## Wansen

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> gacal keeping it real at the risk of being fired by emmanuel for angering bop
> 
> why is it that every several months some1 from the emmanuel team comes out with a confession that they ducked the Floyd fight
> 
> 1st it was ariza
> 
> recently roach admit emmanuel fucked things up when all systems was set to go
> 
> now it's gacal


My thoughts exactly.

While it's obvious that FightHype is pro-Mayweather, it's hard to imagine that they totally fabricated the Gacal story out of thin air.


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> same ish happen to me
> 
> this dick licker kept changing my thread titles to suit his own agenda
> 
> the thing is this I'm the onethat finds articles to share, so yes they are presented in my flavor
> 
> if this fat ugly foo got off his pasty azz and did more than run a 2nd rate newsite, then he could beat me to the news and frame it in any way he wants


yeah it's not like many other people post threads also. This site's traffic isn't that great. Wouldn't they want more threads? If it's a troll thread, I understand completely. For the other crappy site, they need to merge threads because they have a lot of threads and 70% of them are troll threads.


----------



## AzarZ

tliang1000 said:


> Well Pac is Arum's fighter so he is in charge of the careful match making since Pac is his investment. I think If Pac loses to Floyd he wouldn't get as much as media promotion/attention as he would as the next boogeyman that Floyd is suppose to be afraid.


Pac hasn't been matched carefully. Bob has literally no one in his damn stable at WW or JWW so he's forced to make less attractive fights.

It all depends on the manner of the loss. If its a competitive fight I don't think it'll hurt Pac at all as he doesn't have an undefeated record. PAC only has one or maybe two more fights left so its no big loss to Arum esp with the money they'll get for a fight with Floyd.


----------



## Danny

bballchump11 said:


> I'll just stop posting threads if yall want to merge every fuckin thing


----------



## bballchump11

Danny said:


>


good song


----------



## allenko1




----------



## quincy k

allenko1 said:


>


some idiots here will argue the reason that roy jones is mocking floyd is because he works for HBO and mayweather fights for showtime!!

lmfao rofl


----------



## allenko1

Roy was throwin some shade, wasn't he?


----------



## El-Terrible

Never ceases to amaze me the people who diss a source like ESPN or Dan Rafael, (who points out only Pacquiao's camp are trying to make things happen and that Moonves has had no response from Mayweather's camp) are so quick to print out a FloydHype article. This is more propaganda, much like the Cotto $40m offer and it's come from the same source, FLoyd himself. What's probably more close to reality is old Bob is not just bending over to every whim Mayweather has, so Floyd is getting it out early that Bob stopped the fight when he predictably pulls out of negotitations :verysad

Regarding the May 2nd date, at this point June is the better date as they're running out of promotion time anyways!


----------



## El-Terrible

Fanboys will hate but the reality is Roy Jones Jr is 100% right on everything he's said. Love the guy in the ring and out of the ring. Here's the deal, if you are NOT a Mayweather fanboy, but don't necessarily despise him, you will still find it hard to disagree with anything RJJ has said


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH

bballchump11 said:


> I'll just stop posting threads if yall want to merge every fuckin thing


Hell yes,thats what im talking about!


----------



## PBFred

El-Terrible said:


> Never ceases to amaze me the people who diss a source like ESPN or Dan Rafael, (who points out only Pacquiao's camp are trying to make things happen and that Moonves has had no response from Mayweather's camp) are so quick to print out a FloydHype article. This is more propaganda, much like the Cotto $40m offer and it's come from the same source, FLoyd himself. What's probably more close to reality is old Bob is not just bending over to every whim Mayweather has, so Floyd is getting it out early that Bob stopped the fight when he predictably pulls out of negotitations :verysad
> 
> Regarding the May 2nd date, at this point June is the better date as they're running out of promotion time anyways!


So much nonsense I don't know where to start :lol: The June date comment was especially cringe inducing. Mayweather vs Canelo was announced 3 months prior to the fight and it did ok, didn't it. Anyone who has a problem with the date is a clown.


----------



## tonys333

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...ao-being-updated-on-floyd-mayweather-jr-talks


----------



## bballchump11

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Hell yes,thats what im talking about!


Who are you again?


----------



## Tko6

El-Terrible said:


> Fanboys will hate but the reality is Roy Jones Jr is 100% right on everything he's said. Love the guy in the ring and out of the ring. Here's the deal, if you are NOT a Mayweather fanboy, but don't necessarily despise him, you will still find it hard to disagree with anything RJJ has said


History will blame Floyd if this fight doesn't happen, and he'll always have a big asterisk (shaped like a dollar) after his name. People will look at Pac's resume, a succession of elites, HoFers and ATGs, his rematches with his own kryptonite in JMM, and they'll judge it against Floyd's retirements, 'young lions', his health, etc. Every boxing fan on the planet wants this fight, and has wanted it for years now. Why the fuck don't Floyd or his fans want it? Why is the highest-earning athlete on the planet, the self-proclaimed 'Money', not chasing the highest-earning fight in the history of sport?


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH

bballchump11 said:


> Who are you again?


Im the one thats not an attention whore crying like a bitch because her shit threads are being moved to exactly where they should be.
That statement covers who we both are so i wont ask who you are!
Why the much butthurt with me anyway?I only agreed with you that you should stop posting.:huh

Happy New Year fella.


----------



## ChampionsForever

They are still back and forth with each other, a good sign. I can imagine what Mayweather is demanding in this fight, I bet the offer is in the region of 70/30


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH

ChampionsForever said:


> They are still back and forth with each other, a good sign. I can imagine what Mayweather is demanding in this fight, I bet the offer is in the region of 70/30


70/30 is not a bad start and i cant see the split being the ball breaker in this.
I think there will be more ridiculous demands from Floyd that will mean the fight doesnt happen,again.


----------



## ChampionsForever

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> 70/30 is not a bad start and i cant see the split being the ball breaker in this.
> I think there will be more ridiculous demands from Floyd that will mean the fight doesnt happen,again.


I think 60/40 is fair, Floyd is the bigger draw but without Pac this is just another fight. Maybe the drug tests will be the deal breaker.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Tko6 said:


> History will blame Floyd if this fight doesn't happen, and he'll always have a big asterisk (shaped like a dollar) after his name. People will look at Pac's resume, a succession of elites, HoFers and ATGs, his rematches with his own kryptonite in JMM, and they'll judge it against Floyd's retirements, 'young lions', his health, etc. Every boxing fan on the planet wants this fight, and has wanted it for years now. Why the fuck don't Floyd or his fans want it? Why is the highest-earning athlete on the planet, the self-proclaimed 'Money', not chasing the highest-earning fight in the history of sport?


Youre fucking moron

Pacquiaos last 5 opponents

Algeria LOL
Bradley
Rios
Marquez (ko loss)
Bradley

Mayweather

Maidana x2
Canelo 152
Guerrero
Cotto 154

Clearly Floyd has fought the better opposition

Btw whats Floyds.kryptonite? Oh thats right, he.doesnt have one does he ya lil bitch


----------



## Tko6

MichiganWarrior said:


> Youre fucking moron
> 
> Pacquiaos last 5 opponents
> 
> Algeria LOL
> Bradley
> Rios
> Marquez (ko loss)
> Bradley
> 
> Mayweather
> 
> Maidana x2
> Canelo 152
> Guerrero
> Cotto 154
> 
> Clearly Floyd has fought the better opposition
> 
> Btw whats Floyds.kryptonite? Oh thats right, he.doesnt have one does he ya lil bitch


Yeah, legacies are decided on a fighter's last 5 opponents. Spacker atsch


----------



## bballchump11

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Im the one thats not an attention whore crying like a bitch because her shit threads are being moved to exactly where they should be.
> That statement covers who we both are so i wont ask who you are!
> Why the much butthurt with me anyway?I only agreed with you that you should stop posting.:huh
> 
> Happy New Year fella.


wait who?


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> some idiots here will argue the reason that roy jones is mocking floyd is because he works for HBO and mayweather fights for showtime!!
> 
> lmfao rofl


You are a washed up troll and were absolute, rancid garbage even in your prime. Your retirement is even more overdue than Roy Jones Jr.'s.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Tko6 said:


> Yeah, legacies are decided on a fighter's last 5 opponents. Spacker atsch


Oh yeah, like Oscar? Wait, Floyd beat him first. Hatton? Oops same, Floyd beat him first. Mosley? Nope. Marquez? Floyd won ez.

So what are you talking about ***? 150lb Margarito? LOL! Maybe ghost of Morales?

Seriously shaaaddup


----------



## El-Terrible

PBFred said:


> So much nonsense I don't know where to start :lol: The June date comment was especially cringe inducing. Mayweather vs Canelo was announced 3 months prior to the fight and it did ok, didn't it. Anyone who has a problem with the date is a clown.


Anyone who won't fight on any of the other 364 days of the year is a clown. Canelo Floyd had 2 countries to aim at, USA and Mexico. Pacquiao Floyd is a lot more global, particularly if they plan on hitting Asia. 3 months doesn't sound like a lot when you consider a training camp is 8-10 weeks, unless you have 2 countries to visit


----------



## ChampionsForever

MichiganWarrior said:


> Oh yeah, like Oscar? Wait, Floyd beat him first. Hatton? Oops same, Floyd beat him first. Mosley? Nope. Marquez? Floyd won ez.
> 
> So what are you talking about ***? 150lb Margarito? LOL! Maybe ghost of Morales?
> 
> Seriously shaaaddup


Pacs resume IS better than Floyds though.....


----------



## knowimuch

MichiganWarrior said:


> Oh yeah, like Oscar? Wait, Floyd beat him first. Hatton? Oops same, Floyd beat him first. Mosley? Nope. Marquez? Floyd won ez.
> 
> So what are you talking about ***? 150lb Margarito? LOL! Maybe ghost of Morales?
> 
> Seriously shaaaddup


Partly true, Floyd beat Oscar first but Pac was more impressive, Pac fought Hatton at a better weight, Mosley is the better win for Floyd, Marquez win for Floyd has a asterix attached to it. And about the Morales fight, Morales wasn't effective if you look at power at the weight he was at. So he moved dwn, you can't complain about being drained while not being effective in a higher weight class


----------



## ChampionsForever

knowimuch said:


> Partly true, Floyd beat Oscar first but Pac was more impressive, Pac fought Hatton at a better weight, Mosley is the better win for Floyd, Marquez win for Floyd has a asterix attached to it. And about the Morales fight, Morales wasn't effective if you look at power at the weight he was at. So he moved dwn, you can't complain about being drained while not being effective in a higher weight class


He fails to mention Pac beat Cotto first, which is regarded as (and rightly so) one of Mayweathers best wins.


----------



## bjl12

Apparently Fat Dan was wrong, according to Michael Konz, and negotiations are proceeding. No point to believe anything anyone says unless they're directly involved. As always, also, no reason to believe anything Arum says.

Still hope Cotto v Canelo happens May 2nd

http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/5777...weather-fight-michael-koncz-counter-offer.htm


----------



## bballchump11

bjl12 said:


> Apparently Fat Dan was wrong, according to Michael Konz, and negotiations are proceeding. No point to believe anything anyone says unless they're directly involved. As always, also, no reason to believe anything Arum says.
> 
> Still hope Cotto v Canelo happens May 2nd
> 
> http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/5777...weather-fight-michael-koncz-counter-offer.htm


I think some of these guys are hoping the fight doesn't happen just so they can blame Mayweather. They know once the contract is signed, all the bullshit goes away. They've been proven wrong about Floyd ducking and they know Floyd will win. So the only consilation they can get is calling Floyd a coward and believing the lies they've been told by the media and Arum


----------



## gander tasco

According to bscene Floyds asking for an 80/20 split lmao.


----------



## PetetheKing

It's not happening let's just move on.


----------



## poorface

gander tasco said:


> According to bscene Floyds asking for an 80/20 split lmao.


I see no reason to believe the figures in Scene article (http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiaos-adviser-not-giving-up-on-mayweather-fight--85927). There's no quote from Koncz or anyone establishing that $200 million or anywhere close to that is even on the table for the guarantees. The fight itself may be worth close to $200 million, but that doesn't account for the cable companies and the promoters which would both receive a hefty cut of that total.


----------



## bballchump11

poorface said:


> I see no reason to believe the figures in Scene article (http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiaos-adviser-not-giving-up-on-mayweather-fight--85927). There's no quote from Koncz or anyone establishing that $200 million or anywhere close to that is even on the table for the guarantees. The fight itself may be worth close to $200 million, but that doesn't account for the cable companies and the promoters which would both receive a hefty cut of that total.


yeah it's obvious bullshit


----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## ChampionsForever

gander tasco said:


> According to bscene Floyds asking for an 80/20 split lmao.


I honestly think this is near the mark as to what that inflated ego money grabbing cunt is asking for, he is in effect ducking the fight, he would rather make 15-20 million fighting a B level guy rather than 50-60 fighting Pac with a fair split.


----------



## Cableaddict

Hae we discussed this supposed $120 million offer from the Arabs yet?

Bballchump brought it up a few days ago. Here's another report:






Is this for real, or has it been debunked?


----------



## genaro g

Cableaddict said:


> Hae we discussed this supposed $120 million offer from the Arabs yet?
> 
> Bballchump brought it up a few days ago. Here's another report:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this for real, or has it been debunked?


Its for real but who knows if the offer is being taking into any consideration. But the fight would have to take place in Abu Dabai...


----------



## Tko6

Bogotazo said:


>


The key word in Koncz's quote is 'I gave Manny what is *perceived* to be a counter offer from the Mayweather people'. That sets off alarm bells, either it's a counter offer or it's not. That Koncz used the word 'perceived' suggests to me that Mayweather presented it as a counter offer but it was so derisive as to be not considered as such by Pac's team.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

ChampionsForever said:


> Pacs resume IS better than Floyds though.....


Not its not. But please craft a convincing argument if you can.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

knowimuch said:


> Partly true, Floyd beat Oscar first but Pac was more impressive, Pac fought Hatton at a better weight, Mosley is the better win for Floyd, Marquez win for Floyd has a asterix attached to it. And about the Morales fight, Morales wasn't effective if you look at power at the weight he was at. So he moved dwn, you can't complain about being drained while not being effective in a higher weight class


0scar was drained. Barely worth mentioning. Everybody knows this. Floyd fought a fresher, 154lb Oscar. Pac fought a zombie Oscar who needed IV's to make it to the ring. No comparison

Hatton weighs more than Mayweather in the ring. The fact that the fight occured at Welterweight is inconsequential if you know anything about fight night weights. Hatton wasnt drained, he didnt have to alter his training regime to make weight, he weighed more than Mayweather on the fight.The fact it didnt occur at 140 is meaningless.

Marquez win doesnt have an asterix. If Marquez felt that it was the weight that did him in he would've called out Floyd. He lost fair and square and he'd be hte first to say it

Morales was drained to death. Stop it.


----------



## knowimuch

MichiganWarrior said:


> 0scar was drained. Barely worth mentioning. Everybody knows this. Floyd fought a fresher, 154lb Oscar. Pac fought a zombie Oscar who needed IV's to make it to the ring. No comparison
> 
> Hatton weighs more than Mayweather in the ring. The fact that the fight occured at Welterweight is inconsequential if you know anything about fight night weights. Hatton wasnt drained, he didnt have to alter his training regime to make weight, he weighed more than Mayweather on the fight.The fact it didnt occur at 140 is meaningless.
> 
> Marquez win doesnt have an asterix. If Marquez felt that it was the weight that did him in he would've called out Floyd. He lost fair and square and he'd be hte first to say it
> 
> Morales was drained to death. Stop it.


If I recall correctly Oscar wanted to go down to 147. Morales (as previously) stated was not as effective at a higher weightclass at that time. Marquez was cheated on the scales. And it certainly matters that a 140 pound fighter fights at 147.

However I don't get you're endless defending. I like both Floyd and Pac but can still pick their faults.


----------



## El-Terrible

MichiganWarrior said:


> 0scar was drained. Barely worth mentioning. Everybody knows this. Floyd fought a fresher, 154lb Oscar. Pac fought a zombie Oscar who needed IV's to make it to the ring. No comparison
> 
> Hatton weighs more than Mayweather in the ring. The fact that the fight occured at Welterweight is inconsequential if you know anything about fight night weights. Hatton wasnt drained, he didnt have to alter his training regime to make weight, he weighed more than Mayweather on the fight.The fact it didnt occur at 140 is meaningless.
> 
> Marquez win doesnt have an asterix. If Marquez felt that it was the weight that did him in he would've called out Floyd. He lost fair and square and he'd be hte first to say it
> 
> Morales was drained to death. Stop it.


Agreed regarding Oscar. The rest of this post is fanboy Flomo logic at it's very best in so many respects it's a waste of time going through it atsch


----------



## El-Terrible

knowimuch said:


> If I recall correctly Oscar wanted to go down to 147. Morales (as previously) stated was not as effective at a higher weightclass at that time. Marquez was cheated on the scales. And it certainly matters that a 140 pound fighter fights at 147.
> 
> However I don't get you're endless defending. I like both Floyd and Pac but can still pick their faults.


Hatton himself said 147 was too much for him. He did not have the lean body mass to be able to compete and actually said so himself. This was his 2nd fight at 147, the previous was a very poor performance against an average fighter if I remember correctly. Anyone who thinks Marquez jumping from 135 to 147 was inconsequential against a full blown welterweight is delusional. There is no point arguing with fanboys like this


----------



## knowimuch

El-Terrible said:


> Hatton himself said 147 was too much for him. He did not have the lean body mass to be able to compete and actually said so himself. This was his 2nd fight at 147, the previous was a very poor performance against an average fighter if I remember correctly. Anyone who thinks Marquez jumping from 135 to 147 was inconsequential against a full blown welterweight is delusional. There is no point arguing with fanboys like this


Agreed, with that logic blown up Hatton would be comftrable figthing at light heavy


----------



## MichiganWarrior

knowimuch said:


> If I recall correctly Oscar wanted to go down to 147.


And was drained to fuck. Meaningless win in retrospect.



> Morales (as previously) stated was not as effective at a higher weightclass at that time. Marquez was cheated on the scales. And it certainly matters that a 140 pound fighter fights at 147.


Morales was too big to fight at the weight. Morales wanted to fight Pacquiao at 130. Pacquiao camp said no. Its obvious in the 2nd fight where Morales had no energy in the last half of the bout after starting strong. The third fight he had no legs at all.

Pacquiao got schooled by a healthy Morales. Could only beat a drained Morales.

Marquez was cheated by 2lbs. Floyd didnt beat Marquez with his weight he beat him with his skill. Wait, what weight did Marquez KO Pacquiao at? 147 wasnt it?

So is Marquez a welterweight now?



> However I don't get you're endless defending. I like both Floyd and Pac but can still pick their faults.


I call out dumb logic like yours. Dont take it personally.


----------



## knowimuch

MichiganWarrior said:


> And was drained to fuck. Meaningless win in retrospect.
> 
> Morales was too big to fight at the weight. Morales wanted to fight Pacquiao at 130. Pacquiao camp said no. Its obvious in the 2nd fight where Morales had no energy in the last half of the bout after starting strong. The third fight he had no legs at all.
> 
> Pacquiao got schooled by a healthy Morales. Could only beat a drained Morales.
> 
> Marquez was cheated by 2lbs. Floyd didnt beat Marquez with his weight he beat him with his skill. Wait, what weight did Marquez KO Pacquiao at? 147 wasnt it?
> 
> So is Marquez a welterweight now?
> 
> I call out dumb logic like yours. Dont take it personally.


Not a meaningless win imo, already went over Morales and Marquez was coming up in weight and in 2012 spend some time at weight and yeah he knocked Pac out. But thats not really the point is it? But thanks for schooling me Michigan I really needed you're expert insights


----------



## MichiganWarrior

El-Terrible said:


> Hatton himself said 147 was too much for him.


Mayweather is smaller than Hatton. Hatton and his trainer even mentioned with when they were face to face for the first time. Hatton and Graham thought he'd be able to bully Floyd

I know you have the brain of a termite, but Floyd started his career at 130 remember?



> He did not have the lean body mass to be able to compete and actually said so himself.


Against the bigger welters due to his lack of skill. Floyd was not a big welter. Hatton weighed 152 on fight night. Floyd weighed his usual 148.

But by all means use that thing you call a brain and tell me what was Hattons fight night weight when he fought Castillo?


> Anyone who thinks Marquez jumping from 135 to 147 was inconsequential against a full blown welterweight is delusional. There is no point arguing with fanboys like this


Please tell me in what way Floyd used his superior mass to defeat Marquez.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

knowimuch said:


> Not a meaningless win imo,


Oscar was a zombie. It was meaningless. Nobody agrees with you. Maybe in terms of popularity boost. But it terms of a competition, one was healthy, the other a walking corpse.



> already went over Morales


And you are wrong. Please tell me, if Morales felt he was ineffective at the higher weights (Not true, he probably deserved a win against David Diaz and gave Maidana and Garcia all they could handle) then why did he want the fight at a higher weight?



> and Marquez was coming up in weight and in 2012 spend some time at weight and yeah he knocked Pac out. But thats not really the point is it? But thanks for schooling me Michigan I really needed you're expert insights


Its ok, you're a Gatti fan. Wasnt expecting much.


----------



## knowimuch

MichiganWarrior said:


> Oscar was a zombie. It was meaningless. Nobody agrees with you. Maybe in terms of popularity boost. But it terms of a competition, one was healthy, the other a walking corpse.
> 
> And you are wrong. Please tell me, if Morales felt he was ineffective at the higher weights (Not true, he probably deserved a win against David Diaz and gave Maidana and Garcia all they could handle) then why did he want the fight at a higher weight?
> 
> Its ok, you're a Gatti fan. Wasnt expecting much.


Garcia etc was down the road, the fight he had before he faced pac he wasn't good and atm going down in weight is a logical choice

I'm a Gatti fan also a Floyd fan, like lots of fighters. You judge people based on wich fighters you like or dislike, what does that makes you?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

knowimuch said:


> Garcia etc was down the road, the fight he had before he faced pac he wasn't good and atm going down in weight is a logical choice


You have no idea what you are talking about. Morales wanted to go up because he was struggling to make weight. The fight before was against Zahir Raheem who befuddled Morales with his speed and movement. Had nothing to do with the weight difference. Seriously just stop.


----------



## knowimuch

MichiganWarrior said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about. Morales wanted to go up because he was struggling to make weight. The fight before was against Zahir Raheem who befuddled Morales with his speed and movement. Had nothing to do with the weight difference. Seriously just stop.


Still stand by my opinion and I didn't started it so :conf


----------



## Mrboogie23

Can we close this thread until these fools actually decide to fight.


----------



## bballchump11

Wasn't Hatton already doing coke by the time he fought Pacquiao?


----------



## poorface

genaro g said:


> Its for real but who knows if the offer is being taking into any consideration. But the fight would have to take place in Abu Dabai...


If it's anything like the 2012 contract that was posted at Boxing Insider (http://www.boxinginsider.com/columns/floyd-mayweather-vs-manny-pacquaio-sample-fight-contact-dubai/) then it's an absolutely silly offer. The Arabs would get to be sole promoters and retain a ridiculous host of rights.


----------



## ChampionsForever

MichiganWarrior said:


> 0scar was drained. Barely worth mentioning. Everybody knows this. Floyd fought a fresher, 154lb Oscar. Pac fought a zombie Oscar who needed IV's to make it to the ring. No comparison
> 
> Hatton weighs more than Mayweather in the ring. The fact that the fight occured at Welterweight is inconsequential if you know anything about fight night weights. Hatton wasnt drained, he didnt have to alter his training regime to make weight, he weighed more than Mayweather on the fight.The fact it didnt occur at 140 is meaningless.
> 
> Marquez win doesnt have an asterix. If Marquez felt that it was the weight that did him in he would've called out Floyd. He lost fair and square and he'd be hte first to say it
> 
> Morales was drained to death. Stop it.


You're killing me man!! :lol: :lol: So weight classes don't come into it when Floyd fights a guy not familiar with the weight but it is the main factor when concerning Pacs opponents? Listen to yourself you clown, if you are going to completely disregard Pacs win over DLH then you have to be prepared to concede that Floyd had the advantage over Hatton, Marquez and even Alvarez. Oh and look up the word "schooled", the last time I checked it wouldn't suit a description of a close fight.


----------



## El-Terrible

MichiganWarrior said:


> And was drained to fuck. Meaningless win in retrospect.
> 
> Morales was too big to fight at the weight. Morales wanted to fight Pacquiao at 130. Pacquiao camp said no. Its obvious in the 2nd fight where Morales had no energy in the last half of the bout after starting strong. The third fight he had no legs at all.
> 
> Pacquiao got schooled by a healthy Morales. Could only beat a drained Morales.
> 
> Marquez was cheated by 2lbs. Floyd didnt beat Marquez with his weight he beat him with his skill. Wait, what weight did Marquez KO Pacquiao at? 147 wasnt it?
> 
> So is Marquez a welterweight now?
> 
> I call out dumb logic like yours. Dont take it personally.


Your dumbness is something else! Marquez was a lightweight. Came up 2 divisions and Floyd still cheated. It makes a difference. Pacquiao and Marquez are not far off in size. If you can't tell the physical difference between marquez who ko'd Pacquiao and the one who fought Mayweather than you're even dumber than I thought. Styles wise Mayweather would likely have won anyway but the difference in size and strength was a factor to how one sided that fight was

Basically your logic is weight has no bearing on Floyds wins but has a bearing on Pacquiaos big wins including Morales II which took place at the same weight as Morales I, so nothing Erik hadn't done before. Erik wanted 135 yes, even though he had one fight he lost at that weight but that somehow works against Pacquiao but the Marquez v Mayweather weight where Marquez jumps up 2 whole divisions had no bearing lol You're a joke lol


----------



## Bogotazo

ChampionsForever said:


> You're killing me man!! :lol: :lol: So weight classes don't come into it when Floyd fights a guy not familiar with the weight but it is the main factor when concerning Pacs opponents? Listen to yourself you clown, if you are going to completely disregard Pacs win over DLH then you have to be prepared to concede that Floyd had the advantage over Hatton, Marquez and even Alvarez. Oh and look up the word "schooled", the last time I checked it wouldn't suit a description of a close fight.


Don't waste your breath, he lives for this petty bullshit.


----------



## El-Terrible

Bogotazo said:


> Don't waste your breath, he lives for this petty bullshit.


He is a seriously loved up fanboy. He has issues lol


----------



## turbotime

MichiganWarrior said:


> Oscar was a zombie. It was meaningless. Nobody agrees with you. Maybe in terms of popularity boost. But it terms of a competition, one was healthy, the other a walking corpse.
> 
> And you are wrong. Please tell me, if Morales felt he was ineffective at the higher weights (Not true, he probably deserved a win against David Diaz and gave Maidana and Garcia all they could handle) then why did he want the fight at a higher weight?
> 
> Its ok, you're a Gatti fan. Wasnt expecting much.


MDubzz bringin' the ether! Let's not forget Morales was vying for a catchweight but Freddie said nah....the irony :lol:

Morales was absolutely killing himself to make weight. He was already used up by the time he kicked Pac's ass in the first fight. Just look at all the wars that bastard was in. Chi almost took his eye out years before FFS :lol:


----------



## turbotime

Of course Oscar was drained and shot to shit.Rroach admitted it, even used it as a reason to avoid a seemingly fresher Mosley hardly a year later.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

ChampionsForever said:


> You're killing me man!! :lol: :lol: So weight classes don't come into it when Floyd fights a guy not familiar with the weight but it is the main factor when concerning Pacs opponents?


It doesnt matter when Floyd did not employ his weight advantage, which wasnt much, to his advantage. Pacquiao willingly drained Morales and Oscar to the point where neither was effective.

Marquez merely lost to a better skilled boxer. Tell me you utter moron, why if Marquez believed weight was a factor hasnt he called out Mayweather since? The same Marquez who put Pacquaio to sleep certainly would want another crack at Mayweather?

No? Then shut the fuck up.



> Floyd had the advantage over Hatton, Marquez and even Alvarez.


Listen to me you utter buffoon who should have been sprayed on a bed sheet instead of being allowed to infect the world with your stupidity

Morales and Oscar were WEIGHT DRAINED, I.e Morales and Oscar could not perform to the best of their abilities at the time. I.e Oscar was taking fluids just to make it into the ring. I.e Oscar was so drained he came into the ring weighing less than Pacquiao

Do you understand that you fucking moron.

Oscar a 5'10 former middleweight weighed less than 5'6 Pacquiao

In your tiny remedial brain do you understand how ludicrous that is?

No? You dont understand? How do you function in normal society with an intelligence that vapid?

Now was Hatton drained? No. He walks around 180. HE weighed 152 in the ring. 4lbs more than Mayweather. Hatton who weighed the same vs Castillo at 140.

Do tell me how Hatton was effected by the fight at 147 clown. Fuck I would love to slap the shit out of you and make you swallow your teeth for your stupidity.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Bogotazo said:


> Don't waste your breath, he lives for this petty bullshit.


Its petty to say that Oscar and Morales were weight drained. That Marquez himself said that weight had no bearing on his defeat?

Fuck me. :rofl

You can catch the hands too bozo.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

turbotime said:


> MDubzz bringin' the ether! Let's not forget Morales was vying for a catchweight but Freddie said nah....the irony :lol:
> 
> Morales was absolutely killing himself to make weight. He was already used up by the time he kicked Pac's ass in the first fight. Just look at all the wars that bastard was in. Chi almost took his eye out years before FFS :lol:


:rofl:lol:

Fucking Pactards. I wish they'd all die in a fire.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

El-Terrible said:


> Your dumbness is something else! Marquez was a lightweight. Came up 2 divisions and Floyd still cheated. It makes a difference. Pacquiao and Marquez are not far off in size. If you can't tell the physical difference between marquez who ko'd Pacquiao and the one who fought Mayweather than you're even dumber that n I thought. Styles wise Mayweather would likely have won anyway but the difference in size and strength was a factor to how one sided that fight was


So tell me you fucking rat faced piece of shit. Why hasnt Marquez lobbied for a rematch if the size and strength (Which is redundant in and of itself considering Floyd mostly controlled the fight with distance and his jab).

Do you have an answer for that you filthy rodent?

Please tell me how Mayweather who began his career at 130lbs, fought 80% of his career below welter, never weighs more than 148 for most welterweight fights is so much bigger and stronger than Marquez who bent Pacquiao over a fucked him in his ass?



> Basically your logic is weight has no bearing on Floyds wins but has a bearing on Pacquiaos big wins including Morales II which took place at the same weight as Morales I, so nothing Erik hadn't done before. Erik wanted 135 yes,


LMAO. So are you saying that fighters dont grow out of the weight. Listen you fucking worm, Morales had to strop naked just to make weight in the first fight and immediately went up in weight after.

You really are a dumb bitch


----------



## dyna

Hatton fighting at 147 against Floyd certainly benefited Ricky because he wouldn't have to drain himself to 140.

Besides the knockdowns this Floyd victim performed just as well as Pacman against Morales.
I mean, against a younger Morales.





And he did it with one arm.


----------



## quincy k

Bogotazo said:


> Don't waste your breath, he lives for this petty bullshit.


then why do you allow it?

you really need that penalty box


----------



## MichiganWarrior

dyna said:


> Hatton fighting at 147 against Floyd certainly benefited Ricky because he wouldn't have to drain himself to 140.
> 
> Besides the knockdowns this Floyd victim performed just as well as Pacman against Morales.
> I mean, against a younger Morales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he did it with one arm.


Yep. Yet Floyd has a weak resume lol


----------



## Bogotazo

quincy k said:


> then why do you allow it?
> 
> you really need that penalty box


Not up to me, really.


----------



## quincy k

Bogotazo said:


> Not up to me, really.


its sad, really

ive had two guys here stalk me

seriously


----------



## Trippy

Here's a question, how long is it until 2nd May becomes an unrealstic timeframe for the fight to be promoted as much as it should be, given the scope of it.

By the end of the month they'll only have 3 months to train and widely promote (worldwide press tours, TV/media appearances) not to mention organising the entire logistics for the event.

I think if they announced it on New Year Day (at midnight to really get the hype stirred up) they'd have a perfect timescale, but every week counts now. It's suppose to be the highest grossing fight of all time And as every day passes the 2nd May date become more and more unrealistic.


----------



## AnthonyW

Don't really want to start a thread about Mayweather and Pacquiao when this is here, so I'll go ahead.

I've been watching a few of Mayweathers bouts against southpaws tonight and I've always been curious about peoples opinions on a couple of things.

Mayweather never seems to take the _conventional_ route in terms of boxing southpaws, lead foot on the outside to shorten the angle for his back hand, etc. He _allows_ the southpaw to maintain position circling anti-clockwise, as he does too, with his lead foot inside. How does this effect him against Pacquiao do you think? (if the bout comes to fruition).

Mayweather circles anti-clockwise, maintains his range and distance with a pawing jab, and shortens the distance by stepping in with the right hand, and a lot of the time with his backfoot, rolling out on the angle. Even when he throws the left hook or jab, he will allow the opposition _superior_ foot placement to land his shots, circling to his right. What I have noticed is, the majority of the time, Mayweather will throw the right hand, if it lands, he will either circle off, or tie the left hand up with his right. Or if he steps in and doesn't land, he will tie the left hand up anyway (just as effective when he ties the right hand up and blocks the left).

His opponents haven't really been able to take advantage of it due to Mayweathers speed, reactions and timing. Although there have been a number of occasions when Mayweather has been trapped on the ropes by a southpaw and has looked fairly _uncomfortable_. What does Pacquiao do to counteract this? Pacquiao's left is far superior to any left hand Mayweather has seen, and you won't see a bout that it doesn't land with regularity.


----------



## Bogotazo

AnthonyW said:


> Don't really want to start a thread about Mayweather and Pacquiao when this is here, so I'll go ahead.
> 
> I've been watching a few of Mayweathers bouts against southpaws tonight and I've always been curious about peoples opinions on a couple of things.
> 
> Mayweather never seems to take the _conventional_ route in terms of boxing southpaws, lead foot on the outside to shorten the angle for his back hand, etc. He _allows_ the southpaw to maintain position circling anti-clockwise, as he does too, with his lead foot inside. How does this effect him against Pacquiao do you think? (if the bout comes to fruition).
> 
> Mayweather circles anti-clockwise, maintains his range and distance with a pawing jab, and shortens the distance by stepping in with the right hand, and a lot of the time with his backfoot, rolling out on the angle. Even when he throws the left hook or jab, he will allow the opposition _superior_ foot placement to land his shots, circling to his right. What I have noticed is, the majority of the time, Mayweather will throw the right hand, if it lands, he will either circle off, or tie the left hand up with his right. Or if he steps in and doesn't land, he will tie the left hand up anyway (just as effective when he ties the right hand up and blocks the left).
> 
> His opponents haven't really been able to take advantage of it due to Mayweathers speed, reactions and timing. Although there have been a number of occasions when Mayweather has been trapped on the ropes by a southpaw and has looked fairly _uncomfortable_. What does Pacquiao do to counteract this? Pacquiao's left is far superior to any left hand Mayweather has seen, and you won't see a bout that it doesn't land with regularity.


Ooo PICK ME PICK ME! I've been obsessing about this since 2011 http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=358733.

This is a distinct difference between JMM and Mayweather; the way they approach and set up the right hand against southpaws. Instead of establishing lead foot positioning, he circles the "wrong" way and lands a more leaping right while stepping in and ducking out. Or, in a defensive position such as against Guerrero and Ortiz, he'll paw the right hand down and get a wider angle. Both he and Manny often circle the wrong way to get a wider angle challenging the rear hand. It's worth noting that Guerrero and Ortiz (less sure about the former) were right-hand dominant southpaws. Even if you look at his training for Guerrero, in the closing training segments of All Access, Roger was still training him on the mitts orthodox; Floyd was slipping orthodox jabs stepping rightwards and coming back with right hands. This tendency is fixed in his style because his counter right comes out of him leaning on his back foot and firing from that defensive posture.

Now, this doens't mean Floyd can't win of course. He can still check hook a lunge or use his reach to control the range and see the left coming right in front of him. But what it means is that there's a chance for Pacquiao to explode into lefts to the head and body from time to time with a dominant angle.

Now, as far as the ropes goes, I've always critiqued Floyd for not being able to control the center of a ring all that well. He much prefers seeing everything in front of him, and counters in a straight line going backwards, so he offers less lateral angles when on the offensive. But Pacquiao can't cut it off either. Although he doesn't have to corner Floyd to hit him, just use his footspeed to anchor him on the back foot and jump into his shots, and side-step should Floyd ever get stuck after getting stuck by a feint. I've actually been meaning to make a video compiling every time Algieri's back touched the ropes and every time Ortiz's back touched the ropes just to compare. But a much more ambitious project would be to lay this whole lead foot dynamic out; I had a whole outline for it at some point. Oh well. I'll get to it if the fight gets signed. It becomes a big hassle to debate these things on here so PM me if you'd like. That's how I used to trade ideas with Leon on the subject without having to trade words with fanboys.


----------



## AnthonyW

Bogotazo said:


> Ooo PICK ME PICK ME! I've been obsessing about this since 2011 http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=358733.
> 
> This is a distinct difference between JMM and Mayweather; the way they approach and set up the right hand against southpaws. Instead of establishing lead foot positioning, he circles the "wrong" way and lands a more leaping right while stepping in and ducking out. Or, in a defensive position such as against Guerrero and Ortiz, he'll paw the right hand down and get a wider angle. Both he and Manny often circle the wrong way to get a wider angle challenging the rear hand. It's worth noting that Guerrero and Ortiz (less sure about the former) were right-hand dominant southpaws. Even if you look at his training for Guerrero, in the closing training segments of All Access, Roger was still training him on the mitts orthodox; Floyd was slipping orthodox jabs stepping rightwards and coming back with right hands. This tendency is fixed in his style because his counter right comes out of him leaning on his back foot and firing from that defensive posture.
> 
> Now, this doens't mean Floyd can't win of course. He can still check hook a lunge or use his reach to control the range and see the left coming right in front of him. But what it means is that there's a chance for Pacquiao to explode into lefts to the head and body from time to time with a dominant angle.
> 
> Now, as far as the ropes goes, I've always critiqued Floyd for not being able to control the center of a ring all that well. He much prefers seeing everything in front of him, and counters in a straight line going backwards, so he offers less lateral angles when on the offensive. But Pacquiao can't cut it off either. Although he doesn't have to corner Floyd to hit him, just use his footspeed to anchor him on the back foot and jump into his shots, and side-step should Floyd ever get stuck after getting stuck by a feint. I've actually been meaning to make a video compiling every time Algieri's back touched the ropes and every time Ortiz's back touched the ropes just to compare. But a much more ambitious project would be to lay this whole lead foot dynamic out; I had a whole outline for it at some point. Oh well. I'll get to it if the fight gets signed. It becomes a big hassle to debate these things on here so PM me if you'd like. That's how I used to trade ideas with Leon on the subject without having to trade words with fanboys.


Oh shit, I remember that thread :good

Was great reading through some of that stuff at the time. Contributed a little to it if you search my name. I'll keep this debate going tomorrow, it's quite late here.


----------



## bballchump11

Trippy said:


> Here's a question, how long is it until 2nd May becomes an unrealstic timeframe for the fight to be promoted as much as it should be, given the scope of it.
> 
> By the end of the month they'll only have 3 months to train and widely promote (worldwide press tours, TV/media appearances) not to mention organising the entire logistics for the event.
> 
> I think if they announced it on New Year Day (at midnight to really get the hype stirred up) they'd have a perfect timescale, but every week counts now. It's suppose to be the highest grossing fight of all time And as every day passes the 2nd May date become more and more unrealistic.


They announced Mayweather vs Canelo around May 30th and they fought in September


----------



## ChampionsForever

MichiganWarrior said:


> It doesnt matter when Floyd did not employ his weight advantage, which wasnt much, to his advantage. Pacquiao willingly drained Morales and Oscar to the point where neither was effective.
> 
> Marquez merely lost to a better skilled boxer. Tell me you utter moron, why if Marquez believed weight was a factor hasnt he called out Mayweather since? The same Marquez who put Pacquaio to sleep certainly would want another crack at Mayweather?
> 
> No? Then shut the fuck up.
> 
> Listen to me you utter buffoon who should have been sprayed on a bed sheet instead of being allowed to infect the world with your stupidity
> 
> Morales and Oscar were WEIGHT DRAINED, I.e Morales and Oscar could not perform to the best of their abilities at the time. I.e Oscar was taking fluids just to make it into the ring. I.e Oscar was so drained he came into the ring weighing less than Pacquiao
> 
> Do you understand that you fucking moron.
> 
> Oscar a 5'10 former middleweight weighed less than 5'6 Pacquiao
> 
> In your tiny remedial brain do you understand how ludicrous that is?
> 
> No? You dont understand? How do you function in normal society with an intelligence that vapid?
> 
> Now was Hatton drained? No. He walks around 180. HE weighed 152 in the ring. 4lbs more than Mayweather. Hatton who weighed the same vs Castillo at 140.
> 
> Do tell me how Hatton was effected by the fight at 147 clown. Fuck I would love to slap the shit out of you and make you swallow your teeth for your stupidity.


Oscar set that fight up you retard, why are you acting as though thats Pacs fault, Pac was a 3-1 underdog and NOBODY gave him a chance let alone a dominating stoppage win, forgive me if I dont cry a river for poor old Oscar. You seem butthurt because the same Oscar would have taken Floyd the distance again and underwhelmed everybody AGAIN.

Your inability to grasp the importance of weight classes and their effects is staggering, do you understand why they are in place? I mean the fact Hatton said in the post fight interveiw that he "felt the difference" and never went back to 147 competatively again surely is an indication no? I mean you take Oscar and Eriks word as gospel if they say they were drained against Pac yet Ignore Hatton if he says the weight was a bit to high? You thick obnoxious ignorant cunt, im sure you think Floyds girlfriend fell into his fists that time aswell you dumbass.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> They announced Mayweather vs Canelo around May 30th and they fought in September


so if we hear nothing by feb this fit unlikely to happen in may


----------



## bballchump11

By Ronnie Nathanielsz at the scene 

Top Rank promoter Bob Arum has told BoxingScene.com/Manila Standard/Viva Sports that talks with the camp of Floyd Mayweather Jr about a megabuck showdown with eight division world champion and â€œFighter of the Decadeâ€ Manny Pacquiao are ongoing but whether a fight will ultimately happen - nobody really knows.

In an overseas telephone conversation Arum said - â€œthe talks are slow but at least there is movement.â€ When asked whether the negotiations, as mentioned by Pacquiaoâ€™s longtime adviser Michael Koncz, was going back and forth on the issue of the fighters purses and the pay-per-view split, Arum replied â€œits always about money.â€

The astute Top Rank promoter said he isnâ€™t sure one way or another, whether the fight will happen. He made it clear that â€œuntil a deal is made and contracts signed, weâ€™ll never know.â€

Also, Koncz denied a story that Mayweather had turned his back on a deal offered by Pacquiaoâ€™s adviser for a 55-45 pay per view split with the winner getting the bigger share - telling BoxingScene/Manila Standard/Viva Sports that he had â€œnot given
an interview in over a month.â€

Koncz reminded us that â€œthereâ€™s nothing new and itâ€™s a long and slow process.â€

Hey at least they're giving counter offers this time instead of just turning down whatever Mayweather asks for moving on tho their predetermined opponent


----------



## ChampionsForever

bballchump11 said:


> By Ronnie Nathanielsz at the scene
> 
> Top Rank promoter Bob Arum has told BoxingScene.com/Manila Standard/Viva Sports that talks with the camp of Floyd Mayweather Jr about a megabuck showdown with eight division world champion and â€œFighter of the Decadeâ€ Manny Pacquiao are ongoing but whether a fight will ultimately happen - nobody really knows.
> 
> In an overseas telephone conversation Arum said - â€œthe talks are slow but at least there is movement.â€ When asked whether the negotiations, as mentioned by Pacquiaoâ€™s longtime adviser Michael Koncz, was going back and forth on the issue of the fighters purses and the pay-per-view split, Arum replied â€œits always about money.â€
> 
> The astute Top Rank promoter said he isnâ€™t sure one way or another, whether the fight will happen. He made it clear that â€œuntil a deal is made and contracts signed, weâ€™ll never know.â€
> 
> Also, Koncz denied a story that Mayweather had turned his back on a deal offered by Pacquiaoâ€™s adviser for a 55-45 pay per view split with the winner getting the bigger share - telling BoxingScene/Manila Standard/Viva Sports that he had â€œnot given
> an interview in over a month.â€
> 
> Koncz reminded us that â€œthereâ€™s nothing new and itâ€™s a long and slow process.â€
> 
> Hey at least they're giving counter offers this time instead of just turning down whatever Mayweather asks for moving on tho their predetermined opponent


55-45 to the winner is asking too much from Pacs side, I'd say 65-35 is more than fair.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

ChampionsForever said:


> 55-45 to the winner is asking too much from Pacs side, I'd say 65-35 is more than fair.


55-45 to the winner is a troll offer. Floyd brings more to the fight and will work harder to sell it. Who will be the one talking shit and causing animosity to reel viewers in? Defly not emmanuel. There shouldn't even be a possibility where Floyd doesn't get the majority of the split.

if emmanuel is good at negotiating, I think he'll be able to secure 40% for himself.


----------



## knowimuch

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> 55-45 to the winner is a troll offer. Floyd brings more to the fight and will work harder to sell it. Who will be the one talking shit and causing animosity to reel viewers in? Defly not emmanuel. There shouldn't even be a possibility where Floyd doesn't get the majority of the split.
> 
> if emmanuel is good at negotiating, I think he'll be able to secure 40% for himself.


40 seems fair, floyds the bigger draw. 35 is to little of an offer imo


----------



## ChampionsForever

I don't think there is any way Mayweather will settle on anything less than 70%, his recent interviews suggest he wants not only the lions share but the vast majority.


----------



## megavolt

absolute last date they could announce it is during the super bowl for max exposure. "slow" negotiations or not, they've got 4 weeks to get it done


----------



## MichiganWarrior

ChampionsForever said:


> Oscar set that fight up you retard, why are you acting as though thats Pacs fault, Pac was a 3-1 underdog and NOBODY gave him a chance let alone a dominating stoppage win, forgive me if I dont cry a river for poor old Oscar. You seem butthurt because the same Oscar would have taken Floyd the distance again and underwhelmed everybody AGAIN.


Oscar was a 3-1 favorite because nobody knew he was gonna come into the ring a corpse you cunt lipped buffoon :rofl :lol:

I remember how shocked people were when we saw Oscar at the weigh ins.

You fucking clown, Floyd wouldnt have fought Oscar at 147. Floyd knew the fight would be meaningless as to why he didnt accept it and as if I'd feel bad as to how Floyd won. At least Floyd wins and isnt being put to sleep by 135lbers. :rofl

You're a fucking joke son. Your mother should have dug you out with her finger.



> Your inability to grasp the importance of weight classes and their effects is staggering, do you understand why they are in place? I mean the fact Hatton said in the post fight interveiw that he "felt the difference" and never went back to 147 competatively again surely is an indication no? I mean you take Oscar and Eriks word as gospel if they say they were drained against Pac yet Ignore Hatton if he says the weight was a bit to high? You thick obnoxious ignorant cunt, im sure you think Floyds girlfriend fell into his fists that time aswell you dumbass.


Listen rat, I take Morales and Oscar's word for it because Morales said he did not want to go back down to 130, the fact that Morales had to strip naked to make weight at 130 and the fact he never fought there again after he fought Pacquiao.

I take Oscars word for it because there is no reason for a healthy fighter who once fought at middleweight to weigh less than a fighter that just fought at 135.

Do you understand that you dolt?

I'll als you one more time you fucking clown. How could Hatton be effected at the weight when he weighed the same weight he weighed when he fought Castillo and Pacquiao? How could Hatton be effected by the weight when he naturally walks around at 180.

Boy why dont you just kill yourself or at least stop impersonating a boxing fan.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

knowimuch said:


> 40 seems fair, floyds the bigger draw. 35 is to little of an offer imo


I'm eager anticipating to see what emmanuel ends up with after all these years of bs'ing around. if < 40% I say he paid the price for clowning around


----------



## Danny

55-45 isn't gonna happen straight up let alone a winner clause, Floyd probably wanted 60/40 anyway before Manny got himself knocked out cold. I'd say he'd be lucky to get Floyd to agree to anymore than 30 at this point. I think 65-35 sounds fair, if Manny gets anymore it's because Floyd is feeling a tonne of pressure from the likes of Showtime/NBC and the fans to make this fight happen.

But anyway, let's get real it's still not going to.


----------



## knowimuch

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I'm eager anticipating to see what emmanuel ends up with after all these years of bs'ing around. if < 40% I say he paid the price for clowning around


Haven't been following the blame game between Floyd and Pac but I think 60 - 40 is fair. Still sceptic about the fight being made but they atleast say it's slow so don't expect anything. Pac's numbers went down, Floyd's numbers are still good but not lucrative enough for MGM. Both guys need each other if they want their numbers to go up again.


----------



## ChampionsForever

MichiganWarrior said:


> Oscar was a 3-1 favorite because nobody knew he was gonna come into the ring a corpse you cunt lipped buffoon :rofl :lol:
> 
> I remember how shocked people were when we saw Oscar at the weigh ins.
> 
> You fucking clown, Floyd wouldnt have fought Oscar at 147. Floyd knew the fight would be meaningless as to why he didnt accept it and as if I'd feel bad as to how Floyd won. At least Floyd wins and isnt being put to sleep by 135lbers. :rofl
> 
> You're a fucking joke son. Your mother should have dug you out with her finger.
> 
> Listen rat, I take Morales and Oscar's word for it because Morales said he did not want to go back down to 130, the fact that Morales had to strip naked to make weight at 130 and the fact he never fought there again after he fought Pacquiao.
> 
> I take Oscars word for it because there is no reason for a healthy fighter who once fought at middleweight to weigh less than a fighter that just fought at 135.
> 
> Do you understand that you dolt?
> 
> I'll als you one more time you fucking clown. How could Hatton be effected at the weight when he weighed the same weight he weighed when he fought Castillo and Pacquiao? How could Hatton be effected by the weight when he naturally walks around at 180.
> 
> Boy why dont you just kill yourself or at least stop impersonating a boxing fan.


Floyd had the advantage in the Hatton fight because it was at 147 and Hatton was used to 140lb guys who had to make that required weight, any weight added past the weigh in is only water weight, just the body rehydrating or a big fuck off meal, it's not like Hatton was outweighing Floyd by a few lbs of muscle come fight night you fat pig, it's not like the body can gain anything other than water weight in 2 days you spastic. By your logic Mayorga would have been at no disadvantage fighting Bernard Hopkins the night he knocked out Forrest at welterweight because Mayorga used to come into the ring at 160 and Hopkins didn't used to gain anything, that would have been all square seeing as they kind of weigh the same fight night.....not, you ugly greasy blob of a cunt.

I wasn't harping on about any major Hatton disadvantage anyway, he was never going to win that fight, I was just pointing out the Floyd had the edge due to the weight class, which he 100% did, far more so in the Marquez fight that you're too head over heels in love to see aswell, twat.

Oh and I don't remember a huge swing of the odds in the DLH fight AFTER the weigh in, I don't remember shock waves like you do at the sight of him, I sure you turned white as a sheet seeing him weigh in at 147 for a 147 fight, you cunt, what's shocking about that? He looked the same as when he fought at 147 for all them years, come fight night and the first bell he was still heavy favourite, you massive massive wanker.


----------



## Danny

Pac still had to do the job but Oscar was really dead at that weight, he looked gaunt as hell at the weigh-in and Roach even said he could see IV marks on Oscar's arms where he had to be rehydrated on a drip. Not taking anything away from Pac it was a superb performance and he was a legit machine around that time when he destroyed Diaz, DLH, Hatton & Cotto in a row but DLH was clearly absolutely fucked. I do remember a big swing around who many people were picking post weigh-in when he came in at 145 and looked like shit.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

ChampionsForever said:


> Floyd had the advantage in the Hatton fight because it was at 147 and Hatton was used to 140lb guys who had to make that required weight, p


atsch:rofl:lol:

So wait. Hatton wasnt used to what now? You realize you make no sense right? How old are you? Either you are a senile old fuck or your a 16 year old virgin or just a pure retard because their is no way anyone with even half an brain would seriously consider punching your mom for having such a tard

Here I'll try a paint by numbers method for your dumbass and see if you understand. I really have no experience schooling actual tards so I'll try and go slow with you

1. Hatton weighs 180 between fights as even himself has admitted. Ala Ricky Fatton. Now explain to me with your remedial ass how having to cut LESS weight would be a hindrance to Hatton. Instead of having to bust his ass to make 140, he had to make 147

2. Hatton weighed 152 vs Pacquiao and Castillo at 140. He weighed 152 vs Mayweather. Now you retard explain to me how Hatton lost any strength and conditioning going from 140 to 147 when not only did he not have to cut as much weight, he also weighed the same

3. Now retard boy, you are seriously insinuating that Mayweather is bigger and stronger than Ricky Hatton are you fuck boy? Mayweather who a year before was fighting at 140? Mayweather who began his career at 130? Mayweather who fought in the olympics at 116?

Is that what you are implying you rodent? That Mayweather was bigger than Hatton at 147. :rofl:lol:

Now tell me you fucking degenerate, how Mayweather was at an advantage over Ricky Hatton at 147. Considering that Mayweather began his career at 130 and only had 2 fights at 147 up to that point

You fucking rat you.



> Oh and I don't remember a huge swing of the odds in the DLH fight AFTER the weigh in, I don't remember shock waves like you do at the sight of him, I sure you turned white as a sheet seeing him weigh in at 147 for a 147 fight, you cunt, what's shocking about that? He looked the same as when he fought at 147 for all them years, come fight night and the first bell he was still heavy favourite, you massive massive wanker.


He looked the same. BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

How long have you followed boxing son? Btw Oscar weighed 145 at the weigh in. He only rehydrated to 147. To illustrate how drained he was, when he fought Mayweather he weighed 160 on fight night

Please tell me how being outweighed by Pacquiao on fight night was normal for Oscar.

Seriously walk away you fucking clown you are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Bogotazo

What pathetic dedication :lol:

Anyways, Manny still trying his hand at shit stirring:










http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/sports/01/05/15/pacquiao-floyd-sign-contract


----------



## JohnAnthony

Bogotazo said:


> What pathetic dedication :lol:
> 
> Anyways, Manny still trying his hand at shit stirring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/sports/01/05/15/pacquiao-floyd-sign-contract


i do love this. Mayweather is a cock. If you had a mate who tweeted his pay checks to show off how rich he was everyone would think he was a tit. Floyd is no differant.

#fightpacquiao


----------



## JohnAnthony

I can't believe some posters on here are still writing huge essay style posts arguing about past negotiations, and past fights.

This has been going on for years.


----------



## thehook13

Pacquiao is class. :lol: Making Floyd look like a goose

Nothings changed for years but it still surprises posters keep defending Mayweather honour.


----------



## JohnAnthony

thehook13 said:


> Pacquiao is class. :lol: Making Floyd look like a goose
> 
> Nothings changed for years but it still surprises posters keep defending Mayweather honour.


floyd could ask for 90/10 split and his fans on here would defend him


----------



## steviebruno

Bogotazo said:


> What pathetic dedication :lol:
> 
> Anyways, Manny still trying his hand at shit stirring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/sports/01/05/15/pacquiao-floyd-sign-contract


OMG!! Look at Pac standing comfortably by a fire while so many people are freezing in the world. What a prick.


----------



## JohnAnthony

My understanding at the minute is Manny is doing everthing to make this fight.

Floyd really doesnt want it, and is offering silly money to get Cotto, essentially putting an end to the 2 biggest fights boxing fans want in 2015.

What a Cock


----------



## ChampionsForever

MichiganWarrior said:


> atsch:rofl:lol:
> 
> So wait. Hatton wasnt used to what now? You realize you make no sense right? How old are you? Either you are a senile old fuck or your a 16 year old virgin or just a pure retard because their is no way anyone with even half an brain would seriously consider punching your mom for having such a tard
> 
> Here I'll try a paint by numbers method for your dumbass and see if you understand. I really have no experience schooling actual tards so I'll try and go slow with you
> 
> 1. Hatton weighs 180 between fights as even himself has admitted. Ala Ricky Fatton. Now explain to me with your remedial ass how having to cut LESS weight would be a hindrance to Hatton. Instead of having to bust his ass to make 140, he had to make 147
> 
> 2. Hatton weighed 152 vs Pacquiao and Castillo at 140. He weighed 152 vs Mayweather. Now you retard explain to me how Hatton lost any strength and conditioning going from 140 to 147 when not only did he not have to cut as much weight, he also weighed the same
> 
> 3. Now retard boy, you are seriously insinuating that Mayweather is bigger and stronger than Ricky Hatton are you fuck boy? Mayweather who a year before was fighting at 140? Mayweather who began his career at 130? Mayweather who fought in the olympics at 116?
> 
> Is that what you are implying you rodent? That Mayweather was bigger than Hatton at 147. :rofl:lol:
> 
> Now tell me you fucking degenerate, how Mayweather was at an advantage over Ricky Hatton at 147. Considering that Mayweather began his career at 130 and only had 2 fights at 147 up to that point
> 
> You fucking rat you.
> 
> He looked the same. BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> How long have you followed boxing son? Btw Oscar weighed 145 at the weigh in. He only rehydrated to 147. To illustrate how drained he was, when he fought Mayweather he weighed 160 on fight night
> 
> Please tell me how being outweighed by Pacquiao on fight night was normal for Oscar.
> 
> Seriously walk away you fucking clown you are embarrassing yourself.


So Mayweather had no advantage due to Hatton being a bigger guy naturally? Even though everybody acknowledges 140 was Hattons best class. So Floyd doesn't gain any advantage like this? When he fought Canelo at his forced 150 lb catchweight (he tried and failed to get the fight made at 147) he wrote up a rehydration clause that was rejected, he asked for a second weigh in a day aft the official with a limit that was also refused, he had to settle on 150 to which when agreed he actually BOASTED about calling Canelos team dumb and laughing a the fact Canelo had no eaten in a few days. Floyd acknowledges his advantages in these situations himself, you stupid bell end, please reply about how this was no advantage aswell you spunk stain.


----------



## Powerpuncher

ChampionsForever said:


> So Mayweather had no advantage due to Hatton being a bigger guy naturally? Even though everybody acknowledges 140 was Hattons best class. So Floyd doesn't gain any advantage like this? When he fought Canelo at his forced 150 lb catchweight (he tried and failed to get the fight made at 147) he wrote up a rehydration clause that was rejected, he asked for a second weigh in a day aft the official with a limit that was also refused, he had to settle on 150 to which when agreed he actually BOASTED about calling Canelos team dumb and laughing a the fact Canelo had no eaten in a few days. Floyd acknowledges his advantages in these situations himself, you stupid bell end, please reply about how this was no advantage aswell you spunk stain.


Hatton actually had an advantage in the fight being at 147. At 140 he rehydrated back to 155 or so. So fighting at 147 meant he'd be less drained. It's not like Mayweather gained much weight at all so he doesn't have a weight advantage at 147. The whole Hatton being small at 140 was just a Hatton excuse to keep relevant at 140 after he lost. Yes you were a small welterweight Ricky but you were heavier than the ex super featherweight you were facing.


----------



## bballchump11

78 is on point here, but you know how it goes. "Manny is doing everything he can to make the fight."


----------



## MichiganWarrior

JohnAnthony said:


> I can't believe some posters on here are still writing huge essay style posts arguing about past negotiations, and past fights.
> 
> This has been going on for years.


Dont take.it personal, you Pactards are just the stupidest mutherfuckers on the planet


----------



## JohnAnthony

MichiganWarrior said:


> Dont take.it personal, you Pactards are just the stupidest mutherfuckers on the planet


Ok


----------



## bballchump11

:hey


----------



## Rigondeaux

bballchump11 said:


> :hey


Where there's smoke there's fire


----------



## stiflers mum

Just about to post. Still don't believe it perhaps a boxrec worker read this article and ran with it.

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/sports/01/05/15/pacquiao-open-floyds-may-2-fight-date


----------



## PBFred

Lots of noise out there tonight that it's a done deal. May 2, MGM Grand, Showtime.


----------



## bjl12

PBFred said:


> Lots of noise out there tonight that it's a done deal. May 2, MGM Grand, Showtime.


Where's this noise coming from? Ain't heard nothing yet myself :huh


----------



## Tko6

How do bouts get put up on Boxrec? Is it like Wiki where any cunt can post an article or does it comes from a trusted source?


----------



## bjl12

Tko6 said:


> How do bouts get put up on Boxrec? Is it like Wiki where any cunt can post an article or does it comes from a trusted source?


Boxrec is very reliable. They are rarely wrong so this is interesting seeing the fight listed already. However, we'll see what happens


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

bjl12 said:


> Boxrec is very reliable. They are rarely wrong so this is interesting seeing the fight listed already. However, we'll see what happens


....aaaand its gone. No longer listed on boxrec.


----------



## PetetheKing

Boxrec means next to nothing. They've recanted fights that they've lined up as upcoming before. It's not that rare that they jump the gun.


----------



## Vano-irons

bjl12 said:


> Boxrec is very reliable. They are rarely wrong so this is interesting seeing the fight listed already. However, we'll see what happens


A few months ago hey listed Cotto vs Chavez FFS


----------



## Cableaddict

Hey Bball,

Did you, or any CHB member, actually SEE the Boxrec page, or is everyone simply referencing a sceenshot that "somehow" appeared online?


It would be a very easy thing to fake.


----------



## bballchump11

Cableaddict said:


> Hey Bball,
> 
> Did you, or any CHB member, actually SEE the Boxrec page, or is everyone simply referencing a sceenshot that "somehow" appeared online?
> 
> 
> It would be a very easy thing to fake.


I personally never saw it. I got the pictures from facebook


----------



## Mable

Cableaddict said:


> Hey Bball,
> 
> Did you, or any CHB member, actually SEE the Boxrec page, or is everyone simply referencing a sceenshot that "somehow" appeared online?
> 
> 
> It would be a very easy thing to fake.












Whether this makes it anymore believable Floyd's boxrec looked the same. Still isn't definitive, it's gone now.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

Cableaddict said:


> Hey Bball,
> 
> Did you, or any CHB member, actually SEE the Boxrec page, or is everyone simply referencing a sceenshot that "somehow" appeared online?
> 
> 
> It would be a very easy thing to fake.


I saw with my own eyes that boxrec had the fight listed on their front page in the 5-Star Fights section. But it was only there a few minutes after that. It was definitely not faked. But it still doesn't mean much.


----------



## PBFred

bjl12 said:


> Where's this noise coming from? Ain't heard nothing yet myself :huh


There are some people with half decent followings/credibility on social media reporting that it's done. I believe one of the big scribes will need to hear it from the horses mouth before reporting it and it sounds like Mayweather wants to announce it on his terms as usual, so I doubt that happens.

I'm guessing we see a IG/Shots/Tweet from Floyd announcing the fight, perhaps even this weekend. Pacquiao's recent activity on social media leads me to believe announcement is imminent as well.


----------



## Mable

PBFred said:


> There are some people with half decent followings/credibility on social media reporting that it's done. I believe one of the big scribes will need to hear it from the horses mouth before reporting it and it sounds like Mayweather wants to announce it on his terms as usual, so I doubt that happens.
> 
> I'm guessing we see a IG/Shots/Tweet from Floyd announcing the fight, perhaps even this weekend. Pacquiao's recent activity on social media leads me to believe announcement is imminent as well.











OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
ITS HAPPENING! THIS IS IT!


----------



## emallini

PBFred said:


> There are some people with half decent followings/credibility on social media reporting that it's done. I believe one of the big scribes will need to hear it from the horses mouth before reporting it and it sounds like Mayweather wants to announce it on his terms as usual, so I doubt that happens.
> 
> I'm guessing we see a IG/Shots/Tweet from Floyd announcing the fight, perhaps even this weekend. Pacquiao's recent activity on social media leads me to believe announcement is imminent as well.


What utter nonsense. This fight is never happening. I cant believe people are still buying it after all these years. You really think Floyds team and Arum can agree on everything? WTF. People are retarded. This fight is almost impossible to make


----------



## PBFred

emallini said:


> What utter nonsense. This fight is never happening. I cant believe people are still buying it after all these years. You really think Floyds team and Arum can agree on everything? WTF. People are retarded. This fight is almost impossible to make


I'm just passing along my observations. We will see. Mayweather was supposedly scared shitless of Mosley, Cotto was a stylistic nightmare, and would never agree to fight Canelo, either.

Arum is being pressured by Pac's side and it sounds like they are willing to accept a realistic share this time around. IMO only.


----------



## JohnAnthony

PBFred said:


> There are some people with half decent followings/credibility on social media reporting that it's done. I believe one of the big scribes will need to hear it from the horses mouth before reporting it and it sounds like Mayweather wants to announce it on his terms as usual, so I doubt that happens.
> 
> I'm guessing we see a IG/Shots/Tweet from Floyd announcing the fight, perhaps even this weekend. Pacquiao's recent activity on social media leads me to believe announcement is imminent as well.












Pactards Going Nuts!!!!

While Flomos Shitting there pants


----------



## Chatty

If this is all from Boxrec I wouldn't bother thinking much into it, they put fights up that aren't signed or even happening all the time. I think they have somebody who is triigger happy working for them who announces fights at a slightest rumour.


----------



## emallini

PBFred said:


> I'm just passing along my observations. We will see. Mayweather was supposedly scared shitless of Mosley, Cotto was a stylistic nightmare, and would never agree to fight Canelo, either.
> 
> Arum is being pressured by Pac's side and it sounds like they are willing to accept a realistic share this time around. IMO only.


You have no reason to believe it is happening. Nothing has changed since 2009.


----------



## quincy k

there is only one thing guaranteed here

if floyd ends up fighting cotto flomos will blame paq and arum


----------



## thehook13

Boxrec is no authority on announcing fights or even reliable in a lot of cases.


----------



## PBFred

emallini said:


> You have no reason to believe it is happening. Nothing has changed since 2009.


Ok.

And a lot has changed. Pac was knocked out and his PPV numbers went from 1MM per to 300-600k per. Pac has no more leverage in the negotiations and he needs a big fight to get his 2009/2010 level of paycheck.

But I don't blame you for being skeptical as we've been led to believe this before. Hopefully we know soon.


----------



## Mable

emallini said:


> You have no reason to believe it is happening. *Nothing has changed since 2009*.


What? Plenty has changed in regards to how their careers have progressed since then, plus both now are coming towards the twilight of their careers and third parties are putting the pressure on for various reasons. The circumstances/variables surrounding the fight are considerably different now in comparison to 2009. Obviously that doesn't mean to say that this is going to happen now and there are now no roadblocks to overcome.


----------



## knowimuch

Wonder what they name the fight IF it get's made


----------



## El-Terrible

emallini said:


> You have no reason to believe it is happening. Nothing has changed since 2009.


Pacquiao is far more involved in the negotiating process than he was in 2009. He seems to be contradicting Arum as well regarding things like May 2nd, and Koncz is actively passing on offers to him.

Mayweather has also never been under as much pressure to make the fight, both from Showtime, and from the risk of losing the coveted May date.

I'm not overly optimistic but it's false to say nothing has changed since 2009


----------



## Mable

knowimuch said:


> Wonder what they name the fight IF it get's made


I'm hoping it's 'The Moment 2' or even 'One more Moment'.

I'd be happy with either tbh.


----------



## Zopilote

knowimuch said:


> Wonder what they name the fight IF it get's made


"Its about fucking time"


----------



## Chatty

knowimuch said:


> Wonder what they name the fight IF it get's made


They could copy the Doumas book Ten Years Later.

Maybes use something like:

Floyd Mayweather Jnr v Manny Pacquaio
Belated

Or have some sort of tag line like Can You Remember Where You Were When..... Floyd and Manny were first supposed to fight?


----------



## knowimuch

Chatty said:


> They could copy the Doumas book Ten Years Later.
> 
> Maybes use something like:
> 
> Floyd Mayweather Jnr v Manny Pacquaio
> Belated
> 
> Or have some sort of tag line like Can You Remember Where You Were When..... Floyd and Manny were first supposed to fight?


----------



## JohnAnthony

They Should Name the Fight:

*Excuses!!!

*Because there's been nothing but excuses from the pair of them beforehand, and expect there to be nothing but excuses after from whoever loses from either the boxer or the flomo/pactards


----------



## ChampionsForever

Even in 09-10 there wasn't as much buzz about this fight as there is now. What's changed since then? Pac has lost 2 fights surely forcing him to concede to more demands and Floyd has signed a huge contract with Showtime which he has to see through and given he has lost them money so far I'd say he is under pressure to get this done, maybe I'm optimistic but I think it will be announced in the next few weeks, imagine if its a stinker after all of this :lol:


----------



## Mable

ChampionsForever said:


> Even in 09-10 there wasn't as much buzz about this fight as there is now. What's changed since then? Pac has lost 2 fights surely forcing him to concede to more demands and Floyd has signed a huge contract with Showtime which he has to see through and given he has lost them money so far I'd say he is under pressure to get this done, maybe I'm optimistic but I think it will be announced in the next few weeks, imagine if its a stinker after all of this :lol:


I get what you mean, it's going to be insane if this gets announced. I think maybe because people assumed back in 2009 it would happen, we didn't really expect it to be strung out the way it has been. This on-off-on-off teasing they've done for years has gotten people so emotional over this fight and the now the fighters are synonymous with each other, even from a casuals point of view.

It's a bit like back in 2009, and you just fancied a really good wank, one you were looking forward to all day. You start it and expect to get it over with within a few minutes and then move on with your life... instead you've strung it out for ages, and ages, and ages, tugging, then relaxing... tugging then relaxing.. Sometimes you even came really close, but then let it go at the last minute. It's red-raw now and hyper-sensitive, much more than back in 2009 when you went for a innocent tug. But now even people that wouldn't have bat an eyelid initially are interested to see the result because you have't turned up for work and Fox News keep doing special reports on you going for the world record... surely it's going to be a spectacle!

The sad thing is, like you touched on, the load will get blown, and you'll think... "I marathon-jacked into oblivion for that?.. That was it?" And upon reflection wasn't worth getting a red-raw knob over.

- Love Nan


----------



## PBFred

Mable said:


> The sad thing is, like you touched on, the load will get blown, and you'll think... "I marathon-jacked into oblivion for that?.. That was it?" And upon reflection *wasn't worth getting a red-raw knob over*.
> 
> - Love Nan


:lol:

BTW. Haymon Boxing is about to make their big NBC announcement.

Is there a better way to generate some positive vibes for Big Al and this move than by piggybacking with the May-Pac announcement?

Honestly. F'N Genius. :hey


----------



## TeddyL

I won't fully believe it is happening until they are both in the ring as i still think Floyd is just trying to shake Canelo and Cotto off May 2nd but......... the rumours this morning are that it has been done, terms agreed and it is now sat on Floyds desk waiting for him to sign and announce it


----------



## Cableaddict

_







Originally Posted by *knowimuch* 
Wonder what they name the fight IF it get's made
_



Zopilote said:


> "Its about fucking time"


:happy

Sadly, it's barely important any longer. The asterisks are already firmly in-place.


----------



## PBFred

TeddyL said:


> I won't fully believe it is happening until they are both in the ring as i still think Floyd is just trying to shake Canelo and Cotto off May 2nd but......... the rumours this morning are that it has been done, terms agreed and it is now sat on Floyds desk waiting for him to sign and announce it


Yep


----------



## ChampionsForever

Maybe one of Mayweathers demands was to name the fight himself. "Floyd Vs Roids"


----------



## PBFred

ChampionsForever said:


> Maybe one of Mayweathers demands was to name the fight himself. "Floyd Vs Roids"


That would be some next level G shit.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

ChampionsForever said:


> Maybe one of Mayweathers demands was to name the fight himself. "Floyd Vs Roids"


Floyd a G


----------



## Mable

PBFred said:


> :lol:
> 
> BTW. Haymon Boxing is about to make their big NBC announcement.
> 
> Is there a better way to generate some positive vibes for Big Al and this move than by piggybacking with the May-Pac announcement?
> 
> Honestly. F'N Genius. :hey


That hadn't crossed my old mind actually, but it makes sense. We could be looking into this a little too much... but people think this announcement will be made during the Super Bowl on February 1st for maximum exposure.. Again the network showing the Super Bowl is NBC. It all seems to tie in.


----------



## mrtony80

"The Cold War Ends" is a good name for the fight.

But, from what I heard, the rumors are exactly that...rumors.


----------



## tliang1000

So.... again... Canelo force Floyd's hand?


----------



## sugarshane_24

ChampionsForever said:


> Maybe one of Mayweathers demands was to name the fight himself. "Floyd Vs Roids"


Then Arum puts out the demand for a double billing: Floyd Vs Roids/Pac vs Duck

Floyd chooses not to fight. :lol:


----------



## PetetheKing

PBFred said:


> I'm just passing along my observations. We will see. Mayweather was supposedly scared shitless of Mosley, Cotto was a stylistic nightmare, and would never agree to fight Canelo, either.
> 
> Arum is being pressured by Pac's side and it sounds like they are willing to accept a realistic share this time around. IMO only.


He's not blaming Floyd for being scarred. He's just skeptical both sides can come to an agreement. Frankly, I don't see how anyone couldn't be at this point. I wouldn't call someone retarded for believing otherwise if they have outside sources leading them to believe that it's been done, though.


----------



## emallini

Mable said:


> What? Plenty has changed in regards to how their careers have progressed since then, plus both now are coming towards the twilight of their careers and third parties are putting the pressure on for various reasons. The circumstances/variables surrounding the fight are considerably different now in comparison to 2009. Obviously that doesn't mean to say that this is going to happen now and there are now no roadblocks to overcome.


I mean nothing as changed in regards to them coming to an agreement. At the end of the day Floyds team needs to agree a contract with Pacs team. That isn't any closer to happening and there no new real reasons to aid that happening its just speculation. This fight wont happen. When will people accept this?


----------



## bballchump11

emallini said:


> I mean nothing as changed in regards to them coming to an agreement. At the end of the day Floyds team needs to agree a contract with Pacs team. That isn't any closer to happening and there no new real reasons to aid that happening its just speculation. This fight wont happen. When will people accept this?


We'll see. After all the news we've been hearing the past couple of months, I think it's silly to outright dismiss the fight is happening as a fact. I understand you don't want to get your hopes up for nothing, but it seems like you're just sticking your head in the sand and not paying attention to what's going on.


----------



## PetetheKing

Apparently Koncz gave Floyd till the end of January to agree or decline with the latest offer. Basically, it's an ultimatum designed to pressure Floyd to take the fight or look like he avoided it again. Does that mean negotiations have ended? I imagine this latest offer is probably a BS offer to prevent the fight from happening, or maybe it's fair but not to Floyd who might want 70+% of the purse.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

knowimuch said:


> Wonder what they name the fight IF it get's made


"Better late than never"


----------



## Xizor1d

PetetheKing said:


> Apparently Koncz gave Floyd till the end of January to agree or decline with the latest offer. Basically, it's an ultimatum designed to pressure Floyd to take the fight or look like he avoided it again. Does that mean negotiations have ended? I imagine this latest offer is probably a BS offer to prevent the fight from happening, or maybe it's fair but not to Floyd who might want 70+% of the purse.


Where have we seen this before?


----------



## quincy k

the reason the fight was not made in 2010 was because of top rank and manny pacquiao

the reason the fight will not be made in 2015 will be because of top rank and manny pacquiao

every one knows that if they were to fight floyd would easily win, most likely by ko or however he wants, so there is really no reason for mayweather to fight pacquiao


----------



## Bogotazo

quincy k said:


> every one knows that if they were to fight floyd would easily win, most likely by ko or however he wants, so there is really no reason for mayweather to fight pacquiao


Nah popular assumptions should never justify a big fight not happening. Nothing is guaranteed in boxing.


----------



## uraharakisuke

quincy k said:


> the reason the fight was not made in 2010 was because of top rank and manny pacquiao
> 
> the reason the fight will not be made in 2015 will be because of top rank and manny pacquiao
> 
> every one knows that if they were to fight floyd would easily win, most likely by ko or however he wants, so there is really no reason for mayweather to fight pacquiao


You mean no reason other than loads of easy money for Money Mayweather? Moron.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Where are all these rumours coming from?

I cant see anything.

The way i see it, floyds backed into a corner. There's no reason for him to not sign the contract. He's praying that he can convince cotto to fight him instead of canelo. And that's what the hold up is

Or he's pleading with showtime to let him fight an easiar fight than Manny or Cotto for his 50 mill paycheck


----------



## quincy k

uraharakisuke said:


> You mean no reason other than loads of easy money for Money Mayweather? Moron.


moron?

howabout you and i make a bet?

my guess is that easy money is at a minimum scores similar to floyd/cotto, giving a handicap of 20 points
_*
referee: ​Tony Weeks | judge: ​Robert Hoyle 118-110 | judge: ​Patricia Morse Jarman 117-111 | judge: ​Dave Moretti 117-111 ​*_
howabout i take manny under 20 and you take floyd over 20 for $500.00?

yeah.

thats what i thought

all mouth and no fuken money


----------



## quincy k

Bogotazo said:


> Nah popular assumptions should never justify a big fight not happening. Nothing is guaranteed in boxing.


i was being facetious

my guess is that floyd goes off as a -250 on fight night


----------



## steviebruno

... That's not facetious at all...


----------



## Bogotazo

steviebruno said:


> ... That's not facetious at all...


Saying there's "no reason" for the fight to happen is. Boxing history would look very different if sure things were dismissed and never came to fruition.


----------



## quincy k

Bogotazo said:


> Saying there's "no reason" for the fight to happen is. Boxing history would look very different if sure things were dismissed and never came to fruition.


fwiw, floyd was around a -850 in the first maidana fight

since there is so much ill will between posters here it would be nice if chb would permit betting on this fight as to differentiate those who shoot hot air and those who are willing to back their mouth with their money

for me, im willing to take any action on paq +20 points right here, right now

i find that flomos are like duran who had no problem opening his mouth only to have vinny shove his foot in it


----------



## steviebruno

Bogotazo said:


> Saying there's "no reason" for the fight to happen is. Boxing history would look very different if sure things were dismissed and never came to fruition.


At this point I honestly don't care about the fight. It will still be a huge _event_, but it won't be anywhere near the actual _fight_ that we would have gotten with these two in their respective primes.

There's no real reason for it anymore. Winning now doesn't speak to who would have won 5 years ago. It likely won't determine who is the best fighter in the world today. It's like Hearns and Leonard fighting in 1989, except they never got it on in '81. Fun event, will buy.

It's going to be terribly watered down, though.


----------



## JohnAnthony

steviebruno said:


> At this point I honestly don't care about the fight. It will still be a huge _event_, but it won't be anywhere near the actual _fight_ that we would have gotten with these two in their respective primes.
> 
> There's no real reason for it anymore. *Winning now doesn't speak to who would have won 5 years ago. It likely won't determine who is the best fighter in the world today.* It's like Hearns and Leonard fighting in 1989, except they never got it on in '81. Fun event, will buy.
> 
> It's going to be terribly watered down, though.


You nailed it.

I personally think floyd looks to have slipped more, and beating him now doesnt mean you'd beat him 5 years ago.

Still be a great fight though. This isnt like when lewis and tyson fought and tyson was done. Floyds still undefeated, and manny is looking very good.

Still the best fight to be made in boxing IMO.


----------



## El-Terrible

JohnAnthony said:


> You nailed it.
> 
> I personally think floyd looks to have slipped more, and beating him now doesnt mean you'd beat him 5 years ago.
> 
> Still be a great fight though. This isnt like when lewis and tyson fought and tyson was done. Floyds still undefeated, and manny is looking very good.
> 
> Still the best fight to be made in boxing IMO.


Interesting, I actually think Pacquiao has deteriorated more. Pressure fighters, or at least fighters that throw with volume and are not afraid to aggressively back Floyd up have given him problems, Maidana is not the first. These fighters all had joy with Mayweather fighting in that style:
Castillo, Augstus, Maidana, Hatton (who gave Floyd problems in the first 5 rounds or so), Cotto, De La Hoya. Floyd is clearly not as quick and his movement has slowed a bit, don't get me wrong. But this kind of fighter giving Floyd some problems is nothing new

Pacquiao has very slowly deteriorated since the Margarito fight. His offense not quite as explosive and volume decreased also. Coupled with the fact that raw offensive fighters will always deteriorate faster than technical fighters then for me, Pacquiao has deteriorated more


----------



## ChampionsForever

If they are p4p #1 and #2 , how can this fight not determine who is the best in the world right now? Don't get me wrong, I know what you are saying and realise how much more significant it would have been 5 years ago, but it is still hugely significant, given the shine has been taken off.


----------



## bballchump11

JohnAnthony said:


> Where are all these rumours coming from?
> 
> I cant see anything.
> 
> The way i see it, floyds backed into a corner. There's no reason for him to not sign the contract. He's praying that he can convince cotto to fight him instead of canelo. And that's what the hold up is
> 
> Or he's pleading with showtime to let him fight an easiar fight than Manny or Cotto for his 50 mill paycheck


Manny's backed into the corner with Jessie Vargas as his backup :lol:


----------



## steviebruno

ChampionsForever said:


> If they are p4p #1 and #2 , how can this fight not determine who is the best in the world right now? Don't get me wrong, I know what you are saying and realise how much more significant it would have been 5 years ago, but it is still hugely significant, given the shine has been taken off.


They both are very accomplished, but do you really believe that a couple of 38 and 36 year-old welterweights are the two best fighters in the world? That may not be the case anymore, based on what I have seen of both lately.


----------



## ChampionsForever

steviebruno said:


> They both are very accomplished, but do you really believe that a couple of 38 and 36 year-old welterweights are the two best fighters in the world? That may not be the case anymore, based on what I have seen of both lately.


I do yes, If not them two then who else?.I don't get hung up on age too much, nowadays athletes are going for longer and longer. They aren't at the pinnacle of their careers admittedly but neither has slipped far enough for me not to think this is still hugely significant. A win for either would still arguably be the biggest on either resume, that in itself says all you need to know


----------



## Bogotazo

steviebruno said:


> At this point I honestly don't care about the fight. It will still be a huge _event_, but it won't be anywhere near the actual _fight_ that we would have gotten with these two in their respective primes.
> 
> There's no real reason for it anymore. Winning now doesn't speak to who would have won 5 years ago. It likely won't determine who is the best fighter in the world today. It's like Hearns and Leonard fighting in 1989, except they never got it on in '81. Fun event, will buy.
> 
> It's going to be terribly watered down, though.


I definitely feel you on those points, I just wouldn't want either guy to use that as a justification for the fight not happening. I think it's worth the risk that we get an interesting spectacle, not just a hyped up event.


----------



## mrtony80

I wish I didn't care about the fight anymore, but I do, and so does the majority. It's true that the fight wouldn't be as important as it would have been a few years ago, but it's still a relevant fight, and we all should be thankful for that. It could be a lot worse. Both sides should consider themselves lucky that that fight would still be huge after all the bullshit they've put us through.


----------



## knowimuch

I think we can best describe it as a Leonard - Hagler fight and thats a lot better opposed to a Tyson - Lewis fight.


----------



## mrtony80

knowimuch said:


> I think we can best describe it as a Leonard - Hagler fight and thats a lot better opposed to a Tyson - Lewis fight.


How much do you think demand and relevance has deteriorated since it was at it's apex in' 10-'11? I think it would have done 3 million buys then...about 2.5 now. Historical relevance? Its gone down a bit...not as much as some ppl say.


----------



## ChampionsForever

knowimuch said:


> I think we can best describe it as a Leonard - Hagler fight and thats a lot better opposed to a Tyson - Lewis fight.


Yeah that's a decent comparison, both had seen better days maybe but both were still capable of excellence. In fact Leonard had a big question mark over his head going into that fight due to his lay off and the weight class, we know both have still got it going into this.


----------



## knowimuch

ChampionsForever said:


> Yeah that's a decent comparison, both had seen better days maybe but both were still capable of excellence. In fact Leonard had a big question mark over his head going into that fight due to his lay off and the weight class, we know both have still got it going into this.


True about Leonard, but I was worried when Manny got knocked out and was taking light hitting easier opponents that he was not game anymore. This year he proved me wrong and he's still capable. Although I feel if it get's made Mayweather wins but we have to wait and see Mayweather had two tough fights last year. He won Maidana II clearly but i got a feeling it took something out of him


----------



## ChampionsForever

knowimuch said:


> True about Leonard, but I was worried when Manny got knocked out and was taking light hitting easier opponents that he was not game anymore. This year he proved me wrong and he's still capable. Although I feel if it get's made Mayweather wins but we have to wait and see Mayweather had two tough fights last year. He won Maidana II clearly but i got a feeling it took something out of him


Yeah, I'd love Pac to win but I don't see it, I just want to see the fucken fight!


----------



## mrtony80

As far as the fight result now, I'm not sure. A few years ago, I thought Pac's only chance was to outwork Floyd...make Floyd too defensive to mount a sustained offense. Pacquiao doesn't fight as aggressively as he once did, so that probably wouldn't happen now. Then again, he might have a point to prove, so we might see a more agressive Pac. Floyd would have something to prove as well, but going into the second Maidana fight I thought the same thing, but Floyd still looked a bit off his game. It's a tough call. Lots of "what ifs", but I'd go with Mayweather, 8-4 or 7-5.


----------



## knowimuch

mrtony80 said:


> As far as the fight result now, I'm not sure. A few years ago, I thought Pac's only chance was to outwork Floyd...make Floyd too defensive to mount a sustained offense. Pacquiao doesn't fight as aggressively as he once did, so that probably wouldn't happen now. Then again, he might have a point to prove, so we might see a more agressive Pac. Floyd would have something to prove as well, but going into the second Maidana fight I thought the same thing, but Floyd still looked a bit off his game. It's a tough call. Lots of "what ifs", but I'd go with Mayweather, 8-4 or 7-5.


Same here, 7-5 with a lot of close rounds. Though I think Pac of 09-10 could beat Floyd, although Floyd would beat him in a rematch. Floyd's adaptibillity is his best asset imo


----------



## bballchump11

:lol: I just saw this video again


----------



## PBFred

Quote from Freddie today "we're very close"

http://www.thesweetscience.com/news...nks-pacquiao-mayweather-fight-is-qvery-closeq


----------



## sugarshane_24

PBFred said:


> Quote from Freddie today "we're very close"
> 
> http://www.thesweetscience.com/news...nks-pacquiao-mayweather-fight-is-qvery-closeq


A lot of people here takes Roach words with a grain of salt though. Mostly those who don't like him.


----------



## DobyZhee

mrtony80 said:


> As far as the fight result now, I'm not sure. A few years ago, I thought Pac's only chance was to outwork Floyd...make Floyd too defensive to mount a sustained offense. Pacquiao doesn't fight as aggressively as he once did, so that probably wouldn't happen now. Then again, he might have a point to prove, so we might see a more agressive Pac. Floyd would have something to prove as well, but going into the second Maidana fight I thought the same thing, but Floyd still looked a bit off his game. It's a tough call. Lots of "what ifs", but I'd go with Mayweather, 8-4 or 7-5.


Pac is just going to stand in the middle and not chase Floyd around, might not even throw any shots


----------



## ChampionsForever

DobyZhee said:


> Pac is just going to stand in the middle and not chase Floyd around, might not even throw any shots


huh?


----------



## JohnAnthony

El-Terrible said:


> Interesting, I actually think Pacquiao has deteriorated more. Pressure fighters, or at least fighters that throw with volume and are not afraid to aggressively back Floyd up have given him problems, Maidana is not the first. These fighters all had joy with Mayweather fighting in that style:
> Castillo, Augstus, Maidana, Hatton (who gave Floyd problems in the first 5 rounds or so), Cotto, De La Hoya. Floyd is clearly not as quick and his movement has slowed a bit, don't get me wrong. But this kind of fighter giving Floyd some problems is nothing new
> 
> Pacquiao has very slowly deteriorated since the Margarito fight. His offense not quite as explosive and volume decreased also. Coupled with the fact that raw offensive fighters will always deteriorate faster than technical fighters then for me, Pacquiao has deteriorated more


I'm not sure personally. I think Manny has looked good in all his recent fights. I think he went through a lull, but found something back. FUnny enough i though he was also on good form in his 2 defeats.

Your right and it could be just a style thing. But i also look to Maidana FLoyd 1 where there were times in the fight where maidana was out jabbing him from the centre of the ring.

I


----------



## JohnAnthony

bballchump11 said:


> Manny's backed into the corner with Jessie Vargas as his backup :lol:


Manny and Floyd have the same options. "Kind Of" Manny could fight Khan, Broner, Maidana, Garcia. plenty of other options.

Manny is the only one who has always wanted this fight. its Arum and Floyd that have stopped it by struggling to work together.


----------



## Mable

What the fuck does: "I think I'm getting close to saying it's very close..." mean? 
Apparently now Freddie Roach is the riddler. Just talk normally, and tell us what the fuck is going on please. I don't need this kind of stress.


----------



## El-Terrible

JohnAnthony said:


> I'm not sure personally. I think Manny has looked good in all his recent fights. I think he went through a lull, but found something back. FUnny enough i though he was also on good form in his 2 defeats.
> 
> Your right and it could be just a style thing. But i also look to Maidana FLoyd 1 where there were times in the fight where maidana was out jabbing him from the centre of the ring.
> 
> I


In terms of the style needed to beat Floyd, I think he has deterrorated in those terms. He has improved in others, he's more accurate, chooses his shots better, and perhaps is more weary of big shots. It was very interesting how he adapted after Bradley stung him in the 4th, he didn't get enough credit for that adjustment - he toyed with Bradley after that. However is that attribute what is needed to beat floyd or is it the other attributes that Pacquiao had which would have troubled Floyd? It is in those areas, explosiveness, never ending ability to throw almost 100 punches per round, unrelenting aggression without fear of anything coming back, slight diminishing in reflexes (Marquez' 1st knockdown, Pac was so flat footed at that moment in time, that punch wouldn't have put him down a couple of years earlier)

Between the middle of 2010 (once full RBT had been publicly agreed) and 2014 Floyd has refused to entertain this fight in any serious way, but now he's interested. There's a reason for that.


----------



## El-Terrible

Mable said:


> What the fuck does: "I think I'm getting close to saying it's very close..." mean?
> Apparently now Freddie Roach is the riddler. Just talk normally, and tell us what the fuck is going on please. I don't need this kind of stress.


Freddie doesn't know what is going on, but he's obviously hearing how perhaps Arum's language is changing, is aware that maybe Mayweather's counter offer was closer to Pacquiao's ask - but he's understandably still not 100% as he's not directly involved.

Some people criticise anything and everything lol - what Freddie said is quite encouraging from someone who is updated first hand but not directly involved


----------



## El-Terrible

bballchump11 said:


> Manny's backed into the corner with Jessie Vargas as his backup :lol:


True. But so is Floyd - he has nowhere to go, Showtime are pressuring him and if he walks away now the masses will rightly put the blame on him as I'm sure Pacquiao's ask is not unreasonable at this point.

They're both in a similar situation


----------



## Mable

El-Terrible said:


> Freddie doesn't know what is going on, but he's obviously hearing how perhaps Arum's language is changing, is aware that maybe Mayweather's counter offer was closer to Pacquiao's ask - but he's understandably still not 100% as he's not directly involved.
> 
> *Some people criticise anything and everything lol* - what Freddie said is quite encouraging from someone who is updated first hand but not directly involved


I'm old and I love a good moan. It's basically my only hobby, along with not dying. But yes I admit it is encouraging. 
With this saga it always seems we get within touching distance but never actually get there 'I'm close to saying this is very close'. It would just be nice to hear something more concrete, and ideally something from both sides that justifies and supports the statements made by the other party.

Roach with a vague comment doesn't fill me with much hope, we've heard next to nothing from Floyd, so it would have been nice to know where his positivity is coming from.


----------



## JohnAnthony

El-Terrible said:


> In terms of the style needed to beat Floyd, I think he has deterrorated in those terms. He has improved in others, he's more accurate, chooses his shots better, and perhaps is more weary of big shots. It was very interesting how he adapted after Bradley stung him in the 4th, he didn't get enough credit for that adjustment - he toyed with Bradley after that. However is that attribute what is needed to beat floyd or is it the other attributes that Pacquiao had which would have troubled Floyd? It is in those areas, explosiveness, never ending ability to throw almost 100 punches per round, unrelenting aggression without fear of anything coming back, slight diminishing in reflexes (Marquez' 1st knockdown, Pac was so flat footed at that moment in time, that punch wouldn't have put him down a couple of years earlier)
> 
> Between the middle of 2010 (once full RBT had been publicly agreed) and 2014 Floyd has refused to entertain this fight in any serious way, but now he's interested. There's a reason for that.


i agree although floyd will fight on his bike I think. like maidana 2 or Guerrero. Lots of movement, non stop running and try to pot shot and hold. Mannys pace and speed walking down Algiri gave me confidence


----------



## bjl12

sugarshane_24 said:


> A lot of people here takes Roach words with a grain of salt though. Mostly those who don't like him.


Roach has a tendency to be full of shit on occasions as well, but he can also be very honest. I definitely take Roach's words much more seriously than, say, Arum



El-Terrible said:


> In terms of the style needed to beat Floyd, I think he has deterrorated in those terms. He has improved in others, he's more accurate, chooses his shots better, and perhaps is more weary of big shots. It was very interesting how he adapted after Bradley stung him in the 4th, he didn't get enough credit for that adjustment - he toyed with Bradley after that. However is that attribute what is needed to beat floyd or is it the other attributes that Pacquiao had which would have troubled Floyd? It is in those areas, explosiveness, never ending ability to throw almost 100 punches per round, unrelenting aggression without fear of anything coming back, slight diminishing in reflexes (Marquez' 1st knockdown, Pac was so flat footed at that moment in time, that punch wouldn't have put him down a couple of years earlier)
> 
> Between the middle of 2010 (once full RBT had been publicly agreed) and 2014 Floyd has refused to entertain this fight in any serious way, but now he's interested. There's a reason for that.


Pacman used PED's leading up to and during his "infamous run". There's a reason he outright refused random drug testing for Y E A R S. That's not accidental. "Giving blood weakens me, I'm afraid of needles, I'm using PED's". Dude was so full of shit and he STILL gets a pass for reasons unknown to me.

Oh, and Floyd and his team did offer Manny the fight in...2012? Arum/Roach/Manny needed an outdoor stadium before the fight could be made. Again, I think Floyd did outright duck for a few years, but I would much rather point out when PacFUCKS are wrong because I despise them and I don't really like Pacquiao or Mayweather, but I hate Pacquiao (because of his fans - you).


----------



## tliang1000

JohnAnthony said:


> i agree although floyd will fight on his bike I think. like maidana 2 or Guerrero. Lots of movement, non stop running and try to pot shot and hold. Mannys pace and speed walking down Algiri gave me confidence


I don't think Floyd would be running but rather fight on the back foot. It is hard to counter while going the opposite direction. I think Floyd pot shots against Maulers which is not Paciquao's style. Floyd needs to lure Pac in and just get outside of Pac's range and counter. I think that is the best strat.


----------



## JohnAnthony

bjl12 said:


> Roach has a tendency to be full of shit on occasions as well, but he can also be very honest. I definitely take Roach's words much more seriously than, say, Arum
> 
> Pacman used PED's leading up to and during his "infamous run". There's a reason he outright refused random drug testing for Y E A R S. That's not accidental. "Giving blood weakens me, I'm afraid of needles, I'm using PED's". Dude was so full of shit and he STILL gets a pass for reasons unknown to me.
> 
> Oh, and Floyd and his team did offer Manny the fight in...2012? Arum/Roach/Manny needed an outdoor stadium before the fight could be made. Again, I think Floyd did outright duck for a few years, but I would much rather point out when PacFUCKS are wrong because I despise them and I don't really like Pacquiao or Mayweather, but I hate Pacquiao (because of his fans - you).


you do realise the outdoor stadium thing is blown up by flomos (you)

It was said by Arum in reponce to floyd suddently coming out the woodwork after silence for over a year saying lets fight in 2 months time but only on this day at this location (A bulshit not serious offer)

Arum just questioned why it had to be that date and that venue. Saying this fight is huge, you could build a huge outdoor stadium for it, lets do it a month later.

That's all. it was a discussion saying lets not make the fight on 2 months notice, and an idea that you could fight in a huge outdoor stadium. (Did you ever see Froch Groves 2)

It wasnt an excuse not to make the fight, he threw out an idea, thats all. Floyd was the one refusing to negotiate saying it can only be this day and this location. Manny is a full time congressman. He doesnt just sit on his ass the rest of the year showing off about how rich he is.


----------



## Powerpuncher

PBFred said:


> Quote from Freddie today "we're very close"
> 
> http://www.thesweetscience.com/news...nks-pacquiao-mayweather-fight-is-qvery-closeq


His source is Bob Arum, Bob is as happy lying to Roach as he is anyone else :hey


----------



## JohnAnthony

bjl12 said:


> Roach has a tendency to be full of shit on occasions as well, but he can also be very honest. I definitely take Roach's words much more seriously than, say, Arum
> 
> Pacman used PED's leading up to and during his "infamous run". There's a reason he outright refused random drug testing for Y E A R S. That's not accidental. "Giving blood weakens me, I'm afraid of needles, I'm using PED's". Dude was so full of shit and he STILL gets a pass for reasons unknown to me.
> 
> Oh, and Floyd and his team did offer Manny the fight in...2012? Arum/Roach/Manny needed an outdoor stadium before the fight could be made. Again, I think Floyd did outright duck for a few years, but I would much rather point out when PacFUCKS are wrong because I despise them and I don't really like Pacquiao or Mayweather, but I hate Pacquiao (because of his fans - you).


And Pac never refused Random Ped. he just wanted a 14 day cut off. Which he said back in 2009, he'll do full random testing. But floyd keeps repeating that its an issue even though Manny has said for 5 years he'll do any testing. Yet again, Flomos dont recall this


----------



## JohnAnthony

tliang1000 said:


> I don't think Floyd would be running but rather fight on the back foot. It is hard to counter while going the opposite direction. I think Floyd pot shots against Maulers which is not Paciquao's style. Floyd needs to lure Pac in and just get outside of Pac's range and counter. I think that is the best strat.


Yes maybe. I think its tricky to see what tactic he uses for this fight. Maybe the Ortiz fight. Mixing up his footwork.


----------



## PBFred

@JohnAnthony - As of May 3, 2015, Money May will have thoroughly dominated 4 of your 5 favorite fighters. It's no wonder why you hate the man :lol:


----------



## quincy k

JohnAnthony said:


> And Pac never refused Random Ped. he just wanted a 14 day cut off. Which he said back in 2009, he'll do full random testing. But floyd keeps repeating that its an issue even though Manny has said for 5 years he'll do any testing. Yet again, Flomos dont recall this


and there is no rationalization for same day testing as there is no way a lab can get the result back in time to postpone the fight if the tests came back positive.

why would someone ask for same day testing if there is no justification for it?

just makes you look dumb to anyone that can think for themselves


----------



## JohnAnthony

PBFred said:


> @*JohnAnthony* - As of May 3, 2015, Money May will have thoroughly dominated 4 of your 5 favorite fighters. It's no wonder why you hate the man :lol:


I don't hate the guy. Just not a Fan. Manny Pacquiao is just more my kind of fighter. Floyd could beat Manny 12-0, most people seem to think he will. I'll still support Manny. Manny Pac is of the Duran, Barrera, Morales, Gatti mold.


----------



## El-Terrible

bjl12 said:


> Roach has a tendency to be full of shit on occasions as well, but he can also be very honest. I definitely take Roach's words much more seriously than, say, Arum
> 
> Pacman used PED's leading up to and during his "infamous run". There's a reason he outright refused random drug testing for Y E A R S. That's not accidental. "Giving blood weakens me, I'm afraid of needles, I'm using PED's". Dude was so full of shit and he STILL gets a pass for reasons unknown to me.
> 
> Oh, and Floyd and his team did offer Manny the fight in...2012? Arum/Roach/Manny needed an outdoor stadium before the fight could be made. Again, I think Floyd did outright duck for a few years, but I would much rather point out when PacFUCKS are wrong because I despise them and I don't really like Pacquiao or Mayweather, but I hate Pacquiao (because of his fans - you).


The old trick of "I don't like either of them but hate Pacquiao more because of his fans like you" - translated "I'm a Flomo (meaning "you") pretending to be neutral".

I don't know if he used PEDs - but as usual you state it as fact with nothing to back it up. With the same token I don't know if Floyd used PEDs - he settled immediately after his USADA test results were requested and has taken long layoffs - more consistent with loading phases for PEDs. The blood/needles thing should have been settled quicker, nothing I won't deny but there was at least precedent to that as he's on record after the MOrales fight, it's not like this was the first time that was said. Anyway, I don't know whether he did and neither do you so pointless to discuss.

The stadium thing is blown up, as JohnAnthony says. Mayweather agreed to 50-50 apparently in 2009/2010. In 2012, nothing had changed and it became $40m flat which HAS to be on the date of his choosing, so as I said he never SERIOUSLY wanted it. He used PAcquiao's name to get his sentence delayed and get one more payday in before jail, very obvious. And I've already stated Arum couldn't care either way about making the fight. Both parties not that interested = no fight.


----------



## JohnAnthony

quincy k said:


> and there is no rationalization for same day testing as there is no way a lab can get the result back in time to postpone the fight if the tests came back positive.
> 
> why would someone ask for same day testing if there is no justification for it?
> 
> just makes you look dumb to anyone that can think for themselves


The fight would still go ahead yes. But then when the results come in, the results would be overturned, you'd be banned from the sport and your credibility shot. So for that reason it stops most fighters using PEDS in sport on the day of an event.

Same day testing happens all the time in sport.

I don't really understand your logic here :think


----------



## PBFred

JohnAnthony said:


> I don't hate the guy. Just not a Fan. Manny Pacquiao is just more my kind of fighter. Floyd could beat Manny 12-0, most people seem to think he will. I'll still support Manny. Manny Pac is of the Duran, Barrera, Morales, Gatti mold.


Manny is a terrific fighter. You just keep relentlessly defending him and acting like an apologist, saying Flomo, selectively choosing information while ignoring more relevant information in your arguments, etc.

The fight is going to be announced soon so I'm looking forward to ending the nonsense and enjoying the promotion and build up with all fight fans.

12-0 isn't likely but something like 8-4 is more likely IMO as many others have suggested. I personally wouldn't be surprised to see a stoppage as it's a career defining fight and both will be looking to win decisively. Manny is the bigger puncher and can be a good finisher when he hurts opponents, so anything is possible.


----------



## El-Terrible

JohnAnthony said:


> And Pac never refused Random Ped. he just wanted a 14 day cut off. Which he said back in 2009, he'll do full random testing. But floyd keeps repeating that its an issue even though Manny has said for 5 years he'll do any testing. Yet again, Flomos dont recall this


EXactly - anyone who knows anything will know that steroids, HGH would have no benefit with that kind of cutoff...the only question mark was EPO, but with a 14 day cutoff the risk of getting caught would be pretty huge - why would he risk his entire career to do EPO in the 14 day window for the very slight benefit it might give. Though EPO can be caught with urine tests which there was no limit on. Not to mention USADA deemed a last random test for Mosley, a former EPO user, was sufficient 18 days before his fight with Mayweather.

It's a shame Pacquiao is so badly advised at the time by people like Koncz and Arum who would use any excuse at the time to sabotage things, as he was at his peak and more money could be made from him in more winnable fights. Again, people will see what they want to see


----------



## steviebruno

JohnAnthony said:


> The fight would still go ahead yes. But then when the results come in, the results would be overturned, you'd be banned from the sport and your credibility shot. So for that reason it stops most fighters using PEDS in sport on the day of an event.
> 
> Same day testing happens all the time in sport.
> 
> I don't really understand your logic here :think


It was never about the same day test; it was about the *threat* of a same day test, which would further deter any drug usage. People gloss over the cutoff dates, but why would anyone who isn't using drugs even try to negotiate a cutoff date?


----------



## JohnAnthony

PBFred said:


> Manny is a terrific fighter. You just keep relentlessly defending him and acting like an apologist, saying Flomo, selectively choosing information while ignoring more relevant information in your arguments, etc.
> 
> The fight is going to be announced soon so I'm looking forward to ending the nonsense and enjoying the promotion and build up with all fight fans.
> 
> 12-0 isn't likely but something like 8-4 is more likely IMO as many others have suggested. I personally wouldn't be surprised to see a stoppage as it's a career defining fight and both will be looking to win decisively. Manny is the bigger puncher and can be a good finisher when he hurts opponents, so anything is possible.


I do defend him your right. I just personally think FLoyd was the main problem. Yes Manny turned down certain demands, but i just think when he would accept them, another demand would appear. And not Floyd didn't want the fight. Its that his ego means he had to be the A-Side, and he had no interest in that stage of his career in doing a joint promotion with Arum.

The only reason the fight can now get made is that Mannys career is on a dip and he seems happy to just accept the B side.

Regarding the fight. i'd be very suprised if Floyd can 12-0 Manny. i think it will be a close decision either way.


----------



## JohnAnthony

steviebruno said:


> It was never about the same day test; it was about the *threat* of a same day test, which would further deter any drug usage. People gloss over the cutoff dates, but why would anyone who isn't using drugs even try to negotiate a cutoff date?


His reasoning was it was his most intense part of training and he didnt want it interrupting.

I agree it could point to PEDS of course.

But he did accept any drug testing shortly after this.


----------



## steviebruno

JohnAnthony said:


> His reasoning was it was his most intense part of training and he didnt want it interrupting.
> 
> I agree it could point to PEDS of course.
> 
> But he did accept any drug testing shortly after this.


30 days out from a fight is his most intense part of training? That was his original request, no?


----------



## JohnAnthony

steviebruno said:


> 30 days out from a fight is his most intense part of training? That was his original request, no?


i think so. floyd said 14. Pac Said 21. and thats where they got stuck.

I think the next negotiations Pac said any testing is fine.


----------



## quincy k

JohnAnthony said:


> The fight would still go ahead yes. But then when the results come in, the results would be overturned, you'd be banned from the sport and your credibility shot. So for that reason it stops most fighters using PEDS in sport on the day of an event.
> 
> Same day testing happens all the time in sport.
> 
> I don't really understand your logic here :think


do you have a link substantiating same day blood testing happening all the time in boxing or mma?

because my understanding in mma is a minimum of two days out...and this being urine(i believe nick diaz for marijuana/chavez same day against sergio)

regardless 24 hours, one week...no difference. hgh or steroids are still going to be in the system.

the reason paq did not want same day testing is because he claimed that he lost his first fight under roach because of having to take a blood test the day before the fight

http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-admits-pacquiao-fumble-first-mayweather-talks--85698

floyd couldve called him out on this by offering a test a week out before the fight but chose to inexplicably stick to same day testing...which would have absolutely no difference in results if paq were positive

again, can yo provide a link where a fighter is blood tested same day in boxing or mma?


----------



## steviebruno

El-Terrible said:


> EXactly - anyone who knows anything will know that steroids, HGH would have no benefit with that kind of cutoff...the only question mark was EPO, but with a 14 day cutoff the risk of getting caught would be pretty huge - why would he risk his entire career to do EPO in the 14 day window for the very slight benefit it might give. Though EPO can be caught with urine tests which there was no limit on. Not to mention USADA deemed a last random test for Mosley, a former EPO user, was sufficient 18 days before his fight with Mayweather.
> 
> It's a shame Pacquiao is so badly advised at the time by people like Koncz and Arum who would use any excuse at the time to sabotage things, as he was at his peak and more money could be made from him in more winnable fights. Again, people will see what they want to see


Who walked away during the mediation process and fought Clottey? Even with all the ill will and negativity, the fight was killed when Pac not only walked away from the table, but then brought a lawsuit against Mayweather. Instead of punishing him in the ring, he wanted to punish him in the courtroom for peanuts.


----------



## steviebruno

Random testing up until fight night does not guarantee or mandate that a test will happen on the day of a fight. It merely leaves the possibility of that happening out there as a deterrent. Mosley was last tested 18 days before the Mayweather fight, but the threat still remained that he could be tested at any time after that point.

Why would it _ever_ be a good idea for an athlete to know when the testing would stop?

@El-Terrible, you're much smarter than quincy k. Surely you understand.


----------



## quincy k

can anyone here provide an example of when a fighter, mma, boxing or even adcc, ever took a blood test the day of a fight?

the same type of test that floyd wanted the day of the fight against paq?


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> can anyone here provide an example of when a fighter, mma, boxing or even adcc, ever took a blood test the day of a fight?
> 
> the same type of test that floyd wanted the day of the fight against paq?


Stupid.


----------



## quincy k

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/1/7...petition-drug-tests-all-show-abnormal-hormone

jon jones recently tested wada urine up until december 18, 2014, for his title defense against daniel cormier on january 3, 2104.

if jones and cormier are only giving urine, let alone blood, two weeks prior to the fight then why the fuk should paq have to give blood the day of the fight... to my knowledge a first in combat sports?

because its floyd mayweather?

fuken flomos


----------



## steviebruno

... So enough from stupid. Can anyone with a dissenting point of view -and a brain- please engage:

Random testing up until fight night does not guarantee or mandate that a test will happen on the day of a fight. It merely leaves the possibility of that happening out there as a deterrent. Mosley was last tested 18 days before the Mayweather fight, but the threat still remained that he could be tested at any time after that point. 

Why would it ever be a good idea for an athlete to know when the testing would stop?


----------



## quincy k

since paq never objected to giving urine up until the day of the fight and only blood why wouldnt floyd demand blood seven days out and urine day of?

its still in paqs system on both tests.

i have no idea how anyone could be so stupid not to see how illogical floyds blood test demand was to the number one ranked pfp fighter in the world at the time


----------



## megavolt

steviebruno said:


> ... So enough from stupid. Can anyone with a dissenting point of view -and a brain- please engage:
> 
> Random testing up until fight night does not guarantee or mandate that a test will happen on the day of a fight. It merely leaves the possibility of that happening out there as a deterrent. Mosley was last tested 18 days before the Mayweather fight, but the threat still remained that he could be tested at any time after that point.
> 
> Why would it ever be a good idea for an athlete to know when the testing would stop?


Because that pressure takes their mind from other things like training at 100%? Everyone knows many boxers are superstitious, while not necessarily logically sound. Boxers will do the same pre-fight rituals to give them the best luck and ease of mind going into the ring. Pacquiao didn't like getting his blood drawn as he felt it weakened him, and felt that it affected his performance during his only loss in the US at the time. Mindgames dont start inside the ring, they start outside of it, just ask Leonard, or even Hopkins. The first negotiations were all about mindgames, dickwaving, and money.


----------



## steviebruno

megavolt said:


> Because that pressure takes their mind from other things like training at 100%? Everyone knows many boxers are superstitious, while not necessarily logically sound. Boxers will do the same pre-fight rituals to give them the best luck and ease of mind going into the ring. Pacquiao didn't like getting his blood drawn as he felt it weakened him, and felt that it affected his performance during his only loss in the US at the time. Mindgames dont start inside the ring, they start outside of it, just ask Leonard, or even Hopkins. The first negotiations were all about mindgames, dickwaving, and money.


So that works for you? Manny Pacquiao negotiated cutoff dates because he was superstitious, and now he isn't superstitious anymore? And even if that was the case, why was the 14-day cutoff not sufficient enough to stick through the mediation process? Seems that the 14 days would have alleviated those concerns.

Thanks for you input, @megavolt. I'm gonna chill for a little bit.


----------



## megavolt

steviebruno said:


> So that works for you? Manny Pacquiao negotiated cutoff dates because he was superstitious, and now he isn't superstitious anymore?


Time changes everything. Imo it probably still affects him mentally but when people start badgering you repeatedly over something its only a matter of time before exasperation kicks in.



steviebruno said:


> And even if that was the case, why was the 14-day cutoff not sufficient enough to stick through the mediation process? Seems that the 14 days would have alleviated those concerns.


I'm in the same line of thought here. I thought they shoulda taken the 14 day cutoff at the time (note: my thoughts at the time ie early 2010, not now. Anyone saying it now would just be laced with hindsight bias). Arum simply did not want the fight at the time and it was clear by his actions and words, which is why I said the fight was killed by the 3 factors I noted above. Blood testing was simply the catalyst- Arum was looking for ANY reason to step out. It was simply not a smart business decision to risk your greatest asset on a 50/50 gamble when there are more lucrative options available.


----------



## ChampionsForever

Has Mayweather ever stopped a great fighter? if he stopped Pac it would be easily his biggest achievement, I'm just thinking through his rÃ©sumÃ©, would you class either Hernandez or Corrales as great? What about Hatton? They seem like guys just shy of greatness.


----------



## Powerpuncher

ChampionsForever said:


> Has Mayweather ever stopped a great fighter? if he stopped Pac it would be easily his biggest achievement, I'm just thinking through his rÃ©sumÃ©, would you class either Hernandez or Corrales as great? What about Hatton? They seem like guys just shy of greatness.


Depends where you set the bar for greatness, both are at least borderline, lineal champions with wins over the best fighter in their divisions (Tyszu/Castillo) and prime pretty much all excuses aside.


----------



## quincy k

megavolt said:


> Time changes everything. Imo it probably still affects him mentally but when people start badgering you repeatedly over something its only a matter of time before exasperation kicks in.
> 
> I'm in the same line of thought here. I thought they shoulda taken the 14 day cutoff at the time (note: my thoughts at the time ie early 2010, not now. Anyone saying it now would just be laced with hindsight bias). Arum simply did not want the fight at the time and it was clear by his actions and words, which is why I said the fight was killed by the 3 factors I noted above. Blood testing was simply the catalyst- Arum was looking for ANY reason to step out. It was simply not a smart business decision to risk your greatest asset on a 50/50 gamble when there are more lucrative options available.


paq publically agreed to 14 days, roach says five days and then mayweather pushed it back to day of the fight.

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2009/dec/23/manny-pacquiao-floyd-mayweather-blood-testing

http://www.examiner.com/article/pac...tests-with-14-day-cutoff-for-mayweather-fight

_*Leonard Ellerbe declared on January 18, 2010, that random blood and urine testing will be implemented in all of Mayweather's future fights, regardless of the opponent. On February 13, 2010, in an exclusive interview with David Mayo of The Grand Rapids Press, Mayweather said, "I gave him [Pacquiao] a chance, up to 14 days out. But my new terms are all the way up to the fight. They can come get us whenever, all the way up to the fight, random drug test. That's what it is."[SUP][10][/SUP]*_

who the fuk is floyd mayweather to demand manny pacquiao stick a needle in his arm the day of a fight which has to my knowledge has never been done before in combat sports?

floyd couldve called out roach and accepted blood five days before the fight and urine the day of the fight and the deals done.

no, now that roach and paq agree to 14 and five thats not good enough for floyd....same day


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog

Dude, in 2015 if you're still arguing about drug testing, you are a monkey and neanderthal. Period.


----------



## bjl12

JohnAnthony said:


> you do realise the outdoor stadium thing is blown up by flomos (you)
> 
> It was said by Arum in reponce to floyd suddently coming out the woodwork after silence for over a year saying lets fight in 2 months time but only on this day at this location (A bulshit not serious offer)
> 
> Arum just questioned why it had to be that date and that venue. Saying this fight is huge, you could build a huge outdoor stadium for it, lets do it a month later.
> 
> That's all. it was a discussion saying lets not make the fight on 2 months notice, and an idea that you could fight in a huge outdoor stadium. (Did you ever see Froch Groves 2)
> 
> It wasnt an excuse not to make the fight, he threw out an idea, thats all. Floyd was the one refusing to negotiate saying it can only be this day and this location. Manny is a full time congressman. He doesnt just sit on his ass the rest of the year showing off about how rich he is.


Wrong. Floyd challenged Manny immediately following his close loss in JMM3. Floyd went on Twitter and even called Manny's cell phone to challenge him. That's when Arum and Roach said Manny needed 3 months for a cut to heal and an outdoor stadium to house the fight. There's no blowing up of anything - those are the facts.

Arum also refused to fight in May and insisted it had to be in June...knowing Floyd would be in jail at the time...thus avoiding a potential showdown.

You can twist the facts all you want, but there have been several negotiations on either part's side where blame is very evident. The first negotiations and the outdoor stadium were 100% PEDquiao, Arum, Roach's fault. Floyd had the "don't put words in my mouth", "his fitted cap size is 10 times bigger", and "i care about my health" which prevented the fight from happening at least twice as well.

Manny being full time congressman doesn't factor into his fights at all. The entire Phillipine country shuts down when he fights so they just do whatever he wants and what he wants to do is fight Brandon Rios, Chris Algieri, and Shane Mosley.

The difference between me and you is that I at least try to stay objective by not changing the history of events. Your entire post above is revisionary trash which is very typical of your kind (PEDquiao trash).



JohnAnthony said:


> And Pac never refused Random Ped. he just wanted a 14 day cut off. Which he said back in 2009, he'll do full random testing. But floyd keeps repeating that its an issue even though Manny has said for 5 years he'll do any testing. Yet again, Flomos dont recall this


Pac said he would do full random testing with a 14-day cutoff. If there was no cutoff than he needed to know what days, specifically, he would be blood tested.........that's not suspicious.

PEDquiao will be looked poorly upon in ten years time as a widely accepted juicer. What he's done is still impressive, but he's a little cheating shit who is completely full of shit. And there dozens of interviews on YT where Pac states he can't do random blood testing because giving blood weakens him and he's afraid of needles and God knows what else. Fuckin pacfucks


----------



## bjl12

quincy k said:


> paq publically agreed to 14 days, roach says five days and then mayweather pushed it back to day of the fight.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2009/dec/23/manny-pacquiao-floyd-mayweather-blood-testing
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/pac...tests-with-14-day-cutoff-for-mayweather-fight
> 
> _*Leonard Ellerbe declared on January 18, 2010, that random blood and urine testing will be implemented in all of Mayweather's future fights, regardless of the opponent. On February 13, 2010, in an exclusive interview with David Mayo of The Grand Rapids Press, Mayweather said, "I gave him [Pacquiao] a chance, up to 14 days out. But my new terms are all the way up to the fight. They can come get us whenever, all the way up to the fight, random drug test. That's what it is."[SUP][10][/SUP]*_
> 
> who the fuk is floyd mayweather to demand manny pacquiao stick a needle in his arm the day of a fight which has to my knowledge has never been done before in combat sports?
> 
> floyd couldve called out roach and accepted blood five days before the fight and urine the day of the fight and the deals done.
> 
> no, now that roach and paq agree to 14 and five thats not good enough for floyd....same day


What's the difference? Anything that happened to PEDquiao would've also happened to Floyd so it cancels each other out. There's zero issue here unless you have something to hide.

A lot of you uneducated PEDquiao dipshits don't understand that in random testing, both guys are tested the same days/times by the same means...it's just a random schedule.


----------



## PBFred

ChampionsForever said:


> Has Mayweather ever stopped a great fighter? if he stopped Pac it would be easily his biggest achievement, I'm just thinking through his rÃ©sumÃ©, would you class either Hernandez or Corrales as great? What about Hatton? They seem like guys just shy of greatness.


Those 3 are probably borderline/just short of IBHOF recognition but Floyd also stopped Gatti who was a first ballot inductee. IMO Gatti not as good as any of those guys so, "great" is based on the individuals perception, I guess.

It would be considered his biggest stoppage win but his career and consistency as a whole is his biggest achievement. Will go down as one of the greats and that's not debatable.

I've always had a feeling that Mayweather vs Pacquiao will end in a stoppage when it does happen, perhaps that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## ChampionsForever

PBFred said:


> Those 3 are probably borderline/just short of IBHOF recognition but Floyd also stopped Gatti who was a first ballot inductee. IMO Gatti not as good as any of those guys so, "great" is based on the individuals perception, I guess.
> 
> It would be considered his biggest stoppage win but his career and consistency as a whole is his biggest achievement. Will go down as one of the greats and that's not debatable.
> 
> I've always had a feeling that Mayweather vs Pacquiao will end in a stoppage when it does happen, perhaps that's just wishful thinking.


Id be shocked if it ended early, both have very good chins and its been years since either stopped anybody. It would be good to see though, I'm a Pac fan and I can't begin to imagine the hysteria among us if Pac somehow stopped Floyd, it would be epic!, a Floyd stoppage would be more expected given Marquez IV.


----------



## PBFred

ChampionsForever said:


> Id be shocked if it ended early, both have very good chins and its been years since either stopped anybody. It would be good to see though, I'm a Pac fan and I can't begin to imagine the hysteria among us if Pac somehow stopped Floyd, it would be epic!, a Floyd stoppage would be more expected given Marquez IV.


Big time. Pac stopping Floyd would be one of the biggest moments in the history of boxing, I'd say, and it's not at all beyond the realm of possibility. Floyd has a great chin but fuck, who knows. We've seen iron chins get cracked by lesser punchers. It's one of the things that keeps this damned sport interesting.


----------



## knockout artist

How do people rate manny 's chances at this stage, he would have some success here and there but I just can't see him winning, mayweather will set traps and Pac will walk onto that right hand too many times, no one is getting stopped though


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

I come into this thread every now and then to see if anyone posts any relevant information about current negotiations.

Nope.

Just people still arguing about old shit from 2010.


----------



## El-Terrible

steviebruno said:


> Who walked away during the mediation process and fought Clottey? Even with all the ill will and negativity, the fight was killed when Pac not only walked away from the table, but then brought a lawsuit against Mayweather. Instead of punishing him in the ring, he wanted to punish him in the courtroom for peanuts.


Lots of assumptions here. Arum tells him what to do, and Arum saw no upside fighting Mayweather when there's more in-house opponents Pac beats easily where his PPVs are doing well. So Arum decided to end negotiating. As for the lawsuit I don't think it was about the money, it was about the slander and Mayweather having to detract. Mayweather even alluded to this in a recent FloydHype interview, where he implied all those accusations were him basically trolling Pacquiao


----------



## El-Terrible

PBFred said:


> Big time. Pac stopping Floyd would be one of the biggest moments in the history of boxing, I'd say, and it's not at all beyond the realm of possibility. Floyd has a great chin but fuck, who knows. We've seen iron chins get cracked by lesser punchers. It's one of the things that keeps this damned sport interesting.


People overestimate Mayweather's ability to set traps, when it's clear that he doesn't do so well when faced with pressure and aggression. His instinct is to cover up. He does brilliantly against more flat footed opponents whose punches he can see coming by some way, but Pacquiao is a very awkward guy.

I think Mayweather edges it but I think it will be close and it would not surprise me to see Pacquiao beat him


----------



## PBFred

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> I come into this thread every now and then to see if anyone posts any relevant information about current negotiations.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Just people still arguing about old shit from 2010.


So you're ignoring the credible information leading many to believe that it's close to becoming announced and official? Didn't we have a similar conversation on ESB for Canelo?! :hey


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

PBFred said:


> So you're ignoring the credible information leading many to believe that it's close to becoming announced and official? Didn't we have a similar conversation on ESB for Canelo?! :hey


Nah I'm not ignoring anything... but maybe I missed something crucial in this thread because it's all buried in this old BS.

On what pages can I find this credible information?


----------



## bballchump11

JohnAnthony said:


> Manny and Floyd have the same options. "Kind Of" Manny could fight Khan, Broner, Maidana, Garcia. plenty of other options.
> 
> Manny is the only one who has always wanted this fight. its Arum and Floyd that have stopped it by struggling to work together.


All of those are good alternatives but don't get tricked. Manny isn't fighting any of those Al Haymon fighters


----------



## quincy k

bjl12 said:


> What's the difference? Anything that happened to PEDquiao would've also happened to Floyd so it cancels each other out. There's zero issue here unless you have something to hide.
> 
> A lot of you uneducated PEDquiao dipshits don't understand that in random testing, both guys are tested the same days/times by the same means...it's just a random schedule.


paq had a problem with drawing blood the day before a fight because he lost and felt it weakened him.

A lot of you uneducated flomo dipshits dont understand is that if floyd wanted the fight he couldve simply said blood seven days and urine day of.

done deal


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> can anyone here provide an example of when a fighter, mma, boxing or even adcc, ever took a blood test the day of a fight?
> 
> the same type of test that floyd wanted the day of the fight against paq?


USADA wasn't going to literally test them on the day of the fight, but they want the threat of testing to be there. Fighters can take certain PEDS like EPO a day or 2 before the fight and cheat the test. If a fighter knows he won't be testing after a certain time period, then he can plan accordingly to cheat.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> USADA wasn't going to literally test them on the day of the fight, but they want the threat of testing to be there. Fighters can take certain PEDS like EPO a day or 2 before the fight and cheat the test. If a fighter knows he won't be testing after a certain time period, then he can plan accordingly to cheat.


roach said blood within five days

why didnt floyd accept the five days blood an urine day of?

jon jones and daniel cormier just did 14 days out...urine

paq was willing to do urine day of and roach publically said blood five days of and then mayweather changes to day of the fight.

why does floyd need blood the day of the fight when nobody else does it?


----------



## bballchump11

JohnAnthony said:


> you do realise the outdoor stadium thing is blown up by flomos (you)
> 
> It was said by Arum in reponce to floyd suddently coming out the woodwork after silence for over a year saying lets fight in 2 months time but only on this day at this location (A bulshit not serious offer)
> 
> Arum just questioned why it had to be that date and that venue. Saying this fight is huge, you could build a huge outdoor stadium for it, lets do it a month later.
> 
> That's all. it was a discussion saying lets not make the fight on 2 months notice, and an idea that you could fight in a huge outdoor stadium. (Did you ever see Froch Groves 2)
> 
> It wasnt an excuse not to make the fight, he threw out an idea, thats all. Floyd was the one refusing to negotiate saying it can only be this day and this location. Manny is a full time congressman. He doesnt just sit on his ass the rest of the year showing off about how rich he is.


The stadium shit isn't blown up. It was specifically used to duck Mayweather by Arum. I was going to reply to this post combined with another reply, but this is so inaccurate that I have to target it by itself.

Mayweather booked the MGM Grand for May 5th, 2012* a week before Pacquiao vs Marquez III* http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/7184086/floyd-mayweather-jr-wants-make-biggest-fight-possible-5


> We're looking to make the biggest fight possible and everyone knows what that fight is, the little fella [Pacquiao].


Then Pacquiao had his controversial fight with Marquez and Arum quickly tried to duck Mayweather by making a 4th Marquez fight. 
http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...aide-says-manny-pacquiao-camp-even-talk-fight


> "We have been informed that Bob Arum is not interested in pursuing a fight between Mayweather and Pacquiao at this time," Schaefer said.


Then Mayweather went to his court hearing in the first week of January and was sentenced to serve 3 months in jail (2 with good behavior) a few days following. After that Arum presented Pacquiao with a few options since the fight with Floyd was out of the clear. His 3 options were Marquez, Timothy Bradley and Lamont Peterson
http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/7425490/manny-pacquiao-presented-four-options-next-fight
This is a pretty funny quote also


> "I'm not married to May 5, so Manny could fight on another date in May," Arum said. "If Manny's opponent is Marquez, I'd be much more married to the date."


But hey SURPRISE! Mayweather got his court date pushed back. 
http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2012/jan/06/mayweather-begin-serving-jail-term/


> Despite objections by Chief Deputy District Attorney Lisa Luzaich that Mayweather should be treated as anyone else, the judge decided the 34-year-old boxing champ could wait until June 1 â€" after his scheduled Cinco De Mayo fight on May 5 at the MGM Grand Garden Arena â€" to begin his sentence.
> 
> Although there has been no opponent named for that fight, Wright said the bookings for the MGM arena and the block of television time for the pay-per-view fight was set before attorneys negotiated Mayweather's plea bargain in December.


This is critical because the judge pushed Floyd's date back because he already had the venue set and the PPV TV block set for May 5th. So he couldn't switch the date to any other date.

Knowing this, Arum then pulled the quickest duck in boxing history. Literally the same day, Arum came out with this bullshit
â€œRight now, we have no idea if he can go in May,â€ Arum explained. â€œHeâ€™s supposed to have his cut examined. Iâ€™m going over to speak with him regarding his future, and we can go from there.â€ atsch

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/155372331773071361
here's Rafeal piece on it http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/7433886/blame-bob-arum-no-manny-pacquiao-floyd-mayweather-fight


> It was just this week that Arum said he would go to the Philippines to meet with Pacquiao and present him with the names of four possible opponents for May or June: Miguel Cotto, Marquez, Lamont Peterson and Timothy Bradley Jr.
> 
> Arum figured Mayweather would be in jail and off the table. Now that Mayweather is available and seemingly would like to make the match, Arum suddenly isn't interested.
> 
> He used the lame excuse of the cut Pacquiao suffered against Marquez, saying he might not be ready for May. (I've never heard of a cut taking more than six months to heal.) However, earlier this week, when Arum thought Mayweather would be on ice behind bars, he said there was a good possibility Pacquiao would fight in May.
> 
> Moments after Mayweather was granted the continuance, Arum changed his tune.
> 
> "We're fighting in June, one of the four guys," Arum told me over the phone.
> 
> *I asked him, now that Mayweather was available, would he at least be part of the conversation when Arum meets with Pacquiao next week?
> 
> A perturbed Arum's response was, "Absolutely not. Nope."*


I would keep going, but I feel this is over kill. I haven't even gotten to that bullshitass stadium excuse yet that he pulled out either. It's clear to see that Arum had no intention of Pacquiao fighting Mayweather then and he used the date to duck Mayweather


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> roach said blood within five days
> 
> why didnt floyd accept the five days blood an urine day of?
> 
> jon jones and daniel cormier just did 14 days out...urine
> 
> paq was willing to do urine day of and roach publically said blood five days of and then mayweather changes to day of the fight.
> 
> why does floyd need blood the day of the fight when nobody else does it?


I think 5 days is fair imo since they'd be blood tested immediately after the fight, but full random blood and urine testing is optimal. But exactly when did Roach say blood within 5 days?


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> I think 5 days is fair imo since they'd be blood tested immediately after the fight, but full random blood and urine testing is optimal. But exactly when did Roach say blood within 5 days?


http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2009/dec/23/manny-pacquiao-floyd-mayweather-blood-testing

"I will not let my fighter take a blood test the day before a fight," Roach said. "If they give me a five-day window or something like that I have no problem with it."
december 2009

if floyd really wanted the fight, he couldve called out roach right then and there and said blood five days out, urine day of and blood immediately after(which has never been an issue) and the deal is done or roach looks stupid by agreeing to five days out and then retracting

floyd didnt want the fight

give me reasoning, any reasoning, on why a guy that wanted the fight would not agree to blood five days out, immediately after and urine day of.

seriously


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2009/dec/23/manny-pacquiao-floyd-mayweather-blood-testing
> 
> "I will not let my fighter take a blood test the day before a fight," Roach said. "If they give me a five-day window or something like that I have no problem with it."
> december 2009
> 
> if floyd really wanted the fight, he couldve called out roach right then and there and said blood five days out, urine day of and blood immediately after(which has never been an issue) and the deal is done or roach looks stupid by agreeing to five days out and then retracting
> 
> floyd didnt want the fight
> 
> give me reasoning, any reasoning, on why a guy that wanted the fight would not agree to blood five days out, immediately after and urine day of.
> 
> seriously


See this is a non issue. Roach said he wouldn't let Manny take a test within 5 days. But Manny himself didn't want to take a test withing 30 days and then changed it to 24. Mayweather actually compromised more than Roach even wanted and offered 14 days. Do you forget the first negotiations? Roach may have been ok with one thing, but it doesn't matter since Manny was the one holding everything up at 30/24 days

This should be the last this is brought up.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> See this is a non issue. Roach said he wouldn't let Manny take a test within 5 days. But Manny himself didn't want to take a test withing 30 days and then changed it to 24. Mayweather actually compromised more than Roach even wanted and offered 14 days. Do you forget the first negotiations? Roach may have been ok with one thing, but it doesn't matter since Manny was the one holding everything up at 30/24 days
> 
> This should be the last this is brought up.


manny publically said 14 days

http://www.examiner.com/article/pac...tests-with-14-day-cutoff-for-mayweather-fight

_*â€œAs long as theyâ€™re not getting a large amount of blood, I am willing to give out blood as close to two weeks before the fight,â€

*_please explain to me why floyd needs blood the day of the fight when paq had agreed to give blood 14 days prior, urine day of and blood immediately after?

why is urine 14 days out good enough for the ufc, jon jones and daniel cormier and not for floyd mayweather?

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/1/7...petition-drug-tests-all-show-abnormal-hormone

until you can answer that,

_*"This should be the last this is brought up."*_


----------



## dyna

quincy k said:


> why is urine 14 days out good enough for the ufc, jon jones and daniel cormier and not for floyd mayweather?
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/1/7...ull of roiders. Probably more so than boxing.


----------



## JohnAnthony

bballchump11 said:


> The stadium shit isn't blown up. It was specifically used to duck Mayweather by Arum. I was going to reply to this post combined with another reply, but this is so inaccurate that I have to target it by itself.
> 
> Mayweather booked the MGM Grand for May 5th, 2012* a week before Pacquiao vs Marquez III* http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/7184086/floyd-mayweather-jr-wants-make-biggest-fight-possible-5
> 
> Then Pacquiao had his controversial fight with Marquez and Arum quickly tried to duck Mayweather by making a 4th Marquez fight.
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...aide-says-manny-pacquiao-camp-even-talk-fight
> 
> Then Mayweather went to his court hearing in the first week of January and was sentenced to serve 3 months in jail (2 with good behavior) a few days following. After that Arum presented Pacquiao with a few options since the fight with Floyd was out of the clear. His 3 options were Marquez, Timothy Bradley and Lamont Peterson
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/7425490/manny-pacquiao-presented-four-options-next-fight
> This is a pretty funny quote also
> 
> But hey SURPRISE! Mayweather got his court date pushed back.
> http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2012/jan/06/mayweather-begin-serving-jail-term/
> 
> This is critical because the judge pushed Floyd's date back because he already had the venue set and the PPV TV block set for May 5th. So he couldn't switch the date to any other date.
> 
> Knowing this, Arum then pulled the quickest duck in boxing history. Literally the same day, Arum came out with this bullshit
> â€œRight now, we have no idea if he can go in May,â€ Arum explained. â€œHeâ€™s supposed to have his cut examined. Iâ€™m going over to speak with him regarding his future, and we can go from there.â€ atsch
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/155372331773071361
> here's Rafeal piece on it http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/7433886/blame-bob-arum-no-manny-pacquiao-floyd-mayweather-fight
> 
> I would keep going, but I feel this is over kill. I haven't even gotten to that bullshitass stadium excuse yet that he pulled out either. It's clear to see that Arum had no intention of Pacquiao fighting Mayweather then and he used the date to duck Mayweather


Sorry mate, i know you did alot of work on that, but i have no plans on reading all that.


----------



## JohnAnthony

bballchump11 said:


> All of those are good alternatives but don't get tricked. Manny isn't fighting any of those Al Haymon fighters


id be suprised if al haymon stopped any of his fighters fighting manny for a huge payday.

Although al has done some shady decisions this year so who knows.


----------



## poorface

quincy k said:


> manny publically said 14 days
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/pac...tests-with-14-day-cutoff-for-mayweather-fight
> 
> _*â€œAs long as theyâ€™re not getting a large amount of blood, I am willing to give out blood as close to two weeks before the fight,â€
> 
> *_please explain to me why floyd needs blood the day of the fight when paq had agreed to give blood 14 days prior, urine day of and blood immediately after?
> 
> why is urine 14 days out good enough for the ufc, jon jones and daniel cormier and not for floyd mayweather?
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/1/7...petition-drug-tests-all-show-abnormal-hormone
> 
> until you can answer that,
> 
> _*"This should be the last this is brought up."*_


He publicly said 14 days _after_ he had walked away from that same offer previously and Mayweather had already declared he'd be taking it off the table for future fights. You suggest if Mayweather wanted the fight he'd have called Roach out when the 14 day offer effectively did this and Top Rank still walked away from the fight.


----------



## JohnAnthony

bjl12 said:


> Wrong. Floyd challenged Manny immediately following his close loss in JMM3. Floyd went on Twitter and even called Manny's cell phone to challenge him. That's when Arum and Roach said Manny needed 3 months for a cut to heal and an outdoor stadium to house the fight. There's no blowing up of anything - those are the facts.
> 
> Arum also refused to fight in May and insisted it had to be in June...knowing Floyd would be in jail at the time...thus avoiding a potential showdown.
> 
> You can twist the facts all you want, but there have been several negotiations on either part's side where blame is very evident. The first negotiations and the outdoor stadium were 100% PEDquiao, Arum, Roach's fault. Floyd had the "don't put words in my mouth", "his fitted cap size is 10 times bigger", and "i care about my health" which prevented the fight from happening at least twice as well.
> 
> Manny being full time congressman doesn't factor into his fights at all. The entire Phillipine country shuts down when he fights so they just do whatever he wants and what he wants to do is fight Brandon Rios, Chris Algieri, and Shane Mosley.
> 
> The difference between me and you is that I at least try to stay objective by not changing the history of events. Your entire post above is revisionary trash which is very typical of your kind (PEDquiao trash).
> 
> Pac said he would do full random testing with a 14-day cutoff. If there was no cutoff than he needed to know what days, specifically, he would be blood tested.........that's not suspicious.
> 
> PEDquiao will be looked poorly upon in ten years time as a widely accepted juicer. What he's done is still impressive, but he's a little cheating shit who is completely full of shit. And there dozens of interviews on YT where Pac states he can't do random blood testing because giving blood weakens him and he's afraid of needles and God knows what else. Fuckin pacfucks


Im not getting into these huge debates. being going on too long. Im sorry im not gonna read.

Make your points more concise if you want my attention in future.


----------



## Xizor1d

JohnAnthony said:


> Im not getting into these huge debates. being going on too long. Im sorry im not gonna read.
> 
> Make your points more concise if you want my attention in future.


The problem (or advantage for you) is that if you make concise points you miss the detail and allow pathetic rebuttals. 
What just happen in this thread is they left you with no space to come back in, whether you read it or not.


----------



## quincy k

poorface said:


> He publicly said 14 days _after_ he had walked away from that same offer previously and Mayweather had already declared he'd be taking it off the table for future fights. You suggest if Mayweather wanted the fight he'd have called Roach out when the 14 day offer effectively did this and Top Rank still walked away from the fight.


if manny wanted the fight he shouldve take the 14 day cutoff that floyd first imposed

if floyd wanted the fight he wouldve accepted the 14 day cutoff that manny agreed to in 2010.

both fighters did not want the fight

only a complete flomo wold think that its okay for floyd to demand 14 days, manny to agree to it and then floyd to want same day


----------



## JohnAnthony

Xizor1d said:


> The problem (or advantage for you) is that if you make concise points you miss the detail and allow pathetic rebuttals.
> What just happen in this thread is they left you with no space to come back in, whether you read it or not.


ive lived through this whole saga. And i believe strongly that floyd never wanted it. I've just no interest in rehashing through the same arguments. We did all this 4 years ago. these guys are happy to write the same shit again, and bring up links etc. But I cant be arsed


----------



## JohnAnthony

As posters point out, there are clauses that manny rejected, and ultimatums on specific dates etc. My point is, it doesnt matter. Manny would accept them, then floyd would just throw out another demand.


----------



## quincy k

dyna said:


> Because the UFC is full of roiders. Probably more so than boxing.


i still do not understand why its okay for jon jones, daniel cormier and the ufc to use urine 14 days out and floyd to demand blood the same day.

the world only revolves around floyd maywether in flomo land

normal people...we see right through this shi-t

lmfao rofl if jon jones told the ufc and daniel cormier that he wasnt going to fight unless cormier drew blood the day of the fight.

dana white wouldve taken jons belt, slapped him across the face with it and kicked his azz to the curb


----------



## bballchump11

JohnAnthony said:


> Sorry mate, i know you did alot of work on that, but i have no plans on reading all that.





JohnAnthony said:


> Im not getting into these huge debates. being going on too long. Im sorry im not gonna read.
> 
> Make your points more concise if you want my attention in future.


Hey I understand. I have those days when I'm replying to 5 people at once and each one wants to make long posts :good

To sum up what I said is that Arum used the stadium and the cut to duck Mayweather. It was so completely clear what was happening. Mayweather called out Pacquiao before he even fought Marquez III and booked the MGM Grand then for May. Floyd only got his jail sentenced pushed back because of him booking the fight for then. Arum knowing this used building an unbuilt stadium and Pacquiao's cut to say Pacquiao couldn't fight on that date.

That's the summary.



JohnAnthony said:


> id be suprised if al haymon stopped any of his fighters fighting manny for a huge payday.
> 
> Although al has done some shady decisions this year so who knows.


It's not Haymon himself, it's that Haymon and Arum together won't do business


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> manny publically said 14 days
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/pac...tests-with-14-day-cutoff-for-mayweather-fight
> 
> _*â€œAs long as theyâ€™re not getting a large amount of blood, I am willing to give out blood as close to two weeks before the fight,â€
> 
> *_please explain to me why floyd needs blood the day of the fight when paq had agreed to give blood 14 days prior, urine day of and blood immediately after?
> 
> why is urine 14 days out good enough for the ufc, jon jones and daniel cormier and not for floyd mayweather?
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/1/7...petition-drug-tests-all-show-abnormal-hormone
> 
> until you can answer that,
> 
> _*"This should be the last this is brought up."*_


I already answered the question about the testing on the day of the fight.

And Manny didn't agree to 14 days until after negotiations ended and after he fought clottey


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> I already answered the question about the testing on the day of the fight.
> 
> And Manny didn't agree to 14 days until after negotiations ended and after he fought clottey


what?

exactly what does joshua clottey have to do with manny pacquiao agreeing in 2010 to a 14 day blood cutoff and floyd wanting same-day blood?

why does floyd need same day blood?

why? what is the difference between 14 day blood/fight day urine and fight day blood/ fight day urine?

why is it okay for the ufc, jon jones and daniel cormier to have 14-day urine and no blood and not okay for floyd mayweather? is floyd special? more worthy than the UFC, jones and cormier?

and the only one who has ever allegedly tested positive is mayweather, who for some reason or another, was never made to test a b sample by usada, the same agency that floyd wanted to use for the paq fight since they were under contract with gbp and floyd mayweather...hence their employer for all intents and purposes

http://www.maxboxing.com/news/max-boxing-news/the-ped-mess-part-one

More specifically, it was rumored that Mayweatherâ€™s â€œAâ€ sample had tested positive on three occasions and, after each positive test, USADA had found exceptional circumstances in the form of inadvertent use and gave Floyd a waiver. This waiver, according to the rumor, negated the need for a test of Floydâ€™s â€œBâ€ sample. And because the â€œBâ€ sample was never tested, a *loophole in USADAâ€™s contract with Mayweather and Golden Boy allowed the testing to proceed without the positive â€œAâ€ sample results being reported to Mayweatherâ€™s opponent or the Nevada State Athletic Commission (which had jurisdiction over the fights).*


----------



## MichiganWarrior

JohnAnthony said:


> ive lived through this whole saga. And i believe strongly that floyd never wanted it. I've just no interest in rehashing through the same arguments. We did all this 4 years ago. these guys are happy to write the same shit again, and bring up links etc. But I cant be arsed


Lmao


----------



## Powerpuncher

So lads you keep arguing about 14 days, should I assume the fight still isn't happening, or do you lot think it'll happen? Just checking in, cheers


----------



## tonys333

Powerpuncher said:


> So lads you keep arguing about 14 days, should I assume the fight still isn't happening, or do you lot think it'll happen? Just checking in, cheers


All they do on this thread is argue about the past negotiations an who is to blame when we all know they are both to blame. If your a Floyd fan you blame Pac an if your a Pac fan you blame Floyd that's normally how it works. They need to live in the now an stop looking back when its all pointless now anyways. Am hoping an from everything I have been reading now I think the fight might finally get made this year better late than never I guess.

an didn't Pac agree to get tested right after the fight anyways when he asked for the cut off.


----------



## bballchump11

tonys333 said:


> All they do on this thread is argue about the past negotiations an who is to blame when we all know they are both to blame. If your a Floyd fan you blame Pac an if your a Pac fan you blame Floyd that's normally how it works. They need to live in the now an stop looking back when its all pointless now anyways. Am hoping an from everything I have been reading now I think the fight might finally get made this year better late than never I guess.
> 
> an didn't Pac agree to get tested right after the fight anyways when he asked for the cut off.


Naw I actually do post relevant news in here, but the past few pages have been cluttered with nonsense. Really the talk of the past negotiations just really started heating up a couple days ago when rumors of the fight being finalized popped up.


----------



## tonys333

bballchump11 said:


> Naw I actually do post relevant news in here, but the past few pages have been cluttered with nonsense. Really the talk of the past negotiations just really started heating up a couple days ago when rumors of the fight being finalized popped up.


Yeah I have to agree you do post up to date news in here. That's one of the reasons I still come on this thread. But not many do a lot of posters still argue about the same stuff day in day out an it gets boring.


----------



## DobyZhee

We will all here by the end of January that Floyd will fight Khan in September


----------



## bjl12

bballchump11 said:


>


 @bballchump11 just ruined like 7 people's nights in like 4 minutes of video clips. Raw evidence that completely debunks these crazy delusional fantasies of...just moronic pacfuck fans


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> I already answered the question about the testing on the day of the fight.
> 
> And Manny didn't agree to 14 days until after negotiations ended and after he fought clottey


Do you actually think that Mayweather deserves NONE of the responsibility for the fight not happening?


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Do you actually think that Mayweather deserves NONE of the responsibility for the fight not happening?


He deserves no blame for it not happening in the first negotiations. I don't know how you can read my posts and come with that reply. I'm just correcting erroneous things being said.


----------



## Abraham

I don't understand how anyone can put all the blame on one side. Both sides have their share of what you could call ducking. Who deserves more of the blame depends on your perspective. I honestly think it's about 50-50. Even if Floyd has tried to make the fight happen, he's done it in a very diva-like way where everything has to be mostly on his terms. Hardly any compromise at all. Pac's side has thrown up ridiculous roadblocks as well, stadiums, cuts and fear of needles and whatnot. This is it, though. This time around, we'll really see who is ducking who.


----------



## bballchump11

bjl12 said:


> @bballchump11 just ruined like 7 people's nights in like 4 minutes of video clips. Raw evidence that completely debunks these crazy delusional fantasies of...just moronic pacfuck fans


lol they're trying their best to forget or rewrite history


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> He deserves no blame for it not happening in the first negotiations. I don't know how you can read my posts and come with that reply. I'm just correcting erroneous things being said.


Unprecedented demands...and he deserves no blame? Let me ask you, when the fight was at it's highest demand, when both guys were still near prime, the 1 and 2 p4p...when the demand was at it's absolute peak (Spring of 2010) what do you think the split should have been?


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Unprecedented demands...and he deserves no blame? Let me ask you, when the fight was at it's highest demand, when both guys were still near prime, the 1 and 2 p4p...when the demand was at it's absolute peak (Spring of 2010) what do you think the split should have been?


Yep no blame at all. I'd be embarrassed if my favorite athlete turned down drug tests under any circumstances.

And you mean after mayweather/mosley? 50/50 then


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> Yep no blame at all. I'd be embarrassed if my favorite athlete turned down drug tests under any circumstances.
> 
> And you mean after mayweather/mosley? 50/50 then


50/50. So I know you're not that biased. The very first round of negotiations. If I recall, along with the drug testing, I believe Floyd wanted everything on his terms, and this was when both fighters were on equal footing as far as popularity.


----------



## Abraham

From what I've heard, the negotiations are currently going nowhere. Supposedly, Pac's side is giving Mayweather until the end of this month, and if no deal is made, they're moving in another direction. Also, that huge offer from the Arabs is off the table, citing Mayweather's disinterest. :think


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> 50/50. So I know you're not that biased. The very first round of negotiations. If I recall, along with the drug testing, I believe Floyd wanted everything on his terms, and this was when both fighters were on equal footing as far as popularity.


Floyd ultimately compromised on all his demands though. He even agreed to fight in march instead of may because Pacquiao had to run for Congress


----------



## mick557

bballchump11 said:


>


Assuming Kellerman is talking about JMM vs Pac three in that video. He scores it a draw(even after watching a second time) and were supposed to take what he says seriously?


----------



## JohnAnthony

bballchump11 said:


> Hey I understand. I have those days when I'm replying to 5 people at once and each one wants to make long posts :good
> 
> To sum up what I said is that Arum used the stadium and the cut to duck Mayweather. It was so completely clear what was happening. Mayweather called out Pacquiao before he even fought Marquez III and booked the MGM Grand then for May. Floyd only got his jail sentenced pushed back because of him booking the fight for then. Arum knowing this used building an unbuilt stadium and Pacquiao's cut to say Pacquiao couldn't fight on that date.
> 
> That's the summary.
> 
> It's not Haymon himself, it's that Haymon and Arum together won't do business


fair enough, and you make some good points.

But you could also point to post Clottey, when Manny agreed to all previous demands, and floyd moved the goalposts.

Of after "I think Mosley" Where Pac agreed to all floyds new demands, signed the contract, and Floyd was silent for weeks. Manny Agreed to fight someone else, thenn floyd instantly popped his head out and signed to fight someeone else.

Or the last one, where Manny was happy to take less money, and floyd refused any ppv revenue at all.

Manny has messed up at times yes, and Arum your right probably didnt want the fight.

But if Floyd really wanted the fight, there were plenty of chances to make it in the negotiations i mentioned.


----------



## El-Terrible

bballchump11 said:


> He deserves no blame for it not happening in the first negotiations. I don't know how you can read my posts and come with that reply. I'm just correcting erroneous things being said.


Around the drug test demands - Pacquiao's side without doubt have to take the blame for not agreeing sooner. Once it was all agreed the blame shifts to the other side. People are still clinging to failed negotiations from 6 years ago to point the finger at Pacquiao. In the 5 years since 2010/2011 Mayweather has not wanted the fight. No question about that


----------



## El-Terrible

quincy k said:


> if manny wanted the fight he shouldve take the 14 day cutoff that floyd first imposed
> 
> if floyd wanted the fight he wouldve accepted the 14 day cutoff that manny agreed to in 2010.
> 
> both fighters did not want the fight
> 
> only a complete flomo wold think that its okay for floyd to demand 14 days, manny to agree to it and then floyd to want same day


That about sums it up.


----------



## PBFred

Abraham said:


> From what I've heard, the negotiations are currently going nowhere. Supposedly, Pac's side is giving Mayweather until the end of this month, and if no deal is made, they're moving in another direction. Also, that huge offer from the Arabs is off the table, citing Mayweather's disinterest. :think


Read more than just Filipino news sources, man. This is casual fan level of understanding.


----------



## Kurushi

bballchump11 said:


> I already answered the question about the testing on the day of the fight.
> 
> *And Manny didn't agree to 14 days until after negotiations ended and after he fought clottey*


Is this part of a wider conversation you're having? The only sticking point in the previous contract was the 14 day cut off period for drug testing wasn't it? Pac agreeing to 14 days after the Clottey fight should have been the green light for the Mayweather fight to happen right? There's no reason why any other aspect of the original contract would be subject to change at this point (May 2010) is there?


----------



## quincy k

Kurushi said:


> Is this part of a wider conversation you're having? The only sticking point in the previous contract was the 14 day cut off period for drug testing wasn't it? Pac agreeing to 14 days after the Clottey fight should have been the green light for the Mayweather fight to happen right? There's no reason why any other aspect of the original contract would be subject to change at this point (May 2010) is there?


you are also forgetting that paq has never refused a urine test at any point before the fight, only blood. and he agree to give blood immediately after the fight

perhaps a flomo can explain if a urine test, and not blood, is good enough for the UFC, Jon Jones and Daniel Cormier 14 days prior to their title fight then why isnt it good enough for floyd mayweather?

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/1/7...petition-drug-tests-all-show-abnormal-hormone

why the fuk does floyd need the right to draw blood the day of a fight?

making matters worse performed by an agency (usada) that his promoter(gbp) and himself have under contract...as essentially a paid employee


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog

Again, if you are a arguing in anyway against drug testing in 2015. In any fn way, if you are not on the right side of it, you are a complete neanderthal. And you must also not watch any other sports. You'd be better served to society to walk out into open traffic


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> you are also forgetting that paq has never refused a urine test at any point before the fight, only blood. and he agree to give blood immediately after the fight
> 
> perhaps a flomo can explain if a urine test, and not blood, is good enough for the UFC, Jon Jones and Daniel Cormier 14 days prior to their title fight then why isnt it good enough for floyd mayweather?
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/1/7...petition-drug-tests-all-show-abnormal-hormone
> 
> why the fuk does floyd need the right to draw blood the day of a fight?
> 
> making matters worse performed by an agency (usada) that his promoter(gbp) and himself have under contract...as essentially a paid employee


It is random up to the day of the fight, doesn't mean that blood would definitely be drawn at the day of the fight. RANDOM. If you know about it, then why would it be considered RANDOM?????????

And so fucking what if it is at the day of the fight? So fucking what. I rather get my blood drawn then getting punched in the face. You pacshits are unbelievable.


----------



## Reppin501

quincy k said:


> you are also forgetting that paq has never refused a urine test at any point before the fight, only blood. and he agree to give blood immediately after the fight
> 
> perhaps a flomo can explain if a urine test, and not blood, is good enough for the UFC, Jon Jones and Daniel Cormier 14 days prior to their title fight then why isnt it good enough for floyd mayweather?
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/1/7...petition-drug-tests-all-show-abnormal-hormone
> 
> why the fuk does floyd need the right to draw blood the day of a fight?
> 
> making matters worse performed by an agency (usada) that his promoter(gbp) and himself have under contract...as essentially a paid employee


The implication that the USADA is somehow under Floyd's control is beyond retarded...literally the single stupidest justification dreamt up by Arum, that spastics and mongs ate up.


----------



## bballchump11

JohnAnthony said:


> fair enough, and you make some good points.
> 
> But you could also point to post Clottey, when Manny agreed to all previous demands, and floyd moved the goalposts.
> 
> Of after "I think Mosley" Where Pac agreed to all floyds new demands, signed the contract, and Floyd was silent for weeks. Manny Agreed to fight someone else, thenn floyd instantly popped his head out and signed to fight someeone else.
> 
> Or the last one, where Manny was happy to take less money, and floyd refused any ppv revenue at all.
> 
> Manny has messed up at times yes, and Arum your right probably didnt want the fight.
> 
> But if Floyd really wanted the fight, there were plenty of chances to make it in the negotiations i mentioned.


Floyd is all to blame after Mayweahter/Mosley and his annoying vacation. Then later that year, he got into legal trouble and that put him out even longer. Then he came back while Manny was signed to fight Mosley and Floyd fought Ortiz in a tuneup. After that, he was ready to go though

and Floyd offered Manny 40 million flat, but what's the difference between then and now? Manny's team actually negotiated and sent a counter offer this time. They didn't last time because they didn't care to make the fight



El-Terrible said:


> Around the drug test demands - Pacquiao's side without doubt have to take the blame for not agreeing sooner. Once it was all agreed the blame shifts to the other side. People are still clinging to failed negotiations from 6 years ago to point the finger at Pacquiao. In the 5 years since 2010/2011 Mayweather has not wanted the fight. No question about that


I'm not just talking about the first negotiations. Don't forget to read up about Manny's cut and the stadium from 2012


----------



## bballchump11

Kurushi said:


> Is this part of a wider conversation you're having? The only sticking point in the previous contract was the 14 day cut off period for drug testing wasn't it? Pac agreeing to 14 days after the Clottey fight should have been the green light for the Mayweather fight to happen right? There's no reason why any other aspect of the original contract would be subject to change at this point (May 2010) is there?


nope, like I said above, after Mayweather/Mosley, it was Floyd's fault for it not happening (vacation, legal issues, etc)



tliang1000 said:


> It is random up to the day of the fight, doesn't mean that blood would definitely be drawn at the day of the fight. RANDOM. If you know about it, then why would it be considered RANDOM?????????
> 
> And so fucking what if it is at the day of the fight? So fucking what. I rather get my blood drawn then getting punched in the face. You pacshits are unbelievable.


me and other people have already explained that to him. I'm not even bothering anymore. He's just saying the same thing over and over


----------



## quincy k

Reppin501 said:


> The implication that the USADA is somehow under Floyd's control is beyond retarded...literally the single stupidest justification dreamt up by Arum, that spastics and mongs ate up.


did you read the article by hauser in its entirety?

if you knew that your employer wanted you gone, and you had legal grounds for a wrongful termination lawsuit worth millions(you have a very high profile job), would you take a blood test by said employer by their company doctor if it were not stipulated in your employment contract that you must use their doctor?

by the way, can you please explain,

1) if a urine test, and not blood, is good enough for the UFC, Jon Jones and Daniel Cormier 14 days prior to their title fight then why isnt it good enough for floyd mayweather?

2) exactly why does floyd mayweather need the right to draw paqs blood the day of the fight?


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> nope, like I said above, after Mayweather/Mosley, it was Floyd's fault for it not happening (vacation, legal issues, etc)
> 
> me and other people have already explained that to him. I'm not even bothering anymore. He's just saying the same thing over and over


well if you could answer the questions then maybe it would not need to be repeated

1) can you please explain why floyd mayweather needs blood the day of the fight when paq has agreed to urine the day of as well as blood immediately, thereafter?

2)  if a urine test, and not blood, is good enough for the UFC, Jon Jones and Daniel Cormier 14 days prior to their title fight then why isnt it good enough for floyd mayweather?

3) do you have an example where a fighter in combat sports has drawn blood the day of a fight for a PED test?

and for the record, because you flomos only read what you want to read, imo both paq and floyd are both at fault for the fight not happening

paq shouldve agreed to 14 days blood when it was first offered; no reason whatsoever not to have, no excuse can be given to justify his refusal

floyd shouldve fought paq in 2010 when manny publicaly stated hell do the 14 days blood, mayweathers original request


----------



## poorface

quincy k said:


> well if you could answer the questions then maybe it would not need to be repeated
> 
> 1) can you please explain why floyd mayweather needs blood the day of the fight when paq has agreed to urine the day of as well as blood immediately, thereafter?
> 
> 2)  if a urine test, and not blood, is good enough for the UFC, Jon Jones and Daniel Cormier 14 days prior to their title fight then why isnt it good enough for floyd mayweather?
> 
> 3) do you have an example where a fighter in combat sports has drawn blood the day of a fight for a PED test?
> 
> and for the record, because you flomos only read what you want to read, imo both paq and floyd are both at fault for the fight not happening
> 
> paq shouldve agreed to 14 days blood when it was first offered; no reason whatsoever not to have, no excuse can be given to justify his refusal
> 
> floyd shouldve fought paq in 2010 when manny publicaly stated hell do the 14 days blood, mayweathers original request


You still don't get it. Jones and Cormier's test 14 days out was part of random testing conducted by NSAC with no predetermined cutoff for either kind of testing known by both of the fighters ahead of time. This is of course akin to the full random testing Mayweather demanded, rather than the model where both fighters know ahead of time when they're in the clear, as Pacquiao preferred. Also Jones _did _have blood drawn on 12/18, so a urine test was not completely sufficient for UFC at that point in time. The mere fact that some things may be caught by urine testing does not therefore mean _everything _can be caught by such testing or that it's always sufficient.

Further, your point 3 makes the Pacquiao side look even worse. It is extremely unlikely that a third party testing agency or commission actually would ever test on the day of a fight due to potential liability issues. However, the mere _threat_ that testing could be conducted that time, however infinitesimal it is in practice, was evidently still so grave that it prompted Pacquiao's side to walk away.


----------



## Bogotazo

Lil Bogey's first video. My lead foot obsession hasn't died yet. More coming soon.


----------



## VG_Addict

From Lance Pugmire on Twitter:



> Just filed to http://latimes.com updating @FloydMayweather @MannyPacquiao talks. Not done, but they've agreed on @MGMGrand as venue





> Mayweather and Pacquiao closing in on purse split, according to official involved in the talks. Drug-testing plan is done.





> As they hammer out purse, next step is to get @SHOsports and @HBOboxing to get the broadcasting plan sorted out.





> Very important to note until it's done, it's not done, but Thursday was a good day for the long-awaited super-fight, I'm told


----------



## PBFred

Are you guys paying attention?

Pacquiao quoted as saying it's almost done and he hopes to sign the contract next week when he is back in the US.

http://lifestyle.inquirer.net/181710/pacquiao-honored-to-judge-at-miss-universe-pageant

Pugmire LA Times reporting that they are close as well. Says drug testing, site is confirmed and they are close to 60/40 split agreement. Check his twitter.


----------



## PBFred

Manny's being represented brilliantly if he is able to secure 40% IMO.


----------



## bballchump11

PBFred said:


> Are you guys paying attention?
> 
> Pacquiao quoted as saying it's almost done and he hopes to sign the contract next week when he is back in the US.
> 
> http://lifestyle.inquirer.net/181710/pacquiao-honored-to-judge-at-miss-universe-pageant
> 
> Pugmire LA Times reporting that they are close as well. Says drug testing, site is confirmed and they are close to 60/40 split agreement. Check his twitter.


Today has been an awesome day :happy


----------



## bballchump11

http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...r-manny-pacquiao-progress-20150109-story.html


> "The calendar is a factor," the official said of the urgency to finalize the deal soon, estimating it could get done in seven to 10 days.


----------



## mrtony80

PBFred said:


> Are you guys paying attention?
> 
> Pacquiao quoted as saying it's almost done and he hopes to sign the contract next week when he is back in the US.
> 
> http://lifestyle.inquirer.net/181710/pacquiao-honored-to-judge-at-miss-universe-pageant
> 
> Pugmire LA Times reporting that they are close as well. Says drug testing, site is confirmed and they are close to 60/40 split agreement. Check his twitter.


*yawn*


----------



## quincy k

poorface said:


> You still don't get it. Jones and Cormier's test 14 days out was part of random testing conducted by NSAC with no predetermined cutoff for either kind of testing known by both of the fighters ahead of time. This is of course akin to the full random testing Mayweather demanded, rather than the model where both fighters know ahead of time when they're in the clear, as Pacquiao preferred. Also Jones _did _have blood drawn on 12/18, so a urine test was not completely sufficient for UFC at that point in time. The mere fact that some things may be caught by urine testing does not therefore mean _everything _can be caught by such testing or that it's always sufficient.
> 
> Further, your point 3 makes the Pacquiao side look even worse. It is extremely unlikely that a third party testing agency or commission actually would ever test on the day of a fight due to potential liability issues. However, the mere _threat_ that testing could be conducted that time, however infinitesimal it is in practice, was evidently still so grave that it prompted Pacquiao's side to walk away.


jones had blood on 12/18?

it clearly states urine under "sample matrix." and all three tests clearly state urine under sample matrix

also, can you please provide a link to where paq demanded a cutoff date for a urine PED test? the same PED test used by the UFC, Jon Jones and Daniel Cormier in their recent lhw title match?

because i dont ever remember paq dissenting to a random urine PED test as you allege

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/1/7...petition-drug-tests-all-show-abnormal-hormone










paq never had a problem giving urine up to the day of the fight, random, nor by the usada. he inexplicably did not want to give blood 14 days prior(as i previously mentioned there is no reason for paq to have rejected blood 14 days out; no reason, whatsoever) but agreed to blood after the fight.

i agree with your point regarding blood versus urine as from what i have read the former is far more conclusive than later.

i disagree with your third part testing agency as they are not completely impartial as GBP/Floyd have a contract with USADA to do testing on their fighters

http://www.maxboxing.com/news/max-boxing-news/the-ped-mess-part-one

testing that floyd allegedly came up positive on sample "a" and for some reason was not made to test a sample "b" on three separate occasions

More specifically, it was rumored that Mayweatherâ€™s â€œAâ€ sample had tested positive on three occasions and, after each positive test, USADA had found exceptional circumstances in the form of inadvertent use and gave Floyd a waiver. This waiver, according to the rumor, negated the need for a test of Floydâ€™s â€œBâ€ sample. And because the â€œBâ€ sample was never tested, a loophole in USADAâ€™s contract with Mayweather and Golden Boy allowed the testing to proceed without the positive â€œAâ€ sample results being reported to Mayweatherâ€™s opponent or the Nevada State Athletic Commission (which had jurisdiction over the fights).

n late-May, Pacquiaoâ€™s attorneys heard the rumor. On June 4, 2012, they served document demands and subpoenas on Mayweather, Mayweather Promotions, Golden Boy and USADA calling for the production of all documents that related to PED testing of Mayweather for the Shane Mosley, Victor Ortiz and Miguel Cotto fights.

The documents were not produced.


----------



## ChampionsForever

Come on get the fight done and we can get on with the build up! I'm looking foward to some trash talk from Floyd and his uncle/dad vs Roach. The press conferences alone could fill an arena. 60/40 is fair, I'd be surprised if Mayweather is happy with that though.


----------



## El-Terrible

Reppin501 said:


> The implication that the USADA is somehow under Floyd's control is beyond retarded...literally the single stupidest justification dreamt up by Arum, that spastics and mongs ate up.


Don't be naive here. When Pacquiao's lawyers requested all Floyd's results, the USADA refused. Mayweather then settled. The USADA actually filed a motion to quash the subpoena Pacquiao's lawyers placed. As I said, a settlement came straight afterwards. Your post smacks of naivete. This is as suspicious as any request Pacquiao made for a cutoff

I think we should all just get along, Flomos and Pactards lol. Arum didn't want the fight, Mayweather didn't really want it either. There were so many egos that both sides take blame. Pacquiao not agreeing to RBT sooner. Mayweather constantly moving the goalposts making it almost impossible for a compromise to be reached. Arum's ridiculous stadium idea. Mayweather's constant excuses regarding PPVs, regarding never doing business with Arum, regarding the Bradley loss etc. Mayweather's trolling offer of $40m flat from an alleged previous agreement of 50-50 (no loss to Tim or Juan at this point). Pacquiao being Koncz and Arum's puppet until the last year. The list goes on.

bballchump1 makes good points as did JA and Quincy, you're kind of all making good points and gloss over the equally relevant points others have made.

Good news is they reckon drug testing is all agreed, venue is all agreed and the purse split is now close to being agreed. Dan Rafael said this fight would never happen, he has just said that sources close to him makes him think it will finally happen. Here's hoping...


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> Don't be naive here. When Pacquiao's lawyers requested all Floyd's results, the USADA refused. Mayweather then settled. The USADA actually filed a motion to quash the subpoena Pacquiao's lawyers placed. As I said, a settlement came straight afterwards. Your post smacks of naivete. This is as suspicious as any request Pacquiao made for a cutoff


because medical records are confidential


----------



## PBFred

mrtony80 said:


> *yawn*


Stay lurkin.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> because medical records are confidential


i dont know about you but if i never took peds, never tested positive for peds, and someone that had a slander/libel lawsuit pending against me for which i alleged had used peds asked me to produce my clean PED test results i would assume that 99.999 percent of people would happily disclose said negative ped results.


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> i dont know about you but if i never took peds, never tested positive for peds, and someone that had a slander/libel lawsuit pending against me for which i alleged had used peds asked me to produce my clean PED test results i would assume that 99.999 percent of people would happily disclose said negative ped results.


and at that same point, since you never took PEDs, wouldn't you want to undergo full random blood and urine testing in order to prove you're clean also


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> and at that same point, since you never took PEDs, wouldn't you want to undergo full random blood and urine testing in order to prove you're clean also


do you have a link where paq declined taking a urine ped test, random, up until the fight?

i think most people using the theories of logic would think that blood 14 days out, urine day of and blood immediately thereafter would be sufficient random ped testing

i think that most people using the theories of logic would think that demanding blood the day of the fight would be excessive random ped testing, almost illogical since blood ped has never been administered the day of a fight let alone by a company(usada) that you have on your payroll.

all floyd had to do was say 14 days blood, urine day of and blood immediately thereafter and the deal is done

ffs, cormier, jones and the ufc only did urine 14 days out.

seriously

wtf?


----------



## Concrete

quincy k said:


> do you have a link where paq declined taking a urine ped test, random, up until the fight?
> 
> i think most people using the theories of logic would think that blood 14 days out, urine day of and blood immediately thereafter would be sufficient random ped testing
> 
> i think that most people using the theories of logic would think that demanding blood the day of the fight would be excessive random ped testing, almost illogical since blood ped has never been administered the day of a fight let alone by a company(usada) that you have on your payroll.
> 
> all floyd had to do was say 14 days blood, urine day of and blood immediately thereafter and the deal is done
> 
> ffs, cormier, jones and the ufc only did urine 14 days out.
> 
> seriously
> 
> wtf?


USADA could have given Pac a 18 or 20 day cut off. They may have not even went all the way to 14 days.

The point being is that USADA would have to be the ones to determine when the cut off date is *not the fighters*. USADA stopped testing 18 days for the Mosley-Mayweather fight* because they determined that there was no need to further test due to the results of there testing*. Only if the boxer results looked suspicious and they felt the need for more testing would they continue with the testing. But for the most part they would look to avoid interrupting training.

No cut off meant Mayweather wanted USADA to determine when to stop testing which again they could have chosen to stop testing with 20-30 days left if they wanted to.

Using Pac's angle. If there was an agreed to cut off date, say 14 days. Then USADA wouldn't have been able to continue testing in the 14 days even if they felt there was something wrong and they needed more data.

Using Mayweather's angle. If there was no cut off date. Then USADA would have been able to choose there own cut off which could have been 20-30 days or continued testing as they saw necessary.

As you see Pac's angle is purely beneficial to Paquiao. While Mayweather's angle is fair down the middle.

Any claims that Mayweather would force USADA to test Pac the day before or of the fight isn't based on facts and there is zero evidence that would suggest it would happen. Testing doesn't seem to be an issue now so this isn't even a relevant discussion.


----------



## quincy k

Concrete said:


> USADA could have given Pac a 18 or 20 day cut off. They may have not even went all the way to 14 days.
> 
> The point being is that USADA would have to be the ones to determine when the cut off date is *not the fighters*. USADA stopped testing 18 days for the Mosley-Mayweather fight* because they determined that there was no need to further test due to the results of there testing*. Only if the boxer results looked suspicious and they felt the need for more testing would they continue with the testing. But for the most part they would look to avoid interrupting training.
> 
> No cut off meant Mayweather wanted USADA to determine when to stop testing which again they could have chosen to stop testing with 20-30 days left if they wanted to.
> 
> Using Pac's angle. If there was an agreed to cut off date, say 14 days. Then USADA wouldn't have been able to continue testing in the 14 days even if they felt there was something wrong and they needed more data.
> 
> Using Mayweather's angle. If there was no cut off date. Then USADA would have been able to choose there own cut off which could have been 20-30 days or continued testing as they saw necessary.
> 
> As you see Pac's angle is purely beneficial to Paquiao. While Mayweather's angle is fair down the middle.
> 
> Any claims that Mayweather would force USADA to test Pac the day before or of the fight isn't based on facts and there is zero evidence that would suggest it would happen. Testing doesn't seem to be an issue now so this isn't even a relevant discussion.


_*

Leonard Ellerbe declared on January 18, 2010, that random blood and urine testing will be implemented in all of Mayweather's future fights, regardless of the opponent. On February 13, 2010, in an exclusive interview with David Mayo of The Grand Rapids Press, Mayweather said, "I gave him [Pacquiao] a chance, up to 14 days out. But my new terms are all the way up to the fight. They can come get us whenever, all the way up to the fight, random drug test. That's what it is."[SUP][10][/SUP]*_

it appears to me that floyd is the one determining when USADA, a company that his promoter gbp has under contract, is going to implement a cut off date as opposed to the USADA determining the cut off date as you implied

when floyd says "_*my new terms*_" regarding ped testing "_*up all the way up to the fight*_" is he really saying USADAs terms?

im confused.

it appears that floyd is speaking for the USADA, i mean, it his new terms, right?

you specifically said in bold letters that the USADA determines the cut off date and "*not the fighters.*"

why is floyd sayining 14 days and then up all the way to the fight?

from what you said floyd really does not have the authority to determine the cut off date.

that does not appear to be the case here


----------



## gyllespie

Is it true the fight can be finalized in as soon as a week? I'm not getting my hopes up especially when the info is from an anonymous source. But if both sides have agreed on purse split and drug testing...then I don't see what could be a deal breaker. I mean they have the entire year of 2015, I'm sure they can agree on any of the days remaining.


----------



## DobyZhee

To all the flomos, I just wanted to say "fuck you"


----------



## gyllespie

DobyZhee said:


> To all the flomos, I just wanted to say "fuck you"


In that case you're talking to yourself. We all know deep down inside you have an admiration for Floyd. I mean c'mon, you live in Vegas. You're always talking about him. It's obvious. Everybody knows.


----------



## poorface

quincy k said:


> jones had blood on 12/18?
> 
> it clearly states urine under "sample matrix." and all three tests clearly state urine under sample matrix
> 
> also, can you please provide a link to where paq demanded a cutoff date for a urine PED test? the same PED test used by the UFC, Jon Jones and Daniel Cormier in their recent lhw title match?
> 
> because i dont ever remember paq dissenting to a random urine PED test as you allege
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/1/7...petition-drug-tests-all-show-abnormal-hormone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paq never had a problem giving urine up to the day of the fight, random, nor by the usada. he inexplicably did not want to give blood 14 days prior(as i previously mentioned there is no reason for paq to have rejected blood 14 days out; no reason, whatsoever) but agreed to blood after the fight.
> 
> i agree with your point regarding blood versus urine as from what i have read the former is far more conclusive than later.
> 
> i disagree with your third part testing agency as they are not completely impartial as GBP/Floyd have a contract with USADA to do testing on their fighters
> 
> http://www.maxboxing.com/news/max-boxing-news/the-ped-mess-part-one
> 
> testing that floyd allegedly came up positive on sample "a" and for some reason was not made to test a sample "b" on three separate occasions
> 
> More specifically, it was rumored that Mayweatherâ€™s â€œAâ€ sample had tested positive on three occasions and, after each positive test, USADA had found exceptional circumstances in the form of inadvertent use and gave Floyd a waiver. This waiver, according to the rumor, negated the need for a test of Floydâ€™s â€œBâ€ sample. And because the â€œBâ€ sample was never tested, a loophole in USADAâ€™s contract with Mayweather and Golden Boy allowed the testing to proceed without the positive â€œAâ€ sample results being reported to Mayweatherâ€™s opponent or the Nevada State Athletic Commission (which had jurisdiction over the fights).
> 
> n late-May, Pacquiaoâ€™s attorneys heard the rumor. On June 4, 2012, they served document demands and subpoenas on Mayweather, Mayweather Promotions, Golden Boy and USADA calling for the production of all documents that related to PED testing of Mayweather for the Shane Mosley, Victor Ortiz and Miguel Cotto fights.
> 
> The documents were not produced.


Jones himself posted a video of blood being drawn on 12/18:

__
http://instagr.am/p/wwRh1_MDCn/

As for the USADA stuff, color me not impressed. Hauser's article is pretty much a complete rip off of Montoya's articles on the subject after Gabe had spent years doing what was the journalistic equivalent of shill work for a rival drug testing agency. The rumors of covered up tests have had no further verification and no further smoke aside from Montoya's initial claims.

Beyond that the notion that Mayweather himself would be the one dictating when Pacquiao would be tested is downright absurd. There's no evidence at all that he himself has chosen when he or his opponent have been tested with any of his previous USADA fights. Floyd's statement is clearly indicating he's taking an agreed upon and known 14 day cutoff off the table with USADA having the right to test at any point up to the fight itself. BTW, This statement was made well before Pacquiao and Top Rank "agreed" to the previous 14 day cutoff that was already well off the table.


----------



## Concrete

quincy k said:


> _*
> 
> Leonard Ellerbe declared on January 18, 2010, that random blood and urine testing will be implemented in all of Mayweather's future fights, regardless of the opponent. On February 13, 2010, in an exclusive interview with David Mayo of The Grand Rapids Press, Mayweather said, "I gave him [Pacquiao] a chance, up to 14 days out. But my new terms are all the way up to the fight. They can come get us whenever, all the way up to the fight, random drug test. That's what it is."[SUP][10][/SUP]*_
> 
> it appears to me that floyd is the one determining when USADA, a company that his promoter gbp has under contract, is going to implement a cut off date as opposed to the USADA determining the cut off date as you implied
> 
> when floyd says "_*my new terms*_" regarding ped testing "_*up all the way up to the fight*_" is he really saying USADAs terms?
> 
> im confused.
> 
> it appears that floyd is speaking for the USADA, i mean, it his new terms, right?
> 
> you specifically said in bold letters that the USADA determines the cut off date and "*not the fighters.*"
> 
> why is floyd sayining 14 days and then up all the way to the fight?
> 
> from what you said floyd really does not have the authority to determine the cut off date.
> 
> that does not appear to be the case here


Your playing with me right?

He isn't speaking for USADA he is speaking for the contract that he would sign to install USADA. If they put a 14 day cut off in the contract with USADA then USADA wouldn't legally be allowed to do testing in that time frame. If there is no cut off date then USADA would legally be allowed to test when ever they felt the need to. Just like if Pac was to hire USADA for the Mayweather fight, he wanted a 14 day cut off in his contract with them. So Pac would be the one attempting to control USADA. While Mayweather asking for no cut off date gives USADA the freedom to do what they want.

Rather then going by Mayweather's words and trying to spin it. We have actual evidence of USADA's protocol through the Mayweather-Mosley fight. USADA reps stated that they stopped testing 18 days for Mosley because there was no need to continue testing based on there previous results. Mayweather wasn't able to force them to test Mosley the day of the fight to weaken him. There is no evidence that suggest that he even attempted to. Mayweather himself wouldn't know if or when they were coming.

Pac and Roach fearing that Mayweather was attempting to force USADA to test him the day of the fight and mess with his training was a valid concern though at the time since they didn't have enough information about the protocol. But it wasn't accurate so there fear and assumptions killed the negotiations in the beginning. People seem to put the blame on Mayweather in this area of negotiation based on purely false assumptions. Pac and Roach eventually came to understand that it was false assumptions and since have recieved more information they became more willing to do the testing.


----------



## El-Terrible

bballchump11 said:


> because medical records are confidential


Drug test results are not confidential. They were not asking for medical records from his doctor, but from his drug tests :rolleyes


----------



## El-Terrible

bballchump11 said:


> and at that same point, since you never took PEDs, wouldn't you want to undergo full random blood and urine testing in order to prove you're clean also


The issue was with random blood testing. Pacquiao never had an issue with random urine testing all the way up to the fight. Urine testing can catch EPO,


----------



## quincy k

poorface said:


> Jones himself posted a video of blood being drawn on 12/18:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/wwRh1_MDCn/
> 
> As for the USADA stuff, color me not impressed. Hauser's article is pretty much a complete rip off of Montoya's articles on the subject after Gabe had spent years doing what was the journalistic equivalent of shill work for a rival drug testing agency. The rumors of covered up tests have had no further verification and no further smoke aside from Montoya's initial claims.
> 
> Beyond that the notion that Mayweather himself would be the one dictating when Pacquiao would be tested is downright absurd. There's no evidence at all that he himself has chosen when he or his opponent have been tested with any of his previous USADA fights. Floyd's statement is clearly indicating he's taking an agreed upon and known 14 day cutoff off the table with USADA having the right to test at any point up to the fight itself. BTW, This statement was made well before Pacquiao and Top Rank "agreed" to the previous 14 day cutoff that was already well off the table.


im confused

the video of jones taking blood, where does that say its december 18th

all you have provided is an video of what appears to be jons arm with no test report let alone a date or any evidence that it was actually a ped test.

perhaps you would have a stronger case if you were to provide a jon jones dated ped test report such as i have specifying blood with a link to substantiate your claim

otherwise, most people would think that all you have is an undated video with a needle stuck in somebodys arm

i mean without a test report thats all you have, right?

as for montoya or hauser attacking the credibility of gbp and their contracted ped lab usada you can add kevin iole to the list as well

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxin...les-months-fights-despite-235758589--box.html

both gbp and usada knowing that morales tested positive twice yet still allowing their fighter to fight?


----------



## quincy k

Concrete said:


> Your playing with me right?
> 
> He isn't speaking for USADA he is speaking for the contract that he would sign to install USADA. If they put a 14 day cut off in the contract with USADA then USADA wouldn't legally be allowed to do testing in that time frame. If there is no cut off date then USADA would legally be allowed to test when ever they felt the need to. Just like if Pac was to hire USADA for the Mayweather fight, he wanted a 14 day cut off in his contract with them. So Pac would be the one attempting to control USADA. While Mayweather asking for no cut off date gives USADA the freedom to do what they want.
> 
> Rather then going by Mayweather's words and trying to spin it. We have actual evidence of USADA's protocol through the Mayweather-Mosley fight. USADA reps stated that they stopped testing 18 days for Mosley because there was no need to continue testing based on there previous results. Mayweather wasn't able to force them to test Mosley the day of the fight to weaken him. There is no evidence that suggest that he even attempted to. Mayweather himself wouldn't know if or when they were coming.
> 
> Pac and Roach fearing that Mayweather was attempting to force USADA to test him the day of the fight and mess with his training was a valid concern though at the time since they didn't have enough information about the protocol. But it wasn't accurate so there fear and assumptions killed the negotiations in the beginning. People seem to put the blame on Mayweather in this area of negotiation based on purely false assumptions. Pac and Roach eventually came to understand that it was false assumptions and since have recieved more information they became more willing to do the testing.


i think most people would agree that floyd had the capacity to tell the usada when to stop testing(14 days or day of the fight).

i think most people would believe that floyd also had the capacity to tell the usada when to stop testing in a particular manner(blood 14 days/urine day of the fight).

this being the case, why didnt floyd just tell usada blood 14 days, urine day of the fight, blood immediately thereafter all tests being random.

since paq never had a problem with random urine until the day of the fight most rational people would think that this is adequate random ped testing.

after all, ufc only did 14 day urine for their high-profile lhw title fight.


----------



## poorface

quincy k said:


> im confused
> 
> the video of jones taking blood, where does that say its december 18th
> 
> all you have provided is an video of what appears to be jons arm with no test report let alone a date or any evidence that it was actually a ped test.
> 
> perhaps you would have a stronger case if you were to provide a jon jones dated ped test report such as i have specifying blood with a link to substantiate your claim
> 
> otherwise, most people would think that all you have is an undated video with a needle stuck in somebodys arm
> 
> i mean without a test report thats all you have, right?
> 
> as for montoya or hauser attacking the credibility of gbp and their contracted ped lab usada you can add kevin iole to the list as well
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxin...les-months-fights-despite-235758589--box.html
> 
> both gbp and usada knowing that morales tested positive twice yet still allowing their fighter to fight?


If you go on Instagram (you're familiar with such a site, right?) you can see it literally says 18 December 2014 and it is likewise timestamped on Instagram viewers as well, such as http://websta.me/p/878279019839107239_270798083. It's likewise been linked to at multiple news articles about the fight, e.g., http://mmajunkie.com/2015/01/report-cir-testing-performed-on-jones-pre-fight-tests-says-nsac-head or www.mmaweekly.com/jon-jones-undergoes-random-drug-test-in-ufc-182-lead-up even before any controversy existed at all regarding Jones drug testing. NSAC hasn't publicly released any of the blood testing results, but it's clear blood was drawn for this fight.

The Morales stuff was a fiasco but that's on Golden Boy and the commission, not USADA, which has no power to punish or prevent fights from happening. You haven't provided an iota of actual evidence that Mayweather literally telling USADA when to show up to test Pacquiao was a legitimate or justified concern at any point in the negotiation. Demanding random testing with no cutoff is nowhere close to demanding the right to determine when one's opponent would and would not be tested.


----------



## quincy k

poorface said:


> If you go on Instagram (you're familiar with such a site, right?) you can see it literally says 18 December 2014 and it is likewise timestamped on Instagram viewers as well, such as http://websta.me/p/878279019839107239_270798083. It's likewise been linked to at multiple news articles about the fight, e.g., http://mmajunkie.com/2015/01/report-cir-testing-performed-on-jones-pre-fight-tests-says-nsac-head or www.mmaweekly.com/jon-jones-undergoes-random-drug-test-in-ufc-182-lead-up even before any controversy existed at all regarding Jones drug testing. NSAC hasn't publicly released any of the blood testing results, but it's clear blood was drawn for this fight.
> 
> The Morales stuff was a fiasco but that's on Golden Boy and the commission, _*not USADA, which has no power to punish or prevent fights from happening.*_ You haven't provided an iota of actual evidence that Mayweather literally telling USADA when to show up to test Pacquiao was a legitimate or justified concern at any point in the negotiation. Demanding random testing with no cutoff is nowhere close to demanding the right to determine when one's opponent would and would not be tested.


okay, the blood testing, or lack thereof, is really an argument that we should no longer debate because there is a chance that the urine test that i linked might have erroneously been entered as urine as opposed to blood. highly unlikely, but definitely a possibility

my position as i have outlined before is this.

floyd appeared to have the capacity to tell the usada when to stop testing(14 days or day of)

that being said, floyd in all likelihood had the capacity to tell the usada when to stop testing in a certain manner(blood or urine)

this being the case, if floyd really wanted this fight he had the capacity and the authority in 2010 to tell the usada random testing 14 days blood(floyds original request and what paq conceeded to), urine same day and blood immediately thereafter.

if paq wanted it he shouldve taken the 14 days when first offered

if floyd wanted it he shouldve taken the 14 days blood/day of urine/ blood immediately after (which paq conceded to)

because even in a best case scenario the ufc, jon jones and daniel cormier just did 14 days blood...which paq agreed to.

as for the usada, i am under the impression that they do indeed have the power to suspend a boxer that has turned up positive

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/usada-suspends-erik-morales-for-two-years-180651

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...arias-suspended-1-year-doping-rules-violation

http://www.boxingscene.com/lenroy-thompson-suspended-one-year-says-usada--50027

the last thing is would want is to subject my fighter to be involved with a testing agency that has direct ties to a promoter that both the testing agency and the promoter had not made public nor suspended a fighter that tested twice for a banned substance

both parties are at fault here

only a complete flomo would think otherwise and i am nowhere near a pactard...just extremely critical of a guy that walks the fuk around with a TBE hat purporting himself to be something that he is not


----------



## knowimuch

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/01/cotto-vs-canelo-possible-for-june-6th-or-13th-in-new-york/

cotto - alvarez possibly in june, maybe opens up more doors for the fight


----------



## DobyZhee

Floyd getting random testing with the cameras waiting at the door to greet the USADA


----------



## Trash Bags

DobyZhee said:


> Floyd getting random testing with the cameras waiting at the door to greet the USADA


so if manny and floyd ever fight, who u got?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> okay, the blood testing, or lack thereof, is really an argument that we should no longer debate because there is a chance that the urine test that i linked might have erroneously been entered as urine as opposed to blood. highly unlikely, but definitely a possibility
> 
> my position as i have outlined before is this.
> 
> floyd appeared to have the capacity to tell the usada when to stop testing(14 days or day of)
> 
> that being said, floyd in all likelihood had the capacity to tell the usada when to stop testing in a certain manner(blood or urine)
> 
> this being the case, if floyd really wanted this fight he had the capacity and the authority in 2010 to tell the usada random testing 14 days blood(floyds original request and what paq conceeded to), urine same day and blood immediately thereafter.
> 
> if paq wanted it he shouldve taken the 14 days when first offered
> 
> if floyd wanted it he shouldve taken the 14 days blood/day of urine/ blood immediately after (which paq conceded to)
> 
> because even in a best case scenario the ufc, jon jones and daniel cormier just did 14 days blood...which paq agreed to.
> 
> as for the usada, i am under the impression that they do indeed have the power to suspend a boxer that has turned up positive
> 
> http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/usada-suspends-erik-morales-for-two-years-180651
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...arias-suspended-1-year-doping-rules-violation
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/lenroy-thompson-suspended-one-year-says-usada--50027
> 
> the last thing is would want is to subject my fighter to be involved with a testing agency that has direct ties to a promoter that both the testing agency and the promoter had not made public nor suspended a fighter that tested twice for a banned substance
> 
> both parties are at fault here
> 
> only a complete flomo would think otherwise and i am nowhere near a pactard...just extremely critical of a guy that walks the fuk around with a TBE hat purporting himself to be something that he is not


atsch:rofl:rofl


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Word on the street is Mayweather-Pac have agreed to the purse split, blood testing and the venue. The venue is MGM grand.


----------



## Bogotazo

Apparently testing and venue decided?

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/sports/01/10/15/pacquiao-floyd-agree-venue-mega-bout


----------



## Mal

Bogotazo said:


> Apparently testing and venue decided?
> 
> http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/sports/01/10/15/pacquiao-floyd-agree-venue-mega-bout


:happy


----------



## Reppin501

Fuck this is gonna be awesome...


----------



## gander tasco

Still gotta get past the split which is the biggest hurdle. I think Floyd might actually set his ego aside a bit since he's got limited options now.


----------



## Abraham

My uncle, the man who got me into boxing, who knows boxing like Stephen Hawking knows physics, was always skeptical about the fight happening. This is the first the first time in five years I've seen him actually confident that we might finally get this shit. His opinion might mean nothing to you guys, but it means a lot to me. I think it's going to happen.


----------



## megavolt

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Word on the street is Mayweather-Pac have agreed to the purse split, blood testing and the venue. The venue is MGM grand.


All I'm thinking is what else could possibly cockblock this fight......

Date
Weight
Gloves
Ring size


----------



## BoxingGenius27

megavolt said:


> All I'm thinking is what else could possibly cockblock this fight......
> 
> Date
> Weight
> Gloves
> Ring size


They're going with Cinco De Mayo weekend.
Should be at 147
probably 10 oz
not sure


----------



## Tko6

megavolt said:


> All I'm thinking is what else could possibly cockblock this fight......
> 
> Date
> Weight
> Gloves
> Ring size


Floyd has dicked around on the first 3 three issues previously, and is used to dictating ring size for his bouts. This fight ain't any closer to being on until the contract is signed.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Holy fuck this actually might happen...


----------



## Abraham

One thing nobody seems to be discussing is how this is going to work for PPV. Showtime and HBO have been awfully quiet. Is Pac a free agent, meaning he doesn't HAVE to fight on HBO? If that's the case, there shouldn't be an issue, but if he isn't...it'll be interesting to see how this pans out.


----------



## Reppin501

Fuck this is gonna be awesome...


----------



## bballchump11

Tko6 said:


> Floyd has dicked around on the first 3 three issues previously, and is used to dictating ring size for his bouts. This fight ain't any closer to being on until the contract is signed.


what's funny is Floyd compromised on all 3 of those things in the first negotiations. He wanted the fight May 1, 2010, at 154lbs and 10 oz gloves
He agreed to March 13, 2010, 147lbs and 8 oz gloves


----------



## LayItDown

Abraham said:


> One thing nobody seems to be discussing is how this is going to work for PPV. Showtime and HBO have been awfully quiet. Is Pac a free agent, meaning he doesn't HAVE to fight on HBO? If that's the case, there shouldn't be an issue, but if he isn't...it'll be interesting to see how this pans out.


Both networks will broadcast the fight. Too much money involved. Just like Lewis/Tyson.


----------



## Abraham

LayItDown said:


> Both networks will broadcast the fight. Too much money involved. Just like Lewis/Tyson.


Yeah, but Showtime wasn't paying Tyson like they are paying Mayweather. Since he signed his contract, only one of Mayweather's PPV have pulled in numbers that weren't disappointing (considering how much they invested) for Showtime. They are still in the red, and for them to get comfortably in the black, it's going to take more than a 1.5 buys, which is roughly what they'll see splitting revenue with HBO. On top of that, I can see Mayweather refusing to let HBO be involved at all. It concerns me that we're hearing all these rumors about negotiations going well, but we've heard nothing from the networks, and that isn't something minor.


----------



## megavolt

bballchump11 said:


> what's funny is Floyd compromised on all 3 of those things in the first negotiations. He wanted the fight May 1, 2010, at 154lbs and 10 oz gloves
> He agreed to March 13, 2010, 147lbs and 8 oz gloves


Plz

the latter two were a non-issue. What team Pacquiao likely wanted was 145lb or some shit so they took the lead and requested 154 to rest at 147. There wasn't ever any real conceding. Gloves-wise doesn't seem like he really cares, even Ortrees and Maidana were able to "secure" 8oz gloves. Even Floyd has a limit to how much pillow he wants on his hands http://www.doghouseboxing.com/Benz/Benz0309cc12.htm


----------



## TeddyL

Abraham said:


> Yeah, but Showtime wasn't paying Tyson like they are paying Mayweather. Since he signed his contract, only one of Mayweather's PPV have pulled in numbers that weren't disappointing (considering how much they invested) for Showtime. They are still in the red, and for them to get comfortably in the black, it's going to take more than a 1.5 buys, which is roughly what they'll see splitting revenue with HBO. On top of that, I can see Mayweather refusing to let HBO be involved at all. It concerns me that we're hearing all these rumors about negotiations going well, but we've heard nothing from the networks, and that isn't something minor.


The reason you are hearing nothing from the networks is because there is nothing for them to say. Talks between HBO and SHO were the first thing that happened, way before any of these negotiations. If I remember they happened even before the Algeri fight. They had to talk first , otherwise everyone else was just wasting their time. It would be like planning what color balloons, and what music to play at a party without asking the venue first if its available. In summary, If HBO and SHO didn't already have draft agreement on how they would do this fight.. none of what your hearing about would be taking place.

They will say nothing until the deal is signed either, their interests are in money. There is no emotion. They are far too professional ( I don't include espinoza in this - and besides he is much further down the food chain - and will be losing his job soon ) to say something which will jeopardize the talks


----------



## ChampionsForever

I haven't even considered the weight, surely it will be at 147, Mayweather wouldn't ask for 152 would he?


----------



## PBFred

New quotes from the Pacman - http://philboxing.com/news/story-102912.html?utm_source=Philboxing

Floyd's assistant and Ellerbe with some criptic tweets this morning. I think it's a done deal.


----------



## PBFred

Floyd doesn't like 10oz gloves either so stop with that nonsense. :lol:


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Just heard the fight will be signed within 7-10 days


----------



## genaro g

*We should all be thankful that Canelo is challenging Floyd for the May 2nd date.*

If it wasnt for Canelo challenging Floyd for the date with a mega fight vs Cotto, Floyd would probably be fighting Khan on May 2nd without a care in the world. It finally took a 24 year old rising star to put his foot down on taking back the Mexican dates.

Due to this, Floyd finally gave up on saying that Bob Arum can't be involved and is supposedly, in serious negotiations with Manny Pac and his promoter Top Rank. Floyd wants it at the MGM Grand on May 2nd. Pacquiao has no problem with that. Floyd wants a bigger piece of the pie and extra drug testing. Pacquiao has no problem with that.

The announcement is immenent. All thanks to Canelo Alvarez! This guy is a breath of fresh air to the sport of boxing.


----------



## No Fear

No doubt. May - Pac is the only fight May could make on 02 May that would trump Canelo - Cotto.


----------



## PBFred

Canelo is acting like a spoiled, entitled dipshit. He had the chance to win the dates and Floyd beat his ass. He can have the dates when Floyd retires. 

But, nice attempt to discredit.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

PBFred said:


> Canelo is acting like a spoiled, entitled dipshit. He had the chance to win the dates and Floyd beat his ass. He can have the dates when Floyd retires.
> 
> But, nice attempt to discredit.


That's how I see it. He got his azz beat and failed to secure the dates in the process

Floyd will solidify his position after whoopin emmanuel azz as he has his 3rd 2mil+ ppv. No sane network will want to compete with Floyd on the same date if it's Alvarez at their helm ROFL

Floyd already crushed him in the ring. It seems he wants to be crushed outside of it too

Saul isn't even relevant to mainstream America, where the bulk of PPV buys come from


----------



## ElKiller

Why are FLomos so upset about Canelo? OP is right.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

ElKiller said:


> Why are FLomos so upset about Canelo? OP is right.


because OP is cheaply tryna secure a moral victory, rofl, for Saul after he severely fucked up on getting one in the ring.


----------



## PBFred

ElKiller said:


> Why are FLomos so upset about Canelo? OP is right.


So, after all these years, Canelo wanting he May date is the reason why we are getting the big fight. Do you honestly believe that? :lol: Floyd vs Khan would push canelo vs cotto off the date. It's up to the distributors and Mayweather is money. /thread.


----------



## Kurushi

You absolutely cannot fault Saul's ambition. He's a great asset to the sport no doubt. I suspected he might be cut from this kind of cloth when he made the fight with Angulo.

Canelo's fight with Angulo was the quickest that a defeated Mayweather opponent had fought again since Mosley (iirc). This led me to believe that he didn't see mayweather as a 'lottery ticket'. Despite how some people might want to reminisce about the Canelo. Vs. Angulo fight, it was definitely seen as a surprisingly high challenge comeback for Alvarez. 

He took the fight with Lara (which I personally scored for Lara) at a time that he could have completely ignored the challenge. This makes absolutely no sense, from a managerial point of view, for him to fight Lara. 

Now he's trying to pressure mayweather outside of the ring for the May 2nd date? Maybe he's naive, maybe he's egotistical but (as a boxing fan) I don't want the sport of boxing to be without Canelo at the moment.


----------



## ElKiller

PBFred said:


> So, after all these years, Canelo wanting he May date is the reason why we are getting the big fight. Do you honestly believe that? :lol: Floyd vs Khan would push canelo vs cotto off the date. It's up to the distributors and Mayweather is money. /thread.


And you don't? :lol:

With his PPV numbers starting to decline and Canelo threatening to steal his date, suddenly FLoyd has an interest in fighting Pac:huh

IF you can't see that Canelo is part of the reason FLoyd suddenly found his balls, then you're as dumb as you come off. :deal


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

lemme get this str8 if this fight happens now, Oscar wouldnt be involved

it would be Al's promotion and bop rank


----------



## quincy k

only in flomo land does everything somehow revolve around floyd mayweather

my guess, using theories of logic that some how eludes a flomo, is that if khan or any other fighter not named ggg or paq fights floyd in may, then canelo is going to fight cotto on ppv on that date

i would bet anyone here that right now


----------



## ElKiller

Absolutely correct. Pac and GGG are the only FLoyd opponents that would make the powers that be force Canelo to reconsider the May date.


----------



## genaro g

No Fear said:


> No doubt. May - Pac is the only fight May could make on 02 May that would trump Canelo - Cotto.


I just laugh at everyone who thought Floyd and Showtime were dumb enough to try and go head to head vs Cotto Canelo with a farce of a match such as Mayweather Khan. Once Canelo announced he would take the date, and Oscar, Arum and HBO rallied with him, Floyd finally calls out Pacquiao and Bob Arum and announces that he wants to fight him on May 2nd.

What happened to the whole, "Pacquiao must leave his promoter to fight me, Bob Arum can't be involved," talk? Now that Canelo put his foot down on the Mexican fight dates, Mayweather all of a sudden wants the fight. It doesn't take an expert to realize whats going on. Best part about it is if Floyd chickens out, Canelo is still fighting on Cinco De Mayo.

I'm just being real, these little girls need to quit getting their panties up in a bunch. Sounding like a bunch of fanboy bitches. The best fight should get the biggest fight dates such as May 2nd. Period. End of story. Deal with it flomos. Lol


----------



## tezel8764

:happy:bbb:holmes

Yeaaahhahashashajshjhajha!!!!!!!!!!!! Fuckk Yess! It'sssss aaaaaa haapenninggging!






I can't believe I made this 3 years ago. :sad5


----------



## PBFred

ElKiller said:


> And you don't? :lol:
> 
> With his PPV numbers starting to decline and Canelo threatening to steal his date, suddenly FLoyd has an interest in fighting Pac:huh
> 
> IF you can't see that Canelo is part of the reason FLoyd suddenly found his balls, then you're as dumb as you come off. :deal


His declining PPV totals are still more than Cotto and Canelo's last fights combined.

The reason why the fight is happening now is because Bob has milked PAC for all he's worth. 300k buys for Algeri is a lose money event and thus Arum/PAC are finally willing to hand over the appropriate share to Floyd to make the fight and make serious money again. Pacquiao doesn't want to fight for 4 million anymore.

If PAC was still doing Floyd numbers then we wouldn't be getting the fight.

But keep living in your little fantasy world. Canelo really has Floyd shook :lol:


----------



## BoxingGenius27

This is true


----------



## genaro g

quincy k said:


> only in flomo land does everything somehow revolve around floyd mayweather
> 
> my guess, using theories of logic that some how eludes a flomo, is that if khan or any other fighter not named ggg or paq fights floyd in may, then canelo is going to fight cotto on ppv on that date
> 
> i would bet anyone here that right now


Correct. If no Floyd vs Pac, then we'll get Cotto vs Canelo on May 2nd. Thats the 2nd best fight in boxing. I highly doubt Mayweather and Showtime can make a serious enough offer to persuade Cotto. Floyd's guarantee is just much too large. What a desperate thing for Floyd to do though, all over a date. Everyone will thank Canelo, if Floyd actually steps in the ring with Pacquiao on May 2nd.


----------



## ElKiller

PBFred said:


> His declining PPV totals are still more than Cotto and Canelo's last fights combined.
> 
> The reason why the fight is happening now is because Bob has milked PAC for all he's worth. 300k buys for Algeri is a lose money event and thus Arum/PAC are finally willing to hand over the appropriate share to Floyd to make the fight and make serious money again. Pacquiao doesn't want to fight for 4 million anymore.
> 
> If PAC was still doing Floyd numbers then we wouldn't be getting the fight.
> 
> But keep living in your little fantasy world. Canelo really has Floyd shook :lol:












If it helps you sleep at night!:cheers


----------



## BoxingGenius27

genaro g said:


> I just laugh at everyone who thought Floyd and Showtime were dumb enough to try and go head to head vs Cotto Canelo with a farce of a match such as Mayweather Khan. Once Canelo announced he would take the date, and Oscar, Arum and HBO rallied with him, Floyd finally calls out Pacquiao and Bob Arum and announces that he wants to fight him on May 2nd.
> 
> What happened to the whole, "Pacquiao must leave his promoter to fight me, Bob Arum can't be involved," talk? Now that Canelo put his foot down on the Mexican fight dates, Mayweather all of a sudden wants the fight. It doesn't take an expert to realize whats going on. Best part about it is if Floyd chickens out, Canelo is still fighting on Cinco De Mayo.
> 
> I'm just being real, these little girls need to quit getting their panties up in a bunch. Sounding like a bunch of fanboy bitches. The best fight should get the biggest fight dates such as May 2nd. Period. End of story. Deal with it flomos. Lol


To be fair, Floyd hasn't changed his original stance of 60-40 split or flat rate $40 mil payment to Pac, Olympic style drug testing with no cut-offs and MGM Grand as oppose to waiting on a stadium to be built. Only difference is Team Pac is succumbing to his demands and rightfully so. This hasn't happened in the past. I remember in 2010 or 2011, Team Pac would make media statements saying they've given into Floyd's demands, but then I would hear interview's from Pac himself that contradicted his previous statements. For instance, Pac would say "Yes, we've agreed to everything" in one breath, immediately followed by "Floyd is not the commision".

Point being, today is no different than 5 years ago, except Team Pac is actually succumbing to Floyd's demands like everyone else has had to do.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

But OP is correct when he says Canelo-Cotto has made Floyd go back to the drawing board and renegotiate with Pac because no other opponent outside of GGG can compete with Cotto-Canelo.


----------



## genaro g

PBFred said:


> His declining PPV totals are still more than Cotto and Canelo's last fights combined.
> 
> The reason why the fight is happening now is because Bob has milked PAC for all he's worth. 300k buys for Algeri is a lose money event and thus Arum/PAC are finally willing to hand over the appropriate share to Floyd to make the fight and make serious money again. Pacquiao doesn't want to fight for 4 million anymore.
> 
> If PAC was still doing Floyd numbers then we wouldn't be getting the fight.
> 
> But keep living in your little fantasy world. Canelo really has Floyd shook :lol:


Floyds the one crying over the date, and Floydbis the one that said Pac needs to fire his boss. Pac and Arum never demanded that Floyd fire Al Haymon. If Pac still had strong PPV #s , that would have nothing to do with Floyd being in a predicament of finding a worthy opponent on May 2nd. 800k buys on average, Floyd does. With a Cotto Canelo event going head to head with him, he brings in at least 200k less. Not a smart move.

Had Canelo not challenged him for the date, Floyd wouldn't give a fuck what Arum and Pac do, regardless of their #s and we'd get yet another Floyd event vs Khan on May 2nd, bringing in 850-900k buys. Now that Pac has a couple notable wins under his belt, and the public and media are demanding it again, they've just been waiting for Floyd to come knocking. And here he comes, all over May 2nd.

Floyd's even nice enough to try and fuck us boxing fans over by taking Cotto from Canelo, yet another pointless rematch just like Maidana was. Floyd had my respect with fighting Mosley when he did and Cotto at 154 , but since then he's only embarrassing himself and the boxing world with his greedy self.


----------



## genaro g

BoxingGenius27 said:


> To be fair, Floyd hasn't changed his original stance of 60-40 split or flat rate $40 mil payment to Pac, Olympic style drug testing with no cut-offs and MGM Grand as oppose to waiting on a stadium to be built. Only difference is Team Pac is succumbing to his demands and rightfully so. This hasn't happened in the past. I remember in 2010 or 2011, Team Pac would make media statements saying they've given into Floyd's demands, but then I would hear interview's from Pac himself that contradicted his previous statements. For instance, Pac would say "Yes, we've agreed to everything" in one breath, immediately followed by "Floyd is not the commision".
> 
> Point being, today is no different than 5 years ago, except Team Pac is actually succumbing to Floyd's demands like everyone else has had to do.


When he offered Pac $40 mil, Pacquiao was at the end of his contract with Top Rank. It was an attempt by Floyd, to cut Bob Arum out of the picture, like how he did when he fought Cotto. Now that Canelo is going after the May 2nd date. Floyd isn't singing that same tune anymore and has stepped up to the plate.

I'm positive, no matter what kind of #s Pacquiao is making, Floyd wouldn't even bother starting up negotiations again had it not been for Canelo challenging him for the date. Why would he when he can run the show and fight anybody he wants, make $40 mil+ and laugh his way to the bank? The reason why is because now, Canelo is fucking with Floyd's money. Floyd can't just draw a name out of a hat anymore, because Cotto Canelo is the best fight under Floyd Pac and will hurt his money and his Showtime deal. That's the reality of it all.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

genaro g said:


> When he offered Pac $40 mil, Pacquiao was at the end of his contract with Top Rank. It was an attempt by Floyd, to cut Bob Arum out of the picture, like how he did when he fought Cotto. Now that Canelo is going after the May 2nd date. Floyd isn't singing that same tune anymore and has stepped up to the plate.
> 
> I'm positive, no matter what kind of #s Pacquiao is making, Floyd wouldn't even bother starting up negotiations again had it not been for Canelo challenging him for the date. Why would he when he can run the show and fight anybody he wants, make $40 mil+ and laugh his way to the bank? The reason why is because now, Canelo is fucking with Floyd's money. Floyd can't just draw a name out of a hat anymore, because Cotto Canelo is the best fight under Floyd Pac and will hurt his money and his Showtime deal. That's the reality of it all.


While I agree that Cotto-Canelo has put extra pressure on Floyd to fight Pac on May 2nd, do you agree that Floyd was trying to make the fight when he offered Pac $40 mil? Whether he was trying to take Pac from Arum like he did Cotto or not, we can say that all Pac had to do was say yes and we would've had a fight years ago.


----------



## genaro g

ElKiller said:


> And you don't? :lol:
> 
> With his PPV numbers starting to decline and Canelo threatening to steal his date, suddenly FLoyd has an interest in fighting Pac:huh
> 
> IF you can't see that Canelo is part of the reason FLoyd suddenly found his balls, then you're as dumb as you come off. :deal


This butthurt little kid just said "Mayweather is money." Lmao. Dude is mad. Lol.


----------



## Uncle Rico

Mayweather's PPV performances have been declining and, finally, he can no longer get away with non-Pacquiao opponent (if he wants to secure May 2nd). 

If the fight happens (I'll believe it when i see it), then Cotto-Canelo would have played a huge factor in it. I'm convinced that if they weren't challenging him for that date, Mayweather would have picked Khan.


----------



## genaro g

BoxingGenius27 said:


> While I agree that Cotto-Canelo has put extra pressure on Floyd to fight Pac on May 2nd, do you agree that Floyd was trying to make the fight when he offered Pac $40 mil? Whether he was trying to take Pac from Arum like he did Cotto or not, we can say that all Pac had to do was say yes and we would've had a fight years ago.


I also agree that Pac was an idiot to not take the fight at that time. But his manager/advisor Michael Konz is Bobs puppet and was the one who told Pac to turn the offer down and demand 50/50. Since then he lost to Bradley, got sparked by Marquez and his PPV numbers are now down. So Konz did good for Top Rank cause now they're still getting their cut. Then again what if it was Pacquiao and Arum telling Floyd to cut Haymon out the picture? That's not how you do business.


----------



## genaro g

Uncle Rico said:


> Mayweather's PPV performances have been declining and, finally, he can no longer get away with non-Pacquiao opponent (if he wants to secure May 2nd).
> 
> If the fight happens (I'll believe it when i see it), then Cotto-Canelo would have played a huge factor in it. I'm convinced that if they weren't challenging him for that date, Mayweather would have picked Khan.


Plain and simple.


----------



## bballchump11

ElKiller said:


> And you don't? :lol:
> 
> With his PPV numbers starting to decline and Canelo threatening to steal his date, suddenly FLoyd has an interest in fighting Pac:huh
> 
> IF you can't see that Canelo is part of the reason FLoyd suddenly found his balls, then you're as dumb as you come off. :deal


Floyd has wanted Pacquiao since 2009


----------



## PBFred

genaro g said:


> This butthurt little kid just said "Mayweather is money." Lmao. Dude is mad. Lol.


Mayweather is money to the distributors is what I said. I didn't expect you to understand. Anyway, enough with you morons :lol:


----------



## genaro g

PBFred said:


> Mayweather is money to the distributors is what I said. I didn't expect you to understand. Anyway, enough with you morons :lol:


Later bro, thanks for stopping by lol. Remember to thank Canelo on your way out the door. Even if Floyd doesn't fight Pac, at least instead of watching that farce Mayweather Khan fight, we will get to see a great fight in Cotto Canelo and we'll see Floyd in September....maybe. Haha.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Don't get me wrong, I'll probably fly to Vegas to see this fight, but these are two different fighters from 08/09... That 09 version of Pac was supreme. Something I've never seen before... He ruined my view, and many others views, of him when he refused testing.


----------



## Cableaddict

quincy k said:


> *only in flomo land does everything somehow revolve around floyd mayweather.......*


Truer words were never written.


----------



## hermit

PBFred said:


> His declining PPV totals are still more than Cotto and Canelo's last fights combined.
> 
> The reason why the fight is happening now is because Bob has milked PAC for all he's worth. 300k buys for Algeri is a lose money event and thus Arum/PAC are finally willing to hand over the appropriate share to Floyd to make the fight and make serious money again. Pacquiao doesn't want to fight for 4 million anymore.
> 
> If PAC was still doing Floyd numbers then we wouldn't be getting the fight.
> 
> But keep living in your little fantasy world. Canelo really has Floyd shook :lol:


If this fight happens then I think it is because of Sho being tired of losing money on May. I'm sure in their contract they had some leverage.


----------



## PBFred

hermit said:


> If this fight happens then I think it is because of Sho being tired of losing money on May. I'm sure in their contract they had some leverage.


Could be. I'm not a big believer in that theory though as the Canelo fight was surely profitable enough for them to offset a small loss or two.

4 fights in and average is over a million buys per fight. Don't know if sho would have made a deal needing more than that to make a profit.


----------



## bjl12

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'll probably fly to Vegas to see this fight, but these are two different fighters from 08/09... That 09 version of Pac was supreme. Something I've never seen before... He ruined my view, and many others views, of him when he refused testing.


Everything made complete sense though when he refused tests. It was like a room filled with light bulbs illuminating instantly and simultaneously. Here's a guy who drained down to 126-130 for some tough, tough fights and rehydrated to about 144-148 pounds on fight night. Then, within one calendar year - 365 days, moves up not one, not two, but three weight classes (135, 140, and 147) and retains or increases his stamina, speed, and power. He's throwing as many or more punches per round, with as much or more power, and is as fast as ever...and he allegedly puts on 15 pounds of muscle while doing this at 28 years old in one calendar year........then he refuses drug tests...OH. Ohhhhhhhh now I get it. Heehee silly mannyfuck


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bjl12 said:


> Everything made complete sense though when he refused tests. It was like a room filled with light bulbs illuminating instantly and simultaneously. Here's a guy who drained down to 126-130 for some tough, tough fights and rehydrated to about 144-148 pounds on fight night. Then, within one calendar year - 365 days, moves up not one, not two, but three weight classes (135, 140, and 147) and retains or increases his stamina, speed, and power. He's throwing as many or more punches per round, with as much or more power, and is as fast as ever...and he allegedly puts on 15 pounds of muscle while doing this at 28 years old in one calendar year........then he refuses drug tests...OH. Ohhhhhhhh now I get it. Heehee silly mannyfuck


You're preaching to the choir bruh. I've been saying this for years.

I've been a heavy weight lifter for more than 15 years and the most weight I've gained in a year was maybe 5 pounds and half of that went to my stomach. Never have I gained as much lean muscle as pac in the small window he did. Even if I did do something like that, I would lose my stamina/speed, but possibly gain power.

I've never seen someone get older, faster, stronger, bigger all the while increasing their round by round punch output at the same time. My only fault is all this didn't register until after he refused testing.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

BoxingGenius27 said:


> But OP is correct when he says Canelo-Cotto has made Floyd go back to the drawing board and renegotiate with Pac because no other opponent outside of GGG can compete with Cotto-Canelo.





genaro g said:


> Later bro, thanks for stopping by lol. Remember to thank Canelo on your way out the door. Even if Floyd doesn't fight Pac, at least instead of watching that farce Mayweather Khan fight, we will get to see a great fight in Cotto Canelo and we'll see Floyd in September....maybe. Haha.


Khan Mayweather still outperforms Canelo Cotto. He's still a legit opponent, not the best but still good.


----------



## genaro g

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Khan Mayweather still outperforms Canelo Cotto. He's still a legit opponent, not the best but still good.


It doesn't matter if Mayweather Khan outperforms Cotto Canelo. Obviously it would. They will still lose at leeast 200k ppv buys down from Floyd's average of 850k average aside from Canelo which is a huge loss for Showtime. I doubt they risk it.


----------



## PBFred

genaro g said:


> It doesn't matter if Mayweather Khan outperforms Cotto Canelo. Obviously it would. They will still lose at leeast 200k ppv buys down from Floyd's average of 850k average aside from Canelo which is a huge loss for Showtime. I doubt they risk it.


What you fail to understand is that the cable and satellite companies will not broadcast both. Direct tv, Comcast, time warner etc will be forced to pick one or the other.

I know this kills your entire, childish thread and argument so hopefully you forgive me. Kisses.


----------



## genaro g

PBFred said:


> What you fail to understand is that the cable and satellite companies will not broadcast both. Direct tv, Comcast, time warner etc will be forced to pick one or the other.
> 
> I know this kills your entire, childish thread and argument so hopefully you forgive me. Kisses.


Even if that's true, Cotto Canelo will get done first, including the sponsors and projected numbers which the providers will book in a heart beat. Sorry buddy but the best fights in boxing take priority over the best dates. Its what's best for the fans son.


----------



## paloalto00

Hell I'm all for it, even if it is years too late


----------



## Bogotazo

Makes financial sense to me.


----------



## genaro g

Bogotazo said:


> Makes financial sense to me.


What does?


----------



## bjl12

BoxingGenius27 said:


> You're preaching to the choir bruh. I've been saying this for years.
> 
> I've been a heavy weight lifter for more than 15 years and the most weight I've gained in a year was maybe 5 pounds and half of that went to my stomach. Never have I gained as much lean muscle as pac in the small window he did. Even if I did do something like that, I would lose my stamina/speed, but possibly gain power.
> 
> I've never seen someone get older, faster, stronger, bigger all the while increasing their round by round punch output at the same time. *My only fault is all this didn't register until after he refused testing.*


I think most people were just in awe of what was happening. Too stunned to really actually think about it because it was so unbelievable...until trainers/boxers started suggesting something fishy going on. Then it made complete sense...and later confirmed by Manny's fear of needles/avoiding drug tests.


----------



## genaro g

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> lemme get this str8 if this fight happens now, Oscar wouldnt be involved
> 
> it would be Al's promotion and bop rank


A Haymon doesn't have a promotional group. He can't because that would conflict with his managerial/advisor role.(unless maybe its possible to have someone handle his role in the promotional group). They have to use a different promoter or use GBP again. Or use Mayweather promotions I'm assuming. They'll be co-promoting with TR I'm sure. From what I heard they handled putting the event together for Mayweather Maidana II and just used GBPs press work I guess. Not sure how that worked exactly but Floyd mentioned that they handled most of the work, which is why he was unhappy with a lot of things Ellerbe did.


----------



## Bogotazo

genaro g said:


> What does?


The incentive to fight Pacquiao in order to secure the date.


----------



## thesandman

bjl12 said:


> Everything made complete sense though when he refused tests. It was like a room filled with light bulbs illuminating instantly and simultaneously. Here's a guy who drained down to 126-130 for some tough, tough fights and rehydrated to about 144-148 pounds on fight night. Then, within one calendar year - 365 days, moves up not one, not two, but three weight classes (135, 140, and 147) and retains or increases his stamina, speed, and power. He's throwing as many or more punches per round, with as much or more power, and is as fast as ever...and he allegedly puts on 15 pounds of muscle while doing this at 28 years old in one calendar year........then he refuses drug tests...OH. Ohhhhhhhh now I get it. Heehee silly mannyfuck


An alternative view is that he just stopped draining down to 126, and came in at welterweight, at around 144-148. Which is exactly what he did.

Effectively you're saying it's clear he was cheating because his hydrated weight stayed the same for many years? Pretty flawed argument mate.
If he started coming in for welterweight fights at 160, you'd have a point. But as you've said yourself - his fighting weight remained exactly the same.
It's not hard to jump weight divisions if you stop boiling down for fights.

"Non-weight drained fighter has more stamina" shocker.

Seriously. Pac may or may not be on roids. I don't know. But pointing to his fighting weight remaining exactly the same disproves the idea, rather than proving it.


----------



## Theron

Until theyre face to face with everything 100% signed and confirmed im still doubting this fight happening. Even then id doubt it


----------



## El-Terrible

bjl12 said:


> Everything made complete sense though when he refused tests. It was like a room filled with light bulbs illuminating instantly and simultaneously. Here's a guy who drained down to 126-130 for some tough, tough fights and rehydrated to about 144-148 pounds on fight night. Then, within one calendar year - 365 days, moves up not one, not two, but three weight classes (135, 140, and 147) and retains or increases his stamina, speed, and power. He's throwing as many or more punches per round, with as much or more power, and is as fast as ever...and he allegedly puts on 15 pounds of muscle while doing this at 28 years old in one calendar year........then he refuses drug tests...OH. Ohhhhhhhh now I get it. Heehee silly mannyfuck


When did he put on 15lb of muscle in 1 year? 
In March 2008 against Marquez he weighed 145 on fight night. In November 2009 vs Miguel Cotto he weighed 148 - where is this 15lb in muscle mass he supposedly put on in 12 months?

Canelo could fight as light heavyweight, move up 3 divisions but it wouldn't be because he put on 15lb of muscle, it's because he's already walking around at that so he wouldn't need to lose weight during training camp. Pacquiao puts on weight in training camp, at 130lb he was draining down

His biggest weight increase was between the ages of 16-22, where he went from flyweight to a guy who was struggling to make 122 in his first fight at that weight. During his time at 130 (2005-2008) to 147 Pacquiao put on very little weight, maybe 3-5lb in lean muscle mass which is not beyond the realms of possibility.

You even state these facts yourself in your post and then throw out the 15lb of muscle mass in 12 months crap.

He's a great athlete, just look at him against Bradley. What guy in boxing, at 36, has that kind of hand speed and stamina against one of the fittest boxers there is

I'm not saying he's drug free because I don't know, but am just curious to know where the 15lb in muscle gain took place.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bjl12 said:


> I think most people were just in awe of what was happening. Too stunned to really actually think about it because it was so unbelievable...until trainers/boxers started suggesting something fishy going on. Then it made complete sense...and later confirmed by Manny's fear of needles/avoiding drug tests.


Yeah, he never refused drug testing. He merely wanted 14 day cut off on the blood testing, unlimited urine was never a problem. Try again dumbass.


----------



## JohnAnthony

El-Terrible said:


> When did he put on 15lb of muscle in 1 year?
> In March 2008 against Marquez he weighed 145 on fight night. In November 2009 vs Miguel Cotto he weighed 148 - where is this 15lb in muscle mass he supposedly put on in 12 months?
> 
> Canelo could fight as light heavyweight, move up 3 divisions but it wouldn't be because he put on 15lb of muscle, it's because he's already walking around at that so he wouldn't need to lose weight during training camp. Pacquiao puts on weight in training camp, at 130lb he was draining down
> 
> His biggest weight increase was between the ages of 16-22, where he went from flyweight to a guy who was struggling to make 122 in his first fight at that weight. During his time at 130 (2005-2008) to 147 Pacquiao put on very little weight, maybe 3-5lb in lean muscle mass which is not beyond the realms of possibility.
> 
> You even state these facts yourself in your post and then throw out the 15lb of muscle mass in 12 months crap.
> 
> He's a great athlete, just look at him against Bradley. What guy in boxing, at 36, has that kind of hand speed and stamina against one of the fittest boxers there is
> 
> I'm not saying he's drug free because I don't know, but am just curious to know where the 15lb in muscle gain took place.


Yep.

Doug Fisher for Ring wrote a good point in his mailbag on MP. The Craziness about Manny was not his ability to go up in Weight, it was his Ability to go down in Weight. He was apparently famous for surviving n a bowl of soup a day in the week leading up to a fight to get down in weight.

Manny Pac may have used PEDS, but these flomos that say it like its a fact. When Floyd uses Las Vegas Doctors that have supplied Drugs to many other Boxers and has also Paid to keep his results from being made public.

I don't even believe Manny is a big puncher at 135+. He has crazy speed and pop and accuracy whuch he's always had. But look how many shots fighters like Diaz, De La Hoya, Margarito, Rios, Clottey were able to take without going down.

He's winning these fights on Skill and Speed not power.


----------



## quincy k

PBFred said:


> What you fail to understand is that the cable and satellite companies will not broadcast both. Direct tv, Comcast, time warner etc will be forced to pick one or the other.
> 
> I know this kills your entire, childish thread and argument so hopefully you forgive me. Kisses.


canelo fought lopez on the same night sergio fought chavez jr.

i will gladly bet you that if paq/floyd does not happen and floyd does not fight ggg or cotto canelo will fight in may.

$500.00 is good for me

this should kill your entire childish argument, backing out mouths with our money, that canelo doesnt give a rats azz about floyd mayweather


----------



## El-Terrible

JohnAnthony said:


> Yep.
> 
> Doug Fisher for Ring wrote a good point in his mailbag on MP. The Craziness about Manny was not his ability to go up in Weight, it was his Ability to go down in Weight. He was apparently famous for surviving n a bowl of soup a day in the week leading up to a fight to get down in weight.
> 
> Manny Pac may have used PEDS, but these flomos that say it like its a fact. When Floyd uses Las Vegas Doctors that have supplied Drugs to many other Boxers and has also Paid to keep his results from being made public.
> 
> I don't even believe Manny is a big puncher at 135+. He has crazy speed and pop and accuracy whuch he's always had. But look how many shots fighters like Diaz, De La Hoya, Margarito, Rios, Clottey were able to take without going down.
> 
> He's winning these fights on Skill and Speed not power.


His ability to drain towards the end of his 130 career was impressive - additionally he drained a lot at the lower weight classes as well after the first couple of years where he naturally gained weight (in the same way Floyd did at the exact same age) - this contributed to a couple of the KOs he suffered.

In fact you can go back to 2006, his 2nd fight against Morales - his fight night weight was 144, could have already fought at welterweight back then


----------



## DobyZhee

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Yeah, he never refused drug testing. He merely wanted 14 day cut off on the blood testing, unlimited urine was never a problem. Try again dumbass.


14 day was reasonable..

unless Pac was doing coke.


----------



## DobyZhee

lol, in the philippines a bowl of soup is a full meal jackasses


----------



## PBFred

quincy k said:


> canelo fought lopez on the same night sergio fought chavez jr.
> 
> i will gladly bet you that if paq/floyd does not happen and floyd does not fight ggg or cotto canelo will fight in may.
> 
> $500.00 is good for me
> 
> this should kill your entire childish argument, backing out mouths with our money, that canelo doesnt give a rats azz about floyd mayweather


Canelo vs Lopez was on regular Showtime, sweetheart.


----------



## KERRIGAN

I actually think Khan has more chance of beating Floyd than Pacquiao has, these days.


----------



## Mable

DobyZhee said:


> lol, in the philippines a bowl of soup is a full meal jackasses


What kind of soups do they have, in the world? Does it have to haven't have chicken in and where do the what or who am I?


----------



## quincy k

PBFred said:


> Canelo vs Lopez was on regular Showtime, sweetheart.


what does that have to do with both fights not being able to be offered on ppv?

and even if both fights could not be offered on ppv by a service provider then worse case scenario is that said provider would be forced to either have available for sale floyds ppv or canelos ppv if you somehow believe that floyd has the power to tell the service providers that they can only offer his fight for sale and not canelos(a truly delusional flomo)

regardless, im willing to bet you $500.00 that if floyd does not fight paq, ggg or cotto in may then canelo will fight on the may date.

if chb agrees, well have the hold the money as an escrow account.


----------



## PBFred

In fact, Golden Boy and Top Rank were both angling to have the PPV show that evening. Top Rank put forth the more commercially viable option and the MSO's decided to go with Sergio vs Chavez.

Canelo was insistent on that date and it was in the middle of the 'cold war' so GBP gave him a tuneup on Showtime vs Lopez hoping that it would negatively impact the PPV sales of the competing event. It didn't. Canelo lost here and he will lose again this time if he insists on fighting on May 2. 

And Bogo, if you were in charge of all of the MSO's, you would select to broadcast Mayweather vs Khan over Cotto vs Alvarez otherwise you would be fired after the show generated less than 60M, which it would.

I know Cotto vs Canelo is the more intriguing fight for fans but it's far less profitable from a PPV standpoint.


----------



## PBFred

quincy k said:


> what does that have to do with both fights not being able to be offered on ppv?
> 
> and even if both fights could not be offered on ppv by a service provider then worse case scenario is that said provider would be forced to either have available for sale floyds ppv or canelos ppv if you somehow believe that floyd has the power to tell the service providers that they can only offer his fight for sale and not canelos(a truly delusional flomo)
> 
> regardless, im willing to bet you $500.00 that if floyd does not fight paq, ggg or cotto in may then canelo will fight on the may date.
> 
> if chb agrees, well have the hold the money as an escrow account.


I work in the TV business, pal. I have no interest in taking your money.

Regardless, Mayweather will be fighting on May 2 and you can bet your life on it.


----------



## quincy k

PBFred said:


> I work in the TV business, pal. I have no interest in taking your money.
> 
> Regardless, Mayweather will be fighting on May 2 and you can bet your life on it.


im not asking to bet my life

i asking to bet $500.00

so i take this as a no?

that you can open your mouth but not your wallet?


----------



## PBFred

quincy k said:


> im not asking to bet my life
> 
> i asking to bet $500.00
> 
> so i take this as a no?
> 
> that you can open your mouth but not your wallet?


$500 is nothing to me. I honestly don't care enough and I would feel guilty taking money from someone over something ridiculous like an online argument.

So, yes, it's a no and I guess I am content to open my mouth and not my wallet. :lol:


----------



## quincy k

PBFred said:


> $500 is nothing to me. I honestly don't care enough and I would feel guilty taking money from someone over something ridiculous like an online argument.
> 
> So, yes, it's a no and I guess I am content to open my mouth and not my wallet. :lol:


hmm, you kind of sound like floyd mayweather...

by the way are we arguing?

i thought we were haveing a conversation


----------



## PBFred

No disrespect, quincy. Let's see what happens. I believe all will be clear by this time next week.

Cheers


----------



## quincy k

PBFred said:


> No disrespect, quincy. Let's see what happens. I believe all will be clear by this time next week.
> 
> Cheers


no problem, man

i just love to gamble


----------



## bjl12

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Yeah, he never refused drug testing. He merely wanted 14 day cut off on the blood testing, unlimited urine was never a problem. Try again dumbass.







He refused any drug testing closer than 14 days, dumbass. Straight from the camel's mouth into your waiting orifice to blow him.

And here's a clip of your boy, in your dream Filipino land, saying that "giving blood weakens him". What the fuck? Wrong. Straight up WRONG. Giving blood does not weaken anyone, period, and it's medically proven.






Also, what does it matter if Manny takes X amount of tests so long as Floyd is also taking X tests? Pacpussies are such drama queen babies. Again, I'm not big on Floyd, but I despise PEDquiao



DobyZhee said:


> 14 day was reasonable..
> 
> unless Pac was doing coke.


I don't think you understand what OSDT stands for or what it means. You don't understand that urine is different from blood and that the cellular components of each fluid differ, nor their respective functions. You don't understand the roles of urine/blood in the body and you don't understand the biological processes that supplements can have on the body. Take nutrition for example, you can eat a meal and reap the benefits of that meal, practically speaking, for up to 24 hours (muscle repair, energy storage, fat deposition, etc.). Similarly, there are certain drugs that allow consumers to experience physiological benefits for 7-10 days or longer. The longer the effects of a drug lasts, the longer it exist in your bloodstream...since your blood is what carries the drug throughout your body to tissues/cells around the body. However, that doesn't necessarily mean that urine will "show" the presence of the drug in your body. The drug may breakdown into a byproduct that resembles hundreds of other bodily biological processes (which is what most designed PED's do to avoid detection) so urine composition will not be a reliable means of detecting drug presence. This is why completely random blood and urine drug testing - up to the fight - is necessary to assure fair play on either side.

Obviously this assumes that both guys are taking the same amount of tests at the same time (or at least statistically corrected for the same times) and blood and urine samples collection are completely random and accessible up to the day of the fight (or even including the day of the fight).


----------



## El-Terrible

bjl12 said:


> He refused any drug testing closer than 14 days, dumbass. Straight from the camel's mouth into your waiting orifice to blow him.
> 
> And here's a clip of your boy, in your dream Filipino land, saying that "giving blood weakens him". What the fuck? Wrong. Straight up WRONG. Giving blood does not weaken anyone, period, and it's medically proven.
> Also, what does it matter if Manny takes X amount of tests so long as Floyd is also taking X tests? Pacpussies are such drama queen babies. Again, I'm not big on Floyd, but I despise PEDquiao
> 
> I don't think you understand what OSDT stands for or what it means. You don't understand that urine is different from blood and that the cellular components of each fluid differ, nor their respective functions. You don't understand the roles of urine/blood in the body and you don't understand the biological processes that supplements can have on the body. Take nutrition for example, you can eat a meal and reap the benefits of that meal, practically speaking, for up to 24 hours (muscle repair, energy storage, fat deposition, etc.). Similarly, there are certain drugs that allow consumers to experience physiological benefits for 7-10 days or longer. The longer the effects of a drug lasts, the longer it exist in your bloodstream...since your blood is what carries the drug throughout your body to tissues/cells around the body. However, that doesn't necessarily mean that urine will "show" the presence of the drug in your body. The drug may breakdown into a byproduct that resembles hundreds of other bodily biological processes (which is what most designed PED's do to avoid detection) so urine composition will not be a reliable means of detecting drug presence. This is why completely random blood and urine drug testing - up to the fight - is necessary to assure fair play on either side.
> 
> Obviously this assumes that both guys are taking the same amount of tests at the same time (or at least statistically corrected for the same times) and blood and urine samples collection are completely random and accessible up to the day of the fight (or even including the day of the fight).


Firstly, why lie? They had no problem with random urine testing. This is in so many sources I can't be bothered to list them. THe issue was with blood. As stated by many already, 14 days out was agreed. EPO cab be detected in urine by the way so there is that risk, and there is no real benefit in taking steroids as it benefits from a loading phase of a few months.

You're right, medically they say blood doesn't weaken. But you don't consider anything related to the mental aspect. Pacquiao was quoted after the Morales fight stating the same thing - the reason was not invented out of thin air.

Again, you're just hating. Also, when was the 15lb of muscle gain in 12 months you mentioned earlier?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Lmao genaro G salty as fuck right now

"Canelo will beat Mayweather for the May date"

Nope, Mayweather took dat shit

"Oscar will beat Schaeffer and Haymon"

Nope, Golden Boy not only had to pay up but also lost all their best fighters


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Thats why they need to not talk about making Cotto vs Canelo for June until Pac vs Floyd is signed

Say what you want but because Canelo is being so stubborn we might get the fight the worlds wanted

Im thinking Oscar is on it telling Canelo what to say


----------



## chibelle

MichiganWarrior said:


> "Oscar will beat Schaeffer and Haymon"
> 
> Nope, Golden Boy not only had to pay up but also lost all their best fighters


Huh? I though Haymon had to pay GBP and Schaeffer had to pay GBP and sit out (likely 1-2 years) from promoting?


----------



## quincy k

A.C.S said:


> Thats why they need to not talk about making Cotto vs Canelo for June until Pac vs Floyd is signed
> 
> Say what you want but because Canelo is being so stubborn we might get the fight the worlds wanted
> 
> Im thinking Oscar is on it telling Canelo what to say


there is absolutely no way canelo, cain velasquez, jon jones or anyone is going to go up against a floyd/paq fight


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bjl12 said:


> He refused any drug testing closer than 14 days, dumbass. Straight from the camel's mouth into your waiting orifice to blow him.
> 
> And here's a clip of your boy, in your dream Filipino land, saying that "giving blood weakens him". What the fuck? Wrong. Straight up WRONG. Giving blood does not weaken anyone, period, and it's medically proven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what does it matter if Manny takes X amount of tests so long as Floyd is also taking X tests? Pacpussies are such drama queen babies. Again, I'm not big on Floyd, but I despise PEDquiao
> 
> I don't think you understand what OSDT stands for or what it means. You don't understand that urine is different from blood and that the cellular components of each fluid differ, nor their respective functions. You don't understand the roles of urine/blood in the body and you don't understand the biological processes that supplements can have on the body. Take nutrition for example, you can eat a meal and reap the benefits of that meal, practically speaking, for up to 24 hours (muscle repair, energy storage, fat deposition, etc.). Similarly, there are certain drugs that allow consumers to experience physiological benefits for 7-10 days or longer. The longer the effects of a drug lasts, the longer it exist in your bloodstream...since your blood is what carries the drug throughout your body to tissues/cells around the body. However, that doesn't necessarily mean that urine will "show" the presence of the drug in your body. The drug may breakdown into a byproduct that resembles hundreds of other bodily biological processes (which is what most designed PED's do to avoid detection) so urine composition will not be a reliable means of detecting drug presence. This is why completely random blood and urine drug testing - up to the fight - is necessary to assure fair play on either side.
> 
> Obviously this assumes that both guys are taking the same amount of tests at the same time (or at least statistically corrected for the same times) and blood and urine samples collection are completely random and accessible up to the day of the fight (or even including the day of the fight).


It's quite obvious your dumbass has an agenda...Pac has NEVER said no to urine testing, EVER! Explain to everybody again how he "gained 15 pounds of muscles" by not draining himself in fights without changing his walk around weight lmao. You're an idiot dude. Seriously, read some books dipshit.


----------



## bballchump11

thesandman said:


> An alternative view is that he just stopped draining down to 126, and came in at welterweight, at around 144-148. Which is exactly what he did.
> 
> Effectively you're saying it's clear he was cheating because his hydrated weight stayed the same for many years? Pretty flawed argument mate.
> If he started coming in for welterweight fights at 160, you'd have a point. But as you've said yourself - his fighting weight remained exactly the same.
> It's not hard to jump weight divisions if you stop boiling down for fights.
> 
> "Non-weight drained fighter has more stamina" shocker.
> 
> Seriously. Pac may or may not be on roids. I don't know. But pointing to his fighting weight remaining exactly the same disproves the idea, rather than proving it.


Even still, do you expect Crawford who rehydrates to 153lbs to go to welterweight and have the same speed, power and output?

When Broner jumped to 147, it was obvious that he had lost something


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

quincy k said:


> there is absolutely no way canelo, cain velasquez, jon jones or anyone is going to go up against a floyd/paq fight


Im saying if Canelo vs Cotto gets signed for June before Mayweather vs Pac happens then Floyd could easily fight Khan on the date because there is no competition

We need to hope Canelo keeps going on about fighting in May until Pac/Floyd is signed


----------



## quincy k

A.C.S said:


> Im saying if Canelo vs Cotto gets signed for June before Mayweather vs Pac happens then Floyd could easily fight Khan on the date because there is no competition
> 
> We need to hope Canelo keeps going on about fighting jn May unntil Pac/Floyd is signed


canelos not signing june until floyd decides what hes going to do regarding paq

my guess is that gbp has given floyd a date to either commit to paq or not and if he doesnt canelo is going to sign to fight cotto on the may date.

floyd could really fuk over alvarez by having canelo commit to a venue and the may date with cotto only to sign with paq the next day

whos going to buy canelo/cotto over paq/floyd?

floyd/paq will be an event as big or bigger than tyson/lewis

the fuk if canelo is going to try and compete with mike tyson and lennox lewis


----------



## genaro g

chibelle said:


> Huh? I though Haymon had to pay GBP and Schaeffer had to pay GBP and sit out (likely 1-2 years) from promoting?


Schaefer was the one in litigation with Oscar. Oscar was sueing Schaefer for $50 million in damages. Schaefer was under contract til 2018 and is the one who paid up and can not be involved in boxing for an extended period of time. How much he paid or how long his leave from boxing has not been disclosed.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

quincy k said:


> canelos not signing june until floyd decides what hes going to do regarding paq
> 
> my guess is that gbp has given floyd a date to either commit to paq or not and if he doesnt canelo is going to sign to fight cotto on the may date.
> 
> floyd could really fuk over alvarez by having canelo commit to a venue and the may date with cotto only to sign with paq the next day
> 
> whos going to buy canelo/cotto over paq/floyd?
> 
> floyd/paq will be an event as big or bigger than tyson/lewis
> 
> the fuk if canelo is going to try and compete with mike tyson and lennox lewis


The thing is the only reason why a Pac/Floyd fight might happen is because of Canelo

Mayweather woulda happily fought Khan until Canelo said he wants the date, Mayweather wont give up the date for pride so the only person he can on that date is Pac

Im not saying it will compete with it, but they are talking about June for Canelo/Cotto, if it gets signed any time soon for June Mayweather will fight Khan


----------



## Chatty

bballchump11 said:


> Even still, do you expect Crawford who rehydrates to 153lbs to go to welterweight and have the same speed, power and output?
> 
> When Broner jumped to 147, it was obvious that he had lost something


TBF Broner was never great down the weights anyway. He lost to Ponce and Quintero and got the gifts and his best win was Antonio DeMarco who was never anything more than a hard working fighter with a decent dig. They are and always have been two completely different level of fighters so the better one jumping up and doing better is of no surprise.

Broner used his strength and size advantage well down the weights but that was all he had really. Pacquaio at least was extremely fast, had far better foot movement, better ring IQ, better punch output and just about everything else and had fought far better fighters. I get what your saying but Broner is real bad comparison because of this.


----------



## gander tasco

http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/5788...acquiao-ultimatum-pressure-haymon-moonves.htm

CBS boss apparently threatening to fire Espinoza and ban haymon from ShowTime if they dont deliver floyd


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

gander tasco said:


> http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/5788...acquiao-ultimatum-pressure-haymon-moonves.htm
> 
> CBS boss apparently threatening to fire Espinoza and ban haymon from ShowTime if they dont deliver floyd


Moonves a G.


----------



## Wansen

gander tasco said:


> http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/5788...acquiao-ultimatum-pressure-haymon-moonves.htm
> 
> CBS boss apparently threatening to fire Espinoza and ban haymon from ShowTime if they dont deliver floyd


I so very much hope this is true.

Great find gt.


----------



## bballchump11

Chatty said:


> TBF Broner was never great down the weights anyway. He lost to Ponce and Quintero and got the gifts and his best win was Antonio DeMarco who was never anything more than a hard working fighter with a decent dig. They are and always have been two completely different level of fighters so the better one jumping up and doing better is of no surprise.
> 
> Broner used his strength and size advantage well down the weights but that was all he had really. Pacquaio at least was extremely fast, had far better foot movement, better ring IQ, better punch output and just about everything else and had fought far better fighters. I get what your saying but Broner is real bad comparison because of this.


yeah I was just using a recent example of a fighter. They main point about Broner is about how he went up in weight and his power clearly declined. Pacquiao is much more equipped to deal with bigger fighters though of course. I'm just speaking from a physical standpoint.

Though I do value the quality of Alex Ariza's work.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Not that it matters because it looks like the fight might be on anyway.

But we have weight classes for a reason people. Why do people cut weight if they could always just fight at their "fight night" weight?

Adrien Broner is probably 175 lbs right now, should he be fighting Sergei Kovalev? Let's take it a step further, what if he destroyed Kovalev in a few rounds, would that sound right?

Victor Ortiz fought Mayweather at 166 lbs... Would it sound right if he all of a sudden demolished Andre Ward this year or Carl Froch?

Could Terrence Crawford all of a sudden destroy Canelo because his fight night weight was 153 lbs?

Maidana Came in around 166 lbs against Mayweather also. Why isn't he fighting someone like GGG next at a catch weight of 166? It's because everyone knows fight night weight is fight night weight, while fighting weight is fighting weight, not to get the two confused.


----------



## El-Terrible

bballchump11 said:


> Even still, do you expect Crawford who rehydrates to 153lbs to go to welterweight and have the same speed, power and output?
> 
> When Broner jumped to 147, it was obvious that he had lost something


How did Pacquiao have the same power? He clearly didn't. From all the fights at the full 147 limit, who has he KO'd? Oscar was a TKO but was never on the canvas, Oscar has gone on record to say it wasn't his power, it was the speed and accumulation. The only guy who ever went down was Mosley from a punch he didn't see, got up fine and finished the fight. All the others: DLH, Clottey, Mosley, Marg, Marquez III, Bradley x 2 - oh Marquez technically went down in IV because his fist touched the canvas - no one else...seeing as he was already weighing into his 140s since 2005/2006 why do you think he would slow down so much when his fight night weight has barely changed?

Pacquiao has never KO'd someone outright at 147 - that's a fact

As for Broner, how can you even compare the 2


----------



## tonys333

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I was just using a recent example of a fighter. They main point about Broner is about how he went up in weight and his power clearly declined. Pacquiao is much more equipped to deal with bigger fighters though of course. I'm just speaking from a physical standpoint.
> 
> Though I do value the quality of Alex Ariza's work.


Khan moved up from lightweight an he looks as fast as ever now at welterweight. Cotto was a Junior Welterweight he is now the champion at Middleweight guess he is a cheat to. this thing about Pac's weight is ridicules also he didn't really carry his power up who has he knocked out at welterweight.

Pac an Floyd are both small Welterweights an are both around the same size. They both moved up the Weights an now they just fight at there normal weight an are nearly always outweighed by there opponent it just proves how great they really are.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

El-Terrible said:


> How did Pacquiao have the same power? He clearly didn't. From all the fights at the full 147 limit, who has he KO'd? Oscar was a TKO but was never on the canvas, Oscar has gone on record to say it wasn't his power, it was the speed and accumulation. The only guy who ever went down was Mosley from a punch he didn't see, got up fine and finished the fight. All the others: DLH, Clottey, Mosley, Marg, Marquez III, Bradley x 2 - oh Marquez technically went down in IV because his fist touched the canvas - no one else...seeing as he was already weighing into his 140s since 2005/2006 why do you think he would slow down so much when his fight night weight has barely changed?
> 
> Pacquiao has never KO'd someone outright at 147 - that's a fact
> 
> As for Broner, how can you even compare the 2


Pacquiao had speed and power while rising in weight. His speed along with power carried with his rise in weight.

Chris Algeri, Pauli M, Jonny Tapia, Gary Russel Jr, etc all have speed, but none of the aforementioned would never have the chance to drop Shane Mosley or bust Margarito's eye socket forcing him to retire.

Big guys like DLH, Winky Wright, Margarito, Vargas, etc couldn't even drop Shane. Pac was able to do so because of speed and his increased power. If Pac doesn't have power but only speed then he would be like Algeri or Paulie M.

If you look at the Clottey and Mosley fights, the ONLY reason they weren't KO'd was because they rarely opened up, but instead ran (i.e. Shane Mosley) or just covered up like Clottey. That's not even counting Cotto or Hatton.

If Pac only had speed, someone like Clottey or Mosley would've attempted to walk Pac down and KO him almost like Provodnikov attempted to do to Algeri with complete utter disregard for his power or chance of being KO'd. I think we all can say there was a difference in those fights. Mainly because of the speed combined with "power".


----------



## genaro g

Delete


----------



## genaro g

gander tasco said:


> http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/5788...acquiao-ultimatum-pressure-haymon-moonves.htm
> 
> CBS boss apparently threatening to fire Espinoza and ban haymon from ShowTime if they dont deliver floyd


Very interesting article...this fucking might actually happen...


----------



## BoxingGenius27

tonys333 said:


> Khan moved up from lightweight an he looks as fast as ever now at welterweight. Cotto was a Junior Welterweight he is now the champion at Middleweight guess he is a cheat to. this thing about Pac's weight is ridicules also he didn't really carry his power up who has he knocked out at welterweight.
> 
> Pac an Floyd are both small Welterweights an are both around the same size. They both moved up the Weights an now they just fight at there normal weight an are nearly always outweighed by there opponent it just proves how great they really are.


The thing is, Pac and Floyd aren't even remotely the same size. If they were, people would be asking for Pac to fight GGG and Canelo just like they did Floyd.

This is why it was so abnormal for Pac to have went through Cotto, Marg, Hatton, Margarito, Clottey, etc the way he did. If Pac wasn't so much smaller than Floyd, we should be asking Pac to fight GGG and Canelo, correct? I'm not talking about measurements but fighting strength which is a difference.


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> The thing is, Pac and Floyd aren't even remotely the same size. If they were, people would be asking for Pac to fight GGG and Canelo just like they did Floyd.
> 
> This is why it was so abnormal for Pac to have went through Cotto, Marg, Hatton, Margarito, Clottey, etc the way he did. If Pac wasn't so much smaller than Floyd, we should be asking Pac to fight GGG and Canelo, correct? I'm not talking about measurements but fighting strength which is a difference.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


>


I said "fight strength, not measurements".

Paquiao was never weight room big or physically big in measurements, but fight strong. There's a difference.

Put it this way, outside of fighting styles, do you think Maidana would fight the 08/09 version of Pac face first with disregard for his power like he did Mayweather?

Based on the above, Pac should be able to fight GGG or Canelo, correct? Of course not because he's a small guy but had abnormal amounts of speed, power and endurance.


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I said "fight strength, not measurements".
> 
> Paquiao was never weight room big or physically big in measurements, but fight strong. There's a difference.
> 
> Put it this way, outside of fighting styles, do you think Maidana would fight the 08/09 version of Pac face first with disregard for his power like he did Mayweather?
> 
> Based on the above, Pac should be able to fight GGG or Canelo, correct? Of course not because he's a small guy but had abnormal amounts of speed, power and endurance.


i never knew that paq was "fight strong" as opposed to simply being the more skilled fighter having the same strength and size as hatton or cotto.

since i have no proof of either the former or the later i was like most people that simply assumed that paq beat both cotto and hatton because he was the better fighter.

if you cannot provide any proof to substantiate the insinuation that paq beat hatton and cotto because he was superior "fight strong" then what you ahve is just a theory


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Don't get me wrong, I'm not quoting anything I say as 100% proof. But as a spectator, never having felt a punch from Pac, seeing Marg's eye, Clottey/Mosley's disinterest in engaging, Hatton KO'd, Cotto beaten to a bloody pulp, etc... My years of experience watching boxing, it's hard for me to say someone beat these guys in such fashion because of fight night weight and skill.

Rise in power and punch output, speed increase, multiple weight classes within a year coupled with refusal to OSDT with no cut-off's cast major shadows during that time period for Pac in my book.


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> How did Pacquiao have the same power? He clearly didn't. From all the fights at the full 147 limit, who has he KO'd? Oscar was a TKO but was never on the canvas, Oscar has gone on record to say it wasn't his power, it was the speed and accumulation. The only guy who ever went down was Mosley from a punch he didn't see, got up fine and finished the fight. All the others: DLH, Clottey, Mosley, Marg, Marquez III, Bradley x 2 - oh Marquez technically went down in IV because his fist touched the canvas - no one else...seeing as he was already weighing into his 140s since 2005/2006 why do you think he would slow down so much when his fight night weight has barely changed?
> 
> Pacquiao has never KO'd someone outright at 147 - that's a fact
> 
> As for Broner, how can you even compare the 2


:yep I'm about to piss some people off and don't necessarily believe this, but here's what's up :hey @BoxingGenius27 and @bjl12

Pacquiao was said to be slowing before even Marquez II. After that fight, he went up in weight class and looked sensational vs David Diaz and stopped him. Then he stopped Oscar who only was stopped by Bernard Hopkins. Then he KO'd Hatton in 2 rounds. Then he stops a big and skilled fighter in Cotto. It was very unusual for a fighter like Pacquiao to go up and stop those fighters in that fashion. I'd be suspicious if Mikey Garcia was knocking out fighters like Timohty Bradley next year.

But we've seen no stoppages since 2009 which happen to be when the drug accusations came up. Floyd Sr. is an idiot and shouldn't be taken seriously 99% of the time, but when he says "Pacquiao used to be on that shit, but he's off of it now", it's looking more likely. He reached his peak vs Cotto, then the accusations came and people say he hasn't looked the same since :smile

but me personally, I think it's due to Ariza and the matchmaking.


----------



## bballchump11

tonys333 said:


> Khan moved up from lightweight an he looks as fast as ever now at welterweight. Cotto was a Junior Welterweight he is now the champion at Middleweight guess he is a cheat to. this thing about Pac's weight is ridicules also he didn't really carry his power up who has he knocked out at welterweight.
> 
> Pac an Floyd are both small Welterweights an are both around the same size. They both moved up the Weights an now they just fight at there normal weight an are nearly always outweighed by there opponent it just proves how great they really are.


Khan had the same conditioning coach as Pacquiao and Cotto has the same trainer :good


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not quoting anything I say as 100% proof. But as a spectator, never having felt a punch from Pac, seeing Marg's eye, Clottey/Mosley's disinterest in engaging, Hatton KO'd, Cotto beaten to a bloody pulp, etc... My years of experience watching boxing, it's hard for me to say someone beat these guys in such fashion because of fight night weight and skill.
> 
> Rise in power and punch output, speed increase, multiple weight classes within a year coupled with refusal to OSDT with no cut-off's cast major shadows during that time period for Pac in my book.


goerges st pierre broke koshecks eye socket. gsp had two tko wins in his last 13 fights. shi-t happens

bernard recently told pascal no testing. is he using peds as well? i dont remember any news media making any accusations of ped use with hopkins

in fact, the only news media making any ped accusations is against floyd mayweather

http://www.maxboxing.com/news/max-boxing-news/the-ped-mess-part-one

can you provide me with a link to any news media making an accusation that paq tested positive for peds?


----------



## tonys333

To me I think he looked good in the 2nd Bradley fight and the Algieri fight were a lot of people said he was a bad style match up for Pac. There was testing in both fights he has slowed down a little bit due to age that's why I just don't buy it. an also he looked great in the Marquez fight before the knock out. People like to say he cheated as fact I don't no if he did cheat or not but until it is proven he has people need to stop going on like its a fact he did.


----------



## megavolt

Marg broke an orbital bone because Pac headbutted the shit out of him with his big ass DOME (Rd 8 or something)

Hatton got ktfo because he got hit with the power shot Pac was trying to land all round

Cotto almost got KD by an uppercut as well by "featherfist" Floyd

People already have excuses for Hoya so...


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> :yep I'm about to piss some people off and don't necessarily believe this, but here's what's up :hey @*BoxingGenius27* and @*bjl12*
> 
> Pacquiao was said to be slowing before even Marquez II. After that fight, he went up in weight class and looked sensational vs David Diaz and stopped him. Then he stopped Oscar who only was stopped by Bernard Hopkins. Then he KO'd Hatton in 2 rounds. Then he stops a big and skilled fighter in Cotto. It was very unusual for a fighter like Pacquiao to go up and stop those fighters in that fashion. I'd be suspicious if Mikey Garcia was knocking out fighters like Timohty Bradley next year.
> 
> But we've seen no stoppages since 2009 which happen to be when the drug accusations came up. Floyd Sr. is an idiot and shouldn't be taken seriously 99% of the time, but when he says "Pacquiao used to be on that shit, but he's off of it now", it's looking more likely. He reached his peak vs Cotto, then the accusations came and people say he hasn't looked the same since :smile
> 
> but me personally, I think it's due to Ariza and the matchmaking.


well how about the fact that paq was 31 when he fought cotto...arguabbly at his peak for a fighter that is at the 147 weight class

sweet pea after age 32 lost 3 won 3
http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=555&cat=boxer

tito trinidad pretty much retired at 32
http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=3254&cat=boxer

delahoya at 31 lost three won three
http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=8253&cat=boxer

quartey at 31 lost three won three
http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=1491&cat=boxer

most people that have followed boxing for more than five or six years know that fighters, especially at the lower weights as opposed to the higher weights, are no longer the same fighters after 30

which is no different for manny pacqiaou


----------



## bballchump11

tonys333 said:


> To me I think he looked good in the 2nd Bradley fight and the Algieri fight were a lot of people said he was a bad style match up for Pac. There was testing in both fights he has slowed down a little bit due to age that's why I just don't buy it. an also he looked great in the Marquez fight before the knock out. People like to say he cheated as fact I don't no if he did cheat or not but until it is proven he has people need to stop going on like its a fact he did.


yeah like I said, I don't think he is or ever juicing, but just playing devil's advocate. I think it was more down to the opponents. I do think he is physically declining now though. There's no reason why he shouldn't have stopped Algieri and Rios. Pacquiao at his peak stops both of them


----------



## tonys333

bballchump11 said:


> yeah like I said, I don't think he is or ever juicing, but just playing devil's advocate. I think it was more down to the opponents. I do think he is physically declining now though. There's no reason why he shouldn't have stopped Algieri and Rios. Pacquiao at his peak stops both of them


yeah I agree and he would have stopped Algieri at his peak but he was unlucky not to get the stoppage anyway I thought it was a slow count. I am not to sure he stops Rios I think he beats him up worse than he did possible forcing the ref to step in but Rios is one tough kid.

I am not to worried about the past an what not now anyways am just looking forward to the future an hopefully we finally get to see Floyd vs. Pac this May better late than never an a lot of people will get the answers they want.


----------



## Brickfists

bjl12 said:


> Everything made complete sense though when he refused tests. It was like a room filled with light bulbs illuminating instantly and simultaneously. Here's a guy who drained down to 126-130 for some tough, tough fights and rehydrated to about 144-148 pounds on fight night. Then, within one calendar year - 365 days, moves up not one, not two, but three weight classes (135, 140, and 147) and retains or increases his stamina, speed, and power. He's throwing as many or more punches per round, with as much or more power, and is as fast as ever...and he allegedly puts on 15 pounds of muscle while doing this at 28 years old in one calendar year........then he refuses drug tests...OH. Ohhhhhhhh now I get it. Heehee silly mannyfuck





BoxingGenius27 said:


> You're preaching to the choir bruh. I've been saying this for years.
> 
> I've been a heavy weight lifter for more than 15 years and the most weight I've gained in a year was maybe 5 pounds and half of that went to my stomach. Never have I gained as much lean muscle as pac in the small window he did. Even if I did do something like that, I would lose my stamina/speed, but possibly gain power.
> 
> I've never seen someone get older, faster, stronger, bigger all the while increasing their round by round punch output at the same time. My only fault is all this didn't register until after he refused testing.


Oh for fuck sake, is this bullshit still going on ?

Many didn't gain 15 pounds of anything, he just cut less weight. Its not like he was even as big as any of Cotto, Oscar, Margarito, Clottey etc. He was smaller than them all, came in lighter and gained very little after weigh-ins. His entire style revolves around speed, that's what he beat all those guys with.

He didn't gain anything, just cut less weight and added in some extra strenght/weight training to get a bit stronger, its not fucking rocket science.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Brickfists said:


> Oh for fuck sake, is this bullshit still going on ?
> 
> Many didn't gain 15 pounds of anything, he just cut less weight. Its not like he was even as big as any of Cotto, Oscar, Margarito, Clottey etc. He was smaller than them all, came in lighter and gained very little after weigh-ins. His entire style revolves around speed, that's what he beat all those guys with.
> 
> He didn't gain anything, just cut less weight and added in some extra strenght/weight training to get a bit stronger, its not fucking rocket science.


Fight night weight and fight weight are two different things.

Pac was a super featherweight March 2008 and then was a WW Dec 2008. Please don't give me this whole "fight night" weight thing.

That's like Gary Russel Jr and Gamboa all of a sudden using their "speed" to beat up on James Kirkland or Kell Brook.... What's Gamboa's fight night weight? Should Gamboa be able to terminate Marcos Maidana or Gabe Rosado at 154?

Again, can Victor Ortiz or Marcos Maidana challenge Andre Ward because their fight night weight was 166?

Remind me why guys opt to cut weight if they can just fight at their fight night weight and pulverize the much larger men (i.e. Pac-Cotto)?

Fight night weight does not translate to punching power against the much bigger men and increased punch output. Pac was not the Chris Algeri/Paulie M you guys are trying to make him out to be.

Pac threw more punches as a WW than he did as a Bantamweight. He broke WW round by round records. Come on fellas


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Can Canelo challenge Carl Froch because he's a SMW on fight night?

All my die hard boxing fans out there, you guys know better than to be using this "fight night" choice of reasoning. You guys know boxing and know the fighter cutting weight is stronger than the fighter fighting on his "fight night" weight.

This is all I have to say on this topic. Cheers to hopefully hearing the fight officially announced in the next few days:happy


----------



## thesandman

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Fight night weight and fight weight are two different things.
> 
> Pac was a super featherweight March 2008 and then was a WW Dec 2008. Please don't give me this whole "fight night" weight thing.
> 
> That's like Gary Russel Jr and Gamboa all of a sudden using their "speed" to beat up on James Kirkland or Kell Brook.... What's Gamboa's fight night weight? Should Gamboa be able to terminate Marcos Maidana or Gabe Rosado at 154?
> 
> Again, can Victor Ortiz or Marcos Maidana challenge Andre Ward because their fight night weight was 166?
> 
> *Remind me why guys opt to cut weight if they can just fight at their fight night weight and pulverize the much larger men (i.e. Pac-Cotto)?*
> 
> Fight night weight does not translate to punching power against the much bigger men and increased punch output. Pac was not the Chris Algeri/Paulie M you guys are trying to make him out to be.
> 
> Pac threw more punches as a WW than he did as a Bantamweight. He broke WW round by round records. Come on fellas


Most people can't. Mainly because the other guy is cutting weight too.
So, two guys that weigh in at welterweight - both could be middleweights when the fight starts.

With pac at welter - he's a welter when the fight starts. The other guy is a middleweight.

You've got to be really fucking good to go up weights and beat people, especially if you're not getting any bigger yourself. You have to be a genuine world class guy.
Pac can do it. Floyd can do it.
But these guys are fucking exceptional.

You really are struggling to comprehend that not cutting weight doesn't magically make a guy bigger aren't you?


----------



## BoxingGenius27

This fight is imminent... I'm going to try and get tickets for this one. Should be a great atmosphere.


----------



## Brownies

I still believe it won't happen.


----------



## voodoo5

wtf....


----------



## bballchump11

The Money Team Facebook  posted this :happy http://m.bleacherreport.com/article..._campaign=programming-national?is_shared=true


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> The Money Team Facebook  posted this :happy http://m.bleacherreport.com/article..._campaign=programming-national?is_shared=true


And not even in a mocking way did they post it. This fight might actually happen.


----------



## ChampionsForever

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not quoting anything I say as 100% proof. But as a spectator, never having felt a punch from Pac, seeing Marg's eye, Clottey/Mosley's disinterest in engaging, Hatton KO'd, Cotto beaten to a bloody pulp, etc... My years of experience watching boxing, it's hard for me to say someone beat these guys in such fashion because of fight night weight and skill.
> 
> Rise in power and punch output, speed increase, multiple weight classes within a year coupled with refusal to OSDT with no cut-off's cast major shadows during that time period for Pac in my book.


His speed didn't increase, nor did his power, the Hatton KO was a perfect punch, had lightweight Pac had landed that it would have been KO'D. Margos eye looked like that because of the volume of punches he hit him with not the power, Mosley stopped him with fewer power punches, go figure. Id say it was the speed and angles over anything else, he is so awkward and fast, he didn't suddenly become like that, he has always been like that.


----------



## megavolt

Look at those age lines.... these two came out of this cold war as grandpas


----------



## El-Terrible

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not quoting anything I say as 100% proof. But as a spectator, never having felt a punch from Pac, seeing Marg's eye, Clottey/Mosley's disinterest in engaging, Hatton KO'd, Cotto beaten to a bloody pulp, etc... My years of experience watching boxing, it's hard for me to say someone beat these guys in such fashion because of fight night weight and skill.
> 
> Rise in power and punch output, speed increase, multiple weight classes within a year coupled with refusal to OSDT with no cut-off's cast major shadows during that time period for Pac in my book.


Every single guy who fought Pacquiao says the same thing - it's not the power, they've been hit harder, it's his speed, his volume, his movement. Whenever Cotto or Margarito had him against the ropes he was in trouble, and had to swivel out - that's a very good indication he was by no means as strong as they were. He darts in and out, throws a speedy flurry at different angles, ducks, moves to the side, in and out...that's why he beat them, they couldn't catch him and when he stood still he threw too many too fast at them - did you actually watch these fights? :rolleyes

Mayweather started out at 106 when he was the same age as Pacquiao, and he's fought at the full 154 limit? Why wasn't Lamont Peterson doing the same? OR even Mosley for that matter?


----------



## JohnAnthony

bballchump11 said:


> The Money Team Facebook  posted this :happy http://m.bleacherreport.com/article..._campaign=programming-national?is_shared=true


is TMT run by floyds camp, or is it run by fanboys?


----------



## El-Terrible

JohnAnthony said:


> is TMT run by floyds camp, or is it run by fanboys?


It looks legit, judging by all the quite candid photos of the man himself - there's also a direct link to that page from themoneyteam website...things look promising but hey, when Robert Garcia is saying "I still don't believe it will happen" tells us all not to start holding our breath just yet.

Big difference now though is Al Haymon/Floyd look like they are being told to do this - commercially they have nowhere else to go. If they agree to fight it shows Floyd isn't quite his own boss as he likes to make out because if it was up to him, Pacquiao gets less than $40m...


----------



## JohnAnthony

El-Terrible said:


> It looks legit, judging by all the quite candid photos of the man himself - there's also a direct link to that page from themoneyteam website...things look promising but hey, when Robert Garcia is saying "I still don't believe it will happen" tells us all not to start holding our breath just yet.
> 
> Big difference now though is Al Haymon/Floyd look like they are being told to do this - commercially they have nowhere else to go. If they agree to fight it shows Floyd isn't quite his own boss as he likes to make out because if it was up to him, Pacquiao gets less than $40m...


I hope Pac does get a decent split here. The way i see it, both these fighters make this fight, and 60/40 to 55/45 is fair.

If i was a betting man, i think this fight is happening in May.

The only thing that could stop it is if Cotto Floyd happens instead.


----------



## steviebruno

El-Terrible said:


> Every single guy who fought Pacquiao says the same thing - it's not the power, they've been hit harder, it's his speed, his volume, his movement. Whenever Cotto or Margarito had him against the ropes he was in trouble, and had to swivel out - that's a very good indication he was by no means as strong as they were. He darts in and out, throws a speedy flurry at different angles, ducks, moves to the side, in and out...that's why he beat them, they couldn't catch him and when he stood still he threw too many too fast at them - did you actually watch these fights? :rolleyes
> 
> Mayweather started out at 106 when he was the same age as Pacquiao, and he's fought at the full 154 limit? Why wasn't Lamont Peterson doing the same? OR even Mosley for that matter?


I remember Pac dropping his hands and inviting Cotto to fire against him while against the ropes, then dropping him with one shot. I remember him getting into an absolute -and pointless- war with a slow, 150 lb. Margarito, getting hit 229 times. I remember him chasing Mosley around as if he was the bigger man, with complete disregard for any return fire. Manny Pacquiao did not approach these fights as a smaller man moving up; he approached it as a destroyer expecting to go in and knock someone's head off. Guys moving up in weight generally don't become more daring and reckless with their approach. Mayweather, Whitaker, Duran, etc. all became more conservative with weight increases. Even Roy Jones, the most athletically gifted fighter the sport has ever seen, became a potshot artist when he moved to 175.

And it begs the question: If Pac was really a welterweight the entire time and didn't gain anything when he moved up, should he get full credit for weight-cutting beating up smaller, older men like Barerra and Morales and losing 3 out of 4 (at best) to the smaller Marquez?


----------



## tliang1000

I have always believed that they would fight.


----------



## Abraham

tliang1000 said:


> I have always believed that they would fight.


And I always believed that one day, a smoking hot model would fall in love with me.


----------



## tliang1000

Abraham said:


> And I always believed that one day, a smoking hot model would fall in love with me.


Let's be realistic here.


----------



## Abraham

tliang1000 said:


> Let's be realistic here.


Exactly. :good


----------



## ChampionsForever

This thread is 10% about the actual fight, 90% Pactards vs Flomos arguing about petty bullshit. :lol:


----------



## tliang1000

ChampionsForever said:


> This thread is 10% about the actual fight, 90% Pactards vs Flomos arguing about petty bullshit. :lol:


You are being way too generous here... it is more like 0.1% about the actual fight.


----------



## knowimuch

tliang1000 said:


> You are being way too generous here... it is more like 0.1% about the actual fight.


The fight was never the point


----------



## gander tasco

http://www.examiner.com/article/bob...igned-off-on-everything-but-mayweather-hasn-t

I just spoke with Top Rank CEO Bob Arum. He pulled no punches. Arum says that Manny Pacquiao and Top Rank have agreed to and signed off on all points concerning the big fight between the two prize fighting icons. Arum says that they are just waiting for Floyd's side to deliver Floyd. Arum is frustrated that there's still no sign of Floyd stepping up and signing the dotted line.

Below is the Q&A between myself and Bob Arum.

BC â€" Bob thanks for talking to me. Before we talk about Mayweather /Pacquiao, talk about your upcoming shows in January and February.

BA â€" We are very active and working on more HBO dates putting our fighters to work. Were gonna keep busy, and we are obviously busy trying to put the Pacquiao Vs. Mayweather fight together.

BC â€" Share with the fans where the negotiations are at with the fight.

BA â€" As far as we are concerned, we've negotiated all of the points, and we are all in accord. Pacquiao signed off on everything, and we are ready to rumble. I can't say the same for the other guy, but that's not my job. The people representing the other guy have to deliver him, and that's what we are waiting for.

BC â€" Is there truth that a venue has been agreed on?

BA â€" Everything is agreed to. People need to understand that. everything is agreed to by my guy (Pacquiao) and his (Mayweather's) representatives. Manny has signed off, now we are just waiting for the other side to deliver Mayweather.

BC â€" What's the difference between this time around and other so called attempts to get this fight done?

BA â€" It's the same bullshit. His people negotiate, then they say there's no negotiations, then Mayweather never steps up to the plate. It just solidifies my feeling all along that Mayweather doesn't want to fight Pacquiao. He never did.

BC â€" So this time is no different than any other time?

BA â€" The only difference this time is because Leslie Moonves (CEO CBS) has been doing some stellar work trying to close this match. He's met with everybody, he's talked to everybody. There's no question in my mind that Showtime and CBS want this match to happen.

BC â€" So Many is good with everything?

BA â€" Manny is good, and Top Rank is good.

BC â€" So Floyd is holding up this whole thing?

BA â€" That's the way I see it.

BC â€" Is Top Rank good for the May 2nd date?

BA â€" They wanted May 2nd and we (Top Rank) agreed. I didn't want to throw any obstacles in the way of this fight, so we agreed. I think it's a silly date because there's no Mexican fighter involved on that date, but Floyd wanted this for May 2nd, and Manny went along with it.

BC â€" Is Floyd trying to price himself out of the fight?

BA â€" Negotiations have been going on and as far as we are concerned they are complete.

BC â€" So Floyd just won't sign the damn contract?

BA â€" They can't produce Floyd to agree. It's the same thing that happened with Ross Greenberg a few years ago when we agreed on everything then they couldn't produce Floyd Mayweather. Same thing when we got past the drug testing, Pacquiao agreed, and Mayweather wouldn't. This is no different than any other time.

BC â€" I'm trying to get out of you, for the fans, what the hold up is.

BA â€" Brad, Mayweather knows more about the boxing end of this, not the business end of this, the boxing side. He's a student of boxing. The worst style that he can fight is Manny Pacquiao, who's left handed, who throws punches from all angles, and will match him in speed. That's not a good fight for Floyd Mayweather.

BC â€" It's a good payday though Bob. Floyd loves money and this would be an awful lot of money.

BA â€" I understand that it's a good payday and it's something that the public really wants, but when he (Floyd) looks over the terrain, he realizes that the worst opponent for him is Manny Pacquiao.

BC â€" How far can you guys let this go before you have to move on and look for someone else to fight?

BA â€" We are going to push this to the end. We're not going to let them off of the hook. We want this fight to happen. The public wants it. It's time to stop fu#@ing around. He needs to get some cajones. Even if its a difficult fight to accept for him, he needs to take it and do the best that he can.

BC â€" Thanks for the update. I'll be in touch.

BA â€" Thanks Brad.


----------



## bballchump11

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19005.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook









"I know that Floyd wants this fight with Manny very, very, very badly. He wants this fight more than ever right now.


----------



## bballchump11

gander tasco said:


> http://www.examiner.com/article/bob...igned-off-on-everything-but-mayweather-hasn-t
> 
> I just spoke with Top Rank CEO Bob Arum. He pulled no punches. Arum says that Manny Pacquiao and Top Rank have agreed to and signed off on all points concerning the big fight between the two prize fighting icons. Arum says that they are just waiting for Floyd's side to deliver Floyd. Arum is frustrated that there's still no sign of Floyd stepping up and signing the dotted line.
> 
> Below is the Q&A between myself and Bob Arum.
> 
> BC â€" Bob thanks for talking to me. Before we talk about Mayweather /Pacquiao, talk about your upcoming shows in January and February.
> 
> BA â€" We are very active and working on more HBO dates putting our fighters to work. Were gonna keep busy, and we are obviously busy trying to put the Pacquiao Vs. Mayweather fight together.
> 
> BC â€" Share with the fans where the negotiations are at with the fight.
> 
> BA â€" As far as we are concerned, we've negotiated all of the points, and we are all in accord. Pacquiao signed off on everything, and we are ready to rumble. I can't say the same for the other guy, but that's not my job. The people representing the other guy have to deliver him, and that's what we are waiting for.
> 
> BC â€" Is there truth that a venue has been agreed on?
> 
> BA â€" Everything is agreed to. People need to understand that. everything is agreed to by my guy (Pacquiao) and his (Mayweather's) representatives. Manny has signed off, now we are just waiting for the other side to deliver Mayweather.
> 
> BC â€" What's the difference between this time around and other so called attempts to get this fight done?
> 
> BA â€" It's the same bullshit. His people negotiate, then they say there's no negotiations, then Mayweather never steps up to the plate. It just solidifies my feeling all along that Mayweather doesn't want to fight Pacquiao. He never did.
> 
> BC â€" So this time is no different than any other time?
> 
> BA â€" The only difference this time is because Leslie Moonves (CEO CBS) has been doing some stellar work trying to close this match. He's met with everybody, he's talked to everybody. There's no question in my mind that Showtime and CBS want this match to happen.
> 
> BC â€" So Many is good with everything?
> 
> BA â€" Manny is good, and Top Rank is good.
> 
> BC â€" So Floyd is holding up this whole thing?
> 
> BA â€" That's the way I see it.
> 
> BC â€" Is Top Rank good for the May 2nd date?
> 
> BA â€" They wanted May 2nd and we (Top Rank) agreed. I didn't want to throw any obstacles in the way of this fight, so we agreed. I think it's a silly date because there's no Mexican fighter involved on that date, but Floyd wanted this for May 2nd, and Manny went along with it.
> 
> BC â€" Is Floyd trying to price himself out of the fight?
> 
> BA â€" Negotiations have been going on and as far as we are concerned they are complete.
> 
> BC â€" So Floyd just won't sign the damn contract?
> 
> BA â€" They can't produce Floyd to agree. It's the same thing that happened with Ross Greenberg a few years ago when we agreed on everything then they couldn't produce Floyd Mayweather. Same thing when we got past the drug testing, Pacquiao agreed, and Mayweather wouldn't. This is no different than any other time.
> 
> BC â€" I'm trying to get out of you, for the fans, what the hold up is.
> 
> BA â€" Brad, Mayweather knows more about the boxing end of this, not the business end of this, the boxing side. He's a student of boxing. The worst style that he can fight is Manny Pacquiao, who's left handed, who throws punches from all angles, and will match him in speed. That's not a good fight for Floyd Mayweather.
> 
> BC â€" It's a good payday though Bob. Floyd loves money and this would be an awful lot of money.
> 
> BA â€" I understand that it's a good payday and it's something that the public really wants, but when he (Floyd) looks over the terrain, he realizes that the worst opponent for him is Manny Pacquiao.
> 
> BC â€" How far can you guys let this go before you have to move on and look for someone else to fight?
> 
> BA â€" We are going to push this to the end. We're not going to let them off of the hook. We want this fight to happen. The public wants it. It's time to stop fu#@ing around. He needs to get some cajones. Even if its a difficult fight to accept for him, he needs to take it and do the best that he can.
> 
> BC â€" Thanks for the update. I'll be in touch.
> 
> BA â€" Thanks Brad.


yeah Arum can fuck off


----------



## PBFred

Arum just confirmed that the fight is done. :happy

Floyd always sits on it for a bit and lets the other side get all hot and bothered. :lol:

Announcement any minute, I'm guessing.


----------



## megavolt

PBFred said:


> Arum just confirmed that the fight is done. :happy
> 
> Floyd always sits on it for a bit and lets the other side get all hot and bothered. :lol:
> 
> Announcement any minute, I'm guessing.


maaaan post ur source lol

Edit: nvm you meant the interview above. This aint done till the first bell lol watch


----------



## Abraham

gander tasco said:


> http://www.examiner.com/article/bob...igned-off-on-everything-but-mayweather-hasn-t
> 
> I just spoke with Top Rank CEO Bob Arum. He pulled no punches. Arum says that Manny Pacquiao and Top Rank have agreed to and signed off on all points concerning the big fight between the two prize fighting icons. Arum says that they are just waiting for Floyd's side to deliver Floyd. Arum is frustrated that there's still no sign of Floyd stepping up and signing the dotted line.
> 
> Below is the Q&A between myself and Bob Arum.
> 
> BC â€" Bob thanks for talking to me. Before we talk about Mayweather /Pacquiao, talk about your upcoming shows in January and February.
> 
> BA â€" We are very active and working on more HBO dates putting our fighters to work. Were gonna keep busy, and we are obviously busy trying to put the Pacquiao Vs. Mayweather fight together.
> 
> BC â€" Share with the fans where the negotiations are at with the fight.
> 
> BA â€" As far as we are concerned, we've negotiated all of the points, and we are all in accord. Pacquiao signed off on everything, and we are ready to rumble. I can't say the same for the other guy, but that's not my job. The people representing the other guy have to deliver him, and that's what we are waiting for.
> 
> BC â€" Is there truth that a venue has been agreed on?
> 
> BA â€" Everything is agreed to. People need to understand that. everything is agreed to by my guy (Pacquiao) and his (Mayweather's) representatives. Manny has signed off, now we are just waiting for the other side to deliver Mayweather.
> 
> BC â€" What's the difference between this time around and other so called attempts to get this fight done?
> 
> BA â€" It's the same bullshit. His people negotiate, then they say there's no negotiations, then Mayweather never steps up to the plate. It just solidifies my feeling all along that Mayweather doesn't want to fight Pacquiao. He never did.
> 
> BC â€" So this time is no different than any other time?
> 
> BA â€" The only difference this time is because Leslie Moonves (CEO CBS) has been doing some stellar work trying to close this match. He's met with everybody, he's talked to everybody. There's no question in my mind that Showtime and CBS want this match to happen.
> 
> BC â€" So Many is good with everything?
> 
> BA â€" Manny is good, and Top Rank is good.
> 
> BC â€" So Floyd is holding up this whole thing?
> 
> BA â€" That's the way I see it.
> 
> BC â€" Is Top Rank good for the May 2nd date?
> 
> BA â€" They wanted May 2nd and we (Top Rank) agreed. I didn't want to throw any obstacles in the way of this fight, so we agreed. I think it's a silly date because there's no Mexican fighter involved on that date, but Floyd wanted this for May 2nd, and Manny went along with it.
> 
> BC â€" Is Floyd trying to price himself out of the fight?
> 
> BA â€" Negotiations have been going on and as far as we are concerned they are complete.
> 
> BC â€" So Floyd just won't sign the damn contract?
> 
> BA â€" They can't produce Floyd to agree. It's the same thing that happened with Ross Greenberg a few years ago when we agreed on everything then they couldn't produce Floyd Mayweather. Same thing when we got past the drug testing, Pacquiao agreed, and Mayweather wouldn't. This is no different than any other time.
> 
> BC â€" I'm trying to get out of you, for the fans, what the hold up is.
> 
> BA â€" Brad, Mayweather knows more about the boxing end of this, not the business end of this, the boxing side. He's a student of boxing. The worst style that he can fight is Manny Pacquiao, who's left handed, who throws punches from all angles, and will match him in speed. That's not a good fight for Floyd Mayweather.
> 
> BC â€" It's a good payday though Bob. Floyd loves money and this would be an awful lot of money.
> 
> BA â€" I understand that it's a good payday and it's something that the public really wants, but when he (Floyd) looks over the terrain, he realizes that the worst opponent for him is Manny Pacquiao.
> 
> BC â€" How far can you guys let this go before you have to move on and look for someone else to fight?
> 
> BA â€" We are going to push this to the end. We're not going to let them off of the hook. We want this fight to happen. The public wants it. It's time to stop fu#@ing around. He needs to get some cajones. Even if its a difficult fight to accept for him, he needs to take it and do the best that he can.
> 
> BC â€" Thanks for the update. I'll be in touch.
> 
> BA â€" Thanks Brad.


If we take Bob's word for it, this doesn't sound so good.


----------



## PBFred

megavolt said:


> maaaan post ur source lol


Gander's post. Arum did an interview today and said that everything is agreed to from both sides and they are simply waiting for Floyd to sign the contract. Floyd does this all the time. Remember he left Mosley sitting for weeks before finally signing and announcing the fight. Canelo too was waiting for a couple of weeks last year. Part of the pre-fight mind games.

What's leaked out:

May 2, MGM Grand. Showtime.
60/40 split.
Mayweather first in the promotion, last to the ring with virtually all of the other a side benefits.

:lama :hammer :baz


----------



## PBFred

Abraham said:


> If we take Bob's word for it, this doesn't sound so good.


This has pretty well leaked out anyway. Bob just confirmed a lot of the speculation. He is being truthful IMO.


----------



## Abraham

PBFred said:


> Gander's post. Arum did an interview today and said that everything is agreed to from both sides and they are simply waiting for Floyd to sign the contract. Floyd does this all the time. Remember he left Mosley sitting for weeks before finally signing and announcing the fight. Canelo too was waiting for a couple of weeks last year. Part of the pre-fight mind games.
> 
> What's leaked out:
> 
> May 2, MGM Grand. Showtime.
> 60/40 split.
> Mayweather first in the promotion, last to the ring with virtually all of the other a side benefits.
> 
> :lama :hammer :baz


Man, gtfo with that misleading shit. The fight isn't "done" as you said. It will only be done when BOTH sides sign, and Mayweather apparently hasn't signed. Arum didn't say anything about Mayweather agreeing...he said all the terms have been laid out, and now they're waiting on him. He didn't even say the announcement was imminent, and he sure as fuck didn't sound 100% confident that this thing is a done deal.


----------



## PBFred

Haymon will have the day tomorrow so look for the fight to be announced Thursday or Friday. Manny is in the US too for the Miss Universe thing.

I'm guessing both will be front and center during Super Bowl week as the official start of the promotion.

Done and done.


----------



## PBFred

Abraham said:


> Man, gtfo with that misleading shit. The fight isn't "done" as you said. It will only be done when BOTH sides sign, and Mayweather apparently hasn't signed. Arum didn't say anything about Mayweather agreeing...he said all the terms have been laid out, and now they're waiting on him. He didn't even say the announcement was imminent, and he sure as fuck didn't sound 100% confident that this thing is a done deal.


Sit tight and don't get so emotional.


----------



## bballchump11

PBFred said:


> Sit tight and don't get so emotional.


No Fuck YOU man. Mayweather isn't going to fight Pacquiao. He's scared man. He can't fight him. I've been believing that he was scared for the past 5 years and I won't be proven wrong


----------



## Abraham

PBFred said:


> Sit tight and don't get so emotional.


Man, after all the shit they've put us through over the last 5 years how can I - or any other fan not be emotional? Do you realize how big of a letdown it'll be if this shit gets fucked up yet again? I think we should boycott both of them if that happens. I'm trying to be optimistic, but then Arum says shit like that...:-(


----------



## PBFred

bballchump11 said:


> No Fuck YOU man. Mayweather isn't going to fight Pacquiao. He's scared man. He can't fight him. I've been believing that he was scared for the past 5 years and I won't be proven wrong


:smile

It's done, bball. Lot's of between the lines out there to be read. I'm more sure of this than I was when I called the Canelo fight on ESB before it was announced. @Juiceboxbiotch will remember that :deal


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> No Fuck YOU man. Mayweather isn't going to fight Pacquiao. He's scared man. He can't fight him. I've been believing that he was scared for the past 5 years and I won't be proven wrong


Honestly, dude. What are you going to think if Mayweather doesn't agree this time around? The Pac side seems to have given in to all his demands. I mean, what would be the reason for him to say no this time around, and wold you defend it if he does?


----------



## tliang1000

bballchump11 said:


> No Fuck YOU man. Mayweather isn't going to fight Pacquiao. He's scared man. He can't fight him. I've been believing that he was scared for the past 5 years and I won't be proven wrong


Secretly Pacturds doesn't want to see the fight happen so they can get a moral victory for Pac. Floyd's gonna tap that ass!


----------



## bballchump11

PBFred said:


> :smile
> 
> It's done, bball. Lot's of between the lines out there to be read. I'm more sure of this than I was when I called the Canelo fight on ESB before it was announced. @Juiceboxbiotch will remember that :deal


I can trust your opinion on this. Though what happened with Mayweather/Martinez? :smile


----------



## PBFred

Abraham said:


> Man, after all the shit they've put us through over the last 5 years how can I - or any other fan not be emotional? Do you realize how big of a letdown it'll be if this shit gets fucked up yet again? I think we should boycott both of them if that happens. I'm trying to be optimistic, but then Arum says shit like that...:-(


I've been obsessed with following every development since the initial leak on January 3. We are set to receive great news. Trust me.


----------



## Abraham

PBFred said:


> :smile
> 
> It's done, bball. Lot's of between the lines out there to be read. I'm more sure of this than I was when I called the Canelo fight on ESB before it was announced. @Juiceboxbiotch will remember that :deal


The last question I asked bball is directed at you, as well.


----------



## PBFred

bballchump11 said:


> I can trust your opinion on this. Though what happened with Mayweather/Martinez? :smile


You have a memory like an elephant. :lol: I'll be 2 for 3 shortly.


----------



## PBFred

Abraham said:


> The last question I asked bball is directed at you, as well.


If the fight doesn't get announced, I am forever a Pactard.


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Honestly, dude. What are you going to think if Mayweather doesn't agree this time around? The Pac side seems to have given in to all his demands. I mean, what would be the reason for him to say no this time around, and wold you defend it if he does?


the negotiations have been behind the scenes for the most part. So I wouldn't jump up and rush an opinion before gathering information first. If the negotiations fall apart, both sides will give their side.


tliang1000 said:


> Secretly Pacturds doesn't want to see the fight happen so they can get a moral victory for Pac. Floyd's gonna tap that ass!


I've been getting that same exact impression as well. @Abraham isn't a pactard, so I wasn't teasing him in particular.


----------



## Abraham

PBFred said:


> If the fight doesn't get announced, I am forever a Pactard.


I'm a HUGE Mayweather fan, and always have been. I've always liked him more than Pac, and I always, and still do, favor him to win. However. If he doesn't sign this time around, he will lose a fan, and I don't think that would be petty of me. Barring some catastrophe a la Paul Williams, there is NO reason for him not to sign.


----------



## PBFred

Alright, I'm signing off. Will be back to celebrate with all of you meatheads once the fight is officially announced. Cheers :happy


----------



## Reppin501

I literally can not wait...what is going to be funny is...mark my words the minute this fight is announced the built in/pre fight excuses are going to start. Not from the full on Pactards but from those who attempt to remain somewhat credible, but still hate on Floyd at every turn.


----------



## ChampionsForever

As stated before, if Mayweather now doesn't step up to the plate he will lose even his most hardcore fans, it will go down as the biggest act of cowardice in boxing, people should boycott his fights.


----------



## bballchump11

Reppin501 said:


> I literally can not wait...what is going to be funny is...mark my words the minute this fight is announced the built in/pre fight excuses are going to start. Not from the full on Pactards but from those who attempt to remain somewhat credible, but still hate on Floyd at every turn.


I can see it now. 
Well Manny wasn't in his prime anymore. 
Uh Floyd only wanted to fight him post Marquez. 
Manny from 2009 would have won 
Floyd knew Pacquiao would be easier than Khan
Yeah we know Mayweather was better than Pacquiao. Why doesn't he fight GGG?
Pacquiao was distracted because of er.. Congress. 
Pacquiao's mom wasn't there to do her voodoo.
Socks! No it was the gloves.

:lol:


----------



## Abraham

Reppin501 said:


> I literally can not wait...what is going to be funny is...mark my words the minute this fight is announced the built in/pre fight excuses are going to start. Not from the full on Pactards but from those who attempt to remain somewhat credible, but still hate on Floyd at every turn.


I do agree with this.


----------



## tliang1000

When the fight secured and ready to go... you will hear how pac is shot and floyd waited.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> I can see it now.
> Well Manny wasn't in his prime anymore.
> Uh Floyd only wanted to fight him post Marquez.
> Manny from 2009 would have won
> Floyd knew Pacquiao would be easier than Khan
> Yeah we know Mayweather was better than Pacquiao. *Why doesn't he fight GGG?*
> Pacquiao was distracted because of er.. Congress.
> Pacquiao's mom wasn't there to do her voodoo.
> Socks! No it was the gloves.
> 
> :lol:


the most bitch ****** excuse of them all seeing as ggg is reluctant to step up himself

meanwhile Floyd has stepped up countless times in his career


----------



## shaunster101

Flomos already trying to dismiss excuses that haven't been made yet. 

Love it. Fanboys gon fanboy.


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> the most bitch ****** excuse of them all seeing as ggg is reluctant to step up himself
> 
> meanwhile Floyd has stepped up countless times in his career


I made this same point also. People talk about Floyd taking a "risk" and fighting GGG when GGG hasn't taken a single risk his whole career :yep


----------



## Abraham

tliang1000 said:


> When the fight secured and ready to go... you will hear how pac is shot and floyd waited.


Yeah, that's what they'll say. The thing is, though, even though the fight should have happened 4 or 5 years ago, they are both very fortunate that the fight is still this relevant. We all are, actually. That far removed from it's due date, and it's still the biggest fight in boxing by far, and one of the biggest fights in boxing history. That is remarkable, imo, and I hope all of that petty bullshit that happened in the past doesn't take too much luster off the fight.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

shaunster101 said:


> Flomos already trying to dismiss excuses that haven't been made yet.
> 
> Love it. Fanboys gon fanboy.


sup bitch ******

u still kill time at them whack azz house parties with your knock off shades and cheap cream jacket



bballchump11 said:


> I made this same point also. People talk about Floyd taking a "risk" and fighting GGG when GGG hasn't taken a single risk his whole career :yep


yep going up ONE weight division to fight some of the best guys there (Ward, Froch, etc) isn't a stretch for a good fighter


----------



## Reppin501

shaunster101 said:


> Flomos already trying to dismiss excuses that haven't been made yet.
> 
> Love it. Fanboys gon fanboy.


Ahhh...bro you're better than this. Why you mad though?


----------



## knowimuch

bballchump11 said:


> I can see it now.
> Well Manny wasn't in his prime anymore.
> Uh Floyd only wanted to fight him post Marquez.
> Manny from 2009 would have won
> Floyd knew Pacquiao would be easier than Khan
> Yeah we know Mayweather was better than Pacquiao. Why doesn't he fight GGG?
> Pacquiao was distracted because of er.. Congress.
> Pacquiao's mom wasn't there to do her voodoo.
> Socks! No it was the gloves.
> 
> :lol:


I can see what you mean, but really Pac *is* not prime anymore, still elite, still a good win. but that goes either way tbh
the rest of the excuses are ofc bullcrap excuses


----------



## tezel8764

knowimuch said:


> I can see what you mean, *but really Pac is not prime anymore*, still elite, still a good win. but that goes either way tbh
> the rest of the excuses are ofc bullcrap excuses


Neither is Floyd. :conf


----------



## TeddyL

What is going on here can be explained by the following

In lining up Cotto and insisting and May 2nd, Canelo terrified Floyd. He terrified him because he knew Canelo Vs Cotto would take May 2nd from him. Canelo vs Cotto taking the date goes against Mayweathers "I can fight anybody , a nobody, and I am still the biggest draw" image that he tries to put out.

Floyd wants to be the biggest attraction in boxing ALWAYS. He wants to pick his date. Yet here is a situation where he cannot do it.

So it all starts when Mayweather promotions tries to talk to Cotto... tries to steal him from Canelo and get him to fight Mayweather on May 2nd instead and therby ruining Canelo's plans... but.. that doesnt work.

and so the *ONLY* fight which can get him his date back.. and move Cotto VS Canelo off May 2nd IS... MAYWEATHER VS PACQUAIO.

So Mayweather began talking like he wanted Pac on May 2nd. Hence why on the live interview on SHO he explicitly said 'I want pac blah blah *ON MAY 2ND*" - saying the words May 2nd were the entire purpose of that speech.

Mayweather does not want to fight Pacquaio as long as BOB ARUM receives any money from it happening. FACT. Mayweather is not scared of Pac. He is confident he beats him easy, but he does not want BOB ARUM making any money from him EVER AGAIN

The fact Floyd is even talking about fighting Pacquaio... *EVEN SAYING HIS NAME ON SHO,* which normally he would avoid ever doing so that BOB doesn't get free promotion for his man, is evidence that Floyd himself knows that the only way he keeps May 2nd is by bringing in Pacquaio into the equation.

His aim in appearing to want to fight Pac is to make Canelo and Cotto agree to another date or ruin the fight plans entirely. He will push it so close that they will have to move.

COULD FLOYD END UP FIGHTING PAC ON MAY 2ND? SURE... ITS POSSIBLE. DOES HE WANT TO? *HELL NO* A) he doesnt want BOB taking a dime.
B) if he fights Pac on May 2nd it looks from the outside like he did it because he had to in order to stay on may 2nd as the biggest draw, LIKE HE NEEDED PAC.. and in the world of Floyd Mayweather he doesn't want to be seen like he needs anyone - because he is the A SIDE , the draw, all that matters, #1

And so in Floyds ideal world.. He will go on appearing as if he wants it.. letting negotiations go on. His hope is that Canelo and Cotto move off the date, he then will ensure the Pac fight doesnt come off by insisting on some kind of outrageous demand and then he will fight someone else. He stays being seen as the biggest draw in boxing.. THE END

THAT IS WHAT IS HAPPENING HERE.

Until they are both in the ring and the bell is about to go I won't believe it, and the reason is that I understand how much Floyd hates Bob Arum.

and to those who seem to think theres other fights out there for Floyd bigger than Cotto Canelo.... if that were true non of these negotiations, none of this talk, none of this 'Floyd talking about Pac on SHO' would even be taking place.


----------



## knowimuch

knowimuch said:


> I can see what you mean, but really Pac *is* not prime anymore, still elite, still a good win. *but that goes either way* tbh
> the rest of the excuses are ofc bullcrap excuses





tezel8764 said:


> Neither is Floyd. :conf


 VoliÃ¡


----------



## Kurushi

tezel8764 said:


> Neither is Floyd. :conf


Precisely. And, stylistically speaking, Algieri was probably better practice for Pac (going into a Floyd fight) than Maidana was for Mayweather (going into a Pac fight).


----------



## Reppin501

TeddyL said:


> What is going on here can be explained by the following
> 
> In lining up Cotto and insisting and May 2nd, Canelo terrified Floyd. He terrified him because he knew Canelo Vs Cotto would take May 2nd from him. Canelo vs Cotto taking the date goes against Mayweathers "I can fight anybody , a nobody, and I am still the biggest draw" image that he tries to put out.
> 
> Floyd wants to be the biggest attraction in boxing ALWAYS. He wants to pick his date. Yet here is a situation where he cannot do it.
> 
> So it all starts when Mayweather promotions tries to talk to Cotto... tries to steal him from Canelo and get him to fight Mayweather on May 2nd instead and therby ruining Canelo's plans... but.. that doesnt work.
> 
> and so the *ONLY* fight which can get him his date back.. and move Cotto VS Canelo off May 2nd IS... MAYWEATHER VS PACQUAIO.
> 
> So Mayweather began talking like he wanted Pac on May 2nd. Hence why on the live interview on SHO he explicitly said 'I want pac blah blah *ON MAY 2ND*" - saying the words May 2nd were the entire purpose of that speech.
> 
> Mayweather does not want to fight Pacquaio as long as BOB ARUM receives any money from it happening. FACT. Mayweather is not scared of Pac. He is confident he beats him easy, but he does not want BOB ARUM making any money from him EVER AGAIN
> 
> The fact Floyd is even talking about fighting Pacquaio... *EVEN SAYING HIS NAME ON SHO,* which normally he would avoid ever doing so that BOB doesn't get free promotion for his man, is evidence that Floyd himself knows that the only way he keeps May 2nd is by bringing in Pacquaio into the equation.
> 
> His aim in appearing to want to fight Pac is to make Canelo and Cotto agree to another date or ruin the fight plans entirely. He will push it so close that they will have to move.
> 
> COULD FLOYD END UP FIGHTING PAC ON MAY 2ND? SURE... ITS POSSIBLE. DOES HE WANT TO? *HELL NO* A) he doesnt want BOB taking a dime.
> B) if he fights Pac on May 2nd it looks from the outside like he did it because he had to in order to stay on may 2nd as the biggest draw, LIKE HE NEEDED PAC.. and in the world of Floyd Mayweather he doesn't want to be seen like he needs anyone - because he is the A SIDE , the draw, all that matters, #1
> 
> And so in Floyds ideal world.. He will go on appearing as if he wants it.. letting negotiations go on. His hope is that Canelo and Cotto move off the date, he then will ensure the Pac fight doesnt come off by insisting on some kind of outrageous demand and then he will fight someone else. He stays being seen as the biggest draw in boxing.. THE END
> 
> THAT IS WHAT IS HAPPENING HERE.
> 
> Until they are both in the ring and the bell is about to go I won't believe it, and the reason is that I understand how much Floyd hates Bob Arum.
> 
> and to those who seem to think theres other fights out there for Floyd bigger than Cotto Canelo.... if that were true non of these negotiations, none of this talk, none of this 'Floyd talking about Pac on SHO' would even be taking place.


Man this is stupid as fuck...no disrespect.


----------



## Concrete

bballchump11 said:


> I can see it now.
> Well Manny wasn't in his prime anymore.
> Uh Floyd only wanted to fight him post Marquez.
> Manny from 2009 would have won
> Floyd knew Pacquiao would be easier than Khan
> Yeah we know Mayweather was better than Pacquiao. Why doesn't he fight GGG?
> Pacquiao was distracted because of er.. Congress.
> Pacquiao's mom wasn't there to do her voodoo.
> Socks! No it was the gloves.
> 
> :lol:


The crazy part about it. If Mayweather and Pacquiao fought after the Hatton(Pac) fight. And Mayweather won, nobody would have known how good Pac was at WW and the win would have been viewed as a cherry pic on a smaller fighter coming up in weight.

Perception is everything.


----------



## Undefeated

It should have been 2010 they fought and im pretty bored of both these guys now and near the end of their careers theyre forced to fight as most people have really lost interest in them both especially after the Marquez fight and the fact that a new generation of fighters are really starting to emerge, what was Pacs last few PPV numbers been and even Mayweathers are going down other than the Canelo fight so hopefully we get a double KO and they both retire and put an end to this 5 year farce.


----------



## Guest

Why the fuck is Arum giving an interview like that. Whether right or wrong, Mayweather is a fucking sensitive little bitch and talking like that is only going to hamper the fight.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Looks like 2 fights are in the contracts


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

@bballchump11

and this is why boxing fans don't deserve and can't have nice things

when the most anticipated and delayed fight in years is on the verge of going down you ugly motherfuckers still find ways to be dissatisfied

in all my life dealings boxing fans are one of the most ungrateful groups I've ran across


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

http://www.boxingscene.com/ariza-gives-his-take-on-mayweather-pacquiao-talks--86293

Ariza speaks. Says if bop gets in the way again, emmanuel needs to grow a nut and stand up to him for the sake of this fight


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @bballchump11
> 
> and this is why boxing fans don't deserve and can't have nice things
> 
> when the most anticipated and delayed fight in years is on the verge of going down you ugly motherfuckers still find ways to be dissatisfied
> 
> in all my life dealings boxing fans are one of the most ungrateful groups I've ran across


:lol: you feel me. They're still the number 1 and 2 best fighters in the world (depending on how you rate Rigo and Ward)


----------



## JeffJoiner

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: you feel me. They're still the number 1 and 2 best fighters in the world (depending on how you rate Rigo and Ward)


It's like hooking up with an ultra hit girl from high school after she's put on the freshman 15. She's still hot. You can either focus on that and be happy or nit pick the extra pounds.


----------



## bballchump11

This is so true from Ariza http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19007.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

Pacquiao hasn't done anything with actions. It's very easy to jump in front of a group of reporters and say, "Yeah, I want the fight." Talk is cheap. If you want this fight to happen, act like you want this fight to happen. There's been no consistency on that side. To sit there and turn offer after offer down, and then turn around and say you'll fight for free and you'll do it for charity, to me, that doesn't show somebody who really wants to fight somebody. How realistic is that? You've just taken the seriousness out of the negotiation when you say you'll fight for free. I mean seriously, at that point, you lose me.

When you say that you'll fight for free and let's do it for charity, do you really want me to take you seriously? It begs the question, are you taking this seriously? You shouldn't be joking about fighting for free, seriously, because all you do is you make a joke of it. When Stephen Espinoza says that they'll offer you $40 million and 35% of pay-per-view, and a week later you turn down the offer and say you'll take less money and you'll fight for free, you've made the whole thing trivial. You've made the whole negotiations just seem trivial, so at that point, it doesn't become serious anymore, or it tells me you're not taking it serious.


----------



## bballchump11

JeffJoiner said:


> It's like hooking up with an ultra hit girl from high school after she's put on the freshman 15. She's still hot. You can either focus on that and be happy or nit pick the extra pounds.


yeah I feel you. I had 4 years to cope with it :yep


----------



## JeffJoiner

bballchump11 said:


> This is so true from Ariza http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19007.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> Pacquiao hasn't done anything with actions. It's very easy to jump in front of a group of reporters and say, "Yeah, I want the fight." Talk is cheap. If you want this fight to happen, act like you want this fight to happen. There's been no consistency on that side. To sit there and turn offer after offer down, and then turn around and say you'll fight for free and you'll do it for charity, to me, that doesn't show somebody who really wants to fight somebody. How realistic is that? You've just taken the seriousness out of the negotiation when you say you'll fight for free. I mean seriously, at that point, you lose me.
> 
> When you say that you'll fight for free and let's do it for charity, do you really want me to take you seriously? It begs the question, are you taking this seriously? You shouldn't be joking about fighting for free, seriously, because all you do is you make a joke of it. When Stephen Espinoza says that they'll offer you $40 million and 35% of pay-per-view, and a week later you turn down the offer and say you'll take less money and you'll fight for free, you've made the whole thing trivial. You've made the whole negotiations just seem trivial, so at that point, it doesn't become serious anymore, or it tells me you're not taking it serious.


Ariza is an asshole but he's right here. Manny has needed to man up and direct Bob for a long time. He's subservient to Bob when the agency relationship is supposed to act in reverse.

I never buy the "who my agent wants" from any athlete.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> This is so true from Ariza http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19007.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> Pacquiao hasn't done anything with actions. It's very easy to jump in front of a group of reporters and say, "Yeah, I want the fight." Talk is cheap. If you want this fight to happen, act like you want this fight to happen. There's been no consistency on that side. To sit there and turn offer after offer down, and then turn around and say you'll fight for free and you'll do it for charity, to me, that doesn't show somebody who really wants to fight somebody. How realistic is that? You've just taken the seriousness out of the negotiation when you say you'll fight for free. I mean seriously, at that point, you lose me.
> 
> When you say that you'll fight for free and let's do it for charity, do you really want me to take you seriously? It begs the question, are you taking this seriously? You shouldn't be joking about fighting for free, seriously, because all you do is you make a joke of it. When Stephen Espinoza says that they'll offer you $40 million and 35% of pay-per-view, and a week later you turn down the offer and say you'll take less money and you'll fight for free, you've made the whole thing trivial. You've made the whole negotiations just seem trivial, so at that point, it doesn't become serious anymore, or it tells me you're not taking it serious.


This is what I was alluding to the other day about Team Pac saying one thing, but contradicting themselves in the next breath.

Once upon a time Pacquiao would say he's agreed to all OSDT requests from Team Mayweather only to do an interview the next day saying "Mayweather's not the commission".

Contradictions....

But I also will say Floyd has contradicted himself as well:

"Yes, Manny Pacquiao, you're next" - Floyd Mayweather

"I never said Manny Pacquiao was next" - Floyd Mayweather

Hopefully the fight gets made.


----------



## PetetheKing

tliang1000 said:


> Secretly Pacturds doesn't want to see the fight happen so they can get a moral victory for Pac. Floyd's gonna tap that ass!


They still have something invested in the man, particularly when it comes to Pac vs Floyd in terms of legacy. But honestly, can you blame them? Pac's style isn't conducive to longevity. The fact he's as good as he's with all the wars and with his style at the age of 36 proves how much of a marvel he is. An absolute phenom, and obviously boxing's depth pool decline doesn't hurt either. Floyd's declined a little bit but within his style it's far less impactful to his effectiveness. I mean, shot, lazy, blown up James Toney fought effectively nearing his 40's. It's like Kobe vs Wade in terms of styles & longevity. I could be wrong maybe Wade can still do it at 35-36 (Though Kobe's got 19 years in). The point still stands. Pac's odds were dramatically more viable (And not in anyway a long-shot) vs Floyd in 09-10 when his blistering through the division and Floyd was just coming off a layoff.

And yes, Pac looked fine against Algieri. Algieri... but he didn't have to prove he could still fight for three minutes of every round when he could simply outbox his opponent from the center of the ring.


----------



## PetetheKing

bballchump11 said:


> I can see it now.
> Well Manny wasn't in his prime anymore.
> Uh Floyd only wanted to fight him post Marquez.
> Manny from 2009 would have won
> Floyd knew Pacquiao would be easier than Khan
> Yeah we know Mayweather was better than Pacquiao. Why doesn't he fight GGG?
> Pacquiao was distracted because of er.. Congress.
> Pacquiao's mom wasn't there to do her voodoo.
> Socks! No it was the gloves.
> 
> :lol:


It'll be SRL-esque but to an even greater degree. Floyd would have done it to himself, though, beating Pac, regardless of whether it's now or 2009 will still garner him enough credit to be considered the best fighter of this generation (By most sensible boxing fans, writers, & historians). Just like it helped shaped SRL image as being superior in legacy terms to Hagler.


----------



## DBerry

*Bob Arum says Pac Man has agreed to terms for a May 2nd Mayweather fight!*

Including a 60/40 cut in favour of Mayweather.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxin...rms-for-floyd-mayweather-fight-012634983.html


----------



## Doc

It's basically because canelo placed mayweather in a position where he must participate in a huge event to keep his favorite Mexican holidays. .

I don't mind. . Can't wait to see this.


----------



## bballchump11

Doc said:


> It's basically because canelo placed mayweather in a position where he must participate in a huge event to keep his favorite Mexican holidays. .
> 
> I don't mind. . Can't wait to see this.


lol @MichiganWarrior, look at him trying to get a moral victory


----------



## Bogotazo

http://espndeportes.espn.go.com/videohub/video/clipDeportes?id=deportes:2274325

JMM:

-Signing the fight is the most important thing because this is the best thing that could happen to boxing right now 
-If Floyd doesn't sign now, it's out of fear, because what else can it be? We've known Manny wants to fight for years
-Having fought both, Floyd is defensively the best in the world, always moving backwards and counter-punching, and Manny's speed and power makes it a great fight 
-Every fight is a coin tossed in the air; it's a great fight because Mayweather is not used to fighting fighters that have the speed and punch that Pacquiao does; we have to see whether the reflexes and mobility in the ring is the same as it was for Floyd 4, 5 years ago.
-(Would an outcome affect a possible decision for a 5th fight?) No I don't think it would influence it, I've said there's no reason for it, we won the fights we had him where the judges didn't see the same way, not my or the fans' fault, in the 4th fight it was clear who was the better fighter between us. Now the most important thing is for them to determine who's the best in boxing right now between Floyd Mayweather and Manny Pacquiao after many years of this fight cooking without getting to an agreement


----------



## DobyZhee

*Local news confirmed:Manny set to fight Mayweather on May 2nd*

Holy shit..

Will have vid up


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> This is so true from Ariza http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19007.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> Pacquiao hasn't done anything with actions. It's very easy to jump in front of a group of reporters and say, "Yeah, I want the fight." Talk is cheap. If you want this fight to happen, act like you want this fight to happen. There's been no consistency on that side. To sit there and turn offer after offer down, and then turn around and say you'll fight for free and you'll do it for charity, to me, that doesn't show somebody who really wants to fight somebody. How realistic is that? You've just taken the seriousness out of the negotiation when you say you'll fight for free. I mean seriously, at that point, you lose me.
> 
> When you say that you'll fight for free and let's do it for charity, do you really want me to take you seriously? It begs the question, are you taking this seriously? You shouldn't be joking about fighting for free, seriously, because all you do is you make a joke of it. When Stephen Espinoza says that they'll offer you $40 million and 35% of pay-per-view, and a week later you turn down the offer and say you'll take less money and you'll fight for free, you've made the whole thing trivial. You've made the whole negotiations just seem trivial, so at that point, it doesn't become serious anymore, or it tells me you're not taking it serious.


he's a politician and understands that saying stupid shit like do it for free will make media headlines

the stupid masses will eat it right up. this man wants the fight he'll do it for free

that sounds much better than saying 60/40 I'll beat ur azz even if that's realistically a step towards the fight


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> http://espndeportes.espn.go.com/videohub/video/clipDeportes?id=deportes:2274325
> 
> JMM:
> 
> -Signing the fight is the most important thing because this is the best thing that could happen to boxing right now
> -If Floyd doesn't sign now, it's out of fear, because what else can it be? We've known Manny wants to fight for years
> -Having fought both, Floyd is defensively the best in the world, always moving backwards and counter-punching, and Manny's speed and power makes it a great fight
> -Every fight is a coin tossed in the air; it's a great fight because Mayweather is not used to fighting fighters that have the speed and punch that Pacquiao does; we have to see whether the reflexes and mobility in the ring is the same as it was for Floyd 4, 5 years ago.
> -(Would an outcome affect a possible decision for a 5th fight?) No I don't think it would influence it, I've said there's no reason for it, we won the fights we had him where the judges didn't see the same way, not my or the fans' fault, in the 4th fight it was clear who was the better fighter between us. Now the most important thing is for them to determine who's the best in boxing right now between Floyd Mayweather and Manny Pacquiao after many years of this fight cooking without getting to an agreement


it seems like working in the media has caused him to act 'neutral' on the grounds of political correctness

he used to have a very firm prediction that Floyd gives a beating to emmanuel


----------



## DobyZhee

Pacquiao by KO!!


----------



## ChampionsForever

Im a Pacfan (tard) and you won't hear any excuses from me, the "Pac has slipped" argument should be met with "so has Floyd" because both are true. I did think Pac had a great chance in 2010 but I also know how styles make fights, I remember how I was in a very small minority when I said JMM was going to give the new and improved super Pac hell in the 3rd match, 80% of people literally thought he would walk right through the guy, I actually bet Â£50 on a draw at something like 40/1, so close!.

I think Mayweather wins a decision, Pac is still my favourite fighter, and I'd still dislike Mayweather, just keep the excuses at a minimum.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

yo dobz u bout to watch that emmanuel movie comin out in theaters later this month


----------



## Bogotazo

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> it seems like working in the media has caused him to act 'neutral' on the grounds of political correctness
> 
> he used to have a very firm prediction that Floyd gives a beating to emmanuel


He's said before he favors Floyd but always said the fight was worth seeing, if asked directly who would win he'd answer again Floyd most likely.


----------



## DobyZhee

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> yo dobz u bout to watch that emmanuel movie comin out in theaters later this month


My friend tried to make me watch it on his iPhone while eating lunch today.

I told him to fuck off with that shit.

I'm not gonna watch a movie about Manny Pacquiao. I already know the script.

Shit dad kills and eats family dog.

Pac moves out, goes to Manila. Kicks some ass selling bread and cigarettes.

Comes to America and gets rejected by gyms.

Finds Freddie Roach.

Pays for circus entereauge..

Takes advances from Bob Arum.

Takes Ariza protein shakes and likes them. Didn't know they were that good but illegal.

Makes millions fight anybody but slick fighters..

Movie comes out

Fights Floyd in May..

It was all scripted all along


----------



## Bogotazo

You're late and he's not "set", they're still waiting on Floyd's signature.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

maybe it gets announced tomorrow at al's conference


----------



## Abraham

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> maybe it gets announced tomorrow at al's conference


It won't.


----------



## shaunster101

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> sup bitch ******
> 
> u still kill time at them whack azz house parties with your knock off shades and cheap cream jacket


:rofl

Takes a special kind of spastic to mock the clothes someone wears . . . To a fucking fancy dress party. atsch

Special needs Leon doing it again.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Bogotazo said:


> You're late and he's not "set", they're still waiting on Floyd's signature.


So what we're saying is its all set, we're just waiting for floyd to "read" and sign the contract.

Oh Shit this could take a while


----------



## DobyZhee

Bogotazo said:


> You're late and he's not "set", they're still waiting on Floyd's signature.


It's fuckin set retard. This isn't fight hype. This is Las Vegas news channel


----------



## DobyZhee

JohnAnthony said:


> So what we're saying is its all set, we're just waiting for floyd to "read" and sign the contract.
> 
> Oh Shit this could take a while


It's set retard. Floyd won't have to read it. Someone will say it slowly to him.

May 2nd motherfuckers.

Been waiting 7 years to shut these flomos up.

Floyd is gonna counterpunch mode. Pac not gonna throw and be too cautious.

Floyd fans gonna say he outboxed the shit outta Pac. Pac fans gonna say Pac too old.

90 dollars out the fans pockets..

Didn't really prove anything except these guys cashed out on a huge payday.


----------



## bballchump11

Do you realize how happy I'm going to be when Floyd finally goes on his twitter and makes the announcement? It'll be one of the best days of my life


----------



## knowimuch

DobyZhee said:


> It's set retard. Floyd won't have to read it. Someone will say it slowly to him.
> 
> May 2nd motherfuckers.
> 
> Been waiting 7 years to shut these flomos up.
> 
> Floyd is gonna counterpunch mode. Pac not gonna throw and be too cautious.
> 
> Floyd fans gonna say he outboxed the shit outta Pac. Pac fans gonna say Pac too old.
> 
> 90 dollars out the fans pockets..
> 
> Didn't really prove anything except these guys cashed out on a huge payday.


NostraDoby :deal


----------



## el mosquito

Pac by KO


----------



## shaunster101

DobyZhee said:


> It's set retard. Floyd won't have to read it. Someone will say it slowly to him.
> 
> May 2nd motherfuckers.
> 
> Been waiting 7 years to shut these flomos up.
> 
> Floyd is gonna counterpunch mode. Pac not gonna throw and be too cautious.
> 
> Floyd fans gonna say he outboxed the shit outta Pac. Pac fans gonna say Pac too old.
> 
> 90 dollars out the fans pockets..
> 
> Didn't really prove anything except these guys cashed out on a huge payday.


:deal


----------



## shaunster101

bballchump11 said:


> Do you realize how happy I'm going to be when Floyd finally goes on his twitter and makes the announcement? It'll be one of the best days of my life


A Floyd Mayweather Twitter announcement will be one of the best days of your life? For realz?


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> Do you realize how happy I'm going to be when Floyd finally goes on his twitter and makes the announcement? It'll be one of the best days of my life


I'll be really happy when you take a semester off to come to Vegas and hang out.

I'm welcoming you,PimpC,MrTony, Scurla and Sweethome to Vegas and kick it..

Make it happen BBall..

Oh btw, AT&T girl officially annoying


----------



## DobyZhee

knowimuch said:


> NostraDoby :deal


Then we'll get the rematch which will be worse than Maidana 2..

I predict the next bullshit fight that goes exactly how Pac May went down is f'n Ward-GGG


----------



## el mosquito

You wrong Doby. Pac's not gonna sit on his ass this time and turn this into a boring fight. Pac by KO.

man i wish pacdbest could come back to life on the build up of this fight


----------



## DobyZhee

el mosquito said:


> You wrong Doby. Pac's not gonna sit on his ass this time and turn this into a boring fight. Pac by KO.
> 
> man i wish pacdbest could come back to life on the build up of this fight


PAC is not going to chase Mayweather either. Floyd is gonna laugh as he's using the special 30*30 foot ring.

Pac's gonna egg him to trade.

Floyd's about self preservation. You really think he's gonna trade when one of those lefts finally land?


----------



## allenko1

DobyZhee said:


> I'll be really happy when you take a semester off to come to Vegas and hang out.
> 
> I'm welcoming you,PimpC,MrTony, Scurla and Sweethome to Vegas and kick it..
> 
> Make it happen BBall..
> 
> Oh btw, *AT&T girl officially annoying*


would though...


----------



## El-Terrible

So much for Arum using May 2nd as an excuse. SO Pacquiao has signed. If Mayweather backs down now, even the most hardened Flomo will have to admit the obvious. However, I don't think he will back out. Showtime have applied the right pressure - Floyd is being Floyd and letting the other side sweat but he'll sign - it seems basically Moonves/Espinoza have decided on what is a fair split and told Floyd "Sign it" - I can see it now "What? 60-40? I'm not signing that sh**" lol - he will sign because he's been expertly backed into a corner, over May 2nd, over Showtime, over only having Khan as a viable option...

You'd think he would be gagging to get this done, everyone thinks he will win, he'll make more money than he's ever made (which he loves) and his legacy gets a nice shot in the arm?


----------



## PetetheKing

DobyZhee said:


> It's set retard. Floyd won't have to read it. Someone will say it slowly to him.
> 
> May 2nd motherfuckers.
> 
> Been waiting 7 years to shut these flomos up.
> 
> Floyd is gonna counterpunch mode. Pac not gonna throw and be too cautious.
> 
> Floyd fans gonna say he outboxed the shit outta Pac. Pac fans gonna say Pac too old.
> 
> 90 dollars out the fans pockets..
> 
> Didn't really prove anything except these guys cashed out on a huge payday.


Oh definitely. Floyd will say something like "I beat him they said this guy's better than me or in my league but they're trying to find someone to beat me. I'm the best and this guy got five losses. He's a good fighter but they keep on trying to find someone that don't exist." Pac will be like "He did uh, he good defense but lots uh uh running. He didn't fight I wanted fight. I always wanted fight and now we here to fight and he didn't fight he ran. I don't think he won he did lot of running. Talk to my promoter."

And why are people now pretending like Pac is not in his prime is not a legit excuse. Yeah, Floyd's past it down but Pac's more foregone considering wear & tear & their respective styles. Oh, but Pac's KO losses and declining PPV is something Floyd fans constantly bring about and argue about when going to bat for their guy. Yet we can't acknowledge that Pac's style is less suited for longevity and that Pac's ostensibly more past it. But he's lost now and his PPV numbers are declining. But it bears no relevance if the fight happens now as opposed to happening in 2009/2010? You can't have it both ways so which one is it. Which one is it? It's the either one or the other but you can't have it both ways but you guys always wanna have it both ways. So which is it?


----------



## JohnAnthony

DobyZhee said:


> It's set retard. Floyd won't have to read it. Someone will say it slowly to him.
> 
> May 2nd motherfuckers.
> 
> Been waiting 7 years to shut these flomos up.
> 
> Floyd is gonna counterpunch mode. Pac not gonna throw and be too cautious.
> 
> Floyd fans gonna say he outboxed the shit outta Pac. Pac fans gonna say Pac too old.
> 
> 90 dollars out the fans pockets..
> 
> Didn't really prove anything except these guys cashed out on a huge payday.


Nah Manny will have no respect for floyds pitta patta punches. It will look like Pac Algeiri, and if floyd does ever plant his feet, pac will land his beautiful straight left and knock floyd down.

Pacs got plenty left in the tank. He's taking this!

The only person who could potentially ruin this fight is FLoyd if he goes into running, pot shot and holding mode. Which is possible.


----------



## Mable

PetetheKing said:


> Oh definitely. Floyd will say something like "I beat him they said this guy's better than me or in my league but they're trying to find someone to beat me. I'm the best and this guy got five losses. He's a good fighter but they keep on trying to find someone that don't exist." Pac will be like "He did uh, he good defense but lots uh uh running. He didn't fight I wanted fight. I always wanted fight and now we here to fight and he didn't fight he ran. I don't think he won he did lot of running. Talk to my promoter."
> 
> And why are people now pretending like Pac is not in his prime is not a legit excuse. Yeah, Floyd's past it down but Pac's more foregone considering wear & tear & their respective styles. Oh, but Pac's KO losses and declining PPV is something Floyd fans constantly bring about and argue about when going to bat for their guy. Yet we can't acknowledge that Pac's style is less suited for longevity and that Pac's ostensibly more past it. But he's lost now and his PPV numbers are declining. But it bears no relevance if the fight happens now as opposed to happening in 2009/2010? You can't have it both ways so which one is it. Which one is it? It's the either one or the other but you can't have it both ways but you guys always wanna have it both ways. So which is it?


I'm sorry.

Sorry.


----------



## El-Terrible

Dan Rafael today:

"I think Manny, Arum, Showtime/CBS, HBO have ALL done what they need to do to make it. It is all up to Floyd. I do not believe it happens."

:sad5


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> Do you realize how happy I'm going to be when Floyd finally goes on his twitter and makes the announcement? It'll be one of the best days of my life


Yeah, I can barely contain my excitement already that it's looking like this might finally happen. But I'm also bracing myself for another letdown, which isn't out of the realm of possibility. I mean, sure, Manny agreed to terms...that's good news, but I haven't heard that they are terms specifically sent from team Mayweather. It's kind of strange that they'd say they are waiting for Mayweather when he was the one who supposedly laid out the terms...I mean, I never heard anyone from Floyd's side say anything about sending out demands and waiting for Pacquiao to agree. What I'm thinking is that Pac has agreed to vague, hearsay terms, not anything official, and Arum is making it bigger than what it really is.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Uh oh, things are taking a turn for the worst.

Follow

*Oscar De La HoyaVerified account*â€@OscarDeLaHoya​​​I get sick to my stomach that the top fighters today don't fight the best. Wouldn't be surprised if maywether fights cotto #Canelo5Mayo


----------



## JohnAnthony

part of me wants floyd to duck so we can hear floyd and the flomos spin this.

Im sure the delay is, floyds fighting Cotto, and he's just trying to work out the best excuse that all his fans will buy for not fighting Manny.

Its not hard, most of his flomos will eat any of the shit floyd feeds them


----------



## el mosquito

DobyZhee said:


> PAC is not going to chase Mayweather either. Floyd is gonna laugh as he's using the special 30*30 foot ring.
> 
> Pac's gonna egg him to trade.
> 
> Floyd's about self preservation. You really think he's gonna trade when one of those lefts finally land?


When has pacquiao been totally outboxed? whenhas any boxer played the game of "hit and not get hit" on Pacquaio, where pacquiao chased and throw but hit nothing but air?

In all of pacquiao's fight with boxers and counterpunchers (you could include the second barrera fight) he's always find a way to land and keep the fight close (and he's always ahead in the scorecards). Even in the Marquez fights, the battle was back and forth and pacquiao was never taken to school . Granted that Mayweather is the best boxer he will ever face, Pacquiao's showing against other boxers shows that Mayweather will not be able to potshot his way to a boring UD.

Pac by KO


----------



## DobyZhee

PetetheKing said:


> Oh definitely. Floyd will say something like "I beat him they said this guy's better than me or in my league but they're trying to find someone to beat me. I'm the best and this guy got five losses. He's a good fighter but they keep on trying to find someone that don't exist." Pac will be like "He did uh, he good defense but lots uh uh running. He didn't fight I wanted fight. I always wanted fight and now we here to fight and he didn't fight he ran. I don't think he won he did lot of running. Talk to my promoter."
> 
> And why are people now pretending like Pac is not in his prime is not a legit excuse. Yeah, Floyd's past it down but Pac's more foregone considering wear & tear & their respective styles. Oh, but Pac's KO losses and declining PPV is something Floyd fans constantly bring about and argue about when going to bat for their guy. Yet we can't acknowledge that Pac's style is less suited for longevity and that Pac's ostensibly more past it. But he's lost now and his PPV numbers are declining. But it bears no relevance if the fight happens now as opposed to happening in 2009/2010? You can't have it both ways so which one is it. Which one is it? It's the either one or the other but you can't have it both ways but you guys always wanna have it both ways. So which is it?


Floyd's not even past it. So he looked like shit against Maidana..

Doesn't mean he's shopworn or old lol


----------



## DobyZhee

JohnAnthony said:


> Uh oh, things are taking a turn for the worst.
> 
> Follow
> 
> *Oscar De La HoyaVerified account*â€@OscarDeLaHoya​​​I get sick to my stomach that the top fighters today don't fight the best. Wouldn't be surprised if maywether fights cotto #Canelo5Mayo


Umm no. Look at my link with the Las Vegas news. They are fighting..


----------



## DobyZhee

El-Terrible said:


> Dan Rafael today:
> 
> "I think Manny, Arum, Showtime/CBS, HBO have ALL done what they need to do to make it. It is all up to Floyd. I do not believe it happens."
> 
> :sad5


Las Vegas knows what's up. Already booked a room at the link


----------



## DobyZhee

JohnAnthony said:


> Nah Manny will have no respect for floyds pitta patta punches. It will look like Pac Algeiri, and if floyd does ever plant his feet, pac will land his beautiful straight left and knock floyd down.
> 
> Pacs got plenty left in the tank. He's taking this!
> 
> The only person who could potentially ruin this fight is FLoyd if he goes into running, pot shot and holding mode. Which is possible.


Comparing Algieri to Floyd, now that's pretty funny


----------



## DobyZhee

allenko1 said:


> would though...


lol, a threesome with her and flo from progressive and I would be in heaven


----------



## Bogotazo

JohnAnthony said:


> Uh oh, things are taking a turn for the worst.
> 
> Follow
> 
> *Oscar De La HoyaVerified account*â€@OscarDeLaHoya​​​I get sick to my stomach that the top fighters today don't fight the best. Wouldn't be surprised if maywether fights cotto #Canelo5Mayo


:err


----------



## JohnAnthony

DobyZhee said:


> Comparing Algieri to Floyd, now that's pretty funny


I know but it showed Manny still got it. He looked brilliant against a guy who despite not being on his level, was stylistically a tough fight.

I d expect Floyd to be in full on retreat/pot shotting mode.

I do hope he tries to walk him down though, Manny's at his best when people do that.


----------



## JohnAnthony

DobyZhee said:


> Pacquiao by KO!!


this video?

Nowhere does it say fight is done. It says waiting on floyd.

And alot of people in the industry now saying they think he'll fight cotto.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Bogotazo said:


> :err


And Oscar Fought Everyone! Especially considering he was the Goldenboy, he could have made a career picking and choosing, but the guy always looked to fight the best out there.


----------



## Bogotazo

JohnAnthony said:


> And Oscar Fought Everyone! Especially considering he was the Goldenboy, he could have made a career picking and choosing, but the guy always looked to fight the best out there.


I'll always respect him for that.


----------



## Mable

JohnAnthony said:


> this video?
> 
> Nowhere does it say fight is done. It says waiting on floyd.
> *
> And alot of people in the industry now saying they think he'll fight cotto*.


Is this just based on skepticism though? Or is there evidence to suggest this could be happening?


----------



## JohnAnthony

Mable said:


> Is this just based on skepticism though? Or is there evidence to suggest this could be happening?


yes hopefully skeptical. hopefully its just trying to Goad floyd into the fight.

But not sure, these guys are in the industry. Dan Rafael seems pretty convinced it won't happen and hints to knowing "something"

Who knows. We got this drama during Floyd Mosley and Floyd Canelo and they ended up getting made so you never know.


----------



## Mable

JohnAnthony said:


> yes hopefully skeptical. hopefully its just trying to Goad floyd into the fight.
> 
> But not sure, these guys are in the industry. Dan Rafael seems pretty convinced it won't happen and hints to knowing "something"
> 
> Who knows. We got this drama during Floyd Mosley and Floyd Canelo and they ended up getting made so you never know.


Hopefully, that's what I initially presumed in terms of them goading Floyd. I'm hoping journalists and people in the industry are generally just being guarded, having been through on numerous occasions previously.

It's difficult to know what to expect now. Floyd has been particularly guarded over the past few weeks with almost nothing being said by his side. 
I just hope he's waiting for the opportune moment to announce this and will try and keep a lid on this until that moment arrives. 
Having heard that Pacquiao is all ready to go and has agreed 'everything', i'd normally expect everything to stay quiet with Floyd, weeks pass and Arum turns around and says: 'There's been no response, we did everything we could, we're moving on'. Floyd then proceeds to say they are lying 'I was sent nothing/the terms were all bullshit' etc.

I'm just hoping the pressure Moonves and Showtime are apparently applying to this situation is enough to stop this from happening, previously we've been lacking this sort of intermediary.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Mable said:


> Hopefully, that's what I initially presumed in terms of them goading Floyd. I'm hoping journalists and people in the industry are generally just being guarded, having been through on numerous occasions previously.
> 
> It's difficult to know what to expect now. Floyd has been particularly guarded over the past few weeks with almost nothing being said by his side.
> I just hope he's waiting for the opportune moment to announce this and will try and keep a lid on this until that moment arrives.
> *Having heard that Pacquiao is all ready to go and has agreed 'everything', i'd normally expect everything to stay quiet with Floyd, weeks pass and Arum turns around and says: 'There's been no response, we did everything we could, we're moving on'. Floyd then proceeds to say they are lying 'I was sent nothing/the terms were all bullshit' etc.*
> 
> I'm just hoping the pressure Moonves and Showtime are apparently applying to this situation is enough to stop this from happening, previously we've been lacking this sort of intermediary.


That actually happened before in one of the negotiations. There were all these reports that manny agreed and signed just waiting on floyd. Then nothing. Then Floyd just came out and said it was all a lie!


----------



## oibighead

Finally :bbb


----------



## Mable

JohnAnthony said:


> That actually happened before in one of the negotiations. There were all these reports that manny agreed and signed just waiting on floyd. Then nothing. Then Floyd just came out and said it was all a lie!


I'm not surprised by this, it sound familiar. I'm just hoping the weight of showtime might be enough to prevent it this time around. It's an agonising wait now for fans though.


----------



## oibighead

Wait for that Superbowl ad


----------



## TeddyL

Well as expected it is collapsing. Theres a rumour out this morning that Cotto has agreed to fight Floyd and that Emerick and Espinoza are trying to get this sealed. Unbelievable. Floyd has two contracts sat on his desk.. one to fight manny , one to fight miguel.... 

Rafael is saying Pac May is gauranteed not happening which means its obvious its Cottto


----------



## Mable

TeddyL said:


> Well as expected it is collapsing. Theres a rumour out this morning that Cotto has agreed to fight Floyd and that Emerick and Espinoza are trying to get this sealed. Unbelievable. Floyd has two contracts sat on his desk.. one to fight manny , one to fight miguel....
> 
> Rafael is saying Pac May is gauranteed not happening which means its obvious its Cottto


----------



## Mable

TeddyL said:


> Well as expected it is collapsing. *Theres a rumour out this morning that Cotto has agreed to fight Floyd and that Emerick and Espinoza are trying to get this sealed. Unbelievable. Floyd has two contracts sat on his desk*.. one to fight manny , one to fight miguel....
> 
> Rafael is saying Pac May is gauranteed not happening which means its obvious its Cottto


I'm hoping this is bullshit. Where is this rumour coming from? I don't even believe Floyd has a desk.


----------



## Rexrapper 1

TeddyL said:


> Well as expected it is collapsing. Theres a rumour out this morning that Cotto has agreed to fight Floyd and that Emerick and Espinoza are trying to get this sealed. Unbelievable. Floyd has two contracts sat on his desk.. one to fight manny , one to fight miguel....
> 
> Rafael is saying Pac May is gauranteed not happening which means its obvious its Cottto


I highly doubt that. The fight with Pacquiao will probably be announced on Friday. People were saying the same thing back in 2010 when Mosley signed his contract and Floyd took a while before he signed his. I think the fight is already done but Floyd wants to announce it himself.


----------



## JohnAnthony

TeddyL said:


> Well as expected it is collapsing. Theres a rumour out this morning that Cotto has agreed to fight Floyd and that Emerick and Espinoza are trying to get this sealed. Unbelievable. Floyd has two contracts sat on his desk.. one to fight manny , one to fight miguel....
> 
> Rafael is saying Pac May is gauranteed not happening which means its obvious its Cottto


Where are you getting all this from?

Sources...?


----------



## Nigelbro

JohnAnthony said:


> And Oscar Fought Everyone! Especially considering he was the Goldenboy, he could have made a career picking and choosing, but the guy always looked to fight the best out there.


In the Oxford dictionary, next to the cliche "fought em all" is a picture of Oscar.


----------



## El-Terrible

If this is true then shame on any of you for supporting this fraud. If this is true - though judging by DLH's tweet it does look true. Disgusting


----------



## TeddyL

Its coming from CBS. Espinoza has effectively just handed in his resignation through being part of this


----------



## JohnAnthony

The Annoying thing about Floyd fighting Cotto is that its a fight i should boycott, but no way would i.

I would actually be tempted to pick Cotto in the rematch if its Above 154. Cotto under Roach looks a lot more ferocious.


----------



## JohnAnthony

TeddyL said:


> Its coming from CBS. Espinoza has effectively just handed in his resignation through being part of this


Cant see it anywhere. And the fact you quoted Dan Rafael as saying fight definitely wont happen, when he never said that. Just said he doesn't believe it will makes me think your reaching here with your prediction, even if it proves to be true.


----------



## El-Terrible

JohnAnthony said:


> Cant see it anywhere. And the fact you quoted Dan Rafael as saying fight definitely wont happen, when he never said that. Just said he doesn't believe it will makes me think your reaching here with your prediction, even if it proves to be true.


Unfortunately, De La Hoya's tweet alone tells you it's in doubt. He would know...


----------



## tliang1000

Too many Negative nancies here!!!!! They are building up suspense!


----------



## JohnAnthony

tliang1000 said:


> Too many Negative nancies here!!!!! They are building up suspense!


Because alot of us remember this all happened a couple of years ago. Manny signed everything the fight was supposedly happening.

We assumed Floyds Silence was all just the building of suspence. But Floyd just remained quiet, so Manny went elsewhere. Then Floyd eventually spoke and said he was on Holiday, and that the negotiations were all a lie.


----------



## tliang1000

JohnAnthony said:


> Because alot of us remember this all happened a couple of years ago. Manny signed everything the fight was supposedly happening.
> 
> We assumed Floyds Silence was all just the building of suspence. But Floyd just remained quiet, so Manny went elsewhere. Then Floyd eventually spoke and said he was on Holiday, and that the negotiations were all a lie.


u remembered wrong buddy. You musta forgot!


----------



## JohnAnthony

tliang1000 said:


> u remembered wrong buddy. You musta forgot!


Doesn't matter wether you believe Mannys side or Floyds side during that particular negotiation. The point is more that we've been here before.

I'm sure if it plays out the same way, You'll believe floyd when he comes out and says there wasn't any negotiations again.


----------



## El-Terrible

JohnAnthony said:


> Because alot of us remember this all happened a couple of years ago. Manny signed everything the fight was supposedly happening.
> 
> We assumed Floyds Silence was all just the building of suspence. But Floyd just remained quiet, so Manny went elsewhere. Then Floyd eventually spoke and said he was on Holiday, and that the negotiations were all a lie.


Floyd can't say anything like that this time - his own website posted a link to an article where Pacquiao states he expects to fight Floyd and an announcement will be made.

Basically let's agree. There are no 2 ways about it. It would be the most blatant of ducks - Pactards will all be proved right all along.

Tilang, I hope you're right - or there'll be hell to pay


----------



## bjl12

Floyd Duckweather strikes again. These two are perfect for each other. Manny PED Pushing Pacquiao and Floyd "don't put words in my mouth" Fraudweather. In three years boxing will be relieved as these two nuts finally leave


----------



## El-Terrible

bjl12 said:


> Floyd Duckweather strikes again. These two are perfect for each other. Manny PED Pushing Pacquiao and Floyd "don't put words in my mouth" Fraudweather. In three years boxing will be relieved as these two nuts finally leave


LOL only difference is PEDs not proven. The ducking will be if this is true


----------



## TeddyL

Wait till this afternoon. Everyone is on this . Writers will be pushing the story by then. The fight is not happening


----------



## JohnAnthony

TeddyL said:


> Wait till this afternoon. Everyone is on this . Writers will be pushing the story by then. The fight is not happening


Duckweather Strikes Again!






the only small silverlining on a shitty duck will be watching the flomo defence brigade in full force.


----------



## TeddyL

I dont believe Floyd is ducking him. This is about power. Floyd is saying "fuck you all. Im the A side. I fight who I want to fight. I wont have others telling me what I am going to be doing."


----------



## El-Terrible

Malignaggi is convinced its happening...he'll never live this down which is why I think it has to happen. I mean come on, he would get massacred by the press, ex-pros, even his supporters like Teddy Atlas, Stephen A. would massacre him. Everyone knows Pacquiao and Arum have agreed to everything

This is why, I think this is just one of those rumours that has come about due to his ducking reputation


----------



## Doc

bballchump11 said:


> lol @MichiganWarrior, look at him trying to get a moral victory


Calling mommy because you can't handle your own shit , need that extra company to keep you cozy? You seriously act like a sensitive female now.


----------



## JohnAnthony

TeddyL said:


> I dont believe Floyd is ducking him. This is about power. Floyd is saying "fuck you all. Im the A side. I fight who I want to fight. I wont have others telling me what I am going to be doing."


So it won't be a duck because Floyd should be allowed to fight who he wants?


----------



## El-Terrible

TeddyL said:


> I dont believe Floyd is ducking him. This is about power. Floyd is saying "fuck you all. Im the A side. I fight who I want to fight. I wont have others telling me what I am going to be doing."


Wow, this may very well be the lamest thing I've ever read atsch


----------



## quincy k

DobyZhee said:


> Floyd's not even past it. So he looked like shit against Maidana..
> 
> Doesn't mean he's shopworn or old lol


floyd got hit by the most amount of punches in maidana 1

floyd threw the least amount of punches in maidana 2

he may not be shopworn or old but imo there is no doubt that he is on the decline


----------



## Mable

I'm practially living in this thread now. I haven't left my Bungalow in three days, there's still fish cooking in the oven from yesterday that I haven't taken out yet, and my eyes are getting that tired i'm popping them out and dangling them in water to keep them moisturized. I can't cope with this for much longer. 

Someone phone Alan and just ask him.


----------



## shaunster101

Mable said:


> I'm hoping this is bullshit. Where is this rumour coming from? I don't even believe Floyd has a desk.





Mable said:


> I'm practially living in this thread now. I haven't left my Bungalow in three days, there's still fish cooking in the oven from yesterday that I haven't taken out yet, and my eyes are getting that tired i'm popping them out and dangling them in water to keep them moisturized. I can't cope with this for much longer.
> 
> Someone phone Alan and just ask him.


At least it gives you something to talk about with the meals on wheels man.


----------



## Mable

- Big meeting in NYC between Sho and HBO to discuss the broadcasting etc for the fight. Mayweather's acceptence seems to be hinged heavily on this meeting, providing it goes well contacts should be drafted.

- Cotto seems to be holding out on Canelo until the May-Pac fight is sorted, apparently Floyd's focus is Manny Pacquiao now.

Sources - @latimespugmire & http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...mayweather-manny-pacquiao-20150113-story.html


----------



## bballchump11

Lol the fight is happening. Chill out


----------



## ChampionsForever

If he does fight Cotto again Im starting a mass boycott of this cunt.


----------



## Carpe Diem

Karceno is confident it will happen and even stated that Floyd might make the announcement tomorrow or on Friday, but i personally think Floyd will make the announcement on the Showtime boxing card this Saturday. Karceno is usually right.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bjl12 said:


> Floyd Duckweather strikes again. These two are perfect for each other. Manny PED Pushing Pacquiao and Floyd "don't put words in my mouth" Fraudweather. In three years boxing will be relieved as these two nuts finally leave


You mean you'll finally take Floyd's nuts out of your mouth when he ducks Pac again?


----------



## bjl12

Mable said:


> - Big meeting in NYC between Sho and HBO to discuss the broadcasting etc for the fight. Mayweather's acceptence seems to be hinged heavily on this meeting, providing it goes well contacts should be drafted.
> 
> - Cotto seems to be holding out on Canelo until the May-Pac fight is sorted, apparently Floyd's focus is Manny Pacquiao now.
> 
> Sources - @latimespugmire & http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...mayweather-manny-pacquiao-20150113-story.html


Really hoping this is legit



Bjj_Boxer said:


> You mean you'll finally take Floyd's nuts out of your mouth when he ducks Pac again?


Never had his nuts in my mouth. I just hate PEDquiao and some people don't understand that I'm no fan of either guy, but I *hate* Poochiao - mostly because of his fans sadly (people like you). Regardless, hoping the fight happens like anyone else. Would die of laughter if Floyd fought Cotto again though :rofl the DUCK strikes back (patten on that shit)


----------



## bjl12

Mable said:


> - Big meeting in NYC between Sho and HBO to discuss the broadcasting etc for the fight. Mayweather's acceptence seems to be hinged heavily on this meeting, providing it goes well contacts should be drafted.
> 
> - Cotto seems to be holding out on Canelo until the May-Pac fight is sorted, apparently Floyd's focus is Manny Pacquiao now.
> 
> Sources - @latimespugmire & http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...mayweather-manny-pacquiao-20150113-story.html


Really hoping this is legit



Bjj_Boxer said:


> You mean you'll finally take Floyd's nuts out of your mouth when he ducks Pac again?


Never had his nuts in my mouth. I just hate PEDquiao and some people don't understand that I'm no fan of either guy, but I *hate* Poochiao - mostly because of his fans sadly (people like you). Regardless, hoping the fight happens like anyone else. Would die of laughter if Floyd fought Cotto again though :rofl the DUCK strikes back (patent on that shit)


----------



## uraharakisuke

I'm a bit excited now. Seems like it's happening (4 years too late but whatever).

Floyd UD. The fight itself will be anti-climatic.


----------



## Carpe Diem

Lance Pugmire is a more credible reporter/writer than groupie, Fat Dan Rafael. Dan always let his personal biased gets in the way of the things he reports. I think it will happen.


----------



## ChampionsForever

I was just smiling to myself at this scenario, they fight, and Pac DOMINATES Floyd, like the Oscar fight, he is just all wrong for him and stops Mayweather on his stool.......then after the fight Pac fails the post fight drug test, can you imagine? Both sets of fans going apeshit, I almost hope it happens :lol:


----------



## quincy k

bjl12 said:


> Really hoping this is legit
> 
> Never had his nuts in my mouth. I just hate PEDquiao and some people don't understand that I'm no fan of either guy, but I *hate* Poochiao - mostly because of his fans sadly (people like you). Regardless, hoping the fight happens like anyone else. Would die of laughter if Floyd fought Cotto again though :rofl the DUCK strikes back (patent on that shit)


do you have a link to where paq allegedly tested positive for peds? you know, like the link below where floyd allegedly tested positive three times?

http://www.maxboxing.com/news/max-boxing-news/the-ped-mess-part-one

i think that most people with an iq over 80 would think that paq agreeing to random blood 14 days to the fight, random urine up until the day of the fight and random blood anytime thereafter would be sufficient ped testing.

after all, hopkins refused any type of testing with pascal and we never hear anything regarding hopkins being a ped user


----------



## quincy k

ChampionsForever said:


> I was just smiling to myself at this scenario, they fight, and Pac DOMINATES Floyd, like the Oscar fight, he is just all wrong for him and stops Mayweather on his stool.......then after the fight Pac fails the post fight drug test, can you imagine? Both sets of fans going apeshit, I almost hope it happens :lol:


well i think that there is more of a chance that floyd fails the post fight test than manny as mayweather has already allegedly failed three whereas paq has failed zero

http://www.maxboxing.com/news/max-boxing-news/the-ped-mess-part-one


----------



## bballchump11

Doc said:


> Calling mommy because you can't handle your own shit , need that extra company to keep you cozy? You seriously act like a sensitive female now.


lol look at you. You're projecting again Doc. I just made a harmless little comment, that's not sensitive. But you're coming back like I kicked you in the vagina. Who's the sensitive female?


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bjl12 said:


> Really hoping this is legit
> 
> Never had his nuts in my mouth. I just hate PEDquiao and some people don't understand that I'm no fan of either guy, but I *hate* Poochiao - mostly because of his fans sadly (people like you). Regardless, hoping the fight happens like anyone else. Would die of laughter if Floyd fought Cotto again though :rofl the DUCK strikes back (patent on that shit)


Please explain how Pac gained 15 pounds of muscles without changing his walk around weight. I honestly hope you answer me so everyone can laugh at what an idiot you are.


----------



## tliang1000

So now showtime and HBO gonna duke it out as well?

"Mayweather will definitely be represented as the â€œAâ€ fighter in the promotion, gaining a purse split in the 60-40 advantage, but he has made concessions to get the fight thatâ€™s expected to settle the debate over whoâ€™s the best fighter of his generation." - Floyd deserves props for giving manny 40


----------



## bballchump11

shaunster101 said:


> A Floyd Mayweather Twitter announcement will be one of the best days of your life? For realz?


Yep because once it's from Mayweather himself, then it's happening.


DobyZhee said:


> I'll be really happy when you take a semester off to come to Vegas and hang out.
> 
> I'm welcoming you,PimpC,MrTony, Scurla and Sweethome to Vegas and kick it..
> 
> Make it happen BBall..
> 
> Oh btw, AT&T girl officially annoying


:yep shit I'm gonna have to start planning out this trip. I can afford it, but I shouldn't spend that much money right now still in school



Abraham said:


> Yeah, I can barely contain my excitement already that it's looking like this might finally happen. But I'm also bracing myself for another letdown, which isn't out of the realm of possibility. I mean, sure, Manny agreed to terms...that's good news, but I haven't heard that they are terms specifically sent from team Mayweather. It's kind of strange that they'd say they are waiting for Mayweather when he was the one who supposedly laid out the terms...I mean, I never heard anyone from Floyd's side say anything about sending out demands and waiting for Pacquiao to agree. What I'm thinking is that Pac has agreed to vague, hearsay terms, not anything official, and Arum is making it bigger than what it really is.


yeah my heart started racing when I saw TheMoneyTeam post that link on facebook. I can only imagine the actual announcement. But I empathize with you being ready for a letdown. I told all my friends this fight wouldn't happen after 2012, but I'm convinced now


----------



## oibighead

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Please explain how Pac gained 15 pounds of muscles without changing his walk around weight. I honestly hope you answer me so everyone can laugh at what an idiot you are.


He didnt gain 15lb of muscle he just stopped cutting weight before the fights.


----------



## steviebruno

oibighead said:


> He didnt gain 15lb of muscle he just stopped cutting weight before the fights.


And picking on smaller men.


----------



## allenko1

DobyZhee said:


> lol, a threesome with her and flo from progressive and I would be in heaven


you know what's up...


----------



## oibighead

steviebruno said:


> And picking on smaller men.


I don't understand what you mean


----------



## bjl12

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Please explain how Pac gained 15 pounds of muscles without changing his walk around weight. I honestly hope you answer me so everyone can laugh at what an idiot you are.


When weight draining fighters move up in weight, their power becomes less effective because they no longer have an advantage in body mass (sheer size) or muscle percentage (in comparison to fighters at larger weights who drain to the weight limit). This is damn near indisputable as it happens all the time. Very recent examples include Adrien Broner, Yuri Gamboa, and Nonito Donaire - when these guys moved up in weight they learned two important things very quickly:
1. Their punches did *not* hurt larger opponents the way it hurt smaller opponents
2. Their punch resistance was not as good against larger opponents as it was against smaller opponents

Boxing is littered with examples of fighters throughout history who experience LESS success as they move up in weight...as physical advantages go to the wayside against larger framed opponents.

The outlier to boxing history is Manny Pacquiao. Here's a guy has a growth spurt at 28 years old that enables him to *retain/improve* punching power, speed, and stamina while moving up in weight against much larger opponents. It's one thing when the process is gradual, but for Manny it all happened in 9 months. In 9 months time Manny goes from decisioning MAB and JMM @ 130 pounds to TKO'ing DLH @ 147 pounds. 17 pounds in 9 months time.

For a young guy whose frame hasn't fully developed, sure, I can _maybe_ (_possibly) _see this happening, but Manny's frame was fully developed. With a finished frame fighters will VERY OFTEN demonstrate "loose weight" on their body, especially the abdomen. Why would their be loose weight? Because the guy goes from cutting 17 pounds...meaning he's packing at least 17 pounds of water weight...to walking around ripped to the gills at 147 in just 9 months time. *Obvious consequential question*: What happened to those 17 pounds in water weight? If Manny's body was as tight at 147 as it was at 130, why were there no sacrifices in speed or endurance, let alone power?

What the hell is going on? Then the..."I'm afraid of needles", "giving blood weakens me", "Floyd doesn't make the rules, no blood...just urine". It all made sense from then on. I'm not particularly fond of either guy, but I really don't like cheaters or liars...and Manny/Roach are both. Their whole rise to fame was the product of cheating and lying, but they get a pass for it because Manny's a bible-loving immigrant and Freddy is a poor disabled old man. Really grinds my gears


----------



## voodoo5

TeddyL said:


> I dont believe Floyd is ducking him. This is about power. Floyd is saying "fuck you all. Im the A side. I fight who I want to fight. I wont have others telling me what I am going to be doing."


I believe you may be right, however, it also shows great naivete for the bigger picture.
Floyd wont get the respect he wants. A 55-0 record wont either, unless he fights until he loses. The greats always fight to the wall. If the wall is a heavyweight, fine. If it is a super middle, fine. He needs to go balls out like that, if he wants to go down as one of the truly great gladiators.
Sugar, Sugar, Ali, Louis, Dempsey, Hopkins, Jones, Chaves, Wilde, Moore, Gans, Greb, Duran, Pep, Greb...they all fought until they lost to truly test their metal. So does Paq, which is why he is more liked.

Floyd can have control, if he so desire, but there is always a sacrifice. He is sacrificing his place in history.


----------



## voodoo5

quincy k said:


> well i think that there is more of a chance that floyd fails the post fight test than manny as mayweather has already allegedly failed three whereas paq has failed zero
> 
> http://www.maxboxing.com/news/max-boxing-news/the-ped-mess-part-one


That is a good article.


----------



## quincy k

voodoo5 said:


> That is a good article.


only in flomo land would mayweathers opponent be accused of PED use, even though he(paq) has never failed a random test, evaded a random test(wandelei silva) or even been suspiciously linked to PED use(evan fields and evander holyfield), when floyd mayweather himself is actually the one that has been allegedly accused of failing three tests.

and floyd not even seeking a court injunction to retract such accusations because in all likelihood he would fail(the positive tests are indeed valid)

fuken flomos


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> only in flomo land would mayweathers opponent be accused of PED use, even though he(paq) has never failed a random test, evaded a random test(wandelei silva) or* even been suspiciously linked to PED use*(evan fields and evander holyfield), when floyd mayweather himself is actually the one that has been allegedly accused of failing three tests.
> 
> and floyd not even seeking a court injunction to retract such accusations because in all likelihood he would fail(the positive tests are indeed valid)
> 
> fuken flomos


http://www.thisis50.com/profiles/blogs/i-injected-pacquiao-with

*One of Filipino boxing superstar Manny Pacquiaoâ€™s former sparring partners has admitted that he regularly injected the fighter with steroids*_â€in the locker room, in the upper outer quarter of his butt cheek!â€_

The man, a Filipino and former pro fighter, now fears the wrath of millions of his fellow countrymen, and as a result, his identity is protected. He claims to have worked with Pacquiao from _â€his early yearsâ€_ up until Pacquiaoâ€™s 2010 fight with Miguel Cotto, and claims Pacman only began using steroids in anticipation of his 2009 fight with Oscar De La Hoya.

*He also claims that Pacquiao has switched from using steroids, to now using a complex mixture of HGH (human growth hormone) and insulin,* a combination that is virtually undetectable in post fight drug tests.

In an interview given in a top secret location in Las Vegas, the former Pacquiao associate said _â€Manny was curious about using steroids for many years before he actually started. There is a lot of steroid use in the Philippines, and they are easy to get. But Manny hates needles! He hates â€˜em.â€_

_â€Manny was already on the way to becoming one of boxingâ€™s greats when he got the call from De La Hoya and his people about a fight. Oscar wanted a rematch with Mayweather, buy Mayweather decided to retire. Someone came up with the idea for De La Hoya and Manny as a potential big fight. When I heard about it, I thought it was the dumbest thing I had ever heard.â€_

By the time De La Hoya came calling, *Manny Pacquiao* was already a twelve year veteran with a *47-3-2 record,* and world titles at flyweight, super bantamweight, super featherweight and lightweight. He had been knocked cold twice as a flyweight in the 90â€²s, and also lost on points to Erik Morales in a bout at super featherweight in 2005, Pacquiaoâ€™s last defeat. Pacman had come out on top in grueling rivalries with Morales, Marco Antonio Barrera and Juan Manual Marquez.

In March 2008 he defeated Marquez for the WBC super featherweight title via a split decision, and three months later he battered David Diaz to defeat in nine rounds for the WBC lightweight title. From world flyweight champion to world title holder at lightweight in nine years is both an incredible and unequaled achievement, and also feasible and believable, considering Pacquiaoâ€™s speed, southpaw boxing ability and punching power. His sudden leap in 2008 to welterweight, and subsequently beyond, and his complete mastery of much bigger fighters, had opened the door to debate as to whether the Filipino may be using performance enhancing drugs.

_â€Manny knew there was no way he could beat Oscar. But there was also no way he was gonna pass up the biggest fight, the biggest opportunity of his life. This was it, the big time.â€_*said his former sparring partner.*

_â€Manny never looked at using drugs as cheating. It was just a way of evening things up a little. Oscar was naturally much bigger and stronger than Manny. Of course, on the night we were all shocked. He beat the living crap out of De La Hoya.â€_

Just seven months earlier De La Hoya had cruised to a win over contender Steve Forbes, Prior to that, in May 2007, he had come closer that anyone before to beating Floyd Mayweather Jr. Although 35, De La Hoya was a massive favorite to defeat Pacquiao. Instead his corner pulled him out after suffering a one sided pummeling for eight rounds.

_â€After the fight, everyone was going crazy for Manny. We who were in the know about the steroids were just looking at each other holding our breath and hoping no one would start wondering how that could have happened.â€_

The sparring partner says *he began regularly injecting Pacquiao with steroids in preparation for his subsequent fights with Ricky Hatton and Miguel Cotto.*

_â€Once a week, right in the locker room of the Wild Card (Gym). Manny would drop his shorts and clench his teeth, and I would give him a jab in the upper outer quarter of his butt cheek. He hated every shot.â€_

The contact also said that Pacquiaoâ€™s drugs were changed from regular steroids to a far less detectable combination of HGH and insulin *after Floyd Mayweather began pointing the finger* and making suggestions that Pacquiaoâ€™s almost super human ring achievements may not be all down to natural ability.

_â€They got spooked when Floyd rumbled â€˜em.â€_*said the contact.*_â€That whole thing with the pre fight blood test during the negotiations for a Pacquiao v Mayweather fight last year was because Manny and his team knew they needed one month prior to the fight to guarantee 100% that they would be clean in all tests.â€_

The sparring partner fell out with the Pacquiao camp after the Cotto fight, but he bares his former boss no ill will, and wishes him success v Shane Mosley in Las Vegas on Saturday night. _â€I hope he kicks Mosleyâ€™s butt on Saturday, and I know he will. Mosley used to be a big time juicer, as everyone knows. Maybe heâ€™s back on it for this fight. He sure needs to be!






Two things for quincyk:

1. Do you think Marquez was on PEDs when he KO'd Pac? I mean, he never failed any tests, correct?
2. You can't criticize the above articles and not the one you supplied on Mayweather on PEDs._


----------



## quincy k

bjl12 said:


> When weight draining fighters move up in weight, their power becomes less effective because they no longer have an advantage in body mass (sheer size) or muscle percentage (in comparison to fighters at larger weights who drain to the weight limit). This is damn near indisputable as it happens all the time. Very recent examples include Adrien Broner, Yuri Gamboa, and Nonito Donaire - when these guys moved up in weight they learned two important things very quickly:
> 1. Their punches did *not* hurt larger opponents the way it hurt smaller opponents
> 2. Their punch resistance was not as good against larger opponents as it was against smaller opponents
> 
> Boxing is littered with examples of fighters throughout history who experience LESS success as they move up in weight...as physical advantages go to the wayside against larger framed opponents.
> 
> The outlier to boxing history is Manny Pacquiao. Here's a guy has a growth spurt at 28 years old that enables him to *retain/improve* punching power, speed, and stamina while moving up in weight against much larger opponents. It's one thing when the process is gradual, but for Manny it all happened in 9 months. In 9 months time Manny goes from decisioning MAB and JMM @ 130 pounds to TKO'ing DLH @ 147 pounds. 17 pounds in 9 months time.
> 
> For a young guy whose frame hasn't fully developed, sure, I can _maybe_ (_possibly) _see this happening, but Manny's frame was fully developed. With a finished frame fighters will VERY OFTEN demonstrate "loose weight" on their body, especially the abdomen. Why would their be loose weight? Because the guy goes from cutting 17 pounds...meaning he's packing at least 17 pounds of water weight...to walking around ripped to the gills at 147 in just 9 months time. *Obvious consequential question*: What happened to those 17 pounds in water weight? If Manny's body was as tight at 147 as it was at 130, why were there no sacrifices in speed or endurance, let alone power?
> 
> What the hell is going on? Then the..."I'm afraid of needles", "giving blood weakens me", "Floyd doesn't make the rules, no blood...just urine". It all made sense from then on. I'm not particularly fond of either guy, but I really don't like cheaters or liars...and Manny/Roach are both. Their whole rise to fame was the product of cheating and lying, but they get a pass for it because Manny's a bible-loving immigrant and Freddy is a poor disabled old man. Really grinds my gears


http://www.maxboxing.com/news/max-boxing-news/the-ped-mess-part-one

can you please explain why floyd mayweather never produced his three allegedly failed ped test results when asked for them by manny during paqs defamation lawsuit against floyd to which mayweather ended up capitulating to paq in an undisclosed settlement?

i would assume that in the real world, and not in flomo land, most rationale people would gladly produce the three tests results if they were indeed negative.

the only reason someone wold not produce the results is because they were positive.

just the same as why hasuers article, and numerous others, still remain published as floyd knows that he will not be successful in obtaining a gag order to suppress the the valid positive tests results.

using the theories of logic that does not exist in flomo land, the only one here that is a confirmed ped user is floyd mayweather


----------



## mrtony80

There once was this chick I was crazy about. I tried everything to get with her. Sometimes she acted completely uninterested, but my dumb ass held out hope, thinking just maybe she was playing hard to get. Sometimes she did act interested, but still kept me at arms length when I tried to call her bluff on it. I eventually came to the correct conclusion that she never was really interested...she just liked the attention. I stopped trying, and eventually lost all interest in her...until many months later, she sent me a text out of the blue. My interest was once again piqued, and once again, I got played after calling her bluff. I told myself never again...no matter what, never again...

...unless she showed up to my apartment and immediately shipped naked, laid on my bed, and spread her legs.

:think


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bjl12 said:


> When weight draining fighters move up in weight, their power becomes less effective because they no longer have an advantage in body mass (sheer size) or muscle percentage (in comparison to fighters at larger weights who drain to the weight limit). This is damn near indisputable as it happens all the time. Very recent examples include Adrien Broner, Yuri Gamboa, and Nonito Donaire - when these guys moved up in weight they learned two important things very quickly:
> 1. Their punches did *not* hurt larger opponents the way it hurt smaller opponents
> 2. Their punch resistance was not as good against larger opponents as it was against smaller opponents
> 
> Boxing is littered with examples of fighters throughout history who experience LESS success as they move up in weight...as physical advantages go to the wayside against larger framed opponents.
> 
> The outlier to boxing history is Manny Pacquiao. Here's a guy has a growth spurt at 28 years old that enables him to *retain/improve* punching power, speed, and stamina while moving up in weight against much larger opponents. It's one thing when the process is gradual, but for Manny it all happened in 9 months. In 9 months time Manny goes from decisioning MAB and JMM @ 130 pounds to TKO'ing DLH @ 147 pounds. 17 pounds in 9 months time.
> 
> For a young guy whose frame hasn't fully developed, sure, I can _maybe_ (_possibly) _see this happening, but Manny's frame was fully developed. With a finished frame fighters will VERY OFTEN demonstrate "loose weight" on their body, especially the abdomen. Why would their be loose weight? Because the guy goes from cutting 17 pounds...meaning he's packing at least 17 pounds of water weight...to walking around ripped to the gills at 147 in just 9 months time. *Obvious consequential question*: What happened to those 17 pounds in water weight? If Manny's body was as tight at 147 as it was at 130, why were there no sacrifices in speed or endurance, let alone power?
> 
> What the hell is going on? Then the..."I'm afraid of needles", "giving blood weakens me", "Floyd doesn't make the rules, no blood...just urine". It all made sense from then on. I'm not particularly fond of either guy, but I really don't like cheaters or liars...and Manny/Roach are both. Their whole rise to fame was the product of cheating and lying, but they get a pass for it because Manny's a bible-loving immigrant and Freddy is a poor disabled old man. Really grinds my gears


Being that all members of this website are boxing fans, I'm surprised you actually took the time out to explain that. I really thought this was common knowledge.


----------



## ChampionsForever

bjl12 said:


> When weight draining fighters move up in weight, their power becomes less effective because they no longer have an advantage in body mass (sheer size) or muscle percentage (in comparison to fighters at larger weights who drain to the weight limit). This is damn near indisputable as it happens all the time. Very recent examples include Adrien Broner, Yuri Gamboa, and Nonito Donaire - when these guys moved up in weight they learned two important things very quickly:
> 1. Their punches did *not* hurt larger opponents the way it hurt smaller opponents
> 2. Their punch resistance was not as good against larger opponents as it was against smaller opponents
> 
> Boxing is littered with examples of fighters throughout history who experience LESS success as they move up in weight...as physical advantages go to the wayside against larger framed opponents.
> 
> The outlier to boxing history is Manny Pacquiao. Here's a guy has a growth spurt at 28 years old that enables him to *retain/improve* punching power, speed, and stamina while moving up in weight against much larger opponents. It's one thing when the process is gradual, but for Manny it all happened in 9 months. In 9 months time Manny goes from decisioning MAB and JMM @ 130 pounds to TKO'ing DLH @ 147 pounds. 17 pounds in 9 months time.
> 
> For a young guy whose frame hasn't fully developed, sure, I can _maybe_ (_possibly) _see this happening, but Manny's frame was fully developed. With a finished frame fighters will VERY OFTEN demonstrate "loose weight" on their body, especially the abdomen. Why would their be loose weight? Because the guy goes from cutting 17 pounds...meaning he's packing at least 17 pounds of water weight...to walking around ripped to the gills at 147 in just 9 months time. *Obvious consequential question*: What happened to those 17 pounds in water weight? If Manny's body was as tight at 147 as it was at 130, why were there no sacrifices in speed or endurance, let alone power?
> 
> What the hell is going on? Then the..."I'm afraid of needles", "giving blood weakens me", "Floyd doesn't make the rules, no blood...just urine". It all made sense from then on. I'm not particularly fond of either guy, but I really don't like cheaters or liars...and Manny/Roach are both. Their whole rise to fame was the product of cheating and lying, but they get a pass for it because Manny's a bible-loving immigrant and Freddy is a poor disabled old man. Really grinds my gears


No steroid in the world will help you gain anything near 17 lbs of muscle in 9 months pal, Understand muscle growth, do you think Pac added intense heavy weight training to his boxing training? You can still look shredded at that weight while retaining more water. I think you are overestimating Pacs sudden power surge when he moved up, bare in mind he hit DLH and Margo with his best punches all night long and they didn't go down, Margarito even said he can't hurt me, hence why he was walking through his punches, I mean if he bucked the trend of all these weight jumpers then why did JMM beat him twice at welter? And trade with him punch for punch, surely his freakish gains would have left a mere mortal like Marquez with lightweight power and endurance against the superman Pacquiao easily beaten? I think people just jump to these conclusions because of his phenomenal run, it's very rare yes, but he has a fantastic style and is an all time great, maybe he is/was just that good.


----------



## tliang1000

Turds gonna be Turds. Why would you even defend a fighter that is unwilling to prove if they are clean? Not to mention when his opponent was willing to do so.


----------



## tliang1000

ChampionsForever said:


> *No steroid in the world will help you gain anything near 17 lbs of muscle in 9 months pal*, Understand muscle growth, do you think Pac added intense heavy weight training to his boxing training? You can still look shredded at that weight while retaining more water. I think you are overestimating Pacs sudden power surge when he moved up, bare in mind he hit DLH and Margo with his best punches all night long and they didn't go down, Margarito even said he can't hurt me, hence why he was walking through his punches, I mean if he bucked the trend of all these weight jumpers then why did JMM beat him twice at welter? And trade with him punch for punch, surely his freakish gains would have left a mere mortal like Marquez with lightweight power and endurance against the superman Pacquiao easily beaten? I think people just jump to these conclusions because of his phenomenal run, it's very rare yes, but he has a fantastic style and is an all time great, maybe he is/was just that good.


atsch My friend uses steroids and he went from 180lbs to 250lbs in one year.


----------



## tliang1000

ChampionsForever said:


> *No steroid in the world will help you gain anything near 17 lbs of muscle in 9 months pal*, Understand muscle growth, do you think Pac added intense heavy weight training to his boxing training? You can still look shredded at that weight while retaining more water. I think you are overestimating Pacs sudden power surge when he moved up, bare in mind he hit DLH and Margo with his best punches all night long and they didn't go down, Margarito even said he can't hurt me, hence why he was walking through his punches, I mean if he bucked the trend of all these weight jumpers then why did JMM beat him twice at welter? And trade with him punch for punch, surely his freakish gains would have left a mere mortal like Marquez with lightweight power and endurance against the superman Pacquiao easily beaten? I think people just jump to these conclusions because of his phenomenal run, it's very rare yes, but he has a fantastic style and is an all time great, maybe he is/was just that good.


atsch My friend uses steroids and he went from 180lbs to 250lbs in one year. I don't use steroid and i put up 10lbs of muscle in 9 weeks.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

ChampionsForever said:


> No steroid in the world will help you gain anything near 17 lbs of muscle in 9 months pal, Understand muscle growth, do you think Pac added intense heavy weight training to his boxing training? You can still look shredded at that weight while retaining more water. I think you are overestimating Pacs sudden power surge when he moved up, bare in mind he hit DLH and Margo with his best punches all night long and they didn't go down, *Margarito even said he can't hurt me*, *hence why he was walking through his punches*, I mean if he bucked the trend of all these weight jumpers then why did JMM beat him twice at welter? And trade with him punch for punch, surely his freakish gains would have left a mere mortal like Marquez with lightweight power and endurance against the superman Pacquiao easily beaten? I think people just jump to these conclusions because of his phenomenal run, it's very rare yes, but he has a fantastic style and is an all time great, maybe he is/was just that good.


This is false... I can post a video right now where Marg was hurt to the body... Big ass Margarito who came in as a Super Middleweight was hurt to the body by little ass Pacquiao and you guys say "it was only speed, no power" from Pacquiao?

Chris Algeri and Paulie M are speed and no power. Pacquiao was a whole different story.


----------



## Bulakenyo

BoxingGenius27 said:


> http://www.thisis50.com/profiles/blogs/i-injected-pacquiao-with
> 
> *One of Filipino boxing superstar Manny Pacquiaoâ€™s former sparring partners has admitted that he regularly injected the fighter with steroids*_â€in the locker room, in the upper outer quarter of his butt cheek!â€_
> 
> The man, a Filipino and former pro fighter, now fears the wrath of millions of his fellow countrymen, and as a result, his identity is protected. He claims to have worked with Pacquiao from _â€his early yearsâ€_ up until Pacquiaoâ€™s 2010 fight with Miguel Cotto, and claims Pacman only began using steroids in anticipation of his 2009 fight with Oscar De La Hoya.
> 
> *He also claims that Pacquiao has switched from using steroids, to now using a complex mixture of HGH (human growth hormone) and insulin,* a combination that is virtually undetectable in post fight drug tests.
> 
> In an interview given in a top secret location in Las Vegas, the former Pacquiao associate said _â€Manny was curious about using steroids for many years before he actually started. There is a lot of steroid use in the Philippines, and they are easy to get. But Manny hates needles! He hates â€˜em.â€_
> 
> _â€Manny was already on the way to becoming one of boxingâ€™s greats when he got the call from De La Hoya and his people about a fight. Oscar wanted a rematch with Mayweather, buy Mayweather decided to retire. Someone came up with the idea for De La Hoya and Manny as a potential big fight. When I heard about it, I thought it was the dumbest thing I had ever heard.â€_
> 
> By the time De La Hoya came calling, *Manny Pacquiao* was already a twelve year veteran with a *47-3-2 record,* and world titles at flyweight, super bantamweight, super featherweight and lightweight. He had been knocked cold twice as a flyweight in the 90â€²s, and also lost on points to Erik Morales in a bout at super featherweight in 2005, Pacquiaoâ€™s last defeat. Pacman had come out on top in grueling rivalries with Morales, Marco Antonio Barrera and Juan Manual Marquez.
> 
> In March 2008 he defeated Marquez for the WBC super featherweight title via a split decision, and three months later he battered David Diaz to defeat in nine rounds for the WBC lightweight title. From world flyweight champion to world title holder at lightweight in nine years is both an incredible and unequaled achievement, and also feasible and believable, considering Pacquiaoâ€™s speed, southpaw boxing ability and punching power. His sudden leap in 2008 to welterweight, and subsequently beyond, and his complete mastery of much bigger fighters, had opened the door to debate as to whether the Filipino may be using performance enhancing drugs.
> 
> _â€Manny knew there was no way he could beat Oscar. But there was also no way he was gonna pass up the biggest fight, the biggest opportunity of his life. This was it, the big time.â€_*said his former sparring partner.*
> 
> _â€Manny never looked at using drugs as cheating. It was just a way of evening things up a little. Oscar was naturally much bigger and stronger than Manny. Of course, on the night we were all shocked. He beat the living crap out of De La Hoya.â€_
> 
> Just seven months earlier De La Hoya had cruised to a win over contender Steve Forbes, Prior to that, in May 2007, he had come closer that anyone before to beating Floyd Mayweather Jr. Although 35, De La Hoya was a massive favorite to defeat Pacquiao. Instead his corner pulled him out after suffering a one sided pummeling for eight rounds.
> 
> _â€After the fight, everyone was going crazy for Manny. We who were in the know about the steroids were just looking at each other holding our breath and hoping no one would start wondering how that could have happened.â€_
> 
> The sparring partner says *he began regularly injecting Pacquiao with steroids in preparation for his subsequent fights with Ricky Hatton and Miguel Cotto.*
> 
> _â€Once a week, right in the locker room of the Wild Card (Gym). Manny would drop his shorts and clench his teeth, and I would give him a jab in the upper outer quarter of his butt cheek. He hated every shot.â€_
> 
> The contact also said that Pacquiaoâ€™s drugs were changed from regular steroids to a far less detectable combination of HGH and insulin *after Floyd Mayweather began pointing the finger* and making suggestions that Pacquiaoâ€™s almost super human ring achievements may not be all down to natural ability.
> 
> _â€They got spooked when Floyd rumbled â€˜em.â€_*said the contact.*_â€That whole thing with the pre fight blood test during the negotiations for a Pacquiao v Mayweather fight last year was because Manny and his team knew they needed one month prior to the fight to guarantee 100% that they would be clean in all tests.â€_
> 
> The sparring partner fell out with the Pacquiao camp after the Cotto fight, but he bares his former boss no ill will, and wishes him success v Shane Mosley in Las Vegas on Saturday night. _â€I hope he kicks Mosleyâ€™s butt on Saturday, and I know he will. Mosley used to be a big time juicer, as everyone knows. Maybe heâ€™s back on it for this fight. He sure needs to be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things for quincyk:
> 
> 1. Do you think Marquez was on PEDs when he KO'd Pac? I mean, he never failed any tests, correct?
> 2. You can't criticize the above articles and not the one you supplied on Mayweather on PEDs._


This is pure bullshit, man.

I come from the Philippines, and no former pro and/or sparmate from the Philippines would be smart enough to do something like that.

Not being an asshole, but for a lot of them, reading and writing at high school level would be an accomplishment.
And the guy knows what's in those steroids? C'mon now.

Many Philippines' low level pros earn only maybe 120 dollars per fight, gross.

They barely earn enough to buy food, forget PEDs.

That's why most of them become like slaves to their promoters and managers. Always borrowing advance money from them, in between fights.

story's bullshit, I think.

The story sounds so much like those pro baseball teammates sticking steroids up each others buttcheeks, in the early 1990s.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

tliang1000 said:


> * I don't use steroid and i put up 10lbs of muscle in 9 weeks*.


Let's take it a step further, how much of that weight that you gained went to your stomach?

My experience is you can gain the weight, but half of it will at least be fat and not 100% lean muscle as in the case of Pac.


----------



## voodoo5

tliang1000 said:


> Turds gonna be Turds. Why would you even defend a fighter that is unwilling to prove if they are clean? Not to mention when his opponent was willing to do so.


You are right. 
I will no longer defend Pac until we see the reason those three B samples Floyd provided were never used used, and the positive A samples he provided ignored.
It is a farce. The guy clearly has used PED's, failed not one but three tests, and we are here defending Pac for not gaining 17 lbs, but not cutting as much as he did. It is disgusting, and a travesty.

Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> *One of Filipino boxing superstar Manny Pacquiaoâ€™s former sparring partners has admitted that he regularly injected the fighter with steroids*_â€in the locker room, in the upper outer quarter of his butt cheek!â€_
> 
> The man, a Filipino and former pro fighter, now fears the wrath of millions of his fellow countrymen, and as a result, his identity is protected. He claims to have worked with Pacquiao from _â€his early yearsâ€_ up until Pacquiaoâ€™s 2010 fight with Miguel Cotto, and claims Pacman only began using steroids in anticipation of his 2009 fight with Oscar De La Hoya.
> 
> *He also claims that Pacquiao has switched from using steroids, to now using a complex mixture of HGH (human growth hormone) and insulin,* a combination that is virtually undetectable in post fight drug tests.
> 
> In an interview given in a top secret location in Las Vegas, the former Pacquiao associate said _â€Manny was curious about using steroids for many years before he actually started. There is a lot of steroid use in the Philippines, and they are easy to get. But Manny hates needles! He hates â€˜em.â€_
> 
> _â€Manny was already on the way to becoming one of boxingâ€™s greats when he got the call from De La Hoya and his people about a fight. Oscar wanted a rematch with Mayweather, buy Mayweather decided to retire. Someone came up with the idea for De La Hoya and Manny as a potential big fight. When I heard about it, I thought it was the dumbest thing I had ever heard.â€_
> 
> By the time De La Hoya came calling, *Manny Pacquiao* was already a twelve year veteran with a *47-3-2 record,* and world titles at flyweight, super bantamweight, super featherweight and lightweight. He had been knocked cold twice as a flyweight in the 90â€²s, and also lost on points to Erik Morales in a bout at super featherweight in 2005, Pacquiaoâ€™s last defeat. Pacman had come out on top in grueling rivalries with Morales, Marco Antonio Barrera and Juan Manual Marquez.
> 
> In March 2008 he defeated Marquez for the WBC super featherweight title via a split decision, and three months later he battered David Diaz to defeat in nine rounds for the WBC lightweight title. From world flyweight champion to world title holder at lightweight in nine years is both an incredible and unequaled achievement, and also feasible and believable, considering Pacquiaoâ€™s speed, southpaw boxing ability and punching power. His sudden leap in 2008 to welterweight, and subsequently beyond, and his complete mastery of much bigger fighters, had opened the door to debate as to whether the Filipino may be using performance enhancing drugs.
> 
> _â€Manny knew there was no way he could beat Oscar. But there was also no way he was gonna pass up the biggest fight, the biggest opportunity of his life. This was it, the big time.â€_*said his former sparring partner.*
> 
> _â€Manny never looked at using drugs as cheating. It was just a way of evening things up a little. Oscar was naturally much bigger and stronger than Manny. Of course, on the night we were all shocked. He beat the living crap out of De La Hoya.â€_
> 
> Just seven months earlier De La Hoya had cruised to a win over contender Steve Forbes, Prior to that, in May 2007, he had come closer that anyone before to beating Floyd Mayweather Jr. Although 35, De La Hoya was a massive favorite to defeat Pacquiao. Instead his corner pulled him out after suffering a one sided pummeling for eight rounds.
> 
> _â€After the fight, everyone was going crazy for Manny. We who were in the know about the steroids were just looking at each other holding our breath and hoping no one would start wondering how that could have happened.â€_
> 
> The sparring partner says *he began regularly injecting Pacquiao with steroids in preparation for his subsequent fights with Ricky Hatton and Miguel Cotto.*
> 
> _â€Once a week, right in the locker room of the Wild Card (Gym). Manny would drop his shorts and clench his teeth, and I would give him a jab in the upper outer quarter of his butt cheek. He hated every shot.â€_
> 
> The contact also said that Pacquiaoâ€™s drugs were changed from regular steroids to a far less detectable combination of HGH and insulin *after Floyd Mayweather began pointing the finger* and making suggestions that Pacquiaoâ€™s almost super human ring achievements may not be all down to natural ability.
> 
> _â€They got spooked when Floyd rumbled â€˜em.â€_*said the contact.*_â€That whole thing with the pre fight blood test during the negotiations for a Pacquiao v Mayweather fight last year was because Manny and his team knew they needed one month prior to the fight to guarantee 100% that they would be clean in all tests.â€_
> 
> The sparring partner fell out with the Pacquiao camp after the Cotto fight, but he bares his former boss no ill will, and wishes him success v Shane Mosley in Las Vegas on Saturday night. _â€I hope he kicks Mosleyâ€™s butt on Saturday, and I know he will. Mosley used to be a big time juicer, as everyone knows. Maybe heâ€™s back on it for this fight. He sure needs to be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things for quincyk:
> 
> 1. Do you think Marquez was on PEDs when he KO'd Pac? I mean, he never failed any tests, correct?
> 2. You can't criticize the above articles and not the one you supplied on Mayweather on PEDs._


do you have a name to go with the sparring partner that allegedly stated paq used steroids? a reputable source such as thomas hasuer who could be sued for libel and defamation of character and whose career, which includes writing for espn magazine, would be at jeopardy?

no disrespect but who the fuk is "this is 50" website other than a rap music website?

http://www.thisis50.com/

who the fuk is corentin, the supposed author of the article? a guy that has an affinity for rap artist 50 cent (he lists his favorite song being if i cant) who was in business with floyd mayweather when his article was written(may 12 2011)?

seriously, you have no name for the alleged steroid use(in journalism that equates to zero credibility) a source with no history or signifigance in sports journalism or any profession for that matter, and this is your big revelation?

a case for jmm could be made because of the bacne that he sported made famous by chael sonnen but this steroid characteristic has never been seen on manny pacquiao

so what we have here is what most would agree to be three failed floyd mayweather USADA tests

a piece written by some guy that has no sports journalism background from some obscure website(the majority of their articles have zero likes and zero comments), with no named source for the alleged paq steroid use(again, zero credibility in regards to basic journalism standards) and this somehow holds some sort of credibilty?

only in flomo land


----------



## ChampionsForever

tliang1000 said:


> atsch My friend uses steroids and he went from 180lbs to 250lbs in one year. I don't use steroid and i put up 10lbs of muscle in 9 weeks.


He put on a hell of a lot of fat then. Pure muscle takes years, YEARS.


----------



## Bulakenyo

There is no big steroid use in Philippine boxing.

Most of our guys are minimum weight to light weight. Welterweight is the heaviest we produce for world class level fights.

Very few middle weights, and probably no cruiserweights.



That's just a malicious story there.


----------



## voodoo5

BoxingGenius27 said:


> http://www.thisis50.com/profiles/blogs/i-injected-pacquiao-with
> 
> *One of Filipino boxing superstar Manny Pacquiaoâ€™s former sparring partners has admitted that he regularly injected the fighter with steroids*_â€in the locker room, in the upper outer quarter of his butt cheek!â€_
> 
> The man, a Filipino and former pro fighter, now fears the wrath of millions of his fellow countrymen, and as a result, his identity is protected. He claims to have worked with Pacquiao from _â€his early yearsâ€_ up until Pacquiaoâ€™s 2010 fight with Miguel Cotto, and claims Pacman only began using steroids in anticipation of his 2009 fight with Oscar De La Hoya.
> 
> *He also claims that Pacquiao has switched from using steroids, to now using a complex mixture of HGH (human growth hormone) and insulin,* a combination that is virtually undetectable in post fight drug tests.
> 
> In an interview given in a top secret location in Las Vegas, the former Pacquiao associate said _â€Manny was curious about using steroids for many years before he actually started. There is a lot of steroid use in the Philippines, and they are easy to get. But Manny hates needles! He hates â€˜em.â€_
> 
> _â€Manny was already on the way to becoming one of boxingâ€™s greats when he got the call from De La Hoya and his people about a fight. Oscar wanted a rematch with Mayweather, buy Mayweather decided to retire. Someone came up with the idea for De La Hoya and Manny as a potential big fight. When I heard about it, I thought it was the dumbest thing I had ever heard.â€_
> 
> By the time De La Hoya came calling, *Manny Pacquiao* was already a twelve year veteran with a *47-3-2 record,* and world titles at flyweight, super bantamweight, super featherweight and lightweight. He had been knocked cold twice as a flyweight in the 90â€²s, and also lost on points to Erik Morales in a bout at super featherweight in 2005, Pacquiaoâ€™s last defeat. Pacman had come out on top in grueling rivalries with Morales, Marco Antonio Barrera and Juan Manual Marquez.
> 
> In March 2008 he defeated Marquez for the WBC super featherweight title via a split decision, and three months later he battered David Diaz to defeat in nine rounds for the WBC lightweight title. From world flyweight champion to world title holder at lightweight in nine years is both an incredible and unequaled achievement, and also feasible and believable, considering Pacquiaoâ€™s speed, southpaw boxing ability and punching power. His sudden leap in 2008 to welterweight, and subsequently beyond, and his complete mastery of much bigger fighters, had opened the door to debate as to whether the Filipino may be using performance enhancing drugs.
> 
> _â€Manny knew there was no way he could beat Oscar. But there was also no way he was gonna pass up the biggest fight, the biggest opportunity of his life. This was it, the big time.â€_*said his former sparring partner.*
> 
> _â€Manny never looked at using drugs as cheating. It was just a way of evening things up a little. Oscar was naturally much bigger and stronger than Manny. Of course, on the night we were all shocked. He beat the living crap out of De La Hoya.â€_
> 
> Just seven months earlier De La Hoya had cruised to a win over contender Steve Forbes, Prior to that, in May 2007, he had come closer that anyone before to beating Floyd Mayweather Jr. Although 35, De La Hoya was a massive favorite to defeat Pacquiao. Instead his corner pulled him out after suffering a one sided pummeling for eight rounds.
> 
> _â€After the fight, everyone was going crazy for Manny. We who were in the know about the steroids were just looking at each other holding our breath and hoping no one would start wondering how that could have happened.â€_
> 
> The sparring partner says *he began regularly injecting Pacquiao with steroids in preparation for his subsequent fights with Ricky Hatton and Miguel Cotto.*
> 
> _â€Once a week, right in the locker room of the Wild Card (Gym). Manny would drop his shorts and clench his teeth, and I would give him a jab in the upper outer quarter of his butt cheek. He hated every shot.â€_
> 
> The contact also said that Pacquiaoâ€™s drugs were changed from regular steroids to a far less detectable combination of HGH and insulin *after Floyd Mayweather began pointing the finger* and making suggestions that Pacquiaoâ€™s almost super human ring achievements may not be all down to natural ability.
> 
> _â€They got spooked when Floyd rumbled â€˜em.â€_*said the contact.*_â€That whole thing with the pre fight blood test during the negotiations for a Pacquiao v Mayweather fight last year was because Manny and his team knew they needed one month prior to the fight to guarantee 100% that they would be clean in all tests.â€_
> 
> The sparring partner fell out with the Pacquiao camp after the Cotto fight, but he bares his former boss no ill will, and wishes him success v Shane Mosley in Las Vegas on Saturday night. _â€I hope he kicks Mosleyâ€™s butt on Saturday, and I know he will. Mosley used to be a big time juicer, as everyone knows. Maybe heâ€™s back on it for this fight. He sure needs to be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things for quincyk:
> 
> 1. Do you think Marquez was on PEDs when he KO'd Pac? I mean, he never failed any tests, correct?
> 2. You can't criticize the above articles and not the one you supplied on Mayweather on PEDs._


This is the worst website I have ever seen used as a source.
It is the personal news blog of a 50cent fan. 
Do you know who Thomas Hauser is? 
Please stop using this kind of school yard stuff. It takes away from a credible discussion.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> do you have a name to go with the sparring partner that allegedly stated paq used steroids? a reputable source such as thomas hasuer who could be sued for libel and defamation of character and whose career, which includes writing for espn magazine, would be at jeopardy?
> 
> no disrespect but who the fuk is "this is 50" website other than a rap music website?
> 
> http://www.thisis50.com/
> 
> who the fuk is corentin, the supposed author of the article? a guy that has an affinity for rap artist 50 cent (he lists his favorite song being if i cant) who was in business with floyd mayweather when his article was written(may 12 2011)?
> 
> seriously, you have no name for the alleged steroid use(in journalism that equates to zero credibility) a source with no history or signifigance in sports journalism or any profession for that matter, and this is your big revelation?
> 
> a case for jmm could be made because of the bacne that he sported made famous by chael sonnen but this steroid characteristic has never been seen on manny pacquiao
> 
> so what we have here is what most would agree to be three failed floyd mayweather USADA tests
> 
> a piece written by some guy that has no sports journalism background from some obscure website(the majority of their articles have zero likes and zero comments), with no named source for the alleged paq steroid use(again, zero credibility in regards to basic journalism standards) and this somehow holds some sort of credibilty?
> 
> only in flomo land


I can't speak on the author just as I can't speak on Hauser. Although, I've heard Hauser's in cahoots with Bob Arum/Top Rank. Just sayin

You're still accusing JMM of steroids even though he's never failed any of the PED tests you demand?

What about Teddy Atlas... Why would he have reason to make up his statement about the PED emails? He has just as much to lose as Hauser, correct? Let me guess, Atlas is in bed with the same author that said Manny's sparring partner was injecting him with steroids.

You come across as a really biased poster. Especially when you say Pac never juiced because he never failed a test, but then turn around and accuse JMM of juicing although he never failed a test either.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Bulakenyo said:


> There is no big steroid use in Philippine boxing.
> 
> Most of our guys are minimum weight to light weight. Welterweight is the heaviest we produce for world class level fights.
> 
> Very few middle weights, and probably no cruiserweights.
> 
> That's just a malicious story there.


Why is weight/size a factor when talking about steroids?? No one is referring to Mr. Olympia.

Lance Armstrong has used PEDs and he's a skin and bone cyclist with the same build as a boxer.


----------



## tonys333

where on the verge of the biggest fight in boxing finally been made an people are still going on about Pac and Floyd using PED's with no real evidence. Give it a rest but one thing why does BoxingGenius27 think Pac has took PEDS or he would have no power like Algieri or Pauli that's just ridicules. Pac has always had power an more power than them guys but its a fact his power isn't as effective at welterweight an it is his speed an movement that has troubled his opponents.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bjl12 said:


> When weight draining fighters move up in weight, their power becomes less effective because they no longer have an advantage in body mass (sheer size) or muscle percentage (in comparison to fighters at larger weights who drain to the weight limit). This is damn near indisputable as it happens all the time. Very recent examples include Adrien Broner, Yuri Gamboa, and Nonito Donaire - when these guys moved up in weight they learned two important things very quickly:
> 1. Their punches did *not* hurt larger opponents the way it hurt smaller opponents
> 2. Their punch resistance was not as good against larger opponents as it was against smaller opponents
> 
> Boxing is littered with examples of fighters throughout history who experience LESS success as they move up in weight...as physical advantages go to the wayside against larger framed opponents.
> 
> The outlier to boxing history is Manny Pacquiao. Here's a guy has a growth spurt at 28 years old that enables him to *retain/improve* punching power, speed, and stamina while moving up in weight against much larger opponents. It's one thing when the process is gradual, but for Manny it all happened in 9 months. In 9 months time Manny goes from decisioning MAB and JMM @ 130 pounds to TKO'ing DLH @ 147 pounds. 17 pounds in 9 months time.
> 
> For a young guy whose frame hasn't fully developed, sure, I can _maybe_ (_possibly) _see this happening, but Manny's frame was fully developed. With a finished frame fighters will VERY OFTEN demonstrate "loose weight" on their body, especially the abdomen. Why would their be loose weight? Because the guy goes from cutting 17 pounds...meaning he's packing at least 17 pounds of water weight...to walking around ripped to the gills at 147 in just 9 months time. *Obvious consequential question*: What happened to those 17 pounds in water weight? If Manny's body was as tight at 147 as it was at 130, why were there no sacrifices in speed or endurance, let alone power?
> 
> What the hell is going on? Then the..."I'm afraid of needles", "giving blood weakens me", "Floyd doesn't make the rules, no blood...just urine". It all made sense from then on. I'm not particularly fond of either guy, but I really don't like cheaters or liars...and Manny/Roach are both. Their whole rise to fame was the product of cheating and lying, but they get a pass for it because Manny's a bible-loving immigrant and Freddy is a poor disabled old man. Really grinds my gears


And can someone please attack this post?

To everyone that's a boxing fan and has followed the sport, this is common knowledge.


----------



## Bulakenyo

I've followed Manny's career since the mid 1990s.

He's always been deceptively strong and agressive. Skinny kid but big frame for 112 lbs, until he could not make weight anymore and jumped to 122 lbs. in his late teens-early 20s.

But at 122, that was not his natural weight.

He was walking around at 135 lbs just days before his late 2004 fight vs 3k Battery (prep for JMM II fight) at 126 lbs limit.



He did not magically go from 112 to 122 to 135.


----------



## ChampionsForever

tliang1000 said:


> atsch My friend uses steroids and he went from 180lbs to 250lbs in one year. I don't use steroid and i put up 10lbs of muscle in 9 weeks.


 A pro bodybuilder as in a current Mr Olympia may add 4-5 lbs of muscle in a very good year, now that's 5 hours training 6 days a week consuming 6000 plus calories a day, now I'm not disputing you may have put on that weight, maybe put on a few lbs of muscle even, but you 100% did not gain 10lbs of lean muscle in 9 weeks, but lets pretend you did, so by your logic and natural muscle growth surely Pac can gain his fictitious 17lbs in 9 months naturally aswell?, you averaged 4.5lbs a month, he just needed 2lbs a month.

I digress anyway and have actually probably painted a Pactard picture of myself here, If he got discovered as a PED user tomorrow it wouldn't surprise me, just as any top athlete doing it wouldn't surprise me either, ever since the Lance Armstrong saga my opinions on this have changed, I am just putting foward a counter arguement to all those crying cheat, that goes for Floyd aswell, EPO gives you far more stamina through blood cell manipulation if I'm not mistaken, if we're going to talk about Pacs muscle gain then why not also talk about the fact Mayweather has never been gassed in a single fight.


----------



## voodoo5

I hope they both use PED's to the fullest, so we can see them as close to how they were 3 years ago as possible.
No testing, both fully jacked up.


----------



## Bulakenyo

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Why is weight/size a factor when talking about steroids?? No one is referring to Mr. Olympia.
> 
> Lance Armstrong has used PEDs and he's a skin and bone cyclist with the same build as a boxer.


so, what's so PEDsy about him?

He's always fought the same aggressive, strong way, and only added a lot of good skills over the years.

The weight jump is the main thing that FMJ has been talking about, why he thinks Manny is suspect.

Again, 112 to 135 is not that crazy of a leap if you followed his career closely.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

tonys333 said:


> where on the verge of the biggest fight in boxing finally been made an people are still going on about Pac and Floyd using PED's with no real evidence. Give it a rest but one thing why does BoxingGenius27 think Pac has took PEDS or he would have no power like Algieri or Pauli that's just ridicules. Pac has always had power an more power than them guys but its a fact his power isn't as effective at welterweight an it is his speed an movement that has troubled his opponents.


Let's see:

1. Dropped Shane Mosley and had Shane Mosely running around the ring scared to engage. Only other fighter to drop shane was big Vernon Forrest. Could Paulie M or someone like Algeri do this? Of course not, it's because of Pac's power.

2. Hurt Margarito to the body with a body shot. Margarito was a SMW that night and Pac was maybe a WW. No power there?

3. Had Joshua Clottey scared to open up. Even broke the WW punch stat by throwing over 1000 punches. Pac never even threw that many punches as a Bantamweight.

4. Obliterated Miguel Cotto. Welcomed Cotto to free punches to the body. Then proceeded to stalk/walk down Cotto and stopping him in the 12th round after dropping him twice.

I can go on if you like.

My point is is there was more than just "speed and movement" going on here. There was also an abnormal amount of power and endurance.


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I can't speak on the author just as I can't speak on Hauser. Although, I've heard Hauser's in cahoots with Bob Arum/Top Rank. Just sayin
> 
> You're still accusing JMM of steroids even though he's never failed any of the PED tests you demand?
> 
> What about Teddy Atlas... Why would he have reason to make up his statement about the PED emails? He has just as much to lose as Hauser, correct? Let me guess, Atlas is in bed with the same author that said Manny's sparring partner was injecting him with steroids.
> 
> You come across as a really biased poster. Especially when you say Pac never juiced because he never failed a test, but then turn around and accuse JMM of juicing although he never failed a test either.


_*You're still accusing JMM of steroids even though he's never failed any of the PED tests you demand?
*_​
_*Especially when you say Pac never juiced*_​




when did i accuse jmm of steroid use? let alone "still" implying that i previously alleged jmm was on steroids? and when did i say paq never juiced? seems to me that you are trying to unsuccessfully put words into my mouth. i said a case could be made that jmm was on steroids because of the bacne. never did i saw that jmm was on steroids or accuse him of being on steroids. and never have i said that paq has never juiced

and atlas himself never saw those emails which would be considered hearsay which is generally inadmissible in court. the same emails that for some reason or another have never surfaced from the mayweather camp? those emails would appear to be pretty damning, no?

the same as the alleged three failed PED tests that floyd mayweather chose not to disclose in paqs defamation lawsuit and capitulated to an out of court settlement which included over 100k in legal fees

those would be admissible in court and the reason why floyd in all likelihood paid manny his settlement and mayweather sat his azz down and stfu

by the way, do you have a link that you could share confirming your hauser/arum/top rank cahoot?

or are you going to provide us with some more hearsay and obscure websites that no one has ever heard of?


----------



## knowimuch

Bulakenyo said:


> I've followed Manny's career since the mid 1990s.
> 
> He's always been deceptively strong and agressive. Skinny kid but big frame for 112 lbs, until he could not make weight anymore and jumped to 122 lbs. in his late teens-early 20s.
> 
> But at 122, that was not his natural weight.
> 
> He was walking around at 135 lbs just days before his late 2004 fight vs 3k Battery (prep for JMM II fight) at 126 lbs limit.
> 
> He did not magically go from 112 to 122 to 135.


You are filipino right?(don't mean to offend you if im wrong) Have you ever seen Pac live?


----------



## El-Terrible

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Let's see:
> 
> 1. Dropped Shane Mosley and had Shane Mosely running around the ring scared to engage. Only other fighter to drop shane was big Vernon Forrest. Could Paulie M or someone like Algeri do this? Of course not, it's because of Pac's power.
> 
> 2. Hurt Margarito to the body with a body shot. Margarito was a SMW that night and Pac was maybe a WW. No power there?
> 
> 3. Had Joshua Clottey scared to open up. Even broke the WW punch stat by throwing over 1000 punches. Pac never even threw that many punches as a Bantamweight.
> 
> 4. Obliterated Miguel Cotto. Welcomed Cotto to free punches to the body. Then proceeded to stalk/walk down Cotto and stopping him in the 12th round after dropping him twice.
> 
> I can go on if you like.
> 
> My point is is there was more than just "speed and movement" going on here. There was also an abnormal amount of power and endurance.


1. Mosley says pacquiao hits as hard as floyd. His speed was the problem
2. Margarito took so many punches and you're shocked they a well placed left hand to the body might not hurt him? Did he go down? No. Was he out gold? No. Did he take 5-6 straight lefts to the head, keep smiling and coming forward? Yes.
3. Maidana throws had thrown that kind of punching volume, is he as conditioned as Pacquiso? No.
4. Again Cotto took so many punches, the 2 knock downs were punches he didn't see when off balance. Speed and volume yes. Power? Not so much

The bias is incredible. There is no way Pscquiao put 17lb muscle on, just a ridiculous statement when you see his fight night weight went up by 3-4lb or so.

How is it floyd was 106 and fights at 154 looking shredded? Why does Floyd take 1 year, even 2 years out in the most bogus retirement and come back showing no ring rust, when everyone knows long loading phases are needed for maximum gain with many PEDs? Why does Floyd fly into rages? Why did Floyd settle so quickly when his results were subpoenaed? Why did usada file a motion to suppress them, so worried about what it would do to their rep? Why have reputable journalists staked their reputation on stating Floyd failed 3 tests without any libel charges?

The bullshit flomo bias knows no bounds


----------



## bballchump11

"In May I have a big surprise for yall." I didn't think it was possible at the time.


----------



## Bulakenyo

knowimuch said:


> You are filipino right?(don't mean to offend you if im wrong) Have you ever seen Pac live?


Yes sir, I am.

No, I havent.

I was in high school many hours away from Manila when he started creating a buzz in Philippine boxing so I couldnt watch him live, but boxing aficionados would wait for his local, televised fights all the time, me included.

It was like watching a mini Tyson. Brash, cocky, frail looking young guy who throws a lot of punches but you don't know if he'll have enough left in the tank if he doesnt KO his opponents early. So it was always exciting.


----------



## knowimuch

Bulakenyo said:


> Yes sir, I am.
> 
> No, I havent.
> 
> I was in high school many hours away from Manila when he started creating a buzz in Philippine boxing so I couldnt watch him live, but boxing aficionados would wait for his local, televised fights all the time, me included.
> 
> It was like watching a mini Tyson. Brash, cocky, frail looking young guy who throws a lot of punches but you don't know if he'll have enough left in the tank if he doesnt KO his opponents early. So it was always exciting.


To bad you never saw him live, must be cool to follow a fighter from the beginning of his career like that if he's from you're home country
Haven't seen all of his early fights but still think his win vs sasakul was an impressive come-from-behind victory. Certainly if you look at Sasakul previous opponent that was rated in the ring p4p top 10.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

El-Terrible said:


> 1. Mosley says pacquiao hits as hard as floyd. His speed was the problem
> 2. Margarito took so many punches and you're shocked they a well placed left hand to the body might not hurt him? Did he go down? No. Was he out gold? No. Did he take 5-6 straight lefts to the head, keep smiling and coming forward? Yes.
> 3. Maidana throws had thrown that kind of punching volume, is he as conditioned as Pacquiso? No.
> 4. Again Cotto took so many punches, the 2 knock downs were punches he didn't see when off balance. Speed and volume yes. Power? Not so much
> 
> The bias is incredible. There is no way Pscquiao put 17lb muscle on, just a ridiculous statement when you see his fight night weight went up by 3-4lb or so.
> 
> How is it floyd was 106 and fights at 154 looking shredded? Why does Floyd take 1 year, even 2 years out in the most bogus retirement and come back showing no ring rust, when everyone knows long loading phases are needed for maximum gain with many PEDs? Why does Floyd fly into rages? Why did Floyd settle so quickly when his results were subpoenaed? Why did usada file a motion to suppress them, so worried about what it would do to their rep? Why have reputable journalists staked their reputation on stating Floyd failed 3 tests without any libel charges?
> 
> The bullshit flomo bias knows no bounds


1. Correction, Shane said Pac "had a different type of power". One he has never felt before and couldn't explain. He's been in with everyone.
2. I don't care if Marg took 2,000 punches from Chris Algeri, none will hurt him like Pac did. It was power coupled with speed and volume.
3. Cotto was hit by Paulie M plenty of times when they fought at 140, but none would've had the same effect as Pac's punches in 1,000 years. Speed, volume and power; yes.
4. Are you saying the same Pac that beat MAB at 130 would obliterate Cotto? They both had the same fight night weight.
5. Floyd weighed 106 as an amateur. Floyd started his professional career at 130 in 1996 or 97. Floyd went up to 135 in the late 90's. Floyd went to 140 in the mid 2000's if I'm not mistaken. Floyd went to 147 around the same time for he only had a few fights at 140. It was a "gradual" process. Floyd NEVER fought at 130 in March, then at 147 9 months later. How can you even attempt to compare the two?
6. Floyd may not fight officially, but trains year round, unlike someone like Ricky Hatton who would allow himself to blow up to 180+ pounds.
7. Reputable sources such as Hauser, who's in bed with Bob Arum and Top Rank?
8. I admit USADA has done shady things in the past, but they've also done great things in catching Armstrong. I really can't say how truthful Hauser's article is, no more than I can say how truthful Teddy Atlas emails are. What I do know, is Manny refused unlimited blood OSDT.


----------



## Bulakenyo

knowimuch said:


> To bad you never saw him live, must be cool to follow a fighter from the beginning of his career like that if he's from you're home country
> Haven't seen all of his early fights but still think his win vs sasakul was an impressive come-from-behind victory. Certainly if you look at Sasakul previous opponent that was rated in the ring p4p top 10.


Honest to God, if he retired right after Sasakul fight, he'd still be a local legend today.

Before the Sasakul fight, his biggest win was the Orient Pacific Boxing Federation (OPBF) 112 title challenge vs Thailand's Chockchai 3K Battery.

That one was another exciting come from behind one punch stoppage. It should be on youtube.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> "In May I have a big surprise for yall." I didn't think it was possible at the time.


that's still 4 months away, rozz


----------



## knowimuch

Bulakenyo said:


> Honest to God, if he retired right after Sasakul fight, he'd still be a local legend today.
> 
> Before the Sasakul fight, his biggest win was the Orient Pacific Boxing Federation (OPBF) 112 title challenge vs Thailand's Chockchai 3K Battery.
> 
> That one was another exciting come from behind one punch stoppage. It should be on youtube.







They have alot of his old fights, I have some homework to do


----------



## voodoo5

BoxingGenius27 said:


> 1. Correction, Shane said Pac "had a different type of power". One he has never felt before and couldn't explain. He's been in with everyone.
> 2. I don't care if Marg took 2,000 punches from Chris Algeri, none will hurt him like Pac did. It was power coupled with speed and volume.
> 3. Cotto was hit by Paulie M plenty of times when they fought at 140, but none would've had the same effect as Pac's punches in 1,000 years. Speed, volume and power; yes.
> 4. Are you saying the same Pac that beat MAB at 130 would obliterate Cotto? They both had the same fight night weight.
> 5. Floyd weighed 106 as an amateur. Floyd started his professional career at 130 in 1996 or 97. Floyd went up to 135 in the late 90's. Floyd went to 140 in the mid 2000's if I'm not mistaken. Floyd went to 147 around the same time for he only had a few fights at 140. It was a "gradual" process. Floyd NEVER fought at 130 in March, then at 147 9 months later. How can you even attempt to compare the two?
> 6. Floyd may not fight officially, but trains year round, unlike someone like Ricky Hatton who would allow himself to blow up to 180+ pounds.
> 7. Reputable sources such as Hauser, who's in bed with Bob Arum and Top Rank?
> 8. I admit USADA has done shady things in the past, but they've also done great things in catching Armstrong. I really can't say how truthful Hauser's article is, no more than I can say how truthful Teddy Atlas emails are. What I do know, is Manny refused unlimited blood OSDT.


Shaky, at best.


----------



## tonys333

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Let's see:
> 
> 1. Dropped Shane Mosley and had Shane Mosely running around the ring scared to engage. Only other fighter to drop shane was big Vernon Forrest. Could Paulie M or someone like Algeri do this? Of course not, it's because of Pac's power.
> 
> 2. Hurt Margarito to the body with a body shot. Margarito was a SMW that night and Pac was maybe a WW. No power there?
> 
> 3. Had Joshua Clottey scared to open up. Even broke the WW punch stat by throwing over 1000 punches. Pac never even threw that many punches as a Bantamweight.
> 
> 4. Obliterated Miguel Cotto. Welcomed Cotto to free punches to the body. Then proceeded to stalk/walk down Cotto and stopping him in the 12th round after dropping him twice.
> 
> I can go on if you like.
> 
> My point is is there was more than just "speed and movement" going on here. There was also an abnormal amount of power and endurance.


why do you keep bringing up Algeri and Paulie we all know Pac hits harder than them Mikey Garcia is a super featherweight an when he moves to 140 he will also hit harder than them too probably does now. its like saying why does Garcia hit harder than Bradley when he is a light welter. Even Marquez moved up from lightweight an I would say he hits harder than Bradley an even Rios an they are big dudes. some people just have punching power an some people don't Pac has always had good power

Its there for everyone to see that his power wasn't as effective at Welterwight why didn't this big hitting Pac stop Marquez in the third fight. He didn't even knock him down but he knocked him down 4 times in the 2 fights at lower weights.

Provodnikov hits harder than Pac why was he only able to knock Algeri down twice were Pac that did extra testing knocked him down 6(4 legit) times I will tell you why because his speed an angels an accuracy the punch that you don't see coming hurts the most. an yeah Pac has respectable power so if he keeps hitting you its going to hurt but he is not going to take out a welterweight with just one shot.


----------



## Abraham

So, I talked to my uncle, who is somewhat of an insider in the boxing world. He's about 70% sure the fight will happen. He told me that the only thing that could stop it now is Mayweather suddenly making outrageous demands, which is possible...I mean, this is Mayweather we're talking about. I admire Floyd greatly, but if it comes out that it's true Teamn Pac agreed to all terms Team Mayweather sent, and Floyd still finds a way to not fight...dude, I swear I'll lose all respect for him, probably for good. That being said, let's not forget that Bob Arum, who I already have no respect for, is just as capable of fucking things up.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

tonys333 said:


> why do you keep bringing up Algeri and Paulie we all know Pac hits harder than them Mikey Garcia is a super featherweight an when he moves to 140 he will also hit harder than them too probably does now. its like saying why does Garcia hit harder than Bradley when he is a light welter. Even Marquez moved up from lightweight an I would say he hits harder than Bradley an even Rios an they are big dudes. some people just have punching power an some people don't Pac has always had good power
> 
> Its there for everyone to see that his power wasn't as effective at Welterwight why didn't this big hitting Pac stop Marquez in the third fight. He didn't even knock him down but he knocked him down 4 times in the 2 fights at lower weights.
> 
> Providnokov hits harder than Pac why was he only able to knock Algeri down twice were Pac that did extra testing knocked him down 6(4 legit) times I will tell you why because his speed an angels an accuracy the punch that you don't see coming hurts the most. an yeah Pac has respectable power so if he keeps hitting you its going to hurt but he is *not going to take out a welterweight with just one shot*.


He almost did with Shane Mosley.

I keep bringing up Algeri and Maliggnaggi because you guys keep making the claim that Pac is all speed and angles while disregarding his power. As bjl12 said earlier, going from 130 to 147 in 9 months, you just don't carry power like that and become the predator against naturally bigger guys. I don't care how fast you are. Take for instance Sugar Ray Leonard. He used his speed and movement against Hagler who never really felt Ray's power.

SRL was no come forward predator against Hagler while letting Hagler pound on him before brutally stopping him. That's realistic in boxing. Not going from 130 to 147 and letting one of the best body punchers of our generation in Miguel Cotto willingly pound on your body and get free shots in, then chase him around the ring begging for him to engage in a toe to toe battle. I don't care how fast you are, this was the anomoly.

BTW, let's listen to Shane talk about Pac's power @3:08:






"Next thing I know I'm on the ground. I thought to myself WOW!!!! He punches pretty hard.* I didn't know what he had in his gloves, but he punches pretty hard*" - Shane Mosley


----------



## bjl12

Shout out to logical folks like @*BoxingGenius27* and @bballchump11 but these other fools just don't get it. I'm taking a break from this thread until the fight is officially announced!! :bbb:happy


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Abraham said:


> So, I talked to my uncle, who is somewhat of an insider in the boxing world. He's about 70% sure the fight will happen. He told me that the only thing that could stop it now is Mayweather suddenly making outrageous demands, which is possible...I mean, this is Mayweather we're talking about. I admire Floyd greatly, but if it comes out that it's true Teamn Pac agreed to all terms Team Mayweather sent, and Floyd still finds a way to not fight...dude, I swear I'll lose all respect for him, probably for good. That being said, let's not forget that Bob Arum, who I already have no respect for, is just as capable of fucking things up.


If you don't mind me azzking, what does your uncle do in the boxing world

It seems like a tricky industry to crack into


----------



## quincy k

tonys333 said:


> why do you keep bringing up Algeri and Paulie we all know Pac hits harder than them Mikey Garcia is a super featherweight an when he moves to 140 he will also hit harder than them too probably does now. its like saying why does Garcia hit harder than Bradley when he is a light welter. Even Marquez moved up from lightweight an I would say he hits harder than Bradley an even Rios an they are big dudes. some people just have punching power an some people don't Pac has always had good power
> 
> Its there for everyone to see that his power wasn't as effective at Welterwight why didn't this big hitting Pac stop Marquez in the third fight. He didn't even knock him down but he knocked him down 4 times in the 2 fights at lower weights.
> 
> Providnokov hits harder than Pac why was he only able to knock Algeri down twice were Pac that did extra testing knocked him down 6(4 legit) times I will tell you why because his speed an angels an accuracy _*the punch that you don't see coming hurts the most*_. an yeah Pac has respectable power so if he keeps hitting you its going to hurt but he is not going to take out a welterweight with just one shot.


manny steward commenting that cotto did not see the right hand that knocked him down at :36 into the video






cotto claims that he couldnt see the punches(most not living in flomo land would equate this to being speed and movement) and that is what made the difference in the fight and why he lost.

never does he say that paqs power or strength is what was the difference


----------



## Oli

It's a shame this fight is more or less irrelevent now being 6 years too late.


----------



## Oli

After a 6 year build up this going to be the biggest anti climax of a fight in world boxing history. I'm saying it now it's going to be a shit fight. Totally uneventful and drama less with Mayweather being Mayweather and winning a UD with no KD's or good Pacquiao moments. Just another Floyd vs Alvarez. You can take that to the bank right now. And then this god awful tedious unbearable borefest of a saga can be put to bed once and for all. The only good thing about it is that we won't have to listen to stupid pactards fucks harping on with their repetitive shit.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bjl12 said:


> Shout out to logical folks like @*BoxingGenius27* and @*bballchump11* but these other fools just don't get it. I'm taking a break from this thread until the fight is officially announced!! :bbb:happy


I'm going back to talking about the fight that should hopefully be announced soon. I'm done with the PED talk for now.


----------



## Abraham

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> If you don't mind me azzking, what does your uncle do in the boxing world
> 
> It seems like a tricky industry to crack into


We're from Cincinnati. My uncle is good friends with The Hawk, or used to be, anyway. You know those guys who always seem to be around boxing gyms, rubbing shoulders with important ppl, and you have no idea what they actually do? Well, that's my uncle :lol: he just knows people.

Tricky to crack into? I don't know about that...look at Charlie Z.


----------



## quincy k

bjl12 said:


> Shout out to logical folks like @*BoxingGenius27* and @*bballchump11* but these other fools just don't get it. I'm taking a break from this thread until the fight is officially announced!! :bbb:happy


can you please explain why you claim that paq is on peds and not floyd mayweather when floyd is the one that has allegedly tested positive on three occasions and manny has never tested positive?

most people that arent a fool would think that the later is the ped user and not the former


----------



## Reppin501

quincy k said:


> can you please explain why you claim that paq is on peds and not floyd mayweather when floyd is the one that has allegedly tested positive on three occasions and manny has never tested positive?
> 
> most people that arent a fool would think that the later is the ped user and not the former


Why would you not question this made up bullshit when the cat who dreamed it up never ran with it? I remember when dude came to ESB with this bullshit, he's a clown who tried making a name for himself by spouting garbage...do you not think mainstream media would have picked it up? I mean believe in all the fairy tales all you want but like it or not the day of reckoning is coming.


----------



## gander tasco

bjl12 said:


> Shout out to logical folks like @*BoxingGenius27* and @*bballchump11* but these other fools just don't get it. I'm taking a break from this thread until the fight is officially announced!! :bbb:happy


ya man pac on ped's because he's been knocking everybody out like.. Hatton at 140 lbs , and he hasnt hurt anybody since.. well except Bradley, Algeri, and Marquez. Ya forget that he's 36 years old now and not 29 when he blasted Cotto. Forget that he's slowed down and he's not as explosive as he was. It all makes sense dude, it's that a side meth -- Floyd Sr. clearly a smart man.

:deal


----------



## Abraham

Oli said:


> It's a shame this fight is more or less irrelevent now being 6 years too late.


Richest gate in boxing history. Best selling PPV ever. Yes. Totally irrelevant.


----------



## tonys333

quincy k said:


> manny steward commenting that cotto did not see the right hand that knocked him down at :36 into the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cotto claims that he couldnt see the punches(most not living in flomo land would equate this to being speed and movement) and that is what made the difference in the fight and why he lost.
> 
> never does he say that paqs power or strength is what was the difference


yeah I agree everybody knows its the punches you don't see that do the damage Rios said he felt like he was facing 3 Pac's. Oscar said he didn't feel his power.

David Diaz said, "Fucker was so fast I thought Freddie was in there hitting me too." its not his power people talk about after the fight its the speed and an movement they struggle to deal with. That's why I think he had so much success when he moved up these bigger fighters couldn't deal with how fast he was with his hand speed and movement.

I don't no if he took PED's or not but am not going to act like he did like it is a fact with out evidence like some posters do.


----------



## Bulakenyo

knowimuch said:


> They have alot of his old fights, I have some homework to do







These were some mid-late 1990s highlight that we grew up watching live, before he came to the US and became "PacMan".

Like I said, his 1995-2000 career would have been enough for him to become a local legend.

Everything after that is all bonus.

my mind was blown seeing him fight in the US, with the Budweiser logo on the canvas, with Michael Buffer in the ring and fighting live, via satellite, beamed all over the world.


----------



## DobyZhee

Somebody post the disclaimer from Floyd's settlement out of court lol


----------



## voodoo5

DobyZhee said:


> Somebody post the disclaimer from Floyd's settlement out of court lol


That would be great!


----------



## ChampionsForever

I don't get folks calling it irrelevant now, it's p4p #1 vs p4p #2 , how often does that happen?


----------



## DBerry

ChampionsForever said:


> I don't get folks calling it irrelevant now, it's p4p #1 vs p4p #2 , how often does that happen?


Fight would have been the duck's guts five years ago, but to call it irrelevant now is absurd. Still a great fight to be made, even if it does now favour Mayweather somewhat. Only a fool wouldn't think this fight is relevant now or say they aren't interested.


----------



## JohnAnthony

ChampionsForever said:


> I don't get folks calling it irrelevant now, it's p4p #1 vs p4p #2 , how often does that happen?


Its still the biggest fight in boxing.

Most fans are just annoyed that its took this long to make. And whoever wins, it doesnt really answer the question of who was better when they were both on insane form in 08 to 11.

Mannys took a couple of losses since, and floyd looked really poor against maidana.


----------



## knowimuch

Abraham said:


> We're from Cincinnati. My uncle is good friends with The Hawk, or used to be, anyway. You know those guys who always seem to be around boxing gyms, rubbing shoulders with important ppl, and you have no idea what they actually do? Well, that's my uncle :lol: he just knows people.
> 
> Tricky to crack into? I don't know about that...look at Charlie Z.


So you're uncle is one of the Watson twins :smile


----------



## El-Terrible

BoxingGenius27 said:


> 1. Correction, Shane said Pac "had a different type of power". One he has never felt before and couldn't explain. He's been in with everyone.
> 2. I don't care if Marg took 2,000 punches from Chris Algeri, none will hurt him like Pac did. It was power coupled with speed and volume.
> 3. Cotto was hit by Paulie M plenty of times when they fought at 140, but none would've had the same effect as Pac's punches in 1,000 years. Speed, volume and power; yes.
> 4. Are you saying the same Pac that beat MAB at 130 would obliterate Cotto? They both had the same fight night weight.
> 5. Floyd weighed 106 as an amateur. Floyd started his professional career at 130 in 1996 or 97. Floyd went up to 135 in the late 90's. Floyd went to 140 in the mid 2000's if I'm not mistaken. Floyd went to 147 around the same time for he only had a few fights at 140. It was a "gradual" process. Floyd NEVER fought at 130 in March, then at 147 9 months later. How can you even attempt to compare the two?
> 6. Floyd may not fight officially, but trains year round, unlike someone like Ricky Hatton who would allow himself to blow up to 180+ pounds.
> 7. Reputable sources such as Hauser, who's in bed with Bob Arum and Top Rank?
> 8. I admit USADA has done shady things in the past, but they've also done great things in catching Armstrong. I really can't say how truthful Hauser's article is, no more than I can say how truthful Teddy Atlas emails are. What I do know, is Manny refused unlimited blood OSDT.


1) Excerpts from the Mosley quote: "He's not physically strong, but he hits pretty good, like he has a good snap or something" , "It's not like he's heavy-handed. He's not heavy-handed. It's weird. It's the weirdest thing," - I think that just shuts up your whole "He had so much power" argument :verysad
2) As I said, Marg was rarely hurt, in 12 rounds of the biggest mauling, he looked a bit hurt twice with no danger of going down. Any punch thrown right when opponent is off balance can hurt. 
3) You're comparing Paulie Malignaggi to Paquiao? 
4) You're reaching now. Comparing 2003 to 2008 - he put on some muscle clearly, not 17lb though. And he improved greatly as a fighter. What a silly comment
5) who cares who was amateur and who was pro? They went through the same increases in weight. End of.
6) Pacquiao is not Ricky Hatton :rolleyes
7) Hauser had no libel charges brought against him nevertheless - just a lame cease and desist from GBP
8) You had me at "has done shady things in the past"

Now please stop this. Yes Pac refused unlimited blood at first, agreed to 14 days which was an original Floyd demand. Agreed to unlimited afterwards. As has been said, several other fighters have refused testing also. As has also been said, 14 days with blood straight after the fight pretty much means you'd have to be mad as the risk of being caught is huge. If 14 days out they saw anomalies in bloody, they could continue urine testing randomnly right up to the fight, which can catch EPO. Pacquiao relented to every demand by the end of 2010 - no fight materialised. :rolleyes


----------



## Kurushi

Sam Watson seems convinced that agreement is close:

Floyd Mayweather's team confirms agreement for superfight with Manny Pacquiao is close

"_Sam Watson, who works for Mayweather's advisor Al Haymon, has indicated that boxing's most eagerly awaited fight in decades is closer than ever. â€œTheyâ€™re putting it together now," he said. "Theyâ€™re going to do a Showtime-HBO [joint pay-per-view] like they did last time with Lennox Lewis and Mike Tyson._"


----------



## Oli

JohnAnthony said:


> Its still the biggest fight in boxing.
> 
> Most fans are just annoyed that its took this long to make. And whoever wins, it doesnt really answer the question of who was better when they were both on insane form in 08 to 11.
> 
> Mannys took a couple of losses since, and floyd looked really poor against maidana.


This. We've seen Pacquiao lose twice since all this even being knocked out cold. He is off the PEDs now and is clearly not the same fighter. Floyd himself is declining due to age. Or maybe it's just me, but I'm just rather indifferent to it. It simply doesn't mean as much now and that's irrefutable. The shine has gone, that relevency has diminished. It's just not as big. It's definatly not as big as Lewis vs Tyson was for me and that in itself was a little too late.

Can't believe people are this stupid to be as excited for it now as they were in 09/10. Oh and for he record it's Mayweather UD in a completely uneventful fight and the biggest most embaressing letdown in the sports history. No doubt in my mind about that.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Oli said:


> This. We've seen Pacquiao lose twice since all this even being knocked out cold. He is off the PEDs now and is clearly not the same fighter. Floyd himself is declining due to age. Or maybe it's just me, but I'm just rather indifferent to it. It simply doesn't mean as much now and that's irrefutable. The shine has gone, that relevency has diminished. It's just not as big. It's definatly not as big as Lewis vs Tyson was for me and that in itself was a little too late.
> 
> Can't believe people are this stupid to be as excited for it now as they were in 09/10. Oh and for he record it's Mayweather UD in a completely uneventful fight and the biggest most embaressing letdown in the sports history. No doubt in my mind about that.


Thanks for agreeing with me.
I disagree with all your add ons:
1)No evidence of Pac coming of Peds and not being the same since. Thats just an opinion. Pac has actually looked good in his last 3 fights all whilst on Random testing. He's not the same fighter but age also does that to you.
2) I wasnt really into boxing hugely at that time as i was too young, but were people really that excited for that fight. Wasnt Tyson completely shot at that point. (Not arguing here, wouldnt mind knowing)
3) Mayweather UD in most embarrasing let down is all down to floyd. He could either fight like he did in Maidana 1 and make for an entertaining fight. Or fight how he did for Maidana 2 and get the win, but in a terribly boring fight. I agree he'll fight the later.


----------



## quincy k

Reppin501 said:


> Why would you not question this made up bullshit when the cat who dreamed it up never ran with it? I remember when dude came to ESB with this bullshit, he's a clown who tried making a name for himself by spouting garbage...do you not think mainstream media would have picked it up? I mean believe in all the fairy tales all you want but like it or not the day of reckoning is coming.


i have no idea what cat on esb you are talking about.

the person that wrote the floyd mayweather positive ped test article is ivy league law school graduate and respected journalist and novelist thomas hauser

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Hauser

i think most people would agree that the fact of the matter is that floyd was given the opportunity to produce three ped tests that were alleged to have been positive and he failed to do giving the implication that they were indeed positive.

unless you can give a valid reason why floyd would not produce his negative test results to clear his name then i would assume everyone here will believe that floyd mayweather, the self-proclaimed TBE and "going to clean up the sport" ped accuser and loser of a defamation lawsuit to manny pacquiao, is a ped user


----------



## quincy k

El-Terrible said:


> 1) Excerpts from the Mosley quote: "He's not physically strong, but he hits pretty good, like he has a good snap or something" , "It's not like he's heavy-handed. He's not heavy-handed. It's weird. It's the weirdest thing," - I think that just shuts up your whole "He had so much power" argument :verysad
> 2) As I said, Marg was rarely hurt, in 12 rounds of the biggest mauling, he looked a bit hurt twice with no danger of going down. Any punch thrown right when opponent is off balance can hurt.
> 3) You're comparing Paulie Malignaggi to Paquiao?
> 4) You're reaching now. Comparing 2003 to 2008 - he put on some muscle clearly, not 17lb though. And he improved greatly as a fighter. What a silly comment
> 5) who cares who was amateur and who was pro? They went through the same increases in weight. End of.
> 6) Pacquiao is not Ricky Hatton :rolleyes
> 7) Hauser had no libel charges brought against him nevertheless - just a lame cease and desist from GBP
> 8) You had me at "has done shady things in the past"
> 
> Now please stop this. Yes Pac refused unlimited blood at first, agreed to 14 days which was an original Floyd demand. Agreed to unlimited afterwards. As has been said, several other fighters have refused testing also. As has also been said, 14 days with blood straight after the fight pretty much means you'd have to be mad as the risk of being caught is huge. If 14 days out they saw anomalies in bloody, they could continue urine testing randomnly right up to the fight, which can catch EPO. Pacquiao relented to every demand by the end of 2010 - no fight materialised. :rolleyes


it was actually at the end of may 2010 when paq agreed to the 14 day cutoff, well before PED user floyd mayweather fought his next fight against ortiz roughly a year and a half later in september of 2011...another vacation for the self-proclaimed TBE.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/boxing/8698753.stm

14 day random blood, day of the fight random urine, blood immediately thereafter...only a person living in flomo land would think that paq was at fault for the fight not happening in 2010 with ped user floyd mayweather


----------



## Oli

JohnAnthony said:


> Thanks for agreeing with me.
> I disagree with all your add ons:
> 1)No evidence of Pac coming of Peds and not being the same since. Thats just an opinion. Pac has actually looked good in his last 3 fights all whilst on Random testing. He's not the same fighter but age also does that to you.
> 2) I wasnt really into boxing hugely at that time as i was too young, but were people really that excited for that fight. Wasnt Tyson completely shot at that point. (Not arguing here, wouldnt mind knowing)
> 3) Mayweather UD in most embarrasing let down is all down to floyd. He could either fight like he did in Maidana 1 and make for an entertaining fight. Or fight how he did for Maidana 2 and get the win, but in a terribly boring fight. I agree he'll fight the later.


1) You're right that is just my opinion. A reasonable and popular one shared by poster on here and knowledgable people within boxing but an opinion nonetheless.

2) Tyson, he was definatly last prime and fading irrefutably but I wouldn't say he was completely shot. He was still Mike Tyson and yes that was a BIG fight back then with a big buzz around it.

3) I'm glad you agree it will likely be forgettable in the end. He will fight like he fought Guerrero, Alvarez, and Maidana 2 without question and at the end of it people will be wondering what the fuck the hype was all about. That you can almost guarentee.


----------



## Setanta

Oli said:


> 1) You're right that is just my opinion. A reasonable and popular one shared by poster on here .


Not sure what this even means.

Do you mean yourself ?

One poster ?

Did you mean to say many posters ?

Did you mean to say the majority of posters ?



Oli said:


> ...and knowledgable people within boxing ...


"Knowledgeable people within boxing" overwhelmingly put the blame for the fight not taking place on Floyd's concern for his zero (to put matters politely).
An endless stream of ATGs have publicly stated this, including Hagler, Leonard, Duran, Foreman, Holyfield, Delahoya, Mosley, RJJ, Tyson, etc..

Not a soul, save for that disgruntled superstar Paulie M have come to Floyd's defence.

Even Ali has appealed to Floyd to make the fight. (Note he didn't appeal to Pac. Telling)

There has been no discernible decline in Pac other than what would be expected due to age and the kind of career he's had.

Pac's recent performance in overwhelming the number 3 p4p shows this. The Pac who faced Cotto would almost certainly have KOd Timmy, 
but he's older now and has been through the wars.

Floyd has declined as well, but given his style of fight, to a lesser degree.


----------



## Reppin501

quincy k said:


> i have no idea what cat on esb you are talking about.
> 
> the person that wrote the floyd mayweather positive ped test article is ivy league law school graduate and respected journalist and novelist thomas hauser
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Hauser
> 
> i think most people would agree that the fact of the matter is that floyd was given the opportunity to produce three ped tests that were alleged to have been positive and he failed to do giving the implication that they were indeed positive.
> 
> unless you can give a valid reason why floyd would not produce his negative test results to clear his name then i would assume everyone here will believe that floyd mayweather, the self-proclaimed TBE and "going to clean up the sport" ped accuser and loser of a defamation lawsuit to manny pacquiao, is a ped user


So you're telling me you didn't take this from Gabe Montoya and/or MaxBoxing...


----------



## shaunster101

Reppin501 said:


> So you're telling me you didn't take this from Gabe Montoya and/or MaxBoxing...


It's a Thomas Hauser article - what does it matter who he wrote it for?


----------



## JohnAnthony

quincy k said:


> i have no idea what cat on esb you are talking about.
> 
> the person that wrote the floyd mayweather positive ped test article is ivy league law school graduate and respected journalist and novelist thomas hauser
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Hauser
> 
> i think most people would agree that the fact of the matter is that floyd was given the opportunity to produce three ped tests that were alleged to have been positive and he failed to do giving the implication that they were indeed positive.
> 
> unless you can give a valid reason why floyd would not produce his negative test results to clear his name then i would assume everyone here will believe that floyd mayweather, the self-proclaimed TBE and "going to clean up the sport" ped accuser and loser of a defamation lawsuit to manny pacquiao, is a ped user


Mayweather is definetly hugely suspect.

Your point is the biggest indicator, plus there's the fact his Las Vegas Doctor has given Peds to other fighters who have gotten Caught. Members of the Money Team have been caught, Floyd is holding back results, plus he came back huge after his break from the sport to fight Marquez.


----------



## Reppin501

quincy k said:


> it was actually at the end of may 2010 when paq agreed to the 14 day cutoff, well before PED user floyd mayweather fought his next fight against ortiz roughly a year and a half later in september of 2011...another vacation for the self-proclaimed TBE.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/boxing/8698753.stm
> 
> 14 day random blood, day of the fight random urine, blood immediately thereafter...only a person living in flomo land would think that paq was at fault for the fight not happening in 2010 with ped user floyd mayweather


Yeah he agreed to a 14 day cut off...after he and his team made a mockery of the first negotiations, and in turn resulted in Floyd pulling that offer off the table. Manny initially wouldn't go inside 30 days and only agreed to 24 because he was videod during 24/7 with Hatton giving blood 24 days out. Sure he "agreed" once it didn't matter...when the cards were on the table the man walked...he walked from mediation, he walked from negotiation, and it was because of drug testing...period. Per the judge who mediated the process...

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/sports_blog/2010/01/manny-pacquiao-floyd-mayweather-jr-boxing-2.html


----------



## Reppin501

shaunster101 said:


> It's a Thomas Hauser article - what does it matter who he wrote it for?


Because he's taking the information from Gabe Montoya, who failed then and has failed since to produce anything to substantiate these rumors that he created. Bro you think I haven't read the article? I mean we've posted here for years together, you think I don't know what I'm talking about...or that I'm ill prepared? It's a bullshit claim, Montoya's a fucking clown (I told him that directly, I'm sure it's still on ESB), he talked a bunch of shit and couldn't back up any of it...simple as that. Hauser even says in his "article" that he's passing "rumors"...his words, so I'm not sure where you're coming from here.


----------



## Reppin501

JohnAnthony said:


> Mayweather is definetly hugely suspect.
> 
> Your point is the biggest indicator, plus there's the fact his Las Vegas Doctor has given Peds to other fighters who have gotten Caught. Members of the Money Team have been caught, Floyd is holding back results, plus he came back huge after his break from the sport to fight Marquez.


All professional athlete's are "hugely suspect" that's the whole point and why testing was asked for from the beginning. He's "hugely suspect"...yeah No Shit bro, welcome to 2015.


----------



## shaunster101

Reppin501 said:


> Because he's taking the information from Gabe Montoya, who failed then and has failed since to produce anything to substantiate these rumors that he created. Bro you think I haven't read the article? I mean we've posted here for years together, you think I don't know what I'm talking about...or that I'm ill prepared? It's a bullshit claim, Montoya's a fucking clown (I told him that directly, I'm sure it's still on ESB), he talked a bunch of shit and couldn't back up any of it...simple as that. Hauser even says in his "article" that he's passing "rumors"...his words, so I'm not sure where you're coming from here.


No biggie, I may have misunderstood your point.

The thread where Montoya wrote about his 'fight' with Alex Ariza was a classic.


----------



## shaunster101

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=445989


----------



## Reppin501

shaunster101 said:


> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=445989


LOL...that shit was hilarious...


----------



## quincy k

Reppin501 said:


> Yeah he agreed to a 14 day cut off...after he and his team made a mockery of the first negotiations, and in turn resulted in Floyd pulling that offer off the table. Manny initially wouldn't go inside 30 days and only agreed to 24 because he was videod during 24/7 with Hatton giving blood 24 days out. Sure he "agreed" once it didn't matter...when the cards were on the table the man walked...he walked from mediation, he walked from negotiation, and it was because of drug testing...period. Per the judge who mediated the process...
> 
> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/sports_blog/2010/01/manny-pacquiao-floyd-mayweather-jr-boxing-2.html


the first negoatiations took place after floyd fought jmm, in 2009

there were no olympic style testing that mayweather was proposing to pacquiao prior to this fight in the history of professional american boxing and was not done three months prior when floyd fought jmm

paq was the number one pfp fighter in the world at the time and was being asked to do a type of testing that had never been done before

paq agreed to 14 days(not 24 as you so proclaim), floyds original request, in late may 2010 and then floyd mysteriously went on another 1.5 year vacation after paq agreed to all his requests

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/boxing/8698753.stm

please answer this question

if floyd was suspected to have tested positive with the usada three times for peds why would he simply not provide the negative tests results to squash the rumor? most people not living in flomo land would willingly post negative tests results of any test if accused of being positive

how many times has manny pacqioau have been alleged to have tested positive to a ped test?


----------



## steviebruno




----------



## tliang1000

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Let's take it a step further, how much of that weight that you gained went to your stomach?
> 
> My experience is you can gain the weight, but half of it will at least be fat and not 100% lean muscle as in the case of Pac.


I don't put on fat. If i want to gain weight, then i have to put on muscle. My Genes and metab is extremely high. None went to my stomach.


----------



## steviebruno

All speed.


----------



## steviebruno

So bloody fast.


----------



## tliang1000

ChampionsForever said:


> He put on a hell of a lot of fat then. Pure muscle takes years, YEARS.


He put on a lot of everything. Fat, muscle, and possibly a lot of water weight too. then he diet down but struggles in dieting down to his ideal look. He wants to be a pro body builder.


----------



## Chatty

TBF if you dont see the punches coming you take more damage than you would otherwise, also walking into punches face first makes you bust up easier due to simple physics.

Cotto and Hatton both bust up easy and have had their faces in worst states in previous fights, Oscar just had a black eye, Diaz suffers from cuts and Margo broke his orbital bone and is another who has come out of fights with his face messed up.

Its not like Pacquaio was busting people up whose faces never cut or bruised before and plus he was busting people up all down the weights, thats generally what happens when you land hundreds of punches on peoples faces full force.

Using that as evidence doesn't really stand up or you have to assume near every puncher in history is on PEDs.


----------



## tliang1000

steviebruno said:


>


Manny is not that smart. I think he actually do think that since his opponents are "bigger" than him so it is ok to use steriods.


----------



## Hoshi

This thread has the feel of a bunch of teens still living at home with posters on their walls atsch:-(

These two are fortunate this fight still holds any water. They embarassed their sport doing this. No other sports legends would do what these two did.


----------



## steviebruno

Team Pacquiao kills original negotiations (2:45) and Floyd is irate (1:15). Prior to killing the fight, they reportedly asked 'what happens if Pac fails the drug test' and request that any positive results be suppressed (9:03).


----------



## gander tasco

steviebruno said:


> So bloody fast.


Yeah, he is. And being punched hundreds of times in the face by a good puncher can do that. Btw how many of those guys did he actually legit knock out? Also why not put Algieri in there, since he was knocked down 6 times? ( I Thought Pac is off the PED's now?) Or Marquez who got busted up ?


----------



## gander tasco

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/boxing/floyd-mayweathers-team-confirms-agreement-4982018

Sam Watson, who works for Mayweather's advisor Al Haymon, has indicated that boxing's most eagerly awaited fight in decades is closer than ever.
â€œTheyâ€™re putting it together now," he said.
"Theyâ€™re going to do a Showtime-HBO [joint pay-per-view] like they did last time with Lennox Lewis and Mike Tyson.


----------



## steviebruno

gander tasco said:


> Yeah, he is. And being punched hundreds of times in the face by a good puncher can do that. *Btw how many of those guys did he actually legit knock out?* Also why not put Algieri in there, since he was knocked down 6 times? ( I Thought Pac is off the PED's now?) Or Marquez who got busted up ?


Four?


----------



## Drunkenboat

Anybody find out why his head got so big?


----------



## steviebruno

Drunkenboat said:


> Anybody find out why his head got so big?


I think it had something to do with his improved ring IQ.


----------



## tliang1000

gander tasco said:


> Yeah, he is. And being punched hundreds of times in the face by a good puncher can do that. Btw how many of those guys did he actually legit knock out? Also why not put Algieri in there, since he was knocked down 6 times? ( I Thought Pac is off the PED's now?) Or Marquez who got busted up ?


Yeah throwing over 1200 punches with full conviction doesn't raise eyebrows at all. that is some Lance Armstrong biking forever PED shit right there. I never suspected Pac to be on drugs until he refused and made up lame excuses.


----------



## gander tasco

steviebruno said:


> Four?


Ref stoppages / quitting on stool ~= KO. He only "knocked out" David Diaz at lightweight after a severe beating. And he knocked out Hatton at Junior WW. He never "knocked out" anybody at 147. He showed more power at the lighter weights.



Drunkenboat said:


> Anybody find out why his head got so big?












:yikes :yikes Pac was taking PEDS in his tweens. ​


----------



## gander tasco

tliang1000 said:


> Yeah throwing over 1200 punches with full conviction doesn't raise eyebrows at all. that is some Lance Armstrong biking forever PED shit right there. I never suspected Pac to be on drugs until he refused and made up lame excuses.


Nah you only suspected when the floyd family made it a thing and Pac was suddenly your fav fighters rival. All this constant ped talk just makes you all sound like bitter ass children. And that's where where stuff comes from anyway. As soon as pac was a problem for Floyd him and his insecure family and his fans accused him of using drugs to discredit him.


----------



## Reppin501

quincy k said:


> the first negoatiations took place after floyd fought jmm, in 2009
> 
> there were no olympic style testing that mayweather was proposing to pacquiao prior to this fight in the history of professional american boxing and was not done three months prior when floyd fought jmm
> 
> paq was the number one pfp fighter in the world at the time and was being asked to do a type of testing that had never been done before
> 
> paq agreed to 14 days(not 24 as you so proclaim), floyds original request, in late may 2010 and then floyd mysteriously went on another 1.5 year vacation after paq agreed to all his requests
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/boxing/8698753.stm
> 
> please answer this question
> 
> if floyd was suspected to have tested positive with the usada three times for peds why would he simply not provide the negative tests results to squash the rumor? most people not living in flomo land would willingly post negative tests results of any test if accused of being positive
> 
> how many times has manny pacqioau have been alleged to have tested positive to a ped test?


Who "alleged" that Floyd failed three drug tests? You keep saying it's "alleged" he has failed...alleged by who?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

gander tasco said:


> Nah you only suspected when the floyd family made it a thing and Pac was suddenly your fav fighters rival. All this constant ped talk just makes you all sound like bitter ass children. And that's where where stuff comes from anyway. As soon as pac was a problem for Floyd him and his insecure family and his fans accused him of using drugs to discredit him.


Nope lil bitch. It was when Pac refused easy tests and made up billions of.excuses.


----------



## bballchump11

Shane is always changing it up


----------



## quincy k

Reppin501 said:


> Who "alleged" that Floyd failed three drug tests? You keep saying it's "alleged" he has failed...alleged by who?


alleged because the tests were never produced by floyd mayweather

can you please give me your reasoning, and i am not asking you to speak for floyd mayweather,

_*if floyd was suspected to have tested positive with the usada three times for peds why would he simply not provide the negative tests results to squash the rumor? most people not living in flomo land would willingly post negative tests results of any test if accused of being positive*

_i am confused to why someone(floyd), who is alleging that someone else is using peds(paq) and in a defamation lawsuit, is demanded by the accused(paq) during discovery to produce his last three fight sample after said test results were believed to have been positive disclosed from a well-renowned journalist(hauser), why wouldnt floyd produce the three negative tests results?


----------



## JeffJoiner

tliang1000 said:


> Yeah throwing over 1200 punches with full conviction doesn't raise eyebrows at all. that is some Lance Armstrong biking forever PED shit right there. I never suspected Pac to be on drugs until he refused and made up lame excuses.


Interesting that you brought up Lance as I've always thought the if Manny was on anything it was EPO, the weapon of choice for Armstrong and cyclists. Not trying to start another subthread but it's cool that we're on the same page.

Insane endurance, only caught by blood tests, short window for a positive test......make me wonder.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

steviebruno said:


> Team Pacquiao kills original negotiations (2:45) and Floyd is irate (1:15). Prior to killing the fight, they reportedly asked 'what happens if Pac fails the drug test' and request that any positive results be suppressed (9:03).


Well there it is. Everything you need to know


----------



## Reppin501

quincy k said:


> alleged because the tests were never produced by floyd mayweather
> 
> can you please give me your reasoning, and i am not asking you to speak for floyd mayweather,
> 
> _*if floyd was suspected to have tested positive with the usada three times for peds why would he simply not provide the negative tests results to squash the rumor? most people not living in flomo land would willingly post negative tests results of any test if accused of being positive*
> 
> _i am confused to why someone(floyd), who is alleging that someone else is using peds(paq) and in a defamation lawsuit, is demanded by the accused(paq) during discovery to produce his last three fight sample after said test results were believed to have been positive disclosed from a well-renowned journalist(hauser), why wouldnt floyd produce the three negative tests results?


Hauser didn't make that allegation, so again I'll ask...who is making the allegatiions?


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Well there it is. Everything you need to know


dont you think that those supposed emails wouldve surface at some point during the defamation lawsuit trial that floyd ended up losing? the trial that he ended up bending over, sitting his azz down and stfu?

http://www.boxinginsider.com/headli...mayweather-on-manny-pacquiao-defamation-suit/

â€œFloyd Mayweather Jr., Floyd Mayweather Sr., Roger Mayweather and Mayweather Promotions wish to make it clear that they never intended to claim that Manny Pacquiao has used or is using any performance enhancing drugs, nor are they aware of any evidence that Manny Pacquiao has used performance enhancing drugs. Manny Pacquiao is a great champion, and no one should construe any of our prior remarks as claiming that Manny Pacquiao has used performance enhancing drugs.â€

why wouldnt floyd have produce said damning emails? has anyone seen these supposed emails? perhaps they came from http://www.thisis50.com/ and floyd lawyers wisely believed that they carried no merit?

but i think that most people not living in flomo land would believe that the real question here is not manny pacquiao but floyd mayweather

can you please give me your reasoning regarding

_*if floyd was suspected to have tested positive with the usada three times for peds why would he simply not provide the negative tests results to squash the rumor? most people not living in flomo land would willingly post negative tests results of any test if accused of being positive*

_i am confused to why someone(floyd), who is alleging that someone else is using peds(paq) and in a defamation lawsuit, is demanded by the accused(paq) during discovery to produce his last three fight sample after said test results were believed to have been positive disclosed from a well-renowned journalist(hauser), why wouldnt floyd produce the three negative tests results?


----------



## quincy k

Reppin501 said:


> Hauser didn't make that allegation, so again I'll ask...who is making the allegatiions?


what relevancy does it matter who made the allegations? please explain you angle why this is so relevant?

the only relevancy here is that floyd never produced his three negative test results, which a normal person would produce if they were accused of being positive, when asked for in a court of law.

now please,

_*if floyd was suspected to have tested positive with the usada three times for peds why would he simply not provide the negative tests results to squash the rumor? most people not living in flomo land would willingly post negative tests results of any test if accused of being positive*

_i am confused to why someone(floyd), who is alleging that someone else is using peds(paq) and in a defamation lawsuit, is demanded by the accused(paq) during discovery to produce his last three fight sample after said test results were believed to have been positive disclosed from a well-renowned journalist(hauser), why wouldnt floyd produce the three negative tests results?

if you dont want to answer the question that i presented to you i understand

because i wouldnt want to answer it as well


----------



## megavolt

bunch of fucking extra chromosome retards in here.... the fight is on the cusp of being made and people are STILL arguing about shit 4 years ago






enjoy bitches


----------



## DobyZhee

It's already made..0%of these flomos aren't going to Vegas.

Maybe BBall if I convince him it will be the greatest investment of his student loans


----------



## bballchump11

DobyZhee said:


> It's already made..0%of these flomos aren't going to Vegas.
> 
> Maybe BBall if I convince him it will be the greatest investment of his student loans


:yep you know the prices for hotel and flight aren't awful according to Expedia.com

I could get a flight and hotel for 2 days from $450-$600. I could also stay directly at the MGM Grand for $1476 :lol: 
I have no idea I'd have to spend on entertainment, transportation and meals though. Then I think closed circuit is around $100 irc


----------



## Kalash

Just read this fight is on. Also read they're gonna do the 40-60 split that Manny was bitching about years ago. How come he accept it now?


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> :yep you know the prices for hotel and flight aren't awful according to Expedia.com
> 
> I could get a flight and hotel for 2 days from $450-$600. I could also stay directly at the MGM Grand for $1476 :lol:
> I have no idea I'd have to spend on entertainment, transportation and meals though. Then I think closed circuit is around $100 irc


Quit being a cheap black guy. Live a little. Take a bus, rent a car, stay at motel 6.
Come ON dude.


----------



## DobyZhee

Kalash said:


> Just read this fight is on. Also read they're gonna do the 40-60 split that Manny was bitching about years ago. How come he accept it now?


Because there is no one else to fight


----------



## bballchump11

DobyZhee said:


> Quit being a cheap black guy. Live a little. Take a bus, rent a car, stay at motel 6.
> Come ON dude.


I'm an accountant man :smile but if I went, it'd be a lot cheaper than I thought


----------



## bballchump11

In order from oldest to newest


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555261031400755202

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555824535979560960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555828252611067904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555881500982259714

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555881916277067776


----------



## 2manyusernames

This is the most I've thought the fight might actually happen. And I really do think it might actually happen. Wish it happened years ago, but you can't change history. I have Floyd winning by UD.


----------



## INFIGHT

Kalash said:


> Just read this fight is on. Also read they're gonna do the 40-60 split that Manny was bitching about years ago. How come he accept it now?


Manny's tax situation might have something to do with it. Apparently, he owes both the U.S. and Philippine governments.


----------



## INFIGHT

2manyusernames said:


> This is the most I've thought the fight might actually happen. And I really do think it might actually happen. Wish it happened years ago, but you can't change history. I have Floyd winning by UD.


Yup, if it had happened several years ago I'd give Manny better than a punchers chance but hey, maybe Floyd's slowed down a bit himself.


----------



## Abraham

2manyusernames said:


> This is the most I've thought the fight might actually happen. And I really do think it might actually happen. Wish it happened years ago, but you can't change history. I have Floyd winning by UD.


I'm bracing myself for another letdown.


----------



## DobyZhee

It's already a done deal..haha idiots, why wait for Mayweather or some fat journalist to tweet it. Everybody I talk to in Vegas already bracing for May 2nd.

There will be plenty of OT cops to deal with Floyd's riff raff fans


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> I'm an accountant man :smile but if I went, it'd be a lot cheaper than I thought


It would be a lot cheaper if you booked now and get it over with. Tell your school to go fuck themselves.

1 semester bro. What are u waiting for..a hot date?


----------



## megavolt

I read at one point that Shane sent Floyd a message giving a few tips on how to fight Pac.. Floyd seems to have quite a few connects in the boxing circle of pros, I wonder if any other fighters are willing to pitch in their hat toward one side and give advice as well, including common opponents and skilled fighters

Shane
Oscar
JMM - most intrigued by Juan... would he want his rival to succeed or fail
Cotto
Ward
Jones
Bhop
Judah
Khan
Bradley


----------



## PetetheKing

megavolt said:


> I read at one point that Shane sent Floyd a message giving a few tips on how to fight Pac.. Floyd seems to have quite a few connects in the boxing circle of pros, I wonder if any other fighters are willing to pitch in their hat toward one side and give advice as well, including common opponents and skilled fighters
> 
> Shane
> Oscar*
> JMM - most intrigued by Juan... would he want his rival to succeed or fail*
> Cotto
> Ward
> Jones
> Bhop
> Judah
> Khan
> Bradley


Succeed, obviously.


----------



## DobyZhee

megavolt said:


> I read at one point that Shane sent Floyd a message giving a few tips on how to fight Pac.. Floyd seems to have quite a few connects in the boxing circle of pros, I wonder if any other fighters are willing to pitch in their hat toward one side and give advice as well, including common opponents and skilled fighters
> 
> Shane
> Oscar
> JMM - most intrigued by Juan... would he want his rival to succeed or fail
> Cotto
> Ward
> Jones
> Bhop
> Judah
> Khan
> Bradley


He will teach him how to give Pac his only knockdown prior to getting TKO'd by JMM.

But Floyd doesn't watch footage of other fighters..lol


----------



## bballchump11

DobyZhee said:


> It would be a lot cheaper if you booked now and get it over with. Tell your school to go fuck themselves.
> 
> 1 semester bro. What are u waiting for..a hot date?


you know, I'll probably regret not going more than if I was to go. Unless I failed one of my finals :lol:



megavolt said:


> I read at one point that Shane sent Floyd a message giving a few tips on how to fight Pac.. Floyd seems to have quite a few connects in the boxing circle of pros, I wonder if any other fighters are willing to pitch in their hat toward one side and give advice as well, including common opponents and skilled fighters
> 
> Shane
> Oscar
> JMM - most intrigued by Juan... would he want his rival to succeed or fail
> Cotto
> Ward
> Jones
> Bhop
> Judah
> Khan
> Bradley


Funny enough, Timothy Bradley actually visited Floyd in camp for Maidana II and watched him train


----------



## megavolt

DobyZhee said:


> He will teach him how to give Pac his only knockdown prior to getting TKO'd by JMM.
> 
> But Floyd doesn't watch footage of other fighters..lol


i didnt mean footage i meant actual fighters hitting one of em up and giving em tips on what could be overlooked and surprised them when they actually fought the other guy


----------



## JohnAnthony

Stephen Espinosa. Making progress but fight is still some distance off

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...yweather-pacquiao-talks-have-a-long-way-to-go


----------



## Mat Cauthon

DobyZhee said:


> It's already made..0%of these flomos aren't going to Vegas.
> 
> Maybe BBall if I convince him it will be the greatest investment of his student loans


I'm going to be in Vegas from the 14th May til the 22nd. I'm gutted I'm going to miss this.


----------



## igor_otsky

megavolt said:


> I read at one point that Shane sent Floyd a message giving a few tips on how to fight Pac.. Floyd seems to have quite a few connects in the boxing circle of pros, I wonder if any other fighters are willing to pitch in their hat toward one side and give advice as well, including common opponents and skilled fighters
> 
> Shane
> Oscar
> JMM - most intrigued by Juan... would he want his rival to succeed or fail
> Cotto
> Ward
> Jones
> Bhop
> Judah
> Khan
> Bradley


I'd be eager to see JMM giving Pac some tips


----------



## ChampionsForever

igor_otsky said:


> I'd be eager to see JMM giving Pac some tips


I always get the impression Juan resents Pac, maybe it kills him that he is every bit his equal when they fight each other, but Pac has gone on to achieve a lot more than Marquez and is the more successful fighter, it would be a nice gesture from Marquez but I imagine he will just pick Mayweather to win and leave it at that.


----------



## quincy k

resent may be a strong word regarding jmms feelings torward paq. bhop felt he won both fights against jt but i dont think that he has any ill will or resentment toward taylor for losing the controversial decisions that couldve gone either way

in fact, i really cant see how anyone could hate or resent manny pacquiao. he doesnt talk sh-t or speak bad of other fighters, flaunt his money, beat up women, accuse other fighters of using PEDs or say some stupid shi-t like he is the best ever fighter in the history of boxing.


----------



## Bogotazo

ChampionsForever said:


> I always get the impression Juan resents Pac, maybe it kills him that he is every bit his equal when they fight each other, but Pac has gone on to achieve a lot more than Marquez and is the more successful fighter, it would be a nice gesture from Marquez but I imagine he will just pick Mayweather to win and leave it at that.


Well he certainly doesnt see them as equals. He favors Floyd but likes Manny more, I think personally and as a fighter.


----------



## gander tasco

Kalash said:


> Just read this fight is on. Also read they're gonna do the 40-60 split that Manny was bitching about years ago. How come he accept it now?


He wasn't offered 60-40 back then. He was offered 40 mill flat with no cut of the ppv. Numbers I'm hearing about now are up to 80 mill on his side


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> resent may be a strong word regarding jmms feelings torward paq. bhop felt he won both fights against jt but i dont think that he has any ill will or resentment toward taylor for losing the controversial decisions that couldve gone either way
> 
> in fact, i really cant see how anyone could hate or resent manny pacquiao. he doesnt talk sh-t or speak bad of other fighters, flaunt his money, beat up women, accuse other fighters of using PEDs or say some stupid shi-t like he is the best ever fighter in the history of boxing.


:doby


----------



## Kurushi

gander tasco said:


> He wasn't offered 60-40 back then. He was offered 40 mill flat with no cut of the ppv. Numbers I'm hearing about now are up to 80 mill on his side


Well, the fight isn't a done deal yet but if it does get made and Manny makes anywhere near to 80 million then it'll be interesting to see who comes out and admits they were wrong about blaming Manny for the fight not happening for turning down half of that.


----------



## steviebruno

Kurushi said:


> Well, the fight isn't a done deal yet but if it does get made and Manny makes anywhere near to 80 million then it'll be interesting to see who comes out and admits they were wrong about blaming Manny for the fight not happening for turning down half of that.


Hell be getting less than 40 mil after Arum gets his customary cut.


----------



## quincy k

Kurushi said:


> Well, the fight isn't a done deal yet but if it does get made and Manny makes anywhere near to 80 million then it'll be interesting to see who comes out and admits they were wrong about blaming Manny for the fight not happening for turning down half of that.


PED user floyd could come out to tomorrow and say that hes fighting danny garcia blaming paq for not agreeing to his demand for manny to not eat or drink anything 72 hours before the fight and flomos will still say its paqs fault

flomos are so dumb here that they allege paq used peds even when floyd himself says manny did not

http://www.boxinginsider.com/headli...mayweather-on-manny-pacquiao-defamation-suit/

_*â€œFloyd Mayweather Jr., Floyd Mayweather Sr., Roger Mayweather and Mayweather Promotions wish to make it clear that they never intended to claim that Manny Pacquiao has used or is using any performance enhancing drugs, nor are they aware of any evidence that Manny Pacquiao has used performance enhancing drugs. Manny Pacquiao is a great champion, and no one should construe any of our prior remarks as claiming that Manny Pacquiao has used performance enhancing drugs.*_â€

rofl lmfao


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> PED user floyd could come out to tomorrow and say that hes fighting danny garcia blaming paq for not agreeing to his demand for manny to not eat or drink anything 72 hours before the fight and flomos will still say its paqs fault
> 
> flomos are so dumb here that they allege paq used peds even when floyd himself says manny did not
> 
> http://www.boxinginsider.com/headli...mayweather-on-manny-pacquiao-defamation-suit/
> 
> _*â€œFloyd Mayweather Jr., Floyd Mayweather Sr., Roger Mayweather and Mayweather Promotions wish to make it clear that they never intended to claim that Manny Pacquiao has used or is using any performance enhancing drugs, nor are they aware of any evidence that Manny Pacquiao has used performance enhancing drugs. Manny Pacquiao is a great champion, and no one should construe any of our prior remarks as claiming that Manny Pacquiao has used performance enhancing drugs.*_â€
> 
> rofl lmfao


Why did even Freddie Roach suggest Ariza was giving Pac PED's?


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Why did even Freddie Roach suggest Ariza was giving Pac PED's?


_*if floyd was suspected to have tested positive with the usada three times for peds why would he simply not provide the negative tests results to squash the rumor? most people not living in flomo land would willingly post negative tests results of any test if accused of being positive*

_i am confused to why someone(floyd), who is alleging that someone else is using peds(paq) and in a defamation lawsuit, is demanded by the accused(paq) during discovery to produce his last three fight sample after said test results were believed to have been positive disclosed from a well-renowned journalist(hauser), why wouldnt floyd produce the three negative tests results?

if you dont want to answer the question i understand

because i wouldnt want to answer it as well


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> _*if floyd was suspected to have tested positive with the usada three times for peds why would he simply not provide the negative tests results to squash the rumor? most people not living in flomo land would willingly post negative tests results of any test if accused of being positive*
> 
> _i am confused to why someone(floyd), who is alleging that someone else is using peds(paq) and in a defamation lawsuit, is demanded by the accused(paq) during discovery to produce his last three fight sample after said test results were believed to have been positive disclosed from a well-renowned journalist(hauser), why wouldnt floyd produce the three negative tests results?
> 
> if you dont want to answer the question i understand
> 
> because i wouldnt want to answer it as well


You're spamming bruh


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> You're spamming bruh


most not living in flomo land would think that youre evading, bruh


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Just out of curiosity, I would like to compare the contracts of Floyd's last 3 opponents to that of Pac's current contract, just to see if there's a distinct difference.

I'm not sure if Floyd has signed the contract or not, but I would have to think that if Manny has agreed to the same stipulations of Floyd's previous 3 opponents than it should be a no brainer for Floyd to sign?


----------



## bballchump11

I can feel it


----------



## Chex31

it better fucking happen this time


ffs


----------



## gander tasco

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Just out of curiosity, I would like to compare the contracts of Floyd's last 3 opponents to that of Pac's current contract, just to see if there's a distinct difference.
> 
> I'm not sure if Floyd has signed the contract or not, but I would have to think that if Manny has agreed to the same stipulations of Floyd's previous 3 opponents than it should be a no brainer for Floyd to sign?


I doubt they're remotely similar considering different promoters and networks are involved, and he's obviously giving up way more split then he ever has recently, assuming the split is 60-40. If he does sign it also just begs the question why he didn't just go with these stipulations beforehand. Just goes to show all his bs excuses have been just that - aka he won't work with Bob Arum (yet Bob is involved), he won't give up any of the PPV percentage ( although he's giving up 40% according to reports), etc. Floyd got backed into a corner with nobody left to fight and Showtime is putting mass pressure on him.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

If drawing blood really makes Pac weak for 3 days, I'm curious to how he responds for possibly 4 months worth


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> I can feel it


That's some damn good photoshop. I'm sure you've talked about it plenty on here, but I haven't seen it. So what's your prediction for the fight?


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> That's some damn good photoshop. I'm sure you've talked about it plenty on here, but I haven't seen it. So what's your prediction for the fight?


you know what, I haven't made an official prediction yet, mostly because this fight was never official :smile

it's changed over the course of 5 years, but as of now, I see a Mayweather UD. I don't think it's going to be that close. Manny is going to struggle like hell to even close the distance on Floyd without running into a right hand or a check hook. And I don't mean some lazy ass Chris Algeiri check hook. Floyd is more defensively responsible when he throws his hook. He's been countered by overhand rights over his left hook in the past, but I've seen him become more cautious of it since Mosley by him getting his elbow up higher as he throws it.

But enough with the tangent. I think Manny will win 2-3 rounds. The last round where Floyd will give it away, the second round and maybe another mid-early round. Manny isn't going to go out on his shield like he did vs Marquez. He will get discouraged mid way through the fight, and you'll see this look on his face


----------



## JohnAnthony

bballchump11 said:


> you know what, I haven't made an official prediction yet, mostly because this fight was never official :smile
> 
> it's changed over the course of 5 years, but as of now, I see a Mayweather UD. I don't think it's going to be that close. Manny is going to struggle like hell to even close the distance on Floyd without running into a right hand or a check hook. And I don't mean some lazy ass Chris Algeiri check hook. Floyd is more defensively responsible when he throws his hook. He's been countered by overhand rights over his left hook in the past, but I've seen him become more cautious of it since Mosley by him getting his elbow up higher as he throws it.
> 
> But enough with the tangent. I think Manny will win 2-3 rounds. The last round where Floyd will give it away, the second round and maybe another mid-early round. Manny isn't going to go out on his shield like he did vs Marquez. He will get discouraged mid way through the fight, and you'll see this look on his face


pretty good analogy. Id say the problem manny will have is, he's not a good inside fighter. e will have to beet floyd from long and mid range. basically floyds best range.

Cotto and maidana had success by occasionally making the fight on the inside where they had the advantage. This fight will be a boxing match. and the question is, can anyone beat floyd at a boxing match.


----------



## bballchump11

JohnAnthony said:


> pretty good analogy. Id say the problem manny will have is, he's not a good inside fighter. e will have to beet floyd from long and mid range. basically floyds best range.
> 
> Cotto and maidana had success by occasionally making the fight on the inside where they had the advantage. This fight will be a boxing match. and the question is, can anyone beat floyd at a boxing match.


yeah that's what I'm thinking also. Manny has been more of a boxer and counterpuncher in his last few fights, but for Mayweather, I'd imagine they'd want to be more aggressive. Mayweather's jab will be a big key in this fight. Not really in the sense of landing it, but more of using it to control the range, pace and angles.


----------



## PetetheKing

Odds Floyd's trolling the boxing public. There's little to suggest Pac can still fight a full three rounds like the Tazmanian high-octange pressure version in 08-10. Floyd decision in a lackluster fight where he edges Pac in a clear but rather minimalistic affair.


----------



## ChampionsForever

Even as a big Pac fan I see an 8-4 type loss here, the are definatley things Roach will work on to exploit Floyds weaknesses, He does shell up an awful lot and is prone to inactivity, just bare in mind Hatton had him uncomfortable in there with his pressure and speed, Pac has everything on Hatton even at this point of his career.

How effective do you guys think his shoulder roll on the ropes will be against such a quick combination puncher like Pac, Cotto exploited this a few times, he had success with punches straight down the pipe rather than hooks, it's going to be interesting.


----------



## Powerpuncher

ChampionsForever said:


> Even as a big Pac fan I see an 8-4 type loss here, the are definatley things Roach will work on to exploit Floyds weaknesses, He does shell up an awful lot and is prone to inactivity, just bare in mind Hatton had him uncomfortable in there with his pressure and speed, Pac has everything on Hatton even at this point of his career.
> 
> How effective do you guys think his shoulder roll on the ropes will be against such a quick combination puncher like Pac, Cotto exploited this a few times, he had success with punches straight down the pipe rather than hooks, it's going to be interesting.


If you rewatch the Hatton fight, he didn't land much against Mayweather but had his success with his fast feet and inside mauling. Pacquaio isn't as good as cutting the ring off and isn't good inside. His combinations are actually flurries that a good defensive boxer will see coming. Manny also goes into a bit of a shell when he keeps getting countered.

Pacqauio just doesn't match up here well, the only advantage is Floyd's footwork against southpaws isn't the best but he compensates for it in other ways. Floyd's stamina isn't great either, hence he takes breaks, ie shelling up but he may well get Manny fighting at his pace here.


----------



## Powerpuncher

quincy k said:


> resent may be a strong word regarding jmms feelings torward paq. bhop felt he won both fights against jt but i dont think that he has any ill will or resentment toward taylor for losing the controversial decisions that couldve gone either way.


BHOP was an utter cunt towards a very respectful Taylor actually. Even if Marquez advices Pac I'm not sure what good it'll do, Pac isn't a thinking fighter he's a repetition fighter who follows drills. He can't follow Roach's instructions that well nevermind Juan's.


----------



## DobyZhee

steviebruno said:


> Hell be getting less than 40 mil after Arum gets his customary cut.


Who really cares how much Pac takes home. Each fighter is getting raped by the U.S. Government. Even the Philippines gets a share which is bullshit.

Pac's gonna spend on his entereauge Floyd will gamble it away, rematch in 5 years


----------



## Elias

Manny Pacquiao has this one in the bag.


----------



## knowimuch

I hope the fight gets made just so we can see Mayweather sr vs Roach trash talk.
It will propably be more entertaining than the actual fight


----------



## Chatty

Whether you agree with the sentiments behind the meme you still have to laugh at this.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Chatty said:


> Whether you agree with the sentiments behind the meme you still have to laugh at this.


I almost spit out my cereal :rofl:rofl


----------



## knowimuch

Chatty said:


> Whether you agree with the sentiments behind the meme you still have to laugh at this.


Floyd has become the new galaxy warrior


----------



## Bogotazo

Manny says some shit.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153015640054367


----------



## church11

not to get too hyped over it, but in the latest pic broner posted on IG (of him and floyd at the game), floyd's rocking a black-eye/swelling. which tells me he's sparring. i'm thinking he's already made his decision for the may 2nd fight, and now it's just building up the hype some more by not signing/announcing yet.

either that, or TI got to him.


----------



## Chatty

bballchump11 said:


> you know what, I haven't made an official prediction yet, mostly because this fight was never official :smile
> 
> it's changed over the course of 5 years, but as of now, I see a Mayweather UD. I don't think it's going to be that close. Manny is going to struggle like hell to even close the distance on Floyd without running into a right hand or a check hook. And I don't mean some lazy ass Chris Algeiri check hook. Floyd is more defensively responsible when he throws his hook. He's been countered by overhand rights over his left hook in the past, but I've seen him become more cautious of it since Mosley by him getting his elbow up higher as he throws it.
> 
> But enough with the tangent. I think Manny will win 2-3 rounds. The last round where Floyd will give it away, the second round and maybe another mid-early round. Manny isn't going to go out on his shield like he did vs Marquez. He will get discouraged mid way through the fight, and you'll see this look on his face


Even though its past best this is still a pretty intriguing fight. I do feel Pacquaio had a far better chance back in 08/09 when he was a bit faster, a bit more awkward with his shots (less technical but far harder to read), had better legs on him and his punch resistance was less questionable. No doubt Mayweather has lost some as well but not as much as Pacquaio.

I'm expecting a UD Floyd, maybes a split depending on the judges :sad5, i think Floyd will have a tough time figuring him out at first and then will have by round 4, prob lose a couple of late ones as he takes a rest and Pacquaio comes on strong.

I reckon 8-4, 7-5.

I can see Pacquaio having some success, I think with all the feints he throws and his speed from getting from long/mid range to short range and back will see him land more punches than Floyd usually takes. I think he'll be able to open him up more than other have because even now he is more technically refined he must feint about 100 times a round and just flexing in anticipation is exhausting and leaves defensive gaps.

That said Floyd is a real clever fighter s


----------



## MrJotatp4p

I have said this many times before. This is a horrible style matchup for Manny. Floyd is going to mind fuck him with footwork, jabbing and range. Floyd is going to set a lot of traps and force Manny to lunge in and counter the shit out of him. Manny's lack of a jab is going to hurt him in this one. Floyd is not going to shell up in this fight on the ropes at all and Manny is strong enough to put him there. This fight will look like the Marquez vs Pac 3 fight but with Manny looking confused and out of his element even more. Floyd by UD or late stoppage. When Manny does get inside he will get tied up, hit to the body and even shoved at times. Horrible style match up for Manny. Floyd will handle him just like he handled Marquez and win big.


----------



## quincy k

Powerpuncher said:


> BHOP was an utter cunt towards a very respectful Taylor actually. Even if Marquez advices Pac I'm not sure what good it'll do, Pac isn't a thinking fighter he's a repetition fighter who follows drills. He can't follow Roach's instructions that well nevermind Juan's.


during the build up i dont think bhop was anymore disrespectful to jt than he was tito, joppy(he had a 100k bet that wiliam would not go the distance) or jones jr. he felt that jt was a hbo built-up by-product but i never saw an actual personal disdain for jt

i saw no real hatred like vargas had for delahoya

i agree paq is not going to change anything because if he does it will probably do more harm than good


----------



## quincy k

church11 said:


> not to get too hyped over it, but in the latest pic broner posted on IG (of him and floyd at the game), floyd's rocking a black-eye/swelling. w_*hich tells me he's sparring.*_ i'm thinking he's already made his decision for the may 2nd fight, and now it's just building up the hype some more by not signing/announcing yet.
> 
> either that, or TI got to him.


or some hoe he slapped countered him when he wasnt expecting it.

if some flomos here truly believe hat floyd is going to win 9-3, if chb permits, i will book that action all day here at even money

floyd wins by 19 point i lose

floyd wins by 17 points i win

easy for flomos to talk

not so easy for them to open their wallets


----------



## oibighead

Chatty said:


> Whether you agree with the sentiments behind the meme you still have to laugh at this.


Thats actually hilarious :rofl :rofl


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

ChampionsForever said:


> Even as a big Pac fan I see an 8-4 type loss here, the are definatley things Roach will work on to exploit Floyds weaknesses, He does shell up an awful lot and is prone to inactivity, just bare in mind Hatton had him uncomfortable in there with his pressure and speed, Pac has everything on Hatton even at this point of his career.
> 
> How effective do you guys think his shoulder roll on the ropes will be against such a quick combination puncher like Pac, Cotto exploited this a few times, he had success with punches straight down the pipe rather than hooks, it's going to be interesting.


emmanuel punches ROUND when an opponent is against the ropes. he does so for the angle variations

the rounder you punch, the better it is for Floyd's shoulder roll

saying Floyd shelled up vs Ricky is reaching. Ricky barely won ONE round as Floyd would beat his azz on the inside. if anyone shelled up, it was Ricky during the 8th when Floyd gave him a beating

emmanuel's footwork won't take him inside. it'd be dumb for him to go there. At that range Floyd is elite by today's standards while emmanuel is borderline incompetent.

emmanuel will have a harder time 'catching up' to Floyd than Hatton. His footwork isn't designed for mauling.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> yeah that's what I'm thinking also. Manny has been more of a boxer and counterpuncher in his last few fights, but for Mayweather, I'd imagine they'd want to be more aggressive. Mayweather's jab will be a big key in this fight. Not really in the sense of landing it, but more of using it to control the range, pace and angles.


A measuring and checking jab is better against emmanuel than a STEP INTO THE JAB SON that Miguel did.

Power jabbers leave an opening right down the pipe at emmanuel exploits with a counter left

A lighter jab will confuse him and set him up for some shit

emmanuel got a habit of side stepping when an opponent is on the ropes. Floyd is saavy and will take a counter step in the opposite direction to get off the ropes. Robert G, a southpaw with a traditional mauling background, couldn't even keep Floyd on the ropes. Floyd kept flowing off em like a ring magician



church11 said:


> not to get too hyped over it, but in the latest pic broner posted on IG (of him and floyd at the game), floyd's rocking a black-eye/swelling. which tells me he's sparring. i'm thinking he's already made his decision for the may 2nd fight, and now it's just building up the hype some more by not signing/announcing yet.
> 
> either that, or TI got to him.


Errol Spence sparring again?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

emmanuel got a habit of dropping the other hand when throwing the other. A fighter with Floyd's perception and timing will love it


----------



## bballchump11

Chatty said:


> Even though its past best this is still a pretty intriguing fight. I do feel Pacquaio had a far better chance back in 08/09 when he was a bit faster, a bit more awkward with his shots (less technical but far harder to read), had better legs on him and his punch resistance was less questionable. No doubt Mayweather has lost some as well but not as much as Pacquaio.
> 
> I'm expecting a UD Floyd, maybes a split depending on the judges :sad5, i think Floyd will have a tough time figuring him out at first and then will have by round 4, prob lose a couple of late ones as he takes a rest and Pacquaio comes on strong.
> 
> I reckon 8-4, 7-5.
> 
> I can see Pacquaio having some success, I think with all the feints he throws and his speed from getting from long/mid range to short range and back will see him land more punches than Floyd usually takes. I think he'll be able to open him up more than other have because even now he is more technically refined he must feint about 100 times a round and just flexing in anticipation is exhausting and leaves defensive gaps.
> 
> That said Floyd is a real clever fighter s


yeah I can envision that happening. Floyd has to be careful not to let Manny steal rounds in the judge's eye from inactivity








Like right here, Manny didn't land a single punch, but he sure as hell won this round vs Bradley. I'm sure Floyd is very aware that being on the ropes against Pacquiao is an awful idea though.

but Manny has gotten pretty good at timing an opponent's head movement and I can see him feinting Floyd and catching him similar to this









After that I think Floyd will be more alert and adjust his defensive response.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


>


round punching check

side steps an opponent whose on the ropes check


----------



## Bogotazo

I think Pac landed some of those, Bradley just rolled with them. What a fucking awkward way he was standing.


----------



## DobyZhee

Pac stealing rounds? Lol


----------



## PetetheKing

It's a question of output. The speed, reflexes, and footspeed declines don't help either but it's mainly a matter of engine with Pac. Floyd's overly conscious-defensively. He likes the scenarios to be as perfect as possible. With his speed, reach, boxing ability and defense it's easy for him to control most opposition with lesser activity, particularly if they lack the feet or stamina to get to him (Canelo for example, who seemingly froze or showed far too much respect more than anything). However, Pac seems to have been taking off rounds since the first Bradley fight. He basically treated the first Bradley fight like a sparring session and that's why he lost (Not that he deserved to). You have to set Floyd's triggers off with and then keep him on the defensive. Cotto and Maidana gave one heck of an effort but neither truly had the engine to sustain it in my estimation. Those guys were not the biggest of opponents dimension-wise, but they did have superior jabs than Pac's. But Pac's angles, speed, awkwardness, and southpaw stance more than make up for their jabs, ruggedness, and in-fighting. 

Pac is definitely more dangerous than Floyd at a middle range. On the outside he'll got his ears boxed off, though.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Output is mentioned a lot.

emmanuel's output has gone down over the years. He was able to throw tons against Oscar, Miguel, Joshua, and Antonio because they had dumb azz gameplans. emmanuel isn't a novelty anymore, and foos know how to fight him.

JUAN ALWAYS lowers his shit. Even the far from elite Chris Algieri lowered his shit. Floyd is the master at limiting an opponent's punch output.

His punch count drops against counterpunching and outfighting. Floyd is great at both.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

It's funny to see people type about Manny throwing all these punches. Floyd will probably end up throwing more total punches than Manny. Manny will be walking in straight lines following Floyd around the ring frustrated all night. Y'all remember how frustrated he was in Marquez 3 which we all know he lost 8-4 to Marquez! This shit better happen and I don't want to hear no shit about Manny being old.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

I was just thinking, could HBO really screw Showtime if they don't agree to the promotional rights for May 2nd?

Business wasn't my major, but here me out.... Best case scenario, let's say Cotto-Mayweather is made for May 2nd. Will that really earn enough to pull Showtime out of the hole they're rumored to be in? They will still have to pay Floyd at least 32 mil regardless, but I've heard rumors that the Mayweather-Maidana I & II fights didn't do to well so they're trying to pull themselves out of a hole they're in by really pushing for this Pac fight. If HBO wanted to play chess, them not agreeing to a Pac fight would really shut Showtime down as a network, correct?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I was just thinking, could HBO really screw Showtime if they don't agree to the promotional rights for May 2nd?
> 
> Business wasn't my major, but here me out.... Best case scenario, let's say Cotto-Mayweather is made for May 2nd. Will that really earn enough to pull Showtime out of the hole they're rumored to be in? They will still have to pay Floyd at least 32 mil regardless, but I've heard rumors that the Mayweather-Maidana I & II fights didn't do to well so they're trying to pull themselves out of a hole they're in by really pushing for this Pac fight. If HBO wanted to play chess, them not agreeing to a Pac fight would really shut Showtime down as a network, correct?


big businesses take a long time to die

they could be losing money off the Floyd deal, but what they make from their other broadcastings can put em in breakeven or black


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> big businesses take a long time to die
> 
> they could be losing money off the Floyd deal, but what they make from their other broadcastings can put em in breakeven or black


Yea, that's possible.


----------



## Chatty

I dunno why people compare FLoyd to Marquez, they are massively different fighters. FLoyd will fight Manny completely different to how Marquez ever has, for Marquez to get results he had to put himself very much in the line of fire and near got himself KO'd several times, even in the third fight which was probably his best overall performance he went through hell.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

PBFred said:


> :smile
> 
> It's done, bball. Lot's of between the lines out there to be read. I'm more sure of this than I was when I called the Canelo fight on ESB before it was announced. @*Juiceboxbiotch* will remember that :deal


:sxane


----------



## Carpe Diem

According to Lance Pugmire latest article, there's still a chance for the TV networks to reach a deal soon. Hopefully, they'll get it done by Monday.


----------



## bballchump11

Carpe Diem said:


> According to Lance Pugmire latest article, there's still a chance for the TV networks to reach a deal soon. Hopefully, they'll get it done by Monday.


sounds good. I really don't understand why this has to be a joint venture. Pacquiao doesn't have a contract with HBO


----------



## steviebruno

Chatty said:


> I dunno why people compare FLoyd to Marquez, they are massively different fighters. FLoyd will fight Manny completely different to how Marquez ever has, for Marquez to get results he had to put himself very much in the line of fire and near got himself KO'd several times, even in the third fight which was probably his best overall performance he went through hell.


I have said many times that JMM's style is actually not ideal for dealing with Manny; it's a testament to his greatness that he was able to have the type of success that he's had (and not some stylistic anomaly). Anyone else trying to duplicate what he's done would get KO'd. Morales' blueprint was always much better and safer, IMO.


----------



## Carpe Diem

A noncommittal jab straight down the middle works better against Manny than any other jabs. If you try to throw it like a cross power jab, he'll easily counter over it with his right jab or right cross. Say what you want about the way Mosley fought against Manny, but pay attention to how he threw his set-up jab. He just fought lazy and old because he hesitated to let his straight right hand go even when he had success with it when he did. Floyd doesn't abandon what's working for him. He'll keep doing it until you forces him to change what he's doing. Mosley controlled the tempo of the fight with the noncommittal jab of his, he just couldn't pulled the trigger when he had the opportunities to throw the right hand.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

steviebruno said:


> *I have said many times that JMM's style is actually not ideal for dealing with Manny*; it's a testament to his greatness that he was able to have the type of success that he's had (and not some stylistic anomaly). Anyone else trying to duplicate what he's done would get KO'd. Morales' blueprint was always much better and safer, IMO.


This is a fine point. If he had the perfect style, he would have schooled emmanuel by the time of the initial rematch.

I still say how he owned emmanuel in the 3rd fight is the best way yet to fight emmanuel. Erik gave emmanuel a beating that JUAN never did, but it was competitive with Erik taking a good amount of punishment himself.

Erik beat him in a competitive 8-4/7-5 type match.

JUAN, in their 3rd fight, schooled him 9-3. He didn't take much punishment either. JUAN only loss rounds because he used round 1 to feel out and eased off on the gas pedal in rounds 11 and 12.


----------



## steviebruno

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> This is a fine point. If he had the perfect style, he would have schooled emmanuel by the time of the initial rematch.
> 
> I still say how he owned emmanuel in the 3rd fight is the best way yet to fight emmanuel. Erik gave emmanuel a beating that JUAN never did, but it was competitive with Erik taking a good amount of punishment himself.
> 
> Erik beat him in a competitive 8-4/7-5 type match.
> 
> JUAN, in their 3rd fight, schooled him 9-3. He didn't take much punishment either. JUAN only loss rounds because he used round 1 to feel out and eased off on the gas pedal in rounds 11 and 12.


I see your point, but I would say that Morales allowed himself to take far more punishment in that first fight than he needed to just to prove a point. (he was crazy like that). Hell, a half-dead and weight-drained Morales was still beating Pac 4-2 in the rematch before his body gave out. IMO, it's just easier for someone to duplicate what he did than what JMM did. Mayweather can't do JMM and win by giving Pac the lead over and over and sticking his face in the middle of a fire to wing counters. I believe that he can give him little doses of Morales, though. He can use posture and range offensively, keeping him at bay with the jab and forcing him to fight off the back foot. He can stab him with straights to the body, offsetting his pre-programmed foot feints and head weaves (Manny Pacquiao will literally stop and take a step backwards to reset whenever his forward momentum is interrupted).

I'm sure that Floyd will do it his way, anyway, but there exists only one blueprint that someone like him can borrow from.


----------



## Bogotazo

Carpe Diem said:


> A noncommittal jab straight down the middle works better against Manny than any other jabs. If you try to throw it like a cross power jab, he'll easily counter over it with his right jab or right cross. Say what you want about the way Mosley fought against Manny, but pay attention to how he threw his set-up jab. He just fought lazy and old because he hesitated to let his straight right hand go even when he had success with it when he did. Floyd doesn't abandon what's working for him. He'll keep doing it until you forces him to change what he's doing. Mosley controlled the tempo of the fight with the noncommittal jab of his, he just couldn't pulled the trigger when he had the opportunities to throw the right hand.


Actually I don't know, I think range-finder jabs (if that's what you mean) are bad because Pacquiao doesn't sit there and paw, he calls your bluff on it. But I'll take a look at the Mosley fight, been meaning to look at that fight. Mosley had the constant turning down but couldn't fire off that right hand.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## Chatty

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> This is a fine point. If he had the perfect style, he would have schooled emmanuel by the time of the initial rematch.
> 
> I still say how he owned emmanuel in the 3rd fight is the best way yet to fight emmanuel. Erik gave emmanuel a beating that JUAN never did, but it was competitive with Erik taking a good amount of punishment himself.
> 
> Erik beat him in a competitive 8-4/7-5 type match.
> 
> JUAN, in their 3rd fight, schooled him 9-3. He didn't take much punishment either. JUAN only loss rounds because he used round 1 to feel out and eased off on the gas pedal in rounds 11 and 12.


He didn't take punishment, his face was all over and he ate a few hundred punches. Juan might have won comfortably on the cards (barrign the judges) but that fight was really competitive, it was by no means a schooling as some like to make out, Juan had to bite hard and stay focused throughout, Manny had some very good moments in that fight and had Juan buzzed a few times.


----------



## Drunkenboat

Historical revisionism - suddenly Juan won 9 rounds to 3 in the 3rd fight. It was a close fight - draw or win by 1 round for Pac or Marquez is correct.


----------



## tonys333

Drunkenboat said:


> Historical revisionism - suddenly Juan won 9 rounds to 3 in the 3rd fight. It was a close fight - draw or win by 1 round for Pac or Marquez is correct.


 Yeah it was a really close fight I don't get how people think it was a schooling. I had it 115 113 to Marquez an I have there fights at 2 2 an they have all been close even the fourth fight was close until the knock out.


----------



## Drunkenboat

tonys333 said:


> Yeah it was a really close fight I don't get how people think it was a schooling. I had it 115 113 to Marquez an I have there fights at 2 2 an they have all been close even the fourth fight was close until the knock out.


Exactly


----------



## mrtony80

bballchump11 said:


> sounds good. I really don't understand why this has to be a joint venture. Pacquiao doesn't have a contract with HBO


Right. Plus, Showtime loses money by including HBO. If I were in charge, I wouldn't want to share.


----------



## bballchump11

mrtony80 said:


> Right. Plus, Showtime loses money by including HBO. If I were in charge, I wouldn't want to share.


yeah I think it's incredibly generous by Floyd to even include HBO. The fact that he's agreed to 60/40 and a joint venture is a good sign. But obvious this HBO/Showtime thing is causing an issue that doesn't even have to do with the 2 fighters


----------



## Chatty

I guess TopRank will want to keep HBO sweet considering they will have to work with them in the future. Cutting them out of the likely biggest selling fight of all time aint a way to keep them sweet.


----------



## shaunster101

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I think it's incredibly generous by Floyd to even include HBO. The fact that he's agreed to 60/40 and a joint venture is a good sign. But obvious this HBO/Showtime thing is causing an issue that doesn't even have to do with the 2 fighters


Surely it's beneficial to have both networks to allow people who have one network and not the other to buy it too? You'd want the biggest potential audience possible, no?


----------



## bballchump11

shaunster101 said:


> Surely it's beneficial to have both networks to allow people who have one network and not the other to buy it too? You'd want the biggest potential audience possible, no?


ppv doesn't work like that. You don't have to have a subscription to HBO or showtime in order to buy a ppv


----------



## ChampionsForever

tonys333 said:


> Yeah it was a really close fight I don't get how people think it was a schooling. I had it 115 113 to Marquez an I have there fights at 2 2 an they have all been close even the fourth fight was close until the knock out.


Only Floyd fans would call any fight between them a schooling, all 4 were knife edge fights


----------



## til20

Yeah, HBO and Showtime PPV's aren't showed on their regular network channels. Instead, each cable and satellite company has a designated PPV station(s) which air all PPV events. For instance, with my cable (FiOS) all PPV sporting events regardless of network are aired on channel 1001 which seem to be handled by a company called "InDemand".


----------



## Windmiller

bballchump11 said:


> sounds good. I really don't understand why this has to be a joint venture. Pacquiao doesn't have a contract with HBO


HBO gave TR some money for Packy's last extension.

He doesn't have an official contract with HBO but Emmanuel is tied to them


----------



## shaunster101

bballchump11 said:


> ppv doesn't work like that. You don't have to have a subscription to HBO or showtime in order to buy a ppv


Did not know that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mick557

Would be kind of funny if we got Mayweather vs Cotto in May and then Floyd vs Pac for the lineal middleweight title.


----------



## bballchump11

shaunster101 said:


> Did not know that. Thanks for the info.


no prob, @til20 gave a better explanation on it


----------



## bballchump11

shaunster101 said:


> Did not know that. Thanks for the info.


no prob, @til20 gave a better explanation on it


----------



## Drunkenboat

How will you guys feel if PBF fights Danny Garcia and then Lara and hangs the gloves up?


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I think it's incredibly generous by Floyd to even include HBO. The fact that he's agreed to 60/40 and a joint venture is a good sign. But obvious this HBO/Showtime thing is causing an issue that doesn't even have to do with the 2 fighters


So it's Floyd's fault for leaving HBO and Pacquiao.

This PPV issue is already solved. Still no signature from Floyd


----------



## mrtony80

Drunkenboat said:


> How will you guys feel if PBF fights Danny Garcia and then Lara and hangs the gloves up?


I'm not interested in seeing Floyd anybody but Pacquiao in May then we'll go from there.


----------



## Bogotazo

Chatty said:


> He didn't take punishment, his face was all over and he ate a few hundred punches. Juan might have won comfortably on the cards (barrign the judges) but that fight was really competitive, it was by no means a schooling as some like to make out, Juan had to bite hard and stay focused throughout, Manny had some very good moments in that fight and had Juan buzzed a few times.


When was JMM even remotely close to being hurt?



Drunkenboat said:


> Historical revisionism - suddenly Juan won 9 rounds to 3 in the 3rd fight. It was a close fight - draw or win by 1 round for Pac or Marquez is correct.


Nah JMM won around 8-4. 7-5 is already generous, there are no 7 rounds you can say Manny won. The fight was competitive, but not close in terms of rounds won.


----------



## Leftsmash

The first couple of matches between them count as razor close. JMM vs Pac III was not close at all.


----------



## Chatty

Bogotazo said:


> When was JMM even remotely close to being hurt?
> 
> Nah JMM won around 8-4. 7-5 is already generous, there are no 7 rounds you can say Manny won. The fight was competitive, but not close in terms of rounds won.












To qiote Hatton it doesn't look like Juan was in a tickling contest. He took a lot of mean shots in that fight, its a testament to Marquez' toughness that he was able to put in a great performance as he did and make it look as though he weren't taking as many shots.


----------



## megavolt

Chatty said:


> I guess TopRank will want to keep HBO sweet considering they will have to work with them in the future. Cutting them out of the likely biggest selling fight of all time aint a way to keep them sweet.


Pretty much my thoughts on this as well.

Maaaaan hopefully this gets resolved soon


----------



## Danny

Drunkenboat said:


> How will you guys feel if PBF fights Danny Garcia and then Lara and hangs the gloves up?


Garcia is a dreadful fight and utterly pointless; Lara an interesting one purely from a stylistic standpoint. If Mayweather fights anybody but Pacquiao next I will be very, very disappointed.


----------



## quincy k

so floyd is going to duck paq to fight a 154 who arguably has the best skill set in the division?

floyds going to go from b-level ninth ranked 147 maidana, who woudlve been a gatekeeper in the 90s, to 154 lara?


----------



## Bogotazo

Chatty said:


> To qiote Hatton it doesn't look like Juan was in a tickling contest. He took a lot of mean shots in that fight, its a testament to Marquez' toughness that he was able to put in a great performance as he did and make it look as though he weren't taking as many shots.


He got hit, sure, I'm just wondering when he was "buzzed plenty of times" like you claimed.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

ChampionsForever said:


> tonys333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drunkenboat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Historical revisionism - suddenly Juan won 9 rounds to 3 in the 3rd fight. It was a close fight - draw or win by 1 round for Pac or Marquez is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it was a really close fight I don't get how people think it was a schooling. I had it 115 113 to Marquez an I have there fights at 2 2 an they have all been close even the fourth fight was close until the knock out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Floyd fans would call any fight between them a schooling, all 4 were knife edge fights
Click to expand...

Three guys who can't score just like an ugly virgin bitch in high school.

Drunken boat is a drunk with delusions about historical details.

tonys333, fights 1, 2, and 4 were really close. Don't let those matches, the corrupt judges of the 3rd, and the hbo commentator tools fill your mind with propaganda.

As for ChampionsForever, only Floyd fans eh. The majority of educational boxing video editors are die hard Floyd fans, so stop pretending you have some sort of special insight. Flips inside of the MGM were apologizing to Mexican fans immediately after the decision. The boxing lesson JUAN gave him was that severe.



Chatty said:


> He didn't take punishment, his face was all over and he ate a few hundred punches. Juan might have won comfortably on the cards (barrign the judges) but that fight was really competitive, it was by no means a schooling as some like to make out, Juan had to bite hard and stay focused throughout, Manny had some very good moments in that fight and had Juan buzzed a few times.


Having a marked face does not automatically mean REALLY competitive fight.

JUAN OUTBOXED him from 3 to 10. Getting a boxing lesson for 9 rounds straight and being unable to come back from it is being schooled.



Bogotazo said:


> Actually I don't know, I think range-finder jabs (if that's what you mean) are bad because Pacquiao doesn't sit there and paw, he calls your bluff on it. But I'll take a look at the Mosley fight, been meaning to look at that fight. Mosley had the constant turning down but couldn't fire off that right hand.


There's a very famous sequence from the 3rd fight.

JUAN uses a measuring jab to check emmaneul's lead hand. emmanuel tries to counter with a right hook, which opens him up for a str8 right counter that JUAN steps into. emmanuel gets knocked the fuck back upon impact. His negative facial expression gets even worse.

I can't remember JUAN using these type of jabs often on emmanuel. If he did, I know you would recognize how effective they can be. JUAN used one to draw a counter for him to counter.

Floyd is well acquainted with countering counters. Saul Alvarez fight for example

None the guys emmanuel has fought can use an 'uncommitted' jab as well as Floyd when fighting southpaws.


----------



## Bogotazo

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Three guys who can't score just like an ugly virgin bitch in high school.
> 
> Drunken boat is a drunk with delusions about historical details.
> 
> tonys333, fights 1, 2, and 4 were really close. Don't let those matches, the corrupt judges of the 3rd, and the hbo commentator tools fill your mind with propaganda.
> 
> As for ChampionsForever, only Floyd fans eh. The majority of educational boxing video editors are die hard Floyd fans, so stop pretending you have some sort of special insight. Flips inside of the MGM were apologizing to Mexican fans immediately after the decision. The boxing lesson JUAN gave him was that severe.
> 
> Having a marked face does not automatically mean REALLY competitive fight.
> 
> JUAN OUTBOXED him from 3 to 10. Getting a boxing lesson for 9 rounds straight and being unable to come back from it is being schooled.
> 
> There's a very famous sequence from the 3rd fight.
> 
> JUAN uses a measuring jab to check emmaneul's lead hand. emmanuel tries to counter with a right hook, which opens him up for a str8 right counter that JUAN steps into. emmanuel gets knocked the fuck back upon impact. His negative facial expression gets even worse.
> 
> I can't remember JUAN using these type of jabs often on emmanuel. If he did, I know you would recognize how effective they can be. JUAN used one to draw a counter for him to counter.
> 
> Floyd is well acquainted with countering counters. Saul Alvarez fight for example
> 
> None the guys emmanuel has fought can use an 'uncommitted' jab as well as Floyd when fighting southpaws.


I'm gonna look back at the fight again soon, though I do remember JMM getting inside that right hook, famous image.


----------



## El-Terrible

I get the feeling the HBO/Showtime is a smokescreen for some other backdoor dealings. I find it hard to believe that HBO would be unreasonable in these negotiations.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

El-Terrible said:


> I get the feeling the HBO/Showtime is a smokescreen *for some other backdoor dealings*. I find it hard to believe that HBO would be unreasonable in these negotiations.


anything come to mind?


----------



## El-Terrible

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> anything come to mind?


Miguel Cotto is probably the primary one. Especially with De La Hoya's tweet and interview as well in the last couple of days.


----------



## Drunkenboat

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Three guys who can't score just like an ugly virgin bitch in high school.
> 
> Drunken boat is a drunk with delusions about historical details.
> 
> tonys333, fights 1, 2, and 4 were really close. Don't let those matches, the corrupt judges of the 3rd, and the hbo commentator tools fill your mind with propaganda.
> 
> As for ChampionsForever, only Floyd fans eh. The majority of educational boxing video editors are die hard Floyd fans, so stop pretending you have some sort of special insight. Flips inside of the MGM were apologizing to Mexican fans immediately after the decision. The boxing lesson JUAN gave him was that severe.
> 
> Having a marked face does not automatically mean REALLY competitive fight.
> 
> JUAN OUTBOXED him from 3 to 10. Getting a boxing lesson for 9 rounds straight and being unable to come back from it is being schooled.
> 
> There's a very famous sequence from the 3rd fight.
> 
> JUAN uses a measuring jab to check emmaneul's lead hand. emmanuel tries to counter with a right hook, which opens him up for a str8 right counter that JUAN steps into. emmanuel gets knocked the fuck back upon impact. His negative facial expression gets even worse.
> 
> I can't remember JUAN using these type of jabs often on emmanuel. If he did, I know you would recognize how effective they can be. JUAN used one to draw a counter for him to counter.
> 
> Floyd is well acquainted with countering counters. Saul Alvarez fight for example
> 
> None the guys emmanuel has fought can use an 'uncommitted' jab as well as Floyd when fighting southpaws.


Nah


----------



## Powerpuncher

Drunkenboat said:


> Historical revisionism - suddenly Juan won 9 rounds to 3 in the 3rd fight. It was a close fight - draw or win by 1 round for Pac or Marquez is correct.


Not it was an utter schooling, you just can't score fights, maybe you have poor eye sight and score missed punches for Pacquaio or maybe you were just staring at Manny's arse the whole time


----------



## JohnAnthony

Powerpuncher said:


> Not it was an utter schooling, you just can't score fights, maybe you have poor eye sight and score missed punches for Pacquaio or maybe you were just staring at Manny's arse the whole time


Pac landed more shots and through more shots. Although yes alot were grazing clipping shots. Marquez landed more clean accurate shots. It depends what you like, tough fight to score. Not a Schooling. Marquez was brilliant as he was up against it in this 3rd fight, but for me he just wasnt quite active enough.

I feel Marquez deserved the nod. But no way was it a schooling. Surely a schooling needs to be a domination. 12-0, or maybe 11-1 shut out type fight. The word gets thrown around incorrectly in boxing


----------



## Drunkenboat

Powerpuncher said:


> Not it was an utter schooling, you just can't score fights, maybe you have poor eye sight and score missed punches for Pacquaio or maybe you were just staring at Manny's arse the whole time


This and Leon's posts make me think:
What is it with Pacquiao-Marquez-Mayweather fights that bring out childish comments in people?

Poster 1: I think it was a close fight between Boxer A and Boxer B.

Poster 2: You're a poopy head, because Boxer B won by an infinity times ten naa naa nana naa!


----------



## quincy k

Drunkenboat said:


> This and Leon's posts make me think:
> What is it with Pacquiao-Marquez-Mayweather fights that bring out childish comments in people?
> 
> Poster 1: I think it was a close fight between Boxer A and Boxer B.
> 
> Poster 2: You're a poopy head, because Boxer B won by an infinity times ten naa naa nana naa!


sometimes when i see the bizarre and delusional behavior of flomos on this forum i wonder how they are able to even function in the real world

its like some of the weirdos here think that floyd is actually their friend or something


----------



## Chatty

Don't worry guys, a lot of fanboys score fights like this:

Anything landed by the guy they want to win including grazing or illegal shots = huge shot scoring point
Anything landed by the guy they want to lose = what shot?


----------



## JohnAnthony

A Schooling looks something like: Mayweather vs Marquez. Or Hopkins vs Pavlek.

They were Schoolings


----------



## Carpe Diem

Super Bowl Weekend.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Carpe Diem said:


> Super Bowl Weekend.


Badou Jack says he has a BIG fight... I'm trying to think against who?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Drunkenboat said:


> This and Leon's posts make me think:
> What is it with Pacquiao-Marquez-Mayweather fights that bring out childish comments in people?
> 
> Poster 1: I think it was a close fight between Boxer A and Boxer B.
> 
> Poster 2: You're a poopy head, because Boxer B won by an infinity times ten naa naa nana naa!


You try so hard to be impartial that it makes you spineless and incorrect. A truthful child > than your scared inaccurate act.



Drunkenboat said:


> Nah


Look at your initial reaction. You had nothing but a weak nah and couldn't speak without these foos below helping you.



JohnAnthony said:


> Pac landed more shots and through more shots. Although yes alot were grazing clipping shots. Marquez landed more clean accurate shots. It depends what you like, tough fight to score. Not a Schooling. Marquez was brilliant as he was up against it in this 3rd fight, but for me he just wasnt quite active enough.
> 
> I feel Marquez deserved the nod. But no way was it a schooling. Surely a schooling needs to be a domination. 12-0, or maybe 11-1 shut out type fight. The word gets thrown around incorrectly in boxing


Landed more shots said who? You and compubox. foo got outboxed and received a boxing lesson.

Tough for you because you like emmanuel. I don't like JUAN tons yet understand it was a very comfortable decision for him.



Chatty said:


> quincy k said:
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes when i see the bizarre and delusional behavior of flomos on this forum i wonder how they are able to even function in the real world
> 
> its like some of the weirdos here think that floyd is actually their friend or something
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry guys, a lot of fanboys score fights like this:
> 
> Anything landed by the guy they want to win including grazing or illegal shots = huge shot scoring point
> Anything landed by the guy they want to lose = what shot?
Click to expand...

Yes, when your flimsy argument fails concede by exaggerating the other person's points, hoping it makes you seem reasonable to spectators.

Unlike you I can name the rounds emmanuel won off the top of my head, and provide reasons behind why he won them rounds.

This was a pathetic showing of incompetence by the four of you. When challenged by LEON form a group therapy circle to comfort one another and reinforce how 'wrong' he is. Yall got the behavior of a dumped bitch. Similar to one you all agree with others based on how they make you feel and more importantly can't make a point.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

*JUAN: emmanuel Can't Get Decision Over Floyd In Vegas*

not like Floyd will even need the help of judges, but this is a rather controversial statement from JUAN when you consider what has happened in the last few years

http://www.boxingscene.com/marquez-tough-pacquiao-beat-mayweather-vegas--86485

*emmanuel is the only one to benefit from a gift decision. JUAN got the short end of the stick in that instance

*One judge gave Floyd's victim a DRAW the last time Floyd schooled someone.

*While the 1st Floyd-Marcos fight was close it shouldn't have been a draw, something one judge scored it as. Floyd won 7 or 8 rounds.

@Bogotazo any thoughts on this. You understand JUAN's mind the best


----------



## Bogotazo

Hmm interesting. My instincts are to agree with your initial points; Manny is the one who got a gift, while Floyd has been pressed hard against by one Maidana judge and nearly screwed by Ross in the Canelo fight. 

I think what JMM is assuming is that the more lucrative fighter will get the benefit. In his case, Pac was the main draw over JMM. But with Pac-Floyd, Floyd is the more lucrative fighter; for Vegas, and for Showtime. In a close fight, that 0 going could be costly to everyone (even though a rematch could be enough incentive for the opposite). He's probably just figuring it like that, using the same logic that went on in his own robberies, maybe influenced by the capitulation Floyd got in Glovegate a little bit too (he seemed slightly sympathetic to Maidana when examining the MX gloves himself).


----------



## Drunkenboat

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> You try so hard to be impartial that it makes you spineless and incorrect. A truthful child > than your scared inaccurate act.
> 
> Look at your initial reaction. You had nothing but a weak nah and couldn't speak without these foos below helping you.
> 
> Landed more shots said who? You and compubox. foo got outboxed and received a boxing lesson.
> 
> Tough for you because you like emmanuel. I don't like JUAN tons yet understand it was a very comfortable decision for him.
> 
> Yes, when your flimsy argument fails concede by exaggerating the other person's points, hoping it makes you seem reasonable to spectators.
> 
> Unlike you I can name the rounds emmanuel won off the top of my head, and provide reasons behind why he won them rounds.
> 
> This was a pathetic showing of incompetence by the four of you. When challenged by LEON form a group therapy circle to comfort one another and reinforce how 'wrong' he is. Yall got the behavior of a dumped bitch. Similar to one you all agree with others based on how they make you feel and more importantly can't make a point.


If you want to have a go, then step into the lounge. In the boxing forum I will only converse with adults.


----------



## Drunkenboat

Anybody think Pacman has more than a 30% chance against PBF? If so, how? I cant really picture it from a tactical point of view.


----------



## bballchump11

The reason Marquez/Pacquiao III is seen as a schooling is because of expectations. This was supposed to be a cherry pick. They avoided a 3rd fight with Marquez for years. They didn't want to fight Marquez from the first 2 fights. They were hoping to fight the one that fought Mayweather, thus the same catchweight of 144 when everybody asked for the fight to be at 140.

http://www.fighthype.com/pages/content10260.html


> BT: Well, I don't think there's going to be any this time. I have a feeling Manny is going to stop him and look pretty good doing it.
> 
> Micheal Koncz: Well, I hope and pray and I have faith in him, but we'll see because again, I thought he was going to do that before too. But maybe this extra weight, maybe that's the downfall to Marquez too. Maybe he can't do what he used to at 130 at the higher weight


Bring up any discussion before the fight, and you'll see I'm right. It was just a matter of when Marquez got stopped. Instead of that happening, Marquez went up and weight and tamed the killer Pacquiao that made Shane Mosley run the fight before and broke Margarito's orbital bone.

In this scenario, Marquez winning 8-4 is seen as a schooling.


----------



## Chatty

bballchump11 said:


> The reason Marquez/Pacquiao III is seen as a schooling is because of expectations. This was supposed to be a cherry pick. They avoided a 3rd fight with Marquez for years. They didn't want to fight Marquez from the first 2 fights. They were hoping to fight the one that fought Mayweather, thus the same catchweight of 144 when everybody asked for the fight to be at 140.
> 
> http://www.fighthype.com/pages/content10260.html
> 
> Bring up any discussion before the fight, and you'll see I'm right. It was just a matter of when Marquez got stopped. Instead of that happening, Marquez went up and weight and tamed the killer Pacquiao that made Shane Mosley run the fight before and broke Margarito's orbital bone.
> 
> In this scenario, Marquez winning 8-4 is seen as a schooling.


I had endless arguments for that fight saying it would be real close. Everyone thought Marquez was shot because of the Mayweather fight and a bit because he got KD from katsidis (despite dominating the fight) and went to war with Diaz (before shutting him out in a return).

History tells you top guys who have have had close fights dont usually have blow overs unless one is literally shot to bits ()and by that I mean getting chinned or beaten with ease constantly). I took so much shit for that fight, it was good to throw it back.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> The reason Marquez/Pacquiao III is seen as a schooling is because of expectations. This was supposed to be a cherry pick. They avoided a 3rd fight with Marquez for years. They didn't want to fight Marquez from the first 2 fights. They were hoping to fight the one that fought Mayweather, thus the same catchweight of 144 when everybody asked for the fight to be at 140.
> 
> http://www.fighthype.com/pages/content10260.html
> 
> Bring up any discussion before the fight, and you'll see I'm right. It was just a matter of when Marquez got stopped. Instead of that happening, Marquez went up and weight and tamed the killer Pacquiao that made Shane Mosley run the fight before and broke Margarito's orbital bone.
> 
> In this scenario, Marquez winning 8-4 is seen as a schooling.


I think this sums it up to a T


----------



## Chatty

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> not like Floyd will even need the help of judges, but this is a rather controversial statement from JUAN when you consider what has happened in the last few years
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/marquez-tough-pacquiao-beat-mayweather-vegas--86485
> 
> *emmanuel is the only one to benefit from a gift decision. JUAN got the short end of the stick in that instance
> 
> *One judge gave Floyd's victim a DRAW the last time Floyd schooled someone.
> 
> *While the 1st Floyd-Marcos fight was close it shouldn't have been a draw, something one judge scored it as. Floyd won 7 or 8 rounds.
> 
> @*Bogotazo* any thoughts on this. You understand JUAN's mind the best


Probably referring Floyd having the greater pull - coming in heavy, dictating ring and gloves, hometown reffing etc.

Ross is just a retard, she could get any result wrong and is probably paid off, knew the other judges would pick Floyd. Maidana fight was pretty close and if you gve everything to Chino then you can score a draw I suppose. He also got the benefit of the doubt against Castillo in a close fight years ago.


----------



## Chatty

BTW those saying Pacquaio-Marquez III was a schooling, would you then agree that Duran-Leonard I was a schooling?


----------



## quincy k

Chatty said:


> BTW those saying Pacquaio-Marquez III was a schooling, would you then agree that Duran-Leonard I was a schooling?


bballchumps theory is that because the perception, and odds for that matter, where so heavily skewed in paqs favor that this is what makes it a schooling even though the fight was statistically close


otal PunchesPacquiaoMarquezLanded176138Thrown578436Pct.30%32%JabsPacquiaoMarquezLanded5938Thrown304182Pct.19%21%Power PunchesPacquiaoMarquezLanded117100Thrown274254Pct.43%39%


_*Among the unofficial scorers above, 57 scored the bout for Marquez, 51 scored the bout for Pacquiao, and the remaining 36 scored the bout a draw.*_


----------



## Drunkenboat

bballchump11 said:


> The reason Marquez/Pacquiao III is seen as a schooling is because of expectations. This was supposed to be a cherry pick. They avoided a 3rd fight with Marquez for years. They didn't want to fight Marquez from the first 2 fights. They were hoping to fight the one that fought Mayweather, thus the same catchweight of 144 when everybody asked for the fight to be at 140.
> 
> http://www.fighthype.com/pages/content10260.html
> 
> Bring up any discussion before the fight, and you'll see I'm right. It was just a matter of when Marquez got stopped. Instead of that happening, Marquez went up and weight and tamed the killer Pacquiao that made Shane Mosley run the fight before and broke Margarito's orbital bone.
> 
> In this scenario, Marquez winning 8-4 is seen as a schooling.


I can agree with that. I never got why people were expecting Pacman to demolish jmm in the 3rd fight and was expecting a 7-5 fight.


----------



## Danny

How was JMM-Pac 3 a schooling? :lol: I had it 7-5 Marquez in a quite easy to score but very close fight, plenty had it the same or a draw or Pac by a point, not really fussed to argue anyway. Suggesting it was a schooling is laughable.


----------



## Bogotazo

Danny said:


> How was JMM-Pac 3 a schooling? :lol: I had it 7-5 Marquez in a quite easy to score but very close fight, plenty had it the same or a draw or Pac by a point, not really fussed to argue anyway. Suggesting it was a schooling is laughable.


JMM won his rounds big, won a majority, and Pac scraped no more than 5 while having his offense severely limited. If it wasn't a schooling it was an impressive & clear win in which JMM was the superior ring general all night.


----------



## church11

Dan's latest tweet is disheartening


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> bballchumps theory is that because the perception, and odds for that matter, where so heavily skewed in paqs favor that this is what makes it a schooling even though the fight was statistically close
> 
> 
> otal PunchesPacquiaoMarquezLanded176138Thrown578436Pct.30%32%JabsPacquiaoMarquezLanded5938Thrown304182Pct.19%21%Power PunchesPacquiaoMarquezLanded117100Thrown274254Pct.43%39%
> 
> 
> _*Among the unofficial scorers above, 57 scored the bout for Marquez, 51 scored the bout for Pacquiao, and the remaining 36 scored the bout a draw.*_


for the love of God, don't show me the compubox trying to prove to me who won a fight








Chatty said:


> I had endless arguments for that fight saying it would be real close. Everyone thought Marquez was shot because of the Mayweather fight and a bit because he got KD from katsidis (despite dominating the fight) and went to war with Diaz (before shutting him out in a return).
> 
> History tells you top guys who have have had close fights dont usually have blow overs unless one is literally shot to bits ()and by that I mean getting chinned or beaten with ease constantly). I took so much shit for that fight, it was good to throw it back.


yeah that was good foresight. I remember @MrJotatp4p stuck by his guns and said Marquez would win


----------



## bballchump11

church11 said:


> Dan's latest tweet is disheartening


I'm not even bothering with Rafeal anymore with the news. He's been coming off as too opinionated and pessimistic. When Lance Pugmire reports, there is no added opinion or extra crap to it. Just quotes from people and facts.

This is what the article he just posted says

http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...ayweather-boxing-deadline-20150119-story.html


> Mayweather and Pacquiao have agreed orally on the purse split, believed to be 60-40 in Mayweatherâ€™s favor, and on Olympic-style drug testing.
> 
> The hang-up now, according to an official close to the negotiation but not authorized to speak publicly, is how Showtime (which televises Mayweather fights on pay-per-view) and HBO (which broadcasts Pacquiao bouts) can agree to broadcast the fight jointly.
> 
> Another official said CBS Chairman Leslie Moonves and HBO Chairman Richard Plepler are expected to be involved in talks this week to hammer out the deal.


----------



## church11

bballchump11 said:


> I'm not even bothering with Rafeal anymore with the news. He's been coming off as too opinionated and pessimistic. When Lance Pugmire reports, there is no added opinion or extra crap to it. Just quotes from people and facts.
> 
> This is what the article he just posted says
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...ayweather-boxing-deadline-20150119-story.html


I agree that Rafael has been biased and judgemental, especially since his trirade he went on a few weeks ago about mayweather. I don't see the objectivity in his coverage of this whole thing.

That being said, he's a media outlet and must have a strong inclination the fight isn't happening for a reason. I hope he's wrong.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> for the love of God, don't show me the compubox trying to prove to me who won a fight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that was good foresight. I remember @*MrJotatp4p* stuck by his guns and said Marquez would win


http://compuboxonline.com/

_*The CompuBox stats in no way, shape or form, determine a winner of a fight. The stats are used to enhance a telecast, show the estimated barometer of activity by both fighters and paint a picture of the activity on a round-by-round basis. Even though our database of over 5,000 fights (and counting) shows that a fighter that throws and lands more punches will win 90% of the time, the 10 point judging system clearly is the only way to determine winners in a fight.

*_paq threw more, landed more and at roughly the same connect percentage.

in 5000 fights when this has occurred only 10 percent of the time has a fighter lost when holding these advantages


----------



## TeddyL

Canelo Cotto collapsing pretty much removed the only reason this fight was ever going to happen

It's over


----------



## bballchump11

church11 said:


> I agree that Rafael has been biased and judgemental, especially since his trirade he went on a few weeks ago about mayweather. I don't see the objectivity in his coverage of this whole thing.
> 
> That being said, he's a media outlet and must have a strong inclination the fight isn't happening for a reason. I hope he's wrong.


yeah and maybe I'm just being overly optimistic in not believing what he says, but I try to read the stuff he puts out and get the angle he's coming from. Like how did he form the opinion that the fight isn't going to happen, and it's not really backed by facts or anything. Just backed by what he personally feels or his own opinions.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

TeddyL said:


> Canelo Cotto collapsing pretty much removed the only reason this fight was ever going to happen
> 
> It's over


I don't want to speak to soon, but this is the feeling I'm getting as well.

I'm really not sure what to believe though. One minute I'm hearing Mayweather signed to fight, but it's the networks that are holding things up, but then from Pac and Co. I hear Mayweather still hasn't signed, but has his hands in the network (showtime/hbo) agreements. I'm really not sure what to believe.

I wish Floyd would give us some kind of updates or clues instead of complete silence. Because Lord knows, if this fight isn't signed, he'll come out with a "they're all against me and lying" attitude as he's done previously. To keep that from happening, simple communication without going too much in detail with the general public would suffice.

That said, IMO, my gut is telling me Canelo-Cotto was the last real incentive. I'm saying this as a fan of May.


----------



## Lunny

quincy k said:


> http://compuboxonline.com/
> 
> _*The CompuBox stats in no way, shape or form, determine a winner of a fight. The stats are used to enhance a telecast, show the estimated barometer of activity by both fighters and paint a picture of the activity on a round-by-round basis. Even though our database of over 5,000 fights (and counting) shows that a fighter that throws and lands more punches will win 90% of the time, the 10 point judging system clearly is the only way to determine winners in a fight.
> 
> *_paq threw more, landed more and at roughly the same connect percentage.
> 
> in 5000 fights when this has occurred only 10 percent of the time has a fighter lost when holding these advantages


Hello, I don't know if you are aware but we all signed this contract.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?25248-Punch-stats-Can-we-all-agree-never-to-use-them

Compubox stats don't mean shit.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Dan probably feels like it's not going to happen because they're 0/100 in negotiations over the last 6 years or so.


----------



## quincy k

Lunny said:


> Hello, I don't know if you are aware but we all signed this contract.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?25248-Punch-stats-Can-we-all-agree-never-to-use-them
> 
> Compubox stats don't mean shit.


maybe they dont mean shit to you but 5000 fights with a 90 percent track record is pretty conclusive


----------



## ElKiller

*Pac/Floyd negotiations are following the same path as Canelo/Cotto.*

http://www.boxingscene.com/arum-details-pacquiao-meeting-status-on-mayweather--86506

Divas will Diva.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Drunkenboat said:


> If you want to have a go, then step into the lounge. In the boxing forum I will only converse with adults.


When all else fails pull the I'm too mature for you guys excuse. You may be old, but you lack the boxing wisdom that should have come with age.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

This was posted today...






Floyd keeps talking about the same shit :lol:. This dude is like a fucking parrot.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

I just hate the fact that Mayweather is so fucking quiet right now... I know he reads this shit in the headlines...

We all know that as soon as this fight falls thru, he'll be saying "I was going to sign the fight, but they walked away or Team Pacquiao is lying that's not what happened". 

Shit, if they're lying or not, Floyd needs to give us some kind of update as his fans instead of keeping people on the edge of their seats for months. Shit, I need to know if this fight is going to happen or not so I can start making arrangements with the job to go see it and start booking hotels, etc.... I'm trying not to get so upset, but damn Floyd, say somethin

While he's out holding basketball games at High School's and arguing with Matt Barnes from the sidelines, we could've heard something by now


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Danny said:


> How was JMM-Pac 3 a schooling? :lol: I had it 7-5 Marquez in a quite easy to score but very close fight, plenty had it the same or a draw or Pac by a point, not really fussed to argue anyway. Suggesting it was a schooling is laughable.


List your rounds emmanuel won and explain why he took each one.

There's a lot of bravado rooted certainty in the last several posts about it being a 7-5 for emmanuel. Yet no one has stepped up to list the rounds they wished he won.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Lunny said:


> Hello, I don't know if you are aware but we all signed this contract.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?25248-Punch-stats-Can-we-all-agree-never-to-use-them
> 
> Compubox stats don't mean shit.


I disagree with the majority of the forum and use compubox mainly to measure punch VOLUME.

However, there have been instances where compubox stats were manipulated to be in line with the broadcasting network's propaganda.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

bballchump11 said:


> I'm not even bothering with Rafeal anymore with the news. He's been coming off as too opinionated and pessimistic. When Lance Pugmire reports, there is no added opinion or extra crap to it. Just quotes from people and facts.
> 
> This is what the article he just posted says
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...ayweather-boxing-deadline-20150119-story.html


Oh so now you're not fond of Rafael...HA


----------



## bballchump11

Mayweather has already verbally agreed to the fight. The fight is being negotiated by Showtime and HBO now and Mayweather will then sign off on what the networks agree to. 

Some of you guys panic too quickly. The fighters have agreed to everything, it's up to the networks now


----------



## bballchump11

MEXAMELAC said:


> Oh so now you're not fond of Rafael...HA


When he posts something that is his clear OPINION, then I don't have to go around and adopt his same OPINION. I gather facts and quotes from the actual people involved and formed my own opinion. That's how any intelligent person would go about it.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

I've heard Floyd has a role with the Showtime-HBO negotiations as well...


----------



## MEXAMELAC

bballchump11 said:


> When he posts something that is his clear OPINION, then I don't have to go around and adopt his same OPINION. I gather facts and quotes from the actual people involved and formed my own opinion. That's how any intelligent person would go about it.


But most of the other news you'd present about Dan were also opinions. They never came to fruition...HA

I told you... don't believe everything you read!


----------



## Lunny

quincy k said:


> maybe they dont mean shit to you but 5000 fights with a 90 percent track record is pretty conclusive


So they say...

And that still means that they're wrong 1 in 10 times. So Marquez has had 56 fights. Statistically 5 or 6 of them the compubox stats were wrong on. And that's not even taking into account the fact that his style isn't all about volume, it's about quality.

Compubox numbers don't mean shit and we all know it. It's embarrassing every time they get pulled out.


----------



## bballchump11

MEXAMELAC said:


> But most of the other news you'd present about Dan were also opinions. They never came to fruition...HA
> 
> I told you... don't believe everything you read!


give me an exact example of what I said with a source.


----------



## knowimuch

Lunny said:


> So they say...
> 
> And that still means that they're wrong 1 in 10 times. So Marquez has had 56 fights. Statistically 5 or 6 of them the compubox stats were wrong on. And that's not even taking into account the fact that his style isn't all about volume, it's about quality.
> 
> Compubox numbers don't mean shit and we all know it. It's embarrassing every time they get pulled out.


I always like how Lampley announces CompuBox numbers, like a kid playing with a toy


----------



## Chatty

Lunny said:


> So they say...
> 
> And that still means that they're wrong 1 in 10 times. So Marquez has had 56 fights. Statistically 5 or 6 of them the compubox stats were wrong on. And that's not even taking into account the fact that his style isn't all about volume, it's about quality.
> 
> Compubox numbers don't mean shit and we all know it. It's embarrassing every time they get pulled out.


They are a good analysis tool but should never be used as evidence of scoring a fight. Even if the numbers are correct they don't account for effectiveness or even how clean they are.

BTW I think I just reported you by accident, sorry dude.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k

Lunny said:


> So they say...
> 
> And that still means that they're wrong 1 in 10 times. So Marquez has had 56 fights. Statistically 5 or 6 of them the compubox stats were wrong on. And that's not even taking into account the fact that his style isn't all about volume, it's about quality.
> 
> Compubox numbers don't mean shit and we all know it. It's embarrassing every time they get pulled out.


are you saying that a 90 percent connect percentage is not good?

oh my


----------



## BoxingGenius27

MEXAMELAC said:


> This was posted today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd keeps talking about the same shit :lol:. This dude is like a fucking parrot.


So according to Floyd, everything we hear in the headlines is all speculation and Manny hasn't actually agreed to anything because Manny's not his own boss and works for Top Rank?

My question to Floyd would be, "then, specifically, where are we at and what's the hold up"?


----------



## BoxingGenius27

*Mayweather: "Pacquiao has NOT agreed to terms".*






@ 1:45

I am really confused because in the video, Floyd is saying Pacquiao HASN'T agreed to anything because Top Rank is his boss. If that's the case, then what did Pac NOT agree too?

In my opinion, this is just poor communication to the public on the part of Mayweather.

Can someone shed light on this?


----------



## megavolt

He just gave out a blanket statement saying "it's all false/rumors"

Even if Pacquiao had no say, that doesn't change the fact that Arum (the "boss" in question) came out himself saying they're waiting

In one way it's smart to take your time in disseminating info to keep your story straight but with this much deliberation in their actions/statements, along with rumors such as the Cotto negotiations/discrediting from others in his camp, one can only doubt the conviction in his desire to make the fight


----------



## Mexi-Box

It sounded more like he was just bitching. Absolutely nothing gathered from that interview. Sounded more like he was just taking jabs at Pacquiao by saying Pacquiao is not agreeing to anything because he's not his own manager. Since Mayweather says Pacquiao has no say-so, Carl Moretti and Bob Arum both say they've (Pacquiao) have agreed to all of Mayweather's demands.

"Top Rank and Manny have agreed to the terms on our side. I don't know about the other side,"

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12164550/manny-pacquiao-agrees-terms-fight-floyd-mayweather


----------



## bballchump11

Don't look too far into this. I think he's saying that Pacquiao doesn't have the final say and that Arum does.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## gander tasco

MEXAMELAC said:


> This was posted today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Here we go again


----------



## gander tasco

Floyd gon Floyd. You can just smell the duck coming


----------



## thehook13

It must be nearly impossible for these 2 to come to angreement. Most likely one camp doesnt want the fight to happen, cant imagine why though


----------



## rjjfan

Honestly couldn't give a shit after all these years. More pumped for Froch - Chavez.


----------



## Zopilote

rjjfan said:


> Honestly couldn't give a shit after all these years. More pumped for Froch - Chavez.


Hate to ruin your day, but I was hearing on A Los Golpes that Froch-Chavez Jr might have to be on hold because Froch suffered an elbow injury.


----------



## thehook13

rjjfan said:


> Honestly couldn't give a shit after all these years. More pumped for Froch - Chavez.


Yeah froch injured mate. Start again in 6 monthes


----------



## rjjfan

Zopilote said:


> Hate to ruin your day, but I was hearing on A Los Golpes that Froch-Chavez Jr might have to be on hold because Froch suffered an elbow injury.





thehook13 said:


> Yeah froch injured mate. Start again in 6 monthes


Love this sport, I really do.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> You try so hard to be impartial that it makes you spineless and incorrect. A truthful child > than your scared inaccurate act.
> 
> Look at your initial reaction. You had nothing but a weak nah and couldn't speak without these foos below helping you.
> 
> Landed more shots said who? You and compubox. foo got outboxed and received a boxing lesson.
> 
> Tough for you because you like emmanuel. I don't like JUAN tons yet understand it was a very comfortable decision for him.
> 
> Yes, when your flimsy argument fails concede by exaggerating the other person's points, hoping it makes you seem reasonable to spectators.
> 
> Unlike you I can name the rounds emmanuel won off the top of my head, and provide reasons behind why he won them rounds.
> 
> This was a pathetic showing of incompetence by the four of you. When challenged by LEON form a group therapy circle to comfort one another and reinforce how 'wrong' he is. Yall got the behavior of a dumped bitch. Similar to one you all agree with others based on how they make you feel and more importantly can't make a point.



otal PunchesPacquiaoMarquezLanded176138Thrown578436Pct.30%32%JabsPacquiaoMarquezLanded5938Thrown304182Pct.19%21%Power PunchesPacquiaoMarquezLanded117100Thrown274254Pct.43%39%


_Fine you only follow compubox when it suits you.

Show me another "schooling" with media scores like this:

_

_*Among the unofficial scorers above, 57 scored the bout for Marquez, 51 scored the bout for Pacquiao, and the remaining 36 scored the bout a draw.*_


Dan Ambrose, BoxingNews24.com: 116-112 Marquez
Glen Anglin, BoxingNews24.com: 115-113 Pacquiao
Frank Baltazar, Fight Manager/California Boxing Hall of Fame inductee: 115-115 Draw
Allen Barra, The Atlantic: 116-113 Pacquiao
Bart Barry, 15Rounds.com: 117-113 Marquez
Skip Bayless, ESPN: 116-112 Pacquiao
Johnny Benz, DogHouseBoxing.com: 118-111 Marquez
Al Bernstein: 115-113 Marquez
Ron Borges, The Sweet Science/Boston Herald/The Ring Magazine: 117-112 Marquez
Brent Brookhouse, SB Nation: 115-113 Marquez
Joe Bruiser, FightFan.com: 116-116 Draw
Steve Bunce, BBC: 117-111 Marquez
Steve Busfield, The Guardian: 116-114 Pacquiao
Brian Campbell, ESPN Mobile: 114-114 Draw
Steve Carp, Las Vegas Review-Journal: 114-114 Draw
Will Carroll, Sports Illustrated: 116-112 Pacquiao
Mike Chiari, BleacherReport.com: 115-113 Pacquiao
Scott Christ, Bad Left Hook: 115-113 Marquez
Brad Cooney, 8CountNews.com/Examiner.com: Pacquiao by one round
Will Cooling, FOX Sports/InsideFights: 118-110 Marquez
Mike Coppinger, RingTV.com: 115-113 Marquez
Kevin Cunningham: Draw
Tim Dahlberg, Associated Press: 114-114 Draw
Gareth Davies, London Telegraph: 114-114 Draw
Beau Denison, SportsPageMagazine.com: 114-114 Draw
Jake Donovan, BoxingScene.com: 115-113 Pacquiao
Fox Doucette, The Boxing Tribune: 115-113 Marquez
Blake Dreisbach, BleacherReport.com: 116-112 Marquez
Bill Dwyer, Los Angeles Times: 115-113 Marquez
Robert Ecksel, Boxing.com: 114-114 Draw
Stephen Edwards, BoxingTalk.com: 115-113 Pacquiao
Andrew Eisele, Boxing.about.com: 115-115 Draw
George Elsasser, BraggingRightsCorner.com: 114-114 Draw
Jake Emen, ProBoxing-Fans.com: 114-114 Draw
Sean Faye, Eurosport Yahoo!: 116-115 Pacquiao
Pedro Fernandez, RingTalk.com: 116-113 Marquez
Doug Fischer, The Ring Magazine: 114-114 Draw
Lyle Fitzsimmons, The Sports Network: 116-112 Marquez
James Foley, BleacherReport.com: 115-114 Pacquiao
Nick Fors, Pasionsports.com: 115-113 Pacquiao
Nick Fox, Bad Left Hook: 115-113 Pacquiao
Norm Frauenheim, 15Rounds.com: 115-113 Marquez
Ace Freeman, FightFan.com: 115-113 Pacquiao
Andrew Fruman, The Boxing Bulletin: 116-112 Marquez
Ronald Geronimo, NowBoxing.com: 115-113 Pacquiao
Chuck Giampa: 116-112 Marquez
Leighton Ginn, Desert Sun (Palm Springs): 114-114 Draw
King J Gladney, BleacherReport.com: 115-113 Pacquiao
Oly Goldstein, BadLeftHook.com: 116-112 Marquez
Brian Arman Graham, Sports Illustrated: 114-114 Draw
Gerardo Granados, BoxingNews24.com: 116-112 Marquez
Ed Graney, Las Vegas Review-Journal: 115-113 Marquez
Robert Guerrero: 116-112 Marquez
Igor Guryashkin, ESPN: Marquez by one round
Matt Hamilton, EsNews.com: 116-115 Marquez
Thomas Hauser, SecondsOut.com: 116-113 Marquez
Daniel Herbert, Boxing News: 114-114 Draw
Joseph Herron, FightSaga: 116-112 Pacquiao
Adam Hirshfield, Bleacher Report.com: 115-113 Pacquiao
Ken Hissner, DogHouseBoxing.com: 118-110 Pacquiao
Charles Horgan, Boxing Tribune: 114-114 Draw
Graham Houston, FightWriter.com/FightNews.com/ESPN: 115-113 Pacquiao
Joel Huerto, SportsFanLive: 115-113 Pacquiao
Jerry Izenberg, Newark Star-Ledger: 115-114 Marquez
Kevin Iole, Yahoo! Sports: 114-114 Draw
Roy Jones Jr.: Draw
Teddy June, RingJunkies.com: 114-114 Draw
Steve Kim, MaxBoxing.com: 115-113 Marquez
David Kassel, FightHype.com: 115-113 Pacquiao
John Katsilometes, Las Vegas Sun: 115-114 Marquez
Max Kellerman, HBO: 114-114 Draw
Chris Koegler, TheRealHook.com: 115-113 Pacquiao
Darrell La Montre, BoxingTalk.com: 115-113 Pacquiao
Glyn Leach, Boxing Monthly: 115-113 Marquez
Harold Lederman, HBO: 116-112 Pacquiao
Greg Leon, BoxingTalk.com: 115-114 Pacquiao
Mark Lichtenfeld, Ring Announcer/Member, The Ring Magazine Ratings Panel: 114-114 Draw
Doveed Linder, BoxingTalk.com: 114-114 Draw
Mark Lyons, 8CountNews.com: 116-112 Marquez
Matt Lynch, BoxingToday: 116-112 Marquez
Paul Magno, The Boxing Tribune: 115-113 Marquez
Chris Manix, Sports Illustrated: 116-112 Marquez
Ryan Maquinana, BoxingScene.com: 116-113 Marquez
Gordon Marino, The Wall Street Journal: 114-114 Draw (Note: At the end of his live blog for the fight, he indicated his belief that Marquez had won. However, he actually scored the fight six rounds apiece: Rounds 1, 2, 5, 6, 7 and 12 for Marquez and Rounds 3, 4, 8, 9, 10, and 11 for Pacquiao.)
Michael Marley, The Examiner: 115-113 Marquez
Rich Marotta, KFI Los Angeles: 115-113Marquez
Steve Marzolf, InsideHBOBoxing.com: 115-114 Pacquiao
Brian Mazique, BleacherReport.com: 115-113 Pacquiao
John McCormick, BoxingTalk.com: 115-113 Pacquiao
Wayne McCullough: 115-113 Marquez
Larry Merchant, HBO: 114-114 Draw
Pace Miller, BleacherReport.com: 114-114 Draw
Kevin Mitchell, The Guardian: 117-114 Marquez
Gabriel Montoya, MaxBoxing.com: 116-112 Marquez
Robert Morales, Los Angeles Daily News: 116-112 Marquez
Kieran Mulvaney, ESPN/Reuters: 114-114 Draw
Bob Papa, HBO: 114-114 Draw
Max Parker, Boxing Watchers: 115-114 Pacquiao
Raj Parmar, 3MoreRounds.com: 115-113 Marquez
Jason Peck, EastSideBoxing.com: 116-112 Pacquiao
Massimo Lopes Pegna, La Gazzetta dello Sport (Italy): 115-114 Pacquiao
Ken Pollitt, the13thround.com: 116-113 Pacquiao
Gary Andrew Pool, The Atlantic: 114-114 Draw
Jeff Powell, The Daily Mail (UK): 114-114 Draw
Lance Pugmire, Los Angeles Times: 115-113 Marquez
Dan Rafael, ESPN: 114-114 Draw
Henry Ramirez, Boxing Trainer: 116-113 Marquez
Eric Raskin, TheSweetScience.com: 116-112 Marquez
Nate Ravitz, ESPN: 117-111 Pacquiao
Rick Reeno, BoxingScene.com: 114-114 Draw
Martin Rogers, Yahoo! Sports: 115-113 Marquez
Cliff Rold, BoxingScene.com: 115-113 Pacquiao
Michael Rosenthal, Editor, The Ring Magazine: 115-113 Pacquiao
Rob Rutz, MyBoxingFans.com: 115-113 Pacquiao
Ted Sares, Boxing.com: 116-112 Pacquiao
Lem Satterfield, The Ring Magazine: 117-111 Marquez
"Old Yank" Schneider, Boxing.com: 115-114 Pacquiao
Elie Seckbach, EsNews.com/AOL News: 114-114 Draw
Briggs Seekins, BleacherReport.com: 115-113 Marquez
Danny Serratelli, EastSideBoxing.com: 115-113 Pacquiao
Colin Seymour, FrontPageBoxing.com/Examiner.com: 115-113 Pacquiao
Scott Shaffer, BoxingTalk.com: 115-113 Pacquiao
Graham Shaw, SportingLife.com: 116-113 Marquez
Bob Sheridan: 115-114 Marquez
Bill Shimizu, Examiner.com: 115-113 Pacquiao
James Slater, EastSideBoxing.com: 116-112 Marquez
Michael David Smith, AOL NEWS/MMA Fighting.com: 115-113 Pacquiao
Tim Smith, New York Daily News: 116-112 Marquez
Patrick L. Stumberg, SBNation: 115-113 Pacquiao
Sean Sullivan, BoxingDigest: 115-114 Pacquiao
Justin Tate, BleacherReport.com: 114-114 Draw
Terra (Brazil): 116-112 Pacquiao
Rich Thomas, ProBoxing-Fans.com: 116-112 Marquez
Ben Thompson, FightHype.com: 115-113 Marquez
Nick Tylwalk, BoxingWatchers.com: 115-113 Marquez
Madra Uladh, EastSideBoxing.com: 115-113 Pacquiao
Bob Velin, USAToday: 115-113 Marquez
Ben Weisman, BoxingAsylum.com: 116-113 Pacquiao
Anthony Whitby, BoxingIQ.com: 114-114 Draw
Chris Williams, BoxingNews24.com: 117-111 Marquez
George Willis, New York Post: 115-113 Marquez
Michael Woods, ESPN/TheSweetScience.com: 115-114 Pacquiao
Michael Wright, ESPNChicago.com: Draw


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

JohnAnthony said:


> otal PunchesPacquiaoMarquezLanded176138Thrown578436Pct.30%32%JabsPacquiaoMarquezLanded5938Thrown304182Pct.19%21%Power PunchesPacquiaoMarquezLanded117100Thrown274254Pct.43%39%
> 
> 
> _Fine you only follow compubox when it suits you.
> 
> Show me another "schooling" with media scores like this:
> 
> _
> 
> _*Among the unofficial scorers above, 57 scored the bout for Marquez, 51 scored the bout for Pacquiao, and the remaining 36 scored the bout a draw.*_


You want to bring the media into this.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...arquez-iii-the-qrobbery-of-the-yearq-for-2011

Unlike guys who work in the media, readers are free to speak their mind. They don't need to walk the fine line to maintain good relationships for their livelihood


----------



## DobyZhee

Guys, the fight is already going to happ3n..


Just a few dots and T's to cross..

It's gonna happen May 2nd


----------



## JohnAnthony

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> You want to bring the media into this.
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...arquez-iii-the-qrobbery-of-the-yearq-for-2011
> 
> Unlike guys who work in the media, readers are free to speak their mind. They don't need to walk the fine line to maintain good relationships for their livelihood


Sure Pacs famous for banning reporters cos they score fights against him atsch

Ill take my media survey over the 1000's of butthurt mexicans and flomos who'll have voted in that poll.

Im not even trying to prove pac won that fight. i dont think he did. I'm just telling yu it wasnt a "schooling."

Unless you have a warped meaning of that word


----------



## JohnAnthony

DobyZhee said:


> Guys, the fight is already going to happ3n..
> 
> Just a few dots and T's to cross..
> 
> It's gonna happen May 2nd


Thanks for confirming, ill book my flights now


----------



## JohnAnthony

BoxingGenius27 said:


> @ 1:45
> 
> I am really confused because in the video, Floyd is saying Pacquiao HASN'T agreed to anything because Top Rank is his boss. If that's the case, then what did Pac NOT agree too?
> 
> In my opinion, this is just poor communication to the public on the part of Mayweather.
> 
> Can someone shed light on this?


Sounds Like he's preparing his duck. I hate this interview guy! How many times he gonna use the N word!!!!

Floyds so stupid.

Saying "What you agree to, you have a boss"

It doesnt even make sence. You cant agree to a contract because you have a Promoter.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

JohnAnthony said:


> Sure Pacs famous for banning reporters cos they score fights against him atsch
> 
> Ill take my media survey over the 1000's of butthurt mexicans and flomos who'll have voted in that poll.
> 
> Im not even trying to prove pac won that fight. i dont think he did. I'm just telling yu it wasnt a "schooling."
> 
> Unless you have a warped meaning of that word


A larger sample size will yield a better picture of the population's consensus. In this case 1000 people > 150 media guys.

What makes you think everyone on your list is knowledgeable and agenda free. You got mofos like Skip Bayless on the list along with nobodies from boxingnews24 and bleacher report.

You yourself know emmanuel didn't win the fight. Yet the biggest media mofos, guys you put tons of faith in, HBO commentator team kept insisting that he did during the live broadcast.

The media isn't above spreading propaganda. Matter of fact they're the primary root of it


----------



## JohnAnthony

rjjfan said:


> Love this sport, I really do.


Garbage fight anyway.


----------



## rjjfan

JohnAnthony said:


> Garbage fight anyway.


Better than a non-existent fight that was supposed to happen an ice age ago.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> A larger sample size will yield a better picture of the population's consensus. In this case 1000 people > 150 media guys.
> 
> What makes you think everyone on your list is knowledgeable and agenda free. You got mofos like Skip Bayless on the list along with nobodies from boxingnews24 and bleacher report.
> 
> You yourself know emmanuel didn't win the fight. Yet the biggest media mofos, guys you put tons of faith in, HBO commentator team kept insisting that he did during the live broadcast.
> 
> The media isn't above spreading propaganda. Matter of fact they're the primary root of it


not my list. boxrec pile it together. im sure they have an agenda too?

theres no mass agenda here. If the goldenboy of a sport gets a gift, the media will say so.

You thought Marquez won, thats fine, it was close. just not a schooling.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> A larger sample size will yield a better picture of the population's consensus. In this case 1000 people > 150 media guys.
> 
> What makes you think everyone on your list is knowledgeable and agenda free. You got mofos like Skip Bayless on the list along with nobodies from boxingnews24 and bleacher report.
> 
> You yourself know emmanuel didn't win the fight. Yet the biggest media mofos, guys you put tons of faith in, HBO commentator team kept insisting that he did during the live broadcast.
> 
> The media isn't above spreading propaganda. Matter of fact they're the primary root of it


And there's only one fighter I know of who bans people from covering there fights because they've written negatively about them.

You know who that is?


----------



## JohnAnthony

rjjfan said:


> Better than a non-existent fight that was supposed to happen an ice age ago.


I just dont see chavez as being relevant.

I just think froch is a whole differant level.

I think it would have been a complete beat down and not even close.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

JohnAnthony said:


> not my list. boxrec pile it together. im sure they have an agenda too?
> 
> theres no mass agenda here. If the goldenboy of a sport gets a gift, the media will say so.
> 
> You thought Marquez won, thats fine, it was close. just not a schooling.


I'm a fan of boxrec. However, there are guys on that list who are simply opinion pieces with little to no knowledge about boxing. Skip Bayless being the easiest example. He had emmaneul winning 8 rounds, something even you don't believe.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I'm a fan of boxrec. However, there are guys on that list who are simply opinion pieces with little to no knowledge about boxing. Skip Bayless being the easiest example. He had emmaneul winning 8 rounds, something even you don't believe.


i agree, skips a troll and his opinion is irelevant, but its not a bias list.

there are other reporters on there who are "team Floyd" and would show bias that way. A couple from FloydHype.com. Even one that scored it for Manny.

There's hugely credible reporters on there. Writers for the Telegraph and Guardian in England, (there not gonna lose there jobs scoring for Marquez)

Anyway, its no biggy, that you thought Marquez bossed the whole fight. it was a brilliat performance in a fight where he had everything stacked against him.

But all those reporters arent scoring it for manny or scoring it a draw, or just 1 or 2 rounds to Marquez to keep there jobs. there doing it because it was a close fight.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Anyway back on Topic:

A recent floyd interview. Saying fights not close and all just rumours. Interviewer uses N word to an insane degree.

Also apparently Floyd says how can Manny have agreed to the fight when he has a Promoter. Brilliant point floyd. Where was boxing before you came along with all your perls of wisdom.

We know your ducking the fight and just gonna fight Cotto, so just get on with it already.

At this stage of your career, you struggle to avoid punches from Maidana, Your ass is getting beat against Manny


----------



## MichiganWarrior

JohnAnthony said:


> Anyway back on Topic:
> 
> A recent floyd interview. Saying fights not close and all just rumours. Interviewer uses N word to an insane degree.
> 
> Also apparently Floyd says how can Manny have agreed to the fight when he has a Promoter. Brilliant point floyd. Where was boxing before you came along with all your perls of wisdom.
> 
> We know your ducking the fight and just gonna fight Cotto, so just get on with it already.
> 
> At this stage of your career, you struggle to avoid punches from Maidana, Your ass is getting beat against Manny


And Manny got kod by Marquez, had to outpoint featherfisted Bradley, ran from a fat shot Rios, and fought a fucking club fighter in Algeria and couldn't stop him

Shut the fuck up Pactard. Enjoy Pacquiao vs Vargas lmao


----------



## JohnAnthony

MichiganWarrior said:


> And Manny got kod by Marquez, had to outpoint featherfisted Bradley, ran from a fat shot Rios, and fought a fucking club fighter in Algeria and couldn't stop him
> 
> Shut the fuck up Pactard. Enjoy Pacquiao vs Vargas lmao


Yet Floyd still won't fight him.

:conf


----------



## MichiganWarrior

JohnAnthony said:


> Yet Floyd still won't fight him.
> 
> :conf


Says you, negotiations aint over yet. But itd be fucking hilarious watching Pacquiao fighting Vargas on HBO BAD in front of another raucous Chinese crowd haha


----------



## DobyZhee

JohnAnthony said:


> Thanks for confirming, ill book my flights now


Might as well stay at holiday inn. Room prices suck


----------



## JohnAnthony

MichiganWarrior said:


> Says you, negotiations aint over yet. But itd be fucking hilarious watching Pacquiao fighting Vargas on HBO BAD in front of another raucous Chinese crowd haha


I'm not gonna argue with ya. Mayweather has a much better plan B in Cotto.

Still be an insane Duck. Floyd would earn way more fighting Pac.

I'm sure he'll come out soon and blame Bob Arum or HBO or something and Flomos will lap that shit up like they always do.


----------



## JohnAnthony

DobyZhee said:


> Might as well stay at holiday inn. Room prices suck


Floyds done a recent interview saying its all rumours. They are negotiating but fights not close.

TMT Ishe Smith says fights not as close as everyone thinks.

Fat Dan says Mayweather Cotto now looks likely.

I'm not holding my breath. TBH just annoyed i allowed myself to get sucked back into this drama again.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

JohnAnthony said:


> I'm not gonna argue with ya. Mayweather has a much better plan B in Cotto.
> 
> Still be an insane Duck. Floyd would earn way more fighting Pac.
> 
> I'm sure he'll come out soon and blame Bob Arum or HBO or something and Flomos will lap that shit up like they always do.


Maybe, like i said enjoy Pac vs Vargas fuck boy.


----------



## Tko6

Somewhere in the world, Riddick Bowe is praying Floyd-Cotto 2 gets made.


----------



## JohnAnthony

MichiganWarrior said:


> Maybe, like i said enjoy Pac vs Vargas fuck boy.


I will,

Enjoy Mayweather Cotto.

Cotto won't fight so hesitantly in the rematch and will smash Floyd to pieces in the rematch anyway.

And stop calling me your Fuck Boy. I have no interest in having sex with you.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

JohnAnthony said:


> I will,


I know you will. Pac **** know he is no longer elite and would get smashed if he fought an elite banger ala Canelo or a healthy non drained Cotto



> Cotto won't fight so hesitantly in the rematch and will smash Floyd to pieces in the rematch anyway.


Yes im sure youd put monet on that outcome fuck boy


----------



## JohnAnthony

MichiganWarrior said:


> I know you will. Pac **** know he is no longer elite and would get smashed if he fought an elite banger ala Canelo or a healthy non drained Cotto
> 
> Yes im sure youd put monet on that outcome fuck boy


I might do. depends what the odds are.

Maidana was ripping floyds head back in the centre of the ring with his slow ass Jab.

Cotto will smash him up in the rematch.

Mind you im sure Floyd will find a ref who'll let him hold and spoil his way to another boring ass pot shot decision UD


----------



## Bulakenyo

i'm still thinking Floyd already has decided to fight, but will publicly announce it a day before Superbowl 2015 (coincidentally, deadline of the Pacquiao camp for a decision from the Mayweather camp)

All the serious boxing followers will be annoyed the whole January, but the wait up is directed towards the general sports fan. More impact, more exposure with the pre superbowl press conference announcement.

If he really does pick another opponent, it looks bad for his image and boxing legacy.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

JohnAnthony said:


> I might do. depends what the odds are.
> 
> Maidana was ripping floyds head back in the centre of the ring with his slow ass Jab.


No he wasnt and the odds could be 50-1 and you aing puttin money on shit fuck boy



> Cotto will smash him up in the rematch.


Life time ban bet fuck boy?


----------



## JohnAnthony

MichiganWarrior said:


> No he wasnt and the odds could be 50-1 and you aing puttin money on shit fuck boy
> 
> Life time ban bet fuck boy?


Nah. Like i said, im not ruling out floyd runs around the ring like a fanny, pot shotting and holding his way to a boring ass UD.

He had to do that to scrape by Maidana.

And If Cotto does Stop him, why would I want you banned. You'll probably just leave anyway as your boxing interest will die with floyd.


----------



## bballchump11

I can't believe this one little tweet has everybody acting like dumbass. "Word from the streets is" Man GTFO. All the other boxing sources are saying the opposite and backing it with sources and facts. And the thing is, all those people are mostly saying the same exact things.

Yes Stephen Espinoza and Ishe said the fight is close, but there is still some way to go. They could just be talking about the Network deal as well. The same network deal that everybody else is reporting on.





What do I hear from Dan? You don't think the fight will happen. Why's that, is there something going on in negotiations to make you think that? Oh no, you don't. Don't mix facts with opinions.


----------



## JohnAnthony

bballchump11 said:


> I can't believe this one little tweet has everybody acting like dumbass. "Word from the streets is" Man GTFO. All the other boxing sources are saying the opposite and backing it with sources and facts. And the thing is, all those people are mostly saying the same exact things.
> 
> Yes Stephen Espinoza and Ishe said the fight is close, but there is still some way to go. They could just be talking about the Network deal as well. The same network deal that everybody else is reporting on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do I hear from Dan? You don't think the fight will happen. Why's that, is there something going on in negotiations to make you think that? Oh no, you don't. Don't mix facts with opinions.


_"How Can you agree to a Fight when you have a Boss?"_ Floyd Mayweather Jr.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

JohnAnthony said:


> Nah. Like i said, im not ruling out floyd runs around the ring like a fanny, pot shotting and holding his way to a boring ass UD.
> 
> He had to do that to scrape by Maidana.
> 
> And If Cotto does Stop him, why would I want you banned. You'll probably just leave anyway as your boxing interest will die with floyd.


Yawn. Thats what i thought pussy


----------



## JohnAnthony

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yawn. Thats what i thought pussy


Im not putting a ban bet on a boxing match for reasons

1) I love boxing
2) I Love this Site
3) I don't know for sure who win in a Cotto/Floyd rematch
4) I'm not a 12 y/o girl

I'll make an Avi bet though. You have to put a picture up of floyd laid out sparked on the canvass covered in blood


----------



## bballchump11

JohnAnthony said:


> _"How Can you agree to a Fight when you have a Boss?"_ Floyd Mayweather Jr.


ok?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

JohnAnthony said:


> Im not putting a ban bet on a boxing match for reasons
> 
> 1) I love boxing
> 2) I Love this Site
> 3) I don't know for sure who win in a Cotto/Floyd rematch
> 4) I'm not a 12 y/o girl
> 
> I'll make an Avi bet though. You have to put a picture up of floyd laid out sparked on the canvass covered in blood


Fair enough pussy, lifetime avatar bet. Deal?


----------



## JohnAnthony

bballchump11 said:


> ok?


the recent floyd interview i put in this thread.

Made me feel the fight aint happening.

Same issues of floyd/Bob Arum are still there and never left.


----------



## bballchump11

JohnAnthony said:


> the recent floyd interview i put in this thread.
> 
> Made me feel the fight aint happening.
> 
> Same issues of floyd/Bob Arum are still there and never left.


I heard the interview, it tells me nothing.


----------



## JohnAnthony

MichiganWarrior said:


> Fair enough pussy, lifetime avatar bet. Deal?


Sure.

If Cotto Wins by Stoppage, or Floyd wins by Boring ass Pot Shot, grab and hold technique then you change your profile to my choice. Any other outcome and i'll change mine.


----------



## JohnAnthony

On a seperate note. Who do we think will be the promoter if this fight gets made?


----------



## mrtony80

"How can you agree when you have a boss"...that statement makes me nervous, especially considering Arum himself has said it's a go on their end. That doesn't sound like something that would be said by the side who sent the the terms over.


----------



## ChampionsForever

MichiganWarrior said:


> Says you, negotiations aint over yet. But itd be fucking hilarious watching Pacquiao fighting Vargas on HBO BAD in front of another raucous Chinese crowd haha


Either way, Floyd is in the right huh?


----------



## shaunster101

The duck is strong in this one.


----------



## DobyZhee

Ishe Smith as a source..seriously?

The fight is going to happen..


----------



## DobyZhee

JohnAnthony said:


> On a seperate note. Who do we think will be the promoter if this fight gets made?


The one that Floyd vowed to say uncle bob would never promote his fights..

It's gonna sound like "Mayweather promotions and Top Rank"


----------



## JohnAnthony

DobyZhee said:


> Ishe Smith as a source..seriously?
> 
> The fight is going to happen..


I've got Ishe Smith, close friend of Floyd Mayweather, part of TMT, trains with floyd at his Gym saying its further off that the papers are saying.

or

Dobyzhee someone who has no association with boxing or floyd saying it will.


----------



## dftaylor

JohnAnthony said:


> _"How Can you agree to a Fight when you have a Boss?"_ Floyd Mayweather Jr.


As opposed to Mayweather, who has to run every decision by Haymon.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

JohnAnthony said:


> I've got Ishe Smith, close friend of Floyd Mayweather, part of TMT, trains with floyd at his Gym saying its further off that the papers are saying.
> 
> or
> 
> Dobyzhee someone who has no association with boxing or floyd saying it will.


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## tezel8764

i kant wat fo it.


----------



## DobyZhee

JohnAnthony said:


> I've got Ishe Smith, close friend of Floyd Mayweather, part of TMT, trains with floyd at his Gym saying its further off that the papers are saying.
> 
> or
> 
> Dobyzhee someone who has no association with boxing or floyd saying it will.


My sources in Vegas already say it's gonna happen..

Wanna put a month long ban bet over it?


----------



## JohnAnthony

DobyZhee said:


> My sources in Vegas already say it's gonna happen..
> 
> Wanna put a month long ban bet over it?


no because i don't know if its gonna happen, i hope it does, i'd say 50/50.

I was laughing because you scoff at ishe smith as a source.

He's a close friend of floyds


----------



## TeddyL

@DobyZhee I will take a 1 year ban bet with you that the May vs Pac fight DOES NOT happen on May 2nd


----------



## dyna

Don't know if posted yet.
http://www.boxingscene.com/chavez-sr-blames-arum-mayweather-pacquiao-stall--86523

Chavez Sr is blaming Arum for the stalling.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

JohnAnthony said:


> Sure.
> 
> If Cotto Wins by Stoppage, or Floyd wins by Boring ass Pot Shot, grab and hold technique then you change your profile to my choice. Any other outcome and i'll change mine.


Let me guess you define what "pot shot grab and hold technique" is right pussy? Naw straight up whoever gets the dubb. Stop being a ******


----------



## MichiganWarrior

DobyZhee said:


> My sources in Vegas already say it's gonna happen..
> 
> Wanna put a month long ban bet over it?


Savage doby


----------



## JohnAnthony

MichiganWarrior said:


> Let me guess you define what "pot shot grab and hold technique" is right pussy? Naw straight up whoever gets the dubb. Stop being a ******


Yes go on then. lets do it. As Floyd is tough, so it wouldnt suprise me if he takes the beating and survives till the end.

I'll probably make you have something like this:


----------



## El-Terrible

Some say "It's a done deal fools" (Malignaggi, Karceno, Stephen A.) , others say "It's definitely not happening" (Rafael, Oscar, 50 cent) - no one knows basically but everyone wants to act like they know.

Only one thing is certain - if Mayweather goes in a different direction it will arguably be the biggest duck in boxing history and only a homoerotic attraction to Floyd Mayweather would prevent even his most ardent fanboys from admitting to that

And it's for that reason that makes me optimistic. There is no hiding behind Bob Arum on this one, this is cut and dry. He will be a laughing stock if he doesn't take on this fight - the ONLY fight which gives him a pass is GGG, and that's ain't happening ever!


----------



## Mrboogie23

Sigh....


----------



## bjl12

El-Terrible said:


> Some say "It's a done deal fools" (Malignaggi, Karceno, Stephen A.) , others say "It's definitely not happening" (Rafael, Oscar, 50 cent) - no one knows basically but everyone wants to act like they know.
> 
> Only one thing is certain - if Mayweather goes in a different direction it will arguably be the biggest duck in boxing history and only a homoerotic attraction to Floyd Mayweather would prevent even his most ardent fanboys from admitting to that
> 
> And it's for that reason that makes me optimistic. There is no hiding behind Bob Arum on this one, this is cut and dry. He will be a laughing stock if he doesn't take on this fight - the ONLY fight which gives him a pass is GGG, and that's ain't happening ever!


I'm leaning towards this, but we don't really know what's going on. Top Rank/Bob Arum/Pacquiao are saying the same thing for the past two weeks: we've agreed to everything. Floyd's only recent interview suggests that they have indeed agreed to everything. Is Arum doing something tricky or is Floyd simply not agreeing?

I guess we'll find out...hopefully the fight just happens, but whatever


----------



## El-Terrible

bjl12 said:


> I'm leaning towards this, but we don't really know what's going on. Top Rank/Bob Arum/Pacquiao are saying the same thing for the past two weeks: we've agreed to everything. Floyd's only recent interview suggests that they have indeed agreed to everything. Is Arum doing something tricky or is Floyd simply not agreeing?
> 
> I guess we'll find out...hopefully the fight just happens, but whatever


EVery source, those that think it will happen and those that don't have said Pacquiao has agreed to everything. This has been widely out there for some time, if it wasn't the case someone from Mayweather's camp would have denied this already because it puts the pressure fully on Floyd. No denial has to mean it is true. It is also not feasible that HBO would stop this from happening, pressure is on them to agree, particularly as they don't even have a contract with Pacquiao directly.

I would say Mayweather and Haymon are in full control of whether this fight happens at this point


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> Some say "It's a done deal fools" (Malignaggi, Karceno, Stephen A.) , others say "It's definitely not happening" (Rafael, Oscar, 50 cent) - no one knows basically but everyone wants to act like they know.


I'm glad you posted this because there's a big difference between 1 group and the other.

Group 2 are saying that they THINK it won't happen based off of their own personal feelings and aren't basing their feelings on anything involved in negotiations
Group 1 all said that they are hearing from their sources which are close to negotiations. You can include Lance Pugmire to that group also


----------



## bjl12

El-Terrible said:


> EVery source, those that think it will happen and those that don't have said Pacquiao has agreed to everything. This has been widely out there for some time, if it wasn't the case someone from Mayweather's camp would have denied this already because it puts the pressure fully on Floyd. No denial has to mean it is true. It is also not feasible that HBO would stop this from happening, pressure is on them to agree, particularly as they don't even have a contract with Pacquiao directly.
> 
> I would say Mayweather and Haymon are in full control of whether this fight happens at this point


What do you mean HBO does not have a contract with Pac directly? Could you elaborate on this?

And yeah the consensus is that Floyd's ducking, but I just never know with Arum. But I see your point, everywhere is saying Pac's agreed to everything...it's up to Fraud Runweather I suppose :-(


----------



## voodoo5

This is why FLoyd is not even in my top 50 list.
As boxer marketer, yeah he is good.
As boxer, not close. Guys like Pac, and the growth of the sport of MMA have shown toughness to be something else. If we wanted only defensive, safety first boxing, ppv's for the amateurs would be through the roof.

We want people that throw it all out there, and this guy is a primadonna of the highest sort. A bonafide coward, and fake champ. He is no fighter.


----------



## mrtony80

It's really hard to stay positive with this whole situation. We've been bamboozled so many times...if this fight isn't signed, I will be really, really disgusted. Something is up. I'm not sure what it is, but something isn't right. Somebody doesn't want this fight to happen. Could be Arum, but Floyd isn't being specific in saying that. The fact there these supposed negotiations are being done in such secrecy is the reason why we don't have a definitive answer about who's holding things up. Were terms really sent to Team Pac, or were these terms Pac agreed to just hearsay terms? Mayweather not confirming nor denying that terms were sent isn't helping matters. He's cryptically blaming Arum, but you can't that too seriously until he provides proof that terms were even sent, or least says it, for crissakes! 

If terms were sent and Pac agreed, and they are waiting for Mayweather, then they should explicitly say that, or show proof of it! Everyone is getting so excited over a bunch of vague shit.


----------



## Mrboogie23

*I'm fed up with Floyd, Manny, Arum and anyone else involved in the circus...*

Like everyone on this site I am a diehard boxing fan. I've supported my favorite sport for my entire 34 years of life. I've purchased less than stellar pay per views, I've gone to fights. I suffer through the hell of talking boxing several times a day with casual and less than casual fans. I've been a member of boxing forums for well over a decade at this point, and never have I seen such bullshit by two fighters and their camps. It's a slap in the face to all of us who are constantly watching, discussing, and dissecting every fight, every single day of the year. No matter how obscure, or how mainstream, we are there. I'm tired of the excuses, tired of the back and forth, and tired of all the parties involved. These people owe it to US. The fans make them who they are, we give them their status and adulation. Fuck you Floyd, fuck you Pacquaio, and fuck you everyone else involved in blocking this fight. We, the fans are being robbed of the biggest fight in a decade because these idiots are arguing over bullshit. How many dollars have you personally spent on their fights? Most of us are not rich people, fuck them for taking advantage of us.

I'm fed up, they can kiss my ass. I swear if this shit doesn't happen I am done with the both of them.

Rich cunts.


----------



## Mrboogie23

And fuck you for moving my thread. 

:lol:


----------



## Mrboogie23

And fuck me for getting sucked into this bullshit again...


----------



## knowimuch

update http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-pacquiao-you-agreed-you-no-say--86538


----------



## tliang1000

Too many hands on this fight.... not surprised there are complications.... gonna just have to be patient.


----------



## tliang1000

knowimuch said:


> update http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-pacquiao-you-agreed-you-no-say--86538


Floyd is right Pac is just a do boy. Arum is going to speak for his fighter.


----------



## JohnAnthony

knowimuch said:


> update http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-pacquiao-you-agreed-you-no-say--86538


I struggle to understand what mayweathers saying. I assume they are just quoting that radio interview from yesterday here.

Manny apparently can't agree to a Contract Because he has a Promoter.

That's a new one.

I'm pretty sure The Promoter and Manager Negotiate to try and get the best deal, but it is down to Manny wether it's accepted.

Yet again everyone in Boxing seems to e Saying one thing, and Floyd is saying another.


----------



## JohnAnthony

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd is right Pac is just a do boy. Arum is going to speak for his fighter.


So basically every fighter in boxing is a Do Boy, except the odd fighter that promotes himself.

Even though Floyd has needed Golden Boy to Promote his Fights all these years.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Mrboogie23 said:


> And fuck you for moving my thread.
> 
> :lol:


the best thing this site ever did was move all threads and discussion into here


----------



## Mrboogie23

JohnAnthony said:


> the best thing this site ever did was move all threads and discussion into here


Shut up you!


----------



## knowimuch

JohnAnthony said:


> I struggle to understand what mayweathers saying. I assume they are just quoting that radio interview from yesterday here.
> 
> Manny apparently can't agree to a Contract Because he has a Promoter.
> 
> That's a new one.
> 
> I'm pretty sure The Promoter and Manager Negotiate to try and get the best deal, but it is down to Manny wether it's accepted.
> 
> Yet again everyone in Boxing seems to e Saying one thing, and Floyd is saying another.


I tried to follow the new negotiations, didn't get none the wiser

so fuck it

i'm out


----------



## JohnAnthony

knowimuch said:


> I tried to follow the new negotiations, didn't get none the wiser
> 
> so fuck it
> 
> i'm out


Yes you've inspired me.

I avoided may pac talk of any kind for 2 years and this recent bit of hope sucked me back in.

I'm done now until the fight is signed. If it ever is.

Then I'll be donning the Manny Armour and going to War.

But until then:


----------



## PetetheKing

bballchump11 said:


> Mayweather has already verbally agreed to the fight. The fight is being negotiated by Showtime and HBO now and Mayweather will then sign off on what the networks agree to.
> 
> Some of you guys panic too quickly. The fighters have agreed to everything, it's up to the networks now


So if the fight falls through it will be because the networks were too greedy to figure it out? It's dubious that the networks could conceivably blow potentially the biggest fight in boxing history.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

JohnAnthony said:


> Yes go on then. lets do it. As Floyd is tough, so it wouldnt suprise me if he takes the beating and survives till the end.
> 
> I'll probably make you have something like this:


Deal. Better hope the manny fight gets made fuck boy


----------



## knowimuch

JohnAnthony said:


> Yes you've inspired me.
> 
> I avoided may pac talk of any kind for 2 years and this recent bit of hope sucked me back in.
> 
> I'm done now until the fight is signed. If it ever is.
> 
> Then I'll be donning the Manny Armour and going to War.
> 
> But until then:


----------



## Bogotazo

knowimuch said:


> update http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-pacquiao-you-agreed-you-no-say--86538


Floyd needs to shut up. Don't say anything to the media, don't talk about PPV numbers, don't rock this delicate process. Fair enough if he wants to say Top Rank is being the issue so he doesn't look like he's holding it up but don't start taking shots, the other side hasn't done that so far.


----------



## mrtony80

Mrboogie23 said:


> Like everyone on this site I am a diehard boxing fan. I've supported my favorite sport for my entire 34 years of life. I've purchased less than stellar pay per views, I've gone to fights. I suffer through the hell of talking boxing several times a day with casual and less than casual fans. I've been a member of boxing forums for well over a decade at this point, and never have I seen such bullshit by two fighters and their camps. It's a slap in the face to all of us who are constantly watching, discussing, and dissecting every fight, every single day of the year. No matter how obscure, or how mainstream, we are there. I'm tired of the excuses, tired of the back and forth, and tired of all the parties involved. These people owe it to US. The fans make them who they are, we give them their status and adulation. Fuck you Floyd, fuck you Pacquaio, and fuck you everyone else involved in blocking this fight. We, the fans are being robbed of the biggest fight in a decade because these idiots are arguing over bullshit. How many dollars have you personally spent on their fights? Most of us are not rich people, fuck them for taking advantage of us.
> 
> I'm fed up, they can kiss my ass. I swear if this shit doesn't happen I am done with the both of them.
> 
> Rich cunts.


Slow clap.


----------



## Mrboogie23

mrtony80 said:


> Slow clap.


:rofl

:yep


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> Floyd needs to shut up. Don't say anything to the media, don't talk about PPV numbers, don't rock this delicate process. Fair enough if he wants to say Top Rank is being the issue so he doesn't look like he's holding it up but don't start taking shots, the other side hasn't done that so far.


If the less than 300,000 PPVs in his most recent outing is true, this is going to be a tough one.


----------



## Drunkenboat

2 weeks ago I thought it would definitely be made, now im thinking it probably wont. And mayweather and pacquiao are both cunts - right now I would rather watch Wlad's last 15 fights back to back than endure this childish ego shit between the two.


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> Floyd needs to shut up. Don't say anything to the media, don't talk about PPV numbers, don't rock this delicate process. Fair enough if he wants to say Top Rank is being the issue so he doesn't look like he's holding it up but don't start taking shots, the other side hasn't done that so far.


I agree 100%


----------



## bballchump11

PetetheKing said:


> So if the fight falls through it will be because the networks were too greedy to figure it out? It's dubious that the networks could conceivably blow potentially the biggest fight in boxing history.


Well as of now, that's what is holding everything up http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/11667/showtime-hbo-talk-mayweather-pacquiao



> There are a slew of issues, including critical aspects such as which company would do the actual production, which company's announcers would call the fight and which network would get the delayed broadcast rights. There are also aspects not nearly as significant but which also must be dealt with, such as which network's ring announcer would handle the fight, Showtime's Jimmy Lennon Jr. or HBO's Michael Buffer.


The main issue is who will show the replay of the fight from what I'm hearing


----------



## ChampionsForever

Pac on Twitter "If you really care about the fans, you will fight. If you care about yourself, you won't" and "I'm 100% certain I would beat Mayweather easily". I just can't see how Pac is being the awkward one here.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## shaunster101

Mrboogie23 said:


> And fuck me for getting sucked into this bullshit again...


:deal


----------



## Mrboogie23

bballchump11 said:


>


That's from today?


----------



## Mrboogie23

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/pacquiao-launches-twitter-assault-276798


----------



## shaunster101

knowimuch said:


> update http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-pacquiao-you-agreed-you-no-say--86538


This guy is an absolute cretin. He's like a teenager in an adults body.


----------



## bballchump11

Mrboogie23 said:


> That's from today?


Yesterday, but it was shown for the first time at night


----------



## megavolt

Biggest red flag was that it took 15 months for showtime/HBO to make Lewis/Tyson and they have 1 week.... this fight probly isn't happening. Fucking bull


----------



## Reppin501

Mrboogie23 said:


> Like everyone on this site I am a diehard boxing fan. I've supported my favorite sport for my entire 34 years of life. I've purchased less than stellar pay per views, I've gone to fights. I suffer through the hell of talking boxing several times a day with casual and less than casual fans. I've been a member of boxing forums for well over a decade at this point, and never have I seen such bullshit by two fighters and their camps. It's a slap in the face to all of us who are constantly watching, discussing, and dissecting every fight, every single day of the year. No matter how obscure, or how mainstream, we are there. I'm tired of the excuses, tired of the back and forth, and tired of all the parties involved. These people owe it to US. The fans make them who they are, we give them their status and adulation. Fuck you Floyd, fuck you Pacquaio, and fuck you everyone else involved in blocking this fight. We, the fans are being robbed of the biggest fight in a decade because these idiots are arguing over bullshit. How many dollars have you personally spent on their fights? Most of us are not rich people, fuck them for taking advantage of us.
> 
> I'm fed up, they can kiss my ass. I swear if this shit doesn't happen I am done with the both of them.
> 
> Rich cunts.


Well said, and I agree...don't get me wrong, sadly I'll still watch their fights because I'm a junkie like that, but I agree 100% with what you've said and feel much the same way. I don't even feel like playing the blame game anymore...there's nothing fun about it, and it has just gotten old and played out. Fight or shut the fuck up, point blank.


----------



## Mrboogie23

Reppin501 said:


> Well said, and I agree...don't get me wrong, sadly I'll still watch their fights because I'm a junkie like that, but I agree 100% with what you've said and feel much the same way. I don't even feel like playing the blame game anymore...there's nothing fun about it, and it has just gotten old and played out. Fight or shut the fuck up, point blank.


Agreed my dude.


----------



## Mable

https://www.facebook.com/Mayweatherpacquiaonow

https://www.change.org/p/hbo-showti...-rank-make-mayweather-vs-pacquiao-for-may-2nd

Join and sign dears. Time for fans to stand up. Bombard HBO/Showtime/TMT/TopRank/Anyone remotely involved with the media or this fight, on twitter, FB etc. I'm sick of this shit.


----------



## JeffJoiner

Reppin501 said:


> Well said, and I agree...don't get me wrong, sadly I'll still watch their fights because I'm a junkie like that, but I agree 100% with what you've said and feel much the same way. I don't even feel like playing the blame game anymore...there's nothing fun about it, and it has just gotten old and played out. Fight or shut the fuck up, point blank.


It's impossible to play the blame game when every party involved shares in the blame. At various points Arum and Mayweather have tried to screw each other more than make the fight. Pac has never stood up to Arum and directed him to act like a grown up. Now the networks are fighting for the PPV revenue.

Hell, we can even blame the die hard fans of both fighters. As long as Mayweather was able to make money fighting Vic Ortiz and Robert Guerrero he had no reason to compromise with Arum to get the fight made. Same goes for Manny fighting Clottey, old Mosely, etc. Maybe if their PPV numbers tanked 5 years ago, all parties involved realize the fans are pissed and matter.

That said, when I have deals going sideways I always say "we can sit around and talk about who did what all day or we can find a way to get this done."

End of rant.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


>


"if floyd truly wants to call himself the best fighter in the world pound for pound"

i think koncz missed the memo

three time positive test ped user floyd mayweather calls himself the best ever fighter in the history of boxing

what a fuken clown floyd is


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


>


emmanuel will wait until Jan 31st

This is a reasonable amount of time azzuming he didn't put some retard terms in the contract


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> emmanuel will wait until Jan 31st
> 
> This is a reasonable amount of time azzuming he didn't put some retard terms in the contract


yeah everything should be sorted by then I would think


----------



## mrtony80

shaunster101 said:


> This guy is an absolute cretin. He's like a teenager in an adults body.


Who?


----------



## Marlow

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> emmanuel will wait until Jan 31st
> 
> This is a reasonable amount of time azzuming he didn't put some retard terms in the contract


Its very fair to wait til the 31st, wouldn't surprise me if Floyd held out until it forces Pac to walk away and then he'll blame Pac.

I've remained objective until now but its obvious Pac wants the fight, if it doesn't happen it'll be on Floyd.


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> I agree 100%


Word, he's actually pretty good at keeping quiet too before a fight is signed so hopefully this is a one-off.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

If Floyd is just waiting on the networks to hash things out or if he's negotiating with Showtime to hash things out with HBO, why not just say that instead of nothing at all?

He knows Team Pac is getting ready to leave and once they do, he'll be the first one making statements in the media everyday on how Team Pac, Arum, Konz, etc were lying to the media all the while he stood and never said shit. Even if this fight happens, I'm really disappointed in Floyd either way on how he handled things via his poor communication with the public and unprofessionalism. This last instance has really done it for me. 

As a common courtesy to his fans, whether the fight happens or not, he's could've at least given us something instead of complete/utter silence which is rude and disrespectful.

This is some bullshit and he's really pissed me off this time. I'm done with trying to bundle together interviews and decipher what's going on behind the scenes when Floyd himself could be shedding a little light. As soon as Pac walks away, I give it no more than a day or two before he "magically" appears with a "Oh, I was getting ready to say something about negotiations" or "they're lying, that didn't happen".

It's rather sickening and tiring


----------



## PetetheKing

bballchump11 said:


>


At this point, if we can't get a Pac-Mayweather fight than I'd like to see them at least play 1 on 1 in basketball.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Once upon a time, when Pac would say "talk to my promoter", Floyd would say "I don't want to talk to your promoter, I want to know if YOU want to fight me" @ Pacquiao.

Now we've come to "Pacquiao has no say, I can only hear from his promoter".

I'm confused as fuck


----------



## Rooster4Life

Im pretty young but i have watched fighters from the 20s to today and ive never seen a circus like this in the history of the sport.. The Greats fight the best! people give fighters like Rocky Marciano shit for "fighting older fighters" well Rocky fought *EVERY* contender at the time, Mayweather is committing legacy suicide with this, it should have happened years ago and if it does not happen Floyd will be remembered as the man that ducked Manny Pacquiao.


----------



## gyllespie

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Once upon a time, when Pac would say "talk to my promoter", Floyd would say "I don't want to talk to your promoter, I want to know if YOU want to fight me" @ Pacquiao.
> 
> Now we've come to "Pacquiao has no say, I can only hear from his promoter".
> 
> I'm confused as fuck


I don't think that's what Floyd is saying. He's saying (from my understanding) Pac has no power in the ongoing negotiation simply because Manny has allowed Arum to do all the office work for him. Floyd knows Pac has accepted the challenge. But now that negotiating is taking place, it's between Floyd, the networks, and Bob Arum.

Before it was: "Pac, if you want to fight I need to hear it from you, not your promoter."

Now it's: "I see you want the fight. Cool. Now that me and your promoter are negotiating, please shut up and stay out of the room, Manny."


----------



## bjl12

Rooster4Life said:


> Im pretty young but i have watched fighters from the 20s to today and ive never seen a circus like this in the history of the sport.. The Greats fight the best! people give fighters like Rocky Marciano shit for "fighting older fighters" well Rocky fought *EVERY* contender at the time, Mayweather is committing legacy suicide with this, it should have happened years ago and if it does not happen Floyd will be remembered as the man that ducked Manny Pacquiao.


This


----------



## BoxingGenius27

gyllespie said:


> I don't think that's what Floyd is saying. He's saying (from my understanding) Pac has no power in the ongoing negotiation simply because Manny has allowed Arum to do all the office work for him. Floyd knows Pac has accepted the challenge. *But now that negotiating is taking place, it's between Floyd, the networks, and Bob Arum. *
> 
> Before it was: "Pac, if you want to fight I need to hear it from you, not your promoter."
> 
> Now it's: "I see you want the fight. Cool. Now that me and your promoter are negotiating, please shut up and stay out of the room, Manny."


The problem I have with that is Pac, Arum and Co. are all on the same page here. They are all saying that they've agreed. If Floyd is saying that Pac hasn't agreed, then he might as well say Arum hasn't agreed either; but he isn't. He's not saying anything on the matter except for tidbits and leaving us to decipher the rest; like we're doing now.

Furthermore, I have yet to hear from Floyd that Arum is the problem. I've heard the the only ones negotiating are one of two:

Floyd/Showtime vs HBO

or

Showtime vs HBO


----------



## gyllespie

BoxingGenius27 said:


> The problem I have with that is Pac, Arum and Co. are all on the same page here. They are all saying that they've agreed. If Floyd is saying that Pac hasn't agreed, then he might as well say Arum hasn't agreed either; but he isn't. He's not saying anything on the matter except for tidbits and leaving us to decipher the rest; like we're doing now.
> 
> Furthermore, I have yet to hear from Floyd that Arum is the problem. I've heard the the only ones negotiating are one of two:
> 
> Floyd/Showtime vs HBO
> 
> or
> 
> Showtime vs HBO


We really don't know what the details are. Manny could have agreed to everything on _Arum's agenda _but that doesn't mean Team Floyd will easily green light it or come to a quick agreement. I've heard there's a gag order. If that's true then Floyd has a point. Pac has no business yapping about whatever is going on through Twitter. It would also make sense that Floyd isn't saying much about Arum or anyone else....simply because he isn't allowed.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

gyllespie said:


> We really don't know what the details are. Manny could have agreed to everything on _Arum's agenda _but that doesn't mean Team Floyd will easily green light it or come to a quick agreement. I've heard there's a gag order. If that's true then Floyd has a point. Pac has no business yapping about whatever is going on through Twitter. It would also make sense that Floyd isn't saying much about Arum or anyone else....simply because he isn't allowed.


Dude, Pac, Arum and Co are getting ready to walk away in a few days. Forget all that gag order stuff. If Floyd has a problem with anything Arum has agreed on then he should say something now. As fans, all we need is as soon as Arum, Pac, etc walk away is for Floyd to then run to the media saying what he should be saying now and playing like he's the victim and shit.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

BoxingGenius27 said:


> If Floyd is just waiting on the networks to hash things out or if he's negotiating with Showtime to hash things out with HBO, why not just say that instead of nothing at all?
> 
> He knows Team Pac is getting ready to leave and once they do, he'll be the first one making statements in the media everyday on how Team Pac, Arum, Konz, etc were lying to the media all the while he stood and never said shit. Even if this fight happens, I'm really disappointed in Floyd either way on how he handled things via his poor communication with the public and unprofessionalism. This last instance has really done it for me.
> 
> As a common courtesy to his fans, whether the fight happens or not, he's could've at least given us something instead of complete/utter silence which is rude and disrespectful.
> 
> This is some bullshit and he's really pissed me off this time. I'm done with trying to bundle together interviews and decipher what's going on behind the scenes when Floyd himself could be shedding a little light. As soon as Pac walks away, I give it no more than a day or two before he "magically" appears with a "Oh, I was getting ready to say something about negotiations" or "they're lying, that didn't happen".
> 
> It's rather sickening and tiring


Chill. Floyd always negotiates in silence.


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557684314906054657


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## shaunster101

mrtony80 said:


> Who?


Mayweater.


----------



## El-Terrible

Mayweather when asked about claims Pacquiao has agreed to everything:

"â€œBut Pacquiao said that he agreed to everything. What did you agree to? You have no say so. You have a boss. You donâ€™t have no say so. Thatâ€™s called Top Rank Promotions. Itâ€™s not called Pacquiao Promotions. With my company, itâ€™s called Mayweather Promotions.â€

In other words, yes, they have agreed to everything but I am preparing my excuse that "Top Rank didn't want the fight" - no denial at all there that Pacquiao has not agreed to terms.

The only good thing is that we are finally seeing very clearly how difficult Mayweather has been in making this fight happen. Difference now is that Pacquiao's camp are agreeing to every demand so it's become so much more transparent

They have given a fair deadline until the end of January, they gave this deadline out 1-2 weeks ago. Floyd, get your s**t together and sign the damn thing


----------



## El-Terrible

Pacquiao stating he thinks he'd win easily, and will relish being the underdog as it focuses him in training like never before. Floyd is running scared


----------



## igor_otsky

DobyZhee said:


> My sources in Vegas already say it's gonna happen..
> 
> Wanna put a month long ban bet over it?


i'll take that bet now.


----------



## El-Terrible

gyllespie said:


> I don't think that's what Floyd is saying. He's saying (from my understanding) Pac has no power in the ongoing negotiation simply because Manny has allowed Arum to do all the office work for him. Floyd knows Pac has accepted the challenge. But now that negotiating is taking place, it's between Floyd, the networks, and Bob Arum.
> 
> Before it was: "Pac, if you want to fight I need to hear it from you, not your promoter."
> 
> Now it's: "I see you want the fight. Cool. Now that me and your promoter are negotiating, please shut up and stay out of the room, Manny."


Yes, but the point is they have agreed to all terms. Arum has stated the same thing - that's the issue that Mayweather conveniently likes to avoid as it puts all the pressure on him


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

*Chavez Snr blames Bob Arum for Mayweather/Pacquiao stall*

http://www.boxingscene.com/chavez-sr-blames-arum-mayweather-pacquiao-stall--86523


----------



## willi2905

Ariza has broken the silence - this fight ain't happening what-so-ever


----------



## steviebruno

I would love to see Pac's signed agreement, now that it's been mentioned.


----------



## El-Terrible

willi2905 said:


> Ariza has broken the silence - this fight ain't happening what-so-ever


Ariza is on Mayweather's payroll and not involved in negotiations. Either he's being told what to say or he has no idea


----------



## El-Terrible

Rockinghorseshit said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/chavez-sr-blames-arum-mayweather-pacquiao-stall--86523


Actually the headline says that, but Chavez Sr has actually only said that he believes Arum is the reason it hasn't happened so far, meaning in the last 6 years. LOL, bull**** article


----------



## Powerpuncher

Drunkenboat said:


> This and Leon's posts make me think:
> What is it with Pacquiao-Marquez-Mayweather fights that bring out childish comments in people?
> 
> Poster 1: I think it was a close fight between Boxer A and Boxer B.
> 
> Poster 2: You're a poopy head, because Boxer B won by an infinity times ten naa naa nana naa!


No I know you're either clueless or intellectually dishonest. Nothing to do with Pac-Mayweather, at this stage I couldn't care less about either of them, suggesting Marquez-Pac 3 wasn't a massive robbery is plain wrong.



JohnAnthony said:


> Pac landed more shots and through more shots. Although yes alot were grazing clipping shots. Marquez landed more clean accurate shots. It depends what you like, tough fight to score. Not a Schooling. Marquez was brilliant as he was up against it in this 3rd fight, but for me he just wasnt quite active enough.
> 
> I feel Marquez deserved the nod. But no way was it a schooling. Surely a schooling needs to be a domination. 12-0, or maybe 11-1 shut out type fight. The word gets thrown around incorrectly in boxing


Boxing's all about clean punching and the punch stats are usually pretty inaccurate. 9-3 for me, could be wider, Pacquaio was controlled and made to look foolish, that's a schooling for me.


----------



## Powerpuncher

Chatty said:


> BTW those saying Pacquaio-Marquez III was a schooling, would you then agree that Duran-Leonard I was a schooling?


No Leonard got a beating which is different but closed out the championship rounds, he was not however made to look like a clueless rank amateur, which is what Marquez made Pacquaio look like at times.


----------



## Chatty

Powerpuncher said:


> No Leonard got a beating which is different but closed out the championship rounds, he was not however made to look like a clueless rank amateur, which is what Marquez made Pacquaio look like at times.


Leonard lost like 10-5 at best, it was a competitive fight that Duran pretty much completely controlled 12 rounds of and bullied Ray around a bit at times. Not too dissimilar, it was meant to be Leonards coming out party and he lost 2/3s of the rounds.


----------



## church11

speaking of leonard


----------



## tliang1000

El-Terrible said:


> Yes, but the point is they have agreed to all terms. Arum has stated the same thing - that's the issue that Mayweather conveniently likes to avoid as it puts all the pressure on him


You have details to the terms ya idiot. 
People can say anything. I can say that i am a multi-millionaire.


----------



## Powerpuncher

Chatty said:


> Leonard lost like 10-5 at best, it was a competitive fight that Duran pretty much completely controlled 12 rounds of and bullied Ray around a bit at times. Not too dissimilar, it was meant to be Leonards coming out party and he lost 2/3s of the rounds.


Duran won wider than many give credit, 10-5 is about right, I've seen it scored closer which I disagree with. It's the manner of the way the rounds are won though. Like I say Duran battered Leonard, they went toe toe and Duran had better short range punches that saw him laying a beating on Leonard. If you remember the shots Leonard took in the 2nd he said he didn't remember anything between that round and about round 6. It's a bit different to jumping in with flurries, missing them all and getting wacked with a big counter time and again. Leonard landed plenty of big punches and combinations where as Pacquaio landed glancing blows for the most part.

There's a big difference and Leonard has a better case for beating Duran than Pacquaio beating Marquez in the third, neither of them have a genuine case ofcourse. Which just shows how cancer ridden the sport is. When fans defend the corruption because their fighter is the beneficiary of it, it makes it all the more sickening.


----------



## Concrete

I dont think Showtime would allow for May to not fight PAC unless it was for valid reasons. If everything was agreed to and the only hold up is Mayweather not agreeing to the fight then Showtime would step in and force the issue. 

So if the fight isn't being made is has to be due to some issues that Showtime isn't able to control.

PAC giving a deadline though isn't good though. PAC needs to avoid signing to fight another fighter giving Mayweather an out if he is the one holding it up. PAC signing to fight another fighter first while blaming Mayweather seems like a typical Arum move.


----------



## quincy k

Concrete said:


> I dont think Showtime would allow for May to not fight PAC unless it was for valid reasons. If everything was agreed to and the only hold up is Mayweather not agreeing to the fight then Showtime would step in and force the issue.
> 
> So if the fight isn't being made is has to be due to some issues that Showtime isn't able to control.
> 
> PAC giving a deadline though isn't good though. PAC needs to avoid signing to fight another fighter giving Mayweather an out if he is the one holding it up. PAC signing to fight another fighter first while blaming Mayweather seems like a typical Arum move.


the deadline is january 31

there is probably a good chance that manny is going to fight on may 2

a three month camp is normal(feb, march, april) and the world does not revolve around floyd mayweather for those of us not living in flomo land

if paq/khan and canelo/kirkland get made for ppv may 2, my guess is that floyd/cotto will get pulled by showtime because they are not going to allow a 500k buy rate for one of mayweathers last two fights.


----------



## Brickfists

Pac and his team have said on multiple occasions that they've agreed to all demands, purse split, venue, drug testing, gloves etc and no one on Floyd's side have come out and denied this so it must be completely true.

Hopefully the only thing really holding this up is the networks bickering about replay rights and that can get sorted out quick. If on the other hand its Mayweather then i don't really know what to say at this stage.


----------



## bjl12

Concrete said:


> I dont think Showtime would allow for May to not fight PAC unless it was for valid reasons. If everything was agreed to and the only hold up is Mayweather not agreeing to the fight then Showtime would step in and force the issue.
> 
> So if the fight isn't being made is has to be due to some issues that Showtime isn't able to control.
> 
> PAC giving a deadline though isn't good though. PAC needs to avoid signing to fight another fighter giving Mayweather an out if he is the one holding it up. PAC signing to fight another fighter first while blaming Mayweather seems like a typical Arum move.


I mostly agree with this. As is typical, the only people using the mass media are Manny, Koncz, Arum/Top Rank. Very few soundbytes from Floyd or the Mayweather camp/Showtime. Also, the only person talking about potentially fighting someone else is Pacquiao. No indication if the rumours about Floyd/Cotto 2 have any validity whatsoever.

As we stand right now, one side is very outspoken about what's happening and have installed deadlines while the other side is extremely quiet about what's happening with no indications about what's happening. Tough to call whose telling the truth but I find it extremely difficult to side with Arum on anything because he's just such a trashcan...literally garbage falling out of his mouth.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bjl12 said:


> I mostly agree with this. As is typical, the only people using the mass media are Manny, Koncz, Arum/Top Rank. Very few soundbytes from Floyd or the Mayweather camp/Showtime. Also, the only person talking about potentially fighting someone else is Pacquiao. No indication if the rumours about Floyd/Cotto 2 have any validity whatsoever.
> 
> As we stand right now, one side is very outspoken about what's happening and have installed deadlines while the other side is extremely quiet about what's happening with no indications about what's happening. Tough to call whose telling the truth but I find it extremely difficult to side with Arum on anything because he's just such a trashcan...literally garbage falling out of his mouth.


Floyd is the same way when it comes to Manny yet you eat his shit up like candy. Floyd has shown time and time again he doesn't want any part of Manny. This fight will never happen.


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> Ariza is on Mayweather's payroll and not involved in negotiations. Either he's being told what to say or he has no idea


Alex Ariza has been very consistent over the past 6 years. He said Arum was holding the fight up even when he was paid by Pacquiao 
http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/sports/11/25/11/ariza-arum-blocking-pacquiao-mayweather-fight



> â€œItâ€™s clear as to why the Pacquiao-Mayweather fight has never happened. It's always about what's best for Bob and his agendaâ€¦ Whoever Manny fights, he has to fight in-house,â€ Ariza told Fighthype.comâ€™s Ben Thompson.
> 
> â€œArum hates Floyd Mayweather, can't stand him, he doesn't want to see him make a dollar, can't stand Golden Boy, doesn't want to do business with them,â€ he said.
> 
> â€œI know that Michael Koncz says that he's having a meeting with Bob to negotiate the Mayweather fight. They're having a meeting on how to make sure that this fight doesn't happen. That's what their meeting is about,â€ said Ariza.


----------



## quincy k

ariza hates golden boy as well as bob arum.

_*

*_http://www.boxinginsider.com/headli...manny-pacquiao-conditioning-coach-alex-ariza/_*

Alex Ariza: â€œThatâ€™s a really good question. As an educated guy. I know theyâ€™re (Golden Boy) pursuing another fighter we work with â€" Amir Khan (who is a free agent). I would advise him to stay away from Golden Boy. I wouldnâ€™t feel comfortable as a young kid. He is just 23 but he has the same level of integrity and sportsmanship that Manny does. He tries to carry himself with that same kind of dignity. If I were Amir Khan I would stay away, not go with a company that is wreckless. Itâ€™s really surprising Oscar is a part of that. Iâ€™m not even angry. Itâ€™s disappointing. The reality is Schaefer is just a suit, a puppet.

*_


----------



## tliang1000

I find it strange that Pac keep saying that he agreed to all terms but yet is aggressively trying to pursue another fight.


----------



## Brickfists

Les Moonves in an interview with TMZ said he "Hopes Floyd Mayweather signs the contract". Moonves has been leading the negotiations between both camps as well as the negotiations between Showtime and HBO.

http://www.boxingscene.com/cbs-moonves-no-truth-i-threatened-shos-espinoza--86575


----------



## voodoo5

tliang1000 said:


> I find it strange that Pac keep saying that he agreed to all terms but yet is aggressively trying to pursue another fight.


I would not say they are aggressively trying to find another fight at all.
It might be a poor negotiating tactic, in trying to force Mayweather's hand, but it does not equate to "aggressively" doing anything.
If he has signed a contract, and agreed to all terms laid out by the other side, that would make it that he "aggressively" chased this fight. If it is about who does what first, then look at the entire picture. It would seem that the fighter who signed an agreed upon contract wants the fight, correct? If one side has not signed the contact, and looks like they are looking at other options, what should the person who has willingly signed the contract do? Wait? Skip a smaller, albeit large payday?


----------



## Uncle Rico

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Once upon a time, when Pac would say "talk to my promoter", Floyd would say "I don't want to talk to your promoter, I want to know if YOU want to fight me" @ Pacquiao.
> 
> Now we've come to "Pacquiao has no say, I can only hear from his promoter".
> 
> I'm confused as fuck


Lol


----------



## JeffJoiner

tliang1000 said:


> I find it strange that Pac keep saying that he agreed to all terms but yet is aggressively trying to pursue another fight.


I think this is just an instance of him finding a backup plan. IMO, it's no different than my customers putting bids in on several homes at a time. You have the ones you really want and the ones you'll take.


----------



## tonys333

tliang1000 said:


> I find it strange that Pac keep saying that he agreed to all terms but yet is aggressively trying to pursue another fight.


Your such a massive Flomo is that so you can say well it's Pacs fault for moving on if Floyd doesn't sign. 
Everyone even massive Floyd fans will agree that the end of January is a fair dead line if everything has been agreed but there just waiting for Floyd to sign the contract.
I hope pac doesn't move on An just waits for Floyd to make the first move so It dosnt give people like you an excuse.


----------



## steviebruno

JeffJoiner said:


> I think this is just an instance of him finding a backup plan. IMO, it's no different than my customers putting bids in on several homes at a time. You have the ones you really want and the ones you'll take.


Maybe he'll walk away and fight Clottey again.


----------



## tliang1000

tonys333 said:


> Your such a massive Flomo is that so you can say well it's Pacs fault for moving on if Floyd doesn't sign.
> Everyone even massive Floyd fans will agree that the end of January is a fair dead line if everything has been agreed but there just waiting for Floyd to sign the contract.
> I hope pac doesn't move on An just waits for Floyd to make the first move so It dosnt give people like you an excuse.


So let me get this str8. Pacturds can str8 up accuse Floyd is ducking before we even hear any details or HBO/SHO nego but i can't bring up that why is Pac is so urgently looking while nego is taking place?


----------



## Chatty

tliang1000 said:


> I find it strange that Pac keep saying that he agreed to all terms but yet is aggressively trying to pursue another fight.


Floyd could just sign the contract and then that would call any bluff on this. Not sure which fight you are talking about tbh though. Only other names mentioned are Khan and Vargas and Pacquaio or even Arum haven't really mentioned those names since Floyd negotiations started.


----------



## Carpe Diem

You guys need to be prepared and accept that the fight isn't happening. I don't really blame the fighters or casual fans, i blame the stupid hardcore fans who keep on letting them get away with it by constantly buying their shitty PPV fights. Floyd and Arum will continue to fed y'all shit because y'all make it too easy for them. One minute y'all want to boycott their fights, and a week before the fight, y'all the same ones who'll end up buying their fights. I also blame the TV networks for letting both Floyd and Manny fuck them in their asses. They have the power to play hardball with both fighters until they fight each other, but as long as they can make enough for their respective network, they'll let them do whatever the fuck they want. Boxing is such an unorganized crooked sport.


----------



## tonys333

tliang1000 said:


> So let me get this str8. Pacturds can str8 up accuse Floyd is ducking before we even hear any details or HBO/SHO nego but i can't bring up that why is Pac is so urgently looking while nego is taking place?


Am not accusing Floyd of ducking am saying the end of January is a fair dead line. An if everything team Pac is saying is true and Floyd just doesn't sign the contract then yeah he is ducking but we don't no that yet just like we don't no Pac is aggressive trying to find another opponent it seems to me your just saying that so if the fight doesn't get signed you can say well it was Pac who walked away.


----------



## bjl12

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Floyd is the same way when it comes to Manny yet you eat his shit up like candy. Floyd has shown time and time again he doesn't want any part of Manny. This fight will never happen.


There's nothing to eat it up with Floyd because he rarely says anything. Whatever he recently said is obviously bullshit because Floyd is essentially bullshit. Arum, on the other hand, lies about everything - not just Manny and Floyd. Floyd only has this lying obsession with Manny/Arum/Roach, etc. I tend to believe Floyd when he talks about anything not related to Manny, but the whole crew is full of shit.

In this specific instance though I'll wait for a somewhat neutral source to comment on what's happening. Anything Manny, Floyd, and especially Arum say are worthless. It is funny though that Manny and Arum and Koncz are so active in the media...trying very hard to convince people one way or another while Floyd is fairly content and just disagrees.

Waiting for Showtime to comment because they are a damn good source. They want the fight without question and will pressure/force Floyd to make it happen. However, if it turns out to be an HBO or Arum issue - we'll find out eventually.


----------



## bjl12

Chatty said:


> Floyd could just sign the contract and then that would call any bluff on this. Not sure which fight you are talking about tbh though. Only other names mentioned are Khan and Vargas and Pacquaio or even Arum haven't really mentioned those names since Floyd negotiations started.


...assuming there is a contract. Floyd's camp insists negotiations are ongoing and there are "hurdles" to overcome while Manny and Arum say everything's agreed to and a contract is signed. I'll wait for Showtime/HBO to comment since they are likely to be less biased


----------



## JeffJoiner

steviebruno said:


> Maybe he'll walk away and fight Clottey again.


His backup options definitely suck compared to Floyd's. It's a steep, steep drop off from Mayweather to Vargas, even to JMM.

Floyd rematching his toughest fight for a new belt isn't nearly as steep of a drop.


----------



## bballchump11

bjl12 said:


> There's nothing to eat it up with Floyd because he rarely says anything. Whatever he recently said is obviously bullshit because Floyd is essentially bullshit. Arum, on the other hand, lies about everything - not just Manny and Floyd. Floyd only has this lying obsession with Manny/Arum/Roach, etc. I tend to believe Floyd when he talks about anything not related to Manny, but the whole crew is full of shit.
> 
> In this specific instance though I'll wait for a somewhat neutral source to comment on what's happening. Anything Manny, Floyd, and especially Arum say are worthless. It is funny though that Manny and Arum and Koncz are so active in the media...trying very hard to convince people one way or another while Floyd is fairly content and just disagrees.
> 
> Waiting for Showtime to comment because they are a damn good source. They want the fight without question and will pressure/force Floyd to make it happen. However, if it turns out to be an HBO or Arum issue - we'll find out eventually.


Speaking on that, this is what Espinoiza had to say recently


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557684314906054657


----------



## tliang1000

JeffJoiner said:


> His backup options definitely suck compared to Floyd's. It's a steep, steep drop off from Mayweather to Vargas, even to JMM.
> 
> Floyd rematching his toughest fight for a new belt isn't nearly as steep of a drop.


If Floyd ends up fighting Cotto, Pac should fight Canelo and the winner fight each other. I can live with that.


----------



## Uncle Rico

tliang1000 said:


> I find it strange that Pac keep saying that he agreed to all terms but yet is aggressively trying to pursue another fight.


Which other fight is he aggressively pursuing? The only one he seems to be actively chasing is the Mayweather one.


----------



## Chatty

JeffJoiner said:


> His backup options definitely suck compared to Floyd's. It's a steep, steep drop off from Mayweather to Vargas, even to JMM.
> 
> Floyd rematching his toughest fight for a new belt isn't nearly as steep of a drop.


I think PAc/JMM 5 is an easier sell than Floyd/Cotto II as well and wouldn't be surprised if it outsold it. Playing off the KO, redemption angle and the end of a rivalry as well as all four fights being classics it could do real well. 3 & 4 both did good numbers as well so I reckon it would hit 1 to 1.3 million.

Floyd/Cotto on the otherhand was a near onesided fight with little drama, no real rivalry and not really needed, there isn;t really an angle to sell it other than the bullshit MW title on the line but its still two big names so people will lap it up regardless. i dont think it does as well as the first fight so maybes 1 to 1.2 max.


----------



## JeffJoiner

bjl12 said:


> ...assuming there is a contract. Floyd's camp insists negotiations are ongoing and there are "hurdles" to overcome while Manny and Arum say everything's agreed to and a contract is signed. I'll wait for Showtime/HBO to comment since they are likely to be less biased


Even if there is a contract to sign, there are still hurdles. Hell, a signed contract is just the start of a lot of hurdles primarily how the fight will be distributed. What good would a signed contract be if the fight can't get aired?


----------



## JeffJoiner

Chatty said:


> I think PAc/JMM 5 is an easier sell than Floyd/Cotto II as well and wouldn't be surprised if it outsold it. Playing off the KO, redemption angle and the end of a rivalry as well as all four fights being classics it could do real well. 3 & 4 both did good numbers as well so I reckon it would hit 1 to 1.3 million.
> 
> Floyd/Cotto on the otherhand was a near onesided fight with little drama, no real rivalry and not really needed, there isn;t really an angle to sell it other than the bullshit MW title on the line but its still two big names so people will lap it up regardless. i dont think it does as well as the first fight so maybes 1 to 1.2 max.


You might be right. I shouldn't underestimate the size of JMM's fan base.

I just think the KO kind of wrapped up that rivalry. There was finally a decisive victory and fans want to move on.

Hopefully neither of us have the opportunity to find out.


----------



## tliang1000

Uncle Rico said:


> Which other fight is he aggressively pursuing? The only one he seems to be actively chasing is the Mayweather one.


Why is Pac setting up datelines like he is the boss though? When did he learn to speak up? I'm just wondering. There is a lot of hands that is fighting for every piece of the pie, at least he can do it know his role.


----------



## JeffJoiner

tliang1000 said:


> If Floyd ends up fighting Cotto, Pac should fight Canelo and the winner fight each other. I can live with that.


The size difference between Pac and Canelo would be pretty big, but if Floyd was able to drag Canelo down a bit so should Pac. I'd be cool with it.

Just imagine how big of a year boxing could have if Pac/Floyd happened in May, Cotto/Canelo happened in June, and the winners faced each other later in the year.


----------



## Chatty

JeffJoiner said:


> You might be right. I shouldn't underestimate the size of JMM's fan base.
> 
> I just think the KO kind of wrapped up that rivalry. There was finally a decisive victory and fans want to move on.
> 
> Hopefully neither of us have the opportunity to find out.


I think a Pacquio KOing JMM would have wrapped it up but the otherway round leaves it open to a rematch as fans believe Pacquaio to be the star so they will want to know whether he can bounce back and avenge it.

I think it happens later this year and tbh I like it cause I know it'll guarantee a great fight.


----------



## steviebruno

Chatty said:


> I think a Pacquio KOing JMM would have wrapped it up but the otherway round leaves it open to a rematch as fans believe Pacquaio to be the star so they will want to know whether he can bounce back and avenge it.
> 
> I think it happens later this year and tbh I like it cause I know it'll guarantee a great fight.


It's funny how Pac ko'ing JMM would have settled all questions, but JMM ko'ing Pac only raises more. I think that 4 fights was ample time for Pac to distance himself from Marquez and he failed each time.

So what if he finally catches a 42 year-old JMM? He couldn't do it when he wasn't a dinosaur, so it doesn't really prove anything.


----------



## bjl12

bballchump11 said:


> Speaking on that, this is what Espinoiza had to say recently
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557684314906054657


Fairly neutral source (HBO/Showtime both want the fight - plain and simple and they will throw either guy to the wolves if they are fucking it up)

So there you have it. No contract is signed (looking at you Manny) because there is no contract yet. I assume it's a network dispute then


----------



## ElKiller

Even if Pac/Arum decided to finally pay Marquez what he is worth, JMM's age and bad knee will put the final nail on this rivalry.


Back to FLoyd, would anyone be surprised if his next opponent was not Pac or Cotto, but Mundine?


----------



## bjl12

Chatty said:


> I think a Pacquio KOing JMM would have wrapped it up but the otherway round leaves it open to a rematch as fans believe Pacquaio to be the star so they will want to know whether he can bounce back and avenge it.
> 
> I think it happens later this year and tbh I like it cause I know it'll guarantee a great fight.


This makes little sense. JMM was 2-1 (and at worst, 1-1-1) going into the 4th fight when he viciously KO'd Manny - a historical KO by all means. That settles the match at either 3-1 or 2-1-1 *with the lone meaningful/decisive win.

I'm not opposed to a 5th fight but I also see no definite reason for it. They've fought four times. JMM is 40 years old now (or 41?)...at what point is he allowed to walk off into the sunset...? He's fighting *I think* once more and is looking at a guy like Kell Brook and that's a fun fight imo.

I'd rather Manny fight Danny Garcia (they're the same size), Keith Thurman, Marcos Maidana, or even Canelo (won't happen). Any of those fights are sure to bring fireworks so I'd take those 100% over a 5th JMM fight - my personal vote.


----------



## Reppin501

Chatty said:


> I think PAc/JMM 5 is an easier sell than Floyd/Cotto II as well and wouldn't be surprised if it outsold it. Playing off the KO, redemption angle and the end of a rivalry as well as all four fights being classics it could do real well. 3 & 4 both did good numbers as well so I reckon it would hit 1 to 1.3 million.
> 
> Floyd/Cotto on the otherhand was a near onesided fight with little drama, no real rivalry and not really needed, there isn;t really an angle to sell it other than the bullshit MW title on the line but its still two big names so people will lap it up regardless. i dont think it does as well as the first fight so maybes 1 to 1.2 max.


You wouldn't be surprised if Pac/JMM 5...five, outsold Mayweather/Cotto II for the lineal MW title? Your logic is flawed, and I "get it"...you're a Manny guy and whatever, but there is no way Pac/JMM 5 outsells Mayweather/Cotto II, I believe you are way off base.


----------



## bjl12

ElKiller said:


> Even if Pac/Arum decided to finally pay Marquez what he is worth, JMM's age and bad knee will put the final nail on this rivalry.
> 
> Back to FLoyd, would anyone be surprised if his next opponent was not Pac or Cotto, but *Mundine*?


Would be the funniest shit since Guerrero and WAYYYYY funnier than that. Hell it would be funnier than all of the crap opponents between the two of them combined (Ghost, Maidana, Rios, Algieri, etc.)

Not only would Floyd receive epic proportions of bad press, I would not even watch the fight...ever. Unless Floyd is KO'd. I would never even YT it. Just like the Algieri fight. Never seen it and have zero interest in seeing it. Or Danny Garcia's last fight. Champions fighting fringe contenders...pointless - no point to contribute to that garbage.

Floyd's career is very short at this point, but he would still be committing career suicide in facing Mundine - Showtime wouldn't allow it. Would be funny as all hell though :rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Gunner

Lol at mundine man what are you talking about, he's more likely to fight Jake the Muss.


----------



## Chatty

steviebruno said:


> It's funny how Pac ko'ing JMM would have settled all questions, but JMM ko'ing Pac only raises more. I think that 4 fights was ample time for Pac to distance himself from Marquez and he failed each time.
> 
> So what if he finally catches a 42 year-old JMM? He couldn't do it when he wasn't a dinosaur, so it doesn't really prove anything.


Its just the way it is. Douglas Koing Tyson was ample enough but people wanted a rematch, its just the way it goes when the named opponent gets stopped and not the opponent. It happens at all levels e.g Price/Thompson - never really warranted a rematch but because the named opponent was stopped it makes a rematch a better seller and the public want to see it more. It might not be right but that is how it works.

As for whether it proves anything, it would still be a decent win, both are past prime but so was Ali and Frazier when they met a third time but that fight still stands up in history.


----------



## Chatty

Reppin501 said:


> You wouldn't be surprised if Pac/JMM 5...five, outsold Mayweather/Cotto II for the lineal MW title? Your logic is flawed, and I "get it"...you're a Manny guy and whatever, but there is no way Pac/JMM 5 outsells Mayweather/Cotto II, I believe you are way off base.


It has a better back story and is a bigger rivalry plus the last two did 1.3 and 1.4 and theres more clamour from casuals to see if Manny can avenge the KO. I think it would still do that.

Belts have lost value even with the casuals thesedays so another belt for Floyd doesn't massively sell it, especially against an opponent he has already beaten very comfortably at a catchweight. They would be close imo but I wouldn't be surprised if Pac/JMM outsold it, they would have a big Mexican following tuning in and casuals for reasons already said. The hardcores tune in anyway, other than Floyd that fights the bggest selling out there for him.


----------



## Chatty

bjl12 said:


> This makes little sense. JMM was 2-1 (and at worst, 1-1-1) going into the 4th fight when he viciously KO'd Manny - a historical KO by all means. That settles the match at either 3-1 or 2-1-1 *with the lone meaningful/decisive win.
> 
> I'm not opposed to a 5th fight but I also see no definite reason for it. They've fought four times. JMM is 40 years old now (or 41?)...at what point is he allowed to walk off into the sunset...? He's fighting *I think* once more and is looking at a guy like Kell Brook and that's a fun fight imo.
> 
> I'd rather Manny fight Danny Garcia (they're the same size), Keith Thurman, Marcos Maidana, or even Canelo (won't happen). Any of those fights are sure to bring fireworks so I'd take those 100% over a 5th JMM fight - my personal vote.


Well to casuals he is 2-1-1 and they make most of the sales. Also casuals will want to see if Manny can rectify the KO and that would be a huge selling point for a fight plus they have that history that will get people tuning in matterless because they always deliver great fights and all four were competitive. I think this fight sells better because JMM KO'd him, if it had been the otherway round their would be less clamour from casuals and another points decision eitherway would have probably ended up controversial in some way or another.

All they have to do to sell it is replay the KO over and over and then tell the story arc of how Bradley beat Juan and then Manny beat Bradley to jump ahead of him again. Plus adding in how Manny was winning the fight and had Juan hurt that same round adds to the drama. Its just a very easy sell.

It doesn't really matter what you think cause you'll tune in anyway and so will every other hardcore fan who complains they don't need to fight again so those sales are sealed for the most part and the casuals will lap that shit up, it would do very well imo.


----------



## El-Terrible

tliang1000 said:


> I find it strange that Pac keep saying that he agreed to all terms but yet is aggressively trying to pursue another fight.


You are such a Flomo. If Floyd came out and said "I'm not fighting him, he's too risky" you would still find a way to defend him. Unbelievable fickle fans

They are pressuring him to stop messing around...if it doesn't happen it is all on Floyd. End of January is very reasonable


----------



## Uncle Rico

tliang1000 said:


> Why is Pac setting up datelines like he is the boss though? When did he learn to speak up? I'm just wondering. There is a lot of hands that is fighting for every piece of the pie, at least he can do it know his role.


Duplicate post.


----------



## Uncle Rico

tliang1000 said:


> Why is Pac setting up datelines like he is the boss though? When did he learn to speak up? I'm just wondering. There is a lot of hands that is fighting for every piece of the pie, at least he can do it know his role.


What's that got to do with the question I asked?

Besides, why shouldn't he speak up. He's as part of this event as much as anyone. It's absurd to expect him to not to speak to the media or say anything to secure the fight. Especially seeing as though he's often accused for not speaking at all. Now that he does so, you want him to be quiet? :lol:


----------



## tliang1000

El-Terrible said:


> You are such a Flomo. If Floyd came out and said "I'm not fighting him, he's too risky" you would still find a way to defend him. Unbelievable fickle fans
> 
> They are pressuring him to stop messing around...if it doesn't happen it is all on Floyd. End of January is very reasonable


You are the one who is fickle. You don't know shit about anything and you have been blahhing for the last three days as if you know.


----------



## chibelle

bjl12 said:


> Fairly neutral source (HBO/Showtime both want the fight - plain and simple and they will throw either guy to the wolves if they are fucking it up)
> 
> So there you have it. No contract is signed (looking at you Manny) because there is no contract yet. I assume it's a network dispute then


If you have an incorrect assumption what Espinoza is referring to.
First, Espinoza is a good friend of both Floyd and Al Haymon. He is a former GBP executive (executive counsel if I remember correctly). SHO and HBO is DEFINITIVELY bias towards their fighter. Why would they be impartial? Wanting the fight to happen does not mean you dont prefer the success of one fighter over another. Who ever wins next will have definitely help the next PPV fight for that boxer and who ever loses will not. And at the very least you don't want the tag "ducker" stick to your fighter. It does not help the PR. You damn sure Espinoza will defend his job..., I mean Floyd. As Lampley and crew has done for Pac.

Second, no where in his tweet he refers to any contract. So I am unsure how you come up with a conclusion of "No contract is signed".

Third, Espinoza is negotiating with HBO. Whatever contract Floyd or Pac signs is separate from that contract. They may not be even privy to the details of that contract. The contract that is supposedly signed by Pac is the one between him/TR and Floyd/Mayweather Promotions. Nothing to do with SHO and HBO in that regards.

Fourth, i seriously doubt this fight will happen


----------



## tliang1000

Uncle Rico said:


> What's that got to do with the question I asked?
> 
> Besides, why shouldn't he speak up. He's as part of this event as much as anyone. It's absurd to expect him to not to speak to the media or say anything to secure the fight. Especially seeing as though he's often accused for not speaking at all. Now that he does so, you want him to be quiet? :lol:


How about he wait until further notice like everyone else. Pac's favorite line is i will have to talk to my promoter bob arum. And if he wants to look elsewhere it is BC OF ARUM. common sense.


----------



## mrtony80

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557684314906054657


That seems like the best view to have, but in reality, it isn't, especially regarding this situation. That's a good way to set yourself up for disappointment. Personally, I don't think it's going to happen. If the issue is with the networks...I mean, wtf? You'd think they would have been planned for this. It's like when I was in Afghanistan...we planned for possible future missions. We didn't wait until the last fucking minute to throw some shit. (I am fully aware that has shit to do with anything, and isn't applicable to the FMJ-Pac situation.)


----------



## Drunkenboat

Why does Mayweather hate Arum so much?


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

Gunner said:


> Lol at mundine man what are you talking about, he's more likely to fight Jake the Muss.





bjl12 said:


> Would be the funniest shit since Guerrero and WAYYYYY funnier than that. Hell it would be funnier than all of the crap opponents between the two of them combined (Ghost, Maidana, Rios, Algieri, etc.)
> 
> Not only would Floyd receive epic proportions of bad press, I would not even watch the fight...ever. Unless Floyd is KO'd. I would never even YT it. Just like the Algieri fight. Never seen it and have zero interest in seeing it. Or Danny Garcia's last fight. Champions fighting fringe contenders...pointless - no point to contribute to that garbage.
> 
> Floyd's career is very short at this point, but he would still be committing career suicide in facing Mundine - Showtime wouldn't allow it. Would be funny as all hell though :rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## mrtony80

ElKiller said:


> Even if Pac/Arum decided to finally pay Marquez what he is worth, JMM's age and bad knee will put the final nail on this rivalry.Back to FLoyd, would anyone be surprised if his next opponent was not Pac or Cotto, but Mundine?


I think JMM's right hand already put a stake through the rivalry...fuck a nail.


----------



## mrtony80

.


----------



## gander tasco

This fight ain't happening. Nobody sounds optimistic about it


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

mrtony80 said:


> That seems like the best view to have, but in reality, it isn't, especially regarding this situation. That's a good way to set yourself up for disappointment. Personally, I don't think it's going to happen. *If the issue is with the networks...I mean, wtf?* You'd think they would have been planned for this. It's like when I was in Afghanistan...we planned for possible future missions. We didn't wait until the last fucking minute to throw some shit. (I am fully aware that has shit to do with anything, and isn't applicable to the FMJ-Pac situation.)


No one expected these guys to end up on different networks. It was a surprise when Floyd bounced from HBO because they couldn't offer the better deal and had unprofessional commentators.


----------



## bjl12

Chatty said:


> Well to casuals he is 2-1-1 and they make most of the sales. Also casuals will want to see if Manny can rectify the KO and that would be a huge selling point for a fight plus they have that history that will get people tuning in matterless because they always deliver great fights and all four were competitive. I think this fight sells better because JMM KO'd him, if it had been the otherway round their would be less clamour from casuals and another points decision eitherway would have probably ended up controversial in some way or another.
> 
> All they have to do to sell it is replay the KO over and over and then tell the story arc of how Bradley beat Juan and then Manny beat Bradley to jump ahead of him again. Plus adding in how Manny was winning the fight and had Juan hurt that same round adds to the drama. Its just a very easy sell.
> 
> It doesn't really matter what you think cause you'll tune in anyway and so will every other hardcore fan who complains they don't need to fight again so those sales are sealed for the most part and the casuals will lap that shit up, it would do very well imo.


A lot of these are assumptions because I don't just "tune" in. I've never seen Mayweather-Maidana II in its entirety. I've never a single round of Pacquiao-Algieri. I didn't watch much of Pacquiao-Rios either (forgone conclusion after round 3-4). I tune in if it's worth tuning into. Sure Pac and JMM have had some great fights in the past, but JMM is old as all hell now. There's nothing left for him to prove and he's closer to getting KTFO than he is KTFO Manny again due to his age. I couldn't be bothered with a 5th fight and I'd only "tune in" on YT if the reviews were positive.

Hoping JMM either hangs em up or has one more interesting fight with a young guy coming up. Pac on the other hand has some good options out there.


----------



## bjl12

Oh and the fight isn't happening. Floyd reminds us that he hates Bob Arum and Alex Ariza supports the notion that Arum is the issue. Some people will see this as a duck, but I actual believe it's the closest to the truth.  Arum is a greedy snake fuck and is as spiteful as Mayweather is...the difference being Mayweather is one of the two fighters...while Arum is just a promoter. Can't make a fight between two people when a third person (not involved in the actual fight) feels compelled to involve themselves.

http://www.inquisitr.com/1775265/floyd-mayweather-jr-vs-manny-pacquiao-fight-talks-no-dea/


----------



## voodoo5

bjl12 said:


> Oh and the fight isn't happening. Floyd reminds us that he hates Bob Arum and Alex Ariza supports the notion that Arum is the issue. Some people will see this as a duck, but I actual believe it's the closest to the truth. Arum is a greedy snake fuck and is as spiteful as Mayweather is...the difference being Mayweather is one of the two fighters...while Arum is just a promoter. Can't make a fight between two people when a third person (not involved in the actual fight) feels compelled to involve themselves.
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/1775265/floyd-mayweather-jr-vs-manny-pacquiao-fight-talks-no-dea/


All I know, is that if I had this guy under contract, and he shot his mouth off about potentially the biggest payday of my career, he would have his walking papers the next day.


----------



## Rooster4Life

It doesn't make sense....Floyd begun negotiations for this fight knowing fully well Arum would be involved, How the fuck can he use that as an excuse?


----------



## bballchump11

Rooster4Life said:


> It doesn't make sense....Floyd begun negotiations for this fighting knowing fully well Arum would be involved, How the fuck can he use that as an excuse?


because maybe he started negotiations thinking he could pay Arum to step aside or that maybe he could work with Arum through a 3rd party. But as negotiations progressed, Arum did whatever he could to block the fight.

Of course, I don't actually know what's going on, so I won't speculate too much


----------



## ElKiller

bballchump11 said:


> because maybe he started negotiations thinking he could pay Arum to step aside or that maybe he could work with Arum through a 3rd party. But as negotiations progressed, Arum did whatever he could to block the fight.
> 
> Of course, I don't actually know what's going on, so I won't speculate too much


atsch:lol:


----------



## tliang1000

i just want to know who the hell is fighting who? floyd vs cotto or floyd vs pac or pac vs vargas or pac vs khan or floyd vs khan? atsch


----------



## bballchump11

ElKiller said:


> atsch:lol:


:fuckoff


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558075175607209984
This isn't a good sign.


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558072989431128064


----------



## church11

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558072989431128064


*sigh* things look shitty, but i'm holding onto hope. a lot can happen in ten more days.


----------



## gander tasco

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558075175607209984
> This isn't a good sign.


The irony is that Ariza is calling bs because they dont list specifics what they agree to - well first of all theres a non disclosure agreement obviously. Second he goes to the usual bob Arum blame game and says he's blocking the fight - but how? He isn't listing specifics either. Nobody ever says exactly how Bob Arum is blocking the fight. They just say "it's Bob Arum's fault, but Floyd really wants the fight." Yeah that's credible.

If Bob Arum was blocking anything he wouldnt be twiddling his thumbs for a month and there's too much evidence to the contrary anyway - from Les Moonves, Stephen Epinoza, HBO, all confirming there's negotiations happening. You wouldn't have Showtime and HBO having dinner and discussing business either. Signs point to either Floyd or networks holding it up

But ya the fact Floyd tweeted this is not a good sign. Floyd's gonna ride this out till Feb, Pac walks away, then Floyd says it's Bob Arums fault - the usual.


----------



## gander tasco

http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-discusses-mayweather-cotto-ii-rumors-pacquiao--86587


----------



## tezel8764

They should do a live show of singing of the contracts and such. Boxing is so far behind compared to other sports. FFS.


----------



## Tko6

When Ariza was on Pac's team, Flomo's mocked him and his 'special shakes'. Now he works for Floyd he's the fucking oracle. Flomo's really are the worst fans around, any excuse to support his ducking/vacationing/retiring/unretiring/wife-beating/lying ass.


----------



## ElKiller

You can easily cut through all the bullshit and figure out who is ducking who.


----------



## bballchump11

Tko6 said:


> When Ariza was on Pac's team, Flomo's mocked him and his 'special shakes'. Now he works for Floyd he's the fucking oracle. Flomo's really are the worst fans around, any excuse to support his ducking/vacationing/retiring/unretiring/wife-beating/lying ass.


When Ariza was on Pac's team, he was saying Arum was stopping the fight, now Ariza is on Floyd's team, he's saying Arum is stopping the fight.

But I haven't vouched for anything he's said. I'm just posting what he said. I posted the video of Micheal Koncz talking as well.


----------



## steviebruno

I still feel like they have no choice but to fight each other at this point. Showtime is losing money with Floyd right now and only Pac's close family members bought his last fight. It's going to get done around SuperBowl weekend, imo.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

TMT is saying Pac hasn't signed the contract because there isn't one?

{Thinking}

Wait, so the A side in Floyd Mayweather hasn't even sent Team Pacquiao a contract??

All this damn waiting around and Floyd hasn't even sent the fucking contract??

I'm sorry but someone's lying here. How can you be in negotiations when you haven't even sent the contract as the A side... And if Arum's the problem, by all means, please specifically tell us what he's doing wrong so we as the fans can put pressure on him to fix it. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> TMT is saying Pac hasn't signed the contract because there isn't one?
> 
> {Thinking}
> 
> Wait, so the A side in Floyd Mayweather hasn't even sent Team Pacquiao a contract??
> 
> All this damn waiting around and Floyd hasn't even sent the fucking contract??
> 
> I'm sorry but someone's lying here. How can you be in negotiations when you haven't even sent the contract as the A side... And if Arum's the problem, by all means, please specifically tell us what he's doing wrong so we as the fans can put pressure on him to fix it. That's all I'm saying.


no they're saying that negotiations aren't over yet and they can't draft up a contract at the moment.


----------



## mrtony80

What a fucking circus this is.


----------



## gander tasco

mrtony80 said:


> What a fucking circus this is.


gotta love boxing..


----------



## ChampionsForever

It's funny how two weeks ago this fight was a dead cert, now it's almost certain not to happen. Who is this Ariza guy? Why is nobody else calling Bop Arum for his cock blocking antics? As mentioned before, the guy gives no specifics whatsoever, Im not calling bullshit, I'm just saying he could be plucking this out of thin air to save Mayweather from embarrassment.


----------



## bballchump11

ChampionsForever said:


> It's funny how two weeks ago this fight was a dead cert, now it's almost certain not to happen. Who is this Ariza guy? Why is nobody else calling Bop Arum for his cock blocking antics? As mentioned before, the guy gives no specifics whatsoever, Im not calling bullshit, I'm just saying he could be plucking this out of thin air to save Mayweather from embarrassment.


well Pacquiao's lawyer and Chief of Staff said Arum was standing in the way a month ago.

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article18903.html


----------



## gander tasco

ChampionsForever said:


> It's funny how two weeks ago this fight was a dead cert, now it's almost certain not to happen. Who is this Ariza guy? Why is nobody else calling Bop Arum for his cock blocking antics? As mentioned before, the guy gives no specifics whatsoever, Im not calling bullshit, I'm just saying he could be plucking this out of thin air to save Mayweather from embarrassment.


It's the conveniant excuse - "it's all arums fault.. but I can't say why." And we all know Floyd is the beacon of truth. We also know what Floyd has actually said and demanded over the years. As far as cock blocking goes, he's made the fight near impossible to make for the past 4-5 years.


----------



## DobyZhee

tliang1000 said:


> So let me get this str8. Pacturds can str8 up accuse Floyd is ducking before we even hear any details or HBO/SHO nego but i can't bring up that why is Pac is so urgently looking while nego is taking place?


Lol, it's Pac's fault for applying pressure for Floyd to sign!!


----------



## mrtony80

bballchump11 said:


> well Pacquiao's lawyer and Chief of Staff said Arum was standing in the way a month ago.
> 
> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article18903.html


It's all specualtion for us fans, but gun to your head, what would you cite as the holdup? In your personal opinion. My honest to God answer is...I don't know. I am just extremely confused. I can't even lean one way or the other.


----------



## JohnAnthony

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558075175607209984
> This isn't a good sign.


Ariza is so Butt hurt for getting fired :rofl

Nothing in this interview makes sence.

My favourite parts:

"If you agreed to the contract why havent you mentioned specifics?" Makes no Sence, why would you?
"Arum made up Manny is scared of needles" No he didnt Manny has reported t have said it a few times once a few years before any negotiations

Terrible Trolling interview to keep any sort of relevance.


----------



## bballchump11

mrtony80 said:


> It's all specualtion for us fans, but gun to your head, what would you cite as the holdup? In your personal opinion. My honest to God answer is...I don't know. I am just extremely confused. I can't even lean one way or the other.


honest to God, I think it's the Showtime/Mayweather vs HBO thing. I've heard that from multiple sources and it'd explain the stances of both sides.

Pacquiao says he agreed to everything which in turn is probably true. But what HBO and Showtime are negotiating about has nothing to really do with Pacquiao himself. But Floyd is involved with those details, so he of course believes that everything isn't over yet.

I don't know what Arum has to do with this though.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> honest to God, I think it's the Showtime/Mayweather vs HBO thing. I've heard that from multiple sources and it'd explain the stances of both sides.
> 
> Pacquiao says he agreed to everything which in turn is probably true. But what HBO and Showtime are negotiating about has nothing to really do with Pacquiao himself. But Floyd is involved with those details, so he of course believes that everything isn't over yet.
> 
> I don't know what Arum has to do with this though.


why don't they just cut HBO outta the deal

emmanuel don't got a contract with em right

or is it because bop loves to flip flop on which network is his fav


----------



## Tko6

Floyd has to sign or his legacy is dogshit and it confirms it was him blocking the fight all this time. No-one remembers Riddick Bowe for his Olympic medal, or beating Holyfield twice, they remember him for dumping his belt in a trash can rather than fight Lewis, and Floyd will be even more vilified for dragging it out all these years and the plethora of excuses. Floyd would be better off fighting and losing than not fighting at all, at least he can blame it on his age at this point. Everyone but the average Flomo thinks its his fault anyway, it's up to him to make the running if he wants to be remembered the right way (and the biggest paycheck in the history of sport should be some incentive). History will judge Pac the winner if this falls through again.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Back in 09 when the fight was nearly made everyone involved seemed coo with having only one network involved

Now shit gets even more complicated with two networks. This is already complex. I don't understand why they want to add even more hands, each with a stake, in the pot


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> why don't they just cut HBO outta the deal
> 
> emmanuel don't got a contract with em right
> 
> or is it because bop loves to flip flop on which network is his fav


I asked the same question and was told that Pacquiao has a contract with HBO through Top Rank. If that wasn't the case then I'd lobby strongly for the fight to be solely on Showtime


----------



## mrtony80

bballchump11 said:


> honest to God, I think it's the Showtime/Mayweather vs HBO thing. I've heard that from multiple sources and it'd explain the stances of both sides.
> 
> Pacquiao says he agreed to everything which in turn is probably true. But what HBO and Showtime are negotiating about has nothing to really do with Pacquiao himself. But Floyd is involved with those details, so he of course believes that everything isn't over yet.
> 
> I don't know what Arum has to do with this though.


I kind of see what you're saying, but I also think you're trying your best to think positive in a extremely negative situation. Floyd's recent interviews don't suggest it has anything to do with the network. Neither side is suggesting it's a network issue, in fact. If it is a network issue, which is possible, and even likely, that sure as hell isn't the only issue, that much is clear. What does Arum have to do with this? Well, if he really wants the fight, he needs to make that crystal clear. Same goes for the other side. And therein lies the problem. Everyone is being so fucking cryptic.


----------



## DobyZhee

It really isn't that complicated. Have. UFC promote the fight


----------



## bballchump11

mrtony80 said:


> I kind of see what you're saying, but I also think you're trying your best to think positive in a extremely negative situation. Floyd's recent interviews don't suggest it has anything to do with the network. Neither side is suggesting it's a network issue, in fact. If it is a network issue, which is possible, and even likely, that sure as hell isn't the only issue, that much is clear. What does Arum have to do with this? Well, if he really wants the fight, he needs to make that crystal clear. Same goes for the other side. And therein lies the problem. Everyone is being so fucking cryptic.


yeah I know what you mean. I agree with what everybody else is saying too. Floyd needs to say exactly how Arum is stopping the fight. We all saw in 2012 how Arum tried his best to prevent it with the cut and stadium b.s. Even this time around, we saw Arum bring up the "It's disrespectful to fight on Cinco De Mayo". That's resolved now though, so now what's the problem?


----------



## El-Terrible

I love how Ariza talks as if he's fully involved in what's going on. He's the guy who stretches the boxer's shoulders and back before he does a bit of sparring :rolleyes

Bob Arum on Ariza's comments:

â€œAriza has nothing to do with anything. He has not been a party even remotely to the negotiations. Everything is agreed to, do you understand? I am very positive this fight is going to happen.â€

So there you have it. I'm sorry, Arum has taken some of the blame in the past but not this time. It is very transparent that either Mayweather is saying these things to protect himself if he decides to go the other way. He'll announce Cotto and say "It's Arum's fault" - he has enough fanboys who fall for that.

But all neutrals, Espinoza specifically, none of them deny that Pacquiao has agreed to terms, it's all Pacquiao, Koncz and Arum ever say so if it was untrue it would have been denied outright by now by Showtime who say it's just down to the networks and that tallies up precisely with what Arum has said, who mentions he's just waiting and the dialogue has stopped as they had agreed to everything. 

So no one has denied that Pacquiao has agreed to his side, not even Mayweather who when asked simply said "Pacquiao can't agree to anything, he has a boss" - the same old crappy comeback from a guy who once again, looks like he's trying to find a way out of the situation he's in now because he didn't want to lose May 2nd. He's killed the Canelo fight, probably by dangling a carrot in front of Cotto and now trying to set up a possible escape route. Hopefully the people that matter will make him take the Pacquiao fight


If this fight doesn't happen, put the blame where it deserves.

Of course, perhaps Mayweather has agreed to everything and this is just a form of promotion while the networks finalise the logisitics...if it is, then it's working well


----------



## ElKiller

Ariza confirms that FLoyd will fight on may 2nd but it will NOT be Pac. Blaming Uncle Bab.(for whatever that's worth}


----------



## Chatty

No one really knows whats going on but I think we can pretty much give up on his fight again, not confident this is going to happen at all and its pretty ridiculous at this stage. Has been for years but with both guys falling in popularity now is the time to do the fight.

I'm not gonna throw blame around until all the details come out but at current their is plenty of questions:

1. Why is people in Floyds team blaming Arum for killing the fight yet they are the ones saying he is gonna fight someone else on May 2nd, that would be Floyd walking away right?

2. What specifics are holding up the fight, Arum, Manny and Konkz all say they have agreed to a 60-40, OS drug testing, who enters the ring first :lol:, gloves :-(, date and location so which area is the hold up in or which aspect is not truthful - and saying its just Arum lying doesn't really work this time.

3. Why are the networks having open and legit talks if the fight hasn't even been agreed - I can understand them sorting it as a plan or if the fight happens but why bother making a huge fuss if the fighters haven't even agreed to fight?

4. Can Floyds team acknowledge the deadline, its a fir time to sort it out so just turning up on Feb 1st and announcing Cotto would be bullshit. At least come out and say we'll try and meet the deadline if all can be agreed contractually instead of just staying silent and ignoring it.


----------



## mishima

Floyd still running from the Filipino midget?


----------



## mishima

Khan-Mayweather at Wembley

Khan's twitter:Meetings and talks at wembely stadium. Will anounce soon what's happening and who the next opponent will be


----------



## El-Terrible

mishima said:


> Khan-Mayweather at Wembley
> 
> Khan's twitter:Meetings and talks at wembely stadium. Will anounce soon what's happening and who the next opponent will be


If anything it will be:

Pacquiao v Khan
Mayweather v Cotto


----------



## Bungle

El-Terrible said:


> If anything it will be:
> 
> Pacquiao v Khan
> Mayweather v Cotto


I thought Khan was signed to Showtime?


----------



## Chatty

mishima said:


> Khan-Mayweather at Wembley
> 
> Khan's twitter:Meetings and talks at wembely stadium. Will anounce soon what's happening and who the next opponent will be


Khan-Brook

Matchroom have already booked Wembley in for June 27 and July 4 in prep for Khan v Brook and Froch v Degale should they come off.


----------



## mishima

Chatty said:


> Khan-Brook
> 
> Matchroom have already booked Wembley in for *June 27 and July 4 *in prep for Khan v Brook and Froch v Degale should they come off.


Khan won't fight during Ramadan


----------



## tliang1000

keep logging on here hoping to see that the fight is signed....:verysad


----------



## sugarshane_24

tliang1000 said:


> keep logging on here hoping to see that the fight is signed....:verysad


Stop dissapointing yourself and pretend that there isn't a negotiating going on.


----------



## Chatty

mishima said:


> Khan won't fight during Ramadan


Well FLoyd aint fighting in Britain, he'd lose millions and Showtime aint gonna let him fight in the afternoon in the US as well as Wembley not being able to get a license for 4am so thats off the table.


----------



## tliang1000

So i guess they will try again in Sept?


----------



## steviebruno

tliang1000 said:


> So i guess they will try again in Sept?


If they don't get it done now, I don't want to ever hear from the two of them again. I'm offended, having wasted so much time here the past couple of weeks. Floyd had to be forced by his network to even start negotiations. He's going to keep himself from earning 100 million because he doesn't want Arum to get any money? That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. Arum is going to be filthy rich and live like a king no matter what happens, so it's in Floyd's best interest to make as much money *for himself *as he can.

Pac and Arum keep using the same tactics of negotiating through the media and saying that they've agreed to everything, yet can't produce anything that says an agreement was reached. They keep doing fights in China and then something occurred to me this morning... how serious is the drug testing in China? I'm just over the whole thing if it doesn't happen.


----------



## tliang1000

steviebruno said:


> If they don't get it done now, I don't want to ever hear from the two of them again. I'm offended, having wasted so much time here the past couple of weeks. Floyd had to be forced by his network to even start negotiations. He's going to keep himself from earning 100 million because he doesn't want Arum to get any money? That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. Arum is going to be filthy rich and live like a king no matter what happens, so it's in Floyd's best interest to make as much money *for himself *as he can.
> 
> Pac and Arum keep using the same tactics of negotiating through the media and saying that they've agreed to everything, yet can't produce anything that says an agreement was reached. They keep doing fights in China and then something occurred to me this morning... how serious is the drug testing in China? I'm just over the whole thing if it doesn't happen.


I don't know what is going on and who is throwing up road blocks or really is grudge? too many hands in the pot?
Arum is notorious in preventing big fights and it is a fact that the fight can easily made with Floyd without him. I don't understand why Manny doesn't leave Arum. He doesn't need Arum to take 30-50% of his earning, he can promote himself, and i don't understand why Floyd refuse to work with Arum...

I do still think the fight will be made but someone is going to have to cave. I think Pac should be least blamed at this present time but he is not doing himself any favors by staying with Arum.


----------



## mrtony80

steviebruno said:


> If they don't get it done now, I don't want to ever hear from the two of them again. I'm offended, having wasted so much time here the past couple of weeks. Floyd had to be forced by his network to even start negotiations. He's going to keep himself from earning 100 million because he doesn't want Arum to get any money? That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. Arum is going to be filthy rich and live like a king no matter what happens, so it's in Floyd's best interest to make as much money *for himself *as he can.
> 
> Pac and Arum keep using the same tactics of negotiating through the media and saying that they've agreed to everything, yet can't produce anything that says an agreement was reached. They keep doing fights in China and then something occurred to me this morning... how serious is the drug testing in China? I'm just over the whole thing if it doesn't happen.


I kind of feel the same way. I'll never feel the same about either of them if it doesn't happen. I don't care who's fault it is. They couldn't make it happen a few years ago when it would have been monumental. Now, they're lucky there's still a good amount of relevance there, and still...all this bullshit. I can say with complete sincerity that I hope they both get knocked out cold by their next opponent if they don't make this happen.


----------



## steviebruno

mrtony80 said:


> I kind of feel the same way. I'll never feel the same about either of them if it doesn't happen. I don't care who's fault it is. They couldn't make it happen a few years ago when it would have been monumental. Now, they're lucky there's still a good amount of relevance there, and still...all this bullshit. *I can say with complete sincerity that I hope they both get knocked out cold by their next opponent if they don't make this happen*.


I swear I started to post this same thing earlier but retracted because of Floyd. It's just beyond rational at this point. Maybe Floyd had some surreal nightmare of a roided up Pac knocking him out in an alley and stealing all of his money and jewelry. Maybe Pac doesn't care about being broke in ten years as Arum continues to siphon money from him. _Maybe Arum hates Floyd enough to not want Floyd to make any money off of *him*_.

There's just too much money involved to be going through this yet again. Five years and counting. I will never post in this thread again if they don't sign for May 2.


----------



## Mrboogie23

mrtony80 said:


> I can say with complete sincerity that I hope they both get knocked out cold by their next opponent if they don't make this happen.


This.

I completely agree.


----------



## megavolt

Just watched that Ariza video. What the fuck is this guy on? Literally. I hate Bob Arum as much as the next guy but he literally spoke for 7 minutes without saying anything. He says he's lying, they haven't agreed to anything, it's all smoke and mirrors but no actual fucking SUBSTANCE. He's mentioning rematch clauses, gloves, ring entry, its like he's either out of the loop or NOTHING's been going on these past 2 months. Are they trying to sew the seeds of "there were no negotiations" AGAIN? Is there a 3rd party who could vouch for either of these two camps? 

Because at the moment there are all these rumors that Floyd negotiating with someone else is "imminent" and NO OTHER COMMENT whereas at least it looks like Pacquiao's side is at least trying to give the time of day before they hop ship


----------



## Gero

Its all over Twitter Floyd has called off negotiations..... can't find a solid source though.

I can't believe i've been sucked into all this bullshit again and i'm sat refeshing my twitter feed after vowing about 3 years ago that the fight has lost its lustre!!


----------



## Mrboogie23

Gero said:


> Its all over Twitter Floyd has called off negotiations..... can't find a solid source though.
> 
> I can't believe i've been sucked into all this bullshit again and i'm sat refeshing my twitter feed after vowing about 3 years ago that the fight has lost its lustre!!


Fuck them both.


----------



## ChampionsForever

If that's true, Mayweather can suck a dick, I hope his next fight sells 10k PPV'S and he gets KTFO, for fuck sakes, this is torture, if this comes out as basically being down to an Arum vs Mayweather bad blood thing then fuck both of them, both of their next fights are now irrelevant.


----------



## Mrboogie23

ChampionsForever said:


> If that's true, Mayweather can suck a dick, I hope his next fight sells 10k PPV'S and he gets KTFO, for fuck sakes, this is torture, if this comes out as basically being down to an Arum vs Mayweather bad blood thing then fuck both of them, both of their next fights are now irrelevant.


This.


----------



## Reppin501

There is no excuse for the fight not happening...


----------



## bballchump11

Man screw these assholes


----------



## El-Terrible

Its not off, all that happened is Mayweather posted a link to Ariza interview where he said it's all Arums fault. The same Ariza who said in 2010 Mayweather was too scared to risk his 0 against Pacquiao

Mayweather contradicts himself, does any one even think he's involved in negotiations? He gets updates from Haymon and Espinoza in the same way PacquiAo does

I'll believe it's off when Espiniza or Arum confirm it


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> Its not off, all that happened is Mayweather posted a link to Ariza interview where he said it's all Arums fault. The same Ariza who said in 2010 Mayweather was too scared to risk his 0 against Pacquiao
> 
> Mayweather contradicts himself, does any one even think he's involved in negotiations? He gets updates from Haymon and Espinoza in the same way PacquiAo does
> 
> I'll believe it's off when Espiniza or Arum confirm it


Well if that's what they're basing it off of, then Floyd said himself two days ago that they're still negotiating


----------



## ChampionsForever

If Floyd wants it to happen, it will happen. If it doesn't, we all know what's up.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

smh fuck em. if its Cotto part 2 i wouldn't care if it backfires and he loses. i don't give a fuck what they do if theyre not facing eachother. get out of the sport for good.


----------



## bballchump11

~Cellzki~ said:


> smh fuck em. if its Cotto part 2 i wouldn't care if it backfires and he loses. i don't give a fuck what they do if theyre not facing eachother. get out of the sport for good.


yeah if they didn't even start negotiations and Floyd fought Khan in May, I wouldn't have had a problem with it. But the fact that they made it sit through this bullshit again just pisses me and I'm sure the rest of fans off.

And on another topic


----------



## ElKiller

Smith comes off like biased moron.


----------



## Mrboogie23

ElKiller said:


> Smith comes off like biased moron.


His voice bugs me but I agree with him about certain things. Not all things, just some.


----------



## Mal

My guess is that a big part of the hold up, as well as contracts being officially signed, could be due to the networks fleshing out how this will go. Unless there's an agreement that SHO/HBo came up with, I doubt any contracts will be signed.


----------



## ElKiller

Mrboogie23 said:


> His voice bugs me but I agree with him about certain things. Not all things, just some.


Which things?


----------



## tliang1000

bballchump11 said:


> yeah if they didn't even start negotiations and Floyd fought Khan in May, I wouldn't have had a problem with it. But the fact that they made it sit through this bullshit again just pisses me and I'm sure the rest of fans off.
> 
> And on another topic


I agree. Everyone who is worth a shit in the nego needs to fucking talk. This shit is ridiculous.


----------



## Mal

If it's true that Arum is preventing this, and not anyone from the TMT, they can call their bluff, sign the contracts and send them off, leaving it up to TR to respond, since they supposedly agreed to all concessions.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

No one can explain how Arum is preventing the fight. Not even Floyd.

Blaming Arum is just becoming a catchphrase whenever something goes wrong.... I wish I could make these comments and have Floyd prove this theory wrong, but he won't say anything


----------



## genaro g

I don't buy this whole issue/rumor of the networks not coming to an agreement. Floyd and SHO hold all the cards. I want to know what Arum has supppsedly not agreed to as Floyd keeps saying that Arum is still holding up the right. Does he want Arum to step aside and not be apart of the promotion? Cause they can agree on everything, and want Arum/Top Rank to stay out of the setting/promotions of the event and there's no way Arum agrees to that. He built Pac and will be involved with this fight as long as Pac is under contract. I've always believed this fight would not happen as long as Pac has a contract with Top Rank which ends this year as well as Floyds with SHO, so if it ever happens. I'm banking on 2016 as long as Pac isn't dumb enough to sign with TR, AGAIN.


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558412135647043585
good news


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558412135647043585
> good news


Can't see it.


----------



## Mal

genaro g said:


> I don't buy this whole issue/rumor of the networks not coming to an agreement. Floyd and *SHO hold all the cards.* I want to know what Arum has supppsedly not agreed to as Floyd keeps saying that Arum is still holding up the right. Does he want Arum to step aside and not be apart of the promotion? Cause they can agree on everything, and want Arum/Top Rank to stay out of the setting/promotions of the event and there's no way Arum agrees to that. He built Pac and will be involved with this fight as long as Pac is under contract. I've always believed this fight would not happen as long as Pac has a contract with Top Rank which ends this year as well as Floyds with SHO, so if it ever happens. I'm banking on 2016 as long as Pac isn't dumb enough to sign with TR, AGAIN.


I agree with most of this. But the section I put in bold, you have to remember, HBO has deeper pockets then SHO. I would also gander that the prior network collaboration, Lewis vs. Tyson, is something that each side would take into consideration and look into. Just my guess though.

One thing i have to say, it's asinine for FMjr to want Top Rank to be completely un-invovled in this. If that's a deal breaker, then one would have to put the blame on FMjr's team for this fight falling apart again.


----------



## bballchump11

Mal said:


> I agree with most of this. But the section I put in bold, you have to remember, HBO has deeper pockets then SHO. I would also gander that the prior network collaboration, Lewis vs. Tyson, is something that each side would take into consideration and look into. Just my guess though.
> 
> One thing i have to say, it's asinine for FMjr to want Top Rank to be completely un-invovled in this. If that's a deal breaker, then one would have to put the blame on FMjr's team for this fight falling apart again.


Lance Pugmire of latimes said in regards to the old Lewis/Tyson fight that the winner of Lewis/Tyson (Lewis & HBO) won the right to show the replay for free the week following. This time around, HBO doesn't want to do that deal since Floyd is a 3-1 favorite. So there's been some issues with that


----------



## genaro g

Mal said:


> I agree with most of this. But the section I put in bold, you have to remember, HBO has deeper pockets then SHO. I would also gander that the prior network collaboration, Lewis vs. Tyson, is something that each side would take into consideration and look into. Just my guess though.
> 
> One thing i have to say, it's asinine for FMjr to want Top Rank to be completely un-invovled in this. If that's a deal breaker, then one would have to put the blame on FMjr's team for this fight falling apart again.


Yeahvit just doesn't make sense that Arum and Pac are saying everything has been agreed to, yet Floyd is saying that Bob Arum hasn't agreed. Maybe Floyd wants Mayweather promotions to be the lead promoter and handle the majority of how the event is handled and promoted. Top Rank did have some leverage with taking the May 2nd date with Cotto vs Canelo but Floyd obviously has Cotto on hold so Cotto has now become Floyd's bargaining chip and is trying to get a bit more out of the deal as he keeps mentioning that it's Top Rank that's been hard to deal with.


----------



## genaro g

bballchump11 said:


> Lance Pugmire of latimes said in regards to the old Lewis/Tyson fight that the winner of Lewis/Tyson (Lewis & HBO) won the right to show the replay for free the week following. This time around, HBO doesn't want to do that deal since Floyd is a 3-1 favorite. So there's been some issues with that


Supposedly that's been an issue. I doubt that's the sole reason why this fight hasn't been signed yet


----------



## Mrboogie23

ElKiller said:


> Which things?


Getting everyone to sit down and work it out in front of cameras on espn.


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> Lance Pugmire of latimes said in regards to the old Lewis/Tyson fight that the winner of Lewis/Tyson (Lewis & HBO) won the right to show the replay for free the week following. This time around, HBO doesn't want to do that deal since Floyd is a 3-1 favorite. So there's been some issues with that


Ah. Thanks BBall.


----------



## Mal

genaro g said:


> Yeahvit just doesn't make sense that Arum and Pac are saying everything has been agreed to, yet Floyd is saying that Bob Arum hasn't agreed. Maybe Floyd wants Mayweather promotions to be the lead promoter and handle the majority of how the event is handled and promoted. Top Rank did have some leverage with taking the May 2nd date with Cotto vs Canelo but Floyd obviously has Cotto on hold so Cotto has now become Floyd's bargaining chip and is trying to get a bit more out of the deal as he keeps mentioning that it's Top Rank that's been hard to deal with.


For a fight this big, I would be surprised if Mayweather Promotions took the lead, since they essentially have essentially zero experience in promoting fights, especially fights this large.


----------



## Mal

Mrboogie23 said:


> Getting everyone to sit down and work it out in front of cameras on espn.


I agree the need to get together. But suggesting all need to get all in front of a camera to discuss negotiation comes off as a little naive. I doubt anyone would agree to a circus like that.


----------



## genaro g

Mal said:


> For a fight this big, I would be surprised if Mayweather Promotions took the lead, since they essentially have essentially zero experience in promoting fights, especially fights this large.


Well according to Floyd, his team with Mayweather Promotions handled the ins and outs of Mayweather Maidana II. But he was very unhappy with Leonard in regards to a lot of the decisions he made, which is why he nearly fired him. Also I read that Schaefer should be able to work in boxing fairly soon, as early as this summer. I think Floyd would most definitely want Mayweather promotions to handle the event but maybe he'd rather hold out til Schaefer is available. He even mentioned Pacs low PPV #s again, even tho Pac has agreed to 60/40. Everyone wants to know what is it exactly that Floyd wants.


----------



## bballchump11

genaro g said:


> Supposedly that's been an issue. I doubt that's the sole reason why this fight hasn't been signed yet


well you have to come to agreement on these type of things before any contract can be formulated. Also according to Karceno (you can question his credibility, but he's proven to have inside information) that HBO don't want to pay Mayweather on the back end claiming that "Mayweather is a Showtime fighter".


----------



## quincy k

genaro g said:


> Well according to Floyd, his team with Mayweather Promotions handled the ins and outs of Mayweather Maidana II. But he was very unhappy with Leonard in regards to a lot of the decisions he made, which is why he nearly fired him. Also I read that Schaefer should be able to work in boxing fairly soon, as early as this summer. I think Floyd would most definitely want Mayweather promotions to handle the event but maybe he'd rather hold out til Schaefer is available. He even mentioned Pacs low PPV #s again, even tho Pac has agreed to 60/40. Everyone wants to know what is it exactly that Floyd wants.


http://www.lipstickalley.com/showthread.php/767060-Leonard-Ellerbe-Mayweather-s-CEO-Fired

three time positive ped test user mayweather used leonard as the fall guy when he claimed that ellerbe asked the wba and wbc to have maidana be his 154 mandatory. even the most clueless flomo that has lived his whole life in flomo land is not going to believe that floyd did not himself petition to have the maidana rematch as his 154 defense as it wouldve been over one year since he defended the belt without injury, illness or any other extenuating circumstances(promoter lawsuit ie ward/garcia).

_*

â€œI think weâ€™re just getting to a point where weâ€™re outgrowing each other,â€ Mayweather told Fight Hype regarding his relationship with Ellerbe. â€œI think I just see things my way and I think he sees things in another way. For example, this time around when I went out and fought, my WBC and WBA titles in both weight classes were on the line and I didnâ€™t approve of that at all. Thatâ€™s something I didnâ€™t approve of. Also, my daughter was sitting in the front row and her mother wasnâ€™t sitting next to her, so the ticket arrangements were totally wrong.

*_


----------



## Kalash

You know what just hit me... what if Manny is just acting like he wants the fight to get attention so he can promote that new documentary of him? I mean, when you see him in recent interviews, he always promotes the documentary but doesn't seem very enthusiastic about the fight. When people ask him if the fight will happen he has the same expresion as if he's asked if Santa Claus is real...


----------



## Rooster4Life

Kalash said:


> You know what just hit me... what if Manny is just acting like he wants the fight to get attention so he can promote that new documentary of him? I mean, when you see him in recent interviews, he always promotes the documentary but doesn't seem very enthusiastic about the fight. When people ask him if the fight will happen he has the same expresion as if he's asked if Santa Claus is real...


i think the expression is more of "Im fucking tired of talking about a fight that should have happened years ago", that is understandable


----------



## Rooster4Life




----------



## Kalash

Rooster4Life said:


> i think the expression is more of "Im fucking tired of talking about a fight that should have happened years ago", that is understandable


Dunno, just hope it's not a publicity stunt and at least one side is actually trying to make it happen...


----------



## gander tasco




----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558482791470342146
while Espinoza says this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558464876797251584


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

@bballchump11

http://au.ibtimes.com/sugar-ray-leo...-some-very-reliable-sources-fights-gonna-come

Your fav SRL believes it'll happen.

He's very smart and as good an insider as anyone minus the guys directly involved in the negotiations.


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @bballchump11
> 
> http://au.ibtimes.com/sugar-ray-leo...-some-very-reliable-sources-fights-gonna-come
> 
> Your fav SRL believes it'll happen.
> 
> He's very smart and as good an insider as anyone minus the guys directly involved in the negotiations.


Yeah I saw him say that in a fighthype interview. I must say that Arum slipped up in that video Espinoza posted. He's lying now.

"The networks agreed" "sign the contract". Fuck off Bob


----------



## ~Cellzki~

gander tasco said:


>


well if this is true, they should post the contract/documents publicly that they supposedly signed. it would make floyd look bad and put pressure on him. bob arum yapping doesn't convince me.


----------



## bballchump11

~Cellzki~ said:


> well if this is true, they should post the contract/documents publicly that they supposedly signed. it would make floyd look bad and put pressure on him. bob arum yapping doesn't convince me.


yeah I agree or take up Stephen A Smith and go on FirstTake.

I believe that they should negotiate behind the scenes, but we're beyond that point now especially if "everything is done".


----------



## ~Cellzki~

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I saw him say that in a fighthype interview. I must say that Arum slipped up in that video Espinoza posted. He's lying now.
> 
> "The networks agreed" "sign the contract". Fuck off Bob


yeah this whole thing seems fishy. as usual. just one mans word against the others. i wanna see some documentation.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I agree or take up Stephen A Smith and go on FirstTake.
> 
> I believe that they should negotiate behind the scenes, but we're beyond that now agespecially if "everything is done".


agreed


----------



## gander tasco

~Cellzki~ said:


> well if this is true, they should post the contract/documents publicly that they supposedly signed. it would make floyd look bad and put pressure on him. bob arum yapping doesn't convince me.


I dont think bob ever explicitly said there was a signed contract. When he says "signed off on" I'm assuming he means given the ok , i.e. agreed on terms with Floyd's camp. He said in the video lawyers are drawing up contracts. It seems at this point details are being hashed out between the the networks, &/or maybe Floyd's got some more issues or he's holding out for some reason - god knows that wouldn't be surprising.


----------



## El-Terrible

~Cellzki~ said:


> well if this is true, they should post the contract/documents publicly that they supposedly signed. it would make floyd look bad and put pressure on him. bob arum yapping doesn't convince me.


i believe no formal contract has been signed. Let's look at this logically. The only thing Espinoza picked out from that was "what did he sign"...so it's clear the final draft has not been signed

what is also clear and most important is Espinoza AND Mayweather have not denied once that Pacquiao's side have agreed to every term. It is also clear from Espinoza that the networks have been talking. So if you tally that up with Arum then it's fair to say that Arum isn't lying about them having agreed to all fight terms

Mayweather is as big a liar as Arum. Make no mistake, he is being pressured into this fight


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH

bballchump11 said:


> Lance Pugmire of latimes said in regards to the old Lewis/Tyson fight that the winner of Lewis/Tyson (Lewis & HBO) won the right to show the replay for free the week following. This time around, HBO doesn't want to do that deal since Floyd is a 3-1 favorite. So there's been some issues with that


For interest how much bigger than SHO are HBO?


----------



## JohnAnthony

~Cellzki~ said:


> agreed


So you agree that everything should be behind the scenes and also want them to release documentation to show you what they've signed.

atsch


----------



## JohnAnthony

There were a few Rumours that plan was to announce fight at SuperBowl.

Anyone still see this as a Possibility.


----------



## El-Terrible

JohnAnthony said:


> So you agree that everything should be behind the scenes and also want them to release documentation to show you what they've signed.
> 
> atsch


This is what Arum said last night. Stephen Espinoza is clutching at straws with his tweet:

â€œThe latest isâ€¦everything is agreed to. Weâ€™ve been negotiating this for four weeks, more than four weeks. Weâ€™ve finally reached an agreement on all points,â€ Arum told ESNEWS.

â€œ*The lawyers are circulating documents*, and everybody is acting very, very positive about the fight happening, with the exception of Mr. Mayweather, who has his own agenda.â€

There is nothing whatsoever from Mayweather's side, that this is untrue.


----------



## El-Terrible

JohnAnthony said:


> There were a few Rumours that plan was to announce fight at SuperBowl.
> 
> Anyone still see this as a Possibility.


If it gets signed before then it will come out before, but I think they will most definitely have some part of the promotion at Superbowl


----------



## DobyZhee

The fight is still on until Floyd doesn't say so.

He's backed into a corner. He's fuckin with you all..

On May 2nd, me b ball, mr Tony and Lance Uppercut gonna be ballin


----------



## El-Terrible

DobyZhee said:


> The fight is still on until Floyd doesn't say so.
> 
> He's backed into a corner. He's fuckin with you all..
> 
> On May 2nd, me b ball, mr Tony and Lance Uppercut gonna be ballin


All I see is Floyd desperately trying to get out of it, and Espinoza making very poor attempts to detract attention away from Mayweather's obvious desperation by attempting to corroborate that Arum is lying - when in fact he's nitpicked on the "we've signed", which was obviously a throwaway comment and was corrected in further quotes from Arum on the same day. Espinoza never makes any observations on the claims that Pacquiao has agreed on every term (meaning he has)


----------



## DobyZhee

El-Terrible said:


> All I see is Floyd desperately trying to get out of it, and Espinoza making very poor attempts to detract attention away from Mayweather's obvious desperation by attempting to corroborate that Arum is lying - when in fact he's nitpicked on the "we've signed", which was obviously a throwaway comment and was corrected in further quotes from Arum on the same day. Espinoza never makes any observations on the claims that Pacquiao has agreed on every term (meaning he has)


I think it's more on Espinoza than Bob. Espinoza has to deliver Floyd to showtime even if that means Floyd fights Cotto or Khan.

Pacquiao is pigeonholed as well. If he's gonna move on and he probably will I would hope his next fight is Broner or Walters.

I think Pacquiao Broner would be everyone's second shitty choice.

The fight is still on, he'll announce before the month is over


----------



## Kurushi

Pretty good Scottish accent


----------



## quincy k

Kurushi said:


> Pretty good Scottish accent


i have no idea why anyone would hate manny pacqiuao


----------



## quincy k

DobyZhee said:


> The fight is still on until Floyd doesn't say so.
> 
> He's backed into a corner. He's fuckin with you all..
> 
> On May 2nd, me b ball, mr Tony and Lance Uppercut gonna be ballin


the last time manny pacqiuaou agreed to all mayweathers ridiculous demands(money split/14 day random blood/random urine day of fight/blood thereafter) at the end of may 2010...

floyd didnt fight for a year and a half


 2011-09-17146Â½Victor Ortiz147*29*-*2*-*2*

MGM Grand, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWKO412
 time: 2:59 | referee: Joe Cortez | judge: Jerry Roth | judge: Adalaide Byrd | judge: Glenn Trowbridge 
WBC World welterweight title (supervisor: Jose Sulaiman)
Ortiz penalized 1 point in rd 4 for head-butt. Ortiz down rd 4.
 
2010-05-01146Shane Mosley147*46*-*5*-*0*

MGM Grand, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWUD1212


rofl lmfao


----------



## Abraham

quincy k said:


> i have no idea why anyone would hate manny pacqiuao


Most of the hate for Pac is proxy hate.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

quincy k said:


> i have no idea why anyone would hate manny pacqiuao


Floyd's nuts in the throat causes severe and irrational hate for Manny...


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog

Abraham said:


> Most of the hate for Pac is proxy hate.


He's a disingenuous phony who gets coddled by the media. Its because his english is bad though so he gets the kid gloves treatment.


----------



## quincy k

BoxingJabsBlog said:


> He's a disingenuous phony who gets coddled by the media. Its because his english is bad though so he gets the kid gloves treatment.


i would think that most people not living in flomo land would think that floyd is the disingenuous phony being some clown who says that hes going to clean up the sport of boxing by mandating PED testing when it was he himself that tested positive for PEDS on three separate occasions.

http://www.maxboxing.com/news/max-boxing-news/the-ped-mess-part-one


----------



## voodoo5

DobyZhee said:


> The fight is still on until Floyd doesn't say so.
> 
> He's backed into a corner. He's fuckin with you all..
> 
> On May 2nd, me b ball, mr Tony and Lance Uppercut gonna be ballin


HBO and Showtime have more say on the announcement than FLoyd does. That is their forte.

He is backed into a corner, thats for sure; too bad his ability to fuck with people only comes at expense to himself.


----------



## Reppin501

JohnAnthony said:


> There were a few Rumours that plan was to announce fight at SuperBowl.
> 
> Anyone still see this as a Possibility.


I've thought this the entire time...the floating of the false opponents Alexander, Khan, Cotto...is kind of a trademark of his right before the announcement...All eyes are on the Super Bowl, no better time to do it than to have a Super Bowl commercial announcing the fight. That would be huge, and I would not at all be shocked by that.


----------



## Reppin501

quincy k said:


> i would think that most people not living in flomo land would think that floyd is the disingenuous phony being some clown who says that hes going to clean up the sport of boxing by mandating PED testing when it was he himself that tested positive for PEDS on three separate occasions.
> 
> http://www.maxboxing.com/news/max-boxing-news/the-ped-mess-part-one


Dude...in all seriousness, this is a boxing board...with boxing fans...we follow this shit...we all know about this rinky dink bullshit ass blog that you keep posting as if it's breaking news, that shit was like 2-3 years ago. It's not talked about because everybody knows you'd be no better off linking to a post on a message board, this shit is garbage.


----------



## Rigondeaux

Reppin501 said:


> I've thought this the entire time...the floating of the false opponents Alexander, Khan, Cotto...is kind of a trademark of his right before the announcement...All eyes are on the Super Bowl, no better time to do it than to have a Super Bowl commercial announcing the fight. That would be huge, and I would not at all be shocked by that.


I would be pretty damn shocked. To think these buffoons are that organized...nah I think Bob is literally planning Pac-Jessie Vargas


----------



## Ivan Drago

Reppin501 said:


> Dude...in all seriousness, this is a boxing board...with boxing fans...we follow this shit...we all know about this rinky dink bullshit ass blog that you keep posting as if it's breaking news, that shit was like 2-3 years ago. It's not talked about because everybody knows you'd be no better off linking to a post on a message board, this shit is garbage.


I think Thomas Hauser has a bit more credibility than that.


----------



## Rigondeaux

quincy k said:


> i would think that most people not living in flomo land would think that floyd is the disingenuous phony being some clown who says that hes going to clean up the sport of boxing by mandating PED testing when it was he himself that tested positive for PEDS on three separate occasions.
> 
> http://www.maxboxing.com/news/max-boxing-news/the-ped-mess-part-one


Who do you think we are posting that bullshit article? Some casuals that get their boxing update from an ESPN app? gtfo


----------



## Reppin501

Ivan Drago said:


> I think Thomas Hauser has a bit more credibility than that.


Thomas Hauser didn't "report" this...he passed on what he got from Gabe, which hasn't shown to be worth the paper it was written on.


----------



## quincy k

Reppin501 said:


> Dude...in all seriousness, this is a boxing board...with boxing fans...we follow this shit...we all know about this rinky dink bullshit ass blog that you keep posting as if it's breaking news, that shit was like 2-3 years ago. It's not talked about because everybody knows you'd be no better off linking to a post on a message board, this shit is garbage.


its a public record in a court of law; floyds refusal to not submit his three negative test results that have been alleged to be tested positive

what do you not understand about that?


----------



## Ivan Drago

Reppin501 said:


> Thomas Hauser didn't "report" this...he passed on what he got from Gabe, which hasn't shown to be worth the paper it was written on.


He doesn't allege anything against Floyd, it's an interesting article. To be honest both sides need to drop the PED argument until there is something concrete against either guy. It just adds to shit I'm guessing most guys just come in here to see whether the fight is signed yet.


----------



## quincy k

Ivan Drago said:


> I think Thomas Hauser has a bit more credibility than that.


thomas hauser is an ivy league Columbia law graduate whose first published book was nominated for a Pulitzer Prize

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Hauser

lmfao rofl

fuken clueless flomos


----------



## quincy k

Rigondeaux said:


> Who do you think we are posting that bullshit article? Some casuals that get their boxing update from an ESPN app? gtfo


floyd mayweather has been linked to three positive PED test results

he was then asked to submit those test results in his defense at pacquiaous defamation lawsuit..the lawsuit that floyd bent down on his knees and was made to proclaim paqs innocence for an undisclosed settlement along with 100k in paqs legal fees

instead of producing three negative tests results to squash any rumors floyd produced nothing

my guess is that 99.9999 percent of people not living in flomo land that were alleged to have had positive PED tests results would have no problem producing negative tests results if asked to so regardless if it were in a court of law or not.


----------



## Reppin501

quincy k said:


> thomas hauser is an ivy league Columbia law graduate whose first published book was nominated for a Pulitzer Prize
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Hauser
> 
> lmfao rofl
> 
> fuken clueless flomos


Thomas Hauser didn't then, and never has "reported" this, he referenced it as a rumor, Hauser's resume/credibility have nothing to do with the validity of this rumor. Gabe Montoya made this up, has provided zero evidence to support it, and there is no reason to believe it to be true, hence the reason it hasn't been picked up by any other publications and/or reporters. If Floyd popped dirty, it would be a HUGE story, and if anyone believed this to be true, they would aggressively pursue these sources as to expose him, that's the way the media works.


----------



## quincy k

Reppin501 said:


> Thomas Hauser didn't then, and never has "reported" this, he referenced it as a rumor, Hauser's resume/credibility have nothing to do with the validity of this rumor. Gabe Montoya made this up, has provided zero evidence to support it, and there is no reason to believe it to be true, hence the reason it hasn't been picked up by any other publications and/or reporters. If Floyd popped dirty, it would be a HUGE story, and if anyone believed this to be true, they would aggressively pursue these sources as to expose him, that's the way the media works.


what does gabe montoya have to do with the fact that

1) floyd mayweather has allegedly been linked to three positive sample "A" PED test results for three separate fights

2) mayweather was asked in a court of law to produce his test results during manny pacquiaos defamation lawsuit

3) mayweather failed to produce said tests results when 99.99999 percent of people woudlve produced the results if said results were indeed negative

what do you not understand about this and the fact that gabe montoya has nothing with what happened in the above scenario?

why didnt floyd mayweather produce his test results?


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> what does gabe montoya have to do with the fact that
> 
> 1) floyd mayweather has allegedly been linked to three positive sample "A" PED test results for three separate fights
> 
> 2) mayweather was asked in a court of law to produce his test results during manny pacquiaos defamation lawsuit
> 
> 3) mayweather failed to produce said tests results when 99.99999 percent of people woudlve produced the results if said results were indeed negative
> 
> what do you not understand about this and the fact that gabe montoya has nothing with what happened in the above scenario?
> 
> why didnt floyd mayweather produce his test results?


yo i don't think anyone is following what you are yapping about man. What is your point again? That you believe everything you hear, no matter what source or whatever?


----------



## bballchump11

Ok, now I know Arum is lying

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19141.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

Before I gave him the benefit of the doubt and though well maybe his side was done and were waiting on Floyd/Showtime to finish everything with HBO. But he's trying to say now that everybody including the networks have agreed and that they have signed the contracts.

Well according to Les Monves, Mayweather, Espinoza and Lance Pugmire, negotiations are still on going and there are no contracts formed yet. Arum better not fuck us over.


----------



## bballchump11

~Cellzki~ said:


> yeah this whole thing seems fishy. as usual. just one mans word against the others. i wanna see some documentation.


yeah I feel you. I really am starting to think Arum is straight up lying now. They haven't signed shit because negotiations are still going on and everybody involved including 3rd parties are saying that. The only people saying it's a done deal is Arum, Koncz and Manny. I see where Ariza is coming from now.

If you signed something then prove it. Tell us what is on this fake contract or put it up for us to see.



ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> For interest how much bigger than SHO are HBO?


In 2013, HBO had 28.7 million subscribers in the US. 114 million worldwide which is a surprise to me because I didn't even know they showed HBO globally. 
http://variety.com/2013/digital/news/netflix-surpasses-hbo-in-u-s-subscribers-1200406437/

Showtime has 23 million as of the start of 2014
http://variety.com/2014/digital/new...le-are-canceling-hbo-and-showtime-1201065399/


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I feel you. I really am starting to think Arum is straight up lying now. They haven't signed shit because negotiations are still going on and everybody involved including 3rd parties are saying that. The only people saying it's a done deal is Arum, Koncz and Manny. I see where Ariza is coming from now.
> 
> If you signed something then prove it. Tell us what is on this fake contract or put it up for us to see.
> 
> In 2013, HBO had 28.7 million subscribers in the US. 114 million worldwide which is a surprise to me because I didn't even know they showed HBO globally.
> http://variety.com/2013/digital/news/netflix-surpasses-hbo-in-u-s-subscribers-1200406437/
> 
> Showtime has 23 million as of the start of 2014
> http://variety.com/2014/digital/new...le-are-canceling-hbo-and-showtime-1201065399/


Cheers fella.
Big audiences for both but HBO worldwide is huge.


----------



## church11

the reason i think the whole contract thing is a lie is because lawyers won't draft up a contract for free, especially for a fight that will be worth this much money. why would the top rank pay their lawyers to draft up this contract to send to floyd if the network thing hasn't been 100% completely worked out?

three weeks ago, manny posted an instagram pic with him in front of a fire with a caption that says "i'm just waiting here for him to sign the contract," which disputes the point someone earlier posted that suggested he's merely agreed/signed on, not literally signed on. 

neither of these things make sense, and i agree that arum is being a fuckwad


----------



## gander tasco

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I feel you. I really am starting to think Arum is straight up lying now. They haven't signed shit because negotiations are still going on and everybody involved including 3rd parties are saying that. The only people saying it's a done deal is Arum, Koncz and Manny. I see where Ariza is coming from now.
> 
> If you signed something then prove it. Tell us what is on this fake contract or put it up for us to see.


Again, did Arum actually explicitly say there was a signed contract , or is he saying they agreed on terms? "We signed off on everything" doesn't necessarily mean signed a sheet of paper, it probably just means they ok'd the terms from Floyd's camp and are waiting for a response. Its pretty clear from whats leaked out that there with the last thing we heard was that the networks had some disagreements to work out. That Karceno guy you keep posting videos about said Floyd has a money dispute with HBO. So if you believe that, signs lead to issues with networks and Floyd . Pac's side have kept their story straight and until someone comes out and specifically says what their doing to prevent the fight, there's nothing to go on. And Ariza has 0 credibility , I don't know why you'd even use him as a reference.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

JohnAnthony said:


> There were a few Rumours that plan was to announce fight at SuperBowl.
> 
> Anyone still see this as a Possibility.


emmanuel's deadline is jan 31st

superbowl is feb 1st

It makes sense


----------



## bballchump11

gander tasco said:


> Again, did Arum actually explicity say there was a signed contract , or is he saying they agreed on terms. "We signed off on everything" doesn't necessarily mean signed a sheet of paper, it probably just means they ok'd the terms from Floyd's camp. If your gonna say he's lying think the burdon of proof is on you. You can't keep doing this ARum blame game and never provides reasons or proof. Its pretty clear from whats leaked out that there with the last thing we heard was that the networks had some disagreements to work out. That Karceno guy you keep posting videos about said Floyd has a money dispute with HBO. So if you believe that, signs lead to issues with networks and Floyd . Pac's side have kept their story straight and until someone comes out and specifically says what their doing to prevent the fight, there's nothing to go on. And Ariza has 0 credibility , I don't know why you'd even use him as a reference.


Arum said that everybody agreed including the networks. That there is just a bold faced lie.

Lance Pugmire says the networks are still in talks (reporter of the La time)
Espinoza says it (Showtime President)
Karceno says it (yeah not the best source, but he has inside info)
Mayweather says they're still negotiating

and I'm not saying Arum is preventing the fight from being made. I never said that or said I believed that. I'm saying that he's LYING about them signing any contract or that negotiations are done.

and yes I've heard Arum say that they signed a contract. I'll look for the video


----------



## bballchump11

Right here, Arum is lying his ass off.


----------



## Freedom2014




----------



## Chatty

I just hope if they can't agree on fighting this time if they will agree to sign a contract they will never negotiate again and just fuck off. A massive waste of everyones time.


----------



## Drunkenboat

Whats everybody think of Mayweather taking off to Australia when being in the middle of negotiating the biggest fight of all time? And the other fact that it means he will be overseas when Pacman's deadline runs out?


----------



## sugarshane_24

Drunkenboat said:


> Whats everybody think of Mayweather taking off to Australia when being in the middle of negotiating the biggest fight of all time? And the other fact that it means he will be overseas when Pacman's deadline runs out?


Floyd fans will just counter that Pac went to UK too. :lol:


----------



## steviebruno

Drunkenboat said:


> Whats everybody think of Mayweather taking off to Australia when being in the middle of negotiating the biggest fight of all time? And the other fact that it means he will be overseas when Pacman's deadline runs out?


I'm thinking he's a huge tennis fan.


----------



## Mal

This thread should be only open to posting 1-2 days a week. There needs to be some time to let thing play out w/o posters coming to give their conspiracy theories or just to play the blame game.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

Drunkenboat said:


> Whats everybody think of Mayweather taking off to Australia when being in the middle of negotiating the biggest fight of all time? And the other fact that it means he will be overseas when Pacman's deadline runs out?





sugarshane_24 said:


> Floyd fans will just counter that Pac went to UK too. :lol:


His last appearance is on the 29th there isn't it? I'm sure he'll be back by the 30th.


----------



## Reppin501

Drunkenboat said:


> Whats everybody think of Mayweather taking off to Australia when being in the middle of negotiating the biggest fight of all time? And the other fact that it means he will be overseas when Pacman's deadline runs out?


Ive never been to Australia but I'm fairly certain they have phones and computers there...I'm like 90% sure. I kid bro...


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


>


I'll take this as they've already signed the fight and are purposely trolling the media for hype purposes


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558783384055320576


----------



## allenko1

they think people are stupid. they really do...


----------



## bjl12

bballchump11 said:


>


I literally said this exact thing a couple of days ago..."there is no contract", but some idiots on here (dumb pacfucks) don't understand that. If they're still working on terms, there can't be a contract. However, Pacfucks will be Pacfucks so the Pacfuck himself makes up stories in his head and rambles to the press about signing a roll of toilet paper and calling it a contract. There is no contract yet because the terms aren't even set yet. This doesn't mean Floyd isn't ducking but it also means that Pacfuck himself might actually be the one ducking (his insistence and emphasis on him already signing an imaginary contract indicates he wants people to think exactly opposite of what's really happening).

Not big on Floyd, but I really hate the Pacfuck and his Pacfuck groupies (to include at least 10 people on this site) as well as Ole Rob Arum and sidekick Michael Thievin Ass Koncszszxz.


----------



## mrtony80

Jesus fucking Christ, what a circus.


----------



## knowimuch

Drunkenboat said:


> Whats everybody think of Mayweather taking off to Australia when being in the middle of negotiating the biggest fight of all time? And the other fact that it means he will be overseas when Pacman's deadline runs out?


Doesn't really effect it, I mean I think Pac is in the Phillipines most of the time and it doesn't effect him for signing a fight and negotiating. And he's the one with a language barrier


----------



## PetetheKing

So how's this circle jerk going.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

delete


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> i would think that most people not living in flomo land would think that floyd is the disingenuous phony being some clown who says that hes going to clean up the sport of boxing by mandating PED testing when it was he himself that tested positive for PEDS on three separate occasions.
> 
> http://www.maxboxing.com/news/max-boxing-news/the-ped-mess-part-one


1. To be honest, I've never even heard of Thomas Hauser before all of this. You speak of him like he's Bert Sugar or something.

2. Why is Gabe Montoya and Hauser the ONLY journalists covering this? If it was any factual information, surely this would at least be on ESPN, yahoo, msnbc, abc, etc...

3. You said it's public information that Mayweather refused to show his 3 negative tests. That doesn't mean they were positive, but even if it did, can you at least provide documentation of this "public information" you're talking about?

4. Going off your theory, Mayweather refusing to show 3 negative tests = Guilty. Pac refusing testing in general without stipulations and cut offs = Not Guilty?


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> 1. To be honest, I've never even heard of Thomas Hauser before all of this. You speak of him like he's Bert Sugar or something.
> 
> 2. Why is Gabe Montoya and Hauser the ONLY journalists covering this? If it was any factual information, surely this would at least be on ESPN, yahoo, msnbc, abc, etc...
> 
> 3. You said it's public information that Mayweather refused to show his 3 negative tests. That doesn't mean they were positive, but even if it did, can you at least provide documentation of this "public information" you're talking about?
> 
> 4. Going off your theory, Mayweather refusing to show 3 negative tests = Guilty. Pac refusing testing in general without stipulations and cut offs = Not Guilty?


it is a court record that manny pacquiao attorney asked for floyds test results. court records are public

exactly what does manny pacqiaou have to do with floyd mayweather refusing to show his negative tests results that were alleged to be positive? i dont understand what one would have to do with the other

regardless, floyd mayweather himself said that paq is "not guilty" of using peds so there is really no reason to debate the subject

http://blacksportsonline.com/home/2...-defamation-lawsuit-against-floyd-mayweather/

*â€œFloyd Mayweather Jr., Floyd Mayweather Sr., Roger Mayweather and Mayweather Promotions wish to make it clear that they never intended to claim that Manny Pacquiao has used or is using any performance enhancing drugs, nor are they aware of any evidence that Manny Pacquiao has used performance enhancing drugs. Manny Pacquiao is a great champion, and no one should construe any of our prior remarks as claiming that Manny Pacquiao has used performance enhancing drugs.â€*


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> it is a court record that manny pacquiao attorney asked for floyds test results. court records are public
> 
> exactly what does manny pacqiaou have to do with floyd mayweather refusing to show his negative tests results that were alleged to be positive? i dont understand what one would have to do with the other
> 
> regardless, floyd mayweather himself said that paq is "not guilty" of using peds so there is really no reason to debate the subject
> 
> http://blacksportsonline.com/home/2...-defamation-lawsuit-against-floyd-mayweather/
> 
> *â€œFloyd Mayweather Jr., Floyd Mayweather Sr., Roger Mayweather and Mayweather Promotions wish to make it clear that they never intended to claim that Manny Pacquiao has used or is using any performance enhancing drugs, nor are they aware of any evidence that Manny Pacquiao has used performance enhancing drugs. Manny Pacquiao is a great champion, and no one should construe any of our prior remarks as claiming that Manny Pacquiao has used performance enhancing drugs.â€*


1. You keep repeating "court records are public", yada yada, but you continue to refuse to post said public documents. You made the statement, so prove it. If not, please be quiet with your worthless spam.

2. "What does Pac have to do with Mayweather's negative results"? I'm getting tired of you talking about "Flomo-land" this and "Flomo-land" that. It's like accusing someone of being crazy, when you yourself is in a mental institution. Again, in @quincy k world, _Mayweather refusing to show 3 negative tests = Guilty. Pac refusing testing in general without stipulations and cut offs = Not Guilty?

3. I think we all can agree that Mayweather said Pac wasn't on steroids because he didn't want to pay x amount of dollars in court; NOT because he really believed that. Those not living in {insert land of your choice}, would know this._


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> 1. You keep repeating "court records are public", yada yada, but you continue to refuse to post said public documents. You made the statement, so prove it. If not, please be quiet with your worthless spam.
> 
> 2. "What does Pac have to do with Mayweather's negative results"? I'm getting tired of you talking about "Flomo-land" this and "Flomo-land" that. It's like accusing someone of being crazy, when you yourself is in a mental institution. Again, in @*quincy k* world, _Mayweather refusing to show 3 negative tests = Guilty. Pac refusing testing in general without stipulations and cut offs = Not Guilty?
> 
> 3. I think we all can agree that Mayweather said Pac wasn't on steroids because he didn't want to pay x amount of dollars in court; NOT because he really believed that. Those not living in {insert land of your choice}, would know this._


if you had a positive net worth such as thomas hauser, you would not publish or state falsities knowing that you could be sued for libel or slander such as floyd was versus manny. i know that might be a hard concpet to grasp if you dont have a nickel to your name but that is not the case with hauser, who also writes for espn and has a lot to lose by claiming that paqs attorneys asked for floyds test results and that they were never produced

http://www.maxboxing.com/news/max-boxing-news/the-ped-mess-part-one

_*In late-May, Pacquiaoâ€™s attorneys heard the rumor. On June 4, 2012, they served document demands and subpoenas on Mayweather, Mayweather Promotions, Golden Boy and USADA calling for the production of all documents that related to PED testing of Mayweather for the Shane Mosley, Victor Ortiz and Miguel Cotto fights.*_

_*The documents were not produced.

*_as for you "getting tired" of me saying that floyd failed to produce three negative tests when accused that they were deemed to be positive and formulating my own opinion that floyd use peds?

well, i have two words for you_*

*_tough shit.

im sure that a lot of pac fans are sick of hearing flomos accuse manny of using peds just the same

as for mayweather saying that paq wasnt on steroids because he didnt want to pay x amount in court...how the fuk do you know what floyd believes and doesnt believe?

did he tell you this when you saw him in flomo land?

lmfao rofl
_*

*_


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Posted on BS

"Top Rank's CEO Bob Arum is getting impatient. He says everyone is waiting for Floyd Mayweather Jr. to sign a contract for a May 2 fight with Manny Pacquiao. Arum claims there is a contract that was sent for Mayweather's signature. But Showtime Sports head Stephen Espinoza denied the existence of a contract on Twitter, although he did say all parties were working hard to make the fight a reality but they were very far away from finalizing a deal. Mayweather is not a boxer. Everybody knows that Manny accepted the terms that were negotiated for the fight [and the terms were negotiated by with everyone] including CBS and his management with Al Haymon, but Floyd Mayweather once again threw the fight because he's a chicken".

http://www.boxingscene.com/bob-arum-getting-impatient-mayweather-chicken--86658


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> if you had a positive net worth such as thomas hauser, you would not publish or state falsities knowing that you could be sued for libel or slander such as floyd was versus manny. i know that might be a hard concpet to grasp if you dont have a nickel to your name but that is not the case with hauser, who also writes for espn and has a lot to lose by claiming that paqs attorneys asked for floyds test results and that they were never produced
> 
> http://www.maxboxing.com/news/max-boxing-news/the-ped-mess-part-one
> 
> _*In late-May, Pacquiaoâ€™s attorneys heard the rumor. On June 4, 2012, they served document demands and subpoenas on Mayweather, Mayweather Promotions, Golden Boy and USADA calling for the production of all documents that related to PED testing of Mayweather for the Shane Mosley, Victor Ortiz and Miguel Cotto fights.*_
> 
> _*The documents were not produced.
> 
> *_as for you "getting tired" of me saying that floyd failed to produce three negative tests when accused that they were deemed to be positive and formulating my own opinion that floyd use peds?
> 
> well, i have two words for youtough shit.
> 
> im sure that a lot of pac fans are sick of hearing flomos accuse manny of using peds just the same
> 
> as for mayweather saying that paq wasnt on steroids because he didnt want to pay x amount in court...how the fuk do you know what floyd believes and doesnt believe?
> 
> did he tell you this when you saw him in flomo land?
> 
> lmfao rofl


1. So your telling me that your conviction to believe this story rests on "Hauser would be sued if Mayweather felt otherwise"? Why would Mayweather sue Hauser, when Hauser is simply stating what he "heard" from Montoya. How far would that really go in court? Why are we even talking about court any way? Instead of taking the test with no stipulations, Pac sued someone. That tells me all I need to know. I actually commend Team Mayweather for not suing Hauser and taking this circus further than it's already gone. I'm sure someone like yourself probably would've enjoyed the court battle over said boxer continuing to get tested and fight his battle in the ring and not in court.

2. I hope you're not really that dense that you believe that Mayweather genuinely felt that Pac wasn't on steroids? If you believe that statement, then I'm wasting my time with you. You're coming across as boxingscene's equivalent to Junior Gong. I want to hope you're not that bad, but I'm getting the feeling that I can't have an adult conversation with you and you're blatantly trolling. Especially when you quote a clear disclaimer statement from Mayweather preceding his court battle as "truth".


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> 1. So your telling me that your conviction to believe this story rests on "Hauser would be sued if Mayweather felt otherwise"? Why would Mayweather sue Hauser, when Hauser is simply stating what he "heard" from Montoya. How far would that really go in court? Why are we even talking about court any way? Instead of taking the test with no stipulations, Pac sued someone. That tells me all I need to know. I actually commend Team Mayweather for not suing Hauser and taking this circus further than it's already gone. I'm sure someone like yourself probably would've enjoyed the court battle over said boxer continuing to get tested and fight his battle in the ring and not in court.
> 
> 2. I hope you're not really that dense that you believe that Mayweather genuinely felt that Pac wasn't on steroids? If you believe that statement, then I'm wasting my time with you. You're coming across as boxingscene's Junior Gong. I want to hope you're not that bad, but I'm getting the feeling that I can't have an adult conversation with you and you're blatantly trolling. Especially when you quote a clear disclaimer statement from Mayweather preceding his court battle as "truth".


you have very little business or real world experience

what hauser wrote has absolutely nothing to do with what montoya wrote. they are two independent journalistic pieces and both journalists would be held liable for what they wrote. hauser writing that floyd never produced his test results would garner a retraction from floyds lawyers at the least and possible legal action if mayweather had indeed produced his test results as it is suspicious why he would not produce his results if they were negative

for the last time because you just dont get it.

most rational people would take it with a grain of salt with what hauser wrote regarding floyds alleged three positive test results. since there were no actual tests results to post it is simply and accusation from a respected journalist

the fact of the matter is that when given the chance to produce his negative tests results to refute hausers accusations an to clear his name mayweather refused to do so, something any rational person wouldve done if they possessed negative test results.

as for me trolling if i dont agree with you that

1. floyd is TBE
2. paq took peds
3. floyd never took peds
4. floyd would win every single hypothetical matchup
5. arum is at fault for the fight never happening

then yes, i would probably qualify for your definition as "trolling."

its real easy, just do not respond to any of my posts and i will do the same to you.

its not that difficult


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> you have very little business or real world experience
> 
> what hauser wrote has absolutely nothing to do with what montoya wrote. they are two independent journalistic pieces and both journalists would be held liable for what they wrote. hauser writing that floyd never produced his test results would garner a retraction from floyds lawyers at the least and possible legal action if mayweather had indeed produced his test results as it is suspicious why he would not produce his results if they were negative
> 
> for the last time because you just dont get it.
> 
> most rational people would take it with a grain of salt with what hauser wrote regarding floyds alleged three positive test results. since there were no actual tests results to post it is simply and accusation from a respected journalist
> 
> the fact of the matter is that when given the chance to produce his negative tests results to refute hausers accusations an to clear his name mayweather refused to do so, something any rational person wouldve done if they possessed negative test results.
> 
> as for me trolling if i dont agree with you that
> 
> 1. floyd is TBE
> 2. paq took peds
> 3. floyd never took peds
> 4. floyd would win every single hypothetical matchup
> 5. arum is at fault for the fight never happening
> 
> then yes, i would probably qualify for your definition as "trolling."
> 
> its real easy, just do not respond to any of my posts and i will do the same to you.
> 
> its not that difficult


Just shut up ***


----------



## JohnAnthony

bballchump11 said:


>


Who is in charge of drawing up the contract.

Arum has drawn one up that manny has signed. But Maybe Floyd wants to be the one that draws up the contract.

The fact Manny has agreed to all terms though means we are still waiting on FLoyd.


----------



## JohnAnthony

*Floyd Getting Completely Trolled on Social Media*

Every time Floyd posts something on Social Media, 99% of Posts are now calling him a coward, or telling him to fight Manny.

Here's a recent post




__ https://www.facebook.com/floydmayweather/posts/10152835731283113



So Funny, this must be pissing him off.


----------



## Kalash

I'm not sure he even reads that shit


----------



## gyllespie

People have been calling him a coward basically his entire career. What makes you think it suddenly bothers him? He knows he'll upset a ton of people if the fight doesn't get made but it's not going to erase what he's already accomplished.

I just love how every person who hates him think they're going to make a difference by insulting him on social media. It's so hilarious watching them. The only way to hurt or affect Floyd Mayweather is to NOT talk about him so that his name starts to lose relevance over time. It's so easy yet people aren't doing it. In a funny and weird way his haters are actually his biggest support group.


----------



## bballchump11

PetetheKing said:


> So how's this circle jerk going.


Ask your mom


----------



## gander tasco

:floydsr


----------



## rjjfan

Kalash said:


> I'm not sure he even reads that shit


You're probably right, at least based on ability:


----------



## Theron

rjjfan said:


> You're probably right, at least based on ability:


:yep


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

rjjfan said:


> You're probably right, at least based on ability:


Yeah his ghetto ass can't probably even read past Elementary level. How do they know Floyd can't read though?


----------



## DobyZhee

Mayweather should pay Arum step aside money


----------



## knowimuch

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Yeah his ghetto ass can't probably even read past Elementary level. How do they know Floyd can't read though?


He needed to read a "drop" on the radio but struggled a with it


----------



## bjl12

JohnAnthony said:


> Who is in charge of drawing up the contract.
> 
> Arum has drawn one up that manny has signed. But Maybe Floyd wants to be the one that draws up the contract.
> 
> The fact Manny has agreed to all terms though means we are still waiting on FLoyd.


All terms are agreed to....according to Arum.

Manny's signed "the contract".... according to Arum and Manny.

You have a difficult time separating hyperbole from fact. Heres a tip, Arum very rarely says anything remotely true. Its possible Fraud Duckweather is ducking but Bop Arum is the least credible source that exists


----------



## Danny

JohnAnthony said:


> Who is in charge of drawing up the contract.
> 
> Arum has drawn one up that manny has signed. But Maybe Floyd wants to be the one that draws up the contract.
> 
> The fact Manny has agreed to all terms though means we are still waiting on FLoyd.


The promoter's draw up the bout agreement, this would obviously be a Mayweather Promotions/Top Rank co-promotion so I assume both sides would have a representative both working together to draw it up.


----------



## Freedom2014




----------



## BoxingJabsBlog

Was that supposed to be an attempt at comedy?


----------



## Reppin501

Freedom2014 said:


>


So corny...


----------



## voodoo5

Reppin501 said:


> So corny...


delete.


----------



## voodoo5

delete


----------



## PetetheKing

bballchump11 said:


> Ask your mom


Just don't keep her out too long.

So the latest is Arum's given a deadline. Floyd's a boss so he's going to break the deadline like a boss to show that he's the boss and then we'll have no fight. Sound about accurate?


----------



## bballchump11

PetetheKing said:


> Just don't keep her out too long.
> 
> So the latest is Arum's given a deadline. Floyd's a boss so he's going to break the deadline like a boss to show that he's the boss and then we'll have no fight. Sound about accurate?


deadline to do what? Sign an imaginary contract


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559109535890411523

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558844234619707392


----------



## DobyZhee

Guys, you think a fight of this magnitud, the contract is drawn up in a couple of days from February. They been having this contract ready since the Algieri fight. 

Everything is done...just waiting for Floyd's Twitter really. It's not like Floyd is looking forward to this fight


----------



## bballchump11

Here's a long indepth interview with Stephen Espinoza. Basically, Bob Arum was lying yesterday

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19160.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

Here's snippet


> SE: Sure. Our agreement at the onset of this process was that we were all going to keep it out of the press as much as possible, and I think our side has done a fairly good job of doing that, but with all the misrepresentations that have been going around lately, we have to speak up, and it's a disservice to our side of things if we don't. *To get to the specifics, Floyd isn't holding anything up. No one is waiting on Floyd to rubber stamp or sign anything. Arum isn't being truthful on this and he knows it. *There is no contract that is awaiting Floyd's signature and Bob Arum knows that. Floyd has been absolutely clear with all of us, with Leslie Moonves, with Al Haymon, and with me, that he wants the Pacquiao fight. That's what we've been working on for weeks. We've made what I call significant progress, but there's still open issues which have to be resolved. So there's no agreement or closed deal or contract or anybody signing off on anything. Neither CBS or Showtime or Haymon, or even HBO really for that matter, have yet agreed on the old terms. We're trying to resolve open issues, which is what is taking time. There's no delay or impediment from Floyd, and for Arum to say otherwise is just completely untrue.


----------



## gander tasco

bballchump11 said:


> Here's a long indepth interview with Stephen Espinoza. Basically, Bob Arum was lying yesterday
> 
> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19160.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> Here's snippet


Lets not pretend Espinoza is being purely objective here. Him and showtime have money invested in Floyd, so I'm sure they don't want him (or them) to look bad, especially if these negotiations fall through.

All sources have said the same thing about Pac's / top ranks end - they've agreed to terms. Not even Espinoza has denied that. So who are we waiting on?


----------



## bballchump11

gander tasco said:


> Lets not pretend Espinoza is being purely objective here. Him and showtime have money invested in Floyd, so I'm sure they don't want him (or them) to look bad, especially if these negotiations fall through.
> 
> All sources have said the same thing about Pac's / top ranks end - they've agreed to terms. Not even Espinoza has denied that. So who are we waiting on?


All sources say negotiations are still on going between Showtime and HBO

*Actually you know what. I want to get everybody's opinion. Who sounds more truthful? Espinoza in that interview or what Bob Arum has been saying? *


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Is Floyd not a part of the Showtime-HBO negotiations? What's his role


----------



## PetetheKing

bballchump11 said:


> deadline to do what? Sign an imaginary contract
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559109535890411523
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558844234619707392


So Arum is playing the media again? And Floyd is really not ducking. And the terms haven't even been agreed upon? Basically, fight looks to be a long-shot at this rate.


----------



## church11

bballchump11 said:


> All sources say negotiations are still on going between Showtime and HBO
> 
> *Actually you know what. I want to get everybody's opinion. Who sounds more truthful? Espinoza in that interview or what Bob Arum has been saying? *


at this stage i'm distrustful of all parties, but i'm going with espinoza. it'd be nice to hear from someone at hbo.


----------



## DobyZhee

I stopped right there when I saw "fight hype"


----------



## DobyZhee

church11 said:


> at this stage i'm distrustful of all parties, but i'm going with espinoza. it'd be nice to hear from someone at hbo.


That's the thing. They are supposed to keep negotiations at a hush hush so they will avoid the clusterfuck from 2010


----------



## bballchump11

DobyZhee said:


> I stopped right there when I saw "fight hype"


:lol: come on Doby, it's just an interview with Espinoza. It's a primary source talking directly to him


----------



## bjl12

DobyZhee said:


> That's the thing. They are supposed to keep negotiations at a hush hush so they will avoid the clusterfuck from 2010


The only person making it a "clusterfuck" is your boy Bop Arum as well as Manny Poochamn Punchiao. They are the children that can't keep their damn mouths shut and let the process work. Instead, they sabotage the process by unduly blaming others involved. This is not surprising by any means


----------



## Chatty

These fuckers need to sort their shit out and either make the fight or fuck off. They aint just holding themselves up but boxing as a whole now. People can't even make fights while they wait for all these prima donas to decide what they are doing, holding dates up, fighters waiting in the wings which has a ripple effect of more fighters waiting in the wings, has effects on other divisions due to fighters hanging around and fans are getting worse fights because of it all in a time when boxing really needs a big year.

Diva motherfuckers.


----------



## bjl12

gander tasco said:


> Lets not pretend Espinoza is being purely objective here. Him and showtime have money invested in Floyd, so I'm sure they don't want him (or them) to look bad, especially if these negotiations fall through.
> 
> All sources have said the same thing about Pac's / top ranks end - they've agreed to terms. Not even Espinoza has denied that. So who are we waiting on?


This is typical Pacfuckland stuff. Espinoza - the most objective source we have - is less credible than Bop Arum or Manny PEDquiao. All your "sources" eventually trace back to Bop Arum or Manny PEDquiao...meaning it's an A and B conversation and you clearly completely trust A and distrust B.

Also, it's okay for you to take one group's opinion for complete validity and then complete reject another groups. This is why I hate you and all Pacfucks. You are mongering fuckwads who just pollute boards and live in a delusional fantasy land where Rob Arum is law. Such a shitty existence


----------



## bjl12

JohnAnthony said:


> Who is in charge of drawing up the contract.
> 
> Arum has drawn one up that manny has signed. But Maybe Floyd wants to be the one that draws up the contract.
> 
> The fact Manny has agreed to all terms though means we are still waiting on FLoyd.


How's that Filipino cock taste?


----------



## gander tasco

bjl12 said:


> This is typical Pacfuckland stuff. Espinoza - the most objective source we have - is less credible than Bop Arum or Manny PEDquiao. All your "sources" eventually trace back to Bop Arum or Manny PEDquiao...meaning it's an A and B conversation and you clearly completely trust A and distrust B.
> 
> Also, it's okay for you to take one group's opinion for complete validity and then complete reject another groups. This is why I hate you and all Pacfucks. You are mongering fuckwads who just pollute boards and live in a delusional fantasy land where Rob Arum is law. Such a shitty existence


Ok numbnuts explain how Espinoza is the most objective source we have? There's two sides to the negotiation, and he's on one side of it. He / Showtime has money invested in Floyd. If Floyd ever had anyhing to do with stalling the fight, do you think he'd say so? I'm not saying Bob Arum is necessarily being 100% truthful, but there's been nobody to discredit them saying they've agreed to terms -- not even your friend Espinoza, who actually said quote "*Neither* side is holding up the fight."


----------



## bjl12

gander tasco said:


> Ok numbnuts explain how Espinoza is the most objective source we have? There's two sides to the negotiation, and he's on one side of it. He / Showtime has money invested in Floyd. If Floyd ever had anyhing to do with stalling the fight, do you think he'd say so? I'm not saying Bob Arum is necessarily being 100% truthful, but there's been nobody to discredit them saying they've agreed to terms -- not even your friend Espinoza, who actually said quote "*Neither* side is holding up the fight."


Kevin Iole - !Yahoo sports - says "NO CONTRACT". He doesn't work for anyone.

The Espinoza comment was just to point out how dumbfuckretard you and your pals are. You take, of all people, Arum's word for truth and just for some reason accept it. So if one of Pacman's guys says A it's fine. But if a guy from Showtime/Floyd's side says something, then all bets are off. What a joke you little shits are.


----------



## bballchump11

gander tasco said:


> Ok numbnuts explain how Espinoza is the most objective source we have? There's two sides to the negotiation, and he's on one side of it. He / Showtime has money invested in Floyd. If Floyd ever had anyhing to do with stalling the fight, do you think he'd say so? I'm not saying Bob Arum is necessarily being 100% truthful, but there's been nobody to discredit them saying they've agreed to terms -- not even your friend Espinoza, who actually said quote "*Neither* side is holding up the fight."


Arum and Manny agreeing to the terms Mayweather sent to them is a different issue than the networks not being on the same page.


----------



## gander tasco

bjl12 said:


> Kevin Iole - !Yahoo sports - says "NO CONTRACT". He doesn't work for anyone.
> 
> The Espinoza comment was just to point out how dumbfuckretard you and your pals are. You take, of all people, Arum's word for truth and just for some reason accept it. So if one of Pacman's guys says A it's fine. But if a guy from Showtime/Floyd's side says something, then all bets are off. What a joke you little shits are.


Kevin Iole also re-affirmed Pac / Arum's side agreed to terms. But he's just a reporter anyway. I'm just going by the info that's out there - pac's side agreed to terms, nobody's denied it, not even espinoza. Maybe there is a contract, maybe there isn't - who knows. I think it's kinda irrelevant - either you have an agreement or not, if there's an agreement contracts will be signed. So something / somebody's holding it up. Can you blame anyone for thinking Floyd has something to do with it? I'm just pointing out that espinoza can't be seen as unbiased in the equation either since this guy is working on one side of the fence too with legitimate reasons to be as biased as Arum or anybody else.


----------



## 2manyusernames

I actually thought for a minute there that this was going to happen. I'm an idiot atsch


----------



## bjl12

gander tasco said:


> Kevin Iole also re-affirmed Pac / Arum's side agreed to terms. But he's just a reporter anyway. I'm just going by the info that's out there - pac's side agreed to terms, nobody's denied it, not even espinoza. Maybe there is a contract, maybe there isn't - who knows. I think it's kinda irrelevant - either you have an agreement or not, if there's an agreement contracts will be signed. So something / somebody's holding it up. Can you blame anyone for thinking Floyd has something to do with it? I'm just pointing out that espinoza can't be seen as unbiased in the equation either since this guy is working on one side of the fence too with legitimate reasons to be as biased as Arum or anybody else.


You literally can't read. The sides haven't agreed yet, otherwise there would be a contract. Arum is just being Arum and you are falling for it...again. Why do I bother talking with you? Most children have more sense

Fraud Runweather may very well be the reason this fight doesn't happen, but it sickens me how easily you accept Bop Arum or PEDquiao's words for fact. Like it's crazy...especially the Arum part. That's just sad (for you) because you are on a career-long roller coaster with that lying fuck


----------



## DobyZhee

bjl12 said:


> He refused any drug testing closer than 14 days, dumbass. Straight from the camel's mouth into your waiting orifice to blow him.
> 
> And here's a clip of your boy, in your dream Filipino land, saying that "giving blood weakens him". What the fuck? Wrong. Straight up WRONG. Giving blood does not weaken anyone, period, and it's medically proven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what does it matter if Manny takes X amount of tests so long as Floyd is also taking X tests? Pacpussies are such drama queen babies. Again, I'm not big on Floyd, but I despise PEDquiao
> 
> I don't think you understand what OSDT stands for or what it means. You don't understand that urine is different from blood and that the cellular components of each fluid differ, nor their respective functions. You don't understand the roles of urine/blood in the body and you don't understand the biological processes that supplements can have on the body. Take nutrition for example, you can eat a meal and reap the benefits of that meal, practically speaking, for up to 24 hours (muscle repair, energy storage, fat deposition, etc.). Similarly, there are certain drugs that allow consumers to experience physiological benefits for 7-10 days or longer. The longer the effects of a drug lasts, the longer it exist in your bloodstream...since your blood is what carries the drug throughout your body to tissues/cells around the body. However, that doesn't necessarily mean that urine will "show" the presence of the drug in your body. The drug may breakdown into a byproduct that resembles hundreds of other bodily biological processes (which is what most designed PED's do to avoid detection) so urine composition will not be a reliable means of detecting drug presence. This is why completely random blood and urine drug testing - up to the fight - is necessary to assure fair play on either side.
> 
> Obviously this assumes that both guys are taking the same amount of tests at the same time (or at least statistically corrected for the same times) and blood and urine samples collection are completely random and accessible up to the day of the fight (or even including the day of the fight).


i can tell you from personal experience that I felt weak in my arm after giving blood for my yearly physical. went straight to the gym to test Pac's theory.

and yes, I took microbiology and A&P in college in Vegas so that automatically qualifies me knowing more about EPO, blood tests than your BS fighthype internet knowledge


----------



## DobyZhee

bjl12 said:


> Kevin Iole - !Yahoo sports - says "NO CONTRACT". He doesn't work for anyone.
> 
> The Espinoza comment was just to point out how dumbfuckretard you and your pals are. You take, of all people, Arum's word for truth and just for some reason accept it. So if one of Pacman's guys says A it's fine. But if a guy from Showtime/Floyd's side says something, then all bets are off. What a joke you little shits are.


you may think Iole has no agenda but you can bet your bottom dollar his access to Floyd would dry up if he wrote a negative slant on him.

Kevin Iole lives in Vegas and has made a pretty penny covering Floyd since moving from the RJ where he used to write for Vegas Sports.

dont ever think sports journalists arent capable of writing biased slants.

follow the money and logic trail


----------



## bjl12

DobyZhee said:


> you may think Iole has no agenda but you can bet your bottom dollar his access to Floyd would dry up if he wrote a negative slant on him.
> 
> Kevin Iole lives in Vegas and has made a pretty penny covering Floyd since moving from the RJ where he used to write for Vegas Sports.
> 
> dont ever think sports journalists arent capable of writing biased slants.
> 
> follow the money and logic trail


Everyone, including Iole, are very critical of Floyd. And that doesn't even make sense because Arum fits to the "t" everything you described. People who write negative stuff about Arum get blacklisted from his folk tale press conferences or interviews...where he makes up stories and pawns them off as fact. For you puppets/pacfucks


----------



## DobyZhee

bjl12 said:


> Everyone, including Iole, are very critical of Floyd. And that doesn't even make sense because Arum fits to the "t" everything you described. People who write negative stuff about Arum get blacklisted from his folk tale press conferences or interviews...where he makes up stories and pawns them off as fact. For you puppets/pacfucks


Caught you slippin fool.

lol, now you turned this into a "Arum has his reporters too"

look lets do this. 3 month ban on the general board if Floyd doesnt sign to fight Pac on my part. if and when Floyd fights Pac come May, 3 month ban on your part.

im that confident the fight happens on May 2nd.

Take the bet chump.


----------



## megavolt

It's starting to sound like Arum might be the culprit again. 

What everyone needs to note is that Steven Espinoza & Showtime have a vested interest in the success of Floyd's fights. If they have deemed Cotto-Floyd to be more profitable than Manny-Floyd, they WILL disseminate information to bolster their position accordingly ie. report no negotiations occurring/hyping up Cotto. Don't be tricked into thinking they're a neutral 3rd party because while they ARE a 3rd party, they are in no way neutral.


----------



## Kalash

^ How could Cotto-Floyd be more profitable than Manny-Floyd???


----------



## JohnAnthony

A bit of Good news for You All.

Ashley Theophane, a member of TMT, Says that Floyd will make an announce next week, (Said a couple of Days Ago)

Alluded to knowing the Pac fight was happening but said its not for him to make the announcement.

Nothing Concrete but good to have something positive here:

[video]https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203609849106040&set=o.58812066791350 8&type=2&theater[/video]


----------



## JohnAnthony

megavolt said:


> It's starting to sound like Arum might be the culprit again.
> 
> What everyone needs to note is that Steven Espinoza & Showtime have a vested interest in the success of Floyd's fights. If they have deemed Cotto-Floyd to be more profitable than Manny-Floyd, they WILL disseminate information to bolster their position accordingly ie. report no negotiations occurring/hyping up Cotto. Don't be tricked into thinking they're a neutral 3rd party because while they ARE a 3rd party, they are in no way neutral.


What a pile of turd.

1) How Could Arum be the Culprit if you acknowledge its Showtime deciding that May-Cotto is the bigger fight.
2) In what world is Cotto fight bigger than Manny Fight.


----------



## El-Terrible

Everyone jumped on this Espinoza interview with Floydhype..why do it with them? Because he knows he'll get Floyd friendly questions. He's gone on and on about Arum not being truthful but seems only thing Arum has not been truthful about is that there is no signed contract. However later Arum said everything is agreed and lawyers are distributing the paperwork, so he's admitting there is no formal contract

Tellingly here is a quote from Espinoza which explains where things are:

Neither CBS or Showtime or Haymon, or even HBO really for that matter, have yet agreed on the old terms. 

Does anyone see Arum or Pacquiao there? Nope. Because Arum IS telling the truth, they have agreed!!! Note that Haymon has not. In boxing language Haymon=Mayweather.

This Espinoza interview is smoke and mirrors. He's jumped on the "signed contracts" claim but the real issue is Mayweather has still not agreed. Apparently the Hbo/Sho discussions should be wrapped up early next week which will only leave Haymon(Mayweather to agree

Just funny how the Flomos jumped on that interview as if it was a life jacket.


----------



## El-Terrible

megavolt said:


> It's starting to sound like Arum might be the culprit again.
> 
> What everyone needs to note is that Steven Espinoza & Showtime have a vested interest in the success of Floyd's fights. If they have deemed Cotto-Floyd to be more profitable than Manny-Floyd, they WILL disseminate information to bolster their position accordingly ie. report no negotiations occurring/hyping up Cotto. Don't be tricked into thinking they're a neutral 3rd party because while they ARE a 3rd party, they are in no way neutral.


So the only party in all this that have agreed to all terms is the culprit? Were you in the toilet when they were handing out logic? atsch
Even Espinoza himself has basically admitted that Arum/Pacquiao have agreed on everything and it's only the networks and Haymon/Mayweather yet to agree. When you consider Arum will know from HBO and Moonves how the talks are progressing, and Espinoza tweeted that they should hear back from HBO on Monday, then that only leaves Haymon

But yeah, sure. In Flomoland it is crystal clear it's Arums fault :verysad

Anyone reading that interview can see through it. FloydHype asked him the questions he wanted and all he can jump on is that there are no formal contracts, something Arum has already said. What a joke. And people say he's objective?


----------



## Drunkenboat

Mayweather vs Matthew Hatton for May 2nd.


----------



## knowimuch

Drunkenboat said:


> Mayweather vs Matthew Hatton for May 2nd.


:rofl

Mayweather vs Bobby Pacquiao


----------



## gyllespie

I've not read one convincing argument from either side of the fence. It just sounds so stupid to draw conclusions when we're not in the negotiation room with everyone who's involved in the process. What I do know for sure is fans deserve to know the truth. Why should information be withheld from us?? Don't we have a right to know exactly what's going on when we're the ones paying our hard earned money for boxing events?

Can't they video tape the entire process like a trial? Have everyone meet for maybe a few hours a day. Record the process so that there's proof of what went on. This way the fans won't be misinformed. Whatever. I'm just tossing a whole bunch of shit on the wall right now, hoping something sticks.


----------



## Drunkenboat

knowimuch said:


> :rofl
> 
> Mayweather vs Bobby Pacquiao


Oh man that would be fucking awesome if that got announced. Mayweather steps up and says, "What? I said I wanted to fight Pacquiao."


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bjl12 said:


> This is typical Pacfuckland stuff. Espinoza - the most objective source we have - is less credible than Bop Arum or Manny PEDquiao. All your "sources" eventually trace back to Bop Arum or Manny PEDquiao...meaning it's an A and B conversation and you clearly completely trust A and distrust B.
> 
> Also, it's okay for you to take one group's opinion for complete validity and then complete reject another groups. This is why I hate you and all Pacfucks. You are mongering fuckwads who just pollute boards and live in a delusional fantasy land where Rob Arum is law. Such a shitty existence


You mad bro?


----------



## igor_otsky

knowimuch said:


> :rofl
> 
> Mayweather vs Bobby Pacquiao


pacquiao wins via blowblow

and that's da truf


----------



## tliang1000

http://www.boxingscene.com/shos-espinoza-arum-not-truthful-on-mayweather-talks--86677

Why does Arum have to manipulate the media so god damn much. And turds eats it up everytime. smh


----------



## DobyZhee

DobyZhee said:


> Caught you slippin fool.
> 
> lol, now you turned this into a "Arum has his reporters too"
> 
> look lets do this. 3 month ban on the general board if Floyd doesnt sign to fight Pac on my part. if and when Floyd fights Pac come May, 3 month ban on your part.
> 
> im that confident the fight happens on May 2nd.
> 
> Take the bet chump.


@blowjobboxer @bjjboxer..

What's the excuse, talks to my website?

I'm using the same tactic as Manny. You are using the same tactic as Floyd


----------



## DobyZhee

tliang1000 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/shos-espinoza-arum-not-truthful-on-mayweather-talks--86677
> 
> Why does Arum have to manipulate the media so god damn much. And turds eats it up everytime. smh


Because they never interviewed Manny or Bob Arum.

Can you imagine Manny "lying" about the whole thing. He would be impeached on the spot

But I guess Floyd is telling the truth since he doesn't like that everything is agreed upon.

Floyd knows Vegas hotels are gonna jack up prices for May 2nd, he's in on the cut.

Just let the hype marinade before the Super Bowl and maybe a week afterwards


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> Everyone jumped on this Espinoza interview with Floydhype..why do it with them? Because he knows he'll get Floyd friendly questions. He's gone on and on about Arum not being truthful but seems only thing Arum has not been truthful about is that there is no signed contract. However later Arum said everything is agreed and lawyers are distributing the paperwork, so he's admitting there is no formal contract
> 
> Tellingly here is a quote from Espinoza which explains where things are:
> 
> Neither CBS or Showtime or Haymon, or even HBO really for that matter, have yet agreed on the old terms.
> 
> Does anyone see Arum or Pacquiao there? Nope. Because Arum IS telling the truth, they have agreed!!! Note that Haymon has not. In boxing language Haymon=Mayweather.
> 
> This Espinoza interview is smoke and mirrors. He's jumped on the "signed contracts" claim but the real issue is Mayweather has still not agreed. Apparently the Hbo/Sho discussions should be wrapped up early next week which will only leave Haymon(Mayweather to agree
> 
> Just funny how the Flomos jumped on that interview as if it was a life jacket.


Arum and Manny agreed to whatever terms Mayweather placed to them most likely. I agree with that and that the current issue is from HBO and Showtime which doesn't involve Arum.

BUT Arum is absolutely lying here.





Everybody hasn't agreed
There is no damn contract
They're not waiting on Floyd
Negotiations aren't over


----------



## BoxingGenius27

I don't know WTF to believe. I just wish Floyd would give us something; anything!!

Anyway, here's something interesting:

If you notice, the haters hate on history and research:

April 25, 2006:

The reason Mayweather opted for the buyout rather than waiting for the May 6 result was because the contract had a limited window for the buyout, one that expired before the De La Hoya fight. However, Arum said he would have extended the window if Mayweather had asked. What Arum wouldn't do, he said, was raise the guarantees for other fights outlined in the contract. 

Arum said while Mayweather would have taken the $8 million to fight Margarito, he asked for a $10 million guarantee to fight opponents such as Miguel Cotto and Ricky Hatton, when Arum was only willing to guarantee $7 million. 

Arum said Mayweather also asked for $20 million to fight De La Hoya, a fight Arum said he wasn't interested in participating in. 

"That's not in the cards," Arum said. "He wants $20 million for the De La Hoya fight? It's not there. Sometimes, my man, you gotta know when to hold 'em and when to fold 'em. We'll talk about things down the road." 

Ellerbe said Mayweather opted for the buyout so he could be "more in control of when and who he fights next. It's as simple as that. There is nothing bad between Floyd and Bob." 

Arum agreed that the split with Mayweather was not on bad terms like their brief breakup last year. In fact, Arum said, "We intend to be back together. Everything with this was honorable and good. I had offered him numbers [for a multi-fight contract extension] that were livable. His expectations are in the stratosphere. He was entitled to buy me out, and he did. We decided this was the best way to handle it. He is a free agent. We have agreed to work with each other [in the future]." 

*The split frees Mayweather to make a potential deal with De La Hoya without Arum as part of the promotion. His involvement would have made making a deal almost impossible: The head of Top Rank has openly feuded with De La Hoya, his former superstar, and their companies rarely do business together as a result.

Arum said he was simply not interested in participating in a De La Hoya-Mayweather fight, but not because of his distaste for De La Hoya.

"I don't want to, because if I did that fight, I would be working for such a small percentage, it's not worth it," he said.

http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/box...ory?id=2420382*


----------



## ElKiller

bballchump11 said:


> Everybody hasn't agreed---Everyone is waiting on FLoyd
> There is no damn contract--Cause Floyd is afraid to commit.
> They're not waiting on Floyd---Yes they are, if Floyd manned up everyone would have signed the dotted line.
> Negotiations aren't over--Might as well be cause it looks like FLoyd is not taking this fight.--


The whole truth and nothing but:deal

--


----------



## bballchump11

ElKiller said:


> The whole truth and nothing but:deal
> 
> --


HBO and Showtime not agreeing to terms is Floyd fault? It's Floyd's fault that they don't know how to handle the replaying of the fight a week later?

Be objective here for a second. And you can't draft a contract when everything hasn't been agree to and settled yet.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> HBO and Showtime not agreeing to terms is Floyd fault? It's Floyd's fault that they don't know how to handle the replaying of the fight a week later?
> 
> Be objective here for a second. And you can't draft a contract when everything hasn't been agree to and settled yet.


unlike a clueless dumfuk flomo, and there are no shortage here on this forum, most of us are not going to pass judgement on who is at fault because there is not enough facts currently available.

but there is something i am fairly positive about in that you can post all the tweets, all the mayweather rebuttals and denials and its going to do you no good.

imo, if floyd doesnt fight paq on may 2 he is going to get raped and ridiculed by the public

and there is nothing that you can do to stop it


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> unlike a clueless dumfuk flomo, and there are no shortage here on this forum, most of us are not going to pass judgement on who is at fault because there is not enough facts currently available.
> 
> but there is something i am fairly positive about in that you can post all the tweets, all the mayweather rebuttals and denials and its going to do you no good.
> 
> imo, if floyd doesnt fight paq on may 2 he is going to get raped and ridiculed by the public
> 
> and there is nothing that you can do to stop it


yeah he will get raped by the media whether he deserves it or not


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> yeah he will get raped by the media whether he deserves it or not


my guess is that its not going to happen and the only fight well be left with is between espinoza and arum on whether an actual contract was signed or not.


----------



## ElKiller

bballchump11 said:


> HBO and Showtime not agreeing to terms is Floyd fault? It's Floyd's fault that they don't know how to handle the replaying of the fight a week later?
> 
> Be objective here for a second. And you can't draft a contract when everything hasn't been agree to and settled yet.


You continue to grasp for any excuse not to put the blame on Floyd and yet ask others for objectivity?:lol:


----------



## bballchump11

ElKiller said:


> You continue to grasp for any excuse not to put the blame on Floyd and yet ask others for objectivity?:lol:


HBO and Showtime not agreeing to terms is Floyd fault? It's Floyd's fault that they don't know how to handle the replaying of the fight a week later?

Be objective here for a second. And you can't draft a contract when everything hasn't been agree to and settled yet.


----------



## ElKiller

bballchump11 said:


> HBO and Showtime not agreeing to terms is Floyd fault? It's Floyd's fault that they don't know how to handle the replaying of the fight a week later?
> 
> Be objective here for a second. And you can't draft a contract when everything hasn't been agree to and settled yet.





ElKiller said:


> You continue to grasp for any excuse not to put the blame on Floyd and yet ask others for objectivity?:lol:


Deja vu:huh


----------



## bballchump11

ElKiller said:


> Deja vu:huh


answer the questions


----------



## DobyZhee

I got a text from an insider in the Nevada Athletic Commission. I think it deserves its own thread. I'll have to edit and Photoshop phone numbers and pics.

You guys know me and how I got free tix to watch several Vegas fights for free.


----------



## bballchump11

DobyZhee said:


> I got a text from an insider in the Nevada Athletic Commission. I think it deserves its own thread. I'll have to edit and Photoshop phone numbers and pics.
> 
> You guys know me and how I got free tix to watch several Vegas fights for free.


Make the thread


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> Make the thread


I downloaded photoshop for iPod. It's worthless. No brush no nothin


----------



## church11

DobyZhee said:


> I downloaded photoshop for iPod. It's worthless. No brush no nothin


You could just change the name in the phone to something like CHB. That way no one will be able to see names or numbers. Assuming you're using an iPhone.


----------



## bballchump11

DobyZhee said:


> I downloaded photoshop for iPod. It's worthless. No brush no nothin


If you PM if to me, I'll edit the info out and I'll delete the original copy


----------



## Kalash

DobyZhee said:


> I downloaded photoshop for iPod. It's worthless. No brush no nothin


Just type in what it says bro.


----------



## PetetheKing




----------



## Brnxhands

Stop latching on to a head you don't know


----------



## Brnxhands

Fools gold


----------



## Brnxhands

Al haymon can suck my dick


----------



## JohnAnthony

DobyZhee said:


> I got a text from an insider in the Nevada Athletic Commission. I think it deserves its own thread. I'll have to edit and Photoshop phone numbers and pics.
> 
> You guys know me and how I got free tix to watch several Vegas fights for free.


Haha

Attention seeking Whore.


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559579566088282113


----------



## megavolt

You're asking the wrong question. Remember this is in the perspective of SHOWTIME. Remember, Cotto-Floyd uses ONE network, whereas Pacquiao-Floyd would likely have to SPLIT with HBO. Is Cotto-Floyd worth more than Pac-Floyd? Hell no. But is it worth more than 1/2 of Pac-Floyd? THAT's where the grey area begins.



Kalash said:


> ^ How could Cotto-Floyd be more profitable than Manny-Floyd???





JohnAnthony said:


> What a pile of turd.
> 
> 1) How Could Arum be the Culprit if you acknowledge its Showtime deciding that May-Cotto is the bigger fight.
> 2) In what world is Cotto fight bigger than Manny Fight.


1) The two statements were not linked together. The first was my opinion, Arum could possibly be telling lies again. The second was a caveat- Showtime could ALSO be lying about Arum lying.
2) See above.


----------



## megavolt

El-Terrible said:


> So the only party in all this that have agreed to all terms is the culprit? Were you in the toilet when they were handing out logic? atsch


And how do you not know this isn't a fucking lie huh?



El-Terrible said:


> Even Espinoza himself has basically admitted that Arum/Pacquiao have agreed on everything and it's only the networks and Haymon/Mayweather yet to agree.


 Post a source, because his twitter doesn't look like it at all.


----------



## El-Terrible

megavolt said:


> And how do you not know this isn't a fucking lie huh?
> 
> Post a source, because his twitter doesn't look like it at all.


I quoted from his interview with FloydHype, look up my quote or read the interview. Espinoza mentions the parties NOT in agreement yet. He mentions SHO, HBO (who will finalise today or tomorrow) AND Haymon (which means Mayweather) Nowhere does he mention Arum hasn't agreed

He's not going to say Arum had agreed to everything, we are the hold up, is he as is basically negotiating on Mayweathers behalf. Read between the lines. Both he and Mayweather have been asked whether Arum has agreed to all terms and neither one can deny it.

All Espinoza has managed to jump on is that Arum said "we've signed everything" which is clearly an exaggeration. However Arum later in an interview that day said the formal paperwork is in the process of being distributed.

Yet Espiniza gave a whole interview citing this "lie" without once mentioning Arum has not agreed terms...come on dude! Smoke and mirrors, it's a PR interview to take the heat off Floyd and try to put it back on Arum


----------



## megavolt

El-Terrible said:


> I quoted from his interview with FloydHype, look up my quote or read the interview. Espinoza mentions the parties NOT in agreement yet. He mentions SHO, HBO (who will finalise today or tomorrow) AND Haymon (which means Mayweather) Nowhere does he mention Arum hasn't agreed
> 
> He's not going to say Arum had agreed to everything, we are the hold up, is he as is basically negotiating on Mayweathers behalf. Read between the lines. Both he and Mayweather have been asked whether Arum has agreed to all terms and neither one can deny it.
> 
> All Espinoza has managed to jump on is that Arum said "we've signed everything" which is clearly an exaggeration. However Arum later in an interview that day said the formal paperwork is in the process of being distributed.
> 
> Yet Espiniza gave a whole interview citing this "lie" without once mentioning Arum has not agreed terms...come on dude! Smoke and mirrors, it's a PR interview to take the heat off Floyd and try to put it back on Arum


That's the problem. Your WHOLE argument is based on the brittle conclusion that somehow since Espinoza hasn't said Arum hasn't agreed to everything, that means he HAS agreed to everything, which is totally not the case.

The fact of the matter is that Arum has stated a contract has been sent and awaiting Floyd's signature when that has obviously been proven wrong by the fact that the networks haven't even come to a consensus. Arum said "we signed everything" which is a flat out fucking lie and you CANNOT just write that off as "just" an exaggeration as it should raise red flags because it is the first blatant lie of these negotiations that's been exposed. They're SUPPOSED to have a gag order and Arum's been just running his mouth the whole time throwing mud at the other side.


----------



## El-Terrible

megavolt said:


> That's the problem. Your WHOLE argument is based on the brittle conclusion that somehow since Espinoza hasn't said Arum hasn't agreed to everything, that means he HAS agreed to everything, which is totally not the case.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that Arum has stated a contract has been sent and awaiting Floyd's signature when that has obviously been proven wrong by the fact that the networks haven't even come to a consensus. Arum said "we signed everything" which is a flat out fucking lie and you CANNOT just write that off as "just" an exaggeration as it should raise red flags because it is the first blatant lie of these negotiations that's been exposed. They're SUPPOSED to have a gag order and Arum's been just running his mouth the whole time throwing mud at the other side.


Hang on, everything here is based on conclusions. I don't agree its brittle - you're very naive if you don't think everything they release to the media is with the express purpose of making their side look good, the other side look bad - that's why Arum has been so vocal about it, because for once, his side HAVE agreed and they have concluded their part.

If Arum/Pacquiao were being difficult do you honestly think Espinoza wouldn't say we haven't reached agreement with them? This is the same Espinoza who tweeted Arum hadn't got back to them over a 65-35 offer before the Algieri fight. Now all of a sudden he won't let us know if Arum hasn't agreed? COME ON!!! LOL

It's a hell of a lot more solid than your conclusion of "Looks like Arum is the culprit" again when even from Espinoza, the only party he excludes from his "haven't come to an agreeement" list is Arum/Pacquiao

We signed everything IS a lie, I'm not debating that. But Arum himself cleared that up later? So why are you hanging on this issue for dear life when the important fact is what is holding things up? who has agreed and who hasn't agreed? It's not Arum, despite his "We've signed" embellishment which he DID clarify...it seems its more improtant to focus on the guy who exaggerated about signing everything as opposed to the guy who hasn't agreed to the actual fight


----------



## JohnAnthony

megavolt said:


> You're asking the wrong question. Remember this is in the perspective of SHOWTIME. Remember, Cotto-Floyd uses ONE network, whereas Pacquiao-Floyd would likely have to SPLIT with HBO. Is Cotto-Floyd worth more than Pac-Floyd? Hell no. But is it worth more than 1/2 of Pac-Floyd? THAT's where the grey area begins.
> 
> 1) The two statements were not linked together. The first was my opinion, Arum could possibly be telling lies again. The second was a caveat- Showtime could ALSO be lying about Arum lying.
> 2) See above.


Ok good point, and that would certainly provide a reason for why showtime would lead to a fight with Cotto or even Khan where they don't have to share the PPV revenue.


----------



## megavolt

El-Terrible said:


> Hang on, everything here is based on conclusions. I don't agree its brittle - you're very naive if you don't think everything they release to the media is with the express purpose of making their side look good, the other side look bad - that's why Arum has been so vocal about it, because for once, his side HAVE agreed and they have concluded their part.
> 
> If Arum/Pacquiao were being difficult do you honestly think Espinoza wouldn't say we haven't reached agreement with them? This is the same Espinoza who tweeted Arum hadn't got back to them over a 65-35 offer before the Algieri fight. Now all of a sudden he won't let us know if Arum hasn't agreed? COME ON!!! LOL
> 
> It's a hell of a lot more solid than your conclusion of "Looks like Arum is the culprit" again when even from Espinoza, the only party he excludes from his "haven't come to an agreeement" list is Arum/Pacquiao
> 
> We signed everything IS a lie, I'm not debating that. But Arum himself cleared that up later? So why are you hanging on this issue for dear life when the important fact is what is holding things up? who has agreed and who hasn't agreed? It's not Arum, despite his "We've signed" embellishment which he DID clarify...it seems its more improtant to focus on the guy who exaggerated about signing everything as opposed to the guy who hasn't agreed to the actual fight


When did Arum clear this up? You DO know I said it's starting to sound like it was on Arum based on the fact that he was caught lying. You took that as some kind of conclusive statement when I even put a caveat right after it and jumped on it all the same with inconclusive evidence that they did in fact agree to everything.

Consider he's been the ONLY one talking past a gag order and then gets caught red-handed in a lie (the only one to do so at that), and since you're bringing up past statements to shed color on Espinoza's character, lets not forget that Arum is notorious for bending the truth. Doesn't the fact that running his mouth and being caught lying call the rest of his statements into question if not at least shed some doubt on it?

The main fact of the matter is that Showtime and HBO haven't resolved their claim over this fight and somehow Arum just doesn't want to stop pointing the finger at Floyd who seems to be respectfully following the gag order, and Espinoza has already said his piece regarding Floyd's (non)committal, which has been in contrast (another lie exposed?).


----------



## El-Terrible

megavolt said:


> When did Arum clear this up? You DO know I said it's starting to sound like it was on Arum based on the fact that he was caught lying. You took that as some kind of conclusive statement when I even put a caveat right after it and jumped on it all the same with inconclusive evidence that they did in fact agree to everything.
> 
> Consider he's been the ONLY one talking past a gag order and then gets caught red-handed in a lie (the only one to do so at that), and since you're bringing up past statements to shed color on Espinoza's character, lets not forget that Arum is notorious for bending the truth. Doesn't the fact that running his mouth and being caught lying call the rest of his statements into question if not at least shed some doubt on it?
> 
> The main fact of the matter is that Showtime and HBO haven't resolved their claim over this fight and somehow Arum just doesn't want to stop pointing the finger at Floyd who seems to be respectfully following the gag order, and Espinoza has already said his piece regarding Floyd's (non)committal, which has been in contrast (another lie exposed?).


Ok will keep it short. Agree Arum is a notorious liar. Agree Arum fibbed about signing of contracts. Espinoza has not respected the gag order, in fact he tried to shame Arum about the 65-35 offer. If Arum was holding it up, he would do so again. Judging by everyone's quotes I think its more than reasonable to assume Arum has not put up any obstacles to the fight. He even detailed how the %s were moved on him a couple of times and he went with it. The source I can't remember, but will try and find it. Its on youtube...

Your words were "the culprit is Arum" - when it seems pretty obvious from ALL involved that Arum has not impeded the fight and has agreed on terms set out by Al Haymon.


----------



## El-Terrible

Youtube ESNews interview, he said lawyers were circulating documents etc...search for "Manny Pacquiao stops Floyd Mayweather in mega fight" sort by upload date as it was from Friday or Saturday


----------



## Kurushi

What is it exactly Arum has said about a contract?


----------



## knowimuch

DobyZhee said:


> I downloaded photoshop for iPod. It's worthless. No brush no nothin


use paint, works just fine


----------



## Drunkenboat

The only thing that gave me hope that this fight would happen was the involvement of Les Moonves - he's a fucking powerful dude who has dealt with a lot bigger egos than Mayweather, and actually has experience in business negotiations.

If Moonves cant get this fight made, then nobody can.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

DobyZhee said:


> I got a text from an insider in the Nevada Athletic Commission. I think it deserves its own thread. I'll have to edit and Photoshop phone numbers and pics.
> 
> You guys know me and how I got free tix to watch several Vegas fights for free.


Dude, shut the fuck up! Stop pretending like you know people "in the know". Unless your mom or one of the hookers you've been paying to talk to is an "insider in the Nevada Athletic Commission", you're full of shit. Seriously, stop with this delusions of grandeur, it's fucking annoying!


----------



## Kurushi

This is the week of truth I suppose. The optimist in me says that Mayweather will make an announcement within the next few days that he's signed a contract and sent it to Pacquiao. Then a promo at the Superbowl.


----------



## ORG83

Kurushi said:


> Then a promo at the Superbowl.


Can you imagine?! Fuck press conferences/releases that'd be the way to announce it!


----------



## Kurushi

ORG83 said:


> Can you imagine?! Fuck press conferences/releases that'd be the way to announce it!


If the involved parties already know what's up and agreements have been reached behind closed doors then it would be a great opportunity to announce the fight. Better than an Instagram or something like that. Just a personal message from Mayweather's big mug up on the jumbotron confirming the fight followed by a badass Gorilla Productions promo. I'm not exactly sure how it works though. Would the ad slots have been paid for and filled by now? Could a network conceivably buy a slot and not decide what to put in it until the eleventh hour?


----------



## Reppin501

If the Super Bowl passes with no announcement my confidence will drop significantly...I really think they are waiting to piggy back off the Super Bowl hype and media exposure, just my opinion.


----------



## shaunster101

This is something I don't get. Surely the Super Bowl is a bad time to announce this? 

I know it's a massive event, but the media is focused on the 'football'. Is the announcement going to get more media coverage if it's announced in the midst of the biggest US sporting event of the year, or if it's announced the following week when there's no other distractions?

I'm aware of the tv audience of the Super Bowl, but in terms of media coverage on Sunday night/ Monday morning the fight announcement would surely be drowned out by the 'football'.


----------



## knowimuch

What is superbowl is that like a soccer tournament?


----------



## shaunster101

knowimuch said:


> What is superbowl is that like a soccer tournament?


Yeah it's a domestic cup competition, like the Capital One Cup.


----------



## knowimuch

shaunster101 said:


> Yeah it's a domestic cup competition, like the Capital One Cup.


Thanks for the info, really rooting for the Wilmington Hammerheads this year.

Go Sharks!


----------



## Kurushi

shaunster101 said:


> This is something I don't get. Surely the Super Bowl is a bad time to announce this?
> 
> I know it's a massive event, but the media is focused on the 'football'. Is the announcement going to get more media coverage if it's announced in the midst of the biggest US sporting event of the year, or if it's announced the following week when there's no other distractions?
> 
> I'm aware of the tv audience of the Super Bowl, but in terms of media coverage on Sunday night/ Monday morning the fight announcement would surely be drowned out by the 'football'.


Fair point, looking at the list of previous adverts at the Super Bowl just now on wikipedia it looks like there hasn't been another event promoted before, films yes, but not another sporting event. Maybe the chaps in the US could enlighten us as to how wise it would be. It just strikes me as good timing seeing as it's the day after the 'deadline' and seeing as ad spots at the SB are ridiculously expensive and coveted.


----------



## quincy k

why would a paq/mayweather announcement need the superbowl?

its like 4mm to advertise for 30 seconds

there wont be a single person in the civilized world that will not know the fight is happening and if they dont konw that its not happening then they probably dont know what the super bowl is


----------



## Powerpuncher

shaunster101 said:


> This is something I don't get. Surely the Super Bowl is a bad time to announce this?
> 
> I know it's a massive event, but the media is focused on the 'football'. Is the announcement going to get more media coverage if it's announced in the midst of the biggest US sporting event of the year, or if it's announced the following week when there's no other distractions?I'm aware of the tv audience of the Super Bowl, but in terms of media coverage on Sunday night/ Monday morning the fight announcement would surely be drowned out by the 'football'.


There's a reason it's the most expensive advertising slot on US TV. American's often end up chatting endlessly about the 'half time show'. The exposure would be second to none.


----------



## Kurushi

quincy k said:


> why would a paq/mayweather announcement need the superbowl?
> 
> its like 4mm to advertise for 30 seconds
> 
> there wont be a single person in the civilized world that will not know the fight is happening and if they dont konw that its not happening then they probably dont know what the super bowl is


Well, people have always heard about whatever it is that's being advertised. It's more about maximising exposure but I do take your point about the return on investment. Utilising the Super Bowl hype in anyway though, even if it wasn't an ad slot, would make sense. Didn't Mayweather and Mosley do that for their fight?


----------



## shaunster101

Powerpuncher said:


> There's a reason it's the most expensive advertising slot on US TV. American's often end up chatting endlessly about the 'half time show'. The exposure would be second to none.


As I said, I understand about the audience. I'm talking more from the point of view of the resulting media coverage given to the fight. It's going to get lost in all the Superbowl fall out and analysis. Why not announce it when you have the full attention of the media?

Super Bowl week just seems like a bad time to announce any other sporting event to me, thats all.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

The only way it's getting announced at the Superbowl is if Mayweather himself is interviewed by the commentators during pregame, halftime, or post-game. In order to do it any other way, they would have had to purchase the add space long ago... Not only is the add space very expensive, it's all purchased well ahead of time.

I don't think the Superbowl will have anything to do with the announcement. But that's my opinion.


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> I quoted from his interview with FloydHype, look up my quote or read the interview. Espinoza mentions the parties NOT in agreement yet. He mentions SHO, HBO (who will finalise today or tomorrow) AND Haymon (which means Mayweather) Nowhere does he mention Arum hasn't agreed
> 
> He's not going to say Arum had agreed to everything, we are the hold up, is he as is basically negotiating on Mayweathers behalf. Read between the lines. Both he and Mayweather have been asked whether Arum has agreed to all terms and neither one can deny it.
> 
> All Espinoza has managed to jump on is that Arum said "we've signed everything" which is clearly an exaggeration. However Arum later in an interview that day said the formal paperwork is in the process of being distributed.
> 
> Yet Espiniza gave a whole interview citing this "lie" without once mentioning Arum has not agreed terms...come on dude! Smoke and mirrors, it's a PR interview to take the heat off Floyd and try to put it back on Arum


No it's more to it than that. Arum is saying EVERYTHING IS SIGNED.
ALL OF MAYWEATHER'S PEOPLE HAVE AGREED
THE NETWORKS HAVE AGREED

THESE ARE FLAT OUT LIES

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558464876797251584


----------



## Mable

http://adage.com/article/special-re...-ad-chart-buying-big-game-commercials/295841/

Loads of websites show a breakdown of the ads that are due to be aired during the superbowl. Nothing at all across any of the sites makes reference to Floyd-Pac, Haymon or even boxing in general.

Mind you, i've bought a 30 second slot to promote my new bunion cream, and that doesn't show either...


----------



## Chatty

Espinoza does have to keep Floyd sweet and try and make the most money for Showtime, considering how its flopped so far he could find himself fired soon, especially with Haymon moving his fighters to NBC and Topr Rank/GBP staying on HBO.

This whole things a mess, I can't trust anyones word as they all have their own interests at heart including the networks. Espinoza is putting his nose too far into things that don't concern him for a network man, I mean all he should concern himself with is making sure Showtime get the best deal they can if it does happen, anything else shouldn't have shit all to do with him.

I'd rather they all just shut up at this point and just work the fight out, the fact that everyone is bringing excuses to the fold before they says negotiations are up means they are all probably looking at other fights imo.


----------



## bjl12

quincy k said:


> why would a paq/mayweather announcement need the superbowl?
> 
> its like 4mm to advertise for 30 seconds
> 
> there wont be a single person in the civilized world that will not know the fight is happening and if they dont konw that its not happening then they probably dont know what the super bowl is


Advertisements? What advertisements? Floyd and Manny are world recognized celebrities. They won't be getting no fucking advertisements lol...they'll be interviewed during pre-game or half-time (and probably half-time). Won't be no damn advertisements lol...but the national interview that will *allegedly* reveal their upcoming bout


----------



## Powerpuncher

shaunster101 said:


> As I said, I understand about the audience. I'm talking more from the point of view of the resulting media coverage given to the fight. It's going to get lost in all the Superbowl fall out and analysis. Why not announce it when you have the full attention of the media?
> 
> Super Bowl week just seems like a bad time to announce any other sporting event to me, thats all.


In theory you'd get the casual sports viewer who doesn't tune into boxing analysis or boxing specials. Call it the biggest fight of the century at the super bowl and it'll increase PPV buys to that demographic. Your casual PPV buyer doesn't follow boxing too much. It's like a boxer showing his belt off at half time at a football game. Think about Ricky Hatton, most of his initial fans were Manc City fans who didn't have much to cheer about with the football. If he didn't have the football/Manc tie in he'd have sold nowhere near as many tickets.


----------



## bjl12

Mable said:


> http://adage.com/article/special-re...-ad-chart-buying-big-game-commercials/295841/
> 
> Loads of websites show a breakdown of the ads that are due to be aired during the superbowl. Nothing at all across any of the sites makes reference to Floyd-Pac, Haymon or even boxing in general.
> 
> Mind you, i've bought a 30 second slot to promote my new bunion cream, and that doesn't show either...


Because there won't be a fucking advertisement lol...it will be an INTERVIEW. These guys are celebrities and studs. They won't be getting no commercial lol..they'll be interviewed during the pre-game or at halftime. I'm not saying the fight is happening, but if it is to be announced at the Super Bowl...it will be via interview on national television


----------



## knowimuch

I wonder sometimes if Arum, Floyd and Pac get together and laugh at threads about them whilst diabolically counting their money


----------



## quincy k

bjl12 said:


> Advertisements? What advertisements? Floyd and Manny are world recognized celebrities. They won't be getting no fucking advertisements lol...they'll be interviewed during pre-game or half-time (and probably half-time). Won't be no damn advertisements lol...but the national interview that will *allegedly* reveal their upcoming bout


interviewed during halftime?

al michaels is going to give free airtime to floyd mayweather during the biggest game and sporting event of the year?

fuken flomos


----------



## shaunster101

Let's say for some reason the fight was announced during the Super Bowl. What is going to be the headlines across all the sports pages the next day:

Mayweather to fight Pacquiao in three months 

Or

Xxxxxxxxx wins the Super Bowl


----------



## bballchump11

The Superbowl is being shown on CBS. Les Monves, the CEO of CBS is very involved in the Mayweather/Pacquiao negotiations. Just throwing that out there


----------



## Reppin501

I haven't seen anyone say the Super Bowl factors in, I'm just saying it would be an ideal situation to get the fight a good jump start in terms of casual sports fans. Maybe some don't understand the magnitude of the event from a media perspective, but assuming you can get the air time it's a perfect platform to launch such an event.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog

Superbowl is on nbc this year


----------



## Boogle McDougal

Hey guys, a little out of the loop here. Just one question: can one of you tell me if Mayweather is gonna fight Pacquiao? Thanks


----------



## tliang1000

http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-its-80-20-mayweather-fight-happen--86738
atsch:rofl


----------



## Kurushi

Can someone explain why two rivalling networks would be discussing the broadcast rights to an event which hasn't even had a contract drawn up for it yet, an event in which nothing has been agreed to yet and an event that has a track record of not materialising? Seems like a potentially colossal waste of time and money to me. What's the original source on HBO/SHO talks happening?


----------



## igor_otsky

Boggle said:


> Hey guys, a little out of the loop here. Just one question: can one of you tell me if Mayweather is gonna fight Pacquiao? Thanks


you would need to read the first post until your very last post of this thread to answer this question. or ask MVC or Gander Tasco for details.

Thanks. that would be 5 bucks please.


----------



## Reppin501

Manny thinks it's 80-20 the fight will happen...

http://www1.skysports.com/boxing/ne...tain-floyd-mayweather-will-fight-him-on-may-2

For what it's worth, I've heard the promotion would be called the "Super Bowl of Boxing"...hence the implication of announcing Super Bowl weekend, dude I heard it from knows his shit...but I kinda rolled my eyes on this, cant lie.


----------



## Abraham

The fight will be announced on Super Bowl day? :lol: I respect everyone's optimism, but c'mon, guys. step back into reality. I don't think either side is even smart enough to take advantage of something like that. My opinion at this point is, we ain't going to see it. I've made peace with that. You all should, too.


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingJabsBlog said:


> Superbowl is on nbc this year


nevermind then on my previous point


----------



## bballchump11

Kurushi said:


> Can someone explain why two rivalling networks would be discussing the broadcast rights to an event which hasn't even had a contract drawn up for it yet, an event in which nothing has been agreed to yet and an event that has a track record of not materialising? Seems like a potentially colossal waste of time and money to me. What's the original source on HBO/SHO talks happening?


I do believe everything on the Mayweather the fighter vs Pacquiao level is settled like who walks out first, glove size, purse split, USADA is finished.

After that has been settled, now it's at the Network level and Mayweather Promotions/Showtime vs HBO


----------



## igor_otsky

Abraham said:


> The fight will be announced on Super Bowl day? :lol: I respect everyone's optimism, but c'mon, guys. step back into reality. I don't think either side is even smart enough to take advantage of something like that. My opinion at this point is, we ain't going to see it. I've made peace with that. You all should, too.


Floyd's announcing he's moving out to the moon on super bowl day. just to let his fans know, if he still has one except MVC


----------



## tliang1000

bballchump11 said:


> I do believe everything on the Mayweather the fighter vs Pacquiao level is settled like who walks out first, glove size, purse split, USADA is finished.
> 
> After that has been settled, now it's at the Network level and Mayweather Promotions/Showtime vs HBO


That's the obvious shit that Floyd was talking about. Pacturds thinks Pac is catering to Floyd's needs when no shit that Floyd would walk out second, purse split, and USADA bc he is A side. But network got their own issues and it is not right to blame any stalls on Floyd like what the turds are desperately in doing right now.


----------



## Abraham

tliang1000 said:


> That's the obvious shit that Floyd was talking about. Pacturds thinks Pac is catering to Floyd's needs when no shit that Floyd would walk out second, purse split, and USADA bc he is A side. But network got their own issues and it is not right to blame any stalls on Floyd like what the turds are desperately in doing right now.


If it's just the networks holding things up, then why haven't they said so? Why not say "we have everything worked out on our part...just waiting on Showtime and HBO."? Why? Because ain't shit worked out on either side!


----------



## bballchump11

tliang1000 said:


> That's the obvious shit that Floyd was talking about. Pacturds thinks Pac is catering to Floyd's needs when no shit that Floyd would walk out second, purse split, and USADA bc he is A side. But network got their own issues and it is not right to blame any stalls on Floyd like what the turds are desperately in doing right now.


yeah I kept asking one dickhead in this thread how is it Floyd's fault if the networks can't decide on who shows the replay the week later. His dumbass didn't want to answer it



Abraham said:


> If it's just the networks holding things up, then why haven't they said so? Why not say "we have everything worked out on our part...just waiting on Showtime and HBO."? Why? Because ain't shit worked out on either side!


They have, keep up


----------



## tliang1000

Abraham said:


> If it's just the networks holding things up, then why haven't they said so? Why not say "we have everything worked out on our part...just waiting on Showtime and HBO."? Why? Because ain't shit worked out on either side!


I think it is just smart practice to keep it hush until everything is ironed out. I think it is very unprofessional for people to just throw bits and pieces of information to mislead people or provide false hope. Maybe Floyd respects that and Arum and Pac doesn't idk.


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> They have, keep up


Link.


----------



## quincy k

lmfao nbc is going to give floyd a free promo interview for the fight during their coverage of super bowl sunday

only a dumfuk flomo would think that nbc gives a rats azz about cbs/showtimes floyd mayweather and to give him $20mm+ free airplay

some of these clowns here need to get out in the real world and leave flomo land for a month or two


----------



## Reppin501

quincy k said:


> lmfao nbc is going to give floyd a free promo interview for the fight during their coverage of super bowl sunday
> 
> only a dumfuk flomo would think that nbc gives a rats azz about cbs/showtimes floyd mayweather and to give him $20mm+ free airplay
> 
> some of these clowns here need to get out in the real world and leave flomo land for a month or two


Dude...in all seriousness, fuck off, I don't care who you like or root for, what your nationality is, what you agree or disagree with etc. You constantly come into this thread being a fucking dick, calling names, and making comments about people and their character etc...Bro who the fuck are you and what's your problem? What is your end game...are you looking for some sort of pissing contest, are you making a shitty attempt to troll? I can't wrap my mind around what it is you are trying to accomplish, can you explain it to me?


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Link.


On Jan 9th, the LaTime reported this


> As the sides continue to work on the purse split, premium cable networks Showtime and HBO also need to work out the details of televising the bout. Mayweather is under contract to Showtime for two more fights, and Pacquiao has an HBO deal.


Then Jan 15th, the LaTimes posted this confirming that the purse was settled
http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...mayweather-manny-pacquiao-20150113-story.html


> The delicate negotiations and long wait for a Floyd Mayweather Jr.-Manny Pacquiao fight will move Wednesday to discussions between premium cable giants Showtime and HBO, which are scheduled to sort out a joint broadcast of the super-fight.
> 
> Boxing officials with connections to both fighters told The Times on Tuesday that both boxers have expressed agreement over terms of the purse split.


Then on Jan 24th, the LaTimes interviewed the *Showtime President*
http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...uiao-boxing-showtime-arum-20150124-story.html


> Not so fast, and not at all accurate, counters Showtime Executive Vice President Stephen Espinoza, who is negotiating alongside his superiors and HBO executives to craft a joint-broadcasting deal for whatâ€™s expected to be the most lucrative pay-per-view bout in history...
> 
> â€œHereâ€™s where we are: There is no contract awaiting Floydâ€™s signature, and Bob Arum knows that. Floyd has represented to [CBS/Showtime Chairman] Leslie Moonves, to [his manager] Al Haymon and to me personally that he wants to make the fight, and we are making very good progress. But there are no contracts.* There are open issues between Showtime and HBO that are being resolved...*
> 
> â€œWeâ€™re about halfway there,â€ Espinoza said of the television prong. â€œHow long it takes to get to the finish line is anyoneâ€™s guess and I wouldnâ€™t want to speculate.


----------



## DobyZhee

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Dude, shut the fuck up! Stop pretending like you know people "in the know". Unless your mom or one of the hookers you've been paying to talk to is an "insider in the Nevada Athletic Commission", you're full of shit. Seriously, stop with this delusions of grandeur, it's fucking annoying!


Are u going to take the bet, ****** bitch or are u going to pull a floyd?


----------



## Boogle McDougal

Abraham said:


> The fight will be announced on Super Bowl day? :lol: I respect everyone's optimism, but c'mon, guys. step back into reality. I don't think either side is even smart enough to take advantage of something like that. My opinion at this point is, we ain't going to see it. I've made peace with that. You all should, too.


No, I will not make peace with it. There will be no peace until the streets are filled with blood. Only then will there be peace. Only then!


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

Boggle said:


> No, I will not make peace with it. There will be no peace until the streets are filled with blood. Only then will there be peace. Only then!


The streets will flow yellow with the urine of the non-believers.

No fight, no peace.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

Well we shall see what is said during the Superbowl, what we want to see is Mayweather vs Pacquiao. 

Mayweather vs Cotto would be simply pointless.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

The fight won't even be that good. But we want it anyway.

Look at us. We are sad and pathetic coming back to this thread day in and day out knowing full-well that this shit is an extreme long-shot no matter what (or in fact, because of) everything being said in the media by Floyd, Espinosa, and especially Arum and Pacquiao.

Arum and Pacquiao need to shut the fuck up. Saying shit like "we've agreed to all his terms" in the media is just going to piss Mayweather off and cause him to put up more roadblocks, or change the deal and move the goal post. Mayweather breaks his silence after all that shit and what does he say? "Pacquiao's last fight only did 300,000 homes..."

Cheese and fucking rice.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

Why would Mayweather come on the Superbowl to announce a shitty fight like a Cotto rematch? 

He must have a big announcement.....


----------



## quincy k

Reppin501 said:


> Dude...in all seriousness, fuck off, I don't care who you like or root for, what your nationality is, what you agree or disagree with etc. You constantly come into this thread being a fucking dick, calling names, and making comments about people and their character etc...Bro who the fuck are you and what's your problem? What is your end game...are you looking for some sort of pissing contest, are you making a shitty attempt to troll? I can't wrap my mind around what it is you are trying to accomplish, can you explain it to me?


so let me get this straight. flomos can sit here in this forum and blame arum for the fight not happening, allege paq takes steroids, claim that floyd is the best ever winning every single hypothetical match up and ridicule canelo for wanting to fight on the may 2 and we just have to sit her and read flomo shit?

well fuck off if i dont agree with you and have a difference of opinion

lmfao flmos thinking that nbc is going to give floyd a free spot on super bowl sunday to promote his fight

you gotta be some kind of flomo stupid

by the way please link to me name-calling a flomo without being provoked(condescendingly talked down to) or making comments about people and their character.

you cant because i dont


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Reppin501 said:


> If the Super Bowl passes with no announcement my confidence will drop significantly...I really think they are waiting to piggy back off the Super Bowl hype and media exposure, just my opinion.


Why not make the announcement now AND at the Super Bowl with promotions included.

I really don't understand why they're risking Pac/Arum walking away only to announce on the SB, when they could be doing both


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Why not make the announcement now AND at the Super Bowl with promotions included.
> 
> I really don't understand why they're risking Pac/Arum walking away only to announce on the SB, when they could be doing both


another scenario which I think Doby has been eluding to is that everything is already signed and ready to go and they're just making some fake controversy right now.


----------



## sugarshane_24

bballchump11 said:


> another scenario which I think Doby has been eluding to is that everything is already signed and ready to go and they're just making some fake controversy right now.


That would be some epic shit.

Imagine both sides trolling us and keeping us talking.

One more thing i noticed, Pac was on the judges panel of miss universe. Another publicity stunt perhaps?


----------



## bballchump11

sugarshane_24 said:


> That would be some epic shit.
> 
> Imagine both sides trolling us and keeping us talking.
> 
> One more thing i noticed, Pac was on the judges panel of miss universe. Another publicity stunt perhaps?


:yep yeah that could be part of it. I was thinking about it last night too.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> so let me get this straight. flomos can sit here in this forum and blame arum for the fight not happening, allege paq takes steroids, claim that floyd is the best ever winning every single hypothetical match up and ridicule canelo for wanting to fight on the may 2 and we just have to sit her and read flomo shit?
> 
> well fuck off if i dont agree with you and have a difference of opinion
> 
> lmfao flmos thinking that nbc is going to give floyd a free spot on super bowl sunday to promote his fight
> 
> you gotta be some kind of flomo stupid
> 
> by the way please link to me name-calling a flomo without being provoked(condescendingly talked down to) or making comments about people and their character.
> 
> you cant because i dont


Youre a ***


----------



## JeffJoiner

tliang1000 said:


> I think it is just smart practice to keep it hush until everything is ironed out. I think it is very unprofessional for people to just throw bits and pieces of information to mislead people or provide false hope. Maybe Floyd respects that and Arum and Pac doesn't idk.


I think Floyd realizes anything he says can come back to bite him in the ass later down the road. Arum got the lead on the sound bites with "we've signed everything" so if Floyd says anything other than that and the fight falls apart the casual fans will again blame Floyd. Better to keep quiet and come out with either "it's a fight" or have a member of his team explain why there can't be a fight right now.


----------



## DobyZhee

*real reason fight isnt signed yet 1-26-15*

yall know me . seen a lot of free fights cause of my contact. im not hear to get attention for myself. i think as boxing fans we should have a legit reason why the fight hasnt or will never have happened. you can choose to shoot the messenger if that makes you feel better about supporting a fighter or promoter,

this is beyond the fight itself, its about the mindset of the players involved. And its sad that fans actually echo and agree with the sentiment..

it makes f'n sense and you dont really need a random non news outlet to confirm whats been known all along

btw, this phonee is fukin stupid, it loads backwards. so please start from the bottom and scroll up.

without further ado...

Disregard the shitty unloaded pics below and look at my 3rd post.


----------



## DobyZhee

1 more post so read this one last.

mods, please leave this until people stop responding to it.

i think there are fans who really dont care anymore and are tired to fish through all the posts in the pac mayweather thread.

i would like to answer questions individually


----------



## DobyZhee

fuck my phone..

1)


----------



## LayItDown

I thought you were leaving.


----------



## Boogle McDougal

Thanks for nothing, Doby. You son of a bitch.


----------



## DobyZhee

Oh this is fixed up. Fuck LG..


----------



## DobyZhee

LayItDown said:


> I thought you were leaving.


Fagler bumped up and old post from months ago.


----------



## DobyZhee

DobyZhee said:


> Are u going to take the bet, ****** bitch or are u going to pull a floyd?


You would have won this bet.

Btw, like Floyd im pulling out my offer.

Bets are off


----------



## DobyZhee

*real reason fight isnt signed yet 1-26-15*



Boggle said:


> Thanks for nothing, Doby. You son of a bitch.


Fixed..
@Boggle

Posters who use dashes should be knock the fuck out
@bballchump11
@quincyk @Jeffjoyner @Reppin501 @Sweethome_Bama @MichiganWarrior
@gamdertasco @JohnAnthony


----------



## Reppin501

quincy k said:


> so let me get this straight. flomos can sit here in this forum and blame arum for the fight not happening, allege paq takes steroids, claim that floyd is the best ever winning every single hypothetical match up and ridicule canelo for wanting to fight on the may 2 and we just have to sit her and read flomo shit?
> 
> well fuck off if i dont agree with you and have a difference of opinion
> 
> lmfao flmos thinking that nbc is going to give floyd a free spot on super bowl sunday to promote his fight
> 
> you gotta be some kind of flomo stupid
> 
> by the way please link to me name-calling a flomo without being provoked(condescendingly talked down to) or making comments about people and their character.
> 
> you cant because i dont


The fact that you think "flomo" is witty, speaks volumes...
-Canelo can't compete with Floyd in terms of draw, that's common sense, if you want to present an argument to the contrary...by all means go a head. You'll get embarrassed and crushed by factual readily available information, but if you feel that strong, go for it. 
-which hypothetical match ups are you referring to? Floyd beats manny because he's bigger, stronger, equally as fast, more skilled, and a granite chin. He's simply the better fighter...it's boxing anything can happen, but it's pretty well believed Floyd is the better fighter. This isn't a Flomo opinion, this is the vast majority of boxing people. If you disagree present your case, your evidence, and let's see what we can figure out. 
-I don't exclude any athlete from ped suspicion, but Manny's refusal to test makes him more suspicious than the guy having to beg him to test...that doesn't make him guilty but it makes him appear suspect...again that seems to be common sense, nothing "flomo" about it. 
-nobody thinks NBC is doing anything, to announce their fight super bowl weekend is good business...nothing more, nothing less.

I don't follow your logic.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> another scenario which I think Doby has been eluding to is that everything is already signed and ready to go and they're just making some fake controversy right now.


TBH, that just doesn't feel right


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Just heard that due to Mayweather's contract, he's possibly waiting to next year to fight Pac in the new LV stadium that can hold 20k people.

On another note, like I said before, I hate having to decipher 85 different articles to figure out what's going on behind the scenes. Gag order or not, Floyd himself should be shedding some light on this. This is why when negotiations are done, all fingers point to him as the culprit because he never defends himself to the public until it's too late. Then he pulls "they're all lying" card.

Floyd did an interview almost a month ago where he said he would fight Pac next. I just hope history hasn't repeated itself:

Just watch the first :45 seconds.* I don't advocate any of the childish video after that*


----------



## DobyZhee

@pimpc
@bogatazo


----------



## DobyZhee

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Just heard that due to Mayweather's contract, he's possibly waiting to next year to fight Pac in the new LV stadium that can hold 20k people.
> 
> On another note, like I said before, I hate having to decipher 85 different articles to figure out what's going on behind the scenes. Gag order or not, Floyd himself should be shedding some light on this. This is why when negotiations are done, all fingers point to him as the culprit because he never defends himself to the public until it's too late. Then he pulls "they're all lying" card.
> 
> Floyd did an interview almost a month ago where he said he would fight Pac next. I just hope history hasn't repeated itself:
> 
> Just watch the first :45 seconds.* I don't advocate any of the childish video after that*


No, that stadium is strictly for soccer. It's gonna suck.


----------



## quincy k

Reppin501 said:


> The fact that you think "flomo" is witty, speaks volumes...
> -Canelo can't compete with Floyd in terms of draw, that's common sense, if you want to present an argument to the contrary...by all means go a head. You'll get embarrassed and crushed by factual readily available information, but if you feel that strong, go for it.
> -which hypothetical match ups are you referring to? Floyd beats manny because he's bigger, stronger, equally as fast, more skilled, and a granite chin. He's simply the better fighter...it's boxing anything can happen, but it's pretty well believed Floyd is the better fighter. This isn't a Flomo opinion, this is the vast majority of boxing people. If you disagree present your case, your evidence, and let's see what we can figure out.
> -I don't exclude any athlete from ped suspicion, but Manny's refusal to test makes him more suspicious than the guy having to beg him to test...that doesn't make him guilty but it makes him appear suspect...again that seems to be common sense, nothing "flomo" about it.
> -nobody thinks NBC is doing anything, to announce their fight super bowl weekend is good business...nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> I don't follow your logic.


when did i say that paq would beat floyd?

when did i say that canelo could compete with floyd in terms of draw?

by hypothetical match-ups i say hearns, leonard, curry, norris in which i hear all l the garbage that he would beat them all but when given the opportunity to prove greatness floyd goes on vacations(12/2007-9/2009; 5/2010-9/2011).

paq agreed to 28 day blood(14 day in 5/2010), same day random urine, blood immediately after the fight when this type of testing had never been done before in US boxing history. hopkins didnt agree to any type of testing for the pascal rematch and depending on who you believe kovalev for pascal as well. i dont see any ped accusations imposed on these guys but manny gets nailed to the cross because flomos do so because of proxy.

that is my logic


----------



## BoxingGenius27

http://www.thesweetscience.com/news/articles-frontpage/20178-the-hauser-report-january-notes

Interesting read here

- explains why Arum could possibly be the problem. It says Arum, Mayweather and Haymon would have to do a Joint Venture and split certain revenue from the fight stream. I guess Bob is ok with that, but Mayweather/Haymon aren't.

- goes into specifics on what the networks are negotiating (i.e. commentating team to rebroadcasts)

- Moonves instructed Espinosa to not give dates to Haymon unless Pac-Mayweather is made which explains why so Showtime has so little programming available.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

nevermind delete


----------



## bballchump11

DobyZhee said:


> No, that stadium is strictly for soccer. It's gonna suck.


so how much of an insider is your source?


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> so how much of an insider is your source?


Really bballchump?


----------



## voodoo5

I think the bottom line is, if someone needs greatness, wants greatness, to the tune of THE BEST EVER, than how much a promotor gets, over and above the hundreds of millions this guy is going to make off this fight, points to something else.

I cant lose the gut feeling that Manny has Floyd's head. If someone wanted greatness that bad, they would fight! Period!
Could you imagine Ali saying to George FOreman, and King, "no, I wont fight for a second chance at the most prestigious crown in sports because I want George to have 3 million, and me 7 million!". 

I dont understand how anyone can hold this guy in the same regard as the greats. He might not understand why people like Manny more. He might think they dont because of numbers, but lets face it. People tune in to see him lose, especially the latin market. His biggest numbers were ODLH and SA. The Mexican market hoping their fighter would win. Plus, nearly all of the Philippines live streams the fight for free, as does a major part of the world. My family in the Philippines can attest to this (sister in law). It why companies like Footlocker and Nike want him, and are vanilla on signing a guy like FM. Manny is real. Floyd is not. Floyd is smoke and mirrors. Manny is a fighter. 

My point is, some stuff comes down to one fight. Not a string of wins that we knew who the winner would be. ONE fight. Pass on that, and the rest dont matter. I am not sure he knows this. I think the world knows this.

Sure, he might not like Arum.....no one gives a shit. Dont be a fucking puss. Fight the guy who will make your name.

"Oh I didnt want to actually fight to be one of the best ever cause I didnt want to deal with the harvard jew"....well you complete ******. 60 mil? 70 mil? 80 mil? 120 mil? You should be taken Arum's dick in your ass for that cash and the chance to complete a legacy like that.

That is how it looks, that is how it will always look, no matter how much other spin is put on this shit. No one gives a shit about anything else.


----------



## bballchump11

DobyZhee said:


> Really bballchump?


I just want to know. Robert Garcia is an insider in a sense and could get you tickets, but he wouldn't have any real info on those negotiations for example


----------



## Kalash

DobyZhee said:


> Oh this is fixed up. Fuck LG..


Did this guy partake in the negotiations?


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> I just want to know. Robert Garcia is an insider in a sense and could get you tickets, but he wouldn't have any real info on those negotiations for example


I'm really really dissapointed in your statements.

As a college grad, what's the first thing they teach you in those introductory classes?Don't ever trust the media. Yet you continue to quote and believe a suspect, illegitate news website that has a vested interest in Floyd. Maybe one day when all this is over, you'll look at yourself and say, "holy sh*t, I was duped all along" you put a lot of time and effort to follow Floyd, I don't see that changing even when Floyd is fighting 5 years from now cause he's broke.

lol, and you wanted me to PM you with the pics and say you edit them out..

Da fuck outta here


----------



## BoxingGenius27

DobyZhee said:


> No, that stadium is strictly for soccer. It's gonna suck.


What's stopping them from having the fight there?


----------



## DobyZhee

voodoo5 said:


> I think the bottom line is, if someone needs greatness, wants greatness, to the tune of THE BEST EVER, than how much a promotor gets, over and above the hundreds of millions this guy is going to make off this fight, points to something else.
> 
> I cant lose the gut feeling that Manny has Floyd's head. If someone wanted greatness that bad, they would fight! Period!
> Could you imagine Ali saying to George FOreman, and King, "no, I wont fight for a second chance at the most prestigious crown in sports because I want George to have 3 million, and me 7 million!".
> 
> I dont understand how anyone can hold this guy in the same regard as the greats. He might not understand why people like Manny more. He might think they dont because of numbers, but lets face it. People tune in to see him lose, especially the latin market. His biggest numbers were ODLH and SA. The Mexican market hoping their fighter would win. Plus, nearly all of the Philippines live streams the fight for free, as does a major part of the world. My family in the Philippines can attest to this (sister in law). It why companies like Footlocker and Nike want him, and are vanilla on signing a guy like FM. Manny is real. Floyd is not. Floyd is smoke and mirrors. Manny is a fighter.
> 
> My point is, some stuff comes down to one fight. Not a string of wins that we knew who the winner would be. ONE fight. Pass on that, and the rest dont matter. I am not sure he knows this. I think the world knows this.
> 
> Sure, he might not like Arum.....no one gives a shit. Dont be a fucking puss. Fight the guy who will make your name.
> 
> "Oh I didnt want to actually fight to be one of the best ever cause I didnt want to deal with the harvard jew"....well you complete ******. 60 mil? 70 mil? 80 mil? 120 mil? You should be taken Arum's dick in your ass for that cash and the chance to complete a legacy like that.
> 
> That is how it looks, that is how it will always look, no matter how much other spin is put on this shit. No one gives a shit about anything else.


Very good rant. Pac walked away from the first negotiations. I guess it's Floyd's turn to do so.

Pac has said "do it for the sake of boxing"

You really think Floyd gives a fuck about fans and the sport or even Manny telling him that?

He's got a guaranteed 32 million and a cut of PPV to fight someone else. Right now, Floyd is behind the 8 ball and if it means fighting Cotto to weasel out on Pac, he's gonna do it.


----------



## DobyZhee

BoxingGenius27 said:


> What's stopping them from having the fight there?


Cause it's not even being built yet. The taxpayers
Are sueing the city because it comes out of taxpayer money. So it's put on hold. The stadium is outside, why would Floyd or Manny want to do that in Vegas weather?

And people are retarded for not seeing the job creation and revenue soccer brings to the valley.


----------



## DobyZhee

Kalash said:


> Did this guy partake in the negotiations?


Why the fuck would he? The deal is for all negotiations to be negotiated in secret.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with Uncle bob and Manny saying they have agreed to terms. ie the primadonna shit Floyd has been asking.

If Floyd says "I agree to terms" they can sign and iron out the contract later on.

Reread it retard, there is no contract.


----------



## genaro g

bballchump11 said:


> The Superbowl is being shown on CBS. Les Monves, the CEO of CBS is very involved in the Mayweather/Pacquiao negotiations. Just throwing that out there


http://www.thesweetscience.com/news/articles-frontpage/20178-the-hauser-report-january-notes

According to that article, the reason Showtime does not have any fights lined up is because Moonves is not allowing any Haymon fighters on SHO until Mayweather Pacquiao is delivered.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

DobyZhee said:


> Why the fuck would he? The deal is for all negotiations to be negotiated in secret.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with Uncle bob and Manny saying they have agreed to terms. ie the primadonna shit Floyd has been asking.
> 
> If Floyd says "I agree to terms" they can sign and iron out the contract later on.
> 
> Reread it retard, there is no contract.


So is the fight happening or not. Honestly your source gave us nothing we didnt already know


----------



## igor_otsky

DobyZhee said:


> Oh this is fixed up. Fuck LG..


stop posting bbalchump and sexy sergio's conversation.


----------



## DobyZhee

*The definitive Floyd Mayweather vs Manny Pacquiao thread*



MichiganWarrior said:


> So is the fight happening or not. Honestly your source gave us nothing we didnt already know


As of today..no.

And your're okay with floyd being a greedy son of a bitch about it?

Did you see my vid of walking into Detroit pizza?


----------



## tliang1000

DobyZhee said:


> 1 more post so read this one last.
> 
> mods, please leave this until people stop responding to it.
> 
> i think there are fans who really dont care anymore and are tired to fish through all the posts in the pac mayweather thread.
> 
> i would like to answer questions individually


This thread is getting more weird every day...


----------



## MichiganWarrior

DobyZhee said:


> As of today..no.
> 
> And your're okay with floyd being a greedy son of a bitch about it?
> 
> Did you see my vid of walking into Detroit pizza?


Nah. But you were all fights gonna hapoen, now ur source says nah, but your source aint saying shit we didnt already know.


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> another scenario which I think Doby has been eluding to is that everything is already signed and ready to go and they're just making some fake controversy right now.


I'd really hope that anyone with a brain would buy into nonsense like that. No way are any of them that clever. Actually, "clever" might be the wrong word to use, because I don't see how teasing and frustrating fans makes the fight bigger.

All we have now is a bunch of speculative bullshit, and it's pissing me the fuck off.


----------



## bballchump11

DobyZhee said:


> I'm really really dissapointed in your statements.
> 
> As a college grad, what's the first thing they teach you in those introductory classes?Don't ever trust the media. Yet you continue to quote and believe a suspect, illegitate news website that has a vested interest in Floyd. Maybe one day when all this is over, you'll look at yourself and say, "holy sh*t, I was duped all along" you put a lot of time and effort to follow Floyd, I don't see that changing even when Floyd is fighting 5 years from now cause he's broke.
> 
> lol, and you wanted me to PM you with the pics and say you edit them out..
> 
> Da fuck outta here


as a college student, I also learned not to just take the word of a guy I never met on the internet and his secret source. If you gave me a little more detail in how informed he was, then I could buy in more. If he's just a ticket guy at the MGM Grand, then I'd be more inclined to listen to Lance Pugmire of the La Time ore Kevin Iole of Yahoo Sports. They can give me exact sources too and for the most part, at both reporting the same exact facts and details.



genaro g said:


> http://www.thesweetscience.com/news/articles-frontpage/20178-the-hauser-report-january-notes
> 
> According to that article, the reason Showtime does not have any fights lined up is because Moonves is not allowing any Haymon fighters on SHO until Mayweather Pacquiao is delivered.


so we know Mayweather's side is motivated


----------



## Abraham

For everyone wondering if the fight is going to happen, the answer is...NO. It's a plain as day if you just open your eyes. Do you people seriously think they're going to announce it any day now? Seriously? And on Super Bowl? "Ha ha! We were leading you on all along! Mayweather-Pacquiao, May 2nd!" Guys, the fight is NOT going to happen. I'd bet my life on it. If it were, it would have been announced right now, or at the very least, we wouldn't still be hearing all the negative shit at this point. As far a who's fault it is this time around, well, that'll be a matter of opinion. If you're a Mayweather fan, you'll think it's Pac's or Arum's fault. If you're Pacquiao fan, you'll think it's Mayweather's fault. If you're a fan of both guys, like me, you won't care who's fault it is. You'll just turn your back on both of them.

Reading through this thread, I really am embarrassed for some of you. There is a thin line between optimism and delusion, and some of you are leaning toward the latter.

How do I know the fight's not going to happen? BECAUSE I PAY ATTENTION!!! Since when does Mayweather talk this bad about a potential opponent? He usually hypes upcoming opponents up, to give his choice in picking them some credibility! Does Pac and Arum really think calling Mayweather names and taunting him will make him want to fight? Since when has Mayweather responded to shit like that?

THE FIGHT IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN! Not now, not ever. It will forever be a cold war, a proxy war. I don't know who it is, but someone very important doesn't want this fight to happen, so it won't. Mark my fucking words.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> For everyone wondering if the fight is going to happen, the answer is...NO. It's a plain as day if you just open your eyes. Do you people seriously think they're going to announce it any day now? Seriously? And on Super Bowl? "Ha ha! We were leading you on all along! Mayweather-Pacquiao, May 2nd!" Guys, the fight is NOT going to happen. I'd bet my life on it. If it were, it would have been announced right now, or at the very least, we wouldn't still be hearing all the negative shit at this point. As far a who's fault it is this time around, well, that'll be a matter of opinion. If you're a Mayweather fan, you'll think it's Pac's or Arum's fault. If you're Pacquiao fan, you'll think it's Mayweather's fault. If you're a fan of both guys, like me, you won't care who's fault it is. You'll just turn your back on both of them.
> 
> Reading through this thread, I really am embarrassed for some of you. There is a thin line between optimism and delusion, and some of you are leaning toward the latter.
> 
> How do I know the fight's not going to happen? BECAUSE I PAY ATTENTION!!! Since when does Mayweather talk this bad about a potential opponent? He usually hypes upcoming opponents up, to give his choice in picking them some credibility! Does Pac and Arum really think calling Mayweather names and taunting him will make him want to fight? Since when has Mayweather responded to shit like that?
> 
> THE FIGHT IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN! Not now, not ever. It will forever be a cold war, a proxy war. I don't know who it is, but someone very important doesn't want this fight to happen, so it won't. Mark my fucking words.


----------



## Kalash

DobyZhee said:


> Why the fuck would he? The deal is for all negotiations to be negotiated in secret.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with Uncle bob and Manny saying they have agreed to terms. ie the primadonna shit Floyd has been asking.
> 
> If Floyd says "I agree to terms" they can sign and iron out the contract later on.
> 
> Reread it retard, there is no contract.


Because, retard, how the fuck does your friend know what they're discussing if he's not part of the discussions? And why are you coming at me like I'm a Floyd fan? :huh


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


>


Who is this guy, and why is _his _word the gospel?


----------



## JohnAnthony

DobyZhee said:


> Fixed..
> @*Boggle*
> 
> Posters who use dashes should be knock the fuck out
> @*bballchump11*
> @quincyk @*Jeff*joyner @*Reppin501* @*Sweethome_Bama* @*MichiganWarrior*
> @gamdertasco @*JohnAnthony*


what do you mean by dashes?


----------



## JohnAnthony

MichiganWarrior said:


> So is the fight happening or not. Honestly your source gave us nothing we didnt already know


floyd asking for more money was new, although i suppose to be expected.


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Who is this guy, and why is _his _word the gospel?


http://api.ning.com/files/IAw-PVOUU...d11gjomBqwNQKpMc0R22cVYPe/karcenoandfloyd.jpg

He's Karceno and he has inside info. He's leaked a lot of news before they were made to the public like Andre Ward signing with Roc Nation. He also as interviews with Mayweather, Kenny and Shawn Porter, Paulie and Bob Arum.

He's not the best source and I'll always add a disclaimer whenever I quote him, but he's not some random guy on youtube.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

DobyZhee said:


> Oh this is fixed up. Fuck LG..


I'm sorry bro, but THIS is your source? I could have made up better bullshit than that.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> http://api.ning.com/files/IAw-PVOUU...d11gjomBqwNQKpMc0R22cVYPe/karcenoandfloyd.jpg
> 
> He's Karceno and he has inside info. He's leaked a lot of news before they were made to the public like Andre Ward signing with Roc Nation. He also as interviews with Mayweather, Kenny and Shawn Porter, Paulie and Bob Arum.
> 
> He's not the best source and I'll always add a disclaimer whenever I quote him, but he's not some random guy on youtube.


Too bad he shares the same love for the taste of Floyd's cock as you and his opinion is totally null and void when it comes to Mayweather vs whoever.


----------



## bballchump11

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Too bad he shares the same love for the taste of Floyd's cock as you and his opinion is totally null and void when it comes to Mayweather vs whoever.


He must have no taste of his cock then. Your sister on the otherhand sure loves that *BB*all*C*hump.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> He must have no taste of his cock then. Your sister on the otherhand sure loves that *BB*all*C*hump.


Oh yeah, my sister lol. Boy, you got me now...lol


----------



## bballchump11

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Oh yeah, my sister lol. Boy, you got me now...lol


BBallChump :good


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> BBallChump :good


Yup, biggest Floyd apologist on this site. I love how you try and claim to be neutral but your infatuation with Floyd always shows up. Bet you jack off to him :lol:


----------



## DobyZhee

Bjj_Boxer said:


> I'm sorry bro, but THIS is your source? I could have made up better bullshit than that.


You could have taken the bet and won bitch..


----------



## El-Terrible

For once Arum and Pacquiao have agreed to everything and predictably it looks like the fight still won't happen. Yet so many give this coward a free ride. We are looking at Mayweather v Cotto and Pacquiao v Khan

Cotto and his advisor have gone deathly silent, I think it's happening. Can't wait for the excuse we hear, I guarantee the networks are NOT the issue...and the fanboy defending of Floyd will continue on :rolleyes

Karceno is a Floyd man, the guy who got so annoyed with Dan Rafael because Dan said it would be Mayweather v Cotto 2 weeks back - now apparently HBO are the big issue? What cr*p, this is all a smokescreen to cover one man's a$$ 

I think right now it's looking 60-40 Cotto based on the signs we're seeing - the pro-Mayweather press are starting to make noises about how the fight makes more sense in 2016 when Mayweather's SHO contract ends atsch you just couldn't make up this crap, the excuse making knows no bounds


----------



## DobyZhee

Bball quoting and using Karceno as a source. I'm sure he's allowed at the table of negotiations.

At least my source works for the people who sign off on the contracts..lol


----------



## Gero

Abraham said:


> Who is this guy, and why is _his _word the gospel?


He used to post on ESB years ago, Massive Floyd fan to the point of weird obsession and would make videos trashing Pacquiao and perpetuating the PED allegations at the time.


----------



## DobyZhee

Gero said:


> He used to post on ESB years ago, Massive Floyd fan to the point of weird obsession and would make videos trashing Pacquiao and perpetuating the PED allegations at the time.


He had to have bent over to get in Floyd's circle.

He looks happy just to carry Floyd's bags


----------



## shaunster101

Karceno. 

As a credible source? 

You HAVE to be kidding me!!! :rofl

That guy is one of the most obsessed and extreme fanboys I have ever seen on the Internet. And that is not an exaggeration. I remember this dude like waaaay back from ESB. Who remembers his weirdo stalker like Floyd videos?

This guy is about as reliable a source for info on this fight as my left bollock.


----------



## DobyZhee

I'm really worried about Bball, copying and pasting a photo of Karceno. Took a lot of work

I bet his bucket list before he dies is meeting Karceno, Al Haymon and his sons


----------



## El-Terrible

Only silver lining is DLH stating he won't move Canelo off the May 2nd date unless Mayweather fights Pacquiao. I just hope he sticks to this. This surely gives HBO even more motivation to make the fight as they then get money from May vs Pac and give Canelo is own slot without competing with a Mayweather fight...it's why I don't think HBO are a huge issue here


----------



## Gero

The thing that puzzles me is, IF Mayweather is fighting Cotto May 2nd wouldn't Roach and therefore Pacquiao be aware of it? I'm not saying Roach would necessarily be directly involved in negotiations but with his 2 big name fighters in Cotto and Pacquiao looking to fight on or around the same date he's got some serious scheduling and planning to do :huh


----------



## JohnAnthony

I really want floyd manny.

But personallyif it doesn't happen i will very much look forward to.

1) Mayweather Cotto, i thought Cotto performed well in the 1st but was way to hesitant. Under Roach and with floyd looking to have slipped, i would give him a very good chance.

2) we all get to rip floyd and the army of flomos on here for the most blatant duck in the history of the sport.

3) I think Khan Manny will be a decent scrap. And if its at Wembley in front of 90k i might even go and finally geet to see Manny Fight Live

4) We get to play the whole will they wont they negotiations all over again in June woooooo.


I'm still praying for May Manny, but plan B isnt too bad.


----------



## Concrete

JohnAnthony said:


> I really want floyd manny.
> 
> But personallyif it doesn't happen i will very much look forward to.
> 
> 1) Mayweather Cotto, i thought Cotto performed well in the 1st but was way to hesitant. Under Roach and with floyd looking to have slipped, i would give him a very good chance.
> 
> 2) we all get to rip floyd and the army of flomos on here for the most blatant duck in the history of the sport.
> 
> 3) I think Khan Manny will be a decent scrap. And if its at Wembley in front of 90k i might even go and finally geet to see Manny Fight Live
> 
> 4) We get to play the whole will they wont they negotiations all over again in June woooooo.
> 
> I'm still praying for May Manny, but plan B isnt too bad.


Nah fuck that! Its May vs PAC or I'm not paying!


----------



## tliang1000

JohnAnthony said:


> I really want floyd manny.
> 
> But personallyif it doesn't happen i will very much look forward to.
> 
> 1) Mayweather Cotto, i thought Cotto performed well in the 1st but was way to hesitant. Under Roach and with floyd looking to have slipped, i would give him a very good chance.
> 
> 2) we all get to rip floyd and the army of flomos on here for the most blatant duck in the history of the sport.
> 
> 3) I think Khan Manny will be a decent scrap. And if its at Wembley in front of 90k i might even go and finally geet to see Manny Fight Live
> 
> 4) We get to play the whole will they wont they negotiations all over again in June woooooo.
> 
> I'm still praying for May Manny, but plan B isnt too bad.


If the fight doesn't happen, how do you know for sure that it is Floyd's fault? From what i am hearing, team Pac and Arum has done more damage to the fight then promoting it. Lying while looking for opponents constantly before the contracts were even drawn.


----------



## JohnAnthony

tliang1000 said:


> If the fight doesn't happen, how do you know for sure that it is Floyd's fault? From what i am hearing, team Pac and Arum has done more damage to the fight then promoting it. Lying while looking for opponents constantly before the contracts were even drawn.


Flomos on Damage Control haha.

Im sure floyd will come out and blame HBO and Manny and Bob Arum, And you and bunch of others will eat that shit up.

Floyd Basically Controlls Boxing, He fights who he wants to fight. If he wants Manny, he gets Manny.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Concrete said:


> Nah fuck that! Its May vs PAC or I'm not paying!


I never said i was Paying :hey

Neither will get a penny from me, especially floyd.

But i'll watch both fights, and they'll both be decent fights.


----------



## bballchump11

shaunster101 said:


> Karceno.
> 
> As a credible source?
> 
> You HAVE to be kidding me!!! :rofl
> 
> That guy is one of the most obsessed and extreme fanboys I have ever seen on the Internet. And that is not an exaggeration. I remember this dude like waaaay back from ESB. Who remembers his weirdo stalker like Floyd videos?
> 
> This guy is about as reliable a source for info on this fight as my left bollock.


Hey dick nose, reread what I said about him. I never said he was the most credible source


----------



## tliang1000

JohnAnthony said:


> Flomos on Damage Control haha.
> 
> Im sure floyd will come out and blame HBO and Manny and Bob Arum, And you and bunch of others will eat that shit up.
> 
> Floyd Basically Controlls Boxing, He fights who he wants to fight. If he wants Manny, he gets Manny.


You look at history. Oscar/Floyd, Cotto/FLoyd, JMM/Floyd, Shane/FLoyd was easily made without Arum. How many fights Arum prevented? Gamboa/Lopez, Mares/Nonito, Pac/Floyd, JCC/Froch.

Turds are on Damage control. And lets not forgot who were the ones said no fight bc of a drug test.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

bballchump11 said:


> http://api.ning.com/files/IAw-PVOUU...d11gjomBqwNQKpMc0R22cVYPe/karcenoandfloyd.jpg
> 
> He's Karceno and he has inside info. He's leaked a lot of news before they were made to the public like Andre Ward signing with Roc Nation. He also as interviews with Mayweather, Kenny and Shawn Porter, Paulie and Bob Arum.
> 
> He's not the best source and I'll always add a disclaimer whenever I quote him, but he's not some random guy on youtube.


I used to go back and fourth with him on ESB. He is a prime example of an extreme douche. He really is the wrong guy to have such great inside access and info. :verysad


----------



## JohnAnthony

tliang1000 said:


> You look at history. Oscar/Floyd, Cotto/FLoyd, JMM/Floyd, Shane/FLoyd was easily made without Arum. How many fights Arum prevented? Gamboa/Lopez, Mares/Nonito, Pac/Floyd, JCC/Froch.
> 
> Turds are on Damage control. And lets not forgot who were the ones said no fight bc of a drug test.


Defend floyd on this if you like.

If floyd doesnt take this fight, im not gonna buy whatever shit he sells.

It will be a blatant duck to me.


----------



## tliang1000

JohnAnthony said:


> Defend floyd on this if you like.
> 
> If floyd doesnt take this fight, im not gonna buy whatever shit he sells.
> 
> It will be a blatant duck to me.


I'm going to blame whoever is the cause of the fight not made.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

tliang1000 said:


> I'm going to blame whoever is the cause of the fight not made.


Yeah right... You couldn't see past Floyd's pubes in your eyes. Your a pathetic Floyd ride or die supporter. I already know who you have to blame despite Arum and Pac agreeing to everything already, a fact that has never been disproven this time around.


----------



## bballchump11

JohnAnthony said:


> Flomos on Damage Control haha.
> 
> Im sure floyd will come out and blame HBO and Manny and Bob Arum, And you and bunch of others will eat that shit up.
> 
> Floyd Basically Controlls Boxing, He fights who he wants to fight. If he wants Manny, he gets Manny.


what an ignorant to think. If Arum doesn't want the fight, then there's nothing Floyd can do. That's all irrelevant because I think all parties involved want the fight right now.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

tliang1000 said:


> I'm going to blame whoever is the cause of the fight not made.


If Mayweather wanted the fight... the fight would have been made. Floyd can fight literally anyone he wants. Some opponents are more expensive than others. Pacquiao is the most expensive. It can't just be the money stopping the fight when Floyd would be guaranteed BY FAR his biggest pay-day no matter what Manny makes. Anything Floyd says contrary to "we've made the fight" is an excuse not to make the fight. He has all the power here. HBO and Showtime will come up with something mutually agreeable because there is big money for both if it gets made. Even with all the shenanigans Arum is playing in the media... bottom line is that if Floyd wants to fight Pacquiao, he will fight Pacquiao. If he doesn't, he will go in some other direction, make excuses, blame other people, and he'll hope we still buy Cotto II.

If Money/Manny happens, I'll pay for the fight no problem. I've personally wanted the fight so bad for so long that I have dreams about it and it affects my life honestly more than it should. TAKE MY MONEY, JUST TAKE IT. I'll pay for the HD version even if it's $100. I'll have a party and beer and chips n' fuckin dip.

If Money/Cotto II is what we get... I'll be finding whatever internet stream has the best quality. Floyd isn't getting my money and neither is Cotto's fight blocking ass. Plus I'll be bitterly routing for Cotto to kick his ass, despite being angry with Cotto himself.

They are all a bunch of selfish pricks who don't give a fuck about the fans who pay their bills, including Arum and Pacquiao.


----------



## JohnAnthony

bballchump11 said:


> what an ignorant to think. If Arum doesn't want the fight, then there's nothing Floyd can do. That's all irrelevant because I think all parties involved want the fight right now.


true, but arum wants the fight. He just doesnt want to be cut out by floyd.

I hope you're right anyway. Clocks ticking now. Surely it needs to be this week or it aint happening


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

I'm just descending into boxing fan depression over this shit.


----------



## Abraham

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> I'm just descending into boxing fan depression over this shit.


Yeah, me too. It really makes me sad. I'm actually hurt that they are doing this to us. We don't deserve this. They've put us through this for years, and it's like battered housewife syndrome...we just keep coming back despite all the abuse. Even know, as fed up as I am, I can't help but keep checking everyday...hoping, praying that they've worked something out, but the chances of it happening are rapidly receding, and a lot of ppl just don't seem to realize that. As I said earlier, _someone_ doesn't want this fight to happen. Arum, Floyd, HBO, Haymon...not sure who, but someone very important doesn't want this fight to happen, and when it doesn't happen, we'll never know for sure who deserves the blame. As of right now, I'm putting most of the blame on Mayweather, because if he wanted the fight to happen, he'd be speaking up a lot more than he is.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Abraham said:


> Yeah, me too. It really makes me sad. I'm actually hurt that they are doing this to us. We don't deserve this. They've put us through this for years, and it's like battered housewife syndrome...we just keep coming back despite all the abuse. Even know, as fed up as I am, I can't help but keep checking everyday...hoping, praying that they've worked something out, but the chances of it happening are rapidly receding, and a lot of ppl just don't seem to realize that. As I said earlier, _someone_ doesn't want this fight to happen. Arum, Floyd, HBO, Haymon...not sure who, but someone very important doesn't want this fight to happen, and when it doesn't happen, we'll never know for sure who deserves the blame. As of right now, I'm putting most of the blame on Mayweather, because if he wanted the fight to happen, he'd be speaking up a lot more than he is.


Not to be a dick get some new hobbies?


----------



## bballchump11

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Yup, biggest Floyd apologist on this site. I love how you try and claim to be neutral but your infatuation with Floyd always shows up. Bet you jack off to him :lol:


naw I never claim to be neutral because I dislike the fakeass Manny Pacquiao, but I do claim to be objective.

yall act like I defend Floyd no matter what. I know at certain points Mayweather prevented this fight

In the first negotiations, that was all Manny's fault and even his own trainer agrees with that. After Mayweather/Mosley, that was Mayweather's fault it didn't happen. He went on a random vacation and then got into legal trouble. He came back for a tuneup in a southpaw Oriz and attempted to make the fight in 2012.

Now Floyd should have offered more than $40 million then and I believe if Manny's team negotiated, they could have gotten more just like this time around. But Arum did everything in his power to block the fight in 2012. Nobody can dispute that. The facts back that claim in how Manny could fight in May against Marquez, but as soon as Mayweather gets his jail time pushed into June, Arum says Manny can't fight in May anymore because of his cut and the stadium.

Then after that, Floyd went to jail, Manny got knocked out etc. After Manny got knocked out, Floyd didn't show any interest into the fight and for the most part, the fight didn't make any sense until after Pacquiao beat Bradley the second time.

Now they're trying to make the fight now. Both sides seem willing to get it done. I think both are ultimately going to come to an agreement, but I have no idea why Arum insists on lying to the media.


----------



## El-Terrible

tliang1000 said:


> I'm going to blame whoever is the cause of the fight not made.


...:rofl yeah right


----------



## Abraham

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Not to be a dick get some new hobbies?


Dude. You post 30 threads a week,


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

bballchump11 said:


> I dislike the fakeass Manny Pacquiao, but I do claim to be objective.


Stopped reading right there.


----------



## El-Terrible

bballchump11 said:


> what an ignorant to think. If Arum doesn't want the fight, then there's nothing Floyd can do. That's all irrelevant because I think all parties involved want the fight right now.


Seriously - you would have to be one hell of a conspiracy theorist at this point to think Arum has impeded this fight based on what has come out from BOTH sides involved in the negotiation. It's amazing how against all logic, Floyd is still defended in all this. The guy fights who he wants, HBO won't stand in the way, they know not only will they lose revenue from the biggest fight in sport but they also risk diluting Canelo-Kirkland by going up against Mayweather on May 2nd...

You have Oscar De La Hoya, who knows more than anyone who Mayweather picks opponents with all his dealings via Golden Boy - now no longer promoting we hear the truth - Oscar himself says Mayweather avoids risky fights - and STILL you think it's all Arum

Floyd is in a position where he has Pacquiao agreed, and Cotto agreed and he will choose the lowest risk one - which is the guy he's already fought :rolleyes

If that's right JA is right, it will go down as one of the biggest ducks in the history of the sport


----------



## El-Terrible

bballchump11 said:


> naw I never claim to be neutral because I dislike the fakeass Manny Pacquiao, but I do claim to be objective.
> 
> yall act like I defend Floyd no matter what. I know at certain points Mayweather prevented this fight
> 
> In the first negotiations, that was all Manny's fault and even his own trainer agrees with that. After Mayweather/Mosley, that was Mayweather's fault it didn't happen. He went on a random vacation and then got into legal trouble. He came back for a tuneup in a southpaw Oriz and attempted to make the fight in 2012.
> 
> Now Floyd should have offered more than $40 million then and I believe if Manny's team negotiated, they could have gotten more just like this time around. But Arum did everything in his power to block the fight in 2012. Nobody can dispute that. The facts back that claim in how Manny could fight in May against Marquez, but as soon as Mayweather gets his jail time pushed into June, Arum says Manny can't fight in May anymore because of his cut and the stadium.
> 
> Then after that, Floyd went to jail, Manny got knocked out etc. After Manny got knocked out, Floyd didn't show any interest into the fight and for the most part, the fight didn't make any sense until after Pacquiao beat Bradley the second time.
> 
> Now they're trying to make the fight now. Both sides seem willing to get it done. I think both are ultimately going to come to an agreement, but I have no idea why Arum insists on lying to the media.


2009: Arum
2011-2012: Floyd
2012: Floyd (40m$) with help from Arum (stadium)
Now: Floyd to the MAX

That's objective


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Abraham said:


> Dude. You post 30 threads a week,


with minimal emotional investment towards the bs going on between FLoyd and emmanuel

you go as far as comparing yourself to a battered bitch who's too dumb to stop coming back despite all the 'abuse'. Either you were joking, which I hope is the case, or you're suffering due to a negotiation that has no affect on your livelihood.

When you have other things to do for fun it's not hard to switch your focus and ignore this bs


----------



## Drunkenboat

Rumours pbf askn for catchweight vs cotto


----------



## ChampionsForever

Fuck Gayweather, seriously FUCK HIM. How can any fucking Flomos defend him after this shit? manny has conceded to all demands, nobody on Floyds side has disputed this, there's the whole fictional contract thing but that is just muddying the waters of what has gone on here, Floyd has blatantly ducked his number 1 challenger, and I garan fucking tee the chicken shit fights Cotto at 158 or some shit. He should be written off of the top of the p4p lists for this seriously.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

If Floyd fights Cotto, I hope Cotto roids up to his eyeballs and knocks Mayweather into next fucking year. Fuck Floyd!


----------



## Abraham

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> with minimal emotional investment towards the bs going on between FLoyd and emmanuel
> 
> you go as far as comparing yourself to a battered bitch who's too dumb to stop coming back despite all the 'abuse'. Either you were joking, which I hope is the case, or you're suffering due to a negotiation that has no affect on your livelihood.
> 
> When you have other things to do for fun it's not hard to switch your focus and ignore this bs


The battered wife thing was a metaphor for what boxing fans are going through dealing with this situation for 5 years. Obviously, my life isn't coming to an end behind this shit, but from a boxing fan perspective, yes, it has me down.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> naw I never claim to be neutral because I dislike the fakeass Manny Pacquiao, but I do claim to be objective.
> 
> yall act like I defend Floyd no matter what. I know at certain points Mayweather prevented this fight
> 
> In the first negotiations, that was all Manny's fault and even his own trainer agrees with that. After Mayweather/Mosley, that was Mayweather's fault it didn't happen. He went on a random vacation and then got into legal trouble. He came back for a tuneup in a southpaw Oriz and attempted to make the fight in 2012.
> 
> Now Floyd should have offered more than $40 million then and I believe if Manny's team negotiated, they could have gotten more just like this time around. But Arum did everything in his power to block the fight in 2012. Nobody can dispute that. The facts back that claim in how Manny could fight in May against Marquez, but as soon as Mayweather gets his jail time pushed into June, Arum says Manny can't fight in May anymore because of his cut and the stadium.
> 
> Then after that, Floyd went to jail, Manny got knocked out etc. After Manny got knocked out, Floyd didn't show any interest into the fight and for the most part, the fight didn't make any sense until after Pacquiao beat Bradley the second time.
> 
> Now they're trying to make the fight now. Both sides seem willing to get it done. I think both are ultimately going to come to an agreement, but I have no idea why Arum insists on lying to the media.


Ok...Tell me. How much shit did you give Manny when he fought Cotto at a catchweight. How much shit did you give Floyd when he asked Canelo for a catchweight AFTER he openly talked shit about Pac's catchweight and after saying that he only fights opponents at their best? Exactly! Get the fuck out of here! Floyd could fuck your mom in front of you and not only would you blame your mom, you'd probably ask Floyd to fuck you after. Fuck off chump.


----------



## El-Terrible

ChampionsForever said:


> Fuck Gayweather, seriously FUCK HIM. How can any fucking Flomos defend him after this shit? manny has conceded to all demands, nobody on Floyds side has disputed this, there's the whole fictional contract thing but that is just muddying the waters of what has gone on here, Floyd has blatantly ducked his number 1 challenger, and I garan fucking tee the chicken shit fights Cotto at 158 or some shit. He should be written off of the top of the p4p lists for this seriously.


155 catchweight , would be surprised if more than that


----------



## gander tasco

Abraham said:


> The battered wife thing was a metaphor for what boxing fans are going through dealing with this situation for 5 years. Obviously, my life isn't coming to an end behind this shit, but from a boxing fan perspective, yes, it has me down.


It's alrite Floyd fans are by definition battered housewives.

I doubt this fight happens unless its done already or its being signed right now. Only few days left and the fights only 3 months away. They should have been promoting the fight already. Not lookin realistic at this point


----------



## Abraham

ChampionsForever said:


> Fuck Gayweather, seriously FUCK HIM. How can any fucking Flomos defend him after this shit? manny has conceded to all demands, nobody on Floyds side has disputed this, there's the whole fictional contract thing but that is just muddying the waters of what has gone on here, Floyd has blatantly ducked his number 1 challenger, and I garan fucking tee the chicken shit fights Cotto at 158 or some shit. He should be written off of the top of the p4p lists for this seriously.


I don't view it this extreme, but I think it's pretty clear at point that Mayweather definitely deserves most of the blame.


----------



## Abraham

gander tasco said:


> It's alrite Floyd fans are by definition battered housewives.
> 
> I doubt this fight happens unless its done already or its being signed right now. Only few days left and the fights only 3 months away. They should have been promoting the fight already. Not lookin realistic at this point


Yeah, this is what I've been saying. If it were going to happen in May, it would already be in the promotion phase. Or, at the very least, with a few days left, we wouldn't still be hearing all this negative shit. Mayweather-Cotto. Pacquiao-Khan. Whatever. I'll definitely be rooting for Cotto and Khan.


----------



## steviebruno

El-Terrible said:


> 2009: Arum
> 2011-2012: Floyd
> 2012: Floyd (40m$) with help from Arum (stadium)
> Now: Floyd to the MAX
> 
> That's objective


2009: Pac. Floyd and Arum had ironed out all of the details and stipulations. Arum presented the details to Pac, not aware that Pacquiao was on steroids, and found out that he was. Everything else after that was just posturing.

2011-2012: Pac, looking like doodoo against JMM and still asking for 50/50.
2012: Pac. Losing to Bradley, getting KTHO by JMM halfway through the fight.
2013: Fight off the table.
2014: Floyd and Arum.
2015: Floyd.


----------



## quincy k

El-Terrible said:


> 2009: Arum
> 2011-2012: Floyd
> 2012: Floyd (40m$) with help from Arum (stadium)
> Now: Floyd to the MAX
> 
> That's objective


you forgot may 2010 when paq straight out agreed to 14 day random blood(mayweathers original request), random urine day of fight and blood immediately thereafter and then floyd went on a 16 month vacation.

http://www.ballerstatus.com/2010/05...ys-mayweather-has-no-reason-not-to-fight-now/

regardless, none of this shits going to matter if floyd doesnt fight paq on may 2

hes going to get raped by the media, by the public and by the african american sports community and there is nothing a flomo can do to stop it.


----------



## voodoo5

Isnt Cotto part of the HBO stable as well?


----------



## Drunkenboat

Rumour is pbf wants cotto at 152 or 154. Just rumours though


----------



## ChampionsForever

I can see Khan beating Pac aswell, I'd be gutted as a Pac fan but a part of me would love the fact that Mayweather blew a career defining fight and the biggest payday in sports history, I can see Cotto doing better, but falling short again in the rematch. It begs he question, if Gayfeather makes this fight at a catchweight, will @MichiganWarrior give props to the mighty Floyd for beating a drained fighter? Wanker.


----------



## oibighead

:rofl The way you lot all talk to each other. I hope you have better communication skills in the real world :lol:


----------



## oibighead

I remember in the ESB days, back when the fight was being negotiated for the first time. Commenting was like going to war, you had to be ready to have facts and insults thrown everywhere. Literally an army of Filipino posters.


----------



## oibighead

I still think it looks promising that the fight will get made, but regardless we will find out soon.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Delete


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> Hey dick nose, reread what I said about him. I never said he was the most credible source


Why are you posting pictures of him. Do you have those on your computer.

That guy is creepy as hell.


----------



## DobyZhee

oibighead said:


> I remember in the ESB days, back when the fight was being negotiated for the first time. Commenting was like going to war, you had to be ready to have facts and insults thrown everywhere. Literally an army of Filipino posters.


Well it's reversed these days calling Mayweather a bitch for demanding more money isn't considered a credible source


----------



## DobyZhee

tliang1000 said:


> You look at history. Oscar/Floyd, Cotto/FLoyd, JMM/Floyd, Shane/FLoyd was easily made without Arum. How many fights Arum prevented? Gamboa/Lopez, Mares/Nonito, Pac/Floyd, JCC/Froch.
> 
> Turds are on Damage control. And lets not forgot who were the ones said no fight bc of a drug test.


Read my post from my source. arum is not the problem. He's actually sticking up for Manny


----------



## bballchump11

DobyZhee said:


> Bball quoting and using Karceno as a source. I'm sure he's allowed at the table of negotiations.
> 
> At least my source works for the people who sign off on the contracts..lol


See this was what I was asking you before. Tell me exactly how much of an insider your source is and your second statement is enlightening me more.

But Doby think about it. What's your source saying? Floyd wants more money on top of his $120 million.
What's Karceno saying? He's saying HBO isn't trying to pay Mayweather back end money.

Now use those two statements and piece them together. They're both saying the same exact thing but in a different way. Mayweather is trying to get more money from HBO


----------



## Reppin501

El-Terrible said:


> For once Arum and Pacquiao have agreed to everything and predictably it looks like the fight still won't happen. Yet so many give this coward a free ride. We are looking at Mayweather v Cotto and Pacquiao v Khan
> 
> Cotto and his advisor have gone deathly silent, I think it's happening. Can't wait for the excuse we hear, I guarantee the networks are NOT the issue...and the fanboy defending of Floyd will continue on :rolleyes
> 
> Karceno is a Floyd man, the guy who got so annoyed with Dan Rafael because Dan said it would be Mayweather v Cotto 2 weeks back - now apparently HBO are the big issue? What cr*p, this is all a smokescreen to cover one man's a$$
> 
> I think right now it's looking 60-40 Cotto based on the signs we're seeing - the pro-Mayweather press are starting to make noises about how the fight makes more sense in 2016 when Mayweather's SHO contract ends atsch you just couldn't make up this crap, the excuse making knows no bounds


How do you guarantee the Networks are not the issue, when the networks have said the networks are the issue? That makes no sense...you've pre-determined based on no factual information...why would you do that?


----------



## PBFred

Spidey sense says announcement is coming very soon.


----------



## bballchump11

ChampionsForever said:


> Fuck Gayweather, seriously FUCK HIM. How can any fucking Flomos defend him after this shit? manny has conceded to all demands, nobody on Floyds side has disputed this, there's the whole fictional contract thing but that is just muddying the waters of what has gone on here, Floyd has blatantly ducked his number 1 challenger, and I garan fucking tee the chicken shit fights Cotto at 158 or some shit. He should be written off of the top of the p4p lists for this seriously.


Why are you crying? Defend Mayweather after what? The negotiations are still ongoing :lol:



El-Terrible said:


> Seriously - you would have to be one hell of a conspiracy theorist at this point to think Arum has impeded this fight based on what has come out from BOTH sides involved in the negotiation. It's amazing how against all logic, Floyd is still defended in all this. The guy fights who he wants, HBO won't stand in the way, they know not only will they lose revenue from the biggest fight in sport but they also risk diluting Canelo-Kirkland by going up against Mayweather on May 2nd...
> 
> You have Oscar De La Hoya, who knows more than anyone who Mayweather picks opponents with all his dealings via Golden Boy - now no longer promoting we hear the truth - Oscar himself says Mayweather avoids risky fights - and STILL you think it's all Arum
> 
> Floyd is in a position where he has Pacquiao agreed, and Cotto agreed and he will choose the lowest risk one - which is the guy he's already fought :rolleyes
> 
> If that's right JA is right, it will go down as one of the biggest ducks in the history of the sport


I never said Arum is blocking the fight right now. I think that's between Showtime/Mayweather vs HBO. 
I have however said that Arum has been lying over the past week and a half to the media. I don't know his motivation is.

and why do you keep trying to shit on Mayweather? The fight is still in negotiations. Nobody has walked away yet. How about you wait for everything to be settled before you start assigning blame



Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Stopped reading right there.


screw Pacquiao


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> See this was what I was asking you before. Tell me exactly how much of an insider your source is and your second statement is enlightening me more.
> 
> But Doby think about it. What's your source saying? Floyd wants more money on top of his $120 million.
> What's Karceno saying? He's saying HBO isn't trying to pay Mayweather back end money.
> 
> Now use those two statements and piece them together. They're both saying the same exact thing but in a different way. Mayweather is trying to get more money from HBO


wtf?

most reports have floyd making 120 fuken million dollars against paq. how much more does he need? you think hes going to get anywhere near that in a rematch with cotto that might do 800k buys?

i know that this is hard for you, and flomos in general, but maybe you have to accept the fact that the money is an excuse and the problem simply lies with floyd not wanting to fight paq

lets see here

120mm to fight paq

25 mm to fight cotto in a rematch

only in flomo land is 25 mm more money than 120 mm

lmfao rofl


----------



## ChampionsForever

PBFred said:


> Spidey sense says announcement is coming very soon.


Fat Dan has been tweeting in the last hour indications of the fight. God I hope so....


----------



## Abraham

Reppin501 said:


> How do you guarantee the Networks are not the issue, when the networks have said the networks are the issue? That makes no sense...you've pre-determined based on no factual information...why would you do that?


The networks aren't the _only_ issue, that's for goddamn sure.


----------



## bballchump11

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Ok...Tell me. How much shit did you give Manny when he fought Cotto at a catchweight. How much shit did you give Floyd when he asked Canelo for a catchweight AFTER he openly talked shit about Pac's catchweight and after saying that he only fights opponents at their best? Exactly! Get the fuck out of here! Floyd could fuck your mom in front of you and not only would you blame your mom, you'd probably ask Floyd to fuck you after. Fuck off chump.


Bitch how are you going to ask me a question and not even wait for my response before you hear my response? I've always said in both fights that those catchweights were not called for because both fighters had already fought at 147 & 154 previously. But I also said that the catchweight had no bearing on the outcome.

Hop off my *BB*all*C*hump


----------



## Abraham

So the latest rumors are that the fight will be announced on Super Bowl day, and that the fight is in the Vegas books. Rumors.


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> wtf?
> 
> most reports have floyd making 120 fuken million dollars against paq. how much more does he need? you think hes going to get anywhere near that in a rematch with cotto that might do 800k buys?
> 
> i know that this is hard for you, and flomos in general, but maybe you have to accept the fact that the money is an excuse and the problem simply lies with floyd not wanting to fight paq
> 
> lets see here
> 
> 120mm to fight paq
> 
> 25 mm to fight cotto in a rematch
> 
> only in flomo land is 25 mm more money than 120 mm
> 
> lmfao rofl


So will this be all trivial and dumb if Mayweather gets the fight made and instead of $120 million, he gets $150 million?

Like I said, the negotiations are still ongoing. Some of yall are acting like Mayweather has already walked away



DobyZhee said:


> Why are you posting pictures of him. Do you have those on your computer.
> 
> That guy is creepy as hell.


search "Karceno Mayweather" on google images and you'll find it easy

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=karceno+mayweather


----------



## Abraham

Jim Lampley says it'll be Cotto on May 2nd.


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> wtf?
> 
> most reports have floyd making 120 fuken million dollars against paq. how much more does he need? you think hes going to get anywhere near that in a rematch with cotto that might do 800k buys?
> 
> i know that this is hard for you, and flomos in general, but maybe you have to accept the fact that the money is an excuse and the problem simply lies with floyd not wanting to fight paq
> 
> lets see here
> 
> 120mm to fight paq
> 
> 25 mm to fight cotto in a rematch
> 
> only in flomo land is 25 mm more money than 120 mm
> 
> lmfao rofl


You are such a useless ****** and poster, in general.


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560149679241826304


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Abraham said:


> ChampionsForever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat Dan has been tweeting in the last hour indications of the fight. God I hope so....
> 
> 
> 
> So the latest rumors are that the fight will be announced on Super Bowl day, and that the fight is in the Vegas books. Rumors.
Click to expand...

I'm standing by my post a few days ago.



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I'll take this as they've already signed the fight and are purposely trolling the media for hype purposes


When these guys act like fickle little college hoes, you gotta treat em like one and believe they want the D despite their bs


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Jim Lampley BELIEVES it'll be Cotto on May 2nd.


fixed for you


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> So will this be all trivial and dumb if Mayweather gets the fight made and instead of $120 million, he gets $150 million?
> 
> Like I said, the negotiations are still ongoing. Some of yall are acting like Mayweather has already walked away
> 
> search "Karceno Mayweather" on google images and you'll find it easy
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=karceno+mayweather


my statement was in regards to if the fight does not get made.

the last thing we want to hear is that it was okay for floyd to walk on 120mm because he felt that he deserved 150mm only for mayweather to fight cotto for 25 mm


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560149679241826304


shit could be signed and under wraps. writers can't do shit if everyone involved is determined to keep they mouths shut


----------



## Abraham

Fat Dan seems to be hinting at _something_.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Abraham said:


> Fat Dan seems to be hinting at _something_.


do the math abe

it anit no coincidence that emmanuel set the deadline jan 31st. The day before the superbowl


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> shit could be signed and under wraps. writers can't do shit if everyone involved is determined to keep they mouths shut


I'm just posting whatever relevant news I can since most people in this thread just want to talk shit for Mayweather doing something he hasn't even done.

"Fuck Mayweather for picking Miguel Cotto" - Dumbasses :cry


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> You are such a useless ****** and poster, in general.


why do you keep captioning my post when ive told you on no less than seven occasions that you are on my ignore list?

you are a sad pathetic person with floyd mayweather as your make-believe friend

do you wake up to me on a daily basis?

you need to get a life and get out of that graveyard shift that you are working

fuken a, working at 3, 4 in the morning?

no wonder you act like such a clown... you get treated like one every day


----------



## PBFred

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I'm standing by my post a few days ago.
> 
> When these guys act like fickle little college hoes, you gotta treat em like one and believe they want the D despite their bs


IMO Floyd and Manny agreed to terms weeks ago. The only issue was Showtime vs HBO and my borderline obsessive investigative work leads me to believe that everything was ironed out yesterday on that front.

Contracts and announcement today/tomorrow is my guess.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

PBFred said:


> IMO Floyd and Manny agreed to terms weeks ago. The only issue was Showtime vs HBO and my borderline obsessive investigative work leads me to believe that everything was ironed out yesterday on that front.
> 
> Contracts and announcement today/tomorrow is my guess.


you headed to Vegas for this?

My always talks about how Canuck slutz be getting overly friendly in the Vegas clubs


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> my statement was in regards to if the fight does not get made.
> 
> the last thing we want to hear is that it was okay for floyd to walk on 120mm because he felt that he deserved 150mm only for mayweather to fight cotto for 25 mm


trust me, I'll be pissed if Mayweather doesn't fight Pacquiao because $120 Million wasn't enough for him.


----------



## PBFred

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> you headed to Vegas for this?
> 
> My always talks about how Canuck slutz be getting overly friendly in the Vegas clubs


Ya, I'm there. Wouldn't miss it for the world. I just welcomed my 3rd kid into the world a couple of months ago but my wife and I made a deal and she's allowing me to go for two nights. This was probably a tougher negotiation than Stephen Espinoza and Ken Hershman. :smile

Have you checked out pricing?! MGM room prices are $600 per night. All other MGM properties are like 300-400 p/n.

I'm booked in across the street at NYNY, locked it in when it was $200 p/n a few weeks back.

Are you going?!


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> why do you keep captioning my post when ive told you on no less than seven occasions that you are on my ignore list?
> 
> you are sad pathetic person with floyd mayweather as your make-believe friend
> 
> do you wake up to me on a daily basis?
> 
> so sad you are
> 
> you need to get a life and get out of that graveyard shift that you are working
> fuken a, working at 3, 4 in the morning?
> 
> no wonder you act like such a clown... you get treated like one every day


Wake up? At least I sleep. You sit lurking in this thread 24/7 with a can of Red Bull funneling down your throat, cutting and pasting the same garbage over and over again. And now you know my shift? Yes, I work overnight. In a hospital. In NY. Where I make 75,000 a year. You live under a rock with no clean drinking water and an exceptional internet connection.


----------



## PBFred

Delete


----------



## bballchump11

PBFred said:


> Ya, I'm there. Wouldn't miss it for the world. I just welcomed my 3rd kid into the world a couple of months ago but my wife and I made a deal and she's allowing me to go for two nights. This was probably a tougher negotiation than Stephen Espinoza and Ken Hershman. :smile
> 
> Have you checked out pricing?! MGM room prices are $600 per night. All other MGM properties are like 300-400 p/n.
> 
> I'm booked in across the street at NYNY, locked it in when it was $200 p/n a few weeks back.
> 
> Are you going?!


I checked Expedia a week ago and it had rooms and a round trip flight from Atlanta from $450-$600. How much extra do you think I'd need for my trip for transportation, meals, entertainment and such? I'd try to leave Friday Atlanta Friday and come back Sunday


----------



## PBFred

bballchump11 said:


> I checked Expedia a week ago and it had rooms and a round trip flight from Atlanta from $450-$600. How much extra do you think I'd need for my trip for transportation, meals, entertainment and such? I'd try to leave Friday Atlanta Friday and come back Sunday


That's an insane deal. Are you going to roll the dice and book before fight is official? I imagine prices will skyrocket once announced.

Fight tickets will be brutal ($1000-$5000 per Kevin Iole) but closed circuit will be $100 or so.

You could probably make it work with $3-400 per day spending money.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> I checked Expedia a week ago and it had rooms and a round trip flight from Atlanta from $450-$600. How much extra do you think I'd need for my trip for transportation, meals, entertainment and such? I'd try to leave Friday Atlanta Friday and come back Sunday


i tried to send you a pm but youve exceeded your space allowed

http://www.homeaway.com/

http://www.vrbo.com/

both these sites are 100 percent legit and the property owners will probably not be savvy enough to block out these dates once the fight gets signed.


----------



## bballchump11

PBFred said:


> That's an insane deal. Are you going to roll the dice and book before fight is official? I imagine prices will skyrocket once announced.
> 
> Fight tickets will be brutal ($1000-$5000 per Kevin Iole) but closed circuit will be $100 or so.
> 
> You could probably make it work with $3-400 per day spending money.


yeah the hotel wasn't the best, but as long as I'm in Vegas, don't care :smile. Matter a fact, I do have family in Vegas I could stay with :think
I'd most likely do closed circuit though. I'm not balling yet.


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> i tried to send you a pm but youve exceeded your space allowed
> 
> http://www.homeaway.com/
> 
> http://www.vrbo.com/
> 
> both these sites are 100 percent legit and the property owners will probably not be savvy enough to block out these dates once the fight gets signed.


my bad, I'll make space now. And thanks btw, some of these are cheap as hell http://www.homeaway.com/search/neva...l:2015-05-01/departure:2015-05-03/minSleeps/1
I think I actually will just stay with my family though. I used to stay with my cousin during the summer and his kids in Minnesota. His kids are now living with their mother in Las Vegas and I talk to his youngest son all the time. I could try staying with them.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

PBFred said:


> Ya, I'm there. Wouldn't miss it for the world. I just welcomed my 3rd kid into the world a couple of months ago but my wife and I made a deal and she's allowing me to go for two nights. This was probably a tougher negotiation than Stephen Espinoza and Ken Hershman. :smile
> 
> Have you checked out pricing?! MGM room prices are $600 per night. All other MGM properties are like 300-400 p/n.
> 
> I'm booked in across the street at NYNY, locked it in when it was $200 p/n a few weeks back.
> 
> Are you going?!


Most likely not

I'll catch it on Floyd Per View



bballchump11 said:


> I checked Expedia a week ago and it had rooms and a round trip flight from Atlanta from $450-$600. How much extra do you think I'd need for my trip for transportation, meals, entertainment and such? I'd try to leave Friday Atlanta Friday and come back Sunday


If you really want to save $, it's easy to skim on meals.

Vegas has so much stimulation that it'll overload your other senses and suppress your appetite. When I was down there I'd regularly only need one sandwich per day.

Clubs can cost up to $75 to get in if you don't have a connect.

I know some crazy mofos that purposely don't have hotel rooms. They'll make it a mission to find a fresh slut who doesn't mind sharing her bed for the night. Perhaps you can offer the comfort *BB*all*C*hump11 to some butthurt pinay after Floyd whoops emmanuel's AZZ


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> Wake up? At least I sleep. You sit lurking in this thread 24/7 with a can of Red Bull funneling down your throat, cutting and pasting the same garbage over and over again. And now you know my shift? Yes, I work overnight. In a hospital. In NY. Where I make 75,000 a year. You live under a rock with no clean drinking water and an exceptional internet connection.


75 k a year and youre stalking me because i embarrassed you on this thread? lmfao

i live in one of the most exclusive retirement communities in a resort town in mexico with an temporal residente VISA(retirement status) that allows me to live here 24/7/365. im about to jump in the convertible benz in 78 degree weather going to dinner with my novia

lmfao working at 3 in the morning cleaning bed pans and bathrooms in some public hospital shithole with uninsured patients

for like the eighth time, respect the forum and dont communicate with me and i will do the same to you


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Most likely not
> 
> I'll catch it on Floyd Per View
> 
> If you really want to save $, it's easy to skim on meals.
> 
> Vegas has so much stimulation that it'll overload your other senses and suppress your appetite. When I was down there I'd regularly only need one sandwich per day.
> 
> Clubs can cost up to $75 to get in if you don't have a connect.
> 
> I know some crazy mofos that purposely don't have hotel rooms. They'll make it a mission to find a fresh slut who doesn't mind sharing her bed for the night. Perhaps you can offer the comfort *BB*all*C*hump11 to some butthurt pinay after Floyd whoops emmanuel's AZZ


:rofl that sounds like the best plan there. Instead of paying for a room, I'd just have to pay my way into a club and find a girl to stay with.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> my bad, I'll make space now. And thanks btw, some of these are cheap as hell http://www.homeaway.com/search/neva...l:2015-05-01/departure:2015-05-03/minSleeps/1
> I think I actually will just stay with my family though. I used to stay with my cousin during the summer and his kids in Minnesota. His kids are now living with their mother in Las Vegas and I talk to his youngest son all the time. I could try staying with them.


if the fight gets made lock in the date the same day before the property owners get wind of it and pay with a credit card so they cant change their mind.

pay for the insurance as well that guarantees you the rental


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> if the fight gets made lock in the date the same day before the property owners get wind of it and pay with a credit card so they cant change their mind.
> 
> pay for the insurance as well that guarantees you the rental


thanks man, I'll have to plan pretty quick if I want to go and even decide to go. I have a finance test that following Monday too :yep :verysad


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl that sounds like the best plan there. Instead of paying for a room, I'd just have to pay my way into a club and find a girl to stay with.


"You are amazing girl. I never expected this kind of connection. I want to hang out with you all night long, but my brother is sick in bed at my hotel room."

More likely than not she'll know you're full of shit. It doesn't matter though. She's happy that you gave her a reason.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> thanks man, I'll have to plan pretty quick if I want to go and even decide to go. I have a finance test that following Monday too :yep :verysad


you only live once, man

i cant tell you how many times ive been in vegas on fight night. i still remember being on the right side of a robbery on the mosely/dlh rematch and swore that i would never gamble on boxing again which lasted about three months.

http://www.vegas.com/nightlife/stripclubs/palomino-club-las-vegas/

full alcohol and full nudity... a must see if youre in vegas


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> 75 k a year and youre stalking me because i embarrassed you on this thread? lmfao
> 
> i live in one of the most exclusive retirement communities in a resort town in mexico with an temporal residente VISA(retirement status) that allows me to live here 24/7/365. im about to jump in the convertible benz in 78 degree weather going to dinner with my novia
> 
> lmfao working at 3 in the morning cleaning bed pans and bathrooms in some public hospital shithole with uninsured patients
> 
> for like the eighth time, respect the forum and dont communicate with me and i will do the same to you


Listen, ******, the only thing you do for a living is suck cocks and research Mayweather and Pacquiao quotes. Living with your grandparents is not the same as working in a retirement community, but it has no doubt made you senile. You don't own a Benz; you drive a tin can with wheels and your dinner is whatever your Red Bull ODing ass manages to run over on that dirt road you travel upon.

You post garbage all day and insult others, yet ask me to "respect the forum". You started off as a cancerous lesion and now you have spread. There's not a serious company, in America or Mexico, that would hire you to work anywhere.


----------



## PBFred

quincy k said:


> you only live once, man
> 
> i cant tell you how many times ive been in vegas on fight night. i still remember being on the right side of a robbery on the mosely/dlh rematch and swore that i would never gamble on boxing again which lasted about three months.


My friends and I have a tradition for fight night in Vegas - we each drop $100 on a hail mary bet for the fight and hit up a money steak house after the fight if one of us win. I bet $100 for Mayweather to stop Cotto in round 12. I think it was 10 or 11/1 when I placed the bet the morning of the fight. We were going apeshit when Floyd landed that uppercut in the 12th, but he decided to coast to the bell :verysad


----------



## quincy k

PBFred said:


> My friends and I have a tradition for fight night in Vegas - we each drop $100 on a hail mary bet for the fight and hit up a money steak house after the fight if one of us win. I bet $100 for Mayweather to stop Cotto in round 12. I think it was 10 or 11/1 when I placed the bet the morning of the fight. We were going apeshit when Floyd landed that uppercut in the 12th, but he decided to coast to the bell :verysad


ive always just made straight bets and stayed at the shithole New Frontier because they would always comp my buddy the room and food. ive never hit a hail mary so i no longer do them

if the fight gets made i would buy as many $400.00 tickets as you can. probably close to double your money on fight night


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> Listen, ******, the only thing you do for a living is suck cocks and research Mayweather and Pacquiao quotes. Living with your grandparents is not the same as working in a retirement community, but it has no doubt made you senile. You don't own a Benz; you drive a tin can with wheels and your dinner is whatever your Red Bull ODing ass manages to run over on that dirt road you travel upon.
> 
> You post garbage all day and insult others, yet ask me to "respect the forum". You started off as a cancerous lesion and now you have spread. There's not a serious company, in America or Mexico, that would hire you to work anywhere.


i told you, clown. i have a temporal residente VISA(retirement status) and i live in mexico

http://jaltembajalapeno.com/foreign...mporary-resident-residente-temporal-mtrv-fm3/

if i post a copy of my residental temporal visa while blacking out my photo will you leave this forum forever?

seriously, your love for floyd mayweather is borderline senile.

instead of wasting so much time here you should think about doing something productive to get yourself off that grave yard shift youve been reduced to

ffs, you work at 3 in the morning

thats rough


----------



## El-Terrible

Reppin501 said:


> How do you guarantee the Networks are not the issue, when the networks have said the networks are the issue? That makes no sense...you've pre-determined based on no factual information...why would you do that?


You're right, it's not factual. I would say that it is highly unlikely that HBO, who don't even have a direct contract with Pacquiao will be the reason this fight doesn't get made. But I don't know for sure. The way I see it, and I think most people do, is that Mayweather and SHO have the power to make the fight happen.

Anyway, judging by Dan Rafael's strange tweets perhaps there's something positive on the way


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

bballchump11 said:


> screw Pacquiao


Not without screwing objectivity too.


----------



## El-Terrible

Dan Rafael believes here has been paperwork exchanged by both sides with terms on it - though not legally binding the agreement on those points will lead to a full contract. Perhaps this is what Arum has referred to? Coming from the guy who was sure it wasn't going to happen it would seem there's something promising in all this?


----------



## Abraham

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> do the math abe
> 
> it anit no coincidence that emmanuel set the deadline jan 31st. The day before the superbowl


All that is just wishful thinking to me, dude. People are just trying to put a positive spin on the situation, but as I said earlier, I don't think either side is nearly that clever.


----------



## Abraham

steviebruno said:


> Listen, ******, the only thing you do for a living is suck cocks and research Mayweather and Pacquiao quotes. Living with your grandparents is not the same as working in a retirement community, but it has no doubt made you senile. You don't own a Benz; you drive a tin can with wheels and your dinner is whatever your Red Bull ODing ass manages to run over on that dirt road you travel upon.
> 
> You post garbage all day and insult others, yet ask me to "respect the forum". You started off as a cancerous lesion and now you have spread. There's not a serious company, in America or Mexico, that would hire you to work anywhere.


:kwonooh


----------



## knowimuch

This thread dropped to ESB like quality


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Abraham said:


> All that is just wishful thinking to me, dude. People are just trying to put a positive spin on the situation, but as I said earlier, I don't think either side is nearly that clever.


I got just enough faith to be happy but not enough to be disappointed

Let me tell you a story. When Floyd came outta retirement Ortiz was one of the opponents on his hit list. Despite fucking up royally in the past they were able to match make that foo into a Floyd fight.

While the public, media, and fans can be moronic, there's definitely some clever manipulation going on in the background


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> I completely understand why you refuse to answer, so I will help you. _*Floyd is still p4p #1 based mostly on the fact that he has been p4p no. 1 for a couple of years now and hasn't lost that distinction in the ring. He could fight Vivian Harris right now, follow that up with Alfonzo Gomez and Matthew Hatton, and still be no.1 p4p. That's pretty much how Ring Magazine works.*_
> 
> Manny Pacquiao was made the default no. 1 when Floyd retired. He would have been no. 1 even had he fought Vivian Harris or his brother Bobby, because he was no. 2 before Floyd retired. Who was going to leapfrog Manny?
> 
> He maintained the spot because he did not lose the distinction in the ring -even after the gift decision over Marquez in 2011- or leave the sport as Floyd did.
> 
> Thanks for playing.


there are flomos

there are dumfuk flomos

and then there is steviebruno...the dumbest of them all


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> When these guys *act like fickle little college hoes, you gotta treat em like one and believe they want the D despite their bs*


:rofl:rofl


----------



## Danny

quincy k said:


> wtf?
> 
> most reports have floyd making 120 fuken million dollars against paq. how much more does he need? you think hes going to get anywhere near that in a rematch with cotto that might do 800k buys?
> 
> i know that this is hard for you, and flomos in general, but maybe you have to accept the fact that the money is an excuse and the problem simply lies with floyd not wanting to fight paq
> 
> lets see here
> 
> 120mm to fight paq
> 
> 25 mm to fight cotto in a rematch
> 
> only in flomo land is 25 mm more money than 120 mm
> 
> lmfao rofl


1. What is 'mm'? They're fighting for currency, not units of measurement, you daft cunt.
2. Where are these reports saying Floyd will make $120 million against Pacquiao?
3. How is he only going to make $25m against Cotto? His guarantee is probably more than that.

You are thick as shit and a ******.

The end.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

steviebruno said:


> Listen, ******, the only thing you do for a living is suck cocks and research Mayweather and Pacquiao quotes. Living with your grandparents is not the same as working in a retirement community, but it has no doubt made you senile. You don't own a Benz; you drive a tin can with wheels and your dinner is whatever your Red Bull ODing ass manages to run over on that dirt road you travel upon.
> 
> You post garbage all day and insult others, yet ask me to "respect the forum". You started off as a cancerous lesion and now you have spread. There's not a serious company, in America or Mexico, that would hire you to work anywhere.


:rofl


----------



## quincy k

Danny said:


> 1. What is 'mm'? They're fighting for currency, not units of measurement, you daft cunt.
> 2. Where are these reports saying Floyd will make $120 million against Pacquiao?
> 3. How is he only going to make $25m against Cotto? His guarantee is probably more than that.
> 
> You are thick as shit and a ******.
> 
> The end.


http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/MM

excuse me if i didnt capitalize it as most people with an iq over 80 would understand. ill make sure to use upper case in the future to accommodate a special case like yourself


AcronymDefinitionMMMillion



http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxin...--for-a-floyd-mayweather-fight-004257333.html

_*A bout between them would generate hundreds of millions of dollars and could pay Mayweather as much as $120 million.

*_seriously, you couldnt in your limited capacity equate mm to million?

only a person "thick as shit and a ******" would be that ignorant

The end._*

*__*
*_


----------



## MichiganWarrior




----------



## bballchump11

Bruh wtf? Both Mayweather and Pacquiao in the same room together for the first time in years











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560243407852171265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560252699753476098


----------



## Bulakenyo

mayweather and pacquiao attends an NBA game, Miami vs Milwaukee.

It's all over twitter now.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## voodoo5

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B8ZsQkFIcAApdLA.jpg


----------



## voodoo5

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B8ZsQoXIYAE5Lmj.jpg


----------



## voodoo5

Holy shit!


----------



## voodoo5

https://vine.co/v/OTUJgPdVDaP


----------



## voodoo5

What does this shit mean????


----------



## bballchump11

holy shit


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


>


Damn you couldnt make this shit up.. I find it very funny " Fighters Take your Corners " lol 
Are there normally so many empty seats at basketball games?


----------



## voodoo5

http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2015...-and-manny-pacquiao-are-at-the-same-heat-game


----------



## Bulakenyo

godsavethequeen said:


> Damn you couldnt make this shit up.. I find it very funny " Fighters Take your Corners " lol
> Are there normally so many empty seats at basketball games?


Miami Heat "fans" are notorious for being fashionably late for games.

A lot of them are not die hard hoops fans. They leave early when their team is losing, even in important playoff or finals games.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Awwwww shhhhiiiiiitttttttt


----------



## voodoo5

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B8ZsQkFIcAApdLA.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B8ZsQoXIYAE5Lmj.jpg

Can someone post these I am at work; its difficult too.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

These motherfuckers better not be trollin me either

Or I'm kickin someone's ass.... I'm going upside someone's head if they're fuckin with me


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Playin wit mah emotions


----------



## church11

this is historic...first time they've ever met apparently (according to the article on bleacher report). apparently floyd gave pac his cell phone number and said it's time they work this fight out together.

edit:



> Pacquiao says Mayweather gave him his cell number and told him it's time for them to work this fight out themselves.
> 
> - Tim Reynolds (@ByTimReynolds) January 28, 2015


http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2015...-and-manny-pacquiao-are-at-the-same-heat-game


----------



## Wansen

Does Floyd have a Philippine flag on his shirt or am I seeing things?


----------



## Wansen

voodoo5 said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B8ZsQkFIcAApdLA.jpg
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B8ZsQoXIYAE5Lmj.jpg
> 
> Can someone post these I am at work; its difficult too.


Looks to me like they are going to try to work it out.

Profound thanks for posting!


----------



## voodoo5

Wansen said:


> Does Floyd have a Philippine flag on his shirt or am I seeing things?


Really close.


----------



## SimplyTuck

That is epic haha.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Floyd is going to dominate Manny if this shit happens. Perfect matchup for him. I am willing to bet that he will beat him the way he beat JMM, but with Manny winning 2 or 3 rounds at best.


----------



## Bogotazo

church11 said:


> this is historic...first time they've ever met apparently (according to the article on bleacher report). apparently floyd gave pac his cell phone number and said it's time they work this fight out together.
> 
> edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacquiao says Mayweather gave him his cell number and told him it's time for them to work this fight out themselves.
> 
> â€" Tim Reynolds (@ByTimReynolds) January 28, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2015...-and-manny-pacquiao-are-at-the-same-heat-game
Click to expand...

Sounds to me like Floyd wants to recreate the phonecall from 2012 or whatever to attempt to bypass Arum again. Which unfortunately indicates it's more than the networks holding things up.


----------



## church11

Bogotazo said:


> Sounds to me like Floyd wants to recreate the phonecall from 2012 or whatever to attempt to bypass Arum again. Which unfortunately indicates it's more than the networks holding things up.


yeah i thought this too...but in an effort to break away from all the pessimistic/negative shit going on in this thread, i'm going to instead interpret it as him being tired of the networks holding it up...just because i can think whatever i want haha


----------



## Guest

Manny looked shook


----------



## Bogotazo

church11 said:


> yeah i thought this too...but in an effort to break away from all the pessimistic/negative shit going on in this thread, i'm going to instead interpret it as him being tired of the networks holding it up...just because i can think whatever i want haha


lol part of me is optimistic too.


----------



## chibelle

Like a Haymon contract, Floyd knows he can't bypass Arum.
Hold up is what has been always the hold up - money.


----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## Bogotazo

lol JMM "Take the contract out, once and for all now that they're both there at a basketball game"!

The scene has brief video:

http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-mayweather-meet-talk-fight-miami-heat-game--86792


----------



## gander tasco

Well Floyd has a philipine flag on his shirt , if anything that's a good sign.

I'm surprised Floyd didn't look much bigger then manny at all.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

I just hope this was a publicity stunt and its announced at the super bowl

If Floyd did give him his number to do business (without Arum) then no way it happens in May because he already gave a deadline of the end of January


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

church11 said:


> this is historic...first time they've ever met apparently (according to the article on bleacher report). apparently floyd gave pac his cell phone number and said it's time they work this fight out together.
> 
> edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacquiao says Mayweather gave him his cell number and told him it's time for them to work this fight out themselves.
> 
> - Tim Reynolds (@ByTimReynolds) January 28, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2015...-and-manny-pacquiao-are-at-the-same-heat-game
Click to expand...




Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoxingGenius27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm standing by my post a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take this as they've already signed the fight and are purposely trolling the media for hype purposes
> 
> 
> 
> *When these guys act like fickle little college hoes, you gotta treat em like one and believe they want the D despite their bs*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:rofl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do the math abe
> 
> it anit no coincidence that emmanuel set the deadline jan 31st. The day before the superbowl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got just enough faith to be happy but not enough to be disappointed
> 
> Let me tell you a story. When Floyd came outta retirement Ortiz was one of the opponents on his hit list. Despite fucking up royally in the past they were able to match make that foo into a Floyd fight.
> 
> While the public, media, and fans can be moronic, there's definitely some clever manipulation going on in the background
Click to expand...




bballchump11 said:


> Bruh wtf? Both Mayweather and Pacquiao in the same room together for the first time in years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560243407852171265
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560252699753476098


----------



## gander tasco




----------



## Abraham

church11 said:


> this is historic...first time they've ever met apparently (according to the article on bleacher report). apparently floyd gave pac his cell phone number and said it's time they work this fight out together.
> 
> edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacquiao says Mayweather gave him his cell number and told him it's time for them to work this fight out themselves.
> 
> â€" Tim Reynolds (@ByTimReynolds) January 28, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2015...-and-manny-pacquiao-are-at-the-same-heat-game
Click to expand...

Which means exactly what I said. There are no hidden negotiations, there is no imminent announcement, they aren't doing all this for show. The fight ain't happening, definitely not in May.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

gander tasco said:


>


they both give each other a patronizing tap


----------



## church11

I feel like it's realllly convenient that they've both been in the media/touring so much lately. Accumulating at being face to face for the first time ever just days before a deadline/announcement may be made. I get Manny is promoting a movie and Floyd is always out and about, but it just seems like if the fight did get announced, we'd realize all the signs were there


----------



## Tko6

gander tasco said:


>


This can't be coincidence. Someone has trolled one of them or this is the start of the real hype. There is also the possibility that Manny is going the Shannon Briggs route and we'll soon see him chasing Floyd around on a boat. . .


----------



## Reppin501

Fight is happening...obviously, why the fuck are both at a Milwaukee vs Miami game? The Bucks...seriously, this is planned man, I've said repeatedly I think it'll be announced this weekend and stant by that.


----------



## Kalash

I dunno about this. If it's true they exchanged numbers to work it out themselves, that tells me that the negotiations didn't go too well... So even if it happens, I doubt it'll be in May. :-(


----------



## bballchump11

new Avi :hey


----------



## Tko6

Reppin501 said:


> Fight is happening...obviously, why the fuck are both at a Milwaukee vs Miami game? The Bucks...seriously, this is planned man, I've said repeatedly I think it'll be announced this weekend and stant by that.


'Pacquiao is a noted basketball fan and is friends with Heat coach Erik Spoelstra, who is of Filipino descent, while Mayweather has been a regular courtside attendee at Heat games for several years

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ar...ing-speculation-mega-fight.html#ixzz3Q5EulzFR 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook'

The quote that springs to mind is 'Whom the gods would destroy, they first make mad'. I was resigned to this fight not happening then this shit happens. I've already had casuals at work pestering me, even my fucking barber told me had 'inside info' that the fight was signed already and I told him in the nicest possible way there is no inside info, just gossip. Fucker left me with an ungraded step on the left side of my head and I didn't notice until I got home. . .


----------



## Abraham

Reppin501 said:


> Fight is happening...obviously, why the fuck are both at a Milwaukee vs Miami game? The Bucks...seriously, this is planned man, I've said repeatedly I think it'll be announced this weekend and stant by that.


Yeah, but why would Mayweather give Pac his # in hopes of working something out if the announcement was imminent? It would have been something more along the lines of "see ya soon" or something like that.


----------



## bjl12

Bogotazo said:


> Sounds to me like Floyd wants to recreate the phonecall from 2012 or whatever to attempt to bypass Arum again. Which unfortunately indicates it's more than the networks holding things up.


I think Floyd's trying to tell Manny to be his own boss...meaning, tell your fucking promoter what to do. For a fighter of Manny's stature, that should be no problem at all. But Manny isn't the guy most people, and many on these boards, think he is


----------



## voodoo5




----------



## Bogotazo

bjl12 said:


> I think Floyd's trying to tell Manny to be his own boss...meaning, tell your fucking promoter what to do. For a fighter of Manny's stature, that should be no problem at all. But Manny isn't the guy most people, and many on these boards, think he is


I'd say lots of people think he's a buffoon not in control of his business decisions.


----------



## Abraham

See, this is what is frustrating to me. SOME signs point to yes, then others point to no. It seems promising that they both happen to show up to a random game, and promising that Mayweather is wearing a hoodie with a Fillipino flag, but very discouraging that Floyd is giving Manny his number, and saying what he said.


----------



## voodoo5

__
http://instagr.am/p/yYZfn6wYQO/

Different angle.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

voodoo5 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/yYZfn6wYQO/
> 
> Different angle.


emmanuel wants to pat Floyd go away, but Floyd doesn't give a fuck


----------



## voodoo5

I cant stand this site, but.....

http://www.fighthype.com/news/articl...medium=twitter

Quote:
FLOYD MAYWEATHER CONFRONTS MANNY PACQUIAO AND MICHAEL KONCZ FACE-TO-FACE; TELLS THEM "STOP LYING"

Earlier tonight, undefeated pound-for-pound king Floyd Mayweather and 8-division world champion Manny Pacquiao met face-to-face for the first time ever during halftime of the Miami Heat vs. Milwaukee Bucks NBA game. According to sources with knowledge of the situation, upon receiving confirmation that Pacquiao was scheduled to be in attendance at the game, Mayweather made it a point to also attend.

Both fighters were seated courtside, across from each other on opposite sides of the court. During halftime, it was Mayweather who first made his way over to Pacquiao, who along with his adviser, Michael Koncz, met the pound-for-pound king at midcourt. Mayweather then began speaking to Pacquiao and Koncz. Although all of the specific details of the conversation are not known, FightHype.com has been informed by two reliable sources in attendance that Mayweather wasted no time in setting the record straight with Pacquiao.

According to one source, Mayweather told both Pacquiao and Koncz to "stop lying" about signing any contracts. The same eyewitness tells us that Mayweather then informed Pacquiao that he's been told multiple lies. Mayweather explained that "he's been trying to make the fight happen" and chose to stay silent throughout the negotiation process because "I don't entertain bull****!"

Another source tells us that Pacquiao was "on hush mode", speechless as Mayweather repeated, "stop lying," and asked him "what contract" he signed. As Mayweather reiterated to both men that lies are being told, Koncz began stuttering before attempting to lay all the blame on promoter Bob Arum, telling Mayweather that he's only saying what Arum has been telling him. Mayweather then informed both men that it's not professional to lie and "if you're not going to tell the truth, it's best to stay silent."

After their discussion, Mayweather gave Pacquiao his personal phone number, presumably so he can call him directly if there's any further confusion between the lies and the truth. At this point, it's unclear if their conversation will have any impact on finalizing negotiations for their potential May 2 showdown. It's clear, however, that Pacquiao will likely have a lot to discuss with his adviser and his promoter regarding the conversation that took place.


----------



## voodoo5

I am not a fan of fight h y p e at all; they have been right on a few occasions, but Manny did not look to bothered. In fact, Floyd looked a bit bothered.
I wonder what the sources were.


----------



## TSOL

Bogotazo said:


>


:yikes


----------



## gander tasco

voodoo5 said:


> I cant stand this site, but.....
> 
> http://www.fighthype.com/news/articl...medium=twitter
> 
> Quote:
> FLOYD MAYWEATHER CONFRONTS MANNY PACQUIAO AND MICHAEL KONCZ FACE-TO-FACE; TELLS THEM "STOP LYING"
> 
> Earlier tonight, undefeated pound-for-pound king Floyd Mayweather and 8-division world champion Manny Pacquiao met face-to-face for the first time ever during halftime of the Miami Heat vs. Milwaukee Bucks NBA game. According to sources with knowledge of the situation, upon receiving confirmation that Pacquiao was scheduled to be in attendance at the game, Mayweather made it a point to also attend.
> 
> Both fighters were seated courtside, across from each other on opposite sides of the court. During halftime, it was Mayweather who first made his way over to Pacquiao, who along with his adviser, Michael Koncz, met the pound-for-pound king at midcourt. Mayweather then began speaking to Pacquiao and Koncz. Although all of the specific details of the conversation are not known, FightHype.com has been informed by two reliable sources in attendance that Mayweather wasted no time in setting the record straight with Pacquiao.
> 
> According to one source, Mayweather told both Pacquiao and Koncz to "stop lying" about signing any contracts. The same eyewitness tells us that Mayweather then informed Pacquiao that he's been told multiple lies. Mayweather explained that "he's been trying to make the fight happen" and chose to stay silent throughout the negotiation process because "I don't entertain bull****!"
> 
> Another source tells us that Pacquiao was "on hush mode", speechless as Mayweather repeated, "stop lying," and asked him "what contract" he signed. As Mayweather reiterated to both men that lies are being told, Koncz began stuttering before attempting to lay all the blame on promoter Bob Arum, telling Mayweather that he's only saying what Arum has been telling him. Mayweather then informed both men that it's not professional to lie and "if you're not going to tell the truth, it's best to stay silent."
> 
> After their discussion, Mayweather gave Pacquiao his personal phone number, presumably so he can call him directly if there's any further confusion between the lies and the truth. At this point, it's unclear if their conversation will have any impact on finalizing negotiations for their potential May 2 showdown. It's clear, however, that Pacquiao will likely have a lot to discuss with his adviser and his promoter regarding the conversation that took place.


Lol this sounds like bs. It doesnt coincide at all with what Pac and Konz said about the meetup


----------



## voodoo5

gander tasco said:


> Lol this sounds like bs. It doesnt coincide at all with what Pac and Konz said about the meetup


That is what I am saying, and that site is one I never check because it is so pro Floyd.


----------



## genaro g

voodoo5 said:


> I cant stand this site, but.....
> 
> http://www.fighthype.com/news/articl...medium=twitter
> 
> Quote:
> FLOYD MAYWEATHER CONFRONTS MANNY PACQUIAO AND MICHAEL KONCZ FACE-TO-FACE; TELLS THEM "STOP LYING"
> 
> Earlier tonight, undefeated pound-for-pound king Floyd Mayweather and 8-division world champion Manny Pacquiao met face-to-face for the first time ever during halftime of the Miami Heat vs. Milwaukee Bucks NBA game. According to sources with knowledge of the situation, upon receiving confirmation that Pacquiao was scheduled to be in attendance at the game, Mayweather made it a point to also attend.
> 
> Both fighters were seated courtside, across from each other on opposite sides of the court. During halftime, it was Mayweather who first made his way over to Pacquiao, who along with his adviser, Michael Koncz, met the pound-for-pound king at midcourt. Mayweather then began speaking to Pacquiao and Koncz. Although all of the specific details of the conversation are not known, FightHype.com has been informed by two reliable sources in attendance that Mayweather wasted no time in setting the record straight with Pacquiao.
> 
> According to one source, Mayweather told both Pacquiao and Koncz to "stop lying" about signing any contracts. The same eyewitness tells us that Mayweather then informed Pacquiao that he's been told multiple lies. Mayweather explained that "he's been trying to make the fight happen" and chose to stay silent throughout the negotiation process because "I don't entertain bull****!"
> 
> Another source tells us that Pacquiao was "on hush mode", speechless as Mayweather repeated, "stop lying," and asked him "what contract" he signed. As Mayweather reiterated to both men that lies are being told, Koncz began stuttering before attempting to lay all the blame on promoter Bob Arum, telling Mayweather that he's only saying what Arum has been telling him. Mayweather then informed both men that it's not professional to lie and "if you're not going to tell the truth, it's best to stay silent."
> 
> After their discussion, Mayweather gave Pacquiao his personal phone number, presumably so he can call him directly if there's any further confusion between the lies and the truth. At this point, it's unclear if their conversation will have any impact on finalizing negotiations for their potential May 2 showdown. It's clear, however, that Pacquiao will likely have a lot to discuss with his adviser and his promoter regarding the conversation that took place.


If anything, Floyd just wants to cut Arum out of the picture like he tried to do when he offered Pac the $40 mil. Typical that crook, Arums puppet Michael Konz had his arm locked around Pac.


----------



## DobyZhee

gander tasco said:


> Well Floyd has a philipine flag on his shirt , if anything that's a good sign.
> 
> I'm surprised Floyd didn't look much bigger then manny at all.


Floyd is not 5-7..

Maybe a half inch taller than Pacquiao who is 5-5 and under at most


----------



## Tko6

gander tasco said:


> Lol this sounds like bs. It doesnt coincide at all with what Pac and Konz said about the meetup


The whole thing could be a coincidence I guess, strange things like this do happen.

From 2011:










The more I think about it, the more I think this is just the Boxing Gods fucking with us.


----------



## DobyZhee

voodoo5 said:


> I am not a fan of fight h y p e at all; they have been right on a few occasions, but Manny did not look to bothered. In fact, Floyd looked a bit bothered.
> I wonder what the sources were.


Fight hype reads like a book, a fictional book.

In 2015, there's no vid from fight hype. No phone cams or nothing


----------



## Tko6

genaro g said:


> If anything, Floyd just wants to cut Arum out of the picture like he tried to do when he offered Pac the $40 mil. Typical that crook, Arums puppet Michael Konz had his arm locked around Pac.


Who cares who gets what as long as Floyd gets the split he wants? It's none of his damn business how much Arum gets out of Pac's end.


----------



## DobyZhee

voodoo5 said:


> I cant stand this site, but.....
> 
> http://www.fighthype.com/news/articl...medium=twitter
> 
> Quote:
> FLOYD MAYWEATHER CONFRONTS MANNY PACQUIAO AND MICHAEL KONCZ FACE-TO-FACE; TELLS THEM "STOP LYING"
> 
> Earlier tonight, undefeated pound-for-pound king Floyd Mayweather and 8-division world champion Manny Pacquiao met face-to-face for the first time ever during halftime of the Miami Heat vs. Milwaukee Bucks NBA game. According to sources with knowledge of the situation, upon receiving confirmation that Pacquiao was scheduled to be in attendance at the game, Mayweather made it a point to also attend.
> 
> Both fighters were seated courtside, across from each other on opposite sides of the court. During halftime, it was Mayweather who first made his way over to Pacquiao, who along with his adviser, Michael Koncz, met the pound-for-pound king at midcourt. Mayweather then began speaking to Pacquiao and Koncz. Although all of the specific details of the conversation are not known, FightHype.com has been informed by two reliable sources in attendance that Mayweather wasted no time in setting the record straight with Pacquiao.
> 
> According to one source, Mayweather told both Pacquiao and Koncz to "stop lying" about signing any contracts. The same eyewitness tells us that Mayweather then informed Pacquiao that he's been told multiple lies. Mayweather explained that "he's been trying to make the fight happen" and chose to stay silent throughout the negotiation process because "I don't entertain bull****!"
> 
> Another source tells us that Pacquiao was "on hush mode", speechless as Mayweather repeated, "stop lying," and asked him "what contract" he signed. As Mayweather reiterated to both men that lies are being told, Koncz began stuttering before attempting to lay all the blame on promoter Bob Arum, telling Mayweather that he's only saying what Arum has been telling him. Mayweather then informed both men that it's not professional to lie and "if you're not going to tell the truth, it's best to stay silent."
> 
> After their discussion, Mayweather gave Pacquiao his personal phone number, presumably so he can call him directly if there's any further confusion between the lies and the truth. At this point, it's unclear if their conversation will have any impact on finalizing negotiations for their potential May 2 showdown. It's clear, however, that Pacquiao will likely have a lot to discuss with his adviser and his promoter regarding the conversation that took place.


Sssss sasssss sassssttttttttttooop

Lllll lllll lllly yyiiiiii iiiiiing


----------



## gyllespie

I can't help but laugh at Pac's face in that meme. It's the "Oh no! He just caught me lying" face.

But yeah, jokes aside, this is a positive sign. This is the kind of stuff I love to see. Talk in front of the cameras. Show us you're willing to do something to make the fight happen. I know nothing's set in stone yet. But this is a significant step. This tells me Floyd has nothing against Pac and he's willing to do business with him.


----------



## DobyZhee

It took floyd how long to get Manny's phone number..lol

He is scuuured


----------



## voodoo5

gyllespie said:


> I can't help but laugh at Pac's face in that meme. It's the "Oh no! He just caught me lying" face.
> 
> But yeah, jokes aside, this is a positive sign. This is the kind of stuff I love to see. Talk in front of the cameras. Show us you're willing to do something to make the fight happen. I know nothing's set in stone yet. But this is a significant step. This tells me Floyd has nothing against Pac and he's willing to do business with him.


I saw something totally different in their faces.


----------



## tliang1000

Like a fucking soap opera :rofl


----------



## rjjfan

voodoo5 said:


> I saw something totally different in their faces.


Agreed, it seems like Pacquiao is not quite sure whether Floyd is telling the truth or not.


----------



## Tko6

voodoo5 said:


> I saw something totally different in their faces.


Aye, that's just wishful thinking. Floyd looked the more animated of the two and Manny is thinking 'whatever'. That and he's barely fluent in English, never mind Floyd-ese.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

steviebruno said:


> Listen, ******, the only thing you do for a living is suck cocks and research Mayweather and Pacquiao quotes. Living with your grandparents is not the same as working in a retirement community, but it has no doubt made you senile. You don't own a Benz; you drive a tin can with wheels and your dinner is whatever your Red Bull ODing ass manages to run over on that dirt road you travel upon.
> 
> You post garbage all day and insult others, yet ask me to "respect the forum". You started off as a cancerous lesion and now you have spread. There's not a serious company, in America or Mexico, that would hire you to work anywhere.


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## voodoo5

Tko6 said:


> Aye, that's just wishful thinking. Floyd looked the more animated of the two and Manny is thinking 'whatever'. That and he's barely fluent in English, never mind Floyd-ese.


When I fought, and in my current job where I do alot of negotiations, body language and facial expressions are important.
Manny looked quite calm; he always has a certain amount of acquiescence to his opponents. Floyd, with the massive brow furrow, and the jumpiness, and the fact he moved first, to me, looked the more nervous. But.....it is a casual meeting. If this is as close to a fight as we are gonna get, I am going to analyse the shit out of it and declare a p4p champ.


----------



## Bungle

Proper G move by Mayweather.

Pacquiao looked taken aback by the whole situation and was put on the spot, for someone that has had so much to say in the media and on Twitter about the fight lately he didn't appear like he wanted to be there.


----------



## voodoo5

Bungle said:


> Proper G move by Mayweather.
> 
> Pacquiao looked taken aback by the whole situation and was put on the spot, for someone that has had so much to say in the media and on Twitter about the fight lately he didn't appear like he wanted to be there.


Man do I see it different, and considering Paq is like that at weigh ins, and in so many situations, it is what anyone should expect. If Floyd is number one, the big cahuna, the "A" player in this debacle, why is he not waiting for Pac to come to him? Fight h y p e even said floyd chased Manny down; as in...went to the game because Pac was going to be there.

Um....I think that is not "G", at all.


----------



## voodoo5

So, the fight not might be on, but:

Floyd doesnt go to Oz, and goes to the game to tell Manny to "stop lying".
Manny goes to a Heat game instead of spend time home after a trip to England.


:think


----------



## voodoo5

Actually, Pac probably could not understand a word of the jibberish floyd prattled on for a bit.


----------



## Bungle

voodoo5 said:


> Man do I see it different, and considering Paq is like that at weigh ins, and in so many situations, it is what anyone should expect. If Floyd is number one, the big cahuna, the "A" player in this debacle, why is he not waiting for Pac to come to him? Fight h y p e even said floyd chased Manny down; as in...went to the game because Pac was going to be there.
> 
> Um....I think that is not "G", at all.


I see casual Manny as happy and smiling, he wasn't doing either here and clearly didn't look comfortable to me.

I don't see your point about Mayweather being the A side so Pacquiao should come to him, if anything Mayweather confronting him and giving his number has put across the perception that he is the one pushing for the fight and has turned all opinions that we are just waiting for Mayweather to sign on its head.


----------



## godsavethequeen

voodoo5 said:


> I cant stand this site, but.....
> 
> http://www.fighthype.com/news/articl...medium=twitter
> 
> Quote:
> FLOYD MAYWEATHER CONFRONTS MANNY PACQUIAO AND MICHAEL KONCZ FACE-TO-FACE; TELLS THEM "STOP LYING"
> 
> Earlier tonight, undefeated pound-for-pound king Floyd Mayweather and 8-division world champion Manny Pacquiao met face-to-face for the first time ever during halftime of the Miami Heat vs. Milwaukee Bucks NBA game. According to sources with knowledge of the situation, upon receiving confirmation that Pacquiao was scheduled to be in attendance at the game, Mayweather made it a point to also attend.
> 
> Both fighters were seated courtside, across from each other on opposite sides of the court. During halftime, it was Mayweather who first made his way over to Pacquiao, who along with his adviser, Michael Koncz, met the pound-for-pound king at midcourt. Mayweather then began speaking to Pacquiao and Koncz. Although all of the specific details of the conversation are not known, FightHype.com has been informed by two reliable sources in attendance that Mayweather wasted no time in setting the record straight with Pacquiao.
> 
> According to one source, Mayweather told both Pacquiao and Koncz to "stop lying" about signing any contracts. The same eyewitness tells us that Mayweather then informed Pacquiao that he's been told multiple lies. Mayweather explained that "he's been trying to make the fight happen" and chose to stay silent throughout the negotiation process because "I don't entertain bull****!"
> 
> Another source tells us that Pacquiao was "on hush mode", speechless as Mayweather repeated, "stop lying," and asked him "what contract" he signed. As Mayweather reiterated to both men that lies are being told, Koncz began stuttering before attempting to lay all the blame on promoter Bob Arum, telling Mayweather that he's only saying what Arum has been telling him. Mayweather then informed both men that it's not professional to lie and "if you're not going to tell the truth, it's best to stay silent."
> 
> After their discussion, Mayweather gave Pacquiao his personal phone number, presumably so he can call him directly if there's any further confusion between the lies and the truth. At this point, it's unclear if their conversation will have any impact on finalizing negotiations for their potential May 2 showdown. It's clear, however, that Pacquiao will likely have a lot to discuss with his adviser and his promoter regarding the conversation that took place.


People read into things far to much..Who was this Source that overheard with the crowd noise I highly doubt anyone heard exactly what was said. I have the opinion that the only thing that Pac has said is he has agreed to all terms or signed off on them That does not mean he has signed a contract. I may be wrong but I doubt it as people in places like this will have detractors twisting stuff to suit their own agendas. 
The fact remains that Pac is always a quiet man and Fraud is brash and loud..

" Your Next " pmsl


----------



## Tko6

voodoo5 said:


> Man do I see it different, and considering Paq is like that at weigh ins, and in so many situations, it is what anyone should expect. If Floyd is number one, the big cahuna, the "A" player in this debacle, why is he not waiting for Pac to come to him? Fight h y p e even said floyd chased Manny down; as in...went to the game because Pac was going to be there.
> 
> Um....I think that is not "G", at all.


It sounds more like Floyd is there regularly and the NY snowstorm fucked Manny's plans up.

You don't have to censor other sites name here btw. @Jay might be a dickhead, but he's not THAT much of a dickhead.


----------



## voodoo5

Bungle said:


> I see casual Manny as happy and smiling, he wasn't doing either here and clearly didn't look comfortable to me.
> 
> I don't see your point about Mayweather being the A side so Pacquiao should come to him, if anything Mayweather confronting him and giving his number has put across the perception that he is the one pushing for the fight and has turned all opinions that we are just waiting for Mayweather to sign on its head.


Hasnt turned mine.
I am hopeful, but I see him talking. Talking, talking, talking. And more talking. Perhaps I see through selling a perception.


----------



## voodoo5

Tko6 said:


> It sounds more like Floyd is there regularly and the NY snowstorm fucked Manny's plans up.
> 
> You don't have to censor other sites name here btw. @Jay might be a dickhead, but he's not THAT much of a dickhead.


LOL thanks. Got so used to it over the last decade and a bit, it is automatic.
Who was Jay on the other sites?


----------



## Bulakenyo

Bungle said:


> I see casual Manny as happy and smiling, he wasn't doing either here and clearly didn't look comfortable to me.
> 
> I don't see your point about Mayweather being the A side so Pacquiao should come to him, if anything Mayweather confronting him and giving his number has put across the perception that he is the one pushing for the fight and has turned all opinions that we are just waiting for Mayweather to sign on its head.


I could get why Pac does not seem as friendly and happy compared to his other opponents.

Those guys at least, they have had some decent and cordial 1 on 1 talks, even if short.

All he has heard from Floyd in the press has been all PED accusations, Poohquiao, make me an egg roll, you have no say so, etc.

So he tries to be a gentleman and hear out what Floyd wants to say, even if there is no prior chance for rapport.


----------



## Tko6

voodoo5 said:


> LOL thanks. Got so used to it over the last decade and a bit, it is automatic.
> Who was Jay on the other sites?


He was Iron Fist Joe on ESB, dunno about other sites.

Here he is in younger days:

:jay

Now imagine the same person, only with a mullet and fatter. That's @Jay.


----------



## gander tasco

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...manny-pacquiao-courtside-same-miami-heat-game

At halftime, the two welterweight champions and future Hall of Famers, whom the world has wanted to see fight, met briefly and spoke with each other.

"He gave his number to me and said we will communicate with each other," Pacquiao said, according to The Associated Press, adding that he had never before met Mayweather in person, although they previously talked on the phone and Pacquiao once appeared on one of Mayweather's undercards in 2001.
Asked to clarify whether the exchange meant the two would negotiate directly about meeting in the ring, Pacquiao said that was the case.

"We did meet and chat but I don't I want to say what we discussed," Michael Koncz, Pacquiao's adviser, who was with the boxers, said when reached by ESPN.com on his cellphone during halftime. "It was a private discussion. They had a private, friendly discussion, and that's all I really want to say."

Koncz said the presence of both at the game was "purely a coincidence."

Mayweather is a regular at Heat games. Pacquiao was in Miami to serve as a judge at the Miss Universe pageant Sunday night. Koncz said they had planned to travel to New York after the pageant, but with a blizzard hitting the Northeast, they decided to stay in Miami for a few extra days.

Pacquiao, a huge NBA fan, is a player-coach in a professional league in his native Philippines and has a friendly relationship with Heat coach Erik Spoelstra.
The Miami Heat tweeted, "We'd like to welcome @floydmayweather & @MannyPacquiao to tonight's game!" Included with the message was a photo of the two at the game


----------



## igor_otsky

Tko6 said:


> This can't be coincidence. Someone has trolled one of them or this is the start of the real hype. There is also the possibility that Manny is going the Shannon Briggs route and we'll soon see him chasing Floyd around on a boat. . .


are we going to see floyd throwing a glass of cum to manny's face too then?


----------



## igor_otsky

bballchump11 said:


> new avi :hey


:happy


----------



## voodoo5

Tko6 said:


> He was Iron Fist Joe on ESB, dunno about other sites.
> 
> Here he is in younger days:
> 
> :jay
> 
> Now imagine the same person, only with a mullet and fatter. That's @Jay.


:rofl


----------



## voodoo5

gander tasco said:


> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...manny-pacquiao-courtside-same-miami-heat-game
> 
> At halftime, the two welterweight champions and future Hall of Famers, whom the world has wanted to see fight, met briefly and spoke with each other.
> 
> "He gave his number to me and said we will communicate with each other," Pacquiao said, according to The Associated Press, adding that he had never before met Mayweather in person, although they previously talked on the phone and Pacquiao once appeared on one of Mayweather's undercards in 2001.
> Asked to clarify whether the exchange meant the two would negotiate directly about meeting in the ring, Pacquiao said that was the case.
> 
> "We did meet and chat but I don't I want to say what we discussed," Michael Koncz, Pacquiao's adviser, who was with the boxers, said when reached by ESPN.com on his cellphone during halftime. "It was a private discussion. They had a private, friendly discussion, and that's all I really want to say."
> 
> Koncz said the presence of both at the game was "purely a coincidence."
> 
> Mayweather is a regular at Heat games. Pacquiao was in Miami to serve as a judge at the Miss Universe pageant Sunday night. Koncz said they had planned to travel to New York after the pageant, but with a blizzard hitting the Northeast, they decided to stay in Miami for a few extra days.
> 
> Pacquiao, a huge NBA fan, is a player-coach in a professional league in his native Philippines and has a friendly relationship with Heat coach Erik Spoelstra.
> The Miami Heat tweeted, "We'd like to welcome @floydmayweather & @MannyPacquiao to tonight's game!" Included with the message was a photo of the two at the game


:bart


----------



## megavolt

skeptical about this. if he's giving him his number to work it out somehow, it's likely they won't fight this may.


----------



## igor_otsky

voodoo5 said:


>


wait wut?

who's the southpaw and righty again here?

pac should have bigshow at his back, to make a tag team match. goo WWE!!


----------



## Bulakenyo

Manny did have a job to do in Miami, being a judge in the Miss Universe pageant.

and he is a basketball nut.

So him being there watching the Miami Heat game does not seem so random and unexpected.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

voodoo5 said:


> Man do I see it different, and considering Paq is like that at weigh ins, and in so many situations, it is what anyone should expect. *If Floyd is number one, the big cahuna, the "A" player in this debacle, why is he not waiting for Pac to come to him? Fight h y p e even said floyd chased Manny down*; as in...went to the game because Pac was going to be there.
> 
> Um....I think that is not "G", at all.


Let's be real here

If Floyd didn't initiate the confrontation, emmanuel would have sat his azz there flashing his big stupid smile

Your homeboi isn't the confrontational type

Similar to a female they'll sneak a few glances here and there, but it's ultimately up to the man to initiate if there's any mutual interest


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bungle said:


> Proper G move by Mayweather.
> 
> Pacquiao looked taken aback by the whole situation and was put on the spot, *for someone that has had so much to say in the media and on Twitter about the fight lately he didn't appear like he wanted to be there.*


reminds me of Guerrero. All this mess in the media about Imma do this and that

yet when Floyd is in his face he's nothing but defensive and uncomfortable


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Let's be real here
> 
> If Floyd didn't initiate the confrontation, emmanuel would have sat his azz there flashing his big stupid smile
> 
> Your homeboi isn't the confrontational type
> 
> Similar to a female they'll sneak a few glances here and there, but it's ultimately up to the man to initiate if there's any mutual interest


Just dont see it that way.
In my business, first who speaks loses.
At my weigh ins, every guy who came to me first I ktfo. 
Perhaps my reference points are different than yours.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

voodoo5 said:


> Just dont see it that way.
> In my business, first who speaks loses.
> At my weigh ins, every guy who came to me first I ktfo.
> Perhaps my reference points are different than yours.


I'm curious. If you were either guy, what would you have done


----------



## PetetheKing

If all things a Milwaukee Bucks game brings them together? WTF. Actually, they're not that bad this year. Michael Koncz must be shitting his pants. Probably doesn't matter anyway, as others have said its probably too late now anyway. What a funny coincidence, though. And Floyd's wearing a sweatshirt with a Filipino flag on it? I couldn't make this shit up if I tried.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

PetetheKing said:


> If all things a Milwaukee Bucks game brings them together? WTF. Actually, their not that bad this year. Michael Koncz must be shitting his pants. Probably doesn't matter anyway, as others have said its probably too late now anyway. What a funny coincidence, though. And Floyd's wearing a sweatshirt with a Filipino flag on it? I couldn't make this shit up if I tried.


Not their flag

It lacks the stars

When I look closely it's a poorly illustrated letter 'M'


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I'm curious. If you were either guy, what would you have done


I'm not. I never really imagine myself as other people.
I can tell you that I dont chase people. And I can be both reserved and animated.
If I was waiting for a fight, someone had insulted my race/heritage, etc, it would be a choice of holding back and being reserved, or busting his face in.


----------



## bballchump11

Bungle said:


> I see casual Manny as happy and smiling, he wasn't doing either here and clearly didn't look comfortable to me.
> 
> I don't see your point about Mayweather being the A side so Pacquiao should come to him, if anything Mayweather confronting him and giving his number has put across the perception that he is the one pushing for the fight and has turned all opinions that we are just waiting for Mayweather to sign on its head.


that's how I saw it also


----------



## PetetheKing

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Not their flag
> 
> It lacks the stars
> 
> When I look closely it's a poorly illustrated letter 'M'


But the colors of the flag? Still odd.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> that's how I saw it also












Notice how his head is tilted down and the gaze is averted at a downwards angle

The neck is a vulnerable area. People will look for ways to protect it when they feel uncomfortable.

It's similar to cross your arm to block off access to the solar plexus.

But I could be wrong, and he's simply looking at what appears to be Floyd's phone as Floyd tells him this my number.

The biggest tell for me was when emmanuel patted Floyd's arm as to say now now be a good boy and go away. Floyd was nonreactive to it and continued on, only willing to end the interaction on his terms.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

PetetheKing said:


> But the colors of the flag? Still odd.


Come on Pete. We're both Americans here. That's a popular colorway for various flags throughout the world: us, britfags, aussies, pinoys, etc


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Notice how his head is tilted down and the gaze is averted at a downwards angle
> 
> The neck is a vulnerable area. People will look for ways to protect it when they feel uncomfortable.
> 
> It's similar to cross your arm to block off access to the solar plexus.
> 
> But I could be wrong, and he's simply looking at what appears to be Floyd's phone as Floyd tells him this my number.
> 
> The biggest tell for me was when emmanuel patted Floyd's arm as to say now now be a good boy and go away. Floyd was nonreactive to it and continued on, only willing to end the interaction on his terms.


Are you really analysing a still shot from a 20 second meeting to that extent?!?!?


----------



## PetetheKing

Pac looked taken aback, but I think more confused than anything else. Like WTF this guy BS or does really want to fight me? He's not sure what to think but probably was like "This guy is BS" but Mayweather probably didn't come across that way. He definitely looks mixed up about it. Can't blame him. Guy also talked a lot of shit about him so I don't blame if he looks uncomfortable getting cozy and exchanging numbers with him, especially if suspicious in the back of his head about the interaction. Floyd's no brain surgeon but he doesn't mind getting in verbal spats. It's probably hard for Pac to not be as equipped to come back verbally. That automatically almost puts him psychologically in submissive looking position. That could've been Adrian Broner and posters would say Pac looked uncomfortable. That's just not his element. But that's just my take. I get how people think Pac looks taken by surprised and uncomfortable because he sort of it does but there are valid reasons why beyond the matchup for why he might. It's not his lane.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


>


Looks like my head downwards reading was wrong.

Floyd is clearly the belligerent one. emmanuel probably isn't used to confrontations.

Americans, especially blacks, are more in your face. Many asians aren't.


----------



## PetetheKing

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Looks like my head downwards reading was wrong.
> 
> Floyd is clearly the belligerent one. emmanuel probably isn't used to confrontations.
> 
> Americans, especially blacks, are more in your face. Many asians aren't.


:rofl

Funny picture. Yeah, that's a fair point. Definitely cultural differences between the two. Manny not being able to come back verbally as confidently definitely doesn't help either.


----------



## PetetheKing

voodoo5 said:


> Are you really analysing a still shot from a 20 second meeting to that extent?!?!?


LoL. We're so deprived everyone's going overboard with this shit.

Do people really cross their arms to block off access to their solar plexus? That sounds like bullshit. Don't tell me that's an evolutionary defense-mechanism when uncomfortable.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

voodoo5 said:


> Are you really analysing a still shot from a 20 second meeting to that extent?!?!?


You thought this is extreme. I study tape of myself, not boxing related, all the time. Other day I was able to see my reflection as I was speaking to someone. I had a very hard time splitting my focus between studying my facial expressions and talking to her.


----------



## PetetheKing

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Come on Pete. We're both Americans here. That's a popular colorway for various flags throughout the world: us, britfags, aussies, pinoys, etc


Fair enough. Took it for granted when I saw gander mention it but it honestly does strike as a Pinoy colored flag. But you're right about the lack of stars.


----------



## igor_otsky

PetetheKing said:


> :rofl
> 
> Funny picture. Yeah, that's a fair point. Definitely cultural differences between the two. Manny not being able to come back verbally as confidently definitely doesn't help either.


Of course, an impromptu conversation from a guy with english as his second language would be having hard time translating his own words. Ive been there all the time.


----------



## Drunkenboat

Floyd came over and told Manny he's a gorilla and a dog. Manny said ok and laughed nervously.


----------



## Bulakenyo

igor_otsky said:


> Of course, an impromptu conversation from a guy with english as his second language would be having hard time translating his own words. Ive been there all the time.


"ah.. umm.. Don't English me, I'm panic."


----------



## bballchump11

PetetheKing said:


> LoL. We're so deprived everyone's going overboard with this shit.
> 
> Do people really cross their arms to block off access to their solar plexus? That sounds like bullshit. Don't tell me that's an evolutionary defense-mechanism when uncomfortable.


no i heard the same @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Another submissive behavior is crossing your arms and covering your crotch or putting your hand in your pockets.


----------



## Bulakenyo

bballchump11 said:


> no i heard the same @*Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )*
> 
> Another submissive behavior is crossing your arms and covering your crotch or putting your hand in your pockets.


Different body language with different cultures, I think.

I swear, there have been dozens if not hundreds of stabbings, gunfights and beer garden brawls in the Philippines just because the guys from across the table made prolonged eye contact (and that somehow meant they were challenging your groups manhood or something. No bullshit)

Ask the other pinoys here, or any Filipino from the islands that grew up in the 1980s or earlier.


----------



## PetetheKing

bballchump11 said:


> no i heard the same @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )
> 
> Another submissive behavior is crossing your arms and covering your crotch or putting your hand in your pockets.


I don't deny that those things are defensive or submissive or signs of being uncomfortable. However you want to break it down. But the evolutionary reason behind it sounds like BS. Like crossing your arms and covering your crotch or hands in pockets when you're uncomfortable. What's the evolutionary reason behind that? When you cross your arms isn't your solar plexus technically still open. I don't ever cross my arms down that low to cover my lower midsectoin...


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> no i heard the same @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )
> 
> Another submissive behavior is crossing your arms and covering your crotch or *putting your hand in your pockets.*


This one I never understood

neck, solar plexus, and crotch are all vulnerable areas


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bulakenyo said:


> Different body language with different cultures, I think.
> 
> I swear, there have been dozens if not hundreds of stabbings, gunfights and beer garden brawls in the Philippines just because the guys from across the table made prolonged eye contact (and that somehow meant they were challenging your groups manhood or something. No bullshit)
> 
> Ask the other pinoys here, or any Filipino from the islands that grew up in the 1980s or earlier.


People in America will get hostile over prolonged eye contact also.

An unwavering gaze is a sign of confidence and/or aggression.

It spans beyond cultures and has primal roots.

Those how to survive an encounterl with a bear guides will tell you to stare that bitch down as you back up.



PetetheKing said:


> I don't deny that those things are defensive or submissive or signs of being uncomfortable. However you want to break it down. But the evolutionary reason behind it sounds like BS. Like crossing your arms and covering your crotch or hands in pockets when you're uncomfortable. What's the evolutionary reason behind that? *When you cross your arms isn't your solar plexus technically still open. I don't ever cross my arms down that low to cover my lower midsectoin...*


You either have short arms or real tense shoulders, another sign of being uncomfortable, whenever you cross the arms


----------



## JohnAnthony

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Notice how his head is tilted down and the gaze is averted at a downwards angle
> 
> The neck is a vulnerable area. People will look for ways to protect it when they feel uncomfortable.
> 
> It's similar to cross your arm to block off access to the solar plexus.
> 
> But I could be wrong, and he's simply looking at what appears to be Floyd's phone as Floyd tells him this my number.
> 
> The biggest tell for me was when emmanuel patted Floyd's arm as to say now now be a good boy and go away. Floyd was nonreactive to it and continued on, only willing to end the interaction on his terms.


He's looking at a card floyd is giving him you wally.

atsch


----------



## bballchump11

Bulakenyo said:


> Different body language with different cultures, I think.
> 
> I swear, there have been dozens if not hundreds of stabbings, gunfights and beer garden brawls in the Philippines just because the guys from across the table made prolonged eye contact (and that somehow meant they were challenging your groups manhood or something. No bullshit)
> 
> Ask the other pinoys here, or any Filipino from the islands that grew up in the 1980s or earlier.


you're very right about that, so I'll try not to read too much into it because of that.



PetetheKing said:


> I don't deny that those things are defensive or submissive or signs of being uncomfortable. However you want to break it down. But the evolutionary reason behind it sounds like BS. Like crossing your arms and covering your crotch or hands in pockets when you're uncomfortable. What's the evolutionary reason behind that? When you cross your arms isn't your solar plexus technically still open. I don't ever cross my arms down that low to cover my lower midsectoin...





Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> This one I never understood
> 
> neck, solar plexus, and crotch are all vulnerable areas


here's what I read and learned about the hands in pockets http://www.askmen.com/grooming/project/top-10-ways-to-show-confidence-with-body-language_10.html



> Instinctually we tend to hide our hands when weâ€™re nervous; keeping your hands out in the open indicates confidence and shows people you have nothing to hide. Also, recognize that putting your hands in your pockets encourages slouching, which isnâ€™t good. As an alternative, try putting your hands on your hips; itâ€™s a far more confident posture.


I'll post the video about covering the crotch


----------



## Bulakenyo

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> People in America will get hostile over prolonged eye contact also.
> 
> An unwavering gaze is a sign of confidence and/or aggression.
> 
> It spans beyond cultures and has primal roots.
> 
> Those how to survive an encounterl with a bear guides will tell you to stare that bitch down as you back up.
> 
> You either have short arms or real tense shoulders, another sign of being uncomfortable, whenever you cross the arms


I doubt that's gonna work with a bear.

I also understand what your talking about, because I got really interested with body language a couple years back and bought 3 or 4 books about NLP and Body Language for dummies and another book too.

You can fake it if you've read about it.


----------



## bballchump11

go to 26:50. I saw another video talk about it also in more detail

edit: also what's good about this is they're experts on apes and showing similarities in behavior and body language between apes and humans


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

@bballchump11 @Bulakenyo @PetetheKing @JohnAnthony

New Jazzy Jeff Mayweather video released today. emmanuel has won the pr battle in his opinion, and the fight is a done deal


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> go to 26:50. I saw another video talk about it also in more detail


So that's why people in my life say I'm the iciest mofo they know

Even if I don't like what's going on, I don't cross my arms, cup my dick, or do hands in pockets.


----------



## Abraham

I wouldn't read too much into them being at the same random game. Supposedly, Mayweather found out Pac would be there, so he showed up, and wore something that could be interpreted as Fillipino colors on purpose. What the meeting tells me is that there is no imminent announcement. It tells me that there is still a ways to go in the supposed negotiations. If them being in the same building was some kind of esoteric promotion, then the confrontation wouldn't have went down like that. There probably wouldn't even have been a face to face. They both would have just smiled when the big screen showed them, raised their fists, and nodded their heads or something. Maybe even a wink. I'm not even going to say "I hope I'm wrong" because I know I'm not. They are not fighting on May 2nd. I'd bet the house on that. The deadline is going to pass, different opponents will be announced, Mayweather will blame Arum, Arum will blame Mayweather, and later this year, we'll be doing this bullshit all over again.


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> So that's why people in my life say I'm the iciest mofo they know
> 
> Even if I don't like what's going on, I don't cross my arms, cup my dick, or do hands in pockets.


I can believe it. And here's a more detailed description





11:30 is when the segment starts 
13:00 is when they talk about covering the crotch


----------



## El-Terrible

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @bballchump11
> @Bulakenyo
> @PetetheKing
> @JohnAnthony
> 
> New Jazzy Jeff Mayweather video released today. emmanuel has won the pr battle in his opinion, and the fight is a done deal


Jeff Mayweather is even more clueless about Floyds plans than Floyd Sr. and Roger

Can't believe the body language analysis lol what I do think is this was choreographed. trying to think of how the fight can't happen now


----------



## DobyZhee

voodoo5 said:


> When I fought, and in my current job where I do alot of negotiations, body language and facial expressions are important.
> Manny looked quite calm; he always has a certain amount of acquiescence to his opponents. Floyd, with the massive brow furrow, and the jumpiness, and the fact he moved first, to me, looked the more nervous. But.....it is a casual meeting. If this is as close to a fight as we are gonna get, I am going to analyse the shit out of it and declare a p4p champ.


Pac learned the art of body language through his political job.

All the posturing come face offs will come from Floyd. Pac is just gonna sit there and laugh


----------



## DobyZhee

Sports center cover of it..


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Are the fucking flomos counting this encounter as a win for Floyd? atsch


----------



## DobyZhee

Bulakenyo said:


> I doubt that's gonna work with a bear.
> 
> I also understand what your talking about, because I got really interested with body language a couple years back and bought 3 or 4 books about NLP and Body Language for dummies and another book too.
> 
> You can fake it if you've read about it.


Hell yeah, I got mystery method and the game..

What body language books u got?


----------



## JohnAnthony

Mayweather approaching Manny reminds me of when he called him direct. Meaning he doesnt like all the people in the middle and also alludes to the fact that negotiations may be hitting a dead end.

I didnt like it personally


----------



## El-Terrible

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Are the fucking flomos counting this encounter as a win for Floyd? atsch


Looks that way. After that win I now agree Floyd has the better resume. 48 and O


----------



## El-Terrible

JohnAnthony said:


> Mayweather approaching Manny reminds me f when he called him direct. Meaning he doesnt like all the people in the middle and also alludes to the fact that negotiations may be hitting a dead end.
> 
> I didnt like it personally


Mayweather is a one trick pony. Guarantee it was all Bob Arum this, Bob Arum that...there's no mystery here


----------



## DobyZhee

JohnAnthony said:


> Mayweather approaching Manny reminds me of when he called him direct. Meaning he doesnt like all the people in the middle and also alludes to the fact that negotiations may be hitting a dead end.
> 
> I didnt like it personally


Waiting for Floyd to stop asking for more money..


----------



## JohnAnthony

DobyZhee said:


> Waiting for Floyd to stop asking for more money..


maybe i heard 60/40 was agreed, but wouldnt suprise me if floyd decided he wanted more.

i think a a big hold up is floyd trying to push out both arum and hbo

Surely this fight needs TR. Who else is gonna promote it


----------



## JohnAnthony

El-Terrible said:


> Mayweather is a one trick pony. Guarantee it was all Bob Arum this, Bob Arum that...there's no mystery here


he's a pain in the ass.

When fight dont get made, i expect floyd to come out with lines like this.

How can Manny ask for 40% when he got a boss. See Floyd Mayweather is his own Boss.


----------



## tezel8764

It's ON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnAnthony

tezel8764 said:


> It's ON!!!!!!!!!


Finally!!!!

War Manny.


----------



## Kalash

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> You thought this is extreme. I study tape of myself, not boxing related, all the time. Other day I was able to see my reflection as I was speaking to someone. I had a very hard time splitting my focus between studying my facial expressions and talking to her.


Is this you mate?


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH

Its been confirmed that in the pic Fraud was actually telling Manny to quit texting cos yall know i cant read!!


----------



## DobyZhee

JohnAnthony said:


> maybe i heard 60/40 was agreed, but wouldnt suprise me if floyd decided he wanted more.
> 
> i think a a big hold up is floyd trying to push out both arum and hbo
> 
> Surely this fight needs TR. Who else is gonna promote it


See my texts from my source why fight is being held up


----------



## Chatty

:rofl A little two minute meeting and half time and everyone turns into professional sign language experts.

Whatever it was it worked, build hype for the fight/s whether they fight each other or not. Floyd gave him his number as if they don't already have each others numbers or have access to them anytime they want them.


----------



## Kurushi

Chatty said:


> :rofl A little two minute meeting and half time and everyone turns into professional sign language experts.
> 
> Whatever it was it worked, build hype for the fight/s whether they fight each other or not. Floyd gave him his number as if they don't already have each others numbers or have access to them anytime they want them.


It's amazing isn't it? The last few pages have been hilarious. Some real TMZ level analysis going on up in here. The kind of thing you find on the pages of some glamour magazine or something. Proper embarrassing.


----------



## mishima

DobyZhee said:


> See my texts from my source why fight is being held up


who is your source? your mum?


----------



## Chatty

If this fight does go ahead can we start a new thread for rational discussion on the fight, technical analysis, how a victory would enhance their legacy etc, a place where no talk of negotiations, peds and other bollocks is allowed and they can keep all that crap in here?


----------



## Kurushi

Chatty said:


> If this fight does go ahead can we start a new thread for rational discussion on the fight, technical analysis, how a victory would enhance their legacy etc, a place where no talk of negotiations, peds and other bollocks is allowed and they can keep all that crap in here?


Good luck with that.


----------



## El-Terrible

JohnAnthony said:


> Mayweather approaching Manny reminds me of when he called him direct. Meaning he doesnt like all the people in the middle and also alludes to the fact that negotiations may be hitting a dead end.
> 
> I didnt like it personally


He doesn't like Bob because Arum is the master of PR, bullshit and drives a hard bargain and won't take Floyds crap. It hurts Floyds ego, he never feels like he has complete control when Arum is involved because Arum doesn't beg him for the fight like every other opponent
So of course he prefers to deal with Pacquiao...a lot of this crap with these two I'm sure comes down to this dynamic


----------



## Mable

I understand this body language talk. I always thought it was pretty much universally known. The main one apart from crossing your arms whilst talking is standing side on so you don't have to directly face what you perceive to be a threat, being side on means you have a chance to shoulder roll it if it attacks. It's an evolutionary trait, and most people don't know they do this but the other is turning around completely so you face the wall, with one hand on the back of your head and the other cupping your arse. Usually you just continue with the conversation and once the threat dies down you go about your business, unaware of how your body has just reacted.

I used to know a bloke, he used to get really stressed out, and you could always tell because he had a subconscious little body movement. He used to go down to the canal and stand there looking at the barges going past with his trousers around his ankles. It wasn't obvious but I unlike many could read him. He's in a home now.


----------



## shaunster101

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> You thought this is extreme. I study tape of myself, not boxing related, all the time. Other day I was able to see my reflection as I was speaking to someone. I had a very hard time splitting my focus between studying my facial expressions and talking to her.


I really hope this is a joke.


----------



## oibighead

voodoo5 said:


> Just dont see it that way.
> In my business, first who speaks loses.
> At my weigh ins, every guy who came to me first I ktfo.
> Perhaps my reference points are different than yours.


:rofl


----------



## oibighead

Chatty said:


> If this fight does go ahead can we start a new thread for rational discussion on the fight, technical analysis, how a victory would enhance their legacy etc, a place where no talk of negotiations, peds and other bollocks is allowed and they can keep all that crap in here?





Kurushi said:


> Good luck with that.


Yeh there is no chance of that


----------



## oibighead

shaunster101 said:


> I really hope this is a joke.


Sounds like narcissism :rofl


----------



## shaunster101

oibighead said:


> Sounds like narcissism :rofl


Just a bit.


----------



## Trash Bags

seriously, how can this not be considered a win for floyd? at the very least it indicates his desire to continue negotiating.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

bballchump11 said:


> no i heard the same @*Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )*
> 
> Another submissive behavior is crossing your arms and covering your crotch or putting your hand in your pockets.


For some reason I always cover my crotch when im the phone, i do hate phone calls


----------



## shaunster101

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560413192006815744


----------



## shaunster101

http://www.philstar.com/sports/2015/01/28/1417796/mayweather-visits-pacquiao-hotel-megafight

*Mayweather visits Pacquiao at hotel; megafight on?*

A radio report said that Floyd Mayweather Jr. visited Manny Pacquiao in his suite in Miami on Wednesday.

Bernard Cloma, Pacquiao's close friend, claimed that the two boxers had a â€œlongâ€ chat in the hotel hours after they met during the halftime of Miami Heat and Miwaukee Bucks NBA game in Miami.

â€œPumunta si Mayweather dito sa hotel ni Manny,â€ Cloma said in his interview with dzMM. â€œYes binisita niya, nag-usap sila ng matagal.â€

Though admitting that he wasn't inside the room, Cloma said that Pacquiao and Mayweather talked at the sala where Pacquiao's wife Jinkee, her twin sister Janet Jamora and adviser Michael Koncz were present.

The close friend of Manny and Jinkee also belied reports that Mayweather asked Pacquiao and Koncz to stop telling lies about the supposed â€œcontractâ€ for the May 2 bout.

He added that he met a different Mayweather, far from the boxer's arrogant character to the public.

â€œSobrang bait niya. Hanga ako kay Mayweather, mabait siya. Kaya 'yung iba diyan na gumagawa ng istorya, that's not true, na inaway daw. That's not true," Cloma stressed.

In the end, Cloma refused to disclose what Pacquiao and Mayweather talked about, but confirmed that the fight will happen.

â€œMatutuloy,â€ he answered confidently.

Until now, talks for the much anticipated match between Pacquiao and Mayweather are still ongoing.

Top Rank chief Bob Arum claimed that they are just waiting for Mayweather to sign the contract, but the American boxer said that there is no contract.

Pacquiao earlier said that he can't wait forever for Mayweather to decide as he gave him until the end of the month.

The eight-division champion is looking at his former sparring mate Amir Khan as an alternative, while Mayweather is also reportedly considering a rematch with Miguel Cotto.


----------



## Tko6

Trash Bags said:


> seriously, how can this not be considered a win for floyd? at the very least it indicates his desire to continue negotiating.


Only in Worldstar-land is this a 'win' for Floyd, and the very least it indicates is Floyd's desire to play up to the cameras after he's insulted Pac for 4-5 years and the world is calling him a ducker. The only actual win between them was decided in court.


----------



## knowimuch

the last pages of this thread


----------



## shaunster101

knowimuch said:


> the last pages of this thread


:rofl


----------



## Tko6

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> You thought this is extreme. I study tape of myself, not boxing related, all the time. Other day I was able to see my reflection as I was speaking to someone. I had a very hard time splitting my focus between studying my facial expressions and talking to her.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Tko6 said:


>


:rofl

it must have been wierd speaking to each other for the 1st time. No matter how cool they acted. They've heard each others name mentioned for years and this is the 1st time they've even met!


----------



## Mr Applebee

I'm guessing the fights on then and this is the start of the promotion for it. Can't believe Ive got my hopes up again, I'll be gutted if this doesn't happen now.


----------



## steviebruno

shaunster101 said:


> http://www.philstar.com/sports/2015/01/28/1417796/mayweather-visits-pacquiao-hotel-megafight
> 
> *Mayweather visits Pacquiao at hotel; megafight on?*
> 
> A radio report said that Floyd Mayweather Jr. visited Manny Pacquiao in his suite in Miami on Wednesday.
> 
> Bernard Cloma, Pacquiao's close friend, claimed that the two boxers had a "long" chat in the hotel hours after they met during the halftime of Miami Heat and Miwaukee Bucks NBA game in Miami.
> 
> "Pumunta si Mayweather dito sa hotel ni Manny," Cloma said in his interview with dzMM. "Yes binisita niya, nag-usap sila ng matagal."
> 
> Though admitting that he wasn't inside the room, *Cloma said that Pacquiao and Mayweather talked at the sala where Pacquiao's wife Jinkee, her twin sister Janet Jamora and adviser Michael Koncz were present.
> *
> The close friend of Manny and Jinkee also belied reports that Mayweather asked Pacquiao and Koncz to stop telling lies about the supposed "contract" for the May 2 bout.
> 
> He added that he met a different Mayweather, far from the boxer's arrogant character to the public.
> 
> "Sobrang bait niya. Hanga ako kay Mayweather, mabait siya. Kaya 'yung iba diyan na gumagawa ng istorya, that's not true, na inaway daw. That's not true," Cloma stressed.
> 
> In the end, Cloma refused to disclose what Pacquiao and Mayweather talked about, but confirmed that the fight will happen.
> 
> "Matutuloy," he answered confidently.
> 
> Until now, talks for the much anticipated match between Pacquiao and Mayweather are still ongoing.
> 
> Top Rank chief Bob Arum claimed that they are just waiting for Mayweather to sign the contract, but the American boxer said that there is no contract.
> 
> Pacquiao earlier said that he can't wait forever for Mayweather to decide as he gave him until the end of the month.
> 
> The eight-division champion is looking at his former sparring mate Amir Khan as an alternative, while Mayweather is also reportedly considering a rematch with Miguel Cotto.


... So did Floyd get to bang or not? I'm sure they were able to "negotiate" something.


----------



## shaunster101

Tko6 said:


>


:rofl :rofl :rofl

If it's serious it's one of the weirdest things I've read.


----------



## tliang1000

bballchump11 said:


>


:rofl


----------



## tliang1000

Tko6 said:


>


Manny looks very defensive. They should've just duke it out at the Buck's game LOL for free on regular tv!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> This one I never understood
> 
> neck, solar plexus, and crotch are all vulnerable areas


I always viewed it as making yourself as small as possible and hiding nervous hand movements. Putting your hands in your pockets will bring your arms in by your side and make you look small.


----------



## Reppin501

voodoo5 said:


> Man do I see it different, and considering Paq is like that at weigh ins, and in so many situations, it is what anyone should expect. If Floyd is number one, the big cahuna, the "A" player in this debacle, why is he not waiting for Pac to come to him? Fight h y p e even said floyd chased Manny down; as in...went to the game because Pac was going to be there.
> 
> Um....I think that is not "G", at all.


I disagree with your overall assessment...Pretty clearly it was important to Floyd to say "lets cut the bullshit and get this done", he assumes that Manny is his own man and if they (as the men in the ring, the gladiators) decide they want to get this done, then they can. Manny just doesn't have that luxury and I don't mean that to imply Manny is a bitch, but he's a company man and contractually doesn't have the luxury of hammering this thing out without Arum's approval. Either way, to say Floyd looked nervous or whatever...I don't buy that considering he initiated this whole deal, and did all the talking. My point isn't Floyd was a G, Manny was a bitch...my point is that Floyd obviously had something he wanted Manny to hear from him personally, and made sure to get that done.


----------



## sugarshane_24

You know, Floyd could've pulled that off from the beginning if he wanted the fight made.

It took him almost a decade.


----------



## quincy k

so now because floyd gave paq his cell phone number and if the fight is not made its going to be paqs fault?

if floyd fights cotto on may 2 what happened last night is not going to matter

hes going to be blamed and ridiculed by everyone and there is no one in flomo land that can stop it


----------



## Concrete

quincy k said:


> so now because floyd gave paq his cell phone number and if the fight is not made its going to be paqs fault?
> 
> if floyd fights cotto on may 2 what happened last night is not going to matter
> 
> hes going to be blamed and ridiculed by everyone and there is no one in flomo land that can stop it


Nobody is gonna blame PAC for the fight not getting made for this negociation. So there is no need to get defensive.

I do think he should wait it out though. Mayweather will clearly need to iron out whatever he needs to iron out very soon for the May date. PAC shouldn't sign to fight Khan until Mayweather signs to fight Cotto first.


----------



## voodoo5

Reppin501 said:


> I disagree with your overall assessment...Pretty clearly it was important to Floyd to say "lets cut the bullshit and get this done", he assumes that Manny is his own man and if they (as the men in the ring, the gladiators) decide they want to get this done, then they can. Manny just doesn't have that luxury and I don't mean that to imply Manny is a bitch, but he's a company man and contractually doesn't have the luxury of hammering this thing out without Arum's approval. Either way, to say Floyd looked nervous or whatever...I don't buy that considering he initiated this whole deal, and did all the talking. My point isn't Floyd was a G, Manny was a bitch...my point is that Floyd obviously had something he wanted Manny to hear from him personally, and made sure to get that done.


Yeah I dont see it.
From all the pics, and given the types of people they are. I saw Manny as calm. NO big deal that floyd went over....the usual posturing from him.


----------



## voodoo5

Manny is pretty genuine. Floyd is always posturing or in damage control.


----------



## quincy k

Concrete said:


> Nobody is gonna blame PAC for the fight not getting made for this negociation. So there is no need to get defensive.
> 
> I do think he should wait it out though. Mayweather will clearly need to iron out whatever he needs to iron out very soon for the May date. PAC shouldn't sign to fight Khan until Mayweather signs to fight Cotto first.


i would think that the world doesnt revolve around floyd mayweather for manny pacqioau especially with him claiming that he has conceded to all of floyds demands

if they havent got it done by jan 31(or close enough to it), paqs deadline, its not going to get done.
imo, if floyd fights cotto on may 2, that shit last night, just a PR move on floyds part for damage control.

hes going to get criticized and heckled by the public everywhere he goes.


----------



## bjl12

voodoo5 said:


> Manny is pretty genuine. Floyd is always posturing or in damage control.


Manny's about as genuine as the imaginary contracts hes been running his mouth about


----------



## Concrete

quincy k said:


> i would think that the world doesnt revolve around floyd mayweather for manny pacqioau especially with him claiming that he has conceded to all of floyds demands
> 
> if they havent got it done by jan 31(or close enough to it), paqs deadline, its not going to get done.
> imo, if floyd fights cotto on may 2, that shit last night, just a PR move on floyds part for damage control.
> 
> hes going to get criticized and heckled by the public everywhere he goes.


U only say this because PAC put up a deadline. Your opinion is only based off of what PAC says.

It's In Manny's best interest to wait it out though. Not because the world revolves around Mayweather but because the money earned in a Mayweather fight by far greater then vs anyone else. Plus he doesn't have many other options. There is really no harm in waiting it out at this point. Since the cubbard is bare. And Mayweather will have to have an opponent lined up for a May date very soon.

Make Mayweather be the one to choose Cotto over PAC. This would be the most logical way to go. But of course u will defend any actions Manny makes then calk everyone a flomo who doesn't agree.


----------



## quincy k

Concrete said:


> U only say this because PAC put up a deadline. Your opinion is only based off of what PAC says.
> 
> It's In Manny's best interest to wait it out though. Not because the world revolves around Mayweather but because the money earned in a Mayweather fight by far greater then vs anyone else. Plus he doesn't have many other options. There is really no harm in waiting it out at this point. Since the cubbard is bare. And Mayweather will have to have an opponent lined up for a May date very soon.
> 
> Make Mayweather be the one to choose Cotto over PAC. This would be the most logical way to go. But of course u will defend any actions Manny makes then calk everyone a flomo who doesn't agree.


jan 31 gives three months for a may 2 fight.

90 days is normal for a camp, especially for a championship fight of this caliber

im not going to speak for pacqiauo but im sure that this is what he and roach had in mind. if its not done by jan 31 then its not going to get done.

by the way, ive said on numerous occasions that paq fuked up by not accepting the 14 day cut-off when first offered so i dont know where you think that im defending any actions of paq


----------



## bjl12

Concrete said:


> Nobody is gonna blame PAC for the fight not getting made for this negociation. So there is no need to get defensive.


Woah, Woah, Woah. Slow down there buddy. I blame Pacquiao 100% for these negotiations failing (so far and going with as much/little as we know). The Pac/Roach/Knocz camp has been shooting their mouth off for weeks about signing an imaginary contract and now, all of a sudden, no talk of it? To go to the point of making up lies and _pretending_ the other person isn't doing their part is a clever way to dislodge attention from yourself.

For the moment, I think the Pac/Roach camp is 100% responsible for **these negotiations** having not worked up to date. If they were working as hard as they claimed, why make up a a phony contract story and put so much effort into blaming the other guy? Shit is childish and, as usual, suspicious



Concrete said:


> I do think he should wait it out though. Mayweather will clearly need to iron out whatever he needs to iron out very soon for the May date. PAC shouldn't sign to fight Khan until Mayweather signs to fight Cotto first.


If Pac signs first it is another clear indication, for me at least, that he was never interested in the Floyd fight to begin with. Couple the imaginary contract/PR stunt with signing off to fight someone else...and you've got a Grade A duck on your hands.



quincy k said:


> i would think that the world doesnt revolve around floyd mayweather for manny pacqioau especially with him claiming that he has conceded to all of floyds demands


How do you know all terms have been agreed upon? If that were the case there would be contracts being signed. Kevin Iole AND Fat Dan, the most objective sources available, have both rejected the claim that there are signed contracts floating around. Instead they have both stated there are no contracts. You can go off on a conspiracy rant about how journalists are paid, but the fact is the only sources not directly involved - Iole of !Yahoo and Dan of ESPN - say there are no contracts. It's all a lie and PR stunt.

Which suggests there are no contracts...and so we really don't know the state of the negotiations. So we cannot say that demands are met, as you assume - typical for a Pacfuck though.



quincy k said:


> if they havent got it done by jan 31(or close enough to it), paqs deadline, its not going to get done.
> imo, if floyd fights cotto on may 2, that shit last night, just a PR move on floyds part for damage control.


You're a huge hypocrite but that's also very typical for Pacfucks. Pac can set deadlines and that's "okay", but Floyd can't have his own deadlines...that would be _conceding_ to Floyd or something.

One guy, your guy, has a deadline is acceptable. The other guy, the one you dislike, sets a deadline and suddenly the world revolves around him.



quincy k said:


> hes going to get criticized and heckled by the public everywhere he goes.


This is probably true. At the very least you and your pacfuck brigade will run off into the sunset with a bucket of fabricated stories. It doesn't matter to me either way, but from what I've seen so far (which isn't much obviously) - your boy is responsible for the fight not happening **this time around** Either way, Floyd will be to blame in the mainstream media


----------



## El-Terrible

That's a hell of a rant, a little bit all over the place but amusing.

Arum said "We signed everything" once - this is the big lie that means everything is their fault.
When did Pacquiao claim he signed the contract? It's a genuine question as I can't find it. He is quoted as saying "â€œMy promoter and I, weâ€™ve already agreed to the terms and conditions of whatever he wants. Weâ€™re just waiting on the signed contract from him"

He never said "I've signed the contract", he said he's agreed to all terms, which is valid as according to Rafael there have been deal memos with the terms set out passed between the parties. And he's said he's now waiting for a signed contract - in other words he expects the contract to be drafted, signed and sent over for them to sign.

So no real lie here. The real fib was Arum's "we've signed everything".

So are you saying that if PAcquiao HAS agreed to all terms, if that's true you still blame Pacquiao's side because Arum said "We've signed everything". That, to you is enough for the whole thing to get called off?

Just trying to understand


----------



## voodoo5

bjl12 said:


> Manny's about as genuine as the imaginary contracts hes been running his mouth about


What makes you say that?


----------



## knowimuch

Still find it weird that the two never met in person


----------



## JohnAnthony

El-Terrible said:


> That's a hell of a rant, a little bit all over the place but amusing.
> 
> Arum said "We signed everything" once - this is the big lie that means everything is their fault.
> When did Pacquiao claim he signed the contract? It's a genuine question as I can't find it. He is quoted as saying "â€œMy promoter and I, weâ€™ve already agreed to the terms and conditions of whatever he wants. Weâ€™re just waiting on the signed contract from him"
> 
> He never said "I've signed the contract", he said he's agreed to all terms, which is valid as according to Rafael there have been deal memos with the terms set out passed between the parties. And he's said he's now waiting for a signed contract - in other words he expects the contract to be drafted, signed and sent over for them to sign.
> 
> So no real lie here. The real fib was Arum's "we've signed everything".
> 
> So are you saying that if PAcquiao HAS agreed to all terms, if that's true you still blame Pacquiao's side because Arum said "We've signed everything". That, to you is enough for the whole thing to get called off?
> 
> Just trying to understand


Exactly. The main point is that they have agreed to all demands by floyd. i ignore bjl12 now. he's a huge flomo, and will cling to anything, so he doesnt have to admit that floyd is the reasson for the hold up.


----------



## quincy k

bjl12 said:


> Woah, Woah, Woah. Slow down there buddy. I blame Pacquiao 100% for these negotiations failing (so far and going with as much/little as we know). The Pac/Roach/Knocz camp has been shooting their mouth off for weeks about signing an imaginary contract and now, all of a sudden, no talk of it? To go to the point of making up lies and _pretending_ the other person isn't doing their part is a clever way to dislodge attention from yourself.
> 
> For the moment, I think the Pac/Roach camp is 100% responsible for **these negotiations** having not worked up to date. If they were working as hard as they claimed, why make up a a phony contract story and put so much effort into blaming the other guy? Shit is childish and, as usual, suspicious
> 
> If Pac signs first it is another clear indication, for me at least, that he was never interested in the Floyd fight to begin with. Couple the imaginary contract/PR stunt with signing off to fight someone else...and you've got a Grade A duck on your hands.
> 
> How do you know all terms have been agreed upon? If that were the case there would be contracts being signed. Kevin Iole AND Fat Dan, the most objective sources available, have both rejected the claim that there are signed contracts floating around. Instead they have both stated there are no contracts. You can go off on a conspiracy rant about how journalists are paid, but the fact is the only sources not directly involved - Iole of !Yahoo and Dan of ESPN - say there are no contracts. It's all a lie and PR stunt.
> 
> Which suggests there are no contracts...and so we really don't know the state of the negotiations. So we cannot say that demands are met, as you assume - typical for a Pacfuck though.
> 
> You're a huge hypocrite but that's also very typical for Pacfucks. Pac can set deadlines and that's "okay", but Floyd can't have his own deadlines...that would be _conceding_ to Floyd or something.
> 
> One guy, your guy, has a deadline is acceptable. The other guy, the one you dislike, sets a deadline and suddenly the world revolves around him.
> 
> This is probably true. At the very least you and your pacfuck brigade will run off into the sunset with a bucket of fabricated stories. It doesn't matter to me either way, but from what I've seen so far (which isn't much obviously) - your boy is responsible for the fight not happening **this time around** Either way, Floyd will be to blame in the mainstream media


did you read what i wrote as opposed to reading what you want to believe that i wrote?

manny is "claiming" that he has conceded to all floyds demands. if paq in his own mind believes that he has conceded to all floyds demands then he is going to move on and find another opponent if the deadline is not met. what any pactard or flomo believes has no relevancy to this.

the deadline is january 31, 2015. may 2, 2015, is three months and is normal for a camp. nothing wrong with paq and roach wanting the necessary time allowed for a proper camp.


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> That's a hell of a rant, a little bit all over the place but amusing.
> 
> Arum said "We signed everything" once - this is the big lie that means everything is their fault.
> When did Pacquiao claim he signed the contract? It's a genuine question as I can't find it. He is quoted as saying "â€œMy promoter and I, weâ€™ve already agreed to the terms and conditions of whatever he wants. Weâ€™re just waiting on the signed contract from him"
> 
> He never said "I've signed the contract", he said he's agreed to all terms, which is valid as according to Rafael there have been deal memos with the terms set out passed between the parties. And he's said he's now waiting for a signed contract - in other words he expects the contract to be drafted, signed and sent over for them to sign.
> 
> So no real lie here. The real fib was Arum's "we've signed everything".
> 
> So are you saying that if PAcquiao HAS agreed to all terms, if that's true you still blame Pacquiao's side because Arum said "We've signed everything". That, to you is enough for the whole thing to get called off?
> 
> Just trying to understand





JohnAnthony said:


> Exactly. The main point is that they have agreed to all demands by floyd. i ignore bjl12 now. he's a huge flomo, and will cling to anything, so he doesnt have to admit that floyd is the reasson for the hold up.


uh no, I keep correcting you, but u don't listen'

Arum said everybody on Floyd's side agreed, the networks agreed and they've signed everything.

All 3 of those things are lies


----------



## El-Terrible

JohnAnthony said:


> Exactly. The main point is that they have agreed to all demands by floyd. i ignore bjl12 now. he's a huge flomo, and will cling to anything, so he doesnt have to admit that floyd is the reasson for the hold up.


That post was a bit out there so thought better to tread carefully - sounded like he was foaming at the mouth while typing that


----------



## bballchump11

Tko6 said:


> Only in Worldstar-land is this a 'win' for Floyd, and the very least it indicates is Floyd's desire to play up to the cameras after he's insulted Pac for 4-5 years and the world is calling him a ducker. The only actual win between them was decided in court.


yeah and all those cameras in Pacquiao's hotel room also


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

voodoo5 said:


> What makes you say that?


I could go on, but it was obvious he was full of shit when he attempted the entire man of god public image makeover during Timmeh 1 24/7

He's a politician and has training in manipulating public perception

This foo has done some pretty G shit like banging slutz on the side, but knows how to make the dumb masses view him as an innocent and naive square bear.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## tliang1000

bballchump11 said:


> uh no, I keep correcting you, but u don't listen'
> 
> Arum said everybody on Floyd's side agreed, the networks agreed and they've signed everything.
> 
> All 3 of those things are lies


They brainwashed.


----------



## PBFred

Wonder if those contracts are being typed out as we speak?!

arty


----------



## PBFred

Question though. Do people still think Floyd is scared to fight Pac? Wondering if the recent developments change perspectives around here.


----------



## mick557

Last week Floyd said "You have no say so. You have a boss. That's called Top Rank Promotions"

This week he wants him and Pacquiao to work together to make it happen. Has something happened to Arum?


----------



## PBFred

mick557 said:


> Last week Floyd said "You have no say so. You have a boss. That's called Top Rank Promotions"
> 
> This week he wants him and Pacquiao to work together to make it happen. Has something happened to Arum?


Pac side was also saying that Floyd was "running scared" and to "sign the contract" that didn't exist.

Floyd was the mature one to extend an olive branch to get over the final hurdle. At least, that's the spin from Pac's side as of this very minute. Perhaps it was just a publicity stunt for something that is already agreed to. Either way, we're close.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog

Jim lampley is the last thing in the way? 

Bye jim. Floyd you can lil wayne call the fight if you want. Done.


----------



## bballchump11

PBFred said:


> Question though. Do people still think Floyd is scared to fight Pac? Wondering if the recent developments change perspectives around here.


I was wondering the same thing. It reminds me of what Ariza says. Pacquiao is all talk, while Floyd is all action. He made it a point to go to the game. He walked up to Manny at that game. He gave Manny his phone number, and then he later visited Manny at his hotel room all with the intention of making the fight.

In 2012, he reached out to make the fight. He booked the MGM Grand before Pacquiao/Marquez III so that they could fight. He personally called Manny on the phone.

Then in 2009, it was Mayweather's team who started negotiations. He was even going to show everybody the contract that he had signed in 2010.


----------



## PBFred

bballchump11 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. It reminds me of what Ariza says. Pacquiao is all talk, while Floyd is all action. He made it a point to go to the game. He walked up to Manny at that game. He gave Manny his phone number, and then he later visited Manny at his hotel room all with the intention of making the fight.
> 
> In 2012, he reached out to make the fight. He booked the MGM Grand before Pacquiao/Marquez III so that they could fight. He personally called Manny on the phone.
> 
> Then in 2009, it was Mayweather's team who started negotiations. He was even going to show everybody the contract that he had signed in 2010.


He even had a shirt on last night with the Philippines colors for fucks sake. He's practically begging Manny. :lol:


----------



## Abraham

PBFred said:


> Question though. Do people still think Floyd is scared to fight Pac? Wondering if the recent developments change perspectives around here.


I get a kick out of people saying Mayweather is scared. He gave the guys who gave him very tough fights immediate rematches when he didn't really have to. I don't think he is scared to fight anyone, but what I do think is, if he really wanted the fight to happen, it would be happening. Why he isn't going above and beyond to make the fight happen, I don't know.


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560487879370350594


----------



## mick557

PBFred said:


> Pac side was also saying that Floyd was "running scared" and to "sign the contract" that didn't exist.
> 
> Floyd was the mature one to extend an olive branch to get over the final hurdle. At least, that's the spin from Pac's side as of this very minute. Perhaps it was just a publicity stunt for something that is already agreed to. Either way, we're close.


Hope so,but the cynic in me says that Floyd would let the fight pass rather than swallow his ego and let Arum get his piece of what would be the biggest fight ever after saying for so many years that he would never work with him. Hope I am wrong but...


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. It reminds me of what Ariza says. Pacquiao is all talk, while Floyd is all action. He made it a point to go to the game. He walked up to Manny at that game. He gave Manny his phone number, and then he later visited Manny at his hotel room all with the intention of making the fight.
> 
> In 2012, he reached out to make the fight. He booked the MGM Grand before Pacquiao/Marquez III so that they could fight. He personally called Manny on the phone.
> 
> Then in 2009, it was Mayweather's team who started negotiations. He was even going to show everybody the contract that he had signed in 2010.


all this amounts to a big fat zero if floyd fights cotto on may 2

hes going to get heckled by the media

hes going to get heckled by the fans

and worse off hes going to get heckled by the black sports community

knowing this, if floyd fights cotto for far less money he will deserve it(heckling)

for me, i could care less if he fought paq or not and wanted to protect his zero

just dont wear that fucking TBE hat around and claim to be TBE in the history of boxing


----------



## PBFred

Abraham said:


> I get a kick out of people saying Mayweather is scared. He gave the guys who gave him very tough fights immediate rematches when he didn't really have to. I don't think he is scared to fight anyone, but what I do think is, if he really wanted the fight to happen, it would be happening. Why he isn't going above and beyond to make the fight happen, I don't know.


 @bballchump11 explained it as I see it a couple of posts up. I really believe that Floyd has tried to really make it in the past, and now is going above and beyond to make it. We will see. One time, during a hiatus, Floyd didn't want it to happen, but he did on at least two other occasions as BBall said.

Anyway, both of them are legends. I hope for their sake that this gets firmed up so they can both retire in peace, win or lose. Legacies are already in tact and this just needs to happen so they are not forever linked in a negative way.


----------



## Trash Bags

quincy k said:


> all this amounts to a big fat zero if floyd fights cotto on may 2
> 
> hes going to get heckled by the media
> 
> hes going to get heckled by the fans
> 
> and worse off hes going to get heckled by the black sports community
> 
> knowing this, if floyd fights cotto for far less money he will deserve it(heckling)
> 
> for me, i could care less if he fought paq or not and wanted to protect his zero
> 
> just dont wear that fucking TBE hat around and claim to be TBE in the history of boxing


whats up, bro? you're going to bet on floyd, right?


----------



## quincy k

Trash Bags said:


> whats up, bro? you're going to bet on floyd, right?


im going to buy paq and hedge out on floyd after the first four rounds
hopefully buy paq at +300 and then mayweather at -150

zab gave prime floyd a tough first four rounds and im pretty confident that paq will do the same. hes going to go right at him from round one and its going to take floyd four or five rounds to time him and make the adjustments if he can. mayweather could even get down to even or plus money


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. It reminds me of what Ariza says. Pacquiao is all talk, while Floyd is all action. He made it a point to go to the game. He walked up to Manny at that game. He gave Manny his phone number, and then he later visited Manny at his hotel room all with the intention of making the fight.
> 
> In 2012, he reached out to make the fight. He booked the MGM Grand before Pacquiao/Marquez III so that they could fight. He personally called Manny on the phone.
> 
> Then in 2009, it was Mayweather's team who started negotiations. He was even going to show everybody the contract that he had signed in 2010.


 @PBFred

http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiaos-adviser-details-private-mayweather-meeting--86813

signs pointing towards they already have this in place and playing with the public for hype purposes


----------



## tliang1000

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @*PBFred*
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiaos-adviser-details-private-mayweather-meeting--86813
> 
> signs pointing towards they already have this in place and playing with the public for hype purposes


Sounds like Floyd is doing his best to resolve the broadcasting issues while Pacfucks are being gay as fuck the whole time. Shameless Pacfucks.


----------



## PBFred

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @PBFred
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiaos-adviser-details-private-mayweather-meeting--86813
> 
> signs pointing towards they already have this in place and playing with the public for hype purposes


If true, this is genius level stuff. Koncz said that there will not be a big press tour so they are finding creative ways to get the general public talking about them.


----------



## voodoo5

The body language thing comes down to culture and experiences in life to me.

I dont think I would say either is scared now. Perhaps May is more cautious, as he has more to lose, and Pac has everything to gain. May has one thing to gain frolm this fight though.


----------



## Tko6

PBFred said:


> If true, this is genius level stuff. Koncz said that there will not be a big press tour so they are finding creative ways to get the general public talking about them.


We're at the last chance saloon by the weekend if this hasn't been signed already. Floyd already has May 2nd booked and that would be the 3 month point, and Floyd will have to do the tours and stuff if his opponent isn't Pac (same for Pac if his opponent is not Floyd, hence the deadline). If it is Pac, they could both go on holiday for 3 months and this would still be the biggest fight ever. I still get the nasty feeling the whole 'talk to me directly' thing is a pre-emptive excuse for fighting someone else. It would have been more in character for Floyd to say or do something outlandish if it was about getting social media buzzing as much as possible, it's not like he doesn't enjoy playing the heel.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

voodoo5 said:


> The body language thing comes down to culture and experiences in life to me.
> 
> I dont think I would say either is scared now. Perhaps May is more cautious, as he has more to lose, and Pac has everything to gain. May has one thing to gain frolm this fight though.


Floyd getting in someone's face is nothing new

One could say he overcompensated when he clowned on Oscar. Result Oscar got shoved inside of his own head. Foo had the facial expression of a verbal bullying victim

Floyd-Shane was the hardest I seen a fighter bully another in recent timez.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Tko6 said:


> We're at the last chance saloon by the weekend if this hasn't been signed already. Floyd already has May 2nd booked and that would be the 3 month point, and Floyd will have to do the tours and stuff if his opponent isn't Pac (same for Pac if his opponent is not Floyd, hence the deadline). If it is Pac, they could both go on holiday for 3 months and this would still be the biggest fight ever. I still get the nasty feeling the whole 'talk to me directly' thing is a pre-emptive excuse for fighting someone else. It would have been more in character for Floyd to say or do something outlandish if it was about getting social media buzzing as much as possible, it's not like he doesn't enjoy playing the heel.


He's going to be the heel regardless of what he does at this point.

Last night he technically did the 'right thing' by making the encounter happen.

Is people giving him credit for it. No.


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd getting in someone's face is nothing new
> 
> One could say he overcompensated when he clowned on Oscar. Result Oscar got shoved inside of his own head. Foo had the facial expression of a verbal bullying victim
> 
> Floyd-Shane was the hardest I seen a fighter bully another in recent timez.


A friend of mine, and someone I watched come from a kid learning Karate to now fighting for a belt in the K-1 and Glory is terrible at trash talk. He cant. He is a classical pianist, and super nice. He likes all of his opponents. In the ring, it looks like he has a different face.

He would look the same against a loud person. He would be non-plussed. He would smile and walk away before trying to learn how to trash talk back.


----------



## PBFred

voodoo5 said:


> A friend of mine, and someone I watched come from a kid learning Karate to now fighting for a belt in the K-1 and Glory is terrible at trash talk. He cant. He is a classical pianist, and super nice. He likes all of his opponents. In the ring, it looks like he has a different face.
> 
> He would look the same against a loud person. He would be non-plussed. He would smile and walk away before trying to learn how to trash talk back.


Thanks for the story but Floyd is more successful than your friend, so perhaps he is the one doing it wrong?! Just sayin'


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

voodoo5 said:


> A friend of mine, and someone I watched come from a kid learning Karate to now fighting for a belt in the K-1 and Glory is terrible at trash talk. He cant. He is a classical pianist, and super nice. He likes all of his opponents. In the ring, it looks like he has a different face.
> 
> He would look the same against a loud person. He would be non-plussed. He would smile and walk away before trying to learn how to trash talk back.


There are silent people who can back it up, and there are loud guys who can back it up.

I get the sense that this forum got a rock hard boner for strong silent types. Lot of dudes here seem introverted and humble, so it's easy to understand why they'd identify with a quiet guy.

Plus it's more noticeable when a boaster fucks up, so the memory burns into our minds.


----------



## voodoo5

PBFred said:


> Thanks for the story but Floyd is more successful than your friend, so perhaps he is the one doing it wrong?! Just sayin'


What I mean is, there are some fighters who laugh at that shit, it is just not part of their existence.
Pac has laughed at more weigh ins and face offs than anyone. It doesnt mean he is nice or scared.
Damn, even Holyfield was nice at press conferences. Foreman was nice (second coming of course). 
What I am saying is that, not all fighters who dont like to react to, or even know how to react to trash talk are scared.


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> There are silent people who can back it up, and there are loud guys who can back it up.
> 
> I get the sense that this forum got a rock hard boner for strong silent types. Lot of dudes here seem introverted and humble, so it's easy to understand why they'd identify with a quiet guy.
> 
> Plus it's more noticeable when a boaster fucks up, so the memory burns into our minds.


People in general like a more humble, quiet person, unless i its a clown. Look at the movies..

Ali was actually hated for much of his career, but then, it was different times racially.
I liked RJJ, and he was not exactly humble. I have liked and disliked BHOP, and he is brash, and even bristling. Pauli M is well liked and he is a loud fucker. Tony was loud, Mayorga was loud, and I liked them. But then they stepped out of comfort zones. 
Manny has a certain something that the masses like. Kind of like Roger Federer/Agassi, or even Jordan. Humble yet intense? Rodman was known, and maybe even got more attention out of the ring, but people would watch the Bulls to watch Jordan.

I dont think people dislike floyd because he is loud. I think they dislike him because he is loud, but with an aura of being not willing to go out on his shield. Whether it is true or not, or media created or not....it is there for good until something monumenous enough comes along and changes it.


----------



## bald_head_slick

> It doesnt mean he is nice or scared.












Pac looked 100% shook when FMJ walked up on him.



















He scared.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

PBFred said:


> Question though. Do people still think Floyd is scared to fight Pac? Wondering if the recent developments change perspectives around here.


Why would our perspective change? Did he agree to fight Pac yet? Besides he probably only did this to save face and try to deceive into thinking he's not scared of Pac knowing damn well he's gonna be fighting Cotto in May. Fuck Mayweather right in the pussy.


----------



## Doc

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> There are silent people who can back it up, and there are loud guys who can back it up.
> 
> I get the sense that this forum got a rock hard boner for strong silent types. Lot of dudes here seem introverted and humble, so it's easy to understand why they'd identify with a quiet guy.
> 
> Plus it's more noticeable when a boaster fucks up, so the memory burns into our minds.


Good analysis.


----------



## voodoo5

bald_head_slick said:


> Pac looked 100% shook when FMJ walked up on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He scared.


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...manny-pacquiao-courtside-same-miami-heat-game

Watch Manny's eyes. He is not scared. I get that you want him to be. He loves fighting man. Its why is looks like he is being tickled on the way to the ring.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bald_head_slick said:


>


Their facial expressions here :lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Concrete said:


> U only say this because PAC put up a deadline. Your opinion is only based off of what PAC says.
> 
> It's In Manny's best interest to wait it out though. Not because the world revolves around Mayweather but because the money earned in a Mayweather fight by far greater then vs anyone else. Plus he doesn't have many other options. There is really no harm in waiting it out at this point. Since the cubbard is bare. And Mayweather will have to have an opponent lined up for a May date very soon.
> 
> Make Mayweather be the one to choose Cotto over PAC. This would be the most logical way to go. But of course u will defend any actions Manny makes then calk everyone a flomo who doesn't agree.


This is retarded...so Pac should just wait on Floyd to make his decision. What if Floyd all of a sudden decides to fight someone else at the end of February? Pac is then left with what? A dick in his hand? Pac isn't gonna just wait around and wait for Floyd to make up his damn mind, GTFO with that shit. Fuck Floyd right in the pussy.


----------



## dodong

he ain't no fuckin' TBE.

pacquiao will expose floyd the fraud that he's been.


----------



## voodoo5

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10102572143899892&set=p.10102572143899892&type=1&theater

Just to be a dick


----------



## bald_head_slick

voodoo5 said:


> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...manny-pacquiao-courtside-same-miami-heat-game
> 
> Watch Manny's eyes. He is not scared. I get that you want him to be. He loves fighting man. Its why is looks like he is being tickled on the way to the ring.


His eyes? You mean where he keep breaking eye contact and nodding yes? That whole confrontation was about lies being told by Manny.

I don't want him to be. I don't care. I want them to fight. The fact that Manny keeps lying while hiding behind Arum kind of shows Manny is scared.

I am sure Manny is tickled on the way to the ring. Taking on "threats" like Rios and Algieri and forcing them to catchweights. It is like glorified sparing with a dehydration cherry on top.


----------



## bald_head_slick

voodoo5 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10102572143899892&set=p.10102572143899892&type=1&theater
> 
> Just to be a dick


Not even.

Just exposes how willing to talk FMJ is and how Pac hides behind Arum.


----------



## voodoo5

bald_head_slick said:


> His eyes? You mean where he keep breaking eye contact and nodding yes? That whole confrontation was about lies being told by Manny.
> 
> I don't want him to be. I don't care. I want them to fight. The fact that Manny keeps lying while hiding behind Arum kind of shows Manny is scared.
> 
> I am sure Manny is tickled on the way to the ring. Taking on "threats" like Rios and Algieri and forcing them to catchweights. It is like glorified sparing with a dehydration cherry on top.


This is gett ing funny.


----------



## PBFred

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Why would our perspective change? Did he agree to fight Pac yet? Besides he probably only did this to save face and try to deceive into thinking he's not scared of Pac knowing damn well he's gonna be fighting Cotto in May. Fuck Mayweather right in the pussy.


That's pretty elaborate. :lol: When you're proven wrong, tuck your labia back into your vagina and fuck yourself. :deal


----------



## dodong

bald_head_slick said:


> His eyes? You mean where he keep breaking eye contact and nodding yes? That whole confrontation was about lies being told by Manny.
> 
> I don't want him to be. I don't care. I want them to fight. The fact that Manny keeps lying while hiding behind Arum kind of shows Manny is scared.
> 
> I am sure Manny is tickled on the way to the ring. Taking on "threats" like Rios and Algieri and forcing them to catchweights. It is like glorified sparing with a dehydration cherry on top.


floyd is just acting brave because he has one of his lovers on his back to protect him.

see how he looked when he was alone with margarito. :hey


----------



## voodoo5

dodong said:


> floyd is just acting brave because he has one of his lovers on his back to protect him.
> 
> see how he looked when he was alone with margarito. :hey


I remember that.


----------



## tliang1000

They should lose the skinny jeans. Looking metro wanna be alphas.


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @PBFred
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiaos-adviser-details-private-mayweather-meeting--86813
> 
> signs pointing towards they already have this in place and playing with the public for hype purposes


oh I love this story because it proves what I've been trying to tell these scared, lame, pessimistic, illiterate, dumbass pactards the past week. The issue was between the networks. How many times did I have to keep saying it and providing a source from different people. Yet they wanted to go on about other retarded shit and believe what they want.

This is my time to give yall the middle finger and say I told you so :handofbogo

But also what I love about this story is that Mayweather went there and took the initiative proving that he was willing and has been trying to make this fight all along. Then he went there and talked to Manny. Then invited Koncz to the room. Then while all 3 are in the room, they called Showtime's President, Les Monves, HBO's CEO, etc. Now the network issues have all been resolved and we'll get our fight soon :happy


----------



## bballchump11

PBFred said:


> That's pretty elaborate. :lol: When you're proven wrong, tuck your labia back into your vagina and fuck yourself. :deal


It can't be easy for him. He's been clinging to this lie for so long and I'm sure deep down, he knew it was a lie, but he still had to save face. Even now, it has all blown in his face and he doesn't know what else to do but to keep going along with the lie. Poor guy :-(


----------



## bald_head_slick

voodoo5 said:


> This is gett ing funny.


Not really.

All that laughing stopped as soon as Manny realized he couldn't hide behind his usual lies.

Stop lying Manny. We all know you haven't seen, agreed to, nor signed a make believe contract.


----------



## mick557

Mayweather: "For the last time how do you spell Pacquiao?"

Pacquiao: "BOB ARU...

Floyd: Motherfucker...


----------



## Trash Bags

quincy k said:


> im going to buy paq and hedge out on floyd after the first four rounds
> hopefully buy paq at +300 and then mayweather at -150
> 
> zab gave prime floyd a tough first four rounds and im pretty confident that paq will do the same. hes going to go right at him from round one and its going to take floyd four or five rounds to time him and make the adjustments if he can. mayweather could even get down to even or plus money


that's not really what i wanted to ask. let me rephrase that. if you could only bet on one, who would it be? if u had to bet your car on only one, who would it be?


----------



## bballchump11

:lol:


----------



## quincy k

voodoo5 said:


> What I mean is, there are some fighters who laugh at that shit, it is just not part of their existence.
> Pac has laughed at more weigh ins and face offs than anyone. It doesnt mean he is nice or scared.
> Damn, even Holyfield was nice at press conferences. Foreman was nice (second coming of course).
> What I am saying is that, not all fighters who dont like to react to, or even know how to react to trash talk are scared.







first three minutes of the video holyfield and his entourage all cool, calm and collected while tysons camp yelling and pushing

by the logic of some people here and their theories of body language evander was in for a serious azz kicking


----------



## quincy k

Trash Bags said:


> that's not really what i wanted to ask. let me rephrase that. if you could only bet on one, who would it be? if u had to bet your car on only one, who would it be?


 i wouldnt be the fight, certainly not floyd at -300. i could care less who wins, i just want to make money

i love the live bet play with the zab fight as a precedent. judah shouldve been credited with a kd in that fight as well. paq gets lucky with a kd and wins the first three rounds and is up four points floyd will be a +150, maybe more


----------



## Trash Bags

bballchump11 said:


> :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PetetheKing

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Those how to survive an encounterl with a bear guides will tell you to stare that bitch down as you back up.
> 
> You either have short arms or real tense shoulders, another sign of being uncomfortable, whenever you cross the arms


I keep my shoulders upright. Feels more uncomfortable so not tense shoulders. You stare a bear down but you don't back up. At least that's what I've heard. You retreat even in the slightest and you're probably in serious trouble.

What Leon posted about the hands in pocket thing is ringing a bell.

Watched the video Bball posted. Interesting and most seemed accurate. What was weird was he said the guy regained confidence when he had his arms crossed, which is odd but I thought that meant defensiveness. I guess it's leery confidence


----------



## Trash Bags

quincy k said:


> i wouldnt be the fight, certainly not floyd at -300. i could care less who wins, i just want to make money
> 
> i love the live bet play with the zab fight as a precedent. judah shouldve been credited with a kd in that fight as well. paq gets lucky with a kd and wins the first three rounds and is up four points floyd will be a +150, maybe more


if someone were holding a gun to your head and you had to bet on one...


----------



## El-Terrible

bballchump11 said:


> uh no, I keep correcting you, but u don't listen'
> 
> Arum said everybody on Floyd's side agreed, the networks agreed and they've signed everything.
> 
> All 3 of those things are lies


The networks have agreed to a joint PPV. It's floyd who had 2 specific demands over the broadcast. And seeing as Floyd's team would set the fight terms that Pacquiao has allegedly agreed to then isnt it implied they agree?

Basically it's all chinese whispers but the only blatant lie was "we've signed everything" ... That's the point. The rest is your assumptions


----------



## quincy k

Trash Bags said:


> if someone were holding a gun to your head and you had to bet on one...


floyd because he has yet to lose

and youll go broke trying to time a fighter getting old overnight


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> The networks have agreed to a joint PPV. It's floyd who had 2 specific demands over the broadcast. And seeing as Floyd's team would set the fight terms that Pacquiao has allegedly agreed to then isnt it implied they agree?
> 
> Basically it's all chinese whispers but the only blatant lie was "we've signed everything" ... That's the point. The rest is your assumptions


There were more issues than just those two with the Networks. They've been talking about this for weeks, especially about who's going to replay the fight a week later.

And there's no other assumptions
http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...uiao-boxing-showtime-arum-20150124-story.html
Showtime's President



> â€œHereâ€™s where we are: There is no contract awaiting Floydâ€™s signature, and Bob Arum knows that. Floyd has represented to [CBS/Showtime Chairman] Leslie Moonves, to [his manager] Al Haymon and to me personally that he wants to make the fight, and we are making very good progress. But there are no contracts. There are open issues between Showtime and HBO that are being resolved.


What assumptions are there?


----------



## bballchump11

But more *BREAKING NEWS*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-boxing-mayweather-pacquiao-20150128-story.html

Floyd Mayweather Jr. and Manny Pacquiaoâ€™s unscheduled meeting at a Miami Heat game has triggered rapid movement toward the long-anticipated Super Bowl of boxing.

Pacquiao advisor Michael Koncz told the Los Angeles Times on Wednesday that the unbeaten Mayweather visited Pacquiao at his Miami hotel suite Tuesday night after the game, expressing his feelings on what can help finalize talks that are currently centered around how to broadcast the May 2 pay-per-view fight jointly on Showtime and HBO.

â€œFloyd was sincere,â€ Koncz said.

Koncz said as a result of that talk, he has received confirmation of an agreement between CBS/Showtime Chairman Leslie Moonves and HBO Chief Executive Richard Plepler that the fight will feature two broadcasters from each premium network.

HBOâ€™s Jim Lampley and Max Kellerman and Showtimeâ€™s Mauro Ranallo and Al Bernstein are the respective networksâ€™ lead broadcasters and analysts, but Koncz declined to say which four would work the fight.

Koncz said each network also will produce an hour-long show on its fighter, Showtime doing a Mayweather story and HBO airing a Pacquiao special.

Showtime's â€œAll-Accessâ€ series and HBO's â€œ24/7â€ will not exist for this mega-bout, which is expected to generate a record number of pay-per-view buys, perhaps in excess of 3 million.

â€œWith â€˜24/7â€™ and â€˜All-Access,â€™ I donâ€™t believe either are necessary,â€ Koncz said. â€œThis is not a normal boxing match, these two guys are superstars, as they showed just by meeting courtside at the basketball game.

â€œWhat more can you add to the fight? We donâ€™t need those programs. So each network will do an hour special on their own fighter. Thatâ€™s fair and reasonable.â€

Mayweather and Pacquiaoâ€™s unexpected huddling only came about, Koncz said, because he couldnâ€™t get two business-class airline tickets for Pacquiao and his wife, Jinkee, on a Tuesday flight out of Miami, where Pacquiao was as judge in Sunday's Miss Universe contest.

Opting to go to an NBA game between the Heat and Milwaukee Bucks, Pacquiao looked across the court to see Mayweather, who frequently attends Heat games and visits South Beach.

â€œLike Manny said, â€˜Itâ€™s Godâ€™s will,â€™ â€ Koncz said. â€œGod put us together. Itâ€™s important, tremendous, for boxing for this to happen, this is the Super Bowl of boxing. We just showed up, and all these things transpired.â€

While Mayweather initially scolded Pacquiao in a halftime meeting about misinformation about signed contracts coming from the side of Pacquiao and his promoter, Bob Arum, Mayweather gave Pacquiao his cellphone number and they set up the post-game meeting.

â€œEveryone left on good terms,â€ Koncz said of the meeting inside the suite. â€œFloydâ€™s very personable, very cordial.â€

â€œFloyd pledged to get it done and get everyone on the same page,â€ Showtime Executive Vice President Stephen Espinoza said. â€œIt was, â€˜Hey, thereâ€™s still some open issues, letâ€™s get on the same page.â€™ Floydâ€™s in the loop on the bigger issues.

â€œThey ha a friendly, positive discussion. â€¦ It remains to be seen whether it was productive.

â€œThe real measure of that is if can we come to an agreement.â€


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

PetetheKing said:


> I keep my shoulders upright. Feels more uncomfortable so not tense shoulders. You stare a bear down but you don't back up. At least that's what I've heard. You retreat even in the slightest and you're probably in serious trouble.
> 
> What Leon posted about the hands in pocket thing is ringing a bell.
> 
> Watched the video Bball posted. Interesting and most seemed accurate. What was weird was he said the guy regained confidence when he had his arms crossed, which is odd but I thought that meant defensiveness. I guess it's leery confidence


Arms crossed isn't always defensiveness. What it does do is close someone off.

An angry hostile person could cross their arms as an unwillingness to cooperate and talk. Sometimes, it means not here to make friends I mean business.










Rigo isn't scared per se and later proved he wasn't, but his entire demeanor (which includes the crossed arms) point to him being uncomfortable with the face off.


----------



## DobyZhee

mishima said:


> who is your source? your mum?


Good one, somebody for the NSAC


----------



## DobyZhee

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Arms crossed isn't always defensiveness. What it does do is close someone off.
> 
> An angry hostile person could cross their arms as an unwillingness to cooperate and talk. Sometimes, it means not here to make friends I mean business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigo isn't scared per se and later proved he wasn't, but his entire demeanor (which includes the crossed arms) point to him being uncomfortable with the face off.


I don't care if Nonito got has ass kicked..

That was a funny ass face off


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> But more *BREAKING NEWS*
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-boxing-mayweather-pacquiao-20150128-story.html
> 
> Floyd Mayweather Jr. and Manny Pacquiaoâ€™s unscheduled meeting at a Miami Heat game has triggered rapid movement toward the long-anticipated Super Bowl of boxing.
> 
> Pacquiao advisor Michael Koncz told the Los Angeles Times on Wednesday that the unbeaten Mayweather visited Pacquiao at his Miami hotel suite Tuesday night after the game, expressing his feelings on what can help finalize talks that are currently centered around how to broadcast the May 2 pay-per-view fight jointly on Showtime and HBO.
> 
> â€œFloyd was sincere,â€ Koncz said.
> 
> Koncz said as a result of that talk, he has received confirmation of an agreement between CBS/Showtime Chairman Leslie Moonves and HBO Chief Executive Richard Plepler that the fight will feature two broadcasters from each premium network.
> 
> HBOâ€™s Jim Lampley and Max Kellerman and Showtimeâ€™s Mauro Ranallo and Al Bernstein are the respective networksâ€™ lead broadcasters and analysts, but Koncz declined to say which four would work the fight.
> 
> Koncz said each network also will produce an hour-long show on its fighter, Showtime doing a Mayweather story and HBO airing a Pacquiao special.
> 
> Showtime's â€œAll-Accessâ€ series and HBO's â€œ24/7â€ will not exist for this mega-bout, which is expected to generate a record number of pay-per-view buys, perhaps in excess of 3 million.
> 
> â€œWith â€˜24/7â€™ and â€˜All-Access,â€™ I donâ€™t believe either are necessary,â€ Koncz said. â€œThis is not a normal boxing match, these two guys are superstars, as they showed just by meeting courtside at the basketball game.
> 
> â€œWhat more can you add to the fight? We donâ€™t need those programs. So each network will do an hour special on their own fighter. Thatâ€™s fair and reasonable.â€
> 
> Mayweather and Pacquiaoâ€™s unexpected huddling only came about, Koncz said, because he couldnâ€™t get two business-class airline tickets for Pacquiao and his wife, Jinkee, on a Tuesday flight out of Miami, where Pacquiao was as judge in Sunday's Miss Universe contest.
> 
> Opting to go to an NBA game between the Heat and Milwaukee Bucks, Pacquiao looked across the court to see Mayweather, who frequently attends Heat games and visits South Beach.
> 
> â€œLike Manny said, â€˜Itâ€™s Godâ€™s will,â€™ â€ Koncz said. â€œGod put us together. Itâ€™s important, tremendous, for boxing for this to happen, this is the Super Bowl of boxing. We just showed up, and all these things transpired.â€
> 
> While Mayweather initially scolded Pacquiao in a halftime meeting about misinformation about signed contracts coming from the side of Pacquiao and his promoter, Bob Arum, Mayweather gave Pacquiao his cellphone number and they set up the post-game meeting.
> 
> â€œEveryone left on good terms,â€ Koncz said of the meeting inside the suite. â€œFloydâ€™s very personable, very cordial.â€
> 
> â€œFloyd pledged to get it done and get everyone on the same page,â€ Showtime Executive Vice President Stephen Espinoza said. â€œIt was, â€˜Hey, thereâ€™s still some open issues, letâ€™s get on the same page.â€™ Floydâ€™s in the loop on the bigger issues.
> 
> â€œThey had a friendly, positive discussion. â€¦ It remains to be seen whether it was productive.
> 
> â€œThe real measure of that is if can we come to an agreement.â€


Gimme Paulie, either Brian Kenny or Al Bern, Max Kellerman, and ROY JONEZ

Jim Lampley sucks at being correct, but he's the loudest and most opinionated. Foo talks outta his azz way too much, Keep that DAMF at home


----------



## bballchump11

Here's a summary.


Most if not all of the Network issues have been resolved
Each network will get to use 2 of their commentators. 
HBO will do an hour long special on Pacquiao
Showtime will do an hour long special on Mayweather
There will be no All Access or 24/7
Mayweather scolded Pacquiao during halftime and confronted him about the lies in the media (It seems that FightHype story was correct)
They all left on good terms
Mayweather pledged to get everybody on the same page

It looks like we've got ourselves a fight


----------



## DobyZhee

Abraham said:


> I get a kick out of people saying Mayweather is scared. He gave the guys who gave him very tough fights immediate rematches when he didn't really have to. I don't think he is scared to fight anyone, but what I do think is, if he really wanted the fight to happen, it would be happening. Why he isn't going above and beyond to make the fight happen, I don't know.


Because he IS scared. There's no other choice that makes sense.

I feel it looks like Nonito vs Rigo in that Nonito was doing all the trash talk. Kinda like what Mayweather has been doing for he past 6 years..


----------



## tliang1000

bballchump11 said:


> Here's a summary.
> 
> 
> Most if not all of the Network issues have been resolved
> Each network will get to use 2 of their commentators.
> HBO will do an hour long special on Pacquiao
> Showtime will do an hour long special on Mayweather
> There will be no All Access or 24/7
> Mayweather scolded Pacquiao during halftime and confronted him about the lies in the media (It seems that FightHype story was correct)
> They all left on good terms
> Mayweather pledged to get everybody on the same page
> 
> It looks like we've got ourselves a fight


If the fight gets made, the pacturds like elterrible and quincy k, and gendertacosauce as well as many others should apologize for being so gay.


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Gimme Paulie, either Brian Kenny or Al Bern, Max Kellerman, and ROY JONEZ
> 
> Jim Lampley sucks at being correct, but he's the loudest and most opinionated. Foo talks outta his azz way too much, Keep that DAMF at home


yeah Jim Lampley absolutely cannot commentate. I'd like to have Paulie commentate, but he may show biased against Pacquiao. I think he has the ability to put that aside as evidenced when he commentates Broner's fights. Lampley doesn't have that ability.

I think Paulie, Al Berstein, Kellerman and Jones is the best combo. Paulie talks pretty fast and always has something to say. He can make sure there's no null points and he provides excellent knowledge. I'd love to hear him and Roy have a conversation on air.


----------



## knowimuch

One thing for sure, Pac isn't scared. the guy comes from the slums of a third world country.


----------



## tliang1000

bballchump11 said:


> yeah Jim Lampley absolutely cannot commentate. I'd like to have Paulie commentate, but he may show biased against Pacquiao. I think he has the ability to put that aside as evidenced when he commentates Broner's fights. Lampley doesn't have that ability.
> 
> I think Paulie, Al Berstein, Kellerman and Jones is the best combo. Paulie talks pretty fast and always has something to say. He can make sure there's no null points and he provides excellent knowledge. I'd love to hear him and Roy have a conversation on air.


They should have Ward commentate. Jones dislike Floyd and Paulie dislike Pac.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> Here's a summary.
> 
> 
> Most if not all of the Network issues have been resolved
> Each network will get to use 2 of their commentators.
> HBO will do an hour long special on Pacquiao
> Showtime will do an hour long special on Mayweather
> There will be no All Access or 24/7
> *Mayweather scolded Pacquiao during halftime and confronted him about the lies in the media (It seems that FightHype story was correct)*
> They all left on good terms
> Mayweather pledged to get everybody on the same page
> 
> It looks like we've got ourselves a fight


I gotta get my last potshot in

emmanuel playing the Guerrero role. Talking mess bout Floyd a G through social media but goes quiet when Floyd in his face

This fight will be similar to Floyd-Robert but emmanuel will have moments here and there, possibly winning 2-3 rounds

and let Mike Buffer be the ring announcer. His voice got more resonance than Lennon's classic American tone


----------



## Trash Bags

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Gimme Paulie, either Brian Kenny or Al Bern, Max Kellerman, and ROY JONEZ
> 
> Jim Lampley sucks at being correct, but he's the loudest and most opinionated. Foo talks outta his azz way too much, Keep that DAMF at home


nah, man, not paulie. he's a known pacquiao hater.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> yeah Jim Lampley absolutely cannot commentate. I'd like to have Paulie commentate, but he may show biased against Pacquiao. I think he has the ability to put that aside as evidenced when he commentates Broner's fights. Lampley doesn't have that ability.
> 
> I think Paulie, Al Berstein, Kellerman and Jones is the best combo. Paulie talks pretty fast and always has something to say. He can make sure there's no null points and he provides excellent knowledge. I'd love to hear him and Roy have a conversation on air.


Any potential bias from Paulie would be checked by Roy, who seems to have got on the HBO Floyd Haterade program. Roy is outspoken enough to call other commentators out and disagree. He chin checks Lampley all the time for example

If there was room, I'd want Brian Kenny on also, but Al seems to have the better boxing analyst brain.


----------



## tonys333

one thing I want to know if this fight happens. Who will the ring announcer be I hope its Michael buffer he is better than jimmy lennon jr.


----------



## Reppin501

dodong said:


> he ain't no fuckin' TBE.
> 
> pacquiao will expose floyd the fraud that he's been.


Take your punk ass back to Pacland and keep getting sonned by Donaire's old lady...you come over here, show your face, and this is the best you could come up with? Fuck off man...we have real Manny fans here, who while delusional and overall not very bright, at least have the sack to not go into hiding when he gets sparked out.

**To all my "Pactard Bretheren's"...I kid, I kid


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Trash Bags said:


> nah, man, not paulie. he's a known pacquiao hater.


meanwhile everyone on hbo was on the Floyd Haterade program

Roy did some recent player hating

Lampley is a massive tool

Merchant, who I surprisingly like, is so bias that he 'dunno shit about boxing'

Kellerman I'm not too familiar with

Besides Paulie, the Showtime team is much more neutral


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Floyd should troll Amir. Let him be a special guest commentator:yep


----------



## bballchump11

tliang1000 said:


> They should have Ward commentate. Jones dislike Floyd and Paulie dislike Pac.


I think he can still keep it neutral, but Ward would be fine also



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I gotta get my last potshot in
> 
> emmanuel playing the Guerrero role. Talking mess bout Floyd a G through social media but goes quiet when Floyd in his face
> 
> This fight will be similar to Floyd-Robert but emmanuel will have moments here and there, possibly winning 2-3 rounds
> 
> and let Mike Buffer be the ring announcer. His voice got more resonance than Lennon's classic American tone


lol this does remind of that Guerrero. I really wish they at least put up a faceoff between the two. I've been waiting for that forever.

It's been my dream to have Roach, Manny, Floyd Jr and Sr in there talking with Kellerman. I prefer Buffer also


----------



## Bulakenyo

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Arms crossed isn't always defensiveness. What it does do is close someone off.
> 
> An angry hostile person could cross their arms as an unwillingness to cooperate and talk. Sometimes, it means not here to make friends I mean business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigo isn't scared per se and later proved he wasn't, but his entire demeanor (which includes the crossed arms) point to him being uncomfortable with the face off.


I know that in the body language book, crossing your arms means defensiveness, but for me, personally, I cross my arms all the time when I'm intently listening to someone I'm talking to, especially when I'm standing.

It makes me feel solid, comfortable and in focus. I like the feeling of my shoulders really secure and snug.

And I stand up much straighter, better posture so I feel more comfortable and relaxed.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> I think he can still keep it neutral, but Ward would be fine also
> 
> lol this does remind of that Guerrero. I really wish they at least put up a faceoff between the two. I've been waiting for that forever.
> 
> It's been my dream to have Roach, Manny, Floyd Jr and Sr in there talking with Kellerman. I prefer Buffer also


paqturds adoptive grandfather bop says talks of Floyd-Miguel II is bullshit

http://www.boxingscene.com/arum-calls-mayweather-cotto-ii-talk-absolute-nonsense--86816


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> paqturds adoptive grandfather bop says talks of Floyd-Miguel II is bullshit
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/arum-calls-mayweather-cotto-ii-talk-absolute-nonsense--86816


:lol: this is a bad day for some of those retards who kept spewing bullshit the past month.

"Dan Rafeal said Mayweather/Cotto II was imminent!!" inbred, ignorant motherfuckers.


----------



## DobyZhee

tliang1000 said:


> If the fight gets made, the pacturds like elterrible and quincy k, and gendertacosauce as well as many others should apologize for being so gay.


The fight still not made, retard. Will you blame Manny for saying he has agreed to all terms?


----------



## Bulakenyo

knowimuch said:


> One thing for sure, Pac isn't scared. the guy comes from the slums of a third world country.


Yep.

He has experienced gunfights/beheadings/shelling between Philippine soldiers vs Muslim separatist in his own back yard before he could even read.

That area of the Philippines is hardcore. What's a million dollar prizefight compared to that? That's like showbusiness compared to what he saw growing up

Just a couple of days ago, the muslim rebels ambushed, massacred and mangled the bodies of 60+ Special action forces in the area, and it's going to be a bloodbath there in the coming months.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: this is a bad day for some of those retards who kept spewing bullshit the past month.
> 
> "Dan Rafeal said Mayweather/Cotto II was imminent!!" inbred, ignorant motherfuckers.


We had this discussion before.

Some foos get more joy out of fights not happening so they can happily accuse so and so of being a ducker. When fights do happen they'll cry about why it isn't good enough for x,y,z reasons.

That's why I had to cut down on my time spent here. Their petty and lame energy is infectious. Traces would be dispersed. Then I'd hit up slutz and bring in the wrong energy.


----------



## Xizor1d

So i have been reading that floyd approached Manny last night at the heat game after hearing Manny was at the game. 
http://fighthype.com/news/article19200.html
Now today i have read that Koncz approached Mayweather and asked him to come over and talk to Manny. 
http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiaos-adviser-details-private-mayweather-meeting--86813

Now this little detail makes a big difference, particularity if the fight fails and then spin comes out.
So what is correct? Did Floyd approach Manny or did Koncz approach Mayweather?


----------



## knowimuch

Bulakenyo said:


> Yep.
> 
> He has experienced gunfights/beheadings/shelling between Philippine soldiers vs Muslim separatist in his own back yard before he could even read.
> 
> That area of the Philippines is hardcore. What's a million dollar prizefight compared to that? That's like showbusiness compared to what he saw growing up
> 
> Just a couple of days ago, the muslim rebels ambushed, massacred and mangled the bodies of 60+ Special action forces in the area, and it's going to be a bloodbath there in the coming months.


Damn thats bad, are you in a good part or are you currently not living in the Philippines anymore?

Don't understand everyone body language analysis, most of the time i keep a strange or closed posture even when i'm happy, comfortable etc
Same with facial expressions


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

knowimuch said:


> Damn thats bad, are you in a good part or are you currently not living in the Philippines anymore?
> 
> Don't understand everyone body language analysis, most of the time i keep a strange or closed posture even when i'm happy, comfortable etc
> Same with facial expressions


Are you an introvert by any chance


----------



## bballchump11

tliang1000 said:


> If the fight gets made, the pacturds like elterrible and quincy k, and gendertacosauce as well as many others should apologize for being so gay.


foreal, put that bitch blowjob_boxer on that list too


----------



## knowimuch

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Are you an introvert by any chance


Depends on my mood and if I like a person


----------



## Jim Kelly

Bulakenyo said:


> Yep.
> 
> He has experienced gunfights/beheadings/shelling between Philippine soldiers vs Muslim separatist in his own back yard before he could even read.
> 
> That area of the Philippines is hardcore. What's a million dollar prizefight compared to that? That's like showbusiness compared to what he saw growing up
> 
> Just a couple of days ago, the muslim rebels ambushed, massacred and mangled the bodies of 60+ Special action forces in the area, and it's going to be a bloodbath there in the coming months.


damn! I thought they (MILF) and the Gov. called a truce not too long ago?
The again, no surprise with that being broken.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> Here's a summary.
> 
> 
> Most if not all of the Network issues have been resolved
> Each network will get to use 2 of their commentators.
> HBO will do an hour long special on Pacquiao
> Showtime will do an hour long special on Mayweather
> There will be no All Access or 24/7
> Mayweather scolded Pacquiao during halftime and confronted him about the lies in the media (It seems that FightHype story was correct)
> They all left on good terms
> Mayweather pledged to get everybody on the same page
> 
> It looks like we've got ourselves a fight


I hope you're right....bitch


----------



## Leftsmash

quincy k said:


> all this amounts to a big fat zero if floyd fights cotto on may 2
> 
> hes going to get heckled by the media
> 
> hes going to get heckled by the fans
> 
> and worse off hes going to get heckled by the black sports community
> 
> knowing this, if floyd fights cotto for far less money he will deserve it(heckling)
> 
> for me, i could care less if he fought paq or not and wanted to protect his zero
> 
> just dont wear that fucking TBE hat around and claim to be TBE in the history of boxing


Why do you seem so fixated on the title TBE?


----------



## DobyZhee

Xizor1d said:


> So i have been reading that floyd approached Manny last night at the heat game after hearing Manny was at the game.
> http://fighthype.com/news/article19200.html
> Now today i have read that Koncz approached Mayweather and asked him to come over and talk to Manny.
> http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiaos-adviser-details-private-mayweather-meeting--86813
> 
> Now this little detail makes a big difference, particularity if the fight fails and then spin comes out.
> So what is correct? Did Floyd approach Manny or did Koncz approach Mayweather?


Nobody really knows and I would take fighthype with a grain of salt. Huge grain. Lot's wife grain of salt


----------



## bballchump11

knowimuch said:


> Damn thats bad, are you in a good part or are you currently not living in the Philippines anymore?
> 
> Don't understand everyone body language analysis, most of the time i keep a strange or closed posture even when i'm happy, comfortable etc
> Same with facial expressions





Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Are you an introvert by any chance


For anybody else interested in the body language stuff, here's a cool thing you can do

http://www.businessinsider.com/power-poses-interview-body-language-2014-3


> Her research showed that standing or sitting a certain way, even for two minutes, raises testosterone levels and lowers the stress hormone cortisol.
> 
> Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/power-poses-interview-body-language-2014-3?op=1#ixzz3QA50eGBp


Here's the segment on it in that Going Ape documentary https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjaVupYj8yE#t=1796


----------



## Bulakenyo

knowimuch said:


> Damn thats bad, are you in a good part or are you currently not living in the Philippines anymore?
> 
> Don't understand everyone body language analysis, most of the time i keep a strange or closed posture even when i'm happy, comfortable etc
> Same with facial expressions


90% of the Philippines is more or less peaceful, and I grew up just 2 hours away from Manila. Northern islands.
I'm visiting my relatives right now in the US.

Where Manny grew up, that's kinda the area that's most dangerous. Separatists and terrorists. Hell, even the militant communist guerilla groups. The deep south of the country, bordering the Muslim majority countries of Indonesia, Malaysia and Brunei.

You need balls to live there.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> It can't be easy for him. He's been clinging to this lie for so long and I'm sure deep down, he knew it was a lie, but he still had to save face. Even now, it has all blown in his face and he doesn't know what else to do but to keep going along with the lie. Poor guy :-(


What the fuck are you talking about? Floyd coming up to Manny means nothing to me. Manny is always gonna be uncomfortable in that situation because he can't speak English well. You'll never know this because you're not surrounded by people who can't speak English well. When he fights Manny I'll give him his props. Until then he is a bitch who wants nothing to do with Manny, especially since Manny has agreed to all terms.


----------



## Xizor1d

DobyZhee said:


> Nobody really knows and I would take fighthype with a grain of salt. Huge grain. Lot's wife grain of salt


I kinda feel that way about Knocz.


----------



## Bulakenyo

Jim Kelly said:


> damn! I thought they (MILF) and the Gov. called a truce not too long ago?
> The again, no surprise with that being broken.


Yes, called a truce, made a pact, did everything possible.

Then the Special forces were in pursuit of 2 Al Qaeda linked bomb makers from abroad who was reported to be seen in the area, and the fucking MILF ambushed 60+ of them in that area.

It's crazy. I think some lawmakers are trying to cancel the truce pact now.


----------



## bballchump11

Bjj_Boxer said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? Floyd coming up to Manny means nothing to me. Manny is always gonna be uncomfortable in that situation because he can't speak English well. You'll never know this because you're not surrounded by people who can't speak English well. When he fights Manny I'll give him his props. Until then he is a bitch who wants nothing to do with Manny, especially since Manny has agreed to all terms.


Bruh, you just replied to the article I posted about how Floyd went to Manny's hotel and talked for 2 hours getting many things resolved. Like I said before, I know it's not easy for you to realize your whole existence is a lie.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> For anybody else interested in the body language stuff, here's a cool thing you can do
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/power-poses-interview-body-language-2014-3
> 
> Here's the segment on it in that Going Ape documentary https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjaVupYj8yE#t=1796


Have you heard about the boxing consultant for the Ali movie telling Will Smith to 'stand like a fighter'. There's this demeanor and way they carry themselves that says I am a man of violence


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> Bruh, you just replied to the article I posted about how Floyd went to Manny's hotel and talked for 2 hours getting many things resolved. Like I said before, I know it's not easy for you to realize your whole existence is a lie.


could he be your good friend 'ROACH'


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> Bruh, you just replied to the article I posted about how Floyd went to Manny's hotel and talked for 2 hours getting many things resolved. Like I said before, I know it's not easy for you to realize your whole existence is a lie.


Lol...unlike you, this website means very little in my life. I've only recently started to post here because I want updates. IF Mayweather signs the fight and the fight pushes through, I will gladly admit to being wrong. Until then, I'm done believing bullshit just to end up being disappointed.


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Have you heard about the boxing consultant for the Ali movie telling Will Smith to 'stand like a fighter'. There's this demeanor and way they carry themselves that says I am a man of violence


that's interesting, I never heard of that one. I could picture that though. Me and my friend pointed that out about Floyd once. He usually has this aura around him where you can tell he's a fighter. But when he first got out of jail, he didn't seem to have it anymore.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> could he be your good friend 'ROACH'


I've been accused to being that guy and several others. I'm none of them. I rarely posted on ESB...


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> could he be your good friend 'ROACH'


naw, if anybody was ROACH, it'd be quincy k, but I think they're different people.

blowjob_boxer if I had to guess is boxing_rn, that guy I clowned on ESB after I showed the forum naked pictures of his sister :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly

Bulakenyo said:


> 90% of the Philippines is more or less peaceful, and I grew up just 2 hours away from Manila. Northern islands.
> I'm visiting my relatives right now in the US.
> 
> Where Manny grew up, that's kinda the area that's most dangerous. Separatists and terrorists. Hell, even the militant communist guerilla groups. The deep south of the country, bordering the Muslim majority countries of Indonesia, Malaysia and Brunei.
> 
> You need balls to live there.


does the muslim community respect manny? or is it only the separatist folks holding a grudge?


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> naw, if anybody was ROACH, it'd be quincy k, but I think they're different people.
> 
> blowjob_boxer if I had to guess is boxing_rn, that guy I clowned on ESB after I showed the forum naked pictures of his sister :lol:


Still not me and you're obsessed with that guy's sister. I was one of the people asking for her photos and you never even posted shit. What a pathetic individual you are, claiming to have done shit you NEVER did. Now I see why you're such a fan of Floyd :lol:


----------



## sugarshane_24

Jim Kelly said:


> does the muslim community respect manny? or is it only the separatist folks holding a grudge?


They do claim Manny to be a Maranao descendant. :lol:

In any case, we just don't know why but they always give off the impression that they were oppressed and are ready to fight back in the bat of an eye. Smh.


----------



## quincy k

Leftsmash said:


> Why do you seem so fixated on the title TBE?


because ive been watching boxing for 30+ years and mma for almost 20 yaers and ive never heard anyone refer to themselves as TBE other than ali, who could make that claim. its disrespectful to the sport for anyone to make that claim, especially for a guy that has a lot of asterisk fights, other than his delahoya and canelo wins, after 2007

a prime ken shamrock was labeled the worlds most dangerous man when he was in his prime and really didnt care for it but makes a good point that you cant self appoint yourself a name, unlike what floyd has done, it has to be given to you.

http://notinhalloffame.com/home/interviews/876-interview-with-ken-shamrock


----------



## Jim Kelly

sugarshane_24 said:


> They do claim Manny to be a Maranao descendant. :lol:
> 
> In any case, we just don't know why but they always give off the impression that they were oppressed and are ready to fight back in the bat of an eye. Smh.


:cheers I see.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

quincy k said:


> a prime ken shamrock was labeled the worlds most dangerous man when he was in his prime and really didnt care for it but makes a good point that you cant self appoint yourself a name, unlike what floyd has done, it has to be given to you.
> 
> http://notinhalloffame.com/home/interviews/876-interview-with-ken-shamrock


In Floyd's defense though, "The Best Ever" he appointed himself is much better than "Chicken Shit Floyd" the media had portrayed him to be.


----------



## El-Terrible

tliang1000 said:


> Sounds like Floyd is doing his best to resolve the broadcasting issues while Pacfucks are being gay as fuck the whole time. Shameless Pacfucks.


Lol so eloquently put. The point is that these issues are essentially Floyd demands that Pacquiao and HBO must agree to or else...


----------



## bballchump11

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Still not me and you're obsessed with that guy's sister. I was one of the people asking for her photos and you never even posted shit. What a pathetic individual you are, claiming to have done shit you NEVER did. Now I see why you're such a fan of Floyd :lol:


I sent them to various people in PMs. 
@MichiganWarrior can vouch to this


----------



## Bulakenyo

Jim Kelly said:


> :cheers I see.


They respect him in a "local boy who did good" way, not in a revered stateman kind of way where his opinion will have much weight.

They want their own country, and the govt will not allow them to do that.


----------



## Jim Kelly

Bulakenyo said:


> They respect him in a "local boy who did good" way, not in a revered stateman kind of way where his opinion will have much weight.
> 
> They want their own country, and the govt will not allow them to do that.


salamat for the info.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Bulakenyo said:


> They respect him in a "local boy who did good" way, not iKn a revered stateman kind of way where his opinion will have much weight.
> 
> They want their own country, and the govt will not allow them to do that.


How are you kabayan?


----------



## steviebruno

I've sat back and watched the meeting play out, and it still feels contrived to me. IMO, the deal was already done but both fighters had to save face for the fight not happening for five years... so they swoop in at the last minute and save the day, right before the SuperBowl, and get a half billion dollar deal done in two hours, all by themselves. Whatever.


----------



## Bulakenyo

sugarshane_24 said:


> How are you kabayan?


We're all good. Hope everything is OK in Manila.

More Filipinos should contribute posts in the Lounge, btw, we need more representation here.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> I sent them to various people in PMs.
> 
> @MichiganWarrior can vouch to this


First you use Karceno as a source, now you want that albino ********* to vouch for you? :lol::lol::lol: You're fucking retarded.


----------



## El-Terrible

steviebruno said:


> I've sat back and watched the meeting play out, and it still feels contrived to me. IMO, the deal was already done but both fighters had to save face for the fight not happening for five years... so they swoop in at the last minute and save the day, right before the SuperBowl, and get a half billion dollar deal done in two hours, all by themselves. Whatever.


Possibly the most sensible post in this thread, since my last post at least


----------



## bballchump11

Bjj_Boxer said:


> First you use Karceno as a source, now you want that albino ********* to vouch for you? :lol::lol::lol: You're fucking retarded.


Well I did PM him the picture. I guess you weren't cool enough to get one


----------



## Hagler

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I gotta get my last potshot in
> 
> emmanuel playing the Guerrero role. Talking mess bout Floyd a G through social media but goes quiet when Floyd in his face
> 
> This fight will be similar to Floyd-Robert but emmanuel will have moments here and there, possibly winning 2-3 rounds
> 
> and let Mike Buffer be the ring announcer. His voice got more resonance than Lennon's classic American tone


Manny looked like the bitch to me in the Heat video, you could see it in his eyes, he was being told, then even goes in for the bro hug but gets made to keep his distance, floyd manhandled him, Manny was ready to turn around and bend over..


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> Well I did PM him the picture. I guess you weren't cool enough to get one


I guess not...


----------



## bballchump11

bballchump11 said:


>





godsavethequeen said:


> Great pic, shame your idol will not man up and fight Pacquiao.
> What are you trying to prove with your Pbf vs JMM video? That he handled JMM better lmao. And you claim to know boxing





godsavethequeen said:


> Fraud Willnever has no more excuses. Yet his fans will come up with more. PAC called him out again and no response, neither fighter has an opponent yet. WHERE is Crymeariver at???





GlassJaw said:


> So that's why you make fake picture of Mayweather knocking down Pacquiao? since he won't man up and actually fight him? That's sad





bballchump11 said:


> Trolling the trolls today





bballchump11 said:


>


:hey Coming to you soon


----------



## Tko6

Ooh look.  Floyd will beat Pac by photoshop proxy when he chooses Cotto. . .


----------



## bballchump11

Tko6 said:


> Ooh look. Floyd will beat Pac by photoshop proxy when he chooses Cotto. . .


Oh look, another poster who's wishing Mayweather/Cotto II still happens


----------



## voodoo5

I want to upload some pics, but it keeps giving the ! symbol. My pics too big?


----------



## megavolt

I guess he visited their hotel? If what that scene article stated is true then there's a strong possibility of this fight happening for real since theres nothing left holding it back I guess


----------



## Hagler

megavolt said:


> I guess he visited their hotel? If what that scene article stated is true then there's a strong possibility of this fight happening for real since theres nothing left holding it back I guess


Floyd went there to have Manny suck his dick..


----------



## ElKiller

atsch:rofl @ the retards(the usual suspects of course) falling for those publicity stunt pics.


----------



## steviebruno

Hagler said:


> Floyd went there to have Manny suck his dick..


LMAO. But seriously, I'm absolutely certain he got to bang either Jinky or her twin sister. Maybe both.


----------



## Hagler

steviebruno said:


> LMAO. But seriously, I'm absolutely certain he got to bang either Jinky or her twin sister. Maybe both.


Jinky love the BBC..


----------



## Concrete

bballchump11 said:


> Here's a summary.
> 
> 
> Most if not all of the Network issues have been resolved
> Each network will get to use 2 of their commentators.
> HBO will do an hour long special on Pacquiao
> Showtime will do an hour long special on Mayweather
> There will be no All Access or 24/7
> Mayweather scolded Pacquiao during halftime and confronted him about the lies in the media (It seems that FightHype story was correct)
> They all left on good terms
> Mayweather pledged to get everybody on the same page
> 
> It looks like we've got ourselves a fight


No All access or 24/7 is a let down. I was looking forward to the trash talk by Mayweather as well as possible details about the past negotiations and stuff that may have not been spoken about yet.


----------



## Brickfists

How can there be no build up shows ? that's really stupid.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Hagler said:


> Jinky love the BBC..


There's been pics that show Floyd to have a small dick...hope Floyd brought his bodyguards


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> :hey Coming to you soon


Being Fraud ****** as usual. Do you ever get fed up of sucking his vagina


----------



## bballchump11

godsavethequeen said:


> Being Fraud ****** as usual. Do you ever get fed up of sucking his vagina


you get tired of being wrong :lol:

See you May 2nd


----------



## SimplyTuck

This fight will never live up to the hype.


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> you get tired of being wrong :lol:
> 
> See you May 2nd


Will you? Thought you couldnt afford to go to Vegas


----------



## bballchump11

godsavethequeen said:


> Will you? Thought you couldnt afford to go to Vegas


I can afford it, it's just probably not a good idea to spend that much money on a trip especially that close to finals


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> I can afford it, it's just probably not a good idea to spend that much money on a trip especially that close to finals


Im guessing its the flight cost thats expensive right cos there are still hotels with $40-50 per night old strip


----------



## Hagler

Bjj_Boxer said:


> There's been pics that show Floyd to have a small dick...hope Floyd brought his bodyguards


C'mon we know small in any nationality size is mandingo in philipino terms...


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Hagler said:


> C'mon we know small in any nationality size is mandingo in philipino terms...


I'll take your word for it...I guess I'll just direct people with questions regarding dick sizes your way Mr Dick expert?


----------



## Kalash

Abraham said:


> Which means exactly what I said. There are no hidden negotiations, there is no imminent announcement, they aren't doing all this for show. The fight ain't happening, definitely not in May.


That's what I thought also, but at a second thought... Floyd want to fight in May, right? So he'll soon anounce his next opponent... with this in mind, why would he go to an NBA game to see Manny face to face if he was planning to fight someone else? Imagine the shit he's gonna get if his next fight won't be Manny. And also, he said one month ago that he wants to fight Manny next. Why would he open pandora's box if he was gonna duck him? I mean he made those statements knowing that they could come back and bite him in the ass. I think the fight's gonna happen and they're just waiting to anounce it.


----------



## Tko6

SimplyTuck said:


> This fight will never live up to the hype.


Doesn't matter. The Rumble in the Jungle is remembered for all the intangibles outside the ring (the dramatic ending just added to the legend), but it's the most famous sporting event in the history of all sports, 40 years on. If Foreman or Ali had bitched out at the time, their legacy would be nothing like they are today. Pac v Floyd may well turn to be a damp squib, but we all know both fighters can bring something special if they're at the top of their game. Pac is more likely to bring something memorable (as far as casuals go), but Floyd could take control and make him look like an amateur. The fact that it could be the easiest or the hardest fight either guy has faced just adds to it all. Floyd *should* win because he's super-smart, versatile and adaptable in the ring and he's very capable of limiting his opponent, but every fighter who has faced Pac has had to take a hellacious beating on the way, and I really want to see how Floyd deals with that straight left and Pac's southpaw angles. I've always felt that despite Floyd being the superior technician, there's just something about Pac and his style and workrate that gives him the hoodoo.

I guess we'll all find out in the next few days. . .


----------



## MrJotatp4p

I can't wait. This is a horrible style matchup for Manny. How people can't see that is beyond me. Everything that Manny is good at are things that won't bother Floyd. This shit is going to look like Mayweather vs Marquez all over again. Expect to see Manny getting fucked up at long range and on the inside.


----------



## tliang1000

DobyZhee said:


> The fight still not made, retard. Will you blame Manny for saying he has agreed to all terms?


I said IF asshole. I didn't blame Manny for this nego at all.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Kalash said:


> That's what I thought also, but at a second thought... Floyd want to fight in May, right? So he'll soon anounce his next opponent... with this in mind, why would he go to an NBA game to see Manny face to face if he was planning to fight someone else? Imagine the shit he's gonna get if his next fight won't be Manny. And also, he said one month ago that he wants to fight Manny next. Why would he open pandora's box if he was gonna duck him? I mean he made those statements knowing that they could come back and bite him in the ass. I think the fight's gonna happen and they're just waiting to anounce it.


Because he wants to shift the blame to Manny. He has absolutely no intentions of fight Manny, he just wants to blame Arum despite the fact that everybody on Pac's side already agreed.


----------



## Tko6

MrJotatp4p said:


> I can't wait. This is a horrible style matchup for Manny. How people can't see that is beyond me. Everything that Manny is good at are things that won't bother Floyd. This shit is going to look like Mayweather vs Marquez all over again. Expect to see Manny getting fucked up at long range and on the inside.


Yet Floyd demanded unprecedented testing for the first negotiations, regardless of styles (not really something I want to get into again). Floyd could have settled all this years ago for a supposedly easy fight and the biggest payday in sports history, yet here we are all in a frenzy 5 years later because they bumped into each other at a basketball game. *If* this fight comes off, I think fans of Floyd are more likely to be surprised by what Manny brings than vice versa. I'll offer a detailed breakdown and ban-bet of the fight if it gets made, but I still don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## PetetheKing

mick557 said:


> Mayweather: "For the last time how do you spell Pacquiao?"
> 
> Pacquiao: "BOB ARU...
> 
> Floyd: Motherfucker...


Genius :rofl


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Tko6 said:


> Yet Floyd demanded unprecedented testing for the first negotiations, regardless of styles (not really something I want to get into again). Floyd could have settled all this years ago for a supposedly easy fight and the biggest payday in sports history, yet here we are all in a frenzy 5 years later because they bumped into each other at a basketball game. *If* this fight comes off, I think fans of Floyd are more likely to be surprised by what Manny brings than vice versa. I'll offer a detailed breakdown and ban-bet of the fight if it gets made, but I still don't think it's going to happen.


Manny walked away over so some shit 16 yr old girls do all over the world for competition. Don't give me that bullshit. Floyd asked for something from jump that was accepted and then refused later. Manny should have taken the fight but that's not the point now. He gets that ass whooped May 2nd and Floyd would have whipped him in 09 too.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

I swear these Pac fans don't want this fight. They are tripping. Floyd shows up to Manny's hotel and even gets his reps on the phone. Arum even expects the deal to be wrapped up by weeks end and these Pac fans are negative as hell. Truth be told they know Floyd is going to box circles around Manny!


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

MrJotatp4p said:


> I swear these Pac fans don't want this fight. They are tripping. Floyd shows up to Manny's hotel and even gets his reps on the phone. Arum even expects the deal to be wrapped up by weeks end and these Pac fans are negative as hell. Truth be told they know Floyd is going to box circles around Manny!


Let's all just wait til they actually fight? Mmmkay?


----------



## PetetheKing

MrJotatp4p said:


> This shit is going to look like Mayweather vs Marquez all over again.


Now talk about a bad style matchup.

Pac in his prime could have truly tested Floyd IMHO. The Maidana and Cotto fight proved dimensions weren't vital (Though both guys had superior jabs).

Pac nowadays doesn't have the engine though. I'm sure it comes across as excuses for Flomos but tell me an action-packed fighter that relies on athleticism & high output & aggression with as many wars under his belt that's near the peak of his powers at 36. Pac's such a phenom that he's still holding on well despite the realities. Boxing's decline and reduced depth definitely helps longevity as well as modern nutrition/science advancements. The former being more important than the latter.


----------



## TSOL

Hagler said:


> Manny looked like the bitch to me in the Heat video, you could see it in his eyes, he was being told, then even goes in for the bro hug but gets made to keep his distance, floyd manhandled him, Manny was ready to turn around and bend over..


 floyd's the one who brought security guards. is he that afraid of manny? :yep


----------



## Tko6

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Because he wants to shift the blame to Manny. He has absolutely no intentions of fight Manny, he just wants to blame Arum despite the fact that everybody on Pac's side already agreed.


It can be interpreted either way at this point. If I was fighter who really wanted a fight, I'd be chasing the other guy down at every opportunity a la Briggs. I see this only two ways. Either it was a complete coincidence that both guys were in the same vicinity and Floyd took advantage of the cameras, or the fight is already made and it's all will they/won't they publicity. Flomos are acting like Floyd is chasing the fight and being all honourable, but what about the other 1500 days when he wasn't? He has the resources to chase Pac everywhere and get his phone number anytime ffs.

Either way this shit is going all WWE. I swear I'll make an effort to lose interest in boxing if this fight isn't made, it gets more pathetic and diva-ish by the day.


----------



## tezel8764

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> meanwhile everyone on hbo was on the Floyd Haterade program
> 
> Roy did some recent player hating
> 
> Lampley is a massive tool
> 
> Merchant, who I surprisingly like, is so bias that he 'dunno shit about boxing'
> 
> Kellerman I'm not too familiar with
> 
> Besides Paulie, the Showtime team is much more neutral


I think that was more in frustration about this fight not being made at the time whilst they were both on the same network. If you watched Floyd's last fight on HBO (vs Cotto) they were pretty damn complimentary about his skills. :conf


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> because ive been watching boxing for 30+ years and mma for almost 20 yaers and ive never heard anyone refer to themselves as TBE other than ali, who could make that claim. its disrespectful to the sport for anyone to make that claim, especially for a guy that has a lot of asterisk fights, other than his delahoya and canelo wins, after 2007
> 
> a prime ken shamrock was labeled the worlds most dangerous man when he was in his prime and really didnt care for it but makes a good point that *you cant self appoint yourself a name, unlike what floyd has done, it has to be given to you.*
> 
> http://notinhalloffame.com/home/interviews/876-interview-with-ken-shamrock


Your mom is a 2 dolla ho. It was given to her by your daddy.


----------



## TSOL

tliang1000 said:


> Your mom is a 2 dolla ho. It was given to her by your daddy.


wtf :lol:


----------



## Tko6

MrJotatp4p said:


> Manny walked away over so some shit 16 yr old girls do all over the world for competition


Did this turn into Check Hook Gymnastics in the last 5 minutes or are we still talking about boxing? Do you really want to go down the PEDs route, because that makes your opinion on Pac's style being an easy fight for Floyd look ridiculous. And let's not forget that Floyd was so fucking embarrassing in court he caught a judicial bitch-slap and had to make a grovelling apology that morally AND legally negated his demands in the first place, unless you really really want to argue about law. . .


----------



## tezel8764

Were over 400 pages in and your still surprised by this? :rofl


----------



## Kalash

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Because he wants to shift the blame to Manny. He has absolutely no intentions of fight Manny, he just wants to blame Arum despite the fact that everybody on Pac's side already agreed.


Nah I don't buy that. He opened pandora's box in December when he said he wants to fight Manny, so he brought this on himself. No way he's ducking this.


----------



## Tko6

tezel8764 said:


> I think that was more in frustration about this fight not being made at the time whilst they were both on the same network. If you watched Floyd's last fight on HBO (vs Cotto) they were pretty damn complimentary about his skills. :conf


It's gone past ridiculous at this point. At least with Klitards there's an argument that Wlad is fighting everyone, despite the HW division being so shitty. Flomo's can't comprehend that REAL boxing fans want to see EVERY fighter challenging themselves and others. For every $50m paycheck Floyd gets fighting a 'young lion', it could be money spent on making 50 great fights we can all enjoy, but we're at the point of celebrating who's a 'G' and who's worth 'hating' like it's a soap opera. The sideshow of how much money a single fighter can throw at a stripper transcends the topic of how many right hands he can throw at the guy everyone (except his own fans unless he gets paid a ridiculous amount) wants him to fight. 30 years on from being transfixed by Mike Tyson tearing a new asshole in the HW division, I think I'm done with this sport if this fight isn't made, it's just not worth the effort of excusing the politics, the promoters, the networks or putting up with fanboy idiots that can't see the bigger picture.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Kalash said:


> Nah I don't buy that. He opened pandora's box in December when he said he wants to fight Manny, so he brought this on himself. No way he's ducking this.


Are you new to this whole fiasco?

Mayweather : "Pacquiao You're Next":


----------



## Kalash

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Are you new to this whole fiasco?
> 
> Mayweather : "Pacquiao You're Next":


I know he said that before and got a lot of shit for it, so why would he do it again?


----------



## Tko6

Kalash said:


> I know he said that before and got a lot of shit for it, so why would he do it again?


Surely you've heard the fable about the frog and the scorpion?


----------



## bballchump11

MrJotatp4p said:


> I swear these Pac fans don't want this fight. They are tripping. Floyd shows up to Manny's hotel and even gets his reps on the phone. Arum even expects the deal to be wrapped up by weeks end and these Pac fans are negative as hell. Truth be told they know Floyd is going to box circles around Manny!


exactly what I've been saying


----------



## bballchump11

Tko6 said:


> It can be interpreted either way at this point. If I was fighter who really wanted a fight, I'd be chasing the other guy down at every opportunity a la Briggs. I see this only two ways. Either it was a complete coincidence that both guys were in the same vicinity and Floyd took advantage of the cameras, or the fight is already made and it's all will they/won't they publicity. Flomos are acting like Floyd is chasing the fight and being all honourable, but what about the other 1500 days when he wasn't? He has the resources to chase Pac everywhere and get his phone number anytime ffs.
> 
> Either way this shit is going all WWE. I swear I'll make an effort to lose interest in boxing if this fight isn't made, it gets more pathetic and diva-ish by the day.


what a silly standard. How come Manny never got Floyd's number? Floyd personally reached out to him in 2012 also


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> exactly what I've been saying


There's a big difference between not wanting the fight and not believing Floyd's bullshit. Just because Pac fans don't eat up Floyd's shit like you Dumbasses do doesn't mean we don't want to see the fight. Like, I said before, I'll believe Floyd wants the fight when they are actually in the ring.


----------



## el mosquito

Hagler said:


> C'mon we know small in any nationality size is mandingo in philipino terms...


You racist Muslim lmao


----------



## bballchump11

Bjj_Boxer said:


> There's a big difference between not wanting the fight and not believing Floyd's bullshit. Just because Pac fans don't eat up Floyd's shit like you Dumbasses do doesn't mean we don't want to see the fight. Like, I said before, I'll believe Floyd wants the fight when they are actually in the ring.


yeah Floyd went to Pac's room, talked to him for 2 hours and then put Arum, Espinoza, Monves and HBO's CEO all on the phone to duck him :rofl



bballchump11 said:


> Here's a summary.
> 
> 
> Most if not all of the Network issues have been resolved
> Each network will get to use 2 of their commentators.
> HBO will do an hour long special on Pacquiao
> Showtime will do an hour long special on Mayweather
> There will be no All Access or 24/7
> Mayweather scolded Pacquiao during halftime and confronted him about the lies in the media (It seems that FightHype story was correct)
> They all left on good terms
> Mayweather pledged to get everybody on the same page
> 
> It looks like we've got ourselves a fight


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> yeah Floyd went to Pac's room, talked to him for 2 hours and then put Arum, Espinoza, Monves and HBO's CEO all on the phone to duck him :rofl


Like I said, I'll believe his shit when I see them in the ring. Until then he's a ducking bitch. You keep believing him though. Gullible ***.


----------



## Leftsmash

quincy k said:


> because ive been watching boxing for 30+ years and mma for almost 20 yaers and ive never heard anyone refer to themselves as TBE other than ali, who could make that claim. its disrespectful to the sport for anyone to make that claim, especially for a guy that has a lot of asterisk fights, other than his delahoya and canelo wins, after 2007
> 
> a prime ken shamrock was labeled the worlds most dangerous man when he was in his prime and really didnt care for it but makes a good point that you cant self appoint yourself a name, unlike what floyd has done, it has to be given to you.
> 
> http://notinhalloffame.com/home/interviews/876-interview-with-ken-shamrock


Mike Tyson called himself the greatest ever. And Ali claimed to be the greatest although P4P he wasn't but IMO he was the greatest Heavyweight but was only regarded as that years later.

It's just a catchy marketing tool and you won't find even Floyd's most ardent supporters heralding him as the TBE.

You really take that name too much to heart and look like a bitch.


----------



## bballchump11

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Like I said, I'll believe his shit when I see them in the ring. Until then he's a ducking bitch. You keep believing him though. Gullible ***.


oh man, you must feel like the Nazi's after D Day. Don't kill yourself bro. You knew this day was coming eventually


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> oh man, you must feel like the Nazi's after D Day. Don't kill yourself bro. You knew this day was coming eventually


I'm so confused...are you really this stupid or do you have to work at being this fucking dumb? I've been waiting for this fight for 5 years only to watch Floyd make bullshit excuses and pull stunts like this to take the blame off of himself. Floyd must know he has dumbasses as fans...I mean just look at how you guys are not only eating his shit up, you're fucking bathing in it atsch


----------



## genaro g

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Like I said, I'll believe his shit when I see them in the ring. Until then he's a ducking bitch. You keep believing him though. Gullible ***.


Lmao you butthurt little clown. Bball just owned your ass.


----------



## genaro g

Floyd was grabbing Manny's phone, making sure Manny saved his number. Looking at and stepping to him like he was his boss. Its evident that Floyd is the one in control and pushing for this fight. I applaud Manny and Arum for putting on the pressure and rallying support, but Floyd is calling their bluff and just got whatever it is he wanted from the networks, which must've been what Arum was avoiding since Konz had to supposedly make some calls to sort some shit out. They don't tell Pac shit. Arum played hard ball but Floyd forced his hand by going straight to Pac. Can't wait to see Manny get his ass whooped...again.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

genaro g said:


> Lmao you butthurt little clown. Bball just owned your ass.


I love how you flomos always stick together...that's love


----------



## genaro g

Bjj_Boxer said:


> I love how you flomos always stick together...that's love


Did he not just own your ass? Lol that was pretty clear... I can requote if you need?


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

genaro g said:


> Did he not just own your ass? Lol that was pretty clear... I can requote if you need?


How did he own me? By believing every bullshit he hears? :lol: You see the fight getting made yet? I will personally apologize to him if this fight gets made. Until then...Fuck Floyd right in his pussy!


----------



## genaro g

Bjj_Boxer said:


> How did he own me? By believing every bullshit he hears? :lol: You see the fight getting made yet? I will personally apologize to him if this fight gets made. Until then...Fuck Floyd right in his pussy!


Go back and read. Was pretty obvious he owned your ass n you had nothing left to say. Just saying bro...


----------



## JohnAnthony

bballchump11 said:


> Here's a summary.
> 
> 
> Most if not all of the Network issues have been resolved
> Each network will get to use 2 of their commentators.
> HBO will do an hour long special on Pacquiao
> Showtime will do an hour long special on Mayweather
> There will be no All Access or 24/7
> Mayweather scolded Pacquiao during halftime and confronted him about the lies in the media (It seems that FightHype story was correct)
> They all left on good terms
> Mayweather pledged to get everybody on the same page
> 
> It looks like we've got ourselves a fight


Whats your source mate?

24/7 or All Access would be amazing for this Fight!!


----------



## Abraham

I'm not a "Flomo" and I'm not a "Pactard". I'm a fan of both guys. I like Mayweather a bit more, mostly because I've been followverying him longer, since '96, but I like both guys a lot, and root for them every time they fight. I don't think I've ever rooted against either of them. But regarding "Flomos" and "Pactards", you both say some stupid ass shit sometimes. I find it ridiculous that Flomos actually think Pactards don't want the fight deep down inside, and I find it ridiculous that Pactards actually think Mayweather is scared to fight Pac. Both theories are lame as fuck. Pactards say Mayweather is scared to lose, but don't acknowledge the fact he gave immediate rematches to two guys who gave him the toughest fights of his career. They don't acknowledge the fact that he's stayed in the pocket amidst adversity on several occasions. Flomos claim Pac fans secretly don't want the fight, but them shit for giving their fighter unwarranted and exaggerated praise. Even with this latest shit, over analyzing their encounter at the Heat game..."Manny look shook!" "No, Floyd look shook!" Shut the fuck up! This shit is getting out of hand. Seriously, shut the fuck up. Let's just be objective boxing fans.


----------



## Abraham

Oh yeah, and as I said earlier, don't read too much into the Heat game meeting. It means nothing. If anything, how the meeting went down should be discouraging. Like I said, if it had been some sort of hint of an imminent announcement, Floyd wouldn't have been saying the shit he reportedly said.


----------



## Guest

@bballchump11 what is the fighthype article you were referencing?


----------



## Guest

JohnAnthony said:


> Whats your source mate?
> 
> 24/7 or All Access would be amazing for this Fight!!


Or at least a face off.


----------



## Chex31

JohnAnthony said:


> 24/7 or All Access would be amazing for this Fight!!


:deal


----------



## JohnAnthony

Rob said:


> Or at least a face off.


maybe we wont even get a fight, and the next 10 years will be spent who won the "intense Conversation" at half time of a basketball game.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

genaro g said:


> Go back and read. Was pretty obvious he owned your ass n you had nothing left to say. Just saying bro...


That's your opinion and that's great, but I've read what he has written and I don't buy it. I'm under the impression that Floyd pulls publicity stunts like this to take heat off of himself in regards to who is to blame for the fight not happening. I don't believe he genuinely wants to fight Pac, but I would love nothing more than to be proven wrong. The fight now isn't as good as it would have been years ago, but it still needs to happen.


----------



## DobyZhee

genaro g said:


> Floyd was grabbing Manny's phone, making sure Manny saved his number. Looking at and stepping to him like he was his boss. Its evident that Floyd is the one in control and pushing for this fight. I applaud Manny and Arum for putting on the pressure and rallying support, but Floyd is calling their bluff and just got whatever it is he wanted from the networks, which must've been what Arum was avoiding since Konz had to supposedly make some calls to sort some shit out. They don't tell Pac shit. Arum played hard ball but Floyd forced his hand by going straight to Pac. Can't wait to see Manny get his ass whooped...again.


Pac has fought how many times in Las Vegas in Floyd's home arena?


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> what a silly standard. How come Manny never got Floyd's number? Floyd personally reached out to him in 2012 also


Suuuuuure he did


----------



## bballchump11

JohnAnthony said:


> Whats your source mate?
> 
> 24/7 or All Access would be amazing for this Fight!!


La Times. http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-boxing-mayweather-pacquiao-20150128-story.html



Rob said:


> @bballchump11 what is the fighthype article you were referencing?


http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19200.html









Earlier tonight, undefeated pound-for-pound king Floyd Mayweather and 8-division world champion Manny Pacquiao met face-to-face for the first time ever during halftime of the Miami Heat vs. Milwaukee Bucks NBA game. According to sources with knowledge of the situation, upon receiving confirmation that Pacquiao was scheduled to be in attendance at the game, Mayweather made it a point to also attend.

Both fighters were seated courtside, across from each other on opposite sides of the court. During halftime, it was Mayweather who first made his way over to Pacquiao, who along with his adviser, Michael Koncz, met the pound-for-pound king at midcourt. Mayweather then began speaking to Pacquiao and Koncz. Although all of the specific details of the conversation are not known, FightHype.com has been informed by two reliable sources in attendance that Mayweather wasted no time in setting the record straight with Pacquiao.

According to one source, Mayweather told both Pacquiao and Koncz to "stop lying" about signing any contracts. The same eyewitness tells us that Mayweather then informed Pacquiao that he's been told multiple lies. Mayweather explained that "he's been trying to make the fight happen" and chose to stay silent throughout the negotiation process because "I don't entertain bullshit!"

Another source tells us that Pacquiao was "on hush mode", speechless as Mayweather repeated, "stop lying," and asked him "what contract" he signed. As Mayweather reiterated to both men that lies are being told, Koncz began stuttering before attempting to lay all the blame on promoter Bob Arum, telling Mayweather that he's only saying what Arum has been telling him. Mayweather then informed both men that it's not professional to lie and "if you're not going to tell the truth, it's best to stay silent."

After their discussion, Mayweather gave Pacquiao his personal phone number, presumably so he can call him directly if there's any further confusion between the lies and the truth. At this point, it's unclear if their conversation will have any impact on finalizing negotiations for their potential May 2 showdown. It's clear, however, that Pacquiao will likely have a lot to discuss with his adviser and his promoter regarding the conversation that took place.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

genaro g is a flomo now?

these boys str8 foos


----------



## JohnAnthony

bballchump11 said:


> La Times. http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-boxing-mayweather-pacquiao-20150128-story.html
> 
> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19200.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier tonight, undefeated pound-for-pound king Floyd Mayweather and 8-division world champion Manny Pacquiao met face-to-face for the first time ever during halftime of the Miami Heat vs. Milwaukee Bucks NBA game. According to sources with knowledge of the situation, upon receiving confirmation that Pacquiao was scheduled to be in attendance at the game, Mayweather made it a point to also attend.
> 
> Both fighters were seated courtside, across from each other on opposite sides of the court. During halftime, it was Mayweather who first made his way over to Pacquiao, who along with his adviser, Michael Koncz, met the pound-for-pound king at midcourt. Mayweather then began speaking to Pacquiao and Koncz. Although all of the specific details of the conversation are not known, FightHype.com has been informed by two reliable sources in attendance that Mayweather wasted no time in setting the record straight with Pacquiao.
> 
> According to one source, Mayweather told both Pacquiao and Koncz to "stop lying" about signing any contracts. The same eyewitness tells us that Mayweather then informed Pacquiao that he's been told multiple lies. Mayweather explained that "he's been trying to make the fight happen" and chose to stay silent throughout the negotiation process because "I don't entertain bullshit!"
> 
> Another source tells us that Pacquiao was "on hush mode", speechless as Mayweather repeated, "stop lying," and asked him "what contract" he signed. As Mayweather reiterated to both men that lies are being told, Koncz began stuttering before attempting to lay all the blame on promoter Bob Arum, telling Mayweather that he's only saying what Arum has been telling him. Mayweather then informed both men that it's not professional to lie and "if you're not going to tell the truth, it's best to stay silent."
> 
> After their discussion, Mayweather gave Pacquiao his personal phone number, presumably so he can call him directly if there's any further confusion between the lies and the truth. At this point, it's unclear if their conversation will have any impact on finalizing negotiations for their potential May 2 showdown. It's clear, however, that Pacquiao will likely have a lot to discuss with his adviser and his promoter regarding the conversation that took place.


I like you bball, and think your a good poster to banter with.

But surely only the hardened of Flomo's actually reads and takes seriously this shitty site.


----------



## igor_otsky

Rob said:


> Or at least a face off.


done yesterday.

necks


----------



## Kurushi

bballchump11 said:


> La Times. http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-boxing-mayweather-pacquiao-20150128-story.html
> 
> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19200.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier tonight, undefeated pound-for-pound king Floyd Mayweather and 8-division world champion Manny Pacquiao met face-to-face for the first time ever during halftime of the Miami Heat vs. Milwaukee Bucks NBA game. According to sources with knowledge of the situation, upon receiving confirmation that Pacquiao was scheduled to be in attendance at the game, Mayweather made it a point to also attend.
> 
> Both fighters were seated courtside, across from each other on opposite sides of the court. During halftime, it was Mayweather who first made his way over to Pacquiao, who along with his adviser, Michael Koncz, met the pound-for-pound king at midcourt. Mayweather then began speaking to Pacquiao and Koncz. Although all of the specific details of the conversation are not known, FightHype.com has been informed by two reliable sources in attendance that Mayweather wasted no time in setting the record straight with Pacquiao.
> 
> *According to one source, Mayweather told both Pacquiao and Koncz to "stop lying" about signing any contracts.* The same eyewitness tells us that Mayweather then informed Pacquiao that he's been told multiple lies. Mayweather explained that "he's been trying to make the fight happen" and chose to stay silent throughout the negotiation process because "I don't entertain bullshit!"
> 
> Another source tells us that Pacquiao was "on hush mode", speechless as Mayweather repeated, "stop lying," and asked him "what contract" he signed. As Mayweather reiterated to both men that lies are being told, Koncz began stuttering before attempting to lay all the blame on promoter Bob Arum, telling Mayweather that he's only saying what Arum has been telling him. Mayweather then informed both men that it's not professional to lie and "if you're not going to tell the truth, it's best to stay silent."
> 
> After their discussion, Mayweather gave Pacquiao his personal phone number, presumably so he can call him directly if there's any further confusion between the lies and the truth. At this point, it's unclear if their conversation will have any impact on finalizing negotiations for their potential May 2 showdown. It's clear, however, that Pacquiao will likely have a lot to discuss with his adviser and his promoter regarding the conversation that took place.


I have my doubts as to the impartiality of FightHype (they seem to have a great deal of access and exclusivity with Mayweather) but if this is what was said during the exchange at the game then I wonder which Pacquiao lie Mayweather is referring to. What did Pac say about a contract?


----------



## El-Terrible

Abraham said:


> I'm not a "Flomo" and I'm not a "Pactard". I'm a fan of both guys. I like Mayweather a bit more, mostly because I've been followverying him longer, since '96, but I like both guys a lot, and root for them every time they fight. I don't think I've ever rooted against either of them. But regarding "Flomos" and "Pactards", you both say some stupid ass shit sometimes. I find it ridiculous that Flomos actually think Pactards don't want the fight deep down inside, and I find it ridiculous that Pactards actually think Mayweather is scared to fight Pac. Both theories are lame as fuck. Pactards say Mayweather is scared to lose, but don't acknowledge the fact he gave immediate rematches to two guys who gave him the toughest fights of his career. They don't acknowledge the fact that he's stayed in the pocket amidst adversity on several occasions. Flomos claim Pac fans secretly don't want the fight, but them shit for giving their fighter unwarranted and exaggerated praise. Even with this latest shit, over analyzing their encounter at the Heat game..."Manny look shook!" "No, Floyd look shook!" Shut the fuck up! This shit is getting out of hand. Seriously, shut the fuck up. Let's just be objective boxing fans.


Good post - I couldn't agree more especially with the reactions of their meeting. All this "Floyd a G" rubbish, sound like a bunch of pre-pubescent teenagers, pathetic...only thing I would question in there is I think Mayweather has considered fighting Pacquiao high risk, I think he'd rather lose to someone else than Pacquiao - no one would ever say Canelo was the greater fighter if he had won, they just would have said Mayweather is past his best. However losing to Pacquiao changes how people rate him, it's a much riskier fight legacy-wise than any other opponent

But good post


----------



## Mexi-Box

RingTV.com: Was there anything about their mutual behaviors that surprised you?

MK: No, nothing surprised me about them because, again, as Iâ€™ve said before, when we met a couple of years back, when Floyd is by himself, heâ€™s a very pleasant, courteous, professional person. So I wasnâ€™t surprised. Manny was happy that we had the meeting, and I think that it was long overdue that Manny and Floyd came face-to-face, and so they see the real personalities of one another. So Manny was happy that they had the meeting.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/378873-michael-koncz-discusses-floyd-mayweather-jr-manny-pacquiao-post-game-hotel-meeting"]http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/378873-michael-koncz-discusses-floyd-mayweather-jr-manny-pacquiao-post-game-hotel-meeting

Fighthype is a shit source, honestly. I like how they don't say names except "a source." How about they give out names. I'm wondering if they were the same people that used a masseuse and background mumbling as a source?


----------



## Bungle

El-Terrible said:


> Good post - I couldn't agree more especially with the reactions of their meeting. All this "Floyd a G" rubbish, sound like a bunch of pre-pubescent teenagers, pathetic...only thing I would question in there is I think Mayweather has considered fighting Pacquiao high risk, I think he'd rather lose to someone else than Pacquiao - no one would ever say Canelo was the greater fighter if he had won, they just would have said Mayweather is past his best. However losing to Pacquiao changes how people rate him, it's a much riskier fight legacy-wise than any other opponent
> 
> But good post


A quick look through your posts shows you've only made one post not about Mayweather in the last 3 weeks! You are completely obsessed and that is pathetic.


----------



## El-Terrible

Bungle said:


> A quick look through your posts shows you've only made one post not about Mayweather in the last 3 weeks! You are completely obsessed and that is pathetic.


Like many on this thread I'm obsessed with this fight happening. I appreciate the stalking weirdo


----------



## Concrete

Abraham said:


> I'm not a "Flomo" and I'm not a "Pactard". I'm a fan of both guys. I like Mayweather a bit more, mostly because I've been followverying him longer, since '96, but I like both guys a lot, and root for them every time they fight. I don't think I've ever rooted against either of them. But regarding "Flomos" and "Pactards", you both say some stupid ass shit sometimes. I find it ridiculous that Flomos actually think Pactards don't want the fight deep down inside, and I find it ridiculous that Pactards actually think Mayweather is scared to fight Pac. Both theories are lame as fuck. Pactards say Mayweather is scared to lose, but don't acknowledge the fact he gave immediate rematches to two guys who gave him the toughest fights of his career. They don't acknowledge the fact that he's stayed in the pocket amidst adversity on several occasions. Flomos claim Pac fans secretly don't want the fight, but them shit for giving their fighter unwarranted and exaggerated praise. Even with this latest shit, over analyzing their encounter at the Heat game..."Manny look shook!" "No, Floyd look shook!" Shut the fuck up! This shit is getting out of hand. Seriously, shut the fuck up. Let's just be objective boxing fans.


People were just having fun with the latest developments. Don't take it to seriously. A lot of the shit said is mostly for self entertainment.



El-Terrible said:


> Good post - I couldn't agree more especially with the reactions of their meeting. All this "Floyd a G" rubbish, sound like a bunch of pre-pubescent teenagers, pathetic...only thing I would question in there is I think Mayweather has considered fighting Pacquiao high risk, I think he'd rather lose to someone else than Pacquiao - no one would ever say Canelo was the greater fighter if he had won, they just would have said Mayweather is past his best. However losing to Pacquiao changes how people rate him, it's a much riskier fight legacy-wise than any other opponent
> 
> But good post


At the same time Pacquiao would be the icing that Mayweather has long been waiting for, It goes both ways. Mayweather doesn't negotiate for months with people that he doesn't have interest in fighting. He didn't have an opponent when Pac walked(which Roach admitted was there fault) away the first time and had to pay Berto step aside money to fight Mosley (Who he was also ducking). All after a hurricane ruined Berto's home land. He clearly wanted the Pac fight when he was about to go to jail but Arum wanted Pac's cut to heal and a new stadium and chose to lose to Marquez instead for less money. And he clearly wants the fight now. If Pac was with Golden Boy or Mayweather was with TR they would have fought by now, maybe multiple times.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Why are people still talking about the halftime exchange? They met at hotel later for 2 hrs with Floyd getting Espinoza on the phone with both he and Manny explaining what they both want etc. Arum even came out and said he thinks the deal will be completed by weeks end. Finally this thing is happening and as for me saying Pac fans not wanting this fight is based on the comments I have read all over the Internet. Everything negative. I don't give a damn about no halftime exchange.


----------



## Concrete

Also Mayweather has been built up in the Philippines as a villain, who has been scared to fight Pac for this long, who likes to run, not engage and can't handle getting hit. So can Pac handle letting his country down after building Mayweather up to be that all this time?


----------



## El-Terrible

MrJotatp4p said:


> Why are people still talking about the halftime exchange? They met at hotel later for 2 hrs with Floyd getting Espinoza on the phone with both he and Manny explaining what they both want etc. Arum even came out and said he thinks the deal will be completed by weeks end. Finally this thing is happening and as for me saying Pac fans not wanting this fight is based on the comments I have read all over the Internet. Everything negative. I don't give a damn about no halftime exchange.


Yep, the half time meeting means nothing. It's got to be 95% on now - as mentioned a couple of weeks back, Superbowl will form part of the promotion in some way


----------



## megavolt

Something doesn't add up really.

From the article at the scene


> According to Koncz, most of the issues were related to the broadcast terms between CBS/Showtime, who Mayweather has a contract with, and Pacquiao's network partner Time Warner/HBO.
> 
> "The major discussion revolved around broadcast issues. Manny and I both told him 'if those are the only issues, those are simple and we can have those fixed in the morning.' And in fact I've confirmed that they've been resolved," Koncz said.
> From what BoxingScene was told last week, two of the main broadcasting issues were related to the commentators working on the pay-per-view and which network would handle the reality show (24/7 for HBO, All Access for SHO).
> 
> Koncz feels confident the issues were resolved.
> 
> "Espinoza was on the phone last night. Floyd put him on the phone with us. I told Floyd, and Manny agreed, if those [broadcasting items] are the only issues then no problem...we can take care of it. This morning Manny instructed me to get on the phone. I talked to Arum. Arum had conversations with [HBO CEO Richard] Plepler and [CBS CEO Les] Moonves and those issues are resolved now," Koncz confirmed.


Like this is major $$ to be split, the fact that they can "resolve" something like that over breakfast is just odd. Likely they've been pulling our leg the whole fucking time for media buzz, or there's some deflection of the issue at hand going on. He mentioned along the lines of "Floyd was eager, but maybe not tomorrow"?? why even mention that last part


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Bungle said:


> A quick look through your posts shows you've only made one post not about Mayweather in the last 3 weeks! You are completely obsessed and that is pathetic.


The guy makes a great point and that's what you come back with...good post SMH


----------



## EL MAS MACHO

I'm starting to think the fight's already made. The halftime meet at the Heat game was obviously planned. It's a great way to attract the crucial interest of the casual sports fan. As is an announcement of the fight coinciding with the Superbowl. I hope so anyway.


----------



## quincy k

Leftsmash said:


> Mike Tyson called himself the greatest ever. And Ali claimed to be the greatest although P4P he wasn't but IMO he was the greatest Heavyweight but was only regarded as that years later.
> 
> It's just a catchy marketing tool and you won't find even Floyd's most ardent supporters heralding him as the TBE.
> 
> You really take that name too much to heart and look like a bitch.


mike tyson didnt go around wearing a hat saying he was TBE. he might have said it in vain on one or two occasions but not like floyd who emphasizes it.

phil baroni claimed to be "the best eva" but i dont think he himself believed it...that was a "marketing tool."

seriously, calling me a "bitch" because i disprove of floyd wearing a TBE hat?

typical flomo resorting to foul language, name calling and condescending overtures.

all over some guy that you dont know, will never know and could give a rat azz about you.

unbelievable


----------



## tliang1000

Bungle said:


> A quick look through your posts shows you've only made one post not about Mayweather in the last 3 weeks! You are completely obsessed and that is pathetic.


I know.... and he calls people flomos.... :huh


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog

Tyson is also broke. It's not about vanity or whatever. It's about branding. As childish and unprofessional as he can be, respect that floyd is a brilliant marketer and business man. I dont like donald trump, but i have no probably giving him his props for being a beast with his brand.


----------



## El-Terrible

Bjj_Boxer said:


> The guy makes a great point and that's what you come back with...good post SMH


It's because he said Mayweather was a G when meeting Pacquiao and I said it was pathetic - he got offended obviously


----------



## bballchump11

MrJotatp4p said:


> Why are people still talking about the halftime exchange? They met at hotel later for 2 hrs with Floyd getting Espinoza on the phone with both he and Manny explaining what they both want etc. Arum even came out and said he thinks the deal will be completed by weeks end. Finally this thing is happening and as for me saying Pac fans not wanting this fight is based on the comments I have read all over the Internet. Everything negative. I don't give a damn about no halftime exchange.


exactly, they keep looking at the halftime stuff and assuming it was just for show. The actually important things went down in the hotel room when there were no cameras present


----------



## Brickfists

Pacquiao KO 10


----------



## bballchump11

JohnAnthony said:


> I like you bball, and think your a good poster to banter with.
> 
> But surely only the hardened of Flomo's actually reads and takes seriously this shitty site.


I didn't take it seriously at first, but Micheal Koncz said that when he talked to Floyd, that Floyd kept telling him to stop lying to the media. Then LaTimes confirmed that and added the part of Floyd scolding them. 
So both of those things (from two different sites) leads me to believe the FightHype story is true


----------



## tliang1000

bballchump11 said:


> I didn't take it seriously at first, but Micheal Koncz said that when he talked to Floyd, that Floyd kept telling him to stop lying to the media. Then LaTimes confirmed that and added the part of Floyd scolding them.
> So both of those things (from two different sites) leads me to believe the FightHype story is true


FightHype is a lot more credible then some of the sites that the pacturds be sourcing. Pinoy's daily news or the Philippine manny nuthugging times, or Pinoy pride newsletter.


----------



## Kalash

bballchump11 said:


> exactly, they keep looking at the halftime stuff and assuming it was just for show. The actually important things went down in the hotel room when there were no cameras present


:jones


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

obviously emmanuel fans dont want the fight. they'll feel the beating he receives through the tv broadcast and look stupid like that long hair pinoy 

the announcement of this fight would be like the doc tellin em u HIV+

these paqturds got a limited shelf life


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

the developments of the last couple of days would have history showing Floyd as the main driver behind the fight

paqturds won't even have half a thread of dignity left. for years the general public spoiled em rotten with propaganda regarding emmanuel's willingness to make the fight


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

emmanuel got called out for being a liar and had no answer. of course paqturds want to write off the exchange even if it benefits the rest of boxing fans

in the twisted reality they share with klitch fans, getting punked by is somehow a great thing


----------



## tliang1000

On every social media site they are aggressively bad mouthing Floyd... they can't be boxing fans bc the total lack of respect for Floyd is pretty sickening.
They are either really supportive of Pac or they are extremely brainwashed.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

tliang1000 said:


> On every social media site they are aggressively bad mouthing Floyd... they can't be boxing fans bc the total lack of respect for Floyd is pretty sickening.
> They are either really supportive of Pac or they are extremely brainwashed.


20 years down the road itll nolonger be social media that talks about Floyd's impact on the sport of boxing. His actions will be accurately remembered and talked about by guys like u and bball


----------



## Ivan Drago

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> 20 years down the road itll nolonger be social media that talks about Floyd's impact on the sport of boxing. His actions will be accurately remembered and talked about by guys like u and bball


How different a fight do you think this is now compared to when both guys were prime?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Ivan Drago said:


> How different a fight do you think this is now compared to when both guys were prime?


hi Ivan

to me prime Floyd was from Ndou to JUAN

anyways, in 2010 it would have been more violent with emmanuel possibly forcing the 'dragon' outta Floyd. I would have picked Floyd by tko after emmanuel takes one too many check hooks as he tries to lunge his way in

In modern timez, I got it 10-2 or 9-3 for Floyd. This fight will look similar to Floyd-Robert due to emmanuel's boxing oriented self-reinvention. It'll be competitive with emmanuel having his moments here and there early on


----------



## JohnAnthony

tliang1000 said:


> On every social media site they are aggressively bad mouthing Floyd... they can't be boxing fans bc the total lack of respect for Floyd is pretty sickening.
> They are either really supportive of Pac or they are extremely brainwashed.


its brilliant and it might be how we finally get this fight.

I know floyd don't read too well, but seeing all those #fightpacman and name calling that has trolled his site for the last month is certainly helping.

No doubt it will be pissing him off.

Also you've never considered that you might be the one brainwashed the other way


----------



## tliang1000

JohnAnthony said:


> its brilliant and it might be how we finally get this fight.
> 
> I know floyd don't read too well, but seeing all those #fightpacman and name calling that has trolled his site for the last month is certainly helping.
> 
> No doubt it will be pissing him off.
> 
> Also *you've never considered that you might be the one brainwashed the other way*


Seriously bro? I know we bump heads but comparing me to those bias buffoons? I actually follow the sport and one of the best handicappers in boxing period.


----------



## Abraham

Koncz says an announcement is imminent. I'm still skeptical. Not sure how it could go from "let's work this out ourselves" (meaning negotiations weren't as far along of ppl thought) a few days ago to a imminent announcement.


----------



## quincy k

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> hi Ivan
> 
> to me prime Floyd was from Ndou to JUAN
> 
> anyways, in 2010 it would have been more violent with emmanuel possibly forcing the 'dragon' outta Floyd. I would have picked Floyd by tko after emmanuel takes one too many check hooks as he tries to lunge his way in
> 
> In modern timez, I got it 10-2 or 9-3 for Floyd. This fight will look similar to Floyd-Robert due to emmanuel's boxing oriented self-reinvention. It'll be competitive with emmanuel having his moments here and there early on


10-2, 9-3?

give me paq +18 points

how much do you want to bet?

im comfortable with 1k with chb holding escrow if they are okay with it


----------



## JohnAnthony

tliang1000 said:


> Seriously bro? I know we bump heads but comparing me to those bias buffoons? I actually follow the sport and one of the best handicappers in boxing period.


The public see Manny agreed to all floyds demands weeks ago.

And the only rumours coming out of floyds side are more problems, rumours he might fight cotto etc.


----------



## tliang1000

JohnAnthony said:


> The public see Manny agreed to all floyds demands weeks ago.
> 
> And the only rumours coming out of floyds side are more problems, rumours he might fight cotto etc.


I am not even worry about that. I'm talking about them rabid people calling floyd a coward, fraud, cherrypicker, duck everyone, black things, excuses making, and etc. Just go to youtube, fb, and social media on any floyd article and you the hate is endless. Not one of those fuckers give him his just do but rather try to brainwash the boxing/non boxing public. I have a lot of my non boxing fans when talked about floyd repeat that shit and i'm just smh.


----------



## JohnAnthony

tliang1000 said:


> I am not even worry about that. I'm talking about them rabid people calling floyd a coward, fraud, cherrypicker, duck everyone, black things, excuses making, and etc. Just go to youtube, fb, and social media on any floyd article and you the hate is endless. Not one of those fuckers give him his just do but rather try to brainwash the boxing/non boxing public. I have a lot of my non boxing fans when talked about floyd repeat that shit and i'm just smh.


personally i dislike the guy.

So don't have a problem with it.

If he fights and beats Pac ill happilly call him the best fighter of the last 20 years.


----------



## tliang1000

JohnAnthony said:


> personally i dislike the guy.
> 
> So don't have a problem with it.
> 
> If he fights and beats Pac ill happilly call him the best fighter of the last 20 years.


I just don't see why are they are dedicated in tarnishing one of the best fighters in our generation and make lies about it. I just assume they are not real boxing fans.


----------



## JohnAnthony

tliang1000 said:


> I just don't see why are they are dedicated in tarnishing one of the best fighters in our generation and make lies about it. I just assume they are not real boxing fans.


yes most people on social media will be casuals yes.

but you can also be a hardcore and dislike floyd too


----------



## bballchump11

tliang1000 said:


> FightHype is a lot more credible then some of the sites that the pacturds be sourcing. Pinoy's daily news or the Philippine manny nuthugging times, or Pinoy pride newsletter.


yeah when they put their opinion or extra spin, take it with a grain of salt, but they always get their information directly from a source or a fighter. They are a relatively big boxing news site and have to keep their credibility.


----------



## PetetheKing

bballchump11 said:


> La Times. http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-boxing-mayweather-pacquiao-20150128-story.html
> 
> According to one source, Mayweather told both Pacquiao and Koncz to "stop lying" about signing any contracts. The same eyewitness tells us that Mayweather then informed Pacquiao that he's been told multiple lies. Mayweather explained that "he's been trying to make the fight happen" and chose to stay silent throughout the negotiation process because "I don't entertain bullshit!"
> 
> Another source tells us that Pacquiao was "on hush mode", speechless as Mayweather repeated, "stop lying," and asked him "what contract" he signed. As Mayweather reiterated to both men that lies are being told, Koncz began stuttering before attempting to lay all the blame on promoter Bob Arum, telling Mayweather that he's only saying what Arum has been telling him. Mayweather then informed both men that it's not professional to lie and "if you're not going to tell the truth, it's best to stay silent."


That's why Pac looked "shook" he was being called a liar and was probably confused as fuck.

At least Leon acknowledges that Pac in 09-10 would've forced the dragon out of him. The more boxing oriented, aged action-fighter hasn't much of a prayer really.


----------



## Bulakenyo

All this "shook" talk, seriously?

What would you do if you've been accused by another guy of being a PED cheat, and insulted/belittled your ethnicity, and the worst comeback you ever said was "maybe he's scared to get an L on his record."

and then first time you meet, the guy walks to you and not even a couple minutes pass and he calls you a liar and berates you like a child?


You think that's what happened? 

What would you do if that happened to you?

C'mon guys.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

tliang1000 said:


> I just don't see why are they are dedicated in tarnishing one of the best fighters in our generation and make lies about it. I just assume they are not real boxing fans.


Funny, you have HOF'ers calling out Floyd not wanting to fight Manny...I guess they don't know as much as you


----------



## tliang1000

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Funny, you have HOF'ers calling out Floyd not wanting to fight Manny...I guess they don't know as much as you


I'm not talking about people who give their piece when asked or just talking about it... i'm talking about people who make up lies and go out of their way to bash a fighter like it is their job.

Anyways it ain't that serious. I just find those people weird and the only explanation i can come up with is that they are not real boxing fans.


----------



## Bogotazo

Bogotazo said:


> Lil Bogey's first video. My lead foot obsession hasn't died yet. More coming soon.


The sequel:


----------



## quincy k

Bogotazo said:


> The sequel:


im not taking much out of the judah fight other than zab had good success in the first part of the fight and shouldve been credited with a kd. also, that was prime floyd and immo that version no longer exists.

zab has the straight left, a hook and an uppercut and essentially not much of right hand

paq has everything that zab has(judah has the better uppercut but nowhere near the footwork) and the right hand as well.






two right hands that put down cotto in the second and the fourth


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bulakenyo said:


> All this "shook" talk, seriously?
> 
> What would you do if you've been accused by another guy of being a PED cheat, and insulted/belittled your ethnicity, and the worst comeback you ever said was "maybe he's scared to get an L on his record."
> 
> and then first time you meet, the guy walks to you and not even a couple minutes pass and he calls you a liar and berates you like a child?
> 
> You think that's what happened?
> 
> What would you do if that happened to you?
> 
> C'mon guys.


I did warn emmanuel fans well before that when shit does happen Floyd will beat him verbally first

They tried to brush it off by saying MANNY DUN CARE HE'LL JUST LAUGH

now that shit is going down right in front of they faces emmanuel fans went from snooty to defensive


----------



## steviebruno

Bulakenyo said:


> All this "shook" talk, seriously?
> 
> What would you do if you've been accused by another guy of being a PED cheat, and insulted/belittled your ethnicity, and the worst comeback you ever said was "maybe he's scared to get an L on his record."
> 
> and then first time you meet, the guy walks to you and not even a couple minutes pass and he calls you a liar and berates you like a child?
> 
> You think that's what happened?
> 
> What would you do if that happened to you?
> 
> C'mon guys.


I'd be absolutely traumatized!


----------



## Bogotazo

quincy k said:


> im not taking much out of the judah fight other than zab had good success in the first part of the fight and shouldve been credited with a kd. also, that was prime floyd and immo that version no longer exists.
> 
> zab has the straight left, a hook and an uppercut and essentially not much of right hand
> 
> paq has everything that zab has(judah has the better uppercut but nowhere near the footwork) and the right hand as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two right hands that put down cotto in the second and the fourth


It was simply an isolation of his left hands. Throughout 12 rounds, even in the ones he was losing, his accuracy is very high. He also had more success with leads than with counters, or lefts set up by weak right jabs.

The purpose is the same for the JMM video, to see when JMM was most successful. It seems like a majority of connects were looping right hands thrown from a low angle with lead foot positioning, or straights thrown in combination behind a double-step attack coming forward.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> The sequel:


Something I noticed while watching your movie is how much quicker Floyd is than both of them

JUAN isn't the fastest guy out there, but his abilities made emmanuel speed look ordinary


----------



## tliang1000

Bogotazo said:


> The sequel:


I never really like Roger's gameplan for Floyd against Judah and Cotto. The "walk him down" approach. Floyd Sr would always utilize Jr's footwork a lot more which is more suited for Floyd's boxer puncher style. Under Roger Floyd jr was more of a pure counter puncher style.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

tliang1000 said:


> I never really like Roger's gameplan for Floyd against Judah and Cotto. The "walk him down" approach. Floyd Sr would always utilize Jr's footwork a lot more which is more suited for Floyd's boxer puncher style. Under Roger Floyd jr was more of a pure counter puncher style.


Actually it was Floyd's daddy who instilled the win as safely as possible mentality

Roger was an aggressive fighter during his career and has mentioned before that boxing is 'entertainment'

Floyd behaved like a boxer-puncher against Miguel and Zab

with Sr as head coach Floyd is back to pure boxer counterpunching genius mode


----------



## tliang1000

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Actually it was Floyd's daddy who instilled the win as safely as possible mentality
> 
> Roger was an aggressive fighter during his career and has mentioned before that boxing is 'entertainment'
> 
> Floyd behaved like a boxer-puncher against Miguel and Zab
> 
> with Sr as head coach Floyd is back to pure boxer counterpunching genius mode


idk man i see it different. He is a lot more stationary with Roger which is more suited for counter punching, while his dad like to get him to pot shot and hit and run like chico bout. He also threw more combos with SR, while moving.


----------



## Powerpuncher

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> hi Ivan
> 
> *to me prime Floyd was from Ndou to JUAN*
> 
> anyways, in 2010 it would have been more violent with emmanuel possibly forcing the 'dragon' outta Floyd. I would have picked Floyd by tko after emmanuel takes one too many check hooks as he tries to lunge his way in
> 
> In modern timez, I got it 10-2 or 9-3 for Floyd. This fight will look similar to Floyd-Robert due to emmanuel's boxing oriented self-reinvention. It'll be competitive with emmanuel having his moments here and there early on


Floyd was prime at 130 and yes against Castillo, he wasn't prime against Marquez, it was just a style that suited him. He had bad hands from Carlos Henandez upto around 05


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

that bogo movie reminds me of lampley's dick sucking tendencies, and why he must not be a commentator for the big fight

he has to be the biggest whore on a network payroll


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Powerpuncher said:


> Floyd was prime at 130 and yes against Castillo, he wasn't prime against Marquez, it was just a style that suited him. He had bad hands from Carlos Henandez upto around 05


$ got more special abilities than PBF


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

$ showed some godlike skill and craft when he schooled the irish kid. everything Floyd learned from all those years of experience came together on that night

could PBF do the same? maybe

canemmanuel? hell no


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

tliang1000 said:


> idk man i see it different. He is a lot more stationary with Roger which is more suited for counter punching, while his dad like to get him to pot shot and hit and run like chico bout. He also threw more combos with SR, while moving.


Floyd fought Zab under Roger and was anything but stationary


----------



## Bogotazo

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Something I noticed while watching your movie is how much quicker Floyd is than both of them
> 
> JUAN isn't the fastest guy out there, but his abilities made emmanuel speed look ordinary


I noticed that too actually. Floyd fires his straight much quicker. That's the weird thing about JMM, nothing he does is very fast, but he fools you with his pauses into thinking the punch isn't coming in that moment. In the 4th fight JMM was offering less movement but Pac looked even quicker. And lots of Pac little lefts are thrown with the speed of jabs in this, but with less power. They were definitely going for a counter-punching plan in the 3rd fight.


----------



## Bogotazo

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> that bogo movie reminds me of lampley's dick sucking tendencies, and why he must not be a commentator for the big fight
> 
> he has to be the biggest whore on a network payroll


I couldn't stand the commentary. For me Lampley is more fair when not commentating (at parts of the fight he was talking about how Pacquiao fans had become irrational about his abilities) but he sees what he wants to see; even against Algieri his eyes would only focus on what Manny was landing. Thankfully the other guys are there to correct him; he's still the most exciting play by play guy around, Showtime bores me.

The thing that pissed me off the most was Lederman's explanation of the scoring criteria aside from punches. "Effective Aggression, Ring Generalship, Defense. Pacquiao is the aggressor, no question. Ring generalship, Pacquiao's always getting that side angle. Defense, Marquez's face is swollen, Manny's isn't." Fuck off.

"


----------



## Powerpuncher

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> $ got more special abilities than PBF


No, Floyd threw in combination better and fought at a faster pace at 130 and was quicker, his physical talents just weren't as impressive post 130 either, slowing slightly for each weight class he went up into.


----------



## Carpe Diem

Lampley will be extremely biased, but I'm not worry about him commentating the fight. I'll just press the mute button rather than listen to him. The fans who will watch the fight on the Sky Sports broadcast will be so damn lucky because they won't have to endure all the bullshits that we'll hear from Lampley.


----------



## knowimuch

I really don't think Lampley can handle it emotionally if Pac loses.


----------



## PetetheKing

Bogotazo said:


> I noticed that too actually. Floyd fires his straight much quicker. That's the weird thing about JMM, nothing he does is very fast, but he fools you with his pauses into thinking the punch isn't coming in that moment. In the 4th fight JMM was offering less movement but Pac looked even quicker. And lots of Pac little lefts are thrown with the speed of jabs in this, but with less power. They were definitely going for a counter-punching plan in the 3rd fight.


Honestly, after Hopkins, Marquez has by far the best argument for greatest Ring IQ in the game today. And even when considering Hopkins, Marquez might still be right there with him. He definitely triumphs Floyd in this regard and Floyd's got strong Ring IQ.

Watching the III and IV Pac fight just reveals so many nuances in Marquez's game. His feinting and timing are just incredible. He looks like he does so little but those little subtleties neutralize Pac so well.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

I want Paulie, Max, Roy, and Al Bern

Paulie because he's outspoken enough to call out any potential bs

Max and Roy are fairly level headed

Roy beat Floyd's cousin JAMEZ and likely has a good understanding of the shoulder roll defense

I think Al will get a spot by default due to seniority


----------



## PetetheKing

You guys can't complain about Lampley and they want Paulie. Although, there hasn't been much precedence with Paulie being bias in commentary so maybe it's not the same. He was fair in the Broner fight though he brought his own ideas that he has always had about him and expressed them in the fight. But what Paulie has said of Pac in the past. There's almost no way he's going to allow himself to be neutral in this fight I just can not see it and I like Paulie as a fighter & commentator.


----------



## Carpe Diem

knowimuch said:


> I really don't think Lampley can handle it emotionally if Pac loses.


I wouldn't bet on it to happen since i don't think Floyd can, but it'd be funny to watch Lampley's reaction if Floyd knocks Manny out. He'd probably make assumptions about Floyd being a roider. Lol


----------



## knowimuch

Carpe Diem said:


> I wouldn't bet on it to happen since i don't think Floyd can, but it'd be funny to watch Lampley's reaction if Floyd knocks Manny out. He'd probably make assumptions about Floyd being a roider. Lol


Nah, I think he will keep very silent and get a nervous twitch in his eyes. Than Roided-Up Merchant comes in and kicks floyd's ass saying that he feels 50 years younger.


----------



## Bogotazo

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I want Paulie, Max, Roy, and Al Bern
> 
> Paulie because he's outspoken enough to call out any potential bs
> 
> Max and Roy are fairly level headed
> 
> Roy beat Floyd's cousin JAMEZ and likely has a good understanding of the shoulder roll defense
> 
> I think Al will get a spot by default due to seniority


Those nuances are what make him my favorite fighter. Re-watching this I was reminded of how well he creates opportunities. One that caught my eye was him leading with a straight right, ducking under a right hook counter, and coming back up with a left hook over it. He's not even a come forward fighter yet he can pull off these multi-step counters on the front foot.


----------



## Carpe Diem

knowimuch said:


> Nah, I think he will keep very silent and get a nervous twitch in his eyes. Than Roided-Up Merchant comes in and kicks floyd's ass saying that he feels 50 years younger.


Lol. Merchant and Arum might team up to beat the crap out of Floyd afterward.


----------



## mrtony80

Don't care who the commentators are.


----------



## knowimuch

Carpe Diem said:


> Lol. Merchant and Arum might team up to beat the crap out of Floyd afterward.


"When senior citizens attack". has a nice ring to it, put B-hop vs Bieber on the undercard and do it in Macau. would sell damn well


----------



## Bulakenyo

steviebruno said:


> I'd be absolutely traumatized!


so that's how you take it where you grew up. OK.


----------



## Bulakenyo

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I did warn emmanuel fans well before that when shit does happen Floyd will beat him verbally first
> 
> They tried to brush it off by saying MANNY DUN CARE HE'LL JUST LAUGH
> 
> now that shit is going down right in front of they faces emmanuel fans went from snooty to defensive


You guys really should meet some Filipinos from the war torn South. It takes more than a face to face talk to shake those guys.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

I suspected emmanuel crossed his arms when I saw his shoulders rise in that 20 second clip:










awkward handshake as both guys jockey for dominance:










emmanuel looks a bit tense here:


----------



## Rigondeaux

Whispers that this fight is close to being made and that Rig-Santa Cruz might be a co-main event


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Rigondeaux said:


> Whispers that this fight is close to being made and that Rig-Santa Cruz might be a co-main event


Floyd and Rigo(e) fighting on the same card

That's more than enough skill to put paqturds to sleep permanently


----------



## Zopilote

Rigondeaux said:


> Whispers that this fight is close to being made and that Rig-Santa Cruz might be a co-main event


That would be sick!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

@MrJotatp4p @bballchump11 u know why paqturds are negative about the encounter that went down earlier this week

because it taints their fantasy of Floyd not wanting the fight

Everyone can clearly see that Floyd embraced the confrontation


----------



## sugarshane_24

I was hoping they throw in Lucas-Provo under there too.


----------



## bballchump11

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxin...oyd-mayweather--manny-pacquiao-231626984.html

Keep your eyes on Mayweather's Twitter. The announcement will come on there first


----------



## itsmeagain

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @MrJotatp4p @bballchump11 u know why paqturds are negative about the encounter that went down earlier this week
> 
> because it taints their fantasy of Floyd not wanting the fight
> 
> Everyone can clearly see that Floyd embraced the confrontation


Yeah stood with his hired fat ass goons.

I saw naz in a club. He was exactly the fucking same


----------



## sugarshane_24

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @MrJotatp4p @bballchump11 u know why paqturds are negative about the encounter that went down earlier this week
> 
> because it taints their fantasy of Floyd not wanting the fight
> 
> Everyone can clearly see that Floyd embraced the confrontation


It took nearly a decade to do it though.

He could've pulled that off from the beginning and shut his haters up.


----------



## bballchump11

sugarshane_24 said:


> It took nearly a decade to do it though.
> 
> He could've pulled that off from the beginning and shut his haters up.


This is was irks me about yall. Floyd has to follow this ninja to a damn basketball game and confront him in front of everybody and then talk to him for 2 hours in his hotel to get the fight made. He goes all out of his way to get the fight made.

Instead of yall being happy at what he did, you're response is, "He could have done it sooner" atsch

What shit, how come Manny didn't do it once? When do you ever see a fighter call another fighter directly on the phone to make a fight? People on this forum talk shit about twitter call outs @Mal (not picking on you in this instance though), but Floyd called Manny on the phone in 2012 and then confronted him in person a couple days ago in order to fight him.

Yall think Floyd is scared or doesn't want the fight. Well shit, I guess Rigondeaux doesn't want to fight Leo Santa Cruz, because he hasn't gone as much out of his way to get that fight made as Floyd has to fight Manny


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxin...oyd-mayweather--manny-pacquiao-231626984.html
> 
> Keep your eyes on Mayweather's Twitter. The announcement will come on there first


http://national.suntimes.com/national-sports/7/72/559643/manny-pacquiao-floyd-mayweather-fight-date

Some ESPN employee is saying shit already done



itsmeagain said:


> Yeah stood with his hired fat ass goons.


You mean how Koncz had to jump in and act as a ref for emmanuel

Were you unable to get your Naz autograph due to security



sugarshane_24 said:


> It took nearly a decade to do it though.
> 
> He could've pulled that off from the beginning and shut his haters up.


I met some successful people. They have an ability to tune out the music, ignore irrelevant unimportant people (haters).

It's about doing shit for people that helped make you successful, your fans in this case


----------



## Ivan Drago

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> hi Ivan
> 
> to me prime Floyd was from Ndou to JUAN
> 
> anyways, in 2010 it would have been more violent with emmanuel possibly forcing the 'dragon' outta Floyd. I would have picked Floyd by tko after emmanuel takes one too many check hooks as he tries to lunge his way in
> 
> In modern timez, I got it 10-2 or 9-3 for Floyd. This fight will look similar to Floyd-Robert due to emmanuel's boxing oriented self-reinvention. It'll be competitive with emmanuel having his moments here and there early on


Interesting. I've been trying to work out whether Manny's improvement, skill wise, actually helps or hurts him in the fight. Back in the day I'd have said Pacquiao had a great chance of hurting Mayweather a LOT over the course of 12 rounds but still getting outworked and losing on points. I'd even have given him a reasonable chance of a TKO victory in the mid rounds if he was super aggressive early. It was definitely a much greater and more interesting style match up then.

However now I can only see him losing a competitive tactical battle 8-4/9-3 with like you say flashes of success. He could still drop Mayweather, whose timing seems to be off judging from the last Maidana fight, but I don't see him landing a damaging blow that would take Floyd a while to recover from never mind a knockout punch.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> This is was irks me about yall. Floyd has to follow this ninja to a damn basketball game and confront him in front of everybody and then talk to him for 2 hours in his hotel to get the fight made. He goes all out of his way to get the fight made.
> 
> Instead of yall being happy at what he did, you're response is, "He could have done it sooner" atsch
> 
> What shit, how come Manny didn't do it once? When do you ever see a fighter call another fighter directly on the phone to make a fight? People on this forum talk shit about twitter call outs @Mal (not picking on you in this instance though), but Floyd called Manny on the phone in 2012 and then confronted him in person a couple days ago in order to fight him.
> 
> Yall think Floyd is scared or doesn't want the fight. Well shit, I guess Rigondeaux doesn't want to fight Leo Santa Cruz, because he hasn't gone as much out of his way to get that fight made as Floyd has to fight Manny


You know if Floyd pulled an emmanuel sitting on his AZZ smiling instead of initiating the confrontation, they would have said see this means he scared!

Their response is easy to understand. They catching feelins because it was Floyd and not emmanuel who initiated everything. For years they swallowed all the media propaganda coming their way. Media outright lied to them about emmanuel's willingness, and Floyd being 'scared'. Recent developments clap their world. I imagine it must be like waking up and realizing you're not a man but woman

My contempt for the general public and masses is based off this, they don't want to think for themselves.


----------



## tonys333

bballchump11 said:


> This is was irks me about yall. Floyd has to follow this ninja to a damn basketball game and confront him in front of everybody and then talk to him for 2 hours in his hotel to get the fight made. He goes all out of his way to get the fight made.
> 
> Instead of yall being happy at what he did, you're response is, "He could have done it sooner" atsch
> 
> What shit, how come Manny didn't do it once? When do you ever see a fighter call another fighter directly on the phone to make a fight? People on this forum talk shit about twitter call outs @Mal (not picking on you in this instance though), but Floyd called Manny on the phone in 2012 and then confronted him in person a couple days ago in order to fight him.
> 
> Yall think Floyd is scared or doesn't want the fight. Well shit, I guess Rigondeaux doesn't want to fight Leo Santa Cruz, because he hasn't gone as much out of his way to get that fight made as Floyd has to fight Manny


I think an hope the fight was already made before the basketball game. There have been negotiations going on for months 2 hours in a hotel room to get the fight done doesn't seem right to me.

They both want this fight now I don't care now who people think is to blame for the fight not happening sooner. It is all irrelevant and are all to blame I think they didn't want it as much in the past I think they were happy using each other as a selling tool. but if it makes Floyd fans feel better by saying look how much Floyd wants the fight he chassed him to a basketball game or for Pac fans to say Pac wants the fight he has been calling him out on twitter and in interviews I don't really care I just want to see the fight.


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @MrJotatp4p @bballchump11 u know why paqturds are negative about the encounter that went down earlier this week
> 
> because it taints their fantasy of Floyd not wanting the fight
> 
> Everyone can clearly see that Floyd embraced the confrontation


yeah that's part of the reason why I loved it because it disproved that bullshit theory. They're realizing that 90% of the things they believed over the last 5 years were lies. They ran around calling Floyd a chicken because he didn't sign the fake contract that Manny had signed 2 weeks ago. Repeating "Manny agreed to everything".

Then Floyd confronts Manny and Koncz on that lie and tells them to stop lying to the media and they practically apologize to him :lol:


----------



## gander tasco

bballchump11 said:


> This is was irks me about yall. Floyd has to follow this ninja to a damn basketball game and confront him in front of everybody and then talk to him for 2 hours in his hotel to get the fight made. He goes all out of his way to get the fight made.


:lol: I like how you think Floyd talking to Manny at a bball game suddenly made this fight possible (if it happens). If it's going to happen it probably would hav happened anyway. From what I read, from Floyd's side he said the issues were all network related so what did Floyd and Pac seeing eachother face to face solve that wouldn't resolved anyway? In any case if these talks did anything to get the fight moving then good on Floyd ,and everyone else in that situation. I still don't believe it until I see it.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> yeah that's part of the reason why I loved it because it disproved that bullshit theory. They're realizing that 90% of the things they believed over the last 5 years were lies. They ran around calling Floyd a chicken because he didn't sign the fake contract that Manny had signed 2 weeks ago. Repeating "Manny agreed to everything".
> 
> Then Floyd confronts Manny and Koncz on that lie and tells them to stop lying to the media and they practically apologize to him :lol:


It could be a cultural difference.

Perhaps getting called out on your bs and being unable to answer counts as a victory for them.

Months ago we had guys who thought it was Gangster to do nothing but lick the liquid off your face after being spat on

This board houses lot of weird foos. Next thing someone will say being homosexual is the norm, and it's heterosexuals that are abnormal


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> It could be a cultural difference.
> 
> Perhaps getting called out on your bs and being unable to answer counts as a victory for them.
> 
> Months ago we had guys who thought it was Gangster to do nothing but lick the liquid off your face after being spat on
> 
> This board houses lot of weird foos. Next thing someone will say being homosexual is the norm, and it's heterosexuals that are abnormal


I think what you have is people that dont think the only way to be "tough", or "gangsta", or "G", (whatever the fuck that actually means) is to be loud, in your face, and accompanied by alot of bravado and posturing.

Anyone with a little bit of common sense will know most Asian cultures do not elevate those behaviors in any situations. Yes, even in boxing, or MMA. 
You can see that from some of the martial traditions from that side of the world.

So, to all of a sudden look at Manny, and think "see! he aint acting like Money! See!" is like saying a certain wine is not good because it doesnt taste like your favorite beer.

If you are going to measure, measure using the right parameters.


----------



## Bogotazo

Why are some of you still fighting against imaginary Pactards? Shit is unhealthy. Who cares who "won" the extremely brief basketball encounter, shit is irrelevant. This thread doesn't have to be full of gossipy shit but it more often is.

http://uproxx.com/sports/2015/01/fl...-very-close-to-a-deal-and-everyone-freak-out/


----------



## bballchump11

gander tasco said:


> :lol: I like how you think Floyd talking to Manny at a bball game suddenly made this fight possible (if it happens). If it's going to happen it probably would hav happened anyway. From what I read, from Floyd's side he said the issues were all network related so what did Floyd and Pac seeing eachother face to face solve that wouldn't resolved anyway? In any case if these talks did anything to get the fight moving then good on Floyd ,and everyone else in that situation. I still don't believe it until I see it.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-boxing-mayweather-pacquiao-20150128-story.html

it obviously accomplished something 


Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> It could be a cultural difference.
> 
> Perhaps getting called out on your bs and being unable to answer counts as a victory for them.
> 
> Months ago we had guys who thought it was Gangster to do nothing but lick the liquid off your face after being spat on
> 
> This board houses lot of weird foos. Next thing someone will say being homosexual is the norm, and it's heterosexuals that are abnormal


:lol: man I could see it. There was a 11+ page thread asking who's the most handsome actor. I'm guessing a lot of these same guys where in that thread


----------



## gander tasco

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-boxing-mayweather-pacquiao-20150128-story.html
> 
> it obviously accomplished something
> 
> :lol: man I could see it. There was a 11+ page thread asking who's the most handsome actor. I'm guessing a lot of these same guys where in that thread


Well still no agreement per Espinoza in that link. Nobody really knows what's really goin on behind the scenes, or what the ' open issues are.' You guys are on full retard mode. If the fight happens it happens, I'm sure we'll know soon.


----------



## ElKiller

bballchump11 said:


> yeah that's part of the reason why I loved it because it disproved that bullshit theory. They're realizing that 90% of the things they believed over the last 5 years were lies. They ran around calling Floyd a chicken because he didn't sign the fake contract that Manny had signed 2 weeks ago. Repeating "Manny agreed to everything".
> 
> Then Floyd confronts Manny and Koncz on that lie and tells them to stop lying to the media and they practically apologize to him :lol:


You're either extremely naive or plain stupid. There are no other explanations:lol:


----------



## DobyZhee

Mexi-Box said:


> RingTV.com: Was there anything about their mutual behaviors that surprised you?
> 
> MK: No, nothing surprised me about them because, again, as Iâ€™ve said before, when we met a couple of years back, when Floyd is by himself, heâ€™s a very pleasant, courteous, professional person. So I wasnâ€™t surprised. Manny was happy that we had the meeting, and I think that it was long overdue that Manny and Floyd came face-to-face, and so they see the real personalities of one another. So Manny was happy that they had the meeting.
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/378873-michael-koncz-discusses-floyd-mayweather-jr-manny-pacquiao-post-game-hotel-meeting"]http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/378873-michael-koncz-discusses-floyd-mayweather-jr-manny-pacquiao-post-game-hotel-meeting
> 
> Fighthype is a shit source, honestly. I like how they don't say names except "a source." How about they give out names. I'm wondering if they were the same people that used a masseuse and background mumbling as a source?


When they say a source, it's the same sources who have Mayweather's cellphone on speaker mode when Money tries to talk to Pacquiao.

Let the promoters and lawyers sort that shit out.

Why is everybody waiting on Floyd? does he not have lawyers who put out what's on the table.

Pacquiao has said he has agreed to terms. Why is it that a facebook TR website, Floyd gets all mad.

The onus is on Floyd right now and he doesn't like being dictated to. He really doesn't give a shit if there are fallback options

well get it fucking together May 2nd is just around the corner and Floyd being Floyd or if it's just a black thing to loaf around on this shit.


----------



## Windmiller

the meeting at the Bucks/Heat game didn't accomplish crap, that ish was absolutely staged


----------



## bballchump11

gander tasco said:


> Well still no agreement per Espinoza in that link. Nobody really knows what's really goin on behind the scenes, or what the ' open issues are.' You guys are on full retard mode. If the fight happens it happens, I'm sure we'll know soon.


Well after the purse split, the only issue left according to most sources was with the networks. It seems almost all of those have been handled, so I think it's inevitable now.



ElKiller said:


> You're either extremely naive or plain stupid. There are no other explanations:lol:


elaborate El Suicide. If you're going to talk shit, be direct with it. Don't hold back.


----------



## ElKiller

bballchump11 said:


> elaborate El Suicide. If you're going to talk shit, be direct with it. Don't hold back.


Even with FLoyd's long and proven history of lying and contradicting himself you still have a tendency to swallow everything FLoyd throws at you.

"You're either extremely naive or plain stupid" Is that simple enough for you?


----------



## tliang1000

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd and Rigo(e) fighting on the same card
> 
> That's more than enough skill to put paqturds to sleep permanently


:rofl :deal


----------



## bballchump11

ElKiller said:


> Even with FLoyd's long and proven history of lying and contradicting himself you still have a tendency to swallow everything FLoyd throws at you.
> 
> "You're either extremely naive or plain stupid" Is that simple enough for you?


yes, when Floyd heard Manny was at the Heat game, he made sure to show up there because he was afraid. When Floyd went this far and made sure Manny took his number so that he could meet him later to finalize the fight in his room, he was doing it so that he could duck him. When he called Espinoza and Les Monves and made sure Koncz called Arum and HBO's President, he did it in his master plan of ducking Manny.

El Pendejo


----------



## ElKiller

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd and Rigo(e) fighting on the same card
> 
> That's more than enough skill to put paqturds to sleep permanently


But then again, Floyd and Rigo on the same card can put ANYONE to sleep.


----------



## ElKiller

bballchump11 said:


> yes, when Floyd heard Manny was at the Heat game, he made sure to show up there because he was afraid. When Floyd went this far and made sure Manny took his number so that he could meet him later to finalize the fight in his room, he was doing it so that he could duck him. When he called Espinoza and Les Monves and made sure Koncz called Arum and HBO's President, he did it in his master plan of ducking Manny.
> 
> El Pendejo


Who woulda thought, a simple non-planned and definitely not a PR move, confrontation by FLoyd was all it would take to get the fight done.

Is that about right Chumper?:lol:


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> yes, when Floyd heard Manny was at the Heat game, he made sure to show up there because he was afraid. When Floyd went this far and made sure Manny took his number so that he could meet him later to finalize the fight in his room, he was doing it so that he could duck him. When he called Espinoza and Les Monves and made sure Koncz called Arum and HBO's President, he did it in his master plan of ducking Manny.
> 
> *El Pendejo*


how do you get clowned on in your own language:lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch

absolutely zero post generalship



ElKiller said:


> But then again, Floyd and Rigo on the same card can put ANYONE to sleep.


You mean people like yourself with minds that can't handle much mental activity.


----------



## bballchump11

ElKiller said:


> Who woulda thought, a simple non-planned and definitely not a PR move, confrontation by FLoyd was all it would take to get the fight done.
> 
> Is that about right Chumper?:lol:


If you wanted to fight somebody badly, wouldn't you go confront them in person?


----------



## ~Cellzki~

bballchump11 said:


> This is was irks me about yall. Floyd has to follow this ninja to a damn basketball game and confront him in front of everybody and then talk to him for 2 hours in his hotel to get the fight made. He goes all out of his way to get the fight made.
> 
> Instead of yall being happy at what he did, you're response is, "He could have done it sooner" atsch
> 
> What shit, how come Manny didn't do it once? When do you ever see a fighter call another fighter directly on the phone to make a fight? People on this forum talk shit about twitter call outs @Mal (not picking on you in this instance though), but Floyd called Manny on the phone in 2012 and then confronted him in person a couple days ago in order to fight him.
> 
> Yall think Floyd is scared or doesn't want the fight. Well shit, I guess Rigondeaux doesn't want to fight Leo Santa Cruz, because he hasn't gone as much out of his way to get that fight made as Floyd has to fight Manny


yup. funny thing is, over the years it's ALWAYS been floyd initiating all of the negotiations and pressing for the fight.


----------



## megavolt

~Cellzki~ said:


> yup. funny thing is, over the years it's ALWAYS been floyd initiating all of the negotiations and pressing for the fight.


late 2010 2011


----------



## ElKiller

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> how do you get clowned on in your own language:lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch
> 
> absolutely zero post generalship
> 
> You mean people like yourself with minds that can't handle much mental activity.


You can't imply mental superiority when you just got put on your ass by your butt-buddy's sophomoric jab. :lol:

Oh Cleo, you so crazy.


----------



## godsavethequeen

STOP LYING!!! What about? Agreeing to your terms lmao


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

ElKiller said:


> You can't imply mental superiority when you just got put on your ass by your butt-buddy's sophomoric jab. :lol:
> 
> Oh Cleo, you so crazy.


I see your glass mind has been shattered as you have no response to that 'sophomoric' jab

weak azz motherfucker


----------



## ElKiller

Don't be mad Cleo.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

ElKiller said:


> Don't be mad Cleo.


That's what you cried the last time you trembled.

Your cognitive inferiority has left you with no response to the original discussion.

Your hideous reflection in the pieces of your shattered glass mind enrages you.


----------



## chibelle

bballchump11 said:


> Well after the purse split, the only issue left according to most sources was with the networks. It seems almost all of those have been handled, so I think it's inevitable now.


Come on dude!
You have seen the Haymon contract. You know how Arum's "manages" his fighters. You believe Pac' owes Arum from purse advances. You know there is HBO, SHO, CBS, men in suites etc involved and holds the other half of the power.

Do you REALLY believe that some fucking pseudo gangster hotel meeting with Pac and Koncz (!!!!) really advanced the negotiation? Really!!!??? Seriously???? Do you really think Floyd is that dumb? He knows who hold power (Arum, Haymon, CBS, HBO, Espinoza in that order). You really believe he "negotiated" with some barely English speaking Filipino and his no contract "advisor" Koncz?? Pac aint Floyd. His contract aint build like that. Hell I bet Floyd's contract with Haymon aint build like that.

Dude, I see the Brooklyn Bridge from my window and I would like to sell it you.


----------



## ElKiller

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> That's what you cried the last time you trembled.
> 
> Your cognitive inferiority has left you with no response to the original discussion.
> 
> Your hideous reflection in the pieces of your shattered glass mind enrages you.












That was cringe-worthy stuff Cleo.


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> This is was irks me about yall. Floyd has to follow this ninja to a damn basketball game and confront him in front of everybody and then talk to him for 2 hours in his hotel to get the fight made. He goes all out of his way to get the fight made.
> 
> Instead of yall being happy at what he did, you're response is, "He could have done it sooner" atsch
> 
> What shit, how come Manny didn't do it once? When do you ever see a fighter call another fighter directly on the phone to make a fight? People on this forum talk shit about twitter call outs @Mal (not picking on you in this instance though), but Floyd called Manny on the phone in 2012 and then confronted him in person a couple days ago in order to fight him.
> 
> Yall think Floyd is scared or doesn't want the fight. Well shit, I guess Rigondeaux doesn't want to fight Leo Santa Cruz, because he hasn't gone as much out of his way to get that fight made as Floyd has to fight Manny


You act like its some kind of fucking achievement for Floyd to enter the same building as Manny Pacquiao. Pac has been fighting in Floyd's arena..

Floyd simply has ignored him until the heat was turned up.

Why is it so hard as the most popular fighter in the US to go up to Manny Pacquiao in Miami, not in Las Vegas..but Miami.


----------



## PetetheKing

Bogotazo said:


> Why are some of you still fighting against imaginary Pactards? Shit is unhealthy. Who cares who "won" the extremely brief basketball encounter, shit is irrelevant. This thread doesn't have to be full of gossipy shit but it more often is.
> 
> http://uproxx.com/sports/2015/01/fl...-very-close-to-a-deal-and-everyone-freak-out/


They both cop complexes. It's like the boxing equivalent of console wars. It's almost that stupid.


----------



## bballchump11

chibelle said:


> Come on dude!
> You have seen the Haymon contract. You know how Arum's "manages" his fighters. You believe Pac' owes Arum from purse advances. You know there is HBO, SHO, CBS, men in suites etc involved and holds the other half of the power.
> 
> Do you REALLY believe that some fucking pseudo gangster hotel meeting with Pac and Koncz (!!!!) really advanced the negotiation? Really!!!??? Seriously???? Do you really think Floyd is that dumb? He knows who hold power (Arum, Haymon, CBS, HBO, Espinoza in that order). You really believe he "negotiated" with some barely English speaking Filipino and his no contract "advisor" Koncz?? Pac aint Floyd. His contract aint build like that. Hell I bet Floyd's contract with Haymon aint build like that.
> 
> Dude, I see the Brooklyn Bridge from my window and I would like to sell it you.


they called all of those guys with power you're talking about when they were in the hotel room



DobyZhee said:


> You act like its some kind of fucking achievement for Floyd to enter the same building as Manny Pacquiao. Pac has been fighting in Floyd's arena..
> 
> Floyd simply has ignored him until the heat was turned up.
> 
> Why is it so hard as the most popular fighter in the US to go up to Manny Pacquiao in Miami, not in Las Vegas..but Miami.


Floyd didn't ignore him when he initiated negotiations in 2009


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I should dumb it down to your level to produce a greater effect.
> 
> I present the fool who wants us to call him 'elkiller'. Judging from his demeanor he couldn't kill himself with a loaded gun in hand if the sake of his family was at stake.
> 
> Keep your pig face down in the mud where it belongs.


:lol: :lol: :rofl :rofl that's low down man


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: :lol: :rofl :rofl that's low down man


Everytime he gets hit down low it's a favor. Mofucka so fat his rolls don't allow him to reach that far down to see if his nuts are still there


----------



## PetetheKing

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd has to follow this ninja to a damn basketball game and confront him in front of everybody and then talk to him for 2 hours in his hotel to get the fight made.


Wait, this is what you actually believe? That Floyd HAD to do this to get the fight made? You actually think that?

(Not specifically directed at just you Bball)

This is what happens when you get this invested into the individuals. You start micro-analyzing a chance basketball encounter (Unless it's true and we're to believe Floyd intentionally tracked him down) and construct personal wins and reshape the entire narrative over the last five years. The score-keeping from Floyd and Pac fans is embarrassing.

I'll be be back when an announcement gets made, or at least sources start talking about how an announcement is imminent.


----------



## Bogotazo

Don't post pictures of other posters without their consent in the WBF.


Seriously, grow up. Shit is embarrassing.


----------



## ElKiller

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Everytime he gets hit down low it's a favor. Mofucka so fat his rolls don't allow him to reach that far down to see if his nuts are still there





bballchump11 said:


> :lol: :lol: :rofl :rofl that's low down man


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

ElKiller said:


>


ay cochina, has the tingly sensations from your vagina stopped after hitting the report button to have a big strong man in bogo save you

deposit the entirety of your piggy bank into your check then paypal it to bogo. Maybe he'll ban me, so your hoe azz can feel safe

One day you'll die cochina. Instead of a proper burial this will be your fate:










You think posting a photo of 2 retards is going to make anyone forget your incredibly ugly mug. No, motherfucker they look miles better than you


----------



## bballchump11

PetetheKing said:


> Wait, this is what you actually believe? That Floyd HAD to do this to get the fight made? You actually think that?
> 
> (Not specifically directed at just you Bball)
> 
> This is what happens when you get this invested into the individuals. You start micro-analyzing a chance basketball encounter (Unless it's true and we're to believe Floyd intentionally tracked him down) and construct personal wins and reshape the entire narrative over the last five years. The score-keeping from Floyd and Pac fans is embarrassing.
> 
> I'll be be back when an announcement gets made, or at least sources start talking about how an announcement is imminent.


I'm on the record saying that I thought the fight was going to get made even before the game. The networks were working things out, but Mayweather and Pacquiao talking rapidly progressed that. Also Manny's team aren't going to be as negative as they were before claiming to find another opponent at the end of the month.

And yes, it's reported that Floyd knew Manny was going to be at the game and showed up there.


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Everytime he gets hit down low it's a favor. Mofucka so fat his rolls don't allow him to reach that far down to see if his nuts are still there


:lol: man you're about to make him El Kill himself


----------



## ElKiller

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> deposit the entirety of your piggy bank into your check then paypal it to bogo. Maybe he'll ban me, so your hoe azz can feel safe
> 
> You think posting a photo of 2 retards is going to make anyone forget your incredibly ugly mug. No, motherfucker they look miles better than you



Second time you're brought Bogo into one of our tete-a-tetes, you're so insecure you're basically asking for the ref to stop this in order to save you from further embarrassment. Weak shit Cleo :bart


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> And yes, it's reported that Floyd knew Manny was going to be at the game and showed up there.


I think they were all in on it and orchestrated it for hype purposes

but if what that report says is true, that some str8 G shit. Hitting up a mark when it's out with the wife and kids. You couldn't make this shit up. It's almost too good to be true


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: man you're about to make him El Kill himself


That's why his savior bogo had to intervene in order to 'save' his azz. My point is this cochina would be happier dead than alive

The rumors about him being your adopted son must be true since you had his photos. He may be a bitch, but I should be more gentle since he's your son


----------



## quincy k

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> ay cochina, has the tingly sensations from your vagina stopped after hitting the report button to have a big strong man in bogo save you
> 
> deposit the entirety of your piggy bank into your check then paypal it to bogo. Maybe he'll ban me, so your hoe azz can feel safe
> 
> One day you'll die cochina. Instead of a proper burial this will be your fate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think posting a photo of 2 retards is going to make anyone forget your incredibly ugly mug. No, motherfucker they look miles better than you


@Sexy Sergio,

are we going to make a bet on this fight?

you claimed that floyd is going to win 10-2 or 9-3

ill take the 9-3 and give me paq +18 points

seriously, are you that confident or are you just talking out of your azz?
because im real confident on paq +18 points and thats why im ready to back up my mouth with my money


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

quincy k said:


> @Sexy Sergio,
> 
> are we going to make a bet on this fight?
> 
> you claimed that floyd is going to win 10-2 or 9-3
> 
> ill take the 9-3 and give me paq +18 points
> 
> seriously, are you that confident or are you just talking out of your azz?
> because im real confident on paq +18 points and thats why im ready to back up my mouth with my money


I appreciate the offer, but I already have shit worked out and lined up irl.

Good luck with your bets


----------



## Bogotazo

quincy k said:


> @Sexy Sergio,
> 
> are we going to make a bet on this fight?
> 
> you claimed that floyd is going to win 10-2 or 9-3
> 
> ill take the 9-3 and give me paq +18 points
> 
> seriously, are you that confident or are you just talking out of your azz?
> because im real confident on paq +18 points and thats why im ready to back up my mouth with my money


What makes you so confident quincy?


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I appreciate the offer, but I already have shit worked out and lined up irl.
> 
> Good luck with your bets


Take the bet man.
You have nothing to lose right?


----------



## sugarshane_24

Bogotazo said:


> What makes you so confident quincy?


Me thinks quincy is just fed up with flomo stuff that he just said to hell with.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

voodoo5 said:


> Take the bet man.
> You have nothing to lose right?


I've bet with a foo online before, won, and then they were nowhere to be found. Simply put my rules aren't going to bend for a random internet poster.

You sound eager. Why don't you work out a bet with him.


----------



## voodoo5

Apparently, the first thing Pac said to Floyd was "why wont you fight me?".
I am trying to get a source.


----------



## bballchump11

I apologize for being an asshole today guys. I had a lot of people talking crap towards me in the past about Floyd being scared or whatever and I felt today was a good day to gloat :yep Some of the shit talk I did today wasn't initiated by me, but I more than obliged.

I'll leave you wit these for Throwback Thursday










 (Mayweather vs Oscar De La Hoya press conference)


----------



## voodoo5

bballchump11 said:


> I apologize for being an asshole today guys. I had a lot of people talking crap towards me in the past about Floyd being scared or whatever and I felt today was a good day to gloat :yep Some of the shit talk I did today wasn't initiated by me, but I more than obliged.
> 
> I'll leave you wit these for Throwback Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Mayweather vs Oscar De La Hoya press conference)


What were you gloating about?


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I've bet with a foo online before, won, and then they were nowhere to be found. Simply put my rules aren't going to bend for a random internet poster.
> 
> You sound eager. Why don't you work out a bet with him.


I sound eager, huh?


----------



## sugarshane_24

voodoo5 said:


> What were you gloating about?


That floyd coming up to pac in a ballgame. It was a moral victory for them per se.

"floyd is truly wanting to make the fight"


----------



## voodoo5

sugarshane_24 said:


> That floyd coming up to pac in a ballgame. It was a moral victory for them per se.
> 
> "floyd is truly wanting to make the fight"


Not to prolong the debate, but is that what it is? Plus, I think most people, even the ones whom people call Pactards, were hoping for this. I think the anger was at the rumours he would not fight. Understandable. It could be seen as a moral victory for Pac fans too. Mayweather's hand has been forced, has it not?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

voodoo5 said:


> I sound eager, huh?


Yes, you encouraged and listed a reason


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Yes, you encouraged and listed a reason


I encouraged you to take his bet. You sound confidant. A sure betting man.

I dont bet.


----------



## sugarshane_24

voodoo5 said:


> Not to prolong the debate, but is thatpthat what it is? Plus, I think most people, even the ones whom people call Pactards, were hoping for this. I think the anger was at the rumours he would not fight. Understandable. It could be seen as a moral victory for Pac fans too. Mayweather's hand has been forced, has it not?


Imo, these two are just trolling us.

I think everything is all set and they will announce it superbowl.

That ballgame fracas is just a publicity stunt and floyd might be in pac's hotel room just to talk about what they will do next.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

sugarshane_24 said:


> Imo, these two are just trolling us.
> 
> I think everything is all set and they will announce it superbowl.
> 
> That ballgame fracas is just a publicity stunt and floyd might be in pac's hotel room just to talk about what they will do next.


I find it hard to believe these two would be best buds all of a sudden....


----------



## Carpe Diem




----------



## Bogotazo

Re-watching the first 4 rounds of this fight, I'm noticing a few things:

-Pac can't stand in front of him. Whatever you do, don't stand in front of him. Get low, side-step, feint, don't play the waiting game. It's just begging for Floyd to throw that quick straight right and exit low or by leaning back. It affords him too much freedom to calculate the inches.
-Floyd gets himself into some awkward ass positions ducking out after he throws the right, sometimes into the left hand. Pac should be prepared to defend & counter and follow him back because he's not in a position to throw after he ducks out.


----------



## DobyZhee

Bogotazo said:


> Don't post pictures of other posters without their consent in the WBF.
> 
> Seriously, grow up. Shit is embarrassing.


Who made you the gateway of what pics are and aren't shown?


----------



## DobyZhee

sugarshane_24 said:


> Imo, these two are just trolling us.
> 
> I think everything is all set and they will announce it superbowl.
> 
> That ballgame fracas is just a publicity stunt and floyd might be in pac's hotel room just to talk about what they will do next.


Could be this..

Floyd is usually civiland I'm guessing Floyd won't have to be so brash during the face offs and stuff. Probably gonna be written in the contract


----------



## Bogotazo

Carpe Diem said:


>


Cool video, I like the comparison style.

Maidana 2 was the fastest I've seen Floyd in a long time. I'd like to see a side-by-side of their rear hands being thrown.


----------



## Bogotazo

DobyZhee said:


> Who made you the gateway of what pics are and aren't shown?


The owner of this website.


----------



## PetetheKing

Carpe Diem said:


>


Oh lord. A minute thirty in and I stopped. Floyd looks so much sprier. His reflexes and quickness are glaringly superior. It's a little shocking. Pac doesn't even seem to flurry and throw combinations as fast as Floyd (Something he always did quicker). Floyd is just so much more preserved as a fighter. Yeah, he doesn't throw combinations too often but his reflexes and one shot countering and slips are so much more nimble looking. Pac is so compact and stiff looking in his movements/strikes. Bradley is making him miss so often and easy and he's not in Floyd's league defensively. Floyd's ranginess is already a huge obstacle. Pac in his more calculated, more controlled, box-puncher style has no avenue for victory. Can he muster up the old magic and fight a pressure fight with enough explosiveness and activity to turn back the clock?

Let's be honest, the most impressive part of Pac's recent run was his improving patience, boxing ability/skills, and Ring IQ. Pac & Floyd always seemed comparable in speed/quickness and even Floyd's most ardent fans couldn't have thought Floyd was much faster at their respective peaks but now it's not even a debate. It's worrying because Pac outboxed Bradley and Algieri. When is the last time he legitimately torpedoed in an opponent?


----------



## El-Terrible

bballchump11 said:


> I'm on the record saying that I thought the fight was going to get made even before the game. The networks were working things out, but Mayweather and Pacquiao talking rapidly progressed that. Also Manny's team aren't going to be as negative as they were before claiming to find another opponent at the end of the month.
> 
> And yes, it's reported that Floyd knew Manny was going to be at the game and showed up there.


Reading your posts. It's sad that you somehow think Floyd talking to PacquiAo is some kind of proof he always wanted it. It's almost as if all the changing demands, the 40m flat offer, the Brian Jenny interviews where he states "I have great advisors" when continually asked why he won't fight PacquiAo, the contradictions "pacquiAo is next" I never said that...and many more, all that disappears because Floyd exchanged numbers with PacquiAo?

I'm glad he SEEMS to want it now, if he met him with intention of smoothing things out then all credit. But don't gliat like a kid as if this proves anything. What it proves is Msyweather had the power to make this fight happen and never did until now. He was losing May 2, had run out of excuses, SHO lost money on all fights bar Canelo, Moonves was demanding the fight, even Edpiniza tweeted "to whom a lot is given a lot is expected" clearly aimed at the situation

Well done Floyd for walking up to Pac after 6 years. Is that what you want to hear...oh boy


----------



## sugarshane_24

Bjj_Boxer said:


> I find it hard to believe these two would be best buds all of a sudden....


Heard the term "working relationship" before?


----------



## El-Terrible

PetetheKing said:


> Oh lord. A minute thirty in and I stopped. Floyd looks so much sprier. His reflexes and quickness are glaringly superior. It's a little shocking. Pac doesn't even seem to flurry and throw combinations as fast as Floyd (Something he always did quicker). Floyd is just so much more preserved as a fighter. Yeah, he doesn't throw combinations too often but his reflexes and one shot countering and slips are so much more nimble looking. Pac is so compact and stiff looking in his movements/strikes. Bradley is making him miss so often and easy and he's not in Floyd's league defensively. Floyd's ranginess is already a huge obstacle. Pac in his more calculated, more controlled, box-puncher style has no avenue for victory. Can he muster up the old magic and fight a pressure fight with enough explosiveness and activity to turn back the clock?
> 
> Let's be honest, the most impressive part of Pac's recent run was his improving patience, boxing ability/skills, and Ring IQ. Pac & Floyd always seemed comparable in speed/quickness and even Floyd's most ardent fans couldn't have thought Floyd was much faster at their respective peaks but now it's not even a debate. It's worrying because Pac outboxed Bradley and Algieri. When is the last time he legitimately torpedoed in an opponent?


I tend to agree - however as good as those clips looked, those who actually watched the fight as a whole would see more reason for optimism - though Mayweather is clearly the favourite. Your defense can look great against someone as slow as Maidana is, he throws slow, he moves slow, and he moves in one direction: forward.

So agree completely with your assessment of those clips. But Pacquiao was fighting a fast guy who can box, Mayweather was fighting a slow one dimensional plodder who can't do a thing in the centre of the ring. I mean Pacquiao would use Maidana as a punching bag like he did with Rios. Just saying...


----------



## Carpe Diem

I can see Floyd luring Manny to throw his lead straight left and anticipate where Manny will be after he throws it and shoots his own straight right. Anyway, Wilson Kayden said he will upload videos analysis on how each fighter can beat each other.


----------



## tliang1000

PetetheKing said:


> Oh lord. A minute thirty in and I stopped. Floyd looks so much sprier. His reflexes and quickness are glaringly superior. It's a little shocking. Pac doesn't even seem to flurry and throw combinations as fast as Floyd (Something he always did quicker). Floyd is just so much more preserved as a fighter. Yeah, he doesn't throw combinations too often but his reflexes and one shot countering and slips are so much more nimble looking. Pac is so compact and stiff looking in his movements/strikes. Bradley is making him miss so often and easy and he's not in Floyd's league defensively. Floyd's ranginess is already a huge obstacle. Pac in his more calculated, more controlled, box-puncher style has no avenue for victory. Can he muster up the old magic and fight a pressure fight with enough explosiveness and activity to turn back the clock?
> 
> Let's be honest, the most impressive part of Pac's recent run was his improving patience, boxing ability/skills, and Ring IQ. Pac & Floyd always seemed comparable in speed/quickness and even Floyd's most ardent fans couldn't have thought Floyd was much faster at their respective peaks but now it's not even a debate. It's worrying because Pac outboxed Bradley and Algieri. When is the last time he legitimately torpedoed in an opponent?


I have always thought that Floyd is quicker than Pac in single shots and maybe 1-2s but Manny got the upper hand when throwing 4-5 punch combos. I think the reason why is bc of Floyd's fundamentals and superior footwork being able to get shots of perfectly timed while Pac have to rev his engine up a bit but once he gets going, he is very fast and he got a great gas tank to constantly firing.


----------



## randomwalk

Another comparison video (old now) ...


----------



## tliang1000

randomwalk said:


> Another comparison video (old now) ...


 Floyd's punches looks so much better than Manny's


----------



## voodoo5

They do.
But the common faces look so much worse after a Pac fight.


----------



## tliang1000

voodoo5 said:


> They do.
> But the common faces look so much worse after a Pac fight.


That's bc Floyd is a defensive fighter while Pac is an offensive fighter. One go for kos and one that if the ko presents itself.


----------



## quincy k

Bogotazo said:


> What makes you so confident quincy?


18 points?

the offer is open to anyone and its irrelevant why i think paq/mayweather is going to be close. all that is relevant is that im ready to back up my mouth with my money; the easiest and quickest way to distinguish those that truly believe that they know what theyre talking about and those that dont.
@Bogotazo

youre a mod here, right?

if you guys want to stop the childish bickering, name calling, condescending and derogatory remarks that denigrates your forum maybe you guys can set something up and hold an escrow.

im comfortable with you guys holding 1k of my money just as im confident as paq +18 points

if so, any flomos out there that want to give me 18 points plus paq?


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> 18 points?
> 
> the offer is open to anyone and its irrelevant why i think paq/mayweather is going to be close. all that is relevant is that im ready to back up my mouth with my money; the easiest and quickest way to distinguish those that truly believe that they know what theyre talking about and those that dont.
> @*Bogotazo*
> 
> youre a mod here, right?
> 
> if you guys want to stop the childish bickering, name calling, condescending and derogatory remarks that denigrates your forum maybe you guys can set something up and hold an escrow.
> 
> im comfortable with you guys holding 1k of my money just as im confident as paq +18 points
> 
> if so, any flomos out there that want to give me 18 points plus paq?


I'll bet you 1k for even money floyd vs manny


----------



## quincy k

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I've bet with a foo online before, won, and then they were nowhere to be found. Simply put my rules aren't going to bend for a random internet poster.
> 
> You sound eager. Why don't you work out a bet with him.


what?

im ready to drop 1k from my neteller(if chb is based outside the US or any other restricted neteller locations) account into the account of checkhookboxing if they will allow it.

the you put your 1k into checkhookboxing and we have a deal

Account: *Verified*
*Available balance 2,495.92 USD*


*English















*
*Sign out*


*Welcome *
*







*



what are you talking about nowhere to be found? that has nothing to do with anything as chb will have the money

now that we have that settled(if chb allows the holding of deposits), do you have any other reasons why you dont want to back your mouth with your money?

we can do it for $100.00, surely you have that much faith in your mouth, right?

im not trying to harass you as thats not my personality; im just trying to figure out if you really believe in 10-2 or 9-3


----------



## Carpe Diem

voodoo5 said:


> They do.
> But the common faces look so much worse after a Pac fight.


Manny is a volume puncher who unloads with punches in bunches . Floyd is a precise puncher who throws well-timed 1-2's. One breaks you down with accumulation of punches, and the other systematically picks you apart with precise well-timed, well-placed 1-2's. Manny can deal with Maidana's style easier because he's a more active puncher than Floyd.

You have to be very active to keep a guy like Maidana, prime Hatton off of you, otherwise they'll just crowd you on the ropes and smother your offense. Floyd is smart enough to deal with it, but his style isn't suitable to deal with opponents who can physically bully him with rough tactics and give him no space to operate. He doesn't let his hands go enough, but he has good enough footwork and knowledge to beat those type of opponents.

Manny's style will give him problems, but Floyd is great at finding a strategy that works and keeps on doing it by mixing up his attacks. I wouldn't be surprised if Manny wins, but i am very confident that Floyd will beat him.


----------



## tliang1000

@Bogotazo, @quincy k

i'm interested in a bet. lets go. Quincy K i know you are a pacturd and you think i'm a flomo. Let's get it done boy.


----------



## quincy k

tliang1000 said:


> I'll bet you 1k for even money floyd vs manny


why the fuk would i bet you even money when paq is currently a +250?

how about you give me 18 points and paq and the loser leaves this forum?

you have said before that paq is going to get schooled. floyd is going to beat that ass.

floyd wins by 19 points i leave

paq loses by 18 points you leave

put up or shut up


----------



## tliang1000

@quincy k

I'll bet 1k vs 1k. I bet that floyd will beat Manny. Don't be a pussy.


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> *why the fuk would i bet you even money when paq is currently a +250?
> *
> how about you give me 18 points and paq and the loser leaves this forum?
> 
> you have said before that paq is going to get schooled. floyd is going to beat that ass.
> 
> floyd wins by 19 points i leave
> 
> paq loses by 18 points you leave
> 
> put up or shut up


I was hoping you will say this. Meanwhile you think is ok to bet Leon +18points for even fucking money? gtfo. You wanna bet someone +18points you are betting a -2000 rate fool.

You are a pussy contradicting bitch. You run your mouth on Floyd like he is a fraud and a bum. You need to prove your bitch ass and back up your words far more than me puta.


----------



## quincy k

tliang1000 said:


> @*quincy k*
> 
> I'll bet 1k vs 1k. I bet that floyd will beat Manny. Don't be a pussy.


would you just stfu you fuken clown. theyre are grow men on this forum you fuken clown

*Floyd Mayweather v Manny Pacquiao - Bout BettingX
*
*Manny Pacquiao @ +275*

http://sports.williamhill.com/bet/en-gb/betting/c/10/Boxing.html


----------



## tliang1000

@ quincy K,

Trying to rip people off on here and boasting like you are a badass with +18points.
You are a fucking pussy, and this shows it. 
I try to con you for +250 money while you are offering a bet that should return at a +1000 ???? Don't try to con someone. Be a man ya bitch.


----------



## tliang1000

Boxing Future _Odds_ provided by VegasInsider.com, along with more boxing information for your sports gaming and _betting_ needs. ... _Mayweather vs_. Pacquiao (5/2/15). Matchup, _Odds_. _Floyd Mayweather_, -295. _Manny_ Pacquiao, +230 ...

Quit trying to rip people off quincy. I see odds as low as +200 for return.


----------



## quincy k

tliang1000 said:


> @ quincy K,
> 
> Trying to rip people off on here and boasting like you are a badass with +18points.
> You are a fucking pussy, and this shows it.
> I try to con you for +250 money while you are offering a bet at a +1000 return???? Don't try to con someone. Be a man ya bitch.


where do you see a +1000 return?

why do you continue to caption my posts when ive told you that you are my ignore list?

calling me pussy o the internet?

understood

i guess the internet is the only place a a little boy like you (5'8"135 pounds) can be a tough guy


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> where do you see a +1000 return?
> 
> why do you continue to caption my posts when ive told you that you are my ignore list?
> 
> calling me pussy o the internet?
> 
> understood
> 
> i guess the internet is the only place a a little boy like you (5'8"135 pounds) can be a tough guy


Use your common sense puta. -300 for Floyd to win str8 up. For Floyd to win by decision would be around +250, so what do you think Floyd would be at for a complete utter schooling of 9-3, 9-3, 9-3 scorecard and thats a push at +18points. Floyd would need to win by 19points of 9-3, 9-3, 10-2. +1000 is going to be close, wait for the lines if you think i'm going to be wrong. and what if Floyd kos pac??? And it is a loss as well so i wouldn't be surprise that it pays over +1000. Unless you count a ko win as a win auto. I know this much it ain't even money like you trying to con leon into. You are bitch made for that.

And my 135lbs ass will beat your ass bring it punk.


----------



## quincy k

tliang1000 said:


> Boxing Future _Odds_ provided by VegasInsider.com, along with more boxing information for your sports gaming and _betting_ needs. ... _Mayweather vs_. Pacquiao (5/2/15). Matchup, _Odds_. _Floyd Mayweather_, -295. _Manny_ Pacquiao, +230 ...
> 
> Quit trying to rip people off quincy. I see odds as low as +200 for return.


what do you not understand about william hill, a publcally traded company, offering paq at +275?

http://sports.williamhill.com/bet/en-gb/betting/c/10/Boxing.html

Manny Pacquiao +275

now, are you saying that paq +18 points is going to be +1000?


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> what do you not understand about william hill, a publcally traded company, offering paq at +275?
> 
> http://sports.williamhill.com/bet/en-gb/betting/c/10/Boxing.html
> 
> Manny Pacquiao +275
> 
> now, are you saying that paq +18 points is going to be +1000?


Wait for the line if u think i'm way off but like i said you got pissy when i offer even money for pac rate of +200-275 while you are trying to con people for +18points for Pac for even money. Who is low down here?


----------



## quincy k

tliang1000 said:


> Use your common sense puta. -300 for Floyd to win str8 up. For Floyd to win by decision would be around +250, so what do you think Floyd would be at for a complete utter schooling of 9-3, 9-3, 9-3 scorecard and thats a push at +18points. Floyd would need to win by 19points of 9-3, 9-3, 10-2. +1000 is going to be close, wait for the lines if you think i'm going to be wrong. and what if Floyd kos pac??? And it is a loss as well so i wouldn't be surprise that it pays over +1000. Unless you count a ko win as a win auto. I know this much it ain't even money like you trying to con leon into. You are bitch made for that.
> 
> And my 135lbs ass will beat your ass bring it punk.


i will bet you right now that paq +18 points will not be offered at +1000

we will use the bet 365 line when it comes out.

http://www.bet365.com/home/FlashGen4/WebConsoleApp.asp?&cb=105802115348

loser leaves the forum

put up or stfu


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Carpe Diem said:


> Manny is a volume puncher who unloads with punches in bunches . Floyd is a precise puncher who throws well-timed 1-2's. One breaks you down with accumulation of punches, and the other systematically picks you apart with precise well-timed, well-placed 1-2's. Manny can deal with Maidana's style easier because he's a more active puncher than Floyd.
> 
> You have to be very active to keep a guy like Maidana, prime Hatton off of you, otherwise they'll just crowd you on the ropes and smother your offense. Floyd is smart enough to deal with it, but his style isn't suitable to deal with opponents who can physically bully him with rough tactics and give him no space to operate. He doesn't let his hands go enough, but he has good enough footwork and knowledge to beat those type of opponents.
> 
> i am very confident that Floyd will beat him.


would rep if there was a button

Even with all that in mind Ricky wasn't very effective. He won a round


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> *i will bet you right now that paq +18 points will not be offered at +1000
> *
> we will use the bet 365 line when it comes out.
> 
> loser leaves the forum
> 
> put up or stfu


:rofl You are all about forcing people to take a narrow bet while you everything else huh. If you are scare to lose then don't bet.
I might be a little off on +1000 more or less but I know for damn sure that Pac +18points ain't gonna be EVEN FUCKING MONEY. How about we take that bet instead???? yeah, i thought so.

Bet me Pac vs Floyd str8 up. and if we doing off the books it is going to be the underdog rate. whatever Pac is rated at is what i am paying. You ain't the books, i'm not paying the middle cut.


----------



## quincy k

tliang1000 said:


> :rofl You are all about forcing people to take a narrow bet while you everything else huh. If you are scare to lose then don't bet.
> I might be a little off on +1000 more or less but I know for damn sure that Pac +18points ain't gonna be EVEN FUCKING MONEY. How about we take that bet instead???? yeah, i thought so.
> 
> Bet me Pac vs Floyd str8 up. and if we doing off the books it is going to be the underdog rate. whatever Pac is rated at is what i am paying. You ain't the books, i'm not paying the middle cut.


you opened your mouth and said +1000 on paq +18 points

we use the bet365 line the day the prop is offered which will may be offered as ealry as a week after the open

+1000 and up i leave

+990 and lower you leave

whats it going to be, 135-pound tough guy?


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> you opened your mouth and said +1000 on paq +18 points
> 
> we use the bet365 line the day the prop is offered which will may be offered as ealry as a week after the open
> 
> +1000 and up i leave
> 
> +990 and lower you leave
> 
> whats it going to be, 135-pound tough guy?


First of all, you need to bring your real alt bc i know Quincy K is your alt. 
Second of all it it is +999.5 and under and establish what happens if Floyd kos manny.
third of all if you want to take what i said, then we need to take what you said. Even money at +18 is way off the radar so don't give me that.

Lastly, be a man and take my offer to for a str8 up bet. After weeks of calling Floyd is scare and a fraud, you should have no problem taking manny for the plus money.


----------



## quincy k

tliang1000 said:


> First of all, you need to bring your real alt bc i know Quincy K is your alt.
> Second of all it it is +999.5 and under and establish what happens if Floyd kos manny.
> third of all if you want to take what i said, then we need to take what you said. Even money at +18 is way off the radar so don't give me that.
> 
> Lastly, be a man and take my offer to for a str8 up bet. After weeks of calling Floyd is scare and a fraud, you should have no problem taking manny for the plus money.


right now i cold care less if floyd kos manny regarding our bet that paq +18 points will not be offered at +1000 or higher on the bet365 opening line

you said paq +18 points is going to be offered at +1000 and i say no

loser leaves the forum

let me guess, this is the part when your skinny 135 pound azz talks shit to the 250 pound guy at the bar, he invites you step outside and you weaselly make your exit out the bathroom window?

by the way you dumfuk, trashbags asked me a couple days ago on this very thread if someone put a gun to my head, without taking odds on the fight into consideration, whose going to win and i said floyd.

so stop trying to change the subject and do we have a bet or not

loser leaves the forum


----------



## church11

Mayweather vs Pacquiao: Bringing out the best in people since 2009.


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> *right now i cold care less if floyd kos manny regarding our bet that paq +18 points* will not be offered at +1000 or higher on the bet365 opening line
> 
> you said paq +18 points is going to be offered at +1000 and i say no
> 
> loser leaves the forum
> 
> let me guess, this is the part when your skinny 135 pound azz talks shit to the 250 pound guy at the bar, he invites you step outside and you weaselly make your exit out the bathroom window?
> 
> by the way you dumfuk, trashbags asked me a couple days ago on this very thread if someone put a gun to my head, without taking odds on the fight into consideration, whose going to win and i said floyd.
> 
> so stop trying to change the subject and do we have a bet or not
> 
> loser leaves the forum


I'm one of the few who thinks Floyd could possibly stop Manny *so WTF would i bet against myself huh?* If Floyd KOs Manny who wins? You sound like ARUM trying to get me to commit to something without all the details. You think i'm a rookie gambler? You are a troll so you leaving the forum doesn't mean shit. Put up money for it.
Anyone weaseling is your bitchass who got exposed by me for conning the floyd fans making a ridiculous offer to non gamblers. Shameless, but i don't expect anything less from your type.

Bring your ass in front of me and i'll beat your ass. I'll take that bet anyday bro.


----------



## DobyZhee

tliang1000 said:


> First of all, you need to bring your real alt bc i know Quincy K is your alt.
> Second of all it it is +999.5 and under and establish what happens if Floyd kos manny.
> third of all if you want to take what i said, then we need to take what you said. Even money at +18 is way off the radar so don't give me that.
> 
> Lastly, be a man and take my offer to for a str8 up bet. After weeks of calling Floyd is scare and a fraud, you should have no problem taking manny for the plus money.


i had this bet discussion with flomos.

told the guy I'd leave the forum for 3 months if Floyd doesn't fight Pac May doesnt fight May 2nd.

He would leave if Pac May gets made.

He never took the bet.

Tliang went from +1000 to even money. basically pulled a Floyd and backed out from his initial offer. Go figure..

I think +240 is fair. even money..da fuck outta here.


quincy k said:


> you opened your mouth and said +1000 on paq +18 points
> 
> we use the bet365 line the day the prop is offered which will may be offered as ealry as a week after the open
> 
> +1000 and up i leave
> 
> +990 and lower you leave
> 
> whats it going to be, 135-pound tough guy?


----------



## quincy k

tliang1000 said:


> I'm one of the few who thinks Floyd could possibly stop Manny *so WTF would i bet against myself huh?* If Floyd KOs Manny who wins? You sound like ARUM trying to get me to commit to something without all the details. You think i'm a rookie gambler? You are a troll so you leaving the forum doesn't mean shit. Put up money for it.
> Anyone weaseling is your bitchass who got exposed by me for conning the floyd fans making a ridiculous offer to non gamblers. Shameless, but i don't expect anything less from your type.
> 
> Bring your ass in front of me and i'll beat your ass. I'll take that bet anyday bro.


a ko would win in point betting

now that we have that clear.

you say that paq+18 points is going to be offered at +1000 and i say no

do we have a lifetime ban bet or not?


----------



## tliang1000

@ quincy K . I said +1000 would be offered for Floyd to dominate by -18.5 points, and you said +999.5 would be offered or below. 

Here are the terms
1) If Floyd scores a ko i win.
2) point spread is at +18.5, 18 is a push. 


100 dollars for our bet. need to be decided by today or it is off the table.


----------



## quincy k

tliang1000 said:


> I'm one of the few who thinks Floyd could possibly stop Manny *so WTF would i bet against myself huh?* If Floyd KOs Manny who wins? You sound like ARUM trying to get me to commit to something without all the details. You think i'm a rookie gambler? You are a troll so you leaving the forum doesn't mean shit. Put up money for it.
> _*Anyone weaseling is your bitchass who got exposed by me for conning the floyd fans making a ridiculous offer to non gamblers. *_Shameless, but i don't expect anything less from your type.
> 
> Bring your ass in front of me and i'll beat your ass. I'll take that bet anyday bro.


good grief you are a clown

i offered paq+18 points to @Sexy Sergio for even money

you are saying that paq +18 points is going to be offered at + money

how i am conning floyd fans, you dumfuk, when they can buy something for even money when they think that it is going to be offered at negative money?

the bets work in an inverse manner you dumfuk


----------



## tliang1000

DobyZhee said:


> i had this bet discussion with flomos.
> 
> told the guy I'd leave the forum for 3 months if Floyd doesn't fight Pac May doesnt fight May 2nd.
> 
> He would leave if Pac May gets made.
> 
> He never took the bet.
> 
> Tliang went from +1000 to even money. basically pulled a Floyd and backed out from his initial offer. Go figure..
> 
> I think +240 is fair. even money..da fuck outta here.


Doby you are lost.
I was watching Quincy K's con job he is trying to pressure leon to take so i offered him a less ridiculous bet. Get it right. He offer 1k vs 1k against Leon stating that if Floyd doesn't beat Pac by 18points then he wins 1k.

I offered Quincy an even money bet for floyd vs Manny str8up. He trying to justify something that will pay big return as even money so i told him that Pac losing by 18points WOULD NOT BE EVEN FUCKING MONEY and more so at around +1000.


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> good grief you are a clown
> 
> i offered paq+18 points to @Sexy Sergio for even money
> 
> you are saying that paq +18 points is going to be offered at + money
> 
> how i am conning floyd fans, you dumfuk, when they can buy something for even money when they think that it is going to be offered at negative money?
> 
> the bets work in an inverse manner you dumfuk


You will fail as an oddsmaker, Don't quit your dayjob son. you got to be an idiot to take -18points for Floyd for even money. 9 rounds to 3 more or less on all score card for even money???? Even the biggest flomo would bet against Floyd.


----------



## quincy k

tliang1000 said:


> @ quincy K . I said +1000 would be offered for Floyd to dominate by -18.5 points, and you said +999.5 would be offered or below.
> 
> Here are the terms
> 1) If Floyd scores a ko i win.
> 2) point spread is at +18.5, 18 is a push.
> 
> 100 dollars for our bet. need to be decided by today or it is off the table.


how is 18 a push if a fighter is getting +18.5? where did you learn you math skills?

now, you claimed that paq +18 points is going to be offered at +1000 and i said no, claiming that i was "conning" sexy sergio which is impossible because he would be buying somehing at even money when it is offered at negative money. i understand that youre a dumfuk that cannot comprehend this but that is to be expected from a 135 pound wannabe tough-guy

now, do we have a bet that if paq +18 is not offered at below +1000 you leave the forum and if offered at +1000 higher i leave the forum?


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> how is 18 a push if a fighter is getting +18.5? where did you learn you math skills? now, you claimed that paq +18 points is going to be offered at +1000 and i said no, claiming that i was "conning" sexy sergio which is impossible because he would be buying somehing at even money when it is offered at negative money. i understand that youre a dumfuk that cannot comprehend this but that is to be expected from a 135 pound wannabe tough-guy now, do we have a bet that if paq +18 is not offered at below +1000 you leave the forum and if offered at +1000 higher i leave the forum?


 BC i don't want you to think i'm taking advantage on your stupid ass initial bet, which you originally offered a bet where the outcome can be a push GOOD FUCKING LORD U ARE ABOUT STUPID. So the actual bet should be -18.5 or +18.5 and 18 is a draw/push. DUH mofo! You need some common sense skills. I said one hunit fool. I'm not betting on a banned with a trool/alt.


----------



## quincy k

tliang1000 said:


> Seriously bro? I know we bump heads but comparing me to those bias buffoons? _*I actually follow the sport and one of the best handicappers in boxing period.*_


lmfao

you think im "conning" @sexy sergio by offering him paq+18 points at even money when youre dumbazz thinks it will be offered at +1000?

most people that gamble would think that im giving him a great deal you clown


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> lmfao
> 
> you think im "conning" @sexy sergio by offering him paq+18 points at even money when youre dumbazz thinks it will be offered at +1000?
> 
> most people that gamble would think that im giving him a great deal you clown


You don't even know how to set a line. You should you wanna bet against me???

*Mofo much you wanna bet that the bet you offered Leon would be closer to +1000 then even fucking money?
I'll take a lifetime banned on that bet.
*
Bet it today before line comes out.


----------



## quincy k

tliang1000 said:


> BC i don't want you to think i'm taking advantage on your stupid ass initial bet, which you originally offered a bet where the outcome can be a push GOOD FUCKING LORD U ARE ABOUT STUPID. So the actual bet should be -18.5 or +18.5 and 18 is a draw/push. DUH mofo! You need some common sense skills. I said one hunit fool. I'm not betting on a banned with a trool/alt.


youve been on this site four months longer than me

so that means im an alt and youre not?

seriously, how in the world did you come up wit the conclusion that i was conning sexy sergio by offering him something at even money when he wouldve had to pay negative money?

you are seriously that fuken dumb?


----------



## SouthPaw

The fight is happening. Even if Floyd comes to stink out the joint, he's going to have problems with Manny's speed. Floyd is still plenty fast himself, but he's clearly not as sharp anymore. His punches have way less snap and are less accurate. As a JoyBoy, i will be nervous.


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> youve been on this site four months longer than me
> 
> so that means im an alt and youre not?
> 
> seriously, how in the world did you come up wit the conclusion that i was conning sexy sergio by offering him something at even money when he wouldve had to pay negative money?
> 
> you are seriously that fuken dumb?


It just shows that you don't bet on boxing that much. Floyd by decision would likely be +200-300 right there bc it is a single outcome, when you get into how less of round a fighter can lose then obviously get more and more plus money. GGG is -2500 to win but he winning by ko is -800 and +500 for a decision. From a 25-1 favorite to -800 and +500 and you don't think is possible for Floyd to hit +1000 on a dominant showing like 9-3 across 3 judges?

I'm doing u a favor man. YDSABetting.


----------



## quincy k

tliang1000 said:


> You don't even know how to set a line. You should you wanna bet against me???
> 
> *Mofo much you wanna bet that the bet you offered Leon would be closer to +1000 then even fucking money?
> I'll take a lifetime banned on that bet.
> *
> Bet it today before line comes out.


can you please explain to sexy sergio and myself how i was attempting to "con" him by offering him something that he could buy for even money when you are claiming that he would have to pay negative money? as much as -1000? most people that have an iq over 80 and have actually gambled before would think that only a complete moron would think that i am "conning" him.

please explain.


----------



## quincy k

tliang1000 said:


> It just shows that you don't bet on boxing that much. Floyd by decision would likely be +200-300 right there bc it is a single outcome, when you get into how less of round a fighter can lose then obviously get more and more plus money. GGG is -2500 to win but he winning by ko is -800 and +500 for a decision. From a 25-1 favorite to -800 and +500 and _*you don't think is possible for Floyd to hit +1000 on a dominant showing like 9*_-*3 across 3 judges? *
> 
> I'm doing u a favor man. YDSABetting.


wtf?

you said paq+18 is going to be +1000

now from what i gather here you are saying that mayweather-18 is going to be +1000?

im confused, are you saying

is it paq +18 for +1000?

of mayweather -18 for +1000?

for every plus there has to be a minus


----------



## tliang1000

quincy k said:


> wtf?
> 
> you said paq+18 is going to be +1000
> 
> now from what i gather here you are saying that mayweather-18 is going to be +1000?
> 
> im confused, are you saying
> 
> is it paq +18 for +1000?
> 
> of mayweather -18 for +1000?
> 
> for every plus there has to be a minus


I'm saying for Floyd to dominant Pac -18.5 points would be around +1000.
Every plus doesn't have to be a minus if the odds are close. -300 is not big enough to have a minus on singular outcomes and when you are talking about -18.5 handicap then Plus money will most definitely be offered. If Oddsmakers think Floyd will school Pac 9-3 on all scorecards, he would be a 10-1 favorite.


----------



## tliang1000

Put it this way. As shitty as you are in setting the odds. and you are more than willing to offer that bet to Leon, shows that you know that it is a tall order for Floyd to dominant Pac 9 rounds to 3. And you think Floyd will beat Pac, So that itself should tell you that it shouldn't be *even money*.


----------



## Bogotazo

quincy k said:


> 18 points?
> 
> the offer is open to anyone and its irrelevant why i think paq/mayweather is going to be close. all that is relevant is that im ready to back up my mouth with my money; the easiest and quickest way to distinguish those that truly believe that they know what theyre talking about and those that dont.
> @Bogotazo
> 
> youre a mod here, right?
> 
> if you guys want to stop the childish bickering, name calling, condescending and derogatory remarks that denigrates your forum maybe you guys can set something up and hold an escrow.
> 
> im comfortable with you guys holding 1k of my money just as im confident as paq +18 points
> 
> if so, any flomos out there that want to give me 18 points plus paq?


Well it's relevant to my interest :lol: I'd like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## quincy k

Bogotazo said:


> Well it's relevant to my interest :lol: I'd like to hear your thoughts.


im busy this whole weekend; people from the states visiting me here for superbowl sunday.

i like paq at +300 at the open and then want to live bet floyd after round four at hopefully -150 or lower

i am fairly confident that paq is going to win the first four rounds 3-1 or 4-0 because roach and manny know that they have to if they have any chances of winning. paq is also dominant in the first parts of fights because of his speed and angles. once floyd starts to time manny and counter pÃ*q mayweather should pull ahead and win the fight on points.

the fact that floyd got hit by the most amount of punches in maidana 1 followed by throwing the least amount of punches in maidana 2(330) is not good

i think both fighters are equally faded and that the outcome now would not have been very much different in 2010 so no excuses for either fighter...flomos or pactards


----------



## Bogotazo

quincy k said:


> im busy this whole weekend; people from the states visiting me here for superbowl sunday.
> 
> i like paq at +300 at the open and then want to live bet floyd after round four at hopefully -150 or lower
> 
> i am fairly confident that paq is going to win the first four rounds 3-1 or 4-0 because roach and manny know that they have to if they have any chances of winning. paq is also dominant in the first parts of fights because of his speed and angles. once floyd starts to time manny and counter pï¿½*q mayweather should pull ahead and win the fight on points.
> 
> the fact that floyd got hit by the most amount of punches in maidana 1 followed by throwing the least amount of punches in maidana 2(330) is not good
> 
> i think both fighters are equally faded and that the outcome now would not have been very much different in 2010 so no excuses for either fighter...flomos or pactards


Not a bad analysis. They've both definitely slipped, although Carpe Diem's comparison video makes me think Floyd looks more preserved, extremely quick in Maidana 2 despite being very negative and skittish.


----------



## bballchump11

Bob Arum: Deal close on megafight



> The megafight that the boxing world has been clamoring for between Manny Pacquiao and Floyd Mayweather Jr. should be finalized in "the next couple days," Top Rank promoter Bob Arum told the New York Post.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

GODDAMMIT BOB SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BE COOL

Why does this fat cunt have to open his mouth every 4 minutes? Keep it fucking shut until its done you snake.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> Bob Arum: Deal close on megafight


Is this the first time bop has said fight is close to being finalized

There been so much bs throughout the years. Couldn't keep up with all of it


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> Reading your posts. It's sad that you somehow think Floyd talking to PacquiAo is some kind of proof he always wanted it. It's almost as if all the changing demands, the 40m flat offer, the Brian Jenny interviews where he states "I have great advisors" when continually asked why he won't fight PacquiAo, the contradictions "pacquiAo is next" I never said that...and many more, all that disappears because Floyd exchanged numbers with PacquiAo?
> 
> I'm glad he SEEMS to want it now, if he met him with intention of smoothing things out then all credit. But don't gliat like a kid as if this proves anything. What it proves is Msyweather had the power to make this fight happen and never did until now. He was losing May 2, had run out of excuses, SHO lost money on all fights bar Canelo, Moonves was demanding the fight, even Edpiniza tweeted "to whom a lot is given a lot is expected" clearly aimed at the situation
> 
> Well done Floyd for walking up to Pac after 6 years. Is that what you want to hear...oh boy


No this single incident isn't the proof. It is on top of the other proof that I have gathered over the past 6 years that Floyd always wanted it. Like what has already been mentioned, Actions speak louder than words. Floyd's actions have proven he wanted the fight. And you mean the Brian Kenny interview where he says "If Pacquiao wants it next, then he can get it". Then he starts negotiations with him 2 hours after Pacquiao's next bout.

And Mayweather tried using that same power in 2012. He called Manny directly and Manny's team had no intention in negotiating. They just fell back on Manny's cut and an imaginary stadium.

The only difference now is that Manny's in a position where he has to fight Mayweather. He was knocked out by Marquez and his last fight did around 300K ppv buys (Mayweather vs Baldomir did more). So now they think it's time to cash out


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Is this the first time bop has said fight is close to being finalized
> 
> There been so much bs throughout the years. Couldn't keep up with all of it


I think he may have said it back in 2009 when everything was agreed to and before Manny freaked out about the drug testing


----------



## Tko6

bballchump11 said:


> No this single incident isn't the proof. It is on top of the other proof that I have gathered over the past 6 years that Floyd always wanted it.


I'm not sure what's funnier, the thought of you trekking through the Amazon searching for Floyd's backbone (Raiders of the Lost Spine?), or what you present as 'proof' as if your extreme bias never came into your 'proof gathering'. The fact that Pac took Floyd to court should be evidence enough that he was deeply offended by the PED accusations and drug testing demands, the fact that Floyd was so non-credible a witness just adds to it. If Pac had made these demands, slipped in and out of retirement, gone on vacation, worried about his health, etc, you'd be screaming to the rafters (as we all would), except that we know all Pac doesn't seem to care who he faces, his record attests to that. The only real proof in all this indicates that Floyd never wanted this fight at all and he's under a lot of pressure from all sides to make the fight now.

As for Kenny interviews, I remember when Floyd ridiculed Mosley as a potential opponent because he had 5 losses. Guess who he was facing within 2 fights? Floyd has zero credibility with anyone outside of Flomo-land and if his own fans had called his bullshit, we'd have seen this fight when it really mattered 5-6 years ago, and probably some other great fights as well. As it is, Floyd's bullshit has already cost us Canelo-Cotto, unless you REALLY want to blame Pac for that too. . .


----------



## Abraham

My current thoughts on the situation...(Jan 30th, 2015 6:02 pm est)...the fight still isn't going to happen. My thought is this: what is the meeting at the game going to solve that couldn't have been solved already? How does that meeting change anything? I definitely don't think that them being at the same game was some kind of esoteric wink for what's to come, because if it was, then there would have been no need for the face to face on the court, or in Pac's hotel room. 

The fight is NOT happening. Mark my words, guys.


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> My current thoughts on the situation...(Jan 30th, 2015 6:02 pm est)...the fight still isn't going to happen. My thought is this: what is the meeting at the game going to solve that couldn't have been solved already? How does that meeting change anything? I definitely don't think that them being at the same game was some kind of esoteric wink for what's to come, because if it was, then there would have been no need for the face to face on the court, or in Pac's hotel room.
> 
> The fight is NOT happening. Mark my words, guys.


you bet your life and house on the fight not happening. I'm holding you to that :good


----------



## GlassJaw

Coming soon: Mayweather-Cotto II at a 155 pound catch weight for the lineal middleweight title


----------



## Mexi-Box

GlassJaw said:


> Coming soon: Mayweather-Cotto II at a 155 pound catch weight for the lineal middleweight title


HAHAH! Love that avatar. Is that from the episode where he plays the "Trashman" and gashes Cricket's neck with a trashcan? Man, that episode has me rolling!

If not, don't tell me because I haven't seen the recent seasons. It's on Netflix, and I'm going to catch up on them soon.


----------



## bballchump11

GlassJaw said:


> Coming soon: Mayweather-Cotto II at a 155 pound catch weight for the lineal middleweight title


you better hope so


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561222094810128384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561221756472406016


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> you bet your life and house on the fight not happening. I'm holding you to that :good


Figurative speech, obviously, but you know what I mean.


----------



## bballchump11

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxin...fight-nears-fruition-is-on-hbo-190009576.html



> Unless one of the fighters has a late change of heart, which is possible but seems unlikely, the only barrier remaining would be for Showtime and HBO to finalize a deal...
> 
> That's where its role in the making the Mayweather-Pacqiuao fight comes into play. When Mayweather visited Pacquiao in his Miami hotel suite on Tuesday, the discussion largely centered around a broadcast issue that concerned Mayweather.
> 
> Pacquiao adviser Michael Koncz told Yahoo Sports he'd resolved the issue by working with promoter Bob Arum and HBO CEO Richard Plepler.
> 
> "We talked to Bob and Richard and got that handled pretty quickly," Koncz said.
> But there is no deal in place between the networks yet. It is believed that if the fighters reach a deal, each network will supply two broadcasters, creating a four-man crew. There would be no 24/7 or All-Access series; rather, each network would produce a one-hour preview show on its contracted fighter.
> 
> The talks to conclude the networks' side of the deal are being overseen by Plepler and CBS Corp. CEO Leslie Moonves.


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561221756472406016


:lol:

:rolleyes


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> :lol:
> 
> :rolleyes


Ey making a contract for a joint broadcast is very complicated. Think about all to of all of the small seemingly insignificant things they have to work out that are actually vital. If this was a only on one network, then a fight would already be official


----------



## PetetheKing

tliang1000 said:


> I have always thought that Floyd is quicker than Pac in single shots and maybe 1-2s but Manny got the upper hand when throwing 4-5 punch combos. I think the reason why is bc of Floyd's fundamentals and superior footwork being able to get shots of perfectly timed while Pac have to rev his engine up a bit but once he gets going, he is very fast and he got a great gas tank to constantly firing.


I agree with this, though, I think that even 1-2-3 punches in Floyd is now faster in little combinations. At least according to that footage. And Manny always rivaled Floyd's one shot at a time speed but now it's not even a contest. Yeah, Pac keeps firing and maybe puts more into his shots but still...


----------



## Macho_Grande

TMZ saying its a done deal


----------



## Guest

Macho_Grande said:


> TMZ saying its a done deal


lol they don't know shit about boxing.


----------



## GlassJaw

Mexi-Box said:


> HAHAH! Love that avatar. Is that from the episode where he plays the "Trashman" and gashes Cricket's neck with a trashcan? Man, that episode has me rolling!
> 
> If not, don't tell me because I haven't seen the recent seasons. It's on Netflix, and I'm going to catch up on them soon.


Haha it sure is. I fucking love his character on that show


----------



## GlassJaw

bballchump11 said:


> you better hope so


Why? I been wanting to see Mayweather-Pacquiao since 2010. Unlike you I am not a huge fanboy of one fighter, and I just like to see good fights. Yes I will be rooting for Pacquiao to win, but if he doesn't it wont end my world like it will yours if Mayweather loses.


----------



## bballchump11

I spent all of yesterday talking shit, I'll try to re frame from that today and bring yall news.


----------



## Deckard

manny signing his death warrant. gonna get his ass whooped.


----------



## TSOL

bballchump11 said:


> I spent all of yesterday talking shit, I'll try to re frame from that today and bring yall news.


...

:yikes


----------



## TSOL

espinoza, rafael, sports illustrated and b-hop are saying they're not quite there yet...


----------



## Mal

From what I've read, the networks are still hashing out their participation.


----------



## Satan

TSOL said:


> espinoza, rafael, sports illustrated and b-hop are saying they're not quite there yet...


Are you Jack Grisham?


----------



## Mexi-Box

bballchump11 said:


> I spent all of yesterday talking shit, I'll try to re frame from that today and bring yall news.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561335915927588864


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> I spent all of yesterday talking shit, I'll try to re frame from that today and bring yall news.


TMZ, dude? You've really disappointed me in this thread.


----------



## church11

Abraham said:


> TMZ, dude? You've really disappointed me in this thread.


People are just dumping any news/updates/rumours in here man. Nothing to get disappointed in. We're all excited.


----------



## tezel8764




----------



## Satan

You know I have a feeling if this fight actually does happen it will be a disappointment overall. Kind of like how De La Hoya-Trinidad was. The best fight that can be made out there that everyone is hyped about, and then does not live up to the hype. This would be more disappointing though since we have been waiting and hearing about it for 5 years now


----------



## Abraham

More like this...


----------



## Abraham

Satan said:


> You know I have a feeling if this fight actually does happen it will be a disappointment overall. Kind of like how De La Hoya-Trinidad was. The best fight that can be made out there that everyone is hyped about, and then does not live up to the hype. This would be more disappointing though since we have been waiting and hearing about it for 5 years now


I don't think the fight is going to happen, but if it did, I don't think it would be as much as a dud as a lot of people say.


----------



## Satan

Abraham said:


> I don't think the fight is going to happen, but if it did, I don't think it would be as much as a dud as a lot of people say.


I don't think it will either, and maybe I'm just pessimistic, but I think after so many years of hype and waiting and waiting for it, that it wouldn't be as exciting as we expected.


----------



## Swollen Liver

Abraham said:


> TMZ, dude? You've really disappointed me in this thread.


Well....they announced Michael Jackson's death before all the mainstream media and did the same with the Ray Rice video. I tend to believe them this time.


----------



## PetetheKing

It'll definitely be anticlimactic. I want to see Floyd try walking Manny down just for the challenge. That would be pretty badass but if does the absolute reverse in ways in a minimalistic affair he's going to be in a lose lose with most boxing fans. But it will cement his legacy in the long run so who cares.


----------



## Bogotazo

*Report: Mayweather-Pacquiao fight should be finalized in the 'next couple of days'
*
http://www.thescore.com/news/690983


----------



## Bogotazo

PetetheKing said:


> It'll definitely be anticlimactic. I want to see Floyd try walking Manny down just for the challenge. That would be pretty badass but if does the absolute reverse in ways in a minimalistic affair he's going to be in a lose lose with most boxing fans. But it will cement his legacy in the long run so who cares.


I think it's just going to be over before we know what happened. Eyes will be cemented to the screen. I just hope Manny takes it seriously. I think he knows it's not just another fight.


----------



## tezel8764




----------



## tezel8764

@Bogotazo

I don't really care, finally the eyes of the world will be on Boxing. I wasn't even born yet when FOTC Happened or Rumble in The Jungle. It's cool to be apart of this event even if the final fight maybe stink or whatever. I can't wait.


----------



## Bogotazo

tezel8764 said:


> @Bogotazo
> 
> I don't really care, finally the eyes of the world will be on Boxing. I wasn't even born yet when FOTC Happened or Rumble in The Jungle. It's cool to be apart of this event even if the final fight maybe stink or whatever. I can't wait.


Yeah it had to happen. It's our generations version of that, even if late. It matters, even if it doesn't. It matters.


----------



## Jun

Fucking finally! The only reason I want this fight to happen is so that people will finally shut the fuck up about it and move on...


----------



## PetetheKing

Bogotazo said:


> I think it's just going to be over before we know what happened. Eyes will be cemented to the screen. I just hope Manny takes it seriously. I think he knows it's not just another fight.


But if you think Manny's physically regressed and can't fight three minutes of a full round anymore. Or if he's off EPO now or whatever (Assuming that played a factor in his conditioning while moving up. I'm just placating the haters though it's not inconceivable) and just can't be the Tazmanian Pac of old. If that doesn't exist anymore, no amount of preparation can do much. There's a reason why Pac has done worse and worse against Marquez as the years have gone on. Yes, he looked great in the last fight against Marquez before the stoppage but Marquez was nearing 40, seemingly built for power-punching that fight which may have affected his reflexes and mobility (It seemed that way from my viewings, at least reflex-wise, not to completely discredit Manny's great performance).

Being more refined isn't the problem, but the Tanzanian pressure, unpredictable, the footspeed & angles are not nearly as much of a staple to his game as they once were. I think Pac has done sensational these last few years for a fighter whose style is very much reliant on athleticism, pushing mid to late 30's, and has multiple wars under his belt. Where is the precedence for that kind of athletic pressure fighting, going this strong in a 20+ career in a division where he's still substantially smaller than his opposition. That's how much of a phenom Pac is to have had this kind of longevity considering his style, attributes, and ring wars. I also think it speaks volume on how shallow and few and far between the top quality depth pool is in boxing. Five years ago the division looked stacked. It's having a mini-resurgence now with Khan, Thurman, and Brooks arrival however. The Golden Boy Top Rank cold war also forged an environment of protectionism and not fighting the best of the best as well.

Alright, I got a little ranty there but do you still see an avenue for victory for Pac at this point in time?. My concern has been the same concern for the last 2 or so years now with Pac. Unfortunately, Pac was so out of Algieri's league that he did little to quell my concerns about his engine when he could just calmly outbox him from the center of the ring.


----------



## PetetheKing

What's Roach going to say after talking all this shit about Mayweather's leg being gone? It's odd considering his fighter's been cramping in between rounds in the last years. Mayweather's legs looks fine for a 37 year old.

I might be acting pessimistic. I'll re-watch Pac's fight against Rios and Algieri.


----------



## 2manyusernames

I'll believe it when they're both in the ring and the bell for the first round goes. I've been burned too many times before. Floyd wins either way. I'd like to see Floyd v Khan if this falls through. I think that would be a great fight, because it would probably end up with Khan doing the chicken dance!


----------



## LayItDown

Floyd should take this but all fighters usually have one great performance left. i.e. Duran/Barkley '89...

Pac will bring it for this one! 115-113 Floyd. Rematch in September.


----------



## Abraham

Swollen Liver said:


> Well....they announced Michael Jackson's death before all the mainstream media and did the same with the Ray Rice video. I tend to believe them this time.


Not sure what this has to do with anything, dude.


----------



## FloydPatterson

if it hasn't been said yet, I heard rumors that it will be announced during the Super Bowl sometime


----------



## LayItDown

Seems like a logical move. Les Moonves doesn't fuck around. Period.


----------



## bjl12

At the scene Espinoza suggesting Arum is lying again - no surprise. Apparently the fight isn't nearly as close to be doing done as we're being led to believe.

Anyhow, as some of us have suggested, I wouldn't be surprised to see Floyd interviewed during the Superbowl pre-game/half-time to announce the fight.


----------



## TSOL

tezel8764 said:


>


 thank you firefox having add ons.


----------



## TSOL

Satan said:


> Are you Jack Grisham?


 why, yes. yes i am.


----------



## Bogotazo

PetetheKing said:


> But if you think Manny's physically regressed and can't fight three minutes of a full round anymore. Or if he's off EPO now or whatever (Assuming that played a factor in his conditioning while moving up. I'm just placating the haters though it's not inconceivable) and just can't be the Tazmanian Pac of old. If that doesn't exist anymore, no amount of preparation can do much. There's a reason why Pac has done worse and worse against Marquez as the years have gone on. Yes, he looked great in the last fight against Marquez before the stoppage but Marquez was nearing 40, seemingly built for power-punching that fight which may have affected his reflexes and mobility (It seemed that way from my viewings, at least reflex-wise, not to completely discredit Manny's great performance).
> 
> Being more refined isn't the problem, but the Tanzanian pressure, unpredictable, the footspeed & angles are not nearly as much of a staple to his game as they once were. I think Pac has done sensational these last few years for a fighter whose style is very much reliant on athleticism, pushing mid to late 30's, and has multiple wars under his belt. Where is the precedence for that kind of athletic pressure fighting, going this strong in a 20+ career in a division where he's still substantially smaller than his opposition. That's how much of a phenom Pac is to have had this kind of longevity considering his style, attributes, and ring wars. I also think it speaks volume on how shallow and few and far between the top quality depth pool is in boxing. Five years ago the division looked stacked. It's having a mini-resurgence now with Khan, Thurman, and Brooks arrival however. The Golden Boy Top Rank cold war also forged an environment of protectionism and not fighting the best of the best as well.
> 
> Alright, I got a little ranty there but do you still see an avenue for victory for Pac at this point in time?. My concern has been the same concern for the last 2 or so years now with Pac. Unfortunately, Pac was so out of Algieri's league that he did little to quell my concerns about his engine when he could just calmly outbox him from the center of the ring.


It really depends, because even though Floyd looked fast as fuck against Maidana in the rematch, he was so skittish and looked awkward. When he says "I felt better in the first fight" I believe him; he looked physically shaprper. What JMM 4 showed me is that when Pac is on a mission he might still be able to turn it on. He was using angles and going in and out like crazy, even if JMM was offering less movement for his power punching goals. He didn't have to do that against Algieri. So for me the opportunity lies in Floyd not throwing enough each round. At their peaks I wouldn't think that was a significant factor but if Floyd moves excessively and Manny is the one punching on the move, even if he doesn't land often it might force a competitive fight. I would agree with your earlier assessment that Floyd looks much more preserved and so at the end of the day I still favor Floyd. But I do think Pac's mentality has an affect on how he will fight and what we will see.


----------



## LayItDown

Pac will come at him and Freddie will instill a high workrate and activity. Floyd will still win but it won't be a one-sided shutout as many believe. The rematch will be a 9-3 decisive victory for Floyd IMO.


----------



## DobyZhee

Floyd is going into run mode when he gets hit by the left he doesn't see.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

I believe both guys are gonna come in in the best shape they can possibly be and this is gonna be a great fight. Pac isn't gonna fuck around in training camp for this one and Floyd will train harder than he usually does for this fight. So no excuses from either side whatever the outcome may be.


----------



## gander tasco

http://www.boxingscene.com/shos-espinoza-mayweather-pacquiao-not-close-done--86896

:gsg


----------



## gander tasco

*Stephen Espinoza @StephenEspinoza ** Â·  5h  5 hours ago  No. 
"@SiriusXMBoxing: Could @FloydMayweather vs. @MannyPacquiao be announced during the @SuperBowl? cc @SiriusXMNFL"

*


----------



## gander tasco

If the fights only "2/3's" of the way done per Espinoza, no way this shit is happening May 2.


----------



## godsavethequeen

Its quite clear that its the networks who are holding this up. And its understandable, especialy from Showtime as they have paid Fraud a lot and probably are short $$$ wise their end. No one wants to come out of a deal worse off. Fingers crossed it is OFFICIALLY anounced soon, and that the media STOP missinforming the FANS


----------



## Abraham

I'm willing to take bets that the fight won't happen. Anyone down?


----------



## Abraham

godsavethequeen said:


> Its quite clear that its the networks who are holding this up. And its understandable, especialy from Showtime as they have paid Fraud a lot and probably are short $$$ wise their end. No one wants to come out of a deal worse off. Fingers crossed it is OFFICIALLY anounced soon, and that the media STOP missinforming the FANS


I can't help but wonder exactly _how_ the networks are holdings things up. I find it hard to believe that people who deal in the television industry are having such a hard time figuring this out.


----------



## Kalash

Abraham said:


> I'm willing to take bets that the fight won't happen. Anyone down?


go on then :deal


----------



## gander tasco

Abraham said:


> I'm willing to take bets that the fight won't happen. Anyone down?


The odds are in ur favor. I'm always sayin don't believe it till you see it. If history should tell us anything it's that there's plenty of ways to fuck this fight up. Too many ego's, too much greed, too much red tape around everything. It's hard to know who's telling the truth either. One side is speaking with optimism, the other keeps downplaying it and saying their's open issues. It could just well be they're the one's holding it up and trying to cover their asses. But you can't really believe anybody when you have two sides negotiating against each other.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Bogotazo said:


> It really depends, because even though Floyd looked fast as fuck against Maidana in the rematch, he was so skittish and looked awkward. When he says "I felt better in the first fight" I believe him; he looked physically shaprper. What JMM 4 showed me is that when Pac is on a mission he might still be able to turn it on. He was using angles and going in and out like crazy, even if JMM was offering less movement for his power punching goals. He didn't have to do that against Algieri. So for me the opportunity lies in Floyd not throwing enough each round. At their peaks I wouldn't think that was a significant factor but if Floyd moves excessively and Manny is the one punching on the move, even if he doesn't land often it might force a competitive fight. I would agree with your earlier assessment that Floyd looks much more preserved and so at the end of the day I still favor Floyd. But I do think Pac's mentality has an affect on how he will fight and what we will see.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Abraham

Kalash said:


> go on then :deal


How much?


----------



## Tko6

Abraham said:


> I can't help but wonder exactly _how_ the networks are holdings things up. I find it hard to believe that people who deal in the television industry are having such a hard time figuring this out.


Lewis/Tyson took an age to figure out because there was no precedent, no such excuses this time. Saying that, Showtime could be kicking up because they consider their 'product' more valuable, not to mention more expensive (and they would have a point). It would make sense that Espinoza is less optimistic because he knows his network is holding things up and what they want out of this. Maybe Showtime want the same split as the fighters and HBO want 50/50, that would at least explain why Pac's side say they are near a deal and Showtime aren't so optimistic.

I think we've all been under the false assumption that the networks would readily agree to 50/50.


----------



## Abraham

Tko6 said:


> Lewis/Tyson took an age to figure out because there was no precedent, no such excuses this time. Saying that, Showtime could be kicking up because they consider their 'product' more valuable, not to mention more expensive (and they would have a point). It would make sense that Espinoza is less optimistic because he knows his network is holding things up and what they want out of this. Maybe Showtime want the same split as the fighters and HBO want 50/50, that would at least explain why Pac's side say they are near a deal and Showtime aren't so optimistic.
> 
> I think we've all been under the false assumption that the networks would readily agree to 50/50.


Makes sense.


----------



## Tko6

Abraham said:


> Makes sense.


I really hope it's not the case, but if I was a Showtime exec and knew my network would get a similar profit from Floyd v Cotto without handing a payday to my chief rival network, that's what I would be going for. I think we can all agree that both the fighters appear to have compromised to get the fight made, and both of them appear to really want it this time, but the networks don't care about legacies and what hardcore fans want, it's always the bottom line and how you can fuck your competitors over.


----------



## DobyZhee

the fight is happening. bank on it.


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> TMZ, dude? You've really disappointed me in this thread.


I didn't say I believed it. Somebody else said TMZ posted it, so I did also. I'm posting whatever relevant news goes into this thread.


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> I can't help but wonder exactly _how_ the networks are holdings things up. I find it hard to believe that people who deal in the television industry are having such a hard time figuring this out.


It's not just the networks are disagreeing on things, it's just a lot of small but important things they have to handle. Who gets to show the replay, who announces, who commentates, who hosts, how to split the money, what build up shows to air, who's on the undercard and from what network, who gets to show the fight later on youtube or on Demand, who conducts the interviews the day before the fight, who covers the weigh ins?

There's just a lot of issues. Mike Tyson vs Lewis took 9-15 months to make from what I read


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> It's not just the networks are disagreeing on things, it's just a lot of small but important things they have to handle. Who gets to show the replay, who announces, who commentates, who hosts, how to split the money, what build up shows to air, who's on the undercard and from what network, who gets to show the fight later on youtube or on Demand, who conducts the interviews the day before the fight, who covers the weigh ins?
> 
> There's just a lot of issues. Mike Tyson vs Lewis took 9-15 months to make from what I read


But why are they just now trying to figure this out? Mayweather-Pac has been a possibility for how long now?


----------



## tliang1000

Macho_Grande said:


> TMZ saying its a done deal


Oh wow so it has come this? Tmz? Fuck it, I'll take any positive news at this point.


----------



## tliang1000

bballchump11 said:


> I didn't say I believed it. Somebody else said TMZ posted it, so I did also. I'm posting whatever relevant news goes into this thread.


Can always count on you bb for the sources. Put the pacifiers in the turds mouth.


----------



## DobyZhee

Tko6 said:


> I really hope it's not the case, but if I was a Showtime exec and knew my network would get a similar profit from Floyd v Cotto without handing a payday to my chief rival network, that's what I would be going for. I think we can all agree that both the fighters appear to have compromised to get the fight made, and both of them appear to really want it this time, but the networks don't care about legacies and what hardcore fans want, it's always the bottom line and how you can fuck your competitors over.


Dude, it's Floyd who we're waiting on..

Fight is signed


----------



## Abraham

Another thing about this network issue...Tyson/Lewis was difficult to put togther because Lewis was bounded by contract to HBO. From what I understand, Pacquiao isn't in a contract with HBO, so why do they have to be involved, anyway? Wasn't Pac-Mosely on Showtime?


----------



## PivotPunch

Abraham said:


> Another thing about this network issue...Tyson/Lewis was difficult to put togther because Lewis was bounded by contract to HBO. From what I understand, Pacquiao isn't in a contract with HBO, so why do they have to be involved, anyway? Wasn't Pac-Mosely on Showtime?


Not sure but I prefer Showtime I like the commentators better and I like the layout of their broadcast better. The only thing I prefer from HBO is 24/7 even though All Access has gained ground on that show and has raised their production big time. Maybe also Kellerman he isn't as biased as Lampley is and RJJ is biased as well with some fighters.
But the Showtime commentary team is much much better


----------



## PivotPunch

But if it does happen at all great. teddy Atlas though predicts it does happen so I'm a bit worried :lol:


----------



## shaunster101

Should just do what they do in England for some sports - just let the viewer choose which commentary team they listen to.


----------



## tezel8764

shaunster101 said:


> Should just do what they do in England for some sports - just let the viewer choose which commentary team they listen to.


They actually had a different version the Tyson v Lewis fight with a different commentary team. I'm not sure if they will do it for this fight though.


----------



## Kalash

Abraham said:


> How much?


What. Money? I don't have a bank account, can't really take your money

But an avatar bet will do :smile


----------



## Elias

They should just put it on boxnation and be done with it.


----------



## Elias

Manny will take Floyd to school anyway


----------



## Wig

Abraham said:


> I'm willing to take bets that the fight won't happen. Anyone down?


What odds are you offering?


----------



## Wig

Oi Fucknugget. Odds.


----------



## 2manyusernames

DobyZhee said:


> the fight is happening. bank on it.


Make your mind up. A minute ago you were posting texts saying it probably wouldn't happen.


----------



## Kalash

DobyZhee said:


> the fight is happening. bank on it.


fucks sake man. make up your mind


----------



## Powerpuncher

Satan said:


> You know I have a feeling if this fight actually does happen it will be a disappointment overall. Kind of like how De La Hoya-Trinidad was. The best fight that can be made out there that everyone is hyped about, and then does not live up to the hype. This would be more disappointing though since we have been waiting and hearing about it for 5 years now


It was never going to make for a great fight. Pacquaio struggles to land against defensive fighters. Floyd will probably fight conservatively and potshot while Pacquaio misses and gets countered. Rinse repeat, not massively exciting and as the fight goes on Pacquaio will get discouraged and throw less, it gets even less excitement.


----------



## randomwalk

Powerpuncher said:


> It was never going to make for a great fight. Pacquaio struggles to land against defensive fighters. Floyd will probably fight conservatively and potshot while Pacquaio misses and gets countered. Rinse repeat, not massively exciting and as the fight goes on Pacquaio will get discouraged and throw less, it gets even less excitement.


I think you are oversimplifying things. There are certain dynamics which people are ignoring. 1 is Mayweather backs up in straight lines and is either forced to the ropes or goes there on purpose. Manny takes an angle against opponents when they are on the ropes and Floyd has been shown to take shots coming from angles against the ropes. I believe Manny will have success against Floyd if he goes to the ropes. Floyd will likely take some shots and begin to circle out. I also think Manny will have success if Floyd tries to walk him down. If Floyd can keep the fight in the center of the ring he wins, but I haven't seen him pivot out and use lateral movement the way Marquez does. Marquez NEVER touched the ropes against Manny.


----------



## mrtony80

Rumor has it the fight won't be announced this wknd. Or ever.


----------



## Gunner

randomwalk said:


> I think you are oversimplifying things. There are certain dynamics which people are ignoring. 1 is Mayweather backs up in straight lines and is either forced to the ropes or goes there on purpose. Manny takes an angle against opponents when they are on the ropes and Floyd has been shown to take shots coming from angles against the ropes. I believe Manny will have success against Floyd if he goes to the ropes. Floyd will likely take some shots and begin to circle out. I also think Manny will have success if Floyd tries to walk him down. If Floyd can keep the fight in the center of the ring he wins, but I haven't seen him pivot out and use lateral movement the way Marquez does. Marquez NEVER touched the ropes against Manny.


Not enirely true, he used them to hold himself up fromt a KD once :yep


----------



## Powerpuncher

PetetheKing said:


> But if you think Manny's physically regressed and can't fight three minutes of a full round anymore. Or if he's off EPO now or whatever (Assuming that played a factor in his conditioning while moving up. I'm just placating the haters though it's not inconceivable) and just can't be the Tazmanian Pac of old. If that doesn't exist anymore, no amount of preparation can do much. There's a reason why Pac has done worse and worse against Marquez as the years have gone on. Yes, he looked great in the last fight against Marquez before the stoppage but Marquez was nearing 40, seemingly built for power-punching that fight which may have affected his reflexes and mobility (It seemed that way from my viewings, at least reflex-wise, not to completely discredit Manny's great performance).
> 
> Being more refined isn't the problem, but the Tanzanian pressure, unpredictable, the footspeed & angles are not nearly as much of a staple to his game as they once were. I think Pac has done sensational these last few years for a fighter whose style is very much reliant on athleticism, pushing mid to late 30's, and has multiple wars under his belt. Where is the precedence for that kind of athletic pressure fighting, going this strong in a 20+ career in a division where he's still substantially smaller than his opposition. That's how much of a phenom Pac is to have had this kind of longevity considering his style, attributes, and ring wars. I also think it speaks volume on how shallow and few and far between the top quality depth pool is in boxing. Five years ago the division looked stacked. It's having a mini-resurgence now with Khan, Thurman, and Brooks arrival however. The Golden Boy Top Rank cold war also forged an environment of protectionism and not fighting the best of the best as well.
> 
> Alright, I got a little ranty there but do you still see an avenue for victory for Pac at this point in time?. My concern has been the same concern for the last 2 or so years now with Pac. Unfortunately, Pac was so out of Algieri's league that he did little to quell my concerns about his engine when he could just calmly outbox him from the center of the ring.


Pacquaio has definitely regressed a little, but Margarito, Hatton and even Cotto were made to measure for him style wise. Clottey made him look more ordinary and hit him when he let his hands go. Rios was also made to measure but Pacquaio had clearly slower. Although I actually thought Pacquaio boxed better against JMM in their 4th fight than he had in any other.

Mayweather's regressed himself, definitely slowed after '05 and much slower on his comeback slowing year on year really. In theory he should have the advantage being the more technical fighter but he always held most the advantages as Pacquaio can't cut off the ring and has never been able to handle a counter puncher like say Marquez.


----------



## ChampionsForever

Ive always thought Pacs best chance would be to out work Mayweather, if Mayweather allows himself to go to the ropes like against Maidana then it could be a very interesting fight.


----------



## Powerpuncher

randomwalk said:


> I think you are oversimplifying things. There are certain dynamics which people are ignoring. 1 is Mayweather backs up in straight lines and is either forced to the ropes or goes there on purpose. Manny takes an angle against opponents when they are on the ropes and Floyd has been shown to take shots coming from angles against the ropes. I believe Manny will have success against Floyd if he goes to the ropes. Floyd will likely take some shots and begin to circle out. I also think Manny will have success if Floyd tries to walk him down. If Floyd can keep the fight in the center of the ring he wins, but I haven't seen him pivot out and use lateral movement the way Marquez does. Marquez NEVER touched the ropes against Manny.


Pacquaio doesn't have a great jab to force Floyd back though does he? He isn't proficient at cutting off the ring either. Even if Pacquaio manages to get Floyd to the ropes, he doesn't have the inside game to break through Floyd's defence. Pacquaio has rhythms and tells that a good defensive fighter can read. He also makes mistakes that will see him get countered time and again everytime he misses, which he will frequently.


----------



## quincy k

Bogotazo said:


> It really depends, because even though Floyd looked fast as fuck against Maidana in the rematch, he was so skittish and looked awkward. When he says "I felt better in the first fight" I believe him; he looked physically shaprper. What JMM 4 showed me is that when Pac is on a mission he might still be able to turn it on. He was using angles and going in and out like crazy, even if JMM was offering less movement for his power punching goals. He didn't have to do that against Algieri. So for me the opportunity lies in Floyd not throwing enough each round. At their peaks I wouldn't think that was a significant factor but if Floyd moves excessively and Manny is the one punching on the move, even if he doesn't land often it might force a competitive fight. I would agree with your earlier assessment that Floyd looks much more preserved and so at the end of the day I still favor Floyd. But I do think Pac's mentality has an affect on how he will fight and what we will see.


i think cotto/paq is more of how the fight has to go if manny wants to win. he has to average 60 punches a round if he has any shot of winning. the slower the fight goes the better for floyd, the more technical fighter. output and angles are paqs best path to victory

i see roach and paqs game plan in the first four rounds similar to the miguel fight. he will throw caution to the wind and come in with a ktfo or get ktfo attitude.

floyd is clearly the better defensive fighter while paq has the better angles and footwork

cotto, a good counter puncher, just couldnt deal with the angles and the output


----------



## Bogotazo

quincy k said:


> i think cotto/paq is more of how the fight has to go if manny wants to win. he has to average 60 punches a round if he has any shot of winning. the slower the fight goes the better for floyd, the more technical fighter. output and angles are paqs best path to victory
> 
> i see roach and paqs game plan in the first four rounds similar to the miguel fight. he will throw caution to the wind and come in with a ktfo or get ktfo attitude.
> 
> floyd is clearly the better defensive fighter while paq has the better angles and footwork
> 
> cotto, a good counter puncher, just couldnt deal with the angles and the output


I don't think that's how he fought Cotto though, he patiently outboxed him going in and out, countering the jab, he didn't throw caution to the win. But it is probably better to keep a high volume against Floyd, Manny potentially wins exchanges where Floyd tries to punch with him so long as he can get his feet under him and step forward enough to negate the reach. Shooting a straight left down the middle when the check hook opens up, throwing a right hook when Floyd goes for a straight to the body, following him back when he pulls back from a lead with a multi-step assault, etc.


----------



## quincy k

Bogotazo said:


> I don't think that's how he fought Cotto though, he patiently outboxed him going in and out, countering the jab, he didn't throw caution to the win. But it is probably better to keep a high volume against Floyd, Manny potentially wins exchanges where Floyd tries to punch with him so long as he can get his feet under him and step forward enough to negate the reach. Shooting a straight left down the middle when the check hook opens up, throwing a right hook when Floyd goes for a straight to the body, following him back when he pulls back from a lead with a multi-step assault, etc.


i thought both the knockdowns came where whoever connected last was going to go down

a lot of cottos problem is that he couldnt keep the fight mid/long range and keep paq at the end of his jab. paq successfully got inside and his speed prevailed short range

floyd has a longer reach that cotto so he should have more success. if floyd cannot keep paq at mid/long range hes going to have problems as well. there is no way he can fight off the ropes like in maidana 1. hell get outworked and punished


----------



## Bogotazo

quincy k said:


> i thought both the knockdowns came where whoever connected last was going to go down
> 
> a lot of cottos problem is that he couldnt keep the fight mid/long range and keep paq at the end of his jab. paq successfully got inside and his speed prevailed short range
> 
> floyd has a longer reach that cotto so he should have more success. if floyd cannot keep paq at mid/long range hes going to have problems as well. there is no way he can fight off the ropes like in maidana 1. hell get outworked and punished


I would say Pac got at mid range, not quite inside, but that's how he picked Cotto apart. The knockdowns were purposeful moves, Pac's 1-2-3 up-down-up combination is what dropped Cotto. The second one was a counter uppercut as Cotto came barging forward throwing wide.

Pac's best chances are punching on the move and closing the distance behind lots of feints but I don't see him cutting the ring off, he's not a fighter that thrives on that.


----------



## randomwalk

Powerpuncher said:


> Pacquaio doesn't have a great jab to force Floyd back though does he? He isn't proficient at cutting off the ring either. Even if Pacquaio manages to get Floyd to the ropes, he doesn't have the inside game to break through Floyd's defence. Pacquaio has rhythms and tells that a good defensive fighter can read. He also makes mistakes that will see him get countered time and again everytime he misses, which he will frequently.


Ortreez had Mayweather against the ropes several times and he has a horrible jab. Maidana doesn't have a great jab either. The point is Floyd often stylistically retreats to the ropes. Manny CAN break through Floyd's defense if he moves to the outside of Floyd's lead foot. He can land the right hook, jab, or straight left from that angle. This is a stupid gif, but illustrates my point. Ortiz gets outside of Floyd's left elbow and hits him with a pathetic jab. Cotto also took angles with Floyd against the ropes and had some success.










Compare that to this where Oscar stands straight in front of Floyd. Canelo also just stood straight in front of Floyd.


----------



## Bogotazo

randomwalk said:


> Ortreez had Mayweather against the ropes several times and he has a horrible jab. Maidana doesn't have a great jab either. The point is Floyd often stylistically retreats to the ropes. Manny CAN break through Floyd's defense if he moves to the outside of Floyd's lead foot. He can land the right hook, jab, or straight left from that angle. This is a stupid gif, but illustrates my point. Ortiz gets outside of Floyd's left elbow and hits him with a pathetic jab. Cotto also took angles with Floyd against the ropes and had some success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare that to this where Oscar stands straight in front of Floyd. Canelo also just stood straight in front of Floyd.


Good points there, a side angle is definitely preferable.


----------



## gander tasco

http://www.boxingscene.com/floyd-mayweather-jr-shoots-down-reports-done-deal--86914

http://www.boxingscene.com/arum-on-mayweather-pacquiao-lot-issues-solve--86915

Fight ain't happening. No way this gets done for May 2. Time to move on fellers.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

This shit is tiring


----------



## chibelle

You guys are like abused spouses.


----------



## Mohak

chibelle said:


> You guys are like abused spouses.


:rofl


----------



## ElKiller

Let's all agree that we're back on Don't give a fuck mode about this fight:deal


----------



## Mal

chibelle said:


> You guys are like abused spouses.


:rofl


----------



## Swollen Liver

Abraham said:


> Not sure what this has to do with anything, dude.


Credibilty and I assume that if they went all in with these 2 news that were spot on, I assume they did the same here.


----------



## SimplyTuck

Announcement will be tomorrowðŸ‘


----------



## steviebruno

These two obviously don't want to fight each other. They're clearly being forced to.


----------



## mrtony80

SimplyTuck said:


> Announcement will be tomorrowðŸ'


Hopefully around the time a Victorias Secret model shows up to my house carrying 100k in cash.


----------



## ElKiller

chibelle said:


> You guys are like abused spouses.


Speaking of which, what happened to Dumb and Dumber they've been uncharacteristically silent today?


----------



## godsavethequeen

ElKiller said:


> Speaking of which, what happened to Dumb and Dumber they've been uncharacteristically silent today?


Who are you refering to?


----------



## bballchump11

Have faith people, these type of deals take time. I agree with Arum that they should push it back to June though. That could be inconvenient to Mayweather if he tries to fight in September though.


----------



## Abraham

Hate to say I told ya so.


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Hate to say I told ya so.


Nothing has happened? Floyd denied the fight is a done deal. It's probably isn't. And if it is, then they specifically said that Floyd wanted to be the first one to announce it. So he'll announce it the way he wants. I predict that we will hear something next week.


----------



## godsavethequeen

Abraham said:


> Hate to say I told ya so.


Did you not say IT would NOT be made?

The tv networks have to negotiate who gets what and I am pretty damn sure that SHOWTIME will be needing to recoup a fair bit,so they ain't gonna roll over easy


----------



## DobyZhee

2manyusernames said:


> Make your mind up. A minute ago you were posting texts saying it probably wouldn't happen.


I always said it would happen, my contact in the text said it wouldn't happen..

It makes sense to happen because all the hotel prices jacked up for May 2nd


----------



## bballchump11

godsavethequeen said:


> Did you not say IT would NOT be made?
> 
> The tv networks have to negotiate who gets what and I am pretty damn sure that SHOWTIME will be needing to recoup a fair bit,so they ain't gonna roll over easy


somebody made a good point in this thread. I've been busy most of the day and was mostly skimming through it, but they mentioned how Floyd is getting a 60/40 split, so Showtime may be expecting the same. HBO is technically the bigger network though but would compromise most likely at 50/50.


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> somebody made a good point in this thread. I've been busy most of the day and was mostly skimming through it, but they mentioned how Floyd is getting a 60/40 split, so Showtime may be expecting the same. HBO is technically the bigger network though but would compromise most likely at 50/50.


I hope they can get this sorted soon though. Not often fights like this come along and I have been watching boxing since towards the end of ALi's career and was hitting the gym as a lad when i lived with my dad in Liverpool. And IMO pac and may are the most charasmatic fighters since Ali. Fingers crossed NO roadblocks


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

godsavethequeen said:


> I hope they can get this sorted soon though. Not often fights like this come along and I have been watching boxing since towards the end of ALi's career and was hitting the gym as a lad when i lived with my dad in Liverpool. *And IMO pac and may are the most charasmatic fighters since Ali.* Fingers crossed NO roadblocks


interesting opinion

what makes you say that

I'd call Floyd great at promoting, marketing, and selling his own fights.

I would rather listen to someone like Bernard or Roy talk though


----------



## Bogotazo

What the hell is this shit.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> What the hell is this shit.


You guys getting played



> â€œA Coquette will hold their victim in thrall by delaying their satisfaction, pulling them back and forth between hope and frustration. They bait with the promise of reward â€" the hope of physical pleasure, happiness, power â€" all of which, however, proves elusive; yet this only makes their targets pursue them the more.â€ â€" Robert Greene, The Art of Seduction


It one thing to be fooled by fighters, but don't let the hoes do this to you


----------



## bballchump11

godsavethequeen said:


> I hope they can get this sorted soon though. Not often fights like this come along and I have been watching boxing since towards the end of ALi's career and was hitting the gym as a lad when i lived with my dad in Liverpool. And IMO pac and may are the most charasmatic fighters since Ali. Fingers crossed NO roadblocks





Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> interesting opinion
> 
> what makes you say that
> 
> I'd call Floyd great at promoting, marketing, and selling his own fights.
> 
> I would rather listen to someone like Bernard or Roy talk though


Yeah I agree with him for the most part. I think sugar Ray was the most charismatic though


----------



## PetetheKing

Not happening. Enjoy the Super Bowl. I got Seattle. Defenses generally prevail in the biggest games. Anyone can win it in football, though.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I agree with him for the most part. I think sugar Ray was the most charismatic though


Agree with who?

To me Mike Tyson was the most charismatic figure. He embodied what boxing should be. A grimy alpha male sport filled with guys that struggle to fit into polite society


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

PetetheKing said:


> Not happening. Enjoy the Super Bowl. I got Seattle. Defenses generally prevail in the biggest games. Anyone can win it in football, though.


Was out in Seattle last year around Super Bowl. Foos wildin out.

I made the logistical error of going to the BARS instead of clubs. You had GUYS out in doves celebrating they football shit.

A wise barber once said, "Football is like gang banging for white boys."


----------



## godsavethequeen

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> interesting opinion
> 
> what makes you say that
> 
> I'd call Floyd great at promoting, marketing, and selling his own fights.
> 
> I would rather listen to someone like Bernard or Roy talk though


I guess its more of a mixture of their styles, how they make fans perceive them and able to back it up. Roy is out their commentating and doing his thing because he needs the $$$ great fighter he was, but still so many ??? marks over his head. 
I may probably be being swayed because of the GOOD vs Evil portrayal of Pac vs Floyd. Its been an intresting 5-6 years of it.

like I said I have been following boxing for years and obviously know BHop and Jones jnr but in Europe at their peak it was only boxing fans that got the buzz. I know just general sports fans have been getting the buzz over Floyd and Pac and not just their possible fight but of their careers since the first negotiations.
Hope that makes sense. I am at work and aint slept for 36 hours..And it forking freezing


----------



## PetetheKing

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Was out in Seattle last year around Super Bowl. Foos wildin out.
> 
> I made the logistical error of going to the BARS instead of clubs. You had GUYS out in doves celebrating they football shit.
> 
> A wise barber once said, "Football is like gang banging for white boys."


True dat, a lot of wisdom comes out of dem barber shops.

What's your feelings on the movies?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

PetetheKing said:


> True dat, a lot of wisdom comes out of dem barber shops.
> 
> What's your feelings on the movies?


what movies? If it's a football movie, I'm clueless.


----------



## bballchump11

Anderson Silva is about to come to the ring


----------



## Tko6

Another thing we're all overlooking is that Showtime have far more to lose than HBO should their fighter lose. Floyd's marketability drops to zero if he loses and they have one more fight with him after this. The main problem for them at this point is that Floyd's marketability is going to take a huge hit anyway if they walk away from this, and every day that passes is one less day to promote his next fight. We are getting very close to shit or get off the pot time either way. . .


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> Anderson Silva is about to come to the ring





Tko6 said:


> Another thing we're all overlooking is that Showtime have far more to lose than HBO should their fighter lose. Floyd's marketability drops to zero if he loses and they have one more fight with him after this. The main problem for them at this point is that Floyd's marketability is going to take a huge hit anyway if they walk away from this, and every day that passes is one less day to promote his next fight. We are getting very close to shit or get off the pot time either way. . .


You guys worry too much


----------



## bjl12

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> You guys worry too much


If that pic was from Arizona I wouldn't be worried, but it's not from Arizona. It's somewhere cold. Fight isn't happening - meh, more of the same I guess


----------



## genaro g

I think its gonna happen. Floyd looks like he really wants it. He's going to beat Pac and ride off into the sunset.


----------



## DobyZhee

Tko6 said:


> Another thing we're all overlooking is that Showtime have far more to lose than HBO should their fighter lose. Floyd's marketability drops to zero if he loses and they have one more fight with him after this. The main problem for them at this point is that Floyd's marketability is going to take a huge hit anyway if they walk away from this, and every day that passes is one less day to promote his next fight. We are getting very close to shit or get off the pot time either way. . .


They are fucked either way before and after Floyd's contract is up.

I doubt nobody in the future will ever get a 32 mil 6 fight contract like what they offered Floyd.

I bought 2 of his fights..Maidana 1 and Canelo.

Haven't bothered to watch the Guerrero fight.

I do see him giving Cotto another shot for his 6th fight or a rematch with pacquiao depending on what's written in the contract


----------



## Abraham

Bogotazo said:


> What the hell is this shit.


See, this is the type of shit that is getting ppl frustrated. What's the point of him posting this? It makes it look like he doesn't care, or is clueless as us as to what's holding things up. If the announcement was inevitable, why not post a pic in the gym saying "getting ready" or something like that?

THE FIGHT ISN'T HAPPENING!


----------



## Kalash

genaro g said:


> I think its gonna happen. Floyd looks like he really wants it. He's going to beat Pac and ride off into the sunset.


Yeah, he looks really eager to make this happen


----------



## Concrete

Bogotazo said:


> What the hell is this shit.


Doesn't add up though. He needs to select an opponent for a May date and its now Feb. There should be more of a push to get an opponent lined up if it was a concern. So either Pac is in the books or Cotto. But Arum already explained how there won't be enough money to do a joint fight with Mayweather demanded 32mil plus extra for the Cotto fight and Cotto demanding 13mil. And the fight will probably do 1.1mil or less especially with people pissed off that there is no PAC Fight. And why would Arum allow Canelo to walk to fight another fighter other then Cotto on Cinco de Mayo?


----------



## Powerpuncher

randomwalk said:


> Ortreez had Mayweather against the ropes several times and he has a horrible jab. Maidana doesn't have a great jab either. The point is Floyd often stylistically retreats to the ropes. Manny CAN break through Floyd's defense if he moves to the outside of Floyd's lead foot. He can land the right hook, jab, or straight left from that angle. This is a stupid gif, but illustrates my point. Ortiz gets outside of Floyd's left elbow and hits him with a pathetic jab. Cotto also took angles with Floyd against the ropes and had some success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare that to this where Oscar stands straight in front of Floyd. Canelo also just stood straight in front of Floyd.


The Ortiz and maybe Judah comparisons are the best. Both Ortiz and Maidana though are infighters who could use shorter wider punches in close to breach Floyd's defense, the overhand right or southpaw right hook can do that at the right range. Pacquaio can't fight inside he prefers to fight at long or mid range. At that range Floyd can see Pacman's punches coming from a greater distance. Ortiz and Hatton are probably the fastest at gap closing too and fought at short range giving Floyd no space, this isn't Pacman's game. And Pacquaio's footwork isn't great, I'm not picking him to outmove Floyd. None of these fighters did any damage when Floyd goes to the ropes either. Except for Maidana and Castillo ofcourse and Cotto had a bit of success.

Another key factor is Pacquaio is smaller than Floyd, smaller than Ortiz, smaller than Maidana. In terms of height/reach/weight. It makes it allot easier for Floyd to outbox him and push him off/back.


----------



## Powerpuncher

So Arum is saying again that Mayweather-Pac shouldn't be on Cinco De Mayo and pushing for June?

http://www.boxingscene.com/arum-on-mayweather-pacquiao-lot-issues-solve--86915


----------



## El-Terrible

Tko6 said:


> Another thing we're all overlooking is that Showtime have far more to lose than HBO should their fighter lose. Floyd's marketability drops to zero if he loses and they have one more fight with him after this. The main problem for them at this point is that Floyd's marketability is going to take a huge hit anyway if they walk away from this, and every day that passes is one less day to promote his next fight. We are getting very close to shit or get off the pot time either way. . .


Disagree. SHowtime have two fights left. No obligation after that. If Floyd loses his marketability is not affected for the rematch. That will do just as well and therefore means Showtime have cashed out hugely on 2 fights after losing money on Guerrero and Maidana fights. There's a reason Showtime are desperate to make this happen.

If it wasn't for them pushing, Floyd wouldn't entertain it, he's just under too much pressure now but you can tell from his tweets that he really doesn't care much if it falls through. He's simply being forced to seriously try to make it happen


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

Powerpuncher said:


> So Arum is saying again that Mayweather-Pac shouldn't be on Cinco De Mayo and pushing for June?
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/arum-on-mayweather-pacquiao-lot-issues-solve--86915


This guy just talks absolute bollocks and waffle. He's not a source. Never has been. Why the fuck does what Arum have to say keep getting posted? He's a walking contradiction.


----------



## Chatty

TBH if Floyd lost I think his fight after would do big numbers with people wanting to see if he could bounce back or if he was done. If he has two sub par performances in a row thats when it would drop off imo.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Chatty said:


> TBH if Floyd lost I think his fight after would do big numbers with people wanting to see if he could bounce back or if he was done. If he has two sub par performances in a row thats when it would drop off imo.


Floyd has 2 fights left in his contract if i am not mistaken. 2 blockbuster fights with pac can seal the deal and get him tons more money.


----------



## Tko6

El-Terrible said:


> Disagree. SHowtime have two fights left. No obligation after that. If Floyd loses his marketability is not affected for the rematch. That will do just as well and therefore means Showtime have cashed out hugely on 2 fights after losing money on Guerrero and Maidana fights. There's a reason Showtime are desperate to make this happen.
> 
> If it wasn't for them pushing, Floyd wouldn't entertain it, he's just under too much pressure now but you can tell from his tweets that he really doesn't care much if it falls through. He's simply being forced to seriously try to make it happen


You're assuming there will be a rematch. If Floyd loses badly, there will be no call for it and the sole reason many people buy Mayweather's fights is to see him lose that zero. However unlikely a decisive Pac victory may be, the Showtime execs still have to factor it in to their numbers. If Pac loses, HBO still have a fighter who's style sells itself if he wants to carry on, and they've not committed themselves to ridiculous guarantees. I also wouldn't be surprised if Floyds contract has a loss clause that terminates the deal, in which case there would be no 6th fight at all. As for Floyd's thinking, any fighter who has a 6 fight deal with a guaranteed $30m for each fight isn't going to risk fucking it up until the last fight (if at all). Showtime also have to consider that if Floyd fights Pac as his 6th fight and it's a classic that calls for a rematch, Floyd is then free to negotiate a deal with HBO which gives them a huge payday. I really wouldn't want to be a Showtime exec right now, someone will have to make a ballsy call either way.

Of course as a boxing fan I want to see this fight no matter what. I couldn't give a shit who gets paid what or if any particular network takes a hit, but it would be a mistake to think that Showtime are just going to agree to an even split when they have so much to lose (which is mostly their own fault for agreeing to such a contract in the first place).


----------



## bballchump11

lol some of yall are stupid. Yall will panic at anything


----------



## Concrete

Tko6 said:


> You're assuming there will be a rematch. If Floyd loses badly, there will be no call for it and the sole reason many people buy Mayweather's fights is to see him lose that zero. However unlikely a decisive Pac victory may be, the Showtime execs still have to factor it in to their numbers. If Pac loses, HBO still have a fighter who's style sells itself if he wants to carry on, and they've not committed themselves to ridiculous guarantees. I also wouldn't be surprised if Floyds contract has a loss clause that terminates the deal, in which case there would be no 6th fight at all. As for Floyd's thinking, any fighter who has a 6 fight deal with a guaranteed $30m for each fight isn't going to risk fucking it up until the last fight (if at all). Showtime also have to consider that if Floyd fights Pac as his 6th fight and it's a classic that calls for a rematch, Floyd is then free to negotiate a deal with HBO which gives them a huge payday. I really wouldn't want to be a Showtime exec right now, someone will have to make a ballsy call either way.
> 
> Of course as a boxing fan I want to see this fight no matter what. I couldn't give a shit who gets paid what or if any particular network takes a hit, but it would be a mistake to think that Showtime are just going to agree to an even split when they have so much to lose (which is mostly their own fault for agreeing to such a contract in the first place).


Even if Mayweather lost decisively. A fight with Cotto or Amir would still be popular. The money generated from a PAC fight even if he lost and a Cotto or Amir fight afterward if no rematch or after a rematch. Would generate more money then no PAC fight but a Cotto and Khan fight.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

It has never been proven that the majority of people buy Floyd's fights to see him lose.

This is as big a theory as Mexicans are the majority group paying for huge PPV events.

Floyd has fans. Many people here spend their days arguing with them yet are blind to it.


----------



## genaro g

bballchump11 said:


> lol some of yall are stupid. Yall will panic at anything


A bunch of fully grown men upset over another man posting pics of himself on the beach. This is too funny..


----------



## bballchump11

genaro g said:


> A bunch of fully grown men upset over another man posting pics of himself on the beach. This is too funny..


foreal, calm down everybody. Mayweather/Cotto and Guerrero were announced after the Superbowl


----------



## mick557

Chatty said:


> TBH if Floyd lost I think his fight after would do big numbers with people wanting to see if he could bounce back or if he was done. If he has two sub par performances in a row thats when it would drop off imo.


The real money if the fight does happen would be if Floyd loses setting up a rematch which would do just as well because people would want to see if he could avenge his loss. Then a decider if Mayweather does win the rematch.


----------



## Carpe Diem

I still dislike the way Bradley threw his punches against Pacquiao. Say what you want about the way Clottey performed against Manny, but he had an easier time hitting Manny than Bradley did because his punches were straighter and sharper. Floyd will switch up his stance and varies his approach.


I can see him crowding Manny's range with the high guard defense, lands enough power punches, then retreat. Clottey's high guard was tight, but if he had used a bit more retreating movements and punches more, he would've made the fight closer. Unlike Clottey, Floyd will varies his punches. I'd be very surprised if Manny beats him, but I'm very confident that Floyd will beat him.


----------



## El-Terrible

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> It has never been proven that the majority of people buy Floyd's fights to see him lose.
> 
> This is as big a theory as Mexicans are the majority group paying for huge PPV events.
> 
> Floyd has fans. Many people here spend their days arguing with them yet are blind to it.


Totally, I'm not a Floyd fan but if it's a good match up i want to see the fight because he's the best. Even if he lost badly, people will still want to see if he can bounce back. I do think a lot of Mexicans buy PPV though, I mean that was a huge part of the Canelo PPV. But he wouldn't become irrelevant just with one loss, he's done too much in the sport for that to happen


----------



## Abraham

genaro g said:


> A bunch of fully grown men upset over another man posting pics of himself on the beach. This is too funny..


You seriously think it's as simple as that?


----------



## genaro g

Abraham said:


> You seriously think it's as simple as that?


It is that simple. Either the fight happens or it doesn't. To get upset because Floyd is enjoying his life, kickin it on the beach, is some lame ass shit. Some of y'all need to get a grip and get over it, enjoy your own damn lives.


----------



## DobyZhee

Powerpuncher said:


> So Arum is saying again that Mayweather-Pac shouldn't be on Cinco De Mayo and pushing for June?
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/arum-on-mayweather-pacquiao-lot-issues-solve--86915


Arum sounding too logic except these flomos will argue that it should be on May 2nd..


----------



## DobyZhee

genaro g said:


> It is that simple. Either the fight happens or it doesn't. To get upset because Floyd is enjoying his life, kickin it on the beach, is some lame ass shit. Some of y'all need to get a grip and get over it, enjoy your own damn lives.


Floyd trolling as usual while you slave away at your regular job


----------



## Windmiller

Fight_Ghost @Fight_Ghost  Â·  51m 51 minutes ago  The Mayweather-Pacquiao PPV price has been agreed to by both sides. 99.99 in SD. 109.99 in HD.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Windmiller said:


> Fight_Ghost @Fight_Ghost  Â·  51m 51 minutes ago  The Mayweather-Pacquiao PPV price has been agreed to by both sides. 99.99 in SD. 109.99 in HD.


That's a price I'd be willing to pay.


----------



## bballchump11

DobyZhee said:


> Arum sounding too logic except these flomos will argue that it should be on May 2nd..


naw I agree, it should be pushed back


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

El-Terrible said:


> Totally, I'm not a Floyd fan but if it's a good match up i want to see the fight because he's the best. Even if he lost badly, people will still want to see if he can bounce back. I do think a lot of Mexicans buy PPV though, I mean that was a huge part of the Canelo PPV. But he wouldn't become irrelevant just with one loss, he's done too much in the sport for that to happen


This is an excellent point. People value quality and want to witness the best


----------



## Tko6

Sky Sports are tweeting that Floyd will be making an announcement tonight: https://twitter.com/SkySportsBoxing

How would that happen unless they pay for an advert? I don't know how US TV works, by why would NBC give a huge plug to a subsidiary of it's biggest rival for free?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Tko6 said:


> Sky Sports are tweeting that Floyd will be making an announcement tonight: https://twitter.com/SkySportsBoxing
> 
> How would that happen unless they pay for an advert? I don't know how US TV works, by why would NBC give a huge plug to a subsidiary of it's biggest rival for free?


That would be 2PM in America.

Remember last year when FLoyd said he had a big surprise coming for us next May

imo they been working on this for a much longer time than we've been led to believe


----------



## shaunster101

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> That would be 2PM in America.
> 
> Remember last year when FLoyd said he had a big surprise coming for us next May
> 
> imo they been working on this for a much longer time than we've been led to believe


That's just the time the Superbowl coverage starts on Sky Sports.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

shaunster101 said:


> That's just the time the Superbowl coverage starts on Sky Sports.


How much do British people like American football?


----------



## Tko6

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> That would be 2PM in America.
> 
> Remember last year when FLoyd said he had a big surprise coming for us next May
> 
> imo they been working on this for a much longer time than we've been led to believe


The 10pm is what time the Sky Sports coverage starts. If there is an announcement, it would be much later. I suppose Floyd could announce it via social media and NBC get the exclusive interview with Floyd on the spot. I just can't see NBC wasting a second of their annual prime time to hand a plug to CBS for free.


----------



## Abraham

genaro g said:


> It is that simple. Either the fight happens or it doesn't. To get upset because Floyd is enjoying his life, kickin it on the beach, is some lame ass shit. Some of y'all need to get a grip and get over it, enjoy your own damn lives.


We're getting upset because we want to see the fight they've been fucking with us about for 5 years, and Floyd posting shit like that while everyone is on the edge of their seat is like yet another kick in the nuts.


----------



## Tko6

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> How much do British people like American football?


It will probably get a couple of hundred thousand viewers, if that. Early Sunday morning is about the worst time you could pick for a sporting event here.


----------



## shaunster101

Tko6 said:


> Sky Sports are tweeting that Floyd will be making an announcement tonight: https://twitter.com/SkySportsBoxing
> 
> How would that happen unless they pay for an advert? I don't know how US TV works, by why would NBC give a huge plug to a subsidiary of it's biggest rival for free?


And how come no one but Sky Sports has made any mention of this announcement? Weird



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> How much do British people like American football?


It's increasingly popular over the last few years. Sells out Wembley 2x a year for regular season games. Imagine a lot of people will be watching the game tonight.


----------



## Abraham

You fuckers _still_ think they're going to announce the fight during the Super Bowl, despite what has been said about negotiations still being ongoing? atsch


----------



## Tko6

Abraham said:


> We're getting upset because we want to see the fight they've been fucking with us about for 5 years, and Floyd posting shit like that while everyone is on the edge of their seat is like yet another kick in the nuts.


It's stuff like this that makes me think the fight is on. It would be huge bad faith for Floyd to keep this up and then announce anyone but Pac. Even his own fans would turn on him.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Abraham said:


> You fuckers _still_ think they're going to announce the fight during the Super Bowl, despite what has been said about negotiations still being ongoing? atsch


Maybe it'll be a surprise for you and the brits.

Floyd: Tune in May 2nd as I fight Amir Khan in the UK at Wembley stadium


----------



## Tko6

shaunster101 said:


> And how come no one but Sky Sports has made any mention of this announcement? Weird


Aye, although it is the same network that asked (I think) Groves when he would be fighting Khan? They might have demoted that interviewer to keeping up the Twitter feed. . .


----------



## Abraham

Tko6 said:


> It's stuff like this that makes me think the fight is on. It would be huge bad faith for Floyd to keep this up and then announce anyone but Pac. Even his own fans would turn on him.


I'm a Floyd fan, but I'd be first to admit that Mayweather has never cared much about who the fans think he should fight. I'm sorry, but some of you are acting stupid as fuck, thinking this is some huge cloak and dagger operation. Pay attention to the obvious, for crissakes! Not only Floyd, but the Showtime Sports president, Bob Arum, Koncz, and others are saying the announcement isn't close! How can people still believe this is all for promotion purposes?? :lol:


----------



## mick557

shaunster101 said:


> And how come no one but Sky Sports has made any mention of this announcement? Weird
> 
> Yeah, no one else seems to have this "promise" from Floyd of an announcement.


----------



## Bogotazo

Carpe Diem said:


> I still dislike the way Bradley threw his punches against Pacquiao. Say what you want about the way Clottey performed against Manny, but he had an easier time hitting Manny than Bradley did because his punches were straighter and sharper. Floyd will switch up his stance and varies his approach.
> 
> I can see him crowding Manny's range with the high guard defense, lands enough power punches, then retreat. Clottey's high guard was tight, but if he had used a bit more retreating movements and punches more, he would've made the fight closer. Unlike Clottey, Floyd will varies his punches. I'd be very surprised if Manny beats him, but I'm very confident that Floyd will beat him.


No way Floyd will crowd Manny and force an inside fight, has to close too much distance to get there.


----------



## Abraham

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Maybe it'll be a surprise for you and the brits.
> 
> Floyd: Tune in May 2nd as I fight Amir Khan in the UK at Wembley stadium


Could be that, honestly. Mayweather isn't giving up that May 2nd date, so any of you hoping they'll push the Pac fight back as Arum said better give up on that dream right away.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Abraham said:


> Could be that, honestly. Mayweather isn't giving up that May 2nd date, so any of you hoping they'll push the Pac fight back as Arum said better give up on that dream right away.


It wouldn't make sense to give up May 2nd at this point

Saul is fighting Jamez Kirkland. That's no competition to Floyd


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> No way Floyd will crowd Manny and force an inside fight, has to close too much distance to get there.


New style Floyd lands jabs on southpaws (Ortiz, Robert G). He should use that to *agitate* emmanuel into lunging forward. Then counter that bitch.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnxfSSjUqVg#t=5m54s

That kind of bullet has emmanuel dapidran pacquiao written all over it. The leg crossing lunge to gain distance after throwing the left is characteristic of emmanuel


----------



## Bogotazo

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> New style Floyd lands jabs on southpaws (Ortiz, Robert G). He should use that to *agitate* emmanuel into lunging forward. Then counter that bitch.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnxfSSjUqVg#t=5m54s
> 
> That kind of bullet has emmanuel dapidran pacquiao written all over it. The leg crossing lunge to gain distance after throwing the left is characteristic of emmanuel


Yeah he usually steps over with the left straight but is much quicker to evade right hands, Ortiz seemed to spend forever languishing there at the end of the jab. One thing I was surprised by in my JMM-Pac 3 right hands video was how wary Pac was of the counters.

I wonder what Roach's strategy will be.


----------



## Abraham

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah he usually steps over with the left straight but is much quicker to evade right hands, Ortiz seemed to spend forever languishing there at the end of the jab. One thing I was surprised by in my JMM-Pac 3 right hands video was how wary Pac was of the counters.
> 
> I wonder what Roach's strategy will be.


Talking about how the fight will go? Are you just extremely confident it will happen, or something? I refuse to discuss how the fight will go until they finalize this thing, which will be never.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Abraham said:


> Talking about how the fight will go? Are you just extremely confident it will happen, or something? I refuse to discuss how the fight will go until they finalize this thing, which will be never.


We always talk about how the fight will go.

Some guys gossip while some guys discuss boxing


----------



## Abraham

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> We always talk about how the fight will go.
> 
> Some guys gossip while some guys discuss boxing


Talking about the negotiations (or lack thereof) IS discussing boxing, though.


----------



## bballchump11

To all the pessimistic people out there, Mayweather vs Guerrero wasn't even announced officially for Cinco De Mayo until after February 14th http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...errero-may-4th-fight-expected-to-be-announced

He announced the Cotto fight on February 1st (3 years before today coincidentally) 
http://www.badlefthook.com/2012/2/1...ing-may-5-hbo-boxing-news-pacquiao-vs-bradley

He announced Maidana February 24th
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxin...ng-boxing-world-announces-005422498--box.html


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561964448974651393


----------



## Abraham

Well, I'm going to go enjoy the game at a friends house. I will begrudgingly admit before I leave that my confidence in the fight being announced tonight has gone up...slightly. Supposedly space has been bought tonight during the Super Bowl. I'd roll my eyes at this just like I have been to everything else, but WHO I heard this from is what gives me hope. I'll leave it at that. :good


----------



## Bogotazo

Abraham said:


> Talking about how the fight will go? Are you just extremely confident it will happen, or something? I refuse to discuss how the fight will go until they finalize this thing, which will be never.


You seem to get off really hard on telling people the fight won't get made. Yes, we're talking as if it were to happen. Not really any more of a waste of time as any other hypothetical discussion.


----------



## Xizor1d

So after this contract business either Manny is great politician or has no sense of his own business.

Two thing I wonder about though. I wonder if Manny with start checking his taxes again? And if Haymon makes an offer to Manny?


----------



## church11

bballchump11 said:


> To all the pessimistic people out there, Mayweather vs Guerrero wasn't even announced officially for Cinco De Mayo until after February 14th http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...errero-may-4th-fight-expected-to-be-announced
> 
> He announced the Cotto fight on February 1st (3 years before today coincidentally)
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2012/2/1...ing-may-5-hbo-boxing-news-pacquiao-vs-bradley
> 
> He announced Maidana February 24th
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxin...ng-boxing-world-announces-005422498--box.html


Good post. Some ppl needed to be reminded on this.


----------



## Carpe Diem

Bogotazo said:


> No way Floyd will crowd Manny and force an inside fight, has to close too much distance to get there.


I didn't said he will force an inside fight. I said in the middle of the ring he will use the high guard stance in spurts and force Manny to throw punches downstairs so he can fire off/counter with a few hard straight right upstairs. Floyd doesn't use the same stance in every rounds. He varies his stance and punching pattern, it's why he's not that easy to hit with the same punch multiple times. Clottey did a great job at crowding Manny's range in the center of the ring, he just wasn't busy enough and didn't had the intangibles to varies his attacks and offset Manny's offense.

He hurt Manny several times with the straight right downstairs, he just didn't throw it enough. As i said, Floyd will stick to whatever strategy works for him. He doesn't get carried away and loads up on punches that have little to no chance of landing. Clottey did the same thing over and over for the fight and he still landed the better eye-catching punches in the fight. Floyd is the sport's biggest opportunist. He's going to find more than one strategy and stick to them while mixing up his attacks and not be a one-trick basic Pony like Clottey was.


----------



## Carpe Diem

Clottey caught most of Manny's set-up jabs with his left glove/elbow. Floyd does that well against southpaws. He keeps the left elbow to catch the jab while he's in range to shoot the straight right counter upstairs.Clottey landed some good counters, but he was too predictable and basic in the whole fight.


----------



## ElKiller

Anyone still waiting for PAc/Floyd to be announced during the Superbowl raise your hands.


----------



## 2manyusernames




----------



## Mexi-Box

2manyusernames said:


>


That's kind of how it is :lol:. Good ass Superbowl, but the ending was just HORRIBL!


----------



## ElKiller

2manyusernames said:


>


:lol:

El Chumper.


----------



## steviebruno

Go home, nothing to see here.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## Mexi-Box

Damn, that was class by de la Hoya. Made me laugh. :rofl


----------



## 2manyusernames

bballchump11 said:


>


:lol: what's wrong with Oscar making a joke? I thought it was quite funny myself!

Also, he said "we", so is he back with team Mayweather? Last I heard he'd been kicked to the curb. It would be nice to see him back working with Mayweather; they were clearly good friends and worked well together.


----------



## igor_otsky

They they were suppposed to announce it, but the last second intercept killed it, and they completely forgot boxing when they saw floyd and pacquiao throwing punches at the field.


----------



## tezel8764

So fuck all happened at the superbowl? :lol:


----------



## ElKiller

Oscar clowns them, Ellerbe gets pissed and the asks "Why you mad":lol:

Straight up nuthugger.:deal


----------



## Bogotazo

Carpe Diem said:


> I didn't said he will force an inside fight. I said in the middle of the ring he will use the high guard stance in spurts and force Manny to throw punches downstairs so he can fire off/counter with a few hard straight right upstairs. Floyd doesn't use the same stance in every rounds. He varies his stance and punching pattern, it's why he's not that easy to hit with the same punch multiple times. Clottey did a great job at crowding Manny's range in the center of the ring, he just wasn't busy enough and didn't had the intangibles to varies his attacks and offset Manny's offense.
> 
> He hurt Manny several times with the straight right downstairs, he just didn't throw it enough. As i said, Floyd will stick to whatever strategy works for him. He doesn't get carried away and loads up on punches that have little to no chance of landing. Clottey did the same thing over and over for the fight and he still landed the better eye-catching punches in the fight. Floyd is the sport's biggest opportunist. He's going to find more than one strategy and stick to them while mixing up his attacks and not be a one-trick basic Pony like Clottey was.


Ah ok. That would be really smart, to force downstairs punches to counter. Manny would do well to go to the body but the taller fighter has the advantage, Floyd can just check hook or throw a right on the way in or out.

You should make some Clottey gifs.


----------



## DobyZhee

ElKiller said:


> Oscar clowns them, Ellerbe gets pissed and the asks "Why you mad":lol:
> 
> Straight up nuthugger.:deal


It's the same shine when they announced Mayweather Jr MarqueZ except nobody cared after Ricky got knocked out lol


----------



## mrtony80

Rumor has it they're announcing the fight on the 14th, as a Valentines Day present to the fans.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

mrtony80 said:


> Rumor has it they're announcing the fight on the 14th, as a Valentines Day present to the fans.


What's the next big thing after Valentines Day? So I can start a rumor that the fight will be announced then when nothing is announced on Valentines...


----------



## DobyZhee

mrtony80 said:


> Rumor has it they're announcing the fight on the 14th, as a Valentines Day present to the fans.


That would be ghey as hell..

Then charge us 100 dollars. These guys can go fuck themselves


----------



## JohnAnthony

So what do people reckon is causing the hold up at this time?

Do we reckon the fighters specifically still haven't agree to specific things, or do you reckon floyd and manny have both agreed and the wait now is on the Networks trying to sort out a deal.


----------



## tliang1000

Any good news?!?!?!


----------



## Carpe Diem

Bogotazo said:


> Ah ok. That would be really smart, to force downstairs punches to counter. Manny would do well to go to the body but the taller fighter has the advantage, Floyd can just check hook or throw a right on the way in or out.
> 
> You should make some Clottey gifs.


I don't know how to make high quality gifs, but watch round 5 of their fight. Clottey closed in the gap in the center of the ring and landed some good shots until he allowed Manny to won the round with 30+ seconds to go. One thing that Floyd will do is switch back to a side angle stance and shoot the jab between Manny's guard when Manny tries to quickly retaliate. Clottey should've kept him at bay after he landed those shots. He didn't switch up and instead of him quickly closing the gap with seconds to go, he allowed Manny to closed in and steal the round.


----------



## JohnAnthony

tliang1000 said:


> Any good news?!?!?!


Kevin Mitchell looked good this weekend, sets up and interesting fight with Linares.

Also Degale looks to be getting a title shot, announcement tomorrow.


----------



## tliang1000

JohnAnthony said:


> Kevin Mitchell looked good this weekend, sets up and interesting fight with Linares.
> 
> Also Degale looks to be getting a title shot, announcement tomorrow.


yeah i did sneaked a 300 dollar bet on Mitchell at the last min, damn near forgot a free gimmie fight. He did looked good, aggressive power shots, which i'm surprised, i thought the brit was gonna be on his bike and let the bias commentary give him every round, running.


----------



## Bogotazo

Carpe Diem said:


> I don't know how to make high quality gifs, but watch round 5 of their fight. Clottey closed in the gap in the center of the ring and landed some good shots until he allowed Manny to won the round with 30+ seconds to go. One thing that Floyd will do is switch back to a side angle stance and shoot the jab between Manny's guard when Manny tries to quickly retaliate. Clottey should've kept him at bay after he landed those shots. He didn't switch up and instead of him quickly closing the gap with seconds to go, he allowed Manny to closed in and steal the round.


I'll take a look and make some gifs with instagiffer.


----------



## voodoo5

http://www.fightersonlymag.com/cont...eting-in-bjj-to-qkeep-busyq-before-aldo-fight

The world is comparing guys in boxing like Mayweather, and other well known champs, to guys like this. Guys who want to fight. They are the real throwbacks, which is why May wont be on many top 10 lists when the dust settles.......unless he fight Pac now.


----------



## JohnAnthony

tliang1000 said:


> yeah i did sneaked a 300 dollar bet on Mitchell at the last min, damn near forgot a free gimmie fight. He did looked good, aggressive power shots, which i'm surprised, i thought the brit was gonna be on his bike and let the bias commentary give him every round, running.


good bet, a 50/50 at the bookies.

Personally i thought it was a pick em fight. Who was to know Mitchell put in the best performance of his career.

I like Mitchell so was rooting for him, and if he stays on that form he may yet pick to a trinket.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

All the evidence points to HBO/Time Warner dragging their feet to make the fight. To them, they'd rather hold out until 2016 when Mayweather's contract with Showtime expires... as it makes more sense to try and keep the fight all to themselves.

Showtime is super thirsty for the fight, Mayweather and Pacquiao themselves seem like they want to make the fight...

Arum is just Arum.

At the end of the day, Pacquiao and Arum need to put pressure on HBO to get it done now.


----------



## Oli

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> All the evidence points to HBO/Time Warner dragging their feet to make the fight. To them, they'd rather hold out until 2016 when Mayweather's contract with Showtime expires... as it makes more sense to try and keep the fight all to themselves.
> 
> Showtime is super thirsty for the fight, Mayweather and Pacquiao themselves seem like they want to make the fight...
> 
> Arum is just Arum.
> 
> At the end of the day, Pacquiao and Arum need to put pressure on HBO to get it done now.


2016? Will ANYONE tolerate that though? When will the public say 'we don't even give a fuck anymore'? Will we have to go through this already over cooked unbearably boring saga all over again next year? Will a single fucking person tolerate someone preventing this happening this time? It's already 6 years out of date but if they're gunna do it now then okay... But to wait ANOTHER year? For NO reason whatsoever? No. If they try that shit then I would hope it is boycotted.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> All the evidence points to HBO/Time Warner dragging their feet to make the fight. To them, they'd rather hold out until 2016 when Mayweather's contract with Showtime expires... as it makes more sense to try and keep the fight all to themselves.
> 
> Showtime is super thirsty for the fight, Mayweather and Pacquiao themselves seem like they want to make the fight...
> 
> Arum is just Arum.
> 
> At the end of the day, Pacquiao and Arum need to put pressure on HBO to get it done now.


Source? Or are you talking out of your ass?


----------



## Wansen

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Source? Or are you talking out of your ass?


Looks like he's right: http://www.mlive.com/mayweather/index.ssf/2015/02/column_floyd_mayweather_manny.html


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Wansen said:


> Looks like he's right: http://www.mlive.com/mayweather/index.ssf/2015/02/column_floyd_mayweather_manny.html


Looks like the guy who wrote that is from Michigan and is a Flomo....wouldn't take his opinion for shit :lol:

There's also THIS from him: http://www.mlive.com/mayweather/index.ssf/2015/01/column_showtime_on_the_clock_f.html


----------



## Wansen

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Looks like the guy who wrote that is from Michigan and is a Flomo....wouldn't take his opinion for shit :lol:


I hope you're correct.


----------



## quincy k

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Source? Or are you talking out of your ass?


some of the flomos here actually thought that nbc was going to take time out of their superbowl halftime show to interview floyd for free if the fight got made

4mm for a 30 second ad spot and they are going to give floyd two or three minutes to promote his fight.

flomos are just a whole different breed of idiocy.


----------



## tliang1000

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Looks like the guy who wrote that is from Michigan and is a Flomo....wouldn't take his opinion for shit :lol:
> 
> There's also THIS from him: http://www.mlive.com/mayweather/index.ssf/2015/01/column_showtime_on_the_clock_f.html


If the article blames Floyd, then you will say that guy is credible you know it.


----------



## Chatty

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Looks like the guy who wrote that is from Michigan and is a Flomo....wouldn't take his opinion for shit :lol:
> 
> There's also THIS from him: http://www.mlive.com/mayweather/index.ssf/2015/01/column_showtime_on_the_clock_f.html


:rofl Thats his credibility shot.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

tliang1000 said:


> If the article blames Floyd, then you will say that guy is credible you know it.


Don't confuse me for a fan boy...If I don't hear it from a credible source I don't buy it. Shit, I won't believe they're fighting until I see them in the ring together.


----------



## tezel8764

#FightNotMadeYet


----------



## mrtony80

I wonder if fans will get fed up with this shit...a boy who cried wolf scenario. I know I'm tired of it...:-(


----------



## Mexi-Box

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Looks like the guy who wrote that is from Michigan and is a Flomo....wouldn't take his opinion for shit :lol:
> 
> There's also THIS from him: http://www.mlive.com/mayweather/index.ssf/2015/01/column_showtime_on_the_clock_f.html


That seriously passes as a source!? atsch

Article was horribly written, and I hope the guy didn't get paid for it. Sounded like a flomo from these forums wrote it. :lol:


----------



## voodoo5

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/mayweather-31-favorite-pacquiao-277983


----------



## DobyZhee

The fight is going to happen. Floyd wants you to hate him more so you will buy the fight.

May2nd is going to be the biggest figjt weekend ever in las vegas


----------



## Tko6

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Looks like the guy who wrote that is from Michigan and is a Flomo....wouldn't take his opinion for shit :lol:
> 
> There's also THIS from him: http://www.mlive.com/mayweather/index.ssf/2015/01/column_showtime_on_the_clock_f.html


That article defies all common sense. HBO are going to wait until next year when anything could happen in a year (ie Floyd loses or Pac loses badly again), and Floyd is again free to negotiate a deal with Showtime as much as with them? Isn't Pac on a year to year ongoing contract? That means he also could jump to Showtime (not that it's likely)? Then there's the new stadium with the extra 4k capacity that they'd have to charge $2500 a ticket to break ten million, in a potential $300m event? Hardly worth waiting for. Not to mention Floyd makes a point of fighting at the MGM and he would no doubt feel more comfortable there as his 'home' arena.

The only conclusion I can draw from all this is that Showtime feel they should be getting more out of the deal than HBO, which is understandable for the reasons I've mentioned before, but HBO feel that the terms on offer are unfairly punitive or that Pac fighting someone else would be more/equally as beneficial to them. It's conceivable that both networks justifiably feel they they are in the right and the other side are making unreasonable demands. There may also be issues leftover from Lewis/Tyson (like the replay being shown by the winner) that either network feel that should be compensated for this time. Even if we don't get the fight, I think Floyd's contract has poisoned the well for future fighters, and hopefully boxing won't be in the position that one fighter can not only dictate everything on his own terms, but also fuck up the schedules of every other fighter hoping to get a payday and deprive us all of great fights. It's a shit state of affairs all round tbh.


----------



## Mable

I'm sick of searching the internet for updates, like a stray dog mooching around for bits of food. 
Just sort it out. Do this. Please, for the love of christ!
*FUCKKKK!*


----------



## SimplyTuck

Mable said:


> I'm sick of searching the internet for updates, like a stray dog mooching around for bits of food.
> Just sort it out. Do this. Please, for the love of christ!
> *FUCKKKK!*


:lol:


----------



## Tko6

Mable said:


> I'm sick of searching the internet for updates, like a stray dog mooching around for bits of food.
> Just sort it out. Do this. Please, for the love of christ!
> *FUCKKKK!*


If both sides had suddenly gone silent, I would have taken this as a sign that the networks have told everyone to shut the fuck up while they sort it out like adults/real businessmen. Floyd is still vacation trolling so make of that what you will, unless he just simply can't resist. . .


----------



## Bogotazo

HBO says they're "ready to go" and that the fighters have yet to come to terms.

"We are not an impediment to this fight. We stand ready to go. The principals need to agree to terms and come to a deal."

http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/2/2/7967021/hbo-sports-we-stand-ready-to-go-on-mayweather-pacquiao


----------



## ElKiller

We are back to where we were as early as a month ago, everybody seems to be passing the buck. why don't you all go back to 2011 mode and proceed as if the fight will never happen.


----------



## bballchump11

Just stay patient men


----------



## Tko6

Bogotazo said:


> HBO says they're "ready to go" and that the fighters have yet to come to terms.
> 
> "We are not an impediment to this fight. We stand ready to go. The principals need to agree to terms and come to a deal."
> 
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/2/2/7967021/hbo-sports-we-stand-ready-to-go-on-mayweather-pacquiao


As much as I believe Floyd has avoided the fight in the past, HBO and Arum's team are now directly contradicting each other. This is getting beyond stupid now.


----------



## Mable

Bogotazo said:


> HBO says they're "ready to go" and that the fighters have yet to come to terms.
> 
> "We are not an impediment to this fight. We stand ready to go. The principals need to agree to terms and come to a deal."
> 
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/2/2/7967021/hbo-sports-we-stand-ready-to-go-on-mayweather-pacquiao


What does this even mean? What are you saying HBO?! It's like trying to get updates from the riddler.*
FUCKKKK!*


----------



## Bogotazo

Mable said:


> What does this even mean? What are you saying HBO?! It's like trying to get updates from the riddler.*
> FUCKKKK!*












...sorry.


----------



## sugarshane_24

The gifs might are more entertaining than waiting for the actual fight itself. :lol:


----------



## mrtony80

bballchump11 said:


> Just stay patient men


Ah, the youth and their 
naivet...:-(


----------



## Bogotazo

We'll find out one way or another within two weeks or so. The tidbits are OK but I'm not taking anything as word one way or another. It's kind of now or never for them.


----------



## Tko6

Bogotazo said:


> We'll find out one way or another within two weeks or so. The tidbits are OK but I'm not taking anything as word one way or another. It's kind of now or never for them.


Although I keep checking for updates, this is pretty much the attitude I'm taking. A lot of us are in a rush to make predictions and stuff, but ultimately we don't know shit until either the fight is announced or one of them announce another fight. My gut tells me that there is too much money involved for all parties, but I can't escape this nagging feeling (that I've always had) that Pac just has the hoodoo over Floyd, regardless of styles making fights. At least we know it will all be clear in a couple of weeks. . .


----------



## igor_otsky




----------



## mrtony80

So HBO says they're set. That means they must have come to some agreement with Showtime. Sowhat's the the holdup now? Everyone was saying the network issues were the last thing
that needed to be sorted, so...now what?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> Anderson Silva is about to come to the ring





Bogotazo said:


> HBO says they're "ready to go" and that the fighters have yet to come to terms.
> 
> "We are not an impediment to this fight. We stand ready to go. The principals need to agree to terms and come to a deal."
> 
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/2/2/7967021/hbo-sports-we-stand-ready-to-go-on-mayweather-pacquiao


Everyone is blaming another party for being the bottleneck. For the most part Floyd has done the best job at 'shutting up'.


----------



## bballchump11

mrtony80 said:


> Ah, the youth and their
> naivet...:-(


 it feels good


----------



## gander tasco

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...acquiao-camps-hit-wall-negotiations-megafight


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

mrtony80 said:


> So HBO says they're set. That means they must have come to some agreement with Showtime. Sowhat's the the holdup now? Everyone was saying the network issues were the last thing
> that needed to be sorted, so...now what?


Now we wait....Some more....for absolutely nothing I'm sure


----------



## tliang1000

Mable said:


> What does this even mean? What are you saying HBO?! It's like trying to get updates from the riddler.*
> FUCKKKK!*


x2!


----------



## Tko6

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Everyone is blaming another party for being the bottleneck. For the most part Floyd has done the best job at 'shutting up'.


Best job = I'm on vacation and I don't give a shit, but I'll keep posting instagrams from a beach commenting on the non-fight anyhow. For all the pretence of intelligence in your posts, you're a bit thick.


----------



## bballchump11

Tko6 said:


> Best job = I'm on vacation and I don't give a shit, but I'll keep posting instagrams from a beach commenting on the non-fight anyhow. For all the pretence of intelligence in your posts, you're a bit thick.


what he means is there is an agreement to not negotiate in the media and shut up about negotiations since that has screwed them over in the past. Mayweather so far has done the best job among Showtime, HBO, Pacquiao, Arum, Koncz, or whoever in following that gag order


----------



## DobyZhee

mrtony80 said:


> So HBO says they're set. That means they must have come to some agreement with Showtime. Sowhat's the the holdup now? Everyone was saying the network issues were the last thing
> that needed to be sorted, so...now what?


Uhhhh...Floyd.

Don't make him upset when he's the boss


----------



## mrtony80

bballchump11 said:


> it feels good


I've always been impressed with your boxing knowledge despite your age (although I knew more at that age :smile) but you've been acting very strange in this thread. I can't even look at your optimism with respect, because it seems to be firmly rooted in naivety and bias towards Mayweather. All the signs are pointing towards the fight not happening, and you keep making excuses. I'm not being negative, I'm just a realist. I couldn't believe how many people actually thought there was going to be a Super Bowl announcement. All the evidence that there wouldn't be was slapping everyone in the face, yet so many people still believed it. You've used TMZ and Karaceno as sources...I mean...wtf?

Keep the faith young brotha, but damn...use some common sense, too.


----------



## mrtony80

Just thought about something...why would there be a gag order anyway? What would be the harm in talking about negotiations? What would anyone have to lose? If anything, it would be tremendous promotion! Actors aren't allowed to discuss plot details for obvious reasons, but I don't understand the harm in letting the public know exactly what is going on behind closed doors in a situation like this. It's just wishful thinking, imo. People thinking that since we're not hearing anything, it must because they're intentionally keeping it secret. I mean, come on. :-(

My opinion is that someone doesn't want this fight. Not sure who, but somebody doesn't want it. It's a no brainer business decision for everyone involved!


----------



## genaro g

Laughing at anyone who thought there would be a Superbowl announcement. The last 20 pages here is a sad indication of how pathetic some boxing fans are. Bunch of fully grown men acting like babies. Lol


----------



## genaro g

Honestly ive said from the beginning Arum didn't want May 2nd. And he wasn't interested in making it happen that day. Now he's talking about moving it again, to June. I wouldn't be surprised if Arum and HBO are still dragging their feet and not budging on a few key points that Floyd wants. All we know of what Floyd told Manny is what Konz said. And all he mentioned was the broadcasters. And supppsedly, Konz made a phone call and took care of it? Really? Like they werent aware of that being a key issue before. Bunch of bullshit coming from Mannys side. There's gotta be more to it and Floyd put his foot down, showed up and confronted Manny face to face once he found out Pac was at that game. 

Mannys goons tried to play hard ball and pressing the media to force Floyd into signing an imaginary contract and shit them self once Floyd told em right to their face to cut the bullshit. If this fight goes down it'll be on Floyd's terms. And deservingly so. Like it or not, that's the reality. Get over it.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

genaro g said:


> Honestly ive said from the beginning Arum didn't want May 2nd. And he wasn't interested in making it happen that day. Now he's talking about moving it again, to June. I wouldn't be surprised if Arum and HBO are still dragging their feet and not budging on a few key points that Floyd wants. All we know of what Floyd told Manny is what Konz said. And all he mentioned was the broadcasters. And supppsedly, Konz made a phone call and took care of it? Really? Like they werent aware of that being a key issue before. Bunch of bullshit coming from Mannys side. There's gotta be more to it and Floyd put his foot down, showed up and confronted Manny face to face once he found out Pac was at that game.
> 
> Mannys goons tried to play hard ball and pressing the media to force Floyd into signing an imaginary contract and shit them self once Floyd told em right to their face to cut the bullshit. If this fight goes down it'll be on Floyd's terms. And deservingly so. Like it or not, that's the reality. Get over it.


You're bias is showing here brah...no site has blamed Arum/Pac because they have agreed to the demands. Yet here you are pulling shit out of your ass talking about Arum not wanting the date...WTF?


----------



## PetetheKing

What's do people think talking to the media can/has ruined negotiations for this fight? Seems like utter nonsense.


----------



## genaro g

Bjj_Boxer said:


> You're bias is showing here brah...no site has blamed Arum/Pac because they have agreed to the demands. Yet here you are pulling shit out of your ass talking about Arum not wanting the date...WTF?


If you aren't aware that Arum never wanted May 2nd then you havnt been following shit. That goes back to Cotto Canelo negotiations. And for weeks theyve been talking nonsense about an imaginary contract. Also if you believe this bullshit that Konz supposedly got the broadcasting issues resolved over a couple phone calls then you really can't think for shit. All of a sudden they're now aware of those issues? You gotta be an idiot to believe anything that comes from Manny and his goons. Bias my ass, you obviously don't know what the fuck has been going on. Who the fuck are you anyway, brah?? Lol damn fool.


----------



## El-Terrible

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Everyone is blaming another party for being the bottleneck. For the most part Floyd has done the best job at 'shutting up'.


The one who says the least usually cares the least, his recent tweet just screams someone desperate for the fight


----------



## El-Terrible

genaro g said:


> If you aren't aware that Arum never wanted May 2nd then you havnt been following shit. That goes back to Cotto Canelo negotiations. And for weeks theyve been talking nonsense about an imaginary contract. Also if you believe this bullshit that Konz supposedly got the broadcasting issues resolved over a couple phone calls then you really can't think for shit. All of a sudden they're now aware of those issues? You gotta be an idiot to believe anything that comes from Manny and his goons. Bias my ass, you obviously don't know what the fuck has been going on. Who the fuck are you anyway, brah?? Lol damn fool.


I've given up. It's likely not happening. All bullshit once again


----------



## JohnAnthony

I'My prediction is Floyd comes back from his vacation and says:

"Whats everyone on about there were no negotations"

but we saw you go up to Manny at a Baketball Game

"Don't put words in my Mouth"

Leaving all fans baffled once again


----------



## genaro g

El-Terrible said:


> I've given up. It's likely not happening. All bullshit once again


Its an interesting situation. Arum believes Cotto is not a possible opponent for Floyd due to monetary issues and they are leveraging Khan as Pacs plan b, plus we have Canelo fighting on regular HBO against Floyd's May 2nd opponent so Arum does have some pretty good leverage as it appears Floyd has no other options. Floyd wants what he is due and Arum is trying to corner him. I can't believe so many thought the meeting in Miami was a set up. Just blinded. Believe it when reports are saying Floyd went to the game when he found out Pac was gonna be there. He's got more to lose,the pressure was on him with all the lies coming from Manny's side, plus Arum and Pac can live on with their 400k ppvs while Floyd needs to bring in the big money to meet his end of the bargain with SHO. Floyd wants it and wants more(which is rightfully his) and Arum and HBO are saying take it or leave it.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

genaro g said:


> If you aren't aware that Arum never wanted May 2nd then you havnt been following shit. That goes back to Cotto Canelo negotiations. And for weeks theyve been talking nonsense about an imaginary contract. Also if you believe this bullshit that Konz supposedly got the broadcasting issues resolved over a couple phone calls then you really can't think for shit. All of a sudden they're now aware of those issues? You gotta be an idiot to believe anything that comes from Manny and his goons. Bias my ass, you obviously don't know what the fuck has been going on. Who the fuck are you anyway, brah?? Lol damn fool.


Obvious Flomo is a fucking idiot. You continue being an idiot and believe Floyd dumb shit.

Here you go dipshit: Manny Pacquiao Interview - "I Believe Floyd Is Ducking" [2015]:


----------



## genaro g

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Obvious Flomo is a fucking idiot. You continue being an idiot and believe Floyd dumb shit.


Lol you just made yourself look like an ignorant asshole. Thanks for saving me the time and effort, BRAH.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

genaro g said:


> Lol you just made yourself look like an ignorant asshole. Thanks for saving me the time and effort, BRAH.


Here you go dipshit: Manny Pacquiao Interview - "I Believe Floyd Is Ducking" [2015]:


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

genaro g said:


> Its an interesting situation. Arum believes Cotto is not a possible opponent for Floyd due to monetary issues and they are leveraging Khan as Pacs plan b, plus we have Canelo fighting on regular HBO against Floyd's May 2nd opponent so Arum does have some pretty good leverage as it appears Floyd has no other options. Floyd wants what he is due and Arum is trying to corner him. I can't believe so many thought the meeting in Miami was a set up. Just blinded. Believe it when reports are saying Floyd went to the game when he found out Pac was gonna be there. He's got more to lose,the pressure was on him with all the lies coming from Manny's side, plus Arum and Pac can live on with their 400k ppvs while Floyd needs to bring in the big money to meet his end of the bargain with SHO. Floyd wants it and wants more(which is rightfully his) and Arum and HBO are saying take it or leave it.


See, believing Floyd wants this fight after everything Floyd has done is down right fucking retarded. No point talking to such a fucking moron like you brah. Go back to cleaning toilets you uneducated bitch.


----------



## genaro g

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Here you go dipshit: Manny Pacquiao Interview - "I Believe Floyd Is Ducking" [2015]:


Lmao damn dude, not only did you expose yourself as a damn fool, but now your fanboy tendencies are coming out. Keep going youre doing a great job.


----------



## genaro g

Bjj_Boxer said:


> See, believing Floyd wants this fight after everything Floyd has done is down right fucking retarded. No point talking to such a fucking moron like you brah. Go back to cleaning toilets you uneducated bitch.


Its fun watching you make a spaz of yourself. Keep getting mad, kid. Its hilarious lol


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

genaro g said:


> Its fun watching you make a spaz of yourself. Keep getting mad, kid. Its hilarious lol


Great come back lol. You started insulting me and I returned the favor brah  I ain't mad though. It's hilarious how retarded you flomos are though. Seriously Floyd has the dumbest fans in the world


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

genaro g said:


> Lmao damn dude, not only did you expose yourself as a damn fool, but now your fanboy tendencies are coming out. Keep going youre doing a great job.


How? That's your come back to me showing you Manny has said that he has accepted all of Floyd's demands? That's fucking weak even from a retard like you.


----------



## genaro g

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Great come back lol. You started insulting me and I returned the favor brah  I ain't mad though. It's hilarious how retarded you flomos are though. Seriously Floyd has the dumbest fans in the world


Ive said what I know about the negotiations and you had no rebuttle whatsoever other than a video of Manny saying Floyd is ducking. So its you who looks like a complete fool. Feel free to read it all over. Nice try tho kid, at least you're the one making yourself look like an idiot, not me. Lmao


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

genaro g said:


> Ive said what I know about the negotiations and you had no rebuttle whatsoever other than a video of Manny saying Floyd is ducking. So its you who looks like a complete. Feel free to read it all over. Nice try tho kid, at least you're the one making yourself look like an idiot, not me. Lmao


What you know about negotiations? Arum not wanting the date?!? Lmao. That has been agreed upon a long time ago you fucking idiot. Then it went to the networks and now there's a hold up between Floyd and Arum again...yet you're still talking about May 2nd? :lol:

Only reason that date would be a problem bow is because the date is coming up fast and they still haven't signed shit...has nothing to do with Arum. Seriously man, how fucking stupid are you?

You're also showing you're a fan boy, look at you focus on Pac saying about him starting to believe that Floyd might be scared to fight him instead of Pac stating he's agreed to everything.


----------



## genaro g

Bjj_Boxer said:


> What you know about negotiations? Arum not wanting the date?!? Lmao. That has been agreed upon a long time ago you fucking idiot. Then it went to the networks and now there's a hold up between Floyd and Arum again...yet you're still talking about May 2nd? :lol:
> 
> Only reason that date would be a problem bow is because the date is coming up fast and they still haven't signed shit...has nothing to do with Arum. Seriously man, how fucking stupid are you?


I'm not talking about May 2nd. Arum is, offering to move it to May 30 or even June in the past couple of days. Manny's side said there was a contract. There was no contract. Manny's side said there were no more issues prior to meeting in Miami, supposedly Konz cleared up whatever broadcasting issues Floyd confronted them with after their meeting at the hotel. So you tell me, which side has blatantly lied and is flip flopping on numerous occasions? Can't believe someone could be as idiotic as you. Wait yes I can, you're clearly a dipshit fanboy making a damn fool of himself, just like the rest who have come and gone. Fucking loser wow, lmao.


----------



## JohnAnthony

genaro g said:


> I'm not talking about May 2nd. Arum is, offering to move it to May 30 or even June in the past couple of days. Manny's side said there was a contract. There was no contract. Manny's side said there were no more issues prior to meeting in Miami, supposedly Konz cleared up whatever broadcasting issues Floyd confronted them with after their meeting at the hotel. So you tell me, which side has blatantly lied and is flip flopping on numerous occasions? Can't believe someone could be as idiotic as you. Wait yes I can, you're clearly a dipshit fanboy making a damn fool of himself, just like the rest who have come and gone. Fucking loser wow, lmao.


Arum made his position clear. He thinks it should be June. (It should be) But they're happy to do May if Floyds insistent.

Its not a road block so why do you keep mentioning iit.


----------



## El-Terrible

genaro g said:


> Its an interesting situation. Arum believes Cotto is not a possible opponent for Floyd due to monetary issues and they are leveraging Khan as Pacs plan b, plus we have Canelo fighting on regular HBO against Floyd's May 2nd opponent so Arum does have some pretty good leverage as it appears Floyd has no other options. Floyd wants what he is due and Arum is trying to corner him. I can't believe so many thought the meeting in Miami was a set up. Just blinded. Believe it when reports are saying Floyd went to the game when he found out Pac was gonna be there. He's got more to lose,the pressure was on him with all the lies coming from Manny's side, plus Arum and Pac can live on with their 400k ppvs while Floyd needs to bring in the big money to meet his end of the bargain with SHO. Floyd wants it and wants more(which is rightfully his) and Arum and HBO are saying take it or leave it.


This big propaganda that Floyd fans are now pushing about him wanting the fight so badly must stop. Yes he met Pacquiao who said for the first time they believe he wants it. But he's not hunting it down, he's chilling on a beach.

Hbo have now said they are not the hold up and are all done on their part so it's not hbo. Espinoza is Floyds mouthpiece, pure and simple. The most important fact is both Espiniza and a floyd have been asked whether Arums side have agreed to terms. Neither denied it. Espinoza said in his words that Showtime Hbo and haymon have yet to agree on everything...Arum and Pacquiso have said they agreed. The meeting with Floyd was about broadcasting issues. Do you think that woukd be the case had PacquiAo not agreed to his terms?

With Hbo's statement it's clear as f***ing day that Showtime and Mayweather are in control of whether this thing happens. Please don't tell me any different when Floyd is tweeting "I don't give a shit, I'm on a beach"

Floyd gets 32m guaranteed. He has no obligations to meet than fight. My educated guess is if Ppvs aren't so good then Showtime get an input into opponents. This is exactly why Pacquiao is being considered now and why Floyd is not bothered. 60-40 agreed when Mayweather said Pacquiao isn't getting more than $40m flat? Showtime are pushing this but need Haymon to sign off. Use some logic FFS


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

genaro g said:


> I'm not talking about May 2nd. Arum is, offering to move it to May 30 or even June in the past couple of days. Manny's side said there was a contract. There was no contract. Manny's side said there were no more issues prior to meeting in Miami, supposedly Konz cleared up whatever broadcasting issues Floyd confronted them with after their meeting at the hotel. So you tell me, which side has blatantly lied and is flip flopping on numerous occasions? Can't believe someone could be as idiotic as you. Wait yes I can, you're clearly a dipshit fanboy making a damn fool of himself, just like the rest who have come and gone. Fucking loser wow, lmao.


Like I've already said, the date is an issue now because nothing has been resolved and it February...it doesn't even sound like they are close. You guys focus on the "contract" when the fact that all of Floyd's demands being met is clearly the mist important part. What has Floyd done in all this? Keep fucking quiet like the little bitch that he is. He's always quiet during negotiations then start talking shit when it all fails through. You really think Floyd wants to fight Manny? Go ahead and be that idiot. All I know is, from the beginning he has been putting up blocks to prevent this fight from happening.


----------



## El-Terrible

The focus on "the contract" whilst ignoring more important facts is basically "grasping at straws"


----------



## genaro g

JohnAnthony said:


> Arum made his position clear. He thinks it should be June. (It should be) But they're happy to do May if Floyds insistent.
> 
> Its not a road block so why do you keep mentioning iit.


I never said its a road block but because Arum keeps mentioning it. Ever since Cotto Canelo, whats the point when even us fans know Floyd ain't gonna budge on it. Manny's side has been nothing but inconsistent in every aspect of these negotiations.


----------



## El-Terrible

genaro g said:


> I never said its a road block but because Arum keeps mentioning it. Ever since Cotto Canelo, whats the point when even us fans know Floyd ain't gonna budge on it. Manny's side has been nothing but inconsistent in every aspect of these negotiations.


You're grasping here. He mentions it because it's Feb and it's still not signed! It's absolutely relevant to mention


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

genaro g said:


> I never said its a road block but because Arum keeps mentioning it. Ever since Cotto Canelo, whats the point when even us fans know Floyd ain't gonna budge on it. Manny's side has been nothing but inconsistent in every aspect of these negotiations.


What a fucking 'tard :lol:


----------



## rjjfan

*HBO Wants 2016 for Pac-May Fight?*

http://www.mlive.com/mayweather/index.ssf/2015/02/column_floyd_mayweather_manny.html

"One major sticking point remains: That Time Warner/HBO, for now, still seems to want to make the fight that is best for boxing, but in 2016, when Mayweather could be a television free agent and the two subscription networks might not have to work together on the fight."


----------



## genaro g

Man, Konz thought there were no other issues prior to the Miami meeting yet once he heard of the broadcasting issues from Floyd himself, all he had to do was make two phone calls and got that shit taken care of just like that huh, damn he's good. Lol. Guys give me a break, we've heard nothing but bullshit from Manny's side. Both sides are playing hard ball and Manny is lucky to even get 40%. Arum and HBO can't stand to give in to Floyd and SHOs demands. HBO can make all the statements they want, just like Arum sent an imaginary contract to Floyd to sign. What kinda fool would believe any of the garbage they've been putting out...


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

genaro g said:


> Man, Konz thought there were no other issues prior to the Miami meeting yet once he heard of the broadcasting issues from Floyd himself, all he had to do was make two phone calls and got that shit taken care of just like that huh, damn he's good. Lol. Guys give me a break, we've heard nothing but bullshit from Manny's side. Both sides are playing hard ball and Manny is lucky to even get 40%. Arum and HBO can't stand to give in to Floyd and SHOs demands. HBO can make all the statements they want, just like Arum sent an imaginary contract to Floyd to sign. What kinda fool would believe any of the garbage they've been putting out...


So what do you believe in? atsch


----------



## genaro g

El-Terrible said:


> You're grasping here. He mentions it because it's Feb and it's still not signed! It's absolutely relevant to mention


From the beginning, Arum never said this fight would happen May 2nd when he thought they could get away with Cotto and Canelo for that day. Why would u even care or mention a Mexican fighting that day when u know Floyd wouldn't fight on any other day. From the beginning Arum has been talking out of his ass when it comes to this fight. The date, the opponents, broadcasting rights, everything is a bargaining chip, the date was the first, now hes threatened by Cotto Mayweather, Khan as a plan b(yeah fucking right) now there's broadcasting issues when there were no issues supposedly. Its a negotiation, yet all the lies and playing the media has come only from one side. Clear indication of who is fucking it up. And that's the inflated ego of Arum who has a deflated draw in Pacquiao, scraping the barrel of under 400k PPV buys, you tell me who is really grasping here.


----------



## El-Terrible

rjjfan said:


> http://www.mlive.com/mayweather/index.ssf/2015/02/column_floyd_mayweather_manny.html
> 
> "One major sticking point remains: That Time Warner/HBO, for now, still seems to want to make the fight that is best for boxing, but in 2016, when Mayweather could be a television free agent and the two subscription networks might not have to work together on the fight."


See the Pac-May thread for all this stuff. HBO have confirmed they are not holding the fight back anyway


----------



## El-Terrible

genaro g said:


> From the beginning, Arum never said this fight would happen May 2nd when he thought they could get away with Cotto and Canelo for that day. Why would u even care or mention a Mexican fighting that day when u know Floyd wouldn't fight on any other day. From the beginning Arum has been talking out of his ass when it comes to this fight. The date, the opponents, broadcasting rights, everything is a bargaining chip, the date was the first, now hes threatened by Cotto Mayweather, Khan as a plan b(yeah fucking right) now there's broadcasting issues when there were no issues supposedly. Its a negotiation, yet all the lies and playing the media has come only from one side. Clear indication of who is fucking it up. And that's the inflated ego of Arum who has a deflated draw in Pacquiao, scraping the barrel of under 400k PPV buys, you tell me who is really grasping here.


Why are you going back in time? He's stated several times he agrees with May 2nd though not his ideal date. Since those contract lies, he's not said anything bad - in fact he just said he thought Mayweather's side was holding it up but he said Koncz told him he believed Floyd wanted the fight so he doesn't know what the hold up is. He said Moonves is receiving no quick replies from Mayweather's side.

Funny no one mentions Al Haymon in all this lol - he gets a free ride somehow because he hides in the shadows where he can get away with anything he wants yet he has to get final sign off on everything on Mayweather's behalf


----------



## JohnAnthony

genaro g said:


> I never said its a road block but because Arum keeps mentioning it. Ever since Cotto Canelo, whats the point when even us fans know Floyd ain't gonna budge on it. Manny's side has been nothing but inconsistent in every aspect of these negotiations.


others have mentioned the same.

Its absolutely relevant, its february, 3 months isn't very long. they're already talking about no press tour, and no 24/7 or all access to help with time contraints so they can fight in May.

He said he wont make it an issue to stop the fight though.


----------



## genaro g

El-Terrible said:


> Why are you going back in time? He's stated several times he agrees with May 2nd though not his ideal date. Since those contract lies, he's not said anything bad - in fact he just said he thought Mayweather's side was holding it up but he said Koncz told him he believed Floyd wanted the fight so he doesn't know what the hold up is. He said Moonves is receiving no quick replies from Mayweather's side.
> 
> Funny no one mentions Al Haymon in all this lol - he gets a free ride somehow because he hides in the shadows where he can get away with anything he wants


Honestly I never believed this fight could come so close to happening. I can only base my opinion off of what one side is saying. Arum never showed interested in this fight happening on May 2nd. They lied about agreeing to terms when clearly there were more issues at hand, they press Floyd through the media, called him a chicken, lied about a contract, the list goes on and on. You're talking about a guy who said he wanted an outdoor stadium built just for this fight. Lol. Bottom line is Arum and Pac aren't in the same position the were 3+ years ago. But also I believe Floyd is in jeopardy of not having an opponent for May 2nd unless its Pac, so both sides are playing hard ball on every last detail. Manny's side is just kicking and screaming cuz its obvious they can't call the shots anymore.


----------



## Hagler

genaro g said:


> Honestly I never believed this fight could come so close to happening. I can only base my opinion off of what one side is saying. Arum never showed interested in this fight happening on May 2nd. They lied about agreeing to terms when clearly there were more issues at hand, they press Floyd through the media, called him a chicken, lied about a contract, the list goes on and on. You're talking about a guy who said he wanted an outdoor stadium built just for this fight. Lol. Bottom line is Arum and Pac aren't in the same position the were 3+ years ago. But also I believe Floyd is in jeopardy of not having an opponent for May 2nd unless its Pac, so both sides are playing hard ball on every last detail. Manny's side is just kicking and screaming cuz its obvious they can't call the shots anymore.


I'm a fan of both fighters but Manny is the dumbest fuck in the village resigning with Arum when he did...


----------



## El-Terrible

Hagler said:


> I'm a fan of both fighters but Manny is the dumbest fuck in the village resigning with Arum when he did...


No doubt about it. I just don't understand why not use Arum on a fight by fight basis and free himself up if Mayweather came calling. He would also make more money. He's Manny Pacquiao, he doesn't need a damn promoter. Stupid move but explains how he managed to get himself into a position where he owed $millions in taxes


----------



## quincy k

rjjfan said:


> http://www.mlive.com/mayweather/index.ssf/2015/02/column_floyd_mayweather_manny.html
> 
> "One major sticking point remains: That Time Warner/HBO, for now, still seems to want to make the fight that is best for boxing, but in 2016, when Mayweather could be a television free agent and the two subscription networks might not have to work together on the fight."


what if floyd resigns with showtime or goes on vacation? isnt mlive based out of grand rapids, michigan, floyds hometown?

why do flomos think that the general population have iqs under 80?


----------



## Flea Man

HBO have already denied this

http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/2/2/7967021/hbo-sports-we-stand-ready-to-go-on-mayweather-pacquiao


----------



## tliang1000

Hagler said:


> I'm a fan of both fighters but Manny is the dumbest fuck in the village resigning with Arum when he did...


BC Arum bailed Pac out some gambling debts, prolly feel like he owe him his life or something....


----------



## tliang1000

Seriously though Arum takes 30% from Pac if not more.... Pac doesn't need arum to promote this fight.


----------



## knockout artist

I don't think anyone can say for sure that pac is better off leaving Arum. Bob is very experienced and has put on some of the biggest fights of all time. People say Pac should leave as if it's just simple to go your own route, negotiate your own fights etc. I could be wrong, but I'm just saying not everything is black and white. Obviously Mayweather's done brilliantly for himself since going solo, but not everyone may have that success


----------



## tliang1000

knockout artist said:


> I don't think anyone can say for sure that pac is better off leaving Arum. Bob is very experienced and has put on some of the biggest fights of all time. People say Pac should leave as if it's just simple to go your own route, negotiate your own fights etc. I could be wrong, but I'm just saying not everything is black and white. Obviously Mayweather's done brilliantly for himself since going solo, but not everyone may have that success


A popular fighter with a great fanbase can do great as a free agent. Why have someone take half of your money when his fans will pay to see anyways.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Hagler said:


> I'm a fan of both fighters but Manny is the dumbest fuck in the village resigning with Arum when he did...


Manny is uneducated, you really think he will bother with dealing with his own negotiations? Dude has been happy with letting Arum deal with all the bullshit, beat the shit out of whoever is in front of him and get paid millions. He's nowhere near smart enough to deal with his own finances much less deal with the details that goes on to making fights happen.


----------



## tliang1000

I really don't think either fighter are scared to fight each other but this is the biggest fight in boxing and i'm sure everyone want their hand in it and want a big piece of the pie if possible. From a business stand point, if i have control, i would get rid of as many promoters and network if possible. Much more money for the network and the fighters. That may be what it is happening now. Everyone is trying to two time each other.


----------



## JohnAnthony

tliang1000 said:


> Seriously though Arum takes 30% from Pac if not more.... Pac doesn't need arum to promote this fight.


Serious Question but is this figure official?

I hear it thrown about alot, but wondered where the number comes from


----------



## bjl12

El-Terrible said:


> This big propaganda that Floyd fans are now pushing about him wanting the fight so badly must stop. Yes he met Pacquiao who said for the first time they believe he wants it. But he's not hunting it down, he's chilling on a beach.
> 
> Hbo have now said they are not the hold up and are all done on their part so it's not hbo. Espinoza is Floyds mouthpiece, pure and simple. The most important fact is both Espiniza and a floyd have been asked whether Arums side have agreed to terms. Neither denied it. Espinoza said in his words that Showtime Hbo and haymon have yet to agree on everything...Arum and Pacquiso have said they agreed. The meeting with Floyd was about broadcasting issues. Do you think that woukd be the case had PacquiAo not agreed to his terms?
> 
> With Hbo's statement it's clear as f***ing day that Showtime and Mayweather are in control of whether this thing happens. Please don't tell me any different when Floyd is tweeting "I don't give a shit, I'm on a beach"
> 
> Floyd gets 32m guaranteed. He has no obligations to meet than fight. My educated guess is if Ppvs aren't so good then Showtime get an input into opponents. This is exactly why Pacquiao is being considered now and why Floyd is not bothered. 60-40 agreed when Mayweather said Pacquiao isn't getting more than $40m flat? Showtime are pushing this but need Haymon to sign off. Use some logic FFS


Yes. Floyd wanting the fight is conspiracy and propoganda. Why is it that Floyd or Manny are solely to blame when it's clear as day that both of them have dipped, ducked, dodged, and LIED in the past?

Hell where's the outdoor stadium? Why does giving blood weaken someone? WHERE are the signed contracts of two weeks ago?

You have exceptional bias sir


----------



## bjl12

JohnAnthony said:


> Serious Question but is this figure official?
> 
> I hear it thrown about alot, but wondered where the number comes from


Lots of rumours surrounding this. The only independent source was the financial firm Manny hired a few years back...that firm concluded Arum owed Manny a lot of money...only for Manny to esssessentially ignore the warning :/

I'd bet Arum is being deceptive with Manny...again/still


----------



## bjl12

genaro g said:


> Laughing at anyone who thought there would be a Superbowl announcement. The last 20 pages here is a sad indication of how pathetic some boxing fans are. Bunch of fully grown men acting like babies. Lol


ðŸ˜¢


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> what if floyd resigns with showtime or goes on vacation? isnt mlive based out of grand rapids, michigan, floyds hometown?
> 
> why do flomos think that the general population have iqs under 80?


Lol rjjfan is not a flomo


----------



## JohnAnthony

bjl12 said:


> Lots of rumours surrounding this. The only independent source was the financial firm Manny hired a few years back...that firm concluded Arum owed Manny a lot of money...only for Manny to esssessentially ignore the warning :/
> 
> I'd bet Arum is being deceptive with Manny...again/still


The 30% was made up a while ago, and everyone just runs with it.

The simple fact is TR are probably the most established boxing agency in the world.

Maybe Goldenboy were bigger but after losing all those fighters maybe not anymore.

But anyway i'd be suprised if he's being deceptive. Why would you risk it?


----------



## bballchump11

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Manny is uneducated, you really think he will bother with dealing with his own negotiations? Dude has been happy with letting Arum deal with all the bullshit, beat the shit out of whoever is in front of him and get paid millions. He's nowhere near smart enough to deal with his own finances much less deal with the details that goes on to making fights happen.


I feel bad for the country that would elect him to office


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> I feel bad for the country that would elect him to office


That's the Philippines for you man. You have enough popularity there, you can do anything. They almost voted in an uneducated actor as president.


----------



## JohnAnthony

bballchump11 said:


> I feel bad for the country that would elect him to office


If I had to choose between George Bush, David Cameron or Manny Pacquiao.

I'd probably vote Manny, He couldnt do any worse


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

JohnAnthony said:


> If I had to choose between George Bush, David Cameron or Manny Pacquiao.
> 
> I'd probably vote Manny, He couldnt do any worse


Its well known that the Philippines have the most corrupt politicians...


----------



## JohnAnthony

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Its well known that the Philippines have the most corrupt politicians...


maybe that's how You can have success/

Manny plays the card that he cares about the people and one of them.

So he'll probably do well.


----------



## 2manyusernames

Bjj_Boxer said:


> That's the Philippines for you man. You have enough popularity there, you can do anything. They almost voted in an uneducated actor as president.


:lol: You've just described the USA. The US actually followed through and elected an actor as president. Congrats Ronald Reagan. If Arnie wasn't born in Austria, he'd be following in your footsteps. Does the Philippines have a similar story to Sarah Palin being moments away from becoming Vice President?


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

JohnAnthony said:


> maybe that's how You can have success/
> 
> Manny plays the card that he cares about the people and one of them.
> 
> So he'll probably do well.


That's why it makes me laugh when people think Manny will go broke when he has the Philippines to steal from when he's in office post boxing :lol:


----------



## sugarshane_24

All I know is that I will never vote for him.


----------



## JohnAnthony

We should definetly create a Thread that merges all this stuff about floyd and manny into one.

That would be an awesome idea


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

2manyusernames said:


> :lol: You've just described the USA. The US actually followed through and elected an actor as president. Congrats Ronald Reagan. If Arnie wasn't born in Austria, he'd be following in your footsteps. Does the Philippines have a similar story to Sarah Palin being moments away from becoming Vice President?


No I'm talking about an actor who didn't even finish high school...I'm sure he was a good guy, but he had no business even being close to running as president.


----------



## bjl12

JohnAnthony said:


> The 30% was made up a while ago, and everyone just runs with it.
> 
> The simple fact is TR are probably the most established boxing agency in the world.
> 
> Maybe Goldenboy were bigger but after losing all those fighters maybe not anymore.
> 
> But anyway i'd be suprised if he's being deceptive. Why would you risk it?


We don't know if the 30% is made up or not as we have no sources to dispute or confirm the idea. TR is definitely one of the most established promotional companies in the world, no doubt about that. There's a lot of evidence to suggest Arum/TR are deceptive with Manny - and you chose to ignore them in my previous post, so I'll elaborate.



> According to statements made by VisionQwest CEO, Michael Lodge, Pacquiaoâ€™s entire operation was in disarray with Mannyâ€™s advisor, Michael Koncz, assuming control of all money dealings in the absence of a full-time accountant or trained financial consultant. Little care was paid to accuracy as numbers, supplied by Koncz, were simply â€œpluggedâ€ into generic taxation forms and sent off to the IRS.But disorder and sloppy record-keeping would be the least troublesome facts uncovered by VisionQwest.
> According to the company, they also found out that Pacquiaoâ€™s advisor, Koncz, not only worked for Pacquiao, but was also working for Pacquiaoâ€™s promoter, Top Rank.
> The obvious conflict of interest in having a paid advisor negotiate deals with a promotional company also issuing him a paycheck is blatant, ugly, and most definitely not to the benefit of the fighter. Although there may be some technicality by which Top Rank and Koncz can continue their arrangement, itâ€™s also possible that this is _not_ legal and Manny simply refuses to acknowledge or agitate the situation.
> Whatever the case, this cozy business arrangement does to the spirit of the Muhammad Ali Boxing Reform Act what Larry Holmes did to Ali, himself. It also may explain the reason why Pacquiaoâ€™s likeness and all endorsement deals are now in Top Rankâ€™s full controlâ€"an unprecedented move in sports business that some poorly-informed bloggers characterized as â€œsavingâ€ Pacquiaoâ€™s brand name.
> If VisionQwestâ€™s description of Team Pacquiaoâ€™s financial situation is accurate, it paints a troubling portrait of a fighter kept just solvent enough to maintain his luxurious lifestyle, but one who has no idea where his money actually is or whatâ€™s being done to it by members of his own management team. He may not even have a clear idea of what his earnings actually _are_.
> Throughout the initial stages of the investigation, the accounting firm found Top Rank uncooperative in forwarding crucial statements and documents. When they took it upon themselves to dig for the necessary documents at the offices of the Nevada State Athletic Commission, Top Rank CEO, Bob Arum, reportedly flew into a rage and personally called the commission to complain. Shortly thereafter, and just days prior to a scheduled meeting with Pacquiao, VisionQwest was fired by Pacquiao and Koncz.


This is not news by any means, but the end conclusion was, despite advice to terminate Top Rank/Bob Arum/Michael Konz, Pacman terminated the independent financial company - who essentially had zero incentive into Manny's future earnings. So, a fairly unbiased source presents information that TR/Arum/Konz are up to no good financially, and Manny ignored it.

Many sources can be found on the web on this topic, but here's a few since you're an incompetent fuck

http://theboxingtribune.com/2012/03/where-in-the-world-is-mannys-money-magnos-monday-rant/ (above quote is from this source)

http://www.digitaljournal.com/sport...ire-credible-financial-manager/article/364437 (below quote is from this source)



> At the same time, Koncz also acts as Pacquiao's emissary to promoter Bob Arum and handles the nitty-gritty of his fights.
> Koncz was reportedly recommended by Arum to Pacquiao to manage his own promotions company. Apart from his job as manager of MP Promotions, Koncz has since been acting as Pacquiao's adviser.
> Early this month, Arum confirmed that Koncz owns a company called EDK and admitted that portion of Pacquiao's funds are channeled to this company to pay off some of Pacquiao's bills in the US.
> Arum told Bev Llorente of ABS-CBN Las Vegas, who told Boxing Scene that his company "pays a lot of Manny's bills in the United States, so we from time to time, make payments to that company at Manny's instructions."
> Pacquiao may have agreed with Arum and Koncz on the manner of disbursing his funds in the US but I don't understand why is there a need for Pacquiao to channel his funds to Koncz-owned EDK company when he can use his Nevada registered company for the same purpose?


Again, maybe these actions are completely legitimate...but it's Arum we're talking about. The guy's a complete scumbag and a lawyer - his job is to lie and he is very good at it.



JohnAnthony said:


> If I had to choose between George Bush, David Cameron or Manny Pacquiao.
> 
> I'd probably vote Manny, He couldnt do any worse


Manny makes a willingly plays the role of puppet in his boxing career. Can't even imagine how willing he'd be if there were even more hands offering to string him around


----------



## bjl12

2manyusernames said:


> :lol: You've just described the USA. The US actually followed through and elected an actor as president. Congrats Ronald Reagan. If Arnie wasn't born in Austria, he'd be following in your footsteps. Does the Philippines have a similar story to Sarah Palin being moments away from becoming Vice President?


Yeah I suppose you're right. Palin, McCain, Reagan, Bush, Obama...these are all actors too. Hell, make Manny president of the US. The presidents don't matter anyhow since they don't actually do anything. The influential people behind the president (corporate money) are the ones calling the shots anyways


----------



## JohnAnthony

bjl12 said:


> We don't know if the 30% is made up or not as we have no sources to dispute or confirm the idea. TR is definitely one of the most established promotional companies in the world, no doubt about that. There's a lot of evidence to suggest Arum/TR are deceptive with Manny - and you chose to ignore them in my previous post, so I'll elaborate.
> 
> This is not news by any means, but the end conclusion was, despite advice to terminate Top Rank/Bob Arum/Michael Konz, Pacman terminated the independent financial company - who essentially had zero incentive into Manny's future earnings. So, a fairly unbiased source presents information that TR/Arum/Konz are up to no good financially, and Manny ignored it.
> 
> Many sources can be found on the web on this topic, *but here's a few since you're an incompetent fuck*
> 
> http://theboxingtribune.com/2012/03/where-in-the-world-is-mannys-money-magnos-monday-rant/ (above quote is from this source)
> 
> http://www.digitaljournal.com/sport...ire-credible-financial-manager/article/364437 (below quote is from this source)
> 
> Again, maybe these actions are completely legitimate...but it's Arum we're talking about. The guy's a complete scumbag and a lawyer - his job is to lie and he is very good at it.
> 
> Manny makes a willingly plays the role of puppet in his boxing career. Can't even imagine how willing he'd be if there were even more hands offering to string him around


I got to there, and just thought. Fuck you then, not reading.

I hope you enjoyed wasting your time putting that pile of shit together.

:fuckoff


----------



## tliang1000

bjl12 said:


> We don't know if the 30% is made up or not as we have no sources to dispute or confirm the idea. TR is definitely one of the most established promotional companies in the world, no doubt about that. There's a lot of evidence to suggest Arum/TR are deceptive with Manny - and you chose to ignore them in my previous post, so I'll elaborate.
> 
> This is not news by any means, but the end conclusion was, despite advice to terminate Top Rank/Bob Arum/Michael Konz, Pacman terminated the independent financial company - who essentially had zero incentive into Manny's future earnings. So, a fairly unbiased source presents information that TR/Arum/Konz are up to no good financially, and Manny ignored it.
> 
> Many sources can be found on the web on this topic, but here's a few since you're an incompetent fuck
> 
> http://theboxingtribune.com/2012/03/where-in-the-world-is-mannys-money-magnos-monday-rant/ (above quote is from this source)
> 
> http://www.digitaljournal.com/sport...ire-credible-financial-manager/article/364437 (below quote is from this source)
> 
> Again, maybe these actions are completely legitimate...but it's Arum we're talking about. The guy's a complete scumbag and a lawyer - his job is to lie and he is very good at it.
> 
> Manny makes a willingly plays the role of puppet in his boxing career. Can't even imagine how willing he'd be if there were even more hands offering to string him around


Pac isn't the brightest guy. People behind the curtains tells him what to do and say, while he will just be a face for the rest of his life.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

tliang1000 said:


> Pac isn't the brightest guy. People behind the curtains tells him what to do and say, while he will just be a face for the rest of his life.


He'll still have money and people will still love him. Floyd is gonna be broke and friendless.


----------



## igor_otsky

Bjj_Boxer said:


> That's the Philippines for you man. You have enough popularity there, you can do anything. They almost voted in an uneducated actor as president.


that actor made an all-out war against the southern muzzies though, while the other presidents made peace and them rebels hoarded guns and ammo secretly. these muzzies are not to be trusted man.

and fuck pacquiao. he's not fit for government office


----------



## 2manyusernames

bjl12 said:


> Yeah I suppose you're right. Palin, McCain, Reagan, Bush, Obama...these are all actors too. Hell, make Manny president of the US. The presidents don't matter anyhow since they don't actually do anything. The influential people behind the president (corporate money) are the ones calling the shots anyways


Quite right. Anyone who says they want to be president, shouldn't be allowed to be president.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> Lol rjjfan is not a flomo


no, i was referring to the guy that wrote the article for mlive, which is based out of michigan.

as you know, floyd grew up in grand rapids.

flomos can be found everywhere, especially in grand rapids, michigan, not just boxing forums.


----------



## tommygun711

tliang1000 said:


> Seriously though Arum takes 30% from Pac if not more.... Pac doesn't need arum to promote this fight.


I don't know why anyone would expect Pac to turn his back on Arum. Arum is responsible for putting on some of the biggest fights ever. He's done good for Packy. Packy is not as intelligent as Floyd.


----------



## Kalash

rjjfan said:


> http://www.mlive.com/mayweather/index.ssf/2015/02/column_floyd_mayweather_manny.html
> 
> "One major sticking point remains: That Time Warner/HBO, for now, still seems to want to make the fight that is best for boxing, but in 2016, when Mayweather could be a television free agent and the two subscription networks might not have to work together on the fight."


Till 2016 Floyd could lose his 0, or Manny could get KTFO again wich would only make people lose interest in this fight. Fuck 2016. JUST FUCKING FIGHT ALREADY


----------



## bballchump11

mrtony80 said:


> I've always been impressed with your boxing knowledge despite your age (although I knew more at that age :smile) but you've been acting very strange in this thread. I can't even look at your optimism with respect, because it seems to be firmly rooted in naivety and bias towards Mayweather. All the signs are pointing towards the fight not happening, and you keep making excuses. I'm not being negative, I'm just a realist. I couldn't believe how many people actually thought there was going to be a Super Bowl announcement. All the evidence that there wouldn't be was slapping everyone in the face, yet so many people still believed it. You've used TMZ and Karaceno as sources...I mean...wtf?
> 
> Keep the faith young brotha, but damn...use some common sense, too.


I appreciate the backhanded compliment Toney. What bias am I really showing? I'm the one posting the majority of the news in this thread from both teams and neutral parties. I gather facts AND THEN form an opinion. What signs are pointing toward the fight not being made? Everybody involved agrees they're close to a deal and like I've already posted before

Mayweather vs Cotto was announced Feb. 2
Mayweather vs Guerrero was announced Feb. 14
Mayweather vs Madiana was announced Feb. 24

Everybody is freaking out because there's still no agreement when there's still time. Then what does my Mayweather bias has anything to do with my optimism? And what excuses am I making? And I never thought it'd be announced during the Superbowl. Every year people say that shit and it never happens :lol:

and I posted TMZ because somebody already mentioned them a couple posts beforehand, so I just linked it. I didn't say that I believed it. I'm just trying to provide news and links in this thread and prevent it from turning into a big pactard/flomo shit fest. 
Also everytime I post Karceno as a source, I always provide a disclaimer. In any sense, Karceno has been pretty accurate so far. He said that the network issues were holding the fight up and then Kevin Iole and Lance Pugmire report the same things. Then Micheal Koncz confirmed that those were issues that Mayweather was concerned about

#TomBradyTheGOAT


----------



## bballchump11

mrtony80 said:


> Just thought about something...why would there be a gag order anyway? What would be the harm in talking about negotiations? What would anyone have to lose? If anything, it would be tremendous promotion! Actors aren't allowed to discuss plot details for obvious reasons, but I don't understand the harm in letting the public know exactly what is going on behind closed doors in a situation like this. It's just wishful thinking, imo. People thinking that since we're not hearing anything, it must because they're intentionally keeping it secret. I mean, come on. :-(
> 
> My opinion is that someone doesn't want this fight. Not sure who, but somebody doesn't want it. It's a no brainer business decision for everyone involved!


Both Arum and Espinoza have said there is a gag order


----------



## tliang1000

tommygun711 said:


> I don't know why anyone would expect Pac to turn his back on Arum. Arum is responsible for putting on some of the biggest fights ever. He's done good for Packy. Packy is not as intelligent as Floyd.


Arum made a lot of people money but his biggest stars Oscar, and Floyd both dumped his ass.


----------



## DobyZhee

Bjj_Boxer said:


> No I'm talking about an actor who didn't even finish high school...I'm sure he was a good guy, but he had no business even being close to running as president.


Think of all the black mayors who were caught for smoking crack just like Floyd Sr.


----------



## DobyZhee

tliang1000 said:


> Arum made a lot of people money but his biggest stars Oscar, and Floyd both dumped his ass.


Let's play a game where everyone takes a drink shot everytime Tliang says "Bob Arum"


----------



## genaro g

Hagler said:


> I'm a fan of both fighters but Manny is the dumbest fuck in the village resigning with Arum when he did...


He truly got screwed. I remember reading something about Pac saying that Arum holds something like 20% of his purse for taxes when the IRS was/is after him for some 18 million dollars. Arum has been milking Pac for years. Plus Manny's so called Manager/advisor just happens to be Arums puppet. They got him on lock.


----------



## PetetheKing

I actually thought for a second both guys needed each other to actually make the fight happen. Feel slightly stupid now. Knew Arum was BS and trying to derail the fight but I thought he got over it and wasn't going to drag the thing down. Now, I'm not sure what to believe on why it can't happen but I can tell you this. It's not just one guy fucking this up.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

genaro g said:


> He truly got screwed. I remember reading something about Pac saying that Arum holds something like 20% of his purse for taxes when the IRS was/is after him for some 18 million dollars. Arum has been milking Pac for years. Plus Manny's so called Manager/advisor just happens to be Arums puppet. They got him on lock.


Don't worry, Floyd will end up more broke than Pac within 10 years of retirement.


----------



## tliang1000

PetetheKing said:


> I actually thought for a second both guys needed each other to actually make the fight happen. Feel slightly stupid now. Knew Arum was BS and trying to derail the fight but I thought he got over it and wasn't going to drag the thing down. Now, I'm not sure what to believe on why it can't happen but I can tell you this. It's not just one guy fucking this up.


When a ton of money is on the line... everyone is gonna backstab and eliminate the share as much as possible. Boxing politics is at play here.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## bballchump11

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Don't worry, Floyd will end up more broke than Pac within 10 years of retirement.


Pacquiao already has a negative net worth with his +$60 million tax debt


----------



## steviebruno

This thread blows again. I'm out.


----------



## Bogotazo

It's not really biased to believe the fight is going to happen. Negotiations didn't start for no reason. Floyd didn't get up and walk over to Manny and meet with him after for no reason. HBO and Showtime haven't met for no reason. 

Nothing is final either way, these mixed signals aren't going to tell us one way or another, but time is running out for them to make the fight so it's almost now or never. Don't see why people get off so much on saying it's not going to happen.


----------



## Reppin501

JohnAnthony said:


> I got to there, and just thought. Fuck you then, not reading.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed wasting your time putting that pile of shit together.
> 
> :fuckoff


Pile of shit? Why would you willfully close you eyes to the facts of the matter? Im not a Manny fan, but I'm a people fan, and while from a boxing perspective he's not my cup of tea...I very much care that he as a person, as a father, as a man...is able to care for and provide for his children. I care that he would get what he's earned by risking his life and health for the entertainment of the people. Before this it was more difference of opinion that seperated us, now...it's a difference of values. Maybe it has something to do with the "newness" of Manny fans to boxing in general...they haven't seen the list of guys left broken down and with nothing. Your outlook disgusts me...you enable the system to steal from the men in the arena, the ones making the sacrafice, your overall lack of concern for the man you "support" and "respect" is pathetic.


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> It's not really biased to believe the fight is going to happen. Negotiations didn't start for no reason. Floyd didn't get up and walk over to Manny and meet with him after for no reason. HBO and Showtime haven't met for no reason.
> 
> Nothing is final either way, these mixed signals aren't going to tell us one way or another, but time is running out for them to make the fight so it's almost now or never. Don't see why people get off so much on saying it's not going to happen.


I think some keep saying it so they don't get their hopes up. Others say it just so they can feel hip and say "I told you so" and act like they not what they're talking about. 
Then the last group just have stressful lives and get riled up over anything and overreact to stuff.


----------



## DobyZhee

genaro g said:


> I'm not talking about May 2nd. Arum is, offering to move it to May 30 or even June in the past couple of days. Manny's side said there was a contract. There was no contract. Manny's side said there were no more issues prior to meeting in Miami, supposedly Konz cleared up whatever broadcasting issues Floyd confronted them with after their meeting at the hotel. So you tell me, which side has blatantly lied and is flip flopping on numerous occasions? Can't believe someone could be as idiotic as you. Wait yes I can, you're clearly a dipshit fanboy making a damn fool of himself, just like the rest who have come and gone. Fucking loser wow, lmao.


How do you know they even met in a hotel?


----------



## mrtony80

bballchump11 said:


> I think some keep saying it so they don't get their hopes up. Others say it just so they can feel hip and say "I told you so" and act like they not what they're talking about.
> Then the last group just have stressful lives and get riled up over anything and overreact to stuff.


I say it because I'm tired of being played, and refuse to buy into all this bullshit again, and I wish others wouldn't either. I told an allegory pages back that I don't think anyone paid ant attention to, but this shit really is like being toyed with by a female. I used to be a victim myself, but now I look at others and want to scream "can't you see she's playing you??"

The worse part is guy's total disregard for the obvious. As I said earlier, despite all the contrary evidence, ppl actually believed there'd be a Super Bowl announcement...oh, and you keep noting fights that were announced late in the month, but this is a different situation, bro. I don't think we'll see the fight. I almost guarantee it. But...I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## tommygun711

http://theboxingtribune.com/2015/02/mayweather-pacquiao-hbo-showtime-somebodys-lying-to-you/


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

Can someone answer this question,

When Pacquiao and his team confirmed they had signed all contracts on their side a couple of weeks ago, was this a made up lie?


----------



## Hagler

genaro g said:


> He truly got screwed. I remember reading something about Pac saying that Arum holds something like 20% of his purse for taxes when the IRS was/is after him for some 18 million dollars. Arum has been milking Pac for years. Plus Manny's so called Manager/advisor just happens to be Arums puppet. They got him on lock.


60m i read, they fucked his arse and he loved it, Arum and Koncz..


----------



## JeffJoiner

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Can someone answer this question,
> 
> When Pacquiao and his team confirmed they had signed all contracts on their side a couple of weeks ago, was this a made up lie?


It comes off as a half truth to me. Even if they agreed to the date and the revenue split that's only part of getting the fight made. There are almost always counter offers and addendum's to original agreements. Then, you have the broadcasting issues.

So, Arum and Manny likely signed an initial package of some sort, but not a final contract. No different than a home sale. Both sides have things to sign but it ain't over until both sides sign the Final Closing Statement.


----------



## quincy k

JeffJoiner said:


> It comes off as a half truth to me. Even if they agreed to the date and the revenue split that's only part of getting the fight made. There are almost always counter offers and addendum's to original agreements. Then, you have the broadcasting issues.
> 
> So, Arum and Manny likely signed an initial package of some sort, but not a final contract. No different than a home sale. Both sides have things to sign but it ain't over until both sides sign the Final Closing Statement.


imo, what you are saying is exactly what happened except that your definition of "half truth" is very low.

floyd sent over a written initial demand of 60/40, may 2 fight date, full random testing to the day of the fight and mgm venue. pac and arum signed off(physically and verbally) on it and asked them to send over a formal contract.

the formal contract never arrived.

it really doesnt matter what we think. my guess is that 99 percent of the general population with an iq over 80 not living in flomo land, and most importantly the prominent figures in the african american sports community, are all going to blame floyd mayweather if the fight is not made


----------



## bballchump11

Arum is saying there are some open issues that need to be resolved and Micheal Koncz recently said that there aren't done yet, but are close. 

So that answers the question there.


----------



## sugarshane_24

bballchump11 said:


> Arum is saying there are some open issues that need to be resolved and Micheal Koncz recently said that there aren't done yet, but are close.
> 
> So that answers the question there.


I'm almost giving up man. It seems like everyday gone is 10% less likely it will happen.


----------



## bballchump11

Lance Pugmire gives his *Opinion* on the HBO statement


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562694716106735620

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562694786197782529

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562705101887119362


----------



## bballchump11

sugarshane_24 said:


> I'm almost giving up man. It seems like everyday gone is 10% less likely it will happen.


yeah the longer it drags on the less likely the fight happens for sure. I'm still hopeful man. Every party involved wants to happen right now in my opinion. There were times in the past like 2012 when I didn't think Arum wanted it and in 2011 when Floyd acted like he didn't want it. Right now, I think everybody involved is looking to get it done


----------



## Mable

Everything's agreed Bob says...
...Oh but there are still some issues between the boxers they say!
and Floyd's off getting fish pedicures.. and taking photos of himself in a fucking hammock!
_FUCKKKK!
_


----------



## JeffJoiner

quincy k said:


> imo, what you are saying is exactly what happened except that your definition of "half truth" is very low.
> 
> floyd sent over a written initial demand of 60/40, may 2 fight date, full random testing to the day of the fight and mgm venue. pac and arum signed off(physically and verbally) on it and asked them to send over a formal contract.
> 
> the formal contract never arrived.
> 
> it really doesnt matter what we think. my guess is that 99 percent of the general population with an iq over 80 not living in flomo land, and most importantly the prominent figures in the african american sports community, are all going to blame floyd mayweather if the fight is not made


Yeah, maybe half was a bit generous.


----------



## JeffJoiner

bballchump11 said:


> yeah the longer it drags on the less likely the fight happens for sure. I'm still hopeful man. Every party involved wants to happen right now in my opinion. There were times in the past like 2012 when I didn't think Arum wanted it and in 2011 when Floyd acted like he didn't want it. Right now, I think everybody involved is looking to get it done


Everybody working to get the deal done is so huge. I know what little club/music promotions I've done and my real estate/loan stuff isn't as complex as this fight, but in my experience when people are working together to find solutions they typically find them. Same with when people are looking for reasons to distrust the other side or screw the other side over.

I think the fight gets made in the near future. Maybe not May 2nd, but within 12 months of that date.


----------



## Hagler

bballchump11 said:


> Pacquiao already has a negative net worth with his +$60 million tax debt


Ohhhh shit Flomo got a point but 60m in the hole i see him selling his arse for rent in Manila..


----------



## bjl12

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Can someone answer this question,
> 
> When Pacquiao and his team confirmed they had signed all contracts on their side a couple of weeks ago, was this a made up lie?


There has never been confirmation that there ever was a contract. In fact, numerous sources (including Espinoza and Mayweather)...as well as objective sources - Iole @ Yahoo and Fat Dan @ ESPN - have straight up said there are NO CONTRACTS.

Never were contracts. It was a PR stunt/lie.



DobyZhee said:


> How do you know they even met in a hotel?


I'm going to have to start looking at you differently DobyZhee. Most of the time Pacfucks accept Konz's word as law, but you're exactly right. We really don't know if they ever met in the hotel. We have objective proof they chatted briefly courtside, but we don't know what that translated into, if anything. Props to you for pointing that out :good



quincy k said:


> imo, what you are saying is exactly what happened except that your definition of "half truth" is very low.
> 
> floyd sent over a written initial demand of 60/40, may 2 fight date, full random testing to the day of the fight and mgm venue. pac and arum signed off(physically and verbally) on it and asked them to send over a formal contract.
> 
> the formal contract never arrived.
> 
> it really doesnt matter what we think. my guess is that 99 percent of the general population with an iq over 80 not living in flomo land, and most importantly the prominent figures in the african american sports community, are all going to blame floyd mayweather if the fight is not made


I agree that Mayweather will take the fall here because he's the villain and the bigger attraction, but that doesn't mean he's responsible this time around. We really don't know much, but we do know that some of what you posted is literally incorrect. This entire section is missing sources because I have previously posted sources which directly contradict the below section:



> floyd sent over a written initial demand of 60/40, may 2 fight date, full random testing to the day of the fight and mgm venue. pac and arum signed off(physically and verbally) on it and asked them to send over a formal contract.
> 
> the formal contract never arrived.


As I mentioned earlier, objective sources in Kevin Iole and Dan Rafael (Yahoo and ESPN), have rejected the idea that contracts ever existed. It also seems funny to me that once that was made apparent Arum/Konz/Pacman stopped rambling in the press about "sign the contract Floyd"...probably because there was never a contract in the first place (speculation on my part, but objective sources indicate that's what happened).

Don't get too defensive Pacfuck. I'm just saying we really don't know that much for sure besides the fact that they are definitely negotiating AND are probably serious about it since the "deadline" Arum/Konz/Pac used was lifted and they met in person, are tweeting about each other, and can't stop talking about each other. Everything else is speculation including, as @DobyZhee mentioned, the alleged hotel meeting. We really don't even know if that happened


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Out of all the speculation, at the end of the day, what we do know is the closest thing to an official fight being announced for May 2nd is Kirkland-Canelo.

I have to say that Al Haymon's CBS fight card announcements have saved the first half of this year so far.


----------



## ElKiller

Somebody is going to have to step up to the plate soon cause there's less then 3 months and counting.


----------



## bjl12

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Out of all the speculation, at the end of the day, what we do know is the closest thing to an official fight being announced for May 2nd is Kirkland-Canelo.
> 
> I have to say that Al Haymon's CBS fight card announcements have saved the first half of this year so far.


No surprise that CINNAMON is here to save the day...AGAIN. FUCKIN BOSS


----------



## BoxingGenius27

I'm sorry but I get the feeling we're getting trolled from Floyd.

I just checked his twitter and all I see is a vine video of him getting a fish pedicure and #TheMoneyTeam

With the biggest fight in boxing history pending, I check Floyd's twitter for updated news pertaining to the fight the world wants to see. I already know who The Money Team is and I could really give a FUCK about a fish pedicure right now. I didn't even know what the fuck that was 'til I just checked Floyd's twitter.

I feel like Floyd should be giving us daily updates on the current status or pending issues of negotiations. I mean if he wants to go into specifics, that's even better, but he doesn't have too. Just something as simple as "just got off the phone with Haymon, Ellerbe and Espinosa... They're trying to negotiate XYZ... I'll keep you updated". Something like that would suffice in my book, but I hear or see nothing from Floyd who is one of the most out spoken personalities in sports in the last 40 years or so outside of Ali...

This whole thing is just really distasteful and unprofessional from Floyd. I'm sorry, just calling it how I see it as each day goes by. #MyOpinionPlayByPlay


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bjl12 said:


> No surprise that CINNAMON is here to save the day...AGAIN. FUCKIN BOSS


Agreed.

Canelo has really shown me a lot these last few years. He went from being protected in my book to willing to put himself thru the guantlet these last few years and fight everyone the people said he wouldn't fight. I like Canelo and now have mucho respect for the kid


----------



## quincy k

bjl12 said:


> There has never been confirmation that there ever was a contract. In fact, numerous sources (including Espinoza and Mayweather)...as well as objective sources - Iole @ Yahoo and Fat Dan @ ESPN - have straight up said there are NO CONTRACTS.
> 
> Never were contracts. It was a PR stunt/lie.
> 
> I'm going to have to start looking at you differently DobyZhee. Most of the time Pacfucks accept Konz's word as law, but you're exactly right. We really don't know if they ever met in the hotel. We have objective proof they chatted briefly courtside, but we don't know what that translated into, if anything. Props to you for pointing that out :good
> 
> I agree that Mayweather will take the fall here because he's the villain and the bigger attraction, but that doesn't mean he's responsible this time around. We really don't know much, but we do know that some of what you posted is literally incorrect. This entire section is missing sources because I have previously posted sources which directly contradict the below section:
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, objective sources in Kevin Iole and Dan Rafael (Yahoo and ESPN), have rejected the idea that contracts ever existed. It also seems funny to me that once that was made apparent Arum/Konz/Pacman stopped rambling in the press about "sign the contract Floyd"...probably because there was never a contract in the first place (speculation on my part, but objective sources indicate that's what happened).
> 
> Don't get too defensive Pacfuck. I'm just saying we really don't know that much for sure besides the fact that they are definitely negotiating AND are probably serious about it since the "deadline" Arum/Konz/Pac used was lifted and they met in person, are tweeting about each other, and can't stop talking about each other. Everything else is speculation including, as @*DobyZhee* mentioned, the alleged hotel meeting. We really don't even know if that happened


why do you call me a pacfuck?

is it because

1. i argue the fact that floyd is not TBE
2. i argue that fact that floyd, and not pacqaiou, is the only fighter of
the two that has been linked to a positive PED test
3. i dont believe that bob arum is 100 percent at fault for the fight to this point
never happening
4. i dont believe that floyd mayweather would win every single hypothetical
head to head mathchup with all the fighters he never fought

then yes, i am a pacfuk like 99 percent of the general public.

if floyd doesnt fight pacqiaou on may 2 hes going to get ripped by everyone

and there is nothing that you or any other flomo can do to stop it

the one or two remaining flomos that still exist will be all alone on flomo land

by the way, arent you the one who said that if the fight got made nbc was going to do a halftime superbowl interview with floyd?

do you know how delusional that is?


----------



## Theron

I think both of them didnt/dont want the fight tbh.

Fuck both of em with all this dragged out bullshit and all these excuses and reasons not to fight... Its ridiculous 

:rolleyes


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm sorry but I get the feeling we're getting trolled from Floyd.
> 
> I just checked his twitter and all I see is a vine video of him getting a fish pedicure and #TheMoneyTeam
> 
> With the biggest fight in boxing history pending, I check Floyd's twitter for updated news pertaining to the fight the world wants to see. I already know who The Money Team is and I could really give a FUCK about a fish pedicure right now. I didn't even know what the fuck that was 'til I just checked Floyd's twitter.
> 
> I feel like Floyd should be giving us daily updates on the current status or pending issues of negotiations. I mean if he wants to go into specifics, that's even better, but he doesn't have too. Just something as simple as "just got off the phone with Haymon, Ellerbe and Espinosa... They're trying to negotiate XYZ... I'll keep you updated". Something like that would suffice in my book, but I hear or see nothing from Floyd who is one of the most out spoken personalities in sports in the last 40 years or so outside of Ali...
> 
> This whole thing is just really distasteful and unprofessional from Floyd. I'm sorry, just calling it how I see it as each day goes by. #MyOpinionPlayByPlay


what part of gag order don't yall understand? A big issue in the past was that everybody was trying to negotiate in the media. Arum mentioned the gag order, Espinoza did and so did Koncz.

Here's a statement from Koncz a few days ago

MK- "I have been getting numerous calls from reporters over the last couple of days asking what are the latest developments in the Manny and Floyd saga and my official reply is no comment as it is my contention that we (all people privy to the negotiations) should spend less time giving information and stories in the media (whether factual or fictional) and devote our time, energies and efforts in coming to an amenable resolution of the outstanding issues if possible. Thereafter, there will be ample information and time for the media. Thanks Mike"


----------



## Tko6

Theron said:


> I think both of them didnt/dont want the fight tbh.
> 
> Fuck both of em with all this dragged out bullshit and all these excuses and reasons not to fight... Its ridiculous
> 
> :rolleyes


I don't think Pac wanted Floyd any more or less than other fighter he's faced, the fact that he faced JMM 4 times is evidence that he doesn't mind a challenge and he'll fight anyone who's put in front of him. That's different to actively avoiding opponents like Floyd does, and pretty much all the bullshit and excuses from Pac's side come directly from Arum whereas Floyd himself has been caught outright lying and prevaricating on numerous occasions. I don't think Pac is a saint, but I've yet to see evidence that he's directly contradicted himself anything like Floyd has, or on the same scale. I spent a lot of last week watching Duran and Chavez Sr fights, it's a fucking embarrassment that someone like Floyd is the highest profile boxer on the planet, and the whole TBE schtick is shameful shit when you look at those guys (for starters) and their careers. He's the David Beckham of boxing, a guy who made himself fabulously rich and the face of his sport despite not being anywhere close to the best, only Beckham isn't an unlikable, lying, woman-beating scumbag that declares himself 'The Best Ever'. I can overlook and seperate most things when it comes to fighters private lives, but if it comes down to trusting a man's word, I'd take Charlie Z's over Floyds.


----------



## Drunkenboat

Sports Analyst Says Mayweather Told Pacquiao To Straighten Out His Finances When The Fighters Met At An NBA Basketball Game
By Rachelle Corpuz on February 03 2015 2:26 PM

Filipino sports analyst Ronnie Nathanielsz has revealed what Floyd Mayweather Jr. told Manny Pacquiao when the fighters met face-to-face at a basketball game in the National Basketball Association (NBA) recently. According to Nathanielsz, Mayweather has given Pacquiao money-related advice on how the Filipino can improve his finances.

â€œMayweather is trying to tell Pacquiao, â€˜You straighten out your finances because you are being taken for a ride,â€™â€ Nathanielsz said during an interview with radio DZMM on Feb. 2. â€œMayweather told Pacquiao â€˜They are stealing from you because you are paying Bob Arum 27.5 percent for every fight.â€™â€

Nathanielsz thought that Mayweather was only trying to show his consideration over Pacquiao, who is currently facing $75 million tax evasion case back in the Philippines. Nathanielsz also cited Mayweatherâ€™s impressive business acumen that brought the American enormous wealth. The analyst believes that Mayweatherâ€™s advice may have forced Pacquiao to look into things from a different perspective though he is unsure how the Filipino will really react to Mayweatherâ€™s enlightening words.

Nathanielsz further revealed that Mayweather has told Pacquiao and his adviser Michael Koncz to stop telling the boxing public about having a contract for the May 2 fight. He said that Mayweather doesnâ€™t need to sign any physical contract.

Nathanielsz also stressed that Mayweather is not afraid to fight Pacquiao. He said that the Grand Rapids native boxer wants the fight to take place as much as the Filipino craves for it. The only major setback that prevents the fight from taking place is that the rival networks, Showtime and HBO, have not been able to finalise an agreement because huge amounts of money are at stake.

Mayweatherâ€™s lucrative six-fight contract deal with Showtime reportedly worth $200 million is a big factor why the fight hasnâ€™t been settled. Nathanielsz said that Showtime wouldnâ€™t easily give in and agree to a joint pay-per-view with HBO because they want to make sure that they would get as much revenue off Mayweatherâ€™s fights. Still, Nathanielsz remains optimistic that there is a chance that the Mayweather-Pacquiao fight can take place as long as the discussions are ongoing.

Pacquiaoâ€™s January deadline for the Mayweather fight already came but there is still no surprising development on the said super fight. The eight-division Filipino world champion has previously said that they would be looking into plan B, which means a different opponent, if they do not get the Mayweather fight. As for Mayweather, he seemed to have dampened the hopes of the boxing public when he posted an Instagram photo of him vacationing in Jamaica with the hashtag #FightNotMadeYet .

If a deal canâ€™t be reached, both Mayweather and Pacquiao may have to move on and fight someone else. Mayweather targets to return to the ring on May 2. Pacquiao also aims to fight in the first half of 2015.


----------



## PetetheKing

Mable said:


> Everything's agreed Bob says...
> ...Oh but there are still some issues between the boxers they say!
> and Floyd's off getting fish pedicures.. and taking photos of himself in a fucking hammock!
> _FUCKKKK!
> _


I've enjoyed your posts in this thread. The Gifs combined with your frustration are a good comedic touch.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Reppin501 said:


> Pile of shit? Why would you willfully close you eyes to the facts of the matter? Im not a Manny fan, but I'm a people fan, and while from a boxing perspective he's not my cup of tea...I very much care that he as a person, as a father, as a man...is able to care for and provide for his children. I care that he would get what he's earned by risking his life and health for the entertainment of the people. Before this it was more difference of opinion that seperated us, now...it's a difference of values. Maybe it has something to do with the "newness" of Manny fans to boxing in general...they haven't seen the list of guys left broken down and with nothing. Your outlook disgusts me...you enable the system to steal from the men in the arena, the ones making the sacrafice, your overall lack of concern for the man you "support" and "respect" is pathetic.


not true at all.

I chose not to read it because the guy randomly insulted me so i didnt give him the satisfaction.

Plus i know the rumours that Arum is ripping him off, but i dont buy it. Just because someone reports it, doesnt mean it's true.

Yes im sure Top Rank earn a fortune for promoting Manny but they deserve it to. Manny Pac is probably the most famous boxer in the world. Despite being "Stupid" (according to people on here) and lacking much personality.

Sure Manny steps in the ring, but the promotion is a huge part of that.

Manny Pac takes home 25 mill+ a fight. He owns half of the philipines in real estate. Not only that he has a grasp on his spiritual life and seems genuinly content.

I'll save my sympathy for random Argetinians they fly over to fight as the B side on HBO, pay them about 15 grand, whilst everyone boo's them for not being good enough to make the fight competetive.

*Arum can't be ripping Manny off too much, he's consistently being the 1st or 2nd highest earner in boxing and one of the the highest earners in the sport. Not Bad for an over rated, cherry picking, weight draining, Ped Using Kid from the Philipines who's Stupid and has no personality.*


----------



## El-Terrible

To be honest, I think the fight may well be a done deal. We've had quiet for about 48 hours, no talk from Espinoza, HBO refuting they're a problem saying they're all done on their part. Pacquiao and Arum have clearly agreed to terms some time ago, only an ardent Flomo would deny this. In summary

- No broadcasting issues, HBO have confirmed this
- Pacquiao/Arum agreed to terms a while ago. Espinoza/Mayweather would surely have said something on this to take pressure away from them, they've not been that quiet about things
- The ball is 100% in Mayweather/SHO court from what I can see. If Top Rank are still playing hard ball I would have thought it would come out already. Espinoza has been quick in the past to expose Arum for not responding to an offer and Mayweather has no integrity, he is respecting no gag order, he's quiet because it suits him to be quiet. 

From Arum's last statement it seems they are literally dotting the i's - redrafting small aspects of the terms. Usually when the fight is getting called off, the blame game would be in full swing by now, but it's gone quiet.

Perhaps they need to fly Pacquiao out for the announcement, all this stuff takes time to arrange - yes, I'm feeling optimistic today


----------



## Abraham

El-Terrible said:


> To be honest, I think the fight may well be a done deal. We've had quiet for about 48 hours, no talk from Espinoza, HBO refuting they're a problem saying they're all done on their part. Pacquiao and Arum have clearly agreed to terms some time ago, only an ardent Flomo would deny this. In summary
> 
> - No broadcasting issues, HBO have confirmed this
> - Pacquiao/Arum agreed to terms a while ago. Espinoza/Mayweather would surely have said something on this to take pressure away from them, they've not been that quiet about things
> - The ball is 100% in Mayweather/SHO court from what I can see. If Top Rank are still playing hard ball I would have thought it would come out already. Espinoza has been quick in the past to expose Arum for not responding to an offer and Mayweather has no integrity, he is respecting no gag order, he's quiet because it suits him to be quiet.
> 
> From Arum's last statement it seems they are literally dotting the i's - redrafting small aspects of the terms. Usually when the fight is getting called off, the blame game would be in full swing by now, but it's gone quiet.
> 
> Perhaps they need to fly Pacquiao out for the announcement, all this stuff takes time to arrange - yes, I'm feeling optimistic today


I hate to rain on your parade, but...nope. Nope, nope, nope. Not going to happen.


----------



## tliang1000

Drunkenboat said:


> Sports Analyst Says Mayweather Told Pacquiao To Straighten Out His Finances When The Fighters Met At An NBA Basketball Game
> By Rachelle Corpuz on February 03 2015 2:26 PM
> 
> Filipino sports analyst Ronnie Nathanielsz has revealed what Floyd Mayweather Jr. told Manny Pacquiao when the fighters met face-to-face at a basketball game in the National Basketball Association (NBA) recently. According to Nathanielsz, Mayweather has given Pacquiao money-related advice on how the Filipino can improve his finances.
> 
> â€œMayweather is trying to tell Pacquiao, â€˜You straighten out your finances because you are being taken for a ride,â€™â€ Nathanielsz said during an interview with radio DZMM on Feb. 2. â€œMayweather told Pacquiao â€˜They are stealing from you because you are paying Bob Arum 27.5 percent for every fight.â€™â€
> 
> Nathanielsz thought that Mayweather was only trying to show his consideration over Pacquiao, who is currently facing $75 million tax evasion case back in the Philippines. Nathanielsz also cited Mayweatherâ€™s impressive business acumen that brought the American enormous wealth. The analyst believes that Mayweatherâ€™s advice may have forced Pacquiao to look into things from a different perspective though he is unsure how the Filipino will really react to Mayweatherâ€™s enlightening words.
> 
> Nathanielsz further revealed that Mayweather has told Pacquiao and his adviser Michael Koncz to stop telling the boxing public about having a contract for the May 2 fight. He said that Mayweather doesnâ€™t need to sign any physical contract.
> 
> Nathanielsz also stressed that Mayweather is not afraid to fight Pacquiao. He said that the Grand Rapids native boxer wants the fight to take place as much as the Filipino craves for it. The only major setback that prevents the fight from taking place is that the rival networks, Showtime and HBO, have not been able to finalise an agreement because huge amounts of money are at stake.
> 
> Mayweatherâ€™s lucrative six-fight contract deal with Showtime reportedly worth $200 million is a big factor why the fight hasnâ€™t been settled. Nathanielsz said that Showtime wouldnâ€™t easily give in and agree to a joint pay-per-view with HBO because they want to make sure that they would get as much revenue off Mayweatherâ€™s fights. Still, Nathanielsz remains optimistic that there is a chance that the Mayweather-Pacquiao fight can take place as long as the discussions are ongoing.
> 
> Pacquiaoâ€™s January deadline for the Mayweather fight already came but there is still no surprising development on the said super fight. The eight-division Filipino world champion has previously said that they would be looking into plan B, which means a different opponent, if they do not get the Mayweather fight. As for Mayweather, he seemed to have dampened the hopes of the boxing public when he posted an Instagram photo of him vacationing in Jamaica with the hashtag #FightNotMadeYet .
> 
> If a deal canâ€™t be reached, both Mayweather and Pacquiao may have to move on and fight someone else. Mayweather targets to return to the ring on May 2. Pacquiao also aims to fight in the first half of 2015.


i guess 30%. Floyd says Arum take 27% so i'm pretty damn close. Actually i heard 30% a WHILE back, but i forgot where....


----------



## tliang1000

bjl12 said:


> I'm going to have to start looking at you differently DobyZhee. Most of the time Pacfucks accept Konz's word as law, but you're exactly right. We really don't know if they ever met in the hotel. We have objective proof they chatted briefly courtside, but we don't know what that translated into, if anything. Props to you for pointing that out :good


:rofl


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

tliang1000 said:


> i guess 30%. Floyd says Arum take 27% so i'm pretty damn close. Actually i heard 30% a WHILE back, but i forgot where....


Who honestly gives a shit? Pac is making me money than everyone in this forum...COMBINED. He's doing ok with Arum.


----------



## DobyZhee

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Can someone answer this question,
> 
> When Pacquiao and his team confirmed they had signed all contracts on their side a couple of weeks ago, was this a made up lie?


Yes, terms were agreed to but no contract.

Contract has to be approved by the NSAC.

Just use the same template for any other countless fights in Nevada but Floyd wants more money


----------



## DobyZhee

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Who honestly gives a shit? Pac is making me money than everyone in this forum...COMBINED. He's doing ok with Arum.


Don't argue with tliang. Only thing coming out of his mouth is the name, Bob Arum


----------



## El-Terrible

Arum has said he had no deadline, but just wants it done do they can promote. He also says he hears nothing back from the Mayweather camp and only Les Moonves can force the issue.

I guess removing the deadline they previously imposed is a skilful ploy to jeopardise the fight, at least in Flomoland anyway 

Anyway I reckon the fight will be announced in Friday or Saturday.


----------



## bballchump11

JohnAnthony said:


> not true at all.
> 
> I chose not to read it because the guy randomly insulted me so i didnt give him the satisfaction.
> 
> Plus i know the rumours that Arum is ripping him off, but i dont buy it. Just because someone reports it, doesnt mean it's true.
> 
> Yes im sure Top Rank earn a fortune for promoting Manny but they deserve it to. Manny Pac is probably the most famous boxer in the world. Despite being "Stupid" (according to people on here) and lacking much personality.
> 
> Sure Manny steps in the ring, but the promotion is a huge part of that.
> 
> Manny Pac takes home 25 mill+ a fight. He owns half of the philipines in real estate. Not only that he has a grasp on his spiritual life and seems genuinly content.
> 
> I'll save my sympathy for random Argetinians they fly over to fight as the B side on HBO, pay them about 15 grand, whilst everyone boo's them for not being good enough to make the fight competetive.
> 
> *Arum can't be ripping Manny off too much, he's consistently being the 1st or 2nd highest earner in boxing and one of the the highest earners in the sport. Not Bad for an over rated, cherry picking, weight draining, Ped Using Kid from the Philipines who's Stupid and has no personality.*


You should read up on the accounting firm that Manny hired to help him with his taxes. They audited Manny and confirmed that Arum was robbing him. Part of the reason why Manny owes over 60 million in taxes is because Micheal Koncz was in charge of filing them (who has no accounting degree). Vision Quest also discovered that Koncz was being paid a large amount of money from Top Rank which is against the Muhammed Ali Act.


----------



## Bogotazo

Drunkenboat said:


> Sports Analyst Says Mayweather Told Pacquiao To Straighten Out His Finances When The Fighters Met At An NBA Basketball Game
> By Rachelle Corpuz on February 03 2015 2:26 PM
> 
> Filipino sports analyst Ronnie Nathanielsz has revealed what Floyd Mayweather Jr. told Manny Pacquiao when the fighters met face-to-face at a basketball game in the National Basketball Association (NBA) recently. According to Nathanielsz, Mayweather has given Pacquiao money-related advice on how the Filipino can improve his finances.
> 
> â€œMayweather is trying to tell Pacquiao, â€˜You straighten out your finances because you are being taken for a ride,â€™â€ Nathanielsz said during an interview with radio DZMM on Feb. 2. â€œMayweather told Pacquiao â€˜They are stealing from you because you are paying Bob Arum 27.5 percent for every fight.â€™â€
> 
> Nathanielsz thought that Mayweather was only trying to show his consideration over Pacquiao, who is currently facing $75 million tax evasion case back in the Philippines. Nathanielsz also cited Mayweatherâ€™s impressive business acumen that brought the American enormous wealth. The analyst believes that Mayweatherâ€™s advice may have forced Pacquiao to look into things from a different perspective though he is unsure how the Filipino will really react to Mayweatherâ€™s enlightening words.
> 
> Nathanielsz further revealed that Mayweather has told Pacquiao and his adviser Michael Koncz to stop telling the boxing public about having a contract for the May 2 fight. He said that Mayweather doesnâ€™t need to sign any physical contract.
> 
> Nathanielsz also stressed that Mayweather is not afraid to fight Pacquiao. He said that the Grand Rapids native boxer wants the fight to take place as much as the Filipino craves for it. The only major setback that prevents the fight from taking place is that the rival networks, Showtime and HBO, have not been able to finalise an agreement because huge amounts of money are at stake.
> 
> Mayweatherâ€™s lucrative six-fight contract deal with Showtime reportedly worth $200 million is a big factor why the fight hasnâ€™t been settled. Nathanielsz said that Showtime wouldnâ€™t easily give in and agree to a joint pay-per-view with HBO because they want to make sure that they would get as much revenue off Mayweatherâ€™s fights. Still, Nathanielsz remains optimistic that there is a chance that the Mayweather-Pacquiao fight can take place as long as the discussions are ongoing.
> 
> Pacquiaoâ€™s January deadline for the Mayweather fight already came but there is still no surprising development on the said super fight. The eight-division Filipino world champion has previously said that they would be looking into plan B, which means a different opponent, if they do not get the Mayweather fight. As for Mayweather, he seemed to have dampened the hopes of the boxing public when he posted an Instagram photo of him vacationing in Jamaica with the hashtag #FightNotMadeYet .
> 
> If a deal canâ€™t be reached, both Mayweather and Pacquiao may have to move on and fight someone else. Mayweather targets to return to the ring on May 2. Pacquiao also aims to fight in the first half of 2015.


Hmm, very strange but interesting.


----------



## Brownies

Drunkenboat said:


> Sports Analyst Says Mayweather Told Pacquiao To Straighten Out His Finances When The Fighters Met At An NBA Basketball Game
> By Rachelle Corpuz on February 03 2015 2:26 PM
> 
> Filipino sports analyst Ronnie Nathanielsz has revealed what Floyd Mayweather Jr. told Manny Pacquiao when the fighters met face-to-face at a basketball game in the National Basketball Association (NBA) recently. According to Nathanielsz, Mayweather has given Pacquiao money-related advice on how the Filipino can improve his finances.
> 
> â€œMayweather is trying to tell Pacquiao, â€˜You straighten out your finances because you are being taken for a ride,â€™â€ Nathanielsz said during an interview with radio DZMM on Feb. 2. â€œMayweather told Pacquiao â€˜They are stealing from you because you are paying Bob Arum 27.5 percent for every fight.â€™â€
> 
> Nathanielsz thought that Mayweather was only trying to show his consideration over Pacquiao, who is currently facing $75 million tax evasion case back in the Philippines. Nathanielsz also cited Mayweatherâ€™s impressive business acumen that brought the American enormous wealth. The analyst believes that Mayweatherâ€™s advice may have forced Pacquiao to look into things from a different perspective though he is unsure how the Filipino will really react to Mayweatherâ€™s enlightening words.
> 
> Nathanielsz further revealed that Mayweather has told Pacquiao and his adviser Michael Koncz to stop telling the boxing public about having a contract for the May 2 fight. He said that Mayweather doesnâ€™t need to sign any physical contract.
> 
> Nathanielsz also stressed that Mayweather is not afraid to fight Pacquiao. He said that the Grand Rapids native boxer wants the fight to take place as much as the Filipino craves for it. The only major setback that prevents the fight from taking place is that the rival networks, Showtime and HBO, have not been able to finalise an agreement because huge amounts of money are at stake.
> 
> Mayweatherâ€™s lucrative six-fight contract deal with Showtime reportedly worth $200 million is a big factor why the fight hasnâ€™t been settled. Nathanielsz said that Showtime wouldnâ€™t easily give in and agree to a joint pay-per-view with HBO because they want to make sure that they would get as much revenue off Mayweatherâ€™s fights. Still, Nathanielsz remains optimistic that there is a chance that the Mayweather-Pacquiao fight can take place as long as the discussions are ongoing.
> 
> Pacquiaoâ€™s January deadline for the Mayweather fight already came but there is still no surprising development on the said super fight. The eight-division Filipino world champion has previously said that they would be looking into plan B, which means a different opponent, if they do not get the Mayweather fight. As for Mayweather, he seemed to have dampened the hopes of the boxing public when he posted an Instagram photo of him vacationing in Jamaica with the hashtag #FightNotMadeYet .
> 
> If a deal canâ€™t be reached, both Mayweather and Pacquiao may have to move on and fight someone else. Mayweather targets to return to the ring on May 2. Pacquiao also aims to fight in the first half of 2015.


Man, do I hate Mayweather.


----------



## tliang1000

Bogotazo said:


> Hmm, very strange but interesting.


Maybe shobox wants 60/40 as well?


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> what part of gag order don't yall understand? A big issue in the past was that everybody was trying to negotiate in the media. Arum mentioned the gag order, Espinoza did and so did Koncz.
> 
> Here's a statement from Koncz a few days ago
> 
> MK- "I have been getting numerous calls from reporters over the last couple of days asking what are the latest developments in the Manny and Floyd saga and my official reply is no comment as it is my contention that we (all people privy to the negotiations) should spend less time giving information and stories in the media (whether factual or fictional) and devote our time, energies and efforts in coming to an amenable resolution of the outstanding issues if possible. Thereafter, there will be ample information and time for the media. Thanks Mike"


But no one has been respecting the gag order.

Espinoza, Konz, Pac and Mayweather himself have all communicated through the media. Floyd acknowledged/advocated Ariza's comments about the negotiations which is a form of communication via 3rd party.

You post twitter comments from Espinoza daily. Floyd did an interview with whoo kid about the negotiations which is posted on YouTube right now.

They're all talking. My thing with Floyd is if you're gonna talk, talk. Don't send a comment here and a comment there and let these guys continue to destroy your credibility only to finally start defending yourself when it's too late and the fight negotiations are done. They've been negotiating for 6 years. Talking to the media wasn't the cause of the fight not happening up until this point. In fact, talking to the media might be a good thing. Look how much Floyd, Pac and Konz accomplished when they finally spoke. Maybe if Floyd expressed his concerns publically, Pac/Konz could've gotten over that hurdle ions ago.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Also, to be honest, I hate the gag order.

Because the fans need to pressure whoever is currently at fault in not making the fight happen. You can't follow/track negotiations when no one is giving you updates.

Until Mayweather disputed the non existence of a contract, how were we to know Team Pacquiao only agreed to terms/conditions, but nothing formally.

This whole thread has been based off "speculation" here and "speculation" there. That's how rumors and lies turn to facts. Enough is enough. Mayweather needs to open his mouth and let his fans know what's going on.


----------



## Bogotazo

*Arum: No Hard Deadline on Mayweather-Pacquiao Talks*

Top Rank's CEO Bob Arum is not placing a deadline on the serious discussions to make a May pay-per-view fight between Floyd Mayweather Jr. and Manny Pacquiao. The terms are being worked out by Arum, HBO CEO Richard Plepler and CBS CEO Less Moonves.

Arum is getting concerned with the way the negotiations are dragging on and wants to complete the negotiations sooner than later. Mayweather's first fight with Marcos Maidana was not announced until the end of February, so this is not unusual for the pound-for-pound king as it relates to waiting until the end of the month to finalize an opponent.

"Weâ€™re just trying to complete the paperwork. Floyd has dug in to fighting on May 2 and every day it takes to finalize the fight it takes away from the promotion of it. Now thereâ€™s no hard and fast deadline. Not one of the remaining points are too big to overcome,â€ Arum said.

Arum did not discuss the outstanding issues between the two fighters. They have agreed on the drug testing with Mayweather's choice of USADA, using the MGM Grand as the venue, a 60-40 split in favor of Mayweather, the brand of gloves has been agreed upon, promotional details connected with the tour is not in dispute either.

One of the concerning points between the networks is known, with both battling over the terms for the delayed broadcast of the joint pay-per-view. When HBO and [CBS-owned] Showtime united for the Mike Tyson-Lennox Lewis pay-per-view in 2002, the winner of the match earned the delay for his contract network. This time HBO wants both networks to have the delay.

Mayweather, Pacquaio and the Filipino's adviser Michael Koncz held a meeting last Tuesday in a Miami hotel room and there was progress made. Koncz and Pacquiao walked away from that meeting with a positive outlook on the fight actually happening.


----------



## DobyZhee

Who is Mayweather to tell anyone how to settle their finances..sign the fuckin' fight.

Nobody gives a shit that he gives 27 percent to Arum. 

You think if Mayweather Jr offered him a better deal , Pac could just get out his pen?


----------



## Mable

Check the internet on my phone as I do daily for updates on the fight..
Stumble across a little tweet from big fat Dan... "Asked a source about progress made today"
.....
....."None Whatsoever" But on a brighter note Dan's mom asked about the fight.
_FUCKSAKE!
_


----------



## Brownies

DobyZhee said:


> Who is Mayweather to tell anyone how to settle their finances..sign the fuckin' fight.
> 
> Nobody gives a shit that he gives 27 percent to Arum.
> 
> You think if Mayweather Jr offered him a better deal , Pac could just get out his pen?


This


----------



## tliang1000

DobyZhee said:


> Who is Mayweather to tell anyone how to settle their finances..sign the fuckin' fight.
> 
> Nobody gives a shit that he gives 27 percent to Arum.
> 
> You think if Mayweather Jr offered him a better deal , Pac could just get out his pen?


Floyd prolly want arum out of this fight. One less promoter, one less split. I don't know.. i'm just guessing though.


----------



## JeffJoiner

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd prolly want arum out of this fight. One less promoter, one less split. I don't know.. i'm just guessing though.


Floyd has publicly stated that he never wants Arum to make a dime off him again. Put them in the same room and Bob and Floyd turn into children on the playground immediately.


----------



## quincy k

so now floyd is giving financial advice to pacqioau, in a somewhat benevolent gesture?

this coming from a guy who in all likelihood probably paid a seven figure sum to manny to resolve a slander lawsuit(floyd paid 1mm for maidanas pillows)? 

oh, this is golden


----------



## tliang1000

JeffJoiner said:


> Floyd has publicly stated that he never wants Arum to make a dime off him again. Put them in the same room and Bob and Floyd turn into children on the playground immediately.


Well Arum going to make some serious money on this one and it is unavoidable bc Pac seem to be content fighting under TR.


----------



## church11

this fight could get signed may 1st and there would still be enough promotion to break ppv records


----------



## DobyZhee

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd prolly want arum out of this fight. One less promoter, one less split. I don't know.. i'm just guessing though.


It's really a lame excuse as Bob isn't the guy in the ring.

You mentioned Arum again..will you stop blaming him for the fight not happening?

FFS, promotion is not that difficult. That comes out of Arum's pocket.

Top Rank is gonna promote this. If it's 100 dollars a PPV match, do you see him making excuses lately?


----------



## DobyZhee

quincy k said:


> so now floyd is giving financial advice to pacqioau, in a somewhat benevolent gesture?
> 
> this coming from a guy who in all likelihood probably paid a seven figure sum to manny to resolve a slander lawsuit(floyd paid 1mm for maidanas pillows)?
> 
> oh, this is golden


Absolutely, flomos think this was some 100,000 settling out of court money. They even think Pac didn't win that one either lol.


----------



## tliang1000

DobyZhee said:


> It's really a lame excuse as Bob isn't the guy in the ring.
> 
> You mentioned Arum again..will you stop blaming him for the fight not happening?
> 
> FFS, promotion is not that difficult. That comes out of Arum's pocket.
> 
> Top Rank is gonna promote this. If it's 100 dollars a PPV match, do you see him making excuses lately?


I'm not blaming anyone so far for this nego. I don't really know what is going on so why would i blame on Arum? I'm just chiming in on why Floyd is advising Pac.


----------



## quincy k

DobyZhee said:


> Absolutely, flomos think this was some 100,000 settling out of court money. They even think Pac didn't win that one either lol.


floyd was made to pay paqs legal fees which themselves were over 100k

paq must think floyds a clown.

he successfully sued him in court where floyd not only had to pay paq but issue a public apology this after manny embarrassed him by asking for his three failed ped tests which floyd never produced.

then paq makes a reebok commercial taunting floyd for not fighting him

then mayweather tries to consult him on a basketball court, after being ridiculed, offering him financial advice

i could just see koncz and paq laughing at him in the hotel room,

"just sign the fucking contract you pussy."


----------



## knowimuch

At this point I think its better if both sides keep quiet until the issues are resolved


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> But no one has been respecting the gag order.
> 
> Espinoza, Konz, Pac and Mayweather himself have all communicated through the media. Floyd acknowledged/advocated Ariza's comments about the negotiations which is a form of communication via 3rd party.
> 
> You post twitter comments from Espinoza daily. Floyd did an interview with whoo kid about the negotiations which is posted on YouTube right now.
> 
> They're all talking. My thing with Floyd is if you're gonna talk, talk. Don't send a comment here and a comment there and let these guys continue to destroy your credibility only to finally start defending yourself when it's too late and the fight negotiations are done. They've been negotiating for 6 years. Talking to the media wasn't the cause of the fight not happening up until this point. In fact, talking to the media might be a good thing. Look how much Floyd, Pac and Konz accomplished when they finally spoke. Maybe if Floyd expressed his concerns publically, Pac/Konz could've gotten over that hurdle ions ago.


Don't be mad at Floyd because everybody else is breaking the rules


----------



## JeffJoiner

tliang1000 said:


> Well Arum going to make some serious money on this one and it is unavoidable bc Pac seem to be content fighting under TR.


No doubt.


----------



## DobyZhee

tliang1000 said:


> I'm not blaming anyone so far for this nego. I don't really know what is going on so why would i blame on Arum? I'm just chiming in on why Floyd is advising Pac.


Stop saying Bob Arum..


----------



## DobyZhee

knowimuch said:


> At this point I think its better if both sides keep quiet until the issues are resolved


If Pac and Bob didn't say anything floyd would still be on vacation..


----------



## tliang1000

DobyZhee said:


> Stop saying Bob Arum..


:huh The Flow of the convo is about Arum so of course i mention him.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## bjl12

bballchump11 said:


>


Hahahahaha


----------



## JeffJoiner

bballchump11 said:


>


:rofl


----------



## chibelle

I like how Pac is Kaizer Soze.


----------



## Hagler

DobyZhee said:


> Absolutely, flomos think this was some 100,000 settling out of court money. They even think Pac didn't win that one either lol.


Wtf does it matter, Manny the dumbfuck would have given it to "Bop" for "safekeeping" and he's still owes 60m in taxes..


----------



## 2manyusernames

I like how Koncz and Haymon don't even look like they've been photoshopped :lol:


----------



## Hagler

DobyZhee said:


> Who is Mayweather to tell anyone how to settle their finances..sign the fuckin' fight.
> 
> Nobody gives a shit that he gives 27 percent to Arum.
> 
> You think if Mayweather Jr offered him a better deal , Pac could just get out his pen?


The guy who hasn't let some old jew screw him out of millions is who he is...lol


----------



## Guest

Starting to doubt this will happen now. HBO have come out and it appears just lied about their position, Arum just won't keep his mouth shut, Pacquiao has no say, Mayweather & Showtime appear only willing to work on their own terms.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> Don't be mad at Floyd because everybody else is breaking the rules


This is a really good time for Floyd to all of a sudden want to adhere to the rules.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

knowimuch said:


> At this point *I think its better if both sides keep quiet until the issues are resolved*


Why? That's just it, the issue will never get resolved the rate their going.

Talking to the media hasn't even been the issue on why the fight hasn't been made for the last 6 years.

How else are the fans going to pressure who's at fault in the fight not happening if everything is so secretive?

No, they need to put on blast whoever is road blocking this fight from happening. The boxing public needs to know this and blast their ass via social media, blogs, websites, etc. Shame their name until the fight is made.


----------



## Guest

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Why? That's just it, the issue will never get resolved the rate their going.
> 
> Talking to the media hasn't even been the issue on why the fight hasn't been made for the last 6 years.
> 
> How else are the fans going to pressure who's at fault in the fight not happening if everything is so secretive?
> 
> No, they need to put on blast whoever is road blocking this fight from happening. The boxing public needs to know this and blast their ass via social media, blogs, websites, etc. Shame their name until the fight is made.


they haven't spent 6 years trying to make the fight. they spent a few months in 2009, a few in 2010, and a few weeks in 2012. and in none of those periods did Arum keep his mouth shut.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Rob said:


> they haven't spent 6 years trying to make the fight. they spent a few months in 2009, a few in 2010, and a few weeks in 2012. and in none of those periods did Arum keep his mouth shut.


Ok, let me put it this way, over a period of 6 years, the fight has been pending and could've been made at any time, despite Pac losing.

Secondly, the fight hasn't been made due to the following:

- Pac refusing drug testing
- Arum wanting to build a stadium
- Mayweather going to jail
- Pac refusing a $40 million flat fee payment
- etc etc etc

Please show me one time in the history of negotiations where "talking to the media" was the issue?

Whether Arum is lying or not, Floyd needs to defend himself and put the truth out there. If I don't hear him correcting Arum, then I have no choice but to go with what Arum is saying until shown otherwise.

I've never seen a fight get dragged out like this one is currently. It's a circus.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

quincy k said:


> floyd was made to pay paqs legal fees which themselves were over 100k
> 
> paq must think floyds a clown.
> 
> he successfully sued him in court where floyd not only had to pay paq but issue a public apology this after manny embarrassed him by asking for his three failed ped tests which floyd never produced.
> 
> then paq makes a reebok commercial taunting floyd for not fighting him
> 
> then mayweather tries to consult him on a basketball court, after being ridiculed, offering him financial advice
> 
> i could just see koncz and paq laughing at him in the hotel room,
> 
> "just sign the fucking contract you pussy."


Still chopping Flomo heads...


----------



## MEXAMELAC

I still remember the dumb asses here talking about "Canelo should wait for what May says"! "Canelo should be more patient"! "Cotto is only waiting to see what FLoyd does".

Keep waiting motherfuckers...


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> This is a really good time for Floyd to all of a sudden want to adhere to the rules.


Well remember the first person to even say anything was Stephen Espinoza back around November when he said Pacquiao's team declined a 65/35 split. After that, everybody got mad at him for breaking the gag order.

Then they were mostly quiet with Arum talking to the media occasionally about Cinco De Mayo. Then Mayweather came out on Showtime and let everybody knew he was looking to fight Pacquiao. Also at the WBC Convention he spoke again and dismissed Amir Khan as an opponent because he was concentrating on Pacquiao.

Then we didn't really hear much from either side until Arum, Koncz and Pacquiao all kept going around lying about their imaginary contracts. Ariza said it was BS and Floyd tweeted that video which meant that he was cosigning what Ariza was saying. If you were paying attention though, it was awhile until Floyd even addressed that. Then a couple days later, Espinoza had to go on a different websites like boxingscene, LaTimes, YahooSports and FightHype to finally reveal the truth. 
http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19160.html


> *BT:* Obviously a lot of things have been said from one side, but not from the other when it comes to these negotiations for Mayweather vs. Pacquiao. Can you set the record straight and give us an update on exactly what's going on?
> 
> *SE: Sure. Our agreement at the onset of this process was that we were all going to keep it out of the press as much as possible, and I think our side has done a fairly good job of doing that, but with all the misrepresentations that have been going around lately, we have to speak up, and it's a disservice to our side of things if we don't.* To get to the specifics, Floyd isn't holding anything up. No one is waiting on Floyd to rubber stamp or sign anything. Arum isn't being truthful on this and he knows it. There is no contract that is awaiting Floyd's signature and Bob Arum knows that. Floyd has been absolutely clear with all of us, with Leslie Moonves, with Al Haymon, and with me, that he wants the Pacquiao fight. That's what we've been working on for weeks. We've made what I call significant progress, but there's still open issues which have to be resolved. So there's no agreement or closed deal or contract or anybody signing off on anything. Neither CBS or Showtime or Haymon, or even HBO really for that matter, have yet agreed on the old terms. We're trying to resolve open issues, which is what is taking time. There's no delay or impediment from Floyd, and for Arum to say otherwise is just completely untrue.


So as you see there, it took them a while to even speak about those "signed contracts" publicly because they're tying to follow the gag order. Floyd never talked about the contracts or Pacquiao's team lying to the public, but when he saw Pacquiao and Koncz, he brought it up to them right away.


----------



## Bogotazo

MEXAMELAC said:


> I still remember the dumb asses here talking about "Canelo should wait for what May says"! "Canelo should be more patient"! "Cotto is only waiting to see what FLoyd does".
> 
> Keep waiting motherfuckers...


Still should have waited IMO :conf


----------



## JohnAnthony

bballchump11 said:


> You should read up on the accounting firm that Manny hired to help him with his taxes. They audited Manny and confirmed that Arum was robbing him. Part of the reason why Manny owes over 60 million in taxes is because Micheal Koncz was in charge of filing them (who has no accounting degree). Vision Quest also discovered that Koncz was being paid a large amount of money from Top Rank which is against the Muhammed Ali Act.


be interesting to hear how it all plays out.

I wonder who goes broke 1st.

Manny Pac who has rumours about that hes beeing ripped off and tax disputes

or

Floyd - who seems to have plenty of Money, but reportadly spends 100k a day, gambles heavilly and has no other means of decent income other than boxing.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Bogotazo said:


> Still should have waited IMO :conf


Nah.

One things i like about Canelo, is he's Alpha. He showed floyd no respect in build up to there fight. And still doesn't now. he does tings on his terms

Amir Khan has damaged his career and wasted 2 years on Floyd.


----------



## JohnAnthony

SO when a reporter asks Manny Pac what's up, and he says, I've agreed to everything they sent me, im just waiting on them now.

That's breaking a Gag Order!

He's hardly disclosing details.

I'd be the same, i'd want the world to know that all this pissing about has nothing to do with me, i've agreed to my side, go speak to Floyd to find out what the delay is.


----------



## El-Terrible

JohnAnthony said:


> SO when a reporter asks Manny Pac what's up, and he says, I've agreed to everything they sent me, im just waiting on them now.
> 
> That's breaking a Gag Order!
> 
> He's hardly disclosing details.
> 
> I'd be the same, i'd want the world to know that all this pissing about has nothing to do with me, i've agreed to my side, go speak to Floyd to find out what the delay is.


Arum lied. It's not enough to stop the fight happening. People are still clinging to that rubbish? Wow. Espinoza set it straight and that's that. Arum has been trying to put pressure on, simple. The fibbing backfired, but its pretty clear he is desperately trying to make it happen. It's cashing out time for Top Rank. An in-house fight won't bring in the same money that a potential 2 fights can. I'm not hearing him lying about "we need a stadium" "manny is scared of needles" "his cut won't heal, it can't happen".

Instead I'm hearing "we have no deadline, let's get it done". "We've agreed on everything, we are waiting" "we don't like May 2, but it's what he wants so no problem"

People are clinging to this contract lie bullshit but it's not an impediment to the fight happening. Arum wants it, he had a deadline which he could have used, but now has removed all deadlines

Radio silence from espinoza and mayweather. HBO says they're done. 2+2 equals 4

Since when has Mayweather respected gag orders. He had one imposed by a court when Pac sued but ignores it, he beats women, he trash talks everyone. But somehow people think he is not talking out of respect for the process, you people me me laugh

They are quiet because contracts are being drafted and it will get signed or because they are purposely stalling for other reasons. They are only 2 possibilities


----------



## JohnAnthony

El-Terrible said:


> Arum lied. It's not enough to stop the fight happening. People are still clinging to that rubbish? Wow. Espinoza set it straight and that's that. Arum has been trying to put pressure on, simple. The fibbing backfired, but its pretty clear he is desperately trying to make it happen. It's cashing out time for Top Rank. An in-house fight won't bring in the same money that a potential 2 fights can. I'm not hearing him lying about "we need a stadium" "manny is scared of needles" "his cut won't heal, it can't happen".
> 
> Instead I'm hearing "we have no deadline, let's get it done". "We've agreed on everything, we are waiting" "we don't like May 2, but it's what he wants so no problem"
> 
> People are clinging to this contract lie bullshit but it's not an impediment to the fight happening. Arum wants it, he had a deadline which he could have used, but now has removed all deadlines
> 
> Radio silence from espinoza and mayweather. HBO says they're done. 2+2 equals 4
> 
> Since when has Mayweather respected gag orders. He had one imposed by a court when Pac sued but ignores it, he beats women, he trash talks everyone. But somehow people think he is not talking out of respect for the process, you people me me laugh
> 
> They are quiet because contracts are being drafted and it will get signed or because they are purposely stalling for other reasons. They are only 2 possibilities


yes i agree with you.

Arum said they've signed the contract. When in reality they'd agreed to all the terms given to them. Not a huge differance.

Maybe they signed something agreeing to all the terms i don't know.

Either way, Mannys Side have seemed way more keen this time around and appear to be doing what ever they can to make the fight.

And i agree with your last line. Personally i think there must be still negotiating. Why stall any longer, they're already running late


----------



## El-Terrible

JohnAnthony said:


> yes i agree with you.
> 
> Arum said they've signed the contract. When in reality they'd agreed to all the terms given to them. Not a huge differance.
> 
> Maybe they signed something agreeing to all the terms i don't know.
> 
> Either way, Mannys Side have seemed way more keen this time around and appear to be doing what ever they can to make the fight.
> 
> And i agree with your last line. Personally i think there must be still negotiating. Why stall any longer, they're already running late


It's part of Floyd's style. Wasn't one of the Maidana fights only announced end of February? Perhaps it's a way of starting the psychological games, who knows. What we do know is Floyd is an egomaniac whose needs must be pampered to, if not he throws a strop and it all goes off.

But yeah, it's one of the other, either it's about to get done or it's a stall - I am just really struggling with the straw clutching that Arum is somehow brilliantly sabotaging this when his attitude and quotes are so different to 2012...I may be considered a Pactard but I was the first to call out that cut healing and stadium rubbish from back then...


----------



## JohnAnthony

El-Terrible said:


> It's part of Floyd's style. Wasn't one of the Maidana fights only announced end of February? Perhaps it's a way of starting the psychological games, who knows. What we do know is Floyd is an egomaniac whose needs must be pampered to, if not he throws a strop and it all goes off.
> 
> But yeah, it's one of the other, either it's about to get done or it's a stall - I am just really struggling with the straw clutching that Arum is somehow brilliantly sabotaging this when his attitude and quotes are so different to 2012...I may be considered a Pactard but I was the first to call out that cut healing and stadium rubbish from back then...


yes. but part of that is also because Manny has accepted his role as the B-Side on this. And happy to just say to floyd, do what you want.

Back then it was debatable who was the A-Side, it was 2 huge PPV stars clashing, and ego's got in the way.

Floyd still has his ego, But Manny now seems to be happy to agree to anything.

Stadium thing was another blown out thing. He said it once or twice as an idea. Saying why fight on this specific date and this venue, for a fight this big, lets do it a month or 2 later, we could do a huge stadium for it. It was an idea, it was never a deal breaker. Flomos on here blue it way out of proportion as usual.


----------



## DobyZhee

Floyd wants more money. Why do you think he's telling Pac to handle his finances..

I honestly don't think Floyd is getting 120 million if you total the PPV..

So let's say Pac owes 60 million and Floyd is getting 100 million..that leaves Pac with some chump change around 10-15 mil after he pays off his taxes.

If Floyd is smart he fights him..make it close, even take a knockdown, and have a second fight..

It all boils down to money and Floyd is content with keeping Pac earning zero due to him owing Pac money in that settlement.

PAC should wait it out no matter what..


----------



## JohnAnthony

Did anyone watch Jimmy Fallon and the cast of Saved by the Bell last night.

LOL


----------



## PityTheFool

Khan saying on TV right now that he doesn't believe the fight will happen and Floyd only has Pac or Khan as options.
Goes onto say if the fight doesn't get signed there's a good chance him and Pac will fight.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> Well remember the first person to even say anything was Stephen Espinoza back around November when he said Pacquiao's team declined a 65/35 split. After that, everybody got mad at him for breaking the gag order.
> 
> Then they were mostly quiet with Arum talking to the media occasionally about Cinco De Mayo. Then Mayweather came out on Showtime and let everybody knew he was looking to fight Pacquiao. Also at the WBC Convention he spoke again and dismissed Amir Khan as an opponent because he was concentrating on Pacquiao.
> 
> Then we didn't really hear much from either side until Arum, Koncz and Pacquiao all kept going around lying about their imaginary contracts. Ariza said it was BS and Floyd tweeted that video which meant that he was cosigning what Ariza was saying. If you were paying attention though, it was awhile until Floyd even addressed that. Then a couple days later, Espinoza had to go on a different websites like boxingscene, LaTimes, YahooSports and FightHype to finally reveal the truth.
> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19160.html
> 
> So as you see there, it took them a while to even speak about those "signed contracts" publicly because they're tying to follow the gag order. Floyd never talked about the contracts or Pacquiao's team lying to the public, but when he saw Pacquiao and Koncz, he brought it up to them right away.


I understand what you're saying about the gag order I get it.

But my logic on the gag order is it's crap because the fans need to know who's holding up the fight so said person(s) can be destroyed in the media.

Do you really want to be kept in the dark continuing to speculate on who's at fault if the fight isn't made?


----------



## tliang1000

JohnAnthony said:


> Did anyone watch Jimmy Fallon and the cast of Saved by the Bell last night.
> 
> LOL


I did haha. They still look about the same except for Balding. Disappointed that i didn't see Screech and Lisa though. Slater was ace!


----------



## Powerpuncher

PityTheFool said:


> Khan saying on TV right now that he doesn't believe the fight will happen and Floyd only has Pac or Khan as options.
> Goes onto say if the fight doesn't get signed there's a good chance him and Pac will fight.


All roads lead to Money Khan


----------



## JohnAnthony

tliang1000 said:


> I did haha. They still look about the same except for Balding. Disappointed that i didn't see Screech and Lisa though. Slater was ace!


I think Balding ate Lisa and Screech.

Screech has fallen out with them all.

Getting Screech in the Same room as the rest of the cast is harder than getting Floyd and Manny in the same ring.


----------



## Bogotazo

JohnAnthony said:


> Nah.
> 
> One things i like about Canelo, is he's Alpha. He showed floyd no respect in build up to there fight. And still doesn't now. he does tings on his terms
> 
> Amir Khan has damaged his career and wasted 2 years on Floyd.


Well this is different, he's not waiting on Floyd to fight him but waiting to see what he's going to compete with. He'll look silly if the fight gets signed.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Bogotazo said:


> Well this is different, he's not waiting on Floyd to fight him but waiting to see what he's going to compete with. He'll look silly if the fight gets signed.


not really, they'll probably just move the date. I like the added pressure on Floyd.

If floyd fights anyone else on that date then he'll be competing against Alvarez Kirkland.

If he fights Manny, then Alvarez will move the date.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog

Will today be another day of nothing?


----------



## tliang1000

JohnAnthony said:


> I think Balding ate Lisa and Screech.
> 
> Screech has fallen out with them all.
> 
> Getting Screech in the Same room as the rest of the cast is harder than getting Floyd and Manny in the same ring.


Didn't screech get arrested for stabbing someone in a bar?


----------



## Bogotazo

JohnAnthony said:


> not really, they'll probably just move the date. I like the added pressure on Floyd.
> 
> If floyd fights anyone else on that date then he'll be competing against Alvarez Kirkland.
> 
> If he fights Manny, then Alvarez will move the date.


I like the added pressure too, I guess they can just move it.


----------



## JohnAnthony

tliang1000 said:


> Didn't screech get arrested for stabbing someone in a bar?


apparently. Don't think its as bad as that though. Dont think anyone was hurt..


----------



## BoxingGenius27

http://www.newsday.com/sports/boxin...-make-mayweather-vs-pacquiao-happen-1.9905937

HBO president says they've done all they can do to make the fight happen and denied reports of "wanting to wait 'til 2016 to make the May-Pac" fight.


----------



## tliang1000

BoxingGenius27 said:


> http://www.newsday.com/sports/boxin...-make-mayweather-vs-pacquiao-happen-1.9905937
> 
> HBO president says they've done all they can do to make the fight happen and denied reports of "wanting to wait 'til 2016 to make the May-Pac" fight.


Sounds like everyone got their own agenda


----------



## Abraham

BoxingGenius27 said:


> http://www.newsday.com/sports/boxin...-make-mayweather-vs-pacquiao-happen-1.9905937
> 
> HBO president says they've done all they can do to make the fight happen and denied reports of "wanting to wait 'til 2016 to make the May-Pac" fight.


I guess this means it's Showtime's fault. Or Mayweather's. Or Arum's. Or HBO is lying. And that's the most frustrating thing. We just don't know.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Abraham said:


> I guess this means it's Showtime's fault. Or Mayweather's. Or Arum's. Or HBO is lying. And that's the most frustrating thing. We just don't know.





tliang1000 said:


> Sounds like everyone got their own agenda


They should've been laying it all on the table so the people could follow and make their own decision for who's at fault.

At this point, it's all going to be hearsay, word against word, mass chaos/confusion, etc.... We'll all be back to square one and the people won't know who to point the blame. What's almost guaranteed is once the dust settles and fight negotiations are off the table, Mayweather will be the first to accuse someone of "lying on him and then explain why" when that needs to be happening now.

To hell with the gag order


----------



## BoxingGenius27

The closer we wait, the more expensive rooms/flights will be. The key is do you go ahead and book the rooms/flights anyway or continue to wait?


----------



## bjl12

Abraham said:


> I guess this means it's Showtime's fault. Or Mayweather's. Or Arum's. Or HBO is lying. And that's the most frustrating thing. We just don't know.


They'll all blame each other and some people will fall into old habits and defend one person/side. It's all of their faults.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

http://nypost.com/2015/02/05/the-latest-snag-in-proposed-mayweather-pacquiao-bout/

â€œWe're not standing in the way of this fight. *Itâ€™s up to the fighters to make a deal*.â€ says HBO insider who was attending the press conference to announce Wladimir Klitschkoâ€™s heavyweight title defense against Bryant Jennings at the Garden on April 25


----------



## Brownies

BoxingGenius27 said:


> The closer we wait, the more expensive rooms/flights will be. The key is do you go ahead and book the rooms/flights anyway or continue to wait?


Definitely wait.


----------



## PityTheFool

Powerpuncher said:


> All roads lead to Money Khan


He was doing so well until he mentioned who he'd like to fight if not Floyd or Pac.
Marquez (No Amir!)
Bradley(fine by me)
Algeiri(WTF?)

Khan needs to face a proper puncher so he can prove that he can take a punch to the majority of US PPV buyers who still think he's China chinned.I said in my own thread the other week all the good work he's done rebuilding would be undone IMO if he starts calling out Marquez,but Algeri is a joke.
Bradley is far more acceptable but I still say beating a puncher buys him more juice than anything else.


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> They should've been laying it all on the table so the people could follow and make their own decision for who's at fault.
> 
> At this point, it's all going to be hearsay, word against word, mass chaos/confusion, etc.... We'll all be back to square one and the people won't know who to point the blame. What's almost guaranteed is once the dust settles and fight negotiations are off the table, Mayweather will be the first to accuse someone of "lying on him and then explain why" when that needs to be happening now.
> 
> To hell with the gag order


I'd love to follow them step by step, but that's not practical. I want to know every little detail, but I'm just explaining why we don't have it.

I'm sure we'll know much more after the negotiations are over


----------



## Powerpuncher

PityTheFool said:


> He was doing so well until he mentioned who he'd like to fight if not Floyd or Pac.
> Marquez (No Amir!)
> Bradley(fine by me)
> Algeiri(WTF?)
> 
> Khan needs to face a proper puncher so he can prove that he can take a punch to the majority of US PPV buyers who still think he's China chinned.I said in my own thread the other week all the good work he's done rebuilding would be undone IMO if he starts calling out Marquez,but Algeri is a joke.
> Bradley is far more acceptable but I still say beating a puncher buys him more juice than anything else.


He beat Maidana and Alexander can bang but is predictable, didn't he want a Garcia rematch? I don't have a problem with Khan, he's just looking for a super fight like the rest. He does spout BS though and he won't get that super fight if FMJ-Pac comes off, they'll both ride off into the sunset.


----------



## Boogle McDougal

BoxingGenius27 said:


> The closer we wait, the more expensive rooms/flights will be. The key is do you go ahead and book the rooms/flights anyway or continue to wait?


You need to chill, man.


----------



## PityTheFool

Powerpuncher said:


> He beat Maidana and Alexander can bang but is predictable, didn't he want a Garcia rematch? I don't have a problem with Khan, he's just looking for a super fight like the rest. He does spout BS though and he won't get that super fight if FMJ-Pac comes off, they'll both ride off into the sunset.


I've heard differing stories on the Garcia rematch but I don't understand why Khan isn't calling him out more or offering a fight at 144-145.I honestly think he has w chance against Garcia,plus he avenges a loss and beats a heavy puncher.
I was told on a thread that there is no need for him to fight a puncher,but after beating two decent progression type opponents at 147,he absolutely needs to prove to Americans he can beat a big puncher.
And let's be honest mate,that version of Maidana is not quite today's.

He's got every right to look for a super fight but beating a guy who would answer remaining questions would put him in a far stronger position to get it,wouldn't you agree?
Whether we like it or not,he hasn't come as close to winning over the Americans as Jeff Powell likes to pretend.
People might laugh but I think his chin will benefit from the extra lbs.


----------



## JohnAnthony

PityTheFool said:


> I've heard differing stories on the Garcia rematch but I don't understand why Khan isn't calling him out more or offering a fight at 144-145.I honestly think he has w chance against Garcia,plus he avenges a loss and beats a heavy puncher.
> I was told on a thread that there is no need for him to fight a puncher,but after beating two decent progression type opponents at 147,he absolutely needs to prove to Americans he can beat a big puncher.
> And let's be honest mate,that version of Maidana is not quite today's.
> 
> He's got every right to look for a super fight but beating a guy who would answer remaining questions would put him in a far stronger position to get it,wouldn't you agree?
> Whether we like it or not,he hasn't come as close to winning over the Americans as Jeff Powell likes to pretend.
> People might laugh but I think his chin will benefit from the extra lbs.


can you take this sensible boxing chat out of this thread please.

This thread is for trolling and abuse between pactards and flomos only.


----------



## bballchump11

JohnAnthony said:


> can you take this sensible boxing chat out of this thread please.
> 
> This thread is for trolling and abuse between pactards and flomos only.


or for me to post relevant news


----------



## church11

lol @ the people questioning if the hotel meeting actually took place...


----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## Guest

Mayweather & Pacquiao meet again

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19249.html?


----------



## Guest

Bogotazo said:


>


Just looking more and more like Arum & HBO would be happier for this fight to NOT happen.


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


>


ok it's clear to me that both Mayweather and Pacquiao want this fight. Their words and ACTIONS speak upon that


----------



## Tko6

quincy k said:


> floyd was made to pay paqs legal fees which themselves were over 100k
> 
> paq must think floyds a clown.
> 
> he successfully sued him in court where floyd not only had to pay paq but issue a public apology this after manny embarrassed him by asking for his three failed ped tests which floyd never produced.
> 
> then paq makes a reebok commercial taunting floyd for not fighting him
> 
> then mayweather tries to consult him on a basketball court, after being ridiculed, offering him financial advice
> 
> i could just see koncz and paq laughing at him in the hotel room,
> 
> "just sign the fucking contract you pussy."


This is why any reasonable person wouldn't trust Floyd's word on anything and why he lost the PR battle long ago, he thinks like a child. When Mosley was a witness during his own doping lawsuit, he told the absolute truth even though it incriminated himself. Floyd prevaricated so badly that the judge ruled against him on the spot and awarded Pac's legal costs against him, the legal equivalent of telling Floyd to settle and take his bullshit elsewhere. His 'crusade' against doping ended as quickly as it started when he got a legal butt-kicking and failed to produce his own tests, and at the most opportune moment to demand a fight with Pac, he comes out with some shit about how Manny is being ripped off, with the same heartfelt concern he apparently felt about sports doping.

His deflection tactics would be obvious in a child, it's only because he looks like an adult (most of the time) that he gets a pass from his fans who have well and truly bought into his bullshit, at great cost to the sport of boxing.


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> ok it's clear to me that both Mayweather and Pacquiao want this fight. Their words and ACTIONS speak upon that


Yup.


----------



## Guest

bballchump11 said:


> ok it's clear to me that both Mayweather and Pacquiao want this fight. Their words and ACTIONS speak upon that


But HBO/Arum do not?


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Bogotazo said:


> Still should have waited IMO :conf


Goddammit it Bogo..










:smile


----------



## PetetheKing

That's the first meeting. Not a second one...


----------



## MEXAMELAC

JohnAnthony said:


> Did anyone watch Jimmy Fallon and the cast of Saved by the Bell last night.
> 
> LOL


Classic ha


----------



## Tko6

Bogotazo said:


>


Doesn't mean anything. He could have spent 2 hours telling Pac he was being ripped off by Arum for all we know. How hard would it be for Floyd to admit he agrees on venue, date, testing, split, etc, instead of these abstract hints at trying to get the fight made? If he's going to continually defy the 'gagging order' at least do it properly, not this half-assed transparent shit that really doesn't tell us anything except that Floyd wants to maintain the perception he wants this fight.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Tko6 said:


> This is why any reasonable person wouldn't trust Floyd's word on anything and why he lost the PR battle long ago, he thinks like a child. When Mosley was a witness during his own doping lawsuit, he told the absolute truth even though it incriminated himself. Floyd prevaricated so badly that the judge ruled against him on the spot and awarded Pac's legal costs against him, the legal equivalent of telling Floyd to settle and take his bullshit elsewhere. His 'crusade' against doping ended as quickly as it started when he got a legal butt-kicking and failed to produce his own tests, and at the most opportune moment to demand a fight with Pac, he comes out with some shit about how Manny is being ripped off, with the same heartfelt concern he apparently felt about sports doping.
> 
> His deflection tactics would be obvious in a child, it's only because he looks like an adult (most of the time) that he gets a pass from his fans who have well and truly bought into his bullshit, at great cost to the sport of boxing.


You pretty much nailed it. It's hard to trust Floyd. Even in these meetings, nobody really knows what the fuck he's telling Pacquiao and them. Knowing Floyd and his HUGE ego, I'd be surprised if he's being completely fair. He's probably trying to sway them into his way of thinking. He's probably bad mouthing Bob Arum right there and demanding different shit. WHO KNOWS :conf


----------



## DobyZhee

JohnAnthony said:


> Did anyone watch Jimmy Fallon and the cast of Saved by the Bell last night.
> 
> LOL


No screech or Vorhees chick. Major dissapointment


----------



## DobyZhee

Rob said:


> But HBO/Arum do not?


No it's still Floyd putting in these demands.

He's smoke and mirrors but he's playing the public.

All boils down to money and what he thinks Pac should get


----------



## bballchump11

Rob said:


> But HBO/Arum do not?


I think everybody does, but somebody is trying to manipulate the media and deceive and I don't know what their motives are


----------



## bballchump11

.


----------



## bballchump11

lol some of yall are so full of shit. Wait until I get home


----------



## MEXAMELAC

PetetheKing said:


> That's the first meeting. Not a second one...


Is it? I just noticed that Pacquiao seems to be wearing the same pants and shirt, without the jacket. But Floyd has a different jacket, compared to the sweater showed in the game. :huh


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Thing is Floyd probably just said we need to make the fight without Arum! But Pac is loyal so dont mean it went anywhere


----------



## BoxingGenius27

From ESPN - http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...nny-pacquiao-tv-issues-resolved-others-remain

HBO and Showtime have agreed on how they would broadcast a fight between Floyd Mayweather Jr. and Manny Pacquiao, promoter Bob Arum said Thursday, leaving only two remaining issues to be settled before the much-anticipated May 2 fight can be signed.
Arum told The Associated Press that the rival networks have come to terms on an announcing team and other details for the pay-per-view blockbuster, and that talks this week have narrowed the remaining differences between the Mayweather and Pacquiao camps.
"We had four issues, and we resolved two," said Arum, who promotes Pacquiao. "Now we're working on resolving the other two. Unless something else comes up at the last minute, that's what my take is."
Arum declined to say what those two issues are, saying he didn't want to sabotage the negotiations just as they are reaching a critical juncture. And it was not clear whether the Mayweather side views the negotiations the same as Arum, or even if Mayweather will agree to the fight.
Mayweather's adviser is Al Haymon, who reportedly has been doing the negotiating on his fighter's behalf. But Haymon doesn't talk to the media, and Mayweather communicates almost exclusively through social media.
Mayweather's latest postings showed him enjoying a trip on a private jet to the Caribbean and getting a fish pedicure. He did post on social media last week that a media report that the fight was a done deal was a "lie."
Arum said the major financial points of the fight have been agreed to, including a reported 60-40 split of the purse in Mayweather's favor. Based on the fight doing a record $200 million or more in revenue, Mayweather's payday could be at least $120 million.
"There's a lot of devil in the details, and that's what we're sorting through now," Arum said. "The remaining issues are obviously important to the participants, and are things we have to work out."
Mayweather's representatives have dictated most of the terms of the fight, and Arum said Mayweather will be the one to announce it if it is made.
Mayweather fights under contract to Showtime and Pacquiao to HBO, and there was speculation the two networks could hold up the fight by not coming to terms themselves. But talks between top executives have been ongoing for weeks, and HBO issued a statement Monday saying it was not an "impediment" to the fight.
"We stand ready to go," the statement said. "The principals need to agree to terms and come to a deal."
An HBO spokesman declined comment Thursday, and Showtime executives were not immediately made available for comment.
While Mayweather has been vacationing, Pacquiao was heading home Thursday to the Philippines after a trip to the U.S. and England. While in Miami for the pageant, Pacquiao attended a Miami Heat game the same night Mayweather was there, and the two fighters exchanged numbers and discussed the fight.
They later met for an hour, and Arum said the meeting convinced him that Mayweather wanted to make the fight.
Before heading home, Pacquiao also met in Washington with Senate Minority Leader Harry Reid and on Thursday attended the National Prayer Breakfast, where President Barack Obama spoke.


----------



## shaunster101

These two are fucking embarrassing. 

I'm done with them. It's just a constant PR battle. Can't trust a single word coming out of either camp.


----------



## bballchump11

Tko6 said:


> Doesn't mean anything. He could have spent 2 hours telling Pac he was being ripped off by Arum for all we know. How hard would it be for Floyd to admit he agrees on venue, date, testing, split, etc, instead of these abstract hints at trying to get the fight made? If he's going to continually defy the 'gagging order' at least do it properly, not this half-assed transparent shit that really doesn't tell us anything except that Floyd wants to maintain the perception he wants this fight.


See there's nothing Floyd can do to really please you. This guy chased down Pacquiao and set up a meeting wit him and you're just dismissing it like "Oh Floyd doesn't want it. I bet you were one of those people who thought he was going to back out of the Molsey fight as well.

and now I had one poster asking me why doesn't Floyd break the gagging order and another getting mad because Floyd did break it :lol: 
Floyd is giving us just enough information to show us that he's trying to make the fight, but not enough that it could hurt negotiations. It's funny how you're mad at Floyd for this and say he's just trying to trick us when Arum and company were just caught lying over and over again a week ago 


BoxingGenius27 said:


> From ESPN - http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...nny-pacquiao-tv-issues-resolved-others-remain


based off the ESPN article, I think there could be some truth to what HBO said. I think they and Showtime were part of the problem before, but within the past couple of days, they resolved whatever issues they had.


----------



## ElKiller

shaunster101 said:


> These two are fucking embarrassing.
> 
> I'm done with them. It's just a constant PR battle. Can't trust a single word coming out of either camp.


Amen, peace treaties have been accomplished with less work and drama.


----------



## Bogotazo

Tko6 said:


> Doesn't mean anything. He could have spent 2 hours telling Pac he was being ripped off by Arum for all we know. How hard would it be for Floyd to admit he agrees on venue, date, testing, split, etc, instead of these abstract hints at trying to get the fight made? If he's going to continually defy the 'gagging order' at least do it properly, not this half-assed transparent shit that really doesn't tell us anything except that Floyd wants to maintain the perception he wants this fight.


I don't see why it's so pressing that he release details to the public. The fight will get made or it won't. Our knowledge of what has been agreed to doesn't change the situation much. Pac's side hasn't contradicted anything Floyd has said so far.


----------



## PityTheFool

JohnAnthony said:


> can you take this sensible boxing chat out of this thread please.
> 
> This thread is for trolling and abuse between pactards and flomos only.


Sorry John.My bad.atsch


----------



## Tko6

bballchump11 said:


> See there's nothing Floyd can do to really please you. This guy chased down Pacquiao and set up a meeting wit him and you're just dismissing it like "Oh Floyd doesn't want it. I bet you were one of those people who thought he was going to back out of the Molsey fight as well.
> 
> and now I had one poster asking me why doesn't Floyd break the gagging order and another getting mad because Floyd did break it :lol:
> Floyd is giving us just enough information to show us that he's trying to make the fight, but not enough that it could hurt negotiations. It's funny how you're mad at Floyd for this and say he's just trying to trick us when Arum and company were just caught lying over and over again a week ago
> 
> based off the ESPN article, I think there could be some truth to what HBO said. I think they and Showtime were part of the problem before, but within the past couple of days, they resolved whatever issues they had.


The same Mosley Floyd already dismissed as an opponent in a Kenny interview, based on his 5 losses at the time? There's plenty Floyd could have done to please me during this latest round. He could have declared to the cameras that he had agreed to everything, it takes less than 10 seconds to say 'I've agreed to venue, gloves, dates, and a **/** split, and I want this fight', and it was a prime opportunity to do so. What we got was the illusion of Floyd wanting the fight by giving Pac his number, which he could have sent to Pac any time he wanted.

As for Floyd 'chasing' Pac to the basketball game, there is zero evidence to support that unless you can prove he came up with a snowstorm in NY, and Floyd has had the resources to chase him anywhere on the planet at any time during the last 6 years. Shannon Briggs has less resources and he's managed it easily enough. . .


----------



## ElKiller

"I set up this meeting with Manny Pacquiao to get this fight done but they will continue to tell the public it's us but that's NOT TRUE":think


It's exactly what it sounds like. FLoyd planting some "evidence" that HE TRIED to make the fight.

Will obviously fool some people with it.:deal


----------



## igor_otsky

ElKiller said:


> "I set up this meeting with Manny Pacquiao to get this fight done but they will continue to tell the public it's us but that's NOT TRUE":think
> 
> It's exactly what it sounds like. FLoyd planting some "evidence" that HE TRIED to make the fight.
> 
> Will obviously fool some people with it.:deal


I would just giver them a pair of gloves and let them fight in that room, for the sake of WWWWOOOORRRLLLLDDSTAAAARRR


----------



## Tko6

ElKiller said:


> "I set up this meeting with Manny Pacquiao to get this fight done but they will continue to tell the public it's us but that's NOT TRUE":think
> 
> It's exactly what it sounds like. FLoyd planting some "evidence" that HE TRIED to make the fight.
> 
> Will obviously fool some people with it.:deal


Precisely. Reminds me of a time when I was a kid, came home and proudly announced to my mum that I had bought her some chocolate, but got hungry and ate it. I presented her with the empty wrapper as 'evidence' of my thoughtful deed. What I obviously should have done is take a photo of me and the pre-eaten Mars bar in the same room and posted it on Twitter. . .


----------



## Bogotazo

shaunster101 said:


> These two are fucking embarrassing.
> 
> I'm done with them. It's just a constant PR battle. Can't trust a single word coming out of either camp.


The hell, you're going to cut out NOW?! Of all the times, now, when they're probably the closest they've ever been?


----------



## bballchump11

*Mayweather-Pacquiao: HBO, Showtime Deal Not Done*

:lol: this is hilarious 
http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweath...-87106?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook



> By Rick Reeno
> BoxingScene.com has spoken to sources from both HBO and Showtime, and both networks have denied reaching a
> broadcast agreement on a Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Manny Pacquiao pay-per-view. Network sources were unable to discuss
> the remaining issues.
> 
> Their information contradicts an earlier article on BoxingScene.com, where Top Rank's CEO Bob Arum informed the
> Associated Press that a deal was finally made between HBO and Showtime.
> "We had four issues and we resolved two," said Arum, who promotes Pacquiao, to the AP. "Now we're working on resolving
> the other two. Unless something else comes up at the last minute, that's what my take is. There's a lot of devil in the
> details and that's what we're sorting through now. The remaining issues are obviously important to the participants, and are
> things we have to work out."
> 
> Both sides continue to negotiate for a planned target date of May 2nd at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas.
> Sources connected to both fighters indicate that a 60/40 split was agreed upon, in favor of Mayweather. They also agreed
> on the drug testing protocol, the gloves and various details related to the promotion.
> 
> Both sides agree that there are several "significant" issues outstanding. Some of those issues are related to the fighters and
> the other issues are connected to the ongoing negotiations between the two respective networks.
> 
> While the days are ticking down, this is nothing out of the ordinary for Mayweather. Leading up to his Cinco De Mayo fight in
> May of 2014, Mayweather did not reveal his plans until February 24th. Mayweather's Cinco De Mayo fight in 2013, against
> Robert Guerrero, was not officially revealed until February 19th. Mayweather-Pacquiao is by far a much bigger fight, but at
> the same time it will require far less promotion.


----------



## knowimuch

Bogotazo said:


> The hell, you're going to cut out NOW?! Of all the times, now, when they're probably the closest they've ever been?


I get it, it's just frustrating. can't think of a single fight that needed this much time/drama/pr-stuff to make


----------



## bballchump11

Lance Pugmire is reporting the same thing http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...quiao-boxing-showtime-hbo-20150205-story.html



> The television official, talking under the condition of anonymity because of an agreement to not disclose deal points publicly, told the Los Angeles Times there are â€œa handful of meaningful network and fighter/promoter issues remaining.â€...
> 
> Although not finalized, Thursdayâ€™s talks closed with CBS/Showtime's James Brown designated as the fight host, with HBOâ€™s Jim Lampley serving as play-by-play broadcaster, Showtimeâ€™s Al Bernstein as lead analyst, with HBOâ€™s Max Kellerman and Showtimeâ€™s Jim Gray assigned to fighter interviews.
> 
> Reached by telephone, Lampley said he has not been informed of any Mayweather-Pacquiao assignment.
> 
> While one official told The Times the networks have agreed that each will broadcast a fight replay, the television official also said that element was not finished.


How many untrue things has Arum said so far to the media?


----------



## Bogotazo

knowimuch said:


> I get it, it's just frustrating. can't think of a single fight that needed this much time/drama/pr-stuff to make


It's just funny for people to say they're "done" now of all times. There were plenty of times fans could and did throw their hands up and stop caring. But recent times, while filled with mixed messages, show promise that makes now a strange time to suddenly be sick of it all.


----------



## quincy k

Bogotazo said:


>


 what does this photo prove?

all i see in that photo is some idiot that alleged the other guy used PEDS, said guy took to the idiot to court and won a defamation lawsuit and a public apology from the idiot and the idiots idiot father and idiot brother

and at the end of the day the idiot is the guy that, to most people not living in flomo land, left the whole shit storm with three failed PED test that he could not account for

rofl lmfao floyd appears to be talking, or more than likely making excuses, while paq isnt even paying attention to him...like floyd is one of those vacuum cleaner salesmen that somehow weasels his way into your house


----------



## tonys333

Maybe when Floyd said "I set up this meeting with Manny to get the fight done but they will continue to tell the public its us an that's not true" by us maybe he means Manny an him an its the networks an maybe Arum that is stalling the fight an not the too fighters themselves.

from what I can see so far is both fighters defiantly want this fight made an there just waiting on everyone else.


----------



## Bogotazo

quincy k said:


> what does this photo prove?
> 
> all i see in that photo is some idiot that alleged the other guy used PEDS, said guy took to the idiot to court and won a defamation lawsuit and a public apology from the idiot and the idiots idiot father and idiot brother
> 
> and at the end of the day the idiot is the guy that, to most people not living in flomo land, left the whole shit storm with three failed PED test that he could not account for
> 
> rofl lmfao floyd appears to be talking, or more than likely making excuses, while paq isnt even paying attention to him...like floyd is one of those vacuum cleaner salesmen that somehow weasels his way into your house


It shows that they actually met, and it's a gesture put forth meant to demonstrate that they both want the fight. Notice Floyd isn't saying "I tried, it's Manny who doesn't want it", he referred to both of them as willing participants. He's probably frustrated with some other part of the process and showing fans they both want it.


----------



## Bogotazo

tonys333 said:


> Maybe when Floyd said "I set up this meeting with Manny to get the fight done but they will continue to tell the public its us an that's not true" by us maybe he means Manny an him an its the networks an maybe Arum that is stalling the fight an not the too fighters themselves.
> 
> from what I can see so far is both fighters defiantly want this fight made an there just waiting on everyone else.


I think by "us" he means himself and Manny.


----------



## knowimuch

Bogotazo said:


> It's just funny for people to say they're "done" now of all times. There were plenty of times fans could and did throw their hands up and stop caring. But recent times, while filled with mixed messages, show promise that makes now a strange time to suddenly be sick of it all.







this is what I have every 2 day days "fuck the fight"/"make the fight"


----------



## Bogotazo

knowimuch said:


> this is what I have every 2 day days "fuck the fight"/"make the fight"


:yep great reference.


----------



## bballchump11

tonys333 said:


> Maybe when Floyd said "I set up this meeting with Manny to get the fight done but they will continue to tell the public its us an that's not true" by us maybe he means Manny an him an its the networks an maybe Arum that is stalling the fight an not the too fighters themselves.
> 
> from what I can see so far is both fighters defiantly want this fight made an there just waiting on everyone else.


Floyd was addressing HBO's comment saying that the "principals" (meaning Floyd and Manny) need to agree to terms and come to a deal.



Bogotazo said:


> It shows that they actually met, and it's a gesture put forth meant to demonstrate that they both want the fight. Notice Floyd isn't saying "I tried, it's Manny who doesn't want it", he referred to both of them as willing participants. He's probably frustrated with some other part of the process and showing fans they both want it.





Bogotazo said:


> I think by "us" he means himself and Manny.


exactly :good


----------



## quincy k

Bogotazo said:


> It shows that they actually met, and it's a gesture put forth meant to demonstrate that they both want the fight. Notice Floyd isn't saying "I tried, it's Manny who doesn't want it", he referred to both of them as willing participants. He's probably frustrated with some other part of the process and showing fans they both want it.


floyd couldve got this when paq accepted the 14 day blood cutoff, mayweathers original request, in may of 2010.

instead, floyd didnt fight until september 2011.

he doesnt fight paq on may 2 hes going to get ripped by everyone, including high profile sports figures in the african american community, and there is nothing that fighthype.com, flomos or floyd himself can do to stop it


----------



## tonys333

Bogotazo said:


> I think by "us" he means himself and Manny.


That's the first thing I thought when I read it also. I think that means someone is holding the fight up somewhere an its certainly not the fighters I still think its the Networks an am still optimistic this fight gets made this time round. I don't like Arum but I feel if he didn't want this fight made he would have just walked away at the deadline they set an he never so that also is a good sign.


----------



## quincy k

Bogotazo said:


> I think by "us" he means himself and Manny.


no

"they" means paq and arum and "us" means floyd and team mayweather


----------



## Bogotazo

quincy k said:


> floyd couldve got this when paq accepted the 14 day blood cutoff, mayweathers original request, in may of 2010.
> 
> instead, floyd didnt fight until september 2011.
> 
> he doesnt fight paq on may 2 hes going to get ripped by everyone, including high profile sports figures in the african american community, and there is nothing that fighthype.com, flomos or floyd himself can do to stop it


Okay...not really related to the picture though. We're talking about negotiations now, 2015. The picture is meant to express the 2 want to fight and are not the hold up.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

@Capaedia


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> no
> 
> "they" means paq and arum and "us" means floyd and team mayweather


HBO made an address 2 days ago that Manny and Floyd need to come to an agreement. Floyd then posts a picture of himself and Manny saying this:
"I set up this meeting with Manny Pacquiao to get this fight done but *they* will continue to tell the public it's *us* and that's NOT TRUE. "

I agree with Bogo that by "us" he means he and Pacquio and by "they" he means HBO and whoever else.


----------



## Bogotazo

quincy k said:


> no
> 
> "they" means paq and arum and "us" means floyd and team mayweather


I don't think so. It's not clear but the point of posting that picture I think was to show it's not their fault. Has Manny's side said Floyd is holding anything up since that meeting? Not to my knowledge.


----------



## Abraham




----------



## quincy k

Bogotazo said:


> I don't think so. It's not clear but the point of posting that picture I think was to show it's not their fault. Has Manny's side said Floyd is holding anything up since that meeting? Not to my knowledge.


http://fighthype.com/news/article19249.html

*FLOYD MAYWEATHER CLARIFIES HE AND HIS TEAM ARE NOT THE HOLD UP; REVEALS PIC FROM MEETING WITH MANNY PACQUIAO*

when i read the title i think that most people would conclude that 
"us" means he and his team

which would logically mean that "they" means paq and his team


----------



## Tko6

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: this is hilarious
> http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweath...-87106?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


What am I missing here?

'Top Rank's CEO Bob Arum informed the Associated Press that *a deal was finally made *between HBO and Showtime.
"*We had four issues and we resolved two*," said Arum, who promotes Pacquiao, to the AP. *"Now we're working on resolving
the other two*. Unless something else comes up at the last minute, that's what my take is. There's a lot of devil in the
details and that's what we're sorting through now. The remaining issues are obviously important to the participants, and are
things we have to work out."

Am I having sort of mental block or is Arum not stating quite clearly that a deal has not been made and that there are still points to be agreed on?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

All Bob Arum does daily is make it more obvious that he's the fucking cunt stopping the fight from happening.


----------



## knowimuch

Tko6 said:


> What am I missing here?
> 
> 'Top Rank's CEO Bob Arum informed the Associated Press that *a deal was finally made *between HBO and Showtime.
> "*We had four issues and we resolved two*," said Arum, who promotes Pacquiao, to the AP. *"Now we're working on resolving
> the other two*. Unless something else comes up at the last minute, that's what my take is. There's a lot of devil in the
> details and that's what we're sorting through now. The remaining issues are obviously important to the participants, and are
> things we have to work out."
> 
> Am I having sort of mental block or is Arum not stating quite clearly that a deal has not been made and that there are still points to be agreed on?


If you know nothing about May and Pac it sounds like a divorce settlement


----------



## knowimuch

Nyanners :sad5 said:


> All Bob Arum does daily is make it more obvious that he's the fucking cunt stopping the fight from happening.


A very rich cunt though


----------



## bballchump11

Tko6 said:


> What am I missing here?
> 
> 'Top Rank's CEO Bob Arum informed the Associated Press that *a deal was finally made *between HBO and Showtime.
> "*We had four issues and we resolved two*," said Arum, who promotes Pacquiao, to the AP. *"Now we're working on resolving
> the other two*. Unless something else comes up at the last minute, that's what my take is. There's a lot of devil in the
> details and that's what we're sorting through now. The remaining issues are obviously important to the participants, and are
> things we have to work out."
> 
> Am I having sort of mental block or is Arum not stating quite clearly that a deal has not been made and that there are still points to be agreed on?


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...nny-pacquiao-tv-issues-resolved-others-remain


> HBO and Showtime have agreed on how they would broadcast a fight between Floyd Mayweather Jr. and Manny Pacquiao, promoter Bob Arum said Thursday, leaving only two remaining issues to be settled before the much-anticipated May 2 fight can be signed.
> Arum told The Associated Press that the rival networks have come to terms on an announcing team and other details for the pay-per-view blockbuster, and that talks this week have narrowed the remaining differences between the Mayweather and Pacquiao camps.


When I read the ESPN article, it looked to me that Arum was saying that the Networks were done negotiating and now there is just 2 more issues that has to be handled.

Boxing scene and LaTimes interpreted it the same way



> BoxingScene.com has spoken to sources from both HBO and Showtime ï¿½* and both networks have denied reaching a
> broadcast agreement on a Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Manny Pacquiao payï¿½*perï¿½*view. Network sources were unable to discuss
> the remaining issues.
> *Their information contradicts an earlier article on BoxingScene.com, where Top Rank's CEO Bob Arum* informed the
> Associated Press that a deal was finally made between HBO and Showtime


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

knowimuch said:


> A very rich cunt though


I just don't get why he doesn't try to make the fight. You're nearly fucking dead for fuck sake, Pacquiao's getting on a bit, just make the fucking fight! Why would you even care about money at that point? Top Rank is safe, you'd get a shit load from this fight, the only things you'd lose is potentially Pacquiao if he lost, and he's already HOF ballot first time and near the end of his career?

Why? Why the fuck would anyone stop this fight from happening at this point? It's illogical. Make the fight you greedy cunt. Maybe he just lacks the ability to shut the fuck up and get the deal done before he starts spreading absolute nonsense in articles, which is stunning considering how long he's been around for. He seems more interested in coming out the more respectable and like he's telling the truth (when everyone knows of his track record and that he's an absolute conman) than negotiating the fights people want to see. Fucking in house Arum.


----------



## ElKiller

Nyanners :sad5 said:


> I just don't get why he doesn't try to make the fight. You're nearly fucking dead for fuck sake, Pacquiao's getting on a bit, just make the fucking fight! Why would you even care about money at that point? Top Rank is safe, you'd get a shit load from this fight, the only things you'd lose is potentially Pacquiao if he lost, and he's already HOF ballot first time and near the end of his career?
> 
> Why? Why the fuck would anyone stop this fight from happening at this point? It's illogical. Make the fight you greedy cunt. Maybe he just lacks the ability to shut the fuck up and get the deal done before he starts spreading absolute nonsense in articles, which is stunning considering how long he's been around for. He seems more interested in coming out the more respectable and like he's telling the truth (when everyone knows of his track record and that he's an absolute conman) than negotiating the fights people want to see. Fucking in house Arum.


All those people involved, all the bullshit being thrown, and you're putting all the blame on Arum. :lol:


----------



## bballchump11

ElKiller said:


> All those people involved, all the bullshit being thrown, and you're putting all the blame on Arum. :lol:


there's no need to put the blame on anybody right now. Both sides are still talking


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

ElKiller said:


> All those people involved, all the bullshit being thrown, and you're putting all the blame on Arum. :lol:


All the blame? No. Most of the blame? Yes. I genuinely believe at this point Mayweather isn't just saving face and is trying to get the fight done, and Mayweather is his own promoter. The network seem fine with it. Pacquiao's the only one gimping himself with a promoter he hasn't needed for the past 5 years of his career.

And for the record I've already declared Mayweather as the biggest ducker of today's era in another thread, so I'm not just being bias when it comes to this.


----------



## Tko6

bballchump11 said:


> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...nny-pacquiao-tv-issues-resolved-others-remain
> 
> When I read the ESPN article, it looked to me that Arum was saying that the Networks were done negotiating and now there is just 2 more issues that has to be handled.
> 
> Boxing scene and LaTimes interpreted it the same way


Those articles have mis-interpreted 'deal not made, still points to iron out' into 'deal made', amateurish stuff. Replace Arum's name with anyone else's, in any other context and they're equally as nonsensical.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

Espinoza seems to be fairly negative on it too, to be fair.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Abraham said:


>


This is exactly what's happening now and will happen when the fight isn't made..... And I won't be able to accurately say who's at fault. I'll have suspicions, but nothing solid.

I love the optimism in the thread though.


----------



## Capaedia

Rockinghorseshit said:


> @*Capaedia*


Rockinghorseshit


----------



## bballchump11

Tko6 said:


> Those articles have mis-interpreted 'deal not made, still points to iron out' into 'deal made', amateurish stuff. Replace Arum's name with anyone else's, in any other context and they're equally as nonsensical.


Well I'm going directly to the site where Arum did his interview and they interpreted it the same way

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/e9d6...her-pacquiao-tv-issues-resolved-others-remain


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> based off the ESPN article, I think there could be some truth to what HBO said. I think they and Showtime were part of the problem before, but within the past couple of days, they resolved whatever issues they had.


So if Showtime and HBO have worked things out, Pac agreed to the OSDT, 60-40 split, ring size, glove size, etc.... Then what's left between the fighters?

Last I checked HBO-Showtime couldn't agree on replay's of the fight and that was the last thing holding up the fight.


----------



## ElKiller

BoxingGenius27 said:


> This is exactly what's happening now and will happen when the fight isn't made..... And I won't be able to accurately say who's at fault. I'll have suspicions, but nothing solid.
> 
> I love the optimism in the thread though.


Optimism bordering on naivete.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

Capaedia said:


> Rockinghorseshit


I know I have given you shit in the past for your Flomo tendencies but I wanted to hear what you have to say on the latest developments. You have been very quiet.


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> So if Showtime and HBO have worked things out, Pac agreed to the OSDT, 60-40 split, ring size, glove size, etc.... Then what's left between the fighters?
> 
> Last I checked HBO-Showtime couldn't agree on replay's of the fight and that was the last thing holding up the fight.


nevermind man. I'm getting as frustrated as you with the the shit that has been coming out. Now officials from both networks said they're not done yet atsch


----------



## Bogotazo

quincy k said:


> http://fighthype.com/news/article19249.html
> 
> *FLOYD MAYWEATHER CLARIFIES HE AND HIS TEAM ARE NOT THE HOLD UP; REVEALS PIC FROM MEETING WITH MANNY PACQUIAO*
> 
> when i read the title i think that most people would conclude that
> "us" means he and his team
> 
> which would logically mean that "they" means paq and his team


Hmm I would expect him to use "him" because posting a pic of him and Manny indicates they are the "us". Hasn't he recently expressed frustration with the networks? I guess you might be right but my instinct was "here's me and Manny, it's not us holding up the fight".


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> Hmm I would expect him to use "him" because posting a pic of him and Manny indicates they are the "us". Hasn't he recently expressed frustration with the networks? I guess you might be right but my instinct was "here's me and Manny, it's not us holding up the fight".


that's how FightHype is labeling it not Floyd. Though of course, you could reply that they're Floyd's mouthpiece, but I doubt Floyd signs off on every little thing the site writes.
Like you said Bogo, nobody in the news recently has accused team Mayweather of anything. The only people casting blame was HBO on Manny and Floyd to come to an agreement


----------



## Abraham

BoxingGenius27 said:


> So if Showtime and HBO have worked things out, Pac agreed to the OSDT, 60-40 split, ring size, glove size, etc.... Then what's left between the fighters?
> 
> Last I checked HBO-Showtime couldn't agree on replay's of the fight and that was the last thing holding up the fight.


The replays...:-(

Winner gets replay. How fucking hard is that?


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> nevermind man. I'm getting as frustrated as you with the the shit that has been coming out. Now officials from both networks said they're not done yet atsch


So HBO is going back on what they said about everything being ok on their end? For Christ's sake...this is madness.


----------



## quincy k

Bogotazo said:


> Hmm I would expect him to use "him" because posting a pic of him and Manny indicates they are the "us". Hasn't he recently expressed frustration with the networks? I guess you might be right but my instinct was "here's me and Manny, it's not us holding up the fight".


i really dont think that paq and floyd should even be thought of as "us" giving the inference of a partnership or such

paq successfully sued floyd for essentially talking shit.

paq wants nothing to do with floyd other than make some money and to beat that azz.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Abraham said:


> So HBO is going back on what they said about everything being ok on their end? For Christ's sake...this is madness.





Abraham said:


> The replays...:-(
> 
> Winner gets replay. How fucking hard is that?





bballchump11 said:


> nevermind man. I'm getting as frustrated as you with the the shit that has been coming out. Now officials from both networks said they're not done yet atsch


It's mass chaos. If the.... When the fight doesn't get made, it will be even worse.

A complete utter shit storm


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> The replays...:-(
> 
> Winner gets replay. How fucking hard is that?


that's how they did it for Lewis/Tyson, but HBO doesn't want to do that because Mayweather is the favorite at least that's what the news sites are reporting 


Abraham said:


> So HBO is going back on what they said about everything being ok on their end? For Christ's sake...this is madness.


yeah they said they're not an impediment on the fight being made, but now officials are saying that they still have some issues to work out


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> that's how they did it for Lewis/Tyson, but HBO doesn't want to do that because Mayweather is the favorite at least that's what the news sites are reporting
> 
> yeah they said they're not an impediment on the fight being made, but now officials are saying that they still have some issues to work out


Well, there's always going to be a favorite. That is a dumb excuse. Winner gets replay is the most fair way to handle it, the ONLY way , to handle it, imo.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> yeah they said they're not an impediment on the fight being made, but now officials are saying that they still have some issues to work out


What other issues do the networks have and what issues do the fighters have?

I really don't understand why these networks are fighting over the replays. Maybe in the 80's, 90's and early 2000's. But today? What for?

1. No one even watches replays the following week when 100% of those interested know the winner
2. More people stream now a days than anything.
3. There's something called YouTube


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Well, there's always going to be a favorite. That is a dumb excuse. Winner gets replay is the most fair way to handle it, the ONLY way , to handle it, imo.


yeah I think it's shady because Lewis was the favorite then, but Showtime agreed to it. Plus apart of the deal was that the winner paid the loser money to show the replay as well


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> What other issues do the networks have and what issues do the fighters have?
> 
> I really don't understand why these networks are fighting over the replays. Maybe in the 80's, 90's and early 2000's. But today? What for?
> 
> 1. No one even watches replays
> 2. More people stream now a days than anything.
> 3. There's something called YouTube


I'm not there, so I can't say. I just know that these negotiations are sometimes more complicated than "60/40". But I read somewhere about the significance of the replay. It sort of lets the network brand the fight as their fight and they can replay it in the future as well and put it on youtube and stuff like that. Yeah, it seems petty


----------



## PetetheKing

Murphy's Law. Someone get a McConaughey Interstellar GIF up in here.


----------



## ElKiller

I doubt fighting over the replays is the issue and even if that was the case, that's a network issue that does not need Floyd or Pac's involvement. We would have heard by now something along the lines of, "Both sides(Floyd and Pac) have agreed to terms but.......".


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> that's how FightHype is labeling it not Floyd. Though of course, you could reply that they're Floyd's mouthpiece, but I doubt Floyd signs off on every little thing the site writes.
> Like you said Bogo, nobody in the news recently has accused team Mayweather of anything. The only people casting blame was HBO on Manny and Floyd to come to an agreement


He probably doesn't check every little thing but he probably gave them a phone call? Or they could have run the story on their own. :conf


----------



## Abraham

So, this is how the networks resolved things for Tyson/Lewis...

Announcers - Michael Buffer and Jimmy Lennon Jr. shared announcing duties. Buffer introduced Lewis, Jimmy introduced Tyson.

Commentators - HBO's Jim Lampley and Showtime's Bobby Czyz did the PPV telecast. I'm not sure if Czyz was there for an ex fighter's perspective, like Foreman or if he was the interviewer, like Merchant. Both networks had a team broadcasting for the replay. For HBO, it was Foreman, Merchant, and Fran Charles (who was replacing Lampley) I'm not sure who did the Showtime commentary.

Replay - Winner (HBO) got the replay, loser (Showtime) had to pay winner $3 million.

As far as other details, like purse splits, I'm not sure how they worked that out, but it wasn't an easy process. It almost didn't happen due to network disagreements. The vice president of Showtime at the time compared the likelihood of Tyson fighting on HBO to pork chops growing on palm trees in Tel Aviv.

Now, you think the networks would have learned from this, and there wouldn't be so many issues. With Showtime's fighter being the A side, the lead commentator should be Mauro Ranallo as lead commentator, Max Kellerman as interviewer, and as analyst...not sure. Maybe someone neutral, who hasn't worked for either network. Buffer and Lennon can share announcing duties. Money splits...Showtime, being the A side should get more. I can't really speak much on that, because I don't know how they handle it. Replay...winner gets replay.


----------



## Abraham

This fucking article...:-(

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2354493-imagining-a-floyd-mayweather-manny-pacquiao-superfight


----------



## Bogotazo

So let the networks hash it out, if they're not done. All we can do :conf none of us are going to do jack shit with any details. I'm not starving for information, I'm just waiting either way.


----------



## bballchump11

Well well well, it looks like people from within Top Rank are turning on Arum

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxin...eached-for-mayweather-pacquiao-002355617.html


> One person who requested anonymity told Yahoo Sports, "Believe me, if this fight doesn't get done, it will be because of Bob Arum. Nobody can figure what he is doing or why he is doing it."...
> 
> But Arum's insistence on public comments are clearly an impediment to reaching a deal. That is one point that people on both sides of the aisles in these talks agree about. Top Rank president Todd duBoef is irate at Arum, his step-father, but has essentially thrown his hands up in the air and said he can't control Arum.
> 
> Even Pacquiao's team has gotten upset at Arum's willingness to go on the record with comments that often don't add up.


So now we have people from Pacquiao's own team and Todd DeBoef pissed off at Arum giving out misinformation to the media. Like really? Why do people want to throw all the blame on Mayweather so bad or absolve Arum of any blame. I think the fight will be made, so I'm not too worried, but I have no idea why Arum keeps lying and manipulating.


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> Well well well, it looks like people from within Top Rank are turning on Arum
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxin...eached-for-mayweather-pacquiao-002355617.html
> 
> So now we have people from Pacquiao's own team and Todd DeBoef pissed off at Arum giving out misinformation to the media. Like really? Why do people want to throw all the blame on Mayweather so bad or absolve Arum of any blame. I think the fight will be made, so I'm not too worried, but I have no idea why Arum keeps lying and manipulating.


 Doesn't really explain _how_ Bob's loose lips are a detriment. I just don't understand how certain issues being made public make a difference in the big picture. In other words, violation of a gag order shouldn't be enough to kill such an opportunity.


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Doesn't really explain _how_ Bob's loose lips are a detriment. I just don't understand how certain issues being made public make a difference in the big picture. In other words, violation of a gag order shouldn't be enough to kill such an opportunity.


the fact that he's talking to the media isn't what they're mad about. They're made that he's telling contradictory things to the media and straight up lying to them.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

quincy k said:


> http://fighthype.com/news/article19249.html
> 
> *FLOYD MAYWEATHER CLARIFIES HE AND HIS TEAM ARE NOT THE HOLD UP; REVEALS PIC FROM MEETING WITH MANNY PACQUIAO*
> 
> when i read the title i think that most people would conclude that
> "us" means he and his team
> 
> which would logically mean that "they" means paq and his team


This is the best fucking picture I've seen in a long time. Fuck Arum, fuck HBO and fuck Showtime for holding this shit up. This motherfucking fight needs to motherfucking happen, right motherfucking now!!! God dammit!!!


----------



## genaro g

bballchump11 said:


> Well well well, it looks like people from within Top Rank are turning on Arum
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxin...eached-for-mayweather-pacquiao-002355617.html
> 
> So now we have people from Pacquiao's own team and Todd DeBoef pissed off at Arum giving out misinformation to the media. Like really? Why do people want to throw all the blame on Mayweather so bad or absolve Arum of any blame. I think the fight will be made, so I'm not too worried, but I have no idea why Arum keeps lying and manipulating.


Arum cant stand that this fightis being done on Floyd's terms, plain and simple. Once Pac loses, that's the end of the show. Pac will either retire or never be the star he once was(he already isn't).


----------



## Bogotazo

Bob is saying weird things. Part of me thinks he doesn't know the details of what's going on and ends up saying inaccurate things. He's been positive but he's just been off with his comments. He could just be a snake but he's not doing his usual snake things, he sounds mistaken.


----------



## JohnAnthony

tonys333 said:


> Maybe when Floyd said "I set up this meeting with Manny to get the fight done but they will continue to tell the public its us an that's not true" by us maybe he means Manny an him an its the networks an maybe Arum that is stalling the fight an not the too fighters themselves.
> 
> from what I can see so far is both fighters defiantly want this fight made an there just waiting on everyone else.


yes maybe. good point.

I thought "us" referred to Team Pac/Arum. which annoyed me because it meant we were in the same spot as a few years ago.

But your right, maybe "us" refers to the network.

But its impossible to know who to believe. I genuinely believe manny wants the fight, shit PPV's, 5 losses so nothing really to lose. Everyone else has something to lose in this.

But shit theres that much money to be made. Just make the Fight!


----------



## JohnAnthony

Bogotazo said:


> Bob is saying weird things. Part of me thinks he doesn't know the details of what's going on and ends up saying inaccurate things. He's been positive but he's just been off with his comments. He could just be a snake but he's not doing his usual snake things, he sounds mistaken.


I definetly think Arum wants the fight.

But more imortantly Arum just wants to be included. His only motivation here is to not be cut out of the deal i think.

i honestly believe pac and arum agreed to everything weeks ago and have done there part. All the hold up since as been Floyd decided if he definetly wants it at this time, and the networks


----------



## JohnAnthony

Todays the Day Guys!

Businessman Love a deal on a Friday if only to go out on a friday night and get smashed.

It will all be announced Today


----------



## Abraham

If Arum is being truthful saying there are 2 issues yet to be resolved, what do you guys think they might be?


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> the fact that he's talking to the media isn't what they're mad about. They're made that he's telling contradictory things to the media and straight up lying to them.


Yeah, but that shouldn't end the chances of the fight happening.


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Yeah, but that shouldn't end the chances of the fight happening.


you're right. With the fragile egos involved and volatile personalities, I want everybody to just shut up and not say anything to screw things up.


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> Bob is saying weird things. Part of me thinks he doesn't know the details of what's going on and ends up saying inaccurate things. He's been positive but he's just been off with his comments. He could just be a snake but he's not doing his usual snake things, he sounds mistaken.


that's what is weird to me. The things he is saying that aren't true are just dumb things to lie about. I thought also that he was maybe just not informed. Why would he say the networks are done and be very specific about 2 of those 4 "issues". This is so bizarre.


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> that's what is weird to me. The things he is saying that aren't true are just dumb things to lie about. I thought also that he was maybe just not informed. Why would he say the networks are done and be very specific about 2 of those 4 "issues". This is so bizarre.


I had the feeling he's not the one negotiating. That it's Koncz and Floyd's team and maybe Todd principally and that Arum just kind of hears things being semi-present and then says things that don't add up.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Bogotazo said:


> I had the feeling he's not the one negotiating. That it's Koncz and Floyd's team and maybe Todd principally and that Arum just kind of hears things being semi-present and then says things that don't add up.


Or it could be that he's a Senile old man.

Isnt he in his 80's?

My Grandads in his 80's and he's no was sharp enough to run a giant promotional company.

Although saying that, he could have probably put this deal together quicker


----------



## thesandman

Abraham said:


> If Arum is being truthful saying there are 2 issues yet to be resolved, what do you guys think they might be?


1) Floyd agreeing
2) Pac agreeing


----------



## JohnAnthony

thesandman said:


> 1) Floyd agreeing
> 2) Pac agreeing


:rofl


----------



## shaunster101

Bogotazo said:


> The hell, you're going to cut out NOW?! Of all the times, now, when they're probably the closest they've ever been?


To me, this photo of the meeting doesn't seem like anything more than another bit of oneupmanship in the PR battle to make it appear that one side is more determined to make this fight than the other.


----------



## JohnAnthony

shaunster101 said:


> To me, this photo of the meeting doesn't seem like anything more than another bit of oneupmanship in the PR battle to make it appear that one side is more determined to make this fight than the other.


the fact that it appears like floyd got someone to sneakily take a photo of the meeting.


----------



## shaunster101

JohnAnthony said:


> the fact that it appears like floyd got someone to sneakily take a photo of the meeting.


Uh huh.

Arum and Pacquiao were spouting bullshit for weeks about how they'd signed everything, leading the media to blame floyd. The public opinion was then unanimously against Mayweather. Now we have Mayweather leaking photos of a meeting he claims he organised to to get the fight done, tipping the public perception back in his favour.

I just see this as one big game of pass the blame parcel, with neither side wanting to be the the one in possession with the fight inevitably doesn't happen.


----------



## El-Terrible

quincy k said:


> http://fighthype.com/news/article19249.html
> 
> *FLOYD MAYWEATHER CLARIFIES HE AND HIS TEAM ARE NOT THE HOLD UP; REVEALS PIC FROM MEETING WITH MANNY PACQUIAO*
> 
> when i read the title i think that most people would conclude that
> "us" means he and his team
> 
> which would logically mean that "they" means paq and his team


Floyd showing his intelligence. What's to say Pacquiao posts the same pic saying:

Pacquiao says he's not the hold up. Reveals pic from meeting with Floyd Mayweather :rolleyes

Clearly that picture proves he wanted the fight all along in FLomo land

I've said it before, I'll say it again - Floyd appears to want this fight more than before right now, BUT he's been pressured into it. Had Maidana and Guerrero both done 1.2-1.3m buys we wouldn't even be discussing this. We'd be hearing "PAcquiao still has Marquez problems", "Pacquiao's has a boss", "Pacquiao's PPVs are not on my level"

Floyd is being forced into negotiating this fight, Showtime are tired of duds - who in their right mind believes Floyd accepted 60-40 without some major persuasion atsch


----------



## El-Terrible

Anyway, the fight will be done this weekend and probably announced on Monday - Showtime have said that while there are some issues remaining, they are optimistic. IT ties up with Arum saying there are 2 main issues to resolve and for Showtime to now state they are optimistic is a quite different to their last statement 3-4 days ago. It'll be a done deal - expect them to get Pacquiao into the USA before Monday


----------



## JohnAnthony

shaunster101 said:


> Uh huh.
> 
> Arum and Pacquiao were spouting bullshit for weeks about how they'd signed everything, leading the media to blame floyd. The public opinion was then unanimously against Mayweather. Now we have Mayweather leaking photos of a meeting he claims he organised to to get the fight done, tipping the public perception back in his favour.
> 
> I just see this as one big game of pass the blame parcel, with neither side wanting to be the the one in possession with the fight inevitably doesn't happen.


Yes, I agree.

But i do genuinly think the only party who really wants the fight and will do anything to make it is Pac. Pac's got nothing to lose.

Mayweather has so much to lose should he get beat by Pac.


----------



## El-Terrible

JohnAnthony said:


> Yes, I agree.
> 
> But i do genuinly think the only party who really wants the fight and will do anything to make it is Pac. Pac's got nothing to lose.
> 
> Mayweather has so much to lose should he get beat by Pac.


Mayweather treats negotiations with Pacquiao as if it'll be the last paycheck he will ever make, so has to squeeze everything he can out of it or he'll move on. If you're confident you will just get it done, so you can prove how great you are. I know he's a businessman but come on, they are clearly arguing over small details at this point. The purse is agreed, gloves agreed, Random testing agreed. And I still think that Arum shooting off like a senile old man should never be a detriment to making the fight, unless you're more worried about how you're perceived IF you don't sign....if you're gonna sign, then let the old man shoot off, he's not revealed any REAL details, he's just giving updates to progress - I mean Flomos ignored it, but Arum even went so far as to say he thought Mayweather didn't want it, but Koncz and Pacquiao said they believe he does so he's not really sure what the hold up is! Arum said this, it has been ignored on here


----------



## JohnAnthony

El-Terrible said:


> Mayweather treats negotiations with Pacquiao as if it'll be the last paycheck he will ever make, so has to squeeze everything he can out of it or he'll move on. If you're confident you will just get it done, so you can prove how great you are. I know he's a businessman but come on, they are clearly arguing over small details at this point. The purse is agreed, gloves agreed, Random testing agreed. And I still think that Arum shooting off like a senile old man should never be a detriment to making the fight, unless you're more worried about how you're perceived IF you don't sign....if you're gonna sign, then let the old man shoot off, he's not revealed any REAL details, he's just giving updates to progress - I mean Flomos ignored it, but Arum even went so far as to say he thought Mayweather didn't want it, but Koncz and Pacquiao said they believe he does so he's not really sure what the hold up is! Arum said this, it has been ignored on here


Exactly, who knows. I think it must be HBO/Showtime surely that are causing the delays.

I hope noones after any of that bulshit that the Klitchko's ask for such as a % of other guys future earnings should they win.

The bottom line is, its all complete guess work.


----------



## El-Terrible

JohnAnthony said:


> Exactly, who knows. I think it must be HBO/Showtime surely that are causing the delays.
> 
> I hope noones after any of that bulshit that the Klitchko's ask for such as a % of other guys future earnings should they win.
> 
> The bottom line is, its all complete guess work.


It is but all I see is the ramblings of a demented old promoter, and another party latching on to that as a the reason the fight might not get made...yes Arum is stupid, but to use his relatively harmless ramblings as a reason that a $250m fight doesn't get made is probably the most pathetic thing I've ever heard...and Flomos on here lap it up

What else is funny is the hypocrisy. Fanboys say "Arum's media lies and breaking the gag order are the reason the fight won't get made- but during the 2009 negotiations they didn't think that Floyd's near constant accusations of Pacquiao being on PEDs should have any effect at all on negotiations failing back then.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Bogotazo said:


> So let the networks hash it out, if they're not done. All we can do :conf* none of us are going to do jack shit with any details*. I'm not starving for information, I'm just waiting either way.


Speak for yourself.

If Mayweather doesn't fight Pac next, especially if he's at fault, I'm not putting not one penny in Mayweather's pocket for fighting someone else and I'm damn sure not paying for Pac to fight Jesse Vargas. Not to mention all the free promotion I give to the casuals at the gym, work, ect... I come across casuals that don't even know when Floyd is fighting, but I promote the fight. All that goes away based off the "information and details" I get from these negotiations. That's me doing jack shit and playing my part doing what *I *can do.

I'm pretty sure there's others that feel the same way. So when you say, "none of us are going to do jack shit with any details", like I said, speak for yourself.


----------



## steviebruno

These are two guys in a schoolyard who don't really want to fight each other, but they're being egged on and pushed by all of their friends standing behind them.


----------



## Kalash

steviebruno said:


> These are two guys in a schoolyard who don't really want to fight each other, but they're being egged on and pushed by all of their friends standing behind them.


That's actually what it looks like :lol:


----------



## quincy k

Abraham said:


> Yeah, but that shouldn't end the chances of the fight happening.


what it does do is give flomos a chance for an excuse if the fight doesnt happen

dont matter

if mayweather doesnt fight paq on may 2 he is going to get raped by the media and most importantly the high profile athletes in the african american sports community and there is nothing fighthype.com, floyd mayweather or any flomo can do about it.


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> what it does do is give flomos a chance for an excuse if the fight doesnt happen
> 
> dont matter
> 
> if mayweather doesnt fight paq on may 2 he is going to get raped by the media and most importantly the high profile athletes in the african american sports community and there is nothing fighthype.com, floyd mayweather or any flomo can do about it.


Dude, you are literally posting the same thing over and over. Do you even realize it?


----------



## quincy k

shaunster101 said:


> Uh huh.
> 
> Arum and Pacquiao were spouting bullshit for weeks about how they'd signed everything, leading the media to blame floyd. The public opinion was then unanimously against Mayweather. Now we have Mayweather leaking photos of a meeting he claims he organised to to get the fight done, tipping the public perception back in his favour.
> 
> I just see this as one big game of pass the blame parcel, with neither side wanting to be the the one in possession with the fight inevitably doesn't happen.


youre a rationale guy. actually pretty funny and i enjoy your posts

i think that @JeffJoiner put it best, and what i completely agree, in that there wasnt actually a formal contract but an initial demand(60/40, random blood the day of the fight, mgm grand and may 2) sent by floyd that both paq and arum agreed to verbally and in writing. they waited for the final contract with floyds signature and that formal contract never arrived

now if arum is stating that he signed off on the contract, for all intents and purposes that is what most logical people would conclude the initial demand was as the major roadblocks had been addressed, that places no blame on arum and paq if there was no actual final contract that was drafted by floyd.

imo, this is exactly what i think happened and this whole "arum lied about a contract" is just an excuse perpetrated by mayweather and espinoza(rumored to be fired if the deal does not get done) to give some reasoning, any reasoning, if the fight does not get made.

what kind of logical person passes up 120mm(estimates of what floyd will make for a paq fight) for 30-40mm for a cotto rematch?


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> Dude, you are literally posting the same thing over and over. Do you even realize it?


 @steviebruno

i have told you on no less than eight instances that you are on my ignore list and you continue to caption my posts. if you dont like what i have to say, for like the fifth time, why dont you just put me on your ignore list so that you do not have to read my posts?

seriously

you just look pathetic here.

i dont want anything to do with you. what do you not understand about that?


----------



## Chatty

Flomos will just lap anything up, its rather pathetic tbh.

So one puts a picture up of them both at a meeting and that means that only one of them is trying to make the fight. Why would the other turn up if he's not trying to make the fight.

At the end of the day whether your a fanboy of either boxer or just a fan of the sport if they don't make this fight now then both should be shit on from a great height. They've had 6+ years to negotiate and both have threw roadblock after roadblock int he way, both have talked utter nonsense and neither have pushed themselves to make the fight happen.

The fact that after negotiating for so long and only met up after six years tells you all you need to know. They've been piggybacking of each other the whole time because whilst they are linked to fight their numbers do better than when they aren't. The sad thing is despite it being clear they don't really give a shit what their fans their fans seem to go full retard and back them more.

They ahve about a week to make this fight happen if they want in May 2nd, if they can't then fuck them both and their shitty rematches/fighting gatekeepers and every fucker should fuck them off so their numbers both end up shit.


----------



## tliang1000

The fight is gonna happen. Networks, fighters and promoter are all trying to figure out how to maximize their money. Backstabbing faze and tailor mode. How to get rid of some of the hands in the pot.

To me it is simple. Floyd is gonna ask for his guarantee regardless which is why he is str8 chilling on the beach. The networks/promoters is gonna have to one up someone somehow.


----------



## El-Terrible

tliang1000 said:


> The fight is gonna happen. Networks, fighters and promoter are all trying to figure out how to maximize their money. Backstabbing faze and tailor mode. How to get rid of some of the hands in the pot.
> 
> To me it is simple. Floyd is gonna ask for his guarantee regardless which is why he is str8 chilling on the beach. The networks/promoters is gonna have to one up someone somehow.


I agree with first part - not with second. Reason he is chilling is because he's not too bothered about fighting Pacquiao. He's only got this far because of Showtime pressure due to 3/4 below par PPVs from a financial perspective. If it falls apart Mayweather will be pretty ok with that. If he was desperate for this fight, it would have been done already, he wields all the power here


----------



## tliang1000

El-Terrible said:


> I agree with first part - not with second. Reason he is chilling is because he's not too bothered about fighting Pacquiao. He's only got this far because of Showtime pressure due to 3/4 below par PPVs from a financial perspective. If it falls apart Mayweather will be pretty ok with that. If he was desperate for this fight, it would have been done already, he wields all the power here


He doesn't as much say in this one as his previous fights against ALL shobox fighters. HBO is a bigger network, showtime can't bully them around even though Floyd is a bigger draw than Manny. Arum is the main promoter with Mayweather Promotion as side??? Do they even have license? I think Floyd might still be holding a grudge for Arum in making money off him. If anything that Floyd is against on fighting Pac is bc the biggest fight, his old boss going to take from him again.


----------



## Bungle

El-Terrible said:


> Floyd showing his intelligence. What's to say Pacquiao posts the same pic saying:
> 
> Pacquiao says he's not the hold up. Reveals pic from meeting with Floyd Mayweather :rolleyes
> 
> Clearly that picture proves he wanted the fight all along in FLomo land
> 
> I've said it before, I'll say it again - Floyd appears to want this fight more than before right now, BUT he's been pressured into it. Had Maidana and Guerrero both done 1.2-1.3m buys we wouldn't even be discussing this. We'd be hearing "PAcquiao still has Marquez problems", "Pacquiao's has a boss", "Pacquiao's PPVs are not on my level"
> 
> Floyd is being forced into negotiating this fight, Showtime are tired of duds - who in their right mind believes Floyd accepted 60-40 without some major persuasion atsch


You can turn it around and say exactly the same about Pacquiao.

He was someone that refused random drug testing with a two week cut off to go his own way, he knew he didn't need Mayweather and was happy to pick up big cheques fighting the likes of Clottey, shot to bits Mosley and Margo and an old blown up Marquez. Why risk all of these easy paydays by fighting Mayweather?

This is a guy that despite being practically a free agent he signed a contract to be exclusively shown on a rival network to the guy you apparently want to fight is signed too!

Fast forward and the wheels have well and truly come off the Pacquiao hype machine, the sense of invincibility he built up has gone and he is now drawing 300k pay per view buys, it would have been unheard of post De La Hoya days. So his options now are to either make an effort to fight Mayweather knowing if he wins all of he hype will be back as well as the Pactards that deserted him or go out earning the second biggest pay day in boxing history.

Top Rank have no money fights for him left apart from a 42 year old and he doesnt want the fight, Pacquiao has no options left to make money anymore which is why he is at the negotiating table.


----------



## El-Terrible

Bungle said:


> You can turn it around and say exactly the same about Pacquiao.
> 
> He was someone that refused random drug testing with a two week cut off to go his own way, he knew he didn't need Mayweather and was happy to pick up big cheques fighting the likes of Clottey, shot to bits Mosley and Margo and an old blown up Marquez. Why risk all of these easy paydays by fighting Mayweather?
> 
> This is a guy that despite being practically a free agent he signed a contract to be exclusively shown on a rival network to the guy you apparently want to fight is signed too!
> 
> Fast forward and the wheels have well and truly come off the Pacquiao hype machine, the sense of invincibility he built up has gone and he is now drawing 300k pay per view buys, it would have been unheard of post De La Hoya days. So his options now are to either make an effort to fight Mayweather knowing if he wins all of he hype will be back as well as the Pactards that deserted him or go out earning the second biggest pay day in boxing history.
> 
> Top Rank have no money fights for him left apart from a 42 year old and he doesnt want the fight, Pacquiao has no options left to make money anymore which is why he is at the negotiating table.


Is it 2009 again? This has been covered to death, Pacquiao, Arum and Mayweather's failings are plenty. Let's not revisit. Maywetaher was with HBO for years, he left them. Why does Pacquiao need to follow him? Mayweather had plenty of time to make the fight when he was there. You're talking rubbish there.

Agree Pacquiao stupid for signing up again with Top Rank, but not because it makes the Floyd fight difficult. There was no guarantee Floyd would take the fight anyway. It's only stupid from his own financial perspective. Floyd has made so many excuses - if Arum was the big issue then why negotiate with him in 2009 over drug testing in the first place if this was always a non-starter because of Arum? All absolute rubbish!

Top Rank claim they can make the Khan fight, that's a pretty big fight, though I admit it could be bullshit but we just don't know either way


----------



## Reppin501

quincy k said:


> what it does do is give flomos a chance for an excuse if the fight doesnt happen
> 
> dont matter
> 
> if mayweather doesnt fight paq on may 2 he is going to get raped by the media and most importantly the high profile athletes in the african american sports community and there is nothing fighthype.com, floyd mayweather or any flomo can do about it.


How many times are you going to post this?


----------



## Bungle

El-Terrible said:


> Is it 2009 again? This has been covered to death, Pacquiao, Arum and Mayweather's failings are plenty. Let's not revisit. Maywetaher was with HBO for years, he left them. Why does Pacquiao need to follow him? Mayweather had plenty of time to make the fight when he was there. You're talking rubbish there.
> 
> Agree Pacquiao stupid for signing up again with Top Rank, but not because it makes the Floyd fight difficult. There was no guarantee Floyd would take the fight anyway. It's only stupid from his own financial perspective. Floyd has made so many excuses - if Arum was the big issue then why negotiate with him in 2009 over drug testing in the first place if this was always a non-starter because of Arum? All absolute rubbish!
> 
> Top Rank claim they can make the Khan fight, that's a pretty big fight, though I admit it could be bullshit but we just don't know either way


That's the thing, I'm not saying Mayweather isn't to blame either. They've both clearly been happy to avoid each other since the 2009 fight fell through and have both been allowed to pick up huge sums of money for fighting inferior opposition while denying the fans the fight we want.

I don't think Khan is that big a fight and wouldn't sell that well, plus he's still with Haymon as far as I'm aware and will take the Mayweather fight first if he can, that leaves him with options like Bradley 3, Vargas or possibly someone not with Haymon like Brook.

Basically he has no options left, no big paydays against inferior opposition so he has to fight Mayweather.

Mayweather on the other hand is in a better person position, he could take two easy fights and pick up his $32 million guarantee for both before fighting Pacquiao on HBO for his 50th fight and riding off into the sunset with the biggest payday in boxing win, lose or draw.

Either way both have been as bad as each other in not giving the fans what in any other era would have happened.


----------



## quincy k

Reppin501 said:


> How many times are you going to post this?


how many times are you going to post that paq is a PED user?


----------



## El-Terrible

Bungle said:


> That's the thing, I'm not saying Mayweather isn't to blame either. They've both clearly been happy to avoid each other since the 2009 fight fell through and have both been allowed to pick up huge sums of money for fighting inferior opposition while denying the fans the fight we want.
> 
> I don't think Khan is that big a fight and wouldn't sell that well, plus he's still with Haymon as far as I'm aware and will take the Mayweather fight first if he can, that leaves him with options like Bradley 3, Vargas or possibly someone not with Haymon like Brook.
> 
> Basically he has no options left, no big paydays against inferior opposition so he has to fight Mayweather.
> 
> Mayweather on the other hand is in a better person position, he could take two easy fights and pick up his $32 million guarantee for both before fighting Pacquiao on HBO for his 50th fight and riding off into the sunset with the biggest payday in boxing win, lose or draw.
> 
> Either way both have been as bad as each other in not giving the fans what in any other era would have happened.


Yes, we are pretty much in agreement. No doubt Mayweather is in the better position, but that's apparent in the negotiations and the fact he's not too bothered if it happens or not. He doesn't want to risk losing to Pacquiao, as you say, he's happy picking up 32m and never facing Pacquiao.

Yes, both are to blame for different reasons in the past. But the past was when both had a lot of ego and a lot of leverage. Now that is not the case, Floyd has all the power.

Regarding Khan, Haymon is just an advisor, Golden Boy are his promoters so Haymon would not be able to stop that fight in any way if Khan wants it. Khan has said so himself. A Khan fight would do very well - if it was in VEgas it would do more than the 800k he did with Bradley IMO


----------



## Bogotazo

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Speak for yourself.
> 
> If Mayweather doesn't fight Pac next, especially if he's at fault, I'm not putting not one penny in Mayweather's pocket for fighting someone else and I'm damn sure not paying for Pac to fight Jesse Vargas. Not to mention all the free promotion I give to the casuals at the gym, work, ect... I come across casuals that don't even know when Floyd is fighting, but I promote the fight. All that goes away based off the "information and details" I get from these negotiations. That's me doing jack shit and playing my part doing what *I *can do.
> 
> I'm pretty sure there's others that feel the same way. So when you say, "none of us are going to do jack shit with any details", like I said, speak for yourself.


What I mean is, how is us knowing about the network feud negotiations or a disagreement on the commentators or something else going to affect anything at all about negotiations? It's not.


----------



## Bogotazo

shaunster101 said:


> To me, this photo of the meeting doesn't seem like anything more than another bit of oneupmanship in the PR battle to make it appear that one side is more determined to make this fight than the other.


I feel you, there were just 10 better times to cut out. Stay on board shaunster. Trust no one, ESPECIALLY not the standers.


----------



## bjl12

Pacfucks are relentless in their attempts to make Floyd look like the "bad guy". It's exhausting just reading the first few words of your guys posts - you know, before I skip over it...since it's the same dog shit everytime. We won't know whose "fault" it is until after this is all done with.

Still a fair chance this fight happens because...NEITHER guy seems to have a viable and QUICK back-up plan. Oh and we're like 80-something days away from May 2nd? If Floyd/Manny fight anyone other than each other, fans will not purchase their fights. Pretty simple really


----------



## bjl12

JohnAnthony said:


> Yes, I agree.
> 
> But i do genuinly think the only party who really wants the fight and will do anything to make it is Pac. Pac's got nothing to lose.
> 
> Mayweather has so much to lose should he get beat by Pac.


Neither guy, in my mind, has displayed a genuine interest in wanting the fight to happen. Pacquiao joined Arum and Konz in their "sign the contract Floyd" witchhunt...that eventually turned out to be a big fucking lie. There was no contract and it was all just a PR move...AKA...they weren't serious about a fight.

Floyd looks great until he goes on some vacation to drink "pina coladas" (a guy who says he never drank alcohol or smoked once in his life) and says he's just on vacation while the negotiations happen. I get that Floyd isn't doing the negotiating directly, it's Moonves, but it looks like you don't give a shit either way when you do that.

However, at this point in time I think FLOYD wants the fight more. He approached Manny at the basketball game. He called out their lies on the "signed contracts" and had Arum/Manny/Koncz backpedaling on that whole escapade.


----------



## JeffJoiner

tliang1000 said:


> The fight is gonna happen. Networks, fighters and promoter are all trying to figure out how to maximize their money. Backstabbing faze and tailor mode. How to get rid of some of the hands in the pot.
> 
> To me it is simple. Floyd is gonna ask for his guarantee regardless which is why he is str8 chilling on the beach. The networks/promoters is gonna have to one up someone somehow.


I think the same. Which is why I think it happens in September. Showtime would face the very real possibility of making $0 off the fight once Mayweather's contract is up. They'd rather make a decent chunk than nothing and will have absolutely no negotiating leverage once Floyd is down to his last fight of the contract.

As you stated, there are too many hands in the pot. One of them either needs to take a substantial cut or get moved out the way.


----------



## JohnAnthony

bjl12 said:


> Neither guy, in my mind, has displayed a genuine interest in wanting the fight to happen. Pacquiao joined Arum and Konz in their "sign the contract Floyd" witchhunt...that eventually turned out to be a big fucking lie. There was no contract and it was all just a PR move...AKA...they weren't serious about a fight.
> 
> Floyd looks great until he goes on some vacation to drink "pina coladas" (a guy who says he never drank alcohol or smoked once in his life) and says he's just on vacation while the negotiations happen. I get that Floyd isn't doing the negotiating directly, it's Moonves, but it looks like you don't give a shit either way when you do that.
> 
> However, at this point in time I think FLOYD wants the fight more. He approached Manny at the basketball game. He called out their lies on the "signed contracts" and had Arum/Manny/Koncz backpedaling on that whole escapade.


nah, im not clinging to that.

I believe Manny Agreed to everything Weeks ago and was done from his side.


----------



## JohnAnthony

bjl12 said:


> Neither guy, in my mind, has displayed a genuine interest in wanting the fight to happen. Pacquiao joined Arum and Konz in their "sign the contract Floyd" witchhunt...that eventually turned out to be a big fucking lie. There was no contract and it was all just a PR move...AKA...they weren't serious about a fight.
> 
> Floyd looks great until he goes on some vacation to drink "pina coladas" (a guy who says he never drank alcohol or smoked once in his life) and says he's just on vacation while the negotiations happen. I get that Floyd isn't doing the negotiating directly, it's Moonves, but it looks like you don't give a shit either way when you do that.
> 
> However, at this point in time I think FLOYD wants the fight more. He approached Manny at the basketball game. He called out their lies on the "signed contracts" and had Arum/Manny/Koncz backpedaling on that whole escapade.


i accept all this he said she said its all guess work by us lot.

I'm basing my opinion on Pac wanting it more, because I believe Pacs a differant breed to Mayweather. Manny will fight anyone. Not only that manny has nothing to lose at this point, his ppvs have tanked too.


----------



## bjl12

quincy k said:


> *i* think that @*JeffJoiner* put it best, and what i completely agree, in that there wasnt actually a formal contract but an initial demand(60/40, random blood the day of the fight, mgm grand and may 2) sent by floyd that both paq and arum agreed to verbally and in writing. they waited for the final contract with floyds signature and that formal contract never arrived


That's correct, dumbass, it is what YOU think. ALL evidence directly rejects this idea. Objective sources (Fat Dan, Kevin Iole) have said - NO quincy k - you are wrong. There never was a contract. Just a PR gimmick. Try to be a "smart guy" and grasp that idea :rolleyes



quincy k said:


> now if arum is stating that he signed off on the contract, for all intents and purposes that is what most logical people would conclude the initial demand was as the major roadblocks had been addressed, that places no blame on arum and paq if there was no actual final contract that was drafted by floyd.


You actually make yourself look bad here. Arum and Manny directed Floyd to "sign the contract"...meaning Arum/Manny proposed a contract to Floyd. However, now you're saying that Arum/Manny aren't at fault because Floyd didn't draft a _*final contract*_. Well what the fuck did Arum/Manny sign? A fucking napkin? There never was a contract. Let it go :happy



quincy k said:


> *imo*, this is exactly what i think happened and this whole "arum lied about a contract" is just an excuse perpetrated by mayweather and espinoza(rumored to be fired if the deal does not get done) to give some reasoning, any reasoning, if the fight does not get made.


That is correct, in YOUR opinion. And you've made it evident that your opinion is not only dogshit but extremely biased. To use real evidence, Kevin Iole (Yahoo) and Dan Rafael (ESPN) - two sources who have no stake in Floyd or Manny's career, have bluntly DENIED/REJECTED the existence of any contract. There never was a contract. I know it's hard, but try to understand how much of a doofus you are :-(



quincy k said:


> what kind of logical person passes up 120mm(estimates of what floyd will make for a paq fight) for 30-40mm for a cotto rematch?


Not a very logical person. Which is why neither Floyd nor Pac have announced an alternative opponent...because they are, presumably, still working on fighting each other.


----------



## bjl12

JohnAnthony said:


> i accept all this he said she said its all guess work by us lot.
> 
> I'm basing my opinion on Pac wanting it more, because I believe Pacs a differant breed to Mayweather. Manny will fight anyone. Not only that manny has nothing to lose at this point, his ppvs have tanked too.


Floyd's have tanked too, and will continue to do so, because he's fighting and having lots of trouble with good fighters. He used to humiliate the "good" fighters. He's no longer the star he once was and there's nobody left for him to fight. Nobody I know, personally, is clamoring for a Floyd-Khan fight.

Pac is definitely different than Mayweather. Pac could've been a boss (like Canelo), but he is too passive in selecting his opponents. Just kind of goes with it and does his job, fights. Pac is definitely different from Floyd though.


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> @steviebruno
> 
> i have told you on no less than eight instances that you are on my ignore list and you continue to caption my posts. if you dont like what i have to say, for like the fifth time, why dont you just put me on your ignore list so that you do not have to read my posts?
> 
> seriously
> 
> you just look pathetic here.
> 
> i dont want anything to do with you. what do you not understand about that?


Did you cut and paste this as well? It's a feature that you should probably spend less time using; that's all I'm saying. And if you have trouble formulating original paragraphs, just change a few words around here and there. You are literally posting the same things over and over, word for word and looking like a spammer.

Take my advice or leave it.


----------



## genaro g

Bogotazo said:


> Bob is saying weird things. Part of me thinks he doesn't know the details of what's going on and ends up saying inaccurate things. He's been positive but he's just been off with his comments. He could just be a snake but he's not doing his usual snake things, he sounds mistaken.


The BobFather is mistaken? No Bogo. Just no.


----------



## Reppin501

quincy k said:


> how many times are you going to post that paq is a PED user?


I don't recall posting that


----------



## mrtony80

*yawn*


----------



## turbotime

Mayweather UD.


----------



## quincy k

bjl12 said:


> That's correct, dumbass, it is what YOU think. ALL evidence directly rejects this idea. Objective sources (Fat Dan, Kevin Iole) have said - NO quincy k - you are wrong. There never was a contract. Just a PR gimmick. Try to be a "smart guy" and grasp that idea :rolleyes
> 
> You actually make yourself look bad here. Arum and Manny directed Floyd to "sign the contract"...meaning Arum/Manny proposed a contract to Floyd. However, now you're saying that Arum/Manny aren't at fault because Floyd didn't draft a _*final contract*_. Well what the fuck did Arum/Manny sign? A fucking napkin? There never was a contract. Let it go :happy
> 
> That is correct, in YOUR opinion. And you've made it evident that your opinion is not only dogshit but extremely biased. To use real evidence, Kevin Iole (Yahoo) and Dan Rafael (ESPN) - two sources who have no stake in Floyd or Manny's career, have bluntly DENIED/REJECTED the existence of any contract. There never was a contract. I know it's hard, but try to understand how much of a doofus you are :-(
> 
> Not a very logical person. Which is why neither Floyd nor Pac have announced an alternative opponent...because they are, presumably, still working on fighting each other.


good grief youre dumb. seriously comparing joel julio to alvarado, tapia and rios in a previous post of yours that you went full retard on me? and to think that nbc was going to give your hero floyd a superbowl halftime interview for free? i understand why you didnt want to respond to that post because you looked like such a fool.

what do you not understand that i am not disputing that there was never an official contract for the fight? or are you just reading what you want to read? imo, because that is all that everyone has at this point including yourself, this is what has happened to this point to which you have no proof otherwise

1. floyd sent over an initial demand to paq and arum, and not a formal contract with his signature or even a date for that matter(two conditions that should be met to be legal and binding contract), with the stipulations that there would be a 
a. 60/40 split
b. random USADA full testing up until the day of the fight
c. mgm grand as the locale
d. may 2, 2015 fight date

2. paq and arum "signed off" on these four demands, the major roadblocks of this fight for the last six years, and asked for floyd and his management to draw up the official contract
3. floyd and his management team failed to present the contract, or in your words "sign the contract"(a contract offered to paq would have floyds signature) to paq and arum and that is why there is no contract. most would believe that floyd initiated these recent talks, which is why floyd sent over the initial demands

seriously, you actually thought that nbc was going to give floyd what in all likelihood could have amounted to 25mm in free super bowl airtime to promote his fight with pac if the fight had been made?

do you realize how delusional you are?

nbc gives a rats azz about cbs/showtime floyd mayweather.


----------



## Bogotazo

genaro g said:


> The BobFather is mistaken? No Bogo. Just no.


He's been mistaken before. When Cotto was negotiating with Floyd before their fight he was on the sidelines but was confidently smirking to the media "they won't get him".


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> Did you cut and paste this as well? It's a feature that you should probably spend less time using; that's all I'm saying. And if you have trouble formulating original paragraphs, just change a few words around here and there. You are literally posting the same things over and over, word for word and looking like a spammer.
> 
> Take my advice or leave it.


spammer?

you are a stalker

seriously, why do you continue to caption my posts when i have told you that you are on my ignore list?

eight or nine times now ive told you that i want nothing to do with you.


----------



## bjl12

quincy k said:


> good grief youre dumb. seriously comparing joel julio to alvarado, tapia and rios in a previous post of yours that you went full retard on me? and to think that nbc was going to give your hero floyd a superbowl halftime interview for free? i understand why you didnt want to respond to that post because you looked like such a fool.
> 
> what do you not understand that i am not disputing that there was never an official contract for the fight? or are you just reading what you want to read? imo, because that is all that everyone has at this point including yourself, this is what has happened to this point to which you have no proof otherwise
> 
> 1. floyd sent over an initial demand to paq and arum, and not a formal contract with his signature or even a date for that matter(two conditions that should be met to be legal and binding contract), with the stipulations that there would be a
> a. 60/40 split
> b. random USADA full testing up until the day of the fight
> c. mgm grand as the locale
> d. may 2, 2015 fight date
> 
> 2. paq and arum "signed off" on these four demands, the major roadblocks of this fight for the last six years, and asked for floyd and his management to draw up the official contract
> 3. floyd and his management team failed to present the contract, or in your words "sign the contract"(a contract offered to paq would have floyds signature) to paq and arum and that is why there is no contract. most would believe that floyd initiated these recent talks, which is why floyd sent over the initial demands
> 
> seriously, you actually thought that nbc was going to give floyd what in all likelihood could have amounted to 25mm in free super bowl airtime to promote his fight with pac if the fight had been made?
> 
> do you realize how delusional you are?
> 
> nbc gives a rats azz about cbs/showtime floyd mayweather.


Post sources kiddo. Otherwise you're just posting your imagination, which is thick of cob webs and Pacman's dick. But seriously, all sources that suggest contract existence come from Manny/Arum comments. Once Floyd/Espinoza called these idiots out, all this "sign the contract" shit ended. Also, objective sources (Iole and Rafael) have denied/rejected the existence of contracts...I'll do the translation for you, wait for it, wait for it...

There never were contracts. Manny/Arum/Konz lied. It's hard to take in, I know, but try hard


----------



## tliang1000

bjl12 said:


> Post sources kiddo. Otherwise you're just posting your imagination, which is thick of cob webs and Pacman's dick. But seriously, all sources that suggest contract existence come from Manny/Arum comments. Once Floyd/Espinoza called these idiots out, all this "sign the contract" shit ended. Also, objective sources (Iole and Rafael) have denied/rejected the existence of contracts...I'll do the translation for you, wait for it, wait for it...
> 
> There never were contracts. Manny/Arum/Konz lied. It's hard to take in, I know, but try hard


:rofl
Arum's word is gospel to them. Who the hell sends a contract for gloves, a contract for 60/40 split and etc. And then you sign a contract to fight? I applaud their creativity and tenacity.


----------



## DobyZhee

Floyd is getting a cut from the hotels the longer he rides it out until May 2nd.

Nobody has booked the fight and when he announces, prices are going to be higher than New Year's..

A-hole


----------



## igor_otsky

turbotime said:


> Mayweather UD.


this guy sounds familiar.


----------



## quincy k

bjl12 said:


> Post sources kiddo. Otherwise you're just posting your imagination, which is thick of cob webs and Pacman's dick. _*But seriously, all sources that suggest contract existence come from Manny/Arum comments.*_ Once Floyd/Espinoza called these idiots out, all this "sign the contract" shit ended. Also, objective sources (Iole and Rafael) have denied/rejected the existence of contracts...I'll do the translation for you, wait for it, wait for it...
> 
> There never were contracts. Manny/Arum/Konz lied. It's hard to take in, I know, but try hard


_* all sources that suggest contract existence come from Manny/Arum comments.*_

what?

what does this mean? its somewhat unintelligible

are you saying that the contract was drafted by paq and arum and given to floyd for him to sign?

i think that only a flomo in flomo land will make the claim that these recent talks were not initiated by floyd and that the initial demands for the fight were not presented by floyd mayweather and his management to paq and arum who agreed to the terms and asked for floyd to draft the official contract.

are you saying that paq and arum asked for mgm grand, may 2, same day usada testing and 60/40 split?

oh my

only in flomo land would someone say something so stupid


----------



## turbotime

igor_otsky said:


> this guy sounds familiar.


----------



## igor_otsky

turbotime said:


>


How's Syria bro? how's the trip back?


----------



## turbotime

igor_otsky said:


> How's Syria bro? how's the trip back?


:lol: I have no idea what that means.


----------



## 2manyusernames

DobyZhee said:


> Floyd is getting a cut from the hotels the longer he rides it out until May 2nd.
> 
> Nobody has booked the fight and when he announces, prices are going to be higher than New Year's..
> 
> A-hole


You keep saying this, but I don't understand your logic. Floyd is fighting on May 2nd in Vegas regardless of who he fights. So the hotels will sell out whether he's fighting Pac or AngloSaxon. The smart money is on getting a hotel room anyway.


----------



## DobyZhee

2manyusernames said:


> You keep saying this, but I don't understand your logic. Floyd is fighting on May 2nd in Vegas regardless of who he fights. So the hotels will sell out whether he's fighting Pac or AngloSaxon. The smart money is on getting a hotel room anyway.


No, did the hotels sell out when he fought JMM and Guerrero?

Ummmm no.

Doesn't matter anyway, people won't be able to afford the tix.


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> It is but all I see is the ramblings of a demented old promoter, and another party latching on to that as a the reason the fight might not get made...yes Arum is stupid, but to use his relatively harmless ramblings as a reason that a $250m fight doesn't get made is probably the most pathetic thing I've ever heard...and Flomos on here lap it up
> 
> What else is funny is the hypocrisy. Fanboys say "Arum's media lies and breaking the gag order are the reason the fight won't get made- but during the 2009 negotiations they didn't think that Floyd's near constant accusations of Pacquiao being on PEDs should have any effect at all on negotiations failing back then.


will you please cut that shit out. Mayweather didn't accuse Manny of being on shit in 2009 and he was very silent during 2009 negotiations. He didn't even hint at Floyd being on PEDs until after the Mosley fight was signed.


----------



## igor_otsky

turbotime said:


> :lol: I have no idea what that means.


I didn't see you for a while.


----------



## turbotime

igor_otsky said:


> I didn't see you for a while.


Works been wild man. You keepin sane?


----------



## bballchump11

Chatty said:


> Flomos will just lap anything up, its rather pathetic tbh.
> 
> So one puts a picture up of them both at a meeting and that means that only one of them is trying to make the fight. Why would the other turn up if he's not trying to make the fight.


who said that? Oh yeah nobody said that

here is what has been said that 


bballchump11 said:


> ok it's clear to me that both Mayweather and Pacquiao want this fight. Their words and ACTIONS speak upon that





bballchump11 said:


> Floyd was addressing HBO's comment saying that the "principals" (meaning Floyd and Manny) need to agree to terms and come to a deal.


----------



## bballchump11

bjl12 said:


> That's correct, dumbass, it is what YOU think. ALL evidence directly rejects this idea. Objective sources (Fat Dan, Kevin Iole) have said - NO quincy k - you are wrong. There never was a contract. Just a PR gimmick. Try to be a "smart guy" and grasp that idea :rolleyes
> 
> You actually make yourself look bad here. Arum and Manny directed Floyd to "sign the contract"...meaning Arum/Manny proposed a contract to Floyd. However, now you're saying that Arum/Manny aren't at fault because Floyd didn't draft a _*final contract*_. Well what the fuck did Arum/Manny sign? A fucking napkin? There never was a contract. Let it go :happy
> 
> That is correct, in YOUR opinion. And you've made it evident that your opinion is not only dogshit but extremely biased. To use real evidence, Kevin Iole (Yahoo) and Dan Rafael (ESPN) - two sources who have no stake in Floyd or Manny's career, have bluntly DENIED/REJECTED the existence of any contract. There never was a contract. I know it's hard, but try to understand how much of a doofus you are :-(
> 
> Not a very logical person. Which is why neither Floyd nor Pac have announced an alternative opponent...because they are, presumably, still working on fighting each other.


You'll like this video. Team Pacquiao clearly state more than once that they signed a CONTRACT








bjl12 said:


> Post sources kiddo. Otherwise you're just posting your imagination, which is thick of cob webs and Pacman's dick. But seriously, all sources that suggest contract existence come from Manny/Arum comments. Once Floyd/Espinoza called these idiots out, all this "sign the contract" shit ended. Also, objective sources (Iole and Rafael) have denied/rejected the existence of contracts...I'll do the translation for you, wait for it, wait for it...
> 
> There never were contracts. Manny/Arum/Konz lied. It's hard to take in, I know, but try hard





tliang1000 said:


> :rofl
> Arum's word is gospel to them. Who the hell sends a contract for gloves, a contract for 60/40 split and etc. And then you sign a contract to fight? I applaud their creativity and tenacity.


what's funny is now Todd DeBoef is getting pissed off at Arum lying and people from Team Pacquiao. It's incredible how fans will defend him yet people from his own side and his fucking step son is getting pissed off at him


----------



## bballchump11

*News update time*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563571936417284096


----------



## tliang1000

Pactards are shameless. They rather not see the fight. They are content in believing Floyd is scared bc deep down inside, they know their hero will get his ass kicked.


----------



## DobyZhee

tliang1000 said:


> Pactards are shameless. They rather not see the fight. They are content in believing Floyd is scared bc deep down inside, they know their hero will get his ass kicked.


Poor Pacquiao, the lying congressman.

I'm glad I believe Floyd Mayweather Jr. All the time.. And his hack website fighthype.com

:rollseyes


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> Pactards are shameless. *They rather not see the fight*. They are content in believing Floyd is scared bc deep down inside, they know their hero will get his ass kicked.


I highly doubt this applies to any fan of boxing, die hard for casual, MP fans or FMjr fan.


----------



## bballchump11

DobyZhee said:


> Poor Pacquiao, the lying congressman.
> 
> I'm glad I believe Floyd Mayweather Jr. All the time.. And his hack website fighthype.com
> 
> :rollseyes


Yeah we know who to listen to 

*Pacquiao: Mayweather, sign the contract*

*Bob Arum: We're all done, we signed everything. Mayweather's people agreed, the networks agreed. Hamlet [Mayweather] has not yet signed on.*

*Koncz: No Contract Yet For Mayweather-Pacquiao Bout*

*Bob Arum: HBO and Showtime have agreed on how they would broadcast a fight between Mayweather and Pacquiao, leaving only two issues remaining in negotiations.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563497379673174016
yeah... :rolleyes


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> You'll like this video. Team Pacquiao clearly state more than once that they signed a CONTRACT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's funny is now Todd DeBoef is getting pissed off at Arum lying and people from Team Pacquiao. It's incredible how fans will defend him yet people from his own side and his fucking step son is getting pissed off at him


that video is pretty funny, made by a flomo, where koncz is seen in a cut and paste saying that there is a contract

here is the original video, in its entirety and unadulterated, and when asked if there is a contract koncz never says that there was






is there a contract and if there is has manny signed it?

"manny has agreed to all of their points."

"and in principle there is a contract signed by manny."

"we are waiting and we have not seen a contract by floyd; the lawyers are supposed to be working on it and we havent seen it"

why did the guy in your video strategically cut out "in principle" in his video?

why did the guy in your video strategically cut out we have not seen a contract by floyd?

generally, when there is an initial offer such as floyd offered to paq at the onset of these negotiations, it is the person who is making the offer(floyd) who drafts the contract and not the person accepting the offer(paq)

arum and pag have agreed to all of floyds initial demands and have signed off on floyds initial demands(60/40 split, mgm grand, may 2, random usada testing to the day of the fight).

floyd has failed to deliver the contract that both paq and arum are willing to sign.

now, do you have anymore cut and paste videos from any other flomos?


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> that video is pretty funny, made by a flomo, where koncz is seen in a cut and paste saying that there is a contract
> 
> here is the original video, in its entirety and unadulterated, and when asked if there is a contract koncz never says that there was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there a contract and if there is has manny signed it?
> 
> "manny has agreed to all of their points."
> 
> "and in principle there is a contract signed by manny."
> 
> "we are waiting and we have not seen a contract by floyd; the lawyers are supposed to be working on it and we havent seen it"
> 
> why did the guy in your video strategically cut out "in principle" in his video?
> 
> why did the guy in your video strategically cut out we have not seen a contract by floyd?
> 
> generally, when there is an initial offer such as floyd offered to paq at the onset of these negotiations, it is the person offering the fight(floyd) who drafts the contract and not the person accepting the offer(paq)
> 
> arum and pag have agreed to all of floyds initial demands and have signed off on floyds initial demands(60/40 split, mgm grand, may 2, random usada testing to the day of the fight).
> 
> floyd has failed to deliver the contract that both paq and arum are willing to sign.
> 
> now, do you have anymore cut and paste videos from any other flomos?


Ok, take away Koncz. Now explain what Arum said here





Is everything he said there not a lie?


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> Ok, take away Koncz. Now explain what Arum said here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is everything he said there not a lie?


take away koncz? just like that? so your prize "smoking gun" video no longer counts?

wow, that was quick.

so the flomo in your cut and paste video has no culpability? cmon, man, thats just bad, twisting konczs words around and conforming them to what he wants other flomos to see and hear. horrible.

seriously, im okay with you because unlike the other crazy flomos here we keep it civil with no name-calling or disrespectful overtures but when has a pactard done something like this to shed a bad light on floyd? this isnt even borderline yellow journalism, this would get someone fired from their job at any news network

for the last time my opinion is that arum and pac have signed off on floyds demands and are waiting for floyd to send the contract. floyd came to them for the fight and presented an initial offer. he would look like a complete idiot now telling arum and paq to draw up the contract. thats not how it works

like, wtf?

you came to us

we didnt come to you

why the fuk are you wasting our time if we agreed to everything that you wanted and now you dont want to put it in a formal contract with your signature?


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> Ok, take away Koncz. Now explain what Arum said here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is everything he said there not a lie?


He said they've agreed in this video. He mentioned nothing of contracts that I heard. I guess if you want, you can take his "Everything" comment to mean what you want, but in vague terms like that, I doubt anyone would be too anal about it. As far as we know, the networks have made an agreement. Doesn't mean they've signed anything, but it's not out of the realm of possible they've agreed.

I think people need to take a break from this.


----------



## Mal

quincy k said:


> so the flomo in your cut and paste video has no culpability? cmon, man, thats just bad, twisting konczs words around and conforming them to what he wants other flomos to see and hear. horrible.


Whomever did that video will have no trouble getting a job with Fox News in the future. :smile


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> take away koncz? just like that? so your prize "smoking gun" video no longer counts?
> 
> wow, that was quick.
> 
> so the flomo in your cut and paste video has no culpability? cmon, man, thats just bad, twisting konczs words around and conforming them to what he wants other flomos to see and hear. horrible.
> 
> seriously, im okay with you because unlike the other crazy flomos here we keep it civil with no name-calling or disrespectful overtures but when has a pactard done something like this to shed a bad light on floyd? this isnt even borderline yellow journalism, this would get someone fired from their job at any news network
> 
> for the last time my opinion is that arum and pac have signed off on floyds demands and are waiting for floyd to send the contract. floyd came to them for the fight and presented an initial offer. he would look like a complete idiot now telling arum and paq to draw up the contract. thats not how it works
> 
> like, wtf?
> 
> you came to us
> 
> we didnt come to you
> 
> why the fuk are you wasting our time if we agreed to everything that you wanted and now you dont want to put it in a formal contract with your signature?


:lol: can you please get to the point quicker


----------



## bballchump11

Mal said:


> He said they've agreed in this video. He mentioned nothing of contracts that I heard. I guess if you want, you can take his "Everything" comment to mean what you want, but in vague terms like that, I doubt anyone would be too anal about it. As far as we know, the networks have made an agreement. Doesn't mean they've signed anything, but it's not out of the realm of possible they've agreed.
> 
> I think people need to take a break from this.


"Everything is signed" LIE
"The networkds agreed" LIE
"Mayweather's side agreed" LIE
"Everybody is waiting on Mayweather" LIE

Oh and to back up what I'm saying, here' Stephen Espinoza'a response to Arum then.

SE: Sure. Our agreement at the onset of this process was that we were all going to keep it out of the press as much as possible, and I think our side has done a fairly good job of doing that, but with all the misrepresentations that have been going around lately, we have to speak up, and it's a disservice to our side of things if we don't. To get to the specifics, Floyd isn't holding anything up. No one is waiting on Floyd to rubber stamp or sign anything. Arum isn't being truthful on this and he knows it. There is no contract that is awaiting Floyd's signature and Bob Arum knows that. Floyd has been absolutely clear with all of us, with Leslie Moonves, with Al Haymon, and with me, that he wants the Pacquiao fight. That's what we've been working on for weeks. We've made what I call significant progress, but there's still open issues which have to be resolved. So there's no agreement or closed deal or contract or anybody signing off on anything. Neither CBS or Showtime or Haymon, or even HBO really for that matter, have yet agreed on the old terms. We're trying to resolve open issues, which is what is taking time. There's no delay or impediment from Floyd, and for Arum to say otherwise is just completely untrue.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: can you please get to the point quicker


okay.

that video was horrible and made you look bad for posting it.

in fact, it made flomos look bad as a whole:lol:


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> Ok, take away Koncz. Now explain what Arum said here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is everything he said there not a lie?


Quincy K exposed you. You still coming to Vegas May 2nd?

I keep telling you the fight is already made but you don't want to watch the most viewed fight ever.

You spend all this time on the Pac vs Floyd thread. Surely you see the fight as a fruit of your labor.


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> "Everything is signed" LIE
> "The networkds agreed" LIE
> "Mayweather's side agreed" LIE
> "Everybody is waiting on Mayweather" LIE


I think they agreed on principle except Floyd asking for more money..

Makes perfect logical sense..

Has Pac ever been so stubborn on negotiations? The hardest was Hatton and he let Ricky have his money..


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> okay.
> 
> that video was horrible and made you look bad for posting it.
> 
> in fact, it made flomos look bad as a whole:lol:


So does Koncz one comment dismiss that Pacquiao said to "sign the contact" and that Arum is saying that everything is signed and that Floyd needs to "sing the contract"?

And how can everything be agreed to when obviously both sides are still negotiating today?



DobyZhee said:


> Quincy K exposed you. You still coming to Vegas May 2nd?
> 
> I keep telling you the fight is already made but you don't want to watch the most viewed fight ever.
> 
> You spend all this time on the Pac vs Floyd thread. Surely you see the fight as a fruit of your labor.


he didn't expose anything. And I've talked it over with my advisers. Here's where I'm at right now.

If I go to Vegas and can get one of my friends or family to go even if I watch if closed circuit, then I'll go.
If I can get tickets somehow, I'll go no matter what.


----------



## bballchump11

DobyZhee said:


> I think they agreed on principle except Floyd asking for more money..
> 
> Makes perfect logical sense..
> 
> Has Pac ever been so stubborn on negotiations? The hardest was Hatton and he let Ricky have his money..


obviously the networks haven't agreed though. Both HBO and Showtime have told the public that they're still working on a deal. Come on man, you know what Arum was trying to do.

He wanted the media and fans to think that all of the negotiations were done and that they only needed Floyd's signature to finalize the fight.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> So does Koncz one comment dismiss that Pacquiao said to "sign the contact" and that Arum is saying that everything is signed and that Floyd needs to "sing the contract"?
> 
> And how can everything be agreed to when obviously both sides are still negotiating today?
> 
> he didn't expose anything. And I've talked it over with my advisers. Here's where I'm at right now.
> 
> If I go to Vegas and can get one of my friends or family to go even if I watch if closed circuit, then I'll go.
> If I can get tickets somehow, I'll go no matter what.


arum says that everything is signed off on. agreed to, basically, in principle. they are waiting for floyds attorneys to finalize the contract, with floyds signature, and then paq and arum will sign. thats how i see it and probably 99 percent of non-flomos and non-pactards see it. arum is getting a little anxious, understandably, because this is probably the biggest deal that he has ever been a majority principle in. he wants it done so he can maybe go and buy some building in manhattan or something.

arum wants the money and only a complete idiot flomo would think that arum doesnt want paq and floyd to fight because bob wont get said money if they dont


----------



## quincy k

DobyZhee said:


> Quincy K exposed you. You still coming to Vegas May 2nd?
> 
> I keep telling you the fight is already made but you don't want to watch the most viewed fight ever.
> 
> You spend all this time on the Pac vs Floyd thread. Surely you see the fight as a fruit of your labor.


i didnt expose bballchump11.

i exposed the idiot flomo who unethically put that piece of shit video together that makes all flomos look bad.

what a a fuken clown flomo that guy is


----------



## Chatty

bballchump11 said:


> who said that? Oh yeah nobody said that
> 
> here is what has been said that


I wasn't directing it at you mate.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

People just need to let this shit play out. Going back and forth with vids and news articles is pointless. Haven't you fools learned? Plus, people struggle baaadly to break down simple news articles and info based on the fight. Defenders will always try to change shit to their liking anyway, depending on what side you're on. At the end of the day if the fight doesn't happen, only TWO guy are to blame just like in the past. FLoyd and Arum. End of story...


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> "Everything is signed" LIE
> "The networkds agreed" LIE
> "Mayweather's side agreed" LIE
> "Everybody is waiting on Mayweather" LIE
> 
> Oh and to back up what I'm saying, here' Stephen Espinoza'a response to Arum then.
> 
> SE: Sure. Our agreement at the onset of this process was that we were all going to keep it out of the press as much as possible, and I think our side has done a fairly good job of doing that, but with all the misrepresentations that have been going around lately, we have to speak up, and it's a disservice to our side of things if we don't. To get to the specifics, Floyd isn't holding anything up. No one is waiting on Floyd to rubber stamp or sign anything. Arum isn't being truthful on this and he knows it. There is no contract that is awaiting Floyd's signature and Bob Arum knows that. Floyd has been absolutely clear with all of us, with Leslie Moonves, with Al Haymon, and with me, that he wants the Pacquiao fight. That's what we've been working on for weeks. We've made what I call significant progress, but there's still open issues which have to be resolved. So there's no agreement or closed deal or contract or anybody signing off on anything. Neither CBS or Showtime or Haymon, or even HBO really for that matter, have yet agreed on the old terms. We're trying to resolve open issues, which is what is taking time. There's no delay or impediment from Floyd, and for Arum to say otherwise is just completely untrue.


And yet, for some reason you hang onto every word from Espinoza. Look, it's not necessarily about lying or not here. And you cannot even prove Arum is lying just because someone else said it.

Like I said, maybe the networks did agree in principle, and are just hashing out the paperwork. I don't know, you don't know, but I know this much, I know as much as you do. And it's not down to "oh, he's lying", because that's simply an opinion on the matter that you cannot prove, or disprove, no matter how badly you hate Arum, or want to believe Espinoza, a SHO employee who would NOT ever post something on twitter that would be detrimental to his network or star.

And again, who actually said their contract was signed? I know I've said this before, but man, you really have to take ALL of this with a grain of salt, from both sides.

Espinoza said Arum isn't being truthful, and that might be how it is. But all he said was they agreed. I haven't seen anythign where Arum said HBo and SHO have signed a contract of some sort.

if I go to buy a car, and the salesman and I agree on a price, well guess what, doesn't mean I signed the agreement just because we came to an agreement.

All we, as fans, get are snippets here and there of what's going on. We can't act like we know who's lying and who isn't just because a person we like better said something different then the one we hate.

Anyway, I doubt I've made a dent. Don't mean to waste your time.


----------



## 2manyusernames

DobyZhee said:


> No, did the hotels sell out when he fought JMM and Guerrero?
> 
> Ummmm no.
> 
> Doesn't matter anyway, people won't be able to afford the tix.


I guess I mean hotels worth staying in.

Why not just make a reservation, and then if the fight doesn't happen, just cancel the reservation? They have a 48hr no fee cancellation policy at the MGM. Why not just do that?


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> obviously the networks haven't agreed though. Both HBO and Showtime have told the public that *they're still working on a deal.* Come on man, you know what Arum was trying to do.
> 
> He wanted the media and fans to think that all of the negotiations were done and that they only needed Floyd's signature to finalize the fight.


That can mean anything BBall. Only thing that is certain is, you don't know what that means. None of us do.


----------



## Mal

quincy k said:


> *arum says that everything is signed off on. agreed to, basically, in principle. they are waiting for floyds attorneys to finalize the contract, with floyds signature, and then paq and arum will sign. *thats how i see it and probably 99 percent of non-flomos and non-pactards see it. arum is getting a little anxious, understandably, because this is probably the biggest deal that he has ever been a majority principle in. he wants it done so he can maybe go and buy some building in manhattan or something.
> 
> arum wants the money and only a complete idiot flomo would think that arum doesnt want paq and floyd to fight because bob wont get said money if they dont


That's what I am leaning towards, but not 100% certain.


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> arum says that everything is signed off on. agreed to, basically, in principle. they are waiting for floyds attorneys to finalize the contract, with floyds signature, and then paq and arum will sign. thats how i see it and probably 99 percent of non-flomos and non-pactards see it. arum is getting a little anxious, understandably, because this is probably the biggest deal that he has ever been a majority principle in. he wants it done so he can maybe go and buy some building in manhattan or something.
> 
> arum wants the money and only a complete idiot flomo would think that arum doesnt want paq and floyd to fight because bob wont get said money if they dont


but both sides are still in negotiations. They can't sign and make a contract when everything isn't settled yet.

I never said Arum didn't want the fight. I'm just pointing out that he's been caught lying.


----------



## bballchump11

Mal said:


> And yet, for some reason you hang onto every word from Espinoza. Look, it's not necessarily about lying or not here. And you cannot even prove Arum is lying just because someone else said it.
> 
> Like I said, maybe the networks did agree in principle, and are just hashing out the paperwork. I don't know, you don't know, but I know this much, I know as much as you do. And it's not down to "oh, he's lying", because that's simply an opinion on the matter that you cannot prove, or disprove, no matter how badly you hate Arum, or want to believe Espinoza, a SHO employee who would NOT ever post something on twitter that would be detrimental to his network or star.
> 
> And again, who actually said their contract was signed? I know I've said this before, but man, you really have to take ALL of this with a grain of salt, from both sides.
> 
> Espinoza said Arum isn't being truthful, and that might be how it is. But all he said was they agreed. I haven't seen anythign where Arum said HBo and SHO have signed a contract of some sort.
> 
> if I go to buy a car, and the salesman and I agree on a price, well guess what, doesn't mean I signed the agreement just because we came to an agreement.
> 
> All we, as fans, get are snippets here and there of what's going on. We can't act like we know who's lying and who isn't just because a person we like better said something different then the one we hate.
> 
> Anyway, I doubt I've made a dent. Don't mean to waste your time.


Ok look at it like this.

Arum says, "networks agreed to everything" 
Espinoza (Showtime's CEO) says, "they're still negotiating with HBO"

so what does that tell you?

and Dan Rafeal, Kevin Iole, and Lance Pugmire says the networks are still negotiating.

Check this, a week after Arum said that bullshit, HE EVEN ACKNOWLEDGED THAT THE NETWORKS WERE STILL IN TALKS :roflatsch
GTFO


----------



## bballchump11

Mal said:


> That can mean anything BBall. Only thing that is certain is, you don't know what that means. None of us do.


I've actually been here everyday and providing most of the news in this thread. I have sources and quotes from everybody involved. I know exactly what he's trying to do and so did most of the news reporters as well. Floyd even confronted Koncz and Pacquiao about them lying and ever since then, they stopped mentioning that imaginary contract


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> Ok look at it like this.
> 
> Arum says, "networks agreed to everything"
> Espinoza (Showtime's CEO) says, "they're still negotiating with HBO"
> 
> so what does that tell you?
> 
> and Dan Rafeal, Kevin Iole, and Lance Pugmire says the networks are still negotiating.
> 
> Check this, a week after Arum said that bullshit, HE EVEN ACKNOWLEDGED THAT THE NETWORKS WERE STILL IN TALKS :roflatsch
> GTFO


Again, what part of in talks are they? That's not enough for me to call people liars over. It's too vague.


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> I've actually been here everyday and providing most of the news in this thread. I have sources and quotes from everybody involved. I know exactly what he's trying to do and so did most of the news reporters as well. Floyd even confronted Koncz and Pacquiao about them lying and ever since then, they stopped mentioning that imaginary contract


yes, I've seen that you are in almost every other post. Nice job with the videos BTW, that quincy k busted. :smile Lying means to intentionally deceive. I don't think anyone from either party is trying to deceive anyone intentionally. I choose my words carefully, clearly not everyone does the same. But someone mentioned (Quincy K again?) that Arum might not even be a part of the major negotiating team. Who knows what information he actually has at any given moment.

Either way, this is nothing but he said, she said. it's silly to hang onto anyone's words so strongly.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> but both sides are still in negotiations. They can't sign and make a contract when everything isn't settled yet.
> 
> I never said Arum didn't want the fight. I'm just pointing out that he's been caught lying.


never meant to imply that you said that arum didnt want the fight

there are, however, dumfuk flomos that will make that stupid claim

arum is an attorney by trade

of course he lies


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bjl12 said:


> Post sources kiddo. *Otherwise you're just posting your imagination, which is thick of cob webs and Pacman's dick*. But seriously, all sources that suggest contract existence come from Manny/Arum comments. Once Floyd/Espinoza called these idiots out, all this "sign the contract" shit ended. Also, objective sources (Iole and Rafael) have denied/rejected the existence of contracts...I'll do the translation for you, wait for it, wait for it...
> 
> There never were contracts. Manny/Arum/Konz lied. It's hard to take in, I know, but try hard


:rofl:rofl


----------



## bballchump11

Mal said:


> Again, what part of in talks are they? That's not enough for me to call people liars over. It's too vague.


Arum said that a couple of weeks ago that the networks "agreed to everything". Here's where we are of today http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...quiao-boxing-showtime-hbo-20150205-story.html



> Minutes after Pacquiao promoter Bob Arum told the Associated Press that Showtime and HBO have resolved differences to stage a joint pay-per-view broadcast for the welterweight world title fight, being planned for May 2 at MGM Grand in Las Vegas, another official involved in the talks balked at that assessment.
> 
> The television official, talking under the condition of anonymity because of an agreement to not disclose deal points publicly, told the Los Angeles Times there are â€œa handful of meaningful network and fighter/promoter issues remaining.â€
> 
> Showtime has two fights remaining on a 30-month contract with Mayweather, while HBO airs Pacquiaoâ€™s bouts on pay-per-view.
> 
> Neither the television agreement nor fighter contracts have been signed.
> 
> The television official agreed the conversations to stage the long-anticipated are narrowing, but made it clear there is still work to do, as often happens in working to finalize a deal â€" the final points can require the most work.
> 
> â€œWeâ€™re down to them and havenâ€™t resolved them in the last week,â€ the official said. â€œDiscussions continue and each of those issues is important. There are still some fundamental points remaining.â€
> 
> Arum told AP, â€œWe had four issues and we resolved two. Now we're working on resolving the other two. Unless something else comes up at the last minute, that's what my take is.
> 
> â€œThere's a lot of devil in the details and that's what we're sorting through now. The remaining issues are obviously important to the participants, and are things we have to work out.â€
> 
> Contacted by The Times, Arum added, â€œI believe the issues are being resolved â€" everything.â€
> 
> The television deal was moving toward a sharing of network talent.
> 
> Although not finalized, Thursdayâ€™s talks closed with CBS/Showtime's James Brown designated as the fight host, with HBOâ€™s Jim Lampley serving as play-by-play broadcaster, Showtimeâ€™s Al Bernstein as lead analyst, with HBOâ€™s Max Kellerman and Showtimeâ€™s Jim Gray assigned to fighter interviews.
> 
> Reached by telephone, Lampley said he has not been informed of any Mayweather-Pacquiao assignment.
> 
> While one official told The Times the networks have agreed that each will broadcast a fight replay, the television official also said that element was not finished.


----------



## bballchump11

Mal said:


> yes, I've seen that you are in almost every other post. Nice job with the videos BTW, that quincy k busted. :smile Lying means to intentionally deceive. I don't think anyone from either party is trying to deceive anyone intentionally. I choose my words carefully, clearly not everyone does the same. But someone mentioned (Quincy K again?) that Arum might not even be a part of the major negotiating team. Who knows what information he actually has at any given moment.
> 
> Either way, this is nothing but he said, she said. it's silly to hang onto anyone's words so strongly.


Arum was trying to initially deceive everybody into thinking Floyd was holding the fight up a few weeks ago. That's why he kept going around telling Floyd to sign the nonexistent contract and why he was saying that everybody had agreed and signed everything except Mayweather.

Then you have fans and media accusing Floyd of ducking or being afraid. When in truth, Floyd wasn't holding up anything and both sides were still in negotiations with each other.



quincy k said:


> never meant to imply that you said that arum didnt want the fight
> 
> there are, however, dumfuk flomos that will make that stupid claim
> 
> arum is an attorney by trade
> 
> of course he lies


:yep well we're on the same page with that then.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> Arum was trying to initially deceive everybody into thinking Floyd was holding the fight up a few weeks ago. That's why he kept going around telling Floyd to sign the nonexistent contract and why he was saying that everybody had agreed and signed everything except Mayweather.
> 
> Then you have fans and media accusing Floyd of ducking or being afraid. When in truth, Floyd wasn't holding up anything and both sides were still in negotiations with each other.
> 
> :yep well we're on the same page with that then.


:yepthat there are some dumfuk flomos on this forum or that arum lies?

hey, these emoticons are kind of fun. ill admit that you are the first guy that has me using them


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Bogotazo said:


> What I mean is, how is us knowing about the network feud negotiations or a disagreement on the commentators or something else going to affect anything at all about negotiations? It's not.


Oh ok. I misunderstood because last I heard when I quoted you was the networks cleared up their issue and the fighters still had hurdles to jump.


----------



## Tko6

No-one outside of Team Pac and Floyd know what's going on. What I find hilarious is that anyone of adult age would take Floyd's word on anything, he's about as untrustworthy a character as a person can get. Sure, he's a mega-talented fighter, he's very rich and very succesful, but ask yourself if there was one person on the planet you had to rely on to tell the truth, would you pick Floyd?


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> Arum was trying to initially deceive everybody into thinking Floyd was holding the fight up a few weeks ago. That's why he kept going around telling Floyd to sign the nonexistent contract and why he was saying that everybody had agreed and signed everything except Mayweather.
> 
> Then you have fans and media accusing Floyd of ducking or being afraid. When in truth, Floyd wasn't holding up anything and both sides were still in negotiations with each other.
> 
> :yep well we're on the same page with that then.


Who cares what fans say about ducking. That's my first rule. Fans are some of the most unreliable, wishy-washy poeple there are.

If what you say of Arum is true, then he needs to stop talking.


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> Arum said that a couple of weeks ago that the networks "agreed to everything". Here's where we are of today http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...quiao-boxing-showtime-hbo-20150205-story.html


I actually saw this one. Again, maybe they did agree and are still finalizing certain documents. This quote says something a little less absolute though, *"**Contacted by The Times, Arum added, â€œI believe the issues are being resolved â€" everything.*â€" he says he BELIEVES the issues are being resolved. Not exactly a concrete statement like saying "The networks are DONE and FINAL", which would be completely different.

Still, this is all he said, she said. You can choose which side you want to believe more, but believe me, both sides have a lot to lose if the fight is not made. SHO loses out on a chance to recoup losses from FMjr's other fights which didn't pan out how they wanted. Espinoza has as much to lose, and will say what he must, to avoid the blame of any sort being placed on his side, as with TR.


----------



## Stone Rose

Just fight eachother for fucks sake


----------



## bballchump11

Bye guys, I'm leaving for the night. You can continue to blame Floyd for... I'm not sure what you were blaming him for since both teams and networks are still negotiating, but have fun listening to this guy










The same guy who's own step son and vice president of Top Rank got irate at him lying to the public.


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> Bye guys, I'm leaving for the night. You can continue to blame Floyd for... I'm not sure what you were blaming him for since both teams and networks are still negotiating, but have fun listening to this guy
> 
> The same guy who's own step son and vice president of Top Rank got irate at him lying to the public.


Who's blaming Floyd "Sometimes I contradict myself" Mayweather? There's as many who blame TR and Arum as there is who blame FMjr in this thread. Heck, I think more blame Arum then Floyd "I'm a rich coward, my health comes first" mayweather. :smile


----------



## godsavethequeen

quincy k said:


> arum says that everything is signed off on. agreed to, basically, in principle. they are waiting for floyds attorneys to finalize the contract, with floyds signature, and then paq and arum will sign. thats how i see it and probably 99 percent of non-flomos and non-pactards see it. arum is getting a little anxious, understandably, because this is probably the biggest deal that he has ever been a majority principle in. he wants it done so he can maybe go and buy some building in manhattan or something.
> 
> arum wants the money and only a complete idiot flomo would think that arum doesnt want paq and floyd to fight because bob wont get said money if they dont


Why even bother arguing. Although BBall is a cool lad, he is still a flomo. I have been saying it for years Flomo's twist words to suit their own agenda, same with some Pac fans. But when someone like BBall does it, it makes me cringe because he is a good lad and out of the FrauD Pac thread he talks the talk.

Looks like Fraud will be fighting Cotto though to be honest, Khan will take a Pac offer IMO because of what has happened or not happened over the last 18 months or so.


----------



## voodoo5




----------



## voodoo5




----------



## DobyZhee

2manyusernames said:


> I guess I mean hotels worth staying in.
> 
> Why not just make a reservation, and then if the fight doesn't happen, just cancel the reservation? They have a 48hr no fee cancellation policy at the MGM. Why not just do that?


Exactly, I wouldn't even stay at the MGM or Mandalay..

Cromwell,SLS, and the hotel with the high roller are pretty decent stays.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

godsavethequeen said:


> Why even bother arguing. Although BBall is a cool lad, he is still a flomo. I have been saying it for years Flomo's twist words to suit their own agenda, same with some Pac fans. But when someone like BBall does it, it makes me cringe because he is a good lad and out of the FrauD Pac thread he talks the talk.
> 
> Looks like Fraud will be fighting Cotto though to be honest, Khan will take a Pac offer IMO because of what has happened or not happened over the last 18 months or so.


Yes indeed. I've always said BBall is a cool cat but I'm convinced now that he's a flomo. He can't even hide it any more :-(.

@*quincy k* Is a Savage. He's been chopping Flomo heads for a while and I still haven't seen anyone bring him down. Fucker is like Conan out there :lol:










I still think Floyd is fighting Pac though. There's just too much pressure and that's why Floyd will eventually agree. Not because he wanted it but because he was forced.


----------



## DobyZhee

godsavethequeen said:


> Why even bother arguing. Although BBall is a cool lad, he is still a flomo. I have been saying it for years Flomo's twist words to suit their own agenda, same with some Pac fans. But when someone like BBall does it, it makes me cringe because he is a good lad and out of the FrauD Pac thread he talks the talk.
> 
> Looks like Fraud will be fighting Cotto though to be honest, Khan will take a Pac offer IMO because of what has happened or not happened over the last 18 months or so.


Cotto is a serious option since the Canelo fight fell through..

Floyd is willing to take the 32 million pay cut so Pac doesn't get paid. It's all about Pac making money that Floyd doesn't think he deserves.

He's trying to squeeze Pac but Bob Arum is right in this one. he's actually sticking up for Pacquiao.

Arum doesn't give a shit. If it's 100.00 a pop, he already made his money promoting this fight.

Floyd is as sociopathic as people get. he will find a way to fuck you up if you cross him. He's got some gang from Chicago called the MC's or something, I dunno these guys since they aren't from Vegas. He will charter the whole plane at a whim and I have a gut feeling he'll fly these dudes over for the fight to start some shiyet for gift weekend.


----------



## DobyZhee




----------



## BoxingJabsBlog

So fucking tired of this. Wish they'd end it one way or another today


----------



## quincy k

MEXAMELAC said:


> Yes indeed. I've always said BBall is a cool cat but I'm convinced now that he's a flomo. He can't even hide it any more :-(.
> 
> @*quincy k* Is a Savage. He's been chopping Flomo heads for a while and I still haven't seen anyone bring him down. Fucker is like Conan out there :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think Floyd is fighting Pac though. There's just too much pressure and that's why Floyd will eventually agree. Not because he wanted it but because he was forced.


its tough being conan...the self designated flomo head decapitator.

ive had one flomo here whose head i chopped off...hes been stalking me for two months now:fire.

i think the mutherfuker lives, breathes and eats Quincy K:rofl


----------



## quincy k

godsavethequeen said:


> Why even bother arguing. Although BBall is a cool lad, he is still a flomo. I have been saying it for years Flomo's twist words to suit their own agenda, same with some Pac fans. But when someone like BBall does it, it makes me cringe because he is a good lad and out of the FrauD Pac thread he talks the talk.
> 
> Looks like Fraud will be fighting Cotto though to be honest, Khan will take a Pac offer IMO because of what has happened or not happened over the last 18 months or so.


ive never had a problem with bballchump11 as hes always been respectful never resorting to name-calling, foul language or derogatory remarks when discussing floyd and paq

there are some other flomos here, i swear, they defend floyd like i was talking shit about their mother or something.

getting all riled up over some guy they dont know, will never know and could give a rats azz about them.

its truly incredible if you have a cold beer and think about it.


----------



## bjl12

MEXAMELAC said:


> Yes indeed. I've always said BBall is a cool cat but I'm convinced now that he's a flomo. He can't even hide it any more :-(.
> 
> @*quincy k* Is a Savage. He's been chopping Flomo heads for a while and I still haven't seen anyone bring him down. Fucker is like Conan out there :lol:
> 
> I still think Floyd is fighting Pac though. There's just too much pressure and that's why Floyd will eventually agree. Not because he wanted it but because he was forced.


This reminds me of the old adage, when one's stupid do they know they're stupid?

It's fine you guys have your own beliefs, I respect it, but I sure as hell don't understand it. What is the objective evidence that suggests Floyd is holding the negotiations up?

I don't get how you guys don't realize you fuel each other. One of you makes up something, then you all run with it and just make up different things. All of the sudden we're talking about Floyd fighting Cotto on May 2nd in MSG...and there's not a single source to suggest any of what you say is even the most remotely legitimate.


----------



## tliang1000

pacturds doesn't need sources or evidence, they run shit by word of mouth like a pyramid scheme.


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> pacturds doesn't need sources or evidence, they run shit by word of mouth like a pyramid scheme.


Who the heck are these pactards you and a couple others love to talk about so much?


----------



## bballchump11

Here's a good interview with Dan Rafeal. This thing is a mess


__
https://soundcloud.com/hardindr%2Fsteven-a-smith-show-dan-rafael-interview-2015-02-03


----------



## bballchump11

lol and don't think I don't see yall talking shit. I'm not going to be polite like I'm usually am when I rip into your asses


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> lol and don't think I don't see yall talking shit. I'm not going to be polite like I'm usually am when I rip into your asses


Fuck off Zachary.


----------



## quincy k

bjl12 said:


> This reminds me of the old adage, when one's stupid do they know they're stupid?
> 
> It's fine you guys have your own beliefs, I respect it, but I sure as hell don't understand it. What is the objective evidence that suggests Floyd is holding the negotiations up?
> 
> I don't get how you guys don't realize you fuel each other. One of you makes up something, then you all run with it and just make up different things. A_*ll of the sudden we're talking about Floyd fighting Cotto on May 2nd in MSG...and there's not a single source to suggest any of what you say is even the most remotely legitimate.*_


who here mentioned msg? ive heard people say cotto as a possibility for floyd but no mention of a venue

http://www.boxingscene.com/sho-vp-mayweathers-backup-options-cotto-khan--87155

regardless, not madison square garden but the mgm is being mentioned for cotto by espinoza on may 2 as a backup option

i think this would be considered as "remotely legitimate"...50 percent at a minimum


----------



## 2manyusernames

bballchump11 said:


> Here's a good interview with Dan Rafeal. This thing is a mess
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/hardindr%2Fsteven-a-smith-show-dan-rafael-interview-2015-02-03


Interesting listen. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> Here's a good interview with Dan Rafeal. This thing is a mess
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/hardindr%2Fsteven-a-smith-show-dan-rafael-interview-2015-02-03


Good interview, appreciate the link.

One thing I have to say, May 2nd would be fantastic. But am I the only one who sees this fight as NOT needing 3-5 months of promoting? The fight will sell no matter what. When one thinks about it, the promotion has been going on already for 5 years. If they sign the fight officially in March, they could still sell it for May 2nd and make a mint.

You're a class act Bball. :deal


----------



## gander tasco

bballchump11 said:


> Here's a good interview with Dan Rafeal. This thing is a mess
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/hardindr%2Fsteven-a-smith-show-dan-rafael-interview-2015-02-03


surprised you posted this, kudos. But it's almost obvious, you know it's Floyd who's the problem and always has been. He's the guy who makes or breaks the whole thing, because he's the "a-side" and you know with his ego and diva personality / control-freak attitude, his demands are gonna be all over the place. Just look at all the way's he's blocked the fight over the years, all the crazy excuses. There's a recent article about all these crazy ass demands he made before he went to australia (http://www.boxingscene.com/floyd-mayweathers-australian-tour-demands-outlined--87159). Floyd is crazy. Imagine trying to negotiate a fight with him. Not saying Bob or anybody else could be a hold-up as well, but floyds greed and ego rivals them all.


----------



## Mal

gander tasco said:


> surprised you posted this, kudos. But it's almost obvious, you know it's Floyd who's the problem and always has been. He's the guy who makes or breaks the whole thing, because he's the "a-side" and you know with his ego and diva personality / control-freak attitude, his demands are gonna be all over the place. Just look at all the way's he's blocked the fight over the years, all the crazy excuses. There's a recent article about all these crazy ass demands he made before he went to australia (http://www.boxingscene.com/floyd-mayweathers-australian-tour-demands-outlined--87159). Floyd is crazy. Imagine trying to negotiate a fight with him. Not saying Bob or anybody else could be a hold-up as well, but floyds greed and ego rivals them all.


Talk about being a diva! atsch


----------



## MEXAMELAC

quincy k said:


> ive never had a problem with bballchump11 as hes always been respectful never resorting to name-calling, foul language or derogatory remarks when discussing floyd and paq
> 
> there are some other flomos here, i swear, they defend floyd like i was talking shit about their mother or something.
> 
> getting all riled up over some guy they dont know, will never know and could give a rats azz about them.
> 
> its truly incredible if you have a cold beer and think about it.


True :deal


----------



## MEXAMELAC

bjl12 said:


> This reminds me of the old adage, when one's stupid do they know they're stupid?
> 
> It's fine you guys have your own beliefs, I respect it, but I sure as hell don't understand it. What is the objective evidence that suggests Floyd is holding the negotiations up?
> 
> I don't get how you guys don't realize you fuel each other. One of you makes up something, then you all run with it and just make up different things. All of the sudden we're talking about Floyd fighting Cotto on May 2nd in MSG...and there's not a single source to suggest any of what you say is even the most remotely legitimate.


Since you replied to this post, I'm assuming you pretty much conceded to being a flomo right? Cool, I respect that. I remember you once told me you weren't but I had my doubts. This confirms it.

Didn't we have the same convo about this Pac and May shit like 6 months ago? You collapsed. You didn't have anything to say bro. You forgot already? We discussed every situation and you got stuck. Once you got cornered, you then started to get pissed and resorted to insults. The same action that most flomo's take once they are cornered. No matter where you start, it leads to the same dead end. You're trying to defend a guy that makes YOU look bad lol. May is the reason you have no argument. He's the fool who has the reputation of being a hypocrite and just being a moron in general. To be honest, I don't even know what you're arguing. Recently I've only made short comments but haven't even got into a full convo with anyone. Most of the time I just skim through this thread just to get a laugh and watch quincy scalp flomo's. It's all comical to me; It's not even personal. You need to be more specific when you tell me " there's not a single source to suggest any of what you say is even the most remotely legitimate". What have I said?

I don't need anyone to fuel me. I've had this convo on my own many times but there comes a time when you realize you're dealing with a bunch of blind dudes who wont ever accept anything. Even if it's obvious and right in your face. So what's the point of going back and forth?


----------



## ElKiller

Bottom line is this: The fight gets made when FLoyd wants it.

If fight does not take place the majority of the blame is his, as it has been for quite some time now..:deal


----------



## bballchump11

â€œThere is urgency to get this done and get it going, but weâ€™re not in a panic mode in terms of the calendar right now,â€
Espinoza said to the NY Daily News.â€œ

"I would say Iâ€™m optimistic that it can get done. We have work to do to bridge the gap on important issues, but the most
important thing is that Floyd genuinely wants it and wants it badly. Weâ€™re down to the last handful of issues. So the handful
of issues is small, but the importance of those issues is pretty big. There are a few open issues on each element of the deal,
on both the fighter [and] promoter part of the deal and the network to network part of the deal. Neither one is done yet.â€

http://www.boxingscene.com/sho-vp-m...-87157?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564174123023081472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564179926862295040


----------



## DobyZhee

Nothing like wanting it so bad whole laying on a hammock getting fish pedicures


----------



## godsavethequeen

LoL at Cortez's face










Cortez Floyds Body Guard


----------



## DobyZhee

From my source..

I'm sitting back in my couch smoking on a cigar...

Yall can argue all you want. Fight is sign sealed and delivered. WHOOOOOHHHH!

Bballchump book your tickets and bring a fake ID if you wanna watch in a closed circuit PPV.


WHOOOOOOOOHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

DobyZhee said:


> From my source..
> 
> I'm sitting back in my couch smoking on a cigar...
> 
> Yall can argue all you want. Fight is sign sealed and delivered. WHOOOOOHHHH!
> 
> Bballchump book your tickets and bring a fake ID if you wanna watch in a closed circuit PPV.
> 
> WHOOOOOOOOHHHHH!!!!!


You and your fucking "source"...fuck off Doby


----------



## DobyZhee

Bjj_Boxer said:


> You and your fucking "source"...fuck off Doby


You mad bro that Floyd finally signed the fight?


----------



## tonys333

DobyZhee said:


> You mad bro that Floyd finally signed the fight?


I don't think anyone could be mad. when this fight is officially announced am going to be soo that we all finally get to see what we have all being talking about for so long. I just hope there isn't a robbery in this fight that would really make boxing look bad or that who ever losers there fans don't make so many excuses an just except it an give the winning fighter the credit he deserves.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

DobyZhee said:


> You mad bro that Floyd finally signed the fight?


Not mad at all. Just calling you out for being full of shit.


----------



## DobyZhee

tonys333 said:


> I don't think anyone could be mad. when this fight is officially announced am going to be soo that we all finally get to see what we have all being talking about for so long. I just hope there isn't a robbery in this fight that would really make boxing look bad or that who ever losers there fans don't make so many excuses an just except it an give the winning fighter the credit he deserves.


Actually a robbery isn't out of the question since both fighters can make twice as much the 2nd time around.

:smile

Actually, from what I'm told one of the scorecards are already filled out for a draw.


----------



## DobyZhee

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Not mad at all. Just calling you out for being full of shit.


 Weren't you the one who didn't take the bet for a 3 month ban if the fight wasn't made?


----------



## bjl12

DobyZhee said:


> Actually a robbery isn't out of the question since both fighters can make twice as much the 2nd time around.
> 
> :smile
> 
> Actually, from what I'm told one of the scorecards are already filled out for a draw.


Wouldn't be surprised. But I think us boxing fans will know who wins (i.e., Pac/Bradley 1, Pac/JMM 3 and Floyd/Maidana 1 are debatable fights). I'm hoping the fight is legitimately close so we can have discussions about how good of a fight it is


----------



## tonys333

DobyZhee said:


> Actually a robbery isn't out of the question since both fighters can make twice as much the 2nd time around.
> 
> :smile
> 
> Actually, from what I'm told one of the scorecards are already filled out for a draw.


if the fight is close I think there will be a second fight anyways. I just think a robbery would be really bad for the sport if it happens in this fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box

godsavethequeen said:


> LoL at Cortez's face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cortez Floyds Body Guard


HAHAHAHAHH! Holy shit, that's fucking hilarious. Awesome picture. Absolutely love Cortez's face.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

DobyZhee said:


> Weren't you the one who didn't take the bet for a 3 month ban if the fight wasn't made?


I know for a fact who posted that bullshit ass "source" who told us nothing we didn't already know...


----------



## ~Cellzki~

__
http://instagr.am/p/y0_iSmR3TJ/


----------



## Tko6

~Cellzki~ said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/y0_iSmR3TJ/


What else is he going to say, this fight should never happen? Typical Floyd, release the whole damned tape, not just the 5 seconds that make you look good, and it looks like he filmed it covertly, which is fucked up.


----------



## Abraham

~Cellzki~ said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/y0_iSmR3TJ/


The thing is, I'm giving everyone the benefit of the doubt. Mayweather, Pacquiao, Arum, Showtime, HBO...I'm giving them all the benefit of the doubt, assuming they all want to get the fight made, but _something_ is going on, and we don't know what that it, so it's hard to trust any of them. Floyd just sounds like a politician in that video.


----------



## godsavethequeen

Tko6 said:


> What else is he going to say, this fight should never happen? Typical Floyd, release the whole damned tape, not just the 5 seconds that make you look good, and it looks like he filmed it covertly, which is fucked up.


Nothing supprises me with him anymore. This is why I call him Fraud Willnever and his sheep followers turn in to lemmings lol


----------



## DobyZhee

Bjj_Boxer said:


> I know for a fact who posted that bullshit ass "source" who told us nothing we didn't already know...


U mad bro?


----------



## godsavethequeen

DobyZhee said:


> U mad bro?


Is that not how all Flomo's are lol


----------



## bballchump11

@DobyZhee my new ninja. And i still owe a verbal/cyber asswhooping to some of you hoes #drunk #buckhead


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

DobyZhee said:


> U mad bro?


Not mad, just calling you out for being full of shit.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

godsavethequeen said:


> Is that not how all Flomo's are lol


Me? Flomo? What?!?


----------



## PetetheKing

The funniest part of that video is Manny's reaction when Floyd says he had a wonderful career. He does this slow blink where His BS meter goes "Sure, congratulating me by accusing me of PEDs."


----------



## Tko6

PetetheKing said:


> The funniest part of that video is Manny's reaction when Floyd says he had a wonderful career. He does this slow blink where His BS meter goes "Sure, congratulating me by accusing me of PEDs."


Just reading comments on the video and other sites. Flomo's still Flomoing and no-one else believes a word he says, probably even less so now. He's setting up the duck yet again and thinks shit like this will swing public opinion his way, and does he have any fucking idea how much of a no-no and breach of trust secretly taping someone is, especially while sensitive negotiations are going on?


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

~Cellzki~ said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/y0_iSmR3TJ/


All this proves to me is that I was right in saying all this was a publicity stunt by Floyd in hopes of taking some blame off of him when he goes on to fight someone else. What a fucking shame.


----------



## JohnAnthony

~Cellzki~ said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/y0_iSmR3TJ/


This is makes me think the fight isn't. Gonna happen and this is more about pr


----------



## TSOL

all the BS to get this fight done. Now it might happen when the guys are in their mid-late 30s. Bah. Fucking boxing.


----------



## El-Terrible

Bjj_Boxer said:


> All this proves to me is that I was right in saying all this was a publicity stunt by Floyd in hopes of taking some blame off of him when he goes on to fight someone else. What a fucking shame.


What a disgraceful video. Does Floyd think people are stupid. His tone of voice is as if he's putting on a performance. He knew exactly when he was going to be filmed.like others have said he's setting up the duck. Espinoza has just announced the other names and Floyd now releases this to show everyone he's really trying.

It's all unsavoury and pathetic. I've not read the last 3 pages of this thread but shame on any Flomo who buys into that. I feel sorry for you if you do. What a joke this guy is


----------



## JohnAnthony

DobyZhee said:


> From my source..
> 
> I'm sitting back in my couch smoking on a cigar...
> 
> Yall can argue all you want. Fight is sign sealed and delivered. WHOOOOOHHHH!
> 
> Bballchump book your tickets and bring a fake ID if you wanna watch in a closed circuit PPV.
> 
> WHOOOOOOOOHHHHH!!!!!


youve been saying this for weeks haha.

noone believes you


----------



## TSOL

PetetheKing said:


> The funniest part of that video is Manny's reaction when Floyd says he had a wonderful career. He does this slow blink where His BS meter goes "Sure, congratulating me by accusing me of PEDs."


probably thinking "why is this bitch filming us?"


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH

~Cellzki~ said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/y0_iSmR3TJ/


That a bitch move right there for sure.Totally scripted,shit acting,recording covertly and only letting out that wee snip that he knows the Flomos will swallow as proof that he really wants the fight.
Still hope this is happening and this shit is all hype but the cynic in me says hes preparing for a duck.


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> @DobyZhee my new ninja. And i still owe a verbal/cyber asswhooping to some of you hoes #drunk #buckhead


I'm giving you a heads up. Just focus on getting straight A's on your next exams. Forget logging onto fighthype or Floyd's Twitter..

Then send the grades to your advisor knowing that the fight is in the bag..


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

El-Terrible said:


> What a disgraceful video. Does Floyd think people are stupid. His tone of voice is as if he's putting on a performance. He knew exactly when he was going to be filmed.like others have said he's setting up the duck. Espinoza has just announced the other names and Floyd now releases this to show everyone he's really trying.
> 
> It's all unsavoury and pathetic. I've not read the last 3 pages of this thread but shame on any Flomo who buys into that. I feel sorry for you if you do. What a joke this guy is


You know which posters are gonna buy the crap in this video....Tliang, Bjl, and Zachary just to name a few.


----------



## ElKiller

FLoyd is on cringe-worthy mutha fucka.:-(


----------



## megavolt

What in the.... why not release the whole video UNEDITED and not just a 12 second snippet? The fact that he managed to have a gofer take (sneak?) this vid for him too. This kinda looks staged now and isn't doing any favors for him. 

We'll see what happens.


----------



## shaunster101

What a dumb fucking cunt that guys is. How stupid does he think people are?

This just shows this whole thing is nothing more than another step in the PR battle not to get the blame for this fight not happening. Called it the other day, and this just reinforces it. 

Set up a 'closed door' meeting, have someone secretly film it, and the leak choice clips of the video after the fact. Absolutely cringeworthy. The sad thing is that some idiots will actually buy into this shit.


----------



## freelaw

tonys333 said:


> I just hope that who ever losers there fans don't make so many excuses an just except it an give the winning fighter the credit he deserves.


Mayweather doesn't deserve any credit for beating Pac at this point in my book. I said that 4 or 5 years ago, when he was blatantly ducking Pac when they were both at their best - that because of their respective styles Pac was going to fade much faster and that there would probably come the time when the lil hyena all of a sudden stops ducking.

Well, the time has come and I give no more fucks about this fight now than I did then.

That's the truth, people, the cold hard bottomline, don't forget it. No matter how much you want to give validity to this scrap that will or will not get signed now, the fact is that doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

freelaw said:


> Mayweather doesn't deserve any credit for beating Pac at this point in my book. I said that 4 or 5 years ago, when he was blatantly ducking Pac when they were both at their best - that because of their respective styles Pac was going to fade much faster and that there would probably come the time when the lil hyena all of a sudden stops ducking.
> 
> Well, the time has come and I give no more fucks about this fight now than I did then.
> 
> That's the truth, people, the cold hard bottomline, don't forget it. No matter how much you want to give validity to this scrap that will or will not get signed now, the fact is that doesn't matter anymore.


Ummm, Manny is the one who walked away from the fight 4-5 years ago after he got everything that he wanted in negotiations.


----------



## El-Terrible

megavolt said:


> What in the.... why not release the whole video UNEDITED and not just a 12 second snippet? The fact that he managed to have a gofer take (sneak?) this vid for him too. This kinda looks staged now and isn't doing any favors for him.
> 
> We'll see what happens.


It's almost as if it went like:

"Action"
"You had a wonderful career, I had a wonderful career...."
"Cut"

It leaves me feeling uneasy, why post this if you're sure you're going to take the fight? The only reason to do this is if you're planning to duck? And right after your backup opponents are announced. Other alternative is its to hype the fight and show how involved he is but that's weaker than the first reason

De la hoya also had a very different take to Arums actions than many Flomos: 
"Bob is a smart guy; a very smart guy," De La Hoya told Kevin Iole of Yahoo Sports this week. "He knows what it takes to make a big fight and how to put a big fight together. If he's talking he must think there is a good reason to do it. That's how I see it. I don't think that should have any (impact on) the negotiations."

Regarding May 2:

"I want to be very clear and straightforward about that," he told Yahoo. "Canelo is fighting on May 2. Period. Now, if the Mayweather-Pacquiao fight happens, that's the fight we'll move for, and we have May 9 on hold for that. But that's it. Otherwise, no matter what else may go on on May 2, Canelo will be fighting Kirkland in Texas on that date. You can bank on it."

Respect to Oscar. It wouldn't surprise me if his stance on May 2nd is really helping to push the Pacquiao fight


----------



## Tko6

MrJotatp4p said:


> Ummm, Manny is the one who walked away from the fight 4-5 years ago after he got everything that he wanted in negotiations.


Pac 'wanted' to be PED tested like very other fighter, Floyd wouldn't allow it, and Pac took him to court over the subsequent accusations (and won of course). A lot of people thought it was a ridiculous demand at the time and interpreted it as him weaselling out of the fight, his behaviour since then pretty much confirms it, and shit like this video is transparent, maybe even a low point in this whole business.


----------



## dftaylor

All the facts show it's been Mayweather obstructing negotiations. Who knows why.


----------



## freelaw

MrJotatp4p said:


> Ummm, Manny is the one who walked away from the fight 4-5 years ago after he got everything that he wanted in negotiations.


There were multiple chapters to this soap opera of 'negotiations' and whatnot... All in all enough for reasonable people to draw the only reasnable conclusion imo. I'm not getting into discussing the details yet again.


----------



## Concrete

Tko6 said:


> Pac 'wanted' to be PED tested like very other fighter, Floyd wouldn't allow it, and Pac took him to court over the subsequent accusations (and won of course). A lot of people thought it was a ridiculous demand at the time and interpreted it as him weaselling out of the fight, his behaviour since then pretty much confirms it, and shit like this video is transparent, maybe even a low point in this whole business.


Yet Mosley, Ortiz, Cotto, Ghost, Canelo, Maidana all went through the testing and none of them had any issues. Nobody was weakened, no complaints about interference with training. And Pac today is willing to do the same testing that was considered a problem when he walked away. Pac was wrong for walking away, Roach has even admitted it.


----------



## Concrete

freelaw said:


> *Mayweather doesn't deserve any credit for beating Pac at this point in my book. I said that 4 or 5 years ago, when he was blatantly ducking Pac when they were both at their best - that because of their respective styles Pac was going to fade much faster and that there would probably come the time when the lil hyena all of a sudden stops ducking.*
> 
> Well, the time has come and I give no more fucks about this fight now than I did then.
> 
> That's the truth, people, the cold hard bottomline, don't forget it. No matter how much you want to give validity to this scrap that will or will not get signed now, the fact is that doesn't matter anymore.


He was never going to receive full credit anyway. When he came out of retirement to fight Pac, people were claiming he was cherry picking small fighters like Hatton, Marquez and Pac while ducking big *full fledged welterweights* like Mosley, Cotto, Margarito. Any route Mayweather takes he will get discredited which is why he don't give a shit.


----------



## Reppin501

Lol...Pactards getting mad, they want so bad to be able to blame Floyd for the fight not working out.


----------



## Tko6

Concrete said:


> Yet Mosley, Ortiz, Cotto, Ghost, Canelo, Maidana all went through the testing and none of them had any issues. Nobody was weakened, no complaints about interference with training. And Pac today is willing to do the same testing that was considered a problem when he walked away. Pac was wrong for walking away, Roach has even admitted it.


Let's take this back to your initial point you made about Pac walking away despite being given everything he wanted. Isn't that, in fact, the complete opposite of what happened?

Secondly, we're not talking about other fighters, those guys all wanted/needed the pay day and have zero bargaining power. Pac and Floyd were perceived as being equal on starpower at the time of the first negotiation, and Pac was the first to be asked to do this unprecedented testing, and felt insulted enough to sue Floyd when negotiations broke down. Floyd already lost that argument legally, and notice how he never mentions his crusade to 'clean up' boxing any more? It's just a negotiation tactic, he has to have everything his way, whether it's testing, split, gloves, venue, date, etc, always something he can use against his opponent outside the ring. Pac is immune to all that shit now so he has to pull out engineered meetings and phantom videos, it's truly pathetic.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Reppin501 said:


> Lol...Pactards getting mad, they want so bad to be able to blame Floyd for the fight not working out.


Great argument...


----------



## genaro g

I still think Arum is stalling. And that's so he can either get more out of the negotiations or force Floyd to walk away from negotiations(and they will bash Floyd for ducking) or even to force Floyd off May 2nd(which won't happen, Floyd and his team are smarter than that) and aim for May 30 or June as he's mentioned and Dan Rafael is already harping about as well(which would leave May 2nd open for Bob to snatch away for Cotto Canelo as he originally wanted).

Floyd's in a tough spot, because Arum is not going to give on whatever issues remain, and no matter what, Floyd will have to walk away first, which will get him bashed left and right in the media, thus hurting his next fight. 

So Floyd will either have to accept and take whatever Arum is giving him or risk walking away and attempting a successful PPV event after the media bash that's coming.


----------



## Tko6

freelaw said:


> Mayweather doesn't deserve any credit for beating Pac at this point in my book. I said that 4 or 5 years ago, when he was blatantly ducking Pac when they were both at their best - that because of their respective styles Pac was going to fade much faster and that there would probably come the time when the lil hyena all of a sudden stops ducking.
> 
> Well, the time has come and I give no more fucks about this fight now than I did then.
> 
> That's the truth, people, the cold hard bottomline, don't forget it. No matter how much you want to give validity to this scrap that will or will not get signed now, the fact is that doesn't matter anymore.


Pretty much how I feel about at this point, notice how no-one ever talks about how Lewis-Bowe would have played out? Ducking hits a legacy much harder than a KO1 loss, and rightfully so. The one positive thing from this video is that Showtime will be absolutely raging at Floyd and HBO can pretend to be genuinely aggrieved by it's snakiness. Shit, they should actually be genuinely aggrieved, I know I would be.


----------



## bballchump11

Lol don't fool yourselves. Yall are going to blame Floyd no matter what happens. People from team Pacquiao can tell you Arum is at fault or the actual people covering this will say the networks are holding things up.

Same conclusion, blame Floyd. Yall are blaming him for something he hasn't even done yet. "All the evidence points toward Floyd". OK judge, show me this evidence.

"Espinoza already has Cotto and khan as backups". Bitch, Pacquiao met with khan a week ago to talk about them fighting.

#hungover #bjj is for ****


----------



## bballchump11

Lol make sure to cover your bases ho. "Floyd is ducking and won't fight Pacquiao. And just in case he does fight Pacquiao, I won't give him credit"


----------



## genaro g

Its so obvious that Arum is stalling. The last thing Arum just said was about how they're running out of time, 'if they are aiming for May 2nd, which is what Floyd wants.' So now, writers and fans are going to start saying, well what the hell, then fight on a different date if you need more time, like May 30 or June(like Arum suggested). But we all know Floyd isn't moving from May 2nd because if he agrees to let May 2nd go and negotiate a different date vs Pacquiao, Arum and DLH could just snatch May 2nd away and make Cotto Canelo like they originally wanted. 

The interesting thing is that this will happen again come Sept. for the Mexican independence day weekend. Arum can stall and stall and stall because if Floyd is gonna get his date, Arum is gonna get what he wants out of the negotiations. Floyd needing a specific date(Mexican holidays) to put up the numbers that he has been, hurts him in negotiations vs Pac.

Floyd Pac ain't happening. There's no way Floyd let's Arum strong arm him and agrees to whatever Arum is putting his foot down on. Floyd needs May 2nd for any other opponent besides Pac and Arum is using that against him.


----------



## genaro g

bballchump11 said:


> Lol don't fool yourselves. Yall are going to blame Floyd no matter what happens. People from team Pacquiao can tell you Arum is at fault or the actual people covering this will say the networks are holding things up.
> 
> Same conclusion, blame Floyd. Yall are blaming him for something he hasn't even done yet. "All the evidence points toward Floyd". OK judge, show me this evidence.
> 
> "Espinoza already has Cotto and khan as backups". Bitch, Pacquiao met with khan a week ago to talk about them fighting.
> 
> #hungover #bjj is for ****


Unfortunately, Floyd will be blamed no matter what. I can't knock Mayweather for wanting every last detail the way he wants it. Floyd more than doubles Pacs PPV numbers and Pac is still getting 40%. That was generous enough in my eyes. This event is huge because its Floyd Mayweather and he's undefeated and Pac may be a guy who can beat him, not the other way around. So Floyd should get it his way, he never did to an opponent, what DLH did to him, he just wants what he's due. So unfortunately, Arum isn't going to budge on whatever issues remain. He's basically saying take it or leave it, Floyd. I dont think this fight will happen this year.


----------



## Tko6

bballchump11 said:


> Lol make sure to cover your bases ho. "Floyd is ducking and won't fight Pacquiao. And just in case he does fight Pacquiao, I won't give him credit"


My Facebook is chock full of women I should have made an effort to bang 20 years ago when they were in their prime. If I went on a mission to fuck them all now, it wouldn't make me an ATG stud, it would make me sad-ass 40 year old chubby-chaser. Timing is everything.


----------



## Tko6

genaro g said:


> Unfortunately, Floyd will be blamed no matter what. I can't knock Mayweather for wanting every last detail the way he wants it. Floyd more than doubles Pacs PPV numbers and Pac is still getting 40%. That was generous enough in my eyes. This event is huge because its Floyd Mayweather and he's undefeated and Pac may be a guy who can beat him, not the other way around. So Floyd should get it his way, he never did to an opponent, what DLH did to him, he just wants what he's due. So unfortunately, Arum isn't going to budge on whatever issues remain. He's basically saying take it or leave it, Floyd. I dont think this fight will happen this year.


You are basing all your assumptions on Floyd being a mature man of honesty, trustworthiness and integrity. Arum is no saint, and he is a boxing promoter after all, but Floyd is the complete opposite of anyone I would choose to do business with, or associate with on any level.


----------



## genaro g

What's also interesting though is that like I mentioned from the beginning, Floyd all of a sudden dropped his talk of how Arum can't be involved and in the past, even tried to side step Arum when Pacs contract ended and Floyd offered Pac the 40 million... All the talk of how Arum can't be involved ended once Canelo threatened his May 2nd date. That's when Arum knew he had Floyd where he wanted him. 

Bottom line is that Floyd needing to fight on Cinco De Mayo or Mexican Independence day weekend, is detrimental to his bargaining power vs Pacquiao, I mean Bob Arum. While you guys argue about pointless broadcasting issues and whatever bullshit, this is what's really going on here.


----------



## genaro g

Its funny. Cotto Canelo threatened to take May 2nd, Floyd negotiated with Pac and possibly Cotto, killing Cotto Canelo, now Arum is stalling, trying to get more out of May Pac deal or attempting to move May Pac to a later date and possibly still making Cotto Canelo on May 2nd. These guys have been seriously going at it. Lol

Its looking like Mayweather Cotto on May 2nd.


----------



## rjjfan

*Hopkins: "They're Not Going to Fight"*

Hopkins making some sage points on the ongoing Pacquaio-floyd drama:

http://www.boxingscene.com/hopkins-explains-mayweather-pacquiao-doubts-5-2--87203

Hopkins Explains Mayweather-Pacquiao Doubts For 5/2
Mobile Version Share Click Here To Email Search BoxingScene Database

By Rick Reeno

Former two division world champion Bernard Hopkins is not holding his breath on a Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Manny Pacquiao mega-fight taking place on May 2nd at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas.

Mayweather has two fights remaining as part of his exclusive contract with CBS/Showtime. That agreement guarantees Mayweather a very significant amount of money per fight. Some speculate that number is around $30-32 million dollars.

Hopkins believes Mayweather-Pacquiao will possibly happen in the future, after Floyd's contract expires with Showtime. As the days and the weeks continue to pass, so does the likelihood of the fight taking place on Cinco De Mayo weekend - according to Hopkins, who is far from alone in that opinion.

The Mayweather-Pacquiao negotiations continue, but there are still significant issues remaining. The fighters have yet to reach an agreement on all terms and Showtime has yet to reach an agreement with HBO, who have Pacquiao.

Hopkins is not expecting Mayweather to take an easy fight in place of Pacquiao. If the Pacquiao discussions fall apart, then Hopkins is predicting Mayweather will face British superstar Amir Khan or WBC middleweight champion Miguel Cotto.

"I think if Floyd Mayweather really wants to fight him, he would be announcing it right now. That's one side to look at it," Hopkins told BoxingScene.com.

"Khan, Cotto, Pacquiao - all three of those individuals that I mentioned, they are not coming and saying 'please give me a fight for $3 million dollars or $5 million dollars.' That was over with with the Maidana fight. That's not happening no more. The dead-end [for is next fight] is with the three guys I just mentioned - Cotto, Pacquiao and Khan."

"We got to hear something soon. I believe that he wants Pacquiao last. Nobody who loves money would walk away from $80 million dollars or however much he would make with all the bell and whistles. When someone has that mentality and loves money - they always want more. And I'm not saying if that's good or bad. But I don't think he wants Pacquiao right now, because it would be a bigger hit if they both win their next one, or the two fights that Floyd has on his contract."

"So I think if he can get Cotto [on May 2], and under the illusion that it's not us messing up, [then he will do it]. But I can tell you Rick they are not gonna fight. Do I know anything? No. I could be wrong. It's my gut feeling. When next week comes.... This is a short month. If we start getting into the end of February and the start of March, people are not going to talk about him fighting Pacquiao. They are going to start asking 'well, who is he going to fight?'"

"A fight of that magnitude and you got less than 60 days to promote it? The fight with Maidana, they rushed [the promotion] and did that press conference late and that's why the pay-per-view numbers sucked. It wasn't what they wanted. This is not a regular fight. Doing a million [pay-per-view buys] is okay, but this is Floyd Mayweather and we want 1.5 million or 2 million, because [Showtime] got to pay out a big number guarantee."

"We know that if we don't hear something [soon], and I mean a press conference jumping off....I'm telling you that if you don't hear something by next Sunday - you are going to have to start writing about the next hot fight."


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> #hungover #bjj is for ****


Lol... you're funny Zachary. BJJ beats boxing in a street fight 110% of he time


----------



## bballchump11

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Lol... you're funny Zachary. BJJ beats boxing in a street fight 110% of he time









Tko6 said:


> My Facebook is chock full of women I should have made an effort to bang 20 years ago when they were in their prime. If I went on a mission to fuck them all now, it wouldn't make me an ATG stud, it would make me sad-ass 40 year old chubby-chaser. Timing is everything.


yeah but in this scenario, you can't find any girl hotter than her


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

BHop is talking in his Golden Boy hat.
fact is he doesn't know Floyd and is probablly bitter as hell that his investment in Golden Boy is worth nothing now thanks to Al Haymon and Floyd.


----------



## Cableaddict

quote:

"A fight of that magnitude and you got less than 60 days to promote it? The fight with Maidana, they rushed [the PROMOTION] and did that press conference late and that's why the pay-per-view numbers sucked...."

Yeah, Bernard. THAT'S why the PPV numbers sucked. :rolleyes


----------



## Felix

They could spring that fight next weekend and still do half decent numbers.


----------



## Boogle McDougal

rjjfan said:


> Hopkins making some sage points on the ongoing Pacquaio-floyd drama:
> 
> "But I can tell you Rick they are not gonna fight. Do I know anything? No. I could be wrong. It's my gut feeling."


And there you have it, folks! Bernard, the living legend, the promoter-insider doesn't know any more than you or I and he thinks pretty much the same thing! Great. I could have told you the same exact thing as Nard Dog. Do I know anything? Nah, I don't know shit. It's not happening though.


----------



## FloydPatterson

You know.....Its a bit to late for marketing.

Set the fight on July 4th. Its a Saturday, and it won't be competing against any major sports.....Calling it now


----------



## Concrete

Tko6 said:


> Let's take this back to your initial point you made about Pac walking away despite being given everything he wanted. Isn't that, in fact, the complete opposite of what happened?
> 
> Secondly, we're not talking about other fighters, those guys all wanted/needed the pay day and have zero bargaining power. Pac and Floyd were perceived as being equal on starpower at the time of the first negotiation, and Pac was the first to be asked to do this unprecedented testing, and felt insulted enough to sue Floyd when negotiations broke down. Floyd already lost that argument legally, and notice how he never mentions his crusade to 'clean up' boxing any more? It's just a negotiation tactic, he has to have everything his way, whether it's testing, split, gloves, venue, date, etc, always something he can use against his opponent outside the ring. Pac is immune to all that shit now so he has to pull out engineered meetings and phantom videos, it's truly pathetic.


I think you are confusing me with someone else, but I will play along.

There is no evidence that the testing would have effected the outcome of the fight which Roach and Pac initially claimed. Matter of fact after they declined the testing Roach himself said if they wanted to blame anyone to blame him because he won't allow his fighter to do it. Then yrs later again said that the first negotiation was there fault period. And even if they accepted for the payday, if the testing was a sham and Cotto felt weakend by it then he would have damn sure said something as would any of these fighters. Except Cotto looked his best in yrs.

Pac catching feelings and suing Maywaether means nothing as the testing wouldn't effect the outcome of the fight. Mayweather would never show up to court when Pac was suing him as he didn't take it seriously. So of course he was going to lose. Pac catching feelings comes off more as a cop out to run from the fight to fight Clottey. Which Arum lied about 14 days being offered only to be outed by the mediator. Why would he lie? Because he knew they were in the wrong. I don't think Pac was scared of Mayweather, but Arum and Roach damn sure were. They weren't ready for Pac to lose and ruin all the hype they built up and money they were generating.

If you want to argue about Mayweather faults towards the fight then you need to target after the Mosley fight when he went on VAC not the first negotiation as that was team Pac.


----------



## knowimuch

Boggle said:


> And there you have it, folks! Bernard, the living legend, the promoter-insider doesn't know any more than you or I and he thinks pretty much the same thing! Great. *I could have told you the same exact thing* as Nard Dog. Do I know anything? Nah, I don't know shit. It's not happening though.


But how do we know that you aren't Bernard?:think


----------



## rjjfan

Nard does make some good points however. Showtime is unlikely to want to share the stage with HBO as is HBO, since floyd's guarantee is so large. HBO can afford to wait until floyd's contract is over.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

bballchump11 said:


> Lol make sure to cover your bases ho. "Floyd is ducking and won't fight Pacquiao. And just in case he does fight Pacquiao, I won't give him credit"


lol really tho. dumbfucks seem to think floyd is still in his prime. fact is Floyd is older than pac and not getting any better. but wait theyre gonna come with that "Pacs been in Wars!" bs. whos fault is that? fuck outta here. pacs no where near shot if when he loses its because he was never on Floyds level to begin with and thats how history will remember it.


----------



## DobyZhee

genaro g said:


> Its funny. Cotto Canelo threatened to take May 2nd, Floyd negotiated with Pac and possibly Cotto, killing Cotto Canelo, now Arum is stalling, trying to get more out of May Pac deal or attempting to move May Pac to a later date and possibly still making Cotto Canelo on May 2nd. These guys have been seriously going at it. Lol
> 
> Its looking like Mayweather Cotto on May 2nd.


Cotto Canelo ain't happening unless it's in NY and it's not May 2nd. Cotto is in the driver's seat in this one and he wants NY


----------



## TSOL

__
https://soundcloud.com/hardindr%2Fsteven-a-smith-show-dan-rafael-interview-2015-02-03

Rafael pretty much says Floyd's ego is why the fight won't happen by 5/2.

Stuff like this makes me lose interest in the fight. Bigger fights have been made with less effort.


----------



## DobyZhee

genaro g said:


> I still think Arum is stalling. And that's so he can either get more out of the negotiations or force Floyd to walk away from negotiations(and they will bash Floyd for ducking) or even to force Floyd off May 2nd(which won't happen, Floyd and his team are smarter than that) and aim for May 30 or June as he's mentioned and Dan Rafael is already harping about as well(which would leave May 2nd open for Bob to snatch away for Cotto Canelo as he originally wanted).
> 
> Floyd's in a tough spot, because Arum is not going to give on whatever issues remain, and no matter what, Floyd will have to walk away first, which will get him bashed left and right in the media, thus hurting his next fight.
> 
> So Floyd will either have to accept and take whatever Arum is giving him or risk walking away and attempting a successful PPV event after the media bash that's coming.


Yea, that's it. ITS ARUM's FAULT!!


----------



## Tko6

Concrete said:


> I think you are confusing me with someone else, but I will play along.
> 
> There is no evidence that the testing would have effected the outcome of the fight which Roach and Pac initially claimed. Matter of fact after they declined the testing Roach himself said if they wanted to blame anyone to blame him because he won't allow his fighter to do it. Then yrs later again said that the first negotiation was there fault period. And even if they accepted for the payday, if the testing was a sham and Cotto felt weakend by it then he would have damn sure said something as would any of these fighters. Except Cotto looked his best in yrs.
> 
> Pac catching feelings and suing Maywaether means nothing as the testing wouldn't effect the outcome of the fight. Mayweather would never show up to court when Pac was suing him as he didn't take it seriously. So of course he was going to lose. Pac catching feelings comes off more as a cop out to run from the fight to fight Clottey. Which Arum lied about 14 days being offered only to be outed by the mediator. Why would he lie? Because he knew they were in the wrong. I don't think Pac was scared of Mayweather, but Arum and Roach damn sure were. They weren't ready for Pac to lose and ruin all the hype they built up and money they were generating.
> 
> If you want to argue about Mayweather faults towards the fight then you need to target after the Mosley fight when he went on VAC not the first negotiation as that was team Pac.


A judge already ruled on the PED issue and the innuendo that was suggested by Floyd and his team. As for Floyd 'never' turning up to court, he was called as a witness and performed so badly that the judge ruled on the spot that he had to pay Pac's legal costs, and subsequently had to settle an undisclosed fee and issue a grovelling apology, this is all public record. It wasn't the kind of stuff you see on TV where both sides settled before it got to court because it was cheaper for all involved, Floyd thought he could weasel his way out of it on the stand and he got butt-fucked. Anything before or after that is just Floyd being Floyd, one ridiculous/childish demand after another, and even if Pac did agree to the testing (which he did eventually), what's to stop Floyd demanding something else (as he usually does eventually)? At this point I'm not surprised if Arum wants nothing to do with him, he's used to dealing with adults and serious businessmen.


----------



## Brownies

I agree with everything he said and I don't expect the fight to be made this year. It's a shame because if Floyd waits for his contract to expire it will be much too late. It will be like Jones Jr vs Hopkins 2, a fight almost no one cared about. Look, one of Pacquiao or Floyd will lose in the next two years if they keep fighting at that level.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

Floyd made the Guerrero fight Feb. 24 and had it May 5th and it did pretty well.
So historically speaking BHop has no idea what he is talking about.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> yeah but in this scenario, you can't find any girl hotter than her


So you are an idiot yeah? That's the weirdest looking street fight ever....


----------



## quincy k

Concrete said:


> I think you are confusing me with someone else, but I will play along.
> 
> There is no evidence that the testing would have effected the outcome of the fight which Roach and Pac initially claimed. Matter of fact after they declined the testing Roach himself said if they wanted to blame anyone to blame him because he won't allow his fighter to do it. Then yrs later again said that the first negotiation was there fault period. And even if they accepted for the payday, if the testing was a sham and Cotto felt weakend by it then he would have damn sure said something as would any of these fighters. Except Cotto looked his best in yrs.
> 
> Pac catching feelings and suing Maywaether means nothing as the testing wouldn't effect the outcome of the fight. _*Mayweather would never show up to court when Pac was suing him as he didn't take it seriously.*_ So of course he was going to lose. Pac catching feelings comes off more as a cop out to run from the fight to fight Clottey. Which Arum lied about 14 days being offered only to be outed by the mediator. Why would he lie? Because he knew they were in the wrong. I don't think Pac was scared of Mayweather, but Arum and Roach damn sure were. They weren't ready for Pac to lose and ruin all the hype they built up and money they were generating.
> 
> If you want to argue about Mayweather faults towards the fight then you need to target after the Mosley fight when he went on VAC not the first negotiation as that was team Pac.


i know that you are directing your post at someone else but this is just wrong.

*â€œFloyd Mayweather Jr., Floyd Mayweather Sr., Roger Mayweather and Mayweather Promotions wish to make it clear that they never intended to claim that Manny Pacquiao has used or is using any performance enhancing drugs, nor are they aware of any evidence that Manny Pacquiao has used performance enhancing drugs. Manny Pacquiao is a great champion, and no one should construe any of our prior remarks as claiming that Manny Pacquiao has used performance enhancing drugs.â€

*_do you really think that floyd wanted to issue this public statement with his foot shoved deep inside his mouth with paqs foot in his azz? do you really think that floyd wanted everyone to know that he was asked by paq to produce his three allegedly failed USADA PED tests which he never provided implying that he tested positive on three seperate occasions?

of course floyd took the defamation lawsuit seriously.

he just so happened to seriously get his azz kicked.

floyd hates to lose to paq in anything. he wants to defeat manny so badly that he used jmms ko over paq as his own in some demented manner which marquez all but told mayweather that his victory was proprietary

__*"Floyd should stop posting videos and pictures of me knocking out Manny," said Marquez on ESPN Deportes.*_

_*"He should fight him first, prove he is the best not just talk but beat the man considered the best pound-for- pound [fighter] for many years, Manny Pacquiao."*_


----------



## bballchump11

~Cellzki~ said:


> lol really tho. dumbfucks seem to think floyd is still in his prime. fact is Floyd is older than pac and not getting any better. but wait theyre gonna come with that "Pacs been in Wars!" bs. whos fault is that? fuck outta here. pacs no where near shot if when he loses its because he was never on Floyds level to begin with and thats how history will remember it.


exactly, what past prime Pacquiao lost to 38 year old Mayweather? I didn't care much for this fight in 2013 because Pacquiao was fresh off of KO6, but now he's established himself as the clear #2 welterweight and is top 2-4 p4p depending on where you rank Rigondeaux and Ward.

If they won't give Floyd credit for the win, then they should fuck off and stop talking about this fight then. If I wasn't going to give credit to somebody for a win, then I wouldn't be begging for them to fight.


----------



## freelaw

Tko6 said:


> Pretty much how I feel about at this point, notice how no-one ever talks about how Lewis-Bowe would have played out? Ducking hits a legacy much harder than a KO1 loss, and rightfully so. The one positive thing from this video is that Showtime will be absolutely raging at Floyd and HBO can pretend to be genuinely aggrieved by it's snakiness. Shit, they should actually be genuinely aggrieved, I know I would be.


The vid is so pathetic I don't even want to comment on it.

The situation is pretty much like a combo of Bowe-Lewis and Lewis-Tyson. Not that Lewis ever ducked Mike but them fighting at the time they did hardly answers or means ANYTHING in terms of who would win prime for prime.



Concrete said:


> He was never going to receive full credit anyway. When he came out of retirement to fight Pac, people were claiming he was cherry picking small fighters like Hatton, Marquez and Pac while ducking big *full fledged welterweights* like Mosley, Cotto, Margarito. Any route Mayweather takes he will get discredited which is why he don't give a shit.


That's just not true man.

If Floyd had fought the beast Pac was in 09 or so he would have got full credit from me and a great most of the boxing world. You will always find a few dorks a fighter will never satisfy no matter how great he is but it's not what we'rwe're dealing with here. Floyd, in comparison with other boxing greats, is genuinely a narcissistic queen that cherishes his 0 and health to the point that it's more important to him than true challenges, testing himself or legacy. That's why he 'doesn't give a shit' and whether he's right or wrong in doing this, y'all should come to understand and admit it.


----------



## Bogotazo

knowimuch said:


> But how do we know that you aren't Bernard?:think


oh shit :stonk


----------



## bballchump11

:lol: Mayweather is the only guy to ask for more stringent drug testing in a sport and get crucified for it. Then they even go and defend a guy who turns down more testing.

Shit even Freddie Roach knew it was their fault


----------



## Wig

Hopkins has the IQ of a police trained Alsation dog.:-(


----------



## stevebhoy87

I'm far from convinced the fight will happen, but this is one of the few, maybe only fight where they won't need to do much in regards to press tours etc. This fight is so big they will be getting mainstream coverage that 99.9% of other fights could only dream of, which will sell the fight for them. It needs to be signed soon, but I think we have another 2 weeks or so for it to be done. 

Also if the fight doesn't happen and Mayweather needs someone else that fight actually will need a lot of promoting as people will be pissed off with the Pac fight not happening, the longer he is still negotiating with Pac the more imperative for them to get a deal done IMO.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: Mayweather is the only guy to ask for more stringent drug testing in a sport and get crucified for it. Then they even go and defend a guy who turns down more testing.
> 
> Shit even Freddie Roach knew it was their fault


"I don't think it will come across that way, I think people will say [why didn't they fight eachother]. BLAME BOTH GUYS. I guess the first negotiations, we were against blood test and it was kinda our fault, in the first time and it didn't work but THEN IT CAME TO A POINT WHERE WE ACCEPTED THAT LATER ON...I THINK IT'S BOTH GUYS"

Thanks for the vid :smile


----------



## bballchump11

MEXAMELAC said:


> "I don't think it will come across that way, I think people will say [why didn't they fight eachother]. BLAME BOTH GUYS. I guess the first negotiations, we were against blood test and it was kinda our fault, in the first time and it didn't work but THEN IT CAME TO A POINT WHERE WE ACCEPTED THAT LATER ON...I THINK IT'S BOTH GUYS"
> 
> Thanks for the vid :smile


yep, it was Floyd fault for going on his vacation, but lets not act like Pacquiao is blameless. And please don't' defend him trying to avoid drug testing.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

freelaw said:


> The vid is so pathetic I don't even want to comment on it.
> 
> The situation is pretty much like a combo of Bowe-Lewis and Lewis-Tyson. Not that Lewis ever ducked Mike but them fighting at the time they did hardly answers or means ANYTHING in terms of who would win prime for prime.
> 
> That's just not true man.
> 
> If Floyd had fought the beast Pac was in 09 or so he would have got full credit from me and a great most of the boxing world. You will always find a few dorks a fighter will never satisfy no matter how great he is but it's not what we'rwe're dealing with here. Floyd, in comparison with other boxing greats, is genuinely a narcissistic queen that cherishes his 0 and health to the point that it's more important to him than true challenges, testing himself or legacy. That's why he 'doesn't give a shit' and whether he's right or wrong in doing this, y'all should come to understand and admit it.


Brutal but so true. Roy Jones Jr agrees ...


----------



## MEXAMELAC

bballchump11 said:


> yep, it was Floyd fault for going on his vacation, but lets not act like Pacquiao is blameless. And please don't' defend him trying to avoid drug testing.


BBall stop playing. You know exactly what happened and what everyone here is saying. Yes sure, Pacquiao is automatically blamed just for not accepting the (extra) drug testing because it halted progress but he was ACCUSED of PED use. They accused and insinuated that he was on PED's and then DEMANDED, him to take extra testing. Shit, I wouldn't have agreed either. Why would I bow down and accept his demands after that? But the fact is that all of that became insignificant because they eventually agreed and the fight still hasn't happened. The real rode-block was going to be the MONEY and EGO. Pac not agreeing immediately is different than not agreeing at all. That's why in a sense, they are all to blame. But that doesn't mean they are all blamed equally.


----------



## Tko6

bballchump11 said:


> yep, it was Floyd fault for going on his vacation, but lets not act like Pacquiao is blameless. And please don't' defend him trying to avoid drug testing.


Pacquiao never avoided or refused drug testing, just Floyd's version of it. It hilarious that out of all the players involved in this, you have this blind faith in the one party that not only proves his cuntery with alarming regularity, he's actually served time for being a massive cunt. His own son despises him, his own father advised him to avoid Pac at all costs (based on some belief in the mystical A-side meth), and he doesn't seem to hang on to friends for long. You pretend like everything Floyd says and does is somehow altruistic when everything he says and does is the exact opposite. The truly hilarious thing in all this is that whatever Floyd and Showtime had planned, Floyd just fucked it up royally. He'll have to fight Wlad to break 1m PPV's, the media will be all over him if he doesn't announce Pac.


----------



## PityTheFool

Sweethome_Bama said:


> BHop is talking in his Golden Boy hat.
> fact is he doesn't know Floyd and is probablly bitter as hell that his investment in Golden Boy is worth nothing now thanks to Al Haymon and Floyd.


That may be true but I won't be surprised if Floyd runs out the Showtime deal and then takes the Pac fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

PityTheFool said:


> That may be true but I won't be surprised if Floyd runs out the Showtime deal and then takes the Pac fight.


Honestly I think he likes his relationship with Showtime, he is a simple loyal fellow and probably will stay in their good side.
I think he'll fight Manny and Cotto for the lineal 160 title to wind out the Showtime deal and get his money on the backend via promotion of both fights.
Hopefully he'll retire after that and atleast get his money situation straightened out.


----------



## bballchump11

MEXAMELAC said:


> BBall stop playing. You know exactly what happened and what everyone here is saying. Yes sure, Pacquiao is automatically blamed just for not accepting the (extra) drug testing because it halted progress but he was ACCUSED of PED use. They accused and insinuated that he was on PED's and then DEMANDED, him to take extra testing. Shit, I wouldn't have agreed either. Why would I bow down and accept his demands after that? But the fact is that all of that became insignificant because they eventually agreed and the fight still hasn't happened. The real rode-block was going to be the MONEY and EGO. Pac not agreeing immediately is different than not agreeing at all. That's why in a sense, they are all to blame. But that doesn't mean they are all blamed equally.


Floyd never accused Pacquiao of taking PEDs until after Mayweather/Mosley was signed. And who cares if he did. If I'm an athlete, I'd volunteer to take the test to prove I'm clean. That's what every other fighter did. Props to Paulie, Broner, Danny, Kovalev, Froch, Matthysse, Donaire, Cotto, Ortiz, Maidana, Guerrero, Thurman, Molina.......etc for being actual men.

The only rational reason Manny had for not wanting to take the tests was because he didn't want to fight or because he was on drugs. I don't know which reason he chose, but those are the only rational reasons why. And why would you accept the demands after that? Idk, for $80 million. And Pacquiao got his 50/50 split back then too and a 14 day cutoff. I bet he regrets that, I know Freddie Roach does


----------



## bballchump11

Tko6 said:


> Pacquiao never avoided or refused drug testing, just Floyd's version of it. It hilarious that out of all the players involved in this, you have this blind faith in the one party that not only proves his cuntery with alarming regularity, he's actually served time for being a massive cunt. His own son despises him, his own father advised him to avoid Pac at all costs (based on some belief in the mystical A-side meth), and he doesn't seem to hang on to friends for long. You pretend like everything Floyd says and does is somehow altruistic when everything he says and does is the exact opposite. The truly hilarious thing in all this is that whatever Floyd and Showtime had planned, Floyd just fucked it up royally. He'll have to fight Wlad to break 1m PPV's, the media will be all over him if he doesn't announce Pac.


No it was WADA's version. Pacquiao only likes the scheduled, urine type of testing.

and of all sides of this, it's funny you pick the side of the guy who's known for his quote "Yesterday I was lying, but today I'm telling the truth". The same guy who got found guilty of bribing. Oh and when Pacquiao got audited by Vision Quest, they found out that Arum was robbing him and paying his manager large amounts of money (which is illegal).

and screw what Floyd has to say. I'm forming my own opinions. I haven't brought up anything Floyd said. Shit, I sure did use Freddie Roach's words though


----------



## bballchump11

godsavethequeen said:


> LoL at Cortez's face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cortez Floyds Body Guard


What are you trying to prove with that picture pactard? It's too bad your hero won't get in the ring with Mayweather blah blah blah and more rambling bullshit :rofl


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd never accused Pacquiao of taking PEDs until after Mayweather/Mosley was signed. And who cares if he did. If I'm an athlete, I'd volunteer to take the test to prove I'm clean. That's what every other fighter did. Props to Paulie, Broner, Danny, Kovalev, Froch, Matthysse, Donaire, Cotto, Ortiz, Maidana, Guerrero, Thurman, Molina.......etc for being actual men.
> 
> The only rational reason Manny had for not wanting to take the tests was because he didn't want to fight or because he was on drugs. I don't know which reason he chose, but those are the only rational reasons why. And why would you accept the demands after that? Idk, for $80 million. And Pacquiao got his 50/50 split back then too and a 14 day cutoff. I bet he regrets that, I know Freddie Roach does


why did pascal fight hopkins in the rematch when bernard refused testing; let alone giving 14 day blood, same day urine and blood immediately after the fight, what paq agreed to in may of 2010?

why did floyd go on vacation from may 2010 to september 2011, a total of 16 months, after manny agreed to 14 day blood, floyds original demand?

_*Pacquiao was quoted by the Manila Bulletin on May 20, 2010, as saying, "As long as they're not getting a large amount of blood, I am willing to give out blood as close to two weeks before the fight." On the same day, Mayweather revealed that he would be taking the rest of 2010, and possibly 2011, off.*_


----------



## J.R.

FloydPatterson said:


> You know.....Its a bit to late for marketing.
> 
> Set the fight on July 4th. Its a Saturday, and it won't be competing against any major sports.....Calling it now


The fight would take place in fucking MAY. To say it's 'late' is ridiculous.


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> why did pascal fight hopkins in the rematch when bernard refused testing; let alone giving 14 day blood, same day urine and blood immediately after the fight, what paq agreed to in may of 2010?
> 
> why did floyd go on vacation from may 2010 to september 2011, a total of 16 months, after manny agreed to 14 day blood, floyds original demand?
> 
> _*Pacquiao was quoted by the Manila Bulletin on May 20, 2010, as saying, "As long as they're not getting a large amount of blood, I am willing to give out blood as close to two weeks before the fight." On the same day, Mayweather revealed that he would be taking the rest of 2010, and possibly 2011, off.*_


Because Pascal already signed to fight Hopkins and was even at the press conference already.

And I don't know why Floyd went on vacation, but it surely disappointed most of his fans including me. I don't think it was meant to be that long though, but he got into legal trouble a few months into the vacation. I read that he was originally supposed to come back later that year or beginning of 2011.


----------



## PityTheFool

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Honestly I think he likes his relationship with Showtime, he is a simple loyal fellow and probably will stay in their good side.
> I think he'll fight Manny and Cotto for the lineal 160 title to wind out the Showtime deal and get his money on the backend via promotion of both fights.
> Hopefully he'll retire after that and atleast get his money situation straightened out.


I really wish he wouldn't fight Cotto again mate,because then you'll have the inevitable "ducking GGG" nonsense when any fair-minded person knows a guy who walks around at 150-154 and won his first title at 130 has no business fighting a guy like Golovkin.


----------



## steviebruno

MEXAMELAC said:


> Brutal but so true. Roy Jones Jr agrees ...


Doesn't he have brain damage or something?


----------



## tliang1000

bballchump11 said:


> Lol make sure to cover your bases ho. "Floyd is ducking and won't fight Pacquiao. And just in case he does fight Pacquiao, I won't give him credit"


:rofl:rofl:deal I swear these fuckers.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> _*Floyd never accused Pacquiao of taking PEDs until after Mayweather/Mosley was signed. *_And who cares if he did. If I'm an athlete, I'd volunteer to take the test to prove I'm clean. That's what every other fighter did. Props to Paulie, Broner, Danny, Kovalev, Froch, Matthysse, Donaire, Cotto, Ortiz, Maidana, Guerrero, Thurman, Molina.......etc for being actual men.
> 
> The only rational reason Manny had for not wanting to take the tests was because he didn't want to fight or because he was on drugs. I don't know which reason he chose, but those are the only rational reasons why. And why would you accept the demands after that? Idk, for $80 million. And Pacquiao got his 50/50 split back then too and a 14 day cutoff. I bet he regrets that, I know Freddie Roach does


http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/boxing/news/story?id=4870999

mosley/mayweather fight signed around january 30, 2010

http://www.mlive.com/mayweather/index.ssf/2009/09/video_floyd_mayweather_sr_accu.html

http://www.thesweetscience.com/arti...eroid-claims-by-mayweather-sr-just-subterfuge






i think for all intents and purposes most could believe that floyd mayweather sr is talking for floyd mayweather jr back in 2009 regarding steroid allegations


----------



## MEXAMELAC

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd never accused Pacquiao of taking PEDs until after Mayweather/Mosley was signed. And who cares if he did. If I'm an athlete, I'd volunteer to take the test to prove I'm clean. That's what every other fighter did. Props to Paulie, Broner, Danny, Kovalev, Froch, Matthysse, Donaire, Cotto, Ortiz, Maidana, Guerrero, Thurman, Molina.......etc for being actual men.
> 
> The only rational reason Manny had for not wanting to take the tests was because he didn't want to fight or because he was on drugs. I don't know which reason he chose, but those are the only rational reasons why. And why would you accept the demands after that? Idk, for $80 million. And Pacquiao got his 50/50 split back then too and a 14 day cutoff. I bet he regrets that, I know Freddie Roach does


See this is an example why these arguments never die. You really think that people are that stupid BBall? You think people can't read between the lines?

1. Father accuses Pac of steroid use.

2. May demands extra drug testing, after he never did prior (even knowing guys like Mosley, Vargas etc etc had used PED's before)

3. May then publicly starts accusing Pac of steroids, proving what his intentions were all along.

People aren't stupid BBall. The intentions were clear. And don't try to spin this around, as if we're saying that asking for drug testing is bad :verysad. It's the WAY he did it and the intentions behind it. Sure, it's easy for you to say, "I would have proved I'm clean". Really? As if that would have proved anything lol. What if Pac was on PED's before and just stopped using? What type of PED was he on? What makes you think that he couldn't have beat the drug testing, even with extra testing? Mayweather isn't the only dude who has pride. He also has dignity. Pacquiao had the right to say "FUCK YOU", after being accused. But once again, all this is irrelevant because he eventually AGREED. Why are you ignoring this? There is a HUGE difference between not agreeing at first, to not agreeing at all. And he never denied PED testing; he disagreed with May's form of testing. If the tables were turned, you really believe May would have agreed to the same demands, after the slandering LOL?? Sure buddy. You want to know who is the REAL man? Marquez who arguably beat Pacman and never bitched, demanded extra testing or accused anyone of doing steroids. That's a real man.

You're still hanging onto the 50/50 split after that shit has been debunked lol? How many times has this been brought up? There was no agreement to any 50/50 split and Richard Schaefer confirmed this. All you have is a report by Dan Rafael, who also said the fight was a "done deal" and was wrong. The same guy you recently said you were done with, because his reports were not matching what you wanted to hear. The same guy who just now had an interview with Stephen A Smith, saying FLoyd is the guy to blame.


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/boxing/news/story?id=4870999
> 
> mosley/mayweather fight signed around january 30, 2010
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/mayweather/index.ssf/2009/09/video_floyd_mayweather_sr_accu.html
> 
> http://www.thesweetscience.com/arti...eroid-claims-by-mayweather-sr-just-subterfuge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think for all intents and purposes most could believe that floyd mayweather sr is talking for floyd mayweather jr back in 2009 regarding steroid allegations


So you couldn't find a quote from Floyd Jr. before January 30th? :good and Floyd Sr. doesn't speak for his son. After all they've been through, you can't assume that


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> Because Pascal already signed to fight Hopkins and was even at the press conference already.
> 
> And I don't know why Floyd went on vacation, but it surely disappointed most of his fans including me. I don't think it was meant to be that long though, but he got into legal trouble a few months into the vacation. I read that he was originally supposed to come back later that year or beginning of 2011.


other than a fighter with a contractual issue(andre ward), can you name a pfp fighter in the last 30 years who took off sixteen months between fights that wasnt due because of an injury, illness or incarceration?

my argument is that if floyd really wanted the fight in 2010 or 2011 he couldve made it once manny agreed to 14 day blood, floyds original demand.

instead, mayweather elected to fight victor oritz, a career jww who had already been kod and had a grand total of one fight weighing over 146 pounds


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> So you couldn't find a quote from Floyd Jr. before January 30th? :good and Floyd Sr. doesn't speak for his son. After all they've been through, you can't assume that


fair enough, and i did point that out, the fact that it was floyd sr. and not floyd mayweather jr.

heres another steroid accusation with roger mayweather before the mosley signing

http://www.examiner.com/article/rog...rugs-filipino-soldiers-used-to-be-bulletproof


----------



## MEXAMELAC

steviebruno said:


> Doesn't he have brain damage or something?


You're a doctor now?


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> other than a fighter with a contractual issue(andre ward), can you name a pfp fighter in the last 30 years who took off sixteen months between fights that wasnt due because of an injury, illness or incarceration?
> 
> my argument is that if floyd really wanted the fight in 2010 or 2011 he couldve made it once manny agreed to 14 day blood, floyds original demand.
> 
> instead, mayweather elected to fight victor oritz, a career jww who had already been kod and had a grand total of one fight weighing over 146 pounds


You don't see me defending Floyd for going on the vacation. 


quincy k said:


> fair enough, and i did point that out, the fact that it was floyd sr. and not floyd mayweather jr.
> 
> heres another steroid accusation with roger mayweather before the mosley signing
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/rog...rugs-filipino-soldiers-used-to-be-bulletproof


Yeah I was aware of Floyd Sr and Roger saying it. Paulie was very vocal at that time as well as Nate Campbell. Never Floyd Jr. though. Floyd Jr. was actually fairly quiet beforehand like he is in most negotiations.

This was one of the few interviews he had and he never ever hinted at Pacquiao cheating 





I have the full interview if you're interested


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> You don't see me defending Floyd for going on the vacation.
> 
> Yeah I was aware of Floyd Sr and Roger saying it. Paulie was very vocal at that time as well as Nate Campbell. Never Floyd Jr. though. Floyd Jr. was actually fairly quiet beforehand like he is in most negotiations.
> 
> This was one of the few interviews he had and he never ever hinted at Pacquiao cheating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the full interview if you're interested


if floyd never hinted at paq cheating why did he want him to perform some stringent testing that had never been done before in the history of boxing? that he never requested jmm to do just three months prior? paq never having tested positive beforehand with normal testing like mosely and vargas, etc.


----------



## megavolt

TSOL said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/hardindr%2Fsteven-a-smith-show-dan-rafael-interview-2015-02-03
> 
> Rafael pretty much says Floyd's ego is why the fight won't happen by 5/2.
> 
> Stuff like this makes me lose interest in the fight. Bigger fights have been made with less effort.


Wow.

So what, more goalpost moving? Give me a fucking break


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> if floyd never hinted at paq cheating why did he want him to perform some stringent testing that had never been done before in the history of boxing? that he never requested jmm to do just three months prior? paq never having tested positive beforehand with normal testing like mosely and vargas, etc.


He never hinted at Pacquiao being on PEDs publicly to the media or to Pacquiao's camp. A lot of fighters since then have hopped on board and asked for USADA and VADA testing as well.


----------



## PetetheKing

~Cellzki~ said:


> lol really tho. dumbfucks seem to think floyd is still in his prime. fact is Floyd is older than pac and not getting any better. but wait theyre gonna come with that "Pacs been in Wars!" bs. whos fault is that? fuck outta here.


You sound like an ignorant spaz here.

I love how you're trying to act as if Floyd isn't more preserved as a fighter. The fact you know Pac's been in more wars but throw it out as irrelevant is also funny. It's nobodies fault. It's just the reality. Pac's style just isn't as conducive to longevity. Try to deny it and you'll destroy any last credibility you have amongst knowledgeable fans.

Now, it's not Lewis-Tyson as far as their careers are concerned. But maybe it's more closer within the realm of Ali-Frazier III.

Floyd may have always won but be objective now.


----------



## mick557

PetetheKing said:


> You sound like an ignorant spaz here.
> 
> I love how you're trying to act as if Floyd isn't more preserved as a fighter. The fact you know Pac's been in more wars but throw it out as irrelevant is also funny. It's nobodies fault. It's just the reality. Pac's style just isn't as conducive to longevity. Try to deny it and you'll destroy any last credibility you have amongst knowledgeable fans.
> 
> Now, it's not Lewis-Tyson as far as their careers are concerned. But maybe it's more closer within the realm of Ali-Frazier III.
> 
> Floyd may have always win but be objective now.


Maybe Leonard-Hearns II?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

PityTheFool said:


> I really wish he wouldn't fight Cotto again mate,because then you'll have the inevitable "ducking GGG" nonsense when any fair-minded person knows a guy who walks around at 150-154 and won his first title at 130 has no business fighting a guy like Golovkin.


Its gonna happen anyway. Can't fight it.
Personally I think its distasteful that cotto even has teh lineal title and will probably lose it to Floyd, but its the way it is.


----------



## PetetheKing

mick557 said:


> Maybe Leonard-Hearns II?


That works too I guess. Leonard was an athletic fight. Hearns had physical advantages that probably sustained him better for the rematch, though Hearns was younger too and his career didn't really take off much longer than SRL did (Though his frame was much more supported for MW & beyond).

Pac's an aggressive, come-forward fighters that's style relies heavily on athleticism. He's adapted well by being a more calculated boxer-puncher lately and he's a phenom with his athletic gifts which allows him to have had a 20+ year career. It's incredible how long he's gone after moving up and having been in so many wars. It's got to be a combination of boxing's depth and his gifts to allow for that kind of longevity. What fighter with an aggressive, athletic style has had this long of a career and is still on the elite level? Modern nutrition and boxing's depleted talent definitely help but it's almost unprecedented. Athletic fighters like Leanord and Jones Jr had abrupt declines in their early to mid 30's. Come forward pressure fighters like Armstrong, Frazier, & Dempsey were nearly done when they reached 30. Pac style-wise is sort of a combination of two. Floyd on the other hand is a technical boxer with great physical dimensions/gifts. Even fat lazy James Toney stayed relevant near 40 with that kind of style. The boxing examples go on and on.

The only other fighter that impresses me as much as Pac as far being a physical phenom is concerned is Mike Tyson. Tyson was on blow and still a force in his 30's. Obviously he was never the same and his skills eroded but the fact he stayed relevant due to his phenomenal gifts with his lack of physical dimensions for a HW is remarkable. Barely training and doing drugs and he was relevant in his 30's. But even Tyson had better defense than Pac, and a layoff because of prison, and many big fights ending early allowing himself to not have to endure punches as incessantly. Both guys had tremendous athletic ability for fighting though. Cus so this guy once and he was like "That's the next HW champ." Roach sees Pac and was like "Holy shit where did this guy come from. I'm in."


----------



## Boogle McDougal

Can anybody tell me if this fight is happening? What's the hold up? Be concise, please! 

Heh.


----------



## Tko6

Boggle said:


> Can anybody tell me if this fight is happening? What's the hold up? Be concise, please!
> 
> Heh.


----------



## mick557

Boggle said:


> Can anybody tell me if this fight is happening? What's the hold up? Be concise, please!
> 
> Heh.


Neither can decide on ring entrance music.


----------



## Boogle McDougal

mick557 said:


> Neither can decide on ring entrance music.


Oh! Well then that's totally understandable... Alright, well carry on lads!


----------



## MEXAMELAC

quincy k said:


> if floyd never hinted at paq cheating why did he want him to perform some stringent testing that had never been done before in the history of boxing? that he never requested jmm to do just three months prior? paq never having tested positive beforehand with normal testing like mosely and vargas, etc.


If demanding "extra drug testing" not a fucking hint, I don't know what is.

Does it even matter if Floyd didn't accuse or hint that Pac was on PED's before? Who gives a shit. The point is that he did it when the fight was becoming a reality. His father made the accusations after Cotto, when the Pac fight was being brought up to be next. That's when Floyd asked for extra testing, immediately after those comments. He then made public statements about Pac after some time. The fact that he never did accuse him before, proves even more he was not trying to "clean up the sport". He never even had that shit in mind. This only came, once Pac became reality. That's why he never demanded shit prior. What more does a person need to see? The only thing this created was drama and prevented these two from having positive negotiations.


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> What are you trying to prove with that picture pactard? It's too bad your hero won't get in the ring with Mayweather blah blah blah and more rambling bullshit :rofl


LMAO Flomo


----------



## TSOL

megavolt said:


> Wow.
> 
> So what, more goalpost moving? Give me a fucking break


Yup. I wonder at what point do people stop caring about the fight all together. I mean, FM is about to turn 38.


----------



## El-Terrible

MEXAMELAC said:


> See this is an example why these arguments never die. You really think that people are that stupid BBall? You think people can't read between the lines?
> 
> 1. Father accuses Pac of steroid use.
> 
> 2. May demands extra drug testing, after he never did prior (even knowing guys like Mosley, Vargas etc etc had used PED's before)
> 
> 3. May then publicly starts accusing Pac of steroids, proving what his intentions were all along.
> 
> People aren't stupid BBall. The intentions were clear. And don't try to spin this around, as if we're saying that asking for drug testing is bad :verysad. It's the WAY he did it and the intentions behind it. Sure, it's easy for you to say, "I would have proved I'm clean". Really? As if that would have proved anything lol. What if Pac was on PED's before and just stopped using? What type of PED was he on? What makes you think that he couldn't have beat the drug testing, even with extra testing? Mayweather isn't the only dude who has pride. He also has dignity. Pacquiao had the right to say "FUCK YOU", after being accused. But once again, all this is irrelevant because he eventually AGREED. Why are you ignoring this? There is a HUGE difference between not agreeing at first, to not agreeing at all. And he never denied PED testing; he disagreed with May's form of testing. If the tables were turned, you really believe May would have agreed to the same demands, after the slandering LOL?? Sure buddy. You want to know who is the REAL man? Marquez who arguably beat Pacman and never bitched, demanded extra testing or accused anyone of doing steroids. That's a real man.
> 
> You're still hanging onto the 50/50 split after that shit has been debunked lol? How many times has this been brought up? There was no agreement to any 50/50 split and Richard Schaefer confirmed this. All you have is a report by Dan Rafael, who also said the fight was a "done deal" and was wrong. The same guy you recently said you were done with, because his reports were not matching what you wanted to hear. The same guy who just now had an interview with Stephen A Smith, saying FLoyd is the guy to blame.


Top post. Look, dan rafael confirmed what many of us have said all along. When Pacquiao agrees to one demand, Mayweather moves the goalposts. Rafael says Arum signs off on all terms only to then get the same terms Mayweather first put forward changed yet again. As was the case years ago.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Tko6 said:


>


Even with all this back and forth, I still believe the fight happens. I just think there's too much pressure. I'll be surprised if May ends up fighting Cotto. I'll be laughing my ass off.


----------



## sugarshane_24

I've given up.

Wait for Canelo-Kirkland and Mayweather-Cotto on may 2 and Pac-Khan by june.


----------



## Tko6

MEXAMELAC said:


> Even with all this back and forth, I still believe the fight happens. I just think there's too much pressure. I'll be surprised if May ends up fighting Cotto. I'll be laughing my ass off.


I've always maintained that Pac brings something Floyd wants no part of, for ANY money, and if he does relent it will only be because the likes of Showtime give him no choice or Pac becomes shot. I've never seen a supposedly great fighter come up with so many different excuses for a fight not happening, it's actually quite an achievement in itself.


----------



## Bogotazo

Right. Well in any case, Floyd released a clip of him talking in the Hotel room with Manny:

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-mayweather-leaks-clip-pacquiao-meeting--87193


----------



## bballchump11

MEXAMELAC said:


> See this is an example why these arguments never die. You really think that people are that stupid BBall? You think people can't read between the lines?
> 
> 1. Father accuses Pac of steroid use.
> 
> 2. May demands extra drug testing, after he never did prior (even knowing guys like Mosley, Vargas etc etc had used PED's before)
> 
> 3. May then publicly starts accusing Pac of steroids, proving what his intentions were all along.
> 
> People aren't stupid BBall. The intentions were clear. And don't try to spin this around, as if we're saying that asking for drug testing is bad :verysad. It's the WAY he did it and the intentions behind it. Sure, it's easy for you to say, "I would have proved I'm clean". Really? As if that would have proved anything lol. What if Pac was on PED's before and just stopped using? What type of PED was he on? What makes you think that he couldn't have beat the drug testing, even with extra testing? Mayweather isn't the only dude who has pride. He also has dignity. Pacquiao had the right to say "FUCK YOU", after being accused. But once again, all this is irrelevant because he eventually AGREED. Why are you ignoring this? There is a HUGE difference between not agreeing at first, to not agreeing at all. And he never denied PED testing; he disagreed with May's form of testing. If the tables were turned, you really believe May would have agreed to the same demands, after the slandering LOL?? Sure buddy. You want to know who is the REAL man? Marquez who arguably beat Pacman and never bitched, demanded extra testing or accused anyone of doing steroids. That's a real man.
> 
> You're still hanging onto the 50/50 split after that shit has been debunked lol? How many times has this been brought up? There was no agreement to any 50/50 split and Richard Schaefer confirmed this. All you have is a report by Dan Rafael, who also said the fight was a "done deal" and was wrong. The same guy you recently said you were done with, because his reports were not matching what you wanted to hear. The same guy who just now had an interview with Stephen A Smith, saying FLoyd is the guy to blame.


oh boy, I'm definitely not reading that. Especially when I could provide sources and links that would tear apart whatever you're saying. Then you would come back with your corny argument about you can't trust what you read :lol:


----------



## Tko6

Bogotazo said:


> Right. Well in any case, Floyd released a clip of him talking in the Hotel room with Manny:
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/video-mayweather-leaks-clip-pacquiao-meeting--87193


Already posted a while back. Flomo's think it's evidence of Floyd wanting the fight, rest of the world thinks it was a snaky thing to do that if anything shows Floyd 'acting' like he wants the fight when his demeanour is completely the opposite.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

PetetheKing said:


> You sound like an ignorant spaz here.
> 
> I love how you're trying to act as if Floyd isn't more preserved as a fighter. The fact you know Pac's been in more wars but throw it out as irrelevant is also funny. It's nobodies fault. It's just the reality. Pac's style just isn't as conducive to longevity. Try to deny it and you'll destroy any last credibility you have amongst knowledgeable fans.
> 
> Now, it's not Lewis-Tyson as far as their careers are concerned. But maybe it's more closer within the realm of Ali-Frazier III.
> 
> Floyd may have always won but be objective now.


are u denying that Pac is still a top fighter and the #2 welter? how many other fighters do u favor against him aside from Floyd? i don't give a fuck about the "wars" because he simply hasn't slipped THAT MUCH. not that much more than Floyd has. so that argument is irrelevent to me. not a big enough issue to not give Floyd credit for winning. if so, then u'd have to do the same for floyd if he lost. he's 38 no matter how u wanna look at it.


----------



## PetetheKing

Key part, "Before we leave the sport."

It could be read as. Maybe not right now but by the time our careers are wrapping up lets do it. It's far too lucrative not too. 

I'm not interested in waiting any longer TBF. Pac already gets beaten decisively but the longer the clock keeps ticking the more and more one-sided & dull the fight gets.


----------



## uraharakisuke

Fucking hell reading this thread is hard work.


----------



## ElKiller

Everybody shut the fuck up!


----------



## bballchump11

Boggle said:


> Can anybody tell me if this fight is happening? What's the hold up? Be concise, please!
> 
> Heh.


There is a very good Dan Rafeal interview breaking it down with Stephen A Smith, but it's 16 minutes long.

Stephen Espinoza yesterday http://www.boxingscene.com/sho-vp-mayweather-wants-pacquiao-fight-badly--87157
"I would say Iâ€™m optimistic that it can get done. We have work to do to bridge the gap on important issues, but the most
important thing is that Floyd genuinely wants it and wants it badly. Weâ€™re down to the last handful of issues. So the handful
of issues is small, but the importance of those issues is pretty big. There are a few open issues on each element of the deal,
on both the fighter [and] promoter part of the deal and the network to network part of the deal. Neither one is done yet.â€

Here's is a good article from 3 days ago with more specifics on what they were negotiating in the past few days. Nobody is getting specific on what is still left to do. http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...quiao-boxing-showtime-hbo-20150205-story.html


----------



## bballchump11

Team Pacquiao are finally following the gag order. Good sign


----------



## JamieC

PityTheFool said:


> I really wish he wouldn't fight Cotto again mate,because then you'll have the inevitable "ducking GGG" nonsense when any fair-minded person knows a guy who walks around at 150-154 and won his first title at 130 has no business fighting a guy like Golovkin.


If you call yourself the middleweight champion :conf

That said him beating Cotto and then retiring allows GGG to start his new lineage anyway officially, rather than waiting for a load of old PPV stars to fight him which won't happen


----------



## Bogotazo

Tko6 said:


> Already posted a while back. Flomo's think it's evidence of Floyd wanting the fight, rest of the world thinks it was a snaky thing to do that if anything shows Floyd 'acting' like he wants the fight when his demeanour is completely the opposite.


I couldn't see if it was amidst all the bickering.

I'm not a flomo and while I place a large part of the blame on Floyd not being made in past years, I think it's a good sign he wants the fight. His behavior thus far shows he wants it. They both want the money before they retire. It's simple. Negotiations are ongoing, we'll see what happens. I don't understand the fervent pessimism.


----------



## PetetheKing

~Cellzki~ said:


> are u denying that Pac is still a top fighter and the #2 welter? how many other fighters do u favor against him aside from Floyd? i don't give a fuck about the "wars" because he simply hasn't slipped THAT MUCH. not that much more than Floyd has. so that argument is irrelevent to me. not a big enough issue to not give Floyd credit for winning. if so, then u'd have to do the same for floyd if he lost. he's 38 no matter how u wanna look at it.


Pac's a top fighter. It speaks a lot about the lack of depth in boxing, but now we're having a resurgence in the division a bit so it's becoming more revitalized. 
I'd seriously consider favoring Kell Brooks against Pac. If Khan could stay away enough it wouldn't shock me to see him upset this iteration of Pac. A more slowed down, calculating, thinking boxer-puncher. I thought Pac had to work a lot harder to beat Bradley the second time around. The first fight was Pac winning and treating it like a sparring session. The second go round he really had to work for it. The Tazmanian whirlwind who didn't let up doesn't exist for physical reasons as much as psychological ones. I'm not sure how Pac does in a round robin against the other WWs but I know he'd almost unquestionable overwhelm every WW barring Floyd & Marquez in his absolute heyday.

Yeah, he's slipped up more than Floyd has. He's got knocked out for Christ Sakes. Most guys that got chin-checked like that are never the same. You think Pac is likely able to take a shot in the same manner after a stoppage like that? Maybe, but that does something to you. Not to mention the wars, his style, etc. It sounds like you don't understand boxing very well or your bias is just getting in the way of the facts that Pac's style is less suited for longevity than Floyd. You understand what that means inherently? It means even the slightest slips are more profound and impactful, and guess what, Pac's falling off more than Floyd. It is indisputable.

Who said anything about not giving Floyd credit? This is why you parrot that nonsense. It's about Floyd always having always beaten Pac. Guess what, Floyd didn't fight Pac in 09-12 so we'll never quite know. He'll got the credit, but he definitely will not get as much credit as he would have had he beaten him when Pac was storming through the division. History's value is contingent on the relationship people have with it. So it will be on his record and most will likely not care or acknowledge that it wasn't a peak Pac. The hardcore fans will always be there to remind others, though, and then people can decide for themselves. Just like the way Tyson fans give Holyfield credit for beating Tyson but still say as a caveat that he didn't peak Iron Mike.

Your last line is very telling. He's 38 no matter how you wanna look at it. Okay, fine. Hopkins was 38 when he stopped Oscar De La Hoya. Yes, Floyd is past his best too but his style is much more suited for longevity and he hasn't take as many shots. It's what Floyd brags about how he can sustain and dominate for so long. Basically, the line is very oversimplistic. Like Floyd's older so you can't say it. Uh Huh, and Ali was older than Frazier in Manilla. So what?


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> He never hinted at Pacquiao being on PEDs publicly to the media or to Pacquiao's camp. A lot of fighters since then have hopped on board and asked for USADA and VADA testing as well.


agree. i am all for VADA and USADA and have stated my position that paq and roach fuked up by not taking the 14 day cutoff when originally offered.

just seems somewhat peculiar that floyd had never asked for this type of testing before and then all of a sudden, less than three months after fighting jmm, he wants paq to do this special testing that had never been done before in the history of US professional boxing and that he did not ask marquez to do

and then he goes on vacation for 16 months after paq agrees to the 14 day cutoff, only to come back and fight a career jww that had previously been kod and had only fought one time at 146 pounds.

why didnt he fight paq instead of victor ortiz?

also, this previous 40mm floyd offer to paq that i see that some people bring up here is just garbage; like this is some stupid reasoning that mayweather was really trying to make the fight

by some estimates, this fight has been valued at some 200-300mm

40mm at the low end is like 15 percent

at the high end its 20 percent

why would paq take a dumfuk offer of 15-20 percent when he deserves 40-50 percent?

wtf?


----------



## ElKiller

bballchump11 said:


> Team Pacquiao are finally following the gag order. Good sign


You're head's so far up your ass on this you can't smell the bullshit anymore.


----------



## bballchump11

ElKiller said:


> You're head's so far up your ass on this you can't smell the bullshit anymore.


Thanks for another great post filled with nothing.


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> Thanks for another great post filled with nothing.


Any more news?


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> agree. i am all for VADA and USADA and have stated my position that paq and roach fuked up by not taking the 14 day cutoff when originally offered.
> 
> just seems somewhat peculiar that floyd had never asked for this type of testing before and then all of a sudden, less than three months after fighting jmm, he wants paq to do this special testing that had never been done before in the history of US professional boxing and that he did not ask marquez to do
> 
> and then he goes on vacation for 16 months after paq agrees to the 14 day cutoff, only to come back and fight a career jww that had previously been kod and had only fought one time at 146 pounds.
> 
> why didnt he fight paq instead of victor ortiz?
> 
> also, this previous 40mm floyd offer to paq that i see that some people bring up here is just garbage; like this is some stupid reasoning that mayweather was really trying to make the fight
> 
> by some estimates, this fight has been valued at some 200-300mm
> 
> 40mm at the low end is like 15 percent
> 
> at the high end its 20 percent
> 
> why would paq take a dumfuk offer of 15-20 percent when he deserves 40-50 percent?
> 
> wtf?


well to be exact, Pacquiao vs Marquez was already signed when Floyd came back against Ortiz. Also Floyd was looking for a tuneup. That tuneup happened to be the #3 welterweight at the time behind Mayweather and Pacquiao

and $40 million was just a starting point. Pacquiao got 60/40 this time around, but that's not what they were offering him originally. The art of negotiations


----------



## ElKiller

bballchump11 said:


> Thanks for another great post filled with nothing.


That post contained more facts than the copy and paste crap you keep littering this place with.


----------



## bballchump11

godsavethequeen said:


> Any more news?


it's just been quiet today. They tried to ask Micheal Koncz questions about the negotiations, but he declined to reveal any information.


----------



## bballchump11

ElKiller said:


> That post contained more facts than the copy and paste crap you keep littering this place with.


um yeah, so were you actually replying to my post or do you just have tourettes?


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> it's just been quiet today. They tried to ask Micheal Koncz questions about the negotiations, but he declined to reveal any information.


What do you think the odds are on this fight not happening till later in the year? And if so what would happen if either lost their next fight?


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> well to be exact, Pacquiao vs Marquez was already signed when Floyd came back against Ortiz. Also Floyd was looking for a tuneup. That tuneup happened to be the #3 welterweight at the time behind Mayweather and Pacquiao
> 
> and $40 million was just a starting point. Pacquiao got 60/40 this time around, but that's not what they were offering him originally. The art of negotiations


well, the 40mm is more of an insult than a starting point. if you were trying to sell your house that had neighborhood comps for 500k and some idiot offered you 250k would that be considered a starting point in the art of negotiations?

most people would think that is the starting point in the art of being an idiot.

now, about that "tune-up" after a sixteen month exodus from the self-proclaimed TBE


 1987-04-06158Marvin Hagler158ï¿½*62*-*2*-*2*

Caesars Palace, Outdoor Arena, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWSD1212
 referee: Richard Steele | judge: Jose Juan Guerra 118-110 | judge: Lou Filippo 113-115 | judge: Dave Moretti 115-113 
WBC World middleweight title 1984-05-11149Kevin Howard150ï¿½*20*-*4*-*1*

DCU Center, Worcester, Massachusetts, USAWTKO910

damn, three years away from the sport and not only does leonard, who would never be a complete fuken douchebag and proclaim to the TBE in the history of boxing, fight one of the top guys in the sport but he jumps up two weight classes to do so!

a guy(hagler) that had stopped 12 of his last 13 opponents no less!

wtf?


----------



## Boogle McDougal

bballchump11 said:


> There is a very good Dan Rafeal interview breaking it down with Stephen A Smith, but it's 16 minutes long.
> 
> Stephen Espinoza yesterday http://www.boxingscene.com/sho-vp-mayweather-wants-pacquiao-fight-badly--87157
> "I would say Iâ€™m optimistic that it can get done. We have work to do to bridge the gap on important issues, but the most
> important thing is that Floyd genuinely wants it and wants it badly. Weâ€™re down to the last handful of issues. So the handful
> of issues is small, but the importance of those issues is pretty big. There are a few open issues on each element of the deal,
> on both the fighter [and] promoter part of the deal and the network to network part of the deal. Neither one is done yet.â€
> 
> Here's is a good article from 3 days ago with more specifics on what they were negotiating in the past few days. Nobody is getting specific on what is still left to do. http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...quiao-boxing-showtime-hbo-20150205-story.html


Thanks B. Yeah, so I was being a smartass before. I was just fucking around. Haha, sorry. I've been keeping track of this stuff for the most part. I get notifications on Tapatalk for all of the threads I've participated in, it's pretty cool. I actually listened to that Raphael interview when you posted it before. Thanks.


----------



## Tko6

bballchump11 said:


> Pacquiao got 60/40 this time around, but that's not what they were offering him originally. The art of negotiations


I'm still suspicious of 60/40. It's easy enough to promise anything when you know another demand will fuck things up.


----------



## bballchump11

godsavethequeen said:


> What do you think the odds are on this fight not happening till later in the year? And if so what would happen if either lost their next fight?


Kevin Iole is 60/40 on it happening. I think they can come to a deal, I just worry about how quickly they can come to one :think It's been mentioned that Mayweather/Guerrero wasn't announced until February 24th and the Maidana fight wasn't official until early March.

I doubt the fight still happens if they lost though. Both would probably want an immediate rematch with whoever beat him


----------



## bballchump11

Boggle said:


> Thanks B. Yeah, so I was being a smartass before. I was just fucking around. Haha, sorry. I've been keeping track of this stuff for the most part. I get notifications on Tapatalk for all of the threads I've participated in, it's pretty cool. I actually listened to that Raphael interview when you posted it before. Thanks.


:good no problem, I'm glad I'm not just wasting my time in here and actually helping out :yep. But it seems like there is just so many small, but important things for them to iron out. I wish they had more time.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

PetetheKing said:


> Pac's a top fighter. It speaks a lot about the lack of depth in boxing, but now we're having a resurgence in the division a bit so it's becoming more revitalized.
> I'd seriously consider favoring Kell Brooks against Pac. If Khan could stay away enough it wouldn't shock me to see him upset this iteration of Pac. A more slowed down, calculating, thinking boxer-puncher. I thought Pac had to work a lot harder to beat Bradley the second time around. The first fight was Pac winning and treating it like a sparring session. The second go round he really had to work for it. The Tazmanian whirlwind who didn't let up doesn't exist for physical reasons as much as psychological ones. I'm not sure how Pac does in a round robin against the other WWs but I know he'd almost unquestionable overwhelm every WW barring Floyd & Marquez in his absolute heyday.
> 
> Yeah, he's slipped up more than Floyd has. He's got knocked out for Christ Sakes. Most guys that got chin-checked like that are never the same. You think Pac is likely able to take a shot in the same manner after a stoppage like that? Maybe, but that does something to you. Not to mention the wars, his style, etc. It sounds like you don't understand boxing very well or your bias is just getting in the way of the facts that Pac's style is less suited for longevity than Floyd. You understand what that means inherently? It means even the slightest slips are more profound and impactful, and guess what, Pac's falling off more than Floyd. It is indisputable.
> 
> *Who said anything about not giving Floyd credit?* This is why you parrot that nonsense. It's about Floyd always having always beaten Pac. Guess what, Floyd didn't fight Pac in 09-12 so we'll never quite know. He'll got the credit, but he definitely will not get as much credit as he would have had he beaten him when Pac was storming through the division. History's value is contingent on the relationship people have with it. So it will be on his record and most will likely not care or acknowledge that it wasn't a peak Pac. The hardcore fans will always be there to remind others, though, and then people can decide for themselves. Just like the way Tyson fans give Holyfield credit for beating Tyson but still say as a caveat that he didn't peak Iron Mike.
> 
> Your last line is very telling. He's 38 no matter how you wanna look at it. Okay, fine. Hopkins was 38 when he stopped Oscar De La Hoya. Yes, Floyd is past his best too but his style is much more suited for longevity and he hasn't take as many shots. It's what Floyd brags about how he can sustain and dominate for so long. Basically, the line is very oversimplistic. Like Floyd's older so you can't say it. Uh Huh, and Ali was older than Frazier in Manilla. So what?


he's had 3 fights since getting KO'd and the only differences i see in him is it turned him into more of thinking fighter and it sapped his killer instinct a bit. not much has declined physically since then imo. yes pac was a different fight back in the day, u can say the same for Floyd. a floyd from 5 years ago would never have a close contest with Maidana. and u ask, who said anything about not giving floyd credit? read back a couple of pages. thats the whole basis of my argument. some poster brought it up. anyway im not trying to write a bunch of paragraphs but just know that the point i'm trying to make is that i don't feel that theyre physically that far apart in ring years. pac has slipped a little more but not enough to use as an excuse. seeing his last 3 fights, i don't think there's enough evidence to say being KO'd took that huge of toll on him. but whatever.


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> Kevin Iole is 60/40 on it happening. I think they can come to a deal, I just worry about how quickly they can come to one :think It's been mentioned that Mayweather/Guerrero wasn't announced until February 24th and the Maidana fight wasn't official until early March.
> 
> I doubt the fight still happens if they lost though. Both would probably want an immediate rematch with whoever beat him


Yeah I can get why the likes of Guerrero and Maidana were announced late, they never had the hurdles that the Pac fight has. Thats why I think its not so likely now. I must admit I have no expectations about it anymore, a recorded meeting at a BBall game and a video tape at a hotel meeting all look like there is an advancement but nothing from Sho or HBO or terms from Floyd...the wait goes on Zzzzzz its damn tiresome


----------



## PityTheFool

JamieC said:


> If you call yourself the middleweight champion :conf
> 
> That said him beating Cotto and then retiring allows GGG to start his new lineage anyway officially, rather than waiting for a load of old PPV stars to fight him which won't happen


I get you mate,but that's why I wish this fight wouldn't happen.
And it's pissing me off that the new criteria for winning the sweepstake seems to be having fought Floyd before and maybe winning four rounds.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

So what's the latest issues that need to be resolved between the fighters?

Does anyone even know


----------



## Tko6

BoxingGenius27 said:


> So what's the latest issues that need to be resolved between the fighters?
> 
> Does anyone even know


Various journos reporting that negotiations will resume tomorrow. If true, this tells us two things, 1) Fight still ain't signed, and 2) They weren't negotiating over the weekend, which is ridiculous. Either way, I think the tone will change after Floyd's video stunt, HBO can't let that degree of idiocy slide and Showtime will have to do some shit-eating. We're getting close folks.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

bballchump11 said:


> oh boy, I'm definitely not reading that. Especially when I could provide sources and links that would tear apart whatever you're saying. Then you would come back with your corny argument about you can't trust what you read :lol:


Yes that's another way of saying "I'm fucked, and have nothing to say".

What sources? Fat Dan's lol? You're back on the wagon? Baseless sources don't count. Plus I know you'd never admit you're wrong anyway.

What's funny is that you literally live in this forum and spend hours posting all kinds of nonsense, yet you struggle to read a couple of paragraphs. This isn't the first time. The truth hurts, I know.

Plus every post is there for anyone to read. That way you can't say I never killed any of your arguments.


----------



## PetetheKing

~Cellzki~ said:


> he's had 3 fights since getting KO'd and the only differences i see in him is it turned him into more of thinking fighter and it sapped his killer instinct a bit. not much has declined physically since then imo. yes pac was a different fight back in the day, u can say the same for Floyd. a floyd from 5 years ago would never have a close contest with Maidana. and u ask, who said anything about not giving floyd credit? read back a couple of pages. thats the whole basis of my argument. some poster brought it up. anyway im not trying to write a bunch of paragraphs but just know that the point i'm trying to make is that i don't feel that theyre physically that far apart in ring years. pac has slipped a little more but not enough to use as an excuse. seeing his last 3 fights, i don't think there's enough evidence to say being KO'd took that huge of toll on him. but whatever.


It's not just the KO. But agree to disagree I guess. I think it's pretty evident that Pac's more physically declined as a fighter than Floyd, and I think his style which is so heavily predicated on athleticism doesn't allow for the same kind of longevity as Floyd's. You said he's more of a thinking fighter and that's pretty much the point. A thinking, more boxing oriented Pac has next to no chance. You can believe all you want that Floyd would dominate Pac and maybe that's true but the Pac of 08-11 was much more tenacious & explosive. The biggest thing was his output, footwork, angles, and aggressiveness were all more ramped up. Particularly his output. There's little proof this Pac can fight three full minutes of every round like he used to. Regardless of whether Floyd may have always win you have to like his chances more versus a more "thinking" Pac. So we essentially seem to agree either way, whether you think it's more mental than physical.

I think that Maidana was better than Hatton so I think he would've had some success. The thing is that Floyd can't make guys pay as much with countering and offensive; but Floyd's a type fighter that gains a lot from ring experience.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

quincy k said:


> well, the 40mm is more of an insult than a starting point. if you were trying to sell your house that had neighborhood comps for 500k and some idiot offered you 250k would that be considered a starting point in the art of negotiations?
> 
> most people would think that is the starting point in the art of being an idiot.
> 
> now, about that "tune-up" after a sixteen month exodus from the self-proclaimed TBE
> 
> 
>  1987-04-06158Marvin Hagler158ï¿½*62*-*2*-*2*
> 
> Caesars Palace, Outdoor Arena, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWSD1212
>  referee: Richard Steele | judge: Jose Juan Guerra 118-110 | judge: Lou Filippo 113-115 | judge: Dave Moretti 115-113
> WBC World middleweight title 1984-05-11149Kevin Howard150ï¿½*20*-*4*-*1*
> 
> DCU Center, Worcester, Massachusetts, USAWTKO910
> 
> damn, three years away from the sport and not only does leonard, who would never be a complete fuken douchebag and proclaim to the TBE in the history of boxing, fight one of the top guys in the sport but he jumps up two weight classes to do so!
> 
> a guy(hagler) that had stopped 12 of his last 13 opponents no less!
> 
> wtf?












I remember you once told me, you were living in Mexico. With all the decapitating you've been doing, I wouldn't be surprised if you're out there working with some of those Cartels :lol:


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564606814340538368they never seem to do much on the weekends negotiating wise


----------



## bballchump11

MEXAMELAC said:


> Yes that's another way of saying "I'm fucked, and have nothing to say".
> 
> What sources? Fat Dan's lol? You're back on the wagon? Baseless sources don't count. Plus I know you'd never admit you're wrong anyway.
> 
> What's funny is that you literally live in this forum and spend hours posting all kinds of nonsense, yet you struggle to read a couple of paragraphs. This isn't the first time. The truth hurts, I know.
> 
> Plus every post is there for anyone to read. That way you can't say I never killed any of your arguments.


do you see how many people I have to reply to at once? I'm not going to go out of my way to read an essay from a guy who doesn't deserve for me to read what he has to say unless it's under a certain amount of characters. 
I've already owned you in the past and you just dismiss anything you don't want to believe. I'll post an article saying that Mayweather and Pacquiao agreed to 50/50 in 2009 from people in the media and from people in both camps, but you'll deny it and say "you can't believe what you read". I'm sorry, but you're not worth my time.


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> do you see how many people I have to reply to at once? I'm not going to go out of my way to read an essay from a guy who doesn't deserve for me to read what he has to say unless it's under a certain amount of characters.
> I've already owned you in the past and you just dismiss anything you don't want to believe. I'll post an article saying that Mayweather and Pacquiao agreed to 50/50 in 2009 from people in the media and from people in both camps, but you'll deny it and say "you can't believe what you read". I'm sorry, but you're not worth my time.


Get straight A's and tell your advisor you been good boy (no racist) for the trip to Vegas.

WHHOOOOHHHHH!!


----------



## MEXAMELAC

bballchump11 said:


> do you see how many people I have to reply to at once? I'm not going to go out of my way to read an essay from a guy who doesn't deserve for me to read what he has to say unless it's under a certain amount of characters.
> I've already owned you in the past and you just dismiss anything you don't want to believe. I'll post an article saying that Mayweather and Pacquiao agreed to 50/50 in 2009 from people in the media and from people in both camps, but you'll deny it and say "you can't believe what you read". I'm sorry, but you're not worth my time.


Awww I'm sorry. I didn't know 2 paragraphs were essays for you. I didn't know you struggled to read. Wait....is that you FLoyd??? Oh shit!! Is that really you bruh??

"Owned me"? Poor guy :lol:. You struggle to break down simple news articles mayne. You don't own anything and you haven't proven anything either. But I already know that you only see what you want to see. You ain't fooling me though...


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564606814340538368they never seem to do much on the weekends negotiating wise


I sometimes think that fat Dan is just a Troll stuck at his desk.. browsing through the internet lol He changes like the wind


----------



## quincy k

MEXAMELAC said:


> I remember you once told me, you were living in Mexico. With all the decapitating you've been doing, I wouldn't be surprised if you're out there working with some of those Cartels :lol:


floyd offered paq 40mm for a fight that paq will probably make 80mm

paq didnt take the 40...see he doesnt want to fight floyd because he knows hell lose. this proves it!

fuken flomos


----------



## MEXAMELAC

quincy k said:


> floyd offered paq 40mm for a fight that paq will probably make 80mm
> 
> paq didnt take the 40...see he doesnt want to fight floyd because he knows hell lose. this proves it!
> 
> fuken flomos


Their logic is embarrassing. They can't even do simple math quincy :verysad.

It is what it is.


----------



## DobyZhee

Wait for the floodgates.."Pac's gonna get his ass kicked" when in reality he's gonna run after he feels that Pacquiao punch


----------



## Reppin501

Tko6 said:


> I've always maintained that Pac brings something Floyd wants no part of, for ANY money, and if he does relent it will only be because the likes of Showtime give him no choice or Pac becomes shot. I've never seen a supposedly great fighter come up with so many different excuses for a fight not happening, it's actually quite an achievement in itself.


So you say Floyd deserves no credit for beating this version of Manny, then turn around and say Floyd doesn't want any part of Manny because he's such a threat...makes no sense at all.


----------



## Concrete

Tko6 said:


> A judge already ruled on the PED issue and the innuendo that was suggested by Floyd and his team. As for Floyd 'never' turning up to court, he was called as a witness and performed so badly that the judge ruled on the spot that he had to pay Pac's legal costs, and subsequently had to settle an undisclosed fee and issue a grovelling apology, this is all public record. It wasn't the kind of stuff you see on TV where both sides settled before it got to court because it was cheaper for all involved, Floyd thought he could weasel his way out of it on the stand and he got butt-fucked. Anything before or after that is just Floyd being Floyd, one ridiculous/childish demand after another, and even if Pac did agree to the testing (which he did eventually), what's to stop Floyd demanding something else (as he usually does eventually)? At this point I'm not surprised if Arum wants nothing to do with him, he's used to dealing with adults and serious businessmen.





quincy k said:


> i know that you are directing your post at someone else but this is just wrong.
> 
> *â€œFloyd Mayweather Jr., Floyd Mayweather Sr., Roger Mayweather and Mayweather Promotions wish to make it clear that they never intended to claim that Manny Pacquiao has used or is using any performance enhancing drugs, nor are they aware of any evidence that Manny Pacquiao has used performance enhancing drugs. Manny Pacquiao is a great champion, and no one should construe any of our prior remarks as claiming that Manny Pacquiao has used performance enhancing drugs.â€
> 
> *_do you really think that floyd wanted to issue this public statement with his foot shoved deep inside his mouth with paqs foot in his azz? do you really think that floyd wanted everyone to know that he was asked by paq to produce his three allegedly failed USADA PED tests which he never provided implying that he tested positive on three seperate occasions?
> 
> of course floyd took the defamation lawsuit seriously.
> 
> he just so happened to seriously get his azz kicked.
> 
> floyd hates to lose to paq in anything. he wants to defeat manny so badly that he used jmms ko over paq as his own in some demented manner which marquez all but told mayweather that his victory was proprietary
> 
> __*"Floyd should stop posting videos and pictures of me knocking out Manny," said Marquez on ESPN Deportes.*_
> 
> _*"He should fight him first, prove he is the best not just talk but beat the man considered the best pound-for- pound [fighter] for many years, Manny Pacquiao."*_


8
Mayweather missed like the first 4 court appearances, I remember someone posting an article how the judge was pissed that Mayweather was wasting there time. Regardless Pac sued Mayweather for defamation which has meant nothing in the grand scheme of things. Doesn't justify Pac turning down a 14 day cut off and leaving to fight Clottey. If Mayweather were to have accepted the 30 day cut off Pac wanted then all of a sudden Pac's *principals* would have went right out the window.

When testing was first offered and Roach said no problem there were no issues. It wasn't until they backed out ( after everything else was agreed to weeks later, and they offered there own stipulation of 10 mil per pound which was accepted) Then started acting suspicious as hell. Rumblings out of Pac's camp that he was scared of needles or how blood weakens him. They did more to defame themselves then Mayweather ever did. They should have sued themselves for how poorly they handled it. Of course that suspicious behavior is going to make Mayweather believe that Pac actually was on roids and make him up the pressure. If Pac's camp from the door told Mayweather they needed a cut off giving a valid explanation then maybe things would have been different. But they got defensive, made up a bunch of bull shit, acted guilty as hell, then ran and sued.


----------



## Concrete

freelaw said:


> That's just not true man.
> 
> If Floyd had fought the beast Pac was in 09 or so he would have got full credit from me and a great most of the boxing world. You will always find a few dorks a fighter will never satisfy no matter how great he is but it's not what we'rwe're dealing with here. Floyd, in comparison with other boxing greats, is genuinely a narcissistic queen that cherishes his 0 and health to the point that it's more important to him than true challenges, testing himself or legacy. That's why he 'doesn't give a shit' and whether he's right or wrong in doing this, y'all should come to understand and admit it.


09 would have been to early, 2010 after he defeated Cotto was the best time since he was able to establish himself as a legit top WW.

History when it comes to Mayweather is more on my side then yours. Mayweather would get the same credit for Pac as he did for Chico or Canelo. For the first couple of months Mayweather fans will hold bragging rights then by the same time next yr not many people would care anymore and it will be about the next guy he is *ducking*. If he fights Pac then he ducked Mosley. Chico was the favorite in his fight vs Mayweather, he was prime, held 30 kos and was feared throughout the division. Yet Mayweather legacy is still in question. He jumped up to JMW to fight Hoya when he was weighing 147 on fight night vs WWs. He immediately fought Castillo after moving up a division.


----------



## DobyZhee

Reppin501 said:


> So you say Floyd deserves no credit for beating this version of Manny, then turn around and say Floyd doesn't want any part of Manny because he's such a threat...makes no sense at all.


It would be a credit into himself if he got in the ring


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

Flomos should have no reason to come back to this thread until this fight is made. They're chief just got buttfucked.


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> well, the 40mm is more of an insult than a starting point. if you were trying to sell your house that had neighborhood comps for 500k and some idiot offered you 250k would that be considered a starting point in the art of negotiations?
> 
> most people would think that is the starting point in the art of being an idiot.
> 
> now, about that "tune-up" after a sixteen month exodus from the self-proclaimed TBE
> 
> 
>  1987-04-06158Marvin Hagler158ï¿½*62*-*2*-*2*
> 
> Caesars Palace, Outdoor Arena, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWSD1212
>  referee: Richard Steele | judge: Jose Juan Guerra 118-110 | judge: Lou Filippo 113-115 | judge: Dave Moretti 115-113
> WBC World middleweight title 1984-05-11149Kevin Howard150ï¿½*20*-*4*-*1*
> 
> DCU Center, Worcester, Massachusetts, USAWTKO910
> 
> damn, three years away from the sport and not only does leonard, who would never be a complete fuken douchebag and proclaim to the TBE in the history of boxing, fight one of the top guys in the sport but he jumps up two weight classes to do so!
> 
> a guy(hagler) that had stopped 12 of his last 13 opponents no less!
> 
> wtf?


I know this is a different scenario, but if you watch SharkTank, you'll see people come in there asking for crazy shit. 500K for 25% equity of their business. They'll come out of the deal with 100K for 40% and things similar to that. The only difference between the negotiations now and in 2012 is that Manny actually made a counter offer time time around.

and I don't think it's fair to hold Mayweather to Leonard's standard. He's not as great as Leonard. Even so, fighting the #3 welterweight isn't that bad of a tuneup. Andre Ward asked for a tuneup against Caleb Truax in 2013.



DobyZhee said:


> Get straight A's and tell your advisor you been good boy (no racist) for the trip to Vegas.
> 
> WHHOOOOHHHHH!!


:yep I'll call my cousin tomorrow and see if he can hook me up with tickets



MEXAMELAC said:


> Awww I'm sorry. I didn't know 2 paragraphs were essays for you. I didn't know you struggled to read. Wait....is that you FLoyd??? Oh shit!! Is that really you bruh??
> 
> "Owned me"? Poor guy :lol:. You struggle to break down simple news articles mayne. You don't own anything and you haven't proven anything either. But I already know that you only see what you want to see. You ain't fooling me though...


well if I have to read multiple paragraphs from multiple people, then yeah they'll start becoming essays. And I don't care to really debate or argue with you because you never say anything worth value, you have a hard time getting to the point (thus the essays), and you'll dismiss any facts that you don't like and replace it with your own made up opinion.


----------



## bballchump11

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Flomos should have no reason to come back to this thread until this fight is made. They're chief just got buttfucked.


Who's the chief? Floyd.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

bballchump11 said:


> Who's the chief? Floyd.


Floyd and yourself. Chief Flomo.


----------



## bballchump11

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Floyd and yourself. Chief Flomo.


Ok so what are you talking about again?

:lol: I love how everybody likes to pick fights with me too.


----------



## ElKiller

bballchump11 said:


> Ok so what are you talking about again?
> 
> :lol: I love how everybody likes to pick fights with me too.


You're like the retarded kid everyone likes to pick on.:conf But it's all in good fun.:deal


----------



## bballchump11

ElKiller said:


> You're like the retarded kid everyone likes to pick on.:conf But it's all in good fun.:deal


it's funny that every great team, athlete, celebrity is also a polarizing one also. The Yankees has the most fans and most haters. I can be voted the best poster by people who's opinions I actually give a fuck about and then be despised by fat, emo losers like yourself :yep. Yeah you can go ahead and call me the New England Patriots. :deal


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

bballchump11 said:


> it's funny that every great team, athlete, celebrity is also a polarizing one also. The Yankees has the most fans and most haters. I can be voted the best poster by people who's opinions I actually give a fuck about and then be despised by fat, emo losers like yourself :yep. Yeah you can go ahead and call me the New England Patriots. :deal


Chief Flomo. You think you're so cool posting other users private self photos. Just goes to show how much little class you have... but that can't be blamed on you when your parents were running around wild through the crack era of the 80s and 90s when they had you..You are just extension of that scum from that era.


----------



## bballchump11

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Chief Flomo. You think you're so cool posting other users private self photos. Just goes to show how much little class you have... but that can't be blamed on you when your parents were running around wild through the crack era of the 80s and 90s when they had you..You are just extension of that scum from that era.


Don't get worried, I won't post your pictures on here dickbreath. It's funny when all you have to do is post a picture of somebody and it embarrasses them. Like how ugly can you be? :rofl 
"No! don't show everybody how ugly I am"

run along now you insignificant pile of shit.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Chief Flomo. You think you're so cool posting other users private self photos. Just goes to show how much little class you have... but that can't be blamed on you when your parents were running around wild through the crack era of the 80s and 90s when they had you..You are just extension of that scum from that era.


He's a *** named Zachary. Many of his friends know he's gay.


----------



## bballchump11

Bjj_Boxer said:


> He's a *** named Zachary. Many of his friends know he's gay.


yeah lets talk about gay. Gay is wrapping your legs around another man's neck and think that means you won something. No man, that won you a trip to the aids clinic. You filthy, homosexual, abomination.

What type of ****** shit is this? Seriously?










Bernard Hopkins- "Me personally, I'm not gonna pay tickets to watch two men with panties on sweating, nuts in their face... To me it's a gay porno."
"I can't see a grown man sitting there with a couple of guy friends, watching two guys with panties on, wrestling, sweating."


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> yeah lets talk about gay. Gay is wrapping your legs around another man's neck and think that means you won something. No man, that won you a trip to the aids clinic. You filthy, homosexual, abomination.
> 
> What type of ****** shit is this? Seriously?












You mad Zachary?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

bballchump11 said:


> yeah lets talk about gay. Gay is wrapping your legs around another man's neck and think that means you won something. No man, that won you a trip to the aids clinic. You filthy, homosexual, abomination.
> 
> What type of ****** shit is this? Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernard Hopkins- "Me personally, I'm not gonna pay tickets to watch two men with panties on sweating, nuts in their face... To me it's a gay porno."
> "I can't see a grown man sitting there with a couple of guy friends, watching two guys with panties on, wrestling, sweating."


Are you being serious or sarcastic with this shit, bball? Cuz if you're serious, you should know better than this, man. Seriously.


----------



## El-Terrible

You know, most people acknowledge where Arum contributed to not getting this fight done in the past, even most "Pactards".
but calling $40m a start to negotiations is just reaching beyond belief. Espinoza's offer of 65-35 with $40m UP FRONT, which he says Arum didn't respond to, is called a starting point. Manny Pacquiao IS a PPV star, he has regularly done well over 1m, he's a global icon! It's his name in the mix which elevates this fight to the record breaking numbers people predict. Hell, even a 70-30 is a starting point. But a $40m offer, with no PPV upside, and you expect that to be considered a valid starting offer? You need to stop, you're taking the fanboy thing to another level with that one. It was a troll-like offer. As was the whole Pacquiao's on PEDs, which Floyd pretty much admitted was trolling on a recent FloydHype interview.

Rafael's sources say Floyd's continually moving the goalposts. Arum has said the same thing, says he signs off on something, and the term comes back changed again. Says in his 50 years promoting he's never dealt with anything like this. Floyd is a megalomaniac, an unsavoury, insecure individual who must control everything, particularly when it comes to Pacquiao. He treats the PAcquiao fight as if it's his last. The whole side A/side B thing is bullshit also. Pacquiao as of now, cannot be compared to the name Mayweather had when he fought DLH, had he even had a PPV at that point? This clinging on to his Macau PPVs is more smoke n' mirrors, look at his Bradley PPV

Stop blindly defending, it's this that allows Mayweather to arrogantly continue to rip off the boxing public. There is more than enough evidence to suggest here that right now, as many always thought, Floyd is the hold-up. In the same way he's always been the hold up, either on his own or with Bob sometimes helping him out. The only thing Arum has done is lie about contracts being signed, but as DLH has shown, you can take that as putting pressure on the guy who keeps changing the terms!


----------



## Jonnybravo

why y'all picking on bball?


----------



## JohnAnthony

These next few days are Crucial!!!!


----------



## knowimuch

I'm going to simulate the May vs Pac tonight on Fight Night Round 4, anyone who wants to see it pay 5 dollar/euro/whatever for the lÌ¶iÌ¶vÌ¶eÌ¶sÌ¶tÌ¶rÌ¶eÌ¶aÌ¶mÌ¶ ppv. 10 dollar and you get to pick an undercard fight


----------



## knowimuch

BoxingGenius27 said:


> So what's the latest issues that need to be resolved between the fighters?
> 
> Does anyone even know


Floyd wanted pink skittles in the dressing room and Pac wants blue one's:conf


----------



## quincy k

Concrete said:


> 8
> Mayweather missed like the first 4 court appearances, I remember someone posting an article how the judge was pissed that Mayweather was wasting there time. Regardless Pac sued Mayweather for defamation which has meant nothing in the grand scheme of things. Doesn't justify Pac turning down a 14 day cut off and leaving to fight Clottey. If Mayweather were to have accepted the 30 day cut off Pac wanted then all of a sudden Pac's *principals* would have went right out the window.
> 
> When testing was first offered and Roach said no problem there were no issues. It wasn't until they backed out ( after everything else was agreed to weeks later, and they offered there own stipulation of 10 mil per pound which was accepted) Then started acting suspicious as hell. Rumblings out of Pac's camp that he was scared of needles or how blood weakens him. They did more to defame themselves then Mayweather ever did. They should have sued themselves for how poorly they handled it. Of course that suspicious behavior is going to make Mayweather believe that Pac actually was on roids and make him up the pressure. If Pac's camp from the door told Mayweather they needed a cut off giving a valid explanation then maybe things would have been different. But they got defensive, made up a bunch of bull shit, acted guilty as hell, then ran and sued.


paq and arum had a problem with usada and did not feel that they would be an impartial testing establishment and favoring maywether...a theory later to be proven valid as floyd failed three PED sample A tests and was never asked to provide a sample B test by said agency and was given some sort of waiver(once a fighter tests positive for a sample A a sample B test is then normally required this not being the case with floyd who had USADA under retainer).

furthermore, it is believed that neither of his opponents that were to be participating in their fight with floyd were made aware of his three failed sample A tests.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> I know this is a different scenario, but if you watch SharkTank, you'll see people come in there asking for crazy shit. 500K for 25% equity of their business. They'll come out of the deal with 100K for 40% and things similar to that. The only difference between the negotiations now and in 2012 is that Manny actually made a counter offer time time around.
> 
> and I don't think it's fair to hold Mayweather to Leonard's standard. He's not as great as Leonard. Even so, fighting the #3 welterweight isn't that bad of a tuneup. Andre Ward asked for a tuneup against Caleb Truax in 2013.
> 
> :yep I'll call my cousin tomorrow and see if he can hook me up with tickets
> 
> well if I have to read multiple paragraphs from multiple people, then yeah they'll start becoming essays. And I don't care to really debate or argue with you because you never say anything worth value, you have a hard time getting to the point (thus the essays), and you'll dismiss any facts that you don't like and replace it with your own made up opinion.


both paq and floyd knew the fight was valued at 200-300mm. floyds 40mm offer to paq has absolutely no credibility or validity to those claiming that he has tried to make the fight with paq because the offer by most people wouldnt even be considered to be lo-balling but actually insulting

yes, floyd wouldve lost to curry, leonard, mccallum and winky and wouldve been in complete survival mode against hearns and norris. maybe goes 50/50 with prime forrest, dlh, mosely, quartey and tito

imo, he has asterisks on every fight at 140 and above except for dlh and alvarez.

nowhere near TBE


----------



## Jonnybravo

floyd has done his best to make the fight, its the pac/arum crew putting all the roadblocks up. wake up and smell the coffee!


----------



## JohnAnthony

Jonnybravo said:


> floyd has done his best to make the fight, its the pac/arum crew putting all the roadblocks up. wake up and smell the coffee!


What Roadblocks have they put up?


----------



## Jonnybravo

JohnAnthony said:


> What Roadblocks have they put up?


$40 million is there why not take the fight and sign the contract?


----------



## JohnAnthony

Jonnybravo said:


> $40 million is there why not take the fight and sign the contract?


What you on about?

All reports Say Manny has agreed to everything.


----------



## Jonnybravo

JohnAnthony said:


> What you on about?
> 
> All reports Say Manny has agreed to everything.


Reports dont mean shit, we need concrete proof or its just conjecture!


----------



## quincy k

JohnAnthony said:


> What Roadblocks have they put up?


a left hook that ktfo cold ricky hatton, the fighter that floyd sr trained to beat paq






and two right hands that for all intents and purposes ended cottos night in the fourth round


----------



## JohnAnthony

Jonnybravo said:


> Reports dont mean shit, we need concrete proof or its just conjecture!


so what road blocks are they putting up?


----------



## sugarshane_24

quincy k said:


> a left hook that ktfo cold ricky hatton, the fighter that floyd sr trained to beat paq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and two right hands that for all intents and purposes ended cottos night in the fourth round


That's a very unreasonable roadblock mind you. :lol:


----------



## knockout artist

Read through the last few pages of this thread but they don't make much sense, just lots of personal arguing

Does anyone know what the current road blocks are to this fight happening? Is it floyd, manny, arum, haymon or the networks?


----------



## JohnAnthony

knockout artist said:


> Read through the last few pages of this thread but they don't make much sense, just lots of personal arguing
> 
> Does anyone know what the current road blocks are to this fight happening? Is it floyd, manny, arum, haymon or the networks?


Good Question. Im finding it impossible to understand.

HBO and Showtime are saying theres issues with the fighters.

The Fighters are saying its the networks that still need to sort things out.

So who knows.


----------



## bballchump11

knockout artist said:


> Read through the last few pages of this thread but they don't make much sense, just lots of personal arguing
> 
> Does anyone know what the current road blocks are to this fight happening? Is it floyd, manny, arum, haymon or the networks?


it's not really any specific road blocks, it's just a very long road that they have to travel. Like Dan Rafeal put it, HBO and Showtime are two large 100's of million dollar companies and even if they sat there in a room and agreed on everything, it would still take a long time to put everything down on paper.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog

Theyve somehow managed to move this more into the who gives a fuck stage.

In the words of Larry Merchant, wake me up when something happen.


----------



## El-Terrible

bballchump11 said:


> it's not really any specific road blocks, it's just a very long road that they have to travel. Like Dan Rafeal put it, HBO and Showtime are two large 100's of million dollar companies and even if they sat there in a room and agreed on everything, it would still take a long time to put everything down on paper.


Dan Rafael also said that Top Rank agree to terms outlined by the Mayweather camp in the deal memos, and once agreed and they are sent back, the Mayweather camp then changes those already agreed upon terms once again. This is why the fighters have yet to finalise a deal, because of the ever changing conditions Mayweather sets depending on what mood he's in - again, this is from Dan Rafael.

On the network side, it would appear HBO and Showtime are pretty close to having a deal.


----------



## knockout artist

bballchump11 said:


> it's not really any specific road blocks, it's just a very long road that they have to travel. Like Dan Rafeal put it, HBO and Showtime are two large 100's of million dollar companies and even if they sat there in a room and agreed on everything, it would still take a long time to put everything down on paper.


Thanks, does dan Rafael have any idea of what the key issues are? is it petty issues like who will announce the fight, who can re broadcast it, who can do what documentaries etc? Or is it money issues? Or a combination of both?

I'd love to just say 50/50 straight down the middle for everything and everyone, but it's never that simple, and if I was Mayweather or Showtime I wouldn't accept 50/50n


----------



## JohnAnthony

knockout artist said:


> Thanks, does dan Rafael have any idea of what the key issues are? is it petty issues like who will announce the fight, who can re broadcast it, who can do what documentaries etc? Or is it money issues? Or a combination of both?
> 
> I'd love to just say 50/50 straight down the middle for everything and everyone, but it's never that simple, and if I was Mayweather or Showtime I wouldn't accept 50/50n


I think 50/50 for networks seems fair, because even though they have the bigger name (Mayweather) HBO have the bigger Audience Reach. But that could be one of the reasons they cant agree.


----------



## JohnAnthony

El-Terrible said:


> Dan Rafael also said that Top Rank agree to terms outlined by the Mayweather camp in the deal memos, and once agreed and they are sent back, th*e Mayweather camp then changes those already agreed upon terms once again*. This is why the fighters have yet to finalise a deal, because of the ever changing conditions Mayweather sets depending on what mood he's in - again, this is from Dan Rafael.
> 
> On the network side, it would appear HBO and Showtime are pretty close to having a deal.


This doesnt suprise me. To me , Everytime Manny's side accept a demand, a new one comes straight over the top. If they accepted to FULL OSDT with USADA 6 years ago, im convinced the fight still wouldnt have happened. There'd have been another demand.


----------



## knockout artist

JohnAnthony said:


> I think 50/50 for networks seems fair, because even though they have the bigger name (Mayweather) HBO have the bigger Audience Reach. But that could be one of the reasons they cant agree.


That's an interesting way of putting it with HBO having the larger audience, how much by? The way I see it Mayweather and Showtime have done the biggest numbers in the last couple of years


----------



## JohnAnthony

knockout artist said:


> That's an interesting way of putting it with HBO having the larger audience, how much by? The way I see it Mayweather and Showtime have done the biggest numbers in the last couple of years


Yes Mayweather has done better than pac in recent years.

But then on the other hand HBO has more subscribers than showtime, and an average HBO event will do better numbers than an average showtime event.

probably explains one reason why they might be struggling to agree


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> Dan Rafael also said that Top Rank agree to terms outlined by the Mayweather camp in the deal memos, and once agreed and they are sent back, the Mayweather camp then changes those already agreed upon terms once again. This is why the fighters have yet to finalise a deal, because of the ever changing conditions Mayweather sets depending on what mood he's in - again, this is from Dan Rafael.
> 
> On the network side, it would appear HBO and Showtime are pretty close to having a deal.


yeah lets not pick and choose what you want to hear. They said that some of those terms sent from Team Mayweather weren't from Mayweather himself and that he never agreed to them. Yeah it's Floyd's fault for not getting his team on the same page, but he's not moving the goal post.

Nice try though


----------



## bballchump11

knockout artist said:


> Thanks, does dan Rafael have any idea of what the key issues are? is it petty issues like who will announce the fight, who can re broadcast it, who can do what documentaries etc? Or is it money issues? Or a combination of both?
> 
> I'd love to just say 50/50 straight down the middle for everything and everyone, but it's never that simple, and if I was Mayweather or Showtime I wouldn't accept 50/50n


Nobody involved really wants to get too specific on what the issues are, but the broadcast team and the fight replay were some of them. As of now, I read that Jim Lampley will be the play by play guy and Al Bernstein is the senior analyst. Then Kellerman and Jim Grey will be the interviewers. 
I haven't heard anything about there being money issues except from Karceno's sources who obviously you would take with a grain of salt.

But on the money front, somebody raised a good point. If Mayweather is getting 60/40, Showtime could possibly be asking for the same, especially since they have to pay Mayweather


----------



## JohnAnthony

bballchump11 said:


> yeah lets not pick and choose what you want to hear. They said that some of those terms sent from Team Mayweather weren't from Mayweather himself and that he never agreed to them. Yeah it's Floyd's fault for not getting his team on the same page, but he's not moving the goal post.
> 
> Nice try though


If what your saying is true. (Which i personally doubt) it (1) is very poor form by team mayweather and (2) it is moving the goal post Again for the 1000th time by Team Mayweather Still.

Mayweather: 14 day testing 
Manny: OK
Mayweather: 7 Day Testing
Manny: Ok
Mayweather Same Day Testing
Manny: Ok
Mayweather: 50/50
Manny Ok
MaywetherL 55/45
Manny Ok
Mayweather 60/40
Manny Ok
Maywether: This Date this Venue, Non Negotiable!!!!
Manny Ok

Mayweather Uh Oh........ Sack Your Promoter, Take Less Money, Running out of ideas Aggggghhhhhhhhh


----------



## bjl12

JohnAnthony said:


> I think 50/50 for networks seems fair, because even though they have the bigger name (Mayweather) HBO have the bigger Audience Reach. But that could be one of the reasons they cant agree.


Well for Showtime it would not be in their interests to do this. They want to use Mayweather as a motivation for people to subscribe to their station so they likely won't ever agree to 50/50


----------



## bjl12

JohnAnthony said:


> If what your saying is true. (Which i personally doubt) it (1) is very poor form by team mayweather and (2) it is moving the goal post Again for the 1000th time by Team Mayweather Still.
> 
> Mayweather: 14 day testing
> Manny: OK
> Mayweather: 7 Day Testing
> Manny: Ok
> Mayweather Same Day Testing
> Manny: Ok
> *Mayweather: 50/50
> Manny Ok
> *MaywetherL 55/45
> Manny Ok
> Mayweather 60/40
> Manny Ok
> Maywether: This Date this Venue, Non Negotiable!!!!
> Manny Ok
> 
> Mayweather Uh Oh........ Sack Your Promoter, Take Less Money, Running out of ideas Aggggghhhhhhhhh


This post sums you up. Again, I could care less about Fraud MayRunner, but I hate PacFUCKS much, much, much more.

Manny did not "okay" the 14 day testing. Instead he ran for dear life for YEARS: blood weakens me, afraid of needles, need 24 day cutoff
Manny then needed 9 months for a cut to heal from JMM 3 and an outdoor stadium to host the fight
Manny then then rejected the $40 million offer (not saying this was a bad choice) and *chose* not to continue negotiations because of the perceived lowball offer
Manny and Arum then signed imaginary contracts and pleaded with the press for Floyd to sign his contract. Kevin Iole and Dan Rafael would later debunk the whole thing by explaining there never were any contracts

Yes Fraud Runweather has been definitively guilty of ducking and dodging. I don't have to go into detail about the specifics of when and where because you have a goddamn notebook of that stuff, but it's important (for me) to reminded you stupid fucks that your idol PED/PACFUCK MEOW is just as guilty at certain points in time.

Also, where are the sources that say Mayweather is holding things up during this negotiation? Last I checked it was Manny/Arum/Konz lying about contracts. I haven't been keeping up with this shitshow so I honestly don't know what's been going on. I did see Floyd's random video clip - not sure wtf that was supposed to mean, but how do we know whose at fault here? Not asking for your twisted/shitty logic, just some objective sources if we have any

Edit: The highlighted part (in red) is wrong by the way. Not surprised because youre a dumb Poochiao FUCK. Pacquiao demanded 50/50 in the initial fight and MAYWEATHER agreed. In fact POOCHIAO demanded three things during the initial negotiations: $1 million penalty per pound overweight, 50/50 purse split, smaller ring size. *Floyd agreed to everything*. Floyd made one demand, that he and Manny undergo USADA OSDT. Manny could not agree to the lone demand of Floyd despite making three of his own (and Floyd accepted all).


----------



## JohnAnthony

bjl12 said:


> Well for Showtime it would not be in their interests to do this. They want to use Mayweather as a motivation for people to subscribe to their station so they likely won't ever agree to 50/50


showtime are telling everyone its hbo's fault


----------



## bjl12

JohnAnthony said:


> showtime are telling everyone its hbo's fault


...and HBO/Arum/Manny are telling everyone it's Showtime's/Mayweather's fault. What's your point?


----------



## bballchump11

JohnAnthony said:


> If what your saying is true. (Which i personally doubt) it (1) is very poor form by team mayweather and (2) it is moving the goal post Again for the 1000th time by Team Mayweather Still.
> 
> Mayweather: 14 day testing
> Manny: OK
> Mayweather: 7 Day Testing
> Manny: Ok
> Mayweather Same Day Testing
> Manny: Ok
> Mayweather: 50/50
> Manny Ok
> MaywetherL 55/45
> Manny Ok
> Mayweather 60/40
> Manny Ok
> Maywether: This Date this Venue, Non Negotiable!!!!
> Manny Ok
> 
> Mayweather Uh Oh........ Sack Your Promoter, Take Less Money, Running out of ideas Aggggghhhhhhhhh


remember that they're working through a lot of mediators. You're right it's shitty by Team Mayweather and he's in charge, so it's his fault. It's not a case of him trying to just intentionally move the goal post and put more roadblocks up. I'm glad he talked to Koncz and PAcquiao himself though, that way nothing gets lost through a middle man.


----------



## bballchump11

JohnAnthony said:


> showtime are telling everyone its hbo's fault


what's up with this frame of thinking. Negotiations are still ongoing, it's nobody's fault.


----------



## JeffJoiner

Silver lining thinking here:

Both camps have finally worked to make the fight happen. Both fighters want the fight to happen, and the public still wants the fight to happen. After Mayweather's next fight, Showtime will be out of negotiating leverage as Floyd will only have one fight left on his deal. If they don't take a percentage of the fight in September they'll run the very real, very likely risk of making nothing next Spring.


----------



## JohnAnthony

bjl12 said:


> This post sums you up. Again, I could care less about Fraud MayRunner, but I hate PacFUCKS much, much, much more.
> 
> Manny did not "okay" the 14 day testing. Instead he ran for dear life for YEARS: blood weakens me, afraid of needles, need 24 day cutoff
> Manny then needed 9 months for a cut to heal from JMM 3 and an outdoor stadium to host the fight
> Manny then then rejected the $40 million offer (not saying this was a bad choice) and *chose* not to continue negotiations because of the perceived lowball offer
> Manny and Arum then signed imaginary contracts and pleaded with the press for Floyd to sign his contract. Kevin Iole and Dan Rafael would later debunk the whole thing by explaining there never were any contracts
> 
> Yes Fraud Runweather has been definitively guilty of ducking and dodging. I don't have to go into detail about the specifics of when and where because you have a goddamn notebook of that stuff, but it's important (for me) to reminded you stupid fucks that your idol PED/PACFUCK MEOW is just as guilty at certain points in time.
> 
> Also, where are the sources that say Mayweather is holding things up during this negotiation? Last I checked it was Manny/Arum/Konz lying about contracts. I haven't been keeping up with this shitshow so I honestly don't know what's been going on. I did see Floyd's random video clip - not sure wtf that was supposed to mean, but how do we know whose at fault here? Not asking for your twisted/shitty logic, just some objective sources if we have any
> 
> Edit: The highlighted part (in red) is wrong by the way. Not surprised because youre a dumb Poochiao FUCK. Pacquiao demanded 50/50 in the initial fight and MAYWEATHER agreed. In fact POOCHIAO demanded three things during the initial negotiations: $1 million penalty per pound overweight, 50/50 purse split, smaller ring size. *Floyd agreed to everything*. Floyd made one demand, that he and Manny undergo USADA OSDT. Manny could not agree to the lone demand of Floyd despite making three of his own (and Floyd accepted all).


I have no issue with people blaming manny for the 1st negotiations falling through. he should have agreed to the testing straight away you're right about that. And i do question wether he was a clean fighter because of that.

My point is, based on all following negotiations, i believe if manny accepted it, the fight still wouldnt have been made.

Who cares if they said contract when they meant terms. They agreed/signed off on all mayweathers demands. But instead of floyd agreeing, he added more demands in, changed it and sent it back again. What do you say about that?


----------



## JohnAnthony

bballchump11 said:


> what's up with this frame of thinking. Negotiations are still ongoing, it's nobody's fault.


true.


----------



## quincy k

JeffJoiner said:


> Silver lining thinking here:
> 
> Both camps have finally worked to make the fight happen. Both fighters want the fight to happen, and the public still wants the fight to happen. After Mayweather's next fight, Showtime will be out of negotiating leverage as Floyd will only have one fight left on his deal. If they don't take a percentage of the fight in September they'll run the very real, very likely risk of making nothing next Spring.


not to mention that either fighter could lose, or worse yet kod, in their next fight.

both guys are on the wrong side of 30 and floyd struggling with a b-level maidana guarantees showtime nothing in the future.

that shot that had floyd holding on to the ropes, stiff-legged walking back to his corner in the third round, if that was a hook as opposed to straight right who knows how floyd wouldve taken it?






and if that was james kirkland throwing landing a straight left as opposed to marcos maidana straight right we probably wouldnt be talking about floyd/paq right now.

we would be talking about how floyd mayweather is going to be coming back from getting ktfo.


----------



## JeffJoiner

quincy k said:


> not to mention that either fighter could lose, or worse yet kod, in their next fight.
> 
> both guys are on the wrong side of 30 and floyd struggling with a b-level maidana guarantees showtime nothing in the future.
> 
> that shot that had floyd holding on to the ropes, stiff-legged walking back to his corner in the third round, if that was a hook as opposed to straight right who knows how floyd wouldve taken it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if that was james kirkland throwing landing a straight left as opposed to marcos maidana straight right we probably wouldnt be talking about floyd/paq right now.
> 
> we would be talking about how floyd mayweather is going to be coming back from getting ktfo.


Agreed on all points. The only way HBO and Showtime are guaranteed to make anything is to make the fight in May.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH

ElKiller said:


> You're like the retarded kid everyone likes to pick on.:conf But it's all in good fun.:deal


:cheers


----------



## ElKiller

bballchump11 said:


> what's up with this frame of thinking. Negotiations are still ongoing, it's nobody's fault.


Stop being so naive Chumper, of course it's somebody's fault. The original contract was written a while back but somebody is rejecting some of the terms or keeps asking for revisions. Time to wake the fuck up son.:-(


----------



## bballchump11

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> :cheers


Don't be passive aggressive. That's a feminine trait. If you have an issue, speak up and be direct.


----------



## bballchump11

ElKiller said:


> Stop being so naive Chumper, of course it's somebody's fault. The original contract was written a while back but somebody is rejecting some of the terms or keeps asking for revisions. Time to wake the fuck up son.:-(


you have no idea what you're talking about. Spend more time listening and reading before speaking


----------



## ElKiller

bballchump11 said:


> you have no idea what you're talking about. Spend more time listening and reading before speaking


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH

bballchump11 said:


> Don't be passive aggressive. That's a feminine trait. If you have an issue, speak up and be direct.


Someone seems to need a hug.
:gayfight2


----------



## bballchump11

You two are worthless.


----------



## DobyZhee

knockout artist said:


> Read through the last few pages of this thread but they don't make much sense, just lots of personal arguing
> 
> Does anyone know what the current road blocks are to this fight happening? Is it floyd, manny, arum, haymon or the networks?


Fight is aleady signed. Floyd just wants you chomping at the bit so you will buy the fight


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564866483889909762

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564883302574993408


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564866483889909762
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564883302574993408


Why can't I read your tweets?


----------



## Abraham

This whole saga is really starting to get boring, now.


----------



## tommygun711

Abraham said:


> This whole saga is really starting to get boring, now.


:rofl you're just NOW realizing that? It's been boring since 2010


----------



## tliang1000

Abraham said:


> This whole saga is really starting to get boring, now.


it ls like


:nod
:-(
:happy
:sad2

:cheers
atsch


----------



## 2manyusernames

Abraham said:


> This whole saga is really starting to get boring, now.


Said everybody years ago...


----------



## Tko6

Just a thought, but if Floyd filming the hotel meeting was illegal (which it looks like it was), that's some serious leverage to use against him. I'm not saying he should get screwed in negotiations, but it might make him more willing to get this shit sorted.


----------



## tliang1000

Tko6 said:


> Just a thought, but if Floyd filming the hotel meeting was illegal (which it looks like it was), that's some serious leverage to use against him. I'm not saying he should get screwed in negotiations, but it might make him more willing to get this shit sorted.


Man you are about gay.
Pacturds are all about suing.

Also, how do you know that it was Floyd people who filmed him. He went into the hotel by myself and met with pac and his wife from what i have read so shouldn't jinkee be in trouble then?


----------



## bballchump11

DobyZhee said:


> Why can't I read your tweets?


it's nothing really important. It's Lance Pugmire saying that he believes that HBO and Showtime are continuing talks today and Rafeal saying that the threat level of the fight happening is at orange still


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## Tko6

tliang1000 said:


> Man you are about gay.
> Pacturds are all about suing.
> 
> Also, how do you know that it was Floyd people who filmed him. He went into the hotel by myself and met with pac and his wife from what i have read so shouldn't jinkee be in trouble then?


http://www.dmlp.org/legal-guide/state-law-recording

'When must you get permission from everyone involved before recording?

Eleven states require the consent of every party to a phone call or conversation in order to make the recording lawful. These "two-party consent" laws have been adopted in California, Connecticut,* Florida*, Illinois, Maryland, Massachusetts, Montana, New Hampshire, Pennsylvania and Washington.'

If Pac did not give permission to be recorded, Floyd or whoever was with him has committed a crime, and then Floyd posted the evidence on his own Instagram atsch If you think Pac's team will that slide, you're even more of a clown than I thought.


----------



## DobyZhee

Tko6 said:


> Just a thought, but if Floyd filming the hotel meeting was illegal (which it looks like it was), that's some serious leverage to use against him. I'm not saying he should get screwed in negotiations, but it might make him more willing to get this shit sorted.


Manny ain't stupid, that door was open for a reason


----------



## DobyZhee

Tko6 said:


> Just a thought, but if Floyd filming the hotel meeting was illegal (which it looks like it was), that's some serious leverage to use against him. I'm not saying he should get screwed in negotiations, but it might make him more willing to get this shit sorted.


Manny ain't stupid, that door was open for a reason


----------



## Mable

Maybe it's already signed and they're just building suspense..
...or maybe they're going to announce it on valentines day as a special gift to fans around the world?...
or..or... maybe Floyd and Pacquiao both, don't, 
but... basketball.. face to face? umm..
have.. arum? Signed.. erm..
..meeting. 
Moonves?
Espinooooooh FUCKING FORGET IT.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

Keep up the faith guys. This fight WILL happen.


----------



## Tko6

Nicked from the shittiest of shitty sites:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564620623784054784
I bet lawyers and Showtime have been wailing on Floyd's ass all day.


----------



## Wansen

Tko6 said:


> Nicked from the shittiest of shitty sites:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564620623784054784
> I bet lawyers and Showtime have been wailing on Floyd's ass all day.


Nice find.

Manny's right wrist lump looks gnarly.


----------



## El-Terrible

bballchump11 said:


> remember that they're working through a lot of mediators. You're right it's shitty by Team Mayweather and he's in charge, so it's his fault. It's not a case of him trying to just intentionally move the goal post and put more roadblocks up. I'm glad he talked to Koncz and PAcquiao himself though, that way nothing gets lost through a middle man.


How do you know? If anything it sounds exactly what it is. If I want to stall that's exactly what I'd do - keep things ticking over on the backburner while he finishes some other negotiation. Invent new terms that require more back and forth, take my time responding. Amazing how the most likely scenario you are happy to ignore if it doesn't put Mayweather in a good light


----------



## Tko6

El-Terrible said:


> How do you know? If anything it sounds exactly what it is. If I want to stall that's exactly what I'd do - keep things ticking over on the backburner while he finishes some other negotiation. Invent new terms that require more back and forth, take my time responding. Amazing how the most likely scenario you are happy to ignore if it doesn't put Mayweather in a good light


Floyd will have outlined to his team the bare minimum he expects in terms of split, venue, ring-walks, gummy bears, etc. Hopefully it's just down to fine-tuning and praying that Floyd doesn't change his mind on his favourite coloured M&Ms in the mean time.


----------



## church11

If it wasn't such a slow few weeks for boxing this whole waiting game wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## bballchump11

Tko6 said:


> Nicked from the shittiest of shitty sites:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564620623784054784
> I bet lawyers and Showtime have been wailing on Floyd's ass all day.


Ellie Sechback mentioned that Floyd called Manny over the weekend, and I started looking for a source. Thanks for posting that. Is that Manny's assistant?


----------



## Tko6

bballchump11 said:


> Ellie Sechback mentioned that Floyd called Manny over the weekend, and I started looking for a source. Thanks for posting that. Is that Manny's assistant?


No idea, this is his Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/david.sisson.92

He's jogging with Pac in the main pic and posts about Pac a lot. I think he plays basketball for Pac's team or summat.


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> How do you know? If anything it sounds exactly what it is. If I want to stall that's exactly what I'd do - keep things ticking over on the backburner while he finishes some other negotiation. Invent new terms that require more back and forth, take my time responding. Amazing how the most likely scenario you are happy to ignore if it doesn't put Mayweather in a good light


See this is what I mean. Rafeal said that in the damn interview that you quoted.


----------



## JeffJoiner

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Keep up the faith guys. This fight WILL happen.


I love this attitude. Even after all these years, boxing fans keep the faith.

We're either the most optimistic lot or about the dumbest fans on Earth.


----------



## Leftsmash

quincy k said:


> yes, floyd wouldve lost to curry, leonard, mccallum and winky and wouldve been in complete survival mode against hearns and norris. maybe goes 50/50 with prime forrest, dlh, mosely, quartey and tito
> 
> imo, he has asterisks on every fight at 140 and above except for dlh and alvarez.
> 
> nowhere near TBE


It's funny that you keep mentioning these Fighters and TBE because Bball had made no mention of the likes of Winky, Curry and the rest of the 80s elite.
And no one is saying he is TBE either :lol: so who is this addressed to?


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

bballchump11 said:


> Don't get worried, I won't post your pictures on here dickbreath. It's funny when all you have to do is post a picture of somebody and it embarrasses them. Like how ugly can you be? :rofl
> "No! don't show everybody how ugly I am"
> 
> run along now you insignificant pile of shit.


Why don't you post a pic of yourself along with El and we'll finally decide who's truly ugly you clown.


----------



## bballchump11

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Why don't you post a pic of yourself along with El and we'll finally decide who's truly ugly you clown.


I'd absolutely love to. I'll post mine after he does


----------



## Concrete

If the May/Pac fight does get made. What are Cotto's options with Canelo & Mayweather off the table? He isn't going to fight GGG until at least after Canelo. 

Rematch with Trout?


----------



## quincy k

Leftsmash said:


> It's funny that you keep mentioning these Fighters and TBE because Bball had made no mention of the likes of Winky, Curry and the rest of the 80s elite.
> And no one is saying he is TBE either :lol: so who is this addressed to?


its not addressed to you so dont worry about it:lol:


----------



## bballchump11

Concrete said:


> If the May/Pac fight does get made. What are Cotto's options with Canelo & Mayweather off the table? He isn't going to fight GGG until at least after Canelo.
> 
> Rematch with Trout?


I heard a garbageass fight with Timothy Bradley is possible for Cotto in June.


----------



## bballchump11

meh, just put everybody in the same room and lock them there


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564957722387697664


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog

Have anyone of you ever seen the movie burn after reading? Where at the end, after the debrief of all the crazy shit that happens, jk simmons concludes that really. ..nothing happened or was accomplished. Thats what this shit is. Day in, day out, tweets, speculation, etc but nothing ever gets done


----------



## 2manyusernames

BoxingJabsBlog said:


> Have anyone of you ever seen the movie burn after reading? Where at the end, after the debrief of all the crazy shit that happens, jk simmons concludes that really. ..nothing happened or was accomplished. Thats what this shit is. Day in, day out, tweets, speculation, etc but nothing ever gets done


Your blog's not working.


----------



## Leftsmash

quincy k said:


> its not addressed to you so dont worry about it:lol:


I don't think anyone worrying I just find your fixation on "TBE" hilarious.


----------



## bballchump11

edit: I should add this


----------



## Abraham

The one and only thing that's worth keeping optimism in the middle of this bullshit is the fact that almost two weeks have passed since Team Pac's Jan 31st deadline, and they haven't moved on.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Abraham said:


> The one and only thing that's worth keeping optimism in the middle of this bullshit is the fact that almost two weeks have passed since Team Pac's Jan 31st deadline, and they haven't moved on.


it would be nice to know exactly what's holding negotiations.

All the other times we've known about the stadium, Manny's cut needing time to heal, declination of random drug testing, declination of 40m flat payment, etc... We've even heard the agreements of negotiations today (i.e. 60-40, random blood, location/date, gloves/ring, etc.). But now all of a sudden, no one wants to say what's the holdup. Why?

In other words, why did Floyd feel the need to go to Manny's hotel room? What further agreements needed to be reached between them


----------



## PetetheKing

Tko6 said:


> Nicked from the shittiest of shitty sites:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564620623784054784
> I bet lawyers and Showtime have been wailing on Floyd's ass all day.


Pac looks old and haggard there.


----------



## 2manyusernames

bballchump11 said:


> edit: I should add this


Woah. Biggest indication to me yet, that this shit is finally happening.


----------



## 2manyusernames

I mean that's it right? That's it right there. Flight's on fellas!!


----------



## bballchump11

2manyusernames said:


> I mean that's it right? That's it right there. Flight's on fellas!!


:yep  I'd say that's a good sign. I understand training and being ready, but he's not going to actually start a real 8 week training camp unless everything is a go


----------



## 2manyusernames

bballchump11 said:


> :yep  I'd say that's a good sign. I understand training and being ready, but he's not going to actually start a real 8 week training camp unless everything is a go


Exactamente amigo!


----------



## Abraham

I don't trust that caption. Guys on here are acting like we haven't been here already. Some indication that it's on, then...disappointment.


----------



## Tko6

C'mon you magnificent bastards, I want to post in the official prediction thread.


----------



## elterrible

""I think if Floyd Mayweather really wants to fight him, he would be announcing it right now."


Mayweather's last two May fights were officially announced after February 20th. Bhop doesnt know what he is talking about, he is just ass kissing Oscar.


----------



## Kid Generic Alias

elterrible said:


> ""I think if Floyd Mayweather really wants to fight him, he would be announcing it right now."
> 
> Mayweather's last two May fights were officially announced after February 20th. Bhop doesnt know what he is talking about, he is just ass kissing Oscar.


Against Guerrero and Maidana. :lol:

His fights with Cotto and Alvarez were both announced over three months in advance.


----------



## Mal

This fight's been brewing for half a decade. A fight of this magnitude doesn't need 3 months of promotions. It could be announced a month prior and still sell like hot cakes.


----------



## El-Terrible

Hopkins is right regarding them having to announce it soon. A couple of ridiculous points he makes:

1) He compares this, a fight which has had 6 years of non-stop free publicity, to Maidana, a guy who has beaten no good legitimate 140 or 147 opponent (anyone who says Morales needs to leave this forum, I will assume most of you not dumb enough to mention Broner).

2) He says he thinks he will save Pacquiao until last. This isn't something you can put away for a rainy day. If the Marquez fight teaches you anything, it's that anything can happen. I'm sure had Pacquiao beaten Marquez the pressure would have been extreme for Mayweather to start negotiations. Pacquiao might lose his next fight, Mayweather might lose his next fight. The time to cash in is now, while it's once again in public demand.

Sometimes Hopkins talks sense, other times he has pure tunnel vision in his views


----------



## El-Terrible

This fight is a done deal, I would just be very surprised (but not shocked) at any alternative at this point. Pacquiao talking training, sparring, says announcement pending. Arum has gone quiet, Mayweather promoting his new app promising Pacquiao updates (good promotion for it, to announce the fight there)...both parties are very invested in it at this point...


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

JeffJoiner said:


> I love this attitude. Even after all these years, boxing fans keep the faith.
> 
> We're either the most optimistic lot or about the dumbest fans on Earth.


Probably more dumb than anything. But gotta have hope :lol:


----------



## JohnAnthony

What's the prize for the 1st person to report the fight either confirmed or completely dead!


----------



## El-Terrible

JohnAnthony said:


> What's the prize for the 1st person to report the fight either confirmed or completely dead!


DobyZhee has already confirmed it though? :smile


----------



## Jonnybravo

JohnAnthony said:


> What's the prize for the 1st person to report the fight either confirmed or completely dead!


They get to bum sexy sergio leoni dry no lube?


----------



## SouthpawSlayer

I just heard from my source within mayweather and pacs camp that the fight is not happening, was never close to happening and never will happen

close thread


----------



## Kalash

I just talked to my source and he said FUCK ALL YOUR SOURCES IN THE ASSHOLES


----------



## El-Terrible

Kevin Iole with the undeniable truth:

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/how-ti...gest-obstacle-for-pacman-fight-155723126.html


----------



## JohnAnthony

El-Terrible said:


> Kevin Iole with the undeniable truth:
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/how-ti...gest-obstacle-for-pacman-fight-155723126.html


this articles nothing but opinion and speculation.

I agree with it none the less.

But still, he adds nothing new here.


----------



## El-Terrible

JohnAnthony said:


> this articles nothing but opinion and speculation.
> 
> I agree with it none the less.
> 
> But still, he adds nothing new here.


Oh yeah absolutely, he adds nothing new in terms of progress to the negotiation. It is however a reminder to some who still refuse to see who the problem is, who has the power to make it happen whenever he wants.


----------



## JohnAnthony

El-Terrible said:


> Oh yeah absolutely, he adds nothing new in terms of progress to the negotiation. It is however a reminder to some who still refuse to see who the problem is, who has the power to make it happen whenever he wants.


I agree. Floyd sends his demands to Manny, Manny agrees to them all. And then Floyd instead of confirming the fight, decided to add a pile of new demands!

Floyd will fight Manny in the same way most Middleweights will fight GGG. Its a very tough fight so only if the Money and everything else is absolutely right.


----------



## 2manyusernames

My source says Doby's source is talking out of his ass.


----------



## JeffJoiner

El-Terrible said:


> Kevin Iole with the undeniable truth:
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/how-ti...gest-obstacle-for-pacman-fight-155723126.html


Like @JohnAnthony said, nothing new here. But the takeaway, IMO, is that Iole still thinks the fight will get made, just not for a couple of weeks.

Really, all this talk of "they need time to promote the fight" is bullshit, IMO. The last five years have promoted the fight. Guys in my office who rarely if ever watch boxing will know about this fight the day it's announced. News will scroll across the bottoms of every sports and news channel for a couple of days.


----------



## JeffJoiner

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Probably more dumb than anything. But gotta have hope :lol:


The thing is, when boxing comes through it is so much better than anything else. I'm a HUGE baseball fan, been to many playoff games, but nothing generates the energy of big fight night.


----------



## church11

> #MayweatherPacquiao threat level remains orange but recent tremors in the force have me ready to make drastic move to red if/when necessary.
> 
> - Dan Rafael (@danrafaelespn) February 10, 2015


----------



## ChampionsForever

This has been like the worlds most tedious roller coaster since Xmas, are they? Aren't they?


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565285091602333697
This is what I've been saying for awhile, but it's good to see somebody involved saying it


----------



## bballchump11

Michelle Joy Phelps seems to know something we don't

Michelle Joy Phelps
"Yeah I'm hearing that Mayweather IS fighting Pacquiao next... LORD I Hope to GOD this is TRUE!!!!!!
If so.... GOD BLESS YOU FLOYD!! ahahaha"


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> Michelle Joy Phelps seems to know something we don't
> 
> Michelle Joy Phelps
> "Yeah I'm hearing that Mayweather IS fighting Pacquiao next... LORD I Hope to GOD this is TRUE!!!!!!
> If so.... GOD BLESS YOU FLOYD!! ahahaha"


Who is she? Hate break this, but saying she's heard that they are fighting next is the same thing we've been hearing for over a month now.


----------



## bballchump11

Mal said:


> Who is she? Hate break this, but saying she's heard that they are fighting next is the same thing we've been hearing for over a month now.


I agree, I'm not getting excited at this, but just providing news. And she's the owner of BehindTheGloves and does fighter interviews and stuff.


----------



## gander tasco

> Nothing is "holding it up." Deals are still being negotiated. "@truth_com: then what is holding up the fight? It must be Al Haymon."
> 
> â€" Stephen Espinoza (@StephenEspinoza) February 10, 2015​
> This is what I've been saying for awhile, but it's good to see somebody involved saying it


Pretty much splitting hairs there. Negotiating / holding it up -- obviously there is a hold up or it would be on right now. Obviously Espinoza isnt gonna say anything to put any blame on his end either.


----------



## quincy k

gander tasco said:


> Pretty much splitting hairs there. Negotiating / holding it up -- obviously there is a hold up or it would be on right now. Obviously Espinoza isnt gonna say anything to put any blame on his end either.


espinoza and showtime want this fight for may 2 as floyd is a commodity with an expiration date they want to cash in at his highest value.

paq, arum and hbo want this fight for may 2 or shortly after.

none of these parties want to risk an interim fight in between as either fighter can lose

so thats leaves one person and one person only.


----------



## bballchump11

gander tasco said:


> Pretty much splitting hairs there. Negotiating / holding it up -- obviously there is a hold up or it would be on right now. Obviously Espinoza isnt gonna say anything to put any blame on his end either.


Gosh what's holding up that Iranian Nuclear Deal with the US


----------



## El-Terrible

Michelle Joy Phelps is saying she's heard from a source (better not the same source as DobyZhee) that the fight is done. She's also claiming that she heard last night that GBP have started arrangements to move the Canelo-Kirkland date to May 9th

Checking Stephen Espinoza's twitter is a waste of time, he will announce nothing and answers questions like a politician. His job is to control/tame the bad PR Mayweather gets for his diva-like demands

The fight is a done deal, too many positive signs in the last few days.


----------



## Tko6

El-Terrible said:


> GBP have started arrangements to move the Canelo-Kirkland date to May 9th


I'm feeling a bit sorry for Canelo. He's gone from being part of the 2nd biggest fight possible to an afterthought, and my respect for Cotto has plummeted, even more so if the rumours about him fighting Bradley are true. My dislike for Floyd aside, no fighter should have this much influence, it's terrible for the sport.


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> I agree, I'm not getting excited at this, but just providing news. And she's the owner of BehindTheGloves and does fighter interviews and stuff.


Cool, was more curious as to who she was. Thanks bud!


----------



## Freedom2014




----------



## Tko6

Lots of journos saying it's a done deal now, it will probably go viral soon if Floyd doesn't get his shit together and announce it. I think we're nearly there, whoever backs out now is gonna face a shit-storm that puts them into retirement.


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565360434552000513


----------



## Bogotazo

Word.


lol that chicken body looks hilarious.


----------



## tliang1000

bill murray's groundhog days:-(


----------



## 2manyusernames

It's done. Fight's on. I'm picking Floyd to win.


----------



## Tko6

2manyusernames said:


> It's done. Fight's on. I'm picking Floyd to win.


Source?


----------



## Mexi-Box

If this fight does go through, it'd be cool to record all the fighters/analysts on Pacquiao or Mayweather's side. Just checked boxingscene and Porter is giving the edge to Pacquiao.


----------



## Tko6

Mexi-Box said:


> If this fight does go through, it'd be cool to record all the fighters/analysts on Pacquiao or Mayweather's side. Just checked boxingscene and Porter is giving the edge to Pacquiao.


Most have already picked Floyd from what I've seen. I think there will be some serious value in betting on Pac if it gets announced, he'll be underpriced imo.


----------



## Abraham

Did you guys know the word "gullible" isn't in the dictionary?


----------



## JohnAnthony

Tko6 said:


> Most have already picked Floyd from what I've seen. I think there will be some serious value in betting on Pac if it gets announced, he'll be underpriced imo.


im with you.

Floyd looked poor in both Maidana fights. I know Maidana is a differant type of fighter, but still. I saw Floyd un able to avoid maidanas jabs in the centre of the ring.

Not saying im 100% confident in picking pac. Floyd certainly still has the ability to pot shot and run to a decision.

But if the odds are wide enough, ill b betting on pac.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Anyone got a good feeling about this week!

I love the fought that if the fight gets signed, we don't have long to wait.


----------



## DobyZhee

when the fight is made, the best value bet is the DRAW.


----------



## bjl12

DobyZhee said:


> when the fight is made, the best value bet is the DRAW.


Wise and true words


----------



## El-Terrible

Floyd looked poor against Maidana in both fights - I think the 2nd fight was quite telling. He won it a bit more clearly but yet looked totally uncomfortable throughout, and at times, was indeed just staying away. However Floyd doesn't know how to lose, he doesn't know what it feels like - that makes him a very strong favourite.

If I were a betting man, Pacquiao is where the good value is. I think only Porter, Duran and Jose Morales are the only people in boxing that I have read recently say Pacquiao would win, everyone else, including nearly every trainer, Garcia, Diaz, Hunter, Nacho all say Floyd. 

Granted, Floyd is the fashionable no-risk pick, after all, he hasn't lost and he's a technical fighter and Pacquiao is deemed to be further away from his peak than Floyd is (this isn't up for debate so please spare me disagreeing with that) - but still, if I was to place a bet I'd bet Pacquiao, if I was forced to bet my house, I'd bet Floyd


----------



## mrtony80

Not making picks until the fight is signed.


----------



## Bungle

If this was back in 2009 I would have picked Mayweather without hesitation, now I would put my money on Pacquiao.

For me Mayweather looks like he's slowed down and doesn't have to mobility he once had, back in 2009 I would have backed him to use his legs and counter Pac able taking advantage of the whole ring, now I see a guy that will have to fight on he inside because that movement is no longer with him and while he is still excellent fighting that way it isn't enough to beat Pacquiao in my opinion.

Pacquiao on the other hand is getting played down massively because of the KO against Marquez, while he lost the invincibility that surrounded him that night I don't think he's declinded because of it, in fact if you take out the Marquez fights then he's probably dropped less rounds since Fighting Diaz than Mayweather has in his last two fights.

The worry is Mayweather pulls out a complete masterclass like he did against Canelo but the value points to Pacquiao all day long.


----------



## 2manyusernames

Tko6 said:


> Source?


My gut.


----------



## quincy k

Bungle said:


> If this was back in 2009 I would have picked Mayweather without hesitation, now I would put my money on Pacquiao.
> 
> For me Mayweather looks like he's slowed down and doesn't have to mobility he once had, back in 2009 I would have backed him to use his legs and counter Pac able taking advantage of the whole ring, now I see a guy that will have to fight on he inside because that movement is no longer with him and while he is still excellent fighting that way it isn't enough to beat Pacquiao in my opinion.
> 
> Pacquiao on the other hand is getting played down massively because of the KO against Marquez, while he lost the invincibility that surrounded him that night I don't think he's declinded because of it, in fact if you take out the Marquez fights then he's probably dropped less rounds since Fighting Diaz than Mayweather has in his last two fights.
> 
> The worry is Mayweather pulls out a complete masterclass like he did against Canelo but the value points to Pacquiao all day long.


agree about the jmm ko having no relevancy at this point. no different than when morrison received one of the most brutal kos against mercer and showed no ill effects, mentally or physically, against joe hipp five fights and one year later.

paq still has the speed, angles and the footwork. he just no longer has the output and the five punch combos.

imo, paq is going to be up 3-1 or 4-0 after four rounds and live betting will have floyd between even money and a -150 as the speed disparity will be very evident in the beginning of the fight before manny starts slowing down.

if a 140 pound, one handed zab was giving a prime floyd all he could handle for four rounds how is this old and faded version going to handle a two handed paq? a guy that was only able to muster up 330 total punches thrown( a pathetic 27 punches a round) against a slow b-level maidana

and this is a manny, imo, who is going to come into this fight with a ktfo or get ktfo trying attitude.


----------



## Reppin501

Lol...the "value bet"...just say I hope Manny wins but I'm not picking him because I know he's going to get beat. Where is all this macho talk and all the Floyd is a coward confidence...now it's just "I pick Floyd", but don't count Manny out. I'm not shocked...I expected as much. I also expect the excuses after the fight...Manny is shot to shit, Manny didn't train hard enough, Floyd didn't stand still and let Manny hit him, etc etc. Floyd UD 12...now, then, and in the future, he's the better fighter, simple as that.


----------



## El-Terrible

Reppin501 said:


> Lol...the "value bet"...just say I hope Manny wins but I'm not picking him because I know he's going to get beat. Where is all this macho talk and all the Floyd is a coward confidence...now it's just "I pick Floyd", but don't count Manny out. I'm not shocked...I expected as much. I also expect the excuses after the fight...Manny is shot to shit, Manny didn't train hard enough, Floyd didn't stand still and let Manny hit him, etc etc. Floyd UD 12...now, then, and in the future, he's the better fighter, simple as that.


Ehhh? This is a bit of a nonsense rant really. Thinking Floyd has avoided Pacquiao doesn't go hand in hand with thinking Floyd can't beat Pacquiao? atsch
Sounds like you're annoyed because the so-called "Pactards" are talking sense and it rubs you up the wrong way.

Excuses after the fight? Whoever wins, we'll never know how they would have done at their peak, that's a fact. However, the winner still has a massive scalp which enhances their legacy. This "Manny didn't train enough", if he can't train hard for this he deserves to get beaten.

To put into perspective why people are saying Manny is a good value bet - Hagler was a 3/1 favourite against Leonard - the same Leonard who had fought once in 5 years, a career-long welterweight (except for 1 fight at 154) fighting the dominant Hagler. Those are the same odds being touted for Floyd so of course it represents good value.

Flomos, they're not happy unless they got somethin' to bitch about


----------



## MichiganWarrior

El-Terrible said:


> Ehhh? This is a bit of a nonsense rant really. Thinking Floyd has avoided Pacquiao doesn't go hand in hand with thinking Floyd can't beat Pacquiao? atsch
> Sounds like you're annoyed because the so-called "Pactards" are talking sense and it rubs you up the wrong way.
> 
> Excuses after the fight? Whoever wins, we'll never know how they would have done at their peak, that's a fact. However, the winner still has a massive scalp which enhances their legacy. This "Manny didn't train enough", if he can't train hard for this he deserves to get beaten.
> 
> To put into perspective why people are saying Manny is a good value bet - Hagler was a 3/1 favourite against Leonard - the same Leonard who had fought once in 5 years, a career-long welterweight (except for 1 fight at 154) fighting the dominant Hagler. Those are the same odds being touted for Floyd so of course it represents good value.
> 
> Flomos, they're not happy unless they got somethin' to bitch about


Youre a hoe. Life long avatar bet Floyd wins pussy


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Reppin501 said:


> Lol...the "value bet"...just say I hope Manny wins but I'm not picking him because I know he's going to get beat. Where is all this macho talk and all the Floyd is a coward confidence...now it's just "I pick Floyd", but don't count Manny out. I'm not shocked...I expected as much. I also expect the excuses after the fight...Manny is shot to shit, Manny didn't train hard enough, Floyd didn't stand still and let Manny hit him, etc etc. Floyd UD 12...now, then, and in the future, he's the better fighter, simple as that.


Exactly. All this thread proves is how pussy pacfucks are. Theyare also his biggest fans. Pussies like @Tko6 @el_terrible @john_Anthony

Life long avy bet Floyd beats Pacquiao. I know Floyds your favorite fighter consider how.much time you devote to his career, but prove your not the sons of whores.i think you are


----------



## quincy k

Reppin501 said:


> Lol...the "value bet"...just say I hope Manny wins but I'm not picking him because I know he's going to get beat. Where is all this macho talk and all the Floyd is a coward confidence...now it's just "I pick Floyd", but don't count Manny out. I'm not shocked...I expected as much. I also expect the excuses after the fight...Manny is shot to shit, Manny didn't train hard enough, Floyd didn't stand still and let Manny hit him, etc etc. Floyd UD 12...now, then, and in the future, he's the better fighter, simple as that.


why are you assuming that people on this forum are going to make excuses for paq if he loses? is this the same assumption that you make when assessing that people are pactards because they dont suk floyd cock? i dont read anyone here that gives me that impression of making excuses for paq should he lose.

that sounds like something an irrational flomo would do should should floyd lose


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> why are you assuming that people on this forum are going to make excuses for paq if he loses? is this the same assumption that you make when assessing that people are pactards because they dont suk floyd cock? i dont read anyone here that gives me that impression of making excuses for paq should he lose.
> 
> that sounds like something an irrational flomo would do should should floyd lose


Put some money on a straight up bet then queer

You lucky you dont live in colorado anymore id definitely drive done and fuck you up


----------



## quincy k

MichiganWarrior said:


> Put some money on a straight up bet then queer
> 
> You lucky you dont live in colorado anymore id definitely drive done and fuck you up


why would i bet you straight up when its offered at +275 at william hill?

http://sports.williamhill.com/bet/en-gb/betting/c/10/Boxing.html

by the way, werent you just banned here on the forum?

and you immediately come back and threaten someone?

you make flomos look bad.

im embarrassed for them

seriously, youre going to drive from your cold michigan mothers basement to colorado to "fuck" somebody up for a guy(floyd) that you dont know, will never know and could give a rats azz about you?

what a sad case you are


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> why would i bet you straight up when its offered at +275 at william hill?
> 
> http://sports.williamhill.com/bet/en-gb/betting/c/10/Boxing.html
> 
> by the way, werent you just banned here on the forum?
> 
> and you immediately come back and threaten someone?
> 
> you make flomos look bad.
> 
> im embarrassed for them
> 
> seriously, youre going to drive from your cold michigan mothers basement to colorado to "fuck" somebody up for a guy(floyd) that you dont know, will never know and could give a rats azz about you?
> 
> what a sad case you are


Its not about the "odds" pussy its about backing up your shit talk which you cant because youre a bitch.

I live 20 minutes from the colorado border,easy drive to fuck you up hoe just say the word.

You don't know shit about boxing.


----------



## quincy k

MichiganWarrior said:


> Its not about the "odds" pussy its about backing up your shit talk which you can because youre a bitch.
> 
> I live 20 minutes from the colorado border,easy drivr to fuck you up hoe just say the word.
> 
> You don't know shit about boxing.


do you have a link to where i said that paq was going to win? of course not. like a typical flomo you hear what you want to hear as opposed to hearing what has been said.

and why do you think that i live in colorado when my avatar says mexico? perhaps you have me confused with someone else that you were going to "fuck" up on the internet.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Reppin501 said:


> Lol...the "value bet"...just say I hope Manny wins but I'm not picking him because I know he's going to get beat. Where is all this macho talk and all the Floyd is a coward confidence...now it's just "I pick Floyd", but don't count Manny out. I'm not shocked...I expected as much. I also expect the excuses after the fight...Manny is shot to shit, Manny didn't train hard enough, Floyd didn't stand still and let Manny hit him, etc etc. Floyd UD 12...now, then, and in the future, he's the better fighter, simple as that.


as your 100% sure you should bet on Floyd.

A Value bet means, if you see the fight as a 50/50, but you can get 3 to 1 on one of the fighters. then that's the value bet.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> do you have a link to where i said that paq was going to win? of course not. like a typical flomo you hear what you want to hear as opposed to hearing what has been said.
> 
> and why do you think that i live in colorado when my avatar says mexico? perhaps you have me confused with someone else that you were going to "fuck" up on the internet.


Nobody got you confused bitchass, capfunds, roach whatever you wanna call.yourself these hoes cant hide

If you dont believe pac can win shut the fuck.up for i come to mexico and slap u up

Floyd da best. You a hoe. Got it?


----------



## Wig

DobyZhee said:


> when the fight is made, the best value bet is the DRAW.


 Spot on. if you like giving the bookies your hard earned.

If you don't, on the other hand, the ONLY bet is Mayweather UD.


----------



## El-Terrible

MichiganWarrior said:


> Youre a hoe. Life long avatar bet Floyd wins pussy


Haha you're such a little turd, you're actually quite amusing


----------



## ElKiller

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nobody got you confused bitchass, capfunds, roach whatever you wanna call.yourself these hoes cant hide
> 
> If you dont believe pac can win shut the fuck.up for i come to mexico and slap u up
> 
> Floyd da best. You a hoe. Got it?


What a cringe-worthy ***.:lol:


----------



## El-Terrible

MichiganWarrior said:


> Its not about the "odds" pussy its about backing up your shit talk which you cant because youre a bitch.
> 
> I live 20 minutes from the colorado border,easy drive to fuck you up hoe just say the word.
> 
> You don't know shit about boxing.


Hoe pussy queer - this is all you ever say. You're not very secure in your sexuality are you? I actually sometimes think you are the real Floyd


----------



## MichiganWarrior

El-Terrible said:


> Haha you're such a little turd, you're actually quite amusing


Annnnnnnd Thats what i thought hoe.

Bitches dont want it


----------



## Wig

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nobody got you confused bitchass, capfunds, roach whatever you wanna call.yourself these hoes cant hide
> 
> If you dont believe pac can win shut the fuck.up for i come to mexico and slap u up
> 
> Floyd da best. You a hoe. Got it?











you mad son


----------



## MichiganWarrior

ElKiller said:


> What a cringe-worthy ***.:lol:


Yet in real life id slap you and make you call me pretty, then fuck your moms and be your new daddy

Who are u again? What was your alt on esb loser?


----------



## bjl12

Huh

Old ass Floyd in trouble if fight happens


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Wig said:


> you mad son


Kell Brooke the truth? Faaaaaack you mean???!


----------



## ElKiller

MichiganWarrior said:


> Annnnnnnd Thats what i thought hoe.
> 
> Bitches dont want it












:lol:


----------



## Wig

MichiganWarrior said:


> Kell Brooke the truth? Faaaaaack you mean???!


Every elite Welter ducking the Special One. Amir Khan ducking him worse than the elites.









#NoBlueprint .


----------



## MichiganWarrior

bjl12 said:


> Huh
> 
> Old ass Floyd in trouble if fight happens


Nah. Different type of fighter. Pacquiao lost 4 rounds to overrated ass Bradley.

Floyd gonna give pac a lesson. Worse than marquez


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Wig said:


> Every elite Welter ducking the Special One. Amir Khan ducking him worse than the elites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #NoBlueprint .


Made Shawn Porter look like a bum. Was laughing at him.

Kell Brooke a beast. I was wrong about him. Hopefully he gets the right, might be the best welter after floyd, hed school Bradley


----------



## Tko6

ElKiller said:


> :lol:


Ah shit, don't quote MongoloidWarrior. He's on my ignore list, pasty faced extra-chromosome-having twat that he is.


----------



## DobyZhee

Wig said:


> Spot on. if you like giving the bookies your hard earned.
> 
> If you don't, on the other hand, the ONLY bet is Mayweather UD.


Umm retard. Where does Floyd live? Las Vegas. Guess what's legal in Vegas?Oh sports betting.

Who's the judge that scored it draw in Maidana 1. Oh, the judge that was bought.

What's the value bet of Floyd if he's -270?

Return? Pennies


----------



## DobyZhee

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nah. Different type of fighter. Pacquiao lost 4 rounds to overrated ass Bradley.
> 
> Floyd gonna give pac a lesson. Worse than marquez


Boxing lesson for Flomos is round 12 Maidana 2


----------



## bballchump11

:lol:


----------



## Wig

MichiganWarrior said:


> Made Shawn Porter look like a bum. Was laughing at him.
> 
> Kell Brooke a beast. I was wrong about him. Hopefully he gets the right, might be the best welter after floyd, hed school Bradley


He's the best Welter including this version of Floyd. Shawn Porter deserves credit for giving him his breakout fight but now everyone's gone back to ducking him again, even bonafide living legend Juan who loses massive warrior points for his latest about turn on Brook.


----------



## Wig

DobyZhee said:


> Umm retard. Where does Floyd live? Las Vegas. Guess what's legal in Vegas?Oh sports betting.
> 
> Who's the judge that scored it draw in Maidana 1. Oh, the judge that was bought.
> 
> What's the value bet of Floyd if he's -270?
> 
> Return? Pennies


Dhobyzee the bookies friend.


----------



## mrtony80

I always thought it worked like this...if a 10-1 favorite loses, and you bet $1, on the underdog, you win back $7....a $6 profit. Tyson was a 42-1 favorite vs Douglas, so guys who bet $100 on Douglas would have won $4200 back.

Doesn't work like that?


----------



## quincy k

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nah. Different type of fighter. Pacquiao lost 4 rounds to overrated ass Bradley.
> 
> Floyd gonna give pac a lesson. Worse than marquez


floyd beat jmm by 33 points.

you are trying to make lifetime ban bets here.

how about i take paq +32 points(a ko win by either fighter is graded as a win) and you take floyd?

how about it?

or are you just talking out of your azz like you always do?

seriously, you were just banned here and the first thing you do after getting a reprieve is start by talking more shit?

you make flomos look just pathetic.


----------



## mrtony80

Oh, and why has this thread turned into a lame ass playground roast session?


----------



## Tko6

mrtony80 said:


> I always thought it worked like this...if a 10-1 favorite loses, and you bet $1, on the underdog, you win back $7....a $6 profit. Tyson was a 42-1 favorite vs Douglas, so guys who bet $100 on Douglas would have won $4200 back.
> 
> Doesn't work like that?


Douglas was the 42-1 underdog so you would make 42x times your stake back if you bet on him, but Tyson's odds would have been much shorter than 42-1 in favour, that's how the bookies make their money. The odds are adjusted with each bet so that the bookies generally make a profit, win or lose. It's usually better to get on to a good thing early (easier said than done of course), before accumulated bets fuck up the odds.


----------



## Reppin501

bjl12 said:


> Huh
> 
> Old ass Floyd in trouble if fight happens


Peach of a shot, no doubt about it. Very similar to the one that made Manny shit his pants and take a 10 minute nap against JMM.


----------



## JeffJoiner

mrtony80 said:


> I always thought it worked like this...if a 10-1 favorite loses, and you bet $1, on the underdog, you win back $7....a $6 profit. Tyson was a 42-1 favorite vs Douglas, so guys who bet $100 on Douglas would have won $4200 back.
> 
> Doesn't work like that?


Minus the juice for the house, pretty much.

I bet $100 on a 3/1 fight it actually costs me $110 at the betting window. If I took the favorite, I win back $33 so I collect $133 from the window. I take the underdog and I'm picking up $400.


----------



## JeffJoiner

Reppin501 said:


> Peach of a shot, no doubt about it. Very similar to the one that made Manny shit his pants and take a 10 minute nap against JMM.


Mayweather didn't literally leap into the shot with all he had and help Maidana KTFO him. Manny was much nicer to JMM.


----------



## mrtony80

JeffJoiner said:


> Minus the juice for the house, pretty much.
> 
> I bet $100 on a 3/1 fight it actually costs me $110 at the betting window. If I took the favorite, I win back $33 so I collect $133 from the window. I take the underdog and I'm picking up $400.


So what does -240 or whatever mean?


----------



## JeffJoiner

mrtony80 said:


> So what does -240 or whatever mean?


You have to bet $240 to win $100. European casinos and bookies are more likely to list odds this way. I prefer it.

You get one guy at -240 and another at +210 for example. You bet 240 to win $100 on the favorite and bet $100 to win $210 on the underdog.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

DobyZhee said:


> Boxing lesson for Flomos is round 12 Maidana 2


Spoil lesson

"I can spoil and win every round"

Fack you mean bitch


----------



## shaunster101

Hi @MichiganWarrior










Long time no see


----------



## Reppin501

JeffJoiner said:


> Mayweather didn't literally leap into the shot with all he had and help Maidana KTFO him. Manny was much nicer to JMM.


True but Maidana is also a lot bigger and a bigger puncher. I was really just talking shit...but everytime I see that shot, it blows my mind Floyd ate that shit.


----------



## OneTime

Don't wanna stick around here somebody tell me is it happening or not?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

shaunster101 said:


> Hi @MichiganWarrior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long time no see


What up my nucca. Can you believe i got banned for saying cracker? The world these days


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Reppin501 said:


> True but Maidana is also a lot bigger and a bigger puncher. I was really just talking shit...but everytime I see that shot, it blows my mind Floyd ate that shit.


Iron chin


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Which of you pacfucks wants it nex? 

Im fucking all yall bitches up and ya moms


Blaaaaaat! 50-0! TBE!


----------



## Smirk

I just want to go back to not feeling such resentment for two fighters I respect the hell out of. I've grown to basically hate both guys over the last half decade. Sign the fucking fight and offer us some much needed existential gratification.


----------



## OneTime

MichiganWarrior said:


> Which of you pacfucks wants it nex?
> 
> Im fucking all yall bitches up and ya moms
> 
> Blaaaaaat! 50-0! TBE!


Me let's go.


----------



## bballchump11

MichiganWarrior said:


> Which of you pacfucks wants it nex?
> 
> Im fucking all yall bitches up and ya moms
> 
> Blaaaaaat! 50-0! TBE!


they're pussies man. A gang of them tried to come at me a couple days ago and I slapped each of them down and now they're silent. I didn't provoke it, but shit I sure will respond


----------



## MichiganWarrior

OneTime said:


> Me let's go.


You aint no pactard. You aint bout that life


----------



## Smirk

MichiganWarrior said:


> Which of you pacfucks wants it nex?
> 
> Im fucking all yall bitches up and ya moms
> 
> Blaaaaaat! 50-0! TBE!





bballchump11 said:


> they're pussies man. A gang of them tried to come at me a couple days ago and I slapped each of them down and now they're silent. I didn't provoke it, but shit I sure will respond


Read these posts out loud to yourselves.


----------



## church11

what's the purpose of posting that gif of the shot floyd ate? to make us think he's screwed against pac or to make us give him credit from eating a perfect shot from a hard puncher? floyd ate it. forget the woulda/coulda/shoulda's about what would have happened if it was earlier in the round. what about the other 35 minutes and 59 seconds maidana had to do it and couldn't. 

no denying it was a fantastic shot...it's boxing...guy gets hit in face by a punch, huge shock lol 
you can count the times on one hand floyd's ate a big shot like that in his entire career, and we know how it goes each time after he has.


----------



## OneTime

MichiganWarrior said:


> You aint no pactard. You aint bout that life


I smell.... Meow


----------



## ElKiller

bballchump11 said:


> they're pussies man. A gang of them tried to come at me a couple days ago and I slapped each of them down and now they're silent. I didn't provoke it, but shit I sure will respond












Another one.:lol:


----------



## JeffJoiner

Reppin501 said:


> True but Maidana is also a lot bigger and a bigger puncher. I was really just talking shit...but everytime I see that shot, it blows my mind Floyd ate that shit.


I know you were having fun. And I like Manny and JMM and not to take anything away from either of them, but Manny jumped face freaking first into that shot like a wild man, making that punch have so much more impact than it should have had. Floyd ain't gonna do that.


----------



## bballchump11

ElKiller said:


> Another one.:lol:


I bought you a present










You can use it to shave the hair off your wrist


----------



## MichiganWarrior

bballchump11 said:


> they're pussies man. A gang of them tried to come at me a couple days ago and I slapped each of them down and now they're silent. I didn't provoke it, but shit I sure will respond


Hoes run in packs my dude. Thankfully slapping up bitches is my speciality. I got a meaner pull counter on a ratchet than Floyd


----------



## quincy k

ElKiller said:


> Another one.:lol:












135-pound tiliang said he wanted to meet up with me the other day so he could kick my ass.

i really dont think these flomos know just how fuken stupid they are with some of the shit they say

a 135-pound wanna-be tough guy

here in mexico, this is the exact kind of ****** i avoid that tries to befriend me at the bar because im a known local

nothing more dangerous here than a 135 pound dumfuk ****** thinking hes a tough guy.

lmfao rofl.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

ElKiller said:


> Another one.:lol:


Me and bball both slipped and fell into more pussy on accident than youve seen son. You ugly gangrene faced mutherfucker. Bet when your momma had you she tried to strangle you with your umbilical cord.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> 135-pound tiliang said he wanted to meet up with me the other day so he could kick my ass.
> 
> i really dont think these flomos know just how fuken stupid they are with some of the shit they say
> 
> a 135-pound wanna-be tough guy
> 
> here in mexico, this is the exact kind of ****** i avoid that tries to befriend me at the bar because im a known local
> 
> nothing more dangerous here than a 135 pound dumfuk ****** thinking hes a tough guy.
> 
> lmfao rofl.


Im 6'3 210. Id stomp you out hoe, then take your giel make her call me papi


----------



## DobyZhee

MichiganWarrior said:


> Spoil lesson
> 
> "I can spoil and win every round"
> 
> Fack you mean bitch


Bro, Mayweather already shitting in his pants when he signed the fight.

If you are gonna get knocked out, might as well take 120 million with you.


----------



## OneTime

MichiganWarrior said:


> Hoes run in packs my dude. Thankfully slapping up bitches is my speciality. I got a meaner pull counter on a ratchet than Floyd


Don't you go out with a pactard?


----------



## turbotime

MichiganWarrior said:


> Which of you pacfucks wants it nex?
> 
> Im fucking all yall bitches up and ya moms
> 
> Blaaaaaat! 50-0! TBE!


:deal


----------



## MichiganWarrior

DobyZhee said:


> Bro, Mayweather already shitting in his pants when he signed the fight.
> 
> If you are gonna get knocked out, might as well take 120 million with you.


Lmao Floyd might drop a few rounds so peeps will want a rematch

Lil ass feather fisted Bradley had Pacquiao afraid to throw, wait till Floyd start shooting dem rights


----------



## ElKiller

MichiganWarrior said:


> Me and bball both slipped and fell into more pussy on accident than youve seen son. You ugly gangrene faced mutherfucker. Bet when your momma had you she tried to strangle you with your umbilical cord.


Quit fronting "playa", the last time you slipped a pussy was when you shot out your mothers vagina.


----------



## shaunster101

If this fight gets made, come fight night I'm gon be in full Pactard mode.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

OneTime said:


> Don't you go out with a pactard?


Japanese.dont give a fuck about.the phillipines

You just neef to worry about one time aka 7 career losses Thurman getting slapped up by Guerrero


----------



## ElKiller

quincy k said:


> 135-pound tiliang said he wanted to meet up with me the other day so he could kick my ass.
> 
> i really dont think these flomos know just how fuken stupid they are with some of the shit they say
> 
> a 135-pound wanna-be tough guy
> 
> here in mexico, this is the exact kind of ****** i avoid that tries to befriend me at the bar because im a known local
> 
> nothing more dangerous here than a 135 pound dumfuk ****** thinking hes a tough guy.
> 
> lmfao rofl.


It's no coincidence that the only ones making bogus threats seem to have a fascination with a certain Sinclair.


----------



## quincy k

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lmao Floyd might drop a few rounds so peeps will want a rematch
> 
> Lil ass feather fisted Bradley had Pacquiao afraid to throw, wait till Floyd start shooting dem rights


wait a minute

earlier today you said that floyd was going to beat paq worse than he did jmm(33 points).

since i offered you a lifetime ban bet at 32 points you now have changed your prediction to 9-3 or 18 points?

okay,

lifetime ban bet, ill take paq plus 18 points and you have floyd -18 points.

or are you just talking out of your azz again?


----------



## OneTime

MichiganWarrior said:


> Japanese.dont give a fuck about.the phillipines
> 
> You just neef to worry about one time aka 7 career losses Thurman getting slapped up by Guerrero


Guerrero a bum who Mrs Ellerbe ran from like chickenshit. Watch one time show how it's done.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

shaunster101 said:


> If this fight gets made, come fight night I'm gon be in full Pactard mode.


You wanna lose?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> wait a minute
> 
> earlier today you said that floyd was going to beat paq worse than he did jmm(33 points).
> 
> since i offered you a lifetime ban bet at 32 points you now have changed your prediction to 9-3 or 18 points?
> 
> okay,
> 
> lifetime ban bet, ill take paq plus 18 points and you have floyd -18 points.
> 
> or are you just talking out of your azz again?


Take straight up ***. Dont be a pussy your whole life. tell you what hoe. Ill give you 3 rounds if you throw in your lady?


----------



## bballchump11

MichiganWarrior said:


> Me and bball both slipped and fell into more pussy on accident than youve seen son. You ugly gangrene faced mutherfucker. Bet when your momma had you she tried to strangle you with your umbilical cord.


:rofl:roflatsch this legit made me laugh out loud


----------



## ElKiller

bballchump11 said:


> I bought you a present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can use it to shave the hair off your wrist


Oh please tell us that story where you once slapped a gang of pactards all by yourself, :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior

What you have to understand is youre fighting Floyd Mayweather youre fighting the best! These other fighters talented, Floyds god gifted!

TBE! TBE! Ya diiiig? BLAT!


----------



## Mal

mrtony80 said:


> Oh, and why has this thread turned into a lame ass playground roast session?


MW showed up.


----------



## bballchump11

ElKiller said:


> Oh please tell us that story where you once slapped a gang of pactards all by yourself, :lol:


yeah it was you, that *** who likes to wrap his legs around other men's neck, that passive aggressive ho with the old slut in his avatar and that pile of shit with the GGG avatar. All one after another trying to piggy back off of another and now want no parts of me.

They say it's lonely at the top for whatever you do


----------



## ElKiller

bballchump11 said:


> yeah it was you, that *** who likes to wrap his legs around other men's neck, that passive aggressive ho with the old slut in his avatar and that pile of shit with the GGG avatar. All one after another trying to piggy back off of another and now want no parts of me.
> 
> They say it's lonely at the top for whatever you do


----------



## igor_otsky

MichiganWarrior said:


> Japanese.dont give a fuck about.the phillipines
> 
> You just neef to worry about one time aka 7 career losses Thurman getting slapped up by Guerrero


You once got a pinay GF right?


----------



## El-Terrible

Smirk said:


> Read these posts out loud to yourselves.


It wouldn't make a difference, both are sad and a little bit pathetic - yo bitch ho, shag yo mom, Floyd kicks Pac's a$$ you queer, I had to slap them bitches down one by one - lol silly little prats :rofl


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

I want in on this

So, so, thou common dog, didst thou disgorge thy glutton bosom... thou pribbling flap-mouthed moldwarp! Thy sin's not accidental, but a trade. Thou bootless hasty-witted devil-mon! Thine face is not worth sunburning.


----------



## OneTime

Floyd was getting hit by bum ass Madonna. Defense my ass.


----------



## SJS20

500 pages woooooooooooo


----------



## Mable

Pacquiao wins.


----------



## Mable

Mable said:


> Pacquiao wins.


Fuck you Mable, you old wrinkly-assed bint. You don't know shit. Pacquiao gets schooled.

I'd find you and stomp you out... but you'll die of the cold in your bungalow first anyway. Droopy slag.


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> It wouldn't make a difference, both are sad and a little bit pathetic - yo bitch ho, shag yo mom, Floyd kicks Pac's a$$ you queer, I had to slap them bitches down one by one - lol silly little prats :rofl


yeah most of the time when I talk shit, it's in retaliation to what some other little *** said to me. I've been trying my best to keep it polite with you despite your awful opinions and the mirage you keep trying to put up of you being neutral when in actuality, you're one of the few true pactards on this site.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

So excited for the announcement, I hope it will be on Saturday


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

bballchump11 said:


> I'd absolutely love to. I'll post mine after he does


Start a thread and then let the forum decide. You have his picture.


----------



## Mable

There's a rumour going round that Floyd will be in Blackpool on Saturday for the Brian Rose fight. I think it's part of this worldwide holiday thing he's been doing recently (Australia, chilling in a hammock etc) Blackpool is next. Will be announced just before the main event I expect.


----------



## bballchump11

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Why don't you post a pic of yourself along with El and we'll finally decide who's truly ugly you clown.





bballchump11 said:


> I'd absolutely love to. I'll post mine after he does





Rockinghorseshit said:


> Start a thread and then let the forum decide. You have his picture.


 @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ), do you have the pictures still of el suicidio?


----------



## knowimuch

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> I want in on this
> 
> So, so, thou common dog, didst thou disgorge thy glutton bosom... thou pribbling flap-mouthed moldwarp! Thy sin's not accidental, but a trade. Thou bootless hasty-witted devil-mon! Thine face is not worth sunburning.


Speak ye into the hand for the face does not understandeth


----------



## knowimuch

So this thread is becoming a beauty pageant?


----------



## OneTime

Mayweather is a cherry picker fighting a midget who got ktfo not long ago. 

When he gone fight a real man?


----------



## knowimuch

OneTime said:


> Mayweather is a cherry picker fighting a midget who got ktfo not long ago.
> 
> When he gone fight a real man?


Mayweather vs Cena?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

OneTime said:


> Mayweather is a cherry picker fighting a midget who got ktfo not long ago.
> 
> When he gone fight a real man?


You mean Keith "7 L's" Thurman?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

igor_otsky said:


> You once got a pinay GF right?


Back in the day.


----------



## OneTime

MichiganWarrior said:


> You mean Keith "7 L's" Thurman?


The Fuck you talkin about ******?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

OneTime said:


> The Fuck you talkin about ******?


Wonder what you mean by real men? An you better chill on that ****** tip before i get mr tony to come fuck you up again haseem


----------



## OneTime

MichiganWarrior said:


> Wonder what you mean by real men? An you better chill on that ****** tip before i get mr tony to come fuck you up again haseem


I'll send Mrphony over to that pactard you dating, he loves long time.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

OneTime said:


> I'll send Mrphony over to that pactard you dating, he loves long time.


Show me your mothers big pakistani pizza plate nips and ill think about it


----------



## pipe wrenched

So don't nobody know shit still bout the fight and everybody just arguing for fun in here? op


----------



## OneTime

MichiganWarrior said:


> Show me your mothers big pakistani pizza plate nips and ill think about it


Cool only if I get to see your mommas small pink lolipop tittayz


----------



## uraharakisuke

pipe wrenched said:


> So don't nobody know shit still bout the fight and everybody just arguing for fun in here? op


fuck off pactard/flomo


----------



## Bogotazo

OneTime said:


> The Fuck you talkin about ******?





MichiganWarrior said:


> Show me your mothers big pakistani pizza plate nips and ill think about it


Cut it out. Now.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Bogotazo said:


> Cut it out. Now.


Ok mom


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565703184690446338


----------



## OneTime

Bogotazo said:


> Cut it out. Now.


We just verbal sparring Boghoe


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


>


:jjj

(no pedo)


----------



## Reppin501

I can not wait for this shit...it will be a "I told you so/fuck you" 6 years in the making. Inevitably the majority of the dipshits talking so much shit will either pick Floyd to win as to try and save a sliver of credibility or just never come back.


----------



## Mal

For all the talk of pactards on this site, a lot of the vocal and loyal FMjr fans are just outright ridiculous. How hard is it to act like an adult for crying out loud?


----------



## DobyZhee

Reppin501 said:


> I can not wait for this shit...it will be a "I told you so/fuck you" 6 years in the making. Inevitably the majority of the dipshits talking so much shit will either pick Floyd to win as to try and save a sliver of credibility or just never come back.


Floyd's 38 year old chin is gonna be shattered


----------



## Zopilote

In all honesty, I never really cared who would win this fight if it ever got made..there was a time where I wanted to see Floyd win to shut the Pactards up, but after reading some of the shit on this thread lately, I would love to see Manny win just to see these Flomos cry and commit suicide...and it would also serve Floyd right for being a bitch ass diva lately.


----------



## DobyZhee

Zopilote said:


> In all honesty, I never really cared who would win this fight if it ever got made..there was a time where I wanted to see Floyd win to shut the Pactards up, but after reading some of the shit on this thread lately, I would love to see Manny win just to see these Flomos cry and commit suicide...and it would also serve Floyd right for being a bitch ass diva lately.


It's gonna read 49-0-1


----------



## bballchump11

The casual fan take


----------



## MichiganWarrior

DobyZhee said:


> Floyd's 38 year old chin is gonna be shattered


Pacquiao a has been like UNLV basketball and your sex life


----------



## DobyZhee

MichiganWarrior said:


> Pacquiao a has been like UNLV basketball and your sex life


Lol, you guys lost to those white boy Indiana squad. Michigan basketball is a joke and you have to pay 49 million dollars for a head coach in football..IN COLLEGE!!

Mayweather has been like your penis, he's only big in Japan


----------



## mick557

Mal said:


> For all the talk of pactards on this site, a lot of the vocal and loyal FMjr fans are just outright ridiculous. How hard is it to act like an adult for crying out loud?


To hard it seems. Reading this thread you get the impression that some of them need a Mayweather win to justify their existence.


----------



## Mal

mick557 said:


> To hard it seems. Reading this thread you get the impression that some of them need a Mayweather win to justify their existence.


Some will probably take it as a win for themselves, despite doing nothing. I'm sure that goes for both sides though.


----------



## mick557

Mal said:


> Some will probably take it as a win for themselves, despite doing nothing. I'm sure that goes for both sides though.


Absolutely.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH

bballchump11 said:


> yeah it was you, that *** who likes to wrap his legs around other men's neck, that passive aggressive ho with the old slut in his avatar and that pile of shit with the GGG avatar. All one after another trying to piggy back off of another and now want no parts of me.
> 
> They say it's lonely at the top for whatever you do


Trolls be doing dem trolling.


----------



## Bogotazo

Mal said:


> Some will probably take it as a win for themselves, despite doing nothing. I'm sure that goes for both sides though.


:lol: Yeah, that's the irony in it.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Mal said:


> Some will probably take it as a win for themselves, despite doing nothing. I'm sure that goes for both sides though.


Have you followed sports before.

When you support a team/ player, its quite normal to cheer the victory as if you had actually being playing.


----------



## El-Terrible

bballchump11 said:


> yeah most of the time when I talk shit, it's in retaliation to what some other little *** said to me. I've been trying my best to keep it polite with you despite your awful opinions and the mirage you keep trying to put up of you being neutral when in actuality, you're one of the few true pactards on this site.


The fact you have to restrain yourself to keep it polite in a discussion about two people you don't even know kind of sums you up.

If I'm a Pactard you are a raging Flomo, of that there is no doubt. the thing is, I actually don't give a shit, this is to pass the time. To you it seems like life and death

I actually think you would cry if Floyd got knocked out lol


----------



## bjl12

Does anyone have any legitimate NEWS about what's going on? Speculation of an announcement on Saturday is nice and all, but we heard the same shit about the superbowl :/

Haven't seen any real news in awhile now (could be good or bad I guess)


----------



## El-Terrible

Reppin501 said:


> I can not wait for this shit...it will be a "I told you so/fuck you" 6 years in the making. Inevitably the majority of the dipshits talking so much shit will either pick Floyd to win as to try and save a sliver of credibility or just never come back.


Seriously I still don't get it. Have people actually criticised Floyd's boxing skills saying Pacquiao wins easily? Or have the criticisms been about his ever growing number of demands and inability to make the fight happen, given he has all the power? I might just start posting non-stop about how Floyd will win, it seems to really wind up the Flomos when they can't pick an argument



Mal said:


> For all the talk of pactards on this site, a lot of the vocal and loyal FMjr fans are just outright ridiculous. How hard is it to act like an adult for crying out loud?


Very hard it seems


----------



## Mal

JohnAnthony said:


> Have you followed sports before.
> 
> When you support a team/ player, its quite normal to cheer the victory as if you had actually being playing.


No, never once before. Great question friend! There's a big difference between supporting a home team, and a boxer who doesn't live anywhere near. Look, I know what you mean. But it's no reason to be an insufferable shit about a win. Those types are pretty much the worst representatives of a team.


----------



## oibighead

Mal said:


> Some will probably take it as a win for themselves, despite doing nothing. I'm sure that goes for both sides though.


:rofl Its called supporting


----------



## El-Terrible

Some more firm updates - Pacquiao told GMA News he is positive the fight will happen and stated they are now just waiting for Floyd to sign off on the fight. He said the announcement will come from Floyd, the Pacquiao camp are not allowed to officially announce the fight...


----------



## JohnAnthony

Mal said:


> No, never once before. Great question friend! There's a big difference between supporting a home team, and a boxer who doesn't live anywhere near. Look, I know what you mean. But it's no reason to be an insufferable shit about a win. Those types are pretty much the worst representatives of a team.


i agree. i think it brings up an interesting point.

In boxing, quite often people follow who they think is the best, and argue why they are the best.

I personally support the boxers i like, regardless of where they are from, and often whether they are any good.

But yes i agree, in other sports too, you get annoying fans who go way over the top when they're team wins when they had nothing to do with it.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

El-Terrible said:


> Seriously I still don't get it. Have people actually criticised Floyd's boxing skills saying Pacquiao wins easily? Or have the criticisms been about his ever growing number of demands and inability to make the fight happen, given he has all the power? I might just start posting non-stop about how Floyd will win, it seems to really wind up the Flomos when they can't pick an argument
> 
> Very hard it seems


Shuuuut up ***


----------



## JohnAnthony

El-Terrible said:


> Some more firm updates - Pacquiao told GMA News he is positive the fight will happen and stated they are now j*ust waiting for Floyd to sign off on the fight.* He said the announcement will come from Floyd, the Pacquiao camp are not allowed to officially announce the fight...


Just this.. Awesome fights done then.

Oh no wait, floyds signature has essentially been the hold up for the last 6 years


----------



## El-Terrible

JohnAnthony said:


> Just this.. Awesome fights done then.
> 
> Oh no wait, floyds signature has essentially been the hold up for the last 6 years


 I know what you mean. I guess for Pacquiao to imply it's now just a matter of when it will be announced is something at least. Though Floyd can choose not to go ahead with it, I'd say this pushes it a bit more into the "it will happen" zone


----------



## OneTime

Reppin501 said:


> I can not wait for this shit...it will be a "I told you so/fuck you" 6 years in the making. Inevitably the majority of the dipshits talking so much shit will either pick Floyd to win as to try and save a sliver of credibility or just never come back.


So what are you gonna say "I told you so" about Albert? Like you said the majority will pick Floyd in this cherry pick of a fight.

If the dick is....


----------



## quincy k

El-Terrible said:


> Some more firm updates - Pacquiao told GMA News he is positive the fight will happen and stated they are now just waiting for Floyd to sign off on the fight. He said the announcement will come from Floyd, the Pacquiao camp are not allowed to officially announce the fight...


remember there is no contract per this cut and paste flomo video






what a dumfuk flomo this idiot is

why on earth would a loser go out of his way, not benefiting financially in any way, to unethically put this video together to defend some guy that he doesnt even know?

this completely sums up what a bunch of losers flomos are






fuken dumfuk flomos


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

OneTime said:


> So what are you gonna say "I told you so" about Albert? Like you said the majority will pick Floyd in this cherry pick of a fight.
> 
> If the dick is....


His name is Jonathon...dude can't even spell his name right :lol:


----------



## Zico

This debacle has been bad for Boxing. Here we have the two most prestigious fighters in the Sport and they have been bickering over a potential fight year after year after year after year after year ..., it is ridiculous they haven't fought yet.

Mayweather looks to have slowed up a bit and Pacquiao has been rendered unconscious in that time too. 

The fight has lost the lustre it should have had.

Fuck them! :deal


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> yeah it was you, that *** who likes to wrap his legs around other men's neck, that passive aggressive ho with the old slut in his avatar and that pile of shit with the GGG avatar. All one after another trying to piggy back off of another and now want no parts of me.
> 
> They say it's lonely at the top for whatever you do


Stop fronting you little ****. More than half the people you know think you're a ***. Some even say it to your face and you just laugh it off. You have no business acting all hard on this forum you metrosexual bitch :lol:


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

So guys...

Any news on the fight? :lol:


----------



## JohnAnthony

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> So guys...
> 
> Any news on the fight? :lol:


So Close!!!!
Manny Pac is signing imaginary Contracts
Floyd is more interested in Making it look like he wants the fight, instead of just Making the Fight.
Showtime blame HBO
HBO Blames Showtime
Fighters blaming networks
Networks blaming fighters
Arum has no idea whats going on.
Other than that pretty close


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

JohnAnthony said:


> So Close!!!!
> Manny Pac is signing imaginary Contracts
> Floyd is more interested in Making it look like he wants the fight, instead of just Making the Fight.
> Showtime blame HBO
> HBO Blames Showtime
> Fighters blaming networks
> Networks blaming fighters
> Arum has no idea whats going on.
> Other than that pretty close


:rofl

Yeah that about sums it up. JohnAnthony, you should post a summary on each page of this thread for those of us out of the loop. I can't be bothered to read 300+ pages of Flopacmotards doing this ----> :gayfight2


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

I coined a new phrase today:

#Flopacmotards


----------



## Mal

JohnAnthony said:


> i agree. i think it brings up an interesting point.
> 
> In boxing, quite often people follow who they think is the best, and argue why they are the best.
> 
> I personally support the boxers i like, regardless of where they are from, and often whether they are any good.
> 
> But yes i agree, in other sports too, you get annoying fans who go way over the top when they're team wins when they had nothing to do with it.


When It comes to boxers, yeah, I really don't care from where they reside. It's more about style and personality for me. I guess we all get caught up in sports no matter what. We're passionate about our teams or boxers. While it can be annoying, it's still understandable. When the pats won, a few of my friends were just unbearable! But again, understandable, to an extent.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

JohnAnthony said:


> So Close!!!!
> Manny Pac is signing imaginary Contracts
> Floyd is more interested in Making it look like he wants the fight, instead of just Making the Fight.
> Showtime blame HBO
> HBO Blames Showtime
> Fighters blaming networks
> Networks blaming fighters
> Arum has no idea whats going on.
> Other than that pretty close


Yeah, I've lost interest in keeping up with this fight. I'll just wait til they do fight and stop keeping up with this soap opera. I'm just gonna come here and fuck with flomos :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Stop fronting you little ****. More than half the people you know think you're a ***. Some even say it to your face and you just laugh it off. You have no business acting all hard on this forum you metrosexual bitch :lol:


Anyone with bjj in their name is a certified card carrying ball cleaner

Btw i smells hoe you Sluggers alt?


----------



## Mal

oibighead said:


> :rofl Its called supporting


One can support without being a total douchebag. I manage to do that just fine. :smile


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Countdown to Floyd solidifying himself as the greatest of his generation!


TBE! TBE! BLAAAAT!


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

MichiganWarrior said:


> Anyone with bjj in their name is a certified card carrying ball cleaner
> 
> Btw i smells hoe you Sluggers alt?


No, that's not me you albino, down syndrome bitch. Why Don't you go to a BJJ class and see how you do? :lol:


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

MichiganWarrior said:


> TBE! TBE! BLAAAAT!


Statements like this show me the kindergarten kids you teach are smarter than you. Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with you? atsch


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Bjj_Boxer said:


> No, that's not me you albino, down syndrome bitch. Why Don't you go to a BJJ class and see how you do? :lol:


I prefer non gay sports. Every time i go to an mma gym its always the losers from high school/college who couldnt make the basketball or football team. The lil **** who wrestled that nobody cared about.

You defo got *** in you. Are you slugger?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Statements like this show me the kindergarten kids you teach are smarter than you. Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with you? atsch


Yawn. The fact you know about me and i have no idea who you are says it all

You wanna wrestle me don't you ***?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Attention PacFags @Tko6 @El_terrible @ElKiller @JohnAnthony @gander_tasco @quincy_k

Take time out of your busy day sucking cock, and wipe the cum off your chins and list what you hate about Floyd most


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

MichiganWarrior said:


> I prefer non gay sports. Every time i go to an mma gym its always the losers from high school/college who couldnt make the basketball or football team. The lil **** who wrestled that nobody cared about.
> 
> You defo got *** in you. Are you slugger?


No I'm not Jenna you fucking retard. Big talk about the "MMA losers". Like I said, take one of them on and see how you do. Let's face it though, you're only bad behind the keyboard. So go on BLAATing around here like the moron that you are.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Bjj_Boxer said:


> No I'm not Jenna you fucking retard. Big talk about the "MMA losers". Like I said, take one of them on and see how you do. Let's face it though, you're only bad behind the keyboard. So go on BLAATing around here like the moron that you are.


Sensing some homosexual frustration. Gonna wrestle some dude's today buttercup?


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yawn. The fact you know about me and i have no idea who you are says it all
> 
> You wanna wrestle me don't you ***?


No, I wouldn't hurt a retard.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

MichiganWarrior said:


> Sensing some homosexual frustration. Gonna wrestle some dude's today buttercup?


Already did. Don't worry though, I didn't make eye contact


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Already did


Ouch. Your ass must be sore no wonder youre so fiesty


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

MichiganWarrior said:


> Countdown to Floyd solidifying himself as the greatest of his generation!
> 
> TBE! TBE! BLAAAAT!


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ouch. Your ass must be sore no wonder youre so fiesty


No I don't get sore anymore. I'm used to it by now. By the time you become a purple belt, your ass is ready for anything. But I'm not gay as I never made eye contact 

BTW, the correct spelling of the word is F-E-I-S-T-Y. Don't want you teaching kids the wrong things.


----------



## steviebruno

JohnAnthony said:


> Just this.. Awesome fights done then.
> 
> Oh no wait, floyds signature has essentially been the hold up for the last 6 years


Six years? Arum didn't have interest in this fight until six months ago. They've already been caught lying in these negotiations, just like they have been all along.


----------



## Reppin501

Bjj_Boxer said:


> His name is Jonathon...dude can't even spell his name right :lol:


Corny as fuck...but would expect no less. No matter how many times you change your name, no matter how many alias' you use, you are a shit troll...you simply don't "get it", have never "got it", and by the looks of shit...never will "get it".


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Bjj_Boxer said:


> No I don't get sore anymore. I'm used to it by now. By the time you become a purple belt, your ass is ready for anything. But I'm not gay as I never made eye contact
> 
> BTW, the correct spelling of the word is F-E-I-S-T-Y. Don't want you teaching kids the wrong things.


How many times does your ass have to get pounded to make rainbow belt?


----------



## Smirk




----------



## JohnAnthony

steviebruno said:


> Six years? Arum didn't have interest in this fight until six months ago. They've already been caught lying in these negotiations, just like they have been all along.


floyd is the king of boxing, he can fight who ever he wants.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

MichiganWarrior said:


> How many times does your ass have to get pounded to make rainbow belt?


Even your jokes are kindergarten level...do you practice with your students? On a serious note, what's your IQ?


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Reppin501 said:


> Corny as fuck...but would expect no less. No matter how many times you change your name, no matter how many alias' you use, you are a shit troll...you simply don't "get it", have never "got it", and by the looks of shit...never will "get it".


You mad Jonathon? If your gonna accuse me of being someone's alt, at least say who so I can get a laugh. How's the wife?


----------



## steviebruno

JohnAnthony said:


> floyd is the king of boxing, he can fight who ever he wants.


Bob was too busy making money off of Floyd's name to bother fighting him. I don't blame Pac for that. I blame him for being a puppet and a liar.


----------



## tonys333

steviebruno said:


> Bob was too busy making money off of Floyd's name to bother fighting him. I don't blame Pac for that. I blame him for being a puppet and a liar.


And Floyd never ever mentioned Manny's name before a fight know? whether you like it or not they were both to blame for the fight not happening yet they both used each others names to sell there fight and that's a fact.


----------



## shaunster101

Wow. This thread has gone from bad to absolute shit.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

shaunster101 said:


> Wow. This thread has gone from bad to absolute shit.


Thank Michigan Warrior for that.


----------



## El-Terrible

MichiganWarrior said:


> Countdown to Floyd solidifying himself as the greatest of his generation!
> 
> TBE! TBE! BLAAAAT!


Lol you are such a twat! You must be 12 or something :rofl


----------



## El-Terrible

steviebruno said:


> Bob was too busy making money off of Floyd's name to bother fighting him. I don't blame Pac for that. I blame him for being a puppet and a liar.


And vice versa too, let's not pretend that shit was all one way! Floyd has been obsessed at that times


----------



## Reppin501

Bjj_Boxer said:


> You mad Jonathon? If your gonna accuse me of being someone's alt, at least say who so I can get a laugh. How's the wife?


Yawwwwnnnn...


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Nyanners :sad5 said:


> Thank Michigan Warrior for that.


I had something to do with that too. I apologize. I'll stop now.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

steviebruno said:


> Bob was too busy making money off of Floyd's name to bother fighting him. I don't blame Pac for that. I blame him for being a puppet and a liar.


Floyd has been using Pac's name to sell fights since the Pac/Hatton fight. Stop acting like it was a one way act.


----------



## 2manyusernames

shaunster101 said:


> Wow. This thread has gone from bad to absolute shit.


Michigan Warrior showed up.


----------



## Mal

2manyusernames said:


> Michigan Warrior showed up.


He's a cancer to this board.


----------



## steviebruno

tonys333 said:


> And Floyd never ever mentioned Manny's name before a fight know? whether you like it or not they were both to blame for the fight not happening yet they both used each others names to sell there fight and that's a fact.


Floyd has only mentioned Pac when asked about him. Pac and Arum engaged in a five year charade, "agreeing" to Floyd's demands when there were no active negotiations going on.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Bjj_Boxer said:


> I had something to do with that too. I apologize. I'll stop now.


Take it a step further and just bite into some live cable ***


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

MichiganWarrior said:


> Take it a step further and just bite into some live cable ***


Lol... You know you mad :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior

This is my thread now. If you cant dunk a basketball, love fat booty women or quote ASAP Ferg get the fuck outta here

No lames allowed


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Lol... You know you mad :lol:


Chill Gunther this aint a gay pride meeting


----------



## bballchump11

MichiganWarrior said:


> This is my thread now. If you cant dunk a basketball, love fat booty women or quote ASAP Ferg get the fuck outta here
> 
> No lames allowed


I check all 3 boxes :good


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> The fact you have to restrain yourself to keep it polite in a discussion about two people you don't even know kind of sums you up.
> 
> If I'm a Pactard you are a raging Flomo, of that there is no doubt. the thing is, I actually don't give a shit, this is to pass the time. To you it seems like life and death
> 
> I actually think you would cry if Floyd got knocked out lol


well I restrain to keep it polite because people like yourself like to get slick and say something about me that pisses me off. Keep my name out of your mouth and you won't have any problems.

and I haven't cried in over 8 years, so I doubt I'd cry over a boxing match. Yeah I would be upset thought just like I was upset after Paulie/Porter, Martinez/Cotto, Mike Jones/Bailey

now tell me. When was the last time you cried?

*A. November 12, 2011*









*B. June 9, 2012*









*C. December 8, 2012*









*D. All of the above*


----------



## Xizor1d

MichiganWarrior said:


> This is my thread now. If you cant dunk a basketball, love fat booty women or quote ASAP Ferg get the fuck outta here
> 
> No lames allowed


lol MW be like...


----------



## bballchump11

bjl12 said:


> Does anyone have any legitimate NEWS about what's going on? Speculation of an announcement on Saturday is nice and all, but we heard the same shit about the superbowl :/
> 
> Haven't seen any real news in awhile now (could be good or bad I guess)


There hasn't been much news because both sides are being a lot more closed lipped, which imo is a great thing.








Bjj_Boxer said:


> Stop fronting you little ****. More than half the people you know think you're a ***. Some even say it to your face and you just laugh it off. You have no business acting all hard on this forum you metrosexual bitch :lol:


lol you're still here? How are you going to call me a *** when you're the one wrapping your arms around another man in panties on everyday?

I never had another man's nuts in my face before. I can't say the same for you. You can't spell BJJ without BJ


----------



## Abraham

I really wish you'd guys chill with this back and forth insulting each other bullshit that has fuck all to do with boxing. Seriously. It's annoying enough waiting for the so called announcement without having to read through pages of crap.


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> I really wish you'd guys chill with this back and forth insulting each other bullshit that has fuck all to do with boxing. Seriously. It's annoying enough waiting for the so called announcement without having to read through pages of crap.


yeah tell em man.


----------



## Mal

Abraham said:


> I really wish you'd guys chill with this back and forth insulting each other bullshit that has fuck all to do with boxing. Seriously. It's annoying enough waiting for the so called announcement without having to read through pages of crap.


Well stated.


----------



## El-Terrible

bballchump11 said:


> well I restrain to keep it polite because people like yourself like to get slick and say something about me that pisses me off. Keep my name out of your mouth and you won't have any problems.
> 
> and I haven't cried in over 8 years, so I doubt I'd cry over a boxing match. Yeah I would be upset thought just like I was upset after Paulie/Porter, Martinez/Cotto, Mike Jones/Bailey
> 
> now tell me. When was the last time you cried?


LOL firstly, quote the post where I personally insulted you? I may have said your opinion was crap or hugely biased (which it is) but I don't personally insult unless it's the forum's village idiot (which you have shamefully aligned yourself with).

And wow, you went through all the trouble of all those photos hoping it would get a rise out of me, you need to lighten up, Floyd doesn't give a shit about you...



> I really wish you'd guys chill with this back and forth insulting each other bullshit that has fuck all to do with boxing. Seriously. It's annoying enough waiting for the so called announcement without having to read through pages of crap.


Oops just read this, ok I take the above back, no more insulting or arguing from this point onwards, unless Floyd ducks and announces Cotto, then it's open warfare on any Flomo who continues living in denial


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> LOL firstly, quote the post where I personally insulted you? I may have said your opinion was crap or hugely biased (which it is) but I don't personally insult unless it's the forum's village idiot (which you have shamefully aligned yourself with).
> 
> And wow, you went through all the trouble of all those photos hoping it would get a rise out of me, you need to lighten up, Floyd doesn't give a shit about you...
> 
> Oops just read this, ok I take the above back, no more insulting or arguing from this point onwards, unless Floyd ducks and announces Cotto, then it's open warfare on any Flomo who continues living in denial


This is what I meant


> It wouldn't make a difference, both are sad and a little bit pathetic - yo bitch ho, shag yo mom, Floyd kicks Pac's a$$ you queer, I had to slap them bitches down one by one - lol silly little prats


like I said, be on your best behavior or you'll be on my shit list also.


----------



## El-Terrible

bballchump11 said:


> This is what I meant
> 
> like I said, be on your best behavior or you'll be on my shit list also.


You boys were asking for it on that one, read back on your posts and tell me you didn't deserve that


----------



## MichiganWarrior

El-Terrible said:


> LOL firstly, quote the post where I personally insulted you? I may have said your opinion was crap or hugely biased (which it is) but I don't personally insult unless it's the forum's village idiot (which you have shamefully aligned yourself with).
> 
> And wow, you went through all the trouble of all those photos hoping it would get a rise out of me, you need to lighten up, Floyd doesn't give a shit about you...
> 
> Oops just read this, ok I take the above back, no more insulting or arguing from this point onwards, unless Floyd ducks and announces Cotto, then it's open warfare on any Flomo who continues living in denial


Shut up ***. The only warfare you'll commit is your war on the cocks you'll suck ****

Who the fuck are you lol

Yo @bballchump11 who's this ugly dude?


----------



## uraharakisuke

Manny and Floyd don't read this thread.
Manny and Floyd only care about your money.
Manny and Floyd robbed us of the biggest fight in boxing history (the sport we all love) for half a decade and counting.

But you guys can keep posting shit to eachother.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> There hasn't been much news because both sides are being a lot more closed lipped, which imo is a great thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol you're still here? How are you going to call me a *** when you're the one wrapping your arms around another man in panties on everyday?
> 
> I never had another man's nuts in my face before. I can't say the same for you. You can't spell BJJ without BJ


Don't get it wrong, I'm not the one calling you gay, YOUR FRIENDS are. There's a big difference.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

MichiganWarrior said:


> Shut up ***. The only warfare you'll commit is your war on the cocks you'll suck ****
> 
> Who the fuck are you lol
> 
> Yo @bballchump11 who's this ugly dude?


You're such a mental midget. You insult people like an 8th grader. I thought you only looked like you have down syndrome, now I actually believe you have it. Talking about ****, cocks, dicks and blaaating...seriously you teach children?


----------



## Mable

This shit's pathetic. And that's coming from someone who likes to pretend they're elderly on the internet.

I'd rather watch Fat Dan eat porridge with his fingers than have to put up with this virtual pissing contest.
ALL BECAUSE I JUST WANT A BIT OF FUCKING NEWS.
_FUCKKK!
_


----------



## knowimuch

Mable said:


> This shit's pathetic. And that's coming from someone who likes to pretend they're elderly on the internet.
> 
> I'd rather watch Fat Dan eat porridge with his fingers than have to put up with this virtual pissing contest.
> ALL BECAUSE I JUST WANT A BIT OF FUCKING NEWS.
> _FUCKKK!
> _


:rofl

to put in perspective. France, Ukraine, Russia and Germany have reached an peace agreement sooner then this fight happened.
Come to think of it they should let Arum, Pac and May control country's. no more fighting only nations bickering on internet and blaming eacht other


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Bjj_Boxer said:


> You're such a mental midget. You insult people like an 8th grader. I thought you only looked like you have down syndrome, now I actually believe you have it. Talking about ****, cocks, dicks and blaaating...seriously you teach children?


The Brazilian Fagitsu master is back! What belt color allows yoi to learn the reach around technique?


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Mable said:


> This shit's pathetic. And that's coming from someone who likes to pretend they're elderly on the internet.
> 
> I'd rather watch Fat Dan eat porridge with his fingers than have to put up with this virtual pissing contest.
> ALL BECAUSE I JUST WANT A BIT OF FUCKING NEWS.
> _FUCKKK!
> _


This is no longer the place for that. This has turned into ESB all over again. Just wait for it on ESPN, you'd be way better off that way.


----------



## ElKiller

uraharakisuke said:


> Manny and Floyd don't read this thread.
> Manny and Floyd only care about your money.
> Manny and Floyd robbed us of the biggest fight in boxing history (the sport we all love) for half a decade and counting.
> 
> But you guys can keep posting shit to eachother.


In a way, we were also robbed of the 2nd biggest fight of the year.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

MichiganWarrior said:


> The Brazilian Fagitsu master is back! What belt color allows yoi to learn the reach around technique?


You'd find a purple belt, and recently promoted at that, is far from a "master". How old are the children you teach?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Bjj_Boxer said:


> You'd find a purple belt, and recently promoted at that, is far from a "master". How old are the children you teach?


Keep your wrestling "techniques" away from my kids Cock Lee


----------



## Leftsmash

El-Terrible said:


> And wow, you went through all the trouble of all those photos hoping it would get a rise out of me, you need to lighten up, Floyd doesn't give a shit about you...


Well it obviousky did get a rise out of you as you reported them straight away and the pictures disappeared faster than a Robber's dog followed by a warning by the Mod :rofl


----------



## megavolt

News? Nothing? Nothing. k


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

bballchump11 said:


> @*Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )*, do you have the pictures still of el suicidio?


Sergio does not share the same optimism as you do in coming out on top in this poll.


----------



## jonnytightlips

Gone all too quiet on this front here.


----------



## Reppin501

Bjj_Boxer said:


> This is no longer the place for that. This has turned into ESB all over again. Just wait for it on ESPN, you'd be way better off that way.


Bro...you've been one of the ring leaders of the shit show.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

*50 Cent "He's still scared to death to fight Manny"*

http://www.foxsports.com/boxing/sto...t-manny-pacquiao-scared-to-death-fight-021215


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Reppin501 said:


> Bro...you've been one of the ring leaders of the shit show.


Yes I have...


----------



## Reppin501

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Yes I have...


I respect that...


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

MichiganWarrior said:


> Keep your wrestling "techniques" away from my kids Cock Lee


Your come backs are weak. You're boring...


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> You boys were asking for it on that one, read back on your posts and tell me you didn't deserve that


meh, they attacked me first


----------



## bballchump11

MichiganWarrior said:


> Shut up ***. The only warfare you'll commit is your war on the cocks you'll suck ****
> 
> Who the fuck are you lol
> 
> Yo @bballchump11 who's this ugly dude?


lol I'm not sure man. He didn't start posting that often until recently



Bjj_Boxer said:


> Don't get it wrong, I'm not the one calling you gay, YOUR FRIENDS are. There's a big difference.


cool, give an example



MichiganWarrior said:


> The Brazilian Fagitsu master is back! What belt color allows yoi to learn the reach around technique?


:rofl


----------



## bballchump11

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Sergio does not share the same optimism as you do in coming out on top in this poll.


Leon doesn't check his notifications. I'll have to PM him


----------



## tliang1000

ElKiller said:


> In a way, we were also robbed of the 2nd biggest fight of the year.


ikr. Give me Cotto vs Canelo on May2nd.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ), do you have the pictures still of el suicidio?


yes, I do


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> yes, I do


:yep I thought you still had over 4000 notifications. Pile of shit wants the forum to vote between me and El Suicidio in the looks department


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> :yep I thought you still had over 4000 notifications. Pile of shit wants the forum to vote between me and El Suicidio in the looks department


I think ya'll should do it. What's the holdup?


----------



## PetetheKing

Bungle said:


> If this was back in 2009 I would have picked Mayweather without hesitation, now I would put my money on Pacquiao.
> 
> For me Mayweather looks like he's slowed down and doesn't have to mobility he once had, back in 2009 I would have backed him to use his legs and counter Pac able taking advantage of the whole ring, now I see a guy that will have to fight on he inside because that movement is no longer with him and while he is still excellent fighting that way it isn't enough to beat Pacquiao in my opinion.
> 
> Pacquiao on the other hand is getting played down massively because of the KO against Marquez, while he lost the invincibility that surrounded him that night I don't think he's declinded because of it, in fact if you take out the Marquez fights then he's probably dropped less rounds since Fighting Diaz than Mayweather has in his last two fights.
> 
> The worry is Mayweather pulls out a complete masterclass like he did against Canelo but the value points to Pacquiao all day long.


You are out of your mind unless this is an attempt at comedy.


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> I think ya'll should do it. What's the holdup?


I don't have the pictures


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> I don't have the pictures


Leon said has them.


----------



## PetetheKing

MichiganWarrior said:


> This is my thread now. If you cant dunk a basketball, love fat booty women or quote ASAP Ferg get the fuck outta here
> 
> No lames allowed


If I can touch the rim can I at least browse the thread?

Thanks.



bballchump11 said:


> I check all 3 boxes :good


Why don't you just blow him.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> :yep I thought you still had over 4000 notifications. Pile of shit wants the forum to vote between me and El Suicidio in the looks department


whose pile of shit


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> whose pile of shit


rockinghorseshit, the guy who created the Un G thread just now 


PetetheKing said:


> Why don't you just blow him.


how about I blow your brains out :good


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> rockinghorseshit, the guy who created the Un G thread just now
> 
> how about I blow your brains out :good


you should have a special delivery


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> you should have a special delivery


lol thanks, and your inbox is full


----------



## PetetheKing

bballchump11 said:


> how about I blow your brains out :good


That was quick you corny fuck. Just take the joke the way you take MW's dick in your mouth.

Seriously though, I got no ill will bball I just couldn't help myself with your sycophantic sucking up.


----------



## bballchump11

PetetheKing said:


> That was quick you corny fuck. Just take the joke the way you take MW's dick in your mouth.
> 
> Seriously though, I got no ill will bball I just couldn't help myself with your sycophantic sucking up.


I wasn't sucking up. I was just wanted to brag about my dunking ability


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> lol thanks, and your inbox is full


should be able to receive now


----------



## PetetheKing

bballchump11 said:


> I wasn't sucking up. I was just wanted to brag about my dunking ability


You're like 5'8 or something too right? I had to knock you down a peg for not having more compassion for the whiteys.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

PetetheKing said:


> If I can touch the rim can I at least browse the thread?
> 
> Thanks.


Only if you refer to me as Master Bruce


----------



## voodoo5

WTF this thread has become fucking garbage.
I am getting more news at ESB's thread for fucks sake.


----------



## Abraham

PetetheKing said:


> You're like 5'8 or something too right? I had to knock you down a peg for not having more compassion for the whiteys.


He's 5'6. Get it right.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Wow, this thread was poor, but was just friendly banter and decent for News.

It has gone to complete Shit.

ESB levels of shit.

Ever since MichiganWarrior came back into in.

Cant everyone just ignore his posts. He's obviously retarded, try not to bite everyone.


----------



## JohnAnthony

*Stephen Espinoza* @StephenEspinoza
Follow
Not accurate. Floyd isn't holding the deal up. "@gdgills: @KevinI just wrote if Floyd said yes today agreement would be done tomorrow"


----------



## el mosquito

floyd only has to say yes and the fight is on


----------



## MichiganWarrior

JohnAnthony said:


> Wow, this thread was poor, but was just friendly banter and decent for News.
> 
> It has gone to complete Shit.
> 
> ESB levels of shit.
> 
> Ever since MichiganWarrior came back into in.
> 
> Cant everyone just ignore his posts. He's obviously retarded, try not to bite everyone.


Got another passive aggressive female here @bballchump11

Yo bitch got sumfin to say? Say like a man you hoe cake ass *****

Matter fact bitch boy list one insightful thing you said about a fight ever


----------



## JohnAnthony

MichiganWarrior said:


> Got another passive aggressive female here @*bballchump11*
> 
> Yo bitch got sumfin to say? Say like a man you hoe cake ass *****
> 
> Matter fact bitch boy list one insightful thing you said about a fight ever


this is the 1st and last time im replying or acknowledging you.

You have turned this thread from a thread which would post all updates on news about to a fight, to just one bitch moaning arguing shit fest, over the last 2 days.

Take your shit back over to ESB where your type of behaviour is welcomed.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer

threads been ruined by little *******

whats the latest on the fight does anyone know


----------



## El-Terrible

Apologise for my part in ruining the thread, getting dragged down to gutter level. Anyway saw this article which I thought was pretty extreme in how it's portrayed Mayweather and just wondering if anyone knows how legit this writer is, does he actually have sources or is he just spouting.

http://ringsidereport.com/?p=50855&...&utm_campaign=Feed:+ringsidereport/hdlS+(RSR)

Lance Pugmire described yesterday's progress as "nothing meaningful" :fire

My last hope that it's all done and will be announced tomorrow as a cheesy Valentine's day announcement for the fans or some rubbish like that. The fact Arum has been quiet as a mouse is interesting, last update from him was a reporter tried to get an update and he just texted back "Working hard to make a deal"


----------



## JohnAnthony

El-Terrible said:


> Apologise for my part in ruining the thread, getting dragged down to gutter level. Anyway saw this article which I thought was pretty extreme in how it's portrayed Mayweather and just wondering if anyone knows how legit this writer is, does he actually have sources or is he just spouting.
> 
> http://ringsidereport.com/?p=50855&...&utm_campaign=Feed:+ringsidereport/hdlS+(RSR)
> 
> Lance Pugmire described yesterday's progress as "nothing meaningful" :fire
> 
> My last hope that it's all done and will be announced tomorrow as a cheesy Valentine's day announcement for the fans or some rubbish like that. The fact Arum has been quiet as a mouse is interesting, last update from him was a reporter tried to get an update and he just texted back "Working hard to make a deal"


Never heard of the guy.

Regarding Arum being Quiet, i'd take nothing from it.

I don't think Arum or Manny have made any official statements previously all previous interviews by them have all been for other purposes and they've just been asked about floyd, Its more being Manny promoting his film and getting asked, or Arum doing work with his other fighters and reporters asking him.

I dont't think they're being any more quiet on purpose its just that they're not being interviewed at the minute.


----------



## sugarshane_24

JohnAnthony said:


> Never heard of the guy.
> 
> Regarding Arum being Quiet, i'd take nothing from it.
> 
> I don't think Arum or Manny have made any official statements previously all previous interviews by them have all been for other purposes and they've just been asked about floyd, Its more being Manny promoting his film and getting asked, or Arum doing work with his other fighters and reporters asking him.
> 
> I dont't think they're being any more quiet on purpose its just that they're not being interviewed at the minute.


The only glimmer of hope is Pac has started training, albeit lightly. And everyone has stayed quiet as Floyd wanted. Things are probably worked out in the background.


----------



## JohnAnthony

sugarshane_24 said:


> The only glimmer of hope is Pac has started training, albeit lightly. And everyone has stayed quiet as Floyd wanted. Things are probably worked out in the background.


They have, but my point was, even before, they were doing interviews for other things, and would be asked About floyd.

They arent giving any interviews at the minute, so its hard to say wether they've changed there stance.

Manny did tweet, looking forward to my next fight hehe.

I don't take anything from light training personally.

I honestly think floyd doesn't want this fight right now. He's trying to work out any way that he can find anyone else in May, where he wont get abused for it, and he'll still make a ton of money.

The fight with Manny will only happen if he comes to the conclusion that he can't get away with not fighting him.


----------



## Mr Magic

If no Manny, Floyd might aswell retire and cut his balls off right now.


----------



## El-Terrible

JohnAnthony said:


> I honestly think floyd doesn't want this fight right now. He's trying to work out any way that he can find anyone else in May, where he wont get abused for it, and he'll still make a ton of money.
> 
> The fight with Manny will only happen if he comes to the conclusion that he can't get away with not fighting him.


Surely it's come to that already. Drug testing agreed, purse split agreed, Al haymon is obviously entertaining this or wouldn't spend so much time on it. I think only a raging Flomo could possibly say that Arum isn't moving heaven and Earth to make this happen. The Pacquiao camp have called Floyds bluff by removing any deadline.

Either this is in the bag and they're just waiting for the right time or Floyd is stalling in the hope Pacquiao walks away. I don't believe a word of Espinozas tweets. Like I said, negotiating has to be done by now. So only two possibilities


----------



## JohnAnthony

El-Terrible said:


> Surely it's come to that already. Drug testing agreed, purse split agreed, Al haymon is obviously entertaining this or wouldn't spend so much time on it. I think only a raging Flomo could possibly say that Arum isn't moving heaven and Earth to make this happen. The Pacquiao camp have called Floyds bluff by removing any deadline.
> 
> Either this is in the bag and they're just waiting for the right time or Floyd is stalling in the hope Pacquiao walks away. I don't believe a word of Espinozas tweets. Like I said, negotiating has to be done by now. So only two possibilities


maybe, but releasing small video clips of him talking to pac to me says he's trying to prove to people he did all he can on his end.

Floyd will come out with something like this in the next few days:

_"look i tried to make the fight i released a video to prove it. But they just lie, there was no contract, the thing is, i'm the A Side, and Manny Pac has a Boss, but Floyd Mayweather is his own Boss. So for those reasons, I'm Fighting Cotto in May, and Manyy Pacquao, yes you're next!"_


----------



## El-Terrible

JohnAnthony said:


> maybe, but releasing small video clips of him talking to pac to me says he's trying to prove to people he did all he can on his end.
> 
> Floyd will come out with something like this in the next few days:
> 
> _"look i tried to make the fight i released a video to prove it. But they just lie, there was no contract, the thing is, i'm the A Side, and Manny Pac has a Boss, but Floyd Mayweather is his own Boss. So for those reasons, I'm Fighting Cotto in May, and Manyy Pacquao, yes you're next!"_


:rofl 
You might be right, that sounds like exactly what he'll come out with


----------



## Concrete

JohnAnthony said:


> maybe, but releasing small video clips of him talking to pac to me says he's trying to prove to people he did all he can on his end.
> 
> Floyd will come out with something like this in the next few days:
> 
> _"look i tried to make the fight i released a video to prove it. But they just lie, there was no contract, the thing is, i'm the A Side, and Manny Pac has a Boss, but Floyd Mayweather is his own Boss. So for those reasons, I'm Fighting Cotto in May, and Manyy Pacquao, yes you're next!"_


That's pretty good, U got Floyd down.

Though I think the video release was more to promote the shots app which he has invested 1mill towards. It was more of a promotional stunt for the app.

Arum also promotes Cotto and I don't see Arum easily handing Cotto over the Mayweather as Arum won't make as much money off a Mawyweather-Cotto rematch as he would a Mayweather-Pac fight. Arum buisness wise will make more off a May-Pac, Cotto-Canelo. Arum has shown no interest in making a Mayweather-Cotto fight. Cotto is in a good place right now Arum to milk a few fights out of. Mayweather can't just choose Cotto. And Arum can hold Cotto and Pac back from Mayweather if he wants ruining his date if not Pac the money maker.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

JohnAnthony said:


> this is the 1st and last time im replying or acknowledging you.
> 
> You have turned this thread from a thread which would post all updates on news about to a fight, to just one bitch moaning arguing shit fest, over the last 2 days.
> 
> Take your shit back over to ESB where your type of behaviour is welcomed.


ROFL. Sensitive much.

Dont try to act like youre a legit poster hoe. Youve always been a shit stirring troll.

Stay in your lane you lil Aussie bitch


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Get a life losers

If there is anymore news my nucca bball will post it

We all know you homos are dying to give Floyd more money


----------



## MrJotatp4p

I know one thing. Manny and Floyd can go fuck themselves if they don't make this fight. I'm sick of boxing and the politics. All of these champions back in the day all fought each other and they put the fight above all politics. Young ass dudes fighting 2 times a year and shit.


----------



## quincy k

roy jones dont even want to talk about the fight until floyd signs the contract.

heres a future HOF boxer that has signed close to 70 fight contracts and tells you straight up whose signature is needed for the fight to happen

if the fight doesnt get made the only people that will even be one percent blaming paq are flomos...what very few will be left remaining as all the other flomos will be jumping ship faster that rats on a sinking boat.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> roy jones dont even want to talk about the fight until floyd signs the contract.
> 
> heres a future HOF boxer that has signed close to 70 fight contracts and tells you straight up whose signature is needed for the fight to happen
> 
> if the fight doesnt get made the only people that will even be one percent blaming paq are flomos...what very few will be left remaining as all the other flomos will be jumping ship faster that rats on a sinking boat.


Lmao shut up. 500 bucks kirkland dont see the bell vs canelo hoe cakes


----------



## ChampionsForever

Gayweather pussying out it seems, didn't see that one coming. His tattered reputation has been balled up and used as shit paper.


----------



## genaro g

Concrete said:


> That's pretty good, U got Floyd down.
> 
> Though I think the video release was more to promote the shots app which he has invested 1mill towards. It was more of a promotional stunt for the app.
> 
> Arum also promotes Cotto and I don't see Arum easily handing Cotto over the Mayweather as Arum won't make as much money off a Mawyweather-Cotto rematch as he would a Mayweather-Pac fight. Arum buisness wise will make more off a May-Pac, Cotto-Canelo. Arum has shown no interest in making a Mayweather-Cotto fight. Cotto is in a good place right now Arum to milk a few fights out of. Mayweather can't just choose Cotto. And Arum can hold Cotto and Pac back from Mayweather if he wants ruining his date if not Pac the money maker.


Cotto doesn't have a contract with Top Rank. He is a 'free agent.' Bob would have no part of Mayweather Cotto just like their first fight.


----------



## church11

It'll get announced on Twitter on Floyd's bday on February 24th. 

Source: my intuition lol


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

JohnAnthony said:


> maybe, but releasing small video clips of him talking to pac to me says he's trying to prove to people he did all he can on his end.
> 
> Floyd will come out with something like this in the next few days:
> 
> _"look i tried to make the fight i released a video to prove it. But they just lie, there was no contract, the thing is, i'm the A Side, and Manny Pac has a Boss, but Floyd Mayweather is his own Boss. So for those reasons, I'm Fighting Cotto in May, and Manyy Pacquao, yes you're next!"_


I truly believe this fight isn't going to happen and was never gonna hsppen. All the hoopla that's been going on has been Floyd wanting to take some of the blame off of him. He's been doing it for damn near 6 years. Unfortunately for him, apart from a few gullible fans, people are seeing right through his shit. He will be known most fir his ducking if Pac when he retires.


----------



## chibelle

TMT vehicle spotted in front of the Intercontinental Hotel in midtown Manhattan. Announcement this weekend?

Edit: never mind. All-Star weekend. I doubt he would want to news compete with that.


----------



## 2manyusernames

50 Cent says Mayweather "scared" to fight Pacquiao:

http://www.foxsports.com/boxing/sto...t-manny-pacquiao-scared-to-death-fight-021215

I'll take it with a pinch of salt, because they haven't interacted in a long time. I'm not sure how 50 would know that for sure. But having said that, 50 knows him better than anyone here.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

quincy k said:


> roy jones dont even want to talk about the fight until floyd signs the contract.
> 
> heres a future HOF boxer that has signed close to 70 fight contracts and tells you straight up whose signature is needed for the fight to happen
> 
> if the fight doesnt get made the only people that will even be one percent blaming paq are flomos...what very few will be left remaining as all the other flomos will be jumping ship faster that rats on a sinking boat.


Roy's my favorite of all time but his ass can shut it bc him and Hopkins had tucking ego issues and did fight when they both were 1-2 p4p


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

MrJotatp4p said:


> I know one thing. Manny and Floyd can go fuck themselves if they don't make this fight. I'm sick of boxing and the politics. All of these champions back in the day all fought each other and they put the fight above all politics. Young ass dudes fighting 2 times a year and shit.


I wouldn't worry, announcement will drop soon.


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566133322519437312


----------



## chibelle

As I have said before, Espinoza is far from neutral. His job is on the line for this fight and he needs to keep Floyd happy. That big contract was his idea.



bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566133322519437312


----------



## igor_otsky

MrJotatp4p said:


> Roy's my favorite of all time but his ass can shut it bc him and Hopkins had tucking ego issues and did fight when they both were 1-2 p4p


agree


----------



## bballchump11

chibelle said:


> As I have said before, Espinoza is far from neutral. His job is on the line for this fight and he needs to keep Floyd happy. That big contract was his idea.


yes he's far from neutral. He has a big incentive to make the fight. More than Floyd, HBO, Arum, etc. He has no reason to stall anything.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bballchump11 said:


> yes he's far from neutral. He has a big incentive to make the fight. More than Floyd, HBO, Arum, etc. He has no reason to stall anything.


I don't think he was implying that Espinoza was stalling the fight. It's more like, you can't really trust what he says because he's not gonna pit Floyd in a bad light. That tweet was pure BS. Everyone knows that if Floyd wanted this fight, this fight would happen. Instead what we have is Floyd fucking up Cotto v Canelo and this shit show that's been going on all year (2015).


----------



## JoKeR

bballchump11 said:


> He has a big incentive to make the fight. More than Floyd, HBO, Arum, etc.


What?


----------



## quincy k

MrJotatp4p said:


> Roy's my favorite of all time but his ass can shut it bc him and Hopkins had tucking ego issues and did fight when they both were 1-2 p4p


hopkins wanted 168 and it would be questioanable if roy could make that weight as a 175

entirely different than what is happening today as both paq and floyd are 147s


----------



## chibelle

JoKeR said:


> What?


He does. His job is on the line as rumored. Les Moonves put him on blast apparently if the fight does not happen since SHO/CBS has not really profited that much from the Floyd contract. They could have spent less money and earned the same.

That contract was Espinoza and Haymon's idea. If the fight does not happen, Espinoza will have no job and unlikely to get another gig similar to his position as SHO. Arum, Pac and Floyd can continue making money with or without The Fight.


----------



## quincy k

espinoza wants this fight

hes probably already begged floyd to sign the contract

lmfao espinoza saying theyres no signed contract two weeks ago

well no fuken shit 

floyds got it and hasnt signed it yet as its sitting on his desk 

do people actually believe that the holdup is arum or paq?

you gotta be some kind of fuken stupid


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

quincy k said:


> espinoza wants this fight
> 
> hes probably already begged floyd to sign the contract
> 
> lmfao espinoza saying theyres no signed contract two weeks ago
> 
> well no fuken shit
> 
> floyds got it and hasnt signed it yet as its sitting on his desk
> 
> do people actually believe that the holdup is arum or paq?
> 
> you gotta be some kind of fuken stupid


...I personally believe Espinoza doesn't seem like he wants it at all. It may be a wrong thought but I've felt out of everyone talking, out of everyone tweeting or mentioning the fight, Espinoza has been the one with his phone off the hook.

I'm not confident in that statement because I know Showtime want the biggest fight and they've dealt with Pacquiao, but every time some sort of news or possibility comes out, he just shoots it down. Maybe he's just honest, I don't know, but he seems like he doesn't really care.


----------



## mrtony80

*yawn*


----------



## bballchump11

Bjj_Boxer said:


> I don't think he was implying that Espinoza was stalling the fight. It's more like, you can't really trust what he says because he's not gonna pit Floyd in a bad light. That tweet was pure BS. Everyone knows that if Floyd wanted this fight, this fight would happen. Instead what we have is Floyd fucking up Cotto v Canelo and this shit show that's been going on all year (2015).


Well Floyd does want this fight, and that's why they're negotiating. Yall act like if he snapped his fingers, the fight would be done right now. It doesn't work like that.

If Floyd says, "ok, I want to fight, lets sign the deal". HBO and Showtime will look at him like "Uh, we don't have the broadcasters set, or the fight replay or the promotion tour set".



JoKeR said:


> What?


everybody else explained it pretty well. Mayweather could still fight Cotto or Khan and get at least $32 million. Pacquiao can fight Jessie Vargas or Khan and get paid well. Arum wasn't very keen on making the fight in the past, so he can wait longer. Plus if Manny loses again, he's screwed. HBO could wait for Mayweather to become a free agent in 2016 and make the fight. 
Showtime only has 2 fights with Mayweather left and Espinoza's job may be on the line according to some sources.


----------



## bballchump11

Nyanners :sad5 said:


> ...I personally believe Espinoza doesn't seem like he wants it at all. It may be a wrong thought but I've felt out of everyone talking, out of everyone tweeting or mentioning the fight, Espinoza has been the one with his phone off the hook.
> 
> I'm not confident in that statement because I know Showtime want the biggest fight and they've dealt with Pacquiao, but every time some sort of news or possibility comes out, he just shoots it down. Maybe he's just honest, I don't know, but he seems like he doesn't really care.


Espinoza sounds like that because every week, somebody is saying to the media or "leaking" that the fight is a done deal or that the networks agreed on something. He's just clearly up the false news. 
Last week, Arum said the networks came to a deal and within an hour, Showtime AND HBO corrected him saying that it wasn't done


----------



## bballchump11

I forgot that Floyd always goes to the All Star game. I wonder if anybody will interview him there


----------



## quincy k

Nyanners :sad5 said:


> ...I personally believe Espinoza doesn't seem like he wants it at all. It may be a wrong thought but I've felt out of everyone talking, out of everyone tweeting or mentioning the fight, Espinoza has been the one with his phone off the hook.
> 
> I'm not confident in that statement because I know Showtime want the biggest fight and they've dealt with Pacquiao, but every time some sort of news or possibility comes out, he just shoots it down. Maybe he's just honest, I don't know, but he seems like he doesn't really care.


espinoza doesnt care about brokering the biggest sporting event in showtime and boxing history?

he wants this fight because its the difference between being a success and a failure when a floyd cotto rematch absolutely bombs and everyone watches canelo and kirkland on free tv.


----------



## Carpe Diem

Everyone is waiting on the egomaniac to make the announcement. I think the fight is done, but Floyd likes to play the wait-game and will make the announcement when he wants to. He has all the big names at his weight division waiting on him to make a decision so they can move on, but this is something Floyd enjoys. He does it for every Media Day. He always shows up one or two hours late on purpose, while everyone are waiting for his arrival and being bored out of their freaking minds.


----------



## mrtony80

So we (not me,actually) went from holding our breath that we'd get a Super Bowl announcement, now guys are hoping for a All Star wknd announcement. :lol:


----------



## bballchump11

mrtony80 said:


> So we (not me,actually) went from holding our breath that we'd get a Super Bowl announcement, now guys are hoping for a All Star wknd announcement. :lol:


Naw I'm not concerned about All Star weekend. I was just wondering if they'd interview him there. Everybody knows he's in talks with Pacquiao and he had the big scene at the Heat/Bucks game. They may want to talk to him


----------



## Carpe Diem

How come he doesn't play in the Celebrity All-Star game anymore?


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

mrtony80 said:


> So we (not me,actually) went from holding our breath that we'd get a Super Bowl announcement, now guys are hoping for a All Star wknd announcement. :lol:


Who knows, maybe Pac will show up too and they can talk face to face. It'll be Pac v Mayweather 2 and the flomos can claim another victory based on body language and eye movements...


----------



## Ricky42791

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Who knows, maybe Pac will show up too and they can talk face to face. It'll be Pac v Mayweather 2 and the flomos can claim another victory based on body language and eye movements...


hahahaha :rofl


----------



## bballchump11

Carpe Diem said:


> How come he doesn't play in the Celebrity All-Star game anymore?


idk, it seems to be more exclusive nowadays. I don't see as big of a range of celebrities


----------



## Bulakenyo

bballchump11 said:


> idk, it seems to be more exclusive nowadays. I don't see as big of a range of celebrities


Roach hates seeing Pacquiao play basketball during training camp.

Not saying the fight's gonna happen for sure, but a twisted ankle or sprained knee for a stupid pick up game nobody really cares about will cost the fighter millions of dollars.


----------



## quincy k

mrtony80 said:


> So we (not me,actually) went from holding our breath that we'd get a Super Bowl announcement, now guys are hoping for a All Star wknd announcement. :lol:


there was actually some dumfuk flomos here that thought that nbc was going to give cbs/showtime floyd mayweather his own free personal halftime super bowl interview

probably be valued around 25mm in ad space time. all for floyd mayweather because hes floyd mayweather

the mentality of someone saying something this stupid collectively shows what normal people are dealing with when it comes to what is going on in the flomo mindset.


----------



## Boogle McDougal

Somebody told me today that Showtime lost 12 million dollars on the Mayweather/Maidana rematch. Not sure if that's true, just what I heard.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> there was actually some dumfuk flomos here that thought that nbc was going to give cbs/showtime floyd mayweather his own free personal halftime super bowl interview
> 
> probably be valued around 25mm in ad space time. all for floyd mayweather because hes floyd mayweather
> 
> the mentality of someone saying something this stupid collectively shows what normal people are dealing with when it comes to what is going on in the flomo mindset.


Yawn how many times you gonna repeat this ya lil bitch

Notice your hoe ass didmt answer my bet you puss


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> there was actually some dumfuk flomos here that thought that* nbc was going to give cbs/showtime floyd mayweather his own free personal halftime super bowl interview
> 
> probably be valued around 25mm in ad space time*. all for floyd mayweather because hes floyd mayweather
> 
> the mentality of someone saying something this stupid collectively shows what normal people are dealing with when it comes to what is going on in the flomo mindset.


I see you keep repeating this and normally I just ignore your copy/paste, but I can't help it any longer. Who in this thread thought that?

What I saw was posters were confused and thought that the Super Bowl would be on CBS and figured Showtime might try and find a way to promote the Mayweather-Pac fight because they're essentially owned by CBS.

Once it was clarified that the Super Bowl would actually be on NBC, all speculation tying Showing, CBS and the Superbowl together then went away. No one ever "claimed" that NBC would give "free promotion" to Mayweather-Pac. Instead that's you, putting your own little spin/twist into something very minor.

So again, why would you take posters confusing NBC with CBS, which is understandable, then copy and paste your own little spin spamming the thread?

@ bjl12


----------



## quincy k

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yawn how many times you gonna repeat this ya lil bitch
> 
> Notice your hoe ass didmt answer my bet you puss


im a "puss" because i am not interested in taking the underdog in what in all likelihood will be a -500 favorite?

fuken flomos

didnt you say floyd was going to beat paq 9-3 or 10-2? after at first saying some other stupid azz shit how faded floyd was going to beat paq worse than he did jmm at 33 points

spot me 18 points at 9-3

i have paq and you have floyd

or you just talking out of your azz like you always do?


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I see you keep repeating this and normally I just ignore your copy/paste, but I can't help it any longer. Who in this thread thought that?
> 
> What I saw was posters were confused and thought that the Super Bowl would be on CBS and figured Showtime might try and find a way to promote the Mayweather-Pac fight because they're essentially owned by CBS.
> 
> Once it was clarified that the Super Bowl would actually be on NBC, all speculation tying Showing, CBS and the Superbowl together then went away. No one ever "claimed" that NBC would give "free promotion" to Mayweather-Pac. Instead that's you, putting your own little spin/twist into something very minor.
> 
> So again, why would you take posters confusing NBC with CBS, which is understandable, then copy and paste your own little spin spamming the thread?
> 
> @Bj12


confused? spin? what am i spinning?

that sounds like what a flomo does.

http://www.thisis50.com/profiles/blogs/i-injected-pacquiao-with

wasnt this your flomo website that you posted in your defense of floyds three failed PED tests?

some unknown source, from some unknown author going by only a pen name and this was your big rebuttal to floyd never clearing his name with copies of three negative PED test?

seriously where and why would you even reference that website?

only an idiot would give an credibility to that article


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> confused? spin? what am i spinning?
> 
> that sounds like what a flomo does.
> 
> http://www.thisis50.com/profiles/blogs/i-injected-pacquiao-with
> 
> wasnt this your flomo website that you posted in your defense of floyds three failed PED tests?
> 
> some unknown source, from some unknown author going by only a pen name and this was your big rebuttal to floyd never clearing his name with copies of three negative PED test?
> 
> seriously where and why would you even reference that website?
> 
> only an idiot would give an credibility to that article


Great so instead of challenging my claim of you spamming the thread, like you always do, you change the subject and bring up the point of Pacquiao refusing drug tests in 2009? Gotcha


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> confused? spin? what am i spinning?
> 
> that sounds like what a flomo does.
> 
> http://www.thisis50.com/profiles/blogs/i-injected-pacquiao-with
> 
> wasnt this your flomo website that you posted in your defense of floyds three failed PED tests?
> 
> some unknown source, from some unknown author going by only a pen name and this was your big rebuttal to floyd never clearing his name with copies of three negative PED test?
> 
> seriously where and why would you even reference that website?
> 
> only an idiot would give an credibility to that article


Only in quincy k land does:

Pacquiao refusing unlimited random drug tests with no cut-off in 2009 = Pacquaio not guilty of PED use

Mayweather taking tests = guilty of PED use


----------



## mrtony80

bballchump11 said:


> Naw I'm not concerned about All Star weekend. I was just wondering if they'd interview him there. Everybody knows he's in talks with Pacquiao and he had the big scene at the Heat/Bucks game. They may want to talk to him


For crissakes, what could there be left to talk about?


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Great so instead of challenging my claim of you spamming the thread, like you always do, you change the subject and bring up the point of Pacquiao refusing drug tests in 2009? Gotcha


spamming? is that what its now referred to when someone chops off a flomos head?

and how is it changing the subject that flomos are pretty much delusional? thats the subject i thought this thread had recently turned into.

you referencing a complete idiot website(that is hiphop/rap gossip as opposed to even sports related) to counter floyds three failed PED tests and your other flomo buddy that you summoned for help claiming that floyd was going to get a halftime super bowl interview to promote his fight with paq.

two completely irrational mind sets in regards to reality.

seriously, that article from your referenced website...wtf were you thinking?

thats as bad as the cut and paste flomo video bballchump11 posted that i had to expose


----------



## BoxingGenius27

@ quicy k

Why spam this thread with your copying and pasting lying about "flomos" saying NBC would give floyd 25 mil in free ad time?


----------



## BoxingGenius27

@ quincy k

Why spam this thread with your copying and pasting lying about "flomos" saying NBC would give floyd 25 mil in free ad time?


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> spamming? is that what its now referred to when someone chops off a flomos head?
> 
> and how is it changing the subject that flomos are pretty much delusional? thats the subject i thought this thread had recently turned into.
> 
> you referencing a complete idiot website(that is hiphop/rap gossip as opposed to even sports related) to counter floyds three failed PED tests and your other flomo buddy that you summoned for help claiming that floyd was going to get a halftime super bowl interview to promote his fight with paq.
> 
> two completely irrational mind sets in regards to reality.
> 
> seriously, that article from your referenced website...wtf were you thinking?
> 
> thats as bad as the cut and paste flomo video bballchump11 posted that i had to expose


Actually, I provided two sources. One was from thisis 50 and the other was Teddy Atlas. In my book, Teddy Atlas is more credible than Hauser, being that I've never even heard of Hauser until Montoya started that story in which he later apologized to GBP.

Lastly, if you call creating blatant lies for the whole forum to see "chopping off heads" then congrats :-(

Again, why would you take people confusing NBC with CBS and create a completely fabricated story thereafter? Your credibility is shot.


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Only in quincy k land does:
> 
> Pacquiao refusing unlimited random drug tests with no cut-off in 2009 = Pacquaio not guilty of PED use
> 
> Mayweather taking tests = guilty of PED use


only in boxinggenius27 land does a guy who has never failed a ped test is more guilty than a guy who has been alleged to have failed three USADA PED sample A tests, never made to take a sample B test because USADA is under contract with floyd mayweather and then asked for in a court of law to produce the failed sample A tests which floyd never presents to clear his name which in all likelihood where positive as alleged.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Only in quincy k land does:
> 
> Pacquiao refusing unlimited random drug tests with no cut-off in 2009 = Pacquaio not guilty of PED use
> 
> Mayweather taking tests = guilty of PED use


Can we clarify something once and for all and can you Dumbasses never repeat this bullshit again. Pac never refused drug testing, NEVER! He wanted to put a cut off on BLOOD DRAWS, he was willing to give blood immediately after the fight and all the urine needed...enough to quench JMM's thirst. So flomos can STFU about that. Thanks

Also Pac already stated that blood draw weakened him and that's why he lost to Morales. Was he making excuses? Maybe. But it was already stated years before that blood draw close to the fight weakened him, so he didn't pull that out of his ass.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> only in boxinggenius27 land does a guy who has never failed a ped test is more guilty than a guy who has been a*lleged to have failed three USADA PED sample A tests, never made to take a sample B test because USADA is under contract with floyd mayweather and then asked for in a court of law to produce the failed sample A tests which floyd never presents to clear his name which in all likelihood where positive as alleged*.


You keep saying all this is public record but refuse or have yet to produce said public records :huh

You want to know what public records we do have? Manny Pacquiao refusing unlimited random blood tests with no cut-off in 2009. That, my friend, is public record.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Can we clarify something once and for all and can you Dumbasses never repeat this bullshit again. Pac never refused drug testing, NEVER! He wanted to put a cut off on BLOOD DRAWS, he was willing to give blood immediately after the fight and all the urine needed...enough to quench JMM's thirst. So flomos can STFU about that. Thanks
> 
> Also Pac already stated that blood draw weakened him and that's why he lost to Morales. Was he making excuses? Maybe. But it was already stated years before that blood draw close to the fight weakened him, so he didn't pull that out of his ass.


You mean Pac wanted to provide blood "AFTER" the fight?

Question. What difference does providing blood after the fight have to do with being dirty during the fight?

You do realize Alex Rodriguez had a system to where he would be on PED's during the game and piss afterwards and be able to pass a drug test. You realize that, right?

Also, why does blood not weaken Pac anymore, but it did 6 years ago?


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Actually, I provided two sources. One was from thisis 50 and the other was Teddy Atlas. In my book, Teddy Atlas is more credible than Hauser, being that I've never even heard of Hauser until Montoya started that story in which he later apologized to GBP.
> 
> Lastly, if you call creating blatant lies for the whole forum to see "chopping off heads" then congrats :-(
> 
> Again, why would you take people confusing NBC with CBS and create a completely fabricated story thereafter? Your credibility is shot.


what?

what does gabe montoya have to do with thomas hauser?

nothing

and gbp settled their defamation of character regarding pacquiao steroid use out of court so what does montoyas apology have to do with anything?

http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/boxing/news/story?id=6613011

_*"Richard Schaefer and Oscar De La Hoya, on behalf of themselves and Golden Boy Promotions, wish to make it crystal clear that we never intended to claim that Manny Pacquiao has used or is using any performance-enhancing drugs, and further state that we do not have any evidence whatsoever of such use," the statement said.
*_
_*"It's all by agreement of the parties that the terms remain confidential," Daniel Petrocelli, Pacquiao's attorney, told ESPN.com. "Manny is satisfied with the terms of the settlement and the statement Golden Boy issued, and he agreed to the settlement."*_

for the last time, hauser reported that floyd allegedly failed three sample A PED tests. paq and his legal team, during his defamation lawsuit against floyd, asked for mayweather to produce said failed three sample A test. those not living in flomo land and with iqs over 80 would assume that any innocent person that had in his possession three negative PED test results would willingly produce said test results to clear their name. a person with three positive PED test results...probably not.

now how all this pertains to gabe montoya only a dumfuk flomo would know.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> what?
> 
> what does gabe montoya have to do with thomas hauser?
> 
> nothing
> 
> and gbp settled their defamation of character regarding pacquiao steroid use out of court so what does montoyas apology have to do with anything?
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/boxing/news/story?id=6613011
> 
> _*"Richard Schaefer and Oscar De La Hoya, on behalf of themselves and Golden Boy Promotions, wish to make it crystal clear that we never intended to claim that Manny Pacquiao has used or is using any performance-enhancing drugs, and further state that we do not have any evidence whatsoever of such use," the statement said.
> *_
> _*"It's all by agreement of the parties that the terms remain confidential," Daniel Petrocelli, Pacquiao's attorney, told ESPN.com. "Manny is satisfied with the terms of the settlement and the statement Golden Boy issued, and he agreed to the settlement."*_
> 
> for the last time, hauser reported that floyd allegedly failed three sample A PED tests. paq and his legal team, during his defamation lawsuit against floyd, asked for mayweather to produce said failed three sample A test. those not living in flomo land and with iqs over 80 would assume that any innocent person that had in his possession three negative PED test results would willingly produce said test results to clear their name. a person with three positive PED test results...probably not.
> 
> now how all this pertains to gabe montoya only a dumfuk flomo would know.


Once again you refuse to produce these "public records" that back up your claim of Mayweather refusing to show 3 negative tests... Unless you're saying an article written by Thomas Hauser is public record hahahahaha

What we do know is Manny Pacquiao refusing unlimited random blood tests with no cut-off in 2009.... That, my friend, is public record


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> You keep saying all this is public record but refuse or have yet to produce said public records :huh
> 
> You want to know what public records we do have? Manny Pacquiao refusing unlimited random blood tests with no cut-off in 2009. That, my friend, is public record.


any court document, other than in the case of juvenile record, is a public document

and if columbia law grad, pulitzer prize nominee and award-winning journalist wrote it you can guarantee he and his staff proofed it as well, unlike that flomo website you posted

seriously, you really thought that http://www.thisis50.com/website was going to fly here?

and you wonder why people refer to flomos as dumfuks?


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> any court document, other than in the case of juvenile record, is a public document
> 
> and if columbia law grad, pulitzer prize nominee and award-winning journalist wrote it you can guarantee he and his staff proofed it as well, unlike that flomo website you posted
> 
> seriously, you really thought that http://www.thisis50.com/website was going to fly here?
> 
> and you wonder why people refer to flomos as dumfuks?


Great, another post with no "public record" showing proof. Come wake me up when you can provide these records.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

@ quincy k

Why spam this thread for weeks with lies accusing people of speculating NBC would give mayweather 25 mil in free ads?

Why continue to duck this question like Pac ducked drug tests in 2009?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> im a "puss" because i am not interested in taking the underdog in what in all likelihood will be a -500 favorite?
> 
> fuken flomos
> 
> didnt you say floyd was going to beat paq 9-3 or 10-2? after at first saying some other stupid azz shit how faded floyd was going to beat paq worse than he did jmm at 33 points
> 
> spot me 18 points at 9-3
> 
> i have paq and you have floyd
> 
> or you just talking out of your azz like you always do?


Youre a pussy lol and probably poor


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> You mean Pac wanted to provide blood "AFTER" the fight?
> 
> Question. What difference does providing blood after the fight have to do with being dirty during the fight?
> 
> You do realize Alex Rodriguez had a system to where he would be on PED's during the game and piss afterwards and be able to pass a drug test. You realize that, right?
> 
> Also, why does blood not weaken Pac anymore, but it did 6 years ago?


do you realize that no one in the history of US professional boxing had ever asked for this type of testing before floyd demanded it prior to manny in 2009? less than three months after he fought jmm...without any testing?

do you realize that paq agreed to 14 day blood cut-off, floyds original request, in may of 2010 in which floyd then announced that he would be fighting for the rest of 2010 only to come back in september 2011 to fight a guy that had exactly one fight at over 146 pounds his entire career?


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> do you realize that no one in the history of boxing had ever asked for this type of testing before floyd demanded it prior to manny in 2009?


You do realize that Manny Pacquiao refusing unlimited random blood tests with no cut-off in 2009 is public record


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Great, another post with no "public record" showing proof. Come wake me up when you can provide these records.


how about you come wake me up when you can provide to me that these records dont exist?


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> @ quincy k
> 
> Why spam this thread for weeks with lies accusing people of speculating NBC would give mayweather 25 mil in free ads?
> 
> Why continue to duck this question like Pac ducked drug tests in 2009?


i told you before

if you dont like what i write about floyd mayweather in regards to PED testing i have two words for you

tough shit


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> i told you before
> 
> if you dont like what i write about floyd mayweather in regards to PED testing i have two words for you
> 
> tough shit


Why spam this thread for weeks with lies accusing people of speculating NBC would give mayweather 25 mil in free ads?



quincy k said:


> how about you come wake me up when you can provide to me that these records dont exist?


Great, another post where quincy k can't back up his spam with these so called "public records" he keeps yappin about


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> do you realize that no one in the history of boxing had ever asked for this type of testing before floyd demanded it prior to manny in 2009? less than three months after he fought jmm...without any testing?


Irrelevant. At one point the olympic committee and baseball never tested either



> do you realize that paq agreed to 14 day blood cut-off, floyds original request, in may of 2010 in which floyd then announced that he would be fighting for the rest of 2010 only to come back in september 2011 to fight a guy that had exactly one fight at over 146 pounds his entire career?


Irrelevant. Floyd said if Pacquiao didnt agree to testing itd be up to the fight

Explain to me using your third world intellect why either scenerio would be refused by a non drug cheat?


----------



## BoxingGenius27

@ quincy k

_You do realize Alex Rodriguez had a system to where he would be on PED's DURING the game, but be able to pass a drug test AFTER the game. You realize that, right?_

*Also, why does drawing blood not weaken Pac anymore, but it did 6 years ago?*


----------



## bballchump11

mrtony80 said:


> For crissakes, what could there be left to talk about?


what do you mean? Nobody from ESPN, TNT or the NBA has interviewed Mayweather about that. Mayweather hasn't done any interviews at all actually except the one on the radio from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

BoxingGenius27 said:


> You mean Pac wanted to provide blood "AFTER" the fight?
> 
> Question. What difference does providing blood after the fight have to do with being dirty during the fight?
> 
> You do realize Alex Rodriguez had a system to where he would be on PED's during the game and piss afterwards and be able to pass a drug test. You realize that, right?
> 
> Also, why does blood not weaken Pac anymore, but it did 6 years ago?


So you're saying that what's in Pac's blood during the fight would be out of his system after the fight? Even though urine testing was random all throughout?


----------



## bballchump11

Exactly how I feel


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566387583714738176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566384954204909568
Micheal Koncz - "I'm not going to speak about the specifics of the negotiations because I'm working on getting the fight made"


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Bjj_Boxer said:


> So you're saying that what's in Pac's blood during the fight would be out of his system after the fight? Even though urine testing was random all throughout?


Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.

But don't believe me, just ask Alex Rodriguez. He did it for a whole season or two; shit, maybe even 3.

He would be on PED's during the game and they would be out of his system before he even hit the showers


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Why spam this thread for weeks with lies accusing people of speculating NBC would give mayweather 25 mil in free ads?
> 
> Great, another post where quincy k can't back up his spam with these so called "public records" he keeps yappin about


what lies?

the fact that a flomo here said that nbc, the netwrk that hosted the superbowl, was going to give a halftime interview to floyd mayweather if the fight was made?

how is that lying?

http://www.maxboxing.com/news/max-boxing-news/the-ped-mess-part-one

here is the original article that you seem so bent out of shape about regarding some person(floyd mayweather) who doesnt know you, will never know you and could give a rats azz about you.

perhaps you may want to take up your beef with him, you know, regarding why floyd never produced his alleged failed tests in a civil court when demanded by paq and his attorneys? he may even give you a copy of the court document where paq asked for the tests results!

in the meantime if you dont like what i write regarding floyd and PED testing well...

tough shit!


----------



## MichiganWarrior

bballchump11 said:


> Exactly how I feel
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566387583714738176
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566384954204909568
> Micheal Koncz - "I'm not going to speak about the specifics of the negotiations because I'm working on getting the fight made"


Ahhh So close. You ready pacfucks?


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> what lies?
> 
> the fact that a flomo here said that nbc, the netwrk that hosted the superbowl, was going to give a halftime interview to floyd mayweather if the fight was made?
> 
> how is that lying?
> 
> http://www.maxboxing.com/news/max-boxing-news/the-ped-mess-part-one
> 
> here is the original article that you seem so bent out of shape about regarding some person(floyd mayweather) who doesnt know you, will never know you and could give a rats azz about you.
> 
> perhaps you may want to take up your beef with him, you know, regarding why floyd never produced his alleged failed tests in a civil court when demanded by paq and his attorneys? he may even give you a copy of the court document where paq asked for the tests results!
> 
> in the meantime if you dont like what i write regarding floyd and PED testing well...
> 
> tough shit!


1. show me where someone said NBC would give Floyd 25 mil of free promotion? Since you're having a hard time grasping, let me explain it again. What I saw was posters were confused and thought that the Super Bowl would be on CBS and figured Showtime might try and find a way to promote the Mayweather-Pac fight because they're essentially owned by CBS. 

Once it was clarified that the Super Bowl would actually be on NBC, all speculation tying Showtime, CBS and the Superbowl together then went away. No one ever "claimed" that NBC would give "free promotion" to Mayweather-Pac like you've been spouting over 90 times over the last 3 weeks. Instead that's you, putting your own little spin/twist into something very minor.

So again, why would you take posters confusing NBC with CBS, which is understandable, then copy and paste your own little spin spamming the thread?

2. I see you're still refusing to show "public record" of Floyd refusing to show 3 negative tests. Instead you post an article written by Hauser and claim that's proof of public record bwahahahaha hahaha


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> 1. show me where someone said NBC would give Floyd 25 mil of free promotion? Since you're having a hard time grasping, let me explain it again. What I saw was posters were confused and thought that the Super Bowl would be on CBS and figured Showtime might try and find a way to promote the Mayweather-Pac fight because they're essentially owned by CBS.
> 
> Once it was clarified that the Super Bowl would actually be on NBC, all speculation tying Showtime, CBS and the Superbowl together then went away. No one ever "claimed" that NBC would give "free promotion" to Mayweather-Pac like you've been spouting over 90 times over the last 3 weeks. Instead that's you, putting your own little spin/twist into something very minor.
> 
> So again, why would you take posters confusing NBC with CBS, which is understandable, then copy and paste your own little spin spamming the thread?
> 
> 2. I see you're still refusing to show "public record" of Floyd refusing to show 3 negative tests. Instead you post an article written by Hauser and claim that's proof of public record bwahahahaha hahaha


so its a nbc/cbs confusion thng? so how does one know its confusion or one simply being a dumfuk flomo? we are supposed to assume that said flomo is confused? as for a halftime interview being a "free promotion," i think its safe to say that most, if not all half time interviews in a sporting event, are not paid for. that being free.

so again, exactly how am i lying?

as for hausers article, only a complete flomo such as yourself would think that huaser, who freelances for espn, would not have his articles proofed in fear of being sued for libel if he were to write something that is not factually based free of errors. a guy that has four years of ivy league law school no less

now for the last time, since this has you all bent out of shape and means so much to you in your life, why dont you ask hauser for his proof of paq asking for the three failed PED tests as he is the one that wrote the article? why ask me? and while youre at it, maybe you might want to buy one of the seventeen books he has published regarding boxing. ive enlcosed his email address below for you.

_Muhammad Ali: His Life and Times
Mark Twain Remembers
The Black Lights
Knockout
Muhammad Ali: Memories
Muhammad Ali: In Perspective
A Beautiful Sickness
A Year At The Fights
The View From Ringside
Muhammad Ali & Company
Brutal Artistry
Chaos, Corruption, Courage, Glory
I Donâ€™t Believe It But I Know Itâ€™s True 
The Lost Legacy of Muhammad Ali
The Greatest Sport of All
The Boxing Scene
An Unforgiving Sport

_[email protected]


----------



## bballchump11

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ahhh So close. You ready pacfucks?


they rather the fight not happen. They'd rather point the finger at Floyd


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> so its a nbc/cbs confusion thng? so how does one know its confusion or one simply being a dumfuk flomo? so again, exactly how am i lying?


Anyone using 2% of their brain and reading skills could see that they thought CBS would be hosting the Superbowl. Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that out.



quincy k said:


> as for hausers article, only a complete flomo such as yourself would think that huaser, who freelances for espn, would not have his articles proofed in fear of being sued for libel if he were to write something that is not factually based free of errors.


Great still no proof as you have claimed to have in your possession. Here we are, a few hours into this and you have yet to provide one "public record" of Floyd refusing to show these tests.

I'll play your game. If all you need is someone that works for ESPN to claim that someone is on PED's as "proof", then here you go:






quincy k will dismiss Teddy Atlas' credibility, but suck Hauser's dick in 3...2....1


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> they rather the fight not happen. They'd rather point the finger at Floyd


To be fair, I don't blame them for blaming Floyd if this fight doesn't happen. Floyd should've been more vocal on the status of negotiations than showing a 3 second clip of something he's already said on Showtime previously.

If people blame Floyd for the fight not happening, he has no choice but to blame himself because he's picked and chose when to speak on negotiations and when to stay quiet. And when that happens, I won't blame the people because I too feel like no one knows what's holding up the fight or what's left to "negotiate". No one knows. But if Floyd wanted to fight, the fight would've been made already especially since the networks say they've all agreed


----------



## BoxingGenius27

@ quincy k

Tim Smith of the NY daily news said he saw emails from Team Pac in 2009 asking about penalties if Pac failed a drug test. Why don't you copy and paste this article as "public record"?


----------



## Bulakenyo

I remember the same vicious mudslinging and BS around the Pacquiao-Morales I fights, and in the succeeding 2 rematches.

The back and forth bickering before fights has gotten more and more disgusting as the years go by.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> what lies?
> 
> the fact that a flomo here said that nbc, the netwrk that hosted the superbowl, was going to give a halftime interview to floyd mayweather if the fight was made?
> 
> how is that lying?
> 
> http://www.maxboxing.com/news/max-boxing-news/the-ped-mess-part-one
> 
> here is the original article that you seem so bent out of shape about regarding some person(floyd mayweather) who doesnt know you, will never know you and could give a rats azz about you.
> 
> perhaps you may want to take up your beef with him, you know, regarding why floyd never produced his alleged failed tests in a civil court when demanded by paq and his attorneys? he may even give you a copy of the court document where paq asked for the tests results!
> 
> in the meantime if you dont like what i write regarding floyd and PED testing well...
> 
> tough shit!


Speaking of credible journalist, according to Tim Smith of the NY Daily news:

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/m...-tested-matter-boxing-ethics-article-1.434258

"This isn't some issue that just came about. It has been a part of the contract negotiations for weeks. *According to a source familiar with the talks, Pacquiao's representatives asked what penalties Pacquiao would face if he tested dirty, and also if a dirty test result could be kept secret so that the integrity of the fight wouldn't be ruined in the public eye".

*Sounds like Pac did the same thing you're accusing Mayweather of doing. Maybe I should keep copying and pasting the above and declare it as "public record" like @ quincy k does every chance he gets :rofl:rofl

@ quincy k will discredit Tim Smith in 3.... 2...... 1 atsch


----------



## knowimuch

Bulakenyo said:


> I remember the same vicious mudslinging and BS around the Pacquiao-Morales I fights, and in the succeeding 2 rematches.
> 
> The back and forth bickering before fights has gotten more and more disgusting as the years go by.


Yeah man, which eather side you're on just enjoy them while they're active. a manny or a floyd doesn't come along that often. and tbh I really believe that we don't know shit about real boxing negotians and hence cannot really comment on it without prejudice


----------



## Bulakenyo

knowimuch said:


> Yeah man, which eather side you're on just enjoy them while they're active. a manny or a floyd doesn't come along that often. and tbh I really believe that we don't know shit about real boxing negotians and hence cannot really comment on it without prejudice


I think it feels kinda sickening because I grew up in the genetation before instant and free social media, and back then, you only read on the magazines or newspapers just straight news facts, or opinions from people who has credentials and journalistic discipline, who know what they are talking about.

So in the back of my mind, there's still that instinct that if you're reading about it, the author is staking his name and reputation on it.

But today, anybody can post what they think. And some of them are horrendous. Trolling or not.


----------



## knowimuch

Bulakenyo said:


> I think it feels kinda sickening because I grew up in the genetation before instant and free social media, and back then, you only read on the magazines or newspapers just straight news facts, or opinions from people who has credentials and journalistic discipline, who know what they are talking about.
> 
> So in the back of my mind, there's still that instinct that if you're reading about it, the author is staking his name and reputation on it.
> 
> But today, anybody can post what they think. And some of them are horrendous. Trolling or not.


I'm on the other end of that spectrum, you can't trust what somebody's just types on a article. you got to be sceptical. you back in the Phillipines yet btw, or still with your fam?


----------



## Bulakenyo

knowimuch said:


> I'm on the other end of that spectrum, you can't trust what somebody's just types on a article. you got to be sceptical. you back in the Phillipines yet btw, or still with your fam?


Still in the US. Will be here a couple more months, with relatives.

Yeah, I understand what you're saying, but when an opinion writer or newsman back then knowingly tries to write BS for personal gain, there are consequences in the future if his BS is discovered, and he'll lose a lot of credibility.

Recent example, Brian Williams of NBC.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.
> 
> But don't believe me, just ask Alex Rodriguez. He did it for a whole season or two; shit, maybe even 3.
> 
> He would be on PED's during the game and they would be out of his system before he even hit the showers


Source?


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Source?


http://www.cbsnews.com/news/the-case-of-alex-rodriguez/

*"**Anthony Bosch: He would put one of these troches in his mouth probably about ten, 15 minutes before game time, or as soon as he went into the field. A player could take it right before game time. And by the time they get back into a locker room after the game and there was any possibility of testing, they would-- they-- they would test negative. They would test clean"*.

But here's the full interview:

Yesterday, Alex Rodriguez, considered one of the best baseball players of all time, was hit with the longest doping suspension in history. After a contentious private hearing, Major League Baseball's arbitration judge took the Yankee third baseman out of the game all of next season. This, despite the fact that there is no positive drug test for Rodriguez. After the decision, Rodriguez repeated that he has never taken performance-enhancing drugs in the years that he's played for New York. 

Tonight, you are going to hear details of the evidence for the first time -- much of it from Anthony Bosch, who ran a secret doping practice for pro athletes. It was last summer, after Bosch was exposed, that Rodriguez and 13 others, all Bosch's clients, were suspended. All accepted their penalties except Rodriguez who appealed. In Rodriguez's appeal hearing, Tony Bosch testified for five days, behind closed doors. Tonight, he speaks publicly for the first time. 

Scott Pelley: Once Alex Rodriguez was fully into your protocol, what were the various banned substances that he was taking?

Anthony Bosch: Testosterone, insulin growth factor one, human growth hormone, and some different forms of peptides.

Scott Pelley: All of them banned?

Anthony Bosch: All of them banned.

Scott Pelley: And he knew that.

Anthony Bosch: He-- yes, he-- he did.

Scott Pelley: And you knew that?

Anthony Bosch: And I knew that.

Scott Pelley: Was Rodriguez injecting himself with these substances?

Anthony Bosch: Alex is scared of needles. So at times-- he would ask me to inject.

Scott Pelley: You've injected him?

Anthony Bosch: Yes.

Scott Pelley: Personally?

Anthony Bosch: Personally.

Tony Bosch told us Alex Rodriguez became his client in 2010. Bosch says he's supplied pro athletes with banned drugs almost 10 years -- a corrupt sideline to his anti-aging clinic called "biogenesis" which was once in this Florida office building. 

On August 4th, 2010, Rodriguez hit his 600th home run in his quest to become the greatest home run hitter of all time. Tony Bosch told us it was five days before this moment that he was summoned to a Florida hotel to meet Rodriguez for the first time.

Anthony Bosch: The first words out of his mouth were, you know, what did Manny Ramirez take in 2008 and 2009? What were you giving him-- what-- what were you giving Manny Ramirez?

Bosch says Manny Ramirez came to him at the age of 35 and the next season he nearly doubled his homeruns. Ramirez retired in 2011 after testing positive for doping. Bosch says that Rodriguez wanted in on the secret.

Anthony Bosch: Alex cared. Alex wanted to know. He would study the product. He would study the substance. He would study the dosages because he wanted to achieve all his human performance or in this case, sports performance objectives. And the most important one was the 800 Home Run Club.

Scott Pelley: The 800 Home Run Club?

Anthony Bosch: Which was only going to have one member, Alex Rodriguez.

Bosch told us, to tailor a doping program for Rodriguez, he needed to know how long various drugs stayed in Rodriguez's body. He says doses and timing were critical so Rodriguez would not test positive after a game. Bosch says he often drew Rodriguez's blood at specific times to see how quickly the drugs dissipated. He remembers, one night, a blood test was supposed to be done precisely at 8 o'clock, but Rodriguez was in a Miami club.

Anthony Bosch: So we ended up drawing the blood in the bathroom of this one restaurant slash bar slash club in the bathroom stall at 8:00 p.m.

Scott Pelley: With the crowd there?

Anthony Bosch: With the crowd right there.

Scott Pelley: People coming in and out of the men's room, I take it. And you're in a stall with Alex Rodriguez drawing his blood?

Anthony Bosch: Yes. As crazy as that sounds.

Scott Pelley: What were you thinking?

Anthony Bosch: I'm not getting paid enough. 

Bosch told us he was getting paid $12,000 dollars a month in cash. In return, Bosch prepared this elaborate drug schedule for Rodriguez. Bosch says that his records show the days and times of injections, plus when to use skin creams, and oral medications. Six substances on this list are banned. One is testosterone troches or lozenges -- Bosch also calls them gummies -- which, he says, were taken in combination with growth hormone and all the rest.

Anthony Bosch: He would put one of these troches in his mouth probably about ten, 15 minutes before game time, or as soon as he went into the field. A player could take it right before game time. And by the time they get back into a locker room after the game and there was any possibility of testing, they would-- they-- they would test negative. They would test clean.

Scott Pelley: If you were telling Alex Rodriguez to take these gummies a few minutes before the game, he's taking these in the locker room or the dugout. That's quite an image.

Anthony Bosch: Quite an image. They're so small that you could literally while sitting in the dugout take it, put it in your mouth, and people could think it's sunflower seeds or-or-or a piece of candy or a piece of gum, for that matter.

Scott Pelley: And how would that help if he took it just a few minutes before a game?

Anthony Bosch: Well, now all of a sudden, his levels of testosterone are higher. It gives him a little bit, it gives him more energy. It gives him more strength. It gives him more focus. And in combination with the growth hormone, that combination would make playing the game of baseball a lot easier. 

Scott Pelley: You know a lot of people are watching this interview right now saying, "How could he? How could you? What's the answer to that question?"

Anthony Bosch: I did it because I had a responsibility, I felt I had a responsibility to do it, to let them know that if they're gonna take something like this, do it the right way. 

Scott Pelley: You might have said to these players when they came to you, "Look, don't do any of this stuff. It breaks the rules of baseball. Don't do this." Did you ever say that?

Anthony Bosch: No. I never said that. My approach to all this, I'll stand by it now and I'll stand by it forever, was you're gonna do this. Let me show you how to do this. Let me educate you. And let's do it the right way. And sure, let's not get caught while we're doing this.

Bosch's education in doping is self-taught. He studied at a medical school in Belize but he has never had a license to practice. He grew up in Miami and to us he seemed like a troubled guy, heavy drinker, heavy smoker--dealing in prescription drugs. We found no criminal record other than traffic violations and a citation for practicing medicine without a license for which he was fined $5,000. 

Scott Pelley: A lotta people are gonna say if you hadn't been caught you'd still be doing it?

Anthony Bosch: I would have to say, yes. But that's not what happened. I got caught. So, I did what was the right thing to do. So, yes would I be doing it if I didn't get caught? I'd still be doing it. I'm here to say the truth, so that is, that is the truth.

One thing is certainly true--Bosch has lied about this case--he's had it both ways. This is what he said after the scandal broke. 

[Anthony Bosch: No comment. I'm a nutritionist. I don't know anything about performance-enhancing drugs.]

Bosch says the story he tells today is backed up by hundreds of text messages that he says he exchanged with Rodriguez. We have more than 500 of them. They are BlackBerry "BBM" messages. Major League Baseball says the pin number attached to the messages matches a BlackBerry owned by Rodriguez. Bosch says those testosterone lozenges were taken both before and during a game. This question came from the device linked to Rodriguez. "Gummie at 1045am?... Game at 1pm." Bosch responded, "10:30am."

Scott Pelley: What difference does 15 minutes make?

*Anthony Bosch: All the difference in the world. Every difference in the world. Every minute counts.

Scott Pelley: At what point in a game was too late to take a troche, what inning?

Anthony Bosch: In Alex's case probably right after-- right after the first inning, second inning.

Any later than that and there was a chance the testosterone would turn up in the league's random, post-game, urine tests. Bosch says that Rodriguez was tested by baseball more than a dozen times--all turned out negative. He told us he'd given Rodriguez tips on ways to beat that test.

Anthony Bosch: You want to start the test and then introduce the urine cup into the stream and what you want to capture is the middle of the stream, not the beginning or not the end of the stream that was extremely important because most of the metabolites are either in the beginning of the stream or at the end of the stream.

Scott Pelley: It's that precise?

Anthony Bosch: It's that precise.

During this 2012 game, Rodriguez drove in three runs, and smashed a 418-foot double.

Announcer: A-Rod hits a deep one to center. Alex Rodriguez in his hometown of Miami, has given the Yankees a 4-2 lead.

The next morning, a message from the Rodriguez BlackBerry read "Really good. Explosive." Bosch replied "Go with same protocol."

What we didn't find in the messages is the name of any performance-enhancing drug. Rodriguez's lawyer has said that's because they were talking about nutrition--but Bosch says it's because they used code words. He says the word cohete--(misspelled in the message) is Spanish for "rocket"--and that meant injectable drugs, according to Bosch. "Night cream" was loaded with testosterone. In 2012, a message attributed to Rodriguez's BlackBerry said "feel good, big day tomorrow, what do you have?" Bosch texted back these instructions:*


----------



## BoxingGenius27

So as you can see, every second/minute counts up to 15 minutes exactly, yet Pac is asking for weeks, up to one month notice before tests and is afraid of blood???

C'mon fellas


----------



## Mal

BoxingGenius27 said:


> So as you can see, every second/minute counts up to 15 minutes exactly, yet Pac is asking for weeks, up to one month notice before tests and is afraid of blood???
> 
> C'mon fellas


MP never said he was afraid of blood. atsch


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Mal said:


> MP never said he was afraid of blood. atsch


typo

you know what he was afraid of


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

BoxingGenius27 said:


> So as you can see, every second/minute counts up to 15 minutes exactly, yet Pac is asking for weeks, up to one month notice before tests and is afraid of blood???
> 
> C'mon fellas


You're talking about urine post game, and even that has to be timed perfectly. Pac agreed to RANDOM urine...anytime, anywhere all throughout the fight preparation. That says nothing about being out of your blood post fight. C'mon man don't try to twist shit to make a point.


----------



## Mal

BoxingGenius27 said:


> typo
> 
> you know what he was afraid of


He never said he was afraid of needles either, as that article states.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Bjj_Boxer said:


> You're talking about urine post game, and even that has to be timed perfectly. Pac agreed to RANDOM urine...anytime, anywhere all throughout the fight preparation. That says nothing about being out of your blood post fight. C'mon man don't try to twist shit to make a point.


He agreed to a cut-off and there was nothing random about stipulating when the tests, start and stop.

Furthermore, I'm not even sure what you're claiming or disputing here? You asked for an article and I posted one on how you can fight with PED's in your system and the PED's be out of your system before the fight is over.



Mal said:


> He never said he was afraid of needles either, as that article states.


Ok, you're right... Pac wasn't afraid of any tests or anything

And where in the article that I posted say anything about "never said he was afraid of needles"?


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Speaking of credible journalist, according to Tim Smith of the NY Daily news:
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/m...-tested-matter-boxing-ethics-article-1.434258
> 
> "This isn't some issue that just came about. It has been a part of the contract negotiations for weeks. *According to a source familiar with the talks, Pacquiao's representatives asked what penalties Pacquiao would face if he tested dirty, and also if a dirty test result could be kept secret so that the integrity of the fight wouldn't be ruined in the public eye".
> 
> *Sounds like Pac did the same thing you're accusing Mayweather of doing. Maybe I should keep copying and pasting the above and declare it as "public record" like @ quincy k does every chance he gets :rofl:rofl
> 
> @ quincy k will discredit Tim Smith in 3.... 2...... 1 atsch


wow. thats pretty damning for paq. he must be guilty of something right? i mean, there are supposed emails, supposed representatives for paq asking for clemency and secrecy if he tested positive. that pretty much seals pacs guilt in most people eyes, right?

not so fast.

http://www.boxinginsider.com/headli...mayweather-on-manny-pacquiao-defamation-suit/

_*â€œFloyd Mayweather Jr., Floyd Mayweather Sr., Roger Mayweather and Mayweather Promotions wish to make it clear that they never intended to claim that Manny Pacquiao has used or is using any performance enhancing drugs, nor are they aware of any evidence that Manny Pacquiao has used performance enhancing drugs. Manny Pacquiao is a great champion, and no one should construe any of our prior remarks as claiming that Manny Pacquiao has used performance enhancing drugs.â€*_

if you really think that paq was on PEDS why dont you take up your argument with floyd mayweather?

i mean the last i checked ive never said that paq has never taken PEDs.

why are your arguing with me? maybe paq has taken PEDs and maybe he hasnt. only paq himself knows and surely not an obsessed flomo

all i know is that floyd publicly said that paq has never taken PEDs

like i said...maybe you should argue with floyd

should i try to get his email for you, too?


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Bjj_Boxer said:


> You're talking about urine post game, and even that has to be timed perfectly. Pac agreed to RANDOM urine...anytime, anywhere all throughout the fight preparation. That says nothing about being out of your blood post fight. C'mon man don't try to twist shit to make a point.





Mal said:


> He never said he was afraid of needles either, as that article states.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/m...-tested-matter-boxing-ethics-article-1.434258

Mayweather-Pacquiao has reignited the passion of the mainstream sports fans for boxing. If Pacquiao wants to keep the flames of that passion hot, he will submit to the Olympic-style testing and go forward with the fight.
If he doesn't, then everyone will assume he is dirty and his accomplishments of the last two years - knocking out Oscar De La Hoya, Ricky Hatton and Miguel Cotto - will be clouded by suspicion, and boxing will have suffered yet another blow below the belt.
This isn't some issue that just came about. It has been a part of the contract negotiations for weeks. According to a source familiar with the talks, Pacquiao's representatives asked what penalties Pacquiao would face if he tested dirty, and also if a dirty test result could be kept secret so that the integrity of the fight wouldn't be ruined in the public eye.
Those are disturbing requests. It could just be due diligence on the part of the attorneys negotiating the contract or it could be that Pacquiao has something to hide. The only way to clear up the matter is to agree to the testing. Mayweather has agreed to undergo the same procedures, putting more pressure on Pacquiao.
*All of Pacquiao's initial arguments against taking the test are specious at best. He's afraid of needles. (How did he get all those tatoos?) He doesn't want to be weakened by having his blood taken so close to the fight. (What happens when he gets cut in a fight?)*
*Bob Arum of Top Rank, Pacquiao's promoter, said the Filipino fighter doesn't mind taking urine tests, but he doesn't want to submit to the schedule of blood testing as outlined by the USADA. Arum said Pacquiao wants to do three tests - one given in January during the week the fight is formally announced, one 30 days from the fight, no later than Feb. 13, and the final one immediately following the fight, in Pacquiao's locker room.*
*Arum's schedule has a loophole big enough for a cheating elephant to step through. It seems Pacquiao has trouble with the term "random," which is the linchpin of any reputable drug testing program. And the argument that he would be weakened if he were to take a blood test the week of the fight doesn't hold water.*
*"The amount of blood taken is so small it will have zero effect on performance," said Dr. Gary Wadler, the World Anti-Doping Agency chairman of theProhibited List Committee. "It's really inconsequential when you take into account the total blood volume in the human body. It's not a valid argument."*
*Pacquiao has fallen under suspicion because of his meteoric rise from featherweight to welterweight in the last two years. In 2008, he won fights at 130, 135 and 142 pounds - an incredible feat in modern boxing. And he has seemingly gotten more powerful as he has risen in weight.*
*Andre Ward, the WBA 168-pound champion, won a gold medal for the U.S.boxing team at the 2004 Athens Games. He was subjected to testing by the USADA, but he said it never drew blood while he was competing. Ward sides with Mayweather, but can understand Pacquiao's concern over the random testing. He said it's inconvenient, but worthwhile if it keeps you above suspicion. Ward said if there were $40 million at stake, it wouldn't even be a question for him.*
*"I think he needs to do it so that no one is scratching their head and wondering about him," Ward said. "He needs to clear up any doubt. I agree with Mayweather and his camp. They're doing the right thing. They should take all the precautions to make sure that everything is done right. It's good for the sport."*


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> wow. thats pretty damning for paq. he must be guilty of something right? i mean, there are supposed emails, supposed representatives for paq asking for clemency and secrecy if he tested positive. that pretty much seals pacs guilt in most people eyes, right?
> 
> not so fast.
> 
> http://www.boxinginsider.com/headli...mayweather-on-manny-pacquiao-defamation-suit/
> 
> _*â€œFloyd Mayweather Jr., Floyd Mayweather Sr., Roger Mayweather and Mayweather Promotions wish to make it clear that they never intended to claim that Manny Pacquiao has used or is using any performance enhancing drugs, nor are they aware of any evidence that Manny Pacquiao has used performance enhancing drugs. Manny Pacquiao is a great champion, and no one should construe any of our prior remarks as claiming that Manny Pacquiao has used performance enhancing drugs.â€*_
> 
> if you really think that paq was on PEDS why dont you take up your argument with floyd mayweather?
> 
> i mean the last i checked ive never said that paq has never taken PEDs.
> 
> why are your arguing with me? maybe paq has taken PEDs and maybe he hasnt. only paq himself knows and surely not an obsessed flomo
> 
> all i know is that floyd publicly said that paq has never taken PEDs
> 
> like i said...maybe you should argue with floyd
> 
> should i try to get his email for you, too?


Since when did what Floyd Mayweather say become the law in your book?

One minute you're calling him a lying cheater, flomo, drug cheat, etc and then the next minute you're quoting him for truth

Make up your fucking mind :rofl:rofl

Does Floyd lie or tell the truth; which one quincy k?


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

BoxingGenius27 said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/m...-tested-matter-boxing-ethics-article-1.434258
> 
> Mayweather-Pacquiao has reignited the passion of the mainstream sports fans for boxing. If Pacquiao wants to keep the flames of that passion hot, he will submit to the Olympic-style testing and go forward with the fight.
> If he doesn't, then everyone will assume he is dirty and his accomplishments of the last two years - knocking out Oscar De La Hoya, Ricky Hatton and Miguel Cotto - will be clouded by suspicion, and boxing will have suffered yet another blow below the belt.
> This isn't some issue that just came about. It has been a part of the contract negotiations for weeks. According to a source familiar with the talks, Pacquiao's representatives asked what penalties Pacquiao would face if he tested dirty, and also if a dirty test result could be kept secret so that the integrity of the fight wouldn't be ruined in the public eye.
> Those are disturbing requests. It could just be due diligence on the part of the attorneys negotiating the contract or it could be that Pacquiao has something to hide. The only way to clear up the matter is to agree to the testing. Mayweather has agreed to undergo the same procedures, putting more pressure on Pacquiao.
> *All of Pacquiao's initial arguments against taking the test are specious at best. He's afraid of needles. (How did he get all those tatoos?) He doesn't want to be weakened by having his blood taken so close to the fight. (What happens when he gets cut in a fight?)*
> *Bob Arum of Top Rank, Pacquiao's promoter, said the Filipino fighter doesn't mind taking urine tests, but he doesn't want to submit to the schedule of blood testing as outlined by the USADA. Arum said Pacquiao wants to do three tests - one given in January during the week the fight is formally announced, one 30 days from the fight, no later than Feb. 13, and the final one immediately following the fight, in Pacquiao's locker room.*
> *Arum's schedule has a loophole big enough for a cheating elephant to step through. It seems Pacquiao has trouble with the term "random," which is the linchpin of any reputable drug testing program. And the argument that he would be weakened if he were to take a blood test the week of the fight doesn't hold water.*
> *"The amount of blood taken is so small it will have zero effect on performance," said Dr. Gary Wadler, the World Anti-Doping Agency chairman of theProhibited List Committee. "It's really inconsequential when you take into account the total blood volume in the human body. It's not a valid argument."*
> *Pacquiao has fallen under suspicion because of his meteoric rise from featherweight to welterweight in the last two years. In 2008, he won fights at 130, 135 and 142 pounds - an incredible feat in modern boxing. And he has seemingly gotten more powerful as he has risen in weight.*
> *Andre Ward, the WBA 168-pound champion, won a gold medal for the U.S.boxing team at the 2004 Athens Games. He was subjected to testing by the USADA, but he said it never drew blood while he was competing. Ward sides with Mayweather, but can understand Pacquiao's concern over the random testing. He said it's inconvenient, but worthwhile if it keeps you above suspicion. Ward said if there were $40 million at stake, it wouldn't even be a question for him.*
> *"I think he needs to do it so that no one is scratching their head and wondering about him," Ward said. "He needs to clear up any doubt. I agree with Mayweather and his camp. They're doing the right thing. They should take all the precautions to make sure that everything is done right. It's good for the sport."*


Like I said Pac never said no to random urine testing. He wanted a cut off for the blood draw. As you yourself posted, urine testing has to be timed perfectly to get away with cheating. Random testing gets rid of that problem. Pac years before this blamed his first Morales loss to a blood draw within three days of the fight, he said he felt weak and he didn't punch as hard...that statement was made years before Floyd ever started worrying about his health. You have proven absolutely nothing with your posts, in fact you proved just the opposite. Pac would have had to take the "stuff" at a perfect time or he would have gotten caught.


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Since when did what Floyd Mayweather say become the law in your book?
> 
> One minute you're calling him a lying cheater, flomo, drug cheat, etc and then the next minute you're quoting him for truth
> 
> Make up your fucking mind :rofl:rofl
> 
> Does Floyd lie or tell the truth; which one quincy k?


is it possible that floyd sometimes tells the truth and that sometimes he lies?

i would assume that most people would think that is a high probability.






now, you really need to ask floyd why he publicly stated thst paq does not use PEDs and not me

because last i checked ive never said that..that paq has never used PEDs

or are you just trying to put words into my mouth so that you can create an argument?


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

BoxingGenius27 said:


> He agreed to a cut-off and there was nothing random about stipulating when the tests, start and stop.
> 
> Furthermore, I'm not even sure what you're claiming or disputing here? You asked for an article and I posted one on how you can fight with PED's in your system and the PED's be out of your system before the fight is over.
> 
> Ok, you're right... Pac wasn't afraid of any tests or anything
> 
> And where in the article that I posted say anything about "never said he was afraid of needles"?


Cut off for BLOOD testing. I don't understand what's so hard to understand about that. Pac wanted a cut off on the blood testing, I believe it was 30 days at first then take a blood post fight, but random urine was something he never refused.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog

The problem is accepting pacs morales excuse without seeing it for what it is, bullshit, is like taking barry bonds and roger clemens word that they were clean. 

Also i hate the whole "I'll do it now" bullshit. That's great you're clean now but what the fuck about the rest of your career? He's lucky boxing is a shit sport that only we watch. Those bullshit excuses his people and arum had out there for years would not fly in the sports world.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Like I said Pac never said no to random urine testing. He wanted a cut off for the blood draw. As you yourself posted, urine testing has to be timed perfectly to get away with cheating. Random testing gets rid of that problem. Pac years before this blamed his first Morales loss to a blood draw within three days of the fight, he said he felt weak and he didn't punch as hard...that statement was made years before Floyd ever started worrying about his health. You have proven absolutely nothing with your posts, in fact you proved just the opposite. Pac would have had to take the "stuff" at a perfect time or he would have gotten caught.


So Pac was weakened by blood against Morales and would've been in 2009, but he's all of a sudden healed now?

Alex Rod was randomly tested, why didn't he ever get caught?

In my post I said Pac could have PED's in his system during the fight and still pass a drug test after the fight, which he could.

But now in order for you to believe that PED's could be out of his system after the fight, I have to post a link showing PED's could be out of said fighters system involving blood test, correct?


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> is it possible that floyd sometimes tells the truth and that sometimes he lies?
> 
> i would assume that most people would think that is a high probability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, you really need to ask floyd why he publicly stated thst paq does not use PEDs and not me
> 
> because last i checked ive never said that..that paq has never used PEDs
> 
> or are you just trying to put words into my mouth so that you can create an argument?


Great so Floyd lies when it meets your argument, but tells the truth when you see fit. Good to know coming from such an unbiased poster as yourself.

BTW, how's that "public record" of Floyd refusing to show his 3 passed tests coming for you; did you find it yet?


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

BoxingJabsBlog said:


> The problem is accepting pacs morales excuse without seeing it for what it is, bullshit, is like taking barry bonds and roger clemens word that they were clean.
> 
> Also i hate the whole "I'll do it now" bullshit. That's great you're clean now but what the fuck about the rest of your career? He's lucky boxing is a shit sport that only we watch. Those bullshit excuses his people and arum had out there for years would not fly in the sports world.


Yeah except he mentioned that long before Floyd became very concerned about his health....years before. So your example is dumb. Again, show me ANYTHING, ANYWHERE where Pac refused DRUG TESTING...random urine is drug testing so enough with that bullshit.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Cut off for BLOOD testing. I don't understand what's so hard to understand about that. Pac wanted a cut off on the blood testing, I believe it was 30 days at first then take a blood post fight, but random urine was something he never refused.


So Pac needed a blood cut off then, but doesn't need a cut off today?


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

BoxingGenius27 said:


> So Pac was weakened by blood against Morales and would've been in 2009, but he's all of a sudden healed now?
> 
> Alex Rod was randomly tested, why didn't he ever get caught?
> 
> In my post I said Pac could have PED's in his system during the fight and still pass a drug test after the fight, which he could.
> 
> But now in order for you to believe that PED's could be out of his system after the fight, I have to post a link showing PED's could be out of said fighters system involving blood test, correct?


No...WTF? You proved that if drugs were taken at the right time it would be undetectable in the URINE, not the blood. No fucking way ANY steroid is out of your blood within hours of taking it.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Cut off for BLOOD testing. I don't understand what's so hard to understand about that. Pac wanted a cut off on the blood testing, I believe it was 30 days at first then take a blood post fight, but random urine was something he never refused.


According to my article, in order to catch someone with urine testing, you would have to catch them within 15 minutes of them taking PED's. I don't know the ratio, but do the math on the likelihood of catching someone cheating within 15 minutes of them doing so with random urine.

Then you went on to confirm that blood testing was the superior testing between blood and urine. Ironically, it was blood testing that Pac wanted a cut-off to then, but is ok with now:huh


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Great so Floyd lies when it meets your argument, but tells the truth when you see fit. Good to know coming from such an unbiased poster as yourself.
> 
> BTW, how's that "public record" of Floyd refusing to show his 3 passed tests coming for you; did you find it yet?


why do i need to find it(three alleged failed tests that paq asked for that mayweather refused to produce).

i dont have a problem with what hauser wrote, you do. i believe him and thats all what counts

i gave you his email address...email him and ask him.

why is that so hard for you to do for something that obviously means so much to you?

like i said i believe everything that he wrote in that article and the fact that you dont, well,

thats tough shit


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Bjj_Boxer said:


> No...WTF? You proved that if drugs were taken at the right time it would be undetectable in the URINE, not the blood. No fucking way ANY steroid is out of your blood within hours of taking it.


How convenient for Pac to refuse unlimited blood testing with no cut-off then, but be ok with it today.... Especially, since you put it, it's the most stringent in testing protocols... Almost being impossible to beat.


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> So Pac needed a blood cut off then, but doesn't need a cut off today?


so floyd wanted to draw paqs blood anytime, anywhere per USADA, and didnt want the same testing less than three months prior when he fought jmm?

wtf?


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> so floyd wanted to draw paqs blood anytime, anywhere per USADA, and didnt want the same testing less than three months prior when he fought jmm?
> 
> wtf?


Ok and?

Obviously despite that "disclaimer" bullshit article you keep posting from Floyd, at the time, Floyd thought JMM was clean and thought Pac was doping. This is common knowledge. What's your point?

Are you just figuring this out?


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Ok and?
> 
> Obviously despite that "disclaimer" bullshit article you keep posting from Floyd, at the time, Floyd thought JMM was clean and thought Pac was doping. This is common knowledge. What's your point?
> 
> Are you just figuring this out?


wait a minute.

i thought he wanted to "clean up the sport."

so whose to say jmm wasnt clean?

i mean, hes in the "sport" right?


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> wait a minute.
> 
> i thought he wanted to "clean up the sport."
> 
> so whose to say jmm wasnt clean?
> 
> i mean, hes in the "sport" right?


Nope, I'm saying JMM was clean when he fought Floyd. Pac was dirty which is why the crusade started when it did 

Seems like you're just figuring out 6 years later what's been public knowledge all this time.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Bjj_Boxer said:


> No...WTF? You proved that if drugs were taken at the right time it would be undetectable in the URINE, not the blood. *No fucking way ANY steroid is out of your blood within hours of taking it*.


Now that I think about it, how many times do you think Lance Armstrong beat a blood test immediately after he was on PED's in a cycling event?

I'm going to give you a hint. It has something to do with "years".

We can keep playing this game if you like


----------



## Reppin501

PED's are big business for a reason...in this day and age it is idiotic to dismiss the possibility of any athlete being on PED's. The benefits far outweigh the risk. The science is on your side, the union is on your side, you have to fuck up to get caught...or settle for cheap shit. These guys get caught by association not by failing tests...the science is too good. The chemists are always going to be a step ahead of the testers.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

BoxingGenius27 said:


> According to my article, in order to catch someone with urine testing, you would have to catch them within 15 minutes of them taking PED's. I don't know the ratio, but do the math on the likelihood of catching someone cheating within 15 minutes of them doing so with random urine.
> 
> Then you went on to confirm that blood testing was the superior testing between blood and urine. Ironically, it was blood testing that Pac wanted a cut-off to then, but is ok with now:huh


Read your article again...it says it has to be taken by the 1st inning at the latest or you risk the chance of getting caught. It says 15 minutes can mean a clean urine or a dirty urine, not 15 minutes within taking the drug itself.


----------



## tonys333

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Now that I think about it, how many times do you think Lance Armstrong beat a blood test immediately after he was on PED's in a cycling event?
> 
> I'm going to give you a hint. It has something to do with "years".
> 
> We can keep playing this game if you like


If you wanted to you could flip that argument who tested an took years to catch Lance Armstrong that's right USDA who tests Floyd Mayweather that's right USDA.

all the recent fighters that have been caught have been caught by VADA who Manny Pac users now an if am not mistake I think they all got caught from there urine samples and some of them from Floyds own gym.

well on a serious note who cares it was 6 years ago Manny Pac might have took PEDs so might of Floyd but guess what there both innocent until proven guilty. an i don't have no evidence they did so am not going to waste my time looking up stupid articles from back then when this fight finally looks like happening.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Reppin501 said:


> PED's are big business for a reason...in this day and age it is idiotic to dismiss the possibility of any athlete being on PED's. The benefits far outweigh the risk. The science is on your side, the union is on your side, you have to fuck up to get caught...or settle for cheap shit. These guys get caught by association not by failing tests...the science is too good. The chemists are always going to be a step ahead of the testers.


So with that logic, Pac has never been associated with any of the known drug cheats. Wasn't Floyd associated with someone who was the head of Testosterone?


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> why do i need to find it(three alleged failed tests that paq asked for that mayweather refused to produce).
> 
> i dont have a problem with what hauser wrote, you do. i believe him and thats all what counts
> 
> i gave you his email address...email him and ask him.
> 
> why is that so hard for you to do for something that obviously means so much to you?
> 
> like i said i believe everything that he wrote in that article and the fact that you dont, well,
> 
> thats tough shit


Here' s Tim Smith's email address [email protected] so you can ask him about the emails Team Pac sent about failing their drug test and keeping it from the public. Hang on while I find Teddy Atlas' email address.

See how silly you sound as a poster?

But with all that said, what isn't heresay or speculation is the fact that Manny Pacquiao refused unlimited blood testing with no cut-off in 2009. That my friend is fact. And there's nothing you can do to change that in history no matter how many article's from Thomas Hauser you post. Have you found those "public records" yet?


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Read your article again...it says it has to be taken by the 1st inning at the latest or you risk the chance of getting caught. It says 15 minutes can mean a clean urine or a dirty urine, not 15 minutes within taking the drug itself.


Ummmm, actually if we're getting technical, he said "every second counts".


----------



## PetetheKing

Abraham said:


> He's 5'6. Get it right.


Going to need video evidence then. That's major athleticism.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

tonys333 said:


> If you wanted to you could flip that argument who tested an took years to catch Lance Armstrong that's right USDA who tests Floyd Mayweather that's right USDA.
> 
> all the recent fighters that have been caught have been caught by VADA who Manny Pac users now an if am not mistake I think they all got caught from there urine samples and some of them from Floyds own gym.
> 
> well on a serious note who cares it was 6 years ago Manny Pac might have took PEDs so might of Floyd but guess what there both innocent until proven guilty. an i don't have no evidence they did so am not going to waste my time looking up stupid articles from back then when this fight finally looks like happening.


Then don't waste your time. You have that right and you don't have too.

But as for me, I will never forget the fact that Manny Pacquiao was cheating as early/late as 2009. And there are many fans in the boxing world that won't forget that either. There will always be a black cloud over Manny's legacy/career for refusing testing.

Like I said, you don't have to lookup any article's; that's fine because I'll do it for you I'm looking up one right now as I type this :rofl


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Now that I think about it, how many times do you think Lance Armstrong beat a blood test immediately after he was on PED's in a cycling event?
> 
> I'm going to give you a hint. It has something to do with "years".
> 
> We can keep playing this game if you like


Dude seriously, if you're gonna make an argument, try not to make yourself look foolish. Armstrong tested positive for PED's in the URINE!!!


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Dude seriously, if you're gonna make an argument, try not to make yourself look foolish. Armstrong tested positive for PED's in the URINE!!!


Wow you're saying I'm looking foolish?

I just watched a documentary explaining how Armstrong beat several blood tests. What are you talking about?


----------



## Mal

BoxingGenius27 said:


> He agreed to a cut-off and there was nothing random about stipulating when the tests, start and stop.
> 
> Furthermore, I'm not even sure what you're claiming or disputing here? You asked for an article and I posted one on how you can fight with PED's in your system and the PED's be out of your system before the fight is over.
> 
> Ok, you're right... Pac wasn't afraid of any tests or anything
> 
> And where in the article that I posted say anything about "never said he was afraid of needles"?


He agreed to tests, just not so close to the fight. And now you're asking where is says he's NOT afraid of anything? Sorry guy, that just doesn't make sense. Look, if you are going to hound others on specifics, maybe you should just adhere to your own advice.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Mal said:


> He agreed to tests, just not so close to the fight. .


That's not agreeing. You can't put a time stamp on "unlimited".


----------



## Abraham

So, supposedly the announcement is coming during the NBA All Star game.


----------



## tonys333

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Then don't waste your time. You have that right and you don't have too.
> 
> But as for me, I will never forget the fact that Manny Pacquiao was cheating as early/late as 2009. And there are many fans in the boxing world that won't forget that either. There will always be a black cloud over Manny's legacy/career for refusing testing.
> 
> Like I said, you don't have to lookup any article's; that's fine because I'll do it for you I'm looking up one right now as I type this :rofl


give me solid evidence Manny Pac was cheating in 2009 did he get a ban for taking PEDs did he get caught for taking PEDs no he never so don't say fact because it is not a fact its your opinion an that's a fact. an he took a bunch of test all through his career an was never caught by the commission and the fighters who have been recently caught have been caught by there urine sample something that Manny Pac has done all his career.

Know I don't no if he has cheated or not but am not going to go round an act like it is a fact he did. when I have no evidence you have about as much evidence as me so you cant state it is a fact also you just look stupid. we all have different opinions an fine if your of the opinion Manny Pac took PEDS but stop acting like its a fact he did.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Wow you're saying I'm looking foolish?
> 
> I just watched a documentary explaining how Armstrong beat several blood tests. What are you talking about?


http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/sports/cycling/2005-08-24-armstrong-samples-details_x.htm


----------



## Reppin501

Bjj_Boxer said:


> So with that logic, Pac has never been associated with any of the known drug cheats. Wasn't Floyd associated with someone who was the head of Testosterone?


By any logic or rationale, NO athlete is above reproach. All you can do is diligently test...until the police can get to the main producers. The testing, at a minimum makes these guys work and keeps them on their toes, the harder they have to work the greater the chance somebody makes a mistake, and people get caught. As it pertains to PED's I would never presume innocence of anyone.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

BoxingGenius27 said:


> That's not agreeing. You can't put a time stamp on "unlimited".


Lmao pactards

In other news the fight will.be announced soon according to my sources


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Bjj_Boxer said:


> http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/sports/cycling/2005-08-24-armstrong-samples-details_x.htm


So are you saying that Armstrong didn't beat blood tests?

Yes or no?


----------



## tonys333

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lmao pactards
> 
> In other news the fight will.be announced soon according to my sources


what's your sources ketchup and barbeque. I really hope your right though I cant wait for this fight to be made an then we can all have some proper boxing conversations about the fight.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Reppin501 said:


> By any logic or rationale, NO athlete is above reproach. All you can do is diligently test...until the police can get to the main producers. The testing, at a minimum makes these guys work and keeps them on their toes, the harder they have to work the greater the chance somebody makes a mistake, and people get caught. As it pertains to PED's I would never presume innocence of anyone.


This is true even Floyd is susceptible to using PED's.

It just baffles me how guys like @ quincy k will say Floyd took PED's because he voluntarily took the tests, but Manny didn't because he refused


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

BoxingGenius27 said:


> So are you saying that Armstrong didn't beat blood tests?
> 
> Yes or no?


If Armstrong beat blood tests, doesn't that go against YOUR argument? I'm so confused? What's the point of blood testing if it can be beat?


----------



## 2manyusernames

Abraham said:


> So, supposedly the announcement is coming during the NBA All Star game.


----------



## Abraham

2manyusernames said:


>


I agree.


----------



## Mal

BoxingGenius27 said:


> That's not agreeing. You can't put a time stamp on "unlimited".


That's not afraid, as you put it either.


----------



## Mal

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Wow you're saying I'm looking foolish?
> 
> I just watched a documentary explaining how Armstrong beat several blood tests. What are you talking about?


Great, the blood tests are useless too. Well done.


----------



## Mal

BoxingGenius27 said:


> This is true even Floyd is susceptible to using PED's.
> 
> It just baffles me how guys like @ quincy k will say Floyd took PED's because he voluntarily took the tests, but Manny didn't because he refused


The rumor of FMjr supposedly failing the initial tests on three occasions was first mentioned by GBP. You are aware of that, right?


----------



## Bogotazo

Erm..anyways, I'm interested in seeing if this combo might work for Manny. It's worked for him a lot in the past and going down-up is a commonly recommended tactic against Floyd. 

















Not unlike what Ward did to the taller Dawson, who like Floyd leans towards his rear hand most often:










Now flip it to imagine it from a southpaw angle:


----------



## tezel8764

Bogotazo said:


> Erm..anyways, I'm interested in seeing if this combo might work for Manny. It's worked for him a lot in the past and going down-up is a commonly recommended tactic against Floyd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not unlike what Ward did to the taller Dawson, who like Floyd leans towards his rear hand most often:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flip it to imagine it from a southpaw angle:


----------



## Bogotazo

tezel8764 said:


>


Go on tezel, speak.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Bogotazo said:


> Go on tezel, speak.


You hear that Nacho Beristain said Pacquiao is going to win?


----------



## tezel8764

I was just kidding. :lol:

I wanted to use one of those laughing gifs.


----------



## tezel8764

Bogotazo said:


> Go on tezel, speak.


How would you compare the 130lb version of Floyd to Marquez considering the older version is more content with single potshotting and 1-2 combinations.


----------



## Bogotazo

tezel8764 said:


> I was just kidding. :lol:
> 
> I wanted to use one of those laughing gifs.


haha word, I was actually thinking of you when flipping that Ward gif. You remain the gifmaster. My hero.



Mexi-Box said:


> You hear that Nacho Beristain said Pacquiao is going to win?


He's said that before but I didn't hear it recently actually. The dude says what he thinks no matter what lol.


----------



## DobyZhee

Wow, because A Rod was cheating so was Manny Pacquiao!!

Losing to Mayweather Jr will prove it.

Fuck this board.


----------



## OneTime

Floyd ain't got the balls to fight the best Manny. He's gonna fight a watered down roidless Manny. Not the same mothafucker that destroyed cotto and Hatton.


----------



## knowimuch

Bulakenyo said:


> Still in the US. Will be here a couple more months, with relatives.
> 
> Yeah, I understand what you're saying, but when an opinion writer or newsman back then knowingly tries to write BS for personal gain, there are consequences in the future if his BS is discovered, and he'll lose a lot of credibility.
> 
> Recent example, Brian Williams of NBC.


Is Williams the helicopter guy?

Wonder how Bert Sugar stayed credible he could write some bs from time to time, but maybe that was his thing


----------



## Bulakenyo

knowimuch said:


> Is Williams the helicopter guy?
> 
> Wonder how Bert Sugar stayed credible he could write some bs from time to time, but maybe that was his thing


Yes, that's him. Now all of his past reports are being questioned, like the Hurricane Katrina on location reports.

I think Bert Sugar sometimes gets a pass because it's opinion with some flair, like a grandfather telling tall tales, exaggerating and using colorful but not crude or insulting language to push the story forward.

He was from the era of sportwriting where it was mostly radio or newsprint, and you could not survive in the business if you cannot paint a vivid picture with your words.


----------



## steviebruno

No matter what Floyd does to Manny in the ring, the world will know that he didn't beat the roided, EPO version of his nightmare s. 

Floyd is a cherrypicking coward, fighting Popeye without his spinach.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Bjj_Boxer said:


> If Armstrong beat blood tests, doesn't that go against YOUR argument? I'm so confused? What's the point of blood testing if it can be beat?


Armstrong beat the post race blood test, which is ironically the only test Pac wanted to take. Not "random" blood tests, which is what Pac refused without a cut-off


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Mal said:


> That's not afraid, as you put it either.


Roach said Pac was afraid of needles



Mal said:


> Great, the blood tests are useless too. Well done.


Yes, they're useless when you know when they're coming.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

steviebruno said:


> No matter what Floyd does to Manny in the ring, the world will know that he didn't beat the roided, EPO version of his nightmare s.
> 
> Floyd is a cherrypicking coward, fighting Popeye without his spinach.


This is funny and true.


----------



## Mal

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Roach said Pac was afraid of needles
> 
> Yes, they're useless when you know when they're coming.


Roach isn't MP. And most have agreed that had they stopped testing 14 days from the fight, there really isn't anything that couldn't be caught by urine and the post fight tests. Just about all you are saying has been posted already by others and pretty much debunked.


----------



## Mal

BoxingGenius27 said:


> This is funny and true.


You believing this garbage says an awful lot about you. Not too mentioning repeating old things. I probably should have known better. Have a good one guy.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Mal said:


> Roach isn't MP. And most have agreed that had they stopped testing 14 days from the fight, there really isn't anything that couldn't be caught by urine and the post fight tests. Just about all you are saying has been posted already by others and pretty much debunked.


Who agreed to "had they stopped testing 14 days from the fight, there really isn't anything that couldn't be caught by urine and post fight tests"? That makes no sense.

Debunked by who?

If you call a legion that's willing to die for Manny Pacquiao (a legion you're obviously a part of) saying "no, he didn't take steroids. You're a liar regardless what you show me. nah nah na nah nah", means they "debunked" anything, then you're sadly mistaken.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Mal said:


> You believing this garbage says an awful lot about you. Not too mentioning repeating old things. I probably should have known better. Have a good one guy.


Have a good one


----------



## Mal

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Who agreed to "had they stopped testing 14 days from the fight, there really isn't anything that couldn't be caught by urine and post fight tests"? That makes no sense.
> 
> Debunked by who?
> 
> If you call a legion that's willing to die for Manny Pacquiao (a legion you're obviously a part of) saying "no, he didn't take steroids. You're a liar regardless what you show me. nah nah na nah nah", means they "debunked" anything, then you're sadly mistaken.


You are free to research this to your liking.


----------



## steviebruno

Mal said:


> Roach isn't MP. And most have agreed that had they stopped testing 14 days from the fight, there really isn't anything that couldn't be caught by urine and the post fight tests. Just about all you are saying has been posted already by others and pretty much debunked.


If 14 days was agreed upon, why did Pac leave the mediation table and fight Clottey? I try to be polite to anyone not named quincyk, but how gullible do you have to really be to study the 2009 negotiations, examine Pacs ridiculous excuses and cutoff requests, and believe that he was really fighting clean?


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Mal said:


> You are free to research this to your liking.


Don't have to research it because I followed it as it happened receiving daily, by the minute updates.


----------



## Mal

steviebruno said:


> If 14 days was agreed upon, why did Pac leave the mediation table and fight Clottey? I try to be polite to anyone not named quincyk, but how gullible do you have to really be to study the 2009 negotiations, examine Pacs ridiculous excuses and cutoff requests, and believe that he was really fighting clean?


First of all, it wasn't agreed on. And second, if you think MP juices, your entitled to any opinion FMsr plants in your head.


----------



## uraharakisuke

If you're on EPO or such like you ain't gonna be doing it the day before the fight. You'd take it during training.


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Here' s Tim Smith's email address [email protected] so you can ask him about the emails Team Pac sent about failing their drug test and keeping it from the public. Hang on while I find Teddy Atlas' email address.
> 
> See how silly you sound as a poster?
> 
> But with all that said, what isn't heresay or speculation is the fact that Manny Pacquiao refused unlimited blood testing with no cut-off in 2009. That my friend is fact. And there's nothing you can do to change that in history no matter how many article's from Thomas Hauser you post. Have you found those "public records" yet?


i could care less about tim smith and somebody claiming that paqs representatives said this or said that.

at the end of the day none of these accusations meant anything because floyd issued a public apology to paq and paid him a settlement. if any of what you said had any relevancy or validity regarding paq and PED use it certainly didnt appear so in the final outcome paqs successful defamation lawsuit against floyd mayweather.

why is this so hard for you to understand

they probably had about as much legal weight as this dumfuk article

http://www.thisis50.com/profiles/blogs/i-injected-pacquiao-with


----------



## tonys333

steviebruno said:


> If 14 days was agreed upon, why did Pac leave the mediation table and fight Clottey? I try to be polite to anyone not named quincyk, but how gullible do you have to really be to study the 2009 negotiations, examine Pacs ridiculous excuses and cutoff requests, and believe that he was really fighting clean?


People keep acting like it was fact that Manny Pac took PEDs but I ask again when did Pac fail A drugs test when did Pac receive a ban for PEDS never so it is not a fact like boxinggenius27 keeps trying to make out with out any real evidence.

anyways to my opinion I don't no if Manny Pac was clean or not I don't no if any fighter is clean or not I like to think they are for the good of the sport. but you could say the only fighters that are clean are the ones that do all year round random tests.

I also thought it was a good thing that Floyd started asking for Olympic style testing an it should be used for every fight. I also think the 2009 issue was egos more than anything Floyd never asked anyone to do random tests an then suddenly asks Manny Pac who felt he was the pound for pound number one and Floyd is not the commission so he refused. He then compromised an asked for cut offs (I feel he should have just accepted from the start) but that's not the point because only a year later he was happy to agree to everything maybe he just didn't want Floyd to dictate to him.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> i could care less about tim smith and somebody claiming that paqs representatives said this or said that.
> 
> at the end of the day none of these accusations meant anything because floyd issued a public apology to paq and paid him a settlement. if any of what you said had any relevancy or validity regarding paq and PED use it certainly didnt appear so in the final outcome paqs successful defamation lawsuit against floyd mayweather.
> 
> why is this so hard for you to understand
> 
> they probably had about as much legal weight as this dumfuk article
> 
> http://www.thisis50.com/profiles/blogs/i-injected-pacquiao-with


Ok, so you don't care what Tim Smith or Teddy Atlas say, but quote Thomas Hauser word as law?

Secondly, I'm not sure why you keep referring to Mayweather's public apology as truth... Ironically, the only person in this world that believes that apology is YOU :rofl:rofl

I provided 3 sources for you. You managed to deprecate each one of them.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/02...rs-say-announcement-this-weekend-is-imminent/

They're saying the Pac-May fight is a done deal


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Ok, so you don't care what Tim Smith or Teddy Atlas say, but quote Thomas Hauser word as law?
> 
> Secondly, I'm not sure why you keep referring to Mayweather's public apology as truth... Ironically, the only person in this world that believes that apology is YOU :rofl:rofl
> 
> I provided 3 sources for you. You managed to deprecate each one of them.


i could care less what what teddy atlas and tim smiths sources say because as at the end of the day none of these accusations(pacs representatives supposedly asking for secrecy regarding PED testing as well as some supposed emails from paqs camp)meant nothing in the final outcome of paqs successful defamation of character lawsuit against floyd mayweather.

the only thing that mattered is that floyd could provide nothing, including his test resultsfor three alleged failed sample A PED tests, that could prove that paq had taken PEDS and prove paqs guilt and obtain a favorable decision for floyd

for the last time, that includes supposed emails from paqs supposed representatives about supposedly keeping a potentially positive PEDS test result secret if paq were to supposedly test positive for PEDs.

for all we know, the supposed emails that were to have supposedly come from paqs camp came from this clowns IP address

http://www.thisis50.com/profiles/blogs/i-injected-pacquiao-with


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> i could care less what what teddy atlas and tim smiths sources say


All I needed to see :rofl


----------



## Mal

BoxingGenius27 said:


> All I needed to see :rofl


Thomas Hauser chairs the boxing writers association and a respected author. Atlas isn't any kind of journalist. If you think they are all equal, that's your prerogative. Unnamed source on an unnamed representative. Carries little weight when presented in that fashion.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Mal said:


> Thomas Hauser is chairs the boxing writers association and a respected author. Atlas isn't any kind of journalist. If you think they are all equal, that's your prerogative.


this is sad


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Armstrong beat the post race blood test, which is ironically the only test Pac wanted to take. Not "random" blood tests, which is what Pac refused without a cut-off


Source? Stop making shit up dude. Armstrong was caught by blood and by urine. So why is urine not good enough for Pac again?


----------



## Mal

BoxingGenius27 said:


> this is sad


Expand please.


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> All I needed to see :rofl


did tim smiths and teddy atlas' sources regarding paqs representatives sending incriminating emails to floyds camp insinuating paqs possible involvement with PED use make any difference in the outcome of paqs defamation of character lawsuit against floyd mayweather?

if not, then most people would say that evidence has little if any relevancy.

only a complete dumfuk flomo would put any weight on something that had no relevancy in the outcome of a potential trial

with or without your supposed emails...floyd lost

okay?


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> this is sad


hauser is an ivy league law graduate

he was also nominated for a pulitzer prize in his very first published book

and youre comparing him to this clown? this is your source for paq PED use?

http://www.thisis50.com/profiles/blogs/i-injected-pacquiao-with

who the fuk is this clown corentin?


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

BoxingGenius27 said:


> All I needed to see :rofl


Why? You mean you believe rumors spread by people? Did Teddy ever follow up with that "source"? Did any of them? In any case I'm done responding to you. You obviously will pull shit out of your ass to make some bullshit point. You brought two examples that prove AGAINST your point yet are to dumb to see. A - Rod only got away because he was timing taking drugs correctly, and timing needed to be do precise that "seconds matter" or he might fail URINE testing. Then you bring up Armstrong who failed BOTH blood and urine. Then you go and say " he failed blood testing" yet still say that blood testing is the better way to test :rofl You sound like a complete retard, but hey that's a big requirement to be a Flomo. Welcome to the club, flomo.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Source? Stop making shit up dude. Armstrong was caught by blood and by urine. So why is urine not good enough for Pac again?


This would be the 2nd source I've provided for you http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/12/s...cyclings-drug-tests.html?pagewanted=all&_r=1&

Let's see how long it takes before you start making more excuses


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

BoxingGenius27 said:


> This would be the 2nd source I've provided for you http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/12/s...cyclings-drug-tests.html?pagewanted=all&_r=1&
> 
> Let's see how long it takes before you start making more excuses


Do you understand what you read, like, AT ALL? WHERE THE FUCK IN THAT ARTICLE DOES IT SAY THAT HE ONLY PASSED TESTING AFTER THE RACE? God you're a fucking idiot. Fuck off! I don't deal with stupid asses very well.


----------



## Mal

Atlas claimed, through his "unnamed sources," that people in MP's camp sent an email to Mayweather's camp about what would happen if MP failed a test.

Atlas has been asked about the emails, which he refuses to provide any details. But lets say there were emails, just for the sake of the discussion. Why didn't anyone from Mayweather's camp verify that they DID receive these emails?

_*"From sources that told me, they said that people in the Pacquiao camp sent a couple of e-mails to the Mayweather camp a few weeks ago, about 2-3 weeks ago," Atlas said. *_

In regards to Tim Smith, with his unnamed source from an unnamed rep, he also says emails were sent. Is this the same email he's referring to? If so, again, why no corroboration from Mayweather's camp? And if not, who was this email sent to?

The article from Tim Smith says nothing on that.
http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/m...-tested-matter-boxing-ethics-article-1.434258

*"According to a source familiar with the talks, Pacquiao's representatives asked what penalties Pacquiao would face if he tested dirty, and also if a dirty test result could be kept secret so that the integrity of the fight wouldn't be ruined in the public eye."*

So who did they ask this question to Bgenius27?


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Mal said:


> Atlas claimed, through his "unnamed sources," that people in MP's camp sent an email to Mayweather's camp about what would happen if MP failed a test.
> 
> Atlas has been asked about the emails, which he refuses to provide any details. But lets say there were emails, just for the sake of the discussion. Why didn't anyone from Mayweather's camp verify that they DID receive these emails?
> 
> _*"From sources that told me, they said that people in the Pacquiao camp sent a couple of e-mails to the Mayweather camp a few weeks ago, about 2-3 weeks ago," Atlas said. *_
> 
> In regards to Tim Smith, with his unnamed source from an unnamed rep, he also says emails were sent. Is this the same email he's referring to? If so, again, why no corroboration from Mayweather's camp? And if not, who was this email sent to?
> 
> The article from Tim Smith says nothing on that.
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/m...-tested-matter-boxing-ethics-article-1.434258
> 
> *"According to a source familiar with the talks, Pacquiao's representatives asked what penalties Pacquiao would face if he tested dirty, and also if a dirty test result could be kept secret so that the integrity of the fight wouldn't be ruined in the public eye."*
> 
> So who did they ask this question to Bgenius27?


Don't even bother. The guy's a complete fucking retard. Seriously, legally retarded.


----------



## quincy k

Mal said:


> Atlas claimed, through his "unnamed sources," that people in MP's camp sent an email to Mayweather's camp about what would happen if MP failed a test.
> 
> Atlas has been asked about the emails, which he refuses to provide any details. But lets say there were emails, just for the sake of the discussion. Why didn't anyone from Mayweather's camp verify that they DID receive these emails?
> 
> _*"From sources that told me, they said that people in the Pacquiao camp sent a couple of e-mails to the Mayweather camp a few weeks ago, about 2-3 weeks ago," Atlas said. *_
> 
> In regards to Tim Smith, with his unnamed source from an unnamed rep, he also says emails were sent. Is this the same email he's referring to? If so, again, why no corroboration from Mayweather's camp? And if not, who was this email sent to?
> 
> The article from Tim Smith says nothing on that.
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/m...-tested-matter-boxing-ethics-article-1.434258
> 
> *"According to a source familiar with the talks, Pacquiao's representatives asked what penalties Pacquiao would face if he tested dirty, and also if a dirty test result could be kept secret so that the integrity of the fight wouldn't be ruined in the public eye."*
> 
> So who did they ask this question to Bgenius27?


they(supposed emails) probably were not even admitted as evidence by floyds lawyers for his defense in his pac defamation lawsuit trial because they had little if any credibility.

even if they were admitted they obviously carried little if any weight because floyd lost the lawsuit.

only a complete dumfuk flomo cant figure this out.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Do you understand what you read, like, AT ALL? WHERE THE FUCK IN THAT ARTICLE DOES IT SAY THAT HE ONLY PASSED TESTING AFTER THE RACE? God you're a fucking idiot. Fuck off! I don't deal with stupid asses very well.


I see it didn't take long at all

the article clearly says Armstrong beat blood tests after he raced with PED's in his system.

For the love of Manny Pacquiao, you my friend are a sad, emotional head case. Best of luck


----------



## BoxingGenius27

:rofl:roflthe legion of Pac fans are freaking out because they know Pacroid cheated

No matter what you throw their way, they dodge bullets better than Neo


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I see it didn't take long at all
> 
> the article clearly says Armstrong beat blood tests after he raced with PED's in his system.
> 
> For the love of Manny Pacquiao, you my friend are a sad, emotional head case. Best of luck


Floyd reads better than you :lol:


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Floyd reads better than you :lol:


Let's leave on this note. No matter what you say or do, Manny Pacquiao will always have a dark cloud over his career for refusing testing in 2009. That's a fact


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Let's leave on this note. No matter what you say or do, Manny Pacquiao will always have a dark cloud over his career for refusing testing in 2009. That's a fact


Only to complete retards like you. Once you learn how to read I'll take your opinion seriously. For now keep thinking that while the rest of the world thinks highly of Pac and thinks Floyd is a coward. Try "Hooked on Phonics" that might help you, but just to be safe have someone read It and explain what it means to you :lol:


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Only to complete retards like you. Once you learn how to read I'll take your opinion seriously. For now keep thinking that while the rest of the world thinks highly of Pac and thinks Floyd is a coward. Try "Hooked on Phonics" that might help you, but just to be safe have someone read It and explain what it means to you :lol:


Good one. That was very wity. You got me there. Great job


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Good one. That was very wity. You got me there. Great job


Witty*


----------



## voodoo5

They all cheat.
ALL OF THEM. FLoyd, Pac....Every. Single. One....at the pinnacle of every intense sport. 

Who gives a shit. I still want them to fight.


----------



## Trash Bags

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Let's leave on this note. No matter what you say or do, Manny Pacquiao will always have a dark cloud over his career for refusing testing in 2009. That's a fact


:deal quoted for truth.


----------



## Mal

BoxingGenius27 said:


> :rofl:roflthe legion of Pac fans are freaking out because they know Pacroid cheated
> 
> No matter what you throw their way, they dodge bullets better than Neo


:huh This is how you respond when your posts and accusations are questioned? Why not be a man and address them instead?

Why didn't anyone in FMjr's camp verify Atlas' claims of emails? Who exactly did Tm Smith's the unnamed source ask his question to?


----------



## Mal

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Let's leave on this note. No matter what you say or do, Manny Pacquiao will always have a dark cloud over his career for refusing testing in 2009. That's a fact


Actually no. If MP and FMjr never fight, it's FMjr who looks bad. He's already blamed for the most part by about all. And since the steroid rumor started by FMjr's own dad, it lends very little credibility to anything. In fact, they came off looking petty. Not to mention the Mayweather's settling w/ MP and making their statement recanting such accusations.


----------



## Carpe Diem




----------



## quincy k

why did floyd decide to go on a 16 month vacation immediately after paq agreed to 14 day blood in may of 2010, mayweathers original request?

Pacquiao was quoted by the _Manila Bulletin on May 20, 2010, as saying, "As long as they're not getting a large amount of blood, I am willing to give out blood as close to two weeks before the fight." On the same day, Mayweather revealed that he would be taking the rest of 2010, and possibly 2011, off._


----------



## mrtony80

bballchump11 said:


> what do you mean? Nobody from ESPN, TNT or the NBA has interviewed Mayweather about that. Mayweather hasn't done any interviews at all actually except the one on the radio from a few weeks ago.


Thought you meant Floyd and Pac still have to talk.


----------



## quincy k

Carpe Diem said:


>


that is the same dumfuk flomo that did the cut and paste job on the konz interview






the original unedited version






what a fuken clown flomo this wilson kayden guy is


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Only to complete retards like you. Once you learn how to read I'll take your opinion seriously. For now keep thinking that while the rest of the world thinks highly of Pac and thinks Floyd is a coward. Try "Hooked on Phonics" that might help you, but just to be safe have someone read It and explain what it means to you :lol:


The rest of the world remembers Floyd as the greatest fighter of his generation and Pacquiao as the guy who go kod by 38 year old balding mexican and crying on tv

30 years from now Pacquiao will.be a foot note, Floyd a legend

I know youre a geeky opie looking mma *** but go to any boxing gym America and boxing coaches are teaching their students to be more like Floyd, training, in ring.intelligence, discipline ect


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> that is the same dumfuk flomo that did the cut and paste job on the konz interview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the original unedited version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a fuken clown flomo this wilson kayden guy is


Canelo kos kirkland in 5


----------



## bjl12

So...enough rehashing the past. Serious thought: *IF* there is an announcement TONIGHT, I find it hard to believe that it is for Cotto because Pac/Arum/Top Rank have been sooooo quiet. Maybe it's just the optimist in me, but there's no way they would be this quiet if the fight wasn't being worked on/almost ready/ready.

Assuming there is an announcement tonight, I have to think it's for Floyd/Pac. I think even Floyd knows the Cotto fight is a major dud


----------



## sugarshane_24

bjl12 said:


> So...enough rehashing the past. Serious thought: *IF* there is an announcement TONIGHT, I find it hard to believe that it is for Cotto because Pac/Arum/Top Rank have been sooooo quiet. Maybe it's just the optimist in me, but there's no way they would be this quiet if the fight wasn't being worked on/almost ready/ready.
> 
> Assuming there is an announcement tonight, I have to think it's for Floyd/Pac. I think even Floyd knows the Cotto fight is a major dud


There's a big reason to be optimistic. It's been quiet the last week as Floyd requested and Pac started to train (which he didn't after becoming a star unless he had a fight).


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

bjl12 said:


> So...enough rehashing the past. Serious thought: *IF* there is an announcement TONIGHT, I find it hard to believe that it is for Cotto because Pac/Arum/Top Rank have been sooooo quiet. Maybe it's just the optimist in me, but there's no way they would be this quiet if the fight wasn't being worked on/almost ready/ready.
> 
> Assuming there is an announcement tonight, I have to think it's for Floyd/Pac. I think even Floyd knows the Cotto fight is a major dud


I hope you're right. I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## Mal

Going to be watching the All-Star game for the ball players, but praying for an announcement from the boxers!


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566471902403624961


----------



## Mal

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566471902403624961


Darnit! Oh well. Waited this long. As long as it IS made, I can wait another week. Thanks BBall.


----------



## bballchump11

uraharakisuke said:


> If you're on EPO or such like you ain't gonna be doing it the day before the fight. You'd take it during training.


EPO is meant for competition, not for training


----------



## bballchump11

Mal said:


> Darnit! Oh well. Waited this long. As long as it IS made, I can wait another week. Thanks BBall.


no prob. Though, that's what may be what the officials are telling the reporters while the deal is actually done. But I won't speculate


----------



## BobDigi5060

An announcement tonight? :lol:

Prizefighting is a joke. Floyd Mayweather and Pacquiao have turned this into a circus and Santa Cruz is a young pussycat.


----------



## uraharakisuke

bballchump11 said:


> EPO is meant for competition, not for training


EPO is used in training to increase red blood cell production so you can train harder and achieve better fitness and endurance so you are better come fight night. Thought this was obvious.


----------



## BobDigi5060

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566471902403624961


:lol:


----------



## bballchump11

Team USA


----------



## Abraham

It could be April and some of you will still be keeping hope alive. :lol:


----------



## bballchump11

uraharakisuke said:


> EPO is used in training to increase red blood cell production so you can train harder and achieve better fitness and endurance so you are better come fight night. Thought this was obvious.


Well you can use it for that, but typically you would use it so you have better endurance during races. It just like blood doping where you take out your own blood, let your body replenish the blood you lost and then re-inject the other blood. You'd re-inject it right before competition.


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> It could be April and some of you will still be keeping hope alive. :lol:


Guerrero and Maidana were announced later than this


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> Guerrero and Maidana were announced later than this


So? Those fights also didn't have a bunch of speculative bullshit surrounding them.


----------



## mick557

Abraham said:


> It could be April and some of you will still be keeping hope alive. :lol:


I think if we get to March without an announcement you can forget it for May 2nd.


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> So? Those fights also didn't have a bunch of speculative bullshit surrounding them.


so it means that there's no reason to give up hope just because we're in mid February.


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> so it means that there's no reason to give up hope just because we're in mid February.


All of this back and forth nonsense if reason enough to give up hope. Just when we think we've zeroed in on what's the hold up, something else comes up. You yourself co signed for Kareceno's video saying the holdup is the networks. Only then Pac and FMJ met up in Miami, which meant it couldn't have been just the networks, if these two still had stuff to talk about. Nothing has stuck, is my point. Everything keeps changing or getting contradicted. As I said earlier, the one and ONLY thing that gives me hope is that Team Pac - Arum - hasn't moved on yet, and hasn't talked about moving on yet. That's what I base my hope on. Obvious facts, not cryptic tweets and whatnot.


----------



## Mal

This fight can be announced one month shy of the date and still sell, as long as both are already in training. I'm still optimistic.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

mick557 said:


> I think if we get to March without an announcement you can forget it for May 2nd.


Bullshit! I won't give up hope for this announcement til May 3....


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> All of this back and forth nonsense if reason enough to give up hope. Just when we think we've zeroed in on what's the hold up, something else comes up. You yourself co signed for Kareceno's video saying the holdup is the networks. Only then Pac and FMJ met up in Miami, which meant it couldn't have been just the networks, if these two still had stuff to talk about. Nothing has stuck, is my point. Everything keeps changing or getting contradicted. As I said earlier, the one and ONLY thing that gives me hope is that Team Pac - Arum - hasn't moved on yet, and hasn't talked about moving on yet. That's what I base my hope on. Obvious facts, not cryptic tweets and whatnot.


Just log off, take a jog, enjoy the sun and stop paying attention then


----------



## mick557

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Bullshit! I won't give up hope for this announcement til May 3....


Rumour has it that the fights goinhg to be announced on the last day of Crufts.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

mick557 said:


> Rumour has it that the fights goinhg to be announced on the last day of Crufts.


I heard they're waiting to announce it at the next World Cup.


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> Just log off, take a jog, enjoy the sun and stop paying attention then


Just stop being so goddamn naive.


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Just stop being so goddamn naive.


About what?


----------



## ElKiller

Not so much naive as clueless.


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> About what?


Yeah, like ekiller said, you seem so clueless, which is a surprise considering you often seem wise beyond your years when it comes to boxing talk. But with this situation...idk, you just seem to be in la la land. Your best defense against people with doubts is to say other fights were announced later in the month? This is a completely different set of circumstances, here. All of this contradictory shit that has come out, and you seem to be ignoring it. I called it after the Miami game meet up. Everyone was like "oh! this must be some kind of cryptic sign the the fight is on!" and I was like, "uh...I don't think so. If the fight was on, what do they have to talk about?" I correctly deducted that things weren't nearly as close as people thought they were, because the proof was right in front of our eyes! That's just one example, dude.


----------



## Tko6

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=6129&cat=boxer

:lol: Boxrec trolling again


----------



## mick557

Tko6 said:


> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=6129&cat=boxer
> 
> :lol: Boxrec trolling again


Nicely done


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

Abraham said:


> So? Those fights also didn't have a bunch of speculative bullshit surrounding them.


All the speculation for those fights was still around Mayweather/Pacquiao :lol:


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Yeah, like ekiller said, you seem so clueless, which is a surprise considering you often seem wise beyond your years when it comes to boxing talk. But with this situation...idk, you just seem to be in la la land. Your best defense against people with doubts is to say other fights were announced later in the month? This is a completely different set of circumstances, here. All of this contradictory shit that has come out, and you seem to be ignoring it. I called it after the Miami game meet up. Everyone was like "oh! this must be some kind of cryptic sign the the fight is on!" and I was like, "uh...I don't think so. If the fight was on, what do they have to talk about?" I correctly deducted that things weren't nearly as close as people thought they were, because the proof was right in front of our eyes! That's just one example, dude.


I'm not clueless about anything as I have details to base my opinion off of. And I keep bringing that up in response to people who think the fight won't happen because there's not enough to to promote or anything. 
And what contradictory things have I ignored? I addressed all of it.

and I never said that about the Heat game. You're giving an example of something that doesn't apply to me. At that time Manny was telling everybody the fight was signed and* I also was saying that they weren't done with negotiations* based off what reporters and Espinoza were saying.


----------



## TeddyL

As of a few moments ago. It's on. 

Journalists are writing it up right now. 

Just gotta wait for Floyd's announcement which will happen imminently.


----------



## bballchump11

Manny Pacquiao and Floyd Mayweather agree Â£160m Las Vegas mega-fight Telegraph.co.uk



> A source close to the Filipino boxer and congressman revealed to The Sunday Telegraph that Pacquiao completed his contractual agreements on Saturday and that Mayweather is set to sign and will announce the contest which is expected to be worth $250 million (Â£162 million) in the coming days.
> 
> Mayweather was in New York on Friday, buying hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of jewellery, and there are indications that the unbeaten American boxer could even decide to announce the superfight officially at the NBA All-Star Game tip-off, which takes place on Sunday at Madison Square Garden.
> 
> â€œManny has 100 per cent signed his side of the deal,â€ the source told Telegraph Sport. â€œIt is now over to Mayweather to close the deal and announce the fight.â€ Pacquiao himself revealed Friday that he has started training in General Santos City, Philippines for his next fight


Believe it if you want. Don't shoot the messenger


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566694675156074496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566695329203236864I'm guessing threat level red


----------



## igor_otsky

FUCK THIS FIGHT. I AM DONE WITH IT.










fuck this fight.
fuck you all
and fuck you too.


----------



## El-Terrible

There's some traction here, the Telegraph in the UK have reported everything is done, and that Pacquiao has signed all formal agreements. It now seems in Floyd's hands as to when he signs and announces. The Telegraph claim a source in Pacquiaos camp have confirmed all this. The story seems to have some weight as Yahoo amongst others have picked it up...


----------



## DobyZhee

uraharakisuke said:


> If you're on EPO or such like you ain't gonna be doing it the day before the fight. You'd take it during training.


It would show after the fight as well.

Mayweather Jr trying to play head games and Pac declined, thus making MAyweather the bad guy and rightfully so


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...yweather-agree-160m-Las-Vegas-mega-fight.html

*The richest match-up in boxing history between Floyd Mayweather and Manny Pacquiao has finally been agreed after years of haggling.

A source close to the Filipino boxer and congressman revealed to The Sunday Telegraph that Pacquiao completed his contractual agreements on Saturday and that Mayweather is set to sign and will announce the contest which is expected to be worth $250 million (Â£162 million) in the coming days.*


----------



## Tko6

Wouldn't be surprised if Floyd signs the contract live during some sort of interview or press conference. There must be some reason he's holding back, any other opponent is pretty much out of the question now.


----------



## ChampionsForever

I don't believe it. Ill wait until Floyd says so, seeing as he is the one holding out.


----------



## ElKiller

Bogotazo said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...yweather-agree-160m-Las-Vegas-mega-fight.html
> 
> *The richest match-up in boxing history between Floyd Mayweather and Manny Pacquiao has finally been agreed after years of haggling.
> 
> A source close to the Filipino boxer and congressman revealed to The Sunday Telegraph that Pacquiao completed his contractual agreements on Saturday and that Mayweather is set to sign and will announce the contest which is expected to be worth $250 million (ï¿½162 million) in the coming days.*


So we're basically back to 3-4 weeks ago. Pac signed off on the contract but FLoyd still holding out.:rolleyes


----------



## TeddyL

It's done. The debate can cease. The press tour bookings went in today. 

What remains is purely showmanship by Floyd. He will announce today or tomorrow.


----------



## bballchump11

Lol y'all need any reason to blame Floyd. Just wait guys


----------



## gyllespie

Bogotazo said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...yweather-agree-160m-Las-Vegas-mega-fight.html
> 
> *The richest match-up in boxing history between Floyd Mayweather and Manny Pacquiao has finally been agreed after years of haggling.
> 
> A source close to the Filipino boxer and congressman revealed to The Sunday Telegraph that Pacquiao completed his contractual agreements on Saturday and that Mayweather is set to sign and will announce the contest which is expected to be worth $250 million (ï¿½162 million) in the coming days.*


Thanks for that. Just wanted to add this..

http://www.sportingnews.com/sport/s...oxing-las-vegas-mgm-grand?eadid=SOC/FB/SNMain

Says FM may announce it at the All-Star game or a few days after. I don't know how credible this site/source is but if anyone needs a small boost of confidence....


----------



## 2manyusernames

Gentlemen, it looks like we've got ourselves a fight!

Biggest fight since Lewis v Tyson? How much smack talking do you think there will be? Will it turn into a huge media circus? I think this could get crazy. Especially if Floyd decides to turn up the dial.


----------



## Windmiller

Floyd gonna announce the fight like Jordan when he came back from retirement and just said "I'm Back"


----------



## ElKiller

bballchump11 said:


> Lol y'all need any reason to blame Floyd. Just wait guys


Floyd IS(or was) the holdout and anyone with an ounce of common sense will tell you that. What part of "Pac has signed his end of the deal but we're still waiting on FLoyd" did you find too difficult to understand?


----------



## gander tasco

Wait for Espinoza or some other character to come out and say it's not true, still negotiating.


----------



## gander tasco

interesting , Nacho Berstain picks pacquiao to win.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

So excited


----------



## gander tasco

*Dan Rafael* @Danrafaelespn  Â·  2h 2 hours ago 

#*MayweatherPacquiao* deal is nearing finish line one way or other but 2 sources involved said it is NOT done at this poin


----------



## 2manyusernames

When it gets announced, the headlines will be "Floyd Agrees to Fight Manny" because that's exactly what will have happened.


----------



## bballchump11

ElKiller said:


> Floyd IS(or was) the holdout and anyone with an ounce of common sense will tell you that. What part of "Pac has signed his end of the deal but we're still waiting on FLoyd" did you find too difficult to understand?


Mayweather is going to sign. We been through this before with Mosley and Canelo.


----------



## steviebruno

Nyanners :sad5 said:


> I heard they're waiting to announce it at the next World Cup.


I heard they're waiting for Tiger Woods' next tournament.


----------



## steviebruno

Bogotazo said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...yweather-agree-160m-Las-Vegas-mega-fight.html
> 
> *The richest match-up in boxing history between Floyd Mayweather and Manny Pacquiao has finally been agreed after years of haggling.
> 
> A source close to the Filipino boxer and congressman revealed to The Sunday Telegraph that Pacquiao completed his contractual agreements on Saturday and that Mayweather is set to sign and will announce the contest which is expected to be worth $250 million (Â£162 million) in the coming days.*


And here I was thinking Pac signed a month ago.


----------



## Mal

steviebruno said:


> And here I was thinking Pac signed a month ago.


Signing off, meaning they accept, the demands of the other fighter is not the same as signing the contract for the fight.


----------



## steviebruno

Mal said:


> Signing off, meaning they accept, the demands of the other fighter is not the same as signing the contract for the fight.


So why did they spend a month indicating that they had signed and were waiting on Floyd to do the same?


----------



## steviebruno

There was no contract a month ago.
There was no contract a month ago.
There was no contract a month ago.

Now say it with me.


----------



## gyllespie

ElKiller said:


> Floyd IS(or was) the holdout and anyone with an ounce of common sense will tell you that. What part of "Pac has signed his end of the deal but we're still waiting on FLoyd" did you find too difficult to understand?


Ok. Blame Floyd if that's what you need to do. But I would call his move a necessary evil. There needs to be some amount of doubt in order for it to be a special announcement for Floyd. Why let the media steal your thunder? If you're in Floyd's shoes you want to be the one to surprise the fans and not have them find out through an internet news article. Furthermore, he has a history of delayed contract signing. He stalled for a while before making it an official deal with Mosley. That's just what FM does.


----------



## JamieC

steviebruno said:


> There was no contract a month ago.
> There was no contract a month ago.
> There was no contract a month ago.
> 
> Now say it with me.


Right I won't pretend to ha e been following negotiations but Pacquiao could well have signed a prospective contract a month ago in an attempt to push the deal through

Who cares anyway as long as it gets done


----------



## bjl12

I have zero interest in basketball but I may consider watching the all star thing tonight. Fuckin hope Floyd is there


----------



## Bulakenyo

gyllespie said:


> Ok. Blame Floyd if that's what you need to do. But I would call his move a necessary evil. There needs to be some amount of doubt in order for it to be a special announcement for Floyd. Why let the media steal your thunder? If you're in Floyd's shoes you want to be the one to surprise the fans and not have them find out through an internet news article. Furthermore, he has a history of delayed contract signing. He stalled for a while before making it an official deal with Mosley. That's just what FM does.


Tactically, doing that can be beneficial for the one who delays the announcement.

He could be training for the fight for weeks already, knowing that the fight will happen, while his opponent has not begun training yet/half assing it because this other guy does not know if the fight will happen.


----------



## Chatty

http://ringobserver.com/articles/nacho-beristain-pacquiao-will-beat-mayweather

I clicked on this because the title was intriguing and I wanted to see if he really said it and broke his reasoning down.

Instead I found one of the funniest websites ever. This makes floydhype look impartial.


----------



## Mal

steviebruno said:


> So why did they spend a month indicating that they had signed and were waiting on Floyd to do the same?


Ask this "they" if you want. I haven't seen many here saying MP signed a contract, rather saying he's signed off.


----------



## Mal

steviebruno said:


> There was no contract a month ago.
> There was no contract a month ago.
> There was no contract a month ago.
> 
> Now say it with me.


Who said there was? But do you feel better now? :lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson

Soooo.....We on or not?


----------



## turbotime

Ok where the fuck is this contract signed? I'm getting way too many messages about this fight that is 6 yrs too late. I haven't heard from Fat Dan in a bit either. Im just trying to win some money on Money May. :deal


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

Anyone else got their dicks out in anticipation?

No ****.


----------



## DobyZhee

steviebruno said:


> There was no contract a month ago.
> There was no contract a month ago.
> There was no contract a month ago.
> 
> Now say it with me.


Yay Floyd took out his reading glasses


----------



## DobyZhee

You floyd dick riders gonna get served.

Floyd is already psychologically shook. He think Pac's on PEDS. When Pac hits him with that first left, he's gonna go in retreat mode.


----------



## bjl12

Turned on basketball for like 30 seconds. It's skill competition...no announcement :rolleyes


----------



## Bulakenyo

bjl12 said:


> Turned on basketball for like 30 seconds. It's skill competition...no announcement :rolleyes


3 point shoot out competition is pretty good. even for non basketball fans.

great lineup this year.


----------



## Hagler

DobyZhee said:


> You floyd dick riders gonna get served.
> 
> Floyd is already psychologically shook. He think Pac's on PEDS. When Pac hits him with that first left, he's gonna go in retreat mode.


I like both fighters, i have a proposition for you, i'm going with Floyd if it happens, if i lose i leave forever, vice versa for you, what do you say??


----------



## gyllespie

Bulakenyo said:


> Tactically, doing that can be beneficial for the one who delays the announcement.
> 
> He could be training for the fight for weeks already, knowing that the fight will happen, while his opponent has not begun training yet/half assing it because this other guy does not know if the fight will happen.


Floyd's not a particularly smart man. Haymon, on the other hand, that's a guy people shouldn't underestimate. I can assume he's the guy who writes the script for Floyd. In any case, I know I'd be irked if I worked up a big announcement only to have it spoiled by a sneaky prick who can't keep his mouth shut. But I admit the media can be powerful at times. I don't know if you follow NFL football but for a while I laughed off all the articles about Jim Harbaugh getting canned before it actually happened. The same type of people are saying the Floyd-Pac fight will happen. Take it however you want.


----------



## DobyZhee

*The definitive Floyd Mayweather vs Manny Pacquiao thread*



Hagler said:


> I like both fighters, i have a proposition for you, i'm going with Floyd if it happens, if i lose i leave forever, vice versa for you, what do you say??


No, I love CHB and I don't really have a problem with you. If you were Junior I would take it in a heartbeat.

And I'm pretty sure people like me more than people hate you.

So the site wouldn't be the same without me.

You? People hate you.


----------



## mick557

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566798930768560128


gander tasco said:


> Wait for Espinoza or some other character to come out and say it's not true, still negotiating.


----------



## steviebruno

DobyZhee said:


> You floyd dick riders gonna get served.
> 
> Floyd is already psychologically shook. He think Pac's on PEDS. When Pac hits him with that first left, he's gonna go in retreat mode.


Pac is psychologically shocked already. He's been so relegated to B side that he can't even announce the fight until Floyd says so.


----------



## Hagler

DobyZhee said:


> No, I love CHB and I don't really have a problem with you. If you were Junior I would take it in a heartbeat.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure people like me more than people hate youðŸ˜ðŸ˜£.
> 
> So the site wouldn't be the same without me.
> 
> You? People hate you.


Boo Hoo, i'm hated by strangers, offer is there, guess you have no faith in your boy..lol


----------



## gander tasco

http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports/boxing/announcement-expected-week-mayweather-pacquiao

A source close to the negotiations who did not want to be identified said Saturday the two sides are close to a deal and only a few items remained to be negotiated. He would not say what those items were.

But Top Rank chairman Bob Arum confirmed that the negotiations are in their final stages.
â€œIâ€™m very optimistic,â€ Arum said Saturday. â€œWeâ€™re waiting to hear from Floyd. But from everyoneâ€™s perspective, it needs to get resolved this week. You have to start planning things, and thereâ€™s a lot that has to be done.â€
The Telegraph newspaper in London reported Saturday that the two sides had agreed to a deal. Arum and Showtime Sports vice president Stephen Espinoza said the report was inaccurate.
â€œNot yet (finalized),â€ Espinoza said.
Mayweather is in New York this weekend for the NBA All-Star Game. There has been much speculation that he would break the news on the fight during the leagueâ€™s All-Star Weekend via the various social media platforms he endorses.
But with a couple of items still to be negotiated, it probably wonâ€™t be until early in the week that any announcement will come from Mayweather.


----------



## DobyZhee

Hagler said:


> Boo Hoo, i'm hated by strangers, offer is there, guess you have no faith in your boy..lol


Dude you don't get it. You say you have met people at a meet up in the UK and are cool in person but 1 little quip about your photo or your religion and you go into terror mode.

Can you say passive aggressive ?

Look if you can just own up for the 3 week ban your life would be much easier.

About as easy as mine.

So think about it before you throw another hissy fit.


----------



## DobyZhee

gander tasco said:


> http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports/boxing/announcement-expected-week-mayweather-pacquiao
> 
> A source close to the negotiations who did not want to be identified said Saturday the two sides are close to a deal and only a few items remained to be negotiated. He would not say what those items were.
> 
> But Top Rank chairman Bob Arum confirmed that the negotiations are in their final stages.
> â€œIâ€™m very optimistic,â€ Arum said Saturday. â€œWeâ€™re waiting to hear from Floyd. But from everyoneâ€™s perspective, it needs to get resolved this week. You have to start planning things, and thereâ€™s a lot that has to be done.â€
> The Telegraph newspaper in London reported Saturday that the two sides had agreed to a deal. Arum and Showtime Sports vice president Stephen Espinoza said the report was inaccurate.
> â€œNot yet (finalized),â€ Espinoza said.
> Mayweather is in New York this weekend for the NBA All-Star Game. There has been much speculation that he would break the news on the fight during the leagueâ€™s All-Star Weekend via the various social media platforms he endorses.
> But with a couple of items still to be negotiated, it probably wonâ€™t be until early in the week that any announcement will come from Mayweather.


Lol, I beat that source to the punch long time ago..


----------



## DobyZhee

steviebruno said:


> Pac is psychologically shocked already. He's been so relegated to B side that he can't even announce the fight until Floyd says so.


Lol, he already gave out signals that the fight was already signed.

The only thing that can shake Pac is an epidemic needle..and Floyd can borrow one from his drug using daddy


----------



## Hagler

DobyZhee said:


> Dude you don't get it. You say you have met people at a meet up in the UK and are cool in person but 1 little quip about your photo or your religion and you go into terror mode.
> 
> Can you say passive aggressive ?
> 
> Look if you can just own up for the 3 week ban your life would be much easier.
> 
> About as easy as mine.
> 
> So think about it before you throw another hissy fit.


When did i say i met anybody in the UK you dopey cunt?? I live in Canada. Seriously, either you have the memory of a fucking pigeon or you just make shit up in your fucked up little mind. Show me where i said that, now address the bet, you in or not?


----------



## steviebruno

DobyZhee said:


> Lol, he already gave out signals that the fight was already signed.
> 
> The only thing that can shake Pac is an epidemic needle..and Floyd can borrow one from his drug using daddy


Pac is giving out signals and training for an opponent he isn't even allowed to mention by name. He's going to have PTSD before Floyd even lays a glove on him.


----------



## DobyZhee

Hagler said:


> When did i say i met anybody in the UK you dopey cunt?? I live in Canada. Seriously, either you have the memory of a fucking pigeon or you just make shit up in your fucked up little mind. Show me where i said that, now address the bet, you in or not?


Who cares what you said or did. You are still butthurt over a 3 week ban from a year ago.A Fukin grown ass man with 2 kids and all you do is follow me around. Seriously, do you realize how pathetic you sound?

You are worthless and nobody would care if you left CHB so no you are not worth taking that bet.


----------



## DobyZhee

steviebruno said:


> Pac is giving out signals and training for an opponent he isn't even allowed to mention by name. He's going to have PTSD before Floyd even lays a glove on him.


PTSD of what? The settlement that Floyd had to issue a statement over on Twitter?


----------



## Hagler

DobyZhee said:


> Who cares what you said or did. You are still butthurt over a 3 week ban from a year ago.A Fukin grown ass man with 2 kids and all you do is follow me around. Seriously, do you realize how pathetic you sound?
> 
> You are worthless and nobody would care if you left CHB so no you are not worth taking that bet.


Was it 3 weeks now..lol? How am i the one butthurt when you're the one who constantly brings it up you stupid cunt, You're fucked in the head boy, i have 2 kids now when 99% of the folks here know i have one little girl due to recent events, as for grown, im barely 5yrs older than you, remind us again, you do what? Nobody is following you around dickhead, it's a relevant thread about what will hopefully be a superfight in May, nobody is looking for you or has any interest in what are going to be your obviously biased pactard comments. You're right though, we can forget about the wager, we know how shitty your life is outside of this forum..lol I dont want to take that away from you..


----------



## Mal

Hagler said:


> Was it 3 weeks now..lol? How am i the one butthurt when you're the one who constantly brings it up you stupid cunt, You're fucked in the head boy, i have 2 kids now when 99% of the folks here know i have one little girl due to recent events, as for grown, im barely 5yrs older than you, remind us again, you do what? Nobody is following you around dickhead, it's a relevant thread about what will hopefully be a superfight in May, nobody is looking for you or has any interest in what are going to be your obviously biased pactard comments. You're right though, we can forget about the wager, we know how shitty your life is outside of this forum..lol I dont want to take that away from you..


Not too try and pull you away from doby's rants, but congrats on the news of a little girl! That's fantastic!


----------



## Hagler

Mal said:


> Not too try and pull you away from doby's rants, but congrats on the news of a little girl! That's fantastic!


atsch

Thanks, you're only 6yrs too late, are you and Dhoby related, serious question?


----------



## mrtony80

The announcement wasn't made during the dunk contest? Awww...:-(


----------



## JohnAnthony

i honestly thought that when i woke up this morning the fight would be announced.


----------



## Nigelbro

Hagler said:


> atsch
> 
> Thanks, you're only 6yrs too late, are you and Dhoby related, serious question?


:rofl


----------



## Mexi-Box

gander tasco said:


> Wait for Espinoza or some other character to come out and say it's not true, still negotiating.


HAHAHA! Exactly what he said. :lol:

But seriously, Espinoza should be fucking fired. I'm sick of that idiot.


----------



## Abraham

JohnAnthony said:


> i honestly thought that when i woke up this morning the fight would be announced.


----------



## El-Terrible

Espinoza has denied the Telegraph story saying no contracts are ready yet. Lance Pugmire says this will go into next week and Bob Arum is actually on the same page also stressing everything must be done and dusted next week as there's much to do

In other words, don't hold your breath during the All Stars game tonight


----------



## TeddyL

Never listen to Espinoza with regards to this fight. This whole thing has cost him his job, he's bitter and will say anything he can to be negative. If it was purely up to him the fight would never be happening

The contract may not be drawn and signed but the fight is done. 

The press tour is already being arranged and putting in provisional bookings , Cotto and Amir Khan as of Friday began looking at other fights.. it.is.done.


----------



## bballchump11

TeddyL said:


> Never listen to Espinoza with regards to this fight. This whole thing has cost him his job, he's bitter and will say anything he can to be negative. If it was purely up to him the fight would never be happening
> 
> The contract may not be drawn and signed but the fight is done.
> 
> The press tour is already being arranged and putting in provisional bookings , Cotto and Amir Khan as of Friday began looking at other fights.. it.is.done.


how are you so sure?


----------



## Mexi-Box

TeddyL said:


> Never listen to Espinoza with regards to this fight. This whole thing has cost him his job, he's bitter and will say anything he can to be negative. If it was purely up to him the fight would never be happening
> 
> The contract may not be drawn and signed but the fight is done.
> 
> The press tour is already being arranged and putting in provisional bookings , Cotto and Amir Khan as of Friday began looking at other fights.. it.is.done.


Espinoza doesn't want to upset Haymon for anything. The guy went as far as saying that the NBC deal was with his blessing. :rofl Haymon pretty much fucked him up the ass and didn't call in the morning. The man is an idiot of the first degree. Why does he still have a job is beyond me. Showtime should've fired him after the Haymon debacle. Hell, they should've fired him for Salka/Garcia card.


----------



## TeddyL

bballchump11 said:


> how are you so sure?


Because they wouldn't do some of the things they have done in the last 48 hours if all involved were not sure that it was going ahead.

It's done. I am sure we will eventually know the full story after the fight, but there was obviously something on that outstanding issue list that was pretty big that was resolved on Friday.


----------



## TeddyL

Mexi-Box said:


> Espinoza doesn't want to upset Haymon for anything. The guy went as far as saying that the NBC deal was with his blessing. :rofl Haymon pretty much fucked him up the ass and didn't call in the morning. The man is an idiot of the first degree. Why does he still have a job is beyond me. Showtime should've fired him after the Haymon debacle. Hell, they should've fired him for Salka/Garcia card.


Someone new is expected to be in place by August.


----------



## Mexi-Box

TeddyL said:


> Someone new is expected to be in place by August.


Man, I hope you are right. Showtime is in a really, really bad position right now. I'm thinking about cancelling my subscription. The boxing scene has been utter trash last year, and from how this year has started, it's been even worse so far.


----------



## Oli

TeddyL said:


> Because they wouldn't do some of the things they have done in the last 48 hours if all involved were not sure that it was going ahead.
> 
> It's done. I am sure we will eventually know the full story after the fight, but there was obviously something on that outstanding issue list that was pretty big that was resolved on Friday.


So what's the hold up in announcing it now??


----------



## DobyZhee

Oli said:


> So what's the hold up in announcing it now??


Some guy who goes by the name of Floyd..

You probably heard about him


----------



## DobyZhee

*You guys think they'll put up a nice undercard..*

To justify the 100.00 PPV?

Like A Khan, Cotto or Bradley??


----------



## TeddyL

Oli said:


> So what's the hold up in announcing it now??


Had this been a Maidana or a Guerrero, then they would of announced at this stage, because it is a forgone conclusion. But.. when you have a situation involving a rival network, people like Bob Arum and Espinoza, then you want to cover everything and be sure, because there are people on both sides that would do their utmost to screw the deal up for their own purposes given the chance.

If you want to know what Pac and Floyd talk about it - they talk about how to get this deal done without all those people fucking it up.


----------



## TeddyL

Maybe they will due to scheduling, but it will waste a few million unnecessarily. 

Think of it from a business perspective.. Someone is paying for this because they want to see Floyd vs Manny, it's unlikely someone is going to think 'Fuck this, this isn't worth my money!', and then hear that one of those three is on the undercard and be like 'WOW!, I'm definitely buying it now!!'.


----------



## Mr Magic

Who?


----------



## El-Terrible

TeddyL said:


> Never listen to Espinoza with regards to this fight. This whole thing has cost him his job, he's bitter and will say anything he can to be negative. If it was purely up to him the fight would never be happening
> 
> The contract may not be drawn and signed but the fight is done.
> 
> The press tour is already being arranged and putting in provisional bookings , Cotto and Amir Khan as of Friday began looking at other fights.. it.is.done.


I love the certainty, I lean towards agreeing but once burned...


----------



## shaunster101

Mr Magic said:


> Who?


They


----------



## Kid Generic Alias

Stacked card featuring Mickey Bey, Badou Jack, J'Leon Love and Ishe Smith


----------



## Kid Generic Alias

Edit: double post


----------



## bjl12

TeddyL said:


> Never listen to Espinoza with regards to this fight. This whole thing has cost him his job, he's bitter and will say anything he can to be negative. If it was purely up to him the fight would never be happening
> 
> The contract may not be drawn and signed but the fight is done.
> 
> The press tour is already being arranged and putting in provisional bookings , Cotto and Amir Khan as of Friday began looking at other fights.. it.is.done.


Thanks for all your inside information.

Anyway, Espinoza is getting a bad rap on here for being honest. Its almost like you idiots prefer Arum lying to you than someone else being truthful. Some real moronic shit there


----------



## FloydPatterson

bjl12 said:


> Thanks for all your inside information.
> 
> Anyway, Espinoza is getting a bad rap on here for being honest. Its almost like you idiots prefer Arum lying to you than someone else being truthful. Some real moronic shit there


what happened with Espinoza?


----------



## TeddyL

bjl12 said:


> Espinoza is getting a bad rap on here for being honest. Its almost like you idiots prefer Arum lying to you than someone else being truthful.


Bob Arum has nothing to do with Showtime


----------



## bjl12

TeddyL said:


> Bob Arum has nothing to do with Showtime


You made a post ranting about how Espinoza is a dickhead because he's so *negative*.



> _Never listen to Espinoza with regards to this fight. This whole thing has cost him his job, he's bitter and will say anything he can to be negative. If it was purely up to him the fight would never be happening_
> 
> _The contract may not be drawn and signed but the fight is done. _
> 
> _The press tour is already being arranged and putting in provisional bookings , Cotto and Amir Khan as of Friday began looking at other fights.. it.is.done._


I countered that post saying that he's _*honest*_. You did not mention Arum's name, but some people on here (perhaps not you) seem to prefer Arum over Espinoza...and *Arum is a whore* (he lends his mouth to the highest bidder *everytime*). Hopefully you aren't one of those people that enjoys a whore's words over an honest persons, whether that honest person is enthusiastic (or not in this case).

Also, if the fight does get done (as you suggest) than Espinoza will have played an important role in finalizing the deal...which is also contrary to what you're saying.


----------



## Reppin501

Mal said:


> Thomas Hauser chairs the boxing writers association and a respected author. Atlas isn't any kind of journalist. If you think they are all equal, that's your prerogative. Unnamed source on an unnamed representative. Carries little weight when presented in that fashion.


Hauser has never reported this, and why you keep saying he did blows my mind. He refers to Gabe Montoya's rumor, and because Gabe's credibility is so shit yall try and append it to Hauser, In hopes of enhanceing this rumors credibility. The fact you have to do that, should tell you all you need to know.


----------



## bjl12

FloydPatterson said:


> what happened with Espinoza?


Nothing. People are getting upset because he keeps shooting down reports and articles claiming the fight is done. Somehow Espinoza is the bad guy for refuting them? Why are false articles being posted? Why is Espinoza the fall-guy for shitty journalism?

And if you want to blame someone, blame the dipshits who keep saying they signed their contract (Poochman and Arum). These are the same idiots who keep telling reporters that the fight is done/signed....when it's NOT done or signed.

Don't kill the messenger and that's all Espinoza is.


----------



## bjl12

Reppin501 said:


> Hauser has never reported this, and why you keep saying he did blows my mind. He refers to Gabe Montoya's rumor, and because Gabe's credibility is so shit yall try and append it to Hauser, In hopes of enhanceing this rumors credibility. The fact you have to do that, should tell you all you need to know.


The only time Gabe Montoya is considered a credible source is when someone is referencing his story about Mayweather failing drug tests. Every other instance his credibility is completely shit. God damn pacFUCKS

Although, I wouldn't be surprised if Floyd was using/has used EPO. Can't make any allegations toward him because he's the only fighter in the world (aside from Donaire) who voluntarily takes OSDT and has never failed a test, nor has he avoided advanced testing. I don't consider Montoya's stupid shit article to be any more than what it is, a blogger desperate for website traffic and unique visitors (helps his advertising rates/web-income).


----------



## bjl12

JohnAnthony said:


> I have no issue with people blaming manny for the 1st negotiations falling through. he should have agreed to the testing straight away you're right about that. And i do question wether he was a clean fighter because of that.
> 
> My point is, based on all following negotiations, i believe if manny accepted it, the fight still wouldnt have been made.
> 
> Who cares if they said contract when they meant terms. They agreed/signed off on all mayweathers demands. But instead of floyd agreeing, he added more demands in, changed it and sent it back again. What do you say about that?


Lots of hypotheticals here but I agree with you if they're all true. My one issue is, if Manny/Arum agreed to the "terms" why did they put so much effort into saying "signed the contract" and trying to make the opponent look like a bitch. Maybe Floyd is a bitch, I mean he looked like a bitch in the 2nd Maidana fight :rofl...but I just fucking hate Arum. The dude is such a scumbag and has no interest in helping anyone but himself.

Manny has never had an issue fighting anyone in the past, but it was he who first refused the initial negotiations due to drug testing. Wouldn't be a big deal except he had THREE demands of his own and Floyd agree to all of them. That makes him a fucking hypocrite in my book. And considering what Manny was doing at the time, the drug tests were actually pretty warranted. He was doing phenomenal stuff - truly historical stuff. Sure I'd be suspicious too. And Manny did nothing to correct those shortcomings except keep claiming Floyd was scared........despite the fact it was Manny who was scared to take a damn drug test. This paragraph is a long rant, but it's why I don't like Manny or Arum - just explaining my ration here.

Anyways, fast forward to today. Floyd's a fucking crybaby. The dude has to use a 152lb catchweight with "green" Canelo and has to choose Maidana's gloves to fight him. Maidana was a C-level fighter before he fought Floyd and Floyd needed to pick his goddamn gloves. Floyd's a good fighter, no doubt, but he's so far from TBE it's not even funny. I don't mind him running his shitty mouth about clothes, jewlery, or whatever the fuck he talks about because everyone knows he's a joke. Most people know that in ten-fifteen years Floyd will be featured in a VH1 documentary about how he "lost it all" and they'll do nothing but show video clips from 24/7 of Bugatis and Lambos and all that. Shit will be hilarious

It probably is Floyd being a flomo and requiring Manny to hold his hand during the press conference or Floyd's probably requiring Manny to wear certain shoe laces or trim his beard a certain way :rofl:rofl:rofl We have no sources though so I try not to speculate on all this because I could just as easily make up a random scenario where Manny looks like a fuckwad


----------



## bballchump11

Floyd sitting court side for the dunk contest


----------



## JohnAnthony

bjl12 said:


> Lots of hypotheticals here but I agree with you if they're all true. My one issue is, if Manny/Arum agreed to the "terms" why did they put so much effort into saying "signed the contract" and trying to make the opponent look like a bitch. Maybe Floyd is a bitch, I mean he looked like a bitch in the 2nd Maidana fight :rofl...but I just fucking hate Arum. The dude is such a scumbag and has no interest in helping anyone but himself.
> 
> Manny has never had an issue fighting anyone in the past, but it was he who first refused the initial negotiations due to drug testing. Wouldn't be a big deal except he had THREE demands of his own and Floyd agree to all of them. That makes him a fucking hypocrite in my book. And considering what Manny was doing at the time, the drug tests were actually pretty warranted. He was doing phenomenal stuff - truly historical stuff. Sure I'd be suspicious too. And Manny did nothing to correct those shortcomings except keep claiming Floyd was scared........despite the fact it was Manny who was scared to take a damn drug test. This paragraph is a long rant, but it's why I don't like Manny or Arum - just explaining my ration here.
> 
> Anyways, fast forward to today. Floyd's a fucking crybaby. The dude has to use a 152lb catchweight with "green" Canelo and has to choose Maidana's gloves to fight him. Maidana was a C-level fighter before he fought Floyd and Floyd needed to pick his goddamn gloves. Floyd's a good fighter, no doubt, but he's so far from TBE it's not even funny. I don't mind him running his shitty mouth about clothes, jewlery, or whatever the fuck he talks about because everyone knows he's a joke. Most people know that in ten-fifteen years Floyd will be featured in a VH1 documentary about how he "lost it all" and they'll do nothing but show video clips from 24/7 of Bugatis and Lambos and all that. Shit will be hilarious
> 
> It probably is Floyd being a flomo and requiring Manny to hold his hand during the press conference or Floyd's probably requiring Manny to wear certain shoe laces or trim his beard a certain way :rofl:rofl:rofl We have no sources though so I try not to speculate on all this because I could just as easily make up a random scenario where Manny looks like a fuckwad


good post, i enjoyed reading it.

I agree with pretty much all of it.

Manny fights anyone but he did also become a Diva himself post de la hoya. I remember the hatton fight nearly falling through, because after accepting 50/50, he then changed his mind.

I agree he should have accepted the Testing straight away. But i think one of the issues is its not just the testing, it has to be done by a company of floyds choosing, who refuse to release supposed failed tests of floyds.

I read a good article in Ring Mag by Doug Fisher, who says Manny performing at 140/147 isn't whats Amazing. What's Amazing is Manny being able to fight at the lower weights he did. Apparently he was famous for being able to live off a bowl of soup a day to get down to weight. And the improved chin, and retaining his power is due to no longer draining. Instead of any PEDS. He also doesnt even have the same power at these weights. He has speed, put peds dont help that.


----------



## bballchump11

Exactly, everybody is pointing the finger at the wrong person. Like @bjl12 says, blame the crappy journalism


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566877932266991616


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> what?
> 
> what does gabe montoya have to do with thomas hauser?
> 
> nothing.


Like I said before, Hauser got his story from Montoya. Once GBP called Montoya out on his BS and threatened to sue, Montoya then sent a letter apologizing. Hauser then took the rumor and ran.

Before you say "why didn't GBP call Hauser out and sue"? IDK, probably the same reason Team Pac never called out Atlas, Tim Smith and this is50 and sued them.

The difference between you and I is I don't formulate my opinion based off story's from Hauser, Montoya, Smith or Atlas. My theory is actually rather simple.

Pacquiao refused random blood drug testing with no cut-off in 2009 while doing things boxing has never seen in over 100 years. That's how I formulate my opinion along with many others. Pacquiao's career will forever have a black cloud over it post 2009 and there's nothing quincy k, bjj_boxer or anyone else can do about it


----------



## TeddyL

bjl12 said:


> You made a post ranting about how Espinoza is a dickhead because he's so *negative*.
> 
> I countered that post saying that he's _*honest*_. You did not mention Arum's name, but some people on here (perhaps not you) seem to prefer Arum over Espinoza...and *Arum is a whore* (he lends his mouth to the highest bidder *everytime*). Hopefully you aren't one of those people that enjoys a whore's words over an honest persons, whether that honest person is enthusiastic (or not in this case).
> 
> Also, if the fight does get done (as you suggest) than Espinoza will have played an important role in finalizing the deal...which is also contrary to what you're saying.


Bob Arum is an old man, who can't accept that he isn't running the show on this one. He has never wanted the fight to happen because he doesn't stand to gain a lot from it doing so. That is why he has always come up with ideas and excuses, giving the image that he wants the fight, when in reality it's just about him appearing relevant and in control. I am sure there isn't anyone who needs telling not to take anything he says seriously. He is a promoter. It's his job to bullshit.

Espinoza is in a completely different role to Bob Arum, so you can't compare them as if it's taking the side of one or the other. Espinoza is an employee of Showtime. He can effect things and making certain decisions, but at the end of the day he has a job he has to do - or he gets sacked.

His role in this all is not particularly significant, other than to be aware of what is going on. For obvious political reasons it would be very difficult for Espinoza to be hands on involved. He has been instructed to do his job with regard to the fight. It doesn't take a mind reader to know he isn't happy about it, but he'll do it as he has no other option. He made his choices, he fucked up, now he has to sit and deal with them - and he does so by sitting, hating, hoping it falls through and being completely negative at every opportunity.

If people want to base their hopes and ideas on someones information, they should follow the journalists who have access to those directly involved, who don't have a hand in it, and have good sources from people who are actually working on it. Instead of people like Espinoza and Arum who sit on the sidelines interfering . Good examples are Lance Pugmire of the LA Times and Dan Rafael


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Now I might ruffle some feathers here, but I'm going to say it anyway

For everyone that says Floyd failed 3 PED tests, where are the signs that Floyd used PED's? 

Floyd is still the same feather fisted puncher that relies on timing, speed and endurance just as he had in the 1996 olympics.

When Floyd goes to 160 and knocks GGG cross eyed or out cold in 2 rounds, come talk to me. Maybe if he would've flattened Maidana, Cotto, Mosley or JMM... maybe. But based off Mayweather's PERFORMANCES there is no comparison to 2008-2011 ish Pacquiao. That's not even disputable.

The whole purpose of PED's (Performance Enhancing Drugs) is to enhance one's performance. When was Mayweather's performance enhanced? Maidana has said Mayweather punches with pillows FCOL. The only performance that was enhanced was Pacquiao from 2008-2011


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

So what next big event are we gonna be speculating the announcement will be made by? :lol:


----------



## shaunster101

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Now I might ruffle some feathers here, but I'm going to say it anyway
> 
> For everyone that says Floyd failed 3 PED tests, where are the signs that Floyd used PED's?
> 
> Floyd is still the same feather fisted puncher that relies on timing, speed and endurance just as he had in the 1996 olympics.
> 
> When Floyd goes to 160 and knocks GGG cross eyed or out cold in 2 rounds, come talk to me. Maybe if he would've flattened Maidana, Cotto, Mosley or JMM... maybe. But based off Mayweather's PERFORMANCES there is no comparison to 2008-2011 ish Pacquiao. That's not even disputable.
> 
> The whole purpose of PED's (Performance Enhancing Drugs) is to enhance one's performance. When was Mayweather's performance enhanced? Maidana has said Mayweather punches with pillows FCOL. The only performance that was enhanced was Pacquiao from 2008-2011


I'm not saying anything one way or another, but you have a massive misunderstanding about performance enhancing drugs.

I recommend some research.


----------



## JohnAnthony

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Now I might ruffle some feathers here, but I'm going to say it anyway
> 
> For everyone that says Floyd failed 3 PED tests, where are the signs that Floyd used PED's?
> 
> Floyd is still the same feather fisted puncher that relies on timing, speed and endurance just as he had in the 1996 olympics.
> 
> When Floyd goes to 160 and knocks GGG cross eyed or out cold in 2 rounds, come talk to me. Maybe if he would've flattened Maidana, Cotto, Mosley or JMM... maybe. But based off Mayweather's PERFORMANCES there is no comparison to 2008-2011 ish Pacquiao. That's not even disputable.
> 
> The whole purpose of PED's (Performance Enhancing Drugs) is to enhance one's performance. When was Mayweather's performance enhanced? Maidana has said Mayweather punches with pillows FCOL. The only performance that was enhanced was Pacquiao from 2008-2011


Manny Pac landing hundreds of shots On Oscar and couldnt drop him or look to hurt him. He just Quit.

The only Genuine Stoppage post 140 was Hatton who was a mess, and walked into the most perfect punch manny has thrown. Cotto the ref jumped in in the 12th but there was no need to. cotto would have survived the fight.

His KO % has dropped massively like floyds.

Manny wins based on Speed and skill


----------



## BoxingGenius27

shaunster101 said:


> I'm not saying anything one way or another, but you have a massive misunderstanding about performance enhancing drugs.
> 
> I recommend some research.


What PED's do you suspect Mayweather of using?

He's never drastically gained weight or had a dramatic increase in punching power. The only possible PED is EPO for endurance, but he's kept the same level of endurance and training his entire career starting back to 1996.

Is it possible? I guess you can say that because nothings impossible; especially today.

Were there eye catching signs of PED use that jumped out from Floyd's performances that have differed from his previous outings? No.


----------



## JohnAnthony

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Now I might ruffle some feathers here, but I'm going to say it anyway
> 
> For everyone that says Floyd failed 3 PED tests, where are the signs that Floyd used PED's?
> 
> Floyd is still the same feather fisted puncher that relies on timing, speed and endurance just as he had in the 1996 olympics.
> 
> When Floyd goes to 160 and knocks GGG cross eyed or out cold in 2 rounds, come talk to me. Maybe if he would've flattened Maidana, Cotto, Mosley or JMM... maybe. But based off Mayweather's PERFORMANCES there is no comparison to 2008-2011 ish Pacquiao. That's not even disputable.
> 
> The whole purpose of PED's (Performance Enhancing Drugs) is to enhance one's performance. When was Mayweather's performance enhanced? Maidana has said Mayweather punches with pillows FCOL. The only performance that was enhanced was Pacquiao from 2008-2011


the signs floyd used PEDS.

Reports of Failed tests
Settling on a case when asks to show his results to prove he's clean
Using the Same Doctor in LA that provides PEDS to other boxers. J'Leon Love the most recent example.

There the main 3.

Physical Signs, the guy looks bigger than Mosley in the ring.


----------



## JohnAnthony

bballchump11 said:


> Exactly, everybody is pointing the finger at the wrong person. Like @*bjl12* says, blame the crappy journalism
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566877932266991616


So he's basically saying they still havent got acontract drafted!

We're way off


----------



## quincy k

Reppin501 said:


> Hauser has never reported this, and why you keep saying he did blows my mind. He refers to Gabe Montoya's rumor, and because Gabe's credibility is so shit yall try and append it to Hauser, In hopes of enhanceing this rumors credibility. The fact you have to do that, should tell you all you need to know.


what does gabe montoya have to do with thomas hauser? are you implying that only one journalist can report on a story and that anyone that pens something thereafter would be immediately guilty of plagiarism and their story would then be deemed uncredible?

for the last time, who cares about gabe montoya as it has no relevancy for what transpired below

1. paq and his legal team believed that floyd mayweather tested positive for three USADA sample A PED tests on three occasions 
2. paq and his legal team asked for floyds sample A PED tests results in his defamation of character lawsuit 
3. floyd never produced these PED test results for the court.
4. gabe montoya, nor thomas hauser, have absolutely nothing to do with floyd failing to produce his tests results to paq and the court

if a person was accusing someone of taking PEDs and the accused person asked the accuser to produce their PED test results, regardless if there were a rumor of them being positive or negative, most would assume that any non guilty person would immediately produce the test results to eliminate any doubt whatsoever, if any doubt existed

please explain why floyd would not produce his PED tests results, regardless if they were alleged to be negative or not, if asked for them by paq and his team in an court of law

please explain exactly what gabe montoya has to with this entire scenario


----------



## JohnAnthony

BoxingGenius27 said:


> What PED's do you suspect Mayweather of using?
> 
> He's never drastically gained weight or had a dramatic increase in punching power. The only possible PED is EPO for endurance, but he's kept the same level of endurance and training his entire career starting back to 1996.
> 
> Is it possible? I guess you can say that because nothings impossible; especially today.
> 
> Were there eye catching signs of PED use that jumped out from Floyd's performances that have differed from his previous outings? No.


PEDS can do all manner of things.

Mainly for more intense training sessions.

I can think of a number of fighters that got caught who never showd huge improvements.

Oscar, Mosley, Holyfield all PED users, none showed specific visible improvements in their career. They probably just helped them go up weight classes, or train harder.


----------



## Carpe Diem

I hate Espinoza. I have a feeling that if Floyd were to make the official announcement, Espinoza will still say the fight isn't a done deal yet. Just when everyone got their hopes up again, he finds a way to say the fight isn't near close to being done. I'm getting fucking tired of all the bullshit.


----------



## shaunster101

BoxingGenius27 said:


> What PED's do you suspect Mayweather of using?
> 
> He's never drastically gained weight or had a dramatic increase in punching power. The only possible PED is EPO for endurance, but he's kept the same level of endurance and training his entire career starting back to 1996.
> 
> Is it possible? I guess you can say that because nothings impossible; especially today.
> 
> Were there eye catching signs of PED use that jumped out from Floyd's performances that have differed from his previous outings? No.


For a start I actually said I'm not giving an opinion one way or the other about whether or not he uses PEDS.

But PEDS don't have to be some miracle drug bringing about superman performances. They're not all about piling on muscle mass or suddenly increasing your punch output by 20%. Athletes use substances like testosterone to aid recovery in training camp, helping the body train for longer and recover quicker from intense training sessions. Especially as an athlete is getting older and their body is producing less and less natural testosterone (1% less for every year past 28 years old), meaning they can no longer train and recover at the levels they did when they were in their mid 20s.

Testosterone replacement therapy is believed to be a large reason why you're seeing athletes continue to perform at elite levels way into their 30s and 40s.

It's ok though, because Mayweather doesn't have a clue what testosterone replacement is.






:hey


----------



## TeddyL

JohnAnthony said:


> So he's basically saying they still havent got acontract drafted!
> 
> We're way off


That isn't what he is saying. He is carefully wording his tweet to make it appear as negative as possible, because he's bitter that all this is happening over his head.

There is a contract and has been for weeks. It bounces between the parties, getting revised to reflect the changes each time they make progress in the negotiations, the other side approves and it goes back again.

People should stop stressing based off negative things Espinoza and Arum say. The fight is as good as done. Relax. Wait for the announcement. This is happening.


----------



## shaunster101

TeddyL said:


> That isn't what he is saying. He is carefully wording his tweet to make it appear as negative as possible, because he's bitter that all this is happening over his head.
> 
> There is a contract and has been for weeks. It bounces between the parties, getting revised to reflect the changes each time they make progress in the negotiations, the other side approves and it goes back again.


Out of interest, what are you basing this on? I'm of the opinion that this is happening, but just wonder what your source is.


----------



## Mal

Reppin501 said:


> Hauser has never reported this, and why you keep saying he did blows my mind. He refers to Gabe Montoya's rumor, and because Gabe's credibility is so shit yall try and append it to Hauser, In hopes of enhanceing this rumors credibility. The fact you have to do that, should tell you all you need to know.


I never once said he reported it Reppin. Your attitude is only exceeded by your reading skills. Feel free to go over what I said as many times as it takes. Jeez...some of you guys are just ridiculous.


----------



## bballchump11

Carpe Diem said:


> I hate Espinoza. I have a feeling that if Floyd were to make the official announcement, Espinoza will still say the fight isn't a done deal yet. Just when everyone got their hopes up again, he finds a way to say the fight isn't near close to being done. I'm getting fucking tired of all the bullshit.


get upset with the people reporting the misinformation


----------



## Mal

bjl12 said:


> The only time Gabe Montoya is considered a credible source is when someone is referencing his story about Mayweather failing drug tests. Every other instance his credibility is completely shit. God damn pacFUCKS
> 
> Although, I wouldn't be surprised if Floyd was using/has used EPO. Can't make any allegations toward him because he's the only fighter in the world (aside from Donaire) who voluntarily takes OSDT and has never failed a test, nor has he avoided advanced testing. I don't consider Montoya's stupid shit article to be any more than what it is, a blogger desperate for website traffic and unique visitors (helps his advertising rates/web-income).


Do you know where Montoya got that info on FMjr supposedly failing tests?


----------



## bballchump11

shaunster101 said:


> Out of interest, what are you basing this on? I'm of the opinion that this is happening, but just wonder what your source is.


I asked him the same thing last night and his source is his own opinion


----------



## TeddyL

shaunster101 said:


> Out of interest, what are you basing this on?


I spent 25 year doing this sort of stuff. With so many people with different competing interests, If you don't do it like this you end up playing Whack-A-Mole with previously resolved issues being regurgitated.


----------



## bjl12

Mal said:


> Do you know where Montoya got that info on FMjr supposedly failing tests?


no


----------



## El-Terrible

bjl12 said:


> Lots of hypotheticals here but I agree with you if they're all true. My one issue is, if Manny/Arum agreed to the "terms" why did they put so much effort into saying "signed the contract" and trying to make the opponent look like a bitch. Maybe Floyd is a bitch, I mean he looked like a bitch in the 2nd Maidana fight :rofl...but I just fucking hate Arum. The dude is such a scumbag and has no interest in helping anyone but himself.
> 
> Manny has never had an issue fighting anyone in the past, but it was he who first refused the initial negotiations due to drug testing. Wouldn't be a big deal except he had THREE demands of his own and Floyd agree to all of them. That makes him a fucking hypocrite in my book. And considering what Manny was doing at the time, the drug tests were actually pretty warranted. He was doing phenomenal stuff - truly historical stuff. Sure I'd be suspicious too. And Manny did nothing to correct those shortcomings except keep claiming Floyd was scared........despite the fact it was Manny who was scared to take a damn drug test. This paragraph is a long rant, but it's why I don't like Manny or Arum - just explaining my ration here.
> 
> Anyways, fast forward to today. Floyd's a fucking crybaby. The dude has to use a 152lb catchweight with "green" Canelo and has to choose Maidana's gloves to fight him. Maidana was a C-level fighter before he fought Floyd and Floyd needed to pick his goddamn gloves. Floyd's a good fighter, no doubt, but he's so far from TBE it's not even funny. I don't mind him running his shitty mouth about clothes, jewlery, or whatever the fuck he talks about because everyone knows he's a joke. Most people know that in ten-fifteen years Floyd will be featured in a VH1 documentary about how he "lost it all" and they'll do nothing but show video clips from 24/7 of Bugatis and Lambos and all that. Shit will be hilarious
> 
> It probably is Floyd being a flomo and requiring Manny to hold his hand during the press conference or Floyd's probably requiring Manny to wear certain shoe laces or trim his beard a certain way :rofl:rofl:rofl We have no sources though so I try not to speculate on all this because I could just as easily make up a random scenario where Manny looks like a fuckwad


Hard for me to disagree with a single word of this.


----------



## quincy k

i think everyone would agree that paq fuked up by not agreeing to the original 14 day blood when offered at the end of 2009

i think everyone would agree that floyd fuked up going on a 16 month vacation after paq agreed to the 14 day blood in may of 2010


----------



## chibelle

BoxingGenius27 said:


> What PED's do you suspect Mayweather of using?
> 
> He's never drastically gained weight or had a dramatic increase in punching power. The only possible PED is EPO for endurance, but he's kept the same level of endurance and training his entire career starting back to 1996.
> 
> Is it possible? I guess you can say that because nothings impossible; especially today.
> 
> Were there eye catching signs of PED use that jumped out from Floyd's performances that have differed from his previous outings? No.


Testosterone replacement therapy.


----------



## El-Terrible

quincy k said:


> i think everyone would agree that paq fuked up by not agreeing to the original 14 day blood when offered at the end of 2009
> 
> i think everyone would agree that floyd fuked up going on a 16 month vacation after paq agreed to the 14 day blood in may of 2010


Again, all true.
@BoxingGenius27 reading your posts, you have a deep lack of knowledge about PEDs in boxing and shouldn't post so much without reading more. I'm not here to say Pacquiao has never taken anything but am questioning your knowledge. Dr Caitlin, from the Anti-doping research has gone on record stating that a 14 day cut off is more than enough. Additionally EPO has been primarily detected through urine alone. Though a combined blood and urine combo is recommended as blood can detect rises in certain areas, it is urine which can detect EPO. As Pacquiao agreed to random urine throughout, the risk of taking EPO in that cut off and get surprised with a random urine test would make things highly risky.

Regarding weight, Pacquiao in reality has not gained that much weight in the years between 2003 and 2009, he was already into his 140s on fight night in 2005 against Morales. No doubt he put on 3-4lb of lean muscle in a 2-3 year period but this 17lb of muscle that Malignaggi and other haters allude to may well be an example of one of the worse smear campaigns based on hate I have seen.

To be clear, I'm not saying he hasn't taken anything. It's the circumstantial evidence that you claim is there that I'm calling bullshit on. People like Peterson, Mosley and Morales have been caught and they were hardly superhuman as a result.

EPO is the more likely drug he may have been on, but the fact he agreed to random urine and 14 days cut off eventually leads me to believe this was more about very bad judgement and advice. By the way, the whole "afraid of needles" was never said by Pacquiao, that was all Arum who wanted to scupper that fight at all costs. Pacquiao and Roach have always been consistent and stated it was about having blood taken close to the fight that Pacuiao didn't like


----------



## Abraham

Can someone explain to me why Espinoza would have any reason to not want the fight to happen?

Look. I've said some very negative shit in this thread. I've made no secret how skeptical I am that the fight will happen, but tbf, I'm basing that on being burnt in the past, and this avalanche of misinformation, rumors, contradictions, and straight up lies that has come out in the last two months. I really want to be positive, but how can I? How can anyone be positive? I'll say it again. Team Pac not moving on yet is the ONE AND ONLY reason why I'm not 100% the fight WON'T happen. I figure that if Arum (who so many ppl swear up and down doesn't want the fight) hasn't moved on, maybe, just maybe there is something on the horizon. Pac's post on Instagram can be taken as a positive sign as well, but still...I'm not getting my hopes up, and gun to my head, I'd say NO. The fight isn't happening. I just can't shake that feeling.


----------



## quincy k

El-Terrible said:


> Again, all true.
> @*BoxingGenius27* reading your posts, you have a deep lack of knowledge about PEDs in boxing and shouldn't post so much without reading more. I'm not here to say Pacquiao has never taken anything but am questioning your knowledge. Dr Caitlin, from the Anti-doping research has gone on record stating that a 14 day cut off is more than enough. Additionally EPO has been primarily detected through urine alone. Though a combined blood and urine combo is recommended as blood can detect rises in certain areas, it is urine which can detect EPO. As Pacquiao agreed to random urine throughout, the risk of taking EPO in that cut off and get surprised with a random urine test would make things highly risky.
> 
> Regarding weight, Pacquiao in reality has not gained that much weight in the years between 2003 and 2009, he was already into his 140s on fight night. No doubt he put on 3-4lb of lean muscle in a 2-3 year period but this 17lb of muscle that Malignaggi and other haters allude to may well be an example of one of the worse smear campaigns based on hate I have seen.
> 
> _*To be clear, I'm not saying he hasn't taken anything. *_People like Peterson, Mosley and Morales have been caught and they were hardly superhuman as a result.
> 
> EPO is the more likely drug he may have been on, but the fact he agreed to random urine and 14 days cut off eventually leads me to believe this was more about very bad judgement and advice. By the way, the whole "afraid of needles" was never said by Pacquiao, that was all Arum who wanted to scupper that fight at all costs. Pacquiao and Roach have always been consistent and stated it was about having blood taken close to the fight that Pacuiao didn't like


i have no idea how many flomos have accused me of saying that paq has never taken PEDs when i have never stated that or even made the assumption. manny could test positive tomorrow, as could floyd, and neither would surprise me

if floyd really wanted paq in may of 2010 he couldve gotten him within the 16 months he took off and instead of agreeing to fight ortiz in septmeber of 2011, a career 140 who had a total of one fight at 146 pounds.


----------



## Tko6

The only certainty about Floyd's next fight is that the undercard is going to suck donkey balls. It seems to me that Showtime are so fixated on what they deserve for Floyd-Pac, that they're overlooking the alternative. Floyd v anyone but Pac is going to tank, and it's going to tank hard.


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Can someone explain to me why Espinoza would have any reason to not want the fight to happen?
> 
> Look. I've said some very negative shit in this thread. I've made no secret how skeptical I am that the fight will happen, but tbf, I'm basing that on being burnt in the past, and this avalanche of misinformation, rumors, contradictions, and straight up lies that has come out in the last two months. I really want to be positive, but how can I? How can anyone be positive? I'll say it again. Team Pac not moving on yet is the ONE AND ONLY reason why I'm not 100% the fight WON'T happen. I figure that if Arum (who so many ppl swear up and down doesn't want the fight) hasn't moved on, maybe, just maybe there is something on the horizon. Pac's post on Instagram can be taken as a positive sign as well, but still...I'm not getting my hopes up, and gun to my head, I'd say NO. The fight isn't happening. I just can't shake that feeling.


I understand your skepticism, but even the biggest pessimist has to realize that it's just a matter of time now. It's February 15th, there's still time like I keep saying to promote this fight. But it's way too late for Mayweather to start talks with another opponent. If you won't listen to me, can you listen to this opinion


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566775766105329664


----------



## TeddyL

Abraham said:


> Can someone explain to me why Espinoza would have any reason to not want the fight to happen?


Putting aside the obvious Haymon related reasons and events, It falling apart would vindicate the previous stance he took on the fight regarding working with TR and HBO. It succeeding, after being forced to do it by the management makes him look foolish. Through his own actions he has effectively maneuvered himself into a position where he can't win. The Haymon stuff was just the nail in the coffin.


----------



## DobyZhee

How bad would Pacquiao look if the fight wasn't signed?

Not much.

mayweather? Not much either since his next fight is guaranteed 32 million without Pacquiao


----------



## DobyZhee

Seriously, you know this fight could really be solved.

Have a PPV from HBO and if fans like Manny, but HBO.

Like Floyd Mayweather Jr? Buy Showtime's PPV channel


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> I understand your skepticism, but even the biggest pessimist has to realize that it's just a matter of time now. It's February 15th, there's still time like I keep saying to promote this fight. But it's way too late for Mayweather to start talks with another opponent. If you won't listen to me, can you listen to this opinion
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566775766105329664


Whatever is "very close" may be what prevents the fight. Whatever these last little details are may not be as arbitrary as people think.


----------



## dftaylor

I think Espinoza has been quite sensible sharing what he knows of the position. He and his opposite at HBO will be among the first to know the fight is signed, because that's where a huge chunk of the guaranteed purse will come from for each fighter. They'll both be involved in the negotiations in terms of shopping the fight and both will want a slice of the pie. 

It's right that he's keeping the hopes realistic - hyping people up if the fight doesn't come off will just create hostility. And people on Twitter are absolute cunts when they're disappointed, so best not to feed them.


----------



## quincy k

DobyZhee said:


> How bad would Pacquiao look if the fight wasn't signed?
> 
> Not much.
> 
> mayweather? Not much either since his next fight is guaranteed 32 million without Pacquiao


if you think billion dollar cbs/showtime are going to sit back and watch floyd refuse to sign a contract with what would be the biggest financial event in boxing history then i believe that you are misinformed.

depending on how floyds contract is worded, theres a good chance that the words lawsuit and specific performance have already been mentioned to floyd and his advisors and with csb deep pockets they would probably have no problem pushing the envelope.


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Whatever is "very close" may be what prevents the fight. Whatever these last little details are may not be as arbitrary as people think.


yeah it could be, but idk why anybody would at this point predict that the fight wouldn't be made. It's not 100% or maybe even 70%. But I wouldn't put money on it not happening, especially my life and house like you did :smile


----------



## TeddyL

bballchump11 said:


> yeah it could be, but idk why anybody would at this point predict that the fight wouldn't be made. It's not 100% or maybe even 70%. But I wouldn't put money on it not happening, especially my life and house like you did :smile


If it doesn't happen I will take a lifetime ban, agreed?

It's happening


----------



## bballchump11

TeddyL said:


> If it doesn't happen I will take a lifetime ban, agreed?
> 
> It's happening


I'm one of the most vocal people here about the fight being made. Offer that bet to Abe


----------



## TeddyL

bballchump11 said:


> I'm one of the most vocal people here about the fight being made. Offer that bet to Abe


I'm not proposing a bet - If it does happen you don't have to do anything. I'm saying , if it doesn't happen I will take a lifetime ban


----------



## Mal

bjl12 said:


> no


From a letter sent to him from GBP. I think Schaefer. It was that letter that it was first mentioned.


----------



## Abraham

I'm willing to put up some money that the fight won't happen. Not sure how the logistics of that would work. I used to go to a forum back in the day, and two guys made a monetary bet. If the loser didn't pay up within a reasonable amount of time, he'd get a lifetime ban. The guy who lost did indeed pay up. It wasn't a lot...$100, I think. The guy who won posted a pic of the money he received via Western Union. 

If anyone is down, I'd be willing to put up no more than $200 that the fight isn't happening. But I'd only agree if the loser agrees on a lifetime ban if he doesn't pay up. I'm not worried about the ban, because if I lost, I'd pay up, being a man of my word, plus I'd be so happy the fight is actually happening, that I wouldn't care about losing money. Like I said, I'm not sure how the logistics would work. I have no problem giving up my info in order to get paid through Western Union or MoneyGram, but I can understand why others wouldn't want to go that route.

Any takers?


----------



## quincy k

Abraham said:


> I'm willing to put up some money that the fight won't happen. Not sure how the logistics of that would work. I used to go to a forum back in the day, and two guys made a monetary bet. If the loser didn't pay up within a reasonable amount of time, he'd get a lifetime ban. The guy who lost did indeed pay up. It wasn't a lot...$100, I think. The guy who won posted a pic of the money he received via Western Union.
> 
> If anyone is down, I'd be willing to put up no more than $200 that the fight isn't happening. But I'd only agree if the loser agrees on a lifetime ban if he doesn't pay up. I'm not worried about the ban, because if I lost, I'd pay up, being a man of my word, plus I'd be so happy the fight is actually happening, that I wouldn't care about losing money. Like I said, I'm not sure how the logistics would work. I have no problem giving up my info in order to get paid through Western Union or MoneyGram, but I can understand why others wouldn't want to go that route.
> 
> Any takers?


are you in the US?

if so, i can pay through Chase Quick Pay

https://www.chase.com/online-banking/quickpay

if not, i can do neteller if you are based in any of the countries they do business in

i wont do paypal...because they are fuken crooks and very diffcult to do business with here in mexico

im okay with $100.00 the fight for may or june this year


----------



## TeddyL

Abraham said:


> I'm willing to put up some money that the fight won't happen. Not sure how the logistics of that would work. I used to go to a forum back in the day, and two guys made a monetary bet. If the loser didn't pay up within a reasonable amount of time, he'd get a lifetime ban. The guy who lost did indeed pay up. It wasn't a lot...$100, I think. The guy who won posted a pic of the money he received via Western Union.
> 
> If anyone is down, I'd be willing to put up no more than $200 that the fight isn't happening. But I'd only agree if the loser agrees on a lifetime ban if he doesn't pay up. I'm not worried about the ban, because if I lost, I'd pay up, being a man of my word, plus I'd be so happy the fight is actually happening, that I wouldn't care about losing money. Like I said, I'm not sure how the logistics would work. I have no problem giving up my info in order to get paid through Western Union or MoneyGram, but I can understand why others wouldn't want to go that route.
> 
> Any takers?


Deal. I bet you 200 dollars that it's happening.


----------



## Abraham

quincy k said:


> are you in the US?
> 
> if so, i can pay through Chase Quick Pay
> 
> https://www.chase.com/online-banking/quickpay
> 
> if not, i can do neteller if you are based in any of the countries they do business in
> 
> i wont do paypal...because they are fuken crooks and very diffcult to do business with here in mexico
> 
> im okay with $100.00 the fight for may or june this year


Yes, I'm in the US.


TeddyL said:


> Deal. I bet you 200 dollars that it's happening.


I'd be willing to take both of your bets that the fight isn't happening in May or June. Like I said, though, we have to agree that non payment means lifetime ban, which means we have to get a mod involved. Even that kind of sucks, though, because I'm not sure either of you would even care about being banned from CHB. But I can't think of any other way to make someone who cops out on a bet suffer the consequences.


----------



## TeddyL

Abraham said:


> Yes, I'm in the US.
> 
> I'd be willing to take both of your bets that the fight isn't happening in May or June. Like I said, though, we have to agree that non payment means lifetime ban, which means we have to get a mod involved. Even that kind of sucks, though, because I'm not sure either of you would even care about being banned from CHB. But I can't think of any other way to make someone who cops out on a bet suffer the consequences.


That's fine with me. Deal


----------



## quincy k

Abraham said:


> Yes, I'm in the US.
> 
> I'd be willing to take both of your bets that the fight isn't happening in May or June. Like I said, though, we have to agree that non payment means lifetime ban, which means we have to get a mod involved. Even that kind of sucks, though, because I'm not sure either of you would even care about being banned from CHB. But I can't think of any other way to make someone who cops out on a bet suffer the consequences.


okay, great. no need for a mod for me as its not a big event in my life

i just sent you a PM confirming everything


----------



## BoxingGenius27

shaunster101 said:


> For a start I actually said I'm not giving an opinion one way or the other about whether or not he uses PEDS.
> 
> But PEDS don't have to be some miracle drug bringing about superman performances. They're not all about piling on muscle mass or suddenly increasing your punch output by 20%. Athletes use substances like testosterone to aid recovery in training camp, helping the body train for longer and recover quicker from intense training sessions. Especially as an athlete is getting older and their body is producing less and less natural testosterone (1% less for every year past 28 years old), meaning they can no longer train and recover at the levels they did when they were in their mid 20s.
> 
> Testosterone replacement therapy is believed to be a large reason why you're seeing athletes continue to perform at elite levels way into their 30s and 40s.
> 
> It's ok though, because Mayweather doesn't have a clue what testosterone replacement is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hey





El-Terrible said:


> Again, all true.
> @*BoxingGenius27* reading your posts, you have a deep lack of knowledge about PEDs in boxing and shouldn't post so much without reading more. I'm not here to say Pacquiao has never taken anything but am questioning your knowledge. Dr Caitlin, from the Anti-doping research has gone on record stating that a 14 day cut off is more than enough. Additionally EPO has been primarily detected through urine alone. Though a combined blood and urine combo is recommended as blood can detect rises in certain areas, it is urine which can detect EPO. As Pacquiao agreed to random urine throughout, the risk of taking EPO in that cut off and get surprised with a random urine test would make things highly risky.
> 
> Regarding weight, Pacquiao in reality has not gained that much weight in the years between 2003 and 2009, he was already into his 140s on fight night in 2005 against Morales. No doubt he put on 3-4lb of lean muscle in a 2-3 year period but this 17lb of muscle that Malignaggi and other haters allude to may well be an example of one of the worse smear campaigns based on hate I have seen.
> 
> To be clear, I'm not saying he hasn't taken anything. It's the circumstantial evidence that you claim is there that I'm calling bullshit on. People like Peterson, Mosley and Morales have been caught and they were hardly superhuman as a result.
> 
> EPO is the more likely drug he may have been on, but the fact he agreed to random urine and 14 days cut off eventually leads me to believe this was more about very bad judgement and advice. By the way, the whole "afraid of needles" was never said by Pacquiao, that was all Arum who wanted to scupper that fight at all costs. Pacquiao and Roach have always been consistent and stated it was about having blood taken close to the fight that Pacuiao didn't like


Fair enough points.

Let me be honest. My biggest gripe/complaints with Pac fans is this. From 2009-2012, when Mayweather was asking for unlimited random testing, all Pac fans accused Mayweather of providing road blocks and obstacles. They said he asked for OSDT because Mayweather somehow "knew beforehand" Pac would say no. Off the top of my head, they said the following:

- Let the commission do their job
- Floyd is not the commission so he can't make his own rules
- Floyd is jealous of Manny and just doesn't want to fight because he's scared
- Pac never failed drug tests so why should he have to take anything outside of what the commission requests
- etc, etc, etc

Then the minute Pacquiao gets KO'd by Marquez, the same fans that said the above, now actually acknowledge the use of PED's in combat sports saying the following:

- everyone is on PED's
- Floyd takes PED's during his vacations
- Floyd failed 3 PED tests
- Floyd's not taking real OSDT, but it was ok for Pac not to take anything for all those years
- etc, etc, etc

Remember before, they were completely oblivious to the idea. Then once Pac gets KO'd, all of a sudden they're saying everyone is on them including the one that's taking tests outside of the commission. My way of thinking is to accuse the guy that was refusing the tests, not the one taking the unlimited blood tests.

This whole thing of Floyd failing 3 PED tests, is nothing more than rumors. If it had any truth, why aren't the other major media outlets outside of Thomas Hauser and Gabe Montoya also reporting this? They've reported Floyd's domestic violence issues, excessive gambling, etc, right? Why stop there

Pacquiao refusing unlimited OSDT with no cut off in 2009 is not a rumor.

EDIT: Regarding urine testing, I posted a link to an artitcle explaining how Alex Rodriguez was on PED's during baseball games, but able to beat the post urine tests. It would be very difficult to catch someone via urine testing for you have a tiny window before the PED's are out of the system. You'd almost have to know when they're taking them and test them almost immediately after taking them for every second counts.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

JohnAnthony said:


> Manny Pac landing hundreds of shots On Oscar and couldnt drop him or look to hurt him. He just Quit.
> 
> The only Genuine Stoppage post 140 was Hatton who was a mess, and walked into the most perfect punch manny has thrown. Cotto the ref jumped in in the 12th but there was no need to. cotto would have survived the fight.
> 
> His KO % has dropped massively like floyds.
> 
> Manny wins based on Speed and skill


Miguel Cotto is one of this generations/era's best body punchers. Pacquiao openly let Cotto pound on his body throughout the fight. Pacquaio was the much smaller fighter, but was the stronger more powerful stalker throughout the fight. Shane Mosley said out of all the guys he's fought, he's never been hit like Pacquiao before. I even posted one of the many interviews Shane has said on the fight.

So when you speak about Manny's power not being there since moving up in weight, that's simply not true.



JohnAnthony said:


> the signs floyd used PEDS.
> 
> Reports of Failed tests
> Settling on a case when asks to show his results to prove he's clean
> Using the Same Doctor in LA that provides PEDS to other boxers. J'Leon Love the most recent example.
> 
> There the main 3.
> 
> Physical Signs, the guy looks bigger than Mosley in the ring.


J'Leon Love tested positive for a diuretic, not PED.

Floyd was not bigger than Mosley. He may have been stronger, but he wasn't bigger. This is the same fight he was almost knocked out twice in the 2nd round. He was far from super human in that fight. Not saying you're saying FMJ was super human, but the way Floyd beat Mosley and was almost KO'd didn't say anything about PED's.

Why aren't other major media outlets not reporting on these failed tests?

I'm not saying they're not true, but I find it rather odd that the media has never hesitated to crush Mayweather any little chance they got; from domestic abuse to excessive gambling reports. Why stop there?

Also, I remember reading something in Hauser's report saying there was a loophole in testing and that according to the contract, Mayweather didn't test positive or there was an exception which is why the tests were discarded. Don't get me wrong, USADA has done shady things in the past and I honestly can't say they haven't done something shady again, but off the top of my head, going off memory, if Hauser is saying there were loopholes in the test that would allow Mayweather's samples to appear positive when they were in fact negative, then what do you say?



JohnAnthony said:


> PEDS can do all manner of things.
> 
> Mainly for more intense training sessions.
> 
> I can think of a number of fighters that got caught who never showd huge improvements.
> 
> Oscar, Mosley, Holyfield all PED users, none showed specific visible improvements in their career. They probably just helped them go up weight classes, or train harder.


This is true


----------



## DB Cooper

There's further noise around the traps this fight might be close to being made. I'll not taking it any more serious than all the other false alarms.


----------



## bballchump11

shit, I'd like to make some easy money :yep


----------



## TeddyL

bballchump11 said:


> shit, I'd like to make some easy money :yep


After this fight you need to take a year off from this all forum shit, you waste far too much time on here


----------



## bballchump11

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=12330366

Dan Rafeal is told by Pacquiao's camp that they literally signed a contract for the fight


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Miguel Cotto is one of this generations/era's best body punchers. Pacquiao openly let Cotto pound on his body throughout the fight. _*Pacquaio was the much smaller fighter, but was the stronger more powerful stalker throughout the fight*_. Shane Mosley said out of all the guys he's fought, he's never been hit like Pacquiao before. I even posted one of the many interviews Shane has said on the fight.
> 
> So when you speak about Manny's power not being there since moving up in weight, that's simply not true.
> 
> J'Leon Love tested positive for a diuretic, not PED.
> 
> Floyd was not bigger than Mosley. He may have been stronger, but he wasn't bigger. This is the same fight he was almost knocked out twice in the 2nd round. He was far from super human in that fight. Not saying you're saying FMJ was super human, but the way Floyd beat Mosley and was almost KO'd didn't say anything about PED's.
> 
> Why aren't other major media outlets not reporting on these failed tests?
> 
> I'm not saying they're not true, but I find it rather odd that the media has never hesitated to crush Mayweather any little chance they got; from domestic abuse to excessive gambling reports. Why stop there?
> 
> Also, I remember reading something in Hauser's report saying there was a loophole in testing and that according to the contract, Mayweather didn't test positive or there was an exception which is why the tests were discarded. Don't get me wrong, USADA has done shady things in the past and I honestly can't say they haven't done something shady again, but off the top of my head, going off memory, if Hauser is saying there were loopholes in the test that would allow Mayweather's samples to appear positive when they were in fact negative, then what do you say?
> 
> This is true



​*Total Punches**Jabs**Power Punches**Pacquiao**336 / 780**60 / 220**276 / 560**43%**27%**49%* *Cotto**172 / 597**79 / 297**93 / 300**29%**27%**31%* 

i think most would believe that at the end of a fight where one boxer out landed the other boxer by close to a 2-1 margin the guy landing 164 more punches would appear to be the more stronger and powerful fighter.

this basic thinking even more believable when both fighters appear to be the identical size in the tale of the tape as opposed to one fighter being smaller than the other


----------



## BoxingGenius27

You know what, after further research, I already knew that USADA was shady when they threw out the samples for Quillin-Wright, but if these 3 negative tests by Mayweather are true and he did indeed get a waiver for "inadvertent use", they still should've explained the inadvertent use to the public. That is, of course, if what Hauser/Montoya reported are true.

But shit, now that I think about it, USADA were the ones that caught Armstrong.


----------



## bballchump11

TeddyL said:


> After this fight you need to take a year off from this all forum shit, you waste far too much time on here


I'm studying right now. I come here for a break since I have ADHD and need mental breaks


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Miguel Cotto is one of this generations/era's best body punchers. Pacquiao openly let Cotto pound on his body throughout the fight. Pacquaio was the much smaller fighter, but was the stronger more powerful stalker throughout the fight. Shane Mosley said out of all the guys he's fought, he's never been hit like Pacquiao before. I even posted one of the many interviews Shane has said on the fight.
> 
> So when you speak about Manny's power not being there since moving up in weight, that's simply not true.
> 
> J'Leon Love tested positive for a diuretic, not PED.
> 
> Floyd was not bigger than Mosley. He may have been stronger, but he wasn't bigger. This is the same fight he was almost knocked out twice in the 2nd round. He was far from super human in that fight. Not saying you're saying FMJ was super human, but the way Floyd beat Mosley and was almost KO'd didn't say anything about PED's.
> 
> Why aren't other major media outlets not reporting on these failed tests?
> 
> I'm not saying they're not true, but I find it rather odd that the media has never hesitated to crush Mayweather any little chance they got; from domestic abuse to excessive gambling reports. Why stop there?
> 
> Also, I remember reading something in _*Hauser's report saying there was a loophole in testing and that according to the contract, Mayweather didn't test positive or there was an exception which is why the tests were discarded. *_Don't get me wrong, USADA has done shady things in the past and I honestly can't say they haven't done something shady again, but off the top of my head, going off memory, i_*f Hauser is saying there were loopholes in the test that would allow Mayweather's samples to appear positive when they were in fact negative, then what do you say?*_
> 
> This is true


http://www.maxboxing.com/news/max-boxing-news/the-ped-mess-part-one

_*More specifically, it was rumored that Mayweatherâ€™s â€œAâ€ sample had tested positive on three occasions and, after each positive test, USADA had found exceptional circumstances in the form of inadvertent use and gave Floyd a waiver. This waiver, according to the rumor, negated the need for a test of Floydâ€™s â€œBâ€ sample. And because the â€œBâ€ sample was never tested, a loophole in USADAâ€™s contract with Mayweather and Golden Boy allowed the testing to proceed without the positive â€œAâ€ sample results being reported to Mayweatherâ€™s opponent or the Nevada State Athletic Commission (which had jurisdiction over the fights).

*__*
loophole
*__*an error in the way a law, rule, or contract is written that makes it possible for some people to legally avoid obeying it
a means of escape; especially:*__* an ambiguity or omission in the text through which the intent of a statute, contract, or obligation may be evaded*_

1. paq and his legal team believed that floyd mayweather tested positive for three USADA sample A PED tests on three occasions 
2. paq and his legal team asked for floyds sample A PED tests results in his defamation of character lawsuit 
3. floyd never produced these PED test results for the court.
4. gabe montoya, nor thomas hauser, have absolutely nothing to do with floyd failing to produce his tests results to paq and the court

if a person was accusing someone of taking PEDs and the accused person asked the accuser to produce their PED test results, regardless if there were a rumor of them being positive or negative, most would assume that any non guilty person would immediately produce the test results to eliminate any doubt whatsoever, if any doubt existed

please explain why floyd would not produce his PED tests results, regardless if they were alleged to be positive or not, if asked for them by paq and his team in an court of law


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> http://www.maxboxing.com/news/max-boxing-news/the-ped-mess-part-one
> 
> _*More specifically, it was rumored that Mayweatherâ€™s â€œAâ€ sample had tested positive on three occasions and, after each positive test, USADA had found exceptional circumstances in the form of inadvertent use and gave Floyd a waiver. This waiver, according to the rumor, negated the need for a test of Floydâ€™s â€œBâ€ sample. And because the â€œBâ€ sample was never tested, a loophole in USADAâ€™s contract with Mayweather and Golden Boy allowed the testing to proceed without the positive â€œAâ€ sample results being reported to Mayweatherâ€™s opponent or the Nevada State Athletic Commission (which had jurisdiction over the fights).
> 
> *__*
> loophole
> *__*an error in the way a law, rule, or contract is written that makes it possible for some people to legally avoid obeying it
> a means of escape; especially:*__* an ambiguity or omission in the text through which the intent of a statute, contract, or obligation may be evaded*_
> 
> 1. paq and his legal team believed that floyd mayweather tested positive for three USADA sample A PED tests on three occasions
> 2. paq and his legal team asked for floyds sample A PED tests results in his defamation of character lawsuit
> 3. floyd never produced these PED test results for the court.
> 4. gabe montoya, nor thomas hauser, have absolutely nothing to do with floyd failing to produce his tests results to paq and the court
> 
> if a person was accusing someone of taking PEDs and the accused person asked the accuser to produce their PED test results, regardless if there were a rumor of them being positive or negative, most would assume that any non guilty person would immediately produce the test results to eliminate any doubt whatsoever, if any doubt existed
> 
> please explain why floyd would not produce his PED tests results, regardless if they were alleged to be positive or not, if asked for them by paq and his team in an court of law


If these "rumors" are true, yes, Floyd and USADA have some explaining to do. But again, the media has never given Mayweather a break in the past. I can't see why they didn't destroy him or pick these rumors a part like they've done in the past with his domestic violence cases.

But being that main stream media outlets never even touched this story makes me think.

But yes, I agree, I've seen USADA do some shady stuff with Quillin-Wright; if this report is true, they all have some explaining to do.

Just as Pacquiao had big explaining to do in 2009.

Either way, they need to announce this fight already so I can get tickets, take off work, etc...


----------



## shaunster101

BoxingGenius27 said:


> You know what, after further research, I already knew that USADA was shady when they threw out the samples for Quillin-Wright, but if these 3 negative tests by Mayweather are true and he did indeed get a waiver for "inadvertent use", they still should've explained the inadvertent use to the public. That is, of course, if what Hauser/Montoya reported are true.
> 
> But shit, now that I think about it, USADA were the ones that caught Armstrong.


It wasn't USADA testing that caught Armstrong. It was a campaign to prove his guilt based on testimony and existing evidence.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> *Total Punches**Jabs**Power Punches**Pacquiao**336 / 780**60 / 220**276 / 560**43%**27%**49%* *Cotto**172 / 597**79 / 297**93 / 300**29%**27%**31%* 
> 
> i think most would believe that at the end of a fight where one boxer out landed the other boxer by close to a 2-1 margin the guy landing 164 more punches would appear to be the more stronger and powerful fighter.
> 
> this basic thinking even more believable when both fighters appear to be the identical size in the tale of the tape as opposed to one fighter being smaller than the other


Let me be clear. Manny Pacquiao and Cotto are not the same size just as Terrance Crawford isn't bigger than Miguel Cotto even though he's 2 inches taller, has a 3 inch reach advantage and is close to 154 pounds on fight night.

They are not even closely the same size.

It's almost like Crawford fighting at 154 next month and letting James Kirkland openly pound on his body and then obliterating him thereafter. James Kirkland is only an inch taller than Crawford and they have the same reach.

no

just

no

Put it like this, if Cotto and Pacquiao are the same size then why can't Pac fight at 154 with no catchweights?


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> If these "rumors" are true, yes, Floyd and USADA have some explaining to do. But again, the media has never given Mayweather a break in the past. I can't see why they didn't destroy him or pick these rumors a part like they've done in the past with his domestic violence cases.
> 
> But being that main stream media outlets never even touched this story makes me think.
> 
> But yes, I agree, I've seen USADA do some shady stuff with Quillin-Wright; if this report is true, they all have some explaining to do.
> 
> Just as Pacquiao had big explaining to do in 2009.
> 
> Either way, they need to announce this fight already so I can get tickets, take off work, etc...


the nevada state atheltic commision, a public agency, does not have a record of a positive floyd mayweather PED test because the USADA, who is under contract with floyd mayweather, gave him, at their discretion, a "waiver" for what they believed to be inadvertent use.

a loophole was then used to deny the NSAC these positive sample A tests, that if were obtained by the NSAC, wouldve been made public to every news reporting agency.

the only thing relevant here is that floyd never produced his PED test results when asked by someone he was accusing of using PEDs and anyone can draw their own conclusions whether those tests results are in all likelihood negative or positive.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

shaunster101 said:


> It wasn't USADA testing that caught Armstrong. It was a campaign to prove his guilt based on testimony and existing evidence.


Either way, they still caught him and publicly exposed him. I would think their mouth's would salivate at the chance of catching another high profile athlete.

But I will say this. VADA has shown to be cheaper and has been catching more cheats than any other doping organization.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> the nevada state atheltic commision, a public agency, does not have a record of a positive floyd mayweather PED test because the USADA, who is under contract with floyd mayweather, gave him, at their discretion, a "waiver" for what they believed to be inadvertent use.
> 
> a loophole was then used to deny the NSAC these positive sample A tests, that if were obtained by the NSAC, wouldve been made public to every news reporting agency.
> 
> the only thing relevant here is that floyd never produced his PED test results when asked by someone he was accusing of using PEDs and anyone can draw their own conclusions whether those tests results are in all likelihood negative or positive.


Again, if these rumors are true and these events happened, yes you have a point.

But why haven't the major media outlets reported this? They've ripped Floyd a part for his domestic violence, assault, gambling issues, etc... Why not this be one of them?


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Let me be clear. Manny Pacquiao and Cotto are not the same size just as Terrance Crawford isn't bigger than Miguel Cotto even though he's 2 inches taller, has a 3 inch reach advantage and is close to 154 pounds on fight night.
> 
> They are not even closely the same size.
> 
> It's almost like Crawford fighting at 154 next month and letting James Kirkland openly pound on his body and then obliterating him thereafter. James Kirkland is only an inch taller than Crawford and they have the same reach.
> 
> no
> 
> just
> 
> no
> 
> Put it like this, if Cotto and Pacquiao are the same size then why can't Pac fight at 154 with no catchweights?


at that particular time, back in 2009, miguel cotto and manny pacqioau appeared to be close to the same size in the tale of the tape

paq by all means was not "much smaller" as you stated


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Again, if these rumors are true and these events happened, yes you have a point.
> 
> But why haven't the major media outlets reported this? They've ripped Floyd a part for his domestic violence, assault, gambling issues, etc... Why not this be one of them?


what is there to report?

a supposed positive floyd mayweather PED test?

without a NSAC positive PED test result there is nothing to report


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> at that particular time, back in 2009, miguel cotto and manny pacqioau appeared to be close to the same size in the tale of the tape
> 
> paq by all means was not "much smaller" as you stated


No they didn't appear to be close to the same size. Why do you think Team Pac requested a 145 catchweight? Why do you think they refused to fight Shane Mosley above 142 pounds. Why do you think at that time, Antonio Margarito was completely out of the question?

It's because, at that time, Pacquaio was the smaller fighter. He had just went life death with Marquez at 130 lbs a year prior. Just as Crawford would be the smaller fighter against James Kirkland even though he has a 154 lb fight night weight.

Marcos Maidana or Victor Ortiz can't fight Andre Ward even though their fight night weight is that of a Super Middleweight. Shoot, they can't even fight a MW even though their fight night weight is that of a SMW


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> what is there to report?
> 
> a supposed positive floyd mayweather PED test?
> 
> without a NSAC positive PED test result there is nothing to report


What is there to report? The scandal just as Hauser and Montoya reported.

The people would want to know all about this "inadvertent use", etc.

What do you mean what is there to report?

They don't have to have positive tests to report a scandal in place.


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> No they didn't appear to be close to the same size. Why do you think Team Pac requested a 145 catchweight? Why do you think they refused to fight Shane Mosley above 142 pounds. Why do you think at that time, Antonio Margarito was completely out of the question?
> 
> It's because, at that time, Pacquaio was the smaller fighter. He had just went life death with Marquez at 130 lbs a year prior. Just as Crawford would be the smaller fighter against James Kirkland even though he has a 154 lb fight night weight.
> 
> Marcos Maidana or Victor Ortiz can't fight Andre Ward even though their fight night weight is that of a Super Middleweight. Shoot, they can't even fight a MW even though their fight night weight is that of a SMW


hopkins went 24 competitive, even rounds at 160 and then moved to 175 to school tarver.

as for the catch weight, cotto weighed 146 in his clottey fight just prior so possibly freddie was trying to get whatever advantage that he could with one of his mind games(which worked as dumfuk trainer joe santiago thought he won half the battle on the scales. they looked about the same to me










at that time, imo, paq couldve fought 140 or 147, the same as what provo could probably do now. and i certainly wouldnt say a guy like thurman or kahn are "much bigger" and if ruslan so happened to beat one of them down like paq did cotto i wouldnt immediately start accusing provo of being on PEDs


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> What is there to report? The scandal just as Hauser and Montoya reported.
> 
> The people would want to know all about this "inadvertent use", etc.
> 
> What do you mean what is there to report?
> 
> They don't have to have positive tests to report a scandal in place.


nobody cares about this except for flomos or pactards

a scandal has to be newsworthy to the general public.

most would agree that a flomo or pactards opinion should not be included as what is relevant to the general public


----------



## DobyZhee

quincy k said:


> if you think billion dollar cbs/showtime are going to sit back and watch floyd refuse to sign a contract with what would be the biggest financial event in boxing history then i believe that you are misinformed.
> 
> depending on how floyds contract is worded, theres a good chance that the words lawsuit and specific performance have already been mentioned to floyd and his advisors and with csb deep pockets they would probably have no problem pushing the envelope.


Showtime can't sue Floyd for not fighting who he wants.

Why wasn't this an issue when he first signed with Showtime?

Both Pac and Floyd played the wait game fighting other fights making more money not fighting each other.


----------



## quincy k

DobyZhee said:


> Showtime can't sue Floyd for not fighting who he wants.
> 
> Why wasn't this an issue when he first signed with Showtime?
> 
> Both Pac and Floyd played the wait game fighting other fights making more money not fighting each other.


i dont know what the contract says but im sure that showtime has to approve his opponents

if this is the case, they can simply deny his opponents and let the courts decide and sue floyd for specific performance which would be a complete embarrassment for mayweather, being sued for not fighting paq

if its not the case then espinoza should be fired for incompetency


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> hopkins went 24 competitive, even rounds at 160 and then moved to 175 to school tarver.
> 
> as for the catch weight, cotto weighed 146 in his clottey fight just prior so possibly freddie was trying to get whatever advantage that he could with one of his mind games(which worked as dumfuk trainer joe santiago thought he won half the battle on the scales. they looked about the same to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at that time, imo, paq couldve fought 140 or 147, the same as what provo could probably do now. and i certainly wouldnt say a guy like thurman or kahn are "much bigger" and if ruslan so happened to beat one of them down like paq did cotto i wouldnt immediately start accusing provo of being on PEDs


For one, why do you keep posting these pictures of them standing side by side? Why don't you photoshop a picture of Terrance Crawford the night he fought Beltran standing next to Miguel Cotto or James Kirkland at 154?

Bernard Hopkins spent 16 years fighting as a MW. But forget about that. Look at HOW, Hopkins fought Tarver.

1. Hopkins used the whole ring to pick and choose when engaging with Tarver.
2. Hopkins never really hurt Tarver despite the balance knock down
3. Hopkins didn't beat Tarver to a bloody pulp and act as the aggressor/stalker
4. Hopkins didn't have Tarver running for dear life while letting Tarver pound on his body when he wanted too

You might not think these points are valid for a fighter coming up in weight but they are. Not to say Hopkins is clean, because he's another who's refused testing, but the manner/fashion in which he beat Tarver doesn't closely resemble that of Pacquiao in 2008-2011


----------



## SimplyTuck

Pac - Cotto was such a great fight.


----------



## DobyZhee

quincy k said:


> i dont know what the contract says but im sure that showtime has to approve his opponents
> 
> if this is the case, they can simply deny his opponents and let the courts decide and sue floyd for specific performance which would be a complete embarrassment for mayweather, being sued for not fighting paq
> 
> if its not the case then espinoza should be fired for incompetency


Lol, u think Floyd is going to be dictated to by showtime or HBO?

Think again. His whole career post OScar has been on who he chose not the networks


----------



## TeddyL

Stop talking about PEDS and drugs tests you maniacs. Irrelevant of which side your on - 6 years , thousands upon thousands of posts on the internet and it still goes on. *YOU ARE NEVER GOING TO WIN THE ARGUMENT AND CONVINCE THE OTHER SIDE YOU ARE RIGHT. *if it was possible, it would have happened by now.

Let it go. Abandon all that shit and focus on the present. The fight we have all been waiting for is as good as on. This is going to be the biggest event in boxing in the modern era and will be fucking awesome.


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> For one, why do you keep posting these pictures of them standing side by side? Why don't you photoshop a picture of Terrance Crawford the night he fought Beltran standing next to Miguel Cotto or James Kirkland at 154?
> 
> Bernard Hopkins spent 16 years fighting as a MW. But forget about that. Look at HOW, Hopkins fought Tarver.
> 
> 1. Hopkins used the whole ring to pick and choose when engaging with Tarver.
> 2. Hopkins never really hurt Tarver despite the balance knock down
> 3. Hopkins didn't beat Tarver to a bloody pulp and act as the aggressor/stalker
> 4. Hopkins didn't have Tarver running for dear life while letting Tarver pound on his body when he wanted too
> 
> You might not think these points are valid for a fighter coming up in weight but they are. Not to say Hopkins is clean, because he's another who's refused testing, but the manner/fashion in which he beat Tarver doesn't closely resemble that of Pacquiao in 2008-2011


if you dont believe that paq and cotto were somewhat the same size back in 2009 thats your opinion

the tale of the tape shows similar size fighters

do you have a sound clip of lampley, merchant or steward commenting on the physical size difference when they fouhgt?


----------



## BoxingGenius27

quincy k said:


> nobody cares about this except for flomos or pactards
> 
> a scandal has to be newsworthy to the general public.
> 
> *most would agree that a flomo or pactards opinion should not be included as what is relevant to the general public*


Huh :huh

What opinions are present if what Hauser/Montoya reported are facts?

Are you suggesting that Hauser's report is fact or opinion?

If it's fact, then it's definitely relevant here and Floyd should be persecuted like he was for domestic violence, assault, etc. Same applies to USADA and GBP


----------



## DobyZhee

SimplyTuck said:


> Pac - Cotto was such a great fight.


Simply remember that Floyd already had a contract and fight signed when he came out of retirement a day before the Pac Hatton fight..

Yet it takes years to finally acknowledge a fight with Pacquiao and a contract.

These contracts aren't that fucking hard to make.

It's the stupid stipulations that people put up with that's grown tiresome.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

TeddyL said:


> Stop talking about PEDS and drugs tests you maniacs. Irrelevant of which side your on - 6 years , thousands upon thousands of posts on the internet and it still goes on. *YOU ARE NEVER GOING TO WIN THE ARGUMENT AND CONVINCE THE OTHER SIDE YOU ARE RIGHT. *if it was possible, it would have happened by now.
> 
> Let it go. Abandon all that shit and focus on the present. The fight we have all been waiting for is as good as on. This is going to be the biggest event in boxing in the modern era and will be fucking awesome.


You're right... I keep letting myself get sucked in to this endless debate.

Like I said, I hope the fight happens. It will be the first fight I will ever physically attend. Should be a great event as well


----------



## quincy k

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Huh :huh
> 
> What opinions are present if what Hauser/Montoya reported are facts?
> 
> Are you suggesting that Hauser's report is fact or opinion?
> 
> If it's fact, then it's definitely relevant here and Floyd should be persecuted like he was for domestic violence, assault, etc. Same applies to USADA and GBP


who is going to persecute floyd?

the NSAC?

they have no records of floyd ever testing positive for PEDs

that is the only public regulatory agency that can persecute floyd mayweather


----------



## Mal

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Again, if these rumors are true and these events happened, yes you have a point.
> 
> But why haven't the major media outlets reported this? They've ripped Floyd a part for his domestic violence, assault, gambling issues, etc... Why not this be one of them?


W/o proof, it's nothing more than a smear job. But it's things like this why the boxing commissions MUST be notified on all positive tests. If FMjr, or anyone for that matter, go to the USADA for testing, the results are released only to the client, due to patient-client confidentiality.


----------



## Mal

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Huh :huh
> 
> What opinions are present if what Hauser/Montoya reported are facts?
> 
> Are you suggesting that Hauser's report is fact or opinion?
> 
> If it's fact, then it's definitely relevant here and Floyd should be persecuted like he was for domestic violence, assault, etc. Same applies to USADA and GBP


The USADA didn't do anything wrong by not revealing any personal medical information.

The rumor of FMjr failing three "A" tests was first brought up in a letter from GBP. Without actual evidence, the reporting foes to a dead end, as it pretty much did.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Why are all media outlets reporting Pac has signed?

I would think that they would consult Team Pac and Espinoza as well first?

This is either another case of poor communication, which is like we've seen for the majority of negotiations, or someone is once again lying here


----------



## DobyZhee

Mal said:


> The USADA didn't do anything wrong by not revealing any personal medical information.
> 
> The rumor of FMjr failing three "A" tests was first brought up in a letter from GBP. Without actual evidence, the reporting foes to a dead end, as it pretty much did.


The only tests that really matter that are public are the NSAC tests in boxing Ana

VADA, USADA don't have to report shit if their clients tell them not to unless it's written in the contract


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Mal said:


> The USADA didn't do anything wrong by not revealing any personal medical information.
> 
> The rumor of FMjr failing three "A" tests was first brought up in a letter from GBP. Without actual evidence, the reporting foes to a dead end, as it pretty much did.


IF USADA gave Mayweather a waiver for failing drug tests, then surely that is wrong and needs to be acknowledged by all media outlets.

But, if your credibility in USADA is damaged and you believe a scandal/cover up took place, then why even ask for the 3 negative tests? Surely they would cover those test results up and make positives turn into negatives?


----------



## Mal

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Why are all media outlets reporting Pac has signed?
> 
> I would think that they would consult Team Pac and Espinoza as well first?
> 
> This is either another case of poor communication, which is like we've seen for the majority of negotiations, or someone is once again lying here


Maybe he's signed off on his part. Not hard to believe.


----------



## Mal

BoxingGenius27 said:


> IF USADA gave Mayweather a waiver for failing drug tests, then surely that is wrong and needs to be acknowledged by all media outlets.


Sure, I agree. But if a journalist hits a dead end, what is there to do? Anything else is just a smear job. Boxers have banned particular fighters from attending press events. It's not something one wants if they are to cover the sport.



BoxingGenius27 said:


> But, if your credibility in USADA is damaged and you believe a scandal/cover up took place, then why even ask for the 3 negative tests? Surely they would cover those test results up and make positives turn into negatives?


I'm not sure what you mean by asking for three negatives. Here's the thing, USADA only has to release test results to the client. They can't give copies to any state commissions or sanctioning bodies w/o consent. That would be against the law.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Mal said:


> Maybe he's signed off on his part. Not hard to believe.


True, but once again Espinoza says he isn't.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Mal said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by asking for three negatives. Here's the thing, USADA only has to release test results to the client. They can't give copies to any state commissions or sanctioning bodies w/o consent. That would be against the law.


No, I get that. In this thread, you guys have repeatedly said "why didn't Floyd provide the 3 negative tests to Pac's lawyers if they were negative". What I'm saying is even if he did, people would still say USADA/Mayweather just covered up the 3 positives and made them negatives. No win situation.

I'm sure you'll say "but I wouldn't say that", but honestly I doubt it


----------



## Mal

BoxingGenius27 said:


> True, but once again Espinoza says he isn't.


Espinoza isn't the be all, end all of sources. When the fight is completely ready, all partied signed, they'll likely want to make an announcement, since it's a big event.


----------



## Tko6

BoxingGenius27 said:


> IF USADA gave Mayweather a waiver for failing drug tests, then surely that is wrong and needs to be acknowledged by all media outlets.
> 
> But, if your credibility in USADA is damaged and you believe a scandal/cover up took place, then why even ask for the 3 negative tests? Surely they would cover those test results up and make positives turn into negatives?


Drop it please. The PED issue was settled in court, and no matter how much we all argue about it, there is as much proof that Pac roided as there is Floyd has (ie none). It comes down to one party showing a willingness to fight anyone throughout his career, and the other party declaring himself the best ever and pretty much behaving the absolute opposite, both in his personal life and his professional life. It sickens me that the poster boy for the sport I love is a woman-beating, lying, excuse-making man-child, and his selfishness is fucking up the sport in general. Flomos can pretend that he is TBE all they like, but his bullshit is fucking up countless other fights and we've already lost Canelo-Cotto for starters, and the likes of Khan (who always entertains, love him or hate him) won't announce their own fights because they want to pick up scraps from a potential Floyd fight.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Mal said:


> Espinoza isn't the be all, end all of sources. When the fight is completely ready, all partied signed, they'll likely want to make an announcement, since it's a big event.


Dude you're making it really hard just to have a simple conversation with you.

All I'm saying here is this is either poor communication or someone is lying. I'm not accusing a specific party of neither one, I'm just making an open ended statement. Not everything is about an argument or debate here.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Tko6 said:


> Flomos can pretend that he is TBE all they like, but his bullshit is fucking up countless other fights and we've already lost Canelo-Cotto for starters, and the likes of Khan (who always entertains, love him or hate him) won't announce their own fights because they want to pick up scraps from a potential Floyd fight.


I surely would've enjoyed Cotto-Canelo...

But Canelo has moved on and has made the best available fight he can. Khan should do the same; he's already admitted to losing a lot of time waiting on Floyd.


----------



## Mal

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Dude you're making it really hard just to have a simple conversation with you.
> 
> All I'm saying here is this is either poor miscommunication or someone is lying. I'm not accusing a specific party of neither one, I'm just making an open ended statement. Not everything is about an argument or debate here.


If you think I am making it hard, then you really need to relax and take a break friend. I wasn't making an argument or debate out of anything, other then suggesting Espinoza is not the only source that matters.

Ok, let's say it's poor communication. So what? News reports get it wrong all the time. No skin of my back if they are premature with anything.


----------



## Mal

Tko6 said:


> Drop it please. The PED issue was settled in court, and no matter how much we all argue about it, there is as much proof that Pac roided as there is Floyd has (ie none). It comes down to one party showing a willingness to fight anyone throughout his career, and the other party declaring himself the best ever and pretty much behaving the absolute opposite, both in his personal life and his professional life. It sickens me that the poster boy for the sport I love is a woman-beating, lying, excuse-making man-child, and his selfishness is fucking up the sport in general. Flomos can pretend that he is TBE all they like, but his bullshit is fucking up countless other fights and we've already lost Canelo-Cotto for starters, and the likes of Khan (who always entertains, love him or hate him) won't announce their own fights because they want to pick up scraps from a potential Floyd fight.


Brilliant :deal


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Mal said:


> If you think I am making it hard, then you really need to relax and take a break friend. I wasn't making an argument or debate out of anything, other then suggesting Espinoza is not the only source that matters.
> 
> Ok, let's say it's poor communication. So what? News reports get it wrong all the time. No skin of my back if they are premature with anything.


Well if it is poor miscommunication, it goes back to why I hate this gag order crap. I feel like if the contract was with Mayweather, waiting for his signature, he should say why he hasn't signed yet, if that's the case. If it's not, he should elaborate on that as well.

The main reason I feel so passionately about this gag order thing is if the fight doesn't happen, we'll be talking about who's at fault in 2020, just as we talk about drug testing from 2009. The more transparent they are with negotiations, the more the fans can pressure the at fault party into a fight. Plus, it sure as hell alleviates all future debates on who was wrong.

Lord knows, I'm not trying to be up here arguing with you guys on who was at fault for the fight not happening May 2015 in the year 2019 :rofl:rofl


----------



## Tko6

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Well if it is poor miscommunication, it goes back to why I hate this gag order crap. I feel like if the contract was with Mayweather, waiting for his signature, he should say why he hasn't signed yet, if that's the case. If it's not, he should elaborate on that as well.
> 
> The main reason I feel so passionately about this gag order thing is if the fight doesn't happen, we'll be talking about who's at fault in 2020, just as we talk about drug testing from 2009. The more transparent they are with negotiations, the more the fans can pressure the at fault party into a fight. Plus, it will sure as hell alleviate all future debate on who was wrong.
> 
> Lord knows, I'm not trying to be up here arguing with you guys on who was at fault in the year 2020 :rofl:rofl


The gag order is all bullshit too. Pac's team are supposed to stay silent while Floyd twitters from some tropical island about how much he doesn't give a shit about the fight and releases snakey (and probably illegal) videos about how much he is 'trying'. Seriously, take a step back and look at the history of boxing. Never in the history of the sport has one fighter done so much to sabotage a fight for so long. Arum is a scumbag no doubt, and he's made Pac a rich and very famous man (which is probably why Pac trusts him so much), but Pac's resume is enough evidence to show he doesn't give a shit about who he fights, regardless of him putting his trust in the wrong places. It's not even a case of reading between the lines with Floyd, he's as transparent as a person can be. He's only going to sign when he literally has no other choice, and the longer this goes on, the less choice he has. I was going to save my prediction for when the fight is announced, but fuck it, I predict Pac beats the absolute brakes off Floyd. Forget styles making fights and levels, Floyd will have to train and enter that ring knowing all his prevarication and excuses have not worked, and that southpaw tornado he made so much effort to avoid will be right in front of him for all the world to see, and that tornado will be real pissed.


----------



## Mal

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Well if it is poor miscommunication, it goes back to why I hate this gag order crap. I feel like if the contract was with Mayweather, waiting for his signature, he should say why he hasn't signed yet, if that's the case. If it's not, he should elaborate on that as well.
> 
> The main reason I feel so passionately about this gag order thing is if the fight doesn't happen, we'll be talking about who's at fault in 2020, just as we talk about drug testing from 2009. The more transparent they are with negotiations, the more the fans can pressure the at fault party into a fight. Plus, it sure as hell alleviates all future debates on who was wrong.


Was there even a gag order? If there was, doesn't look like anyone from either party adhered to it.

Lets say for discussions, that MP had signed his part and everyone is waiting for FMjr. There's no way Espinoza would just report that FMjr is the hold up just to make fans feel happy and in the loop. They don't need to make a tweet to elaborate on every detail. That's asking too much. fans aren't entitled to anything other than a good fight.



BoxingGenius27 said:


> Lord knows, I'm not trying to be up here arguing with you guys on who was at fault for the fight not happening May 2015 in the year 2019 :rofl:rofl


I hear you! :cheers


----------



## KOTF

OK I'm at Madison Square Garden right now and I don't see Floyd or Manny


----------



## DobyZhee

Bunch of slapdicks in here..

The fight is Fukin made. Do something constructive in your lives.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Mal said:


> Was there even a gag order? If there was, doesn't look like anyone from either party adhered to it.


Yes, that's why Floyd has been so quiet. He's trying to honor the gag order.



Mal said:


> Lets say for discussions, that MP had signed his part and everyone is waiting for FMjr. There's no way Espinoza would just report that FMjr is the hold up just to make fans feel happy and in the loop. They don't need to make a tweet to elaborate on every detail. That's asking too much. fans aren't entitled to anything other than a good fight.


As a common courtesy, I feel they should keep the fans in the loop on negotiations. They don't have to make every single status update, but when a fighter says he signed for the 15th time, they should give a courtesy explanation on what the holdup is. Espinoza doesn't have to say "Mayweather is the holdup", but something as simple as "mayweather doesn't like XYZ in the contract and sent back to Team Pac". It's only been almost 6 years in the making. I pay good money for boxing annually. As a customer, me along with many others, feel like this should be a common courtesy.



Mal said:


> I hear you! :cheers


Yes sir. Glad we could at least agree on that


----------



## BoxingGenius27

DobyZhee said:


> Bunch of slapdicks in here..
> 
> The fight is Fukin made. Do something constructive in your lives.


Last time you said this, based on your insider news, you later took back your statement.

I hope it is, but who knows... But, you're right, I need to hit this fuckin gym... I've been bullshittin all week


----------



## Tko6

Mal said:


> Was there even a gag order? If there was, doesn't look like anyone from either party adhered to it.
> 
> Lets say for discussions, that MP had signed his part and everyone is waiting for FMjr. There's no way Espinoza would just report that FMjr is the hold up just to make fans feel happy and in the loop. They don't need to make a tweet to elaborate on every detail. That's asking too much. fans aren't entitled to anything other than a good fight.
> 
> I hear you! :cheers


Espinoza is the least impartial/unbiased party in all this. No matter what happens, Floyd, Pac, Haymon, Arum, etc all carry on with their lives earning obscene amounts of money, but Espinoza will be out of a job if Showtime don't turn a profit on the deal they signed with Floyd. He may be sincere with his tweets, but he has as much (if not more) of an agenda as anyone involved in this mess., his career depends on it.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Tko6 said:


> The gag order is all bullshit too. Pac's team are supposed to stay silent while Floyd twitters from some tropical island about how much he doesn't give a shit about the fight and releases snakey (and probably illegal) videos about how much he is 'trying'. Seriously, take a step back and look at the history of boxing. Never in the history of the sport has one fighter done so much to sabotage a fight for so long. Arum is a scumbag no doubt, and he's made Pac a rich and very famous man (which is probably why Pac trusts him so much), but Pac's resume is enough evidence to show he doesn't give a shit about who he fights, regardless of him putting his trust in the wrong places. It's not even a case of reading between the lines with Floyd, he's as transparent as a person can be. He's only going to sign when he literally has no other choice, and the longer this goes on, the less choice he has. I was going to save my prediction for when the fight is announced, but fuck it, I predict Pac beats the absolute brakes off Floyd. Forget styles making fights and levels, Floyd will have to train and enter that ring knowing all his prevarication and excuses have not worked, and that southpaw tornado he made so much effort to avoid will be right in front of him for all the world to see, and that tornado will be real pissed.


Not really sure if I agree with your prediction... Maybe more so in 2009. Now? I highly doubt it.

Other than that, even if I don't necessarily agree, I hear where you're coming from


----------



## Mal

Tko6 said:


> Espinoza is the least impartial/unbiased party in all this. No matter what happens, Floyd, Pac, Haymon, Arum, etc all carry on with their lives earning obscene amounts of money, but Espinoza will be out of a job if Showtime don't turn a profit on the deal they signed with Floyd. He may be sincere with his tweets, but he has as much (if not more) of an agenda as anyone involved in this mess., his career depends on it.


Absolutely true. He's in a lot of pressure to produce this fight with all the money lost from a few of FMjj's prior fights under the contract.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Tko6 said:


> Drop it please. The PED issue was settled in court, and no matter how much we all argue about it, there is as much proof that Pac roided as there is Floyd has (ie none). It comes down to one party showing a willingness to fight anyone throughout his career


Willingness to fight anyone his career? You mean a weight drained Morales twice, a weight drained zombie Oscar, Mosley after losing to Floyd when Mosley wanted the fight beating Margarito saying "You're too good Shane". Cotto at 145 yet wont rematch Cotto at 154 when he is comfortable. Forcing Marquez to fight anywhere from 143 and 147.

That Pacquiao? Shut up bitch. Lets take a look at Pacquiaos last 5 opponents compared to Mayweathers

Maidana X2 - coming off a devastating upset of Broner, then rematched him immediately after many believe Maidana gave him his toughest closest fight of his career
Canelo - coming off a win over Trout who had just schooled Cotto, a fight nobody believed Canelo would take
Robert Guerrero - Coming off a battering of Andre Berto
Miguel Cotto - Fights Cotto at 154, Cotto was coming off two stoppage wins over Mayorga and Margarito, would go on to win the middleweight title by stoppage

Now lets look at Pacquiao's last 5 opponents

Chris Algeri - LOL
Tim Bradley - Arguably has lost his last 4 fights
Brandon Rios - LOL but understandable after getting your block knocked off
Juan Marquez - Said block knocking off
Tim Bradley - Yes Pacquiao fought the same 2 guys in 4 of his last five fights

Are these the exciting fights everyone wanted to see you little bitch?

Yep, Floyd has obscene amount of control over boxing. Does he deserve it? Yep. His work ethic and dedication in the gym is unparalleled. IF you dont like it Stop buying his fights then pussy

Like I said dont post without my permission hoe.


----------



## Mal

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Yes, that's why Floyd has been so quiet. He's trying to honor the gag order.


He's a lot more quiet then normal. Hoping that's a good sign.



BoxingGenius27 said:


> As a common courtesy, I feel they should keep the fans in the loop on negotiations. They don't have to make every single status update, but when a fighter says he signed for the 15th time, they should give a courtesy explanation on what the holdup is. Espinoza doesn't have to say "Mayweather is the holdup", but something as simple as "mayweather doesn't like XYZ in the contract and sent back to Team Pac". It's only been almost 6 years in the making. I pay good money for boxing annually. As a customer, me along with many others, feel like this should be a common courtesy.


I understand your grief here, but not. The only professional courtesy is not make the fight. But I completely understand what you mean, especially with all we've been put through before. I would like to know more, but I know that will never be the case.



BoxingGenius27 said:


> Yes sir. Glad we could at least agree on that


Thanks for not being a MW! :hey


----------



## Mal

@Tko6 Best to ignore MW. Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

"@ TKO 6

I predict Pac beats the absolute brakes off Floyd. Forget styles making fights and levels, Floyd will have to train and enter that ring knowing all his prevarication and excuses have not worked, and that southpaw tornado he made so much effort to avoid will be right in front of him for all the world to see, and that tornado will be real pissed."





Lifetime ban bet. I like to do avatar bets for humiliation purposes but I hate the sight of your stank Pacfuq ugly ass so Lifetime Ban bet, Floyd wins, you're gone, Pac wins im gone.

Deal?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Mal said:


> @Tko6 Best to ignore MW. Don't feed the trolls.


Shut up Pacfuq. Your feminine traits disgust me, you're lucky im not Floyd


----------



## KOTF

They already introduced Carmellllllllllo Anthony and somehow Floyd still isn't in the Garden yet


----------



## Tko6

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Not really sure if I agree with your prediction... Maybe more so in 2009. Now? I highly doubt it.
> 
> Other than that, even if I don't necessarily agree, I hear where you're coming from


The fight and how it plays out means nothing to me at this point. Sure, take fighter's from different eras and you can play it how you want, boxer beats brawler, etc, styles make fight and all that. Regardless of styles, levels, whatever, all I see is fighter A doing absolutely everything he can to avoid fighter B for the best part of a decade. I will post a detailed breakdown should the fight be announced, but all I have to see is Floyd's willingness and excuses to avoid the biggest paycheck in the history of sport to see that he really doesn't want this fight, and I believe he sees something in Pac that not only does he not want a part of, but he will actively avoid (and I see it too for what that's worth). This is a fighter that said Pac would be an easy fight but somehow managed to avoid getting paid record amounts of money for doing so, it just don't add up. Why take $40m for a 'dangerous' fighter like Maidana when you can make $100m+ for an 'easy fight. It's all bullshit, smoke and mirrors, whatever you want to call it, but it comes down to turning down the biggest paycheck in the history of sport, and for what?


----------



## Tko6

Mal said:


> @Tko6 Best to ignore MW. Don't feed the trolls.


He's the one poster on my ignore list. It annoys me whenever posters quote his posts, I have to check my albino-surplus-chromosome filter is still working.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Tko6 said:


> He's the one poster on my ignore list. It annoys me whenever posters quote his posts, I have to check my albino-surplus-chromosome filter is still working.


Thats what I thought Bilbo. :rofl


----------



## Tko6

'This message is hidden because MichiganWarrior is on your ignore list.
View Post
Remove user from ignore list'

This milky fuck still trying to bait me? Take your ****** shit elsewhere downsy snow white, I'm all bought up.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Tko6 said:


> 'This message is hidden because MichiganWarrior is on your ignore list.
> View Post
> Remove user from ignore list'
> 
> This milky fuck still trying to bait me? Take your ****** shit elsewhere downsy snow white, I'm all bought up.


Dont be like that Samwise.

You tellin Liiiieeees but nobody believe youuuuu, Cuz you gots NOOOOO JUICE


----------



## Tko6

'This message is hidden because MichiganWarrior is on your ignore list.
View Post
Remove user from ignore list'

Whatever the fuck you posted, I can't hear you above the sound of me thanking God I have less chromosomes than you.


----------



## Mal

Tko6 said:


> He's the one poster on my ignore list. It annoys me whenever posters quote his posts, I have to check my albino-surplus-chromosome filter is still working.


I feel you man. Scary that MW is actually an adult!!! atsch


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Mal said:


> I feel you man. Scary that MW is actually an adult!!! atsch


Yo hoe quote this for me so that bitch see it

Tko6 gots noooo Juice! He a hoe wit Nooooo Juice


----------



## bballchump11

MichiganWarrior said:


> Willingness to fight anyone his career? You mean a weight drained Morales twice, a weight drained zombie Oscar, Mosley after losing to Floyd when Mosley wanted the fight beating Margarito saying "You're too good Shane". Cotto at 145 yet wont rematch Cotto at 154 when he is comfortable. Forcing Marquez to fight anywhere from 143 and 147.
> 
> That Pacquiao? Shut up bitch. Lets take a look at Pacquiaos last 5 opponents compared to Mayweathers
> 
> Maidana X2 - coming off a devastating upset of Broner, then rematched him immediately after many believe Maidana gave him his toughest closest fight of his career
> Canelo - coming off a win over Trout who had just schooled Cotto, a fight nobody believed Canelo would take
> Robert Guerrero - Coming off a battering of Andre Berto
> Miguel Cotto - Fights Cotto at 154, Cotto was coming off two stoppage wins over Mayorga and Margarito, would go on to win the middleweight title by stoppage
> 
> Now lets look at Pacquiao's last 5 opponents
> 
> Chris Algeri - LOL
> Tim Bradley - Arguably has lost his last 4 fights
> Brandon Rios - LOL but understandable after getting your block knocked off
> Juan Marquez - Said block knocking off
> Tim Bradley - Yes Pacquiao fought the same 2 guys in 4 of his last five fights
> 
> Are these the exciting fights everyone wanted to see you little bitch?
> 
> Yep, Floyd has obscene amount of control over boxing. Does he deserve it? Yep. His work ethic and dedication in the gym is unparalleled. IF you dont like it Stop buying his fights then pussy
> 
> Like I said dont post without my permission hoe.


Blat


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Tko6 said:


> 'This message is hidden because MichiganWarrior is on your ignore list.
> View Post
> Remove user from ignore list'
> 
> Whatever the fuck you posted, I can't hear you above the sound of me thanking God I have less chromosomes than you.


You're feeding the albino, ********* troll.


----------



## tonys333

bballchump11 said:


> Blat


your a knowledgeable poster and I like reading what you post. I also like the way you keep this thread updated on the recent news but when certain posters or in the thread when you are you start to act like a child an I don't understand it.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

bballchump11 said:


> Blat


Mich caught a body bout a week ago!


----------



## Mal

tonys333 said:


> your a knowledgeable poster and I like reading what you post. I also like the way you keep this thread updated on the recent news but when certain posters or in the thread when you are you start to act like a child an I don't understand it.


I've noticed that too. BBall maybe likes the crap MW says, perhaps wishing he would just go out and say it himself. Either way, it's like a terrible parent who enables their little spoiled shit kid by rewarding their bad behavior with presents.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

tonys333 said:


> your a knowledgeable poster and I like reading what you post. I also like the way you keep this thread updated on the recent news but when certain posters or in the thread when you are you start to act like a child an I don't understand it.


Cept you didnt say a word when @bballchump11 was getting attacked for merely posting news because he's a "Flomo"

Black gotta stick together against the white horde. :deal


----------



## thesandman

Hard to imagine a 38 year old fighting a 36 year old can get this much attention.

It's very hard to argue that this fight 4 or 5 years ago would have been dynamite, and extremely relevant to where both guys stand against each other, and in all time standings.

Now? Fuck. The combined ages are more than in Leonard v Duran III FFS.

(Duran 38, Leonard 33).

Three. The THIRD fight between them. Those guys managed to fight Hearns, Hagler and each other in all that time. Pac and Floyd can't even sort out one fight. It's pathetic.


----------



## KOTF

We got a Nowitzki alley oop dunk from Curry before a Mayweather announcement


----------



## tonys333

MichiganWarrior said:


> Cept you didnt say a word when @bballchump11 was getting attacked for merely posting news because he's a "Flomo"
> 
> Black gotta stick together against the white horde. :deal


I don't come on this thread everyday. an I wouldn't attack him for posting news he keeps this thread updated single handedly at times.

an am not going to get caught up in a Flomo Pactard war on this thread anyways. I just want to see the fight so I normally go off till people start talking about reasonable thing involving the fight now an not talking about the past all the time.


----------



## Bulakenyo

KOTF said:


> We got a Nowitzki alley oop dunk from Curry before a Mayweather announcement


Loving the avatar.

I would skip lunchtime and walk 5 minutes from school and play a quick 30 minute game of NBA at a video arcade back in the late 1990s.


----------



## Tko6

tonys333 said:


> your a knowledgeable poster and I like reading what you post. I also like the way you keep this thread updated on the recent news but when certain posters or in the thread when you are you start to act like a child an I don't understand it.


Floyd's hardcore fan-base is, for want of a better phrase, ghetto trash, or wannabe ghetto trash. Why bother following an Oscar-like fighter who attempts and achieves truly great things, when you can support a fighter that pretends these same things and he just happens to be in the same demographic as you? I used to think white supremacist Klitschko fans were the worst fans in boxing, but at least Wlad doesn't fuck up other divisions and find excuses not to fight his best opposition, and you'll find that these same Floyd 'fans' are hardcore Ward/Broner/Dirrell, etc fans, and exclusively support black US fighters like it's a badge of pride or some club you can't join if you're not black/oppressed/*********. Coming from the UK, I don't understand or empathise with it. We've always supported and celebrated fighters of every persuasion, African, Yemeni, Canadian, Nigerian, name all the countries you want, but Floyd's fan-base is poisonous and generally fucktarded, it's like a competition to see how ghetto they can get when the rest of us just want to see good fights. They literally can't see beyond black versus every other race and the whole world is against them like it's some kind of team sport. Fuck them I say, just don't expect boxing history to reflect their fuckwitted and ill-informed attitude.


----------



## godsavethequeen

MichiganWarrior said:


> Cept you didnt say a word when @*bballchump11* was getting attacked for merely posting news because he's a "Flomo"
> 
> Black gotta stick together against the white horde. :deal


You know how close I was to Grassing ( telling ) on you for calling white people whores ( that would include my mother ) then I googled Horde My Bad lmao JOKEs hahaha


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Tko6 said:


> The fight and how it plays out means nothing to me at this point. Sure, take fighter's from different eras and you can play it how you want, boxer beats brawler, etc, styles make fight and all that. Regardless of styles, levels, whatever, all I see is fighter A doing absolutely everything he can to avoid fighter B for the best part of a decade. I will post a detailed breakdown should the fight be announced, but all I have to see is Floyd's willingness and excuses to avoid the biggest paycheck in the history of sport to see that he really doesn't want this fight, and I believe he sees something in Pac that not only does he not want a part of, but he will actively avoid (and I see it too for what that's worth). This is a fighter that said Pac would be an easy fight but somehow managed to avoid getting paid record amounts of money for doing so, it just don't add up. Why take $40m for a 'dangerous' fighter like Maidana when you can make $100m+ for an 'easy fight. It's all bullshit, smoke and mirrors, whatever you want to call it, but it comes down to turning down the biggest paycheck in the history of sport, and for what?


This is surely the highest paying fight available for Floyd. The highest in his career. I can't see him taking a smaller check to fight someone else for less money if Pac is indeed agreeing to all his demands.


----------



## steviebruno

MichiganWarrior said:


> Willingness to fight anyone his career? You mean a weight drained Morales twice, a weight drained zombie Oscar, Mosley after losing to Floyd when Mosley wanted the fight beating Margarito saying "You're too good Shane". Cotto at 145 yet wont rematch Cotto at 154 when he is comfortable. Forcing Marquez to fight anywhere from 143 and 147.
> 
> That Pacquiao? Shut up bitch. Lets take a look at Pacquiaos last 5 opponents compared to Mayweathers
> 
> Maidana X2 - coming off a devastating upset of Broner, then rematched him immediately after many believe Maidana gave him his toughest closest fight of his career
> Canelo - coming off a win over Trout who had just schooled Cotto, a fight nobody believed Canelo would take
> Robert Guerrero - Coming off a battering of Andre Berto
> Miguel Cotto - Fights Cotto at 154, Cotto was coming off two stoppage wins over Mayorga and Margarito, would go on to win the middleweight title by stoppage
> 
> Now lets look at Pacquiao's last 5 opponents
> 
> Chris Algeri - LOL
> Tim Bradley - Arguably has lost his last 4 fights
> Brandon Rios - LOL but understandable after getting your block knocked off
> Juan Marquez - Said block knocking off
> Tim Bradley - Yes Pacquiao fought the same 2 guys in 4 of his last five fights
> 
> Are these the exciting fights everyone wanted to see you little bitch?
> 
> Yep, Floyd has obscene amount of control over boxing. Does he deserve it? Yep. His work ethic and dedication in the gym is unparalleled. IF you dont like it Stop buying his fights then pussy
> 
> Like I said dont post without my permission hoe.


Excellent. I thought about posting similar but, ultimately, I realized that it would be a waste of time with someone so long-winded and brainwashed.

Pac's career has been just as carefully constructed as Floyd's. The only difference is that Floyd didn't burst onto the scene by fighting a string of over-the-hill Mexicans.


----------



## ElKiller

MichiganWarrior said:


> Cept you didnt say a word when @*bballchump11* was getting attacked for merely posting news because he's a "Flomo"
> 
> Black gotta stick together against the white horde. :deal


Wigga please:lol: Just cause you let blacks inside you doesn't mean you have any black in you.:deal


----------



## steviebruno

Tko6 said:


> Floyd's hardcore fan-base is, for want of a better phrase, ghetto trash, or wannabe ghetto trash. Why bother following an Oscar-like fighter who attempts and achieves truly great things, when you can support a fighter that pretends these same things and he just happens to be in the same demographic as you? I used to think white supremacist Klitschko fans were the worst fans in boxing, but at least Wlad doesn't fuck up other divisions and find excuses not to fight his best opposition, and you'll find that these same Floyd 'fans' are hardcore Ward/Broner/Dirrell, etc fans, and exclusively support black US fighters like it's a badge of pride or some club you can't join if you're not black/oppressed/*********. Coming from the UK, I don't understand or empathise with it. We've always supported and celebrated fighters of every persuasion, African, Yemeni, Canadian, Nigerian, name all the countries you want, but Floyd's fan-base is poisonous and generally fucktarded, it's like a competition to see how ghetto they can get when the rest of us just want to see good fights. They literally can't see beyond black versus every other race and the whole world is against them like it's some kind of team sport. Fuck them I say, just don't expect boxing history to reflect their fuckwitted and ill-informed attitude.


This is absolute rubbish.


----------



## quincy k

Tko6 said:


> The gag order is all bullshit too. Pac's team are supposed to stay silent while Floyd twitters from some tropical island about how much he doesn't give a shit about the fight and releases snakey (and probably illegal) videos about how much he is 'trying'. Seriously, take a step back and look at the history of boxing. Never in the history of the sport has one fighter done so much to sabotage a fight for so long. Arum is a scumbag no doubt, and he's made Pac a rich and very famous man (which is probably why Pac trusts him so much), but Pac's resume is enough evidence to show he doesn't give a shit about who he fights, regardless of him putting his trust in the wrong places. It's not even a case of reading between the lines with Floyd, he's as transparent as a person can be. He's only going to sign when he literally has no other choice, and the longer this goes on, the less choice he has. I was going to save my prediction for when the fight is announced, but fuck it, I predict Pac beats the absolute brakes off Floyd. Forget styles making fights and levels, F_*loyd will have to train and enter that ring knowing all his prevarication and excuses have not worked, and that southpaw tornado he made so much effort to avoid will be right in front of him for all the world to see, and that tornado will be real pissed.*_




a good angle on the fight.

imo, floyd never wanted it or he wouldve immediately signed in may of 2010 when paq agreed to the 14 day cutoff, mayweathers original request. no one can argue this fact because there is no argument to be made.


----------



## tonys333

steviebruno said:


> Excellent. I thought about posting similar but, ultimately, I realized that it would be a waste of time with someone so long-winded and brainwashed.
> 
> Pac's career has been just as carefully constructed as Floyd's. The only difference is that Floyd didn't burst onto the scene by fighting a string of over-the-hill Mexicans.


you say over the hill Mexicans one of them over the hill Mexicans gave Marcus Maidana all he could handle 5 years after fighting Manny Pac. an that's the same Marcus Maidana that has just gave Floyd Mayweather all he could handle in the first fight an earned a rematch. this same Mexican also earned a rematch with the 140lb Champion Danny Garcia an that was in 2012 he fought Manny Pac in 2006 but yeah he was over the hill the minuet he fought Pac.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> Blat


did you do that just to caption his posts for those of us who have michiganwarrior on our ignore list?

thats so lame...so flomo


----------



## steviebruno

tonys333 said:


> you say over the hill Mexicans one of them over the hill Mexicans gave Marcus Maidana all he could handle 5 years after fighting Manny Pac. an that's the same Marcus Maidana that has just gave Floyd Mayweather all he could handle in the first fight an earned a rematch. this same Mexican also earned a rematch with the 140lb Champion Danny Garcia an that was in 2012 he fought Manny Pac in 2006 but yeah he was over the hill the minuet he fought Pac.


Morales was well past his best. Not shot, but not close to his best. Why even bother trying to dispute that?

Weight-drained, too.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

KOTF said:


> We got a Nowitzki alley oop dunk from Curry before a Mayweather announcement


LMAO. The all star game is so wack. I remember as a kid I loved it, now it seems lame. Maybe cuz the players dont go at it like they used to


----------



## MichiganWarrior

tonys333 said:


> you say over the hill Mexicans one of them over the hill Mexicans gave Marcus Maidana all he could handle 5 years after fighting Manny Pac. an that's the same Marcus Maidana that has just gave Floyd Mayweather all he could handle in the first fight an earned a rematch. this same Mexican also earned a rematch with the 140lb Champion Danny Garcia an that was in 2012 he fought Manny Pac in 2006 but yeah he was over the hill the minuet he fought Pac.


He was weight drained/. Pretty common knowledge. Had to strip naked to make weight coming off an epic school to Zahir Raheem.


----------



## Bogotazo

This thread went downhill fast.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> [/B][/I]
> 
> a good angle on the fight.
> 
> imo, floyd never wanted it or he wouldve immediately signed in may of 2010 when paq agreed to the 14 day cutoff, mayweathers original request. no one can argue this fact because there is no argument to be made.


Yet neither of you hoes want to put a bet on it. You know since Floyds so afraid.


----------



## tonys333

steviebruno said:


> Morales was well past his best. Not shot, but not close to his best. Why even bother trying to dispute that?


I didn't say he was at his best its true he wasn't but he wasn't shot to pieces an as over the hill as you trying to make out also you can only beat what is in front of you so stop trying to discredit a win to suite your own agenda both Floyd an Pac have great resumes but just because you don't like Manny Pac you just want to discredit what he as achieved.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

godsavethequeen said:


> You know how close I was to Grassing ( telling ) on you for calling white people whores ( that would include my mother ) then I googled Horde My Bad lmao JOKEs hahaha


lmao


----------



## MichiganWarrior

tonys333 said:


> I didn't say he was at his best its true he wasn't but he wasn't shot to pieces an as over the hill as you trying to make out also you can only beat what is in front of you so stop trying to discredit a win to suite your own agenda both Floyd an Pac have great resumes but just because you don't like Manny Pac you just want to discredit what he as achieved.


How great of an achievement do you beating a past his best drained Erik Morales?


----------



## tonys333

MichiganWarrior said:


> He was weight drained/. Pretty common knowledge. Had to strip naked to make weight coming off an epic school to Zahir Raheem.


you could say Canelo was weight drained for the Floyd fight but like I said I wouldn't discredit Floyd for that fight. you can only beat what is in front of you an it was great win for Floyd.


----------



## tonys333

MichiganWarrior said:


> How great of an achievement do you beating a past his best drained Erik Morales?


still a better win than Ortiz an Guerrero like I said you can do it with both fighters depending what one you follow the fact is they both have great resumes.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

tonys333 said:


> you could say Canelo was weight drained for the Floyd fight but like I said I wouldn't discredit Floyd for that fight. you can only beat what is in front of you an it was great win for Floyd.


Fair enough


----------



## quincy k

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yet neither of you hoes want to put a bet on it. You know since Floyds so afraid.


i posted here what my bet is

im buying paq at +275 to 300, paq is going to be up 3-1 or 4-0 and then im going to buy floyd at even money to -150 in a middle

and there is a 5-10 percent chance that paq knocks down floyd in those first four rounds in which mayweather will then be a +250 to 300.

feel free to post your bet ticket once the fight is made


----------



## Mal

Bogotazo said:


> This thread went downhill fast.


That's usually what happens when MW enters.


----------



## Bulakenyo

Mal said:


> That's usually what happens when MW enters.


Is he the the same "floored" guy on ESB?

Obvious troll if he is that same guy.


----------



## tonys333

MichiganWarrior said:


> Fair enough


Am glad you agree like I said you can spin it however you want if you have an agenda. It is something I don't have because I like both fighters just like I think Ortiz was a better win than Algieri and Guerrero was a better win than Rios(coming off a KO so cant be to critical).


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Just saw Floyd court side. They're interviewing him now. I doubt he confirms the Pac fight though


----------



## MichiganWarrior

quincy k said:


> i posted here what my bet is
> 
> im buying paq at +275 to 300, paq is going to be up 3-1 or 4-0 and then im going to buy floyd at even money to -150 in a middle
> 
> and there is a 5-10 percent chance that paq knocks down floyd in those first four rounds in which mayweather will then be a +250 to 300.
> 
> feel free to post your bet ticket once the fight is made


Stupid bet. You're basing this all on the Judah fight where Judah was a counter puncher thus limiting Floyds offensive opportunities until Judah as per his career loses focus and Floyds body attack began to break him down?

If Pacquiao's career has shown anything its that he starts slow then picks it up as the fight goes on. Pacquiao's best rounds usually come in rounds 6-10. So if anything Floyd will be up early.

Pacquiao and Judah are nothing alike btw. The only thing they have in common is that they both scratch their ass with the same hand.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Well there it is lol

Floyd said he hasn't signed and he said Pac hasn't signed, but he does want the fight to still be in May since he's Mayweather


----------



## chibelle

LOL

nothing


----------



## steviebruno

tonys333 said:


> I didn't say he was at his best its true he wasn't but he wasn't shot to pieces an as over the hill as you trying to make out also you can only beat what is in front of you so stop trying to discredit a win to suite your own agenda both Floyd an Pac have great resumes but just because you don't like Manny Pac you just want to discredit what he as achieved.


I said he wasn't shot. But maybe at 130 he was... And he was still beating Manny through six before he gave out.

I think that we are allowed to put wins into proper perspective and not just list boxrec results.

They each have resumes full of opponent s who were not exactly in their primes. Hell, they've fought common opponents for years now.

Pardon me for referencing someone typing essays about Manny being willing to fight anyone, under any circumstances, when he has been just as much of a diva as Floyd.


----------



## pipe wrenched

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Well there it is lol
> 
> Floyd said he hasn't signed and he said Pac hasn't signed, but he does want the fight to still be in May since he's Mayweather


Ain't this a bitch....:!:


----------



## BoxingGenius27

MichiganWarrior said:


> *The only thing they have in common is that they both scratch their ass with the same hand*.


lol


----------



## bballchump11

Lol they actually did interview Floyd courtside out of all the celebs there including Bill Clinton


----------



## BoxingGenius27

pipe wrenched said:


> Ain't this a bitch....:!:


Lol the only good news about that interview is Floyd came off the gag order


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Floyds at the NBA All Star Game!!!!! TBE!!!!!


----------



## KOTF

Didn't sign, lol


----------



## Tko6

quincy k said:


> [/B][/I]
> 
> a good angle on the fight.
> 
> imo, floyd never wanted it or he wouldve immediately signed in may of 2010 when paq agreed to the 14 day cutoff, mayweathers original request. no one can argue this fact because there is no argument to be made.


I may be wrong, who knows until it happens? I just can't see past this huge boogeyman that Floyd has created in his mind when he's faced with it, regardless of his 'superior' style and how people may break it down. I'll bet cash money, avatar bets, etc, Floyd is terrified of facing Pac (in boxing terms) and it will show if they get in the ring together. Unless Pac turns completely shot overnight (and I mean the same shot that I see Oscar as when he fought Pac) , I see him delivering a career and legacy ending beatdown to Floyd. Boxing doesn't like zeroes, there are always question marks no matter how great you are. Floyd will have to get past his zero convincingly to be up there with the likes of Marciano, and people still talk about the flaws in Rocky's resume 50 years later when he was a subject to unfortunate timing but still avoided no-one. Even then, Flomos can fuck off with their 50 and 0 bullshit, Chavez Sr says hi :thumbsup


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Tko6 said:


> I may be wrong, who knows until it happens? I just can't see past this huge boogeyman that Floyd has created in his mind when he's faced with it, regardless of his 'superior' style and how people may break it down. I'll bet cash money, avatar bets, etc, Floyd is terrified of facing Pac (in boxing terms) and it will show if they get in the ring together. Unless Pac turns completely shot overnight (and I mean the same shot that I see Oscar as when he fought Pac) , I see him delivering a career and legacy ending beatdown to Floyd. Boxing doesn't like zeroes, there are always question marks no matter how great you are. Floyd will have to get past his zero convincingly to be up there with the likes of Marciano, and people still talk about the flaws in Rocky's resume 50 years later when he was a subject to unfortunate timing but still avoided no-one. Even then, Flomos can fuck off with their 50 and 0 bullshit, Chavez Sr says hi :thumbsup







You Gots NOOOOOO Juice You Gots NOOOOO Juice


----------



## BoxingGenius27

@Tko6

To be fair, Floyd gave rematches to two fighters that arguably beat him and gave him the toughest fights of his career.

I hear what you're saying and feel your frustrations, but if Floyd was really afraid to lose, he would've took his win against Castillo/Maidana and never returned. Not to mention many believed he would never fight Mosley post Margarito.

I remember when the DJ interviewed Floyd and said he was scared of Paul Williams and Shane Mosley. This was before or after Mosley and Hopkins raided Floyd's interview with Merchant saying "Mosley was the fight he needed to make".

But overall, I hear your frustrations and although I don't have an exact answer to why these negotiations are taking this long, I'm just trying to make sense with what we're given.


----------



## bballchump11

I won't lie, my heart skipped a beat when Floyd got interviewed. I thought he was announcing the fight


----------



## tonys333

steviebruno said:


> I said he wasn't shot. But maybe at 130 he was... And he was still beating Manny through six before he gave out.
> 
> I think that we are allowed to put wins into proper perspective and not just list boxrec results.
> 
> They each have resumes full of opponent s who were not exactly in their primes. Hell, they've fought common opponents for years now.
> 
> Pardon me for referencing someone typing essays about Manny being willing to fight anyone, under any circumstances, when he has been just as much of a diva as Floyd.


As I said you can still only beat what is in front of you it wasn't by any means his best win we all no it wasn't the best Morales but just because of that it doesn't automatically make it a worthless win that's why I still class it as a good win.

The same with the Oscar fight we all seen how bad Oscar was drained in that fight but that's not Manny's fault an people like to act like he drained Oscar even though Oscar was the A side an Manny moved up two Divisions. so I still see that as a good win an we all know Floyd beat the better Oscar but am not here to argue who has the better resume they both have great resumes.

Back to the point I agree Manny is just as much of a diva as Floyd anyways there both as bad as each other.


----------



## Tko6

BoxingGenius27 said:


> @Tko6
> 
> To be fair, Floyd gave rematches to two fighters that arguably beat him and gave him the toughest fights of his career.
> 
> I hear what you're saying and feel your frustrations, but if Floyd was really afraid to lose, he would've took his win against Castillo/Maidana and never returned. Not to mention many believed he would never fight Mosley post Margarito.
> 
> I remember when the DJ interviewed Floyd and said he was scared of Paul Williams and Shane Mosley. This was before or after Mosley and Hopkins raided Floyd's interview with Merchant saying "Mosley was the fight he needed to make".
> 
> But overall, I hear your frustrations and although I don't have an exact answer to why these negotiations are taking this long, I'm just trying to make sense with what we're given.


There's a huge difference between rematching someone who gave you a tough time, and recognising a fighter that you think may deliver a beatdown on you (and no fighter is perfect). Floyd had already discounted Mosley in a Paddy Kenny interview a year before they fought, on the basis he had 5 losses. This shit can go round and round, we can sit here and argue small points all we want, but as I've said countless times, take the long view and Floyd has never wanted this fight. If I was in what I imagine as his position, I wouldn't want it either. I'm getting paid a guaranteed $32m a fight and I can name my opponent, I'm probably a top 50 ATG, why would I want that fight? A tornado of a southpaw that despite his poor KO record of late, has a habit of fucking people up early when I am a fighter that needs time to adapt, and his basic punch negates my primary defence? There's nothing in it for me, aside the extra tens of millions of dollars. I've no argument with that, but to claim I'm the best ever and my legion of fans to claim the same? Fuck that, Floyd and his fans can claim the money or the legacy, they can't have both. This sport is too rich in genuine warriors to give that title to Floyd, he's nowhere near earned it and he's come up with excuses no other fighter offered to avoid a fight.


----------



## godsavethequeen

Tko6 said:


> There's a huge difference between rematching someone who gave you a tough time, and recognising a fighter that you think may deliver a beatdown on you (and no fighter is perfect). Floyd had already discounted Mosley in a Paddy Kenny interview a year before they fought, on the basis he had 5 losses. This shit can go round and round, we can sit here and argue small points all we want, but as I've said countless times, take the long view and Floyd has never wanted this fight. If I was in what I imagine as his position, I wouldn't want it either. I'm getting paid a guaranteed $32m a fight and I can name my opponent, I'm probably a top 50 ATG, why would I want that fight? A tornado of a southpaw that despite his poor KO record of late, has a habit of fucking people up early when I am a fighter that needs time to adapt? There's nothing in it for me, aside the extra tens of millions of dollars. I've no argument with that, but to claim I'm the best ever and my legion of fans to claim the same? Fuck that, Floyd and his fans can claim the money or the legacy, they can't have both. This sport is too rich in genuine warriors to give that title to Floyd, he's nowhere near earned it and he's come up with excuses no other fighter offered to avoid a fight.


What you doing awake at 4am straightning out these flomos


----------



## BoxingGenius27

I just read that there was a separate interview and Floyd went off on the reporter for asking him about the fight; saying something along the lines of "I'm at an all star game and not to ask him about boxing, but respect his privacy, etc". 

Can someone confirm or deny? I didn't see that interview


----------



## Tko6

godsavethequeen said:


> What you doing awake at 4am straightning out these flomos


I work nights :conf


----------



## MichiganWarrior

godsavethequeen said:


> What you doing awake at 4am straightning out these flomos


Just another in the long list of dorky unathletic white men that secretly love Floyd.


----------



## godsavethequeen

Tko6 said:


> I work nights :conf


Me too seems we have good jobs where we can just come on here and read and post instead of work lmao


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Tko6 said:


> There's a huge difference between rematching someone who gave you a tough time, and recognising a fighter that you think may deliver a beatdown on you (and no fighter is perfect). Floyd had already discounted Mosley in a Paddy Kenny interview a year before they fought, on the basis he had 5 losses. This shit can go round and round, we can sit here and argue small points all we want, but as I've said countless times, take the long view and Floyd has never wanted this fight. If I was in what I imagine as his position, I wouldn't want it either. I'm getting paid a guaranteed $32m a fight and I can name my opponent, I'm probably a top 50 ATG, why would I want that fight? A tornado of a southpaw that despite his poor KO record of late, has a habit of fucking people up early when I am a fighter that needs time to adapt, and his basic punch negates my primary defence? There's nothing in it for me, aside the extra tens of millions of dollars. I've no argument with that, but to claim I'm the best ever and my legion of fans to claim the same? Fuck that, Floyd and his fans can claim the money or the legacy, they can't have both. This sport is too rich in genuine warriors to give that title to Floyd, he's nowhere near earned it and he's come up with excuses no other fighter offered to avoid a fight.


Well, either way we'll know before May.

It's really simple, if Pac agrees to all of Floyd's demands and the fight still isn't made, one can only assume one thing until shown otherwise.

I wish Floyd would've elaborated more on why he or Pac hasn't signed despite the reports.


----------



## godsavethequeen

Apparently ( and notice I said apparently ) Floyd said no one has signed the contract lmao SO THERE IS A CONTRACT. Looks like when they said they signed off on all of floyds demands they were NOT lying


----------



## MichiganWarrior

In other news this all-star game is bunk. They should make it US vs the World for next years. The players arent even acting like they care anymore


----------



## godsavethequeen

MichiganWarrior said:


> Just another in the long list of dorky unathletic white men that secretly love Floyd.


Why are you talking about yourself in the third person? I love Floyds skill as a boxer ( Thats ALL ) as a person NAH as a role model NAH


----------



## godsavethequeen

MichiganWarrior said:


> In other news this all-star game is bunk. They should make it US vs the World for next years. The players arent even acting like they care anymore


That is the best idea you have ever had... Pat yourself on your back


----------



## MichiganWarrior

godsavethequeen said:


> Why are you talking about yourself in the third person? I love Floyds skill as a boxer ( Thats ALL ) as a person NAH as a role model NAH


If I was training a young athlete there is no better role model in terms of dedication to the sport, discipline and work ethic then Floyd Mayweather


----------



## Tko6

godsavethequeen said:


> Apparently ( and notice I said apparently ) Floyd said no one has signed the contract lmao SO THERE IS A CONTRACT. Looks like when they said they signed off on all of floyds demands they were NOT lying


I never took the 'contract' literally. I can believe one side (ie Pac) is given a list of demands to sign off to, it's what happens after that that has apparently caused a hold-up. As I've said in other posts, if I was in Floyd's position, I would demand a list of basic requirements that my legal team should seek to obtain, and then let the networks do the rest, but Floyds demands are ever-changing and far from simple. Anything beyond purse split, venue, date, drug testing, etc, really shouldn't be up for debate by now, that sort of stuff should have been agreed upon weeks ago, and there have been no rumours or leaks that they have been an issue. The only positive at this point is that Showtime are going to get royally fucked if Floyd fights anyone but Pac, and they surely know it. The more I think about it, the more I think that Showtime want to agree to the fight but are inhibited by the contract they have with Floyd (ie he gets final say on his opponent), not much else makes sense.

EDIT: Apparently Floyd just fucked up the basketball interview. He really doesn't have a clue about public perception.


----------



## tonys333

godsavethequeen said:


> What you doing awake at 4am straightning out these flomos


Am up too I need to be up at 8 tho but sleeping is hard to come by recently at least I get to spend my time up all night waiting for this fight to be anouced so it's all good haha. Hopefully it happens next week knowing me I will be asleep when it announced.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## BoxingGenius27

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/m...ment-rumored-fight-pacquiao-article-1.2116341

*"Can I ask you a question?" Mayweather said to a reporter. "Please, can I ask you a question? Is this a boxing match? Are we at a boxing match? No, this is the All-Star game. I'm at an All-Star event. Please respect my privacy. I don't want to answer any questions."

*:huh


----------



## Tko6

bballchump11 said:


>


I don't know what to say at this point. Perfect opportunity to say 'we've agree on split, venue, date, testing, why hasn't Pacquiao signed?'. Instead we get the usual non-commitment bullshit, fast forward a few weeks and he'll be saying there was no contract, Pac isn't his own boss, etc. Even if this is some way of Floyd building suspense, it's fucking retarded. You don't build your brand by pissing people off. . .


----------



## DobyZhee

tonys333 said:


> you could say Canelo was weight drained for the Floyd fight but like I said I wouldn't discredit Floyd for that fight. you can only beat what is in front of you an it was great win for Floyd.


Camelot sucks..

Overrated, and he should have retired Mosley like what Pac actually did.

Canelo didn't finish him off


----------



## BoxingGenius27

If I'm Team Pac, I wouldn't budge or do anything whatsoever to give Floyd a reason to pursue another fight. In other words, I would let Floyd be the one to leave the table. Bob Arum can always find a fight in June, July or August. I wouldn't walk away from the table. I wouldn't give Mayweather any reason to say "we were going to make the fight, but Team Pac walked away right when the fight was going to be made".

I've never seen Floyd agitated like this this close to a fight being announced. Very strange activity here


----------



## Tko6

BoxingGenius27 said:


> If I'm Team Pac, I wouldn't budge or do anything whatsoever to give Floyd a reason to pursue another fight. In other words, I would let Floyd be the one to leave the table. Bob Arum can always fight in June, July or August. I wouldn't walk away from the table. I wouldn't give Mayweather any reason to say "we were going to make the fight, but Team Pac walked away right when the fight was going to be made".
> 
> I've never seen Floyd agitated like this this close to a fight being announced. Very strange activity here


Absolutely. Floyd has boxed himself in with that May 2nd date. He thought he was being the big man of boxing but it's going to bring him down imo. Any other opponent is going to be awful for him and Showtime, and the longer this goes on the better it is for HBO and the more concessions they can demand. We have a so-called gag order in place right now, but sooner or later Pac's team will release what they've agreed to and Floyd will have to concede or watch his legacy go down the toilet. I don't want to play amateur psychologist, but that basketball interview does not indicate a man in control of his own destiny or someone who is confidently calling the shots. If the fight had already been agreed to, there is no reason to keep holding it off at this point, I'm sensing a massive duck again, which I thought was impossible by now.


----------



## godsavethequeen

MichiganWarrior said:


> If I was training a young athlete there is no better role model in terms of dedication to the sport, discipline and work ethic then Floyd Mayweather


 I dont disagree with you on that point...WTF what you get banned for.. I never grassed you UP I was only kidding earlier lmao PMSL ROFL


----------



## ElKiller

chibelle said:


> LOL
> 
> nothing


Next week at the Oscars for sure.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Tko6 said:


> Absolutely. Floyd has boxed himself in with that May 2nd date. He thought he was being the big man of boxing but it's going to bring him down imo. Any other opponent is going to be awful for him and Showtime, and the longer this goes on the better it is for HBO and the more concessions they can demand. We have a so-called gag order in place right now, but sooner or later Pac's team will release what they've agreed to and Floyd will have to concede or watch his legacy go down the toilet. I don't want to play amateur psychologist, but that basketball interview does not indicate a man in control of his own destiny or someone who is confidently calling the shots. If the fight had already been agreed to, there is no reason to keep holding it off at this point, I'm sensing a massive duck again, which I thought was impossible by now.


I actually agree with a lot that you say.

At this point, Team Pacquiao has nothing but time. Floyd has all the pressure to find a May 2nd opponent. If he fights Cotto or Khan in May without Pac walking away from the table their will be a public outcry.

Like I said, Team Pac can fight in June, July August or September and be good either way so it's really no rush on their part. I wouldn't give Floyd a reason to not make the fight. Despite the 3 second video Floyd put out the other day, I'm just not getting the feeling that he really wants to make the fight. But shit, what do I know because Pacquiao and Konz have said they feel Floyd wants the fight.

But if I'm going to be honest, something just doesn't feel right about these negotiations.


----------



## DobyZhee

BoxingGenius27 said:


> If I'm Team Pac, I wouldn't budge or do anything whatsoever to give Floyd a reason to pursue another fight. In other words, I would let Floyd be the one to leave the table. Bob Arum can always find a fight in June, July or August. I wouldn't walk away from the table. I wouldn't give Mayweather any reason to say "we were going to make the fight, but Team Pac walked away right when the fight was going to be made".
> 
> I've never seen Floyd agitated like this this close to a fight being announced. Very strange activity here


No duurrrrrrrrrrr boxing "genius"


----------



## BoxingGenius27

DobyZhee said:


> No duurrrrrrrrrrr boxing "genius"


I never claimed to have any kind of inside knowledge.

How many times you gonna flip flop on the fight happening or not?

What's your "source" saying?


----------



## bballchump11

I hope some of yall never run a company or become president. A bunch of panicky wrecks


----------



## BoxingGenius27

:rofl:rofl @BBall

We could be on April 27th and you'd be like "Chill ya'll... The fight will happen on May 2nd"


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> :rofl:rofl @BBall
> 
> We could be on April 27th and you'd be like "Chill ya'll... The fight will happen on May 4th"


We're not though...


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> We're not though...


I know you're cool like the other side of the pillow (RIP Stu), but when does your "fight won't happen" meter go off?

The end of March mid April?


----------



## Tko6

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I actually agree with a lot that you say.
> 
> At this point, Team Pacquiao has nothing but time. Floyd has all the pressure to find a May 2nd opponent. If he fights Cotto or Khan in May without Pac walking away from the table their will be a public outcry.
> 
> Like I said, Team Pac can fight in June, July August or September and be good either way so it's really no rush on their part. I wouldn't give Floyd a reason to not make the fight. Despite the 3 second video Floyd put out the other day, I'm just not getting the feeling that he really wants to make the fight. But shit, what do I know because Pacquiao and Konz have said they feel Floyd wants the fight.
> 
> But if I'm going to be honest, something just doesn't feel right about these negotiations.


I don't think there's any doubt from either side that Floyd has another opponent lined up, as does Pac, except Pac hasn't limited himself to a date and we're getting closer to May 2nd with each day. As you already pointed out, if I was Pac, I'd be telling my team to dig in and wait for Floyd to walk away. I just can't believe that Showtime have been this incompetent. They should have either made the fight or called off negotiations weeks ago.


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I know you're cool like the other side of the pillow (RIP Stu), but when does your "fight won't happen" meter go off?
> 
> The end of March mid April?


Late February. This week appears to be the week. After February 22nd, I'll get a little worried


----------



## DobyZhee

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I never claimed to have any kind of inside knowledge.
> 
> How many times you gonna flip flop on the fight happening or not?
> 
> What's your "source" saying?


Read my previous posts..

I didn't flip flop on shit..


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Tko6 said:


> I just can't believe that Showtime have been this incompetent. They should have either made the fight or called off negotiations weeks ago.


Maybe they were banking on Team Pac walking away. Arum did set that deadline that they busted, of course.

But then again, if they've lost money, why would they be banking on them to walk away because they actually need this fight. Who knows....

All we're left to do is speculate and be patient... Another reason why I say fuck that gag order, but what do I know.

I say be patient Tko6. Don't start panicking until April 1st


----------



## BoxingGenius27

DobyZhee said:


> Read my previous posts..
> 
> I didn't flip flop on shit..


I read them. You went from saying it will happen, to it won't happen, based on your inside information and back to it will happen


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> Late February. This week appears to be the week. After February 22nd, I'll get a little worried


Ok, we'll see


----------



## Tko6

bballchump11 said:


> Late February. This week appears to be the week. After February 22nd, I'll get a little worried


Guerrero was announced 24th February for a May 5th fight? I'm making huge assumptions here, but I think that fight was probably signed well before the 24th and was announced later when both fighters had already started training. At this point, even if Pac and Floyd agreed right now it would take a few days to write up the official paperwork and sign properly, and we're at what, the 18th maybe? This just doesn't smell right. At this point I'm more inclined to believe that both sides have agreed to the fight at a later date, or Showtime have fucked up massively in some bizarre game of brinkmanship.


----------



## bballchump11

tonys333 said:


> your a knowledgeable poster and I like reading what you post. I also like the way you keep this thread updated on the recent news but when certain posters or in the thread when you are you start to act like a child an I don't understand it.


Michigan Warrior is my boy and I get excited when I'm around my homies, especially ones I haven't seen in a while. Whenever @Hook! shows back up, I'll get excited again. 


MichiganWarrior said:


> Cept you didnt say a word when @bballchump11 was getting attacked for merely posting news because he's a "Flomo"
> 
> Black gotta stick together against the white horde. :deal


man you see how offended they get just when I say "blat" :lol:


----------



## bballchump11

Tko6 said:


> Guerrero was announced 24th February for a May 5th fight? I'm making huge assumptions here, but I think that fight was probably signed well before the 24th and was announced later when both fighters had already started training. At this point, even if Pac and Floyd agreed right now it would take a few days to write up the official paperwork and sign properly, and we're at what, the 18th maybe? This just doesn't smell right. At this point I'm more inclined to believe that both sides have agreed to the fight at a later date, or Showtime have fucked up massively in some bizarre game of brinkmanship.


Somebody made an excellent point a few pages back. If this was any other fight, they would have gone ahead and announced the fight by now. But this fight is so fragile and the situation is volatile. They want to make sure everything is signed, sealed and delivered before announcing anything. 
Both fighters have basically agreed to fight eachother. They're just airing out details and last points.

It's confusing why people ask "Has Mayweather (or Pacquiao), decided to fight yet?" Well yes he's agreed to fight, but the deal isn't final yet.


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> Michigan Warrior is my boy and I get excited when I'm around my homies, especially ones I haven't seen in a while. Whenever @*Hook!* shows back up, I'll get excited again.
> 
> man you see how offended they get just when I say "blat" :lol:


And where is Leon? and how come MW got banned??


----------



## bballchump11

godsavethequeen said:


> And where is Leon? and how come MW got banned??


Leon has be going out to bars a lot recently and his interest in boxing seemed to wane with this slow boxing season. And I'm guessing MW got banned for racism lol


----------



## bballchump11

lol Espinoza likes trolling ppl


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567164843132997633


----------



## godsavethequeen

bballchump11 said:


> Leon has be going out to bars a lot recently and his interest in boxing seemed to wane with this slow boxing season. And I'm guessing MW got banned for racism lol


It just so happened to happen after I told him I nearly reported him for calling white people whores lol when infact he said hored JOKES lol


----------



## DobyZhee

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I read them. You went from saying it will happen, to it won't happen, based on your inside information and back to it will happen


No, I said it was gonna happen I even took a bet with an annoying poster to take a 3 month absence when the fight was announced. he didn't have any balls like Floyd and pusses out, my source didn't think it was gonna happened then he texted me that everything is signed off...

I rolled from the beginning that it was gonna happen..

It's you guys that are Trippin' over this..

So don't call me out on being a flip flopper.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## Bjj_Boxer

DobyZhee said:


> No, I said it was gonna happen I even took a bet with an annoying poster to take a 3 month absence when the fight was announced. he didn't have any balls like Floyd and pusses out, my source didn't think it was gonna happened then he texted me that everything is signed off...
> 
> I rolled from the beginning that it was gonna happen..
> 
> It's you guys that are Trippin' over this..
> 
> So don't call me out on being a flip flopper.


You did flip flop though. What's your source say now bitch?


----------



## DobyZhee

Bjj_Boxer said:


> You did flip flop though. What's your source say now bitch?


My source posted less than a week ago that it's already gone down.

U mad bro?


----------



## El-Terrible

All these new pages in the thread, and I thought he had announced it. But no, endless drug talk to which the only resolution is there's no concrete evidence to suggest Pacquiao or Mayweather ever took PEDs, just a load of circumstantial rubbish which can easily be debunked. And then more pages taken up by the forum's resident troll and his cheerleader.

Well, it's this week or never, I'm convinced Arum walks away by the end of the week, perhaps this has been Floyd's plan all along.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

I'm sure it's all signed, don't believe the nonsense.

Fight will be announced soon.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I'm sure it's all signed, don't believe the nonsense.
> 
> Fight will be announced soon.


We're already just 11 weeks from when the fight would be!

im not sure floyd looked wierd in that interview. 
i


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

If I know anything about Floyd, Boxing, Promotions etc I can safely say that the fight is already set.

Just take a look around at all the forums, news articles & social media websites all you read about is how angry/upset boxing fans are about this fight not being signed yet. Pretty much *ALL *the blame is on Floyd, and rightly so, seeing as he's the only one on record to say the fight has not been signed.

More and more people are getting angry with Floyd and more and more people are accusing him of being scared and ducking Manny.

Surely all this hype/anxiety built up will be perfect for Floyd when he is ready to announce the fight (which WILL be within a few days time - my guess is on a weekday & not a weekend) as not only will boxing fans be more amped for this, it will make his victory of Pacquiao mean so much more as the past few weeks of accusations against him for ducking Pacquiao will overpass the years and years of bashing he's been receiving. I believe the small things such as All Access/247 & Face Off & Press Conference dates in the USA/Manilla etc are being finalised which is pushing the announcement a few days back, again working in Floyd's favour.

I'm telling you it's been signed and his interview yesterday proved it more so than ever when he said, 'Hopefully we can make this fight happen'. It's too late to hope to make this fight happen, meaning this fight is happening.

Anyway I'll just be patient and not get caught up in the 'blame game' until the fight has been announced and I suggest you all should too.


----------



## knowimuch

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> If I know anything about Floyd, Boxing, Promotions etc I can safely say that the fight is already set.
> 
> Just take a look around at all the forums, news articles & social media websites all you read about is how angry/upset boxing fans are about this fight not being signed yet. Pretty much *ALL *the blame is on Floyd, and rightly so, seeing as he's the only one on record to say the fight has not been signed.
> 
> More and more people are getting angry with Floyd and more and more people are accusing him of being scared and ducking Manny.
> 
> Surely all this hype/anxiety built up will be perfect for Floyd when he is ready to announce the fight (which WILL be within a few days time - my guess is on a weekday & not a weekend) as not only will boxing fans be more amped for this, it will make his victory of Pacquiao mean so much more as the past few weeks of accusations against him for ducking Pacquiao will overpass the years and years of bashing he's been receiving. I believe the small things such as All Access/247 & Face Off & Press Conference dates in the USA/Manilla etc are being finalised which is pushing the announcement a few days back, again working in Floyd's favour.
> 
> I'm telling you it's been signed and his interview yesterday proved it more so than ever when he said, 'Hopefully we can make this fight happen'. It's too late to hope to make this fight happen, meaning this fight is happening.
> *
> Anyway I'll just be patient and not get caught up in the 'blame game' until the fight has been announced and I suggest you all should too*.


good point,

i would be less nervous about it if i knew what khan or cotto were up to


----------



## Kid Generic Alias

Demands extra drug testing - "It's all hype for the fight, guys."

Announces intention to go on vacation - "It's all hype for the fights, guys."

Directs a number of slurs against Pacquiao on Ustream - "It's all hype for the fight, guys."

Lays the smackdown on his baby mama in front of their kids - "It's all hype for the fight, guys."

Calls out Pacquiao at presser and later denies doing so - "It's all hype for the fight, guys."


It seems everything that involves Mayweather looking like a massive poof is him hyping a fight with Pacquiao.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer

I spoke to my source within camps who told me the exact same story as he did two weeks ago

he said fight aint happening, never will happen and never was gonna happen


----------



## El-Terrible

Kid Generic Alias said:


> Demands extra drug testing - "It's all hype for the fight, guys."
> 
> Announces intention to go on vacation - "It's all hype for the fights, guys."
> 
> Directs a number of slurs against Pacquiao on Ustream - "It's all hype for the fight, guys."
> 
> Lays the smackdown on his baby mama in front of their kids - "It's all hype for the fight, guys."
> 
> Calls out Pacquiao at presser and later denies doing so - "It's all hype for the fight, guys."
> 
> It seems everything that involves Mayweather looking like a massive poof is him hyping a fight with Pacquiao.


Blat


----------



## Bulakenyo

bballchump11 said:


>


Steph Curry is barely 6 feet tall. He's no way 6'3 judging by this picture. Unless Floyd was wearing elevator shoes.

amazing how well he gets his shots off among the giants.


----------



## quincy k

MichiganWarrior said:


> Stupid bet. You're basing this all on the Judah fight where Judah was a counter puncher thus limiting Floyds offensive opportunities until Judah as per his career loses focus and Floyds body attack began to break him down?
> 
> If Pacquiao's career has shown anything its that he starts slow then picks it up as the fight goes on. Pacquiao's best rounds usually come in rounds 6-10. So if anything Floyd will be up early.
> 
> Pacquiao and Judah are nothing alike btw. The only thing they have in common is that they both scratch their ass with the same hand.


fighters that paq has kd before the 4th round at 140 and up

hatton, mosley , cotto, algieiri

by the way if you are too dumb to figure it out, like most of the people here i could care less what you think is a stupid bet


----------



## quincy k

Tko6 said:


> There's a huge difference between rematching someone who gave you a tough time, and recognising a fighter that you think may deliver a beatdown on you (and no fighter is perfect). Floyd had already discounted Mosley in a Paddy Kenny interview a year before they fought, on the basis he had 5 losses. This shit can go round and round, we can sit here and argue small points all we want, but as I've said countless times, take the long view and Floyd has never wanted this fight. If I was in what I imagine as his position, I wouldn't want it either. I'm getting paid a guaranteed $32m a fight and I can name my opponent, I'm probably a top 50 ATG, why would I want that fight? A tornado of a southpaw that despite his poor KO record of late, _*has a habit of fucking people up early when I am a fighter that needs time to adapt,*_ and his basic punch negates my primary defence? There's nothing in it for me, aside the extra tens of millions of dollars. I've no argument with that, but to claim I'm the best ever and my legion of fans to claim the same? Fuck that, Floyd and his fans can claim the money or the legacy, they can't have both. This sport is too rich in genuine warriors to give that title to Floyd, he's nowhere near earned it and he's come up with excuses no other fighter offered to avoid a fight.


_
_the recently banned michiganwarrior claimed that,_

If Pacquiao's career has shown anything its that he starts slow then picks it up as the fight goes on. Pacquiao's best rounds usually come in rounds 6-10. So if anything Floyd will be up early. _

flomos are generally just the dumbest guys on the forum. just dumbfuks the shit they say
_

_


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

DobyZhee said:


> My source posted less than a week ago that it's already gone down.
> 
> U mad bro?


Lifetime ban bet? If this fight happens in May I'm gone. If it doesn't you're gone? Just want to prove you're full of shit.


----------



## Mable

NBA All Star weekend? Floyd likes basketball.... And Manny does. This is it. THIS IS THE MOMENT.
_Woah there, remember what happened with the superbowl Mable? You stayed up all night and nearly died of exhaustion for nothing.._
This is different now though. There are more sources and everything, stop trying to piss us off.
_But big Fat Dan and Lance said-_
I don't care what they say! The daily mail says otherwise. I've got this all figured out..

_...
FUCK!_


----------



## Mexi-Box

Bulakenyo said:


> Steph Curry is barely 6 feet tall. He's no way 6'3 judging by this picture. Unless Floyd was wearing elevator shoes.
> 
> amazing how well he gets his shots off among the giants.


I was about to say the exact same thing. I think I read that Steph Curry was actually very small. I didn't believe it, but seeing him next to Mayweather... man, they almost look the same fucking size. How does this guy play in the NBA? :lol:


----------



## gioberi

Mable said:


> NBA All Star weekend? Floyd likes basketball.... And Manny does. This is it. THIS IS THE MOMENT.
> _Woah there, remember what happened with the superbowl Mable? You stayed up all night and nearly died of exhaustion for nothing.._
> This is different now though. There are more sources and everything, stop trying to piss us off.
> _But big Fat Dan and Lance said-_
> I don't care what they say! The daily mail says otherwise. I've got this all figured out..


Exactly. :smile
Except it was the Telegraph.


----------



## Mable

gioberi said:


> Exactly. :smile
> Except it was the Telegraph.


Oh sorry pet, I guess I jumped the gun and assumed it was the daily mail because the article was just utter made up shite.. Either way I'm still going to blame Jeff Powell. The cunt.


----------



## gioberi

Mable said:


> Oh sorry pet, I guess I jumped the gun and assumed it was the daily mail because the article was just utter made up shite.. Either way I'm still going to blame Jeff Powell. The cunt.


You can blame Gareth Davies. Thats what all boxing writers do anyway, make up shit.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Mable said:


> Oh sorry pet, I guess I jumped the gun and assumed it was the daily mail because the article was just utter made up shite.. Either way I'm still going to blame Jeff Powell. The cunt.


the content wasnt neccesarilly made up. it was just a misleading headline.

The headline says the fight is signed, but then when you read it, the article says that manny has agreed to everything and waiting on mayweather. Basically where we were 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Hagler

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Lifetime ban bet? If this fight happens in May I'm gone. If it doesn't you're gone? Just want to prove you're full of shit.


Already offered him the same bet if they fight and Floyd loses, bi-polar cunt refused and started waffling about how he would die without having this place in his pathetic life..


----------



## genaro g

I think the fight is on. Floyd was very quick to to dismiss the article that the Telegraph wrote yesterday. Mayweather always wants to be the only source when announcing his fight. This is the week. The fight we've all been waiting for, is finally here! Vegas, here we come.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

I'm just not buying all the cryptic signs everyone is reading too much into; such as:

- A fight of this magnitude needs more time to make because of all the paperwork that goes into it
- Floyd is purposely taking this long to announce the fight because XYZ
- etc, etc

Canelo-FMJ
ODLH- FMJ
Tyson-Lewis

All of the above fights were the equivalent to Pac-Mayweather "at the time", regarding potentially the highest grossing fight in boxing history.

None of the above had a circus charade like this. Fights not happening fellas. At least not in May it's not


----------



## church11

quite a bit of back and forth and speculation lately. i hate that it's been a slow few weeks of boxing bc that would help take the focus away on all of the he said/she said stuff.

http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-denies-contract-signing-confident-5-2-happens--87493


----------



## Kid Generic Alias

Mexi-Box said:


> I was about to say the exact same thing. I think I read that Steph Curry was actually very small. I didn't believe it, but seeing him next to Mayweather... man, they almost look the same fucking size. How does this guy play in the NBA? :lol:


Even at that angle, even with his head stooped and his body slouched, they are clearly not the same size. :lol:


----------



## mrtony80

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm just not buying all the cryptic signs everyone is reading too much into; such as:
> 
> - A fight of this magnitude needs more time to make because of all the paperwork that goes into it
> - Floyd is purposely taking this long to announce the fight because XYZ
> - etc, etc
> 
> Canelo-FMJ
> ODLH- FMJ
> Tyson-Lewis
> 
> All of the above fights were the equivalent to Pac-Mayweather "at the time", regarding potentially the highest grossing fight in boxing history.
> 
> None of the above had a circus charade like this. Fights not happening fellas. At least not in May it's not


I have the same sickening feeling. I haven't been buying into the rumors too much, but not gonna lie...I thought that maybe an announcement would be made All Star Weekend. I just don't know what to think now. Fuck it. I'll just begrudgingly remain on the edge of my seat like everyone else.


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm just not buying all the cryptic signs everyone is reading too much into; such as:
> 
> - A fight of this magnitude needs more time to make because of all the paperwork that goes into it
> - Floyd is purposely taking this long to announce the fight because XYZ
> - etc, etc
> 
> Canelo-FMJ
> ODLH- FMJ
> Tyson-Lewis
> 
> All of the above fights were the equivalent to Pac-Mayweather "at the time", regarding potentially the highest grossing fight in boxing history.
> 
> None of the above had a circus charade like this. Fights not happening fellas. At least not in May it's not


You'll like this article from 2002 about Lewis/Tyson, "LEWIS-TYSON? GETTING NETWORKS TO AGREE WAS TOUGH"

It took 15 months for HBO and Showtime to figure out the joint venture.



> The fighters themselves caused a few hiccups along the way. Lewis losing the WBC and IBF titles to Hasim Rahman in April 2001 didn't help -- he later won them back from Rahman -- and Tyson's fracas with members of Lewis's entourage at a Jan. 22 press conference in New York almost killed the fight.
> 
> Lewis and Tyson originally were set to meet April 6 in Las Vegas, but Nevada denied Tyson's request for a license following the New York brawl. When Memphis stepped forward it resuscitated the networks' negotiations.
> 
> "There were plenty of times when we thought it was crashing and burning and never would happen," Greenburg said. "The events of Jan. 22 almost ensured it never would happen.
> 
> "There were a lot of times I was willing to walk away from it because of the antics of the other fighter (Tyson). After Jan. 22 I said, 'This is ridiculous. I don't want to be a part of this.' When Memphis stepped forward we got the juices flowing and we set out to make it happen."


----------



## bballchump11

Another excellent article "Lewis-Tyson comes down to networking"



> Larkin also cast doubt, declaring Tyson would fight on HBO "when pork chops grow on the palm trees of Tel Aviv."
> 
> In the end, HBO backed down and, at last check, the palm trees of Tel Aviv were pork chop-free.
> 
> "Sometimes I shake my head in disbelief that we did it," Larkin said.
> 
> The reason is obvious. With perhaps as much as $150 million in gross revenue at stake, it was too hard to pass up. Plus, the public and media have clamored for the fight like no other in recent history. Finally, the networks began talking in early 2001.
> 
> "I believe HBO and Showtime knew that this fight had to get done, and they did it. It wasn't easy, but they did it," Tyson adviser Shelly Finkel said. "There was money to be made. Also, this was for the benefit of the fighters and the public. It would have reflected poorly on them if it didn't get done."
> 
> Greenburg said he always knew the fight loomed. "I saw it coming from a mile away," he said. "It's been exhausting. We set out with Showtime to make a groundbreaking deal in the rarest of circumstances, and we did."


----------



## DobyZhee

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Lifetime ban bet? If this fight happens in May I'm gone. If it doesn't you're gone? Just want to prove you're full of shit.


I'm in. Board be a lot better off without your extensive whining..


----------



## DobyZhee

Lol, this bet is like Manny Pacquiao vs 3K Battery..

Such a mismatch!!! Lol


----------



## Carpe Diem

Dan Rafael is looking bad right now as a journalist. He's looking very foolish with his one-sided inaccurate information that he gets from his sources, A.K.A puppeteer, Bob Arum. I don't know why more fans aren't calling him out. His sole agenda is to create an image of Team Pacquiao wanting the fight and team Floyd being against it. He wants people to believe that it's Floyd who doesn't want the fight, but now Pacquiao has came out and released the same statement that Floyd made last night. I really believe that Dan Rafeal and Steve Kim get paid by Arum to mislead the public when it comes to anything that involves Floyd and Manny.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> You'll like this article from 2002 about Lewis/Tyson, "LEWIS-TYSON? GETTING NETWORKS TO AGREE WAS TOUGH"
> 
> It took 15 months for HBO and Showtime to figure out the joint venture.


No one's questioning if it's hard to make the fight with the conflicting networks. Problem is, these issues are deeper than Showtime-HBO, especially since the networks have said they no longer have any issues. No one is saying they're waiting on the networks to resolve, now the issue is they're waiting on Mayweather and Pac to officially sign the contract. I'm noticing a trend here and it keeps circling right back to where we all started, which is Pac has signed, just waiting on Mayweather or Pac says he signed in reality he didn't. Wash and repeat for 2 months now.

I'm not saying the fight won't happen, I just highly doubt it happens in May


----------



## bballchump11

*Actual News*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567389732745641984


----------



## shaunster101

It's to tell amongst all the vagueness, but Pugmire has been as spot on as anyone in all of this so far.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

mrtony80 said:


> I have the same sickening feeling. I haven't been buying into the rumors too much, but not gonna lie...I thought that maybe an announcement would be made All Star Weekend. I just don't know what to think now. Fuck it. I'll just begrudgingly remain on the edge of my seat like everyone else.


I thought the interview could've went either way. Mayweather had his chance and was on one of the biggest platforms available to make an announcement.

What did we get? Nothing we already didn't know. Absolutely nothing.

But on the bright side, at least he broke that gag order. I haven't seen Floyd give a televised interview since the Showtime interview where he said "Cinco De Mayweather".


----------



## Powerpuncher

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm just not buying all the cryptic signs everyone is reading too much into; such as:
> 
> - A fight of this magnitude needs more time to make because of all the paperwork that goes into it
> - Floyd is purposely taking this long to announce the fight because XYZ
> - etc, etc
> 
> Canelo-FMJ
> ODLH- FMJ
> Tyson-Lewis
> 
> All of the above fights were the equivalent to Pac-Mayweather "at the time", regarding potentially the highest grossing fight in boxing history.
> 
> None of the above had a circus charade like this. Fights not happening fellas. At least not in May it's not


Tyson Lewis was cancelled/put back after Tyson bit Lennox's leg


----------



## quincy k

http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-requests-hefty-ped-penalty-mayweather-fight--87500

fortunately 5mm is nothing to floyd should he fail one of his PED tests again so hopefully this will not hold up him signing


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## BoxingGenius27

Lance Pugmire said the fight would be announced between 48-72 hours. That was almost 96 hours ago

It's a wrap fellas

Let's go back to talking about drug testing in 2009 :rofl:rofl


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Powerpuncher said:


> Tyson Lewis was cancelled/put back after Tyson bit Lennox's leg


Tyson-Lewis was not a 6 year circus


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> No one's questioning if it's hard to make the fight with the conflicting networks. Problem is, these issues are deeper than Showtime-HBO, especially since the networks have said they no longer have any issues. No one is saying they're waiting on the networks to resolve, now the issue is they're waiting on Mayweather and Pac to officially sign the contract. I'm noticing a trend here and it keeps circling right back to where we all started, which is Pac has signed, just waiting on Mayweather or Pac says he signed in reality he didn't. Wash and repeat for 2 months now.
> 
> I'm not saying the fight won't happen, I just highly doubt it happens in May


When did the networks say they had no issues? The only person who said that was Arum. Then within an hour after he said that, officials from HBO and Showtime said that it wasn't true and they didn't come to a deal yet.


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Lance Pugmire said the fight would be announced between 48-72 hours. That was almost 96 hours ago
> 
> It's a wrap fellas
> 
> Let's go back to talking about drug testing in 2009 :rofl:rofl


no he didn't....


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> When did the networks say they had no issues? The only person who said that was Arum. Then within an hour after he said that, officials from HBO and Showtime said that it wasn't true and they didn't come to a deal yet.


This was two weeks ago. You actually quoted me in this thread when this story broke saying how you were confused because the networks said there were no issues.

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/02/hbo-issues-statement-on-mayweather-pacquiao-negotiations/

Instead of seeing it a situation where theyâ€™re the ones blocking the fight from happening by them reportedly insisting on being the one that shows the replay of the fight rather than Showtime, the comment from HBO suggests that itâ€™s the fighters â€" and theyâ€™re management â€" who need to agree.

â€œWe are not an impediment to this fight. We stand ready to go. The principals need to agree to terms and come to a deal.â€ â€" @HBO boxing.


----------



## El-Terrible

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567389732745641984


Agreed, he's the only source worth following for truthful updates, that includes Esoinoza


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> This was two weeks ago. You actually quoted me in this thread when this story broke saying how you were confused because the networks said there were no issues.
> 
> http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/02/hbo-issues-statement-on-mayweather-pacquiao-negotiations/
> 
> Instead of seeing it a situation where theyâ€™re the ones blocking the fight from happening by them reportedly insisting on being the one that shows the replay of the fight rather than Showtime, the comment from HBO suggests that itâ€™s the fighters â€" and theyâ€™re management â€" who need to agree.
> 
> â€œWe are not an impediment to this fight. We stand ready to go. The principals need to agree to terms and come to a deal.â€ â€" @HBO boxing.


HBO was addressing rumors that they didn't want the fight to happen until 2016, so that Floyd would be a free agent. Saying you're done negotiating is different from saying you're not preventing the fight from happening.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563471871627493376The tweet is the more recent news


----------



## ElKiller

This thread has officially crossed over into a knit-circle gossip fest.


----------



## Tko6

bballchump11 said:


> HBO was addressing rumors that they didn't want the fight to happen until 2016, so that Floyd would be a free agent. Saying you're done negotiating is different from saying you're not preventing the fight from happening.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563471871627493376The tweet is the more recent news


I'm still mystified how Arum saying that there were 2 issues still to be resolved was interpreted as him saying that the networks had reached a deal. Arum is not involved with the network negotiations and there is no quote from him stating that the networks had reached full agreement. Associated Press pulled it from their ass from what I can see, we've both mentioned this before:

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/e9d6...her-pacquiao-tv-issues-resolved-others-remain


----------



## bballchump11

Tko6 said:


> I'm still mystified how Arum saying that there were 2 issues still to be resolved was interpreted as him saying that the networks had reached a deal. Arum is not involved with the network negotiations and there is no quote from him stating that the networks had reached full agreement. Associated Press pulled it from their ass from what I can see, we've both mentioned this before:
> 
> http://bigstory.ap.org/article/e9d6...her-pacquiao-tv-issues-resolved-others-remain


idk, you have to ask AP. Just because he's quote isn't there verbatim, doesn't mean that's just what the AP interpreted.



> Arum told The Associated Press that the rival networks have come to terms on an announcing team and other details for the pay-per-view blockbuster, and that talks this week have narrowed the remaining differences between the Mayweather and Pacquiao camps.


Yes they could have just assumed that's what Arum meant, or that's what Arum actually told them .


----------



## DobyZhee

Tko6 said:


> I'm still mystified how Arum saying that there were 2 issues still to be resolved was interpreted as him saying that the networks had reached a deal. Arum is not involved with the network negotiations and there is no quote from him stating that the networks had reached full agreement. Associated Press pulled it from their ass from what I can see, we've both mentioned this before:
> 
> http://bigstory.ap.org/article/e9d6...her-pacquiao-tv-issues-resolved-others-remain


Still waiting for Floyd's official "official" signature.

He's an idiot, he can hold a press conference and top rank would pay for it but he's gonna use Twitter


----------



## Tko6

bballchump11 said:


> idk, you have to ask AP. Just because he's quote isn't there verbatim, doesn't mean that's just what the AP interpreted.
> 
> Yes they could have just assumed that's what Arum meant, or that's what Arum actually told them .


I'm reluctant to take Bob Arum's side on anything, but he is clearly talking about 2 different negotiations here 'Arum told The Associated Press that the rival networks have come to terms on an announcing team and other details for the pay-per-view blockbuster, and that talks this week have narrowed the remaining differences between the Mayweather and Pacquiao camps.'

Until I see a direct quote from Arum stating that the networks reached a full agreement at any time, I'll give him a pass on this occasion. I thought AP were above grabbing headlines, but this looks like shoddy journalism to me.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-denies-contract-signing-confident-5-2-happens--87493

"The problem is to get Mayweather to say ok".

- Manny Pacquiao


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> no he didn't....


That's weird. I can't find the tweet.

Someone tweeted before the weekend that an announcement was imminent over the weekend within the next 48-72 hours


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> HBO was addressing rumors that they didn't want the fight to happen until 2016, so that Floyd would be a free agent. Saying you're done negotiating is different from saying you're not preventing the fight from happening.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563471871627493376The tweet is the more recent news


There was another quote where the networks said they resolved their issues.

Not to mention everything in the media has been circling around the fighters. No one has been mentioning the networks as of late


----------



## bballchump11

Tko6 said:


> I'm reluctant to take Bob Arum's side on anything, but he is clearly talking about 2 different negotiations here 'Arum told The Associated Press that the rival networks have come to terms on an announcing team and other details for the pay-per-view blockbuster, and that talks this week have narrowed the remaining differences between the Mayweather and Pacquiao camps.'
> 
> Until I see a direct quote from Arum stating that the networks reached a full agreement at any time, I'll give him a pass on this occasion. I thought AP were above grabbing headlines, but this looks like shoddy journalism to me.


I see why you would think that since that's one of the few quotes from Arum in the article. The AP were the original people to interview Arum and I'm sure they talked long enough for them to get more than a couple of quotes. Instead of writing out everything he said verbatim, they could have just wrote that Arum told them this or that.

Of course, neither of us really know. I love the FightHype, and sometimes boxingscene and ringtv interviews because they'll show you the whole transcript of the conversation. On the Ropes radio is good with that also.

In any case, this isn't about Arum. I posted that to highlight the the networks both claimed that they weren't done negotiating


----------



## Tko6

BoxingGenius27 said:


> There was another quote where the networks said they resolved their issues.
> 
> Not to mention everything in the media has been circling around the fighters. No one has been mentioning the networks as of late


Googling 'HBO Showtime' reveals absolutely nothing since Feb 6th, which is a bit of a mystery in itself.


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> That's weird. I can't find the tweet.
> 
> Someone tweeted before the weekend that an announcement was imminent over the weekend within the next 48-72 hours


yeah Lance was vocal about how there will be no announcement during the weekend. And I do remember somebody saying it was imminent, but they were probably just some guy referencing that Telegraph.co.uk site


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> yeah Lance was vocal about how there will be no announcement during the weekend. *And I do remember somebody saying it was imminent*, but they were probably just some guy referencing that Telegraph.co.uk site


Thank you, so I do know I'm not going crazy lol

I've been looking for that tweet high and low and can't find shit. They probably deleted it; whoever it was.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Tko6 said:


> Googling 'HBO Showtime' reveals absolutely nothing since Feb 6th, which is a bit of a mystery in itself.


When I hear HBO say "they're not an impediment and the fighters need to resolve their issue", that tells me everything is resolved because if it wasn't, well, they would be an impediment, right?

Unless HBO is saying, "don't worry about us, when you guys confirm to fight, we'll be ready. But in the meantime we're still working the deal". Something along those lines.


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> There was another quote where the networks said they resolved their issues.
> 
> Not to mention everything in the media has been circling around the fighters. No one has been mentioning the networks as of late


Espinoza said this 10 days ago, but we haven't gotten much news recently from anybody

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563571936417284096
To quote an old post



bballchump11 said:


> Exactly how I feel
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566387583714738176
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566384954204909568
> Micheal Koncz - "I'm not going to speak about the specifics of the negotiations because I'm working on getting the fight made"


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> Espinoza said this 10 days ago, but we haven't gotten much news recently from anybody
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563571936417284096
> To quote an old post


It said it was imminent during All Star weekend within 48-72 hours. Something along those lines


----------



## Tko6

This Saturday leaves 10 weeks until May 2nd, and if memory serves, isn't the last week before the fight usually light training only? Does that count as part of the 8 weeks?


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> It said it was imminent during All Star weekend within 48-72 hours. Something along those lines


was it just this article? http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...yweather-agree-160m-Las-Vegas-mega-fight.html


----------



## Mrboogie23

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/mayweather-pacquiao-5-million-fine-failed-drug-test-279281


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> was it just this article? http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...yweather-agree-160m-Las-Vegas-mega-fight.html


:rofl:rofl

That's exactly what it was, this article. I knew I read it somewhere. I think someone tweeted a quote from this article

But then again, I've read so many articles, quotes. tweets, etc within the last few days, I'm drained.

That's my queue


----------



## bballchump11

*More news*

http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao...-87505?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

by Edward Chaykovsky

If and when an announcement is made, Manny Pacquiao says there is an agreement between both sides that Floyd Mayweather Jr. will be the one to make it. The two sides are negotiating the terms and many are expecting that a deal will be made or fall apart in the coming days.

In recent years, Mayweather has announced his fights on the social networks. The target date is May 2nd at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas.

The negotiations intensified when Mayweather and Pacquiao meet face to face a few weeks ago in Miami, when both boxers attended an NBA game between the Heat and the Bucks. After the game, they met at Pacquiao's hotel suite for over an hour. Two weeks later, Mayweather reached out to Pacquiao on the phone to discuss the fight details.

"We just talked that this fight needs to happen. The negotiation is ongoing. He said he wants the fight to happen. Actually, we both agreed on everything. Maybe we should just wait for the announcement so we dont violate anything as agreed, we don't have the right to announce it," Pacquiao said to reporters.

According to Pacquiao, everything has been agreed upon between the fighters. But reportedly there are still some loose ends that need to be tied up between the networks, HBO/Time Warner (who have Pacquiao) and Showtime/CBS (who have Mayweather).


----------



## BoxingGenius27

So we're right back to where we were Feb 2nd when supposedly "everyone" agreed but were waiting on the networks....

How much you wanna bet HBO makes a statement saying they're not stopping the fight and we'll wash and repeat the sequence?

I feel like Bill Murray from Groundhog Day


----------



## BoxingGenius27

"Mayweather will be the one to announce the fight".

Just as I thought, when Floyd wants to fight, they'll fight


----------



## Cableaddict

I heard the only stumbling block left is the size of the gloves: 

Manny wants to wear Reyes, but Floyd is insisting he wear 16 oz trainers.


----------



## genaro g

The fight is on. We will get an announcement by Friday.


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> "Mayweather will be the one to announce the fight".
> 
> Just as I thought, when Floyd wants to fight, they'll fight


This is what has been the deal forever now. Not just for this fight either.



Cableaddict said:


> I heard the only stumbling block left is the size of the gloves:
> 
> Manny wants to wear Reyes, but Floyd is insisting he wear 16 oz trainers.


hehehe, so clever
"According to the Pacquiao side, everything was agreed to, including the gloves and drug testing. As far as the gloves go, each fighter would be able to select his own brand of 8-ounce gloves. Mayweather typically wears Grant gloves and Pacquiao fights in Cleto Reyes."


----------



## BoxingGenius27

I'm hearing reports that Koncz is reaching out to Khan


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> This is what has been the deal forever now. Not just for this fight either.


Exactly. If Floyd wanted to announce the fight in December, we would've had a fight in December. {insert month} fight is on if Floyd approves.

This is why everyone is blaming Floyd


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Exactly. If Floyd wanted to announce the fight in December, we would've had a fight in December. {insert month} fight is on if Floyd approves.
> 
> This is why everyone is blaming Floyd


What does Floyd have to do with the networks not finishing the broadcast deal?


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> What does Floyd have to do with the networks not finishing the broadcast deal?


HBO says there's no problem. Or nothing that will stop the fight from happening once the fighters agree


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> What does Floyd have to do with the networks not finishing the broadcast deal?


Floyd says it's gonna be in May, then it's gonna be in May.

He's just delaying the inevitable knockout.

The Dave Aldridge interview was very telling.

Mayweather doing his job keeping the suckers in suspense


----------



## DobyZhee

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm hearing reports that Koncz is reaching out to Khan


Cool story bro


----------



## BoxingGenius27

DobyZhee said:


> Cool story bro


http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-denies-contract-signing-confident-5-2-happens--87493

In a brief text message, Koncz said "I have spoken to Amir's people a couple of times".


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> HBO says there's no problem. Or nothing that will stop the fight from happening once the fighters agree


lol Pacquiao just said otherwise, that both he and Mayweather have agreed and the networks are closing on a deal.

Look man, I think you're working your brain too hard on this. Here's how I interpreted this:

Mayweather and Pacquiao have agreed on everything, but Pacquiao doesn't want to spill the beans yet because everybody has agreed that Mayweather would be the one to announce it. The networks still have a little ways to go to finalize everything, but they should be done in the next few days. If I had to guess, we'll get an announcement Thursday or Friday.

I'm basing the above on what Pacquiao, Lance Pugmire and other sources from the past have said.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> What does Floyd have to do with the networks not finishing the broadcast deal?


http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-denies-contract-signing-confident-5-2-happens--87493

According to Pacquiao, "The problem is to get Mayweather to say okay".


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> lol Pacquiao just said otherwise, that both he and Mayweather have agreed and the networks are closing on a deal.
> 
> Look man, I think you're working your brain too hard on this. Here's how I interpreted this:
> 
> Mayweather and Pacquiao have agreed on everything, but Pacquiao doesn't want to spill the beans yet because everybody has agreed that Mayweather would be the one to announce it. The networks still have a little ways to go to finalize everything, but they should be done in the next few days. If I had to guess, we'll get an announcement Thursday or Friday.
> 
> I'm basing the above on what Pacquiao, Lance Pugmire and other sources from the past have said.


http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-denies-contract-signing-confident-5-2-happens--87493

According to Pacquiao, "The problem is to get Mayweather to say okay".

How did you miss this quote?


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-denies-contract-signing-confident-5-2-happens--87493
> 
> According to Pacquiao, "The problem is to get Mayweather to say okay".


well once HBO and Showtime finish the broadcast deal, and the contracts are written up, hopefully Floyd will sign


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-denies-contract-signing-confident-5-2-happens--87493
> 
> According to Pacquiao, "The problem is to get Mayweather to say okay".
> 
> How did you miss this quote?


I read it and still came to the same conclusion I already had.


----------



## el mosquito

boxing fans being taken on a joy ride


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> I read it and still came to the same conclusion I already had.


Boxingscene also says that they agreed on the "salient" points, which is what we already knew (i.e. blood testing, location, date, gloves, etc). This has been agreed for over two months now. But what about the other points that Koncz and Arum said they didn't agree on.

I'm just saying, if you're going to quote Pacquiao, why pick and choose what you believe and what you don't believe?

If I'm being honest, this whole negotiation is just one massive cluster fuck lol

The fighters have agreed on the salient points since day 1. The facts are Pac says the networks have to resolve issues and Mayweather has to say ok. That's one side, but the other side is HBO is saying they're no impediment to the fight not happening, but the fighters need to agree.


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Boxingscene also says that they agreed on the "salient" points, which is what we already knew (i.e. blood testing, location, date, gloves, etc). This has been agreed for over two months now. But what about the other points that Koncz and Arum said they didn't agree on.
> 
> I'm just saying, if you're going to quote Pacquiao, why pick and choose what you believe and what you don't believe?
> 
> If I'm being honest, this whole negotiation is just one massive cluster fuck lol
> 
> The fighters have agreed on the salient points since day 1. The facts are Pac says the networks have to resolve issues and Mayweather has to say ok. That's one side, but the other side is HBO is saying they're no impediment to the fight not happening, but the fighters need to agree.


I'm not picking and choosing. Pacquiao isn't saying anything new. Of course he's waiting on Mayweather, because Floyd has the last word and is the one who will announce the fight. Floyd can't do any of that if the negotiations aren't over yet.

So once the negotiations are actually over, then I'll start worrying about Floyd, but they aren't. And HBO/Showtime said even more recently that they haven't came to a deal yet.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> I'm not picking and choosing. Pacquiao isn't saying anything knew. Of course he's waiting on Mayweather, because Floyd has the last word and is the one who will announce the fight. Floyd can't do any of that if the negotiations aren't over yet.
> 
> So once the negotiations are actually over, then I'll start worrying about Floyd, but they aren't. And HBO/Showtime said even more recently that they haven't came to a deal yet.


You quoted Dan Rafael as saying HBO/Showtime haven't come to a deal. Do you have anything from HBO backing that up? I can't even say Showtime because all Espinoza says is negotiations still pending, which could literally mean anything.

Team Pacquiao has said they've agreed to everything and all of Mayweather's demands since day 1; two months ago. Are you saying the networks have been holding things up this entire time despite HBO saying they're not an impediment?


----------



## BoxingGenius27

I've also heard that the agreement gets changed every time Team Pac agrees. Maybe this is what Pac means when he says "The problem is getting Floyd to say okay".


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> You quoted Dan Rafael as saying HBO/Showtime haven't come to a deal. Do you have anything from HBO backing that up? I can't even say Showtime because all Espinoza says is negotiations still pending, which could literally mean anything.
> 
> Team Pacquiao has said they've agreed to everything and all of Mayweather's demands since day 1; two months ago. Are you saying the networks have been holding things up this entire time despite HBO saying they're not an impediment?


Arum said both networks agreed. Dan Rafeal called HBO and Showtime and both said a deal wasn't done yet.

All in order

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563466374178422785

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563471871627493376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563478733173305344
and I don't know what Pacquiao means, but the way I see it is that in the past, he said "I agreed to everything". This time he's saying "Me and Mayweather have agreed on everything". That's what stood out to me. Even if it's not true, I'm not worried because I figured any remaining issues would get sorted this week


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> Arum said both networks agreed. Dan Rafeal called HBO and Showtime and both said a deal wasn't done yet.


I never even knew Arum said the networks agreed.

My statement was solely on what HBO said which was:

http://www.mlive.com/mayweather/index.ssf/2015/02/hbo_we_are_not_an_impediment_t.html

"We are not an impediment to this fight," the statement read. "We stand ready to go. The principals need to agree to terms and come to a deal."


----------



## 2manyusernames

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao...-87505?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> by Edward Chaykovsky
> 
> If and when an announcement is made, Manny Pacquiao says there is an agreement between both sides that Floyd Mayweather Jr. will be the one to make it. The two sides are negotiating the terms and many are expecting that a deal will be made or fall apart in the coming days.
> 
> In recent years, Mayweather has announced his fights on the social networks. The target date is May 2nd at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas.
> 
> The negotiations intensified when Mayweather and Pacquiao meet face to face a few weeks ago in Miami, when both boxers attended an NBA game between the Heat and the Bucks. After the game, they met at Pacquiao's hotel suite for over an hour. Two weeks later, Mayweather reached out to Pacquiao on the phone to discuss the fight details.
> 
> "We just talked that this fight needs to happen. The negotiation is ongoing. He said he wants the fight to happen. Actually, we both agreed on everything. Maybe we should just wait for the announcement so we dont violate anything as agreed, we don't have the right to announce it," Pacquiao said to reporters.
> 
> According to Pacquiao, everything has been agreed upon between the fighters. But reportedly there are still some loose ends that need to be tied up between the networks, HBO/Time Warner (who have Pacquiao) and Showtime/CBS (who have Mayweather).


Probably on that Shotz website huh?


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I never even knew Arum said the networks agreed.
> 
> My statement was solely on what HBO said which was:
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/mayweather/index.ssf/2015/02/hbo_we_are_not_an_impediment_t.html
> 
> "We are not an impediment to this fight," the statement read. "We stand ready to go. The principals need to agree to terms and come to a deal."


yes yes, I know of that quote and it was a couple days after they confirmed that they didn't finish a deal with Showtime yet


----------



## bballchump11

2manyusernames said:


> Probably on that Shotz website huh?


yep, which is why he's so adamant on announcing the fight himself since he's an investor in shots


----------



## chibelle

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Exactly. If Floyd wanted to announce the fight in December, we would've had a fight in December. {insert month} fight is on if Floyd approves.
> 
> This is why everyone is blaming Floyd


The more Floyd demands the more it is obvious that the fight has always been in his term, thus always have been dependent on him.

It has always been up to Floyd if the fight was/is going to happen. Never really about drug test, Arum, Pac signing to TMT, etc.

My only fear is Espinoza may want to drag this out to make Arum/Pac walk away. That way he saves his job ("Hey Les, it is not my fault. Arum walked away") and allow him to keep working with Floyd/Haymon.

But the May 2nd fight date is going to make it tough.

We will see who blinks first.


----------



## 2manyusernames

bballchump11 said:


> yep, which is why he's so adamant on announcing the fight himself since he's an investor in shots


That's what I'm thinking. That's where he posted the hotel room video (oooh err missus), so he'll probably do the same with the announcement.


----------



## 2manyusernames

chibelle said:


> The more Floyd demands the more it is obvious that the fight has always been in his term, thus always have been dependent on him.
> 
> It has always been up to Floyd if the fight was/is going to happen. Never really about drug test, Arum, Pac signing to TMT, etc.
> 
> My only fear is Espinoza may want to drag this out to make Arum/Pac walk away. That way he saves his job ("Hey Les, it is not my fault. Arum walked away") and allow him to keep working with Floyd/Haymon.
> 
> But the May 2nd fight date is going to make it tough.
> 
> We will see who blinks first.


I said it before, but I'll say it again. When the fight gets announced, the headlines will be "Floyd Agrees to Fight Manny" not the other way round. But let's face it; Floyd CAN call the shots. He is in the driving seat. What he says goes. Wouldn't you if you were in the same position? I certainly would.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

DobyZhee said:


> I'm in. Board be a lot better off without your extensive whining..


You better keep your word too you worthless little shit. This isn't like your good bye thread. You better keep your fucking word.


----------



## 2manyusernames

Bjj_Boxer said:


> You better keep your word too you worthless little shit. *This isn't like your good bye thread.* You better keep your fucking word.


:lol:


----------



## DobyZhee

Bjj_Boxer said:


> You better keep your word too you worthless little shit. This isn't like your good bye thread. You better keep your fucking word.


Why would you bet against Floyd? You're a fuckin idiot.


----------



## DobyZhee

DobyZhee said:


> Why would you bet against Floyd to not make the fight?You're a fuckin idiot.


----------



## El-Terrible

For those that bet against this fight happening, I would have agreed maybe 2-3 weeks ago, but now? This looks so far down the road with so much time and effort put in, that I would find it hard to believe anyone walks away unless someone moves the goalposts in a drastic manner i.e. Mayweather asks for 70% at the last minute.

Arum wants to do it, no doubt about that now. Floyd appears to want to - I say appears because I believe the only reason this has come about is due to pressure from Showtime and pressure from Canelo for his May 2 date. But he appears to be bought into it now, so he's in. Showtime and HBO are in. Pacquiao has always been in IMO.

So those betting it won't happen, you're not basing this on the noises we're hearing - this is all based on a belief Floyd will do his usual and scupper things. I think in this situation, Floyd doesn't have as much say as he likes to think.

I'm sure it's a matter of hours now before an announcement

In terms of an announcement, if FLoyd does it on Twitter/Shotz it's so lame. You would think there would be a press conference, they fly Manny out, and both walk in from opposite ends of the stage for a stare out with no one else, then they move apart and the fight is announced with promoters and trainers coming on stage. The attending press would lap it up! Instead it'll be a lame tweet because Floyd wants to be the first to annouce it :rolleyes


----------



## DobyZhee

El-Terrible said:


> For those that bet against this fight happening, I would have agreed maybe 2-3 weeks ago, but now? This looks so far down the road with so much time and effort put in, that I would find it hard to believe anyone walks away unless someone moves the goalposts in a drastic manner i.e. Mayweather asks for 70% at the last minute.
> 
> Arum wants to do it, no doubt about that now. Floyd appears to want to - I say appears because I believe the only reason this has come about is due to pressure from Showtime and pressure from Canelo for his May 2 date. But he appears to be bought into it now, so he's in. Showtime and HBO are in. Pacquiao has always been in IMO.
> 
> So those betting it won't happen, you're not basing this on the noises we're hearing - this is all based on a belief Floyd will do his usual and scupper things. I think in this situation, Floyd doesn't have as much say as he likes to think.
> 
> I'm sure it's a matter of hours now before an announcement
> 
> In terms of an announcement, if FLoyd does it on Twitter/Shotz it's so lame. You would think there would be a press conference, they fly Manny out, and both walk in from opposite ends of the stage for a stare out with no one else, then they move apart and the fight is announced with promoters and trainers coming on stage. The attending press would lap it up! Instead it'll be a lame tweet because Floyd wants to be the first to annouce it :rolleyes


Just hold a press conference..

Twitter is gay


----------



## Powerpuncher

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Tyson-Lewis was not a 6 year circus


Actually it definitely was a 6 year circus, Tyson vacated his belt in '96 when Lennox was his mandatory and they fought 6 years later


----------



## Lester1583

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Tyson-Lewis was not a 6 year circus





Powerpuncher said:


> Actually it definitely was a 6 year circus, Tyson vacated his belt in '96 when Lennox was his mandatory and they fought 6 years later


First talk of Hagler - Leonard traces back to 1982.

People are spoiled by superfights today.

As Harry Wills used to say - a superfight is a fight that will never happen.


----------



## quincy k

Lester1583 said:


> First talk of Hagler - Leonard traces back to 1982.
> 
> People are spoiled by superfights today.
> 
> As Harry Wills used to say - a superfight is a fight that will never happen.


superfights happen on a regular basis in the UFC. when dana says that you fight, you fight.

none of this fuken garbage you see here.

how in the world does floyd still have the wbc 154 belt? ward the 168 wba belt? cotto the wbc 160 belt?

these guys should all be stripped


----------



## El-Terrible

quincy k said:


> superfights happen on a regular basis in the UFC. when dana says that you fight, you fight.
> 
> none of this fuken garbage you see here.
> 
> how in the world does floyd still have the wbc 154 belt? ward the 168 wba belt? cotto the wbc 160 belt?
> 
> these guys should all be stripped


To be fair Cotto has just won the belt, and should probably be allowed an optional mandatory as the lineal champ, regardless of Martinez' condition.
But take your point on Ward and Mayweather


----------



## bballchump11

*Pacquiao: Mayweather wants the fight to push through*

http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-mayweather-wants-fight-push-through--87516



> Manila - WBO welterweight champion Manny Pacquiao told local reporters that a much-anticipated fight with WBC/WBA champion Floyd Mayweather Jr. was "near" after both fighters agreed on all of the major points.
> 
> "(The fight) is near. The negotiations are nearly finished," Pacquiao said. "We agreed that this fight has to happen. We are ironing out the kinks. He (Mayweather) said he wants the fight to push through."
> 
> Boxing fans have for years been clamouring for a showdown between Pacquiao and Mayweather, the two "best pound-for-pound" fighters of their generation.
> 
> Pacquiao is 57-5 with two draws and 38 knockouts, while Mayweather is 47-0 with 26 knockouts.
> 
> In his comments on Monday, Pacquiao declined to say how much the deal would be worth and gave few other details. However he said a rematch clause in the contract was unlikely.
> 
> Pacquiao's promoter, Bob Arum, last month ignited buzz over the fight occurring in Las Vegas in May when he said negotiations in the contracts had been "narrowed down to extraordinarily small points".
> 
> Among the many factors that have prevented the two from getting into the ring in the past was a demand by Mayweather for a bigger share of the fight's revenues.
> 
> Another issue that needed to be resolved was the fighters' contracts with rival television networks. Mayweather is contracted to Showtime while Pacquiao has a deal with HBO. But there is a precedent. The last time Showtime and HBO made such a deal was for a Mike Tyson-Lennox Lewis matchup in 2002.


It's only a matter of time guys


----------



## 2manyusernames

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-mayweather-wants-fight-push-through--87516
> 
> It's only a matter of time guys


I was expecting to log on today and see it announced, that's how close we are. Shame that Abraham dude will be banned forever when it does.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Not trying to rain on anyone's parade, but why wait til after the biggest stages (i.e. Super Bowl and NBA All Star) to only announce the fight less than a week later?

That's two big missed opportunities just to announce the fight on a normal day?

First it was Floyd is waiting for the Super Bowl, then it was the All Star game and now it's he wants to do it on shotz.

I want to see the fight just like any other boxing fan, but these conspiracy theories should be null and void. I just don't see this thing happening. I've heard reports that the fight should be signed any day now for over 2 months. I just don't see it happening


----------



## bballchump11

2manyusernames said:


> I was expecting to log on today and see it announced, that's how close we are. Shame that Abraham dude will be banned forever when it does.


lol foreal, he kept saying how he bet his house and his life that the fight wouldn't happen. Now he's bet around $200 dollars that it wouldn't. Very questionable decisions



BoxingGenius27 said:


> Not trying to rain on anyone's parade, but why wait til after the biggest stages (i.e. Super Bowl and NBA All Star) to only announce the fight less than a week later?
> 
> That's two big missed opportunities just to announce a fight on a normal day?
> 
> First it was Floyd is waiting for the Super Bowl, then it was the All Star game and now it's he wants to do it on shotz.
> 
> I want to see the fight just like any other boxing fan, but these conspiracy theories should be null and void. I just don't see this thing happening. I've head reports that the fight should be signed any day now for over 2 months. I just don't see it happening


Floyd was planning on doing it on shots the whole time and it has been reported as so. Every major reporter also shot down any idea of an annoucement being on the Superbowl or allstar weekend. Dan Rafeal jokes about it everyday on twitter.


----------



## bjl12

2manyusernames said:


> I was expecting to log on today and see it announced, that's how close we are. Shame that Abraham dude will be banned forever when it does.


If it does happen it will be in the afternoon. Remember where Floyd lives it is -3:00 hours...and his schedule is crazy. If it was announced, I'd expect a 3-4-5PM announcement or even an early evening announcement.


----------



## El-Terrible

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd was planning on doing it on shots the whole time and it has been reported as so. Every major reporter also shot down any idea of an annoucement being on the Superbowl or allstar weekend. Dan Rafeal jokes about it everyday on twitter.


That's incredibly lame - they should be sneaking Pacquiao out of the Phillipines in a covert op, using the SAS if needed to keep it quiet, and then surprising the world with them both walking into a press conference in an epic staredown.

But instead it'll be on some lame app that floyd has put some money into :rolleyes


----------



## 2manyusernames

bjl12 said:


> If it does happen it will be in the afternoon. Remember where Floyd lives it is -3:00 hours...and his schedule is crazy. If it was announced, I'd expect a 3-4-5PM announcement or even an early evening announcement.


That's a good point. Moreover, Floyd's sleeping pattern is like nobody else's. He doesn't go to sleep until the morning, and wakes up in the afternoon. So it could be a late afternoon announcement. Does anyone know what time of day he posted the Shots video of the hotel meeting? Wait, I'm falling into the trap of overanalyzing everything!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

quincy k said:


> superfights happen on a regular basis in the UFC. when dana says that you fight, you fight.


Welcome to talking out your arse and horseshit promotion. No they don't. Silva vs. GSP didn't happen, Silva vs. Jones didn't happen, Jones vs. Cain hasn't happened, Fedor vs. Brock didn't happen, Rousey vs. Cyborg hasn't happened, Aldo vs. Pettis hasn't happened. The only 'superfight' that ever happened was Penn vs. GSP, and I don't even know if that counts when they already fought and Penn commonly fought at welterweight.

So it's not just a boxing thing.


----------



## quincy k

El-Terrible said:


> To be fair Cotto has just won the belt, and should probably be allowed an optional mandatory as the lineal champ, regardless of Martinez' condition.
> But take your point on Ward and Mayweather


cotto won the belt last june. even if he announced a fight tomorrow three months is a normal camp for a fight that has not been in negotiations

that is about one year before his first title defense

horrible


----------



## quincy k

Nyanners :sad5 said:


> Welcome to talking out your arse and horseshit promotion. No they don't. Silva vs. GSP didn't happen, Silva vs. Jones didn't happen, Jones vs. Cain hasn't happened, Fedor vs. Brock didn't happen, Rousey vs. Cyborg hasn't happened, Aldo vs. Pettis hasn't happened. The only 'superfight' that ever happened was Penn vs. GSP, and I don't even know if that counts when they already fought and Penn commonly fought at welterweight.
> 
> So it's not just a boxing thing.


other than fedor/brock, who were in different promotions(ufc/strikeforce), all those potential fights that you are mentioning are between fighters that are/were fighting at different weight classes.

did you even think before you posted?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

quincy k said:


> other than fedor/brock, who were in different promotions(ufc/strikeforce), all those potential fights that you are mentioning are between fighters that are/were fighting at different weight classes.
> 
> did you even think before you posted?


Weight's got nothing to do with it, UFC's elite and must see fights generally have been in different weight divisions but that doesn't rule it out or stop a catchweight fight or someone moving up. That's because UFC's module is one world champion in each division, so the 'superfights' to be made are usually both champions, but even taking away from that factor, UFC's not any more better at making same weight super fights because they're also an in house promotion who have never dealt particularly well with competition, outside of PRIDE who they really only dealt with by sponsoring Liddell in the GP.

ANYWAY, your point was 'superfights happen on a regular basis in the UFC'. No they don't. At all, that's a completely ridiculous comment because UFC's system is different as they have one world champion and control all the talent, and still that doesn't mean they get the fights together that people see because time has shown they've been just as bad at getting the fights together people want to see, you're just getting mixed up by weight and don't see that it's because of their module, weight is *never* something that comes into issue when they're a division a part and have campaigned there, or their skills are so good that they can move up if it makes financial sense.

'When Dana says you fight, you fight' :lol: Yeah because that worked well with Jon Jones against Chael Sonnen originally, didn't it?

Anyway onto boxing, this is not something that's so different with MMA. They're different companies and promotions, and Boxing, like MMA and Wrestling, are franchises where the promoters are unable to work together because they can make profit without an outsider party. I just completely took disagreement with your comments on superfights happening in UFC, because an MMA fan, it's just not true. NONE of the fights that people want to see are happening. The UK feels the wrath, MMA is the same, nobody wants to fight because promoters are greedy cunts and the fighters are calling their shots and the belts and championship titles are fragmented.

I mean if you're going to talk about these superfights that UFC regularly schedule, I'd be all ears for some examples. If a superfight classifies as a logical division where same weight fighters operate a simple ranking system where champion fights #1 and such on and THAT's a superfight? Boy, combat sports has fell far...


----------



## quincy k

Nyanners :sad5 said:


> Weight's got nothing to do with it, UFC's elite and must see fights generally have been in different weight divisions but that doesn't rule it out or stop a catchweight fight or someone moving up. That's because UFC's module is one world champion in each division, so the 'superfights' to be made are usually both champions, but even taking away from that factor, UFC's not any more better at making same weight super fights because they're also an in house promotion who have never dealt particularly well with competition, outside of PRIDE who they really only dealt with by sponsoring Liddell in the GP.
> 
> ANYWAY, your point was 'superfights happen on a regular basis in the UFC'. No they don't. At all, that's a completely ridiculous comment because UFC's system is different as they have one world champion and control all the talent, and still that doesn't mean they get the fights together that people see because time has shown they've been just as bad at getting the fights together people want to see, you're just getting mixed up by weight and don't see that it's because of their module, weight is *never* something that comes into issue when they're a division a part and have campaigned there, or their skills are so good that they can move up if it makes financial sense.
> 
> 'When Dana says you fight, you fight' :lol: Yeah because that worked well with Jon Jones against Chael Sonnen originally, didn't it?
> 
> Anyway onto boxing, this is not something that's so different with MMA. They're different companies and promotions, and Boxing, like MMA and Wrestling, are franchises where the promoters are unable to work together because they can make profit without an outsider party. I just completely took disagreement with your comments on superfights happening in UFC, because an MMA fan, it's just not true. NONE of the fights that people want to see are happening. The UK feels the wrath, MMA is the same, nobody wants to fight because promoters are greedy cunts and the fighters are calling their shots and the belts and championship titles are fragmented.
> 
> I mean if you're going to talk about these superfights that UFC regularly schedule, I'd be all ears for some examples. If a superfight classifies as a logical division where same weight fighters operate a simple ranking system where champion fights #1 and such on and THAT's a superfight? Boy, combat sports has fell far...


can you name a prospective super fight in the ufc, with opponents in their respective weight classes where one opponent is not coming up or going down some 15 pounds, that has not happened in the last three years?

because i dont want to sit here and list all the super fights that have happened


----------



## TeddyL

quincy k said:


> other than fedor/brock, who were in different promotions(ufc/strikeforce), all those potential fights that you are mentioning are between fighters that are/were fighting at different weight classes.
> 
> did you even think before you posted?


the biggest thing you are forgetting is that, anyone who follows sports knows who Mayweather and Pacquaio are.. and will know about this fight. I am a big sports fan.. and I don't recognise a SINGLE NAME of the fighters you two just listed as being 'superfights'


----------



## quincy k

TeddyL said:


> the biggest thing you are forgetting is that, anyone who follows sports knows who Mayweather and Pacquaio are.. and will know about this fight. I am a big sports fan.. and I don't recognise a SINGLE NAME of the fighters you two just listed as being 'superfights'


im not doubting that everyone knows paq and floyd

what im saying is that for those familiar with mixed martial arts youll be hard pressed to find a fan that will argue the fact that the best fighters dont always fight the best fighters

the ufc is building up a guy named conar mcgregor with some careful matchmaking but the fuk if this guy is going to tell dana white, frankie edgar or jose aldo that he wont fight them unless he gets 60/40 split, USADA testing and the fight in ireland


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

TeddyL said:


> the biggest thing you are forgetting is that, anyone who follows sports knows who Mayweather and Pacquaio are.. and will know about this fight. I am a big sports fan.. and I don't recognise a SINGLE NAME of the fighters you two just listed as being 'superfights'


Well for one, that's because you're not an MMA fan, so why would you? MMA is not culturally as significant as boxing because it hasn't got the lineage and history, nor is it generally as respected and a lot of people still see it as barbaric or gay.

I guess it comes down to definition of what you think is a superfight. I think it's when an elite ATG fighter fights another, or a historic encounter for whatever reason. One that could be considered a dream fight in discussion had they been unable to meet during their careers. Mayweather/Pacquiao unquestionably is that, but because of the UFC's module, their 'elite' fighters are separated by division or promotion, due to them having one champion. That's still not an excuse to me in difference, superfights don't 'happen regularly' in UFC, I'd argue there hasn't been a relative one since at least Penn/GSP. What they have is a useful ranking system where the guy who makes the most money (or if they're a top contender who's either been there long enough to warrant a title shot on at least an FS1/2 card) fights the champion. I wouldn't regard those as superfights, and I think it'd be a very sad statement where the champions in UFC fighting their contenders classifies at all as a 'superfight'. With boxing it's a little bit different with fragmented titles, rival networks and promotions who don't do business together.

In the UFC, there's no path like in boxing. In boxing, two guys can operate in the same area, work the same circuit, capture different titles and never fight each other. The ladder and rankings are different to UFC where it's a single rankings table from champion to top contender, the only difference is when they slot an undeserving fighter who makes money in the top contender position instead of the genuine challenger, which is understandable.

In UFC you can't have two fighters in the same division making their way up the rankings together and then they split off unless one of them leaves the division, they have to fight, ergo no 'superfight'. In boxing, it's different.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

quincy k said:


> im not doubting that everyone knows paq and floyd
> 
> what im saying is that for those familiar with mixed martial arts youll be hard pressed to find a fan that will argue the fact that the best fighters dont always fight the best fighters
> 
> the ufc is building up a guy named conar mcgregor with some careful matchmaking but the fuk if this guy is going to tell dana white, frankie edgar or jose aldo that he wont fight them unless he gets 60/40 split, USADA testing and the fight in ireland


I don't disagree with that, I just wouldn't consider them superfights, and that's what I take issue with, that's all. Dana is not the go ahead on everything, he's the puppet promoter infront of the screen, not the brains behind the whole operation or even the matchmaker. It's more down to the UFC's weight division and one championship thing, so in boxing's terms that would be the alphabet organizations and the amount of divisions to compete in. UFC have a lot less of a complicated system than boxing does.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Nyanners :sad5 said:


> Weight's got nothing to do with it


Stopped reading right there. Dumbest shit I've read all week. That's like saying Floyd should fight Ward because that's a big fight. You serious?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Stopped reading right there. Dumbest shit I've read all week. That's like saying Floyd should fight Ward because that's a big fight. You serious?


Then either read the full post or shut the fuck up assuming because that's ridiculous and not the point I was getting at. I was saying that's not a reason to disregard UFC's 'superfights' as being different weights, as if that's that much different to Floyd/Pacquiao. If you'd read the rest of that post, you would of seen I touched on the importance of weight in UFC and why their superfights are in different divisions. Floyd/Pacquiao is a superfight because of their status before the fight was even made and the fact that this wasn't a planned streamlined fight between two guys in the same division rising up and ducking each other like Gamboa/Lopez, Price/Fury, Rigo/Loma, any other examples of two guys in the same division who didn't fight. This is different.

There's an importance to this fight that transcends weight or even boxing, nobody has been predicting Floyd/Pacquiao or even talking about the possibility to that fight until Pacquiao beat De La Hoya/Hatton. It's not simply a fight which didn't happen because they went their own ways in a division and seperated, it's as much because of Floyd's record, resume and history as Pacquiao's, its not comparible to UFC's method of 'champion fights top contender' and so on because Pacquiao/Floyd's path to each other is so much more richer. Like, this isn't a fight that lends to the future of the division, like Frampton and Quigg, it's a fight where both men were arguably already HOF's before the cries to fight each other, and because a win for Floyd would've led him to be, arguably, bullet proof in resume standing.

The fights I listed were not 'Heavyweight vs. Middleweight' in UFC, they were all divisions seperated by elite champions which fights had been called for by the fanbase and even the fighters themselves in many occasions. It's not fair to seperate those and act like they're different to Mayweather/Pacquiao in terms of a superfight because they aren't in the same division because as I explained, UFC have a different way of building stars or fighters for their superfight.

Holy fuck I'm getting high, this shit turns into like 1,300 paragraphs when all I'm trying to say is when someone says 'superfights REGULARLY happen in the UFC', I say no. People fighting each other in their own weight divisions and having a working ranking and contender system is not a 'superfight', its just a fight and how a division is meant to work. Pacquiao and Floyd is a superfight because of their status and history. UFC don't have same weight superfights because their statuses lead them to meet up because they're in the ufc and the same weight division. A dominant champion in say PRIDE vs. a dominant champion in UFC would be a superfight because their paths have led them different ways. Fedor vs. Brock would've been a superfight for example, people keep getting too mixed up by the weight.

...Fucking hell. :lol:


----------



## Abraham

2manyusernames said:


> I was expecting to log on today and see it announced, that's how close we are. Shame that Abraham dude will be banned forever when it does.


Not so fast. No bets were actually made. Not that I don't want to. I missed a deadline for one guy, and the other never really got back to me.


----------



## Abraham

We've been hearing for weeks that there are only small, insignificant details left to be worked out. So...if the details are so small and insignificant, why is it taking so long for them to be worked out? Maybe they aren't "details" that need to be worked out. Maybe they are disagreements. Disagreements that'll prevent the fight altogether. "It's only a matter of time" says bball. It's been "only a matter of time" for almost a month, now. Now guys are even predicting when the announcement will come via time zone. :lol:

Today is Mardi Gras. Maybe Floyd will fly down to New Orleans and announce it there. :lol:


----------



## Kalash

Pacquaio said the deadline for Floyd to accept is (was) 31 of january and if the deal isn't made, he'll move on. Well, since its February 17 and he didn't move on, is it safe to say he's got a good reason to believe he'll fight Floyd next?


----------



## Abraham

Kalash said:


> Pacquaio said the deadline for Floyd to accept is (was) 31 of january and if the deal isn't made, he'll move on. Well, since its February 17 and he didn't move on, is it safe to say he's got a good reason to believe he'll fight Floyd next?


Well, I've been saying that this is the one thing that is giving me hope. I still think there is a VERY good chance the fight won't happen, even despite this,


----------



## 2manyusernames

Abraham said:


> Not so fast. No bets were actually made. Not that I don't want to. I missed a deadline for one guy, and the other never really got back to me.


Oh okay, I thought they agreed.


----------



## TeddyL

Abraham said:


> Not so fast. No bets were actually made. Not that I don't want to. I missed a deadline for one guy, and the other never really got back to me.


So now that the fight looks like it's happening you've decided the bet was never made in the first place after you accepted both of them...


----------



## Abraham

TeddyL said:


> So now that the fight looks like it's happening you've decided the bet was never made in the first place after you accepted both of them...


Uh. No. I actually STILL don't think the fight is happening. One of the guys was willing to bet, but gave me a deadline to get back to him, but I didn't get the chance to get back to him in time. The other guy never PM'd me to set up the details. And btw, how does the fight "look like it's happening"? It's be _looking_ like it might happen for over a month now. How is today any different? :lol:


----------



## Abraham

Just watch the damn All Star game interview. That's all you need to know about a imminent announcement.


----------



## TeddyL

Abraham said:


> Uh. No. I actually STILL don't think the fight is happening. One of the guys was willing to bet, but gave me a deadline to get back to him, but I didn't get the chance to get back to him in time. The other guy never PM'd me to set up the details. And btw, how does the fight "look like it's happening"? It's be _looking_ like it might happen for over a month now. How is today any different? :lol:


UH. YES. I am the other guy. You never mentioned PM'in anything. Twice i stated 'DEAL' . You agreed a deal and now you are looking for a way out


----------



## Abraham

Why can't he just say "we're almost there. Just a few more details, but it's going to happen. Believe that." He does some cryptic, politician-like question dodging, and wonders why people always blame him for this whole fiasco. I just don't get it. That would have been a perfect time to announce the fight, but ok, if things aren't ready yet, but coming soon, that would have been the perfect time to AT LEAST hype the shit! If the announcement is imminent, what benefit is there to downplaying it on such a huge stage? Shit like THIS is why I know the fight isn't happening, people. Read between the fucking lines, for crissakes.


----------



## quincy k

2manyusernames said:


> Oh okay, I thought they agreed.


i agreed on the bet but abraham could not agree on my method of payment

things are a little different here in mexico and its simply not worth my time to deal with western union or money gram as shi-t tends to somehow get lost, or should i say, stolen here. $100.00 to me is just not worth the headache of said shi-t possibly happening

i somehow lost $2000.00 for four months here on a debit card reimbursal from a sports book

shit just vanished form HSBC


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> We've been hearing for weeks that there are only small, insignificant details left to be worked out. So...if the details are so small and insignificant, why is it taking so long for them to be worked out? Maybe they aren't "details" that need to be worked out. Maybe they are disagreements. Disagreements that'll prevent the fight altogether. "It's only a matter of time" says bball. It's been "only a matter of time" for almost a month, now. Now guys are even predicting when the announcement will come via time zone. :lol:
> 
> Today is Mardi Gras. Maybe Floyd will fly down to New Orleans and announce it there. :lol:


I know you have to keep this up because you have a lot riding on the fight not happening


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Uh. No. I actually STILL don't think the fight is happening. One of the guys was willing to bet, but gave me a deadline to get back to him, but I didn't get the chance to get back to him in time. The other guy never PM'd me to set up the details. And btw, how does the fight "look like it's happening"? It's be _looking_ like it might happen for over a month now. How is today any different? :lol:


man shit, you said $100? If I can figure out a way to do the payment, I'll take you up on it. I want the details of the agreement air tight and clear


----------



## TeddyL

bballchump11 said:


> I know you have to keep this up because you have a lot riding on the fight not happening


He knows it's happening. That is why he just came out with this bullshit about never agreeing the bet with me for 200 dollars despite taking it. The guy is a fucking disgrace


----------



## Abraham

TeddyL said:


> UH. YES. I am the other guy. You never mentioned PM'in anything. Twice i stated 'DEAL' . You agreed a deal and now you are looking for a way out


My bad. You don't have an avy, which is how I usually identify guys, as opposed to username. Thing is, we bet money. We don't know each other, don't live near each other, so obviously, when you're betting money in a situation like that, there are logistics. How would we get paid? Just saying "deal" isn't enough. Quincey K actually PM'd me, but I missed his deadline.


----------



## TeddyL

Abraham said:


> My bad. You don't have an avy, which is how I usually identify guys, as opposed to username. Thing is, we bet money. We don't know each other, don't live near each other, so obviously, when you're betting money in a situation like that, there are logistics. How would we get paid? Just saying "deal" isn't enough. Quincey K actually PM'd me, but I missed his deadline.


Yes it is enough. This is an internet forum. What the fuck are the logistics. whether it is done after the bet or not is irrelevant. You stated you wanted Western Union or MoneyGram, I SAID DEAL. Go and read the posts. You should be immediately banned.


----------



## quincy k

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Stopped reading right there. Dumbest shit I've read all week. That's like saying Floyd should fight Ward because that's a big fight. You serious?


gsp versus silva would probably very close to that comparison

anderson was said to walk around 220-230 and gsp 190-195

ward walks around 180 and floyd 150-155


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> man shit, you said $100? If I can figure out a way to do the payment, I'll take you up on it. I want the details of the agreement air tight and clear


$100. But the loser if banned for life - IF he doesn't pay in a reasonable amount of time. Being banned is something you'd care about, I'm sure, because you post a lot. Teddy and Quincy, I'm not sure they'd care about being banned. I'd pay because I'm a man or my word, not because I'm afraid of being banned for not paying. Not saying they aren't men of their words, but I don't see either of them post much, so with guys like that I have to wonder if it would be easier to just take the ban instead of sending a stranger their hard earned cash.

But if you're down, let's do this.


----------



## quincy k

Abraham said:


> My bad. You don't have an avy, which is how I usually identify guys, as opposed to username. Thing is, we bet money._* We don't know each other, don't live near each other, so obviously, when you're betting money in a situation like that, there are logistics. How would we get paid? Just saying "deal" isn't enough.*_ Quincey K actually PM'd me, but I missed his deadline.


agreed

and thats why i specified this before you even accepted the bet...the method of payment which is every bit as important as the bet itself.

i dont do money gram, western union or paypal. if that is your only form of accepting or sending money then there is no deal


----------



## bballchump11

TeddyL said:


> He knows it's happening. That is why he just came out with this bullshit about never agreeing the bet with me for 200 dollars despite taking it. The guy is a fucking disgrace


lol yeah I read all of it. It was pretty clear that you and quincyk took the bet


----------



## Abraham

TeddyL said:


> Yes it is enough. This is an internet forum. What the fuck are the logistics. whether it is done after the bet or not is irrelevant. You stated you wanted Western Union or MoneyGram, I SAID DEAL. Go and read the posts. You should be immediately banned.


What are the logistics? Are you serious? Do you know how money wiring works? I'd need a bit of your info, and vice versa.


----------



## DobyZhee

Kalash said:


> Pacquaio said the deadline for Floyd to accept is (was) 31 of january and if the deal isn't made, he'll move on. Well, since its February 17 and he didn't move on, is it safe to say he's got a good reason to believe he'll fight Floyd next?


Floyd is not turning down 120 mil or a combined 250 mil....


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> $100. But the loser if banned for life - IF he doesn't pay in a reasonable amount of time. Being banned is something you'd care about, I'm sure, because you post a lot. Teddy and Quincy, I'm not sure they'd care about being banned. I'd pay because I'm a man or my word, not because I'm afraid of being banned for not paying. Not saying they aren't men of their words, but I don't see either of them post much, so with guys like that I have to wonder if it would be easier to just take the ban instead of sending a stranger their hard earned cash.
> 
> But if you're down, let's do this.


I see where you're coming from. And I don't know how the payment will work. I'd accept a check if I win. I don't know how I'd pay you though since I don't have a check book. I have paypal though if that helps


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> I see where you're coming from. And I don't know how the payment will work. I'd accept a check if I win. I don't know how I'd pay you though since I don't have a check book. I have paypal though if that helps


i offered payment by check and he wouldnt accept it


----------



## TeddyL

Abraham said:


> What are the logistics? Are you serious? Do you know how money wiring works? I'd need a bit of your info, and vice versa.


When you take a bet, you take a bet. The deal is done. Whether you arrange how the payment is done before or after is irrelevant. You stated you wanted it done by Western Union or MoneyGram and I said DEAL, telling you those methods were fine.

Accept it. You've pussied out because your word doesn't mean shit, and you know the fight is happening


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> lol yeah I read all of it. It was pretty clear that you and quincyk took the bet


Quincey actually PM'd me, but like I said, I missed his deadline, plus his method of paying wouldn't have worked for me, anyway. Teddy said "deal", sure, but like I said...this is a forum. We all basically don't exist to one another outside of here. How the hell saying "deal" on a board the stamp on the agreement? For example, the only way I can send payment and recieve payment is via wire. If the other party can't agree to that, then, no deal.


----------



## Abraham

TeddyL said:


> When you take a bet, you take a bet. The deal is done. Whether you arrange how the payment is done before or after is irrelevant. You stated you wanted it done by Western Union or MoneyGram and I said DEAL, telling you those methods were fine.
> 
> Accept it. You've pussied out because your word doesn't mean shit, and you know the fight is happening


First of all, let me say that I want the fight to happen. I really do. Losing money wouldn't mean shit to be in the big picture. I have no problem paying up if I lost. If you believe nothing else about me, believe that. I DO NOT squelch on bets. All I'm saying is, you and I never really agreed to anything. If the fight would have been called off today, would you have been asking for my info so you can send me money? Of fucking course you wouldn't, because we never finalized the deal!


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567722283725107203


----------



## TeddyL

Abraham said:


> First of all, let me say that I want the fight to happen. I really do. Losing money wouldn't mean shit to be in the big picture. I have no problem paying up if I lost. If you believe nothing else about me, believe that. I DO NOT squelch on bets. All I'm saying is, you and I never really agreed to anything. If the fight would have been called off today, would you have been asking for my info so you can send me money? Of fucking course you wouldn't, because we never finalized the deal!


You made a deal and now you are trying to back out of it because you know the fight is happening. You are a disgrace to the forum, your name is dirt


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> I see where you're coming from. And I don't know how the payment will work. I'd accept a check if I win. I don't know how I'd pay you though since I don't have a check book. I have paypal though if that helps


I can only accept payment via wire. I mean, I could just have someone deposit the money in my bank account, but that would mean giving someone my account number (which they can't do anything with, anyway) AND hoping that they have my bank branch around where they live. Even for wire, I'd have to give up my first and last name, and address. I'd have no problem doing that, but I can understand why some guys would. And this is what I'm trying to tell Teddy. There's more to accepting a bet like this than just saying "deal".


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> i offered payment by check and he wouldnt accept it


check would be optimal since you don't have to know a lot of personal information to send a check. Just a name and address


----------



## Abraham

TeddyL said:


> You made a deal and now you are trying to back out of it because you know the fight is happening. You are a disgrace to the forum, your name is dirt


Being a bit dramatic, don't you think? How old are you, like 15? Jesus Christ.


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> I can only accept payment via wire. I mean, I could just have someone deposit the money in my bank account, but that would mean giving someone my account number (which they can't do anything with, anyway) AND hoping that they have my bank branch around where they live. Even for wire, I'd have to give up my first and last name, and address. I'd have no problem doing that, but I can understand why some guys would. And this is what I'm trying to tell Teddy. There's more to accepting a bet like this than just saying "deal".


Don't you have to pay money in order to send a wire transfer?


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> check would be optimal since you don't have to know a lot of personal information to send a check. Just a name and address


some people understandably dont want to give their address. i also offered payment through chase quickpay which wires money directly into a persons bank account

at the end of the day it was too much work for me so i bailed on the bet

i suggest you do the same


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> check would be optimal since you don't have to know a lot of personal information to send a check. Just a name and address


Quincy offered a check, but couldn't receive payment via my method of money wire. Plus personal checks to a stranger? That's a bit dodgy. I sure as hell wouldn't send a personal check to a stranger.


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> Don't you have to pay money in order to send a wire transfer?


It's not much, maybe 4 or 5 bucks to send $100.


----------



## TeddyL

bballchump11 said:


> Don't you have to pay money in order to send a wire transfer?


It's pointless negotiating with him. After making your bet and the fight is announced he will come out with some excuse about how you didn't follow up with a signed letter or some other bullshit. The guy has no reputation left. For the rest of his days whenever he tries to win an argument, all someone has to do is mention this pathetic act of his


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> some people understandably dont want to give their address. i also offered payment through chase quickpay which wires money directly into a persons bank account
> 
> at the end of the day it was too much work for me so i bailed on the bet
> 
> i suggest you do the same


it's looking that way 


Abraham said:


> Quincy offered a check, but couldn't receive payment via my method of money wire. Plus personal checks to a stranger? That's a bit dodgy. I sure as hell wouldn't send a personal check to a stranger.


How does a money wire work? Last time I try bothering with one was with an online gambling site and I found out that I had to pay like $30 per transfer.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Nyanners :sad5 said:


> Then either read the full post or shut the fuck up assuming because that's ridiculous and not the point I was getting at. I was saying that's not a reason to disregard UFC's 'superfights' as being different weights, as if that's that much different to Floyd/Pacquiao. If you'd read the rest of that post, you would of seen I touched on the importance of weight in UFC and why their superfights are in different divisions. Floyd/Pacquiao is a superfight because of their status before the fight was even made and the fact that this wasn't a planned streamlined fight between two guys in the same division rising up and ducking each other like Gamboa/Lopez, Price/Fury, Rigo/Loma, any other examples of two guys in the same division who didn't fight. This is different.
> 
> There's an importance to this fight that transcends weight or even boxing, nobody has been predicting Floyd/Pacquiao or even talking about the possibility to that fight until Pacquiao beat De La Hoya/Hatton. It's not simply a fight which didn't happen because they went their own ways in a division and seperated, it's as much because of Floyd's record, resume and history as Pacquiao's, its not comparible to UFC's method of 'champion fights top contender' and so on because Pacquiao/Floyd's path to each other is so much more richer. Like, this isn't a fight that lends to the future of the division, like Frampton and Quigg, it's a fight where both men were arguably already HOF's before the cries to fight each other, and because a win for Floyd would've led him to be, arguably, bullet proof in resume standing.
> 
> The fights I listed were not 'Heavyweight vs. Middleweight' in UFC, they were all divisions seperated by elite champions which fights had been called for by the fanbase and even the fighters themselves in many occasions. It's not fair to seperate those and act like they're different to Mayweather/Pacquiao in terms of a superfight because they aren't in the same division because as I explained, UFC have a different way of building stars or fighters for their superfight.
> 
> Holy fuck I'm getting high, this shit turns into like 1,300 paragraphs when all I'm trying to say is when someone says 'superfights REGULARLY happen in the UFC', I say no. People fighting each other in their own weight divisions and having a working ranking and contender system is not a 'superfight', its just a fight and how a division is meant to work. Pacquiao and Floyd is a superfight because of their status and history. UFC don't have same weight superfights because their statuses lead them to meet up because they're in the ufc and the same weight division. A dominant champion in say PRIDE vs. a dominant champion in UFC would be a superfight because their paths have led them different ways. Fedor vs. Brock would've been a superfight for example, people keep getting too mixed up by the weight.
> 
> ...Fucking hell. :lol:


I think you're putting too much emphasis on the word "super fight". I think the point he was trying to make is the fights that need to happen or the fans want to see, happen in the UFC barring any weight differences. Too many times in boxing, top guys avoid other top guys. Look at what they are doing to Rigo FFS


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> It's not much, maybe 4 or 5 bucks to send $100.


so how would I send money and how would I receive it and what information would I need for both?


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> How does a money wire work? Last time I try bothering with one was with an online gambling site and I found out that I had to pay like $30 per transfer.


I'd need your first and last name and address, or at least city and state. I'd have to go to a place that has wire, fill out a form that has your info. You go to western union or money gram, show your ID, fill out the form that tells them who is sending it and from where, how much you're getting, and walk away with your cash.


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> I'd need your first and last name and address, or at least city and state. I'd have to go to a place that has wire, fill out a form that has your info. You go to western union or money gram, show your ID, fill out the form that tells them who is sending it and from where, how much you're getting, and walk away with your cash.


Oh so I could just go to the Western Union at Publix. I did this before when my friend needed some financial help.

I'm fine with that then


----------



## tliang1000

im lost.... haven't been keeping up recently.... did the fight finalized? also who lost the bet?


----------



## Tko6

Can we just drop the bet shit, or just take it to PMs? In @Abraham's defence, absolutely nothing has progressed since he offered the bet, and there's no real indication that the situation is any different to last week. There are rumblings today from MGM and Pugmire, but still nothing concrete and it's looking more and more like Floyd's birthday for any kind of announcement.


----------



## TeddyL

tliang1000 said:


> im lost.... haven't been keeping up recently.... did the fight finalized? also who lost the bet?


Not yet. But soon. Abraham took a bet for 200 dollars that it wouldn't happen. Then as it has looked more and more likely that it would happen, He suddenly decided that the bet was never made.


----------



## Abraham

TeddyL said:


> Not yet. But soon. Abraham took a bet for 200 dollars that it wouldn't happen. Then as it has looked more and more likely that it would happen, He suddenly decided that the bet was never made.


Just drop it, man. I apologize about the misunderstanding. I've never been one to do the back on forth thing on here, and I'm not about to start now. As I said, I really, really hope the fight happens. I threw out the bet thing mostly out of frustration, but I still stand by my theory that it's not happening, but if there were ever a time I hoped I'm wrong, it's now.

Bball, if you're still willing to bet, we can talk about it, but like Tko6 said, we'd be better off doing it via PM.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest

If it were a ridiculously stacked card, then I'd consider it. Otherwise I'll wait for the replay


----------



## TeddyL

Abraham said:


> Just drop it, man. I apologize about the misunderstanding. I've never been one to do the back on forth thing on here, and I'm not about to start now. As I said, I really, really hope the fight happens. I threw out the bet thing mostly out of frustration, but I still stand by my theory that it's not happening, but if there were ever a time I hoped I'm wrong, it's now.
> 
> Bball, if you're still willing to bet, we can talk about it, but like Tko6 said, we'd be better off doing it via PM.


Nobody is going to take a bet with you - just in case in two days time you decide that 'Oh that bet?, I dropped it out of frustration. just forget it man'


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Just drop it, man. I apologize about the misunderstanding. I've never been one to do the back on forth thing on here, and I'm not about to start now. As I said, I really, really hope the fight happens. I threw out the bet thing mostly out of frustration, but I still stand by my theory that it's not happening, but if there were ever a time I hoped I'm wrong, it's now.
> 
> Bball, if you're still willing to bet, we can talk about it, but like Tko6 said, we'd be better off doing it via PM.


 @Bogotazo, or @Jay, can we enforce a lifetime ban if the loser doesn't pay?


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> @Bogotazo, or @Jay, can we enforce a lifetime ban if the loser doesn't pay?


Didn't I just let's do this via PM?


----------



## Tko6

Abraham said:


> Just drop it, man. I apologize about the misunderstanding. I've never been one to do the back on forth thing on here, and I'm not about to start now. As I said, I really, really hope the fight happens. I threw out the bet thing mostly out of frustration, but I still stand by my theory that it's not happening, but if there were ever a time I hoped I'm wrong, it's now.
> 
> Bball, if you're still willing to bet, we can talk about it, but like Tko6 said, we'd be better off doing it via PM.


To be fair, no-one has any idea what's going on outside of Pac and Floyd's inner circles, we're going on gut instinct fuelled by meaningless scraps from the media. Going by Floyd's past and recent behaviour, I still see the duck coming. Showtime/CBS released this today: 'and be supported byâ€"the May 2 SHOWTIME PPV event featuring the undefeated, worldâ€™s No. 1 ranked fighter, Floyd Mayweather.' No mention of Pac, even as a potential opponent, and if you wanted to word something that would rule a Pac fight out without actually stating it, that would be how you do it (note that they've committed to May 2nd). I have a horrible feeling that any time a journo asks Floyd's team about negotiations, the actual quotes coming back could refer to negotiations with anyone and the journos are naturally assuming the other fighter is Pac. The only time you hear anyone on Floyd's side specifically name Pac, it's always to refute something Pac's team have said, and when Floyd has been publicly challenged like at the All-star game, he's shifty as hell.

The only consolation I take from all this is that someone like Les Moonves is apparently personally involved. He's more powerful and successful in his own field than any of the parties (including Floyd and arguably Arum) and he's tied his name to this. It will look like a failure on his part if this falls through, and he's not the type of guy to contemplate or tolerate failure.


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Didn't I just let's do this via PM?


how would I alert them to the bet over PM?


----------



## Tko6

bballchump11 said:


> how would I alert them to the bet over PM?


 @Jay reads everyone's PM's, while wanking and eating Quavers. Dude takes multi-skilling to another level.


----------



## Abraham

Tko6 said:


> To be fair, no-one has any idea what's going on outside of Pac and Floyd's inner circles, we're going on gut instinct fuelled by meaningless scraps from the media. Going by Floyd's past and recent behaviour, I still see the duck coming. Showtime/CBS released this today: 'and be supported byâ€"the May 2 SHOWTIME PPV event featuring the undefeated, worldâ€™s No. 1 ranked fighter, Floyd Mayweather.' No mention of Pac, even as a potential opponent, and if you wanted to word something that would rule a Pac fight out without actually stating it, that would be how you do it (note that they've committed to May 2nd). I have a horrible feeling that any time a journo asks Floyd's team about negotiations, the actual quotes coming back could refer to negotiations with anyone and the journos are naturally assuming the other fighter is Pac. The only time you hear anyone on Floyd's side specifically name Pac, it's always to refute something Pac's team have said, and when Floyd has been publicly challenged like at the All-star game, he's shifty as hell.
> 
> The only consolation I take from all this is that someone like Les Moonves is apparently personally involved. He's more powerful and successful in his own field than any of the parties (including Floyd and arguably Arum) and he's tied his name to this. It will look like a failure on his part if this falls through, and he's not the type of guy to contemplate or tolerate failure.


Exactly. As I said, the All Star game was the perfect opportunity for Floyd to at least hype things up, especially if a *wink wink* announcement was coming up. If there were just a few minute details, seems like he wouldn't have been as evasive as he was when asked that question on such a big stage.


----------



## Tko6

Abraham said:


> Exactly. As I said, the All Star game was the perfect opportunity for Floyd to at least hype things up, especially if a *wink wink* announcement was coming up. If there were just a few minute details, seems like he wouldn't have been as evasive as he was when asked that question on such a big stage.


All he had to say was 'well, as you know we're trying to keep a lid on things and get things finalised, but I will be announcing my next fight on Shots, so y'all should go and download it right now and you'll be first to know *wink*.' What we got was a man who looked like he just stole a car stereo and got caught red-handed. Either the duck is coming and they're waiting for Pac to walk away (which hopefully he isn't), or Floyd badly needs lessons in marketing, he's even pissing his own fans off.


----------



## TeddyL

MGM Reserved for May 2nd

http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-pacquiao-mgm-reserves-5-2-ceo-hopeful--87542


----------



## Danny

Seeing as I've largely chosen to ignore most May-Pac talk up unti and now to avoid getting my hopes up only to cry like a ****** when it doesn't happen, there's all this talk at the moment about loads of points have been agreed, has it been stated that they've agreed on the drug testing issue yet, if so have any of those sources given a cut-off time frame?


----------



## Divi253

No they will not. People pay $70 for Floyd, $60 for Pac and Arum doesn't believe people care about the undercard.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

TeddyL said:


> MGM Reserved for May 2nd
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-pacquiao-mgm-reserves-5-2-ceo-hopeful--87542


This really means nothing though. I think it's been established that Floyd is fighting May 2nd, whether or not it's against Pac is the problem. This fight ain't happening.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## bballchump11

bballchump11 said:


> If I had to guess, we'll get an announcement Thursday or Friday.


Man I'm right on the money :smoke


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567817737059221504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567820476011028481


----------



## Doc

bballchump11 said:


> Man I'm right on the money :smoke
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567817737059221504
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567820476011028481


I love gayball right now, no ****.

From all these negative Nancys running around here it's good to see a flomo keeping the ambience positive.

I think we'll be seeing this fight next.

Can't wait!!!


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


>


Interesting. If I had to guess I'd think he's going to have Manny ambush and counter-attack more than try and provide constant output. Which at his age might be smarter. Make Floyd lead a bit, attack sporadically, instead of constantly chasing and spamming punches.


----------



## chibelle

FYI -
this might have been one of SHO vs HBO thing....
http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...g-haymon-chavez-stevenson-20150217-story.html


----------



## Bogotazo

Oh and Bob says he knows nothing, I guess I was right in that he wasn't at the fore of negotiations, explaining his inaccurate statements.


----------



## bballchump11

I can't wait to start talking about the actual fight instead of negotiations 

Floyd is going to look different in May :hey


----------



## 2manyusernames

bballchump11 said:


> Man I'm right on the money :smoke
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567817737059221504
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567820476011028481


I think it's safe to say that we're waiting on Floyd. I don't think there can be any disagreements about that now.

Well, hopefully Thursday or Friday then!


----------



## 2manyusernames

Something's wrong with this site, because my replies are being included in the quote, even when it's outside of the quote. Weird.


----------



## Doc

bballchump11 said:


> I can't wait to start talking about the actual fight instead of negotiations
> 
> Floyd is going to look different in May :hey


Pacquiao put the 5 mill penalty knowing he was taking advantage of them ariza shakes at one time and is fearing mayweather getting in on that action.


----------



## bballchump11

Doc said:


> Pacquiao put the 5 mill penalty knowing he was taking advantage of them ariza shakes at one time and is fearing mayweather getting in on that action.


:lol: I did think about that earlier when I read that


----------



## Ashstrodamus

I'd put up $100 if I got Money/Pac, Thurman/Khan, and Maidana/Brook, otherwise, I'm waiting.


----------



## Ashstrodamus

Hell, I'd even pay it if Malinaggi/Alexander fought vs one the other undercards I mentioned.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

I'm trying to remain positive... We've been down this road before, but let's see if they get it together this time


----------



## Windmiller

Bjj_Boxer said:


> This really means nothing though. I think it's been established that Floyd is fighting May 2nd, whether or not it's against Pac is the problem. This fight ain't happening.


yeah, but Top Rank also scheduled a May 1st show for the Cosmo which they always do the day before a Pac fight in Vegas. The signs are there that this fight is getting made.


----------



## Abraham

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm trying to remain positive... We've been down this road before, but let's see if they get it together this time


Yeah, me too. I really am, but it's hard, and it's frustrating to be on the cusp of possibly being letdown once again. As you and I talked about earlier, Floyd's All Star interview isn't a good sign, at least not in my opinion. I'm no expert on reading people, but something just didn't seem right about Mayweather's body language, facial expression, and tone. He didn't seem like a man who is holding in an exciting secret that he knows everyone will be pumped about. There was no twinkle in his eyes - and I think that even the most optimistic people should recognize that least SOME of the things I mentioned should have been manifested. Hell, even a simple voice inflection..."no, we haven't signed anything YET...but stay tuned." I just don't understand what's the benefit of _still_ downplaying it. Floyd is never really subdued about anything. Why this?


----------



## Reppin501

bballchump11 said:


> so how would I send money and how would I receive it and what information would I need for both?


Not been following this but Western Union bro...pretty simple.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

Windmiller said:


> yeah, but Top Rank also scheduled a May 1st show for the Cosmo which they always do the day before a Pac fight in Vegas. The signs are there that this fight is getting made.


Hope you're right...This fight needs to fucking happen soon or everyone just needs to forget about this shit. Too much BS to make this fight happen, should have happened years ago.


----------



## 2manyusernames

It sounds like the fight is done and everyone's basically saying hurry up Floyd and announce it.


----------



## Carpe Diem

The problem with making Floyd lead is that he's not going be in a rush and swings wild punches. He'll do it just about right by steadily cutting the ring off and lure Manny to set an attack or lure him to move to an angle where he'll be open for the right hand, then he'll try to sneak the lead straight right down the middle. If Manny allows Floyd to crowd him up close, then he's in for a long night. I can't believe how easy it was for Bradley to landed some of his body shots and uppercuts against, Manny. I mean it doesn't take a genius to see that Floyd has better punching technique than, Bradley. He won't get reckless when he's up close to, Manny.


----------



## Bulakenyo

I just unfollowed Dan Rafael on twitter. Tired of his trolling.


----------



## DobyZhee

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Hope you're right...This fight needs to fucking happen soon or everyone just needs to forget about this shit. Too much BS to make this fight happen, should have happened years ago.


You're a god damn fuckin idiot. I might ease up on your lifetime ban. You can come back as "IswallowDZsJizz"

Why did you make such a stupid bet?


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I did think about that earlier when I read that


Bro, did you ever doubt me or my source?
@bballchump11


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

DobyZhee said:


> You're a god damn fuckin idiot. I might ease up on your lifetime ban. You can come back as "IswallowDZsJizz"
> 
> Why did you make such a stupid bet?


Its not done yet...I still don't believe this fight is happening. I'll believe it when I see it. No matter what happens, your "source" is bullshit and you fucking know it.

I'm a man of my word, if this fight happens I will leave this site for good.


----------



## DobyZhee

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Its not done yet...I still don't believe this fight is happening. I'll believe it when I see it. No matter what happens, your "source" is bullshit and you fucking know it.
> 
> I'm a man of my word, if this fight happens I will leave this site for good.


You are a dumb stupid motherfucker. Dumber than Floyd's reading capabilities, dumber than the Brazilian MMA guy that lost 80 pounds in 2 weeks, dumber than Pacquiao's accountant, dumber than Andre Dirrell in a college SAT test...

You are a Fukin jackass. Every news outlet is giving off signals that it's gonna happen. It's not floyd hype cause they are on his nuts but these are respectable news sites, you know real shit like yahoo and our local news here in Vegas.

You are fucking stupid. I had pocket aces with my source. You had 3,5 off suit.

Seriously, you ain't leaving your gonna make another account.

Get the fuck outta here with your bitch whiny Ass. You brought NOTHING to the table here.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

DobyZhee said:


> You are a dumb stupid motherfucker. Dumber than Floyd's reading capabilities, dumber than the Brazilian MMA guy that lost 80 pounds in 2 weeks, dumber than Pacquiao's accountant, dumber than Andre Dirrell in a college SAT test...
> 
> You are a Fukin jackass. Every news outlet is giving off signals that it's gonna happen. It's not floyd hype cause they are on his nuts but these are respectable news sites, you know real shit like yahoo and our local news here in Vegas.
> 
> You are fucking stupid. I had pocket aces with my source. You had 3,5 off suit.
> 
> Seriously, you ain't leaving your gonna make another account.
> 
> Get the fuck outta here with your bitch whiny Ass. You brought NOTHING to the table here.


You mad?

Unlike you, I'm not gonna make a "good bye" thread to call attention to myself with no intention of ever leaving. I bet you were bummed out when you realized no one gave a shit about you leaving. I'll just leave like I said I would, IF this fight happens.


----------



## tezel8764

This Thread. :rofl


----------



## JohnAnthony

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Its not done yet...I still don't believe this fight is happening. I'll believe it when I see it. No matter what happens, your "source" is bullshit and you fucking know it.
> 
> I'm a man of my word, if this fight happens I will leave this site for good.


fight seems pretty set now i think.


----------



## DobyZhee

Bjj_Boxer said:


> You mad?
> 
> Unlike you, I'm not gonna make a "good bye" thread to call attention to myself with no intention of ever leaving. I bet you were bummed out when you realized no one gave a shit about you leaving. I'll just leave like I said I would, IF this fight happens.


I'm not mad your just stupid. I guess all this whining about the fight not happening gives you nothing better to do.

You are a jackass you are gonna sit at home with your laptop signal thefting the fight. You have no boxing mma buddies. If you're lucky you will split a domino's medium pizza and a liter of diet Pepsi.

Actually you should have a farewell speech on this thread stating how stupid you thought the fight would never happen even though every mic was pointed in Floyd's face.

What's he supposed to do, fight Khan?

Actually, people talked me out of leaving cause they like me and the site did suck when I left...bad servers etc.


----------



## bballchump11

DobyZhee said:


> Bro, did you ever doubt me or my source?
> @bballchump11


I took it with a grain of salt to be honest :yep I was intrigued to hear what he had to say, but I'd be truly naive to just believe whatever he had to say when I don't even know who he is.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

DobyZhee said:


> I'm not mad your just stupid. I guess all this whining about the fight not happening gives you nothing better to do.
> 
> You are a jackass you are gonna sit at home with your laptop signal thefting the fight. You have no boxing mma buddies. If you're lucky you will split a domino's medium pizza and a liter of diet Pepsi.
> 
> Actually you should have a farewell speech on this thread stating how stupid you thought the fight would never happen even though every mic was pointed in Floyd's face.
> 
> What's he supposed to do, fight Khan?
> 
> Actually, people talked me out of leaving cause they like me and the site did suck when I left...bad servers etc.


Why are you so mad? :lol: You're confusing me with yourself with your description of me. I have no intentions of defending myself against someone with your standing in life. I call your bullshit because I know you have no "source". I read that bullshit you posted and your "source" revealed nothing of importance. I honestly hope this fight gets made for two reasons: 1) We finally can see how a fight between Floyd and Manny will play itself out and the flomo v pactards back and forth can stop and 2) So that you don't have to leave this site. I would hate to be the reason you commit suicide. In saying that though if this fight falls through, which what has happened in the past 6 years, I expect you to at least abandon the "Doby Zhee" name and come back as someone else. God knows there us no way you are ever leaving this site.


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> I took it with a grain of salt to be honest :yep I was intrigued to hear what he had to say, but I'd be truly naive to just believe whatever he had to say when I don't even know who he is.


Dude, how long have we been cool with each other? Flomo vs pactard..Mano y Mano..

Why would I lie to you if I knew the fight wasn't in the bag. I'm a douchy Christian but I wouldn't get your hopes up knowing that we been through this shit together for at least 6 years from that shit website. Knowing that you put your heart and soul to follow Mayweather through thick and thin..

I know you are in school but this is a once in a lifetime moment. I've been encouraging you from the get go.

It all ends May 2nd..

RIDE WIT ME BRO!! Ya feel!!

Get Michigan warrior,Pimp C, Scurla and Bama. Mr Tony..

It would be an awesome Pac/flomo get together


----------



## bballchump11

*Freddie Roach preparing for Mayweather*


----------



## Mexi-Box

tezel8764 said:


> This Thread. :rofl


Easily, one of the worst threads in this forum.


----------



## bballchump11

DobyZhee said:


> Dude, how long have we been cool with each other? Flomo vs pactard..Mano y Mano..
> 
> Why would I lie to you if I knew the fight wasn't in the bag. I'm a douchy Christian but I wouldn't get your hopes up knowing that we been through this shit together for at least 6 years from that shit website. Knowing that you put your heart and soul to follow Mayweather through thick and thin..
> 
> I know you are in school but this is a once in a lifetime moment. I've been encouraging you from the get go.
> 
> It all ends May 2nd..
> 
> RIDE WIT ME BRO!! Ya feel!!
> 
> Get Michigan warrior,Pimp C, Scurla and Bama. Mr Tony..
> 
> It would be an awesome Pac/flomo get together


you my dog, but I can't just believe everything I'm told from you from another guy who I don't know. That's too many loose ends.

It's like me saying. "Hey listen! You're my best friend, and my homie's little brother's girlfriend, is the daughter of the Knicks. My homie told me that Carmelo is retiring". 
You would listen to what I had to say, but take it with a grain of salt

But I have no doubts that the fight is going down :good


----------



## genaro g

Can't believe this fight is happening


----------



## bballchump11

genaro g said:


> Can't believe this fight is happening


well it's not a done deal yet, but if I'm using Dan Rafeal's threat level, I'm putting it at a level red :yep


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

JohnAnthony said:


> fight seems pretty set now i think.


I'll wait for the official announcement.  It's the pessimist in me.


----------



## bballchump11

Throwback


----------



## JohnAnthony

Bjj_Boxer said:


> I'll wait for the official announcement.  It's the pessimist in me.


i dont understand ban bets. Avi Change bets are more fun all round. How can the winner gloat if the other leaves.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

JohnAnthony said:


> i dont understand ban bets. Avi Change bets are more fun all round. How can the winner gloat if the other leaves.


I just wanted to call out Doby for his BS :lol: He ain't leaving, but I know having to change his name on here would be enough to shut his delusion of grandeur having ass. I hope the mods will hold him to it if I win the bet.


----------



## El-Terrible

It does look like it's on. Bob Arum saying "I know nothing" smacks of someone whose just signed a legal piece of paper telling him he must say "I know nothing"

The contract probably stipulates that if the announcement is made from anyone other than Mayweather the contract can be cancelled. Arum is now obeying the gag order because he is legally obliged to do so.

Announcement will be made later today or tomorrow I think. My guess is that Pacquiao HAS signed the legal papers in the last 24 hours, based on Arum finally shutting the hell up :smile


----------



## MrJotatp4p

bballchump11 said:


> Throwback


Freaking hilarious!! I've never seen that video!


----------



## JohnAnthony

Bjj_Boxer said:


> I just wanted to call out Doby for his BS :lol: He ain't leaving, but I know having to change his name on here would be enough to shut his delusion of grandeur having ass. I hope the mods will hold him to it if I win the bet.


I don;t believe Doby's source is credible. I believe that he knows someone who thinks the fight will happen. But i find it hard to believe he's got better information than what we get from Espinoza, or even Dan Rafael.

But your bet isnt about the credibility of the source its about wether the fight will happen.

And the fight will most likely happen at this stage


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

JohnAnthony said:


> I don;t believe Doby's source is credible. I believe that he knows someone who thinks the fight will happen. But i find it hard to believe he's got better information than what we get from Espinoza, or even Dan Rafael.
> 
> But your bet isnt about the credibility of the source its about wether the fight will happen.
> 
> And the fight will most likely happen at this stage


Good point. It's cool though. I'll be ok without this site. Besides, maybe I'm just thick, but I'm still not sold that this fight is as good as made.


----------



## megavolt

Wow I forgot all about that parody. My brain re-exploded just listening to the logic


----------



## DobyZhee

JohnAnthony said:


> i dont understand ban bets. Avi Change bets are more fun all round. How can the winner gloat if the other leaves.


Cause he's a fuckin idiot..

I goaded him earlier when it looked like the fight was dead (according to my source)

Then he takes the bet when it's defcon 4 that it's imminent..

What was he thinking?

Then Fagler is taking me up on a permanent ban bet.

Do People seriously take my shit talking personally?


----------



## DobyZhee

JohnAnthony said:


> I don;t believe Doby's source is credible. I believe that he knows someone who thinks the fight will happen. But i find it hard to believe he's got better information than what we get from Espinoza, or even Dan Rafael.
> 
> But your bet isnt about the credibility of the source its about wether the fight will happen.
> 
> And the fight will most likely happen at this stage












One of these guys in red is my source...

Care to take a guess who and when this happened?


----------



## DobyZhee

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Good point. It's cool though. I'll be ok without this site. Besides, maybe I'm just thick, but I'm still not sold that this fight is as good as made.


You should take up a new hobby like fortune telling..


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

DobyZhee said:


> You should take up a new hobby like fortune telling..


This fight happening will be more than worth a lifetime ban on here. I ain't worried, I won't believe shit until Floyd announces it. According to you guys, it's gonna be in the "next couple days"...This is of course after the Superbowl and Valentines announcement didn't happen :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box

Bjj_Boxer said:


> This fight happening will be more than worth a lifetime ban on here. I ain't worried, I won't believe shit until Floyd announces it. According to you guys, it's gonna be in the "next couple days"...This is of course after the Superbowl and Valentines announcement didn't happen :lol:


You should've probably taken the bet when people thought it'd be announced during the Superbowl or the All Star Game. That it wouldn't be announced then. :rofl


----------



## MrJotatp4p

This fight is happening. It's too late for Floyd to pick anyone else bc everyone else is tied up and we know Khan wouldn't keep his mouth shut if it was him. I for hope hope we see angry, in your face Floyd at the press conferences. Roger, SR and Roach going at it. 
This fight won't be close either and Floyd dominates. Horrible style matchup for Manny and I see Floyd treating him the way he treated Marquez who is an Atg as well!


----------



## JohnAnthony

DobyZhee said:


> One of these guys in red is my source...
> 
> Care to take a guess who and when this happened?


The Bright Red Shirts or the Deep Red Jacket Guys who seem to be holding everyone apart


----------



## El-Terrible

MrJotatp4p said:


> This fight is happening. It's too late for Floyd to pick anyone else bc everyone else is tied up and we know Khan wouldn't keep his mouth shut if it was him. I for hope hope we see angry, in your face Floyd at the press conferences. Roger, SR and Roach going at it.
> This fight won't be close either and Floyd dominates. Horrible style matchup for Manny and I see Floyd treating him the way he treated Marquez who is an Atg as well!


It's not too late. You can assume Miguel Cotto has signed a contract to fight Mayweather and that's ready for him to sign if he wants. It's why he dropped out of the Canelo fight, why Oscar was sure cotto was negotiating with Mayweather and why Bradley is being mentioned only as a BACKUP if Cotto doesn't get Mayweather.

Floyd is in a position where a signature is all that's needed for the cotto fight, you can guarantee it. That's why Showtime have always been sure he's fighting May 2

However, I do think he'll fight PacquiAo now but don't buy the "it's too late" to pick someone else

I also think this fight will be very close, floyd has enough weaknesses against the southpaw stance to make this fight more interesting than you predict


----------



## JohnAnthony

MrJotatp4p said:


> This fight is happening. It's too late for Floyd to pick anyone else bc everyone else is tied up and we know Khan wouldn't keep his mouth shut if it was him. I for hope hope we see angry, in your face Floyd at the press conferences. Roger, SR and Roach going at it.
> This fight won't be close either and Floyd dominates. Horrible style matchup for Manny and I see Floyd treating him the way he treated Marquez who is an Atg as well!


any fighter would fight floyd at 10 weeks notice. Earn a ton of money fighting a guy who hasnt stopped a fighter legitamately in years who's looking a bit long in the tooth.

Im pretty sure even fighters with fights signed already would pull out given the chance.


----------



## Mexi-Box

DobyZhee said:


> One of these guys in red is my source...
> 
> Care to take a guess who and when this happened?


They're all in red, jerk! :lol:

Umm... if I were to have to guess, I'd say the guy with the blonde hair. Hmm... :think


----------



## El-Terrible

A genuine update here, Pacquiao drops a massive hint on his instagram:

"Off to work now but after few days back to serious training for my up coming m...fight. Thank you Lord"

m...fight...come on!!! 
I'm sticking with my prediction of an official announcement today, tomorrow at the latest


----------



## tliang1000

Bjj_Boxer said:


> You mad?
> 
> Unlike you, I'm not gonna make a "good bye" thread to call attention to myself with no intention of ever leaving. I bet you were bummed out when you realized no one gave a shit about you leaving. I'll just leave like I said I would, IF this fight happens.


This site need more posters even if it is just annoying trolls.... so i hope doby and mods ease up on you.


----------



## JohnAnthony

tliang1000 said:


> This site need more posters even if it is just annoying trolls.... so i hope doby and mods ease up on you.


I agree. This site is better than ESB, however i sometimes come on after half a day and see hardly any action on here.


----------



## quincy k

JohnAnthony said:


> any fighter would fight floyd at 10 weeks notice. Earn a ton of money fighting a guy who hasnt stopped a fighter legitamately in years who's looking a bit long in the tooth.
> 
> Im pretty sure even fighters with fights signed already would pull out given the chance.


my guess is that lara would need a month and would go on to convincingly beat floyd in every aspect of the fight.

mayweather would lose in punches thrown, landed and connect percentage


----------



## JohnAnthony

El-Terrible said:


> A genuine update here, Pacquiao drops a massive hint on his instagram:
> 
> "Off to work now but after few days back to serious training for my up coming m...fight. Thank you Lord"
> 
> m...fight...come on!!!
> I'm sticking with my prediction of an official announcement today, tomorrow at the latest


i know wierd ass tweet.

there's no way manny operates his twitter


----------



## bjl12

JohnAnthony said:


> any fighter would fight floyd at 10 weeks notice. Earn a ton of money fighting a guy who hasnt stopped a fighter legitamately in years who's looking a bit long in the tooth.
> 
> Im pretty sure even fighters with fights signed already would pull out given the chance.


If those Maidana fights are any indication, Floyd may be fucking shot at this point. @Bogotazo had a great gameplan for Manny. Throw punches in bunches/flurries SOMETIMES, but then just stand in front of Floyd...make him lead. Floyd doesn't deal with flurries well and he HATES to lead. Great way to offset his excellent counter-punching and strong defense by taking advantage of his low-risk/low-output approach.

Also, if Manny stays low the way Maidana did...Floyd is in for a long night


----------



## JohnAnthony

bjl12 said:


> If those Maidana fights are any indication, Floyd may be fucking shot at this point. @*Bogotazo* had a great gameplan for Manny. Throw punches in bunches/flurries SOMETIMES, but then just stand in front of Floyd...make him lead. Floyd doesn't deal with flurries well and he HATES to lead. Great way to offset his excellent counter-punching and strong defense by taking advantage of his low-risk/low-output approach.
> 
> Also, if Manny stays low the way Maidana did...Floyd is in for a long night


I think so yes.

It could be that maidana was just stylistically wrong for floyd and would always give him trouble. But i'm not sure. Alexander won every round. Amir Khan was winning every round until he got tagged.

I think Floyd might be faded.

Manny to me looked vgood in his last 3 fights. And Ialso think he looked good in his 2 defeats.

So yes i give Manny a great shot.


----------



## El-Terrible

JohnAnthony said:


> I think so yes.
> 
> It could be that maidana was just stylistically wrong for floyd and would always give him trouble. But i'm not sure. Alexander won every round. Amir Khan was winning every round until he got tagged.
> 
> I think Floyd might be faded.
> 
> Manny to me looked vgood in his last 3 fights. And Ialso think he looked good in his 2 defeats.
> 
> So yes i give Manny a great shot.


Agree - I thought against Marquez in fight IV, he looked superb! He was reckless, and for some reason against Marquez he never utilises the same amount of lateral movement he does against everyone else, but physically he looked great. 2 one-sided wins against Bradley, and walks in the park against Algieri and Rios

With regards to things that I think Pacquiao can do that can cause some problems are lots of head movement when the fight is in the centre of the ring, stay low - Manny's 2 best punches, the straight left and right hook are not punches Mayweather's defense are best at dealing with - there are many many examples of this in his fights against Judah and Corley. Mayweather's style of countering can suit Pacquiao as well who throws feints with his right continuously, Mayweather gets caught out with these, again Maidana hurt him badly a couple of times with this when he timed it right, and he is slower and less accurate than Pacquiao.

If it's a walk in the park, credit to Floyd, but I just can't see this being easy


----------



## Carpe Diem

Some of y'all really need to analyze fighting styles a bit better. We know Manny is a greater boxer than Maidana, but styles make fights. If some of y'all are expecting Manny to smother Floyd's offense on the outside and inside the way Maidana did, then you guys are in for a rude awakening.

I don't know how many times it needs to be said. Floyd doesn't deal with aggressive boxers who can smother his offense and use their size advantage to maul him. You can give Maidana the same game plan he had in the first fight and put him in there with a 10 years younger version of Floyd, and you'd see the same fight as the one we saw. Floyd doesn't let his hands go enough to beat those type of aggressive boxers. Manny can fight aggressively, but he doesn't maul you and smother your offense. Manny can block and slip a few punches and move his head a bit, but I've yet to see him demonstrated that he can negate someone's offense while coming forward and cutting the ring off the way Maidana did in both fights against, Floyd.

Floyd isn't in his prime anymore obviously, but like every elite fighters, if you put someone in there with him whose style he can easily adapt to, then he'll look like the same Floyd who fought Marquez and Canelo. Floyd will have to adapt to Manny's speed from the get-go and I am sure he'll be prepared for that feint double jab-straight left-jab/hook combo that Manny throws. Go back to the Judah fight to see how he adjusted for that straight left.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Carpe Diem said:


> Some of y'all really need to analyze fighting styles a bit better. We know Manny is a greater boxer than Maidana, but styles make fights. If some of y'all are expecting Manny to smother Floyd's offense on the outside and inside the way Maidana did, then you guys are in for a rude awakening.
> 
> I don't know how many times it needs to be said. Floyd doesn't deal with aggressive boxers who can smother his offense and use their size advantage to maul him. You can give Maidana the same game plan he had in the first fight and put him in there with a 10 years younger version of Floyd, and you'd see the same fight as the one we saw. Floyd doesn't let his hands go enough to beat those type of aggressive boxers. Manny can fight aggressively, but he doesn't maul you and smother your offense. Manny can block and slip a few punches and move his head a bit, but I've yet to see him demonstrated that he can negate someone's offense while coming forward and cutting the ring off the way Maidana did in both fights against, Floyd.
> 
> Floyd isn't in his prime anymore obviously, but like every elite fighters, if you put someone in there with him whose style he can easily adapt to, then he'll look like the same Floyd who fought Marquez and Canelo. Floyd will have to adapt to Manny's speed from the get-go and I am sure he'll be prepared for that feint double jab-straight left-jab/hook combo that Manny throws. Go back to the Judah fight to see how he adjusted for that straight left.


You do make some good points.

I've always thought with this that Mannys problem is he has to beat Floyd at his best game, fighting at that mid range point.

Theres no point trying to close the distance cos manny isnt a great inside fighter.

Floyd hasnt fought anyone with Mannys style to judge.

This is a really interesting match up to me.


----------



## quincy k

Carpe Diem said:


> Some of y'all really need to analyze fighting styles a bit better. We know Manny is a greater boxer than Maidana, but styles make fights. If some of y'all are expecting Manny to smother Floyd's offense on the outside and inside the way Maidana did, then you guys are in for a rude awakening.
> 
> I don't know how many times it needs to be said. Floyd doesn't deal with aggressive boxers who can smother his offense and use their size advantage to maul him. You can give Maidana the same game plan he had in the first fight and put him in there with a 10 years younger version of Floyd, and you'd see the same fight as the one we saw. Floyd doesn't let his hands go enough to beat those type of aggressive boxers. Manny can fight aggressively, but he doesn't maul you and smother your offense. Manny can block and slip a few punches and move his head a bit, but I've yet to see him demonstrated that he can negate someone's offense while coming forward and cutting the ring off the way Maidana did in both fights against, Floyd.
> 
> Floyd isn't in his prime anymore obviously, but like every elite fighters, if you put someone in there with him whose style he can easily adapt to, then he'll look like the same Floyd who fought Marquez and Canelo. Floyd will have to adapt to Manny's speed from the get-go and I am sure he'll be prepared for that feint double jab-straight left-jab/hook combo that Manny throws. Go back to the Judah fight to see how he adjusted for that straight left.


not too difficult to adjust to a guy with a straight left, left hook and a left uppercut limited to throwing two-punch combos wiht an occasional three punch

a little more difficult to adjust to a guy who has a right hook, counter right, straight left, lead left, left hook, left uppercut and still has the ability to throw four-punch combos

and then there is paqs incredible footwork that he still possesses

comparing a one handed zab to a two handed paq...that is wrong on so many different levels


----------



## El-Terrible

Carpe Diem said:


> Some of y'all really need to analyze fighting styles a bit better. We know Manny is a greater boxer than Maidana, but styles make fights. If some of y'all are expecting Manny to smother Floyd's offense on the outside and inside the way Maidana did, then you guys are in for a rude awakening.
> 
> I don't know how many times it needs to be said. Floyd doesn't deal with aggressive boxers who can smother his offense and use their size advantage to maul him. You can give Maidana the same game plan he had in the first fight and put him in there with a 10 years younger version of Floyd, and you'd see the same fight as the one we saw. Floyd doesn't let his hands go enough to beat those type of aggressive boxers. Manny can fight aggressively, but he doesn't maul you and smother your offense. Manny can block and slip a few punches and move his head a bit, but I've yet to see him demonstrated that he can negate someone's offense while coming forward and cutting the ring off the way Maidana did in both fights against, Floyd.
> 
> Floyd isn't in his prime anymore obviously, but like every elite fighters, if you put someone in there with him whose style he can easily adapt to, then he'll look like the same Floyd who fought Marquez and Canelo. Floyd will have to adapt to Manny's speed from the get-go and I am sure he'll be prepared for that feint double jab-straight left-jab/hook combo that Manny throws. Go back to the Judah fight to see how he adjusted for that straight left.


I agree Pacquiao won't smother and maul Mayweather in the same way as Maidana, to be honest the only takeaway from the Maidana fight relative to the Pacquiao fight, was how easily at times Maidana connected with the straight right in the centre of the ring and does not a high tempo. This is the same Maidana who was outboxed by Devon Alexander, he is a come forward plodder without much speed who needs his opponent on the ropes to do any real work, yet he had strange successes against Floyd

As for Judah, he adjusted to Judah's jab jab left, jab jab left in the first couple of rounds. Pacquiao throws punches in bunches, from all sorts of different angles and has a far more effective right hook than Judah.

We will see, but as has been said it will be very interesting and no walkover.


----------



## quincy k

El-Terrible said:


> I agree Pacquiao won't smother and maul Mayweather in the same way as Maidana, to be honest the only takeaway from the Maidana fight relative to the Pacquiao fight, was how easily at times Maidana connected with the straight right in the centre of the ring and does not a high tempo.
> 
> As for Judah, he adjusted to Judah's jab jab left, jab jab left in the first couple of rounds. Pacquiao throws punches in bunches, from all sorts of different angles and has a far more effective right hook than Judah.
> 
> We will see, but as has been said it will be very interesting.


paq dropped cotto with the right hand twice(the short left finished him but the initial right hand was a temple shot in the fourth), essentially ending miguels night in the fourth round

four punch combo on the first kd






i have no idea why anyone would even try to draw any comparisons with zab judah to manny pacquioa

did zab even have the ability to throw a ten punch combo?






the lead right hook kd hatton and pretty much ending his night


----------



## turbotime

God I can't wait for all the idiot Pac fans to go away. some of the retarded comments on my FB wall atsch


----------



## Carpe Diem

quincy k said:


> not too difficult to adjust to a guy with a straight left, left hook and a left uppercut limited to throwing two-punch combos wiht an occasional three punch
> 
> a little more difficult to adjust to a guy who has a right hook, counter right, straight left, lead left, left hook, left uppercut and still has the ability to throw four-punch combos
> 
> and then there is paqs incredible footwork that he still possesses
> 
> comparing a one handed zab to a two handed paq...that is wrong on so many different levels


Manny uses feints double-pumping jabs, straight left, then right jab/hook. Sometimes, he'll just throw the double-jab, straight left downstairs, then right jab/hook upstairs. Bottom is, Floyd does a good job of slipping under enough to avoid a hard straight left upstairs and he sometimes blocks the straight left downstairs with his forearms.

I'm sure Wilson will make more analysis videos about it as soon as if/when the fight gets officially announced. It can be hard to slip under quickly if you're constantly moving and bouncing all the time, and this is why Floyd only moves when he the punches are coming and doesn't waste unnecessary movements because your movement can sometimes work against you. Like for instance, You won't be set on your feet to set up your offense effectively and lose points on the scorecards. If you have two opponents with quick foot speed, the opponent that moves forward gains the foot speed advantage because you're slower backing up than coming forward.

You don't have to be on the run all the time. Sometimes the best defensive tactic is to use your lead hand to measure the range to anticipate an incoming attack and just slip under and smother your opponent's offense. The point is, the slip under defensive tactic can work against Manny and I've it works against him, but at the end of the day, fighters are humans. They will get hit no matter how hard they try not to. Sometimes, they just forget to utilize their strategy at the right time and get caught with hard flush punches.


----------



## 2manyusernames

turbotime said:


> God I can't wait for all the idiot Pac fans to go away. some of the retarded comments on my FB wall atsch


The idiotic Pac fans are on your facebook, not here in this thread. And that's your fault for friending idiotic Pac fans. So maybe you're the idiot for friending them?


----------



## Carpe Diem

quincy k said:


> paq dropped cotto with the right hand twice(the short left finished him but the initial right hand was a temple shot in the fourth), essentially ending miguels night in the fourth round
> 
> four punch combo on the first kd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have no idea why anyone would even try to draw any comparisons with zab judah to manny pacquioa
> 
> did zab even have the ability to throw a ten punch combo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the lead right hook kd hatton and pretty much ending his night


 Cotto had his head up high while Manny came over the top for the first KD. He didn't slipped under. As soon as Manny got that close with the first punch to the shoulder, Cotto should've instantly slipped under low enough to let that other punch rolled over his back and smothered Manny. The first punch was like an early warning for him to be ready for the punch upstairs and bend his head lower and slip underneath deep enough, but he didn't have the defensive instincts and reflexes to do it. When that jab is thrown that low, you should instantly expect a punch will follow-up upstairs and you have to be quick enough to anticipate it by slipping your head underneath and let it fly over your head/back.


----------



## 2manyusernames

turbotime said:


> God I can't wait for all the idiot Pac fans to go away. some of the retarded comments on my FB wall atsch


Actually this is exactly what's wrong with discussions about a Floyd v Manny fight. People like you HAVE to pigeonhole people into either pactards or flomos. You're either one or the other; you can't be both or somewhere in the middle. You won't allow people to just be boxing fans. And it's insufferably boring.


----------



## ChampionsForever

For fuck sake, hasn't it been announced yet?


----------



## TeddyL

I bet Mayweather announces it within the next 8 hours


----------



## 2manyusernames

TeddyL said:


> I bet Mayweather announces it within the next 8 hours


Fingers crossed! Then we can start talking about the fight!


----------



## TeddyL

There is not going to be a press tour, so they must be pretty confident they don't need anymore hype for it to sell


----------



## Bjj_Boxer

ChampionsForever said:


> For fuck sake, hasn't it been announced yet?


I think Floyd is trying to read the contract himself, that's why it's taking so long for him to sign it.


----------



## DobyZhee

turbotime said:


> God I can't wait for all the idiot Pac fans to go away. some of the retarded comments on my FB wall atsch


Don't worry, we're taking you flomos with us when Floyd's corner throws in the towel


----------



## quincy k

Carpe Diem said:


> Cotto had his head up high while Manny came over the top for the first KD. He didn't slipped under. As soon as Manny got that close with the first punch to the shoulder, Cotto should've instantly slipped under low enough to let that other punch rolled over his back and smothered Manny. The first punch was like an early warning for him to be ready for the punch upstairs and bend his head lower and slip underneath deep enough, but he didn't have the defensive instincts and reflexes to do it. When that jab is thrown that low, you should instantly expect a punch will follow-up upstairs and you have to be quick enough to anticipate it by slipping your head underneath and let it fly over your head/back.


i dont think that you are going to find too many people comparing zab to paq. other than they both have speed and are southpaws thats about it. even in common opponents(cotto) there was no comparison

the only thing i gather from the zab fight is that a prime floyd took the better part of the first third of the fight to adjust to a one handed zab who never was the same level of even the diminshed version of the two handed paq that currently exists.

floyd sr and hatton were non-chalantly preparing for a right hook that they obviously thought would present him no issues only to find out early in the fight that said right hook was much more of a problem that he and floyd sr couldve imagined when paq floored him with it






and unlike zab who presents no issues with the right hook, counter right or the lead right hatton then started to worry about two problems instead of one

which led to ktfo cold ricky hatton






this was probably about the time the mayweathers belived that paq was on the A-side meth


----------



## bballchump11

Super Saiyan Mayweather come May 2nd


----------



## MrJotatp4p

I really want to know where all this Mayweather has problems with southpaws shit comes from, bc the facts don't support that argument. He's only lost like a total of 5 rounds his entire career against them. 

This is a horrible style matchup for Manny for several reason. He doesn't have the length, jab or inside game to control Floyd. I have asked this question to Pac fans for the past 5 years and still haven't received an answer. How will Pacquiao deal with Floyd's offense. If you think all Floyd has is a 1-2 then your are sadly mistaken. I guarantee you Floyd ends up throwing more punches than Manny in this fight. Bet your ass this fight looks damn near identical to Mayweather vs Marquez!!


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Also, Bogo or whoever is in charge, can you please delete this thread if the fight is announced so that a new one can be created? Would love to get everyone's break down on the fight, training footage, interviews and much more as the fight gets closer without it getting pushed in this thread.


----------



## quincy k

MrJotatp4p said:


> I really want to know where all this Mayweather has problems with southpaws shit comes from, bc the facts don't support that argument. He's only lost like a total of 5 rounds his entire career against them.
> 
> This is a horrible style matchup for Manny for several reason. He doesn't have the length, jab or inside game to control Floyd. I have asked this question to Pac fans for the past 5 years and still haven't received an answer. How will Pacquiao deal with Floyd's offense. If you think all Floyd has is a 1-2 then your are sadly mistaken. _*I guarantee you Floyd ends up throwing more punches than Manny in this fight. Bet your ass this fight looks damn near identical to Mayweather vs Marquez!!*_


i would like two bets with you

by way of compubox, floyd mayweather does not out throw manny pacqiaou. if either fighter should lose by tko or dq that fighter loses the bet 
if the fight is declared a no contest or a technical decision then the bet is declared no action $500.00

floyd beat jmm by 33 points.

i will take paq plus 32 points. if either fighter should lose by tko or dg that fighter loses the bet. if the fight is declared a no contest or a technical decision then the bet is declared no action $500.00

checkhookboxing acts as escrow and all bet deposits and all monies are held by checkhookboxing


----------



## TeddyL

So with just over 10 weeks to go. Pac is in the Philippines. Konz is in the US. Freddie in US. Freddie is due in Macau on 7th March to work the corner, but he's saying he may have to cancel that trip in order to begin work with Pac

Where is Pac going to train?, What is the format of his camp going to be?


----------



## Carpe Diem

Start at the 10:08 min mark. You can see how Cotto ducked his head underneath the straight left hand similar to how Floyd does it in several fights against southpaws. Again at the 10:25 min mark, Cotto didn't even dipped his head underneath low enough, but he still ducked the straight left.


----------



## Tko6

I think we're missing a real opportunity here fellas, http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/sport/boxing/tyson-fury-could-beat-floyd-8665937

'â€œThey say they are the pound-for-pound best, but I could beat both of them with one hand tied behind my back - together.â€'

Fury v Pac and Floyd. Now that would be worth paying for. . .


----------



## Divi253

TBE
TBE
TBE
TBE
TBE
TBE
TBE
TBE
TBE
TBE


----------



## bballchump11

Divi253 said:


> TBE
> TBE
> TBE
> TBE
> TBE
> TBE
> TBE
> TBE
> TBE
> TBE


:hey


----------



## tommygun711

Tko6 said:


> I think we're missing a real opportunity here fellas, http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/sport/boxing/tyson-fury-could-beat-floyd-8665937
> 
> 'â€œThey say they are the pound-for-pound best, but I could beat both of them with one hand tied behind my back - together.â€'
> 
> Fury v Pac and Floyd. Now that would be worth paying for. . .


Fury sounding like a school yard bully here. If Manny or Floyd were legitimate heavyweights they would DESTROY Tyson Fury.


----------



## Divi253

Hard work, dedication.






TBE
TBE
TBE
TBE


----------



## TeddyL

How can you guys seriously post all this TBE cheerleading shit. Acting like somehow you are part of his career, It isn't your achievement.. it's his. You have not done it. 

Supporting a sports team or club is one thing.. but acting like that towards a man. If you are gay and it is a sexual thing then that's fine, but if not, it's quite weird. 

There has been boxers I've liked and boxers I didn't. But never would I feel the need to go on internet forums shouting 'BLAT BLAT BLAT TBE TBE TBE' and all the rest of the shit we've been seeing in this thread. Some of you seriously need to read back the crap you write before posting


----------



## mick557

TeddyL said:


> How can you guys seriously post all this TBE cheerleading shit. Acting like somehow you are part of his career, It isn't your achievement.. it's his. You have not done it.
> 
> Supporting a sports team or club is one thing.. but acting like that towards a man. If you are gay and it is a sexual thing then that's fine, but if not, it's quite weird.
> 
> There has been boxers I've liked and boxers I didn't. But never would I feel the need to go on internet forums shouting 'BLAT BLAT BLAT TBE TBE TBE' and all the rest of the shit we've been seeing in this thread. Some of you seriously need to read back the crap you write before posting


The line between trolling and extreme reverence for him is fairly blurred in this thread.


----------



## bballchump11

TeddyL said:


> How can you guys seriously post all this TBE cheerleading shit. Acting like somehow you are part of his career, It isn't your achievement.. it's his. You have not done it.
> 
> Supporting a sports team or club is one thing.. but acting like that towards a man. If you are gay and it is a sexual thing then that's fine, but if not, it's quite weird.
> 
> There has been boxers I've liked and boxers I didn't. But never would I feel the need to go on internet forums shouting 'BLAT BLAT BLAT TBE TBE TBE' and all the rest of the shit we've been seeing in this thread. Some of you seriously need to read back the crap you write before posting


:think


----------



## bballchump11

Butthurt everywhere


----------



## tommygun711

bballchump11 said:


> Butthurt everywhere


Safe to say both of those guys TKO PBF/Money May. imo


----------



## bballchump11

tommygun711 said:


> Safe to say both of those guys TKO PBF/Money May. imo


if anybody could, it'd be them. I think Floyd could survive though if he chooses to do so. If he gets too brave, he'd get stopped.


----------



## quincy k

TeddyL said:


> How can you guys seriously post all this TBE cheerleading shit. Acting like somehow you are part of his career, It isn't your achievement.. it's his. You have not done it.
> 
> Supporting a sports team or club is one thing.. but acting like that towards a man. If you are gay and it is a sexual thing then that's fine, but if not, it's quite weird.
> 
> There has been boxers I've liked and boxers I didn't. But never would I feel the need to go on internet forums shouting 'BLAT BLAT BLAT TBE TBE TBE' and all the rest of the shit we've been seeing in this thread. Some of you seriously need to read back the crap you write before posting


the best way to shut up a flomo is if they say something stupid like floyd is going to win 10-2 offer to bet them. since they wont back their mouth with their wallet it ends to humble them a bit, or in the case of michiganwarrior, helps get them banned for excessive trolling because only a compete dumfuk would say something so stupid to denigrate the forum

flomos are so mentally unstable i would refrain from arguing with any flomo in person should mayweather lose on may 2.

my guess is that there will be at least one reported killing or suicide related to a floyd loss should it happen

check out this retard flomo all bent out of shape because paq kod hatton!


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

bballchump11 said:


> Butthurt everywhere


This shit right here is straight up sacrilegious :lol:


----------



## tommygun711

bballchump11 said:


> if anybody could, it'd be them. I think Floyd could survive though if he chooses to do so. If he gets too brave, he'd get stopped.


I think Floyd's ego is frankly too big to just go in straight up survival mode. Floyd's a competitor and he would always try to win the fight, can't see him pulling a Jimmy Young and just being overly negative just to see the 12th round.

I just think offensively, Leonard & Robinson are wayyy too much for Floyd. for once Floyd would be in with someone of comparable skill level. There are possibly a few others I could see beating floyd at 147, but 154? McCallum, Norris, and Hearns stop him without a doubt.


----------



## oibighead

TeddyL said:


> How can you guys seriously post all this TBE cheerleading shit. Acting like somehow you are part of his career, It isn't your achievement.. it's his. You have not done it.
> 
> Supporting a sports team or club is one thing.. but acting like that towards a man. If you are gay and it is a sexual thing then that's fine, but if not, it's quite weird.
> 
> There has been boxers I've liked and boxers I didn't. But never would I feel the need to go on internet forums shouting 'BLAT BLAT BLAT TBE TBE TBE' and all the rest of the shit we've been seeing in this thread. Some of you seriously need to read back the crap you write before posting


Apparently you're not allowed to support a fighter anymore.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> if anybody could, it'd be them. I think Floyd could survive though if he chooses to do so. If he gets too brave, he'd get stopped.


leonard didnt really have the kill in him like norris or curry so floyd would lose in 12

terry and donald...they wanted the ko. terry being so savage that he got dq three times for hitting a downed opponent






terrible shouldve been dq against leonard as well.


----------



## bballchump11

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> This shit right here is straight up sacrilegious :lol:


:lol: like who made these, foreal? 


tommygun711 said:


> I think Floyd's ego is frankly too big to just go in straight up survival mode. Floyd's a competitor and he would always try to win the fight, can't see him pulling a Jimmy Young and just being overly negative just to see the 12th round.
> 
> I just think offensively, Leonard & Robinson are wayyy too much for Floyd. for once Floyd would be in with someone of comparable skill level. There are possibly a few others I could see beating floyd at 147, but 154? McCallum, Norris, and Hearns stop him without a doubt.


yeah I could see that. Floyd was still standing there in the pocket vs Castillo late in their fight. I'm sure you could envision something like what Bernard attempted int he 12th round vs Kovalev.

And Floyd is nowhere near the best at 154 for sure.


----------



## TeddyL

Ultimately. Floyd isn't yet in the same league as those guys. The difference is that nobody sits around arguing, disputing whether or not Marciano, Ali, Robinson were ATG's.. it's fact. Everybody knows it. When there comes a day when people universally think like that about Mayweather, then he's made it. Until that day he needs to keep fighting to get there. This fight is one big step in the right direction.


----------



## Concrete

TeddyL said:


> Ultimately. Floyd isn't yet in the same league as those guys. The difference is that nobody sits around arguing, disputing whether or not Marciano, Ali, Robinson were ATG's.. it's fact. Everybody knows it. When there comes a day when people universally think like that about Mayweather, then he's made it. Until that day he needs to keep fighting to get there. This fight is one big step in the right direction.


Mayweather is an ATG that isn't debatable. The debate is how high is he ranked on the ATG list. Some people say he just cracks the top 100 some pple put him in the top 50 and some people claim top 20.

And really the only reason why he "isn't in there league" is because he doesn't hold there punching power. If he did....


----------



## Divi253

TeddyL said:


> How can you guys seriously post all this TBE cheerleading shit. Acting like somehow you are part of his career, It isn't your achievement.. it's his. You have not done it.
> 
> Supporting a sports team or club is one thing.. but acting like that towards a man. If you are gay and it is a sexual thing then that's fine, but if not, it's quite weird.
> 
> There has been boxers I've liked and boxers I didn't. But never would I feel the need to go on internet forums shouting 'BLAT BLAT BLAT TBE TBE TBE' and all the rest of the shit we've been seeing in this thread. Some of you seriously need to read back the crap you write before posting


:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl





















TBE TBE TBE TBE TBE TBE TBE TBE TBE TBE TBE TBE TBE TBE TBE TBE TBE TBE

I'm entitled to an opinion. Why do you care if I say TBE, it's a non-issue.

"Floyd is the worst active fighter", is that what you expect from a Floyd fan?

"Floyd calls himself TBE, prove him differently"

I can't think of any knowledgeable boxing fan who would take Floyd's fans saying he's TBE serious.

Us saying TBE on the forum is just annoying to you, it's business as usual in boxing to others.

:theretherebogo


----------



## knowimuch

Anyone know whats Ellerbe up to?


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## tommygun711

Concrete said:


> And really the only reason why he "isn't in there league" is because he doesn't hold there punching power. If he did....


It has a lot more to do with punching power. Ali wasnt exactly a KO artist. Whitaker wasnt the most powerful hitter.. to me it has to do with the lack of fights against great opposition or ATG fighters.. floyd is lacking that signature win which he would have if the packy fight happened years ago.


----------



## TeddyL

Get ready.. announcement coming


----------



## MrJotatp4p

TeddyL said:


> Get ready.. announcement coming


Hell yeah!


----------



## Bogotazo

bjl12 said:


> If those Maidana fights are any indication, Floyd may be fucking shot at this point. @Bogotazo had a great gameplan for Manny. Throw punches in bunches/flurries SOMETIMES, but then just stand in front of Floyd...make him lead. Floyd doesn't deal with flurries well and he HATES to lead. Great way to offset his excellent counter-punching and strong defense by taking advantage of his low-risk/low-output approach.
> 
> Also, if Manny stays low the way Maidana did...Floyd is in for a long night


Thanks, I think that's his best bet at this age. Ambush, and when not pressing, stay just out of range to make Floyd reach while side-stepping. I notice he's pretty vulnerable after throwing his lead right and predictable ducks down to his right with both feet on the ground after landing, Manny should jump on him then, then hold back.


----------



## DobyZhee

TeddyL said:


> Get ready.. announcement coming


Sure buddy. Want to take a permanent ban bet?lol


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


>


He lost to Hatton AND Broner


----------



## Bogotazo

Carpe Diem said:


> Start at the 10:08 min mark. You can see how Cotto ducked his head underneath the straight left hand similar to how Floyd does it in several fights against southpaws. Again at the 10:25 min mark, Cotto didn't even dipped his head underneath low enough, but he still ducked the straight left.


Bradley was doing this too in the first fight, then Manny started adjusting his aim. Ducking the right is a pretty go-to move to avoid the straight left, so Manny will have to adjust his trajectory if he plans on landing.
@bballchump11 might has a gif because we talked about this before.


----------



## bballchump11

Oh yeah i remember talking about this. He did it a few times and against Mosley as well


----------



## MrJotatp4p

bballchump11 said:


> Oh yeah i remember talking about this. He did it a few times and against Mosley as well


Floyd's going to eat his ass up with right hand when Manny paws that jab!


----------



## bballchump11

*News Update*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568184120091803648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568185184635514881


----------



## tezel8764




----------



## Carpe Diem

Floyd has demonstrated that he can duck underneath the straight left, i don't know why he doesn't do it regularly against southpaws. He's more comfortable and used to pulling back to roll or block the straight left instead of simply ducking underneath it as he did against, Judah. The reason he might get caught pulling/leaning 
straight back is because Manny will attack him with the 1-2-1 instead of the 1-2's.


----------



## DobyZhee

Floyd has also demonstrated that he can run for a full round.

See Maidana 2, judges will probably give him the round due to ring generalship


----------



## Carpe Diem

bballchump11 said:


> Oh yeah i remember talking about this. He did it a few times and against Mosley as well


The first gif was a well-executed punch. It was shot not too low or too high. I think that when Bradley tried to countered with the left hook, he messed up his timing on the duck under move. If he hadn't tried to counter with the left hook, he could've had enough time to ducked under low enough.

The second gif was a good shot. Bradley was in a wide stance and tried to pulled back in the last seconds and paid the price. I think he would've done a better job if he had used his lead to anticipate the attack and then duck under. Manny used his lead hand to set it up, while Bradley kept his lead hand down. Nevertheless it was a good shot by, Pacquiao. But the lead hand could've made a difference.


----------



## light_box

Pacman said on his official site mp8.ph "Floyd essentially a good and nice person". Really? Hope they can settle this fight, so we can decide who's the better fighter.


----------



## OneTime

Floyd Mayweather has no skills. None.


----------



## Hagler

DobyZhee said:


> Sure buddy. Want to take a permanent ban bet?ðŸ˜œlol


Will the Phillipines have a national day of mourning when Bakluiao loses you think? Will you shed a tear?


----------



## Hagler

OneTime said:


> Floyd Mayweather has no skills. None.


Go to sleep..


----------



## bballchump11

*Garcia believes Mayweather/Pacquiao a done deal*

Robert gives his take


----------



## chibelle

Wow he actually called Maidana "very limited". He may be but you usually don't hear that from your own coach / trainer.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Still no announcement I take it


----------



## godsavethequeen

I think Fraud is scared. He could just announce it now and allow promotion and training to begin, but no he is looking for an advantage.
That being said I bet Pac is keeping in shape anyway. But Fraud stalling is gaining my suspicion that he is in fact worried about facing the little guy with numerous defeats and a KTFO6 against JMM... See styles do make fights


----------



## BoxingGenius27

I just don't understand why Floyd is taking so long. Everyone gets that Floyd is the A side and in control. Team Pac or anyone else isn't questioning that.

There can only be so much method to the madness before it's just pure madness


----------



## 2manyusernames

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Still no announcement I take it


:lol: No, but tomorrow, or Friday, seems to be the prevailing sentiment from the glass half full camp, of which I am a member.


----------



## 2manyusernames

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I just don't understand why Floyd is taking so long. Everyone gets that Floyd is the A side and in control. Team Pac or anyone else isn't questioning that.
> 
> There can only be so much method to the madness before it's just pure madness


He's just exercising his ability to stretch it out now. He was given the power to do that, so he may as well use it. No point wasting an opportunity.


----------



## 2manyusernames

He should get Gorilla Promotions to make a promo vid, and release it on Shots to announce the fight. That would be cool.


----------



## bballchump11

here we go :lol:


----------



## Abraham

So now I guess it'll be announced on Floyd's birthday. That's the new date. His birthday. :rolleyes


----------



## bballchump11

Remember guys, grain of salt

http://ringobserver.com/articles/breaking-news-floyd-signed-today-pacquiao-vs-floyd-is-on
*Breaking News: Floyd Signed Today, Pacquiao vs. Floyd is ON*

Just received an Instant Message from an insider: The "Pacquiao vs. Mayweather Superfight" was signed today by both combatants.

I believe it, I believe the source, and I believe we have a fight. Still, knowing Floyd's reluctance and ducking ability and agility, one must reserve slight doubt. Very slight.

According to my source, sponsorship deals are already being sold. The fight will be announced officially on Thursday or Friday. Pay per view price will be a hundred dollars. A rematch would be scheduled for November. Major companies are lining up to be a part of the biggest prizefight in boxing history.

This time it looks like we finally have the Super Bowl Superfight of Boxing History. Pacquiao vs. Mayweather will change the image of the sport. Boxing will enter a new era of excitement and electricity, like when Muhammad Ali and Mike Tyson dominated the entire sports world.

It's time boxing fans, it's time to Fasten your seatbelts.

Stay tuned...

Scoop Malinowski's two boxing books "Heavyweight Armageddon: The Tyson-Lewis Championship Battle" and "Muhammad Aliortrait of a Champion" will be available at amazon next week.


----------



## bballchump11

remember nothing is official until Floyd announces it


----------



## Abraham

2manyusernames said:


> He's just exercising his ability to stretch it out now. He was given the power to do that, so he may as well use it. No point wasting an opportunity.


But what exactly is the point of stretching it out? Seriously. He apparently isn't that business savvy. Once again, I'll repeat what I said a few pages back. The All Star game. Not saying he had to announce it outright, but he could/should have dropped _some_ kind of hint. I just don't understand how if something is on the horizon, and he knows it, why would he STILL downplay it? Dropping a hint - a fucking wink - wouldn't be violating any gag orders, and it would have created more of a buzz than there already is. The All Star game interview could/should have went two ways...

"It's done. May 2nd, MGM Grand. Floyd Money Mayweather vs Manny Pacquiao! Get your tickets now! We're going to put on a show, and give the world what they've been waiting for!"

or

"Stay tuned. That's all I'm going to say. *wink* Stay tuned."

But no, what did we get?

"No that's not true. And um...I have not signed yet...and he hadn't signed yet. It's just been speculation and rumors, but hopefully we can make the fight happen."

HOPEFULLY? Are you fucking serious? After all this time, you're still saying "hopefully"???


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> Remember guys, grain of salt
> 
> http://ringobserver.com/articles/breaking-news-floyd-signed-today-pacquiao-vs-floyd-is-on
> *Breaking News: Floyd Signed Today, Pacquiao vs. Floyd is ON*
> 
> Just received an Instant Message from an insider: The "Pacquiao vs. Mayweather Superfight" was signed today by both combatants.
> 
> I believe it, I believe the source, and I believe we have a fight. Still, knowing Floyd's reluctance and ducking ability and agility, one must reserve slight doubt. Very slight.
> 
> According to my source, sponsorship deals are already being sold. The fight will be announced officially on Thursday or Friday. Pay per view price will be a hundred dollars. A rematch would be scheduled for November. Major companies are lining up to be a part of the biggest prizefight in boxing history.
> 
> This time it looks like we finally have the Super Bowl Superfight of Boxing History. Pacquiao vs. Mayweather will change the image of the sport. Boxing will enter a new era of excitement and electricity, like when Muhammad Ali and Mike Tyson dominated the entire sports world.
> 
> It's time boxing fans, it's time to Fasten your seatbelts.
> 
> Stay tuned...
> 
> Scoop Malinowski's two boxing books "Heavyweight Armageddon: The Tyson-Lewis Championship Battle" and "Muhammad Aliortrait of a Champion" will be available at amazon next week.


In b4 Floyd does an interview saying "It's all just speculations and rumors. I have not signed a contract. Manny Pacquiao has not signed a contract".

:rofl:rofl


----------



## Abraham

I'll say this, though...if this fight doesn't happen at this point, I don't know how either of them will recover from the debacle. I'll acknowledge that more signs point to yes than no at this point, but I'm still skeptical.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Abraham said:


> I'll say this, though...if this fight doesn't happen at this point, I don't know how either of them will recover from the debacle. I'll acknowledge that more signs point to yes than no at this point, but I'm still skeptical.


I'm skeptical, but deep down still positive

I'm just talking shit hoping FMJ-MP will prove me wrong 

If it happens, great I'll have the fight I've been waiting for for 6 years. If it doesn't, I'll just say "told you so" :rofl:rofl

It's a win-win for me either way


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> In b4 Floyd does an interview saying "It's all just speculations and rumors. I have not signed a contract. Manny Pacquiao has not signed a contract".
> 
> :rofl:rofl


that's possible. I predicted Thursday/Friday, Pugmire said Thursday and that article said Thursday/Friday

we'll see


----------



## Abraham

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm skeptical, but deep down still positive
> 
> I'm just talking shit hoping FMJ-MP will prove me wrong
> 
> If it happens, great I'll have the fight I've been waiting for for 6 years. If it doesn't, I'll just say "told you so" :rofl:rofl
> 
> It's a win-win for me either way


I want it to happen, even if it means paying Bball $100. But idk, man. It's just so hard for me to buy into all of this. Today I showed myself how not positive I am by trying to explain the situation to a guys who knows pretty much nothing about boxing. I told him it's probably not happening. He said "but this dude at work told me the fight is already signed!" I said, "that dude doesn't know shit."


----------



## Tko6

Abraham said:


> I'll say this, though...if this fight doesn't happen at this point, I don't know how either of them will recover from the debacle. I'll acknowledge that more signs point to yes than no at this point, but I'm still skeptical.


I'm still being cynical until I see Floyd announce it, but as I said yesterday, Moonves is not a man you piss off, and Roach admitted today that he wants this fight more than anyone. I think Floyd is holding back to show Showtime he's his own man as much as play mind games with Pac tbh, he's that childish. I don't think people here appreciate just how powerful a guy Moonves is, and Floyd's behavoiur makes more sense if you consider that he may have been forced into this, and I don't mean pressured, I mean told he's making the fight whether he likes it or not.


----------



## bballchump11

I'm guessing if there's an announcement tomorrow it'll be between noon and 8 PM


----------



## Abraham

No announcement manana.


----------



## bballchump11

*More Shady News*

http://www.asianfightscene.com/2015/02/19/mayweather-vs-pacquiao-is-officially-on/



> By AsianFightScene.com
> 
> Floyd Mayweather Jr. and Manny Pacquiao signed the contract this Thursday morning (Wednesday afternoon in the US), the official announcement of their super fight will be set right away.
> 
> A reliable source, who knows the ongoing negotiations, disclosed to AsianFightScene.com few minutes ago about the agreement of the two most respected prizefighters in the generation.
> 
> Mayweather will put his WBC-WBA welterweight titles on the line on May 2 at MGM Grand in Las Vegas, Nevada.
> 
> There would be a rematch in November if the result of the contestâ€™s too close, a draw or controversial.


----------



## 2manyusernames

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/78134273017778176
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438114398029496320
> I'm guessing if there's an announcement tomorrow it'll be between these times(noon and 8PM)


You bastard I started reading that thinking it was the announcement.


----------



## sugarshane_24

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.asianfightscene.com/2015/02/19/mayweather-vs-pacquiao-is-officially-on/


If Maidana was qualified to challenge for all the belts, Pac should be too.


----------



## bballchump11

2manyusernames said:


> You bastard I started reading that thinking it was the announcement.


lol my bad, I'll actually delete them. The only reason I posted them was to see what time in the day they were announced


----------



## uraharakisuke

Alright, who you guys got for the November rematch?


----------



## El-Terrible

Abraham said:


> But what exactly is the point of stretching it out?


Appeasing Floyds megalomania ... He needs to be seen like he is in full control though we all know avoiding this fight is out of his control


----------



## DobyZhee

uraharakisuke said:


> Alright, who you guys got for the November rematch?


Floyd only fights in May


----------



## Theron




----------



## DobyZhee

Mayweather Jr is already shook. If you spend 6 years of your life believing the other guy is PEDing and makes it your crusade, how is he gonna really react when he gets punched in the mouth?

Doubt is already set in and I really do think this is where Pacquiao has the advantage.


----------



## El-Terrible

Hearns would also be all wrong for Floyd, he knocks Floyd out, no doubt
Regarding this match-up, I must say I cannot see Floyd getting the joy with the overhand right counter he was banging Canelo with all day long. Pacquiao just moves too much, he'd be gone by the time Mayweather throws that punch - Marquez had success because he would throw his counters WITH Manny, he'd be in the line of fire taking shots. Mayweather's instinct is to avoid getting hit, once out of the way, he then unleashes. This works great against flat footers like Guerrero, Canelo, Cotto to a lesser extent who moves a lot better. But even someone as limited as Maidana (that is how Robert Garcia described Maidana by the way!!! ) still managed to use that counter a few times used against Floyd, two of which seriously hurt him

Floyd's left hook is a danger though, I can see that as a successful counter if Pacquiao lunges in with the left. He leaves himself open and Floyd would step back and let that crisp left hook go, it's for me one of his best punches. 

I think it won't be a walkover, I can see enough to worry both guys. I do think it'll be a boring fight in the casual sense, Mayweather is going to be on his toes and try and turn this in a jab fest, pot-shotting spectacle. As Freddit Roach said, he needs one hell of a gameplan, but he he has a fighter who has the speed and athleticism to execute the right gameplan - unlike many of Mayweather's recent opponents


----------



## Wig

The flip-flopping in this thread from abraham has been fucking grim to watch. 

Kid has gone from 
'MARK MY WORDS this fight is not happening' 
'I'll cover ANYONES BET on this fight. ANYONES'
to
'I forgot to check my PMs, I don't understand wire transfers'
'I just get really frustrated sometimes guys, love me'

Spineless cretin.


----------



## El-Terrible

DobyZhee said:


> Mayweather Jr is already shook. If you spend 6 years of your life believing the other guy is PEDing and makes it your crusade, how is he gonna really react when he gets punched in the mouth?
> 
> Doubt is already set in and I really do think this is where Pacquiao has the advantage.


I think those accusations were more about discrediting his rival's achievements so they wouldn't be held to the same estimation as his own. 
I think Pacquiao rattles him, and I think the thought of PAcquiao beating him is something he has had nightmares over. With FLoyd I think his philosophy has been "If I lose, let it be against anyone but this guy"

Mayweather will have that in his head. Pacquiao will fight with more mental freedom I think. It's gonna be great


----------



## shaunster101

If this fight happens I'm going to be a fucking wreck of nervous energy and excitement as they start making the announcements. My heart is going to be beating out of my chest.


----------



## DobyZhee

El-Terrible said:


> I think those accusations were more about discrediting his rival's achievements so they wouldn't be held to the same estimation as his own.
> I think Pacquiao rattles him, and I think the thought of PAcquiao beating him is something he has had nightmares over. With FLoyd I think his philosophy has been "If I lose, let it be against anyone but this guy"
> 
> Mayweather will have that in his head. Pacquiao will fight with more mental freedom I think. It's gonna be great


Neither fighter has never been rattled. I've never seen Pacquiao run from a fighter and I've never seen Mayweather go into run mode outside Maidana 2 and the super punch from Mosley Round 2.


----------



## JohnAnthony

shaunster101 said:


> If this fight happens I'm going to be a fucking wreck of nervous energy and excitement as they start making the announcements. My heart is going to be beating out of my chest.


me too. The last time i was like this for a fight was mayweather hatton, where i would check the forums every day for any tiny update


----------



## Jonnybravo

Is it official yet or what???


----------



## Lester1583

shaunster101 said:


> My heart is going to be beating out of my chest.


Happens to me everytime I watch Johnny Nelson highlights.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Anyone see Commentary Bias being a problem.

Because to me in close fights it will affect the outcome of most peoples thought process who watch the fight.

Do people see it as, Showtime Commentators will be Bias too Floyd and Vice Verca.


----------



## El-Terrible

JohnAnthony said:


> Anyone see Commentary Bias being a problem.
> 
> Because to me in close fights it will affect the outcome of most peoples thought process who watch the fight.
> 
> Do people see it as, Showtime Commentators will be Bias too Floyd and Vice Verca.


Who are the commentators. The big no-nos for me are Jim Lampley and Paulie Malignaggi - both suck up disgustingly to one side and are actual haters of the other. I like Lampley's voice, it's enthusiastic and he's exciting though don't always like what he says.

Out of the 2 I'd trust Lampley to be more unbiased if it he had to. Malignaggi, whose commentary I enjoy, is too much of a troll when he has a bias, and in this case his bias is huge.

Al Bernstein, Roy Jones would be pretty cool though Lampley's play by play is the best when he's not offering too many personal opinions


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

From Dan Rafael's twitter about 15 minutes ago:



> "A busy morning has caused me to hereby raise the #MayweatherPacquiao threat level to red. There is severe risk this fight will be finalized."


----------



## bballchump11

I'm about to win $100


----------



## 2manyusernames

C'mon! Almost there!


----------



## El-Terrible

Think I just p***** myself


----------



## JohnAnthony

El-Terrible said:


> Who are the commentators. The big no-nos for me are Jim Lampley and Paulie Malignaggi - both suck up disgustingly to one side and are actual haters of the other. I like Lampley's voice, it's enthusiastic and he's exciting though don't always like what he says.
> 
> Out of the 2 I'd trust Lampley to be more unbiased if it he had to. Malignaggi, whose commentary I enjoy, is too much of a troll when he has a bias, and in this case his bias is huge.
> 
> Al Bernstein, Roy Jones would be pretty cool though Lampley's play by play is the best when he's not offering too many personal opinions


I imagine, Its Showtimes team but who knows.

Floyd seems to be pulling the strings.

Paulie Malignaggi Seems to really Hate Pac so would be terrible to have in.

Yes I like Roy Jones, but then again, he seems to love Pac and be dissing floyd recently.

I'm a brit so we'll be gettin The Colonol doing the international feed. Now he really is Bad!


----------



## El-Terrible

JohnAnthony said:


> I imagine, Its Showtimes team but who knows.
> 
> Floyd seems to be pulling the strings.
> 
> Paulie Malignaggi Seems to really Hate Pac so would be terrible to have in.
> 
> Yes I like Roy Jones, but then again, he seems to love Pac and be dissing floyd recently.
> 
> I'm a brit so we'll be gettin The Colonol doing the international feed. Now he really is Bad!


True but RJJ's criticism of Floyd, regarding the most exciting thing that happened in 2 Maidana fights being Floyd complaining about being bitten, is actually true. Whereas Lampley has shown an actual personal dislike for the guy in every way...

Whoever is there is going to have some bias for their guy, I guess it's just ensuring you don't get the extremes.


----------



## Windmiller

JohnAnthony said:


> I imagine, Its Showtimes team but who knows.
> 
> Floyd seems to be pulling the strings.
> 
> Paulie Malignaggi Seems to really Hate Pac so would be terrible to have in.
> 
> Yes I like Roy Jones, but then again, he seems to love Pac and be dissing floyd recently.
> 
> I'm a brit so we'll be gettin The Colonol doing the international feed. Now he really is Bad!


They agreed to the announcing team a couple of weeks ago. 
It's supposed to be Lamps and Bernstein for sure with I think Roy. 
Max and Gray then do interviews for their networks guys


----------



## Smirk

JohnAnthony said:


> I'm a brit so we'll be gettin The Colonol doing the international feed. Now he really is Bad!


Hope your mute button works


----------



## nufc_jay

Who'd win between these two?


----------



## shaunster101

JohnAnthony said:


> I imagine, Its Showtimes team but who knows.
> 
> Floyd seems to be pulling the strings.
> 
> Paulie Malignaggi Seems to really Hate Pac so would be terrible to have in.
> 
> Yes I like Roy Jones, but then again, he seems to love Pac and be dissing floyd recently.
> 
> I'm a brit so we'll be gettin The Colonol doing the international feed. Now he really is Bad!


I think this will be on Sky PPV. We're going to get Halling and Watt! Urggghhhhhh


----------



## bballchump11

When the announcement comes and if I'm not busy in class, I'll or hopefully somebody else will just make a whole new thread for the announcement. I want everybody to see 






and this thread is garbage


----------



## shaunster101

Lester1583 said:


> Happens to me everytime I watch Johnny Nelson highlights.


:rofl


----------



## JohnAnthony

El-Terrible said:


> Think I just p***** myself


why


----------



## JohnAnthony

shaunster101 said:


> I think this will be on Sky PPV. We're going to get Halling and Watt! Urggghhhhhh


Haha.

Worst commentary ever.

Ruined many fights for me. Especially Froch/Groves 1 and 2


----------



## El-Terrible

shaunster101 said:


> I think this will be on Sky PPV. We're going to get Halling and Watt! Urggghhhhhh


Arrggghhh! Why can't they just feed in the showtime telecast?

Lance Pugmire has just tweeted

"Today could finally be that day @floydmayweather @mannypacquiao. Checking in with sources who have been reliable throughout"

If he says that's as reliable a source as we have had


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

Also according to Fat Dan:



> If #MayweatherPacquiao is gets done PPV will be 3 bouts. Main event & Top Rank & Mayweather Promotions each make 1 fight of their choice.


and



> Also if #MayweatherPacquiao gets done price of PPV will be greater than usual but I am told the exact price has not been set yet.


----------



## bballchump11

man it feels like Christmas Eve. I could barely sleep last night. Just kept thinking about the fight


----------



## shaunster101

JohnAnthony said:


> Haha.
> 
> Worst commentary ever.
> 
> Ruined many fights for me. Especially Froch/Groves 1 and 2





El-Terrible said:


> Arrggghhh! Why can't they just feed in the showtime telecast?
> 
> Lance Pugmire has just tweeted
> 
> "Today could finally be that day @floydmayweather @mannypacquiao. Checking in with sources who have been reliable throughout"
> 
> If he says that's as reliable a source as we have had


Although, thinking about it Hearn has planned Degale - Dirrel and Selby - Gradovich in for PPV on april 25th.

Will Sky really do two back to back PPVs?

I'd love BT to get this, then we'd get Ian Dark on comms.


----------



## shaunster101

bballchump11 said:


> man it feels like Christmas Eve. I could barely sleep last night. Just kept thinking about the fight


I'm in a position where as much as I want the time to fly by before the figny, I have some serious shit to do before then that I'm kind of hoping takes a long time to come around! Got to organise and run a stag/bachelor weekend in Spain for 15 people, then write and deliver a best man's speech to 150+ people - all before this fight.

Dammit I just want to chill and get hyped!


----------



## Marlow

shaunster101 said:


> Although, thinking about it Hearn has planned Degale - Dirrel and Selby - Gradovich in for PPV on april 25th.
> 
> Will Sky really do two back to back PPVs?
> 
> I'd love BT to get this, then we'd get Ian Dark on comms.


I was thinking this earlier, no way do they do two ppv's in two weeks.

If I was to guess I think they'll go ppv April 25th assuming Degale/Dirrell gets made as well and May 2nd will be regular Sky.

If Hearn was to have a fighter on the undercard would Sky automatically get the rights?


----------



## El-Terrible

Marlow said:


> I was thinking this earlier, no way do they do two ppv's in two weeks.
> 
> If I was to guess I think they'll go ppv April 25th assuming Degale/Dirrell gets made as well and May 2nd will be regular Sky.
> 
> If Hearn was to have a fighter on the undercard would Sky automatically get the rights?


Hopefully Boxnation gets it 
I just cancelled Sky 2 months ago!


----------



## El-Terrible

Amir Khan, who has continuously said they won't fight each other, admitted defeat in today's newspapers stating "They're fighting each other" ....


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> I'm about to win $100


Don't get too ahead of yourself.


----------



## TeddyL

Abraham said:


> But what exactly is the point of stretching it out? Seriously. He apparently isn't that business savvy. Once again, I'll repeat what I said a few pages back. The All Star game. Not saying he had to announce it outright, but he could/should have dropped _some_ kind of hint. I just don't understand how if something is on the horizon, and he knows it, why would he STILL downplay it? Dropping a hint - a fucking wink - wouldn't be violating any gag orders, and it would have created more of a buzz than there already is. The All Star game interview could/should have went two ways...
> 
> "It's done. May 2nd, MGM Grand. Floyd Money Mayweather vs Manny Pacquiao! Get your tickets now! We're going to put on a show, and give the world what they've been waiting for!"


And this is why you shouldn't ever work in business. The worst thing Floyd could do is that. Him doing that says it's happening, 100%.

Floyd's power in the negotiation is that they give him what he wants.. OR he walks and fights Cotto. He holds all the cards. 
If he comes out and gives the impression that the fight is on by saying something, he immediately fucks that up. The other side then begins to play hardball, given that Floyd has already announced.. they then say 'Well okay, yeah all is fine but we are not happy with this point, we want XYZ gloves'. You don't say shit until it is done.

It is like when sports teams are in negotiations to sign a player. They may show their interest. But they don't come out and say it is a done deal until after it is signed. Otherwise the moment they say 'Oh we are going to sign Z'.. Z's agent says 'Ok yeah but we want 1.2million instead of 1 million'.

The gag order is not because Floyd wants to announce it first. Each side implements their own gag orders to avoid fucking up their own deal. This is why nobody involved in the negotiations between HBO and Showtime ever says anything.


----------



## ChampionsForever

Fuck, I may have to stay up until 5AM for this fight to start UK time for the first time in years. I'm going to be crazy nervous, I'd love to get it free on Sky sports like Oscar vs Floyd, here to hoping. WAR PAC!


----------



## Abraham

TeddyL said:


> And this is why you shouldn't ever work in business. The worst thing Floyd could do is that. Him doing that says it's happening, 100%.
> 
> Floyd's power in the negotiation is that they give him what he wants.. OR he walks and fights Cotto. He holds all the cards.
> If he comes out and gives the impression that the fight is on by saying something, he immediately fucks that up. The other side then begins to play hardball, given that Floyd has already announced.. they then say 'Well okay, yeah all is fine but we are not happy with this point, we want XYZ gloves'. You don't say shit until it is done.
> 
> It is like when sports teams are in negotiations to sign a player. They may show their interest. But they don't come out and say it is a done deal until after it is signed. Otherwise the moment they say 'Oh we are going to sign Z'.. Z's agent says 'Ok yeah but we want 1.2million instead of 1 million'.
> 
> The gag order is not because Floyd wants to announce it first. Each side implements their own gag orders to avoid fucking up their own deal. This is why nobody involved in the negotiations between HBO and Showtime ever says anything.


But if it's already done, if he has already gotten all he wants, if the other side has agreed, and hello - are dropping hints themselves, what's the harm in Floyd dropping a hint? Your comparisons aren't even applicable to this particular situation.


----------



## TeddyL

Abraham said:


> But if it's already done, if he has already gotten all he wants, if the other side has agreed, and hello - are dropping hints themselves, what's the harm in Floyd dropping a hint?


What don't you understand. The harm is that it effects the negotiating!!, It doesn't matter if Pacquaio drops hints. His side don't have anything to bargain with. The power is in Floyds hands. Until negotiations have finished, which given as of yesterday HBO and Showtime have still been meeting attempting to iron it out , then he would be stupid to do so. When it's signed by all parties involved, then he will announce, and not before.


----------



## church11

Abraham said:


> But if it's already done, if he has already gotten all he wants, if the other side has agreed, and hello - are dropping hints themselves, what's the harm in Floyd dropping a hint? Your comparisons aren't even applicable to this particular situation.


did you consider that a piece of this is to continue the hype build up...calling it what it is, this fight needs MINIMAL hype...BUT when things were moving so quickly before, if it would've been announced right away, it would've been almost anticlimactic....by letting the news marinate for a bit, teasing things here and there, poker-facing the interview at the all-star game, he's kept people talking...look at you for example, he's kept you coming back to this thread every day talking about whether or not it'll happen. the pay-off of the announcement will be bigger because it marinated a bit..

it's similar to fucking a chick...if you give it to her right when she wants it, sure it's great but that's it....if you tease her a bit and leave her wondering/begging for it, the payoff will be double.

tl;dr floyds a dude and you're the chick (no offence) :cheers


----------



## Abraham

TeddyL said:


> What don't you understand. The harm is that it effects the negotiating!!, It doesn't matter if Pacquaio drops hints. His side don't have anything to bargain with. The power is in Floyds hands. Until negotiations have finished, which given as of yesterday HBO and Showtime have still been meeting attempting to iron it out , then he would be stupid to do so. When it's signed by all parties involved, then he will announce, and not before.


:rolleyes


----------



## Abraham

church11 said:


> did you consider that a piece of this is to continue the hype build up...calling it what it is, this fight needs MINIMAL hype...BUT when things were moving so quickly before, if it would've been announced right away, it would've been almost anticlimactic....by letting the news marinate for a bit, teasing things here and there, poker-facing the interview at the all-star game, he's kept people talking...look at you for example, he's kept you coming back to this thread every day talking about whether or not it'll happen. the pay-off of the announcement will be bigger because it marinated a bit..
> 
> it's similar to fucking a chick...if you give it to her right when she wants it, sure it's great but that's it....if you tease her a bit and leave her wondering/begging for it, the payoff will be double.
> 
> tl;dr floyds a dude and you're the chick (no offence) :cheers


Or, if the chick walks away to get some other dick, you'll be standing there looking stupid as fuck.


----------



## Reppin501

It's going to be surreal when this gets announced and it's officially going down. OMG fight night...how fucking electric is fight night going to be, think about how big of an event this will become. I get nervous/butterflies on fight nights that involve a fighter I genuinely root for or have some legitimate significance, this will be one that I may need medication...


----------



## steviebruno

I'm actually glad that it took so long to negotiate. Imagine waiting five months after an announcement for this fight.


----------



## TeddyL

Abraham said:


> Or, if the chick walks away to get some other dick, you'll be standing there looking stupid as fuck.





Abraham said:


> :rolleyes


And this is why you spend your life typing messages to 'friends' on an internet boxing forum.. while Floyd spends his living the life he has and making 120million dollars a year


----------



## TeddyL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568494489603584000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568485026339430401
Here we go....


----------



## Marlow

Only 3 fights on the PPV according to Rafael.


----------



## bballchump11

shaunster101 said:


> I'm in a position where as much as I want the time to fly by before the figny, I have some serious shit to do before then that I'm kind of hoping takes a long time to come around! Got to organise and run a stag/bachelor weekend in Spain for 15 people, then write and deliver a best man's speech to 150+ people - all before this fight.
> 
> Dammit I just want to chill and get hyped!


oh my I know the feeling. Every Cinco De Mayo fight, I have finals around the same time. Twice I had a final exam that morning and it was awful because I couldn't even say "I hope Saturday gets here".


----------



## bballchump11

Who's still pessimistic btw? :hey


----------



## Smirk

Even a black-hearted cynic like me is feeling the excitement and positive vibes.


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> Who's still pessimistic btw? :hey


Me.


----------



## Abraham

I won't admit I was wrong until I'm actually wrong.


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Me.


lol well of course you are.









adjust the ages to 36 and 38 lol


----------



## church11

Abraham said:


> Or, if the chick walks away to get some other dick, you'll be standing there looking stupid as fuck.


no. in this case the fight is a sure thing. which would be like if the chick was someone you've been seeing for awhile, not a girl you're just trying to pick up.


----------



## Abraham

Well, it's looking like I might be wrong, Bball. I have no problem admitting that. I won't feel stupid if I am wrong. I was basing my conclusion on logic, but sometimes logic steers you the wrong way. I'll say one thing, though. Floyd's diva act is really pissing me off, and it's getting to the point where I'll be rooting against him for the first time.

On another note, if the hype is still this big now, how big do you guys think it would have been when demand was at it's highest in 2010, which could have been either before Mayweather vs Mosley of after? 2010 would have definitely been at a 10. 3 million PPVs buys, box office records...what do you think it'll be at now? I sense a slight dip. It'll still break records, but slightly lower than it would have in '10.


----------



## Abraham

church11 said:


> no. in this case the fight is a sure thing. which would be like if the chick was someone you've been seeing for awhile, not a girl you're just trying to pick up.


Not really a comparable situation, dude.


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Well, it's looking like I might be wrong, Bball. I have no problem admitting that. I won't feel stupid if I am wrong. I was basing my conclusion on logic, but sometimes logic steers you the wrong way. I'll say one thing, though. Floyd's diva act is really pissing me off, and it's getting to the point where I'll be rooting against him for the first time.
> 
> On another note, if the hype is still this big now, how big do you guys think it would have been when demand was at it's highest in 2010, which could have been either before Mayweather vs Mosley of after? 2010 would have definitely been at a 10. 3 million PPVs buys, box office records...what do you think it'll be at now? I sense a slight dip. It'll still break records, but slightly lower than it would have in '10.


You didn't base your logic off of enough facts it seems :smile

and Floyd did act like a diva on the way here and there were some things that maybe delayed negotiations or made them more difficult. But ultimately, I didn't mind as long as a deal got made. If Floyd wants to fight for an extra $10-20 million on top of the $120 million he's already projected to make, then I don't mind. As long as it doesn't prevent the fight from happening.

And I really have no idea on where the ppv numbers will be. I didn't expect Mayweather/Canelo to do over 2 million


----------



## genaro g

steviebruno said:


> I'm actually glad that it took so long to negotiate. Imagine waiting five months after an announcement for this fight.


So true.


----------



## Reppin501

Abraham said:


> I won't admit I was wrong until I'm actually wrong.


I respect that...go down with the ship like a boss...I can dig it.


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> You didn't base your logic off of enough facts it seems :smile
> 
> and Floyd did act like a diva on the way here and there were some things that maybe delayed negotiations or made them more difficult. But ultimately, I didn't mind as long as a deal got made. If Floyd wants to fight for an extra $10-20 million on top of the $120 million he's already projected to make, then I don't mind. As long as it doesn't prevent the fight from happening.
> 
> And I really have no idea on where the ppv numbers will be. I didn't expect Mayweather/Canelo to do over 2 million


Sometimes facts aren't really facts, though. But, oh well. I'll be excited as everyone else if/when the fight is announced. I won't even mind paying you. I'll make it back on the tables, anyway :smile


----------



## genaro g

Any moment now....give the world something to talk about tomorrow, on a friiiiday. Come on Floyd.


----------



## Abraham

Reppin501 said:


> I respect that...go down with the ship like a boss...I can dig it.


Well, I'm not going down...I'm just not about to admit I was wrong, the -BAM - something else comes up.


----------



## Abraham

genaro g said:


> Any moment now....give the world something to talk about tomorrow, on a friiiiday. Come on Floyd.


Knowing him, he'll wait until his birthday. That's like, five days from now.


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Sometimes facts aren't really facts, though. But, oh well. I'll be excited as everyone else if/when the fight is announced. I won't even mind paying you. I'll make it back on the tables, anyway :smile


lol yeah it was difficult separating the facts and phony info. Like how Dan Rafeal posted "The talks in Vegas say that Mayweather vs Cotto is imminent". Then I had to come all of you guys down and tell you that he's basing that off of nothing.

And just bet your money on 47-0. You'll make it back :hey


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

From the Twitter of Fat Dan on ESPN:



> Basically every1 involved in #MayweatherPacquiao (both sides) simply waiting for Floyd to announce. All are calm & say negotiation complete.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

After 430 pages of all that boring shit...

Looks like we'll finally get to lock this sumbitch and move on with our lives.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

ESB has crashed :lol:


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> lol yeah it was difficult separating the facts and phony info. Like how Dan Rafeal posted "The talks in Vegas say that Mayweather vs Cotto is imminent". Then I had to come all of you guys down and tell you that he's basing that off of nothing.
> 
> And just bet your money on 47-0. You'll make it back :hey


Well, Fat Dan was just going off rumors, just like all of us. With all due respect dude, your steadfast belief that we wouldn't be let down was based off pure optimism, and faith in your boy, not because you had inside info, or was going off what was being presented to us :yep

And I'm not betting on the fight, but if I were...actually, if I do...I'll bet on the underdog. Now that my crusade of informing people that the fight won't happen is almost over, I can start with the predictions. Top of my head, I'd go with Mayweather, but I'm also keeping in mind how he looked against Cotto and Maidana (especially the second fight), so...that's not even a sure bet.


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Well, Fat Dan was just going off rumors, just like all of us. With all due respect dude, your steadfast belief that we wouldn't be let down was based off pure optimism, and faith in your boy, not because you had inside info, or was going off what was being presented to us :yep
> 
> And I'm not betting on the fight, but if I were...actually, if I do...I'll bet on the underdog. Now that my crusade of informing people that the fight won't happen is almost over, I can start with the predictions. Top of my head, I'd go with Mayweather, but I'm also keeping in mind how he looked against Cotto and Maidana (especially the second fight), so...that's not even a sure bet.


I was going off the same info everybody else had and some of yall interpreted it the wrong way like with Rafeal's tweet. Yall would take his opinion for facts. He said "I don't think the fight will happen because Floyd can fight anybody and get paid 32 million". Then some people would quote him as if it was fact.

Then I turned around and said, that's his opinion, but I disagree. That's why the most reliable guy in all of this has been Lance Pugmire. He never injected his opinion into it and everything he's been saying has been dead on so far. And no, he never said it would be announced during the Superbowl or All Star weekend.


----------



## bballchump11

:jjj:money:floydsr:deadmanny


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> I was going off the same info everybody else had and some of yall interpreted it the wrong way like with Rafeal's tweet. Yall would take his opinion for facts. He said "I don't think the fight will happen because Floyd can fight anybody and get paid 32 million". Then some people would quote him as if it was fact.
> 
> Then I turned around and said, that's his opinion, but I disagree. That's why the most reliable guy in all of this has been Lance Pugmire. He never injected his opinion into it and everything he's been saying has been dead on so far. And no, he never said it would be announced during the Superbowl or All Star weekend.


Regarding the Super Bowl and All Star game announcements, guys were just projecting what they thought what he would or should do. In hindsight, it's clear to see that Mayweather has never waited until some big event to announce something, so why would he do it now?


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Regarding the Super Bowl and All Star game announcements, guys were just projecting what they thought what he would or should do. In hindsight, it's clear to see that Mayweather has never waited until some big event to announce something, so why would he do it now?


yeah that was my line of thinking also. It was possible that he would announce them there, but he never has before. I remember people saying the same thing in the past also. The biggest even the announced a fight for was Maidana II at the BET awards. That seemed to get over shadowed by the event though.


----------



## JeffJoiner

Abraham said:


> Regarding the Super Bowl and All Star game announcements, guys were just projecting what they thought what he would or should do. In hindsight, it's clear to see that Mayweather has never waited until some big event to announce something, so why would he do it now?


I was one of the guys thinking Super Bowl. I was basing this solely on the basis of Haymon's relationship with NBC which aired the Super Bowl and some boxing fanboy hope that the biggest fight would be announced to the largest audience possible.


----------



## TeddyL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568526484136001536


----------



## El-Terrible

bballchump11 said:


> lol yeah it was difficult separating the facts and phony info. Like how Dan Rafeal posted "The talks in Vegas say that Mayweather vs Cotto is imminent". Then I had to come all of you guys down and tell you that he's basing that off of nothing.


You're getting carried away - that conclusion was not based on nothing. It was based on the fact Cotto dropped out of negotiations with Canelo to negotiate with Mayweather. Cotto had a deal in place to fight Mayweather, Oscar even said as much. That's what Rafael based it on - where he was incorrect was underestimating just how much push there was from ALL sides to get this fight done, meaning Cotto became a back-up

But the Cotto thing is not based on nothing


----------



## El-Terrible

TeddyL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568526484136001536


That, to me, is a huge surprise to the point where I think Lance Pugmire is wrong. The thought Mayweather didn't ask for that to protect himself is surprising


----------



## bballchump11

El-Terrible said:


> You're getting carried away - that conclusion was not based on nothing. It was based on the fact Cotto dropped out of negotiations with Canelo to negotiate with Mayweather. Cotto had a deal in place to fight Mayweather, Oscar even said as much. That's what Rafael based it on - where he was incorrect was underestimating just how much push there was from ALL sides to get this fight done, meaning Cotto became a back-up
> 
> But the Cotto thing is not based on nothing


It wasn't based on nothing, but I had to keep everybody in check with how serious it was. It was just Rafeal trying to sprinkle his pessimism on everybody else


----------



## Vic

I only read the info that Dan Rafael and this Pugmire dude said, anyone else in the press is saying that they heard from a good source that the fight is made ?


----------



## shaunster101

bballchump11 said:


> oh my I know the feeling. Every Cinco De Mayo fight, I have finals around the same time. Twice I had a final exam that morning and it was awful because I couldn't even say "I hope Saturday gets here".


Exactly that feeling -:deal


----------



## megavolt

Lets add some perspective here guys.

Pac and Floyd are 36 and 38 respectively.

Joe Louis lost his title to Ezzard Charles at 36, lost to Marciano at 37.
Ali was 38 when he lost to Holmes.
Ray Leonard was 34 when he lost to Terry Norris.
Duran was 38 in Ray Leonard III.
Jones was 35 in Tarver II.
De la Hoya was 35 when he lost to Pacquiao.

Some upsides:
Robinson was 36+ when he beat Basilio, Fullmer
Duran was also 38 when he beat Barkley.
Hopkins was 36 when he beat Trinidad, 38 Joppy.
JMM KOs Pacquiao at 39.
Sergio Martinez KOs Williams at 35.


----------



## TeddyL

El-Terrible said:


> That, to me, is a huge surprise to the point where I think Lance Pugmire is wrong. The thought Mayweather didn't ask for that to protect himself is surprising


There are a lot of reasons why they may have done that. I wouldn't read into it.

Realistically, unless it is a very very boring unentertaining fight, it is pretty obvious that they will be fighting again at the end of the year.

Why make 150 million dollars for a nights work when you can do two nights work and make 300million.


----------



## JeffJoiner

megavolt said:


> Lets add some perspective here guys.
> 
> Pac and Floyd are 36 and 38 respectively.
> 
> Joe Louis lost his title to Ezzard Charles at 36, lost to Marciano at 37.
> Ali was 38 when he lost to Holmes.
> Ray Leonard was 34 when he lost to Terry Norris.
> Duran was 38 in Ray Leonard III.
> Jones was 35 in Tarver II.
> De la Hoya was 35 when he lost to Pacquiao.
> 
> Some upsides:
> Robinson was 36+ when he beat Basilio, Fullmer
> Duran was also 38 when he beat Barkley.
> Hopkins was 36 when he beat Trinidad, 38 Joppy.
> JMM KOs Pacquiao at 39.
> Sergio Martinez KOs Williams at 35.


Nice post. Well done.

I guess the only saving grace is that Floyd appears much fresher at 38 than any of the fighters in your top list.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

There is no rematch clause bc Floyd is going to beat the breaks off Manny and shut him down! I can't wait and I've said all along that its a horrible style match up for Manny. How y'all can't see that is beyond me. Floyd's reflexes, range, 5 inch reach that he will utilize and his footwork is going to mind fuck Manny. Will break down everything once it's announced and they create a new thread. Close this thread please.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog

Im guessing its the networks, if it's a lopsided fight the 2nd one wouldnt justify that price tag


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

Wow. What a hill or may I say mountain this was to climb, but by god they have done it.

Patiently whilst secretly impatiently waiting for the announcement now!


----------



## DobyZhee

megavolt said:


> Lets add some perspective here guys.
> 
> Pac and Floyd are 36 and 38 respectively.
> 
> Joe Louis lost his title to Ezzard Charles at 36, lost to Marciano at 37.
> Ali was 38 when he lost to Holmes.
> Ray Leonard was 34 when he lost to Terry Norris.
> Duran was 38 in Ray Leonard III.
> Jones was 35 in Tarver II.
> De la Hoya was 35 when he lost to Pacquiao.
> 
> Some upsides:
> Robinson was 36+ when he beat Basilio, Fullmer
> Duran was also 38 when he beat Barkley.
> Hopkins was 36 when he beat Trinidad, 38 Joppy.
> JMM KOs Pacquiao at 39.
> Sergio Martinez KOs Williams at 35.


Pretty decent post.

This will be the first time 2 major fighters walk away from the ring intact in a fight of this magnitude


----------



## DobyZhee

BoxingJabsBlog said:


> Im guessing its the networks, if it's a lopsided fight the 2nd one wouldnt justify that price tag


Dead wrong, it's Floyd but he signed it weeks ago, just a formal announcement.

I'm hoping there's a serious news outbreak that would make his Twitter announcement look minuscule...

Like WW3, the end of the world, Jesus returning..


----------



## MrJotatp4p

I am willing to bet Floyd has been training his ass off already. Probably already had a gameplan mastered while Manny hasn't even been in the gym.


----------



## Tko6

El-Terrible said:


> You're getting carried away - that conclusion was not based on nothing. It was based on the fact Cotto dropped out of negotiations with Canelo to negotiate with Mayweather. Cotto had a deal in place to fight Mayweather, Oscar even said as much. That's what Rafael based it on - where he was incorrect was underestimating just how much push there was from ALL sides to get this fight done, meaning Cotto became a back-up
> 
> But the Cotto thing is not based on nothing


Roach pretty much confirmed to me that Moonves made the difference, and he's pretty much the only guy on the planet that could force Floyd to fight anyone. Floyd's words and behaviour only make sense to me when I think that Moonves told him he's fighting Pac no matter what. He's like a kid who's been told he has to go back to the shop and hand the sweets back that he stole, dragging his feet all the way hoping something else intervenes, making excuses and finally mumbling out some half-assed apology at the last possible moment. There's still been no clear statement from Floyd that he wants this fight, it's always mumbo-jumbo about his 'hopes' and the fight the world wants to see. No doubt in my mind he'd fight Cotto if he'd not been forced to the table, and I bet the snakey vid, the basketball meeting and the phone call to Pac were as much a show for Moonves as they were for the rest of the world.


----------



## bballchump11

MrJotatp4p said:


> I am willing to bet Floyd has been training his ass off already. Probably already had a gameplan mastered while Manny hasn't even been in the gym.


we're going to see a highly motivated Mayweather. The cobra is coming out for this fight


----------



## bballchump11

Tko6 said:


> There's still been no clear statement from Floyd that he wants this fight, it's always mumbo-jumbo about his 'hopes' and the fight the world wants to see. No doubt in my mind he'd fight Cotto if he'd not been forced to the table, and I bet the snakey vid, the basketball meeting and the phone call to Pac were as much a show for Moonves as they were for the rest of the world.


are you serious?


----------



## MrJotatp4p

uraharakisuke said:


> Alright, who you guys got for the November rematch?





Tko6 said:


> Roach pretty much confirmed to me that Moonves made the difference, and he's pretty much the only guy on the planet that could force Floyd to fight anyone. Floyd's words and behaviour only make sense to me when I think that Moonves told him he's fighting Pac no matter what. He's like a kid who's been told he has to go back to the shop and hand the sweets back that he stole, dragging his feet all the way hoping something else intervenes, making excuses and finally mumbling out some half-assed apology at the last possible moment. There's still been no clear statement from Floyd that he wants this fight, it's always mumbo-jumbo about his 'hopes' and the fight the world wants to see. No doubt in my mind he'd fight Cotto if he'd not been forced to the table, and I bet the snakey vid, the basketball meeting and the phone call to Pac were as much a show for Moonves as they were for the rest of the world.


Fuck are you talking about? Floyd is the one who agreed to fight first time around. Floyd is the one who had his people get on the phone to start negotiations back when Arum wouldn't answer the phone and make a show out of not answering. Bc of that Floyd personally called Manny regardless if its was for just 40mill. They are all at fault but Floyd made more of an effort than Manny and Bob and those are facts.


----------



## Tko6

bballchump11 said:


> are you serious?


Take out the words Arum and drug testing and there's not much substance there. It's never an unequivocal 'I want this fight and I will make it happen', he has to qualify it with all kinds of irrelevant bullshit that's been used countless times before.


----------



## bballchump11

Tko6 said:


> Take out the words Arum and drug testing and there's not much substance there. It's never an unequivocal 'I want this fight and I will make it happen', he has to qualify it with all kinds of irrelevant bullshit that's been used countless times before.


Should he have said it's up to my promoter?


----------



## Tko6

MrJotatp4p said:


> Fuck are you talking about? Floyd is the one who agreed to fight first time around. Floyd is the one who had his people get on the phone to start negotiations back when Arum wouldn't answer the phone and make a show out of not answering. Bc of that Floyd personally called Manny regardless if its was for just 40mill. They are all at fault but Floyd made more of an effort than Manny and Bob and those are facts.


We'll see May 2nd, I expect to see Floyd get his brakes beaten off and I'll eat my crow pie if it doesn't happen. There's an old saying, just because you are a character, doesn't mean you have character, and Floyd is as transparent to me as a child is. As for Floyd 'agreeing' to the any fight before this, it's always on his ridiculous terms, which isn't really agreeing to anything at all. The $40m offer was the equivalent of tipping a waitress 5%, an offer so derisory it's better not to tip anything at all.


----------



## bballchump11

Tko6 said:


> We'll see May 2nd, I expect to see Floyd get his brakes beaten off and I'll eat my crow pie if it doesn't happen. There's an old saying, just because you are a character, doesn't mean you have character, and Floyd is as transparent to me as a child is. As for Floyd 'agreeing' to the any fight before this, it's always on his ridiculous terms, which isn't really agreeing to anything at all. The $40m offer was the equivalent of tipping a waitress 5%, an offer so derisory it's better not to tip anything at all.


What ridiculous demand was there in 2009?


----------



## Tko6

bballchump11 said:


> Should he have said it's up to my promoter?


He doesn't have one, he found a plethora of other excuses to use instead. As for him wanting the fight for the fans, what happened to when they wanted him to fight Khan over Maidana? You can create irrelevant debates all you like, but Floyd has form when it comes to avoiding other fighters. We'll see come May 2nd, no point going around in circles until then.


----------



## mrtony80

bballchump11 said:


> we're going to see a highly motivated Mayweather. The cobra is coming out for this fight


Ah... the "he has something to prove, so the beast is coming out" theory. I thought the same about Maidana II but instead saw a Floyd that looked more off his game than he did in the first fight. He was so nervous in the first round of the second fight that he fell to the ground trying to grab the space of air Maidana previously occupied. That being said, I see nothing Pac can bring to the table that can truly trouble Floyd. This will be interesting. I'm about to start work on a YouTube breakdown. You want in?


----------



## MrJotatp4p

uraharakisuke said:


> Alright, who you guys got for the November rematch?





Tko6 said:


> We'll see May 2nd, I expect to see Floyd get his brakes beaten off and I'll eat my crow pie if it doesn't happen. There's an old saying, just because you are a character, doesn't mean you have character, and Floyd is as transparent to me as a child is. As for Floyd 'agreeing' to the any fight before this, it's always on his ridiculous terms, which isn't really agreeing to anything at all. The $40m offer was the equivalent of tipping a waitress 5%, an offer so derisory it's better not to tip anything at all.


The fact that you miss the point of why that 40million don't mean shit in terms of being negative on Floyd shows you can't think. The 40 million should have never happened but Floyd is the one who called his people and told them to make the fight. His people called Manny's people for weeks and they wouldn't come to the table. Floyd personally called Manny bc Manny's people wouldn't negotiate but you say Floyd didnt want the fight? Fuck out of here and you know Manny only has a punchers chance.


----------



## PetetheKing

bballchump11 said:


> lol well of course you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adjust the ages to 36 and 38 lol


The 30 year old undeniably had a better shot. This is going to suck for Pac fans but I don't think Floyd will look overly spectacular but he will win and control Pac relatively effectively. It's going to be good for Floyd fans but annoying how definitive and dogmatic they'll act about the result. We're not in Lewis-Tyson territory but it's a few short steps away. That's not unrealistic or unfair an analogy in my estimation.


----------



## quincy k

Tko6 said:


> Take out the words Arum and drug testing and there's not much substance there. It's never an unequivocal 'I want this fight and I will make it happen', he has to qualify it with all kinds of irrelevant bullshit that's been used countless times before.


if floyd wanted it he wouldve done it in may of 2010 when paq agreed to the 14 day cutoff.

instead he went on vacation for 16 months and came back and fought ortiz, a career 140 who had a total of one fight at 146 pounds prior to fighting floyd


----------



## steviebruno

Cut and paste.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

quincy k said:


> if floyd wanted it he wouldve done it in may of 2010 when paq agreed to the 14 day cutoff.
> 
> instead he went on vacation for 16 months and came back and fought ortiz, a career 140 who had a total of one fight at 146 pounds prior to fighting floyd


14 day offer was off the table bc Manny turned it down. Remember Floyd originally offered no cutoffs. That got rejected so he compromised and offered 14 days. That got rejected and he said right after that Man y won't get the same offer and he went back to full testing and those are facts. I would have given Manny 14 days again but I'm not Floyd and Floyd had every right to go back to his original offer.


----------



## bballchump11

Tko6 said:


> He doesn't have one, he found a plethora of other excuses to use instead. As for him wanting the fight for the fans, what happened to when they wanted him to fight Khan over Maidana? You can create irrelevant debates all you like, but Floyd has form when it comes to avoiding other fighters. We'll see come May 2nd, no point going around in circles until then.


actually more fans wanted Floyd to fight Maidana. Lets not rewrite history. Everybody was here just a year ago experiencing that. Khan won the single poll on Mayweather's facebook, but every single poll on every website had Maidana winning with around a 70/30% margin.

and I didn't start the debate. You did when you said your silly comment "There's still been no clear statement from Floyd that he wants this fight, it's always mumbo-jumbo about his 'hopes' and the fight the world wants to see."

Floyd Mayweather - "I'd absolutely love to fight Manny Pacquiao"


----------



## quincy k

MrJotatp4p said:


> _*I am willing to bet*_ Floyd has been training his ass off already. Probably already had a gameplan mastered while Manny hasn't even been in the gym.


what are you going to bet?

yesterday you "guaranteed" that floyd was going to out throw paq in the fight and that you "bet" that floyd would school manny as bad as he schooled jmm

i offered yo two bets regarding your bullshit and like a typical flomo you shut up

now do you want these bets are not?

because there is no better way to shut the fuk up a flomo that to tell them to put their money where their mouth is


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Anyone going to the fight. I am thinking about going to Vegas fight week and flying home after the weigh-in. Think watching it from home will be a better experience.


----------



## bballchump11

mrtony80 said:


> Ah... the "he has something to prove, so the beast is coming out" theory. I thought the same about Maidana II but instead saw a Floyd that looked more off his game than he did in the first fight. He was so nervous in the first round of the second fight that he fell to the ground trying to grab the space of air Maidana previously occupied. That being said, I see nothing Pac can bring to the table that can truly trouble Floyd. This will be interesting. I'm about to start work on a YouTube breakdown. You want in?


what would you want me to do in your breakdown?


----------



## shaunster101

If there's one thing I knew its that even when this fight was made people would still be arguing about this stuff. 

I've got my own views, but who gives a fuck for now. We'll never know who would have won back in 2010, but for now we still have one of the biggest fights in boxing.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

quincy k said:


> what are you going to bet?
> 
> yesterday you "guaranteed" that floyd was going to out throw paq in the fight and that you "bet" that floyd would school manny as bad as he schooled jmm
> 
> i offered yo two bets regarding your bullshit and like a typical flomo you shut up
> 
> now do you want these bets are not?
> 
> because there is no better way to shut the fuk up a flomo that to tell them to put their money where their mouth is


Who the fuck are you and I didnt read shit on a bet from you nor do I give a fuck about betting you? I don't know you. You from the states? Fuck your flomo talk too.


----------



## quincy k

MrJotatp4p said:


> I really want to know where all this Mayweather has problems with southpaws shit comes from, bc the facts don't support that argument. He's only lost like a total of 5 rounds his entire career against them.
> 
> This is a horrible style matchup for Manny for several reason. He doesn't have the length, jab or inside game to control Floyd. I have asked this question to Pac fans for the past 5 years and still haven't received an answer. How will Pacquiao deal with Floyd's offense. If you think all Floyd has is a 1-2 then your are sadly mistaken. I guarantee you Floyd ends up throwing more punches than Manny in this fight. Bet your ass this fight looks damn near identical to Mayweather vs Marquez!!


you dont remember making this post with these claims yesterday?


----------



## quincy k

quincy k said:


> i would like two bets with you
> 
> by way of compubox, floyd mayweather does not out throw manny pacqiaou. if either fighter should lose by tko or dq that fighter loses the bet
> if the fight is declared a no contest or a technical decision then the bet is declared no action $500.00
> 
> floyd beat jmm by 33 points.
> 
> i will take paq plus 32 points. if either fighter should lose by tko or dg that fighter loses the bet. if the fight is declared a no contest or a technical decision then the bet is declared no action $500.00
> 
> checkhookboxing acts as escrow and all bet deposits and all monies are held by checkhookboxing


which i quickly offered up these two bets?

now do you want the bets are not?


----------



## Ivan Drago

@bballchump11 You study Floyd a lot more than me, when I watched his last few fights to me it seemed like Floyd is relying on anticipation and timing more than reflexes these days and personally it seems like that timing is off.

To me this is Floyds biggest problem with a guy like Pacquiao at this stage of his career, what he does may seem predictable and something that Mayweather should thrive on but timing it certainly isn't. It took Marquez 42 rounds to land the shot he was after. I do think the other facets of Floyds game overcome to see him through to a decision win but can't forsee an easy night. I actually think this is an exciting fight just from a stylistic stand point even at this stage in their careers, even if I am more sure of the outcome now than in the past.


----------



## mrtony80

bballchump11 said:


> what would you want me to do in your breakdown?


Offer your opinion from a FMJ fan viewpoint. Ill pm.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

quincy k said:


> you dont remember making this post with these claims yesterday?


I know what I wrote and I didnt read your post. How are we to bet on money when I know nothing of you and no way of making you pay up. Yes I think Floyd is going to dominate and no I don't care to bet some random ass clown from a boxing forum. You have no confidence in Manny winning anyways based on all the different scenarios.


----------



## bballchump11

Alright Floyd, everybody already knows it's a done deal. They were even talking about it on the radio. Just announce it already


----------



## MrJotatp4p

bballchump11 said:


> Alright Floyd, everybody already knows it's a done deal. They were even talking about it on the radio. Just announce it already


I'm not going to lie. I think Floyd is one of the greatest to ever do it but he is one weird fucker I tell you. Wouldn't hang with him for more than 2 minutes.


----------



## Tko6

shaunster101 said:


> If there's one thing I knew its that even when this fight was made people would still be arguing about this stuff.
> 
> I've got my own views, but who gives a fuck for now. We'll never know who would have won back in 2010, but for now we still have one of the biggest fights in boxing.


Agreed, P4P No 1 and 2 fighting each other is nothing to sniff at. Ring have Wlad at No 2 but I REALLY don't want to get into that conversation :hey


----------



## quincy k

MrJotatp4p said:


> I know what I wrote and I didnt read your post. How are we to bet on money when I know nothing of you and no way of making you pay up. Yes I think Floyd is going to dominate and no I don't care to bet some random ass clown from a boxing forum. You have no confidence in Manny winning anyways based on all the different scenarios.


we send our money to checkhookboxing and they hold it as escrow if they agree to it

i am comfortable up to 1k with them holding my money.

if you want to do it for less whatever you want. i outlined the bets in black and white so there will be no confusion on the outcome of a winner and loser


----------



## bballchump11

Ivan Drago said:


> @bballchump11 You study Floyd a lot more than me, when I watched his last few fights to me it seemed like Floyd is relying on anticipation and timing more than reflexes these days and personally it seems like that timing is off.
> 
> To me this is Floyds biggest problem with a guy like Pacquiao at this stage of his career, what he does may seem predictable and something that Mayweather should thrive on but timing it certainly isn't. It took Marquez 42 rounds to land the shot he was after. I do think the other facets of Floyds game overcome to see him through to a decision win but can't forsee an easy night. I actually think this is an exciting fight just from a stylistic stand point even at this stage in their careers, even if I am more sure of the outcome now than in the past.


I do agree with you on that actually. Earlier in Floyd's career, his reflexes were better and he seemed to have a sixth sense. Now it just looks like he just sets traps and has the experience to know what's going to be thrown next and the resulting opening.

But I think what this fight comes down to in 2015 is Mayweather will control this fight's pace and distance. Just like Bradley late in the first fight and Mosley did, Floyd will use his jab not really with the intention of landing, but to control Manny. Manny won't be able to counter this non committal jab like he did with Cotto and Algieri.

Then Pacquiao's footspeed and ability to keep moving has diminished, so once combine this with the above, Manny will be stuck looking one dimensional and looking to lunge forward into right hands. What I worry about is Pacquiao following Mayweather to the ropes and unleashing on him. What keeps me grounded though is that Pacquiao isn't as strong as Maidana, Cotto, Castillo or Oscar and Pacquiao doesn't look to fight up close. He also jumps off to an angle when his opponents on the ropes which is good most of the time, but it'll give Mayweather an escape route












mrtony80 said:


> Offer your opinion from a FMJ fan viewpoint. Ill pm.


I got ya. I'll make sure my inbox has room


----------



## 2manyusernames

Wait... so it has or hasn't been announced? You chaps are talking as if it's on. What am I missing?


----------



## bballchump11

MrJotatp4p said:


> I'm not going to lie. I think Floyd is one of the greatest to ever do it but he is one weird fucker I tell you. Wouldn't hang with him for more than 2 minutes.


lol man I feel you on that. It's a mess just trying to figure out what goes through his mind.


----------



## Tko6

2manyusernames said:


> Wait... so it has or hasn't been announced? You chaps are talking as if it's on. What am I missing?


Lots of buzzing in the media, but nothing official (ie Floyd) yet.


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> lol man I feel you on that. It's a mess just trying to figure out what goes through his mind.


I bet if you talked to him like a regular person without trying to look like you want money he would be okay..


----------



## Ivan Drago

bballchump11 said:


> I do agree with you on that actually. Earlier in Floyd's career, his reflexes were better and he seemed to have a sixth sense. Now it just looks like he just sets traps and has the experience to know what's going to be thrown next and the resulting opening.
> 
> But I think what this fight comes down to in 2015 is Mayweather will control this fight's pace and distance. Just like Bradley late in the first fight and Mosley did, Floyd will use his jab not really with the intention of landing, but to control Manny. Manny won't be able to counter this non committal jab like he did with Cotto and Algieri.
> 
> Then Pacquiao's footspeed and ability to keep moving has diminished, so once combine this with the above, Manny will be stuck looking one dimensional and looking to lunge forward into right hands. What I worry about is Pacquiao following Mayweather to the ropes and unleashing on him. What keeps me grounded though is that Pacquiao isn't as strong as Maidana, Cotto, Castillo or Oscar and Pacquiao doesn't look to fight up close. He also jumps off to an angle when his opponents on the ropes which is good most of the time, but it'll give Mayweather an escape route
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got ya. I'll make sure my inbox has room


As long as Floyd mixes up the jab plenty with strong jabs to the body and up top, a non-commital jab alone will not control Pac I really like his lead left as a couter to a non commital jab. He can even throw out the quick right the bat the jab down and come over with the left. Harder to do against Floyd obviously but I reckon Floyd keeps mixing up the jab to minimise the countering opportunities.

Pacquiao will get work in on the ropes even if he sticks completely to taking the side angle, which I think people make to much of, but I can't see it happening enough Mayweather still has the movement to again minimize the risk. Pacquiao is dangerous everywhere in the ring however with his combination of speed, timing and power which is why using the jab to control the distance/pace and therefore what Pacquiao can do is essential as you say. I also look forward to the check hooks from both guys being on display a lot. :hey

8-4 Mayweather I wouldn't be surprised at a Pacquiao KD along the way.


----------



## Powerpuncher

megavolt said:


> Lets add some perspective here guys.
> 
> Pac and Floyd are 36 and 38 respectively.
> 
> Joe Louis lost his title to Ezzard Charles at 36, lost to Marciano at 37.
> Ali was 38 when he lost to Holmes.
> Ray Leonard was 34 when he lost to Terry Norris.
> Duran was 38 in Ray Leonard III.
> Jones was 35 in Tarver II.
> De la Hoya was 35 when he lost to Pacquiao.
> 
> Some upsides:
> Robinson was 36+ when he beat Basilio, Fullmer
> Duran was also 38 when he beat Barkley.
> Hopkins was 36 when he beat Trinidad, 38 Joppy.
> JMM KOs Pacquiao at 39.
> Sergio Martinez KOs Williams at 35.


Other upsides:

Archie Moore
Vitali
Wlad
Lennox

Both are way past their best though but still 'good for their age'


----------



## igor_otsky

2manyusernames said:


> Wait... so it has or hasn't been announced? You chaps are talking as if it's on. What am I missing?


It's definitely on :bbb

I might be wrong though (or paquiao, or floyd, or arum, or chb).


----------



## DobyZhee

2manyusernames said:


> Wait... so it has or hasn't been announced? You chaps are talking as if it's on. What am I missing?


Your brain


----------



## DobyZhee

MrJotatp4p said:


> Anyone going to the fight. I am thinking about going to Vegas fight week and flying home after the weigh-in. Think watching it from home will be a better experience.


That's fucking ghey man. That's like pulling out of kim Lardashian instead of waiting to jizz in her.

You go and watch it live party the fuck on leave Sunday and catch a torrent or replay on computer


----------



## mrtony80

This n*gga Floyd, I swear...:lol: seriously, what the fuck goes through that man's head?


----------



## MrJotatp4p

DobyZhee said:


> That's fucking ghey man. That's like pulling out of kim Lardashian instead of waiting to jizz in her.
> 
> You go and watch it live party the fuck on leave Sunday and catch a torrent or replay on computer


First of all I don't drink or do drugs. Don't club anymore. No way I get a good seat for this fight and I want to see everything clear as day.


----------



## 2manyusernames

DobyZhee said:


> Your brain


I asked if it's been announced, not if it's happening; it's clearly happening mongo.


----------



## DobyZhee

MrJotatp4p said:


> First of all I don't drink or do drugs. Don't club anymore. No way I get a good seat for this fight and I want to see everything clear as day.


Me fuckin neither but that wouldn't stop me from watching floyd in Vegas..

It's called closed circuit. That would be fun itself


----------



## bballchump11

lol Floyd's an asshole


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568579426675511296


----------



## Abraham

Man, even as a fan, I will shed no tears if he gets his ass knocked the fuck out. It's getting to the point where he really deserves a hiding. I'm also pissed at myself for letting this get to me this much.


----------



## 2manyusernames

He's got something up his sleeve for the reveal.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Well, it's Thursday and still no answer


----------



## Abraham

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Well, it's Thursday and still no answer


Yeah, even though that one chick was really, really sure he would. :rolleyes

But there are still four or five hours left in the day out in Vegas, so...:conf


----------



## DobyZhee

Abraham said:


> Yeah, even though that one chick was really, really sure he would. :rolleyes
> 
> But there are still four or five hours left in the day out in Vegas, so...:conf


Tomorrow is the day..


----------



## Divi253

Roger talking out his ass about a 6th round KO. Shut it and get Floyd to announce the fight already! Then talk all the shit you want.

http://www.boxingscene.com/roger-mayweather-pacquiao-gets-knocked-out-six--87642


----------



## tliang1000

i think it is done man. Saw an article where they talking about letting Floyd do the "honors" of announcing. I hope to God this shit better happen at may2nd.


----------



## Abraham

tliang1000 said:


> i think it is done man. Saw an article where they talking about letting Floyd do the "honors" of announcing. I hope to God this shit better happen at may2nd.


link


----------



## 2manyusernames

Abraham said:


> link


Mate, pretty much every article in the news today is saying that.

Any... day... now!


----------



## Danny

FWIW announcement wise, Floyd's birthday is on Tuesday. :conf


----------



## tliang1000

Abraham said:


> link


http://www.boxingscene.com/roger-mayweather-pacquiao-gets-knocked-out-six--87642


----------



## tommygun711

lol. when it comes to Floyd vs Manny it should be obvious that nobody should pay attention to what the Mayweathers have to say. Seriously. Floyd does not KO Packy in 6. He couldn't take out Maidana or Guerrero or anybody for a while now barring that Ortiz sucker punch - so I doubt he will take out Pacquiao who will be basically his biggest challenge yet.

Floyd beats him by decision, 8-4 to 7-5. I believe Pacquiao will pose issues to Floyd with his straight left + right hook, and his obvious quickness, power, and unorthodox movement. He will probably win a large number of the early rounds until Floyd adapts, like he always does.


----------



## bballchump11

Floyd told Stephen A. Smith on the phone that it's not done yet because they want to do the fight on a later date and Floyd is pushing for May 2nd






Personally, I think it's all bullshit and that Floyd is just trying to build some suspense. Everybody sorta stole his thunder and took the surprise away. He should just say screw it and announce already


----------



## Danny

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd told Stephen A. Smith on the phone that it's not done yet because they want to do the fight on a later date and Floyd is pushing for May 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think it's all bullshit and that Floyd is just trying to build some suspense. Everybody sorta stole his thunder and took the surprise away. He should just say screw it and announce already


Yeah sounds like bullshit, there's no absolutely no reason whatsoever for Pac's side to want it in June or have any justification if they did.


----------



## Vic

Dan RAfael said that he talked with Pacquiao camp on the phone today and they (PacquaioÂ´s people) agreed with 2nd May (he said on his chat on the ESPN website)

Also, apparently they agreed that Jim Lampley and Al Bernstein are going to do the broadcast. There is a chance that Lomachenko is on the undercard too btw. But he says that he doesnÂ´t know if Mayweather signed the contract yet, so since it is Mayweather vs PAqcquiao we are talking about, IÂ´ll wait still, not celebrating yet just cautious you know.

http://espn.go.com/sportsnation/chat/_/id/51608/boxing-with-dan-rafael


----------



## bballchump11

I'm guessing Anthony Dirrell vs Badou Jack will be on the undercard also


----------



## Abraham

So, let me get this right, Bball...you think that Mayweather is saying things aren't done yet - and even citing a specific reason is smoke and mirrors? Really? Why would he lie about - make up a reason why the fight isn't done yet, when Team Pac could easily refute that? Why wouldn't he just say what he said to Aldrige..."it's not done yet"?


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> So, let me get this right, Bball...you think that Mayweather is saying things aren't done yet - and even citing a specific reason is smoke and mirrors? Really? Why would he lie about - make up a reason why the fight isn't done yet, when Team Pac could easily refute that? Why wouldn't he just say what he said to Aldrige..."it's not done yet"?


It's mayweather, he's a control freak. He was given power to announce the fight and all the news outlets beat him to the punch.
He wants to plant doubt, so that the announcement is still a big surprise.

All my opinion though


----------



## church11

bballchump11 said:


> It's mayweather, he's a control freak. He was given power to announce the fight and all the news outlets beat him to the punch.
> He wants to plant doubt, so that the announcement is still a big surprise.
> 
> All my opinion though


:deal it really is this simple


----------



## bballchump11

I'm so smart :yep

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568863207118544896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568866956775956480


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> It's mayweather, he's a control freak. He was given power to announce the fight and all the news outlets beat him to the punch.
> He wants to plant doubt, so that the announcement is still a big surprise.
> 
> All my opinion though


Well, don't forget the cut off date for our bet is March 1st. And as far as intentionally making the world wait...I don't think Mayweather is nearly that clever. And you never really answered my question...if he was trying to keep things silent, why would he make up a reason that the other side could easily refute?


----------



## KOTF

Floyd should just crash the Oscars and announce the fight there


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Well, don't forget the cut off date for our bet is March 1st. And as far as intentionally making the world wait...I don't think Mayweather is nearly that clever. And you never really answered my question...if he was trying to keep things silent, why would he make up a reason that the other side could easily refute?


I'd ask him. There's obviously no issues remaining, so any reason would be easily refuted.


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> I'd ask him. There's obviously no issues remaining, so any reason would be easily refuted.


Ok, so why wouldn't he just remain silent? Why would he give a _specific_ reason? It makes no sense!


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> Ok, so why wouldn't he just remain silent? Why would he give a _specific_ reason? It makes no sense!


If he stays silent, people will just think he's delaying.
If he denies the deal is done, then people will think that the fight won't happen at all or that it's still being worked on.

The second scenario will bring a bigger surprise.


----------



## Tko6

Well shit, nothing makes sense any more. The announcement has to be made by next weekend either way so I'm giving up trying to interpret this fucking circus until then.


----------



## Abraham

This shit is just weird. Are they really giving one man all that power? You've got everyone - everyone saying the fight is a done deal. Respectable reporters, insiders from both sides...people were damn near _guaranteeing_ an announcement yesterday, yet you got ONE guy saying things aren't done. We're waiting on ONE guy in situation that involves millions! This shit really blows my mind.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

bballchump11 said:


> I'm so smart :yep
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568863207118544896
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568866956775956480


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> This shit is just weird. Are they really giving one man all that power? You've got everyone - everyone saying the fight is a done deal. Respectable reporters, insiders from both sides...people were damn near _guaranteeing_ an announcement yesterday, yet you got ONE guy saying things aren't done. We're waiting on ONE guy in situation that involves millions! This shit really blows my mind.


well that one guy is the guy who actually has to go in there and fight and he's the A side. Plus that was part of the agreement that Floyd announces it.

Everybody should chill out and let him do his thing. And yes, this is extremely childish.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

Y'all just need to be patient. As Bball said before, Floyd is a control freak and wants to be the one announcing.


----------



## PenaParty

I think Floyd gets pleasure out of denying fans this fight. Everybody says that the fight has to happen because Floyd's ego won't allow him to be labeled a ducker, but I sincerely think Floyd doesn't care. He's extremely mentally tough and if this fight happens its because Showtime forced him like the Canelo fight.


----------



## Vic

I donÂ´t think itÂ´s simply a matter of him wanting to make people wait. There is probably some issues to be made yet and Mayweather is still talking with people and all that before definitely signing it.


----------



## Abraham

:lol: whatever. Yeah, it's Floyd's call. If he is ever looking for a reason why so many people don't like him, though, this is a perfect example why. After all this bullshit, he _better_ show up on fight night and put on a show, that's for sure.


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568880586271502337


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568880586271502337


The embedded tweets are blank for people like me who post at work and twitter is blocked.


----------



## Carpe Diem

Is Floyd the biggest egotistical superstar athlete in sports today? Why not just announce it? Everyone already know it will happen. I guess we should all be quiet(fans and journalists) and pretend like the fight isn't going to happen, then maybe Mr.Ego will not drag the announcement for a few more days like he probably plans on doing.


----------



## bballchump11

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> The embedded tweets are blank for people like me who post at work and twitter is blocked.


I'll keep that in mind for the future
Lance Pugmire - "Pacquiao isn't obsessing on what @FloydMayweather does. He's already in light training for the fight."


----------



## bballchump11

Carpe Diem said:


> Is Floyd the biggest egotistical superstar athlete in sports today? Why not just announce it? Everyone already knows it will happen. I guess we should all be quiet(fans and journalists) and pretend like the fight isn't going to happen, then maybe Mr.Ego will not drag the announcement for a few more days like he probably plans on doing.


:lol: exactly what I was thinking


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Let me guess, still no announcement

Maybe they're waiting on the networks to hash out the deal :rolleyes


----------



## MrJotatp4p

He's just going to come out with some bullshit snapshot or some twitter shit to announce the fight. Fuck out if here Floyd.


----------



## bjl12

Carpe Diem said:


> Is Floyd the biggest egotistical superstar athlete in sports today? Why not just announce it? Everyone already knows it will happen. I guess we should all be quiet(fans and journalists) and pretend like the fight isn't going to happen, then maybe Mr.Ego will not drag the announcement for a few more days like he probably plans on doing.


In my opinion it has less to do about the fans and more to do with the fight. Floyd has already begun the mind games and is cementing himself as the "one in charge". He's saying, you all need to shut the fuck up as agreed by the contract, and wait for *ME* to announce the fight. I know it's stupid but he's trying to get the Pac camp subdued and accepted into being the B side.

People are making this way too much about Floyd the egomaniac and not Floyd the boxer, which is what this is about (to me)


----------



## BoxingGenius27

wait, wait, I have a theory

Floyd is smart. He's in cahoots with the airlines to get a percentage of what they make after he announces the fight as close to May 4th as possible. The closer he waits to May 4th, the more people have to pay for tickets; Floyd in turn gets a percentage

That's my "Floyd's in cahoots with the Airline Company's" conspiracy theory to add to the many already presented :rofl:rofl


----------



## bballchump11

bjl12 said:


> In my opinion it has less to do about the fans and more to do with the fight. Floyd has already begun the mind games and is cementing himself as the "one in charge". He's saying, you all need to shut the fuck up as agreed by the contract, and wait for *ME* to announce the fight. I know it's stupid but he's trying to get the Pac camp subdued and accepted into being the B side.
> 
> People are making this way too much about Floyd the egomaniac and not Floyd the boxer, which is what this is about (to me)


that's a good point. And remember this is all just opinions guys. I didn't say anything I said was fact or not. I just know for sure that this deal is done and trying to make sense why Floyd is staling.


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> wait, wait, I have a theory
> 
> Floyd is smart. He's in cahoots with the airlines to get a percentage of what they make after he announces the fight as close to May 4th as possible. The closer he waits to May 4th, the more people have to pay for tickets; Floyd in turn gets a percentage
> 
> That's my "Floyd's in cahoots with the Airline Company's" conspiracy theory to add to the many already presented :rofl:rofl


I'll bet you $100 like I am with Abraham that the fight will happen :hey


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

Patience guys patience. We've waited so long...we can wait a tiny bit longer :lol:


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd told Stephen A. Smith on the phone that it's not done yet because they want to do the fight on a later date and Floyd is pushing for May 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think it's all bullshit and that Floyd is just trying to build some suspense. Everybody sorta stole his thunder and took the surprise away. He should just say screw it and announce already


First off, this is stupid.

I told you a few days ago when everyone was yelling and screaming "the fight is made", that Floyd was going to say "No, the fight has not been made". I told you this on Tuesday or Wednesday; can't remember.

Secondly, this whole thing of Floyd wanting to wait and be the one to let the world know the fight is "officially on" is stupid. If everyone with an internet connection already knows the fight is made, what difference does it really make for you to announce it officially? I don't agree with the logic regardless of what it is.

I might actually take you up on the bet. If the fight is not made by Sunday, you "might" have a deal. I'll let you NLT Sunday


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Roger said Floyd stops him in 6!! Can't wait for the build up to figh night.


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> First off, this is stupid.
> 
> I told you a few days ago when everyone was yelling and screaming "the fight is made", that Floyd was going to say "No, the fight has not been made". I told you this on Tuesday or Wednesday; can't remember.
> 
> Secondly, this whole thing of Floyd wanting to wait and be the one to let the world know the fight is "officially on" is stupid. If everyone with an internet connection already knows the fight is made, what difference does it really make for you to announce it officially? I don't agree with the logic regardless of what it is.
> 
> I might actually take you up on the bet. If the fight is not made by Sunday, you "might" have a deal. I'll let you NLT Sunday


lol I'll see on Sunday then. And everybody here knows it's stupid and petty, but that's how Floyd thinks


----------



## BoxingGenius27

My no kidding "conspiracy theory" has not changed.

Floyd is waiting on Team Pac to walk away so he can say he "was about to confirm the fight, but they walked away". This is actually starting to come to reality because now I'm hearing they can't agree on the date

If I'm wrong, so be it. But this has been my vibe since early January as stated on here

I wanna see the fight so I hope I'm wrong


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> My no kidding "conspiracy theory" has not changed.
> 
> Floyd is waiting on Team Pac to walk away so he can say he "was about to confirm the fight, but they walked away".
> 
> If I'm wrong, so be it. But this has been my vibe since early January. I said it
> 
> I wanna see the fight so I hope I'm wrong


that's possible also. It's easy for somebody to look at the situation and think that Floyd is backing out at the last minute.

I don't believe that's the case though. Floyd had plenty of opportunities to already do that.


----------



## Carpe Diem

It's an ego thing. He does the same thing for Media Day. He always shows up an hour late on purpose. It's his way of saying y'all motherfuckers write shit about me, so y'all gonna wait for me to come whenever the hell i want to.


----------



## Windmiller

Floyd's twitter account just said to download his shots app asap, think it's about to happen


----------



## Tko6

Rumblings on twitter, Floyd just posted for people to download that Shots app, then retweeted someone else saying there will be a big announcement. Not getting excited until it happens.

How do you post tweets here btw? Tried everything but just seems to post the link to the tweet and not the tweet itself.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> that's possible also. It's easy for somebody to look at the situation and think that Floyd is backing out at the last minute.
> 
> I don't believe that's the case though. Floyd had plenty of opportunities to already do that.


The back and forth has been unnecessary for the last 2 months.

If the fight is going to do 3 million PPV buys, it's going to do it if Floyd announces the fight in December/January, during the Super Bowl, All Star game or if he announces it today.

All this is just unnecessary on Floyd's part. I say that as a fan


----------



## bballchump11

It's coming guys!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568902771878932480Floyd Mayweather- "Go to my @shots ASAP. If you don't have it then go get it http://shots.com/download."


----------



## BoxingGenius27

BTW fuck the @shots app

Floyd can wait 'til April 15th to announce the fight and I won't touch none of his business marketing ploys

I want to see Floyd the boxer.... I couldn't care less about Floyd the business man


----------



## bballchump11

Tko6 said:


> Rumblings on twitter, Floyd just posted for people to download that Shots app, then retweeted someone else saying there will be a big announcement. Not getting excited until it happens.
> 
> How do you post tweets here btw? Tried everything but just seems to post the link to the tweet and not the tweet itself.


Learn all about it here 
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?52927-New-Feature-Embedded-Tweets&highlight=twitter


----------



## Mal

An app for posting selfies? atsch


----------



## bballchump11

Man here it comes


----------



## bballchump11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568905004343435264Ryan Parker- "Floyd Mayweather just told me a massive announcement is imminent. @FloydMayweather"


----------



## Mexi-Box

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568906319585021952
:lol:


----------



## 2manyusernames

bballchump11 said:


> It's coming guys!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568902771878932480Floyd Mayweather- "Go to my @shots ASAP. If you don't have it then go get it http://shots.com/download."


Told you! I called it! Haha.

I'm glad you see both sides of the coin bball, you're a good lad!


----------



## bballchump11

He posted it! He posted the signed contract...at least I think, the picture is too small


----------



## Kurushi

Fight confirmed!


----------



## bballchump11

Break the internet!!


----------



## Divi253

Good shit! Small as fuck picture like @bballchump11 said, but Boxing Scene already has an article up. Someone knew when he was going to announce it, that was fast as fuck.


----------



## Divi253

Article at the Scene....

http://www.boxingscene.com/finally-mayweather-pacquiao-set-2-superfight--87662


----------



## tezel8764

Fuck yeahhajkhfdpohadsgpiohadpoihadpgijnapgihjadpgihj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Windmiller

@bballchump11 can I borrow $100


----------



## bballchump11

2manyusernames said:


> Told you! I called it! Haha.
> 
> I'm glad you see both sides of the coin bball, you're a good lad!


:yep thanks man. We both stayed optimistic through the whole thing. 


Windmiller said:


> @bballchamp11 can I borrow $100


:yep I have to get the money first


----------



## church11

this is really fucking happening. wrap your heads around that.


----------



## bballchump11

church11 said:


> this is really fucking happening. wrap your heads around that.


I want to freak out man. I told my friends after 2012 that this fight will never happen. Even me being a very optimistic person gave up hope. Then when Pacquiao resigned with Top Rank last year, I called it off for good. I can't believe this. It's huge man


----------



## Reppin501

church11 said:


> this is really fucking happening. wrap your heads around that.


I know man...I'm having a hard time with it. I can not fucking wait


----------



## Bogotazo

From HBO's Facebook:


----------



## tezel8764

Bogotazo said:


> From HBO's Facebook:


Cmon HBO still using their stock images from 2007. :lol:


----------



## ImElvis666

Don't think I've ever posted in this thread. Well now I'm checking in! :cheers


----------



## Pimp C

A long time coming


----------



## Bogotazo

Man now I'm going to have to dedicate a weekend to making a video long before May.


----------



## thehook13

May 2 can't come fast enough.

Pacquiao for the win. Mayweather just signed his soul away for a pretty good sum I'm guessing.


----------



## Bogotazo

Also, Pacquiao-Mayweather sub-forum coming soon.


----------



## sugarshane_24

I'm still waiting for an official TR/TMT announcement. I'm glad it finally is on. But for some reason I'm still skeptical.


----------



## bballchump11

sugarshane_24 said:


> I'm still waiting for an official TR/TMT announcement. I'm glad it finally is on. But for some reason I'm still skeptical.


We're all celebrating because Floyd announced it himself on shots with hi signing the contract.


----------



## sugarshane_24

bballchump11 said:


> We're all celebrating because Floyd announced it himself on shots with hi signing the contract.


Call me killjoy bball. :lol:

Perhaps i'm just on a denial phase. Waiting for 6 years then nothing so my expectations are gone.


----------



## Carpe Diem

I want to see the official fight poster now. Hopefully, we'll get to see the press conference next week.


----------



## church11

bballchump11 said:


> I want to freak out man. I told my friends after 2012 that this fight will never happen. Even me being a very optimistic person gave up hope. Then when Pacquiao resigned with Top Rank last year, I called it off for good. I can't believe this. It's huge man





Reppin501 said:


> I know man...I'm having a hard time with it. I can not fucking wait


i can't type how amped i am without stuttering like a school girl. i've been all over Facebook tagging friends and texting them. this is the biggest fight i'll get to see live in my lifetime i bet. i need to find a suitable TMT avatar to switch to. fuck. i'm beside myself. i'm more excited for this fight than my wedding in july haha.

floyd about to shut up pac fans for good.


----------



## Carpe Diem

I can't wait to see those breakdown analysis videos that Wilson Kayden is going to make about what both fighters should and shouldn't do against each other.


----------



## bballchump11

church11 said:


> i can't type how amped i am without stuttering like a school girl. i've been all over Facebook tagging friends and texting them. this is the biggest fight i'll get to see live in my lifetime i bet. i need to find a suitable TMT avatar to switch to. fuck. i'm beside myself. i'm more excited for this fight than my wedding in july haha.
> 
> floyd about to shut up pac fans for good.


:lol: I know the feeling man. There's nothing in the world that'll keep me from watching this. "Oh Jessica Alba, you want to fuck on May 2nd all night? Screw you bitch, I have a boxing match to watch" :yep


----------



## church11

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I know the feeling man. There's nothing in the world that'll keep me from watching this. "Oh Jessica Alba, you want to fuck on May 2nd all night? Screw you bitch, I have a boxing match to watch" :yep


now the trick is landing tickets.


----------



## bballchump11

church11 said:


> now the trick is landing tickets.


I heard there's going to be very little tickets for the general public


----------



## Xizor1d

I am not even ready for this! I don't even know what to do with my hands right now, i am so excited.


----------



## church11

bballchump11 said:


> I heard there's going to be very little tickets for the general public


legit? that's a shame. i was at the cotto, canelo, and first maidana fight. it was surprisingly easy to land tickets for the canelo fight. let's hope lightening strikes twice.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy

Floyd is scared they said, Floyd then makes the fight happen. Floyd waited for Manny to get old they said, But Floyd is actually older. I'm so fucking wet for this fight oh my God I'm gonna win so much money from the casual fans.


----------



## Bogotazo

lol


----------



## steviebruno

I'm going to miss this thread...


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH

Kill this fucking thread,with fire.


----------



## Bogotazo

:lol: Trying to get a subforum up ASAP.


----------



## el mosquito

CHB should allow multiple threads on this fight. This is the fight of the decade and must be discussed in all its facets without each subtopic being merged


----------



## Tko6

el mosquito said:


> CHB should allow multiple threads on this fight. This is the fight of the decade and must be discussed in all its facets without each subtopic being merged


Agreed, but ESB has gone full retard with threads that could be filtered down to maybe 3 or 4.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Bogotazo said:


> lol


If Floyd dont KO Pacquiao he might get robbed

:rofl how did he come up with that


----------



## el mosquito

maybe we need to open another thread on this in the lounge lmao


----------



## Bogotazo

el mosquito said:


> CHB should allow multiple threads on this fight. This is the fight of the decade and must be discussed in all its facets without each subtopic being merged


There are plans to get a subforum going.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Bogotazo said:


> lol


HAHAhA! :rofl

"The Ghost of Margarito is Laughing." TItle made me shit my pants laughing!


----------



## nufc_jay

This will be embarassingly easy for Pac


----------



## igor_otsky

i am still believing that this fight aint hapenning. it was predicted that floyd will finish reading the contract in 10 years. he made it less than 6.


----------



## tommygun711

Floyd by decision.


----------



## DobyZhee

*The definitive Floyd Mayweather vs Manny Pacquiao thread*



Bjj_Boxer said:


> Not mad, just calling you out for being full of shit.


no you're full of shit. You are dismissed, BITCH.

GOODBYE.

Would you like say any last words after taking possibly the dumbest bet at the worst time?


----------



## Mal

Holy cripes!! That other forum is embarrassingly bad!! atsch


----------



## Tko6

Mal said:


> Holy cripes!! That other forum is embarrassingly bad!! atsch


It was like that with Lewis/Vitali TKO6 threads for ages, nearly a decade later! I browse there occasionally but the fanboys are something else, we definitely got the better posters from there (for the most part).


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> If I know anything about Floyd, Boxing, Promotions etc I can safely say that the fight is already set.
> 
> Just take a look around at all the forums, news articles & social media websites all you read about is how angry/upset boxing fans are about this fight not being signed yet. Pretty much *ALL *the blame is on Floyd, and rightly so, seeing as he's the only one on record to say the fight has not been signed.
> 
> More and more people are getting angry with Floyd and more and more people are accusing him of being scared and ducking Manny.
> 
> Surely all this hype/anxiety built up will be perfect for Floyd when he is ready to announce the fight (which WILL be within a few days time - my guess is on a weekday & not a weekend) as not only will boxing fans be more amped for this, it will make his victory of Pacquiao mean so much more as the past few weeks of accusations against him for ducking Pacquiao will overpass the years and years of bashing he's been receiving. I believe the small things such as All Access/247 & Face Off & Press Conference dates in the USA/Manilla etc are being finalised which is pushing the announcement a few days back, again working in Floyd's favour.
> 
> I'm telling you it's been signed and his interview yesterday proved it more so than ever when he said, 'Hopefully we can make this fight happen'. It's too late to hope to make this fight happen, meaning this fight is happening.
> 
> *Anyway I'll just be patient and not get caught up in the 'blame game' until the fight has been announced and I suggest you all should too*.


Now y'all can break the internet :hey


----------



## DobyZhee

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Now y'all can break the internet :hey


Fuck off, floyd is getting ass kicked. How many times do you think he watched the Cotto and Hatton fight?


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/2/2...-lampley-bernstein-jones-reportedly-will-call

Lampley, Bernstein, and RJJ calling the fight, with Max and Jim Grey doing interviews/additional commentary. Pretty much how I wanted it.


----------



## Bogotazo

Boxing Insider (facebook): Mayweather to Make $120+ Million; Pacquiao $80+ Million


----------



## Mexi-Box

Bogotazo said:


> Boxing Insider (facebook): Mayweather to Make $120+ Million; Pacquiao $80+ Million


If this is right, people were saying Mayweather's offer of 40 million was fair. :lol: Pacquiao is making double that, and he isn't in the same position he was back then.


----------



## tezel8764

Bogotazo said:


> Boxing Insider (facebook): Mayweather to Make $120+ Million; Pacquiao $80+ Million


Those are crazy numbers. :ibutt


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH

Bogotazo said:


> http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/2/2...-lampley-bernstein-jones-reportedly-will-call
> 
> Lampley, Bernstein, and RJJ calling the fight, with Max and Jim Grey doing interviews/additional commentary. Pretty much how I wanted it.


Very good lineup indeed.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Pacquiao training:


__
http://instagr.am/p/zWnLzNTL1q/

Pacquiao's physique as of this month:


__
http://instagr.am/p/zWtB15TL7T/


----------



## DobyZhee

Mexi-Box said:


> Pacquiao training:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/zWnLzNTL1q/
> 
> Pacquiao's physique as of this month:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/zWtB15TL7T/


Da hell, is he a mason with dat tat?


----------



## Bogotazo

Mexi-Box said:


> Pacquiao training:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/zWnLzNTL1q/
> 
> Pacquiao's physique as of this month:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/zWtB15TL7T/


Cool. He's usually happy but it's good to see him smiling and with a bounce in his step as he warms up, moving his upper body and whatnot. It's a short clip but still.


----------



## tezel8764

Bogotazo said:


> Cool. He's usually happy but it's good to see him smiling and with a bounce in his step as he warms up, moving his upper body and whatnot. It's a short clip but still.


 @Hands of Iron

What do yous think about the no-rematch clause?


----------



## voodoo5

DobyZhee said:


> Da hell, is he a mason with dat tat?


no


----------



## The Kurgan

:bbb

The fight strapline should have been "Bout Time!"

I think that this fight was a toss-up before we found out that Mayweather has aged more gracefully than Pac, so I'm picking Floyd. I've never been a fan of him, but I've always respected his greatness.


----------



## ArmpunchBerserker

100 dollars for pay per view is too much for most of the casual sports fans.


----------



## AzarZ

Lets go Pacman.:ibutt Finally we can put an end to this whole Floyd ducking Pacquaio bs n vice versa. Prop to both guys for getting it done, winner deserves all the props and it would be a great way for the winner to bow out of the sport. This year has been fucking great for boxing.


----------



## dyna




----------



## sugarshane_24

So are we gonna see buffer and lennon in one ring once again?


----------



## Mr. Brain

Floyd win by flawless, man vs boy 12 UD over Pacman. 120 points for Floyd on all three cards.

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?cat=boxer&human_id=352

A replay of the fight below with Floyd playing the part of Ward, Manny playing the pat of Allen.

watch for reference:


----------



## Bogotazo

tezel8764 said:


> @Hands of Iron
> 
> What do yous think about the no-rematch clause?


That's an interesting one, I assumed there would be one but I think whoever wins wants the upper hand in negotiations and is prepared to walk away if they don't have it their way.


----------



## browsing

hahahaha


It's finally here. And its all thanks to Floyd.


----------



## browsing

DobyZhee said:


> Fuck off, floyd is getting ass kicked. How many times do you think he watched the Cotto and Hatton fight?


Don't do that to yourself Doby.


----------



## Bogotazo

ArmpunchBerserker said:


> 100 dollars for pay per view is too much for most of the casual sports fans.


Hmm good point actually.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> That's an interesting one, I assumed there would be one but I think whoever wins wants the upper hand in negotiations and is prepared to walk away if they don't have it their way.


Floyd kick emmanuel azz then plan to retire shortly thereafter?

Wouldn't rematch clause require him to fight even if he wanted to retire. You are master of contracts.


----------



## Bogotazo

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd kick emmanuel azz then plan to retire shortly thereafter?
> 
> Wouldn't rematch clause require him to fight even if he wanted to retire. You are master of contracts.


Depends on how it's written but that's usually how it works.

Floyd still has one fight left on his Showtime contract though. But it benefits both fighters if they win to hold the rematch over the other fighters' if they really want it. My way or the highway, or else you can stay only having fought me once and having lost.


----------



## light_box

Manny Pacquiao agreed to all of Floyd conditions and finally Floyd finishes reading the contract ^^. Check out mp8.ph


----------



## chibelle

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd kick emmanuel azz then plan to retire shortly thereafter?
> 
> Wouldn't rematch clause require him to fight even if he wanted to retire. You are master of contracts.


Rematch clause forces a fighter to fight the same person UNLESS he retires or for health reasons. There are additional details usually like when and such. Or even a buyout.


----------



## Hook!

bballchump11 said:


> michigan warrior is my boy and i get excited when i'm around my homies, especially ones i haven't seen in a while. Whenever @hook! shows back up, i'll get excited again.
> 
> Man you see how offended they get just when i say "blat" :lol:


hulla hulla WE DEM BOIZZZZ


----------



## Freedom2014




----------



## light_box

church11 said:


> i can't type how amped i am without stuttering like a school girl. i've been all over Facebook tagging friends and texting them. this is the biggest fight i'll get to see live in my lifetime i bet. i need to find a suitable TMT avatar to switch to. fuck. i'm beside myself. i'm more excited for this fight than my wedding in july haha.
> 
> floyd about to shut up pac fans for good.


go to sleep and so is Floyd. ^^


----------



## light_box




----------



## Bogotazo

The WBC love making new belts, lol.

http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-pacquiao-wbc-creating-special-belt--87847


----------



## Leftsmash

Bogotazo said:


> The WBC love making new belts, lol.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-pacquiao-wbc-creating-special-belt--87847


:rofl And I was just forgeting about the "Champion of the Decade belt"


----------



## Bogotazo

I had a dream the first 3 were close and uneventful, think Floyd was up, then Manny weirdly dropped him around the 4th with some weird anti-climatic stumble. Then Floyd won a majority decision. For some reason my mom had to tell me what happened the rest of the fight. Just wanted to document this since my dreams often come true in some form.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

light_box said:


>


That is some scary shit.


----------



## browsing

MrJotatp4p said:


> That is some scary shit.


She was doing that shit at the Algeiri fight too.


----------



## Bulakenyo

MrJotatp4p said:


> That is some scary shit.


Most Filipinos see her as odd also.

Probably equivalent to American's view of deep country hillbilly types.

She's weird and is the butt of jokes of comedians and TMZ type journalists in the Philippines but you have to give her respect because she was all alone raising Manny and his siblings, when his father left them. Dirt poor and not enough to eat everyday, but they tried to survive.


----------



## DobyZhee

Bogotazo said:


> I had a dream the first 3 were close and uneventful, think Floyd was up, then Manny weirdly dropped him around the 4th with some weird anti-climatic stumble. Then Floyd won a majority decision. For some reason my mom had to tell me what happened the rest of the fight. Just wanted to document this since my dreams often come true in some form.


I have boxing dreams as well..


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> I had a dream the first 3 were close and uneventful, think Floyd was up, then Manny weirdly dropped him around the 4th with some weird anti-climatic stumble. Then Floyd won a majority decision. For some reason my mom had to tell me what happened the rest of the fight. Just wanted to document this since my dreams often come true in some form.


:yep I had a dream a few weeks back also. Mine probably isn't true because it had Matthysse vs Ruslan on the undercard and Matthysse won by first round KO which is unlikely.

Then Floyd won pretty clearly, like 8-4, but then the cards were super close like in the De La Hoya fight


----------



## Bogotazo

About to simulate this on my PS3, with Fight Night Round 4. As you might know my PS3 is notoriously accurate in predicting fights, with the help of my very fair attribute ratings given to created boxers. I'm using the in-game version of Manny, which I presume is highly rated from having played him, at 140, so I lowered my version of Floyd to 143lbs. The attributes I gave are just what I consider plain welterweight Floyd on average. If anything looks low, keep in mind the points are limited, and I'd rather use some on his strengths, rather than accentuate things that matter less, all while keeping him the complete and well rounded fighter he is.


















Additionally, the last fortune cookie I opened last week said "Your ability to pick a winner will bring you great success."

Let's get this vmoney.


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> :yep I had a dream a few weeks back also. Mine probably isn't true because it had Matthysse vs Ruslan on the undercard and Matthysse won by first round KO which is unlikely.
> 
> Then Floyd won pretty clearly, like 8-4, but then the cards were super close like in the De La Hoya fight


Hey you never know. Mine came true one way or another, except for the one where Cotto was executing Judah in a Dynasty Warriors outfit in a WWE arena with a giant sword. For obvious reasons.


----------



## Bogotazo

Yo this is thrilling.


----------



## Bogotazo

Pacquiao up in the first half on volume but the pace starts to slow in the mid-rounds. Manny stunned by a right in the 6th but fights his way back. Manny is cut.


----------



## SJS20

I once dreamt that Mayweather fought Sergio Martinez and Amir Khan at the same time. He dropped Martinez with a counter left hook, then turned around and got sparked out cold by Khan...


----------



## Bogotazo

Floyd becoming more accurate with his counters, in the first half was forced to exchange more. Pacquiao winging hard shots now, sometimes landing. Manny stunned again in the 9th, both men tired. Floyd a bit lower on health from Manny's power punches. 

10th round, uppercut stuns Floyd. Floyd recoups and counters. Returns the favor by the end of the round. 

Manny down twice in the twelfth, which seals it for Floyd.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Bogotazo said:


> Floyd becoming more accurate with his counters, in the first half was forced to exchange more. Pacquiao winging hard shots now, sometimes landing. Manny stunned again in the 9th, both men tired. *Floyd a bit lower on health* from Manny's power punches.
> 
> 10th round, uppercut stuns Floyd. Floyd recoups and counters. Returns the favor by the end of the round.
> 
> Manny down twice in the twelfth, which seals it for Floyd.


:lol:


----------



## browsing

I want Floyd to make a statement after this fight, like Ali did after he beat Foreman

He starts it off with 'Like I Said before....' (even though Ali started off with 'I told you!')


----------



## Concrete

That shit sounded awsome! lol Surprised they let Floyd win. Manny is a monster in that game.


----------



## Bogotazo

Concrete said:


> That shit sounded awsome! lol Surprised they let Floyd win. Manny is a monster in that game.


It was really competitive and the disagreement among the judges reflected that. I have to admit I didn't put it on the highest setting like I usually do though so I'll have to do a repeat. With the two knockdowns in the final round, Floyd won it.* Redo coming soon. *


----------



## quincy k

browsing said:


> _*I want Floyd to make a statement*_ _*after this fight*_, like Ali did after he beat Foreman
> 
> He starts it off with 'Like I Said before....' (even though Ali started off with 'I told you!')


so it seems that you are essentially hoping to live vicariously through the accomplishments of another man. obviously you will gain nothing financially by him making your treasured statement so just some sort of man-crush satisfaction?

needless to say that... is sad

me, im wanting josh koscheck to have a good first round so that my +450 action play ticket turns into a erick silva -200 ticket so i can hedge out on a live bet

thats just me though, a guy whose life doesnt revolve around floyd mayweather


----------



## Concrete

Bogotazo said:


> It was really competitive and the disagreement among the judges reflected that. I have to admit I didn't put it on the highest setting like I usually do though so I'll have to do a repeat. With the two knockdowns in the final round, Floyd won it.* Redo coming soon. *


Judges only agreed on 4 rounds with one of them coming by knockdown.


----------



## Bogotazo

Concrete said:


> Judges only agreed on 4 rounds with one of them coming by knockdown.


Yup.

Not sure who adjusting it from Champion to GOAT level will affect it. On the one hand it enables Floyd's counters more. On the other it allows Pacquiao, the harder puncher, to time his shots better and maybe cause more damage.


----------



## godsavethequeen

Bogotazo said:


> It was really competitive and the disagreement among the judges reflected that. I have to admit I didn't put it on the highest setting like I usually do though so I'll have to do a repeat. With the two knockdowns in the final round, Floyd won it.* Redo coming soon. *


Im guessing you let the computer battle it out?


----------



## megavolt

Looks neat, the only issue I ever had with AI in fighting games is that at high setting they do everything frame perfect, and often have a pattern that can be manipulated and are coded in a way that doesn't incorporate some form of adaptation

The feints, mindgames, the pressure, the human factor is one of the biggest things I enjoy about elite competition


----------



## Bogotazo

godsavethequeen said:


> Im guessing you let the computer battle it out?


Yep. Only fair. Gives a cold, mechanical evaluation of how the styles match up. It can't _replace_ the human strategic element, but it does simulate it through the AI.


----------



## godsavethequeen

Bogotazo said:


> Yep. Only fair. Gives a cold, mechanical evaluation of how the styles match up. It can't _replace_ the human strategic element, but it does simulate it through the AI.


Could you go 12 rounds in that fight though at that level?


----------



## Bogotazo

godsavethequeen said:


> Could you go 12 rounds in that fight though at that level?


I think so. I've also tweaked a lot of the manual settings (referee damage awareness, counter window, CPU punch volume) to what I think is realistic. If the volume is left too high, the fighters will just hurry themselves to a KO finish. This was the level just below it. You might be right though, at that level a decision might be improbable. It has given me lots of stoppage predictions that got the victor right but not the method.

Then again it predicted a Wilder decision against Stiverne, when that fight had KO written all over it!


----------



## godsavethequeen

Bogotazo said:


> I think so. I've also tweaked a lot of the manual settings (referee damage awareness, counter window, CPU punch volume) to what I think is realistic. If the volume is left too high, the fighters will just hurry themselves to a KO finish. This was the level just below it. You might be right though, at that level a decision might be improbable. It has given me lots of stoppage predictions that got the victor right but not the method.
> 
> Then again it predicted a Wilder decision against Stiverne, when that fight had KO written all over it!


Well its nice to have a different insight to how it may go THANKS I liked it

Im still pretty sure Pac will take this one


----------



## doug.ie

Bogotazo said:


> I think so. I've also tweaked a lot of the manual settings (referee damage awareness, counter window, CPU punch volume) to what I think is realistic. If the volume is left too high, the fighters will just hurry themselves to a KO finish. This was the level just below it. You might be right though, at that level a decision might be improbable. It has given me lots of stoppage predictions that got the victor right but not the method.
> 
> Then again it predicted a Wilder decision against Stiverne, when that fight had KO written all over it!


Elaborate on them two final round knockdowns


----------



## Bogotazo

doug.ie said:


> Elaborate on them two final round knockdowns


In the second half, both guys slowed down a bit. Floyd got more and more accurate with his counters, and Manny started getting stunned. Floyd would get aggressive in spots. Despite clinching Floyd was able to hurt Manny with a counter right uppercut and something else, and followed up. Without those two knockdowns he would have lost the fight.


----------



## PetetheKing

Pac's going to have to throw more than 1300 punches I guess.


----------



## browsing

PetetheKing said:


> Pac's going to have to throw more than 1300 punches I guess.


:kwonooh


----------



## quincy k

bernstein says 800 punches

just about the same as manny threw in the first bradley fight


----------



## dyna

gysecfgyseffrnvchixfhmsinfvsdiuhosf;hnvuobousyhvnksdbuodybesklvndiuvb


----------



## browsing

So many hearts are going to be broken on May 2nd.

It'll be the most satisfying event in years, regardless of who wins.


----------



## browsing

dyna said:


> gysecfgyseffrnvchixfhmsinfvsdiuhosf;hnvuobousyhvnksdbuodybesklvndiuvb


atsch its a little early to quote Freddie's losing speech man


----------



## megavolt

browsing said:


> atsch its a little early to quote Freddie's losing speech man


Freddie or Sr? :deal


----------



## browsing

megavolt said:


> Freddie or Sr? :deal


No pauses, so its definitely Freddie. :bbb


----------



## megavolt

browsing said:


> No pauses, so its definitely Freddie. :bbb


There's a lil space in there lol

Idk most find Sr a lot more incoherent than Freddie


----------



## Bogotazo

I might take a look back at the 24/7 for De La Hoya Mayweather and see if Roach gives any hints about what he thinks Floyd's habits are. He seemed to prepare Oscar very well to do specific things. Like duck and catch punches on the forehead and parry, etc. And it worked for his style.


----------



## Bogotazo

In the lead up to May 2nd, 6 years ago:


----------



## gander tasco

Bogotazo said:


> I might take a look back at the 24/7 for De La Hoya Mayweather and see if Roach gives any hints about what he thinks Floyd's habits are. He seemed to prepare Oscar very well to do specific things. Like duck and catch punches on the forehead and parry, etc. And it worked for his style.


He gave Oscar a perfect gameplan. You saw that in the first half and in spurts here and there, but Oscar faded.


----------



## Concrete

gander tasco said:


> He gave Oscar a perfect gameplan. You saw that in the first half and in spurts here and there, but Oscar faded.


I may be wrong but I think Sr installed those principles in him. Roach was more about the sustained attack when he gets him so ng the ropes. Oscar was doing those defensive tidbits fights earlier with Sr I believe.


----------



## quincy k

Bogotazo said:


> In the lead up to May 2nd, 6 years ago:


what a dumfuk flomo mayweather sr is getting clowned by freddie roach both before and after the hatton fight

lmfao


----------



## Bogotazo

Concrete said:


> I may be wrong but I think Sr installed those principles in him. Roach was more about the sustained attack when he gets him so ng the ropes. Oscar was doing those defensive tidbits fights earlier with Sr I believe.


Sr. definitely gave Oscar some defensive tools but he had him using more movement and shoulder roll stuff. I'd rarely seen Oscar sport a high guard with such focus as under Roach.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Bogotazo said:


> Sr. definitely gave Oscar some defensive tools but he had him using more movement and shoulder roll stuff. I'd rarely seen Oscar sport a high guard with such focus as under Roach.


With that being said, that definitely means Roach knows what can be used against Floyd.

He just has to tweak his gameplan to suit Pac who has a shorter reach and a completely different style compared to Oscar.


----------



## Bogotazo

sugarshane_24 said:


> With that being said, that definitely means Roach knows what can be used against Floyd.
> 
> He just has to tweak his gameplan to suit Pac who has a shorter reach and a completely different style compared to Oscar.


That's what I'd be looking for. The feints backing Floyd straight up are what can transfer. Along with some down-up combinations. As a southpaw though Manny doesn't have that left jab so he'll have to be more creative on the way in.


----------



## Rooster

Whoever designed the official fight poster should be shot. This is just disappointing. Bland as hell.


----------



## El-Terrible

sugarshane_24 said:


> With that being said, that definitely means Roach knows what can be used against Floyd.
> 
> He just has to tweak his gameplan to suit Pac who has a shorter reach and a completely different style compared to Oscar.


One thing that is underestimated about Pacquiao is his guard, he utilises a high guard when not punching and blocks a hell of a lot of jabs and punches compared to most fighters. He also has very good head movement, his all round defensive posture is very good. The problem is when he throws he leaves himself open and off balance at times - to take advantage I feel you have to throw with him. Marquez does that better than anyone in boxing because he's a hard-ass Mexican warrior with a huge IQ. Floyd won't throw with Pacquiao. That's why I think the fight will be interesting


----------



## light_box

Floyd is sure ahead of this fight with his stats and how he defeat his opponents but Floyd is boring inside the ring. Pacman in the other hand throws massive amount of punches and that makes this fight exciting. I will root for Pacman I want to see how Floyd reacts when he lose. 







There's a rematch anyways.


----------



## steviebruno

El-Terrible said:


> One thing that is underestimated about Pacquiao is his guard, he utilises a high guard when not punching and blocks a hell of a lot of jabs and punches compared to most fighters. He also has very good head movement, his all round defensive posture is very good. The problem is when he throws he leaves himself open and off balance at times - to take advantage I feel you have to throw with him. Marquez does that better than anyone in boxing because he's a hard-ass Mexican warrior with a huge IQ. Floyd won't throw with Pacquiao. That's why I think the fight will be interesting


Pac blocks well upstairs but doesn't have a clue as to how to defend body shots. Touch him a couple of times downstairs and his defensive insecurity will cause him to become preoccupied with protecting his midsection.

JMM has routinely opened him up to huge power shots upstairs by simply winging wide shots to Pac's hips that, in actuality, weren't all that accurate and weren't even truly damaging when they managed to land.

Floyd is going to land half his power shots in this fight.


----------



## sugarshane_24

steviebruno said:


> Pac blocks well upstairs but doesn't have a clue as to how to defend body shots. Touch him a couple of times downstairs and his defensive insecurity will cause him to become preoccupied with protecting his midsection.
> 
> JMM has routinely opened him up to huge power shots upstairs by simply winging wide shots to Pac's hips that, in actuality, weren't all that accurate and weren't even truly damaging when they managed to land.
> 
> Floyd is going to land half his power shots in this fight.


But then again, JMM was able to land bodyshots because he didn't hesitate to put himself in range of Pac's line of fire.

Floyd will keep it safe and maintain his distance. How do you expect Floyd to dig hooks in Pac's midsection from a distance?

Sure he can use his excellent jab to the body, but that too can be countered.


----------



## icebergisonfire

steviebruno said:


> Pac blocks well upstairs but doesn't have a clue as to how to defend body shots. Touch him a couple of times downstairs and his defensive insecurity will cause him to become preoccupied with protecting his midsection.
> 
> JMM has routinely opened him up to huge power shots upstairs by simply winging wide shots to Pac's hips that, in actuality, weren't all that accurate and weren't even truly damaging when they managed to land.
> 
> *Floyd is going to land half his power shots in this fight.*


He does this against all southpaws. He was 60% against Guerrero.


----------



## El-Terrible

Ahh yes, if he did it against flat footed Guerrero he's bound to do it against Pacquiao, same speed, same movement, same power, and southpaw - it's obvious


----------



## quincy k

El-Terrible said:


> Ahh yes, if he did it against flat footed Guerrero he's bound to do it against Pacquiao, same speed, same movement, same power, and southpaw - it's obvious


if im not mistaken, im pretty sure thurman beat up guerrero worse than a prime floyd who no longer exists today. if not by the obvious physical damage incurred by keith then certainly on the scorecards

and that was with a baseball-sized hematoma caused by a rg head but in the third round.


----------



## steviebruno

sugarshane_24 said:


> But then again, JMM was able to land bodyshots because he didn't hesitate to put himself in range of Pac's line of fire.
> 
> Floyd will keep it safe and maintain his distance. How do you expect Floyd to dig hooks in Pac's midsection from a distance?
> 
> Sure he can use his excellent jab to the body, but that too can be countered.


He's going to hold Manny stationary with his left hand (borderline illegally) and stab him with straights to the gut.

I've been saying forever that JMM's style is not ideal for fighting Pac and would lead to KO losses to anyone else trying to duplicate it.

Mayweather is going to win in a much safer manner.


----------



## Bogotazo

I wake up to the Steve Harvey radio show for my alarm and they were talking about the fight this morning when I woke up. Was pleased.


----------



## Dillyyo

Bogotazo said:


> That's what I'd be looking for. The feints backing Floyd straight up are what can transfer. Along with some down-up combinations. As a southpaw though Manny doesn't have that left jab so he'll have to be more creative on the way in.


Floyd can fight off his back foot, so I see no reason a check hook isn't catching Pac. I also see Floyd making good use of his forearms and gloves to disrupt Manny's flurries then stepping off with counters. The question will be if Manny can take flush counters and keep on coming in knowing he could get put to sleep.


----------



## Dillyyo

El-Terrible said:


> One thing that is underestimated about Pacquiao is his guard, he utilises a high guard when not punching and blocks a hell of a lot of jabs and punches compared to most fighters. He also has very good head movement, his all round defensive posture is very good. The problem is when he throws he leaves himself open and off balance at times - to take advantage I feel you have to throw with him. Marquez does that better than anyone in boxing because he's a hard-ass Mexican warrior with a huge IQ. Floyd won't throw with Pacquiao. That's why I think the fight will be interesting


Floyd won't throw with Pac because he won't have to, outside of setting up counter traps. It will be Manny who will have to adjust to floyds speed. Manny has never been in the ring with anyone as fast as Floyd and surely not with the defensive skills of Floyd. Juan is a brilliant counter puncher, but he's no where nearly as quick or fast as Floyd, so he was forced to throw with Manny because he wouldn't have much chance if he didn't.


----------



## Bogotazo

Dillyyo said:


> Floyd can fight off his back foot, so I see no reason a check hook isn't catching Pac. I also see Floyd making good use of his forearms and gloves to disrupt Manny's flurries then stepping off with counters. The question will be if Manny can take flush counters and keep on coming in knowing he could get put to sleep.


The check hook is probably his best weapon, but left hooks also open up the path for the straight left. I Don't think Manny will ever be able to walk through Floyd's punches, that can't be the approach. Punch with him, yes. But not take hard shots over and over walking into them. Feints, side-steps are the key to avoiding the counters while advancing.


----------



## El-Terrible

Exactly, Pacquiao is not all of a sudden going to do a Margarito impression and walk through Floyd - he's going to sway side to side, more head movement than usual, be on his toes a lot, and I expect fast 3-4 punch combos once he gets himself into position and then duck out to his right to force Floyd to reset and open himself up again and attempt a straight left up top at this point before moving away and resetting himself. That can work quite well on Floyd - Pacquiao's biggest danger is when he feints on the way in without following up with anything, he leaves himself open to counters at that point. If he works his way in well and gets himself in good positions to throw first then he has a great chance of beating Floyd - that's the big IF

Pacquiao's biggest weakness is sometimes misjudgement of his opponent's positioning on the way in, he ends up leaving himself unbalanced and open, and it was how Algieri had joy once or twice with the right hand, it was Bradley's best 2 punches and it was the Marquez KO. He needs to judge when to come in a lot better - if he does, he wins the fight


----------



## coldfire




----------



## quincy k

Dillyyo said:


> Floyd won't throw with Pac because he won't have to, outside of setting up counter traps. _*It will be Manny who will have to adjust to floyds speed*_. Manny has never been in the ring with anyone as fast as Floyd and surely not with the defensive skills of Floyd. Juan is a brilliant counter puncher, but he's no where nearly as quick or fast as Floyd, so he was forced to throw with Manny because he wouldn't have much chance if he didn't.


 i dont think that the slow and "very limited" maidaina had too many problems adjusting to floyds speed

landed 220 punches against him just two fights ago

but thats just me, a guy who likes to use facts when drawing conclusions


----------



## Dillyyo

quincy k said:


> i dont think that the slow and "very limited" maidaina had too many problems adjusting to floyds speed
> 
> landed 220 punches against him just two fights ago
> 
> but thats just me, a guy who likes to use facts when drawing conclusions


The facts you are leaving out in your assessment are:

1. Marcos is much bigger than Pac and used his size as a mechanism to inhibit Floyd some and land his wild punches
2. Landing on Floyd is not always the issue, as many fighters have landed on him. How effective are your punches that land and most times they aren't effective. That's why the judges don't give much credit to fighters when they do land on him.


----------



## Dillyyo

Bogotazo said:


> The check hook is probably his best weapon, but left hooks also open up the path for the straight left. I Don't think Manny will ever be able to walk through Floyd's punches, that can't be the approach. Punch with him, yes. But not take hard shots over and over walking into them. Feints, side-steps are the key to avoiding the counters while advancing.


When Floyd checks with the hook, he often times turns out to his left. Manny's reach is already short, so I find it difficult for him to land the straight left just because Floyd will be trying to land the check hook. He will have to catch Floyd stationary or coming in, to land that straight left with authority.


----------



## Bogotazo

Dillyyo said:


> When Floyd checks with the hook, he often times turns out to his left. Manny's reach is already short, so I find it difficult for him to land the straight left just because Floyd will be trying to land the check hook. He will have to catch Floyd stationary or coming in, to land that straight left with authority.


Well if he feints early he can get Floyd to pre-hook. Manny can draw counters and counter them himself. I put a piece of that in my video (not trying to self-advertise but it's easier to explain myself that way.) But the reach does favor Floyd in that dynamic.


----------



## quincy k

Dillyyo said:


> The facts you are leaving out in your assessment are:
> 
> 1. Marcos is much bigger than Pac and used his size as a mechanism to inhibit Floyd some and land his wild punches
> 2. Landing on Floyd is not always the issue, as many fighters have landed on him. How effective are your punches that land and most times they aren't effective. That's why the judges don't give much credit to fighters when they do land on him.


1. what a-list fighter has maidana knocked out at 147 or 140? what a-list 147 fighter has maidana knocked down? i dont remember alexander having too many problems with maidainas size in scoring a complete shutout over marcos
2. generally, and especially if a fighter is coming off a recent ko loss or is advanced in age, i dont look at anything past three fights( or two years) when capping a fight so floyds fights against zab, mosely, ortiz and guerrero mean nothing to me

heres career 140 josesitio lopez giving "big" marcos all he could handle, and delivering what shouldve credited as a knockdown at 1:30 in the fourth round, over the "big" marcos maidana






the last two fights against maidaina tells me that a 147 with high output can beat floyd

and a 154 like james kirkland, the same version that beat tapia, would have floyd in complete survival mode with not getting kod his only option as after the sixth round winning the fight would no longer be an objective


----------



## Dillyyo

quincy k said:


> 1. what a-list fighter has maidana knocked out at 147 or 140? what a-list 147 fighter has maidana knocked down? i dont remember alexander having too many problems with maidainas size in scoring a complete shutout over marcos
> 2. generally, and especially if a fighter is coming off a recent ko loss or is advanced in age, i dont look at anything past three fights( or two years) when capping a fight so floyds fights against zab, mosely, ortiz and guerrero mean nothing to me
> 
> heres career 140 josesitio lopez giving "big" marcos all he could handle, and delivering what shouldve credited as a knockdown at 1:30 in the fourth round, over the "big" marcos maidana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the last two fights against maidaina tells me that a 147 with high output can beat floyd
> 
> and a 154 like james kirkland, the same version that beat tapia, would have floyd in complete survival mode with not getting kod his only option as after the sixth round winning the fight would no longer be an objective


I'm not going to get into the deferring arguments you present. Marcos landed on Floyd because he chose to play Marcos game, just like he did with Hatton. If Floyd wanted to make it ugly and still win easily, then he would just box and move all night.

Everyone is critical about Floyd this and Floyd that, but if it's so easy then I fail to see why no one else is doing it or has done it. Everyone's offensive numbers drop against Floyd. No matter what they say they are going to do, they just can't do it.


----------



## quincy k

Dillyyo said:


> I'm not going to get into the deferring arguments you present. _*Marcos landed on Floyd because he chose to play Marcos game*_, just like he did with Hatton. If Floyd wanted to make it ugly and still win easily, then he would just box and move all night.
> 
> Everyone is critical about Floyd this and Floyd that, but if it's so easy then I fail to see why no one else is doing it or has done it. Everyone's offensive numbers drop against Floyd. No matter what they say they are going to do, they just can't do it.


so floyd chose to get hit by the most amount of punches in his career?

only to follow it up with throwing the least amount of punches in his career(330)?

330 probably being a record low for a winning 12 round championship 147 fight?

okay


----------



## Ricky42791

Hey guys, usually if I want to watch a boxing ppv i go out to a bar or a friends house but for this fight I want to watch it in my own home with minimal distractions. I think the bars will be mobbed and I wouldn't be able to take in the full experience and I don't want to get stuck talking with friends when i'm trying to watch the fight. I know this seems strange but this fight is important and I just want to fully experience it. I have a dilemma though, I don't have showtime/hbo at home I live in America on the east coast so I was wondering if there's a way I can buy the ppv maybe through an app like HBO GO? Let me clarify IN NO WAY AM I LOOKING FOR ILLEGAL STREAMS. I just want a way to order the fight without being subscribed to either network. Is there a way to buy it online? or through a smart tv app? Please let me know the date is fast approaching and i still don't have solid plans!


----------



## Ricky42791

BUMP


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Ricky42791 said:


> Hey guys, usually if I want to watch a boxing ppv i go out to a bar or a friends house but for this fight I want to watch it in my own home with minimal distractions. I think the bars will be mobbed and I wouldn't be able to take in the full experience and I don't want to get stuck talking with friends when i'm trying to watch the fight. I know this seems strange but this fight is important and I just want to fully experience it. I have a dilemma though, I don't have showtime/hbo at home I live in America on the east coast so I was wondering if there's a way I can buy the ppv maybe through an app like HBO GO? Let me clarify IN NO WAY AM I LOOKING FOR ILLEGAL STREAMS. I just want a way to order the fight without being subscribed to either network. Is there a way to buy it online? or through a smart tv app? Please let me know the date is fast approaching and i still don't have solid plans!


That avatar is back. Please keep using it.:happy


----------



## bballchump11

I saw the commerical for the fight today on ESPN and it really hit me. I get excited whenever Floyd fights and I pay attention when Manny fights. But this shit really hit me. Holy shit, Floyd and Manny are going to be fighting each other. 

It's a big event when either one fights. It's huge. Holy crap, they're fighting against on another. They actually have the words Mayweather vs Pacquiao and it's real and it's next weekend :happy :jjj:hammerarty


----------



## Atlanta

bballchump11 said:


> I saw the commerical for the fight today on ESPN and it really hit me. I get excited whenever Floyd fights and I pay attention when Manny fights. But this shit really hit me. Holy shit, Floyd and Manny are going to be fighting each other.
> 
> It's a big event when either one fights. It's huge. Holy crap, they're fighting against on another. They actually have the words Mayweather vs Pacquiao and it's real and it's next weekend :happy :jjj:hammerarty


It didn't hit you when the deadbeat refused to pay?


----------



## bballchump11

Ricky42791 said:


> Hey guys, usually if I want to watch a boxing ppv i go out to a bar or a friends house but for this fight I want to watch it in my own home with minimal distractions. I think the bars will be mobbed and I wouldn't be able to take in the full experience and I don't want to get stuck talking with friends when i'm trying to watch the fight. I know this seems strange but this fight is important and I just want to fully experience it. I have a dilemma though, I don't have showtime/hbo at home I live in America on the east coast so I was wondering if there's a way I can buy the ppv maybe through an app like HBO GO? Let me clarify IN NO WAY AM I LOOKING FOR ILLEGAL STREAMS. I just want a way to order the fight without being subscribed to either network. Is there a way to buy it online? or through a smart tv app? Please let me know the date is fast approaching and i still don't have solid plans!


If you buy the ppv, they won't automatically give you HBO or showtime. You can order it by phone, online and by TV. Who's your cable provider?


Atlanta said:


> It didn't hit you when the deadbeat refused to pay?


lol it did, but I'm getting that fight week excitement


----------



## Boogle McDougal

bballchump11 said:


> I saw the commerical for the fight today on ESPN and it really hit me. I get excited whenever Floyd fights and I pay attention when Manny fights. But this shit really hit me. Holy shit, Floyd and Manny are going to be fighting each other.
> 
> It's a big event when either one fights. It's huge. Holy crap, they're fighting against on another. They actually have the words Mayweather vs Pacquiao and it's real and it's next weekend :happy :jjj:hammerarty


:yep I know what you mean, it hit me the other day too. I've been avoiding the hype mostly. It's going to be a surreal moment when they're finally in the ring together.


----------



## bballchump11

Boggle said:


> :yep I know what you mean, it hit me the other day too. I've been avoiding the hype mostly. It's going to be a surreal moment when they're finally in the ring together.


foreal man, I may pass out when it's just them two, the trainers and Bayless in the ring


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> foreal man, I may pass out when it's just them two, the trainers and Bayless in the ring


Mayweather is going to look like Oscar when he faces Pacquiao. The look of incoming death when that first left lands


----------



## browsing

I'm going to be mad after I make my first billion dollars that I didn't have the money or connections to secure seats to this fight.


----------



## Mable

Ricky42791 said:


> Hey guys, usually if I want to watch a boxing ppv i go out to a bar or a friends house but for this fight I want to watch it in my own home with minimal distractions. I think the bars will be mobbed and I wouldn't be able to take in the full experience and I don't want to get stuck talking with friends when i'm trying to watch the fight. I know this seems strange but this fight is important and I just want to fully experience it. I have a dilemma though, I don't have showtime/hbo at home I live in America on the east coast so I was wondering if there's a way I can buy the ppv maybe through an app like HBO GO? Let me clarify IN NO WAY AM I LOOKING FOR ILLEGAL STREAMS. I just want a way to order the fight without being subscribed to either network. Is there a way to buy it online? or through a smart tv app? Please let me know the date is fast approaching and i still don't have solid plans!


Who is your TV provider?


----------



## Ricky42791

Mable said:


> Who is your TV provider?


Time Warner


----------



## Dillyyo

Ricky42791 said:


> Time Warner


You don't have to have HBO or SHO in order to get a PPV. It's on it's own channel which you provider decides.


----------



## Mable

Ricky42791 said:


> Time Warner


http://www.twcondemand.com/mayweatherpacquiao/

I might be wrong but going by the website there, it doesn't say you need to subscribe to either to order this PPV?


----------



## Ricky42791

Dillyyo said:


> You don't have to have HBO or SHO in order to get a PPV. It's on it's own channel which you provider decides.


Is that right? Let me check it out. Forgive my ignorance gentlemen!


----------



## Ricky42791

Mable said:


> http://www.twcondemand.com/mayweatherpacquiao/
> 
> I might be wrong but going by the website there, it doesn't say you need to subscribe to either to order this PPV?


Thank you this link is very helpful!!! Forgive my ignorance! :cheers


----------



## Mable

Ricky42791 said:


> Thank you this link is very helpful!!! Forgive my ignorance! :cheers


No problem!


----------



## DobyZhee

I don't have HBO or showtime..


----------



## Bogotazo

Man I kind of wish this fight would end in a draw lol.


----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## Nigelbro

Bogotazo said:


> Man I kind of wish this fight would end in a draw lol.


It wouldn't be a bad thing for Floyd's wealth if this was a draw. He could potentially double his net worth in 6 months.


----------



## dave1583

Can't wait for this match. Money finds the odds are stacked in his favor. When you look at some of the figures around this match, I think for Mayweather pride, he needs to win. Look at this: $20,000 A Second: http://www.sportytrader.co.uk/mayweather-pacquiao-betting_odds-1473.htm

And yes, it would be a bad thing but someone needs to win here!


----------



## VG_Addict

I noticed the majority of people predict Floyd will win.


----------



## coldfire

Fight week yet still no major sponsor like Nike for floyd?


----------



## JohnH

> Can't wait to see Joshua fight the winner of mayweather vs pakkiow #MayweatherPacquiao #MayPac
> 
> - Pav. (@RyanPJKiernan) April 28, 2015


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

JohnH said:


> Can't wait to see Joshua fight the winner of mayweather vs pakkiow #MayweatherPacquiao #MayPac
> 
> â€" Pav. (@RyanPJKiernan) April 28, 2015
Click to expand...

whose Joshua


----------



## bballchump11

5 years coming, Karceno's breakdown


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> 5 years coming, Karceno's breakdown


interesting

Karceno is saying FLoyd should counter emmanuel's jab with a right + hook combo

I believe @MichiganWarrior said Floyd should counter emmanuel's left with a hook + right combo

I don't believe Floyd will defensively back up in response to emmanuel's jabbing. emmanuel's jab isn't known for landing. It's not a threat in and by itself unlike the orthy jab. Expect Floyd to counter the shit out of emmanuel's jab and not back up like he would for a great orthy stick


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> interesting
> 
> Karceno is saying FLoyd should counter emmanuel's jab with a right + hook combo
> 
> I believe @*MichiganWarrior* said Floyd should counter emmanuel's left with a hook + right combo
> 
> I don't believe Floyd will defensively back up in response to emmanuel's jabbing. emmanuel's jab isn't known for landing. It's not a threat in and by itself unlike the orthy jab. Expect Floyd to counter the shit out of emmanuel's jab and not back up like he would for a great orthy stick


Looks like the 2-3, is the weapon of choice


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> Looks like the 2-3, is the weapon of choice


your homeboi karceno said the '3' is the trick behind the 2-3 due to emmanuel's tendency to circle the 'correct' direction

emmanuel will walk into FLoyd's follow-up left hook and get clipped


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Pacquiao just seems supremely open to the left hook right hand combo










I also believe that Pacquiao is easy to control with the left. As Marquez was able to do in fight 3. Taking a step back and disrupting Pacquiaos momentum with the jab or hook makes him lunge and miss which sets him up for counters


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

MichiganWarrior said:


> Pacquiao just seems supremely open to the left hook right hand combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also believe that Pacquiao is easy to control with the left. As Marquez was able to do in fight 3. Taking a step back and disrupting Pacquiaos momentum with the jab or hook makes him lunge and miss which sets him up for counters


Floyd gon get in there and destroy this kid


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd gon get in there and destroy this kid


Lol after watching his fights I keep thinking the same thing. No way this dude beats money, dude walks into punches. I mean I've seen guys with poor defense before but nobody that literally gets nearly decapitated so often. Fucker has an iron chin I give him that because any normal fighter would be in a comma with the type of shots Manny has taken in his career.


----------



## Atlanta

JohnH said:


> Can't wait to see Joshua fight the winner of mayweather vs pakkiow #MayweatherPacquiao #MayPac
> 
> â€" Pav. (@RyanPJKiernan) April 28, 2015
Click to expand...

Please tell me he doesn't mean Anthony...


----------



## Atlanta

For the second time in Mayweather's career, he's getting a sponsor on his trunks: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-rights-to-mayweather-s-trunks-for-may-2-bout


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Atlanta said:


> For the second time in Mayweather's career, he's getting a sponsor on his trunks: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-rights-to-mayweather-s-trunks-for-may-2-bout


I like the way they do business. They won't let no politically correct bs stop em


----------



## Atlanta

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I like the way they do business. They won't let no politically correct bs stop em


The only reason Mayweather doesn't have more sponsors is because he charges too much for the real estate. I posted on one of the other threads that Mayweather stated a few years ago that he wouldn't accept less than a $1 million for ad space on his trunks. That's what keeps sponsors away.


----------



## Bulakenyo

If Manny wins, this will be the sweetest win since Morales II for me.

All of the trash talking and accusations..

I still don't feel that confident, but I have a funny feeling about this fight.


----------



## DobyZhee

Bulakenyo said:


> If Manny wins, this will be the sweetest win since Morales II for me.
> 
> All of the trash talking and accusations..
> 
> I still don't feel that confident, but I have a funny feeling about this fight.


----------



## KERRIGAN




----------



## doug.ie

I was posting on another thread a couple of weeks back about the filapino nurses in the hospital my wife works in who were using the hospital chapel to pray for manny during the lunch breaks.

well she had a good long chat with them today and they said that the underlying feeling among the filapino people is that manny likely wont win, its probably a bridge too far...but the fact that he is in the richest fight ever is a victory already and he cant be any more of a hero to them win or lose.


----------



## FloydPatterson

I think Khan should storm the ring and call the winner out tomorrow


----------



## Ashstrodamus

FloydPatterson said:


> I think Khan should storm the ring and call the winner out tomorrow


Let's go champ!!!!! Bring Briggs along for shits and giggles.


----------



## cakeme

pacman is gonna knock him the fuck out. anyways, msg me if u want a stream


----------



## thehook13

Strange how Cotto is a significant common opponent and still a relevant fighter, in the lead up he has been strangely quiet/absent


----------



## Dillyyo

thehook13 said:


> Strange how Cotto is a significant common opponent and still a relevant fighter, in the lead up he has been strangely quiet/absent


Cotto probably doesn't want to offend Roach in any way, so he is just staying neutral.


----------



## Dillyyo

Anyone notice how Lamps was saying that Floyd will probably be 7-8 lbs bigger come fight night?! I don't recall Floyd stepping into the ring over 150. I have never seen him 154 in the ring.


----------



## thehook13

Dillyyo said:


> Cotto probably doesn't want to offend Roach in any way, so he is just staying neutral.


:lol: Well don't offend him. He can speak impartial without offending his coach. What's he going to say anyway? Pacquiao destroyed way better than Mayweather.


----------



## doug.ie

really tell this has broken through to the public conscious

just seen a woman on facebook predict that floyd will stop mayweather.


----------



## smoothcrim

doug.ie said:


> really tell this has broken through to the public conscious
> 
> just seen a woman on facebook predict that floyd will stop mayweather.


atsch:rofl

Floyd could quit in his corner.


----------



## Ivan Drago

Anyone aware of any sites where I can buy this in HD?
I don't have sky so can't watch on box office :sad5


----------



## boxing1

Ivan Drago said:


> Anyone aware of any sites where I can buy this in HD?
> I don't have sky so can't watch on box office :sad5


My understanding is HBO and Showtime have not allowed it to be sold online


----------



## pijo

I first joined esb in 2007 and since the end of 2008 this has pretty much dominated the boxing forums. Pretty mental thinking about it, If there is no controversy tonight of course it will be all over.


----------



## homebrand

Is this the first fight since the Hatton fight Manny has started as underdog?


----------



## pijo

homebrand said:


> Is this the first fight since the Hatton fight Manny has started as underdog?


I thought manny was the favourite against hatton? Could be wrong. He was defo the underdog for de la hoya tho.


----------



## Crean

homebrand said:


> Is this the first fight since the Hatton fight Manny has started as underdog?


Surely he was favourite against Hatton?


----------



## Tko6

pijo said:


> I thought manny was the favourite against hatton? Could be wrong. He was defo the underdog for de la hoya tho.


Hatton was the slight favourite with most bookies outside the UK but the general consensus on ESB was that Pac was going to get brutalized and had no business being at 140 with the main man in the division.


----------



## Trash Bags

i really really hope that floyd knocks pacquiao out. please god let that man knock him out. please god.


----------



## FloydPatterson

I feel so anxious its making me sick, insane butterflies in my stomach. Can't imagine what any of the fighters tonight are going through


----------



## homebrand

Crean said:


> Surely he was favourite against Hatton?


Nah. Like Tko6 says, Hatton was favourite going into that fight, which made the outcome even more sensational.


----------



## doug.ie

Tko6 said:


> Hatton was the slight favourite with most bookies outside the UK but the general consensus on ESB was that Pac was going to get brutalized and had no business being at 140 with the main man in the division.


I'll be honest....those were my thoughts at the time too


----------



## bjl12

FloydPatterson said:


> I feel so anxious its making me sick, insane butterflies in my stomach. Can't imagine what any of the fighters tonight are going through


Haha I feel you man. This fight has been 5 years in the making and I'm anxious as all hell. Actually wish work would pick up so I could get it off my mind! FFS!


----------



## coldfire

Manny Pacquiao will win.


----------



## bjl12

coldfire said:


> Manny Pacquiao will win.


Would not be surprised. This fight is a genuine 50/50 in my opinion


----------



## ChampionsForever

It can't beleive it will be happening in 12 hours time, this is most likely the most anticipated fight of my entire life, I can see other fights being as huge and plenty will be fight of the century types, but rarely are there two superstars and genuine all time greats on the scene at the same time, dominating the sport, and unable to reach an agreement for 6 years, It has shades of Tyson vs Lewis I guess, but everybody knew Tyson wasnt half the fighter he used to be, this isn't the case with these two, they are both genuinely #1 and #2 in the world right now. I'm hoping for a Pac upset, but beyond that I just hope they have a good fight, no bullshit clinching and spoiling, just fight it out to see who is the greater fighter.


----------



## PetetheKing

Pac looks too loosey-goosey to me. Almost like a caricature of himself at the weigh-in. I don't put much stock in staredowns but where's the venom. This guy called you sushi roll, Pooachia, alleged that you were on PEDs, etc. Yeah, he's played the nice card up now but Floyd's got his all-business pose on and Pac's saying "Thank you" and breaking away like he's already content and won because of what he's getting out of this fight. Goofily putting his hands up after the staredown and mentioning God and Jesus Christ every other five words doesn't make me feel good for Pac's chances or his killer instinct. The buildup has almost become a God circuit at least from the Pac side. 

Beyond Roach's camps contradicting themselves ten different ways to Sunday. It's always easy to over-read these situations but it hardly bodes like a sign of confidence.


----------



## PetetheKing

ChampionsForever said:


> It has shades of Tyson vs Lewis I guess, but everybody knew Tyson wasnt half the fighter he used to be, this isn't the case with these two, they are both genuinely #1 [/URL] and #2 [/URL] in the world right now. I'm hoping for a Pac upset, but beyond that I just hope they have a good fight, no bullshit clinching and spoiling, just fight it out to see who is the greater fighter.


I've been saying it for awhile. It's got shades of Tyson-Lewis. It's one-step away. I do not believe this is a contest between #1 and #2 . I'd pick Kell Brooks to beat Pacquioa. Pacman had to push himself to outpoint Bradley. The first fight he treated like a sparring session and won in a far more effortless matter. There's no finding out who the greater fighter is. Pac's faded man. I know he looked good against Algieri and Rios but like at their opposition comparatively in regards to their performance. People are a bit prisoner of the moment because of Pac's resurgence against Algieri and Floyd looking vulnerable against his style foil. Let's not mention how underrated Maidana was before the Broner fight with his improvements under Garcia.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

PetetheKing said:


> I've been saying it for awhile. It's got shades of Tyson-Lewis. It's one-step away. I do not believe this is a contest between #1 and #2 . *I'd pick Kell Brooks to beat Pacquioa*. Pacman had to push himself to outpoint Bradley. The first fight he treated like a sparring session and won in a far more effortless matter. There's no finding out who the greater fighter is. Pac's faded man. I know he looked good against Algieri and Rios but like at their opposition comparatively in regards to their performance. People are a bit prisoner of the moment because of Pac's resurgence against Algieri and Floyd looking vulnerable against his style foil. Let's not mention how underrated Maidana was before the Broner fight with his improvements under Garcia.


why


----------



## Crean

homebrand said:


> Nah. Like Tko6 says, Hatton was favourite going into that fight, which made the outcome even more sensational.


Really?

Thats crazy. i remember watching that fight with some mates and the general consensus was that Pacquiao was gonna be too much for him.


----------



## Crean

ChampionsForever said:


> It can't beleive it will be happening in 12 hours time, this is most likely the most anticipated fight of my entire life, I can see other fights being as huge and plenty will be fight of the century types, but rarely are there two superstars and genuine all time greats on the scene at the same time, dominating the sport, and unable to reach an agreement for 6 years, It has shades of Tyson vs Lewis I guess, but everybody knew Tyson wasnt half the fighter he used to be, this isn't the case with these two, they are both genuinely #1 [/URL] and #2 [/URL] in the world right now. I'm hoping for a Pac upset, but beyond that I just hope they have a good fight, no bullshit clinching and spoiling, just fight it out to see who is the greater fighter.


They are just about #1 and #2 p4p right now, the gap has closed to the chasing pack. Some would argue that pacquiao is 'only' top 5 p4p right now, and they would have a point. Not me though, I still think its a match up between the top 2 in the sport, but obviously a slightly faded version of both.


----------



## PetetheKing

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> why


Counter-punching, timing, activity, Ring IQ, solid jab.

Pac doesn't fight at the same activity he once did. Hopefully he can turn back the clock but when's the last time the man really fought three minutes of every round. Against Rios, a stationary limited fighter, and he didn't do it with the same kind of explosive, putting everything behind the punches vintage Pacquaio.

But it's mainly the legs. The ability to transition defense to offense and utilize the angles dynamically. Pac's lifeline, as well as his reflexes and I worry about his durability after the Marquez stopped (Bradley got his attention with a puncher he acknowledged. Even Rios caught him on the ropes once and Pac covered up and got on his bike).

Pac is a fighter that relies so heavily on his athleticism. His style is predicated on his physical gifts. He's built on a flawed foundation (Not that he's been fighting flawed. Important distinction). Any decline for him versus Floyd or any other fighter with a more sound pedigree is not equal on a decline for decline basis, because of how reliant his physical gifts are to his way of fighting and success.

Hell, maybe I'm overly reactionary. But look at the history of boxing. Aggressive, high-output fighters rarely have great longevity. They burn bright and explode onto the scene as fast as they burn out. Tyson is an analogous comparison of someone that has had great longevity despite his limited stature and aggressive fighting. Tyson would coke up and then just knock out a top ten contender like it was nothing. But even Tyson was built on a more sound foundation technically, and Tyson has a prison-stint, quicker fights, and much less physical wear from wars despite being a HW taking HW artillery. For Tyson is almost as much mental as was physical down the stretch. But not to digress; Dempsey, Frazier, Armstrong, etc. All aggressive, explosive, fast-paced fighters that burned quickly. Least of all fighter's that are both aggressive and rely on their physical gifts. The Roy Jones JR's of the world. Pac's a kind of combination of the two.

I always get ranty when the subject approaches but I'm genuinely upset. I don't see any recourse for a Pac victory. I'm not hedging bets. Floyd would always be favored but it was a much more "pick-em" type fight five or six years ago. That Manny at least could fight harder for longer, and would have more spells of success with in the center of the ring, and with his in-out rushes. That's huge because let's face the facts. Pacs small, doesn't have a jab, and doesn't in-fight. Three paramount ingredients to have success against Floyd.

I see this fight like Tunney-Dempsey. Dempsey got whitewashed, though he did have the long-count knockdown moment. There are some that think Tunney always would've handled Dempsey. That he was the wrong style and always would've taken him. Maybe the case, but everyone acknowledges the man that fight in Toledo against Williard was a different animal than the 32 year old that fight Tunney in Chicago. I'd always favor Tunney against Dempsey by the way. But you get my drift. Different fight, though. Zero doubt.

I'm a hypocrite though. I'll tune in. Root for Pac. But I expect a whitewash, and there's little convincing me that the thorough domination that I expect would be the same kind of dynamic of 5+ years ago.


----------



## Bogotazo

Alright, I adjusted the PS3 to GOAT mode so it could predict these two operating at the highest level, just as I've done with all the other accurate predictions the game has given.

Round 1: Lots of short exchanges. Pacquiao has the higher volume. He lands a straight left to counter Floyd's jab; Floyd lands rights to the body. Mayweather countering but Pacquiao not afraid to fire back after he gets countered.

Round 2: Floyd takes the lead a bit controlling the range, throwing. Pacquiao frequently follows him back out. Floyd stunned! He rests against the ropes and recovers. He moves to his right but gets trapped a bit and Manny starts throwing combinations. Floyd goes to the center, using his jab. He looks cut!

Round 3: Floyd is coming forward now trying to make Pacquiao back up. He's throwing combinations. Pacquiao regains control of the center and ambushes to the body. He seems keen on doing that; hanging back then going to the body. Pacquiao gets Floyd to the ropes at the end of the round and forces an exchange he gets the better of.

Round 4: Pacquiao landing shots to the head. Floyd landing looping rights and left uppercuts. Pacquiao hurts Floyd with a big overhand left! Floyd throwing with him instead of clinching and times him with a hard counter right! They exchange and then Floyd clinches. THey exchange again and Floyd digs to the body. More exchanges in the pcoket! They're brawling! The pace slows down again and Floyd counters Pacquiao's straight left with a left hook over it. Manny lands it regularly though. Manny has a slight cut on the bridge of his nose.

Round 5: Floyd lands a hard counter right. Straight left to the body by Pacquiao. Pacquiao corners Floyd and lands a great right to the body. Floyd spins off and tries to corner Manny. Floyd side-stepping and maintaining distance better. Pacquiao really forcing a fight with his combinations. Floyd comes forward and starts landing combinations to the head and body. Pacquiao stunned by a counter left hook from Floyd! They exchange, with Floyd getting in the better counters. He's taking a lot of shots in return though, left uppercuts in particular. Floyd still coming forward behind his jab. The pace slows, and Floyd counters Manny's right uppercut with a looping right to punctuate the round. Floyd is cut again.

Round 6: Floyd maintaining range. lands a lead right, eats a straight left. Big counter left by Floyd as they exchange. Manny starts to turn him as Floyd comes forward. anny corners Floyd and is throwing short bursts of head-hunting combinations. Pacquiao landing lots of combinations, then eats a huge counter right uppercut from Floyd that drives him back. Floyd starts to come forward more controlling the center. Quick check hook counters Pacquiao's left uppercut and Pacquiao is stunned! Mayweather going for it but Pacquiao comes back. Consecutive right hand counters to the body from Floyd.

Round 7: Pacquiao throwing hard to the body but is blocked. Pacquiao standing right in front of Floyd trying to throw straights, but Floyd landing his own with more accuracy. Pacquiao seizes on an opportunity to jump in and throw a big combination to the head and body as Floyd dips down to duck. Floyd keeping away from Manny in the middle of the ring. Pacquiao focusing on short bursts again. Counter hook from Floyd. Then a counter right as Manny continuees to press. Pacquiao counters Floyd's jab with lefts to the body. Big body shot by Pacquiao jumping in. Floyd defending well but punches are getting through. Pacquiao counters Floyd's leaning right by side-stepping to his right and landing a right jab or hook.

Round 8: Floyd comes out targeting the body and trying to stay away from Manny's shots, moving around. Stuns Pacquiao with a big right uppercut! PACQUIAO COMES BACK AND DROPS FLOYD ! Floyd is up before long and takes the fight to Pacquiao. Pacquia lands another bit left hand. He drives Floyd to the ropes. He's landing to the body and head, Floyd tries to counter. ANOTHER BIG LEFT UPPERCUT DROPS FLOYD! Floyd rises again with a focused composure. He goes to the body. He's hurt again by a right uppercut and Pacquiao finishes him with a right hook! Floyd goes down, but gets up at 9 on shaky legs! SAVED BY THE BELL! Floyd is bleeding.

Round 9: Pacquiao opens up with left straights followed by right jabs. Big uppercut by Floyd. Floyd is trying to keep him off him with quick straight shots and is moving around. Pacquiao is baiting and coming back with combinations. Pacquiao blocks Floyd's left hook and comes back with a single straight left that BRINGS HIM DOWN! Floyd looks unsteady but again gets up at 9!!! Pacquiao starts forcing Floyd into exchanges. Floyd can't seem to see the 1-2-1's coming at him but fights back. He stuns Pacquiao with a strong left hook, and the bell rings.

Round 10: Pacquiao starts strong throwing combinations, but is looking for one big punch. Floyd lands two hard counters: left uppercut and looping right. Floyd relying on his jab as Pacquiao tries to go to the body. Pac lands a big left, and Floyd is hurt again, almost out on his feet, and holds. Soon after the referee stops Floyd on his feet in the 10th! A disappointed Floyd looks at his corner like "WTF".

Pics:



Spoiler































































































NOTE: From watching I thought the score cards should have been closer before the knockdowns. Floyd was landing cleaner in several rounds. Oh well.


----------



## homebrand

Sensational stuff there! @Bogotazo

Dam! The computer never lies, Pac might win this. Although, I guess there may be a caveat that Pac is not prime, but still, the computer's never been wrong, has it?


----------



## Bogotazo

homebrand said:


> Sensational stuff there! @Bogotazo
> 
> Dam! The computer never lies, Pac might win this. Although, I guess there may be a caveat that Pac is not prime, but still, the computer's never been wrong, has it?


Not often.



Bogotazo said:


> This is the record:
> 
> Matthysse-Peterson, Alexander-Maidana, Khan-Maidana, Garcia-Judah, Canelo-Trout, Mayweather-Cotto, Wlad-Haye, Bute-Froch, and Pacquiao-Bradley.
> 
> It was only wrong with Hopkins-Dawson and Dawson-Ward, I think. And maybe JMM-Bradley (officially anyway :smile )


And Wilder UD Stiverne with a knockdown along the way.


----------



## dyna

Jimmy Lennon announces Mayweather so I'm for Floyd.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

dyna said:


> Jimmy Lennon announces Mayweather so I'm for Floyd.


what makes Jimm your announcer of choice


----------



## coldfire

Bogotazo said:


> Alright, I adjusted the PS3 to GOAT mode so it could predict these two operating at the highest level, just as I've done with all the other accurate predictions the game has given.
> 
> Round 1: Lots of short exchanges. Pacquiao has the higher volume. He lands a straight left to counter Floyd's jab; Floyd lands rights to the body. Mayweather countering but Pacquiao not afraid to fire back after he gets countered.
> 
> Round 2: Floyd takes the lead a bit controlling the range, throwing. Pacquiao frequently follows him back out. Floyd stunned! He rests against the ropes and recovers. He moves to his right but gets trapped a bit and Manny starts throwing combinations. Floyd goes to the center, using his jab. He looks cut!
> 
> Round 3: Floyd is coming forward now trying to make Pacquiao back up. He's throwing combinations. Pacquiao regains control of the center and ambushes to the body. He seems keen on doing that; hanging back then going to the body. Pacquiao gets Floyd to the ropes at the end of the round and forces an exchange he gets the better of.
> 
> Round 4: Pacquiao landing shots to the head. Floyd landing looping rights and left uppercuts. Pacquiao hurts Floyd with a big overhand left! Floyd throwing with him instead of clinching and times him with a hard counter right! They exchange and then Floyd clinches. THey exchange again and Floyd digs to the body. More exchanges in the pcoket! They're brawling! The pace slows down again and Floyd counters Pacquiao's straight left with a left hook over it. Manny lands it regularly though. Manny has a slight cut on the bridge of his nose.
> 
> Round 5: Floyd lands a hard counter right. Straight left to the body by Pacquiao. Pacquiao corners Floyd and lands a great right to the body. Floyd spins off and tries to corner Manny. Floyd side-stepping and maintaining distance better. Pacquiao really forcing a fight with his combinations. Floyd comes forward and starts landing combinations to the head and body. Pacquiao stunned by a counter left hook from Floyd! They exchange, with Floyd getting in the better counters. He's taking a lot of shots in return though, left uppercuts in particular. Floyd still coming forward behind his jab. The pace slows, and Floyd counters Manny's right uppercut with a looping right to punctuate the round. Floyd is cut again.
> 
> Round 6: Floyd maintaining range. lands a lead right, eats a straight left. Big counter left by Floyd as they exchange. Manny starts to turn him as Floyd comes forward. anny corners Floyd and is throwing short bursts of head-hunting combinations. Pacquiao landing lots of combinations, then eats a huge counter right uppercut from Floyd that drives him back. Floyd starts to come forward more controlling the center. Quick check hook counters Pacquiao's left uppercut and Pacquiao is stunned! Mayweather going for it but Pacquiao comes back. Consecutive right hand counters to the body from Floyd.
> 
> Round 7: Pacquiao throwing hard to the body but is blocked. Pacquiao standing right in front of Floyd trying to throw straights, but Floyd landing his own with more accuracy. Pacquiao seizes on an opportunity to jump in and throw a big combination to the head and body as Floyd dips down to duck. Floyd keeping away from Manny in the middle of the ring. Pacquiao focusing on short bursts again. Counter hook from Floyd. Then a counter right as Manny continuees to press. Pacquiao counters Floyd's jab with lefts to the body. Big body shot by Pacquiao jumping in. Floyd defending well but punches are getting through. Pacquiao counters Floyd's leaning right by side-stepping to his right and landing a right jab or hook.
> 
> Round 8: Floyd comes out targeting the body and trying to stay away from Manny's shots, moving around. Stuns Pacquiao with a big right uppercut! PACQUIAO COMES BACK AND DROPS FLOYD ! Floyd is up before long and takes the fight to Pacquiao. Pacquia lands another bit left hand. He drives Floyd to the ropes. He's landing to the body and head, Floyd tries to counter. ANOTHER BIG LEFT UPPERCUT DROPS FLOYD! Floyd rises again with a focused composure. He goes to the body. He's hurt again by a right uppercut and Pacquiao finishes him with a right hook! Floyd goes down, but gets up at 9 on shaky legs! SAVED BY THE BELL! Floyd is bleeding.
> 
> Round 9: Pacquiao opens up with left straights followed by right jabs. Big uppercut by Floyd. Floyd is trying to keep him off him with quick straight shots and is moving around. Pacquiao is baiting and coming back with combinations. Pacquiao blocks Floyd's left hook and comes back with a single straight left that BRINGS HIM DOWN! Floyd looks unsteady but again gets up at 9!!! Pacquiao starts forcing Floyd into exchanges. Floyd can't seem to see the 1-2-1's coming at him but fights back. He stuns Pacquiao with a strong left hook, and the bell rings.
> 
> Round 10: Pacquiao starts strong throwing combinations, but is looking for one big punch. Floyd lands two hard counters: left uppercut and looping right. Floyd relying on his jab as Pacquiao tries to go to the body. Pac lands a big left, and Floyd is hurt again, almost out on his feet, and holds. Soon after the referee stops Floyd on his feet in the 10th! A disappointed Floyd looks at his corner like "WTF".
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: From watching I thought the score cards should have been closer before the knockdowns. Floyd was landing cleaner in several rounds. Oh well.


Hoping ths happens. Let's go Manny!


----------



## PetetheKing

Computer had Marciano stopping Ali. Old school computer, but still. And I'm a huge Marciano fan...


----------



## dyna

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what makes Jimm your announcer of choice


Because I like him more.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

Bogotazo said:


> Alright, I adjusted the PS3 to GOAT mode so it could predict these two operating at the highest level, just as I've done with all the other accurate predictions the game has given.
> 
> Round 1: Lots of short exchanges. Pacquiao has the higher volume. He lands a straight left to counter Floyd's jab; Floyd lands rights to the body. Mayweather countering but Pacquiao not afraid to fire back after he gets countered.
> 
> Round 2: Floyd takes the lead a bit controlling the range, throwing. Pacquiao frequently follows him back out. Floyd stunned! He rests against the ropes and recovers. He moves to his right but gets trapped a bit and Manny starts throwing combinations. Floyd goes to the center, using his jab. He looks cut!
> 
> Round 3: Floyd is coming forward now trying to make Pacquiao back up. He's throwing combinations. Pacquiao regains control of the center and ambushes to the body. He seems keen on doing that; hanging back then going to the body. Pacquiao gets Floyd to the ropes at the end of the round and forces an exchange he gets the better of.
> 
> Round 4: Pacquiao landing shots to the head. Floyd landing looping rights and left uppercuts. Pacquiao hurts Floyd with a big overhand left! Floyd throwing with him instead of clinching and times him with a hard counter right! They exchange and then Floyd clinches. THey exchange again and Floyd digs to the body. More exchanges in the pcoket! They're brawling! The pace slows down again and Floyd counters Pacquiao's straight left with a left hook over it. Manny lands it regularly though. Manny has a slight cut on the bridge of his nose.
> 
> Round 5: Floyd lands a hard counter right. Straight left to the body by Pacquiao. Pacquiao corners Floyd and lands a great right to the body. Floyd spins off and tries to corner Manny. Floyd side-stepping and maintaining distance better. Pacquiao really forcing a fight with his combinations. Floyd comes forward and starts landing combinations to the head and body. Pacquiao stunned by a counter left hook from Floyd! They exchange, with Floyd getting in the better counters. He's taking a lot of shots in return though, left uppercuts in particular. Floyd still coming forward behind his jab. The pace slows, and Floyd counters Manny's right uppercut with a looping right to punctuate the round. Floyd is cut again.
> 
> Round 6: Floyd maintaining range. lands a lead right, eats a straight left. Big counter left by Floyd as they exchange. Manny starts to turn him as Floyd comes forward. anny corners Floyd and is throwing short bursts of head-hunting combinations. Pacquiao landing lots of combinations, then eats a huge counter right uppercut from Floyd that drives him back. Floyd starts to come forward more controlling the center. Quick check hook counters Pacquiao's left uppercut and Pacquiao is stunned! Mayweather going for it but Pacquiao comes back. Consecutive right hand counters to the body from Floyd.
> 
> Round 7: Pacquiao throwing hard to the body but is blocked. Pacquiao standing right in front of Floyd trying to throw straights, but Floyd landing his own with more accuracy. Pacquiao seizes on an opportunity to jump in and throw a big combination to the head and body as Floyd dips down to duck. Floyd keeping away from Manny in the middle of the ring. Pacquiao focusing on short bursts again. Counter hook from Floyd. Then a counter right as Manny continuees to press. Pacquiao counters Floyd's jab with lefts to the body. Big body shot by Pacquiao jumping in. Floyd defending well but punches are getting through. Pacquiao counters Floyd's leaning right by side-stepping to his right and landing a right jab or hook.
> 
> Round 8: Floyd comes out targeting the body and trying to stay away from Manny's shots, moving around. Stuns Pacquiao with a big right uppercut! PACQUIAO COMES BACK AND DROPS FLOYD ! Floyd is up before long and takes the fight to Pacquiao. Pacquia lands another bit left hand. He drives Floyd to the ropes. He's landing to the body and head, Floyd tries to counter. ANOTHER BIG LEFT UPPERCUT DROPS FLOYD! Floyd rises again with a focused composure. He goes to the body. He's hurt again by a right uppercut and Pacquiao finishes him with a right hook! Floyd goes down, but gets up at 9 on shaky legs! SAVED BY THE BELL! Floyd is bleeding.
> 
> Round 9: Pacquiao opens up with left straights followed by right jabs. Big uppercut by Floyd. Floyd is trying to keep him off him with quick straight shots and is moving around. Pacquiao is baiting and coming back with combinations. Pacquiao blocks Floyd's left hook and comes back with a single straight left that BRINGS HIM DOWN! Floyd looks unsteady but again gets up at 9!!! Pacquiao starts forcing Floyd into exchanges. Floyd can't seem to see the 1-2-1's coming at him but fights back. He stuns Pacquiao with a strong left hook, and the bell rings.
> 
> Round 10: Pacquiao starts strong throwing combinations, but is looking for one big punch. Floyd lands two hard counters: left uppercut and looping right. Floyd relying on his jab as Pacquiao tries to go to the body. Pac lands a big left, and Floyd is hurt again, almost out on his feet, and holds. Soon after the referee stops Floyd on his feet in the 10th! A disappointed Floyd looks at his corner like "WTF".
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: From watching I thought the score cards should have been closer before the knockdowns. Floyd was landing cleaner in several rounds. Oh well.


I thought your earlier PS3 prediction had Floyd winning?


----------



## Bogotazo

Rockinghorseshit said:


> I thought your earlier PS3 prediction had Floyd winning?


It did but I made a mistake, it wasn't on the highest difficulty setting, which is what I always put it on for predictions.


----------



## browsing

Bogotazo said:


> Alright, I adjusted the PS3 to GOAT mode so it could predict these two operating at the highest level, just as I've done with all the other accurate predictions the game has given.
> 
> Round 1: Lots of short exchanges. Pacquiao has the higher volume. He lands a straight left to counter Floyd's jab; Floyd lands rights to the body. Mayweather countering but Pacquiao not afraid to fire back after he gets countered.
> 
> Round 2: Floyd takes the lead a bit controlling the range, throwing. Pacquiao frequently follows him back out. Floyd stunned! He rests against the ropes and recovers. He moves to his right but gets trapped a bit and Manny starts throwing combinations. Floyd goes to the center, using his jab. He looks cut!
> 
> Round 3: Floyd is coming forward now trying to make Pacquiao back up. He's throwing combinations. Pacquiao regains control of the center and ambushes to the body. He seems keen on doing that; hanging back then going to the body. Pacquiao gets Floyd to the ropes at the end of the round and forces an exchange he gets the better of.
> 
> Round 4: Pacquiao landing shots to the head. Floyd landing looping rights and left uppercuts. Pacquiao hurts Floyd with a big overhand left! Floyd throwing with him instead of clinching and times him with a hard counter right! They exchange and then Floyd clinches. THey exchange again and Floyd digs to the body. More exchanges in the pcoket! They're brawling! The pace slows down again and Floyd counters Pacquiao's straight left with a left hook over it. Manny lands it regularly though. Manny has a slight cut on the bridge of his nose.
> 
> Round 5: Floyd lands a hard counter right. Straight left to the body by Pacquiao. Pacquiao corners Floyd and lands a great right to the body. Floyd spins off and tries to corner Manny. Floyd side-stepping and maintaining distance better. Pacquiao really forcing a fight with his combinations. Floyd comes forward and starts landing combinations to the head and body. Pacquiao stunned by a counter left hook from Floyd! They exchange, with Floyd getting in the better counters. He's taking a lot of shots in return though, left uppercuts in particular. Floyd still coming forward behind his jab. The pace slows, and Floyd counters Manny's right uppercut with a looping right to punctuate the round. Floyd is cut again.
> 
> Round 6: Floyd maintaining range. lands a lead right, eats a straight left. Big counter left by Floyd as they exchange. Manny starts to turn him as Floyd comes forward. anny corners Floyd and is throwing short bursts of head-hunting combinations. Pacquiao landing lots of combinations, then eats a huge counter right uppercut from Floyd that drives him back. Floyd starts to come forward more controlling the center. Quick check hook counters Pacquiao's left uppercut and Pacquiao is stunned! Mayweather going for it but Pacquiao comes back. Consecutive right hand counters to the body from Floyd.
> 
> Round 7: Pacquiao throwing hard to the body but is blocked. Pacquiao standing right in front of Floyd trying to throw straights, but Floyd landing his own with more accuracy. Pacquiao seizes on an opportunity to jump in and throw a big combination to the head and body as Floyd dips down to duck. Floyd keeping away from Manny in the middle of the ring. Pacquiao focusing on short bursts again. Counter hook from Floyd. Then a counter right as Manny continuees to press. Pacquiao counters Floyd's jab with lefts to the body. Big body shot by Pacquiao jumping in. Floyd defending well but punches are getting through. Pacquiao counters Floyd's leaning right by side-stepping to his right and landing a right jab or hook.
> 
> Round 8: Floyd comes out targeting the body and trying to stay away from Manny's shots, moving around. Stuns Pacquiao with a big right uppercut! PACQUIAO COMES BACK AND DROPS FLOYD ! Floyd is up before long and takes the fight to Pacquiao. Pacquia lands another bit left hand. He drives Floyd to the ropes. He's landing to the body and head, Floyd tries to counter. ANOTHER BIG LEFT UPPERCUT DROPS FLOYD! Floyd rises again with a focused composure. He goes to the body. He's hurt again by a right uppercut and Pacquiao finishes him with a right hook! Floyd goes down, but gets up at 9 on shaky legs! SAVED BY THE BELL! Floyd is bleeding.
> 
> Round 9: Pacquiao opens up with left straights followed by right jabs. Big uppercut by Floyd. Floyd is trying to keep him off him with quick straight shots and is moving around. Pacquiao is baiting and coming back with combinations. Pacquiao blocks Floyd's left hook and comes back with a single straight left that BRINGS HIM DOWN! Floyd looks unsteady but again gets up at 9!!! Pacquiao starts forcing Floyd into exchanges. Floyd can't seem to see the 1-2-1's coming at him but fights back. He stuns Pacquiao with a strong left hook, and the bell rings.
> 
> Round 10: Pacquiao starts strong throwing combinations, but is looking for one big punch. Floyd lands two hard counters: left uppercut and looping right. Floyd relying on his jab as Pacquiao tries to go to the body. Pac lands a big left, and Floyd is hurt again, almost out on his feet, and holds. Soon after the referee stops Floyd on his feet in the 10th! A disappointed Floyd looks at his corner like "WTF".
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: From watching I thought the score cards should have been closer before the knockdowns. Floyd was landing cleaner in several rounds. Oh well.





Bogotazo said:


> It did but I made a mistake, it wasn't on the highest difficulty setting, which is what I always put it on for predictions.


......

:franklin

:kwonooh:


----------



## doug.ie

you're not a dog...are you gary ??


----------



## SouthPaw

Bogotazo said:


> Alright, I adjusted the PS3 to GOAT mode so it could predict these two operating at the highest level, just as I've done with all the other accurate predictions the game has given.
> 
> Round 1: Lots of short exchanges. Pacquiao has the higher volume. He lands a straight left to counter Floyd's jab; Floyd lands rights to the body. Mayweather countering but Pacquiao not afraid to fire back after he gets countered.
> 
> Round 2: Floyd takes the lead a bit controlling the range, throwing. Pacquiao frequently follows him back out. Floyd stunned! He rests against the ropes and recovers. He moves to his right but gets trapped a bit and Manny starts throwing combinations. Floyd goes to the center, using his jab. He looks cut!
> 
> Round 3: Floyd is coming forward now trying to make Pacquiao back up. He's throwing combinations. Pacquiao regains control of the center and ambushes to the body. He seems keen on doing that; hanging back then going to the body. Pacquiao gets Floyd to the ropes at the end of the round and forces an exchange he gets the better of.
> 
> Round 4: Pacquiao landing shots to the head. Floyd landing looping rights and left uppercuts. Pacquiao hurts Floyd with a big overhand left! Floyd throwing with him instead of clinching and times him with a hard counter right! They exchange and then Floyd clinches. THey exchange again and Floyd digs to the body. More exchanges in the pcoket! They're brawling! The pace slows down again and Floyd counters Pacquiao's straight left with a left hook over it. Manny lands it regularly though. Manny has a slight cut on the bridge of his nose.
> 
> Round 5: Floyd lands a hard counter right. Straight left to the body by Pacquiao. Pacquiao corners Floyd and lands a great right to the body. Floyd spins off and tries to corner Manny. Floyd side-stepping and maintaining distance better. Pacquiao really forcing a fight with his combinations. Floyd comes forward and starts landing combinations to the head and body. Pacquiao stunned by a counter left hook from Floyd! They exchange, with Floyd getting in the better counters. He's taking a lot of shots in return though, left uppercuts in particular. Floyd still coming forward behind his jab. The pace slows, and Floyd counters Manny's right uppercut with a looping right to punctuate the round. Floyd is cut again.
> 
> Round 6: Floyd maintaining range. lands a lead right, eats a straight left. Big counter left by Floyd as they exchange. Manny starts to turn him as Floyd comes forward. anny corners Floyd and is throwing short bursts of head-hunting combinations. Pacquiao landing lots of combinations, then eats a huge counter right uppercut from Floyd that drives him back. Floyd starts to come forward more controlling the center. Quick check hook counters Pacquiao's left uppercut and Pacquiao is stunned! Mayweather going for it but Pacquiao comes back. Consecutive right hand counters to the body from Floyd.
> 
> Round 7: Pacquiao throwing hard to the body but is blocked. Pacquiao standing right in front of Floyd trying to throw straights, but Floyd landing his own with more accuracy. Pacquiao seizes on an opportunity to jump in and throw a big combination to the head and body as Floyd dips down to duck. Floyd keeping away from Manny in the middle of the ring. Pacquiao focusing on short bursts again. Counter hook from Floyd. Then a counter right as Manny continuees to press. Pacquiao counters Floyd's jab with lefts to the body. Big body shot by Pacquiao jumping in. Floyd defending well but punches are getting through. Pacquiao counters Floyd's leaning right by side-stepping to his right and landing a right jab or hook.
> 
> Round 8: Floyd comes out targeting the body and trying to stay away from Manny's shots, moving around. Stuns Pacquiao with a big right uppercut! PACQUIAO COMES BACK AND DROPS FLOYD ! Floyd is up before long and takes the fight to Pacquiao. Pacquia lands another bit left hand. He drives Floyd to the ropes. He's landing to the body and head, Floyd tries to counter. ANOTHER BIG LEFT UPPERCUT DROPS FLOYD! Floyd rises again with a focused composure. He goes to the body. He's hurt again by a right uppercut and Pacquiao finishes him with a right hook! Floyd goes down, but gets up at 9 on shaky legs! SAVED BY THE BELL! Floyd is bleeding.
> 
> Round 9: Pacquiao opens up with left straights followed by right jabs. Big uppercut by Floyd. Floyd is trying to keep him off him with quick straight shots and is moving around. Pacquiao is baiting and coming back with combinations. Pacquiao blocks Floyd's left hook and comes back with a single straight left that BRINGS HIM DOWN! Floyd looks unsteady but again gets up at 9!!! Pacquiao starts forcing Floyd into exchanges. Floyd can't seem to see the 1-2-1's coming at him but fights back. He stuns Pacquiao with a strong left hook, and the bell rings.
> 
> Round 10: Pacquiao starts strong throwing combinations, but is looking for one big punch. Floyd lands two hard counters: left uppercut and looping right. Floyd relying on his jab as Pacquiao tries to go to the body. Pac lands a big left, and Floyd is hurt again, almost out on his feet, and holds. Soon after the referee stops Floyd on his feet in the 10th! A disappointed Floyd looks at his corner like "WTF".
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: From watching I thought the score cards should have been closer before the knockdowns. Floyd was landing cleaner in several rounds. Oh well.


:franklin


----------



## Bogotazo

Anyone else surprised by how close in height they looked?


----------



## browsing

Bogotazo said:


> Anyone else surprised by how close in height they looked?


Just the angle. They clearly won't the same height in the ring or at the face off.


----------



## Montezuma




----------



## Bogotazo

mm


----------



## PetetheKing

Someone make a GIF of all the times Pac lunged at Mayweather and Mayweather went straight back. 

What did others think of how much quicker Mayweather was than Pacquaio? I'm re-watching the fight and I honestly think Mayweather really doesn't look all that significantly different from 2010-2011. Pac just doesn't have quite the same bounce and the majority of the time he gets Mayweather to go straight back he just comes up short with the following attacks. When Mayweather veers straight back he's really not in a position to pitch shots back. At least not hard, accurate shots. 

There's a moment in round five with 2:35 left where Pac grazes Mayweather when he veers straight back. Would love to see more GIFs of Pac attacking and Mayweather veering back. 

Pac did box rather well when he tried too which is impressive in its on right. 

Did Pac actually do the more effective body-work in the fight? Did that surprise Floyd fans?


----------



## PetetheKing

@Bogotazo

Just saw this now after the fight. But did you read LeeWylie's article on the fight? It's still an interesting read even after the fact... we can post links here right?

http://www.thefightcity.com/mayweat...n-manuel-marquez-tactics-strategy-prediction/

It is sinking in to appreciate Floyd for what he is. He's got one fight left and he's once in a generation type talent. Remarkable fighter. Unquestionable the best of the last fifteen years.


----------



## randomwalk

Anyone else feel a little sad now that the fight is over? Felt like the end of two amazing careers and the beginning of a new era in boxing.


----------



## igor_otsky

randomwalk said:


> Anyone else feel a little sad now that the fight is over? Felt like the end of two amazing careers and the beginning of a new era in boxing.


what new era?


----------



## Zopilote

Bogotazo said:


> mm


:happy:happy


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Quite funny you know. May goes to 48-0 against Pac - The richest fight in sports history. Look back 10 fights and he went to 38-0 against De La Hoya - At the time the richest fight, and the reason he became a star. Look back a further 10 and he goes to 28-0 in the hardest fight of his career against Jose Luis Castillo, then look back a further 10 he went to 18-0 winning his first world title against Hernandez.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Chacal said:


> Quite funny you know. May goes to 48-0 against Pac - The richest fight in sports history. Look back 10 fights and he went to 38-0 against De La Hoya - At the time the richest fight, and the reason he became a star. Look back a further 10 and he goes to 28-0 in the hardest fight of his career against Jose Luis Castillo, then look back a further 10 he went to 18-0 winning his first world title against Hernandez.


10 more and SRR is no longer GOAT:yep


----------



## Concrete

Thought this was pretty funny. 2 Pacquiao :rofl


----------



## DobyZhee

PetetheKing said:


> Someone make a GIF of all the times Pac lunged at Mayweather and Mayweather went straight back.
> 
> What did others think of how much quicker Mayweather was than Pacquaio? I'm re-watching the fight and I honestly think Mayweather really doesn't look all that significantly different from 2010-2011. Pac just doesn't have quite the same bounce and the majority of the time he gets Mayweather to go straight back he just comes up short with the following attacks. When Mayweather veers straight back he's really not in a position to pitch shots back. At least not hard, accurate shots.
> 
> There's a moment in round five with 2:35 left where Pac grazes Mayweather when he veers straight back. Would love to see more GIFs of Pac attacking and Mayweather veering back.
> 
> Pac did box rather well when he tried too which is impressive in its on right.
> 
> Did Pac actually do the more effective body-work in the fight? Did that surprise Floyd fans?


Floyd always had that quickness. People were saying he deteriorated after the Maidana fight. I thought that was nonsense.

I thought PAC did very decent boxing wise. It's just that May's defense is too damn good. Really really good.


----------



## TSOL

overheard these two older ladies who work in the same building as me were talking about the fight in the cafeteria 

and i quote "me and you could've had a better fight"


thanks may-pac.


----------



## TSOL

Bogotazo said:


> Alright, I adjusted the PS3 to GOAT mode so it could predict these two operating at the highest level, just as I've done with all the other accurate predictions the game has given.
> 
> Round 1: Lots of short exchanges. Pacquiao has the higher volume. He lands a straight left to counter Floyd's jab; Floyd lands rights to the body. Mayweather countering but Pacquiao not afraid to fire back after he gets countered.
> 
> Round 2: Floyd takes the lead a bit controlling the range, throwing. Pacquiao frequently follows him back out. Floyd stunned! He rests against the ropes and recovers. He moves to his right but gets trapped a bit and Manny starts throwing combinations. Floyd goes to the center, using his jab. He looks cut!
> 
> Round 3: Floyd is coming forward now trying to make Pacquiao back up. He's throwing combinations. Pacquiao regains control of the center and ambushes to the body. He seems keen on doing that; hanging back then going to the body. Pacquiao gets Floyd to the ropes at the end of the round and forces an exchange he gets the better of.
> 
> Round 4: Pacquiao landing shots to the head. Floyd landing looping rights and left uppercuts. Pacquiao hurts Floyd with a big overhand left! Floyd throwing with him instead of clinching and times him with a hard counter right! They exchange and then Floyd clinches. THey exchange again and Floyd digs to the body. More exchanges in the pcoket! They're brawling! The pace slows down again and Floyd counters Pacquiao's straight left with a left hook over it. Manny lands it regularly though. Manny has a slight cut on the bridge of his nose.
> 
> Round 5: Floyd lands a hard counter right. Straight left to the body by Pacquiao. Pacquiao corners Floyd and lands a great right to the body. Floyd spins off and tries to corner Manny. Floyd side-stepping and maintaining distance better. Pacquiao really forcing a fight with his combinations. Floyd comes forward and starts landing combinations to the head and body. Pacquiao stunned by a counter left hook from Floyd! They exchange, with Floyd getting in the better counters. He's taking a lot of shots in return though, left uppercuts in particular. Floyd still coming forward behind his jab. The pace slows, and Floyd counters Manny's right uppercut with a looping right to punctuate the round. Floyd is cut again.
> 
> Round 6: Floyd maintaining range. lands a lead right, eats a straight left. Big counter left by Floyd as they exchange. Manny starts to turn him as Floyd comes forward. anny corners Floyd and is throwing short bursts of head-hunting combinations. Pacquiao landing lots of combinations, then eats a huge counter right uppercut from Floyd that drives him back. Floyd starts to come forward more controlling the center. Quick check hook counters Pacquiao's left uppercut and Pacquiao is stunned! Mayweather going for it but Pacquiao comes back. Consecutive right hand counters to the body from Floyd.
> 
> Round 7: Pacquiao throwing hard to the body but is blocked. Pacquiao standing right in front of Floyd trying to throw straights, but Floyd landing his own with more accuracy. Pacquiao seizes on an opportunity to jump in and throw a big combination to the head and body as Floyd dips down to duck. Floyd keeping away from Manny in the middle of the ring. Pacquiao focusing on short bursts again. Counter hook from Floyd. Then a counter right as Manny continuees to press. Pacquiao counters Floyd's jab with lefts to the body. Big body shot by Pacquiao jumping in. Floyd defending well but punches are getting through. Pacquiao counters Floyd's leaning right by side-stepping to his right and landing a right jab or hook.
> 
> Round 8: Floyd comes out targeting the body and trying to stay away from Manny's shots, moving around. Stuns Pacquiao with a big right uppercut! PACQUIAO COMES BACK AND DROPS FLOYD ! Floyd is up before long and takes the fight to Pacquiao. Pacquia lands another bit left hand. He drives Floyd to the ropes. He's landing to the body and head, Floyd tries to counter. ANOTHER BIG LEFT UPPERCUT DROPS FLOYD! Floyd rises again with a focused composure. He goes to the body. He's hurt again by a right uppercut and Pacquiao finishes him with a right hook! Floyd goes down, but gets up at 9 on shaky legs! SAVED BY THE BELL! Floyd is bleeding.
> 
> Round 9: Pacquiao opens up with left straights followed by right jabs. Big uppercut by Floyd. Floyd is trying to keep him off him with quick straight shots and is moving around. Pacquiao is baiting and coming back with combinations. Pacquiao blocks Floyd's left hook and comes back with a single straight left that BRINGS HIM DOWN! Floyd looks unsteady but again gets up at 9!!! Pacquiao starts forcing Floyd into exchanges. Floyd can't seem to see the 1-2-1's coming at him but fights back. He stuns Pacquiao with a strong left hook, and the bell rings.
> 
> Round 10: Pacquiao starts strong throwing combinations, but is looking for one big punch. Floyd lands two hard counters: left uppercut and looping right. Floyd relying on his jab as Pacquiao tries to go to the body. Pac lands a big left, and Floyd is hurt again, almost out on his feet, and holds. Soon after the referee stops Floyd on his feet in the 10th! A disappointed Floyd looks at his corner like "WTF".
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: From watching I thought the score cards should have been closer before the knockdowns. Floyd was landing cleaner in several rounds. Oh well.


they both threw around 1000 punches. not a true sim


----------



## IsaL

Honest intelligent thoughts on this


----------



## scorpion

Yea I think i agree overall with this statement, Pac and Floyd have a lot of opponents they both fought (including each other) but Manny also has Morales. Barrera, Margarito etc


----------



## Bogotazo

Floyd is definitely more skilled, Pacquiao might have the better resume. I'd rank their best wins like this: 

Barrera
(Pacquiao himself)
Morales 
De La Hoya (2007)
Castillo
Corrales
Cotto (2009)
De La Hoya (2008)
Cotto (2012)
Bradley 
Canelo
Hatton (2007)
Mosley (2010)
Judah
Hatton (2008)
Maidana
Hernandez
Ledwaba
Clottey
Corley
Margarito
Solis


----------



## knowimuch

Depends on the future of Canelo and the future of how we view catchweights


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

knowimuch said:


> Depends on the future of Canelo and the future of how we view catchweights


This is true, seeing how huge Canelo was at 164, he was definitely being drained before, the guy might be a monster at 160 too


----------



## knockout artist

I'd personally put Canelo much nearer the top, and maidana is better than any version of Hatton, Judah and 2010 Mosley.


----------



## turbotime

It's a fair enough point of view really but I'll forever rate Mayweather over Pacquiao in an ATG list.


----------



## ChampionsForever

I'd agree with that, plus Pacquaio destroyed guys rather than out pointing them.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Floyd undoubted more skilled. When fighters age and continue to fight you quickly see who has fundamentals and who doesn't.

manny can't fight inside and got outworked by Horn.

Floyd edges it in record. Winning their fight, having an investment in beating Canelo who will go on to do great things, and Trumping every opponent he faced.


----------



## Pedrin1787

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd undoubted more skilled. When fighters age and continue to fight you quickly see who has fundamentals and who doesn't.
> 
> manny can't fight inside and got outworked by Horn.
> 
> Floyd edges it in record. Winning their fight, having an investment in beating Canelo who will go on to do great things, and Trumping every opponent he faced.


Investment in beating Canelo? You mean like Siri Salido has that big fat investment in Lomachenko right?


----------



## Pedrin1787

knockout artist said:


> I'd personally put Canelo much nearer the top, and maidana is better than any version of Hatton, Judah and 2010 Mosley.


Are you kidding me? The Canelo Floyd beat had gone through mostly no hopers and over the hill guys like Baldomir and Mosely...the only real legit solid win he had at the time was Trout, and he was dehydrated.

That Canelo loses handily to Lara and Cotto, shit he probably gets out pointed by Khan too.

I'd rate it lower.


----------



## Pedrin1787

Pacquiao definately has the better resume, not even debatable in my opinion.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Pedrin1787 said:


> Investment in beating Canelo? You mean like Siri Salido has that big fat investment in Lomachenko right?


Or how Floyd beat the better versions of their mutual opponents.


----------



## Kurushi

I'd completely agree with that. Mayweather was better head to head, Pacquiao has the better resume.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Pedrin1787 said:


> Are you kidding me? The Canelo Floyd beat had gone through mostly no hopers and over the hill guys like Baldomir and Mosely...the only real legit solid win he had at the time was Trout, and he was dehydrated.
> 
> That Canelo loses handily to Lara and Cotto, shit he probably gets out pointed by Khan too.
> 
> I'd rate it lower.


This attempt to rewrite history by Canelo fans is hilarious.


----------



## bballchump11

Pedrin1787 said:


> Investment in beating Canelo? You mean like Siri Salido has that big fat investment in Lomachenko right?


He does actually. That may become Salido's best win


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> He does actually. That may become Salido's best win


why do you let these foos bait you:lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> why do you let these foos bait you:lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch


lol because I hate seeing things that are incorrect go unchecked or unfixed. It's the auditor in me,


----------



## Ivan Drago

I agree. 

Don't even know how you could argue against either point.


----------



## Pedrin1787

MichiganWarrior said:


> This attempt to rewrite history by Canelo fans is hilarious.


How is that rewriting history? Any knowledgable fan knew Canelos chances at that time were slim to none.


----------



## Bokaj

ChampionsForever said:


> I'd agree with that, plus Pacquaio destroyed guys rather than out pointing them.


I think this is important. It's not just that Pac won over guys that was considered to big for him, he annihilated them.

That a former lineal flyweight champ swept the floor with a future lineal MW champ might be the singularily most impressive feat in boxing history.


----------



## Chatty

Combined resumes Id rank them0like this taking into account performance, perceived chances of winning the fight and peak position of opponent. :

Pacquaio v Barrera 1 - ATG in his prime, Pacquaio came in as a heavy underdog, never lost a round and became only the second fighter to stop Barrera (only ever by official decsisions). 

Pacquaio v Marquez II - Disputed draw (either way) from first fight, at the time it was P4P no 2 v P4P no 4, close fight again but squeaked win again over ATG in his prime. 

Mayweather v Pacquaio - the biggest victory in terms of highest placed ATG and in terms of size of the fight. Knocked down due to timing of the fight coming too late. Still a very good version of Pacquaio but a clear decline from his peak, more cautious style of fighting after being KOd. 

Pacquaio v Cotto - another ATG near his prime, only loss to that point for Cotto was Margarito who may well have cheated. Still, that loss had a somewhat mental effect. Odds were close, near 50/50. Extremely dominant win and only one of two to stop Cotto. Catch weight for fight adds a slight mar. 

Mayweather v Corrales - dominant win over future HOF fighter. Mayweather a favourite but was expected to be close and a 50/50 fight. Utter domination and stoppage over an undefeated fighter who would pick up his career best wins after. 

Mayweather v Marquez - Again utter domination over a fellow ATG, amazing performance which would rank higher if Floyd had made the stipulated catch weight. Marquez jumping weight doesnt help but even those considered, a shut out over Marquez isnt to be sniffed at. 

Mayweather v Cotto - very solid win in a tough fight. Cotto maybes past prine but not by much and still showing solid form at world level with a solid if forgettable run at 154.

Pacquaio v Bradley II - Pacquaio had not long been KOd badly v Marquez and lost a very controversial decision to Bradley in fight 1. Bradley had picked up his biggest legit win over Marquez the fight previous. Big win for a post prine Manny over a peak HOFer. 

Mayweather v Castillo II - first fight was disputed, Floyd faced off with Castillo a second time to put that to bed by dominating. 

Mayweather v Canelo - Floyd took the future two eeight champion to school and shut him out (or drew according to the scorecards). Catch weight and pre prime version goes against the win being higher however still an excellent victory. 

Mayweather v Mosley - came back from early scare to dominate a fellow ATG, very inpressive oerformance over Mosley had won a huge fight with Margarito previous. 18 month lay off and looking poor in fights after suggest Mosley was past prime but solid win in a fight that was wanted at the time. 

Mayweather v De La Hoya - Again a solid victory over a long in the tooth ATG. De La Hoya past best and some dispute win (not me). Passing off the torch fight. 

Pacquaio v Morales II - win over ATG however past prime and coning of upset loss to Raheem. Still a tip contender but victory isnt as good as it looks on paper. 

Mayweather v Hernandez - Floyds coning out party in which he was an underdog and defeated the champion conclusively. 

Mayweather v Maidana I - close fight where an aging Floyd pulled out a tough victory over the Argentinian hitting a tip run of form and had defeated Broner in an upset fight prior. 

Mayweather v Hatton - beat undefeated fighter with a sweet KO. Hatton not at best weight and looked poor v Collazo at only other fight at the weight (which is debateable win). 

Pacquaio v Sasakul - Mannys coming out party, defeating a prine Sasakul on his career best run over Arbackakov, Cordoba, Chang and Kim. 

Pacquaio v Hatton - Pure destruction of the no1 140lb fighter, Hatton coming off one of his career best wins over Malignaggi but looked menatally shot and had nothing for the Filipino.

Mayweather v Judah - Solid win over the forner unified champ. Overcame early problems to dominate mid and late rounds. Judah had lost to huge underdog fight previously and never really showed consistent forn again. 

Pacquaio v De La Hoya - another passing off the torch from Oscar but was completely shit and looked awful v Forbes previously. Weight gamble went against Oscar here and he was destroyed. 

Floyd v Maidana II
Pacquaio v Bradley III
Pacquaio v Clottey
Pacquaio v Margarito
Floyd v Chavez
Floyd v Gatti
Pacquaio v Ledwaba


----------



## Pedrin1787

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> why do you let these foos bait you:lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch


For a self described "savant" your posts leave a lot to be desired Leon. You didn't even address my question, you let Bball come in and do it.


----------



## Pedrin1787

bballchump11 said:


> lol because I hate seeing things that are incorrect go unchecked or unfixed. It's the auditor in me,


How can a question be incorrect? I asked Leon a question and he ducked it.

A lot of guys have this idea of Floyd's Canelo win growing depending on how well Canelo does, yet they don't feel the same way when other fighters get early wins, this is why I gave him a clear fairly recent example to get his opinion on it.

Instead of answering it, he replied with some stupid line about Floyd having better wins over common opponents, I wasn't even talking about that. The "savant" had probably had a few lime-a-ritas too many when replied.


----------



## Kurushi

People overrate the Maidana win considerably. It's probably because he gave Mayweather a tougher fight than expected and derailed the Broner hype train. Marcos was right at the end of his career and had already flirted with retirement. No way would I put that win above Clottey or Margo. A bit above Vargas perhaps.


----------



## bballchump11

Pedrin1787 said:


> How can a question be incorrect? I asked Leon a question and he ducked it.
> 
> A lot of guys have this idea of Floyd's Canelo win growing depending on how well Canelo does, yet they don't feel the same way when other fighters get early wins, this is why I gave him a clear fairly recent example to get his opinion on it.
> 
> Instead of answering it, he replied with some stupid line about Floyd having better wins over common opponents, I wasn't even talking about that. The "savant" had probably had a few lime-a-ritas too many when replied.


I apply that standard to everybody. If lomachenko becomes an atg with 1 win, Salido will get a lot of props for it even though he'd lose to Lomachenko at his peak


----------



## bballchump11

Kurushi said:


> People overrate the Maidana win considerably. It's probably because he gave Mayweather a tougher fight than expected and derailed the Broner hype train. Marcos was right at the end of his career and had already flirted with retirement. No way would I put that win above Clottey or Margo. A bit above Vargas perhaps.


Why say that was at the end of his career as if that's relevant. That was the best version of Maidana who had his first full camp with Alex Ariza and Robert Garcia training him


----------



## JeffJoiner

I agree with this. Pac fought guys when they were at their peak or near it far more often than Mayweather did. It isn't just the name, it is when and how the fights were made.


----------



## Kurushi

bballchump11 said:


> Why say that was at the end of his career as if that's relevant. That was the best version of Maidana who had his first full camp with Alex Ariza and Robert Garcia training him


You think Maidana retired in his prime?


----------



## bballchump11

Kurushi said:


> You think Maidana retired in his prime?


Maidana retired because he enjoyed his two back to back paydays and got out of shape/lost motivation.


----------



## Kurushi

bballchump11 said:


> Maidana retired because he enjoyed his two back to back paydays and got out of shape/lost motivation.


I'm sure he enjoyed the pay days. I don't rate Mayweather's win over him particularly highly and he certainly wasn't in his prime even if his most memorable performances came at the end of his career.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot)

I dont disagree with the statement however I think Floyd gets sold short a lot by some fans

i mean he gets accused of ducking or fighting guys at the right time but he typically fought guys coming off of big wins and of the mutual opponents to Pacquiao he fought and beat better versions

I will Say Pacquiao generally destroyed his opponents but Floyd also embarrassed dominated and made very good to great fighters look lost and ordinary, two very different styles 

I will say Pacquiao having more fights and competing in more weight classes helps give his resume a nudge and when he came to the states he aggressively pursued great fighters and was successful, I think his underdog status allowed fighters to want to fight him. Floyd was viewed as highly skilled and and when he started calling out big names they didnt fight him right away. He moved up to 140 for big fights Tszyu was hurt, Cotto wouldnt fight him there.

He moved up for Judah but Judah lost to Baldomir, Floyd fought and beat both those guys. Oscar was the man at 154, Floyd fought and beat him. Hatton was the next big thing the best at 140 held a belt briefly at 147 called out Floyd and they fought promptly

I after years of arguing eventually Floyd and Manny fought there were so many obstacles, Floyd because he won in unsavory fashion gets labelled as a ducker or hand picking. He did fight Canelo when the public was clamoring for it.

I do criticize Floyd for the catchweight vs Canelo, the gloves vs Maidana, I actually wanted a better fighter than Maidana but Maidana over exceeded expectations and was annoyed with the Berto fight when Shawn Porter was begging for the fight after beating Broner

I think Floyd had some missed opportunities but he beat plenty of very good/great fighters in their prime when the fight made sense

I think Manny has a better resume despite a head to head loss and I think when you look at where he started and where he wound up and what he did at the higher weights where he shouldnt even have been competitive speaks for itself


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Pedrin1787 said:


> How can a question be incorrect? I asked Leon a question and he ducked it.
> 
> *A lot of guys have this idea of Floyd's Canelo win growing depending on how well Canelo does, yet they don't feel the same way when other fighters get early wins*, this is why I gave him a clear fairly recent example to get his opinion on it.
> 
> Instead of answering it, he replied with some stupid line about Floyd having better wins over common opponents, I wasn't even talking about that. The "savant" had probably had a few lime-a-ritas too many when replied.


Where did I say another fighter shouldn't get additional credit down the line?

Link us to it.

Maybe now you get why your question was incorrect.


----------



## IsaL

Before the fight?

Do we pretend it didnt happen and move on, or do we add asteriks to Floyd's resume?

-We know its an effective way to mask PEDs
-We know he didnt have the proper permit before the fight to use it 
-We know Floyd doesn't cut weight, so I can't see how to justify using it claiming dehydration

Thoughts...?


----------



## Pedrin1787

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Where did I say another fighter shouldn't get additional credit down the line?
> 
> Link us to it.
> 
> Maybe now you get why your question was incorrect.


I'm bringing up your point, you specifically never did but it's a common theme. Yet you never replied to my question. You came back with something that was unrelated, then hopped on Bballs back so he could give you a piggyback ride to safety.

Answer this.

Does Singsurat's legacy take a hit with Pac's loss to Horn?

My point is that while fighters do deserve credit for beating "green" fighters it's retarded to treat it like an investment. A fighter should get credit for the fighter he beat, not what he becomes later in his career.

Someone (I think it was Lester) pointed out that this matters less and less (or maybe it's forgotten) as time goes by, but we're discussing it now.

You'd be an idiot to pick the 152 version of Canelo against Lara, Cotto, or GGG. He's a completely different guy now.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot)

I always find this idea interesting about resume quality going up and down like a stock price over future fights 

I think in some cases it can vindicate a fighter like Bradley going to hell and back with provodnikov as provodnikov went on a few fights later to beat Alvarado and win a belt

I don't know if a fighter can claim credit over another fighters entire career. at a certain point the younger greener fighter develops gets better and no longer that easily beaten fighter they actually beat

I think the form on the night is most important with circumstances included. a few fights down the line can vindicate a loss or close fight like Judah vs baldomir where Judah lost to a total unknown who then beat gatti 

in the case of Floyd vs canelo both held belts both were the best at the weight the public demanded it and it happened

sure canelo would go on to win signature fights and go on to improve. my take is it's like a great senior beats the best freshman. a great feat both were at the top of their game in great form though canelo would only get better

I'm not sure how much credit Floyd gets from canelos success since. I mean many said canelo was overhyped beaten very easily and began to put down his resume. I think canelo carrying on with success proves canelo wasn't some carefully managed paper champ kid but a real fighter possibly great, golovkin fight will mean a lot. I don't think if canelo beats golovkin it means anything on Floyd's resume


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Pedrin1787 said:


> My point is that while fighters do deserve credit for beating "green" fighters it's retarded to treat it like an investment. *A fighter should get credit for the fighter he beat, *not what he becomes later in his career.


Focusing on when an opponent was beat isn't a bad idea.

The problem is mofos often don't consider the condition of the opponents at the time when listing names on resume.



Pedrin1787 said:


> I'm bringing up your point, you specifically never did but it's a common theme.


Then you should ask those who made it a common theme. You need my opinion: Fuck most people.



Pedrin1787 said:


> You'd be an idiot to pick the 152 version of Canelo against Lara, Cotto, or GGG. He's a completely different guy now.


This is irrelevant.

1) I picked Lara to beat Canelo. Canelo did better than I thought.

2) I picked Cotto to beat Canelo. Canelo did better than I thought.

3) ggg fight hasn't happened yet.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot)

to complete my point I would also argue to what extent has canelo improved

would canelo at 154 vs liam Smith do any better vs Floyd of the night they fought


----------



## Pedrin1787

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Focusing on when an opponent was beat isn't a bad idea.
> 
> The problem is mofos often don't consider the condition of the opponents at the time when listing names on resume.


I'm not sure what you're trying to say here. It seems like you're agreeing with me, which totally contradicts your "Floyd has an investment in beating Canelo, who will go on to do great things" line that I had a problem with.



> Then you should ask those who made it a common theme. You need my opinion: Fuck most people.


I asked you because I didn't know your thoughts on the subject (and still don't know because you refuse to answer the question). I didn't accuse you of anything, I simply asked you a question that you still have not answered.



> This is irrelevant.
> 
> 1) I picked Lara to beat Canelo. Canelo did better than I thought.
> 
> 2) I picked Cotto to beat Canelo. Canelo did better than I thought.
> 
> 3) ggg fight hasn't happened yet.


How is it irrelevant? My point is that the Canelo Floyd fought loses to Lara, Cotto, and GGG. It's pretty clear to me that he has been improving pretty much after every fight he has. This would explain why he keeps "doing better" than you thought he would.


----------



## Pedrin1787

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> to complete my point I would also argue to what extent has canelo improved
> 
> would canelo at 154 vs liam Smith do any better vs Floyd of the night they fought


In my opinion he definately would. Not because he took on "dangerous challenger" Liam Smith, but because he had already fought Mayweather, Lara, and Cotto for 12 rounds each.

I'm not saying I'd pick Canelo to win but I'd definately expect him to do better.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Pedrin1787 said:


> How is it irrelevant? My point is that the Canelo Floyd fought loses to Lara, Cotto, and GGG. It's pretty clear to me that he has been improving pretty much after every fight he has. This would explain why he keeps "doing better" than you thought he would.


Very little evidence of this. He was lucky to get the decision from Lara, didnt dominate Cotto and was losing every round to Khan before inevitable he tapped his chin with a bunch of no hopers otherwise. Really no evidence to say he improved.


----------



## Pedrin1787

MichiganWarrior said:


> Very little evidence of this. He was lucky to get the decision from Lara, didnt dominate Cotto and was losing every round to Khan before inevitable he tapped his chin with a bunch of no hopers otherwise. Really no evidence to say he improved.


:rofl

Why is he being considered to beat Golovkin then? If we're saying he has not improved at all Golovkin should be the clear favorite here...


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Pedrin1787 said:


> I'm not sure what you're trying to say here. It seems like you're agreeing with me, which totally contradicts your "Floyd has an investment in beating Canelo, who will go on to do great things" line that I had a problem with.


I like the idea. *It would have to be applied all across the board.*

Floyd often trumped the better versions of their mutual opponents: Oscar, Hatton, Mosley, and arguably Cotto. This fact is too often conveniently ignored.

People act ignorant about the timing of fights. Why isn't Alvarez an investment victory if the standard practice is to list names on resumes.



Pedrin1787 said:


> I asked you because I didn't know your thoughts on the subject (and still don't know because you refuse to answer the question). I didn't accuse you of anything, I simply asked you a question that you still have not answered.


I'm a casual fan and unfamiliar with those two fighters you asked me about.

Why would you want my opinion on those guys.


----------



## Pedrin1787

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I like the idea. *It would have to be applied all across the board.*
> 
> Floyd often trumped the better versions of their mutual opponents: Oscar, Hatton, Mosley, and arguably Cotto. This fact is too often conveniently ignored.
> 
> People act ignorant about the timing of fights. Why isn't Alvarez an investment victory if the standard practice is to list names on resumes.


Who says it doesn't? I'll give you Oscar for sure but was the gap really that wide for Mosely and and Hatton? Gtfo with Cotto.



> I'm a casual fan and unfamiliar with those two fighters you asked me about.
> 
> Why would you want my opinion on those guys.


Not sure if you're trying to say that I'm accusing you of being a casual fan or if you just don't have a good answer that would support your "Canelo is an investment" line while dismissing Singsurat and Siri's victories.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Pedrin1787 said:


> Who says it doesn't? I'll give you Oscar for sure but was the gap really that wide for Mosely and and Hatton? Gtfo with Cotto.


And Oscar was their highest ATG mutual opponent.

manny's Hatton got beat by Floyd throughout the rounds before being KO'd by him.

manny's Cotto was ill-prepared and had yet to regain his confidence.



Pedrin1787 said:


> Not sure if you're trying to say that I'm accusing you of being a casual fan or if you just don't have a good answer that would support your "Canelo is an investment" line while dismissing Singsurat and Siri's victories.


I AM a casual fan.

You'll have to ask somebody else about sing and siri.


----------



## bballchump11

Kurushi said:


> I'm sure he enjoyed the pay days. I don't rate Mayweather's win over him particularly highly and he certainly wasn't in his prime even if his most memorable performances came at the end of his career.


He was in the best shape he's been his whole career, and he finally had an actual trainer. The guy who just loaded up with overhand rights against Khan or was getting dropped repeatedly against Ortiz wasn't the best versions of him.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Pedrin1787 said:


> :rofl
> 
> Why is he being considered to beat Golovkin then? If we're saying he has not improved at all Golovkin should be the clear favorite here...


I dont consider Golovkin that good and stylistically matches up well. For instance i think Canelo loses handily to Jacobs. Frankly Canelo hasnt proven he can handle movers yet.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Kurushi said:


> I'm sure he enjoyed the pay days. I don't rate Mayweather's win over him particularly highly and *he certainly wasn't in his prime *even if his most memorable performances came at the end of his career.


Based on? He was 29 only had 38 fights and never took a brutal beating. Nothing to inclinate he wasnt prime


----------



## MichiganWarrior

JeffJoiner said:


> I agree with this. Pac fought guys when they were at their peak or near it far more often than Mayweather did. It isn't just the name, it is when and how the fights were made.


Weak sauce

Morales 2 - Morales drained to fuck
De La Hoya- drained to fuck
Hatton - Already kod by Mayweather 
Cotto - Catchweight
Mosley - shell, refused to fight only if catchweight in place, only fought after Mayweather beat him
Margarito - never the same after Mosley kod him, looked terrible in previous fight


----------



## Kurushi

bballchump11 said:


> He was in the best shape he's been his whole career, and he finally had an actual trainer. The guy who just loaded up with overhand rights against Khan or was getting dropped repeatedly against Ortiz wasn't the best versions of him.


I disagree and I think Maidana's 'transformation' is overstated. Ariza and Garcia wrung some good performances out of him towards the end of his career but Ariza was fired after the first Mayweather fight so obviously something wasn't working.

Fans were laughing at the idea of Mayweather vs Maidana before the Broner fight and even after it most of them wanted Khan instead of Marcos.

Regardless of whether or not we agree about Maidana being in his prime, would you actually put Mayweather's wins over him above Pac's wins against Margo and Clottey? I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## Jonnybravo

leon go back to raping you're boxing knowledge sucks dick!


----------



## turbotime

Floyd was favored over Corrales? I remember Chico a 2-1 favorite


----------



## Axe Murderer

He was cheating no doubt about it.....And he will do it again to beat a guy that is making his boxing debut....Agree with the asterisk....


----------



## dyna

Yes


----------



## Chatty

For sure it was cheating. I think most people now acknowledge that the majority of top athletes are on PEDs so dont care anymore


----------



## thehook13

Mayweather is clean as a whistle :lol: never any doubt


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

At first I didnt want to believe all this PED and cheating stuff but ive come to except it, if 2 world level guys are both on it its still an even playing field let the best man win

Pacquiao was obviously cheating in the past Roach even said he didnt know what Ariza was putting in the shakes


----------



## PBFred

I've had access to a few training camps and to my knowledge it's almost routine and that pretty well all boxers rehydrate with IVs. It basically provides them with the needed electrolytes (and controlled exactly how much) to allow them to eat solid foods faster after the weigh in compared to shakes and that sort of thing. You're probably trolling but figured I'd share this anyway.


----------



## Bogotazo

I can't get too mad at fighters that get caught of have suspect circumstances because the assumption is that all of their opponents are doing it too.

I also find it a little difficult in my head to morally distinguish between PED's and other totally modernized methods that fighters use to get an edge. That Dragon Ball Z oxygen tank that JMM and Sergio Martinez use aren't something you can achieve with normal exercise. Neither is that cold machine that Floyd made so popular. Neither are modern supplements. All of these things manipulate the body for better performance.



PBFred said:


> I've had access to a few training camps and to my knowledge it's almost routine and that pretty well all boxers rehydrate with IVs. It basically provides them with the needed electrolytes (and controlled exactly how much) to allow them to eat solid foods faster after the weigh in compared to shakes and that sort of thing. You're probably trolling but figured I'd share this anyway.


Really? But then why would the sate athletic commission, Nevada's no less, require a therapeutic use exemption to be granted for such a practice? It can't be standard.


----------



## PBFred

Bogotazo said:


> Really? But then why would the sate athletic commission, Nevada's no less, require a therapeutic use exemption to be granted for such a practice? It can't be standard.


UFC banned IV rehydration outright back in 2015 as well. The reason for the ban is it encourages fighters to drain as IV enables them to regain strength and electrolytes faster than drinking water, pedialyte, gatorade and shakes. IV can be viewed as unfair both in terms of larger fighters draining to fight smaller guys and also health ramifications of unhealthy weight loss, explaining the commission/UFC position. Has nothing to do with PED masking.

Floyd is not a big guy as we all know but from what I understand as he has gotten older he has had difficulty with the final 2-3 pounds and has to dehydrate for a couple of days before the weigh in when fighting at 47.


----------



## One to watch

Why does the thread starter say he doesn't need to rehydrate.

What the fuck? Any idea what these elite level athletes put their bodies through?


----------



## IsaL

One to watch said:


> Why does the thread starter say he doesn't need to rehydrate.
> 
> What the fuck? Any idea what these elite level athletes put their bodies through?


Well most fighters who need to rehydrate dont rent/buy an IV kit and hook themselves up the night before the fight.

In fact, you need a medical reason to use one, and you need permission granted before using it.

When you consider that fighters who cut a lot of weight dont even use them to rehydrate but Floyd who doesnt cut weight "needs" one, just seems suspect.


----------



## JeffJoiner

MichiganWarrior said:


> Weak sauce
> 
> Morales 2 - Morales drained to fuck
> De La Hoya- drained to fuck
> Hatton - Already kod by Mayweather
> Cotto - Catchweight
> Mosley - shell, refused to fight only if catchweight in place, only fought after Mayweather beat him
> Margarito - never the same after Mosley kod him, looked terrible in previous fight


You conveniently left out all of Floyd's little angels and plenty of fights in which Pac went best to best. I'm not shocked.


----------



## thehook13

Holy shit...over 450 pages

What a bunch of casual fans


----------

